# ~**The Natural Parenting Chat Thread**~



## xxxjacxxx

If your baby wears cloth, then join our fluffy bum club!

Lets promote our eco friendly babies bottoms girls!:hugs:

Add the blinkie to your sig.

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/Untitled-1-10.gif


This is the image code:

[IMG]https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/Untitled-1-10.gif[/IMG]


----------



## thelilbump

ooo can i join pleaseee? :blush: :laugh2:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

course you can, you dont have to ask permission:baby:

:hugs:


----------



## star-dust

I dont have my baba yet but I wana be part this thread...hints, tips, etc!!!!!! if thats ok? I gotta wait about 12 weeks to try my nappies out ... no fair!!


----------



## thelilbump

so what nappies are we using ladies?

We use Mio's, bumgenius and bambinex. Love them all but the bambinex are massive!


----------



## Pink_Witch

ooh can i join in please! We use mios and mothercare smart nappies!!


----------



## Tiff

I'm in! :happydance: 

We use the Bumgenius 3.0 and love them!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i want to start using the bambino mio ones , do you think its worth buying one of the trial sets you can get from mothercare for £10.99 before getting loads??


----------



## chuck

haha fluffy bums! LOL thats awesome, I'm hoping to have a fluffy bum so I'll keep an eye here!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ok girls, we need a smaller blinkie as the current one is too big:dohh:

Im going to put a request in blinkies bit and see if we can get a new one that will fit in our siggies.....

Join in the discussions on cloth nappies in the eco section here....

clicky

x


----------



## thelilbump

Pinksnowball said:


> i want to start using the bambino mio ones , do you think its worth buying one of the trial sets you can get from mothercare for £10.99 before getting loads??

That's what i did. Got mine off ebay though. I deffo think it's the best way trailing a few before making any big purchases. Some people don't get on with the Mio's becuase of the folds but personally I have no trouble now i mastered it. I tried the Mio's first before venturing further afield.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I cant recommend Bum Genius 3.0 enough! They are all in ones so no need for extra wraps or inserts, just chuck in the wash, dry and go! Those terry things are like having a wet soggy towel wrapped around his litle bum!


----------



## Tiff

^^ Couldn't agree more. I love my Bumgenius ones. It's literally no fuss, no muss. :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oooh and if you wanna show off...blueberrys are totally lush!!!!!:cloud9:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

cant wait to get some on saturday!

do most people use them all the time or do some people use them in the house and disposables when out?


----------



## thelilbump

I love my bumgenius V3's aswell! I tend to put a liner on top aswell to stop it being as messy when we have poop! We just use the cloth ones during the day. Nights/ days out we use disposables but i'm starting to wonder why i don't just ditch disposables compleltly tbh, much prefer the cloth bums! 

P_S. I found a site called www.thenappylady.co.uk really helpful. Before i started buying nappies i'd never even really thought about drying times etc


----------



## Tiff

We use the cloth diapers 24/7 unless we're going out of town for a weekend, then I use disposables.

If I'm going to be out for most of the day, depending on what I'm doing I'll take disposables with me. If it's just for a few hours I'll bring the cloth. I find the BG diapers more absorbent than disposables, tbh. 

:)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont use disposables at all:thumbup:

If im going out I will just take 2 cloth ones with me. The blueberrys are soooo absorbent, Leo was in his from 7 pm yesterday until 7.30 am this morning and he was dry, no leaks...:happydance:

Fantastic nappies imho.


----------



## PixieKitty

I recently became a cloth bum mum! Got 4 blueberry ones, they're soooo cute! Saving some money for more :D


----------



## Pink_Witch

havent heard of blueberrys before so shall be googling in a min!

I struggled at first with the mio's they seemed to be too big for the wrap until i folded one the 'wrong' way-against the lines that are on the nappy-it seems to fit better that way!

for the last few days i havent used my washables as Ern is been having a very runny bum due to the colief and i have had to change him every time he trumps:blush: and i would have run out within an hour or 2 so i have been using the asda eco baby ones but today they have started to firm back up and not quite as often so i think we can go back to the washables over the weekend but with the liner on for a while


----------



## thelilbump

ow i love the look of them blueberries, i'm failing to convince the OH they're worth the money though!

Hope Ernie gets better :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Witch

ooh i love the blueberrys!! even dh liked them-we both loved the green camo one.............i feel an arm twisting moment coming on!! :rofl:


----------



## Shifter

thelilbump said:


> ow i love the look of them blueberries, i'm failing to convince the OH they're worth the money though!
> 
> Hope Ernie gets better :hugs:

Try telling him how much money you'll SAVE by using reusables rather than disposables!

We used Bambino Mios at first, they fit in the wraps just fine if you use the "newborn"/"boy" fold in the instructions. Hard to describe it, but you fold it over by one third horizontally then both sides into the middle vertically following the seams.

We now use Bum Genius and I love them! We use them all day every day, even when out and about, I take a couple with me in his changing bag.

We use eco disposables at night but am wondering about stopping that if I can find a cloth nappy I am happy to leave him in for 6 hours +

I have one Blueberry which I got when I was getting a load of different ones to try. It was too bulky on him before but he's grown into it so it's back in use now and I might get a couple more at some point soon.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hun, I put Leo in a blueberry for bed. I use the insert that comes with them and I nick one from one of my bum genius anf that keeps him dry and comfy all night! Ok, its quite bulky but for bed, who cares?

Oh btw, he has his green camo one on tonight! will post a pic in the morning:cloud9:


----------



## snettyb

Hi ladies! I am v v v interesten in using cloth nappies but i have a few Q's if thats ok?

How many do you need?
How absorbant are they compaired to disposables?
Do they protect against nappy rash as good as pampers? (always used pampers, never had a rash on either bum :) )
How much in honesty, to start up with a full set of nappies (approx)

Thanx in advance xx


----------



## thelilbump

snettyb said:


> Hi ladies! I am v v v interesten in using cloth nappies but i have a few Q's if thats ok?
> 
> How many do you need?
> i'd say that depends on how often you are prepared to wash.
> How absorbant are they compaired to disposables?
> I think they're equally absorbant, especially the bumgenius, infact i may even go as far to say as BG's better than pampers/huggies.
> Do they protect against nappy rash as good as pampers? (always used pampers, never had a rash on either bum :) )
> we've never had an issue with rash in dispoasbles/cloth
> How much in honesty, to start up with a full set of nappies (approx)
> I think that depends on how you go about it. whether you decide to get a few trial packs first or not etc. Check if your local council run any incentive schemes for using reusables, some give vouchers towards the purchase of nappies, some only offer a laundy service but it's worth checking. Realistically sets are about £100 new from retailers.
> 
> Thanx in advance xx


Hope thats some help


----------



## Shifter

snettyb said:


> Hi ladies! I am v v v interesten in using cloth nappies but i have a few Q's if thats ok?
> 
> How many do you need?
> We have 12 in frequent circulation and I wash every other day atm as Jack only goes through 4-5 a day and he's in disposables at night. Looks like we are going to go full time so will top up with about 6 more to get through 24 hours and still wash every other day.
> 
> How absorbant are they compaired to disposables?
> In all honesty I'd say the disposables we use are more absorbent. He can go all night in a disposable but his cloth really needs to be changed about every 3-4 hours. But, the pockets, like Bum Genius and Blueberry have a fleece layer against baby's skin, which wicks the moisture well away from the skin. So the inserts come out very heavy after a few hours, but the skin stays dry.
> 
> Do they protect against nappy rash as good as pampers? (always used pampers, never had a rash on either bum :) )
> Only ever had any redness when using disposables full time for the first three weeks-ish.
> 
> How much in honesty, to start up with a full set of nappies (approx)
> It depends on which brand and how many you get. I've probably spent £300, but that's because I got a lot of different ones to try and then splashed out on a bundle of 10 of my favourites. You can usually get bundles of a brand, which is cheaper than buying them individually. Definitely check your council for incentives. Bristol and many other councils do a £20 voucher when you spend £50 or more. Bradford do a trial kit with 2 samples, bucket and liners. For a nice cost effective way to try different brands check out this site: https://www.babykind.co.uk/nappytrial.htm

It's really addictive once you start! There will always be other brands that catch your eye that you want to try :winkwink:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im going to get mine tomorrow!!!
cant wait!!


----------



## snettyb

For some reason i can't use the thanx button but thanks lil bump and shifter.

How do u clean the nappies with regards to poop, do you drop it in the loo then put them in the washer or is there a tecnique (sp?) Sorry for all the Qs but i'm really considering using these nappies xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

snettyb said:


> For some reason i can't use the thanx button but thanks lil bump and shifter.
> 
> How do u clean the nappies with regards to poop, do you drop it in the loo then put them in the washer or is there a tecnique (sp?) Sorry for all the Qs but i'm really considering using these nappies xx

you live near me, im going to team valley tomorrow to get a trial pack and have a look at the different kinds


----------



## snettyb

i think i might have a look down there myself. OH has to go out today so it will kill some time :) i always spend a fortune in mothercare world :muaha: xx


----------



## lauriech

Hello Girlies :hi:

I've just seen this thread - good name Jac! I've just bought a few Tots Bots to try and am really excited!!!!

I've been reading through what you girls are saying and think I may try some Bum Genius AIO's too (hope that's right)!

So...if I get on well, I may well be joining you too! :happydance:

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

snettyb said:


> For some reason i can't use the thanx button but thanks lil bump and shifter.
> 
> How do u clean the nappies with regards to poop, do you drop it in the loo then put them in the washer or is there a tecnique (sp?) Sorry for all the Qs but i'm really considering using these nappies xx

I just shake the loose poo into the toilet and then I hold the dirty nappy over the bath and spray the rest off with the shower head on jet. This gets rid of most of the dirt! Or you can use flushable liners inside your nappies and then just flush that with the poop down the loo too.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lauriech said:


> Hello Girlies :hi:
> 
> I've just seen this thread - good name Jac! I've just bought a few Tots Bots to try and am really excited!!!!
> 
> I've been reading through what you girls are saying and think I may try some Bum Genius AIO's too (hope that's right)!
> 
> So...if I get on well, I may well be joining you too! :happydance:
> 
> x

I dont rate tots bots Laurie, all mine have leaked. So you might be a bit disappointed. Welcome to the club hunny:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

snettyb said:


> i think i might have a look down there myself. OH has to go out today so it will kill some time :) i always spend a fortune in mothercare world :muaha: xx

to be completely honest, I dont rate the store bought nappies, ie mothercare.....I would go with bum genius, you wont go wrong........

heres a starter kit i bought and Ive not been disapointed at all:thumpup:

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/140/109/birth-to-potty-nappy-kit

and a full kit..

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/85/109/your-complete-nappy-kit--plus-

It may sound a little expensive, but if you think how much your likely to spend on disposables then its a bargain, and next to blueberrys, they are the dogs b******s!


----------



## Vici

Hi girls, i'm joining early but i'm all ready for my little fluffy bum :D Got a mixture of fitteds, pockets and AIOs :D Got Tots Bots and Little Lambs in bamboo and cotton :D, bumgenius, fuzzi bunz and my favs, itti bitti d'lish :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oooh how do you find the itti bitti's??? I havnt tried those yet. They look pretty similar to the blueberrys?


----------



## Vici

LO isn't due for 6 weeks so not tried them yet but on 2 forums I go on with cloth bum mums, they all love them :D They are just the cutest little things and so so slim and soft :D


----------



## Vici

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v202/ZRVic/DSCF9538.jpg

Here they are :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh thats it! Youve set me off again................:dohh:

(goes off to google itti bitti's)

:muaha:


----------



## Vici

My LO isn't even here yet and I'm addicted :D You can get some awesome ltd edition prints atm too :D


----------



## thelilbump

snettyb said:


> For some reason i can't use the thanx button but thanks lil bump and shifter.
> 
> How do u clean the nappies with regards to poop, do you drop it in the loo then put them in the washer or is there a tecnique (sp?) Sorry for all the Qs but i'm really considering using these nappies xx

I tend to put a disposable liner down so i can just unwrap it when she's done a poop and grab the corners so i don't handle the poo. Sorry kinda hard to explain! As my baby is breastfed her poo's are alwasy really squishy so it's quite hard to clean the nappies up properly which is why i opt for dispoasble liners.

I asked about 1000 questiones before i started so don't worry! Once you've used one you'll get the hang of it and it gets addictive as others have already said!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vici said:


> My LO isn't even here yet and I'm addicted :D You can get some awesome ltd edition prints atm too :D


ohh you can? where where???:rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Well been thiking about using re-usables for a while now and after reading up on it loads both on the internet and here I have decided to jump in and have just ordered some!!:happydance:

So have ordered some bumgenius ones and some blueberry ones mainly on the advice of you girls on here and other reviews!! 

Actually quite excited about using them now!how bad is that:rofl:!

Jacqui can see your point,can see it turning into a bad addiction :hissy:. OH already has to contend with the Bugaboo and handbag addictions,oh well!:happydance:


----------



## Vici

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Vici said:
> 
> 
> My LO isn't even here yet and I'm addicted :D You can get some awesome ltd edition prints atm too :D
> 
> 
> ohh you can? where where???:rofl:Click to expand...

https://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/type/4/brand/itti+bitti

Altho I think there are cow ones somewhere too :D


----------



## Vici

https://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/type/6/brand/fuzzi+bunz

Loving these fuzzis too, but they are a bit girly :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dizzyspells said:


> Well been thiking about using re-usables for a while now and after reading up on it loads both on the internet and here I have decided to jump in and have just ordered some!!:happydance:
> 
> So have ordered some bumgenius ones and some blueberry ones mainly on the advice of you girls on here and other reviews!!
> 
> Actually quite excited about using them now!how bad is that:rofl:!
> 
> Jacqui can see your point,can see it turning into a bad addiction :hissy:. OH already has to contend with the Bugaboo and handbag addictions,oh well!:happydance:


oh a girl after my own heart! Im obsessed with my bugaboo too...cant stop buying fabric sets, I have 7 now and 2 paul frank ones:dohh: oh and matching diaper bag covers!:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Vici said:


> https://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/type/6/brand/fuzzi+bunz
> 
> Loving these fuzzis too, but they are a bit girly :D

agreed, OH would kill me if I put daisies on his son!:rofl:


----------



## ames_x

I have failed to make OH come around to the idea! :(

I'll keep trying as it was the same with my Maxi Cosi carseat, Quinny buzz and yummy mummy changing bag :lol:


----------



## Shifter

I put Jack to bed tonight in a Bum Genius with extra Smart Nappy prefold insert... I'll let you know how it goes in the morning!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:happydance::happydance:WOOO HOOO!! :happydance::happydance:
Alex has an official Fluffy Bum
:rofl::rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

make sure you post pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

we wanna see Alex's fluffy bum!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

We washed the nappies last night so are wearing them today!

they are the size 1 ones which are 11-16lb alex was 10lb 8oz last week so they are still a bit big on him

https://i727.photobucket.com/albums/ww275/rainbowprincess83_2009/alex.jpg


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Quick question??

when we bought the nappies there were loads of packs of muslins in with 20in a pack, are these used for nappies in some way or is it just coincidence?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

awwwwwwwwwwwwww:cloud9:

how cute!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> Quick question??
> 
> when we bought the nappies there were loads of packs of muslins in with 20in a pack, are these used for nappies in some way or is it just coincidence?


are they extra liners??


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

no they were normal muslins , just in a 20pack in the nappy section.

just coincidence maybe??


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hmmmm dunno, thin like muslins? I use muslins instead of bibs but didnt get mine from the nappy section?:rofl:

pass.............:dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:shock::shock::shock:OMG:shock::shock::shock:

MEGA MEGA HUGE LEAKAGE !!!!

Sh*t everywhere:rofl::rofl::rofl:

:rofl:thank god he only poo's every four days!!!:rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> :shock::shock::shock:OMG:shock::shock::shock:
> 
> MEGA MEGA HUGE LEAKAGE !!!!
> 
> Sh*t everywhere:rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :rofl:thank god he only poo's every four days!!!:rofl:

:shock::sick::argh:


----------



## Shifter

I found that the Bambino Mios leaked when they were a little big and again when they got a little smaller. Stick with it, it gets better.

You can use muslins as extra inserts or as flat nappies on tiny newborns, but still wouldn't expect to see them in the nappy section.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

they were fantastic the first time i changed him when it was wet , but they are still a bit big on him . he only poo's every four days so we wont have major leakage all the time.

can you just put the covers in the wash??


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ok so im sad...................

I HAD to take a pic or 3:rofl:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies013-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies014-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies015-1.jpg


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

wow look at all those colours!!


----------



## Tiff

Love it!


----------



## saraendepity

jac - love the pic!!!!

anyone got any experience using fuzzy bunz?? i'm using disposables at the min and have a huge stash of flat terry's waiting to be used but my wraps are way too big for lo's bum and really dont think i can be bothered to fold...i also want pretty colours!! lol also where has everyone bought theres from?? i like the look of blueberry's ans bum genious but cant find retailers online..am i being blind??? 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

pinksnowball - yes, you just put the covers in with the prefolds.

Jacqui - fab pics hun!

saraendepity - We got our Bum Genius from Mothercare online and our Blueberry here: https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberryonesizepocket.htm


----------



## xxxjacxxx

here you go

bum genius
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/54/18/bumgenius-one-size-3-0

blueberrys
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/23/9/blueberry-minky-birth-potty-pocket-nappy

infact they do loads on there!


----------



## Shifter

Shifter said:


> I put Jack to bed tonight in a Bum Genius with extra Smart Nappy prefold insert... I'll let you know how it goes in the morning!

Update: Well Jack woke up at 1.30am, which he never does. I figured the only thing different was the nappy, so I went to change it but it wasn't actually that heavy. I put him in a disposable anyway at that point. He went on to wake at 3.30 and 5.30, so I reckon it was his teeth and nothing to do with the nappy. So we're trying it again tonight.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

saraendepity said:


> jac - love the pic!!!!
> 
> anyone got any experience using fuzzy bunz?? i'm using disposables at the min and have a huge stash of flat terry's waiting to be used but my wraps are way too big for lo's bum and really dont think i can be bothered to fold...i also want pretty colours!! lol also where has everyone bought theres from?? i like the look of blueberry's ans bum genious but cant find retailers online..am i being blind???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

I have 2 fuzzi bunz, they are the one size ones with the elastic thing inside that you have to pull to make nappy smaller/larger...I dont like it!:hissy: Too fiddly! If you dont get it right, put nappy on then u gotta take it off again and ajust it:dohh: Stoopid bloody design!:hissy:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohhh can I join??? We're using shaped terries atm, but when hes a bit bigger will be using bumgenius and wonderoos

Never used a disposable and don't plan to until we go to Spain in July 2010 and I'm guessing using washables will be a bit hard not having a washing machine for 2 weeks and don't fancy hand washing nappies all the time lol


----------



## Shifter

:hi: jayleighann, welcome to the club!


----------



## Tiff

Welcome aboard!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi: Welcome 

:hug:


----------



## saraendepity

ok i'm sooo excited i've just ordered a couple of pocket nap's to try... i'm getting a bum genious 3.0 in a lovely bright pink and a purple daisy design fuzzy bunz(didnt see your revew before i ordered jaq:() but will see what happens...cant wait for them to come n try them out!! how many liners/boosters do you girls generally use?? 

think daisy is excited about getting them too n get her out of them awful disposables!! also anyone know where i can get some wraps for flat terry's that arent huuuuuge?? mine are way too big and i know we'll have mess everywhere if i even try!! :rofl:

sara n daisy

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

Jack was in cloth all night :happydance: Changed him when he woke for a feed at 6am and there were no leaks or anything after 9 hours in one BG! Looks like we're going 24/7 now :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance: for jack!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

For all you obsessive nappy collectors.................

heres mine!
My whole collection, minus 5 that are in the wash and the one on his bottom...
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies001.jpg

My 8 blueberrys, my faves:cloud9:

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies002.jpg

my 2 happy heinys ltd edition prints..
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies004.jpg

and the new comers, the 2 ltd edition good mamas:cloud9: still wet from washing 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies003.jpg



Ive never counted them before now but I have 56 nappies, 5 wraps.:dohh:

theres 4 more goodmamas on their way too so that makes 60! LMAO!


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> For all you obsessive nappy collectors.................
> 
> heres mine!
> My whole collection, minus 5 that are in the wash and the one on his bottom...
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies001.jpg
> 
> My 8 blueberrys, my faves:cloud9:
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies002.jpg
> 
> my 2 happy heinys ltd edition prints..
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies004.jpg
> 
> and the new comers, the 2 ltd edition good mamas:cloud9: still wet from washing
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/nappies003.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Ive never counted them before now but I have 56 nappies, 5 wraps.:dohh:
> 
> theres 4 more goodmamas on their way too so that makes 60! LMAO!


omg i am sooooo jelous!!!! 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ok i'm lookin at blueberrys now!...hook n loop or poppers...?????

sara

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## mommyof3co

I am JUST seeing this thread...how did I miss it???? 

Jacqui I LOVE your stash!!!!!! I posted mine in that AAM thread before :)


----------



## Tiff

I was wondering why you hadn't joined, Mo3 :)

LOVE the blueberry's... might just have to look into some of those! The fuzzy buns are kind of cute as well!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

saraendepity said:


> ok i'm lookin at blueberrys now!...hook n loop or poppers...?????
> 
> sara
> 
> zzzzzzzzzz

mine ar birth to potty hook & loop (velcro)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyof3co said:


> I am JUST seeing this thread...how did I miss it????
> 
> Jacqui I LOVE your stash!!!!!! I posted mine in that AAM thread before :)

post it in here for everyone else to see Mo3:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

anyone used washable wipes??? i'm using cotton wool/muslins and water in the house at the mo but would like some reusable wipes for out n about....???

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

saraendepity said:


> anyone used washable wipes??? i'm using cotton wool/muslins and water in the house at the mo but would like some reusable wipes for out n about....???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

HA HA !!!! Could that of been what the muslins were in the resuable section for??? as reusable wipes???


----------



## mommyof3co

saraendepity said:


> anyone used washable wipes??? i'm using cotton wool/muslins and water in the house at the mo but would like some reusable wipes for out n about....???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx


I use them...I have some wipe solution I buy from a work at home mom, it's little bits that you melt into water, so I do that and I have a travel sized squirt bottle I keep in the diaper bag and just spray and wipe. This what my wipes look like just diff patterns and colors
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202008/1-3.jpg

they are flannel on one side and then cotton velour or terry on the other side


Here is my latest stash picture, there are a few things missing
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07647.jpg

and my favorites..Goodmamas...this picture is missing one
https://i62.photobucket.com/albums/h85/mommyof2co/April%202009/DSC07640.jpg


----------



## Shifter

:rofl: Jacqui I love how fast you've built up your collection lol!

Right, that does it, I am getting some more Blueberries. I think I'll go for one each of the green and orange ones and the lemon and lime spot one :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo go girl!! 

oh I wish we had good mamas over here! Oh they have a special on all their turned fitted Mo3. buy 2 get one free!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

saraendepity said:


> anyone used washable wipes??? i'm using cotton wool/muslins and water in the house at the mo but would like some reusable wipes for out n about....???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

i use this kit hun, its fab!

https://www.cheekywipes.com/baby-wipes-kit.html


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> woohooo go girl!!
> 
> oh I wish we had good mamas over here! Oh they have a special on all their turned fitted Mo3. buy 2 get one free!!


I know..shhh don't remind me!!! I'm trying to NOT buy, I don't need them lol, I have to stop myself...I need strength haha


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im just glad she in the US cos I'd be buying like mad! My parcel from genY came this morning, cost me $74 for 2 nappies plus shipping.:dohh: Not sure how much this is in sterling, anyone?

i quite fancied some of her wipes too but ny the time ive paid shipping it works out quite expensive..


----------



## mommyof3co

I have one of her wipes and it is nice, but it's kind of thin, I actually like my other ones better. It's ok though, I've paid $60 for one goodmama plus shipping :) haha

All of mine were bought before she lowered prices so $35+ each


----------



## xxxjacxxx

$60!!!!!!!!! OmG WOMAN YOUR CR4AZY LIKE ME!!
Hey, we have our own section! Ive only just spotted it, how long has it been there? lmao!
Ive pm'd wobbles to ask her to move this thread in there too..


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyof3co said:


> I have one of her wipes and it is nice, but it's kind of thin, I actually like my other ones better. It's ok though, I've paid $60 for one goodmama plus shipping :) haha
> 
> All of mine were bought before she lowered prices so $35+ each

where did you get yours from? Ive seen some on ebay but they are just liker peices of fleece cut up, I like how yours have been sewn around edges, it really finishes them off...and theyd fit in my box nicely!


----------



## Shifter

I just spotted the new section too. Think it was new tonight :happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> I have one of her wipes and it is nice, but it's kind of thin, I actually like my other ones better. It's ok though, I've paid $60 for one goodmama plus shipping :) haha
> 
> All of mine were bought before she lowered prices so $35+ each
> 
> where did you get yours from? Ive seen some on ebay but they are just liker peices of fleece cut up, I like how yours have been sewn around edges, it really finishes them off...and theyd fit in my box nicely!Click to expand...

Umm I actually can't say because she runs her store through another forum so I can't post the link. But I can see if she will ship to you and if so I can get her email and you can contact her directly if your interested?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yes pls...what sizes are they? Ive seen some similar elsewhere on web but they are 20x20 too big for my box:dohh:

Ive pm'd you hun x


----------



## Wobbles

All done for you Jac ;)

x


----------



## Tiff

What detergents do you ladies use for your cloth diapers? We use Win Green, which is so far the closest thing I can find that works. Where I bought them sells Nellies Soap Flakes, but our water is super hard and it doesn't clean them.

Any suggestions?


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> yes pls...what sizes are they? Ive seen some similar elsewhere on web but they are 20x20 too big for my box:dohh:
> 
> Ive pm'd you hun x


Woah 20x20 is huge! Mine are 8x8 so they fit perfectly folded in half in any wipe container or even those little plastic ones for the diaper bag. I will contact her now and find out for you


----------



## mommyof3co

Tyff said:


> What detergents do you ladies use for your cloth diapers? We use Win Green, which is so far the closest thing I can find that works. Where I bought them sells Nellies Soap Flakes, but our water is super hard and it doesn't clean them.
> 
> Any suggestions?

I mostly use All Free and Clear..I've tried a few different things. Here is a great site you can look at, I don't know what they carry where you are so maybe you will recognize some :)

https://pinstripesandpolkadots.com/detergentchoices.htm


----------



## Tiff

I will have to take a look for All Free and Clear perhaps... I don't see mine listed! :rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

yeah that's a US site so I wasn't sure if they would have the same. Purex Free and Clear is another good one if yall have that


----------



## Tiff

I've seen Tide Free, but I don't think it's a 'good' one, so to speak. I might try the Nellie's Soap again now that we have Calgon to combat our hard water.

I might look around at some different diapers today too... I'm in a mood to buy some I think! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

i got my fuzzy bunz thru the post today - only ordered yesterday !! i'm soooooo excited!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

:hissy:My nappies were due today and I missed the postman:hissy:!!So have to go and collect tommorow!Not a happy bunny!Wanted to be in the Fluffy Bum Club today!:hissy::cry:


----------



## Shifter

Tyff said:


> What detergents do you ladies use for your cloth diapers? We use Win Green, which is so far the closest thing I can find that works. Where I bought them sells Nellies Soap Flakes, but our water is super hard and it doesn't clean them.
> 
> Any suggestions?

We use Ecover. There aren't really any other eco-friendly detergents available here, even though it doesn't rate highly for nappies we haven't had any problems so far.


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I don't like Tide free...it made everything smell like a lake, yuck. Ecover detergent actually isn't good, but their fabric softener is the only one ok to use with cloth but nothing with PUL on it


----------



## Shifter

Like I said, we haven't had a problem with Ecover and I read somewhere that it's one of only a few detergents you can use with nappies that you don't need to use half measures of. Can't for the life of me remember where I read that though :dohh:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive just been to the drs then poped into work , my mate just showed me how to do the folds for the terry nappies, and gave me a few bits , i have an AIO and a couple of booster and fleece thingys . im off terry hunting now


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mo3,................my other 5 goodmamas arrived today one of which is a good night....its got nothing to fasten it with...am I missing something here:dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

You use a snappi for that :) I'm jealous you got one!!!! I wanted to try one but again, trying not to buy. BUT if you end up not liking it for some reason and decide to sell I might be insterested haha


----------



## xxxjacxxx

ahhhh right ok...whats a snappi?:dohh:


----------



## mommyof3co

snappi
https://momsmilkboutique.com/Snappi.html


You can also use pins but I much prefer a snappi...so much easier to get a good fit.


----------



## mommyof3co

Oh and of course I have to see pics of all your new gms!!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

check out our new fluffy bot.....

https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll347/saraendepity/DSC00903.jpg

:wohoo:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Awwwwww!!


----------



## mommyof3co

Awwww he looks adorable!!! Is that the sized or one size fuzzi bunz?


----------



## saraendepity

she!! :rofl:..oh's dad bought her the footie strip!!! had to put it on once to send pic lol

its the one size..a little bulky but quite a good fit

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Haha I knew that I'm sorry, I'm so use to typing he and him with having 3 boys lol. 

But SHE!!! looks soooo cute!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

lol thanks...being v defensive as 2 ppl said she looked like a boy in the footie strip 2 day :(

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Awww I'm sorry :( I use to get that with the boys all the time, dressed in all blue and they still asked if they were girls...annoying


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyof3co said:


> Oh and of course I have to see pics of all your new gms!!!!!!!

 here ya go..

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/goodmamas001.jpg minus one thats in the wash...the gnome one..?

Heres little fella in his gnome one:cloud9:
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leoclothnappies2003.jpg

https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leoclothnappies2005-1.jpg


----------



## xxxjacxxx

saraendepity said:


> check out our new fluffy bot.....
> 
> https://i312.photobucket.com/albums/ll347/saraendepity/DSC00903.jpg
> 
> :wohoo:

awww how cute does SHE look!!:cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Oh and of course I have to see pics of all your new gms!!!!!!!
> 
> here ya go..
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/goodmamas001.jpg minus one thats in the wash...the gnome one..?
> 
> Heres little fella in his gnome one:cloud9:
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leoclothnappies2003.jpg
> 
> https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/leoclothnappies2005-1.jpgClick to expand...

mg how gorgeous is he !!!!!!! i'm sooo jelous of your stash jaq


----------



## dizzyspells

Anybody used the happy heinys???Just seen them and they look so cute!!Are they any good?.

Oh god I think I have the Fluffy Bum bug and my first lot have not even got here yet!:rofl:


----------



## mommyof3co

Happy Heinys I've seen both good and bad, I think it all depends on how your baby is shaped hwo well they work


Jacqui!!! I LOVE them!!! Trajectory was one I have been wanting to buy for awhile. So you got some of the turned ones? And serged. How do you like the turned? Those are brand new, she just introduced them so I haven't tried them yet


----------



## Tiff

:cloud9: Once my battery charges for my camera I'll take some pictures of Claire in her BG's.

:D Your LOs look ADORABLE!!! Love the daisies!!!


----------



## amelia222

I have to get taking pics of Alice with her fluffy bum!

Jacqui, I just spent $172 US, which is $195 canadian on goodmamas and I blame you!!! :rofl:

I got these 6
 



Attached Files:







gm.JPG
File size: 32.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## amelia222

saraendipity and jacqui your lil babies are so cute in their cloth bums!


----------



## mommyof3co

Love those Amelia!!!! In some ways I'm glad I don't have a girl, I would def go broke buying girly GMs (goodmamas) she always has such cute ones


----------



## Shifter

I wonder if we could get the cloth bum photo thread moved from the gallery to here?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mommyof3co said:


> Happy Heinys I've seen both good and bad, I think it all depends on how your baby is shaped hwo well they work
> 
> 
> Jacqui!!! I LOVE them!!! Trajectory was one I have been wanting to buy for awhile. So you got some of the turned ones? And serged. How do you like the turned? Those are brand new, she just introduced them so I haven't tried them yet


lol, which ones trajectory?? Hes only worn the gnome one so far.......i just ordered a few of each of the turned and serged...whats the difference? 
will let you know when hes worn them how we get on!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Shifter said:


> I wonder if we could get the cloth bum photo thread moved from the gallery to here?

I did pm wobbs and ask at the same time i asked for this thread to be moved......maybe she overlooked it..pm her shifter!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dizzyspells said:


> Anybody used the happy heinys???Just seen them and they look so cute!!Are they any good?.
> 
> Oh god I think I have the Fluffy Bum bug and my first lot have not even got here yet!:rofl:

I have 2 of the birth to potty in the bear and monkey print and find them ok so far...if i put them on that is! OH puts any of the pockets on and doesnt tuck the insert in properly so its sticking out of the back and LO ends up all wet!!

ohhhhh i feel another photo opportunity coming on...Leo needs changing! lmao!


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacquixxx said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Anybody used the happy heinys???Just seen them and they look so cute!!Are they any good?.
> 
> Oh god I think I have the Fluffy Bum bug and my first lot have not even got here yet!:rofl:
> 
> I have 2 of the birth to potty in the bear and monkey print and find them ok so far...if i put them on that is! OH puts any of the pockets on and doesnt tuck the insert in properly so its sticking out of the back and LO ends up all wet!!
> 
> ohhhhh i feel another photo opportunity coming on...Leo needs changing! lmao!Click to expand...

Thanks hun!!Hopefully getting some of mine today so will also put some pics up!!Think I must be ill though not looked at Bugaboo stuff for 2 days!!,just nappies!:dohh:.x


----------



## Shifter

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Shifter said:
> 
> 
> I wonder if we could get the cloth bum photo thread moved from the gallery to here?
> 
> I did pm wobbs and ask at the same time i asked for this thread to be moved......maybe she overlooked it..pm her shifter!Click to expand...

Have started new thread which Wobbles has stickied. She didn't want to sticky the other thread as Sparks had moved her photos from the first post.


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Pinksnowball said:


> ive just been to the drs then poped into work , my mate just showed me how to do the folds for the terry nappies, and gave me a few bits , i have an AIO and a couple of booster and fleece thingys . im off terry hunting now

the AIO nappy my friend gave me yesterday says on it Real Easy by Hip hip baby? does any one know where these are from i really like them!!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

what does everyone think of these, they look similar to the one i have here.

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3-X-AIO-Wash...yQ5fChangingQ5fNappiesQ5fLEQQsalenotsupported


----------



## Tiff

They look very similar to Happy Hieny's ?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

are they any good?


----------



## Tiff

HH's? I've never used them, but my OH's cousin does and she wishes she has more of them. She uses Apple Cheeks, BumGenius, Happy Heiny's and Fuzzi Bunz.

It's funny I was asking her opinion on all of them the other day on Facebook, and HH's were the ones she likes best! I was looking over their website last night and I like the look of them...same with the Apple Cheeks!


----------



## RainbowMum

Has anyone ever used Coolababy? 
They go really cheap on ebay and I'd like to try a few before spending the big bucks...


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halens 2 new junior joy wraps arrived this morning :happydance:


----------



## Tiff

I personally wouldn't buy the Coolababy diapers, mainly because they are made in China. We try whenever possible to buy stuff to boost our own economy... but that's just personal preference... nothing to do with the actual function of the diapers.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls:friends:
Pinksnowball, Ive never heard of those nappies but seems a good price...could be worth buying a set to try?
I use blueberrys, Bum Genius (AOI and pockets),Happy Heinys, Fuzzi bunz (one size and med), tots bots (flexitots, bamboozles), goodmamas, and have one or two starbunz.:winkwink:


----------



## mommyof3co

xxxjacquixxx said:


> mommyof3co said:
> 
> 
> Happy Heinys I've seen both good and bad, I think it all depends on how your baby is shaped hwo well they work
> 
> 
> Jacqui!!! I LOVE them!!! Trajectory was one I have been wanting to buy for awhile. So you got some of the turned ones? And serged. How do you like the turned? Those are brand new, she just introduced them so I haven't tried them yet
> 
> 
> lol, which ones trajectory?? Hes only worn the gnome one so far.......i just ordered a few of each of the turned and serged...whats the difference?
> will let you know when hes worn them how we get on!Click to expand...


trajectory is the one with the rockets :D There is no real diff, like how they work, it's just the serging (the thread) on the outside and around the legs. Some babies are really sensitive to that rubbing so I guess to please them that's why she started doing the others too.


----------



## dizzyspells

Well I got my first lot of nappies this morning!!:happydance:

Got 5 Bum Genius ones and the 3 Blueberry ones!!

Have washed them all and he is in one of his blueberrys now fast asleep so just hoping I have done it all ok and he is not leaking!!The Blueberry onesize I have is a bit big for him,but have 2 of the small ones and they fit him really well!Will get a pic when he wakes up!!

Im like a kid at christmas!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halens wearing a BG pocket for the first time :happydance: their still slightly large but ok for night, hopefully they wont leak


----------



## dizzyspells

JayleighAnn said:


> Halens wearing a BG pocket for the first time :happydance: their still slightly large but ok for night, hopefully they wont leak

Can I just ask have you put just the newborn insert in or have you put the main insert in or both??.Mine came with 2 and not sure which I need to use??:shrug:

Had his Bluseberry on tonight which did not leak so must have put on right!!:happydance:


----------



## mommyof3co

For a little one I'd use the newborn one...some babies even from the beginning are heavy wetters so you will figure out if he needs the big one haha. But once he starts getting bigger use the bigger one, we used that newborn one as a doubler for overnights then.


----------



## Shifter

I couldn't have got away with just the newborn insert when Jack was tiny, he's always been a heavy wetter. I use both inserts all the time and that seems to work ok for us.


----------



## dizzyspells

Thanks for the advice.I have just put him in one with just the newborn insert and will see how he goes,trial and error I guess!!

Shifter just realised your in Bailon,not far from me!


----------



## saraendepity

i got my bg yeserday and i actually squealed :blush:!!! cant wait for my tots bots to come!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, did any of you buy your tots bots from ebay last night?


----------



## Lottie86

Findlay says can he join as he's a clothbum :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Of course he can!! 

welcome aboard Findlay!


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww welcome to the club Findlay!!


----------



## saraendepity

i bought tots bots from e bay the day befor yesyerday???

sara

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

did you buy mine lol!?

is your name samantha? :nope:


----------



## saraendepity

no hun:nope:..bought mine from a shop 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

dizzyspells said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Halens wearing a BG pocket for the first time :happydance: their still slightly large but ok for night, hopefully they wont leak
> 
> Can I just ask have you put just the newborn insert in or have you put the main insert in or both??.Mine came with 2 and not sure which I need to use??:shrug:
> 
> Had his Bluseberry on tonight which did not leak so must have put on right!!:happydance:Click to expand...

I dunno what insert I used lol we got 8 BG nappies and like 20 odd different inserts from OH cousin, so I dunno which insert is for the BG and for other ones.

The insert I used is a long one with 3 poppers on so u can adjust the size of them and I used it on the smallest setting


----------



## Shifter

:hi: Haworth's near Keighley isn't it?!



JayleighAnn said:


> I dunno what insert I used lol we got 8 BG nappies and like 20 odd different inserts from OH cousin, so I dunno which insert is for the BG and for other ones.
> 
> The insert I used is a long one with 3 poppers on so u can adjust the size of them and I used it on the smallest setting

That sounds like the BG one, BG also come with a thin insert the same length as the thick one on the smallest setting.


----------



## dizzyspells

Yes shifter it near Keighley!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Shifter said:


> :hi: Haworth's near Keighley isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I dunno what insert I used lol we got 8 BG nappies and like 20 odd different inserts from OH cousin, so I dunno which insert is for the BG and for other ones.
> 
> The insert I used is a long one with 3 poppers on so u can adjust the size of them and I used it on the smallest setting
> 
> That sounds like the BG one, BG also come with a thin insert the same length as the thick one on the smallest setting.Click to expand...

I've got some that sound like that aswell, same material as the other one so I think ur right and their BG ones

I've also got one hemp on that has a smaller insert that u put inside the original insert for night time

and then loads of the big inserts but without the poppers 

no idea what nappy any of them are for lol


----------



## Shifter

LOL!

Jack's two new Blueberries arrived today and had their first use :happydance: will take photos next time he wears them. The black one was very cool!


----------



## dizzyspells

I saw the black ones,one of those is on my list for the next lot!!x


----------



## PixieKitty

Check out the sexy little man in his moo-pants

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs195.snc1/6569_1179477601584_1067460991_566365_5759637_n.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs175.snc1/6569_1179477281576_1067460991_566357_4536471_n.jpg

Unfortunately about 10 minutes later, he did an earthshattering poo. The other three are in the wash so had to put him in a disposable :(


----------



## saraendepity

vvvvvv cute!! loving the little moo nappy!

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww how cute is he!!!love the cow print!!x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

AWWWWW loving Jacks cow bottom!:cloud9:

Leo has that one!


----------



## PixieKitty

Hehe thanks girls :) where's the best place to get cute cloth nappies in the UK?


----------



## Blob

Awwww am so happy to fine this section :) ... i cant find anywhere that does them in Scotland that has a large selection of them :(


----------



## saraendepity

omg i'm soooooooo excited i got a double whammy today!! i got my new tots bots bamboozles and popolini wraps in the post toady !!!!! the postie wasnt happy havin to wait for me to sign for them in the torrential downpour tho!!!! :rofl:

also got a mothercare smart nappy trial pack y/day to try - anyone got any experience of them?? cant wait for them to come out of the wash so i can use them !!!! whoop whoop!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Shifter

saraendepity said:


> also got a mothercare smart nappy trial pack y/day to try - anyone got any experience of them?? cant wait for them to come out of the wash so i can use them !!!! whoop whoop!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Yeah, I used a smart nappy for a while. Really liked it. When hubby and I were trying to decide what to buy in bulk it was between the Smart Nappy and BG. We went with BG as it's one size and the Smart Nappies work out pretty pricey as Mothercare don't sell them in bulk. But the SN is really trim and super absorbent!


----------



## dizzyspells

Got my Itti Bitti DLish nappies through and am really impressed with them!!He had one on this afternoon and we ended up stuck in a traffic jam for ages so he was way past a change by the time we got home and he was fine,no leaks and the material against his skin felt dry!.You can also buy a booster for them for little boys that you can add to the front for heavy wetters,which I thought was a good idea.x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I havnt got any itti's:cry:

Leos gone to bed in his goodmamas goodnight...hope he stays dry, will be so gutted if hes wet in the morn:dohh:


----------



## dizzyspells

Fingers crossed hun!!Love the look of the Goodmamas,but think I would get shot by OH if I got some shipped over:blush:!lol!.Got my Itti Bittis from babybots they seem to have the best price for them.Sorry shouldn't be encouraging you!!:muaha:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

LOVE your new sig Jacqui, did you do it?? Leo looks soooooo cute!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Pinksnowball said:


> LOVE your new sig Jacqui, did you do it?? Leo looks soooooo cute!

I did:smug:

Thankyou:thumbup:

Not bad for my 2nd go......sammielouizes was my first:cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

PixieKitty said:


> Hehe thanks girls :) where's the best place to get cute cloth nappies in the UK?

I've never found a shop that has a good range and have had to buy blind through online stores such as the nappy lady. wish shops would stock more reuasbles though i'd love to go and have a proper nosey and feel before i buy.


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> PixieKitty said:
> 
> 
> Hehe thanks girls :) where's the best place to get cute cloth nappies in the UK?
> 
> I've never found a shop that has a good range and have had to buy blind through online stores such as the nappy lady. wish shops would stock more reuasbles though i'd love to go and have a proper nosey and feel before i buy.Click to expand...

me too!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## amelia222

Got my goodmamas today!!! It says on the packaging that you can use them straight away, did you do that or wash them first?? I will post pics tomorrow :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohoooo for goodmamas!

I only use them if we are in the house or for bed tho as I find with a wrap they can be quite bulky under clothes atm. 

maybe when he starts crawling I will use them more.


----------



## thelilbump

ohhh i never heard of goodmamas, any good?


P.S. i'd wash them at least once tbh.


----------



## thelilbump

has anyone tried the fuzzi bunz or the wonderoos? I'm just looking at them at the moment. I love the daisy design it's cute!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have one wonderoo and i think its really good, soooo soft!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dont like the fuzzi bunz...fit is total crap!! :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> has anyone tried the fuzzi bunz or the wonderoos? I'm just looking at them at the moment. I love the daisy design it's cute!

i love my fuzzy bunz... a bit of a faf to get the fit right at first but now it fits her like a glove i have the purple daisy design n it looks sooo cute!!! not too bulky either!! :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lepaskilf

Helloooo..... can I join please? xxx

I'm not due until 10th October but have already bought:

-Mothercare smart nappy starter sets in newborn and small
-Imse vimse newborn wrap x 1
-imse vimse newborn nappy x1
-Motherease rikki wrap x1
-Nature babies wrap x1
-Swaddlebees Abc wrap x1

As you've probably guessed I'm going down the prefold route - due to lack of cash and tumble drier!

I've bought some swaddlebees newborn and small prefolds and have lots of muslins to use for newborn stage. Along with the smart nappies.

Has anyone else gone down this route? How do people find using a muslin as a newborn nappy?

I've been reading the thread for the past hour and I have a couple of replies: 

Snowball - https://www.babykind.co.uk/index.htm does the real easy nappies from hip hip baby.

Pixiekitty - the same website is UK based, i'm bigging them up because I found them on the net and then realised that their warehouse was just down the road from me! In Caernarfon, North Wales

xxx


----------



## lepaskilf

Oooh..... I forgot to mention!!

There is a fab website https://www.greenmountaindiapers.com/index.html it does a selection of nappies and has pictures of babies and toddlers wearing them, so you can see before you buy! Genius!!!


----------



## amelia222

Hi, welcome to the club!

Green Mountain makes great prefolds, but they will only ship within the US :( I got some shipped to a friend, who then brought them up to me (I'm in Canada near the US border). I started out with prefolds and thirsties wraps, they are the best wraps IMO. I now mostly use fitteds or pockets just for the convenience and because they look cuter. The prefolds are definitely the most economical and also are good to use as burp cloths or to lay under baby when she has naked time (Alice's favourite part of the day:D )


----------



## lepaskilf

She looks very sweet in ur profile pic! Amelia :) 

I'm in the UK, so if they don't ship to Canada then I have no chance!!!!!

I think I'm gonna stick with prefolds for now, see how I go when he is born and then you never know, I might become a real nappy addict and look at the AIOs or pockets! xxx

Although I'm considering prefold, does anyone recommend using a shaped nappy at nightime? Or does anyone use prefolds at night? what is their set up and does it work?

Sorry for all the questions but it's nice to try and get my head around it first!!!! 

xxx


----------



## amelia222

Thanks!

I just used prefolds at night the first month or so, and I still sometimes do but I add a doubler for extra absorbancy since she's sleeping through the night now :happydance:

And don't be sorry for asking questions, that's the whole point of joining a forum, to help each other out :hugs:


----------



## lepaskilf

Cheers xxx


----------



## thelilbump

I don't know if anyone else agrees but I found prefolds to be more expensive than my pockets. By the time i brought new wraps for my mios i've spent more on them than i have my pockets, though the initial out lay of prefolds is less i'm (personally) not sure they actually better economy in the long run. I also have to air dry and bumgenius and my bambinex teddy nappy (teddy 2 part system is lovely but so very bulky) are fab, will be practically dry over night :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I dont like the fuzzi bunz...fit is total crap!! :blush:




saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> has anyone tried the fuzzi bunz or the wonderoos? I'm just looking at them at the moment. I love the daisy design it's cute!
> 
> i love my fuzzy bunz... a bit of a faf to get the fit right at first but now it fits her like a glove i have the purple daisy design n it looks sooo cute!!! not too bulky either!! :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

hmmmm....why is the fit difficult, is it because the poppers for the legs and waist? I did see them and wonder but figured it would be pretty similair to my onelife wrap.

I'm also undecided on the size between medium and large. mediums tagged as 15-30lbs, 6- 36 months or large 12 months+. My baby is currently about 19lbs and 10 months. I'm thinkin medium but scared she'll grow out of it fast :shrug:

Sorry 1 more qu, what are they like for drying time? I don't have any drying facilities so it's air only so i need something speedy ideally.

I got to admit i am only really buying for the design it so cute but don't tell the OH that :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hmm to be honest It would take all day for my load of nappies to dry on the line!

you need to go with pockets as they come apart in the most peices so quicker drying time!

I highly reccomend Bum Genius...ok they dont come in mad/snazzy/cute patterns yet but they have a good range of colours and the fit is fab, not bulky and do the job great!:thumbup:

I prefer the velcro fasteners too!:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

ow i love my bumgenius nappies, they're awesome. we just got a new one the other day :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

My absolute favourites are my blueberrys:cloud9:

I am in love with those nappies!:rofl:

I always make a point of putting one on Leo when we are off out visiting just so people ask me what he's wearing and I go 'ohh thats his blueberry nappy' 

how sad am I!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hey everyone! 

Im also pissed off that hardly any shops stock them! Whats that about?

I didnt like Fuzzi Bunz or Wonderoos. I found both of the fits awful, especially wonderoos they are the worst ones we have tried.

Itti Bitti are my current favs.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Sparks!:yipee::headspin:


----------



## sparkswillfly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Sparks!:yipee::headspin:

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

blueberry's look gorgous! I have failed to convince my OH that they're worth £22 though! I'd be totally the same jacqui and flaunt DD's bum...poor girl :blush: :rofl: 

I've been lookin at the itti bitti d'lish too :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

thelilbump said:


> blueberry's look gorgous! I have failed to convince my OH that they're worth £22 though! I'd be totally the same jacqui and flaunt DD's bum...*poor girl* :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I've been lookin at the itti bitti d'lish too :happydance:

:grr:


He's a boy!


----------



## lepaskilf

thelilbump said:


> I don't know if anyone else agrees but I found prefolds to be more expensive than my pockets. By the time i brought new wraps for my mios i've spent more on them than i have my pockets, though the initial out lay of prefolds is less i'm (personally) not sure they actually better economy in the long run. I also have to air dry and bumgenius and my bambinex teddy nappy (teddy 2 part system is lovely but so very bulky) are fab, will be practically dry over night :hugs:

Are you buying one wrap per nappy? Because it would work out considerably more expensive then

I haven't bought anything else other than prefolds so hard to compare, but when looking in shops the others are always much more expensive.

I have 24 prefolds and 8 wraps = £100

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> I dont like the fuzzi bunz...fit is total crap!! :blush:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> has anyone tried the fuzzi bunz or the wonderoos? I'm just looking at them at the moment. I love the daisy design it's cute!Click to expand...
> 
> i love my fuzzy bunz... a bit of a faf to get the fit right at first but now it fits her like a glove i have the purple daisy design n it looks sooo cute!!! not too bulky either!! :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> hmmmm....why is the fit difficult, is it because the poppers for the legs and waist? I did see them and wonder but figured it would be pretty similair to my onelife wrap.
> 
> I'm also undecided on the size between medium and large. mediums tagged as 15-30lbs, 6- 36 months or large 12 months+. My baby is currently about 19lbs and 10 months. I'm thinkin medium but scared she'll grow out of it fast :shrug:
> 
> Sorry 1 more qu, what are they like for drying time? I don't have any drying facilities so it's air only so i need something speedy ideally.
> 
> I got to admit i am only really buying for the design it so cute but don't tell the OH that :rofl:Click to expand...


hey hun, mine is a one size so cant comment on the sized ones..the one sizes have elastic with buttons in the legs and waist which is quite awquard to get right but when i got it right i think it fits well...but you have to take it on n off a few times as yits really difficult to adjust while its on hope this helps!!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hmm to be honest It would take all day for my load of nappies to dry on the line!
> 
> you need to go with pockets as they come apart in the most peices so quicker drying time!
> 
> I highly reccomend Bum Genius...ok they dont come in mad/snazzy/cute patterns yet but they have a good range of colours and the fit is fab, not bulky and do the job great!:thumbup:
> 
> I prefer the velcro fasteners too!:happydance:


i totally agree re fastenings..much less hassle than the poppers and the fit of the bg's are fab!! cant fault at all!! 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

xxxjacquixxx said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> blueberry's look gorgous! I have failed to convince my OH that they're worth £22 though! I'd be totally the same jacqui and flaunt DD's bum...*poor girl* :blush: :rofl:
> 
> I've been lookin at the itti bitti d'lish too :happydance:
> 
> :grr:
> 
> 
> He's a boy!Click to expand...

sorry i meant my daughter lol! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

I didnt tell me OH the price of any nappies :lol: He just thinks that i'm being really good using reusable s and saving so much money :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Anyone tried swaddlebees??


----------



## thelilbump

lepaskilf said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> I don't know if anyone else agrees but I found prefolds to be more expensive than my pockets. By the time i brought new wraps for my mios i've spent more on them than i have my pockets, though the initial out lay of prefolds is less i'm (personally) not sure they actually better economy in the long run. I also have to air dry and bumgenius and my bambinex teddy nappy (teddy 2 part system is lovely but so very bulky) are fab, will be practically dry over night :hugs:
> 
> Are you buying one wrap per nappy? Because it would work out considerably more expensive then
> 
> I haven't bought anything else other than prefolds so hard to compare, but when looking in shops the others are always much more expensive.
> 
> I have 24 prefolds and 8 wraps = £100
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

no goodness that would cost a fortune! For my mios i have had 16 prefolds and 3/4 mio wraps for each stage, if i didn't have my other nappies i would probably have purchsed 2/3 more to see me through an extra day. i just sat here working it out properly and depending on what aio/pocket you chose i think prefolds work out fractionally cheaper (£20 ish) actually sorry :dohh: I think it just feels less to get pockets as they grow with your baby, spend £15 on one and then it's supposedly done till potty training. :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Has anyone seen these

https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Needs-Washable-Nappies__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ247154819 :laugh2:


----------



## Blob

OMG OMG OMG they are soooooo cool :lol:

:dohh: I just bought 2 new blueberries like 2 seconds ago... :(


----------



## thelilbump

Blob said:


> OMG OMG OMG they are soooooo cool :lol:
> 
> :dohh: I just bought 2 new blueberries like 2 seconds ago... :(

The panda one is kinda scary though!

Ooo yay for blueberries! what style did you buy? :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Got the cow print and the zebra i have 3 others also, the pink and brown spots and the blue and brown spots and the big circle ones with pink n green etc :) I like them a bit much...kinda want the pink dalmation one now also :lol:


----------



## lepaskilf

Blob said:


> Got the cow print and the zebra i have 3 others also, the pink and brown spots and the blue and brown spots and the big circle ones with pink n green etc :) I like them a bit much...kinda want the pink dalmation one now also :lol:

Did you get them in the one size, or the individual sizes?

I'm considering buying some for occassional use, I have currently gone down the prefold route, and was just wondering whether the one size ones are any good? xx


----------



## saraendepity

ok i'm feeling left out now i NEED to get some blueberry's to try...pity oh knows how much they cost.....anyone think of a con i can pull so he thinks they were really cheap??lol 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

tell him you got them off ebay 2nd hand for a fiver each!!!!!!!

works for me!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Has anyone seen these
> 
> https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Needs-Washable-Nappies__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ247154819 :laugh2:

omg they are gorgeous but only have them in large :( wont fit daisy for ages!! on another note tho i got my fuzzy bunz off this comp and they arrived the next day !! i only ordered them at about 3 pm too i was well impressed!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

thelilbump said:


> Has anyone seen these
> 
> https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Needs-Washable-Nappies__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ247154819 :laugh2:

dont bother girls.....I bought 3 of these from this seller and waitied 10 days and nothing came..i then e-mailed them to which I just got a refund! No explanation or anything!

I also have a blue puppy one i bought ages ago and the fit is awful...nice to look at but not much good for catching poop!


----------



## saraendepity

xxxjacquixxx said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these
> 
> https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Needs-Washable-Nappies__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ247154819 :laugh2:
> 
> dont bother girls.....I bought 3 of these from this seller and waitied 10 days and nothing came..i then e-mailed them to which I just got a refund! No explanation or anything!
> 
> I also have a blue puppy one i bought ages ago and the fit is awful...nice to look at but not much good for catching poop!Click to expand...


really ..thats a bit crap!! thanks for the heads up hun

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Blob

Ooooh thanks, thank gawd didnt buy them then


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> ok i'm feeling left out now i NEED to get some blueberry's to try...pity oh knows how much they cost.....anyone think of a con i can pull so he thinks they were really cheap??lol
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Let me in on it if you figure one out too :rofl: i'm thinkin ebay may have them going cheap..........:blush:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah think i'm gonna have to pull that one..either that or tell him one of you lovely ladies gave me some?!?! what a good plan :wohoo:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

has anyone ever heard of upsy daisy nappies? Any ideas about quality? :hugs:


----------



## Shifter

:hi: ladies, been away for weekend but back now.

Prefolds - we used the smart nappy for a bit and loved it, but when it came to deciding what to buy more of Bum Genius won out because they are one size and worked out cheaper in the long run than having to buy new sizes. We used Bambino Mios exclusively for a while and they are a lot cheaper than the Smart Nappy, but not anywhere near as good IMO. Never used a prefold at night though.

I show off Jack's Blueberries too Jacqui, I put him in one and just a t-shirt so his nappy is on show :blush: I see it as marketing on behalf of the company lol! After his naming day is paid for I'm going to get another couple of Blueberries but that'll have to be it, he'll have five then.


----------



## lauriech

xxxjacquixxx said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone seen these
> 
> https://stores.shop.ebay.co.uk/Nappy-Needs-Washable-Nappies__W0QQ_armrsZ1QQ_fsubZ247154819 :laugh2:
> 
> dont bother girls.....I bought 3 of these from this seller and waitied 10 days and nothing came..i then e-mailed them to which I just got a refund! No explanation or anything!
> 
> I also have a blue puppy one i bought ages ago and the fit is awful...nice to look at but not much good for catching poop!Click to expand...

I nearly ordered a couple of nappies from this seller at the weekend - glad I didn't now! x


----------



## dizzyspells

I ordered of Nappy Needs and they were here the next day!Just another side to the story.lol!!
Shifter hope you enjoyed your weekend away.x


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: shifter. hope you had a nice weekend :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Shifter said:


> I show off Jack's Blueberries too Jacqui, I put him in one and just a t-shirt so his nappy is on show :blush: I see it as marketing on behalf of the company lol!

I do that too! I love hot days


----------



## lauriech

Just wanted to pop in and say hello girls as I posted a while ago to say I might be joining you and I will be now...building my stash as I type!!!

Just gotta say, I'll be doing the with regards to showing off the fancy nappies with just a t-shirt when it's warm enough! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

I've decided to use cloth nappies mostly for environmental reasons but I'm getting so addicted to buying cute ones that I don't think it will actually be better for the environment at all - I'll probably end up with the heating on full blast all year round so I can show off baby's nappy!


----------



## lauriech

Rachel_C said:


> I've decided to use cloth nappies mostly for environmental reasons but I'm getting so addicted to buying cute ones that I don't think it will actually be better for the environment at all - I'll probably end up with the heating on full blast all year round so I can show off baby's nappy!


LOL!!!! It's so addictive this cloth nappy business isn't it!!!! :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> I've decided to use cloth nappies mostly for environmental reasons but I'm getting so addicted to buying cute ones that I don't think it will actually be better for the environment at all - I'll probably end up with the heating on full blast all year round so I can show off baby's nappy!

Lol! My Oh said something very similar to that last night. N how spending a fortune on 'cute' nappies isn't working out more economical than dispoasbles....men they just don't get it :nope: :blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Once you start you just cant stop! Ask Jacqui! lol

I just ordered 3 blueberries and 3 Itti Bittis! Great colours! Cant wait!


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> Once you start you just cant stop! Ask Jacqui! lol
> 
> I just ordered 3 blueberries and 3 Itti Bittis! Great colours! Cant wait!

Don't start me off this morning! I have the bug to order more Blueberrys and some Itti Bittis!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

how many nappies does everyone have? does everyone do it full time?

I dont have enough to do it full time at the min. Hopefully will have built up my stash enough to go full time by October


----------



## lauriech

I only have 3 :blush: today is the first day I've put LO in cloth nappies and already the first one (Bum Genius) leaked in just two hours :cry: - is that common or maybe mine aren't absorbent enough yet??? I washed them twice before I put one on him....

He's now in a Bambinex...so far so good! :thumbup:

I also have four Fuzzi Bunz and two Wonderoos on the way courtesy of lovely BnB ladies!

I soooo want more blueberrys but will try what I have first to see which ones work best for LO! :thumbup:

How many do you have?

x


----------



## dizzyspells

I have 10 so far so usually enough to use during the day,but he is still in disposables at night.I am having to wash them everyday at the moment so he as enough.

Not bought any for about 2 weeks,think I must be ill!! Def going to be buying some more Itti Bittis have 3 at the mo and they seem to work best for us at the moment plus they fit under clothes really well. 

My BGs leaked a couple of times,I think if the insert is not in just right then it does happen,well thats my theory anyway might be completely wrong!:shrug:.

Nappy shopping time me thinks!:smug:


----------



## lauriech

I have read a couple of times with people struggling with the BG's leaking....my BG only has one insert that isn't huge...maybe I need to use a bigger insert?

What makes do you have dizzy?


----------



## dizzyspells

My BGs came with 2 inserts an adjustable one and a thinner one,think the thinner one might be a newborn insert?.I usually use the thicker one and both if he is going to be in it a while.They look really bulky on him at the moment though when he has both in so only really use at home think when he has grown some more they wont be as bad.

I have so far 5 x BGs,a couple of Blueberrys,and 3 x Itti Bittis. 

Found a website though that make nappies in a design you want and also matching T-Shirts!Im in love!!:cloud9:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I have 7 at the min and 6 on the way. Ive had a couple of leaks with BGs. I only use the bigger insert when I used both inserts I didnt get any leaks. You do have to make sure its completely flat inside and not bunched up anywhere.


----------



## amelia222

The BG leak too if you don't put them on tight enough. If you take a clean dry one and pour water on it, it makes a little puddle then soaks in slowly. The small insert has never worked for me, I always have to use the big insert or two small ones together. They also tend to repel liquids if you wash them with anything other than pockets, especially unbleached cotton.


----------



## lauriech

I lied before girls - I do have the larger adjustable insert for the BG...I didn't pull it out of the washing machine and it ended up in my dark load - now I have a blue insert and it was washed with fabric softner :cry:

I tried to soak it in water in the sink then re-washed it with the nappies again...fingers crossed I haven't toally ruined it :dohh:

I want to order some more but I thought I'd love the BG's and all I keep hearing is of leak problems...think I'll wait and see how I get on with the Wonderoos and Fuzzi Bunz first!

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

lauriech said:


> I lied before girls - I do have the larger adjustable insert for the BG...I didn't pull it out of the washing machine and it ended up in my dark load - now I have a blue insert and it was washed with fabric softner :cry:
> 
> I tried to soak it in water in the sink then re-washed it with the nappies again...fingers crossed I haven't toally ruined it :dohh:
> 
> I want to order some more but I thought I'd love the BG's and all I keep hearing is of leak problems...think I'll wait and see how I get on with the Wonderoos and Fuzzi Bunz first!
> 
> x

You can get BG inserts for £3 on a lot of nappy sites. I had to buy a new one because my dog stole one off the airer and chewed it! Little *******


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun - I'll look into that if needed! I could just imagine our dog doing that too! They can be sooo cheeky!

I'm off to buy some more nappies as I can't get it out of my head until I do!!!! :blush:

Only a couple mind......


----------



## Shifter

One dose of fabric softener won't do any harm, wash it a couple of times and it will be fine :hugs: The only time my BG leaked was when Jack was ready to move up to the next set of snaps and I hadn't realised yet. As long as they are fitted right they are absolutely fine on Jack and I wouldn't be without them. But all babies are different.

I have 14 pockets, 11 BG and 3 BB. They last about 2.5 days and I wash every other day. We use eco disposables at night atm but once we run out we're going cloth full time, so I'll probably pick up another couple of BB.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

The only time my BG leaked was when OH put it on him:dohh:

I just tend to use the thicker insert in the pockets.

The AIO Organic BG'S are the nuts! Fab nappies...I wish I had more of those!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ill have to put some BG AIOs on my list!

Hopefully my blueberries will turn up today, Im so excited. I ordered the plain black one, cow print and sage spots on chocolate! :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Jacqui, Are the BG AIO organics better than the BG V3's? More absorbent? Better fit?

Sam, Did your BB's arrive?


----------



## sparkswillfly

No nappies came for me in the post today Im so upset! Just a bill. Hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## lauriech

Fingers crossed! Hope you get them tomorrow.

I restrained from ordering anymore last night (nearly did!) but then thought I should trial what I have so far and decide which work best and are my favs and then order some of those makes!

I got my Fuzzi's this morning and they look fab...can't wait to try them out!

I have a BG back on LO again now with both inserts this time :dohh: - no leaking yet! :thumbup:

Think I'm going to order some Itti Bitti's as lots of you girls rate them too! Now it's just a case of choosing colours...decisions, decisions!!!!! :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

The only time the BG leaked on us to is when someone else put it on her. I use the big insert, i clip the nappy first then put the insert in with the folded bit to the front, make sure the back bits all folded up correctly and i'll give it a shake (like you would with a duvet when you put it in a cover) to make sure it's even.

My itti bitti nappy never came today either :hissy: hope it will tomorrow! It's a bit too big but i'm hoping as they slim fitting we might get away with it i can't wait to put her in it!


----------



## lauriech

I'm just an idiot who forgot to pull the larger insert out of the washing machine and let it go through my dark load with fabric softner :blush: whoops!

I just tried the BG on LO again and no leaks but I used both inserts to be sure and left it in for 3 hours on purpose to test it - seemed pretty good!

Now we have the blueberry on again (all I've done the last couple of days is wash nappies!!!).

Think I'm going to order some Itti Bittis now...... :thumbup:

x


----------



## thelilbump

How you find the blueberry laurie? I'm contemplating it!


----------



## thelilbump

I have a question for any bumgenius users? If it's just a wet nappy have you ever just replaced the insert rather than changing the whole nappy? I always tend to change the whole thing never really thought about just changing the inserts as you can with itti bitti's.


----------



## amelia222

The bum genius are pockets so you need to change the whole thing because the pocket part gets wet too. I think with the ones with snap in inserts you could just change those if it hasn't soaked through to the outer part, but I haven't used the itti bittis so I'm not certain.


----------



## thelilbump

amelia222 said:


> The bum genius are pockets so you need to change the whole thing because the pocket part gets wet too. I think with the ones with snap in inserts you could just change those if it hasn't soaked through to the outer part, but I haven't used the itti bittis so I'm not certain.

ahhh right, i did think that it would be wet which is why i wondered. With the snap (because i haven't actually seen one so i'm a bit unsure) is that on top if you will, actually touching the baby's skin then? 

Gosh i think my brains gone on holiday tonight without me :blush: :blush::dohh:


----------



## amelia222

I found a picture of what the inside looks like, hope it makes more sense.
https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_xMh1LLJT...AAAAnk/EIO5nmgejFc/s320/IttiBittiBooInner.JPG


----------



## lauriech

Yeah I would say you would have to change the entire nappy hun....

The blueberry leaked after 2 hours :cry: but I think that might've been because LO pooped and was in his walker for a while!!! Oh well....

I'll be trying the Fuzzi Bunz's out tomorrow!!! Fingers crossed :thumbup:

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I got two itti bittis and two blueberrys in the post this morning woo hoo!


----------



## lauriech

Woohoo!!!! What colours did you get again hun?

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I got the sage spots on chocolate, cow print and plain black blueberry. The plain black one hasnt arrived yet. I also got pale pink, chocolate and black itti bittis. The black one of those hasnt arrived either


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...you have good taste! I was lookin at very similar prints the other night!

Hopefully you will get them soon hun x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive biten the bullet and put her in a BG for the night! I put two of the smaller inserts in as well as the big one. I hope theres no leaks!


----------



## lauriech

Fingers crossed hun! Let us know how you get on tonight as I was only wondering earlier which I'd use for night time :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> Ive biten the bullet and put her in a BG for the night! I put two of the smaller inserts in as well as the big one. I hope theres no leaks!

:happydance: let us no how u get on hun 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Finnlay slept in his Itti Bittis last night and no leaks:happydance:!!

So also put him in his BGs tonight!!He does still wake in the night so can check but dont change unless needed.


----------



## lauriech

Woohoo! I'm liking the sound of the Itti Bittis!

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

12 hours and no leaks in the BGs! woo hoo!


----------



## lauriech

Woohoo! That's brill hun!! :happydance: Are you using cloth nearly all the time now?

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Yeah I am now! The only reason Im going to use pampers is if I havent got a clean nappy. Need to get some more. Washing them every other day at the min and having to tumble dry so they are ready.


----------



## lauriech

Are you finding it a lot of work? 

I haven't got enough yet to move over to cloth full time as I'm selling a few I bought as the shape isn't right for Deri...I want some more Blueberrys, BG's and want to try some Itti Bittis too!

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I dont find them much work at all really. Only takes 5 mins to get them ready after the wash and 5 mins to put them in the wash. The only thing that bothers me is the smell. I have a utility room at the min so they just go in there with the door shut. But when I move I doubt Ill have that space so I have no idea where they will go.


----------



## lauriech

Do you use a nappy bin with a lid on?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have my nhappy bin under the sink in the kitchen right next to the washing machine...

Sam, if you use a bin, heres a good tip....

Put about an inch of water in the bottom and a few drops of essenhtial oil..I use the one that came with my washable wipes kit, tea tree & lemon. Stops the nasty whiffs!


----------



## sparkswillfly

thanks! no just been using a wet bag. must invest in a bin!

word of warning wash all nappies before using them! I was far to impatient yesterday and put a blueberry on Meadow before washing it and she has a rash!


----------



## lauriech

Awww...poor Meadow! I nearly did that with a blueberry last week but thought I ought to wash it first!

Going off the point girls (Jacqui & Sam), where did you get your LO's amber necklaces as I want one for Deri :D


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.incensed.me.uk/

This where I got mine from. Quick delivery £6.75 plus £1 delivery


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun! :D


----------



## thelilbump

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I have my nhappy bin under the sink in the kitchen right next to the washing machine...
> 
> Sam, if you use a bin, heres a good tip....
> 
> Put about an inch of water in the bottom and a few drops of essenhtial oil..I use the one that came with my washable wipes kit, tea tree & lemon. Stops the nasty whiffs!

i do somethin similair aswell but instead of liquid at the bottom of bucket i just get a muslin, damp it and add a few drops of tea tree/ lavender and put it on top of the nappies. works well and you only get the smell when you take the muslin off. Starting to find my BG's are getting a little whiffy :growlmad:


----------



## lauriech

Thanks for the tips on keeping the smells at bay!

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

hang on, will find link for mine.....


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Mine was a little more expensive Laurie:blush:

I liked it cos it had the mixture of round and long shapes and light amber aswell as dark. Ive read on here somewhere that then light/milky coloured beads are best. Plus, I loved the way this one looked.

I offered the seller £22 and got accepted. x

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BALTIC-AMBER...ash=item5633ddc5b7&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262


----------



## lauriech

Awww - that's lovely Jac! I already ordered one though so will see what it's like first then might get another if it helps!

Just came in to ask - Itti Bitti's...are the AIO's or snap in's better?

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have 2 med snap ones and atm I am NOT impressed!

They have both leaked!

I dunno if its the way OH has put them on but Im gonna wash em and try them again myself (me put them on LO not put them on myself:wacko:) and see if it is OH's crap nappy fitting.

If not, they are going on ebay!


----------



## lauriech

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I have 2 med snap ones and atm I am NOT impressed!
> 
> They have both leaked!
> 
> I dunno if its the way OH has put them on but Im gonna wash em and try them again myself (me put them on LO not put them on myself:wacko:) and see if it is OH's crap nappy fitting.
> 
> If not, they are going on ebay!

Oh no? Keep me updated hun! I was just about to order a few as well!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i'm hoping my itti bitti nappy is gonna arrive tomorrow. I really hope it will fit DD i'm hopeless at keeping new things until a later date like that :blush:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I have a question about nappy buckets. I went to mothercare today and they had everything but! They even had bum genius nappies. Do you think just a normal plastic box with a lid will do?


----------



## thelilbump

yea i got a 'normal' plastic box with a lid. It's from morrisons, and it's actually a food waste bin, you know the type you would keep under the sink? It's slightly on the small side but will hold about a day and a halfs worth of nappies. It was about £3 i think.


----------



## saraendepity

so long as its got a lid hun!! ..........my dogs would have a field day if mine didnt have a lid !!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

yeah mowglis already licked a pooey nappy today :sick: disgusting


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> yeah mowglis already licked a pooey nappy today :sick: disgusting

yummy!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

eeewwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!

Im thinking of changing to a plastic box with lid as the bucket is full after a day and a half and I cant getr the lid on.....:dohh:


----------



## Blob

I got one from ebay, was just a big bucket.


----------



## thelilbump

Has anyone tried the bamboo blueberries? Are they any good or minxy better?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I havent. My cow print one is PUL on the outside instead of fluffly like the bamboo ones but I dont think it is one.


----------



## lauriech

I didn't know Bluberry did a bamboo one! Off for a little nose....

Sam....you've ordered from Nappy Paradise before, haven't you? I'm having problems on their site for selecting delivery. It just says store pick up is the only option? Think I may call them!

x


----------



## lauriech

Forget that...it's working this morning but nearly everything I wanted to order is out of stock :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

my itti bitti came this morning :happydance: the snaps look a bit complicated though :dohh: It looks really small to say its supposed to be 2 or 3lbs bigger than my baby, she might fit in it now :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

thelilbump said:


> my itti bitti came this morning :happydance: the snaps look a bit complicated though :dohh: It looks really small to say its supposed to be 2 or 3lbs bigger than my baby, she might fit in it now :happydance:

yeah they look deceptively small! 

I havent received my nappy paradise order yet. Ordered thursday evening.


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> my itti bitti came this morning :happydance: the snaps look a bit complicated though :dohh: It looks really small to say its supposed to be 2 or 3lbs bigger than my baby, she might fit in it now :happydance:

:happydance::happydance:let us know how you get on hun!!!

cant wait for pay day so i can spend some pennies!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh god Im at it again!!!

Ive just been and ordered 3 nappies from weenotions, I could go mad on there!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## RainbowMum

Does anybody know where I can get the Happy Heiny's in the Monkey Print?


----------



## amelia222

I've posted a few of my least favourite and ouygrown diapers on a diaper selling site to buy more new ones.....and the obsession continues :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

RainbowMum said:


> Does anybody know where I can get the Happy Heiny's in the Monkey Print?

Is it a limited edition? You may find it very hard to find if so, i know i searched everywhere for my itti bitti and i managed to get the lst one. I'd google the nappy and see what stores are brought up or look through stores that are recommended on this section.

This site sell HH's but if i'm looking at the right thing the monkey 1 is out of stock at the minute i'm afraid https://www.stratfordnappies.co.uk/shop-happyheinys.htm thought i'd mention they at least stock it though. Have you tried ebay aswell?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I just ordered some washable wipes and a nappy pail from the nappy lady and it says delivery time 14 days! Not impressed.


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.pinkandboo.co.uk/ourshop/cat_160799-One-Sized-Nappies.html

I found the silly monkey one here. I really like the peace bear one. Theres only two monkeys left so be quick!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

No, I wouldnt be either!

I need some new wipes:growlmad: main got shit stains on them.


----------



## RainbowMum

sparkswillfly said:


> https://www.pinkandboo.co.uk/ourshop/cat_160799-One-Sized-Nappies.html
> 
> I found the silly monkey one here. I really like the peace bear one. Theres only two monkeys left so be quick!

You're a star! I went to the site but when I clicked on the HH icon, the shop wouldn't load :) :)


----------



## amelia222

xxxjacquixxx said:


> No, I wouldnt be either!
> 
> I need some new wipes:growlmad: main got shit stains on them.

If you lat them out in the sun the stains may come out or fade. I've had to do that with a lot of my diapers and it's like magic.


----------



## thelilbump

sparkswillfly said:


> I just ordered some washable wipes and a nappy pail from the nappy lady and it says delivery time 14 days! Not impressed.

The nappy lady estimated 14 days for me too but my order came in about 7, though an item was out of stock and i had to wait ages and chase it up :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

I'm dreading the stains that come from poop!! 

I have just ordered 3 Itti Bitti's and 2 more Blueberry's! I was aiming to buy all Itti Bitti's but so many colours were out of stock :dohh:

I can't wait to get them!!!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

what colours you ordered?

I'm totally eyeing up the lavender and sage blueberry at the min! thinkin lilac and pink itti bittis too if i get on with them.


----------



## sparkswillfly

I really want the jade and rockmelon itti bittis next. I have fuschia, black, pale pink and chocolate.


----------



## lauriech

The colours sound lovely hun! :thumbup:

I've ordered a yellow, mint and turquoise (blue) Itti Bitti (couldn't get all the colours I wanted) and blueberry in brown with blue spots and a cow print one (again, couldn't get the colours I wanted!).

Everywhere seems to be sold out of all the colours/prints I want :cry:

I'm sure I'll buy more in time and be able to get the other colours I want!


----------



## sparkswillfly

The cow print one is my fav! I love it! Its in PUL the one I have instead of minki


----------



## lauriech

I think the one I've ordered might be too Sam? I can't remember now :dohh:

If I get on well with the Itti Bittis I want them in Jade, Chocolate, Black, Royal Blue etc etc.....

I found the BG really absorbant on Deri yesterday...tested it out for 3 1/2 hours so great for nights I guess but they're just not as pretty as Itti's or Blueberry's :blush:

OH said to me, at the end of the day, it's a nappy...what is a nappy for? Not for looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!! He hasn't got a clue :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

My OH said the same! He changed his mind this morning tho. I left him in charge and came back to fnd her in a disposable, he said he didnt know how to put on the cloth. Silly! He also said he understood them now because why would she want to wear a disposable, they feel horrible.


----------



## saraendepity

lol bless the oh's they just dont understand do they??

i'm quite lucky - rob likes to pick n choose what colour etc to have on daisy n show it off to family n friends.....he's a bit of a girl like tat to be fair :rofl:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ant doesnt put them on Leo tight enoogh and I end up with leaks:dohh:

I was throwing away my itti bitti's cos they both leaked, but when I put them on him, they were fine:happydance:

silly men!


----------



## thelilbump

My OH is the same on the nappy thing! Think i might sit down with him and let him choose a few colours as he's also a bit of a girl like that...he'll kill me if he reads that :rofl: 

Well my itti bitti has been out drying over night and the snap ins are still wet so we won't be testing them today, unimpressed :hissy:


----------



## sparkswillfly

the snaps in take ages to dry.

all my nappies have poo stains :cry: theres no sun to dry them in. what does everyone use to wash their nappies?


----------



## saraendepity

rob would kill me if he read alot of stuff on here!!!!! think thats the way forward tho- let them choose some rob picked our fuzzi's daisy print (like i said he's a girl) and he always puts that on her!!!

jaq - you shouold see rob's attempt at foldig a flat terry!! :rofl: he doesnt complain when i buy pockets/aio's now as he dont have to fold em!!

WAIT - THATS IT !!! I HAVE THE SOLUTION TO ALL OH'S COMPLAINING WE SPEND TOO MUCH ON NAPPIES!!!!........go out n buy some terry squares n make themm deal with the folds etc after a few goes you'll be set free with the credit card !!!!

:wohoo::happydance: 

:rofl:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> WAIT - THATS IT !!! I HAVE THE SOLUTION TO ALL OH'S COMPLAINING WE SPEND TOO MUCH ON NAPPIES!!!!........go out n buy some terry squares n make themm deal with the folds etc after a few goes you'll be set free with the credit card !!!!
> 
> :wohoo::happydance:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx


GENIUS!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

ive been trying to get rob to fold terry's for ages he hates it


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive never used Terrys. Im far too lazy


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i have used them a few times all i do is fold them clip them then just put my bambino mio wraps round them


----------



## thelilbump

i've only used the mio prefolds myself, the OH just took one look at them and was like :nope:.


:dohh: i thought i read on a website that the itti bitti snapies are fast drying


----------



## sparkswillfly

I tumble dry mine and then they still need to be aired for half a day.


----------



## thelilbump

I hope they're worth the wait!


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> I tumble dry mine and then they still need to be aired for half a day.

really ?? i'm starting to get second thoughts about gettin some ........

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i don't have drying facilities so air drying times are quite important to me. My BG's are dry (same wash as itti bitti) and ready to go.


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - you're joking? I just ordered 3 :cry:

No doubt when I first get them (Itti's) I'll be washing and drying in the tumble for ages just so I can try them out on Deri quick....so much for being economical!!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

26 hours later (not that i'm clock watching or anything :blush:) snap ins are about half dry and they had an hour or 2 out in the sunshine earlier :hissy:


----------



## sparkswillfly

thelilbump said:


> 26 hours later (not that i'm clock watching or anything :blush:) snap ins are about half dry and they had an hour or 2 out in the sunshine earlier :hissy:

shocking!


----------



## thelilbump

the itti bitti is dry :happydance: now i just need my daughter to do her regular 12 o clock poop and we'll be good to go :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> the itti bitti is dry :happydance: now i just need my daughter to do her regular 12 o clock poop and we'll be good to go :rofl: :rofl:

:happydance:

let us no how it goes!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

:rofl: have you tried it yet hun?

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Meadow is doing a poo in her itti bitti as we speak. It sounds like a big one :sick:


----------



## saraendepity

uh oh !!!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> :rofl: have you tried it yet hun?
> 
> :dohh: nope! i decided to go out and didn't want to risk trying a new nappy. I think i might try her in it this evening though.
> 
> x




sparkswillfly said:


> Meadow is doing a poo in her itti bitti as we speak. It sounds like a big one :sick:

enjoy! :rofl: 

hope it wasn't too horrid! :hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

It was an awful poo! Thats one thing thats not so great about cloth!


----------



## thelilbump

i try to put a liner down if i know theres a poo on it's way, makes a life a little easier but of course you can't alwaya guarentee it. Hate washin poop off nappies though :sick:


----------



## Shifter

This morning Jack did a poo in his disposable that he was in over night, before I had changed him into cloth. It's the first poo in a 'sposie in months and it was horrible :sick: I thought it was icky having to deal with his cloth nappies after a poo explosion but this was gross. It looked like it was barely contained (it wasn't even that big) and wrapping the nappy up was gross. With cloth there is so much more fabric to hold onto that isn't covered in poo.


----------



## lauriech

I just came in to catch up after dinner and you're all talking about poo :sick: thanks girls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

My order from nappy paradise still hasnt arrived! Not happy


----------



## lauriech

I was only wondering earlier if you'd received your order as I keep flicking back on their site...have you contacted them?


----------



## sparkswillfly

not yet. Im going to wait to see if it turns up tomorrow. Postage was only about £1.50 but not the point really. I placed an order the babybots on the same day and it arrived the next day, and their postage was free.


----------



## lauriech

No it's not the point. I ordered my Itti Bitti's and Blueberrys from Babybots and they didn't arrive today...fingers crossed they'll arrive tomorrow!


----------



## thelilbump

i'd message them Sparks. Hope they turn up tomorrow *fingers crossed*

We used the itti bitti this evening :smug: it fits her almost like a glove (a little big but then i expected that) it's so slim you wouldn't know it was a cloth bum :happydance: No leaks though she didn't give it the _real_ test shall we say. Apart from the drying time and the fact you can't really use a liner on the nappy so far so good :thumbup:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Itti Bitts are so slim I love them. Im put off buying more at the min because they are sized and dont want to waste money.


----------



## thelilbump

i was a bit about the size, my daughters 18 and a half punds and i bought a large (from approx 21lbs) but because it's slim fitting i didn't find it a problem. The material was a little saggy but the legs were the right fit and obv the waist you tighten yourself so it wasn't bad at all. We've got some lovely jeans she can never wear if she has a cloth bum on so i'm hoping they might fit with the itti bitti. I'm just gonna try it again and then i may buy more :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: i'm defo gonna be ordering some ittis! not gonna push my luck tho cos i'm also pursuadin oh to let me have a new pushchair n breast pump !! dont think he'd b best pleased if i went n spent loads on new nappies too :blush: i suppose what he doesn'y know........:rofl:

hope all your fluffy packages come nice and early !!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

My nappy lady order came today and it had some free flushable liners in it and they are soooooo soft! Im really impressed they feel really silky not like paper at all. Need to find out who makes them.

My nappy paradise order still hasnt come, ordered it last wednesday! Not even had an email about it being dispatched. I sent them an email, no response yet. Not happy.


----------



## lauriech

Oh no Sam...let us know if you hear back from them! 

Sara - why not give one Itti a try and see how you get on first!

I got my new fluff today...all in the wash...can't wait to try out my Itti's on Deri!!!!!!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

i cant only get one when they have all those lovely prints atm!!!! :rofl: i NEED all of em !!!!!!

sara

xxxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

lauriech said:


> Oh no Sam...let us know if you hear back from them!
> 
> Sara - why not give one Itti a try and see how you get on first!
> 
> I got my new fluff today...all in the wash...can't wait to try out my Itti's on Deri!!!!!!!
> 
> x

Laurie, what size did you get for Deri?


----------



## lauriech

I was the same Sara - soooo disappointed I could only get some of the colours I wanted! I ordered 3 but want loads more...thing is, until I try them out, I'd rather not order anymore!

Jacqui - I ordered them in large as Deri is 23lbs. I'll let you know what they fit like when they're dry! The liners seem like they're gonna take aggggeeeeesssss! :dohh:

I want more...........I only have a stash of 8 nappies :blush:

Need to order some more now....just wait til I've tried the Itti's out to see if they suit Deri. If they do, I'm going to order quite a few as if they really do fit as slim as everyone says they do, they'll be brill for under clothes! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Not happy. Just received an email from nappy paradise stating the black blueberry is on preorder!!! They never said this when I bloody ordered!


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> Not happy. Just received an email from nappy paradise stating the black blueberry is on preorder!!! They never said this when I bloody ordered!

yr joking..how longs it gonna take 2 get it to you??

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## meg

hey folks, hope I can join in, s l o w l y making the transition to a fluffy bum!:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

sparkswillfly said:


> My nappy lady order came today and it had some free flushable liners in it and they are soooooo soft! Im really impressed they feel really silky not like paper at all. Need to find out who makes them.
> 
> My nappy paradise order still hasnt come, ordered it last wednesday! Not even had an email about it being dispatched. I sent them an email, no response yet. Not happy.

Are them liners quite long and thin, bit more like long toilet roll than a liner? I got a whole roll of them with my nappy order lady but have no idea what make they are :dohh: i'm tempted to email her to ask! Sorry about your NP order hope they get it sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sparkswillfly said:


> Not happy. Just received an email from nappy paradise stating the black blueberry is on preorder!!! They never said this when I bloody ordered!

is that the midnight colour sam? I ordered one this morn...:happydance: I bloody well hope mine comes!


----------



## saraendepity

meg said:


> hey folks, hope I can join in, s l o w l y making the transition to a fluffy bum!:happydance:

:hi: hey hun !!!! 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls my name is donna and i'm a fluffy bum addict hehe, my hubby has just found out that i've ordered 12 size 1 and 12 size 2 kooshies and some pretty wraps:blush: after going to mothercare and buying their smart nappies set, i think i need help my excusse for now is just think of the money we will be saving in the long run, HELP i need new excusses.


----------



## sparkswillfly

saraendepity said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> Not happy. Just received an email from nappy paradise stating the black blueberry is on preorder!!! They never said this when I bloody ordered!
> 
> yr joking..how longs it gonna take 2 get it to you??
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

 They said it will hopefully get sent out today! I hope so.



thelilbump said:


> Are them liners quite long and thin, bit more like long toilet roll than a liner? I got a whole roll of them with my nappy order lady but have no idea what make they are :dohh: i'm tempted to email her to ask! Sorry about your NP order hope they get it sorted soon :hugs:

They are quite big and square and they look really stripey. Im going to email them.



xxxjacquixxx said:


> is that the midnight colour sam? I ordered one this morn...:happydance: I bloody well hope mine comes!

yeah I ordered a black blueberry and black itti bitti. Been dying to try them on her. I saw the blueberry on shifters Jack and it looks lovely.

Check me out quoted multiple quotes I only learnt to do that the other day!


----------



## sparkswillfly

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls my name is donna and i'm a fluffy bum addict hehe, my hubby has just found out that i've ordered 12 size 1 and 12 size 2 kooshies and some pretty wraps:blush: after going to mothercare and buying their smart nappies set, i think i need help my excusse for now is just think of the money we will be saving in the long run, HELP i need new excusses.

Hi donna! Nice to see your joining us fluffy bum addicts. I always say I bought them second hand or a friend gave me them to try them out!


----------



## sparkswillfly

meg said:


> hey folks, hope I can join in, s l o w l y making the transition to a fluffy bum!:happydance:

:wave: welcome to the fluffy bum club, its very addictive!


----------



## k8y

whats the average price you spend on an AIO nappy?


----------



## lauriech

Deeeeeeee - I haven't spoken to you in ages!!!!!!!!!!!! How are you and Harley and family??????

Welcome to the Fluffy Bum club....I'm just moving over to cloth myself! :thumbup:

Sam - have you got your order yet?

Sara - let us know when you get your Itti hun!

Hi Meg! Welcome...I'm just moving into cloth too! :thumbup:

I got my Ittis and new Blueberrys yesterday and Deri is in his first itti - I'm loving it (posted pic in the pic section)....how is everyone getting on with theirs? Only thing I'd say is that the inserts take FOREVER to dry but I love 'em!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## thelilbump

Yupp totally agree on the inserts drying thing. It's been a lovely day here so i managed to get them hung out to dry and they have dried off quite fast actually. Ready to use again tomorrow :happydance: Does everyone else find the inserts kind of hard though? The microfibre next to the skins lovely and soft just the rest of the insert seems a little solid.


----------



## lauriech

Yeah it does feel harsh but as long as it isn't touching the skin I think it's ok!

x


----------



## thelilbump

after another wash it does seem a little less ...well stiff really. Maybe it'll get better with wear :blush:


----------



## lauriech

I thought they may soften up with more washing too! The Blueberry inserts have a similar feeling although less harsh I think x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi Laurie we are all good thankyou, harley is 6 months in a couple of days and is ssssssooooooooo big now.
I've been a fluffy bum mommy for 3 years now as Jack was a fluffy bum but i've only just realised this was on bnb site:dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

oooo ladies i can not reccomend mother care smart nappies enough, they aren't in any colour but white but they are super soft and dry in no time x


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> oooo ladies i can not reccomend mother care smart nappies enough, they aren't in any colour but white but they are super soft and dry in no time x

i agree hun we have a few n they r so easy to just chuck on!!! dont look too good tho :shrug: we tend to keep ours as back ups as they just dont look too good n have a plasticy feel but definately convenient!:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I had a look at those when I was in Mothercare the other day - pulled out a newborn one and it was soooo tiny!

How much are they as I didn't even look at the price?

x


----------



## thelilbump

they're a little less than mios i think. Think the trial pack is like £9.99.


----------



## lauriech

That's cheap...off for a little nosey now! :thumbup:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm glad people think the Smart Nappies are good cos I bought two of the starter packs in small before I started buying pretty nappies. A pack of 4 outers and 8 pads for inside is normally £39.99 but I got them when they were reduced to £29.99. I think they'll be the ones I'll teach OH how to use and I'll use the pretty nappies cos I've bought lots of different kinds and I think he'll just get confused if I try explaining all of them!


----------



## dippy dee

i paid 9.99 for a trial one that had a outer, a washable booster an disposable booster and 5 liners, i washed it half a dozen times and put it out to dry and was shocked when it was dry less than an hour after. x


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> I had a look at those when I was in Mothercare the other day - pulled out a newborn one and it was soooo tiny!
> 
> How much are they as I didn't even look at the price?
> 
> x

Harley is in a large but a medium would of fitted him lovely x


----------



## lauriech

Yeah there's no chance of me fitting Deri in anything small now...he's a big baby!

x


----------



## thelilbump

I need a wetbag :dohh: can anyone recommend one pleaseeee?


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> I need a wetbag :dohh: can anyone recommend one pleaseeee?

i was just gonna ask the exact same thing!!!! been lookin at them !!!.......does anyone have any experience???? also whats the best kinda reusable wipes?? i'm using muslins and cotton wool atm with a home made solution!! i have asked this before but cant find the thread i asked on.....thanks in advance girlies

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...I need a wetbag too and not sure what to buy!

I was also wondering whether you girls still use wipes or not? 

Any tips much appreciated from me too!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

i use both branded wipes and home made. I just got some wipes with a trial pack i ordered, they're called junior joy i think. They're alright but kinda thin can't see them lasting a long time tbh.


----------



## amelia222

I made my own wipes by getting a cheap bath towel and cutting it into squares then sewing the edges so they won't fray. It made about 30 wipes and they work just as well as any you can buy.


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Oooo...I need a wetbag too and not sure what to buy!
> 
> I was also wondering whether you girls still use wipes or not?
> 
> Any tips much appreciated from me too!!!!!! :thumbup:

i 'm just usin muslins / cotton wool at the mo but i'm gonna get some reusable wipes i also make my own wipe solution - 

table spoon olive oil
few drops tea tree oil / lavender oil or both
table spoon baby wash
around 400 ml water

can also use cooled chamomile tea if they have sore botty!!

i put mine in a sports bottle and just squirt it on the muslin before i wipe her butt!

hope this helps hun...you can get soapy things to dissolve in water but i nevr tried it !!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I use facecloths and fleece wipes that I made myself but cutting some fleece from a fabric shop into squares.

The ittis do soften up with a few washes!

My order hasnt arrived. Hopefully it will come on monday or tuesday. I just ordered the purple tie dye blueberry from ebay! naughty


----------



## lauriech

Oh fab - thank you Sara! Think I might use muslins for the moment as I have tons!!! I don't know why I didn't think to do that!!!! :dohh:

Any you could recommend buying girls?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

These ones are quite expensive and I obviously haven't tried them yet, but I love these - https://www.babykind.co.uk/wipes.htm#stinki. They come with a waterproof bag too, it's quite big. I also bought two sets of the value wipes further up the same page.


----------



## lauriech

Thanks Rachel, Sam and Amelia!

Think I may try making some and buying some to try...and HAVE to sort a wetbag...and a bin :dohh: Any bins you could recommend while we're on recommendations!!! :thumbup:

Gotta just say, I'm soooo impressed with the Itti's :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Im waiting on my order of baby wipes from the USA.:thumbup:

They are 8x8 with a choice of fabrics, ive gone for flannel/velour in LOADS of cool & funky prints!:happydance: 30 of!

wanna see pic?? hang on i'll get you one.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

https://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b284/katedanzer/Cloth%20diapers/IMG_8098.jpg


ohh Laurie, you should see her fabric choices!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauriech

Don't start Mrs.....you get me in trouble with OH remember!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush:

I can't lie to him like you girls do...I'm a rubbish at telling fibs...he knows how much I've spent on nappies already and isn't impressed :dohh:

...............oh go on....post a link.........:haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Is that why you dont talk to me on msn no more....:cry:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

https://www.diaperswappers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=656999


----------



## lauriech

You banana - I'm always free on MSN! :hugs:

How do you find such things on the net????

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I have good contacts:thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

:rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Look at these Blueberry Minky Wetbags girls :D I gotta have one!

https://www.babykind.co.uk/nappyessentials.htm#bbminky

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love the minki wetbags!

I got my nappy pail and a mesh bag from the nappy lady.

Im stalking the postman again this morning!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I also got some wipes from the nappy lady £1.37 for 6 but they are a bit rough. Im going to make my own out of some fleece if I can find some today.


----------



## mommyof3co

Jacqui....are those your actual ones you ordered? I have that monkey one :)


----------



## lauriech

Sam - what do you think to your bin/mesh bag? I'm trying to find one atm.

Do you have a wetbag?

*Edit - I just ordered that bin, mesh bag and a wet bag as I needed one desperately!*


----------



## xxxjacxxx

mo3, not all of them...some of the designs I have yes:thumbup:

cant wait! I am so excited about my new wipes:happydance:

Laurie...I have the cow print blueberry wet bag, its gorgeous:cloud9:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I was using a bag that came with my changing bag as an out and about wet bag. Its meant for putting dirty clothes in I think. Well.... it melted into a ball! :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no - have you sorted a 'proper' wetbag yet? 

Jacqui - I want one of the blueberry wet bags but I've just ordered a plain white one as I was ordering a bin and mesh bag so thought might as well while I was there! Think I'm going to order a blueberry one too!

An Itti has just leaked on Deri :cry: I was so chuffed with them yesterday :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

guess who's had a visit from the bum fluff fairy !!! :dust::happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh no laurie..how long did he have it on??? 

think i'm gonna go for a blueberry wet bag too....cant decide between the cow print and the spotty one....??? 


sara

xxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

WAHMies also makes good wet bags. I have one of theirs for the diaper bag and then one of the pail liners for the dirty diaper bin. They have held up really well over time. If I were to order another wetbag right now I would get from lesliesboutique.com they have some really cute patterns


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> guess who's had a visit from the bum fluff fairy !!! :dust::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> oh no laurie..how long did he have it on???
> 
> think i'm gonna go for a blueberry wet bag too....cant decide between the cow print and the spotty one....???
> 
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

Yay! Did you get your Itti? 

I think he'd had it on about 1 1/2 hours so I wasn't best pleased!!!!! :cry: Deri's wearing a Blueberry atm and had it on 2 hours and I think it's starting to leak in the same place...maybe I'm not putting them on tight enough round the legs? :shrug: Idiot!!! :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

oooh those blueberry wetbags look so cute!!

I think those are the wipes i got from nappy lady aswell, junior joy or something they're called. I've just used them to see how i got on but thinkin about ditching them for better ones. 

Oh no Laurie, was it just a wet leak or dirty bum? Our BG leaked when we were out the other day for the first time was less than impressed but i think my daughter had weed enough to fill the Thames river that day :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

Fortunately when Deri's nappies have leaked, it's only been wet nappies! :thumbup:

I think because the nappies that have leaked have all been new ones only washed once or twice that they need their absorbancy building up...that's what I'm hoping anyway :blush:

Think I'll get a blueberry wet bag too but for the moment I've just ordered a white one, just so I have one!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant stalk the postman today :cry:


----------



## sparkswillfly

https://www.planetfleece.co.uk/

Im buying some fleece from here to make some wipes! Fantastic prints!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I did try with fleece but I dont like the fabric as a wipe.

Didnt work too well, unless you make the wipe quite thick??

Ive gone for flannel and velour double sided:thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

omg we had an explosion!!!! we are at my nanas and only brought my smart nappy as i had most of my pockets in the wash n i've really gone off my babmoozles so i changed her when we got here n had 2 spare insetrs to go in as i wasnt expecting any poo...well :dohh: daisy had the bigges runniest poo in the world!!!:rofl: so she's spent the past few hours nappyless as i had to wash it !! lol that will teach me to tempt fate !!lol 

its sods law i usually bring loads with me to be on the safe side!!! :grr:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ooh and i'm in need of itti advice....do you all put both the snap ins on when you use yours?? just i tried that and it didnt really fit too well looked like it might want to leak so i only used the thinner shaped one as i knew she was only gonna be in it an hour or so last night......????

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

I use both as she wees a lot and one wouldnt really hold up.


----------



## lauriech

I use both too as Deri is a heavy wetter - the smaller insert would never hold up!

Typical when you think 'oh I'll just pop out with a muslin or something...' you always regret not taking everything!!!! Nightmare :dohh:

x


----------



## thelilbump

i use both inserts for itti bittis too. Used it for the first time properly today and am quite happy, no leaks and snug fit thinkin i'll be buyin a few more :happydance:


:dohh: oh no mega explosions r not good!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Now jacqui has got me buying baby legs


----------



## amelia222

I ordered my babylegs from here https://clothdiaperclearance.com/catalog.php?category=464 they are about half price. Not sure if you would save much with shipping to UK though.


----------



## thelilbump

:hissy: our bumgenius has leaked twice in a row now and i have no idea why :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> :hissy: our bumgenius has leaked twice in a row now and i have no idea why :cry:

nightmare!! is it not ready to move up a row of poppers?? 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i did think that she might of been ready to move up to the last set of poppers as they sometimes pop when i do the nappy up but it's really saggy on full extension. Maybe she's just at that awkward between stage :shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

knock knock :blush: can i join you ladies??


----------



## thelilbump

we'll think about it :smug: :laugh2:

C'mon in :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

he he! thanks sweetie :D


----------



## thelilbump

So how many nap's has miss maddilynne got now? R u a convert? :laugh2:


----------



## princess_bump

she has two as of this morning! and i'm waiting on a third, and then i'm going to order some more :yipee: i love them! am hoping to get around 10 and do at least half and half :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

teehee! you'll be hiding the credit card soon lol


----------



## princess_bump

i think james has already wanted to run and hide when he heard of my new addiction :rofl: especially when i started :wohoo: at the blueberry going round in the washing machine on its own on sunday :blush:

i'm just waiting on my second one to dry now :yipee: i do love them sooo much! i've gotta get a pail and i'm hoping my itti bitti will arrive tomorrow - that way i can choose if i prefer blueberry's or itti bitti's to order more! 

i feel bad though that i can't do it 24/7 - do you think its ok just to build up to it honey? and also - do you just put the inserts that the blueberrys and itti bitti's come with???


----------



## thelilbump

I don't do it 24/7 either. She has disposable at night and days out, plus when i go back to work she'll be in them aswell. Been thinking about trying a bumgenius at night but just recently they've been leaking so i'm going to wait and see. We just built up and it works fine for us. I think if you're doing it for a money aspect (i.e to save some) you do need to have a certain amount of commitment to make it worth while.

I haven't got a blueberry....yet :wink:...so can't say but yea with the itti bitti's i just use the 2 snap ins that come with it.


----------



## princess_bump

thank you so much honey! it's soooooooooo good to hear what others do :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

My Itti's were dispatched yesterday so am hoping to receive them tomorrow (fingers crossed!)!

Also still waiting on my Nappy Bin etc...hopefully I'll get it all soon but I'm at my mums atm so having them delivered here....I'm not using cloth while I'm here as I didn't have the heart to ask my mum to wash poopy nappies every night in her washing machine :blush: even though mine is practically brand new!!! 

I hate using Pampers now...so can't wait to get home and put cloth on Deri's bum again! 

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Im STILL waiting for my black blueberry and Itti. FFS! BEEN TWO WEEKS!

She did a big poo in her nightime bum genius tonight so I had to put a blueberry on her. I put the newborn BG insert in it. Im sure it will be fine.

I did it part time for about a month until I built up my stash. I still dont have enough really. I have to wash them too often.


----------



## thelilbump

princess_bump said:


> thank you so much honey! it's soooooooooo good to hear what others do :D xxx

no probs hun! It's best way to get hints and tips from others. Not sure i would have fathomed nappies as quickly as i did without the help of the lovely bnb girlies.


Ohh Sparks, haven't you heard anything from them yet? I hope you get them soon! I would complain you might get a free nappy :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

i would definately complain two weeks is way too long to be waiting!! hope you get a free nappy !!

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tiff

I can't do mine 24/7 either unfortunately. She's such a heavy wetter at night that we're using all the boosters for the daytime diapers in the nighttime ones.

So until I can find some good over-night diapers, disposables it is. :(

Can anyone recommend some overnight cloth diapers to me?


----------



## amelia222

I usually use bum genius or happy heinys overnight with the regular and newborn insert in. You can always get extra inserts if you need too. I've tried a fitted with a hemp doubler at night and that works well too.

Does anyone else's LO wet less at night than in the day? Alice can have a diaper dripping wet in just over an hour during the day but it's not nearly as wet in the morning after she's slept 10 hours. It's like she doesn't pee in her sleep???


----------



## princess_bump

amelia - i find maddi is the opposite - she's so wet in the morning, but it's probably because she sleeps so long at night - 12-14 hours.

it's excellent reading what others do :thumbup: thanks guys :)

my itti bitti and another blueberry arrived yesterday :wohoo: and maddi's first nappy of the day is a blueberry :D :yipee: sam - def complain! thats really bad your waiting for so long!
lauriech - i no what you mean about putting them in disposables - we're out today - so maddi will be in huggies - but i get excited about getting her back in her cloth :D i'm a total convert :blush:


----------



## mommyof3co

For overnights BG pockets double stuffed worked great for us. Hayden nursed on and off all night until 15mo and those still held up with him. After he started sleeping through I could really use almost anything though...one size FB cause the insert is bigger, the medium fb cause those are too big on him lol, even prefolds folded right work


----------



## lauriech

Enjoying all the tips here girls! Can't wait to move over 'full time'!

Sam - I can't believe you still haven't received your order from Nappy Paradise...have you had any contact with them as last time I went on their site I couldn't find a telephone number to contact them? :shrug:

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I contacted them and they said that one of the nappies were on preorder. Should have told me that when I ordered. It wasnt very clear. Also they could have sent the other one. 

I just got an email to say its been dispatched so fingers crossed I will get it tomorrow


----------



## lauriech

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you hun.

I really hope my Itti's turn up today!

x


----------



## thelilbump

fingers crossd your nappies turn up sparks and laurie :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Yay - my Itti's turned up! I can't wash them to put them on Deri though as I'm staying at my parents this week and don't want to take the p**s!

Although I'm itching to use them! :dohh:

x


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: glad they turned up laurie.

DD christened her new itti today :dohh: thought the nappy held quite well though :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

daisy christened her itti too :grr: had no leaks but i'm still not too sure on the fit... we have a little gap around her lil leggies - i'm a little paranoid on leaks !!!!! has anyone got any tips with small ittis?


----------



## lauriech

Deri hasn't christened an Itti yet but am dreading it as they're so slim fitting round the bum iykwim but he's at the bottom end of his weight range so they're a little 'loose' and keep thinking if he poops it'll all come out the side :dohh:


----------



## amelia222

Ok so this has nothing to do with cloth bums but I know many of you are online shopping addicts like me and I just had to show this site I found.....between this and cloth diapers I am going to be bankrupt but Alice will look so cute! :dohh:

https://www.punkbabyclothes.net/index.html


----------



## mommyof3co

amelia222 said:


> Ok so this has nothing to do with cloth bums but I know many of you are online shopping addicts like me and I just had to show this site I found.....between this and cloth diapers I am going to be bankrupt but Alice will look so cute! :dohh:
> 
> https://www.punkbabyclothes.net/index.html


Some very cute stuff!!!! If you ask Casen what he will be when he grows up it's a rockstar lol...which is crazy because he is my most shy one, but he is soooo into music. We did a bday party for both him and Landon and it was a big rockstar theme. They would both love some of these


----------



## princess_bump

laurie - i'm not surprised your itching to use them - thats how i am! he he!

:wohoo: so pleased they turned up sparks :yipee: 

glad the itti's held up well sara and thelilbump - maddi's held up well yesterday too :D


----------



## thelilbump

I love our itti bitti, i'm patiently waiting for it to dry again :blush:, i'm gonna have to buy some more inserts It's just soo cute!


----------



## princess_bump

i tried our new itti bitti yesterday - loved it :thumbup: so this morning i order one of the limited edition spots ones :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

which one pb? we got pretty in pink :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh which did you get ????
we've got the strawberry fields one !! :thumbup:gonna order the pink one too tho 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Meadow wore a couple of disposables yesterday because I forgot to turn the washing machine on before I went to bed.

They stink! They smell of badly of wee wee its gross. OH pulled a funny face and said why does she stink of wee :D So now he sees another benefit of cloth.

You can smell the mess inside at all. I have to constantly check if shes done a poo because you cant smell it. If she did a poo in a disposable you would smell it a mile off.


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> Meadow wore a couple of disposables yesterday because I forgot to turn the washing machine on before I went to bed.
> 
> They stink! They smell of badly of wee wee its gross. OH pulled a funny face and said why does she stink of wee :D So now he sees another benefit of cloth.
> 
> You can smell the mess inside at all. I have to constantly check if shes done a poo because you cant smell it. If she did a poo in a disposable you would smell it a mile off.

i totally agree daisy is still wearin sposies on a night to use them up and they stink!!!!!!!!! do you not think they smell all chemically too?????

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i agree with the smell thing. i don't generally smell her wee tbh but poop stinks in a disposable, in the cloth nappies, especially her BG i have to check to see if shes done mama a present :laugh2:


----------



## sparkswillfly

saraendepity said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> Meadow wore a couple of disposables yesterday because I forgot to turn the washing machine on before I went to bed.
> 
> They stink! They smell of badly of wee wee its gross. OH pulled a funny face and said why does she stink of wee :D So now he sees another benefit of cloth.
> 
> You can smell the mess inside at all. I have to constantly check if shes done a poo because you cant smell it. If she did a poo in a disposable you would smell it a mile off.
> 
> i totally agree daisy is still wearin sposies on a night to use them up and they stink!!!!!!!!! do you not think they smell all chemically too?????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

yeah and feel horrible too


----------



## sparkswillfly

My purple blueberry just arrived! OH MY GOD! It amazing! Its the best one Ive got so far.

Im in love. :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> My purple blueberry just arrived! OH MY GOD! It amazing! Its the best one Ive got so far.
> 
> Im in love. :cloud9:

we neeeed pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I need to wash first :cry: Ill wash straight away so I can take pics this evening


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo:


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...can't wait to see piccies of Meadow in her purple BB fluff!!! :thumbup:

I think disposables stink of chemicals and feel horrible too...I'm having to use them this week and HATE it! Roll on the weekend so I can get home!

On another note, I was window nappy shopping online last night and I quite fancy just buying some white nappies....I think they look so lovely for babies. Don't get me wrong, I LOVE all the colours and patterns :D but sometimes I think pure white is just so lovely on babies...am I the only one??? :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Awwwww i want a purple one too!! Cant wait to see the pic.


----------



## mommyof3co

I agree about sposies!!! Hayden went from 4mo-20/21mo with out wearing a single one, only cloth, but then he had this horrid rash that just wouldn't go away so we tried sposies, see if it would be able to dry ou tmore you know? Well it went away but OMG they smelled awful!!!! I didn't remember that from before lol. You could smell the pee so strongly..it's yuck. He is now wearing sposies still some, I can't wait til winter (if he doesn't potty train before then) buy some more cute fleece outfits and we will go back to cloth full time again


----------



## Tiff

Can't wait for the picture! :happydance:

Yeah, I find that the disposables smell really chemically as well. I hate having to use them. :( 

I find I can't smell her poops in cloth either. :shrug: When it's a disposable, I know right away. With her BG's, like Sam, I have to check to see. :rofl:


----------



## amelia222

I can't smell Alice's poops, but I can hear when she does one! I only used 'sposies for 10 days or so until her cord fell off but I hated how they felt and smelled. 

Can't wait to see pics of Meadow in her purple BB. That's the one I want to get!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I have white BGs that I use at bedtime Laurie.


----------



## princess_bump

i ordered pretty in pink lilbump :D i really like the blue one too! think that might be my next purchase, along with another blueberry ;)

i love the white nappies too, think they look utterly adorable! and very cosy :D i so wish i had used cloth since birth with maddi, i makes me all excited thinking about using cloth with no 2 :yipee:
i have to see - def can't smell the poo as much :) im really feel like i'm getting going with cloth, where as before i started i was so nervous i wouldn't be able to do it and was so confused, i love it :wohoo: (and i'm stupidly proud of myself :dohh:)
can't wait to see meadow in her new blueberry :yipee:


----------



## princess_bump

oh and should say - excited as my baby legs arrived today :wohoo: we trying them on tomorrow :wohoo:


----------



## thelilbump

U were lucky to find the pretty in pink PB, i was looking for ages to find it in a large, or maybe i was just looking in the wrong place lol.


I told a lie before with the whole wee is disposables thing, it does stink you were right, I just thought it was her wee in general tbh but after her wearing dispoasbles today i realised it was the nappy :dohh: sorreeee :blush: lol!


----------



## dizzyspells

Finnlay was in disposables for a few days as he only had his BGs that fit,Sold my Ittis and BBs as they were just not fitting him anymore!!I hate them,and they do really stink got my new Ittis through so just have enough at the mo to do during the day but until my other bits of fluff arrive am still using them at night!!Think you notice the smell more when you have actually used cloth as never noticed that much before I started!xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I love white too Laurie, but just for bed...theyre not 'showwy offy' enough for daytime wear :rofl: Not terry things though, no!

Ive fished Leos 
green BG out after seeing layla in hers:cloud9:

Im going to george tomorrow to buy Leo some coordinating t-shirts :rofl:


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant wait to put Meadow in her purple blueberry tomorrow! :happydance:

what are we going to do in the winter and we have to cover them up?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I dunno........Im gonna keep the heating on and .im not going out! :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

sparkswillfly said:


> I cant wait to put Meadow in her purple blueberry tomorrow! :happydance:
> 
> what are we going to do in the winter and we have to cover them up?

Babylegs!


----------



## princess_bump

yep baby legs in winter :D i can't wait for maddi to wear a little skirt, baby legs, jumper and cloth :cloud9:

lilbump - i no, it took a few google searches to find the pretty in pink in large, i was very lucky i think :D xx


----------



## thelilbump

i am gonna have to have a proper look at babylegs later when LO's napping!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Can I join the club please!!!

I have made the decision that cloth is the way forward for us! We have been using the tots bots bamboozles we were given (but had to use some disposables inbetween because of their loooong drying time) and I got a trial pack of the bambino mio and mothercares smart system to try (still in the wash) to see if i like them. 

I think the bamboozles will become our night time nappies.

I had the bum genius ones recommended by someone because of the drying time (most important because we dont have a tumble drier, and we have a shared garden so I have to sit with them if i dry outside) but I haven't worked out the cheapest place to get one to try.

I also ordered a few of those coolababy ones to try (at £5.50 you can't really say no!)

Looking forward to showing you some fuffy bum pics of Olivia when I get the camera sorted! xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

i would defo recommend the smart nappy if drying is a problem !! cant wait to see some pics hun !! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls, although im not in the parenting club section yet i have been carefully reading this whole thread!!! Nice pics btw ;)

been doing some research and have decided to start stacking up on cloth nappies.. probably AIO's with snap in.. still not sure if it is gonna be swaddlebees, itti bitti's or bum genious.. may even try some NZ made ones that i can get online..

i do want to have a good stash once bubs is here but im just getting so confused of what to buy the most off hahaa

Anyhow, just wanted to stay lurking for a while until i can show off myself ;)


----------



## xxxjacxxx

welcome Lunaty:flower:

Feel free to post hun, you can get aquainted with us cloth bum nutters :rofl: :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

oww yes i gathered that from the previous 50 pages of posts ;)

thanks though!

hey i could really use an opinion on these:
https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear...-nappies/Fitted-nappies/auction-236103635.htm

I know no one would have tried them out but it seems like a good deal unless im overseeing some things.. :) thought id get a second op here..

they have them in smaller quantities though so i could try one or two i guess, it's just more economical to buy the bulk haha


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi Lunaty!!

Welcome to the Fluff House!!!:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hi babyshambelle and lunaty


----------



## Tiff

:hi: new peeps!

Can I just say that I LOVE my new sig that Mel made for me?? :happydance: :wohoo:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

WOOHOOOO so cute, I got one too!:happydance:


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww fab Fluffy Bum sigs Tyff and Jaqui!!x


----------



## princess_bump

hi babyshambelle and lunaty :hi: i'm a newly addicted bum fluff mum :lol: 

loving your sig's ladies :D beautiful :D xx


----------



## thelilbump

love the siggys!


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> oww yes i gathered that from the previous 50 pages of posts ;)
> 
> thanks though!
> 
> hey i could really use an opinion on these:
> https://www.trademe.co.nz/Baby-gear...-nappies/Fitted-nappies/auction-236103635.htm
> 
> I know no one would have tried them out but it seems like a good deal unless im overseeing some things.. :) thought id get a second op here..
> 
> they have them in smaller quantities though so i could try one or two i guess, it's just more economical to buy the bulk haha

they look very much like the naughtbaby ones bein sold on ebay at the mo to me?

edited; have had a v quick look at the naughtybaby ones and i think they're different. Hers the link though so you can look properly https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3x-Naughty-B...s_LE?hash=item2302795084&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## amelia222

Hi Lunaty and babyshambelle :hi:


----------



## princess_bump

just had to tell you all - i used my first cloth whilst out today :thumbup: when we went swimming :D it was so easy :D


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> just had to tell you all - i used my first cloth whilst out today :thumbup: when we went swimming :D it was so easy :D

:dance::thumbup::happydance::wohoo:


----------



## Tiff

So I am the proud new owner of 4 Fuzzi Bunz diapers!!!! :wohoo:

I got the purple, blue and red with daisies and a periwinkle colour. They are in the wash at the moment but I will post some pictures of her in them soon! I also got some Babylegs, one set pink and white stripes, the other red and white stripes.

:wohoo: So happy!


----------



## Plumfairy

Oooh Tyff.. Let me know how you get on with the Fuzzi Bunz.. I almost bought some but was put off as someone had said they weren't all that! I loove the green daisies print. Think its so cute! I love your sig too, its gorgeous.. I might have to ask for one :D xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

If my black blueberry and Itti doesnt turn up tomorrow I might cry. Nearly 3 weeks I have been hounding the postman


----------



## xxxjacxxx

3 weeks fook huin, where they coming from the outer hebredes? :rofl:

Im hoping my ittis are coming tomorrow or Im gonna have to wait till mon:dohh:

wont be happy!


----------



## Sherileigh

We use AMP Diapers...so far so good. I only have 2 diapers....quite a few liners. Just trying out then will buy more this week! So proud that I'm actually doing it!


----------



## amelia222

I've seen those on a few sites and hadn't heard anything about them. Are they any good?


----------



## mrscookie

Yo I'm a member! I havent been in here before.
We only use bum genius, 5 pink, 5 white and 5 yellow :D

Oh and I also have a flashing bum sig too lol, if anyone wants one, pm me with a pic of your baby!

:D


----------



## sparkswillfly

:wave: Hi Mel

My nappies still didnt arrive today so hopefully monday! 

Baby legs came tho, love them!


----------



## louise1302

no nappies today for me either sam :( i got my babylegs though they look so cool

how do i get a fluffy bum blinkie?


----------



## princess_bump

hey mel :wave: loving your sig's ladies :D xx


----------



## snettyb

Got a quick Q ladies! Are the reusable nappies tumble dryer friendly? I've been considering these nappies for a while and now i have another baby on the way i'm really up for spending the money to set up a nappy collection. Thanx in advance xx


----------



## amelia222

Yep, I put my firreds and insert in the dryer and hang dry the covers and the outers of the pockets so the velcro lasts better, but they can go in too.


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> they look very much like the naughtbaby ones bein sold on ebay at the mo to me?
> 
> edited; have had a v quick look at the naughtybaby ones and i think they're different. Hers the link though so you can look properly https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/3x-Naughty-B...s_LE?hash=item2302795084&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Hmm yes they do actually... i may refrain myself from those, they do not have the click in system the itti bitti's have... :) however, the itti bitti ones go by size and those dont.. thats my main concern..

How long does the small size last you all?! If i have to by 20 pair of every size, money saving may not be that much anymore.. mind you i could always use them on a second child but that will be a while yet hahaha


----------



## lauriech

Hello Girls :wave:

Haven't been on as much lately as I was away at my parents last week....but am trying to catch up now!

Sam my nappy bin didn't arrive last week but I got an email yesterday to say it was ready to be shipped (maybe it wasn't in stock) so hopefully get in by Tuesday? 

I am so happy to have Deri back in cloth again after having to use pampers last week....how's everyone getting on with their latest nappies?

I remember reading Jacqui highly recommended the Bum Genius AIO Organic's - has anyone else tried them as I quite like the look of them and I am getting on better with Poppers too (which the BG Organic have :D).

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Welcome back Laurie! Hope you survived the week...! :D x x x


----------



## lauriech

Thank you hun! Yes just about survived but had a 6 1/2 drive back yesterday...I wasn't amused!!!!!! :nope:

Am happy I'm back now :D xxx


----------



## princess_bump

so good to have you back Laurie :yipee: we're getting on great with our's - we are just using itti bitti's and blueberrys and i love them :yipee: and maddi seems really happy in them too :D i'm now going to try with them out and about :yipee: i really want to build up so i'm using them in the day and just huggies at night, but atm i'm really happy to be doing half and half in the day :D i never thought i'd get that far!


----------



## lauriech

Sounds like you're doing great hun and Maddi looks soooo cute in her nappies! :D

I have BB's and Itti's too but also have a Bum Genius and a Bambinex teddy AIO too. I think my fav's are the Itti's because they're a lot cheaper than BB's but I love the BB's too. Also the inserts for the Itti's take ages to dry :dohh: Oh the choices we have!!!!!!!!!! :blush:

I was up in your neck of the woods last week - damn M25 yesterday was a total nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## princess_bump

lauriech said:


> Sounds like you're doing great hun and Maddi looks soooo cute in her nappies! :D
> 
> I have BB's and Itti's too but also have a Bum Genius and a Bambinex teddy AIO too. I think my fav's are the Itti's because they're a lot cheaper than BB's but I love the BB's too. Also the inserts for the Itti's take ages to dry :dohh: Oh the choices we have!!!!!!!!!! :blush:
> 
> I was up in your neck of the woods last week - damn M25 yesterday was a total nightmare!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

i no the bloody m25 is an absolute pain in ass! we don't use it too often - we generally use the a12 - but its a bloody pain :hugs:

yep i feel exactly the same about bb's vs itti's - itti's are gorgeous and cheaper, but take ages too dry - as i wash at night and hang out to dry ready for morning, sometimes i have to pop in the tumble drier :dohh: but i too love em! am def going to look at trying another brand now, been looking at BG :) and i'm off too google Bambinex teddy AIO now too :blush:


----------



## lauriech

The A12 was fine - no problems at all but I basically have to use the M25 to get back. I so wished I owned a sat nav yesterday so I couldn've been directed off another way as I sat on the M25 in traffic for two hours :growlmad:

I like the softness of the Bambinex teddies but they quite high rise and fairly bulky but they look so cute for babies being white :D I think you just have to try them and see how you get on.

I'm starting to prefer nappies with poppers for some reason. The hook & loop/velcro types I'm not as keen on...feel a bit harsh :shrug:

x


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty - Thats the only thing with sized nappies, they're a fraction cheaper but then you need to buy new ones for each size. I discovered this with my first nappies - the mio prefolds. So although BG etc are a bit dearer long term the cost may work out a tad cheaper. My only concern with the BG in particular using from birth to potty would be the smell. After some use (3/4 months) my BG's, when they're dirty, but before they go in the wash they have a nasty whiff. I don't just mean like normal dirty nappy smell either. I'm not sure how they would last birth to potty.

PB - Glad the outing went well! 

Sparks - sorry your nappies still haven't turned up :hugs:

Laurie -welcome back!

Melbo - :wave: Love the graphics you've been making!

Jacqui - you decided what napy Leo's gonna wear wednesday yet :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Thanks hun! :D

I have a Brand New Itti Bitti for sale and a New but washed once Blueberry (never worn) in the Cloth Bum Sale Section if anyone's interested?

x


----------



## Tiff

lauriech said:


> Thanks hun! :D
> 
> I have a Brand New Itti Bitti for sale and a *New but washed once Blueberry (never worn*) in the Cloth Bum Sale Section if anyone's interested?
> 
> x


Me me me!!!! :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Sorry hun - I should've said I only want to post to the UK as International postage is mega expensive (unless you want to pay the postage?) :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

I would've, but it is okay. :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

would it be uber confusin if tyff bought the nappy off you, you send it to me and i'll sweet swap with tyff in September and include the nappy in the package? Only problem i can see is that i wouldn't be able to send the pacakge airsure as thats very expensive so we'd have to take our chances through customs but i promise to post it! If thats too difficult though it doesn't matter just trying to help!


----------



## lauriech

It's entirely up to you and Tyff (I have no idea what the postage cost is? :shrug:)....

Let me know! :D

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

thelilbump said:


> Jacqui - you decided what napy Leo's gonna wear wednesday yet :rofl:

Oh god, dont get me started!!!!! Prolly his bright yellow itti, black tshirt and blackskull baby legs.............see, mega organised is me :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Ooooo...what's happening Wednesday??? (sorry to be nosey!) :D

x


----------



## Tiff

thelilbump said:


> would it be uber confusin if tyff bought the nappy off you, you send it to me and i'll sweet swap with tyff in September and include the nappy in the package? Only problem i can see is that i wouldn't be able to send the pacakge airsure as thats very expensive so we'd have to take our chances through customs but i promise to post it! If thats too difficult though it doesn't matter just trying to help!


Awww, thanks sweetie!!!! :hugs: 

It's okay, I don't want to be too confusing! For the price it would cost to ship I could buy one brand new here. :thumbup: But I really appreciate you offering!

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Aww am glad you said that now as I've decided to keep them. I had a think and realised I need to build my stash, not reduce it so bought some matching baby legs and a boyish t-shirt in matching colours so I'm happy now! :D

So what's going on Wednesday then???? :shrug:

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Chester meet at fun for all hun x


----------



## lauriech

Oh I thought there might be a BnB meet going on! :D Wish I could come but it's too far from me :dohh:

Deri christened an Itti and his BG today....and his poops were rather runny so seemed to soak in :sick: I spent ages trying to clean the poop off with the shower!!!!

x


----------



## princess_bump

lauriech said:


> Oh I thought there might be a BnB meet going on! :D Wish I could come but it's too far from me :dohh:
> 
> *Deri christened an Itti and his BG today....and his poops were rather runny so seemed to soak in  I spent ages trying to clean the poop off with the shower!!!!*
> 
> x

always fun when they do this!


----------



## Plumfairy

Have you tried liners hun? Im just using them when we're due a poo... I find them fine, and it makes the job alot easier...! Although sometimes we forget and end up scraping it off :sick: !!!xxx


----------



## princess_bump

i haven't tried liners yet hon, i'm off to get some tomorrow though, so will def let you no how we get on :)


----------



## Plumfairy

The first one I used I put in wrong and it scrunched up.. Poor Layla! :dohh: Bad mummy!! The ones I have are a bit big so I just cut them to size! :D xxx


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> The first one I used I put in wrong and it scrunched up.. Poor Layla! :dohh: Bad mummy!! The ones I have are a bit big so I just cut them to size! :D xxx

i will def remember that honey :D i had that problem the first time i used an itti :blush: i didn't put the insert in correctly and it bunched up :blush:


----------



## lauriech

I haven't bought any liners as yet as Deri usually always poops first thing in the morning and that's it so he'd done his usual morning poop today and he poo'd twice this afternoon as well! :dohh: so it was just one of those things!!!

Are you two using re-usable wipes as well? I haven't tried them yet x


----------



## princess_bump

nope i've been sticking with my pampers wipes honey, def going to try them for baby no 2 though :)


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> I haven't bought any liners as yet as Deri usually always poops first thing in the morning and that's it so he'd done his usual morning poop today and he poo'd twice this afternoon as well! :dohh: so it was just one of those things!!!
> 
> *Are you two using re-usable wipes as well? I haven't tried them yet *x

No way Jose!!! Too much faffing around for me I think. I'd never leave the house!! :wacko: :rofl: x


----------



## lauriech

I was wondering whether it was worth it because if you think about it, you just stick them in with the dirty nappies and wash them all together so it could work out worthwhile??? :shrug:

I don't know, I haven't tried them so.......

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Yeh that side of it would be fine, but Im just not sure. Maybe for round the house but definatly not one for out and about! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I use them! I chuck them in with either my washing or my nappies, take them out wet and stick them back in their box with the solution...good to go!

Also, these only get washed every 2/3 days not everyday like my nappies.

Im using cheeky wipes atm but have an order of 30 double sided flannel/velour ones with various prints/characters on their way from the USA:thumbup:

cANT WAIT!


----------



## Lunaty

hmm yes, in that case if you have to buy new BG's every 4/5 months youd be out more expensive then having the sizing factor with the itti's hahaha

As for wipes, i am thinking of using cloth ones too.. and the disposable ones when out..
i guess if you have smelly washing lying around you may aswell make it worth while :rofl:

So what was the deal do you girls have any solutions in the buckets you put the dirty diapers in or just a cloth with some smell repellent?


----------



## lauriech

xxxjacquixxx said:


> I use them! *I chuck them in with either my washing or my nappies, take them out wet and stick them back in their box with the solution*...good to go!
> 
> Also, these only get washed every 2/3 days not everyday like my nappies.
> 
> Im using cheeky wipes atm but have an order of 30 double sided flannel/velour ones with various prints/characters on their way from the USA:thumbup:
> 
> cANT WAIT!

I'm a bit confused (doesn't take much :blush:)...what do you mean take them out wet and stick them back in the box with solution???? Surely once they're dirty you put them in the wash??? I'm lost :dohh:

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Think she means wet out the machine... and then back in the box ready to use again??!! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> I use them! *I chuck them in with either my washing or my nappies, take them out wet and stick them back in their box with the solution*...good to go!
> 
> Also, these only get washed every 2/3 days not everyday like my nappies.
> 
> Im using cheeky wipes atm but have an order of 30 double sided flannel/velour ones with various prints/characters on their way from the USA:thumbup:
> 
> cANT WAIT!
> 
> I'm a bit confused (doesn't take much :blush:)...what do you mean take them out wet and stick them back in the box with solution???? Surely once they're dirty you put them in the wash??? I'm lost :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...


I think she means wet from the solution. You can also take spray bottle out with you to moisten the wipes up.

Homemade wipes are sooooo easy! You just make up a solution which takes no longer than 5 minutes, just water (some peeps use water with baby wash some use chamomile tea), olive oil and an essential oil such as lavender/ tea tree. Soak the wipes, ring them out a bit so they're not dripping and away you go. Then you just throw them in the wash with your dirty nappies.


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> So what was the deal do you girls have any solutions in the buckets you put the dirty diapers in or just a cloth with some smell repellent?

I just put my dirty nappies in the bucket and put a muslin over the top of the pile of washing but underneath the lid. The muslin is just dipped in the solution i use for the baby wipes as i use lavender oil.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

thelilbump said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> I use them! *I chuck them in with either my washing or my nappies, take them out wet and stick them back in their box with the solution*...good to go!
> 
> Also, these only get washed every 2/3 days not everyday like my nappies.
> 
> Im using cheeky wipes atm but have an order of 30 double sided flannel/velour ones with various prints/characters on their way from the USA:thumbup:
> 
> cANT WAIT!
> 
> I'm a bit confused (doesn't take much :blush:)...what do you mean take them out wet and stick them back in the box with solution???? Surely once they're dirty you put them in the wash??? I'm lost :dohh:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I think she means wet from the solution. You can also take spray bottle out with you to moisten the wipes up.
> 
> Homemade wipes are sooooo easy! You just make up a solution which takes no longer than 5 minutes, just water (some peeps use water with baby wash some use chamomile tea), olive oil and an essential oil such as lavender/ tea tree. Soak the wipes, ring them out a bit so they're not dripping and away you go. Then you just throw them in the wash with your dirty nappies.Click to expand...

oh no, I mean once theyve been washed I take them out of the washer (STILL WET) Make them into a nice pile ready. Put about an inch of water in the bottom of my box, add a few drops of fresh cheeky wipes essential oil and lay the wipes in, they then soak up the mixture so they are nice and damp, I then turn them over and shake.....this way I find them damp but not wet and all ready to use on LO's bum. the box is a plastic sealed lid box so keeps em nice and fresh too:happydance: I never ever take any spray with me...dont need it!:thumbup:


----------



## mommyof3co

That's an interesting way of doing it, don't think I've heard of anyone doing it like that...from wet I mean. I didn't have good luck keeping them soaked in their solution, even in a wipes box, wipes warmer too they started smelling within a day. So I just keep a small bottle of spray in my diaper bag and a foaming solution we use while at home and the wipes dry


----------



## saraendepity

mommyof3co said:


> That's an interesting way of doing it, don't think I've heard of anyone doing it like that...from wet I mean. I didn't have good luck keeping them soaked in their solution, even in a wipes box, wipes warmer too they started smelling within a day. So I just keep a small bottle of spray in my diaper bag and a foaming solution we use while at home and the wipes dry

i do that too - i make my own wipe solution and just put it in a bottle and take it out with me n pop a bit on a wipe and use it like that hen when i'm done roll it into the nappy(so long as it isnt covered in poo!) and chuck the whole lot in my pail when i get home:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

thats some good idea's!
ill definitely try those out..

12 small itti bitti's should be enough to get a start right from Newborn?
Once he has moved over 6.5 Kg's i will buy 24 in the medium size i think.. they should last a bit longer..

Man it's so hard to guess these things haha, maybe i should wait until he is born and just buy a small and medium one to try first?


----------



## xxxjacxxx

with the cheeky wipes kit, thats how they tell you to do it!

mine dont smell at all, even after 2 days in their box....:flower:


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> thats some good idea's!
> ill definitely try those out..
> 
> 12 small itti bitti's should be enough to get a start right from Newborn?
> Once he has moved over 6.5 Kg's i will buy 24 in the medium size i think.. they should last a bit longer..
> 
> Man it's so hard to guess these things haha, maybe i should wait until he is born and just buy a small and medium one to try first?

Are you going to use disposables as well? I would think if you're only using cloth that you may need a few more than that, espeically as the early days are very tiring and all your time is taken with LO.

I would recommend buying some Birth to Potty types so they'll last from when your LO is born until they're potty trained. The Bum Genius V3's are good BTP types....very good for over night from what I've read from the other girls (no leaks etc).

Blueberrys are also a good BTP but are more expensive! :D

x


----------



## lauriech

xxxjacquixxx said:


> with the cheeky wipes kit, thats how they tell you to do it!
> 
> mine dont smell at all, even after 2 days in their box....:flower:


Think I'm going to look into those! Thanks Jac! :D

Can you make your own wipes? If so, how would you go about it? What material would you buy as I might go for a little look at some material today.....OR....would you just buy some online?

Also....(sorry to be a pain)...what exactly do you girls put in YOUR OWN solution?

x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Laurie, yeah you can make your own...i tried making some fleece ones (just cut up a fleece blnaket) but i didnt like the fleece as a wipe! Much prefer flannel. 

Ive ordered some from the USA as Ive had good reports from Mo3 about them:thumbup:
I think someone on here just cut up a towel??? and uses those??


----------



## princess_bump

great advice on home made wipes guys :thumbup: i have a draw full of practically new flannels of maddi's that i might give a solution a go :D

quick qu from me:
my new itti arrived this morning :wohoo: and obviously am going to wash before use, but was wondering, do you wash your new nappies with your dirty ones, when you do the rest (i wash them every night) or do you wash new separately?


----------



## Plumfairy

I wash my new ones with the dirties that go in in the evening. You could wash with your other washing but I think you're only supposed to use a small amount of detergent with nappies. xxx


----------



## lauriech

I've done both Carly...don't think it makes any difference?

x


----------



## princess_bump

aww thanks guys, thats what i thought :D

well i couldn't wait very long, and its going round now wohoo:) with her play mat mat thing, so i didn't use too much detergent either :yipee:


----------



## lauriech

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Laurie, yeah you can make your own...i tried making some fleece ones (just cut up a fleece blnaket) but i didnt like the fleece as a wipe! Much prefer flannel.
> 
> Ive ordered some from the USA as Ive had good reports from Mo3 about them:thumbup:
> I think someone on here just cut up a towel??? and uses those??

Do you need to sew the edges if you use another material other than fleece? I don't own a sewing machine :shrug:

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> Laurie, yeah you can make your own...i tried making some fleece ones (just cut up a fleece blnaket) but i didnt like the fleece as a wipe! Much prefer flannel.
> 
> Ive ordered some from the USA as Ive had good reports from Mo3 about them:thumbup:
> I think someone on here just cut up a towel??? and uses those??
> 
> Do you need to sew the edges if you use another material other than fleece? I don't own a sewing machine :shrug:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Some fabrics will fray (sp) but worth going into a fabric shop and having a look round! :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

The only place I can think to buy fabric is Hobby Craft - any ideas on where else I might find fabric as HC might be a tad expensive? 

x


----------



## Plumfairy

We have a couple of little fabric shops where I live.. Best bet is to have a look around hun.. You'll probs find a little one tucked away somewhere.. Or ask someone who lives near you. I think hobby craft would be expensive x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Dont buy fleece from a material shop! I just cut up a £2 fleece blanket from asda!! I have been doing washable wipes since she was born with this and it's been fab :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> thats some good idea's!
> ill definitely try those out..
> 
> 12 small itti bitti's should be enough to get a start right from Newborn?
> Once he has moved over 6.5 Kg's i will buy 24 in the medium size i think.. they should last a bit longer..
> 
> Man it's so hard to guess these things haha, maybe i should wait until he is born and just buy a small and medium one to try first?
> 
> Are you going to use disposables as well? I would think if you're only using cloth that you may need a few more than that, espeically as the early days are very tiring and all your time is taken with LO.
> 
> I would recommend buying some Birth to Potty types so they'll last from when your LO is born until they're potty trained. The Bum Genius V3's are good BTP types....very good for over night from what I've read from the other girls (no leaks etc).
> 
> Blueberrys are also a good BTP but are more expensive! :D
> 
> xClick to expand...

I guess it depends like laurie says whther you're going to mix with disposables or not. Laurie do you think the BG would actually last birth to potty, i mentioned about the smell previously and thats only after a couple of months of using. I suppose they do only smell when they're waiting to be washed though it's not a permenant thing.

I do think you would be better buying a selection of diffrent ones to start with tbh rather than committing to just one brand but thats just my opnion.
:hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Lilbump (what's your name?) - I agree..try a few different types but I just thought BG's might be a good start!

Defo don't commit yourself til you've tried a few :D

Right, I've been out and about and bought a cheap-ish fleece blanket from Tesco as Hobbycraft didn't have anything anyway :-( I'#ve also bought bottle with a spray top and some tea tree oil :D

Now what do I do :shrug:
* What size shall I make the wipes?
* What shall I make my solution with?
etc etc etc!!! :winkwink:

Thanks in advance girlies!! :hugs: xx

PS. I meant to say, we've had a BIG leak in an Itti Bitti today :-( I took Deri out in an Itti and it fit lovely under his trousers (much slimmer than others) AND I took him to be weighed at baby clinic (thought I was brave taking him in cloth) and then we get back home and Deri is in his walker and wee leaked all over the floor :shrug: I cant've put the nappy on properly after he was weighed.....!!!!!!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Tiff

I started with BG's, and yes... they do smell while in the pail but tbh they've done this since I started using them. It's not a dealbreaker for me so I can put up with it.

I have Fuzzi Bunz, and while they are cute I wish that the BG had the print like them, because I really do love them. 

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

i'm thinking about the fuzzi bunz i love the lilac daisy one but i've been holding back waiting for people opnions of them really. 

Laurie - donna hun and as for the wipes well just cut them to wipe size lol! Not too sure what size mine i'll go and have a look and get back to you later. For the solution i do the following;

1 large cup of chamomile tea cooled and bag removed or some people use about 400ml of water with their usual baby wash in.

1 tablespoon of olive oil

and a couple of droplets of tea tree/lavender oil. 

Mix it all up and then I add a wipe one by one, let them soak up the fluid, squeeze it off a bit so the wipes wet but not dripping and continue to do this with any remaining wipes. I like to leave them a little bit too wet as some of this water evaporates before i get round to using them and just ring them out before using on LO so they're wet but not too wet. I just have a sandwich box i leave the wipes in. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> i'm thinking about the fuzzi bunz i love the lilac daisy one but i've been holding back waiting for people opnions of them really.
> 
> Laurie - donna hun and as for the wipes well just cut them to wipe size lol! Not too sure what size mine i'll go and have a look and get back to you later. For the solution i do the following;
> 
> 1 large cup of chamomile tea cooled and bag removed or some people use about 400ml of water with their usual baby wash in.
> 
> 1 tablespoon of olive oil
> 
> and a couple of droplets of tea tree/lavender oil.
> 
> Mix it all up and then I add a wipe one by one, let them soak up the fluid, squeeze it off a bit so the wipes wet but not dripping and continue to do this with any remaining wipes. I like to leave them a little bit too wet as some of this water evaporates before i get round to using them and just ring them out before using on LO so they're wet but not too wet. I just have a sandwich box i leave the wipes in. Hope that makes sense!

i have the lilac daisy one
its the btp one which is a bit fiddly but i've managed to get a decent fit!! you can get babylegs to match too :wohoo: i'm sooooo getting some !!!!https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HUGGALUGS-OR...hing?hash=item230274890a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

i do the same solution for my wipes but i put it in a bottle and dampen my wipes with it just before i use them :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Not happy! How bloody long have I been waiting for my black bluebery and Itti?!

Ordered 29th July. Dispatched 12th August.

STILL NOT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> Not happy! How bloody long have I been waiting for my black bluebery and Itti?!
> 
> Ordered 29th July. Dispatched 12th August.
> 
> STILL NOT HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hissy:

you're joking????????? have you complained??? 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

The first time I complained they just told me they were on preorder but they didnt tell me that to begin with. I sent another email yesterday asking how they were sent because I hadnt got them yet.


----------



## saraendepity

i would kick up a fuss totally !! that is not on at all!! you should demand freebies!!


----------



## princess_bump

wow sam thats sooooooo bad! def ring and complain! 

today i brought some liners from boots and they seem fab :thumbup: really soft on her bum too :) haven't experienced a poo with them yet but will def report back, so anyone needing/considering disposable liners, i would recommend these :thumbup:

i'm also going to do home made wipes now! i have ton's - a whole draw of flannels of maddi's, so i'm going to get a box, make my solution and use them :yipee: great advice lilbump :thumbup: on the wipe solutions - going to get some tea tree oil, and mix it with her usual bath stuff - is olive oil necessary?

i think my next nappy to order and try will be a fuzzi bunz :) i have a tots bots and another blueberry on order so i'm mega excited about that :wohoo: plus my pretty in pink itti arrived today and is now washed and ready to go tomorrow for her :wohoo:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no Sam - that's terrible. Have you contacted them today? I would really complain if it was me! :growlmad:

Carly, I bought some liners from Mothercare today but haven't tried them yet :nope: will report in tomorrow on those! :thumbup:

I bought some mini muslin squares, a fleece blanket to cut into wipes and some tea tree oil/spray bottle to try out some re-usable wipes too! :D

As Carly says, is the Olive Oil really necessary for solution?

x


----------



## princess_bump

oh yes def report back laurie on what the mothercare ones are like :) 

i've just gone through my cupboards and only found a small box for my wipes, so if anyone could point me in the right direction for a good size box for reusable wipes that would be fab :D


----------



## Tiff

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> i'm thinking about the fuzzi bunz i love the lilac daisy one but i've been holding back waiting for people opnions of them really.
> 
> Laurie - donna hun and as for the wipes well just cut them to wipe size lol! Not too sure what size mine i'll go and have a look and get back to you later. For the solution i do the following;
> 
> 1 large cup of chamomile tea cooled and bag removed or some people use about 400ml of water with their usual baby wash in.
> 
> 1 tablespoon of olive oil
> 
> and a couple of droplets of tea tree/lavender oil.
> 
> Mix it all up and then I add a wipe one by one, let them soak up the fluid, squeeze it off a bit so the wipes wet but not dripping and continue to do this with any remaining wipes. I like to leave them a little bit too wet as some of this water evaporates before i get round to using them and just ring them out before using on LO so they're wet but not too wet. I just have a sandwich box i leave the wipes in. Hope that makes sense!
> 
> i have the lilac daisy one
> View attachment 32151
> its the btp one which is a bit fiddly but i've managed to get a decent fit!! you can get babylegs to match too :wohoo: i'm sooooo getting some !!!!https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/HUGGALUGS-OR...hing?hash=item230274890a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> i do the same solution for my wipes but i put it in a bottle and dampen my wipes with it just before i use them :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

If I could find a hybrid if the FB and BG's I'd be super happy!

The Fuzzi Bunz can be really altered to your babe. Not only do they have the snaps at the front, but they've got elastic in the legs that you can cinch up if it's too loose, or let go if it is too tight. I like that, as Claire has chunky thighs and the BG's don't have any way to alter the leg holes.

I'm still unsure of the snaps, though. I like the velcro because it's easy and there is no guess work. However, I hate how the velcro of the BG's don't stay on the 'laundry tabs', no matter how many times I stick them on there. I'm also not a fan of forever ripping out stray fibers from the tabs. 

I like the envelope cover for the BGs. FBs just have an open pocket. Although I haven't had one leak yet so it doesn't seem like that big of a deal atm. 

However, the biggest plus for me is the absorbency of the Fuzzi Bunz. Wow! I would put a regular liner, plus two boosters and Claire's morning diaper liners would be thoroughly soaked. I used only the regular liner and one insert and the back part of her diaper liners were dry. :shock: That was enough right there for me to totally fall in love with them! 

I may/may not buy more of the Fuzzi Bunz liners and put them in my BGs, if they'll fit. I'm very impressed with how well they absorb!


----------



## Lunaty

Sweet ill buy some trial ones then first..

i guess there is only one way to find out what works best and that is to try the different brands..

ill be keeping my eye out for cheap fleece blankets now hahaha
the blueberry and BG seem to be pretty similar to me though?! 
They are selling under the same name here!


----------



## lauriech

princess_bump said:


> oh yes def report back laurie on what the mothercare ones are like :)
> 
> i've just gone through my cupboards and only found a small box for my wipes, so if anyone could point me in the right direction for a good size box for reusable wipes that would be fab :D

Will do :winkwink: I just couldn't take having to wash anymore weaning poos out of nearly all my lush cloth nappies :cry: I don't mind cleaning up poop at all but i don't enjoy running poo into our lovely new bath from my lovely cloth nappies everytime I change Deri :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

Sparks - thats awful i'd ring them and go to town on their asses :laugh2: :hugs:

Sara - I saw them huggalugs yesterday and wondered if they'd go with the fuzzi bunz! Maybe a dumb question so i'm sorry :blush: but what is BTP?

Carly - what liners are they? 

I'm not sure about the olive oil tbh. It just gives that bit of grease to the wipes. It's good for moisturising aswell rather than baby oil. Infact you could probably use johnsons bay oil if your LO doesn't have sensitive skin.


----------



## thelilbump

princess_bump said:


> oh yes def report back laurie on what the mothercare ones are like :)
> 
> i've just gone through my cupboards and only found a small box for my wipes, so if anyone could point me in the right direction for a good size box for reusable wipes that would be fab :D

Mine is just a sandwich box from morrisons with a white lid. cost like 80p, does the job fine for my needs.


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> Sparks - thats awful i'd ring them and go to town on their asses :laugh2: :hugs:
> 
> Sara - I saw them huggalugs yesterday and wondered if they'd go with the fuzzi bunz! Maybe a dumb question so i'm sorry :blush: but *what is BTP?*
> 
> Carly - what liners are they?
> 
> I'm not sure about the olive oil tbh. It just gives that bit of grease to the wipes. It's good for moisturising aswell rather than baby oil. Infact you could probably use johnsons bay oil if your LO doesn't have sensitive skin.

BTP = Birth to Potty :D


----------



## PeanutBean

princess_bump said:


> oh yes def report back laurie on what the mothercare ones are like :)
> 
> i've just gone through my cupboards and only found a small box for my wipes, so if anyone could point me in the right direction for a good size box for reusable wipes that would be fab :D

I use a pampers wipes box I got free with some bounty thing or other. It would be better if it were square as my terry wipes are almost square but it does the job.

And hello all, I'm joining your club. Not looked in here before but we've been using cloth nappies since Byron was about 2 months or so old.


----------



## Plumfairy

lil bump.. I think BTP is birth to potty... x


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello Peanut! :D What nappies do you use, or do you have a selection? x


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Sparks - thats awful i'd ring them and go to town on their asses :laugh2: :hugs:
> 
> Sara - I saw them huggalugs yesterday and wondered if they'd go with the fuzzi bunz! Maybe a dumb question so i'm sorry :blush: but *what is BTP?*
> 
> Carly - what liners are they?
> 
> I'm not sure about the olive oil tbh. It just gives that bit of grease to the wipes. It's good for moisturising aswell rather than baby oil. Infact you could probably use johnsons bay oil if your LO doesn't have sensitive skin.
> 
> BTP = Birth to Potty :DClick to expand...



:dohh::dohh::dohh: i did know that ...honest :blush:


----------



## lauriech

LOL! It took me ages to get to know all the abbreviations :thumbup: 

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

BTP = Birth to Potty


----------



## sparkswillfly

:rofl: bit slow in that reply


----------



## thelilbump

i don't know why but i was thinking along the lines of fastenings rather than sizing

:dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl::hugs:

cant wait to get the huggalugs n put them on with the nappy :thumbup: soooooooo excited!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> :rofl::hugs:
> 
> cant wait to get the huggalugs n put them on with the nappy :thumbup: soooooooo excited!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx

Wooohooo I cant wait for mine too.. Although I cant remember what ones I ordered... Oh well, a little surprise for me when they come hahahaha :happydance: xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

My MIL and OH think babylegs are vile :cry:


----------



## Plumfairy

sparkswillfly said:


> My MIL and OH think babylegs are vile :cry:

How on earth are they vile? They're lovely and a very good invention I think! :D


----------



## saraendepity

Plumfairy said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::hugs:
> 
> cant wait to get the huggalugs n put them on with the nappy :thumbup: soooooooo excited!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Wooohooo I cant wait for mine too.. Although I cant remember what ones I ordered... Oh well, a little surprise for me when they come hahahaha :happydance: xxxClick to expand...


i've already got pink bl's with brown stripes - sound mingin but they r really cool!! :thumbup: i would have ordered more but oh says i've spent enough this month :cry: as of next month tho we have no mortgage to pay for 9 months so i'll be going crayzee :dance:




sparkswillfly said:


> My MIL and OH think babylegs are vile :cry:

omg really :cry: my mum gave me a funny look at first but she's warmed to them now n making me a few pairs :happydance:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I havent told OH about all this spending.. Luckily he wont have to know about it either.. Think he'd have a heart attack!!! x


----------



## thelilbump

i don't know what it is with men, my OH just doesn't seem to get it. he can't get his head around me paying £11 for a nappy yet we'd buy disposables for the same price per pack!

Though he happily helped me pick out colours the other day :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

I think Ive established that men and cloth dont mix too well haha! :dohh: x


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> i don't know what it is with men, my OH just doesn't seem to get it. he can't get his head around me paying £11 for a nappy yet we'd buy disposables for the same price per pack!
> 
> Though he happily helped me pick out colours the other day :dohh:

tell me about it :dohh: my oh likes to pick colours too n likes to pick which fluff she's gonna wear 4 the day !!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Plumfairy said:


> I think Ive established that men and cloth dont mix too well haha! :dohh: x

:rofl: i think i'm one of the lucky ones robs quite good tbh :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

I think i've learnt my lesson and i'm jus not gonna tell him the price now :laugh2:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> I think i've learnt my lesson and i'm jus not gonna tell him the price now :laugh2:

Yeh thats the best thing to do.. I only tell him if I get a cheap one.. the rest he needn't know! :D


----------



## thelilbump

Precisely :winkwink:


----------



## thelilbump

ohh i can't decide what to buy next it's between lavender and sage BB, jade, mint or the light pink itti bitti or lilac daisy fuzzi bunz :shrug:


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh I love the lavender and sage BB... I think that may be one of next weeks purchases for me... Im not buying anymore this week! I LOOVE the green daisy fuzzi bunz too.. sooo cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

i love the fact they do lilac daisy huggalugs, would it be so wrong to buy them then the nappy to go with it??? :rofl:


Hmmm i wonder what top would go well with that outfit aswell?


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> i love the fact they do lilac daisy huggalugs, would it be so wrong to buy them then the nappy to go with it??? :rofl:

Not really. You could but different colours though... For a bit of mix and match! :happydance: x


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> i love the fact they do lilac daisy huggalugs, would it be so wrong to buy them then the nappy to go with it??? :rofl:
> 
> 
> Hmmm i wonder what top would go well with that outfit aswell?

not at all !!!!! go on buy them !!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

i've been thinking what top would match already :blush::thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> ohh i can't decide what to buy next it's between lavender and sage BB, jade, mint or the light pink itti bitti or lilac daisy fuzzi bunz :shrug:


Buy them all :D xxxx


----------



## lauriech

I think I'm going to wait until I get paid now to buy anymore - I daren't look at my bank balance at the moment :blush:

Just a quick question, is anyone having problems with leaks when thier LO's are wearing Itti's?

I'm finding that Deri can only wear one for about 2 hours, maybe just a bit more, and I have to change it. Is anyone else finding this? Maybe because they're new nappies, the absorbancy hasn't been built up yet? Also, being a boy, Deri's nappies are always dry at the back and soaked at the front :dohh:

AND...sorry....the inserts took 24 hours to dry (tumbled, line dry and radiators) and I still wasn't convinced they were bone dry :dohh:

x


----------



## princess_bump

laurie - i don't blame you hon, maddi's are terrible, she's having awful teething poo's, which is why i brought the liners :hugs:
i haven't had leaks with the itti's, but i do find they take forever to dry! 

lilbump - they are just the blue packet disposable liners made by boots - these ones hon :)
https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Disposable-Nappy-Liners-100-pack_1521/

sam - i can't believe they think baby legs are vile :cry: james thought mad's where cute and mum thought they were such a good idea, especially for winter :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

and thinking about it - maddi is such a heavy wetter cos she drinks so much water and juice during the day, so i need extra inserts on both the BB's and ittis :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> My MIL and OH think babylegs are vile :cry:

:saywhat: They're soooooo cute...how can they both think that??? I think Meadow looks gorgeous in hers too :D

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> I think I'm going to wait until I get paid now to buy anymore - I daren't look at my bank balance at the moment :blush:
> 
> Just a quick question, is anyone having problems with leaks when thier LO's are wearing Itti's?
> 
> I'm finding that Deri can only wear one for about 2 hours, maybe just a bit more, and I have to change it. Is anyone else finding this? Maybe because they're new nappies, the absorbancy hasn't been built up yet? Also, being a boy, Deri's nappies are always dry at the back and soaked at the front :dohh:
> 
> AND...sorry....the inserts took 24 hours to dry (tumbled, line dry and radiators) and I still wasn't convinced they were bone dry :dohh:
> 
> x

I have not had a problem with them,find them better than most.But I have found with cloth nappies you do have to change them more often I would say max 2 hrs and after that they tend to start leaking a little.I use extra boosters if using them at night or if we are out and about.x


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> My MIL and OH think babylegs are vile :cry:
> 
> :saywhat: They're soooooo cute...how can they both think that??? I think Meadow looks gorgeous in hers too :D
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Aww spoil sports!!! My OH was not to keen but then showed him the black ones with little skull and crossbones on them and he came round a little!:happydance:Meadow looks so cute in them!!x


----------



## thelilbump

Thanks PB i haven't seen them liners before.

As for the ittis we haven't had any leaks in them ....yet :blush: I think the way to go for the ittis is to buy extra inserts. The outside part, the wrap if you will is practically dry when i get it out the washer, i figured if i could get a extra few inserts on the go then drying might not be such as issue? Like i do with my prefolds really. :shrug:


----------



## lauriech

I've been thinking about buying boosters for the Ittis too but the problem seems to be the fit round Deri's legs....now it's either the Large size is too big on him still or I'm not putting them on properly? :shrug: I don't think I could use the outer shell again (as recommended) and replace the inserts as they keep leaking.....dunno why this is happening again??? :dohh:

I don't have this problem with the BB's or BG's but I did again yesterday with a Bambinex AIO and I'm thinking it's the fit round the legs with that one too :shrug:

x


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> laurie - i don't blame you hon, maddi's are terrible, she's having awful teething poo's, which is why i brought the liners :hugs:
> i haven't had leaks with the itti's, but i do find they take forever to dry!
> 
> lilbump - they are just the blue packet disposable liners made by boots - these ones hon :)
> https://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Disposable-Nappy-Liners-100-pack_1521/
> 
> sam - i can't believe they think baby legs are vile :cry: james thought mad's where cute and mum thought they were such a good idea, especially for winter :thumbup:

i use those liners too and i really rate them :thumbup:daisy has really runny bf poos and it never goes thru the liner :thumbup: i've also never had leaks from my ittis :shrug:i left daisy in hers for about 3-4 hours yesterday (really bad mummy i know - we were moving sofas for my nana) and it stood up really well and i consider daisy to be quite a heavy wetter 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> I've been thinking about buying boosters for the Ittis too but the problem seems to be the fit round Deri's legs....now it's either the Large size is too big on him still or I'm not putting them on properly? :shrug: I don't think I could use the outer shell again (as recommended) and replace the inserts as they keep leaking.....dunno why this is happening again??? :dohh:
> 
> I don't have this problem with the BB's or BG's but I did again yesterday with a Bambinex AIO and I'm thinking it's the fit round the legs with that one too :shrug:
> 
> x

i find i have to put the ittis on really tight to get a proper fit round the legs but i think its cos daisy is a proper skinny minni !!!!!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

what size is deri hun? what size nappy you using?


----------



## Babyshambelle

Somebody please tell me that blueberrys take ages to dry! It is the only reason I wont click the 'checkout' button on this order! I'm so addicted. x


----------



## dizzyspells

Erm mine didnt :blush:!!Its ok i will take the blame for you!:happydance:x


----------



## lauriech

Blueberrys don't take too long to dry (the insert that is!) and the outer dries super fast! :winkwink: but if you're thinking of trying one then do it cos you'll love them, I really rate them! :blush:

Deri is a big baby - he weighs just over 24lbs and is wearing large Itti's. Every Itti he wore yesterday leaked :cry: He had another on this morning and pooped in it and it slightly came out the side when he had his legs up in the air. He's now in another to really test them out before I lose hope! So far so good (fingers crossed) BUT.............I'm losing the will with Itti's since yesterday. I put Deri in a BB after 4 Itti's leaking and NO problems and then I put him in a BG and NO problems...so....moral of the story, I don't think the Itti's are working for Deri but I have 8 of them and in total I only have 13 cloth nappies atm :cry::cry::cry:

Anyone want 8 size large Itti's???? I'm so cheesed off...I love them as they're so slim for under clothes as well...what do I do...just hope that maybe the absorbancy needs building??? :shrug:


----------



## lauriech

AND.....my nappy pail, mesh bag and wet bag STILL haven't turned up :growlmad:


----------



## dizzyspells

I dont think all nappies suit all babies tbh.Finnlay always leaked in his BGs and I gave up in the end and sold them!But his Ittis are great on him as are his Tots Bots.He is big for his age but obv a diff build then your LO.Think its all trial and error!

Grrrrrrr about your washbag and stuff!!

On a positive note my babylegs came this morning!!And he has just fallen asleep!!x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw love :hugs:

Treat yourself to a new BB to cheer yourself up :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

ah no what i total nightmare about the ittis - i would try to persevere a little more (till daisy is in large then i'll have them off you :rofl:) sorry :blush: hope they sort themselves out and the absorbancy works out a bit more - if they dont i'm sure you'll be able to find someone who will swap them for bb's or something you know work on him :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls :hugs: I think I should treat myself to a new BB too :D (now that would just be naughty!!! :winkwink:).

I've just been out with Deri. He was wearing an Itti under his jeans and NO leaks, but I think it was getting to the point where I think it may've started leaking when I got ina dn changed him. He's now in another Itti so we'll see!

I agree dizzy, not all nappies suit all babies, just wish the Itti's had leaked when I first tried them :dohh:

Never mind ey...learning curve for Mummy! :D

Also, Deri has a rash coming up on his bum (poor thing) and I thought it was the liners I bought from Mothercare or the solution I made but he has a tooth coming through and I was wondering if it was that perhaps? :shrug: Deri never has a nappy rash so I was quite surprised!

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Where have our fluffy bum logos gone???


----------



## dizzyspells

Think Jacqui must have overloaded her photobucket account with all her fab siggys and logos!xx


----------



## princess_bump

oh laurie big big :hugs: hope your pail arrives soon and you have more luck with the itti's :hugs: maddi's bum is terrible atm, but it's cos she has a bloody top tooth coming, hope deri's pop soon, they really are so horrible :hugs:

and can i just say BB's are fab and dry so fast :blush: sorry :blush:

i got a pail yesterday :wohoo: love it! makes everything soooooooooooo easy now :yipee:


----------



## Blob

Yea i want to agree BBs dry sooooo fast :lol: I SOOOOO want another one!!


----------



## Blob

WHERE are the fluffybum things gone and HOW do we get them back :lol:


----------



## lauriech

Yeah I guess Jacqui overloaded her photobucket!!! :dohh: I'm sure she'll sort it soon! :D

I tried another couple of Itti's today and seemingly no leaks but have to change them quite often (about every 2 hours), however, I then put Deri in a BB again and he was in it for quite a while, no leaks and looked a lot more comfy on him :cry: Don't get me wrong, I LOVE BB's but they're expensive nappies to build your stash with!!!! :dohh:

How is everyone else getting on? Any updates?

x


----------



## dizzyspells

I agree Laurie,Ittis,BBs,Bgs are expensive to build your stash with.I have my Tots Bots that are my boring nappies if that makes sense these are the staple of my stash then I have a few of the nice ones,well I say a few nice ones seem to have quite a lot at the mo considering I sold some!!.:happydance:


----------



## lauriech

LOL! Thing is, til you try a nappy out, you don't know how you'll get on with them and I don't want to waste money on other types I don't get on with :blush: I was thinking of trying a couple of BG AIO Organics as Jacqui said they were fab...anyone else tried them?

I didn't get on with Wonderoos or Fuzzi Bunz (shape wise)....anyone else got any they particularly like? Mainly want slim fit and fast drying! :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

i havent had any probs with ittis till tonight.........explosive vaccine poo all over my jeans :sick: well that was a bit of an over statement ! i had a small ish poo patch on me :rofl: but i think its her skinny legs and all the soakers and the super runny poo!!!..i'm gonna try with one of the small hourglass shaped soakers and a small booster till her leggies chub out a bit more ?????? 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Oh no!!! Runny poos are not nice!

I was thinking that the inserts in the Itti's are bulky compared to the actual size of the nappy and was wondering whether this may cause the leakage problem? :shrug: I actually don't think they're fitting round Deri's legs tight enough though! :dohh:

x


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Oh no!!! Runny poos are not nice!
> 
> I was thinking that the inserts in the Itti's are bulky compared to the actual size of the nappy and was wondering whether this may cause the leakage problem? :shrug: I actually don't think they're fitting round Deri's legs tight enough though! :dohh:
> 
> x

i thought that too so did oh...gonna try with a small booster without the tri fold pad :shrug::thumbup:


----------



## sparkswillfly

So my nappies still havent arrived. they were meant to have been dispatched last wednesday. I have sent too polite emails asking how they were sent and I have had no response. I cant be sure it isnt a problem with the post because we have had loads of on and off strikes but even so they should be here by now.

What should I do?


----------



## princess_bump

have you got there number sam? i say phone them! who did you order with?

i only have BB's and itti's atm, though i have my first tots bots on its way, and i really want to try Fuzzi Bunz :)


----------



## sparkswillfly

nappy paradise...

theres no phone number :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

i would call them. who did you buy them from??? whats their delivery policy???


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> nappy paradise...
> 
> theres no phone number :cry:

bugger...do they have an address?? did you pay wiv card or pay pal


----------



## sparkswillfly

I paid by paypal. There is an address yeah. Can I claim the money back through paypal? any ideas how long I have to wait?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I have just checked and I didnt pay by paypal... it was card :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> I have just checked and I didnt pay by paypal... it was card :cry:

crap....i've just looked on their site n in saya all nappies r pre order only??? sounds a bit sus to me ?????

will look into what the crack is with claiming money back 4 u hun. do you have card insurance ????


----------



## dizzyspells

Im sure your card company will cover you insurance or not.Maybe give them a call and ask them.

Cant believe that you have had no contact from them or goods!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I know. I ordered 29th July and I thought I was ordering ones that werent on preorder because it wasnt very clear. Then I didnt get any further contact until 12th August when they said they had been dispatched and now they arent replying to my emails.

Paid with OHs card I shall get him to ring his bank later.


----------



## saraendepity

dizzyspells said:


> Im sure your card company will cover you insurance or not.Maybe give them a call and ask them.
> 
> Cant believe that you have had no contact from them or goods!

i agree


----------



## princess_bump

oh sam that's disgusting there is no phone number, though i'm pretty sure you can claim your money back :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

just wanted to say thank you jac for sorting out the blinkies :wohoo:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no Sam :hugs: I can't believe you still haven't received your nappy paradise order...that's disgusting! :growlmad:

Defo get OH to contact his cc company....I'm sooo pee'd off for you :hugs:

Sara - have you tried your Itti's out without the tri-fold booster? Any luck? I haven't had Deri in an Itti today as I got fed up with the leaking....there may be 8 Itti's up for sale soon girls :cry::cry::cry:

x


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Oh no Sam :hugs: I can't believe you still haven't received your nappy paradise order...that's disgusting! :growlmad:
> 
> Defo get OH to contact his cc company....I'm sooo pee'd off for you :hugs:
> 
> Sara - have you tried your Itti's out without the tri-fold booster? Any luck? I haven't had Deri in an Itti today as I got fed up with the leaking....there may be 8 Itti's up for sale soon girls :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> x

yeh they seem to fit a little better without the trifold:thumbup: i'm gonna order some mini boosters n see if i can get away with the hourglas and mini booster :shrug:


----------



## dizzyspells

I apologise in advance for posting this but.....................

Blueberry have brought out a new bamboo nappy and its 10% off here!!:happydance:

https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocketorder.htm


Right im off to hide now!!!:muaha:


----------



## saraendepity

dizzyspells said:


> I apologise in advance for posting this but.....................
> 
> Blueberry have brought out a new bamboo nappy and its 10% off here!!:happydance:
> 
> https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocketorder.htm
> 
> 
> Right im off to hide now!!!:muaha:

you are in sooooooo much trouble!!!!!!

i'm gonna be now thoo.............i've found a cow print itti!!!!!!!off to find the link now .......


----------



## saraendepity

https://nappyparadise.co.uk/index.p..._id=31&zenid=3e333ebf4e738c022ad8857b85104664

wouldnt recommend buyin frome here tho as sparks has had lots of probs and still has no order !!!

cant find it on any other uk site tho :(


----------



## lauriech

Dizzy they've had those on there for a while with 10% off! :D

And you Sara don't help either...we're meant to be helping the environment with cloth nappies and I don't think any of us do with how many times our washing machines go round and round everyday!!!!!!

I'm totally put off Itti's atm and nappy paradise xxx


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Dizzy they've had those on there for a while with 10% off! :D
> 
> And you Sara don't help either...we're meant to be helping the environment with cloth nappies and I don't think any of us do with how many times our washing machines go round and round everyday!!!!!!
> 
> I'm totally put off Itti's atm and nappy paradise xxx

me too - i'm still persevering with the ittis for now but there is NO WAY i'm buing from nappy paradise after whats happened with sparks!!

is that where you ordered your pail etc from too????


----------



## princess_bump

Dizzy - i love them! saw them the other day and thought how good they look :D

yep i'm totally put off nappy paradise too! 

laurie - where did you order your pail from?

i'm so sorry you ladies are having problems with your itti's - i had maddi out and about in her's and they've been great, might be as they grow and change shape hopefully!


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> Dizzy - i love them! saw them the other day and thought how good they look :D
> 
> yep i'm totally put off nappy paradise too!
> 
> laurie - where did you order your pail from?
> 
> i'm so sorry you ladies are having problems with your itti's - i had maddi out and about in her's and they've been great, might be as they grow and change shape hopefully!

i'm happy with mine wee wise - they just seem to have too much padding and the leg holes never seem to be quite the right fit - daisy had a poo the otherday - actually yesterday and it ended up on my jeans!!:sick::rofl: i'm trying them without the trifold in and gonna buy the small booster n try like that 

daisy's little skinny legs just dont fill up the holes bless her 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

awww bless daisy :D maddi doesn't have that trouble! she has quite chunky legs :lol: do let us no how you find them with changing the pads hon :)


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Dizzy they've had those on there for a while with 10% off! :D
> 
> And you Sara don't help either...we're meant to be helping the environment with cloth nappies and I don't think any of us do with how many times our washing machines go round and round everyday!!!!!!
> 
> I'm totally put off Itti's atm and nappy paradise xxx
> 
> me too - i'm still persevering with the ittis for now but there is NO WAY i'm buing from nappy paradise after whats happened with sparks!!
> 
> is that where you ordered your pail etc from too????Click to expand...

No I bought it from The Nappy Lady and I have to say I am less than impressed!!! :growlmad:

I had Deri in an Itti today but just for 2 hours and it was fine but again, if I'd left it on longer I could tell it was about to leak :dohh:

I'm persevering with Itti's for a bit longer but they may well end up for sale soon :cry:

xxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

I JUST ORDERED MY FIRST BLUEBERRY!!!!!!!!!

A cow print one! 

And also a pink BG to try and a purple spots flexiwrap for my boring bamboozles!!!!

Addicted. xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> I JUST ORDERED MY FIRST BLUEBERRY!!!!!!!!!
> 
> A cow print one!
> 
> And also a pink BG to try and a purple spots flexiwrap for my boring bamboozles!!!!
> 
> Addicted. xxxxx

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: ladies. how r we? I've jus been playin catch up as haven't been on here since the other day. Was 2 busy playing out yesterday :laugh2:

Sparks; thats awful you haven't got your stuff yet. I think cards only insure on spends of over £100 don't they? I really hope you manage to get it sorted hunny :hugs:

i'm thikin it's about time i bought some more nappies, it's been a fortnight :hissy: :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

omg!!!!!!! are you not having withdrawal symptoms???????


----------



## thelilbump

I am! I am! I can hear my laptop saying 'buy cloth ...buy cloth...buy cloth'. My OH says it's just the fan but i kno otherwise...:rofl:


----------



## Missy85

AHHH i want to do cloth but i think id end up spending sooooo much money :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

go on missy you know you want to! Didn't jacqui and ellie swing you yesterday :laugh2: I was bad mamma and we were in disposies yesterday!


----------



## thelilbump

Is it me or am i missing something on this?

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Real-Fuzzi-B...s_LE?hash=item4cea4561f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Missy85

well i wanted since i got pregnant but people put me off but after seeing the fluffy bums yesterday im like gimme gimme gimme and now ive been reading the thread and seeing all the prints :thumbup: :happydance:

gonna price some up me thinks lol


----------



## saraendepity

Missy85 said:


> AHHH i want to do cloth but i think id end up spending sooooo much money :rofl:

yeah thats the problem :blush: but with no2 you wont have to buy any nappies at all (i say you wont have to i probably will) 

you should defo go cloth !! :muaha:

i feel like a cloth dealer :rofl:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: no2 my little un is only 8 weeks.... i havent been thinking about no2.... honestly :blush:

and you are all cloth dealers i feel naughty even reading this thread and being tempted :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Is it me or am i missing something on this?
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Real-Fuzzi-B...s_LE?hash=item4cea4561f5&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

there has GOT to be something sus about that????? do they have feedback?? off to have a good nosey !!!!!!!!

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Missy85 said:


> :rofl: no2 my little un is only 8 weeks.... i havent been thinking about no2.... honestly :blush:
> 
> and you are all cloth dealers i feel naughty even reading this thread and being tempted :rofl:

mine's only 9 weeks n we've been talkin about no 2 for weeks !!!! lol go on try a few you know you want to !!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

anyone know where I can get bumgenius organic all in ones with the poppers for less than £18 each?


----------



## dizzyspells

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/189/11/bumgenius-organic-all-in-one

https://www.lizziesrealnappies.co.u..._content=feed&utm_campaign=lizziesrealnappies

Only just under.x

https://www.thenaturalbabyresource.co.uk/cloth-nappies/Bumgenius-Organic-Nappies
Just found these £15.50!x


----------



## lauriech

Go on Missy - you'll love cloth....I was a little unsure and then just went for it! :D It's a little trial and error with differnt nappies and how well they work etc but they're lush!

What am I missing on that ebay link about the 'real' fuzzi bunz? Surely it should state 'genuine'? I don't get what I'm missing? :shrug:

Still no nappy bin...apparently it's on it's way but they won't tell me when it was sent! :growlmad: I'm so cheesed off...two weeks now!!!!!!

Sara - how are you getting on with your BG wipes? I'm tempted to try some when I get paid (or sell some bits on ebay!).

Sam - I've just ordered a BG AIO Organic (I'm hoping I'll get it today or tomorrow!!! :D) and have one it's way from Miss Jacqui too :D

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i'm loving them so far :thumbup: oh likes them too so that is saying something!! they are really nice and soft ..i'm gonna buy some more soon to make sure i have plenty:thumbup: tho i am pempted by those ones jacqui has ordered from usa - some fab prints hmmm........

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

My BG AIO Organic just turned up :happydance: Yay!!!! I can't believe I only ordered yesterday just before 12 and it's here already! How good is that for service/delivery :D I ordered it from www.fill-your-pants.com and I am well impressed after other poxy websites :winkwink:

Loving the nappy too - lovely and soft...a lot softer than the BG V3's! 

Sara - I think once I get paid or sell a few bits on ebay, I may try some BG wipes....my only worry is the solution as I thought I'd upset Deri's skin the other day so didn't use it again :-( AND the muslins were very harsh on his skin but the fleece was softer!

x


----------



## saraendepity

what solution did you use laurie?? i really rate fill your pants i got my bg (i think) from there n i got it really quickly! its always my first port of call when i'm looking for fluff :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Mainly water, tiny drop of baby oil, two/three drops tea tree oil and a little bit of johnsons baby bath....please don't tell me I got it totally wrong and burnt Deri's bum with the solution :blush:

Yes, Fill Your Pants are totally fab...so impressed! I think I may've ordered from them before but I can't remember now?


x


----------



## saraendepity

try with cooled chamomile tea instead of water - its quite soothing and if you find he's really sensitive i would cut out the tea tree if you think its making him sore. try some lavendar oil instead?? i would only use 1-2 drops if he's super sensitive. also give olive oil a try ?? i would only make a small amount and see how it goes then add more/less of bits to see what works for you.

whats he like with normal baby wipes????

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i used lavender oil but i find tea tree's more soothing. think i got abit carried away the first time i made the lavender though, it really only needs 1/2 drops. I use chamomile tea too but it does leave light yellow blotches on your wipes :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

ok girlies so i've decidesd to bite the bullet n buy a bg aio organic since you all have such great reviews.....what colour shall i get?? i have the v3 in zinnia and i'm tempted to get either the blossom or zinnia then they will match the baby legs i have/have on order ......

what you think???

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

I have the zinnea *sp* too :happydance:

I dunno maybe the blossom so it's different?


----------



## saraendepity

i thought that too....i've ordered it...i know this is totally wishful thinkin but really hope it comes tomorro!!! i'll have a hell of a delivery if everything comes tomorro :wohoo:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

sorry if this has been asked already but i got a little behind on the thread so may have missed it but how long do the AIO BG organics take to dry? Are they relatively quick? I'm air drying.


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> sorry if this has been asked already but i got a little behind on the thread so may have missed it but how long do the AIO BG organics take to dry? Are they relatively quick? I'm air drying.

aparrently they are quite quick for an all in one....laurie has just recieved hers so she'll probs be best to answer - i'm sure its in the wash as we speak so she can use it traight away !! lol

ok another q does anyone think cow or zebra print are too boyish for a girl??? i was gonna get either(both probably) with matching huggalugs but i hate it when people come over n say awww he's gorgeous/how old is he i wouldnt mind but i think she looks like a girl :dohh::dohh: am i just being paranoid/stoopid????

think i just need a cloth dealer/pusher to nudge me over the edge!!! i know there ae plenty of you out there!!!


----------



## saraendepity

omg i air dryed my bamboozles the other day ( i decided i have been using the tumble dryer way too much ) and they have gone hard and horrible :( i'm not all that bothered as i just use them when all my others are in the wash or sunning out stains.....anyone know how i can stop them goin hard without tumbling all the time???


----------



## mommyof3co

I love my BG organic aio...they dry very quickly, I dry all of mine in the dryer not air dry but they take no longer than any insert to dry...I've had some aio that took a few times in the dryer to get dry..these just take once


----------



## lauriech

OMG Sara - you must've been shopping online all day!!!! :winkwink:

Yes my BG AIO Organic went straight in the wash and it is now drying on the airer....the inside seems to be very wet still but the outer dry :-( I may put it back in the drier (well I have a washer/drier so it's not as good as a tumble drier but does an ok job). I bought mine in Ribbit (dark green) and it's a lush colour, more bright than dark :D (I haven't told OH I ordered it or the BB in black and I'm not going to unless he notices once Deri is wearing either!!!).

Which colour did you get? I love the Zinnia :D You might get it tomorrow if you ordered it this morning as I got mine today after ordering just before 12! (you did order from Fill Your Pants I'm assuming?)

Lilbump....I'll update you on the drying time as and when hun :hugs:

Mo3 - how do you find the BG AIO Organic for absorbancy?

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

its all i do !!! lol if i'm feeding daisy (which i do most of the time at the moment) i quickly grab the laptop and have a browse......usually endup buyin even tho i tell myself over and over i'm just looking!!!1 oops!!! i was tempted by the light green but gave in n bought the blossom instead as i only hae a couple really girly cloths so decided i needed more pink!!!!

cant wait to see piccies of deri in his new cloth :thumbup:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

I think they are great, very absorbant..but not quite nighttime quality. I have noticed though that they get more absorbent with more washes...probably because they are unbleached inside so gotta wash all the stuff out and they get more absorbent. I have the ribbit too...love it! Plus grasshopper, twilight and the darker blue can't remember the name now and then butternut. Ribbit is my favorite though


----------



## lauriech

I'm terrible for sitting at the laptop too :D but just as I decide on something and go to 'buy it' I get a guilt trip and click out of the website quick as I know I haven't got the money to keep spending...I barely spend anything on myself compared to what I spend on Deri!!!!

I will certainly post a piccie as soon as Deri is wearing it :D

Mo3 - all the BG colours are lush for boys and girls I think...usually girls stuff is so much nicer but in cloth nappies you get a good choice for both!

Have you used cloth for all your 3 boys?

x


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> I'm terrible for sitting at the laptop too :D but just as I decide on something and go to 'buy it' I get a guilt trip and click out of the website quick as I know I haven't got the money to keep spending...*I barely spend anything on myself compared to what I spend on Deri!!!!*
> 
> I will certainly post a piccie as soon as Deri is wearing it :D
> 
> Mo3 - all the BG colours are lush for boys and girls I think...usually girls stuff is so much nicer but in cloth nappies you get a good choice for both!
> 
> Have you used cloth for all your 3 boys?
> 
> x

me too!


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I think there are still lots more girly stuff...especially GMs but luckily there is alot of cute boys stuff too :D I just used cloth on Hayden, really didn't know it was still around with Landon haha, Casen I started looking into it but was so confused by it all and didn't know anyone to really ask about it. But just decided to do it when Hayden, we started when he was 2mo and did it full time since 4mo


----------



## Plumfairy

Evening fluffy bum club girls! How are all the little fluffy bottomed babies and their mamas doing? We've been away for a few days and returned to find a nice pile of parcels on the doorstep :D Unfortunatly half of them have to go back as I ordered the wrong size.. :dohh: But anyway... Hope you're all well :D x x x x x


----------



## thelilbump

Hi Plum. Hope you had a nice time? Aww shame about your parcel.


Do you girls bother with a laundry mesh? I'm thinking about getting one as it'll make my life less stinky lol! They seem to be cheapest on ebay?


----------



## Plumfairy

I dont use one, I kinda think that the nappies wont be able to swish about properly in the machine if they're in a bag... Duno though...!


----------



## thelilbump

they should fall out the bag though as they get spun round, hopefully anyway! I seem to remember my mum having something like it when i was little lol


----------



## lauriech

I was only thinking about this, this morning as I have one on order with my nappy bin...I personally don't think I'll use mine BUT I found them in Tesco and Homebase the other day. I think the one in HB was larger and slightly cheaper???? Can't remember exact details off the top of my head though! :dohh:

Welcome back Maya! :D x


----------



## thelilbump

they had them in homebase?? lol!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I use a laundry bag they are really good, all the stuff does fall out. It means you dont have to plunge your hands into a yukky pail.

I just ordered a BG organic AIO in butternut and a ecobubs in ruby and cream

https://www.teeheebaby.co.uk/product/31/ecobubs

anyone used these before?

I still havent got my order from nappy paradise but they did answer my email. I put "3rd email do not ignore in the title" and then I got a snotty one back saying they had replied to all 3. Did they fuck I got the first two replies at 5.06 this morning and then the 3rd one at 5.18am. They said they cant chase it up with royal mail until next week. 

I think I know whats happened. When I ordered with them there wasnt London in the county list... and it wouldnt let me leave it blank. So I had to pick a random county. I just left it on the first one which said Aberdeen and then I put a note on the order saying obviously my address isnt in aberdeen but I couldnt pick London because it wasnt on the list!! The note came up on the invoice so if they have put Aberdeen its their own stupid fault. My postcode was a London postcode so it wasnt hard to work out. Their stupid fault for having a crap website.


----------



## lauriech

sparkswillfly said:


> I use a laundry bag they are really good, all the stuff does fall out. It means you dont have to plunge your hands into a yukky pail.
> 
> I just ordered a BG organic AIO in butternut and a ecobubs in ruby and cream
> 
> https://www.teeheebaby.co.uk/product/31/ecobubs
> 
> anyone used these before?
> 
> I still havent got my order from nappy paradise but they did answer my email. I put "3rd email do not ignore in the title" and then I got a snotty one back saying they had replied to all 3. Did they fuck I got the first two replies at 5.06 this morning and then the 3rd one at 5.18am. They said they cant chase it up with royal mail until next week.
> 
> I think I know whats happened. When I ordered with them there wasnt London in the county list... and it wouldnt let me leave it blank. So I had to pick a random county. I just left it on the first one which said Aberdeen and then I put a note on the order saying obviously my address isnt in aberdeen but I couldnt pick London because it wasnt on the list!! The note came up on the invoice so if they have put Aberdeen its their own stupid fault. My postcode was a London postcode so it wasnt hard to work out. Their stupid fault for having a crap website.

OMG - I'm loving that eco bubs!!!!!!! :blush: Lush! :D

I can't believe Nappy Paradise, that's disgusting. So when are you going to get your order? I'm still having trouble with The Nappy Lady...still no bin!!!!!!!! :growlmad:

I got my BG AIO Organic today and is drying atm...really like the look of it. I got mine in Ribbit :D

x


----------



## thelilbump

ow look at these little baby leg gift sets;
girls
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jill-Leg-W...sr_1_20?ie=UTF8&s=baby&qid=1250889986&sr=8-20

boys
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jack-Leg-W..._18?ie=UTF8&s=clothing&qid=1250889986&sr=8-18


teehee cute idea!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I got my nappy pail really quickly from the nappy lady. Very Strange.

I have no idea when my nappy paradise order will turn up, if it does turn up that is. Ive had other stuff delivered no problems recently.


----------



## thelilbump

thats shocking about nappy paradise, i thought twice about ordering from them yesterday because of it.


----------



## sparkswillfly

well we shall see if they turn up whether they were telling the truth from the post mark. I dont understand why they would lie but then where are they :shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

hi ladies :wave:

good to have you back plum :D

sam - that is bloody disgusting from n/p - hope they arrive soon :D, loving loving loving the eco bubs! gorgeous :thumbup:

lilbump - how nice are though baby legs! 

my order (ordered last sunday) from nappy needs still isn't here :( hoping it will be here soon!


----------



## Plumfairy

Carly, Ive bought a few bits from nappyneeds. Both times there have been things missing from the orders and they've written "to follow" on the invoice...If I havent had the missing things by next week I'll email. I hope you get what you've ordered off them. The things that did arrive came pretty quickly though. Maybe just out of stock or something. x


----------



## dizzyspells

Welcome back Plumfairy hope you had a nice break!!

Sorry to you ladies who are having probs with orders!!

OMG Sparks love those ecobubs,not supposed to be spending any more money!

Has anybody used Bambino Mio nappies???My sister just called me and her friend bought a birth to potty pack of them and used the newborn but then changed her mind about using re-usable and she said I can have them all for free if I want them most of them new!!!!Not going to say no,but just wondered if they were good or are they a bit faffy.


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks Dizzy! :D Had a lush break ta! Ive never used bambino mios so no idea, but nice one for getting em free! Are they pockets? x


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> Carly, Ive bought a few bits from nappyneeds. Both times there have been things missing from the orders and they've written "to follow" on the invoice...If I havent had the missing things by next week I'll email. I hope you get what you've ordered off them. The things that did arrive came pretty quickly though. Maybe just out of stock or something. x

thanks for the advice honey :D i'm really hoping they arrive soon, might give them an email if they aren't here by monday! i'm so impatient!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sparkswillfly said:


> I use a laundry bag they are really good, all the stuff does fall out. It means you dont have to plunge your hands into a yukky pail.
> 
> I just ordered a BG organic AIO in butternut and a ecobubs in ruby and cream
> 
> https://www.teeheebaby.co.uk/product/31/ecobubs
> 
> anyone used these before?
> 
> I still havent got my order from nappy paradise but they did answer my email. I put "3rd email do not ignore in the title" and then I got a snotty one back saying they had replied to all 3. Did they fuck I got the first two replies at 5.06 this morning and then the 3rd one at 5.18am. They said they cant chase it up with royal mail until next week.
> 
> I think I know whats happened. When I ordered with them there wasnt London in the county list... and it wouldnt let me leave it blank. So I had to pick a random county. I just left it on the first one which said Aberdeen and then I put a note on the order saying obviously my address isnt in aberdeen but I couldnt pick London because it wasnt on the list!! The note came up on the invoice so if they have put Aberdeen its their own stupid fault. My postcode was a London postcode so it wasnt hard to work out. Their stupid fault for having a crap website.

sam, where do you find the size guide on that website?

Ive been fancying some ecobubs and gone to order a few but could never fathom out the sizes!:dohh:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

anyone ordered from weenotions?

I ordered my nappies about 2-3 weeks ago now, still no nappies! I know they are made to order but was wondering if anyone has received theres and how long was delivery?


----------



## Plumfairy

xxxjacquixxx said:


> anyone ordered from weenotions?
> 
> I ordered my nappies about 2-3 weeks ago now, still no nappies! I know they are made to order but was wondering if anyone has received theres and how long was delivery?

I havent ordered from them, but was recently on their website and Im sure it said that they weren't actually making any at the moment... I think It was until end of August sometime... Not sure though.. Have you emailed them?


----------



## sparkswillfly

xxxjacquixxx said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> I use a laundry bag they are really good, all the stuff does fall out. It means you dont have to plunge your hands into a yukky pail.
> 
> I just ordered a BG organic AIO in butternut and a ecobubs in ruby and cream
> 
> https://www.teeheebaby.co.uk/product/31/ecobubs
> 
> anyone used these before?
> 
> I still havent got my order from nappy paradise but they did answer my email. I put "3rd email do not ignore in the title" and then I got a snotty one back saying they had replied to all 3. Did they fuck I got the first two replies at 5.06 this morning and then the 3rd one at 5.18am. They said they cant chase it up with royal mail until next week.
> 
> I think I know whats happened. When I ordered with them there wasnt London in the county list... and it wouldnt let me leave it blank. So I had to pick a random county. I just left it on the first one which said Aberdeen and then I put a note on the order saying obviously my address isnt in aberdeen but I couldnt pick London because it wasnt on the list!! The note came up on the invoice so if they have put Aberdeen its their own stupid fault. My postcode was a London postcode so it wasnt hard to work out. Their stupid fault for having a crap website.
> 
> sam, where do you find the size guide on that website?
> 
> Ive been fancying some ecobubs and gone to order a few but could never fathom out the sizes!:dohh:Click to expand...

https://www.ecobubs.co.nz/newsite/product.asp

I found the sizes on here. x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Plumfairy said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> anyone ordered from weenotions?
> 
> I ordered my nappies about 2-3 weeks ago now, still no nappies! I know they are made to order but was wondering if anyone has received theres and how long was delivery?
> 
> I havent ordered from them, but was recently on their website and Im sure it said that they weren't actually making any at the moment... I think It was until end of August sometime... Not sure though.. Have you emailed them?Click to expand...

just did:thumbup:

I want my weenotions!


----------



## sparkswillfly

I want my bloody black blueberry and Itti :hissy:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

i get so frustrated waiting for nappies!!!

Ive just ordered 2 eco thingymajiggies! :thumbup:


----------



## sparkswillfly

me too. I want them NOW!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh dear! Do I sense some nappy rage?


----------



## sparkswillfly

definite nappy rage!!! :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

sparkswillfly said:


> definite nappy rage!!! :rofl:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

o my god those eco tots are soooooooo sweet nightmare i'm banned from buyin more this month :hissy:

i have ordered from nappy needs before n got everything super quick !! i'm waiting for huggalugs from them :shrug: 

jacq i think i remember seeing that they had a backlog and orders would take a while (weenotions that is)

:rofl:@nappy rage !! 

cant wait till tomoz i have a pair ofhuggalugs , bg aio organic n an amber necklace on their way...oh yeh n a couple of dummies to try (not exciting but have had a nightmare getting her to take one so have tried loads!!!!!!!!) my postie is gonna get attacked tomorro! poor bloke !!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RainbowMum

Has anyone ever tried the close parent pop in Nappy? I can get one for free and obviously am not going to refuse it, just wondering how you rate it...

https://www.closeparent.com/shop/nappies/the-popin.dot


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: @ nappy rage! i can just imagine postie's being stalked up and down the country! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

dizzyspells said:


> Has anybody used Bambino Mio nappies???My sister just called me and her friend bought a birth to potty pack of them and used the newborn but then changed her mind about using re-usable and she said I can have them all for free if I want them most of them new!!!!Not going to say no,but just wondered if they were good or are they a bit faffy.

I use mios hun. Not cheap that birth to potty pack! They're okay they were the first nappy i bought. I prefer the BG and such like but i do use the mios at home inbetween times. They are a prefold nappy and i think i was lucky and found the right fold for us the first time but theres a fair variety of ways to fold. I don't take these nappies out with me because they're just much to much fuss. I tend to have two wraps on the go now already folded aswell because it's not easy, taking a wrap off then trying to stuff a wrap with a fidgety baby! I change them more frequently than the BG and itti bittis aswell because they don't have that fibre cover that keeps the wee away from LO's bum. If you have any qus i'll be happy to help :hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Had an e-mail back off weenotions and she has just finished my last one and says they will be posted monday:happydance:

Ooohhh cannot wait!

And.....ive got 2 eco bots on their way too!


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: yay!


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacquixxx said:


> Had an e-mail back off weenotions and she has just finished my last one and says they will be posted monday:happydance:
> 
> Ooohhh cannot wait!
> 
> And.....ive got 2 eco bots on their way too!

Ohh yey!!The post man will def be getting stalked next week then!!!:rofl:x


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody used Bambino Mio nappies???My sister just called me and her friend bought a birth to potty pack of them and used the newborn but then changed her mind about using re-usable and she said I can have them all for free if I want them most of them new!!!!Not going to say no,but just wondered if they were good or are they a bit faffy.
> 
> I use mios hun. Not cheap that birth to potty pack! They're okay they were the first nappy i bought. I prefer the BG and such like but i do use the mios at home inbetween times. They are a prefold nappy and i think i was lucky and found the right fold for us the first time but theres a fair variety of ways to fold. I don't take these nappies out with me because they're just much to much fuss. I tend to have two wraps on the go now already folded aswell because it's not easy, taking a wrap off then trying to stuff a wrap with a fidgety baby! I change them more frequently than the BG and itti bittis aswell because they don't have that fibre cover that keeps the wee away from LO's bum. If you have any qus i'll be happy to help :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you hun!Got them today and there are loads of the things!!!They are in a huge BamBino Mio rucksack with everything inside.Going to have a play tommorow with them so if I get lost will give you a shout!,think there are about 50 prefolds and not sure if they are all diff sizes or if its just the wraps.There is def one lot of larger prefolds but the others all look the same!!.:shrug: Cannot believe I got them all for free,just looked on Mothercare and they are over £200!!


----------



## princess_bump

dizzyspells said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Has anybody used Bambino Mio nappies???My sister just called me and her friend bought a birth to potty pack of them and used the newborn but then changed her mind about using re-usable and she said I can have them all for free if I want them most of them new!!!!Not going to say no,but just wondered if they were good or are they a bit faffy.
> 
> I use mios hun. Not cheap that birth to potty pack! They're okay they were the first nappy i bought. I prefer the BG and such like but i do use the mios at home inbetween times. They are a prefold nappy and i think i was lucky and found the right fold for us the first time but theres a fair variety of ways to fold. I don't take these nappies out with me because they're just much to much fuss. I tend to have two wraps on the go now already folded aswell because it's not easy, taking a wrap off then trying to stuff a wrap with a fidgety baby! I change them more frequently than the BG and itti bittis aswell because they don't have that fibre cover that keeps the wee away from LO's bum. If you have any qus i'll be happy to help :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun!Got them today and there are loads of the things!!!They are in a huge BamBino Mio rucksack with everything inside.Going to have a play tommorow with them so if I get lost will give you a shout!,think there are about 50 prefolds and not sure if they are all diff sizes or if its just the wraps.There is def one lot of larger prefolds but the others all look the same!!.:shrug: Cannot believe I got them all for free,just looked on Mothercare and they are over £200!!Click to expand...

thats fab honey :D enjoy :yipee:


----------



## Plumfairy

Evening girls! :D How is everyone? Wow Dizzy cant believe you got £200 worth of nappies for free! Go you!! Let us know how you get on with them! x


----------



## princess_bump

we're good thank you :D loving my new nappy pail :wohoo:


----------



## Plumfairy

princess_bump said:


> we're good thank you :D loving my new nappy pail :wohoo:

OOh yay you got one! :D What fancy things does it do? Is it just basically a bucket with a lid? I really need one of those, just using a small bin type thing atm!


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> we're good thank you :D loving my new nappy pail :wohoo:
> 
> OOh yay you got one! :D What fancy things does it do? Is it just basically a bucket with a lid? I really need one of those, just using a small bin type thing atm!Click to expand...

nope its a pretty basic one honey :D just a bucket with a lid :D
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=42764041&mcb=core
its the mothercare smart nappy one, as i wanted it now :blush: its really good and seems to do the job perfectly :D


----------



## dizzyspells

Plumfairy!I am good thanks,I know I cant believe it:happydance:!!Will update tommorow when I have a go!lol

Princess Bump!Yeay the nappy pail arrived:happydance:!!I still use a small bin with a lid on!oops!

What are yours(and everybody elses) real names by the way? feel silly calling you Plumfairy and Princess Bump!:blush:


I'm Hannah!!:hi: Brunette but should of been Blonde hence the Dizzyspells!!:muaha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

and I'm Jacqui ...:rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

xxxjacquixxx said:


> and I'm Jacqui ...:rofl:

:rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

dizzyspells said:


> Plumfairy!I am good thanks,I know I cant believe it:happydance:!!Will update tommorow when I have a go!lol
> 
> Princess Bump!Yeay the nappy pail arrived:happydance:!!I still use a small bin with a lid on!oops!
> 
> What are yours(and everybody elses) real names by the way? feel silly calling you Plumfairy and Princess Bump!:blush:
> 
> 
> I'm Hannah!!:hi: Brunette but should of been Blonde hence the Dizzyspells!!:muaha:

:rofl: i no, i feel silly when people call me princess_bump/pb :blush:

i'm carly :hi: hi hannah :D


----------



## Plumfairy

Hi Hannah :wave: Im Maya - Pronounced Mya, not May-a (like mayonnaise) :D Nice to meet you! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> Hi Hannah :wave: Im Maya - Pronounced Mya, not May-a (like mayonnaise) :D Nice to meet you! :happydance:

nice to meet you maya :D


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi Carly,Maya and would never of guessed Jacqui:rofl:!!

Thats better,but it also means I have to try and remember names now!:dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Well i did it! 

I finally bit the bullet and ended up buying 6 2nd hand V3 Bum genius for NZ$80,-!!!
Cant wait to try them out once little Cole is born...

No way back now, baby is gonna have a cloth bum :D
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/94/101901094_full.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Well i did it!
> 
> I finally bit the bullet and ended up buying 6 2nd hand V3 Bum genius for NZ$80,-!!!
> Cant wait to try them out once little Cole is born...
> 
> No way back now, baby is gonna have a cloth bum :D
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/94/101901094_full.jpg

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## lauriech

Oooo....you girls can talk!!!! :winkwink: Just read through loadsa pages to catch up!!!!

I tried my BG Organic AIO out yesterday - took Deri out in it to MIL's (didn't tell OH it was a new nappy) and he had it on for about 3 hours...perfect, no leaks or anything and then he pooped just before I was about to change him and no problems there either! :dance: I had to popper up the front to make it smaller too as it was loose round his legs when I first put it on....which is great...means he'll have loads of time in these...won't outgrow them too quickly!
I'm so ordering more of these :happydance: I would guess that because Deri is big and that I had to make the nappy smaller, that they'll come up big on a small/newborn baba?

I've been persevering with my Itti's too and haven't had any problems really, just as long as I change them within two hours...just feels like all I'm doing is changing nappies atm!!!

BUT I've had two BB's leak on Deri today :cry: not really sure why, unless I'm not doing them up tight enough?

AND still no nappy bin but I have now been told I can have a refund and return the items once I receive them....I don't want the bloody money, just want my bin etc. If they don't turn up tomorrow I'm requesting a refund as it's doing my head in now! :growlmad: They won't confirm 'what date' they were posted either but say they've been posted!

x


----------



## saraendepity

:grr: cant believe how poo they r being about the bin!!! i would've went ape on them by now!!!!!!!!!

so pleased you rate your new BG AIO i have one ordered hopefully it'll come on monday :wohoo: hope its not too big on her skinny ass !!!

pleased you're persvering with your itti's too... daisy has one on now n i think i have it cracked.......i just put the small soaker in no leaks so far :thumbup: waiting for small boosters to come... oh doesnt no about these tho i did confess about the 2 pairs of huggalugs and BG AIO and a new dummy to try...... i got the usual:nope: whoops !!!!:haha::blush:

:hug:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duffers

Hello ladies, can I join you please??
I'm hoping to use cloth nappies with my first but feeling abit overwhelemd with setting up a system at the moment. Would really appreciate your esteemed advice!
I've bought the mothercare starter pack and 8 bluberry onesize nappies. I've also been given the Cotton Bottoms birth to potty set by a friend. I've no idea how to get a nappy pail system started and my head is spinning with wet pailing vs dry pailing - how do I choose what to do? Also, do you use liners with app your nappies so that poo can be flushed away of do you just toss the whole lot into the pail?
Look forward to chatting with you all,
Pippa


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun welcome :wave:

best thing to do is to just have a bash n see how you get on!! i have the mothercar smart nappy n really rate it !! also bb (blueberry's) are really good too !!!!!!! i use liners when i expect a poo !! i use the boots own make they are really soft n not papery like so many others :thumbup: 

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome duffers :hi: i agree just give it a go and see how you go :)

laurie - i think thats bloody disgusting about your bin! i too would have gone nuts by now :hugs: xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

hellooooo and welcome to the dark side :rofl: 

prepare to be skint! :rofl:

Laurie...thats bad about the bin...I woulda been going mental by now too, I dont do waiting!:growlmad:

I really dont understand why your itti's leak! Leo is quite a wetter too but ive only had a leak once when it was on for about 6 hours :blush: (oh's fault!)

OMG its monday tomorrow...

Im gonna be up super early waiting for mr postie!

:mail:


----------



## princess_bump

yep i'm def stalking our postie tomorrow, i'm waiting on my nappy needs order :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm on postie stalk mission tomorrow tooo!!! i'm waiting for my BG AIO :thumbup: sooooooooo excited!! i'm not out tomorrow either so it'll be straight in the wash n then dryer so she can wear it tomoz :wohoo:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Evening :wave:

How are you all? Washing nappies ready for the morning no doubt!!!! :blush:

(forgive me if I miss someone out)

Sara - I'm sure you'll love your BG AIO Organic...can't wait to use mine again tomorrow....I hope your one fits little Daisy ok! I found it a little loose around the legs on Deri (believe it or not!) so just poppered it up. Think I could've even pulled it onto the tightest but we'll see tomorrow when I try again. I would've taken pics yesterday but OH didn't know it was a new nappy so I couldn't :blush: Will do so tomorrow!
Hope you get your outstanding bits tomorrow!

Carly - Hope you get your Nappy Needs order tomorrow!

Jacqui - I don't get why the Itti's leak either? :shrug: Maybe I'm doing something wrong with the inserts? Help! They seem to be better now BUT I have to change them within 2 hours. 
Hope you get your weenotions soon!

Duffers - welcome to the BnB Fluffy Bum Club and as Jacqui says, welcome to the dark side...you'll soon be skint like all of us!!!!!!!! :dohh: If you need any help, just shout! I would just use a dry pail (bin with a lid). no need for soaking, just wash them as and when you need to and voila, job done for the next use. I also only use a flushable liner if I think a poop is on it's way. If LO poos and I haven't used a liver then I wash the nappy out with the shower and put it in the nappy bin with the others ready for the wash. HTH's.

x


----------



## sparkswillfly

If the postman doesnt bring me nappies tomorrow Im going to be pissed off!!!!

Im waiting for black blueberry and Ittis (which I think are lost)

a white itti and a yellow BG AIO and a eco bubs


----------



## lauriech

Oh hun I really hope you get your Nappy Paradise order! Sounds like you have some other lush nappies on order too! :thumbup:

x


----------



## dizzyspells

Welcome Duffers!!:hi:

:mail:Hope everybody on postie stalking duty tommorow gets what they are waiting for!:yipee:

Fingers crossed Sparks and Laurie that they finnally arrive tommorow!

I am not waiting for anything :cry: think I might have to go and fix that!!:happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

dizzyspells said:


> Welcome Duffers!!:hi:
> 
> :mail:Hope everybody on postie stalking duty tommorow gets what they are waiting for!:yipee:
> 
> Fingers crossed Sparks and Laurie that they finnally arrive tommorow!
> 
> *I am not waiting for anything  think I might have to go and fix that*!!:happydance:

:rofl: me to... :blush: x


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...quick question. I'm about to buy a couple more BG V3's for night use....does anyone use BG AIO Organics for night time as I prefer these?

Any thoughts? What do you all use? My disposables are almost run out now (have been using them up as overnight nappies, although I hate them!) so need to buy a couple purely for that purpose? 

x


----------



## Plumfairy

Oops only just saw this.. Im using the BGv3 as you well know and its doing brill! No leaks and its on for 12+ hours x Although weighs 2 tonnes in the morning :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

They obviously work so will defo try out my BG tomorrow night! I might see if I can pop to a Mothecare store that has BG's for sale tomorrow so I can buy an extra one quick (although, some of the online stores deliver soooo fast!).

Anyone tried the BG AIO Organic at night? I love mine! :D

x


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> They obviously work so will defo try out my BG tomorrow night! I might see if I can pop to a Mothecare store that has BG's for sale tomorrow so I can buy an extra one quick (although, some of the online stores deliver soooo fast!).
> 
> Anyone tried the BG AIO Organic at night? I love mine! :D
> 
> x

Do mothercare sell them? Haha you're so impatient!! :dohh: x


----------



## saraendepity

yeah they do but think you can only get day packs of about 5 ?? n only a couple of colour choices ???? correct me if i'm wrong??


----------



## Plumfairy

My mothercare is totally crap so I doubt they'd do them. Its actually about the same size as a corner shop! :dohh:


----------



## Pyrrhic

Mothercare smart nappies are good though!


----------



## Plumfairy

rafwife said:


> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!

Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?


----------



## saraendepity

yeh they r sized but r defo worth it !!!! you get sml med n lrge well newborn but i didnt use em!! any hoo the soakers are smal /med in one then a seperate large so you dont have togo out n get new soakers when you go from small to medium!! you can get a trial pack for £9.99 defo worth a try!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

those BG AIO organics do look very tempting ! they are on the expensive side though but they may be worth it...

i have the normal BG V3's now and i will probably be getting 2 of the organics.. ive read somewhere that they do fab as night diaper, i think it was on some blog..
probably not suppose to post that link here though..

have also been contemplating to buy some kushies newborn as im a bit worried he may not fit into the BG's right away.. anyone with experiences on that?!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Ive not used only used the pocket ones at night. Not sure how the AIOs would be overnight because you cant add extra inserts like I do with the others.

Any sign of anyones postman? Mine is no where to be seen.


----------



## princess_bump

nope no signs of my postie either :hissy: though i shouldn't moan too much, i ordered a week ago yesterday - u have been waiting ages sam :grr:


----------



## lauriech

I was just wondering the same! Our postie doesn't show is face til 12.30/1 here unless it's a Saturday and wants to finish early...rubbish!

Yeah Mothercare do the BG's but I think you're right Sara....I've only seen the packs of 5 in pale green in Mothercare (it's one of the big Mothercare World stores Maya, I bet in the smaller one in town they don't do any cloth nappies!!!). What I meant was, I'd need one for two nights, just in case I didn't have the one BG V3 I own clean and dry ready for the following night!

Think I might trial the V3 tonight and maybe the Organic tomorrow night to compare? Although I love my Organic one so would rather use it in the day!

I looked at the Mothercare nappies a few times but I don't like the look of them tbh...think they feel plasticy (sp?) inside...just my opinion though :shrug: I haven't tried them...they may well be fab!

x


----------



## princess_bump

i've def seen some in mothercare and in boots - i think i've only seen the Bambino Mio in boots, i liked the look of them but they had none in maddi's size :dohh:

oh and i forget to say - i've just looked back at my nappy needs order and i've realised i don't think its been dispatched yet :hissy:


----------



## lauriech

Oh no! Have you contacted them Carly? That's pants too!

Yeah Boots changed from selling Bambinex to Bambino Mios and they only ever stock small and medium sizes!!!!!! I keep looking hoping they might start selling large but they don't.

Can anyone recommend a website (one in particular) for buying reusable wipes, a decent (but cheap-ish) nappy pail and wet bag as I still don't have mine and I'm fed up now. Using a bloody tummy tub (baby bath which looks like a bin) with a muslin draped over with tea tree oil on to stop the smells! To be fair, it is actually working, no smells at all! :D


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> i've def seen some in mothercare and in boots - i think i've only seen the Bambino Mio in boots, i liked the look of them but they had none in maddi's size :dohh:
> 
> oh and i forget to say - i've just looked back at my nappy needs order and i've realised i don't think its been dispatched yet :hissy:

i ordered my huggalugs from nappy needs and git it two days later??? i also bought my fuzzy from there ages ago n got it the next day????? 

the mother care i get my bits n pieces from is a world one so stock a fair bit - re usable wipes wet bags(but quite plasticky so havent bought one) mio's v3's (only in white or light green) and their smart nappy 

laurie - they are a little on the plasticky side but not too bad !! daisy never complains!! i just use mine as back up nappy when everything else is in the wash or if i wanna save the pretty ones for going out !! 

i'm still waiting for mr postman to arrive and if he doesnt have a handful of pressies for me i'm not gonna be a happy bunny!!!


sara
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

The postman came and didnt bring me anything :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> The postman came and didnt bring me anything :cry:

:hissy:


----------



## lauriech

Same here :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

i got my BG AIO :happydance:

hope your posties bring pressies very soon 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Pyrrhic

Plumfairy said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...

The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!


----------



## saraendepity

rafwife said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...
> 
> The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!Click to expand...

i thought the inners were small/medium and large


----------



## Pyrrhic

saraendepity said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...
> 
> The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the inners were small/medium and largeClick to expand...

No, its the waterproof outers that are sized. The folded hemp inner bits are all one size :)


----------



## saraendepity

rafwife said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...
> 
> The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the inners were small/medium and largeClick to expand...
> 
> No, its the waterproof outers that are sized. The folded hemp inner bits are all one size :)Click to expand...

mine arent hemp??????????? can you get different soakers??????


----------



## saraendepity

omg i have a bb leak :( gutted :hissy:


----------



## lauriech

I did again this morning too Sara :cry: I've gotta be doing something wrong?

On a plus note.....

I just got my Nappy Bin, Mesh and Wet Bags!!!!!!! :dance:

Although the nappy bin is a crap piece of plastic with a lid on in cream and I'm sure it was meant to be white....I'm off to complain this afternoon about the disgusting service. I was told last week (tues/weds) it had been sent but it bloody hadn't as I checked the post mark and it was sent friday :growlmad: I HATE people lying...why didn't they just tell me it was out of stock or that it hadn't been sent? :shrug:

x


----------



## lauriech

Would a BB work overnight until I can afford to buy more BG V3's?

x


----------



## lauriech

rafwife said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...
> 
> The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the inners were small/medium and largeClick to expand...
> 
> No, its the waterproof outers that are sized. The folded hemp inner bits are all one size :)Click to expand...

I was just browsing the Mothercare website and the smart nappy outers are sized as rafwife says and the inners are sized too (newborn, small/medium and large) as Sara said! They don't state the material used to make the reusable inners either :shrug: Just thought I'd let you girls know if you're thinking of trying them :D


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> I did again this morning too Sara :cry: I've gotta be doing something wrong?
> 
> On a plus note.....
> 
> I just got my Nappy Bin, Mesh and Wet Bags!!!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Although the nappy bin is a crap piece of plastic with a lid on in cream and I'm sure it was meant to be white....I'm off to complain this afternoon about the disgusting service. I was told last week (tues/weds) it had been sent but it bloody hadn't as I checked the post mark and it was sent friday :growlmad: I HATE people lying...why didn't they just tell me it was out of stock or that it hadn't been sent? :shrug:
> 
> x

i figured out why mine leaked....it was soaked !! she only had it on about an hour!! she must have been peeing non stop!!! lol 

i would totally complain if they said it had been sent n they were lying..was it in an e mail they said it had been sent??? 


lauriech said:


> Would a BB work overnight until I can afford to buy more BG V3's?
> 
> x

i would just have a try hun...do you have more inserts you can use to boost the absorbtion??? 



lauriech said:


> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rafwife said:
> 
> 
> Mothercare smart nappies are good though!
> 
> Hmm Ive been wondering about these and considering getting a few. Are they sized?Click to expand...
> 
> The outers are sized, the inners are one sized :) Really good for bulking out your stash!Click to expand...
> 
> i thought the inners were small/medium and largeClick to expand...
> 
> No, its the waterproof outers that are sized. The folded hemp inner bits are all one size :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was just browsing the Mothercare website and the smart nappy outers are sized as rafwife says and the inners are sized too (newborn, small/medium and large) as Sara said! They don't state the material used to make the reusable inners either :shrug: Just thought I'd let you girls know if you're thinking of trying them :DClick to expand...

i thought so thanks hun :kiss:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Hey how do you do multi quotes in one reply...I've been meaning to find out since I joined :dohh:

Yep I have the email - will be kicking off later as I certianly did patience with them!

Maybe that's why Deri's leak so much...some of his nappies get very wet! Even after 1 1/2 - 2 hours! :blush: Others are not as soaked when I change? Having said that, it was a brand new BB (only washed once) so maybe the absorbancy needs building :shrug:

I don't have any extra boosters/inners atm but will be buying some for night use I think!

x


----------



## saraendepity

i've found that if i'm gonna get a leak its in the morning time - must be when she pee's most?? i'm ordering more boosters/soakers when i order my new bb and wet bag defo gonna come in useful!!

hope you go ape on their ass - theres no need to lie about something like that!! 

to do a multi quote instead of clicking quote click the little plus sign beside it...keep doin that till you get to your last one you wanna quote n on the last one click quote n that takes you to your reply screen....does that make sense???? dunno if i just typed a load of poop !!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi girls! Postie came to me too this morning!!

I got my cow print BB :happydance: It is sooooooo soft!!! Can't wait to put it on her little bum! I have already washed it and the outer has come out almost dry!! And I reckon the inner will be ready for tomorrow...prepare for some pics of my little squidgy. Am also on the look out for a cow print tee for her so if anyone spots one anywhere, let me know!!

I also got my first BG! Fab fab fab colour (Zinnia) and also seems like it will air dry pretty fast. And I also got a purple spotty tots bots wrap for my boring bamboozles...yay. Though I don't like them very much...they seem to get super wet after even an hour all around her tummy and the sides of the velcro tabs etc. Maybe i'm doing something wrong...

And I'm another big fan of the mothercare smart nappy :thumbup: The outers are sized, and the inners are small/medium and large. I use them to bulk my stash also cos they are a bit boring :) They dry super fast too.

Love Laura xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Hi girls! Postie came to me too this morning!!
> 
> I got my cow print BB :happydance: It is sooooooo soft!!! Can't wait to put it on her little bum! I have already washed it and the outer has come out almost dry!! And I reckon the inner will be ready for tomorrow...prepare for some pics of my little squidgy. Am also on the look out for a cow print tee for her so if anyone spots one anywhere, let me know!!
> 
> I also got my first BG! Fab fab fab colour (Zinnia) and also seems like it will air dry pretty fast. And I also got a purple spotty tots bots wrap for my boring bamboozles...yay. Though I don't like them very much...they seem to get super wet after even an hour all around her tummy and the sides of the velcro tabs etc. Maybe i'm doing something wrong...
> 
> And I'm another big fan of the mothercare smart nappy :thumbup: The outers are sized, and the inners are small/medium and large. I use them to bulk my stash also cos they are a bit boring :) They dry super fast too.
> 
> Love Laura xxxxx

cant wait to see pix hunni.... i have that BG and its a gorgeous colour isnt it!!! the outer drys really quick..... i have the same probs with my bamboozles - i've stopped using them now! i only use them if everyting is in the wash or on the line etc etc poor lttle bug ends up with a wet tummy n everything!! not my idea of a nice fluffy butt :growlmad:

*guess who's tumble dryer has just beeped!!!!!!!!! woooooooooohoooooooo i'm off to see if they're dry ...hold this thought.....*


----------



## saraendepity

urgh not quite...its still a teeny bit damp where the booster thingy is sewn in!! hopefully only a little longer...i've put it on for another 20 mins!!!:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

*ITS DRY!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:










sorry:blush:i'm a touch excited!


----------



## Babyshambelle

:happydance:Hahaha...bless you love xx


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> Can anyone recommend a website (one in particular) for buying reusable wipes, a decent (but cheap-ish) nappy pail and wet bag as I still don't have mine and I'm fed up now. Using a bloody tummy tub (baby bath which looks like a bin) with a muslin draped over with tea tree oil on to stop the smells! To be fair, it is actually working, no smells at all! :D

I'd like to know this too i really need to buy some! Though i got a kitchen compost bin for my nappies, from morrisons for about £2 - bargain!



saraendepity said:


> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls! Postie came to me too this morning!!
> 
> I got my cow print BB :happydance: It is sooooooo soft!!! Can't wait to put it on her little bum! I have already washed it and the outer has come out almost dry!! And I reckon the inner will be ready for tomorrow...prepare for some pics of my little squidgy. Am also on the look out for a cow print tee for her so if anyone spots one anywhere, let me know!!
> 
> I also got my first BG! Fab fab fab colour (Zinnia) and also seems like it will air dry pretty fast. And I also got a purple spotty tots bots wrap for my boring bamboozles...yay. Though I don't like them very much...they seem to get super wet after even an hour all around her tummy and the sides of the velcro tabs etc. Maybe i'm doing something wrong...
> 
> And I'm another big fan of the mothercare smart nappy :thumbup: The outers are sized, and the inners are small/medium and large. I use them to bulk my stash also cos they are a bit boring :) They dry super fast too.
> 
> Love Laura xxxxx
> 
> cant wait to see pix hunni.... i have that BG and its a gorgeous colour isnt it!!!Click to expand...

I have that BG too :happydance:


Carly what size would maddi be in the bambino mio's? Just if you wanted to try them i'm selling a new but washed large mio wrap in a star print and i'm sure i still have a brand new prefold if you're interested? Not sure about the size though whether Maddi would be large/ extra large


----------



## dizzyspells

sparkswillfly said:


> The postman came and didnt bring me anything :cry:

Sorry hun :cry: Cannot believe your still waiting!



lauriech said:


> I did again this morning too Sara :cry: I've gotta be doing something wrong?
> 
> On a plus note.....
> 
> I just got my Nappy Bin, Mesh and Wet Bags!!!!!!! :dance:
> 
> Although the nappy bin is a crap piece of plastic with a lid on in cream and I'm sure it was meant to be white....I'm off to complain this afternoon about the disgusting service. I was told last week (tues/weds) it had been sent but it bloody hadn't as I checked the post mark and it was sent friday :growlmad: I HATE people lying...why didn't they just tell me it was out of stock or that it hadn't been sent? :shrug:
> 
> x

Thats is really bad service get there bums kicked into shape!!



Babyshambelle said:


> Hi girls! Postie came to me too this morning!!
> 
> I got my cow print BB :happydance: It is sooooooo soft!!! Can't wait to put it on her little bum! I have already washed it and the outer has come out almost dry!! And I reckon the inner will be ready for tomorrow...prepare for some pics of my little squidgy. Am also on the look out for a cow print tee for her so if anyone spots one anywhere, let me know!!
> 
> I also got my first BG! Fab fab fab colour (Zinnia) and also seems like it will air dry pretty fast. And I also got a purple spotty tots bots wrap for my boring bamboozles...yay. Though I don't like them very much...they seem to get super wet after even an hour all around her tummy and the sides of the velcro tabs etc. Maybe i'm doing something wrong...
> 
> And I'm another big fan of the mothercare smart nappy :thumbup: The outers are sized, and the inners are small/medium and large. I use them to bulk my stash also cos they are a bit boring :) They dry super fast too.
> 
> Love Laura xxxxx

WooHoooo can wait to see some pics!!!!!I have a cow print happy heiny and its soo cute!!



saraendepity said:


> *ITS DRY!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> sorry:blush:i'm a touch excited!


Yeay!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well I have been trying the BamBino Mios out and have got the hang of them now,not as difficult as it looks!!I am pretty impressed to be honest,no leaks at all and they are pretty slim fitting.I took Lilbumps advice and just pre-made some wraps up.Not bad for free!!!!!!:happydance:

Off to do a wee-notions order now as they are back online and I have seen an embroidery I really want on a black nappy!!:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Have you seen this page on the mio site for the folds hannah?

https://www.bambinomio.com/v06/nap/usr.cgi

it's even got video lol!


----------



## dizzyspells

No not seen that,will have a look now.Thanks hun!!.

I just want some nice wraps now,they are all White apart from 2!!!


----------



## thelilbump

i was wondering if you can use the blueberry wraps? I find the mios are okay but they don't offer the widest choice.


----------



## dizzyspells

That would be good!.They are a bit ltd for choice really just been looking.Wonder if an Itti without the boosters in and the Mio instead would work rather than buying the itti boosters??Might have a try!x


----------



## dippy dee

how happy am i???????/ i am now using fluffies 24/7 and last night put harley in a mothercare smart nappy and he was lovely and dry this morning and my boy is a heavy wetter so i'm in search for some cheap smart nappies x


----------



## princess_bump

apologies if i leave any one out :blush:

sam - that is terrible! def complain! as with your laurie! :hissy:

Laura - enjoy your new bb! i love ours :wohoo:

lilbump - i think maddi would be a large :thumbup: have you put it in the cloth buy and sell hon? 

i'm going to contact nappy needs now :hissy: hoping my order will be here soon! :cry: i've been wet pailing thus far, and have decided tonight (just put maddi's nappies on as she's now in bed :)) that i think i would prefer to dry pail - so i'm going to see how i get on with dry pailing this week :D oh the things i get excited about :lol: also - meeting mummy friends tomorrow and am going to try cloth when out again - she went out in cloth today (clinic and the park - itti) and all was fab :wohoo:


----------



## saraendepity

thats great donna :thumbup:

carly (i think pb?) lol sorry if its wrong! fantastic you'll have to convert all of your friends to the dark side!!!!!!

i am officially leaving my oh! ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................i'm gonna marry my BG AIO!!! i totally love it !! its soooo soft n gorgeous !!!! pics coming up in the cloth bum pic section!!!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

saraendepity said:


> thats great donna :thumbup:
> 
> carly (i think pb?) lol sorry if its wrong! fantastic you'll have to convert all of your friends to the dark side!!!!!!
> 
> i am officially leaving my oh! ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................i'm gonna marry my BG AIO!!! i totally love it !! its soooo soft n gorgeous !!!! pics coming up in the cloth bum pic section!!!!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl: this is soooooo true! maddi's itti was showing under her dress :blush: and i was thinking, "yep i use cloth :smug:" :blush:


----------



## dizzyspells

:rofl:


saraendepity said:


> thats great donna :thumbup:
> 
> carly (i think pb?) lol sorry if its wrong! fantastic you'll have to convert all of your friends to the dark side!!!!!!
> 
> i am officially leaving my oh! ......................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................i'm gonna marry my BG AIO!!! i totally love it !! its soooo soft n gorgeous !!!! pics coming up in the cloth bum pic section!!!!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: Love it!!!:rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: i had to say sara, that is how i feel about my new itti :rofl: buy buy james, hello itti bitti :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

I have done a wee notions order today!!:happydance:

Ordered a nappy in black with this on the bum!!

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_99&products_id=3315

I just could not resist!!

Then I also ordered a pirate one!:blush:

I am not supposed to be spending anything on nappies :dohh:

Oh well :muaha:


----------



## princess_bump

oooo love it dizzy, looks fab :D


----------



## saraendepity

looks lovely hannah!!! once i've got a couple more bb's i'm gonna be gettin a few wee notions :thumbup: cant wait to see pix !!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

dizzyspells said:


> That would be good!.They are a bit ltd for choice really just been looking.Wonder if an Itti without the boosters in and the Mio instead would work rather than buying the itti boosters??Might have a try!x

I'm not sure if the itti may be a bit slim for the bulkyness of the prefold? :shrug: worth a try tho! 



dippy dee said:


> how happy am i???????/ i am now using fluffies 24/7 and last night put harley in a mothercare smart nappy and he was lovely and dry this morning and my boy is a heavy wetter so i'm in search for some cheap smart nappies x

:dance: :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## amelia222

Wow you ladies post a lot on here!!! I just got back last night after being away on holiday at the beach for 8 days....I sort of skimmed over the 20 or so pages I missed! I hope everyone has had a good week and not spent too much on new cloth :rofl:

Sam - so sorry you still don't have your order :hugs:

When I arrived home I had one package waiting for me and another I went to pick up at the post office today :happydance: So now I have another BG pocket, a kissaluv, and a pink wrap. And in the box was.....3 new happy heinys in black, mocha and purple, and fuzzi bunz in green, orange, purple, red daisies and green daisies :wohoo:

There will definitely be pics tomorrow!


----------



## saraendepity

amelia222 said:


> Wow you ladies post a lot on here!!! I just got back last night after being away on holiday at the beach for 8 days....I sort of skimmed over the 20 or so pages I missed! I hope everyone has had a good week and not spent too much on new cloth :rofl:
> 
> Sam - so sorry you still don't have your order :hugs:
> 
> When I arrived home I had one package waiting for me and another I went to pick up at the post office today :happydance: So now I have another BG pocket, a kissaluv, and a pink wrap. And in the box was.....3 new happy heinys in black, mocha and purple, and fuzzi bunz in green, orange, purple, red daisies and green daisies :wohoo:
> 
> There will definitely be pics tomorrow!

hope you had a nice holiday hun!!

i cant wait to see lots of new bum fluff pix

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

My BG AIO just arrived and my Ecobubs, both look fab! The Eco bubs is absolutely gorgeous! It looks a bit big tho so have to try it on her before recommending it.


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

No new itti bitti for me today :hissy:


----------



## Babyshambelle

My tea tree oil arrived!! And a new leopard print wrap!!!! I love my postie!

I'm going to put Olivia in her first BG today because we are going out with my mum friends! It goes really well with this dress (which is a 3-6 month one - where is time going :cry:??) expect a mega pic post some time tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: glad u girls got some goodies this morning!


----------



## lauriech

Yay :dance: to all who got heir bum fluff in the post today!

I put Deri in cloth for the first time overnight last night...he wore a BG V3 and it had leaked a bit by this morning (12 hours)...he also pooped just before I got him out of his cot too which wasn't an issue but the leak was :cry: 

Any advice? Deri's nappies all leak in the same place...on the front right :-( I'm having the same issues with Itti's, and now the BB's in the day too :cry: what am I doing wrong? I changehis nappies every 2/3 hours, but atm more likely 2.

Do I need to use extra boosters?

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

sounds like Laurie.

Leo was in bg v3 OVERNIGHT and had done a mega stinker this morning and it didnt leak!:happydance:

My 3 weenotions and 2 ecobubs arrived this morning too!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Laurie - i'm not sure with you having a boy but i would think giving an extra booster a go would be worth a try


----------



## sparkswillfly

Is the BG insert folded to medium laurie? They says its best to put the folded bit at the front for boys.


----------



## thelilbump

also is the insert in the pocket right? Far enough down and flat? Sometimes i forget to shake it down properly :dohh:


----------



## lauriech

Yeah I pull them both as far to the front as I can and make sure they're flat so before I put it on...BUT...I have only been folding the poppered one over to the smallest bit so will try that tonight...didn't think of that :dohh: - thanks Sam!!!! :thumbup:

x


----------



## princess_bump

amelia222 said:


> Wow you ladies post a lot on here!!! I just got back last night after being away on holiday at the beach for 8 days....I sort of skimmed over the 20 or so pages I missed! I hope everyone has had a good week and not spent too much on new cloth :rofl:
> 
> Sam - so sorry you still don't have your order :hugs:
> 
> When I arrived home I had one package waiting for me and another I went to pick up at the post office today :happydance: So now I have another BG pocket, a kissaluv, and a pink wrap. And in the box was.....3 new happy heinys in black, mocha and purple, and fuzzi bunz in green, orange, purple, red daisies and green daisies :wohoo:
> 
> There will definitely be pics tomorrow!

:wohoo: sounds like a nice stash arrived honey :D good to have you home :yipee:



sparkswillfly said:


> My BG AIO just arrived and my Ecobubs, both look fab! The Eco bubs is absolutely gorgeous! It looks a bit big tho so have to try it on her before recommending it.

:wohoo: thats fab sam! any news on your other order arriving?



thelilbump said:


> No new itti bitti for me today :hissy:

hope it arrives soon honey - i want to order some more itti's - they are def my fav :happydance:



Babyshambelle said:


> My tea tree oil arrived!! And a new leopard print wrap!!!! I love my postie!
> 
> I'm going to put Olivia in her first BG today because we are going out with my mum friends! It goes really well with this dress (which is a 3-6 month one - where is time going :cry:??) expect a mega pic post some time tomorrow!! xxx

:wohoo: can't wait for piccies :yipee:



lauriech said:


> Yeah I pull them both as far to the front as I can and make sure they're flat so before I put it on...BUT...I have only been folding the poppered one over to the smallest bit so will try that tonight...didn't think of that :dohh: - thanks Sam!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> x

hope the extra boosters work for over night hon :D

my nappy needs order arrived :wohoo: they are currently in the washing machine, along with her other nappies from today - she's in bed now, but i can't wait to try them :yipee: there was a lovely new BB, some boosters and a AIO tots bots btp - looks fab!! i was very impressed with it so far - what does everyone else think of the tots bots??


----------



## sparkswillfly

I love love love the ecobubs!!! Its amazing and so pretty!


----------



## princess_bump

thats fab sam :happydance: can't wait to see piccies :D xx


----------



## sparkswillfly

The BG AIO is now the longest drying nappy I have! Its still not dry and I tumbled dried it and left it out on the airer for 6 hours.


----------



## saraendepity

sparkswillfly said:


> The BG AIO is now the longest drying nappy I have! Its still not dry and I tumbled dried it and left it out on the airer for 6 hours.

mine dried in just over an hour in the dryer ????????

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Girls girls girls... Tumble drying isn't very eco friendly! I hope you've not been tumble drying just one nappy? :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol no i needed mine quick asi was takin daisy 4 photos today :)


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> lol no i needed mine quick asi was takin daisy 4 photos today :)

If I had a tumble dryer I think I'd probs do the same! Think its a good job I dont though as I'd just get lazy and tumble everything :dohh: :flower: x


----------



## dizzyspells

Evening girls hope you are all ok and enjoying your new fluff!!and big hugs if your still waiting!!

My washer died in the night full of nappies!!!!:hissy: Have managed to get them out and its not even cleaned them so I have been washing nappies by hand today and had to go and buy some pampers as a back up!!Hopefully getting fixed tommorow!He also had his 8 week jabs today and he is not a happy bunny poor thing, so what a day!!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

oh no! What a nightmare.


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh no Hannah!!! What a pain!! Hope you get it fixed soon! 

Well... Ive been a little tiny bit naughty and done abit of shopping... BUT Im abit upset cus Laylas in her own room tonight for the first time EVER so thought I needed cheering up... I have ordered...

- bitti d'lish Limited Edition Pretty in Pink 
- D'Lish Mini Snap in Booster  
- 2 x Bumble by Easy Peasy 
- BlueBerry ONE SIZE Pocket MINKY Nappy POPPERS - Spotted Pink, Lavender and Sage 
- Fuzzi Bunz Nappy PERFECT SIZE (DAISY Green)
- Blueberry One Size BAMBOO DELUXE Pink Lemonade 

Ooohhh Come on postie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

woohooo for all the fluffies arriving by post!
Sam...I have 2 eco bots here and am going to try them tomorrow, but I love the way they look and feel....

I have anew fave..move over itti bitt....welcome weenotion minkees!!!! Softer than itti's:cloud9:

Im seriously thinking of getting rid of some of my stash, my BG V3's as I have loads and they are just not all getting used.:dohh: I have to shift them around the drawers so I use them all...still think theres some that havnt been used....!


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Oh no Hannah!!! What a pain!! Hope you get it fixed soon!
> 
> Well... Ive been a little tiny bit naughty and done abit of shopping... BUT Im abit upset cus Laylas in her own room tonight for the first time EVER so thought I needed cheering up... I have ordered...
> 
> - bitti d'lish Limited Edition Pretty in Pink
> - D'Lish Mini Snap in Booster
> - 2 x Bumble by Easy Peasy
> - BlueBerry ONE SIZE Pocket MINKY Nappy POPPERS - Spotted Pink, Lavender and Sage
> - Fuzzi Bunz Nappy PERFECT SIZE (DAISY Green)
> - Blueberry One Size BAMBOO DELUXE Pink Lemonade
> 
> Ooohhh Come on postie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


ohh i'm so envious!! Thats totally my shopping list only i want the lilac fuzzi bunz instead and i've got the pretty in pink bitti.

My LO has just started going in her own room to last night maybe i should cheer myself up aswell *wonders if the OH will fall for that 1* :rofl:



Oh hannah sounds like you're having a rough day sweetie :hugs:

Carly, I'm just waiting on someone from ebay to pay then i'll be off to PO. Slightly diffrent note but how are Maddi's teeth today. My LO's told me about it today! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacquixxx said:


> woohooo for all the fluffies arriving by post!
> Sam...I have 2 eco bots here and am going to try them tomorrow, but I love the way they look and feel....
> 
> I have anew fave..move over itti bitt....welcome weenotion minkees!!!! Softer than itti's:cloud9:
> 
> Im seriously thinking of getting rid of some of my stash, my BG V3's as I have loads and they are just not all getting used.:dohh: I have to shift them around the drawers so I use them all...still think theres some that havnt been used....!

Enter Lisa!!!:happydance:

I ordered some WeeNotions Nappies last night,cant wait to get them now been waiting until they re-opened!!Have you used them yet?.


----------



## Plumfairy

Aw Donna I think that definately deserves some cheering up! Its hard letting our little ones out into the big wide world.. Ok ok, its only the next room but feels like the big wide world :cry: Im sure if you explained this to your hubby he'd understand... :D xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Trying to look at weenotions now and Im completely overwhelmed.

If you have any yellow BGS ill have them :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Aw Donna I think that definately deserves some cheering up! Its hard letting our little ones out into the big wide world.. Ok ok, its only the next room but feels like the big wide world :cry: Im sure if you explained this to your hubby he'd understand... :D xxx

i know :cry: shes slept by my side every night for almost 11 months and now she's all grown up in her big cot. She does look uber cute in it though :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

hope wee notions hurries up and puts photos of their wipes on i think i'm gonna buy the bamboo ones :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

dizzyspells said:


> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> woohooo for all the fluffies arriving by post!
> Sam...I have 2 eco bots here and am going to try them tomorrow, but I love the way they look and feel....
> 
> I have anew fave..move over itti bitt....welcome weenotion minkees!!!! Softer than itti's:cloud9:
> 
> Im seriously thinking of getting rid of some of my stash, my BG V3's as I have loads and they are just not all getting used.:dohh: I have to shift them around the drawers so I use them all...still think theres some that havnt been used....!
> 
> Enter Lisa!!!:happydance:
> 
> I ordered some WeeNotions Nappies last night,cant wait to get them now been waiting until they re-opened!!Have you used them yet?.Click to expand...

yes pics in cloth bum thread!

love it!!!

adore it!!!

want more!!!

ordered 2 more!!!

:rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> hope wee notions hurries up and puts photos of their wipes on i think i'm gonna buy the bamboo ones :happydance:

I ordered some of the bamboo ones to try when I ordered my nappies.Got some fleece ones off Ebay to try and they are actually working a lot better than I thought!!Using your wipe solution!x


----------



## dizzyspells

xxxjacquixxx said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxjacquixxx said:
> 
> 
> woohooo for all the fluffies arriving by post!
> Sam...I have 2 eco bots here and am going to try them tomorrow, but I love the way they look and feel....
> 
> I have anew fave..move over itti bitt....welcome weenotion minkees!!!! Softer than itti's:cloud9:
> 
> Im seriously thinking of getting rid of some of my stash, my BG V3's as I have loads and they are just not all getting used.:dohh: I have to shift them around the drawers so I use them all...still think theres some that havnt been used....!
> 
> Enter Lisa!!!:happydance:
> 
> I ordered some WeeNotions Nappies last night,cant wait to get them now been waiting until they re-opened!!Have you used them yet?.Click to expand...
> 
> yes pics in cloth bum thread!
> 
> love it!!!
> 
> adore it!!!
> 
> want more!!!
> 
> ordered 2 more!!!
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Yay!!!!Cant believe its a 2-3 week wait!I cant wait that long!!!x


----------



## duffers

Evening all,
I love this thread! Think I'm slowly picking up the language!
Spend loooads more money at the Nappy Lady today, think this may be an addiction. Bought some motherease sandys and onelife wraps to try as well as a nappy pail and mesh. This is going to be an expensive habit which is a problem as I initially convinced DH that cloth would be cheaper overall than disposables. oops
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## thelilbump

think i'm gonna sell my onelife wrap it just doesn't fit right on my LO at all, leaves her with red marks. need to find one to replace it first though, any one any ideas what wraps go with the baminex teddy nappy?


----------



## thelilbump

dizzyspells said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> hope wee notions hurries up and puts photos of their wipes on i think i'm gonna buy the bamboo ones :happydance:
> 
> I ordered some of the bamboo ones to try when I ordered my nappies.Got some fleece ones off Ebay to try and they are actually working a lot better than I thought!!Using your wipe solution!xClick to expand...

ohhh i was looking at the ellas house ones ebay and they're fleece. wasn't sure how they were going to be though i can't imagine wet fleece being nice?

Hope the solution is working well :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> think i'm gonna sell my onelife wrap it just doesn't fit right on my LO at all, leaves her with red marks. need to find one to replace it first though, any one any ideas what wraps go with the baminex teddy nappy?

The bambinex wrap :rofl: Thats what Ive got anyway. Seeing as you have the bambinex teddy too perhaps I could ask you a q. about them.. Ya know they come with one fleece insert thing, well, do you put any other boosters/soakers in? Ive had 2 leaks in them over the past few days, and I duno if I need an extra booster. Theyre lovely and soft though arent they! :D 

Ive got some BB wraps on order so will let you know how well they work with the teddy once Ive tried em :D xxx


----------



## thelilbump

ok yea guess it makes sense bambinex do a wrap! :dohh: wonder why the nappylady didn't just give me that one instead of the onelife. I think my teddy came with 2 inserts? I'd have to go and check i'll try and remember to tell you tomorrow. Tbh i've only tried the teddy once or twice because the wrap doesn't fit well. They are lovely and soft though so snug, we did have a heavy wetting day the first time she wore it though and it was all up her waist so i wasn't too happy with that, have you experinced that? They're quite bulky aswell imo.


----------



## saraendepity

so sorry to hear you've had a crappy day donna, get shopping it'll make you feel sooo much better !! hope finlay is feeling himself very soon and hope mr W Asher (lol) is feeling better soon too!! 

donna : hope your lo has a good night and you dont get too stressed about it...retail therapy here you come!!!!

maya I AM SOOO JEALOUS!!!! hoe you get all your fluff very soon !

sparks ( sorry i've forgotten your human name!) i totally agree about the weenotions website..i always wonder where i am and what i'm ordering and always chicken out !!!!!!!!!!! gonna brave it when i get payed n have a total blow out on nappies!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> ok yea guess it makes sense bambinex do a wrap! :dohh: wonder why the nappylady didn't just give me that one instead of the onelife. I think my teddy came with 2 inserts? I'd have to go and check i'll try and remember to tell you tomorrow. Tbh i've only tried the teddy once or twice because the wrap doesn't fit well. They are lovely and soft though so snug, we did have a heavy wetting day the first time she wore it though and it was all up her waist so i wasn't too happy with that, have you experinced that? They're quite bulky aswell imo.

I havent experienced it up the waist, just to one side.. Maybe I didnt position it properly.. Mine definately only came with one 1 insert, so be interested to know if you got 2. I dont find them too bulky tbh, Just nice and soft and snug... But then again, I dont have a huge stash (yet) to compare to. Oh, by the way, Ive just noticed some of the sewing on my bambinex wrap has started to come undone,(around the bit to stick the velcro on when its being washed) and Ive only had it about a week, so maybe not the best ones to get. Will try my BBs when they arrive and see if they're any better. x


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> sparks ( sorry i've forgotten your human name!)

 :rofl: love that!


----------



## thelilbump

Maya, i'll have a rumage through the drawer tomorrow and get back to you!


Has anyone tried the Mommys touch nappies?


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope wee notions hurries up and puts photos of their wipes on i think i'm gonna buy the bamboo ones :happydance:
> 
> I ordered some of the bamboo ones to try when I ordered my nappies.Got some fleece ones off Ebay to try and they are actually working a lot better than I thought!!Using your wipe solution!xClick to expand...
> 
> ohhh i was looking at the ellas house ones ebay and they're fleece. wasn't sure how they were going to be though i can't imagine wet fleece being nice?
> 
> Hope the solution is working well :hugs:Click to expand...

These ones were from a woman on there that sells 20 boy/girls ones cant remeber her ID but they were here next day.The wet fleece is actually ok really soft on his bum anyway!!,had to wring a couple out but think that was just because they were at the bottom.Had to clean a major poo with them too and they worked ok.If you want the link to hers then let me know.



saraendepity said:


> so sorry to hear you've had a crappy day donna, get shopping it'll make you feel sooo much better !! hope finlay is feeling himself very soon and hope mr W Asher (lol) is feeling better soon too!!
> 
> donna : hope your lo has a good night and you dont get too stressed about it...retail therapy here you come!!!!
> 
> maya I AM SOOO JEALOUS!!!! hoe you get all your fluff very soon !
> 
> sparks ( sorry i've forgotten your human name!) i totally agree about the weenotions website..i always wonder where i am and what i'm ordering and always chicken out !!!!!!!!!!! gonna brave it when i get payed n have a total blow out on nappies!!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The best thing to do with Weenotions is look at the fabric samples bit and write down which ones you like same with syles etc then when you come to order you are not as confused.Thats what I did and I get confused very easily!!!


----------



## saraendepity

<<<<<<<<<<just realised spark's "human name" is under her avatar :dohh: how stuuuuuupid!! lol sorry hun having a blonde day !!! :hugs:

sara 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

thanks hannah think thats the way to go:thumbup: ...... cant wait to go totally crazy on some new napppies....gonna make myself wait n save up lots of pennies n buy loads at once...how exciting will that be watching the postie coming up the drive with a huge arm full of bum fluff :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Hannah please could you send me her link/id and i'll have a nosey you can pm if you like. Thanks hunny :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi girls!! My, you have been busy overnight!!

Dizzy - Oh no!! What a disaster with your washer. I hope you get it sorted soon...handwashing nappies doesn't sound fun.

Maya - that is one heck of a shopping list for a little bit of late night retail therapy! I think I might invent the first cloth nappy addiction rehab :rofl: 

Jacqui - i'd be interested in your BG's (but so is everyone else judging by the swap&sell thread!) 

Duffers - :hi: it's surprising just how quick you pick up the lingo and become VERY addicted!

Also...a note to everyone - can we PLEASE stop tempting me to go on the weenotions website and order a load of expensive (but STUNNING) nappies, ok?? Or my OH and bank manager will be hunting you all down. :grr:


Love Laura xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

human name thats so funny


----------



## Plumfairy

Morning Laura! :D I know... Having slept on it I now realise I may have gotten a little carried away last night! Wooopsie! Never mind! Im just so excited for them all to arrive eeeek :happydance: 

On a more serious note, Im not happy about my bambinex teddy which leaked AGAIN this morning! :grr: I must be putting the insert in wrong! Im sure that it shouldnt leak through the wrap though.. thought the whole point of a wrap was to be waterproof... Anyway... ! Maybe Ive got a dodgy one!! Right I must clean the house while Layla sleeps. My house is a tip and its all because I discovered cloth nappies!!


----------



## princess_bump

oh hannah, poor you with your washing machine breaking! hope finnleys jabs go ok :hugs:



Plumfairy said:


> Oh no Hannah!!! What a pain!! Hope you get it fixed soon!
> 
> Well... Ive been a little tiny bit naughty and done abit of shopping... BUT Im abit upset cus Laylas in her own room tonight for the first time EVER so thought I needed cheering up... I have ordered...
> 
> - bitti d'lish Limited Edition Pretty in Pink
> - D'Lish Mini Snap in Booster
> - 2 x Bumble by Easy Peasy
> - BlueBerry ONE SIZE Pocket MINKY Nappy POPPERS - Spotted Pink, Lavender and Sage
> - Fuzzi Bunz Nappy PERFECT SIZE (DAISY Green)
> - Blueberry One Size BAMBOO DELUXE Pink Lemonade
> 
> Ooohhh Come on postie!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh wow - what an order honey!! i really need to order the snap in booster for my itti's and i love mine pretty in pink - def my fav! my spotted pink BB arrived yesterday! i really like it :hugs: can't wait for your fluff to arrive and see piccies :wohoo:

donna - thanks for that hon :thumbup: maddi's aren't too bad now thank you, she's had a bit of a virus and i don't think thats helped her teething - hope your princesses pop soon, they really are horrible :(



sparkswillfly said:


> human name thats so funny

:rofl: i LOL at this too!

i too am loving the Wee notions - am def looking into ordering one :blush: damn you lot! your a bad influence :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Can I ask a really silly question please...

Why do shaped nappies that require a wrap like tots bots, teddies etc come in colours?? Surely you never see the colour cos they are covered up??

Or have I got it all mixed up??? xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Babyshambelle said:


> Can I ask a really silly question please...
> 
> Why do shaped nappies that require a wrap like tots bots, teddies etc come in colours?? Surely you never see the colour cos they are covered up??
> 
> Or have I got it all mixed up??? xxxx

Duno lol!! Silly I guess! But just makes em abit more fun I spose! :D Although I think the whites look the cutest. :cloud9: x


----------



## sparkswillfly

I am not happy! Ordered a ivory itti from a company called nappy central turned up today and its lime green! On the invoice it says they wrote to me because they didnt have the white one and I didnt respond so they sent lime green. I dont bloody want lime green and I havent received any emails or letters. Pain in the butt!


----------



## Plumfairy

sparkswillfly said:


> I am not happy! Ordered a ivory itti from a company called nappy central turned up today and its lime green! On the invoice it says they wrote to me because they didnt have the white one and I didnt respond so they sent lime green. I dont bloody want lime green and I havent received any emails or letters. Pain in the butt!

Email them and tell them you dont want lime green! If they dont have the one you want they should give you a refund!! Stupid how they think they'll just choose another one for you!! ERMMM HELLOO if theyre guna do that thay might aswell just send you any old make aswell! Grrr! Makes me cross!!


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Morning Laura! :D I know... Having slept on it I now realise I may have gotten a little carried away last night! Wooopsie! Never mind! Im just so excited for them all to arrive eeeek :happydance:
> 
> On a more serious note, Im not happy about my bambinex teddy which leaked AGAIN this morning! :grr: I must be putting the insert in wrong! Im sure that it shouldnt leak through the wrap though.. thought the whole point of a wrap was to be waterproof... Anyway... ! Maybe Ive got a dodgy one!! Right I must clean the house while Layla sleeps. My house is a tip and its all because I discovered cloth nappies!!

Hi Maya.

Nightmare about your nappy leaking again! Are you using the bambinex wrap? I checked my nappy this morning...well remembered if i do say so :smug: lol... and i do have only 1 quite thick insert. My confusion was that i got a spare insert as part of the bundle i bought. Not sure how you could be putting the insert in wrong i just lie mine in the middle? Have you tried washing it at 60 once or twice? Had she had it on overnight or just this morning? :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> sparkswillfly said:
> 
> 
> I am not happy! Ordered a ivory itti from a company called nappy central turned up today and its lime green! On the invoice it says they wrote to me because they didnt have the white one and I didnt respond so they sent lime green. I dont bloody want lime green and I havent received any emails or letters. Pain in the butt!
> 
> Email them and tell them you dont want lime green! If they dont have the one you want they should give you a refund!! Stupid how they think they'll just choose another one for you!! ERMMM HELLOO if theyre guna do that thay might aswell just send you any old make aswell! Grrr! Makes me cross!!Click to expand...

daft people :dohh: i thought there was only tesco home delievry that did daft stuff like that. Write to them hunny :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Morning Laura! :D I know... Having slept on it I now realise I may have gotten a little carried away last night! Wooopsie! Never mind! Im just so excited for them all to arrive eeeek :happydance:
> 
> On a more serious note, Im not happy about my bambinex teddy which leaked AGAIN this morning! :grr: I must be putting the insert in wrong! Im sure that it shouldnt leak through the wrap though.. thought the whole point of a wrap was to be waterproof... Anyway... ! Maybe Ive got a dodgy one!! Right I must clean the house while Layla sleeps. My house is a tip and its all because I discovered cloth nappies!!
> 
> Hi Maya.
> 
> Nightmare about your nappy leaking again! Are you using the bambinex wrap? I checked my nappy this morning...well remembered if i do say so :smug: lol... and i do have only 1 quite thick insert. My confusion was that i got a spare insert as part of the bundle i bought. Not sure how you could be putting the insert in wrong i just lie mine in the middle? Have you tried washing it at 60 once or twice? Had she had it on overnight or just this morning? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yep I used the bambinex wrap and it leaked through that!! I put the insert in with the fleece facing up...she's napping in one now so will see once she wakes. Not washed it at 60 yet or used it overnight. Am afraid to try anything other than the BG for night time! x


----------



## thelilbump

i don't think the teddy will hold up overnight, the bamboo one might though though i'm a bit scared to try a cloth nappy overnight. I was gonna try the BG but then they leaked on me during the day and i got put off :dohh: I'd try doing a 60 degree wash just once or twice to get the absorbancy up :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

oooowwwww i just got my new fluff! good postie! Off to open :rofl:


----------



## Missy85

is it sad that i havent even tried cloth nappies but when i hear the postie has brought you stuff i get excited! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Noo! Lol!

Gutted though i'm not sure i like the nappy, its the itti in Jade but it's greener than i thought, not sure if it's too boyish :cry:


----------



## lauriech

I can't keep up with you lot :dohh: and I thought I could talk!!!! 

I've got a headache so to be honest, I can't manage to re-read all your posts again but I cannot believe how much you lot tempt everyone to shop for cloth!

I HAVE to stop coming on here cos you're doing my head in...I want to buy more but am skinto :blush:

I thought natural parenting was about being eco friendly etc not blowing bank balances!!!!!!!! OMG...my OH hates me coming online now :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I know we're all like sheep its terrible!! Im hoping this obcession will ease off abit soon!! It really is sad to think about the amount of time we've spent looking at/buying nappies!! :dohh:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

I think it's easy to do at first when you find all these new ones you haven't tried etc but tbh, now I've seen my terrible bank balance and seen so many leaks I'm starting to wonder if cloth is eco friendly iykwim :blush:
Mind you, it hasn't put me off yet, just think I need to be a bit more careful with money! :wacko: The leaking is starting to pee me off now though....it seems to be happening ALL the time :dohh:

x


----------



## thelilbump

where abouts do you live laurie? Is there any nappy company near you that sends advisors out to give info etc and help?


----------



## Babyshambelle

Just to say that my postie has been too!!!

Unexpectedly i got my one of these this morning to try: https://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Baby-Clot...s_LE?hash=item4148759fa9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14

Looks ok so far for £3.99! ...colour is lovely...proper bubblegum pink. Inside is really soft fleece and the insert looks quite good quality too. Watch this space for a review tomorrow! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: more goodies this morning.


I still undecided on my nappy not sure if i should just get it washed and try it!


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> where abouts do you live laurie? Is there any nappy company near you that sends advisors out to give info etc and help?


South Wales...I'm not sure there are any round here though? :shrug: He's been fine in his BG V3's unless he's in them for a very long time (like 12 hours overnight and they 'just' start to leak before I change).

I think maybe Deri is a heavy wetter so am going to try some extra inserts and see how we go! x


----------



## thelilbump

Laurie - have you looked through your council incentive scheme to see if theres any links to local retailers?


I have a quick qu; White vinegar, how much do i put in my wash, just a small cap full enough or not even that?


----------



## Pyrrhic

Just found out there is a Highland food festival up here soon, and they are having a huge cloth nappy stall and stuff on BLW :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> Laurie - have you looked through your council incentive scheme to see if theres any links to local retailers?
> 
> 
> I have a quick qu; White vinegar, how much do i put in my wash, just a small cap full enough or not even that?

My council don't do any scheme :nope: totally pants! :growlmad:


----------



## thelilbump

i agree laurie thats rubbish!!


So i just tried my teddy nappy prompted by maya with the babino mio wrap, didn't work :dohh:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> i agree laurie thats rubbish!!
> 
> 
> So i just tried my teddy nappy prompted by maya with the babino mio wrap, didn't work :dohh:

Oh no did it leak? Both the teddys she's had on today leaked :cry: Will try one later with a different wrap to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## thelilbump

it did yea right through the wrap and seeped at the legs :sick: I thought it would work as it fit quite snuggley and none of the nappy was showing thorugh the wrap. Oh well tried and tested i suppose!


----------



## princess_bump

Sam - i cannot believe they sent you the wrong colour like that! :hissy: you're really not having much luck sweetie are you!

Donna - hope your enjoying your new fluff :D i like the jade! though i like maddi in green, bet she looks gorgeous :thumbup:



Missy85 said:


> is it sad that i havent even tried cloth nappies but when i hear the postie has brought you stuff i get excited! :rofl:

he he missy - no what you mean! its sooooooo exciting when the postie arrives :D

laurie - it is addictive isn't it! hope your leaks stop soon :(



Babyshambelle said:


> Just to say that my postie has been too!!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got my one of these this morning to try: https://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Baby-Clot...s_LE?hash=item4148759fa9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Looks ok so far for £3.99! ...colour is lovely...proper bubblegum pink. Inside is really soft fleece and the insert looks quite good quality too. Watch this space for a review tomorrow! xxx

really interested to see how you find this one hon! for that price its a bloody bargain!


----------



## princess_bump

thelilbump said:


> it did yea right through the wrap and seeped at the legs :sick: I thought it would work as it fit quite snuggley and none of the nappy was showing thorugh the wrap. Oh well *tried and tested i suppose!*

oh no! that is just what i think hon - i find that this cloth business is a lot of trail and error!


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> it did yea right through the wrap and seeped at the legs :sick: I thought it would work as it fit quite snuggley and none of the nappy was showing thorugh the wrap. Oh well tried and tested i suppose!

i wonder why!! is it the wraps that are causing leakage or the teddy??


----------



## thelilbump

princess_bump said:


> Donna - hope your enjoying your new fluff :D i like the jade! though i like maddi in green, bet she looks gorgeous :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> Just to say that my postie has been too!!!
> 
> Unexpectedly i got my one of these this morning to try: https://cgi.ebay.com/Pink-Baby-Clot...s_LE?hash=item4148759fa9&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14
> 
> Looks ok so far for £3.99! ...colour is lovely...proper bubblegum pink. Inside is really soft fleece and the insert looks quite good quality too. Watch this space for a review tomorrow! xxx
> 
> really interested to see how you find this one hon! for that price its a bloody bargain!Click to expand...

I'm undecided about the itti, i didn't expect it to be quite as green as it is but i just remembered i saw gorgeous dress in next that will go really well i think :thumbup: 

Did you see i posted yesterday about the Mio? I'm just waiting on this woman to pay up for an item on ebay and then i'll go the PO. If she hasn't paid by the end of the week i'll go anyway. Hows Maddis teeth? Ems kept us awake for 3 hours last night with them!


Them coolababy nappies do look interesting, tots bots are going to be selling them for £5.50 each. Teehee my parcel today was from tots bots and it had a sticker on saying 'Fluffy post' i got excited when i saw that i'm soo sad lol!


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> it did yea right through the wrap and seeped at the legs :sick: I thought it would work as it fit quite snuggley and none of the nappy was showing thorugh the wrap. Oh well tried and tested i suppose!
> 
> i wonder why!! is it the wraps that are causing leakage or the teddy??Click to expand...

I am not sure. I don't have a problem with the mio prefolds in the mio wrap. I figured any waterproof wrap would do as long as the nappy inside was covered so thought i'd give it a go :shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

> I'm undecided about the itti, i didn't expect it to be quite as green as it is but i just remembered i saw gorgeous dress in next that will go really well i think :thumbup:
> 
> Did you see i posted yesterday about the Mio? I'm just waiting on this woman to pay up for an item on ebay and then i'll go the PO. If she hasn't paid by the end of the week i'll go anyway. Hows Maddis teeth? Ems kept us awake for 3 hours last night with them!
> 
> 
> Them coolababy nappies do look interesting, tots bots are going to be selling them for £5.50 each. Teehee my parcel today was from tots bots and it had a sticker on saying 'Fluffy post' i got excited when i saw that i'm soo sad lol!

hey hon - yep i did see your post - thank you soooo much honey :happydance: no rush :D maddi's teeth are getting better thank you - its just so horrible seeing them in pain :( hope em's are better tonight honey :hugs: poor poor you :hugs:

and how cool was the sticker :wohoo: i would have been happy about that too!


----------



## dizzyspells

Well my washer is critical,I am going to have to say RIP.:cry:

But in the plus side its under warrenty so spoke to a lovely lady at customer services at Bosch and I can have it replaced and for only £60 extra can have the new model Black one I wanted!!!:happydance:

But looks like I will be back on disposables for a few days!My neighbour has offered to do some loads that I need but dont really like asking her to put through all the yummy nappies too!!.x


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww glad you've got a new one coming! And a very stylish one at that! :D i dont think Ive ever seen a black washing machine :thumbup: Your nappies can have a lil holiday until it arrives :D


----------



## saraendepity

nightmare with the washing machine but :wohoo: @ the new black one!! i have a black dryer n waiting till my old washer kicks the bucket and get a black one to match !!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

O gosh after buying 6 BG v3's ive now also ordered myself 3 Itti's..

1 Midnight snap in one, 1 Chocolate AIO and 1 Moomoo AIO :D

No idea how im gonna tell DH, he wont be impressed as bubs isn't even here yet!!!!
Gotta stock up though right? :blush:

I just hope they wont take as long to arrove as another lady of this thread ?
Did she receive those yet?


----------



## dizzyspells

I lurrve the black ones:cloud9:!!!They are downstairs in the Utility room so cant see them but thats not the point!!:happydance:x


----------



## saraendepity

woo hoo !! just tell your oh you bought them preloved or just plain dont tell him !! lol hope you like them !! they are gorgeous!! :thumbup: 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

nope not the point at all !! we know how hot our washing machine etc are which is the most important thing!!!

Lunaty i just realised you said you had itti aio's where did you order them from?? been looking for them for ages!!!!..........oh no i promsed i wouldnt spend any more money :blush:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> nope not the point at all !! we know how hot our washing machine etc are which is the most important thing!!!
> 
> Lunaty i just realised you said you had itti aio's where did you order them from?? been looking for them for ages!!!!..........oh no i promsed i wouldnt spend any more money :blush:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Whahahah Yeah i got them from a NZ website:

https://www.mothersinstinct.co.nz/

they do however sell internationally aswell!
https://www.mothersinstinct.co.nz/pages/Terms.html

And to make matters worse,they sell the itti Moomoo Ltd edition AIO discounted for only 28,50$NZ !!!! 

IEck def worth wile :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

as for telling DH, it's a toss up haha, we have a shared CC so hell see i ordered something.. :rofl:

ill just tell him when they get here and make him realize how cute our little monster will loo, besides the BG v3's were 2nd hand so i saved a tiny bit :D


Oww and girls, have you seen these!!!
https://www.cushietushies.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=14

they look soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Oh hannah sorry your washing machine is in washer heaven now but woooh for the new black one :dance:


----------



## Plumfairy

omg lunaty they are so cute! as for your dh, just explain to him that it'll be cheaper in the long run.. :D


----------



## princess_bump

oh hannah your poor washing machine :hugs: put at least you get a nice new one :wohoo: thats fab :D 

lunaty - omg they are gooooorgeous!!! love them! i too share a CC account with OH and he of course notices it, but i think he chooses not to say anything if i don't :rofl: he just says, with rolling his eyes 'new fluff' :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

hehe, i had to confess to Dh as i was so excited.. he wasnt impressed.. specially since the "it will save us money in the long run" excuse means spending now..

however, i do have to build up my stash as i explained otherwise bubba will be naked half of the day and he is on cleaning carpet duty ;)

i think i almost convinced a friend of mine with a 6 month old to start using cloth!

And just to top it off i was already contemplating what other colors to get whahaha
I just love that Jade and tigerstripe ones!

Thought the last link for Cushie Tushie has me kinda thinking i should get some of those too :rofl:

https://www.cushietushies.com.au/images/Bumble%20Bee%20Couture.jpghttps://www.cushietushies.com.au/images/Choc%20and%20Lime%20Couture.jpghttps://www.cushietushies.com.au/images/Giraffe.jpg


----------



## Plumfairy

They look so soft and lovely! I want I want!!!


----------



## princess_bump

they do looks soooooooo cosy! and lovely! x


----------



## Plumfairy

ITS HERE ITS HERE :happydance: my BB minky, my fuzzi bunz and my BB bamboo deluxe :D AND mesh bag!! Come on washing machine! I wana try my new fluff wooooohoooooooooooooo!!


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> ITS HERE ITS HERE :happydance: my BB minky, my fuzzi bunz and my BB bamboo deluxe :D AND mesh bag!! Come on washing machine! I wana try my new fluff wooooohoooooooooooooo!!

:wohoo: can't wait for pictures! enjoy :yipee:


----------



## Plumfairy

I want more!! :blush: They're sooo lush! Still waiting on my BB wraps.. And my Itti.. Hopefully tomorrow!


----------



## princess_bump

lol no that feeling!!


----------



## Plumfairy

princess_bump said:


> lol no that feeling!!

must stop for a bit otherwise I'll have nothing to buy next week :D


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: i no, i promised myself i'll give it a week with my new fluff before i order more :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

yay for pics!!! cant wait to see them!


----------



## saraendepity

omg those cushie tushies look gorgeous!! i need !!!!!

:wohoo: for new fluff i will be stalking the piccies thread all day waiting for new pics of layla in her fluff!!!

i've decided to make myself wait to buy more fluff !! i totally cant afford it !! lol and i think oh would kill me........who am i kidding we all know we'll be flaunting piccies of our new fluff within the week !! lol 

carly how did it go when you met up with your friends (yesterdy??) did you flash the fluff???? 

:hugs:

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I am officially banning myself from this thread....everytime I come in here and hear about/see new fluff you tempt me to spend money I don't have and seeing as all the bloody nappies I have keep leaking, that's it :growlmad:

No more Mrs nice Laurie :grr:

Really I'm just so sad that my nappies keep leaking and also Deri has had rashes coming up and I can't find out what's causing it :cry: I put him in Pampers last night as it was so bad, covered in sudocrem and wham he's fine this morning :cry: I hate disposables but having so many problems :cry::cry::cry: 

What do I do? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

oh no laurie....do you have a nappy lady type thing anywhere in your area??? most places have a person who can come out and advise you on what nappies to buy etc but i dont see why you couldnt fob them off n ask for some advice on fitting etc??? 

how are you getting on with the reusable wipes solution? could it not be this thats causing the rashes??? i know you said deri had very sensitive skin? 

i've had quite a few leaks recently but daisy is peeing lots more too so i'm having to change alot more regularly!! i really hope you dont give up on cloth! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

No I actually stuck with my pampers wipes because of Deri's skin tbh. I'd rather try a gentle solution and reusable wipes but am so scared of upsetting his skin that I won't use anything else atm. Not til I work out the cause of the rashes.

I'm not sure about any nappy ladies in my area but you girls are very helpful on here so I'll stick to asking you for advice I think :D

Deri wore a BG AIO Organic this morning/lunchtime and I put him down for a nap in his cot and when he woke up it had leaked out the back (which never happens) and when I took it off it was sodden so I guess he's just a heavy wetter. He's now got another one on (BG AIO) and so far so good! :thumbup: Fingers crossed :blush:

I love all his Itti's and BB's etc but am so tempted to sell the lot and just buy BG's with extra inserts because they don't leak. I know that's boring but I'm so fed up of all the clothes/nappies/sheets I'm washing all the time. Thought I got used to the extra washing in the last 6 months but this is really doing me in on top of BLW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

at the end of the day what is better - dry clothes and a nice looking nappy or soaked clothes an unhappy baby and slightly better looking nappy???? imo if it works and looks good great but if it leaks and looks good whats the point??? 

do you have any fuzzi bunz?? i'm surei remember u mentioning you did ?? how are you getting on with them??? :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Awww Laurie cant believe your having such a rubbish time with the nappies leaking and now a rash aswell :( If the bg aio's seem to be ok then I would definately consider just using them. I know its a shame like you say, when you have all these lovely ones, but its more important you have a dry baby and not 10 times more washing to do because theres pee on all his clothes. :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Exactly girls :D

I'm actually thinking of just using BG V3's atm (I only own 1!!!) as they lock moisture away from the skin being a pocket and are really absorbant. I love the AIO Organic but the inside of the nappy stays wet so could irritate Deri's skin more, although, the one I bought new hasn't leaked at all (the one I bought pre-loved did today but it was because it was sodden, no other reason!). 

Anyone want some Itti's Bitti's in large...barely used? :rofl:

x


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> at the end of the day what is better - dry clothes and a nice looking nappy or soaked clothes an unhappy baby and slightly better looking nappy???? imo if it works and looks good great but if it leaks and looks good whats the point???
> 
> do you have any fuzzi bunz?? i'm surei remember u mentioning you did ?? how are you getting on with them??? :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

I did have some Fuzzi's off Jacqui but the fit wasn't right on Deri...too big round the bum I thought so I sold them :haha: I'm terrible for selling stuff on here etc!

I'm seriously thinking about selling Deri's Itti's....looks like I need some BG's!!!

xx


----------



## saraendepity

i would have your ittis hun but rob would kill me for buying yet more nappies let alone ones that won fit her for ages!!!! she's still tiny in the smalls!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie what size is Deri in? I have a large stash of nappies so if you would like i could send you a couple for nothing that are AIO and are brill, no leaks etc. Pm me your addy if you you want.


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> Exactly girls :D
> 
> I'm actually thinking of just using BG V3's atm (I only own 1!!!) as they lock moisture away from the skin being a pocket and are really absorbant. I love the AIO Organic but the inside of the nappy stays wet so could irritate Deri's skin more, although, the one I bought new hasn't leaked at all (the one I bought pre-loved did today but it was because it was sodden, no other reason!).
> 
> Anyone want some Itti's Bitti's in large...barely used? :rofl:
> 
> x

me me me, what colours do you have hun?????


----------



## saraendepity

oh has asked me what you want 4 em !! wow i couldnt believe it !!!! if no one else wants em hun let me no what colours etc n how much you want ni'll sweet talk him 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

saraendepity said:


> omg those cushie tushies look gorgeous!! i need !!!!!
> 
> :wohoo: for new fluff i will be stalking the piccies thread all day waiting for new pics of layla in her fluff!!!
> 
> i've decided to make myself wait to buy more fluff !! i totally cant afford it !! lol and i think oh would kill me........who am i kidding we all know we'll be flaunting piccies of our new fluff within the week !! lol
> 
> carly how did it go when you met up with your friends (yesterdy??) did you flash the fluff????
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

aww we had the best day honey :happydance: but i kept her fluff hidden bless her! she had on dungarees, as we were also going to soft play area, but she had cloth before we left and when we got home! i'm so impressed with them all :D and i'm trying to be braver and use them out and about! 

Laurie - am so so sorry you're having such a hard time with yours :hugs: how do you find BB's? as we use them mainly and although expensive, i really rate them, poor you :hugs: xx

maddi tried her new BB today - i love it :yipee: so she's had a day of BB's and ittis :D tomorrow i'm going to try her new tots bots out! never used them before, so hoping for good results as it looks fab :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

oowww that sucks about the problems yur having :(
could it be that he is just having a grow spurt or something that is causing the rashes? Any new foods introduced etc? Any new cloths your using apart from the BG organic?

Happy to hear you dont have as many issues with the BG's though (seeing i just got 6 of the pocket ones phew!!!) Mind you i guess it fits differently for every baby doesnt it!

Cant wait for the mail man to arrive.. im hopeing my BG's will arrive today! :D


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww laurie sorry your havin a bad time with nappies.I agree with Sara its not worth it if its stressing you out and making Derie sore.
I have just been trialing the close parent pop in nappies and i love them,I have found them better than the V3s and they have an extra bamboo booster,I have used these the last few nights and had no leaks at all!.x
Still no washer so on pampers at them mo and OMG they stink!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: ladies, evening all.

I'm just on quickly so haven't read through the thread, hope you're all okay :hugs:

Carly; I predict you have a 95% chance of getting a bright pink parcel in the morning! :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

thelilbump said:


> :wave: ladies, evening all.
> 
> I'm just on quickly so haven't read through the thread, hope you're all okay :hugs:
> 
> Carly; I predict you have a 95% chance of getting a bright pink parcel in the morning! :happydance:

:wohoo: that would make my weekend :D thanks sweetie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Posted on the For Sale section!!

2 Happy Heinys Left!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

princess_bump said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: ladies, evening all.
> 
> I'm just on quickly so haven't read through the thread, hope you're all okay :hugs:
> 
> Carly; I predict you have a 95% chance of getting a bright pink parcel in the morning! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: that would make my weekend :D thanks sweetie :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No probs hunny. I sent it first class as its taken me a day or 2 to get there (sorry) so hopefully you'll get it tomoz. Daft woman on ebay still hasn't paid me :grr: 
I put some of them liners in but only a couple because i'm on rations, they are lush and soft but does remind me of toilet roll! :laugh2: I have no idea what make they are :cry:


----------



## princess_bump

thelilbump said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: ladies, evening all.
> 
> I'm just on quickly so haven't read through the thread, hope you're all okay :hugs:
> 
> Carly; I predict you have a 95% chance of getting a bright pink parcel in the morning! :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo: that would make my weekend :D thanks sweetie :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No probs hunny. I sent it first class as its taken me a day or 2 to get there (sorry) so hopefully you'll get it tomoz. Daft woman on ebay still hasn't paid me :grr:
> I put some of them liners in but only a couple because i'm on rations, they are lush and soft but does remind me of toilet roll! :laugh2: I have no idea what make they are :cry:Click to expand...

aww thanks honey :hugs::hugs: you didn't have to do that :hugs: i can't believe that women hasn't paid :grr: xx


----------



## princess_bump

hope we're all ok this afternoon :wave:
tried maddi in her new tots bots today - i LOVE it! we went out - went for a lovely long walk, and then had lunch at mums, and maddi christened it :dohh: and it held up fine! i'm well impressed :yipee:
also my laundry bags arrived :wohoo: think they are going to be a godsend :wohoo:
all in all - one happy cloth bum mummy and baby (well toddler :blush:) :thumbup:


----------



## Plumfairy

Yay carly thats fab. Glad it held up well. Which tots bots did you get? :D Layla just chritened her first BB today too :D Also... NEW FLUFF!!! 2 x BB wraps arrived... one pink spots on chocolate and 1 x dalmatioin :happydance: HAPPY DAYS :D I might start washing every 2 days from now on. x


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: for new fluff hon! i love my BB in chocolate and pink spots :thumbup: and the dalmatian one is gorgeous :thumbup: would def like that one next :blush:

its a pocket tot - i believe in lilac with white spots - i was very impressed, and its so thick and soft so it seemed great for maddi, and yet it didn't feel too bulky :happydance:

i've now got to order my wet bag - but i really want one of the funky ones from fill your pants - but they are out of stock :hissy: i'm so impatient :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

oh and sara - can't wait for new piccies :yipee:


----------



## saraendepity

princess_bump said:


> hope we're all ok this afternoon :wave:
> tried maddi in her new tots bots today - i LOVE it! we went out - went for a lovely long walk, and then had lunch at mums, and maddi christened it :dohh: and it held up fine! i'm well impressed :yipee:
> also my laundry bags arrived :wohoo: think they are going to be a godsend :wohoo:
> all in all - one happy cloth bum mummy and baby (well toddler :blush:) :thumbup:

:wohoo: which tots bots you get hun ??? so pleased it held up well !! you mean themesh laundry bags??? i haven got any ! you'll have to let me no how you get on with em :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Aw I need a wet bag too.. Am just using a plastic carrier at the mo for dirty ones.. The tots bots sounds lush! I may have to try one. :D my plan is to try lots of different ones that way I know which ones I like the best :D Can always flog em again :D x


----------



## Plumfairy

Sara I got 3 mesh bags off ebay for about £3. Not very fancy, but its got one big one that I just stick in my pail and then and also 2 smaller ones came with it. Im sure they'll be handy for something :D x Just search mesh bags.. dont add the nappy into the search, as Im sure if they call it a nappy bag it makes it twice as dear!!!


----------



## princess_bump

will def let you no how i get on with the laundry bags hon - yep they are the mesh ones :D

my tots bots is the Easyfit AIO - one size in lilac spots - ive never felt anything so soft :blush:


----------



## princess_bump

Plumfairy said:


> Aw I need a wet bag too.. Am just using a plastic carrier at the mo for dirty ones.. The tots bots sounds lush! I may have to try one. :D my plan is to try lots of different ones that way I know which ones I like the best :D Can always flog em again :D x

thats what i'm doing honey - trying lots of different ones and seeing -

mine were off e-bay too - think about 6£ for 2 :yipee: i'll find the link x


----------



## saraendepity

Plumfairy said:


> Sara I got 3 mesh bags off ebay for about £3. Not very fancy, but its got one big one that I just stick in my pail and then and also 2 smaller ones came with it. Im sure they'll be handy for something :D x Just search mesh bags.. dont add the nappy into the search, as Im sure if they call it a nappy bag it makes it twice as dear!!!

lol thanks hun - off to look now .......... i've just had authorisation (not that i needeed it :rofl: for 2 ittis from Laurie a wet bag n couple of other bits and he's promised me 4 new bb's when he gets payed :yipee: i love my oh - even if he is a pain sometimes!!!!!! lol :cloud9::cloud9:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

aww what a lovely OH honey :cloud9:

here's the link to the laundry bags honey:
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-NAPPY-BU...20acf0a892&_trksid=p3911.c0.m14#ht_500wt_1182


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Sara I got 3 mesh bags off ebay for about £3. Not very fancy, but its got one big one that I just stick in my pail and then and also 2 smaller ones came with it. Im sure they'll be handy for something :D x Just search mesh bags.. dont add the nappy into the search, as Im sure if they call it a nappy bag it makes it twice as dear!!!
> 
> lol thanks hun - off to look now .......... i've just had authorisation (not that i needeed it :rofl: for 2 ittis from Laurie a wet bag n couple of other bits and he's promised me 4 new bb's when he gets payed :yipee: i love my oh - even if he is a pain sometimes!!!!!! lol :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxClick to expand...


OMG four new ones!! Im jealous!! :blush: What a lovely OH you have. Mine just grunts and mutters things under his breath when I talk to him about nappies. Actually come to think about it, he does that about most things I talk to him about lol... :dohh: I think Layla will be getting BBs for xmas :D Might get her a personalised weenotion. Am dying to try one of those :happydance: 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

I think I'm going to have to leave the fluffy bum club for a while - I'm gutted :cry:

Deri has such a bad nappy rash and keeps wheezing and I'm worried he might be allergic to something in the nappies or what I'm washing them in so am going to narrow it down, one by one to work out what it might be....AND....they keep bloody leaking :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> I think I'm going to have to leave the fluffy bum club for a while - I'm gutted :cry:
> 
> Deri has such a bad nappy rash and keeps wheezing and I'm worried he might be allergic to something in the nappies or what I'm washing them in so am going to narrow it down, one by one to work out what it might be....AND....they keep bloody leaking :cry::cry::cry:

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: Awwww!! Is it definately the nappies that are causing the rash do you think? Funny how he only just started getting it, and not at first. :( I really hope you dont call it a day and that you can find some nappies that work for both of you. :hugs: x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## lauriech

Me too :cry: I'm so gutted but I need to do what's best for Deri.

The thing is, I can't afford to keep buying different nappies to try now. I'm totally skint from buying the ones I have :blush: so am going to sell the nappies that don't work and go from there...

Does anyone know if talc causes problems with cloth nappies?

Also, can anyone recommend a specific nappy for heavy wetters? I think the BG V3's are pretty good but even they leak at night. Deri woke at 12.45am last night and his nappy had already started to leak and I put in an extra insert, so he had 3 inserts in the pocket and it still leaked :cry:

I mean, what do I do? :shrug:

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

are you using talc on his butt?? that could be the prob with the leaking if you are???

please dont leave i'll miss you !!!!!!!!!:cry:


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> are you using talc on his butt?? that could be the prob with the leaking if you are???
> 
> please dont leave i'll miss you !!!!!!!!!:cry:

yes, the talc may be affecting the absorbancy and therefor giving him a rash as the pee isnt soking in and instead is staying against his skin. 

I know they say not to use creams with cloth nappies, so maybe same goes for talc. xxxx


----------



## lauriech

I've used talc on his bum since he was around 3 months and never had a problem but have been wondering whether that could be the issue with cloth nappies? :shrug:

Maya - OH bought me some Naughty Nappies the other day as I was telling him you'd tried them and rated them for the money so I have 3 (he offered to pay when I said I didn't want to try anything else becaue all have leaked - and cos they were cheap!!!!). I have only tried one out yesterday and it wasn't on for that long so can't say it was good or bad :shrug: just that they look a bit pants, ha ha).

Oh I don't wanna give up all my lush nappies :cry: even my BB's are leaking :dohh:

How comes I'm having all these problems? No one else seems to :shrug: 

Oh I dunno...fed up..... :help:

Maybe I should sell all my cloth and buy 2 more lush BabyHawks to cheer myself up :D ha ha xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> I've used talc on his bum since he was around 3 months and never had a problem but have been wondering whether that could be the issue with cloth nappies? :shrug:
> 
> Maya - OH bought me some Naughty Nappies the other day as I was telling him you'd tried them and rated them for the money so I have 3 (he offered to pay when I said I didn't want to try anything else becaue all have leaked - and cos they were cheap!!!!). I have only tried one out yesterday and it wasn't on for that long so can't say it was good or bad :shrug: *just that they look a bit pants*, ha ha).
> 
> Oh I don't wanna give up all my lush nappies :cry: even my BB's are leaking :dohh:
> 
> How comes I'm having all these problems? No one else seems to :shrug:
> 
> Oh I dunno...fed up..... :help:
> 
> Maybe I should sell all my cloth and buy 2 more lush BabyHawks to cheer myself up :D ha ha xxx


I can think of worse looking ones though and if they work then thats the main thing... And TBH its not like they're guna be on display now as winters coming. Even the lush BBs will be covered up and no-one will know you've got a £20 nappy on. I would try to stop with the talc for a few days and see you how get on.. But unless your caking it on I dont see how it could be that! I too am confused as to why they're leaking!! Where do they leak? Around the legs or up the front? We WILL find a solution to this!! :winkwink: xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

ALSO.. could the nappy rash be due to teething? I know some babys get it really bad when they're trying to cut new teeth xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lol bless you hun i really wanna give you a big hug!! :hugs:

i personally would put him in pampers for a day or so if he's getting a nasty rash n thats helping and give all your nappys a good 2-3 washes as i think the talc will really affect the absorbency of your nappies - i really do think this is the problem, when deri pee's it will be takin some of the talc with it into the fibers of the nappy and clogging it up then the pee wont be absorbing ?? hopefully this will be the problem and you can get back to enjoying cloth agan!

hugse :hugs: hun

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> I've used talc on his bum since he was around 3 months and never had a problem but have been wondering whether that could be the issue with cloth nappies? :shrug:
> 
> Maya - OH bought me some Naughty Nappies the other day as I was telling him you'd tried them and rated them for the money so I have 3 (he offered to pay when I said I didn't want to try anything else becaue all have leaked - and cos they were cheap!!!!). I have only tried one out yesterday and it wasn't on for that long so can't say it was good or bad :shrug: *just that they look a bit pants*, ha ha).
> 
> Oh I don't wanna give up all my lush nappies :cry: even my BB's are leaking :dohh:
> 
> How comes I'm having all these problems? No one else seems to :shrug:
> 
> Oh I dunno...fed up..... :help:
> 
> Maybe I should sell all my cloth and buy 2 more lush BabyHawks to cheer myself up :D ha ha xxx
> 
> 
> I can think of worse looking ones though and if they work then thats the main thing... And TBH its not like they're guna be on display now as winters coming. Even the lush BBs will be covered up and no-one will know you've got a £20 nappy on. I would try to stop with the talc for a few days and see you how get on.. But unless your caking it on I dont see how it could be that! I too am confused as to why they're leaking!! Where do they leak? Around the legs or up the front? We WILL find a solution to this!! :winkwink: xxxClick to expand...

Oh bless you - you girls are so lovely :D

I'm going to get the rash under control with sudocrem and pampers and then go back to cloth....WITHOUT talc :dohh: Only thing is, how do you dry LO's bum after using wet wipes...do you put a nappy back on their wet bum?

I know obviously not to use cream with cloth nappies but maybe talc causes issues too?

I know what you mean about the nappies being hidden through the winter....they're always hidden when we go out usually too as it's not quite warm enough for LO's without something else on too.

Oh yes, the nappies leak right at the front (sides or top) but can still be dry in the back when I change them :dohh:

xxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> lol bless you hun i really wanna give you a big hug!! :hugs:
> 
> i personally would put him in pampers for a day or so if he's getting a nasty rash n thats helping and give all your nappys a good 2-3 washes as i think the talc will really affect the absorbency of your nappies - *i really do think this is the problem, when deri pee's it will be takin some of the talc with it into the fibers of the nappy and clogging it up then the pee wont be absorbing* ?? hopefully this will be the problem and you can get back to enjoying cloth agan!
> 
> hugse :hugs: hun
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx


OMG - I'm off to wash ALL my nappies now then!!!! :blush: I feel a bit stupid now.....what shall I wash them in? Just water or detergent? And how much?

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i would do a good 2-3 plain rinses then a long wash with the tinyest bit of detergent then another few rinsses !! will cost you an absolute fortune in electric but might clear out the nappies?? i think some white vinegar might help too?? dont quote me on that tho someone else might be able to advise on that one for you :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I either let her bum dry by leaving the nappy off for a few mins and blow it (makes her laugh her head off lol) or just use a dry flannel. xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> I either let her bum dry by leaving the nappy off for a few mins and blow it (makes her laugh her head off lol) or just use a dry flannel. xxxx

Awwww bless her - before talc I used to use a muslin to dry Deri's bum so may try that again!

Sara - will try a few washes...must I dry them in between?

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i usually wet half of my cloth n leave the other half dry then use the dry half to dry her butt either that of let her have some nakkie bum time!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> I either let her bum dry by leaving the nappy off for a few mins and blow it (makes her laugh her head off lol) or just use a dry flannel. xxxx
> 
> Awwww bless her - before talc I used to use a muslin to dry Deri's bum so may try that again!
> 
> Sara - will try a few washes...must I dry them in between?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

i wouldnt bother dryin em in between doubt it would make much difference!! if its a nice day and you have time etc chucking thhem on the line inbetween one of your last rinses will do no harm !:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh laurie poor poor you - you're having a right time with this aren't you :hugs: i too agree, get the nappy rash under control with sudocreme and disposables, and then once you've washed your cloth again, see how you go :hugs: am so sorry you're having such a bad time with them :hugs: 

i too dry maddi's bum with her a dry flannel or blow on it - which makes her giggle so much - which is great as she's not a fan of having her bum wiped :dohh:

please don't leave us completely laurie - do keep us updated how deri's nappy rash is :hugs: xxx


----------



## cyclura

oh can I join please, my daughter is a fluffy bum, we use prefolds and PUL or fleece wraps


----------



## saraendepity

cyclura said:


> oh can I join please, my daughter is a fluffy bum, we use prefolds and PUL or fleece wraps

hey hun welcome !! :wave::howdy:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

hello and welcome cyclura :hi:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi and welcome to our fluffy club:hugs:


----------



## cyclura

Hey Ladies :happydance:

This is Izzy in one of her rainbow wraps
 



Attached Files:







izzyretro2.jpg
File size: 57.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mommyof3co

Awwww Izzy is soooo cute!!! Welcome :)


----------



## Plumfairy

Welcome to Fluffy Bums Cyclura :D Izzy is gorgeous! :D xxx


----------



## princess_bump

aww izzy is gorgeous :D x


----------



## cyclura

Thats given her daddy a very big head as she looks just like him :laugh2::laugh2:

I made my first nappy the other day, I will get pictures of it when its washed but its a patchwork outer with a fleece inner, I am quite proud of it :happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

cyclura said:


> Thats given her daddy a very big head as she looks just like him :laugh2::laugh2:
> 
> I made my first nappy the other day, I will get pictures of it when its washed but its a patchwork outer with a fleece inner, I am quite proud of it :happydance:

Oh brill! Go you!! I was looking into making some earlier. Found some patterns online, just duno if Ive got the patience :dohh: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow! well done for making your own :thumbup:


----------



## cyclura

Plumfairy said:


> Oh brill! Go you!! I was looking into making some earlier. Found some patterns online, just duno if Ive got the patience :dohh: xxx

It does not take too long really, mine took about 45 minutes but thats because I had to patchwork it first, if I had not done that i expect it would of been more like 20-30 minutes to make. You should have a go its quite satisfying as you can pick the fabric you want and everything :baby::happydance:


----------



## Plumfairy

cyclura said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Oh brill! Go you!! I was looking into making some earlier. Found some patterns online, just duno if Ive got the patience :dohh: xxx
> 
> It does not take too long really, mine took about 45 minutes but thats because I had to patchwork it first, if I had not done that i expect it would of been more like 20-30 minutes to make. You should have a go its quite satisfying as you can pick the fabric you want and everything :baby::happydance:Click to expand...

Where did you get the PUL meterial from? Ive seen it on abay but thats it..


----------



## cyclura

Our local haberdashery sells it, might be worth asking yours if they can order some in

ETA: Ebay might be cheaper though


----------



## princess_bump

hope we're all ok this evening ladies :wave:

i was just thinking - is it just me that watches the timer count down on her machine waiting for my fluff to finish :blush: i love hanging it up so it dries ready for the morning :blush: now i found my routine i find myself thinking, oooo the washing machine's nearly finished :blush:


----------



## lauriech

princess_bump said:


> oh laurie poor poor you - you're having a right time with this aren't you :hugs: i too agree, get the nappy rash under control with sudocreme and disposables, and then once you've washed your cloth again, see how you go :hugs: am so sorry you're having such a bad time with them :hugs:
> 
> i too dry maddi's bum with her a dry flannel or blow on it - which makes her giggle so much - which is great as she's not a fan of having her bum wiped :dohh:
> 
> please don't leave us completely laurie - do keep us updated how deri's nappy rash is :hugs: xxx


Awww thanks girls! You're all sooo lovely. I'm not giving up completely, just having a break to try and fine out what's causing the problem. It could be teething as his first tooth has just popped through, it could be a material in one of the nappies, it could be the Bambinex powder I wash the nappies in.....it could be anything :shrug: Thing is, Deri has never had a nappy rash until now so I feel awful for him.

I blew on his bum to dry him earlier when I changed his nappy and he giggled his head off too :cloud9: 

Cyclura (what's your name?) - well done you for making nappies! I'd love to do it but I know I'd do a rubbish job :dohh: Izzy is gorgeous BTW xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh laurie poor poor you - you're having a right time with this aren't you :hugs: i too agree, get the nappy rash under control with sudocreme and disposables, and then once you've washed your cloth again, see how you go :hugs: am so sorry you're having such a bad time with them :hugs:
> 
> i too dry maddi's bum with her a dry flannel or blow on it - which makes her giggle so much - which is great as she's not a fan of having her bum wiped :dohh:
> 
> please don't leave us completely laurie - do keep us updated how deri's nappy rash is :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> Awww thanks girls! You're all sooo lovely. I'm not giving up completely, just having a break to try and fine out what's causing the problem. It could be teething as his first tooth has just popped through, it could be a material in one of the nappies, it could be the Bambinex powder I wash the nappies in.....it could be anything :shrug: Thing is, Deri has never had a nappy rash until now so I feel awful for him.
> 
> I blew on his bum to dry him earlier when I changed his nappy and he giggled his head off too :cloud9:
> 
> Cyclura (what's your name?) - well done you for making nappies! I'd love to do it but I know I'd do a rubbish job :dohh: Izzy is gorgeous BTW xxxClick to expand...

Yaay he liked the blow drying then :D Layla finds it hilarious too :haha: xxx


----------



## cyclura

I hope you manage to find the problem Laurie :hugs: fingers crossed its just teething rash.

My name is Lou, how rude of me I should of said so before :blush: :dohh:


----------



## princess_bump

lauriech said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> oh laurie poor poor you - you're having a right time with this aren't you :hugs: i too agree, get the nappy rash under control with sudocreme and disposables, and then once you've washed your cloth again, see how you go :hugs: am so sorry you're having such a bad time with them :hugs:
> 
> i too dry maddi's bum with her a dry flannel or blow on it - which makes her giggle so much - which is great as she's not a fan of having her bum wiped :dohh:
> 
> please don't leave us completely laurie - do keep us updated how deri's nappy rash is :hugs: xxx
> 
> 
> Awww thanks girls! You're all sooo lovely. I'm not giving up completely, just having a break to try and fine out what's causing the problem. It could be teething as his first tooth has just popped through, it could be a material in one of the nappies, it could be the Bambinex powder I wash the nappies in.....it could be anything :shrug: Thing is, Deri has never had a nappy rash until now so I feel awful for him.
> 
> I blew on his bum to dry him earlier when I changed his nappy and he giggled his head off too :cloud9:
> 
> Cyclura (what's your name?) - well done you for making nappies! I'd love to do it but I know I'd do a rubbish job :dohh: Izzy is gorgeous BTW xxxClick to expand...

aww to deri enjoying having his bum blown on! maddi laughs too :D

maddi was the same hon - she went a good 6months with no nappy rash, until her first tooth was coming, and then terrible nappy rash, you have to ride it out :( teething is awful :hugs: i think its better for you and deri to take a break though, and see how you get on, i think once you've worked out whats causing the rash and the leaks, you can go from there :D big big :hugs: for you both xx


----------



## lauriech

Awww thank you hun! :hugs: Will keep you all posted, just gonna take a break this weekend I think, even though I'm hating the disposables :-(

I'm hoping it is just teething! (fingers crossed)

Maya - yeah it was funny, thought it'd make Deri wee on me but he just started giggling, bless :D

Lou - we now know your name so we don't have to call you by your username...much more polite :thumbup:

Ooooo...girls, question....what is your MOST ABSORBANT cloth nappy (any type) and QUICKEST DRYING (again, any type!)....thinking ahead for changing what I'm using!!!

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

i have to say i've found my tots bots most absorbent and dried quite quickly, but over all got to be BB's - you sound much more positive now laurie :thumbup:

i made another order this afternoon :blush: from bibsnbobs, and got an email to say its already been dispatched :wohoo: it included some reusable wipes too :happydance: i love getting fluff in the post :yipee: as i ordered it though, i thought, damn, its bank holiday :dohh:


----------



## cyclura

The only nappy I use atm is the Junior Joy prefold and wrap, and thats pretty quick drying, I will need to start stuffing it soon though.


----------



## Plumfairy

I'd say my most absorbant is the BG v3.. BUT Im guna bang on about the naughty baby ones again cus she's been in one of them for 4 hours before and It didnt even feel like it was soaked. best drying is the Bambinex teddy, but not that great absorbancy, and it even leaked through the Bambinex wrap!! Not happy. Seems ok with tots bots and BB wraps though xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> I'd say my most absorbant is the BG v3.. BUT Im guna bang on about the naughty baby ones again cus she's been in one of them for 4 hours before and It didnt even feel like it was soaked. best drying is the Bambinex teddy, but not that great absorbancy, and it even leaked through the Bambinex wrap!! Not happy. Seems ok with tots bots and BB wraps though xxxx

At the end of the day, the point is about absorbancy I think, not looks so agree with you! :D

Do you have any other fitteds as my Bambinex Teddy AIO is not very absorbant either...not sure what to try (except I don't like the look of Tot Bots Bamboozles, I think, as I bought some ages ago and sold them straight away as just didn't like them). Their AIO's look good though.



cyclura said:


> The only nappy I use atm is the Junior Joy prefold and wrap, and thats pretty quick drying, I will need to start stuffing it soon though.

I don't know anything about JJ's - are they sized? Will have a nosey!



princess_bump said:


> i have to say i've found my tots bots most absorbent and dried quite quickly, but over all got to be BB's - you sound much more positive now laurie :thumbup:
> 
> i made another order this afternoon :blush: from bibsnbobs, and got an email to say its already been dispatched :wohoo: it included some reusable wipes too :happydance: i love getting fluff in the post :yipee: as i ordered it though, i thought, damn, its bank holiday :dohh:

Is your Tot Bots an AIO hun?

My BB's have been leaking too :cry: in fact, all have expect my new BG AIO Organic (which is also very slim fitting). I may invest in some more of these as they seem pretty good...only thing is....they take ages to dry :-(

xxx

***Edit*** look at me doing multi quotes!!! :smug: Thanks to Sara I can now do it!


----------



## Plumfairy

Wooo clever with the multi-quoting! :smug: Ive only got BB, BG and Naughty baby fitteds, rest are shaped. Have you tried any bamboo nappies? I think they're supposed to be more absorbant. Ive got a BB deluxe bamboo but aint tried it yet, so will have a go tomorrow and let you know how that goes. xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh and Fuzzi... And an Itti on the way...


----------



## princess_bump

go laurie! multiple quotes! well done you!!

yep hon - my tots bots are AIO from here hon :D https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/product/Tots_Bots_Easyfit_One_Size_All-in-One_Bamboo_Nappy_TBEBLS - they feel so soft too, and i've just got my fluff out the washing machine and its washed lovely :D


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie the ones i use for night time and most of the day is the mothercare smart nappy, they are brilliant no leaks after 11 hours sleep and his bum feels dry to touch. oh and they take no time to dryxx


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Laurie the ones i use for night time and most of the day is the mothercare smart nappy, they are brilliant no leaks after 11 hours sleep and his bum feels dry to touch. oh and they take no time to dryxx


Donna are these sized or One size? Also, what type of nappy are they? Are they pockets or shaped ones with wraps?


----------



## Plumfairy

Woops did you mean like my bambinex teddys when you said fitteds Laurie?


----------



## lauriech

Ha ha - yeah, fitteds are like your Bambinex Teddy ones! :thumbup: then put a wrap over...you BB's, BG's etc are pockets...


----------



## Plumfairy

I always call them shaped nappies so thats why I got confuzzled... Ummm I have the 4teddys, a motherease, 2 bumbles (in the post) and then some terrys too. Ive got 5 wraps also.. 2 Bambinex, 2 BB and 1 tots bots. Im tempted to try the bamboozles as they're meant to be good for absorbancy and also the smart nappy as there have been loads of reccomendations for those.


----------



## dippy dee

They are a wrap that feels lovely and kind of a prefold ion the middle but it is not bulky at all ( you know me and bulky nappies lol ) and the top layer of the pre fold is a soft fleece type material which i love the feel of and after 11 hours still feels dry, then the bits that are either side that go under the soft bit are a kind of posh terry material and boy do they hold a lot. Harley is in a large which is for 20lb+ and they are really cheap as you get 4 outers and 8 inners for £39.99 but you can buy 1 for 9.99 to try which i did first. there is a thread on here about them i will find it now.
Here is mothercare link 
https://www.mothercare.com/Motherca...ing=UTF8&m=A2LBKNDJ2KZUGQ&n=61630031&mcb=core


----------



## dippy dee

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/181013-just-quick-praise-smart-nappys.html
Here is a link from on here about them.
Forgot to say you can put a disposable enviro friendly inserts for them as well xx


----------



## cyclura

This should help withe the Junior Joy prefold sizes https://www.kittykins.co.uk/cloth-nappies/type/8/brand/junior+joy


----------



## Plumfairy

Cheers Dee, will have a good mooch x


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Cheers Dee, will have a good mooch x

Hun if you like the look go on ebay as there are loads of nb, small and medium ones brand new on there for a fraction of the price x


----------



## thelilbump

Evenin ladies. Goodness girls you can talk!! i've got to page 97 so if i'm replying to stuff abit late or answered already sorry! :blush:

Basically i wanted to say laurie, at my antenatal class they told us not to use talc on a baby at all until at least 12 months as all the small particles can play havoc with their chest, guess that could be why he's wheezing. I just dry my Lo's bum off with a towel, just pat dry. It might be an idea to stop using wipes and go right down to cotton wool and water until his rash clears up. As i think it was maya said, teething can cause nasty rash, normally we don't have any problems with rash but our top teeth have been coming through and it's playin havoc with her bum. Hope you manage to work it out :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Yay my BG v3's arrived :D
One thing i did notice though as i put them on the smallest setting.. if you try to put it on a bigger setting the push thingies are so hard to get loose again!!! I thought id almost heard the fabric rip!!! 

Anyhow, now it's just the Itti's and then i can make a bit of a comparison for the first time! As they do not sell these brands in stores here, only online...

Dh made me promise to not spend any money this week :( boohoo
but ill keep an eye out on 2nd hand ones, you never know what might pop up ;)

Another Q ladies, do you use babyleg's much at all?! I had a look at them and find them adorable but am wondering if i would really use them...?!


----------



## saraendepity

jees i've only been away about an hour and i think i've missed about 4 pages!!!

ok i'm gonna try to reply to you all but if i miss anyone i'm sorry!!

laurie- get you and your multiple quotes!! :yipee: really hope you find a nappy that works for you and deri, i'm sure theres one out there! hopfully it will have been the talc that was doin it n you'll be back to cloth full time again!! have you tried bb bamboo?? might be worth a try as bamboo is super absorbant and you will still have a good looking butt??

Maya - i too really rate the Naughty Baby nappies i've left ours on daisy for a good 4 hours before and it hasnt even whispered the 'L' word:thumbup:you should definately try the smart nappy - very reasonable and i'm sure you can see from my post the other day i really rate them at the moment:)

Carly - yay for new fluff, i've ordered from bibs n bots before i think i got my red spotty itti from there n i got a cute little chocolate in the package with it!!!came really quick too :thumbup:

Donna - great to see another smart nappy lover preaching!! i really love em at the minute!! just wish they came in some prettier colours :D

well fellow cloth-a-holics guess what ....... its the dreaded ........ (DRUM ROLL).....BANK HOLIDAY!!!!!!! we all know what that means - no post for even longer over the weekend :hissy::cry: what are we gonna do monday morning!?!?! lol :rofl:

well i really think i should get off to sleep 

huge :hugs: n :kiss: to all 

sara


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cyclura

Oh no the bank holiday, I am waiting for 12 prefolds to arrive too :dohh: I have to wait a whole day longer now :cry::cry:


Good night ladies see you all in the morning


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun !! the poppers on BG are quite stiff but thats a good thing as the nappy gets pulled a bit when you put it on n you'd get really annoyed if it un-snapped everytime you put it on!!!

i use babylegs atleast 3-4 times a week and will do more when daisy grows into them properly and i buy a few more! makes nappy changes a total doddle and much quicker especially compared to tights!!! 

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

cyclura said:


> Oh no the bank holiday, I am waiting for 12 prefolds to arrive too :dohh: I have to wait a whole day longer now :cry::cry:
> 
> 
> Good night ladies see you all in the morning

its the one thing that stops us in our tracks :cry: 

night !! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I'm missing cloth :cry: the rash is still there (comes and goes) so i'm thinking now it might be from teething :shrug:


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> I'm missing cloth :cry: the rash is still there (comes and goes) so i'm thinking now it might be from teething :shrug:

Sounds like it might be hun! What are you putting on it? xxx


----------



## Lunaty

thats one nasty rash, you might be right though, it may well be the teething!!!

Thanks for the info Sara, i was worried i may actually rip the fabric but i guess i dont have to change the size all the time ;)

I expected my Itti's to arrive yesterday too but they dint :( in stead i got an email that the order was completed.. well it's sunday now so i guess it will be next week i will ge them in!!!

I finally finished the nursery too! Hung up a huge wallsticker of a cow and chicken looking at an egg with cow spots!!! It's great , and his Moomoo itti will fit perfectly :rofl:

ps. on the hunt for some babylegs now ;)


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> I'm missing cloth :cry: the rash is still there (comes and goes) so i'm thinking now it might be from teething :shrug:

oh poor little man, i do hope it is his teeth then atleast you know it will come to an end bless him. 

what are you using on it??? really hope it settles very soon :hugs: to deri

are your nappies feeling better yet?? hope they get well soon :D :hugs: to them too!! :haha:

:hugs:



Lunaty said:


> thats one nasty rash, you might be right though, it may well be the teething!!!
> 
> Thanks for the info Sara, i was worried i may actually rip the fabric but i guess i dont have to change the size all the time ;)
> 
> I expected my Itti's to arrive yesterday too but they dint :( in stead i got an email that the order was completed.. well it's sunday now so i guess it will be next week i will ge them in!!!
> 
> I finally finished the nursery too! Hung up a huge wallsticker of a cow and chicken looking at an egg with cow spots!!! It's great , and his Moomoo itti will fit perfectly :rofl:
> 
> ps. on the hunt for some babylegs now ;)

no probs hun:D you'll probably find that baby legs will be too big for little one at first!! daisy is 11 weeks (o my god its flown by!!) on weds and they are still huge on her!! huggalugs(another brand of baby legs) are also a bit bigger than bl's..hope you find some nice ones!!:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ps Lunaty (whats your human name if you dont mind me asking?) your nursery sounds sooo cute !!:thumbup:

sara

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Samantha ;) but since one of the girls here is called Sam too I never introduced myself properly :rofl:

And since bubs isnt here yet those babylegs wont fit him for a long time but it wont hurt having a look around specially as you said time should fly by once he is here ;)

It seems to be one obsession after another, the bugaboo, the nappy's now those leggie's :D DH is gonna have a hart attack before LO is here!

Daisy looks so adorable in your sig!!! What nappies did you find fitted her the earliest/best or are you still trying out too?


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Samantha ;) but since one of the girls here is called Sam too I never introduced myself properly :rofl:
> 
> And since bubs isnt here yet those babylegs wont fit him for a long time but it wont hurt having a look around specially as you said time should fly by once he is here ;)
> 
> It seems to be one obsession after another, the bugaboo, the nappy's now those leggie's :D DH is gonna have a hart attack before LO is here!
> 
> Daisy looks so adorable in your sig!!! What nappies did you find fitted her the earliest/best or are you still trying out too?

hello samantha! :wave: time willl definately fly by and having one or two pairs wont hurt!!lol just out of inerest and pobably sheer jealousy:rofl:which bugaboo do you have??? 

thanks hun! we used sposies for the first 2-3 weeks just to get the meconium pooes out of the way then i used a BG V3 and fuzzy bunz both btp ... the V3 fit her the best as a teeny weeny tbh the fuzzy bunz has been a bit big till the past week or so :thumbup: i also bought some bamboozles which fit really well but i wasnt keen on em!! i really rate the mothercare smart nappy system which is an outer wrap with a soaker pad you put in and if nappy is only wet you can re use the wrap:thumbup: i know you probs cant get em over there but you might be able to get something similar to try when your lo comes along?? 

also worthh a try if you're feeling brave enough is some terry squares!! v old fashioned but do the job and arent too expensive:thumbup: willl also last from birth to potty training, you just need to learn how to fold (which is surprisingly easy with practice!)

i use a combination of all the above and a couple of cheapy's from e bay to use in house when everything else is in the wash! and a couple of blueberrys!! my blue berrys are the sized ones and would have fitted over her whole body and had room to spare when she was a tiddler!! they are still on the timyest snaps at the moment!! gonna be getting some birth to potty ones soon so will let you know how they fit / would have fit a teeny one when i'm allowed to buy them !!:yipee:

i think you'll love itti bitti's too!! soooo slim fitting!! :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: 
I have one jumbo pack of newborn disposables which i will clear before starting.. im expecting a tiny bubs i think.. as im quite tiny myself haha so thats why i asked..

Thats what i loved about those Itti's, they look somewhat slimmer then most of them, that and the fact they come in those colors :thumbup:

The whole folding system is good on my own but DH wont have a clue and iwll prob just throw a disposable on, hence the reason i will try and stick to the AIO systems :) (or at least prestuff the pocket ones!)

I was quite amazed at the size of the big inserts for the BG V3's! But i guess yuo will only use them as of medium setting? Or do you use these already?

Im still eying some BB's and BG organics, and if i like the pocket system thing i may even get som of those Cushie tushies :D

Let me know how you get on with the OSFA BB's !!!

Ive got a Red Bugaboo Frog :happydance:, im in love with it, just the ability to use the bassinet separately and the way it pushes so easily (mind you the only thing ive pushed around is our 3 legged cat!) so hopefully it will be just as easily daily used with our bubs!

XO Sammy


----------



## saraendepity

omg i'm soo jealous!! i really want a bee :( oh wont let me have another pram quite yet tho :(

i will defo let you know how i get on with the bb's !! only thing with itti's is if you get runny pooes they arent the best at holding them in if you dont get to it straight away!!!!i'm using the shorter v3 insert at the moment but if i know its gonna be on a while then i put the other one in too n just stuff it carefully!!!

never heard of te cushie tushies myself but i can really recommend the bg aio organic, tho daisy only just fits in hers now! if i'd have bought it any earlier there would be no way it would fit!!! (she's just 9lb nowbut still very skinny at that!)......well i'm off to bed now!!
:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> omg i'm soo jealous!! i really want a bee :( oh wont let me have another pram quite yet tho :(
> 
> i will defo let you know how i get on with the bb's !! only thing with itti's is if you get runny pooes they arent the best at holding them in if you dont get to it straight away!!!!i'm using the shorter v3 insert at the moment but if i know its gonna be on a while then i put the other one in too n just stuff it carefully!!!
> 
> never heard of te cushie tushies myself but i can really recommend the bg aio organic, tho daisy only just fits in hers now! if i'd have bought it any earlier there would be no way it would fit!!! (she's just 9lb nowbut still very skinny at that!)......well i'm off to bed now!!
> :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

Oww yeah the Bee was on my top list but it is very pricy and not very easy to get second hand... 

Thanks for the tip on the runny poo's ;) ill keep that in mind, though ill probably be using flush able liners the first couple of weeks.. i wonder if that would make a difference? 
Ill probably buy the Organic one when he is a bit older then! 

Have a nice night :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

oooh so many cloth bum mummies

if anyone is looking for new aio pocket nappies, i make them :blush: 

if anyone wants any let me know, trying to make a bit of money for our house move in a few weeks lol

there are some pics up in buy, swap, sell, wanted section :flower:

x


----------



## princess_bump

morning all :hi: sorry if i miss anyone :blush: i've been trying to catch up as we was out all afternoon/evening yesterday!

Lunaty - hi sam :wave: nice to use your 'human name' lol - i love baby legs! i would def recommend them! and especially as the weather gets colder, they are fab :thumbup: and i love how cute our babies look in them :cloud9: maddi had a pair on yesterday and she couldn't stop staring out them :cloud9:

well done for finishing your nursery - bet it looks gorgeous :cloud9: i'm in love with my bugaboo cameleon - i would def recommend them :D i too love the bee ladies - am very tempted by it atm :blush:



lauriech said:


> I'm missing cloth :cry: the rash is still there (comes and goes) so i'm thinking now it might be from teething :shrug:

oh sweetie - big big :hugs::hugs: def sounds like teething too me - though teething rashes are nasty! maddi's once developed to thrush - so if its not going might be worth getting it checked by the doc - poor poor deri, big :hugs: for you both and maddi sends him lots of wet kisses :D

well my bibs and bobs order arrived :happydance::happydance: i was so happy yesterday morning - i had two gorgeous pink fluffy packages - one from the gorgeous donna and the other from bibs and bobs - which i placed friday afternoon! will be using them again in a flash! very impressed :thumbup:

and so maddi went out in cloth yesterday :happydance: so pleased, we've now been using more cloth and only 1/2 disposables a day :happydance: and the pail and laundry bags are working out great :happydance:

hope you all enjoy your sunday, and posties will be hounded on tuesday i'm sure :D xx


----------



## Lunaty

princess_bump said:


> Lunaty - hi sam :wave: nice to use your 'human name' lol - i love baby legs! i would def recommend them! and especially as the weather gets colder, they are fab :thumbup: and i love how cute our babies look in them :cloud9: maddi had a pair on yesterday and she couldn't stop staring out them :cloud9:
> 
> well done for finishing your nursery - bet it looks gorgeous :cloud9: i'm in love with my bugaboo cameleon - i would def recommend them :D i too love the bee ladies - am very tempted by it atm :blush:
> 
> 
> hope you all enjoy your sunday, and posties will be hounded on tuesday i'm sure :D xx

:hi:, yeah in the beginning i wasnt to sure using them on a boy but seeing the pics from the girls here on the forum i think it will look fab!
Ive been lazy and not updated the pics for the nursery in my journal.. partly also because there is still a spare bed in there until the inlaws move out (dont even ask :dohh:)

Jup those bugaboo's are very tempting, im pretty sure ill buy myself some other pieces for it! Id love to get myself a Bee too but hubby already was hard to push for a 2nd hand frog :nope: 

Im also waiting for that package to arrive!!!! I need those Itti's haha
x


----------



## saraendepity

carly - tis great to hear you're getting on so well with cloth :thumbup: bibsandbots are great arent they:thumbup: did you get a little choccy with your order - thought it was a lovely touch when i got mine :thumbup:

samantha - you can get some really cute baby legs/huggalugs for boys ! soo cute !! 

hope everyones fluff arives safe and sound after the evil bank holiday :D

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

I don't have any fluff stuck in the post this weekend :cry: but i am waiting on the weenotions website to get running again. I want some of their new wipes but i'd like to see the piccy first. One of the sets has a long list of colours but no piccies so don't really mean anything :dohh:


----------



## cyclura

I am in so much trouble :blush: I just spent £80 on fabric to make some new fluff bums, comfort blanket, bibs and clothes.

Shhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell my DH until I have finished it all :kiss::dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

rofl!! Sounds like you'll have enough to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> I don't have any fluff stuck in the post this weekend :cry: but i am waiting on the weenotions website to get running again. I want some of their new wipes but i'd like to see the piccy first. One of the sets has a long list of colours but no piccies so don't really mean anything :dohh:

which ones are you after hun??? i've ordered the custom ones an there was piccies in their fabric gallery - maybe they have the colours in there too???? 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

My lordy I feel dizzy after reading all that and I've only been away since Friday!!!!

Quick review of these: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pink-Baby-Cl...s_LE?hash=item41488fbb5b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 The name on the label is "Sweet Doll Baby"

I loved it! For £3.99 I was so impressed! Even after only one wash, it was fine after 3 hours on - could probably have stayed on a lot longer but I was nervous on its first try! Her bum stayed lovely and dry and the fleece on the inside was so so soft. Dried fast too (the outer came out of the washer pretty much dry, and the insert dried in 3 hours in my airing cupboard!)


I want to reply to you all, but I've got a poorly little princess (first cold!!!) asleep in my arms.

Quickly though.... laurie I hope your little mans bum rash gets better soon...

And Maya - your bamboozle should arrive Tuesday xxxxx

xxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

sammy - i no - i found it impossible not to spend too much on my bugaboo :blush: and now cloth too :dohh: poor hubby :rofl:
and they do do such gorgeous baby legs for boys - and cloth too! if our second baby is a boy i can't wait to get all the boy stuff for him :cloud9:

sara - i did get a little choc :D i got one when i ordered from her on ebay - she really is fab :thumbup: can't wait to order again :D i am really pleased we're getting on so well with cloth - once we've got going - it seems really easy, sometimes we go for huggies - like today when we have a rushed (party) day - but other than that, is seems to work for us :yipee:

donna - i hope you get your order in soon - i too don't have fluff waiting to arrive :( i had some new reusable arrive yesterday in my bibs and bobs parcel and they seem fab :D 

cyclura - enjoy making :D you must be very talented :D


----------



## mum2bee

im really wanting to use cloth nappys! got everything i need - just worried itll all go wrong!! had mixed reactions from friends! most think im stupid 'we live in the 21st century now why waste time with them' GRRRR


----------



## saraendepity

mum2bee said:


> im really wanting to use cloth nappys! got everything i need - just worried itll all go wrong!! had mixed reactions from friends! most think im stupid 'we live in the 21st century now why waste time with them' GRRRR

aww hun just ignore em!!! do what you wana do !! i would do disposables for first week or so then go for it !!!! if it all goes wrong who cares you tried!! i'm sure you'll do just fine tho!! cant wait to see your little one in cloth :yipee:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ohhh....someone stop me!!!

I got this from Asda at the weekend: https://direct.asda.com/george/baby-clothes/girls/cord-dress/GEM16118,default,pd.html

Does it remind anyone of anything?? 



Spoiler




Wouldn't it they look lovely together!!!! :cloud9::cloud9:

I'll give you 20 minutes to find a good reason why I shouldn't hit the 'checkout now' button! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

do it !!!! buy it now!!!!!!!!!! will match perfectly!!!!


----------



## princess_bump

Babyshambelle - that dress is lovely! go for it :D

mum2bee - welcome to the cloth bum club :wave: i too have found some resistance with people, but once people get used to it - they seem really positive about them :thumbup:


----------



## Plumfairy

Laura do it! :D They look lush together! Yay thanks for sending the bamboozle. How much do I owe you hun? xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Same here!

When I told people I was witching to cloth they looked at me like I'd grown horns and a tail :rofl: but then, when they actually saw my nappies......they were like OMG they are sooooo cute!!!!

I am so pleased I switched to cloth! with 4 kids you would think I would have enough to do but If I can do it, then ANYBODY can!:thumbup:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Plumfairy said:


> Laura do it! :D They look lush together! Yay thanks for sending the bamboozle. How much do I owe you hun? xxx

Don't worry about the postage hun..my OH sent it through his works post! :thumbup:


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww thanks hun! Thats fab! Will let ya know when it comes and we've tried it out :D xxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG so much to catch up on!!Not really been on properly for a couple of days,just had time for a quick nosey!.
Hope everyone is ok and having a good weekend.x


----------



## cyclura

Evening ladies I hope you have all had a good weekend :thumbup:

I have been behind the sewing machine again and i have just finished a red and grey stripey nappy and a practice bandana bib which turned out really well :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

cyclura said:


> Evening ladies I hope you have all had a good weekend :thumbup:
> 
> I have been behind the sewing machine again and i have just finished a red and grey stripey nappy and a practice bandana bib which turned out really well :happydance:

i demand pics!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

cyclura said:


> Evening ladies I hope you have all had a good weekend :thumbup:
> 
> I have been behind the sewing machine again and i have just finished a red and grey stripey nappy and a practice bandana bib which turned out really well :happydance:

Hello :hi: (Lou is it?) I noticed newbie your post before :happydance:

Just wanted to say I am SO (sew? lol) jealous of people who can actually use a sewing machine and make things! I had a go on my mums and I am actually terrible!! I was only trying to take up a pair of trousers too! Your nappy and bib sound fab...we must see pics! xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh yes cyclura!! Pics are needed :)

My god, the time difference makes me have to catch up on heaps hahaha!
8 am in the morning here, mailman better arrive early ;)

I found this on Ebay as well and have emailed the lovely lady 
Cloth wipes

Her add also has links to her work and fabrics!!! 

She seems to have all the fabrics i like in stock and ill get her to make me around 24 wipes?! Will that be enough girls? Or should i get her to make some more?

Ieck i promised DH i would not buy anything this week but honestly i dont know how im gonna hack that :D haha


----------



## cyclura

hehe there is some pictures of the bandana bib on page three here https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/180398-bandana-bib-help-3.html

I will get pictures of Izzy in her new nappy tomorrow :baby:

Apparently I am making a spotty one next according to DH


----------



## Lunaty

That looks fab!!!
My gosh :D 

Id love to have a sewing machine but id probably use it only for a couple of times and then be done with it :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

Lou your bibs are brill! I love em!! :thumbup: Defo one to be made in lots of colours and patterns me thinks... :D


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> I don't have any fluff stuck in the post this weekend :cry: but i am waiting on the weenotions website to get running again. I want some of their new wipes but i'd like to see the piccy first. One of the sets has a long list of colours but no piccies so don't really mean anything :dohh:
> 
> which ones are you after hun??? i've ordered the custom ones an there was piccies in their fabric gallery - maybe they have the colours in there too????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

either the cotton ones or the bamboos i think they were, basically the two that wereawaiting images. Though i think it was the cotton ones you can't select the colour. I'll go investiagte though thanks!


----------



## saraendepity

ah right let me no if you find it???? xxxxxxxx

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Ooooooooh just won a bargain Brand New Itti on Ebay!Listed wrong just as Ivory D'Lish £4.40 inc p&p!!!:happydance::

I am a very happy bunny!!:yipee:

Just need my new washer now!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Sara - i figured it thanks hun - think we may go purple ooga boogas!

Hannah - woo great find!!


I have posted this already but has anyone tried upsy daisy nappies? I'm curious, they look quite cute and they have a sale on till tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

dizzyspells said:


> Ooooooooh just won a bargain Brand New Itti on Ebay!Listed wrong just as Ivory D'Lish £4.40 inc p&p!!!:happydance::
> 
> I am a very happy bunny!!:yipee:
> 
> Just need my new washer now!!!

oooh well done you !!! 

i might have just ordered a chocolate +baby pink eco bubs....oops!:blush:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cyclura

Plumfairy said:


> Lou your bibs are brill! I love em!! :thumbup: Defo one to be made in lots of colours and patterns me thinks... :D

I ordered some Xmas fabric earlier today for this very reason :blush: oh and to make a special xmas fluff bum nappy :baby: . 

Is anyone else making stockings or anything like that ready for this coming Christmas?


----------



## thelilbump

i wish i was that talented to make stuff! xmas stuff sounds so cute :dance:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Sara - i figured it thanks hun - think we may go purple ooga boogas!
> 
> Hannah - woo great find!!
> 
> 
> I have posted this already but has anyone tried upsy daisy nappies? I'm curious, they look quite cute and they have a sale on till tomorrow :happydance:

the ooga boogas are super cute!!! i've ordered the pink background with chocolates on it!!! with lilacy pink on the other side!!:wohoo: cant wait to get em!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

OOow bargain there!! :D good find

btw how do those ecobubs nappies rate? they are without covers to right~?


----------



## dizzyspells

saraendepity said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Ooooooooh just won a bargain Brand New Itti on Ebay!Listed wrong just as Ivory D'Lish £4.40 inc p&p!!!:happydance::
> 
> I am a very happy bunny!!:yipee:
> 
> Just need my new washer now!!!
> 
> oooh well done you !!!
> 
> i might have just ordered a chocolate +baby pink eco bubs....oops!:blush:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Oh dear!Oh well accidents happen!:happydance:



cyclura said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Lou your bibs are brill! I love em!! :thumbup: Defo one to be made in lots of colours and patterns me thinks... :D
> 
> I ordered some Xmas fabric earlier today for this very reason :blush: oh and to make a special xmas fluff bum nappy :baby: .
> 
> Is anyone else making stockings or anything like that ready for this coming Christmas?Click to expand...

If I tried to make stockings they would end up more like a first sized baby socks but then would even get that wrong!!:blush:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> OOow bargain there!! :D good find
> 
> btw how do those ecobubs nappies rate? they are without covers to right~?

sam (sparkswillfly) and jacqui have them and they both rate them!! 

they are wool with a very thin pul layer in them so they're meant to be more breathable!! cant wait to get mine now :thumbup:

oh just found out i bought one :blush: oopsie!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Ooopsie!!!!!x


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: no surprises there!!!

someone is selling them very cheap on a local auction site... 10 for 70$ size small :D
though 1 of them is pink but i can always get one of you to take it ;)

Hmmmm ohoh.. does the weekend count as a new week?

they seem to have a really nice fit to them! nice and compact and the side snaps seem cool too but it might just be my eyes deceiving me


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> :rofl: no surprises there!!!
> 
> someone is selling them very cheap on a local auction site... 10 for 70$ size small :D
> though 1 of them is pink but i can always get one of you to take it ;)
> 
> Hmmmm ohoh.. does the weekend count as a new week?
> 
> they seem to have a really nice fit to them! nice and small but it might just be my eyes deceiving me

lol the weekend definately counts as a new week !!! i think they look gorgeous!!!!

i'll have the pink one if you decide to buy them !!!!!:muaha::blush:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

ill keep that in mind ;)
they come without the liners though.. hmm but they sell a pack of 12 inserts for 77$NZ

not to bad :D i wanst even aware but it is a NZ brand!!!

the ones selling online are also a completely different color combi then the ones for sale on the website now!

https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/39/104446339.jpg


----------



## princess_bump

Morning all :hi: hope we're all well and enjoying the bank holiday for some of us xx

cyclura - you are very talented hon! well done :D

Sammy - love the reusable wipes link - i just got some, they're fab :D i think 24 will be good, see how you get on with them once your LO is here and you can always order more :D

dizzyspells - go you - what a bargain - hope your new washing machine arrives soon :D

sara - oooo good on you for ordering an eco bubs, there look lush :D
i might have just ordered a chocolate +baby pink eco bubs....oops!:blush:

carly xx


----------



## Lunaty

Cheers! Will do :) will order some as soon as i have the chance ;) 24 should be ok, though they are 100% Cotton Flannel.. 

Is it bette rto have something with 2 different fabrics? I guess flannel is nice and soft but if it doesnt clean a butt properly then id rather not haha


Poo's my mail man hasnt given me any packages today! I was hoping to have my Itti's by now, :cry: hopefully they will be delivered tomorrow..


----------



## princess_bump

Lunaty said:


> Cheers! Will do :) will order some as soon as i have the chance ;) 24 should be ok, though they are 100% Cotton Flannel..
> 
> Is it bette rto have something with 2 different fabrics? I guess flannel is nice and soft but if it doesnt clean a butt properly then id rather not haha
> 
> 
> Poo's my mail man hasnt given me any packages today! I was hoping to have my Itti's by now, :cry: hopefully they will be delivered tomorrow..

i think its nice to have both hon, i use hemp fleece and flannel, and i like both, so might be worth having a mixture, maybe to see what you like, i think once you've tired them your'll no :D not long till you have your LO to try them on :D xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Just got email from WeeNotions they are making my nappies now!!!!!!:yipee:

Have just ordered one of the ones that LilBump posted a link to,thought they were worth a try!!.

I am hopefully going to love my postie in the next couple of weeks!:mail:

Lunity what a bargain those nappies are!!x


----------



## princess_bump

dizzyspells said:


> Just got email from WeeNotions they are making my nappies now!!!!!!:yipee:
> 
> Have just ordered one of the ones that LilBump posted a link to,thought they were worth a try!!.
> 
> I am hopefully going to love my postie in the next couple of weeks!:mail:
> 
> Lunity what a bargain those nappies are!!x

:wohoo: enjoy! xx


----------



## thelilbump

i'm on a cloth mission...new wipes and nappies here i come :happydance: :dance: :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> i'm on a cloth mission...new wipes and nappies here i come :happydance: :dance: :rofl:

Sounds good! :thumbup: I can feel a cloth spree coming on... I want more BBs but I think It'd be a waste of money now. I wash every day and still have plenty of nappies left over, so theres really no need for me to have more... But I want I want I want! What should I do.....


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> i'm on a cloth mission...new wipes and nappies here i come :happydance: :dance: :rofl:

ohhhhh what you buying????x


----------



## thelilbump

buyyyy!!! You could start washing only every other day? :wink:


Ohh i'm totally phased by the choice of nappies on the upsay daisy site i don't know what to get/what will be best!


----------



## Missy85

Plumfairy said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> i'm on a cloth mission...new wipes and nappies here i come :happydance: :dance: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds good! :thumbup: I can feel a cloth spree coming on... I want more BBs but I think It'd be a waste of money now. I wash every day and still have plenty of nappies left over, so theres really no need for me to have more... But I want I want I want! What should I do.....Click to expand...

you could sell some... depends if you want to part with them though hehe or have a huge variety!


----------



## Missy85

thelilbump said:


> buyyyy!!! You could start washing only every other day? :wink:
> 
> 
> Ohh i'm totally phased by the choice of nappies on the upsay daisy site i don't know what to get/what will be best!

hehe i had a look at that site and wouldnt know where to start!


----------



## Plumfairy

Missy85 said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> i'm on a cloth mission...new wipes and nappies here i come :happydance: :dance: :rofl:
> 
> Sounds good! :thumbup: I can feel a cloth spree coming on... I want more BBs but I think It'd be a waste of money now. I wash every day and still have plenty of nappies left over, so theres really no need for me to have more... But I want I want I want! What should I do.....Click to expand...
> 
> you could sell some... depends if you want to part with them though hehe or have a huge variety!Click to expand...

I want variety!!! :happydance: Duno if I can sell any yet...!! Im too attached :cry:



thelilbump said:


> buyyyy!!! You could start washing only every other day? :wink:
> 
> 
> Ohh i'm totally phased by the choice of nappies on the upsay daisy site i don't know what to get/what will be best!

Yes I could do that... But I duno if my nappy pail is big enough... Plus it might just get too stinky... How often do you wash yors? Uh Oh Im off to upsy daisy website...


----------



## thelilbump

i wash every other day or maybe third day at a push but i don't have enough nappies and end up running out!


----------



## thelilbump

see i'm totally confuzzled maybe i'm just bein dumb now but this;

https://www.upsydaisynappies.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=29_12&products_id=304

is it actually a pocket nappy or just the wrap. The first line of the description confuses me, easily done!


----------



## Plumfairy

Maybe I'll do that then... Then I have an excuse to buy more :happydance:


----------



## Missy85

its the whole nappy id say hun! you just get to choose what outer and inner you want..


----------



## Plumfairy

Yep I think missys right. Thats what it looks like to me too :D xxx


----------



## princess_bump

oooo exciting donna :yipee: i think with that one you choose what you want, look fab :D xx


----------



## thelilbump

hmmm it gives pocket options i wonder if it means which ends open or closed :blush:, do you think if i put back that'll be like the BG v3's? gosh i'm bein dumb tonight sorreee:blush:


----------



## Missy85

i dont know the answer to that one... getting to complicated for me :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: me too! and it asks me what colour inner but theres no piccies so i dunno :cry: Think i;ve chosen choclate and pink bubble outer though :dance:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah think its if you want the opening to stuff the soaker in hun :hugs:


----------



## Missy85

you only have another hour and 43 mins to choose you know before sale ends :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Missy85 said:


> you only have another hour and 43 mins to choose you know before sale ends :winkwink: :rofl:

:ignore: :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

Okay i've gone for; Custom aplix minkee pocket daisy. Outer chocolate and pink bubbles, inner dark chocolate, back pocket, in large classic :happydance:


----------



## Missy85

try saying that when youre drunk :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol !!!
sounds nice !! good choice!!
i want one in rasberry ripple but its not showing as a choice on any nappies :grr:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Ive just ordered 2 x BTP black minkee pockets... One with Ladybug on the bum and the other with bumble bee on the bum... Im sooooo naughty!!!!! I know blacks abit boring but I looove the bright colours of the ladybug and the bee! :D


----------



## thelilbump

sounds gorg maya! I hope these nappies are good :rofl: On another site, they had reasonable reviews so heres hoping!

I'm just ordering wipes from wee notions, i'm sure they've got some new designs in the limited edition section.


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> sounds gorg maya! I hope these nappies are good :rofl: On another site, they had reasonable reviews so heres hoping!
> 
> I'm just ordering wipes from wee notions, i'm sure they've got some new designs in the limited edition section.

Yes they better had be lol! Shant be happy if they're no good. Wonder how long they'll take? Im guessing they've gota make up so wont be that quick! I may have to order something else just so I can have post next week...:blush: I want a personalised weenotions but think that'll have to wait now....:dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

sounds lovely maya!!! lil bump(sorry forgotten yr human name again!) is that the second load of wipes you're ordering from wn?? naughty!!


----------



## thelilbump

no it's my first. I was looking at them the other day but saw the woman was off till today so did some research into them before purchasing. I'm really excited about my new purchases but i hope they don't take weeks to come :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

wowowowow!!! 

What sales am i missing here hahaha..

oops i just heard my dogs barking, must be the mailman.. brb!


----------



## saraendepity

so what did you get then??you go for the ooga boogas???

samantha- was it the post fairy?????? should be getting excited???

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG you lot are chatty tonight!!I am lost!!

Are these the nappies from lilbumps(Donna??) link that you are ordering??I did an order too!!

Not got my weenotions wipes yet I assume they will be coming with the nappies.


----------



## thelilbump

yea thats me! from upsy daisy i've got the choc and pink bubbles minkee aplix sized pocket and from wee notions purple oogabooga wipes with lilac/ pink backing :happydance:


----------



## dizzyspells

:happydance:Ohhh yeay!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo: cant wait to see pics of everyones custom nappies and funky wipes !! :yipee:

samantha.........where are you i'm getting all excited to see if your postie has been:loopy:????????

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Hanah did you say you order from UD too? what did you get?


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> Hanah did you say you order from UD too? what did you get?

I got a onesize budget Minkie(??I think)and a spiderweb on the bum £9.50
and then decided to get another and got a blue camo minkie £6.50!!!

Bargain!!I know reviews are mixed but I think they are on all nappies for the price def think they are worth a try!!!x


----------



## Lunaty

Booooooooo :growlmad:
It was hubby freeview tv receiver thinggie!!!!

I would have at least expected my Itti's too :cry:
Hmm maybe he will be coming back today?!

This has made me soo no wanting to clean the house :coffee:


----------



## Lunaty

dizzyspells said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Hanah did you say you order from UD too? what did you get?
> 
> I got a onesize budget Minkie(??I think)and a spiderweb on the bum £9.50
> and then decided to get another and got a blue camo minkie £6.50!!!
> 
> Bargain!!I know reviews are mixed but I think they are on all nappies for the price def think they are worth a try!!!xClick to expand...

Ieck they look fab :D to bad they are in the UK!!! They dont have anything on International shipping :shrug: !


----------



## dizzyspells

Lunaty said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Hanah did you say you order from UD too? what did you get?
> 
> I got a onesize budget Minkie(??I think)and a spiderweb on the bum £9.50
> and then decided to get another and got a blue camo minkie £6.50!!!
> 
> Bargain!!I know reviews are mixed but I think they are on all nappies for the price def think they are worth a try!!!xClick to expand...
> 
> Ieck they look fab :D to bad they are in the UK!!! They dont have anything on International shipping :shrug: !Click to expand...

Send them an email,you never know hun.xxx


----------



## cloth bum mum

can i please join and use ur siggy when iu can find out how to do it?


----------



## saraendepity

cloth bum mum said:


> can i please join and use ur siggy when iu can find out how to do it?

:wave: hi!! welcome to the dark side!!! which siggie are you looking for??? there's a blinkie somewhere on the pages of natural parenting...will look for you hun xx


----------



## saraendepity

ok girls i need restraints...i neeeed an upsy daisy now.. i'm soo jealous of all your gorgeous nappies coming but i think oh will lynch me - i have a wet bag, 2 ittis an eco bubs and some wipes on the way...hmm one more wont hurt will it??? whats the postage like on upsy daisy's?? omg i missed the sale i'm gutted :(


----------



## saraendepity

omg the sites now down for maintenance :hissy:

sara

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

Cloth Bum Mum heres the photobucket url for our 'official blinkie' just copy and paste it into your siggie but put a ] on the end :thumbup:


https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y25/jakscooby/Untitled-1-10.gif[/IMG

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

OMGOMGOMG, my Itti's!!!! they arrived!!!
Im in heaven hahaha :cloud9:, i never thought they would be this cute!
I cant wait till i get to use them on Cole :D

Very impressed :D, i just hope it will be a good fit..
The AIO's are neat, im glad i got 2 of those, im a bit confused with the SIO.. but it wil all come together when i get to use them.. yay

Oww for the girls that wanted to see what id done to my nursery, here is a link:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/121719-lunatys-guppy-journal-21.html


----------



## saraendepity

yay for ittis!!!the sio are really easy to use just a bit of advice- when you're puttin it together put the tri fold in then the houglass shaped one then bend a little nto a bum shape!lol and while its in that shape have a fiddle with the soakers and get them all in right !!! 

your nursery looks delish!! well done!! 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

CHeers babe, yeah it came all snapped in and i can see it's easy to put together i just dont really get the benefit compared to the AIO (appart from prob the drying time...) as for the AIO's the mini boosters that go underneath are quite small i wonder if they will help at all... but i put them each in a different AIO haha they prob both need to go into one..

Honestly though it is very addictive.. i need to get myself one in Jade!!! :D

Thanks for the lovley comment on the nursery :cloud9:
:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

lol it is totally addictive!!! hate to make you wanna spend more money but.... babybeehinds has a sale on think its a nz/aus company??might be worth a look for you???
https://www.babybeehinds.com.au

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Sorry to just jump in girls :blush: I will re-read to catch up in a bit but need some advice! (BTW - you lot are terrible...too addicted to nappies!!!!)

Right, as some of you know, we gave cloth a break over the weekend due to Deri's nappy rash....well...it's now even worse and took him to the docs this morning about that and his wheezing etc. Well his nappy rash got so bad that when the doc looked at his bum and it looked like dermatitis (sp?) all over his bum :cry: poor little thing. I feel awful. I have two creams to use now too (so I guess I can't use cloth anyway????).

Well I was reading about nappy rashes on Baby Kind and it suggests using fitted/shaped nappies WITHOUT a wrap while you're at home and as soon as it feels wet, change it. SO......can anyone recommend nice absorbant but made of natural fabrics? 

I've just been looking at Flexitots...anyone recommend these or any other???

Thanks girls! :thumbup:

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...just thought, would terry squares with a nappy nippa or pin be a cheap/good option?

x


----------



## thelilbump

Aww laurie :hugs: hope you are both okay, at least you've got some cream now and hopefully it'll help. Tbh i would of thought cloth would have been better than sposies with the cream? Guess you need something breathable really don't you to get some air to his poor little bum.


----------



## Rachel_C

Laurie,

Sorry to hear about poor Deri's bum. At least now you know what it is and can get rid of it (as well as knowing it's not from using fluff!).

I don't have any recommendations on the nappy itself, but for when you do go out, how about a Motherease Airflow wrap? Obviously I haven't used them yet myself but I did get one to try and it looks like it'll fit nicely around the legs and waist but be really puffy and airy around the bum.

Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> Aww laurie :hugs: hope you are both okay, at least you've got some cream now and hopefully it'll help. Tbh i would of thought cloth would have been better than sposies with the cream? Guess you need something breathable really don't you to get some air to his poor little bum.


Awww thanks hun :hugs:

Yeah I just didn't want to ruin cloth with cream that's all? So was thinking of buying some terry squares and nippas for the purpose of letting Deri's skin breath...what d'ya think?

xx


----------



## thelilbump

I haven't used terry myself but yea i think i would give it a go tbh.


----------



## dizzyspells

I use Tots Bots bamboozles they are made from bamboo and really absorbant.Terry squares could be good option hun like you said.At least if the cream ruins them you wont have spent a fortune.x


----------



## Plumfairy

Heya Laurie.. sorry if my typings crap.. feeding layla.. about the terries..was guna say that seeing as deris a heavy wetter i think you'll find yourself changing him constanyly as they do get wet very quickly.. and also i think wont be too good for his rash as they seem to stay quite wet against the skin. is it still really bad? xxx


----------



## Missy85

aww poor deri!

my little lambs to trial are here :happydance: but i have to wash them and she said 2 to 3 times... do you think this is 2-3 quick washes or 2-3 full washes?


----------



## Plumfairy

maybe with a fleece liner though. xxx


----------



## lauriech

Rachel - thanks for the tip...was just going to ask about breathable wraps too! :D

Maya - I just had that thought about the terries getting very wet and I just ordered some too BUT my thoughts are that they're not expensive so if they get ruined I'm not too worried. Fleece inside could help I guess! Deri's rash has got a lot worse....poor little thing! Hopefully it'll get better now! :D

Hannah (I think it is) - thanks for the tip on Bamboozles! I looked at those!

May pop to Mothercare this afternoon to see what I can come up with xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

If they dont work atleast it wont be a total money waster, as you can use them for lots of things. Poor little man though :( Is it bothering him alot? I'd just get as much nappy off time as possible, and just put a towel down on the floor when you're at home. Let me know how you get on.. :hugs: xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Thank you Sweetie! I will keep you updated :D

That's what I thought with the terries...soooo many uses! I'm sure my mum still has some old ones of mine from when I was a baby for cleaning windows or summit!!! :haha: (minging I know, but well worth the money!! :thumbup:).

Now I just need to learn how to fold them :rofl: off to search you tube xxx


----------



## saraendepity

aww hunni so sorry to hear his bum is getting worse, i would try to give him as much no nappy time as possible. terry's will be great as they are breathable but like maya said they do get wet easily but if you pop a fleece liner in(just get some cheap fleece and cut it up - doesnt fray so you dont need to bother with a sewing machine!! ) this should keep the wet away from his botty! you will need to change it fairly regularly tho as if you're not using a wrap it will get soaket thru fairly quickly!! really really hope he's feeling better soon :hugs:

sara

xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ps once you have learned to fold them its a total doddle!!! i would show you in pics but i dunno if the fold i use would be suitable for him ??? if you have any probs hun please pm me!!!xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh yeh I learnt to fold on utube. :D Hope you've found a link xxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Sorry to hear about Deris bum Laurie, you could always use your cloth nappies with a liner to protect them.

So... turn up for the books this morning guess what arrived! My order from Nappy Paradise with a postmark mark of 28th August not 12th August! Lying gits!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Unless they just sent them again because of my moaning but they havent responded to my emails so Im inclined to think they werent sent in the first place.


----------



## princess_bump

afternoon lovely ladies and cloth bum babies :hi: hope you're all well. me and maddi are great, expect i've sprained my ankle :dohh: so some days in for us :dohh: 
anyhoo - down to the important cloth business lol! 

sammy - beautiful nursery honey! love it :D 

ladies who ordered from upsy daisy - hope they arrive soon :yipee:

missy - enjoy your LL's - can't wait to hear how your getting on with them :D and to see pic's :yipee:

we've been getting on fab, loving the Bambino Mio that donna sent me :thumbup: thanks honey, will post some piccies for you soon :D

laurie - am so so sorry to hear about poor deri's rash, send him lots of hugs from me, and hopefully it will begin to clear up now :hugs: x x x


----------



## lauriech

Hello Girls :wave:

Just wanted to say HUGE :hugs: to you all for your support...have been busy this afternoon and will be back on later to update and catch up....

xxxxxxxx


----------



## princess_bump

lauriech said:


> Hello Girls :wave:
> 
> Just wanted to say HUGE :hugs: to you all for your support...have been busy this afternoon and will be back on later to update and catch up....
> 
> xxxxxxxx

hope you got things a little more sorted today honey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:blush: guess who's just ordered more fluff?? :blush:

sara

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Ooops double post!x


----------



## dizzyspells

What did you get!?!?:happydance:

Im gonna list me Ebay cheapies later when I get pics taken,dont think they are very finnlay friendly.They were well worth the try thought for £3.99 each.I cant remember who it was on here also got some and she really rated them so all boils down to the same all babies are differant issue I guess.

Laurie - Hope that the terries help his poor bum!!and yes it is Hannah:hugs:.

Sparks -Yeay at finally getting your order through!!!!:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

i got a daisy slinki minki!! really pretty!!

it was probs me and maya raving about the e bay cheapies!! i really rate them for the price!! but like you say, all babies are different!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww fab hun,wish I had used cloth with Mia now there are so many cute girly designs that look fab with dresses etc.xx


----------



## saraendepity

tell me about it!! they're too cute i've spent way too much money :blush: oh doesnt no about this one :blush:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

GIRLS... Ive got a £200 pay out from my health insurance because they made an error with my policy and are now paying me £200 maternity benefit! woohoo!! More fluff more fluff :D Or I might be sensible and put it towards a good camera. 

Yaaay Sara new fluff on its way:D I cant wait for mine to arrive! :D x


----------



## princess_bump

saraendepity said:


> :blush: guess who's just ordered more fluff?? :blush:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxx

wohoo :wohoo: i do love to hear new fluff!!



sparkswillfly said:


> Sorry to hear about Deris bum Laurie, you could always use your cloth nappies with a liner to protect them.
> 
> So... turn up for the books this morning guess what arrived! My order from Nappy Paradise with a postmark mark of 28th August not 12th August! Lying gits!

can't believe i missed this earlier! sorry hon, so pleased your order arrived! lying gits!! thought you was going to say that you got two of them! i think they never sent it honey! can't wait for piccie's of the gorgeous meadow :yipee:



Plumfairy said:


> GIRLS... Ive got a £200 pay out from my health insurance because they made an error with my policy and are now paying me £200 maternity benefit! woohoo!! More fluff more fluff :D Or I might be sensible and put it towards a good camera.
> 
> Yaaay Sara new fluff on its way:D I cant wait for mine to arrive! :D x

oooo hon, thats great :D enjoy :D x x


----------



## Lunaty

Goodmorning everyone :)

Oww Laurie i really hope Deri will get a bit better soon with his rash!!

And Sara, what did you manage to get now ;)

Im still anxiously waiting for those ecobubs to close in auction aswell as a bumblebee cushie tushie :D the sale you directed me too only has some of the brands i dont have on the shortlist ..

I want those damn blueberry's but they are nearly impossible to find for a good price in NZ!!! Do you girls just buy inserts as you go for a good deal or do you always buy the ones specially for the nappy?


----------



## saraendepity

buy the fluff!!!!! i'm waiting for £30 from the council for using fluff and £500 sure start mat grant :wohoo: guess what that will all b goin on !!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

I can't keep up with this thread at all but here goes (am so sorry if I miss anyone)....

Sam - I'm so pleased you got your black Itti and black BB at long last...yippee!!!! :dance: but bet the buggers never sent them...disgusting! :growlmad: I was thinking about using cloth with liners but they seem to upset his skin (they're Mothercare liners).

Sara - you're naughty...you tempt everyone to spend far to much £££££££ but thanks for your support re Deri and folding terries etc! :D

Maya - going to look now at how to fold terries for a boy...will let you know how I get on!

Hannah - have you got your new washing machine yet? I'm so jealous of a black one...I so wanted one when we changed ours but OH's parents bought it for us as a present so couldn't exactly say I want the one that costs £££££££££ Thanks for your support too hun!

Carly - Loving the new pics of Maddi hun! And thank you for your support too! :hugs: Are you using cloth full time now?

Lunaty - (I'm sorry I don't know your name) sounds like you have quite a stash for your LO due in Dec (Cole isn't it? Lovely name :D) And love your nursery too...that wall decal is fab!!! Are you in NZ? We may be moving to Oz!

Lilbump - (what's your name?) thanks for your support earlier on today too! :D

Again, I apologise if I've missed anyone :kiss:

I've started using the creams the doc prescribed today and so far so good but as soon as I bathed Deri tonight, the warmth of the water made the rash flare up again :cry: poor little thing BUT I think his second tooth is coming through too so I wonder if that's the cause? :shrug:

I gave him about an hour tonight with no nappy on and he loved it! So cute all nekkid :cloud9: I popped to Mothercare earlier and bought some terries and pins so have washed them and ordered some coloured ones online but went and bloody ordered girls colours by mistake so have to send them back when they arrive for boys colours...plonker! Also some nappy nippas as I hate the idea of using pins!

Hope you're well cloth bum mummies! Enjoy the rest of your evening :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

mornin samantha!! (evening here!!) i've bought a slinky minky in a flowery print :)

have you tried the blueberry website for retailers??

i just buy my inners as i go, i do swap n change some i.e bum genius fuzzy bunz and naughty baby but not my BB or Itti's :)

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Laurie just had a thought if deri's rash is really flaring up why not try popin his cream in the fridge then it'll be super soothin on his butt??? :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> buy the fluff!!!!! i'm waiting for £30 from the council for using fluff and £500 sure start mat grant :wohoo: guess what that will all b goin on !!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Aww wish I could get maternity grant! Dont spend it all at once :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

sammy - morning - i find it really odd, i'm i'm just getting ready for bed he he! it's 9pm tuesday here! i normally buy extra inserts and use them as and when tbh, i don't buy for a specific nappy :D

sara - ooooo thats fab :D enjoy spending :wohoo:

laurie - poor poor deri :hugs: def sounds like another tooth - hopefully once this one is here it should start to get better - poor little mite :hugs: we are now using cloth most of time - not at night, as she just sleeps way to long, but always at home in the day, and mostly when we go out, but not when we go out where i'm not comfortable - say like an unknown place, but if we're going shopping, or shorter trips, to mil's/mums or places where i no well then its go cloth bum :D i'm surprised tbh at how well i've taken to it :blush:


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> :Hannah - have you got your new washing machine yet? I'm so jealous of a black one...I so wanted one when we changed ours but OH's parents bought it for us as a present so couldn't exactly say I want the one that costs £££££££££ Thanks for your support too hun!

No not yet hun,hopefully friday Bosch UK were waiting on a new shipment so its driving me bloody mad!!!

Hope the cream starts working soon for him.Nappy rash from teething is awfull,Mia had it really bad when she was teething it was red raw and cream just used to slide off.Poor little things they suffer soo much.xx


----------



## Lunaty

It's Samantha (haha, guess it got confusing because of the other Sam on here) just call me Sammy or something ;)

Stash is getting up there, 9 now.. 6 BG V3's and 3 Itti's..
Still want to try some other ones as the itti's wil prob be to small after 6 months or so..

BB's and CT's are OFSA aswell as the BG organics..

Cole should be all ready to go once we races through the only jumbo box of infant huggies. :rofl:
We live in Auckland NZ! Never been to Australia as i am originally from Holland and only moved up here 2,5 years ago as my DH is NZ... :)

Bummer on the colors too, have they already send them or could you call them and change the order>?


----------



## saraendepity

Ofsa???


----------



## Lunaty

Evening ;), ill make it easier on most of you and keep to your time haha
I think all of you are based in the UK am i correct?

It's 8 AM here :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Ofsa???

Sorry misspelled OSFA (one size fits all) :thumbup:

and btw, that cream in the fridge thing might actually work!!!


----------



## princess_bump

hannah - hope your new washing machine is here soon!

sammy - i think most of us are UK based, but it doesn't matter :) good evening :wave: :D x x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL @ofsa he he


----------



## Lunaty

:angelnot:

So did any of you manage to upload some new pics?


----------



## princess_bump

i took some new piccies of maddi in her new bambino mio today :D i meant to take another in her new itti, but forgot :dohh: must remember tomorrow :D x x


----------



## saraendepity

no new pix from me !! got a couple of new bits of fluff coming hopefully tomorrow so pix will be a comin!! will also be taking a couple of comedy shots of daisy in her large itti's coming thanks to laurie :wohoo: cant wait till tomorrow hopefully my postie will hav arm ache from all my fluff :yipee:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Yay got somehting to look forward to tonight 
Im so tempted to hit the buy now button on the cloth wipes, the lady was so lovely and the price is reasonable.. just DH that is making me wait grrr...

hell have it coming big time next week haha...


----------



## lauriech

:rofl: I was thinking wtf is ofsa, I wouldn't have even known what osfa meant!!!! :blush:

Hi Sammy! And Morning to you! :D A lot of us are in the UK but there are a few in Canada and America too! They've already dispatched my order so am gutted. It's only when I checked my emails I saw it had been dispatched and though yay...then read it and realised what i'd done :dohh: 

Yay Maya - that's fab news! Hmmmm cloth or camera...toughie! I'd go for camera if you now have enough cloth but I see more cloth shopping coming on!!!!! :winkwink:

Sara - thanks for the idea on cream for Deri. Not sure it'd work, the one cream I can use at every nappy change is weird, really thick....not sure it'd cool much in the fridge but the other might (but can only use that twice a day).....will see how it goes if I put them in the fridge overnight!

Hannah - fingers crossed your w.machine arrives soon!

Carly - glad to hear cloth is going so well for you! I love it but OH doesn't...he thinks I'm going to sell my cloth nappies I think (errrr...wrong!) I wanty to try some different ones but don't have the spare cash so the only way is to sell a couple and try different ones....one or two won't hurt I guess :blush:

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> :rofl: I was thinking wtf is ofsa, I wouldn't have even known what osfa meant!!!! :blush:
> 
> Hi Sammy! And Morning to you! :D A lot of us are in the UK but there are a few in Canada and America too! They've already dispatched my order so am gutted. It's only when I checked my emails I saw it had been dispatched and though yay...then read it and realised what i'd done :dohh:
> 
> Yay Maya - that's fab news! Hmmmm cloth or camera...toughie! I'd go for camera if you now have enough cloth but I see more cloth shopping coming on!!!!! :winkwink:
> 
> Sara - thanks for the idea on cream for Deri. Not sure it'd work, the one cream I can use at every nappy change is weird, really thick....not sure it'd cool much in the fridge but the other might (but can only use that twice a day).....will see how it goes if I put them in the fridge overnight!
> 
> Hannah - fingers crossed your w.machine arrives soon!
> 
> Carly - glad to hear cloth is going so well for you! I love it but OH doesn't...he thinks I'm going to sell my cloth nappies I think (errrr...wrong!) I wanty to try some different ones but don't have the spare cash so the only way is to sell a couple and try different ones....one or two won't hurt I guess :blush:
> 
> xxx



me neither !!lol :)


----------



## princess_bump

its hard laurie - i think once you find what works for you and deri it will be great for you :hugs: x x


----------



## Lunaty

They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry

I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:

I promise ill make come pics :D


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry
> 
> I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
> He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:

lol now that would be funny!!!

i played with teddies before little bug came along!!:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

no teddies in this house, my dogs would eat it for breakfast :rofl:

i just noticed they have a sale on on the Itti website girls!!!

https://ittibitti.com.au/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=116_121


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry
> 
> I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
> He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:
> 
> I promise ill make come pics :D

Now that I'd love to see :rofl: poor little cat!

Can anyone recommend any fitted/shaped nappies? Super absorbant ones? Oh and wraps too! Would prefer something that breathes well like fleece? I like the look of the little lambs x


----------



## Missy85

the ones im trying are Micro fibre ones hun! They are really soft and cuddly! I was really surprised they fit under his normal vest and babygrow! 

Im even braving trying it tonight! lol


----------



## Lunaty

I kinda always liked these Laurie, not sure if thats what your after though

https://www.kissaluvs.com/fitted-diapers.php

They have them in organic cotton hemp too btw


----------



## Plumfairy

Laurie Ive got some bumbles on order will let you know what they're like. I also have 1 motherease shaped nappy which I quite like but just waiting on a booster for it. Will let you know what absorbancy is like once we've tried it. As for wraps. I have 2 BBs, 2 Bambinex and 1 tots bots and I find the tots bots and BBs the best. Bambinex ones are too thin and leak through. xxx


----------



## Missy85

are BBs Blueberrys??


----------



## Plumfairy

Missy85 said:


> are BBs Blueberrys??

Yep :D x


----------



## Lunaty

Missy85 said:


> are BBs Blueberrys??

Yes :).. hmm we may need to create on of those shortlist thingies and put then on the desktop.. the first time i read these posts i hadnt had a clue what was what :rofl: (now i make them up as i go :winkwink:)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi Girls! Just checking in! Glad I missed the Upsy daisy sale or my bank balance would have taken a severe dip!

Olivia is feeling a lot better today! We tried out the coolababy nappies and again found them really great! I don't think shes fussed what nappy she has on as long as its fluff! And so far we haven't had a leak! Do any of your babas have a favourite nappy to poo in??? Every time I put her in the bambino mio she poos!! Even if she isn't 'due' one!!

I also think I have converted one of my mummy friends to cloth...she always looks at mine with interest and asks lots of questions, then I saw her today and she said she had picked up a 'pop in' from Waitrose and LOVED it so she has borrowed a few of mine to try!!! Yay!

Laurie - hope deris bum is OK..the poor little monkey.

Hannah - hope your washer gets here soon!!

Maya and Sara - you are just addicted! 

Sam - meadow looks gorgeous in your avatar pic!

Carly - hope your ankle is better :hugs:

Sam on the other side of the world - Good morning!!!!

Anyone I've missed :hugs:


----------



## Missy85

Lunaty said:


> (now i make them up as i go :winkwink:)

:rofl:

a sticky with abbreviations would be brill hehe

i though BB only did AIO but they do wraps?? ooo off for a nosy

and get me getting the lingo :haha:


----------



## Plumfairy

www.babykind.co.uk have a sale on the BB wraps.. £12 down from £15. :D xxx


----------



## lauriech

Thanks girls! Think I'll be shopping in the morning :blush:

I've just been trying to learn how to fold a prefold for the morning and OMG, it's going to be funny!!!! Will take piccies if I actually manage it...I'll prob be ok once my nippas turn up but pins I'm sooo not sure about...ha ha!

Will catch up in the morning for advice on fitteds/wraps...night xxxx


----------



## Missy85

oooooo very nice! so these could go over my little lambs?


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry
> 
> I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
> He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:
> 
> I promise ill make come pics :D
> 
> Now that I'd love to see :rofl: poor little cat!
> 
> Can anyone recommend any fitted/shaped nappies? Super absorbant ones? Oh and wraps too! Would prefer something that breathes well like fleece? I like the look of the little lambs xClick to expand...

I have 1 little lamb nappy and its is lovely and soft but I do find it leaves him quite soggy,he is quite a heavy wetter though.
Tots Bots are the best that I have used so far,the bamboozles.
I have some Tots Bots Fluffles in a large size that I got given but are way to big for Finnlay.I would quite happily send you one to try if you like??These are not the bamboo ones and you would need a nippa.x


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> oooooo very nice! so these could go over my little lambs?

Yes they would hun,I use mine over the little lamb I have and my tots bots.xx


----------



## Perdita

Lunaty said:


> They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry
> 
> I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
> He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:
> 
> I promise ill make come pics :D

Oh my - now those pics will be interesting!!! Have to say have been having a problem with my old cat peeing everywhere recently so might need to get some to try out on her as a long term solution!!!!


----------



## Missy85

dizzyspells said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> oooooo very nice! so these could go over my little lambs?
> 
> Yes they would hun,I use mine over the little lamb I have and my tots bots.xxClick to expand...

what would you say makes the tots bots better hun as Zack is a heavy wetter id say... and im waiting to see how the little lamb is fairing is when i go up


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> oooooo very nice! so these could go over my little lambs?
> 
> Yes they would hun,I use mine over the little lamb I have and my tots bots.xxClick to expand...
> 
> what would you say makes the tots bots better hun as Zack is a heavy wetter id say... and im waiting to see how the little lamb is fairing is when i go upClick to expand...

I use the bamboozles and they just dont seem to hold the wee next to the skin as much if that makes sense.I only have one little lamb and dont get me wrong it does its job,its just his skin is always really wet when I change him so its put me off a bit but all babies are diff so hopefully you wont have this issue with Zak.The little lamb wraps are good though!!!xx


----------



## dippy dee

morning girls how are we all today?
well i am off to sell dh today as he has put me on a ban so i can't buy no more fluff:cry: so i'm going to make some :happydance:
hope you all have a lovely day :kiss:


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> morning girls how are we all today?
> well i am off to sell dh today as he has put me on a ban so i can't buy no more fluff:cry: so i'm going to make some :happydance:
> hope you all have a lovely day :kiss:

:rofl: put him on ebay :rofl: Aww.. well handmade ones will be MUCH cuter! :D Cant wait to see some pics. What kind are you guna make? xxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

If I buy your OH will he come round and wash my pots and tidy the living room???


----------



## dippy dee

Babyshambelle said:


> If I buy your OH will he come round and wash my pots and tidy the living room???

god i wish lol i'd keep him if he did that, all dh does is go the gym or play on his motorbike:dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> :rofl: put him on ebay :rofl: Aww.. well handmade ones will be MUCH cuter! :D Cant wait to see some pics. What kind are you guna make? xxxx

i'm going to make some pocket ones hun with a cotton inner, fleece outer and pul inside, i didn't want to use pul as i hate the feel but unless i can find somethin else that i can use then i'm stuck.
I tried puttin kids on ebay but they didn't sell lol buy an out fit n get the kid wearing it for free :haha:


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> They use the OSFA shortcut in the auctions in NZ all the time :blush: kinda figured you would all be aware of what i was on about :rofl: sorry
> 
> I was thinking, there lack of baby atm.. maybe i should try the nappies on my cat?!
> He's only got 3 legs though but i could use his tail as a forth?! or is this considered cruelty? :muaha:
> 
> I promise ill make come pics :D
> 
> Now that I'd love to see :rofl: poor little cat!
> 
> Can anyone recommend any fitted/shaped nappies? Super absorbant ones? Oh and wraps too! Would prefer something that breathes well like fleece? I like the look of the little lambs xClick to expand...
> 
> I have 1 little lamb nappy and its is lovely and soft but I do find it leaves him quite soggy,he is quite a heavy wetter though.
> Tots Bots are the best that I have used so far,the bamboozles.
> I have some Tots Bots Fluffles in a large size that I got given but are way to big for Finnlay.I would quite happily send you one to try if you like??These are not the bamboo ones and you would need a nippa.xClick to expand...

Thank you so much for the offer hun! :D I've just been looking online for the fluffles but can't find them....are they called fluffles or something else?

x


----------



## dizzyspells

https://www.naturalnursery.co.uk/tots-bots-fluffle-nappy-4254-p.asp

Think Tots Bots must have stopped making them now by the looks of things.I am picking the boosters up for them this week as she forgot to give me them.They are lovely and soft and have a fleecy inner not sure what the boosters are like though.xx


----------



## saraendepity

i've only ever heard of em bein called fluffles ?? ...will have a nosey , i'm sure i've seen em advertised somewhere :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Can take a pic if you want hun?just need to transfer sleeping baby to his travel cot.x


----------



## lauriech

No hun don't worry about pics...keep cuddling Finlay! :hugs:

I honestly don't think it'd be absorbant enough for Deri as he's such a heavy wetter but thank you soooooooo much....you're so kind to offer :kiss:

xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

have you trued your terry's yet laurie?? how's deri feeling this morning??

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> No hun don't worry about pics...keep cuddling Finlay! :hugs:
> 
> I honestly don't think it'd be absorbant enough for Deri as he's such a heavy wetter but thank you soooooooo much....you're so kind to offer :kiss:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxx :hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxx


Your welcome hun.xx:hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

aww sammy, loving the idea about trying out the nappies on the cat! wish there was a sale in the uk on ittis! x

Babyshambelle - wohoo for the convert! 

laurie - did you choose for deri in the end? how's his bum today?

missy - how did you find your LL's over night?


----------



## princess_bump

ladies - should of also said :blush: morning all :hi: night sammy :hi: xx


----------



## saraendepity

good morning carly!!! :wave:


----------



## dizzyspells

Morning Carly!!


----------



## Missy85

moooorrrniing! 

Well last night the Little Lamb impressed me... ok it didnt last all night like a disposable but if i had put more soaker things in it may have done, but also changing him didnt disturb him too much anyway.

It lasted from about 7:45 pm till 2am with it only just slightly leaking up the back and i mean only a bit so not bad in my eyes :happydance: only thing was i forgot to take a new one up with me and cause im lazy in the middle of the night ended up with a disposable on lol but in my defence i only have four nappies to rotate at the mo hehe

I have put one on him this morning at about 7:30 and at just before 10 i checked and only needed to change the soaker inside as i had put 2 in.. didnt see point in changing whole thing when it wasnt wet :thumbup:

Really liking the idea of this... although dreading a poo :rofl:

also hubby is a bit hesistant i think, he has said he dosnt mind them but seem more hassle than they are worth.. and i think thats because you put nappy on then a wrap also the washing to which i said well i do lots of washing anyway so whats one more load? 

i should be doing washing up but i cant be bothered!


----------



## lauriech

OMG - I've just put a terry on Deri and I'm sure it's all wrong! It's never gonna hold up with his heavy wetting :dohh: It'd probably help if I had the nippas here but had to use pins and I was so worried I was going to hurt him.

I need to order some fitteds I think! :blush:

x


----------



## Missy85

awww hehe

id be the same with pins! gives me shivers even thinking about them


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> OMG - I've just put a terry on Deri and I'm sure it's all wrong! It's never gonna hold up with his heavy wetting :dohh: It'd probably help if I had the nippas here but had to use pins and I was so worried I was going to hurt him.
> 
> I need to order some fitteds I think! :blush:
> 
> x

Aww I was terrified when I first used a pin.. Im sure you did well though! Get a pic up I wana see Deri in his Terry! :D hehe that rhymes!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

aww sounds good missy! way to go you :yipee: we don't use cloth at night, not yet anyhow, maddi sleeps too long lol! glad the LL's are working well :D

laurie hon - no just what you mean, i've never used terries with maddi, couldn't bear pinning, though the nappi nippa's look fab! can't wait to see pictures of the gorgeous deri :D xx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> OMG - I've just put a terry on Deri and I'm sure it's all wrong! It's never gonna hold up with his heavy wetting :dohh: It'd probably help if I had the nippas here but had to use pins and I was so worried I was going to hurt him.
> 
> I need to order some fitteds I think! :blush:
> 
> x
> 
> Aww I was terrified when I first used a pin.. Im sure you did well though! Get a pic up I wana see *Deri in his Terry*! :D hehe that rhymes!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxxClick to expand...

That made me chuckle too when I was typing it, LOL!

Let's just say, it took me ages to get it on and it doesn't look very neat :blush: He's already soaked through the front so is just laying on his playgym (with a fleece blanket under him).....think I'm going to change the coloured ones for fitteds tbh!

Missy - glad your LL held up last night...keep us posted! OH says the same to me, can't see the point in all the extra work but he doesn't have any (actually he barely changes Deri now so easier on him!!!).

Morning Carly! :wave:

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

lol deri in his terry!!! he he !!

well i just got soooooooooo excited as my postie pulled up in the van so i was convinced he was gonna be trooping up my drive with an arm full of fluff but NOTHING!! well a couple of oh's b day pressies but no fluff!! i'm gutted!!:cry::grr:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Morning everyone! Postie came with Olivia's amber necklace - she looks beautiful in it! :cloud9: And I've just ordered two more of those ebay cheapies because they work so well on her (and shes got dresses that they will go so well with!!)

Also just emailed Mothercare about making/selling some coloured smart nappy outers!!!

I'm currently thinking about getting some proper funky washable wipes. My home made jobbies are ok...but i seem to have to replace them with freshly cut ones so often and its a bit of a faff. I've heard the ellas house ones are rubbish..anyone got any recommendations?

Love laura and olivia xxx


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Morning everyone! Postie came with Olivia's amber necklace - she looks beautiful in it! :cloud9: And I've just ordered two more of those ebay cheapies because they work so well on her (and shes got dresses that they will go so well with!!)
> 
> Also just emailed Mothercare about making/selling some coloured smart nappy outers!!!
> 
> I'm currently thinking about getting some proper funky washable wipes. My home made jobbies are ok...but i seem to have to replace them with freshly cut ones so often and its a bit of a faff. I've heard the ellas house ones are rubbish..anyone got any recommendations?
> 
> Love laura and olivia xxx

i tried to find mothercare's e mail to do the same thing!!! couldnt find it tho:hissy:

:yipee: for the new nappies!!!! cant wait to see pix of olivia in them!!!

i really like the bumgenius wipes!! they are plain n boring white (well cream) but they are lovely and soft!! they are a bit thin but i've had mine a couple of weeks and they just keep getting softer!!!:thumbup:

i'm waiting for some funky wipes from weenotions they do some lovely prints you caan chose and the prices are really good !! ( it hink about£4.50 for 10 wipes)

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Sara, I just clicked the contact us bit on the mothercare website and listed it under product enquiry :thumbup:

I looked at the weenotions for wipes but I find their site so confuzzling! :headspin: Choosing all the colours and fabrics etc! Also wondered if anyone had actually got theirs from there yet and if they were any good? xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ah right?? it woudnt work 4 me? 

i'll let you no what my wipes are like as soon as i get em!! girls who have nappies from em really rate them!!


----------



## thelilbump

afternoon ladies!


----------



## saraendepity

heloooooooooooooooooo!!! any luck with the toddler hawk???


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:



> lol deri in his terry!!! he he !!
> 
> well i just got soooooooooo excited as my postie pulled up in the van so i was convinced he was gonna be trooping up my drive with an arm full of fluff but NOTHING!! well a couple of oh's b day pressies but no fluff!! i'm gutted!!:cry::grr:

Nothing for me neither :cry: Although all I wanted was my nappy nippas tbh!!

Afternoon lilbump (what's your name hun?) :wave:

Laura - I want some wipes too. You're all rating WN's so may have a look on there if I have time.

x


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Laurie - if you are wanting the nippas urgently, they sell them in our mothercare world...one near you might too if you pop in? xxx:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:

i thought that too - but i'm not really up on bh/th's worth a try to get her to drop her price tho!! i looks really nice !! loving then minkee:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:

That's too much second hand for a BH...is it well used? Is it a custom one? As I said, I will sell you mine if you're interested? x


----------



## lauriech

Babyshambelle said:


> Laurie - if you are wanting the nippas urgently, they sell them in our mothercare world...one near you might too if you pop in? xxx:hugs:

They didn't have any in there yesterday :-( so I bought pins BUT they have just turned up. I'm keeping the nippas for my white terries but I'm sending the coloured terries back and buying some other nappies :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

i thought it wa a bit expenive for preloved!! i've seen a new custom one for around £60 i think :shrug:

i got fluff!!! my slinki minki came !! sooo excited its going in the wash now so i can try it on her!! :wohoo:

it looks bulky tho but apparently they are fantastic for nighttime use tho?? 

:wohoo:

sara

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:
> 
> i thought that too - but i'm not really up on bh/th's worth a try to get her to drop her price tho!! i looks really nice !! loving then minkee:thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

I've seen them on a site for £52 brand new and a good choice of colours & patterns. She's already dropped the price so not sure if she would again?



lauriech said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:
> 
> That's too much second hand for a BH...is it well used? Is it a custom one? As I said, I will sell you mine if you're interested? xClick to expand...


Thanks hunny. Is yours a babyhawk did you say? Is ita black 1?

Tbh i'm just considerin the whole sling thing, i really don't know if i can justify the spend on soemthing i don't know how much i'd use. I would really like one but i'm just not sure. I'm going to try and have a wander down to my local sling meet when it's back up and running and see how they take my fancy! I also can't decide which would be best for us a babyhawk or toddler :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> i thought it wa a bit expenive for preloved!! i've seen a new custom one for around £60 i think :shrug:
> 
> i got fluff!!! my slinki minki came !! sooo excited its going in the wash now so i can try it on her!! :wohoo:
> 
> it looks bulky tho but apparently they are fantastic for nighttime use tho??
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxx


:wohoo: :dance: yay for new fluffyness!

Probably a really dumb question because my brain seems to have taken a holiday and left me behind :blush: but whats a slinki minki?


----------



## lauriech

Oooo...what's a slinki minki? Off for a nosey!

I want some new fluff (naughty I know as I can't use it atm anyway :blush:)....

I need some help choosing! As much as I love some of the 'expensive' nappies, I need to be a little more economical really (trying to be sensible)....

I need;

* Ultra absorbant/option to add boosters
* Prefer pockets (but am open to any suggestions as I've decided I might start using fleece liners to keep moisture away from Deri's bum in all nappies now as he's suffered sooo much)

Erm...I did try Fuzzi's and gave up on them very quickly as they were quite bulky but if I remember rightly, they didn't leak so I'm the idiot for not trying to adjust them more to get the less bulky fit! I'm thinking I might try another...what d'you think? I don't mind bulkier nappies for home use. 

Any ideas........? xx


----------



## thelilbump

ohhh no, i'm just looking at their site. Why did i do that :dohh: I've just ordered a new nappy and wipes, one more wouldn't hurt? :blush:


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:
> 
> i thought that too - but i'm not really up on bh/th's worth a try to get her to drop her price tho!! i looks really nice !! loving then minkee:thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I've seen them on a site for £52 brand new and a good choice of colours & patterns. She's already dropped the price so not sure if she would again?
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :wave: sara. Yea, i'm thinking about it at the min. Not sure if shes asking a bit much £50 second hand plus fees :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That's too much second hand for a BH...is it well used? Is it a custom one? As I said, I will sell you mine if you're interested? xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks hunny. Is yours a babyhawk did you say? Is ita black 1?
> 
> Tbh i'm just considerin the whole sling thing, i really don't know if i can justify the spend on soemthing i don't know how much i'd use. I would really like one but i'm just not sure. I'm going to try and have a wander down to my local sling meet when it's back up and running and see how they take my fancy! I also can't decide which would be best for us a babyhawk or toddler :dohh:Click to expand...

I'll move this over to the babywearing thread hun......


----------



## kirsten1985

Missy85 said:


> moooorrrniing!
> 
> Well last night the Little Lamb impressed me... ok it didnt last all night like a disposable but if i had put more soaker things in it may have done, but also changing him didnt disturb him too much anyway.
> 
> It lasted from about 7:45 pm till 2am with it only just slightly leaking up the back and i mean only a bit so not bad in my eyes :happydance: only thing was i forgot to take a new one up with me and cause im lazy in the middle of the night ended up with a disposable on lol but in my defence i only have four nappies to rotate at the mo hehe
> 
> I have put one on him this morning at about 7:30 and at just before 10 i checked and only needed to change the soaker inside as i had put 2 in.. didnt see point in changing whole thing when it wasnt wet :thumbup:
> 
> Really liking the idea of this... although dreading a poo :rofl:
> 
> also hubby is a bit hesistant i think, he has said he dosnt mind them but seem more hassle than they are worth.. and i think thats because you put nappy on then a wrap also the washing to which i said well i do lots of washing anyway so whats one more load?
> 
> i should be doing washing up but i cant be bothered!

Hey, what are your LL's made of? I have the bamboo ones, which I thought were meant to be the most absorbant, and I have to change Freya about every two hours, which is fine during the day, but not at night! 

I'm amazed yours lasted 6 hours!:thumbup:

I'm using other brands at night, have tried FB, BB and Motherease, but none of them last til I change her (she sleeps for about 8/9 hours). They are full of bamboo soakers aswell! She sleeps on her front which I think doesn't help.

Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!


----------



## thelilbump

I haven't tried myself (not brave enough yet!) but i think wee notions night nappies are supposed to be pretty good.


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> moooorrrniing!
> 
> Well last night the Little Lamb impressed me... ok it didnt last all night like a disposable but if i had put more soaker things in it may have done, but also changing him didnt disturb him too much anyway.
> 
> It lasted from about 7:45 pm till 2am with it only just slightly leaking up the back and i mean only a bit so not bad in my eyes :happydance: only thing was i forgot to take a new one up with me and cause im lazy in the middle of the night ended up with a disposable on lol but in my defence i only have four nappies to rotate at the mo hehe
> 
> I have put one on him this morning at about 7:30 and at just before 10 i checked and only needed to change the soaker inside as i had put 2 in.. didnt see point in changing whole thing when it wasnt wet :thumbup:
> 
> Really liking the idea of this... although dreading a poo :rofl:
> 
> also hubby is a bit hesistant i think, he has said he dosnt mind them but seem more hassle than they are worth.. and i think thats because you put nappy on then a wrap also the washing to which i said well i do lots of washing anyway so whats one more load?
> 
> i should be doing washing up but i cant be bothered!
> 
> Hey, what are your LL's made of? I have the bamboo ones, which I thought were meant to be the most absorbant, and I have to change Freya about every two hours, which is fine during the day, but not at night!
> 
> I'm amazed yours lasted 6 hours!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm using other brands at night, have tried FB, BB and Motherease, but none of them last til I change her (she sleeps for about 8/9 hours). They are full of bamboo soakers aswell! She sleeps on her front which I think doesn't help.
> 
> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!Click to expand...

Apparently Night Notions by Wee Notions are good but I haven't tried them. A lot of people rate Bum Genius V3's for overnight but Deri leaked through those by the time he'd slept from 8-7 (although I think it only started to leak just before I got him out of his cot).....on a site I found, it says that Eco Bubs are night nappies and some others...let me go find out for you....(I have the same issue!!)

xx


----------



## lauriech

Can anyone comment on the sizes of ecobubs? It says large is from 22lbs+ but I was wondering how you girls who have mediums get on? (Jacqui and Sam I know you both have them!)

x


----------



## princess_bump

afternoon all,
hope people's new fluff arrives quickly :dance: i'm waiting on a bandanna bib, not as exciting as fluff but still, i thought it was hear when the postie rung this morning, but it was a card instead :dohh: 

i brought some washable wipes from bibs n bots - and they seem fab, and were really basic and cheap :) but i might order some weenotions ones when i order nappies from them! i just can't decided what i like :blush:


----------



## Missy85

kirsten1985 said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> moooorrrniing!
> 
> Well last night the Little Lamb impressed me... ok it didnt last all night like a disposable but if i had put more soaker things in it may have done, but also changing him didnt disturb him too much anyway.
> 
> It lasted from about 7:45 pm till 2am with it only just slightly leaking up the back and i mean only a bit so not bad in my eyes :happydance: only thing was i forgot to take a new one up with me and cause im lazy in the middle of the night ended up with a disposable on lol but in my defence i only have four nappies to rotate at the mo hehe
> 
> I have put one on him this morning at about 7:30 and at just before 10 i checked and only needed to change the soaker inside as i had put 2 in.. didnt see point in changing whole thing when it wasnt wet :thumbup:
> 
> Really liking the idea of this... although dreading a poo :rofl:
> 
> also hubby is a bit hesistant i think, he has said he dosnt mind them but seem more hassle than they are worth.. and i think thats because you put nappy on then a wrap also the washing to which i said well i do lots of washing anyway so whats one more load?
> 
> i should be doing washing up but i cant be bothered!
> 
> Hey, what are your LL's made of? I have the bamboo ones, which I thought were meant to be the most absorbant, and I have to change Freya about every two hours, which is fine during the day, but not at night!
> 
> I'm amazed yours lasted 6 hours!:thumbup:
> 
> I'm using other brands at night, have tried FB, BB and Motherease, but none of them last til I change her (she sleeps for about 8/9 hours). They are full of bamboo soakers aswell! She sleeps on her front which I think doesn't help.
> 
> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!Click to expand...

Hi hun they are the micro fibre ones! :D i was surprised too! i put two liners inside :D


----------



## thelilbump

how you getting on with your mio carly? you given it a go yet? x


----------



## dizzyspells

kirsten1985 said:


> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!

I have been using the Pop in by close parent at night and its been fab.U get an extra bamboo soaker with them for night time use and they have not leaked on me yet(touch wood!)They are BTP ones too.Like these here.(i didnt buy mine from here just first link I found with a bit of info!!!).My little man is a heavy wetter and BGs were no good at night for us.x

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Washable_Nappies-Pop-In_Nappies_Original_Bamboo/c23_21/index.html


----------



## princess_bump

thelilbump said:


> how you getting on with your mio carly? you given it a go yet? x

yessss! we've been using it every day with our other ones honey, i love it! i left some piccies in the cloth bum thread for you too see as a huge thank you from me and maddi :D its fab honey! i love :D xx


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> Oooo...what's a slinki minki? Off for a nosey!
> 
> I want some new fluff (naughty I know as I can't use it atm anyway :blush:)....
> 
> I need some help choosing! As much as I love some of the 'expensive' nappies, I need to be a little more economical really (trying to be sensible)....
> 
> I need;
> 
> * Ultra absorbant/option to add boosters
> * Prefer pockets (but am open to any suggestions as I've decided I might start using fleece liners to keep moisture away from Deri's bum in all nappies now as he's suffered sooo much)
> 
> Erm...I did try Fuzzi's and gave up on them very quickly as they were quite bulky but if I remember rightly, they didn't leak so I'm the idiot for not trying to adjust them more to get the less bulky fit! I'm thinking I might try another...what d'you think? I don't mind bulkier nappies for home use.
> 
> Any ideas........? xx

See post above about the pop in hun,might work for you.xx


----------



## cyclura

Well I think the teething has started for my DD, her bum is sooooooooooooo red and shes never suffered from nappy rash in cloth before :cry: .


----------



## princess_bump

cyclura said:


> Well I think the teething has started for my DD, her bum is sooooooooooooo red and shes never suffered from nappy rash in cloth before :cry: .

oh no :( poor little one, hope the tooth pops quickly :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

princess_bump said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> how you getting on with your mio carly? you given it a go yet? x
> 
> yessss! we've been using it every day with our other ones honey, i love it! i left some piccies in the cloth bum thread for you too see as a huge thank you from me and maddi :D its fab honey! i love :D xxClick to expand...

:thumbup: great, glad you're getting on with them. I'll go have a nosey at piccies gallery!


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!
> 
> I have been using the Pop in by close parent at night and its been fab.U get an extra bamboo soaker with them for night time use and they have not leaked on me yet(touch wood!)They are BTP ones too.Like these here.(i didnt buy mine from here just first link I found with a bit of info!!!).My little man is a heavy wetter and BGs were no good at night for us.x
> 
> https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Washable_Nappies-Pop-In_Nappies_Original_Bamboo/c23_21/index.htmlClick to expand...

Sounds like I get could some tips from you hun as Deri is a heavy wetter and leaked through a BG V3 at night....I remember you saying about the pop ins! Think I might try one! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

laurie - apprently the slinki's are really good night nappies - mine seems quite bulky but they are quite cheap so might ba an option to try one ??? i might be brave n put daisy in one tonight :shrug: never done cloth overnight yet !!!!

ok i need advice girls - what's gonna be the best soaker for overnight - i'm thinkin of tryin my new slinky minky ovr night |!! theres loads of room for stuffing so i should get plenty in :thumbup:

soakers i have : BB,BG,FB,itti,mothercare smart nappy,naughty baby or terry squares folded up ?????????????

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

ooooo those slinkis are cute! defo try overnight and report back sara!


----------



## saraendepity

Missy85 said:


> ooooo those slinkis are cute! defo try overnight and report back sara!

will do :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

dizzyspells said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!
> 
> I have been using the Pop in by close parent at night and its been fab.U get an extra bamboo soaker with them for night time use and they have not leaked on me yet(touch wood!)They are BTP ones too.Like these here.(i didnt buy mine from here just first link I found with a bit of info!!!).My little man is a heavy wetter and BGs were no good at night for us.x
> 
> https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Washable_Nappies-Pop-In_Nappies_Original_Bamboo/c23_21/index.htmlClick to expand...

do you get everything your using for night time for the £12?


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know a reeeeeeeally absorbant night-time nappy? She wees a lot!!!
> 
> I have been using the Pop in by close parent at night and its been fab.U get an extra bamboo soaker with them for night time use and they have not leaked on me yet(touch wood!)They are BTP ones too.Like these here.(i didnt buy mine from here just first link I found with a bit of info!!!).My little man is a heavy wetter and BGs were no good at night for us.x
> 
> https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Washable_Nappies-Pop-In_Nappies_Original_Bamboo/c23_21/index.htmlClick to expand...
> 
> do you get everything your using for night time for the £12?Click to expand...

You need to get the bamboo night soaker,think its on the same page on that link.Have browse round though,sure mine were £14 with the soaker will see if I can find them.xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Cant find my email with the details on but here is the link to Mothercare theres include the extra soaker and pic.I am sure you can prob find cheaper.

https://www.mothercare.com/gp/searc...=core&rh=n:42854041,n:44532031,p_4:The Pop-In


----------



## lauriech

Hannah - do you use the bamboo or dream dri microfibre ones? Or both?

x


----------



## dizzyspells

I use the bamboo hun,the one that comes with the nappy as standard and then the 'Dry Nite' Bamboo Nappy Booster.

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Wash...-In_Bamboo_Dry_Nite_Booster/product_info.html

xx


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> I use the bamboo hun,the one that comes with the nappy as standard and then the 'Dry Nite' Bamboo Nappy Booster.
> 
> https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/Wash...-In_Bamboo_Dry_Nite_Booster/product_info.html
> 
> xx

I thought so - was just checking....have you tried the dream dri? I'm about to order one to try! I also just ordered an Ecobubs (not wool, standard one as it was a lot cheaper and apparantly they're good for night use too) and a FB to try too! :D

Sara - those slinki's look lush but thought I ought to stop buying anymore for today (after I said the other day I didn't need anymore :blush:)

x


----------



## dizzyspells

No not used the dream dri yet might be worth a try though.Really hope they work for you hun.I saw the normal ecobubs too are they the ones that are around £13.No more nappies this month though!!xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Oooooh just realised its september!!!A whole new month!!x


----------



## lauriech

:rofl: I only said at the weekend that I don't need anymore nappies and I've already bought two lots of terries and ordered three other pockets today :blush:

It's so addictive!

Just ordered a bamboo pop in and night booster :blush::blush::blush:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Any girls after the pop in's -waitrose supermarkets have them! You get a pack with the outer nappy, a booster and the extra snap in (just got one today). In the pack you also get a CUTE little wet bag to keep it in when out and about and a paper liner all for £15! When you add up the postage costs of buying one online its quite cheap.....and you dont have to wait for postie!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh, that sounds good, will have to find a waitrose now!:thumbup:


----------



## Missy85

lauriech said:


> :rofl: I only said at the weekend that I don't need anymore nappies and I've already bought two lots of terries and ordered three other pockets today :blush:
> 
> It's so addictive!
> 
> Just ordered a bamboo pop in and night booster :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> x

what colour did you get? and did you get it off the site Dizzy put link to?


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I only said at the weekend that I don't need anymore nappies and I've already bought two lots of terries and ordered three other pockets today :blush:
> 
> It's so addictive!
> 
> Just ordered a bamboo pop in and night booster :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> x
> 
> what colour did you get? and did you get it off the site Dizzy put link to?Click to expand...

I ordered the duck egg blue hun...bought it from Fill Your Pants as their delivery is so fast! Mind you with postage it cost me just over £20!!



kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh, that sounds good, will have to find a waitrose now!:thumbup:

I'm off to the nearest Waitrose tomorrow - £15 is fab for all that....I don't live anywhere near a big one though so they might not stock them? :shrug:



Babyshambelle said:


> Any girls after the pop in's -waitrose supermarkets have them! You get a pack with the outer nappy, a booster and the extra snap in (just got one today). In the pack you also get a CUTE little wet bag to keep it in when out and about and a paper liner all for £15! When you add up the postage costs of buying one online its quite cheap.....and you dont have to wait for postie!


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm working on Mark right now to give me right over $200 to buy a stash of trainers for Hayden lol. He wants me to sell off some of my diapers..but I don't wanna lol. I found out that blueberry makes some minkee trainers, I never tried their diapers but I know lots of yall like them so I think I might get one of those.


----------



## Babyshambelle

Heres the link to the pack they sell in waitrose...also at the minute they are buy 5 get one free if you really like them! https://www.modernbaby.co.uk/products/shw-detail.asp?pid=219

Laurie - maybe ring them and see if they can get you one sent from a different store if they don't stock them?


----------



## lauriech

Babyshambelle said:


> Heres the link to the pack they sell in waitrose...also at the minute they are buy 5 get one free if you really like them! https://www.modernbaby.co.uk/products/shw-detail.asp?pid=219
> 
> Laurie - maybe ring them and see if they can get you one sent from a different store if they don't stock them?

I'm going to ring in the morning to see if they have them! I don't live very close so not gonna waste petrol if they don't stock them!! Thanks for sharing :kiss:


----------



## princess_bump

i think that waitrose offer is fab :D


----------



## lauriech

Me too :thumbup:

How are you and Maddi? xx


----------



## saraendepity

what have i missed??? hoavin a nosey thru posts now...getting excited!!!


----------



## princess_bump

aww we're fine thank you honey :D maddi doesn't stop moving, but she's a little angel :cloud9:

how's deri's rash hon? xx


----------



## lauriech

princess_bump said:


> aww we're fine thank you honey :D maddi doesn't stop moving, but she's a little angel :cloud9:
> 
> how's deri's rash hon? xx

It seems much better tonight thanks hun...not so red raw after his bath so I've got my fingers crossed! Just changing him as much as I can and using his creams. He's really suffering atm bless him :cry:

Glad Maddi is well (and you!)....she's so gorgeous! :D



saraendepity said:


> what have i missed??? hoavin a nosey thru posts now...getting excited!!!

Catch up hun....talking new nappies AGAIN!!! x


----------



## saraendepity

wow that looks good - thanks hun

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Morning ladies,

Hope everything is good!
Good to hear Deri is coming along with his rash..

Managed ot get home yesterday and found my lovely husky had eaten one of my leather boots!!!! Grrrr
And my lovely friend has caved too, she ordered 2 bitti's and another pocket :D

Man im so wanting it to be monday again haha, i got myself an eye on a nappy !
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/12/104622012.jpg

havnt come around to dressing my cat up, he can be a right basta*rd at times.. and with 4 dogs here (2 from the inlaws) he isnt in a very good mood :rofl:

poor thing


----------



## lauriech

Morning Sammy! :D What nappy is that you're eyeing up?

xx



Lunaty said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Hope everything is good!
> Good to hear Deri is coming along with his rash..
> 
> Managed ot get home yesterday and found my lovely husky had eaten one of my leather boots!!!! Grrrr
> And my lovely friend has caved too, she ordered 2 bitti's and another pocket :D
> 
> Man im so wanting it to be monday again haha, i got myself an eye on a nappy !
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/12/104622012.jpg
> 
> havnt come around to dressing my cat up, he can be a right basta*rd at times.. and with 4 dogs here (2 from the inlaws) he isnt in a very good mood :rofl:
> 
> poor thing


----------



## saraendepity

ooh that looks lovely - what is it???????? 

so sorry to hear your doglet has eaten your boot :hissy: i came in earlier to find one of mine had pinched some of my sweets :cry:

sara

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Oh I didn't read your post properly....your dog ate your boots, oh no! I'd be really cheesed off if my dog did that xxx :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Heh it's a Cushie tushie :)

https://www.cushietushies.com.au/

They have got some new absolutely adorable prints in!!!

Jup mom wasnt to happy about the shoes.. Indy (the husky) has a nick of eating them, i keep finding bits and pieces of the carpet, curtains etc when im not around to watch her.. i generally have her in the garden as she cant destroy much, but our lawnmower man is coming so now shes in the bedroom with me !

Mind you my other dog Cookie (the pitty) used to be that cheeky too at that age.. she has calmed down a lot thank god.. though now she just gets wild whenever people come around!!! She's a right guard dog ;) no wonder the post man doesnt like coming my way haha


----------



## Lunaty

damnit they have sold out!!! Hope they will restock those again!!!
I loved the red jungle print :(


----------



## saraendepity

nightmare!!! one of our yourkies YEP a yorkie! started eating her way throgh one of our walls when she was a bubba!! lol we blamed the labs at first but then we cought her at it lol little bugger....any hoo back to fluff can you get cushies in uk ??? going to investigate!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Boo little Yorkie hahaha
They are cheeky little dogs :)

Must confess sometimes i wish mine wer little pocket dogs hahaha

They sock them on this UK website babe:
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/

not ure if anywhere else though...


----------



## Missy85

oooo noooo not a uk stockist!


----------



## Lunaty

*******! They seem to be still in stock on that site!!
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_397.html

Thats so mean hahaha, make the most of it!


----------



## Missy85

oooo i like the "dude working wonders" !


----------



## Missy85

and the giraffe hehe


----------



## Lunaty

Missy85 said:


> and the giraffe hehe

Yeah ive had my eye on those for a while too..theyve got some fab prints and their fit seems to be pretty good too (from hear say!)..

I thought id start by getting my hands on that 2nd hand bumblebee and trying them out.. (sorry girls review will have to wait another couple of months ) unless one of yuo girls gets their hands on one of them :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

lol thanks hun i'll have to charm my oh into getting me some!!!!

yorkies arent cheeky they're little sods!!! i have 2 ones a yappy dictator especially with the labradors and the old one is fat and grumpy he he !!


----------



## lauriech

OMG - I love them!!!!! Oh no....I want, I want, I want....... :blush:

I love the jungle print too :D x



Lunaty said:


> Heh it's a Cushie tushie :)
> 
> https://www.cushietushies.com.au/
> 
> They have got some new absolutely adorable prints in!!!
> 
> Jup mom wasnt to happy about the shoes.. Indy (the husky) has a nick of eating them, i keep finding bits and pieces of the carpet, curtains etc when im not around to watch her.. i generally have her in the garden as she cant destroy much, but our lawnmower man is coming so now shes in the bedroom with me !
> 
> Mind you my other dog Cookie (the pitty) used to be that cheeky too at that age.. she has calmed down a lot thank god.. though now she just gets wild whenever people come around!!! She's a right guard dog ;) no wonder the post man doesnt like coming my way haha


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> lol thanks hun i'll have to charm my oh into getting me some!!!!
> 
> yorkies arent cheeky they're little sods!!! i have 2 ones a yappy dictator especially with the labradors and the old one is fat and grumpy he he !!

O my sounds like work ahead :dohh: i have the same issue wth my DH, sheesh the work that goes into scoring some nappies!

I didnt want to mention the little dog syndrome ;).. the 2 labs we currently have staying are a pain in the butt though.. they are old but they snap at anything food related whilst mine wait nicely when i ask them too.. + they bark continuously to get out and in (AT NIGHT!!!) 

And breath...... just another 12 days :coffee:


----------



## Lunaty

lauriech said:


> OMG - I love them!!!!! Oh no....I want, I want, I want....... :blush:
> 
> I love the jungle print too :D x

Yes it is def my fave, though the NZ stock website doesnt have the new prints yet!! :growlmad: only the UK one!!! And it is in stock there too!!!

My god one of you needs to grab one and tell me if they are really as good as they look haha :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

aww nightmare hun, my labs are really good bless em!! one is a total fruit loop but they are good - they are pains when it comes to nappies tho...they get very interested in pooey ones while i get daisy sorted before i wash them down :sick:!!!lol 

laurie - you say i encourage everyone to spend on fluff - samantha is doin it now!! lol 

they are beautiful tho arent they!!! i NEED the girraffe one and the london (cant remember what its properly called) pinky geometric pattern:)

omg i'm gonna be bankrupt very soon !!! lol 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

haha thats it spend our money!


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> *******! They seem to be still in stock on that site!!
> https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_397.html
> 
> Thats so mean hahaha, make the most of it!

I'm sooooooo tempted to order one! :blush: I really shouldn't buy another nappy today (even though I have given up two BB's)....I love those jungle ones though :dohh:

x


----------



## saraendepity

go on buy it laurie!!! lol sorry :vlush: not that you need any encouragement !! he he 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> aww nightmare hun, my labs are really good bless em!! one is a total fruit loop but they are good - they are pains when it comes to nappies tho...they get very interested in pooey ones while i get daisy sorted before i wash them down :sick:!!!lol
> 
> laurie - you say i encourage everyone to spend on fluff - samantha is doin it now!! lol
> 
> they are beautiful tho arent they!!! i NEED the girraffe one and the london (cant remember what its properly called) pinky geometric pattern:)
> 
> omg i'm gonna be bankrupt very soon !!! lol
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx


I know - Sammy...you're so naughty! :baby: I was so going down the route of pratical absorbant nappies today (as Deri is such a heavy wetter) and now I keep looking at so many lush ones!

I love the London one but too girly for Deri...I have to have the jungle one though :blush: Are you going to buy any Sara?

I keep finding nappies I like that are Australian...maybe it's a sign! :D

xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

*I don't need it...I don't need it...I don't need it* she chants :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

It's bad i know.. im bad for it too.. the original cushie tushie website seems to be out atm on my mac.. i just cant believ they dont have the damn jungle at all in NZ!!!

If it had i would have been in big touble with OH :rofl:, maybe it will come on there soon ill def keep an eye out.. ILL GET ONE SOONER OR LATER .. :cry:


----------



## Missy85

hehe someone buy one! just so we can see pics!


----------



## lauriech

Right I'm off before I get tempted! :blush:

Have a good day Sammy! Catch the rest of you in the morning girls!

x


----------



## Lunaty

Haha alrighty ;) have a nice sleep!


----------



## saraendepity

lol night laurie xx


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies :wave: and night laurie :hugs:

I love the way everytime i come on this thread someones always buying something new!! I'm sure this should be renamed the fluffy shopaholics annonymous thread :laugh2:


----------



## saraendepity

evening hun!!!! :wave: i totally agree about re naming this thread!! lol

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Night Laurie,Good Day Lunity and good Evening Donna?(lilbump)

I agree with the re-name too!!!!!

I am trying not to buy an eco bubs but the non wool ones as I will be using it during the day rather than the night so not sure if there is any point spending the extra??I know the wool ones look great but..............

I also love the look of those others they look just like ittis but more expensive!!Thats my excuse for not being tempted anyway!!lol.


----------



## thelilbump

ooo what others what did i miss?? :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm soo tempted by those cushies...grr i really need to not spend !!! lol i have stuff in the post too :blush:

need advice girls.. going fluffy overnight tonight (1st time) i'm gonna use her new slinki minki with a mothercare soaker and bb insert too you think this will be enough??? she'll be in it for between7-8 1/2 hours ish?? i'm scared!!!!!!!!! but a little excited too he he

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

oooh i found them cushie tushies! cute!

I really wish i was brave enough to go cloth at night but i'm just a bit worried as she sleeps so long and she wouldn't complain if she was lying in a wet bum :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm scared too but really wanna take the plunge !!! i suppose theres only one way to find out !!!!!! 

sara


xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

we should do it together :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

go on do it !!! we'll lose our night fluff virginity together!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Do it girls! Its really not that bad! Try someting reliable like a BG and see how you get one. Worst case scenario it leaks and you gota do a bum change at midnight. We use the BGs and no leaks as of yet and she wears it for atleast 12 hours :thumbup: xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

saraendepity said:


> i'm soo tempted by those cushies...grr i really need to not spend !!! lol i have stuff in the post too :blush:
> 
> need advice girls.. going fluffy overnight tonight (1st time) i'm gonna use her new slinki minki with a mothercare soaker and bb insert too you think this will be enough??? she'll be in it for between7-8 1/2 hours ish?? i'm scared!!!!!!!!! but a little excited too he he
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

It trial and error hun!!!Every nappy I have has leaked at night except my pop ins,just keep an eye on it and hope for the best!!Finnlay is a really heavy wetter and can soak a BB in 2 hours!.Good Luck!!let us know how you get on,just make sure you have plenty of sheets,vests and babygros handy just incase!!I was running round like a bloomin idiot first night in cloth!!!:blush:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> go on do it !!! we'll lose our night fluff virginity together!!

:rofl: i will if you will :rofl:



Plumfairy said:


> Do it girls! Its really not that bad! Try someting reliable like a BG and see how you get one. Worst case scenario it leaks and you gota do a bum change at midnight. We use the BGs and no leaks as of yet and she wears it for atleast 12 hours :thumbup: xxx


I was gonna brave the BG with both inserts in but then they started leaking on me, i think she's kind of between poppers at the minute.

On a slightly different note; i can't remember if i asked you previously but do you BB wraps work with your BN teddy nappy? 

I do have a bambinex bamboo actually, if i can get a decnt wrap that might hold up for night time, has anyone tried them? I think i might prefer a pocket though, at least her skin won't be all wet then.

Good thinking hannah - get spare stuff at the ready :thumbup:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> go on do it !!! we'll lose our night fluff virginity together!!
> 
> :rofl: i will if you will :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Do it girls! Its really not that bad! Try someting reliable like a BG and see how you get one. Worst case scenario it leaks and you gota do a bum change at midnight. We use the BGs and no leaks as of yet and she wears it for atleast 12 hours :thumbup: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I was gonna brave the BG with both inserts in but then they started leaking on me, i think she's kind of between poppers at the minute.
> 
> On a slightly different note; i can't remember if i asked you previously but do you BB wraps work with your BN teddy nappy?
> 
> I do have a bambinex bamboo actually, if i can get a decnt wrap that might hold up for night time, has anyone tried them? I think i might prefer a pocket though, at least her skin won't be all wet then.
> 
> Good thinking hannah - get spare stuff at the ready :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yeh they work well. I find the BB wraps great! Havent tried overnight though.. Think it'd be too wet. The BG is pretty soaked by morning, but her skin is fairly dry still.


----------



## saraendepity

okdaisy is in her sleep suit with cloth underneath and so much padding we've had to go up a vest size :rofl: her ass looks huge !! lol you gonna do it donna???????

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

ohh sara you changed her now?! I can't do it now she's asleep lol but i may try the BG tomorrow. Do you think the regular insert folded to medium and a newborn would be enough or should i maybe put 2 newborns in if they'll fit. Or...i've got a seperate fleece liner aswell. As terrible as it sound she can be in the same nappy for like 14 hours at night I'm scared they won't hold up.


----------



## saraendepity

i'm sure they'll hold up hun!! i'll let you know how we got on tonight !! fingers crossed!!.... not looking good tho sleep wise shes just thrown up bless her so dunno if its gonna be a fair trial, she seems a bit below the weather poor lil mite :(


----------



## dizzyspells

Poor Daisy!!Finnlay been like that too think its combo of Teething,Jabs and growing!!!He has been such a whingy bum today unless he is cuddled up on me then he is fine!!Mia back to school tommorow so things will be a bit easier.Hope she feels better in the morning.xx


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girls :wave:

Sorry to hear Daisy and Finnlay aren't well...hope they're feeling better soon! :hugs:

I like Hannah find Deri a heavy wetter as you know and the BG didn't hold up for me either so I have bought a pop in to try for night use and an eco bubs as it stated on one of the sites that it was good for night. I really hope something works for us at night!

Sara - how did you get on? Is Daisy nice and dry this morning?

Donna - are you going to try cloth tonight?

x


----------



## dizzyspells

Morning Laurie!!

How is Deri today??Has his bum cleared up any??

I was looking at the eco-bubs last night the normal ones,I was good though and didnt order even though I was tempted!!!

Mia back at school today cant believe my baby girl is about to start her second year at primary school!!!Its soooo scary!!x


----------



## dippy dee

MORNING LADIES
Sara how is Daisy? I hope she is better, harley has been unwell all night and i have not had a wink of sleep all night.
Dizzy how is your lo? Harley has been like that all night.
Laurie how is Deri?

Right girls i'm on a buying ban as you know but i want these i want the duck one and the camo frogs, sara there are some lovely girls ones here x
https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_22_27&sort=20a&page=3


----------



## duffers

Morning everyone! Sorry to hear that Harley has been up all night. I've got it all to look forward to. I'm going to enjoy the blissful ignorance while I can!

I prewashed some of my stash yesterday. Prefolds and smart nappy inserts dried over the day just hung out in the flat. However, BB bamboo inserts are still damp after 24 hours in the airing cupboard!! I'm a bit disappointed as was really hoping to avoid having to tumble dry in our rubbish washer dryer.
Might have to buy some more nappies though if they're going to take ages to dry!!
Pippa
PS - where is my Nappy Lady delivery....


----------



## lauriech

duffers said:


> Morning everyone! Sorry to hear that Harley has been up all night. I've got it all to look forward to. I'm going to enjoy the blissful ignorance while I can!
> 
> I prewashed some of my stash yesterday. Prefolds and smart nappy inserts dried over the day just hung out in the flat. However, BB bamboo inserts are still damp after 24 hours in the airing cupboard!! I'm a bit disappointed as was really hoping to avoid having to tumble dry in our rubbish washer dryer.
> Might have to buy some more nappies though if they're going to take ages to dry!!
> Pippa
> PS - where is my Nappy Lady delivery....

Have you not had your Nappy Lady order? Mine took over two weeks...I'd never use them again as they lied about it being sent and it hadn't been.

How many nappies do you have ready hun? 

Enjoy the peace and relax while you can hun...it'll be all change soon! :D

x



dippy dee said:


> MORNING LADIES
> Sara how is Daisy? I hope she is better, harley has been unwell all night and i have not had a wink of sleep all night.
> Dizzy how is your lo? Harley has been like that all night.
> Laurie how is Deri?
> 
> Right girls i'm on a buying ban as you know but i want these i want the duck one and the camo frogs, sara there are some lovely girls ones here x
> https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_22_27&sort=20a&page=3

Awwww...what's wrong with Harley hun? Is he ok?

How long are you on a ban for?

Haven't cheacked that link yet, will do in a min xx



dizzyspells said:


> Morning Laurie!!
> 
> How is Deri today??Has his bum cleared up any??
> 
> I was looking at the eco-bubs last night the normal ones,I was good though and didnt order even though I was tempted!!!
> 
> Mia back at school today cant believe my baby girl is about to start her second year at primary school!!!Its soooo scary!!x

Deri's bum looked A LOT better this morning but as soon as I wipe him, it all flairs up again so am going to avoid using wipes on his bum as much as possible and change his nappy all the time....give him more 'no nappy' time etc! The creams do seem to be working though, just slowly and he is cutting a second tooth.

Yeah I only ordered an ecobubs as they're meant to be really absorbant so worht a try...I've gotta go with absorbancy over anything else I think!!!! Seeing as it's for that purpose, I wasn't going to pay for a wool one, especially if it doesn't hold up to Deri's heavy wetting!

Ahhhhh Mia is back at school....was she looking forward to it? She's such a little cutie....I bet time flies from this age to Mia's!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Missy85

MORNING!!!!

Sara- how did you get on? and :rofl: at her ass being huge!

Hannah- sorry finlay is feeling clingy, Zack has been the same especially with this teething! but YAY for Mia being in second year! hope she has a great day!

Dippy Dee- Poor you and Harley! no sleep makes me go :wacko: and im resisting looking at the link.... for the next 5 mins anyway :rofl:

Laurie- so glad deri's bum is looking better!

sorry if i have missed anyone! :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Morning girls!!! First of all, a self indulgent celebration - Olivia slept for nearly 8 hours last night!!!!! Her personal best so far!!! :loopy:

I hope Harley, Daisy and Finnlay are feeling better :hugs:

Laurie I'm glad Deri's bum is looking better :happydance:

DD - you are so bad for posting links in here!! That duck nappy is ace! 

Sara - so excited to hear how you went on with the nightime cloth!

EDIT - that site is selling 2 BBs for £38.99!!!!!!!!! I think thats the best price i've ever seen!! "Get two Blueberries for £38.99 by using code 2BB at the checkout"


----------



## Missy85

oooo i love the duck nappy!

Now i think i have just read one of you saying that pocket nappies dont make their skin as wet?? why is this?

thanks


----------



## Lunaty

evening ladies ;)
glad to see you are all chat happy as ever!

man i just made a hospital list! My god the amount of sh*t you have to think of and take with... *shock

just found a very cute beach tote aswell.. wanted to use it as a nappy bag but it prob wont have the different pockets :( darn


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> Awwww...what's wrong with Harley hun? Is he ok?
> 
> How long are you on a ban for?
> 
> Haven't cheacked that link yet, will do in a min xx
> 
> xxx

I think he is teethin hun as his lil bum is goin red and he is so niggly :cry: i hate seein him poorly. Calpol is kickin in and he is nodding off nursing as i type this.
I'm on a ban for a week or so BUT i'm making some that are coming on lovely, i took one of my dead kooshies apart and used that as a template and it is so easy. So if i can't buy fluff he will have to let me make it :happydance:
That link has some lovely nappies.
Well mr postie has been but no fluff for me :cry:
Glad deri is gettin better :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Awwww...what's wrong with Harley hun? Is he ok?
> 
> How long are you on a ban for?
> 
> Haven't cheacked that link yet, will do in a min xx
> 
> xxx
> 
> I think he is teethin hun as his lil bum is goin red and he is so niggly :cry: i hate seein him poorly. Calpol is kickin in and he is nodding off nursing as i type this.
> I'm on a ban for a week or so BUT i'm making some that are coming on lovely, i took one of my dead kooshies apart and used that as a template and it is so easy. So if i can't buy fluff he will have to let me make it :happydance:
> That link has some lovely nappies.
> Well mr postie has been but no fluff for me :cry:
> Glad deri is gettin better :hugs:Click to expand...

Lucky you, our postie doesn't arrive til gone 12 :-(

Will check out that link now!



Lunaty said:


> evening ladies ;)
> glad to see you are all chat happy as ever!
> 
> man i just made a hospital list! My god the amount of sh*t you have to think of and take with... *shock
> 
> just found a very cute beach tote aswell.. wanted to use it as a nappy bag but it prob wont have the different pockets :( darn

Oooo...get yourself a lovely change bag as you'll use it all the time! And yes, I remember the whole listing what I need and buying/packing my hospital bag...think it all cost me more than anything else I bought for Deri!!! :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

ieck it got offered to me for a reasonable price too (still 95$ though it's new)..
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/64/101661564.jpg

Am i better off getting a real nappy bag you girls reckon?!


----------



## saraendepity

i have new fluff!!!! wooooohoooo my eco bubs has come :cloud9: its sooooo nice!!! and my 2 itti's from laurie also!! thanks hun!! i love em !!! i cant wait to get the eco bubs on her its is sooo lush!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Woooo sara! You got one hell of a fluffy delivery today! I got my third ebay cheapy today!! It's VERY orange, but I let my OH pick the colour :haha: She will look like builder at work in it!!! xxx


----------



## duffers

lauriech said:


> Have you not had your Nappy Lady order? Mine took over two weeks...I'd never use them again as they lied about it being sent and it hadn't been.
> 
> How many nappies do you have ready hun?
> 
> Enjoy the peace and relax while you can hun...it'll be all change soon! :D
> 
> x

I've got a set of prefolds, 8 BB AIOs and a mothercare starter pack. I'm waiting for the Nappy Lady to deliver me some 4 sandys and motherease wraps. Think that should be enough to get me started with!

I'm keen to know whether a "changing bag" is better than a regular bag you just bung your stuff in. I love the oioi carry all but it's soooo expensive!


----------



## lauriech

I personally love my change bag (Pink Lining Yummy Mummy)...it is all wipe clean and pockets and bottle warmers etc....I would only use a proper change bag now!

Glad you're pleased with your Itti's Sara! 

xx


----------



## princessellie

i just have a handbag lol, not much fits over my pram handles and i didnt wanna pay too much for expensive changing bag cos im poor, my bags fine, though i do wish i had more pockets and stuff in it 

x


----------



## Missy85

:cry: no one answering my question....


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> :cry: no one answering my question....


What's your question hun?

x


----------



## kirsten1985

i am prob being a bit dim here, but what's the difference between a Blueberry One-size with snaps, and a Blueberry One-size with velcro?

Does the snappy one fit better as you can adjust it around the legs?

I am dying to get one of these, I am having trouble deciding on a colour though (and trying to persuade DH that we need one!).

Also, I have found a Waitrose and am off to find a Pop in nappy on Saturday! :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

Missy85 said:


> oooo i love the duck nappy!
> 
> Now i think i have just read one of you saying that pocket nappies dont make their skin as wet?? why is this?
> 
> thanks

hey hun sorry i missed this..............

the fleece/minkee or whatever the fabriic is wicks away any wet to the soaker which is underneath so keeps bub's bum dry!! :thumbup:

daisy was in her slinky minki just over 7 1/2 hrs last night and her butt was lush n dry when i changed her !! :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

poppers are better for older bub's as they tend to learn how to open aplix !! :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

thaaankkkk youuuuu :D

just thinking alongside the abbrv sticky we could have a quick description of what each nappy type means ie pocket, AIO, fitted etc


----------



## Missy85

just realised is this why fleece backed liners are good? ahhh


----------



## princess_bump

evening all :hi: i see your'll all still buying! :rofl: its funny reading through - you lot are terrible :rofl:

so how are we all today?? xx


----------



## mommyof3co

I'm good, you? 

Now that I've got started on trainers I have a feeling I will go crazy like I did with the diapers haha. I bought 4 yesterday and have now listed some of my diapers to sell to buy more so I don't have to tell Mark I'm buying more hahahaa


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi Carly!

I've banned myself from nappies for a week! Though wipes aren't included in that - I'm waiting for someone to get their order from weenotions and tell me what they are like first! Any recommendations? Hows your little cutie? xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Evening chatterboxes! :D how are you all today? Hope alls goooood with everyone and the poorly ones are feeling better. Just had a launderette disaster... All my plastic backed bibs got stuck to the tumble dryer... Wooopss... Was my mums fault though, she put them in as I was feeding Layla in the back of the car! Dont usually go to the launderette just had extra washing so thought I'd make it easier to get them dried... Never mind though! :D Atleast it wasnt an expensive nappy or anything!! 

Im still waiting on an order from twinkle twinlke!! She said she posted it end of last week... SO Im abit annoyed, as Ive ordered things since then from other sites and theyve already arrived.. ! If its not here tomorrow I shall be complaining!! Want my Itti and my bumbles!! Grrr!! Anyway..... Must have some fooood as been out all day and starving!! Catch up with you all abit better later xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Evening Girls :wave:

Hope you've all had a good day? I didn't get to Waitrose today but am going to phone in the morning and go tomorrow if they have them!

Hope all your LO's are feeling better this evening! :D

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Evening! I've been looking for a website that sells both BB and the Pop In, I can't find one :(. I would like to get them from the same place to save on postage. 

Also, is the Pop In that's £15 in Waitrose got the extra bamboo night time soaker with it? The one that's £3.75 on the website.

:)


----------



## Babyshambelle

kirsten1985 said:


> Evening! I've been looking for a website that sells both BB and the Pop In, I can't find one :(. I would like to get them from the same place to save on postage.
> 
> Also, is the Pop In that's £15 in Waitrose got the extra bamboo night time soaker with it? The one that's £3.75 on the website.
> 
> :)

Hi hun! Fill your pants has both, and they have FAB fast delivery. 
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/167/11/modern-baby-pop-in-nappy--bamboo
https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/23/18/blueberry-minky-birth-potty-pocket-nappy

And yeh...the Waitrose one is a bargain for some reason! This is the pack they sell https://www.modernbaby.co.uk/products/shw-detail.asp?pid=219 and at the bottom it says that the night time booster is included:

"The trial pack contains a complete nappy, a dri-night booster to ensure a dry night every night, and a liner. "


----------



## lauriech

I'll second that - Fill Your Pants are fab! Such fast delivery, fab customer service etc etc!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Thanks! :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Evening everybody!!!!

Finnlay been a bit better today,cried all morning then slept all afternoon and in bed as usual now!.Wierd thing is though he has been so cranky the last couple of weeks,I took him for a bath just before dinner to chill him out a bit and his amber necklace came loose and came off so just popped it on the side and forgot to put it back on but this afternoon he has been soooo calm.Coincidence????

Have I started a Pop in Craze!!!LOL!Hope they work for you all aswell as they do for us.

Going to buy an eco bub if my BGs sell,I am being a good girl!!he he!!

Laurie-Finnlay has broken through the Ittis Today!!he had 3 on today and leaked in them all!!


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Evening everybody!!!!
> 
> Finnlay been a bit better today,cried all morning then slept all afternoon and in bed as usual now!.Wierd thing is though he has been so cranky the last couple of weeks,I took him for a bath just before dinner to chill him out a bit and his amber necklace came loose and came off so just popped it on the side and forgot to put it back on but this afternoon he has been soooo calm.Coincidence????
> 
> Have I started a Pop in Craze!!!LOL!Hope they work for you all aswell as they do for us.
> 
> Going to buy an eco bub if my BGs sell,I am being a good girl!!he he!!
> 
> Laurie-Finnlay has broken through the Ittis Today!!he had 3 on today and leaked in them all!!

Oh no? D'you know what, I adore Itti's, they look so lush and are so slim but they just don't seem that absorbant? I'm not giving up hope just yet but if once I get back to cloth they keep leaking, they're all being sold! Also, do you find LO's bum all wet when you take them off? I was thinking of trying a fleece liner in them so it isn't so bad?

BTW...do you have your washing machine now? 

It seems you have started a craze....I just need a SUPER absorbant nappy and you were raving that they worked at night and have the same leaking issue so went with it...I wouldn't have tried one otherwise....but it seems there a few addicts who follow suit :rofl: Mind you, don't we all!!! :blush:

Are you saying that Finnlay wasn't grumpy once you took his necklace off? I have to be honest, I keep forgetting to put Deri's on lately...will put his on in the morning and see if there's much change in his mood tomorrow!

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Washer hopefully here in the morning!!!!Well it better had be as put him back in cloth today thinking they will get washed tommorow.Had a bad day though with them.Ittis and the BG all had major leaks,said on another thread that I am sure he has a super soaker 2000 stashed down there somewhere!!!

Yeah a fleece liner might work,his skin is usuall quite wet I find depending on nappy.I think its the Night boosters on the pop ins that really make them.

He was not grumpy at all this afternoon when the necklace was off and went straight to sleep tonight at bedtime and he usually has a good grumble.Might just be coincidence but have left it off and will see how he is tommorow.x


----------



## princess_bump

mommyof3co said:


> I'm good, you?
> 
> Now that I've got started on trainers I have a feeling I will go crazy like I did with the diapers haha. I bought 4 yesterday and have now listed some of my diapers to sell to buy more so I don't have to tell Mark I'm buying more hahahaa

we're excellent thank you :D oooo how exciting buying trainers :D enjoy hon :D



Babyshambelle said:


> Hi Carly!
> 
> I've banned myself from nappies for a week! Though wipes aren't included in that - I'm waiting for someone to get their order from weenotions and tell me what they are like first! Any recommendations? Hows your little cutie? xxx

evening hon :D i too have banned myself this week from cloth, so i keep buying baby legs :dohh: i really liked my cheap reusable wipes from bibs and bots - i think about 1.50£ for 5 :D



Plumfairy said:


> Evening chatterboxes! :D how are you all today? Hope alls goooood with everyone and the poorly ones are feeling better. Just had a launderette disaster... All my plastic backed bibs got stuck to the tumble dryer... Wooopss... Was my mums fault though, she put them in as I was feeding Layla in the back of the car! Dont usually go to the launderette just had extra washing so thought I'd make it easier to get them dried... Never mind though! :D Atleast it wasnt an expensive nappy or anything!!
> 
> Im still waiting on an order from twinkle twinlke!! She said she posted it end of last week... SO Im abit annoyed, as Ive ordered things since then from other sites and theyve already arrived.. ! If its not here tomorrow I shall be complaining!! Want my Itti and my bumbles!! Grrr!! Anyway..... Must have some fooood as been out all day and starving!! Catch up with you all abit better later xxxxxxx

oh no hon! thank goodness it wasn't fluff! i always forget about my plastic backed bibs! hope your order arrives soon :hugs:

laurie - hope waitrose has the package tomorrow :D and that deri's rash is clearing up a bit more tonight :hugs:

hannah - glad to hear finnalys a little better, hope your itti's stop leaking :hugs: i don't think i've ever had one leak, it goes to show you the difference in babies xx


----------



## Missy85

you lot are a bad influence on me!

in last couple of days i have bought a bumbo off jacqui, three cheapy nappies and now 2 bgs off hannah and also cow print huggalugs of laurie!!

yay i can look foward to the postie!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> you lot are a bad influence on me!
> 
> in last couple of days i have bought a bumbo off jacqui, three cheapy nappies and now 2 bgs off hannah and also cow print huggalugs of laurie!!
> 
> yay i can look foward to the postie!!!

:devil::muaha: Who us?????????? Never!!!!:smug:


----------



## Missy85

:devil: <----- yep! look the devil is going no no you have to BUY BUY BUY!!!!


----------



## cyclura

LMFAO

my prefolds arrived :happydance::happydance: but the ILs were here when they arrived :dohh: MIL had a panic attack as they are not new :dohh::dohh: .


----------



## thelilbump

Hiya ladies.

How r we? sprry to hear some fo your LO's have been unwell. :wooho: yay for people that got new fluff today!

How did the nappy go last night Sara? I was gonna try BG with the regular insert and 2 newborns tonight (it looks maahhoossive!) but my baby has not been a happy lady this evening so i changed my mind and kept it simple. we've already had a leaking itti today :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

it went sooooooooo well!! no leaks at all!!:thumbup: i'm trying my FB tonight....wish me luck!!!!

so sorry to hear lo hasnt been well big :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

hello ladies, hope your having a nice eve.. i just noticed our cat used our bed as a litter tray.. i can kill him!!!! Arggg

that smell is just horrid, and im trying with all my might to get it out but it's just freaking useless.. :(


----------



## dippy dee

hi girls well it is just gone 4 and i am yet to go to bedas mr h is still poorly:cry: i am going to take him the doctors i think as i am worried now his temp has been yoyoing and he is so unsettled which is so unusual for him as he usually sleeps through, i hope it is just teethin but somethin tells me it may not be.
On the fluff front i have nearly finished making my trial nappy nd my sewing machine has died on me so i am doing it by hand and if it looks ok i will invest in a new machine, i am so jelouse when you girls buy new fluff i wish i had the money to buy more but we need to finish payin for my hols in 5 weeks and some of my nappies are dyin on me so fingers crossed they last till then or i'm on disposables :cry:
well off to see if i can get harley off my chest and in his cot wish me luck xx


----------



## duffers

Morning ladies! Hope that everyone is well and leak free this morning. I'm intrigued to hear whether the various bubs are less grumpy without their amber necklaces on. Might hold off buying one for now (more to spend on fluff - Help, I can't stop)

I've been offered some Kushies to buy. Are they any good?

Pippa


----------



## Missy85

MOOOrrnninnnggg!



cyclura said:


> LMFAO
> 
> my prefolds arrived :happydance::happydance: but the ILs were here when they arrived :dohh: MIL had a panic attack as they are not new :dohh::dohh: .

hehe i think anyone in my family who finds out ive bough some used will be the same!



thelilbump said:


> I was gonna try BG with the regular insert and 2 newborns tonight (it looks maahhoossive!) but my baby has not been a happy lady this evening so i changed my mind and kept it simple. we've already had a leaking itti today :blush:

i dont blame you for keeping it simple! hope she is a bit happier today!



saraendepity said:


> it went sooooooooo well!! no leaks at all!!:thumbup: i'm trying my FB tonight....wish me luck!!!!

did it go well hun? hope so!



Lunaty said:


> hello ladies, hope your having a nice eve.. i just noticed our cat used our bed as a litter tray.. i can kill him!!!! Arggg

RRRAAARRRR how annoying!



dippy dee said:


> hi girls well it is just gone 4 and i am yet to go to bedas mr h is still poorly:cry: i am going to take him the doctors i think as i am worried now his temp has been yoyoing and he is so unsettled which is so unusual for him as he usually sleeps through, i hope it is just teethin but somethin tells me it may not be.
> On the fluff front i have nearly finished making my trial nappy nd my sewing machine has died on me so i am doing it by hand and if it looks ok i will invest in a new machine, i am so jelouse when you girls buy new fluff i wish i had the money to buy more but we need to finish payin for my hols in 5 weeks and some of my nappies are dyin on me so fingers crossed they last till then or i'm on disposables :cry:
> well off to see if i can get harley off my chest and in his cot wish me luck xx

hope he went down eventually for you hun! id go to the docs aswell, you never know there may be something you can do to help :thumbup:

hope everyone else is ok tooo!!!

not much going on with us at the mo... zack asleep on me and i dont wanna put him down :blush::cloud9: am i allowed to indulge? hehe


----------



## Missy85

duffers, i havent used them, im still in my trial period trying diff ones :D


----------



## duffers

Thanks Missy. What are your favourites so far?


----------



## saraendepity

Morning girls!! :wave: 

how are we all this morning?? 

hope mr h is ok and you managed to get some sleep in the end donna!!

nightmare about the cat peeing on your bed samantha :growlmad:hope you manage to get rid of it!!

i've also not tried them duffers sorry!! i'm sure someone will be able to help :) 

well the FB held up really well - i used two inserts in it and it went on at 11 ish and came off just after 8 this morning with no leaks!! but i've just been let down by a blueberry :( daisy had it on for 2 ish hours and she had one hell of a leak - just as she got dressed :grr: ah well we cant have it al ways!!! 

hope you are all ok 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Missy85

well ive only been trying Little Lambs so far, and i quite like them... although ive notice Zack be a bit more cranky when i put it on this morning i wonder if just co-incedance (god my spelling is awful) as he was still a bit cranky after i took it off lol

trial and error with these things im guessing!


----------



## thelilbump

Samantha - bad news about the cat and your bed hope you got it sorted! :hugs:




dippy dee said:


> hi girls well it is just gone 4 and i am yet to go to bedas mr h is still poorly:cry: i am going to take him the doctors i think as i am worried now his temp has been yoyoing and he is so unsettled which is so unusual for him as he usually sleeps through, i hope it is just teethin but somethin tells me it may not be.
> On the fluff front i have nearly finished making my trial nappy nd my sewing machine has died on me so i am doing it by hand and if it looks ok i will invest in a new machine, i am so jelouse when you girls buy new fluff i wish i had the money to buy more but we need to finish payin for my hols in 5 weeks and some of my nappies are dyin on me so fingers crossed they last till then or i'm on disposables :cry:
> well off to see if i can get harley off my chest and in his cot wish me luck xx

Oh Donna, i hope Harleys okay please send him some :hugs: from us. Let us know if you manage to get him in the docs.

On a happier note, ooh holidays, you going somehwere nice? And...it's nearly your birthday :cake:



duffers said:


> Morning ladies! Hope that everyone is well and leak free this morning. I'm intrigued to hear whether the various bubs are less grumpy without their amber necklaces on. Might hold off buying one for now (more to spend on fluff - Help, I can't stop)
> 
> I've been offered some Kushies to buy. Are they any good?
> 
> Pippa

Morning Duffers (pippa) Can't help on the Kushies i'm afarid i haven't tried them.



saraendepity said:


> Morning girls!! :wave:
> 
> how are we all this morning??
> 
> 
> well the FB held up really well - i used two inserts in it and it went on at 11 ish and came off just after 8 this morning with no leaks!! but i've just been let down by a blueberry :( daisy had it on for 2 ish hours and she had one hell of a leak - just as she got dressed :grr: ah well we cant have it al ways!!!
> 
> hope you are all ok
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx


Morning Sara. How are you and Daisy today? Glad to hear you've been giving cloth a try at night. Depending on my LO i think i'm going to do it this weekend. I ended up being glad i didn't do it last night as we had lots of tears, her teeth really are giving her some gip poor girl. I don't want to run the risk of leaking nappies and disturbing her more than she already is at the minute. 

Isn't it funny how a nappy is fine for ages then you'll have one random leak and you can't figure out why!


----------



## Lunaty

So i got most of it out.. i think ive rinsed everything like 5 times wth vinegar, baking soda disinfectant and water :rofl:

Bed is still wet but at least i get to find out the stay dry effect of wool ;)
Put a towel on the bed with a wool blanket over it + sheets and it stayed dry on top for the night though the towel underneath absorbed most of the excess water..

Hopefully it will all be dry tomorrow once i air it again.. (ive got a huge kingsize bed with a attached layer of latex and stuff grrr it cost us a fortune and is so comfy too!)

Not much news on the nappy front, still waiting for the CT bumblebee nappy auction to end.. the ecobubs were from an older stock without the layer of PUL in there so i might just let them slip and get myself a new single one to try out :) seeing you girls think they make decent night naps..

Sara i read somewhere they could be a bit loose at the top for smaller baby's and the could start leaking when sleeping on their tummy.. have yuo ever had any issues.. then again your little girl wont wee that high ;)


----------



## ThatGirl

i feel left out :(


----------



## Lunaty

No need Thatgirl :D 
:hi: goodmorning ! How are you?


----------



## thelilbump

Morning thatgirl :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

why do you feel left out hun? :hugs:

sam - they are slightly baggy round the top but like you say daisy doesnt wee that high !! lol

donna (dee) hope mr h is feelin better - did you manage to get him to the docs ?? :higs:

other donna (lilbump) sorry dont know your lo's name , how is she feeling??? hope her teeth arent giving her too much trouble :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> why do you feel left out hun? :hugs:
> 
> sam - they are slightly baggy round the top but like you say daisy doesnt wee that high !! lol

:rofl: yeah probably just a little boys thing... maybe some of the other girls that have baby boy's can comment on that?! I just remembered Daisy's pic with her ecobubs!

Hope the little ones are feeling a bit better.. jeeze i think it is seasonal teething time , almost all the bubba's i know are going through that at the moment :nope:


----------



## ThatGirl

cos i dont have a bum for my fluff :cry: would have been 12 weeks preg today, i want a bum not fair


----------



## Lunaty

Oww darling :( im so sorry to hear.. :hugs:
It doesnt hurt to investigate tough.. you can take the knowledge with you right ?!

I know that probably isnt a big comfort but i dont think anything can really do that for you atm..


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hunny


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs:


----------



## cyclura

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

She's ok at the moment thanks Sara, she's playing with her toys with me on the floor at the moment. She's not so bad during the day but when she starts getting tired we know about it!


:hugs: thatgirl


----------



## lauriech

ThatGirl (I'm sorry I don't know your name)....I had a miscarriage at 3 months before Deri so I can totally relate to what you're feeling. I know it's not of much help atm but just wanted to say I'm here if you want to talk and there will be light at the end of the tunnel :hugs:

Hope everyone's LO's are feeling a bit better this afternoon! :D Deri's bum is gradually getting better so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for the weekend :winkwink:

I have a question for ALL cloth users.....IS THERE ANYONE WHO HAS NEVER HAD A LEAK WITH CLOTH NAPPIES?

It's just I've noticed that pretty much everyone seems to be having problems with leaks......

x


----------



## lauriech

Forgot to say, I got my 'Pop in' through the post today and managed to get another in Waitrose...just wanted to say to any of your girls who are going to get the trial one from Waitrose, you get a mini wet bag included BUT you don't get the night booster.

They're in the wash as I type! Lovely and soft...when I get Deri back in cloth I'll take some piccies...they're lovely soft baby colours.

x


----------



## ThatGirl

thanks hun xx


----------



## thelilbump

i wish i had a waitrose round here :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> i wish i had a waitrose round here :hissy:

me too :( so pleased to hear she's a little happier at the moment :)


----------



## thelilbump

I've just had a mio leak on me for the first time ever :hissy: I don't even know how, it's on no differently to normal, it's a fresh one and it's not a new one or anything :shrug:


----------



## lauriech

No one has noticed my question....? :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

sorry hun which one....off to look now .........


----------



## saraendepity

ah i got it !! sorry!!

as you know i've had leaks but to be honest i think they are all my fault if her nappy has been left on too long :blush: shockingly the best i've tried so far for leaks are the e bay cheapies!! but as i say i blame myself for all of my leaks :blush:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

You know what, it makes me wonder if when it comes to cloth nappies, is bulk better?

I was just thinking earlier and I know a few girls have said they've had leaks the last few days so why is it? Surely when you're spending £10-£20 per nappy, they should be doing their job! :winkwink: Do you see where I'm coming from?

x


----------



## thelilbump

my ittis have leaked twice but they were my fault as she was in them too long. My BG have leaked twice also but i think thats because she's inbetween poppers at the moment size wise. The middle ones pop open on her but undone it's a bit big. I have no idea why my mio just leaked though :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

i must say the past two nights i have been very impressed with my two tested night nappies - last night was a FB with 2 inserts and day before was a slinki minki with bb and mothercare insert ( i checked for you today laurie you get them in packs of 2 for £4.99):hugs:

she was in them for 7 hours night before last and nearly 9 last night :thumbup: i am well impressed !!!

sara

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

lauriech said:


> You know what, it makes me wonder if when it comes to cloth nappies, is bulk better?
> 
> I was just thinking earlier and I know a few girls have said they've had leaks the last few days so why is it? Surely when you're spending £10-£20 per nappy, they should be doing their job! :winkwink: Do you see where I'm coming from?
> 
> x

Yea i do hun. Somedays though my LO drinks loads and therefore wees like there's no tomorrow but other days she can be in a nappy for 3/4 hours and it'll barely be wet. it's not something i can easily predict either though i do try.


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> You know what, it makes me wonder if when it comes to cloth nappies, is bulk better?
> 
> I was just thinking earlier and I know a few girls have said they've had leaks the last few days so why is it? Surely when you're spending £10-£20 per nappy, they should be doing their job! :winkwink: Do you see where I'm coming from?
> 
> x
> 
> Yea i do hun. Somedays though my LO drinks loads and therefore wees like there's no tomorrow but other days she can be in a nappy for 3/4 hours and it'll barely be wet. it's not something i can easily predict either though i do try.Click to expand...

I know exactly what you mean!!!! It's so frustrating as I find Deri has either leaked through within 1/2 hours or has a nappy on for about 3 hours and it's still quite dry :dohh:

I had Deri nekkid the other night for about an hour before his bath to try and air his bum and he didn't wee once...THE IRONY!!!!!



saraendepity said:


> i must say the past two nights i have been very impressed with my two tested night nappies - last night was a FB with 2 inserts and day before was a slinki minki with bb and mothercare insert ( i checked for you today laurie you get them in packs of 2 for £4.99):hugs:
> 
> she was in them for 7 hours night before last and nearly 9 last night :thumbup: i am well impressed !!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxx

Thank you hun! :kiss: I might invest in some of those to boost other nappies as you've said they're so absorbant!

I'm well impressed that Daisy's nappies didn't leak all night (two nights running as well!) - that's brill!

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

what are you doing, using the mothercare smart nappy insert just an extra booster aswell the ones you get with your pockets etc? I don't have any other inserts apart from the newborn that came with the BG, i thought maybe the large insert and 2 newborns might see the BG through the night :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

i used the 2 fuzzy inserts i got with my FB last night lasted almost 9 ish hours n probs would have gone a bit longer and with the sllinki i used a bb insert with a mothercare smart nappy insert on top that lasted about 7 hours would have gone a little longer but not much :D


----------



## lauriech

When I get Deri back in cloth I'm going to use extra inserts in all of them if I can....to see if it makes any difference! I should really test them without to start with (now I'm not using talc :blush: idiot!) to see if all my washing/rinsing worked but think I'll go with the safe bet and overstuff them all LOL....Deri is going to have one bulky bum!!! The only ones I can't do that with are the Itti's (I seriously don't think their mini boosters would do anything for Deri so am not wasting my money...they look so tiny!).

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol b less him we'll start callin him deri - lo !! he he !! i would seriously recommend the smart nappy inserts seems like they hold a gallon and they arent 20 feet thick!!! they wick the wee away too so when i've used them in pockets the wee is kept even further away from their skin :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> lol b less him we'll start callin him deri - lo !! he he !! i would seriously recommend the smart nappy inserts seems like they hold a gallon and they arent 20 feet thick!!! they wick the wee away too so when i've used them in pockets the wee is kept even further away from their skin :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

Deri-lo LMAO! x


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty you might want to close your eyes and skip this post :rofl:...


how ace are these nappies Scatterpatch got! https://www.shop.sugarshots.com.au/category.php?SC=4


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi all!!!!!!

I am up and washing again!:happydance:

I gave my BGs another chance today and all 3 leaked!!!!Watch this space there might be 6 up for sale soon!!!

Laurie I agree with what you are saying you spend all this money and they leak.My faves at the moment are the Pop ins,and suprisingly the Mios and the Tots Bots are working best during the day at the moment with regular changes.Think I am going to maybe buy enough pop ins to use full time and then the Mios as a back up and sell the rest.Have some wee notions on order so will give them a go.I love the look of some of the nappies but if they dont work then whats the point.My plain boring ones seem to work the best.

Sara glad you had another leak free night thats fab!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

HELP girls!!! My itti arrived today size medium,and looks bloody tiny!! And I havent a clue how to do it... Its got a big square that snaps in and a shaped snap in and then the seperate mini booster I ordered.. I duno how to do it though :cry: Plus it looks so tiny I duno if I should just sell it and get a large.. although it says its to fit until about 27lb.. Layla is about 15lb now so surely it'll fit??!!!! Anyway... someone help as I dont know how to put all the inserts in properly :dohh: Thanks girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:



> HELP girls!!! My itti arrived today size medium,and looks bloody tiny!! And I havent a clue how to do it... Its got a big square that snaps in and a shaped snap in and then the seperate mini booster I ordered.. I duno how to do it though :cry: Plus it looks so tiny I duno if I should just sell it and get a large.. although it says its to fit until about 27lb.. Layla is about 15lb now so surely it'll fit??!!!! Anyway... someone help as I dont know how to put all the inserts in properly :dohh: Thanks girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

LMAO!!!!!!

Lay the nappy outer out, snap in the tri fold then fold it into three, then put the hourglass shaped insert over the top and snap in (not sure about the booster as I don't have them but think you snap it in, in between the two other inserts). Hope this helps a bit?

I'm on MSN if you want pics!!! :D

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx


You need to pull the length of the outer longer (iykwim) while laying the insert where it needs to be.....

I'll show you in a bit if you want?

x


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Hi all!!!!!!
> 
> I am up and washing again!:happydance:
> 
> I gave my BGs another chance today and all 3 leaked!!!!Watch this space there might be 6 up for sale soon!!!
> 
> Laurie I agree with what you are saying you spend all this money and they leak.My faves at the moment are the Pop ins,and suprisingly the Mios and the Tots Bots are working best during the day at the moment with regular changes.Think I am going to maybe buy enough pop ins to use full time and then the Mios as a back up and sell the rest.Have some wee notions on order so will give them a go.I love the look of some of the nappies but if they dont work then whats the point.My plain boring ones seem to work the best.
> 
> Sara glad you had another leak free night thats fab!!!

I quite agree - I had this conversation with Sara not so long ago! I even said to OH tonight, if once I get Deri back in cloth they still leak then they're all going! 

I have two Pop In's to try out and the inserts are practically dry which is good as i expected them to take ages to try being Bamboo! If Deri's bum is ok by tomorrow I'm going to give them a try.

How has this afternoon gone hun? Any leaks or all nice and dry?

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx
> 
> 
> You need to pull the length of the outer longer (iykwim) while laying the insert where it needs to be.....
> 
> I'll show you in a bit if you want?
> 
> xClick to expand...


AAAAAAH I see!! Thanks hun!! :D Its in the wash now but will let you know how we get on with the Itti! Will come on MSN soon too so we can arrange our outing. Got my Mum here atm so dont wana be antisocial an spend the whole evening on my laptop :dohh: Looking forward to meeting up soon :D

On another note... I also got some Bumbles by EasyPasy..They're quite snug looking and very cute and puffy..Lots of nice thick terry with a fleece liner and additional terry snap in insert. Not the most stylish but thats not really a problem as they'll have a wrap over. I plan to try them for night use, so will let you all know how we get on with that. Using the BGs atm but wana save them for day use as theyre good for out and about. 

xxx


----------



## lauriech

Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx
> 
> 
> You need to pull the length of the outer longer (iykwim) while laying the insert where it needs to be.....
> 
> I'll show you in a bit if you want?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AAAAAAH I see!! Thanks hun!! :D Its in the wash now but will let you know how we get on with the Itti! Will come on MSN soon too so we can arrange our outing. Got my Mum here atm so dont wana be antisocial an spend the whole evening on my laptop :dohh: Looking forward to meeting up soon :D
> 
> On another note... I also got some Bumbles by EasyPasy..They're quite snug looking and very cute and puffy..Lots of nice thick terry with a fleece liner and additional terry snap in insert. Not the most stylish but thats not really a problem as they'll have a wrap over. I plan to try them for night use, so will let you all know how we get on with that. Using the BGs atm but wana save them for day use as theyre good for out and about.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Don't worry about MSN while your Mum is with you hun - I was just offering to show you how to sort the Itti! Will catch up for a chat next week?

What colour did you buy your Itti in?

xx


----------



## Plumfairy

lauriech said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx
> 
> 
> You need to pull the length of the outer longer (iykwim) while laying the insert where it needs to be.....
> 
> I'll show you in a bit if you want?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AAAAAAH I see!! Thanks hun!! :D Its in the wash now but will let you know how we get on with the Itti! Will come on MSN soon too so we can arrange our outing. Got my Mum here atm so dont wana be antisocial an spend the whole evening on my laptop :dohh: Looking forward to meeting up soon :D
> 
> On another note... I also got some Bumbles by EasyPasy..They're quite snug looking and very cute and puffy..Lots of nice thick terry with a fleece liner and additional terry snap in insert. Not the most stylish but thats not really a problem as they'll have a wrap over. I plan to try them for night use, so will let you all know how we get on with that. Using the BGs atm but wana save them for day use as theyre good for out and about.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about MSN while your Mum is with you hun - I was just offering to show you how to sort the Itti! Will catch up for a chat next week?
> 
> What colour did you buy your Itti in?
> 
> xxClick to expand...


Yes defo catch up next week! :thumbup: Went for the limited edition pink spotty one! It VERY cute I must say!! Wish they had more fancy patterns! 

How are you getting on with the terries? xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!!!!!
> 
> I am up and washing again!:happydance:
> 
> I gave my BGs another chance today and all 3 leaked!!!!Watch this space there might be 6 up for sale soon!!!
> 
> Laurie I agree with what you are saying you spend all this money and they leak.My faves at the moment are the Pop ins,and suprisingly the Mios and the Tots Bots are working best during the day at the moment with regular changes.Think I am going to maybe buy enough pop ins to use full time and then the Mios as a back up and sell the rest.Have some wee notions on order so will give them a go.I love the look of some of the nappies but if they dont work then whats the point.My plain boring ones seem to work the best.
> 
> Sara glad you had another leak free night thats fab!!!
> 
> I quite agree - I had this conversation with Sara not so long ago! I even said to OH tonight, if once I get Deri back in cloth they still leak then they're all going!
> 
> I have two Pop In's to try out and the inserts are practically dry which is good as i expected them to take ages to try being Bamboo! If Deri's bum is ok by tomorrow I'm going to give them a try.
> 
> How has this afternoon gone hun? Any leaks or all nice and dry?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

The inserts are really good at drying,which is a huge plus!!Just hope they work for you hun,I keep waiting to have a huge disaster!

I have found a couple that work for us now so I think I am just going to stick with them now and see how it goes,he is only 10wks so surely the wetting will get worse or does it improve???Never had this issue with Mia so its all new to me!!.

No leaks this afternoon but stuck to the Tots Bots and wraps.

Think I can see a post on the for sale section coming up very soon!I am going to try 1 eco bubs though and then thats it im sticking with what works.


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!!!!!!
> 
> I am up and washing again!:happydance:
> 
> I gave my BGs another chance today and all 3 leaked!!!!Watch this space there might be 6 up for sale soon!!!
> 
> Laurie I agree with what you are saying you spend all this money and they leak.My faves at the moment are the Pop ins,and suprisingly the Mios and the Tots Bots are working best during the day at the moment with regular changes.Think I am going to maybe buy enough pop ins to use full time and then the Mios as a back up and sell the rest.Have some wee notions on order so will give them a go.I love the look of some of the nappies but if they dont work then whats the point.My plain boring ones seem to work the best.
> 
> Sara glad you had another leak free night thats fab!!!
> 
> I quite agree - I had this conversation with Sara not so long ago! I even said to OH tonight, if once I get Deri back in cloth they still leak then they're all going!
> 
> I have two Pop In's to try out and the inserts are practically dry which is good as i expected them to take ages to try being Bamboo! If Deri's bum is ok by tomorrow I'm going to give them a try.
> 
> How has this afternoon gone hun? Any leaks or all nice and dry?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> The inserts are really good at drying,which is a huge plus!!Just hope they work for you hun,I keep waiting to have a huge disaster!
> 
> I have found a couple that work for us now so I think I am just going to stick with them now and see how it goes,he is only 10wks so surely the wetting will get worse or does it improve???Never had this issue with Mia so its all new to me!!.
> 
> No leaks this afternoon but stuck to the Tots Bots and wraps.
> 
> Think I can see a post on the for sale section coming up very soon!I am going to try 1 eco bubs though and then thats it im sticking with what works.Click to expand...

I didn't use cloth until fairly recently so can't really tell you if it gets worse? I'm sure some others may be able to comment.

Deri does seem to be a heavy wetter like Finnlay but I guess it's down to the shape of your LO too!

I'm the same, if something is going to work then I'll stick with it, if it doesn't, they're being sold!

I have an ecobubs and a FB on their way to me to try for absorbancy but I too am fed up with the trying and testing and finding that so many leak....it's not like I leave Deri in a nappy for hours upon hours which is what's so frustrating...changing a nappy every hour however is ridiculous!



Plumfairy said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Laurie... But its too long for the outer bit.. Do ya get me??! Cant get on msn right now as its just bedtime for Layla.. Both the outer and the inserts say meduim so I duno why the length of the insert is longer than outer cover...!! :wacko: xxx
> 
> 
> You need to pull the length of the outer longer (iykwim) while laying the insert where it needs to be.....
> 
> I'll show you in a bit if you want?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> AAAAAAH I see!! Thanks hun!! :D Its in the wash now but will let you know how we get on with the Itti! Will come on MSN soon too so we can arrange our outing. Got my Mum here atm so dont wana be antisocial an spend the whole evening on my laptop :dohh: Looking forward to meeting up soon :D
> 
> On another note... I also got some Bumbles by EasyPasy..They're quite snug looking and very cute and puffy..Lots of nice thick terry with a fleece liner and additional terry snap in insert. Not the most stylish but thats not really a problem as they'll have a wrap over. I plan to try them for night use, so will let you all know how we get on with that. Using the BGs atm but wana save them for day use as theyre good for out and about.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Don't worry about MSN while your Mum is with you hun - I was just offering to show you how to sort the Itti! Will catch up for a chat next week?
> 
> What colour did you buy your Itti in?
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes defo catch up next week! :thumbup: Went for the limited edition pink spotty one! It VERY cute I must say!! Wish they had more fancy patterns!
> 
> How are you getting on with the terries? xxxClick to expand...

I'm sticking with more plain coloured ones now as the patterns don't tend to match many boys clothes. We'll see....it's all about whether they contain wee now, nothing else tbh...so fed up with all this nappy stuff. I soooo hope that when I get Deri back in cloth things go in my favour....and if they don't, well then it's just not meant to be!

The terries I gave up with straight away....Deri is too much of a heavy wetter so they now sit in the drawer with the millions of muslins I have LOL!

x


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Lunaty you might want to close your eyes and skip this post :rofl:...
> 
> 
> how ace are these nappies Scatterpatch got! https://www.shop.sugarshots.com.au/category.php?SC=4

Curse you woman!!!!!
They are all sold out!!!!!! :growlmad:

shit why did i bloody have to go to sleep and miss this post huh ;)


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Lunaty you might want to close your eyes and skip this post :rofl:...
> 
> 
> how ace are these nappies Scatterpatch got! https://www.shop.sugarshots.com.au/category.php?SC=4
> 
> Curse you woman!!!!!
> They are all sold out!!!!!! :growlmad:
> 
> shit why did i bloody have to go to sleep and miss this post huh ;)Click to expand...


:haha: Sorrreeee :blush:


----------



## cyclura

to the person that asked about leaks, I have NEVER had a leak with our nappies but I went cheap with prefolds and PUL ( or homemade) wraps. I have had major wetness some days and explosive poos but none of them have escaped the wraps. I also use prefolds through the night and she sleeps from 8-9pm through to 6-7 am 

When I had to use disposables in SCBU I was having major explosive poo leaks and apparently so were the special care MWs with my wee one :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls did anyone notice i was missing?
Just after my post the other night mr h got rushed into hospital with a temp of 39.9 and having febrial fits, we have just got out and he has poorly tonsils and throat, he was on tube feeds and a drip last night as he hadn't done a wee in 24 hours but all is ok now, he still has a bit of a temp but is ok enough to come home but we have open access to the childrens ward.
Right down to some fluff, Laurie thankyou hun i got my nappies today and love them, the nappy i have that never leak are the mothercare smart nappies and the kushies also the stuffables that i have for sale.
TLB yup it's my birthday on friday as for my hols we are off to costa daroda for 10 nights so can't wait.
well ladies off to give my poorly man a hug xx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Mt goodness...I hope mr H is ok! Poor little monkey! How are you doing mummy? It's awful when they are poorly :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

i thought i hadnt seen you for a while donna, really hope mr h is ok give him huge hugs from me n daisy :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

aww poor boy, hope he is feeling better now!!!

x


----------



## dippy dee

Babyshambelle said:


> Mt goodness...I hope mr H is ok! Poor little monkey! How are you doing mummy? It's awful when they are poorly :hugs:

thankyou hun, i'm shasttered not had sleep in 4 nights now so my bed really is calling me. I am used to hospitals with my 3yo but mr h :cry: was very scarey as he was fitting then just not with it :nope: i don't want that again.

sara :happydance: someone noticed i was missing, i gave him big hugs from you.


----------



## Plumfairy

Aww hun I thought It'd gone quiet! Poor little man! Hope he's all better now and that you arent too exhausted! Massive hugs to you all and a big kiss to Harley from Layla and me x x x x x x x


----------



## cyclura

oh my the poor little lamb, :hugs: to you both


----------



## lauriech

Oh Donna :hugs: That sounds awful, I really hope both you and little Harley are ok? Is he on the mend now? Big hugs to you both :hugs:

Make sure you get some rest hun...Mummys need their sleep as my as the LO's!

Keep us updated and thank you for the advice on absorbant nappies! :thumbup:

Go get some kip with little Mr H...we're all thinking of you xxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

So sorry to hear that Donna hope you are both ok.As laurie said make sure you get your rest too!!!!

Hope Little Man starts to feel better soon.xx


----------



## lauriech

cyclura said:


> to the person that asked about leaks, I have NEVER had a leak with our nappies but I went cheap with prefolds and PUL ( or homemade) wraps. I have had major wetness some days and explosive poos but none of them have escaped the wraps. I also use prefolds through the night and she sleeps from 8-9pm through to 6-7 am
> 
> When I had to use disposables in SCBU I was having major explosive poo leaks and apparently so were the special care MWs with my wee one :haha:

It was me! Thanks hun....which wraps do you use?

x


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> So sorry to hear that Donna hope you are both ok.As laurie said make sure you get your rest too!!!!
> 
> Hope Little Man starts to feel better soon.xx

How has today gone Hannah? Any luck on the nappy front? 

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

omg - i just got an e mail from wee notions sayin my wipes had been posted yesterday !!! i cant wait till monday now :) and to top it off i cot confirmation of the £500 today...its goin in my bank on monday...guess who's gonna have a fluff splurge !!!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> omg - i just got an e mail from wee notions sayin my wipes had been posted yesterday !!! i cant wait till monday now :) and to top it off i cot confirmation of the £500 today...its goin in my bank on monday...guess who's gonna have a fluff splurge !!!!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxx

Yay! :dance:

Lucky you....we'll all be so jealous next week when you tell us what fluff you've bought!!! :blush:

Are you going to buy a Bee?

x


----------



## saraendepity

i'm very tempted to get a bee ......oh said i could but we also need to get the garden sorted too .......:muaha:


----------



## lauriech

I want a Bee but love my Cameleon too xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

i think i'm just gonna wait till no 2 to get my bee :cry: my mum would go mental if i got rid of the pliko or got another pram n didnt use it !! - she bought the pliko :grr:
:thumbup: i wear 99% of the time anyway so they'd get more use!!

i'm eyeing up some weenotions and a couple more ecoubs:) and definately a few more smart nappies :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> So sorry to hear that Donna hope you are both ok.As laurie said make sure you get your rest too!!!!
> 
> Hope Little Man starts to feel better soon.xx
> 
> How has today gone Hannah? Any luck on the nappy front?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Well had him in his Pop ins all day today and no leaks and he was in one 4 hrs :blush: as he had the longest nap ever.I am def going to buy the 10 pack of them and use them most of the time.

Sara-Woop let me know how they are mine will prob come with the nappies.Cant wait to get my nappies just hope they dont leak!!!!:cry:

I have the Denim Cam and looooove it but keep looking at the Bee.Dont think I could bear to part with my Cam though plus my Paul Frank scurvy Footmuff and fabric wouldnt fit the Bee and I love that too!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Just sat here and thought all the nappies that work for us are all the ones that have double gussets around the legs!!!!

The Pop ins do,The Mio wraps do and my wraps for the Tots Bots do.

Mmmmm maybe I am onto somthing here!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

double gussets??????//


----------



## dizzyspells

saraendepity said:


> double gussets??????//

Think thats what they are called:blush:

Not sure how to describe it,have you ever seen the Mio wraps??They have sort of an extra panel on the leg bit if that makes sense?Would think the smart nappy wraps would have simlair??

That made no sense did it???:wacko:


----------



## dizzyspells

This sort of shows it


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: i'm in love with my itti my h has done 3 hours in it with no leaks and it is so trim compared to some we have, laurie if you sell any more let me know hun :kiss:


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie i have a double gusset stuffable if you want to try one, give me a shout and i will send it to you x


----------



## kirsten1985

I bought a Pop In from Waitrose today, didn't realise it didn't come with the extra booster thing though, so just ordered one :dohh: Will use in the day and wash a few times then go for it overnight! Yay. It's reeeally soft so love it already :)


----------



## dizzyspells

dippy dee said:


> Laurie i have a double gusset stuffable if you want to try one, give me a shout and i will send it to you x

Did you mean me hun????


----------



## dippy dee

sorry hun i meant lauriech but if you want to try one then you are more than welcome xx


----------



## lauriech

Thank you Donna! I think I'll see whether my Pop Ins work first hun and then get back to you as they're the only nappies I have with the double gusset.

I'm hoping to have Deri back in cloth in the morning - his bum seems almost fixed :D

Hannah - How do you fit the night booster in the Pop Ins...do you just fold in into three (with the poppers done up?) and lay it in on top of the other inserts? Also, I bought one online and one from Waitrose and they're a bit different....one is by Modern Baby, the other is by Close something???

x


----------



## dizzyspells

dippy dee said:


> sorry hun i meant lauriech but if you want to try one then you are more than welcome xx

Sorry:blush: it was just that I made a post about 3 before this one saying that I had just thought that the only nappies that dont leak on us are the double gussett ones!!!Must have been on the same wavelength!!!!!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> Thank you Donna! I think I'll see whether my Pop Ins work first hun and then get back to you as they're the only nappies I have with the double gusset.
> 
> I'm hoping to have Deri back in cloth in the morning - his bum seems almost fixed :D
> 
> Hannah - How do you fit the night booster in the Pop Ins...do you just fold in into three (with the poppers done up?) and lay it in on top of the other inserts? Also, I bought one online and one from Waitrose and they're a bit different....one is by Modern Baby, the other is by Close something???
> 
> x

Thats what I do hun,there was not anything that really said how to do it!!I posted on prev page about the double gussett thing,they are the only type that are not leaking on us!.So not holding out much hope for my weenotions now:cry::cry:. Mine are by Close Parent??not modern baby?:shrug:Just looked online and they seem to be Close parent unless they have been taken over or re-branded?.Glad to hear that Deris bum is almost better!x


----------



## dippy dee

lol don't worry hun great minds think alike xx
Laurie glad Deri is feelin better and reay for his fluff can't wait to see pics of him in it xx
Can't wait to see how freya goes on over night in her pop in xx


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Thank you Donna! I think I'll see whether my Pop Ins work first hun and then get back to you as they're the only nappies I have with the double gusset.
> 
> I'm hoping to have Deri back in cloth in the morning - his bum seems almost fixed :D
> 
> Hannah - How do you fit the night booster in the Pop Ins...do you just fold in into three (with the poppers done up?) and lay it in on top of the other inserts? Also, I bought one online and one from Waitrose and they're a bit different....one is by Modern Baby, the other is by Close something???
> 
> x
> 
> Thats what I do hun,there was not anything that really said how to do it!!I posted on prev page about the double gussett thing,they are the only type that are not leaking on us!.So not holding out much hope for my weenotions now:cry::cry:. Mine are by Close Parent??not modern baby?:shrug:Just looked online and they seem to be Close parent unless they have been taken over or re-branded?.Glad to hear that Deris bum is almost better!xClick to expand...

That's odd :shrug: I thought when they were hanging on the line drying that one looked bigger than the other in length (the outer and the inserts) but then only really noticed today when I was putting the inserts in and checked!

If they don't work for us for whatever reason Hannah - you'll be first on my list to offer to! :thumbup:

So no more leaks for you today - wohoo!!! :dance:

Donna - how is little Mr H this evening? And if I do sell more Itti's, I will let you know!

xx


----------



## Missy85

helllooooooo everyone!

OMG Donna! cant believe what you went through with Mr H big hugs!!! glad he is doing better now!

im waiting for the bits to come through the post... dont know if im getting put off by cloth... dont know why im wanting to do it... think other people are influencing me when i shouldnt let them!


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> helllooooooo everyone!
> 
> OMG Donna! cant believe what you went through with Mr H big hugs!!! glad he is doing better now!
> 
> im waiting for the bits to come through the post... dont know if im getting put off by cloth... dont know why im wanting to do it... think other people are influencing me when i shouldnt let them!

What do you mean hun??Influencing you to use cloth when you dont want to?? You have to be happy Doing it hun,and do what is best for you and you LO.Dont let anybody push you into anything.xx:hugs:


----------



## Missy85

dizzyspells said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> helllooooooo everyone!
> 
> OMG Donna! cant believe what you went through with Mr H big hugs!!! glad he is doing better now!
> 
> im waiting for the bits to come through the post... dont know if im getting put off by cloth... dont know why im wanting to do it... think other people are influencing me when i shouldnt let them!
> 
> What do you mean hun??Influencing you to use cloth when you dont want to?? You have to be happy Doing it hun,and do what is best for you and you LO.Dont let anybody push you into anything.xx:hugs:Click to expand...

i think its because they look at me as if im mad for doing it! also i dont like how with the little lambs he has the wetness right next to him.... but that is easily fixed isnt it? also i havent tried the ones you have sent yet obviously...


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> helllooooooo everyone!
> 
> OMG Donna! cant believe what you went through with Mr H big hugs!!! glad he is doing better now!
> 
> im waiting for the bits to come through the post... dont know if im getting put off by cloth... dont know why im wanting to do it... think other people are influencing me when i shouldnt let them!

I have to be honest hun, I'm still undecided on cloth 100% but that's purely because of the leaks we've had! If we'd had no leaks I'd very happy with my decision. 

At first I'm not sure what made me try cloth, apart from liking how soft they were compared to disposables but after trying so many out (because of all the hype on here) I think I should stick to the reason I first swapped....liking the fact that they were so soft for Deri....not buying for designs, no matter how tempting it is!!! :blush:

What's putting you off?

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Laurie mr h is sleeping for now he's just cut his first tooth so with that on top of everythin i think he is amazing and i'm so proud of my poorly baby. I want to be number 1 on your list if you get rid of any ittis as dh loves them and says the ban will be dropped if i get any more lol sssshhhhhhh don't tell him i'm having one off ellie lol.

Missy i agree with dizzyspells you do what is best for lo, sometimes i wish i could put h in sposies for a break but there is no other option for me as i can't see him potty training just yet lol x


----------



## Missy85

well hubby is asking me why as in terms of environment im washing in washing machine so using electricity etc etc... and i agree i dont like the idea of the plastic that disposables have next to his skin...


----------



## dippy dee

missy some fleece linners would stop him feelin wet hun you can buy them cheap or i just make them with a fleece blanket and as fleece doesn't fray there's no stitching xx

laurie it is tempting to give in to the pretty designer nappies but once they have poo on they are all the same lol xx


----------



## dizzyspells

I found that the Little Lambs left Finnlay sooo wet thats why I never bought anymore.If you like the style if the little lambs then maybe try a Tots bots they are just the same but I find then more absorbant.You will also find BB wick the moisture away from the skin beacuse of the lining.Ignore other people do what you want too.I like laurie have tried and tested most of them and the ones that work best for us all happen to be quite dull nappies but they work and have had no rashes etc so far!!.xx


----------



## Missy85

also if i think about it id hate to be wearing a disposable, much rather a nice fluffy nappy... we wear fabric why shouldnt he!


----------



## dippy dee

Missy85 said:


> well hubby is asking me why as in terms of environment im washing in washing machine so using electricity etc etc... and i agree i dont like the idea of the plastic that disposables have next to his skin...

Mr h is allergic to the chemicals in sposies so i have to go cloth, you do what you feel best hun xx


----------



## Missy85

yeah i think ill leave the little lambs... i think i need to try some others and some will obviously work...

thanks for letting me turn in a full circle hehe i just need to remember why i want to do it!

and i agree once it has poo on it they are all the same hehe


----------



## dippy dee

right you lovely ladies i'm off for my first sleep in 4 days so night night and big hugs to your lo's and lil bumps to you pg ladies xx


----------



## Missy85

have a lovely sleep donna!!! you deserve it!


----------



## saraendepity

night donna :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Posting your parcel on Monday hun so you will have some others to try.Do you want me to send you a Tots Bots just to have a try???I have plenty that I can use on him.xx


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> also if i think about it id hate to be wearing a disposable, much rather a nice fluffy nappy... we wear fabric why shouldnt he!

This was my thoughts for changing to cloth! I was thinking well Deri wears cloth swim nappies so why should he wear disposable everyday nappies...amongst other things....

I think when you find what works for you then stick with it. I think pockets (such as BG V3's, BB's etc) are the best to keep moisture away from LO's bum but like Donna said, use fleece liners in the others! I bought some really thin ones from Baby Kind for 50p each to try and they look fab...they're an hourglass shape...will try them tomorrow and let you know how I get on!



dippy dee said:


> right you lovely ladies i'm off for my first sleep in 4 days so night night and big hugs to your lo's and lil bumps to you pg ladies xx


Night night Donna - really hope you and Harley get a good nights sleep tonight! :hugs: Hope you both feel better soon xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Night Donna hope you both get a good nights sleep.xx


----------



## Missy85

ooo hannah if you dont mind that would be great! 

are the smart nappies fitted?


----------



## Missy85

do you want some money for a tots bots hannah?


----------



## saraendepity

smart nappys are a 2 part system... you get a soaker pad which you put into a wrap, if soaker is just wet you can replace just the pad i usually rotate the wraps tho so if i change the pad i also change thw wrap but the first one goes back on the third time if that makes sense??? so you dont have to buy as many wraps as soakers!! they are really good :thumbup: 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> do you want some money for a tots bots hannah?

No its fine hun honestly,I will pop one in for you,if you dont like or it doesnt work for you just send it back!!!lol!

Think the smart nappies are prefolds,correct me if I am wrong anybody!!.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah they are


----------



## Missy85

omg its confusing :wacko: lol

i feel like i need to take a course in nappies!


----------



## dizzyspells

Think I was a post behind there!!

Sara have you ever used Mios???I know you really rate the Smart Nappies and am tempted to get the trial to give them a go but if they are pretty much the same as the Mios then there is not much point as i have loads!!xx


----------



## saraendepity

lol we've all been there missy :hugs:


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> omg its confusing :wacko: lol
> 
> i feel like i need to take a course in nappies!

Tell you what I will also send you a BamBino Mio and wrap so you can have a bash with a pre-fold then you should have tried about every style then!!!How much does he weigh and then I know what wrap to send.(I got these free)xxx


----------



## saraendepity

no i havent used mios before hun.... will take a pic of one of my smart nappies when they come out of the wash for ya hun :thumbup:


----------



## Missy85

dizzyspells said:


> Missy85 said:
> 
> 
> do you want some money for a tots bots hannah?
> 
> No its fine hun honestly,I will pop one in for you,if you dont like or it doesnt work for you just send it back!!!lol!
> 
> Think the smart nappies are prefolds,correct me if I am wrong anybody!!.Click to expand...

:hugs: thanks hun!!


----------



## Missy85

:thumbup::thumbup: you girls are great!

hes probably about 14lbs now he was 13lb 4oz tuesday just gone..


----------



## Missy85

we really should do a sticky with pics of the diff types of nappy and what they do!


----------



## dizzyspells

Missy85 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: you girls are great!
> 
> hes probably about 14lbs now he was 13lb 4oz tuesday just gone..

He is almost spot on the same as Finnlay then!!!!xxxYour parcel is gonna be huuuuge!!!!!lol!!I am actually jealous I want a parcel crammed full of double gusseted nappies!!:blush:


----------



## Missy85

hehe im all excited :happydance: the postie will wonder whats going on hehe


----------



## saraendepity

smart nappy............







hope that helps hun!!

theres like the outer wrap with a hammock type thing that you put your soaker in, they're not as plasticky as they look :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Missy85

ooo they look really interesting! might pick one up tomorrow cause im going to mothercare!

right i have to go to bed night night girlsxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Night hun!!

And thank you Sara,they look simlair to Mios but a deeper pouch bit,think I might give the trial pack a go as they have the big gusset thing going on!!lol!!


----------



## saraendepity

night missy 

hannah yeh they ave a nice big gusset it really holds everything in :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Morning girls how are we all?
Hannah i've tried the mio's and they are the same but different lol, they aren't as bulky i feel and also the middle part that is against the lo's bottom is ssssssooooooooo soft where as from what i remember ( was 3 years ago i used mio's) they were the same material all arouns and with the smart nappy you don't need a fleece liner as the bit against the bum is so soft and lush in a fleece kind of material, altho i use them with one at night just so there is no way he will feel the wet at all.


Missy i think you are sssssssssooooooooooooooo lucky getting a big parcel lol i'm deprived at the mo, i think you would like the smart nappy so think getting a trial pack would be good.

Sara morning hun how was your cloth through the night? 

We had our first ever explosion in the night my poor man had the runs and omg i picked him up to feed him so didn't put the light on and bbbbbbbiiiiiiiiigggggggggg mistake it was everywhere naughty me i had used the one i made a couple of years ago but couldn't remember if i rated it :dohh: well i now remember i should of packed it more than i had :dohh:

well mr h has been restless all night and i ended up co sleeping which i myself don't like but it was the only thing i could do to get some sleep.


----------



## Lunaty

OMy sorry to hear about the poo explosion!!! :rofl: guess we all will have it at some point.. really looking forward to that one! 

I scored a lovely lime green and black fleece NB pocket nappy for a good price so cant wait to get it in! Couldnt help myself haha

I think i may need to get some more Newborn stuff.. just dont know if it will be worth wile..


----------



## princess_bump

hi ladies :wave: hope you've all been ok, what have i missed? sorry i've been mia the last few days have been so busy for us! xx


----------



## Lunaty

Been well! Trying to find a new home for our poor cat!
They had a huge factory AVENT sale on this weekend and bought heaps of stuff for half price.. now DH has banned me again!!!!!!!

But i dont think ill be able to this week :rofl:


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girls :wave:

Just popped in to say....

*We're back in Cloth!!!!!!!!!!!! * :dance: :dance: :dance:

Deri had a Pop In on for 2.5 hours this morning and NO leaks, his now wearing his second one (both without a night booster to test them). He was bone dry too when I took it off - Yay!!! :happydance: Wish me luck!

xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay for the Pop In testing! I'm waiting for mine to dry...seems to take a while!!

I can't wait to see how they go overnight.

:)


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: laurie thats great :D

sammy - i do like a good sale! enjoy shopping ;)


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: go Deri, awww laurie i am so happy he's back in cloth and even better no leaks :happydance:

Well i'm off to get my new sewing machine in a min so i can get making some bum fluff, i have loads of material etc so just need to get making :happydance:


----------



## jomomma

Count me in too! I'm joining a little late and this is such a long thread ... wow.

We use/have used BumGenius, Fuzzi Bunz, PeaPods, MotherEase and Pocket Change nappies.


----------



## princess_bump

jomomma said:


> Count me in too! I'm joining a little late and this is such a long thread ... wow.
> 
> We use/have used BumGenius, Fuzzi Bunz, PeaPods, MotherEase and Pocket Change nappies.

welcome hon :hi:


----------



## saraendepity

yay deri's back in cloth great to hear the pop ins are doing their job :thumbup:

welcome jomoma, i've never heard of peapods ....off for a nosey now!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Hello again girls - sorry just popped in again, I'm so pleased the second Pop In didn't leak (only had it on for 2 hours though!) :dance:

In a BG V3 now so watch this space!

Sorry when I have more time I'll be back for a chat xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

thats great Laurie!!! i'm definately gonna be getting one !!!! hope the v3 behaves itself !!!

sara
xxx


----------



## louise1302

hi ladies how is everyone this morning

im sorry i missed your texts about mr H donna ill make s=ure my hone is on in future :blush:

am thinking of selling some of my coolababys i have about 50 nappies now and oh is moaning


----------



## louise1302

doh its afternoon now


----------



## princess_bump

:dance: excellent laurie :D

and wow what a stash louise!


----------



## louise1302

i am an addict :blush:


----------



## lauriech

50? :shock: When did you manage to build that stash????!!!!

If I had that many I'd spend too long deciding which one to put on Deri everytime I changed him :blush:

Sorry I haven't read back through the posts yet but just popping in AGAIN!

Sara - yeah I would think the Pop Ins would good for night use with the booster...I'm not going back to cloth at night yet as I want to put cream on his bum just to make sure we don't get any sneaky rashes creeping back!

How is Mr H Donna?

x


----------



## princess_bump

hope mr h is feeing better hon :hugs: xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I have about 30 nappies which I think is too many! (I got a set though then starting buying randoms.) I also have 20 bigger ones to go to when she is older!

:blush:

Wish I had bought more separate kinds though rather than getting a lot of the same, good as they are.

More fun if you have loads of different ones!

:)


----------



## louise1302

i dunno how i ended up with so many i think my postie is starting to hate me ...twinkle twinkle and babykind are my best friends as is international ebay for my hh...jacqui and you laurie have helped too :lol:

i must stop


----------



## louise1302

when ive washed and dried this lot ill post a piccie of them all


----------



## lauriech

Afternoon Girls :wave:

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend?

Any updates on the cloth front? 

Hannah - any leaks today or are you doing well with the Pop Ins?
Sammy - have you bought anymore...I know you'll be up in a few hours!
Donna - how is Harley? And you?
Sara - how's little Daisy today? Bought anymore or planning what to add to your stash this week...he he?
Carly - how are you and Maddi doing?
(I think it's Jomama...welcome to the Fluffy Bum Club :thumbup:)
Kirsten - what nappies do you have in your stash?

Big apologies if I missed anyone :hugs:

Well....so far today, we've had no leaks :happydance: but I've made sure I've changed Deri every 2-2.5 hours to reduce risks of leaks and also to keep his bum from getting too wet iykwim!

Deri had a massive poo in an Itti today and it didn't leak anywhere - I was well impressed. Mind you, he'd only had it on an hour. OH had him and didn't even know he'd pooped so I wasn't impressed to realise he had and that OH hadn't checked (all he said was, well I couldn't smell it :dohh:). So that was a plus too....no poo or wee leakage.....he's now in another Itti so watch this space!!!! (I'm so keeping my fingers crossed now)

xxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

I have:
20 Little Lambs size 1
20 Little Lambs size 2
2 Blueberrys
3 Fuzzi Bunz 
1 Pop In
3 Motherease Sandys
1 Bambeasy.

Everything but the Little Lambs and Pop In is second hand.

I think I am going to sell all my Size 2 Lambs as I have a fair few birth to potty ones now and don't think I will need 20! I would like a few more Pop Ins and if anyone has and suggestions for nappies that hold huuuge wees then I will get some of them!

Freya was wearing the Pop In for 3 hours today, her bum wasn't wet and it wasn't soaked through so I'm very happy with it.

:)


----------



## saraendepity

lauriech said:


> Afternoon Girls :wave:
> 
> Hope you're all having a lovely weekend?
> 
> Any updates on the cloth front?
> 
> Hannah - any leaks today or are you doing well with the Pop Ins?
> Sammy - have you bought anymore...I know you'll be up in a few hours!
> Donna - how is Harley? And you?
> Sara - how's little Daisy today? Bought anymore or planning what to add to your stash this week...he he?
> Carly - how are you and Maddi doing?
> (I think it's Jomama...welcome to the Fluffy Bum Club :thumbup:)
> Kirsten - what nappies do you have in your stash?
> 
> Big apologies if I missed anyone :hugs:
> 
> Well....so far today, we've had no leaks :happydance: but I've made sure I've changed Deri every 2-2.5 hours to reduce risks of leaks and also to keep his bum from getting too wet iykwim!
> 
> Deri had a massive poo in an Itti today and it didn't leak anywhere - I was well impressed. Mind you, he'd only had it on an hour. OH had him and didn't even know he'd pooped so I wasn't impressed to realise he had and that OH hadn't checked (all he said was, well I couldn't smell it :dohh:). So that was a plus too....no poo or wee leakage.....he's now in another Itti so watch this space!!!! (I'm so keeping my fingers crossed now)
> 
> xxxxx


i havent bought any this week....yet!! i'm thinking maybe a weenotions to try as i havent tested them yet!! and a pop in or two for the same reason and you rate them so highly, might use them as my night nappies? and i'm definately gonna be goin to get another smart nappy wrap and two more inners and possibly a bb so not much :blush: once i've got thosed and a couple more bb's i think i'll have to stop for a while as i'm running out of room to store my cloth :dohh: oh promised me 4 BB's when he got payed so gonna hold him to that one for definate!! lol i was gonna wait it out till the new prints come out as i really like a couple of those but i spoke to laura from fill your pants and she hasnt heard anything about the new prints and says it'll probably be a while till they come out in the uk...might have to geet some shipped from the us??? oh yeah and i definately need another eco bubs!! they seem to get softer and softer and it looks soooo sweet on her booty!!!

omg i need to stop coming on here !!!! i'll be bankrupt very soon!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

LOL! I know what you mean about storing your stash!!!!! Sounds like you know what you like and you know what's working for you hun :D

Keep us updated on what you buy!

I was looking at Deri's washed (colourful) clothes tonight as I hung it up and realised I have no red or orange nappies and really fancy one of each to go with his t-shirts/babylegs...oh no, I can't keep spending :blush: think I should wait it out and see how we get on for the next week before I buy anymore.......... :haha:

On a plus note, we had NO leaks today :dance: I'm so chuffed!!!! I think the only way cloth is going to work for Deri is if I change him every 2/2.5 hours....what winds me up is the front of his nappy is soaking and the back is bone dry, it's just cos he wee's so high up in the front and the leaks ALWAYS come from the same place :dohh:

Oh well :kiss:

xxx

***Edit*** I'm still waiting on an Ecobubs everyday nappy and a FB...hoping they arrive tomorrow! x


----------



## saraendepity

i know what you mean about wanting a nappy to match every outfit...i'm going thru my stash trying to decide what colours to buy!!!!

so pleased to hear you're not having any leaks hun!! hope it stays that way:) yeah i no what i like...i'm a fussy moo!!!

i'm looking at the baby hawk website now and there are far too many fabric options :( im soooo stuck!!!!!! defo getting a pink uv moby but i want a BH too for those quick outings ......i need to win the lottery :blush:

sara
x
xxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Me too :blush: OH pulls his hair out with me!!! 

I LOVE the Moby Pink UV Wrap :D and tell me about the BH website, I couldn't decide in the end so gave up...there is just TOO much choice. Have you looked at the Simply Mei Tai's?

We probably should be talking slings in the other thread! :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha morning girls!!!

Whats this about all these new nappies popping up huh :)
Good to hear there were no leaks with Deri today, how is he doing now?

Ive seen some things on the ecobubs about the wool getting very thin.. im not sure i what time frame but you might only be able to use it for one bub?!

Just thought id throw it out there..


----------



## louise1302

im banned from shopping...no fair :(


----------



## Babyshambelle

HI GIRLS!! I've been such a busy bumblebee over the past few days (I love weekends when OH is around loads!) so I haven't had much chance to keep up with you spendaholics!

Laurie - so so so so so glad deri is better and back in cloth.
Donna - hope mr H is doing better now too
Everyone else - you just all tempt me to spend too much!!

I have officially decided that, although they are pretty boring, my smart nappies are my all round favourites. They have dealt with explosive poo, hold a small swimming pool, dry so so so fast, are super easy to change her when out and about, keep her bum super dry, I have NEVER had a leak from them, are mega cheap and they are the ONLY nappy that I have ever managed to get a paper liner to work in!

xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Haha sounds like yuove found your dream nappy then :D
yay for weekends.. though mine just ended here.. grr monday morning!

Do you girls think i should wash the nappies now or closer to due date?
They may start to smell a bit like closet otherwise.. hmmm

Oh and i thought id share the nappy bargain i got.. it's a pocket but i got kinda envious of the lime green itti my friend ordered on my insisting haha so i got myself the one on the left hand side.. yay!

https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/15/105015215.jpg


Ohh and this is the nappy bag i scored at the factory sale:
https://www.winkalotts.co.nz/productimages/LARGE/28002081.jpg
And this baby monitor half price :wohoo:
https://images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/SCD520_00-GAL-global?wid=430&hei=430&$jpglarge$

Alright after reading this i mght have to indeed agree with hubby.. that was kind of a spending spree this weekend :dohh:


----------



## louise1302

love the lime green one and the stripy


----------



## saraendepity

wow thats very green !!! very cool!!!! great choice sam xx


----------



## lauriech

Babyshambelle said:


> HI GIRLS!! I've been such a busy bumblebee over the past few days (I love weekends when OH is around loads!) so I haven't had much chance to keep up with you spendaholics!
> 
> Laurie - so so so so so glad deri is better and back in cloth.
> Donna - hope mr H is doing better now too
> Everyone else - you just all tempt me to spend too much!!
> 
> I have officially decided that, although they are pretty boring, my smart nappies are my all round favourites. They have dealt with explosive poo, hold a small swimming pool, dry so so so fast, are super easy to change her when out and about, keep her bum super dry, I have NEVER had a leak from them, are mega cheap and they are the ONLY nappy that I have ever managed to get a paper liner to work in!
> 
> xxxx

Thanks hun! I just hope we don't go back to square one so have been using fleece liners to keep wetness away from his skin!

I'm liking the sound of these Smart Nappies, although when I look at them in store, I get quite put off with how plasticy (sp?) they seem :shrug:



louise1302 said:


> im banned from shopping...no fair :(

In all fairness hun - you do have more than 50 :rofl: (really I'm just jealous!!)



Lunaty said:


> whahaha morning girls!!!
> 
> Whats this about all these new nappies popping up huh :)
> Good to hear there were no leaks with Deri today, how is he doing now?
> 
> Ive seen some things on the ecobubs about the wool getting very thin.. im not sure i what time frame but you might only be able to use it for one bub?!
> 
> Just thought id throw it out there..

Thanks hun!

I have ordered an everyday ecobubs which is PUL on the outer (I think) not wool...will let you know when I get it! They're also a lot cheaper than the wool ones!

x


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> Haha sounds like yuove found your dream nappy then :D
> yay for weekends.. though mine just ended here.. grr monday morning!
> 
> Do you girls think i should wash the nappies now or closer to due date?
> They may start to smell a bit like closet otherwise.. hmmm
> 
> Oh and i thought id share the nappy bargain i got.. it's a pocket but i got kinda envious of the lime green itti my friend ordered on my insisting haha so i got myself the one on the left hand side.. yay!
> 
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/15/105015215.jpg
> 
> 
> Ohh and this is the nappy bag i scored at the factory sale:
> https://www.winkalotts.co.nz/productimages/LARGE/28002081.jpg
> And this baby monitor half price :wohoo:
> https://images.philips.com/is/image/PhilipsConsumer/SCD520_00-GAL-global?wid=430&hei=430&$jpglarge$
> 
> Alright after reading this i mght have to indeed agree with hubby.. that was kind of a spending spree this weekend :dohh:

Ooooo...very green...love it! :D


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> wow thats very green !!! very cool!!!! great choice sam xx

Hehe, yeah Dh seems to think im using the poor boy as a dress up doll :dohh:

Well maybe a bit, but it will be middle of summer, he needs some funky colors too right :winkwink:


----------



## Babyshambelle

lauriech said:


> I'm liking the sound of these Smart Nappies, although when I look at them in store, I get quite put off with how plasticy (sp?) they seem :shrug:

I thought this at first, but they are quite a weird design with the cradle bit that holds the super soft prefold and that is the only bit that is really in contact with LO's skin. To the left and right on the inside is quite a soft material so barely any of the plasticy bits are in contact with their bum. 

I'm sure sara will come and say the same when she reads this.

They work for us, and she never seems to be irritated by them...might be worth a try (I'd buy them off you if you didn't like them!) :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

OOOh, sam - that is a super green! That would look so fabby on a little boy (not that i'm thinking about #2 already.....:blush:)


----------



## Lunaty

It is newborn size to so hopefully ill be able to use it fairly soon after Cole is born..
Good thing the inner is Black fleece though with the baby poop :rofl:

I will do some research on those smart nappies too.. are yuo using them come night time at all?


----------



## lauriech

Babyshambelle said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> I'm liking the sound of these Smart Nappies, although when I look at them in store, I get quite put off with how plasticy (sp?) they seem :shrug:
> 
> I thought this at first, but they are quite a weird design with the cradle bit that holds the super soft prefold and that is the only bit that is really in contact with LO's skin. To the left and right on the inside is quite a soft material so barely any of the plasticy bits are in contact with their bum.
> 
> I'm sure sara will come and say the same when she reads this.
> 
> They work for us, and she never seems to be irritated by them...might be worth a try (I'd buy them off you if you didn't like them!) :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok thanks hun! Will let you know if I buy any xxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lunaty said:


> It is newborn size to so hopefully ill be able to use it fairly soon after Cole is born..
> Good thing the inner is Black fleece though with the baby poop :rofl:
> 
> I will do some research on those smart nappies too.. are yuo using them come night time at all?

Yeah....I use mine at night, I just put two of the prefolds in instead of one and it does the job brilliantly!


----------



## Lunaty

bugger we do not have a mothercare in NZ!!! must be a typical UK thing .. maybe i can score some on Ebay though + international shipping it may not be worth it.. grrr..


----------



## saraendepity

i agree babyshambelle (sorry i dont know your human name!!) they do look plastickysp?? but feel alot softer than they look and they dont ever irritate daisy's skin n she's really sensitive !! super absorbant once they've been washed too!! daisy's bum has NEVER been wet when i took one off her!! i've never used one on a night as of yet but i'm gonna as soon as i have two inners dry at the same time :dohh: i'm going to buy some more on tuesday :thumbup:

sam(lunaty) would you like me to grab an extra trial pack for you and send it over ??? 

sara

xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

evening girls how are we all? Well i'm no doctor but i think mr h has measles so off to the gp tomoz to get them to have a look.
Well my stash so far and not including my aray of wraps i have
3 tots bots
2 motherease
15 kooshies size 2
10 kooshies size 1 which now he has lost weight he fits in again 
1 itti
1 starbunz
1 baby love
5 cool babies
1 zebra print off ellie
2 stuffables
and 3 smart nappies
and a pretty star one i made for jack when he was little
and i'm making 3 atm 
and i'm after some more itti's and smart nappies as well:blush: but have to sell my kooshie size 1's and my stuffables.

Laurie i'm glad you have had a good day with the cloth i have to change mr h every 3 hours in itti's, every 2 with the kooshies and every 4 hours cause i feel that's long enough with the smart nappies but he wears a smart nappy for 11 hours over night with no leaks.:happydance:

Sam i need one of them nappies it is ssssoooooooo green i love it, i'd wash your stash now and then again in a month or to ready A0 they will get you all excited and will look super cute drying and B) they will increase absorbancy the more you wash them.


Do you think i am doing well on my ban girls? i have only bought 6 nappies this week :blush: dh says NO MORE unless i make them up until xmas then i can get him some new ones :happydance:
if i have missed anyone sorry but my eyes are wanting to close but i can't yet xx


----------



## Missy85

HEEELLLOOOOO!

well i have bought a trial of the smart nappy just waiting to wash and have a go but it looks good :thumbup:

cant wait for my big parcel! :happydance:


:happydance::happydance::happydance: for no leaks!!!! and im glad you have been able to put Deri in cloth again laurie!

Love the green nappy!!

cant remember all the posts :rofl: 

been playing with a new sewing machine for last hour hehe


----------



## saraendepity

wohoo for the smart nappy missy let us no how you get on with it hun 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Girls with little babies who are interested in the smart nappy i have found this which is a bit cheaper than going in store https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Mothercare-S...s_LE?hash=item35a328ea78&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## saraendepity

oooh thanks donna :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

ps i think you're doing so wwell on your ban, but what were you doing lookin at smart nappies on e bay???? hmmmmm someones guilty me thinks:haha:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: awww she can look but not touch, or buy


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## Missy85

i think i need to try and make a new babynest for my bugaboo bee :D not nappy related but hey ho


----------



## Babyshambelle

Missy85 said:


> i think i need to try and make a new babynest for my bugaboo bee :D not nappy related but hey ho

Don't talk to me about the bugaboo bee...I really want one, but my OH says no :cry: I know I have already had two prams...but he just doesn't understand that the bee is _different_ to the others and I really NEED one. :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

i really really need a bee too :hissy: i'm soo jealous of anyone who has one :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> ps i think you're doing so wwell on your ban, but what were you doing lookin at smart nappies on e bay???? hmmmmm someones guilty me thinks:haha:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Me never lol
i was sat here thinking of how much i need to look for smart nappies for all you on here and how i WILL not bid on the ones that are up tomorrow :blush:
see i did it just for you girls :winkwink:


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> ps i think you're doing so wwell on your ban, but what were you doing lookin at smart nappies on e bay???? hmmmmm someones guilty me thinks:haha:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Me never lol
> i was sat here thinking of how much i need to look for smart nappies for all you on here and how i WILL not bid on the ones that are up tomorrow :blush:
> see i did it just for you girls :winkwink:Click to expand...

lol i believe you millions wouldnt !!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Right girls....night night. Fingers crossed for another 'sleeping through the night' night that she has been doing for the past 4 nights :cloud9:


----------



## dippy dee

night hun have a nice night xx

sara i knew you would belive me lol x


----------



## dizzyspells

Evening all!!!

Been sooo busy today hope you have all had a fab weekend!!

Boggled with all the posts I have just read so 

I have had no leaks today!!!!again been in Pop ins and Mios so thats fab!!!

Laurie-Glad today has been leak free for you!!!!!!

Cant remember who said they has tried the pop in and no leaks but so glad that they worked for you!!!!

I am off tommorow to get a Smart nappy trial pack,fab link but I will have to get a medium for Finn,and also to get some more pop ins!!.

Missy posting your parcel tommorow!!!


----------



## Missy85

hehe i believe you donna.... honestly :rofl:

fingers crossed for sleeping through... im still waiting for that lol

i do love my bee BUT the only problem i have is that it dosnt fold in rear facing grrrrrrr


----------



## Missy85

YAYAYAYAY hannah!!!


----------



## dippy dee

dizzyspells said:


> Evening all!!!
> 
> Been sooo busy today hope you have all had a fab weekend!!
> 
> Boggled with all the posts I have just read so
> 
> I have had no leaks today!!!!again been in Pop ins and Mios so thats fab!!!
> 
> Laurie-Glad today has been leak free for you!!!!!!
> 
> Cant remember who said they has tried the pop in and no leaks but so glad that they worked for you!!!!
> 
> I am off tommorow to get a Smart nappy trial pack,fab link but I will have to get a medium for Finn,and also to get some more pop ins!!.
> 
> Missy posting your parcel tommorow!!!

wouldn't you know look what i found on ebay brand new https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180400281868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT and she has 2 of them,


----------



## Missy85

i need to stop looking at the cloth sell thread..


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!
> 
> Been sooo busy today hope you have all had a fab weekend!!
> 
> Boggled with all the posts I have just read so
> 
> I have had no leaks today!!!!again been in Pop ins and Mios so thats fab!!!
> 
> Laurie-Glad today has been leak free for you!!!!!!
> 
> Cant remember who said they has tried the pop in and no leaks but so glad that they worked for you!!!!
> 
> I am off tommorow to get a Smart nappy trial pack,fab link but I will have to get a medium for Finn,and also to get some more pop ins!!.
> 
> Missy posting your parcel tommorow!!!
> 
> wouldn't you know look what i found on ebay brand new https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180400281868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT and she has 2 of them,Click to expand...

:gun:BUSTED!!!!!!!:gun: you have sooo been spending !!! :haha:


----------



## dizzyspells

dippy dee said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!
> 
> Been sooo busy today hope you have all had a fab weekend!!
> 
> Boggled with all the posts I have just read so
> 
> I have had no leaks today!!!!again been in Pop ins and Mios so thats fab!!!
> 
> Laurie-Glad today has been leak free for you!!!!!!
> 
> Cant remember who said they has tried the pop in and no leaks but so glad that they worked for you!!!!
> 
> I am off tommorow to get a Smart nappy trial pack,fab link but I will have to get a medium for Finn,and also to get some more pop ins!!.
> 
> Missy posting your parcel tommorow!!!
> 
> wouldn't you know look what i found on ebay brand new https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180400281868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT and she has 2 of them,Click to expand...

:thumbup: Oooh thanks hun thats fab!!!!!!!!

Hows the little man today??Did I read that you thought he had measles??.Poor little thing.How are you?do you feel better for some sleep.:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

sara i am doing for the good of you girls.

yup i think he has measles as he has a blotchy rash and it's on his head and behind his ears etc, he has gone down easier tonight so fingers crossed, as for sleep io am shattered as i had none last night as he was up crying and feeding so i hope to get some tonight.
For now girls i am off to bed so night night from the smart nappy lady lol xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Night hun and I hope you manage to get some sleep.Let us know how you get on tomorow hun.xx


----------



## saraendepity

lol hope you get some sleep tonight hun, give mr h a :kiss: n a :hugs: from me n daisy hope he's feeling alot better soon

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Had to come share as I'm really excited...Hayden's first 4 trainers arrived today!!!!!!!!!!!! He has like 3-4 still on the way...I can't remember what all I ordered haha. I can't wait to try them on him, probably won't happen til tomorrow though...I just hope they fit they look a bit big for his tiny butt


----------



## jomomma

mommyof3co said:


> Had to come share as I'm really excited...Hayden's first 4 trainers arrived today!!!!!!!!!!!! He has like 3-4 still on the way...I can't remember what all I ordered haha. I can't wait to try them on him, probably won't happen til tomorrow though...I just hope they fit they look a bit big for his tiny butt

Oooh .. that's exciting. Can't wait to hear how they go ...


----------



## Lunaty

yay for trainers :) def make some pics when you can!!!!!


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girls :wave:

Hope Mummies and Babies are all well! :kiss:

Donna I hope Harley is ok...please keep us updated hun :hugs:

*Does anyone have a spare white nappy nippa they can sell me?*xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Morning morning ;) whilst im preparing dinner here :rofl:

Yay only 3 more days till the MIL leaves :D Ill have the house to myself again!!!!
So much to clean up though :growlmad:

Hmm yes hope Harley is doing better too, he must be so sickies.. midwife actually told me the other day had low immune to Measles im sure ive had it as a kid though!.. :(


----------



## dippy dee

GOOD MORNING GIRLS guess what ????? I had sleep :happydance::happydance: mr h woke a couple of times in the night but i can't complain.
So what do we all have planned? today i'm off to soddin b n q and nope not for nappies :haha: my kitched flooded last night so dh thought it would be a good idea to replace all the waste pipes but :dohh: he doesn't have enough so when he gets back we have to go up there which means no washing for me:cry: and also the kitchen and bathroom look like a builders yard, i love washing and get very angry if there is none :blush:
Well i was beave last night and told dh i have 6 nappies on the way and he just :nope: and rolled his eyes, but on a positive he wants me to get some baby legs but i don't want to be spending £9.00 a pair so i'm trauling through ebay etc, dh wants some off of there that have cars all over them so will see.
Will cathch up with you all in a bit after mr h has fed etc x


----------



## Lunaty

A bummer on the kitchen flooding!!!

I love my washing too.. i hate when it piles up :growlmad:
They have some really cute ones on Trademe for around 11 NZ $ (n conversion rate it's about 4.60 Pounds..

If yuo want a couple could get them for you and send them to the UK?!
That should make it worth wile with shipping aswell although ill have to check what that would cost but they shouldnt weigh much :)

https://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Se...type=Search&sort_order=&redirectFromAll=False


----------



## dippy dee

thankyou hun i will look in a bit and show dh, 

is it me girls or is jacqui mia?


----------



## Babyshambelle

HI GIRLS! 

We slept through again!!! Yayay!!! And the Smart Nappies double boosted held a whole nights wee again!!! Yeahh!

Sam Lunaty - I still find it funny that you are having your dinner at the time we wake up....such simple things...lol!

Donna - oh no for the kitchen flooding. You are having a really bad time of it at the moment aren't you hun?? I'm meeting a freind for coffee and cake at the park later with our LO's and then (very boring) going to get a new mobile phone cos mine AND OH's broke yesterday :dohh: Also - your siggy just made me laugh out loud so much that Olivia startled...that little smiley sucking on the boob smiling is HILARIOUS!!

Love Laura
xxxx


----------



## Missy85

Morning!!!

Donna! your not having much luck! but the 6 nappies should help :rofl:

I know what you mean Jacqui does seem to be MIA

Zack keep waking up from a nap!!


----------



## saraendepity

morning girls!!!!

laurie sorry hun i never used nippas but if you look on that website i linked you to and go to the accessories section you might get one there?? if not i'm going to mothercare tomorrow n can pick you up a packet??

sam :happydance:for having the house to yourself soon hope you enjpy dinner!!

donna :dance:you got sleep!!! so sorry about the kitchen :hissy: but great news about the babylegs!!!! i think i have an e bay link for em quite cheap!! i'll have a look 

babyshambelle (sorry still forgot your human name!) great news for sleeping thru and great news about the smart nappy !! they are fab :thumbup:

sorry if i missed anyone out

jacqui is defo MIA but i think leo has been a little poorly recently ???

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> morning girls!!!!
> 
> laurie sorry hun i never used nippas but if you look on that website i linked you to and go to the accessories section you might get one there?? if not i'm going to mothercare tomorrow n can pick you up a packet??
> 
> sam :happydance:for having the house to yourself soon hope you enjpy dinner!!
> 
> donna :dance:you got sleep!!! so sorry about the kitchen :hissy: but great news about the babylegs!!!! i think i have an e bay link for em quite cheap!! i'll have a look
> 
> babyshambelle (sorry still forgot your human name!) great news for sleeping thru and great news about the smart nappy !! they are fab :thumbup:
> 
> sorry if i missed anyone out
> 
> jacqui is defo MIA but i think leo has been a little poorly recently ???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Thank you sweetie but I ordered some from Fill Your Pants and sent them back as I thought I'd never use my pre-folds but now Ellie is making that nappy I could use one :dohh: 

I'll have a look in Boots today see if they have them (although I doubt they will!!). 

Donna - glad you had some sleep hun but sorry to hear about your Kitchen :hugs: Is Harley better this morning? You said you thought he had measles last night...is he better today?

BS - I've forgetten your name too - sorry hun...glad you got a full nights sleep....we didn't here as I think Deri's second tooth just popped through the gum :-( bless him!

Yeah where is Jacqui....she's been very quiet!

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Thanks girls...postman had nothing for me this morning apart from a leaflet about the Adsa baby event (WOOO!)

My real name is Laura...I'm going to start putting it at the end of my posts so you all remember it!! xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: i won the auction on the Cushie Tushie bumblebee (for whom cant remember me posting before)

https://www.cushietushies.com.au/images/Bumble%20Bee%20Couture.jpg

havnt told DH yet and i think it's wize for me to keep this one quite! 

We also picked up our new car today :D, we sold our old 4wd as it was sucking the juice big time.. but i still needed a decent hatchback with 2 big dogs and a baby too come (not to mention the stroller etc )..

So we got a Nissan Wingroad.. (prob not familiar in EU though!)


----------



## Lunaty

HI yeah Laura i think thats a good idea.. im so bad with names :blush:!
Whats the whole ASDA event thing?


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> :wohoo: i won the auction on the Cushie Tushie bumblebee (for whom cant remember me posting before)
> 
> https://www.cushietushies.com.au/images/Bumble%20Bee%20Couture.jpg
> 
> havnt told DH yet and i think it's wize for me to keep this one quite!
> 
> We also picked up our new car today :D, we sold our old 4wd as it was sucking the juice big time.. but i still needed a decent hatchback with 2 big dogs and a baby too come (not to mention the stroller etc )..
> 
> So we got a Nissan Wingroad.. (prob not familiar in EU though!)

I so love these! Has anyone tried them for absorbancy/leaks?

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

I dont think so Laurie, ill prob be the first one from the group to get it and unfortunately bubs is still 13 weeks away for me.. but if i end up being the only one by then ill make an extensive review.. it comes with a snap-in booster and a mini-booster so i am thinking it is somewhat similar to the Itti bitti's ..

Ill make some decent pics when i receive it, maybe that will help you guys a bit more :)

Actually this makes it a bit more clear

https://www.cushietushies.com.au/index.php?main_page=page_4


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lunaty - Asda is a supermarket (don't know if you know that or not...lol) and occasionally they have a baby event where they sell loads of baby things really cheap. Stuff like high chairs travel cots, tommee tippee stuff , car seats, the odd pram, nappies (not that that applies!) baby toiletries, baby food, stuff for feeding like spoons/sippy cups/bowls and my fave....clothes!! Asda is cheap anyway, but you walk out after a baby event thinking you have robbed them!! xx

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Lunaty

oww that sounds very fab ;) unfortunately they dont have the huge supermarket things here.. not with any baby stuff anyhow.. but it does sound like the huge supermarket mall things in the USA ive been too!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yeah...they are similar to wallmarts(sp) i think.


Right, we are off to the park and mobile shopping. Don't spend too much today now will you girls! :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls well we are back from the doctors and mr h has measles he said that is probably why he was so poorly the other day:cry:
Well my post man still hasn't turned up and i am waiting on a few things so i am not a happy person:growlmad: but i have just been to b&q and got the waste pipes so dh can do it when he gets in:happydance: and my mom has just washed mr h's nappys as he has had the runs with been ill and i did not fancy doing them by hand. But it should all be up and running this evening :happydance:
Laurie i only have green nippas sorry, that star bunz is brill ha had it on from 8 until just and his bum was dry and no leaks so might have to get more:blush:
Laura i love the asda baby event when does it start?
Lunity i love that nappy hun xx


----------



## dippy dee

me thinks jacqie is in hidding as we all wanted her nappies lol
i hope leo is ok x


----------



## saraendepity

my wee notions wipes have arrived :dance: they are lush !!! a little smaller than i expected but i love em!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls well we are back from the doctors and mr h has measles he said that is probably why he was so poorly the other day:cry:

Aww poor him and you :(. Hope he feels a bit better soon. :hugs:


----------



## duffers

Hello all, Gosh I missed lots of chatter over the past few days. Think that I have caught up now. So sorry to hear that Mr H has measles - poor love.

I ordered a pop in on Saturday - very exciting!

Pippa x


----------



## lauriech

Afternoon to all girlies :D

Hope you're well today!

Donna - I'm sorry to hear Mr H has measles....poor little man....make sure you look after both of you! :hugs:

Sam - I love that nappy but if it's similar to an Itti it just won't be worth my while with Deri....I have no idea where he gets all this wee from....he doesn't even drink that much :shock:

I'm thinking my Itti's are going to have to go, they only last an hour or so or they just leak (as one did today, however, I was out at the time so probably didn't put it on very well)....I will try another couple out this afternoon just to make sure I really don't need to part with them but I do think they'll have to go unfortunately :cry: 

I've been stuffing my nappies as much as I can to avoid leaks so Deri has definately been and Deri-Lo today Sara!!!! :haha: (can't do that with Itti's though :-( )

My Everyday EcoBubs and Fuzzi Bunz turned up today so will be washing them tonight and giving them a try tomorrow....the EcoBubs looks lush and it's all white....looks SOOO white and pure and oh so soft :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Laurie, have you tried bumgenius with Deri? I was thinking of getting one to try, thought I'd ask first as Freya wees a hell of a lot too!

Although I seem to remember ages ago aomeone saying they smelt a bit funny after a while? Or is that just in my head?!

:)


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Laurie, have you tried bumgenius with Deri? I was thinking of getting one to try, thought I'd ask first as Freya wees a hell of a lot too!
> 
> Although I seem to remember ages ago aomeone saying they smelt a bit funny after a while? Or is that just in my head?!
> 
> :)

Kirsten you're right...apparently they can smell bad before being washed I think (I haven't had that problem tbh)! I have 1 and it's ok but in all honesty, the cheapies from ebay are better (for absorbancy)...granted they look cheap but you get what you pay for!!!! 

I'm about to try a FB and Ecobubs so will let you know how I get on with those for absorbancy. The Ecobubs is an everyday EB's so cheaper than the wool and apparently good for heavy wetters/night use...fingers crossed!

Have you tried a BG AIO Organic? I find them brill but take ages to dry :dohh: They're very slim fitting too :D They fit like a glove and very absorbant!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

HELPPPPP SMELLY NAPPY ALERT!!!!!

Sorry to jump in girls... But I need advice quick!!! My nappies smell of wee even after being washed. The BG in particular!! I've been using it as Laylas night nappy and last night we were co sleeping as she really wont sleep in her cot atm and I could smell her so bad next to me!! I checked for poo but nothing... Just a smelly nappy!! Now Ive washed em all and dried them and they still pong!! I wash at 40, but do you think I need to go up to 60?? Also, I only use a small amount of persil non bio as I think you shouldnt use much detergent... What am I doing wrong?? I hope my nappies aren't wrecked!!! :(

Sorry Ive not been on and caught up with everyone... Still trying to sort the house etc after my mums visit last week! Its surprising how much of a state it gets into if you slip up for a few days and dont do the housework.

Donna Im so sorry Harley has measles!!Poor baba! Hope he makes a quick recovery! 

Hello to everyone else who Ive not spoken to for a couple of days too... Hope alls good.

Laura- The nappy is all packed up ready to go back to its home.. will hopefully get to the post office tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## lauriech

D'you know what, I was thinking that after washing some of mine last night....it was the first wash since all the issues I've had so decided to use less detergent and I think my nappies smell too :-(

I think it may be lack of detergent but you're not meant to use much :shrug:

What's a mummy to do?

x


----------



## Missy85

id give them a wash at 60 and see if that works hun! you wont need to do it every time but if you give them the occasional wash at 60 it may help :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Thanks Laurie,

Sorry about the stupid questions, I have spent too much on things that don't work!

Which is more absorbant in your opinion, the Pop In or the BG AIO Organic? I am going to sell off everything I have and get a mixture of these I think, I am impressed with the Pop In, but I like the idea of having an AIO for going out, my LL are so fussy with their bits and bobs!

:)


----------



## kirsten1985

To solve the detergent issue (well for me anyway) I wash at 40 usually (or 60 if pooey!)and use half a cap of the double strength detergent, with an extra rinse in the cycle, then once a week I wash the clean nappies with no detergent at all and tumble dry them (I usually air dry).

The tumble drying seems to keep them soft and make them smell nice (don't know how as I don't use anything except non-bio, nothing in dryer) even though I know you're not supposed to!


----------



## Lottie86

Stinky nappies sounds like they need stripping

1. Wash on 60C cottons wash with FULL dose of detergent (bio is best)
2. Wash on 60C cottons wash with no detergent
3. Rinse, rinse, rinse and rinse again until there are no suds at all when it's rinsing. 

As modern machines are so water efficient I find doing a couple of 30C full wash cycles works better than just the rinse cycle for rinsing.


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Thanks Laurie,
> 
> Sorry about the stupid questions, I have spent too much on things that don't work!
> 
> Which is more absorbant in your opinion, the Pop In or the BG AIO Organic? I am going to sell off everything I have and get a mixture of these I think, I am impressed with the Pop In, but I like the idea of having an AIO for going out, my LL are so fussy with their bits and bobs!
> 
> :)

Tell me about it! I like them both tbh but haven't used either enough to say which is my favourite however I do think the BG AIO Organic is better overall, much slimmer fitting...the Pop In is bulky (especially with the night booster) but dries quicker!

Why don't you try one of each and see...maybe like you say use a mix of the two? I would say the Pop In may be better for night use but have no experience with either at night.

Neither are cheap nappies once you add the night booster for the Pop In, although you don't have the option to add boosters to the BG! 

x


----------



## Lunaty

lauriech said:


> Afternoon to all girlies :D
> 
> Sam - I love that nappy but if it's similar to an Itti it just won't be worth my while with Deri....I have no idea where he gets all this wee from....he doesn't even drink that much :shock:

Well they seem to be quite similar with the booster system i mean (as you pop them in if needed) Though i cant say for sure if they are as slim as the Itti's until i have them here and then i only have small Itti's to compare with and the CT is BTP... It's hard to tell as there arent any big pics of baby's wearing them in the pics..

I tell you what ill make a pick next to one of the BG V3's on the large setting hat will give a better view then next to a small itti haha

Boo i so want to try them out now :cry:, i may borrow Cooper (8 month old from my friend) he is teething like crazy now too though


----------



## dippy dee

wow ladies where are you all it's gone quiet on here tonight.:shrug:
Well mr h is happily but naughtily bouncing in his jumperoo and the others are in bed so i have semi peace:cloud9:, Jon my dh has done all the plumbing so my washer is on constantly :happydance:god how much washing do i accumilate in 24 hours amazes me.:blush:
well we have had a good cloth day today and i am a naughty mummy as he has only been changed 4 times today due to them not leaking and doing so well, i am thinking of selling all my kooshies as i have way to many nappies now i have made some but i love them as they work so well and been aio's they are so easy but dh has taken a likeing to the itti's and even he changed one today which is around the 5th nappy change in 7 months, WOW just realised mr h is 7 months old in the morning what a birthday pressie:cloud9:
So how are we all? :kiss:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> wow ladies where are you all it's gone quiet on here tonight.:shrug:
> Well mr h is happily but naughtily bouncing in his jumperoo and the others are in bed so i have semi peace:cloud9:, Jon my dh has done all the plumbing so my washer is on constantly :happydance:god how much washing do i accumilate in 24 hours amazes me.:blush:
> well we have had a good cloth day today and i am a naughty mummy as he has only been changed 4 times today due to them not leaking and doing so well, i am thinking of selling all my kooshies as i have way to many nappies now i have made some but i love them as they work so well and been aio's they are so easy but dh has taken a likeing to the itti's and even he changed one today which is around the 5th nappy change in 7 months, WOW just realised mr h is 7 months old in the morning what a birthday pressie:cloud9:
> So how are we all? :kiss:

Donna I have a Royal Blue, Light Blue and Yellow Itti for sale if Jon likes them :D

Hope Harley is doing well and feeling a bit better!

Is it your birthday tomorrow?

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hun i will ask him and do what a girl has to do in the bedroom to get round him lol.
It's my birthday on friday can't belive i am going to be 19 again lol

I'm going to attempt to make my own baby legs this week i have decided as they look easy to make and i am supposed to be on a money saving mission for a month so i can pay my holiday off.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Hun i will ask him and do what a girl has to do in the bedroom to get round him lol.
> It's my birthday on friday can't belive i am going to be 19 again lol
> 
> I'm going to attempt to make my own baby legs this week i have decided as they look easy to make and i am supposed to be on a money saving mission for a month so i can pay my holiday off.

:rofl: Needs must!!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyspells

Evening all!!!!!!

Glad Mr H id feeling better!!!

Laurie you still after Nappi Nippas???I have a brand new 3pk in blues if you want them £2.50 posted and there yours!!Have you tried your eco bubs yet??Let me know when you do.

No leaks today!!Yeay!!Gutted to be parceling up all my other nappies but what is the point if they leak for us!!So waved bye bye to all my BGs today.

Totally off topic but looked round the most gorg house today in the small village where Mia goes to school,only prob is its a 2 bed so its not going to work but I am in love!!!


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Evening all!!!!!!
> 
> Glad Mr H id feeling better!!!
> 
> Laurie you still after Nappi Nippas???I have a brand new 3pk in blues if you want them £2.50 posted and there yours!!Have you tried your eco bubs yet??Let me know when you do.
> 
> No leaks today!!Yeay!!Gutted to be parceling up all my other nappies but what is the point if they leak for us!!So waved bye bye to all my BGs today.
> 
> Totally off topic but looked round the most gorg house today in the small village where Mia goes to school,only prob is its a 2 bed so its not going to work but I am in love!!!

Oooo...I love house hunting! (you wouldn't believe it's my job, selling them that is :blush: no nasty comments please)

I got my EB's today and washed it tonight so will try it out tomorrow and let you know hun! It looks lovely and soft...very impressed although think I'll have to put an extra insert in.

I really just wanted 1 hun and in white but if I need them, I'll shout up! TY xx

I'm selling my Ittis and soooo don't want to but like you say, if they leak, what's the point? :-(

Off to bed now as I'm shattered...Deri hasn't been sleeping well from teething so need to catch up :D

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Evening all!!!!!!
> 
> Glad Mr H id feeling better!!!
> 
> Laurie you still after Nappi Nippas???I have a brand new 3pk in blues if you want them £2.50 posted and there yours!!Have you tried your eco bubs yet??Let me know when you do.
> 
> No leaks today!!Yeay!!Gutted to be parceling up all my other nappies but what is the point if they leak for us!!So waved bye bye to all my BGs today.
> 
> Totally off topic but looked round the most gorg house today in the small village where Mia goes to school,only prob is its a 2 bed so its not going to work but I am in love!!!
> 
> Oooo...I love house hunting! (you wouldn't believe it's my job, selling them that is :blush: no nasty comments please)
> 
> I got my EB's today and washed it tonight so will try it out tomorrow and let you know hun! It looks lovely and soft...very impressed although think I'll have to put an extra insert in.
> 
> I really just wanted 1 hun and in white but if I need them, I'll shout up! TY xx
> 
> I'm selling my Ittis and soooo don't want to but like you say, if they leak, what's the point? :-(
> 
> Off to bed now as I'm shattered...Deri hasn't been sleeping well from teething so need to catch up :D
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

LOL no nasty comments hun!!!!I love house hunting too!!Its such a small village houses hardly ever come up and this is just sooo perfect but lacking the 3rd bedroom and cant see how we could make it work.:cry:

Night hun,hope Deri lets you sleep!!x


----------



## thelilbump

Evening ladies. How are you all? I am sooo behind in this thread i'm not even going to bother try to catch up :blush:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Evening ladies. How are you all? I am sooo behind in this thread i'm not even going to bother try to catch up :blush:

Same, Im totally behind!! :dohh: Cant keep up with these lot!


----------



## saraendepity

evening girls!!! how are we all doing??? dee so pleased to hear haley seems a little happier and you've got your kitchen sorted and washer back!!! 
laurie, hope you've had no leaks and deri lets you get some sleep tonight, hope his teeth arent causing too much bother!! :hugs:
lil bump - donna?? i quite often get lost on here too!! lol its easily done!!! 
hannah house hunting is soo much fun, could you not put an extension on or convert the loft???? pm'ing you now to pay you for the itti!! 

sorry if i've missed anyone out

sara

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

No hun cant do extension as they have already done the Kitchen and 2nd bedroom as an extension and its a conservation area so they wont allow anymore.So tempted to just get a sofa bed in the lounge LOL!!!!Simon(OH)thinks Im mad but understands as he loves it to.xx


----------



## saraendepity

lol....get a shed for the kids :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

oeww i love house hunting too!!!
As soon as we get a decent income again (will most likely have to find myself a part time job after bubs!) we will have a look around for a house in NZ.. although our rental is just perfect location i wish we could buy it :cloud9: there is just a lot of stuff that needs to be done on this place as it is a 1940 house which has had extensions but no real upkeep...

So we have exactly 1 bathroom and 4 bedrooms.. a dining and kitchen and a living..
Oww and a huge garden with 12 foot fence (very convenient with our monsters!).. and a barbeque area with stone oven thing.. we just moved in about 4/5 months ago.. and i must admit i cant wait till summer starts soon.. the weather is already clearin up nicely!


----------



## saraendepity

Morning girls, anyone up yet ????? u ladies

smart nappy did it!!! no leaks !! i am well impressed ! went from 11 - 8.30 :yipee: i udes two soakers and they definately could have lasted longer!!! all you girls with heavy wetters i would definately say to have a go !!!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Missy85

im up!! :happydance::happydance: for no leaks will definatley be trying that!

think zacks reflux is coming back as gaviscon isnt working as well as it did :nope: taking him to the doc at 11:30, hate dosing him up on stuff but dont want him in pain or uncomfortable, catch 22!


----------



## saraendepity

aww poor little thing, hope the doc can do something for him :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Oee Sara i may have to take you up on that offer of getting me a pack sometime too!!!
Thats fab! Would it fit a couple of weeks after birth aswell?


----------



## saraendepity

probably - you can get the newborn size which would probs fit quite early on but he would probably out grow them quite quickly! just let me no hun n i'll grab you some n send it over :hugs:

sara

xxxx


----------



## duffers

Sara, did you use 2 smart nappy inserts?

Well done one a dry night.


----------



## lauriech

Morning to ALL girls :wave:

Don't worry about catching up....we talk far too much about everything and nothing!

I think the latest has been about the Pop In's nappy wise? Correct me if I'm wrong...AND....how great the Mothercare Smart Nappies are (think I'm going to have to try one!).



saraendepity said:


> Morning girls, anyone up yet ????? u ladies
> 
> smart nappy did it!!! no leaks !! i am well impressed ! went from 11 - 8.30 :yipee: i udes two soakers and they definately could have lasted longer!!! all you girls with heavy wetters i would definately say to have a go !!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

That's brill hun!! :happydance: Did you use two inserts?



Missy85 said:


> im up!! :happydance::happydance: for no leaks will definatley be trying that!
> 
> think zacks reflux is coming back as gaviscon isnt working as well as it did :nope: taking him to the doc at 11:30, hate dosing him up on stuff but dont want him in pain or uncomfortable, catch 22!

Oh no hun :-( please let us know how you get on with Zack...hope he's ok! :D



Lunaty said:


> Oee Sara i may have to take you up on that offer of getting me a pack sometime too!!!
> Thats fab! Would it fit a couple of weeks after birth aswell?

I can see us all sending parcels all over the world here...Sammy we'll be asking you to send stuff to us and vice versa (although I thinbk you cop the short straw as there's one of you and lots of us here!!!!)....

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> probably - you can get the newborn size which would probs fit quite early on but he would probably out grow them quite quickly! just let me no hun n i'll grab you some n send it over :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

sweet ass will probably do when t's closer to baby time :winkwink:

Just wondering girls.. how much do you estimate you have spend on cloth and how many nappies have you got to show for it?!

Im just trying to keep track of how many nappies ive got now and how much ive spend so far// new + 2nd hand and untill now i think im cheaper off then buying the bulk pack for one particular brand..

Just curious if anyone else is keeping track of costs etc.?!


----------



## Lunaty

lauriech said:


> I can see us all sending parcels all over the world here...Sammy we'll be asking you to send stuff to us and vice versa (although I thinbk you cop the short straw as there's one of you and lots of us here!!!!)....
> 
> xxx

hehe dont worry about that! Im more then willing to ship stuff out to you lot as ive already mentioned with the baby legs..

a load of stuff here is generally a lot cheaper then in the UK (pounds etc!) and ive got a post office close by too :)

yay im actually planning to visit my fanily next year end of April... it's still a long way away but i havnt been home in over 2 years!!!! I cant wait :thumbup:


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> I can see us all sending parcels all over the world here...Sammy we'll be asking you to send stuff to us and vice versa (although I thinbk you cop the short straw as there's one of you and lots of us here!!!!)....
> 
> xxx
> 
> hehe dont worry about that! Im more then willing to ship stuff out to you lot as ive already mentioned with the baby legs..
> 
> a load of stuff here is generally a lot cheaper then in the UK (pounds etc!) and ive got a post office close by too :)
> 
> yay im actually planning to visit my fanily next year end of April... it's still a long way away but i havnt been home in over 2 years!!!! I cant wait :thumbup:Click to expand...

As long as you're happy to do it, I'm sure we'll take advantage :blush:

Hmmmm...what can you get cheaper there hun? I think it's more what we can't get here that I'd want, y'know different things to try! :winkwink:

Oh yay on coming home next year - I bet you can't wait! You're from Holland aren't you? Shame it's not the UK as we could have a 'Fluffy Bum Club' meet!!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Missy85

well i just got back from doctor and i think i may be a paranoid mummy :blush:

in my defence i can see the symptoms now and again and just dont want him to get to the point where he is screaming blue murder again cause it breaks my heart :cry:

tell me im not the only mummy who worries when you dont really need to?

sorry not fluff related!


----------



## Missy85

FLUFF RELATED !!!! 
:happydance::happydance:

Laurie Thanks for the huggalugs! soooo cute!

Hannah - Nappies here but im :wacko::wacko: lol but yay

OK the BG's There is a booster liner thing with a popper on.. do they go inside the nappy?


----------



## cyclura

Missy85 said:


> well i just got back from doctor and i think i may be a paranoid mummy :blush:
> 
> in my defence i can see the symptoms now and again and just dont want him to get to the point where he is screaming blue murder again cause it breaks my heart :cry:
> 
> tell me im not the only mummy who worries when you dont really need to?
> 
> sorry not fluff related!

No hun you are not alone so don't feel :blush: , I think we all do from time to time, I look on it as we pay our NI contributions for our healthcare so if we have a worry we are entitled to go and get them checked out.


----------



## thelilbump

Aww Alice :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> well i just got back from doctor and i think i may be a paranoid mummy :blush:
> 
> in my defence i can see the symptoms now and again and just dont want him to get to the point where he is screaming blue murder again cause it breaks my heart :cry:
> 
> tell me im not the only mummy who worries when you dont really need to?
> 
> sorry not fluff related!




Missy85 said:


> FLUFF RELATED !!!!
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Laurie Thanks for the huggalugs! soooo cute!
> 
> Hannah - Nappies here but im :wacko::wacko: lol but yay
> 
> OK the BG's There is a booster liner thing with a popper on.. do they go inside the nappy?


Oh hun - don't feel bad. It shows you care about your baby. I worry SOOOO much about Deri and so does OH. At the end of the day, we're responsible for our LO's, no one else can know and the bubs certainly can't tell you :hugs:

I really hope Zack feels better soon! :kiss:

Glad you're pleased with your Huggalugs! Cute aren't they!!!!

Nappies - BG V3's.....they're a pocket (you stuff the pocket with the inserts). I have to use both and I fold the larger one over and snap the poppers together. Is Zack a heavy wetter? I'd recommend putting both inserts in together. Make sure they're not bunched up as that may cause leaking.

Good Luck hun....if that doesn't make sense...tell me!

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

Forgot to say 'NO LEAKS SO FAR TODAY!' :dance:


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: yay!


----------



## Missy85

cyclura said:


> No hun you are not alone so don't feel :blush: , I think we all do from time to time, I look on it as we pay our NI contributions for our healthcare so if we have a worry we are entitled to go and get them checked out.




thelilbump said:


> Aww Alice :hugs:




lauriech said:


> Oh hun - don't feel bad. It shows you care about your baby. I worry SOOOO much about Deri and so does OH. At the end of the day, we're responsible for our LO's, no one else can know and the bubs certainly can't tell you :hugs:
> 
> I really hope Zack feels better soon! :kiss:
> 
> Glad you're pleased with your Huggalugs! Cute aren't they!!!!
> 
> Nappies - BG V3's.....they're a pocket (you stuff the pocket with the inserts). I have to use both and I fold the larger one over and snap the poppers together. Is Zack a heavy wetter? I'd recommend putting both inserts in together. Make sure they're not bunched up as that may cause leaking.
> 
> Good Luck hun....if that doesn't make sense...tell me!
> 
> xxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks girlies! these little people are just sooo precious!

yes that does make sense laurie, so i put the folded end at the front for his bits :D


----------



## thelilbump

aww you getting a BG alice? I can bring one of mine with me tomorrow to show you if you like? Laurie explained it pretty well though.


----------



## lauriech

Exactly right! Good luck hun...let us know how you get on!

xx


----------



## Missy85

i bough two off hannah and they came today :D


----------



## thelilbump

I always find it helps to hold the nappy and insert at the back and shake it down a bit like you would with a duvet. 

I haven't had a new nappy in a fortnight, i think i need to correct that! (though i do have 1 and some wipes on order)


----------



## Missy85

hehe which one have you ordered?

ooo and ill think duvet while doing nappy :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:! I'm still waiting on my upsy daisy nappy and wee notions wipes :cry: Hope they come soon, haven't heard anything from upsy daisy peepsybods apart from confirmation.


----------



## Missy85

grrr i hate waiting hehe!!

i may have to try and make some wipes!


----------



## thelilbump

me too! At least wee notions gave me a time frame and have been in touch since. The peeps at upsy daisy's haven't.

I wish i was good at textiles and that kind of thing i would of had a go at making my own!


----------



## Missy85

well if i can do them, ill make you some :D trying to finish this new baby nest for tomorrows meet hehe only started last night :wacko: and never made one before haha


----------



## thelilbump

you're sooo brave! I shoulda pinched my mums sewing machine and had a go myself but i can just picture it'd be a saga. Somewhere underneath a mound of fabric would be a baby :laugh2:


----------



## Missy85

haha im not gonna get far if i continue like this, could work out why the machine would start.... plug it in alice DUH :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha: and i thought there was only me that did that kinda thing


----------



## dizzyspells

Alice glad you got the nappies but just realised I forgot to put in the Tots Bots and Mio that I said I would let you try!!!doh!!

Will pop them in the post for you!!

Yeay laurie for no leaks!!!

Hope you are all having a good day!!!

Been to look round that house again I cant get it out of my head!!!Think I might use Saras shed idea!!!!


----------



## Missy85

hannah are you going to the meet tomorrow?


----------



## dizzyspells

I cant get there hun,I dont drive and OH working.Got to get Mia from school by 3.15 so cant even get the train.Otherwise I would of done as its not that far really,x


----------



## Missy85

:D i just thought you were dont ask me why... ahh i know you are going to the xmas one... got confused! lol


----------



## dizzyspells

LOL!!!Dont worry I get confused easily too,hence the user ID!!


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: Hi hannah.

Has anyone heard of biobaby nappies?


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi Donna!!!

No not heard of them sorry!!


----------



## thelilbump

hmmm ebay doesn't seem to bringing up any treats for me today :cry:


----------



## Missy85

hehe you have one on the way... kinda... if they tell you when its been dispatched grrr


----------



## thelilbump

the pop in nappies you ladies are using, what version are they?

I kno Alice but i got itchy fingers and a credit card thats shaking with fear! :laugh2:


----------



## Missy85

we should all put our cards in a block of ice lol


----------



## thelilbump

lol!

Thats where paypal comes in :rofl:


----------



## Missy85

damn! didnt think of that!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Just found a site which I think has free delivery even on small orders.

www.green-me.co.uk 

You lot prob already found it but it's new to me!

:lol:


----------



## Missy85

:happydance: Zack is in a BG! couldnt resist him trying the huggalugs and OMG tooo cute! :cloud9: will put a pic on the other thread in a bit!


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Just found a site which I think has free delivery even on small orders.
> 
> www.green-me.co.uk
> 
> You lot prob already found it but it's new to me!
> 
> :lol:

I ordered my EB and FB from there! xx

The Pop In's I have are made by two different companies (Close Parent and Modern baby) but are the same. They are the bamboo ones, not dream dri. They're fab!

xxx


----------



## Missy85

where did you buy the popin from in the end?


----------



## kirsten1985

I thought those two were the same company? The Close Parent website is www.modernbaby.co.uk . My Pop In lasted 4 hours with no leaks today, and I like how soft they are on the outside and around the legs, I'm not so keen on the ones that are plasticky around the legs as they leave marks. When I've sold some more I'm getting a BG AIO to try. Yay! :)


----------



## thelilbump

is this the right one? https://www.stratfordnappies.co.uk/brands.htm#popin


----------



## dippy dee

i puyt this on the sale and swap bit but thought i would put it on here as well, there is a mei tai on ebay up in 2 hours at 9.99 which i think is a bargain x


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> is this the right one? https://www.stratfordnappies.co.uk/brands.htm#popin

That's the one! x



kirsten1985 said:


> I thought those two were the same company? The Close Parent website is www.modernbaby.co.uk . My Pop In lasted 4 hours with no leaks today, and I like how soft they are on the outside and around the legs, I'm not so keen on the ones that are plasticky around the legs as they leave marks. When I've sold some more I'm getting a BG AIO to try. Yay! :)

Mine haven't leaked either - they're fab aren't they! You'll love the BG AIO Organic too...think I'm gradually going to have a stash of just Pop In's and BG AIO's x



Missy85 said:


> where did you buy the popin from in the end?

I bought one from Waitrose and one from Fill Your Pants x


----------



## lauriech

Just a quick one...

My Ecobubs leaked really badly today :-( I think it's too big though....I wasn't impressed I have to be honest! :dohh:

My Fuzzi Bunz on the other hand didn't :happydance:

Both nappies I double stuffed just to be on the safe side....

Think I'm going to stick with my BG AIO's and Pop In's...neither leak :dance: That means I may also sell the others I have, not that's there's many left now :haha: 

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Glad everyones Pop Ins are holding up!!!!!Would of hated to have raved about them and they only worked for me!!!

Bummer about the Ecobub Laurie!!!I think Derie and Finnlay seem pretty simlair leak wise so that has put me off a bit.Was thinking about try a BG AIO but Finnlay leaks through the BG V3s so not to sure about that either.And yeay for the Fuzzi!!


----------



## duffers

I just looked at the green-me website and fell in love with the baby beehinds hemp nappy. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## Lunaty

lauriech said:


> I can see us all sending parcels all over the world here...Sammy we'll be asking you to send stuff to us and vice versa (although I thinbk you cop the short straw as there's one of you and lots of us here!!!!)....
> 
> xxx

Haha, no problems with that! Post office is around the corner, Itti's for instance are only 13.9 Pounds new.. And dont forget that Ecobubs is a NZ brand too...

Girls:
This website is having a special sale , i can get 15 % off marked prices and free shipping.. so if you do see anything that works out cheaper or just what yuo cant get in the UK give me a shout!

https://mumandbubs.co.nz/

And if you need to recalculate from NZ to UK currency use this calculator:
https://www.xe.com/ucc/


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Glad everyones Pop Ins are holding up!!!!!Would of hated to have raved about them and they only worked for me!!!
> 
> Bummer about the Ecobub Laurie!!!I think Derie and Finnlay seem pretty simlair leak wise so that has put me off a bit.Was thinking about try a BG AIO but Finnlay leaks through the BG V3s so not to sure about that either.And yeay for the Fuzzi!!

Hannah - they're nothing like the V3's (Deri's V3 leaks sometimes too), honestly I would try one and if you don't get on with it I'll buy it from you! They look so slim and you think, this'll never work but they're fab :thumbup: (like I say, if they don't work for you then I'll defo buy it off you!). 

I have two so if you want to try one you can borrow one? x



duffers said:


> I just looked at the green-me website and fell in love with the baby beehinds hemp nappy. Has anyone tried it?

I LOVE the look of these but won't brave it with such a heavy wetter...they look similar to an Itti Bitti if I remember rightly (insert wise)! So lush though! :D


----------



## Lunaty

Ieck i just realized.. with that discount i can get 6 BG Organic AIO's for 107.6 pounds!!
yay


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> Ieck i just realized.. with that discount i can get 6 BG Organic AIO's for 107.6 pounds!!
> yay

Most websites charge £17.95 here for a BG Organic AIO so not much different (I'm assuming you meant GBP?).

You can get them for £15.50 on one website.

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

lauriech said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Ieck i just realized.. with that discount i can get 6 BG Organic AIO's for 107.6 pounds!!
> yay
> 
> Most websites charge £17.95 here for a BG Organic AIO so not much different (I'm assuming you meant GBP?).
> 
> You can get them for £15.50 on one website.
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Thats a very good deal :) I got all excited ast this is the cheapest ive found them in NZ!!!
BG's seem to be very expensive here specially the organics..

they sell for around 52NZ for one and 15.5 recalculated is about 36.7NZ!!!
Hmm i guess thats just one of those things aye :dohh:


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> [
> Hannah - they're nothing like the V3's (Deri's V3 leaks sometimes too), honestly I would try one and if you don't get on with it I'll buy it from you! They look so slim and you think, this'll never work but they're fab :thumbup: (like I say, if they don't work for you then I'll defo buy it off you!).
> 
> I have two so if you want to try one you can borrow one? x


Aww thanks for the offer hun,but you neednt go to all that bother!:hugs:

I might get one and then as you say sell it on if needed.Which site were the £15.50 ones on?.


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies stop me i'm eyeing up babylegs does anyone on here have any for sale?


----------



## kirsten1985

They are £15.50 on the green me site. x


----------



## Lunaty

oww damnit the `green-me site actually ships internationally haha ;)
Dh isnt gonna like that!!! but heck it will safe money on the BG organics hehe


----------



## Missy85

i know what you mean about babylegs donna! spotted some yellow and black stripe and i have just bought some fabric like that for a bandana bib with yellow fleece hehe


----------



## dippy dee

evening ladies how are we all?
Today has been hectic but good for me apart from when jack my 3yo got his head stuck at the supermarket funny now but not when i was shouting for the fire brigade lol.
Well the kids are back to school tomorrow so my sanity will be restored and life back into a routine, it is jacks first day at school tomorrow it only seems like yesterday that he was my 26 week preemie baby so i am going to be so proud tomorrow of him.
Well nothing new on the fluff front from me other than i NEED baby legs, girls if you have a girl there is some one on there selling some really pretty ones for £2.50 but they are up soon and they are propper babylegs, i need some for mr h and quick as i am tierd of hiding his fluff.
So how are you all? x


----------



## lauriech

Hannah - Green Me offer free postage so go with them! If you buy one and don't get on with it, offer it to me first please? :blush: I bet you'll love it though!!

Sammy - Is International postage free?

Alice - are they the ones Deri has (yellow/black)...with bumble bees on?

Donna - Evening! :D Where did your 3yo get his head stuck? Wish him luck from all us girls for his first day tomorrow - you must be so proud! Have you searched ebay for the cheaper babylegs? (can't remember how much they cost mind :blush:)

xxx


----------



## Missy85

ooo no, they were just black and yellow stripe on the inspired by finn link :D i like the idea of bumble bees though..


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> Donna - Evening! :D Where did your 3yo get his head stuck? Wish him luck from all us girls for his first day tomorrow - you must be so proud! Have you searched ebay for the cheaper babylegs? (can't remember how much they cost mind :blush:)
> 
> xxx


In the bit where you put your trolley in when you go for some food, the kids were playing in an empty one whilst i payed for my shopping and well i look around and jack had decided to crwl under them all and the end one was lower so he had got his head through but not the rest of his body, i didn't realise it was stuck and pulled his legs :dohh: in the end jon pulled his legs and i forced his head through but the one side of his face is a bit of a mess now and the bloody checkout woman just sat there watching and did nothing:dohh::growlmad:

i'm searching ebay now as i don't want to spend much:blush: i is a skin flint lol


----------



## saraendepity

evening girls!!!!!! how are we all today??? got my wet bag from cyber strawberry today :yipee: its gorgeous!!! i'm off to order a bb to match it now :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies :wave:

so i'm right in thinking that site i found at £10 for a pop in is quite cheap? think they onl had white left though :dohh: Has anyone got/seen the pumpkin one? whats the colour actually like? 

Has anyone tried Lollipop nappies? Or biobaby?


----------



## dippy dee

Morning ladies how are we all? 
Donna i've never tried either sorry, them pop in sound cheap for £10 mmmmmmmm i'm tempted shame they are only in white though. 
Laurie how is deri today?
Hi to everyone else. I got mr H some babylegs last night so will see if i like them when they come.
i'm off to do the house work whilst the kids are at school and mr h is in his jumperoo.
speak to you all in a bit xx


----------



## Lunaty

Evenin ladies :D

Say what was your opinions on Happy Heiny's again?
I managed to get my hands on one for cheap .. my god im starting to build quite the collection here!!

Baby already has 12 nappies now! I just hope they will all work well for me.. then when i need the next size up i know my preference i guess.. :D

https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/50/104954550.jpg


----------



## dippy dee

aaaaaawwwwwwwwwww that is so cute, i was looking at one the same the other day but i wasn't paying the price they wanted for it.
I've never tried the hh but i'm sure plenty have on here x


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> aaaaaawwwwwwwwwww that is so cute, i was looking at one the same the other day but i wasn't paying the price they wanted for it.
> I've never tried the hh but i'm sure plenty have on here x

They are quite steep new!!! Like 35/40NZ i believe..
I managed to get that one for 10$ 2nd hand!!! yay

Any reviews would be welcome.. it's a small size so not the BTP module so to speak.

Doing some research on the night nappies but am probably gonna try those mother care ones for night..


Oww and Laurie, shipping isnt free international but they are quite reasonable i think.. :)


----------



## lauriech

Afternoon Girlies :D :wave:

Hope you're having a lovely day...the weather here is lovely (makes a change!).

Well so far today we're doing well but everytime I say that it all changes!!!! BG AIO Organic was on for 3 1/2 hours (I know naughty mummy) but I had the HV here and we were chatting for ages, even took the nappy off for Deri to be weighed and put it back on and still no leaks after!!!! :dance:

BG V3 is doing well atm too :D (fingers crossed)

Is there anyone out there willing to swap? I have 3 x Itti's Large and a Bambinex AIO in Large.....or sell me BG AIO Organics/Pop Ins?

Sorry forgot who said it but where can you buy Pop Ins for £10...that's cheap!!!

x


----------



## dippy dee

evening girls how are we? Well my little man enjoyed his first day of school bless him although there were tears when we left him there but apparently he shut up the second we left. weuld you like to see a pic of my miracle boy?
I have just made mr h a pair of baby legs so will get a picture of them so you can all see my first attempt.


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww glad the little man enjoyed school!!!Its Mias second year this year and its come round so quick!!!Hows Mr H??Would love to see pics!!

Do you still want some babylegs??Have some Black ones with skull and crossbones on them if your interested?Can post a pic if needed!xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

pm'd you hun x


----------



## Trinity42

can I join? I am TTC and I plan to use eco friendly diapers. I want to learn more about it. Seeing as I reserch everything before diving head first. Its not really popular around here to use washable nappies i believe is what most of you call them. So I dont have anyone to talk to about it....


----------



## dippy dee

Here we go girls here is my little miracle, 3 years ago he was a 26 week preemie and now he is a stunner, all marraige proposals will be considered :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







Photo0476.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5









Photo0470.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 5









Photo0469.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dippy dee

hi trinity welcome to the fluffy bums and good luck ttc x


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh thats just darling!!!!
if id have a girl id consider the arranged marriage thing.. but allas... :winkwink:

How is everyone doing ?!


----------



## Missy85

awww he is gorgeous donna!!


----------



## Trinity42

Thank you for allowing me to join. any sites you ladies like that are reserch? I am 100% for washable nappies but its gonna be a matter of convincing hubby to do it too... It seems so much cheaper and better for baby


----------



## dippy dee

i'm good thankyou, do you ever sleep? you alays seem to be awake lol
how are you feeling? Have you not had the urge to put all your lush nappys on a doll yet just to play with them? i know i would lol.


----------



## dippy dee

Trinity42 said:


> Thank you for allowing me to join. any sites you ladies like that are reserch? I am 100% for washable nappies but its gonna be a matter of convincing hubby to do it too... It seems so much cheaper and better for baby

Hun just pop him on here for an hour and we will convince him hehe, together we are a wealth of knowledge as we all use different nappies but be warned it is addictive lol x


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi Trinity:hi:Welocome to the club!! whats your human name?

Donna he is such a handsome little chap!!Can I put my Mia first in the que???She is a year older but hey ho!!!!:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: evenin ladies

Trinity - welcome :flower:
DDee - aww bless your boy starting school, you must be so proud of how far he's come. 2 days till your bday :happydance: 

Hope evryone else is okay.


----------



## dizzyspells

Just found this site and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!BUT hide the cards they sell goodmamas etc!!

www.jabulanappies.co.uk 

Apologies if its been posted before.xx


----------



## thelilbump

I love the way i just clicked that link before i even read your post so it could be loading whilst i read. I didn't even think about it :rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

:rofl::yipee:


thelilbump said:


> I love the way i just clicked that link before i even read your post so it could be loading whilst i read. I didn't even think about it :rofl:


----------



## Trinity42

LOL my human name is Sarah. i got a giggle out of that question.....


----------



## thelilbump

oooo i just got dispatch notice from weenotions :dance:


----------



## dizzyspells

Trinity42 said:


> LOL my human name is Sarah. i got a giggle out of that question.....

LOL :happydance:!!!Hi Sarah!!!!I'm Hannah!!



thelilbump said:


> oooo i just got dispatch notice from weenotions :dance:

I am soooooo jealous still waiting for mine:cry:,its been 3 weeks so hopefully soon!!!!!

Not heard about my upsy daisys yet though!!!


----------



## thelilbump

thelilbump said:


> oooo i just got dispatch notice from weenotions :dance:

I am soooooo jealous still waiting for mine:cry:,its been 3 weeks so hopefully soon!!!!!

Not heard about my upsy daisys yet though!!![/QUOTE]

I only ordered wipes from weenotions os maybe thats why?

I haven't heard a thing form upsy daisy's either, getting slightly worried tbh. I can't remember if it said a time period. Think i'll give them till next week then gte in touch.


----------



## dizzyspells

Oh im waiting for 2 nappies and wipes so thats prob why then.

I logged on to my account on Upsy daisy and said processing so looks like they are doing something??!!

Website has been trade only since the sale though so wonder if they are stuggling with orders?.x


----------



## saraendepity

evening girlies (morning samantha!!)

welcome Sarah :wave:

i got my wee notions wies the other day hun!! 2 days after the dispatch note!! i think i posted about them ?? cant remember!! they are lush!!! rea;;y soft but a bit small!! defo gonna be ordering more tho ! they r sooooo lush!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

oeww we def. need osme pics of those!!!


----------



## Missy85

heeellloooo girls!!!

welcome Sarah!!!

Yay for dispatch notice Donna!! 

grr hannah putting a link on here... it should be banned :rofl:

alice xx


----------



## Lunaty

No postman today arghh!!!!
Im expecting my 3 nappies and non of them have arrived yet.. :growlmad:

m keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow morning before the weekend kicks off!

Inlaws are moving out too then yay


----------



## Babyshambelle

WHAT LOVELY WEATHER WE HAVE!?!?!? 

Is it wrong to have woken up this morning and thought "Oooh, just the weather for getting those poo stains out of my fluff!" :rofl: Sitting outside with my nappies hanging out to dry, playing with liv gives me a warm fuzzy feeling inside :cloud9:

Sara - which wipes did you order from weenotions? Thinking of biting the bullet and just ordering them now since there is such a wait at the moment. xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i got the custom ones !! they are pink with chocolates on one side!! and a lilacy pinky colour on the other side hun! they are soooooo gorgeous!! ii'm ordering more but in a different colour! 

i got my BB today OMG i'm totally in love with it!! rob loves it too ! which i couldnt believe!!lol i'm being a good girl and not washing it seperately and waiting for the others to go in the wash tonight till i wash it ! cant wait to put it on her tho ! its soooo beautiful!!

i also got my sophie la giraffe too thru the post so i was supre excited when the postie came today!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies how are we all?
Sara i can't wait to see daisy in er new fluff it sounds lush x
Donna not long until your beautiful daughters b'day do you have anything planned? x
Sarah hi my human name is Donna x
Hannah i hope your nappies come soon hun and i've told Jack he is getting married and he said can i have sweets so i think that is a deal lol
Laurie how was your cloth day? x

Everyone else i hope you had a lovely day x


----------



## dippy dee

oooooo i can't belive i've been 19 for 13 years tomorrow hahahaha i love been 19 maybe next year i will be 21. x


----------



## Lunaty

Happy 19th b-day ;)

I should really start counting backwards now too! 

Im keeping my fngers crossed the postie is gona bring my goodies today..
Id expect at least 2 packages.. my little lime green pocket and my Cushie Tushie bumblebee :cloud9:

It's been chaos this morning.. all the stuff that still needs to be packed... our garage s stuffed to the roof and people will be coming in shifting their stuff.. joy..

I will just have to lock the dogs in my bedroom i think.. meaning ill have to change the bed tonight as it iwll reak of doggie breath :rofl: (small price to pay though!)


----------



## dippy dee

LOOK LOOK LOOK
BANDANA BIBS ONLY A £1 AND CLOTH TO DIE FOR sorry cap lock on but i feel like shouting x
ETA https://nappyelite.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=124


----------



## Lunaty

They are very cute indeed :D


----------



## lauriech

Evening Girls :wave:

Just popping in to say hello! :D Been a bit busy the last couple of days and avoiding the tempatation you girls give me to spend on nappies!!!! :blush:

Hope you're all well?

Happy 19th Birthday for tomorrow Donna :haha:

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: evenin ladies just bobbin in.

How are our fluffy bums today?

I thought Donna was only 18 tomorrow? :laugh2:


----------



## thelilbump

dizzyspells said:


> Oh im waiting for 2 nappies and wipes so thats prob why then.
> 
> I logged on to my account on Upsy daisy and said processing so looks like they are doing something??!!
> 
> Website has been trade only since the sale though so wonder if they are stuggling with orders?.x

ohh i forgot about logging in, i'll go and investigate.



saraendepity said:


> evening girlies (morning samantha!!)
> 
> welcome Sarah :wave:
> 
> i got my wee notions wies the other day hun!! 2 days after the dispatch note!! i think i posted about them ?? cant remember!! they are lush!!! rea;;y soft but a bit small!! defo gonna be ordering more tho ! they r sooooo lush!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

wooo :happydance: new wipes! what fabric are they? I think mine are the cotton ones can't quite remember now :blush: 

what kind if BB did you get?



dippy dee said:


> Hi ladies how are we all?
> Sara i can't wait to see daisy in er new fluff it sounds lush x
> Donna not long until your beautiful daughters b'day do you have anything planned? x
> Sarah hi my human name is Donna x
> Hannah i hope your nappies come soon hun and i've told Jack he is getting married and he said can i have sweets so i think that is a deal lol
> Laurie how was your cloth day? x
> 
> Everyone else i hope you had a lovely day x

Hi Donna, How are you and Mr H now? Hows your other boys head after the supermarket incident? Nope not long now :cry: Nothing major planned, a little tea party one day and a day trip out just the 3 of us another day. Have you much planned for tomorrow? :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

evening ladies!!! how are we al lthis fine evening?? hope we all had great leak free days today!!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

they are the ltd edition cotton on one side n like a brushed cottony material on the other i love em !!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Yay just got an email from Weenotions everythings on its way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hope everybody is ok!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Woo my BG AIO Organic is arriving tomorrow... I am going out so I made the postie promise to leave it in the chicken food bin! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

i'm quite tempted to try one of those bg orgaincs. I think i've asked this before but sorry if i did i can't remember :blush: how long do they take to dry being aio?


----------



## saraendepity

they take quite a while to dry hun! i usually resort to tumble drying mine tbh cos i get sick of waiting for it to dry :blush: i know its naughty !! lol i had it out in the sun today and it was dry by the end of the day tho ?? i got sooo excited it was sunny and i could get my nappies out on the line!!! how sad is that!! lol they yare VERY nice tho!! 

sara

xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

dippy dee said:


> LOOK LOOK LOOK
> BANDANA BIBS ONLY A £1 AND CLOTH TO DIE FOR sorry cap lock on but i feel like shouting x
> ETA https://nappyelite.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=124

They are VERY cute! And they post things quickly too - I ordered yesterday and got an email today to say they'd been posted. I thought postage was quite expensive but I think they go by weight and I did order quite a bit - a bandana bib, a quick flip nappy, a booster, two wraps and a matching wrap and pocket nappy set. It was £3.99 for postage so not really that bad now I think about it. Best of all it was only £27 all together! I'm hoping I'll get it tomorrow (very unlikely with the post around here but I can dream) and then I can tell you what they're like.


----------



## Trinity42

Pardon my idotness, is there like a pad type liner you put in the nappy? im kinda confused. What if you have a heavy wetting baby? Can you still use them? Our local baby store has some on clerance right now 75% off they are still a bit expencive for solid white ones. I wasnt sure if i wanted to go ahead and buy some since they are marked down.


----------



## duffers

Morning ladies. 
Happy birthday Donna!! Hope that you have a lovely day.
I'm v cross the the Nappy Lady today. Placed my order or 25th August and still no sign. No response to my e-mail either. Grrrrrr.


----------



## duffers

Rachel_C said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> LOOK LOOK LOOK
> BANDANA BIBS ONLY A £1 AND CLOTH TO DIE FOR sorry cap lock on but i feel like shouting x
> ETA https://nappyelite.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=124
> 
> They are VERY cute! And they post things quickly too - I ordered yesterday and got an email today to say they'd been posted. I thought postage was quite expensive but I think they go by weight and I did order quite a bit - a bandana bib, a quick flip nappy, a booster, two wraps and a matching wrap and pocket nappy set. It was £3.99 for postage so not really that bad now I think about it. Best of all it was only £27 all together! I'm hoping I'll get it tomorrow (very unlikely with the post around here but I can dream) and then I can tell you what they're like.Click to expand...

PS Can't wait to hear what you think of your quick flip nappy. What a bargain!


----------



## Lunaty

boo on the nappy lady...!

no mail man here either and tomorrow is weekend :(
Im still expecting my 3 naps and i think one of the auctions was won last Sunday!!!

grrr... :growlmad: i generally ship out as soon as payment is in the account!


BTW they ahve a very nice looking cloth wipe set for sale which would probably be good to begin with..
just wanted the opinion of you girls...

https://mumandbubs.co.nz/clothwipes.htm


----------



## lauriech

duffers said:


> Morning ladies.
> Happy birthday Donna!! Hope that you have a lovely day.
> I'm v cross the the Nappy Lady today. Placed my order or 25th August and still no sign. No response to my e-mail either. Grrrrrr.

I had a lot of problems with The Nappy Lady too - I hope you get your order soon! I eventually got mine after a lot of moaning....would never recommend them :growlmad:

Keep us updated!

-------

Donna - Happy Birthday Hun!

xxx


----------



## lauriech

thelilbump said:


> i'm quite tempted to try one of those bg orgaincs. I think i've asked this before but sorry if i did i can't remember :blush: how long do they take to dry being aio?

Like Sara said, the longest of all nappies I have BUT they are so worth it! I love em! The only thing I would say is that because it's an AIO I put a fleece liner in to keep moisture away from Deri's bum (having said that I'm doing it in all my nappies atm to keep moisture away from Deri's bum and to make cleaning poop up a lot easier!).

xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

morning girls!!!!

happy birthday donna!!!! hope you have a fab day :cake:

leak free night again last night in smart nappies !!!! they are amazing!!!!!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duffers

Lunaty said:


> boo on the nappy lady...!
> 
> no mail man here either and tomorrow is weekend :(
> Im still expecting my 3 naps and i think one of the auctions was won last Sunday!!!
> 
> grrr... :growlmad: i generally ship out as soon as payment is in the account!
> 
> 
> BTW they ahve a very nice looking cloth wipe set for sale which would probably be good to begin with..
> just wanted the opinion of you girls...
> 
> https://mumandbubs.co.nz/clothwipes.htm

Oooh pretty wipes. Like the blue and red. Not sure i would pay $1039 for them so good thing that they're discounted $1000!! :winkwink:


----------



## Lunaty

duffers said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> boo on the nappy lady...!
> 
> no mail man here either and tomorrow is weekend :(
> Im still expecting my 3 naps and i think one of the auctions was won last Sunday!!!
> 
> grrr... :growlmad: i generally ship out as soon as payment is in the account!
> 
> 
> BTW they ahve a very nice looking cloth wipe set for sale which would probably be good to begin with..
> just wanted the opinion of you girls...
> 
> https://mumandbubs.co.nz/clothwipes.htm
> 
> Oooh pretty wipes. Like the blue and red. Not sure i would pay $1039 for them so good thing that they're discounted $1000!! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah thats a bit of an odd thing isnt it :shrug: must be NZ humor :winkwink:


----------



## Lunaty

I also managed to discover my first stretch marks.. :growlmad:
Ive got some lovely red lines on my BUM!!!! None on the tummy (yet! im only 28 weeks)

No they decided to show up on my bum.. :dohh: sulk...


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> boo on the nappy lady...!
> 
> no mail man here either and tomorrow is weekend :(
> Im still expecting my 3 naps and i think one of the auctions was won last Sunday!!!
> 
> grrr... :growlmad: i generally ship out as soon as payment is in the account!
> 
> 
> BTW they ahve a very nice looking cloth wipe set for sale which would probably be good to begin with..
> just wanted the opinion of you girls...
> 
> https://mumandbubs.co.nz/clothwipes.htm

they are lovely hun i'd definately grab some while they areon sale!!!

sara

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: afternoon laidies! Hope evryone is okay?

Happy birthday donna :cake:

I got my wee notion wipes this morning :wohoo: they're lush can't wait to try them out!!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> :wave: afternoon laidies! Hope evryone is okay?
> 
> Happy birthday donna :cake:
> 
> I got my wee notion wipes this morning :wohoo: they're lush can't wait to try them out!!

:yipee: they're lush arent they!! i'm gonna order some more tonight !!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

They are, they're a bit nicer than i expected actually. Need to get them washed and give them a go! Have you chosen your next design or are you going to get more of the same?


----------



## saraendepity

no i think i'm gonna have something different!! maybe the smarties design?? havent had a good look yet so i'm not too sure!! the back of them is really soft and lush - gets softer after you wash em too!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> I also managed to discover my first stretch marks.. :growlmad:
> Ive got some lovely red lines on my BUM!!!! None on the tummy (yet! im only 28 weeks)
> 
> No they decided to show up on my bum.. :dohh: sulk...

Oh hun - I got to about 34 weeks and discovered stretch marks...on my tummy :-( I was gutted but so worth it for your LO when he arrives! 

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Evening ladies how are we all?
I have had a lovely day today, i've been treated to a new hair cut and eyebrows etc waxed which i needed badly and jon has just been and got a take away and is now settling the kids in bed.
Mr postman is a meanie and didn't bring my nappies off of louise today so i hope they come tomorrow and i have nearly talked dh into letting my buy some more itti's. On a good note though mr h's baby legs arrived and hopefully 2 more will arrive tomorrow. We have had a leak free day and mr h is cutting his 2nd tooth.
I am looking into changing hv because i am having big issues with her and if they continue i will be staging a sit in at a&e.


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Evening ladies how are we all?
> I have had a lovely day today, i've been treated to a new hair cut and eyebrows etc waxed which i needed badly and jon has just been and got a take away and is now settling the kids in bed.
> Mr postman is a meanie and didn't bring my nappies off of louise today so i hope they come tomorrow and i have nearly talked dh into letting my buy some more itti's. On a good note though mr h's baby legs arrived and hopefully 2 more will arrive tomorrow. We have had a leak free day and mr h is cutting his 2nd tooth.
> I am looking into changing hv because i am having big issues with her and if they continue i will be staging a sit in at a&e.

Oooo yay - you're having a good birthday! :D

Glad you've nearly talked OH into getting some more Itti's.....buy mine :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

lauriech said:


> :haha: that's what i am trying to get round him for hun them and some bg's but i don't think he likes the bg3's x


----------



## Missy85

ooo happy birthday donna!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Happy birthday Donna! :D And hello everyone else! I havent been on in aaages Im so sorry Im useless! Seem to constantly have something on the go atm. Oh well! Im still waiting for 2 upsydaisy nappies! :cry: Ordered ages ago! Im getting impatient now! Hannah, havent you got some of upsy daisys on order too? Any sign of them ? xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Evening all!!!
Little man been poorly with his teeth today so first time I have had to sit and post!!Just got him off to sleep so having a well deserved glass of wine!!:wine:

Happy 19th:haha: Birthday Donna!!!Hope you have had a good day!:cake:
Mia isnt accepting the proposal just yet as she wants to know if he is a good boy first!!!:rofl: (her exact words)

Plumfairy(sorry forgotton your name:blush:) Yes have some Upsy Daisys on order and no update yet!I have logged onto my account and it says processing:shrug:.

Lunaty.Boooo for the stretch marks!!I got loads first time round but this time got none prob because I was pre-stretched!:cry: 

Sorry if I forgot anybody!!!!!!


----------



## Missy85

awww sorry finnlay hasnt been feeling good hannah!

i havent been on much either been like a busy bee lol


----------



## dizzyspells

Yeah poor little man its his teeth!! he been chomping on his hands,his top,I have been holding a cold teether to his gums and plenty of teething gel!!!they are no where near cutting through so just hope he feels a bit better soon!!.He sound asleep now though so hopefully it will do him so good!!.


----------



## Plumfairy

Mine says processing too! Hmmmm!!!


----------



## dizzyspells

Plumfairy said:


> Mine says processing too! Hmmmm!!!

Have noticed though that the site is trade only at the moment so think they may have over loaded there selves with sale!:shrug:

Could be wrong!


----------



## dippy dee

Maya i hope you get your nappies soon.
Hannah have you tried ashton powders hun they are brilliant and you can get them at all chemists. Jack is a very good boy ( at times ) apart from in the night when he tries to sleep walk with his oxygen nasal canulars on lol he gets so far and then it is a kind of bungie idea back to the cylinder.
Missy how is lil Zack?
Laurie he is caving in so think it will be a big yes xx

Everyone else hello xx

well i'm off to eat a bit of cake and bed so night all and will be on in the morning


----------



## Missy85

Zack is doing alot better again! think i just needed to persevere! did you buy those nappies off jacqui hun?


----------



## Plumfairy

dizzyspells said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Mine says processing too! Hmmmm!!!
> 
> Have noticed though that the site is trade only at the moment so think they may have over loaded there selves with sale!:shrug:
> 
> Could be wrong!Click to expand...

Yes I noticed that too! Hmm.. Maybe I'll email them.. Do you think I should give em abit longer? Im guessing theyve gotta be made by hand so maybe thats why its taking so long.


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: evenin ladies!

donna - sounds like you've been having a lovely day
maya and hannah - maybe i'm just being a :dohh: but where does it show your order status on UD? I logged in but couldn't see it.


Guess what ladies, my baba is fast asleep in bed in a BG! Our first cloth night :smug: I've put in the large insert and 2 newborn ones so hopefully it'll cope through the night *fingers crossed*


----------



## Missy85

thelilbump said:


> Guess what ladies, my baba is fast asleep in bed in a BG! Our first cloth night :smug: I've put in the large insert and 2 newborn ones so hopefully it'll cope through the night *fingers crossed*

:wave:

:happydance: for first cloth night!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Alice!! Ohh i'm so glad you're here, i saw something earlier i think you might like! 

You go and shred your credit card and i'll find the link :rofl:


----------



## Missy85

:rofl: omg....


----------



## thelilbump

This is out of stock i'm afaraid but i didn't realise until i clicked it

https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/product/Freshwear_Cow_Bodysuit_Vest_6-12_Months_FC

and these
https://www.nappyneeds.co.uk/product/Soggs_Cow_Baby_Socks_SC

:blush:


----------



## Missy85

COOOOWWWW PRRIINNNTTTT!!! awww sooo nice! gutted out of stock grrr


----------



## Missy85

OMG trying to stay awake so i can give zack a dreamfeed but have had a small glass of smirnoff ice and i hardly ever drink so am like :shock:


----------



## thelilbump

:laugh2: mr Zack would look stunning! (even more than he does already if thats possible that is)


----------



## Missy85

awww thank you hehe, 

have you girls seen the beautiful baby competition babies r us are running! so gonna put zack foward lol think we all should with our gorgeous bubbas! 

ooo and here is the baby nest i made 

https://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp312/MrandMrsLyons/100_1615.jpg
https://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp312/MrandMrsLyons/100_1616.jpg


----------



## thelilbump

aww thats lovely alice you pleased with it?

Lol @ the smirnoff ice thing! Tho i'm sure i'd be the same i haven't drunk in agessssss


----------



## Missy85

yeah but i want to add something to zip to the top! and it was a bit rushed so not my best lol, but practice makes perfect!

just made a coffee, and i usually drink decaff so now im hyper :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

that nest is gorgeous alice!! i am well jealous!!!!

that cow print is fantastic!! i'm so gonna have to shred the cards i think i have spant about £600 the past few weeks :blush: oops!!!!! i'm gonna have to hide the bank statement from rob!! lol 

how are we all tonight???

great news for your first night in cloth Donna!!(it is donna innit??) i'm sure it will hold up!!! if not try fuzzi's! i have used them loads n never get a leak over night, tonight daisy is in a slinki minki with fuzzi insert n a naughty baby insert, last time i used them they held up amazingly!!!!! 

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

It is! She's not drunk a lot today so i'm hoping that means not much pee overnight :laugh2: She's got a bit of nappy rash tho poor girl.


----------



## saraendepity

awww poor lil girl, hope it clears up soon :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Morning Girlies :wave:

What lovely weather we have again today :D Nappies are out in the sun :thumbup: Yes I'm another one who thinks, 'Ooo fab, can get the nappies out in the sun' (none are stained I just like putting them out :blush:)!

How is everyone getting on with their cloth? We've had no leaks the last few days (and that includes BB's and the EcoBubs!!!! :thumbup:).

I have to say, I LOVE my BG Organic AIO's so am definately buying more! I do love my Pop In's but they're a little bulky for going out (under clothes)...but fab nappies allt he same!

I wish I could have all the fancy ones but it feels so much better to not keep cleaning up leaks and just getting on with other things :D

Any new nappies to try girls????? :blush: I fancy buying for some reason!!!

Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

I love my postie!!:mail:
The first of my WeeNotions nappies came this morning!!!!:yipee:

Its sooooooooo gorg going to have to get it washed!!!!!!:laundry:

Will post a picci soon!!


----------



## dizzyspells

lauriech said:


> Morning Girlies :wave:
> 
> What lovely weather we have again today :D Nappies are out in the sun :thumbup: Yes I'm another one who thinks, 'Ooo fab, can get the nappies out in the sun' (none are stained I just like putting them out :blush:)!
> 
> How is everyone getting on with their cloth? We've had no leaks the last few days (and that includes BB's and the EcoBubs!!!! :thumbup:).
> 
> I have to say, I LOVE my BG Organic AIO's so am definately buying more! I do love my Pop In's but they're a little bulky for going out (under clothes)...but fab nappies allt he same!
> 
> I wish I could have all the fancy ones but it feels so much better to not keep cleaning up leaks and just getting on with other things :D
> 
> Any new nappies to try girls????? :blush: I fancy buying for some reason!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeay for no leaks hun!!!!!!!

First if my Weenotions arrived today so really hope they dont leak on us:cry:

Going to have to get a BG AIO to try have just ordered an Organic AIO to try of Ebay,a woman in America and it was under £10 for it shipped so thought it was well worth the try for that price!!!!


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> lauriech said:
> 
> 
> Morning Girlies :wave:
> 
> What lovely weather we have again today :D Nappies are out in the sun :thumbup: Yes I'm another one who thinks, 'Ooo fab, can get the nappies out in the sun' (none are stained I just like putting them out :blush:)!
> 
> How is everyone getting on with their cloth? We've had no leaks the last few days (and that includes BB's and the EcoBubs!!!! :thumbup:).
> 
> I have to say, I LOVE my BG Organic AIO's so am definately buying more! I do love my Pop In's but they're a little bulky for going out (under clothes)...but fab nappies allt he same!
> 
> I wish I could have all the fancy ones but it feels so much better to not keep cleaning up leaks and just getting on with other things :D
> 
> Any new nappies to try girls????? :blush: I fancy buying for some reason!!!
> 
> Hope you all have a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeay for no leaks hun!!!!!!!
> 
> First if my Weenotions arrived today so really hope they dont leak on us:cry:
> 
> Going to have to get a BG AIO to try have just ordered an Organic AIO to try of Ebay,a woman in America and it was under £10 for it shipped so thought it was well worth the try for that price!!!!Click to expand...

:dance: for getting your first WN!!!!!! Can't wait for piccies and verdict.....I so hope it doesn't leak for you :hugs:

That's a bargain at under £10 posted - WOW!!!! :happydance:

How are you getting on with your other nappies?

x


----------



## Lunaty

Thats awesome.. there is a lot of 3 BG organics for sale which im eying but it's obviously not cheap enough for Dh :rofl:

I finally received my Cushie Tushie!!! 

Im well impressed!!! They are not the underpants shape like the Itti's but they are around BG pocket size , maybe slightly more trim yet def nicely shaped for a bum..

They are very well made,i it's brown and yellow striped and it is lined in peach/ orange fleece (came with snap in booster + mini booster (both hemp with the same layer of colored fleece top) as well as having sewn in absorbency (being an AIO).

I should really make a pic to show you girls.. :)


----------



## dizzyspells

Have a look at item no 350241371922 on ebay.com thats the woman who sells them.

Just been using my Pop ins and Mios and Tots Bots at the moment really as I am lacking in nappies due to selling the BGs.Ittis etc.The Mios were good yeterday when he wouldnt stop pooing!!!:blush: Only prob with the Mios and Tots bots is that he cant stay in them that long.

Pics,excuse the rubbish photos its too early on a Sat morning to faff!!!:blush:


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Have a look at item no 350241371922 on ebay.com thats the woman who sells them.
> 
> Just been using my Pop ins and Mios and Tots Bots at the moment really as I am lacking in nappies due to selling the BGs.Ittis etc.The Mios were good yeterday when he wouldnt stop pooing!!!:blush: Only prob with the Mios and Tots bots is that he cant stay in them that long.
> 
> Pics,excuse the rubbish photos its too early on a Sat morning to faff!!!:blush:
> 
> View attachment 36047
> 
> 
> View attachment 36048

OMG I gotta have one!!!! I love black nappies for boys :D I sold my black Itti to Sparks but couldn't part with my black BB :blush: Can I ask how much it cost?

I know what you mean, I've sold a few so just using my Pop Ins, BG Organics, a FB and a couple of ebay cheapies (which I'm not fond of...I'm such a snob! but they work! and can use the inserts in other nappies!).

I need some more, but haven't got round to buying anymore....will look for that item now...thanks hun :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

I love black too!!!The other I have on order is black with a Pirate skull and crossbones on the back!!lol!!.

It was just over £20 inc postage, the other I ordered was a bit cheaper beacause the emroidery was cheaper.

I even sold my ebay cheapies as they leaked too!!


----------



## Lunaty

Thats very cute!!!

I made some pics to compare to my Itti..
I should have really gotten a BG v3 out too!!! Grr
owell..

So the first pic is The CT on smallest setting (as claimed to be used on NB) compared to a small Itti SIO.

Second is the backside of both (CT still on smallest setting)

Third is comparison of CT in normal next to small Itti

Fourth is the inside of the nappies
 



Attached Files:







IMG00060.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 0









IMG00063.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 1









IMG00062.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 1









IMG00061.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Missy85

Morning Girls!!

Hannah- Love the new nappy!!!! sooo cute! i will have to get a black one for Zack!
Laurie- YAY for no leaks! 
Donna- How did the nappy hold up? any leaks?

Ok so what is the diff between the organic BG and the normal one? Ive got my nappies all stuffed and ready to use!Have to say hubby dosnt look as scared the the pockets which is good!

xx


----------



## Missy85

love those nappies lunaty!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay My Organic BG arrived this morning, I love it already, think I'm going to stick with BG AIO's during the day and Pop Ins for night time, boring but simple, and no leaks that way! Will put a pic of Freya in it in the other thread!

:)


----------



## lauriech

Missy85 said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> Hannah- Love the new nappy!!!! sooo cute! i will have to get a black one for Zack!
> Laurie- YAY for no leaks!
> Donna- How did the nappy hold up? any leaks?
> 
> Ok so what is the diff between the organic BG and the normal one? Ive got my nappies all stuffed and ready to use!Have to say hubby dosnt look as scared the the pockets which is good!
> 
> xx

The BG AIO Organic is an All In One to start with (no inserts), a lot slimmer fitting and SOOOO absorbant (they do take a while to dry but I can live with that as they're such great nappies!!!). They do up with poppers not velcro. No leaks from mine and that's saying something!!!

If you can justify buying one I'd definately try one...I love them! :thumbup:



Lunaty said:


> Thats very cute!!!
> 
> I made some pics to compare to my Itti..
> I should have really gotten a BG v3 out too!!! Grr
> owell..
> 
> So the first pic is The CT on smallest setting (as claimed to be used on NB) compared to a small Itti SIO.
> 
> Second is the backside of both (CT still on smallest setting)
> 
> Third is comparison of CT in normal next to small Itti
> 
> Fourth is the inside of the nappies

Thank you for doing that for me Sammy! Hope you're having a nice weekend? Ours is just starting here :D

OH is off for a week with me now :dance:

xx



dizzyspells said:


> I love black too!!!The other I have on order is black with a Pirate skull and crossbones on the back!!lol!!.
> 
> It was just over £20 inc postage, the other I ordered was a bit cheaper beacause the emroidery was cheaper.
> 
> I even sold my ebay cheapies as they leaked too!!

Oooo....I might be copying your designs :blush: let me know how you get on with them as I might just order a couple!!

xxxx


----------



## lauriech

kirsten1985 said:


> Yay My Organic BG arrived this morning, I love it already, think I'm going to stick with BG AIO's during the day and Pop Ins for night time, boring but simple, and no leaks that way! Will put a pic of Freya in it in the other thread!
> 
> :)

This is what I'm thinking of doing hun....I love the BG AIO Organics and the Pop Ins are so absorbant...I agree boring but they work!!!!

xx


----------



## Lunaty

No prob , thought id share it seeing they are not very out there in Europe :)
It's to bad i ant try them on a baby yet haha

Saturday night here.. watching the Rugby (well DH is :rofl:) NZ just lost horribly against South Africa!!! Grrr :growlmad:

Had a big day cleaning the house and i must admit.. it feels so good having everything to ourselves again!!! The nursery is finally done!!!!!!!! YAY all the furniture is were it belongs.. sight.. :cloud9: (okay slightly obsessive compulsive reaction, i blame the hormones!)..

Still no sign of my other 2 nappies.. im keeping my FX they will be here monday morning..


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> No prob , thought id share it seeing they are not very out there in Europe :)
> It's to bad i ant try them on a baby yet haha
> 
> Saturday night here.. watching the Rugby (well DH is :rofl:) NZ just lost horribly against South Africa!!! Grrr :growlmad:
> 
> Had a big day cleaning the house and i must admit.. it feels so good having everything to ourselves again!!! The nursery is finally done!!!!!!!! YAY all the furniture is were it belongs.. sight.. :cloud9: (okay slightly obsessive compulsive reaction, i blame the hormones!)..
> 
> Still no sign of my other 2 nappies.. im keeping my FX they will be here monday morning..

I bet you feel great now your IL's have gone! :thumbup:

I was like that for cleaning when I was pregnant (well still am when I get chance now) but dosn't it make you feel good when you're finished!

Sorry NZ didn't win the rugby hun (although I'm sure it's your DH who needs the sympathy!!!! LOL).

xx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:hi: girls!

Han, I love that nappy!!!!! I love my black nappies too!

Sorry ive not been around much ive been super busy! 

Did you all see my photobook in the photo gallery? Thats what Ive been upto :thumbup:

Im gonna make more of an effort to come in here as it was me that pushed for the section!

Leo has a bit of a nappy rash at the moment so im thinking of putting him back into sposies so i can fathom out the cause:thumbup:

Ive washed some of them in persil liquid and some with nappysan instead of the usual fairy, so could be one of those two:dohh:

any recommendations as to what to do?


----------



## lauriech

Sorry hun - no idea on the nappy rash apart from what I did....go back to 'sposies and use a load of nappy cream (Deri's was so bad I went to the doc and had two on prescription but sudocrem or others will probably work if it's not too bad!) and give Leo lots of nappy free time :thumbup:

Will have a look at your photos now :D

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

hi ladies just bobbin in to catch up!


Lovin the new nappies ladies!

Jac, sorry ot hear Leo has a bit of a rash at the min. We've also got a bit at the moment but it's due to teething. I do find 'sposies actually make it worse though. Maybe it's something in the liquid thats causing it? :shrug: All we've been doing is using cloth, sudacrem and giving some no nappy time to try and ease it. Hope Leo gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S Our first cloth at night, 12 1/2 hours in BG with 3 inserts, the verdict - :happydance: no leaks hurrah!! :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

i was just gonna ask how last night went donna !!! :wohoo: for cloth nights with no leaks!!!! i've been using fuzzi's,smart nappies and nappies by minki (just got another one this morning) and touch wood i've had NO leaks so far and i think we've been in cloth on a night for about a week n a half or so ish!!! :wohoo: sooo pleased !!!! i have 2 new nappies to post piccies of but havent got round to taking any yet!! lol hope you're all good tonight ladies! :kiss:

hope leo is ok jacq, lots of no nappy i=time and some cooled chamomile tea is what i would recommend!! dont use your good wipes with the chammomile tea tho it stains!! lol
i checked out your pix today! they r lish hun!!

laurie - hows deri's rash?? hope all cleared up now hun :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

thats awesome about the leakless nights!!!
seems to be quite the mission to find something that works for each individual baby :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay - our first night in cloth since Freya started sleeping through - 12 hours on her front in a Pop In - NO LEAKS!

One heaaaaaaaavy nappy this morning though!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blob

Oooooh congrats on the no leaks... i've been wondering when to start using them at night. :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

when your feeling brave blob :laugh2: lol!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

aww thanks girls, 2nd day of sposies today...gotta admit I'm tempted to go back to them cos they are sooooo small compared to cloth:dohh:

His rash is nearly cleared up and cloths are all in the process of re-washing...hoping to be back in them tomorrow x


----------



## lauriech

OMG - you're not gonna go back to disposables are you Jac? :shock: 

Mind you, I bet you'd sell all of yours on here so easily!!! :haha:

Just popping in girls! How are you all? Having a nice weekend?

Glad to hear we've had a few new dry bum nights...I've been using pampers at night since Deri's rash and am thinking of going for a Pop In tonight (with the night booster I haven't yet tried! They're great even without!!!).

Sara - yes Deri is much better but his bum hasn't been perfect since the rash started so hence why I've been using pampers at night so I can pop a bit of cream on to help protect!

xxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

lauriech said:


> I've been using pampers at night since Deri's rash and am thinking of going for a Pop In tonight (with the night booster I haven't yet tried! They're great even without it!)

The booster is great, it makes the nappy sooooooo thick! My DH was like 'that's never going to fit, it's massive!' I love mine. :)


----------



## lauriech

Me too :D they really are fab!

xx


----------



## dizzyspells

Jacqui-Sorry to hear that Leos bum is sore and is in sposies hope it clears up soon.

Laurie & Kirsten glad you are still loving the Pop Ins.:wohoo:

Hope everyone has had a nice sunny weekend.:coolio:

Finnlay been teething so has been under the weather :sad2: and everything is leaking including the weenotions it lasted an hour:hissy:,I am gutted!!Used with a BB insert so going to try again tommorow with a prefold in and see if it helps.I think to be honest its the leg gussett thing.I am really loosing heart with cloth at the moment,it just does not feel worth the hassle I am using the washer loads more because he is going through clothes like there is no tommorow:laundry:!!Have another weenotions on the way and 2 upsy daisy nappies and I have a feeling none of them are going to be any good so its money down the drain.:hissy: I am just so tempted at the moment to put him back in sposies and have done with cloth,but I want to stick it out but if he is always wet then whats the point!!!:hissy: It started out so well but as he gets bigger and he is wetting more it seems to be getting worse.

There mini rant over!!


----------



## lauriech

dizzyspells said:


> Jacqui-Sorry to hear that Leos bum is sore and is in sposies hope it clears up soon.
> 
> Laurie & Kirsten glad you are still loving the Pop Ins.:wohoo:
> 
> Hope everyone has had a nice sunny weekend.:coolio:
> 
> Finnlay been teething so has been under the weather :sad2: and everything is leaking including the weenotions it lasted an hour:hissy:,I am gutted!!Used with a BB insert so going to try again tommorow with a prefold in and see if it helps.I think to be honest its the leg gussett thing.I am really loosing heart with cloth at the moment,it just does not feel worth the hassle I am using the washer loads more because he is going through clothes like there is no tommorow:laundry:!!Have another weenotions on the way and 2 upsy daisy nappies and I have a feeling none of them are going to be any good so its money down the drain.:hissy: I am just so tempted at the moment to put him back in sposies and have done with cloth,but I want to stick it out but if he is always wet then whats the point!!!:hissy: It started out so well but as he gets bigger and he is wetting more it seems to be getting worse.
> 
> There mini rant over!!

Oh hun :hugs: I'm really sorry to hear you're having problems with leaks too :-(

Are the Pop In's leaking? If so, maybe pull them tighter at the point where they leak? Sorry to state the blimin obvious but it seems odd that they don't leak then they do but we have the same issues, no problems one day and loads the next (so to speak).

I wish I could help but I know how you feel with the whole leak issues :hugs:

Is he recently drinking more perhaps? Or without being crude, do you make sure his willy is facing down? :blush: Oh hun I just feel so bad for you :-(

Maybe just big :hugs: would be more appreciated?

xxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww thanks for :hugs: hun!!x

The pop ins are still fine but they are about the only thing that doesnt leak at the mo.Its just disheartning when you have spent so much bloomin money!

He has upped his bottles to 7oz so prob why its getting heavier and lol but yes always make sure its pointing down!:blush:

Hows Deri getting on and your quest for none leaking nappies!!lol!xx


----------



## lauriech

It's so disheartening isn't it :-( I've given up all my Itti's now :cry: You spend a blimin fortune for what!

Well, I don't want to jinx it BUT we've been ok last few days (always get a leak after I tell you girls that!!!). I even managed the EcoBubs without a leaks for a good two hours the other day! :D

The best are the Pop In's, BG AIO Organics and the Ebay cheapies (as much as I hate them...I mean, you get what you pay for but at the end of the day, they do what they're meant to!).

I'm also using a BG V3, FB, the EB and a couple of BB's but have to be more careful with all of those (actually, the FB hasn't leaked either! :thumbup:).

I really want all Pop In's and BG AIO Organics tbh...they're both fab!

xxx


----------



## thelilbump

aww girls :hugs: sorry to hear you've been havin a bit of a crappy time with the nappies.

Poor Finnlay and you too hannah :hugs: we've had a dreadful day that i can only put down to teething really poor girls cried more today than she normally does in a week, breaks my heart :cry:

Back to the thread - we're in a BG again tonight, not sure how it's gonna hold up as it has a junior joy insert in which i've never used before as well as the BG ones. Think i'm gonna buy some of them microfibre dusting cloths as ellie suggested and give them a go as an insert. If they don't work i'll just use them as a duster after!

Qu; has anyone tried wonderoo's? Verdict? :hugs:


----------



## lauriech

I personally wasn't keen on the Wonderoos (similar to a Fuzzi Bunz IMO) but I've now gone and bought another FB and had no probs at all...they just seem bulky, that's all!

Can't really give opinion on a Wonderoo though, sorry hun.

Am really sorry to hear your LO hasn't been well, hope she gets better soon xxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: afternnon ladies. 
Thanks Laurie, i think i'll give the pop in a go instead of the wonderoo then.

Second night in cloth last night and no leaks :happydance: However we had a very restless night, probably one of the worst nights yet since birth, poor girl was screaming for hours and hours :cry: and i ended up changing her into a sposie at about 5am just to see if it was the nappy (it wasn't :dohh:) that was causing such distress.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies how are we all? I've only been popping on here and there as i've had loads going on and loads that still needs sorting but hey ho that's a whole big story that i am very angry about.
Jacqui how is Leo now hun? Is his bottom any better? Could he be teething hun? I only ask as mr h has a sore bum again and i know he is teething.

Laurie i'm glad you are still having sucess with the pop ins and no leaks :happydance:

Donna big :hugs: to you and your lil girl i hope she is feeling herself soon hun x

Dizzy ( sorry forget your name, what a terrible woman i am) how is lo? Are you leak free now or still having problems? :hugs: i can't wait to get the baby legs you sent as i have a top and nappy all readt to match them :blush:

Louise where are you i've not seen you on here much, i'm waiting for mr postman to bring them nappies off of you so i can take loads of pics of him in them, i have babylegs to match everyone lol. How is Archie and the rest of your lads? :hugs:

Everyone else i hope you are all well and lo's are been good.

Well ladies as i said to jacqui mr h is teething and his bum is paying the price as he has a horrid angry rash :cry: but i have my trusted metanium and i swear by this stuff but i can't use my best fluff on him as it can stain so he is smoothered in metanium and having plenty of no nappy time, dh yesterday stripped his nappy off to give him fresh air ( harley not dh lol although i bet he would wear them if he could :haha: ) and left his baby legs on only to scream 5 seconds later that mr h had wee'd all over his baby legs lol dh loves the babylegs and was gutted :dohh: he didn't realise we had others.


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: Jon felt so guilty today for me not getting to have some itti's i wanted cause of him taking his time that he has just bought me a Happy Heiny's nappy :happydance: i love it and can't wait for it to come and he says i can have an itti in limited edition pattern :happydance: got to love it when he feels bad lol


----------



## Vici

Imogen is in her first cloth today, how exciting :D


----------



## lauriech

Vici said:


> Imogen is in her first cloth today, how exciting :D

Yay for first cloth day :happydance: x



dippy dee said:


> :happydance::happydance: Jon felt so guilty today for me not getting to have some itti's i wanted cause of him taking his time that he has just bought me a Happy Heiny's nappy :happydance: i love it and can't wait for it to come and he says i can have an itti in limited edition pattern :happydance: got to love it when he feels bad lol

I still feel really bad hun, I'm so sorry but yay for the Ltd Ed Itti and HH!!!! :dance: x



dippy dee said:


> Hi ladies how are we all? I've only been popping on here and there as i've had loads going on and loads that still needs sorting but hey ho that's a whole big story that i am very angry about.
> Jacqui how is Leo now hun? Is his bottom any better? Could he be teething hun? I only ask as mr h has a sore bum again and i know he is teething.
> 
> *Laurie i'm glad you are still having sucess with the pop ins and no leaks* :happydance:
> 
> Donna big :hugs: to you and your lil girl i hope she is feeling herself soon hun x
> 
> Dizzy ( sorry forget your name, what a terrible woman i am) how is lo? Are you leak free now or still having problems? :hugs: i can't wait to get the baby legs you sent as i have a top and nappy all readt to match them :blush:
> 
> Louise where are you i've not seen you on here much, i'm waiting for mr postman to bring them nappies off of you so i can take loads of pics of him in them, i have babylegs to match everyone lol. How is Archie and the rest of your lads? :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else i hope you are all well and lo's are been good.
> 
> Well ladies as i said to jacqui mr h is teething and his bum is paying the price as he has a horrid angry rash :cry: but i have my trusted metanium and i swear by this stuff but i can't use my best fluff on him as it can stain so he is smoothered in metanium and having plenty of no nappy time, dh yesterday stripped his nappy off to give him fresh air ( harley not dh lol although i bet he would wear them if he could :haha: ) and left his baby legs on only to scream 5 seconds later that mr h had wee'd all over his baby legs lol dh loves the babylegs and was gutted :dohh: he didn't realise we had others.

Pop Ins are fab!!!!

You gotta love little boys when they wee all over you or their clothes!!! :dohh: x



thelilbump said:


> :wave: afternnon ladies.
> *Thanks Laurie, i think i'll give the pop in a go instead of the wonderoo then.*
> 
> Second night in cloth last night and no leaks :happydance: However we had a very restless night, probably one of the worst nights yet since birth, poor girl was screaming for hours and hours :cry: and i ended up changing her into a sposie at about 5am just to see if it was the nappy (it wasn't :dohh:) that was causing such distress.

Defo try them hun! My favs are still those and the BG AIO Oragnics :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Awww hun don't feel bad he shouldn't of draged his back side and at the end of the day it is first come first serve.
I did warn him mr h might wee but nope he doesn't listen to anything:dohh: men hey lol.
My hh is so cute dark blue with sea life all over it and i'm thinking of the tiger one in the itti ltd ed but sayin that i like the blue spotty one, oooooo the choices are endless.

I think i might have to get a pop in, has anyone tried them at night? I have my smart nappy for bed time but want some more bed time nappies.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hey girls!

Leos bum is better today but he's either poorly or he's teething now!:dohh:
He's drooling like niagara falls and is quite snotty, sneezing etc.....been screaming at me most of the day!

arrgghhh!!!


----------



## saraendepity

aww acq so sorry to hear leo is feeling poorly bug :hugs: to both of you!

laurie sooo pleased to hear you're gettin on well with the pop ins !!!! i might have to try one!!!! :blush:

yay for the guilt treep donna! thats the way to do it to em!! lol 

great to hear more and more of us are having leak free nights (and days!) 

i think i might have converted someone at bouncing babies group to cloth :yipee: having a very good cloth time at the moment!! got a couple of new nappies and having good success at the moment!!!! we were gonna try daisy in her new standard nappy by minki but as soon as it went on daisy pooed in it so that didnt happen!!!! so we ended up doing last night in out usual minki!!! but i trusted oh to put it together with inserts etc - we usually use either a fuzzi insert n a cheapy or a bb or mothercare insert but he put 2 internet cheapies inserts in it!:doh: BUT it held fast for 11 hours with NO leaks!!! i am well impressed!!!!!

hope everyone is good

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

hello ladies!

Good to hear about the itti an HH on the way then ;)

My HH finally arrived, i must say, ive read some reviews about the print version leaking easily but the pul seems to be much thicker then a BG's for instance!

The duckies are so cute.. i think even DH is warming up to cloth now :happydance:


----------



## lauriech

dippy dee said:


> Awww hun don't feel bad he shouldn't of draged his back side and at the end of the day it is first come first serve.
> I did warn him mr h might wee but nope he doesn't listen to anything:dohh: men hey lol.
> My hh is so cute dark blue with sea life all over it and i'm thinking of the tiger one in the itti ltd ed but sayin that i like the blue spotty one, oooooo the choices are endless.
> 
> *I think i might have to get a pop in, has anyone tried them at night?* I have my smart nappy for bed time but want some more bed time nappies.

That's what I bought Pop In's for hun! I haven't yet used mine at night but as of tomorrow I'm switching back to cloth for nights!

Hannah has used hers at night!

x



xxxjacquixxx said:


> Hey girls!
> 
> Leos bum is better today but he's either poorly or he's teething now!:dohh:
> He's drooling like niagara falls and is quite snotty, sneezing etc.....been screaming at me most of the day!
> 
> arrgghhh!!!

Oh hun, I'm sorry to hear Leo isn't well still :-( hope he feels better soon! xxx :hugs:



saraendepity said:


> aww acq so sorry to hear leo is feeling poorly bug :hugs: to both of you!
> 
> *laurie sooo pleased to hear you're gettin on well with the pop ins !!!! i might have to try one!!!! *:blush:
> 
> yay for the guilt treep donna! thats the way to do it to em!! lol
> 
> great to hear more and more of us are having leak free nights (and days!)
> 
> i think i might have converted someone at bouncing babies group to cloth :yipee: having a very good cloth time at the moment!! got a couple of new nappies and having good success at the moment!!!! we were gonna try daisy in her new standard nappy by minki but as soon as it went on daisy pooed in it so that didnt happen!!!! so we ended up doing last night in out usual minki!!! but i trusted oh to put it together with inserts etc - we usually use either a fuzzi insert n a cheapy or a bb or mothercare insert but he put 2 internet cheapies inserts in it!:doh: BUT it held fast for 11 hours with NO leaks!!! i am well impressed!!!!!
> 
> hope everyone is good
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Sara - Yes Pop In's are fab but I still love my BG AIO Organics more as they're slimmer and easier for OH to put on without getting it wrong :blush: and don't take up as much room in your change bag for that matter!!!!

I defintely need more! I will buy another Pop In I think but a couple more BG's as they're my fav!

I can't believe all my Itti's are gone :cry: I loved them SOOOO much but they just didn't work for Deri...never mind!

Glad to hear you're getting on well...you know what, those ebay cheapies are great...I use the inserts in all Deri's other nappies and keep forgetting which nappies they're in :dohh: thought I'd lost the plot earlier when I couldn't find two but tehy're in my BB's!!!!! :blush:

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

lol i use them in most of my nappies too!!! i think they are much better than the BGV3's !!! th V3's just dont seem to absorb anything???? tbh i'm not all that impressed with the BGaio Organic atm! they take ages to dry ! and her butt always seems soaked ! i'm gonna try her with a couple of fleece liners with it but i do favour others over it at the moment!!! oh seems to like it tho so who am i to argue!!!!!lol 

sara

xxx


----------



## lauriech

saraendepity said:


> lol i use them in most of my nappies too!!! i think they are much better than the BGV3's !!! th V3's just dont seem to absorb anything???? tbh i'm not all that impressed with the BGaio Organic atm! they take ages to dry ! and her butt always seems soaked ! i'm gonna try her with a couple of fleece liners with it but i do favour others over it at the moment!!! oh seems to like it tho so who am i to argue!!!!!lol
> 
> sara
> 
> xxx

LOL!!! I agree with the soaking inside - I only use mine with a fleece liner now, infact I nearly always use fleece liners now in all nappies (not necessary I know). I've just bought 3 BG V3's from Jacqui as I desperately needed some more but I don't find them great...just needed some more daytime nappies!

The AIO Organics do take ages to dry yes, but so did the Itti's so it doesn't really bother me as all the others I have don't take too long so use them first!

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> Awww hun don't feel bad he shouldn't of draged his back side and at the end of the day it is first come first serve.
> I did warn him mr h might wee but nope he doesn't listen to anything:dohh: men hey lol.
> My hh is so cute dark blue with sea life all over it and i'm thinking of the tiger one in the itti ltd ed but sayin that i like the blue spotty one, oooooo the choices are endless.
> 
> *I think i might have to get a pop in, has anyone tried them at night?* I have my smart nappy for bed time but want some more bed time nappies.

I use my Pop In every night with the night booster and haven't had any leaks, Freya sleeps 12 hours+. (Did 14 hours last night). It is so thick with the booster in I would defy any wee to get through that!

I love the Pop Ins for night time and the BG AIO Organics for daytime. Sara, I put a fleece liner in as I think they feel very wet too. Also, if Freya ever pooed in one I would be mortified as they look so clean and lovely! So fleece it is. :lol:


----------



## duffers

Hello Ladies,
Following the thread with interest as always. My due date is tomorrow and i'm looking forward to having my own little fluffy bum.

Could somebody please post a link to an internet cheapy insert? I'd like to buy some as my BB inserts seem to take ages to dry so extras for backup would be great.

Finally heard from the Nappy Lady today re my order of 25th August. It was FINALLY shipped today (2 nappies, a swim nappy and a change mat short though!!). And it only took 4 e-mails and 2 telephone messages to get this confirmed. I don't think that I'll be using them again.

Hope I'm not in labour when the delivery man arrives...


----------



## lauriech

duffers said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Following the thread with interest as always. My due date is tomorrow and i'm looking forward to having my own little fluffy bum.
> 
> Could somebody please post a link to an internet cheapy insert? I'd like to buy some as my BB inserts seem to take ages to dry so extras for backup would be great.
> 
> Finally heard from the Nappy Lady today re my order of 25th August. It was FINALLY shipped today (2 nappies, a swim nappy and a change mat short though!!). And it only took 4 e-mails and 2 telephone messages to get this confirmed. I don't think that I'll be using them again.
> 
> Hope I'm not in labour when the delivery man arrives...

I wouldn't use them again either - terrible! I had the same problems as you! :growlmad:

Congrats on your due date...hope things start moving for you soon! Keep us posted (if you can!).

Ebay cheapies...there are loads....

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150365360260&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



kirsten1985 said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Awww hun don't feel bad he shouldn't of draged his back side and at the end of the day it is first come first serve.
> I did warn him mr h might wee but nope he doesn't listen to anything:dohh: men hey lol.
> My hh is so cute dark blue with sea life all over it and i'm thinking of the tiger one in the itti ltd ed but sayin that i like the blue spotty one, oooooo the choices are endless.
> 
> *I think i might have to get a pop in, has anyone tried them at night?* I have my smart nappy for bed time but want some more bed time nappies.
> 
> I use my Pop In every night with the night booster and haven't had any leaks, Freya sleeps 12 hours+. (Did 14 hours last night). It is so thick with the booster in I would defy any wee to get through that!
> 
> I love the Pop Ins for night time and the BG AIO Organics for daytime. Sara, I put a fleece liner in as I think they feel very wet too. Also, if Freya ever pooed in one I would be mortified as they look so clean and lovely! So fleece it is. :lol:Click to expand...

Agreed - fleece liners are the way forward! :thumbup: And yes, if Deri pooped in a BG AIO Organic I'd be mortified too!!! :haha:

xx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: evenin ladies, how r we?

Well, after having sod all sleep last night and a clingy baby who won't let me go the bathroom without screaming i decided to do a bit of retail therapy and i've got a new minki nappy and fleece wrap coming! I also bought some of them microfibre dusters from town today so i'll wash them and give them ago as a night time soaker. Don't know if it'll work but worth a try :shrug:

Still no word from upsy daisy nappies though.


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> :wave: evenin ladies, how r we?
> 
> Well, after having sod all sleep last night and a clingy baby who won't let me go the bathroom without screaming i decided to do a bit of retail therapy and i've got a new minki nappy and fleece wrap coming! I also bought some of them microfibre dusters from town today so i'll wash them and give them ago as a night time soaker. Don't know if it'll work but worth a try :shrug:
> 
> Still no word from upsy daisy nappies though.


Aww no! I have a clingy baby too! its awfull. Sleep is not happening atm!! Retail therapy sounds good! Although I just checkedmy bank balance and nearly cried! It would seem Ive been treating myself abit much lately :dohh: Ive still not heard off upsy daisy either!! Grrr!! When I get a chance I think I'll email. Its been a while now!! ive thought about trying microfibre cloths too. They feel quite static Ive noticed though. Let me know how you get on with them.

*Laurie and Deri* - Hope alls going ok now that you're back in cloth. Has the rash totally cleared now? Any sign on toothy peg numero 2?

*Sara and Daisy* - How are you guys doing? Hope all is good with you. Meant to ask you how you've been getting on with the feeding lately? (sorry not cloth related)

*Hannah and Finnley* - Sorry you've been having troubles with leaks etc. I really hope you find a solution. Must be so disheartening!! :hugs:

*Alice and Zack* - How are you two? I loooved you're cow print baby nest thingy (is that what its called?) Think you should sell them! Super cute and cosy! I'd love to take a nap in one!

*Duffers* (dont know your real name sorry) - Hope your LO doesnt keep you waiting too much longer. Good luck with the birth etc.:flower: The cheapie inserts dry pretty quick I found and are also pretty thick compared to the BGs for example. Defo worth having some to bulk up the stash and just top use at home etc. 

*Samantha* - It seems you're stash is coming along nicely! :) Bet you just want the bum to put in them now ey! :happydance:

*Kirsten and Freya* - Havent really spoken to you before so :wave: Hope you guys are good. Just seen Freya in the cloth bum pics :cloud9: Soooo cute! 

Anybody seen Carly about lately? Hope her and Maddy are good. I havent been on this thread much lately so am a little behind, so sorry for forgetting anybody!

Big hugs to all and have a happy tuesday! We're off swimming today if all goes to plan! Layla loooves the water! I think I need to treat myself to a swim nappy now!!!:happydance::happydance: 

xxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

swimming yay! 

I so need to go out and do some swmming, it has been ages!
And indeed i am getting to the stage of having Cole now :rofl:

till need to do my bags but anything else is pretty much prepared.. i havent even had my baby shower yet and i hope most of the girls just give me cute cloths and knock nacks i wouldnt buy myself :muaha: maybe i should just refer them to a cloth nappy site :winkwink:

Sight still 11,5 weeks to go now..


----------



## Plumfairy

Thats a fab idea.. Just put the link on the invites!! :rofl: When I say swimming, its more like bobbing up and down in a big circle lol... Not many calories burnt singing nursery rhymes unfortunately! 11 weeks will fly by Im sure! :D Have you started nesting yet?


----------



## Lunaty

heh i have been in a cleaning frenzy since the inlaws move out of our place and into their new one..

bubs room is looking sweet, all of the clothes and linen is washed, and the nappy stack is climbing steadily :cloud9:..

And nothing wrong with bobbing around.. no point in doing laps in a pool.. were is the fun in that ;) just sit and relax.. play with your gorgeous girl!

Heck id join you if i wasnt in NZ :rofl:


----------



## Plumfairy

It is lovely! You should defo take your LO swimming when he arrives. I just wish I'd started sooner. Glad everythinbg is ready for bubs :D Hope you can put ya feet up abit now. I wish I'd had more chill out times when I was pregnant, but the nesting thing just takes over and you just have to make sure that EVERYTHING is perfect!


----------



## thelilbump

Duffers - happy due date!

Maya - aww :hugs: Clingy babies are a tie aren't they? But it's the only time i get nice cuddles without her fighting me these days. Yesterday she sat watching in the night garden with her head in my lap it was just sooo cute! I emailed Upsy Daisy nappies last night after posting so i'll let you girls know what she says.

I haven't seen Carly either, i was just thinking yesterday wonder where she's hiding!

Ohh i love going swimming, we have the cutest little lilac swim nappy i haven't tried yet aswell!


----------



## thelilbump

Fao of Maya and Hannah and anyone else who bought nappies from UPsy Daisy in their sale week;

I just got this reply to my email just so you know the status;



> As you can appreciate we had an overwhelming response to our closing sale.There are only two of us working here at Upsy Daisy Nappies (and juggling 5 children between us) so as you can imagine the orders are taking a littlelonger than our usual 14-21 days. At the moment, orders placed at the beginning of the sale week are complete and it's now the middle of the week that is being made. I've checked and as your order was not placed until the last day of the sale I estimate it'll beat least another week before it is ready for dispatch. Thank you for your enquiry, Amber


----------



## duffers

Hi Ladies,
I'm flexing the plastic to take my mind of the practice surges I've been having all morning.
Do you prefer the bamboo or dri-nite pop-ins?
xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I only have the bamboo Pop In, but from what I have read, the dream-dri is slightly less absorbant, being microfibre, but drys loads faster. The bamboo does take ages to dry. I would say it depends on what you need, fast drying time or extra absorbancy. :)


----------



## duffers

kirsten1985 said:


> I only have the bamboo Pop In, but from what I have read, the dream-dri is slightly less absorbant, being microfibre, but drys loads faster. The bamboo does take ages to dry. I would say it depends on what you need, fast drying time or extra absorbancy. :)

Oooh thanks Kirsten. Think I'll go for 2 bamboo pop-ins and rotate them.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Duffers - happy due date!
> 
> Maya - aww :hugs: Clingy babies are a tie aren't they? But it's the only time i get nice cuddles without her fighting me these days. Yesterday she sat watching in the night garden with her head in my lap it was just sooo cute! I emailed Upsy Daisy nappies last night after posting so i'll let you girls know what she says.
> 
> I haven't seen Carly either, i was just thinking yesterday wonder where she's hiding!
> 
> Ohh i love going swimming, we have the cutest little lilac swim nappy i haven't tried yet aswell!


Aww atleast you get some cuddles. Layla just wont settle at the moment so I took her in with me last night and she just wriggled and kicked me in the belly for about 3 hourse before finally dropping off. She's almost crawling, so keeps turning onto her tummy and getting up on all fours in the night, its such a pain, but still makes me go Awwwwww!! :cloud9: I think Im guna have to lower the cot before she decides that its better outside of it!! :dohh:

Thanks for sharing the email off upsy daisy. :D I shant pester them as it sounds like they've got their hands pretty full!!

xxx


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi all!!!

Well I STILL have a poorly boy and had to take him to the docs this morning as could not shift his temp at all.He is pretty sure its an ear infection so no wonder he is not happy poor little thing.Have just had him in sposies while he is not well as the last thing he needs is me changing him every hour because he has leaked all over!.

Thanks for posting the email response Donna looks like they have bitten off more than they can chew with there final sale!!Hope your little lady feels better soon!!

Just a flying visit so will have a proper read through later!!

Sara and Donna(Dippydee)have sent you both PMs regarding the things you have bought off me!xx


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Aww atleast you get some cuddles. Layla just wont settle at the moment so I took her in with me last night and she just wriggled and kicked me in the belly for about 3 hourse before finally dropping off. She's almost crawling, so keeps turning onto her tummy and getting up on all fours in the night, its such a pain, but still makes me go Awwwwww!! :cloud9: I think Im guna have to lower the cot before she decides that its better outside of it!! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the email off upsy daisy. :D I shant pester them as it sounds like they've got their hands pretty full!!
> 
> xxx

we're experincing the same thing at night. Ems is really close to crawling and is always flipping herself over these days. Infact the oh found her this morning in her cot sat up and almost naked, she somehow got 3/4 out of her sleepsuit!


I've just done a really stupid thing, i didn;t really think about it at the time but i put the microfibre cloths in with my nappies and now i have bright yellow nappies including my 2 sets of my new itti bitti inserts and my white BG :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

So sorry to hear about Finnlays ears Hannah. Hopefully he'll feel better soo. Send him some :hugs: from us :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Aww atleast you get some cuddles. Layla just wont settle at the moment so I took her in with me last night and she just wriggled and kicked me in the belly for about 3 hourse before finally dropping off. She's almost crawling, so keeps turning onto her tummy and getting up on all fours in the night, its such a pain, but still makes me go Awwwwww!! :cloud9: I think Im guna have to lower the cot before she decides that its better outside of it!! :dohh:
> 
> Thanks for sharing the email off upsy daisy. :D I shant pester them as it sounds like they've got their hands pretty full!!
> 
> xxx
> 
> we're experincing the same thing at night. Ems is really close to crawling and is always flipping herself over these days. Infact the oh found her this morning in her cot sat up and almost naked, she somehow got 3/4 out of her sleepsuit!
> 
> 
> I've just done a really stupid thing, i didn;t really think about it at the time but i put the microfibre cloths in with my nappies and now i have bright yellow nappies including my 2 sets of my new itti bitti inserts and my white BG :hissy:Click to expand...

OH NO!! you dyed your nappies!! :dohh: can you get them on again with some vanish or something?? aaaarrgh! hope it comes out! 

bless her lol! she's clever if she nearly got her sleepsuit off. Bet that'll be her new trick now and you'll find she's wriggled out of it every morning haha! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

I kno i couldn't beleive it :cry: I really never thought about it and i'm normally so cautious. I tried doing a quick wash in napisan staright after but it hasn't really helped. I do have some white dylon wash but i'm not sure if it's wise to use that on the nappies because of the chemicals etc?


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls how are we all? it seems so quiet on here lately, we must all be off admiring our fluff.
Well today mr h entered the beautiful baby competition in the local paper and guess what ..... he is in his fluff in the pictures they took, so i will need you all to be voting for him soon lol we need a fluffy bum to win.
Well off to bath the brats and get them all in bed god knows i need the peace lol.
Will write to you all in a mo xx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hi donna. Aww thats so cute, hope mr h wins he deserves to!


----------



## Lunaty

morning morning.. :)

Oeww a competition :D anything to win or just have your beautiful man on the cover?!

And dying nappy's yup thats a bummer.. im bound to do that too haha, is it an ugly yellow or could you perhaps get another color and make t something else if you cant get it out? Dyes are generally more friendly then bleaches...


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls

Maya and Donna i hope you get your fluff soon it seems like you have been waiting ages for it now, i bet it looks so cute on them little bums though when it all arrives, as for clingy babies i have a 3yo one of them lol.
Donna what is this about microfibre cloths? Let me know how you get on with them as i may need some haha, as for dying your fluff naughty naughty, would putting them through with a colour restorer/catcher not bring them back to propper colour? As lunity says could you possible dye them a different colour?

Hi Helen how is Finnlay now? I hope he is starting to feel better, i p.m'd you back hun there really is no rush as long as lo is ok don't worry :hugs:

Kirsten thankyou for the info on pop ins i think i may need them lol.

Duffers happy due date hun hope lo arrives soon :hugs:

Laurie how is little man today? Has Deri's tooth popped through yet? :shrug:

Well mr h will be in along side hundreds of other babies so we need to get as many votes as poss for him, it doesn't help that he refused to smile :dohh: all he wanted to do was play with the blanket he was sitting on and when he did smile it was more like an elvis impersonation :dohh: but just to keep the paper he's in for when he is older will be good enough for me as it is something special for in his memory box for him to see when he is bigger, :cloud9: my boy is so amazing ok so he can't sit up, stand, weight bear on his legs etc but he is so beuatiful and adorable and a joy to have :cloud9:
Well i have been sorting my stash of fluff out and have decided all my kushie kooshie ultras are to go :cry: there are 30 of them and i have a few tots bots etc so think i will ask on here tomorrow and then chuck them on the used nappy site if not, has anyone sold anything before on the used nappy site before? I have over 65 nappies now and more on the way :blush: and dh says 5 draws full of fluff is to much. bbbboooooooooooo to dh :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> morning morning.. :)
> 
> Oeww a competition :D anything to win or just have your beautiful man on the cover?!
> 
> And dying nappy's yup thats a bummer.. im bound to do that too haha, is it an ugly yellow or could you perhaps get another color and make t something else if you cant get it out? Dyes are generally more friendly then bleaches...

Mornin or evening as it is here! How are you and bump?

yea it's kinda illuminous wee kinda yellow :dohh: not nice :cry: It's the velcro bits thats have got it the worst tbh!


----------



## thelilbump

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls
> 
> Maya and Donna i hope you get your fluff soon it seems like you have been waiting ages for it now, i bet it looks so cute on them little bums though when it all arrives, as for clingy babies i have a 3yo one of them lol.
> Donna what is this about microfibre cloths? Let me know how you get on with them as i may need some haha, as for dying your fluff naughty naughty, would putting them through with a colour restorer/catcher not bring them back to propper colour? As lunity says could you possible dye them a different colour?

Heya.

Basically, iafter a coversation with Ellie last week i've bought a packet of microfibre dusters, you know the 3 dusters for £1 kind of thing? Ellie seemed to think they made good soakers which makes sense they are the same kind of material as some inserts you can buy. So i decided to buy a pack and give them a whirl overnight inbetween 2 regular inserts. I'm going to use with my BG, fold the cloth over and stick it between the large and newborn inserts. Haven't tried them yet as i want to wash them a few times first and get the absorbancy up. Will let you girls know if it works though!

I've got some dylon white wash powder colour restorer do u think that would rescue my nappies without ruining them?


----------



## Lunaty

Id give it a go... the worst that can happen is that some parts still look yellow.. and in that case you might just want to get some fabric dye from a local crafts store or something ;)..

O man the times ive had to do that!!! I think they even have friendly dyes out there!

Bump is good, had a midwife appointment which got rescheduled to tomorrow. (i hate how that happens!) The second time in 4 appointments i have had that happen to me, but hey ho.. guess she is busy too..

I can feel Cole twisting around quite a bit and im wondering what he is up too as in.. is he just trying to find a more comfortable position for the rest of the ride :rofl:, i am defenitely getting a bit more uncomfortable now.. (after having such a brill pregnancy so far cant complain though).. :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> has anyone sold anything before on the used nappy site before?

I use the used nappy site, it's good, nice and easy to use. I just put loads of nappies on and forget about it then they email you when they sell!

:)


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty - sorry about your mw appointment thats a bit rubbish keep rearranging like that!
Oh you'll soon be moving Cole around becuase he's got a leg in your ribs or something! You'll put your hand there to move him and as soon as you move your hand he'll go right back...oh the joys of pregnancy!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i think im already experiencing that grrr..the little bugger comes after his dad :rofl:!!!

My Firefox bookmarks keep messing about.. it is driving me nuts!!! And im am a former IT support person who's job it was to fix this kind of stuff..

I just had to completely remove and reinstall firefox and it wont let me import my old prefs and favourites anymore.. :growlmad:


----------



## dippy dee

Evening girls, well i am ssssssssssoooooooooooooooo happy my hh arrived and it was soon on his lil but and i LOVE them, they could hold a camels piss as my mother would say he did 5 hours in it with no leaks i would of changed him earlier but we were out and about and i forgot he was that happy playing, i think i is a naughty mummy.:blush:
I NEED more hh :dohh: i love them lol i say this about all my nappies itti's as brill and i love them for style, feel and they keep him dry but these, these are amazing for wee holding. I think i need a life all i do is wash, change, look for, buy or dream of is bum fluff :dohh:

How are we all? mr h has cut his second tooth i can just see a tiny bit of it :cloud9: hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty - bad news about your pc - i'm no good with that kind of thing so can't help sorry! :hugs: 

Donna - good news about your HH! It's great when you find a nappy that works for you isn't it? Aww bless mr H and his second tooth :happydance:. We've just cut our 4th tooth, the second top one but it's safe to say it's been a bu*ger!! My babies practically crawling now aswell, well chuffed :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies how are we all?? i've not been around much recently as we've been really busy trying to sort thru the house n get back to normal !! lol its only taken 3 months!!! oops:dohh: my poor little bug is having a horrible day today! 

she's had her 12 week (13 realy) jabs today and she started getting a cold last night :cry: poor thing has a temperature from the jabs, one hell of a runny nose and a little cough (its so pitiful) from the cold and is really grizzly from both poor little thing and to top it all off for her she's really teething! so is drooling like mad! i could just :cry: 

got some preloved smart nappies (just the outers!) thru yesterday and i'm loving them! and i'm still waiting on a couple more bits of fluff to come thru!!! 

huge :hugs: to all

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh poor Daisy :(

Love the avatar pic with the horse, i used to ride a lot.. :cloud9: will have to pck it up again soon though there are no reals tables here, you kinda have to own your own ..

Mac is alright had to manually add all my bookmarks again... grrr
My neon grean NB nappy arrived too.. it's soo damn cute :D

About those HH's.. mine looks very sturdy and leak proof too though i have read different reviews and it seems like there are different makes with different fabrics... hmmm

If this one fit's ncely ill def buy me some more ;)

Just had my midwife appointment too.. bubs is measuring a weak ahead (30 weeks) and all seems fine... of to do some more bloods and glucose test next JUCK!


----------



## ShadowRat

:wave: Hi all, may I join you?? I'm "Shadow" :D
My little man, Vincent, is 7 and a half weeks old now, and has been wearing bamboo terry squares for about a week now I think, and we're loving it!!! I bought 20 bamboo terries and 5 cotton terries before he was born, and a selection of wraps (mainly Nature Babies and Motherease Rikkis) and I had a panic for the first few weeks when I thought we were gonna have to sell it all on and stick the with bio dispisable nappies as I just couldn't imagine how we'd cope with all the laundry etc. But we eased ourselves into it and he's now exclusively in cloth during the day, and even OH is enjoying it!! 

I'd love to get some tips on the best wraps to use with terry squares, and would LOVE to talk to others using terry squares, are there any of you out there?? It'd be great to swap tips on folds etc. I find it hard to find folds specifically for heavy wetting boys that don't require a degree in origami! :rofl:

Anyway, great to find you guys, hope to make some friends in here! May I use the fluffy bum club sig logo (if I can find space in my sig!) ??

All the best! :flower:

Shadow xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

:wave: Shadow!

I don't usually use terries, on the odd occasion that I run out of nappies (if I have been lazy with the washing :blush) I do, I just have cotton ones. I have never really learnt how to fold however, so just do what looks right! (It doesn't usually look very good, lol.)

I just use my little lamb wraps with them, but I find they leak pretty quick so I prefer sticking to my AIOs.

I love Vincents face in your avatar!

Kirsten. :)


----------



## ShadowRat

:D Hi Kirsten, thanks for the welcome! 

I did loads of research before Vince was born, and decided that I'd prefer to use terry squares for a few reasons really: The quick drying time, the cheapness to buy initially and the fact that you have so much control over the fit of the nappy with all the different folds :D Before I bought my "stash", I bought a hemp prefold, a cotton terry square and a bamboo terry square, and I did an "absorbency test" on them all and a drying time test... The bamboo terry was by FAR the winner on absorbency, I was AMAZED at how much liquid it could soak up!! We haven't actually used any of the "spare" cotton ones on him yet, but I'll bett hey'd leak like crazy... He's a very heavy wetter, and the bamboos tend to be totally soaked by the time we change him, but he is fine with it and not even a whisper of nappy rash or anything! But I would like to try out fleece liners :) Might make some of my own today!

Shadow xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Fleece liners are good, I've always used them whichever nappy I'm using. Yeah I guess bamboo ones would be way more absorbant than the cotton. I tend to use them for all sorts of random things, they are everywhere in my house! Do they end up bulky on Vincent? Mine always end up looking pretty huge. How do you think yours would do overnight?

Oh and go ahead with the fluffy bum logo! :)


----------



## ShadowRat

kirsten1985 said:


> I love Vincents face in your avatar!

:blush: lol thanks... he's a character! That pic was taken the day he was born, he was already scowling at the world hahaha!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## ShadowRat

Not sure how they'd do overnight tbh... Vince is sleeping 8 hours ish for the first part of the night, then a feed and nappy change and he goes another 4 hours... The main reason we have been sticking to the bio sposies for that was to keep the nighttime routine easy and quick, but I don't think it'd be too hard to do a terry instead for that nappy change... But we're also trying to find a good balance between loads of laundry and not too many sposies, so we end up using 2 or 3 sposies (including the night ones) and 4 or 5 terries during the day, which is keeping the laundry down :)

I posted a couple of pics of Vince with his terries in the pic thread, but here's one to show you that a good fold doesn't have to be too bulky, even on a relatively little one (7 weeks, but a big boy for his age I'll admit!!)

https://i645.photobucket.com/albums/uu178/ShadowRat/ClothBum.jpg

:D xx


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: Shadow!

Hey rest of the girls :)
Hope you are all doing good!

I finally finished the room yay, all i need now is a colorful shaggy rug for in the middle of the room , thought id update you all.. you can actually see my stash of cloth in the closet too :D
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098022150_569242150_2637560_5727781_n.jpghttps://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098032150_569242150_2637561_3935024_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098037150_569242150_2637562_7938427_n.jpg


----------



## kirsten1985

Aww it's a lovely room! Love the cow! It's really big - about 3 times the size of Freya's! (the room, not the cow.....)

Good stash you've got there :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks ;)
The room looks bigger nt he pics then it actually is i think.. 
It's the smallest bedroom in the house.. thats the good thing about living in NZ.. the space here is endless and the price is about the same you pay for a flat in the UK.. it's also a far cry from my apartment in NL haha


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies How r we? A leak free day all round i hope?

welcome shadow and vincent :wave:

Lunaty - lovely nursery, that little closet is soo cute, so much room!

I'm giving one of the microfibre cloths a go overnight in the BG. I haven't even tried them during the day yet so here's hoping! I've used the large insert and the newborn and doubled the microfibre up inbetween so we'll see.


----------



## saraendepity

sam that room is sooooooooo cute i love it!!!!!! especially the cow!!! 

leak free day for me !!!! hope the microfiber cloth works tonight for ya hun! let us no how it goes in the mornin!! i would think it should do the job! i'm using 2 interrnet cheapie(naughty baby) inserts tonight!! have used them before but only by mistake!!! oh put her night nappy on her n he put the wrong inserts in it n i was soo shocked they kept her dry all night !!! hows everyone doing then??? huge :hugs: all round

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## lauriech

Lunaty said:


> :hi: Shadow!
> 
> Hey rest of the girls :)
> Hope you are all doing good!
> 
> I finally finished the room yay, all i need now is a colorful shaggy rug for in the middle of the room , thought id update you all.. you can actually see my stash of cloth in the closet too :D
> https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098022150_569242150_2637560_5727781_n.jpghttps://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098032150_569242150_2637561_3935024_n.jpghttps://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_131098037150_569242150_2637562_7938427_n.jpg

Beautiful hun! :cloud9: Love the cow!!!!! And fab stash too xxxxx

It's the weekend with you isn't it Mrs.....

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh yes, weekend here :D
Hope yuo girls have a good friday!

I got myself 2 home made pocket nappies, i couldnt let them go as they were so soft and cuddly!
And now i should really stop and only buy the brand ones i still wanted to try.. ecobubs and the BG organics..

https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/99/105490299.jpg


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi everyone!!Not really had chance to get on properly for a while!!Finnlay has had an ear infection along with his teeth so been a hard few days,but he is coming round again now and can put him down to sleep in his travel cot again during the day so have free arms now!!

Welcome to the club Shadow!!Vincent looks so cute!

Sara and Donna hope your gilrs are both feeling better!

Lunity(sorry forgotton your name!!) Your nursery looks fab and loving the stash!

If I have forgotton anybody then I am sorry just had a quick scan over.

We have been in sposies the last few days,had just been easier with him being ill so then I am not waking him every hour to change him!First day back in cloth(what I have left that is!)today so will see how we get on.xx


----------



## ShadowRat

:dance: thanks for all the lovely welcomes ladies! Nice to be here :)

Lunaty, love your nursery hun, I see you're having a boy, wohoo for team :blue: :D
Vincent's room is also the smallest room in our house, but it's quite a bit smaller than your nursery I think!! Love your wall decorations too :thumbup:

I was almost tempted to put Vince in cloth last night for the first time overnight, but chickened out at the last minute!! I'm just dreading horrible leaks, think I'll need to buy some cloth nappies specially for nighttime rather than using the bamboo terries...
Oh, and yesterday I made a "tester" fleece liner out of an old fleece blanket, but it was rubbish! When I changed his nappy, it was still wet near his skin :shrug: As soon as I took the fleece liner out, it dried instantly in the air, but tucked away in the nappy it did nothing to keep his skin drier :dohh:

Shadow xx


----------



## thelilbump

Mornin ladies (just :blush:)

well, the BG and microfibre cloth held up last night, it was quite heavy (wet) aswell! Don't want to speak too soon though and we'll give it another couple of goes.

My LO is much better thanks Hannah. She's been a madam this week actually and suddenly decided she wants to do everything including feeding herself with her spoon :dohh: it's soo cute but the ohh the mess :sick: Hope Finnlay is feeling a bit brighter now? :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

:wooho: i got new fluff!!! My pocket minki and fleece wrap came today :happydance: It's massive tho, well i think it is anyway, think i shoulda gone with the slinki instead but never mind. Hope it holds up as a good night time nappy!


----------



## saraendepity

i've got both hun n theres really not too much difference tbh !! the standard is slightly fatter but not much!! you can get more soakers in the standard too!!!

need pix when you get it on :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

what inserts have you used in yours Sara? The pocket seems quite long and, whilst i admit i haven't tried, i don't know if any of our inserts r gonna fit! 

It's pretty plain tbh, i bought it off ebay new, coloured nappy and white fleece wrap.


----------



## saraendepity

i have used lots of different combo's!! i started with a bb insert with a fb insert then used 2 fb inserts or 1 fb n a internet cheapy insert or 2 internet cheapy inserts !! i just played tbh!!!! does yours need a wrap??? mines a standard pocket ????


----------



## thelilbump

I think it does tbh, the description said so aswell. When i looked at it i'm not sure i quite bought the right thing maybe it's the old version :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

This is what i bought; https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/prod...d=317&osCsid=bc327ee0939693c0951ba118876a6f7b


----------



## saraendepity

oh :shrug: mine has a pul layer so doesnt need a wrap :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

ahh right...there are the ones i have ...https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=33&osCsid=bc327ee0939693c0951ba118876a6f7b

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hello again everyone! 
Welcome Shadow!!! :hi:

I've been staying away from here until I sold my bamboozles :thumb up: so now they are gone I'm on a little spending spree with the money I got....and maybe a little bit more because Olivia had her injections and is a bit grumpy so needs cheering up with new fluff! 

What is the nappy fad of the week round here???? I really want the new BB print neopolitan...does anyone know how easy it would be for me to get hold of one? Are they coming to the UK?

My goodness, Ive just read above and I think I want one of those minki pockets in dalmation! And hot pink minkee dot. And zebra. And stripes. And hearts. Are they any good sara??

Hope everyones little fluffy bums are ok! Also, Sam - LOVE the cow in your nursery! 

Love Laura xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Hey girls! :D Hows everyone? OMG I want new BBs!! I looove the new prints!! Im so impatient Ive even emailed babykind asking if they're guna be stocking them and if I can pre- order!! Eeeeekkk!! Im in love!!


----------



## saraendepity

the new bb prints are amazing aren't they !!!! i need some!! i'm considering ordering from america if it will get here before they are released in uk!!!!

laura - they are very good!! but they are VERY bulky! i use mine on a night and so far *touch wood* have never had any leaks!! definately get a big :thhumbup: from us!!!

i e mailed fill your pants a week or so ago and they'd not heard anything about the new prints...will have to e mail nappy needs me thinks if they r letting you pre order!!!!

sara

xxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

OOohhh, Sara, you have to let me know what they say about the BBs!


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies :wave: how r we? I'm thinking about buying a BB in my nappy shoppin tonight are we still rating them? I see you girls r on about new colours i haven't seen these, are they on any sites yet? *off to read previous posts*


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> evenin ladies :wave: how r we? I'm thinking about buying a BB in my nappy shoppin tonight are we still rating them? I see you girls r on about new colours i haven't seen these, are they on any sites yet? *off to read previous posts*

The new prints are on their facebook page...

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#/photo.php?pid=2661579&id=78460476266

hope the link works... 

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

I want... raspberry truffle, neopolitan and spring daisy!!! :D


----------



## thelilbump

Thanks i'm gonna have a nosey! I've just decided what the hell and bought my first blueberry :happydance:

Maya, did u get an email from upsy daisy today about delays due to personal circumstances? If not i'll fill you in.


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Thanks i'm gonna have a nosey! I've just decided what the hell and bought my first blueberry :happydance:
> 
> Maya, did u get an email from upsy daisy today about delays due to personal circumstances? If not i'll fill you in.

No Ive not had it!! What did it say? xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i LOVE my BB's! i'm gettin a couple more tonight and probs a few more next week when i get payed!!!:wohoo:

the new colours are gorgeous but dunno when they are coming to the uk so will have to wait!!!! when they come i will somehow pursuade rob to treat daisy to some!!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

ohh my goodness they are Lush! Can i have them all? Pleaseeeeeee? :rofl:

think i'd have to go for the neopolitan and raspberry truffle also and the winter sage


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna - Just checked my email and have recieved it. Hope the little girl is ok! :cry: xxx


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks i'm gonna have a nosey! I've just decided what the hell and bought my first blueberry :happydance:
> 
> Maya, did u get an email from upsy daisy today about delays due to personal circumstances? If not i'll fill you in.
> 
> No Ive not had it!! What did it say? xxxClick to expand...

i'll pm it to you :flower:

*edit* ahh glad u got it. I know i hope she's okay her poor mother must be going out of her mind :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

i NEED all of them !!!!! they are gorgeous!!! i would love (in this order)

neopolitan, raspberry truffle, spring daisy, then the rest of em in any order !!!!lol 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> i LOVE my BB's! i'm gettin a couple more tonight and probs a few more next week when i get payed!!!:wohoo:
> 
> the new colours are gorgeous but dunno when they are coming to the uk so will have to wait!!!! when they come i will somehow pursuade rob to treat daisy to some!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Have you seen someones selling them on ebya for £15?? limited colours though and i think a lot are finishing tonight.

It says on that fbook site they'll be shipping in two weeks but i take it then thats not to uk stores, i only read it quickly tbh!


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Thanks i'm gonna have a nosey! I've just decided what the hell and bought my first blueberry :happydance:
> 
> Maya, did u get an email from upsy daisy today about delays due to personal circumstances? If not i'll fill you in.
> 
> No Ive not had it!! What did it say? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> i'll pm it to you :flower:
> 
> *edit* ahh glad u got it. I know i hope she's okay her poor mother must be going out of her mind :cry:Click to expand...


I know, it doesnt bare thinking about. Poor poor girl. Will bw thinking of her. :cry:



On a brighter note...



I just did something VERY naughty.... something along the lines of ordering two BBs!! :blush: I soo cant afford it!! But what the hell! I'll just live off baked beans next week!!! :happydance:

I love them! My fave nappy by far!! So think some of my others will be going to make room for them! :D xxx


----------



## saraendepity

maya guess what.........so have i!!! shhhhh !! what did you get ????


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> maya guess what.........so have i!!! shhhhh !! what did you get ????

Pink camo and sage spots!!! How about you? Im Soooo bad!!!! I was guna wait and get the new ones, but theyre guna be a couple of weeks yet! The facebook page says they're guna post a list of stockists on monday! I better save my pennies!!! xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Donna, which BB did you just order? xxx


----------



## thelilbump

lmao!! I just told my OH i've bought a new nappy (2nd of the week and my carrier) and he just told me we're eating beans next week :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

i got the pink camo n cow !!! i also got another wetbag!! got the cow one !!! :wohoo: i was also gonna wait till the new ones came out but thought stuff it !!!! i'll get them too !!!!lol 

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Donna, which BB did you just order? xxx

the lavender and sage one. I've been eyein it u for ages!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

are the BB's any good at night? Tbh i probably won't use it at night as it's too lush not to show off but it's always good to know these things!


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Donna, which BB did you just order? xxx
> 
> the lavender and sage one. I've been eyein it u for ages!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Good choice!! We have this one and its gorgeous!! The colours are sooo soft and delicate!



thelilbump said:


> are the BB's any good at night? Tbh i probably won't use it at night as it's too lush not to show off but it's always good to know these things!

Not tried a BB minky at night yet. Started the other night with a BB Bamboo deluxe, but she woke up at 11ish and did a poo so we didnt get to test it properly. Like you say though, theyre too cute for bed. Im sticking to the BGv3s for now! :D xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> i got the pink camo n cow !!! i also got another wetbag!! got the cow one !!! :wohoo: i was also gonna wait till the new ones came out but thought stuff it !!!! i'll get them too !!!!lol
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

Wooohhooo nice one!! Its lush having fluff in the post! Now that the upsy daisys are guna be delayed I needed something to look forward too! :happydance: I really should sell something to make some ££££££ to fund this nappy habit!!! xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lavendar and sage is that this one >>>https://www.justbabyskincare.com/jb...id=259&zenid=c34ce26333fe846b26adbbc2e6697986

i've got that one and the wet bag in that colour and they look fantastic in real life !!! i love mine!!!

sara

xxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

yeh thats the one! Ive gone for poppers girls, how about you? xx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> lavendar and sage is that this one >>>https://www.justbabyskincare.com/jb...id=259&zenid=c34ce26333fe846b26adbbc2e6697986
> 
> i've got that one and the wet bag in that colour and they look fantastic in real life !!! i love mine!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

thats the one :happydance: i'm so excited can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## saraendepity

i know what you mean!!! lol i've just sold 3 of my itti's as the colours werent girly enough for me !! lol but that went straight towards my mei tai !! oops!! i've also got 3 naughty baby nappies coming as i really love their inserts for a night lol !!! 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

i wanted it in poppers but they only had hook and loop *sigh*


----------



## saraendepity

i've got the aplix coming..i prefer it cos daisy is soooooooo small i cant really get such a good fit with poppers will probs buy a few with poppers when she gets a bit bigger tho :)


----------



## Plumfairy

saraendepity said:


> i know what you mean!!! lol i've just sold 3 of my itti's as the colours werent girly enough for me !! lol but that went straight towards my mei tai !! oops!! i've also got 3 naughty baby nappies coming as i really love their inserts for a night lol !!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

The naughty babies are such good value. And you get 2 decent inserts! Ive been thinking about getting another 3 as I like em for day use. Thinking of getting rid of my shaped nappies and wraps as pockets are just so much easier... Ohhh but Im incapable of giving things up... Maybe hold on to them for a lil while longer!! :dohh:

Right ladies... I Must go to bed and get some kip whilst Layla is.. She could be awake in a couple of hours and then I'll be kicking myself for not going earlier. 

Night all! x x xx x x x


----------



## saraendepity

night maya sweet (fluffy) dreams!!!!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Night Maya :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

I've been thinking about buying some of those naughtybabys too. I could do with soemthin quick and easy now i'm back at work in exchange for my mios.


----------



## dippy dee

Morning girls how are we all? I'm nipping on just to see how you all are as i won't be on much as dh has had some bad news regarding his health so we will be up the hospital alot now for god knows how long but girls i am terrified but staying strong.:cry:
Mr h has got a chest infection on his right lung but is a happy chappy and when we went in to see him yesterday the doc shocked me as mr h had his cool babies on and he said oooo they are nice are they the bg'g? wtf a man who can name bum fluff lol, turns out he has a 6mo fluffy bum i told him about cool babies and he was going to look for some lol i can even get my gp to spend now.:dohh:
Well i love the cool babies lol i seem to be saying it about every nappy i have atm, but these are so bright and look lovely on with his babylegs not to mention they hold plenty of wee and poo:happydance: yesterday mr h had an itti explosion all over his daddy, i had only gone to the school to drop the boys off come back and wow dh had h at arms length shouting quick he exploded dh had poo all over him as did mr h when i asked why he didn't just change him he said he couldn't get the shower on :shrug: only then did i remember what he was on about, bit of a story here ........... when i was ill a year and a half ago dh had jack and karlum who were bot in sposies and when they poo'd he would put them in the shower and hose them off :dohh: so this is what he was going to do with mr h :dohh: men lol make me laugh some of the things he does.
Well ladies i will nip on and off today but want to spend some special time with jon (dh) :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Oh Donna! I hope hubby is ok! You realy have got alot going on atm havent you! Thinking of you all! :hugs: You know where I am if you wana chat! Love to you all x x x x x x


----------



## Lunaty

Evening, hope you all are enjoying a nice weekend, Dippy thats awful about your husband! I hope the bad news isnt too bad :(

I think ive managed to contract a decent flu..! Im feeling like crap at the moment and have been taking some paracetamol during the day in hopes of avoiding any high fever...

Dh is being sweet and just made me some lemon and honey drink.. but my nose and throat are so sore and blocked.. even my ears are popping.. :growlmad: And it came up so suddenly.. literally over night i started feeling my nose block up, had a shit sleep and the next day i was this ill..

I havent been out of the house at all either.. so no idea were i caught it from!


----------



## dippy dee

Plumfairy said:


> Oh Donna! I hope hubby is ok! You realy have got alot going on atm havent you! Thinking of you all! :hugs: You know where I am if you wana chat! Love to you all x x x x x x

:hugs:Thankyou hun that means alot to hear, well jon is off for a bone marrow biobsy/sample next week as his bloods have come back irregular and they are suspecting acute myeloid leukaemia :cry: they were thinking it was sickle cell but after talking to the specialists they are sure it is the worst of the two, i will probably take you up on the offer to chat hun as i don't want to be moaning on about it here as this is for cute fluffy bums and not all the c**p i have going on, he has just nipped up to his sisters so i am sat here an emotional wreck, i can't lose him i won't lose him :cry: damn bloody leaking eyes again, off to look all pretty for when he gets in so will be back later :kiss:

Lunity hun i hope you feel better soon make sure your oh looks after you well and that you get plenty of rest xx


----------



## saraendepity

omg hunny i am so sorry :hugs: i wish there was something i could do :hugs: really really hope everything turns out ok...you really dont need this hun ...... huge :hugs: n :kiss: to you and your oh and the rest of your family 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oh n sam - really hope your are feeling better very soon........get yourself plenty of rest and fluids :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> I've been thinking about buying some of those naughtybabys too. I could do with soemthin quick and easy now i'm back at work in exchange for my mios.

i would really recommend em hun !!! they are reallly good for the price !! i use the inserts for a night (doubled) and they are great!!!!:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Morning girls! 

My OH is having a lie-in, and Olivia is asleep on my shoulder so I'm sneaking on because I've got itchy 'checkout now' fingers this morning! Doesn't help that I watched the tour of the BB offices on facebook last night befoe bed....I dreamt of raiding their shelves of all that fluff! I keep telling myself that fluff is an investment because you can get loads of your money back fir selling it on...and also if i buy now then Olivia will get tonnes of use out of it!!

Donna - I'm so so sorry to hear about your OH being unwell :hugs: You are really going through it at the mo aren't you hun?? Hope Mr H is ok too :hugs: I am also a huge fan of the naughty baby nappies, and all other ebay cheapies! The inserts are fab :thumbup: Also a big LOL at your GP knowing his bum fluff!!

Sammy - Good evening!!! Having the flu with a bump on board must be no fun! Some more bum fluff sounds like it might be the best medicine for you!!

Sara - I'm def going to order the lavender and sage BB today, and also the pink with choc spots that I chickened out of buying a few weeks ago. I will just have to wait for the new prints! I have the cow print and I adore it so much! 

Where is everyone getting their BBs from at the moment? Is £18.99 about the cheapest? 

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> :hugs:Thankyou hun that means alot to hear, well jon is off for a bone marrow biobsy/sample next week as his bloods have come back irregular and they are suspecting acute myeloid leukaemia :cry: they were thinking it was sickle cell but after talking to the specialists they are sure it is the worst of the two, i will probably take you up on the offer to chat hun as i don't want to be moaning on about it here as this is for cute fluffy bums and not all the c**p i have going on, he has just nipped up to his sisters so i am sat here an emotional wreck, i can't lose him i won't lose him :cry: damn bloody leaking eyes again, off to look all pretty for when he gets in so will be back later :kiss:

Sh*t Donna thats a horrid thing to deal with! :nope:
We actually moved to NZ as my FIL was diagnosed with Prostate cancer exactly 2,5 years ago now..

If you feel you need to talk in the middle of the night and no one is awake.. you know were to find me :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> oh n sam - really hope your are feeling better very soon........get yourself plenty of rest and fluids :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Thanks Sara, trying to rest but i just cant get comfortable.. i felt kinda sorry for myself until i read Donna's post :( that kinda puts things in perspective...

Am getting myself a glass of water as we speak (or post rather) !


----------



## Lunaty

Babyshambelle said:


> Sammy - Good evening!!! Having the flu with a bump on board must be no fun! Some more bum fluff sounds like it might be the best medicine for you!!

Hiya Laura, nope no fun at all, not able to take anything helpfull and being uncomfertable as it is with a bump that gets shook up everytime i sneeze (poor Cole!!!) ..

I had a cold about 5 weeks ago because of our house guests and it lasted about 1,5 weeks!!!! I am just hoping this will pass within a couple of days... 

Seeing i got those 2 nappy's yesterday i think bumfluff might be out of the question , on th egood side i was checking out the fluff gallery and hubby saw the babylegs (specially the black crossbone ones!) and admitted they were cute and not gay and i could get some too :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Donna - sorry to hear about Jon. If you want anythin, even just a whinge, you know where i am :hugs:

Sam - :hugs: sorry you are poorly, get your feet up and rest, drink plenty :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Laura - £18.99 is the cheapest i've seen BB's but there was a guy on ebay selling them brand new for £15 auction/ £20 buy it now. I just checked he has any listed at min but i'll keep a eye on it.


----------



## Babyshambelle

thelilbump said:


> Laura - £18.99 is the cheapest i've seen BB's but there was a guy on ebay selling them brand new for £15 auction/ £20 buy it now. I just checked he has any listed at min but i'll keep a eye on it.

Thanks hun...I'll keep an eye out for him on Ebay! I feel like I could justify more BBs if they were more like £15....but £40 for two nappies just seems so expensive for saying I can get an ebay cheapy for £3.99 which does just as good a job! I just love the fabric of the BBs so so so much :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

they are irresistable arent they!!!!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

Cloth bum newbie here :) What do you girls use for wipes out and about?


----------



## Plumfairy

dippy dee said:


> Plumfairy said:
> 
> 
> Oh Donna! I hope hubby is ok! You realy have got alot going on atm havent you! Thinking of you all! :hugs: You know where I am if you wana chat! Love to you all x x x x x x
> 
> :hugs:Thankyou hun that means alot to hear, well jon is off for a bone marrow biobsy/sample next week as his bloods have come back irregular and they are suspecting acute myeloid leukaemia :cry: they were thinking it was sickle cell but after talking to the specialists they are sure it is the worst of the two, i will probably take you up on the offer to chat hun as i don't want to be moaning on about it here as this is for cute fluffy bums and not all the c**p i have going on, he has just nipped up to his sisters so i am sat here an emotional wreck, i can't lose him i won't lose him :cry: damn bloody leaking eyes again, off to look all pretty for when he gets in so will be back later :kiss:Click to expand...

Contact me anytime hun, you have my number. I really hope they've got it wrong and it comes back ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Stay strong x x x x x x


----------



## dizzyspells

Aww Donna I am so sorry to hear your news about Jon.Will be thinking about you all.xx

The new BB prints are lush but he leaks in BBs so they are a no no for us sooo jealous!!

Sammy good news about the OH liking the babylegs!!!

Faerie.I use Fleece and also Bamboo re-usable wipes made up with a homemade solution!.

Finnlay is loads better today and have been back in cloth all gone fine,but have been staying with the pop ins.Think I might have a go with a Minki as you have said how much they hold so worth a try,Sara where did you get yours from??Minki direct?.Going to try my weenotions again tommorow they will work!!!!!


----------



## Plumfairy

Faerie said:


> Cloth bum newbie here :) What do you girls use for wipes out and about?

Hi Faerie! :D Nice to see you in here! Hope you're well? We dont use washable wipes full stop. Now that Laylas on solids its just too messy.. I fugured Im doing my bit by using washable nappies, but wipes is a bit much effort for me lol! I hope someone else has some better answers!! How are you and Sofia getting on with the nappies? Which ones do you use?

xxx


----------



## saraendepity

Hi girlie!!!! 

OMG THIS IS WEIRD!! my little girl is in bed and i am not!!! this is the first time we have put her to bed before us and its the weirdest thing EVER!! :shock:

:wave:welcome faerie!!! how are you doing hun? welcome to the section ! 

i personally use re usable wipes cotton on one side and (i think) a brushed cotton on the other side, i got mine from weenotions they are gorgeous and will definately be ordering some more!!! i've also got some Bum Genius wipes i bought from mothercare which i use for in the house as they are not as pretty :blush: i make my own wipe solution for them - 

Rough measurements - 
1 cup of water (of cooled chamomile tea which is great for bum rash!)
around a table spoon of oil (i use olive oil)
a squirt of baby wash/bath
couple of drops of tea tree oil / lavendar oil or both if you fancy!!!

hope this helps hunni!! :kiss:

hannah - i got both of my minki's from a rather well known 'tree' pre loved (one had never been used!) and i just use whatever inserts i hapen to fancy - usually a combination of fuzzi inserts/mothercare smart nappy/BB/e bay cheapy
soooooooo pleased to hear finnlay is feeling better today!! :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies thankyou for your kind words you really are bloody amazing each and every one of you xx

Well onto the cloth front i am now even more super impressed with my cool babies as Jack is still in cloth at night and tonight i wnt to put him in one i made big enough for him as he is a big boy around the waist but no he wanted harleys green one on and refused to have any other on and i was shocked it fitted him, on the last popper but it still fitted him, so jon says that in 2 1/2 weeks i can order some more of the ebay cheepies, if anyone is getting rid of any then give me a shout as i prefer pre loved.

Faerie hi hun i just use a huggies reusable box it's little and red i forget where i got it from but i soak my wipes and then pop them in there if going out.

Hannah i'm glad lo is better hun i got the baby legs thankyou i will post pics of him in them when i get time xx

Sara how is lil lady? I thought of you earlier as there are some girls bg's but the v2 or what ever they are called and they are at 99p up in around 22 hours, god i am naughty everytime i see cloth i think of one of you depending on the type of nappy lol. xx


----------



## saraendepity

she's ok thanks donna! sleeping but still really snotty poor little thing!!!

i've never seen the V2's .....might have a nosey .... hmm oh is sitting here tho n i might get myself into bother :rofl:

hope you and oh are having a niice cuddle on the sofa hun :hugs: thinking of you all 

sara

xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

ps...gotta say i too love the e bay cheapies!!!! they are amazing for the price !!!!! 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Faerie said:


> Cloth bum newbie here :) What do you girls use for wipes out and about?

:wave: Hi Faerie welcome to the cloth bum club :laugh2:

I use the same weenotions wipes as Sara below and the same solution (because she nicked my recipe :muaha: :rofl: )



saraendepity said:


> Hi girlie!!!!
> 
> OMG THIS IS WEIRD!! my little girl is in bed and i am not!!! this is the first time we have put her to bed before us and its the weirdest thing EVER!! :shock:
> 
> :wave:welcome faerie!!! how are you doing hun? welcome to the section !
> 
> i* personally use re usable wipes cotton on one side and (i think) a brushed cotton on the other side, i got mine from weenotions they are gorgeous and will definately be ordering some more!!! i've also got some Bum Genius wipes i bought from mothercare which i use for in the house as they are not as pretty  i make my own wipe solution for them - *Rough measurements -
> 1 cup of water (of cooled chamomile tea which is great for bum rash!)
> around a table spoon of oil (i use olive oil)
> a squirt of baby wash/bath
> couple of drops of tea tree oil / lavendar oil or both if you fancy!!!
> 
> hope this helps hunni!! :kiss:
> 
> hannah - i got both of my minki's from a rather well known 'tree' pre loved (one had never been used!) and i just use whatever inserts i hapen to fancy - usually a combination of fuzzi inserts/mothercare smart nappy/BB/e bay cheapy
> soooooooo pleased to hear finnlay is feeling better today!! :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

Oh i totally remember the first time Emilia went to bed before us it was soooo odd we didn't know what to do with ourselves! You'll soon get used to it again though and be grateful for the 'you' time :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> she's ok thanks donna! sleeping but still really snotty poor little thing!!!
> 
> i've never seen the V2's .....might have a nosey .... hmm oh is sitting here tho n i might get myself into bother :rofl:
> 
> hope you and oh are having a niice cuddle on the sofa hun :hugs: thinking of you all
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

SSSSSSSHHHHHHHHHHH don't tell your oh lol https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bumgenius-V2...s_LE?hash=item1c0ca8f44a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

also i like this one that i could imagine on Daisy or Layla https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160363272580&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT 

:blush: i'm not lookin for new cloth honest


----------



## dippy dee

Was some one after bb's earlier???????? 
Bargain look https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150372285677&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## thelilbump

lmao...i love your i'm not shopping for cloth honest but here's a link Donna :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: donna you are such a bad influence!!! i might have accidentally put in a bid on that V2 oops!!!!!! 

morning ladies!!!!!!!

well daisy was a good girlie last night - we woke her at about 10 pm for a feed before we went to bed and she slept through till 7 am ish had a bit feed and then we got up around 9 ish!! bless her !! she's such a good girl i am sooooo spoilt!! 

but oh no ............... we had a leak last night !!!!! OMG!!!!!!!!! it was teeeny tiny tho and oh put it on so i'm not entirely blaming the nappy (smart nappy) and it has not put me off the smart nappies ona night at all! hows everyones cloth bums doing today ???? 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: morning ladies how are we today? Sammy hope you're feeling a touch better today :hugs:

Ok girls i know some of you were asking me to report back on this so here goes; I've been using BG V3's at night for the past week :smug:. I have used the regular large insert and the newborn insert with a regualar microfibre cloth (as in the kind you buy in a pack of 3 from pound shop etc) in between and it's safe to say so far so good, not one leak and we've had a few quite wet nappies too. I washed them at 60 twice to get absorbancy up, they have the added bonus of drying extremely quickly aswell. I definatly think they'd be worth a try as a sandwich booster, on the bright side if it doesn't work for you they only cost £1 and you'll have gained some new dusters :laugh2:

P.S Rather than cutting the cloths down to size i folded them into thirds to fit the nappy and give extra layers.


----------



## thelilbump

morning sara, glad daisy slept okay for you last night, nightmare about the leak tho :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

> Thanks for shopping with us today!
> The following are the details of your order.
> 
> Date Ordered: Sunday 20 September, 2009
> Click here for a Detailed Invoice
> Products
> 1 x Blueberry Minky One Size Snaps - Spotted Pink Lavender and Sage
> 1 x Blueberry Minky One Size - Pink Spots on Chocolate
> ---------

:comp:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Vici

Would you believe it (i'm sure you will) - i'm using my cloth at home with Imi until I get the hang of it all and I just got in so when I changed her, put her on a LL :) All well until i picked her up and heard the biggest fart! Checked and my god, i think she did the biggest poo since she was born, and carried on doing it for 5 mins!! Typical :rofl:


----------



## Faerie

Thanks for the solution recipe! At the mo I just have a tupperware box filled with water and a little bit of her bath wash. I am going to have to order everything from ebay, and I mean every thing, can't even find a bloody water sprayer! Though guess I could check a garden shop... Going to go on a mission to find something to use as a nappy bucket too. This place is useless.

So far I've got Little Lambs and they seem to be doing the job. She normally does a huge poo first thing in the morning, so I put a disposable on for that... as I said I have no nappy bucket!


----------



## saraendepity

faerie - i just use an old water bottle with a sports top the push me pull me kind ?? works well for me !! 

and dont bother looking for a proper nappy bucket - any kind of bucket with a lid will do the job just fine!!!! a large tupperware box or the like will be great!!!

vici - its typical isnt it !!lol i think they must prefer pooing in cloth as its soo much softer !!! lol enjoy !!! :haha:

sara

xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Thanks for shopping with us today!
> The following are the details of your order.
> 
> Date Ordered: Sunday 20 September, 2009
> Click here for a Detailed Invoice
> Products
> 1 x Blueberry Minky One Size Snaps - Spotted Pink Lavender and Sage
> 1 x Blueberry Minky One Size - Pink Spots on Chocolate
> ---------
> 
> :comp:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...


:wohoo::yipee::happydance::dance:


----------



## Faerie

Ta Sara, sounds good! I am a bit naughty for thinking I need to buy all the latest gadgets when other things will do :blush:

Has anyone heard of p'tit dessous nappies?


----------



## thelilbump

Faerie said:


> Thanks for the solution recipe! At the mo I just have a tupperware box filled with water and a little bit of her bath wash. I am going to have to order everything from ebay, and I mean every thing, can't even find a bloody water sprayer! Though guess I could check a garden shop... Going to go on a mission to find something to use as a nappy bucket too. This place is useless.
> 
> So far I've got Little Lambs and they seem to be doing the job. She normally does a huge poo first thing in the morning, so I put a disposable on for that... as I said I have no nappy bucket!

i just got a little water sprayer from boots. you can buy them in the section with the sponges etc, was only about £1.50.

I also got a lidded bucket from morrisons, it's actually an under the sink food waste bin, it's a little small admittedly but it does the job just fine, cost me about £2.50 if thats any help


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the solution recipe! At the mo I just have a tupperware box filled with water and a little bit of her bath wash. I am going to have to order everything from ebay, and I mean every thing, can't even find a bloody water sprayer! Though guess I could check a garden shop... Going to go on a mission to find something to use as a nappy bucket too. This place is useless.
> 
> So far I've got Little Lambs and they seem to be doing the job. She normally does a huge poo first thing in the morning, so I put a disposable on for that... as I said I have no nappy bucket!
> 
> i just got a little water sprayer from boots. you can buy them in the section with the sponges etc, was only about £1.50.
> 
> I also got a lidded bucket from morrisons, it's actually an under the sink food waste bin, it's a little small admittedly but it does the job just fine, cost me about £2.50 if thats any helpClick to expand...

I live in France :cry:

Thanks anyway though!


----------



## kirsten1985

I use a water sprayer from B&Q, lol, one that you water plants with :blush: Sure Freya doesn't notice though!


----------



## Faerie

Think I'll be popping down to the local gardening centre tomorrow, I need some new wellies anyway!!

Aaargh, the choices the choices! I have found a wonderful french website with about 50 different types of nappies (didn't even know there were so many!) including pop in, blueberry and fuzzi bunz. Think I'm going to get one of each and see which we get on with.

I only paid £10 for my box of 20 little lambs (now realise what an amazing deal it was, only 2 used and came with everything except the bucket), and they do seem ok but don't last that long because Sofia is such a heavy wetter. Plus they seem really small, they say until 9 months old but Fia is tiny for her age and I can't see them lasting much longer.


----------



## kirsten1985

Faerie said:


> Think I'll be popping down to the local gardening centre tomorrow, I need some new wellies anyway!!
> 
> Aaargh, the choices the choices! I have found a wonderful french website with about 50 different types of nappies (didn't even know there were so many!) including pop in, blueberry and fuzzi bunz. Think I'm going to get one of each and see which we get on with.
> 
> I only paid £10 for my box of 20 little lambs (now realise what an amazing deal it was, only 2 used and came with everything except the bucket), and *they do seem ok but don't last that long because Sofia is such a heavy wetter*. Plus they seem really small, they say until 9 months old but Fia is tiny for her age and I can't see them lasting much longer.

You are so lucky you paid £10! I paid loads for my little lambs only to find out they don't last long! I tend to use them without wraps when just messing around in the house (Freya seems to roll around on the floor a lot these days!) now and use others when going out etc. Hope you find some you like! :)


----------



## Lunaty

Morning morning ladies,
still feeling under the weather and may call the doc today (with the whole swineflu crisis they even have commercials here to call the healthline if you are pregnant and have a cold!) im pretty sure it's not that but at least ill get some advise if i should be checked over or not...

Bubs has retreated from kicking me like a boxing ball and has resorted to lying real low and just turning if he has too.. not his usual self but it may be because im sick.. at least i can still feel him.. :)




Faerie said:


> Ta Sara, sounds good! I am a bit naughty for thinking I need to buy all the latest gadgets when other things will do :blush:
> 
> Has anyone heard of p'tit dessous nappies?

I had a look at those nappies and i was very tempted to get one, infortunately we have no where that stocks the in NZ!!!!


----------



## Faerie

Hi Lunaty! I could always see if I can find them for you here and ship them? This is the website I'm using https://www.lilinappy.com/marques/ptits-dessous


----------



## saraendepity

faerie - that sounds like a very wise choice to try one of each before you commit to lots in one style.... arent there any preloved french websites you can get a few off??? those sites are great cos you can get a few nappies that have only been used a couple of times for the price of one nappy brand new then that way if you dont get on with it for one reason or another you haven't spent a fortune!!! obviously there are some you wouldnt touch with a 10 foot bargepole they are so filthy but i have picked up a couple from a preloved site that have hardly been used or are completely new!!!!!!

sam - really hope you are feeling better very soon, i would call your doc just to be on the safe side and to put your mind at rest hun :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Lunity please get checked out if lo's movements have changed xx


----------



## dippy dee

Donna lol my trick is to find nappies for you all then i don't need to buy any, just think of me as your personal shopper.

Sara don't you just hate it when you mean to hit the watch it button but ooooppppsssss you hit the bid button heheheheh

vici your lo must love her cloth, mr h can sence when he has new cloth as he will poop in them constantly lol.

Lunity please get checked out or i will be flying over there to drag you to the gp's xx

Hi everyone else how are we all?
Today i have had 2 leaks with my coolababies so i am not happy, god knows why they did as they never do, maybe he was a big wetter today ????
Hugs to you all xx


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> Donna lol my trick is to find nappies for you all then i don't need to buy any, just think of me as your personal shopper.
> 
> Sara don't you just hate it when you mean to hit the watch it button but ooooppppsssss you hit the bid button heheheheh
> 
> vici your lo must love her cloth, mr h can sence when he has new cloth as he will poop in them constantly lol.
> 
> Lunity please get checked out or i will be flying over there to drag you to the gp's xx
> 
> Hi everyone else how are we all?
> Today i have had 2 leaks with my coolababies so i am not happy, god knows why they did as they never do, maybe he was a big wetter today ????
> Hugs to you all xx


i feel soo priveliged now having a personal shopper !!Lol 

i know its such a nightmare hitting the place a bid button by accident instead of the watch it button!!!! damn eh!! :rofl: how are you today hun ?:hugs:

sara

xx


----------



## dippy dee

Look what i found for all them lil girl fluffy bums, sara, donna and maya this would look lovely on your lo's bottoms xx https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=26533


----------



## dippy dee

OMG look ladies of girls they are strawberry shortcake nappies https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=26484


----------



## saraendepity

omg they are gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

lol sara thought you would like them, i wish my daughters would fit into them but they are now 15 and 10 so doubt they would be happy lol xx


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies.

Donna- leaks nightmare! :hugs:

Faerie - i totally didn't see you lived in france sorreee :dohh:


And the BB guy/girl is back on ebay girls; https://shop.ebay.co.uk/keo_blue/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25#item41491c99a7
he's got loads of choc n pink spots, pink camo, choc pink and sage spots, pink dalmation and 1 lavendar and sage spots left, they're bidding at £15 or BIN £18. Might be worth a watch and putting in a sneaky bid late on.


----------



## thelilbump

dippy dee said:


> OMG look ladies of girls they are strawberry shortcake nappies https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=26484

thats jus adorable, gutted it's a medium tho :cry:


----------



## Plumfairy

The BBs are side snap :( I'd be tempted otherwise..! Hows everyone tonight then? We're trialling a BB bamboo tonight, and if its good I may get some more for night use, as Im going off the BGs abit. Am hating velcro ATM! Cant wait for new fluff next week! Hoping my BBs, upsy daisys and nappy from princessellie will arrive! :D


----------



## thelilbump

oh i thought they were front hook and loop, i noticed it was side snap picture tho.


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> oh i thought they were front hook and loop, i noticed it was side snap picture tho.

Oh maybe they are then :dohh: I only looked at the pic lol! x


----------



## Lunaty

Faerie said:


> Hi Lunaty! I could always see if I can find them for you here and ship them? This is the website I'm using https://www.lilinappy.com/marques/ptits-dessous

Thanks for the offer! They seem to sell the covers here but not the decent nappies haha.. But if you live in france you should really check these out!\

https://www.la-ptite-prairie.com/index.php?page=29

M is their smallest size but they go from 4-9kg :) im soo so tempted, if i manage to scrape some money aside ill definitely let you know!!


----------



## Lunaty

Baby has been giving me some nice boots again since laying down.. have to get up again now though grrr.. someone is coming to pick up some of DH's stuff he sold..

Who do i call though.. the GP or midwife? Last (and first) time i called the midwife she was helping in a labour, said she'd call back but never did.. that was ages go..

Hmm maybe ill just call my normal GP then//


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> oh i thought they were front hook and loop, i noticed it was side snap picture tho.




Plumfairy said:


> The BBs are side snap :( I'd be tempted otherwise..! Hows everyone tonight then? We're trialling a BB bamboo tonight, and if its good I may get some more for night use, as Im going off the BGs abit. Am hating velcro ATM! Cant wait for new fluff next week! Hoping my BBs, upsy daisys and nappy from princessellie will arrive! :D

i've had a look girls and it says in the listing that they are birth to potty ????? on the pink n brown spotts the pic is a aplic front closure but all the others are side snap, i wonder if he's just got that pic to demnstrate the colour???? i doubt they would be side snap as they are around £14 brand new from retailers........ i have e mailed the guy askin what the crack is so i'll let ya's no when he reply's

sara

xxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lunaty! I could always see if I can find them for you here and ship them? This is the website I'm using https://www.lilinappy.com/marques/ptits-dessous
> 
> Thanks for the offer! They seem to sell the covers here but not the decent nappies haha.. But if you live in france you should really check these out!\
> 
> *https://www.la-ptite-prairie.com/index.php?page=29*
> 
> M is their smallest size but they go from 4-9kg :) im soo so tempted, if i manage to scrape some money aside ill definitely let you know!!Click to expand...

OMG they are soooooo cute! Wish I knew some french so I could tell what it says! Do they need a wrap? What kind of nappy are they? :dohh: Lol I sound a bit thick now!


----------



## Lunaty

Fomr the little french that i read it's an AI2 system.. so just a pop in soaker/ insert typa thing :)

https://www.la-ptite-prairie.com/images/b_644847_image1.jpg

They sell them in the UK on https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_22

they are listed under AI2's :) very cute, and will def get one at one stage so let me know when anyone is ordering any!


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty - i'd ring the gp first in that case :hugs:

Them nappis are soo cute!


----------



## Faerie

Those are beautiful nappies :) However the reviews (on other French forums) don't seem to be that great, apparently they're ok for newborns but don't hold much in after a couple of months. Their night nappy has really good reviews though.

Did you call your GP Lunaty?


----------



## chloethewise

Hi,
I'm a noobie here :baby:
Someone mentioned £18.99 Blueberries, where can I get them?
Also, anyone know if I can get any limited edition Ittis from anywhere in the UK?
cheers
Chlo


----------



## Faerie

Got all excited this morning and bundled Sofia in the car, drove to the nearest baby shop (there's like 2 in a 40km radius) and forgot that the French don't open on Mondays, aaaargh :growlmad: Went to the supermarket and couldn't find any cloths, or buckets or water sprayers... could've got a kit to make my own wine though :wacko:

Came home and got online and have ordered 1 Blueberry bamboo, 1 Gro Baby, 1 trial pack V2 Pop-in (comes with bag) and 1 Fuzzi Bunz one size.
Oh, and I bought 3 naughty baby nappies last night too!

Just need to buy some boosters and Sofia is such a heavy wetter, it's a nightmare in the Little Lambs, keep having wee leaks on car journeys (so need a piddle pad) although I'm super impressed how they keep the poop in and how it soaks into the liner, also super impressed how they transformed from mustard coloured back to white after a couple of hours drying outside! Only going to use them in the house though, guess they might be ok for the next newborn.


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey, did you buy the Pop Ins from the Close Parent website?? It says on there that you get the night time booster in the trial pack, but you don't, so I rang them and they are sending me one :happydance: Also one of my poppers came off and they are sending me a new nappy! (I can still use it, it's only one popper, lol!)

If you bought one off there then I would ring them and get them to send you one! :lol:


----------



## Faerie

kirsten1985 said:


> Hey, did you buy the Pop Ins from the Close Parent website?? It says on there that you get the night time booster in the trial pack, but you don't, so I rang them and they are sending me one :happydance: Also one of my poppers came off and they are sending me a new nappy! (I can still use it, it's only one popper, lol!)
> 
> If you bought one off there then I would ring them and get them to send you one! :lol:

Nope, I got them from a French site in the end, they say they've got the booster with them... hope so!


----------



## Lunaty

Well i rang the healthline in the end (as they advertised pregnant woman with he flu to do in NZ) got heaps of questions and got advised to see the doc in 72 hours..

Rang the GP only to get the voicemail (go figure) so in the end just left it.. Am feeling a lot better though this morning.. havent taken any paracetamol since yesterday morning and have been taking my vitamins and fresh fruit and stuff so i guess it was just one of those ordinary colds...

Ill try and sleep most of today off just in case but i seem to be over the worst now...

To bad about those reviews but still need some decent night nappies :)
Say whats the best combination of inserts for pop ins with boys ?!

Just so i can prepare and get some extra as i have some of the nappies with only a microfiber insert ///


----------



## dippy dee

Aww hun i am glad you are feeling a bit better fingers crossed it will clear soon xx
As for inserts i use bambo boosters along side the ones supplied with the nappy and they are brill for mr h, tonight he has on a coolababy and i have stuffed it with a terrys nappy folded plenty instead of the coolababy insert and that works brill for us.
hth xx


----------



## thelilbump

chloethewise said:


> Hi,
> I'm a noobie here :baby:
> Someone mentioned £18.99 Blueberries, where can I get them?
> Also, anyone know if I can get any limited edition Ittis from anywhere in the UK?
> cheers
> Chlo

:wave: welcome chloe!


for ltd edition ittis try here; https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-1!07DLPR.html.

Can't remember where i saw BB's now but i'll point u in the right direction if i do.


----------



## Plumfairy

Evening alll! Hows everyone? Im super chuffed today! Lost 4lb this week and also today I received my £60 cheque from the council for my nappies! Wooooohoooo... Am guna save it to go towards the new BBs!! :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Hi Maya, sounds like you've had a good day! well done hunny :hugs:

We're okay here thanks been mad busy working and stuff tho :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Good job Maya!!!

And thanks for the advise from mr H ;)
They seem to not sell a lot of Bamboo inserts here. only hemp .. or a combi.. but ill def keep my eye out now :D

My fingers are itching to order something new again but i should really try and safe considering we are flying to Europe next year !


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi chloe :hi:

I got my £18.99 BBs from here https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=1 can't wait for them to arrive!!


----------



## thelilbump

Mornin ladies :wave: how r we? did we have a leak free night? Anyone hoping for fluff today? I'm waiting on 3 nappies :blush:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I got some fluffy post from princesselle!!!!!

Got to dash to baby massange now...will properly have a look at the gorgeous thing when I'm back!!!


Wooooo!!! It's beautiful!! Thanks hun! xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: you'll have to take piccies to show off later!! Have fn at baby massage :hugs:


----------



## Plumfairy

Ooh yay I hope ours arrives too :D xxx


----------



## Lunaty

wohoo for more nappies.. i want some too..!

i finally managed to updte my journal with bump pics form 24 and 29 weeks, so just showing off my bump at the moment :)

ive got a 4d can coming up on thursday , i cant wait :D

Me at 29+3!
https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs221.snc1/6827_133949082150_569242150_2669124_6628426_n.jpg


----------



## thelilbump

aww Lunaty such a perfect shaped bump!


My posties just been. nothing for me :hissy:


----------



## Plumfairy

Awww gorgeous baby bump! I miss mine so much...!! :( Postie just came with 2 NEW BLUEBERRYS!!!! Wooooooopiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! theyre soo lush I wana curl up and take a nap on them!!


----------



## saraendepity

still no postie for me!! i'm waiting for loads of stuff to come........i've been really naughty recently !!lol 

sam you have a gorgeous bump! i am sooo jealous i want a bump!!! you think you could get cosmetic surgery to have a permanent bump?? lol 

i'm having a total nightmare at the moment! i'm on one of those horrible key card thingies for my gas and electric and i've just ran out of electric and daisy has fallen asleep !!! gutted !! i need to run along the shop but cant ! n i cant wake her as she wont go back to sleep and i will have the most grumpy girl in the world all day :hissy: i hate these stupid key things :growlmad:

sara

xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

pics please!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

omg maya that was so fast! didn't you only order them at the weekend? I love it when stuff comes the next working day :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

omg maya i am sooo jealous!!! mine had better come today too !! if they dont i will not be a happy :bunny: we need to see pix of your new fluff !!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Plumfairy

Will get some up once theyre washed.. Ohh theyre lush!! Im such a BBholic these days!! :D

Aww sara pain about your electric!! Why dont you use the time to have a nap whilst the lights are out! :hugs: xx


----------



## Plumfairy

I ordered from stratford nappies... Ordered them saturday night and they arrived this morning, and postage was only 1.50 for the two and the BBs were 20.50 each, so will defo be ordering from them again :D xxx


----------



## thelilbump

oooh no :blush: i'm so embarrased, another postie has just been (no fluff tho :grr: just a bday presie) and i hadn't realised my daughter had undone my top when she wa splaying on my knee and i've just flashed way too much boob :blush: (not the whole thing but too much) I'm never answering the door to him ever again!!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! I just answered the door to three blokes looking for a car or something, my hair is all over the place, and I am wearing green fluffy pjs with cows on! Noooooo :blush:

Off to get dressed now.....:blush:


----------



## saraendepity

lol...my postie has seen way too much of me soooo many times!!!! i get sooo oexcited hen i know i've got fluff on the way so i just chuck a towel on or dressing gown if i'm still in bed n run!!!!! the towel has come very close to hitting the floor on more than one occasion!!LOL !! my postie just laughs at me !! bless him he's mint! 

cant nap...i might miss the postie and that woulod be DISASTEROUS!!! Daisy has just woken up but if i go to the shop now and put some on i might miss the postie??? arrrgh what to do ?????????????? 

cant wait to see pics of your BB's Maya! 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Booohohooohoo Dh and I just wantched "Outrageous Fortune" a NZ series on tv and the woman lost her 32 week old baby to a hart valve thing whilst in preterm labor!

It was soo so sad and both me and DH were crying our eyes out!!!

Bloody hormones! haha


----------



## saraendepity

oh no, thats soo sad sam :hugs: how are you feeling now hun, hope you're much better :hugs:

well i got fluffy post!!!! my 2 BB's and wetbag came :dance: and my zebra nappy from ellie :yipee: soooo excited!!! they are all drying now cant wait to play with them!!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hey girls!! Well...I've had a few nappy disasters today (no leaks though!). 

Olivia is teething and I don't know if it is the actual teething or the things we have been giving her for it (powders/bonjela etc) but we have had 3 poos today...each time just after a bum change so....I ran out of cloth :dohh: and so am currently using eco sposies :growlmad:

This should never happen again because I am awaiting 2 BBs, 3 naughty babies and ellies zebra nappy arrived today :happydance:

So, because I'm having a bad day, I absent mindedly stick the nappies in the wash with a full dose of detergent :dohh::dohh:....so it looks like I'm stripping my nappies tonight! 

Can't wait to see pics of everyones new fluff....Olivia will be posing (probably with bright red teething cheeks!) for you all when we get her new ones through!!! xxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

i want my zebra nappy and matching bits to arrive:cry:


----------



## Lunaty

morning girls,
feeling a lot better today, i think im finally over this cold... (or getting there!)

i made some lovely fudge with white choc chunks and berries.. they were lovely but DH hogged them all as he wants to show them off at work :rofl:

how many small nappies will i really need.. i mean ve got 14 now.. of which 7 are BTP.. and only 1 NB.. 

do you girls think i should get some more NB's? or more BTP's or should i wait until Cole arrives? :muaha:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi Sammy! Morning! I don't really know about newborn fluff....we started using it with Olivia about 8 weeks old or so....in those early days I was getting through up to 20 sposies a day so you are a brave lady for starting so soon!! Glad your cold is getting better hun! Wish you could send me some of that fudge through the interweb...sounds gorge! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies.

Sammy - aww that programme sound sso sad :cry: I'm afarid i can't comment on newborn cloth either but i can say we did an awful lot of bumchanges in them first weeks! 

Another postie came today (i had 3 different ones in one day aren't i lucky :rofl:) and bought me my babyhawk mei tai :happydance: We tried it out earlier my my LO just cried so not sure if i did it wrong or she jus doesn't like it :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S has anyone tried ellas house bumhuggers?


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty said:


> morning girls,
> feeling a lot better today, i think im finally over this cold... (or getting there!)
> 
> i made some lovely fudge with white choc chunks and berries.. they were lovely but DH hogged them all as he wants to show them off at work :rofl:
> 
> how many small nappies will i really need.. i mean ve got 14 now.. of which 7 are BTP.. and only 1 NB..
> 
> do you girls think i should get some more NB's? or more BTP's or should i wait until Cole arrives? :muaha:

We had a load of newborn nappies, but turned out they were for babies 8lb+ and Freya was only 6lb 6oz, so we had to wait for a few weeks. We had 20 NB size and didn't need them all. I should think BTP will fit after a couple of weeks depending on the size of baby! I would wait if I were you, would be awful to buy loads of little ones and end up with a good sized baby andnot need them! :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyspells

OMG so much to catch up on on here,dont think i am even going to try!!!Have had a really hectic week with one thing and another!!
Hope you are all ok and having no issues with your fluff!!
I have been having a major clear out and have ordered some diff types to have a try with that have been recomened for heavy wetters.I am also selling my OS weenotion as I just cannot get a good fit on him.xx


----------



## thelilbump

Hiya Hannah. Hows Finnlay any better? what have you been buyin? I just saw your WN shame it's a bit too boyish or i'd of had it!


----------



## dizzyspells

thelilbump said:


> Hiya Hannah. Hows Finnlay any better? what have you been buyin? I just saw your WN shame it's a bit too boyish or i'd of had it!

I know Im gutted,I love it but still have my 2 sized ones so not all is lost!
He is loads better thank you and has actually started sleeping better too so last couple of days have been fab!(touch wood) he is doing 7am-11am(dream feed)then 11 till 5am then 5-7am and that is fab for him.I had forgotton what 5hrs solid sleep felt like!!

Hows your LO now?.Have you been buying?x

I have bought some muttakins,babubebes and another that I cant think of!! all american ones,and just waiting for Jacqui to get back to me on her GMs.Have got them pre-loved as I am just trying them for now.Really want to stick with cloth but just so hard trying to find somthing that is right for him.x


----------



## thelilbump

aww glad to hear he's sleeping better you must be relived!! The thing with nappies i find is that what wors for you now might not work for you once he gets active crawling etc bit of a nightmare but it means new nappies :happydance:

My LO's okay thanks, i've just gone back to work so we're trying to settle into a routine but it's early days yet. Her teeth are still annoying her but they have their moments tbh.

I've spent way too much moeny jus recently, fluff wise i've bought a bb and another bg this week and a babyhawk mei tai off serina. Plus it's her birthday monday so we've been present shopping this past month or so and i'm doing the party shop at the min. It's amazin how much you can spend on a buffet alone :wacko: oh well :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

Babyshambelle said:


> Hi Sammy! Morning! I don't really know about newborn fluff....we started using it with Olivia about 8 weeks old or so....in those early days I was getting through up to 20 sposies a day so you are a brave lady for starting so soon!! Glad your cold is getting better hun! Wish you could send me some of that fudge through the interweb...sounds gorge! xxx

I could send you the recipe, they are gorgeous! Def worth making though youd need a bit of time :thumbup: , I was planning on starting to use cloth about 2-3 weeks in really.. or at least ease in by using it during the day..

I dont want to stay with sposies to long as it may be to convenient for me :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> evenin ladies.
> 
> Sammy - aww that programme sound sso sad :cry: I'm afarid i can't comment on newborn cloth either but i can say we did an awful lot of bumchanges in them first weeks!
> 
> Another postie came today (i had 3 different ones in one day aren't i lucky :rofl:) and bought me my babyhawk mei tai :happydance: We tried it out earlier my my LO just cried so not sure if i did it wrong or she jus doesn't like it :dohh:

It was really sad, they had the whole casket thing done and the mum just couldn't hack it so she ran off for a while.. you can watch the episode online.. but it's probably not a good idea..

However the series is very very good!!!! It's about one of the rougher ype family situations here in NZ! :thumbup:


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty said:


> morning girls,
> feeling a lot better today, i think im finally over this cold... (or getting there!)
> 
> i made some lovely fudge with white choc chunks and berries.. they were lovely but DH hogged them all as he wants to show them off at work :rofl:
> 
> how many small nappies will i really need.. i mean ve got 14 now.. of which 7 are BTP.. and only 1 NB..
> 
> do you girls think i should get some more NB's? or more BTP's or should i wait until Cole arrives? :muaha:

I would wait... I'm probably not a good example because I was lazy and didn't start using mine til a few days ago! I know that JoeyJo has been using her Little Lambs since birth. Sofia has them too and they are small.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty, if you did want a couple of Little Lambs I am selling some of mine and could sell you one or a couple or however many you want pretty cheap? They are size one, bamboo and have fleece liners, bamboo soakers and wraps with them. Have a look on website:

www.littlelamb.co.uk

They say they fit from 7lb+ so are newborn size. Freya wore them a couple of weeks after she was born 'cos she was smaller than that, but I guess a lot of babies are 7lb+!

Let me know, I don't mind if you don't want them!

:)


----------



## Lunaty

Thats sweet of you, im a bit worried with the whole wrap thing.. id like to at least stick to one or two systems.. (as in pocket/AIO) ..

I think ill stick to what ive got for now.. when Cole is born and i know how much he weighs and how big he is i can make a better judgment if i will use the ones that require wraps.. (wouldnt wanna scare DH off of changing him ;) )


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! It's weird, my DH won't have anything to do with pockets, it's either fitteds and a wrap or an AIO. Silly man :dohh:

Yeah that's fine, it's a good idea not to make it too confusing!

:)


----------



## Faerie

DH has watched me a couple of times but not tried out changing a cloth bum yet! He says he's waiting for the AIOs to arrive... hmmm!
Sofia's a bit grumbly this morning and I'm sure it's because I left her nappies out drying yesterday and forgot to bring them in over night so now they're all wet again and she's having to wear a stinky pampers :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: mornin ladies how are we?

I'm dissapointed, i'm still waiting on my new BB and BG, they were apparently sent 1st class on Monday (bought from different places) and still not here :hissy: I held off from doing my nappy wash in hope they'd turn up today aswell :dohh:


----------



## Faerie

I have waited in the house all bloody morning hoping that fluff post would arrive... three times the doorbell has gone and I've raced there in my scummy pjs and each time it's been some stupid post for DH! How dare he order things and they arrive before my fluff :growlmad:
Maybe I should have a shower... but what if the postie comes again...


----------



## thelilbump

I always think that too! you just know as soon as you step in the shower or start doing something you can't easily put down the doors gonna go and, by the time you're thrown a dressing gown on, nearly broke your leg going down the stairs tripping on the gowns tie and anything that may be plonked on the stairs, you have the dreaded red card and can see the postie, in his van at the bottom of your road looking back through his mirror chuckling away like some kind of evil witch! :grr: :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

good afternoon ladies, how are we all? Well today i am :happydance: the cloud over our family is finally lifting, dh has had his results through and even tho it isn't all good news it's the best we could ask for he has sickle cell anemia so it is a :cry: and :happydance: moment all in one go, he is now :happydance:him as and when things arise as there is surgery he can have to remove the spleen as well as a blood transfusion but they all carry risks but sod it we will deal with it when the time comes but for now :happydance: my hubby is going to be ok, the kids are all well apart from mr h a little chesty and i'm doing good so now all i need is my soddin postie to bring me my zebra nappy as i am going potty waiting for it and also i can't wait to get my itti and some more coolababy nappies so 7 new lots of fluff are in the post :happydance: AND dh has said that ina couple of weeks i can have a new bh or mei tai as i have nagged and nagged and he is won round now:happydance:

Hope you are all having lovely fluffy days xx


----------



## thelilbump

Aww glad it's not all bad news Donna, hope you all get through it :hugs:

Hurry up nappy!


----------



## thelilbump

My other Posties just been with a pile of parcels :wooho: and he had both my nappies, i am now the proud owner of a Blossom BG V3 and a Lavander and Sage BB! The insert looks a bit scary for the BB though i have no idea what to do with it!!


Would it be naughty to put them in the wash on their own?! :blush:


----------



## Babyshambelle

thelilbump said:


> My other Posties just been with a pile of parcels :wooho: and he had both my nappies, i am now the proud owner of a Blossom BG V3 and a Lavander and Sage BB! The insert looks a bit scary for the BB though i have no idea what to do with it!!
> 
> 
> Would it be naughty to put them in the wash on their own?! :blush:

Hahaha, this post made me laugh so much for two reasons.

1. I remember my first BB and thinking what the HECK is this insert all about! 

2. I had this exact moral dilema yesterday about washing them alone when I got my lavender and sage and pink choc dots BBs through....I have resisted temptation though and am washing them tonight with Olivias others!

xxx


----------



## Plumfairy

thelilbump said:


> My other Posties just been with a pile of parcels :wooho: and he had both my nappies, i am now the proud owner of a Blossom BG V3 and a Lavander and Sage BB! The insert looks a bit scary for the BB though i have no idea what to do with it!!
> 
> 
> *Would it be naughty to put them in the wash on their own?!* :blush:

Absolutely naughty! Wash them with some clean tea towels or something.. that way the machine wont look so empty! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> My other Posties just been with a pile of parcels :wooho: and he had both my nappies, i am now the proud owner of a Blossom BG V3 and a Lavander and Sage BB! The insert looks a bit scary for the BB though i have no idea what to do with it
> *Would it be naughty to put them in the wash on their own?!*
> 
> Absolutely naughty! Wash them with some clean tea towels or something.. that way the machine wont look so empty! :rofl:Click to expand...

i did this :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Babyshambelle said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> My other Posties just been with a pile of parcels :wooho: and he had both my nappies, i am now the proud owner of a Blossom BG V3 and a Lavander and Sage BB! The insert looks a bit scary for the BB though i have no idea what to do with it!!
> 
> 
> Would it be naughty to put them in the wash on their own?! :blush:
> 
> Hahaha, this post made me laugh so much for two reasons.
> 
> 1. I remember my first BB and thinking what the HECK is this insert all about!
> 
> 2. I had this exact moral dilema yesterday about washing them alone when I got my lavender and sage and pink choc dots BBs through....I have resisted temptation though and am washing them tonight with Olivias others!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Any tips on the insert then? :blush: pleaasee lol!

I couldn't of waited for another load of nappies, my washer had literally just finished the nappy wash. I held out for the postie thinkin it would come with the regular post but they didn't :cry: Least they turned up in the end tho :happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lol...here goes...

Lay it out lengthways, white to the left with poppers facing up, brown to the right with poppers facing down. Fold the brown in half from the right end into the middle so it just meets with the white part and then snap the poppers to whichever setting you need. Its just trial and error really!! The length means it dries really quickly...like 3 hours in my airing cupdoard! 

You will love it....and become another BB addict!! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i am sooooo pleased things seem on the up now donna ..huge :hugs: to all of your family !! well i have this week ordered or recieved:

a BH from jacqui - got it yesterday and went straight out in it !! - Love it!
a pop in in pumkin - on its way
2 BB - one cow print and one pink camo
a BB cow wet bag
3 naughty baby's pink, purple and orange
3 randoms..
a weenotions
some wee notions wipes
and i recieved my zebra nappy from Princess ellie!! :wohoo:

think thats all ? :blush:


----------



## Plumfairy

My gosh sara!!! You have been busy!! Im still waiting on my nappy from ellie and 2 upsy daisys. Hope they come soon! x


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> i am sooooo pleased things seem on the up now donna ..huge :hugs: to all of your family !! well i have this week ordered or recieved:
> 
> a BH from jacqui - got it yesterday and went straight out in it !! - Love it!
> a pop in in pumkin - on its way
> 2 BB - one cow print and one pink camo
> a BB cow wet bag
> 3 naughty baby's pink, purple and orange
> a GM from Laurie
> a Black BB from Laurie
> a Zebra from Laurie
> a weenotions
> some wee notions wipes
> and i recieved my zebra nappy from Princess ellie!! :wohoo:
> 
> think thats all ? :blush:

Lol!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

saraendepity said:


> a Zebra from Laurie



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! How did your postman get that in his bag??? :rofl:


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> a Zebra from Laurie
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! How did your postman get that in his bag??? :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:

Or in the postbox?


----------



## dippy dee

Wow Sara you have been busy hun, i am waiting for very impatiently
3 coolababys from louise
1 itti in chocolate from louise and 
1 zebra nappy from ellie

i bought today a lovely black top to go with my zebra nappy and i have made some lush black babyleggs as well.

And as soon as the 5th of october has passed i can order my bh or mt.


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> I always think that too! you just know as soon as you step in the shower or start doing something you can't easily put down the doors gonna go and, by the time you're thrown a dressing gown on, nearly broke your leg going down the stairs tripping on the gowns tie and anything that may be plonked on the stairs, you have the dreaded red card and can see the postie, in his van at the bottom of your road looking back through his mirror chuckling away like some kind of evil witch! :grr: :rofl:

Totally! Though not sure if my postie's seen me in anything other than pjs in the last couple of months, he must think I'm so lazy!


----------



## Faerie

dippy dee said:


> good afternoon ladies, how are we all? Well today i am :happydance: the cloud over our family is finally lifting, dh has had his results through and even tho it isn't all good news it's the best we could ask for he has sickle cell anemia so it is a :cry: and :happydance: moment all in one go, he is now :happydance:him as and when things arise as there is surgery he can have to remove the spleen as well as a blood transfusion but they all carry risks but sod it we will deal with it when the time comes but for now :happydance: my hubby is going to be ok, the kids are all well apart from mr h a little chesty and i'm doing good so now all i need is my soddin postie to bring me my zebra nappy as i am going potty waiting for it and also i can't wait to get my itti and some more coolababy nappies so 7 new lots of fluff are in the post :happydance: AND dh has said that ina couple of weeks i can have a new bh or mei tai as i have nagged and nagged and he is won round now:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all having lovely fluffy days xx

:hugs: You are so brave! I'm glad that it was the "best" news possible xxx


----------



## Faerie

dippy dee said:


> Wow Sara you have been busy hun, i am waiting for very impatiently
> 3 coolababys from louise
> 1 itti in chocolate from louise and
> 1 zebra nappy from ellie
> 
> i bought today a lovely black top to go with my zebra nappy and i have made some lush black babyleggs as well.
> 
> And as soon as the 5th of october has passed i can order my bh or mt.

I'm waiting on my mei tai! Getting it made by chunkle munkle, only 29.95 and I choose the fabric, so excited!


----------



## dippy dee

me brave never god i'm an emotional wreck hehe, but if anyone wants to tell dh i deserve a medal or even better a new bit of fluff then please feel free to do so lol.


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> good afternoon ladies, how are we all? Well today i am :happydance: the cloud over our family is finally lifting, dh has had his results through and even tho it isn't all good news it's the best we could ask for he has sickle cell anemia so it is a :cry: and :happydance: moment all in one go, he is now :happydance:him as and when things arise as there is surgery he can have to remove the spleen as well as a blood transfusion but they all carry risks but sod it we will deal with it when the time comes but for now :happydance: my hubby is going to be ok, the kids are all well apart from mr h a little chesty and i'm doing good so now all i need is my soddin postie to bring me my zebra nappy as i am going potty waiting for it and also i can't wait to get my itti and some more coolababy nappies so 7 new lots of fluff are in the post :happydance: AND dh has said that ina couple of weeks i can have a new bh or mei tai as i have nagged and nagged and he is won round now:happydance:
> 
> Hope you are all having lovely fluffy days xx

Oh wow I'm glad you had the best outcome possible, I'm sorry you seem to have so much going on at once, I hope you get your new nappies soon!! You seem like a very strong family and you totally deserve a new meitai! Yay!:happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw donna, I think I missed your post up there! Its great that you have got some 'good' news. Like everyone else has said you are a very strong lady and you sound like you hold your little family together so well :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Babyshambelle

God I'm spamming this thread a lot this evening! My 2 new BBs and ellies zebra nappy are being washed! I have also got a fab top to go with the zebra nappy!! xx


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> God I'm spamming this thread a lot this evening! My 2 new BBs and ellies zebra nappy are being washed! I have also got a fab top to go with the zebra nappy!! xx

Ooo that's what I was thinking about today - Sofia now needs some tees to show off her bum!


----------



## thelilbump

Laura - thankyou i shall come back to that when i come to use it.

Sara - :rofl: bet your postie loves you for keeping him in a job!!


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> a Zebra from Laurie
> 
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! How did your postman get that in his bag??? :rofl:Click to expand...

i have a VERY talented postie!! lol ...... he came with 7 parcels two days ago and he asked if i'd been busy...yesterday he said it was a quiet as i only got one, n i got the red card of doom today with 2 parcels waiting for me :happydance: it had better be fluff or i'll have a fit!!!! lol 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## dizzyspells

My postie is going to hate me soon!!I am re-stocking my stash!!!

Do you know that babybots now do cushie tushies and nappyweb.co.uk
I am prob way behind in posting that!!lol!!I dont think there is much point trying one though as they look the same fit as an itti.

Oh and got my new change bag today!!Naughty me,sold my Pink Lining last week as we have another bag that is unisex but I couldnt help it and my finger slipped on the checkout button!!!!


----------



## Faerie

Bamboo bluberrys at £19.50 https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocket.htm


----------



## saraendepity

dizzyspells said:


> My postie is going to hate me soon!!I am re-stocking my stash!!!
> 
> Do you know that babybots now do cushie tushies and nappyweb.co.uk
> I am prob way behind in posting that!!lol!!I dont think there is much point trying one though as they look the same fit as an itti.
> 
> Oh and got my new change bag today!!Naughty me,sold my Pink Lining last week as we have another bag that is unisex but I couldnt help it and my finger slipped on the checkout button!!!!

uh oh.....i sense rob telling me off agian very soon ..........:blush:


----------



## Plumfairy

Faerie said:


> Bamboo bluberrys at £19.50 https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocket.htm

They are even further reduced when you get to the checkout!! £17 something.. :thumbup: I got one! :D


----------



## Faerie

Plumfairy said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Bamboo bluberrys at £19.50 https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocket.htm
> 
> They are even further reduced when you get to the checkout!! £17 something.. :thumbup: I got one! :DClick to expand...

You sooo shouldn't have told me that "click happy finger syndrome"

I am ordering new fluff before I've even received my first lot! Help!


----------



## Plumfairy

Also.. when shopping at babykind.co.uk add voucher code WO45 for 5% discount on your whole order... Not loads I know, but goes towards the postage! :D


----------



## Faerie

I don't know what colour to get!!

Tsk, I bought a bamboo blueberry from a stupid French website and it cost nearly £23 :( 

Has anyone heard of/tried real easy nappies? https://www.babykind.co.uk/realeasynappies.htm


----------



## Plumfairy

seen them on website but dont know anybody who has one. they look abit like the fuzzi bunz shape wise. not sure i'd buy a nappy like that as I prefer the onesize now as they'll last right through. I have a fuzzi bunz in medium which I like, but defo not my favourite.


----------



## Faerie

Thanks, I was wondering if there was any reason why you'd choose sized over BTP, wondered if they fit better or something. So far I've only bought BTP (apart from the LL).


----------



## kirsten1985

I have bought both sized and BTP nappies, I think the sized are a better fit generally, especially if you have a small, odd shaped or especially large baby (lol!) hen you can buy a more accurate size. I know that my BTP nappies wouldn't have fit Freya when she was very young like the Little Lambs did. I also used Motherease Sandy's, Fuzzi Bunz and Bambeasy nappies when she was very small and they all fitted really well. Some of them were Extra Small sizes.

I'm switching over to mostly BTP now, I hope they'll fit for the rest of her nappying time!


----------



## Faerie

Right, my paypal account has been well and truly abused in the last week!! I need to chop my fingers off or something... also been buying baby clothes on ebay, decided she needed some skirts and dresses to fit her bum in!

Do you have any issues with overheating? Sofia is quite a hot baby and her LL is really thick. What do you dress your babies in? Do you still use babygros or just t-shirts?


----------



## Faerie

kirsten1985 said:


> I have bought both sized and BTP nappies, I think the sized are a better fit generally, especially if you have a small, odd shaped or especially large baby (lol!) hen you can buy a more accurate size. I know that my BTP nappies wouldn't have fit Freya when she was very young like the Little Lambs did. I also used Motherease Sandy's, Fuzzi Bunz and Bambeasy nappies when she was very small and they all fitted really well. Some of them were Extra Small sizes.
> 
> I'm switching over to mostly BTP now, I hope they'll fit for the rest of her nappying time!

Thanks hun, I'm going to hold onto my LL for the next one, think they'll be a good NB fit if I have a "normal" sized baby this time! If not then I'll get some prem/xs ones, I didn't even know they existed when she was born!


----------



## thelilbump

I only ever use babygros with really fluffy nappies, partly because they just way too big for out n about. If she's wearing a slim fitting nappy just reglar clothes, jeans top, dresses and tights etc.


----------



## Faerie

Sorry, I meant baby vest (body suit)


----------



## saraendepity

i just use normal clothes to be honest hun!!! i have bought a couple of vests without the fastening between the legs to show off her fluff on warmer days with her baby legs!! lol for really fluffy bums i use a vest extender so it doesnt get pulled off her shoulders! :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

i just use normal clothes to be honest hun!!! i have bought a couple of vests without the fastening between the legs to show off her fluff on warmer days with her baby legs!! lol for really fluffy bums i use a vest extender so it doesnt get pulled off her shoulders! :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

what is a vest extender?!

morning btw girls! :), i was thinking the same thing about clothing.. what do i make him wear when his bum is bigger then his jeans :rofl:

good thing he will be born in the high of summer! So a couple of weeks in a tshirt and fluff we will get out of it (if he is not a cold baby that is!) and otherwise ill need to keep an eye out for baggy pants and bodysuits...

I had my 4D scan btw.. if any one is interested.. pics are in my journal (link is in the signature ;) ) last page


----------



## Lunaty

I just ordered myself a BG organic in Clementine..
Any of you already have that color?

Is it a Dark tinged yellow or an Orange and is it a lot different form the butternut?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I have that colour Lunaty! You can see it here in the pic on the right of the butternut, in the middle.

A vest extender goes between the poppers of the vest bottom, like this: https://www.naturalchild.co.uk/acatalog/Vest_Extenders.html

On especially hot days Freya just wears a thin dress with nothing else, no vest, no nothing. Over the summer I actually bought a few smock type t-shirts for 1 year olds and she wore them as dresses :blush: She is a hot baby too.

On normal weather days she just wears her normal clothes, but it's very rare that she has more than one layer on, say a vest and a t-shirt. She usually wears a vest and jeans or something. When we had all those heat-wavy bits in the summer I just took everything off, including the nappy and had to have the fan on too! Sweaty baby!

I find the BG Organics are so slim I don't need to use my vest extenders but I do with the little lambs. I think if she were to wear her night time Pop In during the day she would need about 5 extenders, lol, I have no idea how she can sleep in something so big!!
 



Attached Files:







nappies 026.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Faerie

Oooo wonderful wonderful nappies!!

The posties apologised for waking me (clearly had rolled out of bed) and I was like "oh no, don't apologise, I'm soo happy", yeah, she thinks I'm mad.

Anyway, yippeeeeeee! In the wash they go... the fuzzi bunz says it needs a cold rinse first, is that really neccessary? Also the BB didn't come with any instructions so might need help later!


----------



## Plumfairy

Yaay for new fluff! I never gave my FB a cold rinse, I'd just wash as usual. Yippeee cant wait to see piccies. Think Laura (Babyshambelle) wrote some instructions for a BB insert the other day on here.. :D


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks Kirsten!!
The website owner actually contacted me to tell me she was out of the bright colors :cry:
so now i got the butternut with poppers instead of velcro (she got a wrong shipment ! :)

I almost went for white as i already have two of each lighter colored ones.. but hey..

Bloody tv isnt working at the moment either grr..
I think ill need to do some more nappy shopping now.. dot you hate it when things dont work out like you want them too.. :dohh:


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty you should look out for Gro baby nappies, mine just arrived and it looks fantastic, can't wait to try! I think they're Australian, they sell them in France but can't find them on UK websites.

They're in the BB price range though.


----------



## Trinity42

Well I finally got my :bfp: so now i can actually not feel so silly being here


----------



## kirsten1985

Yaaaay Congratulations!!

:happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

congrats on your bfp xcx


----------



## dippy dee

Trinity42 said:


> Well I finally got my :bfp: so now i can actually not feel so silly being here

:happydance::hugs::kiss::dohh:


----------



## Faerie

Congrautlations on your BFP!! How exciting :)

Well Sofia has her Fuzzi Bunz on this morning, it was the first one to dry! She's worn her LL the last two nights stuffed to the brim with liners and dishcloths and we've only had teeny weeny leaks. Think I'm going to try the pop-in tonight.

Kirsten, do you tumble dry your pop-in liner? Because I line dried mine and it's gone a bit rough feeling :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I do, I have line dried them and they end up a bit hard, but I use a fleecy liner too, so it's not so bad. I have 4 Pop Ins, only for night time, so I hang them up to dry inside and if I happen to be using the tumble drier for anything else I put any wet ones in. I would suggest fleecy liners to make it softer for her and also because the bamboo gets pretty wet, Freya had hers on for 13 hours with not a hint of a leak last night!


----------



## Faerie

Thank you, I'll try that, I was planning on using the pop in for tonight. I'll put one of her little lamb liners in it, my fleece ones haven't arrived yet. 

She's gone down for her nap in the Fuzzi Bunz so we'll see how that goes, think she'll wear the bamboo bb for our trip into town when she wakes :)


----------



## Lunaty

evening girls, 
are you using cheapy fleece liners or brand ones?

they are on offer for about NZ$1,- per liner here, is that reasonable..?
Most of the cloth i have though, got a fleece lining already.. but i guess it never hurts...

Those Gro baby's look very very fab!!!! I am gonna see if they ship to NZ and i hope to get my hands on them hehehe


----------



## kirsten1985

Henny, I use the Little Lamb fleece liners in all my nappies, I think they are great, better than others I have tried!

Lunaty, I think the Little Lamb ones are £5 for 10 fleece liners, I don't know how much tha is when converted. I am going to buy some more I like them so much!


----------



## Faerie

I have bought a lot of 5 cheapy fleece liners, though they're bamboo back, think they were 5 for £4.
The great thing about the little lambs is they dry so quickly!
Lunaty if you buy the gro babys get some extra liners, the shell dries almost instantly but the liner takes it's time! Going to finish mine off in the tumble drier as I'm so excited about using it :blush: Looks like such a fab nappy, and it's soooo soft!


----------



## Lunaty

They look really decent!!! Nothing to flash on the outside but def very decent looking inside.. that is if they are as absorbent as they look!

Which color did yuo end up getting? I really like the purple color.. but i am having a boy so it needs to be a very deep purple kinda aubergine and even then people might think it's weird :rofl:

Good thing DH is color blind!


----------



## kirsten1985

Those Gro Babys look really nice, I like the green one!


----------



## Faerie

Ha ha, I bought the purple, and I got it thinking it will just scrape by as unisex in case we have a boy next time! I'm just planning on putting a very boyish t-shirt on top!
The nappy is sooo soft :)

Ok, I am very impressed with the Fuzzi Bunz! Sofia went down in her nap for it and all in all was in it for nearly 4 hours and not a hint of a leak. She also pooped and I couldn't smell it, I've noticed that with reusables vs sposies - they don't smell.
The Fuzzi Bunz fit is great, especially for a small baby like Sofia, and the fact it's so adjustable.... might have to get some more! Just put her BB on so we'll see how that stands up.


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I noticed that too, you can't smell poo at all, they smell soooo much better than sposies. :)


----------



## Faerie

Didn't get long to form an opinion on the BB, Sofia just pooped!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Trinity42 said:


> Well I finally got my :bfp: so now i can actually not feel so silly being here

Congratulations!!!!!!!! :happydance:



Faerie said:


> Kirsten, do you tumble dry your pop-in liner? Because I line dried mine and it's gone a bit rough feeling :(

Hi...I use pop ins at night too and I don't have a tumble drier so I get this too. I also use a fleece liner (I cut them myself from a cheap tesco blanket!) and it is really soft against Olivias bum and shes pretty much dry in the morning....even if the pop in is as heavy as a house brick!



Hi everyone!!!

We had a big day out yesterday shopping with my mum and she wore her choc and pink spots, lavender circles and cow BB's :happydance: She had a dress on and a long sleeved tshirt under it, and it was so hot in the shopping centre that she was just kicking around in the pram with her gorgeous BBs on show. We got so many comments about how lovely she looked and she had loads of people stroking her bum! :cloud9::cloud9: Forgot to take my camera so didn't get any pics, but will def get them up when she wears them again!! 

Hope everyone and their fluffy bum babas are doing well this weekend! 

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Faerie

Hi Laura! I put a liner from her Fuzzi Bunz into the Pop-In tonight as it looks quite substansial, we'll see how that goes.

Can I just say, I am completely and utterly in love with the Gro Baby!! She wore it all the way into town and home again, which in total was nearly 4 hours! I know, bad Mummy, but I wanted to test it's limits. Not even a hint of dampness, and once you remove the liner the shell was still dry so you can just snap another liner in (if I'd realised I would've bought more liners, stupid French website didn't say). I guess once it's done a night I can give my final verdict. It fits really well and is nice and neat, soft and doesn't leave any marks on her. 

Also, check these out https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/kiwipie-ic-11_17.html from the same company :cloud9: Would $33 shipping be extravagant??

Hope you've all had a good day!


----------



## princessellie

if anyone wants fleece liners i have tonnnnnnnns

dont want much for them cos they are only a bit of fleece lol, maybe like 20p+postage each

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> if anyone wants fleece liners i have tonnnnnnnns
> 
> dont want much for them cos they are only a bit of fleece lol, maybe like 20p+postage each
> 
> x

i'll have some hun...maybe 10 or something??


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> if anyone wants fleece liners i have tonnnnnnnns
> 
> dont want much for them cos they are only a bit of fleece lol, maybe like 20p+postage each
> 
> x
> 
> i'll have some hun...maybe 10 or something??Click to expand...

no probs hun, i'll find some out for you :D

x


----------



## dippy dee

Evening ladies how are we all? well i've had a leak free few days so i'm a happy mummy.
No nappies from my postman yet so he'd better be knocking on my door monday as i am having withdrawals now hehe.

I've found a new reason for needing new fluff, i'm off to spain in may next year so i've told dh i will need new fluff for then that i can wash and pack away and he said ok:happydance: only thing is i don't think i could let lovely fluff sit in a suitcase and not use it :blush: so my excusse when i get it all is that i will need to use it a few times to increase absorbancy :thumbup:

And in 3 weeks time i can order my new sling and also new fluff so i'm counting down the time :blush: on the good side i have lost weight :happydance: i put mr h in his sling yesterday as i've not been out for a couple of days and i had to tighten it so :happydance: looks like some of my built in central heating is shifting now.

Do any of you know what i am doing wrong? i have made mr h some liners out of an blanket but his bum seems wet when i use them :happydance: it has been used a fw times so perhaps it's just me.


----------



## princessellie

is the blanket 100% polyfleece? i have never had a problem with any fleece, it all works for me, maybe try putting it so right side is up or right side is down and see if it makes a difference?

x


----------



## dippy dee

thankyou hun xx


----------



## Faerie

Ooo, well I might ask you at some point Ellie. See how we go with the new ones I've ordered, plus I've got all the LLs too.

Just posted this in the picture thread, Plumfairy asked my name so thought I'd introduce myself (and was going to ask your names). My name is Henny.


----------



## princessellie

hello henny, feel free to ask me at any time, i have far too many of everything cos i make my own and kind of dont do anything all day except make leyla nappies :blush:

x


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> hello henny, feel free to ask me at any time, i have far too many of everything cos i make my own and kind of dont do anything all day except make leyla nappies :blush:
> 
> x

Lucky Leyla!

I am trying to convince Miguel to buy me a sewing machine, I really want to learn to make Sofia pretty things! He says it will just sit in a corner gathering dust and I have to borrow someone's first and learn what I'm doing.. he's probably right!!

I did textiles at GCSE but haven't been near a machine since, I like to hand sew... simple things like Christmas decs!


----------



## Faerie

dippy dee said:


> Evening ladies how are we all? well i've had a leak free few days so i'm a happy mummy.
> No nappies from my postman yet so he'd better be knocking on my door monday as i am having withdrawals now hehe.
> 
> I've found a new reason for needing new fluff, i'm off to spain in may next year so i've told dh i will need new fluff for then that i can wash and pack away and he said ok:happydance: only thing is i don't think i could let lovely fluff sit in a suitcase and not use it :blush: so my excusse when i get it all is that i will need to use it a few times to increase absorbancy :thumbup:
> 
> And in 3 weeks time i can order my new sling and also new fluff so i'm counting down the time :blush: on the good side i have lost weight :happydance: i put mr h in his sling yesterday as i've not been out for a couple of days and i had to tighten it so :happydance: looks like some of my built in central heating is shifting now.
> 
> Do any of you know what i am doing wrong? i have made mr h some liners out of an blanket but his bum seems wet when i use them :happydance: it has been used a fw times so perhaps it's just me.

Well done for the weight loss! I'm sat here munching my way through celebrations.. which is really naughty as I'm allergic to milk and my tummy is going to be very cross with me tomorrow!!

Don't you just hate sundays, no post, shouldn't be allowed...


----------



## princessellie

i'll be getting new sewing machine soon, will give u mine if u want, for postage? although how id get it to you without it breaking i dont know lol

x


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> i'll be getting new sewing machine soon, will give u mine if u want, for postage? although how id get it to you without it breaking i dont know lol
> 
> x

Awww thank you :hugs: Nope, not quite sure how it would arrive!!


----------



## princessellie

hmm i think if we did courier it might be quite expensive...i'll leave it up to you anyway, if u can find some way to get it to yours for not too ridiculous price then its yours :thumbup: 

oh should add that the light doesnt work and the side handle has fallen off but it can be put back on again to turn the needle, but ive found it easier just to use the foot pedal really slowly if i want to lower / higher the needle, the whole machine still works perfectly as a sewing machine though obv :D

will be getting my new one on monday :happydance:

x


----------



## Faerie

I need this nappy
 



Attached Files:







berriesandbutterflies[1].jpg
File size: 50.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lunaty

Oww that does look very lovely, that about making your own liners sounds pretty smart too i may give that a go :)

ill be very interested to hear if those Gro baby's work well at night too!
I will at least order myself one of each color then :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya's not 100% at the mo, not sure what's up but she's giving the nappies a good run for their money!

She wore a Pop In for about 12 hours last night, then when I got her up this morning it smelt fine, so I whipped it off on the bed and she had done a massive great big smelly runny poo! :dohh: So I was in a bit of a silly situation but was very happy the nappy had done so well! :lol:

Yay for Pop Ins :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Ah I wish I could sew! I would love a machine, but I get totally confused with all the fiddly bits on them. Would love to learn though, it must be so nice to make your own stuff.:)


----------



## dippy dee

Morning ladies how are we all? well i've had a lovely leak free night with my hh so i'm a happy bunny.
Henny i constantly eat chocolate hehe everyone said if i bf it would drop off of me well it didn't i'm now nearly 8 months of exclusive bf and it is eventually coming off of me.
Ellie i may have some more bit off of you soon i just need this soddin holiday deposit to be paid and i'm all done.
Kirsten yay for pop ins but boo for poo lol.
Girls who want to sew if you got a sewing machine you would soon pick it all up and alot of stuff is just a plain old straight stitch, my sil rang to say she has killed my sewing machine it is an old singer and she " accidentally took it apart to see how it works i could kill her as i have 2 pairs of school trousers here half made and a few nappies that need finishing and now i have to get a new machine and quick, dh been dh said to her don't worry donna will fix it wtf it is in a thousand bits and will not go back together , men hey.
Well housework calls so i'd better pop off for 2 mins x


----------



## Faerie

dippy dee said:


> Morning ladies how are we all? well i've had a lovely leak free night with my hh so i'm a happy bunny.
> Henny i constantly eat chocolate hehe everyone said if i bf it would drop off of me well it didn't i'm now nearly 8 months of exclusive bf and it is eventually coming off of me.
> Ellie i may have some more bit off of you soon i just need this soddin holiday deposit to be paid and i'm all done.
> Kirsten yay for pop ins but boo for poo lol.
> Girls who want to sew if you got a sewing machine you would soon pick it all up and alot of stuff is just a plain old straight stitch, my sil rang to say she has killed my sewing machine it is an old singer and she " accidentally took it apart to see how it works i could kill her as i have 2 pairs of school trousers here half made and a few nappies that need finishing and now i have to get a new machine and quick, dh been dh said to her don't worry donna will fix it wtf it is in a thousand bits and will not go back together , men hey.
> Well housework calls so i'd better pop off for 2 mins x


Awww, could you get hold of Ellie's? I don't think it would make it to me in one piece!

That sucks about the singer, what a 'nana!! Has she not offered to have it fixed?


----------



## Faerie

kirsten1985 said:


> Freya's not 100% at the mo, not sure what's up but she's giving the nappies a good run for their money!
> 
> She wore a Pop In for about 12 hours last night, then when I got her up this morning it smelt fine, so I whipped it off on the bed and she had done a massive great big smelly runny poo! :dohh: So I was in a bit of a silly situation but was very happy the nappy had done so well! :lol:
> 
> Yay for Pop Ins :)

Sofia was in hers for about 14 hours! No leaks, no dampness, yay :happydance: definitely a good night time nappy.

Sorry Freya's still not feeling better :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

jikes, putting a puzzle of sewing machine back together!!!
Ive had quite a lzy day behind me.. only a load ofwashing and am preparing to do the biggest job of all in a min... give our Husky/malamute a BATH!!! She reeks :rofl:

she has luckily shedded most of her coat by now (still loosing a bit though ) and despite vacuuming every day it still looks like ive killed a couple of rabbits :dohh:

im hoping to receive my BG organic tomorrow :D, that and ive emailed the only supplier of Gro baby in NZ (they were out of everything) to ask when they get more in again.. FX it will be soon !


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hi ladies, I have tried out a Terry nappy this morning but Cassidy seems really restricted in it, like when I try to sit her on my lap it's really awkward and also her clothes don't fit over it!
I think either I'm doing it wrong or I need a different fold!
Can anyone advise which fold is best for a baby approximately 12lb in weight? 

On a sort of okay note, I put one of the naughtybaby nappies on her last night and considering she had it on from around midnight until 8 this morning it faired ok, some very slight leakage but I think I need more practice to make sure it's on secure enough!


----------



## Faerie

Hey Bekki, can't give any help on the terrys but good to hear about the naughty babys - I'm waiting for 3 in the post, think I'll use them as a daytime nappy though.

Lunaty, I realised Gro Baby is actually American, just when I first googled it was all Australian sites coming up so thought it was Ozzie and they'd have them in NZ... anyway, hope you get some soon!! We're planning on going to the US in early November so I've asked my cousin to source some Gro Baby and Kiwi Pie nappies for me - much cheaper than me buying them here or having them shipped! Might get some more Fuzzi Bunz too.

Good luck with the dog washing, I don't envy you! When I was an Au Pair we had a golden retriever and he shed soo much, I was very fed up of hoovering!


----------



## Bekkiboo

No worries I'm sure someone will be along shortly who uses them! x


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun, i use terry's sometimes hun....what fold are you using at the moment hunni ??? 

sara

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

haha i wish she was a golden!!! 
Honestly Malamutes are known to shed their whole undercoat for a week or two.. and let me tell you.. i could easily fill 3 rubbish bags with the fur i have combed out of her already..

she only managed to shake about 3 times whilst in the tub so i am not completely soaked :rofl: and she smells of lovely strawberrys (for however short it will last!), at least she stays in the tub, my other dog (the staffy) barely sheds or has fur but she hates being in the tub and always wants to jump out which is more of a hassle!

As for the Gro baby's yeah i figured as much when i googled their manufacturer :haha: but they did catch my eye so am still wanting them now!!!!

baby is driving me nuts, i seemed to have popped out quite a bit in the last few days i think,, i cant get my socks on properly anymore... nor can i close any jacket i own..
(good thing the weather is getting better) and he is constantly moving even though it is so cramped in there.. i honeslt dont know how much more he is gonna grow in the next 10 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

saraendepity said:


> hey hun, i use terry's sometimes hun....what fold are you using at the moment hunni ???
> 
> sara
> 
> xxx

I tried the kite wrap but it's all bulky and sticking out of her nappy, I think the problem with restriction is the wraps I've got, they are supposed to go up to 15lb but I think that needs to be lowered!

I'm going to browse for some better wraps now, possibly going to go for the motherease rikki wraps. Do they have a bit of 'give' around the waistline? Obviously without being too much to cause leakage? I don't want her tummy to be all squashed :nope:


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty :shock: that's a lot of fur!! I was a meanie and used to hose down the dog in the garden, soap him up and then hose him down again... silly big lug was so friendly he wouldn't run away!

Kiwi Pie are by the same manufacturer as Gro Baby, I'm just going to get one as they're cute! I'll put her in her Gro Baby tonight and let you know how it does. The pop-in was amazing last night, even if it is very heavy - definitely a night time nappy!


----------



## saraendepity

sorry hun the only wraps i used were popolini which are the same as motherease but i dunno which :dohh: sorry hun!!!! i sometimes tuck the wrap uo the legs of the terry a little bit n that will give a bit more freedom? what wraps are you using at the moment??


----------



## Bekkiboo

I bought some from nappy elite, their own brand I think, I guess you get what you pay for, they were only cheap!

I'm going to buy and try a couple of different ones and see how they go.

I think it's all trial and error but other than the naughty baby nappies which I like, it seems to be more error at the moment!


----------



## saraendepity

lol it takes time and practice to find out what works for you and your LO ! if you have ANY questions please dont hesitate to ask :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

I think I'm discovering that, by the time I've found one that works she will be potty trained lol


----------



## saraendepity

lol


----------



## Faerie

£18 Blueberrys on ebay! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BLUEBERR...s_LE?hash=item41491ca74b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## Faerie

Just realised those are side snaps... there are these though for 19.99 or best offer https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110433079114


----------



## saraendepity

Faerie said:


> £18 Blueberrys on ebay! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BLUEBERR...s_LE?hash=item41491ca74b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

theyre not the SS hun they're tthe BTP's i e mailed the seller asking and he said the pic is just to illustrate the colour :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

saraendepity said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> £18 Blueberrys on ebay! https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-BLUEBERR...s_LE?hash=item41491ca74b&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14
> 
> theyre not the SS hun they're tthe BTP's i e mailed the seller asking and he said the pic is just to illustrate the colour :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Cool :)

I'm going to save my money for the Gro Babys and Kiwi Pie though... think I'll need a spare empty suitcase for the US!


----------



## saraendepity

lol - i'm defo gonna try a gro baby!! will have to wait tho...rob will kill me-i think i've spent about £150 on nappy's the past couple of weeks:blush: whoops!!!!

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

Yeah, me too... Miguel has no idea!! Thank goodness for my UK bank account ;)

So I just gave Sofia her 10pm feed and heard her poop, opened up the nappy and there wasn't much poop, and it had only gone on the night booster. I took it out and not only was the liner underneath not damp but the other side of the booster wasn't even damp! This is after just over 4 hours. I've put in a LL liner and kept the nappy on her.


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: dont'cha just love cloth!! - if that was a sposie you'd ahev ahd to do a full change!!!1!

what are you using overnight hun ??


----------



## Faerie

Oh, sorry, this is the Gro Baby :)

So far I really love this nappy (incase you couldn't tell :rofl:) the only downside is that if you don't have a tumble dryer the liner takes at least 24hrs to line dry :shock: so at least 2 liners per shell needed. I guess that's why they're so absorbent though.

If we do go to the US and you want me to get you one let me know - they're about £15 there compared to £22 in Europe.


----------



## saraendepity

ooh they sound fab!!!! let me no if you do go and dont mind picking me up a couple!!! :hugs:
yeh i agree about the really absorbant ones taking ages to dry!!! my pop in takes forever to line dry if i dont wanna use the tumbler but i suppose thats the sacrifice for no leaks!!lol 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

Yeah, the pop-in and gro baby take the same time to dry, though the gro baby shell dries quicker, almost instantly. Plus the gro baby liner stays nice and soft when line dried, it's like a little padded cushion although the overall nappy is trimmer than the pop-in.


----------



## Lunaty

oew oew if someone is heading over to tthe US def get me 3 too!!!!
i still havent had an awnser from the place that sells them here..

Oww and i received my BG organic today!!! With the wipes bucket...
Wipes are lovely colors but quite thin.. (only 1 layer) and the bucket quite small.. which i guess is a good thing.. but i ma need to buy myself some extra thick wipes..


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> oew oew if someone is heading over to tthe US def get me 3 too!!!!
> i still havent had an awnser from the place that sells them here..
> 
> Oww and i received my BG organic today!!! With the wipes bucket...
> Wipes are lovely colors but quite thin.. (only 1 layer) and the bucket quite small.. which i guess is a good thing.. but i ma need to buy myself some extra thick wipes..

why not make your own hun?? i made a few with some terry nappies and some fleece and a cut up microfibre bath robe!!!! lust cut them into size i wanted and ran them up on the sewing machine!!:thumbup::thumbup: if you dont have a machine, do you know anyone who does who could do them for you ??? they cost pennies and are really good, that w:thumbup:y you can have whatever colour size and maerial you want??? how are you feeling now hun ? hope you got rid of that awful cold :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Hey Sara!
jup the cold is gone :thumbsup: just a nasty rendezvous with the dentist in half an hour grr...

yeah it's a good idea to make my own wipes, i dont have a sewing machine at the moment an dont know anyone who has.. ?! Maybe the MIL?!

there is a hobby shop not to far from here with fabric, i may have a quick look hehe
i need to do a shopping trip soon anyway, i need to get my hospital bag packed and dont have any PJ's etc.. 

I need those Gro baby's now! GOt reply back they are back in stock in 10 days...
They cost $40,- here so not as bad as i thought but the US is still 10$ cheaper i think..


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi girls!! How is everyone today??

Has anyone ever ordered naughty babies from ebay? I ordered 3 on the 21st and I still haven't had them, despite the fact it says 'from uk' and I got an email from them saying to expect them in 1-2 days!

Another question about fleece. Is it my washing machine that really churns fleece up, or does it happen to everyone? I always make sure that velcro is stuck to the laundry tabs etc, but every time I get my nappies out, the fleece seems more bobbly each time. Any tips/advice? xxx


----------



## saraendepity

i ordered from naughty babies twice, the first time they came the next day!!!!! the second time they took a week and a half!!! dunno whats going on there?? i cant comment about fleece liners hun as i dont use em but i'm sure someone will be along very soon 
:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Its not just the liners....its all fleece! We are talking the insides of BG's, BBs, cheapies etc. All end up quite bobbly really quickly :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hi ladies, how is everyone? Haven't been on in a little while as have been uber busy. Have i missed anything exciting in the world of fluff? :laugh2:


----------



## Faerie

Dunno about the fleece... maybe try not using the dryer when you can, normally fleece dries pretty quickly right?

I ordered from naughty baby over a week ago too... I know I'm in France but I'm impatient, grrr!


----------



## Lunaty

Morning all,
I planning on doing some chores today aswell as having my 31 week midwife appointment but now im waiting for our government to update us what to do about the Tsunami warning that has been given out for NZ this morning!!!

apparently Samoa has already been hit, no news on how bad but seeking higher ground there now.. hmmm i migt have to get my doggies ready.. they say if it ihits it should hit around 10AM here... (n about 2 hours time)


----------



## kirsten1985

Argh! That's pretty scary! Let us know what's happening! :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

Oh my gosh Lunaty, how frightening!! I haven' seen anything in the news, will google now.

Hey thelilbumo :hi: Well, I've been trying to make it my mission to convert everyone to Gro Baby nappies :)

BTW Lunaty, with postage to NZ if they're only $10 more expensive there I think you might as well just buy them there as postage would probably be at least $10.
Sara, I can defo pick you some up, my sister is planning to come the 2nd week of Nov once we're back so she could then post them in the UK meaning it wouldn't cost much at all. Wouldn't really cost much to post from Switzerland either if I send it slow post.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah id be buying at least 3 hehe

Anyway... Samoa seems to have one death and some wounded.. first flood would hit NZ at 9.44 on the east coast and we were advices to see higher ground if near beaches (i life right next to one :dohh:)

Auckland should be hit around 11 (were i live).. about a meter high tsunami...(doenst sound very big does it!) yet Samoa only had a 1.5 meter one..good news is that the next island that got hit only got hit with a 0.7 M wave..

ive gathered all our important papers (passports etc..) and have the dogs collected just in case..

Ill be waiting for some news when the first wave should hit so i know if i have to move or not.. hope it will all blow out like a little candle haha luckily we have some island surrounding us which should take some of the heat off..


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh it sounds terrifying! I would be scared! How long is it 'til they think it will get there? I still can't get the hang of the time difference :dohh:

Hope you're all ok

:)


----------



## princessellie

ive never had any problems with fleece but then i handwash all mine and dry it on the line, cos i make my nappies out of all fleece they dry sooo quickly on the line and then its just the boosters that take a bit longer

x


----------



## Lunaty

well it's 10.20 AM now.. i havent heard anything.. it should hit aucks in another 40 min..

https://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/civil-defence-warnings-throughout-nz-3040186


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> yeah id be buying at least 3 hehe
> 
> Anyway... Samoa seems to have one death and some wounded.. first flood would hit NZ at 9.44 on the east coast and we were advices to see higher ground if near beaches (i life right next to one :dohh:)
> 
> Auckland should be hit around 11 (were i live).. about a meter high tsunami...(doenst sound very big does it!) yet Samoa only had a 1.5 meter one..good news is that the next island that got hit only got hit with a 0.7 M wave..
> 
> ive gathered all our important papers (passports etc..) and have the dogs collected just in case..
> 
> Ill be waiting for some news when the first wave should hit so i know if i have to move or not.. hope it will all blow out like a little candle haha luckily we have some island surrounding us which should take some of the heat off..

:shock:

OMG i would be pooing in my pants if i was you!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty, I wana go to bed!! 

Has anything happened?

x


----------



## Lunaty

It has hit no real damage yet, we are still not in the clear though..


----------



## kirsten1985

Has it gone yet? :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

oooh Sammy, hope you and your family are okay :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

oh no sam, i hope everything is ok ... huge huge :hugs: for you, OH, Cole and two Furbabies 

sara

xxxx


----------



## princessellie

i hope its not too bad hun :hugs:

x


----------



## Lunaty

well it should hit here soon.. there is a lot of wind and trees are moving like crazy..
they said move to higher ground on the coast ..

were partly up the hill so DH and i decsided after hearing that there was no real damage yet just hige waves that id stay put.. crossing my fingers atm we wont get fludded ...


----------



## thelilbump

<<< crossing fingers and toes 4 u!


----------



## saraendepity

omg i have everything crossed for you hun, :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

when will u get the all clear?

x


----------



## Lunaty

i think we are almost in the clear there is word that the tsunami warning has been canceled.. !

it should have hit by now.. a friend who lives right on the beach said she is stayign int he house too.. cant really see anything apart from the woind.. seems we are lucky :D


----------



## Faerie

Just watching the news, so scared for you! Looks like it's going to hit eastern Australia too.


----------



## Faerie

Ooo yay!


----------



## saraendepity

thats fantastic news hun :yipee:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, so glad youre ok

x


----------



## Lunaty

https://tvnz.co.nz/national-news/tsunami-warnings-pacific-cancelled-3040537

Its all good now, weve got the clear :)


----------



## princessellie

:wohoo:


----------



## saraendepity

thank god!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Oh ladies with little boys check these out; https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Thomas-The-T...s_LE?hash=item19b68f8e21&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14 the seller also has the same one in poppers. That's so cute! Glad my OH hasn't seen it or he'd be making me buy it for my girl :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kirsten, just wanted to say I tried out the nappies and wrap today and they work fab, no leaks or anything, I'm guessing they are the little lamb ones going by the labels? 
Thank you again for sending them to me x :hugs:

Just wanted to ask, is it normal for it to feel awkward sitting Cassidy upright on my lap? Just seems a bit stiff, but I'm not sure if this is because neither of us are used to it yet??


----------



## Lunaty

It's funny but they never used to have that thomas show in the Netherlands.. im not sure if they have it here... cute little nappy though ;)

well life returned as normal here.. went to another midwife appointment and got scolded for only doing my glucose test 2 days before :rofl:

Weather has turned to poo here, lots of rain.. (grr it should be spring!) temp is round 18 degrees though! no nappy washing for me then! And i at least have to give those new nappies a couple of washes! I refuse to hang them in the garage though as the chance of black stuff suddenly appearing on them is pretty high (hubby loves his cars :dohh:) 

Maybe i should buy an extra drying rack and put them in bubba's room for now :D
Maybe i should just be cheaky and do some sopping hehehe


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah the one with the sheep on is the little lamb, other is the bambeasy. Wrap is little lamb. Sorry, I should have put a note in, I'm rubbish at stuff like that, too disorganised!!

How do you mean awkward on your lap? Cos of the chunky nappies or cos she doesn't sit up straight yet?

:)


----------



## Bekkiboo

She likes me to hold her in the sitting position on my lap and normally it's easy to sit her up but when she has any sort of cloth nappy on she kind of goes all stiff like cardboard and it feels kind of like she's fighting against sitting up! If that makes any sense at all?

Again I think it's because neither of us are used to them but just wanted to see if any other mums felt the same starting out!


----------



## kirsten1985

I think a lot of cloth nappies can make sitting up feel different, I guess you just get used to it? I do find though that Freya can sit unaided for a lot longer with no nappy on than she can when wearing one. Maybe as they get bigger this is less of an issue, as the nappy is not as high round their waist, therefore less restrictive.

Lol, maybe :shrug:

I guess some nappies feel stiffer than others as well. I do remember when Freya was younger she fitted into her bumbo well before the age recommendation as her nappy held her upright!! :lol:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I think I need to relax and stop worrying so darn much lol 
All it takes it one funny comment off my OH or someone in his family and I immediately begin to doubt myself! I just need to ignore the lot of them, this is my last child and my last opportunity to do things right and I intend to succeed!!


----------



## Faerie

I know Sofia is definitely less comfortable on her back in the cloth nappy, at night I have to put her down on her tummy. It's true, she does fit in the bumbo better though!

Ok, I just had to share this with you, Gro Baby have gorgeous new prints out! https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/gr...6c97-Gro+Baby+Print+Patterns&utm_medium=email


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah!! Do it the way you want or you will only end up wishing you had. Once you have been doing it a few weeks and have the nappies and routine you like best you will feel so much better about it. Think how much nicer it is for Cassidy to have a lovely fluffy nappy rather than a crunchy sposie, bet she's enjoying it!

I got my new little lamb fleecy liners yesterday, they are soooooo soft, made me realise my lovely soft old ones are not as soft as I thought they were! :rofl: Still nice though, lol. Think I'm going to order 2 new BG AIO Organice today, then that's me done, new stash sorted!! :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well I really liked the little lamb and have ordered a few from the little lamb website!

Cassidy loves nappy changing time, always has, she smiles away at me when I'm changing her but I think she loves it more with cloth nappies :thumbup:

My niece asked why Cassidy had a different nappy on yesterday and wants some cloth nappies for her dollies! Talk about converting the new generation!

So how is everyone this morning? x


----------



## kirsten1985

Bekkiboo said:


> My niece asked why Cassidy had a different nappy on yesterday and wants some cloth nappies for her dollies! Talk about converting the new generation!

Awwww!


----------



## kirsten1985

Does anyone know a website where I can get Pop Ins and BG AIO's? Green Me, which I usually use have just put up the price from 15.50 for a BG to 16.75, which I know is still cheaper than a lot of places, but I have got used to the cheap prices and free delivery! I need a Pop In booster and 2 BGs, and would like to get them from the same place! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Faerie said:


> I know Sofia is definitely less comfortable on her back in the cloth nappy, at night I have to put her down on her tummy. It's true, she does fit in the bumbo better though!
> 
> Ok, I just had to share this with you, Gro Baby have gorgeous new prints out! https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/gr...6c97-Gro+Baby+Print+Patterns&utm_medium=email

Ieck those prints are gorgeous!!! Im so temped to order them form that website but hte shipping is 32$ alone grrr... 
Im still waiting for the normal colors to com ein to stock here :wacko:


----------



## princessellie

when leyla was smaller everytime i laid her down in one of my nappies she would look so uncomfy, her bum was well high cos of all the cloth haha, but she got used to it and i dont think she was uncomfy cos shes slept ok, maybe try putting her on her side until she gets used to it? also, now that shes a bit bigger it doesnt look so bulky on her for some reason

x


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies how are we all? i've missed you all over the past few days but mr h is still not himself and i've been ssssoooo busy.
Bekki i haven't forgotten to send you a parcel i'm still finding things for in it lol there's some kooshies, a tots bot, a few wraps, some liners a stuffable neppy and i am still sorting all my stash out so there will be more.
I have been and payed for my holiday and nearly cried handing £370 over i said to dh just think of the fluff i could buy with that but i just got the shut up look off of him lol, but at least i can now start looking at some slings and fluff, will catch up later with you all.xx


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies!!! wow i've been sooo busy the past few days or so so i havent been able to get on here properly!!!

quick update...

i recieved most of my fluff.... 
Laurie i got the pop in - Love it!!
that nappy that you give me the link for donna - the mammas touch pocket one :blush: well i won it on e bay and it came yesterday!! :happydance: 
i also got my new tiny eco wrap this morning!! well impressed as i ordered it on monday(i think) and it arrived today and they said it would probably take a while to come !! :wohoo: so daisy has it on at the moment!! :yipee: i love it!! 
i'm waiting for a nappy from princess ellie as i loved the last one sooo much and waiting for my weenotions....sooooooooo excited about that !!!!!

well my poor princess has her first tooth making a little appearance in her gum (and she's not even 4 months yet!!) and she's in quite a bit of pain :cry: so gotta see to her, hope everyone is well :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## princessellie

awww her little tooth!! bet ur soo proud though, i know i was lol, if not a bit sad that my princess was growing up

your nappy is in my sewing machine as we speak, will be done by tomorrow :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

i'm super proud tho i cant believe shees getting teeth already.....makes it so real that she's gonna be a big girl some day n not my baby forever if that makes sense!!!

sooooooo excited about my ellie nappy!!!! cant wait to get it!! 

sara

xxxx


----------



## princessellie

i know its such a scary thought, theyll all be gobby teenagers before we know it EEK!

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> i know its such a scary thought, theyll all be gobby teenagers before we know it EEK!
> 
> x

shhhhh!!!!:ignore::ignore:


----------



## dippy dee

Ellie my nappy came thankyou i love it :happydance::kiss:


----------



## princessellie

:D glad like it hun

x


----------



## dippy dee

Morning girls well :happydance: not only did my zebra nappy come yesterday my itti and 5 coolababys arrived as well, i could of hugged my postman lol.
But now i'm not waiting for any fluff :cry: and i like waiting for fluff, dh says i have to sort my stash out and sell some of it if i want more cause apparently i am addicted to i mean :blush: me addicted to fluff never :haha: luckily ellie makes amazing fluff and at a brill price so i'm going to get some off of her website but ssssssshhhhhhhhhh don't tell jon, mmmmm i wounder if they do rehabs for fluff addicts :dohh:
Well off to get the kids ready for school x


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: i'm sure there should be health warnings on fluff !!!! i'm still waiting for a few bits but i know once they come i'll be gutted i'm not waiting for anymore:hissy: hgood news is tho i'm still waiting for the £30 cheque from the council so once that comes i'll be able to order a few more bits!!!

omg i forgot to tell you lot - i've just dyed a load of my terry squares to jazz em up a bit !!lol they are now shocking pink !! lol love em!!!! dont use them very often but they look sooooo cool now - i done some wipes and muslin squares too !!!:yipee:

sara

xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Wow I'm going to go dye some terries now! :) I already have some pink muslins, although I cheated, they came like that, lol.


----------



## saraendepity

lol


----------



## Lunaty

i always like to dye stuff in cool colors.. (you should tie dye them!!!) specially if i have ruined them before in the wash :rofl:

i am still trying to find some nice bargains but there havent been any nice nappies on line since about 2 weeks now :( :growlmad: im getting withdrawal symptoms!


----------



## Bekkiboo

dippy dee said:


> Hi ladies how are we all? i've missed you all over the past few days but mr h is still not himself and i've been ssssoooo busy.
> Bekki i haven't forgotten to send you a parcel i'm still finding things for in it lol there's some kooshies, a tots bot, a few wraps, some liners a stuffable neppy and i am still sorting all my stash out so there will be more.
> I have been and payed for my holiday and nearly cried handing £370 over i said to dh just think of the fluff i could buy with that but i just got the shut up look off of him lol, but at least i can now start looking at some slings and fluff, will catch up later with you all.xx


Hiya Dippy hun, 

Thank you hun, there's no rush for it, just make sure Mr H gets better!

I had a right palaver last night with Cassidy, didn't know what was wrong with her! Normally we have no problems settling her but last night she cried more or less none stop for an hour and a half before finally giving in and going to sleep. She was in my arms too so quite shocking that I couldn't settle her down! :shrug:

She seems okay today though :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> _*i'm super proud tho i cant believe shees getting teeth already.....makes it so real that she's gonna be a big girl some day n not my baby forever if that makes sense!!!*_sooooooo excited about my ellie nappy!!!! cant wait to get it!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

Just you wait till her first birthday, thats a shocker!! :cry::blush:


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: bekki, hope Cassidy is okay x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thank you hun x I think she was just having an off day!


----------



## saraendepity

well we're in the process of playing with our mommys touch paris pocket (apparently) birth to potty (its massive and totally baggy on her!!!)but looks cute!!! think its gonna have to go away for a while till she chubbs out a bit!!!!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

oo i've seen them mummy touch ones. Have you tried them before? You'll have let me know how you get/got on :flower:

Can't remember if i asked previously but don't remember getting an answer, has anyone tried Ellas House nappies? Specifically Bumhuggers?


----------



## dizzyspells

Hi all!!Not really had chance to catch up with you all,things been pretty hectic with one thing and another.Hope everyone is well and not having to many fluff leaks.

I have gone back to sposies at night as we were having leaks to often and I was up and down like a yo yo with him,least this way we both get a better sleep.x


----------



## saraendepity

not tries ellas house hun sorry!!! the mommy's touch was HUUUUUUUUUUGE on daisy but it didnt leak tho and stood up to a massively explosive poo:thumbup:

sara

xxxx


----------



## chloethewise

thelilbump, I've got an ellas bumhugger. I found it ok, but not my fav. Bit skinny between the legs and also takes FOREVER to dry.

Has anyone tried weenotions? I've seen the cutest bunny one on jabula nappies, but I can't decide between sized or one-size....


----------



## saraendepity

few girls on here have tried wee notions..i have a custom one on order...apparently they are really good:thumbup:


----------



## chloethewise

saraendepity said:


> few girls on here have tried wee notions..i have a custom one on order...apparently they are really good:thumbup:

Do the custom ones take long? I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting for nappies :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

chloethewise said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> few girls on here have tried wee notions..i have a custom one on order...apparently they are really good:thumbup:
> 
> Do the custom ones take long? I'm so impatient when it comes to waiting for nappies :haha:Click to expand...

between2-3 weeks apparently:happydance::happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

i've purchased from wee notions (wipes not a nappy i'm afraid) and they were pretty good delivery wise it was about 12/13 days


----------



## dippy dee

yay you go sara you are so clever lol get oh to join on np bit and then us ladies can get him addicted to fluff and he can then spend all his money on fluff for Daisy, god what a plan, i'm off to get dh to join lol x


----------



## dippy dee

ok ladies after a bit of a sort out i'm selling some cloth so just uploading pics etc now, i'm selling loads of wraps, tots bots and kooshies etc dh says i need to get rid of some so i can buy more.


----------



## chloethewise

I'm thinking about trying some reusable wipes. How many do I need, anyone here use them - how many do you have?


----------



## princessellie

im in the process of making some so soon i will use them :thumbup: theyre meant to be so much better for babies bum, and since leyla constantly has bad nappy rash ive started thinking maybe its the wipes :shrug:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I use them, I have about 20 altogether, some I made myself and some I bought. They are really good, much nicer for little bums!


----------



## Faerie

Hi girls :hi: DH is home so can't stalk BnB much.

I was hoping that all my fluff packages would arrive before he got home but nooo, his first morning back he goes to the post box and there's 6 packages for me :blush: followed by at least one per day since.. whoops!

Tried out the ebay naughty babys today and must say I'm very impressed! We'll see how they wash and last but I like the design, only thing is maybe they're a bit tight around the leg, and Sofia's hardly huge.

Ooo, also I got a fleece wrap off ebay from eccobots and it's fantastic with the little lambs, I used the same wrap all morning (changed the nappy 3 times) and it never once got wet. Super.

I bought reusable wipes from the same place, bamboo on one side and fleece on the other.

We've had a few night time leaks with the pop-in, grrr, plus it's just so sopping wet in the morning. It doesn't seem to fit Sofia very well, really shows that what works for one baby won't for another, guess that's why there are so many makes.


----------



## Faerie

saraendepity said:


> well we're in the process of playing with our mommys touch paris pocket (apparently) birth to potty (its massive and totally baggy on her!!!)but looks cute!!! think its gonna have to go away for a while till she chubbs out a bit!!!!!!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Ha ha, I nearly bid on that one! In the end I bid on the feather print one instead, which I just won. We'll see if it fits Sofia or not.


----------



## kirsten1985

I have an eccobots fleece wrap too, I love it! Mines a really bright swirly rainbow one. :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Sorry to hear the Pop In's been leaking for you Henny, bit rubbish of it! Mine are still doing great, but yeah, they are soaked in the morning!


----------



## saraendepity

hey ladies!!! damn...you have foiled my plan donna!!lol :dohh:

how are you all doing today?? hope everyone has been leak free today !! we're using a pop in tonight, with a fuzzibunz insert just for giid measure!!!! getting soooo impatient for my weenotions to come!!! :happydance:

:hugs: to everyone!!

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

chloethewise said:


> I'm thinking about trying some reusable wipes. How many do I need, anyone here use them - how many do you have?

I have 16 at the moment, 10 from weenotions and 6 cheapo junior joys (don't bother with J Joy's they're rubbish!) i got in my starter bundle. They do me ok but ideally i'd like a few more, think i'll buy another bundle from weenotions and get rid of the JJ's.


----------



## saraendepity

i have loads of wipes...too many to be honest!!!!i have 10 from Bum Genius, about 20 that i made myself! 10 from weenotions and another set on their way from WN!! i'd say 20 would be an ideal number if you wash everyday :hugs:

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Hi Ladies.

How are we? Well after such a busy week after having our first birthday and all of us being full of a cold i have to confess we've been using 'sposies as it was just easier but we're back in cloth today :happydance: I'd forgotten how fast you go through disposables but a few days in and we'd used the emergency supply :dohh: Back to cloth now anyway, looking forward to trying out our new BB properly, she only wore it once and did a massive poop in it within 30 minutes of wearing it :blush:

I promised i'd hold off buying nappies a little more now but i've just seen the one size daisy print fuzzi for £11.XX and i'm sure thats the cheapest i've ever seen the one size! hmmm to buy or not to buy?! :shrug: :laugh2:


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> Hi Ladies.
> 
> How are we? Well after such a busy week after having our first birthday and all of us being full of a cold i have to confess we've been using 'sposies as it was just easier but we're back in cloth today :happydance: I'd forgotten how fast you go through disposables but a few days in and we'd used the emergency supply :dohh: Back to cloth now anyway, looking forward to trying out our new BB properly, she only wore it once and did a massive poop in it within 30 minutes of wearing it :blush:
> 
> I promised i'd hold off buying nappies a little more now but i've just seen the one size daisy print fuzzi for £11.XX and i'm sure thats the cheapest i've ever seen the one size! hmmm to buy or not to buy?! :shrug: :laugh2:


Where where where did you see fuzzi bunz for that price??

Sofia likes to poop in her BBs too!


----------



## saraendepity

i wanna no too!!!! i need more daisy prints!! lol


----------



## Lunaty

Morning ladies!!

Hope all are doing good :) how are the little ones doing?
I think i have to put myself on a ban for a little while..

After i had my hopes set on the Gro baby naps i saw Hannah put her skull WN up for sale and ijust couldnt resist :rofl: (good thing DH likes it too!)

I bought myself a matching black diaper pail box with a skull on it to hehehe *note i am on no way or form gothic either :haha:

Now i also got the coming home outft sorted and my Hospital PJ's.. im skinnen (and i have to do some groceries today too JIKES!)


----------



## Faerie

Who knew that buying nappies could be so addictive?? I dread to think how many I'd have bought if I'd spent my pregnancy thinking about them too! 

I told Miguel that the naughty baby nappies were £13 for 3 and he was like "that's expensive for nappies" ahhh the poor naive man, I told him they normally cost that much each, better not mention the Gro Baby or Blueberry price!


----------



## thelilbump

The fuzzi bunz are on offer at jabula https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_4_5 one size were £12.99 and now 10% off so £11.69 +1.52 p&p. Please tell me they're the right ones coz i ordered one earlier :dohh:!!


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> The fuzzi bunz are on offer at jabula https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_4_5 one size were £12.99 and now 10% off so £11.69 +1.52 p&p. Please tell me they're the right ones coz i ordered one earlier :dohh:!!

The daisy print pic looks like the old style but the pic lower down on the page where it explains the nappy is the new stlye ie it has 3 popper visible. They sound like the right one though, I'm going to see if they deliver to France.

Thanks!


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump that was very naughty of you to show me that website... now I have seen lots of super cute nappies which keep jumping into my shopping basket!!!
How cute are the goodmamas?? I want them all!!


----------



## Faerie

Just one new fuzzi bunz I said to myself....

x Duckies Fleece Liners £0.99 
1 x Sweet Almond Oil £4.49 
1 x Cuddly-bub Hello Kitty Bamboo All in Two - Onesize £14.99 
1 x Minkee Reusable Wipes 
Minkee Fabric Kiwi Bubbles on Chocolate
Toweling Bamboo Toweling £2.19 
1 x Hahtuvahullu Magic Hedgehogs Pocket Nappy - Medium £12.99 
1 x Hahtuvahullu Bamboo Cotton Fleece Insert £5.99 
1 x Fuzzi Bunz One Size Red Daisy £11.69 


must.stop.must.stop.


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:
so much for restraint huh !
That reminds me, gotta check f those gro baby's are back in stock now hehe

* just came back, BOOO not in stock but it guess that is kinda a good thing..


Say have any of yuo girls just used normal microfibre cloth in a pocket nappy?

Ive had that Lime green Newborn pocket laying without an insert and i saw this big lime green microfibre cloth (40 x 40 and i think two sided) on special so i brought it home with me thinking what if..

Ive folded it in three and flipped the top over on the front and it fits very neatly.. i just have no clue if this is gonna work haha... (note to self really need to wash it a couple of times first though :rofl:)


----------



## Faerie

I've used microfibre cloth with my fitted nappies and it works really well! I used it to boost the little lambs at night.


----------



## Lunaty

yes, as a booster it should be perfect, im just not entirely sure if a whole NB pocket nappy filled with micro would do it.. though there isnt much room for anything else now , mind you it's newborn size.. they wont wee that much in the first couple of weeks right :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

Faerie said:


> thelilbump that was very naughty of you to show me that website... now I have seen lots of super cute nappies which keep jumping into my shopping basket!!!
> How cute are the goodmamas?? I want them all!!

:haha:



Faerie said:


> Just one new fuzzi bunz I said to myself....
> 
> x Duckies Fleece Liners £0.99
> 1 x Sweet Almond Oil £4.49
> 1 x Cuddly-bub Hello Kitty Bamboo All in Two - Onesize £14.99
> 1 x Minkee Reusable Wipes
> Minkee Fabric Kiwi Bubbles on Chocolate
> Toweling Bamboo Toweling £2.19
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Magic Hedgehogs Pocket Nappy - Medium £12.99
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Bamboo Cotton Fleece Insert £5.99
> 1 x Fuzzi Bunz One Size Red Daisy £11.69
> 
> 
> must.stop.must.stop.

:rofl: love it!! I was eyeing up that hello kitty one aswell! Wasn't sure tho i've never heard of cuddly bub. Would you let me know if it's any good please?

My FB was dispatched today and so was my upsy daisy nappy, hopefully a fluffy week for me :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty, i've been using a regular microfibre cloth as a booster for night time nappies, not had a problem yet *touch wood* :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Lunaty, i've been using a regular microfibre cloth as a booster for night time nappies, not had a problem yet *touch wood* :thumbup:

Cool to know, thanks!
man im so tired i should really get my ass in to gear and start doing some laundry as that has piled up again .. :dohh:

it must be the waking up 3 times a night thing :nope:


----------



## Faerie

:cry:

We've had about 4 leaky nights in a row :( Even the Gro Baby failed last night. So that's a pop-in, gro baby and blueberry. I'm going to try the fuzzi bunz tonight, hoping it won't let me down!

Might have something to do with the fact that Sofia has decided that daytime feeding is boring and she's much rather feed every 1.5-2 hours during the night. Mummy is going slowly crazy...


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> thelilbump that was very naughty of you to show me that website... now I have seen lots of super cute nappies which keep jumping into my shopping basket!!!
> How cute are the goodmamas?? I want them all!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Just one new fuzzi bunz I said to myself....
> 
> x Duckies Fleece Liners £0.99
> 1 x Sweet Almond Oil £4.49
> 1 x Cuddly-bub Hello Kitty Bamboo All in Two - Onesize £14.99
> 1 x Minkee Reusable Wipes
> Minkee Fabric Kiwi Bubbles on Chocolate
> Toweling Bamboo Toweling £2.19
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Magic Hedgehogs Pocket Nappy - Medium £12.99
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Bamboo Cotton Fleece Insert £5.99
> 1 x Fuzzi Bunz One Size Red Daisy £11.69
> 
> 
> must.stop.must.stop.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: love it!! I was eyeing up that hello kitty one aswell! Wasn't sure tho i've never heard of cuddly bub. Would you let me know if it's any good please?
> 
> My FB was dispatched today and so was my upsy daisy nappy, hopefully a fluffy week for me :happydance:Click to expand...


I just had to give in to the hello kitty! Think it could've been a binliner with hello kitty on and I'd have still bought it...

I'm really looking forward to receiving the hahtuvmathingymajig as I've heard great things about it.


----------



## saraendepity

Faerie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> thelilbump that was very naughty of you to show me that website... now I have seen lots of super cute nappies which keep jumping into my shopping basket!!!
> How cute are the goodmamas?? I want them all!!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Just one new fuzzi bunz I said to myself....
> 
> x Duckies Fleece Liners £0.99
> 1 x Sweet Almond Oil £4.49
> 1 x Cuddly-bub Hello Kitty Bamboo All in Two - Onesize £14.99
> 1 x Minkee Reusable Wipes
> Minkee Fabric Kiwi Bubbles on Chocolate
> Toweling Bamboo Toweling £2.19
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Magic Hedgehogs Pocket Nappy - Medium £12.99
> 1 x Hahtuvahullu Bamboo Cotton Fleece Insert £5.99
> 1 x Fuzzi Bunz One Size Red Daisy £11.69
> 
> 
> must.stop.must.stop.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: love it!! I was eyeing up that hello kitty one aswell! Wasn't sure tho i've never heard of cuddly bub. Would you let me know if it's any good please?
> 
> My FB was dispatched today and so was my upsy daisy nappy, hopefully a fluffy week for me :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just had to give in to the hello kitty! Think it could've been a binliner with hello kitty on and I'd have still bought it...
> 
> I'm really looking forward to receiving the hahtuvmathingymajig as I've heard great things about it.Click to expand...


LOL i've never heard of them before...off to investigate!!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

oooooooh they are soooooo cute......i need some GMs first tho!!! :happydance:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oooooooh they are soooooo cute......i need some GMs first tho!!! :happydance:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Lunaty, i've been using a regular microfibre cloth as a booster for night time nappies, not had a problem yet *touch wood* :thumbup:
> 
> Cool to know, thanks!
> man im so tired i should really get my ass in to gear and start doing some laundry as that has piled up again .. :dohh:
> 
> it must be the waking up 3 times a night thing :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs: aww, why u waking? because you need the bathroom? I remember being like that, then at 5 o clock not being able to sleep as you just have a gazillion random things going round your head! I'm sure it's your body preparing for the real thing :laugh2:


----------



## thelilbump

I'd never heard of them hatuwhatsmecalled napies either! 

I got my upsy daisy nappy this morning :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

https://hahtuvahullu.mycashflow.fi/page/8/-in-english

Take a lesson in Finnish first! Very cute nappies :)
 
Poor Lunaty. Does your baby push off the mattress? Sofia used to do that.


----------



## saraendepity

omg i need to see pix of your UD !!!! is it gorgeous???


----------



## thelilbump

It's drying on the radiator as we speak! It's choclate with pink spots. It seems ok though it doesn't come with an insert (not that it said it would just for some reason i presumed it would :blush:) and ok i might be being picky here, but the laundry tabs are a bit annoying because they're actually a little bit too close to the velcro and don't quite attach in the way they should really if that makes sense! Looking forward to giving it a whirl tho, i'll try and remember to take piccies sara!


----------



## Faerie

I haven't seen the upsy daisys, will have to look. I know Sara just wants them for the name!

Something weird, I ordered a BB bamboo from France and then one from the UK and the material is completely different in them! The one from the UK is much nicer.


----------



## saraendepity

lol yep !! he he i'm getting more and more pbsessed with daisy things.......poor kid is gonna be so sick of me by the time she hits 6months !!!

i would think they might be made in different factories ? maybe ? dunno........did you buy both from reputable dealers???

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

The French one was from Lili nappies which is the biggest online distributor in France, and the UK one was from babykind. In the French one the lining of the nappy is bamboo towelling so it goes a bit rough, whereas the UK one is minky I think and just the inserts are bamboo.


----------



## Faerie

p.s I'm Daisy to my family and I've never got tired of all the daisy print items I receive!


----------



## kirsten1985

Faerie said:


> https://hahtuvahullu.mycashflow.fi/page/8/-in-english
> 
> Take a lesson in Finnish first! Very cute nappies :)
> 
> Poor Lunaty. Does your baby push off the mattress? Sofia used to do that.

I like the look of those, and the wool covers look cool! How you find your way around that site enough to actually buy something I don't know!! :dohh: Why do they call you Daisy?


----------



## Faerie

My Mum called me Daisy when she was pregnant with me, and then when I was born they couldn't decide (read agree) on a name so I was Daisy for a bit longer... my Mum still buys me things with daisys on :)
Then again I have a few other nicknames in my family too! Fairy being one of them, I just decided to have Faerie as my name instead :)
I think if I like the Finnish nappy that I got from jabula then I'm going to email the lady and ask her to translate her site for me!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Please nobody say the word 'jabula' anywhere I can read it. I'm obsessed with that side and my OH has banned me from nappies for a week cos he got us a highchair in his lunch break!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Also girls, those of you who use tea tree oil in you nappy buckets, it's only 99p for a 10ml bottle in Quality Save! I also got 3 microfiber cloths from there for a pound (purple, yellow and blue) and they have cut up into quarters to make some lovely soft wipes! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

Babyshambelle said:


> Also girls, those of you who use tea tree oil in you nappy buckets, it's only 99p for a 10ml bottle in Quality Save! I also got 3 microfiber cloths from there for a pound (purple, yellow and blue) and they have cut up into quarters to make some lovely soft wipes! xxx

they're the ones i use as boosters for over night. Think mine were in a blue box. they're fab :thumbup:


----------



## Faerie

:devil: Jabula jabula jabula


----------



## thelilbump

:muaha:


----------



## Plumfairy

Hello all! Havent been in for ages as Im trying to save money now that my maternity pay is dwindling, so have decided to make my own :D I still have 2 upsy daisy nappies on order but havent heard anything! Been about 6 weeks I think:( Getting impatient now!!


----------



## Faerie

Well making your own is wonderful! 

I have a silly question - I have some bamboo terry/fleece boosters, can they go inside pocket nappies? And which way up do they go, fleec or terry next to the bum? Thanks!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah baby seems to be doing dance dance revolution in my tummy!!! On my bladder ofcourse!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JzcqALklRs

I actually woke up this morning totally P'd off... i dream t we were in Holland and we planned to go out.. Dh and our friends headed off to find a nice place but Dh never bothered to ring me were they had ended up and i was sitting home alone with bubs getting more and more pissed that they were somewhere and i couldnt go :haha:

Must be prep for the real thing!


----------



## Faerie

Awww! You'll get some crazy dreams hun, i did anyway! Although doesn't sound too far off my DH.. hee hee


----------



## Lunaty

Faerie said:


> Awww! You'll get some crazy dreams hun, i did anyway! Although doesn't sound too far off my DH.. hee hee

Whahaha it's weird DH is generally very considerate of these things.. (though i give him his free nights wth out me too :rofl:)

But it has literally been AGES (like 2 years or more) since ive gone out into town and the pregnancy thing is literally shattering me now so i make it till about 11 o clock when with friends for dinner etc but def not clubbing :dohh:

I think it was the combination of being back in my Country with bubs there and being taken care of and they all left me :dohh:
I have to mention, in the dream DH did turn up somewhere n the morning! And i gave him a good ear full :blush:

Then i woke up and he was cuddling me in bed :thumbup:


----------



## Faerie

Miguel is just forgetful, I could imagine him forgetting to tell me where he was going.


----------



## princessellie

the boosters would go fleece next to the bum :D

and yes they can be used inside pockets, either way 

x


----------



## thelilbump

Plumfairy said:


> Hello all! Havent been in for ages as Im trying to save money now that my maternity pay is dwindling, so have decided to make my own :D I still have 2 upsy daisy nappies on order but havent heard anything! Been about 6 weeks I think:( Getting impatient now!!

I've just got mine through today so yours should be on its way shortly i imagine as i'm sure we ordered on the same day (31/08/09). I did get a dispatch notification so keep an eye out in your email :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I LOVE MY POSTMAN, though I think he has just seen a bit much of me :blush:cos I was half way through pumping for the milk bank and the doorbell rang! I had olivia on my left shoulder, so i detached myself from the pump and ran to get the door keys incase I locked myself out...but forgot to put the boob away! I had my cardigan on...but once I had got back in realised you could see pretty much everything :blush::blush: 

Anyaway, I got my three Naughty Babies today!!! So excited, they look fab and come with TWO inserts each! Also got two doidy cups through...ok so not necessarily NP but they are fab too.

Though I am on a nappy ban this week :cry: OH never said I couldn't start buying christmas presents! So I ordered a personalised weenotions for my friends little boy (I LOVED looking through all the boys designs!) I went for the lion that is on the example because he looked cute! And I have had his name embroidered on too! :happydance::happydance:

Love Laura xxx


----------



## Lunaty

haha at the postman story, who said that line of work is boring ;)

im expecting s load of packages this/ next week too :D
Mum and my sis have send me a baby package for the baby shower from Holland whch is nearly 5KG!! 

Cant wait to receive it though i promised her i wouldnt open it until the baby shower on 1st of Nov... :dohh:

The Gro baby nappy's are back on the website but we are completely broke at the moment.. struggling as it is on one salary and waiting for my passport with the permanent residence sticker so i can finally get some money whilst unable to work and not entitled to any maternity leave as i got made redundant at 6 months pregnant.... (recession is a b*tch)

To make maters even more cheerful DH's dad who got prognoses with prostate cancer 2 years ago (the reason why we moved to NZ) isnt doing well and we found out today that the cancer has spread to his bones and lymph notes.. DH is a right mess at the moment and i just feel horrible as i cant make it any better.. :(

At least bubs is oay and we hope he will be here before his dad passes..


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw Sammy....sending big :hugs: to you and your family.


----------



## saraendepity

oh sam, i'm so sorry about your FIL, :hugs: to the whole family


----------



## Lunaty

Babyshambelle said:


> Aw Sammy....sending big :hugs: to you and your family.


Thanks dear,
my god re reading what wrote, it does sound like a right moan, sorry bout that girls! :blush:

It's late and i think im getting quite sleepy .. still waiting for Dh to finish his FIFA game so we can got to bed.. he is lucky im letting him play tonight :winkwink:


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: Sam


----------



## Faerie

Oh Lunaty I'm so sorry to hear about your FIL :(

Hey, we're here to support each other, don't think it sounded like a moan but moan away if you need to!!

I had a terrible experience with my blueberry bamboo from the UK today. She wore it for the first time, and when I took it off 2 hours later to have some naked time in the park (27 degrees here, muah ha ha) the elastic had dug so deep into her back I almost cried, plus she had an allergic reaction/nappy rash all over her nappy area :( I always check that her nappies aren't too tight, plus it was on exactly the same setting as her other bb bamboo which we've not had the problem with. Even after an hour nakey time the marks and rash hadn't gone.

Just written to babykind and told them and asked them to pass my complaint onto bb, I took photos! 

Poor little delicate baby bottom :cry:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Gosh henny, thats awful! Which BB was it???


----------



## Faerie

It was a bamboo blueberry in the cow print, this one https://www.babykind.co.uk/blueberrybambooonesizepocket.htm


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no! :(


----------



## Babyshambelle

Blimey, I haven't had a bamboo one yet...hope her bum is a little bit better now :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

It's so weird. I'd noticed that the lining was different from the one I'd bought in France but if anything I'd thought it looked nicer, basically it's velour whereas the french one is bamboo towelling. I'm wondering if it got really hot and that caused the rash? As for the elastic, think it's just badly made! I don't understand how it can feel loose at the front and then dig into her at the back.


----------



## princessellie

omg thats awful, velour is meant to be good aswell, its kind of like fleece isnt it, ive made a few nappy wraps out of it

hope her rash gets better

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah it maybe was the heat, that makes sense. Poor Sofia! That's rubbish that it's too tight at the back, and she's not exactly fat is she, lol, so I wonder if they dig in even more on chunky babies?


----------



## Faerie

My friend was horrified too, and not good when I've been trying to convince her to swap to cloth :dohh: Still going to lend her some to try out though.

Not so good if you can't use a nappy in the heat! She only had a t-shirt on with it :shurg:

Yeah, Sofia's hardly tipping the scales ;)


----------



## Lunaty

Aww poor Sofia!
That is weird, it must have had something to do with the weather.. good on you for sending that complaint email! 

I was looking at those BB's too, what surprised me is that there are so many different ones.. they look a bit different form the UK ones here.. (on NZ websites) I wonder if they just get fabricated in the closest factory and they just stick to a pattern but use the "local" fabrics?!


Dh took today off and we are gonna drive down to his dad to surprise him (2,5 hour drive sight!) but it will be worth it..

Id better be expecting a package tonight when i come back :rofl:


----------



## Faerie

Ha ha, I'm all for complaint letters!

These are a couple of the pictures :( Was hard to get something clear!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3410.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 8









IMG_3415.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw....poor sofia!


----------



## kirsten1985

Awwww :(


----------



## saraendepity

awwwwwww poor sofia :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

jkes those lines look nasty!!!
Hope that wont happen again..

well came back form the FIL today, man he looks horrible.. is on morphine and other stuff too :( , to be honest im not to faithful he will make it till Christmas .. or for bubs birth for that mater :cry: i so hope im wrong...

he told DH he could have hs Camper van and motor bike.. told him in confidence to take good care of me and his child.. Dh is hart broken and i can see he is having a rough time even though he is trying to keep strong.. he made it sound like a goodbye..

Please keep FX that he will be able to see his grandchild.. !


----------



## kirsten1985

:cry: Sorry it was so hard...my fingers are crossed :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

I hope he makes it for the baby's arrival. Hugs to you and your DH xx


----------



## saraendepity

oh i hope he makes it to bub's arival. huge :hugs: to your whole family sammy

sara


----------



## princessellie

aww no i hope hes alright hun

x


----------



## Faerie

My Mommy's touch arrived on friday but it's huuuuuge! Sofia will fit into it eventually I'm sure.

I got an answer from babykind re the nasty bamboo bluberry, they asked me to return it to them to send to bb for testing and that's they'd either reimburse me or send another one. I don't want another one though, because even the one I have from France is completely soggy against her skin. 

Must just be the bamboo bb that are so crap because generally everyone raves about bb, can't say I'm compelled to try another one though!

Hope you've all had a nice fluffy weekend :)


----------



## saraendepity

my mommys touch is also huuuuuge on Bug but there is a weird way to fold them to make them fit apparently ?? havent bothered yet as it looked far too complicated and i was tired!!!!! i havent tried the BB Bamboo but i luuuuuuuuurve my BB's!! (pockets) they are sooooooo soft and she NEVER has a wet bum in them! which is always a huge stickler for me! you should defo try a regular BB they are great and sooooo touchable on the outside!!! i'm constantly stroking her bum when she has one on !!lol 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

I might be cheeky then and see if they'll swap it for a regular one.

LOL at stroking her bum! I kinda wish Sofia never had to wear nappies, her little bottom is so cute, I was carrying her around naked in the house today and I just love it! Mad Mummy. Also lucky Mummy didn't get peed on..


----------



## princessellie

haha i am always far too scared to caerry leyla around nakey but she has a gorgeous little bum aswell haha

i wonder if the nappy was wet next to her skin because it was bamboo, ive heard that bamboo is really absorbant, but thats not really what u want next to her skin is it, cos its not ''stay-dry''

x


----------



## Lunaty

Yay Hannah's Weenotion arrived at my place :D 
It's super cute !

Any recommendations on to what insert is best in these?


----------



## princessellie

i dont use inserts much lol, i mainly use a towel :blush:

x


----------



## Lunaty

towel huh?!Just the cotton ones? Do you cut it up and stick them in or?

For now i just used one of the small BG boosters, but it's only like two layer of micro fibre so i may need to get a bamboo booster or something?


----------



## princessellie

yeh i fold up a handtowel and cut it in half, one half is plenty long enough to fit in my nappies, and it holds lots, i mainly do it like that though cos i am cheap lol, i dont think it would be enough for night, i use my few microfibre inserts aswell for that lol

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Thats why I love pockets....you could stuff them with pretty much anything, but towels/terry nappies/microfibre cloths are fab...I guess even a muslin cloth could be fine for a newborn for a few weeks??


----------



## Lunaty

Cool!
haha i thought id have to get myself some specially made inserts with a combination of different payers/fabric types but i guess a trip to the fabric / homeware store will do.. :)

They should sell bamboo or hemp too right?!


----------



## princessellie

some fabric shops do, not all, mine doesnt!!

you can buy it online though, i use www.nappydashery.com

x


----------



## saraendepity

OMG I AM SOOOOOOOO EXCITED!! i got 'THE' e mail from weenotions today! my nappy and wipes are done and were posted today!!! cant wait for them to arrive!!!! wohooooooo!! lol

hope everyone is good and having a good leak free day!! 

i agree about cute nakey bum!! daisy is having no nappy time at the mo! (well total nakey time!!) :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooohhh how exciting about the email!!! Cant wait for mine, even though it isnt for me...it's a present!! 

We had a leak free day, and are happiest in coolababies for the chunky thigh issue so may order a couple more! xx


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: for the Weenotions email!

Only 7/8 weeks to go before i can join in and add some pics aswell as actually use the nappies i got..!

I have 16 in total now.. 8 BTP's and 7 small sized ones and 1 newborn.. though im sure some of the small ones should fit a newborn too..

I got my nappy bucket and my wipes.. (though i could use some more quality ones!) and ive got my eyes set on a Moby wrap and some of those Gro baby's next..

:happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

double post!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wooo Sam!! I remember that stage of my pregnancy so well! Just sooo excited about my little one arriving very soon. I used to just sit and look at her stuff all day...and fold and open my pram about 30 times a day as well! Aw...makes me want to do it all again!


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Wooo Sam!! I remember that stage of my pregnancy so well! Just sooo excited about my little one arriving very soon. I used to just sit and look at her stuff all day...and fold and open my pram about 30 times a day as well! Aw...makes me want to do it all again!

i was exactly the same!!!! i used to get all her clothes out n decide what matched with what n play with all the toys n nappies n stuff!!!! cant wait to do that all again!! you must be soooooo excited sam!! cant wait to hear you've had him!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah it's lovely being in his room :D And ive had a couple of plays with the pram too haha

Folded and refolded the cloths and stuffed the nappies (though i will have to wash them at least another couple of times :rofl:)

Just had the antenatal classes aswell ! So im ready haha, Dh had a bit of a scare, he didnt realize the labour process could take that long :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lunaty said:


> Dh had a bit of a scare, he didnt realize the labour process could take that long

Lol!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lunaty said:


> Dh had a bit of a scare, he didnt realize the labour process could take that long :haha:

Thats TV for you! Haha!

Edit: Also, I don't really think my OH did either...he fell asleep on the visitors chair by my bed with his feet on my bouncy ball for about 3 hours during my labour! I quite enjoyed the break from him and went off with my TENS machine looking at all the new babies getting tips and advice from the other mums!! Deffo 1 tip for your hospital bag is a load of energy drinks for your OH!! :Haha: xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, my DH and mum sat there eating haribo for a lot of my labour, they got through a few bags! Afterwards, my mum had the hospital looking for her glasses for hours....they were found in the haribo bag. :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahahah Kirsrten thats hilarious :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I know, how ridiculous. :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

OMG !!! :rofl: that would crack me up too!!!
My Dh and my MIL will be there with me when the time comes.. i have no idea what to expect but ill definitely keep some energy drinks close by :haha:


Im sitting on my bouncy ball right now.. my front area :blush: and thighs feel like ive been horse riding all weekend, it's like i have muscle aches there!!! A very weird sensation specially since i havnt ridden in ages!!


Sarah you should know the feeling im talking about haha

And im due to see the midwife again tomorrow.. feels like ive seen her only yesterday!!!
And my god i thought the tiredness was only a first trimester thing!


----------



## saraendepity

i certainly do hun!!! i hate to say it but the tiredness gets fairly bad during the last few weeks!! i only got to 38 weeks but i felt like all i did was sleep all of the time!!lol hows your fil doing hun ??? 

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: ladies how r you all?

Oh sammy so sorry to hear about your FIL, i hope he manages to see his grandchild :hugs: Lol @ your DH too! I was in labour for 36 hours in total but only 4 hours in hospital before birth, i actually did surprisingly well at home on my own on my tens machine. Gosh the tens was bliss until it just didn't cut the mustard anymore even on full and boost :dohh: 

Anyway back to topic, i can't remember if i said but i got my Lilac Daisy FB last week, haven't had an oppurtunity to try it out yet but it's washed and waiting to go! Spent the weekend sorting through my nappies aswell actually, did a big strip wash and sorted a few wraps n stuff to sell. Busy busy! x


----------



## Faerie

Teee heeee, I love the glasses in the haribo bag! DH had a few surprises in labour too... oh, and I had my mum, 2 sisters and my dad there aswell and at one point they were ALL asleep! Hopeless.

At lunchtime DH casually mentioned there'd been a "soft package" in the mailbox this morning. I nearly ripped his head off "you don't hold back fluffy post!" it was my package from jabula nappies and I am so excited! 1 new FB red daisy :) 1 hahtuvallu which looks really neat and 1 cuddly-bub which is super soft. Can't wait to try them!


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> Yeah it's lovely being in his room :D And ive had a couple of plays with the pram too haha
> 
> Folded and refolded the cloths and stuffed the nappies (though i will have to wash them at least another couple of times :rofl:)
> 
> Just had the antenatal classes aswell ! So im ready haha, Dh had a bit of a scare, he didnt realize the labour process could take that long :haha:

i was only in hoapital 45 mins before i had her lol, i spent pretty much my entire labour (from 2am till 2pm the next day) at home dozing in the bath and listening to my effective birth preparation cd (i would sooo recommend it) i was fully dilated and ready to push by the time i felt i needed to go to the hospital, arrived at about 2.15pm and had her at 3pm

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oh no :cry:

I have just spoken to the friend who's little boy I have ordered a personalised (with name :dohh:) weenotons for christmas, and she has given up on using cloth...even overnight! :cry: I have emailed weenotions and asked if they could change the design to something for Olivia instead but I still haven't heard back from them :-(

On another note....I got my fuzzi bunz through this morning (from the postman I accidentally showed a bit much to last time :blush:) and I luckily had only just put the pre-rinse on my nappies, so I managed to sneak it in the washer :happydance: It's drying now, but looks completely fab - the legs look really adjustable and it looks like I might be ordering a few more depending on the fit! Thanks so much for your advice on the chunky thigh issue, especially Sara :hugs: to you all!

Love Laura and Olivia xx


----------



## saraendepity

so pleased to hear you like the FB Laura :thumbup: i really love mine! once the inners have been washed a few times they are really absorbent too :thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx

ps my weenotion has arrived !!!!!!!!! sooooooooo gorgeous!!!!! 

sorry :blush: its sooooo nice tho :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

we need pics Sara! Get it on Daisy as soon as you can!!! :happydance:


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> i was only in hoapital 45 mins before i had her lol, i spent pretty much my entire labour (from 2am till 2pm the next day) at home dozing in the bath and listening to my effective birth preparation cd (i would sooo recommend it) i was fully dilated and ready to push by the time i felt i needed to go to the hospital, arrived at about 2.15pm and had her at 3pm
> 
> x


Oh wow, I so hope that's me next time!! I had a horrible induced labour and then emergency c-section... but at least it got her here :) Yours sounds wonderful.

Can't wait to see all the new nappies on little bottoms :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

yeh it was pretty good, i am worried now though that my next one will be HORRENDOUS cos i'll be expecting an easy one again lmao

x


----------



## thelilbump

:yipee: for your new fluff ladies!


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> Oh no :cry:
> 
> I have just spoken to the friend who's little boy I have ordered a personalised (with name :dohh:) weenotons for christmas, and she has given up on using cloth...even overnight! :cry: I have emailed weenotions and asked if they could change the design to something for Olivia instead but I still haven't heard back from them :-(
> 
> 
> 
> Love Laura and Olivia xx


Really hope they're able to change it for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i have been looking in to those CD's bit i cant seem to find them ...(or at least not for a decent price im willing to pay :haha:) 

I am looking into getting a TENS and thank god this house has a tub :)
I really hope i wont need to be induced but we'll see...

FIL is doing ok, he is still in hospital till Thursday getting Radiotherapy and a transfusion for the pain..
He should come home afterward and be on a combi of strong painkillers.. which sould hopefully make him feel a bit better.. but t's frustrating to be in this position cause in the end it is just a waiting game and unfortunately here in NZ there is no option for Euthanasia as there is in NL


----------



## thelilbump

i loved the pregnancy cd if only because it gave me an excuse and sent me to sleep in the middle of the afternoon. Don't know if you can geth them over in NZ but i recommend the elle babycare tens, it's fab :thumbup: :hugs: to your FIL, hope his hopital stay isn't too uncomfortable.



We used our Upsy Daisy nappy for the first time today, thought it was quite a nice fit until we had major leaks :cry: I wasn't so sure about the inserts i used but the nappy leaked at the legs so not sure if it's insert related or just bad fit or what. Will try again though, glutten for punishment lol!


----------



## saraendepity

oh no hun really hope the UD doesnt leak again?!?!?! my WN leaked too but i hadnt washed it as i was sooooooooo eager to get it on her !!! where are pix of UD ??? you know i cant survive if i know people have new fluff and i havent seen pix!!!!! looooooool he he :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

i agree we definitely need some pics of the new fluff on!!!!

i have had a look at CD's but i can only find the hypnobirthing book (the mogan method) and it got snapped up right before my nose today grrr..

i will keep an eye out i just hope it will still have an effect being left so late into the pregnancy?


----------



## princessellie

ohhh noooo!! i just bought an UD today aswell, mine better not leak! :(

x


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> i just hope it will still have an effect being left so late into the pregnancy?

labour was the third time i listened to mine lmao

x


----------



## dippy dee

hhhhhhhiiiiiiiiiiii ladies how are we all? I've missed you all loads over the past week but mr h has been in hospital in the intensive care unit for a couple of days but he is home now and feeling a little better, naughty boy gave mummy a scare.
Sorry i haven't read all i've missed but i will after to see how you all are xx


----------



## Lunaty

Jeez hun what has happened?! I hope your little man is alright :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw donna, hope Mr H is ok...that little man and his daddy keep you on your toes don't they! Bless you.

Lunaty...I know I always pop in and rant about this book in third tri, but I would really really recommend "Stand and Deliver" by Emma Mahony. I read it and all I could think of during labour were the things she said in the book...I ended up popping Olivia out with no pain relief apart from my TENS and the pool!

Well, last night we had to use a sposie and I hated it. I left my pop ins in the boiler cupboard and the heating turned itself off, so didn't dry. She woke up this morning and her sleepsuit was damp round her bottom, the thing was full to explosion point and I'd forgotten how much they smell :sick: On a more positive note, weenotions said I could change the order to something for Olivia instead!! :happydance: They really are lovely people, and sent lots of smileys in their email reply...a big massive :thumbup: for their customer service!

Love Laura xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Thanks girls.:hugs:
Lunity Mr h was born prem and had a pnumothorax (sp?) which meant he needed a chest drain etc in but it was undetected for 24 hours:dohh:, well they think that it has caused him to have scar tissue on the right lung as well as his left lung doing the most work they think but can not say until he is older that he has asthma so he ended up gettin a bit of a cold and when he was breathing out he was really struggling like he could breath in but not out properly so we took him in and they sent him to the intensive care bit which was vile as there was lo's really ill in there and 2 needed a transplant but it looked like they wouldn't get one as they looked ready to grow wings:cry:, mr h was on oxygen and a nebuliser every so often and he soon perked up so they chucked us out :happydance:, then when i think all is well i nip into town as dh hadn't done any shopping, i sit on a wall to feed mr h and some horrid shop woman told me to move cause i was feedin him:growlmad:
on a good note jon is stable for now but we have to decide weather to go down the blood transfussion route which will make him feel 100 times better BUT there is a risk of a stroke as his body will eventually end up with bad blood as we call it again and that can put his heart back under pressure yet again :nope: we haven't decided yet but have to by next week.
Mr h had to have a sposie on it the hospital even tho i warned them he has a reaction to the chemicals, omg they stank even dh said what is the smell it was terrible.
oooooooooo good news lol for once jack my 3yo's nocturnal o2 is now on the lowest possible setting of 0.1% so he should be off it very very soon thank god :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

oh donna you really have been through it recently havent you :hugs: soooo pleased mr h wasnt in hosp for too long and pleased jon is feeling better, great news about Jack too!! again huge,huge, :hugs: to you all 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

What a story :(

I wish you guys strength so you will know what to do when the time comes :)

I used to have a massive case of bronchitis and pseudo croup when i was an infant till about a year of 3.. lot's of breathing problems mainly because of to much slime in my throat.. ended up in the ER at least once a week...

It cleared itself up when i got older but i can remember the panic it caused my mom!

I hope it is not something our baby will have to deal with..
:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> ohhh noooo!! i just bought an UD today aswell, mine better not leak! :(
> 
> x

I don't think yours could ever possibly leak with all the padding you put in :haha: :kiss:


----------



## thelilbump

Donna big :hugs: to you and your family x


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh noooo!! i just bought an UD today aswell, mine better not leak! :(
> 
> x
> 
> I don't think yours could ever possibly leak with all the padding you put in :haha: :kiss:Click to expand...

haha...always remember, padding is your friend :lol:

x


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh noooo!! i just bought an UD today aswell, mine better not leak! :(
> 
> x
> 
> I don't think yours could ever possibly leak with all the padding you put in :haha: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> haha...always remember, padding is your friend :lol:
> 
> xClick to expand...

:rofl: x


----------



## Faerie

Oh DippyDee :hugs: Hope your little monkey keeps getting better and not giving you scares! When Sofia was first off the children's ward we had to go back in a couple of times and it was horrid, but she's not been back since she was 6 weeks old, fingers crossed!
:growlmad: at the stupid woman telling you off for bf! I can't wait for the day someone dares say something to me...
It must be so difficult trying to make the "right" decision for Jon. Thinking of you, keep us up to date.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah that asking you to go somewhere else is very disturbing!!!
In NZ they can not ask you to move when breastfeeding, it is written in the law that the mother should be able to feed her child anywhere at any time.. 

I though the UK was pretty much the same though?! 
I would have told her to mind her own business and if she had such a problem with it to look the other way or call the cops haha ;)
HOwever i can get very cross when stupid comments are made...


----------



## thelilbump

They were making a change to policy to make it acceptable for anyone to bf a baby under 6 months i think it was in public, i remember signing the petition and having a response to say it had been passed but not sure when that came into action.


----------



## princessellie

yeh it is legal for any mother to BF a baby under 6 months old

i am so lucky, i never had any problems BFing in public, the only response i got was people thinking it was good, in fact, the only negative response i had at all was off OH's nan telling me that all of her bairns were bottle fed and they were all fine and that i should clearly stop BFing her :dohh:

x


----------



## saraendepity

why only 6 months ???? i will certainly be BF'ing after 6 month in public!!!


----------



## princessellie

i think its because they dont 'need' BM after 6 months, or thats the theory anyway

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ellie...can I ask a question pwease???

Can you make me a christmas wrap please??? There's nowhere on the site to order just a wrap (I don't think...) :flower:


----------



## princessellie

there is a bit for normal wraps but i dont have much christmas fabric atm so i havent put wraps on there yet, i do have some christmas pul but literally enough for two wraps, one of which is for leyla, but i will make you one with the other bit (since you asked so nicely lol), i will also be ordering some more in any day so if anyone else wants one just ask :) if you just want fleece i will do you one in the snowman material thats on there, just go to nappy accessories and it is in there :)

ETA: this is the pul i have
 



Attached Files:







hohoho%20reindeers.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Babyshambelle

Just the fleecy one is fine hun, but thanks for offering me the rest of the PUL :flower: I'm ordering it now! :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

ok thanks hun

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ordered! Obviously there's no rush :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

hehe so long as u have it by in about 9 weeks?

LOL!

x


----------



## saraendepity

omg that pul is lush.................there any chance i could snap up a wrap in that hun ??? :kiss:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls how are we all? I'm so happy my bargain bg's arrived and i love them i only payed £3 for them off a lady on another site i go on.
Ellie do you still want them wraps hun? I'm lookin on your site and in love with the new ones and that pul is lush.


----------



## saraendepity

hey donna hows things your end?? we're good thanks tho my gorgeous new WN keeps leaking - dunno if its still a touch too big for her tho?? she doesnt seem to fill the leg holes up so think that might be it ?!?! also the inside is cuddlesoft so i dunno if thats not been washed enough times to allow the pee thru quickly enough?? 

luckily enough she has a dress with no tights on today so i didnt need to do a clothes change but i got pee all over me tho :hissy: i will make it fit - its too god damn gorgeous !!lol 

:hugs: to everyone

sara n Daisy


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw no Sara...thats no good about the WN. Might mean that Olivia's fits her chunky thighs when it arrives though :haha: Can't wait. I think it was one of the hardest decisions of my life choosing that WN!! Took me a whole day, but it's being sent to santa when it gets here! xxx


----------



## saraendepity

lol i'm hoping if D grows into this one to get a one from santa too :) they are very generous around the legs!! they are soooooooooo gorgeous !!!! she better grow into it!! i'll fatten her just to fit into it !!lol 

sara

xxxx


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> omg that pul is lush.................there any chance i could snap up a wrap in that hun ??? :kiss:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

course babes, i cant put it on the shop yet cos i dont have enough but i have some on order so when i get it i will put it on the shop and let u know

x


----------



## princessellie

dippy dee said:


> Hi girls how are we all? I'm so happy my bargain bg's arrived and i love them i only payed £3 for them off a lady on another site i go on.
> Ellie do you still want them wraps hun? I'm lookin on your site and in love with the new ones and that pul is lush.


:blush: i keep asking for wraps on here and people offer me them and then i forget all about them :blush:

sorry hunni, but i have loads and loads now...sorry :blush:

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> omg that pul is lush.................there any chance i could snap up a wrap in that hun ??? :kiss:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx
> 
> course babes, i cant put it on the shop yet cos i dont have enough but i have some on order so when i get it i will put it on the shop and let u know
> 
> xClick to expand...

faaaaaaaanx :kiss:


----------



## princessellie

ive got more pul in the shop now aswell, can put hidden pul layer on any of the nappies, have just been waiting to get it and it finally came :)

x


----------



## Faerie

Right, I'm going to put my BB bamboo (not the one that gave her the reaction, the french one) and 10 Little Lambs with 5 covers and 10 liners up for sale. I'll get my parents to bring them back with them (they're coming next weekend) and post. Just thought I'd give you guys a heads up, because I'll put them on ebay otherwise.


----------



## princessellie

how much for the bb bamboo

x


----------



## Vici

I've put up a stach piccies thread girls, add your pics :D


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> how much for the bb bamboo
> 
> x

What about a swap for some mammy made stuff? PM me :)


----------



## Faerie

Such a dilema - we're probably going away for a few days at the beginning of November... I can't very well be using cloth in a hotel :(
Just ordered a pack of babycare nappies for my parents to bring over but I remember them being all rough and nasty :(


----------



## princessellie

Faerie said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> how much for the bb bamboo
> 
> x
> 
> What about a swap for some mammy made stuff? PM me :)Click to expand...

ooh yeh, i like that idea, just tell me what you want and i'll send it in a few days when i go to post your leopard nappy and hat :happydance:

x


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i just ordered myself a Gro baby nappy in Blackberry...!
I so hope it is not a to girly purple :rofl:, it's just that we already have so much green and yellow! Lets keep our FX :haha: 

I did ask DH which color though and he replied as long as it is not pink, purple isnt pink right ;)
Anyways t should look cool witha brown or green tshirt or some nice prints!

https://images.nitrosell.com/product_images/2/471//NBC-BB.jpg
https://momgoinggreen.files.wordpress.com/2009/09/gro-baby-detail.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

oooooooh thats loverly!!! i neeeeed some of them!! think thats one of very few i havent tried :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

one of us girls has one and said it was fab!!!! And after seeing a review of them on youtube i must admit they look pretty damn convenient!!!

def worth a go.. besides it s a BTP one so i could justify buying it :rofl:


----------



## adzuki

Hello, my name is adzuki, and I am addicted to diapers! I am so excited (weird, huh?) because my diaper service is finishing the day after tomorrow (that is what I got for my shower - 3 months of diaper service!) and I am ON MY OWN! She get's to wear cute designs now - yippee!!! 


OOOOOh my visa is BURNING a hole in my pocket! 

I'll take one of EVERYTHING! :)

:)
A


----------



## Babyshambelle

:flower: Hello and welcome to the mad fluffy bum house Adzuki!!

Lovely to hear that you got 3 months laundry service for your baby shower...what a great idea! Oooh, you will be fine on your own! You are right, it's a very addicitve habbit this cloth buying!! xxx


----------



## thelilbump

ohh Lunaty that nappy looks gorg, love the colour!!!

Welcome Adzuki :wave:


Girls :cry: my BB keeps leaking and i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong heeellllppp meeee purleezee [-o&lt; :laugh2:


----------



## saraendepity

does it need stripping or tightening/loosening off??


----------



## thelilbump

it's new so i don't imagine needs stripping tbh? It seems to fit ok tbh No gaps etc. :shrug:


----------



## Lunaty

Maybe soak it for a night to get absorbency up? Where does it leak from?


----------



## saraendepity

i agree with sam - give it a good soak - is it leaking quickly or after a couple of hours?? 

sara

xxxx


----------



## Faerie

That's the exact Gro Baby I have Lunaty :happydance: I think it's fine for a boy, I will use it if my next is.

DH has just identified the Gro Baby as the nappy he wants me to buy more of, ha ha, haven't told him the price ;)

It's a lovely nappy, only downside is the soakers take an age to dry, although now we've got the heating on they're ok on the radiator over night. I need to buy some more soakers so I can just swap them.

So we're getting so more Gro Babys and more Hahtuvahullu, coz I love them. 

Welcome Adzuki :flower: what a lovely baby shower gift! Must be exciting to get your own now though.


----------



## Babyshambelle

Faerie said:


> Hahtuvahullu, coz I love them.


PLEASE don't say that where I can read....my basket on Jabula keeps having one added, but then I chicken out at the 'checkout now' stage....I don't need any more reasons to just hit that button!!


----------



## saraendepity

Faerie said:


> That's the exact Gro Baby I have Lunaty :happydance: I think it's fine for a boy, I will use it if my next is.
> 
> DH has just identified the Gro Baby as the nappy he wants me to buy more of, ha ha, haven't told him the price ;)
> 
> It's a lovely nappy, only downside is the soakers take an age to dry, although now we've got the heating on they're ok on the radiator over night. I need to buy some more soakers so I can just swap them.
> 
> So we're getting so more Gro Babys and more Hahtuvahullu, coz I love them.
> 
> Welcome Adzuki :flower: what a lovely baby shower gift! Must be exciting to get your own now though.


i've never tried either of those.....hmm i can feel my Debit Card quaking as i type that !!!!

Gro Baby's look a little like Pop Ins?? am i totally wrong???

and the Hahtuvawatchamacalley thingie i never heard of them till a few weeks ago, are they any good????? 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Hahtuvahullu, coz I love them.
> 
> 
> PLEASE don't say that where I can read....my basket on Jabula keeps having one added, but then I chicken out at the 'checkout now' stage....I don't need any more reasons to just hit that button!!Click to expand...

Muah ha haaaaah!

All right ladies, here's the deal: they're a sized nappy, Sofia's in the medium on the smallest setting and they fit like a glove. They're incredibly trip, like ridiculously so. 
Now to be honest I've only had her in them for 2 hours so far as I hadn't washed the liner much but when I take the nappy off it's so dry that it's like she hasn't peed which just isn't possible! I actually was wondering if I was going mad and had only just put it on. I will do a 4 hour test tomorrow and let you know how it goes.
They dry really quickly, even the liner only takes about 4 hours. They don't cost the earth compared to some and they have lovely retro designs. I'm planning on emailing the WAHM who makes them and asking her if she makes night boosters too, seeing as I can't read the site in Finnish.


----------



## Faerie

saraendepity said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> That's the exact Gro Baby I have Lunaty :happydance: I think it's fine for a boy, I will use it if my next is.
> 
> DH has just identified the Gro Baby as the nappy he wants me to buy more of, ha ha, haven't told him the price ;)
> 
> It's a lovely nappy, only downside is the soakers take an age to dry, although now we've got the heating on they're ok on the radiator over night. I need to buy some more soakers so I can just swap them.
> 
> So we're getting so more Gro Babys and more Hahtuvahullu, coz I love them.
> 
> Welcome Adzuki :flower: what a lovely baby shower gift! Must be exciting to get your own now though.
> 
> 
> i've never tried either of those.....hmm i can feel my Debit Card quaking as i type that !!!!
> 
> Gro Baby's look a little like Pop Ins?? am i totally wrong???
> 
> and the Hahtuvawatchamacalley thingie i never heard of them till a few weeks ago, are they any good?????
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Annnnnd now back to the Gro Baby. 

Firstly, I just went on the US site and saw that they now do a biodegradable liner for when you're out or on holiday etc, this has excited me so much I feel like dancing...

https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/gro-baby-biodegradable-soaker-pads-p-745.html

They are A LOT trimmer than the pop-in for starters! The liner doesn't go crusty either, no need to lay a fleece on top, however I haven't made them last all night which the pop-in can do for us at a strech, I changed it around 5am.

They're a lovely daytime nappy though, her skin is completely dry after wearing one. I need to get some more soakers so I can just interchange them, that would be great. 

The US site has gorgeous designs now that Lollipop nappies told me they would get in November, so I'm trying to hold out a few more weeks before buying them...


----------



## Lunaty

See i knew one of us bought one!!! Faerie :happydance:

I cant wait till ive got it.. both my mums babyshower pack and the nappy should arive today really.. i saw my mums had cleared customs yesterday :wohoo:

Im gonna have a look at those Hahtuvahullu, ive already got 17 naps though.. how many more can i justify to start with :rofl:

IttiBitti's new colors are super gorgeous too!!! They should be out in Nov!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/album.php?aid=126146&id=22609437342&ref=mf

(youll have to have a facebook account to see them though..)


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i had no idea itti bitti were bringing out new prints!!! wow - gotta add them on my facebook now


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> OMG i had no idea itti bitti were bringing out new prints!!! wow - gotta add them on my facebook now

They are super fab!! Very funky colors for both boys aswell as girls.. i could really make myself bankrupt!!! :rofl:

They are having a child / parent show here in NZ on the 31st and im hoping to get a sneak peak as Itti bitti NZ will actually be there too :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh I looooove that purple gro baby!! (hint hint santa) :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah whats the deal with the secret santa!!!
I wanna join :(

Guess i should really move to the EU then huh :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Nah, there are other people in non EU countries doing it!! (I think??)


----------



## saraendepity

oooooooooh totally forggot to mention this morning ladies but we had a bit of a disaster last night......................

i was a really really bad mummy and had no night nappies dry for the bug - well to be honest it was daddys fault as if he hadnt used the last pop in thru the day we would have had a night nappy, but thats another story!!lol 

so anyways rofl:) we had nothing left except a Naughty Baby nappy which i was very dubious about using but i certainly wasnt gonna use a sposie(i dont think bug would fit in the ones we have anyway) so i bit the bullet n used the Naughty Baby with 2 Naughty Baby inserts and a BG nb insert just to make sure and .....................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................ok i would put more in but i got bored holding down the . button !!!

*NO LEAKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yep thats right she was dry as a bone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

i would have no problem posting to NZ you will have to sweet talk Princessellie tho as the deadline has gone, i'm sure if you're super nice to her she might let you join :)


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Oh I looooove that purple gro baby!! (hint hint santa) :rofl:

:rofl:

i already know what i'd get you if i get you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh will if the deadline is gone then ill just have to join next year :)
It would be a bit of a hassle, specially if they already sorted out everyone.. no fun in that haha

Good on the no leaks night!!! I was expecting a full blown disaster story haha


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Oh I looooove that purple gro baby!! (hint hint santa) :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> i already know what i'd get you if i get you!!!!!!!!Click to expand...



Lol!! I can't wait to see who we're getting! When do we find out? :)


----------



## saraendepity

dunno !! i think Tezzy is gonna sort out who gets who but i dunno if ellie has given all the names over to her or what yet ? ? hopefully shouldnt be too long! cant wait to find out who i get to buy for !!!! sooooooo exciting!!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i finally got my package!!!

The postman almost ran off though :rofl:
I normally have my husky outside as she loves running around and is very friendly to postman.. 

But this morning i had to switch her with Cookie our other dog as she was spuwing up (who said dogs arent like kids?!) and i cant have them outside together as the neighbor feeds them through the fence and they might start a fight..

Anyhow, the postman thought it as just our other dog barking thought nothing of it and came in to our gate which is high and not see through (to reach our front door) and had our dog Cookie furiously barking and chasing him out again.. I think he had the fright of his life as he almost dropped the 5KG package too :rofl:

Thank god saw it all so i could run out and grab the package before he had disappeared :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL that would have been a nightmare!!! hope everything came unharmed!!!

sara

xxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Wooooo sara! Yay for the naughty baby! I would have been dubious too, but it sounds like it did a great job! 

Another thing....I got my WN owl nappy from Jacqui today....I'm totally in love with it. I might actually sleep with it tonight :rofl: It's so soft and I can't wait to get it on her little bottom tomorrow :thumbup:

Kirsten...I'm sure santa is listening! I'm just TOO excited about nappy santa :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Package and content was unharmed although apparently they did open it for biosecurity reasons... haha

Lots of old pics of me as a baby and my dad, my little grow book (which got me all sentimental and bawling haha) and lots of baby clothes socks stuffies and a knitted blankie!! Im thrilled :cloud9:

At least ive got some stuff to show Cole when he grows up now!!!


----------



## saraendepity

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Wooooo sara! Yay for the naughty baby! I would have been dubious too, but it sounds like it did a great job!
> 
> Another thing....I got my WN owl nappy from Jacqui today....I'm totally in love with it. I might actually sleep with it tonight :rofl: It's so soft and I can't wait to get it on her little bottom tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Kirsten...I'm sure santa is listening! I'm just TOO excited about nappy santa :happydance:

:growlmad::grr::hissy: i am soooooooo not your friend !!!!!!!! i love that nappy :blush::cry: i wanted it but i was on a fluff ban !!:dohh::dohh:gutted !!!!!!!!!!


hehe :rofl::haha: its soooooooooo gorgeous!!! cant wait to see piccies of it !!!!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah that owl wee notion caught my eye too :rofl:
curse these damn banns!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Don't worry, the camera will be out aaaaalll day tomorrow....my mums coming over from Derby :happydance: and she always takes tonnnnnes of piccys!! Shes also getting much better at tummy time, so we might get a lovely bum sticking out pic of her in it :cloud9:


----------



## princessellie

i thought polo princess was gna do all teh names and the admin bit for us, actually, i thought rob was lmao!

lunaty, since we know you and im pretty sure youre not going to scam us lol:) you can join in if we have odd numbers cos we'll need someone anyway, i have no idea how many we have now, gna go and check!

x


----------



## princessellie

:blush:

theres 10 people doing it

x


----------



## Lunaty

Thats alright, better luck next time haha, lovely of you to check though :)

If you do end up and need someone you know where to find me though :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Damn macs!!!, double post, sorry ladies!


----------



## saraendepity

well if you need one more person i can get rob to join in, i think he secretly wanted to anyway?? that way sam can play too :) i know he hasnt been a member very long (lol that made me giggle) but i know he will be a good boy !!!! just so long as we dont get each other !!! he he !!!! 

ah yes i remembered Holly offered to do it for us now!! 

i forget these things, i still have baby brain!!!!! can i still use that as an excuse???? :blush:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

well if you need one more person i can get rob to join in, i think he secretly wanted to anyway?? that way sam can play too :) i know he hasnt been a member very long (lol that made me giggle) but i know he will be a good boy !!!! just so long as we dont get each other !!! he he !!!! 

ah yes i remembered Holly offered to do it for us now!! 

i forget these things, i still have baby brain!!!!! can i still use that as an excuse???? :blush:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> Maybe soak it for a night to get absorbency up? Where does it leak from?




saraendepity said:


> i agree with sam - give it a good soak - is it leaking quickly or after a couple of hours??
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

Thanks i will give that a go. It has been washed 4/5 times now but maybe it needs more. Normally it leaks quite quickly tbh, don't think she's been able to wear it for more than an hour before leaks. It leaks at the sides as though it doesn't fit but it does seem to really.

My fuzzi bunz is leaking too but think thats because i haven't mastered the fit yet :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

has anyone found gro baby nappies on a uk site? i love that blackberry one but can't seem to find it :cry:

P.S love the new itti bitti's too, the pink spotty ones soo cute! :thumbup:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lilbump - https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/shop/erol.html#1X0 There is your UK site for the Gro Baby!

Also with the BB...this might sound dead obvious, but you have got the insert microfibre up haven't you? I reckon it would leak if the hemp bit was nearest to their bums. :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i also go my Gro baby in!!!
It is freaken awesome!!!

It looks very decently made and super handy with the snap system.. im very impressed with it.. lets hope it works it's magic when needed :D
Ill def get myself some more of those..


----------



## thelilbump

Babyshambelle said:


> Lilbump - https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/shop/erol.html#1X0 There is your UK site for the Gro Baby!
> 
> Also with the BB...this might sound dead obvious, but you have got the insert microfibre up haven't you? I reckon it would leak if the hemp bit was nearest to their bums. :flower:

thankyou hunny :flower: I did a quick google search previously but nothing came up. 

Lol funny you should say that about the BB because the first time i put it together i did wonder but i have been putting it microbfibre closest bum :thumbup:. I think i'm gonna try and make the insert shorter next time and then if it still leaks i'll leave it to soak overnight (that way i'm only washing it when it's dirty again). I love my BB so much i _must_ make it work :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol, i'm the same with my WN!!!!! MUST MAKE IT WORK!!!!!!! lol 

hemp does take a bit longer to build up absorbency so could that be it??? when you rinse it hun i would rinse it out a few times before you soak it that way you will be getting rid of as many oils as possible......i quite often put mine in the shower with me (clean obv) to try to build up the absorbency!!

i am super sad tho!!!!!!

on the subject of sad........heres me in the car on the laptop again !!! omg i must geta life!!!!!


----------



## princessellie

haha sara!!!

i just resisted the urge to spend £13.50 on a nappy :smug: well proud of myself

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I know, I only just managed to resist. So difficult!! If anyone happens to come across one, I need a duck egg blue booster for my Pop In, I can't find anywhere with them in stock and for cheap postage. :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

i will keep my eyes peeled for you hun.....i'm looking for nighttime boosters for my pop ins too but rob will definately kill me if i spend more money this week :blush: 

xxxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

ok same here, if anyone spies a custard nightime booster i will maybe be forced to buy it haha

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Is it weird that Olivia doesn't need the nighttime popin booster?? Shes usually in the thing for 12-13 hours, and never had a leak...even on a 5 feeds in the night night!


----------



## Faerie

My pop-in boosters just came and they're white... didn't realise they were meant to co-ordinate! Oh well, doesn't really matter as they're only night nappies.

Umm, how do I fit it onto the nappy?

Also, what is stripping (nappy related!) and when do I need to do it?


----------



## kirsten1985

You get the smaller pop in booster and wrap the night time one around it and popper it in to the nappy so the poppers are facing downwards :)

Yeah I think it is weird that Olivia doesn't need the booster!! Freyas is absolutely soaked in the morning!


----------



## thelilbump

Faerie said:


> My pop-in boosters just came and they're white... didn't realise they were meant to co-ordinate! Oh well, doesn't really matter as they're only night nappies.
> 
> Umm, how do I fit it onto the nappy?
> 
> Also, what is stripping (nappy related!) and when do I need to do it?

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/202366-nappy-stripping.html

hope thats some help. I just did it when they were getting a little smelly.


----------



## Faerie

thelilbump said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> My pop-in boosters just came and they're white... didn't realise they were meant to co-ordinate! Oh well, doesn't really matter as they're only night nappies.
> 
> Umm, how do I fit it onto the nappy?
> 
> Also, what is stripping (nappy related!) and when do I need to do it?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/202366-nappy-stripping.html
> 
> hope thats some help. I just did it when they were getting a little smelly.Click to expand...

Thanks babe! Ok, so I think I need to do it, DH is complaining the nappies stink and threatening to use Pampers on her :growlmad:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no!! Get stripping!


----------



## saraendepity

lol .......... STRIP STRIP STRIP STRIP!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Faerie

:laundry: or :flasher:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Whichever is more likely to convince your OH not to get the pampers out :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha!!! Yeah, do both!


----------



## saraendepity

he he he !!!


----------



## princessellie

LOL!!

ok i might be convinced to buy this even without a matching booster lol, i can always buy the yellow nappy and the green booster, or maybe the orange booster...hmm i dont know

choices choices

x


----------



## saraendepity

oooh never thought of that! they would look lovely mixed n matched !!!!


----------



## princessellie

i just dont know which one to get hahaha, if i got the green one i could use it in other nappies, we dont have any orange, but then i have just bought the most gorgeous orange fleece...hmmmmm

but ive also just bought the most gorgeous green fleece

:dohh:

i dont know

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I have random pop in colours now!! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

lol....i have some lovely orange fleece that would match my pumpkin pop in oooooh ideas ideas!! lol


----------



## princessellie

:haha:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT *THE* WEENOTIONS EMAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I worry about the post though...please all keep your fingers crossed I get it soon!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Fingers are crossed! :happydance:

Nice avatar pic Sara!

:)


----------



## Lunaty

Speaking about cross matching...

Those pop ins are pretty similar to the gro baby's..
I wonder if the inserts can be used in one another?!

They both fasten with 2 poppers (well the Gro baby does anyway) ...
I should really try that out if i get a pop-in :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Babyshambelle said:


> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYYYYYYYYy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I GOT *THE* WEENOTIONS EMAIL TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I worry about the post though...please all keep your fingers crossed I get it soon!!!!!!!!!!

I got my email yesterday and it arrived today... hope it's as quick for you!


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty said:


> Speaking about cross matching...
> 
> Those pop ins are pretty similar to the gro baby's..
> I wonder if the inserts can be used in one another?!
> 
> They both fasten with 2 poppers (well the Gro baby does anyway) ...
> I should really try that out if i get a pop-in :)

Hmm, I can try when my Gro Baby is out of the wash but don't think it would work, they're pretty different.

I was thinking that the Itti Bitti snap-ins looked really similar to the Gro Baby.. they're cheaper, was thinking of getting some, anyone got one?


----------



## saraendepity

thanks kirstin!!! i'm finally showing my face !!! he he (sorry!) lol sooooo excited for you laura!!! hope it comes quickly for you hunny!!!!

i got my gorgeous owl print pul to make some fluff this morning and it is sooooooooo cute !!! i love it !!!!

i also got my two wraps from sam this morning and i love em !!!!! thanks sam !!!! :kiss:

hows everyone doing today??

sara

xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Faerie said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Speaking about cross matching...
> 
> Those pop ins are pretty similar to the gro baby's..
> I wonder if the inserts can be used in one another?!
> 
> They both fasten with 2 poppers (well the Gro baby does anyway) ...
> I should really try that out if i get a pop-in :)
> 
> Hmm, I can try when my Gro Baby is out of the wash but don't think it would work, they're pretty different.
> 
> I was thinking that the Itti Bitti snap-ins looked really similar to the Gro Baby.. they're cheaper, was thinking of getting some, anyone got one?Click to expand...

Ive got a itti snap in, im gonna give it a go in a min, though the itti's are sized and i only have a small itti.. so there is a good chance the Medium would fit better or even the large... :)

The itti Snap in insert isnt really shaped either so i wonder if it would leak more easily


----------



## Lunaty

Me is doin good :)

Just had midwife appointment, bubs is all good, down 3/5 already.. had some false contractions yesterday night for about 1,5 hours.. they didnt get any worse and i got tired of timing (DH was fast asleep) and we had some :sex: before so i just took 2 paracetamol and went back to sleep.. next morning it was like nothing had happened..

Got me a bit shook up though as i didnt have anything ready for hospital and baby shower is on the 1st of Nov!!! It would have thrown things off pretty bad haha

Midwife seems to think i may not go over due date now.. if m lucky i may even go at 39 weeks which would be good because of FIL!!! :)


----------



## saraendepity

oooh things sound like theu might be moving along for you!!!! not long now!!!!!! :hugs: hope the BH's werent too painful? xxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> oooh things sound like theu might be moving along for you!!!! not long now!!!!!! :hugs: hope the BH's werent too painful? xxxxxx


They were like bad period cramps but then like waves starting in the lower back or something.. :wacko: coming every 10 min for about 1 min and then went down to every 5 min for 1 min , but then stopped a bit when i got up and started up again so a bit random and then i decided had enough of timing them and id know if they got worse :rofl: so took the painkillers and fell asleep

Def nothing like ive felt before but then again ive never felt any BH's before so who knows i may even just have felt BH's?!

Ieck 6 weeks till due date :happydance: starting to get a bit nervous now :haha:


----------



## Babyshambelle

My goodness sam, you are making me so jealous! I remember my last few weeks of pregnancy sooooo well, and I thought my 'braxton hicks' at 37+5 were about like how you describe....I had popped her out 24 hours later!!!!! xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

wow !!! /\/\/\/\ god i cant wait to be at that stage again!!!! is that bad??? i LOVED being pregnant and that last stage was sooo exciting, hopefully next time i will have a natural birth fingers crossed (well i had a vaginal 'normal' birth) but i feel i had diamorphene forced on me and i was induced so next time i am determined to go naturally!!! i cant wait !!!!!! :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I can't wait for you to have him Sam! :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

/\/\/\ there are gonna be some gorgeous fluffy bum piccies coming from the other side of the world :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

:cloud9:


----------



## Lunaty

Babyshambelle said:


> My goodness sam, you are making me so jealous! I remember my last few weeks of pregnancy sooooo well, and I thought my 'braxton hicks' at 37+5 were about like how you describe....I had popped her out 24 hours later!!!!! xxxx

:happydance: im trying to enjoy this stage though i must admit this damn pressure on my bladder is driving me a bit nuts :haha:

Lets hope he sticks a bit longer though.. 35 weeks (is what he measure today) is a bit early to pop out.. ill have some more :sex: in 2 weeks :rofl: bring on the RLT and EPO until then ;)


----------



## Lunaty

im gonna try for a natural (or as natural as possible) water birth..
but i wont be disappointed if i will need to take pain relief.. whatever happens right :)

i promise ill make a pic of him in his neon green cloth as it's newborn sized when i get out of hospital ;)


----------



## saraendepity

:wohoo:


----------



## Babyshambelle

IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME IT CAME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

MY WEENOTIONS HAS ARRIVED!

:cloud9: 
I love it so much, I'm wondering if I should leave my OH and run off with it to Australia? Or maybe we should just have a sordid affair?? :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: well what are you waiting for, dont leave us lovely ladies waiting..! Show it off!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

It's her christmas present....so I can't do an on the bum shot.....but I will take a sneaky pic of it tomorrow before it goes to lapland :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

woooohooooo they are sooo gorgeous arent they!!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Babyshambelle said:


> It's her christmas present....so I can't do an on the bum shot.....but I will take a sneaky pic of it tomorrow before it goes to lapland :happydance:

Ahhh you're a GENIUS! I've been unsuccessfully trying to justify buying a weenotions pocket nappy... I get as far as the checkout and then chicken out, but Leyla will need Christmas presents so I'm going to get her one, woo!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Rachel_C said:


> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> It's her christmas present....so I can't do an on the bum shot.....but I will take a sneaky pic of it tomorrow before it goes to lapland :happydance:
> 
> Ahhh you're a GENIUS! I've been unsuccessfully trying to justify buying a weenotions pocket nappy... I get as far as the checkout and then chicken out, but Leyla will need Christmas presents so I'm going to get her one, woo!Click to expand...

:smug: It's not gonna be the only fluff she gets fram santa, thats for sure!! I've found my excuse and I'm running with it.....hatvualuvawhatsit here I come!!! :haha:


----------



## Babyshambelle

saraendepity said:


> woooohooooo they are sooo gorgeous arent they!!!!

Oh yes :cloud9: Worth every penny xxx


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:
dont forget the secret santa too!!!! :D


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hi ladies. How is everyone? Oooo i see we've been getting more cloth :happydance:

I haven't bought a new nappy in a little while and i think i'm gonna have to put that right! Can't decide what to with next though :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I think gro babies are the flavour of the week round here!!! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

mmm that purple one (is it blackberry?) is lush! I'm not sure i can justify £22 on a nappy though, i'm such a chicken :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

the blackberry one is very nice i must say!!! Even suitable for a boy (or maybe im just a bot crazy ;) )

They are a bit awkward on the smallest setting but thats with a lot of BTP's !!! and honestly i still have to try them so i cant judge :haha:

I must say though, they impressed me more by looks then the BG organic AIO and were cheaper too new!


----------



## Faerie

Sofia was in the smallest setting until about 3 weeks ago.. but then she's a midget :rofl: I just shoved the insert in, had no problems.

Laura have you bought a halluthingymijig? Only because I was really happy with mine but now it (the lining) stinks whenever she wears it, stripped it 3 times and made no difference :nope:


----------



## thelilbump

oooh sam you're supposed to be talking me out of it not convincing me :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> oooh sam you're supposed to be talking me out of it not convincing me :rofl:

Muaha :muaha: yeah i am good at that, i keep convincing myself to buy stuff i really shouldnt buy too :winkwink:

yay baby shower is tomorrow :happydance:
the child and parent show is on today too but i had to pass on that as we are flat broke.. not a penny left.. i am not even wanting to think about how im gonna do my grocery shopping next week.. as we had some very unexpected bills once again :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Faerie said:


> Laura have you bought a halluthingymijig? Only because I was really happy with mine but now it (the lining) stinks whenever she wears it, stripped it 3 times and made no difference :nope:

No, not yet...was going to get one for santa but i might watch this space a bit longer first if thats whats happening.....weird!


----------



## Faerie

Babyshambelle said:


> Faerie said:
> 
> 
> Laura have you bought a halluthingymijig? Only because I was really happy with mine but now it (the lining) stinks whenever she wears it, stripped it 3 times and made no difference :nope:
> 
> No, not yet...was going to get one for santa but i might watch this space a bit longer first if thats whats happening.....weird!Click to expand...

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Faerie

Lunaty said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> oooh sam you're supposed to be talking me out of it not convincing me :rofl:
> 
> Muaha :muaha: yeah i am good at that, i keep convincing myself to buy stuff i really shouldnt buy too :winkwink:
> 
> yay baby shower is tomorrow :happydance:
> the child and parent show is on today too but i had to pass on that as we are flat broke.. not a penny left.. i am not even wanting to think about how im gonna do my grocery shopping next week.. as we had some very unexpected bills once again :dohh:Click to expand...

Oh Sam! :(


----------



## Lunaty

it's all good that stuff happens unfortunately :)
had to drive down and up to Hamilton again so had a 4 hour drive and petrol costs obviously :dohh: 

to make it even more interesting.. i lost the pearl on one of my rings today grrrr.. i hope i can claim it on insurance..

well what goes down must come up right :winkwink:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hope you get loads of lovely things in your shower sam!!! :kiss:


----------



## thelilbump

ohh dear Sam :hugs: do hope you had a fab baby shower though :dance:


----------



## Lunaty

Well baby shower has been canceled, got a call this morning that Dh's dad s prognosis is pretty bad and they give him one to two days max so we are driving up there as soon as ive called all the people off...

Not how i expected it to end :(, so close to due date too... it sucks big time but unfortunately life isnt fair..

Girls i hope you have a nice weekend.. i might be offline for a couple of days depending if i can get access or not 

Xo


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: ohh sam i am so sorry to hear this, i really hope he'll make it through. If you want a chat or anything or need a shoulder or anything you know where i am :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

aww hun im so sorry to hear that, me and leyla will be thinking of you :(

x


----------



## saraendepity

oh no sam, huge huge :hugs: to your whole family


----------



## Plumfairy

Goodmorning everyone! Sorry I have been abit rubbish lately and not been on so much, I just seem to have a busy schedule these days lol.. Dont know how!! Its probably a good idea I stay away from the thread anyway as my mat pay is now finished and Im a officially a pauper so no more nappies for me!! :( But Im sure being a SAHM will be so worth it. :D Im sorry I havent had the chance to read through the pages, but I do hope everybody is ok and that all the babes are doing well too. So sorry to hear about your FIL Sam :hugs: Thinking of you.

Lots of love to all x x x x x x x


----------



## Lunaty

Hello hello.. well it's 2 Am in the morning and we just arrived back from the hospital... unfortunately my FIL has passed away at 11.30PM..

So glad we had at least been able to spend most of the day with him.. sad because this as suppose to be a happy day for the baby :(

Thanks for all the good wishes and support girls, it's lovely to read such words!
:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

aww sam i am so sorry to hear your news. Thinking of you and your family :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

so soryy to hear your sad news hun, thinking of you all at this sad time :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw, so sorry Sam, I'm glad you got to spend some time with him. :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw sam im so so sorry. Sending huge hugs to you and thinking about your family. xxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

We've been in sposies :cry:

Olivia has has bum thrush, I've had nip thrush and we are both big grumps.

Just wanted to come and :cry:


----------



## princessellie

oh sam im so sorry to hear that hun :(

and laura, leyla has got bum thrush aswell, its awful but the cream has worked really quickly, have to keep using it for at least 2 weeks though even though its clearing up

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:( Sorry to hear about all the bum thrush.


----------



## saraendepity

oh no so sorry to hear of all the bum thrush ...:hugs: i know its not really apropriate but has anyone said bum thrush out loud really quickly ??? :rofl: it sounds sooooo funny !! ok sorry i'm done being immature now !!! hope the bum thrush *small snigger* and pipple thrush clears up very quickly ladies :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

:lol: Yeah it does sound funny! Hope it clears up soon!


----------



## thelilbump

oh no bum thrush doesn't sound good, hope you're all getting cleared up. Lol @ sara saying it fast!


----------



## mommyof3co

So ladies I'm officially rejoining you as of tomorrow :) We have been in sposies now for a couple months, it just wasn't working for us anymore, he was getting rashes and it was just becoming a pain with everything going on. But now we are ready to go back...I was hoping he'd potty train but after a few rough days we are done lol. We have alot going on right now, our stupid car broke haha and some other stuff and we have to move again because right now Mark is 50mi one way to work and soon to be 75mi if we don't move! so we are putting potty training on hold until after we are settled in the new place. So anyways.....we are back to cloth!!!!

But now of course I have to buy a few new things which means I'll probably go through and sell a few to fund that. I'm thinking of trying the new Flip ones...anyone here tried them yet?


----------



## Lunaty

welcome back haha ;)

have you guys already found the new place or still looking around?


----------



## mommyof3co

Still looking, we found a house that we were completely in love with...it was PERFECT for us...we wrote the realtor about it and set up an appt to see it and that morning before our appt (10:30am) it was leased :( So now we are looking again...but we are finding nothing else we like out there so we are hoping there are some new listings...really soon


----------



## Lunaty

ahh bummer :no:

although we are in a very nice place atm we are still looking out for a property we can buy.. it makes it difficult though because of the space and location we have and would have with our budget :dohh:

so we are scanning the new houses listed in this are all the time :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

welcome back! Sorry you missed out on the house. It's hard once you've fallen in love with one isn't it? Nothing else quite compares. You never know though it might have been a blessing in disguise!

Not heard of flip nappies i'm afraid :nope:


----------



## saraendepity

i've never heard of flip ones hun :shrug: but welcome back !!!!! cant wait to see what you buy!! LOL


----------



## princessellie

ive never heard of them either, i wanna see what they are now lol

x


----------



## mommyof3co

They are made by the makers of BumGenius...I'm ordering one now so as soon as I get it I'll get pics :)


----------



## thelilbump

ohhh i think i may have to investigate these later! Bet they're US only though :cry:

Talking of which, i think i forgot to say i _think_ we broke through with the BB :happydance: She's worn it twice not with no leaks, i think because they're hemp i'd just not prewashed enough tbh. This means i'm allowed to buy more now though :yipee: has anyone found the new BB's on sale in the UK yet? I know babykind were supposed to be getting them but last time i checked they weren't listed. I _really_ want that winter sage one :blush:


----------



## Jkelmum

The weenotion one is crap :( maybe i did somthing wrong ? what can u do wrong ? It was well stuffed but still within 40 mins she needed new clothes :cry:
Yet Ellies nappy was great and she stayed dry


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: serina, i haven't tried weenotions nappies but i thought they were supposed to be quite good? Does it fit properly at her legs etc without meaning to ask a stupid qu x


----------



## mommyof3co

What are they made of? Is it possible it wasn't prepped enough?


----------



## Jkelmum

It fitted around her legs ....its fluffy ...with fleece inserts loads of them ..Gunna try it tomorrow with some toweling insert maybe


----------



## mommyof3co

Just regular polyester fleece? That won't absorb if so...that's actually waterproof you can use them as covers so maybe that's what's going on? Are they store bought fleece inserts...maybe I'm picturing something else lol


----------



## saraendepity

hey hun, i think you might have had the WN on back to front hun...:blush: might be wrong tho ? i hve had probs with my WN leaking but it doesnt fit her round the legs properly so i havent given up on it yet!

:hugs:

HTH's hun :) 

cant wait to hear about the Nappy MO3:)


----------



## CTK3989

May I join? I cloth diapered DS for 23 months and I am still cloth diapering DD at 15 months.


----------



## princessellie

serina27 said:


> The weenotion one is crap :( maybe i did somthing wrong ? what can u do wrong ? It was well stuffed but still within 40 mins she needed new clothes :cry:
> Yet Ellies nappy was great and she stayed dry

aww im so glad to hear it hun, well not about the WN, i had been meaning to get one but tbh i have heard so many complaints about them im worried now :nope:

x


----------



## Jkelmum

saraendepity said:


> hey hun, i think you might have had the WN *on back to front hun...:*blush: might be wrong tho ? i hve had probs with my WN leaking but it doesnt fit her round the legs properly so i havent given up on it yet!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> HTH's hun :)
> 
> cant wait to hear about the Nappy MO3:)

 :blush: maybe ...I thought picture would be at front lol ...we shall try again:dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

CTK3989 said:


> May I join? I cloth diapered DS for 23 months and I am still cloth diapering DD at 15 months.

of corse you can!! welcome hun :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

the pictures go on their bum don't they :shrug: I don't have any nappies like that but for some reason i thought that!


----------



## Lunaty

Depends i think you can customize were you want them placed!


----------



## cleckner04

Hey girls! :wave: I've decided to take the plunge and switch to cloth! I got a shipment in today of bumgenius 3.0 deluxe, fuzzi bunz, econobums, and flips! I'm excited to try them out to see what I like. So far just from first sight I love the bumgenius all-in-ones. They seem the easiest. :haha: So hopefully I can join you girls in here?! :blush:


----------



## mommyof3co

cleckner04 said:


> Hey girls! :wave: I've decided to take the plunge and switch to cloth! I got a shipment in today of bumgenius 3.0 deluxe, fuzzi bunz, econobums, and flips! I'm excited to try them out to see what I like. So far just from first sight I love the bumgenius all-in-ones. They seem the easiest. :haha: So hopefully I can join you girls in here?! :blush:

Oooo you got the flips???!!! I'm gonna need pics! LOL those are the ones I'm wanting to try out


----------



## Lunaty

those flip thing sound very interesting!!! 

almost there and ill be able to start using cloth too yay :happydance:


----------



## cleckner04

Yup I got one of the day packs of flips. I took pictures of her today in all of the different diapers before washing them so once I sort through them I'll post up the ones of the flips! :thumbup: I'm new at this but out of the ones I got the bumgenius and flips are my favs as far as the simplicity of them. I know they are the same company so that is probably why. :haha:


----------



## mommyof3co

I LOVE Bumgenius organic aio so I think I'll love those


----------



## Lunaty

cant wait to see the pics!!! 
welcome btw :) your girl is gorgeous


----------



## cleckner04

Okay. So I had a bit of a photo shoot today with all the new diapers. :blush: The first is a picture of everything I've bought so far. More specifically the flips are the pink covers in the very center of the picture and the flip inserts are the pure white inserts directly above the pink covers. :thumbup: The second picture is Emma trying on the Flips. :haha: She has her disposable diaper on under it because I haven't had a chance to wash anything yet but you get the picture. LOL! And I must say she seems to like them already. :shrug:

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/FirstShipmentofClothDiapersNovember.jpg
https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e255/cleckner04/TryingOnClothDiapersNovember52009-1.jpg


----------



## cleckner04

Lunaty said:


> cant wait to see the pics!!!
> welcome btw :) your girl is gorgeous

Thanks hun! I made her from scratch. :winkwink:


----------



## mommyof3co

AWwwwww I love the pic of her, she is adorable!!!!

That flip diaper looks great! So you just got the stay dry inserts...none of the organic? I think if I do them I'm gonna do stay dry because I have prefolds I could use the same way as the organics....might try some disposables cause we are coming back from using disposables full time :( (tsk tsk i know) but with his age it's not quite as pleasant the cloth haha so maybe those with disposables...haven't decided yet


----------



## cleckner04

Yup I just got the day-pack with stay dry inserts. I didn't even really think to try the organic.

And don't feel bad at all about disposables. :winkwink: I have been using them since day one and just now decided to give reusables a try. I will probably continue to use disposables whenever we leave the house just for convenience but we shall see!


----------



## mommyof3co

Yeah I did sposies up to 2mo then some cloth...went full time cloth from 4mo until like 21mo...and then since then back in sposies. We started having rash issues...then it just became easier.


----------



## Lunaty

cleckner04 said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> cant wait to see the pics!!!
> welcome btw :) your girl is gorgeous
> 
> Thanks hun! I made her from scratch. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl:
good old fashion way aye :thumbup:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Welcome hun!!! Emma is gorgeous, and looks so lovely in that gorgeous pink colour!! Also, I love those spotty fuzzis! xx


----------



## Vici

Woo hoo, welcome Sam :D So good to see so many August mummies with cloth babies :hugs:

Oooo, girls, I am soooo excited. I got a new nappy this morning, well imi did :dohh::winkwink: Its a pink lemonade blueberry and OMFGG, it is just the sweetest! Got it for £12 worn worn!! Bargain!! Only problem is I think i might sell some others to buy some more :D


----------



## Vici

Ooo, and you can see those flips are made by BG as they look just the same :D I'd like to try them :D


----------



## Vici

O and Cleck, I love those spotty fuzzis. Didn't think we could get them here but a lady on CNT has found 1 place that sell them :D


----------



## Blob

Where can you buy the flips form??? I cannot find them anywhere everything just says they are 'coming soon' :grr:


----------



## Vici

They are in the US hun. Not available here yet :)


----------



## cleckner04

Yeah I ordered mine from cottonbabies.com. I didn't even realize they were a new product. I'm so new at this. :blush:


----------



## Blob

Rubbish :hissy: 
When do they come over here do you think :cry: Maybe i can just ship some over here :lol:


----------



## princessellie

you can probably get them delivered here from US but will be more expensive obviously, but i assume most sellers will do it as its only a bit extra postage, no extra hassle

x


----------



## mommyof3co

I know BumGenius from US vendors can not be sent anywhere but in the US. You have to order BG from places outside of the US if you want it shipped outside of the US. And the flips are by the makers of BG soooo I wonder if you can do that? BUT you could have someone in the US order it then ship it to you...I would do that for anyone that wants some :) Obviously will take a bit longer cause they'd have to send to my house first then be shipped over


----------



## Blob

Ooooh wow that sounds good :) I want to know how good they are first though...how many people have them??


----------



## dippy dee

Hi girls i feels like i have been away from here for ages, esp seeing Lunitys ticker wow girl only a few weeks now i can't wait to see pics of him.
Welcome to all new ladies on here i'm sure i will get to know you all as i can be a bit of a chatter box haha.
Well as for us we are doing brilliantly thankyou, have been a bit leaky but i have got to the bottom of that one.
So how are you all? xx


----------



## saraendepity

hey donna hows mr H doing and hubbs ?so pleased you go tto the bottom of the leakages! well i have a confession to make :blush: daisy has only work 2 nappies today :blush: i had to move my horse today and i couldnt get transport so i had to walk over 10 miles with her on really busy roads, rob followed me alot of the time and he was all stressed out and we (well he ) forgot to change her so she went from 8am till after 2.30 in one nappy NO LEAKS!!!!!!! then she had her next nappy on n we gave her no nappy time after that :dohh: i fell so awful but i am also soooooo impressed!!!!! i beg anyone who can find a sposie that will do that !!!! in a car seat most of the time too with only little breaks !!! 

hope everone is very well oh and welcome to any new fluffy bum club members :wave:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

ooh what nappy was it?

we only get that with wraps on lol

x


----------



## Lunaty

that sounds brill Sara!!!

Yeah time seems to be flying by good to see you on again though Donna :happydance:

Im working myself to 5 loads of washing that i need to fold UGHH!!! I dont mind the washing but i do hate the folding when it is like a mountain pile on the bed :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

ugh god i know, i normally just put it into piles of hang up stuff for paul to put into the wardrobe :lol: we only fold up trousers, knickers, socks and jamas so its not too bad in the end

well we dont fold up the knickers and socks but u get what i mean haha

imagine me sat there carefully folding all my knickers :shock:

x


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl:

i generally fold DH's boxers , but i was to lazy this time and just jammed the in his basket hehehe

we have big stuff hanging and i fold the tshirst , singlets and trousers haha


----------



## princessellie

my wardrobe is ordered...vests first, then teeshirts, then longer teeshirts, then long sleeved teeshirts, then jumpers, then hoodies :blush:

i tell paul off if he puts something in there in the wrong place :lol:

OCD much?

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> my wardrobe is ordered...vests first, then teeshirts, then longer teeshirts, then long sleeved teeshirts, then jumpers, then hoodies :blush:
> 
> i tell paul off if he puts something in there in the wrong place :lol:
> 
> OCD much?
> 
> x

Jup just like me :winkwink:
I get annoyed if hubby doesn't put it back properly and just smashes is back in there.. so much so i grab it out and fold it up properly again :dohh:

he thinks it's hilarious! i just cant help myself


----------



## saraendepity

pop in :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

I am OCD about my closet too! All the clothes have to face the same direction and they are color coordinated. :haha: And the same with long sleeve in one section, short sleeve in another, and tank tops have their own little baby hangers in the middle. And if DH hangs it up wrong I am furious. He's learned to accept it. I also have to have everything facing label out in cupboards and the refrigerator, etc. Even the shampoo in the shower has to be facing outward. :blush:


----------



## princessellie

oh yeh all of my coat hangers have to be the same way aswell, like question marks, i learned that working in peacocks :rofl: and they all have to face towards the side where the door opens, paul always tries to put them in the wrong way, well i dont think he does it on purpose he just doesnt give a shit hehe

x


----------



## kirsten1985

You all make me feel so bad!

I am so messy, my clothes don't hang in any kind of order, in fact they are lucky if they hang at all!

We have shelves and matching boxes for underwear/socks. The only stuff that hangs are things like dresses/shirts.

Freya's stuff all gets stuffed in drawers. Nothing gets ironed apart from Jake's work shirts. I don't even fold Freya's stuff.

Lol! You lot are all way too good!


----------



## dippy dee

Sara we are good thankyou, mr h got diagnosed so that is brill and we are all on track with help etc so i can't complain, we've been on a ten mile bike ride with the kids today and my legs are feeling it a bit now haha.
Lunity glad to see i've been missed but i'm back now and ready for chat haha, i've missed all you fluffy bum mums, are you all ready for the arrival of your lil bump? Do you have a text buddy or something so they can let us all know? Fingers crossed not much longer xx

Wow i need a pop in now they sound amazing, any secret nappy santa's out there for me then nudge nudge wink wink lol. x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL loving the sly hint for your secret santa donna!! so pleased (well not but - you know what i mean) that mr H has his diagnosis and you are getting the help you/he needs if you ever need a scream or a rant or a shoulder you know where i am :hugs: you must be crazy going for a 10 mile bike ride!! it's good to get out and about tho :) oh yeah sam need to no if you have a text bud:) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

10km bike ride :wacko: holy.. i used to ride my bike in NL heaps as it is the fastest and easiest way around in Amsterdam but hell the thought of having to ride here (heaps of hills!!!) :rofl:


No i am not sure what to do about a text buddy As there is not many NZ girls about.. and obviously texting the UK is not very economical :haha:

But if you girls PM me your nr i can get my DH to text you when im in hospital and it's all happening :happydance: im sure he wont mind and otherwise he wil have a furious pregnant woman in labor screaming at him :coffee:


----------



## dizzyspells

Just thought I would pop in and see how you all are??Missing my cloth bum boy but we are def more chilled this way!.Miss chatting in here!!xxx


----------



## saraendepity

aww we miss you too hannah!!! you should stick around, you're wisdom will be very uch apreciated!!!

did i tell you the nappies arrived??? 

well if i didnt they did!! LOL i Love them and the Tiny eco is really good:) thanks again babes :) so pleased you're feeling less stressed now:) 

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippy dee

Me hint sara haha never, as for the bike ride i must of been nuts as it started raining so everyone ended up wet through as we went with dh and my mom n dad but the kids enjoyed it.
As for mr h i am relived that we have found out about the sb and at least now i know why his development is delayed etc but it still hurts when other babies are sitting etc and he isn't but he's getting there and they can't say 100% how he will develop at the end of the day he is a very happy chappy and that is all that matters.
Aww Hannah please stick around we miss you xx


----------



## saraendepity

yeah, i'm sure knowing in some way what to expect will make things a little easier for you and hubbers and your other LO's and you will get ( i hope ) some support :hugs: at the end of the day you have a VERY BEAUTIFUL little man and so long as he is (and you of course!) happy then that is all that matters:) :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: i've just come in here to catch up, skipped back a page and read about ellie folding her knickers lmao!! Think i'll skip the catch up :laugh2: Hows everyone doing? We're doing well all nappies are holding well and even OH has become a secret fan! He randomly told me earlier how he prefers aplix as he can get a better fit than poppers! :rofl:

We've had a few itti leaks but i'm not sure if it's a fit issue tbh. Out of curiosity for those of you that do have itti's what size is your LO and what size nappy do you use? They're such a slim fit sometimes i'm not sure if it hinders them a little. That doesn't mean i won't be buying more though :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

specially with those new itti colors coming out soon!!


----------



## thelilbump

new ittis? ooo i think i've seen them on fbook actually. I've seen the new fuzzi bunz, undecided about them though!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah they are on Facebook :D, havent seen the new fuzzibunz but then they dont really interest me .. i dont know why..?!

i really hope i get along with those itt's as then ill have an excuse to buy those new ones :D :D :D


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> :rofl: i've just come in here to catch up, skipped back a page and read about ellie folding her knickers lmao!! Think i'll skip the catch up :laugh2:

dont give me that!! i know you love that mental image!!!!

:rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Has anyone tried these nappies????

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11359.html

They loook soooo cuuu uuuute so i bought 4 so far :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Blob said:


> Has anyone tried these nappies????
> 
> https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11359.html
> 
> They loook soooo cuuu uuuute so i bought 4 so far :dohh:

Wow they look pretty cool!!!
Havnt tried them or even heard if them before, but i see they are originally from AU

ill def keep an eye on them :thumbup:
let us know if they work properly :) the aplix doesnt look very big..


----------



## Blob

They look so cute apparently in AU they are crraazzzy popular and the woman who designed them had to have lotteries to sell them as so many people wanted them :shrug: So we shall see...but if they are good i'm sooooo getting all of them :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh they look gorgeous! I want one!


----------



## Vici

Blob said:


> Has anyone tried these nappies????
> 
> https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11359.html
> 
> They loook soooo cuuu uuuute so i bought 4 so far :dohh:

O my googdness, they are just gorgeous!!


----------



## Blob

I know :lol: Damn what was i thinking i was going to have a totally unique nappy :rofl: I sooooo want ALL the colours....Hmmmm christmas me thinks!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

I'm thinking Christmas too! Or maybe a Happy January nappy....


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: i've just come in here to catch up, skipped back a page and read about ellie folding her knickers lmao!! Think i'll skip the catch up :laugh2:
> 
> dont give me that!! i know you love that mental image!!!!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...

ohhhhh of course! :bunny: :rofl: x


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> I'm thinking Christmas too! Or maybe a Happy January nappy....

ooo happy january nappies! :rofl: think i might have to introduce this 'tradition' and a happy februaury, happy march....:rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! Happy Easter nappy, Happy summer holidays nappy......Not sure Jake will be too thrilled!!


----------



## Blob

kirsten1985 said:


> Lol! Happy Easter nappy, Happy summer holidays nappy......Not sure Jake will be too thrilled!!

Ooooh yeas!!! Instead of an egg a nappy...I think so!!


----------



## Lunaty

Where does the bunny hide those?! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

on bums obv!!!!

x


----------



## Lunaty

I hope the easter bunny does a better job putting nappies on then hiding the choco eggs then :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Mmmmm i want some chocolate now :lol:


----------



## chloethewise

I like the look of those mini lalas, wish they had different prints though, I think some of them look a bit like granny curtains :blush: 

Going to keep an eye out and see if they get new ones in... the aussie site looks like it has a nicer selection but I can't deal with ordering from abroad :wacko:


----------



## Lunaty

chloethewise said:


> I like the look of those mini lalas, wish they had different prints though, I think some of them look a bit like granny curtains :blush:
> 
> Going to keep an eye out and see if they get new ones in... the aussie site looks like it has a nicer selection but I can't deal with ordering from abroad :wacko:

ive generally had good experiences ordering from abroad! But maybe yuo could email the UK website that stocks them and ask if they will get the new prints in?

they do look very adorable dont they :cloud9:


----------



## Blob

I just got 3 yesterday and they are realllyy nice they feel nice and soft and they are really slim.. I didnt expect them to work as well as they have also :) I love the look of them..though i do have wallpaper kinda like the black one :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

so thumbs up for the mini lalas then? i got to admit i tempted by the 1 in the large piccy it's cute!

Has anyone tried Made in la P'tite Prairie or Haydens Landings? Haydens landing are uber expensive :blush:


----------



## Blob

Thats the one i got :) I will try and put a pic up later if i get one!! 

No sorry *off to see what they are*


----------



## Blob

Have you got a link?? :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

it's holdens not haydens sorry :blush:

https://bibsnbots.info/fitted-nappies-holdens-landing-c-1_93

Tbh i haven't seen one i particulalry like i was just being nosey!

and the others;

https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=15


----------



## Blob

I kinda like the bug one its cuuute but they do seem awfully expensive when they dont look that special IYKWIM
:lol: Well i was also being nosey since i'd never heard of them :)


----------



## thelilbump

yea i was thinking the same, they just don't seem much different than any other WAHM's tbh do they?

i love one of the la p'tite prairies but she doesn't have the right size, nor is she getting any (i asked :blush:) and i can't find anywhere else that sells them :cry:


----------



## kirsten1985

I have loved those la p'tite prairies for a while now, I keep meaning to get one, they look so cute!


----------



## Blob

Awww i hate that when that happens...i bought and payed for nappies yday and then they told me they had sold out and werent getting any more :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

awww blob :hugs: can you order them from somewhere else?


----------



## Blob

Well...see there was a happy ending :happydance: As i got an eamil saying that she'd send a special order for me..and ALSO as i dont really like poppers (which is all they come in now) she was going to ask to have 2 made up for me :cloud9: I was so chuffed... (no charge) 

But when i got the email saying she had none left i nearly cried... Wasnt going to add the happy bit though you see as it seemed mean :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> I have loved those la p'tite prairies for a while now, I keep meaning to get one, they look so cute!

don't they! They're just soo hard to find :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

Blob said:


> Well...see there was a happy ending :happydance: As i got an eamil saying that she'd send a special order for me..and ALSO as i dont really like poppers (which is all they come in now) she was going to ask to have 2 made up for me :cloud9: I was so chuffed... (no charge)
> 
> But when i got the email saying she had none left i nearly cried... Wasnt going to add the happy bit though you see as it seemed mean :lol:

wow that was really good of them! Hope they come soon :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

oooo there are to many nice one's on there, mmmmmmmm now i'm wondering if to get my ss one of these instead ooo i don't know haha


----------



## dippy dee

Aww blob i hope they come soon x


----------



## Blob

:lol: Well she said that they will be 2-3 weeks but i couldnt complain... am just sitting here thinking that i her bitti d'lish...its gorgeous and i want more :rofl: I thought i'd bought a red one but i cant find the recipt for it :hissy:


----------



## Vici

I loooove my ittis, think i have about 12 now :D


----------



## thelilbump

12 wow! we have 2 :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Fao of Sam (lunaty);

https://www.greenkids.com.au/Funtimes.htm


***hides***


----------



## Blob

Awww i'd never tried them till today...so i intend to expand :lol:


----------



## dippy dee

omg tlb they are beautiful please tell me we can buy them over here, i've not read all the posts i've missed so sorry if i have missed it.

Sam you need to buy all of them lol


----------



## thelilbump

dippy dee said:


> omg tlb they are beautiful please tell me we can buy them over here, i've not read all the posts i've missed so sorry if i have missed it.
> 
> Sam you need to buy all of them lol

nappy zone have a selection but no xmas ones :cry:

https://www.nappyzone.co.uk/greenkids.htm

greenkids that is i take it you mean?


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Fao of Sam (lunaty);
> 
> https://www.greenkids.com.au/Funtimes.htm
> 
> 
> ***hides***

YOu little sh*t :dohh: how am i ever suppose to bust this rescission :rofl:

They do however actually stock a couple of the minky times from them in a NZ webstore too and they were on specil though now only a boring color left LOL

Then again shipping form AUZ doesnt take long at all :happydance:

I think ill have to add that website to my long list of nappy sites now :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

:blush: :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

thelilbump said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> omg tlb they are beautiful please tell me we can buy them over here, i've not read all the posts i've missed so sorry if i have missed it.
> 
> Sam you need to buy all of them lol
> 
> nappy zone have a selection but no xmas ones :cry:
> 
> https://www.nappyzone.co.uk/greenkids.htm
> 
> greenkids that is i take it you mean?Click to expand...

:happydance: Thankyou hun x


----------



## Blob

OMG what is wrong with you all :cry: Now i'm going to be buying more :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm baaaaaaaaack!!! omg i feel like my fingers have been cut off !! LOL how is everyone doing??? what have i missed ???? thank Fook we're back in cloth :) had to do a day in sposies and i HATED it :hissy: i'd forgotten how minging those things are!! lol she's still in them on a nighttime till the rash is completely gone - its only a little bit dry now but i dotn wanna take the risk! so hopefully within the next day or so we will be back 100% god i missed you lot:blush: 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Vici

So good to have you back babe, we missed you too. Soo glad to hear Dasiy is nearly all better too :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: welcome sara!


----------



## Lunaty

hey hun!!!
good to hear daisy is slowly getting over that nasty rash :hugs:
and of course welcome back yay :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi Sara glad to see you back, give Daisy a big hug from me, i'm glad you are back in fluff hun and that her bottom is getting better and YES you were missed. xx


----------



## kirsten1985

We've had leaks! :hissy:

Freya has been drinking between 10-13oz before she goes to bed at night, my Pop Ins can't cope! Had to change her at 4am this morning when she woke for a feed (after she slept 9 hours so couldn't have done it sooner) :(.

Don't know what to do, guess I will just have to have the stuff ready and change her every night?! :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Oww bummer!!!!
Has this happened since youve been giving her 10-13oz?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah, she has suddenly started drinking loads at that time, which I am all for if it helps her sleep longer! I have stripped the nappies, so it isn't them. She always leaked in sposies so I can't even use them for the time being (and don't want to anyway). :(


----------



## saraendepity

ah nooooooooo is there no way you can boost em anymore ????


----------



## kirsten1985

No, they are soooooo fat!! Nothing else will fit :(.


----------



## thelilbump

what about boosting with a microfibre cloth (duster)? i use them in my BG over night and they're so thin yet so absorbant. Best thing is they're like £1 for 4!


----------



## Rachel_C

Kirsten, I use dusters too. They're soooo thin so I have no idea how they hold loads of extra wee! Other than that, could you try adding a disposable insert like the smart nappy uses, as well as your other boosters etc? I think they do hold more than a regular cloth booster and they're really thin. I can send you a few to try if you like. I know they're disposable but they're a lot smaller than a full disposable nappy and I don't think they have all of the nasty chemicals in them.


----------



## Rachel_C

Oooh I forgot to say that I tried my pop-ins for the first time last night and I love love love them! Leyla's other nappies can't contain her wees for any longer than 4 hours but last night we went 8 hours without changing and her bum still felt dry when I did change her this morning. And that's without the night time boosters cos they haven't arrived yet!!! So then after her morning feed, we went back to sleep and I dreamed about pop-ins :)


----------



## Blob

Awww thats rubbish...i've never used mine overnight yet as Tabs is such a heavy wetter and she sleeps (fingerscrossed - touch wood) all night and am quite worried about changing that...
Hope you figure something out!!


----------



## Vici

Awww, hope you can fins something that suits you :( Imi splet for 12 hours last night in her Bamboozle, bamboo booster and fleece liner. Granted she does only have just under 8oz at bedtime ATM :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Well, I'm not changing nappies, I think the Pop Ins are fab and every other nappy I have ever used overnight has leaked anyway, including sposies. Freya just drinks so much at night, she is too busy to feed during the day! :rofl:

I guess I will just have to change her when she is wet 'til she starts to drink less. :shrug:


----------



## chloethewise

thelilbump said:


> it's holdens not haydens sorry :blush:
> 
> Tbh i haven't seen one i particulalry like i was just being nosey!
> 
> and the others;
> [/url]

I bought one of the Holdens Landings and love it to bits. Its multicoloured and really soft :flower: Definitely the best night nappy we've had.
If anyone is still after those petit prarire ones, I've just seen that Jabula are selling them off cheap now :happydance: (although I really must stop buying now)


----------



## Lunaty

chloethewise said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> it's holdens not haydens sorry :blush:
> 
> Tbh i haven't seen one i particulalry like i was just being nosey!
> 
> and the others;
> [/url]
> 
> I bought one of the Holdens Landings and love it to bits. Its multicoloured and really soft :flower: Definitely the best night nappy we've had.
> If anyone is still after those petit prarire ones, I've just seen that Jabula are selling them off cheap now :happydance: (although I really must stop buying now)Click to expand...

oww boy... :dohh: more temptation lol!


----------



## dippy dee

oooooo i'm off for a peek at them now.


----------



## Blob

Oooooh they are prettyyyy... i loooooove them :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

i need, i need :blush: off to creep to dh for one :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

ohhh boy those holden landing's nappies are to die for!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
i really really am in need of one of those!!!! :cloud9:

they are amazing! Specially love the banana slice one LOL


----------



## Rachel_C

Was somebody asking about flip nappies from the makers of bumgenius? I just saw on this website - https://www.nappies-direct.com/acatalog/FLIP_by_Cotton_Babies_the_maker_of_Bum_Genius.html - that they're coming to the UK in January :) It's the same with the econobum ones too.


----------



## Blob

I was asking!!!! Amazing!! I really want to see how good they are :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

they look very similar to the gro baby ones!!! And i really like those so ill hopefully be able to try out one of those flip BG's when they come around in NZ!!!

so i will be expecting a review on them soon :D who was it again that bought one not to long ago?!


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd like to hear about the flips too.

Though I'm just considering spending waaaay too much on pop-ins so maybe I shouldn't be looking for my next buy just jet! I've seen on gum tree that a lady near me is selling 20 pop-ins, with 6 boosters, two bags and a bucket plus laundry bag for £140. I really really really want them but I don't think I can justify buying that many... or can I?!


----------



## saraendepity

Rachel_C said:


> I'd like to hear about the flips too.
> 
> Though I'm just considering spending waaaay too much on pop-ins so maybe I shouldn't be looking for my next buy just jet! I've seen on gum tree that a lady near me is selling 20 pop-ins, with 6 boosters, two bags and a bucket plus laundry bag for £140. I really really really want them but I don't think I can justify buying that many... or can I?!

why not get them and sell a few on??:thumbup:.................not that i'm encouraging ou :blush:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I'm a total sucker for a deal..if someone gave me rubbish and said 'only 50p' i'd buy it :dohh:


----------



## Rachel_C

saraendepity said:


> why not get them and sell a few on??:thumbup:.................not that i'm encouraging ou :blush:

I just offered her £120 and she said yes, so I'm off to collect 20 pop-ins some time soon, woohoo! I'm so excited! Now Leyla can be an overnight cloth bum too and I won't need to worry that bamboo takes forever to air dry in our flat. I think I will end up selling some on, so if anybody is after bamboo pop-ins, watch this space!!!


----------



## Blob

:yipee: :yipee: Thats great!!


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> :rofl: I'm a total sucker for a deal..if someone gave me rubbish and said 'only 50p' i'd buy it :dohh:

lol i am too!!!!!!!! i quite often find myself buying things i either already have or really dont need just cos they r cheap/on offer!!!


----------



## Blob

Yea there was a baby sale in my town...i came back with TWO car loads and my excuse...'it was all £2' :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Rachel_C said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> why not get them and sell a few on??:thumbup:.................not that i'm encouraging ou :blush:
> 
> I just offered her £120 and she said yes, so I'm off to collect 20 pop-ins some time soon, woohoo! I'm so excited! Now Leyla can be an overnight cloth bum too and I won't need to worry that bamboo takes forever to air dry in our flat. I think I will end up selling some on, so if anybody is after bamboo pop-ins, watch this space!!!Click to expand...

I will buy a Pop In off you!! :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooo i'll buy a pop in or 2 off of you.
I love bargains, i'm getting excited as it is the kids school xmas fate soon and i know there will be bargains/junk to be had hehe.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm going to collect them tomorrow so give me a few days to work out how many I should keep then I'll sell some. I think they're white, pistachio and custard, with three sets of poppers not four. Will let you know! I love buying new nappies. In fact that's why I have so many cos when I see some I like, I see it as a personal challenge to find them at the cheapest price and then I have to buy one or I've wasted all that time looking :)


----------



## saraendepity

lol you have to buy one or its a waste of time looking...i like that theory:) i'm going to the living north show tomoz apparently there are loads of little stalls n things there :) never no there might (i highly doubt it tho) be some real nappy stalls :shrug: defo wishful thinking :)


----------



## Blob

Ooooh i know THE nicest clothes shop sort of your way esp for girls... have you heard of Niki B??? I've got a pic of one of her things its sooo nice :cloud9: I know its not reaaallly this section :blush: But she makes and designs them herself!! She goes to all the shows too though...


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> Ooooh i know THE nicest clothes shop sort of your way esp for girls... have you heard of Niki B??? I've got a pic of one of her things its sooo nice :cloud9: I know its not reaaallly this section :blush: But she makes and designs them herself!! She goes to all the shows too though...

no.. never heard of it??? where is it...if we whisper no one will hear n tell us off for talking about random stuff in here !!LOL


----------



## Blob

This is one of her dresses they arent cheap but they are like 6m-2yrs so they last sooo long...
Hope nobody minds me putting this here i know its not a nappy :nope:
 



Attached Files:







SpringtimePinaforesweb[1].jpg
File size: 167.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Blob

saraendepity said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh i know THE nicest clothes shop sort of your way esp for girls... have you heard of Niki B??? I've got a pic of one of her things its sooo nice :cloud9: I know its not reaaallly this section :blush: But she makes and designs them herself!! She goes to all the shows too though...
> 
> no.. never heard of it??? where is it...if we whisper no one will hear n tell us off for talking about random stuff in here !!LOLClick to expand...

:lol: well thats my whispering attempt :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

they r lush !!!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

wow those dresses are gorgeous. and technically, i think dresses are relevant cos how else are we supposed to show of our baby girls' fluffy bums?!


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG I love that spotty dress, how does it fit them for so long? Can you not get them online at all? :(


----------



## Blob

No when i spoke to her last she said that she couldnt find a web designer she liked enough :dohh:
Because of the straps that they extend so much and the back is tied so it gets bigger :happydance: I saw it as an investment...next time i'm down near Carlisle i'll be in there :rofl: There was suuucch nice stuff she had THE nicest dungerees for girls and i think boys to like really really unique designs on them :cry: I wish she sold to more places i know she does the House of Bruar but they are like double the price :wacko:


----------



## Blob

https://www.highheadsculpturevalley.co.uk/NikkiB.htm
Yaaay just noticed she says all her stuff is natural... :lol: That makes it better to post here ha ha


----------



## kirsten1985

Can't see that I'd ever be in Carlisle :(. I want one of her dresses! Well I think she should find a web designer she likes and sell them online! :sulk:

:lol:


----------



## Blob

Me too :lol: I'm driving down to get some for Tabs xmas though...maybe i should take photos of everything and put them up so people can just phone for the ones they want :rofl: Iam wondering whether to phone and ask for her email and get all the photos and buy like that instead though...


----------



## Blob

HELP which one
cupcakes
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_526.html
or 
spots
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_326.html


----------



## Rachel_C

Think I'd go for the ladybirds, though the dalmation one is minky so I'd probably have to get both actually. Sorry, that's not much help is it!


----------



## Eala

Hi ladies, just wanted to say hello :) Our cloth nappies finally arrived, so my little girl is now officially a fluffy bum baby!! :happydance:

She seems really happy in them so far, and she just looks so cute. She's quite dinky still, and the nappies make her look like a Weebl :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Awww :hi: they look so cu ute with their big butts :cloud9:

Its the one thats Yellow Cupcakes
and 
The pink spots.... sorry it wont stay on a picture :(


----------



## saraendepity

i am quite close to carlisle...might have a nosey sometime:)


----------



## saraendepity

omg the cupcakes defo!!!! its LUSH!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Im still waiting for funds to get these BB's of Sara lol but i should get some soon! Then i can have a look at those POp ins :D

Those dresses are so cute, I have seen so many of those lovely things on Etsy aswell!!!
Tempted to the max.. it's a good thing i have to prioritize some things now LOL


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Im still waiting for funds to get these BB's of Sara lol but i should get some soon! Then i can have a look at those POp ins :D
> 
> Those dresses are so cute, I have seen so many of those lovely things on Etsy aswell!!!
> Tempted to the max.. it's a good thing i have to prioritize some things now LOL

hunni dont worry theres no rush:) :kiss:


----------



## dippy dee

Those dresses are adorable, i wonder if i could get away with dressing Harley in one:blush::shrug:


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> Those dresses are adorable, i wonder if i could get away with dressing Harley in one:blush::shrug:

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl:


----------



## Vici

Itti Bright winging its way to England :D


----------



## thelilbump

it is my mission to find them!


----------



## dippy dee

omg omg omg, i need help ladies hehe yep i finally admitted it.
No really mr h has a sore bottom as naughty me didn't use his usual nappy last night and we had a leak but god knows how long he was in it before he kicked up a fuss.
So i have left it to air dry with no nappy on most of today and i have put some expressed milk on his bottom as i've heard it helps but to no avail, now i have my trusted motanium but i'm scared to put it on him cause of my nappies, will putting a fleece liner in help with the cream but stop blocking the nappy up?


----------



## Blob

Awww hun am sorry i'm no help i normally just let tabs run around for at lest 30 mins a day with no nappy and if she has any problems i put on some sudocrem..i just put it on with the nappies cos i'm bad :( So i dont think i'm much help...hope he gets better soon!!!


----------



## Vici

Yes hun, a fleece liner will def help. Just leave him nappy off till bedtime :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw, hope his bum gets better. I would use a fleece liner but try to keep his nappy off loads. :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Donna i would just pop a fleece liner in hun and use the thinnest amount of metanium, it shouldnt clog up so long as you only use the smallest amount:) i was talking to my HV about this the other day and she said people ALWAYS use way too much nappy cream..apparently you should be able to see the skin through the cream!!! hope his little butt gets better soon, huge :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh poor Mr H!!!!!
Yeah i agree, use the liners ;) thats what they are good for right :D

* note to self, buy some now... just in case.. :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

sorry to hear mr h has nappy rash hope it gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

is Mr H's bum any better? :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls! 
Finally put some pics of the shower up:
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/121719-lunatys-guppy-journal-30.html#post3582602


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Hey girls!
> Finally put some pics of the shower up:
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/121719-lunatys-guppy-journal-30.html#post3582602

aww hun, love the pics :) you look great !!!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey the pics are fab! You do look really good considering you are 37 weeks! I was a mess by that point! I sooo want a little cake now! :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Hey the pics are fab! You do look really good considering you are 37 weeks! I was a mess by that point! I sooo want a little cake now! :dohh:

Pwhhaa i felt like doodey haha
I was in the middle of opening the pressies and i could just feel myself leaking something wet.. i kinda crinched when i got up hoping it hadnt soaked through the liner or worse through my skirt.. can you imagine your waters breaking with everyone around you! :wacko:

managed to excuse myself and went to the toilet to find a huge glob of jucky snot :blush: been like this for days now though it is worse the last 2 days..

I have the feeling it's not long now as i am getting damn uncomfertable..!


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: thats great!!! i had that after my sweep :) bet you are getting so excited about it now :D...omg i am tearing up now!!! i remember when i was 37 weeks, seems like 2 minutes ago:) ...omg i am totally blubbing now :cry: sigh....


----------



## cleckner04

Lunaty you look fab hun! I can't believe you girls actually sit around and drink tea. :haha: Just seeing your cute little teacups and saucers. :blush::rofl: I'm so unrefined. Americans are so unclassy compared to you girls. LOL!


----------



## saraendepity

/\/\/\LOL you shoud come round mine for tea one day :rofl: you would get one hell of a shock !!!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

Harley is a lot better thankyou sara he has loads of nappy free time and some cream on for night tima and it is starting to look better.
Sam you look beautiful and don't look 37 weeks to me, i was terrible at 35 weeks ( that was as far as i got) and looked no where near as good as you did x


----------



## cleckner04

saraendepity said:


> /\/\/\LOL you shoud come round mine for tea one day :rofl: you would get one hell of a shock !!!!!!!

LOL! I know your all not as proper as what I imagine but it just seems so proper to sit around and drink tea. And I picture you all with your little english accents. :rofl: It's just too cute. Anytime girls post videos on here I always get a huge grin at the accents. :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

lol :) i have the most commonest sounding accent in the world!LOL 

donna soooo pleased H's bum is doing better now:) :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

The strange thing is when i hear an american accent i love it, mmmmmm we are strange lol


----------



## cleckner04

dippy dee said:


> The strange thing is when i hear an american accent i love it, mmmmmm we are strange lol

:haha: Honestly a guy could be totally ugly but throw an English accent on him and his rating goes up a notch. :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

cleckner04 said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> The strange thing is when i hear an american accent i love it, mmmmmm we are strange lol
> 
> :haha: Honestly a guy could be totally ugly but throw an English accent on him and his rating goes up a notch. :rofl:Click to expand...

i'm the same with welsh/irish :)


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

The tea thing was my SIL's idea.. (they are only half british lol) and no UK accents here either just plain NZ (which was the weirdest when i just came here!) They keep telling me i have an American or even Canadian accent, if they do hear a little twinch!!!!! ARGGHH

Got to admit though, it was very proper and cute.. you should have seen the scones too whahahaha, think everyone enjoys good food LOL


----------



## princessellie

hahaha, round my house ud be lucky to get a cuppa tea!!!

all we drink is coffee

x


----------



## Lunaty

i luvv a good cup of coffee too!!!! But i can only drink one or two max a day!
Since being pregnant that is about once every 5 days or so LOL


----------



## princessellie

decaf

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> decaf
> 
> x

As in i should try it or it's what you drink?!

Id rather have one decent coffee in a week then decaf every day :winkwink:
The only thing worse is tea without caffeine :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I have been drinking decaf tea since I became preg! Always drink it now as don't feel I need the caffeine. :)


----------



## princessellie

my decaf tastes the same as normal coffee :shrug: but then i am used to it now, when i first started drinking it i got bad withdrawals cos i have about 20 cups of coffee a day haha

x


----------



## princessellie

and i agree decaf tea is RANK!! i bought some of that when i got preg aswell and its still sat in my cupboard cos i wouldnt touch it, after the first cup lol

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I only drink the PG Tips decaf, the others taste weird. I got tea withdrawals when I stopped too! And now if I drink normal tea I get a headache :dohh:. Don't like coffee though :sick:


----------



## saraendepity

ooh when i fell preg i drank decaf but i thought it tasted a bit funny ?? it was PG too :shrug: i also HATE HATE HATE coffee :dohh: cant even stand the smell of it!! i do drink WAAAAAY too much tea, really need to cut down :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I must be used to it :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

:haha: you girls crack me up!

The only non caffeine hot drinks should be Hot choco or green tea... :D
Thought the amount is barely anything in tea really ...

I managed to score 2 Gro baby soakers brand new for 10$ Yay, the lady was clueless and thought they were normal inserts...! The new itti's and gro baby colors have come out now too and it sucks to not get my hands on one of those.. i should have left one of them to be my SS nappy LOL


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am so getting a gro baby :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahaha, I can't believe I missed all this talk of tea! Sam, your babyshower looked lovely! I wish we 'did' the babyshower thing over here...you got soooo much stuff!! 

I love a good coffee, but since being preg and bfing liv, i've been a decaf girl. I very soon discovered that starbucks and costa do decaf versions of all of their drinks :rofl: so it didn't save me the money I thought it would!! Can't wait to get me a christmas gingerbread latte :lol:

Kirsten, your pop ins and BGAIOOs will fall out with you if you bring a new shiny stranger nappy into your stash :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> Kirsten, your pop ins and BGAIOOs will fall out with you if you bring a new shiny stranger nappy into your stash :rofl:

I know, I had thought of this. They are going to be so jealous of my SS nappy too. Although, I will save the lovely nappies for best and still use my others all the time! 

Oh my god I am so glad Jake can't see this....


----------



## princessellie

gingerbread latte is gross, paul had one the other day and i nicked some :sick:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

When we get a drink out I always have a hot choc with cream and marshmallows....makes me look a right fatty!


----------



## Babyshambelle

kirsten1985 said:


> When we get a drink out I always have a hot choc with cream and marshmallows....makes me look a right fatty!

:rofl: Rick has this, and I always deliberately order a skinny decaf latte to make him feel like a bloater :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Babyshambelle said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> When we get a drink out I always have a hot choc with cream and marshmallows....makes me look a right fatty!
> 
> :rofl: Rick has this, and I always deliberately order a skinny decaf latte to make him feel like a bloater :haha:Click to expand...

Hm, it's people like you that make the fatties look bad! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

well i'm with the fatties then :) gotta be a hugggggggge hot choc with all the trimmings :D num num num


----------



## Blob

Mmmm when i went to the cafe the other day they have like 4 different types of hot choc...so i asked for all the trimmings in one :blush: Malteasers, marshmallows, rollows and a flake :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

omg that sounds.....fattening hahaha

i love hot chocolate but mostly when im out i need the caffeine so i always get a latte

except i got one in m&s the other day and i swear down it tasted like BO!!!! :sick:

x


----------



## Blob

Eeeew thats gross...
Yea i'm a total pig :rofl: its sickening watching me eat :)


----------



## princessellie

hahahaha, yeh it was sooo rank!!!!

x


----------



## Lunaty

oeww i always spoil myself when im in town and get a Caramel machiatto when i pass starbucks.. *drools..

i leave the Choco's for home as when you get one in a retsuarant here they are watery and too sweet... :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Also wanted to add my beautiful naps in my drawers yay :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG00086.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## cleckner04

I just finished reading today's posts and now I have this sudden craving for hot chocolate! :rofl: 

Lunaty- Looks like you have an amazing collection all ready to go!! Are you getting excited?!


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> omg that sounds.....fattening hahaha
> 
> i love hot chocolate but mostly when im out i need the caffeine so i always get a latte
> 
> except i got one in m&s the other day and i swear down it tasted like BO!!!! :sick:
> 
> x

oooh that sounds yummy!!!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah excited and anxious lol...

Keep getting cramps during the night though.. and how much of that snot can yuo loose.. seriously!!!! I think he is having some practice sessions haha

Anyhow, im seeing the midwife again this morning.. bubs is completely down... he looks to be in a very awkward position (and uncomfortable for both too!) butt sticking out around my belly button :haha:

Say to you who started cloth early, at what point is the hanc of staining on the nappies less>? Im thinking to start when bubs is 2 weeks but im not sure..


----------



## kirsten1985

The skanky black meconium only lasts for a couple of days, so no staining after that! :) So exciting that you're nearly there - I can't wait to see Cole! And your nappy drawer looks fab :thumbup:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Sam, I'm so excited to see some pics of mr cole when he arrives!! xxxx


----------



## saraendepity

yeah, daisy's stinky meconium was gone within about 3-4 days max!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Ewww...its bringing back memories....then you get the marbled chicken korma vs meconium slop....:rofl: I promise you sam...you will have never been as fascinated by anything as your own babies poo!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> Ewww...its bringing back memories....then you get the marbled chicken korma vs meconium slop....:rofl: I promise you sam...you will have never been as fascinated by anything as your own babies poo!!!

that is sooooooo true!!! you will become totally obsessed with it !!!LOL my SIL kept a poo diary for my neice!LOL


----------



## Lunaty

LOL a Poo diary :rofl:

Well if it's gone within a week and the breastfeeding is not to rough i might start a bit earlier :D I need to get my hands on some fleece liners though i got some of the flush able ones with the real nappies kit..

Ive got Donna's nr aswell so if anything interesting happens she can update you all too :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

I was literallly going to ask that sam! I'm so glad you have someome to keep us updated!!! When I was at your stage, I was going to bed with twinges and Liv was with us a day and a half later!!! :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

omg soooo excited......cant wait for a new cloth bummie to come into the world!! :happydance:

i have been meaning to post this for a while now but keep forgetting, just thought if people hadnt thought of it it mughthelp - whatever you use in your pail too keep am fresh(tea tree etc) put a bit in your wetbag too :thumbup: helps keep it fresh!!!:)

sorry if everyone already does this, thought it might be a new idea :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

I use the little bags that come with pop-ins, so they only get used once then chucked in the nappy wash :thumbup: I seem to remeber you having an adorable BB wetbag though....

Right, enough of this chat Laura.....go to sleep:sleep:


----------



## Lunaty

ahh yeah thats the only thing i still havent got (appart from the fleece liners!) A wetbag!!!!
ive got one with my changing bag but that will be used on the road for obvious reasons lol.. i need one for in the pail box haha

if anyone else wants updates straight just pm me your nr.. :) ill be kept busy updating everyone haha

i wish i could take the laptop though the damn battery of my macbook doesnt charge properly and ill have to drag my cables everywhere.. grrr...


----------



## princessellie

i never got a bag with my pop in??? i use carrier bags or nappy bags

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I use my pop in bags, I have loads! You only get them if you buy a trial pack :)


----------



## kirsten1985

I'll give you one if you want ellie!


----------



## dippy dee

I am getting so excited i can't wait for some updates off of you sam. How are you feeling???


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> I am getting so excited i can't wait for some updates off of you sam. How are you feeling???

Pretty good hun, he is hiccuping atm.. little bugger..
thinking of doing the bizz tonight to get things moving, i dont really want to shoo him out though if he is not ready , although it feels like he is ready to come any minute really// but im tempted to wait 5 more days until the 23d as then his star sign will be a Sagittarius..

Boy that must make me sound completely nuts.. i dont even really believe in the whole horoscope thing but a lot of characteristics of starsigns do match mine and DH's ;) and Sagittarius matches better then Scorpio to us..

Midwife send me off today to do more bloods and urine tests as my blood pressure still seems to be up high.. baby Cole however is right on track with measurements and hasnt moved from his favorite position which is the way he needs to be :)


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, we were the same with the star sign - Freya was due on the 26th May which would have made her a Gemini, we wanted her to be a Taurus (like me) and she was born on the 10th May so she was a Taurus in the end. Lol.

God you are nearly 38 weeks! :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Lol, we were the same with the star sign - Freya was due on the 26th May which would have made her a Gemini, we wanted her to be a Taurus (like me) and she was born on the 10th May so she was a Taurus in the end. Lol.
> 
> God you are nearly 38 weeks! :happydance:

Thank god LOL im not the only weirdo then :wacko:
:rofl:

I was dead afraid he would be a Capricorn when we concieved (my mum is) and she is a right handful haha, we have just managed to avoid that even if i go 2 weeks overdue hehe ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha it's funny isn't it! Jake wants us to have a baby in September next time so it can be a Virgo like him :dohh:. Most people in my family are Taurus, so they were all happy.

Yeah I think we sound a bit weird now!


----------



## dippy dee

Haha you're not wierd girls everyone else is lol, if your bp is up then perhaps doing the "bizz" is a good idea lol i'll say anything to get to see cole a little earlier.:blush:


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> Haha you're not wierd girls everyone else is lol, if your bp is up then perhaps doing the "bizz" is a good idea lol i'll say anything to get to see cole a little earlier.:blush:

Ohh the temptation LOL
Cant wait to meet him though.. just wondering how he looks :cloud9:

The MIL is driving me craz calling at least 2 times a day to see how i am.. 
Honestly if anything interesting happens she will know :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

i wanted leyla to be born a little earlier than she was so she would have been capricorn, as it was she is a bloody aquarius LOL

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha good to know others prefer certain star signs over others!


----------



## princessellie

also paul wants to know what was wrong with the old fluffy bum club :dohh:

sorry girlies lmfao, i dont know what i did to deserve him :rofl:

x


----------



## Lunaty

yeah our chatter is getting a bit of topic isnt it.. ;)
Sorry bout that!


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: thats so funny....sort of thing Rick would say :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Lunaty said:


> yeah our chatter is getting a bit of topic isnt it.. ;)
> Sorry bout that!

NOOO sammy....he didn't mean that!!! :rofl: Chat away! :rofl: It's cos its called the ALL NEW fluffy bum club :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

ignore him, i do most of the time 

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, that is totally the sort of thing Jake would say too. I also ignore him a lot. Lol. :lol:


----------



## Blob

Well my OH just thinks i'm insane wanting to talk on here :dohh: But then he thinks i'm mad getting exited about nappies... :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Same here ;), i need something to keep me busy until LO is here :rofl: and i can only talk about my dogs so much , besides they dont fit the nappies i have either.. :haha:

So anyone else received a new nappy yet ;)


----------



## trish1200

Me :happydance: I poped in green baby yesterday and bought a bitti d'lish in blue. I'm just starting my collection, bought 4 bumgenious a few days ago and said I would have to wait to get any more nappies as money is tight, just couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## Faerie

Maaaan you girls can talk! I've still got about 20 pages to catch up on but not the time to do it!
We got our new Gro Babys and are very happy, will have to take pics at some point.
xxx


----------



## Blob

Have to say one thing its SOOOO unfair that there are NOOOOO nappy shops near me :hissy:

Though on second thoughts maybe its a good thing as i would go mad :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

I think we have one nappy shop at all that sells other then Baby cheeks and Real nappies haha

And dont worries about the catch up, most of t is me talking rubbish LOL ;)

And trish1200 - you will def have to put up some pics of that ;) Itti's rock.. i definitely know what you mean about the wallet thing though :haha:


----------



## trish1200

I need to put it in the wash, I can't wait to see him with it on. I'll definitly take some pics


----------



## Babyshambelle

Morning girls!! Hope everyone is good! Sammy...hope little Cole is doing some sort of a wiggly 'meet mummy and daddy' dance in there!! 

I got two new nappies yesterday...in exchange for a coffee and cake :thumbup: My friend hasn't been getting on with them so she passed them on to me and Liv! One is a blue stars tots bots easyfit and the other is a periwinkle blue wonderoo which is about the wierdest nappy I have ever seen:wacko: I have no idea what to do with the boosters and it looks so effing huge on..I'm probs doing it wrong! 

As it is children in need today, everyone needs to go out and find your nearest cake sale and scoff yourselves silly for charity! Liv is doing her bit too...pics to follow in pics section in a little while! xxx


----------



## Blob

Awwww... i dont know where one near me is :( Damn living in the middle of nowhere!!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies how is we all? 
Sam will you please evict cole for me as i am in desperate need of seeing a newborn in cloth lol you may be the one to save me getting to broody :winkwink: 
Trish i can't wait to see the pictures i bet he will look so cute in it :kiss:
Babyshambles ( sorry i forget your name naughty me) we were all set to do the charity cake make and bake at the kids school and paid to do it etc and my 3yo decided it would be more fun to throw up all night so he is home and i can't munch no cakes so if liv could do her bit plus some for me then we'd appreciate it :hugs:
Well sorry girls but i have to do this :happydance: after having a dry time with money i have not indulged in any new nappies for mr h but today i have just bought a periwinkle wonderoo's and 6 yes 6 pop in's and 2 extra boosters for them :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Sarah you will just have to eat any cakes or bikki's and just pretend it is for children in need lol xx


----------



## Lunaty

Morning girls, well ive been having contractions most of the night and even my magic paracetamol could not kill them, they are slowly getting more painful and i havent timed them yet!

I did manage to get some sleep in but very interrupted and now im sitting up in bed on a weekend at 6.30AM as lying down is not nice anymore LOL

Im trying to be realistic and think it can still take quite a while but i think i may need to get some breakfast in me before i cant anymore or have lost my appetite ;) Dh is still trying to get some shut eye next to me and i think im annoying him with the typing :rofl: Ohh i think i just got evicted from my bedroom haha

Hopefully we will be having our little boy within the next 24 hours!

And whats all that talk about cake!!!! It's making me hungry and i dont have any cake n the house :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

OH MY GOD SAMMYYYY IM SO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!! My advive is to enjoy it! Get your TENS on if you have one.... do lots of walking ARG|HH|||HHHHHHHH im so excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Sorry about that mess...i've got a child asleep on my right arm :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: i didnt manage to get a TENS which im very peeved about and sittin up they are very bearable.. i am not gonna aimlessly walk my house yet :dohh: i still feel like it could drop of any second (as it has stopped so many times before at night!).. maybe i should lie down again>>

Trying to stay positive though ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

Walking is meant to speed it up....get going!!!!

YAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! COME ON COLE!!!!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooohhh....you HAVE to keep us updated! I hope this is it for you. And get your oh to go out to get you some cake!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Well i think im starting to feel them sitting now too.. which is good.. if it is indeed labor it shouldnt drop off according to the MW..

damn im hungry! Buggery if im gonna cook, ill need wake up Dh somehow without him kicking me out :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

How clever is that pooch of yours?? Maybe he could go for you?? :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Well she is very clever at lying on the bed and snoring so that could potentially wake DH up! The other (our husky) is nicknamed Dumbdumb aka fluffmonkey for very good reasons LOL


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahaha...put something tasty on your OHs feet...they might lick it off and wake him!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am excited! :D


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance::happydance: come on Cole we want to meet you, sam i am so excited for you, get dh up and get him to start pampering you.
Mmmmmm ways to get dh up with out gettin in trouble how about shouting alarmingly "QUICK I'M IN LABOUR" and as soon as he wakes up worrying shove some money in his hands and shout quick i need cake lol.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ooooh it's so exciting... hope it IS real labour and everything goes exactly how you've planned it :) I had a quick labour - I put it down to me walking round like a crazy chicken during contractions so get walking!!!


----------



## princessellie

omg yeh deffo hope this is it for you, ohhh i cant wait to see him!! personally i was in the bath for my entire labour and it was sooo easy, i had her within 45mins of getting to the hospital and within an hour of being in any real pain, however, if youre not sure its labour then dont risk it cos it can stop labour progressing,

x


----------



## dippy dee

Sam how are you feeling? i hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls, yeah i am doing fine.. 
I afraid it dropped off in the end.. another case of false labor grrr... :hissy:

Im now just gonna ignore it all and pump myself full of Paracetamol over night and wait until my damn waters go before assuming anything..

It's a good thing i didnt contact the midwife.. i just hope i wont have to be induced next week due to the high BP and possible Pre eclampsia.. that would suck.. maybe it was just my wishfull thinking of going into labor this weekend as the MW said.. haha

Well FX i still have tonight but im a lot more prepared now


----------



## dippy dee

aww hun fx for you x2 lol i set crossed for high bp and others crossed for labour to start.
xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

My fingers are crossed too! How are you now?


----------



## dippy dee

Well girls even though i am on a fluff ban i kind of got some pp money for some things i sold so what else did i have to spend the funds on......... FLUFF:haha: so ihave just ordered some more pop in's and 6 wonderoo's i bought a wonderoo to try the other day :blush: and loved them so i just had to have some more, i love it now it is colder as dh doesn't see the fluff under lo's outfits so i can get away with it :happydance:
Has anyone tried a mamas touch nappy? And also the bg aio's? I like the look of them but don't want to go spending money if they aren't that good cause then i would have to sell them and no doubt i would then get caught by dh :dohh: Are the bg aio's as good as the normal bg's?
I am having a mega sale on ebay of all the stuff mr h has out grown so i want to invest in a couple of good ones.
It has been a bit quiet on here me thinks so i am going to be chat happy as mr h is down with a tummy bug so i am stuck with him on my lap and pc on the other side of me.


----------



## princessellie

i have a bgaio and its good but i dont know what a normal bg is like? i use it for bed with a folded up bamboo terry under the cotton bit and it works good

i have loads of wonderoos aswell, they were one of the first nappies i ever got, in fact i think they were the first ones i ever bought anyway, i made a couple before that but wanted some pocket ones so i could learn how to do them and someone on here was selling a loads of them so i got them, i love them although i do have to realllly pad them out or they leak, i think its leylas shape, they used to fit really well but now i have to use a wrap over them if shes gna be in it for any length of time, i still love them though

hope harley gets better soon, the little munchkin!

x


----------



## princessellie

just had a heart attack lol, i was browsing the forum home page bit and i seen in birth announcements welcome to the world cole and i was like OMG! she had him!!! then it wasnt our sammy, it was someone else :dohh:

x


----------



## dippy dee

OMG nnnnnnnnnnooooooooooo they can't do that to us lol, i'll be able to breath better when she has had him as everytime i log onto here i think has he or hasn't he arrived lol,


----------



## dippy dee

Thanks for the well wishes for harley hun he's a bit more settled this afternoon so fingers crossed it has passed, my 3yo had it thursday night and i thought we had escaped it but now harley has been throwing up since 11pm last night and he still is now but he seems better now so it had better stop lol and nope i don't want it no matter how cute he thinks it is to share with mummy.


----------



## princessellie

haha leyla shared hers with me and paul the other day and we shared it with pauls mam :blush:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> just had a heart attack lol, i was browsing the forum home page bit and i seen in birth announcements welcome to the world cole and i was like OMG! she had him!!! then it wasnt our sammy, it was someone else :dohh:
> 
> x

I saw that too and thought it was sam!! Made me jump!:dohh:
I have loads of BG AIOs and I loooove them, they are my most favourite nappy ever! :)


----------



## saraendepity

i did the same thing too....got sooooo excited and then realised !!LOL not that i'm not pleased for the other lady tho :)
i LOVED my BG AIO donna, only thing was the drying times for me, i'm thinking i might have to have another one tho :blush: just to give it a second run:blush:
i also have a mommys touch - its for sale tho as i just couldnt get along with it, i think you have to fold the poppers or something to make it fit and its just way too big on little bugs frame :cry: 

hope mr H is feeling mich better soon :hugs: i'll be chat happy for the nexy 20 mins or so while bug has her nap..........there are some very scary noises coming from the monitor at the minute tho :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

oh sara, i meant to say, i got ur nappy and it is a tiny bit small but leyla had it on and had a massive poo explosion all over it so am gna buy it anyway and keep it for my next baby lmfao

x


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmmmm me thinks i need 1 or 2 bg aio's then to try, i knew ou ladies wouldn't talk me out of one like dh would haha.
Sara is your mommys touch a boyish/unisex one? i've seen some pretty ones but i think i would get into trouble dressin h in one :haha: i so need a little girl :cry: i love my boys but i wish shannon and beth were little again.


----------



## saraendepity

LOL ellie i dont mind LOL if it doesnt fit her you can just send it back!! lol

sorry donna it is very pink and girlie :hissy: in fact i think it was you that showed me it on E bay :) ..........

https://i830.photobucket.com/albums/zz226/daisygracelawson/DSC01459.jpg


----------



## dippy dee

Sara ignore that hun i've just seen it on the sale bit and i don't think i could put h in there without him looking like a cute girl hahah x


----------



## princessellie

have another baby donna!!!!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol yup, it is just a little on the girly side!!LOL yeah have another baby !!!!


----------



## princessellie

:muaha:

x


----------



## dippy dee

I wish girls but i was sterralised when i had h due to health etc and it was the worst mistake i have ever made, dh was oushing me to have it done and even he now agree's we shouldn't of had it done so my options are now £4000 for a reversal or ivf.
I think with 9 kids and my angel babies that i have been blessed and with dh nearly losing me when i was pg with jack and just after having him that if i did it again i would just be trying my luck.
O well people do still get pregnant after been done so i need extra strong vibes lol x


----------



## dippy dee

OMG sara i remember that nappy lol


----------



## Lunaty

morning morning, just a quick note.. ive been getting contractions all day yesterday up to 1 minute every 8 minutes last night teeth clenching.. i had some paractemol agan .. fell asleep and you guessed it!!!! JUp they dropped of again.. 

Im fairly sure i am leaking my waters aswell... Im n to see the midwife this morning to get my BP checked and ill tell her about the whole thing and hopefully she will be able to give me some good advice to get things moving properly before i need to get induced if it is indeed my waters :(

Im a bit gutted.. i really thought i could keep them going.. and they have been for more then 24 hours!!!! And ive been good keeping hydrated and fueled.. rested a lot.. i am just not sure what is going on..

Ill update you all soon :)
X

PS i think they will be slowly starting again soon.. it just is a vicious circle now sight


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls, here the update:

Waters have not broken though i am fully effaced and 3 cm dilated already..
She gave me a sweep and said labor should be starting any minute and if nothing by 6PM tonight to meet her at the hospital delivery suite to have another check over (BP has climbed a bit higher as have my liver values).. and they will probably want to break my waters for me before i develop pre eclampsia :wacko:


Jikes, not what i was expecting at all/// but at least i can try without drugs to get things rolling properly now!!!

:happydance:

We will be meeting little Cole very soon now :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i have shivers and a tear is coming to my eye!!!! aww hun, hope things get going for you soon, get bouncing on your Ball (if you have one?) ooooh sooo excited for you :)


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG Sam, I totally wasn't expecting you to say that! 3cm already! Well done, it took me 2 days to get to 3cm!

You must be feeling so nervous/excited etc, I hope you are feeling ok!

Can't wait to meet Cole! :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Very excited.. and a bit nervous LOL
I just got some books form the library to keep me sane just in case they want to keep me overnight if nothing happens..

Just loosing a lot of pink watery discharge now but no real contractions yet just the usual cramps ive been getting this whole time....
I think im gonna have a bit of a nap whilst i can and then go for a walk with our dogs :)

Weve just fitted the car seat for bubs and put the bags in the car.. im still unsure if ive got everything but i guess there is only one way to find that out :rofl:

Ill try to keep you girls posted though t might still take a while :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

ooh how exciting!! dont worry, getting ur waters broke isnt bad at all, they did mine and my labour was easy!!!

x


----------



## dippy dee

omg how amazing sam 3cm already is brilliant, how are you feeling now?
Girls what time is it now over there????? I wonder if she has gone in yet???? I am so excited.


----------



## kirsten1985

I am sooooo bad at the time thing! I don't know! Saaaaaaam!!!


----------



## Lunaty

hey al, yeah i have gone in, there is an update in my journal..
send me home again as they think i will go in to full labor before the BP etc gets worse.. no breaking waters but will have to do bloods AGAIN Wednesday if nothing then...


still having contractions.. hoping to get to every 3 min for 1 min soon .. almost there.. seeming to come every 5 min for 1 min but i just had a bath (which was heaven) + 2 paracetamol so am keeping my fingers tightly crossed they dont fade again..

it's 12.14AM here btw which means ill be heading to bed soon and try to get some rest..
:hugs:

ps. they bloody hurt btw!


----------



## dippy dee

yay come on cole be a good boy for mummy and GET OUT,
right so there's an 11 hours time difference between us.
Fingersa crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Rachel_C

Good luck Sam! If your contractions are getting painful, I read a great tip on here somewhere. Have a bath and every time the contraction gets really bad, pour a jug of water over your bump. I didn't think it would help but I was willing to try anything and it really did make it easier.

It's so exciting reading your updates... hope it goes quickly and smoothly for you!


----------



## kirsten1985

Are these Itti Bittis quite cheap? £11.59 each. Might just have to have one....

https://www.babybots.co.uk/ittibitti.htm


----------



## kirsten1985

Just bought a fuschia one :happydance: My first Itti!


----------



## dippy dee

yay you'll love them kirsten, i love mine but mr lanky legs doesn't get to much of a good fit in them now for some reason but i do put it on every now and again and ooooooo they are so soft you'll want to stroke it ssssssoooooooo much lol x


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

im just gonn apost my journal post in here as i am to tired to write anything out at the mo..

God what a horrible night..

Im afraid ive got nothing to report really.. after an evening and half a night of full contraction (teeth clinching hurtfull ones i might add) i somehow managed to drift to sleep for a bit on paracetamol and waking up every hour or so they seem to have dropped off considerably!!! :cry::cry::cry:

I was so close, i was at the verge of calling the midwife to come to hospital but i thought i could wait it out just a little more as they were still 5 min apart for a good minute instead of the recommended 3!!!

Im tired, im in pain (from those contractions and rubbish sleep) even though i dont have any tightening right now..
Emotional because it keeps failing and i am getting more exhausted as days go by, wondering how the hell im gonna keep my strenght up to push this baby out by the time i go into "real" labor myself.. i do not want forceps or anything in the like and told the midwife this morning id rather have my waters broken now whilst i am still well then having to wait for me to be classified "high risk" or another 2 weeks of this crap..

* have to note: midwife still calls it irritable uterus now, says they will not induce as baby is not over 41 weeks! and it will have to be on medical grounds which will at the soonest be Thursday but it only depends on my erratic BP and kidneys.. which will be measured again tomorrow.. :nope:

Overall i am just devastated.. and to make maters worse the midwife even mentioned to me "no one was more suprised not to get a call last night"

FUCKING GREAT! I WISH I HAD! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dippy dee

Aww sweetie i am so sorry, i'm thinking of you hun.
I know it is no condolence but these pains are working, you are at 3cm already hun so that's 3 less that you need to go past. And you never know these may have got you a cm or more closer to seeing cole.
big hugs hun xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw Sam :hugs:

I agree with Donna, hopefully you have got that little bit closer now. I hope it gets a move on for you soon though.

This is the hardest bit though, and you're doing really well! The pushing will be fine, you will have so much adrenaline you will do it brilliantly! Don't panic about not being rested enough, your body will help you push too.

Lots of :hugs: for you and Cole


----------



## saraendepity

oh no SAM, SO SORRY HUN :hugs: hope Cole decides he wants to meet his mummy soon:) huge huge :hugs: you can do it hun, and you will be fantastic!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

thanks everyone..

sorry to continuously get hopes up..including my own..
as said before i could have sworn i would have Cole by now.. :(

the conflicting things the midwife keeps telling me do not really help either.. 
and to hear her say: just take 2 panadol and get some rest just raises all my hairs as thats all ive been doing this last week really sight...

well guess next news will not be for a while... Wednesday morning BP check.. draw more bloods and then Thrursday results of that..

good thing i got some library books out :)


----------



## princessellie

just think hun, every contraction u have now is one less u have to have when ur in full labour :flower:

x


----------



## Lunaty

great thought .. im having painful ones since 5 hours at aprox 10 min appart but still not entirely in pattern..

i had DH book tickets for the Twilight movie tonight LOL im a bit worried now how ill pull through but sudds law ill must likely go into established labor before the end of it :rofl: Ill be wearing my nicest undies too.. thats most likely to break my waters :haha:

See im all prepared (or just plain coocoo! :wacko:)


----------



## saraendepity

great plan about the Movie - that was gonna be my plan if i went over, sods law's gotta make it so you will go into full Labour when you are watching a movie HUGE HUGE :hugs: hun, 

sara

xxx


----------



## princessellie

:shock: imagine!!!

hope u have a good time tonight babes and u go into labour as soon as u come out of the pictures!! LOL

x


----------



## bana

:hi: :wave: Hi ladies, after reading a looking at yr pics the last couple of days, i have bought a couple of cloths, so i can now say that me and my lo are official flufffy bums! Got a jade itti bitti throught 2day, will post in the pics section! xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey Bana! I saw you lurking in here!! :rofl: Saw your pics, loving the new cloth, Tristan is soooo cute! :)


----------



## bana

Ah thanx! its really hard not to go over board with buying nappies, ive already managed to buy 6 of which is a hh monkey one, so i cant wait to get that in the post! lol 

wat are anyones opinions on pop ins? i wana buy in bulk and its between BG and pop ins! cheers! x


----------



## kirsten1985

I use BG Organic AIOs during the day and Pop Ins at night, the Pop Ins are mega absorbant, and when you don't use the night time booster they are pretty slim fitting too. I still prefer the BGs during the day as they are that little bit trimmer so better under clothes, and I like the bright colours :blush: I also prefer to have AIOs to take out with me so there aren't any extra inserts/bits and bobs floating around my bag, lol.

The BG AIOs are not designed for night time really though, as it is difficult to add extra padding. I know Freya would not make it even halfway through the night in one.

:)


----------



## princessellie

leyla uses her bg aio at night, i bought a bamboo terry and fold it in 3 then in half lengthways and put it under the cotton flappy bit

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I was thinking of you when I wrote it as I knew Leyla wore it at night! Lol! Freya still drinks a stupid amount over night though, far more than in the day and we have enough trouble trying to get a normal pop in, plus night time booster, plus smart nappy insert to stay dry for the 12 hours she is in it. There is no way a BG would last that long. 

She wees enough for 10 babies! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

ooer, well no in that case i can see how it wouldnt work for you :rofl:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## bana

cheers 4 the info ladies, oh is comin home with a pop in so ill compare them, the pop ins are more absorbant ill most likely go with them as he pees way more than number 2s! 

Do u guys no if they stain with bf babies as my los number 2s are proper vibrant chicken kormas (sorry tmi) and do u need to wash them straight away or can u leave them for over 24hrs to get enough to justify puttin on a wash if that makes sense! x


----------



## bana

cheers 4 the info ladies, oh is comin home with a pop in so ill compare them, the pop ins are more absorbant ill most likely go with them as he pees way more than number 2s! 

Do u guys no if they stain with bf babies as my los number 2s are proper vibrant chicken kormas (sorry tmi) and do u need to wash them straight away or can u leave them for over 24hrs to get enough to justify puttin on a wash if that makes sense! x


----------



## kirsten1985

bana said:


> proper vibrant chicken kormas

:rofl: That is funny!

I am confused, in your pic you have Tristan in a BG AIO, but it has aplix, not poppers. And is it sized too? So I had a look on internet and found the same thing, but it is different to the BG AIOs I have, I never knew they did ones like yours!

I am confused because it is an AIO with a pocket :wacko: does this not make it a pocket nappy?!

I am trying to answer your question, lol, but as my BG Organic AIOs are cotton, I use a fleece liner to prevent staining and keep her bum dry. The AIOs you are using seem to have a microfleece inner, so you wouldn't need a fleece liner. 

I am being so dim I think! I thought they just did a BG 3.0 (aplix, pocket, microfleece inner) and an Organic AIO (poppers, AIO, cotton inner) and now they have confuddled me by doing a mixture of the two! (aplix, pocket + AIO???, microfleece). 

Has this always been there and I have not noticed it before! :rofl:


----------



## bana

omg u ave totally confussed me! There are 3 options with BG AIO, birth to potty, so one size, aplix, poppers or organic its v3. Im new to this so forgive me if i make any mistakes im still looking at the itti bitti inlets like :shrug: lol. Got um from fill yr pants!

Hes not actually properly wearing them in the pics, i just put um on over the disposables to take a pic b4 puttin them in the wash- yes im sad! x


----------



## bana

just re read yr thread! yeh its a aplix, pocket + AIO, microfleece :dohh: they should have simpler terminology for these things!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah totally! I have been cloth bumming for 5 months and I'm still soooo confused about these now!!! We have the Organic popper AIOs, Birth to Potty. They should have shorter names too! Anyway, my point was, I use a fleecy liner (I get them from the little lamb website - they are soooo soft) so the nappies don't stain. I don't think korma poo lol:) would stain them, but I'm not sure. I would prob use some sort of liner just in case, I know I would be mortified if Freya stained one of my nappies!

Lol, you're not sad, I would totally do that too!


----------



## kirsten1985

Also, if you use a fleecy liner or something it is much easier to get rid of the poo, and you can wash them earlier or something, or rinse them easily. :)


----------



## bana

Thanks for the tip off to look at the LL website now! Yeah we had a fashion show this morning as soon as the posty came! :haha: I have 3 more nappies coming soon so more pics to come! x


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: Bana!
Welcom to cloth LOL

Well girls.. sods law even let me down :rofl: didnt have any real contractions during the movie (only a wee break, felt very leaky all of a sudden but didnt soak through my pad!) but other then that not a hitch>>

Movie was not as good as i expected ot to be though some eye candy is never bad ;)

Be seeing the MW this afternoon, more bloods and BP taken... BOOOH
Got a bit of rest in so we will see how today goes and if they start up once again.. *rolls her eyes!


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: sam, perhaps he is being really naughty inside so when he comes out he will be really good. Fingers crossed he decides to appear soon.

:flower: hi Bana welcome to the fluffy bum addicts club :haha:

:happydance::happydance: My pop in's arrived all 6 of them and i love them but dh answered the door to the postie :dohh: so now he knows i ordered 6 pop in's. 6 wonderoo's plus the 1 i had through the other day, 1 weenotion and a few others, i'm not good at that secret thing :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies!

I'm going to be joining you all as of thursday. Bought my cloth nappies today...and am addicted already :blush: FINALLY got OH to agree to my choice, took ages, but he said so long as I'm happy washing them [which I am] then I can use them.

I'm going to be using bumGenius 3.0, tots bots and some random ones off of Vici :flower: am so excited to be using them! Cant wait for them to be all washed and ready :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi twiglet i can't wait to see pics of your little fluffy bum, xx


----------



## bana

might be a really stupid question, but ill ask anyway! If say you buy a Motherease One Size nappy, im guessing you need to also buy a wrap!? Do all wraps regardless of what brand fit all nappies? for example a Motherease nappy and a good mama wrap? 

Feel free to slap me if that was thee dumbest question you have had so far!

x


----------



## princessellie

pretty sure that most wraps fit most fitteds, just make sure you get the right lbs sized wrap :D

x


----------



## dippy dee

Aww bana that's not a silly question hun, i used all different wraps with my nappies when i was using that type of nappies so you ask all the questions you want xx


----------



## Blob

:hi: Twiglet :hi: Bana

I never used any wraps so i have no clue... :shrug: Though i think i will with another baby so good question :) I would have just asumed they did..


----------



## Mary Jo

eeeeesh. is anyone else's OH DIFFICULT about cloth? My very long-awaited Pop-In arrived last Thursday, I washed and washed and soaked and dried it in prep, it was ready to use last night - and my OH dug his heels in, said we shouldn't try a new nappy on a week night, wait till the weekend - eh??? What difference does it make? 

He secretly hates my nappies. :cry: wishes I'd have a eureka moment and suddenly decide I want to use disposables all the damned time. :(


----------



## Twiglet

Well since 7am this morning Caitlyn has had a cloth bum...she's work a bumgenius v3. and it contained her morning wees and her morning poop that a disposable doesn't normally deal with [envisage poop nearly up to the neck :wacko: ] she's now trying out a swaddlebee but so far I really do love the bumgenius! :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi Twiglet and Bana :hi::hi::hi: A lovely couple of new addictees I see :haha:



Mary Jo said:


> said we shouldn't try a new nappy on a week night, wait till the weekend - eh??? What difference does it make?

:rofl: This made me laugh so much! Sorry he hates them so much! I tend to just do the nappy changes and he stays away from my nappies! He has no choice! :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

Mary Jo said:


> He secretly hates my nappies. :cry: wishes I'd have a eureka moment and suddenly decide I want to use disposables all the damned time. :(

Tell him you'll start using disposable nappies when he starts wearing plastic underpants!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Good to hear Twiglet!!!
I have some BG v3's in the wait to be used when baby is here.. :)


----------



## princessellie

which ones are the v3? are they the pockets? i love my bg aio but wish it was a a pocket sometimes lol

sooo, its not cloth bum related, well maybe very slightly lol, but i went and bought a pregnancy test today :blush: me and paul were naughty the other week and didnt use anything cos we were drunk, anyway im not due on till next week but i got impatient, have been feeling a bit...weird the past few days and thought i came on this afternoon but it was floods of CM :sick: so thought it better to test and get it out of the way rather than thinking am i arent i, now just to pluck up the courage to take the bloody thing :dohh:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG Ellie, take it now! I read your other thread, but assumed you had done it by now! Go do it!!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

And yeah V3 are pockets, go take the test!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

:happydance: Ellie!!!! Getting me all excited here :wohoo:
Dont take it to soon though.. it took me about 3 days after my "expected period" to show a :bfp:, what are yuo hoping for?!

:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

haha i cant take it yet :blush:

on one hand i hope i am preg obviously but on the other hand we said we would start ttc in feb once leyla had had her birthday, i did want her to have at least the first year by herself, will still be delighted if i am though

x


----------



## princessellie

ooh forgot to say, i got one of them posh ones that tell you how nmany weeks lol, i was reeeally jealous last time when i seen all them and it was too late for me by then, id have got 5+ haha, i knew that already, i was like 6 months gone! :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

lol thats so typical

when we were ttc i bought a two pack.. used one of them and had a :bfn: that cycle so i promised myself id use it if my eyes were playing tricks on me with a cheapie first :rofl:

i even made a photo of it, and whats even more gross, i still have the pregnancy tests i used with the very faint lines too haha


----------



## princessellie

haha so do i!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't! I want you to take it Ellie! Did you not know you were preg with Leyla 'til you were 6 months?!!


----------



## Twiglet

I dont like the clearblue ones as they always told me 'not pregnant' then I got a BFP at 10 weeks with a cheapie :dohh:

My OH is on night feeds tonight so he's refused to put her in cloth :( tomorrow I shall be packing a nappy [either tots bots or BG] lots in the hope that it doesn't leak and he'll use them at night as well :blush: 

He's amazed at how well they cope with her poops...so think I've converted him there...just wish I'd started sooner now. Am addicted already...I just spent £120 on some more plain white [20 of them] tots bots as I love them and have got some wraps to go over the top as white is boring :lol:


----------



## Babyshambelle

OMG ellie...I read your other thread....:test:


----------



## princessellie

kirsten, no i found out at 5 weeks, they just didnt come out till i was way gone so wouldve been no point

laura...i cant test yet lol

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Why can't you test yet?


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: I know, but I'm excited :happydance: Hahaha. Just think....you would have 9 months to make some itsy bitsy mammy made fluff for a new little bum.


----------



## princessellie

pauls at work

x


----------



## princessellie

Babyshambelle said:


> :rofl: I know, but I'm excited :happydance: Hahaha. Just think....you would have 9 months to make some itsy bitsy mammy made fluff for a new little bum.

omg i know :cloud9:

x


----------



## Babyshambelle

When's he back???


----------



## princessellie

2am :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

leave the stick on the table for him ;)


----------



## bana

Twiglet said:


> Am addicted already...I just spent £120 on some more plain white [20 of them] tots bots as I love them and have got some wraps to go over the top as white is boring :lol:

What site? 

I left the Itti Bitti on for 2 long this morn as doin loads of run arounds and it leaked :dohh: 

princessellie- Im sure u can take the test as early as 1 week b4 expected due date of period! x


----------



## saraendepity

OMG Ellie !! :test: we thought i was preg too but i did a test the other day n it was :bfn: :( huge :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

haha no im not that cruel, although i am being sooo tempted by u naughty ladies!!! might do one and pretend i only bought one lmao

x


----------



## Twiglet

https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/ :thumbup:

This site, we met this team at the baby show and they were so helpful and their nappies are defo worth it.


----------



## princessellie

OMG! PAULS ON HIS WAY HOME EARLY!!!

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh good luck! :thumbup: hope you get the result you want :)


----------



## Lunaty

IEck.. thats got to count for something right ? :D
It's a sign LOL :muaha:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha lets hope so, OMFG i have never been more scared, well since i took the last one :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

you know what my DH said when we drove to the hospital?! (when we thought bubs was gonna arrive any second)..

"It's like getting a new puppy!" :rofl:

He was like a kid on Christmas day! :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ellie!!!! Did you do the test??


----------



## Babyshambelle

Argh...Ellie! Keep us in suspense why don't you woman! x


----------



## saraendepity

ELLIE !!!! TEST :test: TEST :test:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> you know what my DH said when we drove to the hospital?! (when we thought bubs was gonna arrive any second)..
> 
> "It's like getting a new puppy!" :rofl:
> 
> He was like a kid on Christmas day! :cloud9:

awwww bless him!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## bana

in the space of clicking the link, going to change his nappy and coming bk, the offer of 20 tot bots 4 £120 had gone :cry:


----------



## Blob

Awwww gutted!! :(


----------



## princessellie

haha sorry i havent come on sooner but had the electrician here all morning turning the power on and off :dohh:

i did a test and got a :bfn: but am still convinced im preg, still feel all funny in my belly, im not due on till 3rd though so gna do another test a bit closer to the time :D

x


----------



## Blob

Oooooh i'm exited :yipee: Cant wait to find out...


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> haha sorry i havent come on sooner but had the electrician here all morning turning the power on and off :dohh:
> 
> i did a test and got a :bfn: but am still convinced im preg, still feel all funny in my belly, im not due on till 3rd though so gna do another test a bit closer to the time :D
> 
> x


omg i feel totally the same!!!- been getting stretchy crampy feelings in me tum tum and y'know just feel weird !!! i dunno when i'm due tho as i just came off Cerazette :shrug::shrug::shrug:

hope you get the result you want babes :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Grrrr see if you're both preggers :grr:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i wish!!!! highly doubt it !! took us ages to conceive Bug


----------



## princessellie

sara, we could be bump buddies!!! paul bought me more tests but im not allowed to take them till sunday

x


----------



## Rachel_C

you're making me want another baby now! hope you get the result you want!


----------



## saraendepity

aww that would be great!!!bless paul buying you HPT's rob is totally convinced i'm not so i totall had to nag him to let me get the last one ( he was with me when i went to buy it!) i really would love another but i'm soooo sooo scared of how i'll manage with another so close!!!


----------



## dippy dee

omg i don't know if you ladies have seen these on ebay but itti's are 9.95 until the 4th december and they do the patterned ones as well as the plain all at the same price https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lge-Like-a-t..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item2ea96f343a


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooooh, just had a look, I would quite fancy a strawberry fields, but they only have it in large :(.


----------



## bana

i was guna buy one, cuz by the time lo will fit in a large it mite b hottish weather, but the person selling has nooooo history wot so eva. Shud i just bite the bullet and risk it!? :shrug: x


----------



## saraendepity

Donna you are sooooooooo bad!!!!!! you are always making me buy new fluff :dohh: think i might need a tiger print and i'm torn between a strawberry fields or fushcia :shrug:


----------



## dippy dee

hahahaha you love me really sara.
kirsten email and ask them if they have any other sizes hun if not freya will grow into it one day lol.
Bana go for it hun, lol i make everyone buy nappies tonight me thinks.

I nnnnnneeeeeeeeeeeddddddddddd a tiger print and the blue spotty one.


----------



## dippy dee

but but but..... ooooooooooo do i have a big but lol
the do 6 for £50 BARGAIN LOL


----------



## Rachel_C

dippy dee said:


> omg i don't know if you ladies have seen these on ebay but itti's are 9.95 until the 4th december and they do the patterned ones as well as the plain all at the same price https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Lge-Like-a-t..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item2ea96f343a

Thank you soooooo much... I've been wanting to try the all in ones for ages but couldn't find anywhere in the UK that stocks them. Think I might have to buy one or two or... stop me!!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no I really want one, but I have only just bought an itti and I think Jake would go mad! I told him the one I got was preloved :blush:

:rofl:

Argh Donna!!!


----------



## saraendepity

DONNA *NO!!!!!* stop it !!!!!! you are the :devil:


----------



## saraendepity

ok i give in i'm gonna order the tiger one and the pretty in pink one on monday if this bloody paypal money clears!


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> DONNA *NO!!!!!* stop it !!!!!! you are the :devil:


Yeah you tell her Sara!!


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Oh no I really want one, but I have only just bought an itti and I think Jake would go mad! I told him the one I got was preloved :blush:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Argh Donna!!!

LOL you know you're getting addicted when you start saying they are preloved!!!!!

on another nappy pushing note, has anyone seen anywhere thats stocking the new BB's????


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> DONNA *NO!!!!!* stop it !!!!!! you are the :devil:
> 
> 
> Yeah you tell her Sara!!Click to expand...

:haha: she's on my FB status now too !!!!


----------



## dippy dee

You girls LOVE me haha.
And sara i'm not even going to mention the new bb's lol


----------



## saraendepity

Just a thought if they do 6 for £50 would it not be worth us getting together in sizes if we want n buying the 6 n then posting them out to eachother ??? does that make sense??? woulnt save a fortune but i think the postage is free on the 6 so we'd save a good £2-£3 ??? just a thought ????


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> You girls LOVE me haha.
> And sara i'm not even going to mention the new bb's lol

do you know something i dont know?????


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm no haha


----------



## Rachel_C

Oops, I just bought 6 :blush:

In my defence, Arif is gonna be over two hours late home from work and I wanted to go shopping, so I had to shop online instead. 

Great idea about buying together btw!


----------



## dippy dee

Which ones are you after?????


----------



## saraendepity

what ittis???? i want..no need the tiger and pretty in pink in medium


----------



## dippy dee

no silly the bb's, which new prints????


----------



## dippy dee

sara i know they aren't nappies but look https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/119/89/hooligans-giraffe-2-piece-set and only £5 haha


----------



## saraendepity

ah right ....erm ........ALL OF THEM SILLY!!! :dohh: LOL cant really remember the names of them but to be honest i loved all of them!!! my faves were the spring daisies and neopolitan i think they were called ? they are all tooo gorgeous to choose between them tho!!


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> sara i know they aren't nappies but look https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/119/89/hooligans-giraffe-2-piece-set and only £5 haha

stop it stop it stop it !!!!!!!

lol i have to behave, rob is watching !!!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

ok make rob look away lol, look is this the bb you are on about??? https://www.nurturenappies.com.au/store/image-window.asp?pic=bluebneopolitan.jpg&w=300


----------



## saraendepity

is it a Minki???


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i think thats the one......hmmmm


----------



## dippy dee

yep it's minki lol do you want the link, they are not in britain but hey what the hell haha


----------



## dippy dee

https://www.nurturenappies.com.au/store/WsDefault.asp?One=2718
https://www.nurturedfamily.com/detail.aspx?ID=550


----------



## dippy dee

scroll down the bottom of this page https://nickisdiapers.com/catalog.php?category=332
https://www.bananapeelsdiapers.com/catalog.php?item=1553


----------



## dippy dee

i love the winter one https://www.lilinappy.com/couche-lavable-blueberry-one-size-minkee-pressions.html


----------



## dippy dee

has anyone heard off ssam over the past couple of days??


----------



## dippy dee

she must of had him by now as it was a couple of days ago when they broke her waters.


----------



## kirsten1985

I haven't heard a thing, she has my number too. I hope she and Cole are ok, I can't wait to know what's going on!


----------



## dippy dee

It looks like sam has had him i have just checked her fb and her friend said she had just heard the good news, congrats and hope she is looking after her self :happydance::happydance:
Congrats sam i can't wait to see pictures of you little man :kiss:


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: omg i'm an emotional wreck!!!! i'm actually crying here!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

it is emotional isn't it, our little fluff bum has arrived lol i am so excited lol


----------



## Blob

Awwww Yaaay!! OMG i cant wait to see a pic of him!!!! :cloud9: Hope they're ok :happydance:


OMG the blueberries are sooooooo cool...I want one :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

they are lush arent they sarah!!! i dunno which one i want yet tho :hissy: i want them all but i sooooo cannot afford to buy all of them at the mo!! 

just a quickie on those e bay itti's Donna was tempting us all into buying - i e mailoed them asking if they would do a combined postage on more than one but they wont - still tho its cheaper than buying from anywhere else!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Omg yay Sam! Can't wait to see him!!! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

woohoo i was thinking he was taking his time and he was here all along!! wooohoo! congrats sammy!!! :cloud9:

x


----------



## dippy dee

hi every one i am so excited, sam had cole on thursday here is what it says on her fb
Baby Cole is here!! Born at 1.24am this morn!! Slightly concerned about the "long black hair" my mum reckons he has!! hehehe


----------



## princessellie

:wohoo:

x


----------



## NattieLou

Hi girls

My name's Nat and I'm already a nappyholic.:blush: Even though our little boy won't be here for another 3 months. :wacko: I've been making a few posts on this board recently, but thought I'd come into this thread and properly say hi and introduce myself.

I'm Nat(alie), I'm 33 and married to Peter. We've been married for 3 years, and this will be our first baby (we had one miscarriage prior to this pregnancy). We like to live a pretty simple life, which includes trying to mitigate our footprint and keep things natural, and we want to approach parenthood in the same way. So hopefully I'll be hanging out in this forum quite a bit and getting some advice from you guys that have BTDT. :)

I've always intended to use real nappies, though not all of our family have been that supportive, :growlmad: Actually that just makes me even more determined to prove the sceptics wrong.  Its ridiculous how excited I am about his nappies already, and I've just started gathering a stash. So far I've bought one bambino mio (I know they don't get great reviews, but it was new and only £1 so I couldn't resist!), 2 bamboozles, 4 wraps, 6 popolinis, 2 FB, 2 wonderoos, and a diddy diaper. So far everything's been either preloved or a superbargain, so I think I'm going to keep that restriction at least until he's here and we know what suits him. Nothing full-priced. Ok, well maybe a naughty baby, but that's a bargain anyway. 

So just wanted to say hello properly and it seemed like a good time to take the time to write a post, as I've been pretty 'stuck' the last couple of days with really really bad sacroiliac pain. :cry: It's been waxing and waning and I'm waiting to hear about a physio appointment, but yesterday and today have been really awful. I'm self-employed and run an ebay shop, so it's not as straightforward as calling in sick, and it's frustrating not being able to work because I can't even sit down. I just hope I'll be able to get something done tomorrow. Meanwhile, I may as well make the most of the 'time off', so lots of online time.  I've also started loom knitting and have been making little boy some hats, am working on a cocoon at the moment, and want to try making some legwarmers, though I have no idea about sizing on those yet. :dohh: Trying to use the time productively.

Ok enough rambling. :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi nat it's lovely to meet you, i'm donna and my lo is harley, 
Wow you have some lovely nappies already i can't wait to see your lo in them, sorry to hear of your pain i hope you hear from physio soon so you can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy a little more comfortable.
What kind of things do you sell on your ebay shop? it would be lovely to have a peek on there.
Lovely to meet you xx


----------



## saraendepity

Hi Nat - Beware of Donna she is one hell of a nappy pusher!!LOL (loves ya Donna:kiss:)

Lovely to meet you and cant wait to see some pics of your LO when your Little man arrives - do you have any names yet??? 

oh i'm Sara BTW and my LO os Daisy :D we're ( i say we but its me mostly!LOL) are nappyaholics so you are in good company on that front:) 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey Nat! I'm Kirsten and my LO is Freya. Looking forward to seeing some pics of your little boy when he arrives! Hope to see you in here now and again!

:D


----------



## dippy dee

i need my ss nappy as i've just put my tree up n deco's n claude the elf has arrived from the north pole


----------



## saraendepity

Claude the elf??? who the feck is Claude ?????


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:!!


----------



## saraendepity

me thinkd Donna has some weird idea of either the Nativity scene or lots of imaginary friends LOL :wacko::loopy:


----------



## princessellie

ooh claude the elf!!! is that what i think it is?? the one that you move about the house and the kids find him?? i sooo want one of those but leyla wont give a fuck atm hahaha

so who has got their nappies now then, seems quite a few people are still waiting?

x


----------



## bana

:blush: My Blue camo and blue latte blueberries, 5 pop ins and 5 bgs come 2moz! :happydance::happydance: i cant wait! x


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls, sorry our internet crapped out at the worst possible timing! I would have asked Dh to update you but it ended up being a bit hectic all :)

Introducing Cole John Kurt Cunningham, born on 27-11-09 at 01.24 AM after 8,5 hours of labor weighing in at 7lbs 13oz !!! Family is home now after 2 nights in hospital..

Birth story soon to follow! (when he gives me a minute in between feeds!)

First day home and our dog got attacked by a stingray which kept us pretty busy too..

Breastfeeding is picking up and Cole is the best thing that has ever happened to me :cloud9:

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs048.snc3/13532_188959747338_554377338_3165238_309391_n.jpghttps://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188959757338_554377338_3165240_205224_n.jpghttps://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188959762338_554377338_3165241_4128693_n.jpghttps://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs068.snc3/13532_188961907338_554377338_3165248_5272551_n.jpg

So uhhh who is gonna update me on the masses of pages i have been missing int he mean time LOL ;)


----------



## princessellie

SAMMY!!! he is soooo cute! omg i am so happy for you, you just wouldnt believe it haha!!!

:cloud9:

x


----------



## princessellie

ps the pages you missed were full of us talking shit as usual :haha: you didnt miss much

x


----------



## Twiglet

Cole is gorgoeous :) well done! Glad all is going well thus far :)

Hey Nat! :) 

Well my OH is not impressed as I've just bought two more nappies off of Amazon :blush: he's removing my cards I think :lol:


----------



## princessellie

soooo...i know not technically fluffy bum related buuuuut...

.....

i made leyla a top!!!

its sooo fit

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/craft/Photo-0010.jpg

:cloud9:

x


----------



## bana

Nat- Welcome :hugs:

Lunaty- Cole is beautiful :happydance: How much hair!!? 

Princessellie- :thumbup: cool shirt!

xx


----------



## dippy dee

OMG Sam he is adorabe, well done sweetie i am so proud of you x

Ellie you are right about claude and that t'shirt is lovely.

Sara claude is santa's elf and he has arrived after a long journey with his bag and a journal, when he got here he got cracking on and un no time he had the tree up and balloons etc around the place but the poor fooker got stuck on the light when climbing down, when he gets time he will write in his journal about everything going on and how the kids have been good or naughty, knowing my lot it will be the later lol.
So that's the rubbish we've told the kids anyhow and they have been excited waiting for claude and i want to keep it all up each year as i think to look back in 5 years when harley is 5 and omg karlum will be 10 and jack 8 will be amazing, to see what they were upto each year.

Bana and Twiglet you is naughty buying more nappies lol ( if you ever need to know where the bargains are give me a shout :blush:)


----------



## bana

Dippy Dee- Where are the bargains!:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

bana said:


> Dippy Dee- Where are the bargains!:rofl:

:blush: you really want to know lol depends what you want, i find babykind's clearance nappies lovely they start from £2 i got a awonderoo for £3 from there last week.
Also natural mama's is a good one.

Mmmmmmmm depends what you want then i can link you up but be warned i am a nappy pusher :haha:


----------



## bana

dippy dee said:


> bana said:
> 
> 
> Dippy Dee- Where are the bargains!:rofl:
> 
> :blush: you really want to know lol depends what you want, i find babykind's clearance nappies lovely they start from £2 i got a awonderoo for £3 from there last week.
> Also natural mama's is a good one.
> 
> Mmmmmmmm depends what you want then i can link you up but be warned i am a nappy pusher :haha:Click to expand...

I want to get atleast 20 in my nappie stash, i have 16 at the mo. It has to b birth to potty tho! x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay Sam well done he is sooooo cute!!! Hope you are feeling ok and your dog gets better! :D


----------



## saraendepity

oh sam damn you i am cryying into my porridge !!!!!!! huge huge congrats hunni :hugs: he's adorable :D well done :)

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

OMG my bestest friend is buying Daisy Itti's for christmas:happydance: soooooooo excited :) so i officially am not allowed to buy ittis till we get them incase we double up (wouldnt bother me buy daddy might be mad!!!) so i just have to treat myself to a new BB :) 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## NattieLou

Thanks for the welcome, everyone. Feeling a little bit better today and managed to get a little work done, so fingers crossed I'm heading in the right direction.

Donna, I sell mainly buttons in my shop. It started out as a wider range of cardmaking and scrapbooking supplies, but I seem to have found my niche with the buttons. Not the most rewarding of jobs, and I won't be making my first million this way, but I like the flexibility, and it keeps me off the streets. :blush:

Sara, Isaac seems to be the name at the top of our list for now. We're still open to other possibilities, but I think the chances are this little boy will be an Isaac. We won't make a firm decision till we 'meet' him though. My nieces (6 and 8) have suggested that if he's ugly we should call him Shrek. Such charming little girls. :haha:

Hi Kirsten, Ellie, Bana and Twiglet - thanks for the welcome. :)

Sam, congratulation! Cole is completely adorable. That picture of him yawning is soooo lovely.

Oh, and Sara, I see what you mean about Donna and her nappy pushing. Think I might need to check out the babykind website... :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Nattie look here's the link haha, tots bots from £2 and wonderoo's etc from £3.00 just scroll down the page. My wonderoo i got for £3 and it was on about leg elastic but when it came there was nothing wrong with it.https://www.babykind.co.uk/bargains.php


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooo there are slinki minki's on there for £6, and bb's from £17 off i go to have a proper looksie lol


----------



## Lunaty

jikes 


i had a huge poo explosion in a sposie yesterday!!! My god, i was lucky cause i just switched his nappy and made sure it was on properly.. well it went everywhere!!!!!!

After the firts sound i was like oh oohh and put his singlet thingy up his back and laid him down on his change table and waited .. and jup more splashy sounds :rofl:
Im sure if i hadnt heard that noise it would have gone all over the show...not to mention those sposies create some nasty marks too and dont look comfy at all :(!!!

Cant wait to start using my nappies now :D


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh wont be long till he can go into them :) I never liked the look of disposables on Caitlyn as she has chunky little legs :( so they ALWAYS marked her but never on her tummy :wacko:

I had my first leaky nappy today :( it was my fault as I stuffed it wrong :blush: but I have these easyfit totsbots that are ace but then the ones I got on the deal are odd as they're the ones that have just been discontinued? So they have a long pad, half of its thick and the other half thin...so may just try stuffing it all in the back tomorrow rather than doing the fold in half bit for a girl. 

Am going to try out an itti tomorrow :happydance:

Edit: am looking on babykind right now! :blush:


----------



## NattieLou

dippy dee said:


> Nattie look here's the link haha, tots bots from £2 and wonderoo's etc from £3.00 just scroll down the page. My wonderoo i got for £3 and it was on about leg elastic but when it came there was nothing wrong with it.https://www.babykind.co.uk/bargains.php

You're evil! I actually went there yesterday and had a couple of things in my basket then somehow found some self-control. I need to pace myself a bit! Otherwise by the time this baby gets here the flat will be overrun with nappies and we'll be completely broke. :dohh: Then again, maybe he will need a nice funky nappy for Christmas. :winkwink: Babies in utero need Christmas pressies too, right? :haha:


----------



## NattieLou

Lunaty said:


> jikes
> 
> 
> i had a huge poo explosion in a sposie yesterday!!! My god, i was lucky cause i just switched his nappy and made sure it was on properly.. well it went everywhere!!!!!!
> 
> After the firts sound i was like oh oohh and put his singlet thingy up his back and laid him down on his change table and waited .. and jup more splashy sounds :rofl:
> Im sure if i hadnt heard that noise it would have gone all over the show...not to mention those sposies create some nasty marks too and dont look comfy at all :(!!!
> 
> Cant wait to start using my nappies now :D

Blimey, I know to beware of little boys peeing when you get their nappy off, but I hadn't even thought about a naked baby poo explosion. Well caught! Can't wait to see him in his fluff.


----------



## thelilbump

Hey ladies :wave: sorry i've not been in here much recently been sooo busy with being ill, work, xmas and setting up my shop it's just been non stop! How's everyone doing? Welcome to the new peeps :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

SARAAAAA!!

i got my nappy and card thank you babes

even if you did spell leyla's name wrong hahaha :shhh: 

thanks, i love it and it looks like it will fit leyla after all, she is only a little diddy thing but thought a small would be pushing it! haha

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> SARAAAAA!!
> 
> i got my nappy and card thank you babes
> 
> even if you did spell leyla's name wrong hahaha :shhh:
> 
> thanks, i love it and it looks like it will fit leyla after all, she is only a little diddy thing but thought a small would be pushing it! haha
> 
> x

OMG SOOOO SOO SORRY I JUST REALISED :blush: i thought it might fit her but didnt wanna say incase it didnt :) i promise i will spell her name right in future:) 

i think it is actually a medium but a very small one !:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

haha its alright dont worry, its cos we are foreigners, all you bloody brits always spell it wrong :haha:

i tried it on her and it did fit, just! could probably do with being padded a bit less so gna make some bamboo inserts for it cos i used a terry nappy and it made it really bulky and it was hard getting it round her so bulky LOL

x


----------



## saraendepity

you're Foreighn????? where u from ????

yeah i can imagine it being all bulky with a terry in it LOL i bet it was hard to get it in too - the hole is so small :haha:


----------



## princessellie

turkey, haha yeh it was hard to get in but i perservered haha

x


----------



## thelilbump

Ellie you're never from Turkey! And as for nappy padding, you could definatly get away with a bit less :rofl: :rofl: :kiss:


----------



## princessellie

yeh i am, well i half am, my dad is turkish, doesnt the surname give it away a bit lmao

and you! shut up about my padding lmfao

x


----------



## kirsten1985

I knew you were from Turkey! :smug: So is Leyla a quarter turkish then?


----------



## thelilbump

i don't know your surname....actually ellie y are you not on my fbook??! 

more like padddddddding :rofl: x


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

COW!!

at least kirsten knows me, which is more than can be said for the rest of you :sulk:

x


----------



## saraendepity

sorry :blush: me loves ya :kiss: yeah i thought your surname was different but didnt click tbh :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

i was so tempted to put his neon green NB nappy on today but i am already behind with the washing and it is the one with the microfiber dust cloth insert LOL i am a bit scared now with the explosions i have had.. the poor thing is in the middle of changing poo big time!


----------



## princessellie

nooo dont use them yet, they will be ruined

if you cant help yourself cut the biggest fleece liner you can find and put it over as much of the nappy as you can haha, then if he poos throw the liner away, or rinse and keep if you are so inclined but i personally throw away all the squidgy poo ones, sooo much easier lol

x


----------



## Lunaty

nah ill wait until it settles a bit :) the fleece inside is black so if any nappy would work it would be that one i guess :haha:

i really need to get some fleece liners though.. what color would be best as they have all kinds and i can get a multi pack with different ones..

is it smart to get black ones, or yellow? or just white..


----------



## princessellie

well tbh i have all kinds of different colours, and i havent found one to be better than another really, we have weaning poos atm though which are generally easier to get off, they are harder so just fall off into the toilet, they dont stain really

i didnt use nappies full time when leyla was young young so i cant say what colour would be better for newborn poos, we used like one cloth nappy every few days while i had hardly any haha

x


----------



## Lunaty

fair enough, i may just try black white and yellow then to start.. 
i will have to get myself a moby wrap too..

i got one of those monkey slings but i cant seem to get it working properly.. Cole looks anything but comfy..!


----------



## thelilbump

ohhh if anythings guarunteed to ruin a cloth nappy them horrible newborn poops are sure to be it! I didn't use cloth whilst exclusively breastfeeding but i Imagine you'd want to use one that fit round the leg really well. Even using sposies though we still leaked everywhere, there's nothing quite like the curry stained clothing you get :sick:


----------



## dippy dee

I bought some not to good preloved ones for when mr h was born as he has been in cloth from 2 weeks old when he got out of special care.

Well girls i have something big to say hahahaha 
Donna is quitting smoking :blush: i know i shouldn't and i gave up from when i got pg with h until he was a few months old and the pnd got really bad, so i have been to see the gp and i am quitting next Friday i am like :happydance: and :wacko: as i know i can do it i have done it loads but still makes me worried but i have to do it for the kids and for me, please no one shout i know smoking is bad but hey so is farting. No honestly i know what i a m doing and just want to let you know if i am on here nagging away about dh or forcing you to buy nappies then please tell me to sod off lol.


----------



## princessellie

donna, i bought an electronic fag off the market here and it is sooo good, i stopped smoking in a day!!! just using that and those inhalator things, so maybe try those, they really do work!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay Donna! That's really good. You can shout at us :). I am having so much trouble keeping up tonight, I have so many threads to read and facebook is out of control....my life is so hard..:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Good luck Donna! x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I ordered Halen a new nappy :happydance: We've been having a few leaks at night, even with double inserts in, so I've ordered a slinki minki and will see how we go with it as apparently it's a good nappy for night time.
I got the blue with sheep on it :) Only downside is the post is really slow round here :(


----------



## Faerie

Good luck Donna. I can imagine that's really hard with everything else that's been going on :hugs:

Girls, I'm so upset... I think I'm out of love with my GroBabys :cry: The reason I bought more was because you can buy lots of soakers and then just snap them into the shell, but the shell 90% of the time is too stinky to snap in another soaker, plus she's randomly got rubbing on her legs from the new ones :( And last week I sneakily ordered two itti bitti d'lish snap ins and I love them and wish I'd had them from the start.


----------



## Faerie

princessellie said:


> turkey, haha yeh it was hard to get in but i perservered haha
> 
> x

Aww, Leyla's a Turkish delight and Sofia's a Mexican jumping bean!


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> I ordered Halen a new nappy :happydance: We've been having a few leaks at night, even with double inserts in, so I've ordered a slinki minki and will see how we go with it as apparently it's a good nappy for night time.
> I got the blue with sheep on it :) Only downside is the post is really slow round here :(

Yea they're pretty chunky nappies so I reckon they'd hold up well though I haven't used them myself. Hope it doesn't take too long to arrive stupid post :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

That's rubbish Henny, I so wanted to try a gro baby too. I got a new SIO itti last week, but I'm not so keen on it. The pink is a bit pink for me :blush: and I'm just not so keen on the shape. Weird, as loads of people seem to love them!


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I ordered Halen a new nappy :happydance: We've been having a few leaks at night, even with double inserts in, so I've ordered a slinki minki and will see how we go with it as apparently it's a good nappy for night time.
> I got the blue with sheep on it :) Only downside is the post is really slow round here :(
> 
> Yea they're pretty chunky nappies so I reckon they'd hold up well though I haven't used them myself. Hope it doesn't take too long to arrive stupid post :hugs:Click to expand...

I rang up about a form for something that would take "3 working days" over a week ago :guns:

I also got a couple more inserts, they where cheap as they where slight seconds, don't bother me what the inserts look like, it' not like their in view :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

YAY good luck Donna, you can do it :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

kirsten1985 said:


> That's rubbish Henny, I so wanted to try a gro baby too. I got a new SIO itti last week, but I'm not so keen on it. The pink is a bit pink for me :blush: and I'm just not so keen on the shape. Weird, as loads of people seem to love them!

I got one tiger print and one cow print :)

I keep telling myself I should reserve my judgement on them seeing as I've been bitten on the bum before, so to speak!

I still love how my GroBabys look :cry: Going to write to the company and complain.


----------



## thelilbump

gutted about the gro babies i fancied giving them a go too, the blackberry one is soo cute!


----------



## Lunaty

ohh thats not good news on the gro baby's!!!
maybe thy changed a bit of the make with the new prints?!

And Donna, good luck! I quit smoking a couple of years ago cold turky and i know how hard it is! :D

Well baby is due for a change, my good he's been pooping like no tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

aww bless! Hope little Cole is doing well?


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i think so, he is a bit unsettled since last night and was wide awake after his feeds! i had him on the boob 3 times and changed him in between and he still wouldnt fall asleep.. same this morning .. it might be wind or burps but i try and burp him and nothing really comes out.. he has a lot of hiccups too...

hes having a good feed now though :) hopefully that will knock him out a bit.. the weather has been pretty rotten and humid too..


----------



## kirsten1985

thelilbump said:


> gutted about the gro babies i fancied giving them a go too, the blackberry one is soo cute!

Yeah it's the blackberry I love too! :)


----------



## NattieLou

Ya for you, Donna. It'll be tough but worth it. Think of all the money you'll be able to spend on fluff instead of cigarettes! ;)


----------



## thelilbump

teehee think of all the blueberries you could buy!


----------



## dippy dee

thelilbump said:


> teehee think of all the blueberries you could buy!

ooooooooooo now there's a plan :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

nothing like motivation :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah have a little tin or something and when you want a ciggy, put some money in there and spend it on fluff!!


----------



## dippy dee

:thumbup: i'm going to have a fluff tin.

:happydance: just had a letter off of the local paper the sentinal and it says Harley has made it to the top 80 in the baby compatition :happydance: i knew my boy was adorable and now he is showing the world, thing is me and dh and our families haven't voted for him as we don't belive in them we just thought it would be a lovely idea to have a pic of him in the papers for in the future when we can get their memory boxes out and show him.


----------



## kirsten1985

Awwww well done Harley :cloud9:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well done Harley!! Woo!


----------



## thelilbump

well done handsome harley :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Oooooh well done!!!
Lunaty i havent been on for a while...congrats :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

Faerie said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> turkey, haha yeh it was hard to get in but i perservered haha
> 
> x
> 
> Aww, Leyla's a Turkish delight and Sofia's a Mexican jumping bean!Click to expand...

:lol:

well done harley!!

x


----------



## Faerie

That's impressive Donna, normally it's because all the family members vote that baby's get that far, Mr H is just super cute :)


----------



## thelilbump

yea it's never really fair when that happens tho is it?


----------



## dippy dee

thankyou ladies.
Well i have washed my bb but how many washes will it need?


----------



## thelilbump

oooh i had problems with it leaking until it had been washed a good 3/4 times. I was worried at first that i was doing the weird insert wrong but i just don't think i'd got the hemp up to its full absorbancy


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya wore her new BB today for 2 hours and I hadn't washed it once :rofl: no leaks though!


----------



## dippy dee

it has been on 1 wash so i think i will give it 1 more with tonights nappies and then let him wear it for a lil bit tomorrow, even just a little bit of wee in it will help absorbancy lol


----------



## saraendepity

LOL all of my BB's have been worn with just 1 pre wash and i have never had any pobs but Bug isnt really much of a heavy wetter ..... it should be fine tomoz hun:) 
cant wait to see pics of Mr H in his new BB :) 

sara

xxx


----------



## princessellie

omg i cant wait for pics!!!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

yea i did the same, let her wear it for short periods of time and then just throw in the wash. I hate washing clean nappies over again seems such a waste! I never had big leaks but leaks nonetheless


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh Sara what a lovely avatar pic :)
you to Ellie!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh Donna thats awesome :D what photo did you send in?


----------



## saraendepity

Thanks Sam !:D How is Cole doing today ? xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

lol sara your ticker made me :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah its a bit knackered !!!LOL me thinks i need to sort it !!LOL


----------



## princessellie

11 months hahaha

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL :dohh: i put it as an anniversary or birthday ticker as i couldnt be arsed to trawl through loads to find a more appropiate one :rofl: oops


----------



## princessellie

id say shed be pretty hungry by then :rofl:

x


----------



## Lunaty

Cole is doing well thanks, boobs have settled abit so he now has to make a bit of effort again.. resulting to me sitting on the couch pretty much the whole day andtyping with one hand LOL


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Cole is doing well thanks, boobs have settled abit so he now has to make a bit of effort again.. resulting to me sitting on the couch pretty much the whole day andtyping with one hand LOL

LOL i remember that stage very well!!!LOL just be careful as i spent all day online buying nappies !!!:dohh:

tbh if we werent soooo skint i would probably still do the same !!!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah we are just scraping by atm.. that massive vet bill kinda killed us (over a $1000,- :dohh:) but id be more upset if she wouldn't have made it ! So no nappies for a while i am afraid :cry: (or anything else for that mater..)

the weather here keeps being shit aswell.. it was suppose to be sunny and nice.. beginning of summer, but it is pissing down, lets hope next week will be better..


----------



## saraendepity

oh no:( hope the weather gets better very soon - if it makes you feel any better its proper minging here :cry: been tipping it down for the past 2 weeks and its frosty and freezing now!!!! :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

aww feeding times do get quicker as LO gets more efficient, i remember being sat there for an hour at a time every 3 hours, now i'm lucky if we get a 10 minute cuddle :cry:

Agree on the weather it's freezin here!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Uh I remember the never ending feeding! Halen would feed for hours and hours, fill his little tummy so much he would spew EVERYWHERE, was so so gross!! 

I ended up sat there from 4pm-12am feeding him, OH bringing me food and drink and then me running to the bathroom for a wee and having to run back else Halen would scream for more. It does get better though! He now feeds for about 15mins every 2 hours x


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Uh I remember the never ending feeding! Halen would feed for hours and hours, fill his little tummy so much he would spew EVERYWHERE, was so so gross!!
> 
> I ended up sat there from 4pm-12am feeding him, OH bringing me food and drink and then me running to the bathroom for a wee and having to run back else Halen would scream for more. It does get better though! He now feeds for about 15mins every 2 hours x

jup thats about it LOL, he had a massive feed we went to bed and he spuwed up a huge puddle on our bed and all over himself.. the poor thing! , we did manage to get a bit of sleep though to my surprise...


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Uh I remember the never ending feeding! Halen would feed for hours and hours, fill his little tummy so much he would spew EVERYWHERE, was so so gross!!
> 
> I ended up sat there from 4pm-12am feeding him, OH bringing me food and drink and then me running to the bathroom for a wee and having to run back else Halen would scream for more. It does get better though! He now feeds for about 15mins every 2 hours x
> 
> jup thats about it LOL, he had a massive feed we went to bed and he spuwed up a huge puddle on our bed and all over himself.. the poor thing! , we did manage to get a bit of sleep though to my surprise...Click to expand...

Awww lol I kinda miss stuff like that, he's getting so big so quick n I'd love him to be so tiny again. Our bedsheets get washed about 2xweekly as Halen is either sick, wee's or poo's on them. I'm worried they'll go threadbear soon!


----------



## thelilbump

:sick: TMI i kno but my LO has just given me the grossest gooey poopy nappy and she had no liner in. Y on earth do they insisit on doing that? :dohh: it's times like that i'm thankful my shower has a super strong massage setting which jets it off :laugh2:


----------



## princessellie

OMG! OMG! OMFG!! ive just had a ''big fat'' surprise this morning!!!!!

:happydance:

x


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> OMG! OMG! OMFG!! ive just had a ''big fat'' surprise this morning!!!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> x

????????????????????

TLB Daisy gave me one of those today too :) LOL i was lucky and was expecting one so i had a liner in thank god :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

:happydance:

:wohoo:

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

i've only gone and got myself bloody pregnant!!!

:happydance:

x


----------



## saraendepity

omg i just clicked as i was scrolling down !!!!!!!!!!!!!! wow CONGRATS BABES :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

Yaaaaaaaay!!

Oh Ellie, congratulations hunny! What test did you use in the end? Those naughty poundland ones lied!!


----------



## princessellie

i used a clearlblue, the ones that tell you how many weeks, i am 1-2weeks so 4weeks pregnant!! :happydance:

i KNOW!! those bloody poundland ones! i KNEW i was pregnant and they kept telling me i wasnt!! those *******s lmao

x


----------



## saraendepity

omg i am so happy for you !!!! :cry: ffs i am an emotional wreck lol :yippee: so you're due about august ish then ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## princessellie

haha i know the feeling, yep due august 10th :happydance:

my dad nearly had a heart attack lmfao

x


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL omg i'm proper crying here! lol soo soo happy 4 u :-D


----------



## Faerie

Get busy on those newborn nappies!

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Rachel_C

CONGRATULATIONS! that's amazing news :)


----------



## princessellie

Faerie said:


> Get busy on those newborn nappies!
> 
> xxx

:cry:

:cloud9:

omg this is so the best xmas present i could have!!!!

i dont even care that this will be the second xmas / new year i cant get pissed lmfao

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL @not getting pissed :D will all be worth it tho :) how old will Leyla be then ?? omg she is gonna love having a baby bro/sis :D:cloud9:


----------



## NattieLou

Woohoo! Wonderful news, Ellie! :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

she'll be 18 and a half months, so she'll be up and about all over the place hahahaha

sooo gna be shattered with 2 babies to look after but will all be worth it

OMG!! just thought!! what if i have twins!!! omg i will be moving in with one of you LMAO!

x


----------



## Faerie

I'm so jealous!! In a good I'm happy for you way but... I'm so jealous!!

Ha ha, I'm going to make a "X amount of month til Henny can get up the duff" ticker


----------



## Faerie

Right, you can move in with me and pay rent... in the form of nappies

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

lol i always think what the hell will happen if next one/s twins!!!LOL 

i'm also jealous but didnt wanna admit it till someone else did !!!LOL i cant wait for another one but god knows where we'd get the money for another! the nappy splurging would so have to stop !LOL get a Ticker up ellie! 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## princessellie

Faerie said:


> Right, you can move in with me and pay rent... in the form of nappies
> 
> :rofl:

its a deal :thumbup:

x


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> lol i always think what the hell will happen if next one/s twins!!!LOL
> 
> i'm also jealous but didnt wanna admit it till someone else did !!!LOL i cant wait for another one but god knows where we'd get the money for another! the nappy splurging would so have to stop !LOL get a Ticker up ellie!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

haha im working on it

just hope it doesnt tell me i'll be preg for nearly a year like some tickers :rofl:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Congrats ellie :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> lol i always think what the hell will happen if next one/s twins!!!LOL
> 
> i'm also jealous but didnt wanna admit it till someone else did !!!LOL i cant wait for another one but god knows where we'd get the money for another! the nappy splurging would so have to stop !LOL get a Ticker up ellie!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

I'm insanely jealous lol 




We did have a little accident last night though :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

lol - we've been having little accidents for while now :blush: and i was convinced i was up the duff but :bfn: :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> lol i always think what the hell will happen if next one/s twins!!!LOL
> 
> i'm also jealous but didnt wanna admit it till someone else did !!!LOL i cant wait for another one but god knows where we'd get the money for another! the nappy splurging would so have to stop !LOL get a Ticker up ellie!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> haha im working on it
> 
> just hope it doesnt tell me i'll be preg for nearly a year like some tickers :rofl:
> 
> xClick to expand...


LOL:blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> lol - we've been having little accidents for while now :blush: and i was convinced i was up the duff but :bfn: :hissy:

Lol we've had 2 so far. OH says he doesn't really want another one yet but he's the one getting carried away!


----------



## princessellie

tell him if he doesnt want another then to ''put something on the end of it'' haha, gotta love jeremy kyle!!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol gotta say about a week ago we had a week of 'accidents' lol oops:dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

princessellie said:


> tell him if he doesnt want another then to ''put something on the end of it'' haha, gotta love jeremy kyle!!!
> 
> x

:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

OMG Ellie :happydance::happydance::cloud9: congrats hun how amazing :happydance:

:cry:i wish i could have another


----------



## princessellie

you can share mine fi u want, come august i might be begging one of you to take one of them off my hands for a few hours :rofl:

x


----------



## dippy dee

deal lol i'll have them until the terrible 2's lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> tell him if he doesnt want another then to ''put something on the end of it'' haha, gotta love jeremy kyle!!!
> 
> x

Lmao we have a huuuge stash but he doesn't get one out...I'm not going to take the blame if it happens lol


----------



## princessellie

haha he clearly secretly want another then if you ask me :haha:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

That's what I think lol I need another I have an unused birth pool in the cupboard that cost me 110 :rofl:


----------



## Faerie

JayleighAnn said:


> That's what I think lol I need another I have an unused birth pool in the cupboard that cost me 110 :rofl:

ROFL

Aww bless!

Can't Halen use it as a paddling pool??


----------



## JayleighAnn

Faerie said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> That's what I think lol I need another I have an unused birth pool in the cupboard that cost me 110 :rofl:
> 
> ROFL
> 
> Aww bless!
> 
> Can't Halen use it as a paddling pool??Click to expand...

Yeah but I NEED to birth in it lol


----------



## princessellie

haha bless!!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol were at the inlaws (thank heavens for the IPod Touch!) and apparently well talk about it later


----------



## kirsten1985

I think I am going to have to buy a preg test tomorrow, I am three days late and I have been feeling sick and a bit odd for two weeks now. We haven't had any 'accidents' though, as we reeeeeally want to wait a few years, I just can't be pregnant right now! I don't see how it could have happened tbh, and I hope it hasn't! Eek.

Leyla is going to love it when she has a little brother or sister :cloud9: What does Paul think? :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh babe I hope you get the result you want x


----------



## princessellie

i had to phone paul and tell him the news cos he woke up late for work this morning and we meant to do it before he went but anyway he had to dash off, i think he thought it was gna be another neg tbh, anyway when i phoned him he answered and i said ''PAUL IM F*****G PREGNANT AGAIN!!!'' and he went ''ohhh are you? ok good.....''

LOL! so needless to say i think he wasa bit shocked LMAO, but hes happy

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awww thats nice babe I'm so pleased for you


----------



## princessellie

oh and good luck hun :hugs:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol Ellie, I bet he was shocked! I bet it's going to go soooo fast too, you'll have a baby before you know it! :D


----------



## princessellie

i knoooow! omg i have loads of people telling me im having twins now so am shitting it lmfao

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: I would LOVE twins (in a couple of years!!)


----------



## princessellie

hahahaha i wouldnt!!! omg the struggle!!! no, one is fine, one is fine LOL, if i have twins now i will feel like a total cow!!!

x


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> :happydance:
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> i've only gone and got myself bloody pregnant!!!
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> x

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!
Thats awesome news :happydance:

Remember it takes two :winkwink:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

it was all him, i promise, i was a good girl :winkwink:

x


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: sure it is


----------



## Faerie

Kirsten :shock:

Don't you all go getting pregnant without me, I will not be impressed!


----------



## kirsten1985

:blush: Jake just came on here and read my post that I was 3 days late - now he's going mental that I need to get a test tomorrow.

Back to reality though, there is NO WAY I could be pregnant, we have only had :sex: about 6 times since Freya was born, about four of those I was on the pill AND we used condoms, and the other two we just used condoms. So I can't see how I possibly can be. Not in a million years. Right?


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh congrats! :happydance: lovely news :cloud9:

Will also be joining the jealous club :lol: Liam doesn't want another till sept / oct 2011..so we're trying in december next year!


----------



## Faerie

Quite unlikely K but not impossible ;)

I think Miguel took the advice that I should wait a year after having a c-section as "she will split in half" and is manic about jumping up to get condoms.


----------



## thelilbump

ok i'm soooo not reading through the 5+ pages you girls have managed to rack but I have to say...........

Ellie OMG!!!! Congrats darlin :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: x



Can i join the jealous club tho?? :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

lol yeah we will have to stock up on some condoms, the thought of being pregnant for another 9 month straight after isnt exactly enticing :dohh:

ill be enjoying my little man for now :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

haha come on girlies, you cant leave me being all pregnant by myself lmao

someone has to be my bump buddy :(

x


----------



## Faerie

I can stuff a pillow up my top?


----------



## thelilbump

My OH runs a mile when i mention the '2nd baby' so don't look at me :cry:


----------



## Blob

OMFG Ellie iam sooo happy for you but omg sooooo jealous :cry: Think its going to take us quite a long time to get preggers i've still only had 2 periods since Tabs was born... :(

:happydance: I love that you just 'knew' you were :yipee:


----------



## Lunaty

jikes, yeah im afraid it ll take us quite some time too when we want to start trying for a second one.. 

It took us 9 months and provera + clomid to fall pregnant with Cole!

hopefully my body will be fine now LOL


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm in the jealous camp too and Leyla's only 12 weeks old. Damn hormones! :blush: For a split second there, I contemplated having an 'accident' straight away but then common sense took over. Gotta wait till Leyla is about 9 months. The thing is, I don't know if we'll be able to have more. I got pregnant on the first try but we've both had chemo in the past so I don't know if it was just extreme luck this time! I HAVE to find something to distract me from wanting another baby right now though... might have to buy some nappies :)


----------



## Blob

:hissy: Well its more annoying that since we decided we'd like another OH is working too much... :lol: I feel tempted to wake him from his slumber but he only gets 3 hours sleep just now :rofl:

See now look what you've done Ellie :sulk:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> haha come on girlies, you cant leave me being all pregnant by myself lmao
> 
> someone has to be my bump buddy :(
> 
> x

Gimmie a couple weeks to test and I'll let you know

Our chat last night was "Well if you are then you are but we're not trying for one" HMMPPPFFF

:gun:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah Ellie we could all end up being your bump buddies at this rate :rofl: I will test end of this week if still no AF!


----------



## saraendepity

well i've done 2 tests and both were :bfn: :hissy: gutted LOL


----------



## Lunaty

ahh booh looks like i just missed out on the baby boom then sulk!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL


----------



## Lunaty

hmm poor Ellie looks like youll have o wait a bit longer for a bump buddy ;)
sorry to hear Sara! :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sorry to hear that Sara :( x


----------



## saraendepity

:cry: we're not tryin or anything but we have had lots of 'accidents' LOL and we were talking the other day sayin that if i was preggo it would be great but we're not really ready to try yet...........i think even if we did it ould take forever, we were ntnp for a good 2 1/2 years or so and we TTC for about 6-7 months so i would doubt those load of accidents will get me anywhere :dohh:


----------



## Blob

My mum said she was TTC me for over 2 years and then with the next two happened first time :hugs: You never know :winkwink:
Well i am bloody ready for another one and i know its going to be ages :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

aww :hugs: sarah, like you say you never no could happen anytime:D


----------



## Blob

PMA right :lol:


----------



## Blob

Also i think i need help
.
.
.
.
I'm buying nappies for OTHER peoples babies because Tabs has too many, so i feel like i'm getting my nappy fix...although i just know when they arrive i'm going to want them :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

omg i know the feeling hun.....i am soo soo tempted to buy for a friend who doesnt use cloth just to get a fixLOL i do think there is a problem developing tho :D


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Oh dear think we do need help...i bought 3 for a friend the other day :blush:

Maybe we need a confessions thread :rofl: Also what happened about the meet??


----------



## saraendepity

think with xmas coming up and the excitement of the ss everyone just kinda stopped posting about it, ill ressurect the thread soon then we can start really sorting things out and getting things organised:D


----------



## NattieLou

Aww, sorry about your BFN, Sara. :hugs: It's so hard to know how long it will take. Like Blob, I've heard about plenty of people that took a long to conceive their first but got pregnant really easily subsequently. Fingers crossed it'll happen for you soon.

I'm on a bit of a high today, as we had our first hypnobirthing class last night and it was completely fab. :cloud9: Did any of you girls use it?


----------



## princessellie

i hypnobirthed and will be deffo doing it again this time, i was in the bath doing my cd up till an hour before i gave birth haha, got to hospital fully dilated and ready to push and pushed her out within 45mins of getting there lmao, and thats with half an hour of chilling first while they got everything ready!!

x


----------



## saraendepity

i will defo be doing hypno birthing with the next one if i get the chance - i was induced with Daisy due to Obstetric Cholestasis :hissy: hopefully next time around i will be able to have a natural birth


----------



## dippy dee

Ellie i will have a phantom pregnancy if you want so we can be bump buddies lol omg please tell me it isn't just dogs that have phantoms or i have just announced to the world that i am a dog:dohh: no sorry girls no confessions on jezza kyle lol imagine the title " dh i need to confess i used to be a ........dog" :haha:

Girls if you want you can buy nappies for me :thumbup: i am in need of new ones as h has outgrown some now:cry: i think i need to sell some on here to get funds for more.
Also i am listing loads of free for postage things on here later most 3-6 months and 0-3 months boys, a few unisex and some nwt ladies bits, i am havin a big clear out ready for the new year and also spain here i come soon lol will tip you ladies off first if anyone is interested. x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh Happy 10 months Harley!! :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am allowed to get one more Christmas nappy :D Mini La La or new print Blueberry??!!

I love them both, I have a Blueberry so would love a La La, but I know the blueberry will be amazing, whereas I have no La La experience so it might not be as good?!

:rofl: decisions decisions.....


----------



## NattieLou

Yay, I love hearing hypnobirthing success stories. :) That sucks that you got Obstetric Cholestasis, Sara - it sounds really horrible. :hugs:

Donna, I'd be interested in having a look at the little boy stuff, and might be interested in buying some of Harley's outgrown nappies too. :thumbup:

Off to google Mini La Las...


----------



## dippy dee

NattieLou said:


> Yay, I love hearing hypnobirthing success stories. :) That sucks that you got Obstetric Cholestasis, Sara - it sounds really horrible. :hugs:
> 
> Donna, I'd be interested in having a look at the little boy stuff, and might be interested in buying some of Harley's outgrown nappies too. :thumbup:
> 
> Off to google Mini La Las...


I have started to list them on the sell, swap wanted bit but there will be more to come as there is 2 bin bags full.


----------



## Blob

Well i've now bought 6 Mini la la's and i LOVE them but tbh (touch wood) I've never had a bad nappy (bar one which was a random type) They are really nice and even just buying one to see is worth it i think :happydance: I just got two more in the post today :rofl:

Ooooooooooooooooooooh i'm soooo in there on the hypno birthing next time i think its fab!! First time i had a water birth in hospital but next time if i can i want a home water birth...but i live 30 mins from the hospital which kinda scares me a bit :( 

What do they do in the classes??


----------



## kirsten1985

Well I just bought a spring daisy blueberry :happydance: I will get a mini la la after Christmas I think :D


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance:


----------



## Blob

Nooooo no no no no no you're BAD mini la la's are the ONLY way forward :sulk:


:blush: I think i'm a little crazy tonight...i think its cos i'm waiting for Tabs to wake up again :(


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh yes, those mini lala's are on my list of wants aswell, there are so many cool naps im afraid Cole will be out of nappies before i get to buy them all :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Omgggg Mini la la's are LUSHHH!!! I neeeeed some!!

And can we all stop talking about birthing please? I'm incredibly effing jealous and keep sneaking quick peaks at my birthpool shut away in the cupboard :(


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i just hope i have forgotten the pain by the time i am pregnant with no2 and am willing to try a natural water birth again :haha:

I must say i have found new respect for woman not having any pain relief!


----------



## kirsten1985

There is no way I will be forgetting that pain in a hurry, the days leading up to Freya's birth were the worst thing I have ever gone through. It is still very fresh in my memory, I need a few years to get over it! Hopefully the next one will go a bit better! :lol:


----------



## princessellie

i mustve been so lucky, mine wasnt bad at all :shrug:

now im shitting myself im gna have a real birth this time :dohh:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

It will prob be just as good for you as last time! People always say it get's better the more you have...so I'm sure yours will be brill!

I am so excited about you being preg! Lol, I'd be going mad thinking up names and stuff...well, I already do that now anyway :dohh:


----------



## CocoaOne

Hello!

I took the plunge and I've ordered/received my first fluff! :happydance:

I've got so far:
8 x BumGenius v3 pockets (BTP)
4 x Itti Bitti D'Lish SIO (small)
2 x Spare Itti Bitti inserts (small)
3 x Naughty Babies from eBay (BTP)
1 x Nature Babies Big Softie (Nippa fastening, shaped nappy, fast drying as comes with inserts) (BTP)
6 x Junior Joy Muslins (70x70)
6 x Junior Joy Terry Squares (60x60)
1 x Nature Babies Popper wrap (small)
1 x Thirsties Duo wrap (small/medium)

Tea tree oil
Large mesh nappy/laundry bag
Wet bag for travelling
Pack nappi nippas

My initial plan is to use sposies (already got through various coupons/deals) for the 4-6 weeks while I get used to LO, breastfeeding etc. Maybe use a few muslins with a wrap as long as baby isn't a heavy wetter or pooing all the time!
Then I'll hopefully move on to the Ittis and BGs, and try Terrys (not sure how I'll get on with them!) But it's all trial and error I suppose.

My main concern is drying time as I don't have a tumble dryer, so most drying will be done on the line or indoors on/near radiators. I know the Ittis can be slowish to dry - but they're so damn cute, I couldn't resist!

Any comments? I know it sounds boring - but I'm not actually that keen on patterned nappies! So hopefully I won't get addicted to buying prettier ones! lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> LOL i just hope i have forgotten the pain by the time i am pregnant with no2 and am willing to try a natural water birth again :haha:
> 
> I must say i have found new respect for woman not having any pain relief!

LMAO my MIL was like "you had NO PAIN RELIEF? are you INSANE??"

I'd give birth tomorrow if I could! It hurt and was a really weird feeling but so surreal! I want it filmed next time cause I'd love to see if from others peoples view


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> i mustve been so lucky, mine wasnt bad at all :shrug:
> 
> now im shitting myself im gna have a real birth this time :dohh:
> 
> x

Mine wasn't either, my contractions where just like extreme period pains :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Can i kick you :grr: I had no pain relief but it was agony took me a very long time to stop remembering it blah... 

:)


----------



## NattieLou

*Fingers in ears* lalalalalalalalala...I can't hear you. I'm not supposed to listen to anyone talking about how painful their birth experiences were. :haha:



Blob said:


> What do they do in the classes??

In the first one, we went over a bit of the history of childbirth and the rationale behind hypnobirthing - the basic fear-tension-pain theory. We talked about our expectations and the kinds of births we wanted. We also looked at some basic anatomy and physiology - learning how the uterus works and how different hormones come into play in the birthing process, and how much it's affected by your state of fear/relaxation. We looked at how language plays into your cognition and emotions and ways of reframing the medicalised and tension-inducing language. We finished up by practising breathing and relaxation.

I loved it so much my mind was already running away with fantasies about how I could train as a practitioner down the line and teach hypnobirthing. I've a tendency to be a bit OTT and enthusiastic when I hit on something that fires me up. :blush: I think I need to wait until I've actually experienced birthing myself before I get too carried away planning future careers. :dohh: :rofl:

CocoaOne, I'm getting stash envy - you sound really prepared. :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> Can i kick you :grr: I had no pain relief but it was agony took me a very long time to stop remembering it blah...
> 
> :)

Nope sorry no kicking here or you'll have to take your shoesies off like in Primary school :rofl:

Me and Halen have made up a song (ok so technically myself as Halen can't speak, but he agrees with me lol) it goes

Mummy and Halen want a baby
Daddy is a meany and won't let us
So we're not friends with daddy
Mummy and Halen want a baby
Daddy is a meany and won't let us
So we're not friends with daddy

Repeating it several times an hour he he :D


----------



## CocoaOne

NattieLou said:


> CocoaOne, I'm getting stash envy - you sound really prepared. :hugs:

I like to be prepared - I was a Brownie and a Girl Guide :haha:

I'm reading Hypnobirthing too - only just realised that I haven't got the Rainbow CD though (can't afford classes :cry:) so I'm trying to find it online. Only place so far seems to be from the States, and it will take ages to get here. Someone recommended www.hypnobirthingdownloads.com as an alternative though :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG Jabula have a huge sale on and i am soo soo tempted to get myself another muttaqin ...........what you ladies think https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=36_2_23&sort=20a&page=2

cat garden or gum drops???


----------



## JayleighAnn

gumdrops definately


----------



## saraendepity

yeh thats what i was thinking ......


----------



## Blob

JayleighAnn I do love that song :lol: Is your OH going mad yet?? :haha:

Nattielou..I think its amazing i think it would help so much to understand the different stages your body is going through and knowing the reasons :) I went in with a positive attitude and TBH only had a 2 hr labour and no drugs and a water birth...so bar my feelings it was a pretty perfect outcome.


----------



## Blob

Gumdrops vote also :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> LOL i just hope i have forgotten the pain by the time i am pregnant with no2 and am willing to try a natural water birth again :haha:
> 
> I must say i have found new respect for woman not having any pain relief!
> 
> LMAO my MIL was like "you had NO PAIN RELIEF? are you INSANE??"
> 
> I'd give birth tomorrow if I could! It hurt and was a really weird feeling but so surreal! I want it filmed next time cause I'd love to see if from others peoples viewClick to expand...

Lol my friends were the same, i remember at baby group we were on about what pain releif we had and when i said i just had gas and air for like the last 5 minutes they looked at me like i'd just strangled a kitten or somethin :dohh: 


Not sure about the filming thing though :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i am so so so jealous! i had pethidene *sp? 2times ( i cried cos i gave in to Pain relief) but i was stuck on the bed strapped up to monitors and drips :hissy: next time i WILL have the birth i want :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I had two paracetmol before my contractions started as I had backache and that was my lot....it didn't even get rid of my back ache :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh but I loooove the cat garden! I have been eyeing these up for a few days now, do they need a wrap?


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> OMG i am so so so jealous! i had pethidene *sp? 2times ( i cried cos i gave in to Pain relief) but i was stuck on the bed strapped up to monitors and drips :hissy: next time i WILL have the birth i want :cry:

Oh hunny I know how you feel, my homebirth was effed up by my stupid midwife, who came up with every stinking excuse not to sort it out, so when it came to it I didn't know who to ring and when I gave in and rang the hospital they said to go in and get checked and they'd send me home as I was in for a long one....I gave birth after 3 hours 23 minutes of contractions lol

but going into hospital was awful, I hated it as it wasn't where I was supposed to be, I've often cried about it and still get upset about it. I did cry for an epidural when I fainted but I was in transition so they said no lol I'm glad they did as I didn't really want it I just panicked

Blob no he just sulked and said no :( Goddammittt!! I will get my way lmao


----------



## thelilbump

lol i remember my oh ringing the hospital and i could of hit him when he come back in and said the mw says take 2 paracetomol and have a bath :grr: poor fella took some stick that night :rofl:


----------



## Blob

I went out and had a full fry up when mine started and was off to Tescos after my waters broke :rofl: Only reason we got to hospital on time was cos my mum phoned me up and gave me hell :haha:

Sara dont worry we just do whats right for our babies :hugs: The main reason i'm looking at a home birth is cos it was so fast from proper labour they dont think i'll make it to hospital next time :rofl: Not complaining mind!!! JaylieghAnn yea i just knew i didnt want to go there or ever go back in again it was horrible and sharing a toilet with others is NOT nice :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh but I loooove the cat garden! I have been eyeing these up for a few days now, do they need a wrap?

yeah they do need wraps, but apparently when bub's is walking/crawling they dont wick too much so you can get away without:) 

i love cat garden too.......i think i would actually get murdered if i bought two:(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> The main reason i'm looking at a home birth is cos it was so fast from proper labour they dont think i'll make it to hospital next time :rofl: Not complaining mind!!! JaylieghAnn yea i just knew i didnt want to go there or ever go back in again it was horrible and sharing a toilet with others is NOT nice :dohh:

I was fully dilated on the left but none on the right cause he was sat funny after 1 hour 25mins of contracting :| could you imagine if he had been sat right?

My MW at the hospital was lovely and she felt so bad that I had to go to hospital, although she said next time that I should have a homebirth as it'd be so quick I wouldn't have time to get there lol

The toilet we had was ok, it had a shower in it which was the best shower I've ever had lol it was actually an awful shower, was so weak it was like being rained on and it was pretty grosss when I dared to have a look at the floor :sick:


----------



## kirsten1985

Hm, when Freya is crawling properly I think she needs a well done nappy then!! :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Hm, when Freya is crawling properly I think she needs a well done nappy then!! :rofl:

yeah definately...much better than a Gold star:)


----------



## Blob

JayleighAnn next one is going to be sooooo fast :rofl: 

Oooooh can i do that Tabs now says mummy...though on her list of 'who's that' 'hello' 'doggie' and other things :rofl: I came down the list ha ha ha!! But still should i say a nappy every word or every five?? :lol:

Ooooh also (sorry if anyones replied) when/where are the new blueberries in the UK being sold :grr:


----------



## saraendepity

Not telling you Sarah, you have spent too much on fluff recentlyLOL:muaha:


would i do that to you !!!!LOL 

https://www.stratfordnappies.co.uk/shop-blueberries.htm


----------



## Blob

:yipee: :happydance: :yipee:

On my list so far are 2 Mini Lalas, new blueberries and new minki ittis...

Though i may have to calm down as my new car is costing a bit and my camera got stolen and out washing machine just broke down today :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

my list is MAHOOOOOOOOOOOSIIIIIIIIIVEEEEEE!!!!

new BB's x 2 atleast new Itti D'lish Prints x2 a couple more Mutts a mini la la to try and i would love to try a huhtavawhatchemycallit LOL :blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Sorry Ellie, got a :bfn: *huge sigh of relief* :D


----------



## kirsten1985

My list is now a mini la la and a muttaqin, I can't wait to get my pretty new BB in the post! I hope it comes before the weekend! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Ha ha ha Sara we do need help!! :haha:

I'm really quite worried Tabs seems really quite sick she hasnt eaten much in days (like she's chewed on some cheese) She's hardly wetting any nappies...maybe 1 today and has a temp and an awful cold. My mum said i should take her to the docs but other babies i know have had the same cold and docs just sent them home...she got out the bath shivering and normally she runs around naked all the time :cry: I know this isnt fluff related :(


----------



## saraendepity

oh no Tabs :hugs: Daisy has been quite ill recently with the same kinda symptoms but i've been putting it down to teething, how long has she been poorly?? is she drinking at all ?


----------



## Blob

She's getting her back teeth in too, but i know for her they're not related :cry: Well about 3 days now i think, she does drink lots but i think because of all the dribble when she cant breathe its just not helping her. 
Its so much worse to see them huh :(


----------



## kirsten1985

Aww poor Tabs :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

so long as she's getting fluids i wouldnt panic but i'd get her checked just to be on the safe side :hugs: poor lil thing


----------



## Blob

Yea maybe i'll phone up tomorrow i just hate taking her there she always seems to come away more sick that when i took her down :shrug: I think its the scum of the earth that live around here :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

it cant be any worse than where we live hun


----------



## Blob

:lol: I beg to differ its horrible here ha ha!! Central Scotland and also live next to a town that was voted worst place in Britain...Yuck!! Living in the middle of nowhere helps...this is why i have to sent Tabs to private schools :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Aww no Sarah i hope Tabs gets better soon, i have 2 down ill atm Harley has croupe and Jack last night was running a fever of 39.5 (103) so we took him gp's and all they said was Viral infection, gp just wasn't arsed and was a stand in i lost all faith when he said " o his chest is nice and clear" i was like " wtf i highly doubt it as he has cronic lung disease" i lost all faith in that gp he sent him home with the calpol and a couple of days of school :nope: i don't think that is some how right but we bought him home and managed to get him to eat some ice pops to get fluids in him, and he ate 2 :happydance:

Ladies guess what :happydance::happydance: no smoking for 24 hours, get that cake out :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> Aww no Sarah i hope Tabs gets better soon, i have 2 down ill atm Harley has croupe and Jack last night was running a fever of 39.5 (103) so we took him gp's and all they said was Viral infection, gp just wasn't arsed and was a stand in i lost all faith when he said " o his chest is nice and clear" i was like " wtf i highly doubt it as he has cronic lung disease" i lost all faith in that gp he sent him home with the calpol and a couple of days of school :nope: i don't think that is some how right but we bought him home and managed to get him to eat some ice pops to get fluids in him, and he ate 2 :happydance:
> 
> Ladies guess what :happydance::happydance: no smoking for 24 hours, get that cake out :haha:

GP's really p*** me off sometimes! they just dont seem to give a fook!! :nope:

hope Mr H and Jack are feeling loads better very soon hun:hugs:

:yipee::happydance::wohoo::headspin: well done hun:) cant have been easy with two poorly little men :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Lunaty

Im lucky, my GP has been DHs family doc for quite a while and explains everything to the T.. he is great though we do have to pay for GP's on NZ and he isnt the cheapest..

He even asked about the baby the last time MIL went to see him LOL

I hope your baby's are feeling a bit better soon Donna, dont let them put you off and just ask for another one ;) 
And good job on the not smoking! :thumbsup:

i used our green NB nappy today :wohoo:
He did a poo but it got caught nicely by the liner and the fleece was black so i didnt see any stains, lets hope the insert is fine to haha
 



Attached Files:







PC100195.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 6


----------



## saraendepity

aww Sam he looks Lush and the nappy fits beautifully:thumbup:


----------



## Blob

dippy dee said:


> Aww no Sarah i hope Tabs gets better soon, i have 2 down ill atm Harley has croupe and Jack last night was running a fever of 39.5 (103) so we took him gp's and all they said was Viral infection, gp just wasn't arsed and was a stand in i lost all faith when he said " o his chest is nice and clear" i was like " wtf i highly doubt it as he has cronic lung disease" i lost all faith in that gp he sent him home with the calpol and a couple of days of school :nope: i don't think that is some how right but we bought him home and managed to get him to eat some ice pops to get fluids in him, and he ate 2 :happydance:
> 
> Ladies guess what :happydance::happydance: no smoking for 24 hours, get that cake out :haha:

Congats :thumbup:

Yea i just dont see any point in taking her as they just think you're taking up their time :grr: I find that calpol doesnt do a massive amount and got advised to give her calpol and infacol?? It seems to do the trick most of the time, its awful pilling in the medication but if she feels better i'm all for it. I'm just giving her smoothies just now as its filling...

Awwwww Cole looks soooo cute in that :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Cole looks so cute! :flower: 

He has so much more hair than Caitlyn :rofl: 

I've ordered more nappies :blush: Liam is not impressed but then he wanted a cow print one so I of course then HAD to buy another.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awwww how cute is Cole!! My minki nappy hasn't turned up still and I ordered it last Thursday :( I've never ordered from Twinkle on the Web though so I don't know how long they take? 

Mr Pants is being a complete bobhead :( He slept for 30mins yesterday!! 30 frigging minutes! He was up at 7.30am and bed at 7pm. 
I took him to the docs today as I can't deal with him crying all the time cause he's tired but not sleeping, it's like this daily and has been since 3 mo, he's waking hourly at night. Then he had his injections on Monday and that made it all a lot worse....my doctors response......this is completely normal for a baby.

NEWFLASH Dr, it aint normal in my house!!!!! I'm like the walking dead! I honestly can't function somedays I'm that tired :(


----------



## Blob

Awww hun Tabs went through bouts of being like that and you feel so mean thinking that you just want them to sleep for an hour to get a break. Can you take him out for a walk or a drive and he goes to sleep? I've found that taking her to toddlers, music class, soft play, play daates and baby group (one a day) then the car journey home she sleeps and i move her from the car to pram to keep her sleeping...? I think its just trying to find new ways at every stage. When they are like that its awful though, it seems you get it for a week/day and then it starts again :hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

No he wakes up after half an hour and won't sleep :( we went mums n tot today and he fell asleep on the way home, it's a 1hr walk and he woke up after 30mins. I'm just pulling my hair out as to what to do, he just cries all the time and is so miserable.

It's getting to the point where I don't want to be around him cause I can't cope with crying from 12noon until 7pm bedtime anymore. I dread getting out of bed in the morning, dread "nap" times where he won't sleep and just cries, dread bedtimes as he won't go down easily and then the nights.....omg I just can't cope any more with it! 
My doctor told me weaning will help him...but he also said there's no age limit on when to wean?? I said about the W.H.O 6month guideline and he said no theres no evidence to suggest doing it before is harmful :|


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn is being weaned and is exactly like that at the moment so weaning doesn't help the endless crying and fighting sleep. [this isnt the reason I weaned]

Just asked my OH to take her for a while as the only time I've had is the 35 minute nap she had earlier. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Blob

I weaned Tabs early i think she was only 4 months, and yes it wasnt what i'd planned or anything but it was the right thing for her. She ALWAYS wanted to feed and she never slept and kept waking up so i did and it was right for us. IMO i would just see if he wants some...obv its up to you, but i just kinda started giving her a spoon of baby rice in the morning and she went well on it :)

:hugs: Its awful when they are like that hun :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

i weaned leyla at about 5 and a half months, are u going to baby led wean? i only ask as it may be an idea to start now as he will be getting a few more calories on top of his milk but isnt necessarily weaning as he wont eat hardly anything to start with, if anything at all, just a thought, might help?

x


----------



## Blob

I did kinda half and half i did to begin with use baby rice...do you guys who did use BLW think it was funny when other mums look totally petrified when your baby picks up a piece of food and puts it in there mouth :rofl: Even now people look at me shocked cos she just eats anything... :shrug:


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> No he wakes up after half an hour and won't sleep :( we went mums n tot today and he fell asleep on the way home, it's a 1hr walk and he woke up after 30mins. I'm just pulling my hair out as to what to do, he just cries all the time and is so miserable.
> 
> It's getting to the point where I don't want to be around him cause I can't cope with crying from 12noon until 7pm bedtime anymore. I dread getting out of bed in the morning, dread "nap" times where he won't sleep and just cries, dread bedtimes as he won't go down easily and then the nights.....omg I just can't cope any more with it!
> My doctor told me weaning will help him...but he also said there's no age limit on when to wean?? I said about the W.H.O 6month guideline and he said no theres no evidence to suggest doing it before is harmful :|


Maybe a long shot but why dont you take him for a session to the Osteopath... maybe he is just really uncomfortable somewhere in his body.. ive heard it does wonders and a lot of crying baby's seems to have settled by it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ellie yes we are planning to BLW and he has a few bits now and again already, he's 6 months exactly in a week so I wanna try and hold out them extra 7 days lol

Sam - I don't know I'd go about that as my doc won't refer me...any UK ladies have any experience in this?

annnd....I think we are NTNP no.2 :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

My postie bought me fluff this morning :D






ANNNND look what he can do now :D


Yup he can sit!!! :D So proud!!


----------



## Blob

Awwww he looks soooo cute!!! :cloud9:

:yipee: Congrats what a clever little boy :yipee:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Only for about 10seconds lol he see's something he likes then falls flat on his face :( 3 times he's done it so far, and everytime I've missed grabbing him by a mili second. He cracked his head on my mums inside guinea pig cage cause we where sat on the floor talking to them and showing him them, I turned my head to talk to my mum and CRACK "WWWWAAAAHHHH" :( gonna look like he's being punched at the rate he's going lol


----------



## saraendepity

aww well done Halen!! Love the fluff - e have that in a wrap :D as for the osteopath i used to go to one who also did Babies too so might be worth just Googling your area and Baby Osteopath:shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

found this that said they do children in Leicester, dont know if it is anywhere near you but if you ring them and see if they could recommend someone closer?? some will also do home visits?? :hugs:

https://www.ashbyosteopath.com/?gclid=CJ7zkdnd0Z4CFUYA4wodvXWWqg


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thanks Sara xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Jayleigh have you tried putting him to sleep on his side or front? Now he is older and rolling/sitting it's not dangerous like when they are newborn as soon they are roaming around the cot/bed whatever anyway.

Freya would never sleep on her back and still won't. This means no sleep in pushchair/car either. She will only sleep in her cot, on her front. It's especially meant to help colicky/windy babies as it's nicer on their tummy.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I found https://www.leicesterosteopath.com/ it's about 5minutes from my house. I'll give them a ring on Monday x


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Jayleigh have you tried putting him to sleep on his side or front? Now he is older and rolling/sitting it's not dangerous like when they are newborn as soon they are roaming around the cot/bed whatever anyway.
> 
> Freya would never sleep on her back and still won't. This means no sleep in pushchair/car either. She will only sleep in her cot, on her front. It's especially meant to help colicky/windy babies as it's nicer on their tummy.

He wont, he just screams more :dohh: Honestly I have tried EVERYTHING the only way he will sleep for more than 30minutes is if I'm asleep in bed with him as well and even then the most he sleeps is 2 hours? At 6 weeks he was sleeping 8pm-4am in his moses basket and then stopped at 11 weeks and I don't know why :( 

I posted in baby club the list of what I've done, I'll re-paste it here:

I've tried:
putting him down awake
dummy
no dummy
rocking/nursing until almost asleep the putting him down
putting him down asleep (he wakes up instantly as soon as his head touches the basket
co-sleeping
not co-sleeping
wake to sleep
no cry sleep solution
patting him
shushing him
cc (tried it once I hated it and refuse to do it again)
CIO (same as above)
in his pushchair/carrycot/car seat
in his moses basket
in his cot
in my sling
music/white noise
a ticking clock
bouncing in his bouncer
car drives
getting him to sleep in our bed and then sneaking away

The most he will sleep in the day is 45minutes, but normally it's 30minutes, and at night he will go up to about 2-2.5hours and no more. Some nights he wakes every FIFTEEN MINUTES!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Thats rough!!!

I think Cole is going through a phase at the mo.. he is so hard to put to sleep at all now sight!

Ive got a feeling it is wind and will buy some stuff to help him out ..
I had to use nipple shields for a day and he just isnt feeding well on them, he gets stuff in but i think he is also swallowing a lot of air, just plain BF seems to be more effective but my poor nipples are infected atm, am using cream as they have a bit of green discharge.. + the left one gets all lumpy when getting full and feels so bruised!!!

Ive tried to get it as empty as possible and massage it etc, but it fills up so quickly too..

Repeating in my head: it's just a phase, it's just a phase, it's just a phase.... :wacko:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh Sam I'm so sorry you're going through this!! Have you tried expressing some milk onto your nipples and letting it air dry? xx


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Oh Sam I'm so sorry you're going through this!! Have you tried expressing some milk onto your nipples and letting it air dry? xx

yeah :) ive been trying to do that since day one.. he just clinches so hard in the beginning that that just causes those grazes to open again i think.. even if he latches properly.. and im pretty sure he is..

ive tried Lanolin too.. it helps but only until the next feed.. and unfortunately it feels like he is about to have a marathon feed day :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Maybe try one or two feeds cup feeding him to give your nipples a rest? Do you have a pump? you can pump veeeeerryy gently to keep your milk up x


----------



## Lunaty

still waiting for my pump, ive got some formula in house for emergency's which ve used 3 times since having him but id rather hurt a bit then having to FF him . it's just those long sessions that are driving me up the wall, that and the fact he has been grizzly and hard to get to sleep since 2 days now..

But youd know exactly what i mean LOL, at least were not alone..


----------



## JayleighAnn

lol no we're not, we have either, both as sleep deprived lol

ladies....I might kinda have....sore boobies :blush: and it's not BF related tenderness lol


----------



## Blob

Ooooooh when do you test :lol: Eeeek how exiting...though i may have to beat you if you are :gun:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> Ooooooh when do you test :lol: Eeeek how exiting...though i may have to beat you if you are :gun:

Lol I don't know as I've still had no AF since giving birth....not that that means much as I know it's still possible. 

noo don't hurt me *cowers* lol


----------



## Blob

Also just to rant...MY BLOODY WASHING MACHINE IS BROKEN has been for like a week now :hissy: Having to get my mum to wash everything...poop!! Waiting till after christmas to get another one too :(


----------



## Blob

Tee hee i've only had 2 since Tabs was born, some of us are lucky/unlucky on that front when BF huh


----------



## JayleighAnn

That's sooo crap :( our waste pipe was blocked last weekend n my MIL had to wash mine as my mum (who only lives over the road) had loads of her own to do...so we had to get picked up by the inlaws and drag all our washing to theirs lol

only thing is....MIL put all the CLEAN nappies back into the DIRTY nappy pail lol I had to get the straight back out and re-wash them as they got poo and wee on them from the pail :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Blob said:


> Tee hee i've only had 2 since Tabs was born, some of us are lucky/unlucky on that front when BF huh

Depends which way you look at it don't it lol we're lucky for no AF but then if we want to TTC are we really lucky? hmm lol


----------



## Blob

I know we wanted to try in june/july but couldnt :( So it was good to begin with but nothing we can do i guess.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well my OH decided he doesn't want a baby yet for definate, so no more NTNP :( I'm gutted as he seemed so up for it, then we had a few nights of no sleep with Halen and he says he doesn't think the time is right :shrug:


B****ard


----------



## saraendepity

awww :hugs: Jayleigh


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: jayleigh


----------



## Blob

Awwwww thats so not nice...my OH did that to me the other day. Said in the morning he wanted another and then that night said he didnt :cry: But then changed his mind again :wacko: It killed me though...

TBH i had 3 weeks of Tabs not sleeping a while ago and i was the one who said i didnt want another..all i could picture was getting up for Tabs then up with new baby all night...


----------



## JayleighAnn

I can understand why but its still upset me :cry: he said he'll be pleased if I am already but he doesn't think the time is right because of Halen being so young and not sleeping etc :( he makes it sound like I'd be going into labour NOW not in 9months


----------



## Blob

Awww yea they dont seem to remember how long pregnancy is :dohh: He'll be like nearly 16 months old....eeek!! But yea i just thought the same thing :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I just watched that ITV Amanda Holden thing and I cried the whole way through :( I WANT ANOTHER BABY :(


----------



## Lunaty

Your better off having two in nappies etc then having to do it all over again just when the first is out LOL ;) use that as an excuse for your OH jayleighann


----------



## princessellie

thats what i told paul :haha:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol he won't have it , he says he likes his sleep too much to go tgrough sleepless nights for even longer without a break inbetween...then he tried to get me on his side saying

Could u imagine dealing with no sleep whilst your pregnant? :growlmad: who does he think was the one up all night whilst pregnant anyway?? I couldn't sleep as all I did was either wee all night or have major heartburn! He went on trying to pursuade me for like an hour


----------



## saraendepity

aw hun :hugs: i cried all the way thru it too :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

aww i missed it, completly forgot it was on - stupid work distracting me :dohh:

:hugs: jayleigh


----------



## kirsten1985

I just watched it on catch up, but after reading about it on here I was crying before it even started :dohh: TBH I find it hard watching birth programmes now, I used to watch loads when I was preg!

Aww :hugs: Jayleigh.


----------



## thelilbump

i used to watch baby tv all the time when i was preggers and in the first weeks after LO was born, then my provider changed it to subscription service and so i dont get it anymore - probably a good job :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

I used to watch the home and health channel, they have back to back pregnancy and birth programmes all morning! Not good, lol.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: My friend keeps them all for us to watch when i'm there :haha: 
I didnt get to watch it my OH turned it off :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i always watch the baby progs and birth things - and always get so so so upset about it all ..... dunno why :nope:


----------



## kirsten1985

I get upset if I watch them now too, loved it when I was preg. I think it's cos I was so disappointed and traumatised with my birth, and am still heartbroken about not BFing, I just can't watch other people doing what I can't do :(. I am yet to have a conversation with a mum who is BFing at the time and not start crying - I just avoid them now.

I can't wait to have another baby though - they all look so small on tv! :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

aww kirsten hunny :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well I have been upset all day over the slightest thing, I am sooo tired and still have sore boobs....


When do I test?? I'm scared lol Someone set a date for me to test on


----------



## thelilbump

oooooh i'm not sure, have u actually missed your P yet?


----------



## NattieLou

Awww, Kirsten, I'm so sorry your experiences are still painful for you, lovely. :( :hugs:

It sounds like a good thing I didn't see the programme last night. There was a lot of chat about it on the 3rd tri board today, and it sounds like it was v scary for a lot of the women to watch. I can do without that.

Jayleigh, I'm sorry you and your OH aren't seeing eye to eye about another baby. Must be really frustrating. :hugs: When was your oops? That should give us an idea of when you could test. Fingers crossed...

Girls, tell me I did the right thing. :blush: Money is really tight this month, so I'd decided absolutely no more baby spending until the new year. Well I was in town today and just having a look in this gorgeous natural baby and kids shop - far too expensive for me to consider buying anything anyway. Until I saw a set of 6 organic bamboo boosters reduced from £12.95 to £6! :dohh: And the last set left. This was too good a bargain to pass up, right? Validate me. :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

test now! or as soon as poss - exciting!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh sounds great Nat! Wish we had a shop like that around here!


----------



## NattieLou

I'd had a look around in there and a drool before I was pregnant but not since. Their stuff is gorgeous, but we just don't have the budget for it. I didn't even realise they did nappies. It's very limited, mainly prefolds and wraps, but then I found my little bit of treasure. :happydance:



kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh sounds great Nat! Wish we had a shop like that around here!


----------



## JayleighAnn

TLB I've not had any since giving birth

NattieLou - We've had 3 :blush: lol the first was about 4 weeks ago and I tested 2 weeks after and :bfn: but the last 2 were last saturday and the week before that :shrug: I dunno when to test lol

Kirsten - I need to buy some...I have no tests...off to ebay me thinks


----------



## princessellie

:test:

i need a fluffy bum club bump buddy hehehe

x


----------



## thelilbump

maybe try at the weekend again? What about splashing out on a clear blue digital, they're supposed to be quite good.


----------



## princessellie

i have one in the under the sink cupboard in the bathroom, that im keeping for next week, come round to mine and you can have that one hahaha, youre only miles away :haha:

x


----------



## princessellie

ooh and ive just found that programme on itv player so gna watch it now

im scared lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

aww Kirsten hun huge huge :hugs: babes :hugs: 

Jayleigh i would figure out when 14 days since you last :sex: was, thats when you 'should' test....i think you should test ..............hmm...... NOW!!lol

that Prog was a little scary if i am honest....i can never remember being in that much pain if i am honest....granted i did have Diamorpheine but i went about 6 hours without it and delivered without it too.......i guess i had it easy :shrug: made me really really upset about my Birth too :cry: i dunno why tho, tbh it wasnt the worst it could have been.....just not what i wanted :( 

made me really more set that i wanna b a MW tho ..... never gona happen :(

Nat thats a great Bargain :) you can never have enough boosters:) :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Blob

I only use the ones that say 'pregnant' or 'not pregnant' I dont think i'd be able to cope with the line buisness of is it isnt it :haha:


----------



## princessellie

:shock:

i really wish i wouldve recorded my own delivery because that looked horrific and now im worried thats what its really like hahaha

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ok I've ordered some cheapies form ebay, 10miu and they gave me my BFP at 13dpo with lil man so we'll see

14 days from last :sex: is boxing day lol if its a :bfp: it'll be a late xmas pressie :rofl:

I want my next labour and birth recorded, mostly for myself so I can see what it looks like to everyone else lol
I said to OH I didn't look/sound like that did I????? and he kept saying no babe and I kept asking lol 
From the sounds of it, I had it easy...but I did cry and shout when I got into the birthing unit as I was so scared, I kept crying "I can't/don't want to do this, I don't want to give birth!!" and sobbing, then I thought WTF this isn't me, pull yourself together!! And the calmer I was the less it hurt, the rest of the time I was sat in a hard backed arm chair in just a tshirt and knickers (sooo sexy lol) sipping water (I dropped my cup at one point and my poor ol mum cleaned it up for me) completely silent, as I just kept thinking in my head "It'll be over in a minute, it'll be over in a minute" the midwives kept telling me how well I was doing and they've never seen such a calm and quiet lady in labour *polishes halo* and I kept shhhing them as they broke my concentration lol


----------



## thelilbump

haha i remember coming out with some random stuff too, tbh i think i just wanted to talk to someone because it was distracting me from the pain!


----------



## princessellie

i didnt really say much, i felt too high and i dont talk when im high in case i say something stupid lmfao, im the same on weed aswell, or at least i used to be back in the day, not any more lol, i just sat there and didnt say anything and just listened to everyone else, made a change lmfao!

x


----------



## Blob

I kinda want to film my next one :blush: You forget so much!


----------



## princessellie

:shock:

omfg, that second woman on the programme, wtf!!! kind of looked a bit over the top!!! 

x


----------



## Lunaty

I just started shaking quite bad after about an hour after they broke my water (contractions started almost right away) and my plans on breathing and coping kinda drifted away even though i really wanted to try without to much pain relief.. i spend most time without the relief under the shower..

Im secretly hoping my next labor will not be as full on straight away and ill be able to cope more as by the time i got the epi i was already 8cm.. looking back i should have just gone without it .. but hey ho, at east didnt have to feel them stitch me up!


----------



## Blob

I didnt sceam i didnt cry i didnt take pain relief :smug: But only thing i wish is that i'd stood up but she was coming so fast they made me come out the pool to check on me and she was coming and i couldnt move :(

I took gas and air when i was getting stitched and then i said funny things :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I didn't have pain relief either but I didn't have my home water birth as planned and it kills me everyday :( (sorry for the language but) motherf*cking midwife f*cked me over good and proper and I'll never forgive her for it. If I am preggo I am seeing a different midwife and am telling them on my booking appt I AM HAVING A HOME BIRTH AND YOU'RE NOT STOPPING ME

edit - mw tried to make me use the G&A for my stitches but the exact words that came out of my mouth where "numb me the f*ck up I don't wanna feel a thing!" the first words that came out my mouth after pushing Halen out were "thank god now where's the food out I'm starved!"


----------



## Lunaty

I used my skull nappy yesterday, and had my first major leak lol..

I think i had to little stuffing (only one microfiber small BG insert) but that nappy doesnt leave much room to stuff :(, or maybe i didnt put it tight enough but the poppers were quite tight on the thighs and maybe a bit roomy around his tummy but otherwise the poppers would match.. i also used one of those flushable liners, could that have guided the pee up his back? Or maybe i just left it on to long..(i dont think it was longer then 2 hours!) hmm

His complete back was wet and so was the pram mattress :dohh:

Any tips?


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> i didnt really say much, i felt too high and i dont talk when im high in case i say something stupid lmfao, im the same on weed aswell, or at least i used to be back in the day, not any more lol, i just sat there and didnt say anything and just listened to everyone else, made a change lmfao!
> 
> x

errrrr lol I'm the same I like to observe others lol I love being the sober one at a party so I can smugly say "you did this last night did you know?" and see their cringing faces


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> I used my skull nappy yesterday, and had my first major leak lol..
> 
> I think i had to little stuffing (only one microfiber small BG insert) but that nappy doesnt leave much room to stuff :(, or maybe i didnt put it tight enough but the poppers were quite tight on the thighs and maybe a bit roomy around his tummy but otherwise the poppers would match.. i also used one of those flushable liners, could that have guided the pee up his back? Or maybe i just left it on to long..(i dont think it was longer then 2 hours!) hmm
> 
> His complete back was wet and so was the pram mattress :dohh:
> 
> Any tips?

Try hemp babe I've always found them more absorbant x


----------



## Lunaty

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092077150_569242150_3153967_296715_n.jpg
https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092072150_569242150_3153966_5338733_n.jpg
https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092067150_569242150_3153965_1306054_n.jpg


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

you cow!

x


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Try hemp babe I've always found them more absorbant x

Thats a good one, ill have to get myself some ore proper inserts!
Hemp and bamboo.. :flower: they should bulk up to much either..

Cheers!


----------



## princessellie

aww lunaty, thats cuteee!

yeh i was gna say use bamboo / hemp instead if u cant get another microfibre in there

x


----------



## Blob

Awwww he looks so cute....:cloud9:

I'm always the sober one too :haha: its kinda shit though putting all your friends to beds :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Lunaty said:


> https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092077150_569242150_3153967_296715_n.jpg
> https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092072150_569242150_3153966_5338733_n.jpg
> https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs116.snc3/16331_200092067150_569242150_3153965_1306054_n.jpg

Forgot to add, i tried the Bg V3 on yesterday with the normal insert folded in the front.. but im wondering if i should fold it in the back now?


----------



## Blob

I thought you did it at front for a boy? :shrug: But what do i know :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Blob said:


> I thought you did it at front for a boy? :shrug: But what do i know :lol:

Thats what i thought but it leaed all throught he back with the weenotion and not via the lg holes..

Owell trial and error i guess ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I'm always the one who goes waaay over the top at parties (or used to be) and does stupid gross things when a bit out of it, lol.


----------



## saraendepity

LOL...i will have my Labour next time round....even if i have to be induced again!:hissy:

Sam he is so so beautiful - all that hair is fab!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam, with my weenotions I find that I fold a BG insert in half, rather than on the popper setting, and then put it in the middle of the nappy, so it's inbetween his legs, rather than at the front as I find it too bulky and the inside of the nappy isn't contained properly.


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Sam, with my weenotions I find that I fold a BG insert in half, rather than on the popper setting, and then put it in the middle of the nappy, so it's inbetween his legs, rather than at the front as I find it too bulky and the inside of the nappy isn't contained properly.

Thats a good idea! ill give that a go today! :thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Eurgh TMI but I have looooads of CM but the tender boobs have gone :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Awww well you never know :thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

TBH I feel preggo like I did with Mr Pants but is it all in my head cause I want it? :hissy:


----------



## Lunaty

i can remember the months of TTC and i could swear i was pregnant almost every cycle :rofl: the power of your mind aye ;)

I must admit the cycle i did actually get pregnant i was just eating as a horse as in twice as much as DH LOL so i knew something was up!


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i used one of the BG v3 pockets with success.. it contained his explosion poo LOL, i didnt end up doubling the insert and still had the fold in the front though i put the fold on the inside and not outside..

It is still a bit big on him and some of the poo ended up on the inside of the legs but not outside of the diaper YAY :wohoo:

i didnt leave it on to long either, changed it about 10 min after i heard him poop (yes yuo can definitely hear him!)


----------



## Lunaty

That reminds me,

Cole seems to have heaps of wind and generally is really uncomfortable and crying when he needs to poo..

Im doing my best burping him as much as possible and ive started using gripe water but it hasnt made a difference really.. ive been using it since 2-3 days now.. do i still give it to him and wait it out or should i start looking at other stuff?

Is there some other tips to relief him, it's hart breaking to see him struggle

Ohh and im pretty sure he is not constipated, he still does poo's though i hear him fart a lot too 

And i am not eating anything out of the ordinary either.. :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aw that's great hun! We've had many explosions that have gone all up his back, down his legs :sick: 

I felt preggo every cycle :haha:, but there was something different about the one that we conceived, I woke up and just got struck by this feeling of "I'm preggo"


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> That reminds me,
> 
> Cole seems to have heaps of wind and generally is really uncomfortable and crying when he needs to poo..
> 
> Im doing my best burping him as much as possible and ive started using gripe water but it hasnt made a difference really.. ive been using it since 2-3 days now.. do i still give it to him and wait it out or should i start looking at other stuff?
> 
> Is there some other tips to relief him, it's hart breaking to see him struggle
> 
> Ohh and im pretty sure he is not constipated, he still does poo's though i hear him fart a lot too
> 
> And i am not eating anything out of the ordinary either.. :(

I never found Gripe Water any help, we have something here in the UK called Infacol, which worked a bit better, but the best thing I found was doing the tiger in a tree position, so he had a nice straight back or laying him across my knees and patting his bum instead of his back. 

When you wind do you pat and rub or one or the other? I've always done a combo of both as I find a bit of both works better than just one x


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> That reminds me,
> 
> Cole seems to have heaps of wind and generally is really uncomfortable and crying when he needs to poo..
> 
> Im doing my best burping him as much as possible and ive started using gripe water but it hasnt made a difference really.. ive been using it since 2-3 days now.. do i still give it to him and wait it out or should i start looking at other stuff?
> 
> Is there some other tips to relief him, it's hart breaking to see him struggle
> 
> Ohh and im pretty sure he is not constipated, he still does poo's though i hear him fart a lot too
> 
> And i am not eating anything out of the ordinary either.. :(
> 
> I never found Gripe Water any help, we have something here in the UK called Infacol, which worked a bit better, but the best thing I found was doing the tiger in a tree position, so he had a nice straight back or laying him across my knees and patting his bum instead of his back.
> 
> When you wind do you pat and rub or one or the other? I've always done a combo of both as I find a bit of both works better than just one xClick to expand...


They have got Colief here i think, though i think it is not recommended before 4 weeks.. 

I generally sit him up straight rub his back and then put him on my chest , lean back and do a combo of rubbing and patting..

I must confess i have no idea if im doing it all right, the sitting thing is what the midwife's at hospital showed me.. 
Sometimes i get one or two burps out of him, sometimes nothing though.. :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

aww hun, i hear ya about the wind..... Daisy is a VERY windy baby mostly bottom burps but we sometimes manage to get some up and when they come they are AMAZING!!!! LOL 

i would try what Jayleigh Anne said - i always find that gets her wind up, or try (sounds brutal) holding him under the arms and letting his legs dangle and giving him a little wiggle side to side so he is all stretched out - that works 99% of time with us too:thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

Freya has always had LOADS of wind, she used to do a massive burp after every oz of milk, and then loads at the end of a feed, she still spends most of her day burping and farting now :dohh:

When she was little once of the best things we used to do was to get her hands and stretch them above her head so her arms were straight, we called it 'the moose' as she used to open and close her hands like little antlers! :lol: But there was also loads of patting, rubbing, walking up and down patting, belly on the arm, etc etc. We used pretty much everything!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah im at it with all the different positions and stretches and then i give up lol.. ussually he then does a little spit about 20 min later :dohh:

it's only when he needs to do a poo that his face tirns all red and he starts to get grizzly and scream :( Once he managed to do his business he is fine again..


----------



## Blob

I think alot of babies are like that when they need to poo :( Tabs used to cry for ages until she did but nothing i could do, i tried bending her legs and things....:hugs: When she was older i used orange juice and sugar water which did it but obv no help for now :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

owell just one of those things i guess :)
midwife is coming over today so ill ask her about it, maybe she's got some hidden trick LOL

got the breastpump finally but it's not working very good for me..i think ll have to keep a look out for a manual one or something.. arghh i was hoping for some relief... for Dh to be able to take the 3AM feed of my hand on Saturday.. seems i was a little to optimistic :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I asked mine but she gave me bugger all advice :shrug: Hope yours is better :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mine told me BF babies don't get wind...she was a fool!


----------



## Lunaty

No wind my ass :rofl:

Thank god i have a sound midwife!


----------



## Faerie

JayleighAnn said:


> Mine told me BF babies don't get wind...she was a fool!

:shock: Sure she was qualified?

Sofia had awful wind, used to make her scream and scream. Now she farts a lot, I can hardly ever bring up her burps anymore but normally she does it herself if I sit her down after feeding.. not much help to you though Sam, sorry!

Has anyone heard from Laura?


----------



## saraendepity

no not heard from her Henny...ope she is ok - anyone got her moby number??


----------



## Lunaty

hmm thats not good, i hope she is okay :(
well as expected midwife didnt have any tricks up her sleeve and said she never had much luck with gripe water either..

He did however go from 3640gram to 3940gram! so he gained 300gram in a week.. not bad :) That makes me feel a bit better after feeding him almost his whole wake time :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

saraendepity said:


> no not heard from her Henny...ope she is ok - anyone got her moby number??

No not got her number, I hope she is ok too :(


----------



## princessellie

ive got her number i think but its off the shop and not sure shed be too happy if i just texted her like yo its ellie, i stole your number off my shop :thumbup:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

princessellie said:


> yo its ellie, i stole your number off my shop

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

Hmmmm....that may not be so great :lol:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:


----------



## Faerie

Ellie's a stalker.....

As long as you're not handing it out though? You could just message her and say "really sorry to use the no but we were all worried..."

Or you could pretend she'd won a free nappy in some secret nappy raffle.


----------



## princessellie

LMFAO!

yeh then go

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

SYKE!!!!!!! come back to bnb!!!

*runs off and hides*

:rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

ps yes i am a stalker :flasher:

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL oh i hope she is ok ......... Henny Love your new Avatar :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Yaaay me too :yipee: wonder where she is??


----------



## JayleighAnn

Faerie said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Mine told me BF babies don't get wind...she was a fool!
> 
> :shock: Sure she was qualified?Click to expand...

I wondered that very often during my pregnancy...:dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

THERES A LINE!!!!!!!!!

Lol I got my cheapies, just done a test and I can see a VERY faint line


----------



## saraendepity

OMG wow !!! CONGRATS HUN :):):):):):):yipee:


----------



## princessellie

:happydance: i have a bump buddy :happydance:

CONGRATS BABES!!!!!

x


----------



## NattieLou

Woohoo! :happydance: Huge congratulations!! :dance:


----------



## Faerie

Wow, yaaaay! Congratulations :)


----------



## thelilbump

wooop Jayleigh :happydance:

I've just had an uber quick catch up on the thread. 

Bfed babies so do get wind, infacol was helpful but some days we'd be doing all sorts. At baby massage they told us to lie bubs on the floor, hold their ankle and gently circle their legs like riding a bike iykwim? It didn't always work for us but when it did we had major blowouts within 30 minutes :sick:


Who are we wondering where they have got to?


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats Jayleigh!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## kirsten1985

We are wondering where Laura is, and hoping she and Olivia are ok. :)


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> wooop Jayleigh :happydance:
> 
> I've just had an uber quick catch up on the thread.
> 
> Bfed babies so do get wind, infacol was helpful but some days we'd be doing all sorts. At baby massage they told us to lie bubs on the floor, hold their ankle and gently circle their legs like riding a bike iykwim? It didn't always work for us but when it did we had major blowouts within 30 minutes :sick:
> 
> 
> Who are we wondering where they have got to?

Laura (Babyshambelle)


----------



## Lunaty

CONGRAT Jayleighann!!!

Awesome Ellie now you guys can start buying more nappies (or make them :rofl:)


Ive used my grobaby toda, i thought the fit was very decent but again i had to change him within an hour as he had leaked through the back!!! I think it is those flushable liners that make the wee go straight up his back :(. im not sure... i thought the fit was nice and snug :cry:

I have him in his BG AIO organic now, but the fit around his legs is still a bit on the big side so im keeping my FX that i dont have a major blow out.. + i havent washed it properly enough either so i know im kinda setting myself up :dohh: i left the flushable liner out now too as with the BF poo's it doenst really contain that much 

Owell this will be my first day using cloth full time.. *well not overnight yet 
I hope it ll work out


----------



## JayleighAnn

princessellie said:


> :happydance: i have a bump buddy :happydance:
> 
> CONGRATS BABES!!!!!
> 
> x

I said very faint lol I will retest for the next few mornings till I get a dark line till I post it as a BFP

OH won't accept it as a BFP until its very clear.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> CONGRAT Jayleighann!!!
> 
> Awesome Ellie now you guys can start buying more nappies (or make them :rofl:)
> 
> 
> Ive used my grobaby toda, i thought the fit was very decent but again i had to change him within an hour as he had leaked through the back!!! I think it is those flushable liners that make the wee go straight up his back :(. im not sure... i thought the fit was nice and snug :cry:
> 
> I have him in his BG AIO organic now, but the fit around his legs is still a bit on the big side so im keeping my FX that i dont have a major blow out.. + i havent washed it properly enough either so i know im kinda setting myself up :dohh: i left the flushable liner out now too as with the BF poo's it doenst really contain that much
> 
> Owell this will be my first day using cloth full time.. *well not overnight yet
> I hope it ll work out

I've never used flushables so I can't comment on that, i use washable fleece as it keeps his skin dry. I don't worry about the poo I just put tge nappy in on a rinse cycle then put it back in the bucket as liners never contain his poo lol


----------



## Blob

Awww OMG congrats :) 
Fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm actually quite nervous lol I don't know how I'll cope with Halen and number 2 if no2 is as bad a sleeper as Halen 

What have I set myself up for??? Lol


----------



## Blob

Ha ha well 'so i've heard' the next is normally better...plus if he's bad you're up anyways :lol: You'll be fine, how far along are you?? :hugs: 

Exited for you but jealous :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I don't know cause I have no periods!!! I'm guessinv I'm about 10-12 days dpo as the test looked like it did with Halen at that many dpo so about 3.5weeks

OH was like :shock: no I see no line your lying


----------



## JayleighAnn

And I'm sorry hun :( wish u where preggo aswell :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

a line is a line!!!!

fx hun :D

x


----------



## princessellie

ps get a clear blue!!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I will do, they sell em on ebay cheap, I'm not paying shop prices lol


----------



## princessellie

hehe they are 2 for £13...

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I just retest and theres no line?????? :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Nooo I looked in better light and theres deffinately another very faint line

does this mean I'm pregggoooo????? :shock::rofl:


----------



## Blob

Yea you cant get a false positive :happydance: So long as its not left too long and is evap line?


----------



## JayleighAnn

It's got colour to it, it's not grey and came up within 10minutes


----------



## dippy dee

Omg hun how amazing, fingers crossed the lines keep getting darker xx


----------



## dippy dee

oooooo just seen in the bfp bit so there is now 3 fluffy bum bumps due then. xx


----------



## thelilbump

3?? OMG Have i missed someone?? :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

Ryder is as well, so there's ellie, ryder and jayleigh.


----------



## thelilbump

ooo i never knew that :dohh:!

congrats ryder :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

:happydance:

so exciting!!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Don't class mine as a bfp yet ladies...I'm still waiting for an ultra definate positive


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: have you tested again this morning Jayleigh? :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

sending you lots of :dust: Jayleigh x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah it was really faint still :shrug: it started like this with Halen
though so we'll see. I'll buy a clearblue if my lines get darker I'm using ebay cheapies and their not always reliable :shrug:


----------



## dippy dee

Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Blob

Eeek fingers crossed it gets darker :yipee:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I want tomorrow morning here now!!!! Lol I'm so impatient


----------



## Blob

OMG so would i be :lol: How long would you be if you were...or will you not know


----------



## princessellie

me tooo, i wanna know if i have my bump buddy or not.......

:grr: come on tomorrow morning!!! were waiting!!!! :grr:

x


----------



## Blob

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

i am a bit too excitable sometimes :blush:

:rofl:

x


----------



## Blob

Me too :lol: I get more exited about other people than i do about myself :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Loll you two are mad!!!! 

If I'm preg I'll be about 3 weeks, I'd be due around the start of September I'm really tempted to go shop and buy a proper test :/ hhmmm


----------



## JayleighAnn

I bought a test from superdrug and it was...:bfn: :cry:


----------



## Blob

Oh no...but if they had lines??? Id wait a few days and test again :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thats what Lee said but I feel so gutted already. I don't know how sensitive they are either


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no :hugs: Was it a good one from Superdrug? Aw :cry: I agree though, maybe completely different tomorrow or next day.


----------



## JayleighAnn

It was there own brand, it showed up with Halen strsight away at 13dpo 

I don't know what miu they are, it said can detect 4 days early so I'm guessing its like tge clearblue and 25miu? It was in the middle of the day and I'd not long gone toilet anyway so I dunno?? Maybe I was setting myself up for failure anyway. I'll retwst with FMU tomorrow


----------



## princessellie

yeh i was gna say ur better off with fmu, if ur still not due on your levels will be low anyway so youd have better chance of getting bfp in the morning, i had 5negs before i got my :bfp:

buy a clearblue haha, its the only one that gave me a bfp until i did a superdrugs own this morning, yes i know, still testing :dohh: i just wanted to see the line again lol

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol your crazy, I will by one on Friday (yes x-mas eve, could be a nice x-mas pressie for OH lmao)

I have the cheapie and the superdrug one left so we will see tomorrow. I deinately had a very faint line yesterday and this morning on the cheapies so I dunno why I feel so down cause I'm pretty sure I'm very very early preg


----------



## princessellie

i was the same, i already had my clearblue say pregnant 1-2 and then a few days later i got a couple of negatives on poundland cheapies and went hysterical thinking i wasnt preg anymore, then took another clearblue a few days later again and i was, pregnant 2-3...obv! lol, we are crazy sometimes haha, i took another clearblue this morning aswell just to make sure i got pregnant 3+...i did :happydance:

x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: You're mad :)

Yea i'd wait a while and test again :hugs: You cant have false positives but you can have false negatives :hugs: 
Fingers crossed for you hun!!!


----------



## Lunaty

i had negs on the clearblue even though thecheapies showed :bfp: it took about another 1-2 weeks for it to show on the electronic ones..


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm just a typical self doubter, I did about 6 tests with Halen, including a CBdigi. I've been sat here all day like "am I seeing evaps??" but I can deffiantely see them before the 10mins is up, then they get alot darker as the test dries obviously


----------



## Blob

Post some??


----------



## JayleighAnn

I can't, I threw them in the bin with the mardies :( But I will post them tomorrow x


----------



## Blob

:dohh: Yea post them tmorow and we'll tell you if you're going mad or not :rofl: TBH 3 weeks is still pretty early is it not?


----------



## Blob

I mean to be getting a really strong line?? :shrug: I dont really know i only found out about Tabs around 6 weeks?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I started getting faint lines with Halen at 10dpo and my digi came up with preg at 13dpo so I dunno :shrug: I'm just impatient lol


----------



## Blob

Me too :lol: I'm also impatient for you :dohh: Awwww what does your OH think about it all :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

He's scared, but as I said to him, he knew this was a possibility when we didn't use anything. He's just worried about having a newborn and Mr Pants being as much hard work with his sleeping as he is atm


----------



## Blob

10 months down the line, thats nearly (cough) twice as long as you've had him, so really in that time he should have gotten better. Tabs was a nightmare and then it just clicked, it gets better and better :hugs: I think you automatically think OMG things are going to be the same but he'll be a proper toddler by then and talking and everything :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Awww that seems so far away though lol he's going to stay my little man forever :nope: :rofl:

Heres todays test :(


I don't get it, them other tests had faint lines??? Maybe I was seeing what I wanted to see


----------



## Blob

Awww hun who knows i'd wait a while and test again :hugs: :hugs: Maybe give yourself a date like new year and test then?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah hun i would give it a few days atleast then re test :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I will retest on the monday after xmas. Bloody cheap internet crap tests :(


----------



## princessellie

i had so many negatives on those kind of tests this time round, i only got 2 bfps last time and they were both on cheapies but they just dont work for me this time around haha, i took 4 at about 4 weeks and 2 at what should have been 5weeks and got all negatives :dohh:

if u dont just buy a bloody clearblue i am going to come and buy you one and make u take it haha

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lmao I will do but not until next monday


----------



## princessellie

:grr:

i hate suspense

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:D lol I don't want to test and get a bfn again :(


----------



## princessellie

ok i will let u off then, it does get expensive lol

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOl not when you buy from ebay, 2 tests for 3.20 x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bugger someones outbidded me arghh


----------



## princessellie

see i couldnt wait so i got mine from boots and superdrug, well not the poundland ones obv, they were from poundland :haha:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I got 2 digis for 7.50 inc postage. And I have no more cheapies so I can't test until these turn up


----------



## dippy dee

ok ladies come get your pregnancy symptoms off of me you are very kind to lend them me BUT i can't be pregnant so i din't want them.
I have on offer- ms all soddin day. Gone off my fave foods. Feeling bloated, emotional wreck and can't sleep for the life of me.
Now unless by some miracle this steralisation hasn't done it's job then i have have pg symptoms for one of you haha


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww donna, not to give you paranoia but my brothers mate is the result of both a sterilisation and vasectomy not working!

And you can keep the MS I'm fine thanks lol


----------



## saraendepity

LOL Donna maybe you are sharing mine......i have all symptoms too.......and i'm starting to get fat!! (well fatter!LOL) i'm so so so tempted to test.......... :hissy: :help:


----------



## JayleighAnn

:test::test::test:

I'm waiting until Monday to test and I'm sooo scared!


----------



## saraendepity

i've already done 3 tests over the past few weeks and they have all been :bfn: think i'm gonna get a test today ... i'm completely convinced im baking another but i dont wanna get my hopes up incase i'm not.....i'm also proper pooing my panties if i am for what people will say ... my consultant will kill me!!! :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm in the same position hun, I am convinced I am, but if I am, my mum will murder me, not to mention how hard it's going to be with Halen and my flooflaah hasn't long healed completely from my stitches, I'm scared they'll burst open in labour :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm sure they wouldn't hun... :hugs: my stitches didnt work ...(they were only cosmetic so doesnt matter!LOL) i cant imagine what proper ones would be like :nope: all of my family would go mental but i'm not really worried about them TBH....i will be totally over the moon (shitting myself about how the feck i'll manage another!LOL) but loving it:) i totally LOVED being pregnant (despite all the crap i got !LOL) i'm just so scared my consultant will tell me off !LOL and i know for my body to go through all of that again is gonna be bloody hard - i dont know if my back will take it :cry:
and i wanted to be Married before number 2 ............... 

when are you testing Jayleigh?? when is :witch: due?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm testing Tuesday as I won't get my tests from ebay before then and shops will be closed Monday, and it will be 17 days after our last accident :blush: no idea about AF, still never had one since Halen was born :smug: lol

When are you testing?


----------



## JayleighAnn

My tests are here eeek


----------



## saraendepity

:test: ........i was gonna test tomorro but rob won't let me till after xmas :hissy: i am NOT happy!


----------



## saraendepity

oh BTW hun, i got the PP Money...i'm on my way home now so will get them packed up as soon as i get in and send them if the PO is open:thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Thank you :) I'm not testing I'm too scared lol


----------



## saraendepity

lol..i'm proper shitting too!LOL .......... i need to pursuade Rob to let me test tho..........its killing e not knowing !!!:dohh:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## princessellie

dippy dee said:


> ok ladies come get your pregnancy symptoms off of me you are very kind to lend them me BUT i can't be pregnant so i din't want them.
> I have on offer- ms all soddin day. Gone off my fave foods. Feeling bloated, emotional wreck and can't sleep for the life of me.
> Now unless by some miracle this steralisation hasn't done it's job then i have have pg symptoms for one of you haha

you must have my symptoms, apart from being reaaaaaly bloody tired i dont have any other symptoms :haha:

hope u feel better soon

x


----------



## princessellie

JAYLEIGH!!!!! do you not remember the convo we had the other day?!?

:test:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:bfn: :cry:


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

OH says it's a good thing as all the trouble were getting with our neighbour I don't to be pregnant as well, I know deep down it's true but it hurts like hell :cry: shit internet cheapies!!!


----------



## princessellie

aww sorry hun :(

x


----------



## dippy dee

Aww sorry hun, i hope you get a bfp soon and when the time comes you will be brilliant just as you are now with Halen xx


----------



## Lunaty

Aww im sorry to hear JLA!!! :hugs:
I bloody hated seeing those :bfn:!

I think i need to add on some nappies to my stash.. i am using them fulltime now (at leats during the day!) and i have to wash everyday too even though i have 18 nappies..

My Happy heiny doesnt fit properly yet.. still a bit big.. T

The gro baby fits like a dream but the shell always gets dirty too :rofl:

The itti's are good around the waist but a bit to roomy around the legs even though i can make it work if i dont leave them on to long..

My cushie tushie is working a dream! *note, i need to get more of those!

The BG's are fab, no leaks as of yet though i need to use the big insert, the organic is still a bit big around the legs.

The BTP Weenotion * my SS nappy fits like a glove!!! though the sized one with the side snaps has leaked every time i use it... :(

The home made ones are doing their job though the neon green newborn nappy i bought is already to small now :rofl: *anyone who would like it give me a shout


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm glad it's goin well for you hun, I have weenotions but can't get on with them, they leak everytime I use them and I find that the inside waist tabs come out when it's done up so he ends up with like wings on his hips :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Cushie tushies are good even when Tabs age :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

awww :hugs: Jayleigh it is very hard :hugs:

Sam - i had that problem with itti bitti's too - tho now she's chunked out a bit more she fits them like a glove:) i am so so pleased you like your nappy and it fits him well:thumbup:
PM ing you about the BB's now hun :) 

hope everyone had a great xmas day....ours was good but had a couple of small disasters :dohh: great news is Daisy got 2 Itti's off my BFF so they are currently in the wash so hopefully there will be some new fluffy piccies very soon :) 

:hugs: to all


----------



## JayleighAnn

He's in his first ever tots bots, a green organic one, looks lovely with the blue & white star wrap :cloud9:


----------



## saraendepity

/\ pics!!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I cannnn't :( our laptop charger cable died so I'm on the ipod touch. Waiting for the replacement but god knows when thatll be :(


----------



## Blob

Awww gutted :( 

Sarah i CANNOT wait to put Tabs in her new nappies but she still hasnt opened them cos she's been too ill to care about anything but cuddles and sleep :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

Awww poor Tabs...hope she is feeling better today ? :hugs: i'm still waiting fot my Itti's to dry so she hasnt had them on yet.....i dont wanna tumble them too much and ruin them so they are in the airing cupboard and hopefully should be dry soon :)

Nightmare about the Laptop cable Jayleigh...:hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I have managed to nick my mums laptop charger (love having the same laptop lol) but dipshit me forgot to take a pic of him in it :( I will do tomorrow when he's in it though

I love it!! He lasted all night from 6.30pm-8.30am in it :D


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Argghhh I put him bed in his ONLY slinki minki, his TB is in the washer as I type and what does he do....he poo's!!!! so we've had to brave it in a BG with 2 inserts, I doubt it will last though :dohh: goddamn being skint over xmas :(


----------



## saraendepity

lol....i'm sure it will last.....i've had daisy in a Naughty Baby with 2 inserts overnight before and she was dry in the morning!!!!

oh speaking of NB's - i couldnt get yours posted hun, my PO was nt open when i went to send them....so sorry hun, dont think it will be open tomoz either as its a Bhol:hissy: will defo be Tues tho :hugs::flower:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

I could use some advice if you have any..

Thelast 3 days Cole has been screaming his lungs out in pain... pretty muc non stop appart from being on the boob.. which results in my nipples practicly being chewed of!!

It got so bad that we took him in to A&E yesterday as i was worried he was actually sick or had something else wrong with him.. but no he was fine, diagnosed with wind colic *great

I have tried just about anything - gripe water -infacol - gaviscon - feeding as upright as possible - burping for ages - hot bath - walking in sling..

yet he still cries and both DH and I are just about at break point..

I was just wondering if any of you might have an idea as it looks like i will just have to put him i a room and he will have to cry himself to sleep :cry:

I feel like such a failure even though i know im doing all i can.. it's so hard to see him cry in pain.. :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

The only thing that got us through Halens colic was dummys :( I've always hated them but they saved my sanity and my nipples

I'm sorry your going through this hunny :hugs: 

Sara, thats fine babe, thank u :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

aw no hun i am so so so sorry, have you tried massage...do you have a shower?


----------



## princessellie

we had this for months and it was awful, i dont have no advice for you but i will tell you this, it gets a LOT better, leylas perfect now, its just a phase babies go through when theyre really little im afraid, oh there is one thing u didnt say ud tried so i'll put it out there cos it really did help us, have u tried putting him to sleep in a bouncy chair, i know its not good for them to be in a bouncy chair too much but so long as hes not in it too much through the day then itll be fine, it helped leyla soooo much, she would only sleep in the bouncy chair for a good few weeks and it really helped her with her colic , we put it inside the cot on top iof the mattress and just tucked her blankie down her sides so she was nice and warm, seemed to do the trick while she was at her worst

xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

I second the bouncy chair, especially if you have one of the ones that vibrates... with our Leyla, it kind of vibrates the wind out (both ends!). 

When we feed her in the evening, if we lie her back she screams but if I sit her half up, the lie her back, then sit her up again and repeat (kind of like I'm rocking her but actually bending her in the middle rather than rocking her whole body), it calms her down and seems to help with the wind straight away and she then gets a good feed and goes to sleep. She's bottle fed so I'm not sure how that would work with BF, but it's something you could try when not feeding. I suppose it's more or less the same thing as lifting up LO's legs when they're on their back, but it's less energetic!

When it's really bad, I hold Leyla face down along my arm, with her face by my elbow and her bottom on my hand and rock her. That works to calm her down. She'll often go to sleep like that.

It does get a LOT better really quickly though :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

We have a bouncy char, though it is a bit big and he kind off falls to the side .. not a vibrating one either.. but it makes sense, ill go get one..FX it will relief him a bit..

Thought i had him down just now finally after lying him down with a pillow behind his back on our bed.. (a lot softer then his bassinet) but it wasn't meant to be.. he started crying after 10 min..:dohh:

I tried rocking him face down on my arm.. he'll still cry unfortunately..poor little man :(
Honestly i have done so much searching on google but im afraid im in for a horrible couple of months..


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hey hun, just dipping in to say thankyou SO SO SO SO much for my nappy! It is just goegeous. I only just opened it yesterday with all that has been going on round here D) I totally forgot about it!! 

Also, I found that drinking tonnes of fennel tea myself really helepd with Olivias wind. It still does when shes having a tiggy tummy. Think it passes through into yor milk and really settles them. I'll also third the vibrating chair thing. It's so not what you want to hear right now, but it honestly does get better. And they do need to suck an awful lot in those first few weeks too. Don't know if you have it over there, but gripe water really worked a treat when there was a big burp what just wasn't shifting. 

Hope that helps a little xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks for the tip, ill try thew fennel tea!!!!
happy you liked the nappy!!!! You wont find it anywhere in the UK lol :flower:

those vibratig ones are quite pricy so ill have to see if i can find a 2nd hand one ..

glad to see your back online and a belated congrats!!!! :hugs:
ps i tried gripe water and so far no luck :(



Babyshambelle said:


> Hey hun, just dipping in to say thankyou SO SO SO SO much for my nappy! It is just goegeous. I only just opened it yesterday with all that has been going on round here D) I totally forgot about it!!
> 
> Also, I found that drinking tonnes of fennel tea myself really helepd with Olivias wind. It still does when shes having a tiggy tummy. Think it passes through into yor milk and really settles them. I'll also third the vibrating chair thing. It's so not what you want to hear right now, but it honestly does get better. And they do need to suck an awful lot in those first few weeks too. Don't know if you have it over there, but gripe water really worked a treat when there was a big burp what just wasn't shifting.
> 
> Hope that helps a little xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

What nappy did you get Laura? :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3310739538_a82a452aeb.jpg

It's called a yoyo nappy. I totally adore it! The colours are so bright and beautiful. Now, lets just hope it can deal with her random weird and wonderful BLW poos!!


----------



## saraendepity

i know this is gonna sound very weird but .....:blush: do you have any vibrators :blush: you could try sitting his bouncy chair on one if you do ??????? might wok?? do you have a shower??? when DFAsiy was colicy we used to take her in the shower and put the jet on fairly strong and aim it to her tummy.....she loved it and it seemed to settle her a little? could help? also lie him on his back and give him a masage......ub his tummy in a clockwise circle staying on the same bit of skin IYGWIM?? so not stroking - just moving the skin round in big circles:thumbup:.....also lift both his knees to his chest together or do a cycling motion with his legs....those really helped to relieve a bit of Daisy's wind:D

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Lunaty said:


> Thanks for the tip, ill try thew fennel tea!!!!
> happy you liked the nappy!!!! You wont find it anywhere in the UK lol :flower:
> 
> those vibratig ones are quite pricy so ill have to see if i can find a 2nd hand one ..
> 
> glad to see your back online and a belated congrats!!!! :hugs:
> ps i tried gripe water and so far no luck :(
> 
> 
> 
> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun, just dipping in to say thankyou SO SO SO SO much for my nappy! It is just goegeous. I only just opened it yesterday with all that has been going on round here D) I totally forgot about it!!
> 
> Also, I found that drinking tonnes of fennel tea myself really helepd with Olivias wind. It still does when shes having a tiggy tummy. Think it passes through into yor milk and really settles them. I'll also third the vibrating chair thing. It's so not what you want to hear right now, but it honestly does get better. And they do need to suck an awful lot in those first few weeks too. Don't know if you have it over there, but gripe water really worked a treat when there was a big burp what just wasn't shifting.
> 
> Hope that helps a little xxxClick to expand...


----------



## saraendepity

Babyshambelle said:


> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3310739538_a82a452aeb.jpg
> 
> It's called a yoyo nappy. I totally adore it! The colours are so bright and beautiful. Now, lets just hope it can deal with her random weird and wonderful BLW poos!!

thats gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Babyshambelle

saraendepity said:


> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3310739538_a82a452aeb.jpg
> 
> It's called a yoyo nappy. I totally adore it! The colours are so bright and beautiful. Now, lets just hope it can deal with her random weird and wonderful BLW poos!!
> 
> thats gorgeous!!!!Click to expand...


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I know. I nearly cried when I saw it! :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i was the same on Xmas day..MY bf bought Daisy 2 Ittis bless her .. i was proper shocked !!!:happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Babyshambelle said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Babyshambelle said:
> 
> 
> https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3645/3310739538_a82a452aeb.jpg
> 
> It's called a yoyo nappy. I totally adore it! The colours are so bright and beautiful. Now, lets just hope it can deal with her random weird and wonderful BLW poos!!
> 
> thats gorgeous!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: I know. I nearly cried when I saw it! :dohh:Click to expand...

Im so happy you like it.. it was such a gamble as i knew you liked girly colors etc and well green is not exactly girly :dohh:

+ i havent seen the nappies in real life and was a bit worried they wouldnt be practical in real use because of the leg gussets.. (which should work splendid with explopoo though!)

And then i read your info thingy again and realized i got you a bamboo insert which is nice and thirsty but you only had a small apartment and no dryer and they take quite a while to dry :dohh: so sorry bout that one :blush:

Id love to see how it fits your gorgeous girl, if you get the chance!


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> i know this is gonna sound very weird but .....:blush: do you have any vibrators :blush: you could try sitting his bouncy chair on one if you do ??????? might wok?? do you have a shower??? when DFAsiy was colicy we used to take her in the shower and put the jet on fairly strong and aim it to her tummy.....she loved it and it seemed to settle her a little? could help? also lie him on his back and give him a masage......ub his tummy in a clockwise circle staying on the same bit of skin IYGWIM?? so not stroking - just moving the skin round in big circles:thumbup:.....also lift both his knees to his chest together or do a cycling motion with his legs....those really helped to relieve a bit of Daisy's wind:D
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I just had to read that one out loud to my Dh, you managed to make us both crack up for the first time today :rofl: :flower:

I only have a very small one.. no where to put it in/on the chair really though :haha: Good idea though :winkwink: maybe even an excuse to buy a new one LOL

Ill try the shower thing tomorrow see if i can get him to lay down without having to wear earplugs and upsetting him even more to give him a massage and rub :nope:

Finally managed to get him sleeping in his bassinet after 5 hours of crying.. i think Dh is ready to jump of a bridge..


----------



## Spud#2

OMG girls, you know who I am. If you don't and want to know who I am, and why I can't post under my proper name just PM me.


IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I'M GOING TO PLONK MYSELF IN THE DOCTORS TOMORROW AND DEMAND A DATING SCAN!!!!!!!


IM JUST SO SO SO EXCITTTEEDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Spud#2 said:


> OMG girls, you know who I am. If you don't and want to know who I am, and why I can't post under my proper name just PM me.
> 
> 
> IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I'M GOING TO PLONK MYSELF IN THE DOCTORS TOMORROW AND DEMAND A DATING SCAN!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> IM JUST SO SO SO EXCITTTEEDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!

:D :hugs:

Absolutely over the moon for you hun!
Must be in the air somehow, youll have some pregnancy buddies too now :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG Laura that nappy is beautiful!!

And congrats spud#2,I'm so happy for you hunny xxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Lunaty said:


> those vibratig ones are quite pricy so ill have to see if i can find a 2nd hand one

good luck finding one. actually, ours was the cheapest bouncer i could find. not sure what shops you have over there but we got ours from mamas and papas which isn't exactly a cheap shop but it was their absolutely basic one (no fancy music or toys on it or anything) but it does the job :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yeah, we have that m&p one. Did the job nice...she was really upright in it too so that helped with the wind. It's now the 'poo chair'. You are guaranteed a poo when she goes in it! xx


----------



## saraendepity

heeeeeeeey Spud!:D cant wait to find out when you are due.....i tested today...:bfn: :hissy: oh well such is not meant to be :shrug: 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## princessellie

spud#2, try and be due around aug 10th please :lol:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> heeeeeeeey Spud!:D cant wait to find out when you are due.....i tested today...:bfn: :hissy: oh well such is not meant to be :shrug:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxx

:hugs: well be non bfp's together hun lol

i ordered a new nappy last night, my first ever mammy
made pocket nappy


----------



## Spud#2

Hehehe.... I don't have any clue when I'm due! So excited to find out! I'm fattening up though, feel horrendously pukey (and have actually vomited) and the smell of water, toast, and my other babies porridge make me feel sooooo ill. I'm also back onto the new sponge smell being the best thing ever. Oh, and only being able to face pot noodles. Chicken and mushroom ones. Mmmm. 

I can't waaaaait!! What if they won't send me for a scan?? Syrely they have to?? Is it likely to be tomorrow or into the new year?? Arghhhh!


----------



## Lunaty

It's a bloody miracle.. i managed to get a 4,5 hour sleep then fed and changed him which took 1,5 hours (most of it trying ot get him to burp!) and then had another 2,5 hours!

He is down now after 2 hours up but ive got the feeling he is gonna wake up soon :dohh: FX


----------



## saraendepity

aw sam - thats great..... hopefully he will carry on this way :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aw babe thats fantastic! :happydance:

We're having a bad evening with Halen, well we've had a bad day really, I think his teggies are moving around and hurting him, he won't sleep, keeps crying, biting his dummy then screaming :confused: poor little man


----------



## saraendepity

awww poor Halen....daisy has been like that for weeks now..........seems like i just cant put her down or she will scream her lungs out!!!! feel like pulling my hair out!!!!!!:hissy:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

He cries even when I hold him. I love him to bits by my god he pushes me to the edge sometimes! I have to leave the room and have a few deep breaths and just remember he can't help it, he just can't tell me whats wrong.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i know the feeling hun....its just so hard sometimes isnt it .... the amount of times i have phoned rob in tears demanding he comes home from work immediately cos she's just inconsolable!!!!! huge :hugs: hun..... :flower:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I often sit and cry with him cause he just won't stop. He makes my OH cry as well as he screams more when Lee holds him or tries to settle him, he'll stop as soon as I walk in the room and he's convinced he hates him :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

awww no poor OH...Daisy went thru a phase like that once too, hopefully should pass as hers did. i have often just sat and cried with her too.........its gotta get better :shrug:


----------



## JayleighAnn

He's been on n off with OH since he was about 4mo, he suddenly decided he didn't like him any more, mummy is better than daddy :shrug: People keep telling me it gets better but WHEN???


----------



## saraendepity

aww hun...Daisy seemed to change so so so much when she hit 6mo.....dont know why or how but she just stopped being a baby so to speak IYKWIM?? i hope he realises Daddy s a nice place to be too soon :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: JL.

It always depends with my LO who gets up with her in the morning, whoever it is she always has a soft spot for all day. Know what you mean about the 6 month trigger though.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I just give up most of the time lol we co-sleep, which I don't mind really but sometimes I'd like the extra room and often most nights he's attached all night long drinking away and I just have to kind of lie there and accept it else he screams :shrug: he cries most of the day as well, he's just never happy :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

awww hun huge huge :hugs: wish we lived closer then atleast we'd not be alone with screaming babies while OH's were at work :):hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol I would say your welcome to travel all the way here whenever you want, but with all the trouble I have with my neighbors your better off staying put :rofl: don't want you getting a phone call from SS like I did...stupid bitches!


----------



## princessellie

seriously, come and live near me haha

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm not allowed :( OH says no lol


----------



## princessellie

the *******!!!

LOL

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:rofl: too nwar my ex and u all speak funny apparently! I've also been offered to move to Wales as my friend rents out houses, but he said no to tht aswell. So I have to stay in shitty Leicester :( full of chavs n rude people GREAT


----------



## dippy dee

OMG ladies it looks like at the age of 32 i'm going to be a flippin nan, dd has just announced she had the witch on the 14th and has been dtd from then until saturday when she came to stay and she says she feels different, i'm hoping i have worked it out right that she hasn't o'd yet but omfg i am to young to be a gran and worse still i think i am pg and need to test this week.
This can't be happening.


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs: hun........ how long are her cycles usually ? if you dont mind me askin....:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

She has 28 day cycles so i worked out she came here on cd12 but some one in the ttc thread says it can live for 5 days so there is a chance, i just hope she isn't i had her at 15 and omg it was a shock to the system and i was street wise but she is so little and naive.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww bless her, how old is she hun? My mums a nan at 43 and she was mortified lol kept tellin me to never call her grandma she's no old biddy :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

it theoretically can live for 5 days but that is only if the bloke is super fit, hasnt been drinking eats well etc etc and just cos she dtd around OV time doesnt mean she will defo be preggo hun......take your mind back to TTC LOL - we tried for about 6-7 months and DTD around OV every month and it took that long........keeping everything crossed for you tho hun :hugs: you will be one funky granny if she is :D when do you plan on testing hun :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

omg that must be so nerve wracking, all i can say is dont be too hard on her if she is, my mil went mad saying it was rubbish news and she was too young to be a gran and we fell out with her cos of it, and the relationship is still strained now even though were talking again, i know it must be a BIG shock though :hugs:

good luck with your testing next week, do you want to be preg or not? i know u got sterilised but sure you were saying you were broody a few weeks ago? although its different being broody and actually wanting more kids lol

i hope everything turns out alright babes :hugs:

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Jayleigh she has just turned 16.

Sara thanks hun, her bf is super fit he's in the army and is not a smoker or a drinker, he is lovely and down the gym as much as my dh is lol. We are planning on getting some tests so she can test every few days until we either get a bfp or the witch appears. I personally am testing new years day so god knows but i am now 3 days late:blush:

Ellie i won't fall out with her hun, i was 15 when i fell preg with her so i have no room to talk but i had to have the cm talk to try see whaty was happening lol not what i was expecting :blush: I am open and honest with her and let her to an extent go along with life and experience the do's and don't's her self and i am glad about it as she has come straight to me and said she needs to test so thank god she isn't hiding it from me.
I ssssssssooooooooo want to be pregnant but it will take a great strain out of me etc hence why i get done but if i am then there's a reason for it and dh can defo put his bits on the floor ready for them to be stamped on haha after this one, especially as Harley is taking attachment parenting to another level.


----------



## princessellie

haha bless him, well in thats case i hope you get your :bfp: will be a nice new year pressie :D

x


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou ellie, i am dying to test now but oooooooo i don't know, i don't want to be seeing that BFN in my face for now lol.


----------



## princessellie

i know, its awful, i got so many negs before i got my :bfp: this time and it was gutting every time!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm glad she has the support from you hunny, I'm sure she'll be fine :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Aww thankyou, she will be but he won't haha nothing 2 house bricks to his manhood won't sort lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lmao my mum threatened OH with a shotgun :shock:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha my mam had been telling paul she wanted a grandchild sometime soon 

x


----------



## thelilbump

Aww Donna :hugs: Really hope everything turns out the way you want it :flower:



princessellie said:


> omg that must be so nerve wracking, all i can say is dont be too hard on her if she is, my mil went mad saying it was rubbish news and she was too young to be a gran and we fell out with her cos of it, and the relationship is still strained now even though were talking again, i know it must be a BIG shock though :hugs:
> 
> good luck with your testing next week, do you want to be preg or not? i know u got sterilised but sure you were saying you were broody a few weeks ago? although its different being broody and actually wanting more kids lol
> 
> i hope everything turns out alright babes :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Wow really? I don't know how old your OH is but you're the same age as me aren't you? I do remember being uber scared about telling our parents tho even at my age :blush:


----------



## princessellie

yeh but pauls only just turned 21, well in may, so she was saying oh i bet it was all ellie wasnt it, she pushed you into it, he was like :shock:

x


----------



## thelilbump

:grr: if she said that about leyla what on earth did she say about new beanie?? Hope she was nicer!

When your first scan ellie?


----------



## Lunaty

Jikes, well lets hope it will be :bfn: for your daughter hun!

Though i remember thinking when i was TTC that the chances are so damn small :dohh:

Hearing yuo all talk about TTC again is so weird haha, almost makes me want to aswell though i think ive got enough on my plate with Cole atm :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

It's kinda strange the way you miss being preggo isn't it?


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> :grr: if she said that about leyla what on earth did she say about new beanie?? Hope she was nicer!
> 
> When your first scan ellie?

she said oh ffs youre not are you!!!

i hate her LMAO

i dont have my date for scan through yet, i have my first MW appt on jan 11th so first scan few weeks after that, but i might not be here cos im going to turkey for leylas 1st bday end of jan

x


----------



## thelilbump

I so hope she doesn't know u come on here :rofl: 

You'll have to let us know what the mw says :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

Aww Ellie let me know how you get on at the mw's, how lovely Turkey for lo's b'day, how long are you going for?
xx


----------



## princessellie

i deffo will do, were going for a week, booked tne tickets the other day im well excited!!

donna, i know, ive bitched about her so much on here lmao, well she shouldn't have said what she did, i loved her before i got preg, really did, i thought of her as my other mother but she REALLY upset me when i got pregnant and she said what she did, we went out a few weeks after i got preg and she was bitching to this woman she didnt even LIKE! saying we were stupid and how we were gna regret it and we shouldnt have been so stupid and got caught etc and we were stood right there!!! we were so pissed off, leyla was planned despite how ready she thought we were or werent it was fuck all to do with her :grr:

x


----------



## Lunaty

Mother and MIL's always have a tendency to think they know best even though they really should realize it is not their problem!

Im lucy that both my mother and MIL were over the moon.. though now i have the issue that especally my MIl is driving me nuts and pretty much hoggs the baby when ever she can will all the comments like ahh your nana's boy and im only the milk cow jadajdajda :dohh:

I really like her before, now she is really starting to get under my skin grrr...


----------



## thelilbump

mmm i think it's a nan thing, it can be a bit over baring though can't it?


----------



## saraendepity

a bit over bearing ???? omg its just so impossible!!!! i;m very lucky in that my MIL is quite good and doesnt interferetoo much (this doesnt mean she doesnt tho!) LOL 

i havent spoken to my mum for over 2 months now cos of how she has been ..... :growlmad: but thats another story! lol 

i think that all mums/MIL's etc just expect you to hand bub's over the second you walk thru their door or they get to yours !!! :hissy:

how is cole doing sam ??? hope he's settling a little more now???

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i know what you mean. I'm lucky that my MIL is really lovely but i do find it difficult sometimes with parents and it can make me a bit :grr: at times but i know they mean well.......eventually :laugh2:


----------



## BleedingBlack

Any suggestions on what to do when you have a tiny stash and need more CDs with a very very low budget? Anyone know any sites that have contests or anything I can enter?


----------



## saraendepity

try www.clothnappytree.com .......they have a preloved section so you can usually pic up quite alot for very little also they run a review comp everymonth and have some great prizes.. i keep meaning to enter but keep forgetting...where are you from ??

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

When my OH told his mum, she goes well I don't know how ur dad will take it....and his dad pipes up "he's not got her up the fuckin duff has he?" I was like errrmmm shurrup fool! Lol


----------



## princessellie

people seriously need to STFU! i mean come on, if someone phones you up and is excited saying oooh guess what were having a baby, you fucking smile and say congratulations, even if u dont feel it, why oh why would you think you have ANY right to bitch about it, i just dont understand!!! this is someone's life at the end of the day :grr:

ps i clearly got out of the wrong side of bed this morning haha, that or my preg hormones are kicking in lol, i feel really :grr: 

x


----------



## Spud#2

OMG girls, i'm 6 weeks!! Saw spuds heartbeat on the scan, so so so so thrilled! Hope everyone is ok!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Omggg congrats hunny :D


----------



## thelilbump

congrats spud#2


----------



## thelilbump

BleedingBlack said:


> Any suggestions on what to do when you have a tiny stash and need more CDs with a very very low budget? Anyone know any sites that have contests or anything I can enter?

where abouts do you live? If you're from america, i think there is a site i've heard mentioned a couple of times called diaper swapper. I'm not that familiar with it but may be worth a look :thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

omg yey!!! im so happy for you

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Yaaay! I'm so excited for you! :happydance: Can't wait for the August 2010 fluffy bums to be here! :D


----------



## thelilbump

Has anyone tried these natures babies nappies? Mines just drying at the min looking forward to trying it out tho :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

thats great spud#2!!!! so pleased for you!!!


----------



## princessellie

ohhhh i want MY scan!!! so jealous!

x


----------



## dippy dee

TLB i have a couple of nature babies stuffables and i find them ok i like the fact they are double gusseted so hold plenty in and don't wick.


----------



## Lullaby2010

Ruby loves her Onelife Nappies :) 
She hated the disposables we used while at hospital, so glad I had the cloth ones ready and waiting at home :D


----------



## thelilbump

Hi Lullaby and congrats on your little arrival!


----------



## Lullaby2010

thelilbump said:


> Hi Lullaby and congrats on your little arrival!

Thank you :)


----------



## thelilbump

YW :grin: How's she doing? Ruby's a gorgeous name 8)


----------



## Blob

:yipee: Congrats!! I love the name also :)

Ooooo congrats to all you new mummies to be (and again) :lol:
Eeeeeeeek lots of new babies to come :)


----------



## dippy dee

well girls so in code as ppl i know r on here that will blab i got a faint line so will try again in a few days x


----------



## dippy dee

So ladies how are we all?
HAPPY NEW YEAR
i hope you have all had a lovely few days and that 2010 brings you all joy and happiness.
We have had a tiring xmas and new year but at last i is over and done with lol.


----------



## kirsten1985

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee:


----------



## Blob

OMFG :yipee:


----------



## Blob

Yaay so exiting


----------



## saraendepity

what ?!?! you got one too Sarah??


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh squee ladies! :happydance: !


----------



## Blob

Thats so exiting Dippy :)


----------



## Twiglet

Will wish for the best for you hun! :hugs2:


----------



## Blob

Thankee... was far too easy with Tabs i'm now getting punished :(


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun huge massive :hugs: if you ever need a shoulder :) i had some nasty bleeding with Daisy and reallly bad cramps too and she's here and absolutely fine :hugs: :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs2: I had bleeding early on with Caitlyn [unexpected pregnancy] and just thought I was having my normal period...although had my suspicions but got 2 negative tests so I hope your story has the same ending as mine :hugs2:


----------



## Blob

I didnt know i was expecting Tabs either so i dont remember what it was like at the start :dohh:


----------



## Babyshambelle

OMG Donna!!!!! All these new fluffy bums! So theres

'spud#2' :lol:
Ellie
Sarah
??Donna (again!)

This is so exciting. :happydance:


----------



## kirsten1985

:happydance: So many all at once! :D


----------



## Babyshambelle

Haha, OH said to me if we have a boy at any time in the future, he would seriously like to call him Jagger! I really don't know what to think!


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i think there is something going round on this natural parenting bit, girls cross your legs haha x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Omgggg every1 is getting up the duff :yipee: OH agrees that when we move from this hell hole we can ttc no2 :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

I've managed to move our TTC number 2 from December to September...am working on it slowly ;) 

I'll worry though as this time I'll be actively TTC whereas before one slipped past the pill and didn't know I was pregnant till 10 weeks :lol:


----------



## Blob

Twiglet i was the same :hugs: also i thought it would be so so hard as i have really bad cycles like ranging up to 100 days :wacko:


----------



## princessellie

omg we'll be having a fluffy preg bum meet at this rate hahaha

x


----------



## princessellie

argh!! rant time!!!

ive spent all bloody morning / afternoon making nappies to send out today, got all ready to leave at half 4, cos post office shuts at half 5 so i wouldve had plenty of time to get there and get everything posted, so i got to the bus stop at quarter to 5 when the bus was due and saw that it had been put back to 10 to, so i thought ok thats fine, i'll still get there in time, so 10 to comes and goes, 5 o clock comes and goes, and still no bus, so i thought right im gna have to phone a taxi cos theres no way im gna make it on the bus now, and could get taxi right to door of post office, so phoned taxi, 10past the bloody bus came!! but i thought no i need the taxi now i wont make it in the bus, quarter past comes and this taxi's still not here!!! so theres no way im gna get into town in 15mins so i started walking home proper fuming

than to make matters a million times worse, i stood in fucking dog poo on teh way home, which really didnt help my ms, i was balking all the way home :grr:

so not a happy girly atm

x


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: hun. Must be somat about PO's today coz i rushed to get to my local before it shut at 12 to find it's shut until middle of next week for refurb :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

:sick: as if thats not bad enough, i just went out into the hall where the pram is to find the front wheel covered in dog poo, so i had to wipe it off and it was gross :cry: i was nearly sick all over the floor, had to hold it in till i could get to the bin, omg it was rank, some people are just sooo disgusting :cry:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: I hate dog poo!! When I lived at home and would walk the dog I always always picked the poo up cause I hate walking in it. 

well my upstairs tw*thead neighbors are in, with the SIL round who is the bitch from hell and they stood in the communal areas having a fag (which is infact illegal as it's an inside public place and they could get fined :smug: ) slagging me off outside my front door....some people are pathetic!! I turned my telly up and ignored them cause they aren't worth my time


----------



## saraendepity

oh no :hugs: Adele and Jayleigh :hugs: i have 4 dogs and i always always pick up poo ! i fucking hate those minging chavs that leave it ly8ing round!!!!!(sorry for the language..really boils my pee!) and Jayleigh, just ignore them hun, hopefully the council will get their fingers out of their arses and get you moved...have they given you any ideas when you might get moved? 

Sara

xxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Apprently not at all :shrug: they now said they wont move me, but my HV wants me to be moved. I'm applying for a community care grant from the job centre as they said on the phone they can be granted to help to the cost of a deposit & month up front for private renting as my council wont even give me a bond scheme? Their so crap :(


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs: :hugs: 
:hugs: To all of you who have had a shitty day today :(


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh poor ladies!! :hugs2:

Is one of those nappies mine ellie?! :lol: 

Do you know our PO is rarely open I have to walk to the town one if I ever want to send a package which is a pain in the behind. 

Jayleigh your neighbour sounds like a butt. And Northampton and Leicster councils are rubbish. They weren't willing to help me or my OH when we needed a house...so we went privately only for them to say a month later you can have one now :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

My HV says its cause Oadby & Wigston council are such a small council with not a lot of houses. I know loads of people who have had help with their deposit and month upfront, but they wont help us???


----------



## Twiglet

It annoys me as older friends of ours got a house with the council [council property] yet me and my OH apply and we get nothing...I dislike councils with a passion :growlmad: 

Hope you get something soon with them! :hugs2:


----------



## saraendepity

omg Jayleigh thats total Crap pants! do you have any housing associations you could try?? you HV shounds lovely, i would judt go camp out at the council offices and say if you wont move me i'm staying here as its safer than living below total cranks!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

LMAO I wish!

They all stood outside my door all night every time they went to smoke "fuck bitch blah blah blah fat cow blah blah blah I been here 7 years and no one grassed me up for my music and now she moves in blah blah fucking baby cries all night blah blah"

FUCK OFF!!

Sorry for the language but I have had enough!


----------



## thelilbump

aww JL :hugs: thats really shity.

As sara said are there no housing associations round there? What about going to CAB and see if they have any ideas about housing/deposits etc?


----------



## Blob

Awww :hugs: That sounds awful...i hate neighbours, we dont have any and the closest people to us we sold them the house so we vetted them :lol: Also we own all the land around them so in an arguement they'd be screwed :rofl:

:hugs: :hugs: I really really hope you find a way around it somehow and get out of there :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Idiots...you should never ever complain about a baby crying. Our next door neighbours baby girl crys tonnes yet we get along great and our walls are like cardboard...they're just immature prats.

Really hope something gets sorted for you soon hun :hugs2:


----------



## thelilbump

Sarah i'm well jealous your house souds lush!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Most of the housing associations are full round here. I personally want to move out of Leicester and into the country somewhere...Sarah your house sounds devine! I've always wanted a farm! But my OH doesn't want to.


----------



## thelilbump

i'd love a farm aswell, with a stables of course. And i want a chicken and she's going to be called Hetty. I decided this when i was about 12 :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh yeah we are looking for a lifestyle property out of the bog city a bit.. hopefully even enough to have a horse aswell..Ive been riding since i was little girl but had to give up once i moved back to Amsterdam a couple of years back...

+ i still own a house in Amsterdam aswell which will be hard to sell up form the other sd eof the world too.. grrr


----------



## saraendepity

omg I HATE YOU SARAH!!!lol we're soo soo wanting to move somewhere with land (but cant cos we are sooooo skint!) i can just imagine looking out of my window watching my horse (and a couple of ponies for company) munching away on our land :cloud9: would be so nice just to walk out of the back gate and let the dogs run for miles and miles!!

we are quite lucky in that we live in a suburban ishy area and only have to walk about 2 mins if that and we are in massive open fields but its not the same!LOL 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i rode for years but with one thing and another as an adult i had to give up, really miss it :cry: would really like that kind of life for my LO and hopefully she'll get it.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lets all club together and buy a mahooooooosive farm house and loads of Ney Neys?? lmao


----------



## thelilbump

yeaaa :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

yes great idea!!! we'll all move in together.... Ellie can make all our nappies for us, i'll give everyine riding lessons....what does everyone else do ??


----------



## Twiglet

I can cook pretty well tehe! 

I live in a scabby town and smack bang in the red light district...which apparently the police are targeting but what a lovely environment for my little lady to be bought up in... :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

oh great!! so youse are all gna be off gallavanting having bloody great fun and im gna be stuck in the house making nappies :(

sounds like me and oh tbh haha

x


----------



## princessellie

eeeh leylas just said hiya and ta, all in five mins haha, i thought i was imagining things so i said hiya to her a few times and she said it back to me both times :happydance:

bet shell never say it again now ive told people lmao

x


----------



## Lunaty

LOl im bloody useless hahaha though i guess i could do the washing and give riding lessons too :D

DH just mumbled that Cole is not gonna ride horses but motorbikes and quad's :dohh:
Well see about that! But he just kinda agreed to a pony YAY

We are gettiing his dad's inheritance next year and we may be able to use the money as deposit though traveling to work will be quite a while which is the main obstacle..


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, well sounds like most of us could give riding lessons :rofl: I miss riding soooo much, we are trying to save up to move to somewhere with land but we have absolutely no money so don't know how long it's going to take! :(

Like you Sara we live in a little town but a 2 min walk down the road and you're in fields, so it could be worse.

I grew up in the middle of nowhere surrounded by fields, horses, woods etc, I miss it so much.

:happydance: Well done Leyla! That's so cool!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh I can make nappies as well and I'm a bloody good cook! Lol

Well done Leyla!! Halen keeps biting (well gumming) his bottom lip and going "aye aye mamam mamam" OH keeps saying " omg he said mamam!" lol I wish it was really mamam and not just babble :( lol


----------



## Lunaty

I never thought horse riding would be so popular with all the girls here :happydance:
Anyhow the money wont be given out till another 5 months and it probably would be just enough to make a deposit on something.. yet the economy is still pretty bad and house prices are still up there .. even though mortgage rates are very low it wont last long as they have announced they will rise again beginning of this year.. Grrr

Best bet is to wait a bit and hope interest rtes will stabilize and market prices will drop..FX


----------



## NattieLou

Wow, it's all been happening on here! Congratulations to all those newly expecting - there must be something in the air. :flower: Donna, any news on your daughter? Don't want to put a downer on things re timing, but the LO I'm carrying was conceived when we dtd on CD9. We were planning on starting ttc the following month, but errr, we kind of got ahead of ourselves. :winkwink:

The idea of a place in the country sounds soooooo good. I was brought up in Greater London and have only ever lived there, Canterbury and Brighton & Hove. I loved that in my last year in Canterbury, I could see sheep from my bedroom window! Big thrill for a city girl. :haha: We really love where we live now in Hove, but it's so bloody expensive, but super convenient for everything. The thing that puts me off living somewhere more rural is that I don't drive, and the cost of buying and running a car would probably cancel out any rent savings from moving somewhere less central anyway. I don't think there's any chance of us affording to buy anywhere for a good number of years yet anyway, so that's out. My 'dreams' for our next place are to have some outside space to hang a washing line and to have room for a freezer - we just have one of those under the counter fridges with a little freezer compartment atm. Small goals. :blush:

Hey girls, can any of you help me figure out exactly what these are?
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHAPED-COTTON-NEWBORN-NAPPIES-x-6_W0QQitemZ220531938505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item3358ba54c9
I was searching for newborn nappies and came across those, but I just can't figure out exactly what they are? From the picture it looks like some kind of hybrid of a prefold and a shaped? But it says no folding or pinning required...by the look of them that doesn't make sense to me. Help a novice out please!

On a related note, we're still hoping to do clothbum from birth. We're thinking muslins and a wrap and we also have a couple of tiny shaped nappies. I'm wondering how long I can expect to use the muslins for before we'll need something more robust? What did those of you that used cloth from birth use? The closer it gets I'm feeling a slight panic to make sure we have everything we'll need for the first few weeks. :wacko:


----------



## JayleighAnn

We used some shaped terrys from freecycle, we had to fold them down though to fit him. He was in them fulm time till about 10weeks I think, I can't remember exactly. Stuffables by nature babies are very small and giod for newborns and their pockets x


----------



## Blob

thelilbump said:


> i'd love a farm aswell, with a stables of course. And i want a chicken and she's going to be called Hetty. I decided this when i was about 12 :rofl:

I wanted to call Tabitha, Hettie :rofl: But Robin wouldnt let me :hissy: I do like living on a farm but its kinda lonely sometimes :shrug:



saraendepity said:


> omg I HATE YOU SARAH!!!lol we're soo soo wanting to move somewhere with land (but cant cos we are sooooo skint!) i can just imagine looking out of my window watching my horse (and a couple of ponies for company) munching away on our land :cloud9: would be so nice just to walk out of the back gate and let the dogs run for miles and miles!!
> 
> we are quite lucky in that we live in a suburban ishy area and only have to walk about 2 mins if that and we are in massive open fields but its not the same!LOL
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

:lol: Well yea guess i am lucky but we have FARRR too many horses, my sister and i evented (me not now :cry:) really seriously we travelled all over really but she's now getting better :hissy: She's on Athlete lists and Scottish (not hard :rofl:) and longlisted just now for British Team BITCH!!! :gun: 

Tabs so far has a foal thats for future and a shetland right now and already have 2 more lined up for her :rofl: SPOILED!!

Your dogs get minging tho :nope: They stink and end up wanting and having to live outside, we have 3 that live indoors (between 2 houses) but they dont go out so much.

ALSOOOOOO the downside is that i FOREVER have to pretty much live with my family...


----------



## Blob

Can i add FOOOOK i'm getting married FAT!!! :rofl:


----------



## NattieLou

Thanks, Jayleigh. I'll keep a eye out for some stuffables - trying to get as much as possible pre-loved. They're btp but start off very little, is that right?


----------



## saraendepity

yaaaaaaay Go Leyla:) i go mamamama to daisy and she goes blah blah blah back literally its so funny !LOL 

:rofl: @sarah !! we are sooo needing to get married :hissy: just need rob to get this new job and it will soo soo be getting planned :D and i no this is gonna sound so bitchy but i'm so gonna piss all over SIL to be (she is propper pissing me off at the mo about her wedding!LOL) :blush:

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

NattieLou said:


> Thanks, Jayleigh. I'll keep a eye out for some stuffables - trying to get as much as possible pre-loved. They're btp but start off very little, is that right?

Their called BTP but they have 2 sizes, size 1 and size 2, Halen fits on the smallest setting at size 2 and he's about 15lb's and in size 0-3 & 3-6 clothes. 

Their 9.99 each so their not as expensive as some, and the size 1 are teeny tiny lol I think thats more for preemies, we've just only got our first one for xmas

If you go on www.usednappies.co.uk or www.clothnappytree.com you'll get some good bargains x


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Sara how come??


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: Sara I could have written that part about SIL too!


----------



## JayleighAnn

:rofl: Halens in his bouncer going "bah bah um mamama" over n over again lol he's meant to be asleep!


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> :rofl: Sara how come??

she's just been a proper bitch about everything if i'm honest!! this time next year there was absolutely NO talk of them getting married and robs bro was saying how ther wouldnt be together this time in a years time etc then as soon as we told everyone we were preggo they announced they were getting married. everytime we go te see the inlaws and she's there when MIL is asking about Daisy and what she's doing she always pipes up well when we get married blah blah and goes on about how she's only having things this way and that way etc etc ... they keep going on about how they are going to do things the right way roud (married before babies) doesnt sound that bad there tbh when i see it written down but there are loads of other stupid things she does that really boils my piss and i just wanna smack her in the face with a big fat wet fish!!! 

ok sorry, rant over!!LOL

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: (last bit)

Gah thats so annoying, she must be soo jealous!!


----------



## NattieLou

saraendepity said:


> there are loads of other stupid things she does that really boils my piss and i just wanna smack her in the face with a big fat wet fish!!!

OK, I'm now stealing 'really boils my piss'. :rofl: Sorry your SIL to be seems to be such an attention whore. I can see how that would get very old very quick.


----------



## Blob

I'm also taking that :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

that is exactly her!!! we went over at christmas and i got her a really lovely Hotel Chocolat set (which cost me a small fortune) and as soon as she opened it she was whining about how she couldnt possibly eat them cos of the wedding and it would ruin her diet FFS man FOOOOOOK OFF!!! LOL i'll eat them then !!!! i was also talking to MIL about how i'm hoping to start a cake making business and as soon as she heard that it was oooh have you seen the cake for the wedding, its gonna be like this but with this and that instead etc etc...i'm dreading Daisy's christening, i think she'll explode cos its not all about HER!!!!! :hissy: watch me throw her over the balcony!LOL


----------



## saraendepity

feel free to use it :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

lmao I'm sorry your SIL is a crapbag, just make sure your day is fantastic! Are u inviting her? I wouldn't :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL god i wish i could do that Jayleigh but i think i'd get disowned by his side of the family:haha:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Awww i cant wait to meet you Sara am going to die at your chat :lol:

Mmmmm i love hotel chocolate :rofl: I have a dress fitting on friday and i've been eating cake, eating chocolate and bloody preggers to top it off :rofl: I'm screwed hahaha!!! Did you invest in any in their sale :haha:

Ooooh also have you tried cocoa mountain chocs anyone?????

Also just to add...was looking at bloody underwear for this wedding and my OH went why bother you're going to be fat anyways LMAO :saywhat:

See now i'm being bad and talking about my wedding :blush:


----------



## Blob

Hmmmm yea i'd just when she starts talking about her wedding say cake again or something just say OH FOR DAISY'S CAKE..... or after just go FOR MY WEDDING.... :rofl: Bet she'd go red to explode


----------



## saraendepity

Did you hit him Sarah??? LOL i would have !!! its not long till your wedding now hun, did you show early on with Tabs? any hoo its not fat its bubbs :) 

i've never heard of cocoa mountain chocs?? oh shit now i gotta go find some to try !LOL nah i'm gonna wait till her wedding and i'm gonna piss all over her bonfire!LOL i will look better than her (god i sound like such a bitch:blush:) ah well oops!!:dohh: Daisy will be at that great age too and steal all of her thunder too:) lots of Oh's side of the family will have only met her once or twice or not even ever so they will hopefully all be cooing all over her instead of that twat bag !LOL then i think as soon as the wedding is over i'll be sending out the invites to ours :) 

aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh i fecking hate her so so so much!LOL ok sorry again, i just really hate her!! i'd rather eat my head than have to see her again!LOL 

sorry ladies :blush:.....so anyway....Nappies anyone !!!!LOL 

xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

My cats missing :( We have a new one, a 4/5mo kitten and he went out at 10am for the first time and he's not home :cry: he was running through our garden earlier with one of our older cats but now he's nowhere to be seen, its so cold and dark and he's so tiny :cry: I keep going out and calling him and shaking the biscuits, clanging the tin but no show, I've left a cardboard box with towels in it and a door cut out and food outside it just incase he turns up as he'll be so cold, I dread to think what will happen to him


----------



## saraendepity

oh no Jayleigh...i'm sure he will be ok...do ya think he'll stick with the older ones?


----------



## JayleighAnn

dunno :shrug: I've kicked them both out and told them to find him, but we'll see. He's just such a fool! I thought "I know, he can go out if he wants, he won't go far as he'll be too scared" the bugger ran straight round the side of the block :dohh: theres loads of flats n gardens here so he could be absolutely anywhere


----------



## Blob

Awww no i hope you find him :hugs: 

Sara thats going to be awesome plus can you teach her bad things to say...like talking loudly aunty... looks fat :rofl: :rofl:

Nah didnt show till like 20+ weeks and it was only tiny until like 34 but OMFG i feel like i'm getting a bump already i look the same as i did at bloody 20 weeks :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

NattieLou said:


> Wow, it's all been happening on here! Congratulations to all those newly expecting - there must be something in the air. :flower: Donna, any news on your daughter? Don't want to put a downer on things re timing, but the LO I'm carrying was conceived when we dtd on CD9. We were planning on starting ttc the following month, but errr, we kind of got ahead of ourselves. :winkwink:
> 
> The idea of a place in the country sounds soooooo good. I was brought up in Greater London and have only ever lived there, Canterbury and Brighton & Hove. I loved that in my last year in Canterbury, I could see sheep from my bedroom window! Big thrill for a city girl. :haha: We really love where we live now in Hove, but it's so bloody expensive, but super convenient for everything. The thing that puts me off living somewhere more rural is that I don't drive, and the cost of buying and running a car would probably cancel out any rent savings from moving somewhere less central anyway. I don't think there's any chance of us affording to buy anywhere for a good number of years yet anyway, so that's out. My 'dreams' for our next place are to have some outside space to hang a washing line and to have room for a freezer - we just have one of those under the counter fridges with a little freezer compartment atm. Small goals. :blush:
> 
> Hey girls, can any of you help me figure out exactly what these are?
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SHAPED-COTTON-NEWBORN-NAPPIES-x-6_W0QQitemZ220531938505QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item3358ba54c9
> I was searching for newborn nappies and came across those, but I just can't figure out exactly what they are? From the picture it looks like some kind of hybrid of a prefold and a shaped? But it says no folding or pinning required...by the look of them that doesn't make sense to me. Help a novice out please!
> 
> On a related note, we're still hoping to do clothbum from birth. We're thinking muslins and a wrap and we also have a couple of tiny shaped nappies. I'm wondering how long I can expect to use the muslins for before we'll need something more robust? What did those of you that used cloth from birth use? The closer it gets I'm feeling a slight panic to make sure we have everything we'll need for the first few weeks. :wacko:


Thanks hun dd was neg so fingers crossed for her it stays that way,
as for the shapped things for nappies you gave the link for i use them as boosters in nappies and they hold LOADS.

as for livin in a big house i can do the washing as i llllooooooovvvvveeee washing lol and dh can help sams oh out with the bikes lol.
Off to bed now and will catch up propperly tomoz xx:kiss:


----------



## JayleighAnn

They say your bigger with your second...ya gonna be a big fatty :D lmao It's only cause I'm jealous


----------



## Blob

:cry: Am going to be huge at this bloody meet POOOP!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

HE'S HOME!!! Lee tempted him with toys and he's home :D


----------



## Blob

Awwww :hugs: Yaay


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> HE'S HOME!!! Lee tempted him with toys and he's home :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:



Blob said:


> :cry: Am going to be huge at this bloody meet POOOP!!!

yeh an i'll be soooooooo jealous!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm so freaking jealous of all your preggo ladies! Dammit I NEED ANOTHER CHILD :( hmpf


----------



## princessellie

i thought id be showing by now cos of this being my second but nope, am still size 6 / 8 :sulk:

wow i think thats the one time ive not been happy about that :shock:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Yep truly jealous here too :blush:


----------



## Blob

Well Ellie i dont like you again :sulk:
Twiglet you've still got a little baby :hugs: I'm not sure i'd want 2 under 2 for too long :rofl: I already think i'm going to die :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol @ you lot!

Jayleigh, glad your little cat came home, naughty boy scaring you like that!

Sara I would send out the invitations the week BEFORE her wedding :rofl:

Sarah no-one will think you're fat at the meet, we just won't speak to you because we want babies! :haha:

Ellie, I wish I was size 6/8, never going to happen!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: ^^^

Hmmm yea ELIIE do not talk about being a skinny minnie :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

I was suprised how quick i returned to my former self.. i can actually fit most of my normal stuff again.. and im hoping i can keep a fe extra KG's on because it actually looks a bit better this way :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm allowed to try in September so I'll hold on till then :lol: Caitlyn's giving me one of her naughty days [napping atm] so days like this make me a little less jealous :rofl: 

Lunaty: same here! I prefer the way I look now than before I was pregnant and thats all thanks to a few extra lbs. 

I want a new style blueberry...just need an excuse for one! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL @ Kirsten.. i might hand them out at her wedding !!!!LOL is that takingit too far y'think?? LOL :hissy:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: perhaps a bit...


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I say go for it Sara ;) I might steal the idea :smug:


----------



## Blob

I think its a brilliant idea :rofl: 

Hmmm yea i shouldnt complain really i've never been smaller than a 10 but i just stay the same and was fitting into my clothes by 4 weeks so i should be happy but i tihnk might be harder this time around :hissy:

Sara do you need a lift down to this meet? I figure you can get to Scotch Corner pretty easy if you need?? Just thinking if anyone needs a lift seems stupid to have room and not ask :blush:


----------



## princessellie

just to make you hate me a bit more, i was back to my old self shape wise before id even left the hospital

x


----------



## saraendepity

i'd love that Sarah..will have to see what shifts rob is working as he could get me to scotch corner to meet you which would make life soo much easier rather than getting the train all the way on my billy lonesome!!LOL 

i was actually skinnier than usual when i left the hospital and till about 3-4 months pp but then i started making cakes and getting bored in the house on my own and started eating waaaaaay too much !LOL :dohh: i now have lots of weight to lose ..... i'm like a big size 14 at the moment :cry: where i really should be somewhere more like a size 12 ... i'll never be a proper skinny :( i have child baring hips:rofl: so cant get much smaller sizes than that as my hips are HUUUUUUUUGEEE!!!

sara

xxxxxx

oh also forgot to mention..i got a present this morning..........


----------



## Lunaty

Owww pressies!!!!

I havent seen my mailman in ages.. wonder if he is ok :rofl:
My itti's finally fit properly now and they are becoming my fav nappies atm..

I ran out of sposies 2 days ago too so he is now in cloth full time (overnight too!) and ive had stuff the nappies extra as otherwise theyll leak.. he is weeing way to much :rofl:

I now really need to up my supply so if anyone still has some BTP or small nappies in not to girly colors pref AIO/AI2 or Pockets.. that would be brill!!!!


----------



## princessellie

ooh what was ur pressie, im still waiting for my doppler :( i hope it gets here soon, i wanna check this baby is ok 

x


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> I now really need to up my supply so if anyone still has some BTP or small nappies in not to girly colors pref AIO/AI2 or Pockets.. that would be brill!!!!

i have loads hun :thumbup:

x


----------



## saraendepity

its not that good unfortunately ....:witch: :cry: 


she got me good too..really hurts the cow!!:cry:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Owww pressies!!!!
> 
> I havent seen my mailman in ages.. wonder if he is ok :rofl:
> My itti's finally fit properly now and they are becoming my fav nappies atm..
> 
> I ran out of sposies 2 days ago too so he is now in cloth full time (overnight too!) and ive had stuff the nappies extra as otherwise theyll leak.. he is weeing way to much :rofl:
> 
> I now really need to up my supply so if anyone still has some BTP or small nappies in not to girly colors pref AIO/AI2 or Pockets.. that would be brill!!!!


hun your nappies should be with you very soon... i sent them about a week or so ago...(i cant remember the exact day if i'm honest...the past few weeks have all melted into one:blush: but the lady at the PO said they should be a week or soo :) 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Blob

:thumbup: Yaay oks so we shall prob end up staying there tho am not so sure right now, i dont think its really that far to drive in a day :shrug: 

BUGGER i cant drink redbull :hissy:

Ellie please go and sit in the corner and think about what you have done!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> I now really need to up my supply so if anyone still has some BTP or small nappies in not to girly colors pref AIO/AI2 or Pockets.. that would be brill!!!!
> 
> i have loads hun :thumbup:
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hey hun!
My i-net connection is pretty crap (NZ hasnt got that good a connection at all compared to EU!) and im having issues looking at your website... 

Could you just make me up 3 nappies with decent boosters and name a price :thumbup:

X


----------



## princessellie

yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv

so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?

i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on 

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv
> 
> so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?
> 
> i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on
> 
> x

LOl just surprise me ;) though are you able to make them with velcro or popper as i dont have any pins etc and am not to keen on having to use those as Dh wont use them :wacko:

And yes i ment inserts sorry :dohh: im kinda sleep deprived the last couple of weeks... 

Cole is starting to turn around abit though now.. he is actually sleeping a bit during the day for 3 hours stretches btu we are coming up to 6 weeks soon so there will be another grow spurt coming up too! :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

hi ladies, how we all doin? How's the cloth love? 

I'm thinking it's about time we had a new nappy or 2 but i think the OH will be :grr: co i only just got 2 new BB's :blush: We're getting a bit of a nappy mound and I am having to relocate my nappies because they no longer have enough room in the drawers i kept them in :dohh: :haha:


Lunaty; i might have some bits, i'll have to try and have a sort out over the coming weeks. If you want new ones aswell anything on my site i can post internationally, i've just set up paypal to accept international payments i'm still sorting postage rates tho but if there anythin u want just give us a shout :thumbup:

Ellie; hows the MS? Did you manage to get to the PO today? :hugs:

Sara; :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh that fabric sounds dead cute ellie! I still have my doppler sitting in my room, the catch on the battery's broken but it still works brill...its not moved from my bedside cabinet :lol:

Sara :witch: got me too today BUT its my last period before coming off of the pill...:thumbup:

Edit: Ohh Ellie I just looked at your shop...there's so much more I want :rofl: Liam says I have to wait for the cowprint one to come so he can see how he likes it...git :( I might just order some on the sly anyways :rofl: ;)


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Lunaty; i might have some bits, i'll have to try and have a sort out over the coming weeks. If you want new ones aswell anything on my site i can post internationally, i've just set up paypal to accept international payments i'm still sorting postage rates tho but if there anythin u want just give us a shout :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Sara; :hugs:

I prefer seconds as im not to big on cash :dohh:i do have a paypall account too which has come in handy quite a bit recently LOL!

Just let me know what you have :thumbup:

Ow and just out of curiosity, will yuo get any of those Tirsokas or Made in La-Petite-Prairie in small in stock any time soon>?


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv
> 
> so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?
> 
> i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on
> 
> x
> 
> LOl just surprise me ;) though are you able to make them with velcro or popper as i dont have any pins etc and am not to keen on having to use those as Dh wont use them :wacko:
> 
> And yes i ment inserts sorry :dohh: im kinda sleep deprived the last couple of weeks...
> 
> Cole is starting to turn around abit though now.. he is actually sleeping a bit during the day for 3 hours stretches btu we are coming up to 6 weeks soon so there will be another grow spurt coming up too! :dohh:Click to expand...

yep i can do velcro or front snaps, whichever you prefer?

how many layers of bamboo do you want in the inserts? and do you want one per nappy?

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv
> 
> so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?
> 
> i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on
> 
> x
> 
> LOl just surprise me ;) though are you able to make them with velcro or popper as i dont have any pins etc and am not to keen on having to use those as Dh wont use them :wacko:
> 
> And yes i ment inserts sorry :dohh: im kinda sleep deprived the last couple of weeks...
> 
> Cole is starting to turn around abit though now.. he is actually sleeping a bit during the day for 3 hours stretches btu we are coming up to 6 weeks soon so there will be another grow spurt coming up too! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yep i can do velcro or front snaps, whichever you prefer?
> 
> how many layers of bamboo do you want in the inserts? and do you want one per nappy?
> 
> xClick to expand...

Hmm i have no idea on how any layers.. the cushie tushie ones have 4 without the booster i think which works very well (have to check the website on that!) .. But i dont even know how thick that would be as it is an AIO lol.. 

Wernt you working on a night nappy? Just make something up and ill test it :haha:

Dh prefers velcro, i prefer snaps.. maybe 1 snap and 2 velcro? Whatever yuo have in stock and need to get rid of haha

:thumbup:


----------



## princessellie

Lunaty said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv
> 
> so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?
> 
> i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on
> 
> x
> 
> LOl just surprise me ;) though are you able to make them with velcro or popper as i dont have any pins etc and am not to keen on having to use those as Dh wont use them :wacko:
> 
> And yes i ment inserts sorry :dohh: im kinda sleep deprived the last couple of weeks...
> 
> Cole is starting to turn around abit though now.. he is actually sleeping a bit during the day for 3 hours stretches btu we are coming up to 6 weeks soon so there will be another grow spurt coming up too! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yep i can do velcro or front snaps, whichever you prefer?
> 
> how many layers of bamboo do you want in the inserts? and do you want one per nappy?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm i have no idea on how any layers.. the cushie tushie ones have 4 without the booster i think which works very well (have to check the website on that!) .. But i dont even know how thick that would be as it is an AIO lol..
> 
> Wernt you working on a night nappy? Just make something up and ill test it :haha:
> 
> Dh prefers velcro, i prefer snaps.. maybe 1 snap and 2 velcro? Whatever yuo have in stock and need to get rid of haha
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...

yeh i can do you 4, i normally do 2 or 3 layers but its easy enough to add another layer so no problem, a 4layered insert wouldnt be too bulky at all, the ones i use are 3layered and then i put a mf cloth around that because bamboo absorbs very slowly so the mf absorbs quicker and stops leaks, they are very thin, my nappies all seem huge when i use the bamboo inserts lol, im too used to using two big fat mf inserts :shock:

i will deffo be making a night nappy when i get round to it :blush: i have too much on atm and feel too ill though, but give me a few months till second tri bloom hits and i'll be on it!! :rofl:

1 snap, 2 velcro is perfect, will have a look for some nice materials to use for you :D

x


----------



## Lunaty

Cheers babe!

Take it easy ok, dont want you getting :sick: all over the nappies now :haha:
Just send me a message with the amount and yuor paypall email and ill transfer it all over :flower:

:hugs:



princessellie said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> yeh course hun, when you say boosters do you mean inserts? id do you bamboo ones as thats the most absorbant obv
> 
> so shall i just find you some cute boyish fabrics opr shall i wait for you to have a look?
> 
> i have a cute new fabric that i think you'll love actually, its tan and it has little dog pawprints on
> 
> x
> 
> LOl just surprise me ;) though are you able to make them with velcro or popper as i dont have any pins etc and am not to keen on having to use those as Dh wont use them :wacko:
> 
> And yes i ment inserts sorry :dohh: im kinda sleep deprived the last couple of weeks...
> 
> Cole is starting to turn around abit though now.. he is actually sleeping a bit during the day for 3 hours stretches btu we are coming up to 6 weeks soon so there will be another grow spurt coming up too! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> yep i can do velcro or front snaps, whichever you prefer?
> 
> how many layers of bamboo do you want in the inserts? and do you want one per nappy?
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Hmm i have no idea on how any layers.. the cushie tushie ones have 4 without the booster i think which works very well (have to check the website on that!) .. But i dont even know how thick that would be as it is an AIO lol..
> 
> Wernt you working on a night nappy? Just make something up and ill test it :haha:
> 
> Dh prefers velcro, i prefer snaps.. maybe 1 snap and 2 velcro? Whatever yuo have in stock and need to get rid of haha
> 
> :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i can do you 4, i normally do 2 or 3 layers but its easy enough to add another layer so no problem, a 4layered insert wouldnt be too bulky at all, the ones i use are 3layered and then i put a mf cloth around that because bamboo absorbs very slowly so the mf absorbs quicker and stops leaks, they are very thin, my nappies all seem huge when i use the bamboo inserts lol, im too used to using two big fat mf inserts :shock:
> 
> i will deffo be making a night nappy when i get round to it :blush: i have too much on atm and feel too ill though, but give me a few months till second tri bloom hits and i'll be on it!! :rofl:
> 
> 1 snap, 2 velcro is perfect, will have a look for some nice materials to use for you :D
> 
> xClick to expand...


----------



## Blob

Hmmmm Ellie i might have to try some of these nappies...ooooh want to bring some to the meet?? Sort of like an annsummers party but a nappy one instead :rofl:

I had my first EVER leak yesterday :dohh: Though wasnt really my poor pretty nappies fault :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

A nappy party! That is so very cool, why don't they do those?! Would be such a good idea.

No Sarah, don't blame the pretty nappy...:lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Blob said:


> Hmmmm Ellie i might have to try some of these nappies...ooooh want to bring some to the meet?? Sort of like an annsummers party but a nappy one instead :rofl:
> 
> I had my first EVER leak yesterday :dohh: Though wasnt really my poor pretty nappies fault :haha:

Wow! 

i think i broke the record of having leaks lol, im slowly getting to know what works on him and how long they last :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

ellie; I'm gonna have to try out your nappies sometime, i'm appalled i haven't already actually, how rude :dohh: night nappy sounds fab!

Lunaty; i'll investigate the nappies.

Lovin the sound of a nappy party :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Think i've just been lucky and also i only used them from 4 months :( 

Ooooh i think everyone who has nappies to sell should take them along :lol:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies how are we all? 
I am loving the sound of a nappy party i'll be the first there and dh will be right behind me dragging me away haha, i have a few orders for mei tai's so once i have made them i am going to buy my holiday nappies and of course they will need using a few times before to increase absorbancy lol.
Well ladies it is with a broken heart i tell you that i am no longer in the fluffy bums bump gang, i started spotting yesterday and the witch arrived this morning, i guess we have had our share of miracles in this household and this wasn't meant to be so if i go mia you know why, everyone is saying it is for the best and my mom is relieved so i am facing so much negativity but the gp is putting me on protection as he says due to me been sterralised at the time of h's birth it has a lower success rate and he says there are to many complications i could face so he doesn't want me to get pregnant again, it is all what others want and i feel like screaming "what about what i want" but what's the point?
Sorry rant over i just needed to get it out of my system.


----------



## thelilbump

oohh donna hugeee :hug:

I really don't know what to say tbh, i'm so sorry. What does Jon think? It's your decisions at the end of the day, which I think you should make yourselves but do make sure you make an informed decision, know all the risks, facts and figures etc don't let others make sch a personal decision for you, I am sure they only have what they beleive to be your best interest at heart tho :hugs:


----------



## NattieLou

Oh Donna, how heartbreaking for you. :( I'm so sorry for your loss, and people's lack of concern for how you're feeling. It must make it doubly hard. Huge hugs. :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

:( donna im so sorry hun :hugs:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Am so sorry :hugs2: :(


----------



## dippy dee

thelilbump said:


> oohh donna hugeee :hug:
> 
> I really don't know what to say tbh, i'm so sorry. What does Jon think? It's your decisions at the end of the day, which I think you should make yourselves but do make sure you make an informed decision, know all the risks, facts and figures etc don't let others make sch a personal decision for you, I am sure they only have what they beleive to be your best interest at heart tho :hugs:

Thankyou ladies.
Donna as far as Jon is concerned what will be will be and if it means a loss then so be it as well, we had a mmc before we had h and that was apparently just one of them things and he doesn't even recognise the fact that it was a baby.
I want another lo and him been him will go along with things to an extent but i had to really work on him to have h as he nearly lost me and jack when i was having jack and i suffer so many things occur when preg so tbh i should really thank god i have 3 happy and healthy boys at home and my other children and i should say no more but my body craves to be pregnant and to have lo's, to watch them grow and bf them and in a way i can't come to terms with the fact h is the last one born from me that will let me experience these firsts etc.
God i sound like a sado hey?
right change of subject, nappies and holidays.
How many would you think i need for in spain? i need to have a look what ellie has in and keep an eye out on her prints, i also have a wn, ud and my bb in my holiday case. i'm thinking he will be drinking more due to the heat so should i take bamboo? ooooooooo i am getting so excited by it all as it is our first family holiday abroad :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

first holiday abroad is always fun, we had leylas when she was like 3 months and it was brill, i loved it!!

i would think bamboo yeh cos youll have to make sure he drinks plenty of water on top of his feeds

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Big :hugs: I'm sorry Donna, that must be so hard for you. You don't sound like a saddo at all! :hugs:

How long is it til you go to Spain? How long you there for? Sorry I know you have said before, but I can't remember!


----------



## kirsten1985

We are going to Portugal for a week in April, I am taking some Blueberry's, Muttaqins, a few BG AIOs and I'm not sure what else.

We will be handwashing and drying outside, so I am thinking quick drying stuff is good.

Yeah bamboo is good!


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: Donna

Yea i reckon Bamboo/hemp would be a good option, absorbant without lots of extra layers.


----------



## thelilbump

Kirsten, how are you finding mutts? Have you been using a wrap? Mine keeps leaking :cry:


----------



## kirsten1985

I only got my first one today, so not much help I'm afraid! I'm going to get some more too. It was on a while though and didn't leak. I wasn't planning on using wraps with them, Freya crawls a lot now and doesn't sit on her bum very long, lol, so I was thinking I would just use them at home and change when wet. They are so cute I don't want to cover them up!

Is your leaking through the legs? What size do you have? I was surprised at how stretchy they are, Freya is in a medium on the tightest poppers, which are apparently from 12 - 25lbs? She is at least 16lb now I think so I wouldn't have thought she would be on the tightest.


----------



## Blob

Awwww hun :hugs: I'm so so sorry :( 

I failed at taking my fluffs when i went to turkey i used sposies :sick: They were so gross as i ran out and had to use the minging ones that were there....URGH!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Owww Donna :( im so sorry to hear :hugs:
I had no idea this was such a special conception to make it even harder :cry:

Hope at least you OH is there for you and in the end things are your decicion and you know what is best :hugs:

x



dippy dee said:


> Hi ladies how are we all?
> I am loving the sound of a nappy party i'll be the first there and dh will be right behind me dragging me away haha, i have a few orders for mei tai's so once i have made them i am going to buy my holiday nappies and of course they will need using a few times before to increase absorbancy lol.
> Well ladies it is with a broken heart i tell you that i am no longer in the fluffy bums bump gang, i started spotting yesterday and the witch arrived this morning, i guess we have had our share of miracles in this household and this wasn't meant to be so if i go mia you know why, everyone is saying it is for the best and my mom is relieved so i am facing so much negativity but the gp is putting me on protection as he says due to me been sterralised at the time of h's birth it has a lower success rate and he says there are to many complications i could face so he doesn't want me to get pregnant again, it is all what others want and i feel like screaming "what about what i want" but what's the point?
> Sorry rant over i just needed to get it out of my system.


----------



## bobbert

aww Donna (DD)massive :hugs: hun really dunno what to say..and you dont sound like a saddo..i feel like i could quite happily have 100000 of kids! :hugs: 

Kirsten..i think daisy is about the same weight and she is on the tightest snaps on her Mutt too :) they are lovely and soft arent they :) i'm defo getting some more:)

Donna (tlb) we've never had any leakage problems with Mutts tho i think if we had her in the medium size any earlier she may have leaked as she has just started putting weight on her thighs and is only filling out leg holes now

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oops:dohh: that was me /\/\/\ rob forgot to log himself out and i just assumed it was me LOL 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Blob

:rofl: :rofl: I was so confused :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha im used to rob being sara by now :lol:

x


----------



## saraendepity

LOL only on wednesdays in private :blush: :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

kirsten1985 said:


> I only got my first one today, so not much help I'm afraid! I'm going to get some more too. It was on a while though and didn't leak. I wasn't planning on using wraps with them, Freya crawls a lot now and doesn't sit on her bum very long, lol, so I was thinking I would just use them at home and change when wet. They are so cute I don't want to cover them up!
> 
> Is your leaking through the legs? What size do you have? I was surprised at how stretchy they are, Freya is in a medium on the tightest poppers, which are apparently from 12 - 25lbs? She is at least 16lb now I think so I wouldn't have thought she would be on the tightest.

No her clothes were wet all over unless it had just spread from the legs :shrug: Last time i used it we put a wrap on and it was fine but i agree i don't want to cover it up they're soo cute! Sizing with Millie can be difficult though, she's kind of slim and petite really, she was 22lbs at last weigh in just before xmas, i get worried about buying her mediums incase they don't fit. I think i read somewhere they're releasing new mutts that have 3 layers rather than 2? Tho don't hold me to that. It's not been washed that many times either tbh so maybe that played a part in it too.



bobbert said:


> aww Donna (DD)massive :hugs: hun really dunno what to say..and you dont sound like a saddo..i feel like i could quite happily have 100000 of kids! :hugs:
> 
> Kirsten..i think daisy is about the same weight and she is on the tightest snaps on her Mutt too :) they are lovely and soft arent they :) i'm defo getting some more:)
> 
> Donna (tlb) we've never had any leakage problems with Mutts tho i think if we had her in the medium size any earlier she may have leaked as she has just started putting weight on her thighs and is only filling out leg holes now
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxx




saraendepity said:


> oops:dohh: that was me /\/\/\ rob forgot to log himself out and i just assumed it was me LOL
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

:haha: you confuzled me for a sec 



saraendepity said:


> LOL only on wednesdays in private :blush: :haha:

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

How come i've never seen this Sara....i'm offended :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

ok i must be behind but am i right, your the big P? I'm sure i didn't know that but if i did then just ignore me it's been a loooonnnggg day :blush:, congrats!!!!


----------



## Blob

Who :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

:blush::haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

thelilbump said:


> No her clothes were wet all over unless it had just spread from the legs :shrug: Last time i used it we put a wrap on and it was fine but i agree i don't want to cover it up they're soo cute! Sizing with Millie can be difficult though, she's kind of slim and petite really, she was 22lbs at last weigh in just before xmas, i get worried about buying her mediums incase they don't fit. I think i read somewhere they're releasing new mutts that have 3 layers rather than 2? Tho don't hold me to that. It's not been washed that many times either tbh so maybe that played a part in it too.



I would try a medium if I were you, I'm sure you could change it if it didn't fit, if you just tried it on her really quickly? 

I read too that they are doing new thicker ones, and have also read a fair few people saying they are not absorbant enough for them, but I wasn't really after them for their big absorbancy, more that they were cute and good for summer with nothing else on :rofl:


----------



## Blob

OMG i'm so confused :rofl: Are we talking about me or YOU or who OMG OMG so conflussseeeeddddd


----------



## princessellie

blob, i think shes talking about you

x


----------



## thelilbump

i was!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Aaah well yes :haha: I'm sorry ok i'm sooooo dense right now.... 
Hmmm well yes i am...but kinda scared :lol:

Sorreeeeeee


----------



## thelilbump

aww y u scared hunny? Early days? It'll be ok :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

ive been wondering how far gone u were actually, keep checking if uve put a ticker up haha

x


----------



## Blob

6 weeks :( Its so scary i didnt find out until after this last time and plus this time its something that we understand you know...:shrug: The first time we werent trying and i didnt really understand how powerful loving your baby was so i was worried but not the same :shrug: So confusing...yea i'm not going to put a ticker up until i have the scan... Tho still havent phoned the docs as still doesnt seem real :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless you and I totally echo what you say there...in a way I'm kinda dreading being pregnant again as this time I'll be actively TTC...plus I'll know about it before 10 weeks :blush: scary times. 

Only 6 weeks to your scan though! :happydance: ring the doc's and get it booked! :happydance:

So many pregnant ladies at the moment!


----------



## Blob

:lol: Its cold outside and thats the only place i get signal... Sickness only got me like 11 weeks last time but i feel it coming NOW!!!! :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Booo! Sickness got me at 26 weeks plus...bloody evil thing. :hugs2:


----------



## saraendepity

awww hun :hugs: i'm sure everything will be ok, get an appointment and beg to get an early scan, that might help to ease your mind a little :hugs: hun

sara

xxx


----------



## Blob

Hmmm yea should prob call them tomorrow... Twiglet it got me at 11 and lasted until the end really, got a bit better (not throwing up :haha:) at about 21 weeks.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh thats truely fooey! The only time I was majorly sick was during labour during transition and I aimed it at Liam who had just pulled my epidural line out half hour before by accidient :dohh: 

I'm not normally that way inclined :rofl:

Yeah try asking for an early scan :thumbup: :hugs2:


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw Sarah :hugs: try not to be too scared!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Argghh I've missed so much!! I've broke my laptop and Halen is being the biggest winge bag in the whole world! 

Donna I am so sorry hunny :hugs: 

I live the idea of a nappy party :D I'll be first on the door lmao 

Someobe fill me in on happenings as I cba to go throw pages n pages on the tiny screeb on the Ipod


----------



## princessellie

oooh a nappy party, ooh i might nick that idea, ooh imagine, a nappy catalogue

hahahahaha

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I was nicking it too! :rofl: Would be so cool.


----------



## Bekkiboo

I know this is probably the wrong place but most of the people on my Facebook I know from here use this section so just letting you know that I have deactivated my Facebook account and anyone who would like to keep in touch just let me know and I will send you my MSN address via personal message! Love ya xx


----------



## Twiglet

Righto I just found this link on FB for blueberry nappies...and these include the minki type so thought I'd share just to share the love:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BLUEBERRY-ON..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item20aecaf426

I've not bought one as I paid £22.50 for mine the other day :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

And there's only 4 hours left :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> I know this is probably the wrong place but most of the people on my Facebook I know from here use this section so just letting you know that I have deactivated my Facebook account and anyone who would like to keep in touch just let me know and I will send you my MSN address via personal message! Love ya xx

aww hun why you deactivated it?? hope everything is ok babes ?? :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

bekki. whats happened babe? send me your msn?

:D

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yeah it's just me going through a crisis point at the moment, battling my inner demons so to speak. I had to deactivate it because I was close to the point of blarting out everything on there that's going through my head at the moment and it would just annoy a lot of people so I closed it down to avoid temptation! I will probably reopen it when I get my head straight and drag myself out of this pit of depression just safer for all concerned if I don't have the status update to hand lol xx


----------



## princessellie

haha status update can be very dangerous if things arent going brilliantly :hugs:

x


----------



## saraendepity

aww hun massive massive :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Just going to send :hugs2: 

And erm, shows how much time I spend on FB when I meant to put "found this link on ebay" not fb :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twiglet said:


> Just going to send :hugs2:
> 
> And erm, shows how much time I spend on FB when I meant to put "found this link on ebay" not fb :dohh:

Haha bless ya x


----------



## Twiglet

:blush:

I've let rip a lot of things on fb over the last few months...especially at "friends" so yep I know how careful you have to be :hugs2:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww becki :hugs: 

Ladies I know this isn't the right place but I feel like I know you lot more than anyone else on here n I need to talk to someone before I go mad. 

I'm really struggling with Halen, he's just getting worse, all he does is cry all the time, day and night. He doesn't sleep at all. He wakes every 30minutes screaming n its driving me mad. I have tried everything I can think of or have been suggested. I asked my HV today and her only advice as usual was bang him
in a bottle and stop BLW and force feed him purees as she said shes not satisfied with his slow weight gain and she thinks he wakes that oten because he's hungry. I don't believe that as he doesn't always wake for food, he often just wakes up crying n doesn't stop until he is so exhausted he just gives in. I'm ringing and msking an appointment to see a cranial osteopath next week but I can't afford it till Tuesday, I know it doedn't seem that long away but god it feels it. I feel like I'm going insane :cry: I'm so tired and stressed all I do is cry all day, I'm wakin up feeling ill, I'm dropping everything I touch, I can't even type on my phone I'm so tired my fingers just don't do what I want them too. It's taken me ages to write all this out as I just can't function properly. I can't even have a night off as he won't take a bottle anymore, just point blank refuses. 

I'm not sure why I've told u all this, guess I just need to let it all out as no one in RL believes me :cry:


----------



## princessellie

awww jayleigh :hugs:

wish there was something i could do

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I dunno, I feel so low :( I dread getting out of bed in the morning, I just feel like such a crap mum, I should know whats wrong with him he's my frickin kid!


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw Jayleigh, bit random but if you want any help it's not that far for me to come visit you, I hate to see people struggling :cry: must be so hard for you. 

Which bottles are you using when you try him on one? Could you try one that is easier for BF babies?

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Jayleigh bless you hun :hugs2:

I dont agree with your HV over the purree's...how is force feeding him meant to make either you or Halen feel better? :( :hugs2:

Edit: Also echo what Kirsten said...I only have to get on the X7 so if you ever need company or need to get out and do something I'd be willing to pop up. :)

Edit again: :dohh: As for you meant to know whats wrong with him as he's your kid...not true...I didn't know Caitlyn was lactose intolerant till I decided to research it myself...and this was only 3 weeks ago :blush: took me telling the doctors what was wrong with her for them to agree though :hugs2:


----------



## JayleighAnn

We know he's dairy intolerant as it makes him sick, but as for the constant screaming I just don't know. 

Thanks for the offers to come here :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't think he could be like that from being hungry, Freya gained pretty much no weight between 5 and 6 months, she has always been small, I think it is probably a slow gaining period of time for babies. 

How is he doing with BLW? Does he want to eat? Is the not sleeping affecting him a lot?

I mean it about coming over, if you think it would help at all I would be there!

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Since being on Wysoy Caitlyn's gained no weight and thats been the last 3 weeks. 

So I think what Kirsten says is true there...


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm not sure if not sleeping is affecting him, he gets ill alot and is very fussy, he won't play with the same toy for more than 5 minutes :shrug: he was ill over xmas and all he did was sleep, he slept in like 4hr blocks! I took him doctors about not sleeping n my doc said its normal :| I just don't know what to do anymore but I can't carry on like this. I just feel so unhappy towards him all the time cause he won't let me sleep


----------



## Twiglet

Could he be picking up on the stress from your idiot neighbours too? :( 

Is there anyone close by that could have him for a bit so you could sleep? I know that'd only refresh you for one day but still refreshment I guess?

Ohh we found Caitlyn prefers musical things and electronic things that talk to her and not stuff she has to make work if that makes sense? 

I wish there was something I could to help hun :( :hugs2:


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: Some babies do sleep a lot less than others but that doesn't mean that it's normal for Halen. My brother only slept 4 hours a night and not at all during the day til he was 3, but he didn't react to it like Halen is. 

I don't know what to suggest, I hope the osteopath has some answers for you.


----------



## saraendepity

aww Jayleigh huge huge hugs hunny :hugs: i really dont know wha else to suggest...i totally disagree with your HV, they always seem to suggest giving them formula or force feeding them purees as a fix to everything :dohh: wish i could be there to give you a huge hug :) 

hoping the osteopath can shed some light on what may be bothering him......:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

^ Sara hit the nail on the head there! My HV suggested me weaning from 9 weeks...go her ;) I held out till 17 and then now found out she's lactose intolerant so therefore didn't need it :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

omg 9 weeks !!! thats mental!!


----------



## Twiglet

Yep she wanted her on baby rice at 9 weeks 3 times a day as apparently that'd help her keep her milk down / sleep through the night...I never complained about her not sleeping through the night and no wonder she was being sick and not sleeping through :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

:hugs: JLA, i know exactly how you feel unfortunately, we have had osme pretty rough days behind us too... as you said, the screaming almost all the time when he is awake, it's a nightmare to get him down again, even if he has only been awake less then an hour.

He feeds fine thank god and it is the only thing that keeps him quite for a bit..:dohh:

Went to see the HV and she said he looks healthy, weight gain was perfect.. (gained 800grams in 2 weeks) go figure when all i do i s stick my boob in his moulth to have some silence LOL, she did however say that it seems some thing is wrong and bothering him.. Well Duhh! He is crying most of the day, not only the 3-4 hours on a specific time a day the way normal colic is described..

We took Cole to the Osteopath for the first time yesterday to the first practice that had opened after Christmas.. she mentioned his diaphragm is completely tensed up and one of the mayor veigns in his head that regulates those things is squeezed which is causing his crying sessions and symptomes.. she recons Cole should improve with a couple of sessions..

Next one is next week, he didnt really change after the first session but she said it might get worse before it gets better so FX!!!

JLA, id suggest yuo take him to an Osteopath! At least you can then rule these things out or understand better why he is giving you such a hard time babe :flower:



JayleighAnn said:


> Aww becki :hugs:
> 
> Ladies I know this isn't the right place but I feel like I know you lot more than anyone else on here n I need to talk to someone before I go mad.
> 
> I'm really struggling with Halen, he's just getting worse, all he does is cry all the time, day and night. He doesn't sleep at all. He wakes every 30minutes screaming n its driving me mad. I have tried everything I can think of or have been suggested. I asked my HV today and her only advice as usual was bang him
> in a bottle and stop BLW and force feed him purees as she said shes not satisfied with his slow weight gain and she thinks he wakes that oten because he's hungry. I don't believe that as he doesn't always wake for food, he often just wakes up crying n doesn't stop until he is so exhausted he just gives in. I'm ringing and msking an appointment to see a cranial osteopath next week but I can't afford it till Tuesday, I know it doedn't seem that long away but god it feels it. I feel like I'm going insane :cry: I'm so tired and stressed all I do is cry all day, I'm wakin up feeling ill, I'm dropping everything I touch, I can't even type on my phone I'm so tired my fingers just don't do what I want them too. It's taken me ages to write all this out as I just can't function properly. I can't even have a night off as he won't take a bottle anymore, just point blank refuses.
> 
> I'm not sure why I've told u all this, guess I just need to let it all out as no one in RL believes me :cry:


----------



## Blob

Awww luv i feel so awful for you :hugs: :hugs:

Does he sleep if you take him for a walk?? Like fresh air or something? I wouldnt know what to suggest just that some babies are like that. A friend, who is on here (preggers), her lil sister was like that apparently just didnt sleep at all and that was her 4th. Its not your fault at all :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sarah - He will, but only for 30minutes max, after that 30mins he's wide awake abd wont go back off.

Twiglet I've wondered that, he has always been like this but it was never this bad. 

He went bed last night at 7pm, he was tired but all he did was cry until we got him up at 8.10pm as I couldn't just leave him to cry. He went back to slerp at 10pm when I did and he woke up maybe 6 times after that, pretty much constant screaming until I fed him, but he didn't feed he was comfort sucking? He didn't want a dummy though? 
I sat and listened to him crying and it did sound like pain, although he'd had calpol but he still cryed like something hurt :(


----------



## saraendepity

awww hun :hugs: i do hope you get some answers soon

Sam thats great(well not but ykwim) hope cole starts to pick up soon :)

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> awww hun :hugs: i do hope you get some answers soon
> 
> Sam thats great(well not but ykwim) hope cole starts to pick up soon :)
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxx

;) Cheers babe, im hoping tit wont take to ling for it to have effect!

Bought LO a ecobubs nappy as i heard they were perfect for overnight.. put it on him and it's a nice fit thank god! However Cole sleeps on his side and around his leg his onesie was a bit wet.. so im not sure if it is sweat (as it is quite hot here atm) or if he leaked a bit.. but well see, it is 2nd hand so it should be nice and absorbent!

Anyhow, i made a pic so ill upload it later :)

Finally got him a vibrating bouncer chair too! He seemed to think it was alright for a bit but still cried like usual after a couple of min unfortunately... so much for that option :dohh:

I am now mostly resorting to settling him by lying in our bed and feeding him whilst he is swaddled and wedged and it still takes about an hour for him to fall asleep even if he is tired but at least he is having a bit of sleep afterward....


----------



## saraendepity

aww hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

Lunaty said:


> Finally got him a vibrating bouncer chair too! He seemed to think it was alright for a bit but still cried like usual after a couple of min unfortunately... so much for that option :dohh:

I forgot to say about the vibrating bouncer, sometimes when Leyla is really screamy with colic and won't lie on her back even in the bouncer, I put her on her front in it. I know it's a bit weird and probably would get me shouted at by the HV but I make sure it won't tip and it usually stops her crying. Obviously I don't strap her into it so I have to stay right next to her, but that's easier than pacing around with her over my shoulder.


----------



## Lunaty

LOL ill try it out ;) though i cn see it now, hell probably scream murder at me for even trying to put him face down on that bouncer :rofl:

You should see his face when i try to give him his dummy when he is upset, his face twisted in complete disgust and it's as if im trying to poison him :haha: i should really make a pic of that soon..!

Honestly what ever works though, we sleep Cole on his side now (in a wedge) and moslty he sleeps on our bed on the duvet which is very soft which would probalby set any HV off aswell but it is the only way i can get him (and us) some rest atm :winkwink:



Rachel_C said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Finally got him a vibrating bouncer chair too! He seemed to think it was alright for a bit but still cried like usual after a couple of min unfortunately... so much for that option :dohh:
> 
> I forgot to say about the vibrating bouncer, sometimes when Leyla is really screamy with colic and won't lie on her back even in the bouncer, I put her on her front in it. I know it's a bit weird and probably would get me shouted at by the HV but I make sure it won't tip and it usually stops her crying. Obviously I don't strap her into it so I have to stay right next to her, but that's easier than pacing around with her over my shoulder.Click to expand...


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Lunaty :hugs2:

I'm really not in a good mood today :cry: Little Moo is sick...she has diahorreia and everytime she eats it projectiles back up :cry: her cot is soaked, I was up from 1am till 3am with her and then again 5am till 7am...then she slept on me from 7am till 10am but I couldn't sleep as I was too worried about her :blush: 

It's a cough thing, cause whenever she coughs thats when the whole bottle comes back up :(


----------



## saraendepity

aww no poor caitlyn, and poor you :hugs: hope she feels better very soon x x x


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: JL, i only got half the convo as there were a few pages to read but i really hope the Osteo has some answers :hugs:

Twiglet :hugs: for Caitlyn. 

Lunaty; checked tirsokas and no small available yet sorry hun. As for LP Prairie nappies I think more will be on order once the value of the euro improves on the pound, tbh it's too expensive to order them and pay import fees aswell, by the time i've added VAT they'll be really expensive. 

Sara; any sign of your postie yet? :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

nope no postie yet :cry: havent had post for a few days tho so dunno if its os of the snow?


----------



## thelilbump

yea quite possibly, my post has been sporadic aswell :cry: Don't really blame the posites tbh it must be pretty grim for them but it is a bit :grr: too!


----------



## saraendepity

yeh, must be awful ...but i want my nappies :hissy::haha:


----------



## Twiglet

^ WSS :lol: we've not had any post since the 23rd and we haven't even got that much snow :nope:

Caitlyn has managed to keep ready brek down :wohoo: and 2oz of milk :wohoo: little steps!


----------



## kirsten1985

Good Twig, hope she feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

aw thats great Twiglet :) i'm sure she will be feelin loads better v soon :)


----------



## Twiglet

It's been okish today! A tad better :wohoo:

I got my dalmations pawprint blueberry [minki kind] and tbh I am NOT loving it right now..its not the cuteness I anticipated :cry: 

I'll see how much I like Moo in it but I wish they had the cow print one in instead as thats the one I wanted!


----------



## thelilbump

Sara; i know. My postie came today and fetched me my soapnuts i ordered wednesday but no itti's that were disptched tuesday? Thats a bit odd but i blame weather!

Twiglet; glad she's feeling bit better :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

i still dont have my soap nuts either :hissy: i want nappies and soap nuts :cry: on a good note i bleached all my inserts yesterday (naughty i know but they needed it !) and stripped everything and i am so so pleased woth everrything being all nice and sparkly clean ! :happydance:

sara

xxxx


----------



## kirsten1985

I got my soap nuts about 2 days ago :haha: I haven't used them yet though. I got a weeks worth of post all in one go, was really cool! Still missing a few nappies though :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

did you get yours from in a nutshell Kirsten???


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh soapnuts sounds intriguing! Am off to find out more about them :D


----------



## thelilbump

so my Oh cracks me up. Few days a go I mentioned soapnuts again to OH (mentioned few months ago he wasn't impressed then) and he said quote "what blo*dy rubbish". This morning they arrived and he looked at them and said "what the he*l they gonna do?!" and as i loaded up the washer with nuts and nappies (stop giggling at the word nuts :blush:) he just looked at me like I was nutty (see what i did there :haha:).

Anyway he's just bought the nappies through to me and said
"well I am impressed the nappies don't smell of p*ss"

Ha! Eat your words Mr TLB! :haha:

He's so gonna shout at me if he reads that :laugh2:

Got to say first impressions are pretty good but I'll wait and see what they like after a few washes :shrug:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hello ladies, well I would like to admit to being a failure! I stopped using reusable nappies a while bag for various reasons including leakage from runny breast milk poop and the concern they were hurting Cassidys tummy BUT now she's older and more 'bulky' I am going to jump back on the band wagon, fish out the terrys and try again! I'm going to stick with the Terrys because I have a tight budget so need to keep costs down! However I will be needing some new wraps because Cassidy has grown so fast and outgrown the ones I have! So my question is, what wraps are best for me to get considering I panic about everything?? Which ones are less likely to make me go ''oh my she can't breath'' lol I don't want to fail at this so please help! Oh and I love you all xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Not a failure! I did cloth from Hayden being 4mo-right before he turned 2. Then for the past few months we haven't done them at all :( But we just went back yesterday, yay!!!! I hope it works out better for you this time. My personal favorite PUL wraps are Thirsties.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thankyou for your reassurance hun I can't believe how nerve racking cloth nappies can be lol!
I just ordered 4 Bummies wraps mostly because it specifically said 'no stiffness around the tummy area' I will see how we get on with those and then I may add to them when my confidence develops a bit! x


----------



## kirsten1985

Aw Bekki you're not a failure! :hugs: I bought a fleece Tots Bots wrap the other day (pre-loved) and it's lovely and soft and did the job fine yesterday. It def wouldn't dig in, it's got a really wide front waistband bit and feels very nice. 

Maybe you might think about trying nappies with a lower rise? That way they wouldn't be digging into her tummy as they would be lower down, below where their tummy sticks out, lol. I find mine are quite low and I never feel like they are digging into Freya. 

If you come across any pre-loved, itti bittis have a low rise, and I think my BG AIO Organics must do as they seem the same sort of size. The BGs are also very thin at the top, so it's just like one thin layer against their tummy instead of a great fat bit, if that makes sense!

Have you had a look on the cloth nappy tree site? Might be some cheap ones.

Glad you're back! :D


----------



## saraendepity

aww bekki, you are so not a Failure! :hugs: have you thought about using wool?? you can get wool wraps that you just pull on :thumbup: they are a little more pricey and you have to Lanolise them but they defo wouldnt dig in to her lil tummy:) are you feeling any better hun? :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks hun, feels great to be back I've really missed this place :hugs: 

I'm going to have a browse today see what I can find! Was supposed to be going out to buy something for my birthday (because OH couldn't be bothered to get me something for on the day :cry:) but as the weather is bad it looks as though I'm stuck in for now so am going to wash the Terrys and sort through the others and see what I can still use and what's too small and have a look online for some possible nappy bargains :thumbup:

I'm feeling a bit better now Sara, I deleted my mother off FB which was the main issue. Managed the last 25 years of my life without her so I don't need her really. Sad but true!

Also need to have a major clean up, the house is a right mess. Struggling to put Cassidy in her carrier on my back though and she won't settle on her own.
Accidental 'attached parenting' going on there I think. So I'm going to get OH to strap her on so I can have a really good sort out :haha: I laugh because what are my chances I will actually get anything done that I want to!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

yeh i know what you mean about Mum's...mine is well and truly out of my life at the moment .... hope you find somee stuff you like and hope you get some work done in the house!! i always set out with great intentions but it rarely all gets done!:cry: i cant wait till my house is tidy again!LOL ......... 

wonder if i'm getting any post today .................. off to make brekkie and stalk the postie!LOL 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: Bekki!

i second the itti's, they have a fab low rise though they are not a very cheap option.. :) Maybe you can ask Ellie to make you some nice mammymade wraps that dont go up to high and are nice and soft :)


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh and i agree to on the mother front...
I moved out when i was 15, at the time it was impossible for me to get along with her and swallow her crap..

She is still quite difficult at times but at least i found a way to deal with it now evn though that means keeping my moulh shut a times when i disagree and just nod :haha:

However if i strongly disagree i will tand my ground and she knows it..


----------



## Bekkiboo

Lol Sara, hope your postie brings you many wonderful (and fluffy) things! x

I was thinking of asking Ellie (I actually have her website up on another page lol) if she could do that but didn't want to sound cheeky :blush: but I do think her nappies are gorgeous and I am determined that at some point I will buy something from her lol

*Shouts for Ellie*

Oh Ellie my dear :flower: Any chance of some custom wraps with low rise? 

:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i'm sure she will hun, tho i know she is suffering at the moment with nasty MS! i'm dyinig for an AIO from her ....have to wait till the moneys situation gets better.......soon hopefully i'll be having one hell of a cloth spending spree :) 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: bekki welcome back, as the others said you're not a failure at all :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

hiii :wave: course i will babes, let me know what rise you want, i normally make my wraps a bit higher rise so they fit bigger babies then with an extra strip of velcro on the inside so you can fold it down and use for smaller babies, with it folded down the rise is about 13.5" and with it fully opened the rise is about 18"

ps. sara, i got onnnnn :D

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aww thank you hunny x How do I measure the rise then? Lol

by the way I just won a hotsling and some huggalugs from bigmamaslings!! :-D


----------



## princessellie

ooh well done!!!

to measure rise for wraps, put a fitted nappy on lo, the measure round from just above back of nappy, up through legs, to just above front of nappy, i would peronally add another inch just to be on safe side cos while short rise is good, a wrap that doesnt cover the nappy is no good to anyone lol

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ahh I get you! I will do that tomorrow because Cassidy is being really grizzly tonight for some reason and I don't want to mess with her anymore than I have to - Might have something with making her sit in Costa with me most of the day lol.

Good news though, I have a few Naughty Babies nappies from when I tried before and we have managed to spend the whole day using only them and NO disposables and NO leaks and she even did a poop in one of them! :happydance:

I'm using a disposable for bed though just until I am comfortable enough to not worry about getting poop on the covers, although I reckon that the Naughty Babies would be very good as a night time nappy, After all she has spent quite a bit of today in her pram sleeping! 
I will upload photos I took of her in one of them in the photo section as soon as I can :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:hi: Bekki 

Urgh am totally hating life right now Tabs has horrid nappies just now :sick: and MS has kicked in and its soooo meaaannn :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs: Sarah....cant be a good combi :sick:


----------



## Blob

Nope its meeeaaaan think she does it on purpose :lol: 

So where do i get these magical soapnuts from?? :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

www.inasoapnutshell.com <------thats where i got mine from they still havent come but we havent had post for over a week now, apparently all the Mail is stuck at sorting offices so you have to pick it all up yourself :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

^^ thats where i got mine too, the 'free' sample that costs 75p :laugh2: 

oow sara thats rubbish, my postie has still been coming but theres still no signs of the itti i had to order in. I know the orders been dispatched so hopin it'll be here soon :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

:cry: i need bum fluff n i gotta wait till atleast monday ..... then thats if they have even got to the sorting office.....bloody 'Royal' Mail bet the queen gets her bum fluff when she wants it :hissy: :haha:


I HATE SNOW!!!


----------



## princessellie

LOL sara, im pretty sure the queen doesnt order bum fluff as you so eloquently call it hahaha

x


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

Has any one else had leakage from the leg elastics in Bumgenius pockets v3?
I sleep Cole on his side and every single time his side around the leg and top is wet through! If he does a poo yo can see it coming through the stitches at the leg elastics?!

Maybe i am not stuffing them enough>? He is only on the big insert that is folded at the front to make it the smallest setting, but i do notice that it seems to sink to the bottom and not stay at the top of the pocket to cover his while bum...

Any tips are greatly appreciated as i cant really use them this way now :(!


----------



## Blob

Oh hun i dont really as i didnt use them until Tabs was bigger :hugs: Only one of my nappies i remember coming through the stitches as its still stained :dohh: 

Sara thats shit from your postie ours brave our drive which is a mile of sheet ice :shock: Like you drive and skid all the time..kinda fun if Tabs wasnt in the car :haha: Our nearest sorting office place is like 1hr away so i would have a fit.


----------



## thelilbump

Sara; :rofl:

Sam; I always find the BG, well any of my BTP nappies, leaked at the legs whenever my LO was inbetween sizes?


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Sara; :rofl:
> 
> Sam; I always find the BG, well any of my BTP nappies, leaked at the legs whenever my LO was inbetween sizes?

yeah it was the same for us Sam...she always has little leg leaks when she's too little for the next size up but too big for the one she's on :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Has anyone tried the econobums and are they any good?? (it's that budget thing again lol)

I'm eager for the wraps I ordered to arrive because managing a full day on 3 NaughtyBaby nappies is rather tricky :haha: 

Once the wraps are here I can whip out the Terry cloths and really go to town :thumbup:

Also Ellie, I haven't got round to measuring Cassidy yet. I had a whirl this morning but my brain froze and I couldn't fathom what to do for some reason. Making a mountain out of a mole hill lol!

Will get OH to do it a bit later when he gets back from the garage! 

Off topic a little bit, but does anyone know anyone who knits large thick and soft blankets, You know the kind you can't help but put against you face? lol

I'm after a customised blanket for Cassidys cot bed so if anyone knows anyone who makes beautiful and soft large blankets can you point me in their direction so I can ask them to make one for me pretty please :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

not tried the econs sorry. Think they're pretty new tbh?


----------



## princessellie

dont worry hun, just do it whenever :D

x


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm well i tripple stuffed it last night LOL.. the big insert on the medium setting and two doublers! No poo stains this time yet he again was a bit wet!!! GRRRRRRR

Hmm he must be inbetween sizes but he still looks fine on the small setting.. he is only 4,8 kg's..

Ive now got him ina homemade pocket with a hem microfiber trifold and a microfiber doubler.. hopefully that will not leak and i know it is just the BG's atm..

Poor bubba is due for his first set of vaccinations today too :( im not looking forward to it! He is already miserable... a fever with it is gonna be a nightmare!


----------



## saraendepity

aww poor cole....i'm sure he will be ok though:hugs: you might find that the fit of the BG just isnt suiting his shape at the moment hun...i quite often find that Daisy will leak in one particular brand for a week or so if she is changing shape IYGWIM? depending on the cut of the nappy etc :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Hey ladies, just a quicky as the laptop is still broke :( MIL decided on Friday to feed LO mash which was fine, until she said she'd banged a load of butter in it :saywhat: se knows Halen's dairy intollerant but didn't think butter would do
any harm :wacko: so all he did yesterday was have diarreah, scream and cry in pain :cry: I felt so helpless, I gae him baby gaviscon and calpol but it didn't really help much. He has awful nappy rash today and keep being sick. It's the first time he's ever had dairy directly as we realised he was dairy intolerant before we where weaning. MIL feels
awful about it an I know she didn't mean to, but it was so hard to see him in pain and couldn't help.
I'm ringing the osteo tomorrow to book and appt and we'll see where we go from there. 

I hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh bugger JLA!!! I hope he will feel better soon darling..

I rang the doc this morning at 8 and had an appointment for 11.30 to get his first vaccines and a checkup and i was hoping to discuss the colic and see if he could prescribe something.. now i get a call 30 min before the appointment to cancel cause they ran out of the bloody vaccine!!!!!!! GRrrr

I deliberately had to keep him up to go and now he is in a state! :(

Ohh and the stupid homemade pocket leaked too!!!! I really need to find something that fits properly atm.. I hope Sara's BB's will fit him good.. :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oh :hugs: Jayleigh..hope he perks up soon hun..

And :hugs: to you too sam..hope Cole settles a little...any sign of the BB's?? there might be a little something extra in there for you too :) tho i dont know if it will be of any use to you :shrug: :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oops sorry double posted !:dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> oh :hugs: Jayleigh..hope he perks up soon hun..
> 
> And :hugs: to you too sam..hope Cole settles a little...any sign of the BB's?? there might be a little something extra in there for you too :) tho i dont know if it will be of any use to you :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

Finally got him off to sleep, hopefully hell stay asleep for a couple of hours now..
No BB's yet though it is still morning, i generally get the mail at around 1pm here.. so i am keeping my FX i will get the package today!
Cant wait to see whats in it then :blush: im always so curous when it comes to these things haha

btw, ive seen this uber cute nappy that would be perfect for daisy, i am really tempted to get it for her hahahaha!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> oh :hugs: Jayleigh..hope he perks up soon hun..
> 
> And :hugs: to you too sam..hope Cole settles a little...any sign of the BB's?? there might be a little something extra in there for you too :) tho i dont know if it will be of any use to you :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Finally got him off to sleep, hopefully hell stay asleep for a couple of hours now..
> No BB's yet though it is still morning, i generally get the mail at around 1pm here.. so i am keeping my FX i will get the package today!
> Cant wait to see whats in it then :blush: im always so curous when it comes to these things haha
> 
> btw, ive seen this uber cute nappy that would be perfect for daisy, i am really tempted to get it for her hahahaha!!!Click to expand...

aw bless him..hope he sleeps for a while for you :hugs:

LOL i wouldnt gett too excited its not that good :blush: just hope it can be of some use to you....really hope it comes today..i posted it aggeeees ago and the PO woman said about a week but i think the snow has delayed :hissy: 

what have you seen?????..you're gonna tempt me into more fluff buying !LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam have u tried boring old terrys? Thats all we used for the first 11ish weeks as pockets where to big so didn't fit tight enough around his legs which led to leaks and explosions :shrug:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> oh :hugs: Jayleigh..hope he perks up soon hun..
> 
> And :hugs: to you too sam..hope Cole settles a little...any sign of the BB's?? there might be a little something extra in there for you too :) tho i dont know if it will be of any use to you :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Finally got him off to sleep, hopefully hell stay asleep for a couple of hours now..
> No BB's yet though it is still morning, i generally get the mail at around 1pm here.. so i am keeping my FX i will get the package today!
> Cant wait to see whats in it then :blush: im always so curous when it comes to these things haha
> 
> btw, ive seen this uber cute nappy that would be perfect for daisy, i am really tempted to get it for her hahahaha!!!Click to expand...
> 
> aw bless him..hope he sleeps for a while for you :hugs:
> 
> LOL i wouldnt get too excited its not that good :blush: just hope it can be of some use to you....really hope it comes today..i posted it aggeeees ago and the PO woman said about a week but i think the snow has delayed :hissy:
> 
> what have you seen?????..you're gonna tempt me into more fluff buying !LOLClick to expand...

Id get excited about a post stamp m afraid :rofl:
Is her B-day or something coming up soon?! It's to cute to leave LOL..
Or maybe i should leave it for secret easter? :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Don't mean to come across as dense or anything... But I am ordering some of them bogof Flip nappies and when I add 2 in my basket it shows as full price, does this get adjusted further down the line or am I supposed to just add 1 in the basket and then they send the extra one automatically??? I'm confuddled x


----------



## princessellie

id add one?

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thank you Hun, I amaze myself at how thick I can be sometimes, I mean I nearly brought over 50 quids worth of nappies lol, would you like me to keep a pack to the side when they arrive Ellie, for when you are able/allowed to buy them? Lol x


Update: okay so I ordered the bogof flip stay dry in zinnia, the bogof econobums and 2 tots bots x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sorry it's me again, don't mean to hog the thread but i've got to speak to someone, I'm really peed off at OH!

So he comes upstairs to tell me it's snowing again which was nice then he lays down next to me, also nice. I then though it a good moment to bring up the cloth diapering and told him how happy I was it was going well so far. I then went on to say how Cassidy had fell asleep in my arms today a few times without being rocked which I was pleased about. I then made a comment somewhere along the lines of 'i think what I'm doing is classed as attached parenting' to which mark threw a hissy fit telling me I sounded like my sister thinking I know it all and he asked if I was delusional or something! I was quite upset by this statement and I asked him to leave me alone as I was angry with him, to which he said 'well aren't I allowed an opinion then' and I said my opinion was on a range of different things to do with parenting but his was on me, he was judging me!

To stick the knife in more he told me that 'this is why people don't like you and you'll never have any friends while your like this' he knows how upset I am that I can't make friends easily.... Trust issues and all that!

I so badly want to get the kids and leave right now because I know this is how it's always going to be between me and him! I know I can be a lazy cow sometimes but he knew this and after leaving me for someone else he chose to come back and be with me and the 
kids!

The house isn't even as bad as he thinks it is, yeah a bit cluttered and unorganised but certainly not dirty! 
I had a rough last few months with Cassidys pregnancy and got behind on a lot and things didn't change after the birth with the on demand breastfeeding, painful nipples, mastitis etc, I just got so far behind but he promised he would help me catch up on everything to a point that I could maintain it by myself again but he hasn't bothered and I'm so overwhelmed!
I could just cry at the moment, I really can't think of any other reason now why I'm with him other than the kids, Im not even sure if I love him anymore?

Sorry ladies, I didn't mean for it to be so long but once I got going I couldn't stop.... Of outside for a naughty ciggy and a cry now xx
He's been out all day whilst i've been at home with the 3 kids, the boys fighting


----------



## Lunaty

he sounds like a bit of a dick to be honest darling..

why does he feel it's necessary to throw a fit at the way of parenting if everything is going ok along the lines of baby>?

so am i miss understanding things or does he rather want to use disposables and spend more money.. or is he just not agreeing with the holding ?

I must be honest if you are questioning whether it's all worth it and youve already had a history id would choose happiness for myself but i cant see all the things that happen of course :)

:hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm the first to admit Im not perfect but sometimes he says things that really make me feel down and make me doubt myself. I would understand if I'd changed in some way since being with him but I've always been the same person I am now. Yes I'm tired sometimes and stressed, 3 kids down the line who wouldn't be?
Everytime we have a row I tell him I'm leaving him and everytime I mean it but then he'll change and be all sweetness and light and I'll start to feel guilty about leaving him because I'm too nice to want to hurt anyone!
Even if I did decide to, he's all I know, I'd be lost and I have nobody to turn to!
I don't know, maybe it is me and I just don't see it, I mean he does have a point, I don't have friends so something about me must stop people wanting to be friends with me!

All I know is I think our relationship has run it's course but I don't know what to do about it, he'll probably lay the guilt trip on me and I'll cave and end up staying, I could slap myself for being such a coward!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

and just to add, OH has said since day 1 I can't leave Cassidy to cry and to pick her up which I was fine with, I can't stand to see her cry either! But the last couple of weeks he's decided that she needs a routine and I can't keep holding her all the time (which is what she's used to) but it's all about what suits him in a 'that's final' kind of way!
He barely holds her, has her for 2 minutes and thinks he's done his bit and passes her back! 

I think at this point the best thing to do is make arrangements to go, he won't leave, I've asked him to go in the past and he refuses because he knows it's harder for me to uproot with the kids and he knows I have nobody to turn to!


----------



## Lunaty

If yo do think the relationship has run it's course and he is making things deliberately hard for you (and you for him for that mater) then i my eyes that would say enough but of course everyone is different..

No one has the right to say no person will like them the way they are, thats simply not true and said to be hurtful!
And to say you dont have the strength to go through with it etc. just goes to show how much he's got you down..!

I would really urge you to have a talk with someone, preferably a proffesional, just so you can dig a bit and see what you really want and where you stand..
When i was going through some stuff and had to clear my head, i talked to the doc who referred me to someone and even though i only went 2 times it did make a lot of difference and it encouraged me to make some changes!!

Id really recommend that specially since youve already got 3 kiddos to think about too of course :)

:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> oh :hugs: Jayleigh..hope he perks up soon hun..
> 
> And :hugs: to you too sam..hope Cole settles a little...any sign of the BB's?? there might be a little something extra in there for you too :) tho i dont know if it will be of any use to you :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> Finally got him off to sleep, hopefully hell stay asleep for a couple of hours now..
> No BB's yet though it is still morning, i generally get the mail at around 1pm here.. so i am keeping my FX i will get the package today!
> Cant wait to see whats in it then :blush: im always so curous when it comes to these things haha
> 
> btw, ive seen this uber cute nappy that would be perfect for daisy, i am really tempted to get it for her hahahaha!!!Click to expand...
> 
> aw bless him..hope he sleeps for a while for you :hugs:
> 
> LOL i wouldnt get too excited its not that good :blush: just hope it can be of some use to you....really hope it comes today..i posted it aggeeees ago and the PO woman said about a week but i think the snow has delayed :hissy:
> 
> what have you seen?????..you're gonna tempt me into more fluff buying !LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Id get excited about a post stamp m afraid :rofl:
> Is her B-day or something coming up soon?! It's to cute to leave LOL..
> Or maybe i should leave it for secret easter? :haha:Click to expand...

LOL nope not her B day till june .....:)

Bekki Massive Massive Hugs hun..it really sounds to me like you have made your mind up hunny :hugs:

i agree with Sam, i'd defo get yourself to see someone, speak to your HV they can refer you if you want it....if you eve need a shoulder or rant you know where i am...i would offer you a bed .....well a sofa and a few blankets etc if i lived closer hun massive massive :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks hun, I've actually been considering going to my doctors. I really need someone to listen whilst I get it all out and whilst I love this place I find it hard to put things into words so you guys don't get the full story, I've never been good with the written word! But I do thank you for your opinion on it Lunaty :hugs:

Anyway enough of that depressing nonsense, on a fabulous note, I can't wait for my new nappies to arrive :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs: hun....what have you ordered again hun?


----------



## Bekkiboo

I ordered the bogof flip in zinnia and the bogof econobums and 2 tots bots fluffles (I think) yesterday! I also ordered 4 bummies wraps the other day! Not sure how long it's all going to take to get here though with this snow!!!!

I'd like to add if anyone knows about any other bogof offers I'd love to hear about them, I love bogof lol x


----------



## saraendepity

lol i love BOGOF too :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh and my sister in law in being induced today (pending a room on delivery) so I get a brand new niece soon :happydance: 
I've been trying to convince her to go the natural route, with breastfeeding, cloth nappies and babywearing :thumbup: but I'm not sure if she's convinced!

Update: My order for the Flip, Econobums, and Tots Bots has been dispatched :happydance::happydance:

The wraps I ordered before them still haven't been though :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki huge hugs hunny I'm sorry ur OH is being a dick :hugs:

well ladies my laptop is truely dead :( it's gonna cost more than the laptop is worth now to fix it so we've bought a new spangely sony vaio :yipee: 
I have an appt at the osteo tomorrow so fingers crossed they can help us


----------



## Lunaty

yeah my macbook is starting to fall apart slightly too LOL ive had it since 4 years now though..with pretty much everyday use!

Im eyeing that new macbook that came out end of last year.. :cloud9: but i still need to convince Dh that we need it as oldie still does the job even though it's tethered.. i told him he could have the old one then :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL yeh we defo need a new Lappy..tho it still works and we have a fairly new PC so cant really warrant it :cry: hope you have fun with your new Laptop Jayleigh and hope the Osteo helps some :hugs:

Bekki; hope your SIL gets a room ..... GL to her :D

Sam - just buy one and then he cant do anything about it !LOL....any sign of new fluff? 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Grr not yet, i hope to have some by this afternoon! Im getting impatient now LOL, no mail at all yesterday

I had him in a sposie last night and the thing leaked like crazy this morning.. i dont know how people do it! Having a sposie on all night...it just doesnt work 

Im off to the osteopath in 2 hours for Cole, hopefully this session will help him a bit..

And ill also have to make a pic of my complete stash now! It's building quite nicely haha


----------



## Lunaty

I wish i could just buy one, though my finances are reliant on Dh atm :dohh: 
This is the first time i dont have my own income and it sucks!!!

Mind you we still have a joint Visa, but he would then be able to see it :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL its awful relying on them isnt it...my Maternity Allowance ran out the week before last and TBH we are really struggling at the moment so i cant spend how i usually would :cry: lol ...i'm just realisig how much of a Shopaholic i am :blush: tho hopefully he will get this new job and we will have more pennies and i can buy lots more fluffy things!!!!! 

oh i really hope those BB's get there soon...i hate it when post takes ages..i always feel really guilty :(

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam what happens at the osteo? Have you noticed a difference with Cole yet? O/T but I'm sooo jealous, I'd love a mac book bit can't afford one :( I'm surprised it's not available on the NHS considering acupuncture is! It said on a website it can be but most doctors won't refer you :wacko: I'm not fussed about paying for it, I'd pay the earth if it stopped him crying n made him sleep!!


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Sam what happens at the osteo? Have you noticed a difference with Cole yet? O/T but I'm sooo jealous, I'd love a mac book bit can't afford one :( I'm surprised it's not available on the NHS considering acupuncture is! It said on a website it can be but most doctors won't refer you :wacko: I'm not fussed about paying for it, I'd pay the earth if it stopped him crying n made him sleep!!

He has been a bit easier, still crying but not the whole day.. lets say he starts getting difficult form around 3 pm till bout 11pm when we go to bed.. ( as in impossible to get him to nap and crying all the time...) instead off from morning till night..

The osteopath just manipulates his body to a better position, feels blockages tenseness etc, getting the body to recognize the right position .. it may take a couple of session for the body to adapt and listen to the signals though

It helped me a lot with my back though i feel i need to go again after labor etc :dohh: i hope hell be a bit better again after this session :thumbup:

Id give anything a go.. acupuncture seems to work well too! I almost had some to get pregnant but i didnt need to as i fell pregnant that cycle LOL

As for the macbooks, yeah they are bloody expensive, but theyll be going up in price soon too.. (i used to work a lot in that area!) They are the best computer i have every had and ill never go back.. (though if i had too i would buy a Vaio too ;) )... i managed to buy this one before i even met Dh and was living on my own.. i had the cash then, nto having to worrie bout anyone else :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh and Sara dont feel guilty, it always takes ages here ;)
Ive got a package form you before so im not worried haha

Damn Cole just woke up aftre only 20 min nap grrrrrrr


----------



## saraendepity

LOL..it is defo on its way, i promise!!!

Oh no...Daisy only ever has 20 min naps through the day now unless i am wearing her :dohh: you should see me run round trying to get things done while she sleeps !LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol Halen sleeps in 30minute blicks, then crys cause he's still tired :dohh: if we can get him back off he'll sleep another 1.5-2hours, but 9 times out of 10 he won't go back off :( 

Thanks Sam I'll be interested to see how it goes tomorrow. My doctor and HV won't take it seriously but I've noticed problems starting to appear; he's gaining slower than ever (I know this could be normal though so not too worried) he has constant dark circles under his eyes, he won't roll over any more?? He is more n more tearful And angsty everyday, he can't ever just chill he's constantly restless


----------



## saraendepity

yeh Jayleigh..Daisy is the same..tho will only go back off for maybe 10 mins and thats only if we rock her and keep her in our arms....and seems constantly tired...i gave in on sunday and did all her naps with me either holding, rocking or lying(i might have had a snooze tooLOL) with her and she went off loads better and slept a little longer and was a happier girl but when am i meant to do the house work if we do that all the time??? 

i really really hope the Osteo helps Jayleigh..i'm thinking about taking Daisy too..... Huge Huge :hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah Halen sleeps a bit better if I'm in with him but not massively so. He refuses to be rocked to sleep he likes to lay in bed with someone. 

Anyhoo nighty ladies I'm pooped!! Xx


----------



## saraendepity

Night hun..hope you get a good nights sleep :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Night hun x x

It's going to be a fluffy explosion this week and next with all the fluff I've ordered lol!

I think I've gone and got me enough to go full time when they arrive :happydance:

And what's more, I've thrown caution to the wind and put Cassidy in one of her Naughty Baby nappies tonight for bed, fingers crossed she wakes up dry! I couldn't imagine it would be anywhere near as bad as the stench of the disposables in the morning though!! x x


----------



## saraendepity

:happydance: YAY for nighttime fluffy bums:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Daddy put Halens nappy on last night....with the wrong insert in!! So Halen had soggy clothes this morning :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Snap! Cassidy had to be changed at about 3am due to soggyness lol

Oh and my SIL had her baby girl, 7lb 4oz at 37 weeks!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh thats a fantastic weight!! Bigger than Halen and he was 39weeks lol 

Have they named her? X


----------



## Bekkiboo

No name as yet but I'm sure it will be lovely :D

It was her back waters that went so they broke her primary waters at 7:20 and she was born at 11:55 so a very quick labour lucky cow lol

Just waiting on a photo to be sent to my phone, can't wait to see her :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Aww thats fab! :)


----------



## saraendepity

aw thats great :) i cant wait to start trying again..i LOVED being Pregnant.....:blush: 

Nightmare about the soggy bums......LOL @ your OH Jayleigh :dohh: rob has done that once but he's learned from his mistakesLOL..he's now chief night nappy putter onerer !LOL

Bekki, what inserts are you using? you might find you need some boosters or something more absorbent:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Awww Sara there's no harm in getting a bit of practice in eh? LOL

That's the million dollor question about the boosters, fact is I have no idea what they are other than they are reusable and made from some sort of material, perhaps that's where I'm going wrong?? LOL

I have some on order though so atleast I will know what those one are, it's just the ones I have, have been in storage for a bit and I forget LOL.

I'm gutted, had a snooze on the sofa and thought, It's okay I have the doorbell thingy plugged in and I'll hear if the postman rings it!

Well did he even bother ringing it?? Noooooooo he didn't!!! What does he think I have a doorbell for?? Decoration?? LOL 

I don't even know which one of many orders it is!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Were back from the osteo. He said Halen has tightness around the back of his neck and his diaphram. He said it's really common with colicky sleepless babies, apparently we should see a very small difference in a couple days and the more sessions we have the greater improvement. Fingers crossed eh?


----------



## saraendepity

oh i hope so Jayleigh!!!...Bekki for best absorbtion i would defo recommend some Bamboo Inserts/Boosters..they are defo the most absorbent IMO but they do take an age to dry compared to Microfibre etc :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've never tried bamboo but we have hemp and their great! We have a stuffins insert that has a small booster pad with it so its extra absorbant, fab for bed


----------



## Blob

Really hope it helps Jayleigh :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

bekki - congrats

jayleigh - :hugs: hope the sessions help


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Were back from the osteo. He said Halen has tightness around the back of his neck and his diaphram. He said it's really common with colicky sleepless babies, apparently we should see a very small difference in a couple days and the more sessions we have the greater improvement. Fingers crossed eh?

Thats what they said with Cole too..

We had his 2nd session yesterday and they (she got help form another osteopath!) gave both me and him treatment as apparently the birth had interrupted with our heartbeat connection and it was making him very anxious, and he also had a major headache that was causing tension in his diaphragm!

What a weird feeling was that! I could swear i could feel that connection going again, it was freaky! But i must be honest Cole has been a completely new baby!!!! I still dont want to believe it completely but i was able to put him to sleep 2 times without much fussing, no screaming in pain, it's like i have my old baby back!!!! :cloud9: He slept for 6 hours straight and this morning he went back to sleep trying to poo (which is always a major stress thing as it causes him so much pain!)

She said id be a bit emotional after the treatment as it was quite big and ive been a bit sobby, crying yesterday for a couple of times (he fell asleep on my chest for the first time in ages and actually truly gave me a first smile too :cloud9:) 

Words cant express but if he stays this way then ill be the happiest mom ever!!!

Im just wondering how we lost that connection some how in the first place..

Honestly JLA, stick with it!!! I hope your bubba gets to benefit from this too!
:hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam I'm so so pleased for you hun!! I hope he goes strength to strength, :hugs: I will be sticking with it we have our next appt the same time next week. How long did it take for you to see progress after the first session? Xx


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Sam I'm so so pleased for you hun!! I hope he goes strength to strength, :hugs: I will be sticking with it we have our next appt the same time next week. How long did it take for you to see progress after the first session? Xx

We got home and i fed him and he was already much more relaxed (because he had such a headache i gave him 2ml pamol as well as i was expecting things to get worse) but he went to sleep like an angel and has been ever since..

I just realized i have his first vaccinations today though.. i hope he wont return to his grumpy self :(


----------



## saraendepity

aww sam that brought a tear to my eye :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

I am so glad that worked for you Sam, you must be so pleased. I hope it works good for Halen too Jayleigh.

Freya has been in sposies for 3 days now with this diarrhoea, I miss my fluff so much but I can honestly say I could not have dealt with this in cloth. I have got through more than 50 sposies in that time, ridiculous. I could have bought a new nappy with the money I have spent on sposies this week! :hissy:


----------



## saraendepity

oh no Kirsten..is she (and Jake) getting any better? :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Sam; :hugs: i second what sara said :cloud9:

Kirsten; :hugs: Still no signs of getting better? Is it just a bug? Have you managed to take her to the docs/clinic? I posted your nappy yesterday too so i hope you can get back to fluff soon and you can try it out! 

Sara; Any signs of your fluffy post yet? I can't remember if i messaged you actually but i also posted your itti yesterday too, sorry that took a bit longer to come than expected, stupid snow :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

i am sooooo not well, paul made our dinner night before last, i told him all the ingredients to use, we had meatballs so he just had to mix all the stuff in the food processor then make it into balls and fry them...

he did it all and when he gave me them i was a bit paranoid he hadnt cooked them through, im always paranoid about food when im pregnant cos i dont wanna put my baby at any risk, but anyway he was adamant they were cooked through so i thought i was just being over paranoid so ate them...

yesterday all day leyla had the bad runs and i had the worst stomach pain ever :( so am pretty convinced ive been food poisoned, i told paul and he said oh i hope the mince was in date :saywhat: surely thats the first thing you'd check? i know i do!! 

so am basically feeling like crap atm and have so many orders still to do before i go on holiday, i think i'm gna have to shut the shop down for a bit to catch up :( i know this prob shouldnt be in here lol but i talk to you lot more than i talk to any else on here so seemed like the best place for it

x


----------



## thelilbump

oh babe :hugs: :hugs: hopefully it'll only last a day or two, try and not stress yourself out too much, everyone gets ill at times, hopefully your customers will understand :hug:


----------



## saraendepity

aww hun massive :hugs: get some rest if you can..i know you will have lots of orders but if you get some rest (or a little nap) i;m sure you'll feel loads better after that hun :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Sam; :hugs: i second what sara said :cloud9:
> 
> Kirsten; :hugs: Still no signs of getting better? Is it just a bug? Have you managed to take her to the docs/clinic? I posted your nappy yesterday too so i hope you can get back to fluff soon and you can try it out!
> 
> Sara; Any signs of your fluffy post yet? I can't remember if i messaged you actually but i also posted your itti yesterday too, sorry that took a bit longer to come than expected, stupid snow :hugs:

nope :nope: still no sign..i got an e mail from Pay pal saying it had been posted :thumbup: thanks hun!!! I HATE SNOW!!!! bloody posties have been a pain in the arse! i got my soap nuts yesterday but nothing else....we even went to the post depot on monday and they didnt have anything......said all parcels had been sent out :hissy:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I hope you feel better soon hun and remember not to let him cook again lol x


Someone should set up a posting business called Fluffyforce that concentrates on delivering all things fluffy whatever the weather LOL

Whatever the weather wind, rain, shine or snow, our fluffy wheels are good to go! :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

that's an ace idea!!


----------



## saraendepity

i concur!!


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Imagine the vans with that on the side!!

Awww Ellie i've been ill for a few days with a bug and its just no fun at all spesh with MS and toddlers and everything else to do :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs: sarah hope you are feeling better soon


----------



## Blob

Thanks luv, it totally sucks having MS and then on top being ill :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

hmm yeh i'd think it could be pretty nasty !


----------



## Blob

Its just evil :haha: 
Plus am trying to organise my sodding wedding....ok misery over :lol: 

Made myself some carrot, parsnip and ginger soup today though but not sure the ginger is working for me. Boooo!!

On a plus note i got an email today saying i get to reserve the new nappies i want on cheeks and cherries :happydance: So i'm exited about that.


----------



## saraendepity

aww poor you...not long now to the 'big day' you all sorted?? what new fluff you looking at ????

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

:( We're having such a bad day with Halen, he's just crying n crying n crying, he's had 1 15minute nap and then a 30min nap. He's now in bed tired but won't stop crying and nothing me or OH do is calming him down and I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun massive massive :hugs: really dunnp what to say...maybe tske it in turns to sit with him so you get a break :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well I've just fed him in bed and he went to sleep, and woke up as soon as I sat down on the settee :wacko: I think I'm going to go insane, I really do!


----------



## JayleighAnn

:| OH went in and Halen was wide awake, chatting away and giggling like he's had a full night sleep :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oh dear .......... they are sent to try us !


----------



## Blob

Awww Luv its so awful for you :hugs: :hugs: Such little buggers sometimes :lol:

I really dont know what to say either hun you seem to have tried everything, all i will say is that it wont last forever. Some babies are just like that and you are totally a wonderwoman to cope through it :hugs:
You tried putting an ipod on or something when you're with him?

Just looking at the new Blueberries and more issybears :cloud9:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well we're back to screaming before bedtime as usual. Dear Lord give me strength!!!


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

He's been crying for 1hour 40mins :( nothing either of us does stops him, I don't know what to do :cry: he's fed, clean, not teething, he's had calpol...there is nothing more I can do


----------



## thelilbump

JL :hugs: :hugs:

Do you think it's maybe something else? Perhaps in addition, Just with him being nearly 7 months he may have a tooth coming through? I know my Lo was terrible when her first tooth came through it was really difficult for her. I don't like recommending it but have you tried calprofen rather than calpol? just a thought anyway :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

whats the difference between the two? He went off in the end, after 2 hours of crying :(


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun...i agree with TLB..Daisy was TERRIBLE with her first tooth..(we are getting #2 now) and she's going the same way :nope: what about trying some teething powders? maybe his system is a bit upset if he is teething...calprofen has ibuprofen in which will help with any swelling etc....massive massive :hugs: babes

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Just gonna pipe in and say Caitlyn better be getting a tooth with the way she's been the last few days...tis alright as we're at the in laws so I'm not alone in having to cope with it!! Anbesol is the only thing working for ua at the moment :dohh: I dared to take her necklace off for a clean...worth hour of my life right there with the teething!!


----------



## Blob

Awww luv, another thing... you CAN combine calpol and calprofen together. They do totally different things (i was recommended by a doctor and my OH and dad are chemists :thumbup:) I do this when Tabs is ill or teething, I know people on here dont like to medicate but IMO if there is something wrong with Tabs there is no way that i'm going to leave her in pain :( 

:hugs: :hugs: I really hope he sleeps for you soon, Tabs is also screaming :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

yea as others said with the medicine. You can also using teething powders with them, we used ashtons and parsons they were pretty good. :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

i use Ashtons and parsons too..i dont think it actually helps with pain as such but helps with acidic pooes and other nasties that come with teething......apparently it knocks some bubbas out but it didnt with Daisy :shrug:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

We have ashton n parsons but it doesn't seem to make much difference? I will pick up some calprofen tomorrow and we'll see. His teething necklace seems to do sweet eff a! :(


----------



## Blob

Yea i dont think it works with some children but then again it might be working...he is a boy and they are all a bit exaggerated with pain and illness :lol:

:hugs: :hugs: 

I use some teething granuals too but Tabs refuses to take them :(

At one point i thought i was carrying around a bloody drugstore... had calpol, calprofen, teething granuals, bongela and then some tickly cough stuff from calpol too :dohh: It was awful...now i swear i have a druggy baby :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

We tried teething gel, the calgel and the dentinox one and all he did was suck it off my finger before it got anywhere near his gums lol


----------



## Blob

:lol: Yea Tabs really likes eating it too...just have to be quick.

Have you tried it yourself?? :rofl: Makes your tongue go numb.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I tried it any my throat went numb lol I also burnt my finger on a casserole dish...so I put some on lol


----------



## thelilbump

yea we used gel too but found the granules pretty good as they get round everywhere. It might just be worth testing with him, if it eases his crying then that could well be part the problem.


----------



## thelilbump

P.S sorry if my answers are a bit short it's just i'm doin work at same time :laugh2: x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sweety I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time at the moment x

Cassidy has 2 teeth that came in within days of eachother during the Christmas period, I did notice she would randomly cry when it appeared everything had been done I.e. Fed, napped, clean etc but she would have these random crying fits that lasted a few hours sometimes and nothing we did seemed to help!

The only thing that we have found that works for Cassidy is Anbesol (sp?) and making sure my hands are thoroughly clean she like her gums rubbed lol

I've found our teething necklace never worked, think I got ripped off there it's probably not even real!!
I do hope you get a break from it soon hun and poor little Halen gets some relief from whatever is troubling him x :hugs:


On a brighter note, I hope I don't miss the postie tomorrow, I have one parcel I know of that's coming tomorrow for sure (unless the postie chickens out with this weather lol) I had it rescheduled for tomorrow so I expect to get it tomorrow lol!
If I get it and it's fluff I'll take pics and post them x


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah Anebsol has been a godsend for us too Bekki! 

Caitlyn loves eating Ashton and Parsons teething powders :rofl: but Anbesol is ace! 

My fluff came but I'm all the way in Cornwall! I want it :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

Hey guys!

Cole had his first two shots yesterday and ive had the night from hell!!!
Nothing seems to sooth him (even BF!) he seems hungry constantly but fiddle,grunt,clamp down and pull himself off after a couple of min only to start screaming again... and he just grunts and cry's!! I had to give in at 4.30am as my nipples were so soar and made him some formula which he drank 70ml from and then seemed to be sleepy enough for me to put down finaly!! (only to wake up at 6am again..)

Ive been giving him pamol regularly but nearly 24 hours later he still is the same?!
Any ideahow long the side effects from those shots last? :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

Arghh torture!! 

I have to wait possibly 1-2 weeks for a WeeNotions wrap I ordered! A hot pink minkee with Cassidy emroidered onto it! I was going to put more on it but I was unsure of how the costing on their site worked, like if you want it added to another embroidery it's this much but if you want it singley it's that much, well the whole paragraphs baffled me so I kept it nice and simple lol!

I don't even know if any of the above makes sense!

I'm leaning more towards the kind of nappies that require wraps and I've no idea why lol x


----------



## Blob

Shouldnt last too much longer i remember it was about 24hrs with Tabs for most of hers i think once it lasted a bit longer :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

24 hours for the first and the third set. The second set lasts around 24 - 48 hours. Hope he improves soon Lunaty :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Lunaty said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Cole had his first two shots yesterday and ive had the night from hell!!!
> Nothing seems to sooth him (even BF!) he seems hungry constantly but fiddle,grunt,clamp down and pull himself off after a couple of min only to start screaming again... and he just grunts and cry's!! I had to give in at 4.30am as my nipples were so soar and made him some formula which he drank 70ml from and then seemed to be sleepy enough for me to put down finaly!! (only to wake up at 6am again..)
> 
> Ive been giving him pamol regularly but nearly 24 hours later he still is the same?!
> Any ideahow long the side effects from those shots last? :(


Hiya hun, I don't know how long it will last because Cassidy never had any side effects but I would like to give you both a great big :hugs: x x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: poor Cole and poor you! Halen was dodgy for abour 24-48 hours afterwards, back to normal on the 3rd day. We found that when his legs moved he just screamed, we ended up laying him on my chest and letting him feed like that as it meant he didn't need to move his legs to feed.


----------



## Lunaty

well lets hope hell be back to normal tomorrow!!! This is @$^&6$# horrible..


----------



## saraendepity

aww no poor Cole (and poor you sam) we didnt have any side effects really so cant help there hun:hugs: hope he settles very soon :hugs:

Bekki - i'm going thru a fitteds stage too at the moment :shrug: tho i am getting closer and closer to buying a Flip .... i keep getting closer and closer to the pament bit!LOL.....just a pain they dont accept Paypal....i have some pennies in there which wouldnt make it as obvious to OH if i got them :dohh: LOL

Jayleigh have you noticed any teeth poppin up ?? Like i said earlier Daisy went through hell for a few days with hers and seemed so so inconsolable :cry:

:hugs: to everyone...i'm going offline now or i'm gonna buy some things and get into trouble :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sara i've already agreed to go halves with someone this time but if you want I can order a second batch on wednesday next week and go halves with you, that way you can use paypal to pay me and your OH will never notice lol x


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh dear, i had a quick flick through the last few pages and seems everyone's having a rough time!

Sorry about sickyness for Sarah and Ellie, jabs for Sam and Cole, teething for Daisy, Caitlyn and possibly Halen, seems like there was more but I can't remember...

When Freya has had a really high temp we have done Nurofen and Paracetamol alternately with three hour gaps, as Sarah said they do different things and you can combine them so you are not giving the same thing over and over again. Works a bit better that way. Not sure if it would work for teething, but always worth a go!

Didn't go to the docs, but spoke to them on the phone, apparently sounds like Norovirus, my mum has it now, so I'm the last one standing, lol. I think I had it last year (at 5 months pregnant :wacko:) so that may be why I haven't got it this time. Freya still isn't keeping milk down, we're having to dilute it still, still has diarrhoea too. I'm gagging for a bit of sleep, don't think it's going to happen just yet though.

:hugs: to everyone xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Well no sign of teggies :( we had an awful night, back to feeding all night and then waking up at 7am wide awake, which would be fine if he hadn't of been up most of the night. He's went back off at 8 for half hour and he's now eating crumpets giggling away and I feel like death :(


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Well no sign of teggies :( we had an awful night, back to feeding all night and then waking up at 7am wide awake, which would be fine if he hadn't of been up most of the night. He's went back off at 8 for half hour and he's now eating crumpets giggling away and I feel like death :(

I can sympathies! Cole is not having any of it to go down since the last 4 hours and is screaming the place down.. it's bedtime for us now and poor hubby who has to work tomorrow is walking him in his pram out of desperation..

I couldnt even feed him to sleep anymore :nope:
I just dont know whats happening, he is even worse then he was before.. im so afraid that he is gonna stay like this after thinking he was all better form the Osteopath :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Oh dear, i had a quick flick through the last few pages and seems everyone's having a rough time!
> 
> Sorry about sickyness for Sarah and Ellie, jabs for Sam and Cole, teething for Daisy, Caitlyn and possibly Halen, seems like there was more but I can't remember...
> 
> When Freya has had a really high temp we have done Nurofen and Paracetamol alternately with three hour gaps, as Sarah said they do different things and you can combine them so you are not giving the same thing over and over again. Works a bit better that way. Not sure if it would work for teething, but always worth a go!
> 
> Didn't go to the docs, but spoke to them on the phone, apparently sounds like Norovirus, my mum has it now, so I'm the last one standing, lol. I think I had it last year (at 5 months pregnant :wacko:) so that may be why I haven't got it this time. Freya still isn't keeping milk down, we're having to dilute it still, still has diarrhoea too. I'm gagging for a bit of sleep, don't think it's going to happen just yet though.
> 
> :hugs: to everyone xx

Poor Freya, what a nasty bug!!! Knock on wood, i thank god havent had something like that in years.. im always trying to keep everything in i havtn vomited in years either!

I hope she will feel beter soon :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Thanks Bekki - its ok tho....i could do with a few more so i'll just order them when he isnt looking and make something up !LOL thanks for the offer tho hun :) 

Thanks Kirsten....sounds like you are still having one hell of a time MASSIVE :hugs: hun....really hope you dont get it again ... sounds awful. is there anyone who can watch Freya for an hour or so so you can catch up on some sleep? is Jake any better ? huge :hugs: tou all of you!

Jayleigh..i wish i lived closer so i could pinch him off you and let you get a couple of hours kip :hugs: my friends sister's LO sounds like Halen...she NEVER EVER sleeps tho and she has managed to get docs to give her a referral to see a consultant of some sorts to see if they can find a deeper problem.... she is also allergic to Dairy.....i think i read somewhere Halen is intolerant?? :shrug: just thought i seen some similarities.......MASSIVE MASSIVE :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Kirsten - :hugs: to you ll, hope Freya and Jake get better.

Sara - We think he's dairy intolerant, my doctor wont do tests till he's older, about 2yo. My doctor won't refer us to a pediatrician or a consultant or anything as "some babies are just poor sleepers, you just have to put up with it"


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Kirsten - :hugs: to you ll, hope Freya and Jake get better.
> 
> Sara - We think he's dairy intolerant, my doctor wont do tests till he's older, about 2yo. My doctor won't refer us to a pediatrician or a consultant or anything as "some babies are just poor sleepers, you just have to put up with it"

yes my doctor seemed to think Cole was perfectly fine, nevermind the 7 hour crying sessions and the trouble with sleeping..

mind you i am still hoping the last 2 days is becaus eif his shots and he will return to that sweet boy we brought home after the 2nd Osteopath session :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: aww hun, I hated Halen's injections, so much we're not having any more now. I just couldn't put him through it every time he reacted so badly to them. The first time he slept better after them, but the 2nd and 3rd times he was worse :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

My ellas house wipes are here!!! OMG their lush!!! I can't wait to use them! I want to use them NOW!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> My ellas house wipes are here!!! OMG their lush!!! I can't wait to use them! I want to use them NOW!!!!

yaay - i have some and LOVE em :) 

i'm still waiting for my new fluff...:nope: and we've had fresh snow so i doubt the postie will be out today :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: to everyone who needs them sorry a lot of you are having a rough time at the mo.

Sara; ahh nightmare! I hope they turn up soon :grr:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Just used them and their fab :thumbup: their big so I can fold em and get more wipes out of them! Gone with the cotton wool fluff left round his bits lmao


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: you still wanting some of those WAHM wipes from US?? i'm contacting her about Whole sale for my Web so if/when i put in an order i can get some for you at the same time hun ??

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh my word.... I just literally put my finger on what they were unable to deliver the other day due to my letter box being too small, I never expected it to be a free sample Coffee flavoured Baileys Mini :shrug::dohh:

I was expecting it was a parcel of some sort no never thought to check the pack the baileys came in for redelivery info until I picked it up whilst considering drinking it LOL!

How on earth that didn't fit in my letterbox I'll never know but now I'm gutted it wasn't the Flips....... where oh where are they???


----------



## kirsten1985

I was thinking Jayleigh, you say he is dairy intolerant, what about lactose intolerance? Lactose is in breastmilk too, I don't know what you can do about it, I'm off to look some stuff up, see if I can find anything for you.


----------



## kirsten1985

Well forget about that, lol, found some stuff and it sounds all wrong. Will keep thinking, not much else I can do, wish I could help in some way :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sara, yeah I'd love some, BUT I can't afford them atm which is why I haven't sorted them out yet :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Kirsten, my brother is lactose intolerant which was the reason I tried cutting dairy first, but surely if he was lactose intolerant it would mean he would be sick still with BF? I've been thinking about it the last couple days and I'm not sure :shrug: but not having the laptop has meant searching is such a hassle on the tiny ipod screen. Now we have a new laptop I will spend some time tonight having a research


----------



## Lunaty

Booh im still waiting for a couple of packages too and no sign yet!!!!
Im hoping they will arrive today finally! I need new Fluff :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> Kirsten, my brother is lactose intolerant which was the reason I tried cutting dairy first, but surely if he was lactose intolerant it would mean he would be sick still with BF? I've been thinking about it the last couple days and I'm not sure :shrug: but not having the laptop has meant searching is such a hassle on the tiny ipod screen. Now we have a new laptop I will spend some time tonight having a research

Yeah I dunno, when I looked it up (I looked on kellymom and an australian site), it said it would cause him to have greeny poos and colicky symptoms, and you never mentioned green poos so that can't be right. I just thought of it as I remembered hearing about it somewhere and thought I'd look it up. I'm dairy intolerant too, I won't let them test Freya but she won't be having any milk for a while either.

I just can't think of anything else as to why he gets so upset :(.


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Jayleigh


----------



## Lunaty

Maybe try cutting out all dairy.. (ive been minimizing it heaps!) but have been slack yesterday and i wonder if i did make a difference before..

They have loads of rice replacers like rice mil soy etc.. i dread to think how it tastes but hey ho.. maybe it will work.. ill definitely try it if Cole doesnt get better in 1-2 days


----------



## kirsten1985

I only drink soya milk, which is what Freya has, I use it in cooking now too. I don't think I will give her dairy til after she is 1, if that. I think oat milk tastes ok too, bit better than rice milk. I think oat milk is meant to be really good for you too or something? Always a bonus! :)


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: it takes a full 4 days for dairy to get out of your system but we use so much dairy in our house that it's gonna be hard for me to give it up completely though i know it is better.. normal dairy is so overrated... not nearly as healthy as being made out to be.. though i luvv my custard and full cream yogurt and chocomilk etc..

Not to mention chocolate which is a big no no in colicky baby's apparently.. :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

have your nappies still not come sam????


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> have your nappies still not come sam????

No they havent :(, i have my hopes up they will arrive today finally but to be honest ive been thinking that for the last 3 days :rofl:

bloody useless postie! When did you send them? Like 2,5 weeks ago now or something?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> Maybe try cutting out all dairy.. (ive been minimizing it heaps!) but have been slack yesterday and i wonder if i did make a difference before..
> 
> They have loads of rice replacers like rice mil soy etc.. i dread to think how it tastes but hey ho.. maybe it will work.. ill definitely try it if Cole doesnt get better in 1-2 days

I cut out dairy about a month and a half ago, we have soya everything lol even a dairy free cheese called sheese! 

Kirsten, his poo's were slightly greeny, not majorly though. Since I cut out dairy his poo's are more chicken tikka masala colour LOL and his projectile vomiting after every feed has stopped. I did post about it in the BF section in November as my HV was moaning when he was 4mo that he wasn't gaining enough weight and that I should bottle feed him and wean him at 4mo blah blah


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Maybe try cutting out all dairy.. (ive been minimizing it heaps!) but have been slack yesterday and i wonder if i did make a difference before..
> 
> They have loads of rice replacers like rice mil soy etc.. i dread to think how it tastes but hey ho.. maybe it will work.. ill definitely try it if Cole doesnt get better in 1-2 days
> 
> I cut out dairy about a month and a half ago, we have soya everything lol even a dairy free cheese called sheese!
> 
> Kirsten, his poo's were slightly greeny, not majorly though. Since I cut out dairy his poo's are more chicken tikka masala colour LOL and his projectile vomiting after every feed has stopped. I did post about it in the BF section in November as my HV was moaning when he was 4mo that he wasn't gaining enough weight and that I should bottle feed him and wean him at 4mo blah blahClick to expand...

Just a quick question, did he projectile up quite a bit or little bits? Cole is starting to projectile up his milk after feeds but not a lot of it thank god... his poo's however have been mainly tikki masala though :dohh:

I wonder if i should go back to the gp as he said to come back if it doesnt ease and he'd prescribe something for reflux.. i am not sure if he has it though as i dont know what is normal for a baby to spit up and what not.

As for the dairy, my god good going, i will miss the cheese haha, have you guys thought about a wheat intolerance.. im ean if he stil is this hard on the soy then you maybe able to cut out the dairy intolerance?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah sam it was something like that...i think it was just before new year?? actually i think it was about 2-3 days before so its been a while now:nope: i cant believe it has taken this long. i sent yours at the same time as i sent Jayleigh's and she recieved them about 2 days later or so ... i know there have been snow delays but this is takin the pee :hissy: so so sorry its taking so long hunny

sorry but :rofl:@sheese!!!!:haha:

any bubs feeling any better tonight?? really hope so 

sara

xx


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> yeah sam it was something like that...i think it was just before new year?? actually i think it was about 2-3 days before so its been a while now:nope: i cant believe it has taken this long. i sent yours at the same time as i sent Jayleigh's and she recieved them about 2 days later or so ... i know there have been snow delays but this is takin the pee :hissy: so so sorry its taking so long hunny
> 
> sorry but :rofl:@sheese!!!!:haha:
> 
> any bubs feeling any better tonight?? really hope so
> 
> sara
> 
> xx

Hmm wonder if it was the snow or if it's just NZ! I mean i can see it now, immigration checking the package and thinking why the hell does anyone need second hand diapers, it's a health hazard :rofl: 

I remember my moms Christmas package taking so long and when i finally got it thy had opened it and it said biosecurity checked.. :dohh: only to find a massive load of stuffy's and baby gro's :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

sarah, Halen has been better tonight :happydance: he went bed at 8.20pm no fuss! woke up at about 9.15 crying but settled back off with NO BOOBY!! normally he demands to be fed back to sleep but tonight he settled for a blanket (we're trying to see if a snug will help him sleep by himself in the day) and a dummy :yipee: he's just woke up now, OH is trying to settle him

Sam, we thought about wheat but I'm not sure how to go about it! Everything has wheat in it!


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> sarah, Halen has been better tonight :happydance: he went bed at 8.20pm no fuss! woke up at about 9.15 crying but settled back off with NO BOOBY!! normally he demands to be fed back to sleep but tonight he settled for a blanket (we're trying to see if a snug will help him sleep by himself in the day) and a dummy :yipee: he's just woke up now, OH is trying to settle him
> 
> Sam, we thought about wheat but I'm not sure how to go about it! Everything has wheat in it!

True, it's a big pain, the Osteopath actually recommended me trying it if dairy doesnt work..Thats the hard part about BF! You cant just switch to a different formula! And you cant try the formula as otherwise your supply wll drop grrr..

Awesome about the bedtime thing!!! Dh managed to get LO to sleep yesterday with a pram ride (he had been awake for ages and even with the boob wouldnt drift off...) Which is the first time since ages :thumbup:

Man this baby thing is the hardest thing i have ever done!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I remember my mum and her friends telling me its so hard having a baby and I laughed at them and said how hard can it be :nope: I was so so deluded!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Sounds like everybody's having a hard time at the moment :hugs: to everybody that needs them. Hope everybody's feeling better soon (and getting some sleep!) Leyla's had an off-colour few days too but I think it's just a cold (I have a stinker of a cold too). 

Yesterday, every single cloth nappy I put on her leaked - two itti AIOs, a tots bots easy fit, a smart nappy and even a normally bomb-proof pop-in :growlmad: Eventually I gave in and put her in a disposable (an eco one but still yukky). I've just put a load of nappies in and I'm stripping them, though I don't know if that's what it is cos they all leaked out of the top at the back :shrug:

To make things even worse, I've put a ban on myself buying more fluff :cry: I have a huge overdraft and I need to pay it off before my maternity allowance ends so all my spare money is going into that. I'm putting £2.50 a week into a pot though and when I have enough, I'm allowed to buy a nappy :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies,

How is everyone? It's quite in here! Hope everyones babies are ok now? 

JL hows halen?

Kirsten - Freya any better?

Sam how's cole getting on?

Sara; dare i ask if you had anything exciting this morning? I spoke to the woman at the PO the other day and she told me some areas are more backed up at the moment than they were at xmas. She just advised me to hold on to the receipt which i have filed away for safe keeping. :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:nope: still no fluff..tho i did get my soap nuts days ago ???? i'm going to the sorting office if they're not here tomorrow and gonna play holy hell!


----------



## kirsten1985

Hellooo, I thought Freya was a bit better this morning, but she was sick this afternoon so :shrug: I spoke to some friends that live round here this morning and they have all had it this week, but it lasted about 24 hours for their babies, why is lasting so long for Freya? She has had it 6 days now, and still can't keep formula down, I'm having to make it half water and half formula, which isn't good.

:cry: I hate it.

Hope you got some good post Sara!


----------



## saraendepity

oh no poor poor Freya..have you spoke to HV? 6 days is a while..has Jake got rid of it ? have you got any of it?? :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Jikes, 6 days is quite a while.. have you called the GP?

Cole is still grizzly, he is okay for a few min after his sleep and then it all starts over again, not to mention getting him to bed is such a mission.. :nope:

I hope the Osteopath can work some magic again the next time we go, which unfortunately is still 5 days away :(

Once he is asleep he sleeps quite long (like 3-4 hours) but in between those sleeps he is just cranky all the time and we have to really work to keep him from crying..

Anyhow, no mail for me either yesterday, it is saturday today so the last day i can expect something till next week... :growlmad:

I got Cole a Orange itti too which im still waiting for.. yay Orange, color of my home country LOL maybe that ll cheer him up!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I spoke to GP yesterday, just got to wait for it to go really. Nothing we can do. Jake is better, just worn out from it. My mum still has it though. I am ok, I had it last year so apparently I might be a bit immune from it. She wasn't sick last night, so hopefully (I have said this so many times :lol:) she is on the up. I don't even want to think about how much weight she has lost, she's going to have to do some serious eating to catch up!

I haven't tried my soap nuts yet (lots of hot soapy washes because of sick needed :haha:) have you tried them Sara? Do you like them?


----------



## Lunaty

Yay, i got my orange itti in the mail toda, though no sign of my other 3 packages.. :growlmad: funny because i bought the itti last!

Cole has been a nightmare to get to sleep, ive just spend about 2 hours on my bed with him trying to get him off.. he ate a bit then started crying for no reason then stopped again, drifts off then wakes again with sudden movement *he is swaddled and wedged!

It's so bloody hot too in the room (26 degrees) and he is sweating like crazy but f i take his swaddle off he wont go to sleep at all! I have the fan on but i is pointed away as otherwise that will wake him up too.. sight..


----------



## saraendepity

i'm quite impressed do far Kirsten....i have used them for about 6-7 washes now and so far so good :) i out a fresh lot of nuts in y'day with a load of nappies (one of hich was minging with one hell of an explosive poo) and it too 99% of the stain out ...:thubmup: i was v impressed with that :)


----------



## Rachel_C

saraendepity said:


> i'm quite impressed do far Kirsten....i have used them for about 6-7 washes now and so far so good :) i out a fresh lot of nuts in y'day with a load of nappies (one of hich was minging with one hell of an explosive poo) and it too 99% of the stain out ...:thubmup: i was v impressed with that :)

I liked them too... until I kept forgetting to take them out before tumble drying and now they're a crumbly mess :wacko: Good job I only got a samle (loved the cool little bag they sent) cos I don't think I'll keep using them unless I get a better memory.


----------



## saraendepity

lol yeh, i have nearly done that a couple of times but now i'm more in the swing i dont forget :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mr pants is poorly :( MIL decided to spread her germs so he's got a cold and runny eyes :( he keeps crying and refusing food & BM. Bloody MIL, she always does this! comes round or invites us round and then says "oh BTW I'm poorly" just as she's holding Halen and kissing him :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oh no ..i hate that..my mum did it when she had swine flu!!!!!!! poor mr Pants :hugs: hun 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Awww bless.. hope he gets better soon.


----------



## saraendepity

oh i forgot to say ..i got my new Rockmelon Itti today :) its bloody Gorgeous!!! i may have not pre washed and put it on straight away tho :blush: i love it!!! ..still waititng for the rest tho :cry: i hate Royal Mail :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

i've just caved in and ordered me some Flips too :blush: no one tell rob :blush: he'll kill me LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> i've just caved in and ordered me some Flips too :blush: no one tell rob :blush: he'll kill me LOL

I sent it to you ;)


----------



## Blob

Awww i'm far too exited to get shopping for more on monday :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:winkwink: yeh thanks for those Jayleigh:) LOL

oooh Sarah cant wait to see new fluffy pics:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

You're welcome my love LOL x


----------



## saraendepity

:) very generous of you !LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh I don't mind in the slightest.

On a different note. I'm going to go insane if that "penis" we discussed yesterday doesn't STFU


----------



## saraendepity

she still prattlng on?


----------



## JayleighAnn

yeah unfortunately. think my eyes might bleed soon lmao x


----------



## saraendepity

yeh i've just been on again..so so tempted to write....ok so your right we're all wrong does that suit you? but cant be arsed with the agro that will probs follow!:dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

lol I'd comment again but I'm uneducated


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol who you on about?


----------



## JayleighAnn

my lips are sealed ha ha

I'll pm you hun


----------



## saraendepity

PMd you hun:)


----------



## saraendepity

lol :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol, I can't really be arsed with that sort of thing, I sometimes find it hard to get into debates like that much as I like reading them :rofl: Just kinda amuses me how aggravated some people can get over some things. Lol!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Am I missing something?? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

think i'm missing it too!


----------



## dippy dee

Think i'm missing something to.
Well how are you all ladies? I have had a quick look through the thread but tbh i have missed so much, well i've had a bit away and now i am back as i have missed you all :flower:
Good news Harley is comando crawling now and is into everything :dohh: he is still waking every hour during the night and we have started EC with him so fingers crossed that will go ok and he will learn the cue's, i just wish we had started it earlier.
:hugs: missed you all xx


----------



## Blob

Gah this is so not funny i hate not knowing :rofl: 

Aww bless him i love it when babies comando crawl :cloud9:


----------



## kirsten1985

Hey Donna!! Wow good on Harley with the crawling, bet he's loving that, lol! Would love to hear how your EC is going whenever you get on here, I find it so interesting and love hearing how people are doing it. :D Glad you're back :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Kirsten it's going not to bad, i was interested in it before but was a bit apprehensive but after reading a thread on another forum i go on it was amazing, to see little 6 month old little ones in underpants already is amazing.
Harley loves nappy off time and all ec'ing is so easy i know when he is going to have a poo so i just put him over the potty today when he was grunting and hey presto he did it, wee's are a bit different as i need to learn his cue's and he mine but i have caught a wee today and best of all he has only used 1 nappy all day so that has saved me loads of fluff washing :happydance: i honestly thought it would be hard work but :nope: it's quite fun and harley is loving been a flasher with baby legs on, top and bare bottom everywhere haha. Jon is loving it and supporting me with it and even my mom is all for it as apparently i was out of nappies at 1yo so she must of done ec'ing but with a different name.
I'll let you know how it goes x


----------



## kirsten1985

Cool, sounds like you are doing great with it already. I am going to start when Freya is walking a bit I think, I like my nappies too much to start any earlier :haha:


----------



## Blob

Yea i love the idea but i just love the nappies so much :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh Donna thats fab! I've always been curious about EC but I love my nappies too much LOL 

Ladies youll find it if u look around enough :muaha:


----------



## dippy dee

Jayleigh he is still in cloth when out and about and also at nap times, the beauty of ec'ing is getting to know your lo and their cue's and even if it saves not washing 2 nappies a day when they have nappy off time that is 2 extra you don't have to wash and tbh i have not missed the poo nappy at all today haha.


----------



## dippy dee

JayleighAnn said:


> Ladies youll find it if u look around enough :muaha:

Can you give us a clue on pg no please or even better email me before i cry :cry:


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> Jayleigh he is still in cloth when out and about and also at nap times, the beauty of ec'ing is getting to know your lo and their cue's and even if it saves not washing 2 nappies a day when they have nappy off time that is 2 extra you don't have to wash and tbh i have not missed the poo nappy at all today haha.

How do u know his wee cues? When Halen has nappy off times I watch him like a hawk and still never know when he will wee till it's too late lol 

I'm staying zipped I'm afraid :muaha: not really it's in weaning x


----------



## kirsten1985

The other day Freya did a little shudder just before she weed all over me lol, is that the sort of thing to look for? It's the only time I have noticed it though.


----------



## Blob

Tabs just goes quiet...am thinking about trying it now cos cos she runs away if she pees on the floor :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

yeh Daisy goes quet too....usually if she is gonna ee she will go quiet, look at me and sometimes spread her legs !LOL .....i've thought about EC but never really looked into it.....well done tho Donna :) (and Mr H :) )

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: donna welcome back and well done on ECing. :hugs:




saraendepity said:


> oh i forgot to say ..i got my new Rockmelon Itti today :) its bloody Gorgeous!!! i may have not pre washed and put it on straight away tho :blush: i love it!!! ..still waititng for the rest tho :cry: i hate Royal Mail :cry:

I'm going to do some investigation on the royal mail website and see what i can uncover, woman in PO told me theres an area that says where has delayed mailed and an approx time frame, she did say that nothing moved out of our city until Monday (11th) so hopefully it will still appear *crosses fingers and toes* :hugs:




Ooooh i've missed gossip i think i'll have to go be nosey :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there ladies! 

Well my Ribbit flips came friday so Rach I'll post yours tomorrow if Caitlyn is better :thumbup: Kirsten I'll also post you one of those nappies to test out...I've been mega pants as I went on holiday and left it at my house :(

I cant wait to try the flip on Caitlyn! It's such a pretty colour :D 

Got my moby too thanks Jayleigh! OH is very bemused but has promised he'll use it :happydance: 

Other than that my poor bubba has a cold :cry: and I made two taggies!! :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aw wicked hun! I hope he enjoys it lol, I still can't get the hang on my storch :( I've never used a woven wrap before and I'm all confused lol 
I'm sorry Caitlyn is poorly :( Halen has a cold and conjunctivitis so he's not a happy boy! I hope she gets better soon hun xx


----------



## Lunaty

Hello girls,
Ive never heard of EC before, at what age do you start doing that?

And im still waiting on my other fluff but it might actually come today.. i wonder why it wasnt delivered friday with my other fluff..

Cole is still being so difficult to get off to sleep... i had 4 attempts after another were i was sure he was asleep and after 10 min he just woke up again..after the 4th he just would go back to sleep at all and the MIL came and picked him up as Dh had had it with the crying...

He didnt sleep there either but thank god i managed to get him to bed later that night after a bath though he was sleepign so incredibly light!!!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww poor Halen :( hope he gets better soon!

Yeah I'm quite interested in EC too...Caitlyn goes really quiet when she wees and then looks at me afterwards :lol: 

Lunaty hope the sleeping improves soon! 

Caitlyn's been rather whingy with going to sleep lately...found out she loves sleeping on her tummy but I'm too worried about it to do it :shrug:

I'm tempted to get another BB as I HATE the pink dalmation print I have :cry: so want to try a new patterned one.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam - Halen's sleeping is getting worse lol he's now almost always refusing day time naps, instead he just sits there n cries :wacko: I hope he sorts himself out hunny :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

JLA What is it with our monsters huh!!! :rofl:
God the only thing you can do about it is laugh otherwise i might start to :cry:

The house is looking like a right state and i cant even remember when i cleaned the bath tub last!! Im secretly hoping he will gro over it before 3 months but im not holding my breath :dohh:

Sight... you live and learn, hopefully by the time he is 3 i have forgotten all these awefull times and i will want to TTC again :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

kirsten1985 said:


> The other day Freya did a little shudder just before she weed all over me lol, is that the sort of thing to look for? It's the only time I have noticed it though.

That's exactly the kind of thing hun, with boys it's a bit easier as their you know whats get bigger as they are about to wee :blush:

Blob Harley goes quiet and does a kind of silly look just before.

Sara, kirsten and blob you would all do ec'ing so easy and you can do it part time, atm we are omly managing a few hours a day but at least he is learning and it is quite addictive when you get going.


----------



## dippy dee

JayleighAnn said:


> Aw wicked hun! I hope he enjoys it lol, I still can't get the hang on my storch :( I've never used a woven wrap before and I'm all confused lol
> I'm sorry Caitlyn is poorly :( Halen has a cold and conjunctivitis so he's not a happy boy! I hope she gets better soon hun xx

What kind of carry are you trying to do hun? I love using wraps so give me a shout if you need an hand xx

Sorry for all the posts but i don't know how to multi quote :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

SAM ec'ing can be started from birth upto any age so can be started from coles age upwards. 

Jayleigh and sam Harley's sleep has been getting worse and in the end i have cut his breast feeds down to 2 a day and the rest are now bottles and he is now settled and slept for 9 hours last night for the first time in 8 months so fingers crossed he sleeps again tonight.
I hope Halen and Cole start sleeping soon xx


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hiya girlie wirlies!

Have been rubbish at keeping up to date with your chattering recently. OH has started to work from home full time so I never get to use the laptop in the day any more :cry: but it's great that he's around more to seel Olivia and help me out, especially since i'm exhausted cooking spud. Hurry up energetic second tri please!!

Anyway, I have a nappy related question. A while ago I got given a tots bots easyfit from a friend who gave up cloth and I never really used it (due to it's blue stars not looking very girly on liv :blush:) but I used it again today and it honestly fits her like a glove! I really love the design and it has dried mega fast as well.

So, I've got my itchy 'checkout now' fingers on, and I was going to get another couple but I have realised there are two types...'fluffle' and bamboo. I have NO idea which this is!! It's a little bit 'shaggy' of that makes any sense, and a bit browny. My instincts tell me its bamboo, but I don't want to buy it and find out its wrong and be stuck with the wrong type. Anyone got any ideas???

Love you all, hope you and your fluffy bums are well :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Aw wicked hun! I hope he enjoys it lol, I still can't get the hang on my storch :( I've never used a woven wrap before and I'm all confused lol
> I'm sorry Caitlyn is poorly :( Halen has a cold and conjunctivitis so he's not a happy boy! I hope she gets better soon hun xx
> 
> What kind of carry are you trying to do hun? I love using wraps so give me a shout if you need an hand xx
> 
> Sorry for all the posts but i don't know how to multi quote :dohh:Click to expand...

i can do the forward carries fine, I do the pouch one and the FWCC, but I can't get him on my back, I'm meeting up with lulu0504 (it's her wrap I bought) and she's gonna try giving me a hand, but I just can't do it! 

I put him on the settee sitting up with the middle of the wrap behind him, I superman him over my shoulders, then as soon as I try to bring the material over his shoulders, it's agony on my arms, shoulders and neck and I just can't carry on doing it. I have carried on once, but I just kept slipping with it :S

Maybe I'm just not good at doing it? I can get him on my back in 5 mins with my mei tai, but this wrap...I just can't do it!


----------



## saraendepity

Donna you see the quote marksnext to quote click that then the next then the next till you're done...the last one you just click Quote and that will multi quote for you hun :) 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna, as for multi quote, if you click the little + button next to quote, click this on all the posts you want to quote except the last post you want, click quote button on this one and they'll all be there in the box for you to quote


----------



## Twiglet

Fluffle is the white fabric and bamboo is the brown. 

I prefer my bamboo ones tbh as they're so lovely and absorbant :)

Edit: Fluffle [on my tots bots anyway] is the long piece of white terry towelling type of material. :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooh, fab, thanks hun. It must be the bamboo then. I'm off to get a more suitable colour for the girl! xx


----------



## dippy dee

JayleighAnn said:


> Donna, as for multi quote, if you click the little + button next to quote, click this on all the posts you want to quote except the last post you want, click quote button on this one and they'll all be there in the box for you to quote


:happydance: thankyou


----------



## Bekkiboo

:coffee: :kiss:


----------



## saraendepity

:kiss:


----------



## Lunaty

LOl good to see you again online Laura!!!

Wohoo Cole is back of to sleep.. i had to sleep with him for about 45 but hey ;)
Im currently trying to update my stash photo..

I have had Cole in dispo's as MIL got a small pack of newborn and he wont fit them for very long anymore.. (actually just borderline now) So this is my opportunity to let him wear them for the day and wash all of his cloth to make a quick shot :happydance:

Mind you i hope my nappies that are in the post will appear soon..

Also I have two home made nappies that have one of the leg elastics broken.. they still stretch but a little more then the other side.. if anyone is handy with a sewing machine and is willing to pay postage ill send them your way as i will otherwise binn them..

It's the blue and the green in the second row form the top and they are a size small :)

ps. the little neon green nappy with the black fleece is for sale aswell as it is newborn/small and Cole doesnt fit it anymore and is in perfect nic.. so make me an offer if you like!
https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs234.snc3/22131_246082497150_569242150_3366060_3429248_n.jpg


----------



## saraendepity

:cloud9:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ooo lovely stash there hun!! Great news about Cole, glad he seems to be settling down for you! x


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooo lovely stash pic sam :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

lovely stash Sam :cloud9: do you have a fave yet?


----------



## saraendepity

still no more fluff for me....has yours shown up yet sam?? :s......OMG i actually managed to get out of the house today:happydance: it was heaven!LOL went to baby group and got Daisy weighed................she is 17 lb 1 1/2 oz!!!!!:shock: i couldnt believe the little fatty !!! :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Anyone want to help me write an email complaint? I don't know what to put in it?


----------



## saraendepity

whats happened hun?


----------



## Twiglet

Lovely stash there Lunaty :)

Bekki, what happened hun?! I would help but apparently, according to Liam, I get rude when complaining :blush:

Ohh nice weight Daisy! Caitlyn's 18.5lbs now. She was 14lbs at 10 weeks...so in the last 14 weeks has only put on 4lbs and 5oz but I'm not too worried :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww Daisy! What a chub chub! Lol Halen's still only 15lb's, he's teeny tiny!

Bekki, whats happened? I'll help if you want x


----------



## Bekkiboo

It's that flip order again :dohh: I hope you have a cup of tea because this is going to be LONG !!

Okay so I ordered on the 10th and got an email on 11th saying they were dispatched. On the 15th I sent an email to confirm who they use to ship goods because I had been told Parcelforce are used and they left the boys Christmas present with a neighbour without leaving a card.

Anyway, I decided to ring them being the impatient person I am and the lady took my details and went off to check, she then came back and said that there appeared to be a problem and that the order might need to be resent.
So she said she would call me back in 10 minutes, 2 hours passed and I decided to call her again. She answered again, her voice had changed (not like a different person lol) but she was fumbling and stammering like she was blatantly lying to me and this was no speech impediment because she had spoken to be perfectly well before hand. 
She first said that Parcelforce had said they had no record of anything to be sent to me and then she said she was trying to get through to them and couldn't to find out what's going on.
She said if she couldn't get through to them she would send them tomorrow (Saturday) so I said would it help if I tried to ring them too to chase them up on it and she abruptly said no that I would only get the same response.
So anyway, as I normally do, I went against her telling me no and rang Parcelforce anyway. I explained my situation and they were kind enough to check on the system for me. I gave my details and the details of who I purchased from and something came up right away. 
He said that a collection was ordered but it was never carried out and there was no reason to explain why. So that was strike 1, she had lied about there being no record.
So I sent her an email explaining the conversation I had with Parcelforce because then without blatantly calling her a liar she would be aware that I knew she had. This didn't invoke any reaction from her.

So the next thing I know she had responded to the earlier email enquiry I sent before deciding to call saying that she still couldn't get hold of anyone at Parcelforce (took me 2 minutes to speak to a person at Parcelforce) and that she would get her colleague to send it on Monday.... Monday???? She said 
Saturday!

Anyway, I queried what day I can expect to receive them and she said Wednesday!

I sent an email today asking her to confirm that my nappies had been sent and asked for a tracking number and she replied a while later saying that Parcelforce had delivered my stuff to the wrong address (bollocks) and she would send them tomorrow and gave me a tracking number and said that I would now receive them on Thursday.

I'm really annoyed, confused and having sanity issues at the moment (long story) so it does bother me more than it should but I have trust issues and despise being lied to no matter who it is that's doing the lying! 
I was really upset about it and was crying and everything over the weekend, mostly because of being lied to (I don't take it very well) so my OH ordered some from the other place Babipur to cheer me up and they were dispatched already and should be here tomorrow! I'd cancel my order with BabaMe but I don't trust them to refund me without any issues!

So unbelievably sorry I am still going on about this and I know you all must think I'm a crackpot for letting it work me up so badly but I ponder on things and can't help myself! :wacko:

What should I write to her in an email????


----------



## saraendepity

yeah she has really put the pork on since we started weaning :) shes gone up two lines in the red book:) i'm proper chuffed :)


----------



## saraendepity

oh crap...thats poo Bekki...i'll help you out...i've got Daisy on my knee at the mo and we're about to have dinner once she's gone to bed etc i'll get you sorted :) :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki give me 10 mins and i'll write you an email to send hun x


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh poor you Bekki! :nope: some people eh?! 

Ohh I cant wait to wean Caitlyn properly. :happydance:

Halen is still so dinkywinky Jayleigh! So cute! Caitlyn's not been that size for yonks! :rofl: She was a monster gainer thankfully its now slowed down! :) she's on the 91st Percentile :shock:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:hugs:Thank you hun, I'm really at the end of my tether at the moment and don't know what I'd do without my BnB ladies:hugs:

Just to let you all know, I posted a few days ago in a different section about issues I've been having with my 'frame of mind' and how it's been a long term issue and didn't know what was wrong with me. Well I went to the doctors today and have been referred to a councillor to be assessed to see whether I need treatment of any kind!

I wouldn't say I'm crazy but I have been suffering in silence for some time and not sought help because doctors have fobbed me off before saying it's just depression and giving me tablets when I know it's much more than that, and I understand I can come across as a little odd at times but as much as I try not to I can't help myself so hopefully when I find out what it is that's wrong with me I might to some degree be able to be back to normal and make more friends :cloud9:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I dunno how good this is as Halen is being miserable today and OH is ill so lucky me has to juggle the world lol 

Dear *******

I am writing to you in response to the various email's we have sent each other.
I cannot help but feel that I have been taken for a fool by you. After placing my order on 10/01/2010, I recieved an email the following day stating my order had been dispatched.
On 15/01/2010 I sent an email to yourself to confirm who you used to ship my order. I decided that a phonecall would be a quicker way for a response as I have had problems
with Parcelforce in the past. 
When I spoke to yourself, you told me that appeared to be a problem with my order and it might need to be resent. You told me you would ring me
back in 10 minutes. 2 hours passed and still no phonecall, so I took it upon myself to ring you, you answered and I could immediately tell that you where lying to me by the hesitation in your voice. 
You told me that Parcelforce had no record of my item and that you would try to get through to them to find out what was happening. You said that if for whatever reason you couldn't get through to them, that you would resend my order the next day (Saturday 16/01/2010).I offered to ring them myself and chase this order up, but when I said this, you abruptly told me not to as I would get the same response. I thought this was an odd thing to say as surely if they had pressure from us both then they might move quicker to sort this problem out, so I decided to call them anyway. When I rang them and got straight through, I explained the situation and the gentleman at Parcelforce very kindly said he would find out what was happening. 
He took my details and straight away something came up on his screen. He said that a collection was ordered but never carried out and there was no reason to explain why. This is clearly not what you had told me, so very blatently, you lied to me as you said that there was no record of this. 
I sent you an email detailing my conversation with Parcelforce but you didn't reply to it. You instead responded to my orginal email before I rang you explaining you still couldn't get hold of Parcelforce and that you would get your colleague to send my order out Monday. Firstly I don't understand how you can't get hold of Parcelforce yet it took me 2 seconds to get through to them, and also why your now saying Monday will be the dispatch day, yet in our phonecall you told me Saturday? After emailing you to find out when I would recieve my order, you told me Wednesday! This is 10 days after my order was made! I send you an email earlier today to ask for the tracking number and you responded saying that Parcelforce had delivered my order to the wrong address, how could this be if my order was dispatched today and expected delivery Wednesday? 
I have orded my nappies else where as to be honest, your service is poor. I am very angry and upset that as a customer I have been treated this way. I would like my order cancelled and my monies refunded as I do not wish to further my transaction with your business. I am absolutely disgusted at your poor customer service and after previously recommending you to friends and family, I can't say I will do so
in the future.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks for that hun x


----------



## saraendepity

What Jayleigh Said!!! Hope you get something sorted hun :hugs:

and as for the docs etc i really hope you get something sorted out, i know how it feels to feel isolated and that something is brewing :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

I added in that I ordered from another website and signed it A very unhappy customer! 

Unfortunately I had to take out the bit about a refund because I ordered some other nappies from there I do still want and they were a bargain price, but I told them I'll be taking my business elsewhere in future! 

I shall be removing the group from my FB too as soon as I get onto the laptop (I'm lying in bed on my phone, not actually lying on my phone but using it whilst I'm in bed lol)

Thanks ladies for being so understanding of me, I've been thinking of asking for a name change to BarmyBeks lol x


----------



## saraendepity

whoops Double Post!!


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun,you're not Barmy :hugs: :hugs: i so so wish i lived closer to you to come give you a damn good cuddle 

:flower:


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: Bekki, that's rubbish.

Sara, I just flicked back a few pages and saw that Daisy is over 17lb!!! She used to be so tiny! She has overtaken Freya, I weighed her the other day and she is 16lb 2oz! With a nappy on! :dohh: I shall tell her she needs to eat what Daisy is eating :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

she's MASSIVE now !! i squealed when the HV told me her weight!! i couldnt believe it !LOL its been since we started weaning ...she eats LOADS now ! :happydance: think i'll have to put her on a diet soon :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I've spoken to the OH about it tonight and he still thinks if I try hard enough I can drag myself back out of the pit I'm in.... Not sure he realises I've been trying to do that for the past 6-7 years and failed so that's why I'm seeing someone about it.
He's that kind of guy who says 'so am i' if you say your ill and has to go one better, like if I say I feel sick, he'll say he feels sick and has a headache! It really grates me at times lol 

X X X


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun..my mums like that :hugs: babes..you can do this ....believe in yourself hun :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:hugs:

I'd like to add at this point that my feet have been shredded by my doc martins today....... They used to be sooo comfy but today they betrayed me LOL!!

Cassidy has been grizzly for 2 days as well now, I reckon she might be cutting another tooth but I'm too frightened to go in there and check now lol
What order do they normally come through again? X


----------



## saraendepity

bottom to top two fangs then molars *i think* but it can be different...Daisy cut one of her fangs then it went away again before any others showed themselves


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: bekki I'm sorry everything crap for you atm, I'd give you a big cuddle and tell you everything is going to be ok. I'm not too far from you and if you ever need a friend, I will happily jump on a train as it's only a few quid to brum for me x


----------



## saraendepity

has everyone joined in the fill your pants compy on F book ?? i think i've suggested to everyone who wasnt already a fan :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks Jayleigh :hugs: Hopefully I can start thinking more positively soon and perhaps things will stop going wrong :shrug: Have to resolve an issue with Royal Mail today now because they don't bother using the doorbell and I missed another delivery :growlmad: I was clearly in, my blind is fully open and Waybuloo on the tv but now I have to wait until tomorrow to get it (would have been Thursday but because I made a complaint he said tomorrow) 

Sara, I DID :happydance: I don't know to tweet though otherwise I'd do that as well lol x


----------



## dippy dee

Aww Bekki if ever you need a big hug i'm not to far from you, you are a lovely person and that dark place can be lonely so make sure you keep talking to us :hugs: If it's any help my dh is like yours when i was having counselling for post traumatic stress and pnd he decided he had it as well and decided to come to my counselling sessions with me so that he could get help :dohh::growlmad:
I hope you get your nappies soon and that they get their fingers from up their ass and get them to you asap it's terrible how they have treated you :hugs:

Sara i think i have joined i will look when i go on in a bit.

Well my mom got out of surgery last night and is slowly on the mend but they have warned she will have to go in again soon, fingers crossed she will be home soon. I have just been to asda as the baby event is on :blush: not good seen as jon kind of said wn nappies arelovely and it would be nice if we had more for on holiday so i go and order 6 :haha::dohh: no one tell jon haha we have had a break through with Jacks school so when he is at hospital on a monday morning he is allowed to attend school after dinner but boy what a fight that was.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thank you hunny :hugs:

You know you ladies are worth your weight in gold!! :kiss:

Dippy I hope your mum makes a speedy recovery, and did you get anything nice from Asda?? I just got an email about it but I'm trying hard to not buy anything LOL.

And 6!! Weenotions??


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Bekki and Dippy hope your mums ok :hugs:

I had a mahoosive splurge on nappies last night...and then lady emailed to say that she didnt have one of the things..so i was SO cheeky and asked if i could add more to the order and would i then still get the discount :blush: 

Think thats really bad eek!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well if you don't ask...... :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

Haha i didn't know which one to choose after i wittled it down to 6 so thought sod it haha why not i deserve it lol i have 1 already and dh loves it so he shouldn't mind a fw more sneaking into the stash and he did in a way choose 2 of them. :blush::haha: Just have to wait until they come now.


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol Donna! :lol:

Freya had her organic flip on for 4 hours today! (bad mummy was testing it, lol!) It didn't leak at all, I just couldn't leave it on any longer! Was absolutely soaked when I took it off, I am so impressed with it. Has only been washed once too! Yay.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oooo I can't wait to get them now... I'm just writing up a list of what I will have once they have all arrived and boy is it LONG lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

:laugh2: I ordered a WN wrap with Cassidys name on it to try out!

I must admit I find myself creeping back on the Weenotions site and having a peek they are all so pretty :blush:

my list so far is:

3 x Naughty babies (orange, red and lilac)
2 x bummis wraps - orange paisley
2 x bummis wraps - blue paisley
1 x easy peasy shaped nappy

and when they arrive:

4 x flips - Zinnia (well 3 because someones having one off me) and a pack of disposable inserts
6 x little lambs
2 x Wonderoos - bubblegum pink and periwinkle
1 x Pop Ins plus night time booster - pumpkin 
2 x econobums
2 x tots bots fluffle (nippa version)
1 x WN wrap - hot pink minkee with Cassidy written in black
3 x easy peasy nappies (different ones from the above one)
3 x motherease sandys
4 x motherease onesize
2 x tots bots wraps

Can't wait to get them all through so I can take a stash photo!!


----------



## thelilbump

Donna lol @ 6!! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## dippy dee

Yay Bekki that sounds like mr postie will be very active lol nice stash btw.
Right ladies i need more wn's but i can't afford the full price so if you could all sell me one then i will love you all forever :haha: dh found the £114 missing out of the pp so i figure if i buy more cheap then i won't get in trouble plus i love them more than my pop in's tbh, i put a pop in on h and he pops out lol he is so chunky.
Harley has learnt how to undo aplix so it looks like pop in's are a no no for us now which is a shame as i love them and with the night booster in they are amazing.

So ladies go find me your wn's hahahaha


----------



## saraendepity

LOL Donna i am so Jealous!LOL cant wait to see piccies of Mr H in his WN's :) ...when they get married Him and Daisy will have to wear His n Hers fluff :happydance:

Unfortunately my one and only WN is very girly and i'd fight to the death for it :ninja: :haha:

still waiting for my Flips and 2 Nappies that Royal Mail seem to have claimed as thers :grr: hoping they all turn up tomorro so rob doesnt find out i bought the Flips :blush: :-s :haha:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

DP :blush:
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

Still no sign sara? :hissy: :grr: Royal Mail!

I have to wait 15 days before I can even question them any aswell. Infact I was going to send you a message on fbook about it after but just saw this here. I am so sorry i feel proper shi*ty :cry:


----------



## Blob

I ordered yesterday,

2 new blueberries
4 ittis
and one i cant remember
2 flips
and am about to add to the list :blush: 

Tabs also takes hers off now :grr: but not the poppers :shrug:

Hope yours come soon Sara....Oh and whats happening about the meet :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

oooh what you buying now Sarah? what BB's and Ittis did you pick? 

P.s I forgot to say , also lovein organic flips, E was in hers for a while yesterday and held up no probs :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Still no sign sara? :hissy: :grr: Royal Mail!
> 
> I have to wait 15 days before I can even question them any aswell. Infact I was going to send you a message on fbook about it after but just saw this here. I am so sorry i feel proper shi*ty :cry:

dont feel like that !!!! its not your fault hun :hugs: ..... do you still have those Disana wool wraps ?? i'm dying for one!!LOL


----------



## Bekkiboo

Trying to hold in my anger, my parcel wasn't collected by parcelforce yesterday :growlmad: so not getting in on thursday by the looks of it either :cry:


----------



## Bekkiboo

On a good note though, the Wonderoos came! :happydance:

But not the Pop Ins nappy I ordered before the Wonderoos :nope:
:wacko:


----------



## saraendepity

your Flips still not come yet?? thats crap Bekki......i think i'm gonna have to get on to them to see what the crack is with mine.....


----------



## Blob

I got 
Rasberry and sage BBs and Orange, Peppermint, jade and the tiger itti?
Also another strawberry one with matching top and some heart huggalugs...:lol: Am waiting on my farmyard issy coming in also :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

<------------not jealous of your stash at all ....... tho i might hunt you down and thieve it :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Nope still not sent. I spoke to someone at the company and she said Parcelforce would pick it up and deliver it by tomorrow and said she would give me a reference number. I was like 'another one? But it was supposed to have been sent on Monday and then it changed to Tuesday and I've been given 3 different tracking numbers. 
I said it was supposed to have been sent on 3 occasions now and hasn't been. She disagreed and said no it was sent to the wrong address. I said 'listen love, how was it when the parcel was never collected? and it makes no difference I was still told they would send a new lot on Monday and that never happened.' She told me it was being redirected to me.

So I asked her for the telephone number of her local depot and she said she only speaks to the main Parcelforce customer services (WRONG) so I said but when I spoke to customer services they told me you only deal with your local office so only they would have information regarding details of non collection if there were any.
So I asked her for her post code and said I would find the number that way. So she 'reluctantly' gave me the post code and I rang the local depot up and had a little chat.

They said the first code I gave them, definitely no collection. Second number I gave them she said the details were all wrong, some woman called rebecca cox in enfield (is that anyone on here? lol) and a collection had been arranged from there to me. She said it doesn't make sense and wasn't sure why there were 3 tracking numbers and that doing the whole redirection thing would actually cost them more in the long run.

I am very confused right now about it. All I know is,

1: I should have my nappies by now
2: Regardless of whether it is a genuine error, lies have been formed somewhere along the lines because otherwise the story wouldn't be so inconsistent (classic tell tale sign of lying)
3: Change in the womans voice, started stammering when I clocked she was lying and pulled her up on it.
4: They promised goods would be resent not redirected (which takes longer) so a promise broken there. 
and finally 
5: I AM CONFUSED!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Make that two of us Sara...:rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh and I'm going to ask them to refund me as I no longer want the goods from them. I shall get them from Fill Your Pants instead and will just have to miss out on the econobums and fluffles :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

awww bekki :hugs:.....i hope they dont mess you around with yr refund too....i sill havent ogt mine and i havent got an e mail notification saying they have been sent yet...i'm dreading if they come tomorro or fri as robs off work and he'll clock them :dohh: ..i'm gonna get in trouuuuuuuuuuuuble!!!!

Kirsten - i'll go halves with you on Sarah's stash if we work together on the job :thumbup:

sara

xxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks hun :hugs: If I were you I'd ring and check they haven't forgotten you :thumbup: 

I just stuck Cassidy in one of her Wonderoos and boy does she have a big butt :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL we like Big butts round here...!LOL i think i'm gonna ring em an see what they say........


----------



## Bekkiboo

I have a question about the Wonderoo, the poppers on the front do I just fold it over on itself and pop them together if I want to 'take them in a bit'? You probably have no idea what I mean because I'm rubbish at explaining things LOL.

I may take a photo shortly and post it up and you can tell me what I'm doing wrong LOL.

Good luck with the phone call, just take everything they say with a pinch of salt because they LIE!! LOL


----------



## saraendepity

if its what i think it is yes you just pop them down on themselves to make it smaller......i cant be sure as i have never used Wonderoo's! .....:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Still no sign sara? :hissy: :grr: Royal Mail!
> 
> I have to wait 15 days before I can even question them any aswell. Infact I was going to send you a message on fbook about it after but just saw this here. I am so sorry i feel proper shi*ty :cry:
> 
> dont feel like that !!!! its not your fault hun :hugs: ..... do you still have those Disana wool wraps ?? i'm dying for one!!LOLClick to expand...

Yes hunny those wraps are still available, just not had time to put them on my new site yet but still available on my old. I'll pm you later (when Mills isn't climbing up me!!)with regard to your missing post :hugs:



saraendepity said:


> awww bekki :hugs:.....i hope they dont mess you around with yr refund too....i sill havent ogt mine and i havent got an e mail notification saying they have been sent yet...i'm dreading if they come tomorro or fri as robs off work and he'll clock them :dohh: ..i'm gonna get in trouuuuuuuuuuuuble!!!!
> 
> Kirsten - i'll go halves with you on Sarah's stash if we work together on the job :thumbup:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxx

I got an email notification in less than 24 hours to say the rder had been dispatched, though it said something like 'your order has been fulfilled' I wonder with the few of you waiting now if they've run out and had to order more? Hope not and hope you all get them soon :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

CASSIDY ROLLED ONTO HER FRONT!!! :cloud9: That's made my day :cloud9:

Delivery?? What delivery?? :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

YAY!!!!!!!!! well done Cassidy :) :yipee: thats great!!! 

i got the 'your order has been fulfilled' e mail...hoping that means they will be here soon :shrug:

Great Donna...what are the colours like??? which do you think is the nicest in RL??? do you have any Lime ittis in Medium in stock??? i'd prefer to buy from you than anywhere else :)


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: well done Cassidy clever girl :happydance:

Yes itti's in and as for the disana wraps, whats RL, real light? :dohh: I haven't seen all the colours but from what i have the pink or chocolate. :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

real life !!! LOL is the pink bright or baby???


----------



## thelilbump

Lol! I'm so crap with abbreviations :blush: it takes me about 10 minutes to work them out :haha: Erm it's kind of neither, it's more of a darker pink tbh


----------



## saraendepity

LOL great.....can i still order thru your old website ??


----------



## thelilbump

Yea you can it's still active, I can set it up on the new site though if you like as a custom order? I could do with someone trying it out!


----------



## saraendepity

yeah can do hun...what do i need to do ??


----------



## thelilbump

I'll just sort LO out, she's covered in soup :dohh: someone needs to tell her it's for eating not wearing :haha: and i'll make a custom order for you, you'll see it on the front page. Just go get it whenever you want. What size woolies do you want? medium is approx up to 21lbs (9 months) and large up to 30 lbs (10 months to 18 months approx) x

edit; forgot there is a £1 difference in medium and large med's 9.90 and large 10.90 x


----------



## Bekkiboo

New site looks complicated :shrug: what do you do on there? It looks a bit like ebay with nappies lol x


----------



## thelilbump

oooh thats not good :dohh: you basically just look down the left hand bar and pick what you are looking for, i've tried to narrow it down quite a bit as one of my old sites complaints was that they weren't narrowed down enough! So say you want nappies just click that then, what kind of nappy pocket, AIO, AI2 etc and then the brand you might want and a description and list of all nappies available should appear. :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

erm not sure on sizing..she's 17lbs now so i'd guess medium?? i'll just not feed her too much so she doesnt put too much weight on and it'll last her longer!!LOL 

Lol @ your LO...Daisy is eating Scrambled egg and the dogs are getting more than her :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

ok, although i haven't tried them myself apparently they are quite roomy so a medium will probably be ok i would imagine. 

Is it just me or has my adspace banner gone _really_ small? :wacko:


[email protected] daisy!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh no hun, It's just me, once I have a little look around I'll find my way lol 

I'm going back on there now to have a nosey :kiss:


----------



## saraendepity

your adspace banner looks nomal to me hun :shrug:....i'm off out to the vets with the dog soon so i'll not be able to order till after then hun, unless Daisy takes her milk quickly (which is doubtful) hope thats ok 

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

maybe just my LT being daft, it's just crashed on me stupid **** lol

Yea there no push hunny, i think the order should be visable on site now, doesn't matter if it's tonight/ tomorrow/ next week as longg as it's not 2012 lol, i might have deleted it by then :haha: :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S hope your dogs ok? :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

i've just realised..i'll need some Lanolin too hun...could you add that to the order too please:hugs: sorry to be a Pain in the bum :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

course, have a lovely fresh batch just come in the other day :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I think I may have been on the wrong site.... am confused :loopy:


----------



## thelilbump

whats wrong hunny?


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol your banner does look strangely small Donna! 

I don't like it being just there, it's like I'm always one click away from nappies....:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

it's gone back to bein big again on my pc, daft thing!

:haha: the temptation :tease:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I don't know which site Sara was on about, where she's getting the wool wrap etc is it the one in your banner??


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> I don't know which site Sara was on about, where she's getting the wool wrap etc is it the one in your banner??

Yea my site, when you click the banner, i just haven't been able to put the wool wraps up on my new site yet but i'm just in the process :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ahh okay, puzzle solved :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

I'm just in process of uploading now, they're under woolens, still need to add colours etc yet :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm leaning towards getting an Itti :dohh: and Cassidy is about to christen (poop) her Wonderoo :haha: Should be interesting to see if it holds!!


----------



## thelilbump

yay for the itti love :happydance: :laugh2:

Hope the WR holds, reckon it will they're pretty big. good luck!


----------



## saraendepity

guess who has the red card of doom :happydance: FX its my fluff :)


----------



## saraendepity

Donna your site doesnt want me to order!!! it keeps saying to select a country but i have !!!!


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: flips come recorded so might be them? x


----------



## saraendepity

its letting me be from Uzbekistan but not from UK :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> Donna your site doesnt want me to order!!! it keeps saying to select a country but i have !!!!

hmmmm ok, leave it with me n i'll have a look, i've got to go make t in a min so might be later on if that ok? x


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> its letting me be from Uzbekistan but not from UK :dohh:

:rofl: where???? :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

uzbekistan....was the funnyest one i could find...till i realised i'd get postage charges to that country :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:!! 

I've just had a quick look but have no idea whats wrong, i'll have to sit down with it properly after :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

fixed it now...apparently i;m allowed to be British now after all:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

hahahahaahahahaha that was too funny :)


----------



## thelilbump

ahh lol, i just submitted a question on their supprot site too! Do you know What had happened?


----------



## saraendepity

i havent got a clue...it just kept popping up an error message saying i needed to select a country from the list ...i had selected uk but it didnt recognise it ????? so i registered as Uzbekistan (lol) then went into my account and changed it...tho it took a few times for it to go thru :shrug:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Can I see your green card please Sara :haha:

Is it free delivery in the Uk then hun?? 

By the way,

I sent this to BabaMe could you give me your opinions please: :thumbup:

*Hello,

I have been checking with the new tracking number you have given me and it is still showing no details which leads me to believe that it still has not been collected to be sent to me.
After speaking with yourselves today it has got me thinking. I was told I would have my items by Wednesday if you were unable to get answers from Parcelforce as you would just send a new parcel on Monday, then I was promised Tuesday and even still my goods were not collected from wherever it is they are supposed to be.
I have now been assured my goods will be here tomorrow but I don't see how when it clearly states express 48 and I can only assume that tomorrow will be a disappointment and my parcel won't be here meaning more of my time chasing it up because nobody feels the need to monitor an already extremely poor situation and contact me to keep me up to date and ensure more delays are avoided.
Regardless of whether they were delivered to the wrong address (I'm past caring about that) the fact remains that I WAS assured if no resolution was made by the end of working day on Friday that a new parcel would be sent Monday and it wasn't. 
I have checked on the consumer rights website and as it has been the allotted 3-10days as stated on your website I am within my rights to ask for a FULL refund so I would like for you to cancel delivery and refund my money. Nothing is worth the stress your company has given me this past week.*


----------



## saraendepity

that sounds perfect hun :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh Bekki I cannot believe they're still messing you around :nope: 

I'm feeling quite sad atm as I think I've defo decided to get rid of my BB minki :cry: I just dont like it but I reallyreally want a BB minki...just a prettier one :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yep and I can confirm the parcel has not been collected.... Again! :growlmad: and they did not bother responding to my email :nope:

If I knew all my rights I'd probably report them to someone!!


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> Can I see your green card please Sara :haha:
> 
> Is it free delivery in the Uk then hun??
> 
> By the way,
> 
> I sent this to BabaMe could you give me your opinions please: :thumbup:

Sounds good to me :thumbup: :hugs:



Twiglet said:


> Urgh Bekki I cannot believe they're still messing you around :nope:
> 
> I'm feeling quite sad atm as I think I've defo decided to get rid of my BB minki :cry: I just dont like it but I reallyreally want a BB minki...just a prettier one :rofl:

Aww is that the pink dalmation one? Have you got your eye on another? :flower:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hunny I'm trying to sign up to your site but it won't let me until I pick a county but it doesn't have West Midlands as an option :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah lilbump it is :cry: I just dont like the minki bb's... :rofl: I want to get a nice [non-pink] one, no idea what yet. Will go shopping again soon :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> Hunny I'm trying to sign up to your site but it won't let me until I pick a county but it doesn't have West Midlands as an option :cry:

hmm sara had this problem before. I'm going to note it and submit to the host as i don't think it's a problem my end. Sara sorted though she says how on last page i'll go have a look....


Edit; the county shouldn't matter, it's only for postage purposes anyway so it gives you uk options


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Yeah lilbump it is :cry: I just dont like the minki bb's... :rofl: I want to get a nice [non-pink] one, no idea what yet. Will go shopping again soon :lol:

awww! the winter sage one is lovely none pink one IMO. Have you tried a fuzzi bunz? they come in cute daisy prints but in different colours, lilac, blue red green etc


----------



## Bekkiboo

So if I put Warwickshire it won't matter? That's the closest to me, just cut that bit out if you have to send me something lol

I'm going to get in serious trouble with OH, I really need to restrain myself LOL


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I quite like the winter sage one!

Never tried Fuzzi Bunz just because I'm _meant _ to buy unisex ones on order of OH :blush: dont listen though!! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

it should be fine, i'll pm you if you like to make sure i have the right details before posting :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Yeah I quite like the winter sage one!
> 
> Never tried Fuzzi Bunz just because I'm _meant _ to buy unisex ones on order of OH :blush: dont listen though!! :rofl:

yea we have winter sage, neopolitan and pink and sage spots. The lemon and lime spots is cute too. :rofl: at least your Oh is acknowledgin possibility of baby #2 :winkwink:


----------



## Twiglet

We're NTNP so he better be :lol: 

Wicked I'll go look on your site once I've sold some of my white BG's. 

Buy them people :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## JayleighAnn

God u lot talk too much LOL! Bekki I can't believe their still messing u around!! 

Halen is sleeeping!!! He only woke twice last night...yes twice!!!! I think I'm in heaven :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

I've given up all hope of getting them to be honest, I'm so angry at them and I have other things going on at the moment, I'm looking after my niece for a few days because my sister is in the hospital. She's had so much bad luck the last few months I kind of feel bad for stressing out about the nappies and I'd gladly put up with annoying nappy companies for a year if I could make it all better for her!

So fab that Halen is sleeping better, nothing worse that walking around like a zombie all day when there's things to be done lol

I should be sleeping but i've been suffering with a bit of insomnia for a week or 2 and just can't drift off to sleep! I'll feel bad in the morning but I'll push on as normal!

x


----------



## Twiglet

Yay for Halen :happydance:

Bekki: you poor soul :hugs2:


----------



## dippy dee

aaagggggggghhhhhhhh Donna i have just looked on your site for the hundreth time and so far my list in my head comes upto £105 :blush: you are so naughty haha


----------



## dippy dee

Yay for Halen sleeping what's your secret lol.
Bekki big hugs hun i hope all is ok with your sister and that your neice is behaving for you, the nappy company is pants and need reporting to the trading standards hun let them trace this up cause for all you know they may have done this to others, i would email the company threatening with trading standards and see if anything comes of it.
You know sweetie if ever you want a chat i'm always here even if you want to chat s**t, i can give you my msn addy and i'll make you giggle and if the insomnia kicks in you can join me in late night meets on the pc xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol late night msn parties sound fun, can I come? :lol:

I agree Bekki, report them, it's awful what they think they can get away with. I feel awful for posting the thread with their website in, what a load of rubbish. :(


----------



## Twiglet

Aww dont feel awful Kirsten :hugs2: 

It's confusing as I ordered last wednesday and my others have just come through today so I'd defo report them Bekki! :hugs2:


----------



## dippy dee

Kirsten you are more than welcome to join lol the more the merrier.
Girls my msn is [email protected] if you add me let me know who you are or i end up refusing them lol. x


----------



## Bekkiboo

:thumbup: Dippy, I'll be happy to chat doo doo to you all night :haha: 

I never got much sleep anyway, my niece was a weeny bit upset not being at home and kept waking up crying, which woke up Cassidy too so they were waking eachother up all night LOL

I rang BabaMe for a refund today because they completely ignored my email requesting one. They said they would process the refund today and I should get it in 2 days (I don't hold out much hope) The woman down right refused to give me the managers name, she said the manager doesn't allow it to be given, but I googled and found out the owners name, and I now know how many kids she has, their names and her DH name too :haha: (not stalkerish at all LOL) so something fishy there too :shrug:.

I'm considering messaging the owner on Facebook too but I don't know what response I'd get. :wacko:


My sister has to spend another night in hospital so my niece will be staying again tonight, I now know how it must feel to have back to back pregnancies as Cassidy being almost 6 months and her cousin being 1 and a half, it's hard work LOL.

Kirsten don't feel bad, 99% of the ladies who have brought from them have had theirs okay :thumbup:, it's just my rotten luck! (having it out with royal mail tomorrow :dohh:)

You know even my msn hates me, it won't log in :nope: even my old address does and my OH's but my newer one refuses to log in :shrug: So I'm having to revert back to my old one for now so anyone that wants it PM me (I'll clear my inbox for all the requests that will come flooding in :haha:)
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

I just got 2 more flips from fill your pants as you can choose two different colours! I'm all shopped out this week now :blush: 

Unless I manage to shift 4 white BG's V3 at £5 each :haha: then I could buy more :rofl:

Some dirty woman on the bus was holding Caitlyn's hand today so I moved around so she couldn't [she was in my bundleboo] and then she started grabbing the other!!!!! So I asked her not to considering the amount of illnesses at the moment :hissy: Liam was shocked and just went red :blush: was I bad?!


----------



## thelilbump

no, you were protecting your baby!

I had an incident like this a little while back it really annoyed me, why people think they can touch your baby i'm not entirely sure, they wouldn't coe up to you and do it? I'll get off my soapbox....:laugh2:


----------



## Twiglet

People seem to see a baby and think it's there divine right to touch it and the colour of some of these people's hands! :sick: not nice! :|


----------



## special_kala

Hi sorry to intrude in here (were not officially fluffy bums yet) but where do you get all your pretty nappies from. Am i being silly in thinking that they are wraps over nappies?

:blush:


----------



## Twiglet

You can get wraps to go over certain types but I use all in ones / pocket nappies and most of mine don't require wraps. I have wonderoo's, tots bots, bum genius, flip's [which are all in 2's - the wrap comes with the insert :thumbup:], itti bitti's[also all in two], slinki minki's and blueberries! 

Cheeks and Cherries, babykind, fill your pants and lollipop nappies are the websites I use most :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

special_kala said:


> Hi sorry to intrude in here (were not officially fluffy bums yet) but where do you get all your pretty nappies from. Am i being silly in thinking that they are wraps over nappies?
> 
> :blush:

You're not intruding and if you are thinking off bum fluff then you are a fluffy bum lol.
Ebay, the used nappy company ( same as ebay but only nappies), cloth nappy tree, ebay there are loads of places out there. Also ellie has a shop in her siggy where she makes some lovely nappies and also thelilbump has one with lovely affordable nappies. xx


----------



## saraendepity

heloooo Ladies..i've been AWOL today.........this is the first time i have been on all day :dohh: ...god how sad am i LOL 

Well today had been rather eventful......Daisy got up at 3.30 Am..yep 3.30 !!!! and was awake till 5.30 when rob took her donstairs so i could get some sleep bless him :cloud9: and apparently as soon as he got downstairs she fell asleep on the sofa:dohh: anyhoo.....went to the PO and i had 2 Parcels and one of them was my Nappies :happydance: so so pleased :) so i have a new BB in Neopolitan and A Nature Babies Stuffable :yipee: 

havent had a chance for her to wear them yet as we've bene out all day and they werent dry in time :cry: so hopefully tomorrow will bring some new Fluffy Bum pics :)

I was a very good DIL today...let MIL take Daisy out for a couple of hours on her own for the first time...i :cry: of course but she was fine :dohh: just cant help but fret cos she's never been away from me ...:blush:

Fluff wise i am now waiting for my flips(i think they are at the PO as i got the Red card of doom todad:dohh:) so will be going to pick them up tomorro :yipee: and i ordered a Disana wool wrap and Lime itti from Donna ....and a 3 Disana tie ons with soakers :) :Yipee: i LOVE cloth shopping :) 

hope everyone is well...:hugs: to Bekki, hope your sister is ok :hugs: to her .......Donna (dippy) do you mind if i add you to MSN? :hugs: hope everyone is ok....

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I so want a lime itti and a rockmelon one...and a chocolate one :rofl:

Looking to the pictures of fluff Sara! :happydance: and I dont let my MIL take Caitlyn as I'm a moobag like that :rofl: I let my mum though as she doesn't disagree with my parenting choices ;)


----------



## dippy dee

Sara add away hun i don't mind, wow to all the fluff i need more haha.

Twiglet i hate it when people touch harley or any of my others they are my kids and not only the germs but i instill into my kids from an early age that strangers are a no no and then some flipper comes along and wants to talk to them and touch them.

Well my migraine is better now so i feel more human, i've had a bath and the kids are asleep for now no doubt the min my head hits the pillow h will wake up lol.
My mom has had a set back thinkin she is super woman so i'm on call incase she has to go back n hospital, she is sure the cancer is gone so she is automatically better she is so infuriating.


----------



## saraendepity

lol...i have a rockmelon and a choc in small and large...nightmare she's in medium at the moment :dohh:......i dont mind Mil too much to be honest..and i'm not speaking to my mum so theres no hope she'll be getting her any time soon :dohh: tho i only let MIL have her for precisely 1.5 hours and it was inbetween feeds and she was only allowed to take her in the Quinny as i dont trust her with car seats etc LOL 

sara

xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I just want all the fluff pretty much :blush:

Just sent OH to get Mother and Baby so I could have a LL...I'm getting bad :haha:

Ohh Dee I do hope your mum wont do too much :| Liam's dad is like that too and he's not even had the results from his last CAT scan :nope:

Sara: my Aunty put Caitlyn's seat in the front with no straps done up and forward facing :| I was beyond shocked when she got back to mine! :hissy: [She gave her a lift to mine and me and Liam walked back] she'd stopped off at hers, took Caitlyn in to show her off, without asking, then turned up with her like that :|


----------



## saraendepity

omg i would go mental!!!!! ... why do they feel the need to just take things upon themselves and do things??? it proper irritates me!LOL MIL is constantly just taking Bug off me now....really boils my pee!?!?!?! she just pulled the trolley off me earlier today :grr: 

we're gonna go get mother n baby tomorrow :blush: cant complain at a freebie can you !!! LOL i would send rob out but he's in his dressing gown so i dont think he will go out for me :cry:

i hear ya on wanting everything fluffy !LOL i have got about 7 ono the way still but i am already getting itchy checkout fingers!LOL


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: donna glad your headache has eased up.

Sara :happydance: so glad your nappies turned up! Hoping to get your other parcel out asap. Aww i remember letting Milie go out for the first time without me i was soo :cry: but it does get easier!


I'm intreigued by this LL nappy, though i'm not a fan tbh, dont like the way they get wet all over. Last time they gave away free nappies it was only a size 1 though.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Firstly strangers touching babies a big No No! I hate it when somebody tries and have no problems slapping their grubby hands out the way!! So nope it's not bad of you in any way!!

Sara I thought you'd been quiet all day lol Woooooo you got your nappies :happydance: and I agree I don't speak to my mother so would NEVER EVER EVER let her look after Cassidy. After seeing the discussion on the wright show today about grandparents having legal rights to see the grandchildren?? Pah!!
The only good thing my mother has ever done for me was give me life but she's got nothing to do with the person I am today, she didn't raise me so has no rights to see my 3 beautiful children who she is missing out on growing because she can't be bothered to show up to see them... End of rant :wacko::dohh:

As for MIL, well she has raised 4 children of her own and I do trust her to keep the children safe... But what frustrates me is the odd views she has on things. She'll say something and persist with it as though her word 'is law'
She still thinks headlice are actually called nits when infact nits are the eggs and the headlice are the headlice AND she still thinks they jump.. She saw one :shrug: 
I'm thinking she used to have a cat... Fleas??

Well I just nod and agree with her now but other then that she's lovely lol

I can talk for England :haha: think I'm having a manic phase tonight, you'll notice when I'm on a downer because I won't talk much!

And I'll leave it there...... Yay fluff :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

My MIL raised two spoilt children :haha: she doesn't agree with anything I do :lol: 

The ones they're offering this time are either 0 - 9 months or 9+ months in bamboo, microfibre or cotton :thumbup:

Sara! Boil my pee :rofl: thanks for the chuckle! And I'm not on SMA anymore so HAVE to stop spending but I cant :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

haha it makes me giggle when sara says that too!


I'd also be lying if i said i was a nit expert but i didn't think they jumped either tbh lol


----------



## saraendepity

:) lol i think it must be a geordie thing..its quite a common saying here !!LOL

yeh my MA ran out a few weeks back...cant resist just one more tho :blush:

Nits dont jump....there was a program on BBC3 about stuff like that and it said they didnt........BBC3 knows it all <-----:haha: 

well gotta go off to bed, hoping its not gonna be another 3 am start :dohh: and my itchy finger is coming back!LOL

night ladies.... :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Night Hun :hugs: I know what you mean about the itchy checkout finger, I'm getting it now and it's hard to resist lol
I do need to buy some more to make up for the ones I'm not going to get though :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## thelilbump

night sara hunny, hope Daisy lets you sleep tonight :hugs:

[email protected]!!


Eugh itchy checkout finger i do that all the time :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekki - i think you've already signed up to my site :shrug: but just wanted to say think i figured out how to add counties and i've put west midlands in if you ever need it :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yep I did hun, i'm sure I'll be able to change to midlands in my account details!

By the way, do the wool soaker thingy majigs need lanolin (is that right? Lol) and do you sell it and how do I apply it again? I really want to get a pair to try! Also do they come in pink?? x


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> Yep I did hun, i'm sure I'll be able to change to midlands in my account details!
> 
> By the way, do the wool soaker thingy majigs need lanolin (is that right? Lol) and do you sell it and how do I apply it again? I really want to get a pair to try! Also do they come in pink?? x

I thought it was you *giggle*

Yea the disana wraps? the pull on pants. Yes they do come in pink. As for lanolising, i;ve taken this from CNT as its just put so well;



> Lanolising
> 
> To lanolise using solid lanolin, add a level teaspoon of lanolin to a bowl with a few drops of baby bath and then pour on boiling water until it has melted and you have a milky liquid.
> Add more water to the bowl if necessary (you need to cover the wool completely) and then, when the water is hand-hot, add your items. Leave to soak for 12 hours and then remove from the water. Roll in a towel to remove most of the moisture and then dry flat.
> 
> If you are lanolising more than one item you will need more lanolin; if you use too much your items may feel sticky to start with but will be fine.
> 
> WARNING: I would advise you to lanolise one pair at a time until you are sure that no colour will run out as it may transfer from one pair to another. (this did happen to me!)

I do sell Lanolin, i have fresh Northern Essence solid lanolin in at min, it's under natural healing products at moment.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Right I'm off shopping then! It just HAS to be done! 

Now I have money coming back from the flips etc I never got I need to replace them so who knows what I'll end up with lol x
:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

I can't beleive how they've messed you around :hugs:


----------



## special_kala

Could someone possible give me a example of a nappy that needs a wrap?


----------



## Rachel_C

Bambinex teddy nappies need a wrap... and they're gorgeously soft :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I know and the last time I spoke on the phone with them asking for a refund the lady was rather rude to me!

Guess what I just did :winkwink:

Kala, little lambs need a wrap, as do motherease sandys just a couple of examples there! x


----------



## special_kala

On babi pur do the BOGOF flips need to be the same colour?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yes Kala, you just add 1 into the basket and they send you another automatically (just make sure it's the ones that specifically say bogof though or it won't work)

if you would like 2 seperate colours you can go to fill-your-pants.com and add 2 different coloured ones and the basket updates itself! It's also free delivery in January and you can get a code for 10% off if you review an item on the site!


----------



## Lunaty

Alright it's about 20 pages since i posted!!! So im not gonna attempt to read up on it.. :haha:

My internet crapped out for the last week :growlmad:, man ive been having withdrawl symptoms LOL

Sara the package still hasnt arrived, im wondering if i should call the office here and see if there is anyway to find out whats up?! You didnt have a tracking nr by any chance i reckon?


----------



## saraendepity

sam i am so so so so so sorry, i got the parcel back this morning (at 7AM!) ( i was not hapy as I had just gt Daisy back off to sleep and was starting to snooze myself!) anyhoo apparently it was the wrong address..it has a stamp on that says not a box holder at torbay PO or something...PMing you anyhoo :) so so so so sorry again hunny:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> sam i am so so so so so sorry, i got the parcel back this morning (at 7AM!) ( i was not hapy as I had just gt Daisy back off to sleep and was starting to snooze myself!) anyhoo apparently it was the wrong address..it has a stamp on that says not a box holder at torbay PO or something...PMing you anyhoo :) so so so so sorry again hunny:hugs:

Thats weird, the address is not a PO box address and i didnt see a yellow card that i missed a package (maybe the dog ate it, which has happened before though i found evidence last time!)...

Bloody postage people.. curse them :growlmad: so sorry botu this hun, tell me how much postage is and well split the costs k :) 

:hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Whats this freebie with mother and baby? I got it last week and I got a free changing mat :wacko: what are you lot all getting free that I'm not????


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh no I found it :D


----------



## saraendepity

:D i just got it and i'm gonna send it off tomorro :) 

well i'm on my way home noow from a lovely day out with Rob n Bug......bought a Peanutshell sling while we were out and daisy loved it :) we did a hip carry and she really liked that she could see more...(we usually do the hug hold in the moby - i still havent mastered back carries with it and dont really feel safe atm) anyhoo she fell asleep in it while we were shopping :cloud9: was so so sweet...also we have had our new fluff on today - The Nature Babies and BB 

The Nature babies really surprised me !! i wasnt too sure about it at first but the lining is the softest i've felt yet and the outer is really nice :) 
The BB ...well i cant really say much else but ahhhh!!!LOL. i LOVE the fact that it now has three rise adjusters and the new booster they include is really cool too :) i'm not sure about the change in the pocket tho :shrug:

anyhoo.....hope everyone is well :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tacey

Hello! I've been reading (and occasionally posting) in this forum for a while now and wonder if I can join you?

I'm Layla and although we started out in cloth, Alice had horrible nappy rash for about a month, which seemed to improve when I switched to eco-disposables. Anyway, now it's pretty much cleared, she's a fluffy bum again - hooray!

I've been using flushable liners, but I've been thinking about switching to fleece. Is that what anyone else uses? How do you find it?

Looking forward to getting to know you all!


----------



## Blob

I cant face looking whats been going on recently :nope: Am properly exhausted..Sara i CANNOT wait for my nappies to come :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww blob :hugs: 

Hey Tace! Glad she's back in cloth.

Glad you had a nice day sara! :)

I've had an ace day, started baby sign and I love it!! Then spent the day with a mummy friend. So nice to just get out and do things with another mum... :thumbup:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've sold my pushchair and my finger is hovering over "order now" on weenotions for a cuddle soft AI2, black with "Mr Pants" wrote in red lettering and some multicoloured skulls wipes......

sara do you see what i mean about the nature babies being a bit weird to adjust?


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies i will catch up with everything in a min but need to say ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell jon but i have just ordered 2 flips :blush: the blue and the green from fill your pants and with the 10% off i couldn't resist, now i just need to sneak them past jon in the washer and onto h :dohh: at least the winter means he wears his trackies or jeans etc so jon doesn't get to see them for a while. :happydance: i am so excited :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Errrr Donna!! :muaha:

I ordered the WeeNotions...but now I'm looking at a flip...Lee is gonna kill me ha ha


----------



## saraendepity

lol Donna i told Rob Jayleigh gave them to me:dohh: lol...it worked tho :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> I've sold my pushchair and my finger is hovering over "order now" on weenotions for a cuddle soft AI2, black with "Mr Pants" wrote in red lettering and some multicoloured skulls wipes......
> 
> sara do you see what i mean about the nature babies being a bit weird to adjust?

its just odd full stop :dohh: but i like it !LOL i got the Aplix one tho so it might be different to the poppers :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekki - I saw this morning :winkwink: Have since emailed you aswell :hugs:



saraendepity said:


> :D i just got it and i'm gonna send it off tomorro :)
> 
> well i'm on my way home noow from a lovely day out with Rob n Bug......bought a Peanutshell sling while we were out and daisy loved it :) we did a hip carry and she really liked that she could see more...(we usually do the hug hold in the moby - i still havent mastered back carries with it and dont really feel safe atm) anyhoo she fell asleep in it while we were shopping :cloud9: was so so sweet...also we have had our new fluff on today - The Nature Babies and BB
> 
> The Nature babies really surprised me !! i wasnt too sure about it at first but the lining is the softest i've felt yet and the outer is really nice :)
> The BB ...well i cant really say much else but ahhhh!!!LOL. i LOVE the fact that it now has three rise adjusters and the new booster they include is really cool too :) i'm not sure about the change in the pocket tho :shrug:
> 
> anyhoo.....hope everyone is well :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

The BB's are lush aren't they? A bit different but i kind of like it. Liking the booster also, not quite figured out the material though :shrug:

Sounds like you had a lovely day, new sling too :yipee:



Tacey said:


> Hello! I've been reading (and occasionally posting) in this forum for a while now and wonder if I can join you?
> 
> I'm Layla and although we started out in cloth, Alice had horrible nappy rash for about a month, which seemed to improve when I switched to eco-disposables. Anyway, now it's pretty much cleared, she's a fluffy bum again - hooray!
> 
> I've been using flushable liners, but I've been thinking about switching to fleece. Is that what anyone else uses? How do you find it?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you all!

:wave: Hi and welcome. I don't use liners a lot only if i'm pretty sure there's a poopy coming i'll throw on a disposable to help clean up.



dippy dee said:


> Hi ladies i will catch up with everything in a min but need to say ssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh don't tell jon but i have just ordered 2 flips :blush: the blue and the green from fill your pants and with the 10% off i couldn't resist, now i just need to sneak them past jon in the washer and onto h :dohh: at least the winter means he wears his trackies or jeans etc so jon doesn't get to see them for a while. :happydance: i am so excited :happydance:

Teehee, my excuse for the flips was that they'll be great nappy to take on holiday with us as you can buy the disposable inserts :winkwink: :shhh:



saraendepity said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I've sold my pushchair and my finger is hovering over "order now" on weenotions for a cuddle soft AI2, black with "Mr Pants" wrote in red lettering and some multicoloured skulls wipes......
> 
> sara do you see what i mean about the nature babies being a bit weird to adjust?
> 
> its just odd full stop :dohh: but i like it !LOL i got the Aplix one tho so it might be different to the poppers :shrug:Click to expand...

It is odd isn't it? I was undecided on the natures babies one at first but I actually kind of like it to. *touch wood* we've not had one leak yet :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i was the same...cant put my finnger on it but i do like it ......i really was unsure and nearly cancelled the order but i'm soooo pleased i didnt now:) cant figure out what the soaker is made of and was a little bemused by it at first !LOL :shrug: so long as it holds the pee i suppose!LOL 

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

yea the colour suggests hemp but it doesn't feel like it, i've been trying to find out :blush: I might ask on a certain tree, them girls know everything :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh those flips are so tempting, but not available in NZ :growlmad:, if anyone is ordering some more let me know I want one too !!!

I cant get Cole tostay asleep, i can get him to nodd off with rocking of feeding (till the point im almost positive he is asleep) but as soon as i put him down he just wakes up... same wih pram rides and anything else.. :dohh:

This is just getting ridiculous!! My arms feel like they are about to fall off..


----------



## saraendepity

have you got a Sling Sam ?? that could help lots :Hugs:

if you want i can order you some Flips and ship them over...thats if the flipping (see what i did there :haha:) Post Office decides you are allowed post this time:dohh:


----------



## CountingDown

:flower: Hi Ladies

I am a newbie to cloth and I am currently awaiting my order of the BG flips. I have already been eyeing up my next purchase :blush: and have been stalking the cloth bum pic thread.

I cant wait to get started xx


----------



## thelilbump

Hi CD, welcome to the club :thumbup: What nappies have you been looking at? Hope your flips arrive soon.

Sam :hugs: would say same as sara, do you have a sling?


BTW Whats this 10% off @ fyp and y have i missed it :blush:


----------



## CountingDown

I have been eyeing up itti bitti aio and bg aio, though I am swaying towards the ittis as I love the colours. I am holding out though until the flips arrive and I am going to order the free little lamb to test out too.

Has anyone ever attended a nappy fair/nappuccino events? There is one locally at the end of the month and I am tempted to go and try out a few nappies.


----------



## thelilbump

Yea there are a few Itti fans here too 8) never tried the AIO's though. 

There are _never_ any fairs or meets round here :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

VEGGIE1 is a code I used for 10% discount at FYP :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> have you got a Sling Sam ?? that could help lots :Hugs:
> 
> if you want i can order you some Flips and ship them over...thats if the flipping (see what i did there :haha:) Post Office decides you are allowed post this time:dohh:

Lol yeah i have a sling but i cant have him upright in it and that seems to be the only position he can sleep atm..:wacko:

The omeprazol i was given has until now not made a huge change.. the doc said i had to give him the meds with a bit of yogurt but he is only 8 weeks.. im wondering if this wont upset his stomach even more?! :shrug:

Anyhow, i got him off to bed now by raising a pillow under his upper body and feed him to sleep again (which i am told i shouldnt do) .. after 5 attempts.. 

I need to get myself a moby, i have something similar but it doesnt have the head support he needs..
https://www.thebubbawrap.com/

And yes, those flips would be very welcome darling, how much are they again?


----------



## thelilbump

have you tried propping his cot up or is that not tilted enough? 

I think the flips are £14 for 2, not sure what that is in NZD like 22 or something? :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> have you tried propping his cot up or is that not tilted enough?
> 
> I think the flips are £14 for 2, not sure what that is in NZD like 22 or something? :hugs:

Jup it is raised about 5 inches..

Live rates at 2010.01.23 00:19:30 UTC
14.00 GBP = 31.7411 NZD

United Kingdom Pounds New Zealand Dollars
1 GBP = 2.26722 NZD 1 NZD = 0.441069 GBP

How come they are so bloody cheap? What does a BG organic AIO cost there? Her i paid 52$ for 1 (about 23 GBP)


----------



## thelilbump

lol sorry think i got confused with american dollar :dohh: :blush: hmm not sure on the organic but V3's are £14.75


----------



## CountingDown

OMG I a so excited my flips have arrived!! Just posted a thread with some questions, cant wait to get started x


----------



## Lunaty

Thats awsome CD!!!

I love my itti's btw as they have a very good fit on my boy, the BG AIO is still a little on the big side even though it works.. but then again it will last me a bit longer as it is a BTP!

You should look into Cushie tushies! I love them, they are also a AIO -BTP but have a very trim fit that fitted my baby from 2 weeks old and they have the cutest patterns etc..

https://www.cushietushies.com.au/

There was a UK website that sells them but i forgot... maybeone of the other girls remember it :)


----------



## Babyshambelle

Cheeks and cherries is the UK tushie site :cloud9:

Hi everyone :hi:

Just popping in to say...

...don't you just love those adult, formed, easy to ping into the loo and flush poos!!!! Honestly, Cloth is SO easy now shes eating like a dustbin! :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah thats the one, cheers babe ;)

How are you getting on!!! how's Olivia doing :D

- Girls with the Flip system, are there any inserts included or just the 2 covers? And do the inserts actually go in and keep in place or is it like a prefold with cover?!

Ive got some of the real nappies cloth prefolds with covers and i just dotn get on with them that well and im wondering if the Flip is any different..

https://www.realnappies.co.nz/real_nappies_system.php?$url


----------



## saraendepity

flips are very much like a prefold Sam:)

Laura omg makes life so much easier doesnt it !! lol...tho Daisy did 3 of those yesterday and one through the night too :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

Bum genius AIO Organic is £17.95 Flips are £13.95 for 2 (BOGOF) £2.75 postage but i think i can get you a discount on that too as i have reviewed a nappy on that site so i can get 10% off too :) let me know what you want sam an i can order anything and send it for you xxxx


----------



## special_kala

I just got my flips today, do i have to fold the insert at all or does it just lie flat, it seems to long.


----------



## Lunaty

ahh yes im awaiting the time i can actually see the poo fall out of the nappy in the toilet :rofl: now it just looks like last nights curry smeared all over the place :haha:

hmm i wonder if i should give them a go.. i guess i can always sell them on if i cant get along with them.. the prefolds i have now seem to kinda sagg all over the place not to mention that the covers dont really fit snugg atm but maybe thats the sizing.. *even though he should now be in the weight range suggested..

ahh decisions decisions..

I think Cole is in between poppers atm, the normal settings i use seem to be a bit on the tight side..gonna experiment with other popper setting tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sara I didn't get an insert with my NB????? I have to use a microcloth as all my inserts are too huge! I got mine from babykind...I am not impressed! I want the matching insert!!! 

I think yours might be different, mine has 2 rows of poppers all along the tabs and into the middle, and right in the middle theirs 2 on a 3rd row, so you can make it shorter, but theres no poppers like a normal pocket has to adjust the rise, you just kinda miss out the 2nd layer in the middle and go straight to the 3rd. Am I making sense? :wacko: ha ha


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks Sara hun, you are already doing so much for me!!!
Though what does * BOGOF* mean :blush:?

bother, now im in two minds... is the cover much like the fit of the BG AIO>?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm looking at flips.......someone stop meeee lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam - buy one get one free


----------



## saraendepity

Jayleigh - :comp: stop it !!!!Lee will kill you !!! :muaha: they are nice tho :blush:

i havent tried my flips yet so i can t comment on the fit tho it does look like a BG AIO :shrug: 

Special Kala - you have to fold it in three.....if you lay it out flat fold left to the middle then fold the right one over...if that is too long fold the top to the middle then the bottom over...they are longer one way :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I did it :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: tell him i sent them to you ! LOL


----------



## Lunaty

LOL JLA, thats why ive been eying them!!!

Has any of yuo girls tried those Gdiapers?


----------



## saraendepity

no i havent but i know someone has......cant remember who tho....think it was either Tyff or Ryder ..i might be wong tho .....


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> :yipee: tell him i sent them to you ! LOL

Ohh yeah I will, thanks Sara your so kind! :muaha:


----------



## saraendepity

well you did send me some !! gotta return the favour!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I have some Cushie Tushies on the way to me! Cant wait to try them out :cloud9:

Jayleigh :rofl: I never tell my OH what I've bought and just sneak it into the collection and say someone from BnB gave me it to try :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> Sara I didn't get an insert with my NB????? I have to use a microcloth as all my inserts are too huge! I got mine from babykind...I am not impressed! I want the matching insert!!!
> 
> I think yours might be different, mine has 2 rows of poppers all along the tabs and into the middle, and right in the middle theirs 2 on a 3rd row, so you can make it shorter, but theres no poppers like a normal pocket has to adjust the rise, you just kinda miss out the 2nd layer in the middle and go straight to the 3rd. Am I making sense? :wacko: ha ha

I think you might have the original nature babies nappy not version 2? I never saw the original but i know in the item description one of the changes include the slimma stuffers (inserts) :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

<------ may have just bought another Itti :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: I've spent all my money so no secret spending for me :(


----------



## CountingDown

Well I have been naughty and ordered 2 itti bitti snaps but told o/h I have ordered one oops :(


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I just sneak them into my stash :blush: 

I only have old style itti's, I want to try some of the beautiful ones...particularly a lime one! :(


----------



## CountingDown

I was looking at a lime one but in the end I ordered a yellow one and a fushia one. It is going to be hard sneaking them both in at the moment as I have only just started cloth and I only have flips until the itti's arrive. x


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> Ahh I have some Cushie Tushies on the way to me! Cant wait to try them out :cloud9:
> 
> Jayleigh :rofl: I never tell my OH what I've bought and just sneak it into the collection and say someone from BnB gave me it to try :blush:

They are the best!!! I keep hoovering over the buy buttons but they are quite expensive new and barely pop up 2nd hand so i may have to use the excuse you mentioned :thumbup:

God i am bad, i need a flip a new itti and a cushie tushie!!!! How am i gonna cover that up :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL CD you are already addicted...:haha: lying to the OH about fluff is always a tell tale sign!!!LOL


----------



## Lunaty

CountingDown said:


> I was looking at a lime one but in the end I ordered a yellow one and a fushia one. It is going to be hard sneaking them both in at the moment as I have only just started cloth and I only have flips until the itti's arrive. x

Your gonna love them :thumbup:, specially the mini boosters are good too , they work woders even though they are so small!


----------



## thelilbump

the limes one ace, quite bright!

Lol how do you girls get away with it? My OH would sooo know if a new nappy magically appeared! :angelnot:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Good evening ladies!! I made a casserole all by myself today :thumbup:

Was delicious, made enough to feed myself, Jordon, Devon, OH, my other niece, her dad, mil and fil and still some spare for a bit of lunch tomorrow lol

I've also been testing out all the fabulous new nappies I now have and my favourite so far is the Pop In, I may buy some more next month :blush:

How are all my fellow nappy addicts doing tonight?? How many of you have atleast one window open on your browser with a nappy website on it? :haha:
:kiss:


----------



## Twiglet

I get away with it as I get my parcels delivered to my mums :rofl: and then tell Liam I asked for them, off of BnB, when I first started CD's! It wont work for much longer!

Caitlyn doesn't really have any bright nappies so next week I think I'll be getting a lime itti tehe!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i just confess once i have paid for it, or tell him i bought them preloved!!LOL..TBH he's really good and doesnt mind me buying more so long as we have the money :)

Yeh Bekki i have CNT open on another window...i'm staying away from anything else at the moment tho if i find a Moomoo Itti i might be tempted....i have spent way too much money on cloth this month....i dread to add it all up !!!

sara

xxxx


----------



## thelilbump

ooh sorry sara i think it might have gone, just looking now, sites going uber slow though :grr:


----------



## thelilbump

Change that, yupp, medium itti snap in one in moo print is showing as in stock only in medium though. I can order some in if you want then you can get it whenever? I don't mind either way :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I need to invest in some more boosters preferably hemp or bamboo, if I'm right in thinking those two are more absorbent? Can anyone recommend ones that are good for various types of nappies?? I'll just get some boosters and I'm done shopping for this month!! x


----------



## thelilbump

what nappy are they to go in? The p'tits dessous inserts are thin enough to act as a booster i reckon, but would give plenty of padding they're made of bamboo. I've never really needed boosters tbh, i use microfibre cloths for night which work fab :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Change that, yupp, medium itti snap in one in moo print is showing as in stock only in medium though. I can order some in if you want then you can get it whenever? I don't mind either way :hugs:

ooh that would be great hun....will probs be able to order on tues when i get payed..Rob wont kill me too much that way!!!LOL


----------



## thelilbump

no probs, I'll order them and then you can decide either way, you might want to wait till you get your parcel from me anyway :winkwink: :laugh2:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm intreagued!!!! ..sooooo excited about the wrap and itti ....i got my Tie ons today and cant wait to use them with the wrap:)

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

@ thelilbump 

I have various different nappies, Naughty Babies, Wonderoos, Motherease one sizes, sandys, etc, I'm just after versatile ones that I can use in any nappy that might do better with one! Cassidy is a majorly heavy wetter most of the time! x


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Change that, yupp, medium itti snap in one in moo print is showing as in stock only in medium though. I can order some in if you want then you can get it whenever? I don't mind either way :hugs:

Ohh darling, i saw you had the cheeky monkey La petite prairie in stock! How much is the shipping to NZ ?!?


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Sara I didn't get an insert with my NB????? I have to use a microcloth as all my inserts are too huge! I got mine from babykind...I am not impressed! I want the matching insert!!!
> 
> I think yours might be different, mine has 2 rows of poppers all along the tabs and into the middle, and right in the middle theirs 2 on a 3rd row, so you can make it shorter, but theres no poppers like a normal pocket has to adjust the rise, you just kinda miss out the 2nd layer in the middle and go straight to the 3rd. Am I making sense? :wacko: ha ha
> 
> I think you might have the original nature babies nappy not version 2? I never saw the original but i know in the item description one of the changes include the slimma stuffers (inserts) :flower:Click to expand...

I have yeah, my mum bought mine for xmas, I hadn't seen the v2's until recently. I might get one :blush:



Bekkiboo said:


> I need to invest in some more boosters preferably hemp or bamboo, if I'm right in thinking those two are more absorbent? Can anyone recommend ones that are good for various types of nappies?? I'll just get some boosters and I'm done shopping for this month!! x

I like the stuffins hemp inserts, their big though so not for little nappies


----------



## Bekkiboo

Just wanted to share that Cassidy went ALL night in her bubblegum pink Wonderoo no leaks or anthing :happydance: she had even done a massive explosive poop and I didn't know unil I took the nappy off!!


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: thats great Bekki :)


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: That's great news! Did you double stuff it?

With one insert Caitlyn's wonderoo lasts 3 hours, so many have to look at increasing the inserts so I can use it at night time :)


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh thats fab! Halen can't last more than 4 hours in a wonderoo, even double stuffed. He leaks on his hips and the hip tabs come out underneath so he looks like he has wings lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sorry about the delay getting back, we've been up Sutton park for some breakfast and walking!

I only used the normal insert for the wonderoo which is why I'm quite shocked it ran the course of the night and held her morning poop!!
:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> @ thelilbump
> 
> I have various different nappies, Naughty Babies, Wonderoos, Motherease one sizes, sandys, etc, I'm just after versatile ones that I can use in any nappy that might do better with one! Cassidy is a majorly heavy wetter most of the time! x

i reckon buying some microfibre cloths might be what you want. They're so thin you could add more than 1 if required. At least if they don't work you can use them as dusters after :haha:



Lunaty said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Change that, yupp, medium itti snap in one in moo print is showing as in stock only in medium though. I can order some in if you want then you can get it whenever? I don't mind either way :hugs:
> 
> Ohh darling, i saw you had the cheeky monkey La petite prairie in stock! How much is the shipping to NZ ?!?Click to expand...

If you add it to the basket and then click estimate shipping it should tell you. 

ermmm standard would be £3.87 signed for is about double :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

bekki, I didnt get the wonderoo inserts with my nappies, I ordered them without thinking I'd be ok as I had looooads of BG inserts from a friend. Maybe thats where I'm going wrong?


----------



## Twiglet

Woah! Good going on the wonderoo for sure then Bekki! :wohoo:

Just a quick question ladies, I've never had to track my periods as I've always been on BC but now I do and I forgot how to :rofl: it's 28 days from the first day of my last period right? My cycles are regular but I just cant remember :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Jayleigh I do the same as you r.e: the wonderoo so maybe we are doing something wrong tehe!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Are you up the duff Twiglet?? :baby: :shrug: :haha: smiley overload !

With regards to the wonderoo inserts they are a perfect shape and I put them in with the wider bit at the back because that's where the poop normally leaks out!
You can buy the inserts for about £5 especially for the wonderoos!

I'm on Babykind now browsing the bargains, works out cheaper if I buy the shell from bargain section and the insert separately. Although the ones I'm looking at have faults, only minor though so don't fit onto babies under 6 months because of faulty popper etc, but Cassidy is already like a 6 month old lol

x


----------



## Twiglet

Dunno as this is the first time we've not used BC / I've actually had any normal periods so all new to it :blush:

AF is due the 29th if I've worked it out correctly which is 4 weeks from the first day of your last period? 

We're not using any BC at all, as Liam was lazy and didn't buy the condoms and I wanted to TTC but he didn't and well he's known I'm not on the pill, as that was a mutual decision, he wanted to NTNP but then wanted to take the "not" very seriously so asked me to track 'O' but I told him I dunno how so we're kinda taking everything as it comes! :rofl: 

We're actively TTC from August though. 

So if it happens, it happens :smug:


----------



## Bekkiboo

In all honesty I have NO IDEA how my cycle works :blush:, I'm just not with it to be honest lol I haven't had AF since Cassidy was born and she is almost 6 months, although I am very appreciative of the break that breastfeeding allows I kind of wish something would appear as it makes me very uncomfortable because you never know :haha:

Who knows, this time next week you could be sharing some wonderful baby news with us all :thumbup:

My OH just wants me to hurry up and get the implanon implant done so he doesn't have to remember to check dates on things :shrug: he's a lazy bum sometimes LOL. x


----------



## Twiglet

I secretly hope I do have some baby news to share :blush: If :witch: hasn't arrived by the 29th I'll be testing but I know Liam will be sick as he went white the other day when I joked I could be :haha: yet was happy to dtd that night anyway :shrug:

I'm looking forward to being pregnant again because I want to do what I wanted to do with Caitlyn :blush: ie: breastfeeding, keeping her attached to the cord till it stopped pulsating, not being strapped to the bed, having skin to skin etc...I got none of this and tbh it really upsets me, I love my little girl to bits and never ever doubt this but I hate what I didn't get intially with her. :(

I think once you've had a crap birth / not been listened to it makes you more determined to do it with your next. 

Plus I'd love them close together and Caitlyn has a little obsession with baby bumps so I'd love her to have the obsession with my baby bump whilst she still has it :haha: 

All in all, very selfish reasons on my behalf :blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Same here hun, my homebirth was ruined by an unsupportive MW and me not pushing enough, I did let the cord pulse before it was cut, but I had the synoticin jab that I didn't really want, I was strapped to a bed with a clip on his head which I hated, and I didn't get my waterbirth.

The whole fact that I didn't want to be in hospital and I was really gets me, I start welling up (like now!!) when I think of it.


----------



## Twiglet

By the time they'd finished mangling my body they'd cut her cord etc :growlmad:

Here's hoping we get the births we want next time! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

good luck hun, secretly sending you some :dust:


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks Lunaty! :D

How's Cole been with his sleeping etc?


----------



## Lunaty

I think he is slowly turning right...
The meds for his reflux can take a week to be effective (he has been on them for 6 days now) but we managed to get hm to sleep without feeding him now if we catch him in the right time and even though he still has screaming fits it is not the whole day anymore... he has actually got periods where im able to console him and hell focus on me instead of flinging himself back and crawling my eyes out... :)


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh ace! Hope he's turned a corner for you! :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Hi ladiesss! Im officially joining now! Just washed all my nappies so far and tomorrow will be using them! shes grown out of newborn nappies and i have no size 1's so just perfect timing really! :D


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: welcome! Cant wait to see Ava in some fluff! :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Me too im so excited! :D


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooo Twiglet i have my fingers secretly crossed for you :hugs:

Sam what meds is Cole on? Omeprazol and domperidone are both great for reflux's if you have any questions give me a shout as 2 of mine have been seriose refluxers and also i covered it in nursing. Yay for him settling a bit better.

SARA get off the cnt :haha: i'm queen of there and i am on a hunt for new fluff.

Donne please will you order me a moo itti for a week Tuesday :kiss::flower:

Bekki it says there is a fault but i have 6 from that bargain bit and not 1 seems faulty to me and trust me i checked :blush: Also what part of brum are you from? I hope you had a lovely time at sutton park my nan lives not far from there and we go quite a lot, there and cannock chase which the kids love. In the summer we will have to meet up at sutton park and let the kids run off some steam.
I've not done much today apart from argue with the ex from hell which was fun lol, i am having bf'ind problems which are driving me potty and to the point i feel like i want to stop :cry:
:hugs: to you all x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> I think he is slowly turning right...
> The meds for his reflux can take a week to be effective (he has been on them for 6 days now) but we managed to get hm to sleep without feeding him now if we catch him in the right time and even though he still has screaming fits it is not the whole day anymore... he has actually got periods where im able to console him and hell focus on me instead of flinging himself back and crawling my eyes out... :)

Are you still seeing the osteopath? I'm really dubious as we're seeing an improvement for a couple days afterwards then its back to before, it's been bad for the last 2days and I just can't take anymore! I dunno if it's just me wasting my money and it's not working?


----------



## Twiglet

Oww Dee I hope your BFing problems sort themselves out :hugs:

Ahh I love Birmingham! I want to meet people from BnB :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies with little girls have you seen this ? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9-unused-fle..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item3a56dcd76f


----------



## dippy dee

Come down and see me Twiglet x
ETA you are only 90 miles away from me :)


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah he is on Omeprazol.. 2 x a day 5mg.. (the granules) doc said to give it to him with yogurt?! Which im a bit worried about as he seems to have a fit not long afterward and im wondering if the yogurt is upsetting him..

Still seeing the Osteopath JLA, he to seems a little happier the following days but im now sure it's multiple causes with Cole, i used to think he was just colicy.. and that the wind was caused by tensness etc..which the Osteopath was great for..

I think they have really helped him with that, but he started spitting up more and more (he used ot always have alittle but thought it was normal) and crying again and then it clicked for me that he must be having reflux aswell .. even though his cot has always been raised, we raised it to 5 inches now... i try to not feed him before bed which is really hard.. keep 2 hours between feeds and get him to sleep in his raised bassinet instead of with me in my bed...

It's still trial and error but we are slowly getting some succes..FX it will stay that way..and im not getting my hopes up but i honeslty dont know what else to do.. it's damn hard work :)


----------



## Lunaty

And Purple, thats what i did with my bubs.. used all the newborn naps i got at the baby shower and when they were all gone i just had to switch to cloth LOL ;)


----------



## Twiglet

Dee I should! It's only £9 for me to get to Birmingham on the train so it's defo doable! :D

Argh I want that ebay listing!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam, Halen was like that with his vommin, the only thing that worked for us was cutting out dairy, now if I have it in a coffee or something, the next day he's crying and being sick x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh that eBay listing seems too good to be true!!

That sounds like a fab idea Dippy! I think it's best to go in the summer, wasn't very nice trying to eat breakfast outside in the cold, especially when it started raining LOL

can't write much at the moment, I'm getting Cassidy to sleep and am on my iPhone, talk about a small screen!! x


----------



## purpledahlia

Good price for that ebay listing!!! bit bright for us tho..

see the disposable liners u put in the nappy.. do they actually hold anything?? or are they like some wipes which almost disintegrate when you use them? I cant imagine Ava's poos being held on them.. just hope the liners dont get stained!


----------



## kirsten1985

dippy dee said:


> Ladies with little girls have you seen this ? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/9-unused-fle..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE?hash=item3a56dcd76f

These look lovely! Shame they are all XL, if they were a few sizes smaller I would def be after them :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah XL wont fit Caitlyn for ages and she's huge already! 

I use disposable liners till Caitlyn's gone for her poo and they hold that :thumbup: the few times its got on a fleece liner its been easy enough to get out! :thulbup: 

If I'm out I use a disposable liner so I can just throw it away.


----------



## purpledahlia

i just dont get how a thin disposableliner can hold it cos her poos are so not thick or solid.. they will just go thru it im sure?


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh yeah they may go through. Caitlyn's never used to but she's not a huge pooer. 

The times that her poo has got on the nappy [due to Liam rolling it up into it :sick:] its washed straight out though :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I've invested in some disposable liners purely because since fully transitioning to cloth Cassidy seems to poop alot more! Twice a day some days now lol!

Got my mother popping round tomorrow, see what she's got to say for herself!!

She messaged me on FB asking if she can come round and that she had cream eggs :shrug: 

Can I just ask what people find is the best preventative cream/balm to stop redness on babies bottoms? I've noticed Cassidy getting a little red and I want to stop nappy rash in it's tracks! Any ideas?? 
:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi purple sorry i forgot to say it in my other post :blush: i don't use disposable liners but do use the reusable fleece ones and they are brilliant :thumbup:

Twiglet we aren't to far from b'ham really so get your bottom down here :haha: it would be lovely to meet you.

Bekki defo in the summer it'll be brill, my dh is into mountain biking cross country so he can take his bike and sod off round the park whilst us girls catch up and the kids play :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> I've invested in some disposable liners purely because since fully transitioning to cloth Cassidy seems to poop alot more! Twice a day some days now lol!
> 
> Got my mother popping round tomorrow, see what she's got to say for herself!!
> 
> She messaged me on FB asking if she can come round and that she had cream eggs :shrug:
> 
> Can I just ask what people find is the best preventative cream/balm to stop redness on babies bottoms? I've noticed Cassidy getting a little red and I want to stop nappy rash in it's tracks! Any ideas??
> :hugs:

Breast milk is brill for a red bottom, a bit rubbed on stops it getting any further, if not i use either motanium if it is sore or a bit of nappy off time as much as possible if need be but the breast milk really does work.

Cream eggs WTF does she think lo will be munching them? lol i can see it "ooo i'll have a cream egg and 5 mins on the boob" big :hugs: to you hun, get on here or msn to me for a rant afters if you want but who knows it may all go ok. :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Disposable liners are pretty useless for me as his poo's go straight through them, they will be good when his poos area a bit more solid..

As for nappy rash, the only thing that helped LO was oily cream... prescibed by my midwife.. probably similar to vaseline or something.. though completely white..
If his bum gets red i use it once or twice and he is fine again!

I only use cloth wipes though, water, tea tree oil and abit of baby oil in the water..

Breastmilk is a good one too :)


----------



## Twiglet

I dont use anything, I let her go around showing her bum off :lol: 

Woo Dee I will defo organise something soon! :D Twill be lovely to see other fluffy bum mum's etc. 

Yeah I have plenty of fleecy liners too, do you want me to send you some of the hour glass ones I have in your package purple?! :)

I want more flips! Thinking maybe I'll buy some more on wednesday and then some more inserts as I love them soso much. Used to be an AIO strictly person but these have converted me tehe!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I will try the breast milk and air time I think, thanks ladies! I did give her some air time yesterday and we got piddle everywhere even with a towel down! 

As for my mother, I've offered to explain to her about cloth nappies, I tried explaining to her about the different types and she said she didn't understand, back in her day it was just Terrys, although I keep forgetting that she did actually look after me back then!

I'm so tempted to go shopping right now, it's crazy how I have so many nappies now and still think I haven't got enough!! Perhaps it's just I haven't got enough of the ones I really like? x


----------



## Twiglet

Bekki! That's exactly how I feel! Then I find a new favourite! :lol:

Good luck with your mum tomorrow! I'm lucky that my mum loves the new CD's tehe!


----------



## CountingDown

Evening ladies! First day in the flips has gone really well, no leaks at all though I did change every 2 hours as I only washed them twice before use. I have popped her in a disposable tonight though just to be on the safe side.

I cant wait for the ittis I ordered to arrive, though the flips have been fab so far I cant wait to see her in a 'pretty' one lol.

I will upload some piccies soon, I cant find my camera cable at the moment.


----------



## special_kala

Had our first full day of re useables. We used a flip and naughty baby (i think thats the name) and no leaks, though she spent alot of the day kicking about without a nappy on as she has a bit of a sore bum. She is in one from babi pur, dri nite something. (i really need to learn the names lol) tonight. She leaks through her pampers every night anyway so if she leaks through then wont be much different lol


----------



## thelilbump

Donna - yea i'll order you a moo itti, am just doing it now actually, they're only medium though?

If anyone else wants one speak now :laugh2:

Purple - welcome and good luck! yea use fleece liners :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

What size do the mediums go up to? :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

Sk- :happydance: glad to hear went ok, good luck tonight :thumbup:


Medium itti's are 14-27lbs approx


----------



## Bekkiboo

My bubbas getting a bit cuddly, even the one sizes seem snug on her, or perhaps it's the way I'm putting them on :shrug:

I think I'll go get her weighed this week, would like a more accurate reading because according to the bathroom scales she weighs more than 20lb which can't be right surely:nope:

Anyone know what causes excessive thirst? Would it be possible to still get dehydrated from breastfeeding almost 6 months down the line? I'm ruddy parched!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

Thirst can be from feeding still, I'm coming down with a cold though aswell and i;ve been drinking heaps. Is it a thirst like dry mouth or like something else?


My LO is 23lbs at almost 16 months but she is a bit of a skinny mini :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Donna nnnnnnnooooooooo you are going to make me cry, Harley is in larges as he is 26lb the little chunker :cry: i'm off to sulk now :growlmad: i need a large moo and i need it now haha.

Does anyone want to go halves on a flip order as i have an 10% code as i have just reviewed some nappies and want another :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki i still get really bad thirsts 11 months down the line with bf'ing, Is cassidy going through a growth spurt as that could affect you as well.


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: I'll have a look but they pretty few and far between :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

Could i be so thirsty cos im still leaking milk like a milk machine?? im FF but im leaking LOADS.. n very thirsty!


----------



## thelilbump

quite possibly. You should maybe have your blood sugars checked too?


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies i know you will all love me but i've found itti's for £10 look https://www.craftynclothy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_29_74_89&products_id=566


----------



## saraendepity

donna :hissy:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> donna :hissy:

Yes my darling. :shrug:


----------



## saraendepity

lol you know!!!!!:grr: i do not need any more temptation...rob will beat me!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

Donna!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

haha sara tell him not to be so kinky :haha:

Donna you love me really, just think order loads of these n sell them for more in your shop :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

thelilbump said:


> quite possibly. You should maybe have your blood sugars checked too?

how come? something wrong with me? :nope:


----------



## purpledahlia

dippy dee said:


> Ladies i know you will all love me but i've found itti's for £10 look https://www.craftynclothy.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=72_29_74_89&products_id=566

I think i will be broke forever now i am buying up nappies! DO love a bargain tho!


----------



## dippy dee

purple i am the naughty one who helps everyone spend their money so i will keep an eye out for bargains for you haha.


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

purpledahlia said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> quite possibly. You should maybe have your blood sugars checked too?
> 
> how come? something wrong with me? :nope:Click to expand...

It would show if you are diabetic, it was 1 symptom i had that made me wonder and what do you know i am :dohh: worth a quick test tho x


----------



## thelilbump

Lol Donna, if only it were that simple!

Aww no purple :hugs: thirst can be related to blood sugars thats all


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sorry I got behind again, Cassidy decided to wake up and have a natter!

Not to mention OH is on the prowl for a bit of (fill in the gap) :coffee:

To answer the question though my mouth is dry and I also just feel generally thirsty! Not sure if Cassidy is on a growth spurt though, she's still on demand and I've not really noticed any change in the pattern except for waking up more than once during the night but she literally has one quick gulp of milk and is asleep again!


----------



## Twiglet

I want more flips :argh: 

And ohh look I could have my medium lime itti! :rofl: 

Could I have a medium cow itti ordered and pay on wednesday please? :blush: dont tell Liam! :haha:


----------



## CountingDown

Oh dear, my finger slipped and I ordered a lime one!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Bloody &*)#@*, Cole keeps waking up after 15 min or so... i think ive already had like 4 attempts to get hm to sleep :( i know he is knackered...

Where is a rubber hammer when yuo need one!


----------



## Twiglet

Oww no :( Caitlyn sometimes does that, wakes up, whinges as she didn't want to and there's no reason for her to wake up, goes back to sleep and repeat :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Night night ladies i am off to bed but if anyone wants to go halves and have an flip for £6.50 then let me know and i will order in the morning.
Speak to you lovlies in the morning :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Are you getting it from FYP?! If so I will...would like to go for another moonbeam as its a lovely colour.


----------



## dippy dee

Twiglet said:


> Are you getting it from FYP?! If so I will...would like to go for another moonbeam as its a lovely colour.

Hi hun yes i am, i have got the nappy bug again :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Wicked, I'll go with you if no one else has offered yet. I've changed my mind and want another pink instead :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

dam i was too slow! what the offer your doing? anyone wanna do it with me?


----------



## Bekkiboo

It's the bogof offer for the new flip nappies. You can get them from fill-your-pants.com and can also get 10% off if you review something on the website!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

:cry: I can't find my Bubblegum Pink Wonderoo shell ANYWHERE!

What could have happened to it?? :shrug:


----------



## dippy dee

Twiglet said:


> Wicked, I'll go with you if no one else has offered yet. I've changed my mind and want another pink instead :lol:

Lol how are we doing it? Do you want to pp me your half and i'll get them ordered or do you want to order them and i'll send you the pp? :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

purpledahlia said:


> dam i was too slow! what the offer your doing? anyone wanna do it with me?

Purple let me see how much more pp i can sneak :blush: and i may put another order in if you want, it is the bum genius flip nappies on fill your pants, they are buy one get one free and are brilliant nappies.


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> :cry: I can't find my Bubblegum Pink Wonderoo shell ANYWHERE!
> 
> What could have happened to it?? :shrug:

:blush: not me i've not put h in a girly nappy for weeks now :haha:
It will be hiding some where, perhaps in the baby bag or hiding upstairs? I'm no good as i found the shampoo in the freezer the other day :dohh:

How are you bekki? you seem a little more cherpier the past couple of days lol, wait till we meet up i'll let all my naughtiness and bad habbits rub off on you lol i am a bad influence :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Can I paypal you the half? My paypal balance has the right amount in :thumbup: and Liam will find out if I take from the account :haha: 

Aww Purple! I'll probably be getting more by wednesday! :rofl: I really like them :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm good at the moment, feeling much more cheerful at the moment :thumbup:
and what makes you so sure my habits won't rub off on you? :haha: 

Looking ahead to the summer Cassidy might well be walking by then and will be all toddleresque :cry: these baby days don't half fly by! 

I'm still waiting for the councillor at the doctors surgery to get in touch, I love how they make crazy people wait ages :haha: 

I'm just waiting for my mother to turn up now, she said 12noon so lets see if she even bothers to turn up at all :shrug: I'm not waiting in all day for her like I normally do though, I have things to post off today and can't afford not to get them sent off :nope: I don't like to be unreliable but for the last couple of weeks due to one thing or another that's what I've become and I need to get back on track! 

x


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> I want more flips :argh:
> 
> And ohh look I could have my medium lime itti! :rofl:
> 
> Could I have a medium cow itti ordered and pay on wednesday please? :blush: dont tell Liam! :haha:

yupp no probs, i'll order it tonight and it'll probably be here wednesday or thursday :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks! :wohoo:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah just let me know if your doing it again and ill join, i got 2 flips last week but one more will be grand! I am still trying to figure out how they work tho....... lol


----------



## thelilbump

has anyone seen the disposbale inserts for flips anywehre apart from babame?


----------



## Bekkiboo

They were supposed to be available from 1st Feb but I got an email from Babipur saying they weren't getting them now until beginning of March!

Anywhere that has them on the website it most likely pre-orders as I don't think they are actually available anywhere yet!


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh that would explain y i can't find them lol. I was just thinking they'be good to take on holiday with us.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ladies I've had an email from weenotions telling me my invoice is printed...I got all excited and thought it was my dispatch note :rofl: I thought that would be a bit quick! I only ordered them last week :dohh: 

OT but my new settee is coming tomorrrrrow :D I'm so excited!! :yipee:


----------



## purpledahlia

does anyone want to give me some money to buy some more itti's ?? im officially in love.. 

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Oooh new sofa :thumbup: whats it like?

Lol purple, if only i could!


----------



## Bekkiboo

The mother has gone home, was actually quite pleasant and yes she did bring Cream Eggs :haha:

I need to get more nappies, I have 2 Ittis's ordered and 2 Wonderoo sets I threw together on BabyKind but it's just not enough, not the way Cassidy has been pooping lately, I swear she's doing it on purpose!! :shrug:

I also want more Naughty Babies although it would seem they are not as good value as when I brought the 3 I have. I remember buying them for around a tenner I'm sure?? 

Any who, how is everyone today?? :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

glad your mum was ok, choccy too :thumbup: lol

teehee would it b uber naughty of me to point out i've got bb's on offer :haha:

yea the naughty babies r about that.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh gawd I saw that on FB about the BB's and I SO had a look :blush:

I need to stop myself before I get into trouble with OH, if only he knew the extent of my new nappy addiction :dohh:

I can't find the naughty babies for as cheap as that anymore and I really would have liked some more too :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:

i totally don't remember seeing you on the fb group :blush: my bad


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki have you tried the coolababies? I think they are the same as the naughty babies? I like them and they dry super quick.
As for the counsellor not contacting you that's pants, they left me crazy for 4 months b4 they realised i was crazy lol then once they phoned i had to wait another month for the appointment but then again i think they didn't know which catagory to put me in haha.
Now did you save me an cream egg? They are the wourld greatest chocolate well that and wispa's mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yup I'm there, I sneaked in whilst you were stocking the nappies neatly onto the shelves LOL


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

we have a tooooooth!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

LOL Dippy, I didn't even get one! she brought 3, 1 each for me and the boys but my niece (who came with my mum) saw them and immediately wanted one so I let her have mine. She had already had one earlier but the look on her face I couldn't say no! :blush:

So I got to watch the boys stuff them into their mouths whole and dribble chocolate down their chins! :cry:

Is it just eBay that sell the coolababys or can I get them anywhere else?? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> Oooh new sofa :thumbup: whats it like?
> 
> Lol purple, if only i could!


It's a leather corner sofa, I've got a picture, it's not my OH in the picture it's my friends OH as she has the same sofa


----------



## dippy dee

I have an coolababy if you want one x


----------



## dippy dee

A new tooth and a new sofa well that is so greedy hahaha.


----------



## Bekkiboo

JayleighAnn said:


> we have a tooooooth!!!!! :happydance:

Yayyyyy!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

dippy dee said:


> I have an coolababy if you want one x

That'll be great, how much hun and I'll Paypal it now :thumbup: x


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> I have an coolababy if you want one x
> 
> That'll be great, how much hun and I'll Paypal it now :thumbup: xClick to expand...

i'll pm you now hun x


----------



## Twiglet

Woohoo to a tooth! 

I want more nappies! This is my last paycheck on wednesday before I officially begin my life as a SAHM! Last chance to feed my addiction :haha: defo gonna get another flip and buy some inserts for them as I love them!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Speaking of teeth, Cassidy had her bottom 2 come through at christmas time and just a moment ago she made a grinding noise :shrug: I wondered how because she had no other teeth to grind them against, so I cautiously stuck my little finger in there and one of her top teeth has come through and the other is just about to! :cloud9:

My nipples won't be attached for long then :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

ok, just put together all my nappies that i had pre-washed, im confused a bit with the flips.. is the insert not too thin? its just one? the itti's have two.. is it jst meant to balance in the middle since theres no poppers or anything to hold it in place?


----------



## Blob

Yea its meant to go under the little flaps at the ends :shrug: Some nappies just have only one insert...Tabs ones seem to last for quite a while but am not going to use them out for a while until i've washed them more.


----------



## Twiglet

Yep that's right Purple! 

Caitlyn is a majorly heavy wetter and that one insert lasts 5 hours on her :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> Speaking of teeth, Cassidy had her bottom 2 come through at christmas time and just a moment ago she made a grinding noise :shrug: I wondered how because she had no other teeth to grind them against, so I cautiously stuck my little finger in there and one of her top teeth has come through and the other is just about to! :cloud9:
> 
> My nipples won't be attached for long then :haha:

:haha: harley has 5 teeth now and it's not the biting that gets me as he has only bit me a few times BUT his bottom teeth have been grinding around the base of my nipple and the brown area just around it and has chaffed the skin :saywhat: and it's only happened since his top ones came through :dohh: i came so close 5 days ago to quitting that i actually bought formula but then the stubborn streak in me kicked in.


----------



## Lunaty

Morning morning, yawn...i think ve gotten up t least 3 times last night grrr..
Any idea how i can get Cole to sleep a bit longer.. he generally has 4 hour stretches.. i know he can sleep for 6 as he did once... and i think he figured out im trying to dreamfeed him LOL, he now wakes up when i pick him up too...

then i thought what the heck he is awake i might aswell change him cause i heard him poo before, only for everything to be covered in wee as he sprsyed both me,the wall and himself... TWICE!!! :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

:dohh: no fun! Cant help with the sleep as Caitlyn still wakes twice a night :| hoping it stops sooner for you than it has done for me :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

JL - oo that sofas lovely, are you getting in that colour too? 

Yay for all the teethypegs, we've got about 3/4s now i've lost count lol!

Sam - :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S Sam is it just me or do you get up shockingly early each morning?!


----------



## Lunaty

Is 7 considered early ;)


----------



## dippy dee

Lunaty said:


> Is 7 considered early ;)

That's dinner time in this house lol we are up at 5 every morning getting karlum out of his wet wraps and doing all his lotons and potions and ready for school etc


----------



## Lunaty

LOl yeah alarm goes at 6.30 here, DH takes a shower and i get up at 7 to join him for breakfast :) Bubba generally wakes up not long after if he isnt already awake :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I won the flip from Fill Your Pants :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

thelilbump said:


> JL - oo that sofas lovely, are you getting in that colour too?
> 
> Yay for all the teethypegs, we've got about 3/4s now i've lost count lol!
> 
> Sam - :hugs:

No, the top will be beige instead of white and the bottom brown instead of grey. 

He bit daddy :dohh: :rofl: he chomped down on his finger and OH yelled "ouch, why you little sh*t" but laughed at he said it lol
It the bottom left one, but the right one is coming through aswell
My little man is getting big :cry:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekkiboo said:


> I won the flip from Fill Your Pants :happydance:

omg :happydance::happydance: weldone hun xx


----------



## thelilbump

Sam - 7's early in this household yea :rofl: 

Bekki - woop well done :yippee:

JL - Lol bless him!


Well girls I've just been discussing getting another flip with the OH earlier as been thinking they be a good holiday nappy given the disposbale insert option but I've just put my organic flip back together after being washed and it's got a massive hole in it where the stitchings come apart!! Not impressed at all :cry: There wasn't anything in the washer it could of got caught on, on closer inspection it looks like dodgy stiching. Gutted! :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh well done on the flip Bekki! :wohoo: 

JA I cant wait till Caitlyn has teeth so she can bit her daddy >=|


----------



## thelilbump

has my adspace gone small again on anyone elses pc? I might flag it up with SC later.


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh how crappy :growlmad: I only handwash my covers simply as I dont trust them. Complain about it!

Edit: It was small all day but its now big and beautiful again. 

I want that Paisley BB on your site :haha: cant justify it though :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

That sucks about the stitching, im sure they will replace it for you!!!
Have you still got the order confirmation, maybe some of the other girls can get it replaced if they still have the bill..

Crappy workmanship, wonder if they changed factory's or something../

And Bekki thats great!!! :happydance: can you choose your own color?

JLA hope yuor little one will give you a bt of a break with the teething, on th egood note, it cant get any worse then yuor already used too right ;) i know the feeling


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh my TLB! That's terrible, where did you buy it from?


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> has my adspace gone small again on anyone elses pc? I might flag it up with SC later.

Jup on mine...

Why dont you just make the pic jpeg and link your website to it with code?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Lunaty said:


> That sucks about the stitching, im sure they will replace it for you!!!
> Have you still got the order confirmation, maybe some of the other girls can get it replaced if they still have the bill..
> 
> Crappy workmanship, wonder if they changed factory's or something../
> 
> And Bekki thats great!!! :happydance: can you choose your own color?
> 
> JLA hope yuor little one will give you a bt of a break with the teething, on th egood note, it cant get any worse then yuor already used too right ;) i know the feeling



I imagine so but im not 100% sure, I don't mind which colour I get, Cassidy with look cute anyway lol x :cloud9:

I don't think my OH believed me when I said I won it, think he's starting to realise how much I love cloth nappies :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah you wont be able to use it as excuse all the time LOL :rofl:

DH wont believe me either if id told him something like that! Goo dthing to have such luck though :flower:

This means the money you have saved buying yourself a flip you can now spend on another nappy :muaha:



Bekkiboo said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> That sucks about the stitching, im sure they will replace it for you!!!
> Have you still got the order confirmation, maybe some of the other girls can get it replaced if they still have the bill..
> 
> Crappy workmanship, wonder if they changed factory's or something../
> 
> And Bekki thats great!!! :happydance: can you choose your own color?
> 
> JLA hope yuor little one will give you a bt of a break with the teething, on th egood note, it cant get any worse then yuor already used too right ;) i know the feeling
> 
> 
> 
> I imagine so but im not 100% sure, I don't mind which colour I get, Cassidy with look cute anyway lol x :cloud9:
> 
> I don't think my OH believed me when I said I won it, think he's starting to realise how much I love cloth nappies :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Lunaty

grrr im waiting for my amber necklace to arrive .. i know it should be here today!!!!
I think ive tried just about anything to get Cole right now LOL..

Owell at least it wont hurt him if it doesnt help.. and once he starts teething i should get some benefit out of it too :)

Hell look so cute :cloud9:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam - yeah it cant get much worse than it already has lol if anything, he wasnt too bad last night, it took a while to get him off, then he woke up 30mins later screaming for about 30mins, but he went back down after and I think he only woke up once last night, I can't quite remember lol thats why I was surprised to hear a 'clunk' of teeth against his doidy cup.
Made me a little sad though cause he really is growing up :cry: I know it sounds stupid but it made me realise he really is 7mo! not the teeny tiny baby I always think he is. 

TLB thats crap! I'd email them and get a replacement.


----------



## dippy dee

it's the right size here tlb.
Sorry to hear about your flip mmmmmmmm i'd complain if i were you xx


----------



## littlestar

There was a batch of flip covers in the US that had a minor stitching issues, if you get in touch they will replace it for you.

Well Done for winning the Flip Bekkiboo! It's nice to know someone we know won it!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah it goes so fast.. Cole is gaining so much weight and the newborn clothes are to small now.. :cry:

I am having difficulties keeping Cole asleep , he generally wakes about 15/20 min later and has a screaming fit.. the takes ages to settle him by the time he is hungry again and the cycle continues 

Only at night did he seem okay but he has been waking up more then ussual the last couple of days..

Once we'll be out of the reflux stage the teething will start here i think :dohh:
I so wanted to enjoy my baby as newborn etc but it is just a constant battle with an occasional smile.. which to be fair he has been doing a bit more regularly now :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Don't get me started LOL 

I really don't know how I'm going to manage hiding all the others I've ordered that haven't arrived yet, he had a moan today saying I need to chill out on the nappy buying so I didn't tell him about the others :haha:

he's coming up the stairs........


----------



## Lunaty

Bekkiboo said:


> Don't get me started LOL
> 
> I really don't know how I'm going to manage hiding all the others I've ordered that haven't arrived yet, he had a moan today saying I need to chill out on the nappy buying so I didn't tell him about the others :haha:
> 
> he's coming up the stairs........

QUICK hide all the goods!!! :argh:

Addicts anonymous! :flasher: LOL


----------



## Lunaty

Ive got like 5 nappies coming but he only knows about 3 of them LOL
Ill just say Sara send me some more hehehe


----------



## Twiglet

I'm not addicted :smug:


----------



## littlestar

Lunaty said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> Don't get me started LOL
> 
> I really don't know how I'm going to manage hiding all the others I've ordered that haven't arrived yet, he had a moan today saying I need to chill out on the nappy buying so I didn't tell him about the others :haha:
> 
> he's coming up the stairs........
> 
> QUICK hide all the goods!!! :argh:
> 
> Addicts anonymous! :flasher: LOLClick to expand...

:muaha: :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> Yeah it goes so fast.. Cole is gaining so much weight and the newborn clothes are to small now.. :cry:
> 
> I am having difficulties keeping Cole asleep , he generally wakes about 15/20 min later and has a screaming fit.. the takes ages to settle him by the time he is hungry again and the cycle continues
> 
> Only at night did he seem okay but he has been waking up more then ussual the last couple of days..
> 
> Once we'll be out of the reflux stage the teething will start here i think :dohh:
> I so wanted to enjoy my baby as newborn etc but it is just a constant battle with an occasional smile.. which to be fair he has been doing a bit more regularly now :D

Reflux can last until 12mo ARGHH :nope::nope: Halen's been sicky the last few days and I swear on my life I've not had dairy anything, so his reflux must be getting worse?? arghhhh!!!!!

I wanted to enjoy the newborn stage, I really looked forward to the little tiny baby who just sleeps all the time, wakes for food and bum change, and then sleeps more. Little did I realise that this would never happen :dohh: in reality I had the little baby who slept like a dream in the day, and then come about 6pm was a monster! All he did was scream, scream and scream! I've still never had a full nights sleep since I was pregnant! He kept me awake all night even before he was here!


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki what colour are you going to have?


----------



## Twiglet

You poor girlies :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

He's gone back downstairs again now! He's been pestering me for a bit of nookie the last 2 days and I really can't be bothered :blush:

Now he thinks he can lure me to him with promises of cake :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twiglet said:


> I'm not addicted :smug:


*cough cough*


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG Bekki thats hilarious! My OH sat on the settee on Friday with his trousers on his ankles (LO had just gone down for a nap) and his words where "Look how beautiful it is...do you want to kiss it?" :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i think he always had a bit of silent reflux but it is getting worse and worse, when he started spitting up his feeds i knew something other then colic was wrong and unfortunately he wont grow out of that as quick form what ive heard :dohh: nevermind, the teething will probably just pass by now hopefully :winkwink:

I have him the opposite way, he used ot be a very good baby for the first 4 weeks and now he is just upset most of the time he is awake and a fight to get him to sleep at all during the day.. evenings getting worse.. and at night once he was a sleep he'd stay a sleep for 4 hours and another 4 when put down again.. 

I just hope at least that will continue as when i have the same monster during the night as during day time i may top myself :wacko:



JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it goes so fast.. Cole is gaining so much weight and the newborn clothes are to small now.. :cry:
> 
> I am having difficulties keeping Cole asleep , he generally wakes about 15/20 min later and has a screaming fit.. the takes ages to settle him by the time he is hungry again and the cycle continues
> 
> Only at night did he seem okay but he has been waking up more then ussual the last couple of days..
> 
> Once we'll be out of the reflux stage the teething will start here i think :dohh:
> I so wanted to enjoy my baby as newborn etc but it is just a constant battle with an occasional smile.. which to be fair he has been doing a bit more regularly now :D
> 
> Reflux can last until 12mo ARGHH :nope::nope: Halen's been sicky the last few days and I swear on my life I've not had dairy anything, so his reflux must be getting worse?? arghhhh!!!!!
> 
> I wanted to enjoy the newborn stage, I really looked forward to the little tiny baby who just sleeps all the time, wakes for food and bum change, and then sleeps more. Little did I realise that this would never happen :dohh: in reality I had the little baby who slept like a dream in the day, and then come about 6pm was a monster! All he did was scream, scream and scream! I've still never had a full nights sleep since I was pregnant! He kept me awake all night even before he was here!Click to expand...


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'd like to try the ribbit one!

Sorry if I seem a bit behind, been relegated to the mobile again so much harder to keep up! x


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> I'm not addicted :smug:

Get with the program darling, yuor just still in denial :awww:


----------



## Twiglet

Make him promise you more nappies :haha: much better than cake!

Edit: I'll admit it sooner or later...my stash is now up to 70, thats with selling 5 :blush:

:rofl: Jayleigh!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL @ promises of cake!!! wouldnt even take that with me at the moment :blush: i seem to have re found my :sex: drive :blush: :haha:

Sam - just tell him i sent them! i'll play along on Fbook af you want :haha:

Jayleigh, so sorry he's still nob better...tho YAY :yipee: for the teethies :) just you wait till he starts chewing on your nips :cry:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

JayleighAnn said:


> OMG Bekki thats hilarious! My OH sat on the settee on Friday with his trousers on his ankles (LO had just gone down for a nap) and his words where "Look how beautiful it is...do you want to kiss it?" :sick: :rofl:


OMG LMAO!

I now have a visual of my OH doing that, eww lol


----------



## Lunaty

Bekkiboo said:


> He's gone back downstairs again now! He's been pestering me for a bit of nookie the last 2 days and I really can't be bothered :blush:
> 
> Now he thinks he can lure me to him with promises of cake :haha:

Ooow cake, i wish my DH was that original :rofl:, he just stands in front of me and flops it out saying kiss the doodle:lolly:

Well unless im on BNB he knows not to disturb me when im on here:saywhat:


----------



## Twiglet

:sick: 

Sara, me too in terms of the sex drive. Maybe its because I'm not on BC :haha: I've noticed a bigbig change actually.


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> OMG Bekki thats hilarious! My OH sat on the settee on Friday with his trousers on his ankles (LO had just gone down for a nap) and his words where "Look how beautiful it is...do you want to kiss it?" :sick: :rofl:

OMFG i think i might have just done a little wee!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Im bloody hell still waiting for the bleeding to stop, it's already been 8 weeks!!!!
DH generally isnt to concerned about no :sex: a couple of days.. i however have a hard time coping LOL.. and constantly doing him favours isnt exactly helping :growlmad:


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> :sick:
> 
> Sara, me too in terms of the sex drive. Maybe its because I'm not on BC :haha: I've noticed a bigbig change actually.

LOL yeah i think thats what has done it for me too!! ..... :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kiss the doodle :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

And Sara, thanks for the offer, i might take you up on that once i order some stuff from overseas LOL
Im still hoovering if im gonna get those flips or not... his poo generally goes all over the place so the cover will be filthy in one round :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Im bloody hell still waiting for the bleeding to stop, it's already been 8 weeks!!!!
> DH generally isnt to concerned about no :sex: a couple of days.. i however have a hard time coping LOL.. and constantly doing him favours isnt exactly helping :growlmad:

i was the same sam...think i bled on and off for about 12 weeks :(


----------



## Twiglet

I bled for 3 weeks, stopped then bled for another 6....lovely times. 

Hope it stops for you soon!


----------



## saraendepity

TBH Sam they will if he's pooing lots at the moment the covers will be dirty straight away ...


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Im bloody hell still waiting for the bleeding to stop, it's already been 8 weeks!!!!
> DH generally isnt to concerned about no :sex: a couple of days.. i however have a hard time coping LOL.. and constantly doing him favours isnt exactly helping :growlmad:
> 
> i was the same sam...think i bled on and off for about 12 weeks :(Click to expand...

Owww Bloody hell... *literally :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL yeh it is !LOL


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> Urgh how crappy :growlmad: I only handwash my covers simply as I dont trust them. Complain about it!
> 
> *Edit: It was small all day but its now big and beautiful again. *I want that Paisley BB on your site :haha: cant justify it though :cry:

Lol that took me a minute to figure what the hell you meant then :rofl:

Aww yea the paisley is cute, I have that in stock too :haha:



Lunaty said:


> That sucks about the stitching, im sure they will replace it for you!!!
> Have you still got the order confirmation, maybe some of the other girls can get it replaced if they still have the bill..
> 
> Crappy workmanship, wonder if they changed factory's or something../




Bekkiboo said:


> Oh my TLB! That's terrible, where did you buy it from?

i got it from babame along with the others, I think I'll message them about it. Though if they ask me to send it back will be a bit :blush: because my Lo had a poorly tummy in it :sick: say no more :laugh2:



Lunaty said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> has my adspace gone small again on anyone elses pc? I might flag it up with SC later.
> 
> Jup on mine...
> 
> Why dont you just make the pic jpeg and link your website to it with code?Click to expand...


ermmm i think it is already that? I might be wrong tho i'm no good with this techy stuff. You provide a piccy and a seperate link for SC to add. I've messaged him about it now not that I'm sure if he can do anything about it.


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i thought it was gone 2 times now only to start up again.. i actually thought it was my period for a couple of seconds but it probably just is still from the birth..

I have the same issues with my gro baby, even though ive got he spare inserts, 2 out of 3 times i have to wash the cover too as it is poo'd on too :rofl:
But seeing it is one size i will get some more out of it when he gets bigger... gues s thats the same with the flip!

Say has anyone seen or heard form Ellie? Wondering if she is ok...


----------



## saraendepity

no i was thinking the same Sam....she's been AWOL for a while...hope she's ok.....dont think i have seen her around on Fbook either....off to have a nosey now...


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: I just reread that, sorry should have made it clearer! But its not small for me again :nope:

Yeah I wondered about Ellie too, I need her address as I've lost it and I have her flip sitting here looking pretty. Hope she's ok.


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> has my adspace gone small again on anyone elses pc? I might flag it up with SC later.
> 
> Jup on mine...
> 
> Why dont you just make the pic jpeg and link your website to it with code?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ermmm i think it is already that? I might be wrong tho i'm no good with this techy stuff. You provide a piccy and a seperate link for SC to add. I've messaged him about it now not that I'm sure if he can do anything about it.Click to expand...

If you want you can send me the jpeg.. ill try and hook up the link with BnB code.. that way you dotn have those boarders on there either... :) just your pic that leads to the website!

x


----------



## thelilbump

sorry i've missed about 5 pages there but ellie she was going away for leylas birthday, I can't rembember the exact date of her bday but sure it was twenty somethin of jan.


----------



## saraendepity

she was on Fbook yesterday and it seems everying was ok...messaging her now


----------



## purpledahlia

I noticed she had been quiet too, hope everythings ok.

I got my first dirty cloth bum just earlier, was a bit messy, but ok, i just rinsed over the bath with showerhead and then put in bucket? will wash 2m? is that right? the disposable liner bit didnt hold much tbh. mums not too pleased that i have to use the shower head to rinse the bappy over the bath.. she wants me to use toilet but the consistency of her poos wouldnt come off from that, would need to flush the toilet a million times and the power isnt strong enough.. i had the shower head on full and RIGHT up at the nappy..... what do you all do?


----------



## thelilbump

Sam thanks hunny you're so clever! Tho I think I have to have the frame as its the adspace area you purchase and it makes it clear to others its a paid for ad.


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh wicked! Erm, I didn't lose her addy! Just never got it off of her :nope: does anyone have it? :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

Who else is on facebook btw?! Thats not in my list yet>..


----------



## thelilbump

BTW, did you girls know Upsy Daisy nappies have shut up shop? I'm sure she won't mind me saying on here (in her post she said something about not being able to email customers) so she was notifying people via blogs etc.


----------



## Twiglet

I just added you Sam :) building up my FB list to do a big clear out of other people tomorrow :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

did she say why Donna?


----------



## thelilbump

A lot of personal reasons I think and a dip in business. It's a shame for them.


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> Sam thanks hunny you're so clever! Tho I think I have to have the frame as its the adspace area you purchase and it makes it clear to others its a paid for ad.

Ahh okay, is that something BnB wants so you can have it up or something.. :)
Then that makes sense!
Otherwise it will be a waste of money if i can make one for you too LOL


----------



## Lunaty

hmm yeah times are tough!!!

i was just going through my facebook.. i should really delete some of the people in there, i rarely speak to them.. if at all really :dohh: thats why i hate those sites.. you end up with a billion people on there youve only met once or twice and dont even like LOL


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> I noticed she had been quiet too, hope everythings ok.
> 
> I got my first dirty cloth bum just earlier, was a bit messy, but ok, i just rinsed over the bath with showerhead and then put in bucket? will wash 2m? is that right? the disposable liner bit didnt hold much tbh. mums not too pleased that i have to use the shower head to rinse the bappy over the bath.. she wants me to use toilet but the consistency of her poos wouldnt come off from that, would need to flush the toilet a million times and the power isnt strong enough.. i had the shower head on full and RIGHT up at the nappy..... what do you all do?

I dont even bother washing them with liquid poo as it's to much work and may get moldy that wet, i just bin them in the pail and wash them every second day :) They still come out fresh and clean :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

purpledahlia said:


> I noticed she had been quiet too, hope everythings ok.
> 
> I got my first dirty cloth bum just earlier, was a bit messy, but ok, i just rinsed over the bath with showerhead and then put in bucket? will wash 2m? is that right? the disposable liner bit didnt hold much tbh. mums not too pleased that i have to use the shower head to rinse the bappy over the bath.. she wants me to use toilet but the consistency of her poos wouldnt come off from that, would need to flush the toilet a million times and the power isnt strong enough.. i had the shower head on full and RIGHT up at the nappy..... what do you all do?

we use our ensuite sink..we keep it just for poo at the moment...does your shower reach to the toilet?? if not could you get an old bucket to catch the pooey water then tip it down the loo??


----------



## purpledahlia

saraendepity said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> I noticed she had been quiet too, hope everythings ok.
> 
> I got my first dirty cloth bum just earlier, was a bit messy, but ok, i just rinsed over the bath with showerhead and then put in bucket? will wash 2m? is that right? the disposable liner bit didnt hold much tbh. mums not too pleased that i have to use the shower head to rinse the bappy over the bath.. she wants me to use toilet but the consistency of her poos wouldnt come off from that, would need to flush the toilet a million times and the power isnt strong enough.. i had the shower head on full and RIGHT up at the nappy..... what do you all do?
> 
> we use our ensuite sink..we keep it just for poo at the moment...does your shower reach to the toilet?? if not could you get an old bucket to catch the pooey water then tip it down the loo??Click to expand...

Perfect idea! i dont think shower reaches toilet, bucket would keep her happy im sure. ill get another nappy bucket. Hopefully her poo will become less mushy and more manageable!


----------



## saraendepity

it does get better..tho it gets worse before it gets better !LOL sorry :blush: just wait till you get a lovely weaning/teething poo!!!!LOL :haha: hope the bucket stops your mum Moaning !!:hugs:....Ava is looking CUUUUUUTE in those BL &ittis:)


----------



## thelilbump

ensuite! get you :rofl: 

Yea I think a lot of businesses in this field are struggling a bit now as we just can't compete with bigger businesses that are offering fantastic offers that they're actually making a loss on, that goes for WAHM's too like UD for example, so many are setting up it's gone a bit :wacko:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah ive noticed it here too..
i was actually thinking about starting something as a lot of the nice brands are not available here..

i just need ot make a plan on how to start it, get some stock and then build the website (havent done that in ages LOL) specially since the new stuff generally doenst come out here for a couple of weeks, if i get a small amount of stock form overseas im sure i can play even and even make a small profit..

any tips ?!


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> yeah ive noticed it here too..
> i was actually thinking about starting something as a lot of the nice brands are not available here..
> 
> i just need ot make a plan on how to start it, get some stock and then build the website (havent done that in ages LOL) specially since the new stuff generally doenst come out here for a couple of weeks, if i get a small amount of stock form overseas im sure i can play even and even make a small profit..
> 
> any tips ?!

I can help you hunny, if you have any specific questions drop me a pm :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Gosh Can't say who so please don't ask but i just read another store closing too :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> Gosh Can't say who so please don't ask but i just read another store closing too :cry:

oh no who????


----------



## saraendepity

well ladies its official..i am definately gonna be a SAHM :happydance: i had a phone call from my boss today to say that they are closing up which is sad but also great ..no scary 'i'm not coming back' chat!!


----------



## purpledahlia

yey !! 

i hope its not cheeks and cherries closing, i love that place!


----------



## Lunaty

Look what DH just send me LOL

https://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?ARTICLE_ID=53327


----------



## saraendepity

lunaty said:


> look what dh just send me lol
> 
> https://www.wnd.com/news/article.asp?article_id=53327

wtf ??? Lol


----------



## Lunaty

Thats what i thought too LOL
Sara thats good news (i guess) being a SAHM!

DH still wants me to stay at home, but i need something on the side to keep me busy :)


----------



## saraendepity

yeah thats me too..i'm gonna set up a small nappy site and do some cake decorating to keep me occupied and bring in a few pennies :)


----------



## Twiglet

I'm just gonna have another little bubba to keep me busy :haha:

Does anyone want to go halfs with me for an organic flip?! I want another organic one, love the stay dry but I have 3 of those and only 1 organic :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL i'm thinking another bubba will keep me busy too....i'll keep working on Rob :) 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Tehehe good luck! If anyone wants to go halfs let me know by wednesday otherwise I'll just have to have even more for myself :rofl: 

Night people!


----------



## Lunaty

Night Twiglet!

Sara, we should start one up together.. yuo do the UK side ill do the NZ one! :D
I need to find that program i used to create the site.. well need 2 domain names too :)

I can send you NZ brands not available in UK and vice versa ;)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> Night Twiglet!
> 
> Sara, we should start one up together.. yuo do the UK side ill do the NZ one! :D
> I need to find that program i used to create the site.. well need 2 domain names too :)
> 
> I can send you NZ brands not available in UK and vice versa ;)

Me too :yipee: me too :yipee: LOL I want in on the websites :hugs:

Sam I don't have your FB! Add me

Once you reply I'm gonna delete my name x


----------



## Lunaty

Cool ive added you babe :)



JayleighAnn said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Night Twiglet!
> 
> Sara, we should start one up together.. yuo do the UK side ill do the NZ one! :D
> I need to find that program i used to create the site.. well need 2 domain names too :)
> 
> I can send you NZ brands not available in UK and vice versa ;)
> 
> Me too :yipee: me too :yipee: LOL I want in on the websites :hugs:
> 
> Sam I don't have your FB!
> 
> Once you reply I'm gonna delete my name xClick to expand...


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yayyyy, can you edit your post so my full names not on there please hun? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

My flips are here!!! :yipee::happydance:

Prewash here we go!


----------



## Twiglet

:happydance: 

Caitlyn's wearing boring white ones today as we're out and about in the crap weather =[


----------



## Bekkiboo

My Itti Bitti's have arrived and the Wonderoo's I put together from Babykind and there is nothing wrong with them! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I just prewashed the nappies and prefold, with a brown fleece throw thats been washed oodles of times...the inserts have came out pink????


----------



## Bekkiboo

How strange! Did you get the Zinnia ones? if so could the pinkness have come from the outer shell??


----------



## JayleighAnn

No I got ribbit and moonbeam...thats the weird thing lol where did the pink come from??


----------



## Bekkiboo

Are you sure there wasn't a red sock somewhere amongst the fleece throw or left in the machine? LOL


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats so strange! I didnt wash the other bits of the flips cos it said on the sleeve not too? or thats what i gathered! should i have? i just pre washed the inserts! 

Ava's in her mini lala today, its niiiice, its still looks a bit massive tho haha,


----------



## Blob

Awww cuuute ^^
I cant wait for the nappies to come tomorrow but i bet i'm not in and will have to wait until night to see them :hissy: 
I had to get green flips but i soooo want the pink ones :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

I got pink ones! Did you get 2 green? Will they not just get delivered upstairs if your not in?


----------



## Blob

Yea i got green as i really shouldnt just get pink if i dont know what next one will be :dohh: 
Yea they will they will get here i just mean i dont get to see them until nighttime cos am going to Perth tomorrow i tihnks...


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh what for? shopping? i cant imagine the size that package of nappies is gonna be...


----------



## JayleighAnn

purpledahlia said:


> Thats so strange! I didnt wash the other bits of the flips cos it said on the sleeve not too? or thats what i gathered! should i have? i just pre washed the inserts!
> 
> Ava's in her mini lala today, its niiiice, its still looks a bit massive tho haha,

I dunno if your meant to, but I did :haha: they seem fine, he's just gone down a nap in one so we will see. I've never used prefolds before so I'm dubious


----------



## JayleighAnn

Heres the new settee, with the P man posing on it lol


"Ohhh mummy look how nice it feels!"


----------



## purpledahlia

nice sofa!!


----------



## Blob

Double post...sodding laptop!!! :hissy:


----------



## Blob

Nice sofa and OMG he looks so cuuute :)

Check this list out then :rofl: We saved £67!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shock:

Cushie Tushies - The Couture 
Option - Colour: Angel Dots 1 £17.50 £17.50 
No. Shipped 1 

Blueberry - Onesize - Aplix 
Option - Print: Winter Sage 1 £22.50 £22.50 
No. Shipped 1 

Blueberry - Onesize - Aplix 
Option - Print: Raspberry - 1 £22.50 £22.50 
Truffle
No. Shipped 1 

Blueberry - Onesize - Poppers 
Option - Print: Raspberry - 1 £22.50 £22.50 
Truffle
No. Shipped 1 

Issy Bear - Minky 
Option - Print: Moo, - 1 £17.00 £17.00 
Fastening: Poppers
No. Shipped 1 

Mini La La - Pocket Nappy 
Option - Design: Candy - 1 £18.00 £18.00 
Damask
No. Shipped 1 

Bambooty - Easy Peasy - - 
Option - Size: Large - 1 £12.50 £12.50 
(10kg+), Print: - 
Strawberries
No. Shipped 1 

Bambooty - Bamboo T-shirt 
Option - Size: 1 (1 - 2 - 1 £7.99 £7.99 
years), Print: Strawberries
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Medium (13 - 2 £12.50 £25.00 
- 26lb), Colour: Baby Pink
No. Shipped 2 

3 Itti Bittis for £33 -£3.00 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Medium (13 - 1 £12.50 £12.50 
- 26lb), Colour: Peppermint
No. Shipped 1 

3 Itti Bittis for £33 -£1.50 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Large - 1 £14.00 £14.00 
(24-38lb), Print: Like A - 
Tiger
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Large - 1 £12.50 £12.50 
(24-38lb), Colour: - 
Rockmelon (Orange)
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Large - 1 £12.50 £12.50 
(24-38lb), Colour: Jade
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Large - 1 £12.50 £12.50 
(24-38lb), Colour: - 
Peppermint
No. Shipped 1 

Huggalugs - Miscellaneous - 
Colour - Colour: Loving - 1 £6.99 £0.00 
Hearts
No. Cancelled 1 

Totsbots - Spunlace liners 2 £2.50 £5.00 
No. Shipped 2 

Itti Bitti - Booster Set 
Option - Size: Medium - 1 £6.50 £6.50 
(13-26lb)
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Small - 2 
(7.5-16.5lb), Colour: Baby- 
Pink
No. Shipped 2 

Issy Bear - Minky 
Option - Print: Choc Kiwi,- 1 
Fastening: Poppers
No. Shipped 1 

Huggalugs - Animal prints 
Colour - Colour: Moo 1 
No. Shipped 1 

Huggalugs - Miscellaneous - 
Colour - Colour: Sweet - 1 
Heart
No. Shipped 1 

Itti Bitti D'Lish - - 
Option - Size: Small - 1 
(7.5-16.5lb), Colour: Lilac
No. Shipped 1 

Blueberry - Onesize - Aplix 
Option - Print: Raspberry - 1 
Truffle
No. Shipped 1 

Ok took some prices off cos thought it looked bad...then i got bored :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:shock: did you buy all that??


----------



## Blob

:rofl: Well i did with Laura (twiggy56) and one was Claires... :rofl: BUT kinda exited to get that tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

yey so will i get the BB thursday? :yipee:


----------



## Blob

Yup :happydance: they always come really fast so i hope so!!


----------



## saraendepity

shexy sofa Jalyeigh!!! :) 

i got my Lime itti and Wool wrap today Donna :) LOVE THEM !!! thanks hunni!!

cant wait to try the wool wrap out tomorro :) 

hope eveyone is well...i bought some lovely material for a ring sling today ...cant wait for the rings to arrive so i can make it:happydance:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh I'm picking up some wool tomorrow to knit some shorties!


----------



## Twiglet

Loving the sofa Jayleigh! 

I want to chop Liam's bits off :hissy: he just told me to f*** off. Git.


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> Loving the sofa Jayleigh!
> 
> I want to chop Liam's bits off :hissy: he just told me to f*** off. Git.

why ???:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Because he was bathing Caitlyn, she was screaming and doing the little choaking noise they do, I went up to see and as I went up to see that apparently was me making him feel like a crap parent...I said whatever and he told me to f*** off. He did it in front of my mum though so naughty him :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Eerrr!! Bet your mum weren't impressed.
Halen had a whingey day yesterday, Lee shouted at Halen to shut up whilst I was on the phone to my mum so he had both me and my mum down his throat lol


----------



## Lunaty

Mark sometimes mumbles things like that LOL.. he just cant stand the crying for more then 15 min..

Im on a mission getting Cole to sleep without booby.. and it's doing my head in...He gets to sleep alright but keeps waking up after 15 min... this has been going on the whole day (i was at the family center) !!! 

They just say to keep doing what im doing, but im knackered.. 
He hasnt had a longer sleep then 30 min straight i think.. hopefully he will catch the drift soon and sleep f or a bit longer instead of waking up constantly


----------



## Bekkiboo

Mmmm Lollipop! Thank you Donna :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen went to sleep today being rocked whilst OH's cousin was here, no crying, no grumbling!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

JayleighAnn said:


> Halen went to sleep today being rocked whilst OH's cousin was here, no crying, no grumbling!!

:happydance: Don't you love it how they are good as gold when other people are about LOL

I've seen a nappy on eBay that is really cute but I need to resist or OH will bump me off :haha:


https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Minki-Nappie..._Nappies_LE?hash=item20acc7b73a#ht_3539wt_939

I'm just going to justify not getting it by saying to myself that I don't know whether it will be any good as it's on eBay :haha:

I forgot to mention actually, something funny, my OH's friend rang to speak to him and I answered the phone. I said hello normally then when I heard it was him I put on an accent and said 'sorry you have wrong number' and he believed me, he apologised and everything :laugh2: 
I actually thought he would be clever enough to know it was me but apparently not because I passed the phone to my OH and he had hung up, my OH had to ring him back!!

I'm in a bit of a slump today so might go between quite and chatty! How are all you lovely ladies today?? 
:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Nope my mum gets peeved at him a fair bit as he moans at Caitlyn, tuts before he has to do stuff etc and then he told me to eff off in her house. :dohh:

Oh Bekki I love the slinki minki's! I want a froggie one :blush:

Other than that am all good, AF has 2 more days till she's due :argh:


----------



## purpledahlia

ooooh exciting do you think it will arrive??? :D

I got my Ivory Itti today, i got a medium, its so pretty. My rasberry truffle BB is arriving at sarahs today! :yipee:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:dance: Good luck hunny :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies, sorry now been around much. How are we all? What have i missed? x


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> Mmmm Lollipop! Thank you Donna :hugs:

:happydance: yay it came then? Is the wrap ok? I know you said large but I can change it if you need to. Do you like my new business stationary? It just came yesterday morning, i was so excited how sad am i :blush: so you're the first person to see it!


----------



## Bekkiboo

thelilbump said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm Lollipop! Thank you Donna :hugs:
> 
> :happydance: yay it came then? Is the wrap ok? I know you said large but I can change it if you need to. Do you like my new business stationary? It just came yesterday morning, i was so excited how sad am i :blush: so you're the first person to see it!Click to expand...

Yep it came and it's lovely :cloud9: I haven't tried it on her yet, I will do before lanolising it to make sure it fits! I've munched the lollipop :haha: and have popped your business card in my purse encase anyone queries nappies :winkwink:

I'm going to cellotape one of the citrus circles in OH's glove compartment and watch him as he frantically tries to figure out what the smell is :haha:

Cassidy is being a grizzly bear today, her 2 top teeth have come through within a day of eachother and I think she's suffering with it :cry: I've never known her to sleep so much either! 4 teeth and she's barely 6 months!! 

Anyone got any tips on stopping her from grinding them? It goes right through me!!

x


----------



## thelilbump

aww thankyou :hugs:

No tips on the grinding front though sorry, my LO only does it when she has new teeth whilst she gets used to them then stops.


----------



## Twiglet

Yea I think she'll come PD :argh: oh well :D got my beautiful girl to enjoy so all is well!

Caitlyn loves swimming :cloud9:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies gosh you lot can talk lol. Just a few quick questions, have any of you bought from babipur? I am tempted by the codes posted on here to get another pop in but i have heard their dispatch time etc is rubbish.
Bekki who did you order your flips from?:shrug:

Well i am still waiting for my flips i got my dispatch notice on Monday for them and i was hoping they would come today as dh was out but :nope: so my guess is they will come tomorrow and it is bound to be dh that gets the parcel off of the postie :blush: i have kind of explained they have been sent off someone off bnb lol but how do i explain the pink one :shrug: i tell you some of the things i get myself into :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hiya hun, I had the bad experience with BabaMe, I ordered some from Babipur and they were fine! Came mega quick but I missed the delivery!
Cant stop because I'm on my way back from taking the boys to their swimming lessons! x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol Donna :dohh:

I have bought off Babipur, their delivery was really fast actually. :)


----------



## thelilbump

I've brought off them too, was about a week IIRC


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm lurking while I wait for Mark to come back to the car from the shop lol x


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: say the pink one got sent to you because I'm out and needed someone to have it for me :haha: which is true :D

Argggh, I'm going to go and get some moreeeeeeeeee flips today now :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

FYP's have the organic flips now :wohoo:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm a foooool! :dohh: I bought some wool to make shorties/longies (can't decide) and I bought chunky and the pattern called for DK arghhh I gotta take it back :cry: the colour was lovely aswell! Green, blue white and purple and they don't have the nice colours in DK at the only local shop (co-op, they have a knitting/sewing section upstairs but its tiiiiny!) so I gotta wait until I go into town on friday!!


----------



## dippy dee

Twiglet said:


> FYP's have the organic flips now :wohoo:

:blush: ok so who is going halves with me??????


----------



## Lunaty

IM going mad!

Honestly why is it sch a mission to get him to sleep!!! Ive already been in 3 times now and have him with his eyes shut and i leave the room and 5 min late rhe is screaming his lungs out again.. and i have to do this for 2 weeks!

This is just ridiculous ill be fighting with him all day this way :(, we even had a horrible night yesterday.. when will he get it! If it continues this way i will have to resort to feeding him to sleep again...


----------



## Lunaty

Double post again!


----------



## dippy dee

Aww hun sorry i've no answer as i still feed h to sleep which is naughty i know. I hope he settles down for you soon, will he take a soother at all? 
Big hugs to you xx


----------



## Twiglet

You want organic flips? :haha: I just ordered a ribbit and a moonbeam so I could order again and get a zinnia and you could choose the colour you want?! [Thats if thats what you meant?! :haha: ]


----------



## Twiglet

And bless you Lunaty :hugs: :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

I also allow Cassidy to feed to sleep, although she has recently started nodding off on her own if I 'look busy'! I hope he starts sleeping better for you soon x

Dee (hope you don't mind me calling you that lol) there's a lady called Missy on here wants to go halves and I was supposed to do it but my OH clocked me trying to discretely order some more and wasn't happy so he's on the look out for nappies that shouldn't be there now!! Any chance if you decide to get some more you could halfsies with her? x x


----------



## dippy dee

Twiglet said:


> You want organic flips? :haha: I just ordered a ribbit and a moonbeam so I could order again and get a zinnia and you could choose the colour you want?! [Thats if thats what you meant?! :haha: ]

:happydance: i've a 10% off code if you want?
Who's pp who? :happydance:


----------



## dippy dee

point her in my direction bekki x
lol call me dee or donna x


----------



## Twiglet

I'll paypal you again? :flower: 

What colour did Missy want Bekki as I have 4 or so that I haven't opened yet :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

what colour do you want hun?


----------



## Bekkiboo

She wanted a zinnia one! I'll bump the post we were discussing it in so she can see next time she comes online x


----------



## Twiglet

Pink please. :flower: That way I can say to OH it was a gift hehe! :)

He only likes me buying neutral because of our next but I figure I can just use them as night time nappies for the next O=]


----------



## Bekkiboo

And might I add, Roll on next month as I'm B.R.O.K.E Broke LOL!

And might I also add, I've had an idea for a business venture, I'm going to be a millionaire... I wish LOL x


----------



## dippy dee

ok hun, have you still got my pp addy or do you need it again?


----------



## dippy dee

Lol bekki, i had a brain wave and designed something i even have the copyright but i haven't took it any further.
I hope yours brings you billions and then you can buy every nappy known to bums and you could treat yourself to loads of cream eggs x


----------



## Twiglet

Still got it :flower: how much do I need to paypal over? 9.66 inc packaging?


----------



## Twiglet

I'm broke from next month too Bekki :(


----------



## dippy dee

Yeah hun and the soddin thing won't let me use the code as i have used it already aaagggghhhhh


----------



## Blob

Awww Lunaty thats rubbish fun i went through awful times with Tabs sleeping its no fun at all..but he will come through it and hopefully will be better :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i have a little bit of news...well its huge to me but not huuge in that sense.....see if anyone can spot it ....!!


----------



## Blob

You're TTC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blob

Or am i really slow and you already were :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL no not quite....NTNP! which i'm proper chuffed about...i know its not huge but i'm really happy about it !!!!!:yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

TNP :happydance: tehe! 

Okies hun will put it in for you :flower:


----------



## Lunaty

dippy dee said:


> Aww hun sorry i've no answer as i still feed h to sleep which is naughty i know. I hope he settles down for you soon, will he take a soother at all?
> Big hugs to you xx

He'll take it but whne he looses it he will scream again..ive given up now after 9 attempts... e is screaming his lungs out in his bassinet .. 

I know it's a bad thing to do but ive had enough really..

Thing is, even if id get him up he will still cry now.. he is so cranky that the only thing that shuts him up is BF but that will only make his reflux worse and worse and hell throw up which will make him cry again..

Nothing im doing is working...:nope:


----------



## Twiglet

Tehe I was Sara too! If I'm not pregnant soon we're TTC in June :thumbup: 

Money is all sent Donna :flower:


----------



## saraendepity

awww Sam, Massive :hugs: Twiglet...we will probs be TTC in June too......thats if i'm not Preggo by then :D

xxxxx


----------



## Blob

Thats what i meant WOMAN!! But really NTNP is pretty much TTC just without all the serious un fun bit :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

All done hun.

Night girls i'm off to bed before mr h thinks it is a feedathon x


----------



## Twiglet

Woo lets hope we're pregnant before Sara :muaha:


----------



## Blob

Someone can have my sickness if they want or even the exhaustion?? 9 weeks down 10 to go until i have some peace from the evil :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

Sam - massive :hugs: been there and done that i feel your pain hunny

Sara - woop congrats!! Did you try the disana woolie out today? The postie bought me somethin good today actually, most definatly one medium snap in one cow print itti! I'll hold it for you for a little while and then you can just grab it whenever suits that is if you still want it :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww I'll take it for you for a few days...if only we could do that :nope:

Just gonna send :hugs: instead!


----------



## Blob

Thanks luv...i just want to be sedated until i'm 20 weeks and then i can be woken up :rofl: Plus Robin does soooo not give a TOSS about it :cry: I just want some sympathy and a hug. POO!!

Well going to try and get Tabs to bed she slept like 3 hours today while i was taking my mum dress shopping :) Was fun but OMG i wanted to sleep!!


----------



## saraendepity

Sarah,,oh ok...:dohh: maybe i have baby brain already......yeah it is kinda the same...tho i will defo miss the temping and poas!!!:nope: is that sad??? tho OH thinks i'm preggo now as i am currently eating melted snickers and ice cream!!!LOL 

Donna (tlb) didnt get to try it :( its still wet through so didnt get to use it yet :cry: deffo still want the Moo Moo but will have to wait till rob isnt sitting next to me when i order it !!LOL 

i'll take some of your sickness Sarah :hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I'm addicted to POAS! Even when I know that 99% it'll be a BFN...idiot I know :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

Sarah big :hugs: I can't imagine how difficult it must be being peggo and havin a toddler to look after :hugs:

Sara; random question how do you say your name sara (like zara but s :laugh2:) or sarah? :blush: I was jus wonderin I always called you sara but the OH called you Sarah the other day (he saw the invoice we weren't dodgily talking about you or anythin lol!) There's no major rush with the itti hunny. Aw hope ya woolies dry for tomoz!


----------



## saraendepity

lol...yeah me too !!! i really dont know what it is but i get one hell of a kick out of POAS!!!LOL


----------



## saraendepity

LOL TLB...officially its like zara but with an s - but 90% of people call me Sarah!LOL i answer to either tho !!LOL


----------



## Twiglet

I did one today :blush: even though I know AF is on the way just because it was a type I'd never used before! :blush:

I always said Zara as I went to school with a girl called Sara....otherwise I'd be saying Sarah too lol.


----------



## thelilbump

Lol!


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Quick question about the weenotions night notions ladies, it says they need a wrap yet they come in some beautiful designs, why get a gorgeous nappy to only have to go and cover it up? Or am I missing something??

X


----------



## saraendepity

:shrug:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Also yayyy for you NTNP Sara :hugs: Hope it happens quickly for you!! x


----------



## thelilbump

they sell pretty wraps too :haha:


----------



## NattieLou

Well, it's started. The hiding nappies from my husband, I mean. I suppose that means I'm officially an addict. :blush: He knows I got 2 flips the other day, but not that I ordered 2 more yesterday, or that after hearing fillyourpants now have the organic ones, I'm considering ordering another couple. :argh: I will tell him...just not all at once. I'll probably be selling some of my stash in the next few days, as I've already accumulated too much and the council has finally come through re their their real nappy scheme so I'll be selling some of the preloved as I'll now have new versions. Maybe I'll tell him about the extra flips once I've sold some. :haha:

Congrats to those NTNP, and I feel for you, Sarah, trying to cope with early pregnancy with a toddler in tow. We'd definitely like a sibling for this little boy, but I had hyperemesis with this pregnancy and the thought of going through that again scares me. I could barely take care of myself, let alone a LO. :nope: Still, plenty of time to think about it all. I think I'm getting a bit ahead of myself. :dohh:

Sam, I'm sorry to hear your still having so much trouble with Cole's sleeping and reflux. I have to admit it scares me a bit to read it. I keep telling myself we're going to have an easy, happy baby to stop myself worrying in advance. I figure we'll deal with whatever comes up at the time, and worrying about what may or may not be in advance definitely won't help. I really hope you manage to find a way through soon though - you must be completely exhausted and frustrated. :hugs:

Jayleigh, do you think the osteopathy has helped Halen at all? It sounds as if he may be doing a little bit better? :shrug:

Donna (Dee), still thinking of you and your loss, sweetie. How are you feeling these days? :hugs:


----------



## NattieLou

Bekkiboo said:


> Quick question about the weenotions night notions ladies, it says they need a wrap yet they come in some beautiful designs, why get a gorgeous nappy to only have to go and cover it up? Or am I missing something??
> 
> X

Yeah, I remember looking at their site and thinking the prettiness seemed redundant for the night nappies. :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

NattieLou said:


> Well, it's started. The hiding nappies from my husband, I mean. I suppose that means I'm officially an addict. :blush:

It's all down hill from there I'm afraid. My OH told me the other day that he wants to buy me an eternity ring and my first thought was that I could use the money for nappies instead :rofl: Think I have a little problem, though I could stop at any time, if I wanted to... which I don't!


----------



## Twiglet

I dreamt about nappies last night :wacko: 

I'm so tempted with another organic flip but I already bought myself a set and went halfsies with Donna! :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> Pink please. :flower: That way I can say to OH it was a gift hehe! :)
> 
> He only likes me buying neutral because of our next but I figure I can just use them as night time nappies for the next O=]

Halen has a pink naughty baby nappy and a purple one (thanks to Sara :D )
He doesn't mind wearing them :haha: 

Sara, congrats on NTNP!! I'm not jealous at all :coffee::haha:

I ordered a disana tie the other day, are they as good as people say?


----------



## saraendepity

Cheers babe :) i havent actually tried the Tie on yet...i wanna use them with the Woolies so i'm waiting fot that to dry before i use them....dont think that will be any time soon tho....its still really wet...i'm too scared to put it in my airing cupboard incase i shrink it !LOL.....

well Rob is at work, Daisy is napping (hoping it will be a long one as she only slept about 5-6 hours last night :hissy:) what can i do with my time........hmm....... NAPPY SHOPPING!!!!:yipee:

oh and as for little boys wearing pink......to quote a very wise lady "wont make his willy drop off" LOL .... if we have a boy next time round it will be wearing Daisy's pink nappies.....we wont be showing them off (damn - we will have to buy lots of lovely blue nappies for that!!:dohh:) but i really dont see the problem in them wearing pinks etc:)


----------



## Twiglet

Yep exactly what my point is...but Liam is fine with Caitlyn wearing blue nappies...so if we have a boy he can wear pink :D

Gah, the last few nights Caitlyn's been waking every hour....for a chat. 

And right now is refusing to nap so I've put her in her chair and am attempting to ignore her, which she's finding funny, she normally is napping anything from 10:00 - 11:00 :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oh Daisy isn't waking to chat...she has a feed then screams - and when i say scream i mean full on making herself sick yelling!!!! i was up from about 1.30 till 5.30 with her clawing at me and yelling on...absolutely NOTHING would soothe her ! :dohh: i really dont know what it is......she wasnt really interested in food, just wanted cuddles (only if i was standing up, if we put her in bed with us she refused to sleep) she eventually went off with us at about 6 ish .... i dont think we have ever had such a bad night with her (even as a newborn)

Hope Caitlyn goes off for you...Dasiy is awake now and sitting chewing on Sophie la giraffe....oh well i got 20 mins peace!!! 

WHY DONT THEY COME WITH A MANUAL??? :dohh:

someone might have by accident just bought a Moo Moo itti to cheer myself up ....whoops !!!


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies i need help can one of you but not sara or bekki as he knows you 2 on here lol send me a message saying something like hi hun have the nappies got to you yet that i sent blah blah blah and also that you have put bekki's in mine by mistake so could i please forwad it to her.
Dh is onto me and i need help lol.


----------



## Twiglet

Tehe on the Moomoo! :lol:

She's gone and I got my moses basket back today and have put her in that for a nap! She fills it now!

I've just looked at my stash and I'm not allowed anymore till I get rid of some :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I'll do it Donna! Want me to do it on here? Or is it on FB you need it?

Edit: and does that mean the flips came!? :happydance: I'm having to forward all of my nappies to my mums as Liam's getting suspicious of all my spending :blush:


----------



## dippy dee

do it on a pm on here hun x


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou xx god the things i do lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh no, what's with all the non sleeping bubbas?? Cassidy has been a nightmare the last few nights waking 5 or 6 times for a feed and I am super shattered!!

I went to the HV today to get Cassidy weighed and she now weighs 19lb 1oz!!

The HV said she is extremely long too but they are not worried because her dad is 6ft 10! She also said that her weight is tailing off the line a bit so I need to start her on solids. I mentioned that I'd like to do BLW and her reaction was shocking!

She said 'Oh no, she needs proper food, she needs to be getting more calories' :shrug:

She then said that Cassidy should now have 2 meals a day now she's 6 months old :shrug:

I also put her right on that, I said she's 5 months 4 weeks and 1 day old as there is more than 4 weeks in a month so not quite 6 months yet :haha:
She didn't like me correcting her very much and perhaps I shouldn't have but given her negativity on the BLW I felt she needed putting in her place LOL

On a good note, she said I should give myself a pat on the back for doing well with the breast feeding (which I did) and also praised me on the cloth nappies, saying very loudly in a room full of disposable users 'Everyone should be doing that' :haha:

She also said that Cassidy has more teeth than most 12month olds they see!

So that's my update on todays HV appointment, how is everyone else today??
:hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Donna, are you making me your alibi for naughty nappy buying?? :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

awwww thats great bkki....well on the good bits anyhoo !!! HV's all say that so just ignore the bad bits hun :hugs: dont worry about her tailing off a line a little...it is absolutely normal :hugs: 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Woo on the weight and the teeth!

As for eating, aren;t they meant to be pushing for us to be holding out till 6 months!? Oh aren't they lovely these HV's...I hate mine and skipped my appointment with her about weaning :haha:

Caitlyn's 18lbs 7oz now...a whole 2oz gain in 2 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I know hun, I made a point of telling her Cassidy is my third child so I know what's what, but in a very polite way LOL.

Oh and Donna I got the nappies :happydance: I haven't had the chance to look at them properly because the postman came with them as I was about to leave for Cassidys appointment. I have a question about the one with the stars on, does it need a wrap? Probably a silly question, It's just soooo pretty I'd cry a little bit if it does :haha: 

I wouldn't really cry but it would be a shame LOL

They are all so pretty though, thank you so much hun :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

haha nope bekki i've mentioned you and he knows daisy and h are to be wed so i needed someone he didn't know.


----------



## Bekkiboo

:haha: I don't mind being an alibi, after all I may need one of you to be mine in the future :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: we're all so naughty :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:hugs: Thank you hun! 

I'm thinking there may be a big market for Nappy Rehabilitation :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Shall I tell you all what my business idea is? It may not go anywhere but I'm going to do a few samples once I'm all set up to see how they sell!

Does anyone want to know what my idea is? You'll probably all laugh LOL


----------



## saraendepity

ooh i wana no Bekki :)


----------



## dippy dee

Twiglet said:


> I'll do it Donna! Want me to do it on here? Or is it on FB you need it?
> 
> Edit: and does that mean the flips came!? :happydance: I'm having to forward all of my nappies to my mums as Liam's getting suspicious of all my spending :blush:

I'm still waiting for them hun but i dropped into convo that someone on here had sent me some nappies to say thankyou and i was wondering where the hell they were and he got sus straight away :blush:
If they aren't here tomorrow i think i will chase them up as i had the dispatch notice monday so imho they should be here now. Lol i am impatient.


----------



## dippy dee

bekki tell me your plan and i'll be your alibi lol x


----------



## saraendepity

lol...i told rob the same thing too!!!LOL i told him Jayleigh bought a set and got sent two by mistake and they were pink so she didnt want them and sent them to me!!!LOL :dohh: god i just realised how naughty that sounds :blush: LOL i now need to figure out an excuse for the Moo Moo...and possibly the Mini La La that my finger is hovering over...........


----------



## dippy dee

Haha sara.
I did a good deed a while ago and sent a lady on here some of my nappies ffp to help her out and he knew about it so i said she was sending me some now she is in a better situation to say thankyou :blush: how bad am i ????


----------



## saraendepity

LOL .... well men just dont understand the need we have to buy nappies!!!!

:grr: i am not happy...my postie wasnt nice to me today :( i'm waiting for some sling rings.....have fabric waiting to be used and still waiting for a yellow itti bitti too ....grrrr


----------



## Bekkiboo

Donna where did you order them from? Not BabaMe was it? 

Okay so yesterday whilst watching the kids at their swimming lessons I had an epiphany that has absolutely nothing to do with swimming :wacko:

I have, since a child had a very imaginative imagination :haha: and have always liked to design clothes (well draw the designs) when I was very small I would cut up my old clothes and make them into little skirts and tops etc and put them on my barbie dolls (when I wasn't shaving them bald lol) and I just started thinking about our future and made the decision that I want to design one of a kind baby and toddler clothes and sell them. It's just an idea at the moment but I feel like I've discovered my passion in life.

It might end up being a royal flop but I at least have to give it a go, so once I am in the position to do so, I'm going to design and make a couple just to see how they sell and if they sell quickly I will make more.

I even have a name in mind for it LOL


----------



## saraendepity

oooh that sounds great!!! what name are you thinking of ?? i'll defo have some stuff off you!!!

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

bekki that sounds like a great idea. i'll defo buy some! i've had some ideas recently too for a little business and i've even gone as far as to buy the domain name but i'm sort of scared to start it in case it flops! gonna have to though when my maternity allowance runs out!


----------



## kirsten1985

I am not happy with my postie either today! I did get the longies I bought (with matching nappy and top - pics later! :cloud9:) but I bought a babyhawk off someone and it was posted 8 days ago and still not got here :grr: I bet the postie has nicked it, lol.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohhh me too! I'll buy from you once your up and running 

Sara, I bet your piiiiiissed!! I hate it when my postie doesn't bring me what I want :growlmad:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh Bekki I would buy some :)


----------



## Rachel_C

kirsten1985 said:


> I am not happy with my postie either today! I did get the longies I bought (with matching nappy and top - pics later! :cloud9:) but I bought a babyhawk off someone and it was posted 8 days ago and still not got here :grr: I bet the postie has nicked it, lol.

bet as soon as he gets past your house, he whips out "his" babyhawk and carries the post in it :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Rachel_C said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> I am not happy with my postie either today! I did get the longies I bought (with matching nappy and top - pics later! :cloud9:) but I bought a babyhawk off someone and it was posted 8 days ago and still not got here :grr: I bet the postie has nicked it, lol.
> 
> bet as soon as he gets past your house, he whips out "his" babyhawk and carries the post in it :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I bet he does! I thought he looked a bit sheepish this morning :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

As long as you don't mind wacky designs. :blush: 

My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha: 

The name is still a work in progress, I'm trying to find the right combination to include a little bit of each of my children Jordon, Devon and Cassidy.

It's going to be a toughy though :shrug:

And for the record, I hate post people too. :growlmad:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen had a funny night last night, he would go to sleep but wake up almost instantly. He went back sleep at about ummm.....8.30am!!!! and woke up at 10.30. He's gone back off now and I'm praying to god he stays that way for a couple hours!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekkiboo said:


> As long as you don't mind wacky designs. :blush:
> 
> My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha:
> 
> The name is still a work in progress, I'm trying to find the right combination to include a little bit of each of my children Jordon, Devon and Cassidy.
> 
> It's going to be a toughy though :shrug:
> 
> And for the record, I hate post people too. :growlmad:


My OH says the same about my plan to make my own nappies. I can do it but I just don't currently have the time or the money to get looooads of fabric. He's convinced it won't work.

Bahhh to him!!


----------



## saraendepity

awww Jayleigh:hugs: Daisy is back asleep too and has been for a good hour so i think she will wake up soon, this has gota be the longest she has ever slept in the day :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

JayleighAnn said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> As long as you don't mind wacky designs. :blush:
> 
> My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha:
> 
> The name is still a work in progress, I'm trying to find the right combination to include a little bit of each of my children Jordon, Devon and Cassidy.
> 
> It's going to be a toughy though :shrug:
> 
> And for the record, I hate post people too. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> My OH says the same about my plan to make my own nappies. I can do it but I just don't currently have the time or the money to get looooads of fabric. He's convinced it won't work.
> 
> Bahhh to him!!Click to expand...

All the more reason to prove him wrong :thumbup:

I have so much I need to get first so it will be a while yet but for the first time in a very long time I feel motivated about something!

The last thing I want to do is go back to working in a call centre, I need to do something I'm passionate about or I get depressed LOL



Cassidy has been asleep since we got back from the HV, it's weird because she normally refuses to sleep in the day on her own without being held (bad of me I know) I have been trying to get her out of it but it hasn't worked up til now, perhaps she's turning a corner?

I could have done so much housework by now, but I didn't think for a second she would sleep this long and likelihood is, if I were to start the housework she would have woken up LOL.

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halens now awake, crying on OH :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> As long as you don't mind wacky designs. :blush:
> 
> My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha:
> 
> The name is still a work in progress, I'm trying to find the right combination to include a little bit of each of my children Jordon, Devon and Cassidy.
> 
> It's going to be a toughy though :shrug:
> 
> And for the record, I hate post people too. :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> My OH says the same about my plan to make my own nappies. I can do it but I just don't currently have the time or the money to get looooads of fabric. He's convinced it won't work.
> 
> Bahhh to him!!Click to expand...
> 
> All the more reason to prove him wrong :thumbup:
> 
> I have so much I need to get first so it will be a while yet but for the first time in a very long time I feel motivated about something!
> 
> The last thing I want to do is go back to working in a call centre, I need to do something I'm passionate about or I get depressed LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Cassidy has been asleep since we got back from the HV, it's weird because she normally refuses to sleep in the day on her own without being held (bad of me I know) I have been trying to get her out of it but it hasn't worked up til now, perhaps she's turning a corner?
> 
> I could have done so much housework by now, but I didn't think for a second she would sleep this long and likelihood is, if I were to start the housework she would have woken up LOL.
> 
> xClick to expand...

lol i'm the same at the moment Bekki - Daisy has been asleep for ages on the sofa...i thought she would only be asleep for 10 mins max but its been a good 1 1/2 - 2 hours now..i could have done so much if she was in her cot!!:dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol me too! Freya has been asleep for 2 hours now, we were meant to be at nursery 30 mins ago :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

All of our sleep babies are so cute! Caitlyn's on her second nap for the day.

Ohh Bekki sounds like a fab idea!

I get stuff delivered to my mums as she's on first name basis with the Postie! :haha: and they laugh at all my nappies that get sent there :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol! Freya has started having one nap a day recently so this is it, lol. She's up and having lunch now anyway! I'm just uploading some pics of her in her new longies :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Jayleigh is it you that posted on the tushie tuesday thing at 2:15??

If it is you need to go back and do an individual post for each thing so you get a higher chance of winning hun x


----------



## saraendepity

ooooooh cant ait to see pics Kirsten.....i seen em on NM...:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekkiboo said:


> Jayleigh is it you that posted on the tushie tuesday thing at 2:15??
> 
> If it is you need to go back and do an individual post for each thing so you get a higher chance of winning hun x

oh dammit!!!! argh! Cheers :) x


----------



## Bekkiboo

No problem hun and remember if you sign up to the newsletter that's another entry and if you review any of the nappies on the site it's another entry :winkwink:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki how about something like Cadeon clothes? I am sat here trying to mix 3 names up lol. By the way i think your hv is just like mine :growlmad: soddin set in old ways and unable to accept change.

Twig guess what just arrived :happydance: do you want me to wait and post both together?

I wish h would nap at dinner time, we have our morning routine down to a t now but as soon as jack gets home from nursery at dinner it all goes south :dohh: 
O does anyone know where i can get a spare pair of eyes as i need a pair for up my a** now h is seriously on the move, no more comando crawling he is really going for it :dohh: i found him inspecting the toilet earlier :sick: thank god i love bleach lol.


----------



## Rachel_C

Bekkiboo said:


> My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha:

Tell your OH that when you're a top baby fashion designer, you will employ him as your chauffeur and you'll let him live in your HUUUUUGE mansion with you if he's nice :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

i need to win the fyp nappy lol

Ladies i have just come up with the best excuse for more nappies coming and he fell for it.......... now who wants to know what it is?????


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ooo that's an idea! How long have you been sitting there trying to think of names? LOL 

I was thinking of trying one of those online anagram things and seeing what it comes up with!


----------



## saraendepity

oooh Cadeon sounds great!!!!! :rofl: @ Mr H......he's learning how to be a good hubby and clean the loo for when him and Bug marry :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Rachel_C said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> My OH has no faith that I will succeed so I'm eager to prove him wrong :thumbup: keeps saying, you need to learn to drive first or we need to buy a house first and I keep telling him we are in no position to buy somewhere yet and I am happy to take the bus :haha:
> 
> Tell your OH that when you're a top baby fashion designer, you will employ him as your chauffeur and you'll let him live in your HUUUUUGE mansion with you if he's nice :haha:Click to expand...


:rofl: That's a marvellous idea!! 

Donna I do I do!! :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

i'm always up for another excuse to buy nappies !!


----------



## dippy dee

NattieLou said:


> Donna (Dee), still thinking of you and your loss, sweetie. How are you feeling these days? :hugs:

Hun thankyou for thinking of me :hugs::flower: on the outside i am big bubbly Donna and inside i am numb i don't think i have time to think and when i do i make myself busy again. For now pretending it hasn't happened is working for me dh doesn't help matters and says it was one of them things it has took him 2 years to admit we had a mc and that things that surrounded that may have been the reason we lost the baby back then, ( his mom had shingles and he insisted on her staying at ours at the time and me having to apply her creams) 
Thankyou for thinking of me :flower::kiss:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> i'm always up for another excuse to buy nappies !!

:haha: blame tlb donna, i told him she had set up this amazing nappy site selling them and i have offered to try some out for her and she said of course i could keep them if i did. :shrug: he fell for it


----------



## saraendepity

lol Genius!!!! good idea Donna!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekkiboo said:


> No problem hun and remember if you sign up to the newsletter that's another entry and if you review any of the nappies on the site it's another entry :winkwink:

I tried but everytime I click on the little purple box to sign up, it takes me to the tushie give away?


----------



## Bekkiboo

O'er so it does, I just tried it LOL


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: what an excuse Donna!

And yay :happydance: we might as well wait for the next one to arrive now, cheaper pnp then tehe :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Donna (tlb) Do you do adult amber necklaces? I was thinking of getting one next month, don't know why I just want one :blush:

I'm going the have to get a longer one for Cassidy as her's is a bit snug now, is it true the lighter the amber the better?? x


----------



## purpledahlia

laides, whats lanoilising?


----------



## lfernie

purpledahlia said:


> laides, whats lanoilising?

lol, i just asked the same thing in another thread!


----------



## Bekkiboo

It's putting lanolin on woolly things to make them waterproof. Lanolin is what keeps sheep dry in the rain (I think) LOL and it's also what's in the Lansinoh nipple cream x


----------



## lfernie

Ah, thanks!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekkiboo said:


> It's putting lanolin on woolly things to make them waterproof. Lanolin is what keeps sheep dry in the rain (I think) LOL and it's also what's in the Lansinoh nipple cream x

It is, their skin naturally releases it. If you've ever touched a sheep you'll know it's like waxy and oily, thats the lanolin. 

Lansinoh is just pure lanolin.

You dissolve it in water and then let your longies/shorties/skirties/wool wrap soak in them, let them dry and then they only need to be washed every 6-8 weeks as they self clean


----------



## lfernie

So when you take it off LO do you just leave it to dry? Or does it not get very wet?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Leave it off to dry, as far as I know. I've yet to actually have one TBH but I've read about them x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Off to visit my new baby niece (well newish, only just managed to get Mark to take me to see her) x


----------



## Lunaty

Morning ladies!

Hope your all doing fine :)
Bekki, have a nice time at your niece, make some pic's if you can!

Ive given up on the "get Cole to sleep without feeding him" approach.. it is just not happening and i cant deal with having him awake and crying the whole day, nor is it pleasant for him!

Went to the GP yesterday and we got his Losec upped to a higher dose, he also has mild eczema *weird as neither DH nor I had it ..
I wonder if he is allergic to anything im eating, ill have to be extra careful from now on im afraid..
Doc says if he is still this bad (he screamed the place down there :blush:) to come back in two weeks and hell refer us to a pediatrician..

On the nappy front, Those BB's work a treat! No leaks they contained everything nicely and they dry uber quick too!
Used the terry you gave me yesterday too Sara, no leaks and think it ftted him very wel though it was a bit of a mission to get the pin through LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

sam, my brother is dairy intollerant and if he has dairy it sets his eczema off and makes him sick, that was the reason I tried cutting dairy first x


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> sam, my brother is dairy intollerant and if he has dairy it sets his eczema off and makes him sick, that was the reason I tried cutting dairy first x

Yes, i was thinking it might be dairy, ive cut out most of it but obviously still was having a bit of cheese etc here and there.. and was still munching on white choc which has milk substances in it.. :dohh:

So do i also cut out cream as in, cookies that contain cream and pasta? Man thats a bummer!

Im gonna completely cut it out now see if that makes a difference, there is just to much of a coincidence that he is developing that now....


----------



## purpledahlia

so the lanoil stuff.. your putting it on nappies?? i dont get it


----------



## Lunaty

you dissolve the lanolin in hot water if im correct.. then soak the wool in there... the lanolin will then attach itself to the wool giving it a waterproof coating when dry :)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeh but are the nappies wool? and then what? you dont wash it? surely it'll smell?


----------



## saraendepity

Sam...i prefer Nippas for that kinda thing....i would have sent you one but i only have one and i still use it !! ...so pleased they are all working out for you hun :happydance: hope things work out for you with Cole hun, hopefully things will settle soon :hugs:

Bekki - cant wait to hear about your neice:)

Claire - you can get wool wraps instead of PUL (the plasticy stuff) but you have to Lanolise them to make them waterproof....wool is great cos it lets their skin breathe (and looks uber cute!)

sara
xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

lol yeah hun, they are self cleaning.....its not actually the nappy that is wool its the wraps:)


----------



## Lunaty

I think you only wash them every couple of months or so.. and they shouldnt smell as the lanolin gives a protective barrier to the wool that repels it

As far as i am aware you use them over a fitted though? I dont think it is only wool used on baby's bum!


----------



## Lunaty

double post


----------



## purpledahlia

ok so i dont need to be doing that for the nappies i have?ittis BG BB flips etc


----------



## saraendepity

no no only for wool stuff hun :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm thinking of getting some bright bots terrys for when my longies are done. Nothing cuter than a terry'd bottom, specially when it's bright coloured terrys!


----------



## saraendepity

Dye them Jayleigh!!! i got loads of white ones and dyed them BRIGHT pink!! look soo osweet tho they are getin a little on the small side now..think i;m gonna have to source some bigger ones!

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well I'm back home tucked up in bed using my phone and I have to say my niece is gorrrgeous! :cloud9: She's so tiny it made me realise how big Cassidys gotton!

Had a lovely evening until I got home and checked my FB, my dads gone all fruit and nut again trying to get me to learn the ways of Jehovah :wacko:

I will post the message he sent me tomorrow when I get on the laptop and also the reply I sent. The man does my nut in sometimes, so glad I never gave him my address!

What I wouldn't give for a normal set of parents, sometimes I wish they would have just put us up for adoption then leave us to rott in the care system, stupid me for feeling guilty for moving and not telling him and now I remember why I did!

X


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies :wave: how we doin? Not been round much today, thurs are busy work days :cry: Hows everyone been? 

Bekki- aww you do forget how big the LO's get don't u? A friend was showing me a piccy of her niece the other day and she's teeny!! as for parents - aww hunny :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Just nipped downstairs to post that conversation.

Bare in mind my dad flips back and forth to jehovahs witnesses every few months or so.

Ronald Lewis 28 January at 18:51
Hello Bekki, Just to let you know that I think I know how you feel about me and my involvement with Jehovah's Witnessess. And I thought you should know that I deeply regret not raising you as I should have done, so that you might appreciate the truth about Jehovah. And that is why I struggled to be a parent when you came back into my life. I do hope that one day you might wish to learn about Jehovah, but if you don't then it is better now that you be allowed to have your own life without me. If you think that I can help you with what I know, at any point in the future then my phone number is (I edited out his number). I do wish you happiness, and I shall always think of you. But other than what I believe I cannot think of anything that I can offer you that you cannot obtain for yourself. Love Dad xxx PS/ I will go back to the witnessess because I believe it is the only genuine hope this world has got. I would appreciate acknowledgement of this message.


And my response:

Bekki Mumster Lewis 28 January at 21:51
I understand you have to do what you have to do, but I'm sorry that I have not now nor will I ever want to be a jehovahs witness. I'm sorry that you seem to have again made a choice to pick religion over your children rather than balancing both equally. If you are feeling down again there are other things than jehovahs witnesses that can help you. If your faith was as strong as you believe it to be right now you would not be hopping back and forth. I just wish you would consider the possibilty that your behaviour isn't normal and seek guidance from someone other than Jehovah to sort out the issues you have. I have admitted that I am having problems but the difference is I don't try and hide from it by becoming religious when I am low. Sometimes it takes straight talk to get someone to wake up and I know I will get the same response 'i mean it this time' but the thing is you never do so I can never take what you say seriously! I do love you Dad but I think it is very selfish for you to basically say I have to choose Jehovah or never to see you again. A person with true faith will never make a person choose like that! 
This is exactly the reason I didn't want you to know where I live because that message would have been sent to my home.
I look forward to seeing you again when you are back off the jehovahs witness bandwagon!

X


----------



## thelilbump

oh my gosh i don't even know what to say to that! Your response is written well though :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Your response is well written, well done hun :hugs:

I had a Jehovah come to my door the other day and tell me the world was gonna end...and I was going to die...whilst I was holding Caitlyn...I was not a fan tbh :wacko:

Still no AF but have some mild cramps! We shall see!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I've had to put up with letters like that all my life, that's why I moved and didn't tell him!

That message was pretty ordinary, he normally tells me how Armageddon is upon us etc etc and that I was living in sin! He even tried to dupe me into becoming a jehovahs witness on visits when I was very small! He'd tell me how great it was and me just being happy to see him went along with it because I thought it was the only way I'd be able to see him!

I so want to delete him off FB but am frightened he'll do something daft!


----------



## Twiglet

Could you keep him and then make all your statuses etc private to everyone but him? 

I have hobnobs now btw Sara :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yeah I may aswell do that, I give it about a day until he decides to deactivate his account because it's offensive to Jehovah! 

I want some hobnobs!!!


----------



## thelilbump

if you click ignore on fb does that remove him from your list too?


----------



## thelilbump

teehee i had one of them new (ish) hobnob vanilla creams today :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

My sis's boyfriend left the jehova's for her.. he was married and had 2 kids.. it was VERY hard for him as he rarly gets to see the kids and gets scolded etc. not to mention the people now just completely ignore him...


----------



## Twiglet

Poor man Lunaty :nope:

Yeah if you click ignore it takes them off of your news feed, I do this to those petville games etc that all my friends play!

I'm so tired right now...may go to bed and read but I know Caitlyn will only wake up at 12 to chat :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Dye them Jayleigh!!! i got loads of white ones and dyed them BRIGHT pink!! look soo osweet tho they are getin a little on the small side now..think i;m gonna have to source some bigger ones!
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

LOL why did they have to be pink haha ;)

i might get some too they work quite well and they actually have velcro..

Il have a look at those nippa's though i probably wont buy many more that need them so the pin will do for now :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> Poor man Lunaty :nope:
> 
> Yeah if you click ignore it takes them off of your news feed, I do this to those petville games etc that all my friends play!
> 
> I'm so tired right now...may go to bed and read but I know Caitlyn will only wake up at 12 to chat :dohh:

Yeah lol it must be quite late over there...!
I missed the whole convo now.. have to wait till it's morning in the UK haha


----------



## lfernie

How easy are terry's to use? Do u just use a nippa and a waterproof wrap? I've got a voucher for mothercare and was thinking I might get some x


----------



## thelilbump

yea i only caught the back half too :laugh2:


BTW i can't remember who asked for it now, bekki or twig maybe? the 2nd moo itti arrived today if you still want it whenever there no push :hugs:


And... to all those i read starting your own business, bekki, rachel if you need any help i'm happy to help (tho i'm no expert), as long as you're not selling cloth that is :haha: jus drop me a pm if u need to.


----------



## Twiglet

It was meeeeeeeee. How much is it?! And dependent on how much money I have at the end of this week I can get it :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aww thankyou hun, I'm not doing nappies, I'm designing clothes!!

Well I will be when I have everything I need to get started!!

I didn't ask for the moo moo but I did mention somewhere about the teething necklaces, I'm going to get one for myself next month and wondered if you did them? Also I will need to get Cassidy a longer one as the one she has is only 25 cms long and gathers up around her neck. I've heard the lighter the Amber the better the healing properties, is that right?


----------



## Lunaty

I heard the same and got Cole a light lemon colored teething necklace

How did you start your business now thatw ere getting to talk about it..
Im trying to come up with a plan of attack here..

Did you get stock first or did you set up the site first or did you use local auction site's to see how selling goes?

I thought of buying some stock and then seeing if they sell for retail on the local auction site before having to register a business etc.. if it goes well i might start to put up the website and put the stuff on there and advertise in local forums etc..and actually register..

Is that a good start or am i completey clueless LOL


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I cant wait to see all of your ladies business ventures in the flesh!

Ok AF is due today...if she's not here by monday I'll be testing! :wohoo:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I really hope AF doesn't show and you get happy baby news! :hugs:

Seeing my lickle niece yesterday has made me all broody again, but I'm not allowed anymore babies :cry:

Anyway, I'd also like to know how you went about setting up business Donna (tlb)?

X


----------



## saraendepity

Fantastic....i started a Hobnob revolution...Rob came in and kicked off!!LOL Sam if you look on www.tinyeco.com they have lots of little shaped terry styles if you want i can get some and send them out ... dont think they post internationally :shrug:

well we had another TERRIBLE night last night :( Daisy was up 3 times and came into bed with us at 4 ...eventually went off to sleep at 5 ish (sideways taking up the most room LOL) i just dont know whats wrong with her ..... she used to be such a fab sleeper :shrug: i think she's getting a cold/got another tooth coming through at the moment tho so i'll not panic too much that my little darling has turned into a monster!!!LOL

Keeping everything crossed for you twiglet:) .. i really must set up my fertility friend so i atleast know where i am in my cycle......(i have very irregular cycles)

.........Still havent thought up an excuse for the Moo moo ...... :shrug: i think i'll just start crying and hope that works???LOL 

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

oh and Bekki :hugs: that response was VERY well written :hugs: hun you really have had it lately havent you :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Story of my life hun lol! I could write a book!

Sorry Daisy isn't sleeping well, let's hope she gets a shiney new tooth through and gets back to sleeping again :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

Morning ladies! I'm just about to go into work for hopefully only half an hour to call some people in to interview for my job. I'm soooooo happy I get to be a SAHM/WAHM now. 

Then I'm gonna come home (stopping for hobnobs on the way) and think about working from home. My first idea was actually to sell homemade nappies (sorry!) but I'm veering more towards the nappy accessory type stuff now. Like I make nappy off time mats for Leyla and can only find expensive ones to buy and I'd like to be able to make stuff for people cheaply! I actually want to do two separate things. I don't know if I've mentioned but a few years ago, I had cancer and chemo etc and it was soooooo hard to find headscarves that were nice that didn't cost the earth, so I'd love to be able to make and sell nice scarves cheaply. 

Bekki, would you consider making cool baby clothes from old charity shop stuff? Like recycled clothes? I'd love new stuff too but I really like the idea of cutting up old stuff, like I've heard you can make longies out of old jumpers etc. I think that would be quite a niche market but some people would love it (me me me!). And I imagine it would be a cheap way to get your materials. 

Was somebody asking recently about how well amber necklaces work? I think very well! Leyla's first tooth has started to appear (she bit me yesterday and it properly hurt!) but she hasn't been any different to normal :)

Gosh I rabbit on when I'm avoiding going into work!!!

Hope you all have a nice day!


----------



## lfernie

Nappy off time mats...wow, I didn't even know they existed, I think that's a great idea, i really need to invest in one cos I'm always cleaning up pee haha x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh Rach I'll so be buying one of those off of you! And yeah my FIL has cancer atm and MIL has made me headscarves etc as they're all so horrible :nope: he now has a Chelsea one, a royal blue one and a Beatles one :thumbup: Sounds like an excellent business venture and I wish you the best in it! :)

Sara you did start a hobnobs revolution :haha:

I'm not testing till monday now...dependent on whether AF turns up...I'm curbing in my POAS addiction :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> It was meeeeeeeee. How much is it?! And dependent on how much money I have at the end of this week I can get it :D

they're 13.50 hunny. Don't worry too much i'll hold on to it for a little while for you :hugs:



Bekkiboo said:


> Aww thankyou hun, I'm not doing nappies, I'm designing clothes!!
> 
> Well I will be when I have everything I need to get started!!
> 
> I didn't ask for the moo moo but I did mention somewhere about the teething necklaces, I'm going to get one for myself next month and wondered if you did them? Also I will need to get Cassidy a longer one as the one she has is only 25 cms long and gathers up around her neck. I've heard the lighter the Amber the better the healing properties, is that right?

sorry i never saw that post, u girls talk so much it's hard to catch up sometimes :rofl: I do sell them yes, i have quite a range from cheaper to more expensive. Also have a bracelet in aswell at the moment. I haven't heard about lighter stones tbh but I do know that the dark cherry ones are becoming virtually non existent so this is perhaps why?



Lunaty said:


> I heard the same and got Cole a light lemon colored teething necklace
> 
> How did you start your business now thatw ere getting to talk about it..
> Im trying to come up with a plan of attack here..
> 
> Did you get stock first or did you set up the site first or did you use local auction site's to see how selling goes?
> 
> I thought of buying some stock and then seeing if they sell for retail on the local auction site before having to register a business etc.. if it goes well i might start to put up the website and put the stuff on there and advertise in local forums etc..and actually register..
> 
> Is that a good start or am i completey clueless LOL

A few people do start with auction sites but I never bothered. It can be difficult to gte suppliers who will trade with you unless you have a shop (Web or bricks and mortar as they call it) and a lot say in their terms and cons so auction sites. Basically i then did what you are suggesting found a possible site, sourced stock etc. The really important things to remember though are a) to do your maths as you may well be shocked! b) market research c) advertising d) making sure your registered with the neccesary agencies and e) ask the lovely lilbump what to do, i hear she's quite friendly really :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Wicked thank you so much, I should have it by wednesday at the latest! :thumbup: how do I pay for it?! Just go onto your website? Or on here? :wacko: x


----------



## thelilbump

you can do either or, if you want to go through my store it's listed in with the itti bittis :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Ooooh Twiglet i'm exited :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

<---- still bloody waiting for my woolies to dry :( aaarrrggghhh i wanna use them !!!!!:hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Still?! :hissy:

Well my test was a :bfn: boo! :haha: 

And wicked TLB, I shall message you wednesday :flower:


----------



## Blob

Awww i'm still waiting for all my new nappies to dry too :hissy:
Sooooo unfair!!! Am very exited about you NTNP lark!!! I was and was preggers first month :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Noooo twiglet i'm sad for you i wanted you in first tri with us :(


----------



## Twiglet

I wanted to be in first tri with all you lovely ladies! Just waiting for :af: to show and then I start again :haha: :D 

I'm not upset about it as Liam mightily annoyed me this week so I dont think I could have coped with him panicking about a pregnancy...even though he knows what NTNP means...he's just idiot enough to panic about anything that happens.

But it is my first cycle after the pill so we shall see!


----------



## saraendepity

i thought you were waiting till monday tut tut !!! LOL tho :hugs: for :bfn: you ok hun?

lol i;m excited too Sarah, tho i have to remember the not trying part...i keep thinking to myself oooh am i ovulation...ok i need to keep the soup in the bowl..etc etc'... lol how are you feeling now Sarah ? MS laying off you any? 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

you guys talk so fast. i cant keep up :rofl:

How do amber teething necklaces work and what age do you start wearing it? 

hope everyones well, x


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I'm fine :thumbup: I kinda knew it'd be a :bfn: this month! Just knew! 

If it isnt a :bfp: by July I'll be very :growlmad: :rofl:

Amber releases an oil from the resin into your babys skin when it heats up and apparently this really helps with teething / illness etc. Caitlyn's worn hers since November so around 3 months :thumbup:


----------



## saraendepity

WSS/\ Daisy had hers from about 10 weeks or so.....just depends if you can get them small enough :) Bad news...Daisy has Thrush :( i bloody knew it, tho my HV wouldnt listen to me at clinic before christmas..... i mentioned it and she said it was just bum rash and gave me some Metanium .... well weeks down the line its gotten better then worse then better etc etc .... i've been putting Lanolin o it to help get rid of the dryness (which has helped loads....now that all the horible dry scaly stuff has gone you can actually see the spots ) so seen another HV today (the one that everyone says is horrible and i was dreading it when she said her name..... as soon as she seen it she said yeh you're right thats thrush and gave me a script thank god....so hopefully my bubba wont have a butt that looks like its got the Lurgie anymore :) ...this HV was also fab about BLW when we said we were doing it...i need to see her more !!!LOL

On another good note, daisy has her new yellow itti on (well preloved) ...its Gorgeous!!!! i'm loving all of these bright colours!!!! (pics in piccie thread!)

xxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I bought new wool!!! £12 flipping quid though! The ones I bought on Weds (the wrong knit :dohh:) where only £9 :( 
My disana is here, any ideas on how the tie the thing? :rofl:
And so is my freebie LL bamboo!! What is the white fluffy insert for??


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> Yeah I'm fine :thumbup: I kinda knew it'd be a :bfn: this month! Just knew!
> 
> If it isnt a :bfp: by July I'll be very :growlmad: :rofl:
> 
> Amber releases an oil from the resin into your babys skin when it heats up and apparently this really helps with teething / illness etc. Caitlyn's worn hers since November so around 3 months :thumbup:

Halen only cried for half an hour when he went to sleep on Sunday night, woke up Monday with a teggie, same with Monday night, woke up Tues with another teggie


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> I bought new wool!!! £12 flipping quid though! The ones I bought on Weds (the wrong knit :dohh:) where only £9 :(
> My disana is here, any ideas on how the tie the thing? :rofl:
> And so is my freebie LL bamboo!! What is the white fluffy insert for??

Lol the fluffy insert is a fleece liner, they are lovely :)

I gave up trying to write out how to use the disana, lol, try this: https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organiccotton/tie_nappy.html


----------



## Bekkiboo

Teggie = Teeth? 

Guys Cassidy is 5 months 4 weeks and 2 days old now, do you think I should start the BLW?

I so want to give her some of the potato and vegetables we're having for dinner, she looks at me with puppy dog eyes like she really wants what I have LOL

I feel like she's ready so should I? :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I think that's fine Bekki :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki yeah teeth lol


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> I bought new wool!!! £12 flipping quid though! The ones I bought on Weds (the wrong knit :dohh:) where only £9 :(
> My disana is here, any ideas on how the tie the thing? :rofl:
> And so is my freebie LL bamboo!! What is the white fluffy insert for??
> 
> Lol the fluffy insert is a fleece liner, they are lovely :)
> 
> I gave up trying to write out how to use the disana, lol, try this: https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organiccotton/tie_nappy.htmlClick to expand...

Ahh I thought that but wasnt 100% sure x


----------



## Bekkiboo

She loves potato but has so far avoided the vegetables, she like the plate too, she thinks it's tasty LOL x


----------



## thelilbump

Twig - :hugs:

Sara - where have you put your woolies to dry? 

Purple - yea as the others said amber has natural anelgesic properties. Some people say they can wear from birth but really 2-3 months is a better age.

Bekki - yea, she's as good as there. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi everyone sorry i have been mia but i have turned very domesticated lol and now everything seems dirty 24/7 to me so i am constantly cleaning.:blush:

:cry: i think i need to strip my nappies, not bad as it will be the first time i have had to do a strip was since having them but i think they need doing.

:wacko: can you belive only 10 days and my little man will be 1 a little toddler no longer a baby :cry:

Right if i miss anyone out sorry but you lot talk so much :blush:

Bekki i am so sorry that your dad is doing this to you again :hugs: i think you are amazing in how you have delt with the situation and think your message to him was well constructed etc, i would of been using every swear word in the books at him tbh. Something you said in one of your posts has helped me with the pain i have been feeling in a decission i made a few years back and i just want to say thankyou for helping me realise the decission i made then was right. :hugs:
Also with the blw it's fine to start now as she will play with it more than get it in her mouth so for now she is just learning iykwim.

Twig :hugs: for the bfp but fingers crossed af doesn't arrive and that you get a late bfp, did you see my post on here yesterday afternoon ? i have one of your flips here :happydance:

Purple Harley had an amber necklace since he was around 6 weeks old and we NEVER take it off, i took it off him once and forgot and it was hell, he is a really bad teether and wow did i realise he didn't have it on.

Jayleigh :happydance: for new wool but :growlmad: for it been more money. x

Sara how long have your woolies been drying now? I'm glad the other hv was able to see you were right and that she was supportive of blw, i wish mine was she is terrible. Fingers crossed the cream works on her soon so she can been all better. :hugs:

Rachel :happydance: for no more work and good luck for the wahm mission xx


----------



## purpledahlia

thanks guys, where can i get one? shes 6 weeks 2morrow so ill get one soon and try it out. 

ill try keep up with everyone now, im nearly finished 6th lot of antibiotics, thankk god!hopefully start to recover fully from all that went on. Doc gave me the ok to drive today :yipee: 

Ava slept 2am -10am! she was fussy from 1am i dunno what was wrong she was in pain but mi guessing her tummy.. she had no wind tho? 

everyone managing to curb their spending on nappies?? hehe, i seem to always reach for itti's first, 

Does everyone use a clothing size up for the LO's? her 0-3 vests are soo tight with a nappy on but with a sposie theyre too big.. should i take out some 3-6 ones for when shes in nappies? ive yet to put her in a real nappy and leave the house.. im scared she poops and im out! what do i do? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww hun how fast has that gone??? Bless him! 

I had to strip mine the other day, they stunk afterwards still so I did an empty machine on 90, then my nappies in at 90 with a good cup full of white vinegar. Still came out a bit stinky! Our BG's are 3rd hand so I'm guessing after 3 kids weeing in them, their just a bit saturated. I read on the cloth nappy tree to add lavender or tea tree to the strip wash, so will try it next time.


----------



## JayleighAnn

purpledahlia said:


> Does everyone use a clothing size up for the LO's? her 0-3 vests are soo tight with a nappy on but with a sposie theyre too big.. should i take out some 3-6 ones for when shes in nappies? ive yet to put her in a real nappy and leave the house.. im scared she poops and im out! what do i do? x


We don't but Halen is teeny, hes 7mo and only went into 3-6 full time about 2 weeks ago, he was in a mix of 0-3 and 3-6 from about 5mo. 

If you look on most nappy websites, they sell vest extenders, which make them longer on the groin so you get more wear from them x

And as for pooing when she's out I just wrap Halen nappy up really tightly (we don't use disposable liners, if you do, just flush em) then put them in the wash bag and chuck the whole thing, nappies and wash bag on a rinse cycle so get the poo out, then put em back in the nappy bucket to wash as normal. I then just dry my wash bag (unless its got poo on, which isnt often, then I wash it with the nappies on a full wash) and put it back in my changing bag


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh yeh vest extenders. i had heard of them but forgot, i have a bunch of vests i dunno whether just worth using them to save money but i dont want them to be massive at the neck/arms. ill try one out and see how it is x


----------



## thelilbump

purpledahlia said:


> thanks guys, where can i get one? shes 6 weeks 2morrow so ill get one soon and try it out.
> 
> 
> ill try keep up with everyone now, im nearly finished 6th lot of antibiotics, thankk god!hopefully start to recover fully from all that went on. Doc gave me the ok to drive today :yipee:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Ava slept 2am -10am! she was fussy from 1am i dunno what was wrong she was in pain but mi guessing her tummy.. she had no wind tho?
> 
> everyone managing to curb their spending on nappies?? hehe, i seem to always reach for itti's first,
> 
> Does everyone use a clothing size up for the LO's? her 0-3 vests are soo tight with a nappy on but with a sposie theyre too big.. should i take out some 3-6 ones for when shes in nappies? ive yet to put her in a real nappy and leave the house.. im scared she poops and im out! what do i do? x

Amber? I sell them, necklaces and got a bracelet in at min too :blush: :laugh:

Good news about the docs!

Well done ava, the first few solid nights sleep are bliss aren't they :cloud9:

Haha i haven't had a new nappy for a little while, the handful of new BB's i got kind of saw to that but I'm browsing. Unfortunatly I know our cloth days are gradually coming to an end :cry:

I've never needed larger clothing but thats because my LO's diddy really anyway but you can buy vest extenders as previously said.

When out all i do is take a wet bag out with me and drop wet nappies in there and dirty nappies go in a nappy sack in the bag so I know to sort it when i get home.


----------



## dippy dee

I don't use vest extenders as i find vests wick so i just use an extra t'shirt most of the time, but we also do use the next size up in clothes but mr h is a big boy and is in 12-18 month cloes with or without fluff.
I got h's necklace off ebay i've got 2 now and we love them, i think i payed around \37 for the last one i got.


----------



## Bekkiboo

I just typed a MASSIVE post and Cassidy managed to delete the lot with her foot :dohh:

Ok here goes, again LOL

I sorted through Cassidys clothes today and have a load to sell on. Just have to take photos when the camera battery is charged and then put them up! I must be coming down with something, could it be nappy fever? :haha:

Donna hunny, I am pleased something I have said has helped you, I'm here for you if you ever need me :hugs:

As for the blw, she ate the potato but then threw the plate with the vegetables on the floor and proceeded to gag on the last bit of potato she had in her hand! She seemed to enjoy it though, especially the throwing the plate part LOL

I kept the kids home from school today because I discovered headlice and the school had the nerve to ring me and say it would be going on record as an unauthorised absence because the education authority doesn't consider headlice a good enough reason to keep your kids off. :growlmad:

I told them, well sorry if I choose not to use crappy 10 minute stuff that still leaves things crawling. :growlmad:

So that's it from me for now, I think :haha:

Love to you all
:hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

what! you can keep your kids off for whatever reason you see fit! stupid admin at the school! 

Ava's fell asleep in the moby :)

I will check out your amber things now lilbump.. i have no pennies atm tho :(


----------



## thelilbump

As if! In a way you think they would be pleased you hadn't risked taking headlice in to school but i also know how they work and attendance records all go towards the schools end of year report. Unauthorised absences don't look good though so i am surprised they said that tbh!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well if they give me any crap over it I'm going to pull them out of that school!

I'm off to google it now to see what I come up with!!


----------



## Twiglet

Help me find a new kitty! :haha: I want one! Am willing to pay up to £50 [my engagement money I haven't spent yet and am not allowed to buy nappies with it :hissy: ] but I reallyreallyreally need a new pet :blush: 

Dont tell Liam yet though :rofl: 

Dee yeah I said might as well wait for the other eh? Saves on postage :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Morning girls!

Cole i already wearing the amber necklace at 8 weeks.. you never know i thought he might benefit from it seeing as he 's got plenty of issues :)

Until now it has made little difference, but i think you have to wear it for quite a while..

Sara - sorry to hear Daisy's got thrush! Cole had it in his first weeks and it took bloody ages to clear, he was in sposies then so not to big a deal..

Twigs - Hope next cycle will bring you more luck ;) :dust:, you girls will all me leaving me and go to the pregnancy threads!

I think the market here in NZ can use some more cute nappies.. it's mostly fuzzibuns etc that sell here... i was thinking of getting a few pretty ones (maybe weenotions etc.) that arent easily available, that way they should sell and otherwise if not i can keep them for myself LOL

With the home made stuff you girls have been talking about! I could stock those too :wohoo:

Alright enough about that now, ill kindly take up your advice and PM you seeing that an unknown sorce said you are lovely to talk too LOL

Apparently Cole has given the MIL a very hard time last night.. he still is a bit cranky..
I got some other nappies that dotn fit him at all so ill probably put them up for sale..They are like fuzzibuns but one is home made (black) and one is a Honeychild in orange.... and still got that newborn nappy available too girls!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Noo Sam I'm stuck here, not "allowed" to TTC or NTNP hmpf!!

Bekki, try giving her food on just her highchair tray rather than a plate, Halen just flings the plate and then eats nothing, but if theres no plate, he will eat. Don't worry about the gagging, shes just experimenting how much she can fit in her mouth and how far back she can put it. Halen has only ever choked once, and it made him spew up straight away.

Twig - you can have my kitten, he's crazy!! I put down a deposit for a new chinchilla yesterday, OH didn't know what to buy me for my bday so I suggested a chin as I wanted another one anyway. I love new pets! I'm looking at leopard geckos as we got a free 2ftx2ft tank with our 4ftx2ft bearded dragon tank as they messed me around for weeks after it turned up broken


----------



## Lunaty

God i fed Cole last night at 3 and he started chocking on the breast, next thing i knew the while feed came up all over the duvet and floor and of course me.. it was like a waterfall!!!


----------



## Lunaty

im also currently working on DH to get this babybjorn active carrier (it's $250 though :dohh: ):
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/39/118032839_full.jpg


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww hun :hugs: we've had that loads, and wee all over the bed at stupid oclock at night

I've never had a bjorn, though I hear bad things about them not bein supportive enough so causing back ache?


----------



## CountingDown

I need help!! Should I order two more flips with organic inserts whilst the bogof is still on or should I save my pennies for something else? (I am currently using flips and itti snaps)


----------



## Lunaty

hmm thats not good.. i thought they were suppose to be very supportive of the back!
I have been using my sling and it is getting a bit to small for Cole now.. not to mention my shoulder feels like it's about to fall off afterward..

Ive got another wrap carrier but it is not supportive for his head and his legs seem to be cut off sitting in it too :(

Dh & I generally go to beach & forest to walk our dogs for an hour and i cant take the pram there.. what would be a good carrier ?!


----------



## Twiglet

A moby would be good as there are a number of different holds all available on their website and you can adjust it so that their little heads are supported. x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Stretchy wraps are good, like a moby wrap or a close carrier, I find my woven is very supportive now I can actually use it, wraps are good as you can tuck a newborns head underneath the shoulder fabric. If you don't fancy wrapping there is soft structured carriers like a Mai Tei, or if you don't want to be tying up straps theres the buckle versions like Connecta. There are ring slings, but I can't comment on them, I had one home-made one and it killed my shoulder x


----------



## Lunaty

hmm looks like ill have to bite the bullet and get a moby.. ive been meaning to get one for ages, butt he wrap i have now is quite similar though it doesnt have support on the side to keep him upright etc when he falls asleep..

we generally drive to those places, i guess i can just put o the moby then..


----------



## Lunaty

double post


----------



## kirsten1985

Dammit - triple post?!!


----------



## kirsten1985

Double post.


----------



## kirsten1985

I have a ring sling and love it, not so much for long walks though, I have a fab mei tai which is amazing on my back, really really comfy. But yeah wraps are great too :)

Also I had a Bjorn and it killed my back.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've decided I'm going to write to the head of midwifery at my hospital after my midwife messing up my homebirth. It's something I still cant get out of my head and I'm still heartbroken and feel really effing angry at my midwife for letting me down.


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> I've decided I'm going to write to the head of midwifery at my hospital after my midwife messing up my homebirth. It's something I still cant get out of my head and I'm still heartbroken and feel really effing angry at my midwife for letting me down.

I think thats a great idea.. at least it will give you some rest hopefully, i hear so many horror stories and none of those people have ever complained..

No wonder it still keeps on happening..:thumbup:

I really hope you get the birth you want next time babe :hugs:
It suckes but think of it this way, your baby is happy and healthy now (well figure of speech LOL) , getting everything he needs, he'll never hold it against you ;)


----------



## thelilbump

ooh what are honeychild nappies?


Jl- :hugs: I'm ot sure about your story hunny but I do feel your pain some, i tore giving birth and was whisked down to theatre after giving birth, literally within like 5 minutes. I was told i would be able to go see my OH after and we could stay in the delivery suite for an hour for family time. Instead we got put staright on to the ward where my OH was ushered out as it was 2am, i never got to see him till 12pm the next day :cry: I still get all :cry: about it now, just try not to think about it but it does as sara would say 'boil my pee'


----------



## purpledahlia

Good idea to complain, im in the process of doing the same thing. Complaining to the hospital about the way i was treated both medically and personally.. will see what it brings.


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> I've decided I'm going to write to the head of midwifery at my hospital after my midwife messing up my homebirth. It's something I still cant get out of my head and I'm still heartbroken and feel really effing angry at my midwife for letting me down.


:hugs: I hope it makes you feel better Jayleigh, I put in a complaint to the hospital after my birth, we are still having meetings with them now. They admitted a lot of stuff was their fault, which made me feel better, like I had a right to be so angry and upset, in a way.

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> ooh what are honeychild nappies?
> 
> 
> Jl- :hugs: I'm ot sure about your story hunny but I do feel your pain some, i tore giving birth and was whisked down to theatre after giving birth, literally within like 5 minutes. I was told i would be able to go see my OH after and we could stay in the delivery suite for an hour for family time. Instead we got put staright on to the ward where my OH was ushered out as it was 2am, i never got to see him till 12pm the next day :cry: I still get all :cry: about it now, just try not to think about it but it does as sara would say 'boil my pee'

It's like fuzzibunz but then NZ equivalent :) (this is the nappy i have for sale for sale )
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/30/116473530_full.jpg 

As for horror story's, i was so so tired the 2nd night and my milk hadnt come in yet and bubs was just screaming the whole time, there was one nurse and she was a complete b*tch when i asked her for help.. she ended up taking him away without telling me where and when he'd be back.. that really distressed me and afterward i didnt ask her a single thing anymore as i was just horrified!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam I can't believe that!! I would of been fuming and terrified!! :hugs:
I'm glad I'm not the only one complaining!
Donna - I had an unsupportive midwife who kept putting of my homebirth plans, I ended up writing my own birthplan at 36 weeks without her help as she kept telling me I didn't need to worry about it yet??? She told then told me I was measuring too large for dates and would have a massive baby and a homebirth would either brain damage or kill him as he would get stuck with shoulder dystocia. the consultant was rough with me when he palpated my bump, told me I would kill Halen if I had a homebirth, I shouldn't have one as I would have a massive baby blah blah same old shite basically. My midwife arranged to have her and the supervisor of midwives visit me at home to sort it out at 39 frigging weeks and 4 days!!! 3 days before being due???? So when I went into labour at 39 weeks exactly, I rang the hospital in a panic, did like a good little girl and went in, being promised I'd leave and have my homebirth :nope: I never left, they kept me in and I had him in hospital. I demanded I be sent straight home and kept pressing the emergency buzzer until they gave in and sent me home 4 n a half hour later. the midwife the next day decided that as I was having problems latching Halen on, she would grab my boob and shove it down his throat repeatedly for a good 10mins, the poor little mite was screaming his head off and I was bawling my eyes out.

argh!! I won't go on as it's turning into an essay lol


----------



## Lunaty

they seem to do the grab the boob and shove it in approach here too!

there was such a difference in appraoch from the nurses though, the horrific lady did it so rough and i had one lovely nurse who took the time to explain and asked if she could help me etc..

i ended up complaining about that woman in the hospital survey you can take.. the other nurse told me that she had had multiple complaints about that woman! Why is was still working in that department is a mystery to me!


----------



## kirsten1985

I still can't even talk about mine, it was just horrific. Makes me hurt inside to think about it.

Sad that a lot of people in here didn't get the birth they wanted.


----------



## thelilbump

aww Jl :hugs: :hugs: thats pretty shocking. I hope writing a letter not only helps you but also gets something done at the hosp. How big was halen when he was born? They kept telling me at the last appointments i was gonna have a big baby possibly 9lbs+ she was 7 15, which they told me after was the average birth weight :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Dont even get me started on my birth :nope:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen was 6lb 13.5oz, so small he was in preemie clothes at first, which we had bought none of, but luckily had been given a few pieces by OH's cousin who had twins so clearly preemies.

Kirsten I'm not sure I've read your birth story (if you posted it that is) but I'm sorry your birth was so traumatic :hugs:

If anyone wants to read my complaint, I've pasted it here (sorry it's long!!)

Dear Ms Porter

I apologise if this letter is angry, but the care by Leicesters NHS Trust during my pregnancy needs to be spoken about as 7months after the birth of my son, I am still not at peace with my pregnancy or birth care. 
My midwife throughout was a Mrs Jenny Walsh. At first she seemed like a very nice lady, very understanding and very supportive of my decision for a homebirth. I was elated as I had set myself up for a very long and difficult battle to have my homebirth. As my pregnancy progressed however, I feel the initial support was false. I believe this as every time I mentioned my birth plan and plans for home birthing, she would fan her hands in the air and tell me not to worry about such things yet as I had a long time left to think about this. 
I was not always seen by Jenny, on the times I was, I always mentioned my homebirth plans but she would tell me to talk to her about it again next time I saw her and every time this next appointment was scheduled, she just so happened to be on holiday. I am not saying she purposely did so, but it seems a very large coincidence. 
By the time I got to 35weeks and 5 days pregnant, I finally took my own birth plan in, made up from hours at home searching the internet for templates as quite frankly, I had no idea what a birth plan should look like as a first time mum. She browsed over it, telling me it was fine, measured my fundal height and gasped in shock, telling me I was measuring 38inches, so just over 2 weeks larger than I should of done. Despite the fact that she had previously told me that woman are given 2 inches either side of their gestation, she told me she would need to send me to a consultant to see if I would be allowed my homebirth. I politely told her that no-one has the authority to allow me to birth at home; I can make an informed decision to birth where I wish. She told me I was choosing to possibly kill my child as my child would be 8 or 9lbs and as I had an untrained pelvis, they didnt know if I would be able to deliver my child and could possibly have complications, such as Shoulder Dystocia.
None the less I went to this consultant appointment, only to be palpated excruciatingly hard by the consultant, told that I was a high case for Shoulder Dystocia and that inevitably I would give my unborn son brain damage by having a home birth or worse, kill him. I explained to the consultant I was aware of the risks of homebirth, which for a first time mother of a normal low risk pregnancy, as I was, are the same as a hospital delivery. 
I went back to my midwife at 38 week and 5 days and told her I expected to be birthing at home, having bought a very expensive homebirth pool and kit and mentally preparing myself for a natural non medicated birth. She proceeded to tell me she would be visiting my house within the next week with her supervisor to give a risk assessment of my home as to whether I would be allowed a homebirth. Yet again I told her that I would be birthing at home and no one has the authority to allow me to birth where I choose. 
She rang me later that day to tell me that she would be coming to my house at 39weeks and 4 days with her supervisor to give this risk assessment and in the mean time if I went into labour I would have to go to hospital as I wouldnt be allowed to homebirth. I repeated to her that I would be birthing at home whether or not she allowed me to do so. At this point I was very heavily pregnant, very stressed as I had moved house only several weeks before. I was a complete emotional wreck and felt bullied into choosing a hospital birth which I did not want to do. I wanted my child at home as I felt this was the safest and most comfortable place for me to labour and eventually birth.
On the morning of June 19th 2009 at 7am, exactly 39 weeks pregnant my waters broke. I had no contact numbers for my midwife, not that I wanted her to deliver my baby as I was still very upset with her bullying and scare tactics. I rang the labour ward at the Leicester Royal Infirmary, where I spoke to a midwife who told me to come in and be checked out as I wasnt at that point having contractions, but I would then be sent home to have my homebirth as it wasnt fair that I be denied one due to an unsupportive midwife.
Needless to say, when I arrived at the hospital only one hour after my phone call, I was told that I wouldnt be sent home as they felt the best place for me to deliver was in hospital. I cried and screamed at my partner in fear and frustration. I wanted my baby to born at home, in my birthing pool surrounded by the love and care of me and my partner, not in a hospital. 
I was told I was 6cm, nearly 7cm, dilated and that they feared my baby would arrive any moment. In actual fact my son didnt arrive for another 2 hours. In that time I confined myself to a chair, crying with emotion, not pain. In my fear, I worked myself into such a state I fainted. I was then picked from the floor where I landed by my mother and my partner, not midwives, onto a gurney, where I was wheeled from the midwife led birthing unit onto the consultant led delivery suite. I cried and screamed with fear of my baby being born where I did not feel comfortable and didnt want to be. I was strapped to a bed with a contraction band around my stomach and a heart rate monitor clip on my finger. My sons head was clipped with a heart rate monitor as he was becoming distressed and his heart rate was dropping. 
He was born 23minutes after I fainted, after a total of 5 minutes pushing. I had a 1st and 2nd degree perennial tear, a healthy 6lb 13.5oz son (not the suspected 8-9lb whooper I feared after being scare mongered) and a battered and bruised confidence. 
My poor midwives where upset for me that my planned homebirth didnt happen. They told me to complain if I felt I was mistreated and that they hoped my next birth would go to plan. As upset as I was at being in hospital, my midwives on that fateful day made it easier, they where both lovely woman and I am genuinely grateful for their help and support and feel their presence eased my discomfort.
I was stitched up, showered and home by 4pm that same afternoon, back in the safety and comfort of my own home. I sat and stared at my birth pool, the full weight of my realisation that my birth was over and I did not have the chance to birth in my pool hitting my shoulders. 
The next day a midwife came to visit me at my home; she was called Winny and had a student with her. At first I was glad and relieved to see her as I was having trouble with latching my son onto my breast to feed. My relief soon turned to horror as she proceeded to grab my breast without asking and try to shove my nipple down my poor sons tiny throat. As he screamed and I cried, she tugged and pulled on my breast, rubbing my nipple over his mouth in the struggle to get him latch on. I told her to stop and she didnt, telling me my breasts where possibly too large to feed my son?? I have never heard of such nonsense! I asked them to leave and instead phoned my mother to come help me, who showed me how to latch him on and after 3 days of trying we both eventually got the hang of it, never again asking for help from a midwife, nor telling them of our struggle for fear of being abused again by a midwife with no sense of personal space nor manners. 
I was seen by my assigned midwife at 10 days postpartum, the first time since having my son. She made no mention to my homebirth plans, didnt offer any kind of apology, nor did she even seem awkward at the fact that she had messed me around and left me so uninformed I had no choice but to give birth where I didnt want to.
It is now 7months since going birth and my life is still plagued by my experience, I found it incredibly hard to bond with my son, as I felt irrationally angry towards him, blaming him for coming earlier than due and for coming too soon for me to get home from hospital. I sank so low into depression I considered suicide, finding myself mentally replaying my birth in my head every waking second, it cursed my dreams at night, I would wake fearful and upset thinking I was still in that hospital bed. I often sit and look at my birth pool, now boxed and in a cupboard awaiting the next child. I cant help but feel cheated from my dream birth through no fault of my own. I still harbour bad feelings towards my assigned midwife, so much so that if I was to get pregnant again and couldnt afford an independent midwife, as is my plan, I would certainly not be having that same midwife again. 
I feel my care from Leicester NHS Trust was not care at all, merely a begrudged treatment of a young pregnant mother who wanted to go against the normal birth plan and have a birth at home. I would never recommend a pregnant mother to be seen by a Leicester NHS midwife or consultant as in my experience I have found them to be lying, scare mongering bullies. 

Yours
Jayleigh Stretton


----------



## JayleighAnn

I know it wasn't as bad as others, but it really affected me mentally, mostly due to being told I would kill my child


----------



## saraendepity

well written jayleigh :hugs: hun ...and to everyone else who had those horrid births.....i dodnt get the birth i wanted but i did hava a little notice and knew what was coming :cry:

sara

xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Jayleigh any birth that doesn't go by the plan you wanted, without the need for intervention is traumatising...no matter how big or small. 

I was in labour for 5 days, 3 days before they'd do anything, I was told I was 3cm and would have to go home by one woman...to be told I was 7cm 15 minutes later after I sat on the floor and refused to leave. No one dilates that quick then stops till the next day...:wacko:

12 hours later I was fully dilated, knackered after 5 days worth of labour and ready to push...half hour later they decided Caitlyn was progressing far enough and decided they'd cut me...I said no but they STILL did it...[I'm still resentful to Liam for allowing this to happen] there was nothing wrong with Caitlyn or I at this point. They ventoused me, managed to turn her head so there was no way she was coming naturally and then proceeded to butcher me with forceps. They allowed Liam to cut the cord despite me saying no...apparently I didn't know what I was asking?! Read my freaking birth plan...clearly stated DO NOT cut the cord till it has stopped pulsating. They didn't show me the placenta...instead they took it off to show other mums to be...without my permission :hissy:

I wasn't offered any support on bfing, no one tried to persuade me to do it and they didn't let me have skin to skin and I didn't see my own babys body till I requested it 5 hours later as they'd wrapped her and left me strapped up to an epidural. 

They then left me with the baby and a bottle in one hand with a big fat canula stuck in and wires everywhere so I wasnt able to see to her...cue me being very angry. 

I requested to go home and they left the pigging canula in so I couldn't! 

They've stitched me up too tight and its only through tearing through sex [TMI I know :dohh: ] that sex has become comfortable again...before that it felt wrong, tight and like there was skin where it wasnt meant to be. 

This is why I'm looking forward to my next birth as I'm taking my mum in with me who IS going to make sure my birth plan is followed. 

Typing this has made me so angry :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

oh Twig,et :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

JL - thats written really well. I hope it was cathortic *SP* (helpful) writing it.

Twig - :hugs: hunny :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Its alright though as I stole the lovely blankets they wrapped Caitlyn in :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

:angelnot: :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh my word MASSIVE :hugs: ladies, I can't imagine how you must be feeling from those experiences!

I think the worse things I had to deal with was initially being fobbed off regarding my spd. Also 3 nights of false labour which would stop come morning then on the night before Cassidy was born I rang and explained the pain I was having and they said it didn't sound like labour and the call my midwife in the morning, needless to say the morning came and I ended up going to the hospital because the pain was still there. If I had listened to them on the phone I would have ended up having her on the floor because she was born 2 hours after I got to the hospital!

After giving birth at 10:15 I think it was, I was left there holding my new baby sitting in my own blood and goo until about 3pm when they got me a bed on the ward!

On a good note the labour was relatively drug free, I literally had 1 puff on the gas and air and pushed it away!

So I think I had it easy compared to others!

I don't know whether it's because of the full moon but I feel so off today, like really blergh!

My dad sent another response back but I'm just opting to ignore him now, I haven't got the energy for his antics anymore. I just have to realise that other than initially being the sperm to the egg the man has done nothing in my life to determine who I am today and although I'm a bit fruit n nut myself at times, I have 3 amazing children who are my biggest accomplishments in life and I could never abandon them the way my dad did with us!

He says he suffers alot with the guilt of abandoning us but I don't think he realises that he is making the guilt worse through continuing to do so!

I think that's what is wrong with me tonight, not the full moon! 

Sorry if my posts come across a bit depressing at times, I'm just feeling really down again at the moment. Tomorrow I'll probably be hyper and cheerful again, I so wish I could control my moods!!

X


----------



## Twiglet

Never apologise for sharing your feelings my lovely, I for one am always here to listen :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

:hug: bekki!!!!

I inda know where yor coming from..ive had some issues with my father too and in general ive decided it is not worth my sanity..

unfortunately we cannot pick our parent :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twig :hugs: I cannot believe you where treated like that. That is absolutely disgusting! 
Bekki :hugs: my dad is a w*nker, he's bipolar, which doesn't make him
a w*nker, the fact that he takes so many drugs he's pratically crazy does. He ruined my childhood, he used to rip my house apart in anger, smashing tables, chairs, he threw the whole computer out a window once. He used to headbut walls as his head hurt??? He used to hit us and mentally torture us. My mum was so badly mentally low she put up with it as he used to tell her she wpuldn't find anyone else blah blah she stayed with him despite it all. He cheated on her all the time but it took till I was 12 for her to stand up to him and kick him out. He saw me, my brother (9 at the time) and sister who was 4, for about 6 months. I even made the stupid drcision to move in with him??? I don't know why I did anymore. He's not seen or spoken to us since (I'm 20 next month, so 8 years) apart from one time I made the effort to go see him and his new wife was rude to me and wouldn't let me in to his tattoo shop. I had to talk to him in the street and she sent my OH away but yet she stayed. It'd be a cold day in hell the next time I see him


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: to you ladies that have had a bad experience with labours out of my 9 live babies i have had 2 bad experiences, my first 5 were normal deliveries with just gas and air and my biggest was 9 1/2lb, then scott ( number 6) was a 27 week footling breech so i had a c sec, karlum ( no 7) was a bad one as i was on the ward having pains and had been all night so they put me on the pre natal ward and left there, my friend was in the next bed and on the morning she was ready to go for a planned section whilst i was strapped to the monitor, she asked when she would be going down and they said " oh donna is next as the babies heart beat is very low and lo is in distress" they hadn't even told me yet they go and tell every other bugger :growlmad: so he was delivered by section. 
With jack my waters went at 24+ weeks and i was kept in to see how far i could get, they were terrible my iron levels were really low and wouldn't come up so i was told for 3 days i would need a transfusion but i never got it until he was born i had group b strep and only got 2 lots of antibiotics in the 10 days they kept me going, it was originally planed that i could have a vbac at our local hospital but due to there been no incubators there i was transfered to one 90 mins away, on the evening of the 9th june 2006 i was getting contractions but not to strong so i sen dh home to sort the dogs and get some rest with the promise of phoning if it continued so off he went, i was in a side room so i turned the lights off and laboured in peace when in came a nurse and doctor the gave me a shot of pethadine as i was making a lot of noise on the ward with each contraction and then did an internal to find i was 9cm they then announced i was going to theater for a section :cry: i said i was having a vbac and they said nope they don't allow it there after 2 sections and that i had laboured for hours for no reason when he could of been born earlier :cry: i asked if i could ring dh to say i was going to theater and a nurse said she would i later found out she said to him " don't panic but we are taking donna down" so he took his time thinking they meant down to labour ward. Jack was born at 26+ weeks and just after they delivered him jon was looking throught the door of theater as he had only just got there and i was crying my eyes out for him, then after 5 mins they said " o don't you want to see your son" he looked around and they were there intubating him etc.
Both jon and i feel alot of bad things about it all and even after he was discharged and we had to resusitate him it is hard for us and we are recieving help for it.

Gosh sorry for waffling on but it angers me how we have been treated. :growlmad:


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: donna thats awful! 
Maternity services have a hell of a lot to answer for for all of our births. Next time I want an independant mw, but I doubt we could afford it. It makes me so angry how mw's and doctors think they have the right to spoil the births of our children


----------



## Monkeh

I'm another one who had a bad birth experience. I tried to leave the hospital because of how I was being treated and they threatened me with social services so I had to stay :( I still lie awake at night and get upset thinking about it all. I won't go into it though cause it'll make me upset typing it out. I think I might consider homebirth next time.


----------



## dippy dee

JayleighAnn said:


> :hugs: donna thats awful!
> Maternity services have a hell of a lot to answer for for all of our births. Next time I want an independant mw, but I doubt we could afford it. It makes me so angry how mw's and doctors think they have the right to spoil the births of our children

Hun they aren't as expencive as you think plus they do a payment scheem as well so it's not a big one off fee, i looked into it as when i leave uni it's what i wanted to do but after 3 in scbu i now have my heart set on becoming a neonatal intensive care nurse but i have a long way to go yet. 
Also i love the idea of becoming a doula in the mean time as i feel they can offer a lot to a labouring woman so perhaps this could be an option for you in your next pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

The NHS is a load of poop! 

I would like to take this opportunity to say GOOD MORNING :hugs:

We had a dry night :happydance: I decided to try something and it worked!

I put a stay dry insert into a bum genius 3.0 along with the normal inserts and hey presto! No wet covers! :happydance:

The boys are going to get their hair cut today now they've been treated, lets see how long they are free of the dreaded lice this time!

How are we all today, and what is everyones plans for the weekend?
:hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

aww :hugs: to everyone....like i said earlier, i dodnt get the birth i wanted (i was induced due to OC) but i cannot praise the team from the hospital (and my community MW's) i did get 'special' treatment as my Consultant is Robs mums boss, but the Midwives and docs were AMAZING and they let me out as soon as i said i wanted! (i had Daisy 12.17 am and i was home by 4 PM :) ) i cannot begin to imagine how hard it must be having unsupportive Doctors/midwives ...... :hugs: to everyone!

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

dippy dee said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: donna thats awful!
> Maternity services have a hell of a lot to answer for for all of our births. Next time I want an independant mw, but I doubt we could afford it. It makes me so angry how mw's and doctors think they have the right to spoil the births of our children
> 
> Hun they aren't as expencive as you think plus they do a payment scheem as well so it's not a big one off fee, i looked into it as when i leave uni it's what i wanted to do but after 3 in scbu i now have my heart set on becoming a neonatal intensive care nurse but i have a long way to go yet.
> Also i love the idea of becoming a doula in the mean time as i feel they can offer a lot to a labouring woman so perhaps this could be an option for you in your next pregnancy. :hugs:Click to expand...

Before I was pregnant, I was at college doing Health and Social care in the hope of becoming a midwife, I was looking more towards becoming an IMW than NHSMW but my course was a pile of poop TBH, I quit after 6 weeks because I hated it, I was bullied for being pregnant by other students who where like 16yr old chavs, my teacheres wouldn't help me as at 18 I was considered to be more knowing, I'd never done a H&SC course before and was plonked into a level 3 course due to really good GCSE grades!
I'm planning to go back to college when Halen is a bit bigger though and do the access to uni course which is only 1 yr not 2 yrs like my H&SC one was. 

I considered a doula, but my mum was with me and I thought she would be supportive, which she was but as her last birth was 11years ago (a supported homebirth) she had no idea what was going to happen when I was duped into going into hospital. 

I feel really crappy today, Halen's been a right whinger so my mum was took him to the shops for half hour so I can have some me time, but really I'm just cleaning up! I've got money worries up to my eyeballs (cloth overspend by any chance :dohh:) OH is at an audition with his band so I'm home alone all day with Mr Mardy Pants and to top it off, I'm tired as hell and need a full nights sleep but 1) Halen wont take a bottle and no one has the patience to cup feed him and 2) I won't give him formula and when I'm pumping I'm getting like 0.5oz from both sides????

:hissy: I want today to end already!


----------



## saraendepity

oh Jayleigh massive :hugs: hun....could you not store some expressed mlk over a few days / week and then have enough to give him?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah but it's gonna take me weeks n weeks to do it, and even then only MIL will have him and she won't cup feed him :dohh: he refuses a bottle and just goes hungry


----------



## saraendepity

oh hun :hugs: why wont she cup fead him....will he take it from a dropper?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've never tried a dropper. She says she doesn't know how to but won't even try???


----------



## Bee26

Im joining!! woo hoo!! Got all my bambino mio's ready and waiting!! xx


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: welcome bee :)


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> I've never tried a dropper. She says she doesn't know how to but won't even try???

:grr: :hugs: hun......you can get droppers from mothercare i think if you ever wanna try :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

NHS are poopola! Sorry about your births too Donna :hugs:

Today I have spent all my money on rehoming one of Jemima's kitties with me again :haha: and buying Nigel the Hamster! :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

ARRGGHHHH!!! :hissy: I need to rant about my MIL, she's just popped round and all she kept saying was "omg isn't he starting to look like you" and then going "He's going so blonde like you, but I reckon he will darken off like Lee did" and "Lee was hard to settle as a baby" and "he's got such long eyelashes like Lee" "Aww he loves to bash things, maybe he'll be a drummer like his daddy" FOOOKKK OFFFF!!!!!!!!!! He's my child aswell biatch! He's not all your precious little son's child ya no!!


----------



## thelilbump

aww girls :hugs: :hugs: to you all.


Welcome bee :wave:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh yes i think thats typical MIL behaviour darling, i get it too ;)

Welcome Bee :hi:

Twigs, sounds like you have a zoo there LOL, i got my hands full with these 2 dogs of mine and a baby !


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sorry I've been AWOL today, I've been doing a bit of eBaying but now I'm banned from the laptop (for now) because OH said I broke it!! Like he never uses it lol! I think he was just mardy because me uploading photos made his connection slow on his xbox!!

Hiya Bee, very big welcome to you hun x


----------



## Bekkiboo

As for mil's, I had mine round earlier, I tried to encourage her to change Cassidys nappy but she was a bit reluctant! She was like 'oh no not those nappies again' I gave her a look and she quickly said 'but you are thriving Cassidy so your mum must be doing a good job' 

I rang her earlier before she came round asking her if I could borrow her kitchen scales to weigh the eBay stuff on. She said 'oh you can't use kitchen scales to weigh clothes, you need to weigh yourself on normal scales and then do it holding the clothes and the difference is the weight' 
She don't half make me giggle sometimes!

X


----------



## Lunaty

Bekkiboo said:


> Sorry I've been AWOL today, I've been doing a bit of eBaying but now I'm banned from the laptop (for now) because OH said I broke it!! Like he never uses it lol! I think he was just mardy because me uploading photos made his connection slow on his xbox!!
> 
> Hiya Bee, very big welcome to you hun x

LOL thats so my DH when he is playing online on the PS3!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I've been AWOL today, I've been doing a bit of eBaying but now I'm banned from the laptop (for now) because OH said I broke it!! Like he never uses it lol! I think he was just mardy because me uploading photos made his connection slow on his xbox!!
> 
> Hiya Bee, very big welcome to you hun x
> 
> LOL thats so my DH when he is playing online on the PS3!!!Click to expand...

Mine is like it on the XBOX and he's just bought a PS3 so we'll have even more of it arghhh lol

I'm putting loads of stuff on Ebay and some Wonderoos on used nappies as no one on here wants them :hissy: damn you all!!!! :rofl:

Hi bee :wave:


----------



## Lunaty

Ive been trying to clear out unused stuff..
Any of you girls interested in Maternity clothes size XS/S?


----------



## saraendepity

God i wish sam......i'd be xxxxxxl at the moment:blush:

Used the Disana woolie and tie ons today and i am very impressed with both!!! will defo be getting some more tie ons for #2 they will be great for a little bum :) ..the woolie is a little on the big side....goes up past her boobies!LOL but it is so so cute and had no leaks!!:thumbup:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww Sara thats as cute as!

Sam I wish I was XS or S I'm L or XL ha ha


----------



## Twiglet

If only I was pregnant I might have been :haha:

Yep I have Jemima the ginger cat in my avatar, Socrates and now I have Alfie [he was called Chips but it dont suit him :haha: ] then I have Nigel the hamster...who managed to escape earlier as we were transferring him to his cage :rofl: !!


----------



## Lunaty

I used to work in an animal shop and i hated having to clean the hamster cage as it had the highest chance of getting bitten!

An i used to work with rats , snakes, fish, parrots .. you name it LOL :rofl:
Even the ferrets didnt scare me.. nope it was the hamsters!


----------



## Lunaty

I had to move all my nappies to a bigger drawer today.. i counted them and i actually have 33 now :dohh: i swear it was only 15 not to long ago :haha: no idea how that happened...

mind you i need to sell 5 of them as they dont fit properly on him or are to small..
I still have them as "just in case" option..

How many "just in case" nappies have you girls got?


----------



## Bekkiboo

I use pretty much all the ones I have at some point, I figure I pay so darned much for them to begin with, I'm getting my monies worth lol


----------



## Twiglet

I have 30 just in case nappies :haha: 

And aww Nige is a tame little one!

The cat however is a little git! I am not impressed and he's treading on a thinthin line :growlmad: and I love animals but he's so mean! :|


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> I have 30 just in case nappies :haha:
> 
> And aww Nige is a tame little one!
> 
> The cat however is a little git! I am not impressed and he's treading on a thinthin line :growlmad: and I love animals but he's so mean! :|

We had a 3 legged cat that was a right *******!!! He had a hard life though and we got him from the SPCA.. by the time we got our second dog he started to get more and more aggravated and started peeing everywhere..

I was pregnant at the time and totally had it.. we managed to find him a nice home on a farm now though.. he loves chasing things... :)

We still speak to the lady and her family too, thats the first i have ever had to give an animal up, but with a small baby and cat wee everywhere.. it just wasnt an option..


----------



## Twiglet

I'm thinking of giving up on him...which I nevernever do with animals and I feel so guilty for it but in the space of an hour he's attacked me for sitting down and attacked Liam twice! He's also made my other cats leave the room through his continous hissing at them...I think he needs a farm tbh as he's the size of a small lion and is only 6 months old :|


----------



## Lunaty

Thats would be a no go for me too tbh..attacking you is one thing, but the children..
A friend of mine had to take her little one to the doc as her cat had scratched the baby's eyeball!

If you can find a nice suitable home for him it will be for the better, some cats just cant share a house with other animals..


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah and if he's so ready to attack me and Liam whats to stop him attacking Moo?! :( Especially as she'll be an easier target and her moving will be like a beacon for him...and all I got attacked for was sitting down :wacko:


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: Jayleigh i hate it when they are like that, when my mil was alive she was the opposite i heard " he looks like you are you sure he is jon's" and " if he has your looks i'd get him on a diet now" :growlmad: she passed away just as i concieved with Harley so she never got to see him as i could imagine it as H is blonde and not darkening at all and all Jon's family comment on it and how none of their family is blonde :growlmad: 
I just come up with some quick witted remark and they all shut up lol when bil remarked on it for the 1000000 time the other day i just told him the postman is ginger so i was worried H would also come out ginger :haha: shut him up there and then lol.
I hope she buggers off and leaves you alone for a bit hun :hugs:


:happydance:Welcome Bee


Twig your house sounds as bad as mine lol we have 2 dogs, a parrot, a guinny pig and tropical fish.
I hope you get the cat sorted soon and i agree that moo is an easy target :hugs:

Bekki tell your oh if he don't like you on the lappy then to buy you one just for you :haha: soddin men, luckily mine don't go on the pc much.
:haha::dohh: at your mil though and as for her doing the " oh no " to the nappies don't worryu my mom does it to the nappies, bf'ing and everything else i do that is "not normal".
How did the kids hair cuts go? I do my lots themselves i'd dread taking them to a hairdressers as they are never still :dohh:




Sara will you stop putting yourself down about your weight or i might have to come bop you on the head haha, you is not a xxxxxxl you are tiny and pg as well.
Yay for the woolies tho, i keep looking at them but then i always think they are more a girly kind of thing :shrug: Do you have pics of Daisy in her wool? xx


Sam i think most of mine are just incase ones atm i think i need a stash shake up and then get some new ones :blush:


Well i have woke up to a full snow storm and a white blanket over everything god knows where that came from :shrug:
Mr H for the first time in ages slept through :happydance: so i feel loads better but also something strange but brill has happened, after i had h i ended up with pts and pnd and i have struggled through for nearly a year and tbh i have let my house and myself slip in standards :blush: but i have started on some new epilepsy meds and they are also for depressives etc and i have seen a big change in myself :happydance: the house is tidy and looked after again, i am more self aware now and i feel happier and more myself so fingers crossed this carries on. Also i think a little someone on here has helped me loads yesterday in a pm and she knows who she is :hugs::flower:

I think i am off to see if i can do a stash shake up :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> :hugs: Jayleigh i hate it when they are like that, when my mil was alive she was the opposite i heard " he looks like you are you sure he is jon's" and " if he has your looks i'd get him on a diet now" :growlmad: she passed away just as i concieved with Harley so she never got to see him as i could imagine it as H is blonde and not darkening at all and all Jon's family comment on it and how none of their family is blonde :growlmad:
> I just come up with some quick witted remark and they all shut up lol when bil remarked on it for the 1000000 time the other day i just told him the postman is ginger so i was worried H would also come out ginger :haha: shut him up there and then lol.
> I hope she buggers off and leaves you alone for a bit hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance:Welcome Bee
> 
> 
> Twig your house sounds as bad as mine lol we have 2 dogs, a parrot, a guinny pig and tropical fish.
> I hope you get the cat sorted soon and i agree that moo is an easy target :hugs:
> 
> Bekki tell your oh if he don't like you on the lappy then to buy you one just for you :haha: soddin men, luckily mine don't go on the pc much.
> :haha::dohh: at your mil though and as for her doing the " oh no " to the nappies don't worryu my mom does it to the nappies, bf'ing and everything else i do that is "not normal".
> How did the kids hair cuts go? I do my lots themselves i'd dread taking them to a hairdressers as they are never still :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sara will you stop putting yourself down about your weight or i might have to come bop you on the head haha, you is not a xxxxxxl you are tiny and pg as well.
> Yay for the woolies tho, i keep looking at them but then i always think they are more a girly kind of thing :shrug: Do you have pics of Daisy in her wool? xx
> 
> 
> Sam i think most of mine are just incase ones atm i think i need a stash shake up and then get some new ones :blush:
> 
> 
> Well i have woke up to a full snow storm and a white blanket over everything god knows where that came from :shrug:
> Mr H for the first time in ages slept through :happydance: so i feel loads better but also something strange but brill has happened, after i had h i ended up with pts and pnd and i have struggled through for nearly a year and tbh i have let my house and myself slip in standards :blush: but i have started on some new epilepsy meds and they are also for depressives etc and i have seen a big change in myself :happydance: the house is tidy and looked after again, i am more self aware now and i feel happier and more myself so fingers crossed this carries on. Also i think a little someone on here has helped me loads yesterday in a pm and she knows who she is :hugs::flower:
> 
> I think i am off to see if i can do a stash shake up :dohh:


LOL i'm not pregnant yet!! lol....... it think the ones i have are defo unisex....they are so so cute...no pics yet, tho will have some tomorro...my camera is poo and we usually use rob's phone for piccies and he's off tomorro so we'll take a few of her 'granny pants' as daddy calls them :dohh:

did you get my msn add ?? i added you weeks ago ? just thought i might have added the wrong person :dohh: :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: mornin ladires just bobbin in. How's everyone doing?

I think i have about 20 'just incase' nappies :haha:

Sara; glad u like your woolies :thumbup:

Twig; :hugs: I don't have the first clue about cats!


----------



## Lunaty

OMG i almost thought i missed the news of Sara being pregnant :rofl:, thank god i didnt! And your are deffo not fat!!! You all look fab in your photo's so no complaining (even though i always have something to moan about too LOL)

Im glad H finally slept though.. i cant wait for the day Cole does that..
And am also glad your new meds are working fab :) Im considering myself very lucky i havent had to deal with PND etc.. i think i was depressed a couple of years back and managed to get myself out of it..though it took a while i hind sight.. it's a scary thing really..

Okay this might be abit TMI, but Dh and i finally did the deed! :happydance:, i was a bit worried but it was all good and still felt the same though i had to stop us in the middle of it and had Dh grab a condom as i am not taking the pill yet :rofl: about bloddy time after 9 weeks or so


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: well done sam!! we didt dtd for agees !! LOL i was a proper wimp..tho (tmi sorry) its loads better now :blush: and i actually have a sex drive !!LOL :yipee: :dohh:


----------



## dippy dee

Sara i must be psycic then cause i am sure you are pregnant, every time i see you on here etc i am sure you are pregnant lol so you must be or you will be soon as i am usually right xx


----------



## thelilbump

tho it sounds kinda wrong to say but well done Sam!! :laugh2:


----------



## dippy dee

Yay sam for dtd lol i sound perverce now haha.


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> Sara i must be psycic then cause i am sure you are pregnant, every time i see you on here etc i am sure you are pregnant lol so you must be or you will be soon as i am usually right xx

LOL hopefully...... 'FX'd !!! what am i having then??? LOL :coffee:


----------



## thelilbump

lol that took me a minute to work out what FX meant :dohh: 

sending lots of :dust:


----------



## saraendepity

Everyone...check your Facebooks!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

Fingers crossed for you hun, i say another girl but then again i can imagine you with 2 boys for some reason.
Yeah i got your msn and added you to it, i have had to try sort it all out on there as i have this woman keep coming on anting webcam sex ????? I haven't a clue who she is but she sends a request n me been me accepts it and then bang she's there lol.


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> Everyone...check your Facebooks!!!!

mine's been silly.
What's happening???


----------



## saraendepity

dippy dee said:


> Fingers crossed for you hun, i say another girl but then again i can imagine you with 2 boys for some reason.
> Yeah i got your msn and added you to it, i have had to try sort it all out on there as i have this woman keep coming on anting webcam sex ????? I haven't a clue who she is but she sends a request n me been me accepts it and then bang she's there lol.

LOL....bless ya hun...i'll have a fiddle with my MSN and see if i can sort it ... its been playing up something rotten recently. 

Facebook - its a secret !!!!LOL


----------



## thelilbump

lol i joined, you beat me to it! I had to save my daughter though as she was painting her high chair and her with banana smoothie :sick:


----------



## dippy dee

saraendepity said:


> dippy dee said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hun, i say another girl but then again i can imagine you with 2 boys for some reason.
> Yeah i got your msn and added you to it, i have had to try sort it all out on there as i have this woman keep coming on anting webcam sex ????? I haven't a clue who she is but she sends a request n me been me accepts it and then bang she's there lol.
> 
> LOL....bless ya hun...i'll have a fiddle with my MSN and see if i can sort it ... its been playing up something rotten recently.
> 
> Facebook - its a secret !!!!LOLClick to expand...

Get on msn mrs and tell me as i hate secrets :cry:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha: Daisy is still asleep - i dont know what to do with myself......bless her she's proper snotty tho (so am i :cry:) i think this cold is really taking it out of her..........is she still ok to tummy sleep if she's got a cold?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twig - We have just got another cat, he's a mad head! He attacks us everywhere we go, he jumps out from behind everything and destroys the house! My house is like a flipping zoo! We got 3 cats, a chinchilla, a bearded dragon, a tarantula and fish, doesn't sound like much but I live in a 2 bed flat lmao 

Saara I don't get it? thers nothng on my fb?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Noo I see it! I joined x


----------



## thelilbump

lol JL!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL ... omg Jayleigh...... you have a tarantula??


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> LOL ... omg Jayleigh...... you have a tarantula??

yeah look on my facebook in the photo album called Randoms


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> LOL ... omg Jayleigh...... you have a tarantula??
> 
> yeah look on my facebook in the photo album called RandomsClick to expand...

OMG no way..i'm petrified...even of piccies!!LOL !!!!:argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh:


----------



## dippy dee

omg i love tarantulas, i used to have one but beth my dd killed it because it eat jimminy the cricket haha


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sara look...


Spoiler


----------



## thelilbump

eeeeek!

:haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

She's nice I promise lol


----------



## thelilbump

anything furry with more than 4 legs and crawls is not nice lol!


----------



## saraendepity

is that a piccie of it??? really i am soooooooooooo sooooooooo scared....... once in school a load of lads stuck a sticker of a spidey on my back and i ran thru the hallways ripping my clothes off till i was in my bra and knickers!! i'm that scared.....cant even look at piccies ...if i did i wouldnt be able to come on the lappy for ages incase i came across it again!!


----------



## Twiglet

What about me Dee?! Am I?! :haha: Just gonna go read the rest now.

Yay to dtd Sam :happydance: :D


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh I was nearly sick then Jayleigh! Gross :sick: 

We used to have one called Chilli Rose, I hated her! :blush: 

Am logging on to FB now to see if I can find the secret :haha:


----------



## princessellie

:shy: :blush: im back, can i come back in, ive been gone for weeks lol

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ellie will you please PM me your address so I can send all my parcels tomorrow please?! :D 

And yay glad to see you back! Where were you? How's this PG going? And many :hugs: :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

Just popping in to say I've not left the country LOL. Just been trying to flog a load of Cassidys old clothes on eBay so taken alot of time taking pics, uploading etc..

Will catch up with the conversation when I'm done LOL


----------



## Blob

Ellie i was wondering where you were :sulk: 
How you doing??? :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> Urgh I was nearly sick then Jayleigh! Gross :sick:
> 
> We used to have one called Chilli Rose, I hated her! :blush:
> 
> Am logging on to FB now to see if I can find the secret :haha:

Lol she's a Chilean Beautiful Tarantula, I got her when I was like 12, called her Charlotte after Charlotte's web ha ha

Yay Ellie :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Pretty spider :) I always wanted one, but ended up with snakes instead (which I sold when I got pregnant :() Maybe in the future I'll finally get one :D


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: Ellie how was your triP?

And as for spiders, they give me the creeps yet we had them as well in the petshop (the used to escape as they were pretty small!). so i dotn freak out if i see one but id rather not touch it LOL

I used to love the iguana's and i had a meter tankw ith lovely big fish in it :)
It is so much work though so no tank atm...

Just our pitbull and the giant husky :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww no!! My mum has a snake (Albino Californian Kingsnake) and I'm after a Royal Python. But have no room atm until we move into a house (which we will dammit!)


----------



## Twiglet

I have 3 cats and a hamster [who incidently bit me this morning for disturbing his sleep :haha: ] and am content with that! :lol:


----------



## Blob

Urgh i dont do small animals plus my dogs would eat them :dohh: We have like 6 dogs on the farm, 13 horses and chickens, ducks etc etc...


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i'd love a snake:) .....we have 4 dogs 2 rabbits and a Horse to see to at the moment tho....plenty for now !!LOL


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: Liam's VERY scared of snakes so we dont mention them in my house


----------



## thelilbump

We don't have any animals :cry:

Oh girls, i know this isn't the place but I talk to you lot most, our bloomin boilers packed in this afternoon, now we have no heating and no hot water and no idea when it's gonna get fixed :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh no! How pants! :( hope it gets fixed for you soon! :hugs: our heating never works but we always have hot water so we're thankful enough for that.

Right whatever this secret is on FB, I cant find it...well I think I did but I could be mistaken :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

oh Donna thats pants....do you have anywhere you can go for a hot bath??? :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

It was royal pythons I had. 3 of them :)

I wouldn't have a hamster if you paid me though. Bitey wee buggers.


----------



## saraendepity

check your notifications hun :)


----------



## Twiglet

Will do :thumbup: 

Ahh Nigel is so cute! He's naughty though...he hangs off of the top of his cage :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> oh Donna thats pants....do you have anywhere you can go for a hot bath??? :hugs:

 :nope: not really our nearest family lives 30 minutes away :dohh:

I am soooo hoping they come out tomorrow to fix it but i reckon it's unlikely. I thought about going swimmin so we can shower, is that really bad?? :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

No! Practical tehe! 

Generally if you explain about your small child they will prioritise you? Just come live with me for a bit :haha: I have a spare room.


----------



## saraendepity

nah do it !!! i would if i had no heating.....either that or go to gym...tho swimming is much less effort !LOL


----------



## thelilbump

I think too many people use that excuse now tbh :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

Poo :( 

That's really rather crap isnt it? :( 

I say go swimming :thumbup: 

P.S: I know this is incredibly nosy of me but the fb even posting deadline is it for nappies?! :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

lol...i've invited you to join a group twiglet......


----------



## Twiglet

I think I've joined :rofl: I have over 100 different notifications and groups to look through :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL....i have sent another invitation...i think i missed you out by mistake!!:blush: sorry :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I get it now :lol: woo thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee:


----------



## Twiglet

Boo both of my tests [clearblue] were faulty, the first one I took the other day said I didn't pee enough...and the one today just did nothing! :dohh:

I used my FR two days ago so now have no tests till next wednesday :(


----------



## thelilbump

aww thats crappy, big :hugs: At least AF hasn't reared her ugly head :dust:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep :( I hated clearblue from before as they showed negative all the way through with Caitlyn :hissy: stupid tests. 

Its horrible being in this waiting game though :lol: oh well no :witch: as of yet...


----------



## thelilbump

i alwasy thought clearblue were supposed to be the best? I just got a pack of normal tests from Boots (their own) line showed pretty much straight away :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

i got my :bfp: with Daisy on a CB (i was doing the fertility trials so i had lots free :) ) hope :witch: stays away for you hunni :)


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks :)

CB's are meant to be the best but my body hates them...I've never had a positive on them despite being 4, 6 and 8 weeks pregnant :shrug: 

Oh well till next wednesday it is! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

I did get a + but only a week after the other tests :rofl:

Ive been giving Cole some pureed pear with his meds and he seems to love it, though he hasnt grasped the swallow bit yet LOL, he still pushes it out a bit with his tongue.. gets frustrated when he has to wait for the next mouth full!

I really need to make a pic of it.. it's so cute :cloud9:
Im jyst glad i can finally get those meds in him in full dose.. it was impossible with water or milk!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hi ladies! I've been putting everything but the kitchen sink up on eBay today, I really NEED a holiday and selling my stuff is the only way I can get one! Have to pay off all I owe though first!

OH better super glue his xbox down or that's next LOL

Did you know you can't sell used nappies on eBay? Hygeine reasons apparantly! I'd understand if I were selling used disposables LOL

Speaking of pregnancy tests, after being unsure of the pound shop cheapies result I brought a lloyds own brand. I peed on it (or rather tried) and sat there waiting patiently and nothing happened. Turns out I'd missed the end completely and went back and tried again and it worked and I got the bfp (with cassidy that is) I'm not hiding any secrets from you all LOL!


Anyway, love to you all, hope you all had a great weekend xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twiglet hunny I have everything crossed for you :hugs:

I forgot to mention, I had a feel of Cassidys gums today and it would seem that most of the others on her top gum are on their way through (except molars) which would explain why she's been waking to feed 5-6 times a night and been excessively clingy the last few days! I've resided myself to not bother sleeping now because I feel better than frequently waking up!


----------



## lfernie

I got my bfp with Ryan on a tescos own brand one then proceeding to buy another 3 cb's just to double check :rofl: good luck twiglet x


----------



## Lunaty

LOL yeah i can use a holiday too, unfortunately this year we will have an obligated trip back to NL around end of april beginning of may.. we went into the travel agency for a price.. by jesus the tickets are expensive!

About $5500 for all of us (just the tickets...) there goes my nappy buying plans LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki, you can sell your nappies on www.usednappies.co.uk
Twig, I got my BFP with cheapies, then a Superdrug own brand and then a CB digi (I'm a POAS addict ha ha) at least theres no sign of :witch: Fingers crossed for you hunny!

I feel a bit of a cow for saying this, but upstairs who we have all that trouble with (for those who don't know they try to make our life hell, including ringing social services on us!!) and his sister had a bit bust up last night and he was on the phone to her in the street shouting "Do you think I enjoyed having my sister up by her neck?" and then later on telling her he was gonna kick her boyfriend in for beating her up. I can't help but feel quite smug that their having trouble now ha ha ha


----------



## Bekkiboo

HELP the nappies are giving off a fishy smell!! Is that detergent build up and if so how do I strip them again??? Arghhhhhhh!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Not sure why but I suddenly had the thought that I'd like to try cloth nappies. We had a reuable swim nappy and I love it :D 

We're also going to be trying for baby number 2 in a couple of months and I'm sick of buying disposables! lol 

I had a little look in this topic bu gosh its long! Haha

What makes would u recommend? :D


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Bekki I dont remember :nope: hopefully someone will help you soon!

Lu: my person favourites are BG's, not too expensive and really easy and quite absorbent...sure the girls will have plenty more recommendations :haha: 

I'm sending all my parcels tomorrow! :thumbup: Caitlyn's got a minor chest infection --> hence her illness that wouldn't go so had to organise a babysitter so I can go to the Post Office! Drastic times :lol:


----------



## lfernie

I like the BG's and pop ins and flips. If I'm going out I tend to use these as I find them really reliable but I'm pretty new to this so I'm sure everyone will have some more suggestions x


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

thanks girls :D 

Its just an idea at the moment, mention it to Dh and he went NOPE! lol


----------



## Twiglet

So did mine so I bought some anyway :haha: 

Good luck on converting OH!


----------



## thelilbump

JL; :hugs:

Bekki; You need to strip wash, full scoop of detergent, hot wash (60+) and then keep rinsing until all bubbles go. 

I just wrote a long message only for it to be deleted stupid work PC's!!


P.S we have hot water again woop :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

LL- my Oh was the same, now he sits and helps me pick them!


----------



## Blob

Good Luck Twiglet...i'm exited for you!!!


----------



## Lucy_lu_84

Well thanks to thelilbump whos gonna go halves with me on the flip nappies, I'm going to have one to try out! Haven't told the OH but what he doesn't know won't hurt him! haha


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki, you can do like TLB says, but I find that doesn't get the smell out as well as what I tried last week, I do an empty 90 wash, its the hottest my machine will go or I'd do a 100 ha ha, so not detergent or garments in the machine, then I do a 90 wash with full detergent and loooooads of white vinegar in the fabric softner drawer and nappies, then I do a 60 wash with no detergent, just nappies and vinegar and then finally,I do a 40 wash with no vinegar or detergent. Takes me a whole day and god knows how much leccy, but it means my nappies smell lovely x


----------



## Lunaty

yeah mu DH was a bit skeptical to begin with too LOL

i always wash my nappies on long wash in hot water with vinegar.. but my washin machine is a bit weird (doesnt do cold!)

Also they always come out stained no matter what i do though it does dissapear again in the sun.. please tell me thats normal :rofl:

I think i may need to whiten those inserts soon :blush:, Sara did you go through with bleaching your inserts?


----------



## lfernie

My OH was sceptical at first but now he likes picking them with me :happydance: and speaking of dyed inserts...I've dyed nearly all of mine pink :blush: i don't know how tho there was nothing pink in the wash. x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam I've bleached my inserts loads before and their fine, just make sure you rinse it all out, yeah its normal for his poo to stain then the sun bleach it out. Halen's doesn't stain anymore now he's bigger, but until he was about 4mo it did x


----------



## JayleighAnn

lfernie said:


> My OH was sceptical at first but now he likes picking them with me :happydance: and speaking of dyed inserts...I've dyed nearly all of mine pink :blush: i don't know how tho there was nothing pink in the wash. x

I did that with my flip inserts there was nothing pink in the wash but they are now pink????


----------



## saraendepity

Sam - yeah i bleached them... none were stained, just greying..they came out brilliant white!!! i was mega impressed :)

well girlies today hasnt been a good one....went out to the aquarium with daddy and bug today and we had a great time but went to M&S for Lunch and we had one hell of a vomiting sesh...:sick: Daisy hasnt been right for a few days and i spoke to HV this morning and she said to get as much Dairy into her as she's not been taking much milk.....well apparently it was the cheese that make her :sick: in M&S took her to the docs and enroute she pooed ....EVERYWHERE i was really really minging!! we've never had a poo leaking incident but this defo made up for it !!!!

Doc says she has some kind of viral tummy bug thing and all i am allowed to give her is water and mashed potato :saywhat: she's sleeping now.....hoping we dont have too much of a nighmare night!!!

how is everyone doing today??? Jayleigh i know you're having a poo day :hugs:

Got my Moo Moo itti today :cloud9: tho i'm still bloody waiting for my sling rings so i can get my sling finished...:grr: got an update today that said it has been changed to pending....wtf does that mean??? 

:hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Oww Sara :( Poor Daisy.. i hope she'll feel better soon..!
Tummy bugs are not nice at all!!!

I had some weird advice when the doc said to give Cole Yogurt.. he is now eating his pear puree though as apparently it's the easiest to digest and less acidic then other fruit.. :)

Ill give the bleaching a go soon.. how much did you use?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i've read pear s good as a first puree'd fruit

i just put a good squirt of vleach in the pail and filled it with hot water, weft it while i had a bath then rinsed them out hundreds of times then washed a few more!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww hope Daisy gets better soon :( :hugs:


----------



## lfernie

JayleighAnn said:


> lfernie said:
> 
> 
> My OH was sceptical at first but now he likes picking them with me :happydance: and speaking of dyed inserts...I've dyed nearly all of mine pink :blush: i don't know how tho there was nothing pink in the wash. x
> 
> 
> I did that with my flip inserts there was nothing pink in the wash but they are now pink????Click to expand...

it was my flip inserts to...strange x


----------



## lfernie

Will need to try bleaching I think and hope Daisy feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

I've only washed two of my inserts as I have a confession to make :cry:

Caitlyn's not been in cloth for the last two days due to her illness as her poos are exploding EVERYWHERE and she has a mega sore butt so I'm using cream on her...her bum has cleared up a bit so am going to try her tomorrow again but she leaked poop all over my mums settee in her BG the other day as its literally spilling out of her like water :wacko:


----------



## princessellie

ive always read that the best way to strip smells is to do a cold wash with full detergent, then a 60wash with no detergent, hot water sets the smells more than cold :D

x


----------



## Lunaty

hey ellie!!!
How are you getting on :hugs:

hope you and your bubba's are doing good :D


----------



## princessellie

im alright thanks babes, bit of stress going on atm but nothing i cant handle :lol:

how are you? i bet cole is getting big isnt he

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Morning Ladies :wave:

Well the Disana did the night, but when he pooed it came out the nappy all over the inside of the wrap :sick:

Sara I hope Daisy is better soon :hugs: 
Twig I hope her bum clears up, has she got some sort of a tummy bug?
Ellie :wave: nice to see you around, I will give your stripping a go and see how that works, it makes sense though
Sam hows Coles sleeping going?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah Hot water sets stains so it makes sense that it would set smells too.......Well Daisy was super good last night bless her....she only woke once through the night ant about 1.30 and she hasnt had any milk since about 3 yesterday(and it was only about 1 oz and a bit of boob) but she threw it all back up again so she had a drink of water and a bit cry and went back to sleep till 6.30...came into bed with me (and had a bit boobie- i know i'm only supposed to give her water but she was starving..her little tummy was rumbling like mad ) and went back off to sleep till about 8.30 so we're up now, she's had a little toast (i know naughty but she was starving ) and fingers crossed she's managed to keep it all down so far......she's sitting on the floor pestering the dogs at the moment so i;m hoping things stay that way ......

Twig, hope Caitlyn is feeling better today? 
Jayleigh, hows Halen - did he sleep ok last night 
hope everyone else is ok ? :hugs:

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

:wave: 

Hello everyone!

Well Caitlyn is slowly and surely climbing the hill to wellness again, her chest is still wheezy and she still has a cough but no sickness thus far today and she's not wanted to be held continousally and rocked off to sleep so we're getting there :happydance:

Hope Daisy manages to keep the food down! 

And Jayleigh she has a minor chest infection, dunno if that'd cause bum rash but I defo know she's teething as the little teeth are so nearly there! :D


----------



## thelilbump

i've jus had a very quick catch up so sorry if i missed anyone

Sam; becareful if your using white vinegar at everywash it can eat away at the elastic in nappies

Sara; Yay glad your moomoo itti arrived :thumbup: What did you tell Rob? If i'd of thought about it I would of left the invoice n stuff out, it only occured to me after i read the post after :blush: Aww big :hugs: for Daisy hope she's feeling a bit better today? I remember our first (and last so far *touch wood*) real vomit it scared the living cr"p outta me! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

lol its ok ...i just told him i told him about it ages ago !! lol he has the worst memory ever LOL i get away with loads that way :)

omg the vomit was awful.....it just kept coming :cry: thought her tummy was gonna come out too :cry: we were in the middle of M&S cafe so everyone was lookin 

she's fallen asleep on me at the moent ...so i'm typin with one hand lol......my LL freebie came today :) i am well impessed with it......got a wrap and liner too :)

sxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Glad to hear LO's are better ladies, hopefully it'll continue and theyll be back to normal soon

Sara he was ok-ish he went down about 8pm, woke up as we went to bed but went off with no boob, stayed asleep till about 5 and then on n off till half 7 when he did a huge poo that came out his disana lol he had a 1hr nap in bed with me at 9-10 and then just had half hour on the settee with me. He's still refusing to sleep anywhere other than my chest cuddling a boob ha ha


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: sounds great.....awww bless Halen ...have ya tried a teddy? Daisy likes to cuddle a ted thru the day for naps :cloud9: so sweet


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn holds a blanket taggie thing that I made. :thumbup: 

She's currently speaking but tbh more raspberries are coming out of her mouth :haha: I'm sending off for my LL today...forgot till I saw it in here.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've sent off for 3 :blush: only 1 has turned up so far

Well last nights sleep is todays demise, he's the mardiest bum in the whole wide world arghh

I tried a teddy, he doesn't want one lol he want boobs


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> I've sent off for 3 :blush: only 1 has turned up so far
> 
> Well last nights sleep is todays demise, he's the mardiest bum in the whole wide world arghh
> 
> I tried a teddy, he doesn't want one lol he want boobs

lol typical bloke!LOL bless you hun...... :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

aww everyones little babbies are so poorly :( hope they all feel better soon

on a brighter note though, i have my scan tomorrow afternoon :happydance:

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yay Ellie :happydance: :hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much the last few days. I've been selling the contents of my house :haha: Or rather haven't been because nobody wants it :cry:

How do you get people to bid on ebay? Seeing all those reds makes me sad lol

Sorry everyones bubbas have been unwell! Hope they are all back to full health soon xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Help me ladies I think my life is in danger....Lee's PS3 turned up without the controller so he's having a lady fit LOL


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: poor Lee!

Ellie, yay to the scan tomorrow!

I'm still missing a :witch:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooh, hope everyones poorly bubs are feeling better soon :hugs:

So excited for your scan Ellie! Mine is in a week (Next Wed) and I'm so so so excited. I can't wait to have a proper EDD and to be able to tell everyone and not have to make excuses for feeling too ill/tired to go outand see my friends.

Had a bad time with the midwife today, and her telling me to stop BFing Liv AGAIN, because 'all of the goodness is gone after 6 months anyway and they don't recommend you carry on past 6 months'. Wow. 

I'm getting itchy fingers to get some new fluff. I don't NEED any, but I have a craving to but some itsy bitsy teency ones for Spud! MUST......WAIT.....TIL......20 WEEK....SCAN!!! xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Morning morning..

Bloody hell.. Cole has decided to wake up at 5 everyday now... so he only sleeps for about 6 hours including his 3am feed... grrrr

How do i get him to sleep longer stretches girls?
On the bright side.. i used on of the Pop ins i got of Rachel.. it lasted very nicely for 4 hours and then got pooped in LOL.. it fits so nicel too!!! not to bulky at all though i can see it being very big with the night booster :rofl:

Well 2 more nappies on the way and then im on a ban... :( need to save up to go to Europe in 2 months..


----------



## princessellie

im the same, i'm so desperate to buy some diddy ones but would rather get pink / blue cos obv they are better than boring old white lol

roll on another 7 weeks

x


----------



## saraendepity

YAY for scan tomoz...are you gonna find out the sex at your 20 wk scan Ellie? ROFL @ Lee ou'll have to get the teeny weenie violins out for him !!LOL 

OMG i soooo wish i could buy some teeny tiny fluff ..... cant wait to now awww..

:hugs:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Babyshambelle

My first nappy for him/her is going to be an itti! Liv hasn't got one yet either, so I think one might be her first present from the baby :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

It'll be over before you know it LOL..

My pregnancy went so fast until about the last 5 weeks haha

By the time the little ones are here i probably need to get ridd of my smalls :haha:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hahahaha sam, I'm staying away from the cloth swap and sell section, I'm doing well so far :smug:


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am so excited for you both with your scans! Yeah are you both finding out the sex at the 20 week one?

:hugs:

Ooh and I think I may have got myself some preloved disana woollies!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Yeah, I think we are going to find out. I wouldn't mind a surprise cos we have everything we need in unisex colours pretty much, but I'm already sick of people 'predicting' a boy, so I would rather just shut them up one way or another!

I can't wait til the 12 week one is over because I'm so excited about everything and want to get a load of stuff and ask advice from you lot about slings and NB fluff etc, but my head keeps saying not to get tooooo excited and go mad just yet until you have seen the little spud on the screen again. :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

im deffo finding out, i never understood team yellow-ers, unless of course the baby was being stubborn lol, am far too impatient to wait

have had a scan already last week so i know everything's ok, just cant wait to see my little babble again :happydance:

x


----------



## saraendepity

lol i'm a team yellow'er to the end!!LOL


----------



## Twiglet

I'm too impatient :smug: I found out at 17 weeks with Caitlyn :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

I really want to wait to find out next time but don't think I can!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Well, we found out at 12 weeks with Liv....aparently the consultant obs who did the scan was 99% sure and told us she was a girl there and then!

On a more fluffy note....I've just got my email from weenotions saying my new wipes have been dispatched!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

:happydance:

How comes Kirsten?! 

Still no :witch: btw :D

Speaking of Fluff have your Flips arrived yet Bekki? I sent them straight to yours from FYP's :kiss:


----------



## saraendepity

did you find out with Freya Kirstin?

oooh excited Laura....what did you order again???


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> :happydance:
> 
> How comes Kirsten?!
> 
> Still no :witch: btw :D
> 
> Speaking of Fluff have your Flips arrived yet Bekki? I sent them straight to yours from FYP's :kiss:

:yipee: you still gonna :test: tomorro????


----------



## Monkeh

I was on team pink :rofl:

Definitely going team yellow next time!


----------



## saraendepity

:haha: oops!! did you have lots of pink stuff Monkeh?


----------



## Babyshambelle

I kept myself restrained and didn't order a nappy this time, even though her 'Olivia' nappy is the most beautiful thing you have ever seen. I ordered two sets of custom wipes with cotton jersey in orange hearts and lime and pinks ooga boogas (thought they were a bit more unisex just incase!!) They should be here tomorrow. I've got so many pics to show you all, but I have lost the effing camera cable. Along with a lot of other things recently. This preg brain is driving me mad.


----------



## Babyshambelle

OMG twiglet :test: Join the fluufy bum pregnany crew!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I haven't bought any tests Sara! Caitlyn screamed when I went to the postie so I had to rush back as my poor stepfather was going spare :dohh:

I'm a bit frightened that I'd see a :bfn: though :| 

Ahh Monkeh no way! Caitlyn had her legs up and was showing everything off so we knew...:blush:


----------



## Twiglet

I want to join so veryvery much! :D


----------



## thelilbump

evenin girls :wave:


Ooooh all this prgnancy talk, not jealous at all :nope: :laugh2: Good luck at your scan ellie.

We were team yellow too!


----------



## princessellie

omg how on earth did you all do it hahaha, we found out girl at 19weeks, then had 20 week scan at 24 weeks and confirmed girl, then had growth scan about 35 weeks and confirmed again haha

x


----------



## Petitguili23

how can i join the fluffy bum club ??


----------



## princessellie

you just say can i join and we say yeh, thats it :D

welcome :wave:

x


----------



## lfernie

I never really officially asked to join but I'm a new fluffy bum...well my baby is oh and my names Lauren :hi:


----------



## Petitguili23

Can i join in please!? 
We use blueberry, gro baby, and pop in nappies
:happydance:

Hi Lauren ;-)


----------



## princessellie

:lol:

yes you can both join, i feel like the leader of fluffy bum club now :blush:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Hello lovely ladies! :wave:


----------



## Petitguili23

hello Twiglet ;-)


----------



## lfernie

Hiii


----------



## Lunaty

Hello hello! :hi:


----------



## Babyshambelle

HHAHAHHA. Ellie you make me laugh. *puts hand up* Miiiisss, can I pleeease go to the toiiilett????


----------



## Lunaty

Miss....I forgot to do my homework!!! :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: Sam


Oh, and Ellie....if you read this before you go....GOOD LUCK FOR TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Enjoy seeing your little bubs again! xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh yes Ellie have fun at your scan! :D


----------



## Monkeh

saraendepity said:


> :haha: oops!! did you have lots of pink stuff Monkeh?

Yep, everything was pink. I spent a fortune, and then had to go out shopping as soon as I got out of hospital for boy things. I was told girl in a gender scan at 17 weeks, at my 20 week scan and also had it confirmed again at my 4D scan (can't remember how many weeks I was then :dohh:)

Just shows you you can't always trust the scans!


----------



## kirsten1985

Monkeh said:


> I was on team pink :rofl:
> 
> Definitely going team yellow next time!

Lol I was scared of this throughout the whole thing, I kept asking are you sure it's a girl, are you sure?! I had bought so much girl stuff I thought it was bound to be a boy, lol.


----------



## Monkeh

My intuition said he was a girl all along :lol: When I got to the hospital though, it just clicked and I knew I was having a boy. Ah well, I got to go shopping again :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Monkeh that's poop!

Just for future reference girlies! M&S accept clothes back without their tags :haha: I only know this as Caitlyn got some revolting clothes for christmas and I asked if they'd take them back and they said yep they take back baby clothes :smug: 

Right, I'm gonna buy some more tests today! Positive vibes ladies! :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh good luck twiglet! :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

lol i know what can i say lol, i am obv the teacher again :blush: how come i always get myself into these situations lmao

thanks for the good luck, im sure everything will be ok, its sooooooon

x


----------



## saraendepity

cant wait to hear how your scan went Ellie!!! Enjoy!!!

well Daisy seems to be on the up...has actually taken some milk but is still really cranky and didnt get out of her cot till 8 then came into bed with me for boob and went back to sleep till 11!!!! i couldnt believe it ......my rings for my sling came eventually so gonna get them on today and hope i do it right :happydance:

well she's crying (again) ......... 

sx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh count me in. I am waiting on my issy bear... practically staring out the window, waiting for the postie. He's a tease though, he walks up along the other side of the road first and then back down our side. Evil. :lol:

Good luck to all the ladies having scans. I want another :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: hello lauren and petit

ellie; good luck babe :hugs:

Sara; glad to hear daisy's improving :hugs:

Twig; :dust:


----------



## lfernie

Have fun at the scan Ellie and nice to see Daisy's feeling better. I need to take Ryan to get his second lot of jags today :cry: I hate doing it, I feel so bad for him x


----------



## saraendepity

aww poor Ryan..hope he is a brave little man.....

well i got the sling made tho i dont think i've done it right:dohh: will have a good play once bug gets up ...she's been asleep for ageeeeeees!!! th i just heard her sigh so i think she might be waking now.....hmmmm


----------



## purpledahlia

i. just. cant. keep. up. with. you. lot. 


you chat for britain!!


----------



## thelilbump

lol claire!

Sara; hopefully a lseepy daisy is a good sign, my LO's usually quite sleepy when she's poorly too. Can be a nightmare when she has a cold and can't breathe! Hope your sling turns out right.

Hope twig and ellie are okay x


----------



## saraendepity

VOMIT.....EVERYWHERE.....:cry:


----------



## thelilbump

ooww no big :hugs: is she being sick a lot? Maybe you shoudl atke her to docs again?


----------



## purpledahlia

oh no whats wrong with Daisy?? hope she gets better, nice excuse for cake and cuddles x


----------



## Twiglet

Oww no poor Daisy :( :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:hugs: for Daisy. Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: poor Daisy!! I hope she gets better soon hun, are you gonna take her back doctors?
Ellie I hope you had a good scan hun
Twig :test: I'm well jealous of all you preggo people! I sat there last night telling Lee he just doesn't understand the ache in my belly lol he said we can't have another baby cause Halen won't want to share his toys :saywhat: I was like shut ur mouth fool :muaha:

My two other LL nappies have turned up, one at MIL's house and one at my mums house :D I got all 3, bamboo, micro and cotton woop!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl: did he have a straight face? Silly.

I want another already and Molly is only 8 weeks!!! OH seems interested too, but we'll see. Seems a lot too soon. Plus Molly has only just started to settle into being happy and babbling baby all day. She was such a grump up until recently. :lol:

But... babies close together is cute!


----------



## purpledahlia

I have to say if i had the choice to have a big or small age gap it would be bigger, i hated being so close to my brother, i think 3 years is a good age gap.. close enough to play together and when older be close, but also far enough apart to get over having a baby and pregnany and also i think potty training the 1st LO is a good thing to have done wthout a baby aswell.


----------



## Blob

See i thought i wanted a large gap but then some seem to get on better than others also i didnt want to wait :rofl: PLUUUUUSSSS i kinda want them to play together as toddlers and stuff :)
Urgh so jealous of these scans i cant even get a booking appointment for THREE more weeks :hissy:


----------



## purpledahlia

sarah lets just go up to a and e and ull get one..

its ridic that theyre being so gay.. told u to ring earlier! is it still all up in the air?


----------



## lfernie

I would love another one too but I'm not allowed for another few years. I never thought I'd say it but I miss all the excitement of being pregnant and then having a newborn. x


----------



## Monkeh

I want another one :( But unless I conceive immaculately I won't be having another any time soon :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah been back to the docs and said pretty much the same thing except this one said i can give her food if she wants it and diluted milk ..... just gotta ride it out apparently :shrug: this is not a good ride :(


----------



## lfernie

Poor Daisy :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Aw poor daisy bug :hugs: Hope she is feeling better soon.

My WN wipes arrived today...woohooo!! They are a little bit smaller than I imagined (don't really know what I imagined though :rofl:) but they are so sooooo soft and have already had a good trial run on a gooey pear flavoured/coloured/shaped poo and they faired pretty well :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is good.....and twig....for goodness sakes :test: !!!!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I did just now with really dilute urine and got a bfn! 

Will try with FMU tomorrow, if not am just either gonna wait for AF or a bump :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

:rofl: You won't have to wait long for a bump if I'm anything to go by....I look how I did when I was about 24 weeks with Liv!!! :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

i still ahve no bump at all :shock:

x


----------



## thelilbump

sara :hugs:

Twigs :hugs: too :dust: for the morn!

Ellie that was sneaky i'm sure you haven't been and updated us unless i missed it in the past few pages. Soo...........


----------



## JayleighAnn

:( I know this isn't the place for this but I talk to you ladies so much, my OH has just come home from his "band meeting" and he's been kicked out his band (that he started) by the others who consist of lifetime friends and a family member. Argh tosspots! Apparently me and Halen are the problem because he can't just shoot off to all over the country nor afford hundreds of pounds to do a weeks recording in Wales???


----------



## purpledahlia

aw, thats awful. hugs to you guys. thats really shitty of good friends to do! esp if he started it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I think it's made it worse that its his cousin as well. Arsehole didn't even have the guts to tell him, made his friends tell him in the middle of a pub, kept ringing him afterwards saying "it's not personal mate its just how it goes" of course its personal! It's your frigging family!!! 
Apparently its because he can't put in the time now he has a baby, so basically Halens the problem? Their the problem


----------



## lfernie

Thats a really shitty thing to do. I think friends really show their true colours when u start having babies. One day they'll have kids and realise that a that their family is the most special thing ever x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yh I've found that since having him, friends just don't bother any more cause you cant just go out pissed all weekend. Leave em to it, they've been doing it for a while and still only have family as fans, OH liked it cause it was time with his mates more than the whole getting famous thing. They wanna spend £1.5K on a weeks recording in Wales, not including transport, accomodation and food for that time?? Apparently they've been thinking about it for months but because OH didn't want to do an 8hr band practice, yes EIGHT HOURS!! It was the final straw and they outed him.


----------



## saraendepity

OMG jayleigh..:hugs: (and to Lee too) bloody penis heads.......i'm sure in a week or so they will see sense :hugs:

Twig - good luck for tomorro morning hunni :dust:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

I hate to use the word but f*ck em


----------



## thelilbump

awww JL thats rubbish, sending big :hugs: your way. And did u say he started the band too?? :shock:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah him and his cousin where like "lets start a band" about 2 years ago.


----------



## Twiglet

:nope: silly men! 

Liam plays drums in a band, fairly successful in Europe...but him and the singer [who is also incidently his boss] have taken a break as the rest of the band were slating them behind their backs / causing problems / not rehearsing. They supported Pink in August 2008 and literally no effort went in by any of them :nope: 

One of his members, also his best mate at the time said I controlled Liam [just you try to control him :haha: ] and that I treated him like dirt etc...stupid men that are way too big for their ennymeeny boots! :hugs:


----------



## lfernie

Yeah their priorities are just all different one of my 'best friends' from before I was preg still hasn't seenmy LO so I just don't bother anymore infact I never seen her through my pregnancy either, she jst wasn't interested anymore. But I think it is really hurtful when something that means so much to you is seen as a sort of burden to others x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> :nope: silly men!
> 
> Liam plays drums in a band, fairly successful in Europe...but him and the singer [who is also incidently his boss] have taken a break as the rest of the band were slating them behind their backs / causing problems / not rehearsing. They supported Pink in August 2008 and literally no effort went in by any of them :nope:
> 
> One of his members, also his best mate at the time said I controlled Liam [just you try to control him :haha: ] and that I treated him like dirt etc...stupid men that are way too big for their ennymeeny boots! :hugs:

Thats what we had, they all slag him off cause he leaves gigs after they've played instead of getting drunk all night because he has a misses and baby at home who need him, they want him to do all night rehersals, which isn't possible. They all work full time and since OH got layed off he's gone back to college cause he can't find work, so we just cant afford the stuff they can.


----------



## thelilbump

you;d think they'd be helping and supporting not casting out. Men :nope:!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'll never understand men :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

I dont want to understand men! Scarily simple creatures :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> I dont want to understand men! Scarily simple creatures :haha:

i was just gonna say the same thing!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lool nah I wouldn't either. The strange this is that he's now sat playing on his PS3 with a big grin like nothings happened!


----------



## saraendepity

:dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

It's cause the computer has called him! Liam can be really upset about something but the 360 solves all! :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

I second sara!


----------



## princessellie

haha men areally are pillocks

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've told him we should have another baby to make up for the loss off his band...he's not aving it though lol


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: good excuse!!


----------



## lfernie

Hehe I wish that would work on my OH I'm still tryng to convince him that we should have another. He said labour traumatised him :dohh: and he doesn't know if he could do it again :rofl: I swear it was me who gave birth x


----------



## JayleighAnn

He said we could have another Davey....Dave being our cat :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL me DH were talking about having another one at some point and he must have understood me for wanting to TTC soon .. you should have seen his face.. with a real doubtful shocked face he said "do you really want that!?" :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha when i told paul we were having another baby (before i got preg) he was like really? you really want another baby? and i said yes, and he was like ooooh i dunno like...really???? 

hahaha

x


----------



## Lunaty

LOl Ellie i think my DH's reaction will be the same.. i think if i had really wanted to TTC again i would be able to persuade him..

Good thing Cole is keeping us far to busy :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lee isn't budging :( I'd love another one and considering I've still not had AF since giving birth, its gonna take months anyway...but I just want one lol


----------



## saraendepity

LMAO bless Paul...Rob always knew i wanted another fairly quickly but he just kept saying we had to wait we had to wait.......then i realised we kept DTD but i havent been on the pill or anything for a while....we had a chat n i was like well you do know it could happpen and he was like yeah i no.... :D lool bless him :) so we decided we'd NTNP for a bit then if it didnt happen we'd try in a few months :)


----------



## princessellie

well you never know you might get lucky, luckily for me i seem to conceive days after ive said i want a baby lol, when i got preg with leyla we had just talked about it the week before, and this time it was literally the day before i conceived we talked about it and i just knew i was preg straight away

x


----------



## saraendepity

aww thats lovely Ellie.......we were NTNP for about 2 years before we started TTC and it took us about 6-7 months to fall with Daisy (we were starting to worry) so i'm hoping this time isnt quite as long.......


----------



## Twiglet

I really want to be pregnant now :cry: I'm a brat and generally do get what I want but Liam aint budging on the NTNP turning into TTC :( 

Just wish AF would turn up or a positive pregnancy test so I knew! :( 

He's hoping I dont get pregnant till september all because of his stupid sisters wedding in August [we hate eachother]


----------



## lfernie

Well good luck to you guys ntnping! I'm in for a long wait, need to go back to uni in sep for 2 years for starters! Then I'll start convincing but I keep saying I don't want ry to be lonely x


----------



## princessellie

just ttc and dont tell him, everyone knows ntnp is ttc anyways lol

oooh i have a surprise for you ladies :D

https://s272.photobucket.com/albums/jj170/elliecubed/Baby Uyan No 2/

:happydance:

am 12w1d, so 1week behind what i thought but everything was perfect and she said she was very happy, we heard heatrbeat for first time and it was lovely :cloud9:

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm not allowed anymore (according to OH lol) he told me to hurry up and get the implant in, I told him to get the snip, then he said why when I can get the implant, I said it's not me that doesn't want more children eventually, why should I be the one to go through having something shoved in my arm? 

Good luck for a possible bfp Twiglet x


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Ellie I love seeing scan photos! :wave: little bubba! 

Bekki did you get the flipaloo's? and am so with you on that one. Liam wanted me to get the implant...nope! I hate needles and only just put up with the blood tests during pregnancy...I sprayed my MW with blood once as I was shaking so much :blush: 

And I am already trying Ellie :haha: just dont tell him :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aww hunny the scan pics are lovely xx

Have you shut up shop for a while hun? x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twiglet, I got a red while you were out card lol, getting them Thursday now! Lucky really, it was a Saturday they tried to deliver them and OH was at home!! We were all in bed asleep as the postman tried delivering them at 7:30!! Lucky really because now he doesn't know I've had them LOL! x


----------



## princessellie

thanks, i know shes gorgeous isnt she lol

im having some problems with the provider :grr: they reckon we havent paid so theyve suspended my account, but when we looked on paypal they had cancelled the payment so of course it wasnt paid, and now theyre not answering any of my emails 

so angry with them cos i cant see any of my orders or anything so am gna fall way way behind again :grr:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: loving the hiding of the stash ;) 

Gawsh Liam's found his PSP again :dohh: I'm officially unengaged...going to give my ring to all of his consoles!

I'm going to buy more nappies what the money as Liam doesn't know what I did :smug:

Edit: Ohh what crockpot Ellie! :growlmad: there's no rush on my moo print as I've realised Caitlyn wont fit in a large for a while yet :haha: Hope it gets resolved soon!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Argh that's pants! Tell them to get their butts into gear and sort it out!!

I'm off to bed now, my turn to do school run tomorrow eek! I don't mind getting up early, it's the going out early looking like crap that bothers me lol! 

Night ladies xx


----------



## Twiglet

Me too as Liam has now made me my hot water bottle! Night my lovely ladies :kiss: 

[Oh and Little Moo is back in her cloth nappies now :happydance: ]


----------



## princessellie

thanks babes, think im gna have to find a new provider who wont mess me about, will have to traipse through paypal and email people whove paid me for summat and just hope everyone whos ordered off me gets in touch :blush:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Elli no rush on my leopard one. I hope you get something sorted.
Lee (OH) has woken up and gone to college very pissed off. He says he's going to delete the bands facebook page :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh so it was temp relief because of the computer game then?! :haha:

Just tested and got a BFP with 1 -2 weeks so I figure my last period started on the 1st and ended on the 9th so the clearblue's either a little out so will take another at the weekend or I O'd later! 

Dreading telling Liam as last night he changed his mind to only wanting to TTC in June...too late now mate :|


----------



## Vici

Awww, Ellie, your piccie is gorgeous :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh Yaaaay Twiglet!! :wohoo:


----------



## Vici

Oooo, just seen Twiglet, so exciting, congrats hun xxxx


----------



## NattieLou

Woohoo, Twiglet! :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMG twig!!!!!!!!! wooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo :happydance:


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: twiglet, thats great...i'm sure Liam will be over the moon :)

gorgeous pics of LO Ellie :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yay Twiglet!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks guys and I know he will be eventually :lol: 

:)


----------



## lfernie

Lovely scan pics Ellie and congrats on the BFP Twiglet x


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: twiglet, thats great...i'm sure Liam will be over the moon :)

gorgeous pics of LO Ellie :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee: twiglet, thats great...i'm sure Liam will be over the moon :)

gorgeous pics of LO Ellie :cloud9:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel_C

Love the scan pics Ellie!

Congrats Twiglet!


----------



## kirsten1985

Yay lovely scan pics ellie :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Thanks everyone :happydance:

After my 12 week scan, providing all goes well, I can buy more fluff :wohoo:


----------



## princessellie

twiglet!!!! :D

congrats :D:D:D:D:D

another fluffy pregnant bum haha 

also, dont say once we hit 12 weeks we have to buy new nappies :dohh: youre all so dangerous for me lol

x


----------



## Blob

Yaaay wow we are a broody bunch :rofl: 
:hugs: :hugs: Congrats missy!!!!
Ellie i LOVE your scan yaaay!!
Twiglet when does that mean you are due??


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh great pic Ellie!!

My 3rd and final free LL nappy is here :yipee: I have all 3, bamboo, cotton and microfleece. I really like them all :kiss:


----------



## Twiglet

Tehehe JA go you on the LL!

Early - Mid October is my due time! I'm going with October 7th as thats where my dates lead me...wont know till the 12 week scan! Am finding I'm already worried about this bean :dohh: I didn't find out this early with little Moo and I've always feared going to a scan and there being nothing :cry: for now I am contenting myself by buying more tests. One for saturday to see if it goes to 2 - 3 or 3+ and one for the following week for more reassurance :rofl:


----------



## Babyshambelle

WOOOOOOHOOOOO TWIGLET!!!!

OMG, I swear one of the nappy companies must have sent out pregnancy dust with their fluff!!!!

Your scan pics are beautiful ellie! We might be due in the same week....can't wait to find out on Wednesday!!!!!!

:happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

Ellie - lovely scan pic! :D

Congrats twiglet! how exciting!


----------



## Blob

Twiglet i'm scared of that too, my sickness etc has totally started going so thats pretty much scaring the hell out of me and then on top of that not getting a scan for bloody ages :hissy: You'll be getting one before me :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Oww Blob! :( :hugs: how comes your not getting one for ages?! 

I think I might save a bit and pay for a private one beforehand...hmm.


----------



## thelilbump

ok girls i've just started catchin up but there's a ton of pages so i'm sorry if i miss anyone but twiggy :happydance: congrats!! Ellie :hugs: thats crappy about your site are you on a pay monthly or somethin? I'm so glad i changed providers I'm becoming quite a fan of my host. 

Hows everyone else?


----------



## princessellie

yeh we pay montly, it should all be sorted now, they finally emailed back and we sent payment over AGAIN! so as soon as she sees the email saying weve paid she will put it back on she said so should be back on sometime tomorrow, fx, who do you use?

x


----------



## thelilbump

WAHM Cart now, can't fault them so far really tbh!


----------



## Twiglet

Yay to your site being back on soon Ellie! :happydance: 

Gizmo the cat is currently attacking onions on a plate :wacko: 

And I have 6 nappies coming in the post! Cant wait! But I'll have two in cloth so I need a big stash right?! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: yes! Are you going to find out what you're having? The OH might let you buy pink nappies then :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Of course :muaha: I'm one of these impatient ones so so long as the baby complies we will be finding out [even if I have to pay and forsake my fortnightly take away :haha: ]


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: hope she/he does then!


----------



## Twiglet

If not I'll just have to buy lots of GN nappies :haha: 

Ohh I cant wait, I envisage lots of Moo prints on the way :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

teeeheee! Moo prints are good. I've got a mommy's touch moo print wet bag in sock for my store and i keep getting tempted to pinch it. The temptation is not fair!!

Talking of moo print I got excited i thought i'd found large moo print Ittis the other day, paid n everything, then i got a refund today and a message to say they were out of stock :grr:


----------



## Twiglet

Boo that is utter rubbish! 

I've never ever been able to get a good fit with Itti's on little Moo so am hoping that changes soon! :haha:


----------



## lfernie

Well I have ordered an issybear skull and
crossbones and hopefully if the lady
gets back to me, a preloved potbellied pig design can't wait. Then next week I think I'll order a wee notions - anyone else use these? I just think they are so cute! I love
all the girly nappies tho can't wait to have a wee girl fluffy bum too :cloud9: if it eve happens x


----------



## thelilbump

aww shame abut potbellied pigs being no longer avialable, not sure if she's shut up shopfor good or just a few months.


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I'd never heard of themuntil I saw that preloved one on clthnappytree so I had a look on the website but no more. It says she's just selling what she has and will eventually close the sites down. Shame cos I would have loved to have seen more of them. They looked awesome x


----------



## thelilbump

I know sad isn't it. I've seen a spate of cloth nappy retailers (UK mainy but the odd american one) closing :cry:


----------



## thelilbump

Ladies I am shocked with you all! This must be the first morning I've come on since joining and there have been no new posts :nope: 



:haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL everones too busy :sex: at the moment...must be from all the :bfp:'s we've been gettin recently!!LOL


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twiglet said:


> Boo that is utter rubbish!
> 
> I've never ever been able to get a good fit with Itti's on little Moo so am hoping that changes soon! :haha:

Don't you mean Moo that is udder rubbish? :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> LOL everones too busy :sex: at the moment...must be from all the :bfp:'s we've been gettin recently!!LOL

:rofl: or rather they're stuck in the bathroom :sick: lol poor ladies:hugs:


----------



## lfernie

Well I went along to my local BFing support class this morning and...I was the only one there :rofl: me and a health visitor and a BFing coordinator. I felt quite bad for them tbh x


----------



## princessellie

oooh i couldnt even bear the thought of :sex: atm lol, poor pauliepants, he does get a rough deal

x


----------



## purpledahlia

I love the Moo prints, i want i want. I am ordering some new ones on monday when i get some money :yipee: gonna get some issy bears. 

I need to get some extra inners ava seems a heavy wetter, got out the old fleece blanket last night so just need to cut it up, (i never did get round to it!:rofl:)


----------



## JayleighAnn

how is everyone today? 
Halen is poorly but I don't know whats wrong with him :confused: he barely drinking any milk, wont eat, wont take water. He has been like this since yesterday. He is a slight temp (37.8) and is very hot all over, he's miserable, cried most of the night and today. He is a bit constipated, but I don't think thats the main problem. I don't think it's his teeth as he wasn't like this when he cut his two the other week :shrug: if he's no better tomorrow I'm taking him docs Monday


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hiya ladies! 

I'm proper loving my WN wipes. I think they are the best thing ever ever ever :happydance:

Aw no hun, sorry to hear about halen :hugs: I hope he picks up soon, don't want to worry you any further, but if hes still not taking any fluids tomorrow, I wouldn't wait til monday. Get on the phone to NHS direct and get an appointment for your local out of hours GP....they can get themselves in a really bad way with dehydration really quickly.:hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

Poor Halen, hope he starts to feel better soon. Have you tried him with something like an ice lolly? Might cool him down and get a bit of fluid into him. I rang NHS Direct when Leyla had a tummy bug and I was worried about dehydration. The nurse I spoke to was fab - I would really recommend them if you're at all worried. :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

Whats happening with the meetup ladies?


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh I'm so jealous if and when you do meet up :haha:

I'm so tired :| serves me right for still being up I know!


----------



## purpledahlia

i really shouldnt still be up either! i got in at 12 was at sarahs hen night and i have nct meet tomorrow.. why am i still up?? you should be resting!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, guess who's just organised the next tushie tuesday giveaway? :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

You??


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yaay, me! Good guess :lol:

To be fair, I do write for RP. It's a good one ladies, be excited! x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh I am! I didn't do the one last week just incase it was something better this week! I have waay to many babylegs!


----------



## Babyshambelle

Oooooh FE, I can't wait! I have missed the last ones because of OH nabbing the laptop for work in the day. I WILL enter this one though! Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend, and all your fluffy bums are well and happy (especially little poorly Halen!) xxxx


----------



## Bekkiboo

It has been really quiet in here the last few days, everyones off getting pregnant or being pregnant LOL 

Cassidy is just 6 months and I'm broody already :dohh: 

How is Halen now hun? Is he any better? X


----------



## JayleighAnn

He's better, he's been having some milk a bit of food, MIL insisted on giving him food today and he did eat some of it although not a lot. He has been feeding maybe every 4-5 hours, a few sucks but better than nothing eh?

Annd....I dunno if this means anything as we're not TTC or NTNP but I did have a scare before xmas so many I tested to early I don't know but....the last few days I've been having pops and flutters in my belly.........


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aww atleast he's getting some fluids even if it is just a small amount x

AND OMG, maybe you should test?!? I'd run right out tomorrow and grab one!! Fingers crossed for you hun x x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Nooooo lol before Xmas we had a big am I arent I cause I was getting faint lines on internet cheapies and then did a Clearblue digi and it was a noooo :( I don't dare lol


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well it's best you find our now rather then a few months time when you give birth on the bathroom floor lol x 

I've been thinking like that for a little while. But I'm breast feeding so not really likely!

We did the deed a few months back and au natural in the heat of the moment. I was supposed to go get the morning after pill but everywhere I went they wanted paying for it and I weren't going to pay £22 quid for 1 pill! So I never bothered and just didn't bother telling OH! Oh the trust LOL!!

Like I said though, highly unlikely with the breastfeeding, I haven't even had my first AF since giving birth yet!!

Anyway, go out tomorrow and get yourself a test, it will put your mind at ease either way hun xxx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Same here, thats what making me think I'm almost 100% sure I'm not, I'm still BF and still no AF since giving birth.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Do you keep wondering whether you've ovulated and caught straight away and that AF is never coming? I know I do Lol!

Thinking about it though, everyone says you can't get pregnant whilst breastfeeding but if you think about it, you have to ovulate before getting AF and you could have ovulated and not known about it because AF hasn't arrived because mr tadpole met the egg!

I'm starting to worry myself a little bit now! I think I'm going to test this week if only to rule it out lol, I think you should too and we can compare results! x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yh I do lol its very unlikely although possible lol 
i'm testing tuesday...I know i'll get a BFN :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh you never know hun, keep your chin up! :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

TigerLady got pregnant whilst bfing ;) come join me :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Oh and CB's ALWAYS give me negatives, they've only started giving me positives since thursday :thumbup: and they still say 1 - 2 :dohh: so they just dont seem to work nicely for me :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

If I were pregnant I'd have to come and live with you because OH wouldn't be very happy and most likely boot me out :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Thats fine! :lol:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Me and 2 hyperactive boys and 1 cheeky little lady? You'd be fed up of us in a week lol xx


----------



## Twiglet

:lol: I'm sure we could cope ;)


----------



## Bekkiboo

:hugs: we shall see what this week will bring! I doubt I am but if it comes to it, make sure our beds are ready for when we get there :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:thumbup: will do! Right I'm off to bed. 

Still worrying about the bean! :dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Night night hun, just relax and try to get some sleep x x


----------



## Lunaty

Hey Twigs!!!!
Congratssssss :happydance:

Ive decided to do something about Cole's awful sleep habits.. ill be putting him in his own room as of tonight.. ill put the spare sngle bed n that room and will sleep there for hopefully not to long too.. :dohh:

Wish me luck ladies.. lets hope i can get hm to bed a bit longer and less frequent feedings too... jikes..


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twig you got room for me and Halen? lool OH was like "your not pregnant are you??" when I told him my belly moved. The look of horror on his face ha ha

Sam, I've been thinking of that as well, I don't know if we disturb him when he's asleep. I've tried putting him in his own bed and he just wouldnt go, might try again and also in his own room. Let me know how it goes :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

Sure, sure I'll make Liam sleep in the garden :rofl: 

Liam only got upset for 2 seconds before I started ranting at him how it wasn't his body and moaning about it wouldn't change it and if he was so concerned why didn't he wear a hat :dohh:

And then within 5 minutes he was kissing my belly and telling the bean to grow and be healthy and to make mummy sick :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:rofl: Typical man thing that! I was having a conversation with OH on the phone earlier and was saying about how I'd accidentally dyed one of the nappies blue and how a BnB lady said I would have to keep them aside for having another boy. He was like 'no we're not having anymore'! 
So I agreed, no we're not having anymore 'planned'! but mishaps can happen! :haha: He didn't respond to that! 

Jayleigh are you going to test tomorrow? 

I tried putting Cassidy in her cot and within minutes she was in hysterics and I caved and gave her a cuddle. OH said if I allow her to cry for too long it will break the bond we have! :shrug: You ladies are braver than I am LOL.

I got my soapnuts through today and have done the first wash, just waiting on them to dry and I will give you my opinion on them. I brought some oils to go with them and have used the geranium one. Smells lovely! 

Oh and can someone tell Cassidy to stop biting my nipples! It's getting to the point I'm frightened to put her on to feed now encase she has a nibble! She hasn't broken the skin yet but it's not far off because she's getting worse! :cry:

xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki, yeah I will test tomorrow.
Halen has always screamed in his cot so he's never actually slept in it as I won't leave him to cry. we co-sleep atm which I love but I'm not sure if its making his sleeping worse, if were disturbing him as we turn over and snore etc. 
He slept in his moses basket for maybe....2 weeks ha ha he's never done a full night in it, he's always been in our bed for at least half, if not all, the night


----------



## purpledahlia

hey girls, 

what are soapnuts?

I just ordered 2 cushie tushies and an issy bear and 2 booster sets. I want to start using them thru the night but i def need some extra boosters shes a heavy wetter and i cant get up and change it thru the night every few hours! 

You ladies are all getting preg! :yipee:


----------



## Blob

Claire i have some soapnuts if you want to try them?? I always use them on Tabs nappies :thumbup:

Awww Twigs :hugs: I worry everyday about my bubba :(


----------



## purpledahlia

what are they? what do you do?


----------



## Twiglet

It's awful isnt it?! I thought that I'd be less worried about my second but I'm more worried :shrug: :(


----------



## Blob

Yea me too i think its cos you know what you might lose this time around...where last time you loved your baby and sooo wanted them but its not really the same...least thats what i think :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

purpledahlia said:


> what are they? what do you do?

Soap nuts are the shells of a kind of nut that contain a soapy substance. When they get wet, they release the soap so you can use them instead of detergent. It's all natural and a small handful can be used for a load of washing, then you can reuse the same shells a few more times. I got a sample and really liked them, but I kept forgetting to take them out before I put the washing in the dryer :dohh: Turns out that they don't like that too much - they crumbled to nothing :blush:


----------



## Blob

^^ :rofl: Yea my problem is when i want to rinse them i forget to take them out :dohh: They seem to work well though...


----------



## Lunaty

morning ladies, hope everyone is well..

Last night went alright.. he slept hs normal pattern (which we haddend had in ages in our room :happydance:) in his own room.. 
from 8 till 11 then a dreamfeed, then woke up again at 2.15 for a feed and then woke up this morning at 6.10..

he slept in his pram though as it is more elevated (we still need to raise his cot higher) and i need to get myself one of those safety sleeps so he doesnt sagg down.. + the pram rocks him to sleep as i am trying to get away from feeding him to sleep which is doing my head in!

It generally takes about 3 attempts in his pram to get him to sleep.. f not he will just scream more and more and ill have to get him out for another 30 min or so.. put him back when he is calmed down..
I have always caved in when he wouldnt go back down and fed him put him back asleep in our bed, which is another thing i have to break as he is getting frustrated every time put him somewhere else now..

Can you ell ive been reading some sleep help books LOL

lets hope it wasnt a fluke and hell sleep like this again tonight whilst he is stll young and no bad habits have been set n stone yet..


----------



## purpledahlia

So its instead of tablets of powder? Do you put them in the actuall washing machine then instead of the drawer? and you take it out before the cycle rinses? dont use a tumble dryer here so thats ok. and a handfull do a couple of washes?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohh Sam thats wicked! 

Ladies who use soap nuts what do you think to them? I'm tempted but not sure how well theyll clean his nappies?


----------



## Blob

I use them and they clean Tabs nappies fine and they do seem softer...its really weird though as they smell of nothing :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah Blob I think thats what it is but at the same time I kinda think why am I worrying as I have Caitlyn?! 

Ohh I so want to try soapnuts! May give them a go :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

me too! are they cheapp?


----------



## JayleighAnn

I think their about £10 for 250g or something on fill your pants.
I might try them this week


----------



## JayleighAnn

double post sorry


----------



## Bekkiboo

You can get 1kg from inasoapnutshell for £11 free postage or 1kg for £9 on eBay free postage x


----------



## lfernie

I just ordered a free sample for 75p postage from inasoapnutshell, I'm keen to try these x


----------



## saraendepity

Hi Ladies!! been a bit AWOL recently...feeling like poop and i'm back on the 'big' computer as rob has fooked the Laptop!!! :dohh: missed you all loads!!!

Sam thats great news little C is starting to sleep a little better now :hugs: hope it stays that way

jayleigh, Hows Mr Pants? hope you are all well ? :kiss:

I use soap nuts..i got the 250 g load from Inasoapnutshell......was only something like £5! i bought them at the beginning of the year and i still have LOADS left!!! i totally second about them not smelling of anything....i sepnt a few days being weirded out about i tthen i started putting a little Lavendar oil in the drawer and now they all smell LURVELY!! Nappies are lovely and fresh too :) cant complain :thumbup:

Hope everyone is well, Loves yas all .....feeling like poo so i'll probs not be posting much at the moment LOL

:kiss::hugs:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Get better soon! xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

I hope you're feeling better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Right.. spend the whole day at family center..
Cole is still just very unsettled and wont sleep during the day..

We finally made a appointment wth a specialist pediatrician as our last option and he examined him.. (poor thing even got an anal probe LOL)

He seems to have both reflux as well as colic..ad got perscribed the real Losec 20mg a day (2 capsules) and Merbentyl (for abdo pain etc.) hopefully he will finally settle..

We have another appointment with him next week...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Whoops, the FYPs giveaway this week isn't the one I set up. Not sure when it is now... hmmm...

Apparently Alix from cheeksandcherries has sold out on most of her issy bears after my review on really pants! chuffed!

Hope poor little Cole starts feeling well soon :hugs:

x


----------



## purpledahlia

Alix has not replied to my email !! * angry * 

Yeah she has sold out of loads, i tried to get some but had to get a diff design, i wanted smartie or the green spots on chocolate cant remember what one i got now.. maybe cupcakes?


----------



## Blob

She had like bugger all left anyhoos :rofl: When i spoke to her at christmas she said she's having problems getting them or something as they have just moved where they make the nappies :shrug: I ordered a farmyard one from her in October and they still havent made more :rofl: 
I really want the smarties one too now :rofl: I have loads of them though already :dohh: I like the cupcakes one best though!!

Heard babies hb today :cloud9: Was kinda cool thought OH was going to cry too heeheehee!!

:hugs: to Cole poor man and you :hugs:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Just coming in to shout

SCAN DAY TOMORROWWWWWWWWW



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: blob and sham!!

How many weeks are you blob?! I'm gonna get my doppler out at 10 weeks as I want reassurance :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

aww thats ace sarah!! :D:D and good luck at your scan tomorrow shambelle! :yipee:


----------



## Babyshambelle

Thanks girlies!! You will be first to get a sneak preview of Spud, I promise!!!

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

Woooohoo! I cant wait for mine :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

ooooh thats great Laura :) my SIL has hers tomorro too (i think!) i am sooooooooooo jealous!!! just watched that one born every minute and i have a rumbly in my tumbly that only a bubba can fill!!LOL ...i :test: today and :bfn: but it was middle of the day and my wee was like water so i'm gonna do another tomorro morning ..i'm not getting my hopes up tho :blush:

how is everyone feeling? hope everyones MS is :wave: bye bye soon:) 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

I watched that too, and cried. :( the C-section brought back memories and i got a bit panicky. maybe ill try write a birth story soon


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies :wave:

I haven't been in in a few days so i'm not even gonna attempt to catch up i kno how u lot can gossip :laugh2:. Hows everyone doin? :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

purpledahlia said:


> I watched that too, and cried. :( the C-section brought back memories and i got a bit panicky. maybe ill try write a birth story soon

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww no :( 

I didn't like the other couple very much...the man was lazy...her son being in there was odd to me and she was a numpty. 

I'm a cow I know :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i would have killed rob if he was like that when i was in Labour...and having the son in there at his age was a little....weird..dont know just didnt seem right !! she was a bit weird too tho....how calmly did she ask for the Epi!!! if she really needed it she would have been screamin for it not sayin oh no its ok i can wait etc etc ...........sorry it seems i am a cow too LOL


----------



## purpledahlia

i thought that about the son too... very odd.. me my mum n sister all BURST out laughing when she said the heads nearly here and the lazy father and son both tilted their heads to look............!!!!! it was strange! he didnt even take his SUIT jacket off the whole time!


----------



## saraendepity

purpledahlia said:


> i thought that about the son too... very odd.. me my mum n sister all BURST out laughing when she said the heads nearly here and the lazy father and son both tilted their heads to look............!!!!! it was strange! he didnt even take his SUIT jacket off the whole time!

yeh i noticed that too..when he just sauntered off to go to the loo like he was going for a little jaunt round the park:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: yeah a walk thru the park to starbucks on a break at work! swinging his keys n everything!


----------



## Twiglet

She was so odd!! Too be honest I wanted to hurt her when she wasnt pushing because she was "tired" try 5 days of constant labour you bint! 

And she was so odd...ohh I think I need G&A...shall I go get her? No no I'll wait till she comes in...and then moved on to the epidural...idiot woman AND she didn't even know how an epidural worked! After 4 kids surely you have the basic idea of the pain medication on offer? :dohh: 

I could write out a whole long rant on her :lol: 

Which reminds me...Liam was upset with me the other day when I told him how I didn't want him as my first birthing partner...

But he followed none of my wishes, pulled my epi wire out, dropped my cathether bag after leaning on it and wouldn't hold my leg whilst I was pushing...and then cut the cord before it stopped pulsating :grr:

He said its his right to see his child born and I said its my right to have who I want there with me as its me pushing a child out my woowoo...

I feel like a mean cow but ohh well :blush:


----------



## lfernie

OMG. I'm just watching that 'One born every minute' How annoying is that guy and her son laughing at her in labour and why is the son even there? :wacko:. I would seriously be getting a divorce and chucking my son out. That really annoyed me don't know why but what a prat! x


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: YUP, weirdo's.

Insomnia is bad for my paypal. last night i ordered more nappies and some huggalugs! and my tushies and issy bear arrived today! :yipee:


----------



## lfernie

I got two new ones this morning and Im currently now waiting on babylegs and lime green itti...I've seriously gone nappy mad. x


----------



## purpledahlia

me too, i have to stop for at least a month. AT LEAST


----------



## Rachel_C

I think I must be ill... I have NO desire to buy nappies anymore :( I've just ordered loads of flips and they're all I can be bothered with... I don't even get excited about our weentions nappy or itti bittis :cry: It's very depressing, though better for my purse!


----------



## lfernie

Well I was thinking, when is this gonna stop because if I keep going the way I have been Im gonna have no pennies left! So the urge must pass either that or I will have to sell the contents of my house :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

i think i'm the only person who never watched that one born every minute :laugh2:

As for nappy shopping, i really need to stop too!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ugh, I found that family annoying too, the whole thing made me realise how much I hate hospitals again, I wasn't too keen on the face pulling receptionist either...


----------



## Vici

I didn't watch it either lilbump :D


----------



## Blob

URGH i was soooo annoyed with the program i hated both of the guys felt kinda happy to have had Robin :lol: 

I was like 10+4 yesterday :happydance: i'd told everyone at this point last time i think but this time i have told hardly anyone :dohh:

Oooooh PLUS told the MW today i wanted a home birth...kinda scared but :yipee:


----------



## purpledahlia

Kirsten i thought that too, the receptionist must make faces like that all the time when scared/worried mothers call in. RUDE


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh did you hear it with a home doppler or a MW one Blob? Sorry questions, questions :lol:

See I really liked my epidural so I dunno how I want to give birth this time :lol: if its one day then I can do it naturally...if its 5 again then sorry but I cant :nope:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Hey ladies :wave: sorry I aint been around much the last 2 days, OH has the awful virus and I'm running around for Halen like a nutcase doing it all myself with an OH sat on the settee going "urghh I feel like crap" 
His weenotions nappy turned up today :yipee:
looky looky!!


Well I tested and got the result I knew...obviously a BFN I didnt think I was preg but them wobbles in my belly honestly felt like a baby :(

I watched one born every minute, cried with the little baby who's bowels where on the outside and found the father with that poor woman with the dark curly hair was a complete tosspot!! I made it all the way to end only for the last few clips to be of a woman giving birth in a frigging pool. I cried for ages after that telling my OH it was so cruel for my midwife to do me over like she did and me not stick up for myself better. I really want another baby and OH still says no :hissy:


----------



## lfernie

I just ordered a wee notions but i got so flustered with all the choosing I just opted for the Paisley blues minkee! Plus I saved some extra £s. My oh says no to another now too bu I just keep talking about it regardless. I'm sure he'll change his mind in a few years...I hope I want lots of babies x

and I meant to say Halens weenotion is really cool x


----------



## Babyshambelle

Hi girlies!!

Well, we had out scan today and here is a sneak preview of Spud the Second!


It was such a lovely day :cloud9: Olivia kept 'saying' baba baba baba in the waiting room, and said it at the screen too when rick took her over to look at it :haha: Obviously fluke, but very cute nonetheless!

I cried once I had got back because I felt so awful for Liv. She did a poo so I changed her and her bum was SO red, and it looked like it was burnt in places and it was bleeding :cry: I think it was a very acidic teething poo that caused it, but I haven't heard a scream like that since injections :cry: Then I noticed a really painful looking slit in her top gum where her third toothie peg is ready to pop out from any time now. Poor little monkey.

Hope everyone is OK, and all poorly babas are feeling a bit better today :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

aww lovely scan pic!! poor olivia and her teeth, :(


----------



## Blob

Twiglet yea it was just an angelsounds one :thumbup: See i didnt use any last time not even gas and air :lol: so i just want to have the option cos i dont want to use the hospital toilets again :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Awwww that is such a nice scan pic :cloud9: congrats luv :hugs: Awww Tabs is getting her two last teeth through :( Its not a fun time.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww what a lovely scan picture! 
Halen has a bit of sore skin atm, I'm not sure why but theres two little spots on his left leg near his willy that are peeling, he doesnt cry when I touch it or anything, so I'm just putting a bit of bepanthen on it and well see. I hope livs clears up :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG Jayleig that WN is shexsy!! LOVE IT!!! so sorry about the :bfn: babes..i got one too today :hugs:

Laura Gorgeous Gorgeous Scan pic hun, so so sorry about Liv's poorly bottom and horrid teeth :hugs: 

hope everyone else is well :hugs: 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Sarah, you wouldnt have to use SRI toilets.. it'll be closed down, u never know, u might see the new hospital and think its brand spanking new and clean and awesome! (maybe) haha


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry Blob one more question...where abouts did you find the HB?! I cant wait to find mine so I'll stop panicking then :blush:

Jayleigh that weenotions is lush! And your new avatar is lovellllly! :)


----------



## thelilbump

gorgeous scan pic :cloud9:

SS to all those go got :bfn:'s :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Twiglet

And Sham that's a lovely scan picture! I always thought you were older than me :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> Sorry Blob one more question...where abouts did you find the HB?! I cant wait to find mine so I'll stop panicking then :blush:
> 
> Jayleigh that weenotions is lush! And your new avatar is lovellllly! :)

Aww cheers :) I tried to get a nice pic of my babyhawk but my only mirror big enough is in my bedroom and I couldn't get it right as it's opposite a window so all you could see was sun light ha ha had to settle for a little mirror. Don't he look mardy!!



saraendepity said:


> OMG Jayleig that WN is shexsy!! LOVE IT!!! so sorry about the :bfn: babes..i got one too today :hugs:
> 
> Laura Gorgeous Gorgeous Scan pic hun, so so sorry about Liv's poorly bottom and horrid teeth :hugs:
> 
> hope everyone else is well :hugs:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxx

Aww cheers babe I really like how it poppers, I've never had hip poppers before an I must say I am a big big fan! I'm sorry you got one as well :( I keep making lovey eyes as Lee and saying "but babbbyyy look how lovely he isss we need another one!" he just says no :( Dammit! At this rate I'll be having a grudge baby with the postman ha ha


----------



## purpledahlia

Avas got a tad bit of bum rash so were in sposies today :( 

New nappies arrived today and some huggalugs! when they all dry i can take a stash pic! Got some huggalugs in moo and im SO excited, after seeing them on tabitha i wannnnnttt!! Got the BB to match too :)

hows everyone??


----------



## JayleighAnn

Howcome you put her in sposies? I've seen loads of people saying that they put theirs in sposie with bum rash, but we never have? should i be puttin him in them? I always thought that sposies made bum rash worse for some reason?


----------



## purpledahlia

i was told just so the cream doesnt clog up the nappies?? but if its ok to still use cloth then i will! this is the first time iv had to put cream on her so i was under the impression the cream clogs the cloth?? 

has anyone tried the silver liners for cloth? i read they are meant to help bum rash?


----------



## lfernie

I dont know about silver but I heard someone mention about silk liners? 

If Ryans had a rash I just put him in a sposie at night with some cream x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I use fleece liners all the time anyway, but I thought that was meant to stop the cream clogging up? I've never used a sposie and his nappies arent clogged from cream. 
Like Lfernie said, I've never heard of silver liners but silk liners yes, their meant to prevent bum rash I think. 
I think the only nappy cream you should be really cautious of with your nappies is one (I cant remember the name, I'm sure someone else uses it here though) that will stain your nappies


----------



## purpledahlia

Its not a hugely bad rash, tomorrow will be back in clotha nd if its still there ill just put the sposie on overnight like u said and cream. i just didnt wanna use cloth and sudocreme incase.


----------



## purpledahlia

i just have disposable liners and the cream kinda stuck to it and went thru... i need to go cut up that fleece blanket and use that as liners!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I was going to say, fleece liners will sort that. I need to get more or make some.


----------



## purpledahlia

mee too. but i tried and didnt go down so well i need material cutting scisorrs. 

off to tesco! ciao


----------



## lfernie

I made a cardboard template and made lots of fleece liners, think I got 17 out of one wee fleece blanket x


----------



## sezzlebum

aimee gets teething rashes but i dont put her in sposies, i dont plaster cream on and we use fleece liners to stop it getting on the nappy, even when ive forgot the liner tho we dont have a problem, spose it depends on the cream, i imagine sudacrem would clog as its thick, but bepanthan and the other one i have(organic camomille sp? balm from tescos) dont cause me any probs x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, is the organic camomile balm any good? I need to be prepared for these teething rashes and much as I love sudocrem I can't say no to organic :lol:


----------



## sezzlebum

aye it works well for us, she never has rashes longer than a week x


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> I use fleece liners all the time anyway, but I thought that was meant to stop the cream clogging up? I've never used a sposie and his nappies arent clogged from cream.
> Like Lfernie said, I've never heard of silver liners but silk liners yes, their meant to prevent bum rash I think.
> I think the only nappy cream you should be really cautious of with your nappies is one (I cant remember the name, I'm sure someone else uses it here though) that will stain your nappies

its Metanium..it stains everything bright yellow...thats why we have her in sposies if she has really bad bum rash...the Metanium gets rid of it in a matter of a couple of hours (usually overnight) so if i'm using it i either do that or use a sposie liner with a fleece on underneath to protect the nappies. theres no reason to change to sposies with other creams so long as you dont cake them on......my HV said you shouldnt cake creams on anyhoo as it doesnt wok as well....apparently you should still be able to see the 'pattern' of the skin thru the cream:) 

finally got piccies of the RS i made today....still not 100% finished as i left the tail a bit long ..will get them up now tho :) 

sara

cxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I dont use cream anymore, her teething rash seems to disappear by itself. 

I need more fluff but Mr.Liam didn't tell me about a bill he got through and then we had a warning letter yesterday so all of my money went on that and Liam got a good telling off...I'm so mean :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

hello girls,

sorry i haven been on that much lately...
Cole is keeping me pretty busy at the moment..

seen the docs and the new meds are not really making to much difference yet unfortunately :dohh:, well go back to the specialist next week ...


----------



## Twiglet

Oww no :( I hope you find something soon to help little Cole!


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> Oww no :( I hope you find something soon to help little Cole!

Thanks, we are at our last stop... weve tried everything and he is now under a specialist pediatrician so if he cant help us im afraid w will just have to go though this untill he grows out of it..:nope:

ims o sleep deprived i cant even type properly :dohh: LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yes Sara thats it, my friend used it on her LO and her nappy rash was gone by morning, she got it on prescription I think. Halen doesn't ever have realllly bad rash, sometimes just a bit, but I use either bepanthen if its bad, or if its just a bit I use kamillosan (camomile cream from boots) and they sort it out. but the best thing I've found is loads of nappy off time, and making sure I dry his bum properly after I've wiped it, I always just just a dry wipe after I've got him all clean. 
Can't wait to see your RS! How is it? The one I made just wasn't comfy and he killed my shoulders even at 4 weeks old and 7lb!
Sam I'm sorry Cole's meds aren't working, I hope something gets sorted! 
I'm seeing how tonight goes and if its bad again I'm taking Halen doctors. I am sick to death of feeling like I resent him cause he just wont effing sleep! It's getting to the point where his cry makes me angry because I am sick of hearing it.


----------



## Lunaty

jup i know how that feels..
it's hard as i know he is not screaming without a reason but man.. one break, is that to much to ask?! 
putting him to bed is a nightmare as i need to rock him in his pram at least 5 times for 20 min.. then it's time for the next feed.. :dohh: and when i just dont bother putting him to bed then he will cry his lungs out after a little while of holding him..

i was so tired i actually got him in to bed wth me this morning and fed him only being a little upright (his head was on my pillow) which ended up in him vomiting all over my bed :nope:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oh babe :( :hugs: 
I'm pissed off with my mum, her and my stepdad are having my step nephew next month, but yet they never have Halen. My mum took him to Tesco's once! Once!! Oh and she baby sat for 4 hours one night when we wanted to go cinema and then half an hour once or twice so I can have a bath and do my hair and stuff. But yet she's having Cameron for a whole day!! I kicked off today and she said "well its cause you breastfeed" Bullshit is it, she breastfed and is fully aware I have a breast pump! He doesnt like a bottle so she has to cup feed him, thats the main thing, but FGS!!! I need a break!


----------



## saraendepity

omg Sam, so so sorry you are going through this hun. i do hope they start to kick in soon...could it be that they are just taking a while to work?? I hope so :hugs:

Jayleigh :hugs: hun.....i was thinking the other day about Halen...have you tied a sippy cup? he might take from that ? might give you a break? 

i have the opposite problem at the moment...MIL is taking Daisy for a couple of hours on Sunday morning ish and last time i said i would let her take her up into town for a couple of hours and she was perfectly happy with this....well i asked her if she wanted her for a bit on Sunday and she wants to take her to her house whih is lie a good 40 mins away (i dont drive so couldnt get there if i needed to in a hurrry and i dont feel comfortable with her being that far away when rob is off as i am basically stuck) anyhoo she kicked up a fuss and i eventually agreed to her going for a bit but i just know i wont get anything done cos i'll be fretting loads while she's away .... i know she's nearly 8 months and she WILL be fine but y'know what its like........and i KNOW i have to get used to her being away from me, FGS she's not gonna be able to stay in the Labour room with us while i push LO#2 out ... :shrug: ramble ramble ramble!!LOL

Jayleigh, the sling is quite comfy IMO.....i've made it out of cotton so has no stretch and i ahev put a cap on the shoulder so it distributes the weight more....i wore her while we went shopping and had no pulling..tho might take a little getting used to with the rings....but hen i got her on right it felt really nice and snug :) 

sara

xxxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Sara cant wait to see the sling!! Daisy will be fine, im sure she will have loads of fun, try and get whatever done that needs done cos u will be annoyed with yourself if you dont and had the chance if you know what i mean. plus you get to see her happy excited face when you go to get her or she comes home all excited to see you! :D


----------



## thelilbump

sorry i'm just popping in to say :wave: you would not beleive how incredibly busy I am at the min my work load is megaaaa! I'm so stressed with it all tbh I'm ready to pack it in!

Anyway,

Ahh sara it does get easier to let her go, we started about 9 months aswell and the first couple of times i didn't know what todo with myself but as I had to do it more and more it gets better. Now sometimes i feel like we get more quality time together than we did before :hugs:

Sam kind of missed your post but :hugs: hope everythins okay.


----------



## purpledahlia

erm, ok i have TWENTY NINE NAPPIES! and one on the way from Lu! i have to stop! shes not even 2 months.


----------



## saraendepity

Claire...pic of the sling in babywearing thread....and 29 :) :yippee: LOL i think i was at about the same stage as you then....trust me ......it gets WORSE!! LOOL :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

nooooooooooooo my bank balance cant take anymore!! When she outgrows her small ittis ill sell them and only then am i allowed to buy more..


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks girls :hugs:
He finally is asleep (for s long as it lasts)

I have een trying to get him to self sooth and left one arm out of the swaddle but after half an hour of rocking he was getting upset as he couldnt get it in his mouth properly..:dohh: so we will just stick with popping the dummy in every 20 min 

Cole is having trouble pooing i think which is almost a bonus as i only have had one poo nappy in the last 6 days.. poor thing is trying so hard too and has heaps of wind!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

sam, after a couple weeks they dont poo as regular any way, but he could be a bit constipated? I know they say not to until your weaning, but if your worried you can give him a bit of water to loosen him up, or up your own water intake.
Sara I know how you feel (I did write a huge post out about it but it dissapeared???) my MIL had Halen last Tuesday for about 4 hours and I got house work and stuff done to keep my mind off it, but once I'd done it I was like "wheres my p man?????" was really glad to get him back, I kinda worry with my MIL she struggles with feeding him, doing his nappy, she cuddles him too much for his own liking, he cries cause she doesnt play with him, just sits there and cuddles and kisses him and he gets bored. 
My FIL keeps saying he will feed Halen chocolate (ummm dairy intolerant???) and chips and burgers and stuff, which pisses me off. He does it just to wind me up and it works :growlmad:
Your RS is beauuuuutiful! I'm gonna have a look for some material next week and try making another one


----------



## saraendepity

ok i have decided i simply have to have a mini lala......now the biggie...... plum kimono or coco kimono??? i cant decide....i'm gettin close to getting both :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

pink pink pink!!


----------



## saraendepity

ohh Jayleigh :hugs: hun......cant wait to see your RS!...have a sleepy bug on me atm so typing skills= zero!!


----------



## Monkeh

Ahhh!!... after waiting for weeks for my nappies to come from tots bots (my council initiative ones), I was out today and now have a 'sorry we missed you' card through the door :( It'll be monday before they're delivered :hissy:

Sooo impatient :lol:


----------



## lfernie

That's so typical!It's really annoying aswell cos I think Glasgow's like one of the only councils that doesn't do and thats my council :cry: maybe I can go and ask totsbots for some freebies cos they're HQ or whatever is only up the hill from me :rofl: think I'd be in with a chance? :nope: x


----------



## purpledahlia

My council does nothing too. so annoying!


----------



## Monkeh

That is annoying!! My council does a really good deal. I was surprised!


----------



## JayleighAnn

My council does £30 off per child if you spend more than £30 on nappies, not bad really.
I think I'm gonna order an ellaroo wrap :yipee:


----------



## Monkeh

My council gives you a £100 voucher for tots bots. It's for the size 1 pack though. I phoned tots bots and changed it to size 2, but not sure now what pack I'll get. Though tbh, any freebie is good!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ladies....we gotta convince my OH that baby no.2 is a good idea lol he says no cause he wants to enjoy Halen for a bit longer??? Does he think that when child no.2 comes along child no.1 is irrelevant??


----------



## Blob

Awww :hugs: See i kinda feel like i'm selfish to want another baby when i have my gorgeous girl. But then i think i'm being stupid Tabs is going to be so much happier and less of a spoilt little madam ::rofl: All i think about is how nice it will be to see them playing together esp if they are close in age...also you have to 'TTC' then you have the 10month wait...you forget it takes bloody ages and men seem to think you go 'i want a baby and they magically appear there' :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Just jump on him Jayleigh!LOL he'll not be able to refuse that way :) hehe 

i am sooooo soooo gutted......i have money and cant seem to spend it :( i gt 2 weeks holiday pay in the bank today...plus we are getting daisy's Child benefit on tues and rob gets payed next fri so off i go to get either a Mini La La, Issy Bear or Cushie Tushies and everything i want is OUT OF STOCK :hissy::hissy::hissy: and to top it all of we've just gotten back from the metro ... been looking for a new phone for me and everything is minging :cry: i really really want an I Phone but we cant really afford it at the moment so everything i looked at just wasnt good enough :( Gutted!!! 

oh yeah and the car is overdue its bloody MOT.....rob asked me to check it on the way bak and it was due on the 2nd of Feb!! we've been driving illegal for AAAAAAAGES!! whoops:dohh: so been tryin to sort that out all night :( 


ramble ramble sorry ladies :blush: not been a good day for sara :(


----------



## saraendepity

oh and i bought Tampons in Asda today (trying to get the sods law effect....still no :witch: ) and the bloody packet was open and we were trailing them all round the shop in a Hansel and Gretal breadcrumb - esque way !!LOL :dohh:


----------



## Blob

^^ :rofl:

You know i tried that with Robin but he REFUSED without some protection...*sigh* :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL Rob isnt that strong willed LOL :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Just jump on him Jayleigh!LOL he'll not be able to refuse that way :) hehe
> 
> i am sooooo soooo gutted......i have money and cant seem to spend it :( i gt 2 weeks holiday pay in the bank today...plus we are getting daisy's Child benefit on tues and rob gets payed next fri so off i go to get either a Mini La La, Issy Bear or Cushie Tushies and everything i want is OUT OF STOCK :hissy::hissy::hissy: and to top it all of we've just gotten back from the metro ... been looking for a new phone for me and everything is minging :cry: i really really want an I Phone but we cant really afford it at the moment so everything i looked at just wasnt good enough :( Gutted!!!
> 
> oh yeah and the car is overdue its bloody MOT.....rob asked me to check it on the way bak and it was due on the 2nd of Feb!! we've been driving illegal for AAAAAAAGES!! whoops:dohh: so been tryin to sort that out all night :(
> 
> 
> ramble ramble sorry ladies :blush: not been a good day for sara :(

If yuo want i can get you a cushe tushie hun>?


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Just jump on him Jayleigh!LOL he'll not be able to refuse that way :) hehe
> 
> i am sooooo soooo gutted......i have money and cant seem to spend it :( i gt 2 weeks holiday pay in the bank today...plus we are getting daisy's Child benefit on tues and rob gets payed next fri so off i go to get either a Mini La La, Issy Bear or Cushie Tushies and everything i want is OUT OF STOCK :hissy::hissy::hissy: and to top it all of we've just gotten back from the metro ... been looking for a new phone for me and everything is minging :cry: i really really want an I Phone but we cant really afford it at the moment so everything i looked at just wasnt good enough :( Gutted!!!
> 
> oh yeah and the car is overdue its bloody MOT.....rob asked me to check it on the way bak and it was due on the 2nd of Feb!! we've been driving illegal for AAAAAAAGES!! whoops:dohh: so been tryin to sort that out all night :(
> 
> 
> ramble ramble sorry ladies :blush: not been a good day for sara :(
> 
> If yuo want i can get you a cushe tushie hun>?Click to expand...

could you hun......how much are they over there? would it cost much to get it shipped :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> oh and i bought Tampons in Asda today (trying to get the sods law effect....still no :witch: ) and the bloody packet was open and we were trailing them all round the shop in a Hansel and Gretal breadcrumb - esque way !!LOL :dohh:


:rofl:!!

You wanna splash out on some CSP/SP that'll stop :witch: :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Just jump on him Jayleigh!LOL he'll not be able to refuse that way :) hehe
> 
> i am sooooo soooo gutted......i have money and cant seem to spend it :( i gt 2 weeks holiday pay in the bank today...plus we are getting daisy's Child benefit on tues and rob gets payed next fri so off i go to get either a Mini La La, Issy Bear or Cushie Tushies and everything i want is OUT OF STOCK :hissy::hissy::hissy: and to top it all of we've just gotten back from the metro ... been looking for a new phone for me and everything is minging :cry: i really really want an I Phone but we cant really afford it at the moment so everything i looked at just wasnt good enough :( Gutted!!!
> 
> oh yeah and the car is overdue its bloody MOT.....rob asked me to check it on the way bak and it was due on the 2nd of Feb!! we've been driving illegal for AAAAAAAGES!! whoops:dohh: so been tryin to sort that out all night :(
> 
> 
> ramble ramble sorry ladies :blush: not been a good day for sara :(
> 
> If yuo want i can get you a cushe tushie hun>?Click to expand...
> 
> could you hun......how much are they over there? would it cost much to get it shipped :hugs:Click to expand...


Sure no prob :)
https://www.scamps.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_8&products_id=22

They are 38$ and i think $5 shipping.. not sure what shipment to uk is.. will check today i think it will be around 12$?

Whic would be aorund 24 GBP (https://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=55&From=NZD&To=GBP).. 
might even be cheaper.. :)
Up to you babe , they have all the prints in stock though!


----------



## Twiglet

I have a bump already...so much for keeping the news quiet :dohh: 

I messed around with a doppler today...knowing I wouldn't hear anything btw but I haven't touched it since I was 37 weeks with Caitlyn and it was there so I did...and I could hear whoosing by the side of both of my ovaries? Placenta I think? 

Annnnnd Jayleigh do what Sara said...Liam was too weak :haha:

Edit: Are Cushie Tushies any good? bearing in mind I dont like the BB minkie's :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

I luvvv my cushie tushies!!
They are super absorbent and have a great fit on Cole :)

+ they are uber cute :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, I might spend when Liam gets paid then :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Dev recommended, they are bamboo !
I am eyeing a basix pac (just as my work horses..) I will get Dh to agree to that though LOL


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhhh I love bamboo! :happydance:

How's Cole settling btw? x


----------



## Lunaty

so so :) he has got his good spells and bad moments..
getting him to stay asleep is such a mission (he will wake up 5-20 min after putting down) even though he is knackered and ends up being overtired all the time.. which isnt helping with the crying and i cant really tell if he is feeling any better or if he is still in pain..

he was in his jolly jumper for the first time today, it was so cute :cloud9:


----------



## purpledahlia

I wish i had an ' OH ' to spend his money on nappies :( :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

At least u can buy what u like without getting moaned at lol!John thinks I ordered one nPpy this week and I've got got a feeling that 5 out of the 6 I ordered will come tomorrow when he's off work! Must get to the door quickly :rofl: x


----------



## Twiglet

Bless you Lunaty :hugs: 

I kinda feel your pain as this last week Caitlyn has been awful at sleeping...10 minute naps in the daytime and at night waking every 2 hours for 2 hours :wacko: 

Hopefully he'll grow out of it...not that that's much consulation for now :hugs:

PD, I'd offer you Liam but he lies about bills he hasn't paid so I'm spending his money as payback :smug: 

He wants to know how much I have in my bank and I'm keeping schtum as I'm saving for a private scan :muaha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'd like tips on how to get Cassidy to sleep in her cot, 6 months of sleeping on the sofa is starting to take it's toll on OH now!! 

I'd also like to learn the concept of saving and how I go about doing it :haha:

I have an official date for when I have to go back to work, 22nd Feb, I don't want to go back :cry: No talking OH round though, if only he'd realise he's not going to get the family business and stop being a lacky!
He's so talented with electronics and computers he could be making a mint, but he refuses to leave his job as a ruddy removal man!

You would never know his dad owns a business, we live like paupers!

I've been a bit quiet again lately, flamin toothache!! 

How's the pregnancy going Twig hun?

x x x


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> Just jump on him Jayleigh!LOL he'll not be able to refuse that way :) hehe
> 
> i am sooooo soooo gutted......i have money and cant seem to spend it :( i gt 2 weeks holiday pay in the bank today...plus we are getting daisy's Child benefit on tues and rob gets payed next fri so off i go to get either a Mini La La, Issy Bear or Cushie Tushies and everything i want is OUT OF STOCK :hissy::hissy::hissy: and to top it all of we've just gotten back from the metro ... been looking for a new phone for me and everything is minging :cry: i really really want an I Phone but we cant really afford it at the moment so everything i looked at just wasnt good enough :( Gutted!!!
> 
> oh yeah and the car is overdue its bloody MOT.....rob asked me to check it on the way bak and it was due on the 2nd of Feb!! we've been driving illegal for AAAAAAAGES!! whoops:dohh: so been tryin to sort that out all night :(
> 
> 
> ramble ramble sorry ladies :blush: not been a good day for sara :(
> 
> If yuo want i can get you a cushe tushie hun>?Click to expand...
> 
> could you hun......how much are they over there? would it cost much to get it shipped :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure no prob :)
> https://www.scamps.co.nz/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_8&products_id=22
> 
> They are 38$ and i think $5 shipping.. not sure what shipment to uk is.. will check today i think it will be around 12$?
> 
> Whic would be aorund 24 GBP (https://www.xe.com/ucc/convert.cgi?Amount=55&From=NZD&To=GBP)..
> might even be cheaper.. :)
> Up to you babe , they have all the prints in stock though!Click to expand...


Thanks so much hun, you are a star.....if you dont mind i'd LOVE the giraffe print :) just let me know how much it all is and i'll send you the pennies:) :hugs:

ok Ladies i'm also gonna treat myself to an Itti while they have the sale on so if anyone else wants anything from them while i'm getting them let me know and we can go halves on the postage? :) 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Twiglet

I think its going ok Bekki! :) but you never really know do you till the 12 week mark! I have the same bump I had with Caitlyn at 20 weeks though :dohh: [I only ever got to the size of an average 6 month bump with her :haha: ] 

I cant wait to hear the babies HB then I'll fully relax :wohoo:


----------



## purpledahlia

what! ittis are on sale???


----------



## saraendepity

purpledahlia said:


> what! ittis are on sale???

lol i thought you werent buying anymore till Ava outgrew her smalls?? :haha::haha::haha: the Australian site has them on sale...

https://www.ittibitti.com.au/


----------



## purpledahlia

:bike: :bike:

:help: :help:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL sorry :blush:


----------



## Blob

My name is sarah and i have a shopping problem...anyone else?? :rofl: 

Twiglet i'm the same i'm ruddy huge :hissy:


----------



## Lunaty

ive been eyeing the itti's too.. ive so been hoovering on that buy button but at the mo we have just bought him a electric swing :dohh:

Maybe just one?! :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh Sara. im on it ;) 
If you wan i can get the itti too/ not sure if it will make a difference in shipping for you?

BTW special edition itti is giraffe print too.. just so you know in case youd rather like a different one then LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

My cow print baby legs turned up today :D He looks so cute 


I'm thinking of ordering a cheetah print BB on Tuesday when P mans CTC go in....hmmm


----------



## twiggy56

Sarah i think we need to send you to some kind of class for this addiction....todays spending was horrendous!!

Ur guna have to find some new hiding spots Robin hasnt found....:rofl:

Claire, u fluff fiend....possibly time for a fluff junkie anonymous class for you too? lol. Im with you though....i just cannot seem to resist ittis!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh i have the cheetah print BB and issy bear! i likey! and my cow print babylegs are here too, i also got purple ones with flowers. will try them out tomorrow! :yipee:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> Ohh Sara. im on it ;)
> If you wan i can get the itti too/ not sure if it will make a difference in shipping for you?
> 
> BTW special edition itti is giraffe print too.. just so you know in case youd rather like a different one then LOL


yeah i am desperate for the Itti in Giraffe and i have been eyeing up the cushies in giraffe too.....think it might work out a little cheaper shipping to send the two together if you're sure you dont mind??? :hugs: 

not sure if i should get a different cushie considerin i am definately getting a giraffe itti.....:dohh: help i need to decide before the sale ends on Itti's.......:blush::blush: 

Ladies who's LO's are in Large itti's...when did you go to larges? Daisy stil ldefinately fits in Mediums but i'm thinking its not gonna be for much longer :cry: i've just spent an absolute fortune on them :dohh:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

twiggy56 said:


> Sarah i think we need to send you to some kind of class for this addiction....todays spending was horrendous!!
> 
> Ur guna have to find some new hiding spots Robin hasnt found....:rofl:
> 
> *Claire, u fluff fiend*....possibly time for a fluff junkie anonymous class for you too? lol. Im with you though....i just cannot seem to resist ittis!!!

:rofl: :rofl:


no baby yet?? 

and sarah your not huge, and when we go to hamleys i will confiscate your bank card!:thumbup:


----------



## twiggy56

Nope, _*still*_ no baby!! She just wont bloody budge!! Iv been getting tightenings for the past 2 days but nothing is coming of it :cry: I had words though and asked her to come for valentines day....dont think shes playing ball :nope:

Sarah- you are not 'huge'?! Shurrup womin, you aint fat in the slightest, u got cutsie mini-bump!!

claire, take her card off her...although seeing as tabs knows how to use it that is maybe only half the battle...:rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: ill just bribe them both with cake!


----------



## saraendepity

:coffee:


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> :coffee:

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Sara - we went into large from about 9 months. Tbh that might have been a little too early but I never got any mediums so nothing to compare it to really but i thought they fit Millie quite well.


----------



## Jetters

Can I join in this thread pleeeease? Even though I haven't got a bum to go in my fluffs yet? :p

(I did use mothercare smart nappies with my stepson though!)


----------



## anothersquish

You can just do what i did when pregnant Jetters....sit and stroke the fluff......


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: welcome jetters


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> You can just do what i did when pregnant Jetters....sit and stroke the fluff......

:haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Jetters said:


> Can I join in this thread pleeeease? Even though I haven't got a bum to go in my fluffs yet? :p

I just jumped in tonight too, will you have me ladies...?! :blush: purleeease?

Iv not got my little nakey bum yet either (but hopefully very soon before i go insane!)

but as squish says...i sit and look at the fluff stash (ok, yes, i occasionally do stroke the minkys!! :blush:)


----------



## thelilbump

of course twiggy. Thats gonna get confusing though we have 2 twiggy's!


----------



## twiggy56

thelilbump said:


> of course twiggy. Thats gonna get confusing though we have 2 twiggy's!

I noticed you already have Twiglet! :dohh: (which was my name for baby when she was just a bean! and what iv been calling her since as iv kept her name a secret!)

When we get into 'Twigs' territory it could get a bit confusing :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh i'm sure we'll cope lol most call by first name in this thread anyway. 

Aww you don't have long now, hope it all goes okay for you :dust:


----------



## twiggy56

Thanks hun...:flower:

I was actually hoping she would possibly be a drama queen like her mother over here and make an appearance on valentines day...

(no such luck though, not so much as a twinge :nope:)


----------



## Twiglet

Well I'll just go by Chelle in here as most of you know me as Michelle anyway as I've got a lot of you on FB :thumbup:

Welcome Twiggy and Jetters!

And Twiggy there's still time! You might be uber lucky and have a super fast labour! :D


----------



## enola

Oooh! We're allowed to join even without our little fluffy bums yet? Please can I join too? :) I've been lurking like the crazed half-hippy that I am and amounting a 'stash' and all the cloth info I can - I can't wait! I never thought in my entire life would I be excited about nappies, but now my husband actually thinks I've gone mad....:blush: 
I sit and take out everything and count it all, stroke it and put it back neatly :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Ohh Sara. im on it ;)
> If you wan i can get the itti too/ not sure if it will make a difference in shipping for you?
> 
> BTW special edition itti is giraffe print too.. just so you know in case youd rather like a different one then LOL
> 
> 
> yeah i am desperate for the Itti in Giraffe and i have been eyeing up the cushies in giraffe too.....think it might work out a little cheaper shipping to send the two together if you're sure you dont mind??? :hugs:
> 
> not sure if i should get a different cushie considerin i am definately getting a giraffe itti.....:dohh: help i need to decide before the sale ends on Itti's.......:blush::blush:
> 
> Ladies who's LO's are in Large itti's...when did you go to larges? Daisy stil ldefinately fits in Mediums but i'm thinking its not gonna be for much longer :cry: i've just spent an absolute fortune on them :dohh:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Alright well let me know which and what size as soon as possible as 14th is already here in NZ!!!
I love the cupcake Cushie!!!


----------



## Jetters

enola, me too! I'm very much enjoying having an addiction that I can 'justify' :rofl:

hello everyone! thanks for the welcome! :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

I think I've talked Lee round :) He bought me my valentines day card this morning in bed and Halen was eating the envelope (he has a thing for paper :wacko: ) and I said "Little man mummy and daddy are going to try get you a brother or sister" and Lee said nothing, just kinda looked at me, but didn't say no :yipee: and then I said "your not pissed at me are you?" and he just said no, didnt say anything about not trying....so maybe I've got my way :muaha: :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:yipee:


----------



## lfernie

I totally forgot to get john a vday card :dohh: I'm a terrible wife! On the upside he did mention last nite he wouldn't mind another little boy :happydance: so maybe babies are in my future x


----------



## Jetters

:yipee:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Ohh Sara. im on it ;)
> If you wan i can get the itti too/ not sure if it will make a difference in shipping for you?
> 
> BTW special edition itti is giraffe print too.. just so you know in case youd rather like a different one then LOL
> 
> 
> yeah i am desperate for the Itti in Giraffe and i have been eyeing up the cushies in giraffe too.....think it might work out a little cheaper shipping to send the two together if you're sure you dont mind??? :hugs:
> 
> not sure if i should get a different cushie considerin i am definately getting a giraffe itti.....:dohh: help i need to decide before the sale ends on Itti's.......:blush::blush:
> 
> Ladies who's LO's are in Large itti's...when did you go to larges? Daisy stil ldefinately fits in Mediums but i'm thinking its not gonna be for much longer :cry: i've just spent an absolute fortune on them :dohh:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Alright well let me know which and what size as soon as possible as 14th is already here in NZ!!!
> I love the cupcake Cushie!!!Click to expand...

stuff it! i'll just have them both in giraffe !!!! lol medium for the Itti pplease hun :) thanks sooo much hunny, just ley me know how much i owe you :) 

anyone know if you can get giraffe baby legs?? :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm sure you can get giraffee huggalugs?


----------



## saraendepity

i'm off to search......rob's gonna kill me!! LOL i just ordered BOGOF on Zinnia BGV3 but goin halves with Bekkil 3 sets of Babylegs (all new designs) and the 2 giraffe fluffies........and we need some new night nappies....been eyeing up HL Bedbugs and WNNN but not sure what i want yet :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

omg MIL has Daisy till 1.45 :cry: what do i do???i cant stop :cry: this is awful


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> omg MIL has Daisy till 1.45 :cry: what do i do???i cant stop :cry: this is awful

Dammnit i tried to order those itti's but it would only let me choose pickup!!!! So weird.. :( the bloody sale has ended now too..

Im contacting the girl who owns the site for the cushies to get you the giraffe :thumbup: so waiting on reply from her...


----------



## saraendepity

aww no matter hun, just let me know when she gets back to you :thumbup: thanks :hugs: 

hows Cole today?

xxxx


----------



## Lunaty

he actually slept 6 hours in a row last night! Not sure if it was a fluke..
he was very tired and cranky and hadnt slept most of the day and we finally manged to get him to sleep at 9... then i dreamfed him at 12.. and he didnt wake up till 6.30..

very weird, i almost thought there was something wrong with him but when i went into the hallway to check on him i could here him thank god LOL

I cant believe i am actually looking at medium nappies for Cole now.. he still fots in smalls but not for much longer.. man that was fast!!!!
Same with his clothes, ill have to start packing up his newborn stuff now!


----------



## Lunaty

double post


----------



## purpledahlia

Im finding Ava's thighs are too small, she fits small ittis perfect on the leg but the waist i need to go up poppers, but then it makes a gap at the thigh.. and tried her cushie tushies today but the leg bits were way to big, but they fitted the tummy, anyone else had that problem?


----------



## saraendepity

Claire we had the exact same problem.... we couldnt use Itti's till about 15-20 weeks as her lil thighs were too small and she just leaked everywhere.... we just used terry's, Mothercare smart nappies and stuff like that till her thighs chunked out:) 

Sam ... Thats FAB!!!! bet you feel soo much better for a bit more sleep!!!! tho i bet you panicked wen you woke up and realised wht time it was!!! LOL we did that the first time Daisy slept through!!! hope this is the turning point :hugs: 

Its scary when you move into Mediums!! LOL Daisy's large Itti's actually fit her now :cry: (she still fits mediums too) tho the legs are still a little sloppy we could probably get away with the larges now!!!

Just wait till they get to 8 months.....feels like only yesterday i was pushing !!!! :cry:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jetters

My mum told me earlier she thought I was repulsive for using cloth wipes! The nappies she just about 'gets' but reusable wipes make her stomach turn. Baffling!


----------



## saraendepity

Jetters said:


> My mum told me earlier she thought I was repulsive for using cloth wipes! The nappies she just about 'gets' but reusable wipes make her stomach turn. Baffling!

:shock: really ???? omg i have tried to use a disposable wipe to clean up a poo and it was minging and took sooo long and they felt AWFUL!!!!! with a reusable ....one wipe with lovely warm wipe (not cold on bubbas but) no re wiping over and over and over to get the poo off and soft fluffy wipe..not horrid thin papery stuff..... rinse in the loo with shower n bung in the wash with nappies when the pail's full....how is that repulsive???? :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I want some reusable wipes as I cant afford to keep buying these disposable wipes to use 8 - 10 when she poops :dohh: any advice for me ladies?! I'm on a mega small budget at the moment :(


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah how is it! I dont have any re-useable wipes, but i hate the normal ones on poo bums! So thin and they break!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

im interested in the answers to twiglet's q aswell! :D


----------



## Twiglet

Or stick to the poop :sick:


----------



## Jetters

I've just bought loads of different types of fleece wipes off ebay! All for cheap as chips. I got a selection and to be honest most are fabby :)


----------



## saraendepity

use either an old cut op towel hemmed aound the outside.....old terry nappies cut up n hemmed...erm old face cloths ..... anything like that :) i LOVE my home made ones for pooes!! I have terry on one side and an old furry dressing gown on the other side and i only have to use one for each poo :) the terry is great for getting the poo off their booties :) HTH's

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Jetters i would also try to get some terry or bamboo as the fleece goes a bit slippy (sorry cant think of a better word to describe ) and doesnt get poo off too well.....:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Right well I made a Taggie and that really made me angry so I dont think making them is the way for me :haha: but I'll defo go have a look at some...I want some for cheaps as chips now. How many do you have in your stash? :kiss:

Could I just be a scank and get some faceclothes for the time being? :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

i have LOOODS :blush: maybe going on for 60 now :blush: lol you wont need anywhere near as many LOOL yeah face cloths work well :) i have a few face cloths i dont use anymore that i use as bum wipes :) just go to the £1 shop or market or something will work fabby :)


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: I'm gonna get them! Thanks ladies :kiss:


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah im no good without a sewing machine .. but im only good with them if the thread is already in it and doesnt run out or get caught :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I got in such a paddy when my taggie thread got caught...Liam said I should make them rather than buy them...either way it involves me buying something so why not just buy them is my theory?! :haha:

In March I can afford to get some so I will then :wohoo: 

I know what my Health in Pregnancy grant is going on too :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL well face cloths, little muslin squares (but not so good for poo) erm fleece is good cos you dont have to hem it (but again IMO not good for poo deopending on the type of fleece) 

Mothercare do Cotton Babies Wipes..(the makers of Bum Genius) they are something like £6-7 for 12 wipes:) 

i LOVE my Weenotions wipes (about £6-7 for 12 i think) 
and i also have some ellas house fleece wipes which are great but they are the bobbly kind of fleece which are good for poo LOL 

erm will have a think of other things you could use.......


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> Ohh I got in such a paddy when my taggie thread got caught...Liam said I should make them rather than buy them...either way it involves me buying something so why not just buy them is my theory?! :haha:
> 
> In March I can afford to get some so I will then :wohoo:
> 
> I know what my Health in Pregnancy grant is going on too :haha:

i can make you one if you want babes:)


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> Im finding Ava's thighs are too small, she fits small ittis perfect on the leg but the waist i need to go up poppers, but then it makes a gap at the thigh.. and tried her cushie tushies today but the leg bits were way to big, but they fitted the tummy, anyone else had that problem?

If you fold the cushie tushies front over (they have poppers on the inside were the big booster pops in) it should fit properly on her legs.. they fitted my by very early on..

Takes a while to figure out though 
Here's a pic for reference:
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs134.snc3/18131_210448912150_569242150_3192782_7442755_n.jpg


----------



## purpledahlia

pppph!! i didnt know they did that! will have another shot tomorrow! I bet that makes it fit! thanks!

Have you used them overnight at all? i think they look and feel pretty absorbant and would be quite good overnight?


----------



## Jetters

saraendepity said:


> Jetters i would also try to get some terry or bamboo as the fleece goes a bit slippy (sorry cant think of a better word to describe ) and doesnt get poo off too well.....:hugs:

:rofl: 

I know what you mean, thanks!!! I'm gonna buy a load of terry nappies and get my nan to sew them on to the other side of the fleece wipes!!

I've also bought the Cheeky Wipes set..I know, I know, pricey at £30 but my friend uses it and swears by it! I quite like the easy-set-up too! :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

I made Caitlyn two taggies before I swore never ever to make her a taggie again and she bloody loves the things :haha: 

How much would you want for one Sara? I can pay next wednesday so just lemme know :flower: 

I need to buy maternity clothes too! Boooooooooooo. 

And some super cute newborn nappies :nod:


----------



## purpledahlia

what maternity bits are you after? n what size are you?


----------



## Twiglet

I'm a size 8 normally but I go up to a 10 - 12 when pregnant [I say this like its fact but I only have Caitlyn to go by :haha: ] and just bottoms really, I have some tops, not many, but some but I lost all my trousers bar one pair that I never liked anyway :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

orite, i have 4 like vest tops i was gonna sell, 2 pink and 2 grey, just plain from newlook, think theyre a 12 but i think a small 12 cos they got small for me near the end! 

have 2 dresses aswell which are REALLY nice, from canada and only been worn 2 or 3 times each. can take pics if u want! i have some of the dresses but can take of the tops. 

Actually, i also have 2 really nice tops from newlook, but they might be too big. ones black with coloured polkadots its got a v neck and cap sleeves, and ones got a round neck with beads and its like blue/purple, 

actually i have pics of me in them aswell can post if u want to see. i was gonna sell it all anyways,


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh that'd be ace if you could, I can pay for things a week wednesday :) seeming as how I'm getting bigger already I'm worried about how big I'm gonna get. I'm off to bed now so will catch you in the morning :kiss:


----------



## purpledahlia

no probs, ill take some pics tomorrow. If you want any of it ill hold it for you, night xx


----------



## enola

Jetters said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I know what you mean, thanks!!! I'm gonna buy a load of terry nappies and get my nan to sew them on to the other side of the fleece wipes!!
> 
> I've also bought the Cheeky Wipes set..I know, I know, pricey at £30 but my friend uses it and swears by it! I quite like the easy-set-up too! :blush:

Yay for Cheeky Wipes - I'm far too lazy to be bothered with making my own, so I got these too :thumbup: I figured I'll use the 'dirty wipes' box when making long car journeys anyway, and the oil can go on a muslin in the top of the nappy bucket to make it smell all purdy :flower:
How odd is it that I can't wait to use them?! I have this gorgeous nappy caddy and everything is sat ready, newborn wraps and muslins, wipes, liners etc. I just need the baby now!!! :happydance:
WHY is cloth so addictive? Can anyone tell me? I think I may have a problem developing...! :haha:


----------



## kiwimama

hi :wave: It's another soon to be addicted fluff mummy! We got our first cloth in the mail on Friday and tried it over the weekend and loved it! A snazzipants fitted nappy with a bummis wrap. Soooo super cute and even after 4 hours no leaks whatsoever! I've bought a few issybear pockets from Aussie now so just waiting on them to arrive. May have to buy something to keep me happy until they get here!


----------



## Lunaty

kiwimama said:


> hi :wave: It's another soon to be addicted fluff mummy! We got our first cloth in the mail on Friday and tried it over the weekend and loved it! A snazzipants fitted nappy with a bummis wrap. Soooo super cute and even after 4 hours no leaks whatsoever! I've bought a few issybear pockets from Aussie now so just waiting on them to arrive. May have to buy something to keep me happy until they get here!

:hi: good to see you here :thumbup:

Ive been looking at the snazzi pants ones too as they look ver absorband and a nice fit too, though i am not really a fitted nappy person LOL

Youll have to make a pic soon ;)


----------



## saraendepity

Twiglet said:


> I made Caitlyn two taggies before I swore never ever to make her a taggie again and she bloody loves the things :haha:
> 
> How much would you want for one Sara? I can pay next wednesday so just lemme know :flower:
> 
> I need to buy maternity clothes too! Boooooooooooo.
> 
> And some super cute newborn nappies :nod:

erm dunno just enough to cover materials and postage...£5 ???


----------



## Monkeh

Just got my council initiative tots bots in :) 10 bamboozles, 5 boosters, 2 wraps (though I'll be buying nicer wraps!) a mesh laundry bag and a roll of paper liners. :happydance:


----------



## lfernie

Happy New Nappies!! I'm still waiting on my new nappies :(


----------



## mummy_mi

Monkeh said:


> Just got my council initiative tots bots in :) 10 bamboozles, 5 boosters, 2 wraps (though I'll be buying nicer wraps!) a mesh laundry bag and a roll of paper liners. :happydance:

Oh nice!! Wish our council had a better incentive, you get £10 off when you spend £30 on nappies with 3 places, but on the Sheffield real nappy website, one link doesnt work, the other only seems to stock older type nappies and the other doesnt have a website :(

So I guess I'll pass on that!


----------



## purpledahlia

your so lucky i wish my crappy council did an incentive!!


----------



## Jetters

enola said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> How odd is it that I can't wait to use them?! I have this gorgeous nappy caddy and everything is sat ready, newborn wraps and muslins, wipes, liners etc. I just need the baby now!!! :happydance:
> 
> At least you've only got 5 weeks to go... i've got 25!!! :dohh:
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> My crappy council doesn't offer anything either, and I checked my mums, dads and uncles too and none of them do! TUT!Click to expand...


----------



## enola

Jetters said:


> At least you've only got 5 weeks to go... i've got 25!!! :dohh:
> :hugs:
> 
> 
> My crappy council doesn't offer anything either, and I checked my mums, dads and uncles too and none of them do! TUT!

Boooo at rubbish councils! Jetters aren't you covered by RNFL? https://www.realnappiesforlondon.org.uk/scheme/ 

Just think of it this way - you have far more time to build an amazing stash :happydance:

Councils are such idiots if they're not getting on board with helping more women buy more cloth nappies...it's a literal no brainer in terms of waste management!!! Ours offer £25 cashback if you spend over £50 on real nappies (tough task but someone has to do it!) and provide receipts...only trouble is my printer/photocopier has bust! :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

ooh i got my free sample of soapnuts today! Gonna do a washing tomorrow and try them out. what oil do you guys who use it use for frangrance?


----------



## Jetters

Nope! Stupid council.


----------



## JayleighAnn

purpledahlia said:


> ooh i got my free sample of soapnuts today! Gonna do a washing tomorrow and try them out. what oil do you guys who use it use for frangrance?

You can use lavender or tea tree it says on everything I've seen. I'm gonna order some next week I think.


----------



## saraendepity

i tried both Tea tree and Lavendrr and i prefer lavender...tea tree doesn't really leave much of a smell :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Cool, ill try them 2m. :)


----------



## Monkeh

Where's everyone getting the free samples of soapnuts from? I want some! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

www.inasoapnutshell.co.uk :thumbup:


----------



## Monkeh

Thanks :)


----------



## saraendepity

:d np


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm officially a creepy stalker :haha: Ive gone and added Jensen Ackles bodguard on FB! :blush: Im becoming increasingly besotted by him (Jensen not the bodyguard lol) Im addicted to Supernatural and keep having naughty dreams :blush::blush: I think I must be hormonal or something lol

Anyway I still have toothache and OH is taking me out to watch a boxing match tomorrow! Well he'll watch, I'll have a glass of wine (or 3)!!

Cassidy has become very difficult the last few days. Grumpy whingey clingy and fussy when I try getting her for a nap, I actually had to massage her shoulders to get her for a nap earlier!! Really don't know what's up with her at the moment?! She's turning into a right cheeky little monkey too, she will grab me and pinch me and when I say no in a stern voice she just giggles then I just want to cuddle her because her giggle is too cute!

So how has everyone been? xxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

ahh shes right at the start of the clingy phase! Its normal dont worry, It will pass, Just that age. :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Haha perfect timing, I'm supposed to go out and mil is already sceptical about having Cassidy! Now to add clinginess to the mix I guarantee this will be the last time she agrees to have the kids for me LOL! x x


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> hi :wave: It's another soon to be addicted fluff mummy! We got our first cloth in the mail on Friday and tried it over the weekend and loved it! A snazzipants fitted nappy with a bummis wrap. Soooo super cute and even after 4 hours no leaks whatsoever! I've bought a few issybear pockets from Aussie now so just waiting on them to arrive. May have to buy something to keep me happy until they get here!
> 
> :hi: good to see you here :thumbup:
> 
> Ive been looking at the snazzi pants ones too as they look ver absorband and a nice fit too, though i am not really a fitted nappy person LOL
> 
> Youll have to make a pic soon ;)Click to expand...

I took pictures and get one up really soon! The snazzipants didn't leak, but took ages to dry - will try to stick with pockets if I can. Snazzis do their own aios too. Only thing I wasn't happy with was the time it took to get here - I paid $6 for postage of one nappy and they were within Auck so would have thought it was being sent by courier, but ended up being sent by post and took 7 days to get to me! :growlmad: Yes, I was probably really keen for it to get here but $6 is too much to pay for snail mail. (I know these things being that I work in the postal industry!) Have you tried Issy Bears before? I've read great reviews and when I bought some off them, they said they would have a stockist in NZ soon - so yay! :happydance: More nappies even closer to home!


----------



## Lunaty

kiwimama said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> hi :wave: It's another soon to be addicted fluff mummy! We got our first cloth in the mail on Friday and tried it over the weekend and loved it! A snazzipants fitted nappy with a bummis wrap. Soooo super cute and even after 4 hours no leaks whatsoever! I've bought a few issybear pockets from Aussie now so just waiting on them to arrive. May have to buy something to keep me happy until they get here!
> 
> :hi: good to see you here :thumbup:
> 
> Ive been looking at the snazzi pants ones too as they look ver absorband and a nice fit too, though i am not really a fitted nappy person LOL
> 
> Youll have to make a pic soon ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took pictures and get one up really soon! The snazzipants didn't leak, but took ages to dry - will try to stick with pockets if I can. Snazzis do their own aios too. Only thing I wasn't happy with was the time it took to get here - I paid $6 for postage of one nappy and they were within Auck so would have thought it was being sent by courier, but ended up being sent by post and took 7 days to get to me! :growlmad: Yes, I was probably really keen for it to get here but $6 is too much to pay for snail mail. (I know these things being that I work in the postal industry!) Have you tried Issy Bears before? I've read great reviews and when I bought some off them, they said they would have a stockist in NZ soon - so yay! :happydance: More nappies even closer to home!Click to expand...

They actually have a real live store too which ive been meaning to visit! 
That is if you are located n Auckland too?!
I think the snazzipantz are hemp which takes a while to dry in general!

145 Kitchener Road, Milford, Auckland
Monday to Friday 9.30 to 2.30

Saturday 10.00 to 2.00

Phone (09) 488 9996


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> hi :wave: It's another soon to be addicted fluff mummy! We got our first cloth in the mail on Friday and tried it over the weekend and loved it! A snazzipants fitted nappy with a bummis wrap. Soooo super cute and even after 4 hours no leaks whatsoever! I've bought a few issybear pockets from Aussie now so just waiting on them to arrive. May have to buy something to keep me happy until they get here!
> 
> :hi: good to see you here :thumbup:
> 
> Ive been looking at the snazzi pants ones too as they look ver absorband and a nice fit too, though i am not really a fitted nappy person LOL
> 
> Youll have to make a pic soon ;)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took pictures and get one up really soon! The snazzipants didn't leak, but took ages to dry - will try to stick with pockets if I can. Snazzis do their own aios too. Only thing I wasn't happy with was the time it took to get here - I paid $6 for postage of one nappy and they were within Auck so would have thought it was being sent by courier, but ended up being sent by post and took 7 days to get to me! :growlmad: Yes, I was probably really keen for it to get here but $6 is too much to pay for snail mail. (I know these things being that I work in the postal industry!) Have you tried Issy Bears before? I've read great reviews and when I bought some off them, they said they would have a stockist in NZ soon - so yay! :happydance: More nappies even closer to home!Click to expand...
> 
> They actually have a real live store too which ive been meaning to visit!
> That is if you are located n Auckland too?!
> I think the snazzipantz are hemp which takes a while to dry in general!
> 
> 145 Kitchener Road, Milford, Auckland
> Monday to Friday 9.30 to 2.30
> 
> Saturday 10.00 to 2.00
> 
> Phone (09) 488 9996Click to expand...

I did know they had a store but they are miles from us! I've just gone and bought a couple of cushie tushies couture - giraffe and spotty dog! :dohh: I've already caught the bug! :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've just ordered a BB Minky zebra :blush: no one tell Lee lol


----------



## lfernie

I just check Tushie Tuesday to see what it is this week and its a mamascarf! I'm over gettng my boobs out to feed Ryan now that I think I would be harder to cover up :rofl:and Happy New Nappy Jayleigh, I'm still waiting on 5 and they'll probs come on Sat when John is in, not looking forward to it! Thought I'd missed it last weekend :dohh: x


----------



## JayleighAnn

ARGHHH someone rang my phone, I was in bed, so Lee bought me in the phone, apparently told me twice someone was on the phone for me (I don't believe him :smug: ) gave me the phone, I pressed the cancel call button to check the time, cancelling the person on the line :hissy: I rang them back and its some tenancy action person??? WTH? they wouldnt tell me anything on the phone, apparently I have to wait for someone to ring me back?


----------



## saraendepity

omg maybe they are getting you out of the hell hole??


----------



## purpledahlia

ladies i love my mini lala's but they dont fare well overnight, her vest sleepsuit and sleeping bag were all damp this am,


----------



## JayleighAnn

saraendepity said:


> omg maybe they are getting you out of the hell hole??

hmmm maybe! I got a letter from the council today saying that their gonna come and view the flat to make sure we've not done anything to it and then they will make our tenancy secure rather than the introductory tenancy were on, so we will be able to go on the transfer/exchange list :yipee:


----------



## chuck

yoohoo room for 1 more?


----------



## lfernie

Hiii x


----------



## chuck

hi all, Dewi has just gone into his bumgenius v3's...seems to be going ok so far lol!

we only have the BG's hubby wanted a birth to potty deal...but I can see the stash increasing slowly when I have the pennies!


----------



## thelilbump

hi chuck :wave:


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> omg maybe they are getting you out of the hell hole??
> 
> hmmm maybe! I got a letter from the council today saying that their gonna come and view the flat to make sure we've not done anything to it and then they will make our tenancy secure rather than the introductory tenancy were on, so we will be able to go on the transfer/exchange list :yipee:Click to expand...

:happydance: yay hope you manage to get sorted soon :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

chuck said:


> hi all, Dewi has just gone into his bumgenius v3's...seems to be going ok so far lol!
> 
> we only have the BG's hubby wanted a birth to potty deal...but I can see the stash increasing slowly when I have the pennies!

How are you finding them??


----------



## thelilbump

people always seem totally split on the whole BG front. Personally i like them, a great night time nappy for us. Shame about the smell that starts to eminate from them after a while but strip washes sort that.


----------



## purpledahlia

I like them for nighttime. how do u do a strip wash?


----------



## Blob

I use them for nights all the time :thumbup: Striping them is just rinsing them over and over again to get rid of the soap that might have built up in them...however i now just bleach mine every so often and nothing smells.

Jayleigh i got my fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Quick question about longies/shorties etc. (this may be stupid btw :lol:) Are they instead of a wrap? eg, can I use them over, say, bamboozles without the wrap?

:blush:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah you can as long as they are lanolised :)


----------



## Monkeh

That's what I thought, thanks! :)

*goes on over to cloth nappy tree woolens section* :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

YAY for more wool love!! i have a skirtie coming :) cant wait for it to get here:) Kirstin how are you hun?? havent seen you round for a bit :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn's been given £100 by her Godparents and they're letting me buy washable wipes and cloth nappies with it :wohoo:


----------



## saraendepity

OMG thats great!! what you gonna get??


----------



## Twiglet

I dunno! I had an uber long list but now I need to shorten it! 

I like the cheeks and cherries wipe set...dunno if its worth it though? :shrug:

And then I'm thinking more BG's [in pretty colours :cloud9: ] or something else...I dunno yet! I'm hypothetical shopping at the moment :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

I *think* sarah has the cheeks and cherries set? cant rem for sure but i think so...


----------



## saraendepity

LOL..........my list is MASSSSSSSIVE at the moment but i am sooo sooo desperate for a HL bedbug.....i'm getting soooo mad :hissy: i cant find them anywhere!!!


----------



## Twiglet

I need to get some good night time nappies. I hate the BB minki and Itti Bitti's dont fit her. Ideas welcome girlies :flower:

I just saw some lovely bamboo wipes for £12.99...I'm torn! :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL Pop ins are good night nappies but they wont last forever as with the extra Nighttime booster they wouldnt fit very long IYKWIM....Daisy is only 18lbs and they are starting to get a bit of a squish! i'm looking at HL bedbugs..............I might have found one now:yipee: and Wildchild night nappies at the moment.....i have a Goodmama Goodnight and i love it !!! but they are a nightmare to get hold of :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Caitlyn's 19lbs so that wouldn't work for me :haha:

I'll go have a look at wildchilds! :D


----------



## thelilbump

i'm tempted by wild child too, really trying to convince the OH for a bed bug but he only likes the Butterfly design and I am right in thinking bedbugs only come in the dipdye aren't i?


----------



## saraendepity

no you can get them all one colour or white...well natural :)


----------



## JayleighAnn

Have you tried Weenotions Night Notions? I've never had one but I've heard their good.
We have a Nappies by Minki Slinki Minki and it lasts him from 6.30pm-10.30am (thats the longest I've tested it) and his clothes and skin are still dry.
I've also been using the free Little Lamb nappies for night and they work really well for us, sometimes his skin is a bit damp though.


----------



## Twiglet

I want a weenotions but they're quite pricey but someone else is paying so I may just do it :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Oh god... my first Blueberry just arrived... I am in LOVE! :cloud9:

It was a bargain- £16.50 new inc postage from a ebay shop! But now, I KNOW for sure there goes my £250 cloth nappies limit... farewell, sensible limit...


----------



## Jetters

Oooh, and I won 4 patterned mother-ease small wraps on ebay for £8 inc postage, and she added an extra wrap to the package for free that she found! BARGAIN!


----------



## chuck

Ah the Sun is out so the nappies are drying on the line - they look all pretty!


----------



## thelilbump

aww yay for bargains and sunshine :happydance:

Sara; I had a look at the HL site and saw they did them in neutral with embroidery! Never seen them over here and she has no custom slots left :hissy:


----------



## sezzlebum

you can get jersey print bedbugs too, i have one of them and 2 obv, i prefer the obv
i have 2 old style wnnn, 1 obv and 1 jersey print both excellent :)
and my wild child has just arrived :D

was looking for another bedbug, :o at the prices on bibs and bots..... for that price id want the nappy to change and wash itself lol

stashy piccyture give or take a few

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/IMAG0400.jpg

just the ittis

https://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d181/elle-lea/IMAG0405.jpg​


----------



## thelilbump

aww you ahve the strawberry fields itti I luurvvvee that 1!

Fab stash!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Wow great stash!!


----------



## Twiglet

Jealous that itti's fit your LO :dohh:


----------



## Faerie

:hi: ladies, long time since I've been around :flower:

Sofia had loads and loads of rashes and I stripped her nappies a million times and nothing seemed to help. Put her in moltex for a few days then did an elimination process to see which were the trouble makers. She's still in moltex at night though, stupid pop-in has gone all rough and nasty.


----------



## kirsten1985

What was causing the rash Henny? :hugs:


----------



## Faerie

I dunno! Well, fleece nappies certainly don't help (except the bbs and she can wear the bibandtucker for a short time) plus anything that rubs, she couldn't wear her ittis for nearly a month. Now she can wear them but I just put loads of weleda nappy cream on, and basically every time I wash the nappies I strip them. She's been getting dry skin on her arms and legs too :(


----------



## Tacey

Faerie, have you been to the doctor or seen your HV? It sounds like Sofia might have sensitive skin. I've just been given some creams for eczema and it's already really improving the dry skin and nappy rashes we kept getting. Worth a try.


----------



## saraendepity

Sezzle i'm calling Dibs on your fluff when your LO grows out of anything!!LOL thats one sexy stash!!!

thanks for your Offer on CNT...i have managed to get my hands on a Bedbug :yipee: (maybe 2) Double :yipee: :haha: how is everyone ?? 

Hope Sofias bum rash clears hun..Daisy is still suffering but hers seems to be going (she has thrush :cry: )


----------



## Lunaty

Morning everyone!
Cole slept on his COT for the first time.. he had a very good first stint of 5 hours and then got up at 4 only to cry for about an hour :dohh:

I just went in every 10 min to calm him and he eventually fell asleep again.. yay i feel so good.. no more bloody rocking in the pram or feeding him to sleep :happydance:

To celebrate i need to get some nice nappies LOL 
Also my baby boy fits in medium itti's now (though they are still a little big but no leaks yet!)

Sara i still havent gotten an email back, i think she is out on holiday (the woman that stocks tushies in NZ) she's got a coupleo f prints listed that i can buy but the giraffe is not on there.. im sorry :(


----------



## purpledahlia

aw well done to cole sleeping in the big boy cot! :)

I am starting to get a smell from nappies after only a couple of hours is it time to do a strip wash?


----------



## sezzlebum

purpledahlia said:


> aw well done to cole sleeping in the big boy cot! :)

wss:thumbup: wish aimee would sleep in her cot, my backs killing:dohh:



purpledahlia said:


> I am starting to get a smell from nappies after only a couple of hours is it time to do a strip wash?

yep id say so:flower:

:thumbup: for the bedbugs :D

lilbump you wanna try a jersey knit one? can borrow mine if ya do chick


----------



## saraendepity

its ok Sam...i'll get one off Donna :) she has them in stock now so i can get one from her...thanks for trying for me tho babes :hugs:
YAY for Cole sleeping in his big boy cot :) thats great..daisy only went in hers about 3 weeks ago :dohh: LOL 

Claire.. i'd defo say it was time for a strip babes

everyone doing the you know what on F Book for easter make sure profiles are in as i am sorting it all out tonight or tomorro night so we can get going:) i think its only Sam and Henny who we are missing now :) Sezzle i'm PMing you about it now hunny...i'm sure you would be interested :) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

yey! can i edit my profile tho? with a more accurate weight? or will *whoever* work it ouit?

and strip wash - what exactly do i do? rinse it loads?!


----------



## Lunaty

I would have waited longer but he slept a lot better in his own room when he was still in pain.. now that his meds are working and he is feeling a bit better i didnt want to switch him over to our room again..

And the cot thing was a last minute dissision as he had crapped all over his pram (literally everything was covered as mister got his feet in it too!) so i couldnt use the pram as it was still wet form me washing it :haha:

So the only option i had was his cot or the bassinet in our room and i thought, what the heck, see f he will go down (he was overtired at the time) and it took him 40 min of crying with me checking in every 10 min and he eventually self settled!!! I was so close to throw in the towel and get him up to comfort him but im glad i left him...

It is now taking less and less tme for him to settle.. i just put him down and only had to go in 2 times :happydance:

Im so annoyed about those bitti brites!!! I was so ready to order 2 and it will only let me choose pickup form mainland!!! Grrrr whats that all about! :growlmad:


----------



## Lunaty

double post


----------



## Twiglet

:wohoo: I cant wait! I've saved the money for the nappy :haha:

Caitlyn's money from her Godparents is sitting in my purse, waiting to go into my bank, ready to be spent on nappies!


----------



## saraendepity

awww thats great sam :) the main thing is you are all getting plenty sleep !!!

Claire...just add another post with any updates you wanna add...i'll add it into your profile as i'm gonna PM everyones profiles to their partners when i partner up
strip wash - full detergent cool long wash full detergent hot long wash then rinse rinse rinse rinse till there are no suds left in the machine when they rinse :) i also use vinegar on the second wash and first rinse too :) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Oww damn completely forgot about the whole thign with everything that was going on (just as i thought Cole was sound asleep he wakes up 3 times in a row :dohh) 

Anyhow.. was that the fluffy thing on facebook?!
What did i have to do again?


----------



## saraendepity

sam we need a profile for you ...just the same format as the mas one..its in the descussions bit :)


----------



## saraendepity

sam we need a profile for you ...just the same format as the xmas one..its in the descussions bit :)


----------



## purpledahlia

suds ????????????????? 

full detergent as in one tablet like normal? and is this just for the inners/boosters or for everything?


----------



## purpledahlia

suds ????????????????? 

full detergent as in one tablet like normal? and is this just for the inners/boosters or for everything?


----------



## saraendepity

sam we need a profile for you ...just the same format as the xmas one..its in the discussions bit :)


----------



## Lunaty

Yay i finally found it LOL..
Same spending limit too?

* ahhyes i just found that discussion bit too :dohh: im not that big of an expert on facebook haha


----------



## Twiglet

I'm going to bed soon. I've planned my evening out tomorrow...spending money on nappies :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

LOL bubbles claire...yeah whatever you are meant to use for a full wash :) 

LOOL look at us all with our double and treble posting!hehe


----------



## saraendepity

LOL bubbles claire...yeah whatever you are meant to use for a full wash :) 

LOOL look at us all with our double and treble posting!hehe


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hi everyone! Popping in from second tri to ask a few questions, hope you don't mind 

We've decided on cloth diapers for all the obvious reasons! After doing some research, I think we're going to go with some all-in-ones. I had initially scoped out the BumGenius One-Size Organic All-in-Ones and even bought 12 already as well as created a gift registry for the rest. Now I'm not so sure, I've noticed some people on this forum have had bad experiences with BumGenius (not sure if this is with the style I chose or another...) and I'm wondering if they're too "bulky" for a newborn... I thought of maybe adding some of the X-small and Small All-in-Ones to the registry, on top of the One-size...

I would appreciate any input you experiences ladies can provide, specifically has anyone been HAPPY with BumGenius? Are the One-sizes too bulky for a newborn? How many should I get? 

Thanks for the help!
CJ


----------



## saraendepity

Hi CJ :wave: the BG AIO Organics are Lovely..i know a few other ladies on here use them and LOVE em :) you might want some liners as they dont have a 'stay dry' layer but other than that they are FABBY !! they will definately be too big for a newborn....i got mine when my little one was a good 10 weeks or so and they just fit her tho not perfectly IYGWIM...id definately look into getting some smaller nappies or use terry/musins for the teeny stage!!!

i would also look into other night nappies as these will be fine to start off with but i dont think they would hold a full night of wee :) 

HTH's 

sara

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Sara! Any particular overnight ones you'd recommend that are also AIOs? I just know DH would not agree to anything other than AIOs for simplicity sake 

I did add some microfiber reusable liners as well to the registry, do you think this is good?


----------



## kirsten1985

CJ, I use mainly BG Organic AIOs and I love them looooads, they are my favourite and most reliable nappy, including loads of fancy ones, lol. I tried loads before I settled on them and would recommend them to anyone!

I agree with Sara though, they would be too big for a newborn being one size, I would get some smaller nappies too. I don't know what size they fit my baby at as I spent months faffing with other types, lol.

:D


----------



## saraendepity

ummmmm not too sure on an AIO for nighttimes..have you seen Pop ins? they are really simple to use so you might be able to pursuade OH :) tho i am finding them a little on the small side now so i'm veering more towards fitted nappies that need a wrap......:D


----------



## thelilbump

Evenin ladies. How is everyone? I'll go back and have a read through the posts. 

:wave: CJ.

Sara; Whilst you're here I got your message through FB, not sure what's with it i'm trying to figure it out at min!


----------



## purpledahlia

Im online PM me if i can help!

Im still stuck on this wash thing, strip wash. so i do 

1 - normal wash
2- hot wash
and then 3 rinses?


----------



## thelilbump

i just tend to do 1 hot wash and then rinse until there are no more bubbles tbh!


----------



## purpledahlia

So do you put the outer parts in this hot wash? will it not make colours run? like the outer minki / coloured / patterend part? or just do it on the inners?


----------



## twiggy56

Hi ladies...

im back, with my little bum to get all this fluff into!!

Am i officially in the club now? :haha: :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

purpledahlia said:


> So do you put the outer parts in this hot wash? will it not make colours run? like the outer minki / coloured / patterend part? or just do it on the inners?

I think you should sperate them really yes though personally i just chuck everyhting in and never had a problem!


----------



## purpledahlia

i am so confused how to do it properly still : /


----------



## thelilbump

twiggy56 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> im back, with my little bum to get all this fluff into!!
> 
> Am i officially in the club now? :haha: :blush:

aww congrats :happydance::happydance: hope it all went well. N aww you had her on my bday too!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh hey twiggy!!! Congratulations :D


----------



## lfernie

Congrats twiggy x Claire, I need to do one of these strip washes too my bgs are beginning to smell so I'm just gonna do all the inserts first on a hot wash then keep rinsing then I'll figure out what to do with the outers cos I don't think they are smelly but I was just gonna do them on a forty then keep rinsing or will this not work? :wacko:


----------



## purpledahlia

im not sure tbh? 

would hanging them outside help aswell cos if its gonna be dry tomorrow i will. Also gonna soak the inners in bleach for a bit before a wash, cos altho theyre not stained it will keep them fresher i think


----------



## saraendepity

girls who are stripping - dont do a hot wash first !!! you will 'set' the smell!!! cold/cool wash with full load of detergent then a hot one with full load of detergent then rinse loads till you cant see any bubbles while its rinsing :)


----------



## lfernie

^^thanks, will get their eventually :rofl: x


----------



## purpledahlia

right o, ok, so if i bung them in bleach should i do this after or before?


----------



## saraendepity

before...that way yu will remove all the traces of the bleach when you strip them and the nasty bleach stuff wont touch avas booty:) just make sure you rinse the bleach out really well so it doesnt bleach all your outers and stuff :) 

sara

xxxxx


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> girls who are stripping - dont do a hot wash first !!! you will 'set' the smell!!! cold/cool wash with full load of detergent then a hot one with full load of detergent then rinse loads till you cant see any bubbles while its rinsing :)

hmm i always do the hot wash fist and my nappies are fine when they come out. However, I might try it your way and see if it keeps them fresher longer :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

thats where i get confused, the outers should i just leave them out and once ive stripped the inners then do a regular normal wash with the outers? what about things like fuzzi's and swaddlebees.. i cant bleach them but can i strip them? even tho theyre colour? or shud i just do them in regular wash.. cos if i bleach the inners then the bleach cud go on them in the machine?????? :wacko:


----------



## saraendepity

i've only bleached my inserts once cos they were going a little grey and i cant stand grey stuff thats meant to be white...i soaked them in a little bleach for about an hour or so, rinsed the bucket out with water a few times with them in to get the worst off them, then out them in the bath (i'd judt had a bath so i re used the water to help get some bleach out before they went in the wash) then i did 2 rince cycles to protect my other nappies from the bleach then i did a full strip (cold long wash, hot long wash etc etc etc) :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Does anyone know the name of those things you use in your bed to safely co-sleep with your baby? They are like padded u-shaped things... I think to stop you rolling on them?

I really want to look into them, and have tried googling but have absolutely no idea what they're called... :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

i havent heard of anythin like that Jetters....i know you can get like a nest from summer 

https://www.babysecurity.co.uk/p/360832/summer-deluxe-snuggle-nest-baby-sleeper-cot-pink-.html

is that it?


----------



## Jetters

Yeah that's it, thanks!!

I'm gonna use that for the first few weeks/months I think- before moving to a bedside cot. I want to avoid getting the cot for as long as possible because my bedroom is teeeeeeeny. And I don't want a moses basket cos i've got a Amby for day time naps!


----------



## saraendepity

we used a crib till about 3 weeks ago (she co sleeps fom about 6 am ish still but is in her big cot in her own room now) but the crib was great as it didnt take up too much space :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Jettters ill be selling my nest soon, Avas getting a bit big for it, but by time you pop she will DEF be out it. Its pink tho!


----------



## Jetters

Ooh- even better! I'll definitely have it... keep me in mind??


----------



## thelilbump

we used to have one of them snugglenests, i got mine form amazon but t x maxx sells them for £20 now! Ours lasted us until about 8 months, it was a god send!


----------



## purpledahlia

8 months???? wow, how come so long? Ill prob move her into the cot soon anyways!

Yep jetters will let you know when im selling it you can have first dibs! but if you have a boy ill understand if you dont want it as its pink!


----------



## thelilbump

just because she was diddy and didn't have any problems in it!


----------



## thelilbump

actually just thinking it was about 7 months when we retired it. She slept in it from about 1 month old exclusively till about 3 months and then she moved to crib and we just got it out whenever she was having a bad night.


----------



## purpledahlia

Ava's still got the bits that go next to her tummy on.. the padded bits, i might just take them off and then she can stay in it a bit longer


----------



## Blob

Claire YOU ARE A LAZY BUM :rofl: No talking about sleep for the mummy who was still in bloody bed at 11am!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: :rofl:

I need to buy a proper alarm clock, i fed ava at 7 and turned the computer on and put the blind up n everything! Then put her back down so i cud get ready and i dunno.. just fell asleep? actually really annoyed with myself about it cos my phone alarm is like silent i never hear it! it was set tho TWICE!


----------



## Blob

Gawd!! I wouldnt have bothered going if you werent going to be there :sulk:


----------



## purpledahlia

gah dont make me feel bad! I would of told ya.. but u kno..i was asleep :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## Blob

Booo Hisss Boooo and Anna is still too ill :cry:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

My flips arrived, Sara. As did my lolly :D:D
Thank youuu

x


----------



## saraendepity

:D hope you like em :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I don't mind having a pink- it's me that looks at it after all!! 

Jetters: fighting gender stereotypes one product at a time!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I took Halen back doctors and this time they actually listened to me :happydance: He's given me two new medications for Halen's reflux, but says that if it doesnt show any improvement in 2-3weeks, to go back and they'll sort something else out. We've been given Domperidone and Ranitidine, he has to have the Domperidone 4 times a day, 15-30mins before I feed...so I need to become physic and know in advance when he'll be hungry :dohh: and the Ranitidine morning and night.


----------



## saraendepity

Aw Jayleigh thats great hun, so pleased they listened to you this time...hopefully they will make a massive difference :hugs:


----------



## purpledahlia

hope they work for you, silly question, how do u know if your baby has reflux.. theres 2 kinds isnt there.. ?


----------



## Blob

Wow thats fab hun :yipee:


----------



## thelilbump

fingers crossed for you JL :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

lol if u read this post then you'll kno why i deleted now :muaha:


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> lol if u read this post then you'll kno why i deleted now :muaha:

i wanna no !!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I wanna know aswell!!!

And Claire, we knew with Halen as he projectile vomited after every feed, he wasnt gaining weight properly, he cried most of the night, he had greenish poo.


----------



## Lunaty

JLA that is awesome!!!
Cole has gotten quite a bit better on his new meds though it took about a week...

he still throws up but he hassnt got hi screaming fit anymore and only gets grizzly in the afternoon...(from 3 till about 7-8) so its a good improvement to us!!!

im keeping my fx that your bubs improves too... :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm glad Coles getting better hun :hugs: Halens medicine is rank :sick: I tried a bit and wish I hadn't lol


----------



## Lunaty

did he get omeprazol liquid form???
Cole was on it and it was the worst thing ever.. even in a full bottle of EBM it still tasted awefully bitter

he started refusing it and when i did get it down him he would throw it back up!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Oooh and Halens BB Minky Zebra turned up today :D I put it on without prewashing lol I will post pictures tomorrow as I forgot to take any today :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> did he get omeprazol liquid form???
> Cole was on it and it was the worst thing ever.. even in a full bottle of EBM it still tasted awefully bitter
> 
> he started refusing it and when i did get it down him he would throw it back up!!!

 he's got Domperidone liquid oral suspension and ranitidine hydrochloride liquid oral suspension. He doesn't seem to mind the taste :shrug: he has to have 1.33ml of ranitidine but yet the syringe they gave me isnt that precise so the pharmacist said just guess the .33ml


----------



## Lunaty

LOL we went to a "faith no more" concert yesterday and my head is still cloudy..

Hey girls just a Q
I expressed milk when i got home from the concert (about 2 hours after my last drink), nd i expressed some more this morning (both boobs both times)..

Do you think the milk from this morning is fine or should i dump t too?


----------



## Lunaty

funny thats what they said to me too after they upped his dose the first time (i had to give cole 13mg and they come n 10mg capsules). Domperidone is another name for omeprazol i think.. just a different brand.. like LOsec (which Cole is on atm 20mg )..

if it doesnt work ask for the capsule form as the granules apparently work better according to my Ped...and they dont taste at all!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Your OK to BF as long as ur within driving limits (I think thats 2units??) most alcohol is out ur system in 24hrs


----------



## Lunaty

i should be fine then i had about 7 hours sleep... :) interrupted of course :dohh:, thats probably why i feel like shit now haha


----------



## mummy_mi

Sorry to hijack your chat but Chloe has just been put on ranitidine, a 0.2ml does 3 times a day, she hates the taste of it bless, we only started it yesterday.

Can I ask have you noticed a difference with your LOs, how long does it takes to make a change as so far she still seems to be in pain and grumbly.

Thankies x


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> lol if u read this post then you'll kno why i deleted now :muaha:
> 
> i wanna no !!!!Click to expand...

:haha: I didn't think you'd be talking 2 me coz of the NB's offer :rofl:



JayleighAnn said:


> I wanna know aswell!!!
> 
> And Claire, we knew with Halen as he projectile vomited after every feed, he wasnt gaining weight properly, he cried most of the night, he had greenish poo.

:rofl:

Lol i might aswell say now because i've just seen it posted in another public forum anyway. Don't shoot the messenger but Itti Bitti put there prices up this week and it looks likely (not 100% but going off current conversations) retailers are going to be following suit sooo if you were plannin on buying any in the near future it may be wise to buy sooner rather than later if you can :hugs:


Just to add aswell they're not the only company to issue new prices as of this week!


----------



## Lunaty

mummy_mi said:


> Sorry to hijack your chat but Chloe has just been put on ranitidine, a 0.2ml does 3 times a day, she hates the taste of it bless, we only started it yesterday.
> 
> Can I ask have you noticed a difference with your LOs, how long does it takes to make a change as so far she still seems to be in pain and grumbly.
> 
> Thankies x

I cant advise on the Ranitidine as Cole was never on it.. though it took 2 trips to the doc (the get the dose upped) and eventually a trip to the specialist Pediatrician to get some meds that work.. each time i gave it about a week maybe two but there was litle improvement until we saw the ped..

So if your LO is still grizzly and hard to deal with after a week.. go back!!! Dont let them fob you off..


----------



## JayleighAnn

Mummy_mi I can't really say we only got the meds today :shrug: so I don't know yet. If your not happy with lack of improvement go back! 

Donna noooooooooo nappies can't go up :cry: their already too expensive to convince OH I'll have no chance now unless I do what most of u lot do....lie :D :muaha:


----------



## saraendepity

:argh: who me Lie about nappies?? never :nope:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lie? Err... why have I never thought of this??? :dohh:

Crafty!


----------



## Twiglet

What other companies? Boo silly price uppy's. 

Dont care as Itti's are rubbish on Caitlyn :growlmad:


Bitter...me? Yep :D


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh TLB you have Cushie's!!! I want the spotty! Going to buy it on saturday once I've got the rubbish money in and once the rubbish snow has stopped :hissy:


----------



## Lunaty

girls, would this one be to girly for Cole or could i get away with it?
https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/6/116767806.jpg


----------



## lfernie

I thought about getting that for my LO x


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> girls, would this one be to girly for Cole or could i get away with it?
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/6/116767806.jpg

definately not too girly....i thought about it for Daisy but thought it wasnt girly enough :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Coo eeeeee! Relegated to my iPhone once again! What have I missed?!?

Arghhhhh pants about nappy prices going up, they're expensive as it is!!

I'm officially back at work Monday! :cry: 

x x


----------



## sezzlebum

saraendepity said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> girls, would this one be to girly for Cole or could i get away with it?
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/6/116767806.jpg
> 
> definately not too girly....i thought about it for Daisy but thought it wasnt girly enough :thumbup:Click to expand...

ooo thats lush:cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

I thought about getting that one for Caitlyn Sam and am probably going to so I can use it for my next :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> girls, would this one be to girly for Cole or could i get away with it?
> https://images.trademe.co.nz/photoserver/tq/6/116767806.jpg

I just asked my Oh and he didn;t seem to think it was. It has got pink on it but not too much, that pic is a fair likeness to the real thing tbh


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> What other companies? Boo silly price uppy's.
> 
> Dont care as Itti's are rubbish on Caitlyn :growlmad:
> 
> 
> Bitter...me? Yep :D

erm off the top of my head green kinds and natures babies (but thats only really small increase like 10p_



Twiglet said:


> Ahh TLB you have Cushie's!!! I want the spotty! Going to buy it on saturday once I've got the rubbish money in and once the rubbish snow has stopped :hissy:

Ahh that one is cute i was tempted to keep it myself :haha: I opted for the cupcake one tho!



Bekkiboo said:


> Coo eeeeee! Relegated to my iPhone once again! What have I missed?!?
> 
> Arghhhhh pants about nappy prices going up, they're expensive as it is!!
> 
> I'm officially back at work Monday! :cry:
> 
> x x

:wave: heya, hope you've been ok? Hows cassidy?

Boo for going back to work :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks :) yeah it is such a cool nappy, i mean i have purple nappies for Cole but the pink kinda made me think LOL

DH is color blind so i cant really count on him to give me a good opinion :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Boo to going back to work Bekki! :hissy:

Right no one buy that spotty Cushie otherwise I'll be turning up outside your house with Caitlyn so she can blow raspberries at you :smug:

:rofl: I'm still gutted about Itti's too :( gutted they dont fit at all! Even the large ones dont :hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

I don't mind taking a photo of it if its anymore help to you sam


----------



## anothersquish

Lunaty said:


> Thanks :) yeah it is such a cool nappy, i mean i have purple nappies for Cole but the pink kinda made me think LOL
> 
> DH is color blind so i cant really count on him to give me a good opinion :rofl:

wish my OH were colourblind and couldnt see pink....then Id be able to dress Theo in all the girly fluff....afterall its covered in clothes but at least I could appreciate it....I do like the girly stashes!


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> I don't mind taking a photo of it if its anymore help to you sam

Thats okay babe, it cant be much different :thumbup:
Just a matter of waiting for cash LOL

Just had a massive house bill again grrr.. damn it is so hard having yuor house ont he other sde of the world.. it's a pain in the ass as all the bills are double the money here :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

nah the pics a pretty good likeness. Don't u hate that tho when pics are totally different to the product :grr:

aww rubbish bout your house. Do you rent it out or anythin? Get some money back that way? x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam, Halen has a pink nappy...he loves it lol 
I have also just bought a mainly pink, multi coloured ellaroo wrap sling


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) yeah it is such a cool nappy, i mean i have purple nappies for Cole but the pink kinda made me think LOL
> 
> DH is color blind so i cant really count on him to give me a good opinion :rofl:
> 
> wish my OH were colourblind and couldnt see pink....then Id be able to dress Theo in all the girly fluff....after all its covered in clothes but at least I could appreciate it....I do like the girly stashes!Click to expand...

LOL it's great, you should see him getting dressed sometimes.. it's a good thing he asks for my opinion :rofl:

He's got some drawings from when he was a kid and it has green trees with brown leaves on it :haha: it must be so weird not to see the dfference in those things

I guess thast why he didnt mind the Purple Gro baby :muaha:


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> Sam, Halen has a pink nappy...he loves it lol
> I have also just bought a mainly pink, multi coloured ellaroo wrap sling

LOl a sling is okay though cause eventually YOU are wearing it ;) (or at least thats what i tell myself)

Okay well everyone s persuaded me.. as soon as ive got cash im gonna get myself that nappy :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

its a nice nappy! i think its unisex!


----------



## Lunaty

thelilbump said:


> nah the pics a pretty good likeness. Don't u hate that tho when pics are totally different to the product :grr:
> 
> aww rubbish bout your house. Do you rent it out or anythin? Get some money back that way? x

Yeah the house is rented out , though Dutch law means i am legally not allowed to rent the place out the first 3 years.. and i moved to NZ just 6 months after i got it :haha:

Which means i have to be sneaky with renting it out until next year.. :wacko:

I do get most of it back, but if something breaks (it's furnished) i have to cough up the cash to fix it.. and occasional bills like land rates are not paid for by the renters..


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Sam, Halen has a pink nappy...he loves it lol
> I have also just bought a mainly pink, multi coloured ellaroo wrap sling
> 
> LOl a sling is okay though cause eventually YOU are wearing it ;) (or at least thats what i tell myself)
> 
> *Okay well everyone s persuaded me.. as soon as ive got cash im gonna get myself that nappy *:happydance:Click to expand...

Get Cole that nappy - it doesn't look girly at all. I just got my 2 cushies this morning :happydance: Giraffe and spotty dog and they are oh so soft! They smell delicious as well and I just keep getting them out of the bag to stroke and sniff them. Lucky I'm the only one in my office today or they'd all think I was nuts!


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## Lunaty

kiwimama said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Sam, Halen has a pink nappy...he loves it lol
> I have also just bought a mainly pink, multi coloured ellaroo wrap sling
> 
> LOl a sling is okay though cause eventually YOU are wearing it ;) (or at least thats what i tell myself)
> 
> *Okay well everyone s persuaded me.. as soon as ive got cash im gonna get myself that nappy *:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Get Cole that nappy - it doesn't look girly at all. I just got my 2 cushies this morning :happydance: Giraffe and spotty dog and they are oh so soft! They smell delicious as well and I just keep getting them out of the bag to stroke and sniff them. Lucky I'm the only one in my office today or they'd all think I was nuts!Click to expand...

:rofl: i can see them now, walking in your office and turning straight back out :haha:

yeah i luvv my bumblebee CT! it's great :thumbup:
have yuo tried them on your LO yet?


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> Sam, Halen has a pink nappy...he loves it lol
> I have also just bought a mainly pink, multi coloured ellaroo wrap sling
> 
> LOl a sling is okay though cause eventually YOU are wearing it ;) (or at least thats what i tell myself)
> 
> *Okay well everyone s persuaded me.. as soon as ive got cash im gonna get myself that nappy *:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Get Cole that nappy - it doesn't look girly at all. I just got my 2 cushies this morning :happydance: Giraffe and spotty dog and they are oh so soft! They smell delicious as well and I just keep getting them out of the bag to stroke and sniff them. Lucky I'm the only one in my office today or they'd all think I was nuts!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i can see them now, walking in your office and turning straight back out :haha:
> 
> yeah i luvv my bumblebee CT! it's great :thumbup:
> have yuo tried them on your LO yet?Click to expand...

Not yet, only just got them couriered this morning. I'll give them a wash tonight and use them tomorrow. We should be able to have an almost 100% cloth bum tomorrow - we're off to the zoo so hopefully no major leaks!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks for your help ladies! I've added 12 X-small BG AIOs to my registry, since the One-size ones are likely too big for a newborn. I've also added some hemp doublers to increase nap and night-time absorption. So far, I will have 12 X-small AIO, and 36 BG Organic one-size AIO. Hopefully she'll be able to start wearing these when she is 2 months or so (if not before!) so that I don't have to do daily washes ;-)

In my research I've also come across a wonderful sounding Canadian product, the AMP line https://www.ampdiapers.com/ I'm in love with the Stay Dry AIOs, may have to get some of these too, especially if I don't get all the BGs on my registry. They are cheaper but definitely comparable RE: quality as far as I can tell!! Check out all these colour options! https://www.ampdiapers.com/static.php?page=AMP AIO color chart


----------



## thelilbump

I think there might have been a thread about them nappies a while back :thumbup:


----------



## chuck

Anyone used Lollipop pocket nappies? 

There are lollipop rainbow pockets on sale and they look CUTE...was wonderoing if they are any good?

https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/shop/erol.html?698x1376


----------



## Junebug_CJ

So I ended up changing my mind, just ordered 12 small AMP Duo Pocket Diapers (have ordered microfleece, hemp AND bamboo inserts...), which can act as AI2 or pocket diapers. Figured some pocket diapers may be a good addition to my BG Organic AIO one-size... I've apparently become addicted to online shopping for cloth diapers, it has taken up A LOT of my time today


----------



## NattieLou

I'm behind, so have a lot of catch up reading to do on this thread, but I'm returning as a new mummy rather than as a preggo. :happydance: Our little boy was born at 38 weeks exactly, a natural, hypnobirthing home birth. I'm absolutely in my element. :cloud9: Isaac has been in fluff from day 1. We've been a bit limited due to his diddiness, so it's been mainly muslins with 1 nature babies stuffable lite and a couple of diddy diapers. We've collected another couple of stuffables though and have ordered some custom made teeny tiny pockets from an etsy WAHM. So glad we went cloth from the start, and my husband is loving it too. Isaac's been cluster feeding and hence has been a wet and poopy nappy machine, so we actually got to the point today when we ran out of clean dry nappies and resorted to a couple of t-shirt diapers. 
https://hubpages.com/hub/The-No-Sew-T-shirt-Diaper
I actually love them more than the muslins as they are super soft, and have a bit of stretch so we can get them really trim. I'm considering a trip to Primark to stock up on some cheapy kid's tshirts to use for nappies. :haha:


----------



## lfernie

chuck said:


> Anyone used Lollipop pocket nappies?
> 
> There are lollipop rainbow pockets on sale and they look CUTE...was wonderoing if they are any good?
> 
> https://www.teamlollipop.co.uk/shop/erol.html?698x1376

I bought these, think iput a pic of ry with one on the cloth bum thread and done a review in the review thread! They're a bit bulky but I find they're a great night nappy x


----------



## JayleighAnn

NattieLou said:


> I'm behind, so have a lot of catch up reading to do on this thread, but I'm returning as a new mummy rather than as a preggo. :happydance: Our little boy was born at 38 weeks exactly, a natural, hypnobirthing home birth. I'm absolutely in my element. :cloud9: Isaac has been in fluff from day 1. We've been a bit limited due to his diddiness, so it's been mainly muslins with 1 nature babies stuffable lite and a couple of diddy diapers. We've collected another couple of stuffables though and have ordered some custom made teeny tiny pockets from an etsy WAHM. So glad we went cloth from the start, and my husband is loving it too. Isaac's been cluster feeding and hence has been a wet and poopy nappy machine, so we actually got to the point today when we ran out of clean dry nappies and resorted to a couple of t-shirt diapers.
> https://hubpages.com/hub/The-No-Sew-T-shirt-Diaper
> I actually love them more than the muslins as they are super soft, and have a bit of stretch so we can get them really trim. I'm considering a trip to Primark to stock up on some cheapy kid's tshirts to use for nappies. :haha:

:hugs: congrats hunny! He's gorgeous :D So glad your using cloth from birth, we did and its great! 
Ladies add your fav WAHM stores to my list please https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/277190-list-your-fav-wahm-stores.html I need more WAHM nappies


----------



## boltonlass

Hi can i please join your little club!

Just started using Flip nappies but also got some ebay cheap pockets to try and one snazzy red daisy fuzzi bunz.

Used flips all day monday and today is day two of using them now more supplies have arrived (just had 4 to try out on monday then ordered more on wednesday before bogof ended). Hoping to use them in the house for a while to get used to them then to get brave and use them full time.

Really enjoyed reading on here about all the different kinds of nappies but now i have a huge wishlist and no money:cry: - will have to sell more stuff on ebay.


----------



## Vici

Girls, I have no idea why but i never post in here :dohh: BUT i'm here now and will carry on posting!! :happydance:

NattieLou - congrats :D I LOVE that t shirt nappy, never seen that before :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:hugs: vici

Sara... how did you get the flip inserts so soft? I've tried white vinegar but... not really helping. Do you tumble dry?

xxx


----------



## Twiglet

I'm going nappy shopping now! 

Nattie well done on your beautiful boy! :D

I've also done the FB thing already...what a sadsack but I got so excited :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL haha, i need to do a good search now for the easter nappy :happydance: 

It's gonna be fun as ive got a lovely person Yay


----------



## anothersquish

Think Imma sell the car in favour of nappies.....just gone out to go do my horses and the damn thing has a flat tire AGAIN....ffs.


----------



## Monkeh

I'm just about to put Dexter to bed then I'm having a good search for the easter nappy :) Looking forward to it! :D


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Easter nappy? :( What's this? I want to play... :lol:


----------



## Monkeh

FB easter nappy bunny. Everyone's been paired up now though I think! :(


----------



## Jetters

This is probably a daft question, but are there often nappy sales on the big websites?? Cos there's been loads recently, and I REALLY want to stock up on Blueberry nappies, but only a few places sell the sized ones (I don't want the one-size ones yet) and they're soooooo expensive.


----------



## anothersquish

I tend to find that somewhere usually has some sort of offer on...I just browse nappy sites randomly til I come up with something I want in clearance or on sale.....doesnt always work as thats how I ended up ordering my first HL full price because all the ones on sale where too girly!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Sometimes, try smaller retailers though... they tend to take a couple of pounds off here and there.

Have yet to see a bogof blueberry though, tight gits! :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

evenin ladies :wave: Hows everyone? Not been on since the other day I'll see how many pages you girls have racked up haha! 

Ooooh i got my nappy easter partner i have ideas already!

BOGOF blueberries you should be so lucky :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Hehehehe if they were BOGOF they would flyyyyyyyy off the shelves!!! I just thought bulk buys/ couple of quid cheaper makes a big difference!


----------



## Twiglet

Right girlies!

I need helllllllp, night time nappies that are fairly cheap and pretty and reusable wipes...I'm reaching towards the cheeks and cherries set but surely I could get some cheaper and just make my own solutions and buy two mesh bags?! 

Basically, what I'm saying is, Caitlyn has £100 to spend on nappies and I need help spending it! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Nattie - congrats :happydance:

Boltonlass; :wave: welcome!

Only 2 pages girls I am appalled :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

I hate blueberries so am quite glad they're never on BOGOF as that way they're not the first nappy I see when I go onto a nappy site :blush: 

I only have one and that's a bamboo one which I like a little but not much :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

What night nappies have you tried so far twiggy?


----------



## Monkeh

Twiglet said:


> Right girlies!
> 
> I need helllllllp, night time nappies that are fairly cheap and pretty and reusable wipes...I'm reaching towards the cheeks and cherries set but surely I could get some cheaper and just make my own solutions and buy two mesh bags?!
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying is, Caitlyn has £100 to spend on nappies and I need help spending it! :rofl:

What's the set on C&C? The cheeky wipes? I have them but I've pretty much stopped using the boxes. I have the wipes dry and just use a spray solution of chamomile tea, couple of drops of lavender and some baby oil on his bum then wipe with dry wipe. I think you'd be cheaper buying wipes and making your own solution. 

Don;t know about night nappies though. I use a flip at night with my HH booster in it.


----------



## anothersquish

ooo pretty night nappies Wild Child or Wee Notions Night notions orrrrrrr Holdens Landing bed bugs.

I love them allllllllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

This again makes me realise a) I have too many nappies and b) im obsessed.....


----------



## thelilbump

Talking of night nappy has anyone tried a cushie tushie overnight? As they're bamboo cotton i'm tempted to try them but a bit scared to!


----------



## Twiglet

Thats what I thought Monkeh as I already have oils and chamomile tea bags and I did think £35 was a bit steep for them.

At the moment I use BG V3 TLB but I dont like the feel of microfibre :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Squish thats why I asked :haha: I knew you'd have some ideas :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

thelilbump said:


> Talking of night nappy has anyone tried a cushie tushie overnight? As they're bamboo cotton i'm tempted to try them but a bit scared to!

not yet....Its not a good enough fit on Theos thighs to risk an overnight stint. Not that its leaked during the day but hes still on the small side of the weight range so I reckon it might gape at the leg somewhere and hes bound to pee out of it....he tries very hard to outpee/leak out of everything :)


----------



## anothersquish

OOO and I hate microfibre...it attracts any piece of anything and it sticks in it and wont come friggin out. several of my mircofibre inserts have bits of haylage in I cant get out!!!

If I had to pick ONE night nappy it would be the WNNN, the 'need' a wrap but they are so absorbent that my OH forgot to put a wrap on Theos and it was DRY on the outside in the morning and hed peed loads in it...we have established he is not exactly a light wetter LOL


----------



## anothersquish

On the insert front....I am into hemp atm....anyone any ideas where I can get a trifold type hemp insert?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Twiglet said:


> Right girlies!
> 
> I need helllllllp, night time nappies that are fairly cheap and pretty and reusable wipes...I'm reaching towards the cheeks and cherries set but surely I could get some cheaper and just make my own solutions and buy two mesh bags?!
> 
> Basically, what I'm saying is, Caitlyn has £100 to spend on nappies and I need help spending it! :rofl:

I have a 10% discount there if you like x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh only if you dont mind Femme? I'd love it! :D


----------



## Blob

I use my cushies at night :thumbup: those and BGs are my favs at night!!


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, I'm tempted by so much :haha: why did they give me money for her nappies?! Should have just giving me a gift for her :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Blob said:


> I use my cushies at night :thumbup: those and BGs are my favs at night!!

Thanks! Thats good to know coz your LO's older too, now Millie's bladder's a bit more controlled she's starting to out pee a few of her nappies, are you finding this too? 

Think i might be brave and try the cushie one night :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

i have used mine at night and it held up well and Cole wee's heaps at night!


----------



## purpledahlia

I just got home, and after my first night out after having ava,and looking up nappies for Easter fluffy bunny........... errr.. obsession? 

i cant find th right one. :hissy: 

Im having issues wiht itti's, and my BG stinks, will post properly in the AM when my brain works


----------



## Junebug_CJ

anothersquish said:


> On the insert front....I am into hemp atm....anyone any ideas where I can get a trifold type hemp insert?

https://www.ampdiaperstore.com/catalog.php?category=15

Here are the ones I've ordered. I have the AMP Duo Pocket diapers ordered (24 of them, oops!) and have also ordered the 3 layer hemp inserts, 2 layer hemp inserts, microfibre inserts and bamboo inserts. I think this will be a good overnight diaper!


----------



## thelilbump

purpledahlia said:


> I just got home, and after my first night out after having ava,and looking up nappies for Easter fluffy bunny........... errr.. obsession?
> 
> i cant find th right one. :hissy:
> 
> Im having issues wiht itti's, and my BG stinks, will post properly in the AM when my brain works

:haha: 

did u have a nice night off? 

Yea it's a problem with BG's they need a strip wash. Do your Itti's smell though or is it somethin else? :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

My flips stink, and I stripped them and they started to stink again after a day. Think I'm going to try stripping them then stripping again! 

Tell me if I'm doing something wrong with the strip wash: I do an empty 90 degree wash to get rid of any soap in machine, then I wash at 30 degrees, then up to 60, 40, then rinse rinse rinse til there's no more bubbles. I don't use detergent at all during stripping. Should I be using it for the first wash?


----------



## thelilbump

I use full scoop of detergent on the hot wash tho i'm not sure if i've being doing strip washes right but it seemed to work.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah use a full load of detergent for your first wash :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

well i tried a strip wash but clearly didnt work..

the ittis im not sure what it is, all the inserts just seem to smell a bit too,she seems to get damp from them so there must be a leak somewhere and i think shes more of a heavy wetter than i thought.

Im gonna bleach all the inserts tomorrow, then try stripping them again. but do you put the outer bits in the strip? and if i go up to 60 will the colours run?


----------



## anothersquish

I wash all my nappies at 60, never had any problem with Ittis running at all and I have ittis in all my nappy washes. 
You could try putting some vanish in the wash at 60 when you go to strip them, I always put them on two rinses after Ive vanished them but it seems to keep them all completely smell free.


----------



## Monkeh

Might try vanish. I have some for my regular washes, but didn't think to use it on nappies. Will give it a go!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've noticed ittis can only contain Molly for about 2h a lot of the time, otherwise they start to leak. But that's the AIOs... are the SIOs the same for you?


----------



## anothersquish

I have nappy specific vanish stock....a tub of powder and a stick bar thing just incase I find a stain :)


----------



## purpledahlia

Well i just changed her and i reached for her baby pink medium SIO itti, and when it was on, i checked all round her legs and there was clearly a gape, but the problem is i cant snap it tighter round the stomach or it will hurt her, so shes getting bigger but her legs are still pretty skinny and long, so its not fitting. I dont know if thats the case on them all, i dont think it is, but then its pre-loved so maybe the baby before had chunkier legs and the elastic is stretched?? Ill need to check them all, But yeh it happens with the AIO's too. Maybe shes just growing out of the itti fit?


----------



## purpledahlia

ill need to get some vanish, going to tesco later need white vinegar too!


----------



## thelilbump

yea they do need changing frquently ittis, i found the mini boosters a great help tho :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I refuse to buy SIOs because of the gape. They fit her tummy, but never the thighs and when it comes to explosive poops I was forever scrubbing her clothes with my vanish bar. The AIOs are far better at containing but definitely need changing more often.

I'm still forever scrubbing poop stains with the vanish bar though, in case of stains, so maybe that's why we've never had smell issues?

*wow, that was littered with ridiculous spelling mistakes... :dohh:*


----------



## purpledahlia

see ive never had stains on her clothes or the nappys so ive never needed to use anything on it? Possibly did sort the smell issue. Ill try some things tomorrow when i do a washing. I also think ill dry them outside cos the sun has been shining here for days.
I think aswell because shes a heavy wetter i probably wont reach for ittis first now as the more booster bits in them the bigger the gape will be!


----------



## anothersquish

Sunshine?! We have snow....grrr. Waiting for it to melt so I can go fetch my horses in, I hate snow.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Try a WN AI2. They're quite adjustable really, and are an amazing fit on Molly. Absorbency is OK, still every 2-3h but no gape at all.


----------



## Blob

Yea see i worry if i have a really tall slim baby that they wont fit :grr: 

However we have come to the decision that this baby is going to be fat rolly polly and emotional :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: :rofl: 

Well i think Ava is built quite like Tabs, long and thin. (altho Ava may well chub out still till shes walking, but then tabs did that too eh)

I cant afford WN atm but i like the mini lala fit and issy bears fit. and the itti AIO's, theyre my fav <3 

Im gonna do a big wash on monday with ALL my nappies, strip them all and bleach the inserts so she will have to be in disposables for the day but hopefully it will sort any smell issues and also will check the gape on every itti aswell when they dry. Some of them have tighter elastic


----------



## Vici

I am sooooo bad. I've just bought 10 ittis :wacko::dohh::happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

:haha: what colours?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl: good work!


----------



## Vici

Yellow, Lime, Hot Pink, Strawberry Fields, Dark Purple, Red, Baby Pink, Rockmelon and Ivory all in large :D

And 1 lonely Lime in medium :D


----------



## purpledahlia

HOT PINK??? niiiiiice!!


----------



## Blob

Oooooooh NICE!! I want more :cry: :hissy: :cry:


----------



## sam#3

:hi:

im re-joining after harry outgrew the kushies AIO's i had and the little lambs didnt fit in his trousers!!! 
i lapsed and went to disposables for the past 6 months and am now going back to cloth :)


----------



## Blob

Yaay awww he is so so cute btw :)


----------



## sam#3

:cloud9: thanks sweet, i think so but i guess im biased!!!! :)


----------



## Blob

:lol:


----------



## sam#3

since thurs i have bought 4 diff nappies to try and am now after a bg organic too....... im going to end up addicted i can see it coming!!!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Blob

I dont know how anyone can resist the fluff :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm yeah ive had the gaping problem recently too!

As for smelling.. no i always put a bit of white vinegar in the wash and was them all on heavy duty on hot.. :)


----------



## sam#3

now ive just signed up on the cloth tree site...... ooooh dear my bank is going to shout at me but like you say.... who can resist.... :rofl:


----------



## chuck

Ok so i dry pail the BG's we use and bung them in the bucket in a mesh bag - I take the insert out, unpopper them and stick the velcro to the laundry tabs etc etc....

Do I have to empty the bag of the nappies intro the washing machine or can i pop them in there i the mesh bag?


----------



## sam#3

do many of you use wonderoos? are the slim fitting for under trousers? im looking at some pre-loved ones and wanted some advice first!! :)


----------



## Twiglet

I use them and like them, they're ok fit wise...I still prefer my flips though, me and flips have a love affair going on :haha:

I bought the cheeky wipe set! From Mothercare of all places! And then bought her two toys and have £40 left for nappies on wednesday :wohoo:


----------



## kiwimama

We had a full day of fluffy bum on Saturday. Took her to the zoo (in her giraffe print cushie - thought it was appropriate!) and didn't have any problem with leaks. Was in her spotty dogs cushie last night and no leaks! :happydance: 

Oh yes just something I've been wondering about - what do you do if they do a huge poop when your out and about. Say you are somewhere with no toilets, what do you do with the poop? Just kinda fold the nappy up and put it in a bag until you get home? :shrug:


----------



## purpledahlia

I had the same question when i started kiwi, I now, just fold the nappy up, with the liner and wipes in it or i put them in a nappy bag, and then sort it when i get home, :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I put the dirty nappy in a nappy bag too, some people i think flush the toilet and sorta hold the nappy against the side, but id rather carry a dry dirty nappy than a soaking wet one!


----------



## Blob

I really wanted to go to the zoo today :(


----------



## Twiglet

The Zoo is too far away for me to just go :cry: and we live near Woburn Safari as well so it'd be ace if we could take Caitlyn.

I've taken my doppler out of hiding :haha: cant wait to use it...have also ordered one off of here [a different brand :dohh] as I liked that one more. Liam doesn't know yet :smug:


----------



## purpledahlia

Why didnt you?


----------



## Twiglet

And blob 6 days till your wedding day! :wohoo: exciting!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Good evening ladies :hug:


----------



## Twiglet

Hello there Bekki! :kiss:


----------



## sam#3

:hi: all 

erm a quick question..... where is the best place to buy itti's and boosters???

i need to bar myself from this computer i have NO self control!!!!! :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Sorry Sam cant help with the itti question as I'm officially in a mood with them :haha:

Fill your pants and cheeks and cherries have them I think, TLB's shop Millie's nappies also have them :flower:


----------



## sam#3

thanks sweet.... why the mood with them (dare i ask!!!)


----------



## princessellie

hi everyone, im baaaaack! well i havent officially been anywhere, just not been in here for ages lol

x


----------



## anothersquish

day one of nappy buying ban......im going crazy already.....


----------



## Twiglet

Hello Ellie! Hope you are all good :) 

Erm, my nappy I ordered, did I order it with aplix or poppers?! I cant remember. If you cant either [not that I expect you too :rofl: ] I'll go on the hunt and see if I can find out.

Sam, I'm in a mood with them as apparently Caitlyn's bum is too big to be contained in them, her poor little bum cheeks hang out of both the medium and large :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Squish, does the nappy ban include wipes, wraps, babylegs etc? :lol:


----------



## sam#3

awww lol bless her!!! chubba bum baby!!


----------



## anothersquish

Nappy ban includes everything nappy related unfortunately. I have to make it to next Sunday...though I have asked Femme to keep hold of a Pop-In for me that I will sneak in the house next week and claim I kept to my week nappy ban..which I will have done....sort of.


----------



## mummy_mi

sam#3 said:


> :hi: all
> 
> erm a quick question..... where is the best place to buy itti's and boosters???
> 
> i need to bar myself from this computer i have NO self control!!!!! :blush:

These have them cheapish at the minute but it runs out tonight, HTH x

https://www.clothiebots.co.uk/


----------



## JayleighAnn

OMGGGGG guess who won the Nappy Garden Cloth San Pro :D :D :D


----------



## kiwimama

I've got no money to spend on nappies this week either! :( It's all very sad. The old car needs repairs done to it so no more purchases for awhile. At least I've got 3 that are on their way to me. Should have my itti tomorrow! 
What time is it there ladies? We're at 10am here..


----------



## kiwimama

JayleighAnn said:


> OMGGGGG guess who won the Tushie Tuesday Cloth Pro :D :D :D

I'm guessing you! (What is that?) hehe...


----------



## princessellie

Twiglet said:


> Erm, my nappy I ordered, did I order it with aplix or poppers?! I cant remember. If you cant either [not that I expect you too :rofl: ] I'll go on the hunt and see if I can find out.

is that for me babes? if it is, and if you are who i think you are :lol: then you have ordered black cow in large with velcro? does that sound right? i can always change it if its wrong, let me know anyway :D

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

kiwimama said:


> JayleighAnn said:
> 
> 
> OMGGGGG guess who won the Tushie Tuesday Cloth Pro :D :D :D
> 
> I'm guessing you! (What is that?) hehe...Click to expand...

Yeah but stupid me got the wrong name it was Nappy Garden ha ha It was all the way back on the 17th and I didnt notice!


----------



## Twiglet

Yes Ellie that was for you, didn't make it very clear, sorry! and yes I dont like velcro very much, I like poppers more so if possible could I change it to that? If its too much trouble dont bother :thumbup:

Woo go you Jayleigh!


----------



## princessellie

no thats absolutely fine babes, will change it on my list now so i dont forget haha

x


----------



## anothersquish

https://www.babybots.co.uk/itti_bitti_dlish_aio.htm

bargain Ittis :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Tushie Tuesday on March 1st, organised by yours truly is...:


Spoiler
Issy Bears!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

double post


----------



## anothersquish

ooo issy bears.....*makes note*


----------



## purpledahlia

whats tushie tuesday?


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhhh I like Femme! 

Thanks so much Ellie! :D and still no rush for it...I probably wont need it till april / may time. Plus Liam doesn't know about it :rofl: so the longer it takes the better :blush:

I used a wipe and I love it! I dunno why I didn't use them sooner!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

PD: https://www.babiesnappies.co.uk/


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ok unusual question but you can't probe why I need this information, it's top secret :haha:

Ok so I need to know the dimensions (measurements) of an average one size nappy? I can't find a tape measure and I need the info asap!!

Anyone know off hand?!? LOL!


----------



## princessellie

theres tons of patterns for one size nappies on internet babes

x


----------



## sam#3

the issy bears look so cute!! :cloud9:

thanks for the itti links ladies, im now £40 lighter!!!! :rofl: im excited for the postie to come this week to bring me my cloth :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm not making one, that would be a complete disaster :haha: I just need to find the right sized box to fit one in :winkwink: xx


----------



## Twiglet

I might sell Liam so I can get more nappies...any takers?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hmmmm, maybe...

Does he take bins out? OH is terrible at this... :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep, washes up too :haha:

I could sell him on Ebay and pretend he's 10 BG's?! :shrug: :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

Twiglet said:


> Yep, washes up too :haha:
> 
> I could sell him on Ebay and pretend he's 10 BG's?! :shrug: :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## sam#3

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

selling men on ebay....I like it....problem is mine is being broken soon, hes having a vasectomy, do I have to sell him as damaged goods?????


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> selling men on ebay....I like it....problem is mine is being broken soon, hes having a vasectomy, do I have to sell him as damaged goods?????

:rofl: you should use it as your USP!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Sell him as seconds. "Slight tear to vas deferens" :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

He informs me hes change dhis mind about the vasectomy if it means he has to be sold as seconds. Hope hes open to a life of celibacy...


----------



## saraendepity

lol lets see how long that lasts !!! haha


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Squish sell your OH as 10 BG organic...only thing is they're going quite cheaply! So we'd not get many nappies for them :(


----------



## Lunaty

kiwimama said:


> We had a full day of fluffy bum on Saturday. Took her to the zoo (in her giraffe print cushie - thought it was appropriate!) and didn't have any problem with leaks. Was in her spotty dogs cushie last night and no leaks! :happydance:
> 
> Oh yes just something I've been wondering about - what do you do if they do a huge poop when your out and about. Say you are somewhere with no toilets, what do you do with the poop? Just kinda fold the nappy up and put it in a bag until you get home? :shrug:

jup i just put them in a wetbag and dump em in my pail at home ;)


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> kiwimama said:
> 
> 
> We had a full day of fluffy bum on Saturday. Took her to the zoo (in her giraffe print cushie - thought it was appropriate!) and didn't have any problem with leaks. Was in her spotty dogs cushie last night and no leaks! :happydance:
> 
> Oh yes just something I've been wondering about - what do you do if they do a huge poop when your out and about. Say you are somewhere with no toilets, what do you do with the poop? Just kinda fold the nappy up and put it in a bag until you get home? :shrug:
> 
> jup i just put them in a wetbag and dump em in my pail at home ;)Click to expand...

i put my dirty (poopy) nappies in a nappy sack and then in my wet bag. That way when i get home i can seperate the dirty from the wet.

Glad your Cushie Tushie's went down well :thumbup:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies have you all missed me lol i bet you didn't even notice i was gone haha.
Sorry i know it's been ages and i've not caught onto what's happened but my mom has took a turn for the worst and the op didn't work the big c is still around and she is getting worse.
I've been camping out on fb so i can keep my brother upto date and getting some support off him as he lives miles away so can't help :( 
I hope you are all well and them beatiful lo's are all doing well and behaving xxx


----------



## Lunaty

Oww hun that sucks big :hug:

If there is anything I can help with then let me know!
Good to see you back online though i have seen yuo on facebook so i knew yuo were still around :)


----------



## boltonlass

Well we have managed 2 full days of cloth use and really pleased with how its going. Using the flips and really pleased with them, changing her every 3 hours and no leaks so far, left one on for 5 hours last night cause she fell to sleep early so i left her till her 10pm bottle and didnt leak :happydance:, was pretty full when i took it off though - dont think it would have lasted much longer. Next challenge will be going out in them!!

Got some cheap ebay pocket nappies to try for night time, what would be best to stuff them with, what they come with seems pretty thin. Got loads of the stay dry flip inserts and 2 of the organic flip inserts, would any of these work or is there something else i should get? :shrug:

Cheers.


----------



## dippy dee

Hi ladies a proper hi now let me try and catch up with some of you, 
Hi ellie how was the hols? i've not spoke to you since.
Twig congrats on the bfp hun :hugs:
Sam how is little cole these days? Is he sleeping better now? xx
Purple loving the new prfile pic she is so cute.
Squish how's the ban going????? I'm on a 4 week one but a few might come through the post as a suprise :blush:
HI everyone else lol i can't read so many pages in one go with these 3 off to bed lol
:hugs: to you all xx


----------



## anothersquish

Ban going....slowly....
especially as I just sold some more baby clothes and I have enough in my paypal for the HL bedbug I really want but I have to be restrained.....*eye twitch*


----------



## Lunaty

Cole is doing well on his new meds!
Sleeping in his own cot and 6 hours in a row at that.. i never thought id see the day LOL

Unfortunately the meds are quite expensive and not funded so i cant really go nappy crazy :haha: but ive got my sanity back


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooooo no if you sell something then that isn't part of the ban lol well that's what i say anyhow lol


----------



## anothersquish

Thats what I tried to say too but OH is threatening divorce if any nappies turn up this week ...though to be fair we have discovered a tyre valve on the car is faulty, wed had three flats in the last few weeks and couldnt figure out why as the tyres themselves seemed fine but its the sodding valve so we need to pay to get that done and then something else that wasnt done with the service 3 weeks ago...cars are expensive! 
I do have more nappies on ebay, I am parting with all my tots bots as I want to get some more of the new stretchie bamboozles as we rather like those and Im selling most of my OneLife nappies too as OH doesnt like them (requires too much effort for him) and Im not reaching for them enough sooooooo I am hoping to use the money from them to fund a new Wee notions or Wild Child and an Issy Bear.


----------



## anothersquish

Double post


----------



## dippy dee

I have to behave until the 16th March god knows how lol but we have nearly paid our hols off and we go in 11 weeks time so dh said i can have new fluff to go with BUT i have started making them and the other day i made a tigger one with a tail which is lush lol so dh has now adopted the saying why buy them when you can make them so i have made 3 over the past few days and then have a few more to do as well as a few for a couple of friends but it's not the same i want fluff through the post haha.
Yep cars are expensive ours has just cost us £400 that we could of done with out but it wouldn't go without the new part.


----------



## anothersquish

Had to replace back axel on ours at the service...damn car. Though to be fair its 11 years old and it does very well considering the abuse it gets.

Where the photos of the nappies you have made and why have you not made me a tigger one???!!!!!!


----------



## dippy dee

anothersquish said:


> Had to replace back axel on ours at the service...damn car. Though to be fair its 11 years old and it does very well considering the abuse it gets.
> 
> Where the photos of the nappies you have made and why have you not made me a tigger one???!!!!!!

haha i can't upload onto the pc with this phone :( i killed my decent one last week so i now have a cheap but suprisingly good phone but no usb lead.
I can only text pics lol.
I have made the most lush red with yellow flames nappy as well which i love.
I have a friend who has ordered 15 off of me so she is choosing the material next week :happydance:


----------



## sam#3

i started getting back into cloth thurs eve and since then i have bought 
4 ittis + 2 booster sets + 1 mini booster
a wonderoo
im borrowing a flip
and bought a puddlekins sherpa.......... i need to stop for a while now until they all come!!!!!


----------



## kiwimama

My itti moo moo just came - gosh it's tenny tiny! I even sized up cuz they are meant to be rather small - I hope Ella's tushie fits in it.


----------



## kiwimama

mfdp


----------



## dippy dee

sam the flips are brill, the itti's mini boosters do hold alot for what they are.ooooooooo i've tried a puddlekins me think i may need to look at one lol.

Kiwi mama he itti's seem tiny and on ds they are as he needs a higher rise due to a big bum lol


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: wb donna, hope your mum's on road to recovery now


----------



## princessellie

welcome back donna :D my holiday went brill, thanks for asking hun

were in disposables again atm :( leylas got a really bad sore bum so have been reluctant to use cloth anyway cos the nappy cream wrecks them and to top it off my washing machine blew up the other day and i forgot how time consuming handwashing nappies is so i washed a load and they have been drying on my airer for all day and are still dripping hahaha, i need to wait to get my washer fixed so she will be in disposables for a while now

hope everyone's ok, oh and thanks to everyone who joined my mammy made group on facebook :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

aw nightmare Ellie ! hope your washing machine gets sorted soon and really hop Leylas booty clears up soon :hugs: Daisy still has Thrush as the fecking HV's wouldnt prescribe any more cream without seeing her so we had to wait 3 days for more cream and it came back with a vengence :hissy: NOT HAPPY !!!!!

well i'm on the look out for more fitteds now :) definately becoming favourites at the moment !!! i am slowly groing a little Wool and fitted addiction :blush: LOL and stalking threads EVEYWHERE for more bedbugs: ) 

OOOH i used my Wild Child NN lastnight for the first time and i am well impressed :D lasted all night (about13 hours) with only the bamboo inserts..i decided all that extra padding was a little excessive :rofl: and used Disana Woolies over it...i was no where near full (lol) the outside was barely damp and the stay dry layer was dry as a bone :yipee:

sara

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

How many layers did you use in the WC Sara? Does it fit well on Daisy? I haven't actually used mine overnight yet as it is really gapey at the legs, and gets some bad wing droop after a while of her wearing it :cry:. I love it so much though I really want it to work for us!

I'm with you on the fitted and wool addiction :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Ellie- nightmare about the washer hunny, hope u can get it fixed!

Sara - Have you seen the northern essence better Butt(er) cream? Thats supposed to be good for thrush. I haven't tried it though.


----------



## anothersquish

I gots yelled at....some nappies I bought last week before nappy ban arrived today...along with some bright sleepsuits I ordered...opps!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

lol! What did you get?


----------



## anothersquish

Prettiness.....will take a picture when OH gets back....a part stash pic.....woohoo!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

about time!


----------



## Jetters

Can't WAIT Squish!


----------



## sam#3

No postie to me for 3 days now :hissy:


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I won the Valentine's Day comp on Babi Pur :D An organic bumGenius is coming my way :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Me too :D Felt bad as I have a girl so swapped it with a lovely lady on here for a green flip :D

Congrats!


----------



## Lunaty

whahahaha you are all bad... mind you i have a red itti and a fancy pantz in Moomoo on it's way ;)

hey i have to stock up in Mediums now LOL


----------



## anothersquish

Part stash pic....these are the ones I just had to hand to throw on table and take a snap...I really do have nappy issues!
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Nappies003.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g282/dewsnapponies2/Nappies001.jpg


----------



## anothersquish

oh, I have put like 40 up for sale though!!! Im a GOOD girl!!


----------



## lfernie

What a stash!Love it! x


----------



## thelilbump

fab stash!!


----------



## enola

That is a GORGEOUS stash! Where are the 40 for sale please?...*nosey* :D x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lovely stash squish, I just put a stash pic in the pics thread :)


----------



## thelilbump

I'm sure i got a stash pic i took not so long ago too actually i'll try n remember to go look for it after. It's not as impressive as AS's tho, unless i photographed my store cupboard tho, now thats impressive :rofl:


----------



## kiwimama

Wow great stash pics! I can't even call mine a stash yet with only 6 nappies but it's only been a few weeks since I bought my first one so doing well so far :thumbup: Give me a few mths and I'll have hundreds!:haha:


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> How many layers did you use in the WC Sara? Does it fit well on Daisy? I haven't actually used mine overnight yet as it is really gapey at the legs, and gets some bad wing droop after a while of her wearing it :cry:. I love it so much though I really want it to work for us!
> 
> I'm with you on the fitted and wool addiction :rofl:

LOL wool is just as addictive as cloth!!!! i was worried about leg gape and wing droop but i didnt get any ......she was on the tightest snap (doubled over) but it didnt ....dunno if its cos she was lying down the whole time ???it was still well in place in the morning when i took it off and like i say it definately could have done a good few more hours !!! i used the main insert and the 2 bamboo ones...just left the Microfiber ones out and it worked great :thumbup:



thelilbump said:


> Ellie- nightmare about the washer hunny, hope u can get it fixed!
> 
> Sara - Have you seen the northern essence better Butt(er) cream? Thats supposed to be good for thrush. I haven't tried it though.


might have to have a try with that thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Hooraaaayy! Great stash! :D x


----------



## sezzlebum

beautiful stash :)


----------



## sam#3

wow thats a great stash :thumbup:


----------



## thelilbump

Well my BG are officially stinky so i'm gonna attempt to do a strip wash sara's way tomorrow if i can remember how to do it :laugh2:

I was gonna bleach my inserts today but we've only got fragranced bleach, thought that might be a bit dodgy and didn't take the risk!


----------



## dippy dee

:happydance: i have found a way around the nappy ban, i put an in search of out on another forum and explained that i can't buy now but can soon and would people consider me when de stashing and i now have on hold ready to come to mama lol
1 large wn pocket blue with frogs on the bum
1 one size wn purple minki with dragon on the bum
1 onesize blueberry pocket in camo
1 one size upsy daisy red minki with spiderweb on bum
2 rollicking rascals large fitted 1 black with batman signs on 1 black with spider webs
4 goodmamas fitted 2 cream with coloured stitching 2 boy coloured striped

All i need is some more fitteds and some lovely wool seen as a little someone we all know gave me the wool addiction :blush: I am so happy knowing i have fluff ready and waiting for me.

Thankyou ladies for all your lovely messages about my mom, things took a turn for the worse yesterday but i will not depress this thread about it but i may not be aroung that much for a while xxxx


----------



## Jetters

Yay for the first Squish stash pic!! Where are the ones you're selling??x


----------



## thelilbump

ohh donna :hugs: sweetie


----------



## lfernie

Jetters said:


> Yay for the first Squish stash pic!! Where are the ones you're selling??x

Yeah I'm quite eager to find this sale, although they'll probs be too small for Ry x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

eBay! Tracking Squish down will be tricky :lol:


----------



## thelilbump

i think we need links! Are they all fitteds tho?


----------



## lfernie

I need fitteds, I'm currently a pocket monster! x


----------



## anothersquish

haha only boring ones up for sale atm, OneLife and tots bots....all plain!
Unfortunately I dont think hes gonna get 3 months out of his smalls :( Dunno how much he weighs right now but I reckon hes pushing 11lb...eep! Hes starting to fit in some of his mediums already! 
Freddies dad is taken with the Ittis and hes already baggsied all the AIO smalls I have for him, hes too dinky for them at the moment but I dont think it will be long before he fits in them. I will be heartbroken when I have to sell all my small fitteds, esp the ittis!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I found Squish on eBay! *Champion Stalker!*

She's right, they're boring :lol: How much does Freddie weigh? I wish my OH was taken with them... he just keeps giving me the face whenever I buy a new one. At first he thought I wouldn't keep it up, despite me being the only one to do the washing in this house ever and never once has he been short of clothes :/ I think he means that he can't be arsed washing them, which is stupid because, like I said, he can't be arsed washing anything so nothing's changed!

Though, he does think they're cute and likes her fat little bum in them :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

rofl weirdo....LOL
Freddie was 6lb4oz birthweight, hes being weighed again Friday, apprently they are expecting him to have "lost loads" because of his circumstances....I think hes gonna be bigger, hes likes his boobie milk in a bottle! Tell you though this whole bottle cleaning and sterilising business is a bit much for little ole me...I decided Id do them all this morning before he arrived today and then seal them and put them in the fridge empty (paranoid lunatic) so the steriliser isnt on every 30 seconds. Sent OH out last night to fetch more bottles so I can just wash them and sterilise them all in one go. I only had five bottles, 3 free ones I got from Breastflow and two Tommee Tippee ones I was given as a gift....yesterday was a day of sterilising *pats Avent thingy* Now we have 15 bottles with teats and I ordered 24 bottles that will screw directly to the pump and they should be here tomorrow....make life wayyyyyyyy easier!


----------



## thelilbump

Femme, my Oh was a bit like that at first, thought it was just a fad I was going through, but he really likes them now and helps me choose them etc. He always helps with the housework tho so i'm lucky in that respect! :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Admirable dedication, Squish! You should be incredibly proud of yourself :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> Femme, my Oh was a bit like that at first, thought it was just a fad I was going through, but he really likes them now and helps me choose them etc. He always helps with the housework tho so i'm lucky in that respect! :hugs:

That's the one, it's was a "fad". He accepts now that it's not and I accept tht it isn't cheaper than sposies when you develop a habit :lol:

Generally, he's a star. He washes up, tidies when I haven't had time, takes bins out when he can remember (slight bone of contention with this one...) and cooks almost every evening and I tend to the rest. Nappies, however... he's not great with. He does them but then leaves the used one on the changing table for me to find later :/ Lovely.


----------



## anothersquish

Ah yes but even if its not "cheaper" least you arent throwing your money into the rubbish bin and landfill every day. PLUS they all have resale value so if you keep them for another or sell them on it probably will still work out cheaper (ok, yeah my justifications for buying so many....hahahahaha) 
Funny that, my OH will change the nappies but seems to like leaving them places, or he does what REALLY peeves me off and dumps them in the nappy bucket without sorting them out first, ie he leaves the aplix not fastened to the wash keepers and the pockets/snap in boosters still in etc....drives me mental as I dont really like pulling inserts out with two day old pee on and carefully seperating aplix thats got stuck to pretty fluff because he couldnt be bothered to take two seconds to open it.
Hvae had words about it today though, with two here needing changing, feeding etc I told him hes just got to do it else I may kill him, I know Im not "doing" anything but sitting here but Im either pumping, feeding or cuddling one/both babies from 9am til 3pm and I have no patience for finding nappies chucked around !


----------



## thelilbump

Men huh! Hope he get better as he gets used to it :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

They're a treat aren't they :D I've told him many times but he did the same with sposies... it's rank and, considering he changes her nappy maybe once a day, it's mighty irritating. I'll just leave it on his pillow next time.


----------



## Vici

Oooo, my (sorry, Imi's) ittis arrived this morning. I've tried a large on her to see how it holds out :D


----------



## anothersquish

or leave it under the duvet (ontop of a towel) so he sticks his feet in it when he gets into bed :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

lol femme and AS!!

Vici -Large wow! How is big is Imogen? We're just got a really good fit with the large itti's now but then Ems is on the samller side really so not good comaprison.


----------



## Vici

almost 18lbs :) Had to cross the sides over but she has REALLY chucky legs :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

bless! C ems is only about 23lbs now :blush: although she's eating loads at the moment so that could be soon more like 30!


----------



## Vici

lol, she was 8lb13oz when she was born so never small :D I'm just about to add some pics in cloth bum pics :D


----------



## sam#3

Afternoon all :hi:

Can anyone help me out on something..... i bought a puddlekins sherpa the other day for harry at night and was wondering do i need a booster and or wrap for it???? Im pretty clueless about them!!!! :/


----------



## Vici

Sorry hun, I can't help as i've never heard of them :)


----------



## thelilbump

i'm none the wiser either, did u buy it from her store? Normally it will say in the item description if it requires wraps and whether additional boosters need to be purchased


----------



## sezzlebum

yeah you need a wrap for them hun x


----------



## sam#3

what sort of a wrap would be ok? i used to use cheap fleece ones from ebay!!
how about boosters anyone know if i need them? harry isnt a heavy wetter at night!!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm getting rid of my brand new blackberry bold so I can buy more nappies :rofl: Liam says I'm obsessed. Yep!


----------



## Blob

See i've had Tabs in Large for months but she's also only 23lbs?? She's really really really tall but skinny :lol: I've never had anything else but large :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

almost the same here Sarah, ems used to be kinda of petite but she's shot up just recently. They don't measure her height at clinic so not entirely sure what she is now :dohh:


----------



## Blob

:lol: See Tabs was pretty big for her weight up until she turned 1 and started to walk but she has always been above all the height charts :haha: She's taller than all the 2yr olds at toddlers which is funny cos they keep trying to talk and play to her not understanding she's so much younger :lol:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet said:


> I'm getting rid of my brand new blackberry bold so I can buy more nappies :rofl: Liam says I'm obsessed. Yep!

Lol my contract runs out in March and I think I might sell my Samsung Tocco to fund the addiction.....


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: we're bad! 

Liam's said he knew I'd do it :dohh:


----------



## lfernie

I have an iphone and I've seriously considered getting rid to buy nappies :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOl hahahah, i barely use my blackberry anymore.. i got it from work when they made me redundant but the phone nr had to be transferred ad it never worked with my old nr so it's just sitting there now hehehe


----------



## JayleighAnn

Am I bad for wanting to order a mama pack even though I'm not preg? lol I love tasters!!


----------



## thelilbump

nooo lol


----------



## princessellie

i want a mama pack, i wanna see my advert in proper print hahaha, how do i order one??

x


----------



## thelilbump

they're free hunny (or supposed to be) but most places only give them on a min spend basis from what I've seen. You used to be able to get a single on from their site for £5 but i can't seem to find the link sorry :flower:

anyway...you won't be seeing no ad unless u email it to me mrs!!


----------



## sam#3

i was reading up about the mama pack to get my pg friend but want one for myself!!! :blush:


----------



## thelilbump

I'm just waiting for the new issue to be released then i'm going to order a few for my site :happydance:


----------



## princessellie

ooh i want some for my site too lol, how do u order them?

speaking of which, it is competition time on mammy made facebook page so get your bums over there and enter it 

x


----------



## enola

I got mine from Clothie Bots for delivery only, but if you go to the Mama Pack website it has a list of online (or they may be local to you) distributors on the right hand side if you scroll down :) xx


----------



## thelilbump

yea go to the above link for mama packs and distributers and then they'll send you the details you need. Just so you know though distributers have to pay for them.


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> ooh i want some for my site too lol, how do u order them?
> 
> speaking of which, it is competition time on mammy made facebook page so get your bums over there and enter it
> 
> x

WOHOO :wohoo: i entered LOL!

I just recommended you to all the girls from my coffee group! Id been talking about your nappies there today haha


----------



## princessellie

hehe thanks hun :flower:

x


----------



## thelilbump

i did too but i choose 2 coz i couldn' t decide :blush:

Does that mean i get 2 entries :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

My 6yr old Devon fell and bashed his chin on a table at school today, poor little monkey is all battered and bruised! On a brighter note though, my 8 (nearly 9) yr old Jordon has become a brainbox! He is now actually choosing to read books on history etc and when my OH drops me off to work Jordon brings a book along and asks me questions all the way there! He's currently reading up on the ancient Egyptians, I reckon we have a little historian on our hands!!

Donna the teething necklace arrived today and it's perfect!

I've been back at work for 3 days now and tonight I got roped into taking part in a team building session of a mock up of Blind Date! A lovely guy called Tom played the role of Cilla, sporting a black dress and tights, high heels and an auburn coloured wig! I was contestant number 1 and no I didn't get picked :haha:

Oh and this frustratingly annoying guy who works there thought it appropriate to mention how my 'mammory glands' had increased in size dramatically! Didn't really know how to reply to that?!?

How has everyones week been?? 

:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

omg bekki!! hope hes ok!!

and no donna you dont get 2 entries, you cheated!!! lol

x


----------



## Lunaty

Bekkiboo said:


> My 6yr old Devon fell and bashed his chin on a table at school today, poor little monkey is all battered and bruised! On a brighter note though, my 8 (nearly 9) yr old Jordon has become a brainbox! He is now actually choosing to read books on history etc and when my OH drops me off to work Jordon brings a book along and asks me questions all the way there! He's currently reading up on the ancient Egyptians, I reckon we have a little historian on our hands!!
> 
> Donna the teething necklace arrived today and it's perfect!
> 
> I've been back at work for 3 days now and tonight I got roped into taking part in a team building session of a mock up of Blind Date! A lovely guy called Tom played the role of Cilla, sporting a black dress and tights, high heels and an auburn coloured wig! I was contestant number 1 and no I didn't get picked :haha:
> 
> Oh and this frustratingly annoying guy who works there thought it appropriate to mention how my 'mammory glands' had increased in size dramatically! Didn't really know how to reply to that?!?
> 
> How has everyones week been??
> 
> :hugs:

Sounds like yuod best be saving up for Harvard ;)

My week s bene pretty good.. tried to go out quite a bit with my carrier.. Cole has been better.. only grizzly a couple of hours before his bed time..

Im looking for stables at the moment to start riding again.. ive had to give it up just before i met my Dh and moved to NZ.. i want to start again now and see if Cole gets in to it hehehe
Dh wants him to start carts and motors when he gets older.. but i beg to differ LOL :blush:

If everything goes well and we find something close i may even get Dh so far as to let me buy our own horse :muaha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

That sounds fab hun, I'd love to have a horse and other animals but I just about have enough patience for the children and OH Lol x Glad to hear Cole seems to be making progress, probably all that close mummy contact in the carrier making him more confident x 
I'd like to think all my babies will want to go to university but I am very concerned about the future for them, we all know what an awful influence the bad kids can be, especially when they get to secondary school. I'm frightened it will corrupt them and ruin their futures! Sounds over the top but after the experience I had at secondary school I don't want the same to happen to my babies but fear it will anyway! :cries:

Ellie, he's okay just a bit battered on the chin, seems to be hurting himself a lot more at school these days but then he does have a tendancy to trip over his own feet bless him x

I have noticed a bit of OCD in Devon too when he does certain things. For example we spent a couple of hours on the Wii competing against eachother and when it was Devons go he swung the controller and having done so proceeded to tug his trousers at the back of his leg behind the knees starting with the left then the right then he would move to the scruff of his neck and pull that upwards then pull it back down from the bottom again! He did this after every shot without fail. He also does it when playing football after kicking the ball, I don't know if I should mention it to a doctor or not?!?

x x


----------



## Lunaty

Oww hun, i know what you mean.. i used to be terribly distracted in school..
I moved out when i was 15 and i never finished with a diploma..

However i did learn to look after myself in the end and i managed to get a very well payed job as IT support for design companies etc :)

So no mater how bad you think they will end up.. have faith.. if yuo teach them to be strong and go for any goal they will.. even if it means they will have to work a bit harder for it like i had too :hugs:

(listen to me LOL i bet im gonna be just as paranoid when Cole is going to school etc.)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I think the worries are unavoidable, that's what being a mummy is all about! I suppose I can find comfort in knowing that whilst other children at jordons school of the same age are swearing left right and centre, Jordon hates swearing and tells me off if I ever use a swearword! Also whilst other parents are letting their children roam the streets at Jordons age, I don't allow it and he understands why! I really hope he continues to keep a sensible head on his shoulders because he can then guide Devon the right way by being a good influence for him to look up to! 
I'm in a right soppy mood tonight, can you tell? Lol 


x x


----------



## Lunaty

your just being a good mom!!!
it's very hard now a days to find a child that wont swear hahah


----------



## princessellie

omg you should have had my little brother, he is 15 and my god!! you should hear the filth that comes out of his mouth, he is a nightmare lol

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I can imagine lol, I've just got intouch with my half brother on FB who's 15 and some of the stuff he puts on his status etc leaves me gobsmacked lol x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ellie can I just ask, do you need to have a sewing machine to make nappies or can you sew them by hand? I'm considering having a dabble at making one myself you see but I don't have a sewing machine! Also could you post that link for the nappy patterns again so I can look into it and lastly, where's the best place to buy fabrics from?? Lots of questions lol x


----------



## princessellie

you can make them by hand but it takes a long time so im told, a good place for fabric is abakhan, well there might be other places better but thats the only one we have here that does fleece, theres somewhere on the net aswell i cant remember what its called, fabricland or something? which is fairly cheap, as for patterns there are so many tons on the internet just search cloth diaper pattern and a million will pop up hehe

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Will it list everything I need to make one? I'm a complete novice at this can't you tell Haha!

I'm off to bed now and will browse tomorrow for patterns! Perhaps if I manage to put one together I can send it to an expert for inspection LOL x

Nighty night xx


----------



## princessellie

well it should do yeh, what type do you want to make? pocket? fitted? aio? tell me and i'll tell you exactly what you need to make it

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Morning! Ideally I'd like to try making either a pocket or AIO whichever is the easiest of the 2 lol x


----------



## princessellie

well pocket is much easier, if youre making an aio you need to be able to sew through a lot of fabric and by hand would be sooo much harder

ok so for a pocket you need, one layer fleece for inside, cut along the stretch, one layer of fleece for outside with layer of pul stitched onto the wrong side, its usually a good idea to attach your fastener now because if you stitch it when its all put together you wont be able to get the insert in, so attach your velcro/poppers to the outside piece, stitch some elastic along the top of each piece to make the pocket, then fold it over to cover the elastic and sew, then put the two pieces of fleece together, right sides together and stitch them together all the way round, except the pocket obv, then stitch on your leg elastic, i dont know how easy that will be without a sewing machine tbh because you have to sew and stretch at the same time to make it work, you might struggle with that and might have to leave it out, same with the pocket elastic, im sure the girl i know who made her own by hand didnt use elastic and it worked quite well still, hmm then what, right, turn it all the right way round, and topstitch as close to edge as possible, just to give a nice finish, then stick your velco / poppers on the wings and youre done :D

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I had to read that over and over but I think I get it now LOL. I just have to find somewhere I can get everything I need now! I'll have to have a good look after work!

Thank you for taking the time to explain all that to me hun :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

I'm dying to make nappies, but where can I get PUL from? Anyone know?


----------



## Monkeh

nvm... found some :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

That was quick LOL, I don't know where to start finding some. I googled and became slightly overwhelmed by the very long list of shops :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

This is where I found: https://nappydashery.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=35 :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

Someone restrain me...my nappies sold well on ebay and I have LOTS of pennies to spend on new fluff!!!!!!


----------



## Monkeh

No! Stop! Don't do it! 

:rofl:

Buyyyy flufffff!!! :muaha:


----------



## anothersquish

I bought some wool!! Shorties and Longies....exciting yet nervous, hope it works! I really want it to be amazing because I really fancy knitting my own


----------



## Monkeh

I sooo want longies, but I'm skint. Been trying to convince my Mum to make me some cause I can't knit :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Monkey it's not very hard! I'm knitting shorties ATM and their really easy, although I can knit so maybe it would be harder for someone who can't...hmm! 
This is my pattern: https://www.dunmani.co.uk/newflower/files/FlowerpotTotsDKShortiesAndLongies.pdf


----------



## anothersquish

Knitting isnt too hard to pick up, you only need basic stitches for shorties and longies. You could start off doing a simple hat or cardie to get the feel for it and then go onto others.
I was knitting loads when I was pregnant, did blankets and hats and jumpers and cardies. No time for knitting atm as I dont get enough time during the day where I have both hands free to knit. Hoping that through the summer I will get some time to knit stuff to fit him next winter.


----------



## Monkeh

I might give it a go at some point. We shall see!


----------



## Lunaty

A scarf is as far as i have gotten but i coud always ask my nan or mum to make us one!!!
WHY O WHY didnt i think of this earlier!!!!! :dohh:

*toddles off to call her mum now :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

hey ladies :wave: only had a quick catch up but check you all out getting crafty :thumbup: I was reading an article with comments about this the other day, apparently it's not so easy or cost effective as people think but I suppose it is what you make it. I have my eye on a sewing machine at the moment but the OH isn't too impressed with the price tag :blush: Reckon he thinks it's just another one of my 'fads' :dohh: 

Bekki - glad your amber arrived, does it fit her ok? Woop to your son too :happydance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna I really can't get the hang of that fuzzi I ordered from you :( It's just really weird lol


----------



## thelilbump

ohh no why? is it just because it's a 3 point popper?


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah I just can't get it, I'm either getting it too loose or too tight on his chunky thighs :dohh:


----------



## sam#3

hey all :)
i had my 1st itti arrive this morning!!!! its a gorgeous blue preloved and i do LOVE it!!
one thing though, does anyone else find the top of the nappy at the front folds over sort of under LO's belly :rofl: or is it just my lil porker?!?!? LOL
he had it on for a few hours then had a huge poo!! i washed it tonight using the soapnuts and its all now on the airer drying ready for tomo ::


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i am soooo pleased with my little self !!LOL i have managed to get a preloved Mini La La that matches (exactly) the ringsling i made !! hehehe sooo sad but i love it!!! and soo not NP but my new changing bag came today and i'm LOVING IT!!!! hehehehe hope everyone is well ..:hugs: off to take care of my itchy check out now finger!! :dohh:

sara

xxxxxxx


----------



## Lunaty

Cool Sara!!!!

I so want one of those Mini Lala's :cloud9: god im hopeless..
my list of wants is endless! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Cool Sara!!!!

I so want one of those Mini Lala's :cloud9: god im hopeless..
my list of wants is endless! :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Cool Sara, where'd you get it? :)


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> Bekkiboo said:
> 
> 
> My 6yr old Devon fell and bashed his chin on a table at school today, poor little monkey is all battered and bruised! On a brighter note though, my 8 (nearly 9) yr old Jordon has become a brainbox! He is now actually choosing to read books on history etc and when my OH drops me off to work Jordon brings a book along and asks me questions all the way there! He's currently reading up on the ancient Egyptians, I reckon we have a little historian on our hands!!
> 
> Donna the teething necklace arrived today and it's perfect!
> 
> I've been back at work for 3 days now and tonight I got roped into taking part in a team building session of a mock up of Blind Date! A lovely guy called Tom played the role of Cilla, sporting a black dress and tights, high heels and an auburn coloured wig! I was contestant number 1 and no I didn't get picked :haha:
> 
> Oh and this frustratingly annoying guy who works there thought it appropriate to mention how my 'mammory glands' had increased in size dramatically! Didn't really know how to reply to that?!?
> 
> How has everyones week been??
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like yuod best be saving up for Harvard ;)
> 
> My week s bene pretty good.. tried to go out quite a bit with my carrier.. Cole has been better.. only grizzly a couple of hours before his bed time..
> 
> *Im looking for stables at the moment to start riding again.. ive had to give it up just before i met my Dh and moved to NZ.. i want to start again now and see if Cole gets in to it hehehe
> Dh wants him to start carts and motors when he gets older.. but i beg to differ LOL *
> 
> If everything goes well and we find something close i may even get Dh so far as to let me buy our own horse :muaha:Click to expand...

OH's mum is horse mad (although not at all in a bad way) but LO already has her pony picked out and in the paddock! :dohh: OH and his dad are motorbike mad and keen to get LO into motocross as soon as she can ride! :dohh: I just can't bear the thought of my baby on a motorbike!


----------



## anothersquish

My last son first "sat" on a horse at 6 days old...Theo "sat" on one at oooo 6 hours old...haha.
My excuse for having so many ponies is that they are good for the children to learn responsibility, get fresh air and its a sport so its healthy....:D
I bought a pony stallion and pony mares when I was 3 months pregnant with my last son SPECIFICALLY to breed riding ponies for him....and I went out and bought a tiny pony foal (well I bought eight actually but I only kept one...!) for him three days after I got BFP....still got him of course he is all set to be Theos first pony in a few years too!


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Cool Sara, where'd you get it? :)

NM forum...not gonna write it all out .... dont think we are allowed :shrug: you know the one tho...i'm sure i've seen you there :D


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> My last son first "sat" on a horse at 6 days old...Theo "sat" on one at oooo 6 hours old...haha.
> My excuse for having so many ponies is that they are good for the children to learn responsibility, get fresh air and its a sport so its healthy....:D
> I bought a pony stallion and pony mares when I was 3 months pregnant with my last son SPECIFICALLY to breed riding ponies for him....and I went out and bought a tiny pony foal (well I bought eight actually but I only kept one...!) for him three days after I got BFP....still got him of course he is all set to be Theos first pony in a few years too!

awww Daisy is sooooooooooooo gonna have a pony ... just need to find something nice for her...she still hasnt sat on my gee gee...i hate to admit it but i have only sat on her once since Daisy was born :blush: was heavenly tho :cloud9: just dont have time at the moment :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

I had just started to ride one of mine and then took on Freddie....no time to ride and fit in expressing and feeding Theo so the riding has gone on hold for another couple of months...ponies dont care they enjoying their extended holiday!


----------



## princessellie

can i just say, for those who dont like to knit (like me) you can crochet longies :D thats how ive done all of mine and they are mint!! so quick aswell

x


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i keep saying that she's enjoying having the holiday....tho she doesn't look the fit Thoroughbred shi used to !!! :blush: she's a proper fatty at the moment !! OOPS!!! hehehe my excuse is i need a new saddle!! LOL i had to sell my old one as it was starting to pinch before i got pregnant so it wont go anyhere near her now...just need the funds and i WILL get my booty in gear!!


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> My last son first "sat" on a horse at 6 days old...Theo "sat" on one at oooo 6 hours old...haha.
> My excuse for having so many ponies is that they are good for the children to learn responsibility, get fresh air and its a sport so its healthy....:D
> I bought a pony stallion and pony mares when I was 3 months pregnant with my last son SPECIFICALLY to breed riding ponies for him....and I went out and bought a tiny pony foal (well I bought eight actually but I only kept one...!) for him three days after I got BFP....still got him of course he is all set to be Theos first pony in a few years too!

Thats awesome, see thas my ideal scenario, have one horse for me.. and a pony for Cole LOL 

An acquaintance of mine has a couple of horses and rides competitions.. she offered me to ride one of hers.. maybe that'll soften DH up to get our own if he sees im serious :) 

Come July we will have some money and well be able to lookat property.. hopefully even with a bit of land!


----------



## Lunaty

Im so jealous of all of you!!!! You all seem to have horses dont you hahaha :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

JayleighAnn said:


> Yeah I just can't get it, I'm either getting it too loose or too tight on his chunky thighs :dohh:

They can take a bit of mastering, i think i was pretty lucky n got a reasonable fit from about the second try. just keep playing around with it :flower:




Lunaty said:


> Im so jealous of all of you!!!! You all seem to have horses dont you hahaha :rofl:

 meee too :blush: I so miss going stables :cry:


----------



## kiwimama

Lunaty said:


> Im so jealous of all of you!!!! You all seem to have horses dont you hahaha :rofl:

Not me - it's OH's parents who live on a farm and own horses. I'm a bit scared of large farm animals (although horses are not too bad - cows scare the crap outta me!) Last time we introduced Ella to her pony and he bit ella's fingers, she laughed like a hyena and I was like "whoa whatcha think your doing eating my baby!"


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I don't have a horse, of any kind. :D

They're lovely, but I've never really been very interested in riding them. I occasionally totter over to the farm and stroke a couple (and feed them carrots and fruits :lol:). I'm a doggie person, I don't think I'd breed them but I have been training them for about 6 years. Specifically terriers :D


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i love dogs too!

Ive got a pitbull terrier & a husky/malamute cross
their both hand fulls :rofl: but i love m to death!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Oh they will be! Naughty little things are terriers :lol:

Has anyone seen/tried these: https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50&products_id=851 They look really cute and easy to make yourself... I'm always impressed with the things people come up with, I need to get inventive!


----------



## kirsten1985

I don't have a horse anymore and I really miss him. If I had the space and the money I would have looooads! Thanks Sara, yeah I am so addicted to CNT at the mo I hardly go on there anymore! Will have to have a nosey at some nappies, lol.


----------



## Monkeh

I miss my horse too. I've not ridden in aaages! Just don't have the time for a horse anymore. I had a beautiful Dales mare :cloud9: Maybe in the future I'll get another.

At the moment all I have are 4 fish! It's weird for me cause I grew up having loads of animals. My current location in a top floor flat means I'm a bit limited though :( When Dexter's old enough I'm gonna get him some bearded dragons :D


----------



## anothersquish

At one point I had 24 horses....rofl. That was just before I was pregnant last time and when OH was working full time. Cut down to 16 during last pregnancy and had 10-16 for the last 5 years but then with OH being made redundant we just couldnt possibly afford to keep that many so I had to sell several and put a few out on loan. Still got a little 2yr old gelding who has to go this spring as my mother has been paying for all the feed for them this winter but she cant do it next so he has to go to put the money away for next winters feed bills. I am rubbish at selling them...I cry when people come to look at them! 

My other two 2yr olds look like mammoths, unruly mammoths....havent been able to handle them barely at all over winter and they have forgotten some mannars (like being tied to the tie ring means you stay there you dont try and walk off.... and the HUMAN goes through the gateway first...) I really want to move them onto the same yard as my others but its costly on the yard as they have pretty stables and a huge menage....plus I am already cheeky and get a significant discount on my livery as I have four on the yard.


----------



## Lunaty

sounds like a handfull :dohh:

1 or 2 would do me ;) they are costly animals LOL
need to still have cash for nappies you know :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Oh they will be! Naughty little things are terriers :lol:
> 
> Has anyone seen/tried these: https://jabulanappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=50&products_id=851 They look really cute and easy to make yourself... I'm always impressed with the things people come up with, I need to get inventive!

Wow, that's a genius idea!!! I have a bag of the sucker things somewhere too... might have to get crafty. Love the idea of using them for olbas oil too, as no matter WHERE I put a tissue with it on, Leyla WILL find it and she WILL try to eat the tissue!


----------



## Rachel_C

Am I alone in not liking horses? I am a little bit scared of them (we used to walk home from school and the public footpath went through a field with horses - the biggest horse always blocked the path and wouldn't let me past!) and have never ridden one, though I was mad about the 'Jinny' and 'Silver Brumby' horse books when I was little! I do miss having animals though; we always had cats and a dog at home but there's no chance in a second floor flat!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohhh I wish I had a horse!!!! Your all making me jealous lol

Well I'm officially out of my teens :( 20 today! :happydance:


----------



## lfernie

Happy Birthday! I'm not a big horse person either! I don't dislike them, I've just never been around them cos I've always lived in town x


----------



## anothersquish

Happy Birthday :)


----------



## enola

Happy Birthday! :D


----------



## thelilbump

happy birthday jayleigh x


----------



## sezzlebum

Happy burfdeh to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu :D


----------



## purpledahlia

happy birrrrrdaaaaayyy! :flower:


----------



## Twiglet

Happy Birthday you old lady ;) 

I'm 23 so 3 years older so dont mean any offence with my comment :hugs:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Happy birthday to you squash tomatoes and poo, you look like a monkey aaaaaaaand you smell like one too :haha:

Just joking hun Happy Birthday :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

Happy Birthday. That's you old now :haha:

:lol:


----------



## princessellie

happy birthday jayleigh :D am well excited, am 16 weeks today, have my scan on monday so might know what im having soon and have picked baby names, pauls not in agreement but the way i see it is, my fanny, my choice lol

x


----------



## anothersquish

princessellie said:


> happy birthday jayleigh :D am well excited, am 16 weeks today, have my scan on monday so might know what im having soon and have picked baby names, pauls not in agreement but the way i see it is, my fanny, my choice lol
> 
> x

HAHA, LIKE it...OH didint like Theo much at first but he bent to my will :haha: they come round when they realise its just better that way !

If people are old at 20 Im going to go sulk in a corner right now.....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Happy Birthday! Nappy cake anyone? :haha:


----------



## princessellie

i know same here, 25 :shock: nearly 26, im officially the wrong side of 20 hahaha

x


----------



## Twiglet

Liam's 28 in 6 months and says he's old :rofl:

Ellie how exciting! I wish I could do that to Liam but no no he's a stubborn git! I love the names we've choosen now though :happydance:

Edit: wait 3 and half months...where did I get 6 months from :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

How absorbent are mutts? Getting fed up with leaks and massive nappies. hmh.


----------



## Vici

Happy Birthday Jaleigh :D Just a yongun :D

On the subject of horses, i used to live on a stud - 134 horses and ponies :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> happy birthday jayleigh :D am well excited, am 16 weeks today, have my scan on monday so might know what im having soon and have picked baby names, pauls not in agreement but the way i see it is, my fanny, my choice lol
> 
> x

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> How absorbent are mutts? Getting fed up with leaks and massive nappies. hmh.

i quite like them now actually, didn't at first it kept leaking but don't think i had washed enough. I'm hoping to stock them soon :happydance: :shhh: lol


----------



## saraendepity

Happy birthday again babes!!! :kiss: Femme...Mutts are great...tho not waterproof...need a wrap if your LO isnt up and about. tho Daisy has worn hers today from about 11.45 (ish) till sometime after 3 (again ish) and we had no leaks at all .....this was all underneath her beautiful new longies :cloud9: pics coming up in the appropriate thread :D


----------



## sezzlebum

FemmeEnceinte said:


> How absorbent are mutts? Getting fed up with leaks and massive nappies. hmh.

mines not too bad, depends on how much of a heavy wetter your lo is, Aimee can go 3 hours in hers

hers is a 3 step rise x


----------



## Monkeh

Ahhh... storch wrap on ebay... stop me, i'm skint! :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

oh nooooo.... i am in need of a woven ...Moby is starting to sag a little when i wear her for more than a couple of hours ....... anyone got any recommendations??


----------



## lfernie

I'm thinking of seeling my moby to put funds towards a woven too! x


----------



## saraendepity

oooh nooooo couldnt EVER sell my Moby i love it too much!! LOL it would be like selling my second baby!!!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL Happy Bday JLA!!!!


----------



## Monkeh

I sold my Moby, and now I miss it! (it was pink though so could do with something a bit more boyish/gn) Want a woven next :D


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i need a wrap too eventhough i really love my ergo carrier!!


----------



## Monkeh

I love my babyhawk, but there's just something nice and comforting about wrapping up a baby in a wrap :D


----------



## lfernie

I love the moby too but the wovens are soooo expensive and they're really lovely too x


----------



## anothersquish

I have an ellaroo Im rather attached too, its PRETTY! I almost went for a plainer cheaper one but decided for a fiver and the amount I am going to use I was being silly so I got on in "Eco" colourway which is SOOOOO lovely.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Monkeh said:


> Ahhh... storch wrap on ebay... stop me, i'm skint! :lol:

I LOVE my storch!! so pretty and comfy! 
I've just got an ellaroo aswell, its lovely and pretty but as it's so thin it's a bit unforgiving so you have to make sure you wrap perfectly. I wore it into town today and it dug in a bit round my neck no matter how much I pulled it down into place it rod back up again :dohh: my storch however is so unforgiving, very soft and doesn't dig in unless you really mess up the wrapping x


----------



## sezzlebum

i can just about manage meitai straps... wovens are out for me lol


----------



## chuck

I love how wraps look and babies always look soooo comfy but I am a bit of a clumsy so and so...I went with the close parent carrier in the end structured enough to help mt clumsiness but close enough to a wrap to appease my wrap wanting habits!


----------



## purpledahlia

Im borrowing a moby and a close parent carrier and i like them both! I also got given a normal front mothercare carrier but ive never even used it so gonna send it back to the person who gave me it as shes pregnant again. 

i was out last night and mum was babysitting, they managed to use the nappies!! wooo!! i thought they would give up and resort to sposies but they didnt! took 3 of them tho my auntie and sister too hahahaha. but they did it, and Ava saved her dirty nappy for me this morning when i got her back :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i always laugh when my MIL had to change his nappie, she manages to put it on but dont ask me how they dont leak :rofl:

I think poor Cole has come down with a little bug, he was very chesty last night and woke up about 3 times in the night.. and this morning it has not gone you can still hear the mucus poor thing :(


----------



## purpledahlia

aw, have you got some nose drops to make him sneeze out the snot?


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> aw, have you got some nose drops to make him sneeze out the snot?

No i didnt know there was nose drops that could do that!..
Ill have to take a trip to the pharmacy tomorrow..

He is alright generally but you can hear it when he coughs and sneezes.. :nope:

The first time he has ever showing signs of getting sick..

Any idea how to best deal with this?! IE keep him in, cool or warm etc.?
Pamol will probably not make a huge difference in fighting a big unless there is fever involved aye?!


----------



## chuck

Claire..lol, glad they worked out the nappies, I was pleased my Mum was ok with the BG's but they're super simple.

She thinks we're utterly mad to spend so much on nappies, I showed her some super cute cushies and blueberries and she was NOT impressed at the price lol!


----------



## JayleighAnn

arghhh my washing machine is broke!!!!!! It won't spin anymore :cry: I've had to send all my nappies over to my mum (who thankfully lives over the road!) but I am not a happy bunny!! I don't think I'll be making the meet if I can't find a cheap/free 2nd hand one. I've posted on freecycle so we will see


----------



## saraendepity

Sam do you have a shower ?? pf you do put it on as hot as it will go and close the door in the room (or if its a big room just close the shower screen then keep cole in the rom while it gets all steamy, that should help loosen it up...if the room is bigger and you only close the shower screen wait till it gets al steamy and then open the screen and put him close to the steam(obv be careful about burning him) and that should wok too.
Keep him elevated (you probs already do this for the Reflux ) and see if you can get some nose spray.. that should help a bit too but he wont like it much !!LOL 

JLA you better get your arse to this meet or i'll be kicking it !!! LOL 

Chuck my mum n MIL are the same about nappies....tho i wouldnt dare give MIL anything that involves velcro, she never sticks the tabs to the laundry tabs, just back to the fleecy inner (which really boils my piss) i payed soo much for them i do not want them to get all bobbly cos you are a turd thanks very much!!!! :blush:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## kiwimama

Sam - we always find pamol eases her cough for about 4 hours. So we give that to her if she's got a really nasty cough. And as saraendepity said we turn the shower on and close the door and sit with her in the bathroom for awhile and let the steam do it's thing! Hope he gets better soon. It's not fun dealing with a sick baby!


----------



## thelilbump

Sam - :hugs: i agre with sara on the old steam room trick. Do you have something called/similar to snufflebabe over there? It's like a babies version of vicks if you know what that is? Like a menthal ointment you rub on top of chest.


----------



## Lunaty

Cheers girls, yes ill do the shower trik when it gets to bad (i have a air moisturizer for baby's too which i could turn on tonight..) 

Poor thing he just slept 3,5 hours straight for his morning nap!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Aww Sam poor Cole :( We have a tixylix vapouriser which blows round smelly stuff lol its not quite vicks smelling its more sickly sweet or Karvol drops, they work well. 
Someone once told me to squirt BM up his nose???


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh boy hahah i think he would scream the house down.. isnt milk suppose to make you only more chesty ?!

Anyhow, yay i got my red Itti AIO finally! Also my fancy pantz is on it's way.. it's sooo cute :cloud9:, and my flip..

So much for not spending money on nappies LOL


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah thats what I thought aswell, but apparently it works,I suppose its like them saline water sprays you can get for them, I know I'd prefere BM to salty water ick!


----------



## princessellie

hiii! i made my first pair of fleecy soaker pants hehe, i have pics up on my blog, theyre sooo cute!! little cow print with pink hearts on <3 am welllll proud of them, am gna make loads more hehe

x


----------



## Rachel_C

princessellie said:


> hiii! i made my first pair of fleecy soaker pants hehe, i have pics up on my blog, theyre sooo cute!! little cow print with pink hearts on <3 am welllll proud of them, am gna make loads more hehe
> 
> x

I didn't know you had a blog, just had a nosy! Love the pants - very cute. I've made Leyla a few pairs of fleece pants (not as fancy as yours!) just as back-up for nappies when we're out (I don't appreciate leaky nappies when I'm wearing her)... my OH loved them, so much so that he asked me to make him some as pyjamas!!! So he is now the proud owner of some blue camoflague fleece pants - he looks like Combat Barbie :rofl:


----------



## chuck

I always use steam when I have a cold but I add menthol crystals...it works wonder to clear your head if only for a while!

Dewi had a cold and we struggled through because I just didnt think to put him in a steamy room! lol, poor thing was so snotty!


----------



## anothersquish

Combat barbie!!! I want a picture of your OH in his combat barbie PJs!!!


----------



## princessellie

haha rachel, paul made me make him some jamas too for the xmas when leyla was due, so was leant all over the floor over my 9month belly, trying to cut this massive bloody pattern out, his ones are yellow with multicoloured spots :haha:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

hehe glad i'm not the only one with a daft OH!!! i'll post a photo if you will!


----------



## princessellie

LOL! i'll have to wait till he gets in tonight but he loves them so will be happy to pose haha, hes told me he wants some pirate ones for next winter :dohh:

x


----------



## lfernie

I'm having a such a good day, I ordered a woven wrap, got my confirmation from WeeNotions that my nappy has finally been dispatched and hopefully will get a wooly soaker from Kirsten. Is it sad that this is now what I consider achievements :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

hey I FINALLY got hold of a medium bedbug today.....I did a happy dance all round the living room....


----------



## lfernie

I swapped a flip for a medium bedbug last week and I love it! It's a really good fit x


----------



## Rachel_C

princessellie said:


> LOL! i'll have to wait till he gets in tonight but he loves them so will be happy to pose haha, hes told me he wants some pirate ones for next winter :dohh:
> 
> x

hehe i'm currently making a pair of tottenham ones - one leg blue, one leg white :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

i might have just ordered myself a Giraffe itti :blush: dont tell rob its cost me £30 !!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Errr Sara!!! I'm teeeelllllinnngg!!! :muaha: BTW I wasnt ignoring u on FB chat Halen started screaming :dohh: how dare his dad get him out the bath :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Morning girls!!!
GOsh had another awfull night..

I just changed him in his Popin with extra microfibre underneath thinking it would last him through the night.. and at his midnight feed he does this massive sh*t..

Great i didnt have any pop-ins keft so had to change him into his Ecobubs.. then this mornign at 5am for his other feed, i could hear him do one again... this time however i just left him :blush: he should wake up any minute now though haha


----------



## chuck

anothersquish said:


> hey I FINALLY got hold of a medium bedbug today.....I did a happy dance all round the living room....

tsk tsk I thought you were on strict nappy ban!


----------



## anothersquish

was a weeks nappy ban...it ended yesterday....ROFL


----------



## anothersquish

problem with the weeks nappy ban is that Ive been and bought a heap in two days since all my stuff finnished on ebay....including the wool, another Moby, nappies, wraps, inserts....whoops!

I only have three nappies left on the wish list though. 
I need an Issy bear in pony skin (never any in stock..pft)
a medium wild child night nappy and a WC workhorse as I want to try one out after Femme bought one and liked it! 

Thats it then...I am all wishlisted out as I have enough WNNN and bedbugs to do him and I ordered the custom WNNN and WN pocket with his name on the other week (impatient...come NOW!!) 

What will I do with myself when all these nappies arrive....I should probably just stop buying right?


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: can you really see that happening? :nope: :laugh2:


----------



## saraendepity

JayleighAnn said:


> Errr Sara!!! I'm teeeelllllinnngg!!! :muaha: BTW I wasnt ignoring u on FB chat Halen started screaming :dohh: how dare his dad get him out the bath :rofl:

NOOOOOOOOOOo dont tell on me!! i'll let you stroke it at the meet if its come by then!!! LOL its ok babes, :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Ieeck we are planning our trip to EU for the end of April, beginning of may..

for about 3 weeks.. Why did that meet have to be July guys!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

awww stay over till july :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

i thought the meet was in march? am i missing something lol

x


----------



## purpledahlia

It is in march x


----------



## Lunaty

damn then it's one month to early LOL


----------



## chuck

ooohhh Issy Bear Nappy giveaway!

https://www.babiesnappies.co.uk/2010/03/02/tushie-tuesday-week-seven/


----------



## princessellie

haha yous had me so confused, i thought everyone knew it was july then poor little old me had been told march, you load of cows, if you dont want me there just say!! :growlmad:

:rofl:

x


----------



## saraendepity

Crap Ellie has found out ...:haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

:rofl: Ellie!


----------



## princessellie

lol well im coming :hissy:

x


----------



## Margie

Hello :wave:

Please can I join in. My LO is 6 weeks old and I have been experimenting with nappies. Just ordered some Bumgenius Flips and am super excited :happydance:

xm


----------



## lfernie

Hi :wave:

I just bleached and stripped all my inserts (because I dyed them blue :dohh:) and they are so sparkly clean I want to take a pic x


----------



## Monkeh

I'm currently knitting longies. Got my Mum to start them off though :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

:hi: I don't think I've ever posted in here, didn't want to intrude for some reason! :blush: But hi to everyone anyway!


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: @ Lu bless you hun, :hugs: welome Margie :waves:

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## Monkeh

Ahhhh my eyes have gone all funny with all the knitting, and I've only got a couple of inches so far! :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

haha, I knit and watch TV....then it doesnt send my eyes wonky, though quite often if Im doing a pattern I will miscount and get peeved at having to recount all my stitches so I dont mess up the entire thing...rofl


----------



## Monkeh

I haven't mastered knitting while looking elsewhere yet :lol:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## Lunaty

damn i ithink one of Cole's teeth on the bottom are coming through.. white and hard bump.. maybe they are just moving?!


----------



## thelilbump

yea that how emilia's started, i noticed she was restless and a white bump appeared. Took quite a while for her first tooth to actually come though. She's just getting her last ones now thank god!! :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Just went to the plunket nurse.. she seems to think it is not his tooth cutting through so he is probably just grumpy from being a bit sick..

He is still packing on his weight.. which is good, he needs to grow a bit longer though LOL


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I can see a little white spot on molly's gums bless her, she's been chomping on her hands for days now and it's bothering her tummy too. Poor thing. I'm away to buy an amber teething necklace!


----------



## anothersquish

Im quite keen to get an amber necklace now but im too concerned with ending up with a fake!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I bought this: https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230439991718&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Feedback is great and I'd rather buy from an ebayer who seems trustworthy than anywhere else. plus... bargain.


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh I'd love to learn how to knit or crochet, which ever is easier.

Does anyone have any tips of any good web guides, as googling how to knit comes up with tons! 

And tips on where to get good wool/needles and stuff?

I foresee another addiction starting......

thankies x


----------



## thelilbump

hobbycraft have free 'learn how to' leaflets :thumbup:


----------



## Blob

Helooooo i cannot look through all the posts...cos i'm too lazy :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: Mrs Sarah


----------



## saraendepity

heloooooooooooo MRS!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

lol!! Mrs s Peck... the farmers wife.. :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

have u been practicing your signature like a 1000 times on a piece of paper yet :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:haha: Nope not even thought about it :blush: I put up a few pics in the thread of Claires for anyone who wants to see any :blush:


----------



## enola

Awww those photos are GORGEOUS Sarah - congratulations again! :flower:

...Mmm I love fluffy post but am on a ban til next month now...unless by some MIRACLE I can get hold of a poppered Issy Bear in Blue Duckies...hopefully by then I will have a bum for all this fluff! :haha:

I really want to learn to knit/crochet too but don't think I have the patience...maybe soon...we shall see! :D


----------



## Blob

Thanks....
Urgh i have been waiting for that one for AGES been waiting for the farmyard one since October :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

Sarah! How was your wedding :)
Good to see you back!

Ive bought Cole a teething necklace too but i cant see any difference in him.. still keep it on him though cause it looks cute LOL

God im sleep deprived.. i hope he gets better soon.. he woke me up like 3 times and always seems to projectile vomit in the middle of the night right when i want toput him down :dohh:


----------



## princessellie

https://www.youtube.com/user/Bethintx1#p/u

this is who i learned off, just go onto the bit that says date added then go right down to the bottom and you will see loads of videos, she explains really well and taught me in like a day haha

crochet is much much easier than knitting and so much quicker aswell, i would recommend people who want to learn start with crochet :D

x


----------



## princessellie

https://www.youtube.com/user/Bethintx1#p/u

this is who i learned off, just go onto the bit that says date added then go right down to the bottom and you will see loads of videos, she explains really well and taught me in like a day haha

crochet is much much easier than knitting and so much quicker aswell, i would recommend people who want to learn start with crochet :D

x


----------



## sam#3

OH DEAR I NEED HELP!!!!!!!!!!! I am getting faaaaarrrr too addicted to this lark!!! I am refreshing cnt like a crazy woman..... 

[raises hand] Hi my names Sam, I am a clothaholic.... 

(will it get easier now??!!) :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## princessellie

well girlies, i still dont know what type of baby im having :(

am well gutted, the bloody woman wouldnt give me a scan, she said i wasnt ''entitled'' to one, even though the mw referred me, she said i had to wait till after my 20weeks scan and has referred me to hospital, so this morning i got up stupid early, drank tons of water, felt sick all morning cos i do when i drink 27litres of water!!! needed a wee for the HOUR! she made me wait in the waiting room, and then told me i wasnt entitled!! i nearly strangled her lol

came home and booked a 3d scan for next friday, theres no way i can wait another month to find out :lol:

so sorry for getting your hopes up girlies but will be back next fri for def lol

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Aww no hun! Silly silly woman keeping you waiting like that! I hope you gave her a good (in your head) virtual slap lol

Lunaty that flip has been posted, I learned today that I have to declare what I send you lol I should have guessed with all the customs documentaries I watch lol! Sorry about the delay though hun, it's sent first class so hopefully won't be too long! x

Sam I pm'd you about the Itti hun! Again I'm sorry about the delay! I hate letting people down :cry:

Sorry I've not been around too much of late, what with work and Mark telling me I must do the housework :haha: I've been busy busy busy! Not too mention slightly depressed about money matters, it's all going tits up at the moment! 

Lloyds just charged me £35 for going £5 over! It was a genuine mistake because I got the figures mixed up but they don't care so that's screwed me up! Roll on next month and let's hope my work actually get my wages right! Considering I work for hsbc they ain't half a crock of poop! Nobody knows where my wage slip is and it never got posted to me so I don't know :shrug:

I'm off to bed now or I won't be up for the school run in the morning! Devon had another bang on the face at school again today, he's so clumsy bless him, last week he banged his chin and grazed it quite bad on a table at school, he fell over on the way back from the shops and used his face to break his fall :doh: and now today his friend nudged him at school and he fell and grazed his nose and ear on the brick wall! 

Full conversation I had with him earlier was:

Me: What have I done to deserve 3 such amazing children?

Devon: Well you had to have another baby so you had Cassidy.

Me: Devon are you going to get married and have children when you're older?

Devon: Erm, I might do... Actually no I'm staying here with you forever, I'm not leaving ever!

Me: So you're going to live with mummy forever and ever?

Devon: Yep and if you leave I'm going to follow you in daddies landrover, because I can drive.

Me: Gives all my babies a big hug!!!!!

Sorry bit cheesy I just wanted to share!

And with that I am off to bed this time :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha awww omg, bless him!!!

x


----------



## Vici

Awww, bless Devon :cloud9: That is sooo cute :D

Ellie - sorry the old bag wouldn't scan you :( But yay for your 3D next week. Least you know thye will do it this time! 

Well i'm off to the docs shortly with Imi, her cough is like i've never heard before and she keeps throwing up during feeds. Scaring me sick now that she has whooping cough as she had a big pause in breath earlier whilest coughing and couldn't breathe :cry: Then she was a bit blue in colour. Have app at 9:15 so hoping to know whats wrong so we can make it better xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no hope Imi is ok :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

awww, poor imi! I hope it's nothing too bad and she's well again soon. Molly's been really off since her jabs, not sure what it is.


----------



## Vici

Thansk girls, frightened me to death this morning! She had that awful start to the week with a very runny nose, dry cough which was more at night and very sick and mucasy and now the cough has just got worse and worse - to a real bark that she just can't stop. Between coughing she's fine tho, just her normal self :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Does she seem to whoop after a coughing session? Generally, she'd still be unwell if it was whooping cough. Could just be a bad infection? :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

Poor Imi :( Hope shes ok.


----------



## Blob

Lunaty it was fab thank you :hugs:

Ellie thats rubbish getting your hopes up like that :nope: So is that today or next friday?? :lol:

Awww poor Imi :hugs:


----------



## Vici

Well we're back, doc wanted to keep an eye on her as she was very miserable when we were there and had been sick twice and brought her whole feed up this morning! He said he thinks she's just got a very bad cough but thankfully no signs of infection yet. Just got to keep an eye on it and he has made the emergancy/on call doc aware of it x


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Hope it goes soon hun :nope:


----------



## lfernie

Aw poor Imi :hugs: x


----------



## thelilbump

ellie :hugs: sorry the woman wouldn't scan u, what a witch!

:hugs: for Imi hope she gets better soon


----------



## princessellie

i know, bloody cow!!! i didnt get my 16 week appt either, wee test, blood pressure, she didnt listen to babys heartbeat, she just sent me home, am proper fuming

ive got scan booked for next fri, we dont have any money till then lol

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Vici I'm glad to hear it's just a cough, I hope she gets better soon
Elli What a biatch! I bet you where FUUUUMING!

My Cloth san-pro set I won from The Nappy Garden turned up today :D it's lovely! 1 pantyliner (which is pink with love heart sweets pattern) and 2 purple fleece and velour pads ANNND a monkey foot wet bag!! It's loooovely!


----------



## Lunaty

Ellie thats just appalling!!!

God i think the UK is worse then NZ in that regard!I think i already had 2 scans before 16 weeks..


----------



## princessellie

i know! ive had two scans like but both at 12 weeks lol, one in turkey when i was there visiting and one nhs one when i got back, well a week later but they put me back to 12 weeks again haha, they obv know what theyre doing :dohh: i was just so pissed off cos id been told id be getting one and had got all my hopes up, the mw hadnt even told the consultant why i was going :growlmad:

the hospital phoned me up this morning and arranged the scan for the day before my 20week scan now, instead of the 20 weeks scan, so i'll be getting my 20week scan done by consultant instead, i thought id be getting a sly one but no chance haha

ive told her i'll have to wait few weeks now cos have booked private one and dont wanna overdo it on the scan front in case it hurts the baby, have read loads that say scans can damage baby :wacko:

x


----------



## saraendepity

omg really Ellie?? i had like 1000 scans !! well more like about 10 - 15 ish ?


----------



## princessellie

i cant remember what it is now but my mam was saying i shouldnt get them cos theyre really bad for the baby, so am trying to limit meself, if i had my way id be having a private scan every other week lol

x


----------



## thelilbump

yea i remember reading somewhere you shouldn;t have more than like 5 scans or somethin? I think the nhs limit it too, but how much of that is just due to cost :shrug:


----------



## princessellie

i think my woman was just being lazy cos she had the scan thing in the room with us, there was only one other person outside waiting, would it really have killed her just to bloody scan me since id been waiting there, grrr, still fuming haha

x


----------



## thelilbump

It wouldn't, i don't see what the problem was tbh, you were there with an allocated appointment not like u jus turned up n demanded a scan! (I remeber seeing a woman do that when i was waiting for my 20 week scan!! The Sono told us she did it every week :wacko:)


----------



## princessellie

hahaha thats one way to do it (or not in her case) :haha:

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

So it was confirmed tonight that I'm definitely a whack job! Not by a doctor or a shrink but by my new manager :cry:

He mentioned during a chat that he and various other managers on the floor have noticed how 'manic' I get and he wanted to know if there were 'problems' that could potentially affect my performance at work.

So now I'm left to wonder if they notice, so must everyone else and my paranoia about everyone thinking I'm a weirdo has just been realised :cry:

Atleast now I know it's obvious from an outside perspective, I just wish the doctors would hurry up with the referral to a councillor so I can start trying to be normal!

I'm fed up of feeling like an outcast and just want the way I feel all the time to stop! 

Good note, I got my free tots bots stretchy today that I won for writing a poem! :happydance:

Sorry ladies, you must not know whether you are coming and going with me! Up down up down, like a really gloomy game of musical statues!


:hugs:


----------



## sam#3

aww hugs bekki, hope the referral comes soon and you start to feel better xx


----------



## princessellie

:hugs:

i cant believe he said that to you, what a dick!!!

hope you feel better soon babes

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks hun, just wish the NHS would pull their finger out! Last thing I need is this threatening my job! Felt like he was fishing for a good reason to get rid of me. Asking if I felt I would be better suited to work for a different company!

Let's hope they don't try and turf me out! x


----------



## princessellie

if they do just tell them youre gna go to a industrial tribunal and im sure theyll change their minds :haha:

x


----------



## sam#3

dont let him push you out honey, he sounds like a right dick, theres no reason for him to bully you out of your job, as long as you know you can work thats all that matters


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: bekki, as others said don't let them push u out!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I am good at my job, well I think so anyway lol

I just don't meet the targets because I talk too much so average handling time is super high and hate offering people things because I feel like it's rude to do that!

I'm still being retrained at the moment and still a good 5 weeks away from being allowed to take calls again and I'm just hoping I've been diagnosed by then so I don't get worked up by the rude customers again! Maternity leave was a good break for me because the rude customers were starting to get to me and I find it hard to cope with people shouting and swearing at me down the phone!

I'm off to sleep now before Cassidy wakes up for another one her ever increasing night feeds! 

Thanks for your support ladies xxxx

(no doubt when the insomnia kicks in I'll be back, gosh I'm damaged goods lol)


:hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: bekki, ohh i know how you feel i had a temp summer job in a crappy call centre a few years ago, it was awful! I remember totally having an arguement with one customer he was just so feckin rude and i wasn't getting paid enough to take that kinda carp (plus i didn't actually work for the company so ya kno)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Haha so many times I've wanted to put people in their place!! I agree though, they don't pay call centre advisors nearly enough for the crap they have to put up with! Before I went on maternity leave with a mixture of how I already was and pregnancy hormones I hung up on a few very rude people, told them to hold the line for a second and cut them off! Bad of me really but if I hadnt I would have ended up sobbing down the phone :haha:

I did ask if there were any admin roles so I don't have to work with people!

Off swimming today when Jordon gets back from football, felt really refreshed after going on Tuesday so thought it a good idea to go again!!


:hugs:


----------



## lfernie

Manager sounds like a complete arse! Don't let him make u feel bad, who is he to diagnose u? I worked in a call centre a few years back and all the mangers were just so friggin jumped up idiots x


----------



## Blob

He sounds like a right dick :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

Blob said:


> He sounds like a right dick :hugs: :hugs:

i agree!!! :hugs: bekki


----------



## Jetters

I think i've found the answer to my "how will I dry nappies in this tiny flat with no tumble dryer or garden" problem....

https://www.jmldirect.com/product.asp?pf_id=D2001&src=froogle&changecurrency=GBP


----------



## anothersquish

Cool! It has good reviews too.


----------



## princessellie

ooh that looks good, i can get a dryer for £50 though so would be cheaper, although that would be much cheaper to run, hmmm...how would you dry knickers and socks though, and how would you actually hang the nappies up on there?

x


----------



## Jetters

You hang things up on hangers, or these things https://www.housewaresandbeyond.com...tmor-6171844-Clip-and-Dry-Hanger-26-Clips.jpg inside it xx


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

JML make me laugh a bit, they have such crazy yet useful inventions! It's tomorrow Jetterrrrs! Am genuinely excited! I'm going to guess at boy! (ps, I'm always wrong! :lol:)


----------



## Jetters

I really, really am convinced it's a boy and have no idea why!! Although, FOB is equally as convinced it's a girl... :rofl:

Luckily I literally do not care at ALL either way! Phew!


----------



## enola

Ooooh so exciting Jetters! :dance:
By the way, I can't remember where but I was looking into heated airers at one point (when we had a flat with stooooopidly high ceilings, now we're in a terraced house it stays warmer which is good!) and this one was highly recommended for being space saving and cheap to run:
https://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/product/21736
And now I've been looking at the Lakeland website (unwise, always unwise) I've seen this: https://www.lakeland.co.uk/F/product/22169 - do people reckon this would work for nappies? I've been meaning to get something similar but like the quick release idea...it could rain nappies hahaha! :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I need opinions or advice, nothing depressing though :haha:

At what age do you think it's okay to use non toxic paint to do hand and footprint pictures?? I really want to do some prints of Cassidys but don't want to if it will harm her in any way!

So opinions ladies, do you do this with your babies and do you think I should?


----------



## anothersquish

If its non toxic then go for it :)


----------



## lfernie

I done hand and footprints of Ryan when he was abot a month old! I didn't hink abot waiting :blush: x


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ I'm just a paranoid ninny :haha: x x


----------



## lfernie

I was on my fone earlier, spelling's so bad! :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

I didn't notice until you mentioned it :rofl:

I'm just about to crack open the paints now, was going to do it a while ago but I prepared her bath and ending until dropping the contents on my living room floor :dohh: took me aaaaages to mop up :rofl:

xxx


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah Bekki, we have done loads of painting with Freya, always found handprints hard as she likes to squish the paint in her hand and not open it, lol, but got looooads of footprints! We started when she was really little. (I also did a bum print :blush: :rofl:)


----------



## Bekkiboo

kirsten1985 said:


> Yeah Bekki, we have done loads of painting with Freya, always found handprints hard as she likes to squish the paint in her hand and not open it, lol, but got looooads of footprints! We started when she was really little. *(I also did a bum print  )*

:rofl:

I'm just going to bite the bullet and do it..... will take pictures of her finished masterpiece!! xx


----------



## Monkeh

I tried to do hand and foot prints yesterday with Dexter. Footprints are definitely easier. Dexter was mushing the paint in his hand, and then mushing the paper too :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yep she kept grabbing the paper and trying to eat it :haha: Managed to get one work of art though, will upload a piccy later!! xx


----------



## Lunaty

Dammnit, my BG AIO organic and one itti has gone all grey and brown on me.. !!! :growlmad:
I have been giving Cole Pamol as he isnt feeling very well and had his 3 month shots too.. this probably caused the staining but how do i get it out again!!!! grrrr


----------



## Blob

Awww hun :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> I think i've found the answer to my "how will I dry nappies in this tiny flat with no tumble dryer or garden" problem....
> 
> https://www.jmldirect.com/product.asp?pf_id=D2001&src=froogle&changecurrency=GBP

I'm soooo behind, gotta catch up from when my Mum stayed with us last week and I couldn't on here much! 

Anyway, somebody gave us a similar thing to that... I never actually used it for nappies though! I just got some extra drying racks from Matalan. We're in a tiny flat too so I found that the best racks were the ones with three parts that you can stand up in a more or less straight line - I used to stand them up against the wall in the hallway. Husband used to come home and walk into loads of washing when he opened the door but it worked well enough! The drying thing was good though - it would dry a pair of heavy jeans in about an hour from being spun in the washer.

Actually Jetters, are you in SW London? Now we have a dryer, that drying thing is just sitting in our hallway... you could have it if you like? I'm not sure it'd be practical to post but you could pick it up (we're in SW20) or I could drop it off?


----------



## chuck

lol Jetters I love JML stuff!


----------



## mummy_mi

chuck said:


> lol Jetters I love JML stuff!

I love the voice of the guy that does the voice overs for the JML adverts!

On another note, does anyone wanna be my buddy on Facebook please, (especially if you play Farmville - omg so addictive, wish I never got shown it!)

xx


----------



## kirsten1985

I am Kirsten Richards on FB if anyone wants to add me, say who you are though, if I don't know you I won't be adding you! :lol:


----------



## enola

Yay for Facebook - I'm Enola Stevenson on there (although I'm betting if you just type Enola you won't get TOOO many results :rofl:).

I'm another fan of the JML voice guy - reminds me of Barry Scott for Cilit Bang! BANG and the dirt is gone!

Speaking on stain removal, though, I have you lovely ladies to thank for introducing me to the wonders of the Vanish bar - it's AMAZING! :flower:


----------



## Jetters

I'm a NEW jml fan! i get suckered in by the promises!!! :rofl:

[email protected] on facebook is meeeeeeeeeee!

Rachel i'll PM you. I'm in SW17! Hello neighbour!


----------



## mummy_mi

I'm Michelle Clare, anyone is free to add me, I'm going to go on a addathon xx


----------



## Margie

saraendepity said:


> :rofl: @ Lu bless you hun, :hugs: welome Margie :waves:
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

Thank you :winkwink:

I'm in full swing with fluffy bumness and can see how buying nappies can become addictive! :happydance: Really pleased as I was quite nervous - and even dh is suprised by how easy it is.

How is everyone doing today?

I had a really good morning - had to take my car in because the wind screen washer wasn't working. The chap said he would do it while I waited because I had Ferryn with me, and he didn't charge me either :happydance: Couldn't believe it!


----------



## sezzlebum

aw thats nice of him :)

i gotta go clear all me window ledges.... Aimees mastered the art of pulling up on them :| kids money boxes nearly went west lol


----------



## chuck

My Mum wants a snuggie for her birthday..I even saw a leopard print one in Superdrug!!!

I want one of those ceramic peelers they advertised for ages but I fear I'd peel my fingers off!!


----------



## chuck

I'm Charlotte Richards btw on FB, London network and theres a pic of me in dark glasses - I have my chest tattooed.


----------



## Monkeh

Gail Russell on fb (piccy of Dexter as my profile piccy). Yay for farmville! :lol:


----------



## Jetters

^ Oh no, another farmville addict!!! lol!
There's lots of yous, hehehe, good job Monkey is so easily recognisable!! :D


----------



## saraendepity

hey everyone...guess what.......WE'RE BACK IN FLUFF !!!! :yipee: omg its been the longest weekend ever !! hehe i hate ths bloody sposies:) Daisy has spent her day in Ittis as she had her skinny jeans on and they are the only fluff that fit in them !! :haha:

I won Tushie Tuesday too :D soooooo happy :D gonna go order rmyself a WN too......has anyone seen the new minkee Fabric? the flower child chocolate one!! its gorgeous!!! sooo excited !!

Got fluffy Mail today too :D my Flutterby Fluff came :D its bloody Gorgeous!! LOVE IT!!!!
(Kirsten, did you get yours??) 

sara

xxxxxx


----------



## saraendepity

Oh if anyone wants to Add me to FB i'm Sara Carney :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I got mine Sara! I love it, very trim :D


----------



## lfernie

saraendepity said:


> hey everyone...guess what.......WE'RE BACK IN FLUFF !!!! :yipee: omg its been the longest weekend ever !! hehe i hate ths bloody sposies:) Daisy has spent her day in Ittis as she had her skinny jeans on and they are the only fluff that fit in them !! :haha:
> 
> I won Tushie Tuesday too :D soooooo happy :D gonna go order rmyself a WN too......has anyone seen the new minkee Fabric? the flower child chocolate one!! its gorgeous!!! sooo excited !!
> 
> Got fluffy Mail today too :D my Flutterby Fluff came :D its bloody Gorgeous!! LOVE IT!!!!
> (Kirsten, did you get yours??)
> 
> sara
> 
> xxxxxx

I seen it said Sara and thought it was you, Congrats :happydance: x


----------



## lfernie

If anyone wants to add me I'm lauren fernie and I have brown hair lol x


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Yeah I got mine Sara! I love it, very trim :D

they are GORGEOUS arent they!!! did yours smell really really nice too ?? :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Sara!!! :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

Totally off topic but am annoyed grrr!!! Was selling on Ebay some brand new unopened bedding set and matching light shade, mobile etc that we bought for £100, as now I want a humphreys corner matching set to match her new cotbed, yes I know Chloe doesnt care what make it is but still shh! And 17 ppl were watching it and it ended in 2 days, someone emailed me and asked if I'd end the auction early for £70 including posted, postage will be at least £10. I said okay and cancelled the auction and gave her my paypal details but she said cant you send me an ebay reciept and I'll pay that way, I said I didnt think so as she didnt actually win the auction, and now she's not replying to my messages. 

So I guess I have to relist it!!!! :( 

Sorry rant over! Am busy adding everyone on FB :)

xx


----------



## saraendepity

:grr: thats terrible....i hate it when people mess you around......tho maybe she's gone offline for the night? :hugs:


----------



## mummy_mi

She was emailing me back and forth within a few minutes but then when I said about I dont know how else to do it other than send the money via paypal as she hasnt officially won it by ebay she just hasnt replied, so I emailed her again and nothing, I'll give her till morning then relist it. I wouldnt mind if it was something cheap but grrr, knew I should have just left it but OH was like no just sell it now.

Still on happier news I just ate the rest of the coffee ice cream, feel bette now, if not slightly sicky! And fluff had better be arriving tomorrow!! xx


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: Hi ladies. How is everyone? I'm not gonna even attempt to catch up there's probably pages n pages. Had a very busy weekend, got LO her first pair of proper shoes yesterday which she was less than impressed about. I'm going to have to teach her the ways of shoe shopping! Then me n the OH had a night n off went to a concert which was fabby. Had loads of work to catch back up on again today tho so don't feel like i've stopped but it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## sezzlebum

morning all, hope everyone is fine n dandy :D

well aimees bedbug came today :D piccys later, it is mucho bootiful lol :D
i think i got to many night nappies now tho :s

congratz sara on the contest :D 

right i better go pack my babybag for tots groups

later taters xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Arghhh my Easter nappy arrived and for a onesize it doesn't look very big! Eeek I'm worried now!!


----------



## anothersquish

Can never have too many night nappies....at least thats what I keep saying as an excuse for having ended up with so many. I only had one medium and now I have.....nine....whoops. I just dont want to admit that really he is in mediums in almost everything (UD, WN, HL and now Ittis too!) gonna cling to the smalls for as long as possible!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Crisis averted I noticed the poppers :dohh: :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> Crisis averted I noticed the poppers :dohh: :haha:

:haha:


----------



## anothersquish

not get much sleep last night Bekki??!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Hehe I kept waking up when Cassidy normally would only she was still asleep!!!

Ladies who has brought nappy doodles off me, the gas man cometh today to check the appliances (been waiting 2 years for the landlady to sort this legal annual requirement out and today of all days is the day) so swimming has been postponed until tomorrow and unfortunately so is nappy posting! I'm so frustrated you lot must think I'm so unreliable! Something always gets in the way!

Lastly I got my referal at the doctors :happydance: for 24th March at 1:30pm so I'll hopefully know soon if I'm nuts or not!


x x


----------



## Margie

Hi Ladies,

my first itti arrived today :happydance: it's so cute and soft :D


----------



## enola

Yay for Ittis! I like stroking mine :blush: I really hope we get on well with them so I can buy bigger ones too. Are there often seasonal offers on Ittis at all ladies?


----------



## Margie

enola said:


> Yay for Ittis! I like stroking mine :blush: I really hope we get on well with them so I can buy bigger ones too. Are there often seasonal offers on Ittis at all ladies?

I know what you mean... sooooo soft and cuddley :shy:


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: yay for itti's! Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

I desperately need some night nappies, im waiting for the HL coop to get myself a couple....LOL ;) maybe one for each day of the week hahaha


----------



## anothersquish

I mentioned HL co-op to my OH, he said "Dont you have like a MILLION of those already?".....darnnit...rumbled!!!


----------



## Lunaty

anothersquish said:


> I mentioned HL co-op to my OH, he said "Dont you have like a MILLION of those already?".....darnnit...rumbled!!!

Muaha just give him a look as to say "dont be sill" he will never know the difference :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ Has your flip arrived hun?


I was right about me going back to work, well almost anyway. I said give it a week and Mark will be asking me to quit. Well I have been back since 22nd Feb and Mark said yesterday that it's not working out. He said if they can't give you more reasonable hours (which they won't) then I will have to quit! So soon I will be a stay at home mum!

He said I can also sell our things on eBay to give us a little extra cash :haha:

So now I have the task of finding out what we are entitled to, any ideas???


----------



## Lunaty

Yay yes the flip has arrived today :wohoo:
cant try it on though as Cole is still on meds...

Took him to the docs again today and they seem to think it is indeed whooping cough.. which is horrible as i am constantly worried he is about to choke when he has a coughing spell.... :(

I feel so sorry for him and there is nothing i can do... :cry:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Perfect timing asking about it then LOL

I'm glad it got there safely hun xx


----------



## anothersquish

Bekkiboo said:


> ^^ Has your flip arrived hun?
> 
> 
> I was right about me going back to work, well almost anyway. I said give it a week and Mark will be asking me to quit. Well I have been back since 22nd Feb and Mark said yesterday that it's not working out. He said if they can't give you more reasonable hours (which they won't) then I will have to quit! So soon I will be a stay at home mum!
> 
> He said I can also sell our things on eBay to give us a little extra cash :haha:
> 
> So now I have the task of finding out what we are entitled to, any ideas???

Go to entitledto.co.uk and enter your details as they will be once you have quit work, that should give you a good idea :)


----------



## Margie

Lunaty said:


> Yay yes the flip has arrived today :wohoo:
> cant try it on though as Cole is still on meds...
> 
> Took him to the docs again today and they seem to think it is indeed whooping cough.. which is horrible as i am constantly worried he is about to choke when he has a coughing spell.... :(
> 
> I feel so sorry for him and there is nothing i can do... :cry:

Aww poor thing :hugs: Hope the meds get on and your little man bounces back with lots of smiles :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> ^^ Has your flip arrived hun?
> 
> 
> I was right about me going back to work, well almost anyway. I said give it a week and Mark will be asking me to quit. Well I have been back since 22nd Feb and Mark said yesterday that it's not working out. He said if they can't give you more reasonable hours (which they won't) then I will have to quit! So soon I will be a stay at home mum!
> 
> He said I can also sell our things on eBay to give us a little extra cash :haha:
> 
> So now I have the task of finding out what we are entitled to, any ideas???

yea go to direct gov and there's entire sections on what you are entitled to. Martins money tips can be quite helpful too. If your OH is working though you might find you're not entitled to much depending on salary etc. I'm no expert though.


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: girls...my postie has just been and delivered me an interesting hand written envelope. I don't know about you but I don't get them very often so I'm always intreigued! Anyway I just opened it up and it's from sure start saying I'd been referred form the early pregnancy unit and they would like to congratulate me on my new bump and let me know about the services available to me. Ermm yea! wait till my OH sees it :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

Thats...interesting.....
Film the look on his face when you hand him the letter and post it up here for us....oh and then could you post the letter on to me so I can do the same to my OH....its April 1st soon right????


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: don't tempt me :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

:muaha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh that's a good one. I think I'm going to do that for April fools seen as though OH has been opening my mail recently! Think he's on the look out since he found my Capital One card :haha: I'm on strict orders to cut up the card and close the account :cry: so I think he's looking out for credit card statements!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah our CC is shared to unfortunately :dohh:


----------



## T-Bex

Just thought I'd crash in and say hello! Just started on the Little Lambs, much to universal bewilderment from my family. Am sticking with the mantra of "My Baby, My Baby's Bum", and told them not to bother. I'm sticking at it, end of discussion!

So, hello! :wave:


----------



## Margie

T-Bex said:


> Just thought I'd crash in and say hello! Just started on the Little Lambs, much to universal bewilderment from my family. Am sticking with the mantra of "My Baby, My Baby's Bum", and told them not to bother. I'm sticking at it, end of discussion!
> 
> So, hello! :wave:

Hello :wave:

I'm loving your slogan :thumbup: Think i may nick it :blush:


----------



## enola

Hi T-Bex! I love the feel of my bamboo Little Lambs - in Mother and Baby this month they have another voucher for a free one in the back adverts section if you haven't done that before? I'm a bit cheeky and am now going to use my brother-in-law's address to send off for a size 2 (I have 3 size 1's through the voucher thingy to my house and both sets of parents! :blush:).

Mmmmm I am strip washing all of my nappies and inserts right now to make sure they are super squeaky clean for his brand new bum (when it arrives)! :dance:


----------



## Jetters

Exciting Enola!! How many times are you going to wash your new ones to build up the absorbancy? 

T-Bex love your slogan, welcome over here!!


----------



## Jetters

Ooh, I won 20 Pop-In's on ebay... figure they'll be my night nappies and if I hate them, i'll sell them! Fingers crossed they're nice...


----------



## enola

Hahaha 'new' ones??? I'm all about the preloved over here :D The Little Lambs and Flip inserts have already been chucked in with normal washes sans conditioner to bump up absorbancy, and I have washed everything at least once that has come through the post...buuuut I wanted to just 'make sure'...there's nothing else to clean around here!!! :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I do love random frenchness in completely normal sentences. :D


----------



## princessellie

well girlies, am back from my scan, can you guess what im having, no cheating off the people on my facebook hahaha

x


----------



## anothersquish

Oh bugger, I hate FB anyway.....what what what????


----------



## lfernie

Oh what are you having?? xx


----------



## princessellie

:D

x
 



Attached Files:







Photo-0016.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 9









Photo-0017.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 5


----------



## kirsten1985

Awwwww!


----------



## lfernie

Aw those are lovely pics, another girl! You must be so excited x


----------



## princessellie

i am :D i am sooo made up, i actually had a dream last night right that i got there and the woman said i was having a boy and i was really disappointed in my dream and all day today i was worrying that she would say boy and id be disappointed, obv i wouldnt have been but i was just fretting lol, so when she said girl i was doubly happy lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOO cutee!!! ..... i'm so jealous of your 3D scan..i really wanted one but rob wouldnt let me BOOOOOOOO!!! 

ok gilies need a bit of advice now.....i'm sooooooooo late for :witch: (my last AF was beginning of Jan) have done tons of IC tests but they are all :bfn: i'm still BF'ing (tho only 2-3 times a day for only about 5 mins each time if she'll stay on that long.......i do have horrid irregular cycles but this is taking it a bit far dont you think?? i know if i go to the docs they wont do anything as i'm still BF but i have had 3-4 AF before the last one.........what do i do?? i jeep forgetting to pick up a CB test ...guess i should just make myself remembe :dohh: ramble ramble!

:blush:


----------



## Jetters

Congrats princessellie!!! :hugs:

You better not pop before me! :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I would love a girl to buy loads of girly fluff!

Sara, you should go on Boots or something and order 1 now, then you won't forget FX xx


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol get a CB test Sara! :dohh: Hope you are preg and it's not just being silly.


----------



## Jetters

Sara, I NEVER got a positive on ICs!! Or boots own brand, either, and I tried up to 8 weeks!! But I had a CB digi positive before AF was even due... I say go buy one!


----------



## saraendepity

i didnt do IC tests last time...i only used CB tests and i got a very strong + on a nighttime at about 12 DPO....i have been getting a teeny bit of sickness and i'm very tired but i'm trying sooooooooooooooo hard not to get my hopes up!!!! gonna try to get a CB or FRER and get it done and then atleast i'll know!! its doing my head in not knowing...and if i am i will be about 12 weeks!!! i'll be gutted as i will have 'missed' 3 whole months of being pregnant!!!:haha:


----------



## Jetters

^ the worst months, imo! 

Jetters <---- still traumatised by the three solid months of hell I've only just come out of!!


----------



## Jetters

Oh, and... good luck!! Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## anothersquish

Girly girly!! Congrats!

Sara, get yourself CB!!


----------



## princessellie

haha jetters the race is on

sara, i didnt get a bfp on ics either, well you know that lol, it was only when i broke out the cb that i got my bfp, even after id had 2 bfps on cbs i did an ic and got a bfn again :dohh:

ics are shit, saying that its all i used with leyla and they worked fine, but this time they werent having none of it, get a cb

x


----------



## lfernie

what are ics? :dohh: 

I ordered some knitting needles...now I need someone to teach me to use them :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

lfernie said:


> what are ics? :dohh:
> 
> I ordered some knitting needles...now I need someone to teach me to use them :haha:

:rofl: glad you asked, I have no idea either!


----------



## Jetters

Internet Cheapies!!! :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Ah ha! Even though we were TTC with Freya, I thought it just involved not using anything to prevent it, lol, 'tried' for a month, did one tescos test and that was it, lol, I'm so not clued up on it all!


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: I was trying to think of what brand it could be x


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> OMG SOOOOOOOOOOOO cutee!!! ..... i'm so jealous of your 3D scan..i really wanted one but rob wouldnt let me BOOOOOOOO!!!
> 
> ok gilies need a bit of advice now.....i'm sooooooooo late for :witch: (my last AF was beginning of Jan) have done tons of IC tests but they are all :bfn: i'm still BF'ing (tho only 2-3 times a day for only about 5 mins each time if she'll stay on that long.......i do have horrid irregular cycles but this is taking it a bit far dont you think?? i know if i go to the docs they wont do anything as i'm still BF but i have had 3-4 AF before the last one.........what do i do?? i jeep forgetting to pick up a CB test ...guess i should just make myself remembe :dohh: ramble ramble!
> 
> :blush:

get yaself a CB digi :thumbup: hope you are :dust:

Ellie...woooo girly yay! Are you going to let people know her name or are you keeping that a surprise :hugs:


----------



## lfernie

I got my BFP on a tesco one too (then I bought CB just to check) x


----------



## enola

Ohhhh I was just about to ask the same question...lol I am very inexperienced at the whole preggers tests thing...I bought a pack of four ummm...don't know the brand, popular make, pink anyway...used two this pregnancy (one extra to make sure, of course!) and have them saved at the bottom of the baby box hoping they'll work for next pregnancy too. Congratulations on the little girl Ellie! Those scan pictures are gorgeous and SO clear :)
I want a girl next...I want the excuse to buy lilac and pretty patterned nappies and clothes ooooh and little dresses! Knowing my luck if I do get a girl next she'll be a giant bald baby like I was and I'll have to spend every moment convincing everyone she's a girl!!! :haha:
I just finished stripping all my nappies - hurrah! :dance:


----------



## saraendepity

hehehehe we tried properly with OV sticks for 3-4 months then used a CBFM for about 3 months and temped too for the last month till we got preggers!!!! seemed like AGEEEEES!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

no i'm not big on the whole charting and various tests n stuff either. God i don't even know what my cycle works out at anymore! :blush:


I just used boots own Pregnancy tests n got positive staright away :blush: I did it after dinner aswell thinking ahh it'll be negative doing it at this time of day :dohh:

(not that i wanted it to be negatve but i was in denial!)


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, I pop my head in here and it's all exciting! Get yourself a clearblue digi hon, that way you'll know one way or the other! :dust:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i'm gonna splash out and get me a CB tomorro or monday and see what it brings up :)


----------



## Twiglet

Tomorrow! Not Monday :haha: 

Woo on your little princess Ellie!


----------



## princessellie

thanks everyone :happydance:

donna, at the minute were set on amelia lol, that could be awkward at meets hahaha

x


----------



## thelilbump

tomorrow sara!


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thanks everyone :happydance:
> 
> donna, at the minute were set on amelia lol, that could be awkward at meets hahaha
> 
> x

:haha: 

gorgeous name! Very hard to think of a middle name for tho!


----------



## saraendepity

LOL ok ok tomorrow !!!


----------



## saraendepity

oooh amelia georgia :)


----------



## princessellie

middle name has to be maureen after my gran, it goes ok i think?

i saw someone on here who had to have maureen cos it was her ohs nan or something and she was trying to come up with a name to match cos nothing did and she said she was gna tell him she wanted the first name to be aqua as a pisstake LMAO!

x


----------



## saraendepity

awww sounds lovely :D


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## Rachel_C

oooh Amelia is lovely... so happy for you!

good luck Sara!


----------



## thelilbump

by the way you wouldn't believe how many people can't say Amelia, throw an E at the beginning and you've had it :rofl:....honestly!


----------



## anothersquish

Thats a pretty pretty name. 

darnnit why cant we win the lottery so I can have another one??!!


----------



## princessellie

omg how could anyone not say it hahahaha 

has no one heard of amelia jane....jeez, whats wrong with the world today haha

x


----------



## saraendepity

ok so i need a :dohh: amelia jane??????????


----------



## princessellie

:bangs head against wall:

lol

x


----------



## saraendepity

what am i missing?


----------



## thelilbump

i don't know either :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

oooh do you mean as in erhardt? *sp??


----------



## thelilbump

erhardt?


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh my OH has jus informed me! I think i knew that actually


----------



## princessellie

haha come on girls, you obv had no style when u were little :smug:

x


----------



## saraendepity

:?:](*,)


----------



## saraendepity

or do you mean the dresses??


----------



## Jetters

https://bibliojunkie.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/naughty-amelia-jane.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

oooooooooooooooooooooooooh ..... never heard of that book ?


----------



## anothersquish

you have heard of enid blyton though right??


----------



## saraendepity

oooh yeah!!! i read loooooooooads as a kid (still do but not as much as i wold like to!) used to love Enit Blyton :D what little girl didnt!!


----------



## princessellie

saraendepity said:


> or do you mean the dresses??

LOL no, what dresses haha

x


----------



## princessellie

sara, it was a series, paul bought me the collection for xmas hehehe

x


----------



## saraendepity

oooh i might look into them for Daisy:D you cn get pretty girly dresses called something jane dresses...my best friend is obsessed with them!!! haha


----------



## Rachel_C

I used to work in the kids' section of a bookshop - we always had those books in but I never saw anybody buy them... shame cos I loved them when I was little!


----------



## princessellie

i told paul i want to call this baby amelia-jane but still have my grans names as middle names, so this baby will be called amelia-jane maureen hamide uyan, i said its either that or selina

he said ok hahahahaha, cheeky bugger he is, whats wrong with selina?? he hates it so much lol

x


----------



## Monkeh

I never read any Enid Blyton. Am I weird? :lol:

Ohhhh Sara, you're testing today! Exciting :D


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I read loooads of enid blyton when I was little, my favourites were Malory Towers and Famous Five, they were brill!


----------



## enola

Me too! I adored Enid Blyton and wanted to be George from The Famous Five :haha:
I got the magazine for awhile too...oooh and Bunty magazine and the annuals, similar sort of thing, very olde worlde (but then, I did always prefer that to the 'modern' stuff lol) - anyone else remember that?


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I used to have bunty and another, I can't remember the name?! I always preferred that sort of stuff too, it was either that or a horse magazine, lol. I used to want to be George too! Lol!


----------



## Jetters

Yes Monkeh, you ARE weird!!!! :p hehehe they were TOTAL escapism books!

I loved The Famous Five (and wanted to be George too, of course) and Mallory Towers the best! Oooh, and The Mystery Of books and The Secret Seven!!!


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm.. I read horse magazines when I was little lol. Enid Blyton never really appealed to me :shrug:


----------



## enola

Good morning Jetters! :dance:
Yay for The Mystery Of... books!!! 
I wasn't _quite_ as keen on The Secret Seven :)
Haha reminiscing...I sort of wish I'd saved a couple but I had quite a collection and sold it all for a new judo suit! :rofl:
Anyone get any special Saturday fluffy post? My amber necklaces came and I loooove them, let's hope hubby loves them too!


----------



## kirsten1985

No :( nothing today in the post for me.


----------



## Monkeh

Nothing for me either, though all I'm waiting on now is post from the easter bunny, so that could be a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## Jetters

I got the Gro Baby from Mummy_Mi- it's sooo much softer than i'd expected!! And morning fluffs and potential fluffs! :D x


----------



## anothersquish

My little sister read the famous five etc....I just read anything with horses in it LOL


----------



## saraendepity

omg i wanted to be George too!! and i LOVED bunty......cant remember what the other was called....its really doin my head in!! no fluffy post yet for m but my postie hasnt been yet but my post hasnt been yet :dohh: oh poo..i have a quiche in the oven and i smell burning NOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## saraendepity

crisis averted...its ok!! :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

I remember the one with he wild horses that got caught!!! I loved that "the five" book :)


----------



## princessellie

:blush: i still read enid blyton books, all of them hahaha, except secret seven, they were pants, i dont know why i just didnt like them at all, i have so many, malory towers set, famous five, have read most of, whats that one with bets and fatty and larry, i love those too, the one with i cant remember his name and his monkey? and even the ones like bedtime stories you know the ones that are written for five year olds hahaha, i love them all, i always wanted to go to malory towers when i was little, kept asking my mam to send me to boarding school but she was having none of it lol, i never liked george, she did my head in...strangely enough, george is meant to be what enid blyton was like when she was little, i know that because i watched the enid blyton story on youtube, yes im obsessed lol :blush:

x


----------



## princessellie

also, according to enid blytons daughter she was a shit mam, was too interested in writing about the perfect family to actually have one apparently

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I begged my mum to send me to boarding school too; I was more of a St Clare's girl though! I've actually still got all of my children's books... I have never given a book away, probably why we have NO room in our flat!


----------



## dippy dee

hello ladies and little fluffy bums and fluffy bums to be.
Ok so i am wierd all i read about were horses and if i wasn't readin about them i was riding them or sorting them out, god i miss my lil horsey ::(:
I have fluff coming but not until the middle of next week and it is one big stash coming so i am under orders to destash off dh:cry: but i am going to rid of as little as possible :haha:
I have finished paying off my holiday so in 8 weeks time i will be jetting off to spain :happydance:
I hope you are all well :kiss:


----------



## anothersquish

I was the same, I was ALWAYS doing something with horses/about horses, 99% of the books I had as a kid were about horses. You can have one of my horses atm...got a 3yr old in on box rest with thr biggest hole in her foot you have ever seen, massive hole in her toe and pus coming out of four places at her heel....and it STINKS. Poor pony :( Probably safer (and cheaper) to read about horses than own one, I am NOT looking forward to the vets bill.....


----------



## Rachel_C

I used to love horse books too - my favourites were the Jinny series and the Silver Brumby books... but I've always been scared of horses :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

anothersquish said:


> I was the same, I was ALWAYS doing something with horses/about horses, 99% of the books I had as a kid were about horses. You can have one of my horses atm...got a 3yr old in on box rest with thr biggest hole in her foot you have ever seen, massive hole in her toe and pus coming out of four places at her heel....and it STINKS. Poor pony :( Probably safer (and cheaper) to read about horses than own one, I am NOT looking forward to the vets bill.....

lol don't tempt me, i'm not far from you at all and may be tempted to come see them and i'll even help a lil poorly one get better, what is she and how high lol i wanna come play horsey now.


----------



## saraendepity

:bfn:


----------



## anothersquish

:hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: i hope it is soon for you wifey xx


----------



## princessellie

aww never mind babes, you can share mine if you want 

x


----------



## Faerie

Awww Sara :hugs:

And don't listen to Ellie, you know you'd rather come and help me out ;)

I loved Mallory Towers! And anything horsey. My Dad still thinks it's funny to point to fields and say "look Henny horsey".


----------



## Lunaty

:growlmad: sorry to see babe!
youll get one soon though wishing you lots of :dust:


----------



## Jetters

saraendepity said:


> :bfn:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

ooohh yes i miss my horsies!!!!
DH is looking at buying himself a rotary.. said once the money from his dad's estate is in i can have 5000 and do with it as i please.. (thats what he says now LOL) he said you can buy all the nappies you want :rofl:

Anyhow, i could get a very decent pony for 5000 :muaha:


----------



## lfernie

Sara :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

sara :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: Sara! Thats poo :(

Arghh I've been away from a couple days and you lot talk too much!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Ellie, do the fleece pockets on your site need a wrap? xx


----------



## Bekkiboo

Oh I ordered from you and paid for it but when it said return to merchant, I clicked on it and it said error and when I went back onto my account it's not showing on my order history and still showing what I ordered in my shopping basket! Is this normal?? Confirm you got the order if you can hun xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Afternoon ladies i hope we all had a lovely day.
Well i am so chuffed with myself i have only been able to do a back carry with a wrap but today i have tried and tried and i have now perfected a back carry with my meitai, harley loved it and it was more comfortable for me than a wrap, so off i go to make me a nother mt but with shorter straps for back carries, god i love my sewing machine lol.


----------



## dippy dee

Also does anyone know who stocks xl fluff? Jack is 3 and is still in fluff part time due to health problems but i am having to really squeeze him into the larges so could really do with some xl's and soon as both have had upset tummies so my washer is on over drive to wash enough fluff for 2 kids each day.


----------



## lfernie

Minki do yoyo's which go up to age 7

https://www.minkinappies.co.uk/index.php?cPath=34_21&osCsid=40321cec2f3c95add6d8d6025c1e43a2



xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Would trainer pants ith prefolds inside them work possibly?


----------



## dippy dee

i'm using a prefold atm to try itout, we usually use fb's and tb's but he is out growing them.
I just need them for night due to the meds mess with his bowels and during the day when he trys to empty his bowels, he only does it once a week but can last 3 days in agony and with over spill, tmi sorry.
so has to last a whole night and hold mega poo explosions.


----------



## princessellie

bekki, yep i got the money thanks hun

donna, i can do you an extra large, just let me know what measurements you want and i'll draft up a pattern tomorrow :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

OMG i put Daisy in her Issy bear today and it is lovey and squishy !!! but i'm not 100% about the fit ...... i just couldnt seem to get it to sit right ........ does anyone else have the same problem? i'm gonna perservere with it as its so pretty !!


----------



## thelilbump

Donna/ Fuzzi Bunz sized go up to extra large tho i think there are only certain colours available in XL.


----------



## Bekkiboo

There's a lady on CNT offering swaps for nappies and all you got to do is a couple of spreadsheets for her. Nappies for Paperwork :haha:


----------



## Jetters

This is probably a daft question, but you know how new nappies need prewashing to build up their fluffiness... do they mean you have to wash, then dry, then wash then dry again and so on, or just wash and wash and wash and then dry??


----------



## saraendepity

just wash and wash and wash and wash hunni :) i soaked mine in a bucket over night too then washed em a few times..dunno if that made any difference but thats what i did :)


----------



## thelilbump

you don't need to dry between washes :thumbup:


----------



## lfernie

Bekkiboo said:


> There's a lady on CNT offering swaps for nappies and all you got to do is a couple of spreadsheets for her. Nappies for Paperwork :haha:

Seriously? x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yup here: https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=96&t=40971

Read at the bottom ! x


----------



## lfernie

Haha, I just asked her what she wants doing? :haha: 

Also there's a lady selling hundreds of nappies BG's, pop ins, BB's for £5 Im going to sort through my nappies and put some up for sale to buy some more popins x


----------



## Monkeh

OT: but those of you on fb/easter bunnies - 

hem hem 

<<<<<<------ :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

I am soooo glad Arif went to work today rather than working from home... I just weighed Leyla's wet night nappy on the kitchen scales! :blush: He already doubts my sanity where nappies are concerned so wouldn't have wanted him to see that! In my defence though, a preloved HL bedbug arrived today and I wanted to check that it would hold enough wee, so I weighed a dry pop-in, then her wet one from last night, worked out how much wee was in it and then put that much water in the bedbug to check it. :rofl: Looks like it'll be ok though!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I hand my notice in today at work so in 4 weeks I will officially be a stay at home mum!

Mixed feelings about it because of the financial implications involved but happy that I get to stay home with Cassidy!!!


----------



## lfernie

Rachel_C said:


> I am soooo glad Arif went to work today rather than working from home... I just weighed Leyla's wet night nappy on the kitchen scales! :blush: He already doubts my sanity where nappies are concerned so wouldn't have wanted him to see that! In my defence though, a preloved HL bedbug arrived today and I wanted to check that it would hold enough wee, so I weighed a dry pop-in, then her wet one from last night, worked out how much wee was in it and then put that much water in the bedbug to check it. :rofl: Looks like it'll be ok though!

Your some lady! The things we do :rofl: xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Halen fell off the settee today :cry: I turned my back for one minute and he just went head first off :( he has a bump on his forehead and was very upset, cried for about 20minutes and kept pushing me away, wouldn't let me cuddle him :cry:


----------



## lfernie

:hugs: Jayleigh


----------



## Rachel_C

awww poor Halen and poor mummy :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Monkeh said:


> OT: but those of you on fb/easter bunnies -
> 
> hem hem
> 
> <<<<<<------ :lol:

did you get it? what did u get?



Rachel_C said:


> I am soooo glad Arif went to work today rather than working from home... I just weighed Leyla's wet night nappy on the kitchen scales! :blush: He already doubts my sanity where nappies are concerned so wouldn't have wanted him to see that! In my defence though, a preloved HL bedbug arrived today and I wanted to check that it would hold enough wee, so I weighed a dry pop-in, then her wet one from last night, worked out how much wee was in it and then put that much water in the bedbug to check it. :rofl: Looks like it'll be ok though!

:rofl: :rofl: that is strangely genius tho !


JL & Bekki; :hugs:


----------



## Monkeh

thelilbump said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> OT: but those of you on fb/easter bunnies -
> 
> hem hem
> 
> <<<<<<------ :lol:
> 
> did you get it? what did u get?Click to expand...

Lol, no. That was a hint for Sezzle, to help her with my clue ('From the Easter Bunneh') :lol: 

I don't have mine yet.


----------



## thelilbump

ahhh lol

I'm stuck with my clue, I have thought of one but not sure if it's uber hard or too obvious :blush:


----------



## Monkeh

Mine turned out to be harder than I'd thought lol.


----------



## lfernie

I think I totally missed this Easter bunny business :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

lfernie said:


> I think I totally missed this Easter bunny business :dohh:

sorry hunny :blush: i dont think i had you on my FB when i set it up...i'll invite you to the group for the next time we do one........should be in a few months time or so ??


----------



## lfernie

Aw don't be silly, I just thought it was something I missed x


----------



## saraendepity

hehe well i've sent invitations to everyone who is now on my facebook and missed this swap once this one is over we can leave it a few months and probably do another one if people are interested .... everyone seemed to enjoy this one :D


----------



## sezzlebum

Monkeh said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> OT: but those of you on fb/easter bunnies -
> 
> hem hem
> 
> <<<<<<------ :lol:
> 
> did you get it? what did u get?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no. That was a hint for Sezzle, to help her with my clue ('From the Easter Bunneh') :lol:
> 
> I don't have mine yet.Click to expand...

see youd think id have sussed it but no....hangs head in shame:blush:


----------



## saraendepity

sezzlebum said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> OT: but those of you on fb/easter bunnies -
> 
> hem hem
> 
> <<<<<<------ :lol:
> 
> did you get it? what did u get?Click to expand...
> 
> Lol, no. That was a hint for Sezzle, to help her with my clue ('From the Easter Bunneh') :lol:
> 
> I don't have mine yet.Click to expand...
> 
> see youd think id have sussed it but no....hangs head in shame:blush:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA i got it straight away....tho Gail did PM me to ask if she was allowed to help with clues !!! that might have helped me a little bit :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

:haha:


----------



## thelilbump

i think we should have a happy 4th July swap :rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sara I think we should be a summer one aswell x


----------



## saraendepity

yeah we should defo do a summer one....just need to think of a theme....not that this one stuck :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol mine is so loosely on the theme :lol: god knows what the summer theme could be, I have no idea, lol.


----------



## Monkeh

I stuck to the theme :D Mine had a bunny wabbit on it :lol:


----------



## kirsten1985

Well the name of the colour of mine sticks to the theme, that's it though and not that you could tell from looking at it!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I couldn't stick to the theme lol


----------



## saraendepity

mine is sooooooooo far away from the theme its silly...but i can soooooo loosely associate it with the theme...is that cheating?? :dohh:


----------



## lfernie

I can't wait for the next one! Means we'll all have new ones to flash in the summer x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I would love to see my ladies face when the postman delivers my parcel to her! I don't think she will need a clue to figure out it's from the barmy one :haha: What can I say, I had a creative moment :haha: 

I'm eager to get mine but I have the willpower of a sex addict in a brothel :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

ladies, i think abigail is finally big enough for her small itti's!

so im prewashing them just now...do u reckon a couple rinse cycles will do the trick?!.....or will i do one 'wash' with a touch of detergent?

anyone prewashed their new ittis who could help me gauge this a bit better??!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I want to play next time too pleeeease! x


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> I want to play next time too pleeeease! x

are you on my Face book ??if not add me hunni and i'll send you an invite to the group :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Done! :D So gutted I missed this. What's the next one for?


----------



## saraendepity

dunno yet haha we'll have to have a think.....ideas ont the discussions board


----------



## Twiglet

Owww my themed part was so so so small, thats why I had to get it customised! :haha:

And :wave: ladies! I haven't had the time or energy lately to get on here. Hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## lfernie

What do u actually do? Do u get paired up with someone and have to buy for eachother?x


----------



## saraendepity

yeah you get paired with someone and you bu for them but they dont know who is buying for you..so i would buy for you and you would buy for someone else..but you wouldnt know i was buying for you...does that make sense?


----------



## lfernie

Ahhh like a big circle? X


----------



## thelilbump

yupp :thumbup:


----------



## Bekkiboo

OT a weeny bit but Mark is selling one of his land rovers on eBay and he said if he makes more than he needs for the parts for one of his others that I can have some to spend! :happydance: I just hope it sells now, 90 watchers so far and no bids yet, but then it's only been 2 days, still another 5 to go! BID EBAYERS BID! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

mine fits the theme very well :smug:

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Ooh wonder what you bought Ellie?! I'm so excited to find out all the nappies everyone got, lol!

Just bought some nice new weenotions wipes, I seem to keep losing all mine. They must be going to the same place the fleece liners go, wish I knew where it was, lol.


----------



## saraendepity

kirsten1985 said:


> Ooh wonder what you bought Ellie?! I'm so excited to find out all the nappies everyone got, lol!
> 
> Just bought some nice new weenotions wipes, I seem to keep losing all mine. They must be going to the same place the fleece liners go, wish I knew where it was, lol.

omg that happens to me too!! hahaha i think its the sock monster !


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah I have sock trouble too lol. Also I have lost the small booster for my one remaining pop in, very annoying!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kirsten, I'm trying to poach your skirtie on CNT :haha:


----------



## lfernie

I have a sock monster too. Mt friends mum seriously think that the washing maching eats socks :haha: x


----------



## kirsten1985

Lol I just replied Bekki :)


----------



## enola

I think that the sock monster is secretly people that make babylegs....:shhh:


----------



## Faerie

enola said:


> i think that the sock monster is secretly people that make babylegs....:shhh:

pmsl!


----------



## kirsten1985

Ha ha I agree!


----------



## Rachel_C

For some weird reason I decided to clean behind the sofa the other day and found two weenotions wipes down there that look brand new... no idea how long they've been down there. At least they were clean!

Kirsten, I have a spare small booster for pop-ins if you want it? Actually I have three - one came with the set when I bought it preloved and two happened because I accidentally left two outers in the tumble dryer and melted them :dohh: They're green or white if you do want one!

Just had a fun fluffy post delivery! One was a bedbug from anothersquish (thanks it's lovely!), one was wool from Donna/Millie's Nappies (can see a wool addiction happening if it works for us :wacko:) and got some lovely clothes for Leyla from my mum. Fluff is the best way to start the day!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Kirsten I'm off out to the Post Office so PM me your Paypal and I will pay you when I get back in :thumbup:


----------



## kirsten1985

Pm'd you on CNT Bekki :)

Yeah Rachel I would love it! White would be good, the pop in seems to be a random mixture of orange and blue anyway, lol. :)


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I hate how things go missing, Liam's lost three wipes as he cant remember what he did with them and out of my 20 fleece liners, I have 6 left :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

ok sorry in advance but i need to vent..i am in a FOUL mood !!! :witch: got me yesterday and is being very mean to me....Rob is pissing me off...Daisy keeps pretending to poo but isnt actually doing anything, my house is a total shit tip cos we are decorating(well rob is i'm just shouting at him for not doing it fast enough) and i cant straighten my hair as Daisy is clinging to me like a leech :hissy: :grr: :growlmad: i am NOT a happy bunny...and to top it all off i got fluffy post (which i was happy about) but now i cant figure out the fecking nappy and the woman i bought it off lied to me about when it was posted aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sara!!


----------



## lfernie

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: Boo :(


----------



## Bekkiboo

:hugs: :hugs: Awww hun xx


----------



## sezzlebum

sara is it the 3 step rise?


----------



## saraendepity

yeah it is... i'm in too much of a mood to look at it properly...i just looked at it and chucked it on the sofa...rob went..that another new nappy...he got 'yeah and what you gonna do about it !!'


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: 

i got a pic of Aimee in hers on fb i think, we cross the wings right over, they fit on the tightest but i dont adjust the leg things, i didnt cross them fully on this pic i was just playin nappy model :rofl:

https://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?pid=11559837&id=627710200


----------



## Rachel_C

Kirsten if you PM me your address I'll post it tomorrow when I sort out other fluffy parcels :)

:hugs: Sara


----------



## Jetters

Oooh Sara, I want in too next time please!!


----------



## Twiglet

Jetters your on the middle box :dance:


----------



## Jetters

Ooooh I hadn't noticed- thanks!! How exciting :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

I remember getting so excited when I saw it with Caitlyn :haha: is the pregnancy going fast for you? Or dragging? Caitlyn's dragged but this one is going so fast :o


----------



## Jetters

Slowwwwww :( but I guess that's because I knew before AF was even due so I feel like i've been pregnant for AGES!! And i'm not even half way. *rolls eyes at self*

Plus, i'm super impatient :rofl:

Your babbits are going to be so close together in age, how lovely!! :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

sara :hugs:

Jetters the last 20 weeks are a lot faster!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Jetters, the last 20 weeks flew... it was crazy! I was crazy, in fact, I moved house and decorated the kitchen and living room 2 days before I gave birth... :rofl: gotta keep busy!


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: Sara, I know the feeling of bad days! 

Halen has a stinker of a cold, he can't breath out his nose, his eyes and nose are streaming, he keeps sneezing and he is miserable as hell. His top front teeth are poking out and his gums are bright red and very hot and he cried when I brushed his teeth tonight so I guess their sore. He wont sleep laying down as he can't breath that way, but wont sleep sitting up. OH is pushing him round in the pushchair to see if it sends him off but he's mardy cause he doesn't want to keep pushing "the fucking baby" round :| I've just had enough, everything I ask him to do is fucking this fucking that and he don't want to do it blah blah I'm moaning and blah blah. Miserable fook!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh god i missed heaps , pages and pages of reading up LOL

I am for another swap aswell! This is becoming a huge thing isnt it :rofl:

Sorry you were in a bad mood Sara, ive got those days aswell.. specially when Cole is in one of his bad moments..

Anyhow, I ordered a wild child nappy in emerald and it wasnt in size 1 anymore :( so now i had to change it to Jaffa... i so hope it will still look cool... grrr..

My nappy stash is getting abit out of hand i think.. ive got about 50 nappies now.. what do you mean overkill :haha:
though his smalls are starting to become a bit small now so thats my excuse


----------



## anothersquish

Yeah the weeks 20-40 flew by....the 18 days past 40 weeks seemed to take forBLOODYever ....ROFL

I keep trying to kid myself Im gonna get another 6 weeks out of Theos smalls...I dont think its going to happen....though it looks like the small Ittis are outlasting the other smalls??! Hes still on the same popper fastening he was the day he was born even though hes 3lb+ heavier now...oddness.


----------



## Twiglet

Well this pregnancy will zoom by then as thus far these last 9 weeks have gone so quickly! :dance: 

Can't wait to get the birth I want, CD from birth and BF :dance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Cruel squishy, cramming Theo into the same setting to keep him small :lol:


----------



## lfernie

I miss being pregnant :(


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn's bumcheeks aren't contained by small, medium or large itti's :dohh:

Ifernie, I did too and look what happened :blush: :haha:


----------



## kirsten1985

Twiglet said:


> Can't wait to get the birth I want, CD from birth and BF :dance:


:happydance: Yay!


----------



## lfernie

I had a dream last night that OH and I were going to DTD and I knew my jag had run out but didn't tell him :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:lol: I was just talking about feeling broody in the dec stars thread... anyone watching one born every minute?


----------



## lfernie

I'm recording it, I'm not allowed to watch it with OH due to me being a crazy baby lady :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Ifernie :haha: 

Kirsten I'm super stoked and just hope I manage to achieve all I want, in a way I think my naivieity about Caitlyn's birth and what happened has defo enpowered me for this one! I'm hoping beyond hope that I get and am able to do everything I want :wohoo: 

Femme, yep I am! It's really making my decision not to give birth in hospital firm...although of course if something like that were to happen me then I'd go to hospital and accept any decision they made.

Edit: and by the not being in hospital, I mean the show in general...not just this episode :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I really want a homebirth next time but OH finds the concept too scary.


----------



## lfernie

My OH has come round to homebirth but not having another baby so not sure how that will pan out x


----------



## Twiglet

Liam didn't get the choice :haha: He went against my birth plan last time so I told him this time he doesn't really have the option of what I do :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I might just pretend not to be in labour until the last minute :haha: (yeah right)


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: try it :lol:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well I sat there all for 11 hours one night in agony and had Cassidy within 2 hours of arriving at the hospital, if I'd delayed any further she'd have been born at home so it is doable lol x


----------



## anothersquish

my OH wasnt keen but knew better than to argue...hes pro homebirth now though :) 
Seeing all the screaming women on TV freaks him out though....he doesnt understand why they scream, he goes "but you dont scream" Im like well no....but Im a tough bitch rofl. 

OH wants another....I want another....we are actually officially WTT.....EEK!!!! I think we are crazy. WTT because 1) we need to move to a bigger house and 2) OH needs some form of job to fund a mortage etc. We are actually hoping he will have the job in about 6 months, he starts on a carers course on Friday which is an access course to a higher ed course which should qualify him for a bloody good job! So if he gets the job by the end of the summer we may start TTC then as it may take a hell of a lon time to concieve again, that means we could give it a full 12 months and then we have already said if after 12 months no BFP we will pay for IVF as we arent *young* so cant afford to wait another 5 years for BFP really. 
So Ive gone from "No more, definitely no more" to actively planning another one....though I am VERY nervous about having hyperemesis again....


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh bless you hun :hugs: 

Excuse my ignorance here :blush: is Theo your first then and was he hard to concieve? 

I've never had to TTC so I've been very lucky and blessed there.


----------



## anothersquish

No hes not my first. I lost a baby a long time ago and then had several miscarriages over a course of five years. It took 3 years to conceive my now 5yr old and we started TTC pretty much straight away after him so 5yrs for Theo...though we had actually given up and were saving for IVF when I took a test to proove to OH I wasnt pregnant and it was positive ROFL!!


----------



## Twiglet

Oww I'm sorry for your previous losses :hugs: and what a special little blessing Theo was :) 

Hopefully this time you'll conceive really quickly :)


----------



## Jetters

^ WSS :hugs:


Speaking of home births... did anyone ever watch the documentary on channel 5 called Extraordinary People: Outlaw Births about unassisted home births??

My ex and I were on it... our boy Rory was born at home with just us in Jan 08. I'm not advocating unassisted childbirth (i'm not allowed to!) but it worked for us... i'm having a hospital birth though as i've got a heart condition!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UayCCJOIajM part one
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ag8_x31vffg&feature=related part two


----------



## Twiglet

Jetters I didn't watch it no but I'll be back tomorrow to watch those clips! I'm so tired right now so am off to bed :)


----------



## Lunaty

Gosh you all talking about seconds and thirds already LOL

I am wtt till Cole is 2,5 .. so in about 2 years :) though we have been a bit silly..
Im still not on the pill and weve had some slip ups but since im breastfeeding and stuff im hoping it'll be fine :rofl:


----------



## sam#3

that birth looked amazing jetters


----------



## saraendepity

awww i just watched them :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

It WAS amazing :happydance:

I look so young!! And totally overwhelmed :rofl: I was really NOT on board with the whole freebirthing thing... it was ENTIRELY Clair's decision so I had to support her- I also didn't want to be on tv! Hence my grumpy face! :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

And heehee, at 6:56 on part two you can see me literally physically burst with relief when he cries... I think i'd been holding my breath for god knows how long until then!!


----------



## lfernie

The birth was lovely x


----------



## lfernie

I'm still impatiently waiting on my fluffy post :growlmad: I swear the postie drags his heels when he know's there are treats for me


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ Yours should be there today hun x I got yours today, they are lovely thank you xx


----------



## lfernie

Thanks, I can't wait! I'm waiting on my new cheetah print BB, bamboozle stretchy, some so scrumptious wipe cube things and your 2 things too so I keep looking out the window, it's a fluff overload x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Your post man is a secret nappy wearer, I'd have it out with him LOL x


----------



## lfernie

:haha: I thought he looked a bit padded around the groin! Oh he's here... I just about jumped on him x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Mines in red packaging!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Or grey?? Oh I can't remember!


----------



## lfernie

Yeah was gonna say by red do you mean silver? :rofl: Love the nappy and wraps gonna try them on him just now :happydance:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yay :happydance: Don't forget pictures!!!! x


----------



## Jetters

How and where do you leave feedback on CNT and Natural Mamas? *confused*


----------



## anothersquish

haha I asked this the other day as I didnt know either!
Clikc on the username, it goes to their page and then it has a feedback score there click on it and you can leave feedback LOL


----------



## saraendepity

dont know about NM but on CNT if you look where the clasified is and go right to the bottom and its there :) you just type who you wanna leave feedback for :)


----------



## enola

On NM you go right to the bottom on the Classifieds section and there is a sub-topic called Feedback, you then search for the person's username on there and add to the thread of feedback if they have one, if not create a new one :flower:
x


----------



## princessellie

someone asked me a while back when i would be getting more zebra nappies in and have just found some zebra fleece at the very bottom of my stash pile :D not sure who it was who asked so thought it best to put it for everyone to see and hope the girl who asked sees this :D

x


----------



## saraendepity

it was Jayleigh looking for Zebra hunni...:D


----------



## princessellie

x


----------



## sam#3

sorry random but.....
jetters your video has led me to watch and get really interested in lots of free unassisted births.
ive had 2 home births but and am very pro natural birth but hadnt looked into this. theres something really liberating and strong about it!!


----------



## anothersquish

princessellie said:


> someone asked me a while back when i would be getting more zebra nappies in and have just found some zebra fleece at the very bottom of my stash pile :D not sure who it was who asked so thought it best to put it for everyone to see and hope the girl who asked sees this :D
> 
> x

I was asking about zebra too!!! You have enough to do one for me and one for Jayleigh?? 
If so I want to order a fleece zebra and a velboa cow on Tues when I get more pennies after my blueberry binge :blush:


----------



## Jetters

sam#3 said:


> sorry random but.....
> jetters your video has led me to watch and get really interested in lots of free unassisted births.
> ive had 2 home births but and am very pro natural birth but hadnt looked into this. theres something really liberating and strong about it!!

it really was amazing, and the right choice for us, and I soooooo wish I could have a home birth!! But I had to fight for the chance just to have a natural birth as it is instead of a section so hospital it is for me (cos of my heart condition).

I do have to point out though that Clair was a paed nurse, and I did a long st johns first aid course, aaand we lived like 6 minutes away from our hospital... otherwise we wouldn't have just gone ahead and done it- too much risk. also, it being C's third birth meant she was really strongly in tune with her body, too.


----------



## sam#3

i felt like that with harry, he was my 3rd and i just knew what to do, the midives were panicking around me about him coming face first and i was just sat there really calmly focusing on my contractions and i pushed him out before they really even noticed!!!
vikki wants a home birth when the time comes and i would love to do that but like you say its so risky 'just in case'.
was it scary? you're so amazing to do that! also she looked so well just hours after the birth up, dressed and carrying on with the day...... i was in bed after having all of mine!!! :lol:


----------



## Jetters

i'll PM you so we don't spam this thread :D


----------



## princessellie

anothersquish said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> someone asked me a while back when i would be getting more zebra nappies in and have just found some zebra fleece at the very bottom of my stash pile :D not sure who it was who asked so thought it best to put it for everyone to see and hope the girl who asked sees this :D
> 
> x
> 
> I was asking about zebra too!!! You have enough to do one for me and one for Jayleigh??
> If so I want to order a fleece zebra and a velboa cow on Tues when I get more pennies after my blueberry binge :blush:Click to expand...

i do, i have enough for two, with possibly enough for another one afterwards but i dont wanna say more if i cant deffo get more iykwim, once the first two have gone i'll be able to see how much i have left and see if i could get another one including all the extra bits and if so will put another one on shop lol, i couldnt believe it, i was looking for some cream to finish off jayleighs nappy and i seen this zebra peaking out from the bottom, i was thinking noooo it couldnt be lol, it must be a stray scrap thats somehow got in there, but no, it was a real piece!!! lol

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, I'll take a zebra if there's enough!


----------



## princessellie

first come first served lol

they are in fleece nappy bit at bottom :winkwink:

x


----------



## anothersquish

but I has no pennies til Tuesday now .... buggerit!


----------



## princessellie

if you want babes i will let you put order through and just let you pay on tuesday?

x


----------



## anothersquish

princessellie said:


> first come first served lol
> 
> they are in fleece nappy bit at bottom :winkwink:
> 
> x

OH said I could order them anyway but I cant as the new customer bit has a fatal error when registering :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

*throws massive strop at stupid fatal error*


----------



## anothersquish

now I need to pee.....ROFL


----------



## princessellie

hopefully fixed now?

x


----------



## anothersquish

yeap fixed....meltdown...I want zebra!


----------



## princessellie

haha well you can have one now :winkwink:

thanks very much hun

x


----------



## anothersquish

I dun think your site likes me ROFL...I think the payment went through but not sure....its come up with another fatal error LOL


----------



## princessellie

oh god lol, the amount of problems ive had with this site :growlmad: yep its gone through hun, have just checked paypal

x


----------



## anothersquish

oh goodie :) 
Zebra and MORE cow!!! whoop!

I will have six cowprint nappies...LOL


----------



## princessellie

can you remember what the error said? cos i cant pay for something with mine cos its the same paypal, theyre onto it lol, but that means i cant just go on and see for myself :wacko:

x


----------



## princessellie

hahaha you can never have enough cow nappies imo :haha:

x


----------



## anothersquish

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in /home/mammyma1/public_html/catalog/checkout_process.php on line 312


----------



## anothersquish

thank goodness for the invention of the back button LOL


----------



## princessellie

ooh thanks hun, will get the OH on it now :hugs:

x


----------



## princessellie

all fixed (hopefully lol) only 1 zebra nappy left now :winkwink:

x


----------



## Bekkiboo

This is where the lady from UD nappies is selling off her fabric. Such a shame but thought you all might be interested in the fabric x


----------



## Rachel_C

oooh where?!


----------



## Lunaty

I wonder why she is quitting?!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I'm a right ditzy mare I forgot to put the link lol!

Can't get it on my phone but if you add the Upsy Daisy group on FB the link is there! x


----------



## anothersquish

Ive been messing about on here so much today I didnt notice the nappy bucket has overflowed....off to put a nappy wash on and then to bed...evil nasty head cold rubbish.
Hope postie brings fluff tomorrow to make me feel better.


----------



## princessellie

well girls, it seems im a single mother now :cry: paul has just left me with strict orders to pack all his stuff for him so he can pick it up when he finishes work :cry:

i hate men

x


----------



## Jetters

Oh Ellie!!! I'm so sorry!! :hugs: I hope he comes back with his tail in between his legs... xxxx


----------



## Twiglet

Oww no :hugs: but erm, why do you have to pack his stuff? Liam's told me to do that before and I told him I'd throw it down the loo and use it as Caitlyn's wipes before I considered packing his stuff...

I hope he comes back with his tail between his legs and big apologies for you! :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

OMH Ellie WTF...are you ok ?? whats happened....i wouldnt pack his stuff tell him to do it himself or chuck it out on the street!


----------



## sezzlebum

wtf ellie :| hope your ok

binbag it and throw it out the window, works lovely

if you need site help give me a shout :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

oh ellie, i'm so sorry to hear that. MEN! don't you pack his stuff, if he wants it he can do it himself. you need to be looking after yourself :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

Oh Ellie, that's awful, hope it works out for you one way or the other. But let him pack his own stuff, lazy git :growlmad: Hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

thanks everyone 

x


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh no Ellie :hugs: I agree, don't pack anything for him, silly bloke.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ellie what a cock!! I'd tell him to pack his own bloody stuff.
The cheeky shit added me as a friend on FB today!


----------



## princessellie

oops that was me lol, i saw you werent my friend and was like why has she deleted me!!!!??? then i added you and realised i was on his account :blush:

LOL

x


----------



## Twiglet

Men are so smelly sometimes! :nope:


----------



## princessellie

yep! hes been gone 4hours now and nothing...so i guess it really is over

x


----------



## Monkeh

:hugs:

Just echoing what's been said already really. Get him to pack his own bloody stuff, or chuck it out on the street! (In hindsight, I wish I'd ruined all my ex's clothes, but maybe I'm just mental :lol:)

You know we're all here for support if you need it xx


----------



## thelilbump

Lunaty said:


> I wonder why she is quitting?!

They packed up a while ago, along with a few other nappy stores that i mentioned on here a while ago (nappyweb etc)

I can't quite remember now but I think it was to do with the sudden spate of WAHM making cloth nappies who, in a bid to under cut don't follow all the rules they should do and therefore don't have same overheads. She just couldn't compete anymore. I think that topped with some time one of them had to have off because her daughter was biten by a dog IFIRC lost them a little more custom too.



princessellie said:


> well girls, it seems im a single mother now :cry: paul has just left me with strict orders to pack all his stuff for him so he can pick it up when he finishes work :cry:
> 
> i hate men
> 
> x




princessellie said:


> yep! hes been gone 4hours now and nothing...so i guess it really is over
> 
> x


oh my gosh hunny :hugs: :hugs: are you ok? Thats prob a stupid question sorry, you know where I am if you need me babe :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

:( I hope he grows up and comes home to talk rather walk out and demand for his stuff to be packed..


----------



## princessellie

tbh i think ive had enough now, this is not the first tmie weve had drama by a long shot, ive put more of the back story in girly sanctuary for those who want to read it, its got to the stage now where i almost think it might be better just to let him get on with it and come and take his stuff and leave me alone :(

x


----------



## Lunaty

OMG darling i hope you are alright :hugs:

Do not under any circumstance pack his sh*T!!
He can damn well do it himself...

If you need anything give me a shout.. i know im far aaway but i can lend a listening ear ;)


----------



## anothersquish

Oh Ellie, Im sorry Ive only just seen this and there is me going on about nappies!!!
Id be throwing his stuff out onto the street too, pack his bags indeed...I think not.


----------



## Twiglet

Make the nice clothes into wipes though!


----------



## princessellie

you know when everyones been saying throw his clothes out i have actually been thinking, yeh id be giong through it first and taking out what i could refashion 

x


----------



## Lunaty

princessellie said:


> you know when everyones been saying throw his clothes out i have actually been thinking, yeh id be giong through it first and taking out what i could refashion
> 
> x

lol deffo.. just put it in a rubbish bag without folding and dump it out the window or if your nice just leave it in the front lawn :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

no no, put it in bin bags and then keep it safe from the rain in the wheely bin!


----------



## princessellie

haha im not dumping anything, its all in the bloody wash anyways :dohh:

x


----------



## anothersquish

safe from the rain LOL!!!


----------



## Lunaty

grr im trying to read your post but i have to request access first..


----------



## purpledahlia

Ellie hope your ok, i read it in GS, it really sounds like hes a nightmare :hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

hope your alright ellie :flower:

right does this sound arsey? and is it ok? im sick to death of waiting, regret buyin the things now :(



> hey hun,
> i still havent recieved the dreamscape or the bedbug and its coming up to 2 weeks since ive paid, i know there was the problem where you sold them after i'd paid and that was sorted out and you said you posted them on tuesday, but i still havent got them, im getting concerned now, i pmd you on thursday (as you said to so you could chase them) when they still hadnt turned up but havent had a reply,
> i would like a refund now, never had so much trouble buying nappies.
> should they turn up after ive had the refund, i'll let you know and either send them back or repay
> 
> thanks


----------



## Blob

Ellie :hugs: :hugs:

BTW does anyone have a Cheeks and Cherries code :lol:


----------



## purpledahlia

i have one sarah, From Femme!


----------



## Lu28

Hope you're alright Ellie :hugs:

Sounds good Sezzle, I'm not sure I was quite so nice in my pm to my CNT lady and I haven't even been waiting as long as you! :blush:


----------



## sezzlebum

i believe her when she says she posted, the other mamas recieved their nappies, i spoke to one of them, i havent recieved mine though and since she couldnt remember me paying for them, im wondering if shes sent to the right address, i just dont like the lack of communication, its really one thing that pishes me off

lu have you heard back from cnt lady?


----------



## Blob

Can you PM me claire pretty please :flower:


----------



## sezzlebum

ok so ive had a reply from my mama, she said she wont refund me until royal mail refund her? is that right? should i just open a paypal dispute?


----------



## saraendepity

omg i cant believe how people are having so much trouble at the moment....i would open a dispute hun, its been 2 weeks and the communication has been terrible, i'd tell her that you will be opening a dispute if she doesnt give you a refund :hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

ok ive pmd her back, ive said i am willing to wait the 15 days it will take for her to make a claim but i will open a dispute after that, im not willing to wait months for royal mail to refund her as i cant afford to.

funny how when you ask for a refund, you suddenly get a response.


----------



## anothersquish

if it were me I would refund first and claim from royal mail myself unless I couldnt afford to refund til X date...but then I would explain that and hope the person was ok with it.

I had to put a lot of pressure on about the nappies I bought that didnt turn up....they were posted on the 17th and arrived on the 19th....no sign of them having been posted before that date (I paid for them on the 28th Feb) and surely you wouldnt change the packaging if you go the address wrong, youd just stick a new address label on right?


----------



## Lu28

Sezzle, I never heard a thing from my CNT but on a whim I went to our old house today to check for post and guess what was sitting in their kitchen? :dohh: This is despite my pming her to confirm the correct address... I've left her good feedback though on the basis that it was an honest if careless mistake and it turned out ok in the end.

Can't believe everyone's having so much trouble at the moment :wacko:


----------



## thelilbump

Sezzle - don't think your message sound arsey at all! I'd be a bit miffed if it was me too!


----------



## sezzlebum

ta, had no reply to the last message i sent,
id refund first then claim of royal mail too, i thought that is how things were done lol

Lu, at least youve got it now :D wonder how long its been there :rofl:

squish yea id just put a new label on, unless rm had damaged it


----------



## Blob

When i got something from Amazon the guy there said he wouldnt refund until i gave it 15 days... :grr:


----------



## sezzlebum

thats because royal mail wont let him claim for 15 days.
the dont class it as lost for 15 working days
10 days for special delivery


----------



## anothersquish

the best bit is when you claim and the thing turns up after they refund the money....shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Sezzle, pay attention to the Ittis...


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: dya know i looked at my pile of ittis when i read that thinking something was gonna happen :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

hahahahaha you will have dreams of Ittis growing legs and sneaking round the house now...


----------



## Twiglet

I'm so jealous of you ladies and your Itti's :cry: I hope my new bubba doesn't have a big butt so I can at least use them once! :haha:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Marks landrover sold for £1,020! :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Spend it alllllllll on nappies? :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

God one Bekki! Hope you get the cash from your DH soon LOL


----------



## anothersquish

Could you imagine £1000 on nappies *drools*


----------



## Bekkiboo

Haha well he only wanted 600 for it so there's a bit going spare, haircut, eyebrow waxing and clothes shopping, not too much to ask is it?? :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

yaaay thats great!! you fancy buying me a new saddle??? i'm having a bloody nightmare trying to find one at the moment!!LOL

oooh but over £1000 on fluff that would be heaven :)


----------



## Lunaty

saraendepity said:


> yaaay thats great!! you fancy buying me a new saddle??? i'm having a bloody nightmare trying to find one at the moment!!LOL
> 
> oooh but over £1000 on fluff that would be heaven :)

LOL saddles here are pretty cheap :) You can even get one custom made for not to much money ... not that that is helping you ... sorry :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

Lunaty said:


> saraendepity said:
> 
> 
> yaaay thats great!! you fancy buying me a new saddle??? i'm having a bloody nightmare trying to find one at the moment!!LOL
> 
> oooh but over £1000 on fluff that would be heaven :)
> 
> LOL saddles here are pretty cheap :) You can even get one custom made for not to much money ... not that that is helping you ... sorry :dohh:Click to expand...

blergh!! it'd prob not be worth getting one and shipping either :dohh: lol

had to get rid of my old one as it was starting to get small of her when i was rididng her before i fell preggo....and i am itching to get on again!!lol i need to loose my fatty belly!! LOL


----------



## Bekkiboo

I would get you one if I could get away with it Sara :hugs: Mark would probably linch me, he's a real Scrooge! :haha: He still doesn't know about the Easter Bunny thing and would probably do away with me if he knew how much I spent! I'm a caring sharing lovable lady me!

On the nappy front, I think when (or if) he hands over some cash I'm going to spend a large amount on the HL Co-op, I have my heart set on a custom blanket for Cassidys cot (when I can get her in it lol) and I need need need a nappy made specifically for nights as we've had night after night of leaks and middle of the night clothes and bedcover changes! In a sposie tonight :crys:

I'm getting Cassidys photos taken Monday and I'm taking an array of nappies to change her into and I won 70 free photo prints with the o2 top up game thing so when they arrive I'm making a giant collage out of them! Don't know what's wrong with me lately, baking, gormet cooking and arts and crafts! 

We were supposed to get bunk beds for the boys today but the ikea ones we want are out of stock until end of March beginning of April! I'm going to get their room painted while we wait!

And I'm done chatting away for now lol xx


----------



## Lunaty

sound like your turning into busy bee Bekki!!!
love the collage idea, ive been wanting to take some professional photo's but keep putting it off...

+ we just booked our flights to NL which cost us a small fortune.. :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

where is NL??? am i being super STUUUPID?


----------



## Twiglet

I was wondering too :blush:

Anyone want to swap me some Pop In's for my white tots bots bamboo AIO with newborn insert? :flower: I want to try some but dont want to buy incase I dont like them :blush:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Twig hun, why don't you have a look in the nappy library thread, see if anyone has any on offer to borrow? x

I was wondering what NL stood for too lol x


----------



## thelilbump

netherlands maybe?

:happydance: bekki!


----------



## saraendepity

Bekkiboo said:


> Twig hun, why don't you have a look in the nappy library thread, see if anyone has any on offer to borrow? x
> 
> I was wondering what NL stood for too lol x

i was just about to suggest that!!! LOL...i have one if youwould like to borow it for a couple of weeks :)


----------



## Twiglet

Because if I like them I'll want to keep them :rofl: planning to keep them for the next anyways! If they dont go I'll borrow one off of someone instead :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

I just googled NL and Netherlands came up so maybe!


----------



## saraendepity

thelilbump said:


> netherlands maybe?
> 
> :happydance: bekki!

oooh yeash i never thought of there...i just keep thinking Northernire Land :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh makes sense now! :)


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> netherlands maybe?
> 
> :happydance: bekki!
> 
> oooh yeash i never thought of there...i just keep thinking Northernire Land :dohh: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Jup sorry it stands for Netherlands :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Anyone want to swap me some Pop In's for my white tots bots bamboo AIO with newborn insert? :flower: I want to try some but dont want to buy incase I dont like them :blush:

oooh oooh oooh Twiglet, was it you who I was saving a purple with white spots tots bots easy fit fluffle nappy and a pop-in for? don't worry about the purple tots bots if you don't want it anymore but I can swap a couple of pop-ins if you like? are your tots bots bamboo AIOs the same as the fluffle but bamboo?


----------



## enola

Hi ladies!
I just wanted to pop by to say hello briefly as I'm supposed to be resting :shhh:
Well, Daniel is officially in the world and I am overjoyed! I'll be doing a birth story for on here, but it was 18 hours of labour after my waters broke at midnight and it was all natural, which was SO rewarding. I am finding myself wondering if I was geared towards natural parenting methods because of who I am or because of the baby I was carrying, because he is in fact a classic high touch, high needs baby....lying in a sling, wearing a cloth nappy (although currently he is asleep on his Daddy!) :dance:
I'll post a quick piccy on the Cloth Bum Pics thread now. Really hope everyone is well! :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: Enola, I just posted a thread at the same tme u must of been writin that too :blush: congrats again :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Congrats Enola


I need to post and say OMFG thank GAWD for Eco washing products :cry: I was cleaning the Tabs chair legs with floor cleaning and she picked it up and took a swig :cry: It was straight from the tub and everything :nope: so been on phone to NHS24 and cos she's totally fine they just said that it was really really lucky to be the cleaner it was as there isnt anything in it thats really going to be too bad but if she's sick take her to A&E :cry: Am SOOOOOOOOOO relieved but OMG i'm so happy i was using that stuff and not the other stuff....only stocking up on low chemical things from now on :(


----------



## Lunaty

Jeez Sarah.. thats lucky :hugs: hope she is not gonna get sick!!!!

And Enola, Cant wait to read your story and see some pics.. hope all went as smooth as you wished :)


----------



## Blob

Yea i cant wait to read it either :)

I know URGH!! I was sitting right next to her i have NO idea how she managed it :wacko:


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: Sarah
enola congrats hun x


----------



## Lunaty

Blob said:


> Yea i cant wait to read it either :)
> 
> I know URGH!! I was sitting right next to her i have NO idea how she managed it :wacko:

Kids are just so fast :) dont blame yourself, just be happy you found out straight away !!!! :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

congrats Enola! Just spied your cloth bum piccy...he's a wee gem!! Teeny teeny! Your birth sounds great as well...bet you're just in awe of Daniel!

Sarah, is tabs alright?! I txt u bk...been at Jamies aunties all day and bugger all reception out there! Has she thrown up or anything yet? Thank god it was just the eco stuff!!


----------



## thelilbump

oh my gosh sarah! Hope she's okay? It's amazin how fast they are tho isn't it! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Thankeees she seems totally fine there is nothing in the Eco stuff really i'm just so relieved it was that :nope: It was just crazy that i was sitting with her at the time...shows even if you lock them all away still can get to them (least mine does :dohh:)


----------



## purpledahlia

oh sarah is she ok??

i feel like ive missed loads since i couldnt get on BnB!!


----------



## Blob

I did wonder where you were yesterday :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

hehe, i was so annoyed, 29 bloody hours!


----------



## Monkeh

:haha: 

Look at us getting all annoyed cause we had to go a day without bnb :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: Wouldnt of been so bad if it was EVERYONE, but nooo, just us! gay


----------



## lfernie

I thought it would've been everyone, was it just Scotland?


----------



## purpledahlia

oh, i dunno cos sarah could get on?? :wacko: so annoying! *stamps feet*


----------



## Monkeh

:shrug: There were loads of people on the fb group who couldn't get on either, so I assumed it was everyone. Can't have been just scotland cause sarah got on...


----------



## lfernie

I dunno but I couldn't get on at all yesterday x


----------



## Jetters

I'm halfway preggo today! :yipee: :headspin: :yipee:


----------



## Rachel_C

Hope Tabs is ok Sarah... I'll definitely keep using eco cleaners as Leyla gets bigger!

I'm sooooo disappointed today... the postman delivered FIVE parcels so I got all excited, but three were for Arif. Rude! One was a lovely BG AIO from Mummy_Mi (thanks - it's even nicer than I thought it would be) but the other one for me was some woolies I bought on usednappies.co.uk and they're really disappointing. :cry: I paid £15-ish for three pairs of wool pants that looked similar to disana ones, one pair unused. The unused pair is fine but the used ones are kind of skanky - all felted and the legs are really stretched. I can't put Leyla in them, I'd feel too bad :growlmad: For the same money, I could have bought a new pair of lovely Disana ones :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I couldn't get on all day yesterday either! Was very disappointed! But I sorted out my nappy stash instead :rofl: I've majorly reduced it now.

Rachel that sucks! How disappointing...I hate it when people sell things in that condition :nope:


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> I'm halfway preggo today! :yipee: :headspin: :yipee:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Rachel_C said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to swap me some Pop In's for my white tots bots bamboo AIO with newborn insert? :flower: I want to try some but dont want to buy incase I dont like them :blush:
> 
> oooh oooh oooh Twiglet, was it you who I was saving a purple with white spots tots bots easy fit fluffle nappy and a pop-in for? don't worry about the purple tots bots if you don't want it anymore but I can swap a couple of pop-ins if you like? are your tots bots bamboo AIOs the same as the fluffle but bamboo?Click to expand...

Hello! 

Yes indeed it was! Erm, I'll go take a picture of what a bamboo one looks like but it's similar to the fluffles but I find them easier :flower:

They're actually attached to the nappy and then you pop the other insert in and pop it into the nappy. :) I'd love to do a swap if you would!

I couldn;t get on yesterday so didn't see this message!

Edit:

This is what it looks like when it's all made up:

https://www.babipur.co.uk/shop/images/easyfit nappy.gif

And this is what it looks like when it's not tucked in:

https://www.mamigreen.co.uk/product...679233a87tots bots AIO bamboo white open2.jpg

Caitlyn's not asleep yet [in her swing though] so will take pictures once she is :flower:


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Anyone want to swap me some Pop In's for my white tots bots bamboo AIO with newborn insert? :flower: I want to try some but dont want to buy incase I dont like them :blush:
> 
> oooh oooh oooh Twiglet, was it you who I was saving a purple with white spots tots bots easy fit fluffle nappy and a pop-in for? don't worry about the purple tots bots if you don't want it anymore but I can swap a couple of pop-ins if you like? are your tots bots bamboo AIOs the same as the fluffle but bamboo?Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Yes indeed it was! Erm, I'll go take a picture of what a bamboo one looks like but it's similar to the fluffles but I find them easier :flower:
> 
> They're actually attached to the nappy and then you pop the other insert in and pop it into the nappy. :) I'd love to do a swap if you would!
> 
> I couldn;t get on yesterday so didn't see this message!Click to expand...

Great, a swap sounds good to me! Would you want to swap two for pop-ins? I have one yellow and two green pop-ins left, they don't have the night booster though (I use them overnight with a smart nappy insert, which I can include if you like? That works as well for us as the night time booster). Actually I don't know how much the nappies are worth - are they about the same, or will I owe you?

Edit: No need for pics :)


----------



## Twiglet

Same value I think, swapping is good for me :D

I dont like the look of their night time booster :haha: with that included I dont think it'd fit Caitlyn's butt. :rofl: ohh and if you could include the smart nappy inserts that'd be ace :wohoo: :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Same value I think, swapping is good for me :D
> 
> I dont like the look of their night time booster :haha: with that included I dont think it'd fit Caitlyn's butt. :rofl: ohh and if you could include the smart nappy inserts that'd be ace :wohoo: :)

Brill, if you PM me your address and what colours you'd like (two green or one green, one yellow) I'll get them posted today hopefully. I'll send you my addy too :)


----------



## Twiglet

I wont be able to send till wednesday as Liam lost my money :hissy: is that ok? 

Pming my address over :)


----------



## Blob

Yaay Jetters :happydance: thats fab :)


----------



## princessellie

woohoo jetters, thatll be me in a few days :happydance: its gone sooo quickly hasnt it!!!

i couldnt get on yesterday either booo, michelle still cant get on, god knows whats going on lol

x


----------



## mummy_mi

I got my mum to be a fan of cheeks and cherries on fb and she won me an issy bear minky nappy!! YAY!!!

It's not aplix so OH wont like it but still yay free nappy!! I had a downer of a weekend so this makes up for it!! Hope my luck continues all week!!

Glad you liked the BG Rachel, they are lovely, if only they fitted Chloe better!

xx


----------



## Blob

Ahhhh so so jealous!!! :grr:

Issys dont come in anything other than poppers now :shrug:


----------



## Blob

Think i HAVE to order some Issy bears from Aus....:hissy: they are soooo much nicer!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

how are they nicer? arent they the same?


----------



## Blob

Nooooo there are like 50 odd to choose from check out the FB page and also on the AU website :cry: I so want the giraffe and fairies and OMG so many :dohh:


----------



## Monkeh

mummy_mi said:


> I got my mum to be a fan of cheeks and cherries on fb and she won me an issy bear minky nappy!! YAY!!!
> 
> It's not aplix so OH wont like it but still yay free nappy!! I had a downer of a weekend so this makes up for it!! Hope my luck continues all week!!
> 
> Glad you liked the BG Rachel, they are lovely, if only they fitted Chloe better!
> 
> xx

My Mum was going to do this for me, but we went out and when we came back there were 303 fans... gutted!! lol


----------



## princessellie

gail, i still need you to let me know whether you want a nappy or a wrap and what size hun

x


----------



## Twiglet

Right my stupid I.P address is whats stopping me coming on =| how do I reset it? Having to connect through a proxy server which is rubbish and slow! :(


----------



## princessellie

i didnt know you could reset ip ?? i thought each computer had an individual ip and that was that? youre better off emailing a mod and seeing what tehy say

x


----------



## Twiglet

If they're a static IP address you can which is what Virgin media are :) yeah I'm thinking I'll PM one before I go bed tonight just to see whether someone with a similar one had been banned or something :shrug: was confusing and horrible not being on here! Caitlyn slept for 90 minutes too today and I know she wont repeat that for me :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

ahh we're virgin media too. to reset ours, all i do is switch off the modem, leave it off for 30 seconds and then turn it back on. if that doesn't work, try turning it off, and while it's off turn off any routers etc connected to it and any computers on your network too. just turning off the modem usually works though. 

just to add, i'm not a geek, i just managed to get myself banned from my own website a while ago so i had to look it up!!!


----------



## princessellie

is that all you have to do, turn the box off and on again??? good to know lol

x


----------



## Twiglet

Or you can command prompt it as I turned ours off and it didn't work :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Generally when you suddenly get banned from a website it is because your cookies from the website are corrupted.. There is a folder on your computer that contains them, when you delete it it should work again (if it is only one website it wont let you on)

If your having issue, give me a shout, i used to do this for a living LOL


----------



## Twiglet

I deleted my cookies through the internet tools thingy and through CCleaner is there somewhere else I should have deleted them? I hate computers!


----------



## princessellie

oooh so if i ever cant get on i have to just find my fluffy bum girlies lol

x


----------



## Lunaty

LOL, Twigs Ccleaner should have them all out, what system are you using?! Win / mac? what version>


----------



## Twiglet

Windows Vista :)


----------



## Lunaty

ahh well there you have it LOL in that case it is probably easier to just reset your router LOL, Vista is a pain in the butt..

there are some automatic tools to download when your having issues.. forgot what it's called now but it ll come back to me..

ANyhow, if you want to get rid of the problem :) buy a Mac :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

If only I had enough money :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> If only I had enough money :lol:

Yeah they are not the best priced ones thats for sure..i thin they are even upping their prices again soon..

Bummer i need a new one soon.. my macbook is starting to fall appart, the poor thing has been used so much over the last 4 years hahaha

No if i were in the UK i would be able to help you more.. though all my work tools are gone now :dohh:

however if you do ever get stuck with something, you know where to find me :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Thank you :) 

Yeah they are so expensive. My ex spent his savings on one and then had no money for his car insurance...makes me giggle to this day!


----------



## Monkeh

:( We've got itti wing droop. Only on the ivory for some reason.

:hissy:


----------



## thelilbump

Monkeh said:


> :( We've got itti wing droop. Only on the ivory for some reason.
> 
> :hissy:

:cry: is it new or preloved?


----------



## Monkeh

New.


----------



## anothersquish

On no! The Ittis are rebelling!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> If only I had enough money :lol:
> 
> Yeah they are not the best priced ones thats for sure..i thin they are even upping their prices again soon..
> 
> Bummer i need a new one soon.. my macbook is starting to fall appart, the poor thing has been used so much over the last 4 years hahaha
> 
> No if i were in the UK i would be able to help you more.. though all my work tools are gone now :dohh:
> 
> however if you do ever get stuck with something, you know where to find me :hugs:Click to expand...

Upping their prices? ffs... I want to replace mine so I'd better hurry eh.


----------



## Lunaty

yeah ive been looking to replace mine too.. they said half of the new year so i guess somewhere in July...

i just spend all our money on the holiday so no new lappy for me.. but im secretly hoping it will finally give the gohst and then i will HAVE to buy a new one LOL 

cant believe it is still alive to be honest.. i think i dropped it a couple of times, spilt coffee in it.. it's been rebuild with snow leaopard on it.. and the side has been breaking up a little .. ohh and the cd drive has now stopped LOL ( but thats because i dropped it :rofl:)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've dropped mine about 20 times in the past month, it's 4 years old and still works great! All of OH's "non macs" die after 2 years :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Jup same here.. we had a Vaio that worked alright but it still couldnt keep up with the macbook..

it's stll doing a great job apart form the cd drive and the charger needs ot be plugged in too as the battery is dead but hey.. i cant convince DH i need a new macbook pro wholst i sit at home an ddotn really do any work on it anymore LOL 

hmm i see some sabotage in the near future :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

I never really got macs, i alwasy think they look big n scary!


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha the work stations do look big ;) though they have a mean performance!
however the laptops are nice and slim and once you get used to the different operating system.. it's the best thing.. no hassle with hidden folders and blue screens or lag or whatever.. it just does the job 

anyhow, enough of pc talk lol


----------



## Faerie

OMG I dropped DH's mac so many times (shh, don't tell him) and it only dented once (so I pretended I only dropped it once) and still worked. Then for some silly reason he sold it to a friend without telling me, got a stupid crappy vaio because it was small and he could take it on the plane with him. Grr.

Anyway - back to fluff!

Are your ittis aio or sio Monkeh? A couple of mine droop, it was ok when she was doing solid poos but she's had an upset stomach for over a month so they're a no-go.

Ooo, excitingly I found some other fluff lovers on one of the forums here, so trying to sell some of mine :)


----------



## Monkeh

Faerie said:


> OMG I dropped DH's mac so many times (shh, don't tell him) and it only dented once (so I pretended I only dropped it once) and still worked. Then for some silly reason he sold it to a friend without telling me, got a stupid crappy vaio because it was small and he could take it on the plane with him. Grr.
> 
> Anyway - back to fluff!
> 
> Are your ittis aio or sio Monkeh? A couple of mine droop, it was ok when she was doing solid poos but she's had an upset stomach for over a month so they're a no-go.
> 
> Ooo, excitingly I found some other fluff lovers on one of the forums here, so trying to sell some of mine :)

They're aio, and they're all fine except the ivory, which is weird! It's a mystery :shrug:


----------



## lfernie

Can I see a pic of this droop? I think I kniw what it is but would like to see it anyway. Also do any of you find itti outer get a bit sort of crunchie sometimes?


----------



## Monkeh

I think sezzle posted a wing droop piccie somewhere. I'll try to find it!


----------



## Monkeh

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/160565-post-your-cloth-bum-pics-218.html#post4782099


----------



## lfernie

Aw yeah! Mine doesn't do that but it looks annoying x


----------



## Monkeh

It is! The problem should be solved as he fattens up and I start using poppers that are further out, but in the meantime it's a pain in the bum! 

He has a royal blue itti on just now though and its fine :shrug:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I pmed the woman on CNT _again_, the one who sold me the used BB for £15 but didn't specify it came without an insert.

Apparently she pmed admin and isn't obliged to refund me as she didn't specify that it DID come with an insert. Sneaky cow... she clearly did that on purpose and for a few quid? Tut.

:(


----------



## lfernie

Cheeky Cow, she's obviously a total chancer, we should all go on her threads and say this seller should not be trusted :haha: x


----------



## princessellie

:( sneaky

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, her name's Evansmummy so... if you want to buy something from her, double check everything first. She has lots of good feedback though... hm.

ETA - She's currently selling a HO in the fitteds section.


----------



## anothersquish

Leave negative feedback for a start.
Its not fair to do that at all.


----------



## anothersquish

Ive bought from her before and was ok, shes offered me some ittis now...Ill say "yeah Ill have them if you give someone else a partial refund first!!"


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

LOL :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Tut, that's so bloody sneaky. Leave the neg feedback!


----------



## Twiglet

:nope: sneaky pooper.


----------



## Lunaty

some people have no regard for others... im surprised she had the cheeck to email admin.. where is her human side ?!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Just got this:

"If i sell a nappy WITH an insert i state that, as i have seen many times myself, ive bought pockets from classifieds also, apart from Ittis all without inserts, and if ive wanted an insert then ive pm'ed the lady in question and paid extra on top.

The £15.00 in total wasnt just for a nappy, postage and fees where also included in that amount.

I never mis lead you hun, i never said the nappy came with an insert, and if you pursumed it did then im sorry but that really isnt my fault. I didnt force you to buy anything, so im not sure why your asking me if i think its reasonable, i state my prices in the ad and that is up to me to price them as i seem fit.

Thank you"

Cow! ahaha... Ah well, I'm going to leave it. I don't want neg feedback in return and I bet she was counting on that :( I did, however, reply.

"I think, in future, you should specify when an item doesn't come with an insert to avoid confusion. I have never bought a used BB for that price without an insert... especially when it did not specify that it came without, as, again, I have only ever received nappies with inserts when nothing was specified either way.

For the sake of a few pounds, I can't be bothered. It's misleading because you didn't make everything clear, somebody new to cloth could be mistaken for thinking that all nappies came with inserts so it doesn't take much for you to specify either way, I know that I would... it seems a touch sneaky otherwise.

But hey ho, once bitten..."

I think I'll leave it there.


----------



## anothersquish

Grrr....but if you have to go out and buy the insert new you can pay at least £5 for a new BBOS insert so then you will have paid the same as you could have got one NEW!! FFS, surely she knew at £15 someone would assume the nappy came with an insert? Most of the ones I bought without inserts I paid £6-8 for!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Well, I did say that I may as well have bought new but she seems to be ignoring that part. I wonder if she really did PM admin... ebay would have refunded me if it had been on there :/


----------



## kirsten1985

That's awful. Sneaky woman. :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I'll know better in future! I'm clearly too used to you lovely bunch :D It's all your fault!

:hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i guess there is not much more you can do, these situations happen.. ive had it myself too though not with a nappy.. :)
:hugs:


----------



## sezzlebum

shes a sneaky fecker :| she shudda specified or at least said if you dont like it return it and i'll refund :|

i counted my nappies i have 37 including my night nappies + 2 that still havent turned up

at least i think thats all of them

not including my 15 bamboozles (size 1 and 2) which i dont use anymore


----------



## Blob

Thats awful the only nappy i ever bought without an insert the lady emailed me saying there was none and did i want to buy one blah blah without me even asking.... :grr: what a cow!


----------



## Twiglet

Err a BB without an insert for £15? :wacko: I always sell mine with inserts for £13 - 14 so what is she on? 

I'm trying to persuade my mum to buy me a new weenotions, Liam doesn't like the weenotions nightnotions we have and is demanding I sell it :hissy: he says it reminds him or Eric Carle :dohh:

And my cooker still isnt fixed, have had two days of waiting in for nothing. I'm posting all my parcels on saturday but I really just want a cooker to be able to eat homemade food now :cry:


----------



## princessellie

we didnt have any gas for two weeks when we first moved in to this house, it was awful, freezing cold and we didnt even have no food :cry: we had to live off microwave stuff, its a nightmare, i hated it, come to mine for tea if u want lol

x


----------



## Lu28

That's just so sneaky Femme, I'd always assume there's a booster until they say otherwise :nope: I love the way she calls you hun in the middle of it like she's still trying to be your friend or something!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I know, I thought that... will I leave her a neg? ahaha... Nobody reads them anyway but it'd piss her off. :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Hehehe Ellie what's for tea saturday then? :D

And yes it really is poo, I care less about me and Liam and more about Moo and them thinking she can have baby jars / microwave meals :dohh:

Femme if she ever buys anything off of you, send it without the insert and say you kept it for the BB :haha:


----------



## Lu28

Definitely leave negative, it was really cheeky.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Done :O https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/feedback.php?mode=feedback&u=1823

We could leave each other feedback on CNT if we buy on here maybe? Been thinking this for a while.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i would have left neg for that too....i would definately expect an insert if i was paying that cow bag....proper sneaky me thinks!! I couldnt do that to someone!! i'd feel really really guilty!


----------



## Lunaty

NOOOOOO dont sell there then i wont be able to buy your nappies :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

ohh wait :dohh: i was on a ban !!! :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No, I mean sell here but leave feedback there. Or would they rumble us? :lol:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha that lasted ages!!!

x


----------



## Lunaty

im not sure i think any two people can lie,say they have traded, leave glowing feedback but then rip people off so i think the admins off the site will probably not allow it..


----------



## lfernie

Femme, what a patronising cow, if I buy a nappy for £6-8 I don't expect an insert but for £15 ffs. Then you buy the nappy for that much then you have to buy an insert youdve been aswell buying new. Then saying it not just for the nappy it's postage and fees to costs like £1.60 or thereabouts postage plus a couple of pennies in pp fees, what an arsehole oh and I do think it's good idea the feedback thing x


----------



## purpledahlia

I always forget to come in here these days, whats been going on?

I feel sick, cant sleep, Ava is snoring like her DAD and my parents are away in newyork.. total jelous. 

Oh and to top it off, was out for dinner with 4 school friends, ava and one of their kids. and one of them was nothing but rude, sarcastic, RACIST AND arrogant, and i left MAD at her. I cant belive someone of 24 can be so ignorant these days. one of my oldest friends. its embarrasing.

Everyone been buying cloth?? yep... good! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> I always forget to come in here these days, whats been going on?
> 
> I feel sick, cant sleep, Ava is snoring like her DAD and my parents are away in newyork.. total jelous.
> 
> Oh and to top it off, was out for dinner with 4 school friends, ava and one of their kids. and one of them was nothing but rude, sarcastic, RACIST AND arrogant, and i left MAD at her. I cant belive someone of 24 can be so ignorant these days. one of my oldest friends. its embarrasing.
> 
> Everyone been buying cloth?? yep... good! :rofl:

It's funny how some people change ... i have a childhood friend i got along with so well.. for years.. then we hadnt had contact for about 3 years and she turned into this total booze hag LOL, she is still someone i care about but we just were in completely different stages in life..

Now a couple of years later we are in contact again, she has settled down abit more now and ill be visiting her when going back to NL.. :) it'll be interesting to see if we click again or if were still quite different now..


----------



## purpledahlia

see ive always been friends with her but its only now ive realised, well i always knew what shes like, thats her, we used to laugh about it, but its not funny anymore. were older, its now rude, and arrogant and inconsiderate. She has not grown up one single bit. I wanted to shake her and scream at her. 

Whereas on the opposite side of the table was someone who i was also very close with, but we DID fall out and didnt speak for almost 2 years. And now she has a LO aswell and we're back in touch. Its funny how things pan out!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

Monkeh ive not had any ittis that flop like that (most of my ittis are ivory) I do sometimes think I dont fasten my ittis tight enough.

Femme what a cow I hate when people mislead in adverts been stung myself here (not on nappies) and elsewhere. Omitting info is still deception in my book :grr: If I sell a nappy I put pics up of the inserts too and ive learnt to ask about inserts as just because you know you'd say yourself you cant always trust others.

I have my mum and brother visiting today so that should keep me away from fluff buying, although im awaiting a price on a BB as iI had second refusal and first wont pay the p&p so waiting on a price.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Today's update:

After leaving her the feedback, I received this:
"Hi - ive contacted the moderators with regards to this as im unsure what else i can do for you.

I feel leaving me negative feedback is very unfair - again i did not state the nappy came with any type of insert, and because you persumed this, and i wouldnt reimburse you for that mistake im being punished.

And again the price you quote included postage and paypal fees, not just the cost of the nappy. I think your statment in the feedback section is untrue and feel no other option but to get a third party involved."

She's really starting to piss me off. But, I behaved.

"The price of £15 meant I may as well have bought new. I have consulted several cloth nappy users on this who say it is an outrageous price to have paid for a BB with no insert and that, they too, would have presumed it came with based on the price and the lack of information.

I am not punishing you, I am warning others to be more careful. I'm not happy with what has happened and I don't know what else negative feedback is for if it is not for people who have been unable to resolve their issues and who feel wronged by the other party.

I feel as though you have been very unsympathetic and knowingly so and that is not the spirit of CNT so far as I have seen."

I really don't know what she expects will happen and if they remove it then it's bollocks and the feedback is pointless!


----------



## lfernie

I think essentially even after pp fees and p&p, you paid at at least £13 for a used nappy with no inserts so I wish she would stop mentioning that because it's not like all that cost her £7 or whatever x


----------



## anothersquish

Im a bit pissed off that CNT admin havent done anything...in the way of changing the rules so people HAVE to mention if something comes with inserts or not! 
Grrrr, people make me SO mad!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I noticed her HO thread doesn't state inserts or not either.... I just asked if they are included! I'm not interested in them though :haha:


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: @ bekki, she'll think every one has it in for her now. The no inserts lady x


----------



## Bekkiboo

I was going to comment on her thread for the monkeyfoot wetbag asking her if it came with inserts :rofl: Just all of her posts in general haha!

Just a little update on me ladies. I have been manic the last week or so meaning I have been venturing outside the walls of the natural parenting forum. Including some posts in the Girly Sanctuary and also out into the real world eeeek! 

I have been clothes shopping, and food shopping AND taken up baking (or rather trying) :haha:

I also went to my appointment at the docs on Wednesday. It turned out the appointment was with a mental health nurse not the counsellor. We had a chat for around an hour and she said it would seem I seem to suffer with extreme anxiety but she did also ask me if I'd heard of Bi Polar. She said I ticked a lot of the boxes for it, for example, spending money I don't have on a wim, excessive mood swings, changing moods rapidly from one minute to the next, mania, depressive states, paranoia and lots more, but she said that she was not allowed to officially diagnose me because she was just a nurse. She said she has seen a lot of patients over the years so knows what's what and that she suspects Bi Polar but again cannot diagnose it officially! I did also mention about my dad and how he has been his whole life which is quite important because Bi Polar can be hereditary! She is referring me to a psychiatrist to be diagnosed and also for therapy because she feels I have a lot I need to get out. I burst into tears when she asked me at what age I was put into care so she thinks that therapy will help me come to terms with my past and seeing the psychiatrist will give me with answers to what is wrong with me and also they will be able to see how best to go forward i.e. treatment etc.

So that's all about that, other than that we are all A okay :thumbup:


----------



## lfernie

:hugs: it will be a relief for you to get some answers, councillong usually helps with putting things into perspective x


----------



## Twiglet

I always presume nappies come with inserts unless otherwise stated :| so thats me buggered on there then!

Ladies, I need to start thinking of newborn nappies soon, any advice?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I think a couple of small bambootys would be a good idea, they're great... AIO and dry really fast, very absorbent too. They also don't seem to stain at all x


----------



## Lunaty

:hugs: Bekki, at least it's a start, my mom has always been irratic and not till i moved out (at 15) did i realize she actually is ill (as in bipolar or similar).... it has been so hard growing up with her as she has never admitted to a problem and blames everyone around her... which is a shame as she so often tells me she is unhappy etc... but she is so sure it's not her and gets angry at any mention of councling or other...

it's hard to see and even though love her to bits i cant spend long times at her house as her mood swngs are really unpredictable and it's really tiring.. 

I really hope some day she will ask for help/


----------



## anothersquish

Bekkiboo said:


> I was going to comment on her thread for the monkeyfoot wetbag asking her if it came with inserts :rofl: Just all of her posts in general haha!
> 
> Just a little update on me ladies. I have been manic the last week or so meaning I have been venturing outside the walls of the natural parenting forum. Including some posts in the Girly Sanctuary and also out into the real world eeeek!
> 
> I have been clothes shopping, and food shopping AND taken up baking (or rather trying) :haha:
> 
> I also went to my appointment at the docs on Wednesday. It turned out the appointment was with a mental health nurse not the counsellor. We had a chat for around an hour and she said it would seem I seem to suffer with extreme anxiety but she did also ask me if I'd heard of Bi Polar. She said I ticked a lot of the boxes for it, for example, spending money I don't have on a wim, excessive mood swings, changing moods rapidly from one minute to the next, mania, depressive states, paranoia and lots more, but she said that she was not allowed to officially diagnose me because she was just a nurse. She said she has seen a lot of patients over the years so knows what's what and that she suspects Bi Polar but again cannot diagnose it officially! I did also mention about my dad and how he has been his whole life which is quite important because Bi Polar can be hereditary! She is referring me to a psychiatrist to be diagnosed and also for therapy because she feels I have a lot I need to get out. I burst into tears when she asked me at what age I was put into care so she thinks that therapy will help me come to terms with my past and seeing the psychiatrist will give me with answers to what is wrong with me and also they will be able to see how best to go forward i.e. treatment etc.
> 
> So that's all about that, other than that we are all A okay :thumbup:

Bekki, I havbe bi-polar if you ver want to chat :) Ive been diagnosed for 15 years or so now. Infact I will be doing an "ask a mum" topic on it at some point!
It can be difficult to diagnose because of the extremes of mood swings, it doesnt fit a particular mould. My mother is diagnosed as "depressive" but we are SURE she has cyclomania (a "mild" version of bi-polar) My aunt, uncle and my grandfather were/are all Bi-Polar as well. 
:hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Twiglet do you want a couple of fuzzi bunz size small no insert, a thanks for my nappies.


----------



## enola

Hey ladies!
Thank you SO much for the congrats thread, very sweet of you all :flower:
I've not been around much as little Daniel is settling in of course and is a beautiful high need baby boy :) He's sleeping on me at the moment.
The fluffy bum is going well - I just can't wait 'til he fits in the pretties, although his Thirsties wraps are nice colours.
We won a competition on Hip Little Ones for a Karma Kids AIO so I'm looking forward to seeing what they're like.
Hope everyone is doing well - how was the meet up?
:hugs:
x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh maffie that'd be ace! Do you want anything in return? :D :dance:


----------



## Maffie

No just send me your addy and i'll get posted monday for you


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh thank you :kiss: :D :wohoo:


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> We could leave each other feedback on CNT if we buy on here maybe? Been thinking this for a while.

I don't think the admins would like that very much, but do you think we could get away with also posting a very brief advert on CNT (not bothering with photos etc) and then straight away the person who bought it on here could reply and buy it? Then we could leave feedback cos the sale would also have been agreed on there. Also, for people on here, when we buy something could we post a message on their profile with feedback? Can other users see that?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Thanks squish, lunaty & lfernie :hugs:

The overall reason I sought help was for the kids, I didn't want my behaviour having a detrimental effect on them! Sadly I see quite a few of my bad traits already showing in Jordon, but I don't know if that's him 'being young' or whether my behaviour has rubbed off on him! GOD I HOPE NOT! I just hope I've not left it too late for getting help :cry: On a good note though, the lady said they reckon people with Bi Polar are highly creative so maybe I have some well hidden talent that I can channel, although judging by the cake I made I doubt it! :haha:

I've brought the boys a new sketch pad each and some new pens, Jordon likes to draw and Devon likes to do what Jordon does lol

I've also strip washed all my nappies today whilst Cassidy is in manny sposies due to the craps :haha:

Squish thanks for offering your ears (or rather eyes lol) I may just take you up on that! Although sometimes I can talk for England and sometimes I just observe and don't feel much like socialising if you know what I mean. I then worry people think I'm being ignorant or something but I'm not! It's really hard to explain which is so frustrating!!

So I'm going to try and close my eyes and get some sleep in a moment, I'm shattered after the last couple of days! I'm just dreading coming back down again but I know it's inevitable :cry:

Anyway ladies, I hope you all had a fab time today and hopefully now I don't have to worry about work I'll be able to make the next one :thumbup:


Nighty night :hugs: x x x


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ sorry about the novel!


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Bekki I love your honesty :kiss: well done you for getting help too :) we're all here for a moan and to lend our eyes if you need them :)


----------



## Blob

Yea we are def here for a moan :hugs: well done you for getting help :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki you know i am here for you will give you real hugs as soon as we get the nice weather for the park :) xx


----------



## anothersquish

Bekkiboo said:


> Thanks squish, lunaty & lfernie :hugs:
> 
> The overall reason I sought help was for the kids, I didn't want my behaviour having a detrimental effect on them! Sadly I see quite a few of my bad traits already showing in Jordon, but I don't know if that's him 'being young' or whether my behaviour has rubbed off on him! GOD I HOPE NOT! I just hope I've not left it too late for getting help :cry: On a good note though, the lady said they reckon people with Bi Polar are highly creative so maybe I have some well hidden talent that I can channel, although judging by the cake I made I doubt it! :haha:
> 
> I've brought the boys a new sketch pad each and some new pens, Jordon likes to draw and Devon likes to do what Jordon does lol
> 
> I've also strip washed all my nappies today whilst Cassidy is in manny sposies due to the craps :haha:
> 
> Squish thanks for offering your ears (or rather eyes lol) I may just take you up on that! Although sometimes I can talk for England and sometimes I just observe and don't feel much like socialising if you know what I mean. I then worry people think I'm being ignorant or something but I'm not! It's really hard to explain which is so frustrating!!
> 
> So I'm going to try and close my eyes and get some sleep in a moment, I'm shattered after the last couple of days! I'm just dreading coming back down again but I know it's inevitable :cry:
> 
> Anyway ladies, I hope you all had a fab time today and hopefully now I don't have to worry about work I'll be able to make the next one :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Nighty night :hugs: x x x

Dont worry about it, Im the same :) Im around if you ever need/want :thumbup:


----------



## Twiglet

I just got bought two BN BB's minky that I hope I love!


----------



## anothersquish

hmph..I will love my shiney new BBs when they friggin get here...
I need them to arrive NOW because I need to save the pennies I make from selling the ones I already have or that are girly for the Ittis or Holdens


----------



## Twiglet

:dohh: no fun!


----------



## anothersquish

I just fell off my chair...friggin baby monitor is on down here and OH turned it on upstairs and its on super loud...I thought the dog was talking to me....!!!!!
crap...now its beeping.....
why is it on OH is upstairs with the baby...


----------



## Twiglet

Liam leaves ours on all the time :dohh: and sometimes I hear him talking so nicely to Caitlyn and then last night I heard him tut at her :growlmad: men are silly!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I don't know what's wrong with me tonight, I'm so fed up it's unreal! Firstly we were supposed to go out for a meal which never happened so I got myself into a right mood. Mark kept asking me to order something but I refused. Told him I wasn't hungry so why the hell should I order food? So he ordered something minus what I normally have and I kept up the front that I wasn't hungry even though I am really hungry. So everyone but me has eaten and I went to get a glass of water and asked mark nicely to clean up and wash the dishes. His respose, I might do! So I say to him it's his mess not mine so please clear it up, and he said why should I! So I've just put everything including plates and cutlery in the bin... Problem solved! 

I don't think I'll be around for a few days, I'm not good company when I'm like this. I just want to curl up in a ball and stay there. I feel so stupid for behaving the way I have but at the same time can't stop myself. I really want to delete this now because I don't want to make anyone uncomfortable or encourage anyone to keep their distance but at the same time if I don't post it stays in my head and I don't think that's a good idea! I just don't understand how I can get so worked up over something so trivial???

So I'll maybe catch up with you ladies in a few days unless I perk up before then. :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Hun, you haven't made me feel uncomfortable! :nope: 

It's not fair on Mark to wind you up :hugs: and I do the same thing with the hunger :blush: I hate having made plans for Liam to break them! Do stick around though! Even if it's a moan a day / post, join me! None of my posts have been happy atm and each contain a little moan :lol: so you can join me?!

:hugs: always here for you hun!


----------



## anothersquish

Bekki, interestingly I have done similar before myself...except I took the plates outside and smashed them on the front path...*cough* 
Ive been known to do all sorts of wildly out of proportion things!

It may help if Mark goes to speak to someone about how not to trigger reactions in you, perhaps a local MIND group or carers association would be a place for him to start getting info.


----------



## Maffie

Bekki you dont make anyone feel uncomfortable, I think having somewhere to come talk even if its to vent helps :hugs:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki you don't make me uncomfortable, I hate it when Lee makes plans and then cancels :( 

I've been away at the natural parenting meet...and came home to fluff :) I got a mammy made fleece pocket nappy with a fleece wrap :) I've never used fleece before so will be very interested to try it


----------



## Bekkiboo

Boy do I feel stupid this morning! (still hungry too) about to get myself some breakfast!

Thanks for the support and sorry for the rollercoaster!! 

Squish, I was very tempted to smash them but I've done that before and Mark I don't think will ever understand. He refuses to believe there might be something wrong with me so I doubt he'd ever want to look into that. I've only completely lost it and threw things a couple of times in the past and Mark didn't react well when I did, but that's a different story! I really wanted to throw my phone at his tv last night but I managed to stop myself! I think the first thing I need to do when I'm finally officially diagnosed and on treatment or whatever course of action is deemed the best, I will be leaving Mark, I'm just not strong enough at the moment! I just don't see how it will work when he doesn't show any support?

Back on topic, I've managed to strip all the nappies so they are all smelling very fresh and ready for putting back on Cassidy :happydance: couldn't have done it at a better time, Cassidy has had the poops and many of her nappies would have sacrificed themselves if I hadn't of used sposies during that time! Soooo today is our first day back in cloth!! Except for nights, we've been having a lot of leaky problems so I need to get a good heavy duty nappy at some point!! 


x x


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: Bekki you haven't made me uncomfortable hun, you are an amazing person and i think mark is been a twerp for not listening and understanding, men hey?
Jon has buggered off for a few days as my mood is to much for him whilst i'm depressed :cry: Harley has broke his amber necklace and is teething like god knows what so i need a new one. I think i need my new wn's to hurry up and arrive.
I have had to strip wash my apparently new bg's as they stink of fish :growlmad: they are not new and i paid lots for them so i am not happy yesterday they had 2 x full strips all in all around 10 washes and they still smell a bit so any ideas ladies will be muchly appreciated :flower:

I hope you are all well xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna have you tried soaking in white vinegar for a couple hours?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Where did you buy them from Donna? Was it CNT? x


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki they were from another parenting site but she uses cnt etc.

Jayleigh i don't have any white vinegar will usual vinegar work :blush:


----------



## JayleighAnn

TBH I don't know if there is a difference :blush: I just know everyone says white vinegar so thats what I bought...but it smells like normal malt vinegar to me :shrug:


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooooo will give it a try if anything it will smell of fish and chips lol which has to be better than what they do now.


----------



## lfernie

Bekki, you don't make anyone feel uncomfortable, I do things like that all the time, for instance John didn't get Ry up on Mothers day when he woke up so I got up and got me and Ryan dressed and stormed out all day and was in such a bad mood all day although it was for such a stupid reason

Hope every one else enjoyed the meet xx


----------



## JayleighAnn

lfernie, I was promised breakfast in bed on mothers day...guess who dished up her own breakfast, ate it on the settee sharing it with Halen :\ I was sooo pissed!


----------



## Bekkiboo

Note: I can't leave Mark because he says the kids will stay with him, he says this because he knows I won't leave them so he's happy to let me live in misery! I can't get through to him and no matter what I say he says I chat shit. He even said he will quit his job so I can't leave with the kids! We've just agreed not to speak to eachother and now I need to plan my escape with the kids, there is NO way on this Earth I will let him take them away from me!!!


----------



## dippy dee

On mothers day i got up at 6 and he had a lie in till 7 then got up and went out for the day, i couldn't complain in a way as it was a bikers charity run but i was so piddled off cause he didn't bother coming home till gone 9.


----------



## dippy dee

Bekki are you on fb now?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Not at the moment hun, FB is not working on my phone and Mark won't let me use 'his' laptop! I'm going to go to the carvery with the kids and ponder on my options! x x


----------



## dippy dee

Aww sweetie have a think perhaps time away from him and it all for the day will help you clear your head a little.
I've pm'd you xx


----------



## thelilbump

Hi ladies :wave:

How's everyone? I've not been on in a few days and now There are loads of pages which i don't have time to go through but I hope you are all ok :hugs:

Bekki kind of read half your story sending :hugs: you know where i am too if you need anything x


Gosh girls I've been uber busy just recently! Had to take mini me the docs last week to find out she has a little chest infection so she's now on her first ever lot of antibiotics :cry: it's illuminous yellow too, who on god's earth thinks it's a good idea to make a babies/childs medicine that colour?? :dohh: 

My baby is 18 months old today :cry: I have no idea where that time's gone but it seems so grown up, i always considered 18 months + as a toddler :cry: she'll always be my baba girl though :blush: and eeeek she told me yesterday she was doing a wee, you know what that means is looming ....PT :nope: so sad but proud at the same time! Still reckon I have a little while longer though, maybe 6 months :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

I'm so beyond fed up with how crap my life is at the moment. I know others have it far worse and I fee selfish at moaning but its at the point now where I'm wondering what else can go wrong?


----------



## purpledahlia

:( seems a lot of people feeling down today, I'll join you! :(

And why, WHY, when i put a nice clean soft nappy on Ava, she poo's :growlmad:


----------



## kirsten1985

Oh dear, big :hugs: to everyone, no-one is very happy in here today!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna is she any better from Friday? are the antibiotics working? Illuminatious yellow must be Amoxicillin?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Well been for a carvery and feeling a bit better and a bit more positive :thumbup: I'm now sat with Jordon and Devon and a sleeping Cassidy watching monsters vs aliens and contemplating a snooze myself! :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

:hugs: to everyone things can only look up girls.

Donna how is lo now? I hope she is feeling better now :hugs:

Jayleigh the malt vinegar worked ok there is hardly any smell now thankyou :flower:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Your welcome hun :flower: I keep meaning to do it with his Slinki Minki, it stinks of god knows what :sick:


----------



## dippy dee

I have had some of his nappies for 13 months now and never had a problem and the min i wash them with these bg's they all stink. Dh said i am not to buy pre loved again but what he doesn't know doesn't hurt him lol


----------



## purpledahlia

My BG's tend to smell too, think its normall, im gonna go a massive strip wash sometime soon, once i get some dam vinegar. will do a bleach soak too for inserts!


----------



## Twiglet

Well if things can only go up...I bloody look forward to that day. :nope: :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Am gutted about the ltd ed fuzzi we bought, it went a bit wonky after I washed it so I'll have to send it back. Apparently it's a batch issue, so I'd avoid them for a while ladies :(


----------



## boltonlass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Am gutted about the ltd ed fuzzi we bought, it went a bit wonky after I washed it so I'll have to send it back. Apparently it's a batch issue, so I'd avoid them for a while ladies :(

Oh no - i love these and wanted to get more. Was it sized or one size? Both my one size ones seem ok but i only have 2 out of the 4 daisy ones and i so want the other 2!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's the "perfect size" ones, sorry! Should have mentioned.


----------



## boltonlass

FemmeEnceinte said:


> It's the "perfect size" ones, sorry! Should have mentioned.

Thank god for that - off to find green and turquoise daisy now :happydance:

Bet your gutted though - i know i would be. Buy something nice to compensate!


----------



## anothersquish

Glad you said that, I was going to buy one next week. Think I will hang fire for a few weeks.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I contacted twinkle and she said she'll just replace it for me. Could be worth it still Squish? It's wrinkly but functional... Not as pretty but still fine. 2 for 1! :D


----------



## Lunaty

Hey girls,

ANy of you that are using muttaqins... How long do they last you?! 

I just bought 2 in medium and i am hoping i can use them for a bit longer then my ussual pockets (ie maybe overnight?!)

ALso would a medium wrap fit over this or do i have to go a size up? And any wrap recommendations?! Ive been looking at woolies and have my eye set on 2 but i need to save up LOL as they are quite pricey..


----------



## anothersquish

I bought a WC workhorse!! Woo!


----------



## kirsten1985

I love my Mutts but they don't last as long as some of my other fitteds like GMs or Bububebes. Might be ok for you though, Freya is a super heavy wetter so could be totally different :)


----------



## Maffie

I'm thinking i'd love to get Noah into a reuseable at night. Im not a lover of fitteds and wraps, what is good for a heavy wetter and he sleeps upto 11 hours on a good night.


----------



## kirsten1985

Apparently Minky's are really good as they have loads of room for stuffing :)


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm Cole blows through sposies !!!! At least 4 times a week everything is covered in poo in the morning... it is so frustrating!!!

Owell i can use the mutts during the day then :) It was the first time i had seen them up for grabs in NZ so i jumped at the opportunity event though i dont even have any Medium wraps :dohh: so thats what ill have to get now LOL


----------



## anothersquish

you may well need to go with wraps Maffie tbh. Ive switched Theo onto fitteds for bedtime and hes not a heavy wetter at all but now hes sleeping long stretches he needs more than the Pop-Ins we were using and I NEED to trust the nappy not to leak as if it did it would mean waking OH at whatever time to change the bedsheets which would not be funny.
I use Ellas House bumhuggers (good and cheap) Tots Bots stretchies (slim, cheap, soft, good) HL bedbugs/dreamscapes (muchly good and pretty too but more expensive) and WNNN (joint fav with TB stretchies) with either wool, WN wrap, NB wrap or a Flip wrap. I prefer Wool or the WN wraps.


----------



## anothersquish

you may well need to go with wraps Maffie tbh. Ive switched Theo onto fitteds for bedtime and hes not a heavy wetter at all but now hes sleeping long stretches he needs more than the Pop-Ins we were using and I NEED to trust the nappy not to leak as if it did it would mean waking OH at whatever time to change the bedsheets which would not be funny.
I use Ellas House bumhuggers (good and cheap) Tots Bots stretchies (slim, cheap, soft, good) HL bedbugs/dreamscapes (muchly good and pretty too but more expensive) and WNNN (joint fav with TB stretchies) with either wool, WN wrap, NB wrap or a Flip wrap. I prefer Wool or the WN wraps.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> I bought a WC workhorse!! Woo!

I won't send mine then... :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

haha, well its a size 2 so its going on the shelf with the "too big" stack for quite some time yet! Im gonna see if I like the feel and look of it and then perhaps look at buying a size 1 next month.


----------



## Maffie

Thanks squish, I just hate the thought of covering up a beautiful nappy iykwim. I dont mind spending £20-30 on a nappy and maybe a wrap would that get me a half decent new night nappy?


----------



## anothersquish

haha, more than!!
A basic WNNN will only cost you £13.50 plus postage. I got Theo a tie dye chocolate marble WNNN (its SO pretty, I can take a pic if you want to see it) and a WN cow velboa wrap for £26.something including postage, well worth it!
A tots bots stretchie will cost you about £10, an Ellas House bumhugger is on sale atm at less than £5 a nappy (yes I have bought some!!!!!)


----------



## Maffie

ooooh will have to investigate my options, I washed my nappies tonight while OH took his other kids home to their mum and im on second full machine one load is just the preloved ive bought this week. Seriously need to curb my addiction but I cant :blush:


----------



## lfernie

Do any of your Ittis go funny when they come out the wash? One of mine has gona crinkly and makes crunchy noises now ?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I use tots bots stretchies at night and nothing else since I discovered them! They're amazing.


----------



## sam#3

lfernie said:


> Do any of your Ittis go funny when they come out the wash? One of mine has gona crinkly and makes crunchy noises now ?

mine do that sometimes, i scrunch them up in my hands and it seems to go, i didnt know if it meant they needed stripping or a quick tumble dry?? hopefully an itti expert can help :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

Not had an itti do that yet so dunno...sorry!


----------



## thelilbump

Twiglet said:


> I'm so beyond fed up with how crap my life is at the moment. I know others have it far worse and I fee selfish at moaning but its at the point now where I'm wondering what else can go wrong?

:hugs::hugs:



JayleighAnn said:


> Donna is she any better from Friday? are the antibiotics working? Illuminatious yellow must be Amoxicillin?

She's a little thanks jayleigh. It's not cleared but it does seem less aggrivating for her. I mean she wasn't particuarly bad before but she just couldn't seem to shift it so I took her to docs. She'sonly got 2 days left on so we will see! Yupp lovely synthetic banana smelling amoxicilin, gorgeous :dohh: x



Bekkiboo said:


> Well been for a carvery and feeling a bit better and a bit more positive :thumbup: I'm now sat with Jordon and Devon and a sleeping Cassidy watching monsters vs aliens and contemplating a snooze myself! :hugs:

:hugs: Sunday afternoons snoozes....genius! 



dippy dee said:


> :hugs: to everyone things can only look up girls.
> 
> Donna how is lo now? I hope she is feeling better now :hugs:
> 
> Jayleigh the malt vinegar worked ok there is hardly any smell now thankyou :flower:

Thanks Donna, as above she is a little yes x



FemmeEnceinte said:


> Am gutted about the ltd ed fuzzi we bought, it went a bit wonky after I washed it so I'll have to send it back. Apparently it's a batch issue, so I'd avoid them for a while ladies :(

Ohh i hadn't heard of this, thanks for heads up!



Lunaty said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> ANy of you that are using muttaqins... How long do they last you?!
> 
> I just bought 2 in medium and i am hoping i can use them for a bit longer then my ussual pockets (ie maybe overnight?!)
> 
> ALso would a medium wrap fit over this or do i have to go a size up? And any wrap recommendations?! Ive been looking at woolies and have my eye set on 2 but i need to save up LOL as they are quite pricey..

Muttaqins are very slim fitting so a regular sized wrap will probably fit. It does with my LO no probs. Not sure they would hold out a night though unless he;s a light wetter?



lfernie said:


> Do any of your Ittis go funny when they come out the wash? One of mine has gona crinkly and makes crunchy noises now ?

Sometimes my hour glass one comes out a little crinkly but not crunchy. Haven't quite figured out cause yet though sorry!


----------



## lfernie

Sorry I should have specified I meant the pier of my itti x


----------



## sam#3

what is the pier hun?


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: I meant the outer part, I was using my fone and it randomly changes words x


----------



## anothersquish

hmm my "lets buy less nappies because I need to pay for Ittis and HL" attempt isnt going very well!
So far TODAY I have bought a WC workhorse, 4 ellas house bumhuggers and two WNNN. I have in my C&C basket (waiting for taxi circles Mini lala to be in stock!) three ittis, another TB stretchie and a giraffe rattle plus I will be adding in the mini lala when its there...

You know I said OH couldnt yell at me for nappy buying after he got that massive TV.....


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i thoguht my self imposed ban was going well until i spotted 2 muttaqins LOL and i dont even have a wrap either :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

I litterally cant buy any as i have litterally zero pounds to my name atm. i wish i could buy some! :(


----------



## purpledahlia

re the itti's - some have gone hard but not really crunchy, except some of the ones i got pre-loved have a little. I dont have a tumble dryer so im replying on white vinegar to soften them when theyre in the wash?


----------



## Maffie

I never tumble my ittis as id heard that can make them crunchy, I know a few of my preloved sounded crunchy when wet out the washer but not when dried (dry them over radiators) 

I seriously cant afford nappies but buying them anyway, should get rid of some, going to hunt down some night nappies today I think. (i've only got another 2 or 3 nappies due in the post)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Could it be to do with the water? I know water quality is different in different areas so perhaps it's something in the water that makes them crunchy? Just a thought! xx


----------



## mummy_mi

Why do people always not pay me for items they win off me on Ebay until I have to chase them down like a week later, or open up a case!!

If everyone paid within the 3 days that I ask I could have bought 4 new nappies already!!

Grrrrrrrrrrrr! Okay rant over! Hopefully my paypal account will fill up today and I can get them!! xx


----------



## anothersquish

haha I know that feeling!!! Waiting for pennies so you can buy things is annoying!
Im frustrated as no sign of those BBs yet and I want them so I can sell the stuff I dont need so I can use that money to part fund the Ittis/HL. Bit nervous because if they dont turn up in the next day or two Im going to have to start looking at getting a refund and that could take WEEKS and I will end up not being able to get the lovescape and OBV blanket I wanted :(


----------



## Maffie

It always seems that way these days with ebay, I ahd someone moan I didnt send straight away and they'd taken 9 days to pay I posted 2 days after they paid as it was a weekend :dohh:

What are goodmamas like i cant remember if ive already asked that? im having one of those dizzy days


----------



## Rachel_C

We got back late last night from my mum's... I missed here so much! I decided not to take my laptop cos I can use Arif's, but he was working on it all weekend :cry:

Hope everyone's had a good weekend and that the meet was fun. I've seen some photos on facebook - looks like it was great! Everybody was looking very lovely and the babies are all such cuties.

I'm trying to be very good about buying nappies (i.e. NOT buying nappies) but my mum just texted me to say that on her work's intranet there are 5 new pink BG V3s for £50, and another 20 used in blue, yellow and white to make an offer on, and do I want to get them as Leyla's Preston nappies for her house? I've said no for now, but I missed cloth so much at the weekend (got stupidly happy when I found a free LL that had been delivered there so I could put it on her!). What would be a reasonable offer for the 20 used ones, do you think? It says in excellent condition, and there'd be no paypal or postage to pay. It's too tempting :(

Ok I should shut up!


----------



## dippy dee

Hi hun i'm no good on offers etc but i have bought 6 nearly new apparently bg's for £8 each, it depends if they come with the inserts tbh as some don't.


----------



## JayleighAnn

purpledahlia said:


> I litterally cant buy any as i have litterally zero pounds to my name atm. i wish i could buy some! :(

Me neither :( I get money on Tuesday but its for bills, FIL's b.day and I bought a pair of longies from Femme, thats it for a while as I have to save for Holden's Landing co-op


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i bought mine for about that :)...

Damn i used the HL bedbug last night i could only add one booster as when i add the second he gets leg gape.. i had some old fleece and plastic wrap i got and kinda put under my huge pile if stuff...

This morning the nappie was soaked!!!! the fleece was damp.. and so where his clothes a bit + he didnt even do his morning poo either... guess i will need to wait till he gets a bit bigger and i can use the second booster too... 

Im afraid i wont ever be able to use cloth over night :( he just wets through everything!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Goodmamas are great, Maffie. Need a wrap though.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Sam have you tried slinki minki's? We use one at night a lot and we've never had a leak, the longest I left him in it as a test was 6.30pm-10.30am and no leaks. I stuff it with either a hemp stuffins or a Wonder-Fulls One-Size microterry insert which is hefty with a second snap on booster. The slinki's are a bit bulky but very tight fitting around legs and tum so no gaping and loads of room to stuff


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks JLA, ill have a look at those Slinki minki's!!!

Well at least i tried.. he still drinks quite a bit before bed.. he has one bottle of 200ml and then 1 or 2 boobie feeds depending when he wakes.. :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

Thanks JLA, ill have a look at those Slinki minki's!!!

Well at least i tried.. he still drinks quite a bit before bed.. he has one bottle of 200ml and then 1 or 2 boobie feeds depending when he wakes.. :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

We still have night nappy probs sometimes Sam, although Freya now fits in a very heavily boosted bedbug so she doesn't leak most nights now. Tonight she has a goodmama goodnight AND a bedbug :blush: no boosters though. Lol I have never put two nappies on her before ha ha!


----------



## Maffie

Well ive just bought a bedbug and a goodmama, trying to get my head around the bamboo wnnn there are so many choices for the inside what do I choose?

also trying to choose a wrap? any ideas on nice wraps please?


----------



## Maffie

Well ive just bought a bedbug and a goodmama, trying to get my head around the bamboo wnnn there are so many choices for the inside what do I choose?

also trying to choose a wrap? any ideas on nice wraps please?


----------



## kirsten1985

I had green minkee inside my WNNN, was lovely.


----------



## anothersquish

I have alsorts of inners in my WNNN, I prefer microfleece though because it keeps the skin driest but I also have cuddlesoft and minkee and both are fine, they just can retain a touch of wetness if he has a mega pee night. 
PUL wrap wise the WN wraps fit best over the WN nappies (and bedbugs too) but NB and Flip outers do the job too :)


----------



## anothersquish

I have alsorts of inners in my WNNN, I prefer microfleece though because it keeps the skin driest but I also have cuddlesoft and minkee and both are fine, they just can retain a touch of wetness if he has a mega pee night. 
PUL wrap wise the WN wraps fit best over the WN nappies (and bedbugs too) but NB and Flip outers do the job too :)


----------



## Maffie

im going for the minkee wrap in evergreen gelato cos it will match the bedbug :haha:

hmmm Noah is a wee monster so think i'll go with the microfleece :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i will have a good search for a nice wrap.. fleece just seems to wick through..

Lol about the two nappies Kirsten.. i might have to give that a go too... ;) just put a muttaqin under the Bedbug and then a wrap :haha: i think the poor lad wont be able to lay on his back with all that stuffing :rofl:

But i mean, it's not like Sposies will solve this problem as they tend to just go everywhere in the morning too.. maybe i should just change him in the middle of the night :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

Yeah same here Sam, Freya outwees a sposie in a couple of hours overnight. I have spent months changing her at 3am or changing the whole bed at about 5am :(


----------



## Lunaty

great :dohh: 

OMG look what DH has send me per emaiL!!!

Just had to remove it.. ot really the thing to post :dohh:


If anyone wants to see it send me your email and ill forward it


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm, I need to find a good night nappy too :dohh:


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOL that made me giggle Sam!


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha yeah it kinda borders on child abuse though it is quite funny in a weird way ;)


----------



## kirsten1985

He he it's funny! Wonder how I can make it work with Freya....


----------



## princessellie

:( i didnt see it, although it sounds quite disturbing :wacko:

x


----------



## princessellie

:( i didnt see it, although it sounds quite disturbing :wacko:

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

nooo it's funny! lol
its a sleeping chinese boy with split pants with his willy in a paper drinks cup with a hole cut in it to fit his willy in with the caption "pampers are so expensive, try the home made version for boys only!"


----------



## Lunaty

Lol ellie send me your email address and ill send you the pic :)


----------



## Rachel_C

I'm sure I've heard of a wee funnel for ladies so we can wee standing up/wherever we want... must be able to adapt that for a baby girl?! :rofl:

I feel like it's Christmas - I just had two very lovely fluffy parcels arrive. One was some preloved longies, which I was nervous about after my usednappies.co.uk wool disaster (and I've just realised the good pair are too small :dohh:) but they are really lovely, very clean and very well looked after. Yay! And second was even better - two AIO custom Muttaqins that I ordered through Donna at Millie's Nappies... they're the most beautiful nappies I've ever seen. Thank you Donna!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yeah they where selling em at Download Fest '07 when I went, their called She-pee, its like a reservoir that your hold under yourself as you wee and it goes down it like it's a willy lol


----------



## kirsten1985

ha ha they have those at leeds fest too, also female urinals lol I was too scared to try it though!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Female urinals? Surely you'd just wee all down your trousers? minging! 
At Download they had "VIP Toilets" which you could pay to shit in :\


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:rofl:


----------



## Maffie

haha they have female urinals in parts of France you kind of stand with feet hip width apart and tilt hips and slightly squat :haha: oooh they were horrid and smelt rank


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> I'm sure I've heard of a wee funnel for ladies so we can wee standing up/wherever we want... must be able to adapt that for a baby girl?! :rofl:
> 
> I feel like it's Christmas - I just had two very lovely fluffy parcels arrive. One was some preloved longies, which I was nervous about after my usednappies.co.uk wool disaster (and I've just realised the good pair are too small :dohh:) but they are really lovely, very clean and very well looked after. Yay! And second was even better - two AIO custom Muttaqins that I ordered through Donna at Millie's Nappies... they're the most beautiful nappies I've ever seen. Thank you Donna!

Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:

Have you tried them yet? x


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I feel like it's Christmas - I just had two very lovely fluffy parcels arrive. One was some preloved longies, which I was nervous about after my usednappies.co.uk wool disaster (and I've just realised the good pair are too small :dohh:) but they are really lovely, very clean and very well looked after. Yay! And second was even better - two AIO custom Muttaqins that I ordered through Donna at Millie's Nappies... they're the most beautiful nappies I've ever seen. Thank you Donna!
> 
> Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:
> 
> Have you tried them yet? xClick to expand...

Yep, we've tried them both. I think I'm rubbish at putting nappies on though! I like nappies with a fairly high rise so I put the boho one on her fully unsnapped and it leaked out of the leg, though I couldn't see any gape, then I put her in the giraffe one on the middle snaps, which I thought should be right as she's about 19lbs now, but it still leaked a bit out of one of the legs. :cry: I will persevere and get it right though!


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i'd think about middle too. My mutt leaked for a little while at first, i never quite figured out the reasoning behind it whether it was the fit or just needed washing more i don't know but it has stopped now so fingers crossed it will for you too!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Maffie said:


> haha they have female urinals in parts of France you kind of stand with feet hip width apart and tilt hips and slightly squat :haha: oooh they were horrid and smelt rank

That is rank :sick:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I'm sure I've heard of a wee funnel for ladies so we can wee standing up/wherever we want... must be able to adapt that for a baby girl?! :rofl:
> 
> I feel like it's Christmas - I just had two very lovely fluffy parcels arrive. One was some preloved longies, which I was nervous about after my usednappies.co.uk wool disaster (and I've just realised the good pair are too small :dohh:) but they are really lovely, very clean and very well looked after. Yay! And second was even better - two AIO custom Muttaqins that I ordered through Donna at Millie's Nappies... they're the most beautiful nappies I've ever seen. Thank you Donna!
> 
> Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:
> 
> Have you tried them yet? xClick to expand...

Can I have one when you do your next order, please? :blush: it's just gorgeous!


----------



## Maffie

Arrrgggg i keep getting itti leaks today. I hope Noah isn't becoming unsuited to them i just bought more


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> haha they have female urinals in parts of France you kind of stand with feet hip width apart and tilt hips and slightly squat :haha: oooh they were horrid and smelt rank

Hehe you know, I don't actually mind those hole-in-the-floor loos :blush: Better than when the toilets look dirty and you have to sit on the seat! I never quite figured out how to handle them with trousers on though and when I was little, I think I dropped my knickers down the loo once :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:
> 
> Have you tried them yet? x
> 
> Can I have one when you do your next order, please? :blush: it's just gorgeous!Click to expand...

It's even nicer in real life too. And they're really trim but have plenty of room for extra boosters. Definitely feeling the mutt love here!


----------



## Maffie

Rachel_C said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> haha they have female urinals in parts of France you kind of stand with feet hip width apart and tilt hips and slightly squat :haha: oooh they were horrid and smelt rank
> 
> Hehe you know, I don't actually mind those hole-in-the-floor loos :blush: Better than when the toilets look dirty and you have to sit on the seat! I never quite figured out how to handle them with trousers on though and when I was little, I think I dropped my knickers down the loo once :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: best to get trousers to knees then squat while pulling trousers forward. Takes practice, reminds me of needing a wee when a little girl and i used to squst aided by dad holding me in a sit position, lol that sounds weird doesnt it


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Rachel_C said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:
> 
> Have you tried them yet? x
> 
> Can I have one when you do your next order, please? :blush: it's just gorgeous!Click to expand...
> 
> It's even nicer in real life too. And they're really trim but have plenty of room for extra boosters. Definitely feeling the mutt love here!Click to expand...

I've been meaning to get some, dibs on yours when leyla is potty trained :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

My dad used to do that too! We have a great photo of the floor where my sister had needed a wee so we stopped in a layby and my dad held her up and moved her round so she wrote her name in wee :rofl: Now THAT's weird!!!


----------



## lfernie

I'm in such a abd mood, got an email from UCAS saying I didn't get in to uni (had a feeling as there were only 4 places on the course I applied for) but now my maternity leave finishes in 8 weeks, I don't have a job and don't know what do :growlmad: I wanted to go to uni cos I don't want to leave Ry in nursery full time. Why can't I win the lotto and be a sta at home mum :cry:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh pooo.. ive actually been thinking of following a course.. the one i want to do though is a fulltime course and defeats the purpose :dohh:


----------



## kirsten1985

The course I want to do is fulltime too, so not an option right now, or anytime in the next few years! Shame as I don't want to do anything else.

:hugs: Lauren, it's horrible hearing things like that.


----------



## lfernie

I just really need to think about what to do now and what would be most beneficial for everyone and I really don't know where to start. I think I will look in to seeing what other things I can do. Maybe I should go buy some nappies to cheer myself up :)


----------



## sam#3

i want to start an access course at college in sept but with dylan starting school and doing half days at first i just dont think its going to be possible whihc means waiting another year :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

I want to start an access course in nursing and midwfery but can't do it till I'm 21 :( I only turned 20 last month


----------



## lfernie

Aw we'll all get there in the end girls! :hugs:


----------



## kirsten1985

I want to do a postgrad paramedic course, but it's FT for 2 years, going to have to wait a few years before I can give up that much time :(


----------



## Twiglet

I've done my teaching degree, am a fully qualified English teacher yet will never actually become a teacher as I've now decided too much is required of a teacher with too weewee pay. 

Once Caitlyn and this one are in school I'll be off to work at a centre for children with special needs.

We'll all get there in the end girlies! :dance:


----------



## Twiglet

And bless you Ifernie :hugs: :(


----------



## Monkeh

I'm also wanting to go off to uni (midwifery), but it'll likely be when Dexter's at school. Need to go back to college before then though. Got a couple more highers to do before i'm uni ready.


----------



## Twiglet

I wish I had more motivation to do more learning...but nope. I'd had enough at 22 and have a feeling that wont change for a while :haha:

Good luck to all those who want to though :dance:


----------



## anothersquish

Its funny how a lot of people end up doing things they didnt originally train for!
I went to college and Uni to do equine studies (BSc Hons in Equine Sports Science) but I dont have the time or energy to devote to doing paid work in horses at that level and although I have also trained in various holistic therapies I dont want to do those either as most involve a lot of travelling and time and I cant stand most horsey people (hahaha) so I just do my own horses and have no desire to work with anyone elses at all.
Hoping that if my health stays stable (not so hot right now as back to the old fun of scans and swabs, my body is fooked) I will be able to retrain to work with children and teens with mental health problems. I also REALLY want to do more on the breastfeeding front but I wont be starting anything til Theo is school age...thats if I dont have another (looking as if it might not happen atm :()


----------



## JayleighAnn

Monkeh, same here, but I just cant do a 1yr access course and 3yrs at uni. I don't want to leave my baby :nope:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i am wanting to do a Veterinarian course :) though id depends if my Dutch qualifications allow it here... :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Your welcome! I literally had to prize that Boho one out of my hands though i sooooo wanted it, it matches my wetbag :cry: It was painful sending it to you :rofl: I have to get one when i do my next order! :haha:
> 
> Have you tried them yet? x
> 
> Can I have one when you do your next order, please? :blush: it's just gorgeous!Click to expand...
> 
> It's even nicer in real life too. And they're really trim but have plenty of room for extra boosters. Definitely feeling the mutt love here!Click to expand...

They are pretty lush aren't they? Have you posted pics rach i'll have to go nosey!



lfernie said:


> I'm in such a abd mood, got an email from UCAS saying I didn't get in to uni (had a feeling as there were only 4 places on the course I applied for) but now my maternity leave finishes in 8 weeks, I don't have a job and don't know what do :growlmad: I wanted to go to uni cos I don't want to leave Ry in nursery full time. Why can't I win the lotto and be a sta at home mum :cry:

:hugs::hugs:





Twiglet said:


> I've done my teaching degree, am a *fully qualified English teacher *yet will never actually become a teacher as I've now decided too much is required of a teacher with too weewee pay.
> 
> Once Caitlyn and this one are in school I'll be off to work at a centre for children with special needs.
> 
> We'll all get there in the end girlies! :dance:

Oooh i never knew you were!


----------



## princessellie

im halway through uni but have had to put off last year cos of leyla and now am gna have to put off this year aswell cos of new baby, i will be in uni until im about 35 i think lmfao

x


----------



## Twiglet

Oh Ellie you poor soul!

Haha yeah I am TLB although my grammar etc really doesn't show it. Only to a primary school level and I'll never actually do it as the time you put in and the pay you get for it is pants. I spent 10 hours a day on teaching and planning whilst I was on my placements...no fun!


----------



## thelilbump

Lol ellie, when u plannin on going back or hoping to?

Twig, my grammar is awful 2 :blush:


----------



## boltonlass

Wish i knew what i want to do when i grow up. Going to be stuck in my back up job for life cause im too lazy to do anything about it :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

I have always wanted to be a vet but got side tracked and ended up in IT :dohh:

Now that im at home i can set my as in to gear and start learning something i want to do though it is gonna be pretty hard..


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: same here BL and I trained to do what I wanted :haha: Just lucky I have more qualifications under my belt which means I can do something else I'd enjoy :haha:

TLB: I'm far too lazy to look through what I type, so what my fingers touch is what you get :rofl:

Edit: Lunaty you'll be able to do it as you are a determined soul :smug:


----------



## purpledahlia

Do Muttaquin's need wraps??

Im under orders from my mum to get a second nappy bucket, apparently they ''stink'' when my bucket is full and theres some piled ontop :rofl: 

not caught up on pages yet, will do later. :)


----------



## Bekkiboo

Not read everything because boy can you lot talk haha!

Jayleigh, I've always wanted to do midwifery but I just don't like the thought of the long hours and being away from my babies so much! What can I say, they need me (or rather I need them lol)

But then I may have more children (in future of course) and I may end up being a mummy forever :haha: but that's only if I can sort myself out and sort things out with Mark. I'm keeping my fingers crossed. Watching one born every minute tonight we were jesting at how low the pain tollerance of some ladies was and how proud I was that I managed 11 hours at home and only 2hrs 15minutes at hospital and only 2 puffs of gas and air (not to mention the 2 previous nights of false labour) and I said I think I did rather well, to which he agreed. Then I said I reckoned I could go the whole way without so much as a sniff of gas and air the next time, to which he replied I know you will. So IF and that's a GIANT if we can work through our problems, who knows what could be on the cards in future!

x x x


----------



## Lunaty

Twiglet said:


> Edit: Lunaty you'll be able to do it as you are a determined soul :smug:

LOL i wish, i dropped out of highschool, then did evening school but was working too so ended up only getting certificate for classes :dohh:

Then managed to somehow work myself into software & It through experience but to find work in something i have no experience in is scary LOL, it would be so much easier to just stick to what i know..

Determination huh :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

omg... I've just counted and have 37 nappies... not a lot, I know, but I seriously thought I only had about 20. Eep!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: then maybe your a determined soul in everything bar schooling? :haha: 

37's not bad Femme! It'll grow though :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

Bekss sound like you might be able to work stuff out ;)

I thought i had a decent pain tolerance but man in the end i gave in just before the finish line :growlmad: anyhow.. at least he is here and healthy..


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> Lol ellie, when u plannin on going back or hoping to?
> 
> Twig, my grammar is awful 2 :blush:

next september after this one, 2011, i just hope they dont think im taking the piss cos it was literally a month after id arranged to go back in sept this yr that i found out i was pregnant lol :blush:

x


----------



## Lunaty

But your right, once i make up my mind about something there is very little that can stop me :rofl:

Mind you i made up my mind i wanted Cole in bed about 2 hours ago.. but that kind went haywire as he disagreed :growlmad:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

As for degrees, I have one in modern languages and can speak french, german and russian and a teeny bit of spanish and standard arabic. Sadly, I don't want to do anything with them as I'm taking up another degree at some point in nursing (with a view to running and eventually owning retirement homes). I guess if we go multinational the languages will be useful! :haha:

My only problem is that I don't want to go back until Molly is 4 and we're thinking of ttc next year so... it's going to be part time methinks and OH will have to cut his hours. Wish I'd realised sooner that this is what I'd wanted to do, would have made things far easier.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: then maybe your a determined soul in everything bar schooling? :haha:
> 
> 37's not bad Femme! It'll grow though :haha:

I'm hoping so *is currently browsing cnt* :lol:


----------



## Lunaty

Lol at the languages... that was the only thing i was good at in school..
I can speak Dutch/ German / English and a bit of French and was learning Japanese too..


----------



## anothersquish

37 is such a sensible number.....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> Lol at the languages... that was the only thing i was good at in school..
> I can speak Dutch/ German / English and a bit of French and was learning Japanese too..

Any interest in doing anything with them? I started self teaching Japanese last year but got bored when I realised just how much work was involved... I've had it with learning languages! :lol:


----------



## Rachel_C

I started uni in Preston straight after college but my heart wasn't really in it. When my dad left and messed up my family I restarted my second year part time, then I had chemo and everything got totally screwed!!! If I'd have really wanted to do it I would have gone back, or even completed it down here but it wasn't something I wanted a career in. To be honest, I was happiest when I was working in Waterstone's in the children's section! If I ever go back to work, that'll be what I want to do. I do have some kind of diploma or something that I can add to and make it a degree in the future but I can't see that I'll ever bother. The only thing I don't like is that I was always the one out of my sisters that did best in school and college, but now they all have degrees and I don't :cry:

PD - Some Muttaqins need wraps - the fitteds do, but you can get AIOs that don't need anything else. I couldn't find anywhere in the UK that stocked them though. Maybe talk nicely to Donna when she's doing her next order!


----------



## Lunaty

I loved learning Japanese, though it takes years to completely get the Kanji etc..
I had to stop my course when Mark & I moved to NZ and i never got the chance to restart it here.. 

I would like to make use of my languages ( i used to be German supervisor for Adobe Customer Service) and afterward have always had to speak english with my other jobs LOL.. however in NZ it is almost impossible the find a job which requires it and the ones out there require a qualification in one thing or another that do not have ..


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Lol ellie, when u plannin on going back or hoping to?
> 
> Twig, my grammar is awful 2 :blush:
> 
> next september after this one, 2011, i just hope they dont think im taking the piss cos it was literally a month after id arranged to go back in sept this yr that i found out i was pregnant lol :blush:
> 
> xClick to expand...

They shouldn't, just becareful your credits don't expire tho! Not sure what the time limit is 3/5 years i think?



Rachel_C said:


> I started uni in Preston straight after college but my heart wasn't really in it. When my dad left and messed up my family I restarted my second year part time, then I had chemo and everything got totally screwed!!! If I'd have really wanted to do it I would have gone back, or even completed it down here but it wasn't something I wanted a career in. To be honest, I was happiest when I was working in Waterstone's in the children's section! If I ever go back to work, that'll be what I want to do. I do have some kind of diploma or something that I can add to and make it a degree in the future but I can't see that I'll ever bother. The only thing I don't like is that I was always the one out of my sisters that did best in school and college, but now they all have degrees and I don't :cry:
> 
> PD - Some Muttaqins need wraps - the fitteds do, but you can get AIOs that don't need anything else. I couldn't find anywhere in the UK that stocked them though. Maybe talk nicely to Donna when she's doing her next order!

What did u do @ uni Rach?



As for Mutts, i missed that post but I think I'm going to be taking pre orders this time so if anyone wants anything specific jus shout :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

I think Im gonna want an AIO Mutt....I like the one I have borrowed from Sara already!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> Lol ellie, when u plannin on going back or hoping to?
> 
> Twig, my grammar is awful 2 :blush:
> 
> next september after this one, 2011, i just hope they dont think im taking the piss cos it was literally a month after id arranged to go back in sept this yr that i found out i was pregnant lol :blush:
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> They shouldn't, just becareful your credits don't expire tho! Not sure what the time limit is 3/5 years i think?
> 
> 
> 
> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> I started uni in Preston straight after college but my heart wasn't really in it. When my dad left and messed up my family I restarted my second year part time, then I had chemo and everything got totally screwed!!! If I'd have really wanted to do it I would have gone back, or even completed it down here but it wasn't something I wanted a career in. To be honest, I was happiest when I was working in Waterstone's in the children's section! If I ever go back to work, that'll be what I want to do. I do have some kind of diploma or something that I can add to and make it a degree in the future but I can't see that I'll ever bother. The only thing I don't like is that I was always the one out of my sisters that did best in school and college, but now they all have degrees and I don't :cry:
> 
> PD - Some Muttaqins need wraps - the fitteds do, but you can get AIOs that don't need anything else. I couldn't find anywhere in the UK that stocked them though. Maybe talk nicely to Donna when she's doing her next order!Click to expand...
> 
> What did u do @ uni Rach?
> 
> 
> 
> As for Mutts, i missed that post but I think I'm going to be taking pre orders this time so if anyone wants anything specific jus shout :thumbup:Click to expand...

*Shouts* I want a boho pleeeease :D


----------



## thelilbump

she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> I loved learning Japanese, though it takes years to completely get the Kanji etc..
> I had to stop my course when Mark & I moved to NZ and i never got the chance to restart it here..
> 
> I would like to make use of my languages ( i used to be German supervisor for Adobe Customer Service) and afterward have always had to speak english with my other jobs LOL.. however in NZ it is almost impossible the find a job which requires it and the ones out there require a qualification in one thing or another that do not have ..

Good for you! I understand about the qualifications crap, though it baffles me... I learned naff all at uni, attended less than 10% of classes and got a first. It's a joke...


----------



## thelilbump

lol femme!


If anyone does want a custom mutt tho if you drop me a pm with requirements once I have enough I'll put in an order. Prices are as on my site or AIO's are 17.99 :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

thelilbump said:


> she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:

Are you saying I should order more than one? :D Yes, I shall investigate!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

NM, Found them.


----------



## thelilbump

The AIO's are here; https://muttaqinbaby.com/aio_fabrics/index.html


----------



## thelilbump

lol!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

pm'd you (I'm a fast shopper, no messing here! :lol:)


----------



## Bekkiboo

O/T and possibly rude to ask BUT to any BF mummies, have you got your monthlys back yet?


----------



## lfernie

I've done one course before (social science) but I reall waned to do this but on the flip side it means I'm officially wtt until beginning of next year :happydance: I think I might look into just doing some work from home for a while to get some extra pennies and I would quite like to become a bfing councillor so might look in to that too x


----------



## anothersquish

Bekkiboo said:


> O/T and possibly rude to ask BUT to any BF mummies, have you got your monthlys back yet?

Thought I did but it turns out my body is fooked and Im getting on off heavy bleeding constantly atm :growlmad: fecking stupid body cant behave itself at all. 


On the Mutt front Im off to go looksie at the patterns coz I NEED one...


----------



## anothersquish

I cant decide...Retro blue spots or Puppys and paw prints....??


----------



## Bekkiboo

I still haven't had one yet, never thought I'd be one to go so long without one. I'd heard BF could prevent it but I just thought knowing my luck I'll get af after the first couple of months lol! Now I just feel kind of abnormal without it and in a freaky way I kind of miss it :haha:

I'm sorry your body is not cooperating for you at the moment hun, I hope you get some answers soon and get it sorted :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

Its normal not to get AF for months though...lucky sod...enjoy it anyway!
I have the joys of going for a swab next week and a scan the week after *sigh*


----------



## Bekkiboo

Arghh bad times hun, if it makes you feel any better I'm off for a scan in a couple of weeks to check for ovarian cysts :haha: been having lower abdomen discomfort and kept thinking AF was on it's way but nothing so the docs looking into the cyst theory!

:hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> What did u do @ uni Rach?
> 
> As for Mutts, i missed that post but I think I'm going to be taking pre orders this time so if anyone wants anything specific jus shout :thumbup:

I did Race & Ethnic Studies with some Philosophy and some Islamic Studies thrown in for good measure. They're subjects I'm really interested in but not for a career!

Don't tempt me with more Mutts :nope:



FemmeEnceinte said:


> *Shouts* I want a boho pleeeease :D




thelilbump said:


> she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:

Think we've started a boho trend! I'll have to tell Arif cos I'm sure I saw him roll his eyes when he got home tonight and I told him I had the most beautiful nappy in the world to show him :growlmad:



FemmeEnceinte said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:
> 
> Are you saying I should order more than one? :D Yes, I shall investigate!Click to expand...

I was really surprised at how quickly they arrived - 10/10! And I think there's some kind of government regulation that says Mutts must be ordered in twos or more :winkwink:



anothersquish said:


> I cant decide...Retro blue spots or Puppys and paw prints....??

OR? When did you start doing OR rather than AND?! :rofl:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Is that so, Rachel? Thank you... I'll just tell OH :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Nope no AF as of yet :)
Another reason to keep BFing :happydance:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No AF here! Some women go for a year and more without one whilst BF, apparently.

I've opted for apples and pears & Boho! Lushness! I've been after the apples and pears design for aaaages since I saw it on fluff n stuff.


----------



## Lunaty

Ive got a monkey and Ooga booga on the way :happydance:


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Is that so, Rachel? Thank you... I'll just tell OH :rofl:

It is indeed, regulation 560909090.8787 in the environment and happy bottom regs :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I just cant keep up with this thread...... so do muttaquin's need wraps?! :wacko:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

purpledahlia said:


> I just cant keep up with this thread...... so do muttaquin's need wraps?! :wacko:

Not the AIOs

:rofl: Rachel


----------



## Lunaty

purpledahlia said:


> I just cant keep up with this thread...... so do muttaquin's need wraps?! :wacko:

generally the ones you buy in UK need a wrap , though the muttaqin website also sells AIO's :)

thelilbump can pre-order an AIO if you want one though :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

i will take a look, theyre looking lovely!


----------



## Maffie

hmmm i think i need to mutt look

I got af after 2 months, must say now ive had a baby they are intensly painful and heavy :(


----------



## Monkeh

Bekkiboo said:


> O/T and possibly rude to ask BUT to any BF mummies, have you got your monthlys back yet?

Nope, still no nasty witch here. :happydance:

Also, I want Mutts now tooooo!


----------



## anothersquish

Ive officially fallen out with everyone who has no AF (though technically I dont either, just random stupidness!) 

Rachel...:rofl: I kinda need to say "or" instead of "and" seeing as Im ordering Ittis from Aus and I have a mahoosive list of stuff I want from HL!

I have slept on it and am leaning strongly towards the doggie one....

Donna, when are you intending to put another order in?


----------



## dippy dee

I got my af back after 8 weeks of bf haha i must be strange.

I'd love a mutt but atm i just can't A) justify spending any more on fluff and B) Afford any more until i sell some more stuff.


----------



## Rachel_C

oops... i know now why i have no money and i've got to stop buying nappies :( i just got an email from paypal advertising their credit card and they told me that in the last 6 months i have spent £746.90 using paypal. the worst bit is that i know most of it has been on nappies, maybe £150 on other things. GOT to stop now!


----------



## dippy dee

haha i destroy all emails from paypal if i know they are going to say " you used ....." dh would kill me lol.


----------



## anothersquish

wow I SO hope I dont get one of those emails....Id cry....


----------



## Rachel_C

i nearly did cry. luckily arif seems to think i'm really good at selling old nappies and clothes, which i do but not enough to cover that! time to sell some more of leyla's old clothes i think.


----------



## lfernie

That what I do, just sell things I don't use and feel like paypal is just a free money account just for nappies and the like then I don't feel so bad about it x


----------



## Monkeh

I got one of those emails from paypal too. £381.60 in the past 6 months, but really it's the past 3 months as I didn't use paypal before I started buying cloth!:blush:


----------



## Maffie

Just got my paypal email, its not as bad as I thought it was going to be


----------



## anothersquish

I deleted without reading....no WAY Im reading it as I know Ive spent a LOT on it, I used paypal last year to buy shower screens and new tyres and all sorts so it would be an absolute fortune!


----------



## mummy_mi

OH just told me, TOLD me I might as well go buy a new nappy as it's payday tomorrow and he just put some leftover pennies into my bank account!!!

Feel bad as I havent told him I bought a BB Spring Daisy and an Issy Bear Cotton Bee yesterday!!

But still, new nappy it is!! Just am at a loss what to get!!! Was hoping there would be some brill offers about for the Easter weekend or something!!

xx


----------



## dippy dee

mummy mi if ever you get rid of him i'll marry him for the fluff lol my dh just says if it's out of my money then he can't say anything.

My new baby legs have just arrived and they are to girly so i am selling them and i so wanted the giraffe print but they are to girly :(


----------



## mummy_mi

Sorry but I think I shall have to keep him!! Although usually when he says something like that, it's followed by a , 'by the way I just bought a new game for the ps3, thats alright isnt it?', or 'oh I told my mum we'd go and visit her for the day, I know we said we wanted to spend the day together but its okay if we just 'pop in' isnt it?'

Ah well, off to search some nappy sites!


----------



## dippy dee

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh he is a ps3 guy you can keep him then lol i don't do men on the game they are worse than my dh and his motorbikes.


----------



## purpledahlia

dippy how much are you sellig babylegs for? :D


----------



## mummy_mi

Yeah every bloke has at least one flaw, ps3, xbox, football, bikes, etc etc ah well xx


----------



## Maffie

More like at least 5 flaws


----------



## anothersquish

or big massive huge TVs they cant stop playing with.....
our huge TV is on the wall now (I admit it looks way better there) and he went out and bought a floating shelf today to put the Sky box etc on....hes spent hours drilling holes in the walls...


----------



## Maffie

It's cameras and bicycles in our house (although I love the cameras and I think 4 of the bikes are mine and half the tandem!)


----------



## Twiglet

Xbox 360 in this house :dohh:

I didn't get a paypal email :smug:

Although I did recieve my purse back, minus my debit card [which was cancelled on the day] and my cash but I dont care as I got my memory card of newborn Caitlyn photos back :dance:


----------



## sezzlebum

aw great news twiglet :D


----------



## mummy_mi

Right do I go for something different or just get another mini lala?

I could do with a few more small sized, as her BB os are huge (but so cute) on Chloe atm. Hmmmmm choices. 

Dont think I like the look of the BB SS, what else comes in small size and it amazingly lovely? No 2 parters, they make me cry! xx

(and no not Itti's, fit is still terrible on her, and aplix please!)


----------



## thelilbump

FemmeEnceinte said:


> pm'd you (I'm a fast shopper, no messing here! :lol:)

wow u were quick 2!! I've pmed you back as need to know the inner you;d like etc



Bekkiboo said:


> O/T and possibly rude to ask BUT to any BF mummies, have you got your monthlys back yet?

Yea i got mine after about 6 weeks boo! But they're kind of sporadic now, i can go 6 weeks. Get really bad pain now too :cry:



Rachel_C said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> What did u do @ uni Rach?
> 
> As for Mutts, i missed that post but I think I'm going to be taking pre orders this time so if anyone wants anything specific jus shout :thumbup:
> 
> I did Race & Ethnic Studies with some Philosophy and some Islamic Studies thrown in for good measure. They're subjects I'm really interested in but not for a career!
> 
> Don't tempt me with more Mutts :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> *Shouts* I want a boho pleeeease :DClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Think we've started a boho trend! I'll have to tell Arif cos I'm sure I saw him roll his eyes when he got home tonight and I told him I had the most beautiful nappy in the world to show him :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> FemmeEnceinte said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> she does some fab patterns, she's reasonably quick too. I really need to get myself a boho AIO too :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you saying I should order more than one? :D Yes, I shall investigate!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was really surprised at how quickly they arrived - 10/10! And I think there's some kind of government regulation that says Mutts must be ordered in twos or more :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> anothersquish said:
> 
> 
> I cant decide...Retro blue spots or Puppys and paw prints....??Click to expand...
> 
> OR? When did you start doing OR rather than AND?! :rofl:Click to expand...

Ooo did u have a guy called Ebrahim? 

I do adore that boho one, if not just because it matches my wetbag, it'll look ace on holiday! I need to find a little dress too........

Lol @ 'and' or 'or' :rofl: and the government regulation!



anothersquish said:


> Ive officially fallen out with everyone who has no AF (though technically I dont either, just random stupidness!)
> 
> Rachel...:rofl: I kinda need to say "or" instead of "and" seeing as Im ordering Ittis from Aus and I have a mahoosive list of stuff I want from HL!
> 
> I have slept on it and am leaning strongly towards the doggie one....
> 
> Donna, when are you intending to put another order in?

I have put a thread on cnt; https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=33748&start=63 basically I'm going to close pre orders on sunday 11th april. Orders will be placed that Monday morning and hopefully they will be here within 4 weeks after that date.



anothersquish said:


> wow I SO hope I dont get one of those emails....Id cry....

eeek i don't want a paypal email either, it can go to junk lol :ignore:


----------



## anothersquish

hmm think I will have to stick with just one as its just days before the Itti order and we have the HL stuff too.....


----------



## Maffie

ooooh how are the mutts for leaks, i can :cry: at our current leak problems


----------



## sezzlebum

i still havent had an AF either, 

now should i make the mistake of getting drunk and savaging OH (unlikely :rofl:) can i get caught?


----------



## anothersquish

sezzlebum said:


> i still havent had an AF either,
> 
> now should i make the mistake of getting drunk and savaging OH (unlikely :rofl:) can i get caught?

you want to risk it and find out??:haha:


----------



## dippy dee

purpledahlia said:


> dippy how much are you sellig babylegs for? :D

£3.50 each hun i think the giraffe ones have gone now i'm just waiting for a reply off of a mama if not will let you know :flower:


----------



## sezzlebum

anothersquish said:


> sezzlebum said:
> 
> 
> i still havent had an AF either,
> 
> now should i make the mistake of getting drunk and savaging OH (unlikely :rofl:) can i get caught?
> 
> you want to risk it and find out??:haha:Click to expand...

:saywhat:

rollex

:rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie said:


> ooooh how are the mutts for leaks, i can :cry: at our current leak problems

If i'm being honest with you I had a few at first but i think it was still a touch too big and also not washed enough. Have no probs now though.




anothersquish said:


> sezzlebum said:
> 
> 
> i still havent had an AF either,
> 
> now should i make the mistake of getting drunk and savaging OH (unlikely :rofl:) can i get caught?
> 
> you want to risk it and find out??:haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls, I am slightly late in using re-usables but wondered if I could join you all here :D my name is Sarah and our moo is now the proud owner of some bum genius nappies and apart from a leak on the leg today i loveeeeeeeeeee them :D and am also enjoying learning all about them too :D I did plan on using reusables when Izzie was first born but was so scared to start off with that we never got round to using the ones that I bought (bambino mio) anyway she grew out of them (think we might sell them now) lol 

Anyway i'll shut up now :D


----------



## princessellie

:wave: hey hun!

x


----------



## Twiglet

Hey beautiful friend :kiss:


----------



## sezzlebum

harro :flower:


----------



## Maffie

Hello :hi:


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn just reached over and snatched Liam's Lindt bunny and has consumed the ears :rofl: he's so upset about it too!


----------



## Rachel_C

:rofl: @ caitlyn the bunny thief!


----------



## dippy dee

Hello Sarah love;ly to meet you xx

Twig tell him it tastes better when stolen that's why she needed the ears lol


----------



## anothersquish

Im sulking...Im back on steroids again :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> Im sulking...Im back on steroids again :(

:hugs: how come?


----------



## anothersquish

chest is hideous again, have had this cold and ended up not being able to breathe last night (almost cue ambulance and oxygen needed) so on the steroids to try and give my lungs a boost for a week. Hopefully it will work as my chest has been good for quite a while!


----------



## sezzlebum

:hugs: squishy :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

ok so i have a question, why do i suddenly have the biggest crush in the world, schoolgirl crush at that, on a vampire whos not even real?? LOL, paul is beyond trying to reason with me as he has seen that it just doesnt work, i was never this bad when i was preg with leyla :dohh: bloody hormones!!! not fluffy bum related i know but meh, i feel more comfortable asking you girls then second tri as i dont really go in there lol

x


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: squish do you have asthma?


----------



## Twiglet

Well I said to him that I'd eat it instead Donna :smug:

Ellie: Ohh I dunno but I hated Twilight etc before this pregnancy and now cant get enough, I made Liam buy me New Moon yesterday :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

im just about to watch twilight, my crush is the most goregeous vampire in the world, much better than wimpy edward booooo...!

x


----------



## Monkeh

:hugs: Squish.

:lol: Ellie... who is the vamp in question?


----------



## princessellie

ive even changed my desktop background pic to a pic of him and everytime i minimise my windows and see it i go a bit funny :blush:

LOL

x


----------



## princessellie

damon salvatore obv, as if you even need to ask..... :haha:

mmmmmmm!

x
 



Attached Files:







damon2.jpg
File size: 8.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: now I am not that bad yet! :haha: 

Liam walks out of the room if I mention Twilight :blush:

Edit: Oh he was in Angel or Charmed...think it was charmed! :haha:

Edit again: Yep Charmed I think.


----------



## Monkeh

I was gonna guess him actually. Damon.. aka Boone from LOST :D 

Yup, I see the attraction! Although Stefan's not too bad either. ;)


----------



## princessellie

hahaa i am sooo bad, i made paul bite me the other day :blush: LMFAO, he is getting fed up, i blame hormones, and the fact i havent had sex for about 6 months :dohh: if my damon was here i wouldnt be having this problem :rofl:

x


----------



## princessellie

ps i didnt fancy boone in the slightest, he was a wimp, it is all about damon LOL

x


----------



## Monkeh

lol.. tbh I'm not into the vamps. More a wolfy Jacob Black type for me *drool*

Also, pffft, 6 months. How about not since I conceived Dexter :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Erm around 12 weeks and 2 days ago! :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

well no...about four months *points to ticker* LOL


----------



## Monkeh

Oooh.. also I just sold my Mum's mei tai for her and she's letting me buy fluff with the funds :D (Well, she's going to pick a custom WN and I'll use the funds to pay for it) :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

anothersquish said:


> well no...about four months *points to ticker* LOL

Eh? Was that at me or about youuuu? 

I know I had sex 12 weeks and 2 days ago as I found out I was pregnant 4 days later and put Liam on a sex ban ;)

:dance: Monkeh! That's ace! :D


----------



## princessellie

haha yeh ok, maybe 4 months, whatever lol, that was a one off :haha:

hes not off charmed, i know who you mean, chris, that wasnt the same lad although they did look alike

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ahhh I get it now :dohh: :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: sarah

:rofl: ellie!!


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks for the welcome ladies :headspin:

Ohhh I love Edward :blush: hes just soooooo nice and how every man should be :thumbup:

Twig - hehe about the lindt bunny - cant blame the girl though :thumbup: she has good taste :happydance:

Squish - hope the steroids work :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL i think im slightly more into the wearwolf ;) at least you wouldnt get cold when sleeping haha

Im into my vampire manga's though :rofl: any of you girls heard of Vampire Knight?!


----------



## Monkeh

Edward in my head while I'm reading the books is good. Edward a la Rpatz = ick.

https://www.shockya.com/news/wp-content/uploads/jacob_black_new_moon_fan_poster.jpg


----------



## princessellie

hmmm thats a much better version of edward tbh LOL

is this werewolf youre talking of this proper FIT one ive heard of who is in twilight?

x


----------



## sjbno1

Yeah my Edward in my head is more scrummy lol 

that is the Jacob black warewolf lol


----------



## princessellie

can i just say though, that pic up there ^ is nothing compared to my damon :drool:

x


----------



## Monkeh

Nooo, Jacob all the way lol

Each to their own :lol:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha i think we'll have to agree to diasgree, although lemme say, i dont know how you can possibly choose that up there over my damon :sulk:

:rofl:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Both :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

you are all crazy....


----------



## princessellie

and you love us for it... 

:rofl:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:smug:


----------



## anothersquish

*backs away slowly*


----------



## princessellie

hahahahaha

your loss :haha:

x


----------



## dippy dee

mmmmmmmmmmmm Damon *drools* now that is something i could sleep woth instead i have my Jon lol who is more like a stick insect dressed as action man :rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Forgot to say Squish i hope you are feling better soon xx


----------



## Lunaty

i used to have a crush on the guy that now playes in Bones.. you know the one from Angel :cloud9: o my god.. how sad am I.. hehe i must have been like 13 or so.. he is still hot though ;)


----------



## princessellie

dippy dee said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmm Damon *drools* now that is something i could sleep woth instead i have my Jon lol who is more like a stick insect dressed as action man :rofl:

sorry donna but i dont share my damon :smug:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: stick insect...Liam's my pudding man! 

Ohh I'm officially saving for a spring daisy BB as I loveee them now! Donna I was so sad when I saw that they were all hook and loop on your site as I so wanted one :haha: but Caitlyn pulls those off now :dohh: 

Although with Mutt's AIO's do you need a wrap? As I want one but dont want to have to put a wrap on it.


----------



## anothersquish

me too...I cant lie down atm as I cant breathe....grrr.

Im just gonna sit over there in the corner whilst y'all fight over who gets the vampire/werewolf people first...


----------



## Twiglet

I shake my fist at you double post.


----------



## Lunaty

MUAHAHAHA 

ohh boy.. nah im pretty happy with my man, though he could buff up a bit more and get some muscle.. LOL :rofl: otherwise he is tall and handsome not to thin.. not to fat .. good catch if i say so myself.. 

however, there is nothing better then a good fantasy :muaha:


----------



## Lunaty

he is quite hairy though, maybe thats why i like wearwolfes ?! :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

:rofl:

paul is the absolute opposite of my damon, well they have the same hair, thats it :dohh: i wish paul looked more like damon but paul is still quite little lol

x


----------



## princessellie

he actually said to me the other day, i dont see the big deal tbh, i have arms like damon...LMFAO!!! hahahaha! i actually pissed myself

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> i used to have a crush on the guy that now playes in Bones.. you know the one from Angel :cloud9: o my god.. how sad am I.. hehe i must have been like 13 or so.. he is still hot though ;)

I think my OH does :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> i used to have a crush on the guy that now playes in Bones.. you know the one from Angel :cloud9: o my god.. how sad am I.. hehe i must have been like 13 or so.. he is still hot though ;)
> 
> I think my OH does :rofl:Click to expand...

Your OH had a crush on him too?! :rofl:


----------



## kirsten1985

Do you mean David Boreanaz from Angel? I used to fancy him too!


----------



## Lunaty

kirsten1985 said:


> Do you mean David Boreanaz from Angel? I used to fancy him too!

yeah he's hot :cloud9:, i was pretty stoked that Bones came on tv LOL


----------



## anothersquish

I have noooo idea what you are all talking about....


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I liked Angel before he got tubby in Season 6. :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

kirsten1985 said:


> Do you mean David Boreanaz from Angel? I used to fancy him too!

Ahhh :cloud9: my teenage years where spent dreaming of him :kiss: I had a big poster of him above my bed

Ahhh the memories!


----------



## kirsten1985

JayleighAnn said:


> kirsten1985 said:
> 
> 
> Do you mean David Boreanaz from Angel? I used to fancy him too!
> 
> Ahhh :cloud9: my teenage years where spent dreaming of him :kiss: *I had a big poster of him above my bed*
> Ahhh the memories!Click to expand...

Ha ha me too! Used to watch him more in Buffy when I was younger though, not so much in Angel.


----------



## princessellie

am i the only one who preferred spike? why do i always like the naughty ones hahaha

x


----------



## kirsten1985

My friend preferred spike, he was too skinny for me :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

u girls still on about vampires? :laugh2:


----------



## Rachel_C

I liked Spike too, though his dodgy fake British accent annoyed me. I did love Angel too though. I totally get the vampire thing!


----------



## JayleighAnn

The vampire thing....mmm Eric Northman from True Blood *dribbles*
I'm also a true teenage geek at heart and love Twilight (Lee calls it Twi-shite :( )


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> u girls still on about vampires? :laugh2:

haha i feel bad for bringing them up now :haha:

x


----------



## thelilbump

princessellie said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> u girls still on about vampires? :laugh2:
> 
> haha i feel bad for bringing them up now :haha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

so you should :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

what happened to good old fashioned fantasies about hunky firemen and rugby players??!!


----------



## saraendepity

:dohh:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Brad Pitt in interview with a vampire mmmmm

I was a huge fan of Buffy The Vampire Slayer and Angel. I thought they ruined Angel at the end though, killing off Cordelia and followed closely by Fred and making her into the blue god lady haha!


----------



## thelilbump

anothersquish said:


> what happened to good old fashioned fantasies about hunky firemen and rugby players??!!

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Bekki I never watched it for that long, I didn't know Cordelia died :shock:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yep well she was in a coma for aaaaages after she 'ascended' she came back and had a thing with Connor, then she was about 8 months pregnant overnight and ran off with Connor because she was kind of evil, then she gave birth (in a blinding flash after sacrificing a virgin) to a fully grown goddess who has the effect of everyone who sees her immediately loves her. At this point Cordelia has fell into the coma! Anyway eventually the goddess woman who was named Jasmine was defeated by Connor snapping her neck and Cordelia was still in a coma. Not long after that they all go to work (well run) Wolfram and heart and in one episode Cordelia comes back to help but later Angel gets a call saying Cordy had died. So I guess it was her spirit helping them? 

I won't say anymore, I fear I've said too much already lol!

BTW does anyone know of any good offers on nappies at the moment? I've behaved myself and not spent any money on them for wayyyy too long now :haha: I need a nappy fix! x x


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm in shock :shock: lol thats totally random!

No I don't know of any nappy offers and I'm not looking :nope: I can't afford it lol


----------



## thelilbump

theres a thread on ellas house bumhuggers nappies £5 posted, need a wrap though.

I've got a mini sale on at mo here;https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=72 Not a special offer (well kinda means you get what you want without the expense of international shipping!) but I'm doing muttaqin pre orders at mo too.

Jabula had a sale on too but think they're good stuff might have gone by now.


----------



## anothersquish

bad Donna linking to sale...bad bad bad. Canny buy :( rubbish!
*sulk* I really want a blue Paisley BB as well 

I feel really sickly. Cant even prop myself up on pillows as my chest gets tight, I cough and then throw up and I am wayyyyyyyyy over throwing up considering the amount I did in pregnancy.
Im going to have to figure out how to fall asleep sat up..might have to sleep propped in the corner of the sofa with Theo in the crib down here tonight ...yuk.


----------



## Bekkiboo

I need a night time nappy, one built for the purpose! I don't remember the last time we managed a night leak free! x


----------



## Lunaty

Same.. i now even have tp put a wrap on a sposie LOL


----------



## anothersquish

What have you tried?


----------



## princessellie

ive just bought two of those ellas house nappies, two bumhuggers with pink hearts fleece inside

have just watched twilight, i take back everything i said, edward is not a wimp, he is kind of hot :shock: i like the eyes he does, the predator eyes lmfao...yeh ok, im gna stop now...stop and go and watch the next film!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Lunaty

Muahaha... squish.. i tried my BG v3's double stuffed... i tried a fleece pocket stuffed with micro and bamboo and a wrap... a HL bedbug with only one booster and a fleece wrap.. Pop in (without the nightboster but with an extra other booster)

I am running out of things to try.. but i still want to try the WNNN and Goodmama's and get myself a Pop in night booster sometime :dohh:

Thi sis doing my head in LOL


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Tots bots stretchies... seriously. They're squidgy soft and last molly 12 hours. As do issy bears with a normal insert but you can buy night time inserts too.


----------



## kirsten1985

Well I have just ordered a LLS custom night nappy, I am fed up with putting everything I own on Freya's bum at night. This week she has done a night in a goodmama goodnight with a bedbug over the top, a tots bots stretchy with a bedbug over the top and last night in Jayleighs slinki minki stuffed with 2 blueberry hemp/mf inserts, pop in bamboo booster, small blueberry booster and an organic cotton booster and they were ALL soaked by morning and weighed the same as Freya.

:dohh:


----------



## Maffie

I'm tempted to buy a tb stretchie, means buying other stuff cos of postage though.


----------



## JayleighAnn

Kirsten did it leak?? Try the insert I sent with it, it's amazzing!!


----------



## sezzlebum

ok need advice now,

over the dreamscape and bedbug i paid for on the 9th, which was then resold (by mistake) and then posted on the 16th, which i still havent got..

been in contact with the mama, she agreed to refund me after the royal mail claim went through, i said no; but i'll wait the 15 days but then i want a refund, she agreed.
we've been in touch every other day just checking up, yesterday i asked her what address she'd sent to (i kept forgetting to ask :blush: ) but havent had an answer,
today i have asked for my refund,
i think ive been more than patient, even witht them being resold etc, mistakes happen but should i not hear back from her today should i start a paypal dispute?


----------



## sezzlebum

kirsten1985 said:


> Well I have just ordered a LLS custom night nappy, I am fed up with putting everything I own on Freya's bum at night. This week she has done a night in a goodmama goodnight with a bedbug over the top, a tots bots stretchy with a bedbug over the top and last night in Jayleighs slinki minki stuffed with 2 blueberry hemp/mf inserts, pop in bamboo booster, small blueberry booster and an organic cotton booster and they were ALL soaked by morning and weighed the same as Freya.
> 
> :dohh:

:rofl: 

wow 

let us know how you get on with your lls :)


----------



## Lunaty

yeah id give her 24 hours after the last email and then start a dispute ;) your just covering your tracks.. im sure she would do the same thing!


----------



## sezzlebum

ta, never had to do this before :(


----------



## Lunaty

It sucks but youve got full rights to do so so do not feel guilty about it babe, im sure the other girls here will agree!


----------



## Rachel_C

Wow Kirsten, Freya could wee for Britain! I'm being dumb now though, what's LLS?

Sezzle, I'd do what Lunaty said. It's not fair on you and the other mama must know that. 

I think I'm in fluffy heaven! Firstly Leyla let me have a lie in till 10.30am after a busy day yesterday, then the postman arrived just as we got up, with a washing detergent free sample (love samples!), a book I ordered, a parcel from weenotions and one from millie's nappies! Two WNNN - one with white flower child minkee on the outside and pink on the inside, the other with white flower child outside and chocolate inside. They're so much softer and more flexible than the preloved old style one we have. The other parcel was a pink dotty giraffe muttaqin fitted and a disana tie on, which looks complicated! Leyla's in giraffe today!


----------



## mummy_mi

Rachel - what a happy fluff morning, I had better get some fluff today *grumpy face*

Sezzle - I wouldnt have even waited this long, deff open a case with pp if nothing has happened within 24 hours!

Anyway need help pls oh wonderous nappy goddesses!!

Okay well, Chloe goes from 8pm-4am in a pop in, this is without the nt booster as it just wont fit her with it in atm, shes just 8lb but a skinny minny! Now she is slightly damp when I change her in the morning, she never seems to care if shes wet or dirty and hasnt got sore or anything but I want her to be dryer!! Have tried adding another bamboo booster to it and I use a LL fleece liner but everything is soaked still. Also because she's on prescription high energy formula her pees smell really strongly of ammonia, even if I change her every 2hours during the day its so strong! So I'm guessing because she has lots more cals going in her pee is more concentrated, so I also dont want her to start getting sore.

Okay long story short, I hate 2 parters but I think I'm going to have to try one! What are the trimest, bearing in mind shes 8lb now and is a slow gainer and are good for heavy wetters?

I'm hoping when she puts on another lb or so I can use the nt booster, but atm it just wont fit!!

What a long one, sorry girls!


----------



## mummy_mi

Just been looking at those bum huggers, they are cute but it makes me sad that the pretty bit is on the insider, I guess it all gets covered by a wrap anyway sigh! Okay going to go look at wn site now!


----------



## kirsten1985

Try a bamboozle stretchy, they will fit Chloe well :)

Rachel, LLS is Luscious Little Somethings.


----------



## mummy_mi

Okay so wnnn dont come in a small! So which will be better for night the AI2 or the pocket, I'm guessing pocket so I can stuff it more. At least these dont need a wrap and stunned at the amount of options tho, is gonna take me all bank holiday weekend to wade through it and pick!

Will a wn pocket be best for night time then? I'm sure the northern lights will be better but I'd so love to get away without needing a wrap!


----------



## mummy_mi

kirsten1985 said:


> Try a bamboozle stretchy, they will fit Chloe well :)
> 
> Rachel, LLS is Luscious Little Somethings.

Tried, they fit well, did hold alot of pee but are boring (i know I know, chloe doesnt care about the colour of things, but I do!!) and I'm really trying hard not to go down the 2 parter route unless I have to!


----------



## Rachel_C

mummy_mi said:


> Okay so wnnn dont come in a small! So which will be better for night the AI2 or the pocket, I'm guessing pocket so I can stuff it more. At least these dont need a wrap and stunned at the amount of options tho, is gonna take me all bank holiday weekend to wade through it and pick!
> 
> Will a wn pocket be best for night time then? I'm sure the northern lights will be better but I'd so love to get away without needing a wrap!

I'm not sure which would be best, I would think a pocket though. I can send you a BTP WN pocket to try if you like? I don't have any WN inserts but you could at least see how it fits and how much you can stuff in it before you splash out. The one I have is lime green and that bubbles minkee with cuddlesoft on the inside, velcro fastening. Let me know if you'd like to borrow it :flower:


----------



## mummy_mi

Aww thanks for the offer, but I think I just need to bite the bullet and go for it, I have enough pennies in the pp account and I really need a small so that its not huge on her, plus I can always resell it if its not our thing (thats what I always tell OH as an excuse to get something new!).

It's a shame they only come in SS and not velcro tho but still it'll only be for night and I change her then anyway so OH cant grumble! Am just confused as what to get tho, so if anyone has any suggestions then fire away!! xx


----------



## anothersquish

all my night nappies are two parters. Theo is only a light to medium wetter and *can* do the night in a PopIn (without a nighttime booster) a BG with both inserts and a Blueberry with one of thier normal inserts and an extra little weeds insert...they end up bulkier than the night nappies and arent QUITE as reliable as when they get full they tend to pull down/gape a bit in various places and you end up with little leaks...not a major thing but no leaks is better than little ones!


----------



## anothersquish

you know...there was a small bedbug on CNT....that might still be there???


----------



## anothersquish

oh, oh!!! maybe a wild child workhorse with extra bamboo piggyback booters???


----------



## Monkeh

I need night nappies. Extra boosted bamboozles just aren't cutting it anymore. Hoping the wnnn I've ordered will do the trick!


----------



## anothersquish

ohhh and if you want to try a WNNN one of my mediums is way smaller than the others...I dont know why (bought it preloved) 
you could try that if you decide you are ok with needing to put a wrap on it.


----------



## mummy_mi

Hmmm maybe I'll have to get an AI2 ans a pocket, for testing reasons I can tell OH!!!

Ty for help & offers but I'm just going to order something this weekend when I havent got a little wriggler in my arms!!

xx


----------



## Rachel_C

I love picking out what to get on custom orders... it takes ages especially on the weenotions site with all the options but it's well worth it and you get something amazing!


----------



## Twiglet

I cant wait for my new WN nappy to come :dance: it's a large as I wanted to try SS. 

Caitlyn's currently in her new minky Blueberry and I loveeeeeee it! :cloud9:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Has anyone ever brought a plain WN or something similar and dyed it yourself?? x


----------



## Rachel_C

ooh that's a good idea bekki, wonder if i could dye a little lamb bamboo?


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ I'm sure one of the ladies here did that? I considered it myself! I have a whole bunch of LL's that I can't shif and don't want so perhaps I should practice on those first? Lol

x x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I want to get some terry towels and dye them...I want them for the next, tis a good idea Bekki! I'm too wimpish to do it though :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

Dooo ittt! :haha:


----------



## dippy dee

OOOOOO good idea bekki, i don't have nothing to dye :( but i am buying my material to make a wrap sling soon so will be dying that.


----------



## anothersquish

Id dye things like LL and TBs but too nervous to dye something like a WN outer.....I wouldnt know how to do it without getting the inside dyed as well!!
Unless you got it in white cuddlesoft and just dyed the whole lot...


----------



## dippy dee

dye the lot lol pretty matching inner as well :)


----------



## princessellie

the weenotions website scares me lol, ive been on there so many times and there is too much choice, i end up like :wacko:

LOL

x


----------



## dippy dee

Ladies i need to rant :haha: there is thick as chicken poo and then there is my ex ds1's father, i hate the man he was violent as hell to me and got me into some bad poo, he got access to ds and seen as he is apparently skint i have kept csa off of his back and all i asked for was a contribution towards school trips which are once every so often but have i got anything from him in 3 years since he has been back on the scene? No not 1p this week ds went to the safari park with the school which was £15 plus spending money and also the school disco which was £2 plus spends again, he says he will help out so i pay out for the school trip plus £10 spends and yesterday he phones sayin he's got no money so ds had to miss the end of term disco :cry: i didn't have enough to pay for it as this week is our bad week :blush: he then texts me just saying he can't have him this week as he had to pay his moms car insurance for her :saywhat: i tell him that i have had to contact csa due to him not contributing and he says yeah that is fair enough but i have him 2 days a week and you don't pay me for having him.
I am seething here i could so go hit him now it is unbeliveable.
There is more to the back ground of all this but omg, am i in the wrong expecting him to help out every now and again?

Sorry to rant :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

FFs dee what a mong. Get CSA on his case, if hes paying his mothers insurance he can pay a bit towards his son!!!


----------



## princessellie

why are some men such dickheads? ugh! really winds me up, paul is a twat but at least he has never seen me short, in fact he hands over his entire wages every week :growlmad:

x


----------



## Rachel_C

anothersquish said:


> Id dye things like LL and TBs but too nervous to dye something like a WN outer.....I wouldnt know how to do it without getting the inside dyed as well!!
> Unless you got it in white cuddlesoft and just dyed the whole lot...

I'm not sure about cuddlesoft etc but I thought you can't dye fleece as it's polyester? I looked into it cos I wanted to dye some white fleece blankets pink and I don't think normal washing machine dyes etc will stick. I would have thought minkee would be the same cos it's polyester isn't it? We need somebody brave to try it for us!



dippy dee said:


> am i in the wrong expecting him to help out every now and again?

Sounds like you've been a saint. Get the CSA on him - hope they clobber him hard!



princessellie said:


> why are some men such dickheads? ugh! really winds me up, paul is a twat but at least he has never seen me short, in fact he hands over his entire wages every week :growlmad:
> 
> x

How did you manage to get him to do that? Clever lady!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Selfish!!! Seriously, I'd have CSA onto him... you've tried to play fair but he's taking the piss so put your foot down. :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

what a numpty!


----------



## princessellie

double post blegh!


----------



## princessellie

Rachel_C said:


> princessellie said:
> 
> 
> why are some men such dickheads? ugh! really winds me up, paul is a twat but at least he has never seen me short, in fact he hands over his entire wages every week :growlmad:
> 
> x
> 
> How did you manage to get him to do that? Clever lady!Click to expand...

lol ive been taught well, have been doing that since we first met tbh, well we both do have money, he gets his wages and i get my benefits which is only £70 a week like then i use both of ours and give paul a tenner a week for his bus pass :rofl:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: Ellie, I leave Liam to his money but he pays the rent, water and council tax. Then we'll use our housing benefits for our pay as you go gas and electricity meters we're having put in next week to snub our landladies :haha: and then what he has left is his and what I have left is mine!

Donna, he's a selfish piece of chicken poop! :hugs: I could never see Moo go short so how can he see his son go short but pay his mothers insurance...idiot!


----------



## Twiglet

Oh and Caitlyn's due a change, paisley blue's blueberry...I think so :dance:


----------



## dippy dee

I already had the csa form here so i have just filled it in and will be posting it asap, i can't belive it has come to this.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:( OH controls the pennies... he sorts out bills, rent, etc. though which I really can't be bothered with plus I decide pretty much everything else, so I think it makes him feel like it's not a completely matriarchal family. :lol:

But... unless I check the pennies, I never know how much he's denying me for nappies! There was over a grand sat in there this morning so I texted him at work to inform him that I was going to make a good start on my itti rainbow! :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I've nicked some flamingo pink dye from my mum and I'm attacking Halens LL's tonight. I want them a vibrant pink :D who says boys can't wear pink!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhh I like Jayleigh! 

I want pink terries and them some green ones too! :dance:


----------



## thelilbump

brightbots!


----------



## dippy dee

I ordered some from bright bots ages ago and they were lush they met an untimely death when i cut them up and made them into wipes hehe


----------



## anothersquish

the WNNN come in bamboo :) Can get them plain....wonder if it would work....


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooooooo i bet it would look lush squish.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I've emailed Suzanne (WN) asking about a custom WN. I want a ladybird nappy! So, red minkee outer, black spots on the bum and a black line down the middle, black front (poss wth eyes in middle) and black inner (not sure what yet). Do you think she'll do it? I really want it, it'd be so cuuute!


----------



## anothersquish

That would be CUTE....hope she does!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Me too! Ahh, WN... it's their own fault that I sit around dreaming up silly nappies! :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

lol that sounds really nice! If they do it I'm gonna buy one lol


----------



## princessellie

me too lmao

x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:D


----------



## thelilbump

lol femme, that sounds cute! Suzanne's really good so hopefully!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

FX'd, I'm excited now :lol:


----------



## mummy_mi

Help!! Am ordering Chloe's pocket, as its for night time do i get the 6 layer Bamboo or the 6 layer bamboo and microfibre? I know the all bamboo will hold more but will the bamboo and microfibre keep wetness away better?

And cuddlesoft or minke? is there much difference? We're getting all black with the pink skull and crossbones one the bum, I'd rather get pink outside but OH is insisting on black!!


----------



## anothersquish

all bamboo and minkee


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

WSS

Also, try popping a fleece liner over the bamboo in the pocket, keeps moisture to a minimum under the minkee but doesn't sit on the skin x


----------



## dippy dee

i would say all bamboo for full absorbancy but that is my opinion as we all love different ones :)


----------



## Lunaty

Bamboo all the way LOL.. you can always top it with another microfiber booster :)

On the other note, i just bought my first Longies :D
Cant wait till they arrive... and i can use them with my mutts and HL!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Ooh, what are they like?


----------



## Lunaty

Here is a pic of them :D
 



Attached Files:







longies.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JayleighAnn

Ohhh theres nice!! x


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lovely! :D


----------



## dippy dee

ooooooo Sam they look lovely i bet Cole will look a lil stunner in them.

Well girls the ex has phoned demanding i take Karlum to his well i think not he lives 10 miles away and how am i going to run the car on there? unfortunatly my car takes petrol not boobie milk :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

what a doosh ;) why cant he get his own ass over to yours to pick him up> it is his son!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## mummy_mi

Thanks girls!! I was unsure and said to OH 'I'll just ask on forum' and he was like, 'no just order it, it'll be fine' So glad I asked you now!!!

Am going to order it later on, oh and I won on getting it in pink not black, I like black but thought it might end up making the embrodiary go grey.

Oh and I always use a LL fleece liner but tbh she still feels damp to the touch, just a big pee monster I guess!!

xx


----------



## chuck

ZOMG I'm in love...check out the awesome pants to put over boring nappies

https://twistedtwee.co.uk/baby-things-c-1.html

...and if the Dad & baby t-shirt pint/half pint shirts weren't so expensive I'd get them!


----------



## dippy dee

omg i love them pants :)
And yay mm for gettin yummy fluff.


----------



## Maffie

chuck said:


> ZOMG I'm in love...check out the awesome pants to put over boring nappies
> 
> https://twistedtwee.co.uk/baby-things-c-1.html
> 
> ...and if the Dad & baby t-shirt pint/half pint shirts weren't so expensive I'd get them!

Oh they are definitely going to be good for fathers day (not that I got anything for my first ever mothers day)


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> Oh they are definitely going to be good for fathers day (not that I got anything for my first ever mothers day)

Same here! I love the chess pieces ones - King for dad, Queen for mum and pawn for baby.


----------



## Maffie

Well im having a spending day today, queue 2 tushies, a bedbug and another UP, oh and another goodmama, all to cheer me up after receiving a GM that wasn't in as good as nick as described :(


----------



## thelilbump

:happydance: happy shopping!


----------



## sjbno1

aww those longies are so cute :D

I cant get on that website :( I get to the homepage but cant get anywhere else :( 

Just wanted to say hope everyone is having a lovely easter weekend x


----------



## sjbno1

oh wait I am daft and now can look around that website - lol I love this

https://twistedtwee.co.uk/film-buff-suff-c-156.html


----------



## Twiglet

Do not want Liam finding that site...he has over 500 DVD's and over 300 videos...:nope:


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twiglet, we're about the same, Lee's obsessed!


----------



## Twiglet

See I prefer nappies :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

I prefer nappies and baby wearing items lol


----------



## Twiglet

Men just clearly dont have the taste we do :cry: :haha:


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOL definatly not!


----------



## Twiglet

I asked him if he'd sell some at CEX and give me the money for nappies...he said no :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

hahaha worth a try!!

x


----------



## JayleighAnn

LOL I asked Lee if he would sell his XBOX now he has a PS3, I was told not to swear at him :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I've always wondered how Liam would react if he came home to no Xbox360...shall I test it out? :muaha:


----------



## chuck

JayleighAnn said:


> LOL I asked Lee if he would sell his XBOX now he has a PS3, I was told not to swear at him :rofl:

lol when we moved we got a better tv cabinet, one with doors on to protecvt all Hubby's 'precious' things, its huge and he thought there's be room for more gadjets inside.

ha

Turns out the sky HD box, DVD player, Hard drive, xbox 360 & HD DVD player, Playstation 3 and Wii take up all the room there is in the HUGE cabinet.

If it has a pug on it he's happy boy.


----------



## anothersquish

Ive been trying to sneak the XBox past OH for a few months now...he doesnt USE the thing it just sits in the attic.....
he gets hysterical if I mention selling any games consoles...


----------



## Twiglet

But Squish, imagine if he tried to sell some of your fluff?! :haha: 

Liam's threatened to do that :(


----------



## anothersquish

He values his life (and male anatomy) too much to even THINK it.
Plus...I USE the nappies.....


----------



## anothersquish

He values his life (and male anatomy) too much to even THINK it.
Plus...I USE the nappies.....


----------



## princessellie

poor pauliepants gets a rough deal compared to your men haha, we only have wii and a playstation 2, the ps is mine for spyro and the wii we got cos i wanted wii fit, he doesnt have anything :( poor boy

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: Liam uses his, doesn't stop me wanting to sell it :muaha: if its not being used sneak it out and see how long it takes for him to notice it!

Ohh Ellie, Liam used to work at Game and still gets mega discount now! =| thats how he can afford his consoles! Well actually he doesn't...his mum does. £250 for Christmas still at 27, nearly 28 :|


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

OH is ridiculous... he has a PS1, PS2, PS3, PSP, Gamecube and we're thinking about a wii (for wii fit :blush:)

Ooh, I just bought this loooovely LLS UDNN: https://www.clothnappytree.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=57&t=42733

But, what if it goes all hard like the bedbugs? It's beautiful and I want to keep it! Help! App it's OBV inner.


----------



## anothersquish

Use bold 2 in 1 to wash Femme? May well help. I used it when I was out of non bio and hung dry the bedbugs and they were still squishy...was impressed and have bought more to wash them in when I hang them outside to dry!

I want a Wii.....I need to find a game that OH REALLY wants on it so he will go buy one....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Bold 2 in 1. Noted!


----------



## anothersquish

The Gel is on offer in Tesco atm too at £3...that does about 40 nappy washes!


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lol Lee has a PSP, PS3, XBOX and used to have a PS2 and a Wii...the Wii got sold for me to buy my birth pool (that never got fecking used :growlmad: ) and the PS2 got sold to buy games for one of the others

Twig, Lee's mum bought his PS3 for him, he's nearly 20 and mummy still buys him stupid presents for birthdays :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

I sold our Wii as I didn't like it anymore :haha:

Silly men :nope: I wonder what Liam will get this year for his birthday...ask me in June!


----------



## anothersquish

I was going to make comment but then I remembered that for his christmas 08 my OHs mother bought him a PSP....argh


----------



## JayleighAnn

Twig....Lee's birthday is in June he's had his 'birthday' present for about 2months now :rolleyes:


----------



## Maffie

I love our wii. I do have 2 chipped xboxs which I need to sell really as I dont use them.

Do bedbugs go hard? I bought another yesterday cant wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Monkeh

I never use the Wii anymore. I lost my Wii fit disc :dohh: I think it's still at my Mum's. the only other thing I play is guitar hero, and I don't really get a minute to play it these days..


----------



## JayleighAnn

I dont have any, I have a borrowed (thanks Sara!) hollow oak which is very similar and mines not gone hard?
Maybe they only go hard if you line/airer dry them?
I tumble dry all mine on low so they dont shrink but their still fluffy


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: ladies happy easter :munch:

Girls :cry: I know this has nothing to do with fluffyness but i talk to you girls most and wondered if you had any ideas? My daughter is poorly, she's had a cold which left her with a cough, the whole family had it and it took us all a while to shift the cough but hers never did so we took her to the docs. They said she had a chest infection and gave her antibiotics for 10 days which she's just coming to the end of now but it seems to have flared up again, her nose is runnin like she was at the beginning and she's coughin so much i think she's going to be sick which then reuslts in her scaring herself which means she starts crying, gets all breathless and coughing more. It's really like she needs to bring something up right from the bottom of her chest. Am sending OH to emergency chemist on his way home from work but does anyone have any ideas what else might work or at leats ease it? Goodness knows when i'll be able to get her in docs again :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

turn shower on and sit her in the bathroom with the steam, that helps. If she doesnt get any better do you have an emergency Dr or something that could come out? Sounds to me like she needs an inhaler to help her breathe for the time being.


----------



## thelilbump

yea have tried the shower thing didn't really help tbh :cry:

Not sure about the emergency doc, they surely must do, it was hard enough finding an emergency chemist open today :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

hmm if it didnt help then it may now be a case of her needing medication to open her airways. 
If I have a cold the steam helps me (I have COPD btw) but if its a flairup of the COPD then it doesnt and thats when I know I need to go Dr and get some steroids. 
Have a look for emergency Drs, if that fails and shes still struggling take her to A&E


----------



## sjbno1

we have a wii which I bought when it first came out - have wii fit and the plus game but never play it - I am now tempted to sell to buy nappies :rofl:

thelilbump - I'm not sure what to suggest about the coughing but I use baby olbus oil on a bib in Izzies cot when she goes down for a nap - that seems to stop the nose from blocking and running etc do you have a mdoc where you are? maybe they could see her? hope shes better soon x


----------



## thelilbump

we tried albas oil last night it just seemed to make it worse i think because she was kind of taking it in her breath through her mouth making her cough.

ok dumb qu but what is COBD? I think a&e may be a bit dramatic, she isn't that bad but it's just when she gets into that cycle of coughing and crying.


----------



## anothersquish

COPD is chronic obstructive pulmonary disease....the reason I am pretty reactive about chest problems that are difficult to manage is because I developed COPD after getting flu (wasnt even BAD flu, I was only really ill for three days!) which turned into bronchitis then pneumonia twice. 
A cough that is so bad she cries and cant breather properly could already indicate bronchitis (I assume thats why she was given antibiotics?) if it werent bank holiday Id just say to get her to Drs tomorrow!


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i would be on the phone to them tomorrow, tbh i'd probably have phoned friday knowing it can take a few days to get in. Daddy took her docs as i was at work so not 100% what was said but he told me that she had a mild chest infection and had been prescribed amoxocillin *sp*


----------



## JayleighAnn

Donna why dont you ring NHS direct and see what they say? x


----------



## thelilbump

yea they next on my list after emergency chemist!


----------



## sjbno1

awwww thats crap that albus oil didnt work - I find that to be fab when Izzie catches a cold :( really hope the chemist can help you :hugs: If you ring NHS direct sometimes there is a que of people waiting to get call backs so it might be worth ringing now incase it takes a hour or so for a call back?


----------



## JayleighAnn

^^ WSS when I rang that at Xmas because of Halen violently throwing up, they took nearly 2 hours to ring back when they said only 45 mins :(


----------



## Rachel_C

Think I'd ring NHS Direct. I think if they think you ought to see the emergency doc, they can put you in touch with your local one. Other than that, does your GP surgery have emergency appointments that they only release on the morning of the appointment? Maybe get one of those for asap.


----------



## princessellie

thelilbump said:


> :wave: ladies happy easter :munch:
> 
> Girls :cry: I know this has nothing to do with fluffyness but i talk to you girls most and wondered if you had any ideas? My daughter is poorly, she's had a cold which left her with a cough, the whole family had it and it took us all a while to shift the cough but hers never did so we took her to the docs. They said she had a chest infection and gave her antibiotics for 10 days which she's just coming to the end of now but it seems to have flared up again, her nose is runnin like she was at the beginning and she's coughin so much i think she's going to be sick which then reuslts in her scaring herself which means she starts crying, gets all breathless and coughing more. It's really like she needs to bring something up right from the bottom of her chest. Am sending OH to emergency chemist on his way home from work but does anyone have any ideas what else might work or at leats ease it? Goodness knows when i'll be able to get her in docs again :cry:

our leyla's like that atm aswell, its poo isnt it, hope emilia feels better soon :D

does anyone know if olbas oil is safe to use in pregnancy, only ive been worried so far cos its very strong and id be inhaling it aswell :wacko:

x


----------



## saraendepity

Ellie you can get baby olbas which isnt so strong...Donna, so sorry to hear emilia is poorly, have you tried NHS direct or out of hours docs?


----------



## princessellie

thats the one weve got but it still smells reeeeeally strong to me, maybe its just pregnancy nose, just hoping she doesnt pass it on to me :(

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh Donna your poor little lady! If the shower and albas oil hasnt worked then I would ring NHS direct and see what they say. Saying that all of my family have asthma and it takes us ages to shift a cough and Caitlyn is going the same way. When I was that age I was put on a nebuliser [sp?] in the end as my cough wasn't going :nope:

Hope Emilia and Leyla are better soon :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

thanks hun

x


----------



## sjbno1

Donna - just wondered how your little lady was after this morning?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yay, ordered a lovely amber teething necklace from Donna! :D


----------



## thelilbump

Poor leyley hope she feels better soon :hugs:



sjbno1 said:


> Donna - just wondered how your little lady was after this morning?

aww thanks :flower: she's not really any better though. Chemist couldn't give us anything and nhs direct just told us to wait till tomorrow to try and get her to the docs :dohh:



FemmeEnceinte said:


> Yay, ordered a lovely amber teething necklace from Donna! :D

will sort this later :flower:


----------



## princessellie

:( my cousin and his gf have just had a miscarriage, the same ones i was getting pissy at about calling their baby isabella :cry:

just talking to my auntie now, dont even know what to say, so upsetting :cry:

i feel like a complete bitch!!!

x


----------



## Lunaty

Im sorry to hear about the miscarriage :(

And Donna, Cole had this for several weeks.. to the point of taking hi to A&E as he would almost turn blue in a coughing episode 

I put a Vaporizer with eucalyptus in his room, which seemed to keep his airways more free .. he'd still cough but it did make it a bit more bearable..
:hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:hugs: Adele. I was being mean about SIL earlier and found out later that she has a 30cm growth in her stomach! Feel hideous now.


----------



## Lunaty

hmm Cole is seeming to get back to his prior self.. he is crying or grizzly constantly and just now i couldnt even settle him on the boob! Which has never really happened before :(

He is arching his back like crazy.. i can barely feed him..
We saw the ped. last week and he said he looked fine and to just continue and he said i could up the dose of Losec to 3 capsules a day (30mg) but it hasnt made much of a change..

he is having solids now too which should help him.. so why is he just getting worse..?!


----------



## Jetters

Not nappies, but when you buy something off here and it goes missing, shouldn't the seller refund you? She has proof of postage but is saying I need to claim from royal mail myself... :-/ is that right?


----------



## Rachel_C

Seeing as SHE has proof of postage, I would have thought it would be her who has to claim from royal mail? I think that's the way RM works anyway - the sender contacts them and they get you to sign that you never received it or something like that. I know people have asked about it before because sellers wouldn't refund until they'd got the money back from RM, but I think it's only fair that they refund you straight away. I sent something to Norway and it got lost so I just refunded it. It turned up a month later and the lady paid again :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Ellie, I'm really sorry to hear about your cousin and his GF. Don't feel bad though - we never know when something bad's going to happen and we can't all be nice all the time, too boring!


----------



## buttonnose82

the sender is the one that is meant to claim off royal mail, she should refund you then get her money back off royal mail, thats how it is meant to be


----------



## buttonnose82

after butting in with the above post i figured i should properly join you love ladies :)

Baby cupcake is due October 1st! we will be cloth nappying and can't wait!

I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!


----------



## thelilbump

Ellie; :hugs: hunny



Lunaty said:


> hmm Cole is seeming to get back to his prior self.. he is crying or grizzly constantly and just now i couldnt even settle him on the boob! Which has never really happened before :(
> 
> He is arching his back like crazy.. i can barely feed him..
> We saw the ped. last week and he said he looked fine and to just continue and he said i could up the dose of Losec to 3 capsules a day (30mg) but it hasnt made much of a change..
> 
> he is having solids now too which should help him.. so why is he just getting worse..?!

Is he constipated do you think? Just i know when we moved onto solids E found it really hard to poop sometimes and she'd do that arching of the back etc.



Jetters said:


> Not nappies, but when you buy something off here and it goes missing, shouldn't the seller refund you? She has proof of postage but is saying I need to claim from royal mail myself... :-/ is that right?

The sender needs to put in the claim as she has proof of postage, however the post office will also send you a form to fill in aswell. I've never actually done this before but when Sara's parcel very nearly went missing this is what the guy at the depot told me. 



buttonnose82 said:


> after butting in with the above post i figured i should properly join you love ladies :)
> 
> Baby cupcake is due October 1st! we will be cloth nappying and can't wait!
> 
> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!

:wave: welcome!


----------



## Maffie

Jetters the sender has to claim then rm send the receiver a questionnaires to fill in. Im awaiting a refund for a sling but so far ive been waiting 4 months


----------



## Twiglet

buttonnose82 said:


> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!

I'll find out the gender so you can sew for me :haha:

Ellie sorry to hear about the miscarriage :hugs:

Sam: poor you! Hope Cole settles down again soon!

And Jetters: like everyone's said, she refunds you and then claims off of RM herself!


----------



## buttonnose82

Twiglet said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!
> 
> *I'll find out the gender so you can sew for me *:haha:
> 
> Ellie sorry to hear about the miscarriage :hugs:
> 
> Sam: poor you! Hope Cole settles down again soon!
> 
> And Jetters: like everyone's said, she refunds you and then claims off of RM herself!Click to expand...

Deal hehe


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie said:


> Jetters the sender has to claim then rm send the receiver a questionnaires to fill in. Im awaiting a refund for a sling but so far ive been waiting 4 months

Did you pay by paypal? Did you open a dispute so you can still get your money back if not resolved?


----------



## Twiglet

:smug: I forgot to say hey too Button! Seen you around in the October thread of course :wave: 

Woah 4 months Maffie?! That's bad! :nope: longest a claim has taken me is 3 - 4 weeks and when they lost my Bounty photos it only took them 3 weeks to refund Bounty :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone. I paid by bank transfer (when I was new to BnB so didn't know any better!) cos she said she didn't have paypal (which is untrue). URGH.


----------



## Twiglet

If she doesn't refund you then tell her you'll take the matter further, have you PMed a Mod about it as they'll work on the case a while for you, if not tell her you'll contact the police as it's obtaining money under deception.


----------



## buttonnose82

Jetters said:


> Thanks everyone. I paid by bank transfer (when I was new to BnB so didn't know any better!) cos she said she didn't have paypal (which is untrue). URGH.

contact wobbles if your having trouble getting anywhere with her, but at end of the day as the seller she is the one that should be sorting it out with royal mail, not you

hope you get it sorted soon :)


----------



## lfernie

Jetters, I would tell her you will contact the police. I hate when things like that happen on BnB cos you like to think it's just mums helping each other out and people are deceptive it really makes me dissapointed x


----------



## Jetters

Yeah wobbles has been helping so far. It's all just a bit crap... i've bought SO much stuff on here without problems! She said that she posted item 1. Then when it didn't turn up (and lots of other peoples parcels too), she said it was all 'found' at the post office cos it was all stolen and opened by a worker there, and so it was resent. During which time I bought item 2. Neither item has turned up and it's been 2 months! Now she says I have to claim from RM myself to get my money back.... it just seems like a fricking palava. I'll never NOT pay via paypal again!


----------



## buttonnose82

Jetters said:


> Yeah wobbles has been helping so far. It's all just a bit crap... i've bought SO much stuff on here without problems! She said that she posted item 1. Then when it didn't turn up (and lots of other peoples parcels too), she said it was all 'found' at the post office cos it was all stolen and opened by a worker there, and so it was resent. During which time I bought item 2. Neither item has turned up and it's been 2 months! Now she says I have to claim from RM myself to get my money back.... it just seems like a fricking palava. I'll never NOT pay via paypal again!

that confirms it is who i thought it was!

no stick to your guns, she has the proof of postage, she needs to claim!

doesn't proof of postage come with a tracking number? ask to see a photo of the proof of postage :)


----------



## Twiglet

:dohh: what a twerp! 

Thats why I got a paypal in the end. I didn't mind doing bank transfers with certain people but there were some I didn't know at all so refused.


----------



## buttonnose82

this is off royal mail website

https://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm...pageId=cs_filter&csd=late&gear=authentication

pass it onto her, from looks of questions she needs to be the one filling it out


----------



## Rachel_C

buttonnose82 said:


> after butting in with the above post i figured i should properly join you love ladies :)
> 
> Baby cupcake is due October 1st! we will be cloth nappying and can't wait!
> 
> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!

Hiya!

You could sew cute pink AND cute blue stuff, and then just sell the wrong colours when LO is born :)


----------



## buttonnose82

Rachel_C said:


> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> after butting in with the above post i figured i should properly join you love ladies :)
> 
> Baby cupcake is due October 1st! we will be cloth nappying and can't wait!
> 
> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> You could sew cute pink AND cute blue stuff, and then just sell the wrong colours when LO is born :)Click to expand...

I was debating doing that hehe, I figured I could just trade the 'wrong' coloured lot with the 'right' coloured stuff from my online shop hehe

speaking of which I must get back to my sewing room! ...... working on designing a pocket style nappy yay


----------



## Rachel_C

buttonnose82 said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> buttonnose82 said:
> 
> 
> after butting in with the above post i figured i should properly join you love ladies :)
> 
> Baby cupcake is due October 1st! we will be cloth nappying and can't wait!
> 
> I am itching to start sewing cupcakes stash but since we are not finding out gender it is hard to get motivated as I want to sew the cute pink stuff or blue stuff!
> 
> Hiya!
> 
> You could sew cute pink AND cute blue stuff, and then just sell the wrong colours when LO is born :)Click to expand...
> 
> I was debating doing that hehe, I figured I could just trade the 'wrong' coloured lot with the 'right' coloured stuff from my online shop hehe
> 
> speaking of which I must get back to my sewing room! ...... working on designing a pocket style nappy yayClick to expand...

Why not?! Ooh exciting, I wish I had a sewing room. I shouldn't complain though - Arif just let me rearrange all the furniture in our living room so that I could squeeze in a table for sewing. It's so nice to be able to leave half-finished stuff out without having to clear it off the dining table! In fact, I think I'll do some sewing now... not sure what exactly but I have loads to go at.


----------



## Jetters

I'd looove cupcake nappies so no fear if you make boys nappies, and your bump is a girl!


----------



## Jetters

I wouldn't do a bank transfer now... I didn't know any better then!! 

I've seen a photo of the proof of postage. She is offering to refund me on her next payday but isn't happy about it because she insists it should be me claiming from RM. I feel a bit better knowing that I've recieved soooooooo many parcels from you lot on here and in buy/swap/sell no probs!


----------



## Rachel_C

It's such a shame when things go wrong with buying on here. Even if it's one in a thousand things you've bought, it still puts a downer on everything! I wish we had a feedback forum like there is on CNT - would make it easier to judge if somebody is being awkward or if it's a geniune mistake.


----------



## princessellie

well girlies, had my scan this morning, my 20weeks, apparently the baby is low lying, as is my placenta so ive been booked for another scan at 34 weeks to check whats going on, she is deffo a girl though and everything else looks great :happydance:

does anyone know anything about low lying pacentas? is it really as dangerous as she was making out?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

I had a low lying placenta but the lady who did the scan didn't seem that bothered about it! I asked my GP and she wasn't concerned either. I did have to go back for a scan at 34 weeks and it had moved up by then, as they said it most likely would. I just took it as another chance to see LO! I think if it stays low, it might mean you'd have to have a c-section but I'm pretty sure that's rare. Did she give you any measurements of where it is?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It should move Adele, they grow up with your uterus as it expands. It's only a problem if it's covering your cervix completely and there's no chance of it moving. The vast majority of the time it will move.

If it was a problem, they'd have you on bedrest. Worst case scenario is that it doesn't move and you're advised to have a c-section. But, like I said, they almost always do.


----------



## thelilbump

I had a low lying placenta, it had moved by the 20 week scan though


----------



## princessellie

oh right thats ok then lol, she said it might cover the opening so the baby couldnt get out, i was like :shock:

x


----------



## Twiglet

I had a low lying placenta with Caitlyn and it moved at 32 weeks :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

yea she told me that at the scan too but told me some stupid figure like 98.766666% cases move before birth. If hasn't moved i'm sure it just means you have to have a section but i'm not 100%


----------



## Twiglet

Yep I got told the same at a scan and if it doesn't move and there's too much of a risk they'll give you a section but most placentas move! I remember crying about mine :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

I had a low placenta and it caused my severe bleed at 14 weeks. But yesterday at my 20 week scan it had moved back up into a safe position, I don't think they worry too much until later in your pregnancy.


----------



## sam#3

same here with harry too, had an extra scan at 32 weeks i think it was and it had moved right up to the top!!!


----------



## princessellie

good good, i really hope i dont need a csection, i want to be sunbathing again next yr lol :dohh:

x


----------



## princessellie

good good, i really hope i dont need a csection, i want to be sunbathing again next yr lol :dohh:

x


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh jetters, what a drama!!! I agree with all the rest.. get on her case.. ask for her phone nr.. if she still insists that you have to contact RM, then give RM a call tell them what she said and ask them if they can give her a call?! (as an exception)

Maybe if you contact RM witht he tracking nr you can see if it has been send back to her and at least have her address?! Hav eyou got any scary guys to send over to her place ?! LOL

Cole is still a bit off... his stools are still soft though but he has always seemed to have a bit of an issue... his tummy is just gurgling away at night.. farting heaps though no poo this morning :dohh: I may call the pediatrician and forward his appointment a bit though says the meds can take up to 3 full weeks to work it's magic


----------



## anothersquish

Ok I need to whinge!!

Stupid BB lady :( 

Usednappies have contacted me to say they have had complaints about her not sending items so looks like my BBs were never going to be sent (if she even ever had them!) and Im now over £100 out of pocket and have to PRAY paypal will refund my money!!! 
I have checked her address is real, if required I will go through small claims court to get my money back...assuming the real address is HER address of course...!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Eek! If that address isn't real, I bet usednappies would give her details (IP address etc) to the police so they should be able to track her down, if they would get involved anyway.


----------



## anothersquish

well it was usednappies that contacted me so Im sure they would get involved if 100% necessary. 
Shes pissed me off at the wrong moment I tell you, I chase her down for my pennies back.


----------



## Lunaty

OMG Squish!!! What is it with these rotten people around trying to scam people with NAPPIES!!!! HOneslty.. :growlmad:

I really hope you can get this sorted.. make a claim with Paypal ASAP as she will probably withdraw the money out of it before Paypal gets to freeze the funds without a claim..!

Also the best people to get an address from is Paypal.. if she doesnt respond to the claim you will get the info and if not refunded Paypal should :)

:hugs:


----------



## princessellie

omg that is awful, what is wrong with some people!!! :growlmad:

x


----------



## anothersquish

Im still trying to resist retail therapy.....


----------



## thelilbump

gosh squish that really bad! :shock: Didn't you say it had been a cloth nappy sellers/advisers display kit aswell?!


----------



## anothersquish

well yes, thats what the seller said in the sale.....who knows though.

I supose there could still be a reasonable explaination....however Im doubting it, they said the package had been posted three weeks ago Thursday so if it had been posted it should have arrived unless its been lost but it would seem fishy if every item this seller has sold recently has been lost in the post and they havent replied to anyone!


----------



## thelilbump

is there any indication of who the seller was, i mean if she worked/run her own company maybe she has like a thread like the CNT WAHM's you could check out?


----------



## anothersquish

Ive googled her and cant find anything so far


----------



## thelilbump

:grr: how frustrating for u!


----------



## Eve

Hi all! I am thinking about cloth diapers and j ust wanted to know what you all thought of them... pro's con's etc... :) Are they good all night? How do you clean them?


----------



## Kota

ahh squish that sucks big time. iu hope you can get it sorted and your money back.


----------



## JayleighAnn

baby_maybe_825 said:


> Hi all! I am thinking about cloth diapers and j ust wanted to know what you all thought of them... pro's con's etc... :) Are they good all night? How do you clean them?

We all think their great :D lool 

Seriously though, most of them out there are good, it's mostly just personal preference, I for one hate Wonderoo's, but some people (crazy people like Elli :haha: ) love them 

There are ones made specially for night time, such as Bedbugs, Weenotions Night Notions

You just bung em in the washer on like 40-60 degrees, any solids get flushed down the toilet


----------



## Jetters

This is probably a daft question and i'm sure people aren't as obsessive as me, buuuut.... how much do you all reckon you've spent on nappies??

Being a bit of a control freak *cough* i've been keeping a spreadsheet so I know what i've got and exactly how much... I've spent £450! Eeek. And I swear I don't seem to have THAT many. My most expensive nappies were £15 I think and I've only bought 3 brand new, the rest are all preloved (not including the mutts).

I started off promising myself not to go over £300... now it's increased to £500... although a third of my nappies are smalls and the rest are One Size so hopefully I can sell all the smalls for mediums and not spend too much more.


----------



## Monkeh

ummm... i don't really know. At a guess maybe £200?


----------



## Jetters

I don't know how i've spent so much. I blame the itti's!


----------



## Rachel_C

Ha I initially bought two sets of small smart nappies for £30 each in the sale at Mothercare and told myself that I'd only buy more when I needed the next size. I got a paypal email the other day telling me that I've spent over £700 with paypal in the last 6 months... I worked out from my account history that when I take into account nappies I've sold, I've spent about £500 on nappies, probably more like £600 if I don't include the sold ones. When I add in the ones I've bought offline or not through paypal, I think I've spent at least £1000 so far, oops. Maternity allowance ends soon though so I'm trying to stop now :cry:

You have a spreadsheet?! How weird! 

I'm not admitting that I did that too before Leyla was born, and even put in how many prewashes each nappy had and what they'd been washed in (in case she was allergic to a particular detergent), as well as all the weight ranges and what each nappy was made of :blush:


----------



## Rachel_C

Oh I nearly forgot, what makes you feel a bit better, especially when you've bought preloved, is to add into your spreadsheet a column for the RRP and one for what you actually spent, so you can see how much you saved :)


----------



## anothersquish

I have spent LOADS, wayyyyy more than £500, probably closer to £1000. However.....I have sold quite a lot of what I bought to buy others either when Ive found they dont work for us or they stop being used as much or when I just want a change. So although the overall is a lot :rofl: with swapping and selling to fund my obsession Im probably around the £350/£400 mark. I actually really enjoy buying nappies and using them for a bit then selling them to buy others, I get some odd satisfaction from it!


----------



## Maffie

hmmm alot of money, probably spent too much but ive been good and sold 12 nappies this week, although only cheap ones and a couple of new ittis I never used.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ok so I just updated my spreadsheet and I've actually spent £968.94 on nappies in total, and made £215 back by selling them, so only £753.94 altogether. And I sold a load of horrible baby clothes we were given to fund some of them too :) Not nearly as bad as I thought, plus once we stop using them I can sell what I still have.


----------



## mummy_mi

I did a quick add up the other day and it was £500ish but I have sold a lot of Chloe's now too small clothes on Ebay (have kept some for sentimental reasons, her tiny 4/5lb stuff and in case we happen to have another girl at some point!) and when you take in to account I havent bought any disposibles for months and months it brings it down a bit!!

Plus I have bought nappies for Chloe using my birthday/xmas money as well! Sad but true!! I know they're really for my enjoyment mostly, she'd probably be happy rolling around with a paper bag over her bum!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I refuse to calculate what I've spent on nappies. Although probably not as much as you guys it's still wayyyy over my budget :haha:


----------



## princessellie

JayleighAnn said:


> I for one hate Wonderoo's, but some people (crazy people like Elli :haha: ) love them

:sulk:


----------



## Twiglet

I hate them too Jayleigh and have a pink and a purple one to get rid of :(


----------



## Rachel_C

Does anybody know how many disposables the average baby would go through in a week? We have used sposies for the odd weekend at my mum's but I still change them as often as I change cloth nappies so no idea how many non-clothies use! It would be nice to work out how much I would have spent on sposies so I can tell Arif I haven't spent money stupidly hehe


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn used to go through 6 -7 a day and 2 at night, she's a heavy wetter! :flower:


----------



## buttonnose82

Rachel_C said:


> Does anybody know how many disposables the average baby would go through in a week? We have used sposies for the odd weekend at my mum's but I still change them as often as I change cloth nappies so no idea how many non-clothies use! It would be nice to work out how much I would have spent on sposies so I can tell Arif I haven't spent money stupidly hehe

I have researched this for my website info

the 'average' spend for a baby in disposables from birth until their 2nd birthday is £800 :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I dread to think. I've spent £180 this week :/

It's probably round the £500 mark after all the freebies, buying and selling etc. I might work it out properly at some point.


----------



## anothersquish

I would go through 5-10 a day with my last one plus heaps of clothes as they always friggin leaked and he got horrendous nappy rash a few times. TBH Id happily spend ten times as much on cloth!!! I cant quite believe people actually use disposables at all. I regret I didnt even think about cloth with my last one, though to be fair I didnt realise it was a realistic option at all!


----------



## Lunaty

ahem LOL i have a spreadsheet aswell LOL

Mine works out to NZ $932.50 recalculated with the ones i sold, wipes, inserts & longies..
Not to bad ;)


----------



## thelilbump

buttonnose82 said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Does anybody know how many disposables the average baby would go through in a week? We have used sposies for the odd weekend at my mum's but I still change them as often as I change cloth nappies so no idea how many non-clothies use! It would be nice to work out how much I would have spent on sposies so I can tell Arif I haven't spent money stupidly hehe
> 
> I have researched this for my website info
> 
> the 'average' spend for a baby in disposables from birth until their 2nd birthday is £800 :)Click to expand...

WSS ^^


I not sure how much i've sent on personal use tbh, maybe about £5-600 maybe less.

I got that paypal email too Rachel :blush:


----------



## saraendepity

i have spent waay over £1000 :blushes: ....... tho i have sold alot on and have loads put away for bubba #2


----------



## Rachel_C

This afternoon I worked out how much I would have spent on disposableanppies and wipes so far and it came to over £350 already in 6 months. To be fair though, I did calculate that based on doing as many changes as with cloth (cos I wouldn't want to leave Leyla's bum wrapped in soggy chemicals for longer than a few hours) and using eco sposies and wipes. I was surprised at how much I would have spent on wipes alone, it was about £150, but then with disposables I do use about 10 wipes for poo cos it's so nasty! I feel better about my cloth spend now.


----------



## thelilbump

oh yea i would of spent way more on sposies than cloth. Infact is this weird but I kinda like going shopping and going down the baby aisle and realisng there's nothing we need :blush: Nappies, nope got cloth; wipes, nope got reusables; bath stuff nope; jarred food nope BLW (or was) !


----------



## Monkeh

thelilbump said:


> oh yea i would of spent way more on sposies than cloth. Infact is this weird but I kinda like going shopping and going down the baby aisle and realisng there's nothing we need :blush: Nappies, nope got cloth; wipes, nope got reusables; bath stuff nope; jarred food nope BLW (or was) !

I do this too! :D


----------



## princessellie

Twiglet said:


> I hate them too Jayleigh and have a pink and a purple one to get rid of :(

wonderoos?

x


----------



## Rachel_C

thelilbump said:


> oh yea i would of spent way more on sposies than cloth. Infact is this weird but I kinda like going shopping and going down the baby aisle and realisng there's nothing we need :blush: Nappies, nope got cloth; wipes, nope got reusables; bath stuff nope; jarred food nope BLW (or was) !

I like doing that too! I'm that annoying woman who talks loudly to her baby, saying "No Leyla, we don't want any stinky disposables... no Leyla, we don't need nasty disposable wipes... Do we need nappy cream? Oh no, you don't get bum rash cos we use cloth nappies... No Leyla, we give you human food not this jarred stuff"... Then I scurry off to the formula and pick up a box hoping that nobody sees me :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl: @ Rachel. 
The last time I walked down the baby isle ion a supermarket was to pick up some breast milk storage bags...I has no use for baby isles nor thier products....I feel liberated!


----------



## thelilbump

Rachel_C said:


> thelilbump said:
> 
> 
> oh yea i would of spent way more on sposies than cloth. Infact is this weird but I kinda like going shopping and going down the baby aisle and realisng there's nothing we need :blush: Nappies, nope got cloth; wipes, nope got reusables; bath stuff nope; jarred food nope BLW (or was) !
> 
> I like doing that too! I'm that annoying woman who talks loudly to her baby, saying "No Leyla, we don't want any stinky disposables... no Leyla, we don't need nasty disposable wipes... Do we need nappy cream? Oh no, you don't get bum rash cos we use cloth nappies... No Leyla, we give you human food not this jarred stuff"... Then I scurry off to the formula and pick up a box hoping that nobody sees me :rofl:Click to expand...


:rofl: I do the same but not the formula bit.


I remember just before xmas there was a woman giving out free sample sachets of follow on milk (is it heinz? it was an orangey yellow packet?) bet she wished she never tried to give me one tho :blush: I have no problems with people giving formula as long as them and their baby are happy thats the main thing but I thought actively promoting it like that and telling me my baby needed the iron from formula or she was being seriously deprived was wrong!


----------



## Twiglet

Yep Wonderoo's Ellie! I need to get new nappies with the funds as my mum needed reusables at hers [so I gave her 20 of my white ones which has left me with a far smaller stack than I'd like :cry: ] 

Me and Liam had an arguement last night :dohh: 

And I love not going down the baby aisle now :dance:


----------



## princessellie

michelle, how much do you want for them?? do they have inserts?

i need girly colours, i only have 2 reds, a green, a light blue and a ... browny red, i dont know what colour it is, burgandy??

anyways, no girly colours so give me yours lol :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: I have some inserts I can include, I dont know how much Wonderoo's go for second hand. I just cant get a good fit with Caitlyn with them :nope: mine are bubblegum pink and that light purple colour :flower:


----------



## princessellie

beautiful, will you do them for a fiver each?

i still buy lots and lots out of the baby aisle :blush: i cant help myself, i buy her a new beaker pretty much every time we go out lmfao

x


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn bites into my beakers all the time :dohh:

With or without inserts Elliebellie?


----------



## Twiglet

Only ask that as I bought inserts seperately for them as never got them with the inserts. And I know you make your own which I'm jealous of as I'm sooooooo lazy! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

hmm i dont know, i use wonderoos inserts for all sorts of nappies lol, love them

what kind of inserts do you have? will pay extra with inserts obv

x


----------



## princessellie

hmm i dont know, i use wonderoos inserts for all sorts of nappies lol, love them

what kind of inserts do you have? will pay extra with inserts obv

x


----------



## Twiglet

I dunno what they are :rofl: erm, lemme hunt them out for you and have a look! Caitlyn's eating her toast still [an hour down the root] so I'll go now!


----------



## Twiglet

Ok, it doesn't have anything on it but it was a plain microfibre. £5 each for the shells is fine though :kiss:


----------



## princessellie

haha ok thanks hun

x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I just thought, I owe you £7 for the Flip so if we swap one of the wonderoo's plus an insert for that and then you can paypal me £5 for the other shell? and Lemme know if you want an insert :flower:


----------



## princessellie

can i just have the 2 shells and paypal you £3

i dont think any other insert will compare to my wonderoos inserts tbh :haha:

x


----------



## Twiglet

Of course :flower: :D I'll send them tomorrow as I have my parcel man ready :haha:


----------



## princessellie

haha brill :)

can you send me your paypal again please

x


----------



## Jetters

Rachel_C said:


> Oh I nearly forgot, what makes you feel a bit better, especially when you've bought preloved, is to add into your spreadsheet a column for the RRP and one for what you actually spent, so you can see how much you saved :)

fab idea!

*hi fives fellow spreadsheeters*


----------



## boltonlass

Just updated my spreadsheet and ive spent £250 (£286 total but i have sold some). Thats not too bad and when you see them all piled up you can understand where the moneys gone.

Decided i need more flips so need to look out for them now. They seem to be the only nappies i have which dont leak and arent massive. Wish they would bring out more colours or have them on BOGOF again.


----------



## Twiglet

Or people who got them on the BOGOF would sell them at that price as opposed to original prices. That's why I've refused to buy so many flips :blush: 

I just counted my flips and have 10 and need more! :haha: plus 1 from Ellie on the way. 

Updated and counted my stash: at home I have 54. Plus 6 Terries and soon will have to add to that 2 Mutt's, 1 Mammymade, 1 Zinnia and 1 Cow BB that are coming. 

At my mums I have 6 Terries, 10 Totsbots and 3 BG's...so my moaning at my oh so small stash was a bit naughty :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

New colours are coming soon too apparently, I want Butternut squash, Grasshopper and Blossom :blush:


----------



## boltonlass

I have 5 outers and 14 stay dry inners. Cant wait for the new colours - i want butternut and possibly twilight and grasshopper :happydance: plus i need more inners. 

Hopefully they will put them on BOGOF again when they start selling the new colours [-o&lt;


----------



## Bekkiboo

Sezzle sweety, what size is our Easter UD nappy? It still doesn't fit Cass and the Velcro tabs are tiny so I'm not able to tighten them anymore! I have such a gorgeous nappy sitting right infront of me and can't use it yet :cry: if I get an idea of what weight range it's for atleast I'll have an idea of how long I have to sit rocking back and forth until I can use it :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I realllllllly hope they do the BOGOF for the new colours too, i'd buy loads!! It really annoys me too that people bought loads on bogof and are selling them for original price... *eye roll*


----------



## Twiglet

No fear of that with me girlies, I aint parting with my flips even if the next is a boy, he'll be wearing my 4 pink ones as Caitlyn wears my 2 blue ones :haha:


----------



## boltonlass

Twiglet said:


> No fear of that with me girlies, I aint parting with my flips even if the next is a boy, he'll be wearing my 4 pink ones as Caitlyn wears my 2 blue ones :haha:

I love the blue ones on Leila, pink is ok and i hate the green! Sold one of the green covers and both my organic inserts cause they took too long to dry. If anyone loves the green and want to swap one green cover for any other colour give me a shout.

Flips are my favourite nappy :cloud9: I can use the staydry ones overnight too with an added bamboo booster underneith (10 hours). They are fab :happydance:


----------



## thelilbump

i do like flips but i wasn't too happy with the quality as the stiching came apart on my insert after the first wear. I do prefer my pockets though as the wet's not next to the skin, my LO's nappies get quite wet now after just one wee because she's older i presume. They do hold up though.


----------



## Twiglet

Meeeeeee! What colour would you like as I love green! :flower:


----------



## Monkeh

I don't really use my flips that often anymore. They're my backup nappy for when everything else is in the wash/drying/dirty. 

Mine are ribbit too though and I love the colour!


----------



## Jetters

I hated the green! I bought one new and promptly resold it when it arrived!!


----------



## lfernie

I love the ribbet colour, I had 4 but swapped a couple so down to 2 now but I've got Ry in a sposie now cos I think he's had a wee tummy bug the last couple of days. He's got a temp too :cry: any suggestions for bringing temp down without meds? x


----------



## boltonlass

Twiglet said:


> Meeeeeee! What colour would you like as I love green! :flower:

Whichever you prefer - surprise me (just not green :dohh:). Will pm you my address. Send me yours and i will post it tomorrow.

Woo hoo - was actually relieved when it didnt sell cause i think 5 is pushing it but really hate the colour!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless him! Hope he gets better soon! We just strip Caitlyn to a vest other than that no idea!

Ohh I love the Ribbit Flips! The pink and the blue are prettier but I still love them :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

hi ladies, keep forgetting to check this thread :blush: 

erm in my very niave state :blush: what are flips? :blush:

Soooo excited ladies! got my 1st blueberry minky nappy in the post today :dance: now need to wash it and will post a piccie of Izzie sporting her latest look :dance:


----------



## JayleighAnn

BTW I'm selling my BabyHawk if anyone is interested, I'm gonna post it in the sell section but I thought I'd let you all know first :)


----------



## Twiglet

Wish I could have it Jayleigh but no money and pregnancy = no go for me :cry:

Erm, Sarah they're an all in two system by Bumgenius, I loveee them! :cloud9:


----------



## sjbno1

oh I will have a look - always good to know what each thing is that everyone is talking about :D


----------



## Twiglet

They're ace, I lurveeee them!


----------



## lfernie

Jayleigh and Maffie, you'll probs read on here, I've not been to PO yet cos Ryans been a bit unwell but will be posting your nappies first class tomorrow hopefully x


----------



## sjbno1

I cant see anything about flips :( :cry:


----------



## princessellie

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/product/237/123/flip-stay-dry


----------



## sjbno1

oh I like the look of that! may need to purchase a couple of them and some inserts :D


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: addict already :smug:


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

I know :rofl: I blame you all entirely for posting fluffy bum pics that look to cute and of course for giving me the confidence to use them :hugs: just as well I went back to work! I have a habit to feed lol


----------



## thelilbump

:haha:


----------



## Maffie

lfernie said:


> Jayleigh and Maffie, you'll probs read on here, I've not been to PO yet cos Ryans been a bit unwell but will be posting your nappies first class tomorrow hopefully x


No worries hun, it's hard juggling everyting when Lo is poorly (its not like I need the nappies :haha:)



sjbno1 said:


> I cant see anything about flips :( :cry:

You'll love flips I have *cough* alot



Twiglet said:


> :rofl: addict already :smug:

I need addiction therapy I cant keep stocking up on nappies but im thinking if I sell all my small nappies thats like 30 nappies then my stash will look smaller.


Morning ladies, well Noah is still in bed I cant believe it, ended up in bed late as we were shopping. I may be buying anothe rnappy just waiting on lady to come back to me about price as she's asking waaaaay too much for em.


----------



## anothersquish

Theo threw up everywhere this morning :( I think he may have this bug Ive got, I really hope not as its evil...I kinda hoped my crap body would get going and get some antibodies across to him but thinking it failed to do its job properly!
Of course it happened as I was just about to head out the door to the horses (literally one hand on the doorhandle) and he was pretty upset so Ive had to give up thinking of going out and got someone else to throw the horses in the field, cleaned him up and sat here giving him hugs til he fell asleep :( Had to check I still knew where the baby paracetomol was just incase he gets a temperature or something. Also had to ask them not to bring Freddie round either now...miss him enough as it is now we only have him a few hours a day never mind going at least til next week without seeing him at all!

Post by our "friend" on Bold thread didnt do me many happy favours either (yes you you numpty) so now in thoroughly bad mood and need some nice fluff to come in the post today else I will cry.


----------



## Rachel_C

Poor Squish, poor Theo. Hope you're both feeling a bit better now.

Arif's been off work this week with a nasty sore throat, cough and generally under the weather, and now I think Leyla's getting it :( She has a cough that sounds like she's barking and she's all snotty and miserable. I'm sure some new fluff in the post would cheer her up too so our skivy little postman had better come today!

Ignore the bold thread Squish... some people will blabber on about respect for animals but they don't show any respect to humans by moderating their tone a bit. Daft eh?


----------



## Jetters

^WSS!!

Hope Theo wakes up a bit better Squish, and you too :hugs:


----------



## mummy_mi

:hugs: Squish - If I'd had know the bold thread would have ended up turning into some ethical thread about meat eating then I deff wouldnt have started it so sorry!!

In other news, after talking to OH, we're going to sell this baby Dior sleeping bag/nest thing his dad and step mum randomly got us from Abu Dhabi (apparently the baby dior shop was the only shop selling baby stuff in the hotel?!) we got bottles, soothers, outfit, bib, towel etc etc. But this nest thing is lovely but we're never going to use it, its for like using in a flat laying, old style pram and it's been sat in the cupboard since we got it before xmas. I want to keep the bottle, soother, bib fo when Chloe's older, and the towel is lovely and we deff will use it as with the outfit but after seeing another dior nest thing sold for £80 on ebay OH said put it on with a reserve and you can buy nappies with the money which she'll deff get some use out of!! 

So anyway last night I went to bed dreaming about what nappies I'd get, I dont think OH realises that these ones will be in addition to the usual 2/3 nappies I buy every week anyway!!


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh poor Theo :(

Hope he gets better soon

My nappy buying has come to a bit of a halt :shock: i seem to have a rotation that lasts me about 2-3 days now and most of the nappies that i want (appart from 6 in my wishlist) and there is nothing popping up in NZ that looks tempting enough to break my ban atm ... scary..

What do i do now!!!! :shrug:


----------



## mummy_mi

Lunaty said:


> Ahh poor Theo :(
> 
> Hope he gets better soon
> 
> My nappy buying has come to a bit of a halt :shock: i seem to have a rotation that lasts me about 2-3 days now and most of the nappies that i want (appart from 6 in my wishlist) and there is nothing popping up in NZ that looks tempting enough to break my ban atm ... scary..
> 
> What do i do now!!!! :shrug:

Hmm start making your own? 

I'd love to have the talent to even attempt to and it would be amazing to make the perfect nappy with all the colours and features you like but damn i wouldnt know where to start!!


----------



## Lunaty

same sight... im kinda hopeless when it comes to these things..i was thinking of doing that but i dont even have a sewing machine.. :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

Wipes!!!!!!


----------



## saraendepity

Baby legs!!!


----------



## anothersquish

lactivist T shirts...LOL


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: leave it to you girls o get me hooked on other stuff too..
well i guess you can never have enough wipes...

and i could use another pair of baby legs.. it's coming on to winter soon ya know ;)


----------



## saraendepity

anothersquish said:


> lactivist T shirts...LOL

lol i was just gonna say that !! have just looked on their site and i could spend a fortune!!! there is a lush t shirt with something along the lines of not all nappies are rubbish .... in orange that would go beautifully with a Rockmelon Itti :cloud9:


----------



## anothersquish

hahahaha
I want one in lime to match the lime itti!!!!!
And the not all nappies are rubbish bag too....and a mummy milk rocks top....and....and....ROFL


----------



## thelilbump

I am not allowing myself to look at that site :rofl:

My PP has already taken a battering today wooopsie :blush: what can i say, first day of nice sunshine and i have to sit indoors and write stooopid essays, retail therapy is my distraction :blush:


----------



## sezzlebum

im not looking either Donna

must..................not..................look.................


----------



## Twiglet

Ohhh who knew Bold could be so offensive? :dohh:

Gimme more money and I'll buy everything ethically until then I'll buy Bold.

I want to buy a nappppppy! :cry:


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh and I'm gonna make some baby legs tomorrow :dance:


----------



## anothersquish

Ive doneeeee NOTHING today...I havent even gone and got my horses in as Theo has needed to be on my knee or on boob allllll day poor baby. 
I havent bought a nappy today though coz I spent all my pennies, though OH spotted my paypal balance and said "WTF is all that money doing there?" I did explain it wasnt my money and that it was for the Ittis for other people but Im not sure he believes me!! Not sure how else he thinks it got there though.


----------



## Kota

silly question, how does one make baby legs? I need matching ones for my fluffys!!


----------



## princessellie

went out to hang my washing out this afternoon, a few hours ago, and found that my back door that leads onto the alley had been kicked in, i tried to shut it but couldnt really move it cos it was so heavy and scraped across the floor so it deffo wasnt the wind that opened it :wacko:have shut it as much as i could, hung the washing, came back in, locked the door and found my mallet LOL, so now am sat here shitting myself thinking someones gna break in :(

i need a man!!

x


----------



## princessellie

Kota said:


> silly question, how does one make baby legs? I need matching ones for my fluffys!!

get some socks, cut off the toe, fold it in half and stitch it back onto the leg of the sock, theres a million tutorials on the internet :winkwink:

x


----------



## anothersquish

nah, you need a dog! 

Babylegs....knit, crochet, make from any old fleece or wool jumper and just fold over the tops and bottoms and sew in a bit of elastic. I prefer knitted as I do ribbing at the top and bottom on smaller needles and that holds it fine :)


----------



## anothersquish

or socks...LOL


----------



## Kota

princessellie said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> silly question, how does one make baby legs? I need matching ones for my fluffys!!
> 
> get some socks, cut off the toe, fold it in half and stitch it back onto the leg of the sock, theres a million tutorials on the internet :winkwink:
> 
> xClick to expand...

ohhhhhhhhhhhh.. it looks easy.. 
now i just need that sewing machine. :dohh:


----------



## lfernie

Squish, I did mention in the Bold thread but I think it was caught up in all the commotion, if you have any vegetarian recipes you could send me (as long as it's not too much hassle), I would love them as I'm not a big meat eater but don't really know what to make out of vegetables x


----------



## anothersquish

haha I got too cross with the numpty on that thread to go back and read it! 
People never cease to amaze me!

I will fish out my folder and PM you some (unless I find them online...that would be nice!) I only eat meat once or twice a week so most days we have a veggie meal...unless Im on a chicken binge then I eat chicken twice a day every day for about a week ROFL


----------



## Jetters

Me too please, i'm right off meat x


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Here are some tasty looking recipes
Ratatouille with goat's cheese and herby crumble being very tasty, though I omitted the goat's cheese as I'm not a fan.


----------



## lfernie

Thanks, I was never much of a meat eater, maybe once a week but I find I end up eating a lot of rubbish cos I don't really know what to eat. Anyway that coupled with OH having food poisening this week and is terrified to eat meat again makes me think I should learn some veggi things x


----------



## princessellie

ooh me too :D

i can make all sorts of veggie stuff but need some proteiny meals cos all i know is lentil soup :dohh:

x


----------



## boltonlass

Twiglet said:


> Aww bless him! Hope he gets better soon! We just strip Caitlyn to a vest other than that no idea!
> 
> Ohh I love the Ribbit Flips! The pink and the blue are prettier but I still love them :haha:

Twiglet - ribbit flip posted today. x


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies, 

AS - sorry to hear Theo is unwell :( Izzie had a bug a month or so ago where all she did was be sick :( and we spent the whole weekend on the sofa just taking it in turns to cuddle her etc :( 

Re: Bold thread :( I havent looked at it recently so not sure whats been said so will just send some :hugs: instead 

and on the subject of making your own nappies :dance: my MIL is a whizz on a sewing machine so I've asked if she can make me some nappies :dance: I sent her a website link I found and shes looking into making me some :dance: quite excited about this prospect - will let you know if she does make them! also on that note what materials do you use and can you recommend any websites you've found usefull :D


----------



## Bekkiboo

W.O.W first time I've ever seen a locked thread in this section! Just read through the 'bold' thread and boy does that lady remind me of my dad! :haha:

I went vegi for a whole day once, made myself a button mushroom vindaloo and BOY did my mouth burn!! My son Devon is practically a self made vegi, other than ham and sausages he won't eat meat! His favourite things are sweetcorn and broccolli!

By the way, thought I should update, the mental health nurse rang me. She said she referred me to see a shrink and she's sending me a mood chart and questionairres I need to fill out running up to my appointment! So things are really pushing on ahead and should have some official answers soon!

Oh and I reaaaaaally want to post my 5p worth on the bold thread but I'm being really good and promise not to start a fresh debate :haha:


Lots of loves to you all


----------



## anothersquish

Sounds like progress Bekki :) Good stuff!!


----------



## thelilbump

I know i've only just read the bold thread too, how did something so inncent turn into a locked thread :dohh: neways....fab news bout the docs bekki hope it gets you where you want to be :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

prolly coz Im an antagonist :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:haha: I was gonna mention something about another post about vegan longies. I was thinking that no matter how vegan you think the longies are, nobody ever asked the sheeps permission to shave it's hair off and leave it bald! I think the whole thing is a catch 22, you use the products the testing continues, you stop using the products then animals have died in vein. Vicious circle me thinks. But anyfloo yes I am pleased I'll have answers soon. One day hopefully soon I'll not be so fruit and nutty :haha:

I've been out all day today and my legs are in so much pain! Think I migh need the circulation booster haha!

Cassidy says hi


----------



## Bekkiboo

High on the hills lived a lonely goat herd lay yoddle lay yoddle lay he hooo :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

yea i'm not convinced it's possible to live your life completely vegan, anti animal testing etc etc if not just because companies keep so much secret, you probably come into contact with it without even realising it which is pretty unfair really to those who choose to live their life like that. 

I know, first sunny, warm day in ages and i've been stuck in doors with little choice about the matter as got heaps of work to do and really can't put it off anymore :cry: that's it now i've probably missed summer :rofl:


----------



## Bekkiboo

:haha: I bet it rains tomorrow! I should get the housework done anyway but I doubt I'll have the energy! If it's nice again tomorrow hun why don't you take your work out into the garden? If you have to work, atleast do it whilst taking in vitamin E's hehe xx


----------



## thelilbump

If only i had a garden :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

I dont want to live a vegan lifestyle, I dont have the money and I like meat too much...and sorry people I dont feel bad about it either :shrug: oh well. 

I do my little bit by CDing Caitlyn, recycling etcetc. 

I only came on to reply to Kota but Ellie did it for me :dance: good night ladies! :kiss: to all! Squish I'll pm you my address in the morning, I'm feeling so lazzzzzzzy tonight!


----------



## Bekkiboo

We have one but it's not exactly a relaxing environment yet. To be honest it was a wreck when we moved in and I'm reluctant to do anything to it encase we move :blush: we go round to nanny and grandads and use their garden instead :haha: x


----------



## Twiglet

^ so do we :haha: 

I hate our garden and it's so big and lovely if I could be bothered to do anything to it...but again laziness is a major aspect ;)


----------



## thelilbump

night twig :hugs:


----------



## thelilbump

Bekkiboo said:


> We have one but it's not exactly a relaxing environment yet. To be honest it was a wreck when we moved in and I'm reluctant to do anything to it encase we move :blush: we go round to nanny and grandads and use their garden instead :haha: x

Hopefully our next house will have a garden, we weren't too bothered when we moved here we didn't have LO or planning one then so it didn;t make much difference. We were happy going to the pub :blush: Now i want somewhere for LO to play, a swing n stuff, n saturday afternoon bbq's with friends in the sun *sigh*


----------



## anothersquish

I hated our old garden, it was on a slope, I spent weeks digging it around to make a big flat area we could pave for toys etc.
This garden is completely flat...hoorah! Shame the neighbours are annoying but they are council tenants so if they annoy me I can just threaten to report them..mwahaha


----------



## thelilbump

the Oh complains coz i want a garden i just want 2 sit in it and have pretty flowers, never mind the gardening lark he can do that :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

My OH is actually a qualified landscape gardener...does he do our garden? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Lunaty

whahahaha, we have a huge garden though we dont really do anything with it which is a shame but good for our dogs.. i just dotn want to put the effort in as we will be buying a house sometime this year.. we got a lawnmower man coming though as it is far to big to do ourselfs


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> My OH is actually a qualified landscape gardener...does he do our garden? nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

He does look like Alan Titchmarsh (a taller, slimmer version :lol:)


:D


----------



## anothersquish

Im not gonna tell him that, hed probably be very happy *sigh* 
I cant actually remember the last time he actually did anything in the garden......


----------



## Rachel_C

You're all making me jealous talking about your gardens! I love gardening, I really got into it in the few years before I moved here (my mum had a big garden) and I have loads of gardening books sitting on my bookshelves mocking me at the moment cos I don't use them now. :cry: There is a house near us for sale for a very nice price cos it's run down and it looks perfect from what we've seen, huge garden and everything, but Arif is Mr Sensible and wants to wait until we have a bigger deposit. Plus we'd have to sell this flat first anyway, but it's nice to dream!


----------



## anothersquish

meh, kick him and tell him you want it...where there is a will there is a way. We got this house really cheaply, we went into it a bit blind and it was scary as we were cash buyers (scary scary scary) but the house is worth 45k more than we paid for it and we havent spent even 10k doing it up (new kitchen, new bathroom, plastering, decorating, rewiring, new floors....new everything LOL) 
Take opportunities when they present themselves I say :)


----------



## thelilbump

nag rachel nag nag nag nag naaaaaaaag :rofl:

Tho i got to say we are in a similar position at the moment but my OH will not be budged, normnally i'm quite good at working on him but not this time :hissy:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've been trying to do subtle nagging but I feel bad because it's all his money not mine! I know that it's more sensible to wait a year because then we'll have a better deposit and he's got some kind of penalty for ending his current mortgage deal before then but I want a house NOW!


----------



## sjbno1

hi ladies, If anyone fancies doing some gardening I have a front garden that needs doing and a back garden that needs doing (although progress was made this morning on the back garden (finally 3 yrs after moving in - foundations for a patio are under way :dance: ) but long road to walk still :( 

AS - I have council tenants next door to and do the same threatening :rofl: seems to work though :rofl:

Rachel - I would nag nag nag to :D mind you its pants you have to sell first - I see so many houses when I dont need to buy but when we wanted to buy there was nothing! :wacko:

hope everyone is enjoying this GORGEOUS! weather! soooo bright again here!


----------



## Maffie

Morning all, we only rent but have an ok garden, live on a big hill but garden is flat, miss my old garden but never mind one day i will hve a big garden and i'll have a greenhouse (love growing veggies)#

Feeling sorry for myself after falling with the pram yesterday. caught that but meant i took quite a fall, ankle and wrist hurt and pram hit my eye (hoping a black eye doesn't come up) buying a fluffy nappy to cheer myself up.


----------



## lfernie

I live in a flat so no garden but our mortgage is fixed til next summer so can't move til then but def getting a big garden in new house

maffie :hugs: hope ur OK x


----------



## anothersquish

oh no maffie :( Hope you are ok! 
Im kinda peeved I cant take advantage of the nice weather by going for a ride, Im banned from riding on Drs orders til we got sort my shitty body out and make it behave. So Im sitting here glaring at the sunshine for the time being


----------



## JayleighAnn

:hugs: Maffie I hope you ok 

And all you lot with gardens I hate you :guns: lol we have a "communal" garden cause we live in flats, but if you go into the garden you get the nasty neighbours upstairs peeping at ya :growlmad:

I'm reallly tempted to buy loads more nappies but we have no money ARGHHH


----------



## lfernie

Oh and Jayleigh and Maffie, I meant to say you both have nappy shaped parcels coming your way. 

We don't even really have a communal garden just a wee bit of grass and a blinkin carpark. Although we do live next to a big grassy area but people are always taking their dogs there to do the toilet so I don't fancy takin Ry there x


----------



## JayleighAnn

Yayyy :D Thanks :happydance: I'm really interested to see how we get on with an Itti

I'm trying to convince myself I don't need to go on the weenotions site, I do not need a personalised nappy in large now his medium is getting a bit short on the rise. I DO NOT I DO NOT


----------



## anothersquish

yeah you dooooooooooooo


----------



## Jetters

Can anyone who used disposables at first (or at night) tell me how many i'll need of each size??

I've got 4 vouchers for free packs of huggies (wooop!) which can be size one or two; and I already have a pack of size 1 Pampers (bought so I could get the Boots bag).

I intend to use disposies at night for at least a month or so, and in the day for the first week or two... so... cast your votes please!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I have a teeny garden... planning on moving to a bigger house with bigger garden in the new year, however. Atm, it gets the job done but I wouldn't sit out there...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Jetters said:


> Can anyone who used disposables at first (or at night) tell me how many i'll need of each size??
> 
> I've got 4 vouchers for free packs of huggies (wooop!) which can be size one or two; and I already have a pack of size 1 Pampers (bought so I could get the Boots bag).
> 
> I intend to use disposies at night for at least a month or so, and in the day for the first week or two... so... cast your votes please!

Depends how big your baby is? Molly was 6lbs 12oz so we needed size one but 9lbs and you'll only need size 2. I'd say, get 3 of size one and one of size 2 and that should do for a couple of weeks. We used to change her every 2-3 hours so we'd get through, at most, 12 per day. BUT, I hated the sposies so changed them more than was needed probably.


----------



## JayleighAnn

anothersquish said:


> yeah you dooooooooooooo

Seriously can't afford it though grr!


----------



## Kota

Jetters - Phoenix was 8lb11 born and was out of the size ones in about 3wks so we had HEAPS left over, I'd probably only get a couple of bags of ones then stock up on twos... you can always go out and grab another packet of size ones if you need them but having leftovers is crap unless you've got a less preggo friend then yo to pass them on to! :lol:


----------



## lfernie

Or what I done was started using cloth during the day and used my left over sposies for night till I ran out then used night nappies x


----------



## Maffie

If anyone is local to high peak area and wants some free disposables i have some, size 1s


----------



## sam#3

i would say better to stock up on the size 2 and them be a bit big than stock up on the size 1, the lo grow out of them and have loads left over x


----------



## Maffie

We bought size 2 when Noah was around 2 months old, he is a sloooooow gainer.


----------



## anothersquish

I HAD sposies...I didnt use any as it was easier to put him straight in cloth :rofl: I gave them all to Freddies dad. I gave him three packs of size 1's and two size 2's, they didnt manage to get through them all as freddie has always been in cloth at my house (I refuse to have stinky sposies in my bin) so he was only in them overnight and they switched to cloth full time two weeks ago so those five packs were more than adequate for 7 weeks worth part time sposies.


----------



## anothersquish

Oh Freddie was 6lb4oz born so did need tiny nappies at first.


----------



## sam#3

mine were all god weights, 2 at 8lb1oz and 7lb 8oz'z but they all needed size 1's first for a while, i have little short legged babies so that could be why!!!


----------



## Rachel_C

Yasmin, I'd probably get 2 packs of size 1 and use the rest of your vouchers for size 2. Like people said, it's easy to get some more if you need them. If you had to move up to size 2 a little earlier than you would normally choose to, you could always put a wrap over the top in case of leaks.


----------



## Rachel_C

Argh, I've just seen on facebook that Bumgenius have stopped making my favourite colours - zinnia, clementine, ribbit and moonbeam... wonder why they've done that?

https://www.babiesnappies.co.uk/2010/04/12/important-bumgenius-information/


----------



## Twiglet

Have you seen BG are stopping the production of Zinnia, Ribbit, Clementine and Moonbeam BGV3's. :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: Same moan eh Rach?


----------



## anothersquish

WHAT?????

maybe they are going to bring out nice prints instead? That would be good...Id buy some Organic AIOs then...I only dont buy any more now because they are so boring.


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone for the nappy advice... i'm going for 2 size ones and the rest size 2s. 

I LOVE the BG Brights much more than the paler colours... what a shame, I was gonna buy more with my HIP grant.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Is it because they run so much in the wash? I had one and washed it twice and all my MF inserts went pink!


----------



## Twiglet

Nope, apparently something to do with manufacturing technicalities. :shrug: there's nothing new coming out either...that FYP's know of. Apparently it's all up in the air.


----------



## anothersquish

hmph


----------



## Rachel_C

They'd better get something exciting sorted!

What does that mean for Flips? When were the other colours supposed to be out over here?


----------



## mummy_mi

Jetters said:


> Thanks everyone for the nappy advice... i'm going for 2 size ones and the rest size 2s.

I think that's a good option, I cant comment that much as Chloe was 2lb 8oz so she was in micro nappies for ages (have kept one in memory box as its so diddy!) but now she's in the 8lb+ range, size 2 fit her fine, so do size 1's as well but as others have said, you dont want to be left with lots of 1's when the baby's fully in 2's!!

Also if I had to pick at what I preferd, I would go for Huggies, I think the fit is better on them (and they look cuter!) and Pampers have this mesh/net thing inside with just used to stick to Chloe's bum and gave her nappy rash. 

xx


----------



## sjbno1

OMG gutted about those BG being discontinued :( sad times! I was waiting to get paid to buy the pink one :( hopefully get my flips soon so hopefully it I like them will buy that one in the pink? (maybe) lol


----------



## Lunaty

hmm that sucks!
I liked the bright colors better too...


----------



## anothersquish

I think everyone likes the brights better?? Stupid BG.


----------



## Twiglet

Yep the pales are just that bit too sickly for me and I liked how they showed through Cailtlyn's tights / actually gave people something to look at :haha:


----------



## Kota

hmmmm.. my OH left me with my credit card today to sort out our shipping stuff, with the strict instructions 'no fluffy bums' :nope::nope:
surely one WN wouldn't be noticed right? :shrug::blush::haha:


----------



## anothersquish

Wish me luck...off to my mothers with the kids as my sister is coming over....six kids in small house with five dogs....EEK!!!!!


----------



## princessellie

:shock:


----------



## anothersquish

Im still alive...exhausted though ROFL...now off to this stupid scan thing *sigh* that might not be so good...we shall see...


----------



## anothersquish

Or not :dohh:
Clutch has just gone on the car :cry: 
Ive now missed this appointment, rang up 6 minutes after the appointment time (rang before but was engaged!) and they cant rebook it!!! I have to go back to my GP and rebook through there which could be another FOUR WEEKS :nope: fecking best had hope there isnt a serious problem as in four more weeks it could be beyond repair.


----------



## lfernie

hopefully ur doc can arrange it sooner :hugs:. NHS are rubbish, my friend just had her first scan for being pregnant at 21 weeks and shes known since 6 x


----------



## anothersquish

I just think its going to end up like it was before with them just pissing around and never finding the problem and the only thing they ended up offering me was a hysterectomy! I think not.


----------



## Maffie

That sounds rubbish squish, they should be able to rebook once a referral has been made


----------



## Kota

ahh that sucks AS< hope your DR can get you a rereferral much quicker then that!
#
Maffie - my digi has arrived but it doesn't have a lens! :d'oh: Can you suggest a good multipurpose lens (not to expensive) for the D50?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Can you not rebook with them? Once you have a referral... that's it, you're over to them and they should sort appointments for you.


----------



## Maffie

Kota this is the lens I use on my D40 most its not hceap though. I recently got a macro lens from jessops by tamron and that was around £100. I think what lens you get depends on the type of pictures you are going to take. OH uses mainly prime lens (dont zoom at all) good for pictures indoors and portraits. I like zooms and macro. but my 18-70 covers most my pictures.


----------



## anothersquish

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Can you not rebook with them? Once you have a referral... that's it, you're over to them and they should sort appointments for you.

apparently the "system" wouldnt let them rebook because Id 'missed' the appointment by 6 minutes. :dohh:
So pissed off.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

What a load of shite! Hopefully you can get a faster referral! x


----------



## anothersquish

I think I said something pretty similar to the woman on the phone before hanging up before I burst into tears!!!! 
*sigh* Should get an appointment at GP for Friday then just have to see if it will be fairly quick to get a referral back. All this faffing about for a 20 minute scan FFS.


----------



## Rachel_C

Could you not just leave a message for your doctor and get them to redo the referral without seeing you? Would save you having to actually go there, unless you want to see them.


----------



## anothersquish

I need to see him anyway, steroids arent doing what they should be doing for my chest so not sure if they are going to want to send me for more Xrays to check I dont have pneumonia again..ffs.


----------



## Zarababy1

:wave: Helloooooo Can i join you ladies!? this looks like funnnn, Im still waiting for my start up stash too arrive (bought from all diffrent places!!) But Once i get them i'll be picking the style i like best and switching over! altho i think im kinda sure already which ones im gunna like we'll see! Anyway doesnt seem too be much fluffy bum talk on here but im nosey anyway so i'll put my feet up :coffee:


----------



## Maffie

We can gas about anything zarababy :rofl:

Squish hope the docs can sort things out for you, do you ave asthma?

Well Noah is poorly after his jabs, refusing feeds and generally grisly. I think it might be a long night.


----------



## anothersquish

COPD...icky nasty crap..booooo!


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh Squish how poop!

Hope Noah gets better soon Maffie!

Does anyone know if I can use a fleece soaker over a terry? My mum's adamant I can but I'm not sure.


----------



## Zarababy1

talking of terries ...my mum used them for me...yet called me a ..(wait for it...) ...HIPPY!! When i told her i was switching too cloth, childish knob head :rofl:


----------



## princessellie

haha your mam sounds like my mil :dohh:

im pretty sure you can use fleece soaker over a terry, i dont see why not, its just the same as one over a fitted surely?

x


----------



## sjbno1

Evening ladies, 

AS - hope you get another appointment soon! How crap they can't book it :(

welcome zarababy :waves:

my mum has decided she hates cloth nappies! Grrrr so think izzie will now be in disposables on the days she's with nanny :o( I'm hoping when I get my flips she won't mind using them???


----------



## anothersquish

Meh, Id say she cant go to nannys anymore and you will find alternative care who will use the nice chemical free cloth over the stinky sposies.


----------



## sjbno1

Lol my mum would end up crying! LOTS lol

oh question for you ladies, izzie for the first time has nappy rash :o( think it's thr wipes I am using? Anyway I've had to put nappy rash cream on for the reusable I do use liners but the rash is quiet big so worried it might end up going on the nappy! if this happens how can I get it off the nappy? Hope that makes sense I'm on my mobile tonight x


----------



## sam#3

i get called a hippy by most of my family for my cloth bum, baby wearing natural ways!! they do say it in a playful way though and they all say hats off too me and say they wouldnt be bothered to do it! :smug: LOL


----------



## Maffie

I'd say try have nappy free time, Noah got a little rash when he got thrush so we ended up in sposies till it cleared. Dont get it now, althought we avoid wipes. Go reuseable hun!!!!


----------



## anothersquish

Thats the point, let her cry and she will accept the reusables. Hell they are no more complicated than disposables. Send them all ready stuffed or whatever and she can just put them on and if you send a wetbag all she has to do is dump them in it and you can sort them out later....EASIER than disposables as she doesnt have to get up to put it in the bin!!

Anyhow...nappyrash...yes use a fleece liner. If it gets on the nappy it should mostly come off in a 60 degree wash but you will need to strip wash them afterwards. If you have wool or fleece wraps use them instead of PUL lined.


----------



## Maffie

My none mil loved the nappies and said ooh i can deconstruct one and make some.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I use bepanthen and it works like a dream, I also don't bother with fleece liners when she's got a sore bum as it seems to make it worse?


----------



## princessellie

:dohh: my mil told me the other day thats shed bought leyla some disposables for when she was at her house and i told her i didnt care and that i wanted her in cloth haha

x


----------



## sjbno1

I am using BG nappies and was using flushable liners so maybe I could pop her in disposies tomorrow and see if it clears it up?

I have no idea where I would start with reusable wipes! - think they would be harder for her carers to use? I know she's fine with pampers sensitive so usually stick with them but couldn't get then this week and bought buggies water ones? Oh er!


----------



## mummy_mi

Dont mean to panic anyone but just saw a post on another forum about the UK distributor for Itti's has said they will probably not import the AIOs any more!!

The poster had emailed Alix and that was her reply, so it is from a good source! So if you need any AIO's for your rainbow then possibly get them sooner rather then later?


----------



## anothersquish

reusable wipes are wayyyyy easy. I either put them in a solution to soak and then put them in a kliplock box (completely sealed) once Ive taken them out and given them a slight squeeze so they are still damp and ready to use straight out the box and then leave them in the nappy which goes in wetbag/nappy box OR I also have a stack of dry wipes and a spray bottle of solution, I pick up the wipe couple of sprays and use then leave in the nappy.


----------



## Rachel_C

I used to soak washable wipes in a solution I made up then squeeze them out and store them in the free pampers wipes box I got in the bounty pack, but lately I've just been wetting them with water before I use them. Sometimes if it's a particularly sticky/smelly situation I use a tiny bit of baby wash but normally just water now and it works fine.


----------



## princessellie

i really find it difficult to use washable wipes

ive tried a few times but i always end up just buying some :blush:

x


----------



## sjbno1

I like the idea of a dry wipe with a spray, where do you get the spray from? And are they any type of wipes?


----------



## princessellie

you can make your own, water, tea tree oil / lavender and a drizzle of baby bath

be warned though that it takes years to get the wipe wet enough to use LOL

x


----------



## Lu28

I use dry wipes with a bottle of solution (chamomile tea, tea tree oil and baby wash) and I just spray the wipe as I use it. Just have a tupperware box for the wipes and I got the bottles from Boots :D I'm actually finding disposable wipes to be a total pain when I run out of reusables because I don't have nappy bags and things to throw them out in!


----------



## Lunaty

Im lazy and generally just use a container with boiled water and 2 drops of teatree oil and just dip my wipes in the bucket when i need them.. then wring them over the bucket and wipe his butt.. ;) the dirty wipes go in the nappy bucket with the nappies..


----------



## boltonlass

I use soap bits from babykind in a spray bottle with water - gave up trying to get wipes wet enough so i just spray babys bum then wipe - works better :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

boltonlass said:


> I use soap bits from babykind in a spray bottle with water - gave up trying to get wipes wet enough so i just spray babys bum then wipe - works better :thumbup:

That's a great idea, might try that. Leyla loves it when I blow her bum to dry it so bet she'd find being sprayed funny too!


----------



## Rachel_C

People that use camomile, is it just normal chamomile tea that you use? I saw some in the co-op the other day so I bought it to try but wasn't sure how to do it. Arif got excited thinking I'd bought him nice tea, then was quite miffed when I told him it was actually for Leyla's bum!


----------



## Lu28

I just got a box of the organic stuff from the local health food place


----------



## boltonlass

Rachel_C said:


> People that use camomile, is it just normal chamomile tea that you use? I saw some in the co-op the other day so I bought it to try but wasn't sure how to do it. Arif got excited thinking I'd bought him nice tea, then was quite miffed when I told him it was actually for Leyla's bum!

LMAO :rofl:

I bought normal camomile tea but not tried it yet, like my soap bits they smell yummy


----------



## sezzlebum

ittis fb staus:

*itti bitti is a little bit excited about some gorgeous new bitti d'lish prints coming soon!*

i bloody knew it!!


----------



## Lunaty

yeah saw that too.. though it might still be a little while..
im still trying to get my hands on some brites.. havent had any luck as of yet though..


----------



## sezzlebum

theres one on cnt for 20 plus postage x


----------



## Lunaty

yeah i saw that one.. though 20gbp is quite steap specially when it will also have to come back around the world again :rofl:

im hoping Itti bitti NZ will stock them at some point but im not sure..


----------



## lfernie

Yeah slightly nuts, I understand what she's saying but if you bought say a bedbug direct you don't charge price plus postage you paid from America when selling it :wacko: and she's had it up about three times and obv no ones buying cos it's jus a tad expensive :haha:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: i thought it was steep too speshally stained


----------



## Lunaty

lfernie said:


> Yeah slightly nuts, I understand what she's saying but if you bought say a bedbug direct you don't charge price plus postage you paid from America when selling it :wacko: and she's had it up about three times and obv no ones buying cos it's jus a tad expensive :haha:

exactly.. you can expect to get the full price + postage back.. :wacko:

anyhow.. if they do become available via Itti biti NZ ill let you girls know :)


----------



## lfernie

I think there are a few chancers on CNT the now, hopefully no one buys it from her cos it annoys me when people do things like that x


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm its like selling a blueberry without an insert for 15, then selling the insert for 4 quid and then cryin about it when someone calls you out for it


----------



## lfernie

Yeah I was trying to find that last night, has it been takin down?


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: some people! 
Was that the same woman was it>!?


----------



## sezzlebum

yeah i got a warning about behaviour and slander and the posts were deleted {rolls eyes}

not slander if its true tho is it


----------



## Lunaty

whahahahha thats hilarious ;)
wonder if she complained to a mod about it.. next time just spam her inbox LOL


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: what did you say to her?


----------



## sezzlebum

id get done for harassment then :rofl:

im not to fussed, i made my point and that was all i wanted to do, she shouldnt rip people off if she doesnt want flack for it


----------



## sezzlebum

public forum ere init

https://www.facebook.com/posted.php...d=113221132032283&comments=1#s113221132032283


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: can't believe she said it was slanderous when it was true. I got a BB from CNT the other day with no insert for £6 including postage and fees and the lady was saying she could give me another insert if I wanted too, bless her so that woman is seriously sly x


----------



## anothersquish

funny really as it aint slander if its TRUE!!! and we all know it is true! 
My ear hurts....anyone any magic ideas for ear infections without antibiotics??? please.....


----------



## anothersquish

I got that practically new BB camo for £10 all in with insert, a fire opal that must have been used like once for £12 all in with insert...shes a tit.


----------



## sezzlebum

um put some yoghurt in your ear


----------



## sezzlebum

dont think it'll help, but take a pic i need a laugh :rofl:


----------



## Kota

ahh, shit, OH just went into paypal and saw all the withdrawals in the last two days... i am now on a nappy ban. :cry:

good thing i got 7 more coming! :haha::happydance:


----------



## Zarababy1

anothersquish said:


> funny really as it aint slander if its TRUE!!! and we all know it is true!
> *My ear hurts....anyone any magic ideas for ear infections without antibiotics??? please.....*

Me toooo hurtssss! im sure charlies got one again too! :cry:


----------



## Kota

silly question. but do you have to have the same brand wraps/nappies together or can you say put a WN wrap over a wildchild fitted? :shrug:


----------



## lfernie

Yeah you can use whatever you like :)


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks for the ideas on the wipes ladies :D think I will look into that a bit more :D 

Izzies nappy rash has disappeared again so sure its the Johnsons wipes causing it so there in the bin now! shes had a similar reaction before when I had to urgently get hold of some wipes and all I could get hold of was Tesco wipes :(


----------



## CountingDown

My name is CD and I have a problem...... I am a cloth nappy addict!!


----------



## Maffie

Hi CD :hi:

Morning all, well Noah seems much better today the poor mite was so poorly yesterday, although he has thrown up today but I think it was over excitement at playing with a nappy (it's clean :haha:)

Just got a refund for a sling that went missing in the post so may get a coule of WNs I cant decide, might have to sell my blueberry ive started getting leaks :wacko: im still umming and ahhing over kepping the ittis. Is it normal to fall in and ou of love with the nappies so much??? I never fall out with UD and WN


----------



## sjbno1

morning Maffie, glad Noah is feeling better - maybe he got confused with the nappy and thought it was a muslin :rofl: Izzie likes playing with her nappies too (clean) she tries to snatch them when I change her bum :dohh:

How is everyone this morning? I've just got to work and the emails arent working! JOY! One more work day left for the week :D oh how I love 3 day weeks! 

I am quite excited today girlies gonna get to use my BG Flips that arrived yesterday :D always good to try new CD :D 

Welcome CD! From your intro I guess you have alot of nappies :rofl: here some of the ladies have ALOT lol I am a newbie but in 3 weeks have built my stash up to 9 nappies (waiting to get paid :D )


----------



## Lunaty

Morning! (or evening here LOL)
finally got bubs of to bed after a couple of attempts..

jeez he is such a hungry fellow.. 250ml's and a breast feed as he wouldnt go down


----------



## sjbno1

Evening Lunaty! What time is it there? 

I forgot to say I love your ticker with the photos! your doggies are luffly :cloud9:


----------



## Lunaty

LOl thanks hun, they are a bunch of Loony's 

it's 10 to 8 here :) watching Coronation street haahah
God i think we ar eway behind here


----------



## sjbno1

lol I have two dogs so can understand how looney to can be :D 

hehe I havent watched Corrie in years so you could probably tell me whats happening! I'm a neighbours and home and away person :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

whaha, well where ot start, bekki and Steve are having an affair, Carla's husband killed Liam and attemted murder on another old guy but he survived and theyve cut a deal .. Rosie got kidnapped a while ago by the teacher boyfriend of Fizz..

It's christmas episode form probably 1,5 years ago in the UK :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Urgh, took Dexter's bedbug off this morning and it was STINKING! he only had it on for 10 hours, rather than his usual 12, but it was disgusting. Really strong ammonia smell, a bit like cat pee :sick: He's only worn it three times and the other two times it's been fine. It's getting a strip wash today definitely and Dexter's being naked to let some air at his butt. 

Bleurgh, it almost knocked me out :sick:


----------



## Lunaty

hmm not good.. Cole's wee smells pretty strong too atm..


----------



## sjbno1

lol omg I dont watch Corrie, yet i remember that LOL now that is sad times on my behalf for remembering lol 

Monkeh :( Izzie's wee sometimes really smells too :( I've noticed my BG nappies have a strange smell but there new so not sure why they would smell odd?!

Well I am bored! lol Emails arent working so about to ask my warehouses to fax me paperwork as I cant do anymore work till I get them! bah humbug! wanted today to go quick! lol


----------



## Monkeh

:shrug: I thought it was maybe cause the bedbug is preloved, but then why would it be fine the other times he wore it and not this time? Maybe it is his wee thats strong. We'll see today then if any of his other nappies smell bad.


----------



## sjbno1

I find that if Izzie drinks water in the day her wee doesnt smell so bad :) could it be that he was poorly and needed a bit extra water maybe?


----------



## Monkeh

Nope, we were out in my Mum's garden all day yesterday and as it was hot I made sure he had plenty of water :shrug:


----------



## Maffie

Monkeh we have days were the wee is super strong no matter what nappy we use, dont think it the nappies as when he does me a wee fountain sans nappy it still smells strong.


----------



## CountingDown

sjbno1 said:


> Welcome CD! From your intro I guess you have alot of nappies :rofl: here some of the ladies have ALOT lol I am a newbie but in 3 weeks have built my stash up to 9 nappies (waiting to get paid :D )

I have got a bit of a buying bug at the moment :blush:

I have a question, hope someone can help! Some of my older itti inserts are going abit hard when Olivia pees in them though this isnt happening with my newer inserts. Do you think the nappies will need stripping?


----------



## Jetters

Can anyone tell me what the point of buying or selling a nappy without an insert is? Surely it makes it pretty pointless to the buyer.. or do you all have a pile of inserts just laying around or something?

*bought two nappies not realising they had no inserts and now have no idea what to do with them*


----------



## sezzlebum

CountingDown said:


> I have a question, hope someone can help! Some of my older itti inserts are going abit hard when Olivia pees in them though this isnt happening with my newer inserts. Do you think the nappies will need stripping?

ya can strip and if they are still hard, put them in the drier for 10 mins, it softens them up x


----------



## sezzlebum

Jetters said:


> Can anyone tell me what the point of buying or selling a nappy without an insert is? Surely it makes it pretty pointless to the buyer.. or do you all have a pile of inserts just laying around or something?
> 
> *bought two nappies not realising they had no inserts and now have no idea what to do with them*

some people keep the inserts for sizing up, like wn x
i found flip inserts fit in most so i stick them in mine lol


----------



## anothersquish

I have piles of inserts I use. mostly hemp and bamboo ones. I rather buy some types of nappy without inserts as they often come with ones I dont like that are useless to me!


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> Can anyone tell me what the point of buying or selling a nappy without an insert is? Surely it makes it pretty pointless to the buyer.. or do you all have a pile of inserts just laying around or something?
> 
> *bought two nappies not realising they had no inserts and now have no idea what to do with them*

I have a stack of extra Flip inserts because you can reuse the outers, and I do sometimes use the inserts in other nappies as I've found they work the best for us. That said, I do like my nappies to all have the right inserts in; makes me feel all wrong if they don't! I only change them if they don't work well enough. 

If it was a brand that supplies the outer with the insert when new, I would certainly expect the insert to be included when sold preloved unless it specifically said that it wasn't. If it's advertised as a nappy, IMO it should include everything that makes it a nappy, and that means the insert. For example if you're selling a pocket nappy and don't include the insert, you're not really selling a nappy, you're selling a glorified wrap! Some types are sold with the inserts separate (Green Kids I think) so I wouldn't expect one with them probably. 

Where did you get them from? Want to name and shame anybody?!


----------



## thelilbump

Yea i agree, totally think peeeps take the mick with inserts, who was it who paid £14 or so for a preloved BB with no insert? Inserts cost £4/5 so u coulda just bought a new one for that. for a 'saraism' it boils my pee a little the whole inserts/wraps thing, if they need it it should say :grr:.....rant over :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

ahahahaha. 

Greenkids have seperate inserts, as do WNs (UDs didnt either) 

Ive never bought a GK WN or UD with inserts included. I bought all my inserts (including WN ones) separately.
I use trifold bamboo towelling ones in my GKs which I wouldnt part with for any money. They are like £7 each new but I got three for less than £10 and they are my favs for putting is OS nappies. 
I do find it a bit odd when BBs are sold without inserts...they come with them new so what do people do with them?


----------



## hahtuvahullu

Jetters said:


> Can anyone tell me what the point of buying or selling a nappy without an insert is? Surely it makes it pretty pointless to the buyer.. or do you all have a pile of inserts just laying around or something?
> 
> *bought two nappies not realising they had no inserts and now have no idea what to do with them*

Allmost every Finnish nappy makers sells they pockets without insert. 

Many byers make inserts themself. It´s easy and much cheaper.


----------



## Bekkiboo

Right guys I have won a nappy and now I'm stuck. 
This is what the lady put:

''Just look through the fabrics and let me know which one you want, which type of inner fabric and contour or trifold soaker. And if you want snaps or not!''

Just look through the fabrics and let me know which one you want, which type of inner fabric and contour or trifold soaker. And if you want snaps or not!

https://picasaweb.google.com/thepinkleprechaun/CoopFabric#

I don't get it. I have decided on what pattern I want on the outer part. But I don't know what she means by which type of inner fabric? Does she mean pick one fabric off that list to be the outer and a different one to be the inner? And what does she mean by contour or trifold? And also by ''if you want snaps or not'' does she mean as opposed to being nippa fastening???

Eeeek. I really don't know much about this at ALL! I'm still a novice :cry:


----------



## Rachel_C

Bekki, I would have thought there would be choices like fleece, velour etc for the inside of the nappy. Does it not say what your options are where you bought it from? For the soaker, a trifold one is one that you fold into thirds (like the big one in a snap-in itti bitti) and a contour one is one that's ready folded and sewn (like the top one in a snap-in itti). You'd have to ask her which is more absorbant, they might be the same, but the trifold will dry quicker though it will be more faff to put on. Does she do velcro? I would have thought she would mean snaps or velcro.


----------



## anothersquish

that list will be for the outer, inner fabric I assume would be a choice between minkee/OBV/fleece (?) has she told you? Contour soaker is a shaped snap in insert, tri fold one is...well trifold. The trifold willl be bulkier but more absorbent/give better coverage, the contour will probably sit better and be slimmer...depends what you want. Id have thought if you dont have snaps you will geta nippa fitting nappy yes.


----------



## Bekkiboo

I won it for joining her group on FB so am too embarrassed to ask questions :haha: I think I get it now though thanks ladies. I feel like a right melon!! :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

what make is it? Sounds exciting!!


----------



## Jetters

Rachel_C said:


> Where did you get them from? Want to name and shame anybody?!

CNT of course. I think I officially give up on there :blush: they are pocket nappies so I just expected they'd have inserts, especially cos I swapped pop-ins for them! 

I shall buy some extra Flip ones I think.


----------



## Bekkiboo

anothersquish said:


> what make is it? Sounds exciting!!


It's from a group called The Raven Tree on FB and their shop is here: 

https://hyenacart.com/TheRavenTree/index.php?c=9

Not sure whether they are any good or not because never brought from them but I guess I can't complain when it's for free LOL x


----------



## anothersquish

get yourself some bamboo inserts jetters, I like the P'tit Dessou ones and WN bamboo terry ones are good too. I also have a heap of little weeds and big weeds hemp inserts I use with microfibre cloths, VERY slim.


----------



## anothersquish

ohhh YOU got the raven tree prize...pft *sulks* LOL


----------



## Maffie

i dont mind getting nappies without inserts. I use bb ones in some of my med wn. I have some gorgeous inserts which i wouldnt part with which i think are hemp or bamboo who knows but they are expensive


----------



## Maffie

what make of pocket nappy are they jetters?


----------



## Bekkiboo

anothersquish said:


> ohhh YOU got the raven tree prize...pft *sulks* LOL

Ooops yep sorry :blush:

I'll make you a deal, if I don't get on with it you can have it :thumbup:


----------



## anothersquish

whoo...GN style then ahahahaha


----------



## Bekkiboo

She just asked me to send her $3 to her paypal. Not much of a free gift? I'm sceptical.

If I send it via Paypal I'm covered right?? x


----------



## anothersquish

yeah you are, Id assume thats so she has your addy?


----------



## Bekkiboo

Yeah and postage she said. I guess she didn't realise I was in the UK when giving the prize out?? :shrug:


----------



## Rachel_C

Bekkiboo said:


> Yeah and postage she said. I guess she didn't realise I was in the UK when giving the prize out?? :shrug:

Ah yeah, bet that bumps her postage costs up quite a bit. Still $3 for a nappy... great!


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Where did you get them from? Want to name and shame anybody?!
> 
> CNT of course. I think I officially give up on there :blush: they are pocket nappies so I just expected they'd have inserts, especially cos I swapped pop-ins for them!
> 
> I shall buy some extra Flip ones I think.Click to expand...

Unless they're some super dooper amazing pockets, that doesn't sound like a very fair trade then. If you'd have sent the pop-in outer without the inserts, would that have been ok with her?!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

I think, if the nappy maker doesn't include an insert then I don't assume it comes with an insert. Like WN... I'd never expect a WN to come with an insert. 

But green kids, blueberry, issy bears.. nappies with inserts included... it just seems REALLY cheeky to me to hold them back. Buying extra inserts is annoying and people should play fair!


----------



## Maffie

I think its always best to ask, ive been stung and have learnt I might say yes/no inserts but others may not when selling. Especially on CNT.


----------



## sezzlebum

Bekkiboo said:


> Yeah and postage she said. I guess she didn't realise I was in the UK when giving the prize out?? :shrug:

she asks all prize winners for the $3 to cover postage and i dont think she does realise your in the uk:dohh:,
if she asks you for more though chick ask her if she can send it with mine as i bought one from her store so it shouldnt make much of a postage difference to send together, and i'll send you it when they come
my echeque clears on the 20th so your nappy should be done by then 
:flower:


----------



## Bekkiboo

^^ Oh thanks hun :hugs: I feel much better about it now I know you've brought from her! I'm just a paranoid ninny me :haha: Will get onto the paypal thing when I finally get Cassidy off to sleep, she's fighting it tonight! x


----------



## sjbno1

oh that website has some lovely nappies! eek all these lovely designs! you'll have to take a pic to show us what you chose :D


----------



## Lunaty

OOoo congrats bekki.. im so waiting to try one of those Raven tree's... they restock on the 19th LOL i canfeel spending coming!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I ended up going for the mosaic flowers, very pweetty  x


----------



## Bekkiboo

Lunaty said:


> OOoo congrats bekki.. im so waiting to try one of those Raven tree's... they restock on the 19th LOL i canfeel spending coming!!!




Thankies  

I got a phone call from that mental health nurse. She has put in my referral and sent me a mood chart (which I've no idea how to fill out) and some literature on Bi-Polar. So one more step closer to feeling better


----------



## Lunaty

Very good beks!!!!

Man i feel like azombie.. Vole is being a right shit since 2 weeks, he just will not go donw and even feeding to sleep is nt working as soona s i move he is wide awake..

Specialst just says he is fine, his stomach is good so the colic has subsided but he arches an cries like crazy at night.. im exhausted as his meds are already up and it is not helping yet the doc says he cant give him other things as it's not life threatening..

The only thing i can think of is do the CC method but ive already been in 3 times and he just keeps it up.. he must be exhausted too.. :nope:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Could be the 4 month growth spurt? Molly spurted for 5 weeks through the 3/4 month spurt. It was crazy, she got quite overtired a lot so we'd have to try to settle her with rocking and swaddling in between feeds. It does pass eventually :hugs:


----------



## saraendepity

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Could be the 4 month growth spurt? Molly spurted for 5 weeks through the 3/4 month spurt. It was crazy, she got quite overtired a lot so we'd have to try to settle her with rocking and swaddling in between feeds. It does pass eventually :hugs:

i was just gonna mention that...the 4 month growth spurt it a KILLER maybe thats it hon ? :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

no idea though he is now almost 5 months and it's been this way for the last 2 weeks... had to get him up just now.. he cried for 10 min and managed to get so upset he threw up on himself and his cot all drenched n sweat.. :(


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

:( The 4 month spurt started early for us, could just be late for you. Molly fussed and fussed at the breast so much in the beginning that I didn't know if it was a spurt or if something was really wrong.

Orrr, his little teeth could be giving him troubles? Molly's are up to no good and a touch of teething gel if she's fussing during a feed works a treat, I also use it just before bed.


----------



## saraendepity

yeah Daisy's Growth spurt lasted AAAAGES and it was hell!! 

hope he's not too upset :hugs:


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> Orrr, his little teeth could be giving him troubles? Molly's are up to no good and a touch of teething gel if she's fussing during a feed works a treat, I also use it just before bed.

Have you tasted teething gel? I tried the one we have (Dentinox or something like that) and I nearly threw up! Leyla doesn't seem to mind though and Arif didn't think it was bad. Maybe just me!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

We have dentinox too, I haven't tried it but OH did and said it wasn't nice but it was warm and tingly on his gums and he then proceeded to rub some on his nipple... :rofl:


----------



## saraendepity

we have the Bonjela stuff and it tastes lovely....:loopy:


----------



## saraendepity

femmeenceinte said:


> we have dentinox too, i haven't tried it but oh did and said it wasn't nice but it was warm and tingly on his gums and he then proceeded to rub some on his nipple... :rofl:

lmao!!!!


----------



## thelilbump

my Lo prefferred boots tetthing gel to dentinox


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: femme!


----------



## saraendepity

Donna...i just looked (lol) its the so scrumptious lanolin in fruit sundae and its GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Lunaty

LOl your OH cracks me up!

I had a look in his mouth but i cant see any teeth coming through..
he is now happily cooing next to me.. :dohh:

Yawn.. i need a sleep lol


----------



## princessellie

i LOVE bonjela!!! i used to always rub my little brothers bonjela on my tongue when he was a baby, i was about 11 lmfao, i loved it, i must admit, i tried a bit of leylas aswell hahaha

x


----------



## Rachel_C

FemmeEnceinte said:


> We have dentinox too, I haven't tried it but OH did and said it wasn't nice but it was warm and tingly on his gums and he then proceeded to rub some on his nipple... :rofl:

Arif's in bed... I'm so gonna go and attack him with it! :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

:haha:


----------



## thelilbump

saraendepity said:


> Donna...i just looked (lol) its the so scrumptious lanolin in fruit sundae and its GORGEOUS!!

i read that and was just like 'what????' then but i get it now fb lol! Ahh there's no more northern essence so had that, just order an absolute ton of lanolin, wool wash etc etc from a new place now anyway :thumbup:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Lunaty said:


> LOl your OH cracks me up!
> 
> I had a look in his mouth but i cant see any teeth coming through..
> he is now happily cooing next to me.. :dohh:
> 
> Yawn.. i need a sleep lol

Molly's aren't coming through but I think they're moving around or just generally aching as it really does help. Worth trying?


----------



## Lunaty

yeah ive got some bonjella.. ill try it tonight :)


----------



## sjbno1

Luna, hope you get a good nights sleep tonight :hugs: Izzie has been fussy during the day (thankfully ok at bed time) which I think is because of her teeth but she still doesnt have any :( wondering if shes teething now though :( 

saraendepity - lol I thought I missed something then :rofl: 

Femme - lol randomly thats the sort of thing my OH would do :wacko: :rofl: men are strange beings! lol

I have to say I love bonjela too! but I have been using ashton and parsons on Izzie and she seems to love it (opens her mouth for me to poor it in) lol i can see two lines under her gums but they've been there for a couple of months now :( 

how is everyone this morning - the weather is gorgeous outside today! going to put lots of washing out soon me thinks :D


----------



## lfernie

I put bonjella on my eyebrows before I pluck them, takes the edge off :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Really?! LOL never thought of that! :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all

We use frozen apple in a nuby nibbler for Noah's teeth and bibkiepegs, he hates bonjela. Tried it twice and he wasn't impressed.


----------



## sezzlebum

lfernie said:


> I put bonjella on my eyebrows before I pluck them, takes the edge off :rofl:

huh :rofl:
hows that work :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

I dunno makes them go kinda numb x


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl:


----------



## Blob

:rofl: hmmm might try that :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

bonjela on eyebrows....
plucking eyebrows dont hurt...seriously you have been through labour/childbirth havent you? How does eyebrow plucking even remotely register on the pain raydar anymore??!! :rofl:


----------



## lfernie

:rofl: it reaalllly hurts. Makes my eyes water


----------



## kirsten1985

Good idea! Eyebrow plucking kills me, and I don't think going through childbirth makes it hurt any less lol. My eyes water like mad when I do it.


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl:

I got my dispatch notice from Jabula....Jungle Jam wetbag on its way...YAY!!!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I hate plucking mine, hurts like buggery, makes my eyes water and makes me sneeze.
I just man up and do it though, whilst doing a silly little dance cause it hurts lol

Grr I'm waiting for the postie to bring me "The Politics of Breastfeeding" I ordered it THURSDAY! Sodding Play.com :growlmad: :gun:


----------



## lfernie

I've been meaning to read that aswell. I could probs get it off the library but since I have a book which is now about 3 months overdue I don't think they'll let me


----------



## thelilbump

has anyone read that? Is it worth the read? I might see if i can get it over the summer. Got enough to read at the moment :dohh:


----------



## saraendepity

i might pop to the library and see if they have it...i have nothing to read at the moment..... i dont do plucking anymore..i hate it !! LMAO! i get mine waxed, much quicker , easier and less painful !


----------



## thelilbump

I ususally get my eyebrows waxed too, go to a salon for it. A new eyeborw threading placed has opened though am tempted to try it as the results are supposed to be better but ti's supposed to hurt like a b**ch!


----------



## JayleighAnn

I borrowed the book from Kirsten but as she got it shipped straight to me whilst she was in Portugal, it turned up with loads of blank pages, so I couldn't read it properly, but it seems a good read.

If any of you can't get it at the library, if you wait for me to finish (takes me about a week to read books) then your welcome to borrow it from me?


----------



## Zarababy1

oo think im gunna nip too my library later see if they have it iv been wanting too read it but kept forgetting too buy it, didnt think about going there! 


> i might pop to the library and see if they have it...i have nothing to read at the moment..... i dont do plucking anymore..i hate it !! LMAO! i get mine waxed, much quicker , easier and less painful !

I get mine waxed too...plucking is like tourting your self!! arghhh kills me haha


----------



## princessellie

i used to always pluck mine but seriously, in order to get them even id end up with pretty much none left lmfao

now i take the easy option and get them waxed every few months, only costs £7

x


----------



## Rachel_C

You may all call me Tramp Lady. I don't pluck or wax or do anything to mine. :blush: In my defence, my eyebrows are blonde so you can't see them unless you're quite close!


----------



## Bekkiboo

I get mine waxed when I get the chance, although I did get them threaded last time and I personally thought it was rubbish and will be sticking to waxing from now on!

Ellie, has my nappy been posted now? I had an email but it said the status is delivered, was it supposed to say dispatched? Lol x


----------



## Twiglet

I use eyebrown waxing strips from superdrug...when I can be bothered :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

yeah i was gonna try threading but i'd imagine it'd hurt just the same as plucking? i get mine waxed free (along with my hair) -- not waxed i mean dyed n cut etc as my aunty has a salon :D


----------



## kirsten1985

I get mine waxed at the same time as having my eyelashes tinted when I can be bothered to go! Although after waxing them she always has a good old pluck too, just to make me squirm!


----------



## anothersquish

waxed hair :rofl:


----------



## mummy_mi

Rachel_C said:


> You may all call me Tramp Lady. I don't pluck or wax or do anything to mine. :blush: In my defence, my eyebrows are blonde so you can't see them unless you're quite close!

Ditto! Although I do try (well used to before Chloe was born! Never have time now) to get my eyelashes dyed as they're so blonde they are non-existant and I hate wearing mascara!


----------



## Maffie

Gosh cant remember when I last plucked my eyebrows, must do that! I dont mind the pain, pain is worse waxing near the ankle bone ouch ouch ouch.

Well I spent an hour sorting my nappies this morning ready to sell them :cry: went out shopping with mum though so all happy as the charity shop had loads of great stuff.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

I have an eyebrow plucking obsession though I hasten to add I don't have silly thin eyebrows. I actually enjoy a good pluck :lol:


----------



## lfernie

Although I hate doing it, I get quite depressed when they're undone :rofl: so I just gear up with some Bonjela and off I go I usually end up with wet red eyes. Jayleigh, I would love to read it when your done if you woudn't mind but I'll have a look in the library next week x


----------



## JayleighAnn

:( We have a problem ladies, Halen bum keeps bleeding when he poo's. The last time this happened I thought it was me leaving the nappy on too long, but it happened tonight and he was only in it maybe 10mins whilst OH was getting him sorted for a bath, I had to take over and as I undone his nappy he had a really smelly dark poo (sorry TMI!) and as I wiped, he screamed and there was blood all over the vest I used to wipe (I'm not a tramp I didn't have any wipes to hand as I didn't realised he'd pooed and just grabbed the first thing I found) and I dunked him in the bath to get the poo off as it was sticking and he screamed more :( he's asleep now but his little bum is so sore and the blood wasn't coming from his bumhole like it does if you have a hard poo, but from around it on the skin???
I'm not sure what to do TBH I think I'll keep an eye on him over the weekend (as last time it didn't happen the next time he pooed) and take him docs on Monday?


----------



## lfernie

Do babies get anal fissures? That might be what it is! Do u think it's hurting him when he goes? X


----------



## thelilbump

I have no ideas JL sorry hunny but sending :hugs: your way. hope u fathom it and egt it sorted :[email protected]


----------



## Zarababy1

im not getting on very well with these nappies at all! FAIL tryed a fuzzi bunz today yet again leaked from the sides, tryed tightening it up then it was too tight! not many more left too try! pfft altho it didnt leak much the nappy was very wet and his vest was only a little bit wet, is it something that gets better over time with washing ect?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

How long are you leaving between changes?


----------



## thelilbump

fuzzi bunz are awkward to get the right fitting at first, take some playing with but onc eyou've found a right fit they really good. It might just be a case of putting that nappy to one side for a wek or two and then trying it again when his weight and shape has changed again. What else have you tried so far?


----------



## Zarababy1

FemmeEnceinte said:


> How long are you leaving between changes?

he had it on about 2 hours but he leaked pretty much after his first wee, then after i jiggled it about a bit he seemed ok didnt get any wetter anyway it seemed too like miss the insert and hit the sides, he only seems too leak from one side was the same yesterday with the bambinex, so far iv tryed bambinex teddy, easy peasy bumble, tots bots and the fuzzi bunz, fuzzi bunz is the best so far the babminex teddy was lovely but again he seemed too pee out of the side of it :-s left too arrive is the itti the BG and the wonderoo!


----------



## anothersquish

hmm see now I dont like any of the ones youve tried so far LOL How many times has it been prewashed? 

You may get on better with the others but have you tried Flips or swaddlebees (same maker as Blueberry) We get a fab fit with swaddlebees and Flips and the SBs are on offer at the moment :)


----------



## boltonlass

My fuzzis tend to leak at the moment. Just keep fiddling with the settings hoping to get it right. I did try one with a flip insert in and that was miles better so i just wonder if the inserts are no good for us :shrug:

Agree with squish - keep trying and get some flips - theyre brill :thumbup:


----------



## Zarababy1

ooo yeah i'll try some flips! i really do want them too work but i cant be doing with leakage!!!


----------



## sjbno1

I tried my flips today and they havent leaked (woop woop) and i've been having lots of problems with nappies :dohh: although I only own BG and a blueberry :rofl:

JL - Hope you managed to sort the problem out - is it nappy rash that your describing (sorry if i've read it all wrong :blush: ) :hugs:

AS - where are the swaddlebees on offer hun? x


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah JL if its nappy rash try matanium cream its yellow, works wonders charlies got nappy rash exactly like that atm poor kid!


----------



## anothersquish

Swaddlebees £9.10 BARGAIN!!
https://www.babykind.co.uk/swaddlebeesordercolours.htm

they have other good offers too!


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks AS :D I will have a look - just looked at the easy peasy website suggested on Kotas thread about inserts :D ohhh all these new bookmarks :D


----------



## JayleighAnn

There's no rash just blood :shrug: I'm not sure if it's his poo burning his bum?? I'd understand if he was left in it for ages but he was in it 10mins max :wacko: 
lfernie what's a fissure? He doesn't seem to be in pain when he poo's just after and when I wipe. He has been constipated though and poo wasn't his normal poo it was rank :sick:


----------



## sjbno1

Just a quick question, when he gets this is it in accordance with something hes eaten maybe? I have a friend whos little girl used to turn certain foods acidic so it would result in her bum bleeding - no rash just blood?! just a thought? :hugs:


----------



## anothersquish

oh poor H, just seen. I know my older one had this but he was in sposies. I just plastered him in fullers earth cream and that did the trick eventually. I cant remember how old he was.....probably 7/8 months as I know he was eating.


----------



## Lunaty

fissure is the inside of his anal canal that has split a bit, it is very very soar but only for a while after a poo.. (at least it was with me when i had one after birth..) but even straining can cause one.. and baby's tend to have it more commonly/..


----------



## lfernie

WSS ^^ and if he's constipated he'll likely be straining. I think you can get stool softeners or something from the Docs if that's what it is x


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> Swaddlebees £9.10 BARGAIN!!
> https://www.babykind.co.uk/swaddlebeesordercolours.htm
> 
> they have other good offers too!


must ... not.... :haha:


----------



## Lu28

Aww, hope Halen's feeling better soon hon xx We've sort of had something similar with Aisling where her bum sort of goes gooey, like her poo had really quickly eaten through her skin. It was horrible but it just seemed to clear up after a while with lots of sudocreme.


----------



## DolceBella

Hi!! Can I join the fluffy bum club?? :)

We finally switched to exclusive cloth nappies about 3 weeks ago, and I'm loving it! We're using Thirsties AIOs and fitteds with covers. Anyone have experience with these??

Also, for the US mums... what do you use, and where did you get them? I found it a challenge to find all the cute nappies that the UK has available.

Thanks! Karen


----------



## Lunaty

DolceBella said:


> Hi!! Can I join the fluffy bum club?? :)
> 
> We finally switched to exclusive cloth nappies about 3 weeks ago, and I'm loving it! We're using Thirsties AIOs and fitteds with covers. Anyone have experience with these??
> 
> Also, for the US mums... what do you use, and where did you get them? I found it a challenge to find all the cute nappies that the UK has available.
> 
> Thanks! Karen

:hi: welcome to the fluffy bums club LOL

I know that she is from the US:
https://www.muttaqinbaby.com/

there must be some others too but cant come to them atm.. :)

Ahh yes how could i forget:
https://www.holdenslanding.com/gallery/1?VS=1#pict

And Grow baby is located in the US too:
https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/


----------



## JayleighAnn

I realised what a fissure was after I posted :blush:
I'm not sure if it's food he's not eaten anything different to what he normally eats, but I've been retrying dairy as I had chocolate at Easter and he wasn't sick so I thought maybe his reflux had gone and if wasn't a dairy intolerance it was just the dairy aggrevating his reflux, but the only thing I can think is it's the dairy I've been having?? He's done a poo this morning and no blood but his little bum is still sore :(


----------



## JayleighAnn

Lunaty said:


> DolceBella said:
> 
> 
> Hi!! Can I join the fluffy bum club?? :)
> 
> We finally switched to exclusive cloth nappies about 3 weeks ago, and I'm loving it! We're using Thirsties AIOs and fitteds with covers. Anyone have experience with these??
> 
> Also, for the US mums... what do you use, and where did you get them? I found it a challenge to find all the cute nappies that the UK has available.
> 
> Thanks! Karen
> 
> :hi: welcome to the fluffy bums club LOL
> 
> I know that she is from the US:
> https://www.muttaqinbaby.com/
> 
> there must be some others too but cant come to them atm.. :)
> 
> Ahh yes how could i forget:
> https://www.holdenslanding.com/gallery/1?VS=1#pict
> 
> And Grow baby is located in the US too:
> https://www.thenaturalbabyco.com/Click to expand...

There is Prestons Pants, Goodmamas, Kissluvs. Ummm.... I can't think of more but check out www.diaperswappers.com it's an American nappy forum and they have loads of WAHM's who make gorgeous nappies


----------



## saraendepity

WSS :):)

so pleased Halen didnt have any blood this morning, i know this is gonna sound a bit TMI buut was it fresh bright red blood??


----------



## JayleighAnn

He did another poo about half hour after that one and there was blood again :(

Yeah it's bright red fresh wet blood. It's not coming from his bumhole where I'd expect it if it was a fissure, but from just in front of his bumhole, u know the (urgghh tmi!) darker wrinkly ( :haha: )bit in front. Thats what makes me think it's like burning him? He had it last week and it was his bum crack bleeding where the poo had gone??


----------



## Jetters

anothersquish said:


> Swaddlebees £9.10 BARGAIN!!
> https://www.babykind.co.uk/swaddlebeesordercolours.htm
> 
> they have other good offers too!

Thanks! But grrrrr must.not.spend!


----------



## CountingDown

Morning everyone! I was wondering can anyone reccommend me a bright printed nappy? All the nappies I have apart from my flips are minky and I really fancy added some bright prints to my stash now xx


----------



## sjbno1

JL - Maybe it is a intolerence to dairy? could you cut it out again and see what happens? also have you tried ringing NHS direct? maybe they can give you some further advice or I used a website called patient .co.uk :hugs:

Welcome Dolcebella :D 

Grrrrrr non fluffy bum related - I have the most miserable baby today :( shes been crying since about 9.30am! and has only just gone down for a sleep after wearing herself out :( its horrible as I feel so bad that she was testing my patience so much that I had to walk away several times :( sometimes crying constantely makes me feel like such a bad mum :(


----------



## Maffie

Sarah :hugs: when Noah is like that all we can do is walk him in the pram or attach to the boob


----------



## sjbno1

I was going to take her for a walk but gave her a bottle and she eventually settled herself down so I've just popped her down for a nap - think we may take a stroll into town this afternoon and get some air :D


----------



## Twiglet

Sarah, Caitlyn did that to me yesterday and now my mum's refusing to have her tonight despite saying she'd babysit because we have plans :growlmad: so I feel your pain :hugs:

Jayleigh: Haven't a clue hun! Hope it clears up asap.


----------



## sjbno1

oh no Twig :( not good will return you a :hugs: too! hope she changes her mind! I'm just letting Izzie sleep - shes been up there for nearly 2 hours so will take her for lunch soon but dreading it! :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

I have heat stroke (mild fortunately) Imean ffs....seriously its April!

Still thats what poo picking in a field whilst babywearing having stupidly put on a thermal fleece jumper as it was still cold at 6am will do. I has a headacheeeee


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh poor you Squish.

She wont change her mind Sarah! She said she'll have her friday and saturday next weekend...well I dont care about next weekend, it's this weekend I have plans for :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

I'd be telling her she'll be missing out then. 

:hugs: squish

Jayleigh i'd give nhs direct a ring, sounds sore.


----------



## Twiglet

It just peeves me off if I'm honest...I know she does us a favour but it's basically because my cat [Gizmo] that stays at mums has had kittens and mum is being a turd and getting up to check on them...and she just point blank said nope. I'm not having her when she's like that [fair enough] I'm tired and need my sleep...erm you do 2 hours a day and have just had a 2 week holiday :dohh:

I love her to bits but I'm so annoyed today :(


----------



## anothersquish

Rubbish that shes let you down :( Can I babysit for you instead? I have to go to OHs mothers birthday tonight....YUK!!!! The meal also doesnt start til 9...yes NINE pm and Im expected to take my 10 week old and 5yr old to this meal at NINE at night when both of them would normally be in bed. Id love to duck out completely but it would cause serious issues so Im gonna have to go, stay an hour and then come home and leave OH there (poor OH!!) not happy as they are all going to the pub before hand (we arent obviously) so they will all be drunk by the time they sit down for the meal...they will want to hold Theo and I wont let them as they will have been drinking...gonna go down so well :doh:
maybe I can make this heatstroke last and say I cant possibly go.


----------



## Twiglet

Urgh the dreaded MIL's :sick: 

Poor you! And nine p.m?! I cant eat at that time of night generally...poor boys too! 

Hope the hour passes quickly for you!


----------



## kirsten1985

:hugs: Jayleigh. Freya has only had it from inside her bum before, when her poo has been too hard. Are you using any cream on it? Maybe he just has really bad teething poos atm or something like, Freya has got red skin from teething poos before, and thats with a poo being on her skin for about a min, so I guess 10 mins could make it bleed?


----------



## Maffie

kirsten1985 said:


> :hugs: Jayleigh. Freya has only had it from inside her bum before, when her poo has been too hard. Are you using any cream on it? Maybe he just has really bad teething poos atm or something like, Freya has got red skin from teething poos before, and thats with a poo being on her skin for about a min, so I guess 10 mins could make it bleed?

I think Jayleigh is on a ban from BnB hun so dont think she'll be able to reply.


----------



## anothersquish

aye Jayleigh has been banned for a week *no comment*


----------



## DolceBella

I see in all your gorgeous bum pics that LO's wear minky and fleecy materials with no covers over them. Covers aren't necessary?? (sorry.. still new at this)

Karen :)


----------



## sjbno1

HI Karen - I have a BB minky and I dont use a cover for that :D I think some you have to but you dont have to with a BB!


----------



## anothersquish

some nappies have built in PUL behind the minky/fleece so they dont need seperate wraps :)


----------



## Lunaty

JayleighAnn said:


> He did another poo about half hour after that one and there was blood again :(
> 
> Yeah it's bright red fresh wet blood. It's not coming from his bumhole where I'd expect it if it was a fissure, but from just in front of his bumhole, u know the (urgghh tmi!) darker wrinkly ( :haha: )bit in front. Thats what makes me think it's like burning him? He had it last week and it was his bum crack bleeding where the poo had gone??

Thats a fissure too darling.. ive had that (or still have really) .. it sucks as t get aggravated every time you have to go.. i have to be soo careful with what i eat and have stuff to make it soft and regular and im still having issues... :nope:

Make sur eyou take him to the docs who can give you a cream to put on it.. so at least it doenst get worse :)


----------



## Monkeh

Omg I neeeed more wnnn. I put Dexter's new one on him last night (not prewashed, bad me :blush:) and the outside wasn't even close to damp this morning. Usually his nappy is soaked through. I'm impressed :D


----------



## Lunaty

i cant wait to try mine.. :D i really hope this will last him a bit...


----------



## Jetters

A while ago someone in NP posted a link to a funky website where you could buy cool t-shirts for dads that had matching baby vests too... ie full pint and half pint, and a oak tree and a acorn- but I can't find it! 

Anyone?


----------



## Lu28

I really really want to buy my custom WN but can't seem to get myself to push the buy button - I want it!! :hissy:


----------



## Maffie

thekidswindow sells them


----------



## Rachel_C

Jetters said:


> A while ago someone in NP posted a link to a funky website where you could buy cool t-shirts for dads that had matching baby vests too... ie full pint and half pint, and a oak tree and a acorn- but I can't find it!
> 
> Anyone?

Was it twistedtwee.co.uk?


----------



## Rachel_C

Lu28 said:


> I really really want to buy my custom WN but can't seem to get myself to push the buy button - I want it!! :hissy:

Do it do it do it!!!


----------



## Jetters

YES thanks Rachel!!!


----------



## Kota

Lu28 said:


> I really really want to buy my custom WN but can't seem to get myself to push the buy button - I want it!! :hissy:

PUSHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

PUSHHHHHH the button!! :haha:


----------



## Lu28

:haha: You lot are evil! DH plied me with white wine this afternoon so the button might just accidentally get pushed! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

ooooh what custom are you getting (not that im allowed to look at more nappies).


----------



## Kota

Lu28 said:


> :haha: You lot are evil! DH plied me with white wine this afternoon so the button might just accidentally get pushed! :lol:


perfect!! then you can blame it on him and say that it wasn't your fault you were tipsy and couldn't resist! :winkwink:


----------



## Lu28

I want to get a BTP pocket in this minkee fabric:

https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=505

I was going to get this embroidery on the back:

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/rainbowclownfish.jpg[/IMG]

And this as a topper on the front:

[IMG]https://i329.photobucket.com/albums/l393/nualamcanally/Topper.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Kota

good choice!


----------



## Maffie

oooooh i looked at the clown fish on a lagoon minkee. nice nice choice


----------



## Kota

HELP please!!

I really want a nappy on cnt, but it needs a wrap, which if I can find an embroidery for I may just get made from WN.
But can anyone suggest where I'd get a 'very hungry caterpillar' embroidery from?? :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

awwww I love that! I've been trying to decide what nappy I want - decided Izzie needs a custom one lol but cant seem to decide and then get confused with all the options :wacko:


----------



## CountingDown

Does anyone have any nappy experience about happy heinys? I have just ordered one but dont know anything about them really.....


----------



## Lunaty

I had a small sized one for my boy.. once it started fitting it was wonderful :D it has lovely soft leg elastics and lasts quite awhile.. the broad velco just gives it a nice and easy fit :thumbup: he only just grew out of it at 7.5 kg's..


----------



## sam#3

pointless post really but we sed our brand new squishy yummy HL bedbug today and it is so lush :D
its the softest squidgeyist nappy ever!! we used it without a wrap and kept checking it thinking the outside would be damp but it stayed really dry.... were in love with it!!! :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

I got my money back for the BBs!!! Yayyyyyyyy! 
Ittis finally ordered, so excited!!


----------



## Kota

yay!!!!


----------



## DolceBella

Does anyone use Thirsties brand? This is the only brand I've used so far.. just wondering how they compare to others.


----------



## Lunaty

:wohoo: squish!!! Glad you got your pennies back from that aweful person!


----------



## thelilbump

As for the hungry Catipillar, i think that might be copyrighted? may be wrong though


----------



## thelilbump

Yay squish glad u got pennies back!


----------



## anothersquish

me too, now I feel better about ordering the Amber. 
I confessed to OH last night too....he says "thats the most expensive piece of jewellery you have ever bought yourself" ahahaha hes right too.


----------



## thelilbump

lol! hopefully the amber will help, do you need it to help releive pain or just soemthing for theo to twiddle with? 

I don't think i've ever brought myself expensive jewellrey, costume jewellrey etc yes but never anything really expensive, leave that 2 the OH :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

both! I was looking at nursing necklaces anyway as I keep getting scratched or he grabs my top and strangles me :rofl: but I get minor aches and pains so if it helps that even a teeny tiny bit it would be fab!

TBH I dont remeber when I last bought myself any form of jewellery, was probably a costume type thing from sainsburys for about £4 LOL


----------



## Jetters

:dance: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo:

I'm viable today! Go Bean go!


----------



## sugarpuff

Jetters said:


> :dance: :headspin: :happydance: :wohoo:
> 
> I'm viable today! Go Bean go!

yay ! not long till baby fluff in action :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

whooo happy viable day!!!


----------



## Bekkiboo

:wohoo: Gosh that's flown by. I remember when you first popped in, think it was when you were about 14 weeks? 

Ladies I need ideas for Marks birthday on Saturday. I haven't got him anything but wanted to do something special for him but don't know what?

Well I have an idea but not sure how Cassidy would be because it would mean having to leave her with Nanny for the whole day. Not to mention, it doesn't take much for my boobs to become uncomfortable these days, could you imagine the pain if a paintball hit them? :haha:

I guess I shouldn't feel so bad if it doesn't happen. I didn't do anything for my last birthday AND I didn't get a present either.

Oh and my niece broke both of her arms at the weekend. She's five and fell off a climbing frame. Poor little mite has both arms in plaster and can't eat or drink by herself, go to the toilet by herself or pretty much anything that involves the use of her arms by herself.


----------



## princessellie

woohoo jetters!

x


----------



## Kota

Gooooooooo Jetters!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Congratulations Jestters, tis a good feelin' indeed


----------



## Rachel_C

Yay Jetters! You're waaay viable now then!

Bekki, are you keen to go paintballing yourself or could you just send him with a mate? I know what I'd do lol. Sorry to hear about your niece, sounds horrible. This is a stupid suggestion but in Asda a while ago in the party section they had really long straws, like a metre long - might help her drink by herself, or at least laugh!


----------



## Bekkiboo

:haha: I'd suggest them to her mother but she might think I'm 'interfering'!

I would actually like to try paintballing myself, I don't mind body shots but just concerned about the added sensitivity to pain when my boobs are at bursting point :haha: I think it would be wise to query whether women have specific body armer to protect their mammories LOL.

I'd send him with a friend but wanted us to do something together. You know spend a bit of quality time together. Besides, it could be good relationship therapy spending a day inflicting pain on eachother in a controlled environment. You know, get all that unspoken frustration out without breaking electrical equipment or plates :haha:


----------



## Rachel_C

I've seen the bruises inflicted by paintballing... get your running shoes on. Think the trick is to be good at hiding. Shooting each other does sound good, all in the name of fun of course!


----------



## lfernie

Thank God you got your money back Squish, and your poor neice bekki (bless her) well today is my 6 month breastfeeding milestone and I'm pretty happy. (might go get myself one of them blinkies) I think I shall order a new nappy as a treat :)


----------



## Lu28

Yay for viability Jetters and yay for 6 months lfernie - think you both deserve nappies to celebrate! :muaha:

Just ordered my Weenotions, very excited! :dance:


----------



## lfernie

Oh and I meant to say Congrats Jetters :happydance:


----------



## Monkeh

Yay Jetters! I remember posting a thread on my viable day too lol :D It's a great feeling!

Also congrats Lfernie on the bf milestone :)

Haha, so you ordered it then, Lu. Can't wait for pics when it arrives!


----------



## OmiOmen

I am wondering if I can join this group? I have used the natural parenting forum to get advice for a while now and feel like I fit in well here. I know I should be sticking to the pregnancy forums and not the parenting ones at the moment but I thought I would try and jump into this thread now since I am due on the 10th of May but expect to be given a c-section date for sooner than that tomorrow (unless I can avoid it, of course).

I have a bit of a nappy stash built up but am always looking to buy more because I am increasingly becoming obsessed with real nappies and have even convinced my Mum to knit me some shorties after reading about them on this forum. My stash to date is mostly pre-loved nappies so it is a low cost stash but I think it is a reasonable start.

View attachment 76441
View attachment 76442
View attachment 76443


----------



## Lu28

:hi: Hi OmiOmen, nice stash! :D


----------



## thelilbump

woop jetters! Congrats :happydance:

bekki - aww bless your neiece that must be pretty rough going


----------



## Bekkiboo

Wowee Omi that's a fab stash you have there! Welcome to NP hun x


----------



## Maffie

Congrats Jetters :happydance: keep him a cooking

welcome Omi :hi:

Congrats lfernie :yipee:

Bekki poor niece, paintballing sounds fun. I liked lazer quest, bet paintballing would be good way to take frustrations out on OH :haha:

Well up early again as cant sleep. Noah has a feed and zonks back out and im left wide awake (bet i'll be knackered later)


----------



## Lunaty

hate when that happens Maffie... always happens at the worst times too haha


----------



## Maffie

OH thinks im not sleeping right as Noah wakes me up alot (well I wake up to any slight noise he makes even sighs) so OH thinks its time for Noah to go in is own room :argh:

He does sleep well when not disturbed so I can see OH's point of view but im not sure im ready even if Noah is, but im like this :coffee: every day


----------



## Lunaty

o dear... i must admit i slept so much better when he went to his own room though i was a bit unsure in the beginning.. thank god dh was very supportive in whatever i anted to do :)


----------



## Maffie

OH is supportive in the nappies and BFing, but this he is sure its the right thing to do.


----------



## Lu28

Have to say I slept so much better once Aisling was in her own room too and she slept for longer stretches too so it seemed to work for us. When does your DH want to make the move? We got an angelcare monitor for peace of mind when she moved, definitely helped.


----------



## anothersquish

I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti, I hate Itti

Right I feel better now.


----------



## Lunaty

ohh oohhh.. wing drop allert?!


----------



## Maffie

Lu he refuses to have one of the monitors says it will make me more anxious and that i'll keep checking it works. He wants Noah to move at 6 months (that's Thats Thursday :cry:)

Squish why itti hating? out weeing? droop?


----------



## anothersquish

fucking up orders. HATE itti.


----------



## Lu28

My DH used to hate those monitors too but when we moved her I kept waking up at night and wasn't able to go back to sleep til I went in and checked that she was still breathing so I got even less sleep - he soon saw the light!

What's with the Ittis? We're getting wing drop every now and then with the larges...


----------



## Lu28

anothersquish said:


> fucking up orders. HATE itti.

Not again :growlmad:


----------



## Lunaty

jeezzz.. thats pretty bad what have they messed up now>!?


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie where does Noah sleep? Do you co-sleep or is he in a cot? Leyla's cot was right next to our bed and I would wake up every time she moved. I rearranged the furniture so now she's at the furthest point from our bed but still in our room and we both get more sleep (except for evil teething pains :growlmad:) but I'm not worrying about her. It's a good half way step before moving her into her own room, not that we HAVE another room for her yet!

Uh oh squish, sounds like itti is feeling your wrath...


----------



## Zarababy1

put a nappy on both boys thismorning! Harry had on a easy peasy bumble (with wrap :rofl: which was soooo chunky!) charlie had on a tots bots, Harry STILL leaked! and charlie cryed and cryed "wee wee, wee wee" wouldnt pee in it!!! was getting his potty and everything crying his eyes out trying too pull it off! Im still holding out for the itti to work for me! since the rest have leaked!!! but im afraid too say charlie wont be switching too cloth :-( even tho i really wanted them both in them its just not fair on charlie he doesnt like it! dont want him holding his wee in poor lad! Ah well wont be in nappys for too much longer anyway! i WILL persist with harry tho!


----------



## Rachel_C

Is Charlie about ready for potty training then? Cos when you'd be thinking about switching to those disposable pull up pants, you could get cloth ones instead. Seeing as you'd be changing what he wears anyway, maybe then would be a better time to try? Sure it would save you a lot of money on sposies!

Don't know about the leaking... maybe if you posted some photos of him in fluff we could see if the fit looks ok etc?


----------



## Twiglet

I hate itti toooooooooooo! They dont accomadate for Caitlyn's bum :haha:


----------



## littlestar

Rachel_C said:


> Is Charlie about ready for potty training then? Cos when you'd be thinking about switching to those disposable pull up pants, you could get cloth ones instead. Seeing as you'd be changing what he wears anyway, maybe then would be a better time to try? Sure it would save you a lot of money on sposies!
> 
> Don't know about the leaking... maybe if you posted some photos of him in fluff we could see if the fit looks ok etc?

you could introduce them as big boys pants.
he is obviously 'aware' of wetness now, if he's comfy in sposies it's probably because he can't feel the wetness in them.

cloth training pants still have an absorbent core which will hold 1 accident. stops leg trickle i guess.


----------



## Maffie

Noah's in a cot about 4 or 5 feet away from me, OH knows im waking every hour and still doesn't want a monitor, he say's I need to deal with my anxiety :shrug:


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn slept a lot better once in her own room...but she didn't go till 7.5 months :blush: 

She used to wake up when we went to bed.


----------



## princessellie

maffie, why dont you tell your OH to piss off, if you want a monitor get one :shrug: paul would really get a slap if he tried to tell me what i could and couldnt do :growlmad:

x


----------



## Maffie

I know, I dont mind not having a normal monitor but I want one of those sensor ones. Everyone says im just paranoid.


----------



## princessellie

the breathing ones? i wanted one of those when leyla was newborn but we could never afford one, it does get better as they get older but its always there, my mam checks on us still when we're there lmfao

x


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone for the congrats :D i've been over here in NP for ten weeks (and spent a fortune :rofl:) hehehe!

And welcome Omi, I have about 50 nappies in my stash too but apart from 3-4 they are all preloved, too :)


----------



## anothersquish

Twiglet said:


> I hate itti toooooooooooo! They dont accomadate for Caitlyn's bum :haha:

You not getting on with the large I sent you then ?


----------



## anothersquish

oh and Itti didnt have all the medium giraffes I PAID FOR IN FULL yesterday....I mean seriously FOR FUCKS SAKE!!!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

littlestar said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> Is Charlie about ready for potty training then? Cos when you'd be thinking about switching to those disposable pull up pants, you could get cloth ones instead. Seeing as you'd be changing what he wears anyway, maybe then would be a better time to try? Sure it would save you a lot of money on sposies!
> 
> Don't know about the leaking... maybe if you posted some photos of him in fluff we could see if the fit looks ok etc?
> 
> you could introduce them as big boys pants.
> he is obviously 'aware' of wetness now, if he's comfy in sposies it's probably because he can't feel the wetness in them.
> 
> cloth training pants still have an absorbent core which will hold 1 accident. stops leg trickle i guess.Click to expand...

Oh yeah thats an idea! hes pretty much ready i think but i cant help but think hes a little bit too young hes not 2 for another 2 months, hes very aware of when he needs a wee and he knows when hes done a poo but doesnt seem too be able too tell us before hand yet! think once he gets too his 2nd birthday then i'll probably start with training pants! anyway on the nappy front im trying a wonderoo atm been on for almost 2 hours no leaks!! wooop


----------



## princessellie

i love my wonderoos :)

got wing drop when she was smaller but now they fit lovely

x


----------



## Zarababy1

i'll definatly be buying more! had a look too see if he was even slightly wet doesnt even look like hes pee'd!


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> I know, I dont mind not having a normal monitor but I want one of those sensor ones. Everyone says im just paranoid.

I tend to think that if you're worried it's a natural instinct and I try to follow my instincts now after wishing I had in the past!


----------



## Maffie

I dont think men can understand how women feel. peaking of feelings im feeling rough. I keep getting a weird pain kinda in my womb area :shrug: Really sharp pains on the left side :(


----------



## lfernie

I sometimes get what I think are sharp pains in my ovaries but I don't know what it is :shrug: and I have a sore tailbone and I keep fainting so basically I'm falling apart :rofl:

I really just think you don't realise how much having a baby takes out of you but hope you feel better x


----------



## Rachel_C

Is it kind of a twitchy pain? Probably way too early for you but my mum swears that since having children, she felt ovulation as twitching in her ovaries.


----------



## sugarpuff

i feel ovulation, ah the joys of being a woman... at least i ovulate these days, which is a novelty for me ! lol


----------



## Twiglet

Well the large fits Squish but she outpee's it in 2 hours and literally has around a month left in them I think.


----------



## Maffie

I think im quite a few days past ovulation dates. My tail bone hurts but thats cos i fell on it last week :haha:


----------



## Maffie

Actually i shouldn't ovulaae on the pill im taking :shrug: (im back on the pill i fell pregnant on cos they said i must of took it wrong) the wonders of getting a tummy bug hey.


----------



## Blob

Anyone any tips on nasty nappy rash?? Tabs has never had it yet and although i put sudocrem on it and let her run around with no nappy it just seems to be getting worse :nope:


----------



## princessellie

strip wash

we were getting very bad nappy rash which only got better when we put her in disposables oddly, i strip washed and it got better, maybe try that :)

x


----------



## Blob

Yuck i have so many nappies its going to take a week :cry: Its only just appeared its so annoying. I may have to put her in sposies for a while then :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

do you have any lanolin? lanolin is fabby for nappy rash.


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Well the large fits Squish but she outpee's it in 2 hours and literally has around a month left in them I think.

squish wears ittis?! :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

Rachel_C said:


> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Well the large fits Squish but she outpee's it in 2 hours and literally has around a month left in them I think.
> 
> squish wears ittis?! :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

i wears them on me head like a hat!


----------



## angela1234

Bum Genius cloth all the way here. They have lasted over a year and I am looking forward to using them with our second child coming in June!


----------



## Lu28

Monkeh said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twiglet said:
> 
> 
> Well the large fits Squish but she outpee's it in 2 hours and literally has around a month left in them I think.
> 
> squish wears ittis?! :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:

I'm having issues with my large Weenotions cow nappy. It doe fit her now quite well although it's tightened at the tightest popper. Instead of having wing droop, I have the wings coming out the top of the nappy - does that mean it's still too big? Doesn't seem like it is at the waist :shrug:


----------



## Maffie

all my mediums do that lu as noah is still a bit diddy for them

blob bepantham is much better than sudocrem


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: she loves the Itti's you seeee.


----------



## sjbno1

Blob, I swear by bepantham too - much better than sudacream :) I found sudacream seem to irratate the rash more :(


----------



## princessellie

bepanthen worked really well for us but the rash came back no matter what i used, and then the bepanthen did nothing when i used it again, think shes become immune to it lol

x


----------



## Zarababy1

try metanium it comes in a yellow tube they sell it in asda n stuff its amazing iv never seen nappy rash clear up so fast ever!


----------



## Maffie

boobie milk works no nappy rash too


----------



## Zarababy1

got the itti at last! love it! no leaks yet fits lovely and its not chunky at all! its pre-loved so its probaly been washed loads but im gunna buy some new ones now i know i like them! it came with 2 inserts :-s confused me a bit im only using one atm but the other one looks bulky as anything! dont think i need it tho!


----------



## Maffie

Zarababy1 said:


> got the itti at last! love it! no leaks yet fits lovely and its not chunky at all! its pre-loved so its probaly been washed loads but im gunna buy some new ones now i know i like them! it came with 2 inserts :-s confused me a bit im only using one atm but the other one looks bulky as anything! dont think i need it tho!

are the inserts a trifold and hourglass (if so its a snap in one)


----------



## Zarababy1

Maffie said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> got the itti at last! love it! no leaks yet fits lovely and its not chunky at all! its pre-loved so its probaly been washed loads but im gunna buy some new ones now i know i like them! it came with 2 inserts :-s confused me a bit im only using one atm but the other one looks bulky as anything! dont think i need it tho!
> 
> are the inserts a trifold and hourglass (if so its a snap in one)Click to expand...

yeah! i tryed it with just the hourglass in, was good, only i opend it too have a look and didnt put it back on properly after about 2 hours had leakage! haha


----------



## littlestar

:dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

lol you wont get long out of it if you just use the hour glass, their still trim with thr trifold in too x


----------



## Zarababy1

got a good two hours out of it anyway! try again tomorrow eh haha, shall i put them both in or just the trifold?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

It's meant for both, really. They're still a very trim fit with both, I find.


----------



## Zarababy1

thanks hun! i shall try it with both! what all the AIO ittis like? does anyone know?? any diffrent too the SIO? x


----------



## Kota

i've just moved from small sio's to med AIO's and while i've only used the AIO's today, I've not noticed a massive difference in the two..


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah thats a med that iv got, maybe i'll buy a mix of the two! i like them and the wonderoos, any other nappies anyone wants too recomend?! i like the AIO pocket nappies! fuzzi bunz itti and wonderoos all got thumbs up now im looking for somthing jazzy!


----------



## Kota

WEE NOTIONS!!!

lol


----------



## Zarababy1

bit pricey! but might have to treat my self ;-)


----------



## Kota

there's often preloved ones going on cnt so you can try the fit with one of them before breaking the bank designing your own,


----------



## Kota

I'm so proud of my OH, he just did a nappy change and used the reusable wipes to clean up the poonami without me even having to tell him.


----------



## Maffie

Well done Kota's OH. My OH is great at using all the reusable nappies and wipes, although he knows I wont use baby wipes and only carry them in desperate emergencies. :haha:

Zara I tried both sio and aio I preferred the aio but Noah started out weeign them so we boosted with a small booster and while this worked I still got the odd leak O(I think it's because the rise is quite short and Noah is super long)

Well just got Noah to bed, had to walk around town (up and down hills) for hour and half to calm him down, poor mite is suffering with his teeth.


----------



## kiwimama

For all the issy bear fans - They have just put out a new catalogue on their facebook fan page. Lots of new prints and a whole lot more new minky ones!


----------



## Blob

Thanks for all the help on nappyrash...have put her in disposables at night she is SUCH a heavy wetter i seem to be loading up her nappies so she doesnt soak through during the night so will have to see if i have to keep using them at nights :cry:

:( she doesnt feed anymore maffie she dicided to stop in Jan booo


----------



## Maffie

Im just about to attempt night time nappies.

awww Sarah babies are sometimes ready before us arent they :hugs:

I need a decent remedy for headaches


----------



## Zarababy1

took harry too see the HV today in his fluff! everyone was amazed haha beeing nosey asking questions about it  looks cute as tho!


----------



## Zarababy1

just had our first fluff poo!!!! Hahah in the itti too, didnt leak but i did get it right after he done it! he missed the instert! god i hope it doesnt stain its still that bight yellow baby poo!


----------



## Twiglet

If it does leave a mark just leave it on the window sill and it'll sun out :thumbup:

Caitlyn always misses the inserts :dohh: so I'm constantly sunning...moonlight works too!


----------



## Maffie

napisan is good as is vanish soap bar for poo stains


----------



## Zarababy1

i poped it straight in too the sink and rinsed it out, then put it in the bucket with the other wet ones? todays our first FULL day in fluff! doing well so far!


----------



## Twiglet

It'll probably come out then :) 

Napisan is good for stains too but I remember reading somewhere that it can do something to the elastic on nappies over time. I still use it though if I have a bad stain :blush:


----------



## sjbno1

i've been using the bambino mio stuff when washing mine and powder bold? should I only use the bambino mio stuff every now and then?

Also does anyone use liquid washing stuff on there nappies?! I hate power so messy lol


----------



## Zarababy1

i use small and mighty on everything x


----------



## buttonnose82

My small itti's arrived today so I thought I'd measure them against the nappies I make and well they are almost to the mm exactly the same size as mine hehe, the only place they differ is between the legs, mine are a tiny bit wider but thats because I haven't sewn mine with a huge internal booster so will hold additional boosters better because I figured boosting to babies needs is better and means you get a trimmer nappy,

pointless but made me giggle to see they are identical sizes hehe


----------



## sjbno1

oh really - hmmm well i've been using fairy on all our normal clothes but as its liquid I was buying bold for Izzies nappies but just seems silly to use two different things iykwim :D


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah i just use the non-bio persil on everything and comfort pure too, i used too use surf lavender powder on our clothes and lavender comfort but i was sick of washing everything in diffrent things so now it all gets washed in that, harrys got really sensative skin (very unlike charlie!) and his clothes and nappies are fine on him xx

edit: the small and mighty can be expensive so i buy loads when its on offer, like in sainsurys it was £1.99 a bottle does 20 washes so i bought about 8 bottles!


----------



## Twiglet

I use that new fairy non bio squeezy tube thing! Mainly because it's cute...

I'm off now ladies, speak to you all later :flower:


----------



## sjbno1

squeezy tube?! dont think i have seen that lol


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh it's ace! It's the gel washing stuff. 

Washes my nappies really well too :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

I love fairy I always stock up when I go to costco.

Thing is it now takes quite a few washer loads to do all my nappies (just got a load on and a load of large are going in next ready to be put away)


----------



## Twiglet

Argh yeah! I have tonnes waiting to be washed and it's at least two washes...and need to do them later as they're my night nappies! :dohh: 

I might just handwash them later. We'll see :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

I prefer the Gels to wash my nappies, gets them sparkly and I dont even use 1/4 the amount so really economical


----------



## Maffie

The suns out for all the nappy drying today too :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

I has nappies outside :)


----------



## Zarababy1

iv got non that need washing! well i have 2 that need washing but not enuff too put a wash on! boooo i really need too start buying more now i know which ones i like!


----------



## buttonnose82

Zarababy1 said:


> iv got non that need washing! well i have 2 that need washing but not enuff too put a wash on! boooo i really need too start buying more now i know which ones i like!

What you waiting for then? stop chatting and start buying lol, we won't tell your hubby..... honest! 

I take it non wrap nappies are the best for you hehe


----------



## ImisMummy

https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0652.jpg
Imi in her first ever huggalugs
You girls have converted me......
now to buy a pair to match every t-shirt....hmmmm


----------



## buttonnose82

oh my goodness! how cute!!!


----------



## ImisMummy

shes just a little poser.
dont know who she takes after
:haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

with cuteness like that she can pose all she likes!!!

I want my baby nowwwwwwwwww


----------



## Twiglet

Cute! :)

I have green and animal print baby legs! They're ace :dance:


----------



## ImisMummy

im going to get a pair to match every single nappy!


----------



## Twiglet

I like! 

Caitlyn has such big thigh rolls that sometimes I have to leave them under her knee like leg warmers tehe! 

I want to get some pink and another pair of green ones for when I dye my terry nappies :D


----------



## Maffie

aaaarg Noah is investigating the velcro on his nappies!!!!


----------



## Twiglet

uh-oh the dreaded velcro attack begins! :|


----------



## Maffie

Nooooo it cant, I have way too many nappies for that, just put some clothes on him :haha: He fishes inside his vest for the velcro :dohh:


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: hopefully he'll get bored of it after a few days...Caitlyn never did so I hope Noah does!


----------



## Maffie

At least most of the velcro ones are plain like the pop ins..... he started playing with his todger as well today too :dohh:

Think I might have to treat us to a new nappy to celebrate his half birthday and his 6 months of boobie juice. :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

Happy half birthday! 

Ahh :rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

ImisMummy said:


> https://i744.photobucket.com/albums/xx89/ImiMummy/100_0652.jpg
> Imi in her first ever huggalugs
> You girls have converted me......
> now to buy a pair to match every t-shirt....hmmmm

she looks BEAUTIFUL! awwwwwwwww!!



buttonnose82 said:


> Zarababy1 said:
> 
> 
> iv got non that need washing! well i have 2 that need washing but not enuff too put a wash on! boooo i really need too start buying more now i know which ones i like!
> 
> What you waiting for then? stop chatting and start buying lol, we won't tell your hubby..... honest!
> 
> I take it non wrap nappies are the best for you heheClick to expand...

Im selling the ones i dont like, and yeah the AIO kinda thingys are much better for me! Im about too order 5 ittis for £62? anyone know if thats a good price or if i can get em cheaper elseware!? when iv orderd them im gunna start looking for some pre-loved ones that i like!


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Maffie - not good about the velcro - I've managed to avoid Izzie finding out about them as I give her a toy and we have a hard'ish buggy book at the side of the change mat that plays music should she get bored :rofl: 

Ohhhhh girls i'm feel so awful :( Last night Izzie had a bad evening and was awake every hour or so and I changed her nappy to find it red raw :noo: it wasnt like that when I put her nappy on but within a couple of hours was as red as anything :( anyway she wouldnt sleep and seemed restless (think its her teeth too) so gave her some calpol which settled her and she managed to drift off to sleep and sleep all night.

Anyway this morning my mum was here from 6.30 to look after Izzie whilst I went to work - so when Izzie woke she changed her bum and it was still red raw - my mums been changing them regularly today and also anytime she poos and her bottom is getting worse :cry: it looks like there are tiny blisters on it :cry: I've put some metanium on her bum and a disposable night nappy but just dont know what else to do :( also gave her lots of nappy free time when I got home and my mum did too when she got home (she was out today) and washed her bum with cotton wall which she cries when we do :( feeling so bad :(


----------



## Twiglet

Aww bless her! :hugs:

Zara are they preloved? I wouldn't pay that for preloved personally as you can get Itti's for £11 brand new.


----------



## Zarababy1

noo brandnew!


----------



## Twiglet

That's quite good, check out cheeks and cherries and fill your pants for their prices before buying :)


----------



## OmiOmen

I bought some disposable nappies because we are going to use them in the hospital because of not wanting the first few poop's to ruin our nappies but mostly since it would be hard to get round washing the nappies in hospital for a few days. We are still plan on using the disposables in hospital since it would be too inconvenient not to but my goodness, they are thin and look really odd! How can anyone want to use them!?!


----------



## Zarababy1

ohhh no shouldnt have recomended cheeks and cherrys too me! :rofl: i want this ....
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11332.html
and this....
https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/info_11474.html


and im gunna buy them both :rofl:

theres loads more i want but i will NOT buy them...not yet anyway haha


----------



## Twiglet

Bwahahaha! Cheeks and Cherries is bad! I spend way too much on there :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

i really could buy allll of the boyish cushie tushie prints and the bambooty ones there lovely! i picked them two as my fave gunna buy them!


----------



## Twiglet

Dont look at the weenotions website then :rofl: you'll buy lots!


----------



## Zarababy1

haha nooo once iv got a nice little pile of ones i like then i'll probably treat my self once a month! hehe if i can manage too be good anyway!


----------



## sjbno1

lol if you look at the WN website you will want a nappy off there :D I want a customised Izzie one :D


----------



## Twiglet

I *said* that...and haven't managed it all! :rofl: I always see one more I really like! Cloth is bad!


----------



## Zarababy1

haha yeah my HV was asking me if it really is cheaper i was like ummmmmmmm NAHHHH not when ur a total shopaholic as it is! now iv just got MORE too buy!:rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

iv been on the WN website i cant work it (dizzzzy) iv seen other peoples tho and i do LOVE them, Hummm maybe i should remind wobbles she said she'd buy me one when she was drunk on the phone the other night??? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

It is cheaper for me still as Caitlyn outpee's them. 

I would, weenotions as a present = ace and rare! :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

oo well maybe i might get one for xmas for harry! haha i'll end up buying my own before then, if i work out the website!


----------



## sjbno1

I've designed my nappy just need the money to pay for them lol


----------



## Zarababy1

i just had a go realllly dont get it :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

There's a place where you can view what the fabrics look like and then you design from there. It's scary at first but it's slowly understandable. I only bought my first custom made one last month from there :haha:


----------



## Blob

https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=102

https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=267

Links for fabrics and then just find the emroidery you want :thumbup:

OR if you go onto their FB page and see one you like you can email them the photo and get that one made up :happydance:


----------



## Zarababy1

thank youuuu, theres loads i like :lol:


----------



## Maffie

I think with weenotions you need to decide type of nappy first, so if you are going for one which doesn't need a wrap you are looking at WNSS which are sized or WNOS (Aplix or poppers) Then I'd say choose if you want it all one colour or if you'd like the back and front different colours/fabrics (I like 2 colours although I have a few border cut too). Then if you want embroidery add that.

If you are unsure about anything when you place the order they are great at emailing back to give ideas (I did this when getting a wrap made as they didnt have green tape to match the evergreen minkee)

I find AI2S and side snaps trimmer than the WNOS and I love the convenience of just snapping in a coordinated insert (But I just love the the WNOS as they dont seem to EVER get outpeed)


----------



## Blob

I love the WNSS cos i hate bulky nappies...never tried the AI2S though... hmmmm i might try!! I agree to that.... infact Laura (Twiggy56) when we went out Abigail had soaked hers to the max and still no leaks was fab!!


----------



## Maffie

The WN2IS are nice and trim (I just started tocking up on large ones)

Well my mini lala came today and im not loving it. I think ive been spoiled by my minkee nappies. Will try it but think it's a gonna already :cry:


----------



## Blob

Awww no which one did you get?

I really love mini lalas not sure why only issue on Tabs is that sometimes she gets rubbed by the aplix :(

Hmmm i quite like the idea of the WN2IS now :wacko:


----------



## Maffie

It's the taxi circles, love the pattern but dunno just not convinced. With the WN2IS I'd say they are a generous fit too as he has loads of growing space round the waist, I like you can get a 4 or 6 layer insert too so i can do a boy fold with it.


----------



## Blob

Ooooh that ones pretty :lol: Just keep trying i really like them....Tabs is a large so thats all good i will get tons of wear.

I said to OH i will get her 2 for her birthday :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOl i love my taxi circles Mini Lala.. it gets usd as son as it's out of the wash atm...
I really need some more soon.. mind you.. im almost over my limit hahah

ahh the french riviera and cathedral royal and then im good... i promise!!! LOL


----------



## OmiOmen

I found one review in the review thread but I was wondering if anyone else has used the Naughty Baby nappies? DH wants to get 12 at some point and I was wondering if they are any good?

I saw one thread about husbands bribing to get something they want in exchange for nappies and last nigh DH did it to me. He wanted a take-away and I said no, we could better spend the money on something else so he got me 4 totsbots rainbow wraps in exchange for us having a take-away. :thumbup: Anyone else have their partner try this?


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: YES! OH is buying me a connecta so he can buy himself some flashy wheels for his car without me moaning :rofl:

I'm selling some white NBs in great condition for £2.50 each posted if you wanna see what one is like first?


----------



## ImisMummy

haha that bribery thread was mine! he still hasnt got his playstation 2 but i have 15 nappies:haha:

but i must say, you ladies are EVIl pure evil

i just thought id peek at the weenotions website

and now i want them all!

but have no money :nope:


----------



## OmiOmen

DH said I can't buy anything else at all until a week or two after my little man is here thanks to the council tax bill. :growlmad: Which is especially a shame since I really wanted to get 5 Bamboozle Stretch nappies before he was here and now I have just read the review on the review thread saying how they are such a fantastic night nappy I really want some even more. 

My husband pretends not to understand my new obsession over my stash but he is always the first one to run to the door and open new nappies up and show them off to family. Plus, he is the only looking at the naughty baby nappies and picking out the colours! He also now wants to keep them for the next baby even though it was only a few weeks ago that he only wanted the one baby! So I think that although he is bribing me he will be the first to the door to see the new wraps. :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Oh you should tell him that this week is real nappy week and with 20% off on most sites it would be wrong to wait lol


----------



## Jetters

^ WSS!!!! :rofl:

I keep giving my poor OH mini heart attacks with all my talk of "when the NEXT baby arrives..." hehehehe!


----------



## OmiOmen

Lol, I am not sure much will work this month since it seems like half the people I know have birthdays in May. So I have to get my friends daughter, my MIL and my Grandma-in-law (same day as my c-section) a birthday gift and catch up and buy my mum's partner a birthday gift and a mothers day gift because I have not seen them yet and they are coming up right after the birth. Plus, the council tax bill it due and DH will have less pay while on paternity leave. So I have a rubbish few weeks when it comes to buying any new nappies or wraps. :growlmad: I really do feel moody about not buying anything for a few weeks because I can't stop myself from looking! 



Jetters said:


> I keep giving my poor OH mini heart attacks with all my talk of "when the NEXT baby arrives..." hehehehe!

My husband is giving me them! We agreed on just the one but I said in about 3-4 years time I might want a second if we have a bigger house and a bit more money but this pregnancy has put me off. Now all of a sudden he is talking about keeping the nappies for a second. :shock:


----------



## Rachel_C

The things I had to do to get a giraffe nappy... :rofl: Bribery is amazing though!

OmiOmen - you're having a baby, tell them all THAT's their gift and buy some more nappies :happydance: Or you know how you can sponsor a goat or something for people? Just write them all a letter saying for their gift, you have sponsored a nappy in their name :thumbup:


----------



## OmiOmen

Rachel_C said:


> The things I had to do to get a giraffe nappy... :rofl: Bribery is amazing though!:

Lol. :rofl:

Lol, I like the idea of sponsoring a nappy in their name! I have to say my friend said to get me something but I could not go without getting her daughter a gift. My family have basically bought all the baby things we needed otherwise I might have thought about it. :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

what do we think of harry with his baby legs then??  
https://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b250/xzaraxcorex/PICT1876.jpg

also got some lovely ones black with white stars! cant wait for the black itti too match!


----------



## ImisMummy

do WN do a black minkee fabric or hot pink elastic?
if not they should so i can co-ordinate with my babylegs!


----------



## Twiglet

Erm, I'm pretty sure they do a black fabric of some sort, I know they defo do cuddlesoft which is like minkee but cheaper :thumbup: 

Zara, the babylegs fit him really well! :thumbup: How did you find the itti's on him? Am very jealous right now as they've never fit Caitlyn :dohh:


----------



## sezzlebum

ImisMummy said:


> do WN do a black minkee fabric or hot pink elastic?
> if not they should so i can co-ordinate with my babylegs!


dunno bout the elastic, they dont have black minkee they have back cuddlesoft:flower:

zara he doesnt look amused lol cute pic


----------



## ImisMummy

when you get a name embroidered on do you have to tell them what color and how do you tell them?

sorry for all the q's im a new cloth bum


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

You just stick it on your order notes when buying x


----------



## ImisMummy

WN is confusing, far to much to fall in love with!


----------



## Zarababy1

Twiglet said:


> Erm, I'm pretty sure they do a black fabric of some sort, I know they defo do cuddlesoft which is like minkee but cheaper :thumbup:
> 
> Zara, the babylegs fit him really well! :thumbup: How did you find the itti's on him? Am very jealous right now as they've never fit Caitlyn :dohh:

I really like the ittis! I couldnt seem too get a decent fit on any other the other nappys i tryed there perfect, the rise is a little low so i dunno how we're gunna do when he's bigger hes quite a tall lad as it is, might have too try one on charlie just too see what i think, altho he would probably be better off with a large hes still well with in the aparent weight for a med!



sezzlebum said:


> ImisMummy said:
> 
> 
> do WN do a black minkee fabric or hot pink elastic?
> if not they should so i can co-ordinate with my babylegs!
> 
> 
> dunno bout the elastic, they dont have black minkee they have back cuddlesoft:flower:
> 
> zara he doesnt look amused lol cute picClick to expand...

:rofl: nah he never looks amused! "what on earth you doing too me mother?!"


----------



## Maffie

Zara Noah is a very long baby and we dont have issues with the rise on any of the weenotions nappies, the rise on ittis looked short but he never out peed the top IYKWIM.


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn's apparently still in the weight limits for medium itti's but not even a large its here...but the problem is her bum :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

aww i love itti's :cloud9: kinda wish they did more fancy ones though!


----------



## Zarababy1

out of all the nappies iv tryed ittis are the only ones that dont leak!


----------



## Blob

Well i've now become adicted to slings also :rofl: Got my first one (since she was tiny) today and i'm already looking for more :haha

Argh...just thinking i've never bought a WN new yet how much are they :blush:


----------



## Kota

depends! lol, 

if you want a basic plain cuddlesoft you could get it for about £15 posted. if its a pretty embroidered minky you're looking for you can double that. :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

Blob said:


> Well i've now become adicted to slings also :rofl: Got my first one (since she was tiny) today and i'm already looking for more :haha
> 
> Argh...just thinking i've never bought a WN new yet how much are they :blush:

haha im the same with slings i want a white one for the summer! one of the ladies who lives in my village pm'd me on FB today asking if i wanted too meet for coffee tommorow she wants too pick my brains about slings haha iv got the whole village baby wearing1


----------



## Blob

Eeeek well i'm going to have my first outing with mine tomorrow :thumbup: Tabs HATED them as a baby but she just wont let me put her down just now :cry: and its totally killing me so i tried one and it was AMAZING :shock: so yaaay!! But now i'm trying to find more... noooooo...

Ooh hmmm i want quite a few and all are emroidered :cry:


----------



## Zarababy1

Blob said:


> Eeeek well i'm going to have my first outing with mine tomorrow :thumbup: Tabs HATED them as a baby but she just wont let me put her down just now :cry: and its totally killing me so i tried one and it was AMAZING :shock: so yaaay!! But now i'm trying to find more... noooooo...
> 
> Ooh hmmm i want quite a few and all are emroidered :cry:

oooh really where!?


----------



## Blob

Where am i going or where to something (its early i'm a bit slow in the morning) :haha:
But if where am i going then just to the shops after she's had her music class :rofl: Nothing exiting but i want to try it out :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: i ment where are these embroided slings haha


----------



## Jetters

Can someone please explain to me what a 'fitted' is? I've googled it but am now even more confused!!


----------



## Zarababy1

i THINK fitted is the same as sized? i might be wrong since im a newbie! ...


----------



## anothersquish

a fitted is a sized nappy that needs a wrap.


----------



## Maffie

dont goodmamas class as fitteds but they are onesize :shrug:


----------



## Zarababy1

eee iv got a meduim itti on charlie atm!! :rofl: just thought id try it since it was laying there while i was changing his nappy! its a perfect fit! cant belive theres 19 months between my boys and they both fit in mediums! still unsure of switching charlie too full cloth when hes soo close too beeing potty trained!


----------



## anothersquish

*slaps self* yes, it does include OS....just basically needs wrap


----------



## Jetters

Right!! Thanks :D


----------



## thelilbump

Yea as squish says fitteds are anything that require a wrap, muttaqins, goodmammas etc


----------



## Blob

Zarababy i was talking about the WN at that bit :dohh:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: think i need too go back to bed!


----------



## Maffie

Bed whats bed :coffee:


----------



## Zarababy1

Maffie said:


> Bed whats bed :coffee:

that place were the babys lays and keeps you awake all night in my house :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

:haha: I popped Noah on my bed yesterday after a bath and he fountained on it :dohh:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: charlie done it all over his bed tonight after running around with out a nappy on for ages saying "wee wee wee wee" sitting on his potty getting back off sitting back on it again pulling his dinga-ling he finaly decided the bed was the best place too do it! :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Oh no :dohh: 

I live for bed just now :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

7:30 both kids asleep OH away for the week im actually quite tempted too hit the sack! last time i went too bed with early wobbled phoned me just as i was drifting off and laughed at me for weeks :rofl:


----------



## Blob

:lol: Well i'm about to get Tabs in the bath then bed :) Yaay i do like the quiet time.


----------



## Zarababy1

i need to wash up before i go to bed haha im lazy without OH here!


----------



## sjbno1

evening ladies :D 

has everyone had a nice day??


----------



## Zarababy1

I'v had a tiering day and got a whole week of it ahead of me then hes back sat and sun then goes again for 4 days! :-( nothing compared too the 4 MONTHS iv got comming soon tho!! arggggggh


----------



## OmiOmen

:happydance: I have to share...only 8 days to go until my little man Joshua is here! This time next week I will be having my last meal and taking the medication to prepare for the c-section the next day. I am using disposables in the hospital but have a cute little pocket nappy to bring him home in and I can not wait to take a photo of him in his first real nappy. Is it sad that I also want to take a photo of him in one of his blue totsbots with a little top that matches the colour?


----------



## Blob

OmiOmen OMG Yaay :yipee: awww you're going to be holding your little man so soon :cloud9: 
Nope thats not sad at all i'm already planning on getting newborn photos done and trying to decide the nappies baby will have on :haha:


----------



## thelilbump

I've had a shattering day! Hope u been ok to sj?

Woop Omi! Not long at all till you're holding your bundle of joy :cloud9:


ooo this is my 9,000th post *eeeeek*


----------



## Kota

holy crap// just looking at the australian bumgenius site and and the flip organic day pack. so 2 covers, 6 inserts, is $118. thats £71!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Twiglet

Woah nice and expensive there eh? :shock:


----------



## Kota

it would seem so... still, means I've got more chance of OH letting me get the flips before we leave! lol, it still actually works out cheaper to order from babipur and have it shipped to Aust then it does to order from the Aust BG site.. crazy.


----------



## thelilbump

wow thats expensive!


----------



## anothersquish

Can someone please make my new BB dry faster.....it needs to go on Theos bum NOW!!!


----------



## Zarababy1

im freezing gunna put my heating on i'll send some ur way haha


----------



## thelilbump

This thread is a lot quieter than it used to be :cry:


----------



## Maffie

Morning all. I was going to attempt cloth last night but didnt, kinda glad I didnt as after the rough night we had i'd of been wondering if it was the cloth :wacko: Poor little mite kept crying, he fed he cuddled he slept a bit. Think his teething is really hurting :cry: So im absolutely shattered. He's catching some zzzzzzzz now :lol:


----------



## Lu28

I was the same Maffie with our first few nights in cloth, if she was unsettled at all I was all worried it was the nappy :dohh: Then I remembered her first night in cloth where she pretty much slept through so it was fine :D We always want to blame the new thing for sleep problems though!

What's everyone up to today? It's DH's birthday so going to make a cake at some point and out for dinner and a film tonight like a normal couple :happydance:


----------



## Maffie

We have one of OH's friends staying at the weekend so I need to clean up this bomb site :wacko: I will try cloth tonight.


----------



## buttonnose82

we went and picked up our bargain prefold nappies that i won on ebay last night, the lovely lady even threw in a bucket hehe

so for 99p we got .....

22 size 1 bambino mio prefolds
24 size 2 bambino mio prefolds
3 newborn bambino mio wraps
4 small bambino mio wraps
4 medium bambino mio wraps
4 large bambino mio wraps
2 washing nets
1 nappy bucket

bargain!


----------



## Blob

:shock: thats pretty amazing!!

Maffie i was like that the first night too :dohh:

Aww that sounds so cute what sort of cake are you making :)


----------



## Zarababy1

bloody hell that is a bargin!


----------



## buttonnose82

i only wanted a few prefolds for when baby is first born but figured that was too good to turn down! they will always come in hand as burp cloths or stuffing pocket nappies later on :)


----------



## Zarababy1

im so exited this week waiting for a nice load of shiney new ittis and bambootys! oh and some pre-loved flips! soon we'll be in fluff full time!....need to stop my self ordering some cushie tushies too untill i get more money :rofl: cheeks and cherries free delivery is a killer!


----------



## buttonnose82

Zarababy1 said:


> im so exited this week waiting for a nice load of shiney new ittis and bambootys! oh and some pre-loved flips! soon we'll be in fluff full time!....need to stop my self ordering some cushie tushies too untill i get more money :rofl: cheeks and cherries free delivery is a killer!

zara your a clothaholic if ever i saw one lol


----------



## Zarababy1

i am i know! i keep telling my self once iv got a stash im happy with i'll be done! haha we'll see!


----------



## buttonnose82

Zarababy1 said:


> i am i know! i keep telling my self once iv got a stash im happy with i'll be done! haha we'll see!

i don't believe that for a second :haha:

i need to stop buying nappies because i can make them myself, so it's now costing me double and my baby isn't even here yet lol


----------



## Zarababy1

aw i wish i could make them id have millions :rofl: im aiming for 20 so far only got 11! not so slowly bulding it up iv got a little list of what i want how sad :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

once you get the hang of it making them is pretty easy :) ...... i shouldn't say that should i as it's no good for business lol but it is really :) finding the right fabrics in the UK at a reasonable price is more of a arse on than the sewing them!


----------



## Lu28

That's an amazing bargain! :D

He wants a coffee cake so I guess I'll have to dig out a recipe...


----------



## Blob

Oooh yay thats so sweet i love making birthday cakes :)

See i just want new nappies so much but i want to buy a lot of WN so i have to be good until next month :haha:


----------



## Maffie

oh im having a crap day, so far im sleepless, ive given someone the wrong email address to paypal me (mis spelt while feeding) and I got a nappy with a massive poo stain which i wasnt told about when I bought it :grr:


----------



## Blob

Just got to keep a free nappy from C&C yaay!!


----------



## Zarababy1

arghh maffie one of them go back to bed days eh? 
im not having a good one really charlies beeing a little monkey! too put it politly! i HATE him watching TV all day normaly we have a tv ban untill 4pm! but hes driving me mad to hes sat infront of cbeebies atm because im gunna cry :rofl: this is what happens when daddys away dunno how im gunna cope with 4 months of it a week is hell!


----------



## Lu28

:hugs: Hate days like that Maffie :hugs:

Cake is baking, not doing anything fancy with the icing though, nothing like Aisling's bday cake!


----------



## Maffie

oooh blob how did you get the freebie?

Zara my days like this only seem to happen when OH works overnight :shrug:

Im not against the tv i was an am a bit of telly bug, not done me any harm.


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: nah never done me any harm eaither but i dont like the idea of him sitting infront of it alllll day, he normaly watches it from about 4 and loves watching cbeebies bed time hour then he switches it off at 7 and says night night! nevermind today i need it for my sanity! wonder why he plays up so much when daddys away!


----------



## Blob

:lol: Well Alix sent me a LOAD of nappies by accident :shrug: and when i told her she said to keep one :)


----------



## Maffie

awww thats lovely, I got sent a wrong item once and got to keep them, but was only a pack of cheapie wipes :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

:happydance: I have the telly on in the background alot and Aisling doesn't pay any attention to it unless the direct line ad comes on! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

I have to mute certain programmes or Noah rips my nipple off swivelling his head round to see what is so noisey :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

*yawn*

Blob you lucky sausage! Tell Alix to send me some free nappies please? :dohh:


----------



## Blob

Hmm she sent me 4 extra nappies :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Baby brain maybe? :rofl:

She never does that with my packages :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Nah it was the new girl who they have :lol: I'm not fussed at all was kinda surpriesd by the huge package that was only meant to have issybear night inserts in it :lol: They never have with any other package before though.


----------



## Twiglet

I think I'd have weed myself in excitement :rofl:


----------



## Blob

Ha ha i was so exited i really wish i could just keep them all :cry:


----------



## Maffie

what nappy did you get to keep blob?

Well ive just popped a bamboo/cotton protector on the cot mattress ready for our trial of wnnn tonight! Not sure what wrap to go for BB, LL, TB or FLIP???


----------



## Blob

Ooooh never used wraps like that before :nope:

Was a bambooty small cos they are teeennny for new baby and i said i was thinking about buying it :lol:


----------



## Maffie

well he's in the new wnnn and a large bb wrap as the nappy was waaaay too big for the mediums lol, jut been up to ceck him as he looked soooo chunky.


----------



## anothersquish

Im not a fan of BBs for night use, WN wraps are best after wool.


----------



## Maffie

ooh no, well if we have issues will have to change into the wn, ive got a second one now i just couldnt figure it out before he wanted boob and sleep :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I want a WNNN but would a fleece soaker be ok to put over it? :flower:


----------



## Maffie

Well he went 11 hours in it (checked him at 4.30 when he had a feed but was fine at just gone 7 this morning he was moaning) he'd done a poo this morning (he has a poo moan lol) The bb wrap did the job well and the wnnn was dry to the touch on most of the outside of it, the patch at the front was damp and the insert inside was soaked but he was dry so guess what im going to buy today :haha: means I might sell soem of my other wnnn as i like this one


----------



## Blob

:yipee:


----------



## buttonnose82

yay glad you had a successful night!


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: woo to a successful night :D


----------



## mummy_mi

We've got some preloved wnnn on the way to us, Chloe's only 10lb tho so might have to wait a little bit to try them, but excited!


----------



## anothersquish

T bag has been wearing WNNN since about 12lb, bit of leg gape on them then but didnt leak . Hes starting to look better in them now hes nearing 14lb


----------



## Zarababy1

well i got loads today! very impressed with cheeks and cherries orderd 6 ittis only got 2 today but had a lovely little note saying the rest would be with me next week + some free baby legs which match the ittis!! lovely packed too ohh i'll be buying all my nappies from them! AIO ittis pre-washing now!!!


----------



## buttonnose82

i wanna get baby some baby legs but dunno if future hubby will go for it

maybe i can get a secret 'daddy's at work' stash of them :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

aw there lovely! im gunna use em in the summer! nappy+ legs+maybe a little vest in his wrap he'll love it!


----------



## OmiOmen

I got my 4 totsbots wraps today, I got them from the e-bay shop that sells the factory seconds. I am really impressed at how small the faults are, 3 of them have tiny marks that you have to really, really look hard at to find and 1 has a small spot on that you can see but some if not all of them will probably wash out. Plus, it said lucky dip from the 4 colours they have and I was hoping for one of each colour and I got them. I am so cheap that 4 totsbots wraps for just under £20 that have such minor faults really impressed me. :happydance: Not long until I can use them now!


----------



## Kota

:dance:
I'm soooo excited! Not only have I been able to convince my OH that in selling our old laptop that isn't used, and the arms reach mini co sleeper we'll have enough money to buy the Flip combi pack. so 5 wraps/20 inserts, I've also just sold both the angelcare monitor and the fisherprice monitor I had sitting in the cupboard never taken out of their boxes so now I can buy the connecta integra I've got my eye on!!

:wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## anothersquish

whoo!


----------



## Maffie

oooh which connecta you going for Kota?


----------



## Kota

https://www.connectababycarrier.com/large_images/flameconnecta.jpg

This one in the integra. Now when he sticks his head out above it he'll be a Phoenix rising from the flames! :haha: :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

i want the camo babyhawk! hmmm


----------



## Maffie

I want Rachel's :cry:

I think I might get a cord one for the next baby so it's a nice and warm for winter. Although nt much use if I have one in a summer is it :haha:


----------



## Kota

this has been my prob, my BH is minkee lined so was fantastic for the cold weather but he just boils up in it now,


----------



## Maffie

Are you selling your BH Kota?


----------



## Monkeh

Kota said:


> Now when he sticks his head out above it he'll be a Phoenix rising from the flames! :haha: :blush:

:haha: :lol:

Tis pretty :D


----------



## Kota

Maffie said:


> Are you selling your BH Kota?


nope, sorry. we're headed back into winter in Oz so will get more use then, and I've pretty much had to promise no more slings or nappies for this baby or next. :cry:

however I'm sure the nappy thing will change when buba 2 comes along. :winkwink:


----------



## Blob

Yaay on getting the nappies and new sling but booooo for no more :cry:


----------



## sjbno1

wow that sling pattern is fab :D 

ohhhh how much is that kit Kota? I love my flips :D

Omi - what was the name of that ebay shop that sells the seconds?


----------



## Blob

I need to get some fleece liners today...so will either ebay and spend a fortune of liners and wipes or i will go to tescos for fleece. Hmm i'm more tempted to go to a fabric shop and get some really nice ones. But thats being bad :cry:


----------



## Rachel_C

I got my weenotions "your order was dispatched yesterday" email! I'm now sitting waiting for the postman, fingers crossed he's a good postie and brings it today. He doesn't normally arrive till at least 11am though. :growlmad: Hurry up postman!

Does anybody have a separate stash at somebody else's house? I've got loads of boring nappies that I never reach for (smart nappies, other white ones etc) that are just taking up space. When we go to stay at mum's, we usually use eco sposies but I think I might take the boring ones and leave them there. Not sure if I'll feel sad if some of my stash is away from me though :rofl:


----------



## Kota

sjbno1 said:


> wow that sling pattern is fab :D
> 
> ohhhh how much is that kit Kota? I love my flips :D
> 
> Omi - what was the name of that ebay shop that sells the seconds?

it was £116 from fillyourpants. its £100 if you want just staydry inserts, £125 if you want all organic or £116 if you want 10 of each. :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

Rachel_C said:


> I got my weenotions "your order was dispatched yesterday" email! I'm now sitting waiting for the postman, fingers crossed he's a good postie and brings it today. He doesn't normally arrive till at least 11am though. :growlmad: Hurry up postman!
> 
> Does anybody have a separate stash at somebody else's house? I've got loads of boring nappies that I never reach for (smart nappies, other white ones etc) that are just taking up space. When we go to stay at mum's, we usually use eco sposies but I think I might take the boring ones and leave them there. Not sure if I'll feel sad if some of my stash is away from me though :rofl:

ohhh, when did you pay for your WN order?? I'm patiently waiting for my dispatch notice too!


----------



## Twiglet

Rachel, I have a stash at my mums! Boring ones and three WN's :)

Hmm, Mr.Postie better be nice to me today as I'm expecting 6 BG's :haha: [my mum bought them for me :smug: ] and 2 wetbags :D


----------



## Rachel_C

Kota said:


> ohhh, when did you pay for your WN order?? I'm patiently waiting for my dispatch notice too!

I ordered on the 15th April and had the "your order has been printed" email on the 19th. Pretty quick I think.


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> Rachel, I have a stash at my mums! Boring ones and three WN's :)

Think I'll have to do that - take all the boring ones, and I can take a few pretties with me when we go :)


----------



## Kota

Rachel_C said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> ohhh, when did you pay for your WN order?? I'm patiently waiting for my dispatch notice too!
> 
> I ordered on the 15th April and had the "your order has been printed" email on the 19th. Pretty quick I think.Click to expand...


ok, i ordered on the 14th april so will hopefully see something through soon.


----------



## Rachel_C

I have never cried over a nappy before :cry: I just got my weenotions order. 

I ordered a WN AI2 with the white flower child fabric on the outside. I wanted the chocolate flower child fabric on the inside but it wasn't available to select so I emailed them and they said just to select another minkee and then add in the notes that I wanted that instead. I did but they got it wrong :( I think I didn't write it clearly enough - I wrote "Could I please have the same minkee on top of the insert as the inside of the nappy? [cos they said to state if you had a preference] Also, could I please have the chocolate flower child fabric instead of the one I picked?" I MEANT could I have the choc fabric instead of the minkee I picked for the inside (which was choc and pink bubbles), but they thought I meant instead of the minkee I picked for the outside. So instead of a white flower child outside with choc flower child inside, I've got choc flower child outside and choc with pink bubbles inside. It's HORRIBLE and I'm in a right strop about it. I know it's my own fault for not being clear enough, but I did email them about it. :dohh: I don't know what to do. :shrug: I can't keep it because it will always be the nappy that is WRONG and I don't like it. Ok so it's not really horrible but it's not right. Do you think I should sell it on? I don't even know if anybody would want it. :growlmad:

That's my whole day ruined now. I did get a lovely giraffe AI2 as well but I'm in such a mood now that I can't appreciate it properly. And I've totally gone off WN, even though I know it's all my own stupid fault. I just feel so idiotic. Normally I'm so careful when I write stuff :wacko:


----------



## anothersquish

Rachel email them and explain hun, it was just a mixup and they are usually VERY good about stuff like that.


----------



## lfernie

Poor Rachel :hugs:


----------



## Kota

awww hun, I would def email them, you don't know what they'll say and you can only try.


----------



## Rachel_C

I would feel guilty about that though cos it was my fault really :(


----------



## anothersquish

customer satisfaction is a big part of it for them though, if you arent happy then say so, even if it was just a misread email.


----------



## Rachel_C

Ok thanks, I've just emailed them :)

Edit: They got back to me really quickly and offered to swap it for a new one like I wanted. Such lovely people!


----------



## OmiOmen

sjbno1 said:


> Omi - what was the name of that ebay shop that sells the seconds?

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/bargainbots/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=25

They do update what they sell depending on what seconds they have so if your a totsbots fan (like myself) then it is worth looking at every now and again. I just wish I had got some Bamboozle stretch nappies while they were selling them, I hope they have some more soon.


----------



## buttonnose82

awww how nice of WN to change it for you!

Future hubby said we can get a custom WN once baby is here!

I really want the noahs ark one if it is a boy but is that cheesy since baby's name would also be noah?

I would love a geisha girl one if it's a girl hehe


----------



## Rachel_C

buttonnose82 said:


> I really want the noahs ark one if it is a boy but is that cheesy since baby's name would also be noah?

definitely not cheesy, just cute!


----------



## sjbno1

Rachel thats fab :D I've got a white wild child nappy in my basket at the mo :D Just waiting for all my bills to be paid then I can order it :D cant wait :D


----------



## sjbno1

Thanks Omi thats fab :D gonna watch a few me thinks :D 

Kota - wow thats a good idea - will go and peruse that website lol


----------



## Kota

great stuff Rachel!


----------



## Twiglet

Nappies at the post office! *wees in excitement!*


----------



## sjbno1

Twiglet said:


> Nappies at the post office! *wees in excitement!*

:loo:


----------



## ImisMummy

My Itti Bitti D'lish came this morning! Midnight color for daddy!
Went 3 hours without pre-washing!
Im converted


----------



## Maffie

buttonnose82 said:


> awww how nice of WN to change it for you!
> 
> Future hubby said we can get a custom WN once baby is here!
> 
> I really want the noahs ark one if it is a boy but is that cheesy since baby's name would also be noah?
> 
> I would love a geisha girl one if it's a girl hehe


hiya ive just ordered a custom blue tye dye and royal blue with the big noah's ark on, and getting his name on too :haha: one of his first toys was an ark too :rofl:


----------



## OmiOmen

I feel so jealous that I have to wait a whole month before I can buy anything else! I am guessing from Tuesday onwards my nappy obsession will take a back seat for a while though (or I hope so). :baby:


----------



## Zarababy1

im having a total panic attack ladies! harry had a poo (which i can cope with) but id heard alot of ppl saying they just put it straight in the wash, so i have too try it its in with the rest of my nappys the waters poo coulor and i sware its making the rest of my nappys yellow!!!! :cry: please tell me they'll come out ok!!!


----------



## Maffie

They will come out fine hun, when noah has a few poo nappies it discolours the water and everything looks mucky but they always come out sparkling, if ever in doubt chuck a bit of napisan in the drawer it makes stuff sparkle.


----------



## Zarababy1

waters starting too clear up now pheww my frist wash with soapnuts too and first wash without rinsing the poo first maybe not a good idea to do them both at the same time!


----------



## Zarababy1

they came out pretty yellow :-( well the inserts on the ittis did and the flip organic! so iv put them in again with small and mighty see if that works since i have no napisan (orderd some tho!)


----------



## anothersquish

Itti toppers and flip organics do take stains the worst. I always prerinse/prewash before the actual wash as I find this works better. 
What temp did you wash at?


----------



## Twiglet

*kicks FYP*

Ok I ordered 1 Clementine, 1 Blossom, 2 Grasshopper, 2 Butternut so me and mum could split them but I already have a clementine at home hence me not ordering another and I get sent 2 Clementine, 2 Grasshopper, 2 Butternut and 2 washbags...I want my Blossom you poos! :hissy:

Still nappies *strokes*


----------



## Zarababy1

washed at 40 because i wash everything at 40, just put em on a 60 wash with the small n mighty tho x


----------



## hayley x

Just a quick question girls - I'm still very dim when it comes to nappys but I got 2 BG's one in blossom and one in zinnia and 1 tots bots easy fit in purple and white dots... for the pre wash can I add towels cause my mahine doesnt have the half load option and it seems pointless only washing 3 nappies. Do I need to soak them first? I'm sure I read this somewhere!?
xxx


----------



## thelilbump

yea you could add your towles of you wanted. If your washer doesn't have a half load option this is usually because it your drum weighs the wash load and should adapt the water accordingly unless it's quite an old washer? Just remember only 1/4 detergent and no softener (not that you should use softener on towels anyway). You can soak the nappies (the inserts not the waterproof shells) in a bucket for a bit just to build up some absorbancy but i don't usually bother with this. I just remember not to leave a new nappy on for as long as i might normally until it has been washed a couple of times.


----------



## Zarababy1

i left a new itti on for 5 hours today! had only been pre-washed once, he fell asleep, was slightly damp when he woke up like!


----------



## Zarababy1

oh yeah i bought two tots bots AIO off ebay for £10! ones blue stars ones green stars i like em! but awkward too get a good fit but there absorbant!


----------



## Kota

stoopid connecta people. 
don't have enough flame pattern to do an integra and won't do just the hood in a plain black so have had to go for a standard instead, hubby won't wear any of the other designs and him wearing it is the reason we're getting it.


----------



## Monkeh

Why won't they do the hood in black?? That's very annoying!


----------



## Kota

because apparently they cut the integra fabric as one long piece. 

I'm sure they could use two pieces and sew them together if they _wanted_ to.


----------



## Monkeh

You'd think so.


----------



## Kota

alright, taken the plunge and have put PHoenix to bed in his WNNN with wrap for the night.. our first overnight in cloth.. here's hoping he doesn't leak or I'm going to be changing his grobag and our bed sheets at 4am.. A happy husband this would not make! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

Kota said:
 

> stoopid connecta people.
> don't have enough flame pattern to do an integra and won't do just the hood in a plain black so have had to go for a standard instead, hubby won't wear any of the other designs and him wearing it is the reason we're getting it.

Thats crackers I have an integra and my hood is plain black (im sure mines an integra)


----------



## Monkeh

Hmm, don't know what happened with Dexter's nappy last night, but somehow he managed to pee out the leg of it all over the bed :dohh: Must have done something weird when I was doing it up. Luckily I had a waterproof mattress protector on just in case :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

Maffie said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> stoopid connecta people.
> don't have enough flame pattern to do an integra and won't do just the hood in a plain black so have had to go for a standard instead, hubby won't wear any of the other designs and him wearing it is the reason we're getting it.
> 
> Thats crackers I have an integra and my hood is plain black (im sure mines an integra)Click to expand...

yeah apparently they used to do it but no longer do. 
Tis alright, I've gone the standard and I'll just put a hat on him. :lol: 


Our first night in cloth went really well! 12hrs in the WNNN no leaks, i'm not sure if he was uncomfortable in it though as he had a really bad night waking every 2hrs.. :sleep: changed him at 8am this morning into an itti.. only to not to that up tight enough and have it leak all over the bed anyway! :dohh::haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Kota what wrap did you use with your WNNN? I really want to try night nappies but havent been brave enough yet :( 

Zara - you can buy Napisan from Tesco :thumbup: 

Twig - :dohh: about the wrong nappy colours I would defo call them and see if they can correct there mistake :telephone:

Girlies, some of my inserts (BG inserts microfibre) have managed to get poo stains :growlmad: there clean but look yuk :dohh: can I use glo white on them?


----------



## Lunaty

hey girls, just checking in!!! We made in safe and sound to Holland :)
hope all of you are okay.. the weather here is sh*t haha


----------



## Lu28

I've found that using a Vanish bar and the sun works the best on poo stains, I've a few to be sorted out myself :roll:

Just bought a new baby pink AIO Itti for £11.50 all in, very pleased with myself! :D


----------



## Lu28

Ooh, enjoy yourself in Holland Lunaty!! Do you have family there?


----------



## Lunaty

Jup am at my sisters place at the moment!
Cole has decided to wake up at 4-5AM at the moment.. so some early mornings but it could have been worse ;)


----------



## Maffie

Zara napisan in tesco is on the baby aisle with the milton etc

Lunaty have a great holiday

Kota it may of just been coincidence with the unsettled night and nappy, Noah has done 3 nights now in wnnn and last night he slept 9pm to 7am no night feeds :happydance: although I still awoke a few times :shrug: I think its cos ive realised my af is mia :wacko:

Agree with Lu vanish bar is great on poo stains, I got a nappy this week off cnt and she never told me it had a massive old poo stain :grr: it's virtually all out now with some napisan and bvanish bar.


----------



## sjbno1

Lunaty have a lovely time in Holland :D how long are you there for? and how did you find the flight?

oh Lu maybe i'll buy a vanish bar :D I have some glo white in the cupboard which is why I wondered if I could use it :) 

Oh I have fluff on its way to me but as its nappy week I feel I should be stocking up on MORE!! haha


----------



## Lu28

I have just got my nappies out of the wash and the vanish bar and soap nuts didn't touch the poo stains on my little lambs :cry: They're out on the liine now but I don't think the sun is going to make much of an appearance! I managed to get rid of the big poo stain on the itti Sara lent me though, phew! :D


----------



## Lunaty

flight was ok.. glad im BF'ing so i coud keep him quite and occupied for almost the whole flight.. there where ther babies that out cried him and kinda took the bad looks etc.. hahaha

we even got some compliments on ur second stretch..
however those bassinet seats are a pain as everytime the seatbelt sign goes on you have to take them out and put them on your seatbelt which results in havng to wake them up.. and that bloody sign comes on quite a bit!!! specially when youove just manages to get them to sleep finally :dohh:


----------



## Lu28

No reason why you couldn't use glo white, it's pretty much the same as vanish etc isn't it? I've used that in the past.


----------



## sjbno1

as I have it in the cupboard and its just for the inserts I may give them a go :D lol 

Oh no about the seat belt sign - Izzie would get so annoyed with us - I was hoping that if I planned a over night flight she would get to sleep through some of it :( no suck then :( 

Oh think I might make a fluffy order today :D does anyone have the additional code for the C&C website? I know they have money off but the more I save lol the more I can buy lol greedy I know lol


----------



## Kota

sjb - it was a WN wrap, one of the ltd edi. cotton ones, worked great!

Maffie I'm hoping it was just a coincidence, he had a bad night the other night as well in a sposie so certainly not blaming the cloth. think we're just in the middle of the 3/4 mth growth spurt, teething and sleep regression, :lol:
anything but the cloth. :haha:


----------



## Maffie

Gosh it's quiet in here recently. Well had to use a dispoasable last night as was tired and couldnt find a dry night nappy anywhere, guess you could call it baby brain, im going to have to stop selling my small nappies seen as I got a surprise :bfp:


----------



## Rachel_C

maffie said:


> gosh it's quiet in here recently. Well had to use a dispoasable last night as was tired and couldnt find a dry night nappy anywhere, guess you could call it baby brain, im going to have to stop selling my small nappies seen as i got a surprise :bfp:

Congratulations Maffie!!!


----------



## anothersquish

!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maffie!!!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Kota

Aggghhhhhhhhh!! Congratulations Maffie!


----------



## OmiOmen

Congratulations maffie! :thumbup:

Well, I am having my c-section tomorrow so will not be on here for a few days. :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

Oooo Good luck Omi! Next time we see you there will be a new baby with a fluffy bum, fab :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Maffie :D

Oohhh i think the bug has bitten me now, i keep looking at nappies and trying to justify them lol!

Can anyone reccomend some night nappies? (think there was a thread aswell, ill go look for)


----------



## Zarababy1

i'm gutted end of may for my bambootys pffffffft congrats again maffie, AG step away from the fluff haha ...no really im just as bad!


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie congrats!!

Omi - good luck!


----------



## Maffie

Thanks all

Omi good luck cant wait to see new fluffy bum pictures :hugs:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Congrats again, Maffie :D

Good luck Omi!


I so want to be pg again!


----------



## Mrs Muffin

Congratulations Maffie :happydance:


----------



## celine

Congrats maffie!


----------



## Blob

:yipee: :yipee: Maffie

Omi Good Luck :)


----------



## hayley x

congrats Maffie :) xxx


----------



## Lu28

Congrats Maffie and good luck Omi!

Anyone want an incredibly grumpy baby for a few days? Happy to lend her out to a good home!!


----------



## Lunaty

:happydance: *CONGRATULATIONS *:wohoo:


----------



## Twiglet

Congratulations Maffie :happydance: 

I need to buy small nappies :haha: but am being good and waiting. :)

Oh and I'm having a boy :dance:


----------



## Maffie

ooooh Twiglet congrats on the lil boy


----------



## Lu28

Congrats on the lil boy Twiglet! :D


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Twiglet! Will I be fighting you for the boy nappies now :rofl:


----------



## Kota

so Maffie I saw you were BF'ing and on the pill and still fell?? how'd you know to test??


----------



## Twiglet

Jetter's I'll be there pleading with you to lemme have first dibs on yours but yep...competition :haha: 

Thanks guys :)


----------



## kiwimama

Congrats Maffie and Twiglet on your little boy!


----------



## kiwimama

I had a question someone might be able to answer fairly quickly - if I am using a microfibre and hemp inserts together, do I put the micro or hemp one closer to her bum? I thought micro closer to the bum as hemp takes longer to absorb?? Thanks ladies!:flower:


----------



## thelilbump

what nappy are you using or are they 2 seperate inserts? normally the microfibre would go to the top yes but i don't think it matters that much.


----------



## Rachel_C

I always do the microfibre closer to Leyla's bum cos it absorbs quicker so there's less wet against her skin :)


----------



## Maffie

Kota said:


> so Maffie I saw you were BF'ing and on the pill and still fell?? how'd you know to test??

Ive still had periods with the pill (which never came) and I realised at the weekend I felt stupidly tired I and I thought i've not felt this tired since I was pregnant. The pennies started to drop. I know you dont always get regular periods on that pill but I always did. It was more of a feeling does that make sense? :shrug:

When I fell pregnant with Noah we'd had a slip up as i'd been poorly and makes pill less effective but OH said oh its so little risk and we didnt mind if we did catch but doubted we would, well yeah that worked (someone on here said as im getting tum trouble i might be allergic to one of the ingredients in the pill)


----------



## Monkeh

Congrats Maffie!! Not jealous at all... *grumble* :haha:

Good luck Omi, can't wait for newborn fluffy pictures!


----------



## princessellie

congrats maffie, jeez everyone is pregnant these days :winkwink:

kiwimama, deffo mf on top, hemp absorbs slowly so youre a lot more likely to have leaks if the mf is on the bottom

x


----------



## Maffie

:haha: Ellie that will be 3 pregnant at the next Manc meet then


----------



## Blob

Yaay Twiget congrats for boy :)


----------



## princessellie

who else is going like?

omg its gna be a nightmare, we'll all be hormonal wrecks lmfao

x


----------



## DolceBella

Congrats Maffie!! And congrats on your lil boy Twiglet!! :)


----------



## Jetters

I just met a mum in the post office who uses real nappies! I am in shock with joy that someone around here knows they exist!! :happydance: She saw me shoving a itti into a posting bag and we got talking. She uses them on her boy and girl twins and is a total addict- favourites being BGs for practicality and Issys for prettyness!!!

She told me that she justifies buying nappies like this... she has a system in her head where on average, one pack of 30 nappies is £6. So if she buys a nappy for £18 including delivery, she then counts 90 nappy changes before she lets herself buy another!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Monkeh

LOL love the logic! And since she has twins I'll bet 90 changes is no time at all!


----------



## Kota

6 nappies a day each = 12 a day.
90 / 12 = 7 (with 6 left over)

thats a new nappy a week! i love that logic!


----------



## Jetters

and it does actually make sense, too!!! :rofl:


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd be changing Leyla on the hour every hour lol


----------



## 21p1eco

i'm posting this in swap and sell, fluffy bums and post your pics. i'm thinking about buying a funky print or minky weenotions wrap but i havn't seen many around, i was wondering if anyone has any and if they would post some pics to show me what they look like in the different prints to help me decide! thanks guys.


----------



## Maffie

How many nappies a day do people use on average? I think we use 7-8 a day sometimes more as Noah is a heavy wetter and the cluster feeding makes him a wee machine of an evening.


----------



## sjbno1

We use about 5/6 nappies a day - I have to change them every 3 hours otherwise they tend to leak - would probably change her more if she didnt sleep so much :) lazy little monkey lol x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id say for a full day in cloth (we used to sposie overnight and first thing in morning till recnetly) about 5ish


----------



## anothersquish

Eight give or take.


----------



## Rachel_C

Four or five during the day (more if I'm not using our trusty Flips) and one overnight.


----------



## Monkeh

Four or 5. Less if he has lots of nekkid time :haha:


----------



## Kota

5 nor 6 during the day. 1 at night.


----------



## Monkeh

Oh yeah... 1 at night.


----------



## sjbno1

Izzie is in a disposable at night still as she such a heavy wetter and does 12hrs so can't really deal with a leak in the morning because of work etc so best add 1 for then too lol


----------



## Twiglet

5 -6 dependent on how much she decides to wee in the day!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Need a quick answer, does anyone know what size WN large is for?
And if i buy a wrap, what do i need with it?


----------



## Lu28

We'd use 5-6 during the day and one at night. Love that logic!

AG, Aisling is just properly fitting in her large WN sidesnap now and she's 20lb. Bear in mind that the WN large wrap is HUGE! I use one over our little lambs and it's really baggy, I'm not a fan to be honest but love the minkee design.


----------



## Twiglet

20lbs is when I started using my WN SS with Caitlyn :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ooohhhh ive gained about £55, now what shall i spend it on :rofl:


----------



## kiwimama

Whenever I find myself with spare cash I always go on a nappy hunt!


----------



## Lu28

:happydance: Send some of it my way, I'll spend it for you!


----------



## Twiglet

Buying nappies for me AG? :haha: 

Ohh, I do like it when I get unexpected paypal monies!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:

Well ive bought 3 Ittis from ebay - buuuttt, i was buying them anyways :rofl:
So im still looking!
To justify i do need another 2/3 flips for overnights then i can be let loose :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Nappy buying is so much fun! Enjoy :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh i forgot an Itti, i have a 4th from another person coming :rofl:

I think i need to stop and breathe :lol:


----------



## princessellie

oooh you could spend it on me if youre still unsure, i could do with some new nappies haha

x


----------



## thelilbump

:rofl: AG, sounds like you're on a roll!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I need to stop :dohh: Ive got paypal monies coming from my bank and i dont know what for :rofl:
I think im confused cause i must have had money in there, so its just deducted the difference.

Had to turn down a really nice wrap on CNT :( but i dont have anything to use it with properly, it would just cover an AIO. If i get anything itll need to be the last few flips i still need for nighttime.


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl:

As to your earlier WN question - Dexter is in large SS, but the wraps are massive, so I doubt he'd be in a large wrap.


----------



## Maffie

Yeah WN wraps are huuuge. I use mediums over his wnnns and they still look big over them (they do the job well though)


----------



## buttonnose82

I had a vivid dream last night that my baby was born at 33 weeks and was 3lb 10oz ..... do they do cloth nappies that tiny?


----------



## redpoppy

I got my cloth nappies to try out today!!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm too excited by this. :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Buttonnose, i think ive seen some from 5lbs


----------



## mummy_mi

buttonnose82 said:


> I had a vivid dream last night that my baby was born at 33 weeks and was 3lb 10oz ..... do they do cloth nappies that tiny?

Chloe was 32 weeks and 2lb 8oz and if I knew I would be having an early/tiny baby next time around I'd buy tons of https://www.rumparooz.com/catalog.php?category=96

Just looking at them all makes me feel broody!!


----------



## Caz-x

Hi all,

I am waiting for my first order to arrive, but thinking ahead............

What are the best nappies to use at night?? I have ittis bittis & flips on order, can these be used? 

Any recommendations for minimal leaks etc will be most appreciated.

Thanks all :thumbup:


----------



## Rachel_C

I wouldn't use an itti unless you have a light wetter. They're too slim fitting in my experience. The most I ever got them to last for was 3 hours.

Flips are a possibility, especially if you use the organic insert overnight. Leyla would out-pee them still, but if you have a normal wetter you might find they work.

For a heavy wetter, I think most people find two-part nappies to be the best at minimising leaks. Weenotions Night Notions are good, as are Ella's House Bumhuggers. My favourites are Puddlekins Night Nappies and I've heard very good things about Tots Bots Stretchies. All of those need a separate wrap. We use wool pants as they let some of the liquid evaporate.


----------



## Maffie

Well im not very happy at the moment, the doc I went to see mentioned terminating 3 times :cry:


----------



## anothersquish

what? you are kidding...what a wanker *hugs*


----------



## buttonnose82

Maffie said:


> Well im not very happy at the moment, the doc I went to see mentioned terminating 3 times :cry:

:hug: why on earth would they mention that, don't listen hun


----------



## Maffie

He said i'd just had a baby and I didnt have to continue with this one, then when he was eamining my back he said he was pretty sure ive fractured my coccyx (from a fall with the pram) he says not much he can do as im pregnant). He just kept ton about well im feeding and its only 28 weeks since I had emergency section.


----------



## Rachel_C

MEN! I'd go and see a nicer (lady?) doctor instead next time. :hugs:


----------



## Kota

what an arse! don't listen to him. if you're body wasn't ready to be pregnant you wouldn't have fallen. 
can you see another dr?


----------



## Caz-x

Rachel_C said:


> I wouldn't use an itti unless you have a light wetter. They're too slim fitting in my experience. The most I ever got them to last for was 3 hours.
> 
> Flips are a possibility, especially if you use the organic insert overnight. Leyla would out-pee them still, but if you have a normal wetter you might find they work.
> 
> For a heavy wetter, I think most people find two-part nappies to be the best at minimising leaks. Weenotions Night Notions are good, as are Ella's House Bumhuggers. My favourites are Puddlekins Night Nappies and I've heard very good things about Tots Bots Stretchies. All of those need a separate wrap. We use wool pants as they let some of the liquid evaporate.

Thanks hun,

time to have a search *goes off to spend more of DH's money* 

caz


----------



## sjbno1

oh Maffie thats awful :hugs: ignore that idiot and try and see someone else if you can hun x

Ohhh just seen on CNT someone is selling a hello kitty wrap! I want one!!! but its sold :( any idea where I could get one?!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Maffie

Caz, Ive tried a Flip for overnight and double boosted it, it worked well for us so thats what were going with :D


----------



## Twiglet

:hugs: Maffie! 

We had the termination talk too, I told him I'd terminate him if he wanted? :shrug: my coccyx is out of place because of my birth with Caitlyn and it hasn't really affected my pregnancy, it's uncomfortable but I dont notice it as much now :)

I want more nappies :cry: especially boy ones! Keep eyeing them up!


----------



## Blob

OMG Maffie thats awful!!! :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Just had a nap and not as upset now (OH said the midwife phoned while I was asleep) that shocked me so awaiting her phoning back. I feel like nappy shopping but cant as im skint and pay as ended ;cry: might have to sell a few to fund some more.

He's my doctor apparently, never seen him before he looked very young. My OH was surprised I didnt tell him where to go as i'm not someone who would just get rid, think I was so shocked.


----------



## Twiglet

Naughty doctor man!

Same here with wanting to nappy shop BUT skinto :(


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> :hugs: Maffie
> 
> Caz, Ive tried a Flip for overnight and double boosted it, it worked well for us so thats what were going with :D

double boosted? Put extra inserts in right? :blush:*feels very stupid* :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

omg, Maffie...i cant get over a doctor saying that?! Especially when you obviously weren't even thinking down that route?! 

and michelle- get buying!! Theres some cuuuute boys nappies, id start with some animal print in smalls! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh! and is it Femme that won the Babipur comp?! Says winner is Leanne and just wondered! 

if so...JEALOUS!!! 100 quids worth of nappies!!! :grr:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Caz-x said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: Maffie
> 
> Caz, Ive tried a Flip for overnight and double boosted it, it worked well for us so thats what were going with :D
> 
> double boosted? Put extra inserts in right? :blush:*feels very stupid* :rofl:Click to expand...


Erm..yea :lol: I think i got the correct terminology wrong lol.

I have a flip wrap with an organic inert and a staydry insert, the one i borrowed to try had two staydry inserts in though :)


----------



## Twiglet

I want to get buying but I'm banned atm *sniff* :(


----------



## Zarababy1

whats been going on while iv been gone then!? im away and still using the fluff! packed my bucket n everything haha


----------



## sjbno1

hehe Zara well done! where have you gone away?


----------



## Zarababy1

just to my mams haha should be fun when i go to wales for the weekend in a few weeks time!


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> just to my mams haha should be fun when i go to wales for the weekend in a few weeks time!

Naughty you, running away from the exciting land of longhoughton!!! It's all happening here hunni :rofl: When u going to wales??


----------



## Zarababy1

oh yeah bet its all going on! two blokes kicking the crap out of eachother at the bottom of mams street yesterday today armed robbery + 1 casualty in town today! i miss longhoughton i feel safe haha, found my keys bottom of the changing bag! going to wales 21st !


----------



## lorrilou

God, where does your mam live zara?


----------



## Zarababy1

stockton :rofl: says it all hahahaha


----------



## lorrilou

:rofl: nowt like abit of excitement now and again.


----------



## Zarababy1

i get dead scared now tho! i was brought up here! too long in longhougton hahah


----------



## lorrilou

I do too, not that anything exciting happens where i live except when we have parties which for some reason always end up in riots!

Ive soooo caught the nappy bug but i really cant buy anymore unless we all starve for the rest of the month! :cry:


----------



## Zarababy1

im not buying any more this month am buying a wrap tho i think haha


----------



## Twiglet

I'm on a nappy ban :cry:

Well done for using fluff whilst away though!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shhhhhh.....ive just spent £76 on more nappies :blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: i keep spending in bits so i dont know how much iv spent!


----------



## Caz-x

lorrilou said:


> I do too, not that anything exciting happens where i live except when we have parties which for some reason always end up in riots!
> 
> Ive soooo caught the nappy bug but i really cant buy anymore unless we all starve for the rest of the month! :cry:

where in northumberland are you?


----------



## Twiglet

AG you need a nappy ban :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> :rofl: i keep spending in bits so i dont know how much iv spent!

New mantra for you *must not buy, must not buy*. :rofl:

Cant believe all the stuff happening down there, get ur lil ass back to the safety of the 'village'. lol. :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

haha no im not buying anymore now anyway! i will be back too the village soon enuff!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Twiglet said:


> AG you need a nappy ban :haha:

Dont worry i have! :rofl:

i should add, thats just one transaction...thats not including the other bits ive bought past few days...


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> haha no im not buying anymore now anyway! i will be back too the village soon enuff!

haha, bet u've been shopping while you are there havent you. Oh, btw. Somebody is wanting a metrocentre meet on monday of you fancy it?


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah i have haha got two new tops and the boys some t-shirts from h&m dunno bout monday dunno how id get there haha i'll see if chris is off!


----------



## lorrilou

im near hexham hun. 

I was thinking about going to that metrocentre meet but its nicoles birthday so i cant. :cry:


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> yeah i have haha got two new tops and the boys some t-shirts from h&m dunno bout monday dunno how id get there haha i'll see if chris is off!

Hmmm, good point. Wonder how much the train is ???


----------



## Caz-x

lorrilou said:


> im near hexham hun.
> 
> I was thinking about going to that metrocentre meet but its nicoles birthday so i cant. :cry:


Shame hun. Hexham is miles away from us, I just assume that when I see northumberland its close proximity lol. Could always take her 'birthday shopping' :rofl:


----------



## lorrilou

Caz-x said:


> lorrilou said:
> 
> 
> im near hexham hun.
> 
> I was thinking about going to that metrocentre meet but its nicoles birthday so i cant. :cry:
> 
> 
> Shame hun. Hexham is miles away from us, I just assume that when I see northumberland its close proximity lol. Could always take her 'birthday shopping' :rofl:Click to expand...

Im the same, forget how big northumberland actually is. Hell if i took her birthday shopping i'd be skint for the next 6mths


----------



## Zarababy1

trains a right pain tho!


----------



## Jetters

OMG maffie, what a idiot :hugs:

Zarababy, i'm from Stockton originally, aint it nasty!! :rofl: I don't even go back there to visit relative anymore... and WTF is that in your sig about?! Bad bitch?!?!


----------



## Caz-x

lorrilou said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lorrilou said:
> 
> 
> im near hexham hun.
> 
> I was thinking about going to that metrocentre meet but its nicoles birthday so i cant. :cry:
> 
> 
> Shame hun. Hexham is miles away from us, I just assume that when I see northumberland its close proximity lol. Could always take her 'birthday shopping' :rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Im the same, forget how big northumberland actually is. Hell if i took her birthday shopping i'd be skint for the next 6mthsClick to expand...

:rofl: you could always limit her to Primark :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> trains a right pain tho!

True, goddamit woman, why dont u drive :rofl:. Ah well, we need to think of a way to get us there, hmmmmm. Wonder if anyone else from here who drives wants to come???

was thinking of train, plus my wrap and single buggy, but thatd be a right pain trying clothes on, & I think its be a right pain trying to get the double on a train lol


----------



## Zarababy1

haha yeah i went shopping with the wrap yesterday harry had to sit on amys knee while i tryed on it was a pain!....jetters some naughty mod (or admin im SURE it was wobbles) changed it because my siggy was too big :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> haha yeah i went shopping with the wrap yesterday harry had to sit on amys knee while i tryed on it was a pain!....jetters some naughty mod (or admin im SURE it was wobbles) changed it because my siggy was too big :rofl:

You naughty girl Zara, tut tut :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

it was only a little bit to big!


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> it was only a little bit to big!

lol. My C&C order eas sent Tues, so should get it today :happydance:. Gonna go vote first thing then rush back incsase its the younger faster postie :haha:. Can you get into trouble for postie stalking I wonder, hmmm??


----------



## Blob

I soooo want to go boden shopping for Tabs but i reallly shouldnt :(


----------



## anothersquish

I need to have a little whinge and didnt know where else to do it! 

Narrowly avoided hospital last night after having some sudden and very severe pain, fortunately it went about 20/30 minutes but when asked to describe the pain I told the paramedic it was worse than contractions/childbirth so that give you an idea! Have a Dr appointment today but am rather worried about what may/may not be said. Gall bladder problems have been mentioned twice and my mother has suffered badly with gall bladder problems which ended up with an emergency op on boxing day 2008 so just a wee bit scared! 
Cant say it anywhere else but very scared :(


----------



## buttonnose82

oh hunny :( i hope your appointment goes ok, big :hug:


----------



## Caz-x

anothersquish said:


> I need to have a little whinge and didnt know where else to do it!
> 
> Narrowly avoided hospital last night after having some sudden and very severe pain, fortunately it went about 20/30 minutes but when asked to describe the pain I told the paramedic it was worse than contractions/childbirth so that give you an idea! Have a Dr appointment today but am rather worried about what may/may not be said. Gall bladder problems have been mentioned twice and my mother has suffered badly with gall bladder problems which ended up with an emergency op on boxing day 2008 so just a wee bit scared!
> Cant say it anywhere else but very scared :(

:hugs: hunni


----------



## Jetters

Poor Squish :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

:hugs: AS hope they can get to the bottom of it asap.


----------



## anothersquish

ty guys :) 
Dr thikns it is gall bladder so booked in for a scan on 18th May....eek.


----------



## chuck

poor squish doesnt sound like much fun! But better to find out and get any problem seen to!


----------



## princessellie

glad youre at least getting it sorted, doesnt sound like fun :(

x


----------



## Caz-x

Just got my first order through :happydance:


----------



## Zarababy1

aw squish my mum had gall bladder trouble she said it was worse than labour! :hugs: hope u get it sorted soon x


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Squish...

Can i just say i'm going to burst...Alix wants to sell my nappy cakes on her website (though i told her not to say that till she's seen them :dohh:) Had to tell you cos am so exited...Plus me and Twiggy56 are the new Scottish part :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## anothersquish

ooo yay! Nappy cakes are SO cute!
I want a nappy cake for my birthday LOL


----------



## Caz-x

Blob said:


> :hugs: Squish...
> 
> Can i just say i'm going to burst...Alix wants to sell my nappy cakes on her website (though i told her not to say that till she's seen them :dohh:) Had to tell you cos am so exited...Plus me and Twiggy56 are the new Scottish part :yipee: :yipee:

Thats just fab hun :happydance:


----------



## Blob

Well she said she wants to put them on her site and if people want them i make them to order for them :yipee:

My mum just told me off cos i was exited and told her then said i may as well get paid in nappies and she made me feel rubbish :cry: I was so exited before hand...not really her business though but :nope:

Want to see.....................


----------



## Blob

This is what i did for Twiggy56 (Laura) for her babyshower :baby: 

Was saying we could put in reusable wipes and liners and amber necklace and things :happydance:

Its my first ever attempt...you think with practise i would be better :kiss:
 



Attached Files:







146.jpg
File size: 39.4 KB
Views: 20









166.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Caz-x

Blob said:


> Well she said she wants to put them on her site and if people want them i make them to order for them :yipee:
> 
> My mum just told me off cos i was exited and told her then said i may as well get paid in nappies and she made me feel rubbish :cry: I was so exited before hand...not really her business though but :nope:
> 
> Want to see.....................

yes. Aww, well I am excited for you. & ignore your mum. Wish I was talented enuff to make things to sell. We are skint. Arent on maternity pay as we lved overseas so i didnt work, then we fell pregnant with T when we moved back so couldnt get a job.

ETA - thats bloody fantastic hun!!!! It looks ace


----------



## anothersquish

Thats LOVELY!!!!
I want one!!!!!!

Out of interest can you go through whats in that and approx cost of something similar?


----------



## Blob

Well i was at uni so dont get any either :cry: I've got lots of things am planning...like the nappies and then being a Doula and a BF supporter :) Though it will take a while with babies and things :lol:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

That's really good! I'd buy one! Also, I'd love to be paid in nappies :lol: or even pay WITH nappies... as a whole currency! :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh that cake os gorge :D

Just ignore your mum, you should be excited! :hugs:


----------



## Blob

Thanks squish :)

TBH i couldnt tell you how much :blush: I think i would die if i knew..

But there were 
3x sleepsuits
3xvests 
a teether 
an amber necklace
Two bags of nappies
Two mini lalas
I made the big ribbon so maybe £1 for that
£2 for the other ribbons
The celephane was free
The board is a cake board
Wrapping paper for the base
Taggies book
Hair brush and comb
Head band on top
2 mini lalas

Would NOT want to know the price :shock:

But next time i'm going to use more nappy things like the wipes and liners etc... :)


----------



## Blob

Thankeeeees :)


----------



## anothersquish

So you could do a smaller one with say flats/prefolds, liners, boosters, wipes etc for a reasonable price. Maybe with some things like lanolin, wool wash, blanket, PUL backed change mat in there?


----------



## Blob

Yup :) Thats more what i was thinking...maybe one type for the hard core nappy lot among us :lol: and then one thats just like a cute type with just pretty things.

Could do the mat in the middle and things :) Just make it smaller or the rolls large hmmmm... yea and just use wollies instead of sleepsuits and then yea lanolin etc around the edge :yipee:

Think i would just do what ever people wanted then price it up before i bought anything...


----------



## Caz-x

Blob said:


> Yup :) Thats more what i was thinking...maybe one type for the hard core nappy lot among us :lol: and then one thats just like a cute type with just pretty things.
> 
> Could do the mat in the middle and things :) Just make it smaller or the rolls large hmmmm... yea and just use wollies instead of sleepsuits and then yea lanolin etc around the edge :yipee:
> 
> Think i would just do what ever people wanted then price it up before i bought anything...

Somebodys getting excited!!!!! It's so gonna be a big hit with everyone.


----------



## Blob

Ha ha ha only a bit...she's sending me up some stuff for me to make one and then we're getting it photographed professionally and then experiment with sending it :happydance: I'm thinking some wooden piller type things inside it to strenthen it :)


----------



## buttonnose82

blob i want one! that is so cute


----------



## Arcanegirl

Blob, would corrugated carborad work to make the pillars?? might be cheaper than wood..(and still recyclable lol)

You know the stuff thats flat on one side and ragged on the other, you would roll it several times untill you get the strength you need.


----------



## Blob

Yea that sounds good :) I was just thinking about how i would keep a cake up and the cake ones are like big chopsticks :lol:

We just have to play around i guess and see what works best :) Yaay!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex jsut leaked out of his Itti, its only been on 1-5.30pm, whoops :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Do WNNN need a wrap? Weenotions confuse me...


----------



## Arcanegirl

I thought WN were wraps?
Assuming the Night ones are like AIO or something? I dunno :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

WNNN do need a wrap yes.


----------



## anothersquish

WNNN and WNNL need wraps, the pockets and AI2s dont.


----------



## Maffie

wnnn (night nappy needing wrap or good for heavy wetters)
wnnl day nappy needing wrap
onesize and side snap are pockets
ai2s have a snap in insert


----------



## twiggy56

sarah! Here's a better piccy of it....

https://i674.photobucket.com/albums/vv103/twiggy56/nappycake.jpg

everyone was SO impressed by it, you'l be brilliant :hugs:

and yay for scottish reps for c&c!! :yipee: It'l be funny meeting Alix after all these orders shes done for us :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im feeling impatient to use my ittis :blush:
Im doing a wash overnight ans line drying tomorrow (hopefully if the weather is good) But im tempted to get them washed now and tumble :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

AG harry leaks out of his new ittis when they've been on a while but the preloved ones he doesnt his new ones have only been washed 4 times now so im guessing there not at there best yet!


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Im feeling impatient to use my ittis :blush:
> Im doing a wash overnight ans line drying tomorrow (hopefully if the weather is good) But im tempted to get them washed now and tumble :lol:

Me too, have my inserts soaking atm, been in since this aft, but soooo tempted to get em out & wash now so I can stick em in the airer to dry overnight as I know the bamboo can take ages to dry. I hate waiting for anything:blush:


----------



## Zarababy1

caz i just shot mine straight in the washer put them on him when they were dry :rofl: chris opened my mail haha! only two nappies and my soapnuts or "nutshells"as he calls them


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> AG harry leaks out of his new ittis when they've been on a while but the preloved ones he doesnt his new ones have only been washed 4 times now so im guessing there not at there best yet!

Grrrr, so I have leaks to look forward to :nope:


----------



## Zarababy1

haha only if u leave her in it 4-5 hours! iv found 4 hours seems too be a cut off untill they've been washed a good 6-7 times!


----------



## Maffie

Noah started out weeing ittis in 1.5 hours, we can get a good 4 hours from a SD flip but best as to be the goodmamas after a long nap of 4 hours it felt lie it would go much longer and the wnnn still feel like they could last after 10 hours.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Zara, this one was preloved - why i put it on him :lol:
Alex was definatley dry before his nap after 2.5-3 hours, i dont even expect my ebay cheapies to last longer than 3 hours :lol:

Well theyre in the wash lol, its not like i tumble dry every wash.

Ill keep an eye on the absorbency, i can always boost them :D


----------



## Zarababy1

harry leaked from two ittis today actually! hmm might have to get boosting them up, or get rid and replace with flips!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I saw C&C had mini snap in boosters, but theyre not in stock yet. Does anyone know anywhere else that might sell them?


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: is anything in stock urggggggh loads of places i think hun just goooogle!


----------



## Arcanegirl

My 5 item order last night was all in stock :p


----------



## Zarababy1

haha lucky you! actually everything iv orderd has said in stock on the web site its days after iv orderd it iv had an email to say sorry out of stock out of 8 nappies and a wet bag i have 2 nappies :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh thats alot out of stock :lol:

I found this one https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-08DLMINI.html


----------



## Zarababy1

bargin! haha yeah it is ALOT out of stock on the plus side i get a wet bag twice the price of the one i wanted insted, but i do have too wait untill the end of may for my bambootys and aparently the itti delivery will be in next week altho i was told that lastweek! good job im patiant really!


----------



## anothersquish

The Itti mini boosters can make a difference but 3-4 hours out of a nappy is good. I wont leave him more than 4 hours in nay nappy unless its a night one and I generally change every 3 or less


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Ohh thats alot out of stock :lol:
> 
> I found this one https://www.twinkleontheweb.co.uk/acatalog/details-08DLMINI.html

Thats the cheapest I;ve seen em, and delivery is reasonable too. Might have to order some as Tahlia pees loads:haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

i normaly leave him 4 hours max but end up with leakage i recon 3.5 would be fine its that last half an hour that does it! unless its a flip they've never leaked!


----------



## Twiglet

Flips are good for non leakage! Only one of my nappies to not leak atm!


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah i tend too use my flips when im going out because i know they wont leak!


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> i normaly leave him 4 hours max but end up with leakage i recon 3.5 would be fine its that last half an hour that does it! unless its a flip they've never leaked!

Thats good to hear, I've 2 with 6 inserts lol.


----------



## Zarababy1

anyway my leaks are only ever little he just gets a bit of a damp vest i dont bother changing him :rofl: bad mammy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: i do that too.
this leak was mega, all through his trousers on the front, back and top!


----------



## Zarababy1

haha soggy alex!


----------



## sjbno1

I love my flips as I havent had a leak but yesterday my mum had a leak with a flip :( I was so annoyed :(


----------



## Zarababy1

my mum put a tots bots on harry leaked within seconds shes crap god knows how she managed me in terrys!


----------



## sjbno1

I've got a tots bot stretchie to use but need to put a wrap over it so gonna try a flip wrap :D


----------



## Zarababy1

iv got AIO's there nice actually bit awkward too get a good fit there like bottom of my stash when the rest need a wash!


----------



## Twiglet

Flips and I have serious obsession. 

Her WN soaked her right through today and I was sad about that... :(


----------



## Kota

man, I had not one but 2 poo explosions today, both leaked out the legs of 2 of the WN's. :nope: through nappy, vests and trousers... both times... and we were out from 9-5!! thankgod I had a couple of changes of clothes on me!


----------



## sjbno1

oh no Kota :( and on no Chell :(

I hate when they get really wet :( so are WN not very good for absorbing?


----------



## Kota

i've had no problems at all with just wee with the WN's.. but P isn't a very heavy wetter unless its first thing in the morning. 
Poo however.... but that seems to be with all mine at the moment.. he really needs to chub out in the thighs more.


----------



## Monkeh

Dexter had three poop explosions today. His ittis contained it well, but two of the ittis were his moo and giraffe ones so I was gutted he'd pooped in them :haha: Luckily I use fleece liners in everything so they were fine :thumbup:

He's drooling alot too. Think he's got more teeth coming.


----------



## Twiglet

Aww I dont like my WN anymore :(

Caitlyn's a heavy wee wee girl! 

Kota you poor person!


----------



## kiwimama

Monkeh said:


> Dexter had three poop explosions today. His ittis contained it well, but two of the ittis were his moo and giraffe ones so I was gutted he'd pooped in them :haha: Luckily I use fleece liners in everything so they were fine :thumbup:
> 
> He's drooling alot too. Think he's got more teeth coming.

We've got rather explosive teething poops at the moment too - it's really guttering when they poop in their lovely cloths isn't it! :haha:


----------



## twiggy56

Oh that reminds me i need mini boosters! TwinkleOTW on that link says delayed delivery though? grrr, im guna need them like now...


----------



## Arcanegirl

The date from that was 20th April so they might have cought up?


----------



## twiggy56

GreenJelly hav them for £2 but delivery is £2.85?! dumb.


----------



## kiwimama

Have just been informed that my new giraffe cushie tushie (from the recall awhile ago) has arrived and is on its way! :happydance: Has everyone else received theirs yet??


----------



## Monkeh

kiwimama said:


> Monkeh said:
> 
> 
> Dexter had three poop explosions today. His ittis contained it well, but two of the ittis were his moo and giraffe ones so I was gutted he'd pooped in them :haha: Luckily I use fleece liners in everything so they were fine :thumbup:
> 
> He's drooling alot too. Think he's got more teeth coming.
> 
> We've got rather explosive teething poops at the moment too - it's really guttering when they poop in their lovely cloths isn't it! :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, he usually poops first thing in the morning, so he gets a nappy on which he's allowed to poop in :lol:, then he gets his pretty cloth on, which are a no-poop zone! :rofl:

Sometimes I forget that they're actually made for pooping/peeing in :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Monkeh, I always do the same - boring nappy first thing in the morning so she can poo to her hearts content and then pretty later in the day! :D


----------



## Monkeh

Glad it's not just me :haha:


----------



## Kota

ah I wish P would have a poop schedule I could do that with but he just poops randomly! :lol: generally on the new pretty nappies..


----------



## Monkeh

Kota said:


> ...generally on the new pretty nappies..

That means he likes them. Poop = sign of affection :rofl:


----------



## celine

lol If i do switch over I might even use a sposie in the monring cos G does 2 poops in the morning! When he wakes up and then an hour later before his nap *sigh* 
So this morning I let him have those 2 poops then used his FIRST ever cloth (he BETTER not do a 5-poop repeat day like yesterday!!)


----------



## Monkeh

When I first switched to cloth Dexter had a sposie on at night and first thing in the morning. Now no amount of poop really phases me lol. Occasionally I can even get him on the potty for his poop :thumbup:


----------



## Lu28

I don't mind the poop to be honest, I'm just not going to waste a pretty nappy on it!


----------



## anothersquish

T has his Pop-In on first thing in the morning to poop in. Though he destroyed his normal poop routine yesterday and pooped midafternoon in his midnight itti...poor itti.


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah, after dexter's first poop explosion yesterday I thought it was safe to put his giraffe itti on him. Wrong! :(


----------



## kiwimama

Monkeh said:


> Kota said:
> 
> 
> ...generally on the new pretty nappies..
> 
> That means he likes them. Poop = sign of affection :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Caz-x

I think I am prob going to cry when Tahlia poops in her new nappies, they are too cute for that!!! And.................... not looking forward to the explosions, we do get them quite often atm, perhaps she'll understand if I ask her to tell me first so I can put a sposie on her :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Monkeh said:


> Yeah, after dexter's first poop explosion yesterday I thought it was safe to put his giraffe itti on him. Wrong! :(

How on earth do they know???????????................is it like an inbuilt radar system they are born with:haha: T normally waits for a new nappy then does one:dohh:


----------



## twiggy56

Anyone who was looking for Itti mini boosters (as they are out of stock nearly _*everywhere*_) I found some in stock....


Bibs n Bots have them in stock! 14 units....and they are £4 for pack of two....PLUS iv found a 10% off code (FIRST) for your first order....and second class del is only £1.20-something....yay! :yipee:


----------



## Maffie

why cant i find that website


----------



## twiggy56

https://www.bibsnbots.co.uk/

:D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just got a phone call from Alix about my C&C order, shes so lovely to speak to :D

Id accidently ordered pink flips :rofl: (which she picked up that id ordered other boyihs nappies lol), a couple days delay on them and should be posted on monday, and my Bumble bee Cushie was out of stock with a 2 week wait time, so i changed that to a cool camo.


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Just got a phone call from Alix about my C&C order, shes so lovely to speak to :D
> 
> Id accidently ordered pink flips :rofl: (which she picked up that id ordered other boyihs nappies lol), a couple days delay on them and should be posted on monday, and my Bumble bee Cushie was out of stock with a 2 week wait time, so i changed that to a cool camo.

Now thats what u call excellent customer service :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh yes, i will definatley keep using C&C :D


----------



## Maffie

aaarrrrgggg I need to scream, ive put in claims with paypal for unarrived stuff on cnt and one of the ladies says its not fair I get a refund as she'll only get stamps back off the post office. Now when I sent something that went missing i gave a refund and received a cheque back. 

I know things going missing is no ones fault but i've been waiting over a month and now looks like im losing out, so feel like giving her neg feedback.


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> aaarrrrgggg I need to scream, ive put in claims with paypal for unarrived stuff on cnt and one of the ladies says its not fair I get a refund as she'll only get stamps back off the post office. Now when I sent something that went missing i gave a refund and received a cheque back.
> 
> I know things going missing is no ones fault but i've been waiting over a month and now looks like im losing out, so feel like giving her neg feedback.

It's so annoying when that happens! It's not your fault. If she wanted better insurance on it, she should have paid for it etc.

I've just put in my first ever paypal claim - Cloth Bums R Us... total rubbish! I ordered on 22 March, emailed them on 22 April, they said they would resend it the next day (I don't even think they sent it in the first place). I haven't received my order yet and they ignored my email. I don't like to be mean about WAHMs but that's just taking the piss!


----------



## Caz-x

Maffie said:


> aaarrrrgggg I need to scream, ive put in claims with paypal for unarrived stuff on cnt and one of the ladies says its not fair I get a refund as she'll only get stamps back off the post office. Now when I sent something that went missing i gave a refund and received a cheque back.
> 
> I know things going missing is no ones fault but i've been waiting over a month and now looks like im losing out, so feel like giving her neg feedback.

Its not your fault that she'll get stamps back, though tbh I think they'll give her a cheque. At the end of the day, if you wanted stamps you'd have bought them and you havent got your nappies therefore are entitled to get your money back. Suggest that she uses the stamps for future parcels she sends :rofl:


----------



## Maffie

Rachel_C said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> aaarrrrgggg I need to scream, ive put in claims with paypal for unarrived stuff on cnt and one of the ladies says its not fair I get a refund as she'll only get stamps back off the post office. Now when I sent something that went missing i gave a refund and received a cheque back.
> 
> I know things going missing is no ones fault but i've been waiting over a month and now looks like im losing out, so feel like giving her neg feedback.
> 
> It's so annoying when that happens! It's not your fault. If she wanted better insurance on it, she should have paid for it etc.
> 
> I've just put in my first ever paypal claim - Cloth Bums R Us... total rubbish! I ordered on 22 March, emailed them on 22 April, they said they would resend it the next day (I don't even think they sent it in the first place). I haven't received my order yet and they ignored my email. I don't like to be mean about WAHMs but that's just taking the piss!Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind paying recorded but she almost implied that id got the stuff and she's have proof if she'd sent recorded.


----------



## Rachel_C

Maffie said:


> Rachel_C said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> aaarrrrgggg I need to scream, ive put in claims with paypal for unarrived stuff on cnt and one of the ladies says its not fair I get a refund as she'll only get stamps back off the post office. Now when I sent something that went missing i gave a refund and received a cheque back.
> 
> I know things going missing is no ones fault but i've been waiting over a month and now looks like im losing out, so feel like giving her neg feedback.
> 
> It's so annoying when that happens! It's not your fault. If she wanted better insurance on it, she should have paid for it etc.
> 
> I've just put in my first ever paypal claim - Cloth Bums R Us... total rubbish! I ordered on 22 March, emailed them on 22 April, they said they would resend it the next day (I don't even think they sent it in the first place). I haven't received my order yet and they ignored my email. I don't like to be mean about WAHMs but that's just taking the piss!Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't mind paying recorded but she almost implied that id got the stuff and she's have proof if she'd sent recorded.Click to expand...

That's really bad. I feel awful when stuff I send doesn't arrive and just refund it when they've waited a reasonable time, then wait to claim it back myself. I've had to do that twice - once I sent something to Norway (but forgot to get proof of postage :dohh:) so I just refunded it, but then they did arrive so the lady paid again, and I'm just doing one now where a bumbo didn't arrive so I refunded. Now trying to get money back from the royal mail :wacko:


----------



## Caz-x

just ordered my itti mini boosters. Not actually used my nappies yet, but have a feeling I will need em :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

twiggy56 said:


> Anyone who was looking for Itti mini boosters (as they are out of stock nearly _*everywhere*_) I found some in stock....
> 
> 
> Bibs n Bots have them in stock! 14 units....and they are £4 for pack of two....PLUS iv found a 10% off code (FIRST) for your first order....and second class del is only £1.20-something....yay! :yipee:

have you got a link?


----------



## Caz-x

https://bibsnbots.info/a-i-o-nappies-itti-bittilish-c-34_35/itti-bitti-snap-mini-booster-p-222

here you are, they only have the bamboo ones in, not microfibre :thumbup:


----------



## Kota

Why does P insist on doing huge explosive poo's in his pretty new WN's. I had him in a sposie most the morning waiting and nothing, not 30mins in a pretty fluff and its already in thhe nappy bin.


----------



## Caz-x

Kota said:


> Why does P insist on doing huge explosive poo's in his pretty new WN's. I had him in a sposie most the morning waiting and nothing, not 30mins in a pretty fluff and its already in thhe nappy bin.

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: whoopsie!


----------



## Kota

:(


it'd be sad if it wasn't so funny, :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Caz-x said:


> https://bibsnbots.info/a-i-o-nappies-itti-bittilish-c-34_35/itti-bitti-snap-mini-booster-p-222
> 
> here you are, they only have the bamboo ones in, not microfibre :thumbup:

Thankyou, just trying to decide if we need them or not....I *think* Alex might be okay in an Itti for 3 hours.


----------



## Rachel_C

Arcanegirl said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> https://bibsnbots.info/a-i-o-nappies-itti-bittilish-c-34_35/itti-bitti-snap-mini-booster-p-222
> 
> here you are, they only have the bamboo ones in, not microfibre :thumbup:
> 
> Thankyou, just trying to decide if we need them or not....I *think* Alex might be okay in an Itti for 3 hours.Click to expand...

I had microfibre boosters but then I realised they were a bit daft really cos you have to wait for the itti itself to dry anyway, so you may as well get bamboo and have extra absorbancy for the same size.

If you don't want to buy the proper boosters, the white microfibre cloths from Tesco (less than a pound for three) work just as well folded in three/four :thumbup:


----------



## Maffie

Kota I think they feel relaxed in those WNs :rofl: Noah did the most impressive greeny black poo today (kiwi poo) :haha: thankfully ina pop in with fleece liner.


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> https://bibsnbots.info/a-i-o-nappies-itti-bittilish-c-34_35/itti-bitti-snap-mini-booster-p-222
> 
> here you are, they only have the bamboo ones in, not microfibre :thumbup:
> 
> Thankyou, just trying to decide if we need them or not....I *think* Alex might be okay in an Itti for 3 hours.Click to expand...

I'm not taking the risk, I can always sell em on if I dont need em lol. :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

Rachel_C said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caz-x said:
> 
> 
> https://bibsnbots.info/a-i-o-nappies-itti-bittilish-c-34_35/itti-bitti-snap-mini-booster-p-222
> 
> here you are, they only have the bamboo ones in, not microfibre :thumbup:
> 
> Thankyou, just trying to decide if we need them or not....I *think* Alex might be okay in an Itti for 3 hours.Click to expand...
> 
> I had microfibre boosters but then I realised they were a bit daft really cos you have to wait for the itti itself to dry anyway, so you may as well get bamboo and have extra absorbancy for the same size.
> 
> If you don't want to buy the proper boosters, the white microfibre cloths from Tesco (less than a pound for three) work just as well folded in three/four :thumbup:Click to expand...

Drat, My nearest Tescos is bloody miles away, thanks for the tip tho, guess you can use these as extra in any nappies too :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Asda has them in atm too, but multi coloured.


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Asda has them in atm too, but multi coloured.

bloody miles to ASDA too:nope:. Have a tiny Morrisons n Sainsburys here, in the sticks we are :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh dear :lol:

Well ive bought 4, figured ill use them if were going out, or if they dont get used jsut sell them on. If theyre hard to get then likely will get snapped up :D


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Oh dear :lol:
> 
> Well ive bought 4, figured ill use them if were going out, or if they dont get used jsut sell them on. If theyre hard to get then likely will get snapped up :D

That was my thinking, great minds ....................:rofl:

I'm terrible, got my 10% off but then paid the extra for 1st class post rather than 2nd, am sooo impatient :blush:


----------



## Caz-x

Anyone on here going to the Edinburgh Zoo Meet??? I have told DH I may need the car but hate driving anywhere new, will get lost and cry, even with a satnav lol.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Me! :D
I think PD and Blob are aswell.

lol at impatient, i just went with 2nd class, unless its a busy posting period its not realy much diff than 1st.


----------



## Twiglet

Hmph, I need to buy some nappies to cheer me up :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Whats up Twiglet?

Ohh i got a despatch notice already for the bootsers :D

and just realasied weve been 100% cloth since Weds morning :D


----------



## Twiglet

Woo go you on 100% cloth :dance:

Ohh the big "P" word :haha: I'm gutted to say the least :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im having a blonde moment, whats the P word :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Politics.

I'm considering moving to my grandparents in Scotland :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oohhhhh :dohh: I thought period at first, then saw youre pg :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Arcanegirl said:


> Me! :D
> I think PD and Blob are aswell.
> 
> lol at impatient, i just went with 2nd class, unless its a busy posting period its not realy much diff than 1st.

Mmmmm, I'm crap at meeting new people.I know Zara, she lives opposite me. she is going up, Amy is taking her, but i'm a scaredy cat driving new places, spesh with the kids in:blush:.

I got my dispatch notice too, how quick was that!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: naw no periods here for ages! :dance:

I'll remind myself of that as a plus! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: naw no periods here for ages! :dance:
> 
> I'll remind myself of that as a plus! :lol:

:haha: I only got 4 between Noah and now this one cooking.

I'm ignoring politics :ignore:


----------



## Monkeh

Caz-x said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Me! :D
> I think PD and Blob are aswell.
> 
> lol at impatient, i just went with 2nd class, unless its a busy posting period its not realy much diff than 1st.
> 
> Mmmmm, I'm crap at meeting new people.I know Zara, she lives opposite me. she is going up, Amy is taking her, but i'm a scaredy cat driving new places, spesh with the kids in:blush:.
> 
> I got my dispatch notice too, how quick was that!Click to expand...

I'm going too :thumbup: I'm crap at meeting new people too. I'm not particularly good in social situations! All the girlies are lovely though :flower:


----------



## Maffie

Awww sounds fun, too far though.


----------



## Blob

:rofl: I only had one period in between Tabs and this one, and before Tabs i'd had none for 4 years :shock:

YAAAS i'm going to the meet :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Maffie I think I had 3 or 4 before this one :smug:

And before with Caitlyn I had 4 in the year :haha: :D

I like this no period business!


----------



## Maffie

Twiglet said:


> Maffie I think I had 3 or 4 before this one :smug:
> 
> And before with Caitlyn I had 4 in the year :haha: :D
> 
> I like this no period business!

Me too, although before Noah they were a day, but after having Noah ouch they bloody kill


----------



## sjbno1

bleugh I hate them! It was fab being pregnant and not having them!


----------



## Monkeh

I've still not got mine. Soooo not looking forward to it coming back!!


----------



## Rachel_C

It's almost worth getting pregnant now just to avoid the periods! And next time, I will be BF until the baby is about 14, years that is. :rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

Rachel_C said:


> It's almost worth getting pregnant now just to avoid the periods! And next time, I will be BF until the baby is about 14, years that is. :rofl:

what a thought lol


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: love it!

With this one I'm bfing and really hope my period stays away...is that bad?


----------



## buttonnose82

i loveeeeeeee no periods :)


----------



## Rachel_C

Twiglet said:


> :rofl: love it!
> 
> With this one I'm bfing and really hope my period stays away...is that bad?

Nope, it's good for baby, good for you and good for the environment :rofl:

The only thing that makes periods more bearable is that I've recently started buying CSP... almost as much fun as pretty nappies lol


----------



## thelilbump

lol i must of been unlucky as i BF and still get the big P, bit more irregular than before but only about a week variation :dohh:


----------



## Maffie

Wish mine had stayed away. I BF and still got them back 6 weeks after having Noah :grr:


----------



## Lu28

Yeah, hate to break it to you girls but my period was back 3 months after Aisling was born despite exclusively breastfeeding, I was gutted! :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

Am I in the minority then? No :witch: since I got preggo?

smug:)


----------



## Zarababy1

im the same no P at all mind harrys only 3 months but in the last 2 and half years iv had one period! and 2 babys :rofl: not including bleeding after having them obviously!


----------



## anothersquish

yeah drop the smug look woman!
Having said that I havent had any problems with bleeding since finishing a course of antibiotics.....I dont want to jinx anything but after almost 3 months of constant bleeding after birth I *think* I might be semi fixed.....fingers crossed!


----------



## Zarababy1

oh i dont think i will bleed anyway beeing on the pill! but i didnt after charlie and i wasnt taking anything! i AM broke tho!


----------



## Twiglet

Aww yay Squish :happydance: fingers crossed!

I'm hoping I'm one of the lucky ones with BFing :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

No periods here too :happydance:


----------



## chuck

errrggghhh mine are back and making up for lost time...i was always light but now it's like a scene from a cheap horror movie down there each time!! darned IUD, mind you not one cramp though!


----------



## Caz-x

none here either ladies, with both children :happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

I spoke too soon....either its the old problem back or its AF...already....Grrrrrr.


----------



## celine

Mine arnent back either YEAY! but keep thinking its close :(


----------



## Monkeh

Yeah I keep thinking it must be close. Dexter still bf quite a lot though so who knows :shrug:


----------



## celine

yea i think Gabriel has alot more feeds when he teeths..perhaps im a soother??


----------



## Twiglet

Hope AF stays away for you all ladies!


----------



## OmiOmen

I just wanted to give a quick update...we welcomed Joshua James Warren into the world at 12:51pm on Tuesday the 4th of May weighting 6lbs 14oz. His health check all came back fine and today he had his 5 day check and is now 6lbs 8oz so lost only 5% (up to 10% is normal) so that is good news and he only made a small whimper for the heal prick test. BF was so hard the first few days and we had some problems with crystals in his urine from not getting enough milk but as hard as it got I stuck with it and it has gotten much better now. The plan was to use disposables in hospital and re-usable at home but because our drier is broken and he is so small that he does not fit into many of his real nappies we are still using a mix of the two. My farther in-law and partner are buying us 12 AIO birth to potty naughty baby nappies so with any luck they will fit him well by the time they get here if he is still small. 

His first real nappy on was pink since it is newborn size (DH did not really like putting a boy in pink) but I still think he looks super cute in it even if it did only last all of 5 minutes before the next one was put on. As you can see his totsbots size 1 Bamboozles are a little bulky but he is not a big newborn so that is to be expected and the totsbots wrap is a size 0 as our size 1 wraps are huge for him! Unfortunately, you can not see quite how cute he really is on these photos since he throws a bit of a tantrum at changing time (although less so with a nice warm re-usable than a disposable). 

View attachment 81248
View attachment 81249
View attachment 81250


----------



## anothersquish

Congrats hun, wont be long before he grows into all those pretties! There is something incredibly cute about a teeny tiny newborn in a proper fluffy bum!


----------



## Zarababy1

awww congrats! hes a cutie! and soooo tiny!! bless! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Awww hes soo teeny!
Alex was smaller than that but i dont remember :lol:


----------



## Zarababy1

smaller than that jeeze thats tinnny! my boys were 2lb heavyer haha both seemed little when they were born even tho they wernt!


----------



## Caz-x

Awww. such a cutie. Congratulations x


----------



## Kota

congratulations! he looks beautiful.


----------



## Lu28

Aww, congrats he's gorgeous!


----------



## Monkeh

Aww I love newborn fluffy bum pictures :D

Congrats! He's gorgeous :D


----------



## Maffie

Congrats omi :happydance:

Well i'm officially sad I actually got OH to slow down to I could see nappies on someones line while we were out today, he actually said do you want to go knock and say hello :blush: I just wanted to see what nappies were there.


----------



## Caz-x

Maffie said:


> Congrats omi :happydance:
> 
> Well i'm officially sad I actually got OH to slow down to I could see nappies on someones line while we were out today, he actually said do you want to go knock and say hello :blush: I just wanted to see what nappies were there.

:rofl:


----------



## sjbno1

Congratulations Omi - hes so little and cute :D and his fluffy bum - awwww love him 

Maffie - haha did you see what they had? LOL


----------



## MummyKaya

Awwww congrats Omi, he looks so tiny and very cute bless his little fluffy bum :)


----------



## Jetters

Omi he looks so lovely and teeny!! Yay for first fluff!!! Congrats xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Congrats Omi; I had spotted his pic on Tots Bots' FB page


----------



## Rachel_C

Congrats Omi, he's gorgeous!


----------



## OmiOmen

TTC4No3 said:


> Congrats Omi; I had spotted his pic on Tots Bots' FB page

Me and DH just had to add one each. Unfortunately we only have the one size 0 wrap and the rest are size 1 which don't fit him yet. 

Thank you all. We had a bit of a problem with one of out newborn pocket nappies today and ppop went everywhere! Our liners are not doing much but I am guessing we bough rubbish ones. I am hoping the issues we'r having are due to sizing issues and will be better in a few weeks.


----------



## anothersquish

It can be difficult with tinys! Freddie was 6lb4oz and I was using muslins and plain basic terries on him when I had him in the daytime. When he was 7lb+ the Small WeeNotions started fitting him as did Size 1 Tots Bots stretchies (only had them from when he was a couple of weeks old, the probably would have fit him right from the start) Apparently the XS BG AIOs are good too :)


----------



## OmiOmen

:nope: My hugabuns newborn nappy just leaked pee all over his clothes! I am getting frustrated with all but one of the different types of nappies we bought.


----------



## thelilbump

omi-congrats he's adorable!

Maffie - :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

How long do you guys recon would be enough before asking if an item has been posted? (from a member on cnt).
Payment was made a week ago, and eerything else ive bought before and after this item has been arriving.


----------



## Blob

Awwww Omi soooo cute :cloud9:


----------



## thelilbump

Ag, i reckon a week to 10 days with no word from a seller would prompt me to at least ask. Hope you get it sorted :flower:


----------



## Zarababy1

i know c&c are really good but im getting a bit impatiant waiting for my ittis now especaily when i was told they would be sent out lastweek :-( i want them nowwwwwwww :hissy:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:( I got my despatch notice last night, hoping mine will be here tomorrow!

Are yours delayed because they were out of stock? Theres been problems with that ash cloud and flights again so might have had an impact on C&C deliveries?


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah they were out of stock boooo 3 sio and 1 AIO i orderd 3 of each and i did get two that i orderd straight away with a note saying the rest will be with out next week (lastweek) i suppose you cant help nature but had they said out of stock on the web site i obviously wouldnt have orderd them! im already waiting untill the end of may for the bambootys i orderd :-(


----------



## thelilbump

the suppliers are uk based (but obv still import from aus) and i didn't think they had any AIO's left tbh though they cleared them all out but might be wrong. They kept a lot of us waiting for weeks a while back but we all got our orders sorted in the end, not sure what their current situation is.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I ended up the same, some items i ordered were out of stock. I just changed my order though when she phoned.


----------



## Zarababy1

well i orderd 3 AIO's and they sent me 2,now im waiting on one more pfft oh and obviously the 3 SIO's i just wanna know if there actually gunna get them soon insted of "as far as we know!" thats no goooood!


----------



## Twiglet

I want Itti's so bad and get very jealous when I hear about them on here :haha:


----------



## Zarababy1

iv got midnight, chocolate, mint, jade and tourquise now all i need it the rest arrrrrgggghhh TBH tho i prefer the flips :rofl:


----------



## thelilbump

I'm getting quite sad we are nearing the end of our 'itti life' she's outgrowing the large, wish they did xl! It's horribly tempting having a box full of them sat here though :rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

i dont think im ever gunna have that problem with my boyo i tryed one on charlie for size and a medium fits hes almost 2!! he could do with a large but i could get away with a medium if i wanted too! charlies just about 27lb which is the max what the med says they go up too! harrys followed charlies weight exactly so far if he keeps it up he'll be in meduims for ages yet!


----------



## thelilbump

E is 26lbs and 19 months, shes not particularly big or anything but she's on the last set of snaps on her itti :hissy:


----------



## Zarababy1

yeah charlies about that too but hes on the last set in the MED hes a skinny tho tall and skinny! thinking harrys gunna be the same!


----------



## Maffie

Afternoon all, well ive had Noah in sposies for 2 days as was in hospital yesterday and back in today, had to plead to be let home. They thought baby was ectopic but turn out ive had a cyst rupture.


----------



## thelilbump

Infact we're coming to the end of all our BTPS now apart from our Blueberries really. The pop ins worst i can barely get the tabs too stretch, need to get some new nappies me thinks and have a clear out!


----------



## Zarababy1

aw no maffie hope ur ok! sounds soreee!


----------



## thelilbump

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all, well ive had Noah in sposies for 2 days as was in hospital yesterday and back in today, had to plead to be let home. They thought baby was ectopic but turn out ive had a cyst rupture.

:hugs: am sorry to hear this. A cyst rupture? What does that entail? Is bubba okay? :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Aww maffie how scary, what happens now? Is Bubs ok?



And what do people use after BTPs stop fitting then??


----------



## Jetters

And it is quiet around here lately! Where is everyone?


----------



## anothersquish

I am PISSED. The CNT person who I paid 5 weeks ago for nappies has miraculously come online the day before the claim was closing and entered FALSE tracking details!!!! FFS!
She hasnt even bothered to PM or email with any sort of explanation or apology or anything!


----------



## MummyKaya

Maffie said:


> Afternoon all, well ive had Noah in sposies for 2 days as was in hospital yesterday and back in today, had to plead to be let home. They thought baby was ectopic but turn out ive had a cyst rupture.

Oh no, I've been wondering where you've been. Hope all is well :)


----------



## Maffie

Squish thats so bloomin frustrating im at a loss with cnt at the moment :grr: hope you get it sorted soon.


Baby is ok there is some free fluid in womb but they said that should disperse. They said everything looks good, I do have a corpeus luteum (sp) cyst on one ovary which is normal and they will check it at next scan as it grew massive with Noah. But im released from EPU so all looks good.


----------



## Zarababy1

AWwww alix just phoned me how sweet is she! sending me yellow lime and ivory today insted of lime, rockmellon and red, and royal blue when she gets it in with my two bambootys! she felt really bad id been waiting bless there customer service really is brilliant!


----------



## thelilbump

Jetters said:


> Aww maffie how scary, what happens now? Is Bubs ok?
> 
> 
> 
> And what do people use after BTPs stop fitting then??

this is what i'm trying to find out! You can get sized nappies of course, large ones etc. I have just posted on here, not sure what response i will get as think we might be one of the eldest but asked on cnt too. The large muttaqins still fit her well, have some toddler HL's coming too but they still too big. Our blueberries and fuzzi bunz are still fitting well. Pop in are the worst, no way do they go to 35lbs imo i can only just do it up!


----------



## Lu28

Maffie, hope you're doing ok xxx

I was wondering if it was ever possible for BTPs to go up to like 35lb, just doesn't seem likely! I don't know how you manage not to raid all the shop stock though, you have better willpower than me!


----------



## thelilbump

willpower :rofl: It is very difficult though!!


----------



## Blob

:hugs: Maffie that sounds scary!!

Lilbump how big is she?? I dont think Tabs is growing out of them yet...though i dont pay a HUGE amount of attention to them. :wacko: I'm worried now!!


----------



## thelilbump

i haven't had her weighed in a little while but prob about 26/27lbs. not greatly tall, 12-18 month clothes are quite big so going off them i'd say about 80cm.

edit; sorry typind one handed! not sure about waist measuremrents exactly she won't let me measure her!


----------



## twiggy56

Maffie, hope you're alright, is bubs affected by the cyst? Does it cause u much pain?

btp's fit abi the best...iv been only buying btp's so they go right through but now im wondering...

sarah, tabs looks perfect in her btp's...those nappies wont struggle to last her


----------



## Caz-x

Maffie, hope you are ok, and pleased that bubs is fine x


----------



## Zarababy1

first night in fluff tonight ladys!!! scarey stuff!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good luck!


----------



## Zarababy1

iv gone for a flip with 1 organic and 1 stay dry insert in! :lol: probably too much yeah?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Considering thats the makeup i use for Alexs night nappies, probably :rofl:


----------



## Zarababy1

:rofl: great minds think alike eh!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im a bit weary tonight aswell, last time i used a flip it stunk pretty badly by morning! But Alex was also teething then and didnt hae hi bottle till 3am so im putting it down to that.


----------



## Zarababy1

my washing machine stunk today when i done a wash was wierd! harry still feeds all threw the night so hes always pretty wet on a morning hope it holds up!


----------



## Maffie

Zara have you tried a wnnn? Noah sometimes feeds uprto 3 times a night and his bum feels dry to the touch but inside the nappy is soaked.


----------



## Zarababy1

not yet only got the shaun one i'll try it one night tho if i like it i'll buy more!


----------



## thelilbump

omg E has just broke some kinda record and totally out peed a BB in 30 minutes! I thought it was her drink at first as it was just all over but on closer inspection it was as if she hadn't got a nappy on. I thought maybe i'd done a stoopid thing and grabbed an empty pocket but nope there was an insert and a booster in it :hissy: :hissy:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww man :( silly nappies :(


----------



## Lu28

Ah that's poo. Where's all the wee coming from?!


----------



## twiggy56

Guys, can I ask (for those of you who have Issys and Organic Flips)....

is an organic flip insert the same thickness/absorbency as an Issy day insert?

Alix is all out of Issy inserts (day and night) so im after a substitute......


----------



## MummyKaya

Twiggy I have a spare issy insert if you want it? Only thing is I need to check and see if it's a night or day one! I'll let you know tomorrow if your interested :)


----------



## twiggy56

omg you're a star...!!

Would pay you for it, i really need more, they have been the best inserts for us!

Let me know and I will get the pennies together :)


----------



## mummy_mi

I have 2 of the newborn issy inserts, they are just slightly shorter then the normal sized ones so that when you fold the front down for smaller babies they arent as bulky.

£4 posted if you want them x


----------



## twiggy56

I have already got one of the newborn inserts from sarah (Blob) on trial so will see how I get on with it and then maybe get the two off you....im loving the cheetah Issy so much im crazy tempted to get the bee's but alas...the pennies do not allow! :nope:


----------



## mummy_mi

I do love the cheetah but Chloe just doesnt fit them well, I'm going to bite the bullet and try an cushie next me thinks, if only bee and giraffe werent sold out!!

I got cheetah in bbss to make up for the loss of the cheetah issy tho!


----------



## twiggy56

I get a brilliant fit on abigail with the Issys...funny how much babys shape depends on how well they work?!

Well speaking of a Cushie....iv just got a brand new one from the c&c recall...its AngelDots. Would do swaps for the Issy if you wanted? We just cannot get a good fit with the Cushies!


----------



## mummy_mi

LOL, odd shaped babies!! I do have my heart set on bee and giraffe, but let me just see if OH likes angel dots and if he does it's a deal x


----------



## thelilbump

Lu28 said:


> Ah that's poo. Where's all the wee coming from?!

I wish i knew :rofl:

I don;t know if it's just because she's older and when she does wee now she does 1 big one rather than a few little? :shrug: It was the only thing i could think of really :blush:


----------



## kiwimama

I love the issybear inserts too - just sooooo absorbant. I use them in all my other pocket nappies instead of the ones they came with cuz I just find them better. I got my new cushie tushie too so now have 2 giraffe ones. I don't even like cushie tushie.... :dohh:


----------



## MummyKaya

Twiggy have PMd you.
Hope you understand my half asleep rambling description :)


----------



## Zarababy1

first fluff night went really well his skin was still dry in the morning and he hadn't leaked only thing is ...HE STUNK! i really didnt like that smell and dont seem to be able to get it away today!!


----------



## Caz-x

Zarababy1 said:


> first fluff night went really well his skin was still dry in the morning and he hadn't leaked only thing is ...HE STUNK! i really didnt like that smell and dont seem to be able to get it away today!!

Smelly Harrybo:haha:.


----------



## Zarababy1

stinnkkinnng, called the drs shes gunna ask if i can just have another presciption for the steriod cream if not have to take him at 4, charlies begging to go to bed hence the blind down, noticed kadens is down too lol!


----------



## kiwimama

Maffie said:


> Squish thats so bloomin frustrating im at a loss with cnt at the moment :grr: hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> 
> Baby is ok there is some free fluid in womb but they said that should disperse. They said everything looks good, I do have a corpeus luteum (sp) cyst on one ovary which is normal and they will check it at next scan as it grew massive with Noah. But im released from EPU so all looks good.

Do they think it will grow during this pregnancy as well maffie? I'd be interested to know as I also had a cyst that grew huge during my pregnancy and I was always having to be checked to ensure everything was ok. I'm worried about it happening in next pregnancies. I'd appreciate hearing your experience this time around if you're willing to share - maybe I could add you as a friend? :flower:


----------



## Maffie

kiwimama said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> Squish thats so bloomin frustrating im at a loss with cnt at the moment :grr: hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> 
> Baby is ok there is some free fluid in womb but they said that should disperse. They said everything looks good, I do have a corpeus luteum (sp) cyst on one ovary which is normal and they will check it at next scan as it grew massive with Noah. But im released from EPU so all looks good.
> 
> Do they think it will grow during this pregnancy as well maffie? I'd be interested to know as I also had a cyst that grew huge during my pregnancy and I was always having to be checked to ensure everything was ok. I'm worried about it happening in next pregnancies. I'd appreciate hearing your experience this time around if you're willing to share - maybe I could add you as a friend? :flower:Click to expand...

The cyst in my last pregnancy grew quite large. I have one on my right ovary again, it's currently an inch across so its the same as last time iit caused me pain in the last pregnancy so im hoping it wont grow too much. I know they measured it at my 12 and 20 week scan and at the 20 weeks scan it had started to shrink.


----------



## Maffie

Well I have a problem with a weenotion wrap, its one ive had made and when I used it on Noah it's marked his leg terribly like a friction burn. They have been lovely and said if I send it back they will repair it but im cross at myself for not noticing the leg on one side was no where big enough for his leg. OH put Noah in the wrap but still I always check him. His poor leg is so sore.


----------



## purpledahlia

I always forget to come in here ,:wave:

Maffie thats good if theyre gonna change/fix it for you,

I also had a cyst on my right ovary when i was preg but ny 20weeks had started to shrink too, It gave me pain aswell :(


----------



## princessellie

i havent properly been on here for ages either, have popped in and out of a few threads but not been on properly for aggges

well, pauliepants has just moved out, im packing all his stuff up for him for his mam to come and collect tomorrow, ive just had enough of being upset all the time, he's cheated on me a few times, last time (that i know of) being when i was preg with leyla, im just not having it no more, he winds me up all the time and he reckons its me being overemotional but the way i see it is that me being upset (over something massive or tiny makes no difference) makes me upset, him upset, leyla upset and the new baby upset, so its just not worth it :(

anyways, i will be back on properly now i think, i'll have a hell of a lot more time now that i dont have to clean up his destruction every day lmfao

x


----------



## Maffie

I saw that you were house hunting ellie :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

that was for all of us :cry: now im looking for a 2 bed crappy cheap house :(

x


----------



## TTC4No3

Looks like cysts are a common problem on here; I also had issues with a cyst causing me pain during my last pregnancy but it also shrinked eventually. At my 12 week scan with this pregnancy I mentioned the little pain I'd had on and off but on the other side and turns out I have a cyst inside the ovary... wonder how that one will turn out... meh; all those issues being a woman pfff....



princessellie said:


> that was for all of us :cry: now im looking for a 2 bed crappy cheap house :(
> 
> x

Sorry to hear things are (well more like "were" since u got the problem out the house) crappy for u; it's no fun especially when preggers... but u're doing the right thing hun, a cheating ******* like that does not deserve you. Hope you get to relax now and just focus on u & ur lil girlies. GL


----------



## Rachel_C

Aww Ellie I'm really sorry to hear that things haven't worked out with him. I hope you get a GREAT house and you and your lovely girlies are really happy :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

^ WSS. 

I'm sorry things haven't worked out with him :hugs:


----------



## princessellie

thanks :cry: im sooo scared

x


----------



## Maffie

ellie ya pm box is full hun


----------



## princessellie

i know, its everyone pming me about material lmfao, ive just emptied it

x


----------



## purpledahlia

Ellie i replied to your thread in SP :) :hugs:


----------



## twiggy56

Ellie im so sorry hun, sounds scary, but it sounds like the best decision for you, you're being a good mummy by doing this...:hugs:

Things will work themselves out, you will have your gorgeous babies with you...nothing else matters :D


----------



## Blob

:hugs: :hugs: Ellie...you going to go back to Turkey for a while??


----------



## thelilbump

:hugs: ellie, you'll be ok hunny, it'll be tough at first but you are strong enough to cope :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I got my Flips today, and this probably seems like a silly question but are they quite absorbant? Most people rave on about them, but I was SO surprised at how thin the insert was!! Do you just use one insert inside?

Oh... and i'm gonna be buying some extra inserts so those in the know, which are better- stay dry or organic?? THANKS!!


----------



## Blob

Yea just the one insert :)


----------



## TTC4No3

Jetters said:


> I got my Flips today, and this probably seems like a silly question but are they quite absorbant? Most people rave on about them, but I was SO surprised at how thin the insert was!! Do you just use one insert inside?
> 
> Oh... and i'm gonna be buying some extra inserts so those in the know, which are better- stay dry or organic?? THANKS!!

I found the Organic much better as they absorb more; on the other hand they take much longer to dry and they easily stain (and they're pretty much impossible to come off...) in comparison to the Stay Dry. Overall I'd say get both; u can start by using the stay dry then when your little one starts wetting nappies more move on to the organic.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I like the organic more but as already said they do take much longer to dry!
For that reason i have 3 organic inserts and 9 stay drys


----------



## twiggy56

My staydrys are fine- although it does seem a little thin, the microfibre is the best quality iv used...so it lasts my champion pee'er quite a while! and I prefer her bum being dry to the touch as well....she always seems happier!


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone! I might get organics for overnight and stay dry for the days then. 

Now, to decide... is it worth waiting to see if there's any special offers when the new colours EVENTUALLY come out?!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Jetters, i do an organic/staydry combination for overnight, the microfibre keeps the moisture away so i have that on the top and an organic underneath


----------



## thelilbump

we just use 1 insert, they don't leak often. I'm not a real fan of the nappy though tbh which is a shame, the inserts stain badly 8(

ETA, they could be quite good on newborns as they not so bulky as some BTP's can be at first


----------



## twiggy56

Why are people attacking Maffie on CNT?! They are leaving really nasty comments on her thread..?! Thread's been locked now but they are saying something about a paypal refund/dispute...

Out of order to make it public....no need to add comments like that for everyone to see, shes now guna have this marked on her name when she tries to sell stuff in the future, wtf is with people?!


----------



## Lu28

We use organic at night and stay dry during the day. I've also found that the organics stain quite badly, I'm on a sunning mission this week if the weather improves! :lol:


----------



## Jetters

I wonder why that is that they stain so bad?


----------



## Maffie

oooh didnt want to hear that organics stain, used one for the first time and he popped in it :dohh:


----------



## Kota

they stain badly but i've started putting a fleece liner in with which stops most of it and they do sun out pretty easily, i've not had any permanent stains and he's done some pretty big poops in them! :lol:


----------



## Maffie

:dohh: will see how it does in the wash today. He's turned into a poo monster recently I think it's all these solids :rofl:


----------



## Lu28

Ours seem to be permanent stains at the moment but I'm going to be getting them out to sun as much as I can. It doesnt bother me too much to be honest, I just use them for nighttime and they're not the pretty nappies!


----------



## Maffie

So far if i've had a bad stain I soak for an hour in napisan and wash, then if still marked i scrub with vanish soap and rewash.


----------



## Zarababy1

my boy has posh poo syndrome, as yall know iv bought aload of lovely new ittis! well whenever i put a NEW (not pre-loved) one on him he poo's in it! arghhhh


----------



## Maffie

im so angry and upset i bought a nappy on cnt that never came a medium upsy daisy, i had the same design in large and now the women said ive stolen her nappy. Its not even the same size but she's slagging me off on the forums and admin having a go at me. ive taken pics of the large nappy i have but i cant find who i bought it off im just in floods of tears that someone would accuse me of something like that.


----------



## Blob

How could you have 'stolen' her nappy though :wacko: Thats so mean!!!

Also Tabs still fits into Medium WNs :shock:


----------



## Maffie

Blob said:


> How could you have 'stolen' her nappy though :wacko: Thats so mean!!!
> 
> Also Tabs still fits into Medium WNs :shock:

i bought a medium off her and it never came (i bought the medium cos i liked the large) but it didnt come and becuase im now selling the large (need funds for my wns) she now says i stole it off her. but its a large ive got and i cant find where i got thre large from cos ive bought bloody dozens of nappies


----------



## Blob

If its a Large and you're selling it as a large how does she have a leg to stand on?? Does it not have the Large tag on it??


----------



## Maffie

yeah and ive taken pics of my large and the label and it next to a medium to show siz difference but admin havent got back to me and i cant see what theyve said in the thread as ive been blocked.


----------



## Blob

Thats so shit... i dont really like CNT i just buy a few nappies but never talk on there :nope: Hope it all sorts out, what a total cow!!


----------



## Maffie

Its just made me feel so ill, i dont need the stress and now ive been slagged off i wont be trusted to buy or sell on there even if admin believe me.


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> im so angry and upset i bought a nappy on cnt that never came a medium upsy daisy, i had the same design in large and now the women said ive stolen her nappy. Its not even the same size but she's slagging me off on the forums and admin having a go at me. ive taken pics of the large nappy i have but i cant find who i bought it off im just in floods of tears that someone would accuse me of something like that.

:wacko: u'd think they'd have the brain to see you wrote it was a different size... ahh ppl sometimes pfff :hugs: don't let then get to u hun


----------



## Maffie

I think Noah is wondering why im sat here sobbing but i cant help it.


----------



## MummyKaya

Aw Maffie, that's rubbish :wacko:
I can vouch for you. Don't worry it will get sorted as it's blatantly a large x


----------



## anothersquish

Maffie they just locked the thread. Are you able to contact the admin? If not I can PM for you with the pictures and a note from you.


----------



## twiggy56

twiggy56 said:


> Why are people attacking Maffie on CNT?! They are leaving really nasty comments on her thread..?! Thread's been locked now but they are saying something about a paypal refund/dispute...
> 
> Out of order to make it public....no need to add comments like that for everyone to see, shes now guna have this marked on her name when she tries to sell stuff in the future, wtf is with people?!

Maffie I was able to view the thread _just_ as it was locked last night (this is what i posted on here)

There was one girl saying you were selling a nappy you 'apparently hadnt received' and that it was 'disgusting' and she was reporting you. Then another person put that she had 'bad dealings' with you.....

but then it was obvious it was someone the original person knew (or indeed the same person on a different account) as the account had only just been made yesterday!


----------



## Maffie

twiggy56 said:


> twiggy56 said:
> 
> 
> Why are people attacking Maffie on CNT?! They are leaving really nasty comments on her thread..?! Thread's been locked now but they are saying something about a paypal refund/dispute...
> 
> Out of order to make it public....no need to add comments like that for everyone to see, shes now guna have this marked on her name when she tries to sell stuff in the future, wtf is with people?!
> 
> Maffie I was able to view the thread _just_ as it was locked last night (this is what i posted on here)
> 
> There was one girl saying you were selling a nappy you 'apparently hadnt received' and that it was 'disgusting' and she was reporting you. Then another person put that she had 'bad dealings' with you.....
> 
> but then it was obvious it was someone the original person knew (or indeed the same person on a different account) as the account had only just been made yesterday!Click to expand...

who was the person who had bad dealings with me? 


Squish ive been in contact with admin and sent pictures of my nappies of all the labels and showing the size of the large next to a medium


----------



## Blob

Maffie :hugs: :hugs: its so mean, people are so stupid sometimes :nope:


----------



## twiggy56

Maff it was the account that had only just been made! That said about the 'bad dealings'...thats why its obviously the same person-they made a different account i reckon to try and back-up their case!!!


----------



## Jetters

Maffie it's horrible how you were treated, I saw the thread and was so cross. 

In fact I am sick to death of CNeffingT... If it's ok with you shall I make a thread naming, shaming and explaining this situation?? I don't care if I get banned!!! :D


----------



## Maffie

Jetters said:


> Maffie it's horrible how you were treated, I saw the thread and was so cross.
> 
> In fact I am sick to death of CNeffingT... If it's ok with you shall I make a thread naming, shaming and explaining this situation?? I don't care if I get banned!!! :D

its not worth it jetters, just brings us down to their level.


----------



## twiggy56

its shocking....why are people so quick to jump on the nasty-comments?! Maffie you are due a HUGE apology...

im sure we could all vouch for you, plus you had quite a bit of +ive feedback anyway!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:nope: thats just shocking and eve if your name is cleared, its not going to help people trust and buy from you in the future :hugs:

They must be stupid themselves, do they really think someone would be stupid enough to try and sell a nappy that would supposedly be stolen from the same site! Bunch of idiots.

Ive had one dealing with a really nice lady on CNT, but i agree in general it doesnt seem a very welcoming place to be.


----------



## Maffie

Arcanegirl said:


> :nope: thats just shocking and eve if your name is cleared, its not going to help people trust and buy from you in the future :hugs:
> 
> They must be stupid themselves, do they really think someone would be stupid enough to try and sell a nappy that would supposedly be stolen from the same site! Bunch of idiots.
> 
> Ive had one dealing with a really nice lady on CNT, but i agree in general it doesnt seem a very welcoming place to be.

its even a different size.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just goes to show eh, they must be stupid....


----------



## princessellie

ive bought quite a bit off cnt and havent had problems as such, i did have one girl when i first joined who i bought nippas off and they didnt turn up, she said she would sort refund out and it never hapopened, but i didnt remember till agggges after, everything else ive bought has been good and people been nice etc, its a shame theres some bad people to ruin everyone else's experience :nope:

x


----------



## Maffie

ive bought loads too ellie and only had 2 problems. How are you anyway ellie?


----------



## Lu28

That's horrible Maffie :hugs: Once it's sorted out, you should put some nappies back on for sale and the rest of us can pretend to buy them (unless we really want them and then we'll really buy them!) so that people can see you're trustworthy and we can have a go at anyone who says otherwise :hugs:


----------



## Maffie

Thanks Lu, ive sent all the info I have so hopefully will all be sorted, done all i can.


----------



## Maffie

ohhh ive just had an email off wn to say they have done my nappy but the name wont fit, they asked if i wanted to cancel the order as they hadnt realised i ordered a os so name wont fit. They do have great customef service. i said i want it even without the name just means i have to design another now with noah on.


----------



## TTC4No3

Maffie said:


> ohhh ive just had an email off wn to say they have done my nappy but the name wont fit, they asked if i wanted to cancel the order as they hadnt realised i ordered a os so name wont fit. They do have great customef service. i said i want it even without the name just means i have to design another now with noah on.

Glad to hear customer service is good :thumbup: so with all that WN stash u must be quite the expert hehe, which do u think is the best WN day nappy...? I've ordered a pocket OS, wonder if they'll be too bulky in comparison to sized ones... now i'm tempted by a sized side snap pocket... they have too much choice!! lol


----------



## Maffie

TTC4No3 said:


> Maffie said:
> 
> 
> ohhh ive just had an email off wn to say they have done my nappy but the name wont fit, they asked if i wanted to cancel the order as they hadnt realised i ordered a os so name wont fit. They do have great customef service. i said i want it even without the name just means i have to design another now with noah on.
> 
> Glad to hear customer service is good :thumbup: so with all that WN stash u must be quite the expert hehe, which do u think is the best WN day nappy...? I've ordered a pocket OS, wonder if they'll be too bulky in comparison to sized ones... now i'm tempted by a sized side snap pocket... they have too much choice!! lolClick to expand...

i like sized ones when they fit well, when noah went into mediums he needed them doing up tight so the wings were bulky in the front, wasn't an issue in wna12 that had inserts poppered into the back. (you can choose with the a12 if the inserts popper to the front or back. 

Ive stocked up on wnos as i dont find them bulky, I took a while to find inserts i liked using with them though.


----------



## NattieLou

Which inserts do you like with them, Maffie? Or anyone else for that matter...


----------



## Maffie

I tend to use either a hemp trifold and booster but they are bulky so use those if he might be in it slightly longer, i love greenkids bamboo inserts, ive also just started using flip inserts in them.


----------



## anothersquish

I use P'tits Dessous inserts in WN unless I have their own ones which are very good.


----------



## Jetters

No probs Maffie :hugs: we all know you're innocent! :) xx


----------



## Blob

Wn have amazing customer service :thumbup: My shopping list is a bit mental with them just now. But i ended up having to buy babies cot today so am going to have to wait util next month to buy them :cry:

:hugs: CNT is poop its so unwelcoming i just buy the nappies and leave :nope:


----------



## Maffie

Morning ladies. i'm sure Noah sleeps better in cloth. We used sposies for a couple of nights due to several reasons and he always smells ewwwwww.


----------



## Lu28

Aww poor Noah. Aisling's smelly in the morning too now in her BGv3s which has started my mad night nappy buying spree! :blush:


----------



## Maffie

he only smells in sposies, our trustee wnnn are always fine. Super heavy though.


----------



## Blob

Yea i need to do some night nappy shopping... anyone tried these??

https://www.babybots.co.uk/dream_eze_fitted.htm


----------



## Lu28

No, they look good though!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well ive had to use my dryer again for nappy bits! :dohh: Kinda defeats the purpose.
Ive been so used to quick drying pockets with microfibre, or having heaters on to dry!
This time i needed the wipes that were drying, so of course, in the dryer they went and might aswell put the rest of the nappy bits in to make it worthwhile *sigh*
The warm weather better come soon so i can line dry!


----------



## Maffie

Well its lovely and sunny here today so nappies on washing ready to go outside. Off to visit family for a week on Sunday so need to make sure I have all the regular nappies are clean ready to go.


----------



## anothersquish

Why did you dry the wipes?? LOL I leave mine damp out the washer and put solution on them and in the tub. I only use a spray if the wipes are already fully dry.


----------



## Maffie

I need dry wipes to dry his bum


----------



## Arcanegirl

You know what....I dont know wht i dried them :rofl:
I could have put them in the tub damp :dohh: im so usd to them being dry as i have 2 sets :lol:


----------



## kiwimama

I just got an email that I'm the winner of a cloth nappy giveaway! :happydance: It's an NZ made brand EZPZ. This is the third thing I've won this week and I never win stuff!


----------



## TTC4No3

kiwimama said:


> I just got an email that I'm the winner of a cloth nappy giveaway! :happydance: It's an NZ made brand EZPZ. This is the third thing I've won this week and I never win stuff!

nice; congrats  i've not won anything but not giving up hope lol


----------



## Lu28

Ooh congrats, it's so lovely to win stuff! :dance:


----------



## kiwimama

Just noticed you live in Bath Lu? I've been there! :happydance:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi 
Can I join in? I use Bum Genius V3 All in one pocket nappy, only started using them a week ago and really like them.


----------



## thelilbump

congrats kiwi and welcome pixie :flower:


----------



## kiwimama

welcome pixie - everyone is welcome here!


----------



## Maffie

Congrats kiwi you'll have to post a picture when you get it. Welcome pixie :hi:

I think the biggest competition i've ever won was curly wurlys for all my school. I cant even remember what the comp was but I remember handing them out in assembly at school when I was like 9 :haha:


----------



## MummyKaya

I'm having to use sposies cos my poor little man has suspected gastroenteritis :cry:


----------



## Maffie

MummyKaya said:


> I'm having to use sposies cos my poor little man has suspected gastroenteritis :cry:

Hope he's better soon :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:wave: hey Pixie.

Awwww hope he gets better soon hun :hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

Thanks ladies, me 2 xx


----------



## kiwimama

hope Kaiden is feeling better soon!


----------



## thelilbump

Hope Kaiden is feeling better soon and you're not too stressed :hugs:

P.S. Am still waiting on a reply, hopefully know more Monday Kaya


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hope Kaiden is better soon :hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

Thanks :) 

He seems a bit better today but his milk intake is halved and the poor little man had stinky nasty diahorrear (which is a word I cannot spell :rofl: )
just don't want him getting dehydrated in the hot weather.


----------



## MummyKaya

Omg, what an evening :wacko:

spent two hours up A&E as Kaiden hasn't wee'd all day. 
As he has no clinical signs of dehydration we were sent home after being seen by nurse then doctor. I'm obviously glad he has no signs, but what about not weeing all day?! They said if no wee in six hours go back. But it's already been about 12hours or more. Argh what to do :cry:

he's just taken 7oz of milk (yay, at last!) so will see how he is in a couple of hours x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Poor Kaiden :hugs:

Ive somehow lost two itti mini boosters :dohh: ive not even had them long!


----------



## Blob

Oh no :hugs:


----------



## MummyKaya

Yay! Lots of wee today (all over the rug!) and he seems really well so fingers crossed he's on the mend :happydance:


----------



## funny_face

MummyKaya said:


> Omg, what an evening :wacko:
> 
> spent two hours up A&E as Kaiden hasn't wee'd all day.
> As he has no clinical signs of dehydration we were sent home after being seen by nurse then doctor. I'm obviously glad he has no signs, but what about not weeing all day?! They said if no wee in six hours go back. But it's already been about 12hours or more. Argh what to do :cry:
> 
> he's just taken 7oz of milk (yay, at last!) so will see how he is in a couple of hours x




MummyKaya said:


> Yay! Lots of wee today (all over the rug!) and he seems really well so fingers crossed he's on the mend :happydance:

Just saw your post about last night, poor Kaiden and poor you :hugs:

So glad he's a bit better today. :thumbup:

(maybe he's missing his nappies :haha:)


----------



## Pixie71

gladto hear he is weeing again!!!


----------



## henny

can i join the fluffy bum club? my Lo is using bg 3, naughty baby, popngro, little lamb and wonderoos and soon to be using bbos and wnos, but as we only have 14 nappies at the mo until the bbos's comes, we are using sposies at night :flower:


----------



## funny_face

Can I join too? :flower:

First day in cloth here! Unfortunately don't even have enough for a whole day yet but I've borrowed to test some out and going to up my collection soon!


----------



## DueMarch2nd

can i join? i am just drying my first nappies now. i have a trial pack of little lambs coming in the post and only have 4 mothercare smart nappies just now. i am excited to get more. so hopeful i enjoy my cloth bum baby as much as i anticipate


----------



## Jetters

Welcome to all the newbies!! Hope real nappies work out for you all :hugs:


----------



## Blob

:wave: HEY... fluff is fun but this section is dangerous :rofl: if you want to have any money i wouldnt look :haha:


----------



## Pixie71

Hi really enjoying using my Bum genius nappies, have 15 and wash every second day, use about 5 a day so I wash every second day and have them sorted for next day, might invest in a few more though..


----------



## funny_face

Blob said:


> :wave: HEY... fluff is fun but this section is dangerous :rofl: if you want to have any money i wouldnt look :haha:

:rofl:

Its too late for me too! Nappies are the latest in a long line of expensive obsessions I've developed for baby-related stuff. 

This section should be re-named "its too late for me, but run - save yourselves!"


----------



## Jetters

AGREED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## kiwimama

funny_face said:


> Blob said:
> 
> 
> :wave: HEY... fluff is fun but this section is dangerous :rofl: if you want to have any money i wouldnt look :haha:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Its too late for me too! Nappies are the latest in a long line of expensive obsessions I've developed for baby-related stuff.
> 
> *This section should be re-named "its too late for me, but run - save yourselves!"*Click to expand...

:haha: brilliant! 

Welcome to all the newbies! :wave:


----------



## henny

:haha: i agree, ive already put a wn with embriodary (sp?) in the cart and may get some ittis , dh doesnt seem to mind :happydance:


----------



## Caz-x

Kaya - hope kaiden is better for you. It's so hard when they're ill isn't it.

I just bought a prettyi in pink itti from Femme:cloud9:

& waiting for a WNNN & TB Stretchy to arrive from MummyMi.

I have (or will have)

x4 Itti (plus 4 mini boosters

x2 Flips 
x4 extra SD Inserts

x1 FuzziBunz

x1 Coolababy

x2 Kushies (which I am going to pass on as they leaked on me)

x1 WNNN

x1 TB Stretchy

x1 Bumhugger (which again leaked, but not sure if my wrap wasnt on right or was too big :shrug:

x1 Ellas House Hemp Nappy - my bargain nappy. Found a site selling them off & they had made a mistake reducing it down form its original price to £0.00 :rofl:. I added it and paid postage £1.50 thinking theyd cancel the order once they realised the mistake but it arrived!!. It did say Bumhugger on the order, but I think they just sent me a normal hemp nappy. Its not got removable insert. But hey, for £1.50 who cares right:happydance:. Does anyone know what the difference is between a normal nappy & their Night nappy??

quick ?? tho, is the TB stretchy a day or night nappy?? I am still sooo naive with some things lol:haha:


----------



## Blob

Agreed!!! :rofl: 

Caz that sounds like a fab stash :)

I think a TB stretchy can be both??


----------



## anothersquish

A stretchie can be used for day or night, its great for either :)


----------



## DueMarch2nd

I Know! I have only just put LO in his mothercare smart nappies and have a trial pack of little lambs being delivered soon and i am already online shopping for nappies and i havent even worked out what i like best on LO but they are all so cute i want them all lol I thought this was supposed to be the cheaper option! At this rate i will have to re use them for future kids and have like 30 kids to save money! :rofl:

I am loving the fluffy bum club in the siggys. Now that my LO is in cloth officially, I think I will go get mine :winkwink:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: to all the new ladies


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Another newbie :wave:

Edward's not in his cloth yet as I've just started buying, but I have 8 so far...still waiting for most to arrive. Excited to try them all xx


----------



## Jetters

Does anyone know the difference between the itti's with white labels, and black? I've got a few with white and can't figure it out :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I really want to put mason in these but i havent a clue how and what you need lol .. :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

i'm not sure on the ittis jetters, i presume age, think all mine have black but i'll try and remember to look later. I noticed aswell they've started numbering them too.


----------



## enola

Aren't the white labels older and the black labels newer? I think I remember reading that somewhere?...
:flower:

Welcome to all of the new ladies - yay for fluff converts!!! :D


----------



## sezzlebum

enola said:


> Aren't the white labels older and the black labels newer? I think I remember reading that somewhere?...
> :flower:
> 
> Welcome to all of the new ladies - yay for fluff converts!!! :D

yeah older sio's have white labels

some of the AIOs have white labels tho and their new, but white labeled SIO's are older 

and helloooo to new fluffers:happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh ok so no difference then! I was confused cos some of the ones I bought new had white labels... thanks :D


----------



## MummyKaya

Just to let you know Kaiden is completely back to his normal happy self again - yay! :happydance: Thanks to those that commented :)

And welcome Newbies! There seems to be loads trying cloth lately. Seems like the word is being spread :)


----------



## Blob

Yaay glad he's ok hun :) 

:wave: Becyboo its so hard at the start to know what to do... Try going onto website cheeksandcherries and have a look on there its pretty simple on that one :thumbup:


----------



## henny

mummykaya-glad all is good hun :hugs:


----------



## Pixie71

My HV was impressed with my Bum genius ones and is writing to them for a sample!!!! Thomas seems happy in them too!


----------



## ImisMummy

Hiya, where is best to get wool soakers from. LO is getting too hot at night so i thought wool and a fitted might be cooler for her?


----------



## purpledahlia

Im really sick to death of these BG's. No matter how i try to strip them they still bloody stink. Think im gonna get rid of them all. :( Wont have any night nappies tho :(


----------



## purpledahlia

I can smell it when i just walk into her room to check on her!


----------



## twiggy56

Becy! Check you in here! Where've you been hiding :D I miss your bump :haha: I also miss my beach ball :(

Anyway- if you want to get mason in fluff go check out Littlestar's links in her siggy, they're fab. She answers all the FAQ's about cloth really well...

Jetters- glad things are ok with you hun :hugs:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I can second Twiggy with those links. I can even pretend I know what I'm talking about now :lol:

Where do you ladies get your baby legs from? I neeeeeed some!


----------



## Arcanegirl

PD is it Flips your using?
Ive had the same prob, the only way i sorted it was doubling the detergent and doing an extra rinse at the end of the wash cycle.


----------



## purpledahlia

No its not flips its just regulat BG's, Ive done hot rinses cold rinses, washes followed by a wash with no detergent followed by rinse after rinse, i dont know what else to try!


----------



## Caz-x

I want I want;

Issy Bear
Mini LaLa
Bambooty
More Flip covers & inserts

Oh, and any cute pretty nappies really :rofl:

Must sell stuff & make money to buy nappies


----------



## Jetters

Purpledahlia what do they smell of? I've read about BGs stinking a few times, it's so weird, I wonder what it is?

And Katy you can get 'official' Baby Legs or Huggalugs from the nappy websites but I got 5 for £16 from ebay last week that were the same quality near enough (if a teeny bit smaller) as BLs... obviously not sure how they'll wash up but they seem fine!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Gonna get myself on ebay when people buy my stuff in buy, swap and sell. 

I still want to buy:
More Ittis. 
A bambooty in hooty booty.
Issy bear
Wee notions!

Best find more stuff to sell :lol:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Anyone done a pre-order on cheeks and cherries? How does it work? xx


----------



## twiggy56

Jetters- i got a couple pairs from that link u posted (5 for £16) and the pink pair i got are the same quality as BLs!! The other pair i got were slightly shorter but still work great especially as abi is still small :D They are a bit of a mix but im happy with the two I got from the two different ranges from them...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^ Don't suppose you still have that link? xx


----------



## Caz-x

mmm, 5 for £16 is good value. Think theyre the ones Zara got & they're lovely. Think I'm gonna be putting an order in. I want nice pwetty girly ones:cloud9:. Am also going to have to order some bandana bibs too, my lil lady is always sick & I'm generally too late to catch it on the muslins before it gets on her clothes. At least the bandana bibs look cool & would help:haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Katy, pre-order just email and ask them, and she will get back to you with an invoice and she can request money from your paypal if youve bought from her before! Ive just done 2 pre-orders but shes shipping them together i think, but yeah its easy! :)

Jetters no idea really what the smell is, its not urine, it just smells?! I had to wake her and change her at 2am cos i could smell the nappy in the next room. Im gonna so yet another strip, but just seems to not work!?


----------



## Blob

She keeps forgetting to charge me :dohh:


----------



## thelilbump

PD; re your bumgenius - have you tried washing them in soapnuts? that was the only think that worked for us.


----------



## purpledahlia

:dohh: I keep forgetting to pick them up from my mums, shes on her way here too but she will have already left. I actually think shes probably thrown them out ''why did i have shells lying around '' :rofl: 

Can you get another sample even after youve had one??


----------



## thelilbump

from in a soapnut shell? I'm not sure tbh. Perhaps worth a shot! I think nappy garden were dong sample bags aswell and you can get them in mama packs at the moment too.


----------



## purpledahlia

whats a mama pack?? will look on nappy garden, did you just do a normal wash with them or did you do a strip?


----------



## sugarpuff

apparently dishwasher tablets are good for stripping microfibre, never tried it myself but... :shrug:


----------



## thelilbump

you just do a normal wash, you don't need to strip wash if u use soapnuts because theres no detergent in them to build up. You might want to do a strip wash vefore you start washing in soapnuts just to see if it helps. I always put the nappies through a rinse cycle first with nothing else in and then a regular wash with soapnuts. :flower:


----------



## thelilbump

P.S a mama pack is an ethical goodie bag for mommas current and to be. You cna get them free from some cloth nappy sellers if they stock them. Normally a mimimum spend applies though.


----------



## TTC4No3

purpledahlia said:


> whats a mama pack??

https://www.mamapacks.eu/ ; you can get them on some nappy sites like https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=73&products_id=275 :thumbup:

edit: meh too slow lol


----------



## henny

what do people mean when they say they strip wash the nappies?


----------



## anothersquish

strip washes get rid of detergent build up in nappies...which happens over time, it can make microfibre smelly and makes the nappies less absorbent. Its basically a case of washing them and then rinsing them over and over again til there are no bubbles left in the water in the machine.


----------



## thelilbump

detergent builds up in the fibre and this needs removing for several reasons, it can reduce absorbancy, trap smells etc etc.

There are a few different ways to strip wash and there are a few threads on here about how to do it. Takes good part of an afternnon though!


----------



## Arcanegirl

PD i have a soapnut sample pack you can have if you want? Its only been through the wash once and i didnt find them that great.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'd been wanting to ask what a strip wash was too :blush: Now I know :)


----------



## MummyKaya

Anybody heard from Maffie? Unless I've missed her haven't seen her online for a while :/


----------



## Lunaty

Hello everyone!!!! :)

Im back again :D missed me :rofl:

My god.. im knackered... i still feel jetlagged and Cole seems to have caught another cold...

On the good note.. i can go back to cloth now!!!! Beybey stinky sposies :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

AG that would be fab! :D


----------



## Lunaty

hows everyone going?! Did i miss much?


----------



## purpledahlia

How was your trip? Are you back now or are you just over the water :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

MummyKaya said:


> Anybody heard from Maffie? Unless I've missed her haven't seen her online for a while :/

I was thinking that before, when I last saw her posts she was saying she had pretty bad morning sickness though. 

Lunaty- :wave: I'm new in here, but now I've come in I never shut up :blush: xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

pm me your addy and ill get them sent out to you :)


----------



## Lunaty

:hi: Katy ;) 

Im back in NZ now..jeez what a mission LOL, the way there was a breeze though the way back i think Cole was catching a bug (he is actually sick now).. he cried quite a bit hahaha, it was a night flight too so everyone was trying to nap too :dohh:

sooooo embarrassing.. me pacing the corridors :rofl:

however the holiday itself was brilliant! Thank you


----------



## Caz-x

:hi: Lunaty, I'm also new in here just like Katy, arrive in NP about month ago & am never out of it now :rofl:.

Sorry to hear you had a nightmare flight, hope wee mans better soon tho.

ETA; would love to come to NZ, hear its lovely. Me n DH even looking at moving over :D


----------



## Lunaty

NZ is beautiful ;) i moved here with Dh about 3 years ago now and i must say i dotn think i will go back any time soon haha


----------



## purpledahlia

Yeah i saw your FB status about him not being very well or coping well with the travel! Glad your home now tho! 

AG do you wanna save on postage and just bring them to the zoo??x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep i can do that if you dont mind waiting :) just remind me nearer the time!


----------



## purpledahlia

I dont mind, Ill wash them Fri and a strip wash and by then they will need washed again, even if they dont, i dont know if i can use them anyways!


----------



## Blob

Lunaty i would LOVE to move to NZ Robin and i very nearly did until we were made partners here :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

it is so worth it, Farie (she's on the forum too) just moved from the UK to NZ not o long ago.. we actually met up knowing each other form the forum and we still see eachother regularly :) she is actually preggo now so ill make sure she gets sucked into cloth and NP to heheheheh


----------



## thelilbump

ahh i;d love to move somewhere like that, not sure i could handle the heat tho!


----------



## Lunaty

NZ is sea climate... not to hot at all (nothing like Australia)... we even have a bit of snow on certain spots.. however our summers do last a lot longer on this side of the world and our winters generally dont get colder then 9degrees :)


----------



## purpledahlia

I'd move there in an Instant if i could!


----------



## MummyKaya

I'd love to go to NZ. My best friend flys out on Sunday to spend a whole year there! Jelous much? :)


----------



## Caz-x

My Oh is in the RAF, but poss due out next yr. We did a quick online immigration check & it came back to say we'd have a good change cos of his trades - hes a qualified Adventurous Trainig Instructor & does rock climbing/mountaineering/skiing/canoeing/kayaking - the list goes on lol. Have been asked to do a full check, but holding off untill we know whether he's coming out of the military or not. I would love to do the check now, but he won't.



ETA; on another note all. U remember I had problems with a wet baby at 4am the first time I used a bumhugger & I never knew if it was the wrap not being on right or needing to boost? Well, tightened the wrap right up the other night and no problems & used a WNNN last night with no leaks -brill. BUT..............nobody warned me about how bad they smell - eurgh!! Please tell me you get used to it????


----------



## Lunaty

whahaha i almost never managed to get a whole night out of cloth but am still wanting to try a couple before i entirely give up..

even most sposies end up leaking with him though it is slightly getting better now.. 
about the smell.. i just put them in the bucket with some tea tree oil (not on his bum haha) also in the wash and never had smells before it got weed in but some nappies retain smell easier then others.. IE Bum genius are notorious for stink issues..


----------



## Pixie71

Oh you note bum genius as smelly, ive noticed only a slight smell and Im using a powder for the bambino mio nappies, am getting Ecover for them though as my friend recommended it as she uses bum genius nappies. Ill let you know when I get it if there is an improvement.


----------



## Lunaty

personally i never really had smell issues with any of my BG's but ive hear d a lot of people complain about it :)

however i wash on hot and on heavy duty cycle LOL


----------



## Pixie71

I was at 60,should I do that on the superwash? Might be better, its a much longer wash than the one i normally use,but I dont mind?


----------



## Blob

Mine took months and months of heavy night use to start smelling :nope: I tried everything and then thought sod it :lol: and bleached them and they have been perfect again :)


----------



## purpledahlia

yeah actually thinking about it, at mums i used to bleacj them sometimes and ive not done it since i moved here, which was about 6 weeks ago? maybe more? so its probably due a bleach!


----------



## Jetters

My nesting instincts have kicked in beyond belief... I spent the day scrubbing my flat (and napping in bursts too!) and now having begun the ginormous task of washing all of my nappies :happydance:

I've got a load of inserts in, another load of inserts waiting to go in, and then all the actual nappies... it just occured to me though that I might not actually remember which inserts go in which nappy :dohh: :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## purpledahlia

hehe, you'll figure it out :D

I dont wash the inserts seperatly tho??


----------



## Jetters

I'm only washing them seperately cos they are mostly preloved so I want to give them a few good washes at 60 with glo-whites!!! :D


----------



## Blob

I do my inserts seperatley if i'm using bleach...


----------



## purpledahlia

If i bleach i just sit in the sink then do a few rinses then add the rest and wash?


----------



## twiggy56

hmm i might bleach my V3 inserts then sarah....do you put bleach in the machine?!


----------



## Jetters

Love the avatar btw PD!


----------



## thelilbump

You shouldn't put bleach in the washing machine no, it can get in the pipes and the drum and could potentitally ruin the next wash you do. It's the same kind of thing with soapnuts, to see their true effects you have to wash a good few times exclusively so all the powder residue will eventually work it's way out the machine.


----------



## Jetters

Dear nappy genius's... (geniei? )

When you use sized Blueberries, which way do you insert the insert- does it matter? And which side should be up- does that matter?! 

Thank you!! 
Love, confused of nappyville xx


----------



## mummy_mi

Not sure if it's the right way but I bit the folded over 'hinge' bit if you like to the front and the loose ends at back, purely because it's easier.

And the microfibre on top xx


----------



## sugarpuff

i can't remember what website it was on, but i saw the other day that the hinged bit goes at the front for boys (microfibre on top) and the microfibre part in the centre for girls

x


----------



## henny

i saw the way it goes, on babykind website.


----------



## mummy_mi

Yes for the onesize you put the mf in the middle for girlies but for the sized ss the whole mf piece fits from front to back x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yey i found my missing booster! The tumble dryer was hiding it


----------



## dizzyspells

Hey Girls :hi: for you that remember me back in the day!for those of you that dont then I am Hannah!!

I gave up on cloth as I was having to change on the hour due to him being such a heavy wetter it just got too much :blush:

Finn is a lot less of a heavy wetter now and want to go back to cloth again!!:happydance:

Cue spending sprees again as I have 0 now!!!


----------



## Lu28

Woohoo, more people with spending sprees!!

I've always put the microfibre bit of the blueberry onesize on the top, any idea why it's meant to be different for boys and girls? Surely it's drier on their bums if the microfibre is on top?


----------



## Lunaty

dizzyspells said:


> Hey Girls :hi: for you that remember me back in the day!for those of you that dont then I am Hannah!!
> 
> I gave up on cloth as I was having to change on the hour due to him being such a heavy wetter it just got too much :blush:
> 
> Finn is a lot less of a heavy wetter now and want to go back to cloth again!!:happydance:
> 
> Cue spending sprees again as I have 0 now!!!

Heyyyy!!!!!! welcome back chick!!!! lol quick to the swap & sell thread heheheh


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I just put the microfibre bit on top for Edwards BB. Mainly because I just guessed that was how it was meant to be :lol:

Hi dizzyspells :wave: did your dresses arrive yet? 
P.S- If you want a green stars tots bots AIO bamboo I have one for sale xx


----------



## DueMarch2nd

i bought my last nappy for a while from lunaty... i need to wait on most arriving so i can see what i have spent all our money on:rofl:


----------



## dizzyspells

Lu28 said:


> Woohoo, more people with spending sprees!!
> 
> I've always put the microfibre bit of the blueberry onesize on the top, any idea why it's meant to be different for boys and girls? Surely it's drier on their bums if the microfibre is on top?

I just doubled up the insert at the top for Finn when I used them.x



Lunaty said:


> dizzyspells said:
> 
> 
> Hey Girls :hi: for you that remember me back in the day!for those of you that dont then I am Hannah!!
> 
> I gave up on cloth as I was having to change on the hour due to him being such a heavy wetter it just got too much :blush:
> 
> Finn is a lot less of a heavy wetter now and want to go back to cloth again!!:happydance:
> 
> Cue spending sprees again as I have 0 now!!!
> 
> Heyyyy!!!!!! welcome back chick!!!! lol quick to the swap & sell thread hehehehClick to expand...

Hi hunni!!!You bought my WN Black and Skull print pocket!I loved that nalppy :cloud9:



katy said:


> I just put the microfibre bit on top for Edwards BB. Mainly because I just guessed that was how it was meant to be :lol:
> 
> Hi dizzyspells :wave: did your dresses arrive yet?
> P.S- If you want a green stars tots bots AIO bamboo I have one for sale xx

Yes hun they arrived Sat :thumbup: but I dont think they suit me :rofl:

How much are you wanting for the nappy hun??Is the newer TB wrapless ones??x


----------



## thelilbump

hannah! wb hunny :hugs:


----------



## Lunaty

Jup i did, it has been passed around n the mean time as Cole is to big for it now :cry: it was such a cute nappy ;)

Nice to see you back though :hugs:


----------



## 4boys4years

woah this thread his huge! thought i'd just dip my toe in and say hello :wave:


----------



## thelilbump

:wave: 4boys4years

I blame them lot, they chat too much :haha:


----------



## Lunaty

no way haha :tease:


----------



## dizzyspells

4boys4years said:


> woah this thread his huge! thought i'd just dip my toe in and say hello :wave:

:hi:

I am not guilty been off this thread for a while!:haha:


----------



## thelilbump

Oooops i just realised i was the first one to answer this thread back in the day :rofl: okay maybe its me that talks too much :blush: :haha:


----------



## dizzyspells

Yes Donna all your fault!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:rofl:x


----------



## thelilbump

:tease:


----------



## Lunaty

:rofl: there you go


----------



## Jetters

Bibs n Bots have sold out of So Scrumptious wipes cubes- eeep! Anyone know where else you can buy them from?


----------



## Jetters

Oh, and Bibs n Bots are looking for a tester for the new wonderoo v2... sign up on their facebook page.


----------



## anothersquish

bah...maybe I will get something else for the wipes just to try...suggestions on postcard.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

dizzyspells- yep it's an AIO. I've put a post in the swap and sell thread :) xx


----------



## thelilbump

i've been using the wonderoo v2, i'm quite surprised by it actuallyits pretty good!


----------



## Maffie

Squish I had a dream about you the other night, that you'd just had another baby.


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what is the facebook page called jetters? i searched woderoo but nothing came up xx


----------



## Jetters

Bibs N Bots xx


----------



## thelilbump

i think it closed yesterday though? Might be wrong


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh im feeeling a bit sad.. ive started to wean Cole of the breast in the hope i could just do 3 feeds a day as he seems to be soooooo hungry all the time even thoguh he is on solids..

He has taken to the bottle so well and im happy that he seems to finally be satisfied but my boobs seems to be quite happy too to not have to feed anymore LOL it's taking Cole so long to get any let down that we just both kinda had to throw in the towel :dohh:

I guess this is the end of me breastfeeding him Bohoo hoo..


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:hugs: BFing never worked out for me as Edward wouldn't latch and I was devastated so I probably kind of know how you feel xx


----------



## Lunaty

katy said:


> :hugs: BFing never worked out for me as Edward wouldn't latch and I was devastated so I probably kind of know how you feel xx

:hugs: thanks, im glad and proud i made it to 6 months as it was devvo not easy but now i kinda miss the bonding time it gave..

I think id be even more hartbroken if it wouldnt have worked out at all!!

x


----------



## littlepne

Hello ladies! :hi:

Just thought I'd pop in and say a proper hello to you all, I'm prewashing my cloth stash as we speak - I couldn't contain my excitement anymore!!

Anyways, I'm 24 and from sunny Lancashire :thumbup: Used to live near Preston, now in Blackburn. Been married for 2yrs and our first baby is due next week (I'm very proud of myself for holding off on fluff washing this long!). So I'm almost a cloth bum mum :)

However, I do think my computer should come up with a warning everytime I'm browsing nappy sites! I keep telling myself I have to wait for the baby to arrive before I can buy any more nappies but it's soooo hard!!

But that's enough rambling and hopefully will get to know you all better while I try and get my head round this parenting malarky!! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: littlepne


----------



## CountingDown

Hey ladies, does anyone have any advice on how to brighten up my inserts? They are starting to look a little grey instead of bright white and don't really to want to bleach them if I can help it xxx


----------



## Maffie

CountingDown said:


> Hey ladies, does anyone have any advice on how to brighten up my inserts? They are starting to look a little grey instead of bright white and don't really to want to bleach them if I can help it xxx

I always use napisan then out on the line i the sun, im sure ive seen someone use glowhite but not sure whats in that


----------



## enola

I use Vanish and sunshine on my inserts if they look grey/stained...if it's microfibre I think it tends to be the nature of the beast, though, or it is with my water at least! :haha:

By the way, who here uses Facebook? I'm Enola Stevenson if you want to add me (just put 'from bnb' so I know who you are! :flower:)
x


----------



## DueMarch2nd

what is napisan and where do you get it anyway?


----------



## henny

:hi: littlepne


----------



## Maffie

DueMarch2nd said:


> what is napisan and where do you get it anyway?

It's a germicide tesco have it on the baby aisle, pop a scoop in the wash for stubborn stains make it into a paste and work into the stain.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Thanks for that Maffie, I might buy some xx


----------



## Maffie

It's goon on stains when weaning too.


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Are weaning poos super bad? I keep seeing them mentioned but have no idea what's in store for me :lol: xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

they are...um interesting :lol:


----------



## Pixie71

enola said:


> I use Vanish and sunshine on my inserts if they look grey/stained...if it's microfibre I think it tends to be the nature of the beast, though, or it is with my water at least! :haha:
> 
> By the way, who here uses Facebook? I'm Enola Stevenson if you want to add me (just put 'from bnb' so I know who you are! :flower:)
> x

Hi found two of you?? Requested tothe one with a picture (I am jane daly)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Just come to a disappointing conclusion. As much as I like the pretty nappies I need some boring plain ones for under certain outfits :dohh: xx


----------



## Pixie71

i only bought plain ones so boring, but might get some others!!!


----------



## littlepne

Ohhh how do I spend money so easily!!! lol

I was a good girl though and didn't buy everything I wanted!


----------



## Lunaty

katy said:


> Just come to a disappointing conclusion. As much as I like the pretty nappies I need some boring plain ones for under certain outfits :dohh: xx

Why is that hun? i never had any issues, i just use itti's or bubblebubs when i have jeans on him that are on the small side.. ;)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Some of his romper suits and things are white so they look a bit daft when you can see the pattern through. I bought a white bambooty which is so slim so will use that when need be :) xx


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: I love seeing Caitlyn's prints through her rompers and babygros etc :blush:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I thought I would like it but before I kept forgetting it was his nappy and thinking there were dirty bits on his sleepsuit :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh :rofl: I tend to put Caitlyn in dresses more now so I can see my nappies more :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex has been in a SIO Itti since 12.30, hes jsut fallen asleep before i could change him :dohh:
Anyone needing to find out the longest a SIO lasts for, ill find out for you :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lol, would be handy to know! I hate when they fall asleep when you need to change them xx


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn did that in a cushie earlier...I was not impressed, especially as she slept for 2.5 hours and had worn the nappy before that...longest I get out of a cushie is 5 hours :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I'm too scared to test them. I just change after 2.5hours regardless xx


----------



## Twiglet

I test when it's Liam's turn to do the washing / morning change :smug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

12.30-5pm and it didnt leak!


----------



## Pixie71

Cool Arcanegirl.
We use bumgenius V3 and they are ok overnight


----------



## leighbaby

My LO was in an itti from 2pm till about 7pm on my first day in cloth....I kept checking it and it didn't seem at all wet until dinner time....hmmmm, I have only been needing to change his cloths bums as often as i changed his sposie bums....?! and we have used a BBOS through the night and it was fine :) though tonight we are trying a popolini, eek!


----------



## Jetters

My 'free' BG arrived and it's soooo cute! Well it cost me £3.95 in postage but well worth it. It's a small twilight and sooo teeny and lovely and has tempted me to buy more (which was obviously the whole point of the promotion!!). Funnily enough it arrived on the same day as one I bought off mummy_mi (another small BG) and they are so tiny and cute- now I can't help wondering JUST how small the XS's are??

Am sooooooooooo tempted to buy some new XS BGs because they must be smaller than these, and these are SMALL! Realistically I know he wont be in the XSs for very long at all, buuuut if they are smaller than these.. I want!!


----------



## Lunaty

Hunny i had a NB nappy and Cole didnt even fit in it when he was born (he was 3.55 KG) so dont buy to many as you may not even be able to use them?!


----------



## Maffie

I got a medium one Jetters and that looks small


----------



## Jetters

Hmmm... I might buy *one* and see what it's like! They NEVER seem to be up for sale second hand which makes me think people love them and keep them for themselves.. or hate them and so don't buy them in the first place?!


----------



## salski

Im am interested in people using cloth nappies instead of nasty not eco friendly ones - I have never known anyone use them so is there anywhere I can read up on them and get some info?
Regards
Sally


----------



## Celesse

Hello Ladies, 

Can I join? 
I've just emptied my nappy stacker of disposables and replaced them with ready "Jo"-folded terry nappies. My LO is currently in fluff around the house during the day and when we go on short outings, but in disposables overnight and when we are out for a while. I'm using terry squares, home made fleece liners and Nature Babies wraps.


----------



## CountingDown

Hi Ladies,

I think I am falling out of love with my ittis :( I just never seem to reach for them anymore and the fit on the sio not that Olivia is bigger isnt great. I am thinking about selling the lot and replacing them with something else.

Do you think I should stick it out with them?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I sold all my Ittis. Much as I love them the SIO just don't fit Edward xx


----------



## Lunaty

jup i love my AIO's but i have always had a love / hate relationship with the SIO's.. sometimes they fit great and sometimes they just have to much gap.. depending if Cole is in one if his grow spurts 

AIO's with 2 mini bamboo boosters is the way to go!!!


----------



## Jetters

I'm about to see my first cloth bum in action! :D


----------



## hayley x

I ordered Daisy a weenotions nappy with her name on the bum :dance: cant wait for it to come :wohoo: xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

What does Wick mean with a nappy? I keep reading it but no idea what it means!


----------



## Pixie71

I love the bumgenius V3 and so does Thom, we use them all the time except if going out all day, if I am I have the boots Eco nappies and the degradable bags, arent I the greenie!!!!


----------



## Rachiebaby24

katy said:


> I sold all my Ittis. Much as I love them the SIO just don't fit Edward xx

Its strange you say that because when i received your one Katy, i thought it was a small and when Remi done a poo in it, it leaked. But the AIO Itti i have fitted much better....(although she hasnt done a poo in it yet)....maybe the SIOs are slightly different because i noticed it x


----------



## Mary Jo

Arcanegirl said:


> What does Wick mean with a nappy? I keep reading it but no idea what it means!

It's when wetness seeps through to LO's clothes because of compression. I used to get wicking with certain wraps around the waist and legs where the edging material met the PUL but only when he was in snug clothes. It's not exactly leakage but kind of, in effect. Some people find fleece and wool is prone to wicking if LO lies in one place too long.


----------



## hayley x

:hi: I hope no one minds me starting this? I thought it would be a good idea to have a general chat thread so we can chat til the cows come home :haha: I have just ordered my first nappies from CNT and I'm so excited but realised there was no where to post my :happydance: LOL.

xxx


----------



## BabyHaines

Yay - great idea. Ooooh, bet you can't wait for your new fluff!!
I'm back in love with Itti's now that the medium SIO's are fitting George again now xxxx


----------



## Pops

Ooh good idea lovely :yipee:

Yay for new fluff! And yay Emma for feeling the Itti love again!!

Have you both had nice days?

xxx


----------



## hayley x

No I cant wait. I love Itti's they fit like a dream atm, I hope it stays this way :haha: I have a BB cow print on its way (never tried a BB) and a WeeNotions with Daisy's name on the bum, but dread to think what it will look like the site confused me so much :blush:

I love your avatar :flower: xxx


----------



## hayley x

:hi: pops :) wow just clocked your ticker :shock: I cant wait to come and meet missy :dance: I would get her a fluffy nappy as a gift for when she comes but I think you pretty much have every one going :haha: Hope youre ok xxx


----------



## Pops

hayley x said:


> :hi: pops :) wow just clocked your ticker :shock: I cant wait to come and meet missy :dance: I would get her a fluffy nappy as a gift for when she comes but I think you pretty much have every one going :haha: Hope youre ok xxx

Isn't it mad!! I can't wait for you to come and have cuddles and me with your girlie :cloud9:

:haha: you don't be buying anything but as for having everything, there is always room for more :haha:

xxx


----------



## hayley x

Pops said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> :hi: pops :) wow just clocked your ticker :shock: I cant wait to come and meet missy :dance: I would get her a fluffy nappy as a gift for when she comes but I think you pretty much have every one going :haha: Hope youre ok xxx
> 
> Isn't it mad!! I can't wait for you to come and have cuddles and me with your girlie :cloud9:
> 
> :haha: you don't be buying anything but *as for having everything, there is always room for more* :haha:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

:rofl: I NEEEEED that quote, not sure I will get away with it though lol. :haha:

xxx


----------



## Pops

:rofl: I am lucky that Boyo seems to have a weaker personality than me when it comes to getting this girlie stuff :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hi girls I've bought a couple more Issy's off Katy and have put myself on a self imposed fluff ban! :lol: 

I'm loving the weather for getting everything dry ATM! :happydance:


----------



## ThatGirl

just ordered my first wn ordered the gift set new baby nappy in baby blue cuddlesoft with lil stinker embroided on back with small scunk and his name alfie bunker (hope they can fit it on) comes with ten washable wipes too all for £22 plus p&p soooooo excited


----------



## Pops

Did you take the Monkey one Lis?!

I hope it's still like this on Saturday as I plan to have a nappy wash and dry day :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Yeah monkey minkee :lol: and dinos.....I am liking them for Hebe actually but they'll come in for the boy wonder too :)

x


----------



## Jetters

Ah this threads made me a bit sad, cos there was already a chat thread...
https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/155853-fluffy-bum-club.html

but now SO many of the old crew are banned/have left, I guess it makes sense to start afresh... still sad though :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

A fresh start is always good :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im on a ban now due to no money :lol:
Ive got most of the Itti colours now (not inc ltds) a few more cushies, my first Issy and waiting on a WN i got from CNT :D


----------



## henny

I wondered where the fluffy bum club went to :sad1:


----------



## kiwimama

henny said:


> I wondered where the fluffy bum club went to :sad1:

It often gets pushed well down or off the first page when no one posts in there for awhile, but as Jetters said it may be good to start afresh....


----------



## thelilbump

ohh i just saw this too and also made me kinda sad becuase of fluffy bum chat, i liked that thread :cry:

ah well times move!


----------



## BabyHaines

I want to try an Issy.....Hmm, me want pony print!!


----------



## thelilbump

i wanted to try the cherry issy but since the v2s have come out they seem to have dissapeared? I might have missed the clearance on them or somehting whilst i was holiday? gutted though!


----------



## thelilbump

Yes wicking tends to cause a line rather than a circle of damp if that makes sense :flower:


----------



## mommyof3co

Hi ladies!!!!

We are back to full time cloth...just sposie wipes....with Hayden. Hoping him feeling wet more will encourage him it's time to potty train!!! My stubborn child :doh: I have a new dipe on the way though!! I won a Thirsties Duo Diaper...can't wait to try it out


----------



## kate.m.

Im so glad we've got a random fluffy bum chat thread- i wanted a place to put this, but wasnt sure where...


:happydance::happydance::happydance:Its my due date today!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Cant wait to start uploading pics of my ickle boy!!!!! Newborn fluff!!! :haha:

Just got to get the painful part out of the way with now :wacko:


----------



## princessellie

woohoo, good luck babes, labour dust

have to admit, i was quite sad to see this thread too :( i hate that so many people have left :(

x


----------



## ThatGirl

Good luck kate :) i sold all my disposables on ebay only one pack of nature babycare now :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My postie had lots of fluffy post for me this morning. 3 bambootys, a ltd ed Itti and 3 custom WN :yipee: 

Kate- Yay for due date :happydance: I never got to mine, Edward was a day early. 

Lisa- I'm on a nappy ban too I think. I need to do a stock check on how many and what I actually have xx

ETA: I used to find I was talking to myself a lot in the old thread :( it was very quiet xx


----------



## Hayley90

oooh i like threads like these :)

i STILL havent even seen my moo moo itti, its still at my mums... i get to meet it tomorrow though :haha: as well as her trampoline... wondering if trampoline is a good induction method?! JOKING :lol:

I have just purchased another BG V3... hoping this one reaches me, as the CNT ones and ebay ones NEVER do. Paypal must think im stupid, keep filing disputes :(

Good luck Kate, loooots of labour dust for you :)


----------



## Pops

Afternoon ladies :wave:

No fluffy post here for ages it seems! Well, a WN wrap yesterday but that doesn't count!

Still, have the Owls on the way from Chaos, a skulls WN from BabyHaines and a gorgeous UD from Twiggy all due, as well as our Newly Hatched WN sometime so a few to look forward to! Oh, and our Teenyfits!! :yipee:

Home from work now as have MW appointment shortly....can't believe we are sooooo close!

Kate, :yipee: for due date!!

xxx


----------



## mommyof3co

Good luck Kate!!! Hope baby decides to come soon!!


----------



## Kaites

Good luck Kate- hope the baby decides to arrive soon :)

MO3- I'll be interested to hear if you like the Duo pocket. I have a bit of a love/hate with ours. It's pretty cool the way the insert can snap apart- if we need a super trim bum I'll just put the hemp half in the pocket. I'm not really a fan of gussets though- although they are working for us better than they used to.


----------



## jen1604

Oooh good luck Kate!

Katy,which Bambootys have you just got?I love mine :) x


----------



## mommyof3co

I can't wait to try it! We love their covers which have the gussets and their old pocket diapers, not even sure if they make them any more, they had the gussets too. Hopefully we like this as much


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Jen- I've got quite a few, I started with the hooty booty and really liked it. It was the only one I trusted not to poop leak when out, so I got a zoom zoom and a plain white. Now I have 2x Hooty Booty, 2x Zoom Zoom, 1xGreen Stripe, 1x White :) xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I got the dino today thanks Katy and the christening nappy you found came too :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Cool, glad you got them :) xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Oooh, congrats on reaching your due date!! I never got to mine, either......

Pops - your WN was posted today & I threw in a MF insert & the spare Itti booster set I said u could have :)

I think I've found an Issy Bear and a Cushie Tushie to try :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Out of interest Katy - what did you sell ur Issy's for inc. P&p?? If u don't mind me asking??xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

They were brand new and unused. I think I sold the two day baby print ones for £16.50 and the minky monkeys for £17.50

Anyone got any advice on the following, Edward seems fine in his BBSS but in his WNSS he'd barely had it on 20 mins before the material over the leg elastic was soaked on the left hand side :( I really hope it's not a case of them not suiting him because I have 3 brand new ones, and one has his nickname embroidered on :( Could it be because they're new inserts and I didn't pre wash? xx


----------



## xerinx

We had that problem with the wnss too... but mine were preloved and they still did it so dont think its to do with the inserts... but as hes gotten bigger wnss now suit him better and we dont have any problems so maybe try them again, if they do the same leavethem for a few weeks then try?


----------



## Mervs Mum

the wn inserts need a good soak I think. Also I dont know if you noticed on the site but the mediums are actually from 15lb I think and Sid's just nicely that now.....mine have done the same thing to start but were fine after a soak but the weight might be a factor too.....:shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Edward's only 14lb6ozs maybe that's the problem. Thanks, will leave them a while and try again xx


----------



## Mervs Mum

I just buy mediums automatically! Meds are 15-25lb approx so I bet thats why ;)


----------



## BabyHaines

I struggle with WN's. I find George leaks out of them :( Although I was using the OS, so maybe they were the wrong shape??
It's such a shame though, ad they're such bootiful nappies.


----------



## BabyHaines

I had three OS' have sold my skulls, have my sunshine up for sale but am keeping the one in my profile pic as I can't bear to part with it....!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

If you do decide to part with it can I have first dibs :blush: I have that exact one sitting in my basket but spent too much already :( xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Thanks Katy :)

I've just been offered a minky cow print Issy Bear in EUC & a denim Cushie Tushie in EUC for £19.50 posted (rec. delivery). I didn't know if that was a good price??


----------



## jen1604

Am I the only one who really doesn't like Issy Bears? :( I just can't get along with my skull one :nope: x


----------



## BabyHaines

Of course you can honey. I'm only holding onto it because it's my most gawjuss cutie fluffy nappy and I love it - even thoughit doesn't fit him well & I don't really use it....I guess I was thinking he'd grow into it....!!


----------



## BabyHaines

Jen - i haven't tried one yet, but everyone rates them, so wantedto give them a go!!

What's your skull one like??


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

If that price is for both I'd say that's defo a good offer :thumbup: Sounds like a bargain actually!

Jen- I don't like my Issy's I put him in one once and sold all 4 xx


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Ladies :wave: sad about the old thread but glad theres a new one :D we sould get a blinkie made like the old thread had :D :D 

Anywaysssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss :wave: :wave: how is everyone? No fluffy post here (well a WNNN in the week) and waiting for a new Itti to arrive :D had a sad day last monday when 2 of my Ittis became crinkly :( but all sorted now and new Ittis on there way :D 

I get paid on Monday :D what can I buy :D 

Kate - any signs of your baby? :D


----------



## BabyHaines

What didn't you like hun??
Hmmm. I guess I need to try them & see - same with the Cushies I guess??xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Oh no Sarah.....not crinkly Itti's!!
I am soooooo feeling the medium SIO Itti love now :) I have a blue polka (so lush!!) a black & a lime and I've just bought a red and a rockmellon xxxx


----------



## Pops

Evening lovelies, how are we all tonight :kiss:

I can't wait to start trying them all, flogging the ones that don't work for us and re-stocking with new!!

Thanks Em, can't wait to get it!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I didn't like the fit, I've cut my stash down to slim fitting only really. Bambootys and Itti's with the odd WN and one neppula xx

ETA: I have a blue polka AIO medium, and just ordered the large too for when he outgrows the medium :blush: xx


----------



## Lunaty

Ahh good idea to start a new thread, i think the old one was getting SOOOOO big LOL

Hmm i had Cole in his WNNN yesterday and it lasted 8 hours before he woke up and wouldnt go to sleep anymore as the nappy was soaken wet!!! 

I had hoped it woud have lasted a bit longer then that! 
Does anyone use a WNNN with extra boosting other then both boosters gven with it?


----------



## xerinx

I keep meaning to lunaty but everytime i put logan in a wnnn he poops!! Every single time!! Dont think he likes them!!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL Erin, Cole generally does a poo in new nappies.. but now he is a bit older it's only one a day n the morning.. it's good cause i can then use on of the not so nice nappies i have :rofl:

Nah it was a bit disappointing as they are suppose to be one off the better night nappies out there... grr.. well in the end 8 hours is more then the 6 i get with other combi's haha

Let me know when you figure out if the WNNN wthout any extra boosting works for you.. then at least i know it's my child and not the nappy


----------



## Mervs Mum

Emma - if that's for both bite their hand off! :D


----------



## BabyHaines

Thanks honey - I thought it seemed good :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mil is watching Alex tomorrow evening, she knows how to use cloth nappies. Would it be cruel to hide the small amount of disposables we have to make sure she uses cloth :blush:


----------



## Mervs Mum

:muaha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh i cant wait for my childminder to be back from her hols!


----------



## henny

i want to buy large aio ittis, is there any colour that doesnt crinkly?


----------



## Pops

Morning ladies, how are we all today?

Any nice fluffy post for anyone!? :haha:

I have just made a massive mistake and looked at the updated Issy prints on FB and there are now 3 that we have to have :dohh: I wasn't fussed before when the order was going off as we were happy with the ones we had but not now! Have messaged to see if Alix will be getting them in so fingers crossed :dohh:

AG, I'd be hiding them too!! 

Anyone up to anything nice today?

xxx


----------



## xerinx

Today i got a custom vest for lil man and a nappy i bought off here :) Got my dispatch for my wnos so waiting for that eagerly!! Also waitinng on 2 aio ittis :D


----------



## cath

jen1604 said:


> Am I the only one who really doesn't like Issy Bears? :( I just can't get along with my skull one :nope: x

Is it the white skulls minky one that you have? If you decide to sell it, please can I have first dibs? I wanted that one but it sold out before I could buy it :(


----------



## Pops

I think Jen has the black and white mini skulls hun - if I ever decide to part with our WS you'll be the first to know :flower:

xxx


----------



## cath

Ahh thanks hun xx


----------



## jen1604

You're right Pops,I've got the black skulls!Sorry Cath xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

henny said:


> i want to buy large aio ittis, is there any colour that doesnt crinkly?

The nappies shouldnt crinkle in general i wouldnt think...not heard of certain colours doing it unless someone else knows something i dont?


----------



## Lunaty

I thought it was Red and Purple or peppermint..?!


----------



## ThatGirl

What do you ladies think of bamboo weenotions northenlights thinking of getting alfie one ? Pos momsters on black and personalised wrap to go with it


----------



## xerinx

I have a dragons on black i might be willing to part with? I love them but i have ALOT of fitteds!! Its nearly new (worn twice!)


----------



## ThatGirl

I want small was gunna buy direct from weenotions, what would u recommend on top insert, microfleece, cuddle soft or minki?


----------



## ThatGirl

Did u get ur nappy hun?


----------



## xerinx

I did hun thanks it came this morning... ahhh mines medium! I would say fleece as it keeps babys bits dry :D


----------



## ThatGirl

Ok thank :)


----------



## ThatGirl

ordered my WNNL and a fairy hammock :) came to £19 with postage


----------



## Mervs Mum

re crunchy Itti's - I've seen talk of nearly all colours having the crunchy problem. I think they had a bad batch of PUL from what the lady in Oz I was in touch with said. If you had them from new then Itti will replace them for you if they go crunchy. Eventually they become totally unusable. I've had 2 replaced and the service was exceptional! they came 2 days after I emailed pics through. :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

How do you know if theyve gone crunchy?


----------



## Mervs Mum

You can hear it. the PUL is sticking to itself inside which makes the crunchy/crinkly sound. You'll know - it's really obvious and the nappy loses shape as the PUL drags it all in on itself :)


----------



## Eala

Hi all,

Not been around for AGES (life has kept me hopping /sigh), but dipping back in again :D

Despite my husband's best efforts, I am turning into a cloth addict :rofl: My Naughty Babies have mostly done fine till now (we've also been working through the boxes and boxes of Pampers my well-meaning Mum bought :dohh:). But I have some Itti AIO and SIOs on the way, and am planning on some Issis, WNOS, and WNNNs! So excited :yay:

Hope everyone's fluffy bummed babies are doing well :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Addict :haha:


----------



## Eala

It is totally your fault AG! :trouble:


----------



## Arcanegirl

So totally not :lol:


----------



## Kaites

:hi: Eala- How's Romilly? 

I saw an awesome fluffy bum business idea today- do you guys have Tupperware parties in the UK, where a bunch of women get together and buy plastic containers at someone's house? Well, I saw the same idea for fluff- get together a bunch of friends and there is a woman here with a collection of fluff to sell who will come to your party. Great idea for a baby shower- wishing I'd thought of the idea first since it'd be a good excuse to collect more fluff...


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I think we do have something kinda like that, I know in my area there are nappy advisors who come to your house and give you a demo then you can order through them. I'd love to do it but I don't drive :( xx


----------



## Hayley90

i wish there was stuff like that round here, but i very much doubt there is anyone else remotely near me who has even heard of cloth nappies let alone bought one :( There was a few in a cabinet in the MWL bit of the delivery suite, and this woman had a very confused look on her face like "but why would you keep a pooey nappy?" :dohh:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I really want to order WN's. I have £110 just sitting in my paypal but I should be good and use it for the wedding. Hmmm....nappies or napkins?!?


----------



## xerinx

We all know the answer to that katy!! :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

katy dont do it.... 

think wedding, think perfect perfect wedding...!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I might just buy one :lol: 

Nah, I'm gonna be good xx


----------



## mommyof3co

Wow gone for a couple days and tons to catch up on lol

I'm really excited, I posted about ordering those diapers from Franklin Goose and just got a shipping notice!!!! Only 5 of the 15 things are back ordered. So my blueberry, super excited about it as I haven't tried them before, my thirsties duo (hopefully the other I won will be here too), my fuzzi bunz and rumparooz will be here this week!!


----------



## Eala

Katy - get some WNs and buy your napkins from Ikea :rofl:

AG - it sooooooooo is!:sulk:

Kaites - Romilly is doing fine thanks! She's putting on weight a bit more now, though my well-meaning-but-dense HV is still flapping as usual :dohh: How is Emma?

I think the nappy-ware parties sound fab :D Someone set up a business and I'll become a rep for you :rofl:


----------



## Hayley90

...i'm so tempted by the nappy parties :haha: i wouldn't have a CLUE where to start though... i'd probably suck :blush:


----------



## BabyHaines

Katy - have you been naughty??

Welcome Back Eala - lovely to see you here :)

We do have nappy reps - Vici does it for 'Fill Your Pants' you get a kit to show peoples and you get to be called a nappy guru!! Hehe, fab eh ;)


----------



## Pops

I have emailed about being a Nappy Rep over the weekend as it really interests me and I really love the idea of being able to promote it :thumbup: I'll let you know how I get on!

Did you order one Katy?! Think of the wedding!!

I have been super good and still have Missys WN sat in the basket! They are going to be a treat when she arrives I have decided!!

Speaking of weddings, our invites arrived today and I am so happy with them! :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I applied to FYP. But I'm also toying with starting my own business, need to talk with OH and work out start up costs etc. 

I was good and haven't ordered one :) So that's £125 for the wedding fund :) xx


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: can someone be a rep near me? id suck as a rep, but id buy loads from you :thumbup:


----------



## Pops

I come to Kent to see my friend fairly often :winkwink: :haha:

Yay for you Katie, wonder how long it'll last :rofl:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Well, OH has just told me to spend it on nappies :dohh: 

I actually have 3 nappies that I want, and then I think I'm done :shrug: The nappy fever seems to have worn off xx


----------



## Hayley90

:thumbup: i'll hold you that pops ;)

Err.. silly question girls... why do people have lots of wetbags? I know they are really pretty and stuff... and its cool to have matching ones, but is there a need for a bag per nappy, or just 1 big bag? :blush: im TRYING to be good and save money!!

and katy :shock: BUY BUY BUY! and i see what you mean. i dont like most of the other brands... i dont get the fuss over some of them... my itti rainbow is almost complete, then im quite content i think. Even WNs are a bit hit & miss to me :blush: :shrug:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

^I have 1 big one, however, I think I need another. And this isn't me being an addict, it's being realistic in that when mine is in the wash I don't have one to take out with me xx

ETA: I have a cushie tushie one and it holds a days worth of nappies no prob, and it was only £12 :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

so, 2 big wetbags would be ok... i can justify that :lol:

now i just have to choose :haha:


----------



## Pops

Please do Hayley! :flower:

I can see that happening Katy, I have the WN I want for her, the Straweberry Bambooty to try and then that is pretty much it unless something amazing pops up. I am even considering selling a couple we have already :blush:

xxx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I've done that too Pops. I went mad at first, now I've got sensible and don't love or need half of what I have xx


----------



## aurora

:wave: Hi ladies! Just wanted to introduce me... my girl is due Oct 8 and I've been a fluff addict already for about 2 months. :shy:
I've cut myself off today until my last 2 packages arrive in the mail, but I have MORE than enough to start. :rofl: Can't wait till the rest show up so I can do a stash pic and assess the damage!


----------



## Hayley90

im a bit gutted actually... my fluff obsession has began and ended before baby even arrives. This sucks!!! Perhaps it'll get worse as he gets bigger :lol: here's hoping!


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i ve had period where i thought id had everything and i was content.. then he went from S to M and i noticed half o f my stash didnt fit properly or i saw some new interesting brands.. 

I guess you have quite spells now and then though ;)
Like now.. ive got pretty much enough M's and enough nappies for him to get through a couple of days.. ive got some pretties on the way too so im all good for now..

Though i know he is now slowly starting to get into L so i juts bought my first L for him :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

Hayley90 said:


> im a bit gutted actually... my fluff obsession has began and ended before baby even arrives. This sucks!!! Perhaps it'll get worse as he gets bigger :lol: here's hoping!

Ohh just wait till bubs is here darling, by then youll be able to use all the pretty fluff and it wil flare up again.. i had the same LOL


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: thank goodness for that! 

I must admit, the bigger they get the more nappies seem "suitable" ... the bulkier ones would just be a waste of money if i bought them now iykwim? gonna bide my time :lol:

Any recommendations on good wetbags & where to buy them? Seen a few on the usual websites, wondered if there was anywhere special to get them :shrug: ?


----------



## ThatGirl

just ordered more fluff

ordered this

https://i.ebayimg.com/04/!BwZ-8Mw!mk~$(KGrHqJ,!jYEv1+0FPMLBMI0VDuj-g~~_35.JPG
minky real easy aio/pocket nappy


----------



## Lunaty

everyone raves at those monkey foot wetbags.. i like them though i never really needed wetbags i i just thrown them in the one i ot with my nappy bag LOL

Yeah some of the nappies are way bulky when they are infants.. It gets more fun when they are in Mediums.. :)

They say that M should last them quite a while but i havent had Cole in M that long.. :( he is juts a little chubby haha
Good thing ihave quite a few BTP nappies !


----------



## Jetters

I really rate Monkeyfoot wetbags, just cos they're gorgeous and have zips... I don't like drawstrings cos if you accidently tumble dry them *ahem* then they become unusable :rofl:


I got SUCH a bargain on ebay... a full Cheeky Wipes kit, with 2 brand new bottles of oils and two 3/4s full, plus THIRTY brand new extra wipes as well as 40 that had been used but barely... for £26!!!!!!!!!! BARGAINOUS!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

That's a fab bargain Jetters :) 

Hi Aurora :wave:

Hayley- I got my wetbag from C&C and really like it :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

I have 2 wetbags - so I can have one in the wash and one on the go if needs be. I have a little Bambooty one for wipes while I'm out. I think that's all I really need....

I picked up 2 WNNNs for £20 for Hebe yesterday :)



Once they come and the monkey minkee Issy I got from Katie I'm all done.....


ETA.....oh and the Mini La La from Jac...:blush: But then I MEAN IT!

Katy - when's the wedding?


----------



## jen1604

Oooh Merv's Mum Hebe's new nappies are gorgeous!Love them!

I so need to get past BG v3's and Bambooty :dohh: I can't help it,I love them :blush: x


----------



## Lunaty

Argghh gutted i missed that Mini Lala lol

I so need to get some more of those somehow...!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lisa- 25th Feb 2012 :)


----------



## BabyHaines

Awww, just after Edwards (and George's) 2nd birthday! That's lovely :)


----------



## Mervs Mum

katy said:


> Lisa- 25th Feb 2012 :)

there's aaaaaages till the wedding.....and you could have him potty trained by then and sell all your nappies for loooooads of monies and spent THAT on the wedding.....

:muaha:

x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Lisa! :rofl:

I might spend half, save half. 

BH- Yeah, we had to do it after his birthday because Feb is a busy month for birthdays in my family so wanna get them all out the way. My sister is the 13th, Edward 16th, Mum 18th, I had to try and avoid them for going into labour so I didn't steal anyones birthday. I think I did a pretty good job :lol: My great grandmother was the 5th and my nan the 22nd too but they're no longer with us :( xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Mervs Mum said:


> katy said:
> 
> 
> Lisa- 25th Feb 2012 :)
> 
> there's aaaaaages till the wedding.....and you could have him potty trained by then and sell all your nappies for loooooads of monies and spent THAT on the wedding.....
> 
> :muaha:
> 
> xClick to expand...

'tis true....:shrug:


----------



## sjbno1

Hi ladies, I forget about here!

The reps sound fab might look into that as I'm in kent and sure there's lots of people around here who might be interested! :D 

How is everyone?! Does anyone know when the blueberry nappies which are like flips are coming out? I've pretty much finished collecting now and just gonna buy nappies as and when but I would like a couple of these and I do have £50 worth of WN nappies in my basket lol oh and a night nappy from cath which i need to pay for and 2 ltd edition ittis from CNT


----------



## BabyHaines

Ooooh, they sound exciting - I love BB's & Flips, so what a perfect combo!!xx


----------



## Pops

Guess who has filled in the info etc and has the payment ready to become a rep :yipee:

xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ooohh :D


----------



## Hayley90

ooooooh how exciting! sell stuff to meeeee!! x


----------



## 24/7

sjbno1 said:


> Hi ladies, I forget about here!
> 
> The reps sound fab might look into that as I'm in kent and sure there's lots of people around here who might be interested! :D
> 
> How is everyone?! Does anyone know when the blueberry nappies which are like flips are coming out? I've pretty much finished collecting now and just gonna buy nappies as and when but I would like a couple of these and I do have £50 worth of WN nappies in my basket lol oh and a night nappy from cath which i need to pay for and 2 ltd edition ittis from CNT

Please do, you only live about 10 minutes away from me and it would be super helpful when my time comes!! :happydance: xxxx


----------



## Pops

Hayley90 said:


> ooooooh how exciting! sell stuff to meeeee!! x

Why of course!! :happydance:

xxx


----------



## Hayley90

Marvellous :)
and if sjbno1 gets going too, she lives even closer to me... there will be fluff reps everywhere :dance: 

Maybe i will open a shop in bluewater :haha:


----------



## 24/7

Hayley90 said:


> Marvellous :)
> and if sjbno1 gets going too, she lives even closer to me... there will be fluff reps everywhere :dance:
> 
> Maybe i will open a shop in bluewater :haha:

Small world! :D
And yippeee to Bluewater, I was there only this morning!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## Kaites

lol, lots of new fluff reps now :) I'd be terrible at that job- I wouldn't want to part with any of my stock!

Eala- Emma's great thanks- we've got the opposite problem with weight and I'm sure the doc will be making Weight Watchers jokes again :wacko: Her weight gains have slowed a lot though, so hopefully the doc will keep her trap shut! Hard to believe how quick our bumpkins are growing up!

Aurora- :hi:


----------



## Hayley90

Kaites said:


> lol, lots of new fluff reps now :) *I'd be terrible at that job- I wouldn't want to part with any of my stock!
> *
> Eala- Emma's great thanks- we've got the opposite problem with weight and I'm sure the doc will be making Weight Watchers jokes again :wacko: Her weight gains have slowed a lot though, so hopefully the doc will keep her trap shut! Hard to believe how quick our bumpkins are growing up!
> 
> Aurora- :hi:

me either... thats why i was going to sign up to virgin vie when the starter kits were on offer... you save a fortune on all the stuff and dont have to sell it :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

How much is the start up Pops? xx


----------



## BabyHaines

Who with Pops?? FYP??


----------



## henny

how do you become a fluffy rep?


----------



## henny

My nappies came from cheeks and cherries :wohoo: only ordered them sun night and had standard delivery.


----------



## thelilbump

what you get henny?


----------



## henny

i got 4 itti's aio, lime, peppermint, tiger and jade and zoom zoom bambooty :happydance:
wanted to get them from your shop but couldn't find aio's, are aio itti's the same as ai2s? :shrug:


----------



## henny

my order from c&c
 



Attached Files:







b 187.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Hayley90

Girls i need help!

I want to buy a custom wee notions nappy with bubs' name on and embroidery and all the rest of it. I know which colours i want & the embroidery and everything BUT i dont know which nappy to order?

I want a small one, and all the WNs seem to be medium or large or BTP which although would save me money, i just want a titchy one, that i can use when he is tiny then keep as a keepsake sort of thing...

So, which one is the smallest, and what else do you recommend i order with it (extra boosters etc) to make it suitable for a titchy bubs :)

Hope that makes sense? :flower: xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Can you not find a small side snap in the pockets section? 

I think a 4 layered insert would be fine for a newborn too :) xx


----------



## Hayley90

The pocket nappies page doesnt ever load on my computer :(

Gonna try firefox otherwise im stuck :(


----------



## sjbno1

Pops - who did you sign up with to become a rep? I quite like the idea of it :D 

Hayley and 24/7 where abouts in Kent are you? I went to a sling meet last week and met Sahara and Tiggercats from here :D we could do a mini fluff meet one day?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Yay, I might be becoming a rep too :yipee: Covering wirral, chester, and central liverpool xx


----------



## Hayley90

sjbno1 ~ im in D.artford (near bluewater !)


----------



## sjbno1

Oh your not far at all Hayley! I'm in Orpington! 

I've applied to be a rep too for Bromley/Orpington and surrounding area! Wonder how much the kit is??


----------



## Hayley90

hey neighbour :wave: :lol:

oooh i wonder if i should be the dford & greenhithe one... that would be cool i guess. 

I want a concession stand at bluewater... bet i'd get weird looks though :(


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Depending on who you applied with...the fill your pants one is £49 or £99 xx


----------



## celine

Hey ladies I ordered my 2nd ever fluff last night and just have to share it! WE have 5 fluffs already and getting another 5 yeay!!!
Getting an itti peppermint (sio)
3 x Pop Ins (they are working overnight for us) 
Cushie Tushie Rocket :)

Think we may officially be able to go full-time into fluff then, well with loads of washing..reckon i need to convince dh to order us another 5 in 2 months and Ill be set ;)


----------



## sjbno1

Lol hay Hayley :wave:

Kate that's fab I hope they want someone in this area!


----------



## 24/7

sjbno1 said:


> Pops - who did you sign up with to become a rep? I quite like the idea of it :D
> 
> Hayley and 24/7 where abouts in Kent are you? I went to a sling meet last week and met Sahara and Tiggercats from here :D we could do a mini fluff meet one day?

Biggin Hill. :D I moved here when I moved in with OH, but I grew up in Orpington/Farnborough!! :D xxx


----------



## sjbno1

Oh I used to live in West Norwood then moved to Hurst Green/Oxted :D all my OH's family live in Biggin Hill/Tatsfield :D 

:D What a small world :D


----------



## 24/7

sjbno1 said:


> Oh I used to live in West Norwood then moved to Hurst Green/Oxted :D all my OH's family live in Biggin Hill/Tatsfield :D
> 
> :D What a small world :D

It really is!! :D
I absolutely love it in BH and Bromley in general, and can't imagine living anywhere else now!! :D


----------



## sjbno1

yeah Biggin Hill is nice :) we were gonna buy there (richmond close) but decided against it as to close to my MIL  lol so moved closer to my mum instead lol


----------



## sahara

hey my dad lives in Biggin hill and i grew up there. Actually if you grew up there and went to Charles darwin you will know my Dad - he is Mr Leigh at Charles Darwin school hehe, he's retiring this term


----------



## sahara

ooo our own kent fluffy bum meet would be great


----------



## sjbno1

lol Sahara no doubt hes met my neice then Tia :wacko: she goes to that school and is 15 so you can imagine LOL shes a good girl really :D

Oh fluffy bum meets in Kent and if I can be a rep fluff party!! woop woop lol


----------



## sahara

hehe I shall ask him. Fluffy partys sound excellent. My oh thinks I am crazy. although he did say yesterday I know how much you love your nappies.

Everone I show is really impressed :thumbup:


----------



## sjbno1

lol fingers crossed he wont know her then lol 

Yeah same here people are always interested when I show them :D

Hayley a stand in BW sounds fab :D


----------



## sahara

he prob won't 1. cos he is dippy and 2. he only really gets involved with 6th form or whatever they are now yr 12 or something x

bless him he is 70


----------



## Mervs Mum

There are no FYP reps whatsoever in my area.....but do you think you'd actually get any trade? I only know people on line using cloth....do they come to you? :shrug: Who's the other company doing it?


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

They can either come to you or you can go to them, I volunteer at my local children's centre so could advertise there as well as asking about attending antenatal classes in my area xx


----------



## 24/7

sjbno1 said:


> yeah Biggin Hill is nice :) we were gonna buy there (richmond close) but decided against it as to close to my MIL  lol so moved closer to my mum instead lol

Opposite for me, my MIL lives is Downham, so here worked out perfect!! :D Even then it seems abit near sometimes. :blush: xxx


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:waves:

This poor thread was lost amongst all the pages of chat:cry:


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah i think Hayley started a new one!

Man ive been on a buying spree lately.... Cole is getting so chubby
He's inly just 7 months and already 10kg's!!!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I wish Leo would stop growing lol, I want the use out of my nappies :hissy:


----------



## sjbno1

Wheres the other fluffy bum chat gone?


----------



## Lunaty

hmm it must be one the page.. or maybe a page back?!
This is getting confusing LOL..

Yeah they say you will wear the mediums for quite a while, but i think Cole wore his Smalls more then his M's and im already looking at L's now..!

Owelll, thank god ive got quite a few BTP's.. though they are getting to their final setting now too :rofl:

Cole's a little buddah baby :haha:


----------



## sjbno1

Lol 24/7 know that feeling

So I got all my nappy guru things through just need to work out if it's good in the long run :) 

Think I will do it though lol


----------



## Hayley90

"nappy guru" :haha: please do it, someone within a 10 mile radius who knows what they are will be marvellous!!! :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

We have one Fluffy Bums Chat thread now girls, this one. Ive merged them both together to keep the NP section nice and tidy:flower:


----------



## Twiglet

:dance: 

I got my BG AIO's today! :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Ladies! I am a cloth addict now!! What have you all done to me with all your cute fluffy bum pics!! :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Ladies! I am a cloth addict now!! What have you all done to me with all your cute fluffy bum pics!! :rofl:

I am so with you there! I'm currently deciding which items of jewellery/DVDs/books/grandparents I can sell to build up my stash! :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I am a cloth addict now!! What have you all done to me with all your cute fluffy bum pics!! :rofl:
> 
> I am so with you there! I'm currently deciding which items of jewellery/DVDs/books/grandparents I can sell to build up my stash! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


Uhmmm btw, your siggy is too big....I dont wanna have to edit...:blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Jac did you get the BG from me today? x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

xxxjacxxx said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Ladies! I am a cloth addict now!! What have you all done to me with all your cute fluffy bum pics!! :rofl:
> 
> I am so with you there! I'm currently deciding which items of jewellery/DVDs/books/grandparents I can sell to build up my stash! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> 
> Uhmmm btw, your siggy is too big....I dont wanna have to edit...:blush:Click to expand...

I've changed it... hopefully it should be ok now?!?

I need to get stash clever... I have about 9 BTP nappies and 15 sized. What am I going to do when he outgrows the smalls? Gotta get saving (selling) to prepare!

On that note - anyone know roughly what weight itti smalls become too small?


----------



## Twiglet

I'll do some swaps with you / buy some smalls off of you once he's out of them. TBH, with the weight of itti's Caitlyn's always proven them wrong and was in larges from 4 months :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Twiglet said:


> I'll do some swaps with you / buy some smalls off of you once he's out of them. TBH, with the weight of itti's Caitlyn's always proven them wrong and was in larges from 4 months :haha:

:shock: if he goes up that quick he can go nekkid instead!

Hehe, that can spur me on to buy more :happydance: he only has 3 ittis at the moment but they are by far my favourite. I had some leakages but have discovered Mum has been sticking them in the wash to be 'helpful' with normal amount of detergent and conditioner :growlmad: strip wash being done tonight!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I have 2 Ivory AIO Itti's you can borrow till he's out of them? Mine are prewashed at the normal :haha: 

My mum did that too! and Liam's mum dyed one of my cowprint nappies as she put it in with jeans!!! :hissy:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Twiglet said:


> Ohh I have 2 Ivory AIO Itti's you can borrow till he's out of them? Mine are prewashed at the normal :haha:
> 
> My mum did that too! and *Liam's mum dyed one of my cowprint nappies as she put it in with jeans!!!* :hissy:

If that happened to one of mine I'd go on a rampage! 

Ittis would be awesome if you don't mind lending them :flower:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Twiglet said:


> Jac did you get the BG from me today? x

uhmm nope:nope:


----------



## Twiglet

That's all fine! I'll bring them with me :) 

I nearly did go on a rampage! :haha:

Ok should arrive tomorrow Jac, I just realised I didn't leave a marker to show it was from me so you'd get some random nappy turning up :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Thanks hunny. Ive not forgotten about your beany bag either..I'll get it done next week and sent out to you pronto..you still want the waybuloo one yeah? x


----------



## Twiglet

Yes please! :flower: I'm so excited for it! Liam's made me get it delivered to my mums though so I dont give it to her before her birthday :cry: :( ruin my fun!


----------



## cath

Wooohooo,Ive managed to buy a white skulls Issy Bear :yipee: I didnt have any money when they first came out & the white skulls sold out really quickly & have been out of stock ever since. One just came up on CNT & I nabbed it. I'm really pleased but have nobody else to tell, nobody in RL will understand!


----------



## Eala

Yay, go you!! :dance:

I was looking at them today, how random is that? I went for the Pony print instead though :lol:


----------



## Hayley90

:hissy: someone on ebay did a buy it now on a itti i wanted, i paid... then 3 days later she cancels the transaction and didnt give a reason, just put "other" :hissy:

arghhhhhh :(


----------



## purpledahlia

Thats so annoying hayley!! 

Im sending your nappies tomorrow :D


----------



## Hayley90

wooo :) 
i ordered more today from C&C to compensate for my 1 lost on ebay... dont tell liam :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

lol im pleased too today, i managed to get some old print Mini Lala's!!!!
:wohoo:

Morning glory & Mustard Martini

Ohh yeah ! :happydance:

Now im faarrrr over my nappy buying quota :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Cath, I totally get how exciting it is to finally get a nappy you've really coveted!!!


----------



## Jetters

I really love cheeks+cherries, but it's driving me mad trying to do an order and every bloody thing I click on is 'sorry, we don't have this in stock'... grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Anyone know where I can buy a bucket, monkeyfoot wet bag, and a tots bots stretchie all from the same place?


----------



## Hayley90

Jetters, i need a bucket too! But didnt want to pay that much for one, and now ive left it so late :(

Wondering if i could just use something else in replacement of a bucket, to save some pennies... any tips anyone?


----------



## Jetters

Have started a thread Hayley- and you look lovely in your new avatar!!! Exciting for you, just days to go :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

lol Hayley, i might do it in september I think as I dont have alot of spare money until then but defo want to do it :D 

wow Hayley 6 days to go :D


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hayley, anything lidded will work hun. 

Fuck, how long does it take a parcel to get to poland grrr! Im waiting on PP lifting my restrictions so I can buy more nappies! :blush:


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks Jetters :) and will have a read in a sec!

and SJB - defo do it, i will SO come to a fluff party... or fluff meet... whichever! If only i knew more people with babies we could allll be customers... except i dont :(

6 days is too many! im very impatient :haha:

Jac - do you reckon a giant clippy-lid tub will work? Sort of like what mervs mum uses for her wipes (which i want to buy some of by the way...) , with her solution in... but bigger... as long as it keeps smells in, i dont mind :lol:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I started out with disposable and had one of the nappy wrap things - I just use that without the cartridge in it and It does the trick. I put eucalyptus oil (just a few drops) to make it smell better x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

yeah that would be fine. As long as you have a space for it then yeah.


----------



## Hayley90

oooh ive found something better! https://www.plasticboxshop.co.uk/set-of-3-30lt-recycling-boxes-359-p.asp one box for each "thing" :dance: and it matches the nursery :)


----------



## xerinx

Wilkinsons sell the same one hayley but cheaper :D

ETA- not cheaper but you can go into wilkis which would save delivery costs :D


----------



## Hayley90

Oooh, do they sell that colour? or white would do :)


----------



## xerinx

https://www.wilkinsonplus.com/Plast...W4WNE3yvJTNdrn+E6c38FTqmIqrG4jAj
DF6Jw5rfWA==

Here you go hun :D And they are sold individualy.. also have them in black or in 50lts!!


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks Erin :)
Will pop into the one in town tomorrow and have a looksy i think! x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohh I like that idea, seperate wipes/nappies/inserts:thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

:thumbup: exactly Jac :)

And now Erins found me the cheaper version, ive bought more nappies on CNT :dohh: 

meant to be saving :blush:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:lol: Hayley! 

I'm about to buy more nappies :)

Anyone got a mini lala review for me? xx


----------



## Twiglet

You'll love Mini Lala's. I get 4 hours with Moo and she's a heavy wetter! :) The only thing is is I find their BTP settings a little large so Moo is on her middle settings when technically she should be on the largest now. If you bear with it though they should be one of your favourite nappies :dance:


----------



## Rach28

Ive been naughty too..... just brought a hooty booty and v1 issy of CNT and its only monday!!!!

Ah well, DH is sunning himself in Afghan this week, so what he doesnt know wont bother him heheheheeeeee


----------



## Hayley90

Rach28 said:


> Ive been naughty too..... just brought a hooty booty and v1 issy of CNT and its only monday!!!!
> 
> Ah well, *DH is sunning himself in Afghan this week*, so what he doesnt know wont bother him heheheheeeeee

:shock: its been a looong time since i last said that... how long for hun?

and Katy, its not funny... i cant help it :( I seem to like BBs aswell now ... i hope they are good, they're bloody expensive compared to ittis, and i cant even use them yet :wacko:


----------



## Rach28

Only a week hun (not a 4 monther this time!!) The Air Movements section he is on are in and out of Afghan and Iraq all the time so its lots of little trips at the mo, but he's due a 'proper tour' any day really (he's over due) 

The amount of time isnt the issue at the mo but I still always worry, even if its just a week :wacko:

Sorry girls... thats not nappy related!!!


----------



## Caz-x

:hug: rach. I never matters how long, it's still worrying. On the upside, while dh is away..................... rach can shop:D


----------



## Rach28

Caz-x said:


> :hug: rach. I never matters how long, it's still worrying. On the upside, while dh is away..................... rach can shop:D

Cheers hun :flower:

I dont need any shopping encouragement, just updated my nappy list...... 45 plus extra wraps and soakers Oooooooopsie :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Hayley90

Soon to be 44 when i get that bee CT! :ninja:
Then you can buy more!!!!! 

I banned liam from ever going again. Not that it'd make a difference mind, but the thought is there! Your braver than me Rach :( I couldn't put up with another one, let alone several... made me ill last time :blush:


----------



## sahara

Twiglet said:


> You'll love Mini Lala's. I get 4 hours with Moo and she's a heavy wetter! :) The only thing is is I find their BTP settings a little large so Moo is on her middle settings when technically she should be on the largest now. If you bear with it though they should be one of your favourite nappies :dance:

thats good cos i have just bought 2 in the last 2 days :haha:


----------



## Caz-x

44!!! I only have about 15. I have a few I'm on the look out for though. 

DH isn't due away again for a while now. He's lucky in his job its once in a blue moon. Don't know how you cope so often, I'd be on pills for stress :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

I have FAR too many nappies :blush:


----------



## Rach28

Ive got ickle Noah to keep me busy at the moment - he's due out again on 17th for 1 - 2 weeks, that one I'm annoyed about as weve got loads going on that weekend :growlmad:

Anyway's... now Noah has settled from his hour screaming session, I'll sort out the bumble bee for you Hayley if you want it..... 

Caz, have you joined the fluffy bum club on FB yet?


----------



## Hayley90

Yes please :D just let me know how much and i'll see if i can borrow it from liams PP :)


----------



## Caz-x

Twiglet said:


> I have FAR too many nappies :blush:

give some to me :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Rach28 said:


> Caz, have you joined the fluffy bum club on FB yet?

Nope, not joined yet :D


----------



## Hayley90

I want a holdens landing nappy :( No one ever sells them though :( 

I want pretty fluff with pictures on. :blush:


----------



## Rach28

Hayley90 said:


> Yes please :D just let me know how much and i'll see if i can borrow it from liams PP :)

I'd put all the details on the fluffy bum FB group.... on the wall where you pounced on the CT....


----------



## Hayley90

:dohh: that'll serve me right for not being online on fb at the same time!

yes please... even though i shouldnt. Im gonna have to hide all my post from liam :wacko: and my bank statements :rofl:


----------



## Caz-x

Hayley90 said:


> :dohh: that'll serve me right for not being online on fb at the same time!
> 
> yes please... even though i shouldnt. Im gonna have to hide all my post from liam :wacko: and my bank statements :rofl:

you're pregnant n hormonal, milk it while you can :haha:


----------



## Hayley90

:rofl: i've milked it for 9 months, this cow is empty :rofl:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Twiglet said:


> I have FAR too many nappies :blush:

I can vouch for this :lol:

Rach- :hugs: xx


----------



## Rach28

Heheheheeeeeee

I think my hormone levels are back to normal, but I'm still managing to get away with new nappies.... I remember the day when I said to Mark " an 18 nappy birth to potty set is more than enough" :dohh:

I blame this forum :blush:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

:rofl: We all know it'll never last. I said I wouldn't get addicted too xx


----------



## Twiglet

^ WSS :haha:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Is this okay for a boy do you think? 

https://weenotions.co.uk//gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=515

I'm trying to design a WN but dunno what colour minky to get xx


----------



## Rach28

I would say yes, DH would probably say no. Whats your OH like re: what he'll let Edward wear?


----------



## Twiglet

I think its ok but Liam says no...git :haha: 

And you can vouch for my stash yep :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Deffo ok Katy - I like that with the big green dragon on it like Lunaty has :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I like it too, but I think OH might say it's too girly :( 

Okay, If I describe what the nappy'll be maybe you can help me pick a colour. The back is going to have a monster embroidered on that looks like sully from monsters inc (This One], and the words Mummy's little monster will be going on it wrapped around the monster. I want the monster in turquoise/blues and the writing in bright block lettering. 

Then I'm doing another one with a dinosaur embroidery but I dunno which one too choose :shrug: https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=91, and I'm having "Edward-a-saurus" embroidered on. I want these in bright colours too but not decided on the fabric for this either :dohh:


----------



## Pixie71

Hey I am so boring I only bought white V3 bum genius, I think at the end of the month I will go and get some colourful ones....


----------



## Lunaty

Damn i just got thrown up on, as in massive gulf of milk all over me and him... and we 
just came out of the shower and got dressed too :cry:


Hey girls im thinking of selling all my fitteds...
WNNN in med, Parrot HL Bedbug in M/L and my Muttaqin in med..
I also have 4 Flexitots in size 1 *till 9kg's

Any interest in those? Or shall i keep them...


----------



## dougie

oh my gosh CD is addictive!
i always wanted to try them and now i have im completely obsessed!!


----------



## Rach28

Noah has clearly chosen to ignore the "DO NOT POO" sign on his nappy and has done a runny horrible teething poo in his Issy Bear that has soaked through the fleece liner - not happy :growlmad:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Pixie71 said:


> Hey I am so boring I only bought white V3 bum genius, I think at the end of the month I will go and get some colourful ones....

I could swap you a med itti in peppermint for one of your Bg's? :flower: pm if you're interested hun x


----------



## Hayley90

:hissy: im going to hunt my post woman down and hit her with her postbag if she doesnt deliver my mail in the next 30 minutes. 

Yet again, since THURSDAY last week - no mail. Ive got TONNES of stuff on its way to me, and it hasn't showed yet :hissy:


where are my nappies :cry: and thin clothes :( and moses basket stand!!!!!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh yes.. my posty is suppose to bring me heaps and no sign yet!!!!

:growlmad:


----------



## aurora

Hayley90 said:


> :hissy: im going to hunt my post woman down and hit her with her postbag if she doesnt deliver my mail in the next 30 minutes.
> 
> Yet again, since THURSDAY last week - no mail. Ive got TONNES of stuff on its way to me, and it hasn't showed yet :hissy:
> 
> 
> where are my nappies :cry: and thin clothes :( and moses basket stand!!!!!!!


I sympathize with you! I been waiting for 3 packages, and was threatening Canada Post quite seriously in my journal! I finally got _one_ today! Before that had no mail for 7 days! Which is normally unheard of. :grr:


----------



## Hayley90

Well she eventually came and one parcel out of a ridiculous number was there, and a stack of junk mail that was posted at the earliest last Tuesday!!!! So my mail had been held back :hissy: 

Moses basket stand arrived by courier too :) sonar least we have that now cos it was urgent!! 

Want the rest of my fluff...


----------



## Hayley90

*so at 

Stupid iPhone :lol:


----------



## retromum1

I want my post too I've got loads due and nappies sat here i can't use as I'm waiting for inserts :cry:. To top it off our postie i on holiday and the stand in one is delivering our post an hour late!!! It means that I want to miss playgroups so I can stay in to collect it as if were not here they take it to the sorting office which is a 40 minute drive away :growlmad:


----------



## Hayley90

i am currently watching ALL, yes ALL of my nappies on their first ever wash load. 

Im so nervous :rofl:


----------



## Rach28

Hope the nappy wash went OK Hayley, I'm sure it did. 

V.happy today, my CNT purchase arrived - 1 Hooty Booty and wetbag and a V1 issy, the seller noticed a very small stain on the Issy before posting so added me a free motherease rikki wrap as a "sorry", how lovely! :flower:

Whats your experiences with Bambooty, I brought size M but its looks tiny!!

I cant try it on No at the moment as he's napping :sleep:


----------



## Lunaty

wohoo i got my 2 old print Mini Lala's in today!!!
they look sooooooo jummy :cloud9:

cant wait to put them on Cole's bum and take some pics :)!!!!


----------



## Rach28

Yeah piccies are good. Ive browsed the La La's but they just seem a bit too girly for Noah :shrug: If I had a girl Id be snapping them up as they are lush nappies!! 

Pics would be great as you may convert me!!


----------



## Hayley90

i dont really like mini lalas... think its cos they are quite girly, i couldnt get away with it. maybe when i have a little lady i will get one.. the damask print is gorgeous!

and rach, my wash went well! They all were hanging up in the kitchen when liam came home he was like :shock: WHOA 

:blush: not sure if that was a good or bad thing though :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I ordered some nappies and stuff from a website i'd not used before yesterday- and it arrived this morning, gorgeously packaged up too!! Everything was mega cheap as well, so I hugely recommend Lizzies Nappies!!!

https://www.lizziesrealnappies.co.uk/


I got some stretchies, a tots bots teenyfit which is SOOOOO cute, and a Large Monkeyfoot wetbag- I was umming and aaahing cos the pic wasn't great but I really, really love it! Wooop! :happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Got my first fluff today! :happydance:

Not impressed as it hasn't got a liner (but the lady said it did) so I can't even use it! :( xx


----------



## littlepne

Hi everyone!

Finally managed to start using some fluff! Still part time at the mo till I figure out what I want and what works for us - I don't have enough for full time yet!!

Just want a little itti advice please. It's the second time she's worn it but the first time there was no poo to really test it. Put her in it this morning and had her sat up on my knee when we had some leakage. When she leaks from sposies it's usually out of the back of her leg but today it came out of the front of her leg (if that makes sense!!). Not sure if I've not put it on tight enough or what but it was a new place for leaks!! She's breastfed too so wondered if that could be a factor?

So she's in a bumhugger at the moment because they handled a proper explosion the other day!

Am loving my fluff, the itti looked great until she filled it! The bumgenius are great too but pretty much out of stock everywhere at the mo - will have to wait for the v4 to be in stock.

Now I just need to make up something for my wipes and I'm good to go with them too!


----------



## sjbno1

Pink mummy - when you say liner do you mean insert or do you mean a fleece/ paper flushable liner as you can still use them without a liner but if the insert is missing that would cause problems. 

What nappies did you buy?


----------



## sjbno1

Littlepne - did you do the itti tight enough? And you can get BGV3s in mohercare x


----------



## pinkmummy

sjbno1 said:


> Pink mummy - when you say liner do you mean insert or do you mean a fleece/ paper flushable liner as you can still use them without a liner but if the insert is missing that would cause problems.
> 
> What nappies did you buy?

I actually meant insert :dohh: When I realised what I meant I looked again and it was there :blush: I had to PM the lady and apologise :haha:

I have bought a medium itti but I think I'm going to have to sell as it only JUST fits T. 

I've got a wonderoo, 2 cheaper ones can't think of the name ... happy soemthing :wacko: and I have 9 eBay cheaps one on order :thumbup: I also have 2 large ittis in the pipeline, so I think once I recieve all these I will start with the fluff!! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

pinkmummy said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> Pink mummy - when you say liner do you mean insert or do you mean a fleece/ paper flushable liner as you can still use them without a liner but if the insert is missing that would cause problems.
> 
> What nappies did you buy?
> 
> I actually meant insert :dohh: When I realised what I meant I looked again and it was there :blush: I had to PM the lady and apologise :haha:
> 
> I have bought a medium itti but I think I'm going to have to sell as it only JUST fits T.
> 
> I've got a wonderoo, 2 cheaper ones can't think of the name ... happy soemthing :wacko: and I have 9 eBay cheaps one on order :thumbup: I also have 2 large ittis in the pipeline, so I think once I recieve all these I will start with the fluff!! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...

Oooh, what colour is your itti? Is it aio or sio? Might take it off your hands if you decide to sell :) x


----------



## pinkmummy

Dopeyjopey said:


> pinkmummy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> Pink mummy - when you say liner do you mean insert or do you mean a fleece/ paper flushable liner as you can still use them without a liner but if the insert is missing that would cause problems.
> 
> What nappies did you buy?
> 
> I actually meant insert :dohh: When I realised what I meant I looked again and it was there :blush: I had to PM the lady and apologise :haha:
> 
> I have bought a medium itti but I think I'm going to have to sell as it only JUST fits T.
> 
> I've got a wonderoo, 2 cheaper ones can't think of the name ... happy soemthing :wacko: and I have 9 eBay cheaps one on order :thumbup: I also have 2 large ittis in the pipeline, so I think once I recieve all these I will start with the fluff!! :thumbup: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Oooh, what colour is your itti? Is it aio or sio? Might take it off your hands if you decide to sell :) xClick to expand...

It is dark blue but not the midnight blue iykwim ... I'll see if I can find a pic. It is an AIO 

ETA: Heres the colour https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Royal-Blue-i...vr_id=&cguid=7c6165991280a0e20215f475ff78bd26 xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Let me know if you decide to sell, i need mediums! x


----------



## pinkmummy

Will do :thumbup: xx


----------



## retromum1

Yay I've just received an email from weenotions to say my nappies have been dispatched so I should have 3 gorgeous wnos in tomorrow's post and my yellow superhero dunk n fluff, I can't wait, I'm not sure I'm going to sleep tonight!


----------



## sjbno1

Ohhh how long have you been waiting retromum? I wish WN worked for us :(


----------



## retromum1

These were ordered on 24th June so just under 3 weeks. I have a white one with union jack and Made in England coming, a cowboy one which matches Jasper's nursery and a robot one with robert robot on the front and the border of robots on the back, I simply cannot wait, I may have to drive to the sorting office tonight!


----------



## Twiglet

Sarah, same moan as you there...darn you WN :cry: 

Hmm, I want BG V4's so much and here I was moaning about them a week ago :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

retromum1 said:


> These were ordered on 24th June so just under 3 weeks. I have a white one with union jack and Made in England coming, a cowboy one which matches Jasper's nursery and a robot one with robert robot on the front and the border of robots on the back, I simply cannot wait, I may have to drive to the sorting office tonight!

mine were ordered 24th june too arrived today


----------



## sjbno1

Twig I am sad that the WN didn't work for us :( it was so pretty :)

Soooo excited just ordered my weehugger!!! Woooooohoooooo :dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## xerinx

Where did you order weehugger from? xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Why oh why did i do that? I want a weehugger now. Damn you google! :rofl:


----------



## pinkmummy

Me too! :rofl: :dohh: How cute are they?!


----------



## celine

I got some fluffy post :) 
3 pop-ins
1 bee CT
& a peppermint itti sio!!


----------



## sahara

ooo me want a weehugger too


----------



## retromum1

My 3 wn's arrived today and Alix emailed to tell me the Issy's have arrived too and Michelle did end over the BURRO for me! Yay I can't wait to see it, also sent over the skulls, cats and disney. They should arrive on Thursday, this is a good week for fluff as my monkey foot dig it and superhero dnf should be here tomorrow as well. What a good week!


----------



## Twiglet

:haha; Weehuggers are adorable!

Babykind gave us a preview sale on FB, so join Babykind there and you can see the link :thumbup: and Babipur are getting some put on their site soon! :)


----------



## Lunaty

im so jealous!!!
the e-stores selling nappies here in NZ only have the boring ones! Though having stuff constantly send over from overseas drives the cost up so much grrrr...


----------



## sjbno1

As twig said we got a preview sale on babykind website as we've been asking and waiting for them for ages :) so excited I ordered 2 :) 

Just hoping one of them is in stock as one wasnt so hope they do have it as I didnt get a email to say it wasnt 

I'm so excited - I have 2 weehuggers due, need order my Issy and Twig is selling me a taxi circles mini lala :) life is gooddddddddddddd with pretty fluff :D


----------



## Abigailly

As a newbie to the world of buying my own nappies, could I ask a favour please, would someone be able to help me out with what brands are what. E.g. what are BBs?

:flower:


----------



## retromum1

I'm relatively new to this too so I try and guess most of them! I think BB is Blueberry, Issy is Issy Bears, wnos is wee notion one size, wnss is wee notion side snap, wnnn is wee notion night notion. Itti is Itti Bitti D'Lish not sure on too many others but I'm someone else soon will be able to help more than I can!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Have a look at the sticky thread for starting out with cloth.. it's got all the abbrieviations x


----------



## Abigailly

I've never seen the sticky! What a daft moo!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

It's a cloth using bible :) helped me loads when i started out!


----------



## Abigailly

Well in that case. I just bought Niamh a gorgeous MLL as a special starter present.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got the dreded crunchy prob with my purple itti SIO :(
Thankfully got a replacement sorted from Itti Bitti and i recycled the broken one :D
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13660853&id=884000625


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Arcanegirl said:


> I got the dreded crunchy prob with my purple itti SIO :(
> Thankfully got a replacement sorted from Itti Bitti and i recycled the broken one :D
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=13660853&id=884000625

That is a great idea :)


----------



## Jetters

Oooh clever you!! x


----------



## xerinx

Thats fabby!!!


----------



## Mynx

I'm practically dancing with excitement as I know I'm getting some more nappies delivered this week :dance:
Hopefully I'll get from the Postie....

1 Cushie Tushie in Spotty Dog
1 Blueberry Minki in Neopolitan 
1 Fuzzi Bunz in Red Daisy (pre loved from here)
1 Wondaroo in red (pre loved from here)
1 Totsbot in Lilac Spot (pre loved from here) 

Then I have a load of Ebay cheapies coming too but that'll be a good week or so away as I ordered those last week! 

I have a good stash so far in that I have 7 PopIns for night times and 10 BG v3 (how fab are these ones! :thumbup:) so even tho it means I have to wash nappies every evening, I've been able to be completely fluffy for 5 whole days and nights now!! :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

oh lots of lovely fluff Mynx :D

i will look at that fb group when I get home (fb is banned here) as I have a purple itti that I didnt want to bin as I felt bad lol


----------



## Lunaty

wohoo exciting to get fluff mail isnt it :rofl:

Im sad though, im over my Nappy's quota, am just waiting for a couple of co-op nappy's and then thats it.. no real fluffy mail anymore unless i sell some AHHHH


----------



## Mynx

Mynx said:


> I'm practically dancing with excitement as I know I'm getting some more nappies delivered this week :dance:
> Hopefully I'll get from the Postie....
> 
> *1 Cushie Tushie in Spotty Dog
> 1 Blueberry Minki in Neopolitan
> 1 Fuzzi Bunz in Red Daisy (pre loved from here)
> 1 Wondaroo in red (pre loved from here)
> 1 Totsbot in Lilac Spot (pre loved from here)
> *
> Then I have a load of Ebay cheapies coming too but that'll be a good week or so away as I ordered those last week!
> 
> I have a good stash so far in that I have 7 PopIns for night times and 10 BG v3 (how fab are these ones! :thumbup:) so even tho it means I have to wash nappies every evening, I've been able to be completely fluffy for 5 whole days and nights now!! :happydance:

Thank you Mr Postie! I got all the above this afternoon :D Whoop!!!! Cant wait to try out the Cushie and BB but I gotta wait for em to dry :hissy:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lunaty said:


> wohoo exciting to get fluff mail isnt it :rofl:
> 
> Im sad though, im over my Nappy's quota, am just waiting for a couple of co-op nappy's and then thats it.. no real fluffy mail anymore unless i sell some AHHHH

I'm getting that way too! Except i don't think anyone will buy the ones i want to sell :cry:


----------



## Rachiebaby24

im gonna rename my Ittis....Shitties........excuse the language......but she poos in them EVERYTIME!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lunaty

LOL!!!! 
I used to have that when Coel was a bit younger.. he used to sh*t in almost any nappy hahahaa

Now he keeps it to 1-2 times a day haha

And Dopey... i had a ocuple of those.. just list them on CNT?!
I didnt get the amount i paid for them and som ei just gave away in the end but they were taking up space and DH kept thinking had enough nappy's even though i wasnt using those hahahha


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've got a few pregnant friends that might take them off me but if that fails i'll have to CNT them. I just worry that i don't know much about nappies so don't know about the condition. Especially the bamboozles - they aren't as fluffy as they used to be!


----------



## sjbno1

lol Rach!

I have a very sad feeling that my replacement purple itti might be going crunchy too :( I'm so sad :( I'm gonna message Alix tomorrow to warn her that I might have a 2nd bad itti but hoping its just in one tiny patch as my other itti is practically a scrunch ball :(


----------



## retromum1

Jasper managed to poo in both of his brand new white cuddlesoft interiors today, I nearly cried!!:cry:

I haven't tried an Itti but I'm definitely going to stay clear of them as everyone's seem to be faulty at the moment :nope:


----------



## xerinx

I love my ittis!! Not gone crinkley either :D


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

My Ittis are fine :)

Rach- my OH calls them Shitty Itti Bittis for the same reason :rofl:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Dare I google 'wee hugger'?


----------



## retromum1

They are uber cute but only really with the applix hands and I prefer snaps, lovely patterns though. 

OT but has anybody seen the poshbugs flower set on her page, it is MINE! I am so excited. It means I have 6 Issy's coming tomorrow and my poshbugs on Friday. I am going to have a stylish little man this weekend:happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ohhh its ok, they are wraps..My bank balance is safe at the moment :muaha:


----------



## greenlady

Hello ladies :hi: I don't know why its taken me so long to find this thread but do you mind if I join in? 

You might recognise me as I've bought a few pre-loved from you guys on here already. My stash is now nearly 20 so I know its small by comparison to some but I get the feeling its going to get bigger... :happydance:


----------



## sjbno1

Weehuggers are like flips Jac.

Must admit they seem quite thick in comparison to flips - not sure if I like them though? Really want to put it on izzie and decide but she's got horrible teething poo so don't wanna ruin my inserts lol


----------



## Hayley90

:dance: first wash load of pooey ittis... no stains :dance:

everyone loves them, no one has looked at me like im mad yet. This is good :D


----------



## Twiglet

Weehuggers aren't just wraps, they're like flips and come with huggy hands or snaps. Flip inserts fit in it, mother care inserts as well as the insert you can get with them. I love them and they're good for babies with chunky thighs!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hmmmm I didn't like the flip.....not pretty enough, I'm a sucker for pretties:blush:


----------



## Abigailly

What exactly is a 'crunchy' Itti?

What part goes crunchy?


----------



## xerinx

Its where the pul comes away from the outer so you can hear it crinkling iykwim?


----------



## sjbno1

And it sticks together. I have a piccie on my phone so will upload it later so you can see x


----------



## Abigailly

I get you, just so I know what's the matter if it happens to any of mine. 

I've just bought 5 pre loved BBs. I'm not half getting 'with it'. All this fluffy slang:blush:

I am kind of in love with cloth nappy tree!


----------



## greenlady

I have bought 7 pre-loved nappies in the last few days, 2 from here and 5 from CNT.. :blush: paypal is WAY too easy.

I also have 1 crunchy and sticky itti, its so annoying but it works the same.


----------



## Lunaty

Yeah Paypal is badddd!!! LOL

My purple itti is a little bit crunchy but nothing to make a fuss over i think... + it is very old so not really exchangeable either :rofl:

Ohh well at least he is almost out of mediums anyway :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've posted a thread about this but i'll ask here because it's more of a moral thing that i'm worried about! 

I have 5 totsbots easyfits that were great at first but now Albert is peeing like a racehorse they leak through just by the legs but not out of the leg holes. Would it be wrong of me to sell because of that? I think they'd be fine with a lighter wetter but i don't know enough about nappies to be certain! :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

Um sell them but say the reason you are selling is that your baby out wees them. At least you are being honest and then its up to the otehr person to buy or not?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'd definitely be honest about the reason. I love them and would keep them but changing nappies every 2 hours does my nut in!


----------



## xerinx

Lol if he is a heavy wetter i would suggest trying fitteds with a wrap hun. I find them a god send!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've got bamboozles and he never leaks out of them! But even they are soaked in 3 hours with no more room for wee!


----------



## xerinx

Fitteds get soaked all over quickly anyway hun but with the wrap on they wont leak and if you use a fleece liner then he wont have a wet bum either :D

We went 5 hours yesterday with a bamboozle and wn wrap! (bad mummy if forgot to change his bum while busy with other things!!)


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I've posted a thread about this but i'll ask here because it's more of a moral thing that i'm worried about!
> 
> I have 5 totsbots easyfits that were great at first but now Albert is peeing like a racehorse they leak through just by the legs but not out of the leg holes. Would it be wrong of me to sell because of that? I think they'd be fine with a lighter wetter but i don't know enough about nappies to be certain! :shrug:

Tbh hun, it certainly wouldnt put me off buying them! All babies wee at different rates and yours happens to out-wee the totsbots, seemplez! Besides, even if Evie was a heavy wetter and I wanted these nappies, I'd just stick a booster in them :thumbup: I cant see it putting off other people either really :D


----------



## sjbno1

sorry just to go back to Ittis this is how my crinkly ittis started off

https://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c155/sjbno1/IMG_0546.jpg

The red one I returned but the purple one they let me keep but after using it a bit more its now getting worse :(


----------



## bjl1981

Can someone explain why people love Issy Bears so much? I was looking at the prints and they're quite cute, but are they just amazing performers?!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I have an issy and i really like it. Nice and absorbant, no leaks, good fit and it's cow print. That's why i like it. But then the ebay cheapies i have tick all the boxes except cow print too!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

I don't like Issy Bears. They look great but I didn't like the fit with them so sold the 3 I bought. Getting 3 more to try again though xx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

katy said:


> I don't like Issy Bears. They look great but I didn't like the fit with them so sold the 3 I bought. Getting 3 more to try again though xx

I agree about not liking the fit. i just couldnt get it to sit right at all :shrug:

I sold mine too, despite loving the prints :cry: x


----------



## Lunaty

Im in luvv with my Issy the fit is very good on my biy and just the one insert lasts him just as long as a mircofibre and bamboo trifold combined in other nappies!!!!

However, prints are nice though i find other brands that have nicer ones!!! :D


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh and Sarah defnintely return that itti if you havent already had a replacement!

If you have then maybe you can change it into a bib! Im certain one of the girls has done that!


----------



## sjbno1

They were pre-returns lol - the red one I returned :) and the purple one Alix sent me a replacement and let me keep the crinkly one :) shes so good!


----------



## Lunaty

Thats cool if her!

Yeah im sure there was someone who made a dribble bib out of an itti, i just cant remember who it was, it may even have been on facebook...
or somewhere else haha


----------



## Mynx

Lunaty said:


> Thats cool if her!
> 
> Yeah im sure there was someone who made a dribble bib out of an itti, i just cant remember who it was, it may even have been on facebook...
> or somewhere else haha

I remember that post too! It looked really good :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

It was arcanegirl that turned an itti into a bib. Genius :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lunaty - i just put the bubblebubs on Albert. It's a teeny bit big but i love it! Thank you :)

Can anyone recommend me a new nappy? Want to try more new stuff. I have bamboozles, ittis, an issy, ebay cheapies, wee notions, bubblebubs, a cushie on the way. Think i want something pretty, either medium that will last a while or BTP. Any ideas?


----------



## Abigailly

Can most inserts be used in most nappies?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Abigailly said:


> Can most inserts be used in most nappies?

I mix and match quite a bit. Mostly because my mum can never remember which insery goes with which nappy!


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lunaty - i just put the bubblebubs on Albert. It's a teeny bit big but i love it! Thank you :)
> 
> Can anyone recommend me a new nappy? Want to try more new stuff. I have bamboozles, ittis, an issy, ebay cheapies, wee notions, bubblebubs, a cushie on the way. Think i want something pretty, either medium that will last a while or BTP. Any ideas?

So far, I've been really impressed with BG (v3) but they're just plain colours. I've heard tho that they're bringing out prints soon so that might be worth keeping in mind. They're BTP and come with the usual insert and a booster. I've been a bit naughty and only washed each once before use and they've performed really well so far :thumbup: 
I cant really comment on anything else as I havent used the others enough to make an opinion! My BG are the staple of my stash so far lol!


----------



## Rach28

bjl1981 said:


> Can someone explain why people love Issy Bears so much? I was looking at the prints and they're quite cute, but are they just amazing performers?!

I love our Issy's, got 3 so far and 2 more on the way. They fit Noah really well and on him are a slim fit (but I know they are bulky on others), the inserts are great once youve washed them a few times and I love the prints

:cloud9:


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Dopey- Blueberry! SS or OS love love love them. 

Abigailly- I use blueberry inserts in almost all my nappies xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

katy said:


> Dopey- Blueberry! SS or OS love love love them.
> 
> Abigailly- I use blueberry inserts in almost all my nappies xx

I have ordered one preloved today. She didn't have any inserts though :cry: also am waiting in a CT a WAHM one and i've just bought one off swap and sell and have already forgotten what it's called :dohh:

As you use the BB inserts all the time, any idea of where i can get some reasonably priced?


----------



## xerinx

Ive got a BB blue/brown spots with a trifold BB insert that i may be willing to part with? I only got it in swaps last week but it doesnt work very well on logan :(


----------



## Lunaty

Hmm i love my BLueberry's!

And their inserts are fab too :) Though im not sure where to get them from seeing NZ doenst sell Blueberry (yet ;) )


----------



## mummy_em

hi every one in here:wave:


----------



## Mynx

Lunaty said:


> Hmm i love my BLueberry's!
> 
> And their inserts are fab too :) Though im not sure where to get them from seeing NZ doenst sell Blueberry (yet ;) )

I have a BB minky but only used it once and I have to say, after only having 2 washes (naughty Mummy, just couldnt wait lol!) it held up very well :D


----------



## Laura12355

I bought a preloved BB off here and I absolutly LOVE it!! Its cute and holds a lot of wee :) so ideal x


----------



## mummy_em

i have 3 BB's now ( got them all from here hehe) and at the moment they are my favorite i love them xx


----------



## ThatGirl

my bn sio peppermint itti as gone crunchy only prewashed it twice, the jade one seems fine :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no :( contact ittt and they'll send a replacement out.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've found a great way to deal with Albert's incessant crying because of trapped wind. I just have to put him in a shitti bitti. FFS Albert, not in Mummy's nice nappies!!!! :rofl:


----------



## ThatGirl

its not direct from itti got off ebay


----------



## Dopeyjopey

If it is an ebay shop I would contact them and ask for a replacement. However, if they don't help you sort it you should still be able to contact itti hun.


----------



## greenlady

I like BBs too I have 4, 2 preloved off CNT and 2 new but discounted from babykind website. They are my faves apart from the one and only bambooty that I've got, I think its one of the best.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooohh.... perhaps I should get a bambooty.. I don't have one of those.

Must... Not... Spend... Money.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine didnt come from Itti either, but a shop. They still replaced it, as long as you have proof of purchase.


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh i just saw my custom HL nappies.. i think im in love!!!! They are stunning!!!! DROOL :cloud9:


----------



## sjbno1

omg Sam I saw them on the HLs page aswell - they are beautiful!!!

Whoever you bought your itti from should replace it as its a problem thats been happening on a certain batch hun :) usually everyone is replacing like for like :)


----------



## mummy_em

i just got my V4 in the post this morning looking forward to trying it out x x


----------



## Abigailly

I'm not enjoyinh a bunch of cheapies I bought, KaWaii baby?

They just droop so badly!


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh I get along really with my Kawaii babies, shows how nappies are so different for so many :) 

My V4 arrived at my mums today and I WANT it now :dance:


----------



## Hayley90

i just put a cushie tushie on harrison :rofl: it actually fits him quite nicely round the legs, if i have the snaps on really tight, except it looks MASSIVE on his bum :rofl: will post a pic in the other thread in a second :D


----------



## Jetters

First cloth nappy was a disaster! He soaked right up his back within an hour... oops. I haven't got any smaller than these (Teeny Fits) cos I was meant to have a porker, not this skinny little 6lber!!


----------



## Lunaty

uhh ohh hahaha, maybe you should get some prefolds & wraps for this teeny stage?!
i only started using cloth after Cole was 8,5lbs


----------



## Lliena

This is a random question but something I was thinking about earlier if your using cloth diapers, what do you use on baby as a first layer instead of a vest with poppers? As these would cover the nappy up therefore defeating the object of having nice ones to show off :shrug:


----------



## Lunaty

well not really.. you still have to change them ;) and in summer they can walk around in their show off nappies..

Though i use Cloth for more then just their prettiness LOL..
Cole seems to get less rashy as well as it being environmental friendly (and in most cases) cheaper then disposables too!


----------



## Mynx

I've just bought some babylegs, which are basically legwarmers for babies :D I got some cheapie ones from Ebay and they arrived this morning.. that way I can show off Evie's pretties but still keep her legs warm or covered :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

What about their top halfs though if they are small? Or did you still just use vests for a while? just seems a shame to me to have to hide the pretty nappies away?


----------



## Mynx

T shirts or tops :) They work just as well :thumbup: I've hardly used vests on Evie as I've found they dont do up quite so well underneath now! These nappies give her a big booty (just like her mum :haha: )


----------



## retromum1

Jasper is nearly 5 months now so I use long or short sleeved t-shirt or jumpers and babylegs. I only have huggalugs and they fit really well, but with a newborn I would always use vest or sleepsuits so wouldn't worry to much about pretties at the tiny stage. Both of mine hated being naked or having any skin exposed for about the first 6-8 weeks so they wouldn't have liked t-shrts xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I agree with what retromum said. Albert is just going into mediums (ittis) and has only just started to like veing nekkid so at the minute because it's been warm he's been in just a nappy or a nappy and vest. Huggalugs might fit him now but i have no pennies :cry:

Anyone want to buy my nan so i can fund some purchases? ;)


----------



## retromum1

My nan?! how old is she :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

She's pretty old. But she makes a mean sunday roast.


----------



## Lunaty

ohh sunday roast hmmmmmmmmm tempting...:rofl:


----------



## buttonnose82

I have a washing line full of prefolds & wraps drying :cloud9:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh ow exciting!!! Make a pic :D

It's always neat to see cloth on the clothes line ;)


----------



## hayley x

:cry: My mini la la came from AU today, but I cant even use it cause we have no washing machine :hissy:


----------



## Lliena

Ladies quick question which type of insert is more suitable for using inside the ebay cheapies and also stuffing into pocket nappies? Or do I need diff things for each? :shrug:

I've been looking at either this type:

Micro-terry boosters
Soft, absorbent, microfibre pad suitable for boosting all nappy types
These booster pads are made from two layers of microterry, a highly absorbent synthetic fibre. Microterry stays soft despite repeated washing and drying. Because microterry absorbs up to seven times its own weight, the pads are absorbent yet slim, so they make absorbent boosters if you don't want to add too much bulk to the nappy. Suitable to boost any nappies (two-part or pocket nappies). Rectangular in shape, size approx: 14cm x 33cm). One of our favourite booster pads because they stay so soft!

or

Little Lamb Bamboo Booster Liners Size 1


----------



## Lliena

Lliena said:


> Ladies quick question which type of insert is more suitable for using inside the ebay cheapies and also stuffing into pocket nappies? Or do I need diff things for each? :shrug:
> 
> I've been looking at either this type:
> 
> Micro-terry boosters
> Soft, absorbent, microfibre pad suitable for boosting all nappy types
> These booster pads are made from two layers of microterry, a highly absorbent synthetic fibre. Microterry stays soft despite repeated washing and drying. Because microterry absorbs up to seven times its own weight, the pads are absorbent yet slim, so they make absorbent boosters if you don't want to add too much bulk to the nappy. Suitable to boost any nappies (two-part or pocket nappies). Rectangular in shape, size approx: 14cm x 33cm). One of our favourite booster pads because they stay so soft!
> 
> or
> 
> Little Lamb Bamboo Booster Liners Size 1


Anyone? :shrug:


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Ladies quick question which type of insert is more suitable for using inside the ebay cheapies and also stuffing into pocket nappies? Or do I need diff things for each? :shrug:
> 
> I've been looking at either this type:
> 
> Micro-terry boosters
> Soft, absorbent, microfibre pad suitable for boosting all nappy types
> These booster pads are made from two layers of microterry, a highly absorbent synthetic fibre. Microterry stays soft despite repeated washing and drying. Because microterry absorbs up to seven times its own weight, the pads are absorbent yet slim, so they make absorbent boosters if you don't want to add too much bulk to the nappy. Suitable to boost any nappies (two-part or pocket nappies). Rectangular in shape, size approx: 14cm x 33cm). One of our favourite booster pads because they stay so soft!
> 
> or
> 
> Little Lamb Bamboo Booster Liners Size 1
> 
> 
> Anyone? :shrug:Click to expand...

I dont use anything for my cheapies other than the inserts that come with the nappy. They're pretty good and can last for a few hours, but it all depends on how heavy a wetter each baby is :) 
If you're looking to just boost the nappy and use it alongside the inserts that come with the nappy then I guess those micro terry ones would do the job and maybe add an extra hour to the nappy :) 
More experienced cloth users may be able to tell you more tho hun, I've only been using it for a few weeks now and my knowledge is pretty limited lol! 
All I know with the cheapies is that I have to change Evie a little more regularly in them but they will last for around 3 hours :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ebay cheapies should come with their own inserts - i've always found they work fine. 

I always just use what comes with the nappy or what looks like it'll fit!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks thats helped for the ebay ones, if a pocket nappy doesnt come with anything to stuff in the pocket will those microfiber terry things work then? Just dont wanna buy something to find out its the wrong thing!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Most will come with one or give the option to buy one. If it doesn't, the babykind websites sell loads of different ones. I'm about to stock up on blueberry inserts as A is a heavy wetter and they seem to hold it!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Most will come with one or give the option to buy one. If it doesn't, the babykind websites sell loads of different ones. I'm about to stock up on blueberry inserts as A is a heavy wetter and they seem to hold it!

I have ordered a small minki from kittykins in the sale and it doesnt have a booster with it so was looking for something to go in it. Its the babykind website I saw the microfiber terry inserts on but I might jsut get a blueberry insert for it as was planning on it being a overnight nappy and if blueberries are good at soaking up that could be a plan :)


----------



## 4boys4years

wishes the new ittis were announce already *sigh*


----------



## Dopeyjopey

4boys4years said:


> wishes the new ittis were announce already *sigh*

Only a week or so to go!


----------



## Hayley90

im waiting on the ittis too... not sure i want btp though so dont even know why im holding out! I want more colours ... i have doubles now and need more nappies!


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> 4boys4years said:
> 
> 
> wishes the new ittis were announce already *sigh*
> 
> Only a week or so to go!Click to expand...

Yup I'm anxiously waiting too!


----------



## Lunaty

LOL yes, i was just in time to apply to stock them too :wohoo: cant wait to find out what they are! I soo need more larges for my boy :D


----------



## dougie

Lliena, i have got some of those insterts as back ups for my cheapies (which havent arrived yet so cant comment on how well they will work!) as a backup as LO is a heavy wetter, they seem to be just like the BG inserts but without the poppers, i think they will be fine! :)


----------



## Lliena

dougie said:


> Lliena, i have got some of those insterts as back ups for my cheapies (which havent arrived yet so cant comment on how well they will work!) as a backup as LO is a heavy wetter, they seem to be just like the BG inserts but without the poppers, i think they will be fine! :)

Which the microfiber terry inserts or the blueberry inserts? :)


----------



## dougie

sorry, the microfibre ones 
just about to try one in my cushie, see if i can make it last more than an hour!!!!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks for that :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can anyone reccomend some site for nice wraps other than weenotions?


----------



## becstar

BB wraps? Ones from nappy elite?

ETA It's closed down, oops.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Can anyone reccomend some site for nice wraps other than weenotions?

the olive jane ones from cheeks and cherries are lush. not sure if they still do them but :flower:

ETA: just checked and im pretty sure they do but they are a tad pricey :thumbup: x


----------



## 4boys4years

blueberries, starbunz, weehuggers?


----------



## Lunaty

I Reallly like these:
https://gen-ydiapers.com/products/covers/

Havent had the chance to try them though as i very very rarely ever use fitteds.. LOL


----------



## JellyBeann

Can I join? I've just bought the stuff to make Ollie's cloth nappies, made the first today, and it's awesome! I've enough material to make another 13 nappies...so will be fully using cloth within the week!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Of course you can :)


----------



## JellyBeann

YAYY!! Hello! I've finally got my bum into gear, and Ollie's bum into cloth...It's so much more pretty than 'sposies! x


----------



## Laura12355

Does anyone know if BG making new flip covers with patterns? I thought i heard someone mention it a while ago and I've become OBSESSED with mine and wanted to get a few more and if they are going to release prettier ones then i'll wait lol x


----------



## Lliena

Ladies Im sure some of you might like to know and Im sure she wont mind me telling you on here that Pops waters went last night about 2am :happydance:


----------



## x-li-x

Oo yay, good luck pops, how exciting xx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Go pops!!! :happydance: Good luck x


----------



## 4boys4years

fab news, hope she's snuggling her new squishy now :D


----------



## Trinity42

A friend of mine just bought me some used cloth diapers like the ones that she uses on her little girl... I can't wait to get them... IM so excited about trying them. I am using disposable one right now. Any tips on getting started?


----------



## Lliena

The new itti's are a osfm cant wait for them to be released over here :D


----------



## mum 2 three

Somebody stop me buying I have a rather large urge to buy more nappies even though I've bought 5 since Friday plus a wet bag of jac and 10 inserts this morning this addiction is quickly taking over x x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nobody can stop you :lol:

I saw the Itti announcement :D the Itti Turro, it looks good! cant wait to try one as Ittis are our staple!


----------



## Jetters

I can't wait to buy the Turro!! Wish they'd been out sooner though so I could have tried the claim that they'll fit from newborn... :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Trinity42 said:


> A friend of mine just bought me some used cloth diapers like the ones that she uses on her little girl... I can't wait to get them... IM so excited about trying them. I am using disposable one right now. Any tips on getting started?

What type of nappies are they hun?


----------



## Hayley90

oooooh i like the tutto, might get 1 when theyre over here just to try them out...cant hurt. 

And there are 3 new d'lish colours :) ooooooh :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I love the silver. I've fallen out with ittis though. I'll try the tutto because of this poo fence but i don't think we'll get on with it!


----------



## Mynx

Hayley90 said:


> oooooh i like the tutto, might get 1 when theyre over here just to try them out...cant hurt.
> 
> And there are 3 new d'lish colours :) ooooooh :)

I think I'll be trying out the Tutto too... I think I read somewhere that they'll be in the UK from September? Could be wrong tho!!


----------



## Kirstin

Yea Babi pur are having them from september.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Ive ordered one from the web site, couldn't wait!!:happydance::blush:


----------



## sjbno1

I'll order one I. September me thinks lol jacs!


----------



## Twiglet

Hmm I need a tutto! I'll test the newborn claim with it :nod: 

I'm gonna seriously go through my stash and keep what works and get rid of the rest so I can get some new nappies for A and prepare myself properly!


----------



## sjbno1

Don't forget i will take that mini lala off you if you decide to get rid will speak to you about it tonight! 

I need a tutto just because lol


----------



## Twiglet

Okiepokies Sarahbum! :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Twiglet - albert has grown out of the ittis you lent me. They survived totally stain free :) we'll have to meet up soon so i can give them back x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh has he grown lots? :D yey cant wait to see him again :dance: I'm skint all through August as I'm away for SIL's hen weekend this weekend and then the wedding from the 23rd August - 4th Sept. 

Caitlyn's changed tonnes so wait till you see her again :rofl: you thought she was cheeky before?! :|


----------



## Dopeyjopey

He's about 13lbs now so is quite a bit bigger! 

Caitlyn's gotten cheekier? Haha bless her :)

Just let me know when you're free and we'll go get one of those berry things - i got addicted :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

I had one the other day as I *needed* one :rofl: 

Aww 13lb! Little chunky :D 

Yeah Caitlyn got cheekier! :haha: 

I've got no plans from tuesday onwards next week :flower: :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Pony issys.. are they girly? They look more boyish than the cow print. opinions?

Ive ordered one now im having second thoughts :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

I like the pony print, i have one of a different brand :)


----------



## Lliena

Yey the postman has just been and brought me some small Itti SIO's and my ebay cheapies :D Woohoo! I might take a stash pic in a bit, so happy now! Just need a baby to put them in! :haha:


----------



## Twiglet

I think Pony is GN defo! Not girly at all imo :)

I've just listed a Maya Sling for sale in buy, swap, sell if anyones interested, it's hardly used but Moo hates it :cry: :(


----------



## Lliena

Quick question, do any of you ladies use kushies aio? Are they okay nappies?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I have some lliena, i don't reach for them very often x


----------



## Lliena

Ta someone wants to swap 5 for one of my minkis that I bought that cost me £8 figured it might be worth it to see if get on with them ok or not. if they are poop I guess I can sell them on or just use them on wash day!


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo happy due date to me :D :happydance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Happy due date! Hope you're not kept waiting too long x


----------



## Mynx

Happy due date hun!! :dance:


----------



## x-li-x

Happy due date :) xx


----------



## Jetters

Happy due date Lliena, hope she makes an appearance soon!!! :) xx


----------



## Hayley90

Happy DD, any niggles?!
I have kushies in a drawer somewhere, havent used them yet though so :shrug: i was hoping someone could tell me what they're like too!!!

:)


----------



## Lliena

Been having niggles on and off for weeks so hoping it's not too long till shes here! I decided to go for the swap as it ws too good to resist and if they are pants they will do for wash day or something!


----------



## mommyof3co

Happy due date!!!!

I don't post in this thread much, I can never keep up haha. But I'll be leaving you ladies for awhile :( Hayden has potty trained, so we are only wearing a diaper for nap and bedtime. I guess that still counts? But hopefully soon he won't need those anymore either. BUTTTTTT We are now TTC so hopefully I'll be back soon looking for recommendations on newborn fluff!!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

mommyof3co said:


> Happy due date!!!!
> 
> I don't post in this thread much, I can never keep up haha. But I'll be leaving you ladies for awhile :( Hayden has potty trained, so we are only wearing a diaper for nap and bedtime. I guess that still counts? But hopefully soon he won't need those anymore either. BUTTTTTT We are now TTC so hopefully I'll be back soon looking for recommendations on newborn fluff!!!

I don't want A potty trained for that reason! Haha it does still count though!

Good luck with TTC, hope it happens quickly for you :flower:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

P.S. what can you sell me? :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

can I use an issy insert in my bbos? Anyone done this? it would mean I didnt have to sell it :) x


----------



## mommyof3co

Lol I'll probably look through and put some stuff up for sale soon :D


----------



## Twiglet

I used an issy insert in a BBOS the other day [just one rather than the day and night combo] and got 3-4 hours out of it :dance: :D [this is a miracle for my heavy wetter :rofl: ]


----------



## dougie

my hubby won me a real easy on the babykind facebook giveaway! :D
chuffed :D


----------



## littlepne

Woohoo nearly in full time cloth!!!

Got 4 preloved fuzzis in the post today so now have 13 nappies plus an extra itti insert. Just about enough to wash every day but not throwing out the sposies just yet!

Bit more bargain hunting needed so I can wait for a full load before washing.

Pointless post but I'm a little excited about it :)


----------



## Jetters

^ I hear you!! I'm loving using my cloth :D


I've had him in a Flip all day and they work SO well! He's a heavy wetter but even though it's on the tightest snaps, and gape a bit round the legs, we haven't had ANY leaks, woooopeeeeee :D


----------



## Twiglet

Ahh and here I am falling out of love with my Flips :rofl:

Have you tried a weehugger on him yet Jetters? I'm in love with those :dance: :)


----------



## Jetters

I ordered three this morning :rofl: so will answer that in a week or so!!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: 

Look forward to finding out as am currently trying to decide what fluff to get for my boy :)


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh Twig!! I forgot/missed you were having a boy (sleep deprived frazzzzzled brain)... are you excited? :D


----------



## Jetters

Edited to add: what a dumb question! Of course you are! So to be more specific... are you excited about being able to buy boy fluff now, too? :D


----------



## Twiglet

:haha: 

I'm excited to be having one of each :) it's gonna be such a different, yet special experience :) and boy fluff!! Of course I'm excited. Waiting for my HIPG to go through so I can buy some :rofl: :D

How's K getting on? You getting much sleep?


----------



## Lliena

Hey girls if Im not around in the next few days its cos.... Im having my baby!! Sprung a leak at 5pm and then again at 6.30 so went to hospital to get it checked out,and they have confirmed my hindwaters have/are leaking!! I am being given untill Sat morning to see if labour progresses itself and if not I have to go in and go from there....

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Ooo exciting stuff hun!! Good luck and here's to a safe delivery of your little one :D xXx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Good luck hun! x


----------



## Lliena

Ta I dunno how Im gonna get to sleep tonight Im too excited/nervous/scared even though I have done this once before 6 yrs ago :haha: Had convinced myself that this pregnancy was destined to go all the way to 14days over like my last one did so am in bit of shock :lol:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha i couldn't sleep when my waters went. Definitely worth a try though as 72 hours awake wasn't fun! If all else fails get your OH to bop you on the head with a frying pan ;)


----------



## Mynx

Hehe I thought the same, thought Evie would be 12 days late like her big sister was but she was 12 days early! 

Awww good luck sweetie! :hugs: Dont be nervous, just think, you'll have your baby in your arms by the weekend at least!!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks girls, I'll be back soon :D


----------



## Jetters

Twiglet said:


> :haha:
> 
> I'm excited to be having one of each :) it's gonna be such a different, yet special experience :) and boy fluff!! Of course I'm excited. Waiting for my HIPG to go through so I can buy some :rofl: :D
> 
> How's K getting on? You getting much sleep?

In a word... no :rofl:

I spent my HIPG on fluff, too :happydance::hugs:


----------



## sjbno1

Awwwwwwwwwwwww good luck hun and hope bubs is here already :D


----------



## Jetters

Why is it ALWAYS my most favourite, pretty fluffy nappies that leak? *sigh*


----------



## Hayley90

who has seen the C&C announcement for the tutto, and new colours of the d'lish?! 

im so excited... Must.preorder.colours... cannot miss out on tutto... i need to sell some stuff for the nappy fund! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Hayley90 said:


> who has seen the C&C announcement for the tutto, and new colours of the d'lish?!
> 
> im so excited... Must.preorder.colours... cannot miss out on tutto... i need to sell some stuff for the nappy fund! :haha:

ooh where is the announcement?

edit saw it on facebook :D


----------



## Mynx

Oooo Lliena hunny, congratulations on the birth of the gorgeous Avalon! Hope it all went well for you :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Congratulations Lliena! She's gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Aww thanks ladies :) It was a long day as took from 9am untill 10pm to get to pushing stage but when I finally got there she was born within 11mins :D My placenta decided to be naughty though and didnt want to come out so I ended up having to go to theatre to have it removed manually (use your imagination-ick and ow!) She was totally worth it though :cloud9:

She weighed 7lb 2oz and is 49cm long atm none of her nappies fit yet but hopefully will in a few weeks then I can get some good pics :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Aww thanks ladies :) It was a long day as took from 9am untill 10pm to get to pushing stage but when I finally got there she was born within 11mins :D My placenta decided to be naughty though and didnt want to come out so I ended up having to go to theatre to have it removed manually (use your imagination-ick and ow!) She was totally worth it though :cloud9:
> 
> She weighed 7lb 2oz and is 49cm long atm none of her nappies fit yet but hopefully will in a few weeks then I can get some good pics :D

Awww sorry you had to go thru the manual evac of your placenta! 
7lb 2oz is the same weight Evie was when she was born and by the time she was 6 weeks old, she'd jumped 2 percentiles :lol: 

Congrats again hunny, lookin forward to seeing some piccies of her :flower:


----------



## Hayley90

awww Lliena, newborn fluff! She sounds tiny compared to H, in a way i wish he was a littleun, just so i had a titchy bubs for a while! 

And yep, fb group :thumbup: cant wait for the promos!


----------



## LittlePants

Hi! I've just joined the forum, (was recommended by someone) and wondered whether it was OK to join this thread, although how I'll keep up with it all I don't know!! There's soooo much going on here! Don't want to butt in though, if you'd rather get to know me in other posts first, so please tell me to butt out if I'm jumping the gun!


----------



## Jetters

Welcome LittlePants, just jump right in!!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Woo! My first Fluffy Bum Club post! :happydance:

So I was wondering, how many of you use pre-loved nappies? I found one on ebay that I LOVE, but it's homemade and pre-loved. It's pretty cheap, so I wouldn't be out a great deal if it wasn't that good. But I'm more curious about the fact that it's been used before. Is there anything you're supposed to do to make sure it's sterile?


----------



## sjbno1

Awwww Lliana shes beautiful hun! congratulations!

Welcome Littlepants & Croc-o-dile :wave:

Croc-o-dile - I've often bought preloved :) and usually just wash them with my usual powder and napisan on a 60c wash :D That would kill all the germs if there were any?!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've only got one nappy that's not preloved. I just wash them first with napisan. 

I need more nappies. Fluff mail arrived yesterday and now i have nothing to look forward to :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I've only got one nappy that's not preloved. I just wash them first with napisan.
> 
> *I need more nappies. Fluff mail arrived yesterday and now i have nothing to look forward to *

Hahah! I'm the same hun :rofl: 

Re preloved nappies, at least half of my stash is preloved (I have around 60 nappies) and because I always buy them from here, I know the ladies that sell me the nappies usually wash them before posting anyways so I most of the time I dont bother washing them till Evie's used them :flower: 
However, if I was buying them from anywhere else, then yes, I'd wash them before use :D


----------



## Hayley90

Welcome Little pants & croc-o-dile :)

Preloveds - i have a few preloved nappies, most from on here (i dont get along with other sites :haha:) and all the ladies on here have always sent me clean nappies in excellent condition. I just put them in with my new nappies on a 60c wash.


----------



## mum 2 three

I only have preloved nappies I have 17 now and there all preloved I've had no problem with any off them all been bought of ladies on here who I know I can trust anyway x x

I'm quite sad because I've fell in love with ittis and not even looking at buying anything but ittis and I've only been using cloth 6weeks x x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Thanks for the advice :)

I am on a serious search for an Itti in the states. I want to try one so bad, but I can only find them from UK sites, as it's a UK brand. :(
I've been able to find a lot of the other brands not available here pre-loved via auction sites like ebay. I haven't actually bought any of them though as I haven't felt the strong urge to try them out. But I keep hearing such wonderful things about Ittis. Fxed one just happens to land on my doorstep! (Hey, a girl can dream :winkwink:)


----------



## dougie

croc-o-dile, ittis are from Oz, would it cheaper to ship from there than here, if you cant find any US sites that sell them?

they are fab though, personally i prefer the AIO but the SIO is good too :)
cant wait till im 'allowed' to get some more!


----------



## Jetters

90% of my stash is preloved! I just bung them on a 60 wash :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Am i the only person that doesn't get on with ittis that well? I much prefer issys, cushies, bumgenius and pop-ins. Ittis are good for under 'proper' clothes though.

I'm considering getting rid of the ones i have and just having the ones i've mentioned above and getting some more from bubbamoo!


----------



## Twiglet

Nooo me and Itti's do NOT like each other! In fact I have some that I was saving for A but I'm gonna sell. :dohh:


----------



## mum 2 three

I bought a preloved one off here and within a week I've now got 5 and looking for more but has I haven't been using cloth that long I've not really tryed much else eBay cheapies ,fuzzi bunz and bgs oh and a ud but think I'm gonna sell that one so I can get another itti And your right about them under normal clothes they are very slim x x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I just ordered my first custom WN! I want to do another already - is there anywhere else that i could order from?


----------



## lynnikins

yay i can join in here, my boys are both currently wearing cotton bottoms and we have done the whole day in cloth i have a bucket full of nappies and 2 wraps to presoak soon then wash tonight and hang up so they are ready for tomorrows use, i have one in mediums and one large and they are a bit bulky but will do for now while i trial other brands to find out what i like, 
I wouldnt mind something a bit simpler lol as the folding the inner and layering with a liner and getting it into the wrap and onto the child in one peice without nappy poking out can be fiddly on my 2 yr old and he has figured out in a day that he can pull his shorts down a bit and undo them so would prefer poppers.
the nappy lady reccomended pop-in pockets and i really love my friends wonderoos' and would love something similar an AIO or pocket would suit us best, i dont have a dryer and limited drying space but i dont mind washing every day if i have to


----------



## LittlePants

Dopeyjopey said:


> Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! I just ordered my first custom WN! I want to do another already - is there anywhere else that i could order from?

 Oh wow! Your hooked!!! Lets see a piccy when it comes, And you can order custom woolies from me me me me, any time!!!!!!!

lynnikins - I asked the same a couple of days ago, and was welcomed, so just jump in!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Littlepants - i'd been contemplating some longies but only have one nappy that needs them!


----------



## mum 2 three

I use pockets and sio and love them because I have a quick rotation in nappies I think I wouldn't get on with aio because of the drying time it is a bit time consumer though when I've washed 3 days worth of nappies (17) and you hav to stuff them all and figure which insert goes with which nappy lol but other then that they are fab I'd recommend ittis or bgs but some of the others may be able to suggest some more as we have only been using cloth 6 weeks x x


----------



## lynnikins

thanks mum 2 three, ive looked the the ittibittis and sizing could be an issue there for me lol,


----------



## Lliena

My birth story is here if anyone wants to read it :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-stories-announcements/396720-my-birth-story-avalon-grace-here.html


----------



## EmyDra

Heya! Wish I'd known this thread was up.

I decided I wanted reusable nappies fairly early on and to spread the cost I've brought a few so far and the HIP grant should buy the rest.

All of mine are Blueberry pocket nappies with adustings. There is no nappy shop in my country so I don't really have the opportunity to find what works for me - which is a bit of a shame :(

but I love what I have, I just have the 6 so far all different colours, they are all in ones and bamboo.

Getting support for reusables isn't that easy I've discovered, so I really value this thread. x


----------



## LittlePants

I do trials to Northern Ireland, if it's any help. You can try out any nappies which I stock. Just PM me if that helps


----------



## EmyDra

I don't seem to have the option of PMing you? But really would like too. I love my blueberrys but would love a look at what else is available.


----------



## LittlePants

Click on my banner, and contact me through there. Tou may not have made enough posts to PM yet. I'll check my settings though!:winkwink:


----------



## LittlePants

Sorry - my fault! You should be able to PM me now! My settings were stopping it!


----------



## Jetters

Also check out the 'trade and sell' thread in this section, i'm sure most of us would have no problem posting to NI (i know i will!) x


----------



## jen1604

I've just bought my first Itti's after you ladies praise them so much :D 

I hope I love them. :happydance:


----------



## hayley x

Does anyone know if bambooty do more girly colours than the tutu cute? I have been looking and saw a strawberry one but I cant find one for sale and its my fave nappy right now :) xxx


----------



## Twiglet

No idea Hayley, haven't tried a bambooty ever! :( 

I need to sort through my stash [STILL] as I'm using the same nappies over and over and there's 3 bags of made up nappies upstairs that I've not used in weeks :rofl:


----------



## EmyDra

So how many nappies have you girls found is the right number for you? I'm aiming for 20 - but have no idea as yet if that's the right amount for me!


----------



## hayley x

Twiglet said:


> No idea Hayley, haven't tried a bambooty ever! :(
> 
> I need to sort through my stash [STILL] as I'm using the same nappies over and over and there's 3 bags of made up nappies upstairs that I've not used in weeks :rofl:

Ooooh I'm gunna be stalking you until you sort through them :haha: xxx


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: it's hurting me to sort through them :haha:


----------



## hayley x

it will hurt me too when you sell them :rofl: xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

hayley x said:


> it will hurt me too when you sell them :rofl: xxx

Haha if there are many gender neutral ones in there it might hurt my bank balance :)


----------



## Hayley90

Ladies, has anyone ever sent a preloved itti back because it went crunchy? Ive got 2, maybe 3 now that are crunchy, 1 of which is preloved... help?! my thread here... https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/397719-preloved-crunchy-itti.html (sorry to link post, but i need to contact C&C to get replacements...ittis are the backbone of our nappies and 3 are dying :cry:


----------



## Lliena

The postman just came and brought me my issy bear bugs....Omg I didnt realise it was possible to love a nappy so much :rofl: Come on baby grow grow grow you need to have this on your bum :D


----------



## buttonnose82

I just sorted all our nappies and divided them between ones for upstairs and ones for downstairs, and I have just put all the downstairs one into the tower. Eek so excited! can't stop looking at them!


----------



## hayley x

Dopeyjopey said:


> hayley x said:
> 
> 
> it will hurt me too when you sell them :rofl: xxx
> 
> Haha if there are many gender neutral ones in there it might hurt my bank balance :)Click to expand...

the three of us are in N'pton so we can save on postage at least :rofl: xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I didn't know you were in northampton hayley!

I get well excited about seeing people from northampton on here :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

I'm having such a grumpy day.No nappy post this morning,toddler just stole my cup-a-soup and I NEEEEEEED a WN in Ooga Booga ;)


----------



## lynnikins

i desperatly need something better than my cotton bottoms , EJ has had a poonami ( poo explosion ) and caus the prefold was wet it had bunched a bit and loads got on the wrap and its really tough to get the elasticated edges of the wraps clean again. 
and i changed him literally within 2 min of his poonami too i heard him start and i got the next nappy,wipes etc... ready waited to be sure he was done and changed him and it was such a mess,
oh and i need a decent nappy bucket everywhere i have gone into hasnt had them


----------



## LittlePants

Ooooh! Fluffy Post! I've just got loads of new wool for nappy covers, and some new colours which are gorgeous!

Hope
https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/thenappyline/521_Hope.jpg

Desire
https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/thenappyline/518_Desire.jpg

Essence
https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/thenappyline/507_Essence.jpg

Fire
https://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u238/thenappyline/502_Fire.jpg

I just need to decide which one I'm going to start on first, and whether to knit longies, a skirty, shorties, bloomers, pantaloons or a soaker.

Decisions decisions!

I love new wool!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I have a wool that is a combination of desire and fire in my hair :)


----------



## hayley x

Dopeyjopey said:


> I didn't know you were in northampton hayley!
> 
> I get well excited about seeing people from northampton on here :dohh:

Yup I'm in a village near Northampton where abouts are you? xxx


----------



## lynnikins

anyone know of a wrap that has poppers on it, im using prefolds and they work fine for my toddler except he can undo the aplix on the wraps im using which is irritating


----------



## LittlePants

lynnikins said:


> anyone know of a wrap that has poppers on it, im using prefolds and they work fine for my toddler except he can undo the aplix on the wraps im using which is irritating

Nature Babies Classic wraps work well with prefolds, and you can get them with either poppers or aplix


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I had a breakthrough today... ittis are working for us! Whoop!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

hayley x said:


> Dopeyjopey said:
> 
> 
> I didn't know you were in northampton hayley!
> 
> I get well excited about seeing people from northampton on here :dohh:
> 
> Yup I'm in a village near Northampton (EB) where abouts are you? xxxClick to expand...

I know where you mean :) i live in npton town centre x


----------



## Lliena

Have manged to get little one in cloth from when she woke up this morning. We got given some diddy diapers and with her xs pink wrap she has had a cute little cloth bum all day :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Jo lives nearish me :dance: I want to do a Northampton meet soon :cloud9: 

I've still not gone through my stash, way too lazy :dohh: 

Think I'm getting rid of all of my Cushie Tushie's and some Flips :dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ooooh Michelle I can't believe how close you are now!

Definitely would be up for a northampton meet, found teo more from northampton in the single parents section yesterday and my friend has got a 3 week old now who has been in cloth since near enough day 1!


----------



## Twiglet

I'm ignoring my ticker and going on in ignorance...wanna come help me in the first few weeks? :rofl: 

Ohh ace, I defo sense a Northampton meet soon then...no Liam and no coffee this time though :dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha fail! Was funny in a non-funny way though :haha:

I'll come help if you need it! I _think_ i could keep three little'uns in check while you had a rest :shock:


----------



## Twiglet

Well Caitlyn loves you so you two and Albert could play :haha: and me and A will sit and watch! 

Ahh yes it was a major fail! Showed him that she's like lightening though and WILL grab at anything she thinks isn't hers :dohh: He's not repeated it since.


----------



## Jetters

I just read on another forum that a woman microwaves her BG Organics in winter to get them dry :rofl: 

...it did make me wonder how the hell i'll dry mine though come winter- they are my fave nappy for fit and absorbancy and great for nights, but take a good 3-4 days to try on my laundry airer as it is. Hmmmm


----------



## Arcanegirl

I dry them on the airer for a day then tumble to finish them off, in winter ill be using my heaters too


----------



## Jetters

no tumble dryer :(


----------



## buttonnose82

do you have a airing cupboard?


----------



## Eala

I have one of these from Lakeland: https://www.lakeland.co.uk/lakeland...g-laundry-clothes-horses-airers/product/21736

I *cannot* recommend it enough. It dries all my nappies overnight, without fail. AG lent me a Flip to try at one point, and it did those inserts too :) I forget if they were StayDry or Organic though.

I also do our clothes on it if I've no nappies on the go. I layer them up to about 5 or 6 layers deep, and leave it on overnight.

It's quite expensive as an initial outlay, but I've probably saved at least as much as that on tumble dryer costs :thumbup:


----------



## Trinity42

I have converted to cloth all the way... I have 5 atm and I am getting 3 more in the morning and hopefully ordering a few more in the next month....:thumbup:
I love it soo much its such an addiction


----------



## Mynx

I dont have a tumble drier either and my so called airing cupboard is crap lol! Today was a great day for drying nappies tho, I got most of the load I washed this morning dried within a couple of hours! The bamboo stuff tho took a little longer, but there's nowt like a windy sunny day :D


----------



## Lliena

I am having my first proper drink in 9months, pink champagne we got given as a wedding present :D Its very yummy!


----------



## Jetters

Eala said:


> I have one of these from Lakeland: https://www.lakeland.co.uk/lakeland...g-laundry-clothes-horses-airers/product/21736
> 
> I *cannot* recommend it enough. It dries all my nappies overnight, without fail. AG lent me a Flip to try at one point, and it did those inserts too :) I forget if they were StayDry or Organic though.
> 
> I also do our clothes on it if I've no nappies on the go. I layer them up to about 5 or 6 layers deep, and leave it on overnight.
> 
> It's quite expensive as an initial outlay, but I've probably saved at least as much as that on tumble dryer costs :thumbup:

Thanks Eala. I ummmed and aaaahed over getting one all last winter, and I think i'm going to just take the plunge and get one now that i've seen a real recommendation from you! How hot does it make a room? My flat is tiny and I worry about it making us overheat, BUT on the flipside it's icy here in winter so will it help warm us up?


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping this flat will stay warm enough that i'll be able to keep hanging the nappies on the bannister in the hall for drying without having to turn to heating to dry them, probably a good reason to move to something with mircofibre or somethingelse quickdrying


----------



## greenlady

I've got a mini tumble dryer in the shed but haven't had to use it much as yet. I expect I will be regularly during the winter.

Here's a pic of my washing line full of nappies, I'm quite proud of my collection now! :blush:


----------



## Eala

Jetters said:


> Thanks Eala. I ummmed and aaaahed over getting one all last winter, and I think i'm going to just take the plunge and get one now that i've seen a real recommendation from you! How hot does it make a room? My flat is tiny and I worry about it making us overheat, BUT on the flipside it's icy here in winter so will it help warm us up?

I don't think it'll overheat you (hopefully!), I don't need to open the window when I have it on or anything. But it does warm up my kitchen (where I have mine). Just to a nice temperature though. At the moment I have it on and the sun is beaming through the windows, but it's not uncomfortable in there :)


----------



## Mynx

I'm so excited! I've just ordered a Mini Lala Petal nappy from Cheeks n Cherries! They're doing 20% discount on them atm so it worked out to be just over £14, with p&p at £2 :happydance: 

Sorry, pointless post!! Can you tell I'm excited! :dance:


----------



## littlepne

Ohh I so want to do some nappy shopping but too skint :( I daren't even look at nappy sites!


----------



## lynnikins

im excited about meeting mynx and getting my 2 nappys on Sunday lol, cant wait to try them and see if they are gonna work on my boys,


----------



## Hayley90

i have a bitti boo on order and an itti wetbag :) yay!!


----------



## LittlePants

To dry nappies, especially if you have a high ceiling, an old fashioned ceiling pulley is great! gets the washing up to the warmest part of the room, and keeps them out of the way. We put one up in our boiler room, and everything dries really quickly there!


----------



## lynnikins

i wish we could put one up i really do but this is my hsubands cousins high end flat so not possible. im gonna have to find something thats faster drying than my prefolds though they are still drying from the night before last


----------



## Lliena

Have just ordered some totsbots teeyfit brights for Avalon :happydance:


----------



## 4boys4years

anyone with itti boos, do they fit exactly the same as ittis? We're suddenly getting loads of wingdroop with the aio, i was dreaming of having a bitti boo rainbow, gutted :( do you think it'd be easy enough to add snaps to stop the droop? Would it work?


----------



## Hayley90

Still waiting for mine to arrive so will let you know :) I've got unopened parcels at home so will try it out later on.

Haven't a CLUE what wrap to put over it though, may end up selling if I can't get a decent one :(


----------



## buttonnose82

think i am all done making things for baby!! nappies made, wraps made, changing mat covers made, wipes made, liners made & wetbag made!

I need to make the next size up nappies & wraps but otherwise I am done for the time being!

yay


----------



## Jetters

Hayley use a Flip wrap!


----------



## Groovychick

Wow! You sound really organised buttonnose!


----------



## Hayley90

I dont have a flip wrap :(
Someone sell me a green one :lol:

...although, i wish id got a lime boo now... i ordered a red as my red d'lish went crunchy and i NEED a rainbow :rofl: now i gotta order 2... a red d'lish and a lime boo! (to go with a green flip wrap and to match the nursery!!!!) :dohh:


WOW buttonnose you are sooopa organised - i had barely started painting the nursery at 35 weeks !!!!! *high 5*


----------



## Eala

Can I just have an "argh" moment, please? I'm sure you lovely ladies will understand!

My Mum was looking after my LO for me when I was on placement (which finished last week, yay!). I would always send my LO to her in cloth, with cloth in her change bag. She'd come back in Pampers :dohh:

Now, my Mum was doing us a huge favour, otherwise we'd have had to have started LO at her childminder in July, then have a break from the end of August til the end of September, then back to the childminder. So I put up with it.

Thing is, Mum is having LO 2 days a week when I start back at Uni (if I need those days, iykwim). The other day I'd talked her round on fluff, taken an Itti AIO and an Issy Bear round, shown her how well they fit, how easy they are to use etc etc. I'm getting flushable liners so she won't even have to deal with poo other than a flush down the loo. She seemed really on board with it, and I was happy!

Today, I was round there, and she tells me that she's bought two bumper packs of Huggies as they were on offer in Boots :dohh: She was all "Oh, I'd still give cloth a try, but it gives me back-up..." My general feeling is that if a sposie is there, it'll get used, as it's "easier". I wouldn't mind if they were eco-sposies, heck, I use them myself sometimes! I'm tempted to steal those nappies and hide them :blush:

Sorry for the long post, just needed a good vent :brat:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh you know i understand your rant very well!

Id take the boxes :lol: makes something up like you need to go back to sposies overnight or something, and since she wont be watching Romilly overnight then she doesnt need them :lol:


----------



## dougie

i have just bought a pop in dream dri - are they any good for night nappies?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

dougie said:


> i have just bought a pop in dream dri - are they any good for night nappies?

It's what i use and haven't had any leaks... quite bulky with a night booster in though!


----------



## dougie

i got the trial pack from waitrose, do i still need to get an extra night booster?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Umm.... this is how i have mine for night (are all pop-ins the same make? If not you might have something different!)

https://i.imgur.com/AthKE.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/AthKE.jpg


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Whoops! Here's it unfolded

https://i.imgur.com/7mTtj.jpg


----------



## greenlady

The night booster you have to buy separately I think. Worth getting though i use it at night and its been the most successful night nappy so far.


----------



## Lliena

My totsbots teenyfit brights came today :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

dougie said:


> i got the trial pack from waitrose, do i still need to get an extra night booster?

All of my PopIns are from Waitrose too, but they're the bamboo ones rather than the dream dri and I had to buy night boosters separately. I use these as our night nappies with the night boosters and they're bulky but fab :thumbup: Evie looks like she has a football helmet attached to her bum :rofl: 

As far as I know, all PopIns are made by Close Parent but they come in different materials, Dream Dri or Bamboo. Dream Dri dry alot quicker compared with the bamboo.


----------



## dougie

right so i need a booster before i try it for night nights!


----------



## Mynx

We did use them without boosters for a while and they were ok but Evie would sometimes wake up wet so I got the night boosters to stop all that :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mynx, do you use both inserts or just one when you use the night booster?


----------



## Mynx

I just use the large insert and wrap the night booster around that :) I'm kinda hoping that I wont need to use the other little booster because the nappy is really bulky as it is!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I swapped all my bamboo for dream dri as they work better for us in this cold weather its murder trying to dry things. These come out the washing machine almost completely dry! There is a newer version of the dream dri but Im not too keen on minkee inside nappies iykwim so I think ill stick with the ones I have. Adam doesnt wet til he wakes though so any nappy at night does but during the day for like long trips or days out we use our pop ins and theyre by far our most reliable nappies! I am looking to add some bamboos to my pop in collection again though but cant afford new and with A's skin being so sensitive its difficult to get pre loved that wont irritate him :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont you jsut wash them again in powder you know doesnt irritate him?


----------



## greenlady

Mynx said:


> I just use the large insert and wrap the night booster around that :) I'm kinda hoping that I wont need to use the other little booster because the nappy is really bulky as it is!

Thats what I do too x


----------



## Mynx

greenlady said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I just use the large insert and wrap the night booster around that :) I'm kinda hoping that I wont need to use the other little booster because the nappy is really bulky as it is!
> 
> Thats what I do too xClick to expand...

Even tho they're really bulky, they're great arent they! Evie had to learn how to sit with one of those things on her lol, cos she looks like a Weeble (anyone remember those?!?!)


----------



## Eala

Weebles!! I loved them :haha: I had a Weeble car, and they all wobbled about in it :rofl:

My LO looks like a Weeble in her WNNN too :D I remember the first time we tried a cloth nappy on her when she was a few weeks old, it was hilarious :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> Weebles!! I loved them :haha: I had a Weeble car, and they all wobbled about in it :rofl:
> 
> My LO looks like a Weeble in her WNNN too :D I remember the first time we tried a cloth nappy on her when she was a few weeks old, it was hilarious :haha:

We started in cloth when Evie was 7 months so she'd not long been sitting unaided so the first time she was in a Popin with the night booster, she kept toppling over bless her! 

As for Weebles, I had a tree house which I loved! Do they still sell them? I'd love to get Evie a set of them as I adored them when I was a kid :cloud9:


----------



## Eala

I have no idea if they still sell them!

Bet you could get them on Ebay though! I've rebuilt part of my long-lost MLP stash ready for when LO is old enough for it :blush:


----------



## Mynx

MLP? 

I've just googled Weebles and they do still sell them! Not quite the same as they used to be (as with all kiddies toys now) but Weebles are still around :rofl: 

This is what I used to have as a kid.. I loved it and was broken hearted to part with it at the grand old age of 13 :rofl: 

https://www.ilovethe80s.com/toys_toys_familytreehouse.htm


----------



## Mynx

Ah just realised, MLP is My Little Pony? I also loved My Little Pony! Oh and the Care Bears!!

I feel the need for a new thread ;)


----------



## greenlady

Yeah the pop-in works Floras bum looks massive its so cute. 
I had my little ponies I loved them! My rich friend had about 15 and I only had 2 or 3 :(


----------



## Mynx

I had 3 as well, but only one of them was the real thing lol! The other 2 were cheaper alternatives - much like Cindy and Barbie .. I always had Cindy cos she was cheaper :rofl:


----------



## greenlady

I used to play with my brother's action man :blush: He had a jeep and a canoe and a tent, he was well cool.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ahahaha, i was just about to say i use all the inserts and Albert looks like a weeble - then i read down. Great minds and all that :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Ahahaha, i was just about to say i use all the inserts and Albert looks like a weeble - then i read down. Great minds and all that :thumbup:

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was an action man girl aswell :rofl:
Though i did have amy little pony when someone bought me it for my birthday :lol:


----------



## dougie

i had loads of my little ponies, i had about 10-15 but they were the only toys i really played with for a good few years - we werent rich!

thanks ladies i will try and get a night booster :) ta muchly


----------



## greenlady

:haha: Woops I didn't mean to imply that 15 MLPs = rich! My friend literally had every toy you could imagine it was outrageous, totally spoilt. Oh well I didn't mind I got to play with her toys!


----------



## lynnikins

its been quiet around here today


----------



## Eala

We were anything but rich, but I had erm... lots of MLP's :blush: Mind you, I think I was in my teens before I allowed my Mum to "persuade" me to give the majority away, so I had years and years to collect them ;). I'm gutted now, I had some really rare ones in vgc, which would cost an arm and 6 legs to replace:cry:

I did manage to get my hands on a Baby Bonnet School of Dance and a Lullabye Nursery on ebay though, with all the bits. Next is Dream Castle, if I can get it :rofl:

Mynx - I had that treehouse too! And a Big Yellow Teapot. Have you seen how much they go for on Ebay!? It's insane! :shock:


----------



## Mynx

OMG my Mini Lala Funky Fleur De Lis came today!!! :happydance: Also my new pushchair (Graco Mirage) but that's slightly OT lol!! 
Cant wait to try it! :dance:


----------



## lynnikins

i think ive found the nappy for my toddler, of course i have to trial it first but I think ive figured it out

Its the Fuzzi Bunz Perfect size in Large it goes up to 45lb which should fit him, i have a side snap BB coming and another i want to get then i think i know what my stash will be made from ( aside from a custom nappy each that will get their name and DOB on it )


----------



## dougie

used a fleece soaker tonight with his usual LL for night times and YAY no leaks! :D


----------



## Eala

I may have just bought 2 more Minky Issy Bears :blush: Well I saw the moo moo one and the cat one on Cheeks and Cherries - how could I resist?!


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> I may have just bought 2 more Minky Issy Bears :blush: Well I saw the moo moo one and the* cat one on Cheeks and Cherries* - how could I resist?!

Ooooo *plods off to Cheeks n Cherries*


----------



## Eala

Ooh dear, I may have started something :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Cat one?? Can someone post a pic? My phone is being stupid!


----------



## Lliena

https://www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk/acatalog/IB_Minky_Cats400.jpg

here you go hun x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I do not need more nappies. I do not need more nappies. I do not need more nappies. I do need more nappies. I DO need more nappies. I WANT MORE NAPPIEEEEEEEEES :hissy:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Eala

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

Dopeyjopey said:


> I do not need more nappies. I do not need more nappies. I do not need more nappies. I do need more nappies. I DO need more nappies. I WANT MORE NAPPIEEEEEEEEES :hissy:

Ditto


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I cant buy anymore nappies atm, got no space for them on my nappy shelf :haha: I need to sell some of them to make room and also make pennies for ;)


----------



## lynnikins

i need pennies too dammit someone take the cotton bottoms off me please


----------



## Mynx

I'm thinking that I might get some Naughty Baby nappies from Ebay to replace my popper Ebay cheapies. The only problem is that they're so boring :haha: Especially compared with what I have already... mind you, it might be good to have some plain white ones to go under light coloured trousers etc.. hmmmmm 

Sooo looks like I'll be selling some more 97k Gallery cheapies ladies (Lynnikins!) and possibly a couple of Cushie Tushies, still not 100% sure about selling those atm! I'll post pics tomorrow :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh i love those prints :D

Ive got an Issybear bargain from ebay, new and only prewashed won for £10.50 in green owls :D

Well im now converted to using fleece liners. After using disposable ones for ages, i thought i couldnt handle using fleece ones but ive suprised myself and coping very well using them :D

Also, a question. I think Alex maybe starting to outpee his night nappies. I cant really afford to replace the whole night time set all at once, so what would be good to boost them up with?


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> Ohhh i love those prints :D
> 
> Ive got an Issybear bargain from ebay, new and only prewashed won for £10.50 in green owls :D
> 
> *Well im now converted to using fleece liners. After using disposable ones for ages, i thought i couldnt handle using fleece ones but ive suprised myself and coping very well using them
> *
> Also, a question. I think Alex maybe starting to outpee his night nappies. I cant really afford to replace the whole night time set all at once, so what would be good to boost them up with?

I use fleece liners too, they're fab :thumbup: I've been using them with disposable ones as she's teething atm so some of her poos can be horrendous :sick: so I'm grateful that most of it is caught so most of the nappies dont actually see any poo :haha: 

As for boosting night nappies, I would have thought bamboo or hemp boosters would help alot. A few weeks back I bought 10 Little Lamb bamboo boosters for £12 from Ebay (brand new and in the UK) and they've been pretty good for boosting our Ebay cheapie nappies. 
For nights I use Popins with a bamboo night booster and they've been really good for us so far :thumbup: 

Hope you find your night nappy solution!


----------



## Eala

Arcanegirl said:


> Also, a question. I think Alex maybe starting to outpee his night nappies. I cant really afford to replace the whole night time set all at once, so what would be good to boost them up with?


EasyPeasy Hemp Boosters :thumbup:

https://sslrelay.com/www.s130978863...nid=154c27a039d74c1/shopdata/index.shopscript


----------



## Eala

Mynx said:


> A few weeks back I bought 10 Little Lamb bamboo boosters for £12 from Ebay (brand new and in the UK) !

Wow, just saw this. Nice price for boosters! I tend to like hemp boosters, but for that price I'd take bamboo :haha: Was it a one-off thing or a shop? :)


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> A few weeks back I bought 10 Little Lamb bamboo boosters for £12 from Ebay (brand new and in the UK) !
> 
> Wow, just saw this. Nice price for boosters! I tend to like hemp boosters, but for that price I'd take bamboo :haha: Was it a one-off thing or a shop? :)Click to expand...

Here's the link to the Ebay shop. Free postage too! 
The boosters come in 2 sizes, I got the size 2 ones and they fit in pocket nappies perfectly :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

When you order from weenotions, do you get an email when they despatch? I really want my custom to arrive. Ordered it on 20th august so i'm hoping i won't have much longer to wait!


----------



## Eala

Mynx said:


> Here's the link to the Ebay shop. Free postage too!
> The boosters come in 2 sizes, I got the size 2 ones and they fit in pocket nappies perfectly :thumbup:

Am I being daft, or is the link missing? :blush:

I got an e-mail from C&C this afternoon to say that the Moo Issy is actually now out of stock :cry: Oh well! I do already have the pony print, so I guess I don't actually need the cow! I'm getting penguins instead :D


----------



## Mynx

LOL!!! You're right, the link is missing! I must have copied it but forgot to paste in here :rofl: 

Here it is....
https://stores.ebay.co.uk/littlelambnappies

:rofl: I'm such a dozy mare!


----------



## Eala

Hehe thank you!

(Glad I'm not the only one who does things like that :rofl:)


----------



## Jetters

Dopeyjopey said:


> When you order from weenotions, do you get an email when they despatch? I really want my custom to arrive. Ordered it on 20th august so i'm hoping i won't have much longer to wait!

I got mine today that I ordered on the 16th... and yes they send you a dispatch email (mine was yesterday) x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! Only a few days to go then. I might wet myself when it arrives :haha:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Hi girls, well a big decision was made today................

I'm packing in fluff.....its just not working for Leo anymore. He keeps suffering from sore bottoms, no matter what I do. Ive tried all the washing powders on the market, stip washed and reduced the amount of time he is in them, its just not happeneing. OH is not helping matters either, as we put a sposie on him and within 24 hours the soreness has gone. soooo yep...end of the road for me and fluff................:cry:


----------



## retromum1

Oh no I'm so sorry Jac it must be a really hard decision to make. I'm glad sposies do clear it up though. Maybe his skin is going through a sensitive stage and they will work again later.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw no jac :(

At least sposies stop the rash and Leo can have a happy bum!


----------



## Hayley90

oh no jac :(
are you selling them all :(


----------



## Lliena

Aww sorry to hear that jac :( At least leo will have a happy bum now x

God does that mean your selling them all?! aah must resist!


----------



## Mynx

Oh god all those nappies !!!! 

Jac, sorry to hear you're packing in the fluff, but Leo's well being and happiness has to come first. Gotta protect that lil bum :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Big hugs Jac :hugs: :hugs:

As the others have said, at least his bum is less sore now.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I know, I'm gutted tbh but I know once they are all gone, they are gone. Just remembered I have a Tutto on its way from OZ too:cry:

Yep deffo selling them ALL.:cry:


----------



## Lliena

aww hun :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

xxxjacxxx said:


> I know, I'm gutted tbh but I know once they are all gone, they are gone. Just remembered I have a Tutto on its way from OZ too:cry:
> 
> Yep deffo selling them ALL.:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Jetters

xxxjacxxx said:


> Hi girls, well a big decision was made today................
> 
> I'm packing in fluff.....its just not working for Leo anymore. He keeps suffering from sore bottoms, no matter what I do. Ive tried all the washing powders on the market, stip washed and reduced the amount of time he is in them, its just not happeneing. OH is not helping matters either, as we put a sposie on him and within 24 hours the soreness has gone. soooo yep...end of the road for me and fluff................:cry:


Ah Jac! You poor thing- second time round and all. Well his litte tush is getting better, thats the main thing. Big hugs xxxx


and holy CRAP I better not log on when you start listing :dohh::dohh::dohh: cough cough cough imightdietogetmymittsonthetuttothough cough cough

:rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

sorry you have to give up on the cloth, ive had EJ in sposies mainly for the last day or 2 caus of teething causing his BF poo to get even runnier and given him a sore bottom


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have a question.
I am new to this whole clothe diaper world.
Are the Cheap ones from e bay any good?() from china I think)
I dont want to get really good ones until I know I will be able to use them.


----------



## LittlePants

Arcanegirl said:


> Ohhh i love those prints :D
> 
> Ive got an Issybear bargain from ebay, new and only prewashed won for £10.50 in green owls :D
> 
> Well im now converted to using fleece liners. After using disposable ones for ages, i thought i couldnt handle using fleece ones but ive suprised myself and coping very well using them :D
> 
> Also, a question. I think Alex maybe starting to outpee his night nappies. I cant really afford to replace the whole night time set all at once, so what would be good to boost them up with?

 An absolutely superb night tie booster is the EcoEarth bamboo fleece night time pad. It's just about the thirstiest thing ever, and you can place it either inside the nappy, or outside, between nappy and wrap - preferably a wool nappy cover for nights BTW!


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> I have a question.
> I am new to this whole clothe diaper world.
> Are the Cheap ones from e bay any good?() from china I think)
> I dont want to get really good ones until I know I will be able to use them.

Hey hun, there's this thread here (https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/362332-ebay-cheapie-fluffies-opinions.html) all about Ebay cheapies. There's also recommendations for a certain seller, 97k Gallery who does some gorgeous printed cheapies which are pretty good :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:) thanks soo much I want to get started on the clothe but I have not clue how.
and I dont want to spend alot of money if I find out I dont like them.


----------



## Mynx

When I first started out, my stash was made up of BumGenius v3, Pop Ins and 97k Gallery cheapies and it did me great to start with :) Of course I ended up addicted to pretty fluff and have got a fair few branded ones now but the trade section for nappies is excellent for bargain cloth!


----------



## Arcanegirl

LittlePants said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Ohhh i love those prints :D
> 
> Ive got an Issybear bargain from ebay, new and only prewashed won for £10.50 in green owls :D
> 
> Well im now converted to using fleece liners. After using disposable ones for ages, i thought i couldnt handle using fleece ones but ive suprised myself and coping very well using them :D
> 
> Also, a question. I think Alex maybe starting to outpee his night nappies. I cant really afford to replace the whole night time set all at once, so what would be good to boost them up with?
> 
> An absolutely superb night tie booster is the EcoEarth bamboo fleece night time pad. It's just about the thirstiest thing ever, and you can place it either inside the nappy, or outside, between nappy and wrap - preferably a wool nappy cover for nights BTW!Click to expand...

Ive heard lots of good things about using wool :D
The nappies i use, theyre BG Flips so its the wrap with 2 inserts inside, im not sure they would work putting the inserts with wool - nothing to hold them in place?


----------



## Lliena

I am wearing Avalon in her freedom sling that came today and shes loving it, is fast asleep :D will post a pic after!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena i got the issy today (are you bribing post men? Your stuff arrives so quick!) Thank you :flower:

It's my new favourite :) well... one of them haha


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lliena i got the issy today (are you bribing post men? Your stuff arrives so quick!) Thank you :flower:
> 
> It's my new favourite :) well... one of them haha

Glad it got there safe! Im not bribing anyone, wish my post got to me as fast though! :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

About how many diapers do I need to start off?
I am not sure how many I need to buy


----------



## xerinx

I think the recomended number is about 20 per baby hun.. thats what i started out with and i washed every other day. But then the addiction kicked in and i refuse to count how many i have now!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

20!!!! that is crazy.
I think I will have to buy them slowly.
What do you do for night time?
Is there a better one for sleeping?
this is all soo new to me.


----------



## xerinx

It depends how heavy a wetter your lil one is for nights? I personally use tots bots bamboozles now with a wrap but when he was younger ive used tots bots nippas and pockets.

When they are little as they wake up frequent then its easy to change them often during the night but once they start sleeping through you need a good nappy to last them. Bamboo ones are very absorbant but they can take ages to dry. It all depends how easy you want to make it hun xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik sleeps for about 6 hours so not all night yet.
I am going to just going to get some cheapies and see if I like it.
and If I do i will get good ones since i think I am already addicted:)


----------



## littlepne

Part time is good at first. I have about 15 nappies which just does it if I wash every day. I use mainly fuzzi bunz and bumgenius because they are quick drying and with extra inserts if I need them.

My stash is mainly preloved so far, I intend to slowly keep adding to/replacing them with the money I'm saving not buying disposables!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My Stash is going to be preloved ones too since I am a single mom with no help.
I am so excited that I wont have to use disposable any more.
I have ordered about 14 so far so i think i will be good
But with with addiction I have I will have plenty in no time:)


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> My Stash is going to be preloved ones too since I am a single mom with no help.
> I am so excited that I wont have to use disposable any more.
> I have ordered about 14 so far so i think i will be good
> But with with addiction I have I will have plenty in no time:)

Believe me hun, you will have LOADS ;) I started out with around 15 and now have over 50 - it was 60 till a couple of weeks ago when I had a mini destash :rofl: Most of them are preloved or Ebay cheapies :thumbup:


----------



## halas

i guess i can say im a half fluffy bum now just waiting on some nappies i ordered online got a couple bambaloo from town they are ok verry absobant but somtime leak out the side on both my lo's so maybe im doing somthing wrong or they just arnt for me my lo's are both rather petite but i also discovered that i think disposable nappies and wipes caused nappy rash on noah bc i put him in cloth most the day either in musilm cloth nappy or terry towel or mcn and it cleared up and i used my home made wipes (they work much better than disposible wipes) then i put him back in a disposible bc i was out of cloth until i dryed and his bum was red again. also does anyone find that bamboo inserts take a long time to dry any advice on that aswell??


----------



## xerinx

Yep bamboo does take a while to dry hun but they are the most absorbant! microfibre dries ever so quickly but isnt as absorbant... cotton and hemp which both have their advantages and disadvantages!!

I would suggest making sure you have lots of spare bamboo inserts if drying time is an issue and use pockets so once they are dry you can just use a spare insert whilst waiting for the others to dry!!


----------



## Lliena

Ladies I got a flip with orgnaic insert today but just wondered which way round do the inserts go in? does the prefold bit go on top and the one piece underneath or is it the other way round?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Did you get two bits with it? Flips are usually just the insert and the wrap...

If you have two bits then id say the organinc bit would go underneath :)


----------



## Lliena

Arcanegirl said:


> Did you get two bits with it? Flips are usually just the insert and the wrap...
> 
> If you have two bits then id say the organinc bit would go underneath :)

I bought them from CNT one with a stay dry insert and one with an organic insert and the organic one has a tri fold piece thats soft and a rougher round edged insert too?

Ooh found a video on youtube and there is only one insert so looks like the lady has popped in a extra one too not sure what material it is though feels quite rough?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I find hemp tends to feel a bit rough!


----------



## Lliena

I think thats what it might be, not sure though. This is it:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/060920101509.jpg

Its quite thin, would you just use it as a booster/for extra absorbency possibly over night when Avalon gets older and wees more etc?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Organics tend to be really good with absorbency, even with a heavy wetter. Id say you can use it for overnight, though you might need another insert when she gets much bigger to cope overnight better.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I need some more dream dris and bamboo pop ins!! :hissy:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lookie what i got made :D 
https://www.facebook.com/home.php?r...d=131667010194954&fbid=151789924849329&ref=mf


----------



## Lliena

awesome :D She is hopefully going to make me a nightmare before christmas one soon :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Lliena - that looks like an EP Hemp insert to me. They're really good boosters for when your LO is older :thumbup:

I really need to contact someone about this Valentino Rossi nappy I keep blah-ing on about :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

anyone use or used pocketbots before?


----------



## littlepne

My LO had quite a red bum yesterday, and I had one disposable left lying around so thought I'd stick some cream on her and put her in that for a bit.

Within 5 minutes she'd filled it with a nice runny present for me! I'm taking that as a sign that she prefers to be in cloth!!! :D


----------



## xerinx

lynnikins said:


> anyone use or used pocketbots before?

I have, they werent bad nappies but didnt fit logan well and leaked everytime!!


----------



## lynnikins

k i just like the fact that for a pretty low price really they will make you a nappy letting you chose the color/fabric and trim


----------



## sahara

Yes I have a pocketbot - its actually the blue flame one Leo is wearing on the fluffy bum club logo.

We have only used it a few times as we don't reach for it. Its a med long. I love the design, but contemplating selling as its not getting the love. 

Its worked fine for us when we have used it tho


----------



## mandarhino

Hi
Does anyone have advice for getting poo stains out of nappies? She's been on solids for ages so there's no more lovely EBF poos that disappear quickly in sunshine. Also her molars are taking ages to come in and her poops are horrid and often. Then there's the nappy rash. Anyways, I can't dry them outside. I stick them in a sunny window but find that doesn't do very much. Any other things you've had success with?

Also I've been using vinegar in the wash to get rid of smells plus the hard London water crustiness. That won't be setting stains will it? Probably being stupid but got paranoid tonight that I was doing something wrong. Aargh.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee this is worse than waiting for Albert to arrive was! :haha:

Had my email to say my WN nappy has been sent. Fingers crossed it arrives today :)

I hope i like it....


----------



## Lliena

Hehe Im waiting for 19 nappies this week :blush: my postie is gonna be well annoyed at me for giving him extra weight to carry :haha:


----------



## Jetters

My itti bitti tuttos have arrived :happydance: but I can't figure out how to use them and the 'guide' on Itti's aus website doesn't work! Anyone know?


----------



## lynnikins

mandarhino said:


> Hi
> Does anyone have advice for getting poo stains out of nappies? She's been on solids for ages so there's no more lovely EBF poos that disappear quickly in sunshine. Also her molars are taking ages to come in and her poops are horrid and often. Then there's the nappy rash. Anyways, I can't dry them outside. I stick them in a sunny window but find that doesn't do very much. Any other things you've had success with?
> 
> Also I've been using vinegar in the wash to get rid of smells plus the hard London water crustiness. That won't be setting stains will it? Probably being stupid but got paranoid tonight that I was doing something wrong. Aargh.

what do you wash with. i find making up a spraybottle of nappisan and spraying the stains when i drypail them helps with the "weaned" poo , or a vanish bar is supposed to work but i havent done that yet lol then i wash in half napisan half fairy and that tends to work and the sun does the rest


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: it caaaaaaaaaaaame!


----------



## Lliena

Hehehe so did some of bgv3's in blossom and zinnia :happydance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I love the zinnia colour. Don't think it would suit albert though :)


----------



## Lliena

He would never know ;) :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I put Kia in all the BG pinks :D


----------



## x-li-x

Jetters said:


> My itti bitti tuttos have arrived :happydance: but I can't figure out how to use them and the 'guide' on Itti's aus website doesn't work! Anyone know?

baby bots have a link on their website under the tutto section ! xx


----------



## Jetters

You ROCK! Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## Jetters

Right smartie people... with Issys, does it matter which insert you use? Cos it came with two and I (think) they're the same...


----------



## Lliena

Nope it doesnt matter one you can popper down for daytime use though to make it smaller Or you can snap both together for night times :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope, they are both exactly the same :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I LOVE issy inserts. I had a few nappies with no inserts so i use the spare in them.


----------



## Jetters

Custom WNs are on their way, woooooooo! My 6th and 7th and he's only 7 weeks old... addict, much?


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Custom WNs are on their way, woooooooo! My 6th and 7th and he's only 7 weeks old... addict, much?


:rofl: :rofl: I want to make Avalon a girlie one with a dolphin on as she sounds like one when she cries :haha: But I dunno wether or not to get a one size or a sidesnap in small... :shrug:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:shock: jetters you addict! ;) I want more WNs... last one sat in my cart for ages so perhaps if i design one now i'll buy it in 2 months!


----------



## Jetters

Lliena don't buy a small!!! Soooooooo not worth it, K fit his perfectly for 3 weeks and then BAM, hello growth spurt, goodbye smalls :rofl:

I've got all One Sizes now... except for one medium SS with his name on, and one medium which I had a custom slot for cos they've done it as a medium aplix pocket- yay :D (cos I much, much prefer aplix to snaps)


----------



## Jetters

Dopeyjopey said:


> :shock: jetters you addict! ;) I want more WNs... last one sat in my cart for ages so perhaps if i design one now i'll buy it in 2 months!

Wanting it for ages is all part of the fun, right?! I designed some of mine during my pregnancy!!! :wacko: but I was sensible and waited till he was here and I could check they fit properly before I splashed out. Am SOOOO happy that they do cos I LOVE them :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

I really want to get Evie some custom WNOS :D I have 2 WNOS in snaps and I LOVE LOVE LOVE them :cloud9: but I really want to try aplix as I'm with you Jetters, aplix are so much better! 
I think I'll not only save up for the Babyshow but also for some customs.. it's just gotta be done!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Anyone know why WN recommend poppers? I prefer applix (until he learns to pull it off!) so might try an applix one!


----------



## xerinx

I guess poppers last longer!! Logan pulls of all aplix already so i can only use poppers!!


----------



## Jetters

Yeah that's what they said to me when I asked, aplix gets 'bitty' and so doesn't look as good for long, and older babies can open them. I just prefer them for now while he's little cos I get a much better fit.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Right... before i start designing another WN (your fault jetters! :haha:) is there anywhere else that you can do one online?


----------



## Jetters

My apologies :D


----------



## lynnikins

trust me ladies its not fun when your toddler takes off a poonami nappy on your cream carpet


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh lovellly! :shock: I'm lucky I have wooden floorboards :lol:

My baby is 3/5ths engaged :dance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Eeeew... get the vanish out!

Michelle you're so close now! Getting excited?


----------



## Twiglet

Nope still no excitement really :blush: but I think it's cause Caitlyn's keeping me amazingly busy :rofl: 

Do you fancy meeting this week or next week? I'm bored already :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Woooo bubs is on his way :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Yeah I'd like some of your luck and to go early :haha: 

Can't believe K is 7 weeks old already! :shock:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Sounds like a plan. I have sure start tomorrow afternoon and thursday morning and alton towers on friday so any other time this week or monday/tues pm/thurs pm/friday next week x


----------



## Twiglet

Can do Monday PM :) :thumbup: 

Costa again?! Without Liam so Caitlyn doesn't throw Coffee :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I just ordered my dads birthday present- a custom WNOS :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

It's got a cheeky face on, and says 'Grandads turn'!!! Mwahahahahaha!!!!
Better than the token socks and dvd he usually gets eh?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:rofl: that's genius!

Michelle, monday is good. And no getting tutted at for a whole mug of coffee on the floor haha


----------



## dougie

oooh i just had an email to say that my WN is in the post!

waiting on a few things now, a pop in night insert, and a tutto! :D 
and a beautiful wooden walker too


----------



## Twiglet

Ace Monday tis! 

Sounds like an ace present Jetters! Liam said he'd return the nappy if I did that to him :haha:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o sounds like a fabby idea, i was gonna get customs done up that say "Daddys Little Men #1 /#2 ) for the boys with their names on them


----------



## Jetters

Great plan :D 

A group of us got a friend of ours matching WNs for her new baby and her daughter that said "i'm the big sister" and "i'm the little sister" on, they were soooooo cute xx


----------



## retromum1

Jetters said:


> I just ordered my dads birthday present- a custom WNOS :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> It's got a cheeky face on, and says 'Grandads turn'!!! Mwahahahahaha!!!!
> Better than the token socks and dvd he usually gets eh?

Jetters this is genius :haha: I am definitely going to do this for Christmas. My custom WN arrived today black cuddlesoft with Real Men wear Pink and stars, I love it. 

I would return my husband if he returned one of my nappies :haha:


----------



## Jetters

retromum1 said:


> I would return my husband if he returned one of my nappies :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Did you see my 'real men wear pink' one on the WN facebook page?? Rachel_C bought it for us for Kia's welcome to the world prezzie- I LOOOOOVES it :D :D :D


----------



## retromum1

It's yours? Yes that's the one I copied I LOVE it, it's amazing. I showed it to my mum when in came today and she almost fell on the floor laughing! I tell everyone that Jasper is my gay son and he's never leaving home so it's brilliant!


----------



## Jetters

It's miiiiiiiiiiiiine!!!! *happy happy happy to say that!*


Lookie I just put a photo in the piccie thread....
https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/160565-post-your-cloth-bum-pics-425.html#post6809719

<3


----------



## littlepne

:rofl:

I think I might have 3 nappy parcels coming tomorrow... or in the next 2 days at least!! All ordered on separate days though - that's what happens when I get bored of waiting for nappies! I make it worse for myself by ordering late at night which always adds a day on to my wait time :)


----------



## lynnikins

im waiting for some nappies myself not heard from her if shes posted yet , i cant stay in to wait though ive got to go fetch some from the storage unit and post them tomorrow and take photos of other stuff to sell to fund nappies lol


----------



## Jetters

I'm starting college tomorrow and feel beyond sick at the thought of leaving Bubs all day:cry: this is what I wanted and I know he'll be ok with my dad, but waaaah all the same :cry:

I think he feels the same, cos of instead of letting me have a good nights kip tonight, he's chosen tonight to be puking hourly :dohh: think he's not adjusting well to formula at all... sigh.


----------



## Lliena

Aww he will be fine honey, what formula are you using? sometimes it just takes them a bit of time to adjust their tummys :)


----------



## lynnikins

it can take a while for them to get used to FF, when i stopped BF Nate he went onto Hipp organic as that was the cheapest FF at the time and i liked that it was the most natural one as well and he stayed on that with few problems


----------



## Jetters

He's on Aptimil... he's fine on the cartons but the powder seems to be really hurting his belly. But I can't really afford to have him on cartons all the time, it's £25 a week! 

Anyone know any other good infant milks? Tried researching last night but just confused myself further :(


I'm off to college... SO NERVOUS.. hate leaving my baby boy :( but at least I know he'll be ok with his grandad.


----------



## xerinx

Logan was on aptimil but is now on hipp organic and loves it!!


----------



## Mynx

Evie is on Aptamil and has been since I stopped BF when she was 2 weeks old. She's had no problems with it so far :) But, if he's started puking after bottles etc, it might be worth considering the possiblity of reflux, it can happen with BF and FF babies. Definately worth keeping an eye on tho hun and having a chat with your HV :hugs: 

Good luck at college today hun, I'm sure you wont need it tho! I bet K will have a blast with his Grandad :D


----------



## Eala

Good luck at college, Jetters :hugs:

Ladies, could I start this week again? I feel like I'm chasing my tail, and I'm doing daft stuff like typo-ing the prices I want for my nappies on the swap & sell thread :blush:

We're going away on Friday and I'm so disorganised! Urgh!!!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> He's on Aptimil... he's fine on the cartons but the powder seems to be really hurting his belly. But I can't really afford to have him on cartons all the time, it's £25 a week!
> 
> Anyone know any other good infant milks? Tried researching last night but just confused myself further :(
> 
> 
> I'm off to college... SO NERVOUS.. hate leaving my baby boy :( but at least I know he'll be ok with his grandad.


Avalon was on cow and gate but it didnt suit her and I switched to aptamil and she was like that with the powder at first but she soon settled into it, although she def prefers the cartons over powder but like you I cant afford £25 a week lol! Just see how he goes and mention it to the health visitor like the other ladies have said if it doesnt settle down :)

Good luck for college, dont be nervous :hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

Caitlyn had the cartons at the start and I switched her to the powder as the cartons are so sweet! After a few days he should be ok but Caitlyn was only ever ok on HIPP organic / SMA Soya. Good luck at college hun! :hugs:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Anyone used a tots bots fleece wrap? Im contemplating getting one for night time :flower:


----------



## xerinx

Yep ive used them hun and they were fab!!


----------



## Mynx

We're having problems with night time nappies now.. Evie has woken up damp around her belly and round the leg cuffs a few times :( So I'm having to conceded that the PopIns (even with a night booster!) arent doing it for us at night anymore :( She's a tummy sleeper which I guess doesnt really help! 
Any recommendations for good night nappies girls?


----------



## dougie

oh dear, i got a pop in because everyone seems to rave about them, louie is also a tummy sleeper :/ night times are such a pain!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I made a thread further down somewhere asking what the most popular night nappies were :)
I think we need a change of night time nappy aswell so im looking for other options. Just need the cash :(


----------



## Jetters

Pop Ins didn't work for us for that exact reason! Fine if he was on his back but no good for tummy sleeping. BG Organics were fabby (but i've given up on them since no tumble drier) and now I use Flips, with a weehugger soaker-hugger inside stuffed with a Flip Organic insert and the microfibre ones that come with ebay cheapies- two weeks on and so far so good, no leaks at all, and he's a MASSIVELY heavy wetter!


----------



## Lliena

Ooh the postie just bought me lovely fluff my 3sr mutt from here a small zinnia bg and little goth booties from ebay :happydance:


----------



## littlepne

Yay fluffy post for me too! My zebra print blueberry, can't wait to try it - it's so pretty :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol i want fluffy post lol, have to buy some nappies if i want some though :( hehehe

im so tempted to try Nate in one of my new lollipop outers stuffed with a prefold and a couple of mircrofibre cloths tonight but i dont want him climbing in my bed and then it leaking lol ( he tends to get in our bed at least once a night atm and always in the morning when he gets up ) I might try EJ in a cloth bum tonight put him in an Ebaycheapie but boosting it and popping another wrap over it to make sure lol see how he does

oh i also need some fleece liners but that might just be a case of goingto the fabric shop and getting a mtr of fleece and cutting them to the size i want myself lol


----------



## mandarhino

My new WNOS has been posted and now I'm really regretting being a cheapskate and opting for 2nd class post. There's a picture of it on their facebook page (jungle stack) and it looks very cute. Showed it to my daughter on the computer screen and she seemed to approve of my choice.


----------



## Jetters

I just saw that one, and LOVE it!!!!! It's super cute!!!


----------



## sahara

hhmmmm I want to get another WN custom done but j am hating the poppers on them. Is aplix better for getting a better fit trouble is is I don't want leo removing it.

On another note I got my ebay cheapies today 8 days they took and I am very impressed with them so far. 4 hours no leaks. they were boostered with 2 little lamb boosters mind, but leo is a heavy wetter


----------



## Jetters

I much prefer aplix when it comes to the fit... but I guess there is a risk of little fingers opening it! 

I also love my ebay cheapies... I use them with Flip inserts though and they are as reliable and last as long as my BGs, but much cheaper! Win!


----------



## sahara

I might try with a flip insert next then. They seem great for the price and they are soooooooo soft. Very impressed for the price.


----------



## Mynx

Gotta love the Ebay cheapies! I love mine :cloud9: I just wish they were aplix rather than snaps, that's my only gripe with them, but for the price of them, who am I to argue ;) 
I use mine with the original inserts and a Little Lamb bamboo booster. I can get about 4 hours out of them when boosted :thumbup:

I think I have finally sorted out my night nappy problem too :happydance: I was using bamboo Popins with a night booster..but I wasnt using the mini booster that came with the nappy so I put that in last night along with the night booster (poor Evie's bum was HUGE!) and there were no damp patches this morning!! Hopefully it wont just be one off!


----------



## lynnikins

hope you have managed to sort the night nappies issue there mynx, i have to get some LL boosters for my nappies lol but the 97k ones are cheaper and you get 20 for £18 p&P included rather than 10 for £12 so im umming about it as i can always put 2 in lol


----------



## dougie

mr postie came today with my WNNN which is absolutely beautiful, its so soft! i adore it!
and my tutto, we will see im not sure if its going to be great but ill give it a go today!
and not fluffy but my mei tai came today wooo!


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> hope you have managed to sort the night nappies issue there mynx, i have to get some LL boosters for my nappies lol but the 97k ones are cheaper and you get 20 for £18 p&P included rather than 10 for £12 so im umming about it as i can always put 2 in lol

Very true :) The 97k Gallery ones are microfibre tho, the LL ones are bamboo.. more absorbancy :thumbup: Having said that, 97k Gallery has started doing bamboo inserts now, but he's selling them in singles (£2.69, free p&p) so that might be worth keeping in mind :) 

As for the night nappies, I think I've sorted it. My Popins came with an insert and a booster, and then I bought night boosters for them too. I was using just the insert and the night boosters for overnight and they just werent enough. I put in the extra booster last night - Evie's bum was enormous! - and when she woke up this morning, there were no damp patches, not even around the leg cuffs! I dont know why I didnt use that extra booster sooner lol! So definately not selling the Popins atm :)


----------



## Jetters

Ive bought the bamboo one from 97k, will let you know what its like!


----------



## Mynx

Cool, I'll be interested to know if they're any better.. mind you, being bamboo, they're bound to be a little better at least!


----------



## sahara

Yes me too - I nearly bought one but the little lambs are good so I bought another load of those yesterday.


----------



## princessellie

hi girlies, ive been gone for ages having a baby and stuff but im back now!!! with my gorgeous new arrival, she is nearly 2 weeks old, i cant believe it :shock:

so whats been going on in the land of fluffy bums while ive been gone :)

x


----------



## Lliena

Woo health visitor has just been to do hearing test and weigh Avalon and she is now 8lb 6oz she has put on 1lb 3oz in 10 days little fatty :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

im jealous of everyone who has little babies , mine came out huge lol never fitted smalls in anything really


----------



## princessellie

lol mine was a chunk aswell, she is 9lbs already and not even 2 weeks yet :lol:

x


----------



## lynnikins

lol both mine started over 9lbs lol EJ was 10lb 12oz at birth


----------



## Lliena

hehe Avalon was tiny when she was born 7lb 2oz but she just looked so doll like and fragile!


----------



## princessellie

10lb 12??? omg, how did you manage that one lol x


----------



## lynnikins

lol easier than his 9lb10 brother lol he was and still is quite a long lean baby


----------



## princessellie

they do say that bigger babies are easier to give birth to, not sure how true it is though, my second labour was much easier and she was 8lbs 8.5 whereas leyla was only 6lbs 10, not sure if it was easier cos serin was bigger or just cos i knew what i was doing this time lol x


----------



## Lliena

Ooh I thought my postie had already been today but he hadnt and he just brought me..well Avalonhaha:) our mini lala tendril fireball and pink cameo cushietushie :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## sahara

lynnikins said:


> lol both mine started over 9lbs lol EJ was 10lb 12oz at birth

OMG Nicola was 8ln 2 oz and Leo was 7lb 12 oz they were c-sections tho.

Hopefully I will be brave enough for a vbac next time - if OH will let me have another that is :haha:


----------



## sahara

Oh all the talk of weenotions only made me go and order another one :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

:haha: I keep looking and designing things and then stopping just before I hit pay. Im being good atm!

Oh anyone know how you measure the rise of the nappy? Im a bit confused as to whether I need standard or high :wacko:


----------



## princessellie

belly button, through the legs, and then up to where belly button is on back x


----------



## Lliena

Aha thank you :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive just had to ask the same qu for a wool cover :lol:

Alex is having alot of rash troubles recently, sometimes looks like ammonia burns.
He has been teething alot and i can tell with the smell of his nappies! But even in between its not really shifting :(


----------



## Jetters

I was told at every growth scan to expect a large baby so when he came out all titchy at 6lb 5oz I was in for a shock! Had to rush out and buy tiny baby and newborn clothes and small nappies... he was only in them for 4 weeks though :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Hello ladies just found this thread :dohh:
Congrats on baby no.2 Princess Ellie! :D
I have a feeling I am gonna have a bigger baby this time too


----------



## Jetters

:happydance: wee notions dispatch email, wooooooooop!

:headspin:


----------



## sahara

woo hoooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jms895

I keep going on WN and designing and then coming off :dohh: its soooo tempting!


----------



## Mynx

Lol me too! I just dont have the cash to do it atm but I certainly will be getting Evie one as part of her birthday pressie ;)


----------



## jms895

I am very tempted to get a Christmassy one :D Sooooo exciting love Christmas but your sort of restricted when they wear it :lol:


----------



## Jetters

I'm deffo getting a christmas one... i'll make him wear it every day in December :rofl: and then again next December too... the magic of WNOS! But I really wanted one saying "my first christmas" but then it's only gonna be good for this year :dohh:


----------



## xerinx

Im gonna get a wn wrap thats christmasey so he can wear it all day long!!


----------



## Jetters

I've only got night fitteds so there's no point... although I am umming and aaahing over just buying some Bitti Boos... oooh!


----------



## sahara

thats a fab idea Erin - I am going to do that too :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Jetters you can put it over any nappy!! Just means that when they poo they can still have xmas nappy!


----------



## jms895

Fab idea Erin! I may do the same :D


----------



## Lliena

Evening ladies :) Is this thread just for nappy chat or is it for us to talk normally too? I was never really sure :haha:

I've had a brill day OH treated me to some new clothes and underwear as I'd lost weight whilst pregnant and since having Avalon have lost even more so none of my trousers fitted hehe! Then a lovely lady at the farmers market gave me a choc cake for free after she spotted Avalon in her pram and asked how old and I said 4 weeks and she said ooh you need the energy take it for free :cloud9:

Then to top it all this evening my OH said to me you really need some boots now winter is coming why dont you order the Dr Martens you have been looking at. So I did and now these lovelys are going to be mine:

https://store.drmartens.co.uk/images/PRODUCT/medium/12270001.jpg

:happydance: :happydance: 

I LOVE my husband :D :cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

mmmmm love your boots, 
my husabnd has been pretty fab recently too, 

Nate gave me the fright of my life yesterday taking his nappy off and refusing to put one back on for over an hour ( 2 wees on the floor lord help me ) and then i got a rainbow lollipop on him and 30 min later he had peed in it and taken it off only to bring me the other rainbow nappy to put on him but he got sick of wearing that without peeing in it and went nakie again till his dad came home, 
I think he is getting ready for potty training ( typical when i have finally found nappys to fit him :dohh: ) so now need training pants for him caus i really dont want to be buying pullups particularly as training could take a while and cost a bomb if he was in pullups lol, so now my focus nappywise is on EJ and finding lots of pretty fluff for him as hes had to put up with some boring prefolds caus they fit him lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oohhh wow those boots are gorge!
My winter boots are new rocks :D


----------



## Lliena

I've got some knee high new rocks but I find them too heavy for everyday wear, they add like an extra stone to my feet :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I found them great during last years heavy snowfall, they weighted me down :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah they were useful back then and to stop me from slipping too much when pregnant!


----------



## Jetters

Love the boots!!! :D


----------



## dougie

docs are my winter boots too :)
they were ace in the winter when i was as big as a whale!

pop in night faliure!


----------



## sahara

I want those boots!!!!!.

I remember when we used to tromp around in DM's and long skirts when we were teenagers. oh the fashion haha


----------



## Mynx

dougie said:


> docs are my winter boots too :)
> they were ace in the winter when i was as big as a whale!
> 
> *pop in night faliure*!

What boosters are you using with the PopIns? I've discovered in the last few days that using ALL the boosters (the mini booster AND the night one too!) is the only way we can get a full night out of them. You using Dream Dri or Bamboo?


----------



## LittlePants

*WEENOTIONS OFFER!*
Just a quickie for you lot - I've got 10% off all WeeNotions ordered through me, today and up to midnight tomorrow! PM me if interested!


----------



## dougie

mynx - i didnt use the extra booster, but will try that next time - he was sodden this morning :(
i might try the small booster folded in half at the front as he sleeps on his tum


----------



## Mynx

dougie said:


> mynx - i didnt use the extra booster, but will try that next time - he was sodden this morning :(
> i might try the small booster folded in half at the front as he sleeps on his tum

Definately worth a try hun, since using the smaller boosters as well as the night ones, we've had no leaks :thumbup:


----------



## dougie

i dread to think how big his bum is going to be!
not as big as the LLs though still!


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies, anyone got a toddler with foul smelling wee? We have been through the toxic teething poohs which caused major nappy rash :( this has been and gone but now he seems to have foul smelling ammonia wees and the nappies STINK!!!! He also seems to have burn/rash at the front :( anyone else had this? Is it teething? We having major sleepless nights with teething atm and also teething rash around mouth etc :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id say it is teething yep, Alex gets this quite alot atm (youve seen my other post).
Metanium seems to be working great to heal it and i use a barrier of organic babies - baby salve to try and prevent it.


----------



## Jetters

Jms my bubs wee STINKS... its not teething it's just so strong, changing him in the morning makes me heave :(


----------



## Mynx

Lol yeah Evie's morning nappies smell horrific! They're so strong! It's lucky I have a strong stomach :haha:


----------



## dougie

my OH makes such a fuss - i just get on with it, Louies wees arent usually that bad, but you can tell if he hasnt had enough to drink because then they do smell in the morning!


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Yep the night nappies absolutely HUMDING!!!!! :sick: but even the nappies I have that never stink really stink. Cushie Tushies are the bloody worst for it! We had a nappy free day most of day to get some fresh air around it again and will try and get more fluids in him. Also gonna do a strip wash tonight.

Jetters - Nappy will be posted tomorrow (sorry was so busy Fri and Sat). xx


----------



## jms895

Yep my OH is same, calls Caine a stinky baby :dohh: just cos he wants to use sposies! :grr:


----------



## Mynx

Omg omg omg omg omg !!! 

I just ordered my (well, Evie's :haha:) first custom WNOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
It was nearly 30 quid :shock: but it's worth it :D 

Gonna be selling our Cushie Tushies as we just cant get a good fit with them, no matter how much I try and fiddle with the poppers!


----------



## Lliena

Ooh what have you chosen??


----------



## jms895

Lets have a look Mynx :D


----------



## Mynx

Ooo how do I show it?


----------



## Lliena

I dont think you can but you can describe it :D


----------



## jms895

Yes or show us the embroidery and fabrics.

I want a Xmas one but cant decide what :shrug:


----------



## Mynx

Ok, well it's nothing spectacular, starting off gently! OH had the majority of the choice in the design of it, its the most interested he's been in cloth nappies so far :haha: 

It's cuddlesoft baby pink inner and on the outer too, with a little Kitty embroidery and Evie's name running either above or below the kitty :cloud9: We've gone for touchtape rather than poppers, as I prefer aplix :) Oh and I've ordered the full inserts too. 

Nothing "out there" but that'll be down to me :rofl: When my Cushies have sold, I'll be able to get a really wacky one for her :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe sounds cute cant wait to see it on her bum :D


----------



## jms895

Sounds lovely :D

I only have a WNNN and its lovely just so massive on Caine as he is a skinny minnie :lol:

I want some custom ones but cant bring myself to spend all that money! :D but I do want a Xmas one!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks ladies :D I was actually really nervous as well as excited about putting the nappy order together, I dont wanna mess anything up lol! But I can see how addictive it is, I'm already planning my next few nappies and trying to persuade my older daughter to buy Evie a Custom WNOS for Evie's birthday in November :rofl: 

This will be my third WNOS, the other two I have are both preloved and even tho they're poppers, I love 'em ;)


----------



## Jetters

The ONLY way I justify the extortionate price is by the fact they geniunely do fit so well! Thank goodness or the OH would kill me :rofl: I only buy WNOS if they're mega customised generally... so they'll last. But medium high rise fit him really well too!

Mynx, can't wait to see your first one when it arrives! Are you friends with WN on facebook? Sometimes they give sneak peeks of nappies they are posting that day so keep an eye out! I got my dispatch email for Kia's new personalised *name* nappy on Friday so fx'ed it'll be here tomorrow- it's a medium cos he outgrew his small in 4 weeks :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Oh and I always get my customs in aplix too :D aaaaaaaaand I had a custom slot last week which was awesome, so i've ordered a medium aplix pocket! wooop!


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> Oh and I always get my customs in aplix too :D aaaaaaaaand *I had a custom slot last week which was awesome*, so i've ordered a medium aplix pocket! wooop!

What's one of those?


----------



## Jetters

You just email them and ask for a slot if you have any special requests, they are SUPER accomodating... ie I wanted a medium nappy with aplix but they only do medium poppers usually :D


----------



## Mynx

Aaah okey doke, I'll bear that in mind, thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Anyone want to sell me a sling to try? Mei tai, Moby, Kari me or Close? x


----------



## jms895

I just ordered a WNSS in large Minkee Gelato Huckleberry with 3 lovely silver and lilac snowflakes on the back! :cloud9: love purple hope it looks good on Caine's tushie :D Figured it will also fit DS no2 next Xmas 2011 :D


----------



## Lliena

I want the huckleberry gelato with the pretty in punk pony on it and Avalons name. Just trying to decide what sort of nappy I want and what colours to do the pony. might email them in the morning and see if they an help :D


----------



## jms895

Purple and lilac/silver is nice as is Purple and lime green or bright pink :D

I went for a WNSS this time. Not tried a one Size :shrug:


----------



## jms895

I am awaiting delivery of 14 nappies again :rofl: :dohh: :blush:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: I have one wnos with wild thing on the back, think Im gonna try a sized one this time though. Ooh Hot pink is a good idea I will ponder it more as I sleep... :D


----------



## lynnikins

im saving up EJ's christmas pressie WN lol still trying to decide on it , got no idea about Nate as we might have potty trained by christmas so might have to figure out something else lol


----------



## Lliena

Hmm wee notions have emailed me back and said they dont do medium nappies with applix even though I asked for custom slot? :shrug: Have emailed them back though to see what suggestions they have.

eta- Hehe she was cofused to what i meant! Customised weenotions is a go :D :happydance:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

anyone used v1 easyfits? the bamboo ones?

would you recommend? :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I've got Totsbots Easyfits v1. Not sure wot the inners are as I got them preloved from here (I'm pretty sure they're bamboo as they take ages to dry lol!) but they're pretty good. They're a great fit on Evie, she's on the medium rise with them still but she does occasionally outwee them ... I think she's at the age where she's started power weeing tho :haha: I personally think they're a good nappy, I reach for mine alot :thumbup:


----------



## dougie

Blue_bumpkin said:


> anyone used v1 easyfits? the bamboo ones?
> 
> would you recommend? :flower:

we have one! i like it NOW but really hated it for a while as it leaked quite a bit but we get a good fit and it is reliable for a good 4+ hours
my one peeve is that there are only 2 sets of snap down poppers and they arent very strong, louie likes to fiddle with his nappies and often unpops them


----------



## Mynx

dougie said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> anyone used v1 easyfits? the bamboo ones?
> 
> would you recommend? :flower:
> 
> we have one! i like it NOW but really hated it for a while as it leaked quite a bit but we get a good fit and it is reliable for a good 4+ hours
> *my one peeve is that there are only 2 sets of snap down poppers and they arent very strong*, louie likes to fiddle with his nappies and often unpops themClick to expand...

I agree!! Often when I'm putting Evie's nappy on, the poppers will unpop and that's not good when trying to get a bum change done as quick as possible!


----------



## jms895

Blue_bumpkin said:


> anyone used v1 easyfits? the bamboo ones?
> 
> would you recommend? :flower:

If they are the AIOs with the stars then yes I have 4 and love them they fit great on Caine and last the longest out of all the nappies with the extra insert x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I just had a brainwave :lol:
Was thinking Alex needed some new pj's ad his seem a bit tight on the top. Then thought hes going into longies this week so why dont i save money and just use t shirt and long sleeved tops he already has :D


----------



## lynnikins

lol Nate has a couple of pairs of pjs but more often ends up sleeping in trackies and a longselved tshirt lol


----------



## Lliena

Woo have just bought a napsack mei tai preloved but in fab condition to try :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7067/042uo.jpg

Yipeeeeeeeee, his new WN has arrived! (1 down, 5 to come :rofl:)
Can't wait to get his little tush in it :headspin:


----------



## Lliena

That is fab :D I ordered mine this morning! :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

What did you choose x


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Jetters said:


> https://img197.imageshack.us/img197/7067/042uo.jpg
> 
> Yipeeeeeeeee, his new WN has arrived! (1 down, 5 to come :rofl:)
> Can't wait to get his little tush in it :headspin:

Ah its lush! And I love your los name too :)


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> What did you choose x

medium applix nappy in huckleberry gelato minkee with olivia font for Avalons name and the pretty in punk pony design but changed the colours to stand out better against the dark background :D


Does anyone know where you can buy plain purple or pink tshirts or long sleeve tops in baby sizes? I want to get a pink or purple one to customize with a transfer to match the nappy. But am failing at finding any :(


----------



## Mynx

I think Primark do plain coloured tops for babies sometimes. Last time I was in there there was some hot pink plain ones along with some purple I believe. They're only a couple of quid too :thumbup: Word of advice tho, when buying baby stuff from Primark, I usually get the next size up and then wash it as they tend to shrink a little.


----------



## Lliena

I thought of primark but I hate going in there as its sooo busy all the time and my nearest one is in Brum! Was looking online for some but cant find any!


----------



## Mynx

I might be popping in my local one tomorra, I can have a lookie see for you? If I see any, what size should I get? I could send em to you :flower:


----------



## Jetters

H&M! They do gorgeous long sleeve vests and tshirts in every colour... :D


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> I might be popping in my local one tomorra, I can have a lookie see for you? If I see any, what size should I get? I could send em to you :flower:

ooh that would be fab hun! If you do go then 3-6 month in pink or purple if they have any pref one of each, I'll pm you my number so you can text me if they have some?

Jetters- again nearet one is brum i cba to go that far atm :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> H&M! They do gorgeous long sleeve vests and tshirts in every colour... :D


Lol there's an H&M in the same shopping centre that I'm going to tomorra ;) I'll look in there too!


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> Woo have just bought a napsack mei tai preloved but in fab condition to try :happydance:

Awww I want! WHere did you get pre-loved? I need to try one! Or a Moby.


----------



## jms895

Gahhhh Primark drives me nuts! Queing a week to pay for something that costs a quid :dohh:

Hows everyone?

I need a chinese tonight or a chippy something easy and really fattening :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

oh yeah and primark stuff gets smaller fitting as the sizes go up, EJ is in 9-12 most places still fits some 6-9 but is in primark 12-18


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Me again! anyone tried lollipop pop n gros?

I am looking for some cheapish boy nappies to bulk up my stash a little as I recently sold a few bits that didnt work.

Anyone any ideas? Im on cnt and seen a few of these. The outer looks similar to the pop ins but im not sure who absorbant they are etc :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

H&M is now online which should make things easier in future. They've got really nice bright colours, some of which is organic cotton. Reasonably priced as well. 

Love the new nappy Jetters. I've got red minky, purple minky and orange minky ones on the way now, with various embroideries. Can't wait.


----------



## jms895

I got one lolipop and I dont like it :(


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

jms895 said:


> I got one lolipop and I dont like it :(

Thanks for feedback.

i only really gt on with bamboo for some reason :wacko:

What was it you didnt like? Im trying to avoid applix now too as A is wise to this now and can undo it :nope:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Woo have just bought a napsack mei tai preloved but in fab condition to try :happydance:
> 
> Awww I want! WHere did you get pre-loved? I need to try one! Or a Moby.Click to expand...

It was in the buy/sell section of baby and bump :) If your on CNT there is a moby for sale in the slings bit, or amazon have them for £30 atm brand new :D


----------



## mandarhino

I almost forgot. My new small Monkeyfoot wetbag arrived today along with a BB liner to try. The pattern is very cute, with various animals including badgers, foxes and owls peaking out of windows. It is now out of stock on the Jabula website so can't link to it. 

I'm now at the stage where I'm getting a bit embarrassed about how many Monkeyfoot bags I have. I do use them for everything though. 

Has anyone tried pumpkin pants fleece soakers? Was thinking about trying them over Pop-ins at night as she can unpick the Aplix and I had a disgusting surprise one morning on the weekend when I took her out of her sleeping bag. She's about 76-78 cm tall and somewhere between 10.5-11 kgs. Not skinny, not chubby but with the usual big toddler tum. Am assuming I'd get a large to fit over the nappy but not sure if XL might be better as I've heard they come up small.


----------



## jms895

The lolipop just does not fit great to be honest. I do use it but its always the last to be used before I run out :rofl: Its also quite bulky xx

Thanks Llilena, I never thought to look in here for Mei Tai, I got a request too in 'Wanted'' May have a look at Amazon :D


----------



## Lliena

I had a gift voucher for Amazon so just out £5 towards it and got this moby wrap:
https://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41222AqgJyL.jpg

So thats a mei tai and this, this week now :blush: I figure I need to try things though otherwise I wont know what I like and dont like! :D


----------



## jms895

Awwe thats lovely! I been bidding all week on Kari Me's on ebay to try but lost 3 as at work in the day :grr:

I am always spending :blush: SUPPOSED TO be saving for mat leave!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena hun, I am still going into town today, just not as early as I thought. I'll give you a text if I see anything :) 
Rough night with Evie, I'm sure it's teething making her wake up all the time thru the night :( I think it's safe to say that my baby doesnt sleep thru the night anymore lol! Cant wait till we actually see some teeth as it's been going on so long now!! :hissy:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena hun, I am still going into town today, just not as early as I thought. I'll give you a text if I see anything :)
> Rough night with Evie, I'm sure it's teething making her wake up all the time thru the night :( I think it's safe to say that my baby doesnt sleep thru the night anymore lol! Cant wait till we actually see some teeth as it's been going on so long now!! :hissy:

Fab thank you :)

I think Avalon is having a growth spurt again as the past few nights she has only been sleeping for 2hrs max and then being grizzly and just not settling unless I hold her constantly. Hope it settles again soon though Im knackered!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Lliena hun, I am still going into town today, just not as early as I thought. I'll give you a text if I see anything :)
> Rough night with Evie, I'm sure it's teething making her wake up all the time thru the night :( I think it's safe to say that my baby doesnt sleep thru the night anymore lol! Cant wait till we actually see some teeth as it's been going on so long now!! :hissy:
> 
> Fab thank you :)
> 
> I think Avalon is having a growth spurt again as the past few nights she has only been sleeping for 2hrs max and then being grizzly and just not settling unless I hold her constantly. Hope it settles again soon though Im knackered!Click to expand...

Hey hun, I went into Primani this morning and I saw some twin packs of pink and purple tops but the small baby ones didnt have any bigger than 0-3 months and the bigger baby ones didnt have any smaller than 6-9 months! No 3-6 months I'm afraid :( My Primark are so crap! I was getting the right ump in there too, people getting in the way, walking backwards without looking :hissy: It does my head in lol! 
I didnt even get to H&M either, Evie has been a proper nightmare today (up at just gone 5am) and she was starting to get really whingy so I ended up giving up and coming home! Sorry sweetie! 
I'll keep my eye out tho for you :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Dont worry hun its cool, Im not in a rush and if i get out myself at some point I will see if I can find any :)

Also thats why I hate primani! :haha:


----------



## princessellie

asda sell plain coloured tops :) x


----------



## Lliena

ooh I will check there too! thanks hun :)


----------



## lynnikins

arrrrghhh where is my fluffy post im going mad waiting lol and i need that cotmatress 4 of us in the bed last night was a bit much


----------



## sahara

rondom I know but I need a zebra print nappy. its turning into an obsession :wacko:


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## Jetters

weenotions do it x


----------



## lynnikins

the only person that rung my doorbell today was the plumber here to fix the wobbly loo and then he went and told me i couldnt use it for 5 hours while waiting for the sealant to go off, ive needed an adult size cloth bum today, had to wash the nappies just so i had a bucket to pee in


----------



## littlepne

I am now no longer waiting for fluffy post and it makes me want to buy more even though I told myself no but it's hard to resist telling myself that I need to start stocking up on the next size up... :D:D

I found a zebra print BB on usednappies the other week and I love it. Now I just need a cow print one (damn, doing it again!)

the talk of an adult cloth bum made me think that maybe I should get some zebra print undies so me and LO can match! I think this may be taking it a bit far :rofl:


----------



## nervouspains

:rofl: @ littlepne 
"the talk of an adult cloth bum made me think that maybe I should get some zebra print undies so me and LO can match! I think this may be taking it a bit far"


----------



## sahara

Jetters said:


> weenotions do it x

I know - the temtation is huge - SS or onesize. this is a crisis.

On another note leo shat all over the carpet and then rolled in it after I took his nappy off for 5 mins and my first thought was - thank goodness that wasn't in one of his lovely nappies haha!


----------



## lynnikins

sahara im litterally :rofl: at that one 
although i did catch myself thinking the other day that Nate had better not pee in the clean nappy that i put on him


----------



## mandarhino

Just ordered a Pumpkin Pants shortie to try at nighttime. Is a very cute apples pattern. 

The WN zebra print looks lush.


----------



## sahara

I am starting to worry myself actually :dohh::haha:. 

I had nearly put him a pre-loved weenotion we got today - I would have been gutted if a had pooped in that


----------



## sahara

Oh there is a great big stain on the carpet too :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

sahara said:


> Oh there is a great big stain on the carpet too :haha:

Oh dear . . . :haha:


----------



## Mynx

sahara said:


> Oh there is a great big stain on the carpet too :haha:

:rofl: 

What makes me laugh hun is that you're more worried about a stain in the nappy rather than the carpet!! Too funny! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol get some vanish powershot onto that stain girl lol


----------



## Lliena

Yey the postman brought my mei tai :happydance: Still waiting for the insert to my nappy off jac though hopefully it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## lynnikins

still waiting on my fluff mail , im starting to get irritated with it now gonna email the seller and check she has a postage reciept


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have a broken Itti :(


----------



## lynnikins

whats wrong with it hun?

my fluff mail arrived 3 lrg fuzzibunz 1xlg Fuzzibunz 
oh and i just christend the new section with its first sale post:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

is it wrong that im flicking back through my tabs constantly to check the new section lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

nope :lol:


----------



## Eala

What's wrong with your Itti?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its very old and crinkly! The pul is sticking to itself and will eventually be unuseable.


----------



## lynnikins

:( its sad when nappies die:cry:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

lynnikins said:


> :( its sad when nappies die:cry:

:cry: thats exactly what I though when I read I that. I felt all sad! :lol:

Cant you send it back arcenangel and get it replaced? Im still waiting on my freedom sling :shock:

Apparently it should be posted monday at latest so im hoping itl be here by tuesday :happydance:

Im on the hunt for some minky issys and a skull day baby so if anyone sees any just holler :coolio:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cant send it back, its preloved. It is really old the batch number on it is 79, the new ones i got recently were batch 210!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Cant send it back, its preloved. It is really old the batch number on it is 79, the new ones i got recently were batch 210!

Oh how do you find the batch number?


----------



## Arcanegirl

It only seems to be on some older ones and most of the newer ones, theyre under the labels. You can sometiems find them under the labels in the inserts aswell, helps me keep new with new and old with old!


----------



## Guppy051708

Yay! I've just switched my 2 week old into cloth diapers :dance: 
Mind if I join? :shrug:
Read loads of reviews and have decided to go with FuzziBunz One Size Diaper and they are just amazing!!! They work great! In fact we had leaks and poopy blowouts with Huggies & Pampers, but with these cloth diapers, we havnt had one leak, even during sleeps!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Guppy051708 said:


> Yay! I've just switched my 2 week old into cloth diapers :dance:
> Mind if I join? :shrug:
> Read loads of reviews and have decided to go with FuzziBunz One Size Diaper and they are just amazing!!! They work great! In fact we had leaks and poopy blowouts with Huggies & Pampers, but with these cloth diapers, we havnt had one leak, even during sleeps!

Welcome aboard! :hi::flower:

ive never tried a fuzzi bunz. heard great things though! I like the flower ltd editions but dont think his dad would appreciate flowers on his boy :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Welcome Guppy


----------



## lynnikins

welcome hun,

i have fuzzibunz but only in Large and getting very little time out of them as ds1 is so close to potty training hes dry for hours then super wees all in one go and soaks through anything i have on him but i do like them so easy to use.

on a side note im doing cloth overnight for the first night since ds1 was 3 months old , hes wearing a BBSS with its bamboo and mircofibre booster and an extra microfibre one chucked in for good measure and a large plain wrap over the whole lot since the BBSS is minky i dont want it wicking and getting me wet if ds1 climbs in my bed


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

lynnikins said:


> welcome hun,
> 
> i have fuzzibunz but only in Large and getting very little time out of them as ds1 is so close to potty training hes dry for hours then super wees all in one go and soaks through anything i have on him but i do like them so easy to use.
> 
> on a side note im doing cloth overnight for the first night since ds1 was 3 months old , hes wearing a BBSS with its bamboo and mircofibre booster and an extra microfibre one chucked in for good measure and a large plain wrap over the whole lot since the BBSS is minky i dont want it wicking and getting me wet if ds1 climbs in my bed

Jeezo! there aint nothing gonna leak through that! :lol::haha:

Whose all still hanging onto their easyfits and v2 wonderoos? I need to try and prise one off of someone :baby:


----------



## lynnikins

lol whats to bet i change him in the morning then he power wees in whatever i put him in lol


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

I hate it when Adam does that! :hissy: Ill get him up and think oh that nappy held out well and as soon as the nappy's off im diving under the bed to escape his waterfall of early morning urine :sick:

Typical boys! :rofl:

I have a few pennies in my paypal that *need* used up on some pretty fluff to replace what I sold... Hmmm what to do what to do...


----------



## lynnikins

lol i wish i was in your shoes, we forgot about the storage unit free period running out this month so a direct debit we werent expecting went through so money is tight till Thurs when TC come in


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Guppy. I have one small lime Fuzzi from when my LO was tiny. Loved the fit of it. Worked much better than the Wonderoos we were also using at the time. Didn't last long as she was nearly 14 lbs @ 10 weeks. Still it is packed away for a future baby. 

I've been to where you're from a number of times, though not in years. We used to go camping around there. 

Just had a WNOS disaster. Tried the WN insert for the first time and the nappy was damp within 1-1.5 hours. Not sure as DH put the nappy on her. Had been using BG inserts in the WNOS up until now. Anyone had good success with the WN inserts? It had been prewashed twice and it was the M/L one. 

On the upside, DH is picking out the pretty nappies to put on her first. He still thinks I am insane but at least he is attracted to the nice ones.


----------



## lynnikins

lol at least he doresnt avoid cloth like my dh does lol, 

we had a leak free night from the cloth bum lol the sposie that EJ was wearing didnt last though lol, really happy that the cloth kept Nate dry overnight though as he slept most of the night in our bed


----------



## rainyday

Hee hee! My OH avoids the pretties and sticks to mainly flips... Which suits me as I get to put LO in the pretties! 
We're just visiting my folks for the weekend and I'm gutted that we've had to use sposies
for a day, as their washer is broken, and new one not arriving till Thursday! Puttin him back in cloth this morning tho, as a day of wet nappies to take back with
me is fine, but couldn't face 3 days of them, and wouldn't have enough to last.
Crossing everything and hoping that my itty's are there when I get home... Can't wait to use them as because they're less bulky i'll get another use out of his
fleecy dungees before they get put away!


----------



## Mynx

rainyday said:


> Hee hee! My OH avoids the pretties and sticks to mainly flips... Which suits me as I get to put LO in the pretties!
> *We're just visiting my folks for the weekend and I'm gutted that we've had to use sposies*
> for a day, as their washer is broken, and new one not arriving till Thursday! Puttin him back in cloth this morning tho, as a day of wet nappies to take back with
> me is fine, but couldn't face 3 days of them, and wouldn't have enough to last.
> Crossing everything and hoping that my itty's are there when I get home... Can't wait to use them as because they're less bulky i'll get another use out of his
> fleecy dungees before they get put away!

We'll be doing the same at Christmas. Gonna be staying with the InLaws for 3 days and going by tube, so taking 3 days worth of fluffy may well be a problem when we're going to be limited to how much we can take!! Altho I might have to take a couple for her Christmas outfit :rofl:


----------



## rainyday

Actually, not sure I've posted on the chat thread before... So:wave::wave: to everyone! My lil man is nearly 6 months, and has been in cloth since he was a couple of weeks old, but..... My cloth addiction has only recently started!! I live with DH and LO and 2 catties, and we are loosely 'natural parents' I guess more baby led than AP. X


----------



## rainyday

Mynx- we ended up adapting the sposies.... Put a flip wrap over the top at night because LO has skinny legs, and this seemed to work well!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Mynx said:


> rainyday said:
> 
> 
> Hee hee! My OH avoids the pretties and sticks to mainly flips... Which suits me as I get to put LO in the pretties!
> *We're just visiting my folks for the weekend and I'm gutted that we've had to use sposies*
> for a day, as their washer is broken, and new one not arriving till Thursday! Puttin him back in cloth this morning tho, as a day of wet nappies to take back with
> me is fine, but couldn't face 3 days of them, and wouldn't have enough to last.
> Crossing everything and hoping that my itty's are there when I get home... Can't wait to use them as because they're less bulky i'll get another use out of his
> fleecy dungees before they get put away!
> 
> We'll be doing the same at Christmas. Gonna be staying with the InLaws for 3 days and going by tube, so taking 3 days worth of fluffy may well be a problem when we're going to be limited to how much we can take!! Altho I might have to take a couple for her Christmas outfit :rofl:Click to expand...

mynx i love your new avatar.. what a cutie :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :) My other daughter, Elisha decided that Evie needed to "accessorize" lol and put her wooly beret on the poor lil thing, and then take a picce ;) Turned out bloody good in the end !! Considering that was taken on a Blackberry phone eh!


----------



## Lliena

Yey just tried on Avalon's wee notions one size and it fits round the legs now-no gapage :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, Evie is looking very fashion savvy :)

Lliena, i've been meaning to ask for ages, where is Avalon's name from?

I'm starting to prefer issys with both inserts for nights now. Annoying as they're too pretty to waste on bed time! :haha:


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Just had a WNOS disaster. Tried the WN insert for the first time and the nappy was damp within 1-1.5 hours. Not sure as DH put the nappy on her. Had been using BG inserts in the WNOS up until now. Anyone had good success with the WN inserts? It had been prewashed twice and it was the M/L one.

I don't like them- they're not absorbant enough for my 8 week old at all so i'm promptly reselling them... (i've got 6 full sets, I always buy the insert that comes with nappies :dohh:). I use Flip inserts inside which work fabulously or Issy inserts.




Dopeyjopey said:


> I'm starting to prefer issys with both inserts for nights now. Annoying as they're too pretty to waste on bed time! :haha:

God, I think Kia must be an insanely heavy wetter cos he soaks everything through... I tried an Issy with both inserts last night and by 2am (5 hours later) he was SOAKED right through to the bed sheet. Sigh. 


Lliena... YAY!!! I love WNOS's on Kia now, even if they don't hold his poo explosions in :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Dopey I met my husband through a message board all about festivals and Glastonbury in particular holds special memories for us and there is a field of Avalon there, plus we both love all things medieval :)

Jetters- she just pooped in it :doh: It contianed that but didnt hold her wee and leaked through the back. Should have known that one small insert wasnt gonna cut it next time Im gonna use a flip or bg one in it and see if we do any better!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, that's a lovely way to have chosen her name :)

OMG. Albert did his first poo in 3 days. I know BF babies don't necessarily go every day bit why does it have to be a MASSIVE one when he does?! Mini lala contained it though, thankfully!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lliena said:


> Dopey I *met my husband through a message board all about festivals and Glastonbury in particular holds special memories for us and there is a field of Avalon there, plus we both love all things medieval *:)
> 
> Jetters- she just pooped in it :doh: It contianed that but didnt hold her wee and leaked through the back. Should have known that one small insert wasnt gonna cut it next time Im gonna use a flip or bg one in it and see if we do any better!

thats so lovely and such a pretty name :flower:

Adam is named after Adam carter from spooks :rofl: The more I heard the name the more i liked it! :haha: and i watch a lot of spooks, boring little thing that i am :lol:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh FFS he's just done another one :shock: 

Which one is adam carter? 

Think most people know where albert came from :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oh FFS he's just done another one :shock:
> 
> Which one is adam carter?
> 
> Think most people know where albert came from :)

adam was the devilishly good looking blond one they killed off in series 7 :cry:



Grrr... :kiss:

I love the name albert too. Alfie is also one if my faves, and george :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oooooh yeah, he is a bit on the tasty side! I didn't know they killed him off, haven't watched spooks for ages.

I wanted Dallas (my favourite musician) but FOB hated it. Quite glad now as it wouldn't have suited him. If he was a girl he would have been Tesla Marie.


----------



## Lliena

If we ever have a boy I want to call him Albion :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oooooh yeah, he is a bit on the tasty side! I didn't know they killed him off, haven't watched spooks for ages.
> 
> I wanted Dallas (my favourite musician) but FOB hated it. Quite glad now as it wouldn't have suited him. If he was a girl he would have been Tesla Marie.

Aw thats so pretty. I have no imagination whatsoever and Adams dad did not agree on any with me bar Adam (fellow spooks fan :haha:)

I liked pippa and tilly for a girl but i got a major, 'Nooooooooo' from FOB :sulk:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Albion is cool :)

Aw, pippa and tilly are cute :) all of my girl names were ruled out because they were 'too hippy' so they all ended up being science related haha


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Albion is cool :)
> 
> Aw, pippa and tilly are cute :) all of my girl names were ruled out because they were 'too hippy' so they all ended up being science related haha


No such thing as too hippy :D Hmm well heavenly tigerlilly is pushing it bit :haha:

James is cooking sunday lunch and it smells sooooooo good cant wait to eat!


----------



## Mynx

I really like the name Tilly too, tis so sweet :D 

I'm in the process of cooking Sunday roast too Em! Roast beef wiv all the trimmings.. it's one of Evie's faves.. mine too lol!


----------



## dougie

im cooking roast chicken with all the trimmings, also one of louies favourites!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I had chilli beef buritos Mmmmmmmm......


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

im starving :cry:


----------



## Jetters

I had lazy dinner! Oops! Chicken Tonight and microwave rice :rofl:


----------



## dougie

were not helping are we blue bumpkin!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> I had chilli beef buritos Mmmmmmmm......

Mmmm mexican food *drools*

My dinner was so good and theres chicken and stuffing left for sandwiches later :D

I posted a question on the wee notions facebook page can anyone on there have a look and see if they understand what Im talking about please, and what the answer is? :haha:


----------



## Eala

Lliena, what type of nappy are you after? If it's the cut I'm thinking of that you want, I think you can only get it in a WNOS. Because the other nappies are all side-snaps, so the front fabric will always go over the top of the back fabric (do you see what I mean?)

You could ask them if they'd do a cut where there was the same fabric at the top both front and back, but it doesn't seem to be an option for the AI2s / SSs on the site.

I think this is the border cut you're meaning? :

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_74_98&products_id=2419


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Lliena, what type of nappy are you after? If it's the cut I'm thinking of that you want, I think you can only get it in a WNOS. Because the other nappies are all side-snaps, so the front fabric will always go over the top of the back fabric (do you see what I mean?)
> 
> You could ask them if they'd do a cut where there was the same fabric at the top both front and back, but it doesn't seem to be an option for the AI2s / SSs on the site.
> 
> I think this is the border cut you're meaning? :
> 
> https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=5_74_98&products_id=2419

Ooh you star! Thats what I want in border cut so I can have the cotton bit on top and coming round to the front :D :kiss:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena I read your question but was so utterly confused I couldn't answer it :rofl: yay for Eala!


----------



## Lliena

Hahaha I wondered if it was too confusing but It was the only way i could thik of explaining it :haha:

Ok now which colour touch tape to go with this fabric? https://weenotions.co.uk//gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=601 brown,beige or black?


----------



## Mynx

Brown :) 

Or maybe beige :haha:

Not black tho :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

i was gonna say black :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Blue_bumpkin said:


> i was gonna say black :haha:

Black's a bugger for picking up light bits of fluff ;) I have a couple of nappies with black aplix and I'm forever picking out white bits!


----------



## Eala

I think brown :)

And yay, my brain is still working! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

I think black might be too harsh which is why I was thinking the brown or cream :) Ooh and good point about black picking up bits Mynx!

Ps: can you tell Im designing a halloween nappy? :haha:


----------



## Eala

Hurrah for Hallowe'en nappies!

I've got a PoshBugs custom in the works (she got the embroidery the other day!), and I am so so so so so so so excited about it!!!!!! :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> I think black might be too harsh which is why I was thinking the brown or cream :) Ooh and good point about black picking up bits Mynx!
> 
> Ps: can you tell Im designing a halloween nappy? :haha:

I think if it were me I'd go with the beige :) 
I know that aplix always picks up flluff anyways, but it REALLY shows up something rotten on black! You dont get to see so much of it on lighter aplix :haha:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

i need some new boyish pretties! :hissy: they need to be btp though so ive been warned :grr:


----------



## Eala

More Issys? Or do some WNOS ;)


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Hurrah for Hallowe'en nappies!
> 
> I've got a PoshBugs custom in the works (she got the embroidery the other day!), and I am so so so so so so so excited about it!!!!!! :D


I want one from her too but I dunno if she does applix or just poppers :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

im on a tight budget :blush:

and nothing has came up preloved recently that ive been quick enough for and those ive been quick enough for aren't what i'm after :dohh:


----------



## Eala

What about some Ebay cheapies, blue_bumpkin? They tend to be BTP pockets, and you can get some lovely prints :)


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Hurrah for Hallowe'en nappies!
> 
> I've got a PoshBugs custom in the works (she got the embroidery the other day!), and I am so so so so so so so excited about it!!!!!! :D
> 
> 
> I want one from her too but I dunno if she does applix or just poppers :)Click to expand...

I haven't the faintest idea! I'm a popper girl though, so luckily it works for me :dance:

My finger may have just slipped and ordered a custome WNOS :blush:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl:

I do like how posh bugs can do branded embroidery, I think wee notions are missing a trick there not offering it.


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! OMG have been without internet for 3 days :dohh: have been in meltdown! Hows you all? Caine is ill! :( puked all over our bed bless him.
Lliena got the small ittis, how cute are they! :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks girls!!! :wave:



Blue_bumpkin said:


> Guppy051708 said:
> 
> 
> Yay! I've just switched my 2 week old into cloth diapers :dance:
> Mind if I join? :shrug:
> Read loads of reviews and have decided to go with FuzziBunz One Size Diaper and they are just amazing!!! They work great! In fact we had leaks and poopy blowouts with Huggies & Pampers, but with these cloth diapers, we havnt had one leak, even during sleeps!
> 
> Welcome aboard! :hi::flower:
> 
> ive never tried a fuzzi bunz. heard great things though! I like the flower ltd editions but dont think his dad would appreciate flowers on his boy :(Click to expand...

I love those flower diapers too...wish there were boy patterns that looked that cute :sad1: we have 13 white diapers and then 15 colored diapers. They look so cute, but since my little man is still so small he sorta looks like an Oompaloompa when we put clothes over top :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Evening ladies! OMG have been without internet for 3 days :dohh: have been in meltdown! Hows you all? Caine is ill! :( puked all over our bed bless him.
> Lliena got the small ittis, how cute are they! :D

Yey glad they got there ok :D I know they are well adorable!

Guppy hey you were in Aug mums thread werent you? :)


----------



## jms895

Gutted the selling thread has gone :(


----------



## Eala

I like the new section! Much easier to browse what's on offer :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Anyone looking for any wraps? I have a tots bots red fleecey and tots bots size 2 (one size) plain white :)

I will post in sell section but wandered if anyone was actually looking for any first? x


----------



## MissMamma

Sorry to butt in but is it just me or did there used to be a nappy library thread in here where you could lend and borrow nappies to test them out?!..xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Blue_bumpkin said:


> i need some new boyish pretties! :hissy: they need to be btp though so ive been warned :grr:

Could i temp you with a cushie tushie camo or dude working wonders ;)


----------



## jms895

Blue pumkin what are you after? x


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> i need some new boyish pretties! :hissy: they need to be btp though so ive been warned :grr:
> 
> Could i temp you with a cushie tushie camo or dude working wonders ;)Click to expand...

I just sold all my CT's hence the rush to replace them :cry:

Im still waiting on some flips I orderd and boosters and im struggling as A is pooing in every nappy I put on him. Thing is its sometimes the tiniest little smidgen of poop but I still need to change the nappy :grr:

I am going through like 10 nappies a day :shock:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

jms895 said:


> Blue pumkin what are you after? x

Hmmm im not even sure, id love to try an easyfit v2 or wonderoo v2 but i love my issys too (pref minky) and bbos.
We really love our BG organics but they take an ageeeeee to dry.

I dunno really what else off the top of my head :shrug:

*nappy overload* :wacko:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

MissMammaToBe said:


> Sorry to *butt in *but is it just me or did there used to be a nappy library thread in here where you could lend and borrow nappies to test them out?!..xx

There was... dunno where it is though :shrug:

P.S... loving the unintentional pun there! :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh. My. God. This is completely random but i have to share. I was always going to be a cloth junkie! I made my e-mail address 5 years ago and it is 'blue-pocket-fluff'!?! I've only just realised that's a nappy! :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Dopeyjopey said:


> Oh. My. God. This is completely random but i have to share. I was always going to be a cloth junkie! I made my e-mail address 5 years ago and it is 'blue-pocket-fluff'!?! I've only just realised that's a nappy! :rofl:

haha i thought you'd set that up esp for nappy selling/buying!! 
:rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Nope! It's the stuff you get in your jeans pockets. Blue jeans that is. Black jeans have black pocket fluff! I can't believe it's taken me 3 months to click on.


----------



## Guppy051708

Lliena said:


> Guppy hey you were in Aug mums thread werent you? :)

Yuppers :friends:
Only my little one arrived 12 days late, so i ended up being a September mama, but i will always be an August mommy at heart :winkwink:


----------



## rainyday

Blue_bumpkin said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Blue pumkin what are you after? x
> 
> Hmmm im not even sure, id love to try an easyfit v2 or wonderoo v2 but i love my issys too (pref minky) and bbos.
> We really love our BG organics but they take an ageeeeee to dry.
> 
> I dunno really what else off the top of my head :shrug:
> 
> *nappy overload* :wacko:Click to expand...

I just bought a new wonderoo v2 in minky blue spots, and I'm soooo impressed! Tis a lovely fit, like a cross between a bg and an itty, ( but bigger than an itty of course!). 
I took LO to baby club on Thurs, in new fluff(!!!) with only the bamboo insert, and he had just had nappy on before I left, then after baby club we went for a cuppa and (bad mommy) I lost track of time. He had the nappy on for five hours which is a record as LO is a heavy wetter. There were no leaks, no wicking and fleece was still dry to touch. Amazing! (maybe I'm a little over excited about this?!!)
Simple things please simple minds....


----------



## Lliena

My finger might just have slipped and I might just have ordered a wnos and a poshbugs :blush: :haha: :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Lol I wish I'd discovered Wee Notions before my Mat pay stopped!!! :hissy:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Right i need a favor ladies. Can someone post me a pic of the inside of their flips? :lol:


----------



## sugarpuff

MissMammaToBe said:


> Sorry to butt in but is it just me or did there used to be a nappy library thread in here where you could lend and borrow nappies to test them out?!..xx

there was, i think it might have disappeared as a lot of the original lenders are no longer members on here :(


----------



## sugarpuff

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Right i need a favor ladies. Can someone post me a pic of the inside of their flips? :lol:

which part ? why...? :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lol I wish I'd discovered Wee Notions before my Mat pay stopped!!! :hissy:

I dont get any maternity pay, I have just sold some nappies and stuff on ebay to fund these. My husband doesnt understand, he just says "what are you selling now?!" and then leaves me to it :haha: I actually had a dream about nappies last night, I think I might have a problem :blush:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

sugarpuff said:


> Blue_bumpkin said:
> 
> 
> Right i need a favor ladies. Can someone post me a pic of the inside of their flips? :lol:
> 
> which part ? why...? :haha:Click to expand...

See the white part that is used to 'back' the snaps, is it covering all the snaps, like behind the ones for rise too?

I have two covers and they are different. I looked online and some are different but just out of curiosity I wanted to have a peak at everyone elses :blush::haha:


----------



## xerinx

sugarpuff said:


> MissMammaToBe said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to butt in but is it just me or did there used to be a nappy library thread in here where you could lend and borrow nappies to test them out?!..xx
> 
> there was, i think it might have disappeared as a lot of the original lenders are no longer members on here :(Click to expand...

There was but im happy to loan nappies out (i have done for a few ladies!!) xx


----------



## Jetters

what is poshbugs! oh no i'm scared to look... i'm so broke...


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> what is poshbugs! oh no i'm scared to look... i'm so broke...

I will pm you hun ;)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Is poshbugs only on fb? I've had to put a fb ban on myself to stop temptation of contacting FOB or torturing myself by seeing all the hearts on his wall from his new gf :haha:


----------



## Lliena

She is but I can give you her email address as thats how she works mainly :) facebook is just for pics and prices etc x


----------



## xerinx

lliena ive tagged you in an album on fb (its your wetbag) :D


----------



## Lliena

xerinx said:


> lliena ive tagged you in an album on fb (its your wetbag) :D

:happydance: is it all stitched up? I love it :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Blue bumpkin, i have Flips covers like that, some the white bit is with all the poppers and other covers the white bit is over some. It doesnt affect anything though so dont worry :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have a poshbugs im waiting for the postie to bring me :D


----------



## xerinx

It is hun :D I need to trim on the inside and add a popper (ive made it so you have a dry side and a wet side!!) im glad you like it hun :D


----------



## Lliena

Ooh so I cn keep dry nappies on one side and put the wet in the other? Thats genuis :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Blue bumpkin, i have Flips covers like that, some the white bit is with all the poppers and other covers the white bit is over some. It doesnt affect anything though so dont worry :)

thanks! was worrying there :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Just been playing with my moby wrap that postie brought me and think im gonna venture out in it to do the school run.. hope it doesnt undo!cant see it doing though Ive got her in well tight :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> Ooh so I cn keep dry nappies on one side and put the wet in the other? Thats genuis :D

Yep hun :D I find it really useful even just to chuck my keys/his toys ect in it!! I find my handbag a pita for finding things!!


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> My finger might just have slipped and I might just have ordered a wnos and a poshbugs :blush: :haha: :blush:

:rofl: not tried Posh bugs any good? What did you order? :D


----------



## jms895

I cant access much stuff on facebook as only can get on mobile so how do I look at Posh bugs stuff and what does she do? Photos? x


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Lol I wish I'd discovered Wee Notions before my Mat pay stopped!!! :hissy:
> 
> I dont get any maternity pay, I have just sold some nappies and stuff on ebay to fund these. My husband doesnt understand, he just says "what are you selling now?!" and then leaves me to it :haha: I actually had a dream about nappies last night, I think I might have a problem :blush:Click to expand...

Me too! I am on EVERY night looking :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Lol I wish I'd discovered Wee Notions before my Mat pay stopped!!! :hissy:
> 
> I dont get any maternity pay, I have just sold some nappies and stuff on ebay to fund these. My husband doesnt understand, he just says "what are you selling now?!" and then leaves me to it :haha: I actually had a dream about nappies last night, I think I might have a problem :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I am on EVERY night looking :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: I've ordered a nightmare before xmas themed nappy with jack and sally embroidery :D She doesnt have that many pics on facebook of the nappies tbh and this is my first from her so I figured I will give it a go and if I like it may get more. They are all btp ones, also she is cheaper than WN my nappy was only £18 with embroidery!


----------



## mandarhino

I'm getting a buggy liner from her. Have heard very good things about her workmanship for all things buggy related. Can you get much done in way of customisation with the nappies - colours, embroidery, etc?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep, everything is customisable. Shes added in extra poppers for a transformers nappy ive had made up as we have alot of problems with wing droop.

The embroidery, ask her and she will try and source it!


----------



## rainyday

Oh. Now I have a dilemma.... Itty's that I bought still not arrived, and I *need* them! I can't buy any more till I find out if they were sent after seller said, or if lost in post. So want some more itty, and tempted to buy, but really should wait for others to turn up... But how long do you wait for something posted first class? (over a week already and seller not responding to my messages). I want my itty's... I mean my LO's itty's!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena, i want a NBC nappy :shock: 

Did you just describe it to her?


----------



## jms895

Would Posh bugs do Toy Story nappy do you think? :D


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lliena, i want a NBC nappy :shock:
> 
> Did you just describe it to her?

She has jack fabric on her page and I asked could she use it in a border cut and she said yep then I asked if she could find any nbc embroidery and she did and i chose which I wanted :D

Jms if she could find toy story embroidery she might be able to! Have to ask her :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Is there an email address for her hun? Can't go on fb now without having a panic attack :dohh: :haha:

If i go for NBC i'll ask for different to yours so it's still unique :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Is there an email address for her hun? Can't go on fb now without having a panic attack :dohh: :haha:
> 
> If i go for NBC i'll ask for different to yours so it's still unique :flower:

[email protected] 

She is doing mine in red minkee hopefully just waiting for a reply from her!She is quite busy so normally takes upto a day to get back to you sometimes :)


----------



## Eala

I will totally recommend Poshbugs :thumbup:

The nappy I asked for I fully expected to be totally impossible. In the end, she got a guy from Russia to turn a design into an embroidery pattern, just for me! It'll be a total one-off:dance: I can't wait to show it off :rofl:

Lliena, sounds like you and I have the some bug. It was a Poshbugs and WNOS I bought when my finger slipped too :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

:cry:

We've hit a bit of a financial wall. I have to sell some nappies to get some funds back and the most annoying thing is that I spent ageees looking for flip inserts on their own and now I have received them etc i need to sell some on. Its so frustrating. I could sell other stuff but as these are new im not sure if they will work iykwim whereas I know everything else does :cry:

Just had to have a bit a vent there. Now im done :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> I will totally recommend Poshbugs :thumbup:
> 
> The nappy I asked for I fully expected to be totally impossible. In the end, she got a guy from Russia to turn a design into an embroidery pattern, just for me! It'll be a total one-off:dance: I can't wait to show it off :rofl:
> 
> Lliena, sounds like you and I have the some bug. It was a Poshbugs and WNOS I bought when my finger slipped too :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl: Cant wait to see what you designed!


----------



## Lliena

Who is rebecca in here that has just friend requested me on fb? :)

edit-it was someone from cnt lol!


----------



## lynnikins

ive just listed a load of 6-9mnth boys clothes on the sale board here trying to shift stuff so i can buy nappies. although the bonus is that EJ seems to be fitting the Lrg Fuzzi Bunz that i got for Nate so i dont have to worry about 2 different sizes as Ej is now over the 23lb mark


----------



## Mynx

Omg I've just bought 2 more preloveds from here, I'm so bad!!! Someone stop me!!!! 

Gonna have to have a good sort out of Evie's clothes etc to fund this addiction :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Who is on FB? I am on if you want to add me? I am friends with quite a few on BnB. I want to go and find Posh bugs!


----------



## jms895

Mynx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Who is on FB? I am on if you want to add me? I am friends with quite a few on BnB. I want to go and find Posh bugs!

who are you on there hun? x


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> Mynx!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:

Ssshhh!!


:hugs:

ETA : I'm Nix Slavin on FB :)


----------



## jms895

Mynx and Lliena I cant get on at mo as Orange Mobile is fooooooked but I am Jade Sisson :)


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Mynx and Lliena I cant get on at mo as Orange Mobile is fooooooked but I am Jade Sisson :)

is your profile pic a baby just so I know I got the right person ?:)


----------



## lynnikins

im Lynette Ann Odendaal on facebook just message me on there and i'll add ya.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

OMG :shock: New issys at cheeks and cherries! And ive no monies :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im Kaz anderson if anyone wants to look for me :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Im Kaz anderson if anyone wants to look for me :)

i'll add ya :winkwink:


----------



## Arcanegirl

*presses ignore*:haha:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> *presses ignore*:haha:

:(

Btw can I ask after a while do the stay dry inserts for flips all go slightly grey? Even if not tumble dried?

All my preloved ones are. Is that ok? :blush: x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Not sure if not tumble dried since I do use mine occasionally, def doesn't matter if they're greyed as they still work the same :) 

I did confirm you btw ;)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Arcanegirl said:


> Not sure if not tumble dried since I do use mine occasionally, def doesn't matter if they're greyed as they still work the same :)
> 
> I did confirm you btw ;)

:)


----------



## Mynx

Hey girls, some advice would be great please :flower: 
I have 2 medium Itti SIO insert sets on hold, I was hoping to use these with WNOS ... would they be any good in there? Or should I leave it and get the proper Wee Notion ones? 

Fankoo! :D


----------



## mandarhino

Don't know about Ittis. I found the WNOS insert - M/L - didn't work for me at all. Wet through and soaking in about an hour. I've been using BG V3 inserts and they work fine - 3 hours at least. I'm going to try a Blueberry one as well next time.


----------



## Eala

I use Issy bear inserts in my WNOS, as they fit perfectly and work well.

I'm not entirely sure about Itti inserts. I've used them in my Starbunz pockets, and I've used them in a WNSS (old style). I do wonder if they might be a bit narrow, as the OS is wider than an Itti (if you see what I mean?)


----------



## Eala

On another Itti subject... did anyone find it hard getting a good fit with the Tutto? I'm not sure if I'm doing something wrong. Medium D'Lish's fit her perfectly, so I put it on the medium setting. But that ended up with it all kinda... bunched at the front. Not sure how to describe it :rofl: Because of the fold in the front of the nappy, it felt like the inserts were too bulky, so all bunched up at the front. 

I put the nappy on the largest setting, and that was fine in as much as I could get the fabric of the nappy flat against her skin. Didn't really expect to need the largest setting on my skinny mini, so what am I doing wrong? :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx Id think they would be too narrow as well. Also found the wn inserts leak after about an hr and thats on a 5 week old! Next time I am gonna try a flip or bg insert in there.


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls, I think I'll have to leave the Itti inserts then Eala, sorry hun :( 

On the same subject, what are the best alternatives to go into WNOS? Am I better of getting the proper inserts?


----------



## Lliena

I find their own inserts crap tbh they leak on Avalon and shes only 5 weeks! I normally use a flip or bumgenius insert in mine :)


----------



## Mynx

Cheers hun, I think I'll look into getting some extra BG inserts then :)


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I use the newborn one at the min and that seems to work, have read that others use the big insert though and that works as its adjustable like the nappy :)


----------



## buttonnose82

arghhhhhhhhhh

Every day I look longingly at my cloth nappies, wishing baby would arrive so I can finally put them to use

COME ON BABY!!!!


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> I find their own inserts crap tbh they leak on Avalon and shes only 5 weeks! I normally use a flip or bumgenius insert in mine :)

This!! Kia is a heavy wetter so I never use the wnos inserts on their own- I use flips which work fabby. But they do make great boosters cos they are thin. 

I've got a new wnos m/l insert though i can stick in with your easyfits (gonna wrap them and post them today!_ for £3 if you wanna try one??


----------



## Mynx

Yes please hun, that would be great :hugs:

ETA : All paid hun, thanks! :flower:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What is the best diaper for over night?
Or boosters?
I am thinking I want to get use to cloth and just use then during the day 
and use the rest of my disposables at night Until I get a night time diaper


----------



## Jetters

Ta Mynx :D


----------



## Jetters

Oh and I picked up my WNs from the sorting office this morning :D hellooooo gorgeous WNOS and medium custom pocket! 

Now waiting on 2 more WNOS, wrap, and WNNN :happydance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Right... i've decided i'm going to be a nappy advisor. Every time i go to a surestart centre someone asks me about them so i might as well see if i can make a teeny bit of money from it, or at least fund my addiction!


----------



## lynnikins

Callie-xoxox said:


> What is the best diaper for over night?
> Or boosters?
> I am thinking I want to get use to cloth and just use then during the day
> and use the rest of my disposables at night Until I get a night time diaper

it depends on your baby i guess, i used a BBSS with its MF/Hemp double booster and an ebay cheapie insert thrown in for good measure and use another wrap over the top to be double sure about leaks lol and it lasted my 2 yr old for 14hrs and when i took the outerwrap off the minki was just starting to wick around the legs on the BBSS, which i thought was pretty impressive, 
so from that id definatly reccomend Hemp as a good booster, gonna get some seperate hemp and Bamboo inserts to use in combination with a MF insert to get a bit longer out of the nappies with the boys as they both tend to hold it then pee loads all at once lol


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Oh and I picked up my WNs from the sorting office this morning :D hellooooo gorgeous WNOS and medium custom pocket!
> 
> Now waiting on 2 more WNOS, wrap, and WNNN :happydance:


Addict! I cant talk though I have a medium custom pocket and a wnos on order and Im thinking about a xmas wrap already :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o talking of SS centres i have to go down to my local one soon lol


----------



## Lliena

I need to find out what mum and baby groups are on around here as I dont really know anyone yet even though I have lived here for a yr. It's just getting the energy up to want to go out-Im a lazy mare :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena, just ring your local ss centre and ask them to post you a timetable, it's what i did as i'm not confident enough to leave the house on my own! Gotta fix that before the baby show :haha:

On the subject of the babyshow, i'm getting my tax credits backdated so i'll have looooads of pennies to spend :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Oh I have the leaflet the HV gave it me, Im just lazy :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o the babyshow i forgot about that , now im gonna have to watch what i spend before then to have some pennies to take with me


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm mega excited :) 

Was going to take the quinny as it's smaller than the pram, but now i know i'll be buying stuff i might take the pram and the sling so i can load the pram up with goodies!


----------



## lynnikins

its gonna be an interesting day for me unless i can get someone to watch ds1, i wonder if dh will offer to work that saturday at work so get the friday off for me lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

We did go to a playgroup on Tuesdays 1-3pm but thats now alexs nap :dohh: so im undecided every week whether to take him or not!


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> I'm mega excited :)
> 
> Was going to take the quinny as it's smaller than the pram, but now i know i'll be buying stuff i might take the pram and the sling so i can load the pram up with goodies!


I think Im gonna take the pushchair bit of my pram even though she will only be 11weeks Im sure she will be ok as we will beinside the building, and Im gonna bring my moby wrap for train I reckon :)


----------



## Lliena

Avalon has had two feeds this morning already and shes hungry again :shock: she was going 4hrs between feeds untill now..me thinks she might be having a growth spurt!


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Mynx and Lliena I cant get on at mo as Orange Mobile is fooooooked but I am Jade Sisson :)
> 
> is your profile pic a baby just so I know I got the right person ?:)Click to expand...

I think so :rofl: Baby as in toddler? I cant get on it at the mo but think its a photo of Caine? There is only n on FB i think.....


----------



## Lliena

Yeah cool I requested the right person then :D


----------



## jms895

Thanks I shall accept as soon as I can get on! Stoopid Orange interenet, been restricted for 5 days **MAJOR WITHDRAWLS**


----------



## Jetters

Lliens the medium custom WN pocket fits amazingly with the aplix, woohooo :happydance:

I wont be spending at the baby show... now i've gone back to college I'm totally skint, boohoo. But I should be getting some freebies anyway cos I'm working on the Itti Bitti stall on the Saturday :D


----------



## jms895

Lliena just got on FB no request? Have changed my profile pic to same as here. Mynx I accepted you. Lynnikins I will add you and AG now. x


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena just got on FB no request? Have changed my profile pic to same as here. Mynx I accepted you. Lynnikins I will add you and AG now. x

Found you now :D


The postie just brought me the wn ai2 medium I got off mummymi and i have put it on avalon it fits but legs a tiny bit big, give her a week or two though and Im sure that will fill up :D


----------



## Lliena

10 mins she has had it on 10 mins and she pooped in it!!:dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

ive just put the boys in matching Fuzzibunz and they look so cute i took heaps of pics that i'll add to my facebk and i'll change my ProPic here to one of the best ones, man i love my kids


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Blue bumpkin, nappies arrived today, love them :) :flower:


----------



## dougie

im heidi-elizabeth storer if anyone wants to add me? (pic of me with louie on my back)


----------



## jms895

Aww so cute Lynn! :D

Yay go Avalon! :haha:

I will add you Dougie x


----------



## xerinx

Im gonna be brave and try a back carry by myself for the walk to swimming later! I can do it with others help but dunno if i can do it myself!!!


----------



## jms895

Someone want to loan me/sell me a wrap/sling to try? :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> 10 mins she has had it on 10 mins and she pooped in it!!:dohh:

:rofl: Kia let out an almighty poosplosion in his new WNOS while I was taking a 'look, new nappy' photo this morning :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> Someone want to loan me/sell me a wrap/sling to try? :flower:

I can loan you my kozy mei tei? I prefer my wrap anyway but i bought the MT to do back carries with... Wont be able till send next week as using it today and it need washing form the lovely logan thinking its tasty!!


----------



## lynnikins

ive added you dougie

jetters hun we need to do that coffee


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Dopeyjopey said:


> Blue bumpkin, nappies arrived today, love them :) :flower:

Aw yey! :dance: x


----------



## jms895

xerinx said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Someone want to loan me/sell me a wrap/sling to try? :flower:
> 
> I can loan you my kozy mei tei? I prefer my wrap anyway but i bought the MT to do back carries with... Wont be able till send next week as using it today and it need washing form the lovely logan thinking its tasty!!Click to expand...

Thanks hun :D


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

So who splashed out on some new issys then?

I wanted the espresso owls one :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt :( id love the stars and fishies ones


----------



## dougie

i did i got the 'eyes' owl one i fell in love, lets leave it at that!
but i did slip and order a zoomzoom bambooty too - they are just so damn good!

and a staydry insert for good measure....


----------



## lynnikins

who was looking for a design for a wedding nappy ?
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs117.ash2/39200_145118985516423_131667010194954_320639_1356160_n.jpg Poshbugs on facebook does this one


----------



## Lliena

Pops was but she has got one of the new issys :)


----------



## lynnikins

I havent splashed out on issys yet need to buy a PL one and see if they work for us before i spend that kind of money, btw when i live over there i'll be happy to buy them and ship them out to people


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> Someone want to loan me/sell me a wrap/sling to try? :flower:
> 
> I can loan you my kozy mei tei? I prefer my wrap anyway but i bought the MT to do back carries with... Wont be able till send next week as using it today and it need washing form the lovely logan thinking its tasty!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun :DClick to expand...

Just pm me and remind me coz my mind is like a seive!!


----------



## lynnikins

ewwww theres spagetti letters on my floor from Nate eating dinner and on the outter of his nappy too, hope that comes out


----------



## Dopeyjopey

What does it spell out? ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## Jetters

s-t-a-i-n


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Jetters, you just made me snort pepsi out of my nose!


----------



## Lliena

Jo you want issys from Oz dont you? I know you do...get in on the preorder thread ;) :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

it was just a Z and a K so lol i dont know what he was trying to spell lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

You're a bad influence on me!

Lynnikins - Z and K spells out 'i'm sleepy, ok?' :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

i wish hes still a bundle of energy lol trying to sumo wrestle with EJ at the min its giving EJ good exersize trying to out roll him


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

v1 wonderoos... opinions? i need some quick dryng nappies for these cold winter months ahead :cold::coffee:


----------



## lynnikins

I have a v1 im selling hun, great nappy just to tight on Nate and i get leg gape with EJ caus hes got an odd shaped bum lol

eta...im sure its just temporary leg gape but id rather sell it and buy something thats working for us now lol


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> You're a bad influence on me!
> 
> Lynnikins - Z and K spells out 'i'm sleepy, ok?' :haha:

Moi? Never! Im thinking of you really I dont want you missing out on cute boy fluff ;) :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Am trying a Pumpkin Pants soaker for the first time tonight. Ordered an X-Large but it is massive on her. Oops. She looked hilarious wandering round in it post bath as she was waving and saying 'bye' in what sounded like a southern US accent. 

I have 7 nappies on order at the moment. Not sure how that happened. I really need to list a bunch of stuff on ebay this weekend and flog some of my other nappies.


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

mandarhino said:


> Am trying a Pumpkin Pants soaker for the first time tonight. Ordered an X-Large but it is massive on her. Oops. She looked hilarious wandering round in it post bath as she was waving and saying 'bye' in what sounded like a southern US accent.
> 
> I have 7 nappies on order at the moment. *Not sure how that happened*. I really need to list a bunch of stuff on ebay this weekend and flog some of my other nappies.

:rofl:

thats what they all say! :haha:

i reaaaallly need to flog some nappies to get some cheapies... hmmm... what to sell.


----------



## rainyday

Blue_bumpkin said:


> v1 wonderoos... opinions? i need some quick dryng nappies for these cold winter months ahead :cold::coffee:

I love my v1 wonderoos, they're really soft, the outer dries as fast as a flip, (quicker than the stretchy part of the flip with the poppers on, iykwim), the
inserts take a bit longer than a flip stay dry. Since trying the v2 I prefer the v2, but can't afford a whole stash of v2!! I'm holding out for the v2 bamboo insert to be sold seperatly, and I'll buy some of them rather than the v1 large insertwhich is really bulky on the small settings. The small insert is good, but I have a heavy wetter, so we add a bg newborn insert too. 
I also have some v1 pretties, choc and blue spots and cow print which I love.
Hope this helps,
x


----------



## lynnikins

ok uploaded the pics of the boys today to facebook


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

lynnikins said:


> ok uploaded the pics of the boys today to facebook

aw you're avatar is so cute :baby: :)


----------



## Lliena

Yey have an ariel issy coming now and a pretty butterfly one thanks to Hen :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm gutted. I hate living with my mum. I'd be able to buy all the nappies i wanted guilt free!


----------



## lynnikins

i aggree the V1 is superfast drying outter the inserts take a bit longer but still much less than a blueberry insert or a cotton prefold


----------



## dougie

Dopeyjopey said:


> I'm gutted. I hate living with my mum. I'd be able to buy all the nappies i wanted guilt free!

im the same...
my mom makes me feel really guilty

' dont you think you have enough already? ' - oh shush its pretty!


----------



## mandarhino

Your new picture is so cute lynnkins!


----------



## jms895

I have never tried a wonderoo, wondering whether to??

Everyone ok? :D Off today YAY!


----------



## lynnikins

im good thanks, just trying to convince my 2 yr old that touching the tv means it stops working


----------



## jms895

I am covered in banana and toast :(


----------



## lynnikins

yum lol i need some more fruit but pay day is tomorrow so will have to offer pears and clemintines today to the boys lol hehe my fridge is 90% empty i have a shopping list as long as my arm


----------



## jms895

Mine is empty too so had a Asda curry last night was yummy! :D


----------



## Mynx

My fridge always seems to be 90% empty!! Serves me right for having such a large fridge :rofl: 

Evie's poorly with this cold that's doing the rounds :( She was awake every hour last night and up at 5.15am, so I'm a very very tired bunny today :sleep:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah all the Males in my house are ill at the min with colds its annoying lol today is nappywash day and then i need to get a load of normal laundry done as well and everyones clothes folded and put away as Nate pulled them all out of the drawers again :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Caine full of cold too and been waking all night :(


----------



## Mynx

It's strange cos she seems almost normal during the day, just very slightly bunged up and a little off her milk - she had real trouble drinking from her bottle this morning bless her! It all seems to come out at night which means we all suffer :( 
:hugs: to the little ones eh!!


----------



## dougie

louie has been coughing his lungs up the past day or so and is so snotty
and hes given it to me, i feel like death - the OH wouldnt even get louie up this morning, he is such a meanie!

need some rest :(


----------



## jms895

I agree its always heightened so much at night :(

:hugs: to all the poorly babies x


----------



## lynnikins

need to get out the karvol drops i think for their beds tonight and raise the head of the bed, might sleep in the living room myself if DH is gonna be ill


----------



## Lliena

The postie just brought my rumparooz nappy from sugapuff-its gorgeous :cloud9:
Gonna put it on when Avalon wakes up next :D


----------



## dougie

my itti has lasted 4 hours today! 
ut usually lasts an hour! and louie has drank half a beaker of water and had a feed and a half of milk! goodness!


----------



## Lliena

And I have just won a southampton coloured ebay cheapy for £2.70 with free postage, my OH will love me :happydance:


----------



## dougie

ive just made a custom WN...

can i persuade the OH to buy it for me though, that is the question!


----------



## Arcanegirl

My poshbugs has arrived :D


----------



## Lliena

pics!!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> The postie just brought my rumparooz nappy from sugapuff-its gorgeous :cloud9:
> Gonna put it on when Avalon wakes up next :D

Omg isnt it gorgeous?!?! I got mine today too and now I think I have a new fave :haha:


----------



## Eala

AG - pics of the Poshbugs please! I'm still super excited whenever I think about mine :blush:

My gorgeous HL AI2 from Rachel_C arrived today :dance: Going to put it on LO after she wakes up :D

Been swimming this morning! Usually we go on a Saturday, but my instructor is being whisked off for her birthday, so we went to a class today instead. It was so busy! I took the opportunity to start trying to convert everyone to fluff :rofl: Made a good choice in taking my WNSS and pony print minky Issy, I think ;)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

my freedom rs still hasnt came. Im gonna cry!

Add to that that some gorgeous wnos just came up on cnt and ive no pennies!! 

*goes off to sulk*

Oh and what is poshbugs? :blush:


----------



## Eala

Do you really want us to tell you what Poshbugs is? :rofl: It's dangerous knowledge!

It's a lady who does custom nappies :) She can do branded stuff too, and so can go more custom than WN's can. An embroidery pattern for what I wanted didn't exist (that she or I could find), so she got it made up for me! :D


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> The postie just brought my rumparooz nappy from sugapuff-its gorgeous :cloud9:
> Gonna put it on when Avalon wakes up next :D
> 
> Omg isnt it gorgeous?!?! I got mine today too and now I think I have a new fave :haha:Click to expand...


Yep! I've put it on Avalon but it makes her bum look MASSIVE :haha: maybe I only need the new born insert for now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shes also known as poshbugs, doe the custom covers for bugaboos...

ETA: jsut noticed shes already been caled by poshbugs :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

My poshbots/poshbugs

https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%2018-24%20months/c16be448-6a00-42a4-8723-2433cbb21b16.jpg

The inside for anyone interested in how she does the AI2:
https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Alexander%2018-24%20months/e99b4d46-290f-46aa-8c24-af9ba8ca4722.jpg


----------



## Eala

Fab!!! Bet your OH loves it ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

He does :D
I knew what the packagewas so let him open it :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

im gonna get one as soon as i can lol


----------



## Mynx

Omg my OH would LOVE that nappy!! I might try and get a girlie transformer one when pennies allow :blush:


----------



## jms895

I want one! :D


----------



## Lliena

Girls do any of you know if you can put pumpkin pants over little lamb bamboos for night time? Are pumpkin pants same idea as a wool soaker?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lliena said:


> Girls do any of you know if you can put pumpkin pants over little lamb bamboos for night time? Are pumpkin pants same idea as a wool soaker?

yep hun, i use them!

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yep you can :thumbup:

Whilst were talking of fleece soakers, im guessing theyre not like wool where you can keep using without washing...they always seem to smell by the morning..


----------



## Lliena

It says they can be washed at 40 degrees on the website. Am thinking of getting a pair to try over two little lambs I just bought as I really want to switch to cloth at night as well as day. Even though avalon doesnt sleep through yet I figure if shes in a good enough nappy I wont have to change her bum and disturb her too much. Now just need to work out whether or not I need small or medium pumpkin pants... I think medium maybe to fit over the nappy as heard LL's can be bulky!


----------



## jms895

Caine has got large fleece and is quite small and the large is only just big enough!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Lliena I would defo opt for a medium :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> It says they can be washed at 40 degrees on the website. Am thinking of getting a pair to try over two little lambs I just bought as I really want to switch to cloth at night as well as day. Even though avalon doesnt sleep through yet I figure if shes in a good enough nappy I wont have to change her bum and disturb her too much. Now just need to work out whether or not I need small or medium pumpkin pants... I think medium maybe to fit over the nappy as heard LL's can be bulky!

deffo go for a medium... they come up small. i've got mediums that are a bit tight once over a stretchie, and they are not bulky at all. i've got one you can have for £4 posted if you want- I need to get larges! theres a photo of it on the other forum we go on in the thread i started called 'fleece soakers' x


----------



## Jetters

2 nights in a row, K has been asleep by 830 and not woken for a bottle till now :happydance: usually he's awake by 2! And in fact, it's 440am and he's STILL not awake... I of course am cos I'm so used to being up lol!!! :dohh:

I think its cos i've sussed the night nappy dilemma I was having... he's in a boosted TB stretchie with a fleece soaker and its fab, he's not sopping wet like he usually is in a BG :D

he's stirring now though so off to make the milk...


----------



## lynnikins

well done , lol its a pita when they start sleeping longer at first caus you end up awake anyway lol i used to get up and pump anyway even if he was sleeping and express till my body adjusted and would last longer in the night lol


----------



## lynnikins

all this customs talk on the thread has me constantly on the WN website,


----------



## buttonnose82

come on baby :( fed up of waiting for my fluffy bum!


----------



## Lliena

Aw just found out my local nappucino isnt on anymore was looking forward to going along and meeting some people. Hmm wonder if I could set my own up...


----------



## Lliena

I have just counted up all my nappies because Im making a spreadsheet to keep track and omg I have more than I thought :blush: :haha: The list is:

11 small bg's
12 btp bg's
7 sd and 1 organic flip inserts and 2 wraps.
1 s bbss leopard
1 rumparooz
2 mini lalas
1 ct pink cameo
1 3sr aio mutt
5 eby cheapies
1 wnos
2 medium ud's

and on the way I have

1 wnos
1 custom m wn
1 poshbugs
1 3sr aio mutt
1 ebay cheapy
2 issys
2 LL 
1 fleece soaker......


I officially am well and truly addicted!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Hen

I thought I might do something similar, but then decided that would lead to panic and the realisation that I have "enough" and therefore cannot buy more!!!

Going to have another bash at NN tonight as she's stpped sleeping through anyway and is tending to poo at about 4am so am havin gto get up and change her anyway, *sigh*


----------



## Lliena

Theres no such thing as too much fluff :haha: Whats NN? I've got the little lambs and asoaker to try overnight with Avalon. She doesnt sleep through yet but Im hoping using these will prevent having to change her maybe and I will be able to settle her faster after her feed. We shall see if Im right :)


----------



## Hen

sorry, NN - night nappy. I couldn't be bothered to type it all out! I never normally change her after her 10pm till the morning but this pooing at night thing is new and I don't like it. anyone know how I can change my babies pooing habits? :lol:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: Lliena you are as bad as me!

I have over 40 but thats for 2 kids!

Question is - how much money have you spent? :haha:

I am contemplating buying the Biohazard WN nappy :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> :rofl: Lliena you are as bad as me!
> 
> Question is - how much money have you spent? :haha:

Shhhhhhh! I dont even want to think about how much I have spent anymore :haha: Its hard to keep track cos I swap and sell ones I dont need to fund more I do want :)


----------



## mandarhino

Lilena your list made me feel better about my number of nappies. 

My 3 new Issys arrived today along with my 2nd Pumpkin Pants soaker. I ordered another Xlarge before getting the first one. It is way too big at the moment. Oh well, she's probably due another growth spurt sometime soon.

The Black Damask Issy is gorgeous. Really liking the other two I got - fishes and peace - but am starting to regret not getting the Black Owls. Didn't go for it because of the amount of owls I have on other things. It was getting out of control. But I want it now.

Have sold a few and think I will sell a few more to make room for the new ones coming in.


----------



## Lliena

Do you use your pumpkin pants at night if so what do you put under them?


----------



## lynnikins

ive just realised im in bigggggggggggg issy trouble lol my mum lives in australia and we are moving there so i dont have to pay shipping that makes them affordable, more so than a wonderoo v2 oopppps i really didnt need to know

lol btw im happy to look into setting up mass orders of issys if people want once we move ( i'll be there from mid march ) lol that is if i can do it for cheaper than their shipping costs


----------



## Jetters

^ yay!!!!!!

I've always kept a spreadsheet- I just delete stuff i've sold though so it's always just my current stash... which currently stands at 55 nappies worth £640...


----------



## mandarhino

I use Dream Dri Pop-Ins with the soaker. Just started using the soakers this week and this is the third night so far. Seems to be working. I'm more worried about her undoing the aplix than leakage at this point. She's not a massively heavy wetter at night at the moment. She was when she was younger though.


----------



## Jetters

Oh and that doesn't include Flips- i've got 14 stay dry and 4 organic inserts!


----------



## Jetters

I use stretchies with a Flip or WN wrap at night- i boost them with other bamboo inserts though. they work sooooo well and I no longer have to change him during the middle of the night feed. I've got a WNNN on its way to me to try out, too.


----------



## mandarhino

55 nappies! OK I so don't have a fetish compared to you Jetters. I haven't done a recent count but it is nowhere near that. So perhaps I can order another two WNOS with no guilt. 

Ahem, that all being said I am not counting the 10 or so Wonderoos I have in the cupboard which got worn for less than a month and then put away because the fit wasn't great. I really need to dig them out and sell them on.


----------



## Hen

lynnikins said:


> ive just realised im in bigggggggggggg issy trouble lol my mum lives in australia and we are moving there so i dont have to pay shipping that makes them affordable, more so than a wonderoo v2 oopppps i really didnt need to know
> 
> lol btw im happy to look into setting up mass orders of issys if people want once we move ( i'll be there from mid march ) lol that is if i can do it for cheaper than their shipping costs

Yeah,k my SIL lives over there and I'm looking at whether it's worth getting our Issy order shipped to her and then get her to sent it to me. Does anyone fancy weighing an issy for me and letting me know how big it is??!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I use stretchies with a Flip or WN wrap at night- i boost them with other bamboo inserts though. they work sooooo well and I no longer have to change him during the middle of the night feed. I've got a WNNN on its way to me to try out, too.


I cant count the cost as I bought some brand new and some preloved but I reckon its worth about £400 ish :blush:

I might get a totsbots stretchie to try for the night time as well as my little lambs :)


----------



## jms895

Jetters you have made me feel a bit better!

Sooooo.... I want to try a flip but dont understand?? :shrug: help!

I got my WNSS in huckleberry with Silver snowflakes.......... gorgeous! :cloud9: I now what a green and red with xmas stockings on and the Biohazard :D


----------



## mandarhino

I just added mine up. It could be worse 

x4 Issy Bears
x4 WNOS (counting the 3 that have yet to arrive)
x3 medium Ittis 
x1 large Itti (very likely to sell shortly)
x2 Mini Lalas (probably going to sell)
x10 BG V3s (roughly)
x6 Pop-ins - used as night nappies (may sell 2 of them)
x1 Patootie nappy (ordered off Etsy, yet to arrive)
x2 Pumpkin Pants soakers

She's nearly grown out of the medium Ittis and she keeps taking the Bumgenius aplix off so I'll probably put them away very soon until the next baby. So I'll hardly have any nappies left then. 

The medium Ittis have really lasted btw. I got my first one when she was around 4 months or so and she still fits in it at nearly 16 months.


----------



## Mynx

Up until recently I had 60 nappies, but I think I have around 50, that includes nappies still to come thru the post :D I have no idea what they're worth either as most of em are preloved - do you count the value as being what you would have paid from new? 

I think I might be ordering another custom WNOS in the next week or so too! I wanna wait tho till my current order is done first ;) Having seen AG's Transformers nappy, I'm actually really tempted to get a girlie version of it! But that will be our 3rd project I think :haha:


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> I just added mine up. It could be worse
> 
> x4 Issy Bears
> x4 WNOS (counting the 3 that have yet to arrive)
> x3 medium Ittis
> x1 large Itti (very likely to sell shortly)
> *x2 Mini Lalas (probably going to sell)*
> x10 BG V3s (roughly)
> x6 Pop-ins - used as night nappies (may sell 2 of them)
> x1 Patootie nappy (ordered off Etsy, yet to arrive)
> x2 Pumpkin Pants soakers
> 
> She's nearly grown out of the medium Ittis and she keeps taking the Bumgenius aplix off so I'll probably put them away very soon until the next baby. So I'll hardly have any nappies left then.
> 
> The medium Ittis have really lasted btw. I got my first one when she was around 4 months or so and she still fits in it at nearly 16 months.

Ooooooo I'm on a quest to build my MLL stash up... currently I have 2 - 1 on the shelf and one in the post :haha: 

What patterns are they hun?


----------



## jms895

I have 40 nappies for both babies up to yet! So not many really then!


----------



## Jetters

I put the cost on my spreadsheet of exactly what I paid, inc postage x


----------



## mandarhino

The Mini Lalas are Divine and Fleur de Lis. I keep humming and hawing over whether to keep them. They are so pretty but they're not going to get worn much as I'm converting to poppers. I can let you know if I decide either way?


----------



## jms895

Me too I counted the lot and its about 320.

I need help ladies, am designing a Xmas nappy and want deep red / green minkee nappy but need to chose emroidery what do you think of

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_240&products_id=2223

or

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_240&products_id=2179

or

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_242&products_id=3709

or

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_242&products_id=3709

or

https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_238&products_id=2271


And do you think it may be better to order as a wrap? Though I not ordered a WN wrap before? HELP? :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Im too scared to add up the total :haha:

jms flips are a wrap that has flaps inside you just tuck the insert into google them and look at the images :)

Also I like the tree embroidery and I think a wrap then it can be worn all day :D


----------



## Jetters

Yay two of my WNs are in the latest WN photo on fb :happydance:


----------



## jms895

Jetters :dance: I will have to have a look in a bit, which ones are they?

I love love love my snowflakes one it loooooks soooo classy! :D

Thanks Lliena, I am thinking a wrap! Do you think PUL or fleece? I only have fleece that I use for night, not used a PUL yet for Caine (only have some for baby)


----------



## Lliena

I spotted them earlier :D FB is being well poo tonight!


----------



## Hen

Is anyone else having trouble with facebook this evening, or is it just me?


----------



## jms895

I forgot this one https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_294_234_239&products_id=2270


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Jetters :dance: I will have to have a look in a bit, which ones are they?
> 
> I love love love my snowflakes one it loooooks soooo classy! :D
> 
> Thanks Lliena, I am thinking a wrap! Do you think PUL or fleece? I only have fleece that I use for night, not used a PUL yet for Caine (only have some for baby)

Hmm I dunno I think possibly pul lined its gonna be on all day. Depends what nappies you would put it over if its already waterproofed ones then id go for fleece if not pul :)


----------



## Lliena

Hen said:


> Is anyone else having trouble with facebook this evening, or is it just me?

Everyone is I think hun , I certainly am!


----------



## jms895

I not been on FB for a bit :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

Sent you a pm hun with pic of the sling :)


----------



## lynnikins

i have a small stash not including prefolds

6 FuzziBunz lrg and xlg
3 Ebay cheapies (including one waiting from Mynx and one waiting on shipping from China)
2 Lollipop Lrg
1 BBSS Camo Lrg
Ive also got 1 WNNN being held for me and a WNAI2 insert coming for me in the post

i think thats all of them lol
then i have a full Med and full Lrg set of Cotton Bottoms prefolds with 5 wraps in each size i think its about 15-20 prefolds in each size id have to do a count to be sure lol


----------



## jms895

Thanks Lliena, just pondering over evergreen gelato or ruby red minkee for Xmas WRAP :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i like the tree one hunni its really nice and would look great on a dark background or on white the presents i reckon would look proper lush on a evergreen background 
and id go for a PUL wrap that way it can go over any nappy and you can save other pretty nappys for christmas eve n boxing day


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Thanks Lliena, just pondering over evergreen gelato or ruby red minkee for Xmas WRAP :rofl:

:rofl: I have one sat in my basket waiting to be checked out in a few weeks when I have some more money ;)


----------



## jms895

Thanks both :D

Oooooh decisions decisions!


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> The Mini Lalas are Divine and Fleur de Lis. I keep humming and hawing over whether to keep them. They are so pretty but they're not going to get worn much as I'm converting to poppers. I can let you know if I decide either way?

That would be great hun plz :) I have the Fleur one already so the Divine would be the one I'd buy :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Jetters, hun the 2 totsbots and insert arrived today, thank you :hugs: 

Sjbno1, the MLL also arrived, thanks hun :D 

And Hen, the WNOS arrived yesterday, thank you! :D

And I just recieved an email saying my custom WNOS has been posted!!!! Wooohoo!!! I paid for first class too so I hope to get it tomorrow or Monday :happydance:


----------



## jms895

I odered another WNNN today and a custom WNOS :blush:

I think I need to try a FLIP anyone want to sell me one :flower:


----------



## Mynx

I just saw a pic of Evie's new custom on the Wee Notions FB...so excited now!!! It looks gorgeous :cloud9:

Definately gonna be ordering another one soon!


----------



## jms895

Yay :dance:

I have been searching for a Xmas material soaker and cant find anywhere :(


----------



## Hen

hoorah, glad to hear the WNOS arrived safely.

Just totted how many nappies I have and got a teensy tiny bit scared!! How do I have 57 nappies? how the hell did that happen???? an;d if I have 57 nappies (admittedly with about 6 or 7 in the post somewhere on their way to me) where are they all? there's a load drying on the airer and some in the bucket, (oh and 5 BBOS/SS waiting for prewash) but there's only about 10 in the rack, I'm confuzzled!!!


----------



## jms895

I took Llienas advice and did the same today! I have 53 including about5 or 6 wraps so 40 odd nappies for 2 babies and spent £347! but I got a bit back, will get HIP grant and £25 off council so doesnt seem to bad then!


----------



## xerinx

I have-

fitteds-

18 mutts
5 HL
2 DNF
1 LLS
1 HO
3 TB
5 Bamboozles
1 Clwt twt
1 raven tree
1 covered caboose
1 wnnl
1 gurilla fluff

pockets/aio

5 animal print ebay cheapies
2 funky nappies
2 bg
1 smart nappy
1 mutt
1 bottom bumpers
1 monk n bear
4 wnss
1 wnos
1 MLL
3 cushies
1 baby blush

So quite a few!! :D


----------



## jms895

You do have alot Erin! :D


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> You do have alot Erin! :D

I did have ALOT more!! But i curbed the addiction slightly now!!


----------



## jms895

Now help me curb mine :D


----------



## xerinx

Ummmmm sorry i wish i could but if you dont buy nappies then i might!


----------



## Hen

I've seen some really really beautiful fitteds recently, but I just don't get it! why buy gorgeous nappies that you have to cover up??!! What am I missing?


----------



## Jetters

^ me too. but i have since realised it's cos they fit so well and are awesome for heavy wetters... i love my bitti boos but need a decent good looking wrap to go over the top- seems a shame to put boring flip wraps over them.


----------



## xerinx

I love fitteds they fit perfect and i get double the cuteness!! And using longies to match too i love!! Heres a pic of logan in a matching nappy, t shirt and longies set! - 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs669.snc4/60941_1532092216907_1072823694_31561724_3291877_n.jpg

And the nappy under it- 

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs675.snc4/61487_1527377739048_1072823694_31552885_2117936_n.jpg

I dont get any leaks at all with fitteds and i swear by them!! I never understood them untill i used them either!!


----------



## Hen

hmmm, I'm still not convinced! I hide our boring nappies under clothes but I like to *look* at the pretty ones! plus most fitteds seem to be poppers, bleurgh


----------



## xerinx

Wait untill your LO can undo aplix!! I hated poppers now i dont own any aplix as logan takes his nappy off and has done for the last 2 months!!


----------



## Hen

Must say I'm not lkooking forward to that, but Lotties such a strange shape that poppers don't seem to fit anywhere!!


----------



## jessabella

jms895 said:


> Now help me curb mine :D


Oh no problem at all..I can help you...ie take whatever you dont need off your hands!!:haha:


----------



## Jetters

I have wayyyyyyyyyy more nappies than I need and yet I keep getting into new addictions. Like, I just bought an itti bitti boo to try and LOVE it so now i'll have to get more AND some nice wraps for over the top... why did I bother?! I have over 50 nappies that work fabulously :dohh:

My name is Jetters and I am a cloth addict... sigh.


----------



## Eala

Gosh :shock:

I don't feel so much of an addict now :blush: I've got a few more nappies on the way, and when I have them I will have 28 nappies, including 4 dedicated night nappies. So 24 for daily use.

I wouldn't have anywhere to put another 22 nappies :rofl: Not to mention they'd hardly ever get used, as my LO is older and doesn't need changing so often!

Actually, this thread has been a huge help, as when I said to my DH that some people have between 50 and 70 nappies, he agreed that I'm not as bad as I could be about buying nappies :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx said:


> I just saw a pic of Evie's new custom on the Wee Notions FB...so excited now!!! It looks gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Definately gonna be ordering another one soon!

Assuming hers is the one that says Evie on it :dohh: - I'm getting one with that same cat on it! I've asked for them to do the cat in orange and am really curious to see what it will look like. Really like the look of the cat and it has made me very excited to see mine.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I have 50 nappies and i don't know how it happened!

Is it sad that i got excited about sunshine today because i know my nappies will dry? :blush:


----------



## jms895

Jessabella I may sell some soon not sure if I can bear it tho!

I love poppers! Aplix just tend to go 'scruffy' i think :shrug:


----------



## Hen

Dopeyjopey said:


> I have 50 nappies and i don't know how it happened!
> 
> Is it sad that i got excited about sunshine today because i know my nappies will dry? :blush:

Not even slightly sad. I've jsut done a nappy wash despite the bucket not being full because I knew they would dry!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

My washing line is broken :grr:


----------



## Hen

too many nappies ;) :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im thinking i need a custom nappy for myself (transformers one was made for OH lol) jut trying to decide on a poshbugs or a WN


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I just saw a pic of Evie's new custom on the Wee Notions FB...so excited now!!! It looks gorgeous :cloud9:
> 
> Definately gonna be ordering another one soon!
> 
> Assuming hers is the one that says Evie on it :dohh: - I'm getting one with that same cat on it! I've asked for them to do the cat in orange and am really curious to see what it will look like. Really like the look of the cat and it has made me very excited to see mine.Click to expand...

Yes that's Evie's custom :D It arrived this morning!!! :happydance: So it's in the washing machine now having it's first prewash .... she'll probably get her first outing in it tomorrow or Monday.. then I shall take an action shot of her in it!! It's sooooooo soft too, it's gorgeous. Cant wait to get cracking on another one but funds mean that I'll have to wait for a couple of weeks :(


----------



## Mynx

Frecklesonear, just to let you know that the insert came this morning :D Thank you! 

Girls who bought nappies from me, they've been posted now :D


----------



## mandarhino

Hanging out in her Itti cow print and new Ebay baby legs and carrying the new Issy inserts about. She is loving the rainbow baby legs. 

The bad news is I put her in one of her new Issys this morning and she immediately took it off. Poppers are no problem it seems. So much for my cunning plan to switch over to poppered nappies. Still it is getting cold and that means vests so I suppose I can keep her nappies on that way. On the upside, she's very taken with the prints i choose. She pulled them out of the nappy box and was wandering about the house with them.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2488.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Jetters

She is MEGA cute!! lol at her opening the poppers :rofl:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

mandarhino said:


> Hanging out in her Itti cow print and new Ebay baby legs and carrying the new Issy inserts about. She is loving the rainbow baby legs.
> 
> The bad news is I put her in one of her new Issys this morning and she immediately took it off. Poppers are no problem it seems. So much for my cunning plan to switch over to poppered nappies. Still it is getting cold and that means vests so I suppose I can keep her nappies on that way. On the upside, she's very taken with the prints i choose. She pulled them out of the nappy box and was wandering about the house with them.

Ah we want a wheeleybug for Adams christmas!! Are they any good? Its the tiger one we're getting too. Its too cute x


----------



## mandarhino

Yes she totally loves her wheeleybug. I managed to get it half price in a Tesco sale so it was a bargain. However, we gave to her for her first birthday before she started walking (it is not recommended for non walkers). She used it as a walker and it gave her loads of confidence as she was circling round corners and going really fast. Within two weeks she started walking. 

But she still hasn't really got that you're supposed to sit on it. She does sometimes but generally not for very long. I did wonder if she was too short to move it with her legs but I'm not sure. That said she loves it, constantly moves about with it and often tries to carry things around on it - stuffed animals, etc. 

Maybe she'll get the scooting aspect of it soon.


----------



## lynnikins

my toddler likes carrying his lollipop nappys around the house he brings them to me and we talk about which colour is which lol hes learning the importance of keeping them on, ( ie with a nappy on mummy flicking his butt doesnt hurt lol )


----------



## jms895

We have had toxic poohs all day :( Every nappy! So sick of bloody teething and Caine being poorly bless him :(


----------



## jms895

Hen said:


> too many nappies ;) :D

I think it may be! :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

What are teething poos like compared to newborn bf poo?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just the same, but lumpier with solids :sick:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:sick: i so hope my stomach can hack that!


----------



## jms895

And they absolutely STINK :sick:

He has had about 8 today now and his bum is soooo sore :nope:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

jms895 said:


> And they absolutely STINK :sick:
> 
> He has had about 8 today now and his bum is soooo sore :nope:

Aww wee mite :hugs:

I hate teething poos :grr:


----------



## jms895

Already had one this morning again :(

He got his new huckleberry snowflakes custom on at the mo so am awaiting an explosion!


----------



## Jetters

oooh lets see a pic!


----------



## jen1604

mandarhino said:


> Hanging out in her Itti cow print and new Ebay baby legs and carrying the new Issy inserts about. She is loving the rainbow baby legs.
> 
> The bad news is I put her in one of her new Issys this morning and she immediately took it off. Poppers are no problem it seems. So much for my cunning plan to switch over to poppered nappies. Still it is getting cold and that means vests so I suppose I can keep her nappies on that way. On the upside, she's very taken with the prints i choose. She pulled them out of the nappy box and was wandering about the house with them.

She is sooo cute :cloud9: 

I am currently trying to restrain myself from buying more Issys,they just have the best prints!!xx


----------



## jms895

Caine's new custom WNSS Huckleberry Gelato Snowflakes :D
 



Attached Files:







SDC11540.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 8









SDC11539.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lliena

Aww thats gorgeous :D


----------



## Jetters

Love it jms!!! :D x


----------



## jms895

Thanks! I justified it as a 'winter' nappy and not just Christmas :D

Excuse bed hed, not brushed Caine's hair bad mummy :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

aww thats a lush nappy hun


----------



## jms895

Thanks! Ordered another 2 WNNN yesterday and an ebay cheapy :blush:


----------



## Guppy051708

Hey girls, my lo seems to be getting raw down below. I think it's from the moisture being obtained from the wet wipes and the rubbing. It's def. NOT a diaper rash. Anyways, I know you cant use creams/gels/ointments as those are water repellants and will ruin the diaper or cause them not to work properly. But is baby powder ok to use? :shrug: if it's not, what do you use or what can I use for this issue?


----------



## lynnikins

some nappy free time hun and i do use nappy cream but only with a paper liner to stop it getting on the nappy


----------



## pandv

Can I join the fluffy bum club? I have ordered 4 nappies so far but have my eye on a few more. Got to go get LO's jabs so going to put some bids on some ebay cheapies and hope for the best while we're out.


----------



## lynnikins

good luck with them i keep being outbid as i have a max bid of whats in my PP account which isnt much lol less than what they normally go for and if theres p&p then that limits me even more lol


----------



## Guppy051708

I keep getting outbid too :wacko:
Sometimes I swear those stores on eBay has a computer program to outbid you :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Guppy051708 said:


> Hey girls, my lo seems to be getting raw down below. I think it's from the moisture being obtained from the wet wipes and the rubbing. It's def. NOT a diaper rash. Anyways, I know you cant use creams/gels/ointments as those are water repellants and will ruin the diaper or cause them not to work properly. But is baby powder ok to use? :shrug: if it's not, what do you use or what can I use for this issue?


Could try going down the reuseable wipe route? I noticed Avalon was getting like that when I used disposable wipes so I switched to fleecey ones and she doesnt get it any more :)


----------



## jms895

Welcome Pandv!

I just tried new ebay seller and when Iwas outbid and lost they sent me a second chance offer for same as my max bid :thumbup:
You have to bid in $ tho.

good_seller03 x


----------



## Lliena

ooh thats useful to know :D


----------



## pandv

Well I won 3 out of 4 of my auctions so not bad going. I have 5 ebay cheapies coming now so should probably not order anymore until we see if they work - but they have such cute patterns lol.


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Welcome Pandv!
> 
> I just tried new ebay seller and when Iwas outbid and lost they sent me a second chance offer for same as my max bid :thumbup:
> You have to bid in $ tho.
> 
> good_seller03 x

Hmm is saying it cant find the seller when I try on ebay search? :)


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> Welcome Pandv!
> 
> I just tried new ebay seller and when Iwas outbid and lost they sent me a second chance offer for same as my max bid :thumbup:
> You have to bid in $ tho.
> 
> good_seller03 x


Thats the seller i won 2 nappies with last night :D


----------



## Lliena

Ooh found them now :D


----------



## dougie

i cant find that seller :/


----------



## Guppy051708

sweet! im gonna go find the seller too :)
Do the eBay cheapies work? :shrug:" I ordered a cow pattern one but havnt recieved it in the mail yet.

Lliena, did you buy or make your fleece wipes? if you made them, i have no clue :dohh: any advice? If you purchased them, where and how much $$$?

oh yeah, sometimes i cant find particular sellers but generally if you type the seller & "eBay" into google you can find em that way :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Its good_seller 0 03 without the gaps for some reason b+b edits out a 0?! ;)

Guppy just get half a meter of fleece off ebay/from a material shop and cut it up into rectangles :D


----------



## Guppy051708

Thanks hun! Will def do that! 
Sorry to be a pain in the neck (especially if there is already a thread on here about it, as i havnt searched it yet), but how do you make the solution and what about cleaning them? do you just throw them in the wash with your cloth diapers? :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

Throw them in with the nappies and I use a tiny squirt of my organic baby wash in a spray bottle mixed with water and then spray it onto the wipe. :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Thank you! :flower:


----------



## jms895

You found the seller? I just bought a gorgeous round circles patterned one :D Really nice!


----------



## Lliena

Yep found :D


----------



## Guppy051708

I havn't been able to find it :dohh:
can someone please copy and paste the link in here?


----------



## Lliena

Guppy051708 said:


> I havn't been able to find it :dohh:
> can someone please copy and paste the link in here?

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/cloth-diaper-nappy

:thumbup:


----------



## jms895

OMG I I got 9 nappies on way :shock:
Flip
Pop In
BG Organic
3 WNNN
2 WNOS
ebay cheapie

Someone ban me :dohh:


----------



## jms895

OK I think I need to sell some :dohh:

Would anyone be interested in a Lollipop yellow, pop and n grow do you think?

Still got the bambinex x 2 XL AIO

Am also thinking of selling a cushie tushie Spotty dog, and maybe giraffe :nope:


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> OK I think I need to sell some :dohh:
> 
> Would anyone be interested in a Lollipop yellow, pop and n grow do you think?
> 
> Still got the bambinex x 2 XL AIO
> 
> Am also thinking of selling a cushie tushie Spotty dog, and maybe giraffe :nope:

Maybe interested in the cushies! But more for swaps as a bit poor these next few days!!


----------



## jms895

I am poor too need some pennies :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> I am poor too need some pennies :rofl:

How much you after? And would you hold them till weds for me? (student loans arrive so nappy spree!!)


----------



## dougie

do any of you lovely ladies wash with eco balls?


----------



## Eala

Dougie - I know that LittlePants really rates ecoballs. There's no detergent build-up so no need for strip washing, which sounds great! I've got a huge box of powder to work through before I even think about switching, but it's something I've considered :)


----------



## jms895

Not tried eco balls! 

Erin - what do you reckon, you want both cushies? I need to part with some stuff but its heartbreaking! :(


----------



## xerinx

See ive paid different amounts for cushies varying from £15 for 2 (preloved obviously!) up to new which was £17.50!

So its up to you hun how much are you after for both?


----------



## jms895

I will have a think and put them on tomorrow or Wed, may get a few together xx


----------



## xerinx

Please let me have dibs on cushies!! (im loving the fit on logan!) Was gonna buy some new ones on friday at a nappucino but would rather buy them off you!!


----------



## jms895

Before I sell on CNT or here do any of you lovely ladies want to buy an AIO white BG small, brand new never used? Not even pre washed? £9 posted x


----------



## jms895

Have pm'd you xx
 



Attached Files:







SDC11543.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 4









SDC11542.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3









SDC11541.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## xerinx

Yes please hun :D can you pm me your pp and i will send it over weds morning for you :D xx


----------



## jms895

Ladies am selling some nappies here:

https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-d...olipop-swaddlebees-tots-bots.html#post7062078 :flower:


----------



## jms895

I am wondering whether to try a Muttaqin (sp?) they look fab :D


----------



## xerinx

Ooooo i love mutts!! I have about 20!! (maybe more :blush: ) They are such a good fit!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey Ladys what kind of Laundry soap do you use to wash your nappies in?
and how many times should I wash a nappy to get its absorbency up?


----------



## Mynx

Microfibre inserts only really need the one prewash to get rid of the manufacturing chemicals, but bamboo and hemp should have a good few washes. Another way of doing it is to soak them overnight, that apparently helps get the absorbancy up :thumbup: 

As for detergent, I use Surf with Essential Oils, and I always do an extra rinse. That seems to work well for us :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

thanks!
I had to clue about the pre washing I have only seen in said on here
and Can I use Lyrik's normal soap just use a smaller amount?
She is allergic to anything else I try


----------



## Mynx

Definately, as long as it doesnt contain an added fabric softener, it'll be fine! I usually use a quarter of the dose I'd use in a normal clothes wash :thumbup:


----------



## Guppy051708

I use Naturally Allens (i think thats what its called :dohh:)
Its a completely natural detergent so Isaiah has done well with it :thumbup:
I only use 2TBS and even that seems to be a little too much! (I have an HE washer though, but still you dont need much at all!) It is working great thus far, the only thing is that you have to order it online as i havn't seen it in stores. But you can buy a super big bottle of it. I anticipate i wont be needing to purchase it for another year! (i ONLY use it on the diapers and inserts). GL!


----------



## Eala

I met another fluffy parent today :dance: It was so cool, I was at my LO's swimming lesson. I haven't been on Tuesdays for a while, as usually we go on Saturdays now. Anyways, there was a Dad there with a little girl, who was adorable. As we were getting the babies dry at the end (which we do on poolside as the changing rooms are freezing!), I saw that he was putting the baby in a fluffy nappy! (BumGenius V3, as it happens :rofl:). I was like "Ooh, fluffy bum!" and he looked up and smiled at me. Turns out that they had used their nappies for their first child as well (who is I guess about 5 or so?). It was really cool to meet someone totally new and random who is into cloth. (Rather than knowing them on here first, iykwim!). He was admiring my HL AI2 :rofl:


----------



## Guppy051708

:rofl: Thats funny! Im jelous! haha, i used to be friends with two ladies who were fluffy bum parents but then we moved away. Havn't found any yet. Though hopefully i will soon as i attend a new parents support group. Some great ladies, but i havn't seen any fluffy bummers yet :( 

so question, with the cloth wipes, if you cut fleece or flannel or whatever material you use, do you have to sew the edges so they dont fray from the washer/dryer? Im not sure i have enough time to sew all of those! Also, how many should i make? I dont really know how many i would need to get through one day/night. :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

Fleece doesnt fray hun so it doesnt need sewing. I made about 40/50 from a meter of the fleece :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay for more fluffy bums :D

I only know one outside BnB :haha:


----------



## Guppy051708

Lliena said:


> Fleece doesnt fray hun so it doesnt need sewing. I made about 40/50 from a meter of the fleece :D

thanks! youre a doll :flower:
think we will make trip to Maine (we live on the New Hampshire-Maine border in the States). They have a fantastic fabric shop :D 

i won 5 eBay cheepies last night! :dance: bout time! lol
the 1 auction was for 4 cloth diapers in animal print. the other was blue w. white stars. i really hope they work bc they r super cute! :cloud9:

to those w. boys, were do u get cute patterned nappies for ure little guy? Besides eBay i mean...and is there some website where you can buy and sell nappies (not BnB)?


----------



## jms895

Outside of Bnb I know one and she works with me and got me started but no one else understands and think I am crackers :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

I actually know quite a few but most of them are being more sensible and not going overboard on the fancy nappies. I have hopefully just converted a friend who gave birth yesterday. She's going to start out with Ebay cheapies and see how it goes from there.


----------



## Guppy051708

girls, i have a new problem :wacko:
so Z (isaiah) never had leaks before but recently his legs got chubbier. so we readjusted the legs one size bigger (as the size he was previously in is now too small). The problem is that his diaper is leaking now but we cant change the size down 1 otherwise it hurts his legs. any advice? (they are FuzziBunz One Size Pocket diaper if that helps):shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

im working on a couple of friends of mine one has a couple of nappies already but doesnt use them much i have a few friends back home that are cloth bum freaks like me though


----------



## jms895

Someone pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee buy some nappies off me :flower:


----------



## Lliena

I got a bbos aplix from cnt the other day and it came today and I put it on Avalon and omg the fit is perfect! Looks like another addiciton right there..... :haha:


----------



## jms895

Lliena :rofl: I never tried a BB, so you can recommend? :D


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena :rofl: I never tried a BB, so you can recommend? :D

Yeah they are sooo soft! I wanted to try one cheaper before I splashed out on one new in case they didnt work well but omg they do! I have been in love with the tanzanite colour one for ages so now I know they work Im gonna get her one next week I think :D


----------



## jms895

Pic? :D


----------



## Guppy051708

BB= Blueberry, right? :dohh:
I really want one (they look so cute and soft!) but man! are they ever expensive! Wish cloth diapering was more common in the States! Then maybe there would be an exchange site or something and i could buy them used.


----------



## jms895

Guppy surely there is a site somewhere like this?

But if you exchange here postage should only be about £2.50 ish for a nappy if you swap and sell with us :flower:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Pic? :D


I'll put one in the show off thread in a minute when i have got it off my phone :)

Guppy yep blueberry they are expensive here too £22.50 brand new so I wont be getting too many! Although my child benefit for Avalon is for nappies atm to help build my stash :haha:


----------



## jms895

Lliena, BUILD your stash! I thought it was well built! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena, BUILD your stash! I thought it was well built! :rofl:


:blush: It is but I want more, Im always swapping and selling stuff too so it changes weekly :rofl:

Have put pic in the show off thread :)


----------



## Hen

I LLLLUUUURRRRVVVEEE BB. particularly the SS ones. Was so upset when I discovered they'd stopped making them. the OS ones are fab too.


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> I got a bbos aplix from cnt the other day and it came today and I put it on Avalon and omg the fit is perfect! Looks like another addiciton right there..... :haha:

Once again, we are mirroring each other!!! :hugs:

I also got one preloved off CNT the other day and looooooove it- new addiction forming!!!- perfect fit! I'd totally have a whole BB stash if I could :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Oh and I only love it cos its aplix- I know when he's bigger i'll prefer snaps, but as it is I hate them! I can only get good fits on nappies that have aplix.


----------



## Hen

but you can get BBOS poppers too!!! IT's perfect!!


----------



## sahara

aplix rocks - everything fits better, but Leo is already too intruiged by his nappies to have too much aplix. I do have my wee notion halloween nappy coming in aplix tho :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> I got a bbos aplix from cnt the other day and it came today and I put it on Avalon and omg the fit is perfect! Looks like another addiciton right there..... :haha:
> 
> Once again, we are mirroring each other!!! :hugs:
> 
> I also got one preloved off CNT the other day and looooooove it- new addiction forming!!!- perfect fit! I'd totally have a whole BB stash if I could :blush:Click to expand...

Hehehe You got one from the same person as me I think on there. James got home tonight and he was like ooh thats my favourite so far then I told him how much they cost new and he said hmm less favourite now :rofl:

I agree with the aplix giving a better fit over snaps for sure! Yes down the line I'll prob regret saying that but hey i can then sell on my aplix to get snaps when the time comes so everyones a winner :haha:


----------



## Hen

I must say Lottie's started to notice the sound of aplix and looks interested. should I be worrying yet :lol:


----------



## dougie

is it just me that gets a better fit from poppers then? :/
i find applix never stays where i put it and louie can undo it SO easily
he can undo his LLs underneath the wrap - he has very clever little fingers!


----------



## jms895

I wish I never registered to CNT another addiction :dohh:

Gorgeous pic Lliena!


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> I wish I never registered to CNT another addiction :dohh:
> 
> Gorgeous pic Lliena!

I know what you mean having cnt is like having double the temptation of pretty things, and is also how I managed to spend £40 in 2 days on 2 wn wraps and a brand new puddlekins night nappy to try :blush::haha:


----------



## sahara

cnt is a nightmare. i have spent waaaay too much on there recently:dohh:


----------



## jms895

I am soooo bad so I need to sell some more :(

My spreadsheet it seemingly looking more justified now I have my HIP grant on the way :D


----------



## jms895

dougie said:


> is it just me that gets a better fit from poppers then? :/
> i find applix never stays where i put it and louie can undo it SO easily
> he can undo his LLs underneath the wrap - he has very clever little fingers!

Nope me too! I am not sure if its cos Caine is skinny but I prefer poppers :D


----------



## dougie

lou is FAR from skinny haha but i definately prefer them
ive not bought any aplix in ages


----------



## Eala

I prefer poppers too :)

We had aplix with our first Ebay cheapy nappies yonks ago, but these days it's poppers all the way!

Oddly, Romilly is a skinny minny too, so maybe there is something to that :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Caine was in medium nappies until 3 months ago :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol poppers all the way in my house, i love BBSS on Nate pity they are so hard to get hold of lol, we have only a few aplix that i regularly use and those are my trusty lollipops for Nate caus they go under his clothes and caus they are pretty he leaves them on lol


----------



## Mynx

I absolutely LOVE my BBOS aplix!!! I think I have 10 now? My intention is get as many of the prints as I possibly can :rofl: And only one of them I've bought from brand new. I've always been a fan of aplix.. when I first started on cloth we had ebay cheapies (poppers) and Bum Genius (aplix) and I always prefered putting the BG on her as I get such a good fit from them! She has narrow hips and chunky legs so poppers arent ideal for that kind of shape lol! 

I just ordered another custom WNOS :happydance: It's minky flower child in tropical white on the front and minky white dotty on the back with a skull and cross bones embroidery which I've asked for them to fill in with the flower child fabric if possible. I dont have enough white based nappies, most of mine are brightly coloured or mad patterns all over (apart from my BG which I put under trousers lol) so it'll be nice to have a white bummed nappy which is still pretty :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?

I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers! 

You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Do you go out with her in a long sleeve shirt and babylegs?
Are they as warm as pants?
and I guess if she has a blanky on her then she should be fine!


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?
> 
> I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers!
> 
> You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:Click to expand...

Its soo hard to find baby vests without poppers I have looked and looked!As i guess essentialy a vest without poppers is a tshirt :)


----------



## lynnikins

id always put them in an "outfit" to go out but if its warm where we are going then they get stripped down to shirt and nappy lol


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I always like to dress Lyrik up I have SO many clothes that people gave me 
and I want to use them I just LOVE the nappies I bought I want to show them off.
But I guess i can show them off at home!:) 

By poppers do you mean snaps?


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> Do you go out with her in a long sleeve shirt and babylegs?
> Are they as warm as pants?
> and I guess if she has a blanky on her then she should be fine!

They are pretty warm as pants yeah :) But now the weather's getting colder, I'd usually put a pair of trousers/leggings to go out in the buggy and then take em off when we get back into the warm :)


----------



## Mynx

Yes Callie hun, poppers are snaps :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?
> 
> I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers!
> 
> You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo hard to find baby vests without poppers I have looked and looked!As i guess essentialy a vest without poppers is a tshirt :)Click to expand...

I'd like to find the packs of vests that they do for older girls, but in baby sizes. You know, the old fashioned type with the days of the week on them :lol:


----------



## xerinx

ive been really bad over the last 24 hours ive bought-

3 custom wn's
1 cushie (preloved)
1 issy (new)
4 cushies (new)
1 blueberry onesize (preloved)
wool shorties (preloved)
1 HL (preloved)
neppula wrap (preloved)

And there was me saying i had put a curb on my addiction!!! :rofl:

Im also learing to knit so i can knit longies for my lil man!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Mynx said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Do you go out with her in a long sleeve shirt and babylegs?
> Are they as warm as pants?
> and I guess if she has a blanky on her then she should be fine!
> 
> They are pretty warm as pants yeah :) But now the weather's getting colder, I'd usually put a pair of trousers/leggings to go out in the buggy and then take em off when we get back into the warm :)Click to expand...

I will have to get Lyrik some babyLegs :)
And since I am home ALOT I will be able to use them lots~
Not driving really sucks:)

and i have been so confused about the poppers and snaps!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

xerinx said:


> ive been really bad over the last 24 hours ive bought-
> 
> 3 custom wn's
> 1 cushie (preloved)
> 1 issy (new)
> 4 cushies (new)
> 1 blueberry onesize (preloved)
> wool shorties (preloved)
> 1 HL (preloved)
> neppula wrap (preloved)
> 
> And there was me saying i had put a curb on my addiction!!! :rofl:
> 
> Im also learing to knit so i can knit longies for my lil man!

At least most are preloved:)


----------



## xerinx

only 3 nappies are preloved! and 8 new!! ooooppps!!


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?
> 
> I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers!
> 
> You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo hard to find baby vests without poppers I have looked and looked!As i guess essentialy a vest without poppers is a tshirt :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to find the packs of vests that they do for older girls, but in baby sizes. You know, the old fashioned type with the days of the week on them :lol:Click to expand...

Yep i think there is a definate market for them especially for cloth bummed babies who dont want their bums hidden away underneath the vests while still small... hmm wahm idea? :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

xerinx said:


> only 3 nappies are preloved! and 8 new!! ooooppps!!

Oh man I did not read the one that were x 4 Lol
At least its stuff your your baby any not silly things you dont really need:)


----------



## sahara

oooo what custom wn have you ordered Erin


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?
> 
> I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers!
> 
> You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo hard to find baby vests without poppers I have looked and looked!As i guess essentialy a vest without poppers is a tshirt :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to find the packs of vests that they do for older girls, but in baby sizes. You know, the old fashioned type with the days of the week on them :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep i think there is a definate market for them especially for cloth bummed babies who dont want their bums hidden away underneath the vests while still small... hmm wahm idea? :DClick to expand...

You know what, I was actually thinking of adapting the popper vests that I have now, I have so many of them for now and when she's bigger, it seems a shame to let them go unworn. I might just cut the bottoms off and hem them.. seems easy enough.. now just to try and remember how to use my sewing machine :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

sahara said:


> oooo what custom wn have you ordered Erin

I have a wnnl coming thats lime and lime bubble minkee half cut with robots on bum, an wnss thats got a monkey tower on bum, monkey border on front and it says mummy's little monkey ad thats in mocha and yellow minkee half cut and a black one with skulls border cut and a skull on bum :D

:happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I really like my "fun"nappies but she is always wearing pants.
> How do you guys "display" your nice nappies?
> 
> I usually put a long sleeved (short in the summer) top on with a pair of babylegs or if it's warm, which it usually is in our flat, she'll be bare legged lol! Either that, or she'll wear one of those dungaree dress type things. I dont put vests on her and now the weather is getting colder, I might have to start looking around for baby vests that dont have poppers!
> 
> You can get cheap babylegs off Ebay for a fraction of the price of the branded ones :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Its soo hard to find baby vests without poppers I have looked and looked!As i guess essentialy a vest without poppers is a tshirt :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to find the packs of vests that they do for older girls, but in baby sizes. You know, the old fashioned type with the days of the week on them :lol:Click to expand...
> 
> Yep i think there is a definate market for them especially for cloth bummed babies who dont want their bums hidden away underneath the vests while still small... hmm wahm idea? :DClick to expand...
> 
> You know what, I was actually thinking of adapting the popper vests that I have now, I have so many of them for now and when she's bigger, it seems a shame to let them go unworn. I might just cut the bottoms off and hem them.. seems easy enough.. now just to try and remember how to use my sewing machine :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah im thinking of doing that too or wonder webbing rather than sewing! Or finding someone to do it for me and paying them haha!


----------



## Mynx

Aaaah wonder web is even better! And easier lol!!


----------



## xerinx

Its easy peasy ladies!! (wonderweb would be easier but would cost money!! sewing them is free!!)


----------



## Lliena

I suck at sewing though :haha:


----------



## Hen

The advantage of an antique sewing machine! no parts to go wrong and really easy to use. downside is I only have one stitch and no reverse option!!


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> I suck at sewing though :haha:

Only gotta sew in straight lines hun!! I suck at knitting but im trying!!


----------



## Lliena

Im good at knitting :D It also may help if I had a sewing machine :haha:


----------



## xerinx

I started learning last ight so im useless!! Well ive managed to do 2 inches worth so far! And yep a sewing machine may help!!


----------



## Hen

sewing machine is defintely the first step. don't do it by hand!!!!!

Great idea on turning vests into vests though. IYSWIM


----------



## Lliena

Aargh I keep trying to get some of the Wn wipes they are putting on their shop this afternoon and someone keeps getting there before me and buying them!!!!! :(


----------



## jms895

Naughty girl ! :D



xerinx said:


> ive been really bad over the last 24 hours ive bought-
> 
> 3 custom wn's
> 1 cushie (preloved)
> 1 issy (new)
> 4 cushies (new)
> 1 blueberry onesize (preloved)
> wool shorties (preloved)
> 1 HL (preloved)
> neppula wrap (preloved)
> 
> And there was me saying i had put a curb on my addiction!!! :rofl:
> 
> Im also learing to knit so i can knit longies for my lil man!


----------



## xerinx

I know :D

And i may of accidently bought and instcok wn too! OOOOOpppps my finger slipped!! Ohh wait till oh gets in and i tell him how much ive spent hahahaha


----------



## sahara

xerinx said:


> sahara said:
> 
> 
> oooo what custom wn have you ordered Erin
> 
> I have a wnnl coming thats lime and lime bubble minkee half cut with robots on bum, an wnss thats got a monkey tower on bum, monkey border on front and it says mummy's little monkey ad thats in mocha and yellow minkee half cut and a black one with skulls border cut and a skull on bum :D
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

oooo lush - i am about to order another one too hehe x


----------



## jms895

Got 5 nappies today!

Got a FLIP and insert preloved - need help on what to do with it and how to use? :flower:

Another BG organic

1 x WN NL not tried before pre loved
1 x WN NL brand new

1 x Close parent pop in - not tried before either :D


----------



## jms895

xerinx said:


> I know :D
> 
> And i may of accidently bought and instcok wn too! OOOOOpppps my finger slipped!! Ohh wait till oh gets in and i tell him how much ive spent hahahaha

How much you spent? :haha:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Got 5 nappies today!
> 
> Got a FLIP and insert preloved - need help on what to do with it and how to use? :flower:
> 
> Another BG organic
> 
> 1 x WN NL not tried before pre loved
> 1 x WN NL brand new
> 
> 1 x Close parent pop in - not tried before either :D

flip help: https://www.ethicalshoppingforbabies.co.uk/2010/07/focus-on-the-bumgenius-flip-system/ :thumbup:


My preloved wn medium wrap came today and it fits fab on the waist but the legs are gaping on the smallest setting. not sure what to do :shrug: Will it leak out if the gaps too big?


----------



## jms895

Thankd hun! :D

May leak not sure? Depends if there is a poonami to be had :shrug:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Thankd hun! :D
> 
> May leak not sure? Depends if there is a poonami to be had :shrug:

I have little lambs to put under it that fit really well round the legs Im just concerned about how much gap there is round her thigh lol!! I will have to trial it and see what happens I think as I wanted them for bed times.


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> I know :D
> 
> And i may of accidently bought and instcok wn too! OOOOOpppps my finger slipped!! Ohh wait till oh gets in and i tell him how much ive spent hahahaha
> 
> How much you spent? :haha:Click to expand...

ummmm 

about £90 on wn
£100 on issy and cushies and about £40 on preloved :D


----------



## jms895

Just try and see Lliena xx

Erin pmsl :haha: you as bad as me.

Rachel selling 3 cushies in buy section! Bee and Ladybird but £14 x


----------



## xerinx

ive got the bee coming (well im picking it up at nappucino tomorrow!) and unsure on ladybird at the min!


----------



## jms895

I really like the bee and the ladybird but I want to try a BB next!


----------



## xerinx

which bb?? I have a green,yellow and blue btp one?


----------



## jms895

Any OS going for cheaps? :haha:


----------



## xerinx

the one i was on about is a os! make me an offer! (i paid £11 tho 2 days ago! but happy to do swaps!)


----------



## jms895

Mmmm not sure what I have to swap? What you after? :D


----------



## xerinx

Ummm i dont 'need' anything but i use mediums/onesize im most nappies... i dont get on with ittis tho!


----------



## jms895

Mmmm will have a think what I got :D


----------



## Jetters

i'm after aplix bbos if anyone has any! x


----------



## xerinx

sorry jetters i dont do aplix! Logan just strips off!! ohh i got the wns yesterday thankyou hun!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I neeeeeeeed my amber necklace. I can't sleep my mouth hurts that much :cry: hurry up postie :(


----------



## Guera

Hey all!
May I join? I have cloth diapered my babes since 2006, my youngest is 2 and almost potty learned but we just got a BFP and this lil one will have a fluffy bum as well.


----------



## Jetters

^ of course! welcome, Guera and congrats on your bfp :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

The last of my pretties have come out of the wash, ready to be sold today :cry:

It's so silly how sad I feel. I have more than enough BGs to last me and they are my most reliable nappies, and the whole point (for me) of getting into cloth was the environment. So i'm still doing that and using reusables, it's just the end of the line for pretties. I feel soooo sad and wish I had never bought my first pretty now :cry: bye bye beloved nappies, the addiction has been soooooooooooo much fun :cry:

I am going to be so, so broke for the next 9 months. Sorry for the outpour but I just feel so gutted. My OH left me last week and so now money is tighter than ever- I'm beyond broke. And now I have to find £75 a week so that K can go to nursery one day a week so I can carry on going to college, as the ex wont be able to look after him Mondays anymore. AND I really don't want K going to nursery either, but I know he has to in order for me to get us out of this shithole, it's catch 22 :cry:


----------



## dougie

*hug* jetters 
it will be okay :)


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> The last of my pretties have come out of the wash, ready to be sold today :cry:
> 
> It's so silly how sad I feel. I have more than enough BGs to last me and they are my most reliable nappies, and the whole point (for me) of getting into cloth was the environment. So i'm still doing that and using reusables, it's just the end of the line for pretties. I feel soooo sad and wish I had never bought my first pretty now :cry: bye bye beloved nappies, the addiction has been soooooooooooo much fun :cry:
> 
> I am going to be so, so broke for the next 9 months. Sorry for the outpour but I just feel so gutted. My OH left me last week and so now money is tighter than ever- I'm beyond broke. And now I have to find £75 a week so that K can go to nursery one day a week so I can carry on going to college, as the ex wont be able to look after him Mondays anymore. AND I really don't want K going to nursery either, but I know he has to in order for me to get us out of this shithole, it's catch 22 :cry:

Awww hun I'm so sorry to hear that you're going thru all of this :hugs: Maybe a little down the line you can get a few pretties again. And Kia still has his custom WNs yeah? Big hugs to you hunny, we're all here for you if you need a shoulder or just a rant :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh Jetters I'm so sorry. That is such rubbish news. K will be fine in nursery for such a short period of time. He'll spend the vast bulk of his time with you and that's the most important bit.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> The last of my pretties have come out of the wash, ready to be sold today :cry:
> 
> It's so silly how sad I feel. I have more than enough BGs to last me and they are my most reliable nappies, and the whole point (for me) of getting into cloth was the environment. So i'm still doing that and using reusables, it's just the end of the line for pretties. I feel soooo sad and wish I had never bought my first pretty now :cry: bye bye beloved nappies, the addiction has been soooooooooooo much fun :cry:
> 
> I am going to be so, so broke for the next 9 months. Sorry for the outpour but I just feel so gutted. My OH left me last week and so now money is tighter than ever- I'm beyond broke. And now I have to find £75 a week so that K can go to nursery one day a week so I can carry on going to college, as the ex wont be able to look after him Mondays anymore. AND I really don't want K going to nursery either, but I know he has to in order for me to get us out of this shithole, it's catch 22 :cry:

:hugs:


In nappy news Avalon had a little lamb bamboo on with a booster and the wn wrap that was a bit big round legs but we didnt have any leaks all night from when I put it on at 12am till when i took it off at 7am :happydance: I put a fleece liner in nappy then the bamboo booster then a microfiber one. Is that the right order or would you go fleece liner, microfibe insert,bamboo insert, nappy?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:hugs: jetters. Make sure you contact DWP and HMRC - they will tell you if you're entitled to anything x


----------



## Jetters

i always do microfiber then bamboo...


----------



## jms895

Oh no Jetters hun :hugs: I am sooo sorry. Big Hugs for you :hugs: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I always put microfibre then bamboo/hemp. Microfibre draws it away from the bum quicker and then the bamboo or hemp slowly draws it from the microfibre and holds it better. I heard it explained like using a hard drive and external memory but my technical knowledge is not good enough to remember how they put it :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Ta ladies next time I will try it fleece liner, microfiber,bamboo then nappy :D


----------



## mandarhino

I bought some WN tie dyed wipes this morning in a fit of consumerism. I don't really need more wipes. But they were raspberry and purple and I adore purple. :dohh: Curse facebook.

Anyone who bought a Poshbugs nappy over the weekend - have you received yours yet? Mine hasn't arrived and the postie has already been with my C&C order today. I got the bird cage and red disco dot Issy and they are lush. The bird cage one is particularly fine.


----------



## jms895

Can people post some poshbugs pics? I not had one yet and can only access FB on my mobile so restricted on what I can view on there :(

Are they nice?

Does she do Batman or Superman?>


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> I bought some WN tie dyed wipes this morning in a fit of consumerism. I don't really need more wipes. But they were raspberry and purple and I adore purple. :dohh: Curse facebook.
> 
> Anyone who bought a Poshbugs nappy over the weekend - have you received yours yet? Mine hasn't arrived and the postie has already been with my C&C order today. I got the bird cage and red disco dot Issy and they are lush. The bird cage one is particularly fine.


I didnt need any wipes either but i got two packs yesterday cos they were rainbow and pink :blush::haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

mandarhino said:


> I bought some WN tie dyed wipes this morning in a fit of consumerism. I don't really need more wipes. But they were raspberry and purple and I adore purple. :dohh: Curse facebook.
> 
> Anyone who bought a Poshbugs nappy over the weekend - have you received yours yet? Mine hasn't arrived and the postie has already been with my C&C order today. I got the bird cage and red disco dot Issy and they are lush. The bird cage one is particularly fine.

I got mine yesterday but mine were sent recorded delivery (long story short one of the nappies i got was a freebie)


----------



## pandv

jms895 said:


> Can people post some poshbugs pics? I not had one yet and can only access FB on my mobile so restricted on what I can view on there :(
> 
> Are they nice?
> 
> Does she do Batman or Superman?>

I posted a pic of mine in the postie thread yesterday


----------



## mandarhino

jms895 said:


> Can people post some poshbugs pics? I not had one yet and can only access FB on my mobile so restricted on what I can view on there :(
> 
> Are they nice?
> 
> Does she do Batman or Superman?>

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=387535&fbid=156927101002278&id=131667010194954

I've bought the elephant one but haven't received it yet.


----------



## jen1604

Oh Jetters :hugs: I wondered why you were selling your pretties.Thinking of you so much sweetie xxxxxxx


----------



## Jetters

Thanks :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Got my ittis:) :wohoo:
I am over the moon! I have not been this excited for something i a long time!
they fit soo well! AHHHHH soooo happpppyyyy
Emma thank you:)


----------



## Lliena

Your welcome hun glad you love them :D Cant wait to see a pic of Lyrik in them!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I tired to get a picture but she is a moved baby. She kept kicking or waving her hands!
I will take one tonight for sure :)


----------



## jms895

Cant wait to see a piccie :D

I got my WNOS Lime and Orange Gecko this morning. 

Want to order superman/superbaby nappy from poshbugs :D


----------



## Eala

Awww Jetters. Big hugs hun :hugs:

Definitely worth contacting some professional organisation, as you may well be entitled to something. Also talk to your University about help with childcare, most colleges will have a childcare fund of some kind.

I'm still waiting for my Poshbugs custom... Haven't heard anything for a while, since her telling me that she had the embroidery design at last (it was made up especially for me :D). I know she is soooo busy, do you think I'd be being bad if I just asked for an update? :blush:


----------



## Mynx

Eala said:


> Awww Jetters. Big hugs hun :hugs:
> 
> Definitely worth contacting some professional organisation, as you may well be entitled to something. Also talk to your University about help with childcare, most colleges will have a childcare fund of some kind.
> 
> I'm still waiting for my Poshbugs custom... Haven't heard anything for a while, since her telling me that she had the embroidery design at last (it was made up especially for me :D). I know she is soooo busy, *do you think I'd be being bad if I just asked for an update?* :blush:

Nah, I'm sure she wouldnt mind! 
From what I can gather on her FB status', she's not been well the last couple of days so I think she's a little behind, but it's worth asking for update... it's what I would do :)


----------



## Lliena

I'd ask too hun doesnt harm to just check :)


----------



## mandarhino

with Poshbugs custom ones does she have a wide choice of materials for the nappies? 

I have a dream nappy in mind to consist of this fabric with purple minky.
https://www.hawthornethreads.com/fa...house_designer/willow/willow_shroom_in_orange

My mother has just made me a cushion in this fabric for the babe's room and it looks amazing.


----------



## jms895

I love purple minky :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ask her and find out, i think there isnt much she cant do really :D


----------



## Eala

Sahara - my GHIMLY NN arrived today, thanks very much! :D


----------



## Lliena

What does GHIMLY mean? I've worked out most nappy acronyms now but not this one!


----------



## pandv

Jetters my cheeky wipes arrived today thank you x


----------



## dougie

GHMILY

Guess How Much I Love You :)


----------



## Lliena

aah :D


----------



## jms895

Lliena It took me a while to figure that out too :D

I asked her and she already has the superbaby design! Ooooh shall I order another Custom? :rofl: :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah do it hahaha! You need to email her to order though cant just put it on her page x


----------



## Guppy051708

I wish my eBay cheepies would get here! I am too excited to have some cute patterns!!! I sorta caved into my fluff addiction tho :haha: I *think* i bought 7 eBay cheepies :blush:


----------



## jms895

She seems sooooo busy! :rofl:

Emma whats her email again? :flower:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> She seems sooooo busy! :rofl:
> 
> Emma whats her email again? :flower:


[email protected]

She is mad busy normally takes her a day or so to repsond to emails jsut to warn you :) x


----------



## jms895

OK thanks! How much does she charge for a custom Os?


----------



## dougie

ooooh
i ordered my first every custom WN today!!! :happydance:


----------



## jms895

:wohoo: bet you cant wait for it to come! i LOVE WN!


----------



## Mynx

Ooooo and the addiction to the WN begins!!! 
Mine started with preloved ones from here... I have 4 preloved, 1 new custom and another in the process ;) I fully intend on getting more too! 
OH is really liking the idea of a girlie Transformer nappy so Evie may end up with one of those too :haha:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> OK thanks! How much does she charge for a custom Os?

Diff prices mine is a border cut one with 2 embroiderys and its £19.


----------



## jms895

Thats not bad then!


----------



## Lliena

Nope not at all :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> OK thanks! How much does she charge for a custom Os?
> 
> Diff prices mine is a border cut one with 2 embroiderys and its £19.Click to expand...

Wow is that all? Does that include inserts or are they separate?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Includes inserts aswell :) and she will make thicker ones for a heavy wetters aswell (i asked for one)


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> Includes inserts aswell :) and she will make thicker ones for a heavy wetters aswell (i asked for one)

Wow that's an excellent price then! Cheaper than Wee Notions! I might have to get myself (I mean Evie!) a Poshbugs then :D


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> OK thanks! How much does she charge for a custom Os?
> 
> Diff prices mine is a border cut one with 2 embroiderys and its £19.Click to expand...
> 
> Wow is that all? Does that include inserts or are they separate?Click to expand...

Included I think :)


----------



## jms895

Defo gonna order one - will justify it as a Xmas present! :haha:


----------



## Eala

My fluff-bummed baby is 1 today!! :dance: :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Aww happy birthday to her :D


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, happy birthday! :cake:


----------



## jms895

Happy Birthday :cloud9:


----------



## Twiglet

Aww Happy Birthday :) 

I've just counted my stash and made it all up and I have 95, 3 extra Flip SD inserts, 2 pairs of pumpkin pants and one prefold. As well as 4 extra itti snap in inserts. Oh no wait it's 97 as I have two ivory itti AIO's! :dohh: oh dear...


----------



## Lliena

Wow! That makes me feel better about my stash hehe! I'M not quite up to that many yet :rofl:


.


----------



## Twiglet

Glad to be of service :lol: 

13 of those 97 are at my mums so that makes me feel a bit better :lol: but I'm still shocked, I'm gonna take photos in a bit.


----------



## Groovychick

Might you have ordered more then Guppy? :winkwink:


----------



## lynnikins

happy birthday for your LO Eala


----------



## mandarhino

I dealt with five poopey nappies today. DH is away so I had to do all the changes myself. She's ill / teething so I hope that explains it. 

Also this weird damp weather means my laundry is taking ages to dry so I'm close to running out of nappies. Can't get the central heating to come on. 

Twiglet - that count has made me feel better about the amount of money I've spent on nappies in the last week or so. I've ordered yet more Issy Bears and a couple of pre-loved night nappies. Can't wait to see the pictures of your stash.


----------



## jms895

Twiglet thats ALOT Of nappies! I have about 50 for 2 babies and about 8 wraps x


----------



## Twiglet

I overindulged a bit! :blush:

18 or so are white boring ones though...that redeems me right?


----------



## jms895

Yep that makes it sound more acceptable :haha:

I only been a cloth mum 3 ish months give me a until Xmas and I will have as many I bet :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Twiglet said:


> I overindulged a bit! :blush:
> 
> 18 or so are white boring ones though...that redeems me right?

Umm a bit?:haha:

That made me do a current count of mine. My stash to keep is 
Day nappies - *19* (10 still to come) + 6 BG V3s which I might put away or sell
Night nappies - *7* ( 3 still to arrive). Might sell 2 of my current ones
Nappies I'm definitely selling once I locate the camera - 18 

If the new ones weren't mostly Issy Bears or WNs, I'd seem quite sensible and prudent. :happydance:


----------



## Twiglet

Hehe see your stash is building up :lol: :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah as long as you don't add in the ones I'm selling, it sounds sensible. With those in, it is clear I have way more nappies than I need. But it was stupid expensive mistakes when she was a newborn. Bought way too many of several types pre-birth that didn't wind up fitting her very well. Sigh. Don't know why it has taken me till now to get around to selling them. Lack of sleep? 

I've since advised a couple of friends not to do what I did so at least I'm spreading my learning.


----------



## mandarhino

Twiglet - I've just noticed your tickers. You are going to be a busy lady when your next LO is born! That's a lot of nappies to wash.


----------



## jms895

I just ordered another WNNN :blush:


----------



## Twiglet

Yep I am going be so busy! :lol: we're only having 2 children though and wanted them close together. :)

Thankfully, I didn't buy loads before she was born. I had a mio trial that I hated. Then at around 2 months I started buying pre-loved and new when I could out my SMP. Now I have a lovely stash for the both of them without having to worry about washing everyday when some days me and Liam are just going to want to crash :lol: 

Once they're a bit older I'll downsize my stash :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Don't know if you all have seen this yet. Worth a vote!

_Dear RNfL voucher applicant

As you may be aware Defra is undertaking a review of UK waste policies. The new coalition government says it wants the UK to reduce its waste. We believe that raising awareness of real nappies is an important way of achieving this. 

RNfL is responding to Defras call for evidence and we are inviting you to participate.
Please visit this link and click on your top reasons for choosing real nappies.
https://www.realnappiesforlondon.org.uk/why/

The deadline for calls for evidence is Wednesday 7th October so if youd like to vote please do it NOW. It will only take a few seconds.

If you are in touch with other people who may like to participate please pass on this email. We want to demonstrate just how many people care about real nappies, are happy to use them and the reasons why.

If you have more detailed comments youd like me to include please email me: [email protected]
Many thanks
Hilary_


----------



## jms895

I cant find where I am supposed to vote :shrug: xx


----------



## Lliena

Man I am well tired today! Been out getting my eyebrows waxed then came home and cut my hair and tided the house, then picked little un up from school and took her to tesco cos she wanted to get "a coat like mummys" her words not mine hehe! :D

Thinking about selling my mei tai too as I use my moby wrap more,and getting another one when Avalon is a bit bigger. Would anyone be interested in it? x


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah it a weird link. I just clicked on my top reason.


----------



## jms895

Am interested in mei tei but they just sooooo expensive!


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Am interested in mei tei but they just sooooo expensive!


I'll take some pics if you want hun and pm them you? x


----------



## jms895

OK hun i would love one, may be able to justify a Xmas present x :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:haha: I will take pics now for you and send them over x


----------



## Lliena

Wee notions dispatch email, which means my custom with Avalons name on is coming tomorrow :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena, if jms doesn't want the mei tai i'll have it! Been looking for one for a while x


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Lliena, if jms doesn't want the mei tai i'll have it! Been looking for one for a while x

Ooh ok :)


----------



## jms895

Lliena have cleared my inbox :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Sent :) :haha:


----------



## jms895

Thanks chuck! will have a look now and then give dopeyjopey option too x


----------



## Jetters

Arghhh so annoying, I love Pumpkin Pants fleece soakers, but the mediums are too tight on mr chunkybum- I literally can't pull them up- but my new large arrived today and it's MAHOOOSIVE. Why the bloody huge difference in size? *sigh*


----------



## jms895

I just got 2 large and not tried them yet but Caine is small so prob tight tho WNNN are big and chunky to pad out :D


----------



## mandarhino

I'm using XLarge PP and she's not very big for her age. Met another Mum at soft play today whose daughter was 2 weeks younger and about 10 cm taller than mine! We're both tall so I have to assume she'll catch up in height at some point.


----------



## lynnikins

im dithering over wool or fleece wraps for the WNNN i have on the way hmmm not sure if i trust either tbh


----------



## Arcanegirl

I use both, and they both work wonderfully well. Its one of those thinks you really dont think think will work untill you try it!

ps, the wnnn was posted today, we had to make an unplanned run to the pram shop to get mine fixed and spent about 2 hours there!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun i had a stop at b&q yesterday to pick up a nut for the pushchair as i lost one off it


----------



## Arcanegirl

They had to completley strip the brakes and clean them out on mine :blush: were getting replacement parts aswell, only 6 days before the warranty ends :dohh: (hence the urgency to get there when we could!)


----------



## lynnikins

lol understandable hehehe,


----------



## mandarhino

New BG prints. 
https://www.youtube.com/cottonbabies

On first glance, I'm not liking.


----------



## Mary Jo

nope, just watched it, too, won't be ordering. don't hate, but it's not what appeals to me. :( looking forward to the return of the brights in January though.


----------



## xerinx

:nope: me either!! Think they havent put much effort/thought into them!


----------



## Lliena

Hmm they are a bit odd! Would have to see in real life I think!


----------



## mandarhino

Either that or they put too much thought in and totally over thought them. :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

https://dirtydiaperlaundry.com/bumg...socialite-collection-by-chelsea-perry/?ref=nf


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> New BG prints.
> https://www.youtube.com/cottonbabies
> 
> On first glance, I'm not liking.

Just me then? I LOVE them and want all 5!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

lol someone got there before me lol and my page hadnt been refreshed caus i was doing dinner


----------



## jms895

I like the dark blue one :D


----------



## Eala

Well those designs aren't going to tempt me into buying any BG nappies :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

im not so keen on the red one "concrete jungle" or whatever its called just caus its a yellow based red not a blue based red so not my preference lol


----------



## Mary Jo

I'd prefer them in those solid brights - red, orange/clementine, black, aqua and blue. feed sorry for BG, though, the response on their Facebook page is more negative than positive. have to say I didn't have high hopes just from the name of the series, it was never going to be ducks, trucks, dinosaurs and flowers.


----------



## Jetters

Mary Jo said:


> I'd prefer them in those solid brights - red, orange/clementine, black, aqua and blue. feed sorry for BG, though, the response on their Facebook page is more negative than positive. have to say I didn't have high hopes just from the name of the series, it was never going to be ducks, trucks, dinosaurs and flowers.

I reckon they're used to it- the comments after the 4.0 launch was AWFUL! Everyone was so disappointed and yet the first statement they released after the launch said "we're so glad the new 4.0 is being so welcomed worldwide, thank you guys!!!" :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I kinda like them....not overly excited about them and not in any hurry to buy any...


----------



## Lliena

Mary Jo said:


> I'd prefer them in those solid brights - red, orange/clementine, black, aqua and blue. feed sorry for BG, though, the response on their Facebook page is more negative than positive. have to say I didn't have high hopes just from the name of the series, it was never going to be ducks, trucks, dinosaurs and flowers.

This ^^ I would have liked some solid colours :)


----------



## Mynx

I gotta say that the new prints arent particularly girlie. There's no outstandingly girlie one in there yet there's plenty of boyish prints there. I think I'd be more excited if I had a boy tbh. I do really like the darker blue one tho so I MAY be buying that one (not sure if I could justify it tho!) The red one and the black one are ok too. 
Aww I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping that BG would release some decent girlie prints too :( What a shame :(


----------



## Lliena

The yellow looks quite girlie when its on hun, check the pics on their facebook page :)

I posted your nappy today btw first class sorry its took so long :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Mynx said:


> I gotta say that the new prints arent particularly girlie. There's no outstandingly girlie one in there yet there's plenty of boyish prints there. I think I'd be more excited if I had a boy tbh. I do really like the darker blue one tho so I MAY be buying that one (not sure if I could justify it tho!) The red one and the black one are ok too.
> Aww I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping that BG would release some decent girlie prints too :( What a shame :(

I would put a boy and a girl in every one of those! I think it's quite rare to find good GN nappies.

Also, *ner ner ner ner ner* at them being more boyish than girlish in your opinion, just cos nearly every nappy brand has like 75% girlie then 25% boyish usually :rofl:


Hopefully the next lot of prints wont be too far behind and there'll be better stuff in there for you xxx


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> I gotta say that the new prints arent particularly girlie. There's no outstandingly girlie one in there yet there's plenty of boyish prints there. I think I'd be more excited if I had a boy tbh. I do really like the darker blue one tho so I MAY be buying that one (not sure if I could justify it tho!) The red one and the black one are ok too.
> Aww I'm so disappointed, I was really hoping that BG would release some decent girlie prints too :( What a shame :(
> 
> I would put a boy and a girl in every one of those! I think it's quite rare to find good GN nappies.
> 
> *Also, *ner ner ner ner ner* at them being more boyish than girlish in your opinion, just cos nearly every nappy brand has like 75% girlie then 25% boyish usually *
> 
> 
> Hopefully the next lot of prints wont be too far behind and there'll be better stuff in there for you xxxClick to expand...

You've got a fair point there hun, it is nice that these ones are better suited for boys than some of the so called Unisex nappies out there :) Not that it matters for your little K hun, he's a real man! :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> The yellow looks quite girlie when its on hun, check the pics on their facebook page :)
> 
> I posted your nappy today btw first class sorry its took so long :blush:

Yeah I was looking at that..I think I need to see them in the "flesh" so to speak!

Looking forward to receiving the MLL too :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

I've been looking at them again on the pictures on BG's facebook of them on the kids and I quite like them!Like Jetters said its not often you see a nappy 'collection' with mostly boyish prints.Oh no,more money will have to be spent :dohh: x


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Who is looking for pop ins dream dris - lady on cnt selling 2 of the new version ones. I snapped up 3 off her and they are softer than soft. Minkee inside instead of MF. Someone buy the other 2 to save my bank balance.

xx


----------



## jms895

I just bought 3 old ones! :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I got my period this morning and I feel like shiiiiit :(

First one in... what, 11 months? I have NOT missed this!!! Ouchie, ouchie, eurgh


----------



## jms895

:grr: thats pants! The first one is awful!

I remember having mine after 6 months as I was BF so I had had 14 months or more I think and it really hurt! :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

I didn't realise it'd just be BAM! HELLO, I'M BAAAAAACK! Thought it'd be sorta kinder to me :rofl: not straight back into the old routine like the break never happened, only 10 times heavier :sick:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Jetters said:


> I didn't realise it'd just be BAM! HELLO, I'M BAAAAAACK! Thought it'd be sorta kinder to me :rofl: not straight back into the old routine like the break never happened, only 10 times heavier :sick:

Back with Avengance :gun::muaha:


----------



## jms895

And if you were like me, I was sooooo scared to use a tampon :blush:

Not sure whether you use em or not, but for me I was still a bit ewwwww after the birth! :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I use a mooncup... aka a tampot :rofl: but there's no way i'm trying THAT for a while :blush: so i've got some CSP instead which makes me feel so gross but what can you do eh!


----------



## jessabella

awww bless youre heart...feel better!! Im definantly not looking foward to this!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters :hugs: Mine was last week and was NOT fun!

In other news check out my signature everyone, I well LOVE it! :happydance: A lovely lady called Shey made it for me after I requested one :cloud9:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my I love your siggggy!
Soo much! I love NBC! soo much!
Avalon is such a doll!


----------



## Jetters

I looooooooooooove it! I want one!


----------



## jms895

Love your siggy!

Morning ladies! i need to get out house! Me and OH had a steaming row and my exam is looming I am so stressed its unreal.......... :( I need hugs x


----------



## Lliena

:hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I looooooooooooove it! I want one!


If you go in the sig request forum and find her and pm her Im sure shew ill be able to make one for you :D


----------



## jms895

Thanks, I think I need to go spend some money or something :)


----------



## jen1604

jms895 said:


> Love your siggy!
> 
> Morning ladies! i need to get out house! Me and OH had a steaming row and my exam is looming I am so stressed its unreal.......... :( I need hugs x

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Mynx

Hugs for you jms :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Hen

:hugs:

Ladies how long would you leave it after buying something to put in a paypal dispute if it didn't turn up. I pm'd her after a week and she apologised and said she'd posted it the day before 1st class. That was a week ago and I've not heard back from her despite pm'ing her and the nappies still havne't turned up. :(


----------



## jms895

Thanks Ladies.

Hen - does she have proof of postage? Have you tried the PO to see if they are holding a parcel for you? I would complain after a week if so x


----------



## Lliena

If she doesnt have proof of posting I would open a dispute Hen, 2 weeks is more than long enough to wait!


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh Jade :hug: wish we lived closer!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies everyone ok?

I am knackered and just wanna go bed but need to revise some more :(


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty good here. Got a Patootie nappy off an Etsy seller today. Have washed it and am ready to try it out tomorrow. It looks very cute but am wondering how absorbent it will be as it is really slim fitting (AIO). 

What are you studying? I did a degree whilst working full time and I used to hate having to revise when I was so knackered. Having a toddler and being pregnant must be so much worse in the tiredness stakes.


----------



## jms895

I am doing a business degree, also work 30 hours week so yeah pretty fed up and shattered yeah lol. Am on the verge of cracking up i think this week!

I have never tried Etsy, any good? x


----------



## Jetters

jms895 said:


> I am doing a business degree, also work 30 hours week so yeah pretty fed up and shattered yeah lol. Am on the verge of cracking up i think this week!
> 
> I have never tried Etsy, any good? x

Woweeeeeeee, I don't even know you and i'm proud of you!!! :hugs:

I'm doing a college course and thought juggling that with one baby was tough :blush:


----------



## jms895

Thanks ladies.

I am really really struggling at the moment, definately getting too much for me and been in tears alot of the time just lately. Cant wait for mat leave to start and a year off from my degree as from Monday at 5.30pm! :wohoo: Half way there!

So what you ladies got planned tonight? x


----------



## Jetters

X Factors on! Aren't you watching it? Bet you can't wait for a break, wont be a much of a break for long though when mister two arrives! xxx


----------



## jms895

He he I know but its a different kind of busy isnt it? I am recording X factor as Caine has Toy story on :dohh: he just had a power nap in car on way back from mums so he is buzzing the little stinker!


----------



## Eala

I'm trying to motivate myself to do some University work :blush: DH is watching the France v Romania game.

Showed DH the new BG prints - I'm getting more and more taken with Jetsetter and Retail Therapy. He wasn't all that impressed though, so I think it might be no-go for now :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

ppfftttt get one anyways :lol:


----------



## jms895

just buy it :)


----------



## lynnikins

evening ladies, ive had a mamoth day clearing and organizing the flat and theres tons more to do yet, kinda disappointed the nappys didnt dry with the heat we got today but we did have no water all morning caus the shop below us has closed and they swtiched the water down there off without thinking this morning when they cleared it out


----------



## mandarhino

Wow that is a busy schedule! I did a part time Masters combined with full time work (one of those 50 hour a week jobs) and I was so run down by the end. I have sworn off combining school and work again, though I really would like do a certificate in Economics, but not another degree. 

I'm trying to read a book but keep getting distracted.

Eala you might as just well buy the prints. He'll have forgotten his no by the time they're actually released over here. 

Etsy has a lot of really nice stuff and I lot of really bad stuff. I've bought Monkeyfoot wet bags direct from Kris as she's got a shop on there as well as a print for the boo's room. 

The Etsy nappy looks very intriguing. She's got a facebook page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cutie-Patootie-One-Size-Cloth-Diaper/181943917752?ref=ts
and I am in love with the zebra print nappies she has on it (4 August post). I want them!


----------



## Jetters

Do you have a link for the monkeyfoots? I need a XL anyway. Do you buy in USD? How much is deliveryX


----------



## Lliena

Jetters I sent the money over hun :)


----------



## mandarhino

https://www.etsy.com/shop/monkeyfootdesigns?ref=seller_info

Yes you buy in US $ and delivery is $5. Could be worse. I bought when she had free shipping to North America and had them sent to my parents' place and then picked them up on a visit. I was lucky that the timing was right. She does customs as well via Etsy. 

Otherwise, I've gotten a few Monkeyfoots off Jabula Baby. I find she has good patterns. I have 8 Monkeyfoot bags. :blush: :loopy: 2x each of the Xlarge, large, medium and small. In my defense, they come in handy for absolutely everything.


----------



## Jetters

^ yeah, i've have two smalls and two larges and don't just use them as wetbags! I want 2 XLs, one to use as a swimming bag and one to use for weekends away. I'll have a lookie- thanks!! xx


----------



## jms895

Am I the only one who doesnt have a thing with wetbags? :)

X factor was quite strange tonight!

Anyone wanna test me on Complexity theory :dohh:


----------



## Eala

If I knew what it was, I'd test you on it :blush:

I don't have a wetbag thing either ;) I just ordered my 2nd one, but that's out of necessity! I was finding working with just one when my LO is at my Mum's or her childminder a bit stressy. So I've ordered another one (Cushie Tushie!), which gives me a bit more flexibility / time to make sure one is clean and ready to go!


----------



## jms895

I have one large and 2 small and find thats enough! If I am stuck I use plastic bag :blush: which I find my mum and MIL use anyway even if provided with a wet bag!


----------



## jessabella

well your better than I am..I didnt even know I needed one:blush:


----------



## lynnikins

i have one but we dont go out much and use a bucket at home so i dont need another


----------



## Lliena

Ooh it's been quiet today on here :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ladys I neeeeeed help!
Lyrik is teething and poops like 7 times a day and is peeing and eating sooo much!
And during the night she ALWAYS wakes up wet and crying.
What is the all time best night time nappy that WONT leak.

I also am running out of nappies in a day, should I maybe just put her in sposies during the night?


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> Ladys I neeeeeed help!
> Lyrik is teething and poops like 7 times a day and is peeing and eating sooo much!
> And during the night she ALWAYS wakes up wet and crying.
> What is the all time best night time nappy that WONT leak.
> 
> I also am running out of nappies in a day, *should I maybe just put her in sposies during the night?*

That's what we've had to resort to doing too :( I hate putting her in sposies but sometimes her bum gets sore from the teething poos so I usually plaster a load of Bepanthen on her bum, and then a sposie for the night. Her bum is usually clear the next morning so it's a small price to pay atm. I figure that 1 sposie per day is much better than 6 or 7 in a day, and every little helps. Once her teething calms down then I'll look into what night nappies we can get!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have been using ALOT of bum cream and i have never had to before! I hate having to resort to using sposies but like you said its better then using them all day. I have a BIG box of sposies anyways that I should use. I had no idea that teething would suck so much and its not even me teething. Does Vaseline work on there bums to? I have a big tub of it but dont know if it will help.


----------



## jms895

Me too! I had to put Caine is sposie a few weeks ago with him doing up to 8 toxic poohs a day he was so sore :nope: I think we are heading down that track again this week as his bum is foul again :(
Though I do let him have loads and loads of nappy free time in the day :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

When you do Nappy free time where do you put him?
I want to start with L but have NO clue where to put her
Just on a towel?


----------



## pandv

Saturday my ebay cheapies arrived so yesterday was Charlie's first full day in cloth. I always thought he was a heavy wetter but touch wood we haven't had any leaks yet even with 3 hours in his ebay cheapies. I am really impressed with how well the fleece does keeping the wetness away from his skin. DH was even impressed - I asked him to check his nappy to see if it was wet - he felt the fleece and said no he's dry doesn't need changing so I told him he needs to be checking under the fleece and sure enough he needed a change.

Overnight we have used pre-loved ittis with both inserts or my poshbugs with both inserts and they seem to have lasted so far. The only problem is that I have poop stains on one of my ittis. I rinsed it straight away then rinsed in the washing machine, pre-washed, washed and rinsed but its still stained.

When I was rinsing poop out of his CT yesterday morning DH said to me are you sure you want to do this? I told him its fine - I don't need to rinse like that really but would be gutted if my brand new CT stained.

I'll try to get a couple of decent fluff pics up later - the ones I did last week were awful quality.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

i love my ebay cheapies alot!
I have never had a leak it on 
They are super cute to!


----------



## Mynx

Callie, with the nappy free time, I just let Evie crawl around to her heart's content.. she LOVES nappy free time lol so as soon as that nappy is off, she's gone!! We gave her some nappy free time at OH's parents the other day and she peed on the carpet.. twice!!! :blush: Ooops :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik still does not move so I dont know how happy she will be laying in the floor naked!
She loved yummy time but only is on her play mat 
and I dont know if I can wash it so if she pee's it will be BAD!

AHHHH did OH's parents care?
Not much you can do after!


----------



## jms895

I just let him run about he loves it, if he wee he wees :shrug: I just wipe it up, its is great for a sore bum x


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> Lyrik still does not move so I dont know how happy she will be laying in the floor naked!
> She loved yummy time but only is on her play mat
> and I dont know if I can wash it so if she pee's it will be BAD!
> 
> AHHHH *did OH's parents care?*
> Not much you can do after!

Nah they were laughing about it... the first time was as soon as the nappy was off, she sat down and peed then the second time, she actually went and stood on the door mat and did it! :haha: OH's parents thought it was funny :D 

As for washing the playmat, Evie has 2 and I've washed them a few times and they've come up ok :) Having said that tho, you could always put a few towels over the playmat to absorb up the worst of it. And as jms said, it's sooo good for a sore bum!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Lyrik has a sore bum thats for sure!
I will try it tomorrow!!
She hates being naked so I will see how this goes!~


----------



## lynnikins

EJ gets his nappy free time while Nate is in the bath normally so its in the bathroom on a towel onto of the bathmat


----------



## dougie

> Date Ordered: Saturday 02 October, 2010
> 
> The comments for your order are: Your invoice has been printed

My first custom wee notions....

Im excited! :D Its not even on its way and Im super excited!


----------



## hayley x

Hi girls, just posting this here so I dont make a tit of myself making a new thread... I am just looking at fitted nappies that need wraps - whats the point in having pretty nappies just for them to be covered with a wrap :blush: xxx


----------



## Eala

hayley x said:


> Hi girls, just posting this here so I dont make a tit of myself making a new thread... I am just looking at fitted nappies that need wraps - whats the point in having pretty nappies just for them to be covered with a wrap :blush: xxx

I made a tit of myself making a new thread about this a couple of months ago :rofl:

I still don't really get it myself, but I know some ladies who use fitteds don't use wraps if they are just in the house. And I guess that if you get the best fit with a fitted, why should you miss out on pretties? (Though I would just get pretty wraps :rofl:)


----------



## xerinx

As ive said before fitteds are fab!!! And tbh the best ones are pretty too! In my eyes i get double the cuteness!! Either with pretty wraps or pretty wool too! I do use them in the house with a wrap too :D


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I need some help
A lady is selling some soaker sets for ittis
do l soaker sets fit all of the size's ?
or do I need a medium soaker set for a medium itti?

Never mind I found it!


----------



## jessabella

ive still yet to understand what soakers are and do!! too much for my brain to grasps as of yet!


----------



## Mynx

Morning ladies.. it's a special day today.. this time 18 years ago I was in the midst of hard labour about to give birth to my eldest daughter Elisha!! Cant believe that I'm now the parent of an adult... time has flown by :cry:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I just turned 19 and my mom was the same way
She cried ALOT on my birthday as her baby is 19 years old!

Hope its a good day for everyone!


----------



## Mynx

All I can say is make the most of your LOs now, before they're old enough to answer back, and too old for cuddles! I'm certainly making the most of it all over again with Evie :lol:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh I am! Lyrik is having a cuddle day and not has turned iinto a cuddle night its 1am and Lyrik screams every time I put her down trying to enjoy the cuddles but I am sooo tired!


----------



## nervouspains

Aww Mynx!! My mum is so emotional too- I always buy her birthday cards that I know will make her cry lol :haha:

Recently I have been having LO in bed with me as soon as DH leaves for work, about 5.30am so we have 2hrs worth of sleepy cuddles :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Jetters

Congrats Nix xxxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Happy birthday to Elisha! :cake:


----------



## Eala

Happy Birthday Elisha! I hope you all have a wonderful day! :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lliena, the nappy and mei tai arrived, thank you :) the mei tai is my new best friend :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Woop glad they got there safely :D


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Birthday to your daughter Mynx!


----------



## mandarhino

For Blueberry lovers. I've never tried one but am tempted by owls & giraffes especially. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a85mFbTu2IM


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Could anyone please shed some light on how to work a 3sr mutt? I'm so confused :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Could anyone please shed some light on how to work a 3sr mutt? I'm so confused :dohh:


https://www.muttaqinbaby.com/diapers.html

Here ya go hun :D


----------



## Hen

hang on. so blueberry are bringing back the BBSS??!! in cool and funky new prints???

right, what can I flog to buy them......

Oh and Callie - I make big mats which have a waterproof backing for nappy free time. they are waterproof, absorbant and fleece topped to keep little bums warm and dry :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im looking for a nappy to add to my collection to try...

I have Ittis, Issys, Flips, Happyheinys, Nappies by Minki, WN and Poshbugs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## lynnikins

A Blueberry


----------



## lynnikins

oooo0oo i think these will be my first " New and Branded " diaper purchase i love my BBSS and was gutted when i couldnt find anymore, nobody lets them go lol caus they are soooooooo good


----------



## Hen

Well as and when you decide to sell yours can you let me know??!! They are the BEST nappies


----------



## Mynx

Arcanegirl said:


> Im looking for a nappy to add to my collection to try...
> 
> I have Ittis, Issys, Flips, Happyheinys, Nappies by Minki, WN and Poshbugs.
> 
> Any suggestions?

DEFINATELY a Blueberry! I absolutely adore mine :cloud9: 
Or you could try a Mini Lala?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hmm not sure on the MLL i need something with poppers...

A blueberry is a possibility but theyre expensive!


----------



## jms895

Mynx said:


> Morning ladies.. it's a special day today.. this time 18 years ago I was in the midst of hard labour about to give birth to my eldest daughter Elisha!! Cant believe that I'm now the parent of an adult... time has flown by :cry:

Happy Birthday Elisha :cake:

:hugs: Mynx


----------



## Mynx

Elisha said to say thanks for the birthday wishes :D She's out having a meal with her friends in our local Harvester (god help the other patrons :rofl:) so gawd knows what state she'll come back in!


----------



## lynnikins

but BB are soooo worth the money esp the BBSS such a nice fit on both boys not had a leak out of it yet ( touch wood ) im gonna get me some for christmas i think


----------



## Mynx

I agree, but having said that, I've only paid full price for a BBOS, the other 8 that I have are all preloved :thumbup: If I hadnt have got the preloved ones, I definately would have bought more new ones, I love them that much lol!


----------



## Hayley90

I agree, BBOS are fantastic!!! i have never had a leak, expolsion or wick with any of mine!! they are the ONLY nappy (aside from WNs) not to leak for us!!! Well worth their RRP imo, even better if preloved! Inserts are good too :thumbup:

...look at me advertising, they should pay me :haha:

Girls, who uses Bubba Moo nappies?? Are they any good? How do they fit?? Im looking at a few of hers, but im sure if its worth the £££ :wacko: 


...happy birthday to Elisha :) xx


----------



## Mynx

AG, Sahara is selling a Cheetah BBOS with snaps if you're interested? Might be better off buying one preloved n see how you get on.


----------



## Arcanegirl

ahh i would but im broke now untill payday :(


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Anyone know if you can use nappi nippis (sp?) with organic flip inserts?

I am having a time of it trying to fold them a way that works and am so close to selling them on :(

If so anyone have a spare I could buy? :flower:


----------



## dougie

my BBOS wicks after not too long :/ i like it but its not my favourite
and it isnt HALF as fluffy as it was when new :(


----------



## Eala

I love my (one, sorry, solo) BBSS :rofl:

I keep thinking about getting more, but I really can't justify it at all. I'm still seriously contemplating a BG V4 in one of the new prints, but that'll be on the condition that one of my older nappies gets retired.


----------



## Lliena

Built my pram I LOVE it :happydance: It's so much nicer than my silvercross and lighter too!


----------



## Lliena

My custom wn halloween nappy has come and I dont like it :nope: :cry:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw emma, why don't you like it?


----------



## Lliena

The colour of the gelato minkee is well darker in rl than it was online :( Im gonna email them and see if they can do anything about it. I printed your ticket btw tried to pm you but your box was full ;)


----------



## lynnikins

Blue_bumpkin said:


> Anyone know if you can use nappi nippis (sp?) with organic flip inserts?
> 
> I am having a time of it trying to fold them a way that works and am so close to selling them on :(
> 
> If so anyone have a spare I could buy? :flower:

i dont think you could arent they shaped like normal inserts ? you need to be able to wrap them around and over the hips to nippa things


----------



## buttonnose82

Hi girls, hope everyone is doing ok!

Noah is in full time day cloth but only every 3rd night in cloth at the moment as I don't have enough small bamboo nappies that currently fit him, I can't use anything else over night as he is a VERY heavy wetter over night (even in sposies I have too boost them 3 layers of microfibre cloth and even then, he can out pee the sposie in 4 hours)

Yesterday we had our first ever cloth nappy leak with a fuzzi bunz, I am gutted because I love the print, I stuffed it with 3 layers of microfibre but he was soaked in 1 hour :( Might try it again once it's dry with a bamboo booster as well as the microfibre, I dunno if the fit was right either as I had it as small as it would go but he has such skinny legs, so might work better for him in a couple weeks


----------



## jms895

Oh no hope you can sort the nappy emma! :(

I am still waiting for my WNs but got a dispatch note!

:)

I fell at the mo tho am constantly washing and drying cos the weather is pants! Dreading the loads with 2 bab ies :dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Emma... i'll empty my inbox too :) x


----------



## Lliena

I emailed them and they are so lovely said I can send it back for full refund :D


----------



## jms895

:dance:


----------



## Kelly9

Hi everyone! I'm new to the fluffy bum club! We've been using flip diapers though for about 1.5 months, and Skyler my super cute amazing boy is 2 months old. We love the flips! They are amazing! No leaks and they hold in an incredible amount of poop!


----------



## jms895

Hi Kelly!! :)

Yay saw my WNOS custome toxic on WN FB page :wohoo:


----------



## Kelly9

I have no idea what all the short letter acronyms are for the diapers! Is there a page I can go to to figure it out?


----------



## jms895

Whoops sorry! WN is Wee notions :) they do customs and whatever pattern you want! I have been using cloth for 3 months ish now and just learnt all the terminology too hun :)

Ladies these baby blush nappies are lush!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=9_12_100&products_id=745


----------



## Mynx

Ooo yeah I do like the look of the Baby Blush, they're rather gorgeous :cloud9: 

Hi Kelly! Welcome to the madness that is the Fluff Addiction :lol:


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Kelly & welcome. I'm from the same country as you but live in the UK. My hometown is the opposite end of the country from you though.


----------



## Lliena

Kelly9 said:


> I have no idea what all the short letter acronyms are for the diapers! Is there a page I can go to to figure it out?

Theres a sticky thread at the top of the forum with all the abbreviations in hun :)


----------



## Kelly9

mandarhino said:


> Hi Kelly & welcome. I'm from the same country as you but live in the UK. My hometown is the opposite end of the country from you though.

Nova Scotia or Newfoundland? I am originally from Halifax but moved to Alberta 2.5 years ago. 

Do the UK stores ship to canada if i wanna order some? And do they work for the flip diaper inserts? (ie, not pocket diapers).

Thanks Lliena!


----------



## mandarhino

Umm Ontario. :blush: Guess I was showing my typical 'Ontario' centre of the universe view with that description of other side of the country. I should know better given how long I've been over here. 

I suspect many will ship but the postage costs might be a bit outrageous if buying new from a UK retailer. I've never used a Flip so not sure what would work but they'll probably be along shortly to advise.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Welcome Kelly I am From B.c!
And Yes most UK places send to Canada.
I have some I would give you but its cheaper to get them sent from the UK to you then it is to me to send them to you.
There are alot of good Canadian sites though!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Question:
Do the itti snap in inserts work in the SIO and the AIO or only the SIO?


----------



## jms895

Just the SIO I think :shrug: never thought to be honest, you can prob used but never tested to see if anything snapps in!

Someone selling 2 x blue flips this morning on CNT if anyone after any x


----------



## Lliena

just the sio hun i think :)


----------



## Eala

The main inserts (hourglass + trifold) only work in the SIO, there's nothing in the AIO for them to "snap" into. Although I have used them in pocket nappies as boosters in the past!

The little boosters though (with the red snaps) can be used in either the SIO, AIO, or Tutto :)


----------



## Jetters

I have two full sets of nappies. This seems like such a waste and I should sell one lot, but I can't choose!!

I currently use BG organics full time- and my dad and OH use medium BGs. 
I also have a full set of Flips- although again dad and OH would stil use the medium BGs cos they are aplix lovers!!!

Both Organics and Flips work amaaaaazing well. I can't choose! I love the AIO of organics though... no faff... but love the Flips too!


----------



## Jetters

LLIENA can I see a piccy of your halloween nappy xx


----------



## jms895

Jetters, sell half and half :)


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> LLIENA can I see a piccy of your halloween nappy xx

i'll text it you sent it back for a refund now though x


----------



## Eala

Meh, off for another lecture... I'd rather just hide out in the library and chat about fluff :blush:

Although that may lead to more fluff purchases, so perhaps a lecture on anaesthesia is better :haha:


----------



## Kelly9

Jetters I would sell half and half to! I have the flips and find them amazing. I just ordered some grovia's and one called soft bums and will pick up a Gdiaper I think in the near future. I know have 14 reusables lol. I might sell some of my flips if the news ones work well. I got grovia's cause of the patterns they have. But maybe I'll wait since DH and I want another baby right away anyway! 

Yup Ontario is definitely not the end of Canada! :rofl: Halifax isn't for that matter technically but it's close enough.


----------



## Jetters

I can't use half and half, I'm going for a simple system :rofl: and I soooo love using all one type :rofl:

I'm lazy and love that Organics are aio. I'm keeping both sets cos I use the Flips when we go away for weekends and stuff. It's probably a waste of money but I don't care, I love my BG AIOs aaaaand my Flips :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Oooh when I was at the doctors earlier getting K's jabs done (), the lovely nurse was soooo excited to see him in a BG- she uses them on her 18 month old son and had NEVER met another fluffy bummed baby :-o how shocking is that! She's a nurse in a really yummy mummy area of London, so it really saddened me. 

(Although that said i've never met other fluff bummed babies in real life either!)


----------



## Jetters

aaaaand Kia's new amber necklace arrived, I had one for him I got when preggo that was too big and too long and the beads were too big so I sold it, and splashed out on a small butter one from 'Inspired By Finn' for Bums N Roses... SO glad I did! The beads are tiny and it fits great, so looks so much better!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Someone take my kooshies off me please! They're taking up valuable shelf space. You can have them free if yoy just cover postage as i know they're not a big favourite :)


----------



## mandarhino

Some new WNOS arrived today :happydance:. Unfortunately also got official confirmation that my organisation will be closing in the future. Some small consolation then that there were nappies in the post today.
 



Attached Files:







photo-32.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> aaaaand Kia's new amber necklace arrived, I had one for him I got when preggo that was too big and too long and the beads were too big so I sold it, and splashed out on a small butter one from 'Inspired By Finn' for Bums N Roses... SO glad I did! The beads are tiny and it fits great, so looks so much better!


How early do they need to be wearing them? before they start teething so they get used to it? or when its starting?


Avalon had her injections today and all she has done is sleep since 12pm woke up once at 5pm for a feed but only had 120mls (she normally has 180ml) then went back to sleep and hasnt woke again yet. Anyone know if this is ok?


----------



## Eala

Jabs can make them sleepy :hugs: Just keep an eye on her, am sure she'll be back to normal in the morning :)

Mandarhino, your WNs are lovely!! Sorry to hear about your organisation closing :hugs: Did they give you any kind of timeline?


----------



## mandarhino

We've got a while. It will 2012 at earliest and I suspect it might be a bit longer as it will be a very complex process. Ho hum. I've spent most of my time at this organisation and the one before, under threat of redundancy. 

Jabs didn't make mine sleepy but then nothing really did. Think it is very normal for babies to be slightly off for a short period of time. 

Jetters - I've not met any other cloth bum mums since I've been back in London. Met loads when I was living in Leeds. Wonder where they all are.


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> How early do they need to be wearing them? before they start teething so they get used to it? or when its starting?
> 
> 
> Avalon had her injections today and all she has done is sleep since 12pm woke up once at 5pm for a feed but only had 120mls (she normally has 180ml) then went back to sleep and hasnt woke again yet. Anyone know if this is ok?

Awwww little lady, hope she's ok and you were too? I know you've been there and done it with F but it's still upsetting :hugs:

And yep, Kia slept/cried/slept/cried and didn't eat much for 5 days after his. 

He had his second set today! And has been asleep since 3pm. :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Oh aaand I dunno bout the necklace, I figured it can't do any harm to have it on now as a preventative measure!!


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Jetters - I've not met any other cloth bum mums since I've been back in London. Met loads when I was living in Leeds. Wonder where they all are.

Me too :shrug:

Sorry to hear about your job xxx


----------



## nervouspains

I dont know any cloth mummys either- nor do ym friends want to convert! :wacko:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> How early do they need to be wearing them? before they start teething so they get used to it? or when its starting?
> 
> 
> Avalon had her injections today and all she has done is sleep since 12pm woke up once at 5pm for a feed but only had 120mls (she normally has 180ml) then went back to sleep and hasnt woke again yet. Anyone know if this is ok?
> 
> Awwww little lady, hope she's ok and you were too? I know you've been there and done it with F but it's still upsetting :hugs:
> 
> And yep, Kia slept/cried/slept/cried and didn't eat much for 5 days after his.
> 
> He had his second set today! And has been asleep since 3pm. :dohh:Click to expand...


Ta :) I nearly cried when they did the second one and she was already crying and then screamed/cried even harder, but I managed to hold it in till I got home. Doesn't matter how many kids you have and how many times you have been through it, it always hurts to see them in pain :(


----------



## Eala

Roo had her Hib/MenC booster yesterday, and it wasn't fun at all :(

It took me and a nurse to hold her still enough for another nurse to give the injection. Thankfully a biscuit stopped her crying (hurrah for bribery!) but it still wasn't fun. So odd, I'm quite happy to give injections, and get them myself, but would have done anything to take even that momentary pain away from her :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> but would have done anything to take even that momentary pain away from her :blush:


Thats what being a mummy is all about though :) :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Boo had her MMR last week. I wanted to get her weighed beforehand since it had been about 3 months and we don't have a scale at home. However, we go into the room and I take her shoes off so she can climb on the scale (normal adult one). Cue hysterical crying, her splitting her legs and going rigid to avoid me putting her on the scale. Tried to encourage her to climb up onto it using my powers of persuasion. Tried several times and then we tried to put her in the baby scale. She cries and struggles. Have to weight her eventually with me holding her and then subtracting her weight from mine. Course it was wrong and the woman filling out the book raises a concern that she's dropped weight from the last weight-in. Thankfully the HV was sensible and said it was only an estimate. 

She was all smiles again once her shoes went back on. We almost missed our MMR slot due to this chaos. 

The MMR was then a bit of damp squib after that. She cried a bit and then got over it pretty quickly. If she's to get the rash, which appears 5-7 days after she would have got it by now.


----------



## Kelly9

I have Skyler's injections tomorrow, not looking forward to it. I am going to try bf'ing him during to help distract him. 

I didn't care for the BG diaper I tried, but I am not a pocket diaper fan.


----------



## jms895

Jetters said:


> Oooh when I was at the doctors earlier getting K's jabs done (), the lovely nurse was soooo excited to see him in a BG- she uses them on her 18 month old son and had NEVER met another fluffy bummed baby :-o how shocking is that! She's a nurse in a really yummy mummy area of London, so it really saddened me.
> 
> (Although that said i've never met other fluff bummed babies in real life either!)

Me neither but shocking the nurse hasnt!

:hugs: to all that need them! xx


----------



## Eala

Thanks JMS :) Hope you have a lovely weekend away :hugs:

Well, Roo is off to the childminder and is in sposies today :cry: Her leg where they gave her the injection got quite swollen. Because the jab was given _really_ high on the thigh, if I was to put her in fluff, what was obviously a sore area would be squeezed :( I've given her ibuprofen, and she is absolutely fine in herself, it's just the swelling. Hopefully it'll go back down soon!

Hope everyone has a nice day today :)


----------



## Mynx

Aww poor Roo, I hope her leg gets better soon... the poor little mites go thru so much to get these jabs done and they dont have a clue what's going on, bless them :(


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Thanks JMS :) Hope you have a lovely weekend away :hugs:
> 
> Well, Roo is off to the childminder and is in sposies today :cry: Her leg where they gave her the injection got quite swollen. Because the jab was given _really_ high on the thigh, if I was to put her in fluff, what was obviously a sore area would be squeezed :( I've given her ibuprofen, and she is absolutely fine in herself, it's just the swelling. Hopefully it'll go back down soon!
> 
> Hope everyone has a nice day today :)


Avalons is like that too so I had to put her in sposies as it look really uncomfortable and I didnt want anything pressing on the area :nope:


----------



## Eala

Aww poor Avalon too :( Hope the swelling goes down quickly for her :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Aww poor Avalon too :( Hope the swelling goes down quickly for her :hugs:

Me too, I dont knwo why they did it so high up to be honest she literally pulled her bg right up so she could jab it in. Bit unneccesary imo. She seems ok this morning apart from the leg still sleepy but is feeding ok now :)


----------



## Eala

It's because they need to make sure that they are definitely injecting it into muscle and not into fat :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Poor babies :(

Alex needs to be in sposies this arvo and tonight aswell, hes going to a friends house whilst i work and she has no experience with cloth.


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> It's because they need to make sure that they are definitely injecting it into muscle and not into fat :(

ah I didnt know that :)


----------



## Jetters

All of Kia's legs are fat hehe! Doesn't matter where the jab goes :D I just put him in V4s last night, completely unpoppered- nice and loose. He was up all night anyway crying and sicking so it didn't matter that it wasn't a night nappy.


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless all these babies having their jabs! :hugs: to them all and of course :hugs: to you girlies! Not easy seeing our babies go thru this kinda thing.


----------



## pandv

I currently only have 15 nappies and am having to wash every day. It seems to work ok because I wait until Charlie has had his daily poop then put the machine on. He didn't poop yesterday and I keep thinking well he must be going to poop soon and I don't want to put the washer on and THEN have a poopy nappy. So now I find myself actually wishing my child would poop (although he's currently wearing a new Wonderoo so am in two minds about it lol). I'm running out of clean nappies so am going to have to switch the machine on if he doesn't poo soon. Luckily all my ebay cheapies are waiting to be washed and they will dry quickly so I'm not worried I'll run out.


----------



## Eala

It's not fat that the jab is going into, Jetters, it's muscle :) The MMR is a subcut so they'll be wanting fatty tissue then, but the HiB/MenC one is intramuscular, so they have to really make sure they get fat and not muscle. Hence it being so high up /sigh.


----------



## pandv

Yay he pooped :thumbup: (in the new wonderoo :cry:)


----------



## lynnikins

i need fluffy love , my world has fallen apart, im in such a bad place right now i cant even enjoy the boys being total dream children all morning


----------



## pandv

Aw hun whats up? (understand if you don't want to talk about it):hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh no. I'm sorry to hear that things are bad. :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:hugs: lynnikins x


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> i need fluffy love , my world has fallen apart, im in such a bad place right now i cant even enjoy the boys being total dream children all morning

oh no hun..I hope you feel better soon!! loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## lynnikins

thanks girlies 
we are staying with DH's cousins atm in their 2 bed flat, anyway they just got home on monday and the agents noticed the extra traffic and enquired about how many of us were living here so they got told and basicly the landlord wants an extra £200 pm in rent, ( currently DH's cousins pay the rent and we pay the bills ) anyway we cant afford an extra £200 each month we were scraping our wallets for change earlier in the week anyway so we have to move , but we cant get our own place as we cant afford it in london even a studio flat is beyond our reach finnacially atm. it was gonna be tough anyway with 4 adults and 2 kids in this place but we honestly have nowhere to go, the council list is long and we would end up back on Housing benifit and that would be a whole lot of fuss and all our stuff would be adjsuted again after its just settled down getting off HB etc..... im having no luck finding a job either as it has to be a job around the boys and my husbands hours as childcare is so expensive id be working just to pay the childminder so it would be pointless


----------



## lynnikins

why cant it be FEB and us moving to Australia in a couple of weeks so i dont have to deal with it all


----------



## Kelly9

Did any of you cry when your babies got their needles? I think I'm going to... we're leaving in 20 mins.


----------



## Jetters

I sobbed!! Hope it goes ok xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Lynnikins, can you speak to CAB? If it isn't in the tenancy agreement i wouldn't pay!


----------



## mandarhino

Or Shelter - CABx tend to have big waiting lists these days! Think Shelter have a telephone line and they will definitely have info on this sort of stuff online. There may be a way round it. Though I suppose the landlord might evict your DH's cousins if they are outside their AST period. Might depend whether they want to continue living in the flat for a long time. 

Kelly9 - I didn't cry but I did wobble. I've been lucky that she's only cried for a very short period of time after each jab. She even got complimented by the nurse once for how quickly she got over it and was smiley again.


----------



## Kelly9

Well I cried. I didn't sob but had some tears poor guy. He cried only a little bit after shot one and two as he happily went back to my boob but after the third he was done, it took a few to console him, broke my heart hearing him :( He's now sleeping and no fever yet. Hopefully he won't get one. They also gave me my flu shot while I was there.


----------



## lynnikins

I really dont want to do anything to jepordise our cousins tenacy here as they really dont need issues they are setting back up with work and study at the moment after having 6 months nearly away the last thing they need is us getting them kicked out as well


----------



## Lliena

Having a relaxing day at home today and decided to part with few more pretties so I can get some more bg's so put them in sale thread :)


----------



## Kelly9

There's a sale thread on bnb?


----------



## Lliena

Kelly9 said:


> There's a sale thread on bnb?

Look at top of this forum hun the link is there ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks!


----------



## Eala

Morning ladies :wave:

I am super tired and seriously hungover this morning :blush: That'll teach me to allow my friend to convince me that alternating wine and vodka was a good idea :rofl:

How is everyone today?


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl: Ill make sure you dont do it next week :p Cocktails ftw!


----------



## Eala

Urgh, at this point I am considering non-alcoholic cocktails only :blush:


----------



## purpledahlia

Hellooooo! I am back in this thread! I miss the chat! :D


----------



## Mynx

purpledahlia said:


> Hellooooo! I am back in this thread! I miss the chat! :D

Woohoo! :happydance:


----------



## purpledahlia

I am seriously bored today, Having a pj day! Been SO busy with work, now im off for 2 weeks and relaxxxxxxxing! Altho would be much more fun if i have money to play with too!


----------



## Jetters

Helloooooooooo :hug:


----------



## purpledahlia

How is everyone?


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun, loving your avatar! Ava's growing up so quickly bless her :cloud9: 
How's work going? How's things? Glad you've got some time off tho, nice to spend a bit of quality time with the little lady eh ;) 

We're ok here, Evie is teething and has one single solitary tooth :rofl: I just received her new teething necklace - a butterscotch one from Dino Daisy - not sure if it's helping much yet, I'm sure it probably is lol! Also have some Anbesol (not to be confused with Anusol as my OH said the other day when we were buying it :rofl:) and that works pretty well too for when she's mashing at her gums with her first, poor wee mite :( 

Lazy day for me today apart from cooking a mean roast beef dinner with all the trimmings.. Evie's favourite lol!


----------



## purpledahlia

I know i cant believe shes nearly 1, :( 
She chats away and shouts at me, Shes hilarious though, her personality is really coming through!

Work is ok! hard looking after 3 kids though, Dont know how people manage it who have 3 kids! It could just be their ages though. 

Ive had to take her necklace off because she found it and manages to get it in her mouth and chew it! I cant afford to buy a smaller size so im gonna just put it on when shes forgotten about it and try to keep it under her clothes. :S

Aw Ava still only has 2 teeth and has only had them about a month or so!


----------



## Mynx

Yay for late teethers! :haha: You watch, both of them will get all the front ones in one week and it'll be a week of hell for us!


----------



## Eala

Roo got her first tooth quite late, and it was one of her eyeteeth! She now has 6! 4 on top and 2 on the bottom. The first 4 came in within about 2 weeks, it was horrible for her :(


----------



## xerinx

Logans only just got his 1st tooth (well it broke a week ago and i can just see it!!) dunno if that counts as a tooth yet!!


----------



## purpledahlia

Its meant to be good as the later they get them the longer they last (apparently) ?? :lol:


----------



## jms895

lynnikins said:


> i need fluffy love , my world has fallen apart, im in such a bad place right now i cant even enjoy the boys being total dream children all morning

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dougie

good evening ladies!
two questions for you this evening!
1) i have just ordered one of the disana wool nappies (with a booster) and a wool soaker for over it - just wondered if any of you have tried the nappy? is it any good (i mean you cant really go wrong for £2!)

2) i really think i am missing a trick with fleece - it just isnt doing the job
if i put PJs over it it leaks massively, if i just put him to bed in a fleece soaker he is still damp but not quite as bad as wearing PJs over the top - i really feel like im missing something! 

tia if you can help!


----------



## Hayley90

Hi girls :)
Quick Question - i have lost harrison's amber necklace, and i want to get a round bead one thats yellow - we have a dark cherry one at the moment, but they are the odd shaped ones... i prefer round beads :thumbup:

So where is the best (read=cheapest!) place to get them from?

Thankyou xxx


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Hayley dino daisy on FB (totally lush!) or the cheapest i found them was little acorns to mighty oaks :thumbup: x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dougie, i think some dampness is normal as the nappy is constantly evapourating the wee on the outside. Maybe a knitted wool soaker might work better for you? IF youre interested (and theyre the right size) ive got a pair of longies id pass on for cheap :)


----------



## Jetters

not the cheapest Hayley, but 'inspired by finn' at bums n roses are fab. I just got him a small butter beads one, it's lush.


----------



## Hayley90

Thanks BB & Jetters!

Will go have a looksie on payday i think! 

In the meantime, any tips for hunting down a little necklace that may or may not be in the sofa :haha:


----------



## purpledahlia

Mine is Inspired by Finn too from Bums N Roses! Its also the round light one! Its fab. Although i got medium and its really too big, She has found it now and chews it so its on and off like a yo-yo, might have to get a smaller one but i cant really afford another £15 on one! Tonight its on her ankle!


----------



## Kelly9

Whats the deal with all the amber necklaces? Am I missing something or are they just pretty so everyone wants one? (I personally love amber!) Or is there some kind of significance?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Kelly9 said:


> Whats the deal with all the amber necklaces? Am I missing something or are they just pretty so everyone wants one? (I personally love amber!) Or is there some kind of significance?

Amber is a natural analgeisic (sp?) so eases teething pain quite significantly :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ooohhhh! ANd it's ok for them to chew on it to help with teething to? Interesting. I would have no idea where to find a baby sized necklace made out of amber in canada though. Does it matter what kind of amber it is?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Kelly9 said:


> Ooohhhh! ANd it's ok for them to chew on it to help with teething to? Interesting. I would have no idea where to find a baby sized necklace made out of amber in canada though. Does it matter what kind of amber it is?

I dont think they can chew it no.. incase they swallow the beads, even with all the safety measures taken in making them i'd avoid LO munching them :lol:

Oh and its natural baltic amber. the best are the light cloudy coloured beads :flower:


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks! I might have a search. I'm in favour of anything stopping Skyler from having pain. By light do you mean the honey colour? or the white milky colours?


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks! I might have a search. I'm in favour of anything stopping Skyler from having pain. By light do you mean the honey colour? or the white milky colours?

The lighter the colour the better but the cloudier the better too so I went for a sort of butterscotch one? its beautiful!

:flower:


----------



## purpledahlia

Mines a butterscotchy colour too, infact ill link you..

They shouldnt be able to chew it, Thats why ive had to take hers off her because shes discovered it! I have it on her ankle so it will still work a bit though.. 

https://www.bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_25_31&products_id=228


----------



## Jetters

That's the one I have, but in small https://www.bums-n-roses.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_25_31&products_id=109

it wont be on for long though with his chubby neck :rofl:


----------



## aurora

Kelly9 said:


> Ooohhhh! ANd it's ok for them to chew on it to help with teething to? Interesting. I would have no idea where to find a baby sized necklace made out of amber in canada though. Does it matter what kind of amber it is?

You can order them online through Green Baby Clothing Company. Theyve been offering free shipping on them for some time now, not sure if thats over or not!
Whatever you do don't order from amberbabies.ca, they never sent mine or answered any emails or phone calls so I had to go through paypal and get my money back!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What is a safe length?
and does this amber necklace seem safe?
https://www.alwaysinfashion.com/ind...slug=baltic-amber-teething-necklace-artatn001

Model B.


----------



## Kelly9

blue bumpkin, did you get yours from Green Baby Clothing Company? Can you send me the link of the one you got and is it round beads? Also what is a good length? Thats a great question.


----------



## Mynx

I got Evie's new teething necklace from Dino Daisy. Her's a roundstone Butterscotch one and it's gorgeous! I got hers in the smallest size for that design which was 32cm, and it was £13 which I thought was pretty good. 
She hasnt discovered it yet which is something as she's always trying to pull off her bibs :haha: Its only a matter of time before she tries yanking the necklace off!


----------



## Kelly9

mynx how old/big is she? I am looking at a 12 inch one and a 12.5 inch one.


----------



## Eala

I would say go for the 12 inch one. I've got one which is just under 13 inches, and it is huge on my LO :blush: At the end of the day, it's going round their neck, and I think it'll be a long time before any of our LO's have a neck circumference of bigger than 12 inches :rofl:

I wish I'd gotten a smaller one now, as my LO occasionally pulls it up to her mouth and sits there looking like a horse with a bit in her mouth. Thankfully doesn't actually chew it, she just sucks on the beads! But I'd still rather she didn't, as I'm sure one day she will snap it :blush:


----------



## Mynx

She's almost 11 months and around 22lbs :)

I'd go for the 12 inch one too rather than the 12.5. Evie's one works out to 12.5 inches and it is a little too long for my liking.


----------



## Eala

Guess I should've mentioned my LO's weight too - she's just over a year, and is around 17.5lbs. She wouldn't be able to get the 13(ish) inch one over her head, but it's definitely long. I'm actually considering getting her an 11 inch one... Hrmm, need to have a look when she gets home and see where that'd sit :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

We had a 12 inch one but it got broken so went for an 11 inch one. Alex can still just about reach it but he doesnt go for chewing it as often now as we keep taking it out of his mouth when spotted!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I got an 11 inch one for A and 16 inch for me - i've had no pain from my wisdom tooth since day 2 of having it on :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I got an 11 inch one for A and 16 inch for me - i've had no pain from my wisdom tooth since day 2 of having it on :thumbup:

You know what? I been thinking of getting one for my OH. He has Multiple Sclerosis and gets horrendous headaches, neck pain and general soreness in his facial muscles, and I really hope that a necklace might help him at least a little! It's good to hear from someone who has tried this on themselves while experiencing pain, thanks hun! :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Do they work for headaches?!


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

Mynx said:


> I got Evie's new teething necklace from Dino Daisy. Her's a roundstone Butterscotch one and it's gorgeous! I got hers in the smallest size for that design which was 32cm, and it was £13 which I thought was pretty good.
> She hasnt discovered it yet which is something as she's always trying to pull off her bibs :haha: Its only a matter of time before she tries yanking the necklace off!

Same one I got!! :happydance:

Its lush isnt it?! and the beads get smaller at the back which makes it more comfortable too :thumbup:


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

purpledahlia said:


> Do they work for headaches?!

Should do :)


----------



## mandarhino

:cloud9: I got four WNs in the post today. I love them! Two bamboo WNNNs which are so soft and two custom WNOS. 

That's finally all my WNs arrived. I wish I could justify buying more. Think I need another WNNN but am going to see if I can manage without.


----------



## Kelly9

I'll stick with the 12 inch one, I liked that one better anyway.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am going to buy mine tonight
I hope it works.
Lyrik is such a mess I hate teething!


----------



## Eala

I'm thinking of getting an 11 inch one for Roo... and actually considering getting one for me too :blush: Not sure how I can justify that when I say I can't justify a new nappy though :rofl:

Waiting for my Mum to come pick Roo... Slightly concerned as she is late, which is very unusual! Also, I have to leave for a class in the next hour or so, and haven't had a shower yet :dohh:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I hope I get my Itti this week or even tomorrow~
Hope your Mum comes to get Her soon!


----------



## Eala

I'm really hoping you get it soon too, I'm getting slightly worried :blush:

Mum's just taken the small one, so I'm having a quick yoghurt and glass of OJ before dashing off :rofl: I really should've eaten when she was having her breakfast, but I was scootling about getting stuff organised :blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I hope it comes soon.
I got some from pops SOO long ago ans they have not come yet.
This week it should come:)

Have a good day at class or try to!


----------



## Eala

I get to play with defibrilators today, so I'm sure it'll be lots of fun :D

Man, talking to you always makes me think of Canada, and I really miss it :blush: Can you still get the huge choice in Kraft Dinners? We can only get the plain red box over here, I miss the purple one :blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

HAHAHHA you think of Canada and you think of KD I love it
And Yeah we have like 5 different kinds!
And its a blue box~
you guys have a red box?


----------



## Eala

Yup, and they call it Cheesy Pasta over here, rather than Kraft dinner! Which is probably why there is only one kind :rofl:

I should probably explain my thought process there :blush: I was thinking of Canada, and how much I loved it, and how if I had enough cash right now I'd drop everything and move back. Which made me think of the song "If I Had A Million Dollars" by the Barenaked Ladies (also Canadian!) which made me think of the line "We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner... but we would eat Kraft dinner" and that's how I got to missing the cheddar one (whatever colour box it was in :rofl:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I LOVE THAT SONG!
" We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner
But we would eat Kraft Dinner
Of course we would, we&#8217;d just eat more
And buy really expensive ketchups with it
That&#8217;s right, all the fanciest ke... dijon ketchups!
Mmmmmm, Mmmm-Hmmm:

Oh how you are becoming my favorite.

They are all the same box just different names
the spiral is my FAVORITE EVER!


----------



## mandarhino

Eala - Kraft Dinner does crackers now. My grandmother sent some over for me. They're interesting. :wacko:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mandarhino said:


> Eala - Kraft Dinner does crackers now. My grandmother sent some over for me. They're interesting. :wacko:

they are awful!
I bought some and i did not even eat them!
Sooo grosss!
yuckkky


----------



## purpledahlia

Morning peoples! Im so ill :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:(
I hope you feel better soon.
What is sick?
Lyrik and I just have the tummy flu it sucked:(


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies :D


----------



## purpledahlia

Its not so much a flu or anything but agony throught, caugh, and just feeling unwell and feel sick although not been sick. A was a bit sick yest but i think its just the time of year, i tend to always get ill just before Nov! Also rubbish weather with snow forecast soon! Best get some winter clothes :S 
I hate when your ill and have a baby on your own aswell!


----------



## Mynx

Morning everyone :hi: 
PD, sorry to hear you're sick :( What's up? Hope you feel better soon hun :hugs: 
Callie, hope you and Lyrik are on the mend! 
Evie had a better night last night but she's really flushed today with a bit of a temp. I'm positive another tooth is on it's way thru but I'm also thinking she may be coming down with something. She's really grumpy n all so hopefully it's just her teeth. 
So today is a stay-in day in just a top and a nappy to keep her a little cooler and fingers crossed she isnt coming down with something else I wont be coming on Friday :(


----------



## Mynx

Omg yeah I heard there was gonna snow in Scotland this week! What ever happened to snow at Christmas?! *sigh*
It's definately the time of year for bugs, and the way the temperature has been lately, one day fairly warm the next freezing cold, it's not surprising that germs and bugs are having a field day! 

What's everyone's plans for today then?


----------



## purpledahlia

:( Seems to be doing the rounds, There are lots of bugs atm so it might be one aswell as teeth, Ive been giving Ava calpol and her sleeping has been CRAP! 
Mynx i didnt realise Evie is only a month older than Ava!


----------



## purpledahlia

Today im going to the post office to return a connecta to someone who lent it to me, and post a bunch of other things off, Then going to a girl form my NCT class's house, Her and her OH are disabled but the OH does valeting cars so ive arranged to go over and help the gran with her computer/ipod and he will do my car. Other than that its just sorting out my house so FOB doesnt think i live like a tramp when he comes :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Oh I hope she is feeling better soon Mynx! :hugs:

and you pd :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

purpledahlia said:


> Its not so much a flu or anything but agony throught, caugh, and just feeling unwell and feel sick although not been sick. A was a bit sick yest but i think its just the time of year, i tend to always get ill just before Nov! Also rubbish weather with snow forecast soon! Best get some winter clothes :S
> I hate when your ill and have a baby on your own aswell!



I know the feeling
I have Lyrik all on my own its hard to be sick when you have a baby to take care of.
I hope you start to feel better soon:)
And Snow already!
Thats soo soon~


----------



## Mynx

Hehe yeah she's 11 months tomorrow! Where's my baby going?! 
I see Ava is 10 months old today.. happy 10 months baby girl! She's so adorable hun, love those little pouty lips of hers, bless her! :cloud9:


----------



## purpledahlia

Callie-xoxox said:


> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Its not so much a flu or anything but agony throught, caugh, and just feeling unwell and feel sick although not been sick. A was a bit sick yest but i think its just the time of year, i tend to always get ill just before Nov! Also rubbish weather with snow forecast soon! Best get some winter clothes :S
> I hate when your ill and have a baby on your own aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling
> I have Lyrik all on my own its hard to be sick when you have a baby to take care of.
> I hope you start to feel better soon:)
> And Snow already!
> Thats soo soon~Click to expand...

yeh i saw in your siggy you are single too, Its tough when theyre ill and your ill too! you wanna sleep it off but cant :(

yep according to the news, snow soon! I got A a bopdy warmer yest from tesco its so cute has a fluffy hood and is pink with grey spots! And a hat and scarf, I really need to find her some shoes though, I have boots but i just cant get one of her feet in! She turns it so it wont go all in and she kicks it off! But her feet gonna freeze :S

Lilena i didnt know you have 2 girls! I thought avalon was your first! :)


----------



## Lliena

purpledahlia said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Its not so much a flu or anything but agony throught, caugh, and just feeling unwell and feel sick although not been sick. A was a bit sick yest but i think its just the time of year, i tend to always get ill just before Nov! Also rubbish weather with snow forecast soon! Best get some winter clothes :S
> I hate when your ill and have a baby on your own aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling
> I have Lyrik all on my own its hard to be sick when you have a baby to take care of.
> I hope you start to feel better soon:)
> And Snow already!
> Thats soo soon~Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i saw in your siggy you are single too, Its tough when theyre ill and your ill too! you wanna sleep it off but cant :(
> 
> yep according to the news, snow soon! I got A a bopdy warmer yest from tesco its so cute has a fluffy hood and is pink with grey spots! And a hat and scarf, I really need to find her some shoes though, I have boots but i just cant get one of her feet in! She turns it so it wont go all in and she kicks it off! But her feet gonna freeze :S
> 
> Lilena i didnt know you have 2 girls! I thought avalon was your first! :)Click to expand...

Ah no I have a 6 year old too called Ffion (feeon) :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Happy 10 months Ava, and 11 months Evie for tomorrow :)

Snow! omg this soon already?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

purpledahlia said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> purpledahlia said:
> 
> 
> Its not so much a flu or anything but agony throught, caugh, and just feeling unwell and feel sick although not been sick. A was a bit sick yest but i think its just the time of year, i tend to always get ill just before Nov! Also rubbish weather with snow forecast soon! Best get some winter clothes :S
> I hate when your ill and have a baby on your own aswell!
> 
> 
> 
> I know the feeling
> I have Lyrik all on my own its hard to be sick when you have a baby to take care of.
> I hope you start to feel better soon:)
> And Snow already!
> Thats soo soon~Click to expand...
> 
> yeh i saw in your siggy you are single too, Its tough when theyre ill and your ill too! you wanna sleep it off but cant :(
> 
> yep according to the news, snow soon! I got A a bopdy warmer yest from tesco its so cute has a fluffy hood and is pink with grey spots! And a hat and scarf, I really need to find her some shoes though, I have boots but i just cant get one of her feet in! She turns it so it wont go all in and she kicks it off! But her feet gonna freeze :S
> 
> Lilena i didnt know you have 2 girls! I thought avalon was your first! :)Click to expand...

I am glad and my mom took Lyrik for a few hour so i could sleep I am so lucky to have her:)

I cant imagine snow in October here. It rains ALOT here we dont get to much snow.
I have no clue what I am going to put Lyrik in for outside
Since she is still in her car seat in her stroller I think I will just dress her warm and layer lots of blankies on her. 
I dont think they make snow suits for 3 months old.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Happy 10months Baby girl.

Good night ladies
Its 2:30 am here I need to try to sleep
xxxx


----------



## purpledahlia

Oh theres lots of snow suits availabe for all ages here, 3months aswell! if you see any in UK sites you can paypal me and ill get them for you! theyre so cute! Goodnight!

Arcanegirl - we will get snow soon :S Not sure about England but its on the news for scotland, but then, winters are getting longer, global warming, preparing for an ice age n all that jazz :/


----------



## Mynx

They do here lol! You can little snowsuits for newborns in places like Mothercare and Next. Evie had one last year and she looked so cute in it :cloud9: 
She hasnt got one for this year yet, altho I'm sure OH's mum will get her one for her birthday :lol:


----------



## xerinx

Im not sure if i should get logan a snowsuit this year... i only wear him so hes always got my body heat and i use a poncho over us both? I wouldnt want him to over heat!


----------



## mandarhino

I'm bored. I'm working from home today trying to get loads of things done but I can't concentrate. I have to write a couple of presentations and it is so dull. :sleep: 

Hope the poorly babies get better. Mine might be coming down with something yet again. She was up loads in the night. Either that or more teeth. Nursery is hell as it seems like she is always sick. Also cause she only goes part time it seems as if she always comes down with something Thursday night so we get the full sickness period as she doesn't go back to nursery until Tuesday. By which time she is usually better. 

On the upside, she is picking up an incredible amount of words these days. She impressed her uncle, who was visiting yesterday, by learning his name and pointing out his picture and name, along with her other relatives, in her photo album. My parents got her a little photo album with pictures of her, the extended family and various animals. She loves to flip through and point out who / what everything is. Great cheap present for toddlers that provides hours of entertainment.


----------



## Jetters

Morning everyone! 

I'm taking K to the docs today to get a second opinion on his hernia before he goes in for his op in a few weeks... just in case! I know i'm daft, but i'd rather be sure.


----------



## purpledahlia

aw does he have a hernia? whats wrong with it? (are they bad?!)

I got A this snowsuit and will give it to her for her bday so she can wear it over xmas 

https://www.marksandspencer.com/Hoo...re&ref=sr_1_9&qid=1287482340&sr=1-9&rh=&page=

But in 12-18months it has no feet and then i can get her some wellies :D


----------



## mandarhino

Ebay is a fantastic source of snowsuits. I got a 2nd hand Petite Bateau one (insanely overpriced French kids clothing company) for £6 last year. Got her winter coats off Ebay for this year as well but I haven't figured out what to do about snow pants. Do toddlers wear snowpants over here in the winter? We live in the south east. 

Sorry to hear about K's hernia. It is always worth getting a second opinion in cases like that.


----------



## Jetters

Yeah, he has one in his testicle :( they have to fix it cos it's quite a bad one and is trapping his actual ball iyswim? I just want a second opinion on it today before we go in for the op cos i'm so worried about it :(


----------



## mandarhino

Oh poor K. He'll be fine after the surgery, you'll just need to get yourself through it.


----------



## buttonnose82

hi girlies

just after some advice

Noah is a VERY heavy wetter, more so over night, seriously the boy was out peeing sposies in less than 3 hours at less than a week old!

I am trying to build up a night time nappy stash, we are currently in cloth 2 out of 3 nights and on the 3rd night I boost his sposies with 3 layers of microfibre just too see him through between feeds!

Anyway we use tots bots stretchies 1 night, little lambs bamboo nappies 1 night and I have just paid for some bamboo pop in's for our 3rd night too try.

So my question .....

For the pop in's I know you can buy night time boosters, am I better buying these or can I just boost with a tots bots bamboo booster instead? Surely this would work just as well?


----------



## Arcanegirl

We got Alex this snowsuit for this year https://www.marksandspencer.com/Cot...re&ref=sr_1_1&qid=1287484554&sr=1-1&rh=&page=
Hes walking, abeit not much but i need something i can let him walk ina nd hes kept warm still.

Buttonnose, if you have the totsbots boosters already then give those a try, if they dont work then you still have the option to get the night time ones.


----------



## lynnikins

AG what size clothes is alex in hun? im selling Nates snow gear from last year its 12-18months but the jacket fits larger than that its overalls/dungeress and a jacket the pics are in my FB forsale album


----------



## Twiglet

When I'm not using my Pop in night boosters I use a totsbots booster [that go with the AIO] or a motherease booster and have never had a problem :thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

Sorry i have no idea about night nappies, Im yet to find one that works for us!


What are snow pants?


----------



## mandarhino

Arcanegirl said:


> We got Alex this snowsuit for this year https://www.marksandspencer.com/Cot...re&ref=sr_1_1&qid=1287484554&sr=1-1&rh=&page=
> Hes walking, abeit not much but i need something i can let him walk ina nd hes kept warm still.
> 
> Buttonnose, if you have the totsbots boosters already then give those a try, if they dont work then you still have the option to get the night time ones.

Cute! I've got one like that which I'll use for my visit to Canada. It is one that she never grew into last year and unless she has a massive growth spurt sometime soon, she'll still fit into it. 

lynnkins - what did you dress Nate in last winter? Snowsuit or just snow jacket? It was hopefully unseasonably cold in London last winter. Am really hoping we don't get another winter like last year.


----------



## lynnikins

Nate wore ( when out in the snow or outside in the cold ) bodysuit/vest+ trousers+longsleved top+ jumper/hoodie then his snow gear
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs333.ash2/61352_10150265539125123_663595122_14609400_1417859_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs653.snc4/61352_10150265539135123_663595122_14609401_389032_n.jpg
and 2 layers of socks and gumboots +mittens/gloves and a hat if i could keep it on him
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc3/hs123.snc3/17053_412553340122_663595122_10469181_5323469_n.jpg


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lynnikins, Alex is a 12-18 months but weve not long bought that suit i linked and had to get it in 18-24 for Alexs legs!
Can you tell me how long the trousers are on the inside leg?


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm guess I'll need to get snowpants for when she's at the park then.


----------



## Mynx

OMG Evie's latest custom WNOS just arrived!!! I had no idea it was coming cos there were no pics on the WN fb pages. I love love love it! :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







PA190038.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty!


----------



## purpledahlia

thats lovely!


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters said:


> Yeah, he has one in his testicle :( they have to fix it cos it's quite a bad one and is trapping his actual ball iyswim? I just want a second opinion on it today before we go in for the op cos i'm so worried about it :(

when do they want to do the Op, EJ is waiting on an op too so i know how the waiting/worrying feels :hugs: EJ will have to have a double nappy system after the op where there is a hole cut in one nappy in the front for his little penis then the other nappy over that ( will have to be in sposies :( )to keep pee and poo seperate to avoid infection


----------



## lynnikins

Arcanegirl said:


> Lynnikins, Alex is a 12-18 months but weve not long bought that suit i linked and had to get it in 18-24 for Alexs legs!
> Can you tell me how long the trousers are on the inside leg?

i'll dig them out of the sale pile in the bedroom when Nate gets up from his nap hun


----------



## Eala

Callie - hope you have a nice sleep and wake up feeling better :hugs: When I was in Quebec, I remember the boxes being different colours, as my favourite was cheddar spirals (purple box!) I guess they either changed it or my memory has gone to pot :rofl:

Jetters - :hugs: I hope the doctors consultation goes well.

Mynx - that nappy is *gorgeous*!

I haven't bought a snowsuit yet, but I'm still umming and aahing about it. She isn't walking *yet* but she is cruising and will happily "walk" holding your hands absolutely everywhere. We tend to use Morrcks on our pushchairs (footmuffs if it's really nasty weather) so I haven't needed a snowsuit so far... Hmmm, will have a trawl on Ebay later, methinks! :D


----------



## mandarhino

Eala - did you ever have the President's Choice version of Kraft dinner? The white cheddar version has always been my favourite - the 'sophisticated' mac & cheese. It is the one I occasionally get sent over when my parents visit. Along with maple syrup of course. 

Where in Quebec did you live? My mother is from Quebec but I grew up in Ontario.

Can you tell I'm supposed to be working and thinking up new ways to distract myself.


----------



## Jetters

lynnikins said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he has one in his testicle :( they have to fix it cos it's quite a bad one and is trapping his actual ball iyswim? I just want a second opinion on it today before we go in for the op cos i'm so worried about it :(
> 
> when do they want to do the Op, EJ is waiting on an op too so i know how the waiting/worrying feels :hugs: EJ will have to have a double nappy system after the op where there is a hole cut in one nappy in the front for his little penis then the other nappy over that ( will have to be in sposies :( )to keep pee and poo seperate to avoid infectionClick to expand...

is that for a hernia too??

his op is Nov 10th.

Doctor today confirmed it was a hernia blush:) but has agreed to book me in to see the consultants to put my mind at rest before the op- i've managed to resist googling so that I don't scare myself, but hate not knowing :cry:


----------



## buttonnose82

girls I am desperate to get Noah a custom WN, would it been cheesy to get him one with a Noah's Ark on it and his name on??


----------



## Mynx

buttonnose82 said:


> girls I am desperate to get Noah a custom WN, would it been cheesy to get him one with a Noah's Ark on it and his name on??

Omg not at all! How cute would that be!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

i love that idea!


----------



## Lliena

Omg Avalon (I :haha:) NEEDS this:

https://www.mothercare.com/Unisex-Animal-Print-Fluffy-Snowsuit/dp/B003VWLK6C

Am so not gonna pay that much for it though have a £5 voucher off...Might ask the grandparents :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

That is soo cute Emma:)


----------



## mandarhino

I had the teddy bear version last winter. Bought it with my child trust fund Mothercare vouchers.:thumbup: It looked really comfy and cute on her.


----------



## Kelly9

Super cute! I love animal prints. I have a blue one with little ears on it for SKyler but only paid 30 canadian dollars for it.


----------



## jessabella

awwwwwww so cute...Noah's Ark... I love it..Im still trying to figure out what to get for Olivia!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I ordered my WN today~ :wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex was at Mils on sunday overnight, i emptied the wetbag yesterday morning and she had wrapped Alexs night nappy complete with poop :dohh:
I cant remember if i put a liner in there for her or not so im partly at fault but would have been nice to try and flush it or even tell me! :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he has one in his testicle :( they have to fix it cos it's quite a bad one and is trapping his actual ball iyswim? I just want a second opinion on it today before we go in for the op cos i'm so worried about it :(
> 
> when do they want to do the Op, EJ is waiting on an op too so i know how the waiting/worrying feels :hugs: EJ will have to have a double nappy system after the op where there is a hole cut in one nappy in the front for his little penis then the other nappy over that ( will have to be in sposies :( )to keep pee and poo seperate to avoid infectionClick to expand...
> 
> is that for a hernia too??
> 
> his op is Nov 10th.
> 
> Doctor today confirmed it was a hernia blush:) but has agreed to book me in to see the consultants to put my mind at rest before the op- i've managed to resist googling so that I don't scare myself, but hate not knowing :cry:Click to expand...

No its for reconstruction of his urethra he has mild-moderate hypospadias where his urethra isnt in the right place


----------



## jms895

EVening ladies! Everyone ok?

I have put myself on a temporary nappy ban, so trying to keep away for a few days :haha: I am soooo bad! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Yeah, he has one in his testicle :( they have to fix it cos it's quite a bad one and is trapping his actual ball iyswim? I just want a second opinion on it today before we go in for the op cos i'm so worried about it :(
> 
> when do they want to do the Op, EJ is waiting on an op too so i know how the waiting/worrying feels :hugs: EJ will have to have a double nappy system after the op where there is a hole cut in one nappy in the front for his little penis then the other nappy over that ( will have to be in sposies :( )to keep pee and poo seperate to avoid infectionClick to expand...
> 
> is that for a hernia too??
> 
> his op is Nov 10th.
> 
> Doctor today confirmed it was a hernia blush:) but has agreed to book me in to see the consultants to put my mind at rest before the op- i've managed to resist googling so that I don't scare myself, but hate not knowing :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> No its for reconstruction of his urethra he has *mild-moderate hypospadias where his urethra isnt in the right place*Click to expand...

My ex boyfriend had that but when he was little, the doctors decided that the condition wasnt moderate enough to be operated on. They told his mum that if he had problems with peeing as he got older then he'd be reconsidered for surgery. 
It never affected his, um, abilities in the bedroom department (tmi sorry!) even if it did look a little odd, but when it came to peeing, he'd sometimes have to sit down and pee otherwise it would go everywhere if he didnt give it enough of a push :rofl: 

Aww bless little EJ, you know it'll be you that suffers more than him tho hun. Babies bounce back so quickly :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Arcanegirl said:


> Alex was at Mils on sunday overnight, i emptied the wetbag yesterday morning and she had wrapped Alexs night nappy complete with poop :dohh:
> I cant remember if i put a liner in there for her or not so im partly at fault but would have been nice to try and flush it or even tell me! :dohh:

That is something my MIL would do.


----------



## Mynx

Emma, that suit is GORGEOUS!!!! I'm actually very tempted to get it for Evie!


----------



## Lliena

Mynx said:


> Emma, that suit is GORGEOUS!!!! I'm actually very tempted to get it for Evie!

I know its beautiful isnt it? Im sooo in love with it :cloud9: I think I will get it her next week even though she already has 3 3-6 month coats :rofl:

I cant help spoiling her, I havent bought myself anything in ages cos I spend any spare cash I have on the girls!


----------



## Eala

mandarhino said:


> Eala - did you ever have the President's Choice version of Kraft dinner? The white cheddar version has always been my favourite - the 'sophisticated' mac & cheese. It is the one I occasionally get sent over when my parents visit. Along with maple syrup of course.
> 
> Where in Quebec did you live? My mother is from Quebec but I grew up in Ontario.
> 
> Can you tell I'm supposed to be working and thinking up new ways to distract myself.

I lived in Montreal for most of my time in Quebec province. I spent about 4 months in Gaspé, waaaaay out east. Very, very pretty, but I can't say I found it a welcoming or happy place to be. I was there as an English Language Assistant, and boy, some of the residents didn't like it!

Loved Montreal to bits, and we're hoping to go back and visit at some point. We're actually seriously considering emigrating to Canada when I finish my degree (nursing) but obviously it's something we'll have to look into again nearer the time. If we do, it won't be Quebec again, possibly looking further west. Will depend where the demand for nurses is at that time!

Jetters - glad you are going to get to see the consultant :)

Callie - yay for WN!!! :D Did you get a one-size or side-snap or AI2? :D

I am sooooo tired. Had the doctors this afternoon and am getting bloods done tomorrow. Joy oh joy!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh I love Montreal. Shame about the winters though. I'm originally from the city two hours away with a reputation for being really boring. We always went to Montreal for gigs.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

> Callie - yay for WN!!! Did you get a one-size or side-snap or AI2?


Oh man I dont know
Maybe I did it wrong!!
I am going to loook!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Side snap I guess
what does that mean????


----------



## Eala

Callie-xoxox said:


> Callie - yay for WN!!! Did you get a one-size or side-snap or AI2?
> 
> 
> Oh man I dont know
> Maybe I did it wrong!!
> I am going to loook!Click to expand...

:rofl:

Mandarhino, Montreal is so amazing, isn't it? We lived pretty much in the centre of town, a few blocks over from Crescent. I really miss Montreal, but if we moved to Quebec province, despite the fact that DH and I are English speakers, we wouldn't be entitled to send Roo to an English-speaking school. I do speak French, and DH speaks a little bit, but I don't know how comfy I'd feel supporting her in homework and stuff if it was all French :blush:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

How do you guys feel about side snap?
I have never used them
Can I cancel orders on WN!!
WHAT HAVE I DONE~~~


----------



## Arcanegirl

Side snaps are wonderful :D


----------



## Jetters

If they work for you, they are great... didn't work for us though :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Okay good!
I was getting worried
Are there they 2 sets of poppers on each side?


----------



## mandarhino

Eala said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Callie - yay for WN!!! Did you get a one-size or side-snap or AI2?
> 
> 
> Oh man I dont know
> Maybe I did it wrong!!
> I am going to loook!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Mandarhino, Montreal is so amazing, isn't it? We lived pretty much in the centre of town, a few blocks over from Crescent. I really miss Montreal, but if we moved to Quebec province, despite the fact that DH and I are English speakers, we wouldn't be entitled to send Roo to an English-speaking school. I do speak French, and DH speaks a little bit, but I don't know how comfy I'd feel supporting her in homework and stuff if it was all French :blush:Click to expand...

Yes it is awkward isn't it. You used to be able to get round it by sticking kids in private school but I don't know if they've now changed that loophole. I've still got quite a lot of relatives in Quebec but they're entitled to educate their kids in English as they went through the English school system themselves. We're Anglophone Quebecers on my Mum's side but not from Montreal area. Always had to point that out in Canada in case people thought we were rich! 

If we move back I'd really need to relearn French as my work options would be very limited without it. Will have to see what prospects will be like after budget tomorrow I guess though. I may need to sign up for French classes.


----------



## mandarhino

Callie-xoxox said:


> Okay good!
> I was getting worried
> Are there they 2 sets of poppers on each side?

Yes two sets to popper on each side and 4 holes options each. Or at least that's what my night side snap nappies have.


----------



## mandarhino

Callie-xoxox said:


> How do you guys feel about side snap?
> I have never used them
> Can I cancel orders on WN!!
> WHAT HAVE I DONE~~~

btw you can amend orders on WN. I totally changed my mind a week and a half after ordering and they said no problem. As long as they haven't started the nappy and the cost is same/similar it shouldn't be too big an issue.


----------



## Jetters

Yeah! Night and day nappies snaps are the same xxx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mandarhino said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Okay good!
> I was getting worried
> Are there they 2 sets of poppers on each side?
> 
> Yes two sets to popper on each side and 4 holes options each. Or at least that's what my night side snap nappies have.Click to expand...


Okay good!
I felt better now.
Do you have the WN night nappies? 
I need to find a good night nappy since Lyrik seems to pee alot more then she use to.


----------



## Jetters

WN night nappies are fab. Soooooooooooooooooo absorbant, they are the only fitted nappy I have that I don't have to boost with anything.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Do they need a wrap?
I NEED something good cause I hate waking up in a wet bed:(


----------



## Lliena

yeah they need a wrap hun :)


----------



## Eala

I looooooooove the WN night nappies. I have 2 WNSS, one I like, one I don't. The one I don't like is an old-style one though, which I bought pre-loved for pennies. I have an AI2 (also SS) and my night notions and they are a fab fit for us :thumbup:

The night notions do need a cover - I use wool which has never let me down yet! :D

Manda - Hmm, I don't know if the private school loophole is still open or not, we only looked at state education. I've forgotten so much French (I studied it at Uni first time round)... I'm sure it'd come back, but I think my DH would struggle.

Anyways, it'll be 2 years before we even start to think about it... But we'd probably be looking at some where English-speaking. We could always go to Montreal for holidays :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I should try one out.
waiting up today in a wet bed sucked!!
its was not to nice.
I was putting L to bed in sposies but she has a narly rash
In her hips area, so no more sposies for us.


----------



## jms895

I love WNNN too!


----------



## Kelly9

Callie where did you buy your WN's??


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I bought it from wee notions.
I cant wait to get it:)


----------



## Kelly9

Oooo I love WN's! Question, is there somewhere on the site where you can see the patterns for the fabrics when making a custom AI2?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Yea there is

https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=102 <--- All fabrics and Velcro

https://weenotions.co.uk/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=267 <--- Minkee and cuddle soft :) 

Hope that works
:)


----------



## mandarhino

I love my WNNNs as well. I have three and I think I need at least one more just so there's always one dry.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I need a good night nappy
Also Lyrik has a really bad rash on her hip
What is that from?
I am using Vaseline to protect it and alot of nappy free time.
when I try to touch it she screams
Should i go to the doctor or just it a few days


----------



## Mynx

Aww poor little love :( 

Maybe try washing her nappies in a different powder? Non Bio or one of those gentle ones? Or even in Soapnuts? What do you wash them in now?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I wash them in her normal soap since she is SUPER allergic to everything else.
When she was first born I had to try out 4 different soaps to find one that did not give her a rash. I am thinking that maybe I washed one of her shirts or pants with my clothes.
or that a nappy was tight


----------



## Mynx

You could always give her a bit of nappy free time hun and see if that helps? Poor Lyrik, I hope it clears up soon for her!


----------



## LittlePants

Have you tried washing with ecoballs? That would remove any possibility of it being an allergy!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I did alot today i cleaner her bumbo and put her in a old baggy sleeper
for hours would change the sleeper when she peed.
I hope it gets better soon.

Tomorrow we are going out so I will just put her in a really loose nappy and hope for no leaks.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

No I have not tried
what is a ecoball?


----------



## Eala

Aww poor Lyrik :( I hope it clears up soon. If it still seems as sore tomorrow, maybe get her to the docs? Just to check that it's not some kind of infection :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

it seems to be better tonight.
but still looks so bad, my mom said its not bad as it seems
I guess its my baby and It seems so bad cause it s her first rash.
If its bad tomorrow I am going to make an appt to see the doctor.

Oh the Children s hospital called yesterday and i finally have a app to talk surgery details with him. Its taken over 2 weeks for him to get back to me.


----------



## Eala

2 weeks, eesh :wacko: When are you getting to see him? :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Nov 12! 
SOO FAR away.
Its driving me mad!


----------



## xerinx

My weenotions order is wrong :( My skulls nappy doesnt have the embroidery on, my monkey nappy you cant read the writing on and my night notion is the worng size!!! :cry:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

WOW!
did you get them today:(?


----------



## xerinx

Yep was all excited until i opened them :( Im gutted theres £90 worth of nappies and i dont like them :cry:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

HOLY COW!

I would e mail them and tell them!
thats alot of money to just throw away,


----------



## purpledahlia

:( Erin, Are you going to send them back? 

It's so bloody cold here, I am feeling so rubbish still and its freezing, and i dont have any warm winter clothes :(


----------



## xerinx

Shes just emailed me and said that i can send them back and she can remake them for me and refund me postage or i can send them back and she will give me a full refund.. my only problem is that i really need the night nappy as i got rid of my bamboozles coz i would have enough night nappies once this one turned up! Im really dissapointed :(


----------



## Callie-xoxox

:(
I would be upset to.


----------



## Lliena

Aw Erin that sucks, they are really good at sorting out stuff though. I didnt like my wn when it came cos the pumpkin spice cuddlesoft was darker than it appeared on screen. So I emailed them and they said send it back and we will give you a full refund. Which they did 2 days after me complaining. Cant fault their custiomer service :)


----------



## xerinx

Well the night notion they are sending the correct one today. The others im still unsure on as i dunno if i wanna wait another 3 weeks for them.. but i really want them!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I would wait the three weeks and get EXACTLY what you want:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I am off to bed ladies.
Hope everyone has a good day:)
xxx


----------



## xerinx

Ahhh shes said once she receives them back she can make them up in 2 days :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Oh that's great! You shouldn't have to wait if it's their fault. I ordered 15 custom nappies in total over the past few months :blush: and none were wrong xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww glad to hear it's been sorted out hun, it's awful when you wait that long for something then it's not right! 

PD, sorry to hear you're still not feeling well. How's little Ava now? She on the mend? Or still using her bibs as sick catchers, bless her! 

Well today I'm off to the Post Office to post the 2 Issys that I sold, a bit of food shopping and that's about it really! Oh and some research on night nappies/wrap systems because I'm desperate to get Evie out of sposies at night :hissy: 
So what's everyone else up to today?


----------



## xerinx

Ive ordered loads before and never had a problem.. maybe it was because i ordeer 3 in one gao all with different fabrics and embroideries?

Im off to the post office to post these back, then i gotta pick my veg up and then i have some sewing to do.. all not very easy with a lil boy who decided he wanted to be awake alllllllllllll night!! Gotta love teething! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> Ive ordered loads before and never had a problem.. maybe it was because i ordeer 3 in one gao all with different fabrics and embroideries?
> 
> Im off to the post office to post these back, then i gotta pick my veg up and then i have some sewing to do..* all not very easy with a lil boy who decided he wanted to be awake alllllllllllll night!! Gotta love teething! *

We had a similar night here hun too, I feel your pain!! :hugs:


----------



## xerinx

Its driving me insane!! 3 weeks hes been like this! He wont co sleep either, when hes in bed with us he pulls my hair or pokes me in the eyes/mouth/nose or he stands up at the headboard!! Hes a lil devil at the moment!!


----------



## Lliena

Im not doing much today think I might make some rainbow fairy cakes though :D


----------



## Jetters

oooh nom! 
except i'm on a diet. boohoo.


i'm at college now, "revising" *cough* before an exam at 1 :(


----------



## Eala

Best of luck with the exam, Jetters :hugs: I feel your pain, I have one next week. I've had the exam questions for weeks, but only done so much about it :blush:

Am off in a bit to get bloods done. Hoping they listen when I point out my good vein, it gets very irritating if they think they know better :rofl:

Hope everyone has a good afternoon :)


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Best of luck with the exam, Jetters :hugs: I feel your pain, I have one next week. I've had the exam questions for weeks, but only done so much about it :blush:
> 
> Am off in a bit to get bloods done. Hoping they listen when I point out my good vein, it gets very irritating if they think they know better :rofl:
> 
> Hope everyone has a good afternoon :)

:rofl: I have bad veins but I know where my good ones are for blood taking so I always point them out when I have to have it taken. Normally they are greatful :D


----------



## lynnikins

ive been out all day, got some money caus i got my cheque cashed , im sorted now with money for friday and a pushchair thanks to Jetters, hehehe i know where you live now hun hehehe


----------



## Kelly9

Good luck on the exam Jetters, I have an exam at 4pm! I need to study more!

Now I am worried about ordering my nappy. I am ordering a custom WN, just waiting back on an email from the staff about a question I had, but I had a lot of special instructions for it.. hrmm. It's going to be a christmas present for Skyler. Also need to order that amber necklace still to!


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> ive been out all day, got some money caus i got my cheque cashed , im sorted now with money for friday and a pushchair thanks to Jetters, hehehe i know where you live now hun hehehe

Aww I have 2 strollers I could have lent you..altho they're both very girlie ones! 
Glad to hear you got one sorted anyways :thumbup: 

Jetters, hope the exam went well :hugs: 
Eala, hope all went well with your blood test and they got a good vein for you! 

Today has been a very strenuous day! Yesterday we moved Evie's cot into Elisha's (my 18 year old) bedroom in the hope that maybe my snoring haha:) may have been waking her up at night... she slept just as badly as usual and instead of just keeping me awake, she kept all of us including Elisha awake and the poor thing had to go to college this morning. Sooooo we had to move Evie's cot back into our room and did a massive furniture shift to try and make things a bit more spacious in there. I'm cream crackered now lol! So it's take away for us tonight me thinks :happydance: 

I've managed to sort some cash out for Friday too so I'm gonna be able to look for birthday presents cry:) ready for Evie next month, and also some kind of night nappy :D 

Hope you all have relaxing evenings, after our take away, I'm having a hot bath!


----------



## dougie

just bathed louie and oh my gosh he has such a bad rash
today he broke a big boy toy and there were little glass beads everywhere and SOMEHOW one had gotten into his nappy and caused the most ghastly rash that was bleeding everywhere, so sore he couldnt sit in the bath :'( my poor little man :( he is teething so terribly too which makes everything worse :(

on the plus side, my wool soaker arrived today and is on the LOs botty right now ready for beddy! :)


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Louie. Hope he sleeps ok tonight and the rash doesn't keep him awake.


----------



## lynnikins

EJ's change in sleeping habits is doing my head in, that and the dummy mishaps, hes never been able to be sucessfully rocked to sleep then put to bed so we have always put him down awake but he has never taken very long to settle himself till the last week or so , he is teething he had issues in the middle of the night last night wanting to nurse all night but i managed to stave him off with some bongela and a bottle with water as i knew he wasnt hungry, anyway hes not been sleeping at all like he used to needing feeding regularly in the night when hes been sleeping through 9-7 without feeds since 12wks old. 
i know hes feeding off my stress and other things happening around us but its getting rediculous


----------



## Jetters

Awww poor Louie! :hugs:




lynnikins said:


> ive been out all day, got some money caus i got my cheque cashed , im sorted now with money for friday and a pushchair thanks to Jetters, hehehe i know where you live now hun hehehe

:rofl: you're welcome, no stalking now :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters said:


> Awww poor Louie! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> ive been out all day, got some money caus i got my cheque cashed , im sorted now with money for friday and a pushchair thanks to Jetters, hehehe i know where you live now hun hehehe
> 
> :rofl: you're welcome, no stalking now :haha:Click to expand...

awwww but stalking is so much fun :( lol seriously your like 10 min further walk than DH's work and when we were leaving your place Nate threw a tantrum caus he wanted to go to the playground


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: come back soon x


----------



## Eala

Jetters, how did your exam go?

Lynn - I hope EJ settles better tonight, so you have a bit of a break :hugs:

Dougie - Poor Louie! I hope the rash has cleared up by tomorrow :hugs:

Mynx - Oh poor you and poor Elisha! Fingers crossed that Evie has a better night tonight and you all feel more rested in the morning :hugs: Yay for takeaway :D

I got a lovely phlebotomist at the doctors, who went straight for the vein I pointed out :D Lo and behold, lovely stream of blood! Good thing too, she wanted 5 vials of the stuff :rofl: We had a giggle together over the fact that my GP ordered a random blood glucose test... which will be completely useless in terms of indicating if there's something wrong there, as I am on Metformin for my PCOS :dohh: Ah well, she gets bonus marks for at least ticking all the boxes :rofl:

Anyways, I am cream crackered, and it's my long day in Uni tomorrow, so am off to bed. Night night everyone :wave: :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Ah BnB, how I've missed you :rolleyes:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I could kill FOB today!

So mad I feel the need to buy a nappy:)


----------



## dougie

oooh today i got my dispatch email from wee notions for my first custom nappy!!
excited!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Ohh that is exciting:)
I cant wait to get mine:)


----------



## lynnikins

Callie-xoxox said:


> I could kill FOB today!
> 
> So mad I feel the need to buy a nappy:)

:hugs: 
sorry hun but the second part of that made me laugh lol wonder if i can use that as an excuse for my nappy habits


----------



## Callie-xoxox

lynnikins said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> I could kill FOB today!
> 
> So mad I feel the need to buy a nappy:)
> 
> :hugs:
> sorry hun but the second part of that made me laugh lol wonder if i can use that as an excuse for my nappy habitsClick to expand...

Oh you can use it!
I have no money on my PP or I would buy something!
I will just have to go get coffee instead of getting a nappy!

Some men just dont understand~


----------



## lynnikins

how true that is, although my DH has been trying to be really sweet this week, hes been home a bit more so seen how tense it is with the boys living here now his cousins are back so has more sympathy for my feelings


----------



## 4boys4years

oops shouldn't have googled 'pumpkin pants'.....

https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=pumpkin pants

:rofl:


----------



## Eala

OMG 4B4y!!! :sick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

hahahahahaha That made my day~


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:rofl:


----------



## Mynx

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Callie-xoxox said:


> hahahahahaha That made my day~


Have you seen what you accidently put on facebook when talking to baby punk? :rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

What a EFFING bad week I am having~
I fixed that! I feel like dying I cant believe I did that~


----------



## Lliena

Aw hun its not that bad, it's quite funny actually :hugs:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh it was funny but I hope they did not see that.
Now they deff wont SHIP to Canada! hahaha


----------



## Lliena

Haha! I dont think it will show up anymore cos you deleted it :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha did you put shit? If so, that's genius!

Not nappy related but i need advice pleeease ladies. I'm going to be wearing A all day tomorrow, both outside and in... what should i dress him in?


----------



## 4boys4years

aww i don't have you all on fb so dunno what you're all giggling about!

DJ i usually have Noah in warm trousers, long sleeved top and tracksuit type jacket/fleece or a romper with an all in one tracksuit over. When outside i fasten my coat over his legs just under his bum and have his hood up, inside i take my coat off and put his hood down. This seems to work well for us :) Oh another thought are you front or back carrying? I tend to wear on my front outside and switch it to my back if we're inside fr a while, i never back carry him over my coat unless i know we'll be staying outside


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll be front carrying as I'm not exactly a pro at getting him tied in - my poor efforts at the front carry have made me too scared to try the back! Plus he gets grumpy if he can't see me :haha:

I have a little suit with warm trousers and a jacket with a hood so that sounds like a plan. So vest, long sleeve tshirt, trousers, jacket. Hood up for outside, hood down for inside :thumbup: thank you :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

we can always help unlayer you inside hun, dont know what EJ will be wearing lol not got alot of clean stuff for him laying around as its wash day tomorrow


----------



## Jetters

yeah you can pile his 'outdoor' clothes up in my buggy if you want xx
(i'm probably gonna end up wearing K home and using buggy as a shopping trolley :rofl:)


----------



## Kelly9

I'd help with the wearing and clothes question but I'm across the pond so I doubt I'd be much help :rofl:

I just ordered my WN customs AI2!!! Now I'll get a nice surprise in the mail in the coming weeks. Also got my grovia's (3) and a softbums in the mail today, am loving them all! This whole fluff thing is getting expensive!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Dopeyjopey said:


> Haha did you put shit? If so, that's genius!
> 
> Not nappy related but i need advice pleeease ladies. I'm going to be wearing A all day tomorrow, both outside and in... what should i dress him in?

I totally did put shit!!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:rofl: classic. That is very much something i would do!


----------



## buttonnose82

I have found a night nappy that we love!

Last night we tried pop in's and well they are fab and work great for us right now, Noah is a heavy night wetter but they held up great!! I am going in search of more now lol

oh and the other plus ..... they are daddy friendly ...... the amount of times I have caught daddy changing a night nappy and forgetting to put a wrap on lol


----------



## dougie

MY WN CAME!
its BEAUTIFUL photos later ladies
oh its just absolutely perfect!


----------



## Eala

Yay, can't wait to see the pics dougie! :D

Glad to hear you found a night nappy which is working for you, buttonnose :hugs:

Callie - the typo could've been a lot worse :rofl:


----------



## dougie

my beautiful WN
i love it!
 



Attached Files:







100_2973.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Guppy051708

Okay, i love all the cute patterns on the eBay cheepies so i bought a ton of em! :blush: but i must say, i am happily surprised that they work so great! I think they work just as well as our FuzziBuns One sizes!


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies you all enjoy the show?

I have been good and not bought any nappies in nearly a week! :)

Been off sick today, bad back and had really bad diarrhoea last night :( been in bed all day, everyone ok? xx


----------



## Guppy051708

jms895 said:


> Evening ladies you all enjoy the show?
> 
> I have been good and not bought any nappies in nearly a week! :)
> 
> Been off sick today, bad back and had really bad diarrhoea last night :( been in bed all day, everyone ok? xx

oh no! Hope you're feeling better soon!

We need to have a contest...who can go the longest wiithout giving into our addiction (buy cloth nappys) LOL Its been about a...week...:shrug: for me too lol its eBays fault! :help:


----------



## mandarhino

It was really nice to put names to faces and there were lots of very cute babies and a bump. 

However my toddler ran me ragged and refused to stay in her pram and/or nap the entire time. Combined with my hangover and lack of sleep it did not make for a relaxing trip. I also didn't get much chance to chat to people as I kept having to run after her. So lots of half started conversations. :nope:

Course she fell asleep on the tube about 15 minutes after leaving the show, nearly 2 hours after her normal nap time. 

On the upside I barely spent any money cause I didn't have time to browse properly.


----------



## lynnikins

was great fun and nice to meet people


----------



## mandarhino

Oooh I just bought a burro Issy! :happydance::happydance: So excited as I've been looking for one for over a month now. I just need to find a monkey minky Issy and my collection will be complete.


----------



## jen1604

Dougie I love that nappy!Gorrrrgeous :D


----------



## Guppy051708

...I wish i lived near you guys :(


----------



## Eala

Dougie, that nappy is really really lovely! :D

Glad everyone had fun at the Show :)


----------



## jms895

Glad you asll enjoyed the show :)


----------



## Blue_bumpkin

dougie said:


> my beautiful WN
> i love it!

Gorgeous :)


----------



## Kelly9

What a beautiful WN! Did you design it yourself? Now i can't wait for mine to come in!

I'm ordering some more softbums and grovias they really are awesome.

Question: Whats the difference with the night nappies and the regular WN nappies?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I hope you all have fun at the show~
I got my baby legs
they are sooooo cute!


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> It was really nice to put names to faces and there were lots of very cute babies and a bump.
> 
> However my toddler ran me ragged and refused to stay in her pram and/or nap the entire time. Combined with my hangover and lack of sleep it did not make for a relaxing trip. I also didn't get much chance to chat to people as I kept having to run after her. So lots of half started conversations. :nope:
> 
> Course she fell asleep on the tube about 15 minutes after leaving the show, nearly 2 hours after her normal nap time.
> 
> *On the upside I barely spent any money cause I didn't have time to browse properly*.

Same here hun, all I managed to buy was a new taggie and some mini Teletubbies teddies :rofl: No nappies at all, I'm so disappointed!


----------



## dougie

thankyou for the WN love ladies!
i LOVE LOVE LOVE it! it is so perfect! havent used it yet mind, i feel like i want to save it for a special occasion :/ its being left for our friend who is looking after him (for the first time we have ever left him with anyone!) on thursday because she loves his nappies!

why did it have to rain last night! im in two minds whether to train today or not :( i want to use my shiny new ergo! (but dont want to get wet on a 4 mile walk in the wind and rain :/)

aaaand... louie was playing with the lid to the cheeky wipes box and it has vanished off the face of the earth! ive looked EVERYWHERE! not in his toy boxes, or under the sofa, or under cushions - it can't have gone that far so why cant i find it!


----------



## lynnikins

lol everything my boys play with disappears sooner or later lol,

for the person that asked regular WN have a PUL layer on the back of the minkee or cuddlesoft or cotton that you pick for the outter print and WN Nightnotions dont they dont have any waterproofing in them so you need a wrap over them


----------



## Jetters

look at this fab starter bundle.. https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Bumgenius-V3..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item4cf2898737


----------



## mandarhino

So my MIL is staying with us at the moment and we should be using this opportunity to go out for a drink or something while we have an in house babysitter. However we are too knackered to leave the house. How sad is that? 

I'd go out tomorrow night but I have to be in the complete opposite end of town - Essex essentially for 7:50am Monday morning. And I live in South London. Stupid work commitment that seemed like a good idea at the time. 

Jetters btw - are you doing a PGCE?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I was looking at the Diaper sprayer thread and i had a random idea....
What about these? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-5L-WEEDS-G...ants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item19c038768b

My mil uses one to water her plants she cant reach outside her window, you can change the type of spray on it so presumably it would spray off nappies?


----------



## mandarhino

Arcanegirl said:


> I was looking at the Diaper sprayer thread and i had a random idea....
> What about these? https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/1-5L-WEEDS-G...ants_Weed_Pest_Control_CV&hash=item19c038768b
> 
> My mil uses one to water her plants she cant reach outside her window, you can change the type of spray on it so presumably it would spray off nappies?

If you buy one and it works will you come back and let me know. I need a better solution.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill see if i can borrow mils :)


----------



## jessabella

ooooooooooo this might be good..showed it to hubby and he reckons it might be cool.


----------



## Mynx

I've just ordered some Ella's House Bumhuggers from Plushpants and some preloved ones from UNC... are these any good? I've also ordered a couple of Motherease Rikki wraps to go over the top. 
I've gone for the Bumhuggers because it says they contain hemp as well as bamboo so altho they'll take longer to dry, surely it means they're great as night nappies?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I've not used them but a hemp and bamboo mix is good. You could always pop in a bit of microfibre nearest to the bum to draw wetness away quicker :)


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I've not used them but a hemp and bamboo mix is good. *You could always pop in a bit of microfibre nearest to the bum to draw wetness away quicker* :)

I was thinking that too. I have a few cheapie MF inserts laying around that I could use. Thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies! Lazy sunday for me :) Love it!


----------



## Eala

Afternoodle all :)

Had a busy morning so far! Lovely DH gave me a lie-in till 9.30 :cloud9: then I've been up and doing laundry and cooking! Got a lentil soup on, a bolognese sauce cooking, chicken marinating, and all the veggies are peeled and chopped for tonight's roast ham :thumbup:

Just had a stop for a few bits of krackerbread and a mug of Ovaltine, and to catch up with BnB :D


----------



## jms895

Sounds fab Eala!

OH is cooking today here and we are having a quick and easy spag bol :)

I got up at 9.30 too


----------



## dougie

louie didnt wake up until 8:30 today and i stayed in bed till about half 9 too!
probably the first time since louie was born have i had a lie in!
it was GLORIOUS and i demanded coffee in bed, then OH took us out for breakfast!

winner!


----------



## lynnikins

we had pizzza for lunch and OH has been helpful with the boys today, i just want to have time to ourselves


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Whoooo! 1000 pages of fluff chat!


----------



## jms895

Yay for 1000 pages :wohoo:


----------



## dougie

my beautiful WN leaked all over :(
out of both legs :(
i think it is too big for him yet (its a large, his med NN fits fine though, i wanted it to last!!)

:(


----------



## lynnikins

aww suks with the leaks my boys have been in sposies all day caus DH kindly changed a few nappies and didnt wipe out the wraps and leave them on the side for me so i ran out of wraps too so its been sposies all day i feel so bad


----------



## jen1604

Well done on the 1000 pages ladies!!


----------



## mandarhino

Happy 1000 pages. 

Well it is the end of era. I think she has finally grow out of her medium Ittis. I got my first when she was around 3-4 months old and now at 16, nearly 17 months, she is finally too big for them. :cry: 

So sad to retire nappies. I guess that's why my stash is mostly BTPs.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

mandarhino said:


> Happy 1000 pages.
> 
> Well it is the end of era. I think she has finally grow out of her medium Ittis. I got my first when she was around 3-4 months old and now at 16, nearly 17 months, she is finally too big for them. :cry:
> 
> So sad to retire nappies. I guess that's why my stash is mostly BTPs.

Albert already gets builders bum with mediums. And large le petite prairie's. And his superbaby nappy :cry: hoping he'll get back into them when he starts crawling and loses the chubbiness!


----------



## mandarhino

I had a couple of months around 5-6 months where I thought she'd burst out of the mediums. From about 7-8 months though she started slimming down and they fit again. So never fear, he'll be back in them soon enough.


----------



## Lliena

ooh my father in law just made me a bacardi and coke and it was about 3/4 bacardi and 1/4 coke. My head is a bit fuzzy now and I went on ebay and bid on some nappies-think I can blame him if I win them? :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Yeah, deffo :rofl:

Right, tell us some drunken secrets please Lliena :D


----------



## Lliena

Haha all my secrets are far too rude for on here :twisted: :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Haha all my secrets are far too rude for on here :twisted: :rofl:

:rofl: then text then to me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Haha all my secrets are far too rude for on here :twisted: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: then text then to me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I've not had that much to drink ;) Get me on a night out and it would all come out (ooer :rofl:) although you can probably imagine work out half the stuff


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Haha all my secrets are far too rude for on here :twisted: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: then text then to me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had that much to drink ;) Get me on a night out and it would all come out (ooer :rofl:) although you can probably imagine work out half the stuffClick to expand...

:tease: *wanders off to guess and make stuff up :rofl:

:drunk:

MYNX! You up for this buy-you-a-drink, get rudey secrets thing? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I want to know secrets! I never get any RL gossip... that makes me sad :cry:


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Haha all my secrets are far too rude for on here :twisted: :rofl:
> 
> :rofl: then text then to me :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've not had that much to drink ;) Get me on a night out and it would all come out (ooer :rofl:) although you can probably imagine work out half the stuff Click to expand...
> 
> :tease: *wanders off to guess and make stuff up :rofl:
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> MYNX! You up for this buy-you-a-drink, get rudey secrets thing? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Does a bear s**t in the woods?

HELL YEAH!!!
:rofl:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

You ladys just made my day~ Well night!

It was my first night away for Lyrik last night
She was with my mom who I totally trust,
but I worried the whole time typical mom I guess.
I got my mom to use sposies since Lyrik is teething and not every night right now~
Now Lyrik has that rash again:(


----------



## dougie

you ladies are definitely good for a giggle!

did you have a nice night out callie? i hope lyriks botty gets better soon :)

my pumpkin pants actually worked last night!!!!!!!!!
they were always wet so i lanolised them... are you supposed to lanolise them first? was i missing the point entirely? im just glad that they work so papa doesnt put the flips on so tight they cut into his legs anymore!!!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I had an amazing time out!
I missed Lyrik alot but it was nice to get out and not have to take care of her.
And I spend it with a great guy so it makes it way better :)


----------



## Eala

Glad that you had a great night out, Callie :) :hugs:

My morning schedule has gone to pot today, as my DH's motorbike wouldn't start! So I had to run him into work so that he wasn't horrendously late. Urgh, at least I'm getting some work done now (in between snooping on here :blush:)

Dougie - yay for your pumpkin pants working! Are they fleece? I didn't know you could lanolise fleece, but I guess it makes sense. And if it works, yay! :) Only ever used wools wraps here, so I'm clueless about everything else :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

my morning has been a write off i have to get to the post office but only rolled out of bed at 9am lol did cloth on EJ last night and not liking using PUL wraps i really need wool or fleece for him anyone got any med/large wool or fleece going cheap??


----------



## xerinx

Do you want shorties or longies? Im currently about to sell a pair of shorties and a pair of longies but someone else is interested 1st :D


----------



## lynnikins

shorties caus wwe are going to australia so doubt id get much use from longies


----------



## xerinx

Ok i will let you know which ones she wants and get back to you :D


----------



## buttonnose82

right girlies, I am considering getting a WNNN to try, what wraps are the best to use with them?


----------



## lynnikins

currently i use a cotton bottoms PUL wrap with my WNNN on both boys and it works fine just got to change them first thing they get up else it wicks a bit


----------



## Eala

buttonnose82 said:


> right girlies, I am considering getting a WNNN to try, what wraps are the best to use with them?

I'm a wool fantatic. Have to be honest and say I've never tried anything else, but that's mainly because wool is just so good! :)


----------



## Twiglet

I don't use a wrap, I use a fleece soaker :)

I had my baby 5 days ago at home :thumbup: He's had a few cloth nappies on and his cord has fell off now so I'm gonna start him full time in the next few days :dance:


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Twiglet!!! Aww, I love his pic in your ticker! He is gorgeous :) And what a lovely name as well!

Welcome to the world, Alden! :hugs:


----------



## dougie

congratulations on your new addition! he looks lovely! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Twiglet :D


----------



## Mynx

Aww congratulations Twiglet, he's gorgeous :D


----------



## buttonnose82

will wool or fleece work on a 4 week old since he doesn't really move much ..... won't we get compression leaks?


----------



## buttonnose82

twiglet hunny, he is so handsome, congrats!


----------



## xerinx

Fleece you will get compression leaks but with wool you wont :D


----------



## Twiglet

Thank you! :) 

He's using Bambino Mio's and small itti's at the moment, I've got a magicall and some disana tie on's coming...Bambino Mio's were rubbish with Caitlyn but with Alden I get an ace fit! :shrug: I got them free too as my friends mum works in the Boots warehouse and she got them for me. 

Button, I didn't use fleece on Caitlyn till she was 2.5 months old and had no leaks from them but I think with A I would at the moment as he's a very contented non mover...unlike his sister :lol: .


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations Twiglet. He looks really cute. I love newborn shots where they have their eyes open.


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats twiglet! So cute! 

I am so confused by the wool vs fleece debate! I have flip inserts stay dry and grovia organic cotton inserts and I don't get leaks with those unless we forget to change the diaper and it just gets to saturated. I am guessing with the wool it would be like a prefold then you would put a wrap over top?


----------



## xerinx

Wool is lanolised so it becomes waterproof so you dont use a wrap hun.Fleece doesnt need to be lanolised but also works as a waterproof layer.


----------



## Eala

Wool isn't an insert, it's a cover :) As Erin said, you lanolise it so that it is waterproof. But, unlike plastic or PUL wraps, it allows liquid to evaporate away, which leaves baby dryer and cooler :)

I absolutely love my wool covers. I've never even tried fleece or PUL wraps, as wool works so well for us! I'm sticking to my "It ain't broke so I won't fix it!" adage :rofl: We only use fitteds at night, right enough, during the day I tend to use pockets/AIOs.


----------



## xerinx

I now only use wool for my fitteds! I have my night pairs which arent my 'pretty' ones and then i have 3 pairs which are for days which i paid alot of money for but they are custom dyed to what i wanted ect. Although i mostly use cushies/issys/wn during the day they are still good for when i go out they give an extra layer of protection just in case.

I had to switch to wool as the wraps were leaving marks on logans legs. In fact hes now got a scar from where pul rubbed him!! Hes had it for months and it wont go but hopefully in time it will fade!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

What do you dress your LOs in when using wool? Obviously a vest doesn't work, but it's cold!


----------



## xerinx

a t shirt/long sleeved top and then a light jacket thing (hahaha my explaining is brill!) if indoors and a proper coat when out (i wear him anyway when out and havent used vests since using cloth!)


----------



## Lliena

Quick hello from me this evening as got back from kent about an hour ago and am tired! Jo I love your avatar :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Emma :)

That outfit doesn't fit anymore and i can't find a bigger one anywhere :cry:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Erin - would doubling up long sleeve tshirts at night be ok?


----------



## xerinx

I dont see why not! Logan wears a long sleeve top at night, last night he did have a thin jacket sorta thing over the top and he was fine. Ohhh the longies are drying as we speak freshly washed and lanolised for you and i have found a lil tub so i can send you some lanolin too :D ohhh and they arent the greeny ones they are blues and browns and i think lovely! I will shave them for you too :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

They grow beards? ;) thank you... i'll probably aak loads of questions when it comes to me needing to lanolise!

I'm so excited about fitteds - whoop!


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe they bobble due to use ie- a wriggly baby makes knees bobble (called felting) so you have to shave them to make them look nice!! The softer the wool is the more it felts and these ones are really soft so i tend to shave them when they need lanolising! And feel free to ask any questions hun.


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Thanks Emma :)
> 
> That outfit doesn't fit anymore and i can't find a bigger one anywhere :cry:

H&M have them in :D


----------



## xerinx

Heres a couple of pics of longies so you can feel the love too!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs459.ash2/73226_1571838290534_1072823694_31643462_4074742_n.jpg

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs669.snc4/60941_1532092216907_1072823694_31561724_3291877_n.jpg


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Ooooooh! Love the tshirts with them :cloud9:

Emma, H&M only do them up to 2-4 months and A will need at least 6-9 :cry:


----------



## xerinx

Yep the wolverine one i had made as set and the spiderman pair i chose the colours so they would match with his spiderman tops and his superman tops.... my oh is very into superheroes comics ect so it encourages him to spend more money!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

my first WN has been sent:)
Going to get it in about 2 weeks:)
:wohoo:
xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Ooooooh! Love the tshirts with them :cloud9:
> 
> Emma, H&M only do them up to 2-4 months and A will need at least 6-9 :cry:

Aww I could have sworn I saw bigger sizes in there when I was looking but maybe not :(

Callie wooo :D


----------



## jms895

Evening ladies! Hope your all ok!


----------



## Kelly9

Ok wait, so the longies/shorties are the wool diaper? Or are they the cover that goes over something? Sorry if I seem dumb but I have never heard of diapering this way. I use AI2's. And do you primarily use them at night? ANd if you use wool then you don't need a wrap right cause of the waterproofing and evaporating thing? SOrry for all the q's!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

they are used like a cover:)
I need to find something good for night time:)
Nothing seems to work.


----------



## Kelly9

I googled them and think I understand more now! But wholly cow they are super expensive!!!! I think I'll get my mil to knit some for me! Anyone have or know where I can find a good pattern?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

they are soooo expensive! 
I wanted some but then decided that I will wait till i am very desperate


----------



## xerinx

They are expensive but they are also brilliant! They work so much better than a pul cover and you dont need loads! You just use them and let them dry and they are ready for use again. 

heres a pattern- https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organicwool/woolpants.html


----------



## Mynx

Lol I just found that pattern too!! There's a shorties pants version too, uber cute for girls as it's got little frills round the leg cuffs. I'm thinking of knitting my own too cos babygros are no good when there's a big old padded bum to cover :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

If you are gonna knit your own make sure you use as close to 100% wool as possible as they lanolise the best. 

However im soon to be testing out som acrylic longies for someone as shes been informed they work like fleece and are loads cheaper so if these work then i will let you girls now as they will be less than half the price of wool!!!


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> If you are gonna knit your own make sure you use as close to 100% wool as possible as they lanolise the best.
> 
> However im soon to be testing out som acrylic longies for someone as shes been informed they work like fleece and are loads cheaper so if these work then i will let you girls now as they will be less than half the price of wool!!!

I was reading the page that has the longies pattern on it and she'd said that she'd tried a yarn that was only 20% wool and they worked pretty well too .. I have some acrylic wool so I might give them a go just to see what they come out like before shelling out on 100% wool :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

The lower the wool content the more you have to lanolise them, which tbh i like the fact i dont have to very often! But i still think its better to practise with to cheaper wool! I paid £18 for some 100% wool thats sat in a draw and will prob not get used for anything coz ive decided i hate knitting!


----------



## dougie

erin, seeing as you are the wooly expert
how do you think bamboo wool would hold up? its my favourite and louie has a lot of knitted goodies from it, i could get nana to knit him some matching items


----------



## xerinx

It would have to contain at least 50% (preferably more) natural wool in the mix for it to be lanolised. Lanolin is a natural substance that exists in wool anyway (which is why sheep dont get wet when its raining) and all lanolising does is replace this. As bamboo is very absorbant it would just absorb the lanolin rather than coat it.


----------



## littlepne

I've bought some 6-9 babygros for my 4month old! Much better over her big night time bum and I only have to roll the sleeves up a bit! I have clothes in so many different sizes! Some 0-3 t shirts still fit, 3-6 clothes but have some 6-9 pants from next which fit great! Vests are a mix of 3-6 and 6-9 - it's ridiculous!


----------



## lynnikins

lol just wait i had a 6-9 shirt on EJ ( couldnt believe it myself ) with 12-18month overalls lol and size 2 1/2 shoes lol it was rediculous, i have clothes in newborn through to 4/5 yrs here atm need to really sell all the newborn-9month stuff as EJ has really outgrown most of it


----------



## Mynx

littlepne said:


> I've bought some 6-9 babygros for my 4month old! Much better over her big night time bum and I only have to roll the sleeves up a bit! I have clothes in so many different sizes! Some 0-3 t shirts still fit, 3-6 clothes but have some 6-9 pants from next which fit great! Vests are a mix of 3-6 and 6-9 - it's ridiculous!

We did the same thing.. next size up to cater for Evie's big night time bum. Trouble is, when she's crawling around, her feet end up coming out of the holes between the poppers :rofl: 
I think that when we get the night nappies back on her, I'll try using these longies that I'm hoping to knit and put a long sleeved top with them so that they're kinda like pjs :D


----------



## Mynx

Ok so I received my new and preloved bumhuggers today. Also had 2 large Motherease wraps (new) and omg, they're massive lol! 
Did I read somewhere that you can get maximum absorbancy from a nappy if you soak it in cold water overnight? If so, does anything need to be added to the water?


----------



## buttonnose82

when I did mine (well not mine ..... the little mans!) i just did it in plain water :)


----------



## Mynx

buttonnose82 said:


> when I did mine (well not mine ..... the little mans!) i just did it in plain water :)

And that works just as well as a few prewashes? If so, I think I'll be soaking me bumhuggers tonight :haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

well I soaked mine over night and did 1 wash before little man was born and we have been using them since he was born and they have worked just great :)


----------



## Mynx

Cool, thanks hun :thumbup: How is the wee one doing?


----------



## buttonnose82

he is fab thanks, can't imagine life without him!

just fed up of none of his clothing fitting him right because of his big cloth butt lol


----------



## xerinx

Bumhuggers are really big! The small fit upto 20lb! (well prob more!!) And yep just soaking is fine in plain water but i would suggest to change the water every so often as that gets right of the residue in it, and swish them about so aggitate the fibres like a washing machine does :D


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh why does it have to be so cold and get so damp in this flat its a pain for drying laundry


----------



## mandarhino

lynnikins said:


> arrgh why does it have to be so cold and get so damp in this flat its a pain for drying laundry

Where's your boiler? Can you stick up laundry near it? I've got a little boiler cupboard (big old fashioned water tank plus smaller boiler) and have two clothes lines strung up and some hooks to hang hangers on. I usually manage to dry at least half my nappies in there and then rotate stuff in and out as it gets dry.


----------



## lynnikins

its up high in the corner of the bathroom which is where the washing is normally out drying (hanging on airers in the tub ) but the boiler doesnt give off any heat caus its a new one which is irritating and this flat is in an old building so always feels damp i have to get the nappies in the sunny spots first thing else they take 2-3 days to dry ( prefolds ) so i end up using my pockets and washing alot more


----------



## Mynx

What are the best type of microfibre to put in my Bumhuggers ladies? I have a fair few Ebay cheapies that I could use the inserts from? Or am I better off getting some microfibre cloths and folding them?


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for the pattern. I'll keep an eye out on ebay to I'd like to try a least one pair and see how that works. 

Xerinx, what do you put inside the longies? A fitted or prefold?


----------



## xerinx

Fitteds hun however if you have big enough prefolds you can use a nippa and use them too :D


----------



## buttonnose82

Mynx said:


> What are the best type of microfibre to put in my Bumhuggers ladies? I have a fair few Ebay cheapies that I could use the inserts from? Or am I better off getting some microfibre cloths and folding them?

I boost with a tots bots bamboo booster, they fit really well in the pocket and they aren't that expensive either


----------



## buttonnose82

I should really lanolise the longies i knitted and try them out lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mynx, i'd use an ebay cheapie insert i think.

I got a weehugger in a swap with twiglet today and it is the best fitting nappy on A so far!


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Mynx, i'd use an ebay cheapie insert i think.
> 
> I got a weehugger in a swap with twiglet today and it is the best fitting nappy on A so far!

Okey doke, got plenty of those lol! Thanks hun :hugs: 
Glad to hear you got a good fit on them :thumbup: Just hope we get the same! I cant believe the size of the Rikki wrap tho, it looks like a pair of Bridget Jones' big pants but with velcro!! :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

If i got a massive wrap i'd so try and fit in it! :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

LMAO!! Funny you should say that!! My OH tried it on over his trousers ;) I was certain it was gonna do up n all cos he's a bit of a skinny minnie but it didnt! Thank god it didnt either, I reckon that sight might have put me of him!!! :sick: :rofl:


----------



## mummy to be

Hi ladies... I would just like to join the fluffly bum club :) we made the swap 2 weeks ago and i LOVE IT!!!!!! 

just thought i would pop in and say hello!!! 
I hope that soon enough the Australian Cloth Nappy market will boom like it seems to have done in the UK.... I want more Fluffies!!!! :D 

Luckily with a daughter (19 months) who we just changed over and a son on the way (25 weeks pregnant) i have the chance to keep shopping for fluffies :)


----------



## Kelly9

Welcome mummy to be. I wish there was more of a market in Canada for some of the wool products!


----------



## mummy to be

Thanks Kelly :) 
Yeah it sucks when we are limited to things here as well.. I am super jealous of some of the super cute designs that i have seen around but cant get them to Australia :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Arent Issybears and Itti bittis Aus made?


----------



## Kelly9

I lot of UK places ship to different countries!


----------



## lynnikins

most of them are aussie made hun theres soooooooooooo many out there lol, dont be confused into thinking we have shops that stock our pretties we buy them all online and a huge amount are Aussie imports you jst have to hunt them down


----------



## mummy to be

ohhhh well there you go :) Maybe i should do some more re-search hahahah :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I wish i lived in australia. Imagine how much cheaper you could get nappies for without shipping to the uk! Mummy to be, my faves from Aus are: cushie tushie, itti bitti, issy bear and bubba moo :thumbup:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

welcome!~
Cloth is soo much fun :)
I live in Canada and get EVERYTHING from the Uk and Asu.
Canada has no good Diapers


----------



## Lliena

Ooh just found out you can get g diapers now at www.husha-byebaby.com in the uk :D They dont have mnay colours yet but I emailed them to see if they will be getting more and will let you girls know when they reply!


----------



## Mynx

Ok so I've ordered my wool. It's Merino 100% superwash wool, will that be ok? Now, what's the best product for lanolising the soakers once I've made them?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I found the stuff from little pants to work fine and used her guide on how to do it:


----------



## xerinx

Superwash isnt great tbh hun it will need washing alot! But it will work :D

As for lanolin well i use- 
Sheepish Grins liquid lanolin orchid rain- i use this to 1st lanolise them 
Sheepish Grins Foaming Wool Wash 8oz Monkey Fruits - this has added lanolin in so i use this to wash them in 
Northern Essence Lanolin Mister Hot Chocolate- (spray lanolin)- i then use this after washing to top up the lanolin it then means i dont need to fully lanolise very often at all!!


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> *Superwash isnt great tbh hun it will need washing alot! But it will work *
> 
> As for lanolin well i use-
> Sheepish Grins liquid lanolin orchid rain- i use this to 1st lanolise them
> Sheepish Grins Foaming Wool Wash 8oz Monkey Fruits - this has added lanolin in so i use this to wash them in
> Northern Essence Lanolin Mister Hot Chocolate- (spray lanolin)- i then use this after washing to top up the lanolin it then means i dont need to fully lanolise very often at all!!

Oh crap :( I chose that one cos there was quite a large range of colours lol! They'll still be waterproof when lanolised tho? 

I've ordered some of the Sheepish Grins stuff and now looking at spary lanolin :) Thanks hun x


----------



## xerinx

Yea they will still be waterproof but i would suggest only use them during the day perhaps? (although for nights you will need to lanolise more than for during the day anyway)

Superwash is treated with a resin to stop it from felting and for it to be machine washable so it wont take the lanolin as well


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> *Yea they will still be waterproof but i would suggest only use them during the day perhaps? (although for nights you will need to lanolise more than for during the day anyway)*
> 
> Superwash is treated with a resin to stop it from felting and for it to be machine washable so it wont take the lanolin as well

Aww I'm making the shorties and longies for nights :haha: Typical of me to get the wrong one lol! 
Oh well, I'll knit them up, lanolise them and then see how they stand up to a night on Evie with our Bumhuggers!


----------



## xerinx

Just over lanolise them hun for the 1st couple of times and they might be ok!


----------



## Mynx

Fingers crossed eh! If not, I'll have to get some different wool and try again lol!


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe its all a learning curve!!!


----------



## Mynx

I'm having real trouble finding any 100% wool thats not superwash!! :hissy:

Erin hun, I dont suppose you know any good stockists do you?


----------



## lynnikins

try littlepants hun


----------



## xerinx

Heres some off the top of my head- 

https://nappygarden.co.uk/index.php...ucts_id=1153&zenid=l3jo2qmalj613ok34deaohg304

https://woollywumpkins.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=61

https://www.hipknits.co.uk/shop.php?crn=283

https://addicted2knitting.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=662_666


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I need opinions please ladies...

Would it be really bad if i got 'shit happens' embroidered on a nappy? :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Ha-ha no I don't think so :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

Dopeyjopey said:


> I need opinions please ladies...
> 
> Would it be really bad if i got 'shit happens' embroidered on a nappy? :blush:

Hahahaha i think thats brill!!


----------



## buttonnose82

Dopeyjopey said:


> I need opinions please ladies...
> 
> Would it be really bad if i got 'shit happens' embroidered on a nappy? :blush:

dunno if it is something i'd get on a nappy for little man to wear

funny idea though


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I think it would be really funny :blush: i'd feel ok with it because he can't read but i'd be scared of getting raised eyebrows from people who don't know my sense of humour!


----------



## Lliena

Its only gonna be mainly family and friends who see it who should know your personality anyway. I say go for it :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I got a very stern 'no' from my mum. Said i need to buy more clothes instead. I'll just have to do it when i move so she doesn't know it's arrived :muaha:


----------



## Lliena

Hehehe :D


----------



## mandarhino

Go for it if you want it. Not many people get to see their nappies after all. 

My preloved cream retro owls and burro Issy Bears arrived today. :)


----------



## Kelly9

I'd get that on a diaper! I think it's hilarious!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mandarhino, the cream retro owls is gorgeous isn't it? It's probably my favourite cotton issy :)


----------



## Trinity42

Hey this might be a dumb question but can you use a tiny amount of baby powder with cloth diapers?


----------



## mandarhino

It is soo lovely and much nicer than the new black one. I can't believe I didn't buy it the first time round. I remember looking at it on the C&C site thinking 'no I cannot buy anymore owl related items, my owl obsession has gotten out of control'. 

I've since diversified into toadstools, giraffes, elephants and moose related items so I figured I could get a few owl nappies now.


----------



## Jetters

I love the shit happens idea DopeyJoey! I'd never dare to do it but you totally should :D


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Ooh just found out you can get g diapers now at www.husha-byebaby.com in the uk :D They dont have mnay colours yet but I emailed them to see if they will be getting more and will let you girls know when they reply!

some for sale in buy swap sell hun! x


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Ooh just found out you can get g diapers now at www.husha-byebaby.com in the uk :D They dont have mnay colours yet but I emailed them to see if they will be getting more and will let you girls know when they reply!
> 
> some for sale in buy swap sell hun! xClick to expand...

Yeah but they dont have the insert with them. I want to try one with one first cant be faffed buying a pack of 6 inserts to put it in unitll I know they work :haha:

I have just ordered some bambootys from cheeks and cherries as they were buy 2 get one free and they fit Avalon soooo well got 2 night to try and another day one :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Do you think the guys at weenotions would think bad of me? I'm thinking the green and brown minkee dots with green minkee and brown embroidery. Oooooooooooh, i wanna do it!


----------



## Jetters

Nah, there's been loads of poo themed ones lately :rofl:

The girl I was working with at the babyshow was using Flip inserts in hers so thats what i'm gonna try!x


----------



## Lliena

I dont think they will no, doooo it :D

Jetters-oh good idea! Just checked hushabyebaby and they have all the colours now might get one next week :D


----------



## mummy to be

Hello ladies. How are you all?? Gosh i am tired!!!! got my nappies already in the wash ready to go :) I love seeing them all out on the line drying! Looks sooo cute :) Will have to take a pic :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

mummy to be said:


> Hello ladies. How are you all?? Gosh i am tired!!!! got my nappies already in the wash ready to go :) I love seeing them all out on the line drying! Looks sooo cute :) Will have to take a pic :)

I miss seeing mine drying on the line :(


----------



## mummy to be

We dont have a dryer :( It is the only way we can dry ours :( But it is good cause they are done super quick out here in the australian bush lol.. if i put them out at 7am they are bone dry and ready to come off the line by lunch time :)


----------



## Eala

I've been very quiet today, just popping on to say "herro" and "g'nite" in one post :rofl: Got an exam tomorrow, and my head is whirling with the activities of daily living, analgesia, post-operative confusion, pain, and lord-only-knows what else!

Hoping it all goes well. I'm not feeling overly worried about it, beyond the normal pre-exam nerves. But I know some of my classmates seem to be going mad worrying, and it's now at the point where I feel like I'm missing something, as I'm not as worried as they are :dohh:

Hope everyone is doing ok, will try and be more active again soon. Though my next placement starts on Monday, so probably bit of a forlorn hope :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Are the ones worying the ones likely to just pass at the 40%? I dont think you have anything to worry about, youll ace the exam :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

Good luck Eala hun, I'm sure it'll go fine :hugs:


----------



## Kelly9

Eala said:


> I've been very quiet today, just popping on to say "herro" and "g'nite" in one post :rofl: Got an exam tomorrow, and my head is whirling with the activities of daily living, analgesia, post-operative confusion, pain, and lord-only-knows what else!
> 
> Hoping it all goes well. I'm not feeling overly worried about it, beyond the normal pre-exam nerves. But I know some of my classmates seem to be going mad worrying, and it's now at the point where I feel like I'm missing something, as I'm not as worried as they are :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, will try and be more active again soon. Though my next placement starts on Monday, so probably bit of a forlorn hope :rofl:

Good luck! You're in nursing? I am! I have a nursing research exam on friday!

Arcanegirl: Pass is only 40% there??????


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey ladies.
I have been quite today
Has a rough yesterday, but today was ALOT better
Got some night nappies from Emma cant wait to get them and they they out:)
Maybe Lyrik can be in full cloth soon:)

Ohh anddd Lyrik met my BF and she LOVED him!
Him and I were friends before he met Lyrik the day she was born and
then again today and it went well I was soo happy:)


----------



## Mynx

Wooohoooo on Tuesday I ordered some Totsbots EF v2 in plain white on Ebay... a 5 pack with extra inserts for £33 :happydance: I recieved them this morning.. that's pretty impressive lol! And a bargain to boot! They're supposed to be factory seconds and aside from 2 nappies where there's a teeny tiny little black mark, they look great :thumbup:
And cos they're white and boring, I wont mind covering them up with trousers, seeing as it's getting cold now :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Good luck Eala! 

Congrats on the new BF Callie. Great news. 

Another day of boring meetings for me. Glad I have tomorrow & weekend off to relax & hang out with M.


----------



## Jetters

My poor boy keeps getting the sh*ts. Thank god for Flips or I might drown in laundry... i'm using one disposable insert on top of a stay dry one and it works really well, cos the disposie one is catching most of it!

But- WHY are they so bloody useless?! The disposable inserts are too narrow for the cover... so there's big gaps down the side where wee/poo just pools. Ridiculous.


----------



## Lliena

Aw has he got a bug? Or does it just keep happening? Could be his milk if its recurrent.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Jetters said:


> My poor boy keeps getting the sh*ts. Thank god for Flips or I might drown in laundry... i'm using one disposable insert on top of a stay dry one and it works really well, cos the disposie one is catching most of it!
> 
> But- WHY are they so bloody useless?! The disposable inserts are too narrow for the cover... so there's big gaps down the side where wee/poo just pools. Ridiculous.

:(
thats not good at all.
I hope he gets better.
When Lyrik was sick i went through ALL our nappies in one day~
Th disposable liners only half work and its always the half without the poop on it!


----------



## Lliena

aah I sold a nappy on CNT last week and today the woman has messaged me and said this:


"The Lux rumparooz you sent me is delaminated :(
I washed it yesterday to start using it and discovered that a large portion of the PUL has come away. I'm presuming that you didn't know about this when you sold it as you didn't mention it. Unfortunately it means that the nappy has now got a very short life before it will start to leak. I'm going to have to send it back to you for a refund. You should be able to send the nappy back to the place you bought it from and they'll send you a replacement for free (this has happened to me before with an Itti).

Its such a shame as its a lush nappy! Please let me know your address to return the nappy."


I know there was absolutley nothing wrong with it when i sent it :( So she has obv ruined it in her machine.also I cant send it back as I bought it from sugapuff on here. What would you girls do?


----------



## lynnikins

aww hope kia gets better soon hun its not good when they are sick,


----------



## lynnikins

Lliena said:


> aah I sold a nappy on CNT last week and today the woman has messaged me and said this:
> 
> 
> "The Lux rumparooz you sent me is delaminated :(
> I washed it yesterday to start using it and discovered that a large portion of the PUL has come away. I'm presuming that you didn't know about this when you sold it as you didn't mention it. Unfortunately it means that the nappy has now got a very short life before it will start to leak. I'm going to have to send it back to you for a refund. You should be able to send the nappy back to the place you bought it from and they'll send you a replacement for free (this has happened to me before with an Itti).
> 
> Its such a shame as its a lush nappy! Please let me know your address to return the nappy."
> 
> 
> I know there was absolutley nothing wrong with it when i sent it :( So she has obv ruined it in her machine.also I cant send it back as I bought it from sugapuff on here. What would you girls do?

ahh tough one hun, its your word against hers, i would perhaps offer a part refund as it wasnt like that when you sent it but you cant prove it was her washing it that has caused the problem


----------



## xerinx

Tell her to tumble dry it it can restick the pul! (sorry am in a bitchy mood today!)

But yea offer a part refund as it was fine when you sent it?


----------



## Lliena

Erin :haha: I was gonna suggest that! I have asked for pics of it to see whats happened then I will decide what to do.


----------



## xerinx

But yea thats what i would do!! :haha: there are some people out there that like to cause agro!


----------



## Lliena

I think I will suggest it to her as I know it was perfect when I sent it and I would never sell anything that wasnt something Id want to recieve myself. She can claim a refund through paypal cant she though if I dont agree to a full one?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

One of my mini lalas is like that, i tried the hairdryer on it but it didn't work. Thought about tumbling it but am worried it will go like a crinkly itti :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

I tumble all my nappies and they are fine! Ive only just started to tumble them as i cant get them dry in this stupid house!


----------



## Mynx

Emma, I'd be interested to see piccies of this as I also have a Rumparooz Lux as you know!

ETA : Might be worth asking where Sugapuff got it from and see if they'll accept it back for a replacement?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah was thinking that. I will wait and see if she sends me pics, you know as well as me they are in perfect condition :)


----------



## Jetters

Tut, that's sly of her! I'd offer a part refund too. But paypal will just refund her completely if she opens a dispute, which sucks.

Kia's got a tummy bug... it's been about 5 days now :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I thought they might :( I shall see what she says to a part refund first. Aww poor Kia :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Kelly9 said:


> Good luck! You're in nursing? I am! I have a nursing research exam on friday!
> 
> Arcanegirl: Pass is only 40% there??????

I sure am in nursing! :) Adult branch, just started second year. That's so cool that you're in nursing too! We are seriously considering looking into emigrating to Canada once I've qualified and practiced for a year over here, so I'll probably be asking you all sorts of questions :rofl:

Exam is in an hour, figure I either know it now or I don't so no use worrying.

And don't get me started on the 40% pass mark. I think it's appalling. You need an average of 40% across the 2 assessments in this (12 week) unit, with no less than 35% in any one part. And you have to pass your clinical placement too, of course.

I don't know if the pass mark changes in 3rd year, though obviously the marking criteria gets stricter between years. So getting 40% in year 2 is harder than in year 1...

But yes, I agree. 40% is scary.


----------



## Lliena

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/img_1069.jpg
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/img_1070.jpg

Pics of the delaminating. She said that shes been on the rumparooz site and apparently they had a bad batch that wasnt heat sealed right. But I cant see it on there anywhere?

I've offered her a part refund jsut waiting for reply now..


----------



## jms895

Jetters said:


> Tut, that's sly of her! I'd offer a part refund too. But paypal will just refund her completely if she opens a dispute, which sucks.
> 
> Kia's got a tummy bug... it's been about 5 days now :dohh:

Hope Kia is feeling better soon hun! :hugs: xxx


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> aah I sold a nappy on CNT last week and today the woman has messaged me and said this:
> 
> 
> "The Lux rumparooz you sent me is delaminated :(
> I washed it yesterday to start using it and discovered that a large portion of the PUL has come away. I'm presuming that you didn't know about this when you sold it as you didn't mention it. Unfortunately it means that the nappy has now got a very short life before it will start to leak. I'm going to have to send it back to you for a refund. You should be able to send the nappy back to the place you bought it from and they'll send you a replacement for free (this has happened to me before with an Itti).
> 
> Its such a shame as its a lush nappy! Please let me know your address to return the nappy."
> 
> 
> I know there was absolutley nothing wrong with it when i sent it :( So she has obv ruined it in her machine.also I cant send it back as I bought it from sugapuff on here. What would you girls do?

I would do part ref too to keep the peace but its obv her fault :( :grr:


----------



## jms895

Eala said:


> I've been very quiet today, just popping on to say "herro" and "g'nite" in one post :rofl: Got an exam tomorrow, and my head is whirling with the activities of daily living, analgesia, post-operative confusion, pain, and lord-only-knows what else!
> 
> Hoping it all goes well. I'm not feeling overly worried about it, beyond the normal pre-exam nerves. But I know some of my classmates seem to be going mad worrying, and it's now at the point where I feel like I'm missing something, as I'm not as worried as they are :dohh:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok, will try and be more active again soon. Though my next placement starts on Monday, so probably bit of a forlorn hope :rofl:

Good luck CHuck! Am sure you will do great :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Jade 30 weeks! Wow that's gone quick!

You must be due the same time as Jessabella :D


----------



## jms895

Yep we are due the same day :rofl:

Thanks hun, I am getting scared now :argh:

Did you sort your laptop? :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> aah I sold a nappy on CNT last week and today the woman has messaged me and said this:
> 
> 
> "The Lux rumparooz you sent me is delaminated :(
> I washed it yesterday to start using it and discovered that a large portion of the PUL has come away. I'm presuming that you didn't know about this when you sold it as you didn't mention it. Unfortunately it means that the nappy has now got a very short life before it will start to leak. I'm going to have to send it back to you for a refund. You should be able to send the nappy back to the place you bought it from and they'll send you a replacement for free (this has happened to me before with an Itti).
> 
> Its such a shame as its a lush nappy! Please let me know your address to return the nappy."
> 
> 
> I know there was absolutley nothing wrong with it when i sent it :( So she has obv ruined it in her machine.also I cant send it back as I bought it from sugapuff on here. What would you girls do?
> 
> I would do part ref too to keep the peace but its obv her fault :( :grr:Click to expand...


:( She is saying that she not accepting a partial refund as it was delaminated when i sent it. It sooo wasnt! Gah never had any problems at all before now on there! Looks like I will have to do a full one cos she will jsut claim through paypal otherwise. :(


----------



## jms895

Oh no! Did she gift the payment, was it on CNT?

I am sure you can opena dispute like you can with Ebay (on Paypal) I wouldnt give in if there was nothing wrong with it hun xx


----------



## Lliena

She didnt gift she paid with fees. Paypal will side with her if it goes to dispute. They always do in cases like this :(


----------



## xerinx

From what ive read about the faulty batch of rumparooz, they are fine until a certain number of washes then the pul delaminates. So if it was fine when you sent it (which i dont doubt) then her washing it would of caused it to happen.

Maybe try to tell her that you dont have the money to refund her until oh gets paid or something and try to draw it out aslong as you can to take it up to over 45 days so she cant open a dispute, I had some troubles with someone on cnt about an overlocker i sold her (she broke it 30days after purchase and wanted a refund :dohh:) i dragged it out to 45 days and she gave up realalising im not gonna refund her?


----------



## Lliena

She only bought it on the 17th so 45 days would be ages lol. She just said:

"They're selling off the faulty batch cheap in the US.

The link is:
https://www.kanga-care.com/Seconds-Outlet_c_13.html

If you look half way down the page then there's an email address to contact them if you paid for a full price nappy and its delaminated.

Unfortunately the onus lies on you as I paid via paypal. I haven't done anything to the nappy to make it delaminate. I'm not blaming you, but I've been sold a nappy that was significantly different than described. I can open a paypal dispute to get my money back, but I don't want to do that. Do you have a copy of your receipt in your email account? If so, you can get a new nappy for free, and neither of us loses then!"

To which I said that I bought it from someone else so dont have a reciept and that i cant prove she did and she cant prove I didnt so to send it back and when it arrives i will refund her but she will have to wait till I get paid.

Rubbish!


----------



## xerinx

but it says- 

How long will my "seconds" Rump&#8226;a&#8226;rooz® last?
Your diaper may or may not have been affected. If it does delaminate you will still be able to use it for many months or longer if you take special care of it. Once the bond fails the diaper will still function 100% unless the laminate either A) tears, or B) is melted in the dryer. Once delamination starts, the following will help you keep using your diaper as long as possible:
&#8226; Do not put in the dryer
&#8226; Take extra care when stuffing insert in pocket


----------



## Lliena

Yep I pointed that all out to her too. But she pointed out that its says at the bottom of that part if you bought one full price you can return it for a refund. So i cant win really :(


----------



## xerinx

But she didnt and nor did you so neither of you are entitled to a replacement/refund!!


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Emma hope you get it sorted x


----------



## lynnikins

so what do people think of my new siggie lol?


----------



## Jetters

love it Lynnikins!


----------



## mandarhino

I love that photo. EJ looks as if he's saying something really important.


----------



## Lliena

xerinx said:


> But she didnt and nor did you so neither of you are entitled to a replacement/refund!!

I know :(

Lynnikins love it :D


----------



## mandarhino

That's rubbish Lilena. Can you not make that point to her or is she still being unreasonable?

How sad is it that I was thinking as I was putting M to bed tonight that I could finally take a stash pic as most are clean and the few that aren't are in the washing machine right now. I got all excited at the prospect. But then I remembered that I'm still waiting on two preloved Issys and it wouldn't do to take a picture without them.


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> That's rubbish Lilena. Can you not make that point to her or is she still being unreasonable?
> 
> How sad is it that I was thinking as I was putting M to bed tonight that I could finally take a stash pic as most are clean and the few that aren't are in the washing machine right now. I got all excited at the prospect. But then I remembered that I'm still waiting on two preloved Issys and it wouldn't do to take a picture without them.

I did make that point but she said she will open a paypal dispute if I dont refund her :(


----------



## Eala

I would say to her that you will expect her to return the nappy to you, via recorded post. If, and only if, you receive it back, will you refund her.

At least then you have the nappy, and can maybe salvage it enough for you to use it? :(


----------



## xerinx

I would tell her to open a disput tbh hun. If you ring paypal once she does they are helpful if you explain the situation they will try to tell you a way out of it.


----------



## Lliena

Oh I didnt know that I thought they would just side with her. Eala she has said shes sending it back as I said I wont refund it unless I get it back.


----------



## xerinx

It doesnt mean they will side with you but they do try to help you when needed! It was paypal that told me to drag it out to over 45 days!!


----------



## Lliena

:haha: nice to see them understanding on the sellers behalf for once!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

We got our first issy from Mynx today:)
Excited to try it out


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> :haha: nice to see them understanding on the sellers behalf for once!

Bout bloody time!! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> We got our first issy from Mynx today:)
> Excited to try it out

Woohoo!!! Glad it got there safely hun :) And pretty quickly too :D


----------



## mummy to be

Good Morning my fellow fluffy bums :) hehehehehehe how are you all?


----------



## Eala

I hope you actually do get it back Lliena... just be careful of anything you are asked to sign for in the next few days! Otherwise she could send you an envelope or something recorded delivery, and then she has proof that you "signed for" something, even though it's not the nappy!


----------



## jms895

Eala said:


> I would say to her that you will expect her to return the nappy to you, via recorded post. If, and only if, you receive it back, will you refund her.
> 
> At least then you have the nappy, and can maybe salvage it enough for you to use it? :(

Good idea! :thumbup:

How did the exam go!

Like the sig Lynn! :)


----------



## Eala

The exam went fine, thank you for asking :hugs: I think I wrote enough, I probably wrote too much :rofl:

Now the hard bit - I have 6 weeks to study the scenario we were given, find out everythiing I can about it, plan the patient's nursing care, and then do a 2 hour exam on it! (Today's exam was only 45 mins, was very much about initial assessment of the patient).

I do like this way of learning, although I tend to get too attached to the fake patients :rofl: My friends and I were quite upset when we worked out that one of our earlier "patients" was most likely going to die in hospital :( I have a really nasty feeling that the lady from our exam scenario doesn't really have the best prognosis either :cry:

It must be late, I'm getting upset about a made-up person :rofl:

Nite nite all xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Mynx said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> We got our first issy from Mynx today:)
> Excited to try it out
> 
> Woohoo!!! Glad it got there safely hun :) And pretty quickly too :DClick to expand...

it came soo quick.
I am still waiting on things that were sent weeks before.


----------



## Kelly9

Eala thats an interesting way to examine someone! Good luck! 

Lliena, I hope the nappy issue gets sorted, can't you open up the dispute first? Would that make a difference?


----------



## Eala

Kelly9 said:


> Eala thats an interesting way to examine someone! Good luck!

Thank you :) When is your next exam? (I think you said, but my brain is mushed now, so I forget :blush:)

I wasn't overly taken with Problem Based Learning when I first came across it at the end of first year, but I think that was down to the people I was working with! The idea is that (in class, not so much in the exam), you are given a scenario, you work in groups, you each pick something that you want to follow up on, go away, research it, and come back and present your findings to each other. This semester, I've really enjoyed it, and I think I've learned a lot more than if it was just lectures :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Morning Eala!
I used the itti you sold me and it was great :)
I think the SIO hold more wee then AIO.


----------



## mandarhino

Callie-xoxox said:


> Morning Eala!
> I used the itti you sold me and it was great :)
> I think the SIO hold more wee then AIO.

I found that as well. I don't think I'd buy another AIO but I loved the SIOs I had.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

mandarhino said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> Morning Eala!
> I used the itti you sold me and it was great :)
> I think the SIO hold more wee then AIO.
> 
> I found that as well. I don't think I'd buy another AIO but I loved the SIOs I had.Click to expand...

I like how the itti AIO are fluffier and seems to be nicer fitting
but the SIO hold more.
I bet if I booster the AIO they would work as good
I think I like both but for different reasons.


----------



## Eala

I'm so glad you like the Itti, Callie :)

I also found the SIOs were more absorbent, but they really stopped being a good fit on Roo. The AIOs are squishier, so just seem to fit to her better, hence why all my SIOs became AIOs :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I like the SIOs more too :)

How is everyone?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Good now i have 8 days off :D
Trying to get my head around Alexs new milk free diet, some things are easy some arent :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Not bad. Was running around all morning but now I'm back at home and relaxing while she naps. 

Arganegirl - I was milk free for ages as it didn't agree with me. I started being able to eat it again at the final stages of pregnancy. Soy cheese is, in general, rubbish but Alex may eat it as he won't know better. Soy yoghurt pretty good. Cooking or baking with rice milk can be hard - I prefer soy milk. I used to make a lovely rice pudding with soy milk, same recipe just different milk. 

Use avocado as a cheese substitute if he obliges. Adds lots of nice healthy fats to things like sandwiches and omelettes. 

It is so depressing the amount of things they add milk powder to. When you're at home, it's no problem. It is when you are out and about things get a bit trickier.


----------



## Arcanegirl

He loves avocado so thats an easy one, were out to Tesco to see what they offer my local asda doesn't seem to have much. He drinks soya milk no probe aswell


----------



## lynnikins

aww hope you get it sorted soon i have a friends whos been dairyfree for 8months for her LO caus shes BF him still they do some really nice soya deserts now and the "free from" range at our tesco and our sainsburys is good


----------



## mandarhino

Lovely fluffy post this morning. Two preloved minky Issys arrived. :happydance: 

Downside is that I'm feeling beyond rough. Think my body is telling me that I've been pushing myself too hard. DH has taken the boo out to let me lie in bed.


----------



## Eala

Aww hope you feel better quickly, Manda :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Woo got my 2 bambooty nights and 1 day one from Cheeks and Cherries today(got to love buy 2 get one free :D) now to see how they fair once dry. The fit is amazing on Avalon cos she is so long and skinny and her day one I bought at the baby show has been lasting 4 hrs! Which is what made me get some to try overnight :D


----------



## mandarhino

I really want a strawberry bambooty but I can't justify it. I've gone to C&C a couple of times and put in my cart but then thought better. 

Finally sorted out a complete stash pic using Mynx's cunning plan of doing it with half dry / half wet nappies. Just need to find the camera lead.


----------



## jms895

Let me know how the night bambootys go! I love the day bambootys one of my fave nappies!


----------



## Lliena

I will do :D


----------



## jms895

X factor was strange tonight!


----------



## Lliena

Cher was fab though :D


----------



## jms895

I like Aidan, but he is getting more painful to watch every week :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

cher was awesome, totally halloween and her best vocal yet and defo best of the night imo


----------



## Eala

Evenin' all! I am ever so slightly drunkiefied after a very fun hallowe'en party :) I dressed up as Harley Quinn (as she appears in "Arkham Asylum") and had a great time! DH was Batman :D

I don't watch X Factor, but did see something the other day about Cher claiming she had made up some lyrics to some appalling rap she did, but the lyrics were ripped off from other artists. I'd be surprised, but it is X Factor after all... :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

Hey all those ladies that have made their own longies (Erin!!) 
Is Adriafil Birba Classic wool (100% merino) ok to lanolise then use as a soaker? It says it can be washed on no more than a 30 degree wash? I do have some other organic stuff which I'm knitting up now, but I also ordered the Birba without really realising? :shrug:


----------



## Eala

Hmm, hopefully Erin or LP or someone will be able to say for sure. Just on looking it up, it says that it is machine washable... And I thought it was wool which had been treated to be machine washable that wouldn't take the lanolin?

Not 100% sure though. My Mum has knitted me (well, LO!) a pair of longies using Freedom Spirit wool by Twilleys... Not sure why I'm mentioning that, but it might be of some use, sometime :blush:

Forgive my ramblings, I've had a bottle of wine over the course of the evening :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

I have someone to teach me how to knit! So I'll be making my first pair of longies over christmas break! Super excited. Does anyone know where I can buy marino wool online that ships to canada? So preferably located in the US or CAD? 

Also, question for those across the pond! Do you guys all celebrate halloween? I've been told some places in the UK don't!


----------



## Mynx

I'm not sure either Eala, the reason I'm questioning it is because on the Adriafill website, it'll say in the wool's description if it's machine washable (supawash etc) It doesnt for this one altho on the little ticket round the wool it has a "wash no hotter than 30 degrees" symbol. You could be right tho hun!


----------



## lynnikins

i dont celebrat halloween caus i dont see it as something that should be celebrated if that makes sense i sat down to a nice takeout , glass of wine and good tv once DH had gone out


----------



## Eala

Hallowe'en is celebrated to a point. I don't think we get as into the whole "Trick or treat" thing as you guys do over there.

I was at a costume party last night which was fun, but we're not going to do anything today other than hunkering down with the lights off and pretending we're not in :rofl: And if any of the little *censored* in our area think it's ok to bang on our windows and kick our door again, then I shall be most unimpressed.


----------



## xerinx

I *think* its ok as its 100% merino hun, as it doesnt say supawash, even if wool isnt machine washable you still only wash it in tepid water so maybe thats why it says 30 wash?


----------



## jms895

Is there only me who dont like Cher on X factor :shrug:

Wagner MUST GO tonight! :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> I *think* its ok as its 100% merino hun, as it doesnt say supawash, even if wool isnt machine washable you still only wash it in tepid water so maybe thats why it says 30 wash?

Thanks hun, I'll knit a pair of longies up out of it and see how it holds up compared with the one I'm in the middle of making now :) I only started them last night and already half way thru.. not bad going considering every time I get the needles out, Evie gets clingy :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehehe typical!! I dont have the time to knit!! Keep trying but not enough hours lately!!


----------



## lynnikins

i need a book explaining how to reduce stiches down and add stitches and how to purl lol i can knit scarfs but thats caus they are the same width all the way down lol


----------



## xerinx

Youtube hun! Knitty witch does great tuts!


----------



## Mynx

I love knitting, I've been doing it since I was about 14 lol! Even after all these years, I learnt a new way of casting on last night lol! Much easier too :thumbup: I find knitting really theraputic and I love watching the garment growing and coming together :D


----------



## Lliena

I like knitting too but I get bored easily so always end up with lots of half finished things :haha: Im watching my Nightmare Before Xmas dvd, man I love this film :D


----------



## mandarhino

I can't knit and don't think I have the patience to learn. Even my mum, who's a fantastic seamstress, doesn't knit. Shame because I like the idea of it. 

Anyone else have a baby with a thrown off body clock due to the time change? Took her ages to fall asleep tonight. :sleep:


----------



## xerinx

Yep have had a nightmare day today!!

Was up at 6 instead of 7
normally naps at 10 but was fighting for sleep from 9
lunch is normally at 12 but he screamed at 11 for it
refused point blank to sleep this after noon screamed for his dinner at 4 (normally has it at 5)
Cried for bath at 5 (normally 6)
cried for bed at 6 (normally 7)

We tried to entertain him to distract him but hes used to his routine he made and gets very very grumpy when its messed up!!


----------



## lynnikins

im so happy the boys are so flexible with their routine today hasnt been too bad


----------



## Eala

I must be really lucky. My LO slept for an hour longer than usual! Then had a 2 & 1/4 nap in the morning, then another 1 & 1/2 hours in the afternoon :shock:

I can't knit either :blush: Or rather, I can do a basic stitch (so I could do a scarf) but I don't have the patience for it. My Mum knits and sews and stuff, but it's not my thing at all! I occasionally do cross-stitch... but it's very occasional indeed!


----------



## mandarhino

Wow Eala I'm jealous. 

I find M tends to be unable to fall asleep for ages when she misses her normal sleep window in the evening - when out by 30-45 minutes or so. I then have to lie with her for ages before she drops off. At some point I hope she'll go to sleep by herself. Now she screams hysterically if you leave her alone in the room so I lie down with her. Sigh, I'm assuming she won't be doing this at 4.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Wow thats some sleep!
alex had half an hour all day :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Me too Eala- we think K has a built in 'auto time adjust' thingy :rofl: as he randomly woke up an hour late today, which is very unlike him cos he's generally like clockwork, so our whole day/routine worked out completely fine! Wooohooo, talk about a good fluke!


----------



## Mynx

Pfft totally jealous of the ladies who's LOs slept the extra hour! 
Evie was totally out of whack today and she's usually pretty flexible when it comes to any changes to our day. 
She was up at 5am instead of 6-6.30. 
Breakfast was at 8 instead of 9. 
She then slept for an hour from about 9.30 till 10.30. She's usually going down to sleep for over an hour by then and is awake in time for lunch.
Lunch was at 11 instead of 12.30
Afternoon bottle was at 2 instead of 3 
She was grumpy but tired for ages after that and didnt have a sleep till 4!! We had to wake her up at 5! 
She didnt go down till 8.45 this evening and her usual bed time is 7-7.30. She was a right mardy mare!!! Gaaaah! 
Hopefully tomorrow will be better lol!


----------



## Lliena

Aww hopefully she will be better tomorrow. Avalon was fine with it really didnt seem to bother her at all :) Have got her in a bambooty night for the first time tonight after the day ones doing so well, so I have high hopes for this nappy! The rise is even lower on the night ones though, she almost has builders bum in this, I think its cos shes so long!


----------



## Jetters

^ which is so weird, dont you think night nappies should have higher rise? the medium on K barely covered his willy :rofl: and yet he's about 15lbs lighter than the recommended weight for the large!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> ^ which is so weird, dont you think night nappies should have higher rise? the medium on K barely covered his willy :rofl: and yet he's about 15lbs lighter than the recommended weight for the large!

Yeah it's well odd I dont get why they have done that at all. I hope she doesnt get any longer for a bit haha!


----------



## sjbno1

Morning ladies,

How are you all?

I havent posted in here in ages!!!


----------



## lynnikins

im ok, seem to be quite tired but the boys werent that bad last night so not sure why that is lol


----------



## littlepne

Morning I keep forgetting to post as well!

I'm tired too, are our LO's adjusting to the new time better than we are?!

Expecting fluffy post this week which is good!

Love your siggy pic lynnikins - matching fluffy bums :)


----------



## lynnikins

i think im not sleeping well caus of co-sleeping tbh caus with me right there then EJ can smell the milk and fusses when he goes through a light sleep fase and just want a short feed to go back to sleep hes not waking caus hes hungry more cuas im right there if that makes senss. my 2 yr old still hasnt adjusted to the time change he was in our bed at 5am this morning which is going to drive me up the wall


----------



## littlepne

Ouch that's early! My DH forgot to change the time on his phone so his alarm went off at 5:30! Maybe it's easier when they're little, but her routine is changing at the moment so I don't really know what's going on anyway! These past few weeks have been different every day whereas for about 2 months before it was roughly the same every day. I hope she settles down again soon but she's grown loads as well so I put it down to that.

My post came! New tots bots stretchy - I forget how soft brand new bamboo is compared to once it's well used. And my yellow tutto has a bit of a dark mark on it so waiting to hear back to see whether to try and wash it out or return it. Love the colour though!


----------



## mandarhino

Afternoon all. Question for anyone with a WN side snap nappy - does a Blueberry or BG insert work? I use those ones in my WNOS. I just bought one of the multi-coloured stripe ones offered today. I am really going to have to delike WN on Facebook as I kept spending far too much money. 

I need to buy a new pair of work trousers but keep putting it off because of all the money I've spent on nappies. That is just not sensible.


----------



## Lliena

The stripe ones are soo pretty though :D I use a blueberry insert in my side snap nappy with no problems :)

My bambooty lasted from 9pm last night till 7.30am with no leaks, am well impressed with them :D


----------



## mandarhino

I know! That's why I couldn't resist. I love rainbows. Well done on the Bambootys. If I wasn't so happy with my WNNNs, I'd be tempted to get one.


----------



## mandarhino

BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.

She is sooooooooo slow. And ridiculously unrealistic with her timescales. If her stuff wasn't so nice, I wouldn't bother!

I've ordered a footmuff and hood, she says 6-8 weeks, i've mentally placed it at around March :haha:


----------



## buttonnose82

Hey girls, can you help

I have some pre loved pop in's which are working GREAT for us as a night time nappy at the moment, the only trouble is they STINK when we change little mans bum

I have tried strip washing (just rinse rinse rinse) on them and it hasn't worked, any other ideas?? they are the bamboo ones

Can I wash with bi carb & white vinegar or would that be a no no on bamboo??

We love them so much for night time just can't stand the smell :(


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.
> 
> She is sooooooooo slow. And ridiculously unrealistic with her timescales. If her stuff wasn't so nice, I wouldn't bother!
> 
> I've ordered a footmuff and hood, she says 6-8 weeks, i've mentally placed it at around March :haha:Click to expand...

Oooh what fabric are you going for? 

And I know what you mean about the timescales. I think I'd only order from her again if I had three months lead time. Though knowing me that's how I'd do things anyways. I had my Snunkie footmuffs delivered in June and August so managed to beat the Autumn rush.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think her timescales can be realistic when shes not ill and had a computer crash, my transformers nappy was done before all the problems and from first email to receiving it was 3 weeks!


----------



## Eala

I got an e-mail from Poshbugs today saying that nappies are being made up this week :thumbup: :)


----------



## lynnikins

well i used one of my (new to us ) Ellas house hemp nappys for Nate boosted with a premie prefold then a PUL wrap over and it lasted 13 hours no leaks i was well impressed i think i'll get some more for nights


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.

I got an email this morning saying that she should be sewing it up this week as she ahs some inserts to do. We shall see if it materialises!


----------



## Mynx

lynnikins said:


> well i used one of my (new to us ) Ellas house hemp nappys for Nate boosted with a premie prefold then a PUL wrap over and it lasted 13 hours no leaks i was well impressed i think i'll get some more for nights

Oooo that's good to know hun! I have some Ella's House hemp bumhuggers waiting to be tried but I'm still in the process of knitting the longies :haha: 
What wraps did you use?


----------



## lynnikins

i either use my cotton bottoms wraps or an econobum over night nappys i have to gwet some of the large TB wraps for Nate caus they are like 30lbs+ or something which is awesome


----------



## Mynx

Aww shame you're after larges! Clean Green Nappy Machine are selling off their one size TB wraps for £5.99 each, instead of 9.25 :D


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.
> 
> She is sooooooooo slow. And ridiculously unrealistic with her timescales. If her stuff wasn't so nice, I wouldn't bother!
> 
> I've ordered a footmuff and hood, she says 6-8 weeks, i've mentally placed it at around March :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what fabric are you going for?
> 
> And I know what you mean about the timescales. I think I'd only order from her again if I had three months lead time. Though knowing me that's how I'd do things anyways. I had my Snunkie footmuffs delivered in June and August so managed to beat the Autumn rush.Click to expand...

https://littlecherubsheirloom.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_42&products_id=424

I ummmed and aaaaahed for months abou having such a 'out there' fabric, but then thought feck it, if i'm paying £150 (Eeeeeeeek) for a custom set then I want something truly custom, you know??

I loved yours at the baby show- was that a Snunkie? With giraffes?? Was that your buggy I'm thinking of?


----------



## Lliena

Oooh nice fabric :D

I have just ordered these but I had a 20% off code:

https://www.schuh.co.uk/womens-Black-and-Silver-Iron-Fist-Sweet-Skull-O-Mine-Boot/1557009660/

My names Emma and I have a shoe addiction :blush: :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> BTW Lilena, have you had a response from Poshbugs yet? My order is on the list to be made up this week (ha ha) so am assuming I'll get my ready made nappy when I get my buggy liner. Its been so long that I've realised I'm not including it in my 'waiting for' list.
> 
> She is sooooooooo slow. And ridiculously unrealistic with her timescales. If her stuff wasn't so nice, I wouldn't bother!
> 
> I've ordered a footmuff and hood, she says 6-8 weeks, i've mentally placed it at around March :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh what fabric are you going for?
> 
> And I know what you mean about the timescales. I think I'd only order from her again if I had three months lead time. Though knowing me that's how I'd do things anyways. I had my Snunkie footmuffs delivered in June and August so managed to beat the Autumn rush.Click to expand...
> 
> https://littlecherubsheirloom.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=4_42&products_id=424
> 
> I ummmed and aaaaahed for months abou having such a 'out there' fabric, but then thought feck it, if i'm paying £150 (Eeeeeeeek) for a custom set then I want something truly custom, you know??
> 
> I loved yours at the baby show- was that a Snunkie? With giraffes?? Was that your buggy I'm thinking of?Click to expand...


Oh that's a really nice choice. Ouch to the price though, I just have the footmuffs so it came in cheaper. Mind I have two for each of my strollers. I love the Alexander Henry prints. There's actually a recent picture of M & her Snunkie on FB. I love the print I choose.

I know what you mean about the problem of making a choice, it took me ages and loads of emails to Lucy. :blush: By the time I came to order my Poshbugs one, I was practiced in the art of ordering. Mostly cause I still constantly check the Little Cherubs website to see what new fabrics they have.


----------



## mandarhino

Wow cool boots! I'm counting down the days to my next trip to Canada so I can buy some John Fluevog shoes. I'm planning to get this in either red or blue. 
https://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=...bute:Shoe&pp=1&view=detail&p=19&colourID=2733

My parents are going to give me some money towards it as my Christmas present.


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Wow cool boots! I'm counting down the days to my next trip to Canada so I can buy some John Fluevog shoes. I'm planning to get this in either red or blue.
> https://www.fluevog.com/code/?w[0]=...bute:Shoe&pp=1&view=detail&p=19&colourID=2733
> 
> My parents are going to give me some money towards it as my Christmas present.

Those are really nice :D


----------



## Eala

Oooh Manda, those shoes are goooorgeous :D

Lliena, love the boots :D

I am a wannabe shoe addict, but I have curbed it greatly in recent years. My DH recently got me a pair of Richard Draper boots on Ebay, but all that's done has made me want new ones :rofl: They're lovely and comfy and warm, but obviously the sheepskin molded to the previous feet :dohh: I have to wear 2 pairs of socks, and even then, they're a bit big. However, the upshot is that I've decided I like sheepskin-lined boots, thus my Christmas prezzie from my parents will be a new pair :D Haven't decided what I'm going for yet. I just can't bring myself to like how standard Uggs look, even though I'm sure they are sooo comfy :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh those boots are gorgeous!
I need some boots for winter, im starting to feel a bit silly in my new rocks msot days now :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Eala, uggs has really branched out in into some different styles now at least here in Canada they have! I refused to buy a pair for so long but I did 3 years ago and they are the best winter boots ever! So comfy and warm.

Mandarhino I love those John F shoes! I live in Canada and have never heard of him! Where about are you visiting?


----------



## lynnikins

lol i have a shoe addiction but im so poor i run around in trainers all year long i want schuh red or dead boots


----------



## mandarhino

Kelly9 said:


> Eala, uggs has really branched out in into some different styles now at least here in Canada they have! I refused to buy a pair for so long but I did 3 years ago and they are the best winter boots ever! So comfy and warm.
> 
> Mandarhino I love those John F shoes! I live in Canada and have never heard of him! Where about are you visiting?

Ottawa and Toronto. We alternate Christmases with each side of the family. 

John Fluevog is a Vancouver based designer and has a few shops across Canada and the US. I love his shoes and the bonus is that they are really, really comfy. I have a couple of pairs already and they are the only heals I can wear all day at work and then out after work and still feel comfortable.


----------



## sjbno1

Loving the shoes/boots :) I have two pairs of uggs and love them but this year I want some new boots but can't find the ones I want anywhere :( gutted :(

I'm gonna try my bambooty out later on today :) I bought a day one but I'm hoping it lasts a few hours without wicking - that's my hope!

Loving the customised footmuffs! I'd love one but can't justify waiting till around march lol I need a new one now :) I hate waiting haha


----------



## Mynx

We tried out our Ella's House Bumhuggers last night with a Motherease Rikki wrap and Evie was dry this morning!!! The bumhugger was wet n heavy but the wrap held up well and kept her clothes dry :happydance: I had to change her as soon as we got up tho!
I'm just wondering, I boosted the bumhugger with a MF insert (ebay cheapie one) Do you girls think that maybe a LL bamboo one added to that would help even more, or would it be over boosted?


----------



## Jetters

I loooooove my Uggs, I get a new pair every year, this year I want carpet Uggs! They are so fricking ugly but feel LUSH :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

sjbno1 said:


> Loving the shoes/boots :) I have two pairs of uggs and love them but this year I want some new boots but can't find the ones I want anywhere :( gutted :(
> 
> I'm gonna try my bambooty out later on today :) I bought a day one but I'm hoping it lasts a few hours without wicking - that's my hope!
> 
> Loving the customised footmuffs! I'd love one but can't justify waiting till around march lol I need a new one now :) I hate waiting haha

I loooove my bambooty's no wicking and a fab fit, they are just really low fitting! I might find out who makes them and ask why they are so low hahaha!

Off to have the implant fitted in a bit, good lord the needle is huge im well nervous! :sad2: (Yes I know I have tattoos and piercings but they are over fast an the needle is no where near as big lol!)


----------



## lynnikins

if it worked as you did it then i wouldnt mess with it for now hun unless you start getting leaks from it..

my news = :bfn: but no AF either so waiting on that im normally right on time but only had one cycle since EJ was born and that was 29days so on that i was due AF on Sunday but my cycles were really long and irregular after Nate


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: I had the implant in last summer, it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be!


----------



## Lliena

Thats good to know :D Has it stopped your periods or helped with them? Mine get really bad and I cant move for days sometimes :nope: I've tried pretty much every other contraception there is so this is my last hope lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine have stopped!
Ive had one bleed that lasted a day and was very light and another that was there for an hour and thats it!


----------



## dougie

are you still breastfeeding AC?
ive not had any signs of them coming back yet!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope, stopped BF at 10 weeks


----------



## dougie

wow your lucky then
were still doing about 5 feeds a night (only at night) which is what i put my lack of periods down to


----------



## Arcanegirl

I did have af between stopping and getting the implant, there was about a year gap in between. Its only since the implant theyve stopped.


----------



## xerinx

Ive got the implant in, this is my 2nd one (had it removed to have logan) This time im not liking it! No periods which are great (well ive had 1 day here and there!) but i get period pains and bloated and spots ect at that time of the month! Its made me put 3 stone on since having it in :( And im a moody bitch!! I will be getting it removed in jan when we ttc again :D


----------



## mandarhino

My AF stayed away for 13 months! My mother couldn't believe it as hers came back within weeks after each of her children, despite breastfeeding all of them for varying degrees of time. It is still mild too, which has been brillant. I've decided not to go on any type of contraception yet as I had a bad reaction to the pill a couple of years ago and am worried I'd get something similar with the other chemical ones.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Erin, ive been getting spots and the cramps aswell thats the only downside for me especially as pregnancy fixed my acne problem :(


----------



## xerinx

Yep i know the feeling AG its like being a teenager again!!

But ive tried everything else and the implant is the best out of them for me!


----------



## lynnikins

lol i started packing on weight on the minipill so stopped taking it i was fine on my normal pill though before having EJ


----------



## Lliena

I can cope with few spots and cramps if I get no periods or lighter ones :D back from having it done and it was well easy, dont know why I was worried! Also my ebay nappies have come 1 week and a day after paying for them-well impressed!


----------



## Eala

Kelly, I shall have a look at Uggs again then :) I've also liked the Emu boots I've seen, they have nice styles. Think me and Mum are going to go into town at some point to have a look at what's around just now :)

Am cream crackered this morning (not sure why!) but am still buzzing as I just love my placement so much so far :) Think I'm going to learn SO much, and no two days are going to be the same.

At some point I need to fit in Christmas shopping... I usually do a lot online, but I think this year I shall be hitting the Boots 3for2, as they just have *so* much choice, and I'm on a tight budget ;)


----------



## Lliena

Just saw on fb, Jessabelle is in hospital had her show and they have given her steroids to help baby an keep her inside mummy a bit longer. Baby is fine but I think they are keeping jess in for a while. Please keep her in your thoughts xx


----------



## dougie

oh i hope all is well with her and the baby x


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Oh my goodness.Lyrik and I are sending our love and thoughts
:hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

hoping the steroids keep the baby inside for the next few weeks. hopefully bedrest will slow everything down again.


----------



## Lliena

Yeah, she seems ok on facebook. It's amazing what modern medicine can do now :D


----------



## Eala

Oh goodness. Fingers crossed that Jessa is ok and Bubs stays where she is meant to for now! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> The stripe ones are soo pretty though :D I use a blueberry insert in my side snap nappy with no problems :)
> 
> My bambooty lasted from 9pm last night till 7.30am with no leaks, am well impressed with them :D

One of my bambooty press studs has come off today, gutted! Its only 2 months old :(


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> Just saw on fb, Jessabelle is in hospital had her show and they have given her steroids to help baby an keep her inside mummy a bit longer. Baby is fine but I think they are keeping jess in for a while. Please keep her in your thoughts xx

Oh no, hope she is ok :( She is due same day as me so still 9 weeks left :(

Who is Jessabella on FB? Not got her on mine. Bless her 

Everyone ok? x


----------



## Eala

Eep, where did you get it from, Jms? I'd be contacting whoever it was to let them know, there's no way that's something that should be happening!


----------



## xerinx

I can fix it for you if you want jms? Let me know what colour the snap is and i will buy that colour in! (i only have pink in at the min!!)


----------



## jms895

It was from cheeks and cherries, Hooty Booty one, its my fave too! 

Should they replace it?

If not if you could fix it Erin that would be fab! :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Yea alix should replace it hun but just incase the offer is there hun :D


----------



## jms895

Great thanks! :)

Anyone interested in a orange/green WNOS with custom gecko on the bum? :( I need to make some money or get real and organised now for the impending arrival!

Also a custom AI2 3SR Mutt I bought off here a few weeks ago, gorgeous but I can get 2 nappies for that :( and its not a great fit for Caine.

Would like £13.50 posted? Or swap for ittis.

xx


----------



## xerinx

Can i see a pic of the wn please hun :D


----------



## jms895

OOga booga one? x


----------



## xerinx

The gecko one please :D


----------



## jms895

Here you go. xx
 



Attached Files:







gecko.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 4









gecko2.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jetters

i'd love it if Erin doesn't want it!!!


----------



## xerinx

Thankyou hun :D

How much (may have to persuade oh as he doesnt like it :o )


----------



## xerinx

Jetters go on then oh doesnt like it :(


----------



## jms895

£13.50 posted (I am hoping postage will be 1.50??) but it has no insert.... still interested? Its a gorgeous nappy! I just need go for quantity I think not pretties :rofl:


----------



## Kelly9

Out of the ladies that are breast feeding how many of you have gotten your cycles back? For those who are or aren't bf'ing when you got your cycle back what was it like after? I've no sign of the witch and if I don't by 6 months I'll be stopping Bf'ing to ttc again so am wondering what I am in store for!


----------



## Jetters

actually i'll have to leave it, i'm not meant to buy any more snaps nappies! sorry xx


----------



## mandarhino

Kelly9 said:


> Out of the ladies that are breast feeding how many of you have gotten your cycles back? For those who are or aren't bf'ing when you got your cycle back what was it like after? I've no sign of the witch and if I don't by 6 months I'll be stopping Bf'ing to ttc again so am wondering what I am in store for!

It was 13 months before mine came back and it came back mild. You may start ovulating before your period comes back though.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

How many times so I need to pre wash ittis?
I just got my brand new ones:)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kelly9 said:


> Out of the ladies that are breast feeding how many of you have gotten your cycles back? For those who are or aren't bf'ing when you got your cycle back what was it like after? I've no sign of the witch and if I don't by 6 months I'll be stopping Bf'ing to ttc again so am wondering what I am in store for!

I got my right after, I think i was 8 weeks PP
It was okay but alot heavier since when I got pregnant I had been on BC for 3 years. And I only BF.


----------



## Mynx

Callie-xoxox said:


> How many times so I need to pre wash ittis?
> I just got my brand new ones:)

The last few new nappies we bought, I soaked them for a good few hours (I left mine for about 12 hours) in a bucket of water. Every hour or so I'd just stir up the water and the nappies a bit, then change the water. Then I washed them with the usual nappy wash and they seem to be ok so far. That was on the advice of a couple of the ladies on here :thumbup:


----------



## Kelly9

I'm 12 weeks pp and nothing. So I can ovulate several time and not get a period? how does that work? 

My WN has been dispatched! Super excited to get it!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Kelly9 said:


> I'm 12 weeks pp and nothing. So I can ovulate several time and not get a period? how does that work?
> 
> My WN has been dispatched! Super excited to get it!

 I know people that have gotten pregnant while nursing and never got there AF
So i think it depends on the person

My WN was sent today as well:)
as they messed up my first one!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Mynx said:


> Callie-xoxox said:
> 
> 
> How many times so I need to pre wash ittis?
> I just got my brand new ones:)
> 
> The last few new nappies we bought, I soaked them for a good few hours (I left mine for about 12 hours) in a bucket of water. Every hour or so I'd just stir up the water and the nappies a bit, then change the water. Then I washed them with the usual nappy wash and they seem to be ok so far. That was on the advice of a couple of the ladies on here :thumbup:Click to expand...


thanks! I will have to try that~


----------



## Kelly9

hrrmmm, well I have lots of opks and pg tests I've been kind of doing those when I remember and spot checking my temp. Only time will tell if AF decided to visit me sometime soon.

Callie, what got messed up on your order? I hope mine doesn't get messed up. Also how long did it take to get to you once it was dispatched? I noticed you don't live to far away from me.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

they spelled my daughters name wrong.
And i got the super fast shipping do it was here in a a week but i paid extra for it.
It was here in about a week.

this time its just normal shipping 
it would take a while :(


----------



## Kelly9

Hm well I have ordered stuff from the UK before and it was normally here within 2 weeks so I hope it's the same I am super excited to see the finished product! I hope they get her name right this time!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I only ever order from the UK
Canada does not have what i look for :(
I am hoping i get it soon
But with all the Christmas rush with posting it might be longer:(

I really hope its right this time:)


----------



## jms895

Kelly9 said:


> Out of the ladies that are breast feeding how many of you have gotten your cycles back? For those who are or aren't bf'ing when you got your cycle back what was it like after? I've no sign of the witch and if I don't by 6 months I'll be stopping Bf'ing to ttc again so am wondering what I am in store for!

Hi hun, Caine was nearly 7 months before I got my first cycle xx


----------



## mandarhino

My new rainbow WNSS arrived today and it is gorgeous. I hope the side snaps work for her as I'll be so disappointed if the fit isn't good. 

Working from home again today as I've got to proof things and write a document and here I am again on B&B.


----------



## Jetters

^ :rofl: I know that feeling, I switch my router off when I need to do coursework on my laptop... I have no self control at all :blush:


----------



## Kelly9

Jms were you still bf'ing then?


----------



## Jetters

I got my first period at 7 weeks and was exclusively breastfeeding... I was PISSED OFF!! And the next one was bang on 28 days after, just like my cycles were before.


----------



## Eala

I didn't get my first period till 10 weeks post partum, and I was FF ;)

One of my Mummy friends BF her LO til she was 13 months old, she got her period back when LO was around 11 months.


----------



## lynnikins

lol i got my first about 12 wks after then i went onto the minipill so didnt have another till i came off that and im waiting on my second since then,


----------



## Lliena

I got mine at beginning of Oct after having Avalon in aug so about 7/8 weeks pp. And now its back again but hopefully the implant I had fitted yesterday will put an end to them for a while again!


----------



## mandarhino

Man I was clearly lucky then in not getting my period back for over a year! I hope that happens again if I have a second. 

Boo is poorly yet again with another cold. This whole nursery thing is really awful with all the illnesses she picks up. One of the main reasons I'm still BFing her is that I'm hoping it will help with the first winter in nursery thing in terms of slightly lessening her bouts of sickness. She's not yet come down with anything worse than a cold but I'm just waiting for all the bugs to hit. :growlmad: And she is often fine on the days when she's at nursery and then comes down with something on Thursday night and is then sick over the four days she spends with us. Meh.


----------



## Mynx

I FF and I got my period about 6 weeks after Evie was born. They're heavier, more painful and longer than they used to be. Before I fell pregnant with Evie I had the coil which was awful. OH is on the *ahem* large side and could feel it when we :sex: (TMI sorry!) I was spotting all the way thru the month, as well as having horrendous periods, got really spotty, put on weight, was moody... it really wasnt nice at all :( 
I dont like being on the pill and using the rhythm method is what got me pregnant :rofl: 
So OH has had the snip :happydance:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey ladies.
Lyrik had her 4 month jabs
And the nurse said 
"whoa you have a HUGE baby":(
She is 15lb 7.5 oz and 27 inches long
I think she is just a long baby.
Rant over.

Hope all you ladies and little ones are well.


----------



## Mynx

Morning ladies :) 

Evie woke up wet this morning :( Not soaked, but damp on her front, so I'm thinking that our Bumhuggers may need a bit of extra boosting at the front? She was dry everywhere else, no damp at the legs or the back. 
At the moment I'm using an ebay cheapie MF insert and nothing else other than the fold out hemp one attached to the bumhugger. 
Would a LL bamboo booster do the trick along with the MF insert? Or would that just be overboosting?

Anyways, we're off to the In Laws today... a lovely train trek across London (we live in NW London and they live in SE London) which we all hate but it's nice once we get there as I dont have to cook and the In Laws just go potty with Evie, which I really love to watch :D 

Callie, I hope Lyrik's ok after her jabs, poor little love :hugs: 

What's everyone else up to today?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Have fun at the in laws:)
And Lyrik did AMAZING at her jabs.
I was very happy:)


----------



## littlepne

Hi callie, my baby's just over 27 inches, not sure how much she weighs at the moment but she seems very long as well. All our family are short though so I reckon she'll even out in the end!


----------



## mandarhino

My baby was also at least 15 lbs at 15 weeks, possibly more. I got a lot of comments as well but mostly positive from health professionals as she was EBF, so that was her natural shape. I did get weird feelings from other mums at swimming and places like that who probably thought I was feeding her solids to make her the size she was. 

Back at work today, making plans for tomorrow when I'm off.


----------



## lynnikins

Mynx id probably ditch the MF insert and fold a MF cloth in there just in the wet area and use an extra booster, either hemp or bamboo


----------



## Mynx

MF cloth? Ok, thanks hun :) Where on earth would I get one of those from lol! I'm so clueless :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Just found these at my local Dunelm.. .would they do? 

https://www.dunelm-mill.com/shop/microfibre-cloths-pack-of-4-101526


----------



## xerinx

tesco sell them hun!! Or poundland! (they do a pack of 5 microfibre floor cloths which are fab you can fold them in 3 and are really absorbant! ) I use them to boost nappies still now if i need them :haha:

When i bought my 1st load of nappies they didnt come with inserts but i was impatient so bought them and strictly used them for months! He only needed one until 5 months old! Then he needed 2 so i got proper inserts as they were a bit bulky with 2 in!!


----------



## Lliena

Yep I use them in some of Avalons nappies or tescos ones that are like 97p for 3 hehe!


----------



## sjbno1

yep i use them as a booster too :D I got my friend to sew them together to create 3 layers :D was fab :D I just bought some Tots bots Bamboo inserts from C&C £2 each with free postage etc :D 

Today I'm at work :( only 2 1/2hrs to go though so not bad :D then a hectic weekend (well saturday and sunday) was suppose to see Twig tomorrow but seems that dartford tunnel in the morning is poop so thats been moved to a Saturday instead :(


----------



## Eala

Hi ladies :coffee:

Am on placement at the moment, and although I sometimes get away a bit early, I'm still cream crackered. Having a great time and learning so so much though. Can't believe that's nearly a whole week down, wish it was more than 5 weeks to go!

Callie, glad that Lyrik's jabs went well :)

My LO was 17.5lbs just before her 1st birthday :blush: Haven't had her weighed lately, but might try and take her next week if I get away early :)

Just catching up here quickly and then off to do some reading :)

Have a great afternoon all!


----------



## jms895

Kelly9 said:


> Jms were you still bf'ing then?

Yes hun xx


----------



## jms895

Good news C&C will replace my bambooty :) YAY!

How is everyone? xx


----------



## buttonnose82

I boost little mans bumhuggers with a tots bots bamboo booster and they are fab :) the nappy stays pretty trim still even with the booster :)


----------



## sjbno1

jms - thats fab about C&C - Alix is so good with her customer service :D

hmmmmmmmmmmm i need to start my christmas list/shopping tonight I think before I spend all my money on nappies :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I love C&C. I bought a Mini Lala wetbag in the recent sale but didn't like it when it arrived. They let me return it and gave me a refund. Admittedly I have been a very, very good customer of late due to my Issy addiction. :blush:


----------



## Eala

sjbno1 said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmm i need to start my christmas list/shopping tonight I think before I spend all my money on nappies :blush:

Oh don't remind me about Christmas shopping! I have some things already, but I've still got a fair amount to do. Think a lot of it will be in Boots 3 for 2 :blush: They have such great choices, and I'm on a tight budget this year. Unfortunately also without the time to do handmade gifts like I've done in the past :dohh: So, back to my student days (well, I suppose I am a student still :rofl:) and good old Boots ;)


----------



## littlepne

I like shopping in Boots at Christmas! I have made a start though, and for the five family birthdays that are also in December :dohh:


----------



## mummy to be

I am the same... Really really need to start my Christmas shopping.... but i seem to spend 99% of my free time nappy hunting..... lol.... I think i have a slight addiction lol :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I maybe taking a look at Boots 3 for 2 aswell :blush:

I have however got all the kiddies gifts covered, just one more for Alex from my dad to get and some adults and were done :D

Ill be very very broke come Jan with a new pram added into expenditures aswell :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Callie, 

Kia is 15 weeks old and weighed 15lb 5 at his last weigh-in over two weeks ago!!! He is 24 inches. He's just a big baby, when he was EBF he shot up from the 5th centile to the 75th by 6 weeks and doubled his birth weight.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks for all the answers ladies. I appreciate it.

Callie I don't think 15 pounds is that big! Not when she is long. Lucky you with her needles and being so good.


----------



## jms895

I am doing a MEGA Xmas shop to get the rest of it next week, prob another £300 :dohh: then I want to relax!! :rofl:


----------



## jms895

sjbno1 said:


> jms - thats fab about C&C - Alix is so good with her customer service :D
> 
> hmmmmmmmmmmm i need to start my christmas list/shopping tonight I think before I spend all my money on nappies :blush:

Yep I am surprised they are really good. Dont spend too much!


----------



## lynnikins

ive cancelled christmas we are broke and dont know where we will be living so not had a chance to buy anything, im hoping my best friend will take some really good photos of us as a family which we can give to family probably get the boys once good toy each and something small for DH and he will do the same for me, theres no point buying heaps when we will just have to move it all, if i can i'll add the money i would have spent into their trust funds


----------



## jms895

I dont blame you Lynn and the photos are a great idea xx

Does everything think a ladybird cushie is too girly for a boy? :wacko: :blush:

Retail therapy for me today, off shopping with my mum and Caine :)


----------



## dougie

i think ladybird is fine on a boy
i really want one and hoping that papa gets louie one for christmas :p


----------



## mandarhino

Ladybird totally fine on a boy. 

Lynn - I'd do the same especially as you're moving so soon. Presents just = more stuff to pack in a couple of months and shipping to Australia will no doubt be hugely expensive. 

Living overseas as well I find there's less pressure on sending presents if you're not going to be there at Christmas. Course I'm going home this year so I'll have to get presents for everybody.


----------



## Mynx

We're gonna start Christmas shopping once Evie's birthday is out of the way. It's in 15 days .. my baby's going to be 1 :cry: It's gone waaaay too quickly :( 
I got a very nice tax rebate last week which came just in time for her birthday and for Christmas so we can breathe a bit easier! 

I have a day of cleaning planned, ooo what fun! I dont know how much of it I'll get done tho as Evie seems to be really clingy today so running the hoover and duster round with an 11 month old clinging to your leg is no fun! Ah well! 
Hope you girls have got better days planned!


----------



## Lliena

I have been out getting some xmas presents, nearly done and wrapped everyones woooo :D


----------



## xerinx

Ive done all of logans (finished last month!) 

Ohs has been delivered this week and i dont have anyone else to buy for!! All i need is a tree and decs!!


----------



## Lliena

Hehe cool :D I just put Avalon in her Ariel issy cos it just came an I couldnt wait n guess what she has just done in it?.....pooped like a mofo :rofl: Good job I love her :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

M can say nappy now! She's finally moved on from 'nap mee' to nappy. Aah the sense of pride I'm feeling in passing my obsession on to her. :)


----------



## Mynx

Yay for M!!! 

Emma, Avalon has obviously given the Ariel nappy the poop of approval :rofl: 

I think I'll get my Christmas shopping started once we have everything for Evie's birthday... so that'll be next week :D 
Cant wait to get my Christmas decs up this year! Evie really loved the twinkly lights last year but she was only 5 weeks old so she couldnt really take them all in.. this year I'm sure Evie will be pointing and saying "ooooo" to everything! Oh, and probably trying to pull the tree down :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I'm really worried about the tree situation this year. We'll be at my parents and they always have a big tree. 

Last year she was nearly 7 months and only crawling backwards. We managed to keep her away from the tree by use of a carefully placed ottoman. That's not going to work this year! 

The weather today is pants. I was out this morning but can't be bothered to go anywhere this afternoon. Guess that means I'll have to tackle my mountain of housework.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh and I love my WNSS. First time in use and it lasted nearly 4 hours with no leaks.


----------



## dougie

today i need cheering up, i think im going to buy a cushie tushie ladybird, OH said he wants one


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Oh and I love my WNSS. First time in use and it lasted nearly 4 hours with no leaks.

I used a Totsbots Easyfit v2 (boosted with a Totsbots booster) the other day and it lasted 6 hours :shock: I was amazed! I really do rate the v2 now, and I'm slowly building my stash of those :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

dougie said:


> today i need cheering up, i think im going to buy a cushie tushie ladybird, OH said he wants one

And why not. I saw on C&C that they have matching wetbags! If I wasn't already thinking about getting a double monkeyfoot one I'd be snapping one of them up.


----------



## Eala

I love the CT wetbags :) Do they have new prints in? This is not a good thing :rofl:

I'm so determined to stick to my resolution that I'm not buying any more nappies till C&C have the BG prints :bodyb:


----------



## dougie

ooh ive asked for a monkey foot XL for christmas (and i think he might actually get it for me!) 
but i do think i need to get a ladybird !


----------



## mandarhino

I got two Xlarges for Christmas last year. I couldn't think of anything else I wanted, probably due to sleep deprivation. Allowed me to get rid of the nappy bucket and since that was 'my task' it was actually a really good present.


----------



## Mynx

I bought some microfibre cloths today, but I want to give them a wash before using them so we're using a Totsbots cotton nappy and wrap, which I've boosted with a newborn BG insert and a Little Lamb bamboo booster. I've folded the bamboo booster in half and put it in the "wetzone" lol! Fingers crossed that holds up for the night!


----------



## jms895

OMG Caine has been totally spoilt again today :dohh: and I am shattered but been for 4D scan and it was fab :cloud9: little man looks just like Caine and is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## Jetters

Mynx, i'm gonna buy another giraffe WN :dohh: I miss it :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Oh blimey hun! D'ya wanna buy it back?


----------



## Kelly9

I can't do any christmas shopping till after dec 9th! We're going across country to be with family for a month over the holidays and don't want to pack for gifts so we'll buy everything there. We did get Skyler's christmas shopping done while here though and will buy one or two small things back home so he has something under the tree.


----------



## mandarhino

Kelly9 said:


> I can't do any christmas shopping till after dec 9th! We're going across country to be with family for a month over the holidays and don't want to pack for gifts so we'll buy everything there. We did get Skyler's christmas shopping done while here though and will buy one or two small things back home so he has something under the tree.

That's probably what I'm going to do as well. Given the amount of baby related items we need to carry with us now, we don't have a huge amount of room for presents when flying.


----------



## Jetters

Mynx said:


> Oh blimey hun! D'ya wanna buy it back?


hehe nah i'm gonna buy the same one again but in a custom aplix medium :D x


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> Oh blimey hun! D'ya wanna buy it back?
> 
> 
> hehe nah i'm gonna buy the same one again but in a custom aplix medium :D xClick to expand...

Lol okey doke :D 

Well, we used the Totsbots cotton nappy, boosted, with a Totsbots wrap last night and Evie woke up dry!!! :happydance: I'm pleased to say we're full time cloth again :D


----------



## Kelly9

The traveling is exciting, its been 3 years since we have done christmas back home with family but the amount of stuff we need to bring is daunting! I've got a list on the go for baby stuff so we don't forget anything important. It wouldn't be so bad but we have to bring a fair amount of cloth diapers to unless I decided for easiness sake to do some disposables and reuseables. If I did that though I'd buy the diapers once I got there. Packing for a month long trip is difficult. I can imagine internationally it would be even harder!


----------



## mandarhino

I was pretty lucky the first time I went - for 5 weeks when she was 10 weeks old. My grandmother went to a bunch of church yard sales and bought loads of baby related items so I did have a lot of things waiting for me. 

She even bought reusable nappies so I didn't bring very many with me. However, when I got there they didn't fit by little chunky one. So I wound up using disposables on that trip as I didn't have enough nappies with me to last a full day. They're really expensive in Canada- least the eco ones are. The eco disposables I was using over here cost $24 in Canada! How I laughed and laughed in the shop (cost £6 over here) and bought some cheaper alternative. I spent a fortune so brought my reusables with me on the second trip. 

Are there any other babies in the family that you can borrow stuff from? I also had stuff dropped off by friends who weren't using various things any more - bouncy chair, etc.


----------



## Kelly9

I have two nieces one who is 6 weeks older then Skyler but I don't want him in pink! We're going to pack as much for him as we can and light for us since we'll have access to a washer and dryer. I'll bring enough diapers for 3-4 days. Mostly just inserts since we use hybrids and AI2. As for his outfits i figure 20 sleeps will get us through a week. He normally gets changed 2-3 times a day due to spitting up, then we have to bring winter attire and diaper bag and a sleep tent so he has somewhere to sleep. I am hoping to fit it all in one large suitcase.


----------



## Jetters

Great news Mynx :D


----------



## xerinx

Im thinking of selling some pretty fitteds if anyone is interested? Dont wanna take pics ect if no interest!! :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Sounds doable Kelly9 - least Canadian airlines are reasonably generous with their baggage allowance still.


----------



## Kelly9

Yeah we get two pieces each up to 50lbs but starting in Jan its going to be a 20 dollar surplus fee for the second. So we're good till our next trip!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey ladies.
I have not been on in a few days.
Hope I did not miss anything.
Lyrik met her other gramma yesterday.
She just loved her, I was hard for me since L is 4 months and she is JUST meeting her now.
But I guess its better then nothing.
Lyrik also learned how to roll over today :cloud9:
We are almost FULL cloth:)


----------



## Lliena

Aww nice one hun :D Did the night nappies get there yet?


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Not yet.
this week I am hoping!
And if not nest for sure :)

How are you doing?


----------



## Lliena

Im good hun :) Avalon is turning into a hungry monster though she hasnt stopped feeding the past two days, I have had to up some of her feeds to 7oz and shes only 12 weeks old so she shouldnt really be on tht much till at least 16weeks! :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Awe hungry little monster you have:)
Are you BFing?


----------



## Lliena

No shes on Aptamil I did for a bit but had to stop cos of some medication I was on :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I think i am going to go back on my medicine and i will have to stop.
Makes me sad but its to hard to be off of them.

I have NO idea what kind of formula to give her.


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless her :) She could having a growth spurt! I'm sure there's one around the 12 week mark? Could be wrong tho lol!! 

What a crappy old day it is here !! It's wet, miserable, cold and windy :( Doesnt look like I'll be going anywhere today but that's ok, I have to wait in for a delivery anyways... Evie's grandparents ordered her a Vtech baby walker type thingy for her birthday and have said they want her to have it early so she can use it right away :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Hello ladies :flower:

I haven't been around much because i've been busy moving house! A is in sposies until i get everything sorted as i have a LOT of washing to do :( it's a good thing though as we have gloopy teething poo :sick:

Erin, hopefully nappies are arriving tomorrow, had a nightmare trying to get the sorting office to redeliver :growlmad:


----------



## Mynx

Hey hun! :hugs: How did the move go? Hope it all went smoothly :D 

I know exactly what you mean about the teething poos, they're awful! Evie's will be normal at the beginning of the day and then each poo gets nastier and nastier :sick: Bleurgh! So I've had alot more stains than normal to get out this week, and altho there's been virtually no sun, just putting the nappies outside has actually really helped :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

OMG hun i thought you would of had them by now!!! 

You better kick their bums!

Hope the move went well hun? -:D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

The move went ok thanks. I still don't have much furniture as my dad didn't bother to get a van! I have a tv and Albert has his jumperoo so it's all good :)

Erin, they would have arrived last saturday but the postie didn't bother trying, i just got a red card through the door. I rang up and left a message to get it redelivered to my new address but it didn't turn up so i eventually managed to speak to a human at royal mail who said it will be here tomorrow!


----------



## jms895

Hope the move went ok! And yes I understand about the poohs too! AWFUL!

Hope everyone is well?


----------



## xerinx

Grrrrr stupid postmen!! Im quite lucky my postman opens my door and puts the fluff in my hall!!


----------



## jms895

Postman always leaves mine on garden or in a bin :grr:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll need to try and catch my new postie and be mega nice to him so i know i'll get my nappies :muaha:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Afternoon can I join you girlies please?

My Evie doesn't have a fluffy bum YET but I will start ordering supplies when I can get to my mums as my laptop is broken and my phone will only let me do so much lol

Evie has had a fussy day today with teething and is now fast asleep on my lap bless her

Hope everyone is well
xx


----------



## nervouspains

My postman is sooo lazy, he wont bring any of my parcels! He will just post a 'pick up' card through my letter box!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

nervouspains i had the same problem so one day i sat waiting for him then told him i am on mat leave and in most days so please could he bring them with him!


----------



## xerinx

I must be quite lucky then with my postie (although he does bring me something every day!!) :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

im bacccckk, and we did a weekend full time in fluff and it was great, Nate has some mega bad nappy rash though which we are trying to battle but nothing is really helping but being in cloth fulltime over the weekend he was better than in sposies, everyone thought their cloth was cute too which was cool ive convinced a friend to try with her LO so now ive just got to get my Cheapies dry in time to loan her on Wed. DH was sweet though and put the nappy wash on this morning while i was trying to sleep a bit.


----------



## xerinx

I may be selling all my nappies tonight/tomorrow :cry: i dont want to but fil has just been rushed into hospital in torquay and we have no money to go down there (and oh will want to as he missed his mum pass away due to being up here) :cry: its the only way i can think of raising the funds :( Will be waiting on another phonecall to see whats the verdict and wait for oh to get in to see whats happening. So if i do then it will have to be via bank transfer (unless the trainline take paypal?)


----------



## lynnikins

id be defo interested in some night nappies hun, HLbedbugs and WNNN

gutted to hear that you might have to sell up though :( hope your FIL's condition isnt as serious as it seems


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no Erin :hugs:


----------



## xerinx

I have 2 bedbugs and 2 wnnn.

I really hope it isnt too serious. But nothing i can do till adam gets home at 7.30! Im hoping it turns out to be nothing... we've had fil living with us for 7 months and he only left a week ago and i dont want him to come back and me to look after him! (selfish i know but it nearly destroyed my relationship and i dont want it to happen again!)


----------



## lynnikins

understandable if it put strain on your relationship hun that you dont want that to happen again its the reason we never visit MIL caus it strains our relationship too much and i cant do that with the boys there as well


----------



## jms895

Oh no Erin hun hope all is ok :hugs:


----------



## xerinx

Well mini update-

Hes sat in A&E still on oxygen and they are thinking a small stroke at the moment.
Will prob be waiting hours before we actually find out!

OH has said he doesnt wanna go down yet he will see what they say later. So hopefully wont have to sell any nappies! (its £107 just for trainfare down!)


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: Erin


----------



## xerinx

Well oh has said his uncle will drive up and pick him up if needed so i dont have to sell any nappies :happydance: now just the worry of whats up with fil to deal with!


----------



## Eala

:hugs: Erin. Hope nothing too serious is wrong with your FIL x


----------



## nervouspains

:hugs: erin, I hope he's ok.
I remember you saying in your diary he was living with you xxx


----------



## xerinx

Well still waiting on the update from them.... but oh will be home soon so he can deal with it :D


----------



## mandarhino

Erin, really sorry to hear about FIL. Hope it is not too serious. 

Welcome Miss Bump. 

Glad your move went well Joey. 

DH has looked after M today and he must have missed when she pooped cause she has terrible nappy rash. Poor thing. On the upside he took her for a haircut and she looks very cute with her new short fringe. 

Oh and I ordered a potty today. Eeek. Had no intention of ordering one for ages but Green Baby is having a clearance sale and it was £10 off. Looked on Amazon and the reviews seem to be indicate it is a good one. Think I will pack it away for a couple of months though as I'm not ready, nor is she.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Do you have a link to the potty?


----------



## xerinx

Well im pretty p*ssed off! It was a f**king hernia!!! May need surgery but still grrrrrrrr!!!!

Least hes ok i guess but worrying us silly has annoyed me! (well it was his family that rang me saying hes been rushed to hospital blah blah then they said stroke!! ohhh i give up!)


----------



## mandarhino

Here you go
https://www.greenbaby.com/ProductDetail.aspx?x=Order+Acknowledgement&p=BABY+BJORN+POTTY+CHAIR_BB005

It's an expensive one but it's got good reviews. Delivery is £3.95 so it's worth looking to see if you want something else. Quite a lot of wooden toys for sale as well. 

They've got other nice clothes on sale as well. Bought a shirt for her as well that we'd been eyeing up. Their clothes are lovely and soft. 

Hernia eh? That's much better than it could have been and at least there's no guilt for not rushing down there.


----------



## Jetters

Kia's op on Wed :( and the panic has really set in now. AND i've got my effing period and feel like shit. BOOOHOOO.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Kia's op on Wed :( and the panic has really set in now. AND i've got my effing period and feel like shit. BOOOHOOO.

:hugs:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: xxx


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters, he'll be fine and he won't remember the surgery, which is the best bit. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

hun if you need a shoulder for support you know where to find me you can text me all day if you need to


----------



## dougie

morning ladies!
ive been ill for the past two days boo :( and been in bed most of the time so the OH and Mother have been looking after Louie for me :( 
Feeling better today but one of them has half filled the nappy bin but with no liner! Now im going to have to empty all the icky nappies by hand eugh :( boo
how are all of you lovely ladies?


----------



## Mynx

Sorry to hear you've been ill Dougie, glad to hear you're feeling better today :hugs: 

Jetters, we're all here for you hun, always plenty of cyber hugs should you need them! We should organise another little meet up, a coffee morning or something then you can have real hugs :hugs: 

Well I bought a load of microfibre cloths from Dunelm.. they were pink, and looked like they'll do the job.. washed them yesterday with the nappy wash and omg, the colour ran from them and dyed most of my nappies that have cotton in them! Even the outer part of my Totsbots white wraps are now a slight shade of pink! That'll teach me! I'll be out today buying some Colour Catchers so it doesnt happen again! :rofl: 
I also finished my first pair of longies, they look great!! I havent tried them out yet as I'm still waiting for the lanolising stuff but I love them! :cloud9: 
Here's a pic of them ... I dont think they're bad for my first attempt ;)
 



Attached Files:







PB090109.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## xerinx

Awww they are fab hun!!! Well done!


----------



## dougie

mynx, they look wonderful! well done


----------



## mandarhino

Beautiful longies Mynx. 

If you do organise a meet up, any chance you could do so on a Friday? Would be nice to see you all again and my hope would be that M would behave better, especially if its in a more constrained area where she can't run off.


----------



## xerinx

If people do arrange a meet up.. caould we do one in jan? I would love to come and meet everyone but no way i could afford train fares and hotel in london til then!!


----------



## Jetters

Fridays good for me! Thanks Mynx :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

Hun if your around this friday then we can possibly do something as long as Kia is alright and Nate is over his bug


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Wow Mynx, those longies look great! Did they take long to knit?

Hope you feel better Dougie.

:hugs: jetters, i'm sure it'll all go well

We definitely need more meets!


----------



## Mynx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Wow Mynx, those longies look great! Did they take long to knit?
> 
> Hope you feel better Dougie.
> 
> :hugs: jetters, i'm sure it'll all go well
> 
> We definitely need more meets!

They took about a week in all .. I could have knitted them in a few days with no problems but clingy teething babies and knitting really dont mix well! :haha: 

I've ordered 2 more colour variations of that wool now so I'll be knitting another couple of pairs. I think 3 will be enough for a week's worth of longies :D I've been out and bought some tops to go with them too so they look like proper jim jams :cloud9: 

And yes, we definately need more meets! We should try and get one sorted before Christmas for sure!


----------



## lynnikins

defo lol


----------



## mandarhino

before early to mid December would be good as I'm away most of the month.


----------



## jms895

Well done Mynx they are fab!


----------



## Mynx

Well I'm up for anytime really. The only days I cant do are Thursdays as thats the Inlaws day :haha: Any other day is usually ok :thumbup: 
I think it's probably best to do it before the Christmas rush really. 
Mandarhino, what date are you going away hun?


----------



## Jetters

Mynx the longies are faaaaaaab well done you!!

I've just been fluffy shopping.... 3 aplix Flips, a load more organic inserts, 4 WNs (one for my fluffy swapper on another forum, two for Kia and one for Avalon!) and some of the print BG Organics, I only like the black and blues though, I didn't like the red or yellow in the flesh.


----------



## mandarhino

Dec 9. so anytime before then. My Fridays are all free. 

Oh are the new BG prints out? I must say I can't wait for the new Itti prints. That green and purple one I saw at the Baby Show was amazing. I just hope they are available in the d'lish as I don't really fancy the Tutto.


----------



## littlepne

Sorry ladies but...

20% off at www.cleangreennappy.co.uk

:D:D


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Dec 9. so anytime before then. My Fridays are all free.
> 
> Oh are the new BG prints out? I must say I can't wait for the new Itti prints. That green and purple one I saw at the Baby Show was amazing. I just hope they are available in the d'lish as I don't really fancy the Tutto.

I cant wait for the green and purple print to come out either, especially as I love my tutto :D

Am currently shopping for Kia's WN as a xms present from Avalon heehee :D


----------



## lynnikins

you meanie, im supposed to be banned from buying this week but already brought a soaker


----------



## Dopeyjopey

The nappies and longies just arrived erin, thank you! He'll be back in cloth when i've done the rest of my washing so i'll see how we get on with them :)

Would the bamboozles be ok for nights? Don't know if i'd need to boost :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly2005

littlepne said:


> Sorry ladies but...
> 
> 20% off at www.cleangreennappy.co.uk
> 
> :D:D

Went to order some bargains, but postage was ridiculous! :wacko:


----------



## mandarhino

That was an evil thing to post littlepne. :) 

I ordered some Tots Bots trainer pants to put away for later. Least I now have the mushroom and tutti frutti prints. 

Didn't find the postage very bad at all - was only £2.29 for mine.


----------



## xerinx

Dopeyjopey said:


> The nappies and longies just arrived erin, thank you! He'll be back in cloth when i've done the rest of my washing so i'll see how we get on with them :)
> 
> Would the bamboozles be ok for nights? Don't know if i'd need to boost :shrug:

I used them for nights and just folded the inside bit in half iykwim? They still last him at night now but i went and bought pretties instead!!


----------



## buttonnose82

Mynx those longies are great, what pattern did you use??


----------



## littlepne

My postage was ok, ordered some tots bots stretchies. I have one size1 which I love and I'm slowly upgrading my small nappies to one size.

Also got some tea tree oil today. Going to add a couple of drops to my chamomile tea which I use for my wipes because LO has a constant nappy rash. I change her often, give her loads of nappy off time but every time it starts to fade it comes back again. I've ordered a couple of silk liners as well because I've heard good stuff about them. So if all that doesn't work I don't know what to do. It doesn't seem to bother her though, just looks red in her leg creases and the skin is really dry. :shrug:

I really do have to stop spending money on me and LO now because I have so much Christmas shopping to do :dohh: 6 weeks to go!


----------



## Butterfly2005

Oh wonder why it was so expensive for me then :( Came to nearly £7!


----------



## Jetters

yippeeeeeee my custom Monkey Foot wetbags are ready! I've ordered a large and a small in the fabric to match my custom Bugaboo hood and footmuff i've got coming... but in mini skulls, not 4" ones: https://monkeyfootdesigns.com/catalog.php?item=167&catid=40&ret=catalog.php?category=40

aaand i've got a double strap on the large... like the Large on this page: https://monkeyfootdesigns.com/catalog.php?category=43 so I can hang it off my buggy easier :D i'm excited!

and it was only £28 delivered for them both- how good is that!


----------



## Lliena

Oooh nice :D


----------



## dougie

have you ladies seen the fluffy mail club on FYP

my GOSH its the most tempting thing in the world!
they send you a complete surprise every month (you have to pay £19 but yaknow!)

oh i want to join! maybe ill try and tempt the OH as my christmas present


----------



## Lliena

That is pretty awesome :D I might do it after xmas!


----------



## Butterfly2005

I saw that too! Think im going to have to join it, where did you see £19 though? I thought it was £18 and then £17 if you pay in advance? Might do it for my friend too for xmas who has just had a baby boy, she would love that! :thumbup:


----------



## dougie

i might be wrong, i do remember seeing £19 and £18 :p


----------



## Arcanegirl

£18 if you pay per month and £17 if you pay 3 months advance :)


----------



## dougie

its so tempting! 
but a lot just for a surprise! especially as I am happy with my stash at the mo (and have about one of everything that they sell at FYP except a mini lala!)!


----------



## Mynx

buttonnose82 said:


> Mynx those longies are great, what pattern did you use??

This is the one I used... it's for the medium size, but there is a link to a pdf file which will give other sizes too :) 
It's such a simple pattern! I love it :D 
https://www.tinybirdsorganics.com/organicwool/woolpants.html


----------



## Mynx

Tonight I'm trying out one of those microfibre cloths in an Ella's House Bumhugger .. I've also put in a LL booster. Fingers crossed that will be enough!


----------



## xerinx

someone please take my paypal away from me!!! Im buying nappies for a baby that isnt even concieved yet!!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I need to sell some of my stash but i cant choose which nappies to part with :cry:


----------



## jms895

You lot make me laugh :rofl: he he


----------



## Lliena

Haha Erin :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Someone tell me about this new fluffy mail thingy :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

sorry i missed it i was offline most of the day due to a system crash


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> Someone tell me about this new fluffy mail thingy :shrug:

Info here hun:

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/fluffy-mail-club.html

:)


----------



## jms895

Thanks chuck!


----------



## dougie

i am applying to do midwifery this year and I have a page full of notes on what to write for my personal statement but i am stuck!
i dont know how to start it!
i cant write 'i want to be a midwife because yada yada yada'! i know i will be fine once i am started! grr

rant over :p


----------



## Lliena

I really hate snaps I have decided! So I am selling the majority of my snap nappies (apart from bambootys and tutto's) to get more applix!

Have just preordered a bumgenius print to try in applix :happydance:


----------



## jms895

What are you selling hun? xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Anyone interested in some babylegs? Im selling a few pairs that i dont really reach for


----------



## mandarhino

Dougie, exciting news about applying to be a midwife. 

AG - does Alex keep his babylegs on still? M tends to roll hers down / take them off now. I'm thinking they'll be used mostly as an extra layer in the winter rather than an alternative to trousers. Shame cause I love the ones I have.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope he doesnt roll them, i havent really used them much recently, ive gone for trousers more.


----------



## Eala

Hi all. Sorry I've not been posting much, I am beyond exhausted at the moment. Sheesh, I didn't feel this tired even when I was pregnant! Got my 'flu jab today as well, so that's not helping.

Am actually seriously considering going to bed just now. But feeling bad as DH is washing up :blush:


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Go relax!! I am off to bed soon to watch a film i think!


----------



## Lliena

jms895 said:


> What are you selling hun? xx

In the selling thread hun but mainly girly ones x

Arcanegirl are they boyish babylegs?


----------



## Arcanegirl

One is white with cars, the other two are yellow. One with brown spots and one with brown teddies


----------



## Lliena

Ah I was looking for more girlie ones, thanks though xx


----------



## mandarhino

Oh I forgot, tonight before bath M was busy putting the newly arrived Issy on her Nietzsche doll (don't ask, present from my brother for his newborn niece). She then put a Pumpkin Pants soaker on him as well and took him off to the bedroom to read him a story. 

Poor Nietzsche, life has been a bit of a humiliation for the German philosopher since he joined our household.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2569.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## littlepne

lol that's a great picture!


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Dougie, exciting news about applying to be a midwife.
> 
> AG - does Alex keep his babylegs on still? *M tends to roll hers down */ take them off now. I'm thinking they'll be used mostly as an extra layer in the winter rather than an alternative to trousers. Shame cause I love the ones I have.

Evie's tend to roll down of their own accord!! Must be the chunky thighs :haha:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Lliena I have some girly babylegs for sale x


----------



## Kelly9

My soft bums diaper lasted 11 hour with no leaks! I was so tired last night I forgot to change Skylers bum only to wake up to dryness! I had a booster in there to. I was so happy.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've just found the WNSS I lost over a month ago!! Oh yes he's not even worn it.. guess what's going on his bum in the morning :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Kelly9 said:


> My soft bums diaper lasted 11 hour with no leaks! I was so tired last night I forgot to change Skylers bum only to wake up to dryness! I had a booster in there to. I was so happy.

We had success too with Evie's bumhuggers :happydance: Dare I say we've cracked the nights?!?


----------



## mandarhino

Well I have a nights question for you all. 

I've been using WNNNs with a fleece soaker over the top. She never has wet pjs when she gets up. However, the outside of the WNNN often feels a bit damp, but the soaker is obviously capturing all the liquid. Is that normal? Or should the outside of the WNNN be dry as well? 

I don't think she's a particularly heavy wetter these days and I would have thought the many layers in a WNNN would be enough.


----------



## xerinx

The wnnn is meant to feel wet hun! Its the fleece thats meant to be dry/damp... well thats how mine are when i use them with wool :D


----------



## mandarhino

Ah good. I assumed things were working properly but just wondered this morning as the inside of the nappy seemed very wet. She hasn't out-peed the fleece yet so here's hoping that continues.


----------



## xerinx

Yea my morning nappies (well logans!!) are very wet and heavy but hes dry on the outside so they are doing the job!!


----------



## littlepne

Some of you ladies with older babies may be able to help me out here.

I got a couple of 6-9 month poppered vests as even with extenders, her 3-6 months are tiny with her big fluffy bum! But the 6-9 are already pretty small and will probably only last a few weeks before I need extenders on those.

I was thinking about skipping 6-9 and going straight to 9-12, as long as they won't be too massive on her. Can anyone tell me if there's a huge difference between vests for 6-9 and 9-12? She's in 6-9 month babygros and I have a 9-12 month which looks enormous hence my asking.

That seems a lot of text for a simple question, sorry!

Hope everyone's well today :)


----------



## Mynx

I dont use poppered vests on Evie anymore. I was finding that buying the bigger sizes to allow for the big fluffy bum would mean that it was baggy on the shoulders and just too big all over. So what I've done is off the poppered part of her vests that do fit, and used Wondaweb to hem them and they work fine :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Cant help there as we use proprt vests (ones without poppers) but i know with his clothes that 9-12 are loads bigger than his 6-9... the trousers drag on the floor and the arms just hang down lol!


----------



## lynnikins

there is significant size difference in the vests hun ive just moved EJ into 12-18month clothes and its great no more streaching everything lol


----------



## littlepne

Hmmm will have a think then. I just hate spending money on clothes she'll only wear for a couple of weeks. Can she stay tiny forever please!!! :)


----------



## littlepne

Thanks, btw!


----------



## lynnikins

no worries hun i hate spending money on clothes they wont have for long so i just buy cheapie vests or get them secondhand as they are only going to be covered up in this weather anyway so why bother splashing the cash around lol


----------



## mandarhino

My 17 month old is still fitting into some of her 9-12 months things (she can wear 74, 80 and 86 cm clothes at the mo). She grew really, really fast up to about 8-9 months and then her growth has just tailed off massively. Has been really good as I've gotten a lot of wear out of clothes I thought would last a few months only.


----------



## Eala

Go for Asda vests and you could find that you get on alright. I'm in the process of transitioning Roo from 6-9 into 9-12 stuff, and I couldn't believe how small the Asda 9-12 vests were. I can't actually get them to fasten over some of my nappies :shock: 

If you have a Dunnes near you, try there, as they do some of their vests in 6-12 size, which seems crazy, but somehow it has worked for us quite well!

My LO seems to be between sizes at the moment, which is so annoying. 6-9 trousers are too short but fit nicely on the waist, and 9-12 mostly are ok for length (with some exceptions!) but HUUUUUUGE around her waist!


----------



## jms895

We are the same 12-18 month trousers getting short and 18-24 are burying him :dohh:

Tops are fine tho.


----------



## lynnikins

lol i cant get EJ into 9-12 trousers anymore lol they dont go over his bum or reach his ankles


----------



## Mynx

Evie's in 12-18 month stuff now to cater for her belly, thighs and nappy bum.. trouble is, she's quite short, bless her, so her trousers are always too long :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Am sooo tired today both girls have been grotty and James had to work late so only got in at 9.30pm when normally he is home at like 4/4.30! :sleep:


----------



## Arcanegirl

My OH put a fitted on Alex for bed last night, he poppered the vest over then put the cover over the nappy :dohh:


----------



## dougie

hahaha my OH did that once!


----------



## jms895

I am at work today boring.....................


----------



## mandarhino

My Tots Bots training pants arrived today and they are very, very cute. I got a Tutti Fruti, cherrylicious and mushroom magic. They are supposedly the same weight range as the Bummis one I also got, which is about twice the size. Bizarre. 

Can't figure out what to do today. Am so exhausted after a week of terrible nights and having to go to work.


----------



## lynnikins

i cant figure out what to do today either, i have to stuff nappies and ummmm should realy tidy up and vaccum the house


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive been up since 6am after OH woke Alex up whilst getting ready for work :dohh:
Ive got to work later aswell and wont be anywhere near a bed untill 12am!


----------



## jessabella

lynnikins said:


> i cant figure out what to do today either, i have to stuff nappies and ummmm should realy tidy up and vaccum the house

me either:wacko:
yesterday I was so bored I washed all the nappies and clothes for Olivias arrival..now I guess I should fold them..but nappies are all stuffed and ready for use! :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I dont know what to do with myself today either lol. I'll probably try and carry on with my second pair of longies, but Evie's been really clingy again today so I doubt I'll get a great deal done! 
Housework beckons tho so I suppose I *should* get that done ... hmmm..


----------



## mandarhino

Clearly we should have had a London meet up. Ooops. 
Must go do the dishes instead. :(


----------



## Twiglet

Yes have a London meet up and I'll come along :thumbup: :dance:


----------



## Mynx

We were kind of sorting one out a few days back but we didnt actually decide on anything... maybe I should start a thread about a pre Christmas meet, to see how much interest there would be :shrug:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Good idea mynx :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Umm Friday December 3rd has a nice ring to it. :thumbup: Also the last possible day I could do in December.


----------



## Lliena

Lol I might be able to come down on the train if its a weekend but cant do 4th dec. We should do a non baby lets go for drinks meet too in London one night after xmas :D

I have the inlaws up so thats why been quiet and not online much atm. Off to Manchester tomorrow night for a proper night out and cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Lol I might be able to come down on the train if its a weekend but cant do 4th dec. *We should do a non baby lets go for drinks meet too in London one night after xmas* :D
> 
> I have the inlaws up so thats why been quiet and not online much atm. Off to Manchester tomorrow night for a proper night out and cant wait :happydance:

Yes I really like the sound of that!!! :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Can that be in early January?


----------



## Lliena

Yeah could be or even Feb give people time to save up money for drinking and sort hotels etc out (well me cos Id be coming from Stafford and need to find somewhere for the night lol) :)


----------



## Mynx

Oooo it's my birthday in Feb.. could be the perfect excuse!! :haha:


----------



## Jetters

And my birthday in jan. Double celebration! 


Lliena you can stay with me! :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mine in jan toooooo!


----------



## Jetters

Well then you have to come too!! 

I've only got a tiny 1 bed flat but you can stay too! A can share K's cot :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

mine right at the end of Jan lol, im sure some of us in london can loan out our sofas for the night


----------



## Mynx

Yup I'd be happy to loan out both my sofas for the night.. I also have a double blow up mattress if needed ;) That'd be fun, getting that thing up when we're all boozed up :rofl:


----------



## jms895

I will have a newborn so cant come but have fun!


----------



## xerinx

Omg had some tiny tiny nappies arrive today!!! Soooooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Erin, I am outta the loop
"tiny tiny nappies," 
I did not know you were ttc:)
Good luck:)xxxx


----------



## xerinx

Yep am trying at the moment (well only started yesterday!! ) But ive already ordered a fair few lil nappies!! They are soooooo cute!!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Thats so exciting:)
I thought you might have been for a while and thought how could I have missed that!

I wish i had started fluff from the first few weeks.
I cant wait to have another baby and use tiny nappies
But that would be for YEARS I hope.


----------



## xerinx

Hehehehe yea i cant wait to get a lil bum in these tiny nappies!! But could be a while took us 15 months to get pregnant with logan... so im not expecting it to be quick this time (although i hope so!)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha i think you should all come to northampton for a night out. It's super exciting :rofl: 

I haven't been out in london (or anywhere for that matter) in ages! Last time i met enter shikari in the crowbar or whatever it's called.

Good luck TTC erin!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> And my birthday in jan. Double celebration!
> 
> 
> Lliena you can stay with me! :D


Ooh that could be a plan :D :thumbup:

Im excited today off to manc later this afternoon for my first proper night out since Avalon was born :happydance: Part of me doesnt want to leave her though but I know she will be ok with her grandma and I need this break and to be able to get messy...shots? YES PLEASE!! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Hope you had a good night out, Lliena ;)

Guys, does anyone use Bambooty Easy Dry's? I'm looking at these now, as I'm not sure I want to give BG any of my money!

My LO is just over 8kg, and the medium says it fits 6-11.5kg. She's not especially long or skinny these days, and I guess she has average thighs and tummy. She's still in Medium Itti AIOs with a snap spare on the wings, if that helps. 

Are these generally a good fit? Do they last well? They have good reviews on C&C, just wanted to see if any of my trusted fellow Fluffy Bum Mums on here have used them :)


----------



## nervouspains

Hope you had a great time Lliena, have one for me too!

Sorry Eala iv no experience with those nappys! xx


----------



## nervouspains

xerinx how cute!! I saw the tiny tiny totsbots on c&c today and thought how cute, they really are wincy lol xx


----------



## jms895

Are you hungover Lliena?

I feel crap today, got a sore throat and cold :(


----------



## Jetters

How's the head, Lliena? :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Erin i think you need to show us your 'tiny tiny' nappies


----------



## dougie

eala - i LOVE my bambootys they are hands down my favourite nappy
i got 7 hours out of one that hadn't even been pre washed!!!! in my eyes they are faultless
i mean i wish they were BTP but its a sacrifice i am willing to make! I did find the Medium a little on the small side, Louie is in med ittis and is on the second to last snaps, he weighs about 21lbs and has a fair belly on him but not the hugest thighs and he wears a Large bambooty, i sent the medium straight back, as soon as I looked at it, I knew it was too small for him!


----------



## jms895

Dougie I agree I love Bambootys too x


----------



## jessabella

Mynx said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Lol I might be able to come down on the train if its a weekend but cant do 4th dec. *We should do a non baby lets go for drinks meet too in London one night after xmas[/B]
> 
> I have the inlaws up so thats why been quiet and not online much atm. Off to Manchester tomorrow night for a proper night out and cant wait *
> 
> *
> 
> Yes I really like the sound of that!!! *Click to expand...

*



ohhh I can drink again then!!! *


----------



## Mynx

jessabella said:


> Mynx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Lol I might be able to come down on the train if its a weekend but cant do 4th dec. *We should do a non baby lets go for drinks meet too in London one night after xmas[/B]
> 
> I have the inlaws up so thats why been quiet and not online much atm. Off to Manchester tomorrow night for a proper night out and cant wait *
> 
> *
> 
> Yes I really like the sound of that!!! *Click to expand...
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> ohhh I can drink again then!!! *Click to expand...

*

Woohoo!!! *


----------



## Lliena

Evening ladies. :sick:....man I have finally reached the age where my hangover doesnt go after a few hours and its not good! I feel better now than I did earlier though :haha:

Eala I have some of those bambootys and I love them too but they are a very low rise, that could be cos Avalon is sooo long though :D


----------



## Jetters

*rant*rave*moan*grumble*

bloody lazy bugger!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

one of the worst parts of dating a lazy selfish ******* is when he acts like a lazy, selfish ******* in front of my friends. i know they're judging me for putting up with it, and i can't blame them :(


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:hugs: Jetters, i know that feeling!


----------



## Lliena

:hugs: Jetters x


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: hunny x


----------



## Eala

:hugs: Jetters :hugs:

Lliena - glad to hear you are feeling better. Thanks for the info about the Bambootys :) Are they about the same rise as an Itti, do you know? That's about as low as I'll go :rofl: Roo isn't as long as she used to be... OK, I just re-read that and thought "/facepalm". What I mean is that she is much more in proportion now. Not that she has shrunk :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters sorry to hear about that.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Jetters

Lliena glad the hangover has gone!

I am full of cold but a massive piece of cake is helping me feel a bit better!

Am meeting Thatgirl tomorrow for some nappy swapping :)


----------



## xerinx

:)


----------



## jms895

OMG hun what happened! :shock:


----------



## xerinx

:)


----------



## Jetters

OMG! Erin! What a fucking mess :( so sorry babe xxx


----------



## Jetters

jms895 said:


> Am meeting Thatgirl tomorrow for some nappy swapping :)

ahh wish i was coming!


----------



## jms895

I think That Girl is the only person near me! :)

Erin so sorry hun hope it gets sorted!

I am so f***ing fuming with the FIX factor/The Cheryl Show result! :grr:


----------



## xerinx

Hey gotta stay postive :D

Gotta do whats best for logan so keep on smiling and all that :D


----------



## Mynx

Oh Erin hun, thats awful!! :hugs: Hope you're feeling ok, or as well as can be expected. What happens now then for you and Logan? 

And yeah, XFactor is one big fix and I've gone right off it now! Bring on kangaroo balls and grubs :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

OMG Erin, wtf?! Why on earth did he do that?

Huge :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

Erin hunni if he cut himself i would make a call to the cops and say you feel hes a threat to you and logan if hes gonna go far enough to use a knife on himself then id not be letting him near my kids if i were you
:hugs: if you need to talk im always here babe you can find me here or facebook


----------



## Kelly9

Sorry things are so bad right now erin. Thats terrible, I just hope it gets sorted for you soon and safely.


----------



## mummy to be

Wholey cow.. sounds like your having a pretty shitty time Erin.. Hope your ok!!! We are all here to chat to if you need it!!!!! Gosh.... what a tramatric (spelling?) weekend you have had than!!! 

Just a question for everyone.. I have washed Layla's MCN's and for the 1st time ever they still smell like pee??? Please help me!!! I have aired them out on the clothes line in full sunlight for about 8 hours but they still smell a little bit :( Do i need to re-wash/soak them? Why have they started doing this???


----------



## Kelly9

Are the MCN's the inserts or covers? I was told that build up can occur on the inserts and that when that starts happening the ammonia/pee smell will linger and to get rid of it you need to strip the liners by washing them with oxygen bleach only on a hot water cycle (do not use chlorine bleach though it's not the same). I hope that helps!


----------



## mandarhino

Erin that's awful. Hope you and Logan are alright.


----------



## xerinx

:)


----------



## mummy to be

O.M.G Erin... that is horrible :( I hope that you can get your head clear asap and make the best decision asap and that is best for you and Logan! Gosh.. i would hate to have something like that to deal with :( My gosh.. your poor thing.... 


The inserts are the smelliest part.... what is a strip wash.. silly questions i know.. but we are still kinda new to this whole MCN thing :)


----------



## lynnikins

a strip wash is to remove the build up of powder in the nappies


----------



## jms895

Morning ladies! What a lovely frosty winter morning!


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies! Erin :hugs: Eala I would say on Avalon that bambooty's are lower than itti's, but she is freakishly long already shes on the 98 centile for her height and only 50 for her weight lol!


----------



## xerinx

Im gutted logans grown out of his medium wns so im having to sell them :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Erin
I got my nappy back this morning aswell, thankyou!


----------



## xerinx

Hope its ok for you hun :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Youve done a good job with it :D


----------



## xerinx

Good good glad its ok for you :D


----------



## nervouspains

How is everyone?
Sorry i never come on here really lol.

Erin everything ok? I didnt see your post? Are you coming to the meet?!

Lliana thanks for the nappy- its lovely :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## xerinx

Yea sorry deleted posts as someone likes to read them... Im ok hun very long story but me n oh split up yesterday resulting in me getting arrested :(

Nope wont be coming to the meet cant afford it :(


----------



## Kelly9

Hey everyone I got My WN diaper in the mail today and it's gorgeous! I'll post a pic later today when I have time. It's agood thing it looks so great cause I got dinged at customs for it! 

Callie did you have to pay customs to?


----------



## Lliena

Glad you like it Nervouspains :D


----------



## dougie

oh S***
i just bought a candy cane cushie tushie

and i really didn't mean to :/ it took over me!! 
oh well, nice christmas present for louie!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: Whoops!


----------



## Lliena

Im so gutted both my issys that I got from Oz keeps wicking really bad round the legs and its annoying as no other nappies I own do it! ALso Avalon isnt even a heavy wetter! I love them so much but I cant deal with the constant wicking I need nappies to be relaible and not have to worry about changing her clothes after an hr of wearing it! :nope:


----------



## jms895

Awww a candy cane cushie tushie that sounds nice! I want!


----------



## nervouspains

Whoopsy lol.

Looking forward to seeing pic Kelly.
When you said Callie, i was thinking what did I order? lol as thats my name too!

Oh Erin :( Im sorry hun xxx Do you think there is any chance you could get back together? xxx

Lliena- i spelt your name wrong lol, why dont you part with them :cry: and get some other nappys you get on with- but in an extra lovely print lol xxx


----------



## Lliena

I am thinking of selling them so I can get couple of wn's or use the money towards a new carrier as I want to sell my moby. But I love the patterns!


----------



## nervouspains

I deffo would if they are fitting that great- Get some lovely WN's then 

Have you seen the nappys on Millies Nappys on FB? The prints are gorgeous! xxx


----------



## Lliena

Yeah but a lot of her nappies are snaps. Me and snaps dont get on :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Lliena said:


> Im so gutted both my issys that I got from Oz keeps wicking really bad round the legs and its annoying as no other nappies I own do it! ALso Avalon isnt even a heavy wetter! I love them so much but I cant deal with the constant wicking I need nappies to be relaible and not have to worry about changing her clothes after an hr of wearing it! :nope:

Have you washed them many times yet? They apparently need about 8-10 washes to get them to full absorbency. I've had occasionally problems with wicking Issys but it seems to be totally random, mostly when its been one with a newer insert that's had less washes. 

Those candy cane Cushies look lovely. 

I've bought a Holden's Landing bedbug. Really wanted to try one of these. She does free shipping in North America so it will be waiting for me at my parents' house when I arrive. :happydance: I'm thinking it is an excuse to pack one less night nappy in my suitcase. 

Also my potty came. I'm going to pack it in the closet though for some months to come though. My mother seemed really happy when I told her I bought one and mentioned that she had one at her house for when we visit. I had to say whooah, I'm not trying her yet, not for a couple of months as she's not showing the signs.


----------



## Lliena

I have washed the inserts 4 times on their own when I got them and they have been washed twice after Avalon has worn the nappies. I will give them a few more go's and see how we get on :)


----------



## Kelly9

Ok picture time! Here is the WN i ordered it came in exactly as I had imagined it would I am so thrilled with it!
 



Attached Files:







Diaper.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mandarhino

very nice Kelly!


----------



## Lliena

Aw thats pretty Kelly :D


----------



## Lliena

They really can make news out of not much cant they...I dont really care about a royal wedding stop going on about it for half a frigging hour! How the hell do you know what dress it will be etc they only bloody announced it this morning....aaaargh! :rant:](*,)


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks guys! I love it!


----------



## Lliena

There's pics up of the nappies on Poshbugs. I love it! :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Mine too! Yay yay yay :D


----------



## lynnikins

i sad, im so broke i cant afford nappies i had the designs for the boys WN all planned


----------



## dougie

Lliena said:


> There's pics up of the nappies on Poshbugs. I love it! :happydance:

it is ABSOLUTELY beautiful! And i like the border cut!


----------



## Jetters

thank goodness its nice after that wait :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: I know! Wish she would hve said at the time she could do the embroidery on a tshirt cos I would have got one to match. But no chance Im risking ordering again!


----------



## Jetters

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/nappy-essentials/BG01RK.html

useful for those with bad Flips xx


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh not a bad price either!

My Baby Jogger came today!! I'm in love!!


----------



## jms895

Twiglet how is the jogger? I am still pondering double buggies :)


----------



## Twiglet

It's lovely and very spacious! Expensive but it ticked all my boxes...I had a MC tandem before and it just upset me to use it :rofl: as I couldn't see my newborn and I couldn't see Caitlyn :blush: whereas both can face me, it fits on a bus / train and in all car boots, easy to fold. Alden is in a bassinet which I'm happy with :) and Caitlyn LOVES being able to see me and waves to people as she's passing like she's royalty :haha:

It's easier to push than what my travel system is and it is literally a turn of the hand makes the buggy move and the brake is awesome! I couldn't speak highly enough of it :)

ETA: mine's the Baby Jogger City Select so can turn from a double to a single too which is handy :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh i got the babyjogger city mini 2 weeks ago and i love mine :D


----------



## Jetters

Oh I keep hearing these pop up! Glad you're loving it! xx


----------



## Jetters

HORRID downside of break up: bye bye future second child :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Aw jetters you might meet someone else or theres always sperm doners ;) :hugs:


----------



## Mynx

:hugs:


----------



## Twiglet

AG: I wish I'd discovered Baby Jogger's before! The fold mechanism and the prams in general are ace! 

Aww Jetters bless you!! :hugs: always here if you need to moan lovely :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Random question but does anyone know what the kids toy atm is called thats a dog and you can take it for walks and feed it a treat and it poops it back out? My 6 yr old has asked for it for xmas but I cant find it via google!


----------



## Lliena

I found it! Why do kids always want expensive stuff?!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Morning ladies! Guess who has a date tomorrow? :happydance:

Twig my tonsils are feeling better now so i think it' be safe for the kidlets to be around if you want to come over and i'll get to see your shiny new double!.X


----------



## Lliena

oooh go you :D


----------



## Twiglet

Woo :dance: glad your all better lovely! I can come tomorrow or friday day? Got to do crappy food shopping today :sick: and then going to my mums to show off my double again :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Twiglet, ohh i love the folding! Weve gotten on so many busses now where we couldnt and would have waited for the next one. Ive even done it by myself!


----------



## jms895

Twiglet said:


> It's lovely and very spacious! Expensive but it ticked all my boxes...I had a MC tandem before and it just upset me to use it :rofl: as I couldn't see my newborn and I couldn't see Caitlyn :blush: whereas both can face me, it fits on a bus / train and in all car boots, easy to fold. Alden is in a bassinet which I'm happy with :) and Caitlyn LOVES being able to see me and waves to people as she's passing like she's royalty :haha:
> 
> It's easier to push than what my travel system is and it is literally a turn of the hand makes the buggy move and the brake is awesome! I couldn't speak highly enough of it :)
> 
> ETA: mine's the Baby Jogger City Select so can turn from a double to a single too which is handy :)

How wide is it in terms of going around shops/aisles and getting it through the front door? :) Thanks hun xx


----------



## jms895

Yay Dopeyjopey hope it goes ok! x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Twiglet said:


> Woo :dance: glad your all better lovely! I can come tomorrow or friday day? Got to do crappy food shopping today :sick: and then going to my mums to show off my double again :rofl:

Friday is better as i don't know what time my coffee date will be yet! x


----------



## Twiglet

Ohh enjoy :flower: Friday it is then :D around 11? and then I'll be off to my mums to get to babysit for a cinema outing :haha:

AG I love getting buses now, used to dread it as if there was another pushchair I couldn't get on whereas now I can just switch my seats and collapse it. 

jms: it's the same size as my travel system and I don't take up a full aisle in Iceland [even with their crappy baskets everywhere] and my brother was able to push his trolley next to my pushchair without me having to move. It gets into my house fine and Jo will tell you how tiny my hallway is :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

It's quite a squeeze in that hallway! :) 11 is good with me x


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats on the date Joey!

I just got the nicest surprise when I got home. A big refund cheque from Inland Revenue! :happydance: Must be something to do with maternity pay last year. I can't remember the last time I got money of out the blue. All I ever get with my premium bonds is £25.


----------



## Jetters

I got over £800 from them a few weeks ago out of nowhere- I nearly died of shock :D


----------



## Lliena

Lucky ladies :D


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I had the same thing! £450 was a lovely surprise and meant that pressies for Evie's birthday and Christmas have been sorted ;)


----------



## Jetters

The day before, I received a letter though from Lloyds saying they were removing my grand overdraft spontaneously so I was shitting myself- couldn't have come at a better time!!


----------



## jms895

OMG well done ladies! Pleassssseeeeee can I have a letter like that Mr Tax Man!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :)


----------



## Mynx

Mine was from the year 2008/2009 which was the year I started working at Sainsbury's...I got done by the dreaded emergency tax and tbh, I didnt think anything of it :D Was great getting that surprise tho!


----------



## Lliena

I have been compiling some suggestions for xmas presents to my OH I have already added 2 pairs of shoes :rofl:

https://www.attitudeclothing.co.uk/productimages/12795354550.jpg
https://gothicstyleshoes.co.uk/WebRoot/StoreDaily/Shops/eshop448748/4BEB/140F/8428/169B/3872/C31A/5AE3/B243/Daisy-04-rcp.jpg


oops big pics!


----------



## Mynx

Oooo I love those shoes!


----------



## Lliena

The first pair would make me about 6'1 but I normally only wear shoes like that lying down anyway ;) :blush: :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

I like! I will be spending part of my refund cheque on shoes.


----------



## Lliena

I love shoes :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> The first pair would make me about 6'1 but I normally only wear shoes like that lying down anyway ;) :blush: :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: :rofl: Lliena!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

:haha:


----------



## Kelly9

I read your post about lying down earlier lliena and it totally went over my head till I saw other peoples reactions then I had to read it again. Needless to say I got it. :rofl:


----------



## jms895

:rofl:


----------



## Eala

Omg Lliena :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

:haha: Can someone else talk about something now so we dont get hung up on my shoes :rofl:


----------



## dougie

Louie was having some nappy free time, playing happily
the next thing I know... zonked out cuddling his new candy cane cushie tushie!
 



Attached Files:







100_3141.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lliena

Awww :D


----------



## mandarhino

So cute. 

I wish I could follow Louie's lead. Had a really tiring day after a week of work with not enough sleep. Had to speak on two panels today at a conference and could barely keep my eyes open. I can only hope my talk didn't sound too disjointed due to my fatigue. However, M will not go to sleep and is busy chatting away to herself in her room. I'm waiting for the shouting to start before I go back in.


----------



## Eala

Aww Dougie, that's an adorable pic! Send it to CT, maybe they'll want to use it in an ad campaign! ;)

Manda - :hugs: I hear you with the fatigue. I am beyond exhausted at the moment, and I don't think I even have a very good reason :blush: I was diagnosed with anemia about a month ago (I thinkn it was a month!) and given bucketloads of iron tablets, but so far it's not made a difference to how bone-deep exhausted I feel! 

Sorry, didn't mean to derail that to being about me :blush: I hope you get a good night's sleep tonight :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Gorgeous pic! :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I got my custom!!!
Its sooo freaking cute!


----------



## nervouspains

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

You'll never believed what happend today- I was in New Look and out of nowhere a manaquinn fell and hit my son on the head :growlmad: Thankfully the buggy took most of the impact, but could you imagine if I had a new born? I cant even bare to think about it, so I am sueing them for causing my son injury, and leaving me shaken. And the manager was most unsympathetic, luckily there was a witness and she is a victim support police officer!
I took him to the hospital to be looked over, he is fine, but that really isnt the point. How dangerous. It was a single standing one on a raised stand xx


----------



## Eala

Yay Callie! :dance:

PIIIIIIIC! :D


----------



## jms895

Pic Callie!

Oh no nervous pains thats awful :(


----------



## mandarhino

Nervous that's awful. Glad no harm came of it. 

M still not asleep! Aargh stupid 18 month sleep regression. I really, really want to go to bed.

Thanks Eala. Tiredness sucks. I just cannot believe how tired I am as a parent. I cannot wait till she starts sleeping better, dunno probably by the time she's 4 at the rate we're going.


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I will post a picture tomorrow when she wears is:)


----------



## Eala

My Bambootys arrived from C&C :D They are so lovely! I'm amazed at how tiny they are though. Like Ittis, only because they are not fluffy, they seem even slimmer. Here's hoping for a good fit :)

Other than that, am feeling steadily more and more crap as the afternoon goes on. Seem to have picked up man-flu from one of the nurses in the office. Had a slightly scratchy throat this morning, and now I'm full on pounding headache, wooly headed, with achey joints and feeling generally ill. Thankfully Sudafed spray has stopped my nose being both runny and blocked, that stuff is a godsend.

Hoping DH can get away early tonight so I can just crawl into my bed with some hot lemon and cosset myself :blush: I really need to be ok for Monday. I can't afford to take any time off this placement, but obviouisly at the same time I'm not going to knowingly pass on bugs to patients! :nope:


----------



## mandarhino

Ugh to bugs Eala. Hope you manage to shake it quick. 

I am dreading this winter with a toddler in nursery part time. So far, knock on wood, she's not caught anything worse than a cold but I expect that won't last. 

After failing to fall asleep until 9:30 last night :nope:, she has been sleeping for the past 2 hours and 30 minutes. This is so unlike her. I hope she goes to bed at a reasonable hour tonight as we're ordering Japanese food to celebrate my refund cheque. I don't want to be fighting with her over the sushi. She's really grabby.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Mandarhino i have all the same problems with A :( since i've moved he hasn't gone to sleep until 11 and only then because i get in bed with him. And he wakes up a good 5-6 times for a feed! Am thinking of weaning a few weeks early to see if it will help.

Eala, hope you feel better soon. Let me know how you get on with the bambooties :)


----------



## mandarhino

Dopey - not to depress you but I started weaning at 24 weeks and that didn't make a difference to her sleeping. Some of us are just cursed with over-active babies who require less sleep than the norm. Our next ones will sleep better I'm sure. :) Her sleep did eventually improve so Albert will get there. 

She is normally not this bad, think she's going through another sleep regression phase as there is a developmental leap at this age. I can tell her brain is buzzing at the moment as she is just picking up new words like nobody's business. That being said she had a 3 hour nap this afternoon and I had to wake her up! That's unheard of.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Argh i hope so. I'm starting to struggle with it now! Haha


----------



## nervouspains

Oh Eala, I hope you dont get any worse. But Yay on the bambootys! xx

dopeyjopey & mandarhino :hugs: to you both xx


----------



## Lliena

Boo my OH has told me to stop spending money on him and the girls for xmas. Er nope if I want to spoil them I will, the money isnt coming out of the household food or bills money so why shouldnt I?! He said hes not gonna get me lots so i have to deal with it. So I told him fine buy one thing for me then and I will get the rest myself! Meh! (Now of course he will feel guilty an get me what I have asked for ;) )


----------



## lynnikins

dopey its been the same with ej since we moved in August his sleep has been terrible and weaning didnt help


----------



## nervouspains

Lol good thinking Lliena!

I just told OH il buy what I want in the sales :haha: xx


----------



## jms895

Lliena same here! I buy my own presents!


----------



## Lliena

:D I have just put up one of my issy bears for sale so I can afford a wn hopefully!


----------



## jms895

Lliena said:


> :D I have just put up one of my issy bears for sale so I can afford a wn hopefully!

I want!!!Is it gn?


----------



## Lliena

aw no it's very girly! lol! I have a moby wrap Im selling if your still looking for wraps/slings though :D


----------



## jms895

Am ok thanks, I have the other sling I had from you and want to try that first to see if I get on with it :)

Cant use too well with Caine at mo as bump is too big :)

Any more issys?


----------



## Lliena

Only my butterfly one but Im keeping that for while :)


----------



## jms895

:) I sold my blue duckies as it wasnt a great fit and now I wished i didnt as they now fit Caine fab :dohh:

Need some more now :)


----------



## Lliena

Omg just got a pm on cnt asking if I would give one of my brand new nappies away for free as she was too skint to buy it. I said er nope sorry, its only £3 thats cheaper than a pack of pampers! Is it me or was that really cheeky?


----------



## jms895

:dohh: what??!!

Whilst your at it can I have an issy? :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

That was a bit cheeky. I can't help but admiring her for trying though :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah don't ask don't get I suppose, I might have said yes if they weren't brand new!


----------



## jms895

Can I have some of your used ones then? :haha:


----------



## dougie

I feel quite proud of myself, I have just repaired a nappy which elastic had come apart! It only took me 10 mins! 
And you wouldn't even know it had been repaired!


----------



## jms895

Fab work Dougie!


----------



## Eala

Nice one Dougie! :thumbup: 

Lliena, I think your reply to that woman was fantastic :rofl:

Roo is enjoying some nappy free time at the moment... I'm hoping that her cuddly cat is machine washable, as she is taking great delight in sitting on it, and I'm anticipating it getting wet at some point :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alexs one washed up well :lol:


----------



## Jetters

Kia's nappy free time just ended with wee allllllllllllll over my fresh washing that was in the basket waiting to be hung up! :dohh: it was near him and he was on a towel but I always forget how forceful these little guys will can be!!!!


----------



## Eala

Aaah! Thankfully we don't have that exact problem... Although I think you'd be amazed at just how far little girls can pee too :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:

Alex is nappy free on my laminate and has had one accident.


----------



## Eala

Well, Roo didn't pee on my the floor! But she did get her water bottle, and discovered that by turning it upside down and shaking it hard, it would make a puddle on the floor :dohh:

Thankfully my entire living room floor is covered in those foam playmat tiles, so it's not difficult to clean :rofl:


----------



## dougie

Louie has spent all day nappy free too (except when we went out). He has a bad rash (teething) so I thought it best! He only did two wees and he went into the kitchen to do them. I swear he knows not to do it on the carpet!


----------



## mandarhino

Way to go Louie. I only wish my 17 month old was that obliging. We had our first ever pooh in the bath tonight. Not bad going considering how old she is. I'm glad bath times are DH's responsibility. :haha:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: K's not pooed in the bath yet and i'm sooooooo glad!


----------



## Jetters

Quiet round here lately! Everyone ok?xxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex did when he was newborn :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

sorry been a long busy week and wkd too


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah not much new going on in my life. Thinking about going up to Brick Lane market today for a look about. Not been for ages. But I may lose my interest if the weather is pants again.


----------



## jms895

Crap day for me, thought i was in labour last night (pains all night) and phone call to say Andy grandad has died :(


----------



## Jetters

Aww J :( :hugs: sorry you had such a crappy night, and sorry to hear bout his grandad :(


----------



## mandarhino

Oh no JMS. That's bad news. 

Hope the pains go away today.


----------



## Eala

Aww J, really sorry to hear about Andy's Grandad :( Hope your pains have stopped today :hugs:

Been helping DH try to fix his motorbike this morning... it has not gone well at all :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Anybody have some good ideas for a fluffy-related present for my best friend who I want to convert to cloth? She's got some nappies already but needs to talk her DP around. 

I've got her a WNOS (on order) and two matching pairs of baby legs (on order). I want to spent another £10-15 maximum, ideally on the lower side. Wetbag? Itti?


----------



## Eala

Get a CT wetbag? As she'll then have a little pouch for some reusable wipes as well? :)


----------



## Twiglet

I'm selling some nappies...thread will be going up later. Buy them ladies so I can restash :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

That's a good idea Eala. I've just emailed to see if they have any of the Ladybird print in stock. They announced it on Facebook that they had some in but never saw them on the site unless they all went super quick. Otherwise think she might like the Giraffe one and it will go with the jungle theme I have developing. She's getting a WNOS in the new elephant minky pattern.


----------



## Lliena

Jms :hugs:

We are having a lazy day here today, been sorting out eldests toys and getting rid of stuff ready for xmas and all the new things she will get. Am now going to bake some cookies :D

Oh and I ordered a new bg print (which is gorgeous!) and 2 aio clementines from baba me and they sent me v3's instead of Aio's :dohh: They have said I can return them but I dunno whether to or just the keep them and get one more medium pre loved. I just like the mediums cos they are a bit slimmer fitting.


----------



## Jetters

Today, for the first time, it's suddenly hit me that he's left me :dohh: that took a while eh?
*sad*


----------



## Lliena

:hugs: You dont need a stinky man xx


----------



## mandarhino

:hugs: Men-Shmen.


----------



## lucy_x

what do we think of ebay cheapies like these?
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reusable-Poc..._Changing_Nappies_LE&var=&hash=item76bf655954

I read that list of bad thing in disposables and now i dont want to use them (iv got a meter of bamboo upstiars i'd be half tempted to wrap her in if i had some PUL :haha:)

unfortunatly i havent got much spare cash atm. And would like to get her out of disposbles. Unfortunatly im picky. Id like an AIO/pocket, but at the same time would need lots as i hear they take a while to dry + its winter :dohh:

so iv thought il buy good ones, maybe like one a week and start stocking up (even if she doesnt use them, i can use them for future babies)

but i ought to stock up on cheepies to get her out of these horrible things!

so thoughts :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Those are the same as the ones the seller I linked you too sells except they are more expensive. If you dont mind waiting 10days or so for them to come from Hong Kong its much cheaper hun. Or like I said in my pm look for preloved or new ones that us girls are selling, is another way to try nappies at cheaper than their retail cost. Unless you dont like the idea of preloved. Which is ok :)


----------



## lucy_x

:haha: i thought they looked similar!
no i like the thought of preloved, in fact i will go and look there now :)..

how did u rate the ebay ones?


----------



## Jetters

the ebay ones from the seller 97kgallery are fab. like Lliena said you have to wait a while till they get here but they are great for the money. 10 for £37.50 I think it is. They are pockets, dry super quickly and are mega easy to use!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Kyla went out with her nanna (MIL) today and she hates cloth so she bought a pack of pampers and bought her home in one. I've left her in it while I wash and dry all my cloth and I swear I've checked her 50 times for poo, it stinks!!


----------



## Lliena

lucy_x said:


> :haha: i thought they looked similar!
> no i like the thought of preloved, in fact i will go and look there now :)..
> 
> how did u rate the ebay ones?

They are fab for the price! Am just selling my few cos I have too many nappies :haha: Also if you were looking into fitted nappies that are slimmer under clothes sometimes your little one will prob be in mediums if she is 4months x


----------



## jms895

I just ordered another Issy :haha:

Makes me feel better

Mega indegestion and tired, plus bloody B Hicks again :dohh:

Good day everyone?


----------



## lynnikins

yasmin has he left again? if you need hug you know where to find me


----------



## Jetters

yeah last weekend :(


----------



## jms895

:hugs: xx


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: Jetters hun


----------



## lynnikins

well hun im only round the corner if you need company at all


----------



## jessabella

:kiss::hugs: me too yas!


----------



## lynnikins

we have been bad fluffy bummers , the boys have been ill and with moving house my nappys are going unused at the moment as i have so much else to do i havent had a chance to do a washload of clothes let alone nappys


----------



## Callie-xoxox

How are all you ladies.?
Life has been crazy busy and I have not been online alot.
Hope all is well :)


----------



## lynnikins

hey callie, life has been crazy here too i dont know where my head is most of the time, hope you guys are well


----------



## jms895

Hey ladies! Hope your all not too busy! Tis the season to be jolly and all that!

I been wrapping lots of prezzies tonight :) and eating loads of chocolate!


----------



## lynnikins

lol dont have anything to wrap yet lol got to start working on the christmas cards etc...


----------



## Twiglet

My mums wrapping my presents for me :haha:


----------



## Mynx

I've really got to get my bum into gear and carry on with the Christmas shopping! Evie's is all done now, it's the rest of the family that I need to get :haha: 
I'm having a proud mummy moment.. Evie took 10 steps all by herself last night! Usually she'll take 2 steps towards me then fling herself into my arms lol, but last night she seemed to really want to walk :happydance: So much so that she kept going back to the sofa and walking the 10 steps towards me, then clapping and giggling :lol: My baby girl can walk...almost!


----------



## Lliena

Thats so fab Mynx :D


----------



## lynnikins

clever evie,
i should be packing or making christmas presents i just have no motivation whatsoever atm


----------



## mandarhino

Yah Evie. 

I have got nothing sorted for Christmas. I really, really need to get my skates on.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay Evie!

As of today im done shopping! :D


----------



## Mynx

You finished already?! Omg! I'm hoping to finish in the next week or so... definatley before we put the decorations up lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

yep :lol:
I wanted to be able to afford everything, plus i have a night out on 11th Dec to go to and when i get paid in Dec i want money for boxing day sales :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe I am nearly done just got 2 secret santas to buy and one more present for OH :D


----------



## xerinx

Well ive done all of logans, all of ohs and ive enven bought myself stuff!!! :haha:

Just secret santa to do this week then its all done :)


----------



## jms895

Twiglet said:


> My mums wrapping my presents for me :haha:


Cheat! Its all part of the fun! :haha:

I done my cards all presents apart from a few bits, wrapped half. Been food shopping this morning AND cleaned the whole house as we have visitors tonight. I am on fire :rofl: NESTING BIG TIME!! he he




Mynx said:


> I've really got to get my bum into gear and carry on with the Christmas shopping! Evie's is all done now, it's the rest of the family that I need to get :haha:
> I'm having a proud mummy moment.. Evie took 10 steps all by herself last night! Usually she'll take 2 steps towards me then fling herself into my arms lol, but last night she seemed to really want to walk :happydance: So much so that she kept going back to the sofa and walking the 10 steps towards me, then clapping and giggling :lol: My baby girl can walk...almost!

Aww :cloud9: Well done baby girl!! :) xx



xerinx said:


> Well ive done all of logans, all of ohs and ive enven bought myself stuff!!! :haha:
> 
> Just secret santa to do this week then its all done :)

I bought my own too from OH :haha:


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> xerinx said:
> 
> 
> Well ive done all of logans, all of ohs and ive enven bought myself stuff!!! :haha:
> 
> Just secret santa to do this week then its all done :)
> 
> I bought my own too from OH :haha:Click to expand...

Yep ive only spent a tenner on myself..... but he will prob forget!!


----------



## jms895

Me too I spent 20 quid but i got tea towels :dohh: books and a bit of fashion jewellary as I know otherwise I wont get anything!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Argh. I haven't started my christmas shopping! I usually do a chridtmas eve dash.

Nappies arrived this morning erin, thank you :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

I can't believe how organised you all are! JMS I can understand because you might go into labour before Xmas. :) 

The only person I have semi sorted is M. We've kinda thought of a joint present to each other but not sorted it. 

Bought a Cushie Tushie ladybird wetbag for my friend that I want to convert to cloth. I'm going on Eala's recommendation that they are good, as I've only ever used Monkeyfoots.

I really want to try a Tutto. I don't know if I should try one out before buying the limited edition ones or just wait till they come out. That way if I don't like the Tutto I can nab one of the D'lishes.


----------



## xerinx

Dopeyjopey said:


> Argh. I haven't started my christmas shopping! I usually do a chridtmas eve dash.
> 
> Nappies arrived this morning erin, thank you :flower:

Fab glad they arrived :)

I meant to warn you the dye in the shorties can bleed sometimes when washing/lanolising.. nothing you can do to stop it but wanted to warn you :)


----------



## Twiglet

Cheat and proud :rofl: I hate wrapping with a passion!

Christmas Eve dash...Jo your mad :shock: I used to hate Christmas Eve as I always had to work it...:dohh:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I was thinking of making presents this year, but as ever i am incapable of coming up with ideas for myself. Boooooooo!


----------



## xerinx

This year ive made logan a stocking and an advent calender (well the calender is half done sat on the table waiting for me to sew some more!!)


----------



## Kelly9

I'm getting my Hubby some NHL hockey ticktets to see his fav team play and and sheep skin rug since he always tries to take the one on my side of the bed. My shopping for Skyler is done now! Just ordered his amber teething necklace last night so all that's left is family back home but can't do that till we get there in early dec. I am usually done shopping in oct but with school and baby and traveling for the holidays that was all but impossible!


----------



## jms895

mandarhino said:


> I can't believe how organised you all are! JMS I can understand because you might go into labour before Xmas. :)
> 
> The only person I have semi sorted is M. We've kinda thought of a joint present to each other but not sorted it.
> 
> Bought a Cushie Tushie ladybird wetbag for my friend that I want to convert to cloth. I'm going on Eala's recommendation that they are good, as I've only ever used Monkeyfoots.
> 
> I really want to try a Tutto. I don't know if I should try one out before buying the limited edition ones or just wait till they come out. That way if I don't like the Tutto I can nab one of the D'lishes.

Yep I want everything done for mid December so I dont have to waddle round the shops :lol:


----------



## Twiglet

I forgot to say earlier...I swapped Liam his debt to me if he bought the kids two WN's :rofl: :haha:

My newest Mutt order is in too :dance: can't wait to get those!

Annnnnnd it's official, my girly nappies, breast pumps and some smalls have to go to fund new nappies :blush:


----------



## jms895

Twiglet how are you finding it now having 2 so young? I am getting a bit nervous now :lol:


----------



## Mynx

Did someone say girlie nappies??? 

:rofl:


----------



## jms895

Mynx got the TBs thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

Brilliant, glad they got there safely :) x


----------



## lynnikins

i cant do a thing about christmas really till we have moved and still looking for a place so goodness knows whats happening there, im buying a lottery ticket this week ive had such a rough time lately i deserve a big win


----------



## Twiglet

Well I'm on the internet atm as they're both napping :smug: but tbh it's okay. I mean when they both have melt downs it does get a bit brain frazzling and nights are hard as whilst Alden is an excellent sleeper...Caitlyn is poop! 

Doing things like BLW help tonnes though as I don't have to feed her so can concentrate on Alden and I put him down to nap as she's napping meaning I get time to do things...also the pram is a godsend as I can go for walks to tire them out no matter what the weather is :lol: 

I'm lucky also as Caitlyn is fairly independent. She does want to play games now and again but mostly prefers her own imagination and your not allowed to join :dohh: she's also ace at conveying what she needs so I don't have to decode her crys.

Annnnd then there's Cbeebies, that wonderful babysitter if they're both being naughty :haha: but I've only ever had one of those days!

Yep Mynx, girlie nappies! :haha: off the top of my head to go I have Lux Rumparooz in poppers, Plum Kimono in MLL [dibbed and I do remember by whom ;) ] 2 pink flip outers and a Brown Butterflies Issy...they're all I can bear to part with atm...I hate doing destashes :cry:


----------



## jms895

I spose its hard to get them to nap/sleep together tho at the same time?


----------



## lynnikins

its a nightmare to get mine to sleep at the same time except in the car, as one will cry and wake the other up


----------



## Twiglet

Some days it works, some days not. 

Alden will go down awake. Caitlyn will not BUT she will have a little hug with me and drop off. Some days she doesn't nap at all..it's a pain. 

I've managed to get them napping together for the last 4 days so far though :thumbup:


----------



## jms895

I cant wait to have 2 but also under no illusions I am gonna be sooooooo busy! :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it is busy but fun too


----------



## Lliena

Woo just bought the first part of my secret santa stuff :D 

Hope the person who has me knows me a bit :haha: (Im not very girlie girl btw!(ie no baby pink or bows/frills lol) Just in case your reading this whoever you may be. Hope thats not too cheeky :haha:) xx


----------



## Twiglet

I'm never bored, that's for sure :lol: 

We had our first moment earlier where Caitlyn had a mardy and scratched Alden :( she got a time out for it and it broke my heart :(


----------



## jms895

Awww have I missed Secret Santa on here :( GUTTED!

Is it like a secret nappy santa?!


----------



## Eala

What secret santa? :shock:


----------



## Arcanegirl

There isnt an official BnB secret santa this year so dont panic!


----------



## jms895

Maybe we could have done a Secret Nappy Santa :)


----------



## Kelly9

I missed it to I think


----------



## Eala

Yah I know there isn't an official BnB Santa, but individual groups (which already exist) are ok run one amongst themselves. I guess that would include the Fluffy Bum Club, if we'd thought about it?

From the no pink bows/frills, is it a secret santa amongst the August 2010 Mums or something?


----------



## mandarhino

There is a very small secret santa operating amongst people going to the London meet-up on December 3. Idea is to hand over the gifts via Jessebella at the actual meet up to preserve the secretness of it. Idea was orginally mooted in London meet up thread but arranged via Facebook. 

Probably still time for another one as well via the Fluffy Bum chat thread.


----------



## xerinx

Its not just for people going to london either.... im not going to the meet but am part of it and i know others arent going and part of it, maybe pm jess and ask her? xxx


----------



## mandarhino

Ooops. Don't know actually know who is participating, just know that my person will be at the meet. I've bought one thing but still have to find the rest. The first bit I bought is for the child not the mother as I'm a bit stuck for ideas.


----------



## jms895

I didnt hear about it :shrug:

I am doing one in another group tho x


----------



## lynnikins

im too broke to do any so even if i make the london meet im not participating


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Someone buy my nappies pleeeeeease!


----------



## Mynx

I have absolutely no idea what to get my person!


----------



## xerinx

Maybe we should start a thread asking the participants to post a lil info about them-

age-
likes-
dislikes-
allergies-
Do they drink?-
Something for baby or mum?-
Fave colours?
Fave smells/foods?

And any others people may think of? That way we can all fill it in so we can all see each others?


----------



## Mynx

Bloody good idea Erin :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

thats a good idea erin :) but we're not meant to be doing secret santa on here lol! I know I dont want anything for baby though as she has loads! I think this secret santa should just be for mummies to get treats x

God I sound so fussy sorry to whoever has me :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

By the way hun, I love your siggy.. did you do that or someone from here do it? I could do with an updated one and xxJacxx has retired from the siggy biz now :(


----------



## Mynx

I agree about the Mummy treats Lliena! Evie has loads of stuff too, what with her birthday last week!

ETA : Could be worth putting all that info in the group message thing that Jessa started on FB :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

Yep same here i just want me stuff (greedy i know :haha: )

But i guess some ladies might want baby stuff?

And mynx i did my own siggy hun :)


----------



## Mynx

Was it easy hun? What program did you use?


----------



## Lliena

Ooh didnt know there was a group thing on facebook lol, will go see! My secret santa did send Jessa messge though asking my likes etc nd jessa passed it on and sent it back. So could always just do that?


----------



## Lliena

Hmm cant find it? :shrug:


----------



## xerinx

Used photoshop hun, its not difficult to do but if you dont know the functions in photoshop then it would probably confuse you!!

I will make you one if you want sweetie?

Wont be till tonight or tomorrow but its not a problem :)

Im about to ring eon and kick off as waited in all morning for gasman to change my metre (cant afford quarterly bills) as hes come, looked at my cupboard and said i need to rip it out!! So yea im gonna have an electric and gas meter on the floor for logan to play with :dohh: his answer was go and build anotehr one then!! I nearly smacked the bugger!!!


----------



## Mynx

Lliena hun, the Ariel Issy arrived just now, it's gorgeous!!! Thanks muchly :hugs:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi girls I can officially say I'm a cloth user now :dance:

Does anyone know where i cam get cloth blinkies?

I hope Evie wakes up from her nap soon I'm starving 
xx


----------



## jessabella

Lliena I will send another email via facebook..it is beause you joined the secret santa after I sent that message...
I think its a great idea to send info ...I have no idea if my person wants stuff for baby or herself..or what!!


----------



## Lliena

Ta hun xx


----------



## mandarhino

Gosh this is quiet these days! 

Got presents for my friend's new baby delivered today. A WNOS made out of the new elephant minky fabric and a Ladybird CT wetbag. Both are so pretty and are making me wish they were for me (or M). 

We're driving up the M1 tonight. Hope we don't get stuck in the snow.


----------



## Lliena

I want a pirate minky wn! Just got to get funds lol! I spent them all on custom monkey foot wetbags :rofl:


----------



## xpinkness87x

am i allowed to join in??


----------



## Lliena

Anyone can join in here hun :D


----------



## xpinkness87x

yay hello :waves: I am being good atm and havent bought nappies for a while!!


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I have £88 to spend, and no idea what to buy, there are no nice pre-loved's going atm! :cry:


----------



## Lliena

Weenotions!!!!! There are new minkee prints :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Really?! OOOOOOH! I'm off..... :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I want the bubblegum pirate minkee one :D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

:( Don't like them. 

Need your help WN girls, can i get embroidery on this:
Cheetaaah!
As it says it's an 'instock' item but i cant see it being that cheap when the rest are way more expensive x


----------



## xpinkness87x

Oh i want to buy nappies :(


----------



## Lliena

Char&Bump-x said:


> :( Don't like them.
> 
> Need your help WN girls, can i get embroidery on this:
> Cheetaaah!
> As it says it's an 'instock' item but i cant see it being that cheap when the rest are way more expensive x


It does say at the bottom though "All items are made to order unless otherwise stated." if you ask on the facebook page or email them with the link they are usually pretty fast at replying :) Also there is the option to add embroidery so I reckon you can!

Its that price I think cos its just one fabric not border cuts etc :)


----------



## Char&Bump-x

I'm gonna try it, they'll email saying they can't if that's the case.

Now, what embroidery to get?!


----------



## Lliena

This one? https://weenotions.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=27_119_154&products_id=4470

:D


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Ooh love it! thanks hun x


----------



## Lliena

No worries, I have that on Avalon's first wn I ever bought thats half black and half leopard minkee :D


----------



## jms895

I just bought 5 issys :blush:

I need to sell my medium ittis, anyone? x


----------



## Kelly9

I have used my WN once and it's awesome! If they didn't charge customs I would buy more but customs makes it so expensive! :(


----------



## mandarhino

Kelly do you know what value level customs kicks in? I'm slightly panicked that everything I bought off Etsy and shipped to my parents will get caught in customs. Particularly my 2 Monkeyfoot bags.


----------



## Blob

How much did they sting you at customs?


----------



## Lliena

Aww my baba is teething, past few nights she has just been inconsolable for a good half an hour to an hour and has bright red cheeks, spotty bum the works :( Have got a teether for her to chew on and some bonjela and calpol too hope it starts to settle her soon.


----------



## Mynx

Anbesol liquid has been great for us hun..I had to ask for it in Boots Pharmacy and it's been a godsend so far, as well as Evie's teething necklace :thumbup: 
Hope little Avalon feels better soon! Teething is rotten on them :( x


----------



## Lliena

She has a necklace but Im too scared to leave it on her over night :( Might get a bracelet or anklet for overnights and try the Anbesol too. It is horrid cos we cant do anything for them except give them cuddles and I hate seeing her all upset.


----------



## Mynx

I'm pretty sure that Evie has her 4th tooth coming thru - that's 3 in the space of a week! - she's been really chewing on everything today, flushed cheeks, slight temp and really sore bum :( Doesnt help that she has a cold too, poor little love. I'm almost certain is another tooth tho as she's kinda pulling at her lips and cheeks like there's an irritation in that area. Tbh, it's about time, she's a year old and has only just started getting her teeth, and yet she's been showing teething symptoms since she was 4 months old!! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Aw bless her! I hope Avalon gets hers quite quick but I know how unpredictable they can be!


----------



## mandarhino

Another vote from Anbesol from me. Only think that worked for M. Hope Avalon and Evie feel better soon. 

Sigh, I am back early from the pub as M decided to wake up, possibly with teeth pain, and Nana couldn't settle her. She better not do that tomorrow as DH are planning to take advantage of the in-house babysitter and got out downtown. Luckily we were only at a local pub tonight so I was home within 5 minutes to deal with a howling toddler.


----------



## jms895

Aww poor Avalan :hugs:

Love it we have loads of snow yay!

And I am now officially on mat leave :)


----------



## Lliena

She didnt settle till 1.30 am :( I felt bad cos I hate it when you cant stop them crying and it was making me more and more upset and I just had to leave her with James for a bit and go downstairs. She is now flat out on the sofa and we are getting some Anbesol for later on.

We have snow too :D


----------



## mandarhino

We've got snow here as well. Had to go out and buy M some rubber boots. She's got ladybird ones now which are so cute. However the specialist kids shoe shop that we went to only had 3 pairs of shoes in her size, none of which were nice. Not impressed, given she's not some bizarre size. 

Ah well. Will have to buy a pair in London I guess.


----------



## Lliena

Aww ladybirds cute :D

I may have just ordered a onesize pirate minkee wn for Avalon after saying I would wait a while.... :blush: :dohh: but also :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

hope avalon's teeth pop through soon i find for mild teething symptoms then bongela works on my boys but if their temp goes up the only thing that works is alternating doses of Calpol and calprofen ( or at least the non label supermarket variety ) EJ's still having it rough with a couple of teeth as they move down more and from what i felt then Nates lower rear molars are gonna be giving him grief soon


----------



## mandarhino

Oh man, two babies teething at once. That's rough. My sympathies. 

Debating whether to go out tonight and take advantage of Nana babysitting. Cons - snowy weather, exhaustion, having to take bus downtown. Pros - going out, having a cocktail or two, adult time. I'm leaning towards staying in.


----------



## Kelly9

I'd say go out and have some fun, who knows when you might get to go out again! I am leaving the baby with dad tonight and going to see harry potter with a friend and do some christmas shopping!


----------



## Lliena

I like your new profile pic Kelly :D


----------



## jms895

Mandarhino! Go out! :)


----------



## mandarhino

Well we're staying and being wimps. It was DH's choice as well. We went out for a massive lunch today, just the two of us, and had wine and that has just knocked me out. I am a total lightweight. That and it is -2 here and I didn't bring a warm enough coat. Brrr


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey girls, can I join you here? Have only started using cloth yesterday, but already addicted :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Hi ladies!

Just getting caught up on posts :) I treated my DH to a surprise "Spa Relaxation Day" at the Aqua Sana at Whinfell Forest Center Parcs :D Had the most amazing time, totally relaxing! Spent a lot of time just chilling out, but also had a facial and a hot stone massage :cloud9:

The journey down was a bit harrowing, thanks to the arrival of snow (finally!) The external temperature didn't get about -5 the entire journey though. It was -9 on the way back this evening! :shock: I'd forgotten just how cold that feels :rofl: 

My parents had Roo overnight last night, then brought her round here this evening (before DH and I got back) and put her to bed. Apparently she was in (eco) sposies all day, as Mum tried to put her in fluff and got thoroughly confused :rofl: She tried to put a nappy on, thought it was upside down, put it the other way, still couldn't figure it out, so gave up! I didn't ask what nappy it was, but it was probably my own fault for not just sticking with the Ittis and Issys that she's used before :blush:

Fluffpuffin - welcome to the Fluffy Bum Club! :D


----------



## mandarhino

Welcome Fluffpuffin

Eala that day sounds nice. We're hoping to do something like that while we're in Canada.


----------



## jms895

Eala am so jealous that sounds fabulous!! :)

Welcome over Fluffpuffin! x


----------



## lynnikins

welcome fluffpuffin, 
i cant wait for snow but would like it to hold off till we are moved house then if it can really snow nicely that evening after we are done moving that would be fab as it would really make the new place special


----------



## Mynx

When you moving hun? 

Welcome Fluffpuffin, love the name by the way! x


----------



## lynnikins

next week sometime it looks like we definately have the finnace at last and just have to wait for the referencing checks to be done basicly


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks Lliena! It's one of my new favourites. 

Welcome fluffpuffin, I love your little girls name!!! It's on our list for girl names to, now we just need to have a girl :rofl:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Kelly9 said:


> Thanks Lliena! It's one of my new favourites.
> 
> Welcome fluffpuffin, I love your little girls name!!! It's on our list for girl names to, now we just need to have a girl :rofl:

thanks hun. I notice you're TTC again already :shock: - FX'd the next one is a girl :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

man its cold it was -2 at half 10 this morning :O


----------



## jms895

Yep its freezing today I not been out thank goodness!


----------



## nervouspains

Me neither! 
Hubby took baby out to get some shopping, but Iv stayed in all day lol.
I wonder if we will get any snow down here? xx


----------



## Kelly9

Yup we're ttc already, I know it probably sounds ridiculous but it took us a long time to have #1 so we're getting a move on. I am hoping #2 will be a girl to!

It was -29 here a few days ago and -38 with windchill. You guys got it easy!


----------



## jms895

Kelly - Caine took us 13 cycles, then we tried and got pregnant first cycle with this one :dohh: ha ha typical!


----------



## Kelly9

I wish that would happen for us! This is cycle number one so we'll see, although no positive opk yet... We're fighting sperm problems to though.


----------



## Eala

From what I remember of life in Montreal, after it got below -10 I stopped noticing a difference, it was just bloody freezing! I think the lowest I experienced was -47 with windchill, and that was brutal.

Am hoping they plough our road here overnight, otherwise things will be dodgy tomorrow :( We could probably get the car out, but whether or not I'd get it home again will be another question altogether!


----------



## fluffpuffin

Good luck with TTC Kelly. Hope you'll get your bfp very soon. I was very lucky to get pregnant with isla on my first cycle of TTC, but I can only guess how hard it must be to try for months on end. :hugs:

I agree, very freezing today - haven't ventured out either. It's like a military operation having to wrap Isla up in millions of layers :dohh:, so I thought we'd stay snuggled up at home :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

We finally made it home from MIL's house. Got stuck in traffic on the M1, had 2 stops for toddler related reasons. Uugh. 

Had a really scary moment this morning as M fell and hit her head on some skirting board where it met in a point. She had what looked like a proper dent in her forehead/skull. It was awful. We panicked, called my BIL who's luckily a junior doctor. She did calm down very quickly when I popped her on the breast and the dent didn't seem to last too long. So far she seems to be fine. Still in herself but we're monitoring her closely for the next 24 hours. I'm expected her to get one hell of bruise tomorrow though. 

In other news she seems to have discovered power pees and is soaking everything. Talk to me about little lamb boosters - what size, what type and are they the best type?

Hope the TTC process goes smoothly this time round Kelly.


----------



## Jetters

I can send you a brand new size 2 one for free if you want to try one, Mandarhino.

Power wees is a great sign for when potty train happens! Much easier than dribblers, apparently. LL boosters are about the size of a flip insert but REALLY thin. They add at least an hour to any nappy I put them in. I've tried loads of boosters and they are by far my fave just because they are slim, so don't add any bulk and still soooo absorbant. 

REALLY hope M is ok- their skulls are so soft, I bet it just popped back in place! Must have been so scary :friends:


----------



## fluffpuffin

oh no, that sounds scary, hope M is ok hun. :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

aww poor M hope the bruise isnt too bad id rub some arnica cream on it to help the bruise heal quickly ( avalible in boots )


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks Jetters. I think I have some size 2 ones already - bamboo I think?? I ordered them from Nappy Garden last week but haven't had a chance to use them yet. Do they need lots of pre-washes to get them going? 

Yes she seems fine and has been happy and chatty all afternoon / evening. Late bedtime tonight due to prolonged motorway hell. My BIL said that she wasn't showing any of the signs to be concerned about. So awful when they hurt themselves though, as you feel like your heart is going to stop with the shock & panic of it. 

Thanks Lynnkins for the suggestion, I'll send DH out for arnica cream tomorrow as we don't have any in.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Mandarhino that must have been scary :(


----------



## Kelly9

Glad she is ok! I would have been scared to. They say you shouldn't react when babies and kids hurt themselves but whoever said that must not have had any! It's impossible. 

Thanks for all the luck and well wishes regarding the ttc! I am hoping it goes fast as well, although I should have O'd today and haven't had a positive opk yet although they are getting darker so soon perhaps.


----------



## Lunaty

Wow ive not been on here in ages ;) Hi everyone (if there are still some of the oldies on here that remember me LOL)

Time to catch up on new nappies again hehe


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Lunaty


----------



## Lliena

Lunaty said:


> Wow ive not been on here in ages ;) Hi everyone (if there are still some of the oldies on here that remember me LOL)
> 
> Time to catch up on new nappies again hehe


I didnt know you were on here too, I bought a monkey foot wetbag from you on facebook when you had your big garage sale :D


----------



## Lliena

My head is well hurting, on the way back from school this morning the bus had to brake really hard cos it was going too fast and it slipped on the ice. I went flying and smacked my head off the bar straight on and the other 2 ladies that were on the bus flew off their seats and one broke her wrist. The other one was ok though just a bit shaken up. They called an ambulance but I said I didnt want to go as I was ok and I had Avalon who slept through it all so they said I could come home and rest. Am just greatful it wasnt any worse!


----------



## jms895

OMG Emma hope your ok :hugs: :(

May get to post the Cushie today, may not! We have tonnes of snow :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

take painkillers when u have to hun and otherwise some ice on that head will help :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no :( Why on earth was he going too fast on these roads!?


----------



## Lliena

Cos he was a prat! I'm alright took some co-codamols and rang James and he said he will come back from work earlier so he can get Fi from school this afternoon so I dont have to go out again. Jms dont worry hun no rush :)


----------



## jms895

Dont blame you stay indoors and rest!


----------



## mandarhino

Eek Lilena. Hope you manage to get some rest. Silly bus driver.


----------



## lynnikins

we might have a place secured now !! i might have a home its soooooooooooo cute lil 2 bed house, im really excited


----------



## jms895

Thats great news Lynn and in time for Xmas :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

:hi: jms - I think I just bought some nappies off you. didn't know you were also on bnb . x


----------



## xerinx

Hey girlies :hi:

Not been about for a few days.. things just seem to out to get me lately!!

Firstly oh drilled through an electric cable on friday so i had no electrics all day and then had to find the money for electrician to come and rip part of my wall out so they could replace the wire :dohh: Last night my bathroom sink decided it wanted to block and its taken me last night and half of today to try and unblock that coz i cant afford a plumber!!

My h&m order was stolen by the courier, so cue lots of phone calls to and from hermes and and h&m i get refunded ect and then the stupid courier woman turned up on sunday by opening my front door :nope: and throwing my opened package in at my OH and then running out the yard and drove away!! So cue more phone calls to say it had turned up and lots and lots of complaints...... So its monday i dont feel like ive had a weekend and i just want my bed!!!!

Anyway how are all of you? xxx


----------



## lynnikins

oh Erin it sounds like your weekend really sucked which i can understand mine wasnt too great either with the stress over finding a property but with that worry gone i just need to pack urgently hope you have a nice easy week


----------



## xerinx

Im glad you got somewhere tho lynne!! I remember being preg with logan and we had nowhere till i was 5 months gone was such a relief when we got this house!!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah its good that we are putting down the holding deposit, fingers crossed nothing comes up with the reff and creditchecks which makes the Landlady change her mind we have been honest about our situation though so hopefully that will play in our favour


----------



## xerinx

Ohh it should be fine hun their credit checks arent like credit checks for finance ect, all estate agents do is see if you have ccjs or are bankrupt :)


----------



## jms895

Arrr we have weather warnings out for tomorrow again :dohh: and I have the dentist!


----------



## jms895

fluffpuffin said:


> :hi: jms - I think I just bought some nappies off you. didn't know you were also on bnb . x

Yes hun you have :flower: hope you like them and hope they get there soon enough because of the snow! x


----------



## lynnikins

lol we are so close to ccjs though its scary lol


----------



## xerinx

Know that feeling hun!! OH is working for free at the moment (his perfect job but he could only get in there on a placement!) so only benefits coming in and it sucks!!

But hes been told hes got a job there starting jan.. but even then only £300 a month better off! (who says sony pay well???)


----------



## mandarhino

I just got a preloved Tots Bots Easyfit V2 in the mail today. It's so slim. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Lunaty

Lliena said:


> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Wow ive not been on here in ages ;) Hi everyone (if there are still some of the oldies on here that remember me LOL)
> 
> Time to catch up on new nappies again hehe
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were on here too, I bought a monkey foot wetbag from you on facebook when you had your big garage sale :DClick to expand...

LOL yes, This is where it all started really :rofl:

Just found out we are having a no.2 so back to BnB it is :happydance:


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh and Erin, sounds like a right pain in the *ss that whole courier business... Are you keeping the H&M order?

I am noticing the courier companies etc here in NZ are getting slower.. must be the Christmas period coming up .. sigh


----------



## xerinx

Lunaty said:


> Ohh and Erin, sounds like a right pain in the *ss that whole courier business... Are you keeping the H&M order?
> 
> I am noticing the courier companies etc here in NZ are getting slower.. must be the Christmas period coming up .. sigh


Yep am keeping it!! (needed coats in this weather :haha: )

Congrats hun!!!


----------



## Lunaty

Thank you! 

I was expecting it to take a little while, but it only took 3 months or so this time ;)
Here's my journal link btw..

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/474605-lunatys-bubba-no-2-journal.html#post7989282

I keep forgetting it is blimmin - degrees at your end of the world, where as i am trying to get some shade hahaha


----------



## Lliena

Lunaty said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunaty said:
> 
> 
> Wow ive not been on here in ages ;) Hi everyone (if there are still some of the oldies on here that remember me LOL)
> 
> Time to catch up on new nappies again hehe
> 
> 
> I didnt know you were on here too, I bought a monkey foot wetbag from you on facebook when you had your big garage sale :DClick to expand...
> 
> LOL yes, This is where it all started really :rofl:
> 
> Just found out we are having a no.2 so back to BnB it is :happydance:Click to expand...


Aww congrats :D


----------



## lynnikins

Erin well at least hes got a job to look forward to, im on the job hunt after we move and gonna have to work all the hours DH isnt working to avoid going broke with childcare costs


----------



## xerinx

We couldnt afford for me to work, we've worked out childcare ect and and we would be losing money! And adam travels 2 hours each way to work so hes gone at 6am til 7pm every day so i could only work from 8pm but logan gets up at 5am so pass on what im gonna do!!


----------



## lynnikins

lol with tax credits then i can work 16-20 hours probably without loosing money


----------



## Jetters

congratulations Lunaty!!! how lovely xxx


----------



## Kelly9

Congrats on the house!
Lliena I hope your head is ok
Lunaty congrats on number 2


----------



## fluffpuffin

congrats Lunaty - fantastic new :) x


----------



## Mynx

Aww congratulations Lunaty!! :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Congratulation Lunaty!

We are snowed in and I need to go dentist!


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Lunaty! :D

Well I'm having another snow day today... Was at the station for more than half an hour before they finally decided that the trains were cancelled :dohh: Thankfully my mentor is very understanding! So frustrating.

How is everyone else?

Jms - hope you manage to get out to the dentist!


----------



## jms895

Thanks hun think OH may drive me, he cant work in this he is a landscaper :dohh:

Have a lovely snow day!


----------



## Lliena

Does anyone know if little lamb bamboo boosters would fit in medium bambootys?


----------



## Eala

I don't know Lliena! You could measure the top Bambooty fold-insert and then see how that matches up to the measurements of the booster? :)

Jms - that'll be good if you can get the car out :) Ours is currently stranded on the main road, no way we can get it back up our street :dohh:

I'll hopefully manage to get some Uni work done, but that'll depend if DH plays ball. He took a day's holiday today to be "Daddy Daycare" with the idea that I'd be on placement. However, seeing as I'm in, obviously it's now "Mummy Daycare" whilst he does random stuff. Urgh, I shouldn't complain, he is usually _very_ good at doing (more than) his fair share in the house, and with LO :blush: Just today, I really wanted to get my head down and study but I'm having to stop every 2 minutes to chase Roo around the living room :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Oh thats a good idea I just need abit more boosting overnight as past few days she has woken up in the morning with a damp patch on bck of her sleepsuit. I know that bambooty do their own boosters too but LL seem better value!


----------



## Mynx

LL boosters rock hun! I use them in ALL my nappies now that Evie's a heavier wetter ;) They dont add too much more bulk either as they're so sllim :thumbup: 

It didnt snow that much in my area... quite a poor showing compared with the rest of the country lol! But at least it means that I can still get out later on when Evie wakes up. 

Well, today is a sad day for me. Evie has finally gone into the large size on nappies. :cry: No more popping to the middle rise size on our btps :( My baby is growing up!!! :hissy:


----------



## lynnikins

its still snowing a bit here lol im happy i want it to keep going till moving in day or at least if it stops to start again so when i take pics of the new house i get pics of it in snow lol,


----------



## Lliena

I might get some of those then as they seem better value than the bambooty ones :)


----------



## Mynx

Especially if you get them from Ebay hun, £12 for ten and free postage! Bargain!


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh Mynx do you have the link?

x


----------



## Mynx

Yup .... 

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/10x-Little-L..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item41541ead9a

That's for the size 2 boosters, but the seller does have an Ebay shop too :)


----------



## Jetters

freaking SICK of shit used nappies- bloody cnt. I quit it! I've been only buying new nappies for a while and now i'm moving to 100% new unless i'm actually friends with the seller. 

grrrr


----------



## xerinx

Whats up jetters hun? xx


----------



## Jetters

3 'as new' cushie tushies all crinkly and without boosters and rustly! GRRRRRRR
and one 'EUC' itti bitti that cost me £11 cos its like a tiger, and its beyond worn and threadbare, i'd be lucky to get a fiver for it. :dohh:


----------



## xerinx

I would be complaining big time hun!! I understand the cushies rustling as thats something that seems to happen after 2/3 washes, but without the booster? Thats disgraceful.. when you buy them new they come with both inserts!

And thats disgusting about the itti.. put a dispute in hun!!


----------



## Lliena

Aw crap did you buy them from jeanninekranz by any chance? I have just bought two bambootys off her this morning... :(


----------



## Jetters

I'm going to, cos she reckons it was 'fine when sent'. SERIOUSLY. it is awful. 

Haven't heard back from Cushies lady yet but have asked to return for refund...


----------



## nervouspains

Thank mynx :kiss:

:-O Thats really bad Jetters! I hope my one was ok :-s xxx


----------



## Jetters

Lliena, the itti I got from jeanninekranz was fine xx


----------



## xerinx

Take photos ect, you cant exactly make something threadbare in a space of a few hours! (well i cant!!)


----------



## Jetters

Ooops Callie I meant to thank you, so sorry!! I HATE not having the internet, roll on Dec 9th!!!!!!!!! Yours was fab thank you xxx lovely and soft! xxx


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena, the itti I got from jeanninekranz was fine xx


Phew! Sucks for the others though :(


----------



## Lliena

Hehe James sat in front of the pc with his card out and siad right what do you want for xmas, so now I have matching iron fist boots and bag, urban decay eyeshdow set and some perfume :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Oh CT woman has been really lovely- i've put them up for sale for £25 which is way less than I paid for them, and if they don't sell she'll refund me in a few weeks when she's got money.

Why DO some CTs rustle and not others? The ones I bought new haven't gone rustly and i've used them lots.


----------



## jessabella

Thats so weired..I hope mine dont go rusty and crinkly. I got mine second hand so think they have had a fair bit of use already..but they look nearly new!


----------



## xerinx

I bought most of mine new and only 2/3 of them rustle and the others dont, they have all been looked after exactly the same way and were bought on the same day!!

Its just one of lifes mysteries!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Think i have to sell my issys :( gutted.


----------



## lynnikins

they not fitting hun?


----------



## Eala

Aww Jetters, that's rubbish! Glad you got some kind of resolution with the CT seller.

I find the Like A Tiger Itti I have isn't anywhere near as fluffy as the other Ittis I have, it seems to be the fabric they used? But I agree with you that it shouldn't look threadbare.

Dopey - on no :( That's rotten, what's happening with them?

I ordered another 3 Bambooty's this morning :blush: Thought I'd take advantage of the 3 for 2 at C&C whilst it's still on, and we get on with Bambootys so well! Means I'll probably be selling some medium Itti AIOs fairly soon, as that's what my Bambootys will be replacing.

Also did all of my Christmas shopping for Roo online :D Had saved up all my Amazon vouchers from the market research that I do, and so just spent most of them in one go :rofl: Nice to have it all out of the way (and spending vouchers on her means that I can justify buying those nappies :blush:)


----------



## nervouspains

Phew I am glad to here that Jetters :) xxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Nothing wrong with them at all. I just need to find money for my rent and to give Albert a half decent Christmas. I can't bear to part with the minkee ones though. Just doing my destash part 2 on the sale board :(


----------



## jms895

OMG the snow is so bad here :dohh:


----------



## Lunaty

I take it most of you have already seen the new Minnky prints Itti has brought out right? I have had the chance to have a personal look and feel, and the minky they have used is different from the last Ltd ed. prints..

It's a longer pile (ie minky is more like the normal itti's) and i have to admit they've done their best to add heaps of GN & boy colors this time :)


----------



## Lliena

Yeah Im waiting for the purple and green :happydance:


----------



## jms895

I not seen them :shrug:


----------



## mandarhino

On their facebook page JMS. I'm going for purple and green and probably the orange one as well.


----------



## Lunaty

double post haha


----------



## Lunaty

Thats them: I do really want the Purple/Green one, thoguh im not to fuzzed with the rest somehow hahaa

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs603.ash2/155589_470007020024_122154175024_5974516_7406816_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1197.snc4/154934_470007060024_122154175024_5974517_3187581_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs963.snc4/75613_470007080024_122154175024_5974518_7654667_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs983.snc4/75625_470007105024_122154175024_5974519_8262621_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs475.ash2/74863_470007120024_122154175024_5974520_2225388_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs948.snc4/74185_470007130024_122154175024_5974521_2318747_n.jpghttps://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1158.snc4/150034_470008570024_122154175024_5974538_5333688_n.jpg


----------



## jms895

I cant see them? :(


----------



## Lunaty

jms895 said:


> I cant see them? :(

Hmm :(
I can, here is the link :
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=244674&id=122154175024


----------



## mandarhino

I don't normally like very girly things but must admit I'm drawn to the flowers one as well. Buying 3 seems excessive though given how close my daughter is to potty training.


----------



## Jetters

I realllllllllly desperately want some of those professional photos done with K. It's my 25th birthday coming up and I think I might splash out. I hate photos but there's only 5 in existence or something of me and him and I don't want to look back and regret that in years to come!

Anyone ever had any done? Any recommendations for London based? Cheap please :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Def get some done! Theres very few of me and Alex before he was 6 months and it bugs me there isnt many of me and him as a tiny baby


----------



## Farie

Ohh so pretty ... Are they doing Tuttos in those colours?

God DH would kill me if he could see me writing this ... Boo's not even born/worn any of her stash yet and I'm already eyeing up pretty other ones :dohh: Someone save me now!


----------



## Lunaty

Farie said:


> Ohh so pretty ... Are they doing Tuttos in those colours?
> 
> God DH would kill me if he could see me writing this ... Boo's not even born/worn any of her stash yet and I'm already eyeing up pretty other ones :dohh: Someone save me now!

 Your on a slippery slope hehe, just wait till you two drop in at ours hehehe

And yes they are being made in Tutto's :) Ill be getting msyelf one for Cole when I order them in Jan :thumbup:


----------



## Missy89

Afternoon ladies, I thought I'd stop stalking you all in here and say hello :)

Must say I'm not liking the snow! I think I have fluffy mail/christmas pressies at the PO (dreaded red card this morning!!) but not sure if I want to take the car out to go get them!

Just something thats been niggeling at me, for the mums who have had LO in cloth since birth what clothes did you put on them? I have a ton of sleepsuits and babygros vest etc but whenever I see cloth bummed baby pictures obviously they dont have anything on to show off the nappy so I cant work out if the clothes are gunna fit over top- some of my nappies look huge!


----------



## mandarhino

Same clothes as normal. Found she grew out of vests reasonably quickly but vest extenders would have probably sorted that easily enough. She is long bodied so it would have happened anyway. 

I used more boring nappies when she was little - BGs - so wasn't bothered about showing off nappies. Would probably use more baby legs next time round. :)


----------



## Missy89

mandarhino said:


> Same clothes as normal. Found she grew out of vests reasonably quickly but vest extenders would have probably sorted that easily enough. She is long bodied so it would have happened anyway.
> 
> I used more boring nappies when she was little - BGs - so wasn't bothered about showing off nappies. Would probably use more baby legs next time round. :)

Thats cool thanks hun:flower:, I think its because all the newborn and 0-3 things I have look so tiny and and keep forgetting that LO will be tiny:cloud9:

Yeah all the newborn wraps I've been getting ive just been going cheap rarther than pretty as I figured in april im gunna have buba wrapped up warm, shall wait till summer for some pretties and baby legs (will know sex aswell obviously!)

Right think im gunna risk the snow and go get my mail! I dont like waiting:blush:


----------



## Jetters

The only thing that doesn't fit K are vests, so he just has them in the next size up. Everything else fits just fine :)


----------



## lynnikins

hun i was thinking of doing a photos party in the new year getting together with someone and having a photographer come to do photos for each of us


----------



## Jetters

oh and splitting the cost? that's a good idea x


----------



## lynnikins

yeah it cost me £32 and that for another mum with 2 children and £25 each for the ones with only one kid each


----------



## Lliena

Mmm I have Oats So Simple golden syrup porridge and it's well yummy and warming me up :D


----------



## xerinx

Im eating walkers sensations.. someone needs to take this bag off me!!!


----------



## Lliena

Hehe I like the chicken and thyme ones of those :D

The weather forecast light snow showers here but it's coming down pretty heavy, I think they got it wrong!


----------



## xerinx

I have mature chedder and onion chutney mmmmm been up since 2.30am so this is my lunch :haha: 

We actually have sunshine today so im gonna wrap some pressies that need posting tomorrow :) Ohhh and try to finish the hat im attempting to knit!


----------



## Lliena

It's trying to be sunny here too, it's mad this weather!One of my secret santa gifts I ordered was something custom and small but the lady has been ill so have messged her and asked how long the delay is so I can at least then put an estimate on the facebook page as to when i can send it all. As I'd hate my person to think I wasn't sending :)


----------



## xerinx

Yea one of mine only turned up yestereday! I ordered it the day we found out who ours were! Wasnt impressed to see the stamp saying posted on 30th!! What kind of service is that!!


----------



## Lliena

Not good! I have all the other bits so it's frustrating having to wait for this last thing, but it can't be helped I guess. Also it is only the 2nd Dec so last post for xmas is still a while away yet :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol, i am tired and snowed under lol well comparatively we have for where i am a heavy snowfall


----------



## jms895

Been snowing all day again here but been shopping and food shopping :)

Now having a curry yum :)


----------



## Lunaty

LOL the weather here's been awesome.. all the nappies are out on the line and dry within a couple of hours! We have thenews thoguh that reports on the UK weather... Hope you all are nice and cozy inside!!!


----------



## jms895

Wow wish I could my nappies out :(


----------



## Eala

Same here! If I hung my nappies out they would freeze on the line :rofl: There is a drain downpipe between our house and our neighbour on the left, and it is totally frozen over! There's about an inch of ice all the way around it. Icicles everywhere! Very pretty, but I hope none of them fall as we shut the front door :dohh:

I actually made it in to placement today, ladies! Spent a whopping 2 hours there and then home again :dohh: Still, at least it shows willing, etc etc... ;)

Hope everyone is keeping safe and warm in these wintery conditions! (Well, everyone who _has_ wintery conditions, not that I'm at all jealous of the ladies with balmy weather... :blush:)


----------



## mandarhino

Well my yard looks all pretty with the snow. I'm trying to look on the bright side that this is getting me prepared for my Canada trip next week. Really, really hope the airport stays open cause the stuck at the airport with a toddler is my worst nightmare. It's Heathrow so I'm hoping I'll be ok. 

More than a little jealous of the NZ weather.


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh for the people that where interested in the Alice & Peter nappies, they are up now :)
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs1129.snc4/149098_136802903040030_102866753100312_180799_3229647_n.jpg

More info here


----------



## Eala

Aww Lunaty they are so cute! :D


----------



## mandarhino

They are so pretty! My husband would probably love the Alice in Wonderland one but he's really starting to comment about the nappy thing. I'm ignoring him.


----------



## Eala

mandarhino said:


> he's really starting to comment about the nappy thing. I'm ignoring him.

:haha:

I like this approach :thumbup:


----------



## Lunaty

Ignoring is the best action.. LOL
My hubby had thrown in the towel.. i just comment i need to have them for testing purposes ;)


----------



## Kelly9

Those are gorgeous nappies!


----------



## lynnikins

lol well the skys are clear again for a wee bit here now but i can see its not going to last the next cloud bank is coming in quickly lol, brrr im not keen enough to spend long enough outside to hang out my washing its -2 here atm :cold:


----------



## jms895

Its so cold here :( Not been out again, still in my pjs! Brrrrrrr


----------



## lynnikins

i had to drive DH to work and stop past the the old flat to do more packing caus ive been huddled down here since it snowed i really want to go upstiars n get fluffy socks and change outta my jeans cus the cuffs are wet but my boys are sleeping and i dont want to wake them


----------



## Eala

OK, I have to share this with some ladies who will understand! I know there are several shoe fiends on this thread...

I just bought a pair of Koolaburra "Wing" boots!!!!!!!:happydance::dance::wohoo:

I'd seen them on sale on Amazon, but when I finally talked myself into spending that much money on a pair of boots, the price on my size had gone back up to full :shock: And I couldn't justify that. But I just found them somewhere else (a reputable, well-known company too!) _half price_!!!! I have never, ever spent even that much money on a pair of boots before, but my DH bought me a pair of Richard Draper boots on Ebay and I've been converted to sheepskin :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Fuuuuck me I need a drink! :dohh: 'cept I gave up the day I found out I was preggo (Dec 1st last year! :o) and haven't touched a drop since. And have decided not to, since my life is infinitely a LOT less messy these days!

My beloved best friend Jess had her beautiful baby girl today at 35 weeks gestation, after a horribly terrifying week during which she developed pre eclampsia. Mum and baby are both doing spectacularly well, and the relief I feel is unbelievable! I'm severely lacking in real family and Jess makes up for that. I can't believe i'm not there though- there was no point, I wasn't allowed to see her and wont be seeing little Bubba till she comes out of SCBU. 

I feel so overwhelmed and upset right now though after reading her boyfriends facebook status: "After a few stressful days I'm now the baby dada of the beautiful ******. I love you so much and I'm more proud of your mama than I knew a person could be." :cry: I just feel so.... jealous. There's no other word for it. Garry would NEVER say anything like that to me, about me, or about Kia. Five bloody months I've put up with his disinterest and his lies and his lack of thought. I KNOW we deserve better and yet when he leaves me and I still let him back every time. He's the most selfish person i've ever known and I just wish he realised how lucky we are to have Kia instead of making me feel like he's a burden :cry:. All through my pregnancy I thought I was better off having someone rather than no-one, but now i'm starting to think me and K might just be better on our own. :(


----------



## mandarhino

Oh they look nice Eala. From ASOS? I googled them and that's what came up. I've bought from them before and they delivered really fast. 

I have a potential nappy disaster. I've been looking for my newest WNNN for the past couple of days because I didn't remember seeing it in the wash. But I couldn't find it anywhere. So tonight we have another poo in the bath emergency and we were looking about for something to scoop with - as you do - and found a plastic bag on top of the spare towel rack. It had the dirty WNNN plus some dirty wipes and a fleece soaker. Aargh, no idea how I missed it. 

It's on an extra long 60 wash in the hopes that it can be salvaged. It had been lying about for probably a week. :cry:


----------



## littlepne

:hugs: jetters


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters :hugs: 

Congratulations on your friend's baby girl. Happy she's safe and sound and it all ended well. 

As for Gary, well he's unfortunately one of those men who will realise the magnitude of what he's lost after its already gone. Dare I ask how old he is? in many ways it doesn't make a difference as some men don't seem to grow up mentally, even as they physically age. 

Kia will do just fine with a wonderful involved Mummy in his life. Hopefully his Dad will pull his finger out and sort himself out.


----------



## Jetters

He's 45! And has two grown up children. He's got Peter Pan syndrome and hates the thought of growing up or commitment. He'd rather play on his X Box than spend time with us. 

It just makes me so sad; i've never felt so constantly disappointed. I can't believe he doesn't want to just live and die for K like I do. I need to face up to the fact that he's just Useless and close the door, I know I do. I can't keep doing this.


----------



## Jetters

Oh and the WNNN will survive! This sounds awful, but I had a WNNN in a carrier bag covered in poo for 11 DAYS :dohh: I left it at my mums and she didn't realise what it was and just left it with my stuff.... I never even noticed it was gone cos I had so many :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Jetters :hugs: I've experienced how hard it can be to make that final cut and end a relationship, and that was without a baby being involved! Somehow even when you know that it's not a positive thing in your life, it's so difficult to let go :hugs: :hugs:

I'm glad to hear that Jess and her daughter are doing well, I hope you get to see them both soon :hugs:

Manda - I'm sure the nappy will be fine, might just take a couple of washes at most :) It's amazing what they can recover from! 

My boots are indeed from Asos.com, I'm just so thrilled. I was gutted tonight when I found out that Amazon only had them full price, and was trying to resign myself to getting a different pair. Sorry, it probably seems like I'm way too bubbly over a pair of frickin' boots :blush: I really don't treat myself like this very often so I think it's kind of gone to my head :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

45! Yes there's clearly a bit of the PP syndrome there. Maybe a knock on the head will make him shape up. But you are probably right in thinking you're better off without him in the long run. If he was 25, you could argue that given a bit of time he'd shape up. At his age he's clearly really, really set in his ways. K will still be able to have a relationship with him, even if you're not together. 

My 41 year old husband has a bit of the PP in him which drives me insane - mostly work related. But I'm dealing with it for now as it means I can concentrate on my career and we live in London because of my job. He'd rather live elsewhere.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh and Jetters I dated someone who sounds a lot like Gary when I was 24 to 27. He was 11 years older than me. Unbelievably selfish and fond of manipulating me. Breaking free of him took a lot of effort and time but I've never regretted it for a moment. 

Shortly after that I met the man who I eventually married. I was worried for ages that the head wreck I'd been through with my ex would ruin any future relationships. Somehow I pulled myself together and it's worked. Despite my occasional grumblings about him, he's pretty great and a fantastic father.


----------



## jms895

Snowing again here I am so sick of it!


----------



## jms895

Manda hope the nappy is ok!

Jetters so glad to hear Jessie and baby are ok :)

:hugs: to you xx


----------



## Lliena

Eala nice boots :D

Jetters he really doesn't deserve you and you will be much better off without him as hard as it can be to make that break you cant keep letting him back in and disappointing you. K will still know him but it doesnt mean you have to keep going through the upset and stuff all the time. I agree with the girls at 45 he is set in his ways and is unlikely to change. You need to make the break for you honey. :hugs: You know where I am if you ever need to chat xx


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Oh and Jetters I dated someone who sounds a lot like Gary when I was 24 to 27. He was 11 years older than me. Unbelievably selfish and fond of manipulating me. Breaking free of him took a lot of effort and time but I've never regretted it for a moment.
> 
> Shortly after that I met the man who I eventually married. I was worried for ages that the head wreck I'd been through with my ex would ruin any future relationships. Somehow I pulled myself together and it's worked. Despite my occasional grumblings about him, he's pretty great and a fantastic father.



Thank you, G. And everyone else :hugs:

This is what I worry about a lot- that I'm too ruined to ever attract any nice, normal, decent people :(. 

Jess's little baby being born today has really made it clear to me how much i'm lacking in my life; I desperately crave the love she has around her, or even just to be alone so as not to keep experiencing the disappointments. He's not looking after K for me tomorrow so that I can go to Chichester and see Jess, because "your dad will, I've got to go christmas shopping". Yes, my dad will have him, because he always bloody does, but he's not meant to be the one who's always there for me. 

:nope:


----------



## lynnikins

Hun if you ever need someone to watch K then im always happy to watch him for a bit sweetie, or to chat or just hang out.


----------



## jessabella

I know its hard Jetters but I do believe that you are doing the best thing by thinking of you and Kia ...Its much harder to stick to our guns and say know than just let them back in ...especially when we want to believe in them so much..but reality is that people will let us down whether they are meant to or not and it is a shame he cant see the beauty in you or his son enough to straighten up...stay strong and continue loving your son with all your heart..you know if you need anything Im here..I know Im far away but will always do what I can!! 
:hugs:


----------



## jenstar

Jetters and Lliena parcels arrived today, many thanks.

I'm not a chatter and I don't know that background but here's a :hugs: for Jetters.


----------



## Mynx

Jetters the wetbag came today, thanks hun :) Also, you CAN do this on your own hun. You deserve a whole lot better than the way you've been treated :hugs: You're a smashing girl with loads to give and Kia is a gorgeous little man, so dont settle for being with someone rather than on your own! I've done it on my own before (with my eldest girl) and I wont lie, it is very tough but so much more rewarding because you're doing it all on your own. You're lucky that you have the support of your dad and altho you dont feel like it should be his job, I'm sure he's more than happy to help out with his grandson and spend some time with him :) You can do this hun, it's just state of mind. Also, you have the emotional support from us too, we're all here for you should you need it :hugs: 

Lliena hun, the Popins arrived this morning, thankies :D x


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - think of the fact that you have time on your side. You're still young and you have plenty of time to build a fantastic life and meet someone new who treats you and K like gold. Just ignore that voice in your head that tells you that you don't deserve that. It is hard when you've been treated like crap in a relationship but you can get over it. 


WNNN has been rescued. Unfortunately there's a bit where the fabric ran a bit but it is still totally functional and don't smell strange, which is the important bit.


----------



## Mynx

Lol at the WNNN disaster! Glad to hear you saved it tho hun ;) 


And Jetters...you DO deserve much more than he could ever give you! And Mandarhino is right, you're still young enough to find someone else who can give you what you deserve! 
When I was with Elisha's (my 18 year old) father, he was verbally and mentally abusive towards me and that left scars much deeper than I ever thought possible, and I left the relationship (I ended it) feeling VERY insecure about myself. I thought I didnt deserve to be happy or loved and that he would be the only one who would love me.. or put up with me as he used to say.
In the end I knew that was crap but I do still get insecure about myself. I realise now that I do deserve to be loved and I wont settle for anything less anymore.
Big hugs to you hun and if you feel the need to chat or rant or whatever, I have a good shoulder ;) xXx


----------



## Lliena

What every one else said Jetters, I raised Fi on my own after her dad cheated on me. Then I met someone else who mentally abused me and pushed me to my limits that I did something to myself I swore I'd never do. It was only once but it was the push I needed to break free and get away. It was so hard to do and I worried for ages I would never meet anyone again. But I did I met James he changed my life for the better and looks after me and now Im married to him and have his beautiful baby and I couldnt sk for anything more. You are strong and you can do it and I know you will for you and Kia *hugs*

disclamier-I have been drinking some more mulled wine so sorry for any soppy stuff :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Tonight I braved putting a fleece wrap on Evie's TB bamboozle. I know the bamboozles work well for us with a TB pul wrap but just lately they've been really marking her legs and making her quite sore so I thought I'd take a chance with a fleece one tonight.. hope it stays dry!


----------



## Mynx

Oh dear it's not looking good for the fleece wrap.... she's been in bed since 7.30pm so less than 3 hours and her jim jams feel a little damp... yet the fleece wrap itself feels dry! How on earth is that possible? Is this normal?


----------



## Arcanegirl

It is normal, the moisture is evapourating so you will feel slight dampness :)


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun, I thought maybe I'd done something wrong! The last thing I want is for her to wake up in the because she's wet.. that defeats the object of finally finding a decent night nappy combo lol!


----------



## Jetters

Thanks for everyone after my outpour last night! And Lliena, i'm a fan of the soppy :rofl: I really am glad i've got you guys!! :hugs: 

I sent him a text this morning saying "I've had enough of feeling like this Garry. I mean this, you are losing me. Step up and love me, or leave me alone." And i've promised myself if things are still awful after christmas, i'm going to walk away. I feel utterly... drained by him.


----------



## Mynx

Good on you hun. If a relationship is draining you then it's time to call it quits :hugs: 
Just remember that you have the support of people that love you, care for you and want you to be happy. 
We're all here for you when you need us :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

M's pee is so toxic these days. Last night she went to bed in a WNNN and fleece longies and the smell in the morning has horrible. And her sleeping bag stunk as well, which is unusual. 

I've sold or swapped loads of nappies this weekend. DH is doing a post office run for me on Monday when he's got M. He is going to kill me when he sees what he's got to take. Ooops. :haha:

I'm now trying to convince myself that 28 day nappies is not excessive - all but 3 are BTP. It really is though. And there's a couple more I want - new pattern Itti Tuttos for instance. But I think I would struggle to part with any of the other 28.


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters. :hugs: You can do it without him. It will be tough at times but worth it for your self esteem.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> M's pee is so toxic these days. Last night she went to bed in a WNNN and fleece longies and the smell in the morning has horrible. And her sleeping bag stunk as well, which is unusual.
> 
> I've sold or swapped loads of nappies this weekend. DH is doing a post office run for me on Monday when he's got M. He is going to kill me when he sees what he's got to take. Ooops. :haha:
> 
> I'm now trying to convince myself that *28 day nappies is not excessive* - all but 3 are BTP. It really is though. And there's a couple more I want - new pattern Itti Tuttos for instance. But I think I would struggle to part with any of the other 28.

28 day nappies is not excessive at all hun ;) I have around 40-45 day nappies.. that's probably a *tad* excessive :rofl: 

I have 10 night nappies, (4 more in the post :haha:) 6 pul wraps, 1 fleece wrap and 3 pairs of wool longies... I think I have a problem ;)


----------



## dougie

*tumble weed*

Bit quiet round here the past day or two eh ladies!

How are we all? 
I have a job interview tomorrow and I am soooo nervous! I haven't been to a job interview in years, its an awesome cool job though and I would REALLY like to get it :) Just a few hours a week, but it will be a great help to us (and will probably end up funding more nappies....!)

Nothing else interesting going on out there?


----------



## Lliena

I'm watching Corrie and far too excited about the tram crash lol!


----------



## Mynx

Not seen Jessabella for a couple of days, on here or FB? Hope her and Bubbs are ok?


----------



## Lliena

She is ok Mynx we were talking today on facebook :)


----------



## Mynx

Aww brilliant thanks hun :)


----------



## mandarhino

Nope not much new here. Sold a bunch of nappies which had been sitting about unused for over a year. So feeling less guilt about recent nappy purchases as I no longer have them sitting in the hall cupboard haunting me. 

Putting M in sposies till Thursday evening when we arrive in Canada as I need everything washed and dry and ready to be packed. Have a bunch of exciting Etsy packages waiting for me there. 

Good luck with the job interview Dougie. Sure you'll do fine.


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Jessabella's been on here today too, she commented on my thread a few times earlier x


----------



## Lunaty

Ohh what did you get of Etsy?! Im still contemplating getting some from there ;)
(well other then Holdens Landing ones that is haha)

specially now that no.2 is on it's way I have a good excuse to shop for those cute NB nappies that you only get to use for 2 months ROFL

ANyone any good recommendations appart from the Mutts?!


----------



## jms895

Good luck for tomorrow Dougie :)


----------



## mandarhino

Etsy purchases were two custom double Monkeyfoot wetbags (one large, one small), Holdens Landing Bedbug and a bunch of Pumpkin Pants flongies. So much prettiness waiting for me. :) 

Hmm I'm not buying NB nappies before I have another one, since my first was over 10 lbs at birth and just under 14 lbs at 10 weeks. And that was after taking 3.5 weeks to regain her birth weight. I seem to breed porkers.


----------



## Lunaty

mandarhino said:


> Etsy purchases were two custom double Monkeyfoot wetbags (one large, one small), Holdens Landing Bedbug and a bunch of Pumpkin Pants flongies. So much prettiness waiting for me. :)
> 
> Hmm I'm not buying NB nappies before I have another one, since my first was over 10 lbs at birth and just under 14 lbs at 10 weeks. And that was after taking 3.5 weeks to regain her birth weight. I seem to breed porkers.

LOL yes Cole was onl 7.13lbs but he's a big boy now! I got my MOnkey Fot order in not to long ago.. I just LOVE them.. have 3 i use myself hahahah :thumbup:

Pumpkin pants soaker and about 3 HL's in my stash too :haha: Essentials right hehe


----------



## Jetters

I'm TOTALLY in love with my custom monkeyfoot wetbags... I got a large cowprint with blue long strap and a gusset to use as a changing bag cos it matches my footmuff, aaaaaand another large with long strap in the 'skulls' fabric that my new footmuff and bugaboo hood are being made in:

https://img841.imageshack.us/img841/4422/dscf8001.jpg


----------



## Jetters

(the small bag has a double strap to hang it from my buggy! i use it for keys phone etc)


----------



## Lunaty

Very cool....!!! Gotta love those :D


----------



## dougie

Thankd for the well wishes ladies!
The interview went really well! I think I got the job (at least the lady kept talking like 'When you start you will be doing this' etc and she seemed really positive so thats good! I won't hear until after Christmas though :( As the job isn't until February and the owners are on holiday until then boo! I would just have liked the confirmation!
Can't wait! Ooh and she said that it will be okay to take Louie to work with me, how A M A Z I N G is that!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh that sounds fantastic!


----------



## Lliena

I need to get something off my chest and I know I can say it here cos most of us have similar views :)

I can't believe the amount of people that seem to wean because the baby started to wake up in the night again after going through(um sleep regression anyone?) because she watches me when I eat(natural instincts and curisoity perhaps?) etc etc. I know someone that has started weaning at 2 months!! Dont get me wrong with Ffion I had no idea that BLW existed so didnt do it but I still never introduced food untill 6 months as I felt she was never ready untill then to eat. Also I was younger and slightly less informed than I am now. I also understand that some babies really do need food earlier than the guidelines stated by the government and thats fine. But when a baby is being given food just cos the mums want them to sleep through etc that really gets to me. I have no idea why it does but it just seems to! This time around with Avalon Im def going to try and do BLW as she is no where near ready for food yet and I can tell that even though she likes looking and watching us atm I know its just curiosity and not a "sign" she wants food already!


Well thats my rant for the day!


----------



## jms895

I agree Lliena and the older generation are the worst for it. I had people on my case telling me to put Caine on formula and bab y rice at 3 months :dohh: when I just wanted to BF. :hugs: I totally understand!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I've had mums in the playground look at me with a wide eyed look when they say ooh is she on the baby rice now then and Im like um nope why would she be?! Oh Im sorry that I dont want to upset my babies digestive system just yet just so I can sleep longer in bed....grr!


----------



## xerinx

Im sooo sad today logans in a sposie nappy as terrible rash, its bleeding and he cant sit!! He screams when put in highchair ect!! :crys: I feel so bad for him!

I cant believe pampers just cost nearly £8!! 

Lliena totally agree on the weaning!!


----------



## Lliena

Avalon is in pampers but thats cos our washing machine has broken and the new one isn't gonna be delivered till Tue-boo :(


----------



## xerinx

AWWWW no!!!

I didnt even know what size to buy him! Last time he was in a sposie he was in newborn!!

Im worried incase the rash clears up in sposies and comes back in cloth!


----------



## Lliena

Im sure he will be ok once it has cleared up :) Sometimes when Avalon has a bit if teething rash I do her bedtime nappy as a disposable with bepanthen which clears it up, then back in cloth in morning. Im hoping she doesnt get so bad it bleeds as Fi never did.

am wondering if I went to the laundrette to do a wash I could do a nappy one...can't see why/how they could stop me hmm. As I have enough to last till Sat clean and we were gonna go do a normal serivce wash then anyway.


----------



## xerinx

I dont see why a laundrette wouldnt let you!! Or maybe you have a local nappy service? That could do it on a one off?


----------



## Lliena

We dont have a nappy collection thing here. But I reckon I will do the laundrette thing :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> Im sure he will be ok once it has cleared up :) *Sometimes when Avalon has a bit if teething rash I do her bedtime nappy as a disposable with bepanthen which clears it up,* then back in cloth in morning. Im hoping she doesnt get so bad it bleeds as Fi never did.
> 
> am wondering if I went to the laundrette to do a wash I could do a nappy one...can't see why/how they could stop me hmm. As I have enough to last till Sat clean and we were gonna go do a normal serivce wash then anyway.

That's what I've been doing with Evie just recently too because of her teething nappies! It really helps :thumbup: 

As for the launderette, they cant stop you hun! In our local one, there's never any members of staff in there anyways so they'd never know ;)


----------



## xerinx

Ive tried every nappy cream out there in the last few days and as soon as he poos it gets worse!

Think its my own fault for giving him pineapple 3 days ago.... hoping it clears up soon!! As all his clothes are falling off him in sposies! (and they are only 6-9!!)


----------



## Jetters

I agree about the weaning Lliena, wholeheartedly, Kia was one of the first August babies to arrive and yet loads of the August bubs younger than him are already being weaned. You're a mum, go to bed earlier if you want more sleep or just face up to the tiredness!


----------



## Twiglet

:rofl: if only weaning had done that for me...instead here I am with a 16 month old that wont sleep through :rofl: 

I do agree though! Caitlyn had reflux and LI. I weaned her, hated it, so took her off and then she went to 7.5 months till she had food again!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I agree about the weaning Lliena, wholeheartedly, Kia was one of the first August babies to arrive and yet loads of the August bubs younger than him are already being weaned. *You're a mum, go to bed earlier if you want more sleep or just face up to the tiredness!*


Amen! especially to that bit in bold! It's like some of them treat it as an inconvenience that their babies woke up....:wacko:

I think I may stop posting in Aug mummies and just stay in here with you lot :)


----------



## xerinx

Im thinking of giving up cloth due to lil mans bum... its soo bad and i cant bare to see him in this pain, the sposies have been clearing it up already but now im scared of putting him back in cloth in case it comes back :(

Need to talk to OH when he gets in and will see what he says.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Erin, let it clear up in sposies then see how it goes back in cloth. Alex has had a rash bad like that from teething and we are still in cloth :)


----------



## Lunaty

Ive had major rash problems as Cole was developing cold soars on his bum!!!!!!

Ive tried so many things but in the end a little time n sposies cured it and after that ive always went straight back to cloth.. I have never felt that his rash comes back because of the cloth.. but if you do have a little suspicion, just make sure to wash them in Detol or Canesten... (on hot!) just to kill all bacteria..

Fabric in itself should not be irritating enough o the skin, if anything, the paper and gell in sposies would :)

Good luck Hun :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Lunaty, how do you wash in dettol/canesten?


----------



## Lunaty

You have the bottles of detol antiseptic.. it even says in the back it can be used either on wounds or as cleaner or even in the wash :) I just ad a bottle cap of it in the softner compartment (or in my case as i have a top loader in the top) and it makes everything smell quite nice too!

As for the Canesten, there is a special wash solution for that .. should be in the washing powder Isle.. it's good cause that one kills any kind of fungus too :D (and in case of Cole's viral cold soars it's worked a treat too) it's got a measuring cup and that too is just added to the wash like a softner ..


----------



## xerinx

This has been going on for the last 2 months, it clears up if i leave him without a nappy for the day or put him in a sposie but as soon as he goes back in cloth its coming back! Only this time its worse, he litteraly cant sit down, as soon as his bum touches anything hes in agony, His nappies this morning had blood all over them which is just the last straw, its killing me seeing him in this much pain.

Ive strip washed his nappies, washed them on hot and still no joy.


----------



## Jetters

Didn't you wonder why I gave up on Aug mummies? *odd one out* Glad I found here instead!! :rofl:


----------



## Twiglet

Gah I am so miffed :growlmad:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Have you tried putting some kind of barrier on his skin? We have to do this now or Alex has permanent rash from sensitive skin.


----------



## Lunaty

Erin, i feel you.. i was about to give up too..
Cole's bum was NASTY in one word.. bloody and soars everywhere.. and unfortunately it lasted for ages until we figured out what it was (swabs taken in the end)

We got antibiotics a few times and a couple of creams in the end we got stuck on Zinc & Castor oil Ointment as a barrier and the GP said to litterally smother him in it a couple of days until all traces are gone and even then for another 2 days..

I had him in sposies for 3-4 weeks before everything calmed down again.. and even now as soon as I see traces I swap to a sposie and slither him in cream till it's gone.. though it's just one of those things.. im sure if a barrier cream wouldnt have ruined my nappies, id have used cloth throughout unfortunately there is just no use in doing so.. but ive had long periods without any rash too.. just have faith hun.. 

Dont give up.. :) Even if it means a month or two in sposies in the end it will pass!

:hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Didn't you wonder why I gave up on Aug mummies? *odd one out* Glad I found here instead!! :rofl:

:rofl:

Erin I guess you have to do what's best for him at the end of the day :hugs: But if you do decide to give up keep me in mind for red hibiscus issy ;) Im shameless I know :blush::haha:


----------



## xerinx

Lliena said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Didn't you wonder why I gave up on Aug mummies? *odd one out* Glad I found here instead!! :rofl:
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Erin I guess you have to do what's best for him at the end of the day :hugs: But if you do decide to give up keep me in mind for red hibiscus issy ;) Im shameless I know :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:

Im gonna be putting them up later once lil man is in bed.

Ive gotta do whats right for my lil man and if that means sposies then so be it. As long as hes happy and not in pain then im happy. 

He has cream on 24 hours a day and i put tons on and it makes no difference, i used sposies with my other 2 and never had any of this :shrug: Im gutted im not gonna lie but gotta do whats best :wacko:


----------



## Elphaba

I'm so sorry to hear your boy is suffering so hun. I do hope it all clears up soon, poor mite.


----------



## Jetters

Awww poor little Logan, that sounds nasty!!!!! Sometimes like everything I guess cloth just isn't for everyone and if he's got a sensitive tush, then don't feel bad about using sposies- we all mock them around here but the truth is we all use disposable stuff when it suits us! I use tampons when I go swimming instead of my mooncup, for example, and plastic sandwich bags for my packed lunch sometimes! 

Do what's right for him. You can get rid of it entirely, then come back to cloth later. And i'll be fighting Lliena for the Issys. :D

xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Hehe I only want the red hibiscus one :D


----------



## xerinx

All listed in the cloth section xx


----------



## Mynx

Aww Erin hun, so sorry you've had to give up on cloth, but as you say, you have to put Logan first and if his lil bum cant cope then sposies it'll have to be! 
I sometimes use sposies on Evie and we've found that eco sposies are actually pretty good and they're better for the environment than regular ones.. might be worth thinking about if you still want to do your bit :D 
Poor Logan, I hope his bum gets better soon! 

Ooooh just to add, I meant to answer this question ages ago... I would LOVE it if you could make me a siggie please, I'll sort out some pics as soon as I get more than 5 minutes on here ;) xXx


----------



## xerinx

Mynx said:


> Aww Erin hun, so sorry you've had to give up on cloth, but as you say, you have to put Logan first and if his lil bum cant cope then sposies it'll have to be!
> I sometimes use sposies on Evie and we've found that eco sposies are actually pretty good and they're better for the environment than regular ones.. might be worth thinking about if you still want to do your bit :D
> Poor Logan, I hope his bum gets better soon!
> 
> Ooooh just to add, I meant to answer this question ages ago... I would LOVE it if you could make me a siggie please, I'll sort out some pics as soon as I get more than 5 minutes on here ;) xXx

Ok hun no worries just om me when you get the chance with your pics and theme :) xx


----------



## dougie

Erin, have you tried metanium?
It really works a treat, we alternate it with burts bees nappy ointment when louies botty was REALLY sore (with a lesion) and it cleared up quickly, we didn't use sposies, just fleece AND paper liners! (and its never done any harm)


----------



## xerinx

Yep have have tried metanium, sudacreme,wilkinsons own nappy cream, bepathen,weleda calendula, green baby, and more in the cupboard and none of them have cleared it up, ive used fleece liners,silk liners and paper liners.

Hes got open wounds all over his bum. They arent bleeding now hes in sposies so im doing whats right for him.


----------



## dougie

oh the POOR POOR little lamb :(
I think I would be inclined to have a quick trip to the docs to see if there wasn't an underlying problem going on :/ or he might be able to prescribe some cream, I don't know 
oh I do hope Logan feels better soon


----------



## xerinx

Cant get an appt at docs till next weds!!! 

And by that time it will prob be gone!
Hes in so much pain, i sat cuddling him yesterday crying coz there was nothing i could do to take the pain away from him. Hes seeming a bit happier today thank goodness!


----------



## dougie

We send our love :) Thats awful on your doctors part, ours is a pain but you can only get an appt on the day, but at least you know you don't have to wait
lots of cuddles!


----------



## mandarhino

Sorry to hear about Logan, hope it clears up soon. M had reccurent nappy nash for months but never any weeping sores. Must be awful to see. 

I had the worst flight of my life yesterday. Came down with a stomach bug on the flight so spent the flight puking my way accross the Atlantic. And shivering. Thank goodness DH was able to keep M entertained. She only slept for 45 minutes too on an 8 hour flight! In my worst case scenario, I had her sleeping for 1.5 hours. Anyways it is over and the grandparents are helping out and entertaining her. 

HL Bedbugs - do they fit small or are they really stretchy? I got a M/L one, which is beautiful but it looks quite small. Am worried it won't fit her for long.


----------



## Jetters

Glad you got there ok but how horrendous to have a sickness bug en route, poor you!!! :( :hugs: have a GREAT trip xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lliena

What Jetters said, hope you have a fab time :D


----------



## Jetters

I feel sad sometimes about giving up BF'ing, and I do miss the convenience of it, but generally I know I made the right choice for me/us. However today for the first time I felt really guilty about it :( it was after our Waterbabies session- we were all having a cuppa and every single one of them were BFing except me :blush:


----------



## Lunaty

mandarhino said:


> Sorry to hear about Logan, hope it clears up soon. M had reccurent nappy nash for months but never any weeping sores. Must be awful to see.
> 
> I had the worst flight of my life yesterday. Came down with a stomach bug on the flight so spent the flight puking my way accross the Atlantic. And shivering. Thank goodness DH was able to keep M entertained. She only slept for 45 minutes too on an 8 hour flight! In my worst case scenario, I had her sleeping for 1.5 hours. Anyways it is over and the grandparents are helping out and entertaining her.
> 
> HL Bedbugs - do they fit small or are they really stretchy? I got a M/L one, which is beautiful but it looks quite small. Am worried it won't fit her for long.

My son is a whopping 13kg's and has got huge thighs haha and he still fits his M/L's...
They are nice and stretchy so they fit for quite a while.. :thumbup:
And because they are made with quite broad leg elastic they fit nice and snug no matter how skinny or chunky.. (the great thign about side snaps!)


----------



## Lliena

Jetters- Different strokes for different folks hun :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

Hi girls I'm back lol not really we get our Internet some time next Tuesday and I can't wait I've missed you all so much the new house is fab it's simply darling and I love it so much got loads of unpacking to do but not having Internet or tv helps with that


----------



## mandarhino

Oh good news then about the HL. It is a rainbow dip dye one and I love it. 

Glad the new house is nice Lynnkins. Moving is hell and Im always glad to be unpacked. Way more chaotic with children though. I'm hoping we can stay in our current place for longer.


----------



## Lliena

Oh man corrie just made me cry! My hormones are shot since having Avalon :rofl:


----------



## dougie

snap Lliena, it was quite sad though :(
i didn't get as upset as when Jack died though :/


----------



## Lliena

Oh no I was much worse then lol!


----------



## jms895

I missed the Jack episode! Dont normally watch but did last night :(


----------



## Lliena

I just made the nicest dinner it was bacon, leek and gruyere tart *yum yum in my tum* and then for pudding had some Phish Food Ben and Jerry's :D


----------



## dougie

that sounds delicious!


----------



## Blob

Mmmmm sounds amazing :sulk:


----------



## Lliena

It was, the recipe is here: https://www.tescorealfood.com/Recipes/Puff-pastry-tart-with-Gruyere-and-bacon.html :D


----------



## fluffpuffin

mmhh, yummy food.sounds great :)

well, after a bit of trial & error with the pockets, I have now been using close parent bamboo pop-ins and TB bamboozles with bummis wraps with great success. I almost gave up on cloth but so glad I tried some other types of nappies. 

Hope you all have a great weekend & keep warm :hugs:


----------



## jms895

Am coming to yours for dinner tonight Lliena! Whats on the menu as its special X factor night?> xx


----------



## Lliena

Tonight we are having sausage and potato philly bake. Yummy!


----------



## Jetters

NOM!!

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay X FACTOR NIGHT!


----------



## jms895

Yummy! We had meat,potatoesand veg but I made some yummy mince pies :)


----------



## Lunaty

SHHHHHHHHHHHhh were at least half a year behind with Corro her :S
I blubbered my eyes out last time i was pregnant and someone dies on there (i think it was Vera)

Ohh and were having a barbecue for dinner tonight.. YUUUMM hmmmm cheese kranskies!


----------



## Lliena

I have been trying out a connecta that I hired from sling jax to see how it compared to the rose and rebellion carrier, and it was close but the connecta won out as the webbing is wider and more comfier for me. The best thing about all this is that my MIL siad she will buy us one for xmas and to choose which one I want now and so it will be at her house next week when we go down :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Wow lucky you :happydance:

WN delivery today, yipeeeee :headspin:


----------



## Lliena

Yeeeey :D And yep I am lucky, James mum is like how mums should be. Not like mine who sucks and I rarely have anything to do with. I want my wn to hurry up I ordered the pirate minkee one!


----------



## Lliena

Yey just got my WN dispatch email :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

yippeeeeeeeeeeee!

i'm so chuffed with Kia's and Avalon's matching nappies :happydance: i'm gonna wrap up pressies and get them in the post tomorrow!! will take a pic of them first together though :D


----------



## Lliena

Eeeeeeee so excited to get it!! But Im gonna be good and not open it untill xmas I think :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hello, I've been ill ever since I arrived at my parents which is rubbish. I'm still on UK time as I'm going to bed so early and can't seem to sleep past 3:30 am. :nope:

Went to a fab natural parenting store here that had a pretty good selection of nappies and loads of slings. They even sell Easyfits. Saw a fab gnome patterned wrap but couldn't think of reason to buy it.


----------



## jms895

Hope you feel better soon hun xx


----------



## Jetters

I <3 cushie tushies now he's bigger! wish they did more prints I like though, I only like giraffe bee and ladybird!


----------



## Lliena

I got a preloved ladybird cushie and it fits round her waist but is a teeny bit too big on the legs just yet. Will only be a few weeks till she fits it though :D


----------



## Lunaty

Ive always had a love hate relationship with the CT's...
Cole had a stage where they fitted absolutely wonderful, and all of a sudden they just didnt anymore :(

Also the new batches with the white microfleece inner are such a bad quality compared to their older nappies.. it's a shame :nope:

But who knows they may have changed that again now..I think ill give them another go when no. 2 comes along, but im not holding my breath hahaha


----------



## Lliena

Avalon is being really odd tonight she keeps going from being really happy to screaming the house down every half an hour or so!


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Avalon. Hope she feels better soon. 

M has started saying when she's doing a poo, although after the fact mostly. I fear toilet training is drawing ever closer. :cry:


----------



## Lliena

Girls are normally quicker than boys at potty training. I don't know what's up with her I think she might be a tiny bit constipated so have offered her a little bit of oj in water. It's strange cos she goes from really ok to really bad screams in less than 10 seconds!


----------



## Lliena

How can something I ordered yesterday get here today but something that was ordered last week and something ordered on 3rd Dec still not be here?! Madness!!!!!! On the plus side the thing that came today was my connecta, my MIL sent it here so I didnt have to wait a week to use it :happydance:


----------



## dougie

im still waiting for stuff to come from the 2nd december
starting to think it won't actually come grr!


----------



## Lliena

dougie said:


> im still waiting for stuff to come from the 2nd december
> starting to think it won't actually come grr!

One of mine is coming with Home delivery network and we all know how rubbish they are! At least it's only my xmas present and nothing for the girls thank god!


----------



## dougie

mine are both presents, one for grandad one for OH 
yeah they are rubbish! i paid for nominated day delivery and it came the day after! i wouldn't have been bothered but i stayed in all day for it and had to go out the day after! and obv because i paid extra stupid people!


----------



## Lliena

They are rubbish my tracking says it was sorted on 3rd Dec at Stoke but it hasnt been updated since then. I rang them and they said to ring schuh and they will deal with it as they "dont have time!!" So have rang schuh 3 times on diff days only to be told there's a backlog and it "should" be here by xmas! :(


----------



## dougie

impeccable customer service eh!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah Im giving it untill monday and then Im gonna ask for a refund!


----------



## Eala

Oh don't start me on HDNL :( They are usually so good, but this weather seems to be the end of the world, as far as they are concerned!

My order (the majority of Roo's pressies!) was stuck at the Droitwich depot from the 2nd of December until... well, I guess sometime around Tuesday. They tried to deliver today (I was out at my exam) and when I went online to try and rebook the delivery, it said I couldn't! Apparently they will deliver it "as soon as possible" - well what does that mean?! I can't wait in all day tomorrow on the off chance they will come back. But they won't let me pick it up at the depot either! ARGH!


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Oh don't start me on HDNL :( They are usually so good, but this weather seems to be the end of the world, as far as they are concerned!
> 
> My order (the majority of Roo's pressies!) was stuck at the Droitwich depot from the 2nd of December until... well, I guess sometime around Tuesday. They tried to deliver today (I was out at my exam) and when I went online to try and rebook the delivery, it said I couldn't! Apparently they will deliver it "as soon as possible" - well what does that mean?! I can't wait in all day tomorrow on the off chance they will come back. But they won't let me pick it up at the depot either! ARGH!

They are awful, they wont let people rebook cos they still have so many parcels backlogged that they need to clear first before they will consider it. It gives me a bit of hope though that yours were delivered from around the same order time. I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us x


----------



## Mynx

Omg Evie has been a little monkey for the last week! She's into absolutely everything right now!! 

Last week she threw a soft spongey ball down the toilet... and on the same day, she also chucked her beloved taggie down there! Luckily I have a spare one but she just will not sleep without her beloved one lol so I had to hand wash it in nappy sanitiser and get it dry in the space of an hour! Gaaahh!! 
Then the other day she discovered that her big foam bricks fit really nicely in the cat litter box and proceeded to post a couple of them thru the hole! Those bricks have since gone in the bin :sick: 
Yesterday she pulled down the little Christmas tree that we have in the hall and today she has discovered that she can climb on the sofa. She's fallen off it twice already! 

Oh and she has also discovered jam sandwiches. Reduced sugar jam of course. I made one for her yesterday as I'd run out of sandwich fillings and she scoffed the lot in minutes :haha: 

My baby is growing up! And very mischievious! :rofl:


*sigh*


----------



## dougie

bless evie, they are so cute but little terrors eh! Louie has also discovered the toilet, however rather than try and put stuff in it, he either tries to get in it himself (vision of his little leg trying to reach the toilet seat) or tries to drink from it, so we have to be especially vigilant to keep the seat down and doors shut!


----------



## mandarhino

Go Evie & Louie! M's pretty interested in the toilet but she hasn't (knock on wood) really started putting stuff in it yet. There's been a couple of attempts but we've managed to convince her otherwise. We had a funny moment a while ago where she attempted to throw her wetbag in a full bath and then had a tantrum when we stopped her. 

She learned how to play the kazoo yesterday. Now all she needs to master is the harmonica. 

We're going to visit my friend's new baby today. Am hoping M is good with her. She's not really been around small babies for a while.


----------



## lynnikins

guess whos back, back again


----------



## Lliena

:hi:


----------



## lynnikins

ok got to get off the internet for a bit ( been 3 hours solid now ) and make the boys lunch then i'll be around to chat


----------



## Mynx

Yay Welcome back hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Im looking forward to tonight my friends are visiting from Manchester and we are going to swap xmas presents and have some drink and nice nibbles :D


----------



## Mynx

Ooo lovely hun :) Hope you have a goodun!! x


----------



## lynnikins

im sitting here trying to explain to my mum that dispite our previous plans going to australia might be more of a holiday than a move due to circumstances changing here so much recently, man shes like a dog with a bone


----------



## Lliena

Brrrrrr it's freeeezing here today!


----------



## jms895

And here, not sure I want to go anywhere again :(


----------



## Mynx

I gotta brave it down the shops today. Thankfully not the local shopping centres, that would be just total madness (good luck Nikkinoonoo lol!) I have a stinking cold and Evie's coming down with it too, yesterday was a nightmare full of clinginess, screaming and general grumpiness from all of us :haha: 
On a brighter note, only 5 more sleeps till Christmas!! :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Aw hope you are all feeling better soon, Jade I saw your bump pic on fcebook you look sooo ready to drop! We made it to town and back in 2 hours, well impressed with my speediness. I only shouted once at an old lady who pushed passed the buggy and nearly fell on Avalon then had the cheek to tell me it was my fault for being in the way with my "stupid big pram". So I said well seen as it's so big perhaps you should have seen it then or are you just blind you rude old lady! :haha: 

I picked up a bottle of gingerbread liquer while out too after a friend recommended it. Cant wait to try it later :D


----------



## jms895

I just been down the shops and oh my word it was sooooooooooooooooooooooo cold! :(


----------



## jms895

Mmm Gingerbread soons nice Lliena


----------



## Lliena

I can concour it is indeed very yummy *hic* :haha:


----------



## jms895

:rofl: i tell you, I cant wait for a tipple now :haha:


----------



## modo

Hi Everyone :wave: 

After lurking in this forum and ready some frankly scary stuff about disposables, I have decided to try out cloth. I saw the "Eye on Parenting" TV segment in one of the threads and showed DH some bits. I manged to convince him about the cloth ones with the disposable pads. So I have ordered a starter pack of Flip diapers/nappies which comes with a pack of 16 disposable inserts, 1 organic cotton insert, 1 stay dry insert as well as the diaper itself.

I have a few questions (if anyone could kindly help me out that would be great :)):

1) Can I actually solely use disposable pads? 

2) If I use the stay dry insert or organic insert how do I clean them? Do I have to run them under the faucet? Wipe them and put them in the laundry basket? Sorry if this is a dumb question!

3) If I use the inserts do I need a separate laundry basket? (Again sorry if this is a dumb question!) 

4) Do you have any advice?


----------



## Lliena

modo said:


> Hi Everyone :wave:
> 
> After lurking in this forum and ready some frankly scary stuff about disposables, I have decided to try out cloth. I saw the "Eye on Parenting" TV segment in one of the threads and showed DH some bits. I manged to convince him about the cloth ones with the disposable pads. So I have ordered a starter pack of Flip diapers/nappies which comes with a pack of 16 disposable inserts, 1 organic cotton insert, 1 stay dry insert as well as the diaper itself.
> 
> I have a few questions (if anyone could kindly help me out that would be great :)):
> 
> 1) Can I actually solely use disposable pads?
> 
> You can but most people find they arent absorbent enough, leak through to the wrap which defeats the object of being able to use the wrap again without washing it :) Most people use stay dry inserts but if you have a heavy wetter orgnics are better.
> 
> 2) If I use the stay dry insert or organic insert how do I clean them? Do I have to run them under the faucet? Wipe them and put them in the laundry basket? Sorry if this is a dumb question!
> 
> If they are wet just pop them in a bucket with a lid no rinsing needed.if they are poopy run them under faucet and then put in the bucket untill wash day. Washing them do a rinse first then a normal 40 degree wash with tiny bit of fairy or something and no fabric conditoner. Then rinse again at the end.
> 
> 3) If I use the inserts do I need a separate laundry basket? (Again sorry if this is a dumb question!)
> 
> yep see above ^
> 
> 
> 4) Do you have any advice?
> 
> 
> See how you get on with them and I would invest in some more of the staydry/organic inserts over disposable ones.


:D


----------



## dougie

1) Can I actually solely use disposable pads? 
*I don't see why not, we use them for holidays and get on fine with them - they are much better than a normal disposable anyway, plus you can compost them!*

2) If I use the stay dry insert or organic insert how do I clean them? Do I have to run them under the faucet? Wipe them and put them in the laundry basket? Sorry if this is a dumb question!
*You can just store them in a wetbag or a nappy bin until you are ready to wash them, if you only have the two cloth inserts it would probably be best to wash them by hand, but you only need a smidge of detergent because if you use too much, the absorbency is reduced.*

3) If I use the inserts do I need a separate laundry basket? (Again sorry if this is a dumb question!) 
*It is best to use a separate basket, preferably one with a lid so it doesn't get too stinky. Or you could use a wetbag  *


----------



## xerinx

Im sneaking back in again.... his bum has cleared up so hes back in his cloth today..... hoping so much that it stays clear i hated using sposies fro the last 2 weeks but it helped his lil botty!

I knew i couldnt give up completely!! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:haha:


----------



## Mynx

Yay welcome back hun :D


----------



## modo

One more dumb question re the stay dry inserts:

Should I empty the contents of a poopy diaper in the toilet?

I will try using two disposable inserts to keep the diaper dry (hopefully it will fit). I will also try the stay dry inserts :) 

Thank you so much for your replies :D


----------



## Lliena

Yeah if the poop is solid you can just flick it down the loo :D


----------



## dougie

yeah pop the poop into the toilet :)
to be honest, i have no problem with just using one disposable insert - i can find that one will last a good 3 hours no problems, I did hear that they changed them though and that the old ones were narrower and not as absorbent, the narrowness caused them to not fit the wrap properly and they would move about BUT the ones I have I bought in August? and they are fine


----------



## modo

Thank you Dougie really pleased to hear that :D


----------



## Lliena

My monkey foot wetbags came and I dont like the fabric cos it looks diff in real life. Have emailed the lady that makes them to see if she will sort it out, hopefully she will or might sell them on here and then rebuy diff ones lol!


----------



## Eala

Oh no Lliena, that's so frustrating! Fingers crossed she sorts it out for you :)


----------



## lynnikins

looks like we are getting more teeny tiny snow or maybe a bit of rain here i hope its the former i really do, 
had to mission it down to the shops today to get cash for the piano tuner as i couldnt find the cheque book and man it was cold was wearing EJ and had Nate in the single pushchair caus the double would have been impossible


----------



## Lliena

Yey Kris is sorting my wetbags out for me and making me new ones-fab customer service :D


----------



## Eala

Brilliant!

Speaking of customer service... have you received your Poshbugs yet? :coffee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eurgh dont mention poshbugs!


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> Speaking of customer service... have you received your Poshbugs yet? :coffee:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

morning girls
i need someone to buy a boyish WNNN Monsters in Med from me so i can afford a new nappy


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> Speaking of customer service... have you received your Poshbugs yet? :coffee:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

:dohh:

I e-mailed (again) last night... Maybe at this rate I'll have the nappy in time for Rossi retiring or something... :sleep:


----------



## Lliena

She hasnt been replying to emails that much I find writing on the wall sometimes gets a better reply!

In other news I have just given myself a proper chelsea cut, right in time to go see the inlaws for xmas tomorrow :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

yes write on the wall every day till you get a reply, she is shockingly bad with emails.


----------



## nervouspains

I wrote on the wall today- and got a reply :dance:


----------



## Eala

Urgh for some reason I hate writing on people's walls.. Ho hum, guess I shall have to just grit my teeth and do it :blush: :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I wrote on ehr wall and didnt get answered!

not gonna bother asking again untill after Jan me thinks


----------



## jms895

OMG you lot still waiting for poshbugs :shock:

Lynn you tried CNT for the nappy?


----------



## Lliena

yeah still waiting she said mine had been posted out but wont/cant say when....


----------



## jms895

:nope: oh dear. I am so glad I didnt order.

I realllllllllllllllllly want to have this baby now :(


----------



## Lliena

Not long to go hun :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Here's hoping your LO doesn't keep you waiting :hugs:

I'm now at the point where I will just be happy if the damned nappy turns up :dohh:


----------



## mommy43

when did u order it?


----------



## Lliena

I paid for mine 1st oct. Others were earlier than that though.


----------



## xerinx

Hey ladies :D

Hope youre all set for crimbo??

Im now having to think about lil mans bday!! Where has time gone?? 6 weeks and he will be 1!!!! Shame no one is bothering to come to his party :( I hate living up here no one bothers with us anymore :( Wish all you girlies were closer so you lot could come!!!


----------



## dougie

were just about set for christmas! i have truffles setting in the fridge and am about to make sugar cookies, im lucky that louie thinks its really exciting to watch me baking!

its nearly louies birthday too, i can't believe it has gone so fast! erin, i would be happy for us to just have a quiet family celebration alas, when everyone is remarried, it makes for a BIG party, which i hate :( nevermind, we will enjoy it im sure!
doesn't matter if no-one comes erin, its logans special day and you will have lots of fun no matter what :)


----------



## xerinx

I know but its sad, no ones even bothered sending him a xmas card!! So i know no one will bother for his bday... its sad hes only got me and oh but we spoil him so i guess that makes up for it!!


----------



## Jetters

Awwww Erin wish you lived down South near us xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xerinx

So do i jetters hun!!

Im slightly tipsy from an afternoon with my mate and a few too many glasses of red!!

Shame my oh has come home in a shit mood again.... sometimes i just give up!!


----------



## Eala

:hugs: Erin.

I'd offer you some of my family, but tbh, I don't think you'd want them :blush:


----------



## xerinx

So adams come home in a foul mood again, i dunno how much more i can take... I dont seem to be allowed a life away from him hes the most selfish person i have ever met!!!


Sorry for the rant but i need to get it out!


----------



## mommy43

erin i think men have their own pmt so random one day they are fine the next their in a mood n they ALWAYS say theres nothing wrong

lliena what did u order its a long time to be waiting i know the bts need to be made but nearly 3mnths!!


----------



## Eala

I initially contacted Poshbugs on the 6th September... She said she could do it around the 8th, but took a while to get a costing as my design was a one-off. I paid on the 14th September... Still waiting :coffee:


----------



## mommy43

really!! thats a long time even for one-off


----------



## Jetters

eala, pm me your name and poshbugs details. i'll sort it out x


----------



## jms895

Anyone who is pregnant - free BG nappy (just £3.95 p&p) in the Bounty winter catalogue :thumbup:

Which I have not got! :grr:


----------



## Arcanegirl

My nappy from Poshbugs was the Transformers one of anyone remembers? Well it got sent back for a repair in Sept and had to chase up conformation she even got it! She keeps saying that itll get psoted back out but it still hasnt :nope:


----------



## Jetters

ag, pm me your details too! name and dates of everything and i'll chase it x


----------



## Lliena

Sort me out too Yas puhlease?

Well we made it to Kent safe and sound yesterday fully expecting to hit lots of traffic an be in the car for hours ndwe made in our quckest time ever. Just under 4 hours cos there were no traffic jams at all and we didnt have to queue once! :D


----------



## Eala

That's brilliant Lliena! Glad you got there safely :hugs:


----------



## xerinx

Yay have just finished knitting my 1st jumper for lil man!!! It tooke me a week to knit it and its been sat in pieces for the last week as a certain lil boy hid the buttons!! But now its finished :happydance: Just need him to wake up so i can try it on him!!!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah we were expecting a 6/7 hour journey so it was really good to get here faster :D


----------



## Jetters

Awesome Lliena!!! :D 
Yep i'll chase yours too... anyone else? Talking to her later this arvo x


----------



## jms895

Hope you all have a very Nappy Christmas Ladies :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Awesome Lliena!!! :D
> Yep i'll chase yours too... anyone else? Talking to her later this arvo x

:kiss: thank you :D


----------



## lynnikins

i want a nappy christmas lol, ah well no fluffy bundles under my tree this year unless DH has gone way out of his comfort zone


----------



## jms895

Merry Xmas ladies x


----------



## lynnikins

im sitting here drinking a mug of hot milk/cocoa and baileys creme caramel and knitting and listening to the radio


----------



## dougie

Merry Christmas to all you lovely fluffy ladies, and to your little fluffy bums!


----------



## modo

Merry Christmas ladies!

Newbie here back to bug you with a question:

Do you like the itti bittis? I saw one on Amazon that I fell in love with and bought. I remembered it being mentioned here. 

I am really liking the flip I have and ordered more. Once they arrive I think I might try the cloth inserts out. No pee leaks at all and no poo leaks outside the nappy (so happy about that pampers had been leaking up the back). First time I had to clean the poo off the outer layer was gross but it didn't seem to bad today :) 

Anyway thanks for the advice :D


----------



## nervouspains

Just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Eala

Merry Christmas everyone, to you, your families, and your lovely little ones! :D

Modo, that's great that the Flips are working so well for you :) I like Itti Bitti, I've only used the D'Lishs (SIO and AIO) and Tutto though, never tried the Bitti Boo. They are lovely trim nappies. Until I discovered Bambootys (which work so well for us), they were the nappies that I sent with LO to my childminder, as they were just foolproof :)


----------



## modo

Thanks Eala! I am trying to reduce the amount of disposables I use now. Kinda hard when you only have once reusable (he always seems to want to poo in it!) but they should be arriving soon. Today only used two disposables one after he pooed and one at night. Hoping to only use the one for nights once the other reusables arrive. 

I will look into the bambooties :D


----------



## Eala

Hey, every reusable is one less sposie going to landfill, so it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Merry Christmas all! Hope the babies arrive on schedule and the labours are short.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Happy Christmas everyone! :D


----------



## mummy to be

Merry Christmas to everyone :) Hope that you all had a wonderful and safe day with your family and friends :) 

Just throught i would pop in here to say hi :) I am really missing using our fluffies. Due to the weather i am unable to use the MCN's right now :( We do not have a clothes dryer and it is raining. Has been on and off for about 2 weeks now! So i cant wash my nappies and get them fully dry again :( It SUCKS!!!!! i hate spossies :( I want this weather to go away so i can go back to using MCN's :(


----------



## jessabella

jms895 said:


> Anyone who is pregnant - free BG nappy (just £3.95 p&p) in the Bounty winter catalogue :thumbup:
> 
> Which I have not got! :grr:


ooooo whats this??


----------



## jms895

Jess - ask your midwife for the new bounty mag thats out now :)


----------



## lynnikins

Merry Christmas girlies
we had a lovely Christmas even if it was missing some fluffy presents lol, the boys love their presents, EJ is reacting badly to sposies alot now so trying to keep him in cloth as much as possible, and Nate has bad chaffing no matter what i put him in but he doesnt give me enough warning to move onto PT yet although DH seems to want me to try lol (yeah right if he wants to PT now when Nate isnt giving me cues then he can stay home and do it and clean the carpets too )


----------



## jms895

Hope you had a great Xmas Lynn xx

I will post the WNNN this week hun xx


----------



## lynnikins

awesome hun, i have to go to the post office tomorrow since i need to go to the shops for butter and some bits for a lunch we are doing on Tuesday


----------



## mandarhino

Hope everyone had nice Christmases.

We had a really good Christmas and I'm sad to be packing up later today. We fly tomorrow. Hopefully M won't be disappointed when she doesn't get another round of presents today. We had family gatherings on the 25th and 26th so there has been many opportunities for opening presents. 

In other nappy related news I got a Tutto in a swap with someone and it lasted 5 hours on its first outing! My mother didn't attempt to change her whilst minding her. Pretty impressed with it so far, which is good as the new prints are coming out soon. 

And M slept from 8-6:30am last night which is the first time she's slept through in months. What a shame the travelling will disrupt her sleep again for ages.


----------



## modo

Eala said:


> Merry Christmas everyone, to you, your families, and your lovely little ones! :D
> 
> Modo, that's great that the Flips are working so well for you :) I like Itti Bitti, I've only used the D'Lishs (SIO and AIO) and Tutto though, never tried the Bitti Boo. They are lovely trim nappies. Until I discovered Bambootys (which work so well for us), they were the nappies that I sent with LO to my childminder, as they were just foolproof :)

Thanks for the advice :thumbup: Still using the one flip and going out of my mind waiting for the post to start coming again on Wed:dohh: Hopefully I should be getting the other diapers. 

Bobby just loves to poo in the flip (everyday without fail:dohh:). After washing it today and putting it back on him, Bobby figured out how to hold the sippy cup and drank loads of water. Of course he pooed again! 

I decided I should eventually aim to stop using the disposables altogether. I am looking into some bambootys as you suggested to use at night.


----------



## Eala

I think they do um... Easy Nights they're called. Cheeks and Cherries (www.cheeksandcherries.co.uk) have Bambootys on 3 for 2 at the moment :thumbup:

I've not tried Bambootys overnight (we have the day nappies) but I'm fairly sure at least one other Mum on here has, and has said that they are great. I could see that they would be, going by how well we get on with the day ones :)

For night-time, we use a 2-part system of a Wee Notions Night Notion (bamboo velour) with a wool soaker (or longies) on top. Has never failed us yet :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

I think for my sanity then im going cloth with EJ as full time as possible and i'll stick with sposies on Nate as he is getting bad chaffing on his thighs from every cloth nappy ive put him in and his bum cant handle going back and forth but EJ is way more sensitive and even a sposie overnight gives him rash so i'll be buying nappies for him to go full time with cloth, it wont be many more months till i have Nate potty trained anyway, and im not going to use pull ups on him im gonna use cloth training pants as i'll use them again for EJ later, its just such a pain to get Nate to stay still enough for cloth and to not take it off again the min he stands up its just not worth fighting with him over it
oh well at least with the other half of my stash freed up from his bum then i'll be able to use them on EJ ( excepting the toddler size ones )


----------



## Mynx

Hey ladies! Hope everyone had a lovely Christmas :D 
We stayed at the Inlaws from Christmas Eve till yesterday and had a lovely fairly quiet Christmas. Evie got totally spoilt and I didnt have to cook :happydance: 

Also, I got engaged!!! OH proposed over a year ago but hadnt got round to gettng a ring (Evie was a couple of weeks old so it kinda got put on the back burner) but we're finally officially engaged now :happydance: 
We're hoping to get married as soon as money allows which at this rate wont be till 2012 sometime!!


----------



## Eala

Yay, congratulations Mynx!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats hunni awesome news,


----------



## jms895

Congrats Mynx :)


----------



## mommy43

congratulations


----------



## Jetters

what's the difference between WNNN and WNNL?


----------



## mandarhino

congrats Mynx! 

I'd say just have a cheapo wedding. Ours was less than £2,000 all in including clothes and that included a party for 60 odd people in a pub function room, with buffet food. Had it been downsized a bit more it would have been way cheaper. We had the party the day after the wedding and just went out to dinner with our wedding party - immediate family plus best man / woman. Was really nice doing it that way - no pressure either as it was super casual. 

Jetters - I think WNNL might be day nappies for heavy wetters? I'm not sure though.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Mynx :D
Mandarhino i may be looking to you for some tips! Were trying to do a wedding on 1k-1.5k in the next year or so.


----------



## xerinx

Jetters wnnl only have 1 fold over insert so 4 layers and wnnn new version have a 6 layer insert that goes into a pocket and a 4 layer insert that sits on top, older wnnn have a flat insert you fold over and a normal insert you popper to it (hope that kinda makes sense?)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah hun they have less insert substance lol you would want WNNN for Kia at night defo lol a WNNL wouldnt last to him lol its just a fitted really


----------



## Eala

The way I think of it basically is that the WNNL is a day nappy and the WNNN is a night nappy, but both are fitteds :)


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> congrats Mynx!
> 
> *I'd say just have a cheapo wedding. Ours was less than £2,000 all in including clothes and that included a party for 60 odd people in a pub function room, with buffet food. Had it been downsized a bit more it would have been way cheaper. We had the party the day after the wedding and just went out to dinner with our wedding party - immediate family plus best man / woman. Was really nice doing it that way - no pressure either as it was super casual.
> *
> Jetters - I think WNNL might be day nappies for heavy wetters? I'm not sure though.

You know what, that sounds exactly how we'd like it! We dont want any big fuss to be honest. We're getting too old for all that :rofl: Also, we just cant justify spending silly amounts of money that we dont have on one day. Of course if we won the Lottery then that would be a different story!! But as it stands, we were also looking to spend about 2k on the big day, so AG wont be the only one after some tips :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

our wedding came in at about £500 (£2K all up including my visa stuff but that wasnt really wedding ) 

My dress was brought in sweden off the rack in a sale lol and wasnt a tailored wedding dress , i did my own flowers it cost me under £40 for all of them, we didnt shell out money on a photographer just had our friends upload all the pics they took onto our laptop before they left the pub, pub room was £10 hire for the night , they did the decorating and everyone paid for their own meal and drinks, we used friends cars and it was great biggest cost on the day was on the actual venue for the event and papers from it lol having a simple leagal ceremony at the registry office , we had about 40 guests for memory and the boys got their suit hire discount caus the groom was a student lol


----------



## Mynx

Wow that's amazing! £500! Just goes to show that it really can be done and it still be a fab day :thumbup: 
I'm actually quite excited about that now lol... we might actually be able to get married next year if we can do it that cheaply :lol:


----------



## Elphaba

Hope everyone had a great Christmas!

Congrats on your engagement Mynx - how exciting!! As the others have, said you certainly don't have to spend a lot. I got my dress from eBay (second hand but brilliant condition and as seller was same height as me, I didn't need to get it altered!) and my shoes as well (new).

Our cake was from M&S - three tiers, one choc, one sponge and one fruit cake all iced in white so they look the same before being cut. I bought some ribbon to match our colour scheme and a simple flower decoration for the top and it looked pretty elegant. As M&S had a 'buy two tiers, get the smallest free' offer at the time and we also had had some M&S vouchers from someone when we got engaged, our cake (including accessories/decs) only cost us about £35.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah its easy enough to do it on a budget you just got to realise theres alot of wedding stuff you dont "need" to still have a good time


----------



## mandarhino

I think not having a professional photographer and a full on wedding dress will save a lot of money. 

Our costs were mainly food for people plus many bottles of free wine at the bar. My father did the photos along with other friends at the party. We didn't have a cake! I got the flowers the day before so I didn't get what I originally planned but they were still pretty. We had bunches of Sweet William that my Mum picked up at a market stall to decorate the pub room. 

My dress, which was red silk, was about £200 new. My husband got his suit at the Paul Smith sale shop, so it was priceyish but he's since used it as his interview suit for jobs so it has had a lot of use. 

Is totally doable to do a nice cheap wedding. Plus it is more fun since you don't stress about having to have everything perfect since you're spending a fortune. 

I had a friend at work who's wedding was like a military operation in its planning. And cost over £20k.


----------



## Elphaba

mandarhino said:


> I think not having a professional photographer and a full on wedding dress will save a lot of money.

Definitely. Though I would say be careful who you entrust the photos to. We got FIL to do them instead of paying to have them done and they were rubbish :cry:. Whilst I'm glad we didn't fork out hundreds of pounds, it does make me sad that I have no photos that I like of our wedding.


----------



## jms895

Wow when I get married you lot can be my wedding planners for the budget :thumbup:

Everyone ok?

I am sooooo ready to have this baby now :dohh:


----------



## Mynx

We'll be asking a couple of our friends who have decent cameras to take plenty of piccies so if one set dont come out nice then we have a back up ;) 
As for my dress, I certainly wont be going mad on that, I was thinking along the £150-£200 price range at the very most!


----------



## henny

We paid for a photographer at £800 and the pics were brilliant, money well spent. A friend had her uncle do her photos and 4yrs later she still doesnt have them and I think he has lost the SD card.
My dress was £90 from monsoon sale :)


----------



## Lliena

Yey I am back home in Stafford after spending xmas at the inlaws, cant wait to sleep in my own bed!!

Congrats Minx :D


----------



## mandarhino

I know the feeling Lilena. We got back yesterday morning. Jet lag is a killer though. 

M has finally gained some weight! :dance: I was starting to panic as she hadn't put on any weight in nine months. She was around 22 lbs at 9 months and 22 lbs at 18 months - going from 91-98th down to around the 25th centiles. However, following 3 weeks at my parents she was 24 lbs at the end of the visit. Phew. 

Not gaining weight for that period of time would probably be classed as failure to thrive, which I could see wasn't the case as she was doing fine in everything else and she's probably more advanced than normal in some things such as speaking. So I was going to take her in for tests had she not put on weight. But I think I won't bother now.


----------



## Eala

Yay Manda! That's brilliant that she has put on some weight, go M :dance:

Anyone up to anything for Hogmanay? We are being terribly boring and doing nothing at all, except for maybe a couple of drinks once LO is in bed :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

I want to order Japanese takeaway but that doesn't count as excitement. May well have a toddler up with us for most of the evening. Last night we put her down at 10:15 but then she woke up 30 minutes later and it took till 11:30 to get her fully down again. This is the hardest its been trying to get her back on UK time. Least I've got a few more days before I'm back at work.


----------



## Lliena

We arent doing anything as James in on call. Off out to get Avalon a highchair in a short while. Shes nowhere near ready to eat but shes curious and wanting to sit and watch at dinner time so I figure now is a good time to get one :D


----------



## Jetters

^ yeah! what's he on call for, what does he do? Kia loves the new highchair, he can't sit up yet so he was all over the place in the Ikea one, now he's supported :D

We're staying in tonight and three of my best mates are coming over with rubbish food to watch movies- which is how I spent most of 2010, really, with them- so it's a perfect end :)


----------



## Mynx

We're not up to anything either. Same as every evening lol! Altho we might add a tipple or two to the mix, just to make it different :haha:
My eldest will be out with her mates, so I'm hoping she doesnt come in at 3am and throw up everywhere (I have a puking phobia) cos I will not be a happy bunny!!


----------



## lynnikins

im out in town tonight, making sure the people out partying dont get themselves into trouble lol fun fun lol just got back from meeting Olivia and catching up with Jess and saw Sarah while i was there too,


----------



## Jetters

Since I broke up with G, and now there's no more babies on my horizon, i've sold ALL of Kia's newborn nappies- including all of his custom WNs :-(

It really upset me! BUT to make myself feel better I just bought 5 new WNs :happydance: a WNNN, a WNNL, one large WNSS, one aplix WNOS and one poppers WNOS! Hahahaha! 


Aaaaaaaaaand I sold all of those nappies I destashed a few days ago so I bought myself this changing bag, I am TOTALLY overexcited:
https://www.thatcuteage.com/p3222-Ju-Ju-Be-BFF-Shadow-Waltz?src=gBase

I was gutted I had to sell my beloved Ju Ju Be-All, but it totally clashed with my custom bugaboo covers and after I stopped bf'ing and switched to formula I couldn't fit bottles in there with the nappies :dohh: this new BFF is MUCH bigger, and has straps to convert it to a backpack too so I can wear it with my sling, wooohooo!!!


----------



## Jetters

Hope you had a great time Lynn, I definitely want to come on the next visit xxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

After seeing that bag jetters i reaaaally want to see your pram :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Jetters said:


> Hope you had a great time Lynn, I definitely want to come on the next visit xxx

Ooo I'd like to tag along too if that's ok? x


----------



## mandarhino

That bag is really, really pretty Jetters. 

C&C is having a massive sale but there's nothing I want. BOO. But anyone looking for cheap Issys should get themselves over there.


----------



## lynnikins

Jess and me discussed it and we figured we should plan something for mid Jan where we can all get to easily enough lol and possibly the Feb Babyshow but thats the weekend prior to our flight out to NZ so i might not make that one


----------



## Eala

I felt the exact same, Manda! I was all excited, but I don't want "day baby" Issys :( I wondered about getting more 3 for 2 Bambootys and getting some large, but Roo is still very secure in the mediums :dohh:

I am so jealous of all you Southerners who are getting to meet Jessa and Livvy! Give them both big cuddles from me and Roo please!! :D


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> ^ yeah! what's he on call for, what does he do? Kia loves the new highchair, he can't sit up yet so he was all over the place in the Ikea one, now he's supported :D
> 
> We're staying in tonight and three of my best mates are coming over with rubbish food to watch movies- which is how I spent most of 2010, really, with them- so it's a perfect end :)

He is a customer services manager and works for London Midland, so he has to be on the end of the phone incase there are any problems etc nd then he can go and sort them out. They take it in turns so he only does 1 in 4 weekends :)

Nice changing bag :D


----------



## jessabella

Jetters said:


> Since I broke up with G, and now there's no more babies on my horizon, i've sold ALL of Kia's newborn nappies- including all of his custom WNs :-(
> 
> It really upset me! BUT to make myself feel better I just bought 5 new WNs :happydance: a WNNN, a WNNL, one large WNSS, one aplix WNOS and one poppers WNOS! Hahahaha!
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaaand I sold all of those nappies I destashed a few days ago so I bought myself this changing bag, I am TOTALLY overexcited:
> https://www.thatcuteage.com/p3222-Ju-Ju-Be-BFF-Shadow-Waltz?src=gBase
> 
> I was gutted I had to sell my beloved Ju Ju Be-All, but it totally clashed with my custom bugaboo covers and after I stopped bf'ing and switched to formula I couldn't fit bottles in there with the nappies :dohh: this new BFF is MUCH bigger, and has straps to convert it to a backpack too so I can wear it with my sling, wooohooo!!!


I really like that bag..the style that is ..and I like the straps that convert as I want something I can wear with sling too..but I dont like the patterns on them :(


----------



## jessabella

Eala said:


> I felt the exact same, Manda! I was all excited, but I don't want "day baby" Issys :( I wondered about getting more 3 for 2 Bambootys and getting some large, but Roo is still very secure in the mediums :dohh:
> 
> I am so jealous of all you Southerners who are getting to meet Jessa and Livvy! Give them both big cuddles from me and Roo please!! :D

dont worry eala...were comming to you!! :happydance:


----------



## Eala

jessabella said:


> dont worry eala...were comming to you!! :happydance:

:dance: :dance: :dance:


----------



## dougie

Congrats to Jade, she has had her little boy!


----------



## mandarhino

Excellent news Jade - that's JMS?

New Years resolution will be to stay away from online shops. I have bought far too much in the sales. :blush: This includes one of M's 3rd birthday presents, which is an amazing petticoat ruffle skirt. Oh dearie me. No nappies though. Am holding my fire till the new Ittis are out.


----------



## Eala

That's wonderful news! Congratulations Jade! :dance:


----------



## jms895

Hi ladies, I now have 2 gorgeous boys! :)

Alexander was born at 9.55pm last night :)

I had a water birth with gas and air, it was fab!


----------



## Lliena

:D So happy for you hun!


----------



## Hayley90

Girlies... when are the new ittis released over here? Im trying to be good and save for a few if i can get in quick enough, but i dont know how long i've gotta wait :lol: x


----------



## mandarhino

Early January I've heard but that's going by Itti's FB page. Think they are being released in Oz & Uk at the same timeish. 

JMS - that sounds great. Glad the birth went well and Alexander is a great name.


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations, Jade! And welcome, Alexander!


----------



## Eala

Aww, what a lovely name :) Welcome to the world, Alexander!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations! :D

Love the name ;)


----------



## mommy43

congratulations


----------



## lynnikins

congrats welcome to the world little man

just a exciting moment for me i brought a TBEFV2 and it worked great for me lol not sure how long it will last EJ as the aplix tabs are quite wide apart but still have some to go so will see lol


----------



## Mynx

V2s are fab! I love mine :cloud9:


----------



## modo

I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am still new at this :)

I have an issy bear nappy that has been washed but is still stained. Is there anything I can do to get rid of it? I would usually use vanish spray on stained items but I don't know if that's good for the nappy. 

Any advice would be appreciated :flower:


----------



## Lliena

I sprayed mine and it got it out, just dont do it too often ;)


----------



## modo

So I can spray it with vanish then wash it?

Thanks!


----------



## Lliena

Yep thats what I do :D


----------



## lynnikins

you can buy vanish bars which are ok for use or ecover bleach also works, personally i have napisan made up to a liquid and use a bit of that and it works fine i just make sure i rinse it off the PUL or dont let it get on it


----------



## nervouspains

Oh I just wanted to congratulate Jade on here too :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## mommy43

i add a tsp of ecover laundry bleach to all my nappy washes ive only ever had 2 stains 1 on a tots bots which sunned out n other today on a booster but shes having horrible nappies atm so im not surprised


----------



## lynnikins

i just sun them out tbh i find it annoying to have to go through them before putting them in the machine so much easier just to empty the bucket in in one go lol


----------



## Jetters

...and I don't do anything at all! :rofl:

No sun/vanish etc here, stains don't bother me.


----------



## mommy43

sorry completely ot but izzy started crawling today on all fours:happydance: shes comando crawled up till now 
todays been a nightmare coz she can pull herself up too n now shes up on all fours she can reach everything to pull herself up shes not very steady when shes up n dosent always remember to hang on ive spent all day following her but i love it:cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

well done, EJ only started doing that today lol hes been dragging himself around on his stomach for months lol but figured there was less rub on his bare tummy if he lifted it off the ground lol,
its so exciting when they learn new things


----------



## modo

First night in a cloth diaper. Wish me luck!

Its an issy bear diaper with the day and nighttime inserts snapped together (I hope that's right!). 

What could go wrong? If he leaks he will wake up right? Hopefully he won't! I have never tried the diaper with its night insert before.

I feel pretty nervous...


----------



## 20andpregnant

Hi :) I really want to use cloth nappies but I'm unsure how to use them. My mum keeps saying disposable is better (although she's never used cloth) but I really want to be more eco. 
Any hints, advice on what to do and what ones are good to buy?? I'm starting to panic a little now as I need to start buying stuff for LO :p 
Thanks! :) xxxx


----------



## jms895

Good luck Modo, we use those :)

20andPregnant - you could buy a cheapy one or two from ebay or a used one from here and see what you think?


----------



## mandarhino

20andpregnant - Bumgenius work for a lot of people. You could pick up some used ones to try. Or a lot of people seem to have success with the Ebay cheapies. Just don't buy loads of a certain type until you're sure they'll fit your LO. 

Modo - I use Issys at night and they work well. I use a fleece over top to be extra safe about leaks. 

So new Itti patterns - I think I want 3 of them. And then, then I will be stash happy. Going to take a picture of my stash this evening I think as I picked up some nappies today that I bought ages ago. They were waiting for me at work. But first I have to wait till the laundry load is finished.


----------



## modo

Happy to report that there was no leakage! The Issy managed to contain a whole nights worth of pee and a big poo for good measure :D

I want to buy more of them but they are not on C&C anymore...

Does anyone use the bum genius or flips overnight with the bamboo inserts?


----------



## lynnikins

20andpregnant

congrats hunni, cloth can be fun and pretty but also can be hard work till you find the right nappy for your baby, theres loads out there to try and lots of pretty ones, your mum is probably still thinking terry cloths with pins and soaking and boil washing them and using them with plastic pants as thats what was commonly around 20+years ago ( i used them on my own brother and sister 13-11 yrs ago ) 
there are newer systems out there alot easier to use and no pins in sight and very few wet buckets too lol

have a look around and do some research and try a few different kinds there are trail packs avalible from Little Pants's shop and several other online nappy retaliers and advisors so do consider that or buying secondhand is another way to try and see if you like something before spending loads buying new


----------



## Arcanegirl

modo said:


> Happy to report that there was no leakage! The Issy managed to contain a whole nights worth of pee and a big poo for good measure :D
> 
> I want to buy more of them but they are not on C&C anymore...
> 
> Does anyone use the bum genius or flips overnight with the bamboo inserts?

the Issys are still there? Or do you mean the night time ones?
All Issys come as standard with both inserts to switch between day and night :)


----------



## jms895

Issys are still on CandC I think! :)

I cant fail them and use them every night now


----------



## mommy43

yep issys are still on c&c ive been looking:)


----------



## modo

I meant the night time minky ones. I emailed C&C and I was told that they are all gone now and as they are handmade in small quantities they are not sure when they will have them again :(. 

I bought a whole bunch of day time cotton issys and they all have nightime inserts. Do they work as nighttime nappies? Some sites I have been on suggest that they "wick" (still not sure what that means!) and the minky ones work better overnight. 

Do you know if the flips or bum genius work as night nappies (with the bamboo insert)?

Sorry for all the questions!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im going to try an issy for a night nappy. I got one off c&c last night. :thumbup:

Wicking is just when fluid moves through fabric onto fabric I think. So if a vest is snug around the nappy and the nappy is full then the fluid will pass through the fabrics onto the vest. Like photosythesis but on nappies. Or at least thats what I believe wicking is :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

They are more prone to wicking, but dont always. They havent when weve used them as night nappies :)


----------



## Eala

I hate the Day baby issys. Don't know if it's the one I've got or the way I put it on, but no matter what I do, I always get wicking. Does my nut in, to the point where she hasn't had her "owls" Issy on in months. I should sell it really :rofl:

If you get a Day baby one, you could always try it out during the day first to see how you get on with it? :)


----------



## lynnikins

modo said:


> I meant the night time minky ones. I emailed C&C and I was told that they are all gone now and as they are handmade in small quantities they are not sure when they will have them again :(.
> 
> I bought a whole bunch of day time cotton issys and they all have nightime inserts. Do they work as nighttime nappies? Some sites I have been on suggest that they "wick" (still not sure what that means!) and the minky ones work better overnight.
> 
> Do you know if the flips or bum genius work as night nappies (with the bamboo insert)?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions!

how big is your LO? caus i am selling a Med WNNN in really good condition it goes up to 25ish lbs but i can still get it on my 28lb baby with no real problems just moving into larges now as the rise comes up a bit short on him


----------



## modo

I haven't had him weighed for 2 months (he was 20lbs then) but I generally get him the larges. How much are you selling the nappy for?


----------



## lynnikins

was looking for £12 including fees and postage


----------



## dougie

Hello Ladies!

I'm really excited, I need to tell someone!
Today I got offered a job at Fill Your Pants HQ! A job that I have accepted! I haven't heard back from Laura yet but I am SUPER excited!
How cool is that!

Woooohoooo!


----------



## mandarhino

Very exciting. Congratulations Dougie. What type of work will you be doing?

I've used day Issys at night with both inserts with success. I use a fleece wrap over top as well.


----------



## mandarhino

Very exciting. Congratulations Dougie. What type of work will you be doing?

I've used day Issys at night with both inserts with success. I use a fleece wrap over top as well.


----------



## lynnikins

wow thats cool lol been looking into becoming a fyp guru but it will have to wait till im back from australia in april


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh wow, congrats :D


----------



## dougie

Thanks Ladies!
I will be doing mainly customer service type stuff, answering all your emails and phonecalls! And liaising with distributors and things like that. And probably just being a 'go to' for Laura. Oh and keeping Facebook and the blog up to date too! :) 

I am so excited, it will be good fun I'm sure, and Louie gets on so well with Laura's little boy!


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Dougie, that's fantastic!!!! :D :dance:


----------



## Mynx

Yay congrats Dougie! :happydance: 
Nice to hear some good news tonight.


----------



## mandarhino

That sounds great dougie.


----------



## Lliena

Well done Dougie thats ace news :D


----------



## Elphaba

Congratulations, Dougie!


----------



## Jetters

Awesome, Dougie!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Evening ladies. Hope everyone is good. I've been a bit absent recently as i have been concentrating on working things out with albert's dad. I think it might actually work!

A seems to be getting nappy rash :( i think i'm getting build up in his nappies as the washing machine here is well old. Does anyone know the best way to get the machine clean? And strip wash without a million rinses?


----------



## Mynx

The latest strip wash I did was with a dishwasher tablet. Just a regular tab, no fancy wraps or red balls or anything. I got some cheapie own brand ones from Waitrose and that seemed to work well. 
I did a prewash, then a 60 degree wash, then an extra rinse... and then another extra rinse just to be sure but they didnt really need the extra, extra rinse tbh. 
As for stripping the machine, I have no idea really.. I often run an empty machine with a full dose of detergent and on the hottest setting (90 degree for ours) and just leave it running. That seems to do the trick :thumbup: 

Someone else may be able to give you some better advice tho or have better ways of doing both! 

Btw hun, nice to see you around again :) And good news about you possibly working things out with A's daddy... if you're happy then that's the main thing :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Think i'll give the dishwasher tab a go, thanks Nix :thumbup:

I've missed nappy chat! With him needing to be in sposies for the rash and the curfuffle of christmas and new year i feel like i've been neglecting my nappies :haha: i am going to keep him in sposies for nights though... i can't seem to get it right now pop-ins don't fit and A's dad (feels weird typing OH!) isn't really keen on cosleeping, let alone when it gets a bit damp :rofl: he is so un-natural parenting but it is actually quite good that he brings me back down to earth sometimes. Just hoping he means everything he's said and i don't get hurt again!


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey Ladies!
I havent been in here in ages.
I am having some pee problems
ALL my nappies smell of pee sooo strong.
I have done a dishwashing tab vinegar and water soak
I neeeeeed some help!


----------



## jms895

dougie said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I'm really excited, I need to tell someone!
> Today I got offered a job at Fill Your Pants HQ! A job that I have accepted! I haven't heard back from Laura yet but I am SUPER excited!
> How cool is that!
> 
> Woooohoooo!

Wow congratulations! That is brilliant news xx



lynnikins said:


> wow thats cool lol been looking into becoming a fyp guru but it will have to wait till im back from australia in april

When do you go hun? Did you get the nappy xx



Dopeyjopey said:


> Evening ladies. Hope everyone is good. I've been a bit absent recently as i have been concentrating on working things out with albert's dad. I think it might actually work!
> 
> A seems to be getting nappy rash :( i think i'm getting build up in his nappies as the washing machine here is well old. Does anyone know the best way to get the machine clean? And strip wash without a million rinses?

I do a 90 wash with a full load of bio and some soda crystals! Amazing how much gunk it clears round the rim xx



Callie-xoxox said:


> Hey Ladies!
> I havent been in here in ages.
> I am having some pee problems
> ALL my nappies smell of pee sooo strong.
> I have done a dishwashing tab vinegar and water soak
> I neeeeeed some help!

Maybe give the washer a rinse and clean out? Did you wash then do a strup wash? Could be strong smelling wee which caine has at the mo too from teething and refusing to drink much x


----------



## lynnikins

jms yes i got the nappy hun EJ wore it last night as i was waiting on his clean night time nappys to dry lol , 
we leave 21st of Feb eekk thats like 6 wks away now


----------



## wild2011

Hello ladies, can i come and join in, :)

im on trial with my youngest daughter at the momment, with many thanks to jms :cloud9: 

im totally in love with them, and wish i had started with my first, now buying a supply of AIO, mixture of brands including some cheapies for now as im hoping she will be potty trained soon, then i intend on continuing with my next Lo in the summer. very very excited.

any recommendations on affordable, AIO's are much appreciated, 


anybody have any experience with little lamb nightime boosters? she's wee's alot through the night.

also considering getting some little lamb bamboo in sizes as aposed to straight into AIO, they any good?

x


----------



## modo

Congratulations Dougie:happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

Ebay cheapies are normally Pockets even though often advertised as AIOs and come with a microfibre insert for them , AIO's like totsbots easyfits dont need a booster or insert in most cases although alot of people find for toddlers they do need to boost them,
it depends if you want nappies to go through from birth to potty training or if you will be using sized nappies most people need sized nappies for newborn/small anyway as BTPs can be very bulky on little babies 
im a pockets user mainly as they have better drying time than AIO's and use fuzzibunz mainly


----------



## wild2011

hmm ok so the ones ive purchased are with inserts, so most prob pockets, will deffo be needing some really ultra absorb inners for sienna, as far as the baby goes, i'll prob use disposables for a few weeks then i was going to go onto little lamb bamboo just in size one, then hoping to go onto the pocket ones ive got, with booster etc when nec, will trial and error on others as i go along, but didnt want to outlay a load to start with.

im trying to sort some really good liners or boosters first before i try her through the night, and im hoping to not have to buy anymore disposables after this last packets all out.

off to look at fuzzibunz ...this is addictive lol


----------



## lynnikins

for nights your best for your toddler at least to go with a proper nighttime nappy
you should be fine with MF inserts for your pockets if you boost them with something like a little lamb bamboo insert/booster which come in 2 sizes i think they are 10 for £12 or something on ebay, 
i just use cotton prefolds ( which i already had ) to boost my pockets its a bit bulkier but means i havent had to go out and buy new boosters lol and i can use them as prefolds too lol,


----------



## wild2011

ive got the little lamb boosters on watching on ebay, was wanting to check if they were ok before buying, so ill go ahead with some of them, whats MF inserts? sorry im still trying to get ym head round it lol 

i didnt realise there were night time ones, id only come across nighttime inserts. :S

and thanks uve been a great help x


----------



## lynnikins

mf is just short for microfibre which is what the inserts of alot of pocket nappies are made of


----------



## wild2011

aha ok, got u now lol, do u use different nappies for the night >?


----------



## lynnikins

yes i use WeeNotions NightNotions or EllasHouse Bumhuggers with a wrap overtop as they are fitted nappies so no waterproof layer, im working on knitting some wool covers though just need more wool


----------



## wild2011

sounds like fun! would love to see some pics when u get them done!:D


----------



## lynnikins

lol i think there are some pics of one of the girls little boys wearing wool longies in the photos thread thats pinned at the top of the forum hun


----------



## jms895

Pip Weenotions is sooooo addictive!! :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

uve started something Jade, i may never forgive you for this and ull have dh to answer to :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol what he dont know wont hurt him :rofl:


----------



## wild2011

he's actually all for them suprisingly, and wishes as i do that i started years ago, sil will be thrilled when we go over on hols, she loves them lol. dh thinks sienna is adorable in the cushie tushie jade, gosh it takes ages to dry tho :O lol


----------



## KatienSam

Hi :hi: I'm after help on these fluffy bums please :flower: I just don't get it! I'm looking at all in one nappies at the moment. Just looking at ordering one or two to try out on my daughter (22 months) while we progress onto potty training then will want to use on bump once she is here and settled xx

Can anyone recommend a couple to try for a fluffy bum virgin please! My daughter has quite squiggy poo still so my concern is cleaning the poo's lol x


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm just popping in to spread the word about BnBs Got Talent in GS :) come and vote! (for meeeeeee :rofl:)


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> I'm just popping in to spread the word about BnBs Got Talent in GS :) come and vote! (for meeeeeee :rofl:)

Wow your really good :D Have voted for you!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Thanks Emma. I don't really go in GS that much so people don't know me well enough to vote :cry: :haha:

I'm glad to say A and I are back in full time cloth. I hope his bum doesn't get too sore again!


----------



## Jetters

i'm voting for you, whatever it is :D


----------



## modo

Voted for you as well! Good luck you have a lovely voice :thumbup:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, thanks guys :)

Jetters, it is a competition in girly sanctuary x


----------



## Lliena

Dopeyjopey said:


> Thanks Emma. I don't really go in GS that much so people don't know me well enough to vote :cry: :haha:
> 
> I'm glad to say A and I are back in full time cloth. I hope his bum doesn't get too sore again!

Yey for full time fluff again :happydance:

I bit the bullet and ordered one of the new gen-y wraps from fill your pants, now I need a fitted to go under it lol!


----------



## Jetters

get a bitti boo they are amaaaaazing :D mega absorbant! or a tb stretchy x


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> get a bitti boo they are amaaaaazing :D mega absorbant! or a tb stretchy x

Yeah but the fit of ittis isnt right for us, so im assuming bitti boos will be same?


----------



## henny

Hi :hi: not been in here for quite awhile.
Are bitti boos the same design as the ittis? cause ittis do not fit lo very well so I too was wondering if the fits were the same.


----------



## Jetters

Wellll it's tricky to explain. Boos are the same size and shape as itti d'lishs. But cos they're fitteds, and going to be covered with a wrap or soaker or whatever, the fit isn't as important... does that make sense?

Like for us, we get horrid wing droop with large ittis. But when we use Boos, I just miss out a popper so it's a bit scrunched each side but fits better then pull on a soaker!! But I wouldn't do that with a d'lish cos it wouldn't look right :lol:

When we're home playing, on his play mat or whatever, most of the time he's just hanging out in a boo- I like that his butt can breathe! And then when the wetness starts to soak through I pull a fleece soaker on top and he can wear it for a few more hours.


----------



## xerinx

I started knitting logan some longies last night and im half done :happydance:

Im testing out using acrylic yarn as from what ive read it works like fleece (means no lanolising and they can be washed in the machine!)... and if it does then that means i dont have to spend so much on wool!!


----------



## lynnikins

let me know how it works hun caus i have tons of acrylic yarn around


----------



## xerinx

I will let you know hun :D

From what ive read online they should work .. should have these done by sunday for testing!


----------



## Mynx

As you know Erin, I'd like to know too! I have a good few balls of acrylic laying around that could do with being knitted up into something useful. 

How are you finding that pattern for the longies? Are you using the one I linked for you?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Erin, i just saw your message with the pic of the longies. They look great :)

I am so going to be on the scrounge to all you knitters to make me stuff :haha: or i might be less cheeky and teach myself how to do it myself!


----------



## xerinx

Yea mynx am doing the pattern you sent me.... its really simple! Have done one side and done the ribbing on the other side so far will get knitting tonight when oh is playing some game!! 

Ive just been shopping and made him buy me a tassimo coffee machine and i must say yummy yummy!!

Im trying to distract myself today as AF is due and hasnt arrived and all the tests ive done so far have confused me!!


----------



## Mynx

Mine was due on Sunday, still no sign of it! I did a pg test a couple of days ago but it was :bfn: 
Not that we're trying, OH had the snip in Feb and was given the all clear in April lol! :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

^ lol a MIA period! Mine is too, dunno when it'll come back after the MC?


----------



## xerinx

We are trying, ive done tests since tues :shy: So far ive had a few with really feint lines on so probably evaps so im kinda in limbo!!

Heres one of them- https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/501005-prob-evap-but-heres-my-test.html

So i dunno what to think at the min!!


----------



## Jetters

What's an evap erin?? I thought I saw a line on the top one but not sure!


----------



## xerinx

An evap appears sometimes when the test is drying and can look like a false positive, although most evaps are grey and dont have any colour to them and normally appear after the time is elasped for reading the test. 

That line appeared in front of my eyes so im unsure! Had another similar one this morning too :S


----------



## Mynx

1st line looked pretty pink to me hun :thumbup: 

Jetters, I had no idea you'd gone thru a MMC hun, I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

:hugs: jetters. I didn't know you'd had a MMC.

Erin, i think i see a pink line in the second pic :flower:


----------



## xerinx

Well ive just done another test and its come up with a feint line too so im still none the wiser!!

Just wish AF would come or these bloody lines would show themselves proper!!


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters really sorry to hear about your MMC.:hugs:

Erin hope the line turns pink. 

Had a dull, dull day today as it was raining and I was too wimpy to leave the house. Thankfully M is now old enough to have more exciting toys that are fun for me to play with. She's really into her Lego duplo and wooden train set at the moment as well as drawing. I am forever being called upon to draw pictures of 'mummy', 'daddy', 'm', 'nanny', etc. 

She has covered her little table in crayon and has even coloured under the table and all over the legs. I keep walking into the kitchen and seeing her under the table colouring diligently on the underside of the table and chatting to herself about what she's drawing. :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Hee-hee. I ordered a nappy off a seller on Etsy a couple of months ago - arrived end October I think. It didn't work for me so I sold it on after two wears. I think it has now been through at least 4 other owners since then. I've just seen it up for sale again. It is a cursed nappy it seems, not working for anybody.


----------



## Eala

Manda - you had me giggling at the cursed nappy!

Jetters, I didn't know about the MMC either, I'm really sorry :hugs:

Erin - hope you get a definite result soon :thumbup:

Well I've had a fun day - not! :dohh: Roo had her MMR/3rd Pneumo on Wednesday. Thursday she was mostly ok, little bit grumpy. When we got her this morning she had been sick in her cot, it was everywhere :sick: She kept on being sick throughout the day, was spiking a temp of 38.9, and was just really listless (yet managed to be grumpy too!). She's been a bit better after a 3 hour sleep (from 4pm to 7pm) - normally we wouldn't have let her sleep like that, but she obviously needed it, poor thing :( She's just watching an episode of ITNG, then she's going bath > bed. I made a little rice pudding for her (on the basis that boiled milk and rice are both meant to be good for dicky tummies) and she had some of that, which has stayed down. So fingers crossed!

Just really rotten timing, as she was meant to be staying overnight with my parents tonight so that DH and I could have a night round at our friends. Not the end of the world, there will be other nights and obviously Roo is way more important. Just slightly disappointed :blush:

Anyways, hope the other Fluffy Bumlets are doing ok :)


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Roo. Hope she's better tomorrow. Do you think it was a reaction to the vaccine or did she just happen to pick up a stomach bug right after?


----------



## modo

Hope your daughter feels better soon Eala!

Bobby is in a day issy with both day and night inserts in. Thought I should bite the bullet and try it out. Next thing to try will be a little lamb with a wrap then bum genius with the flip organic insert. 

Thank you for all your advice!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, hope roo gets better soon.

It's the final of BnBs Got Talent in GS. It's gotten quite funny now, you should all take a look :)


----------



## Eala

mandarhino said:


> Poor Roo. Hope she's better tomorrow. Do you think it was a reaction to the vaccine or did she just happen to pick up a stomach bug right after?

I'm not really sure :shrug: I had a sniff on the NHS website and it didn't mention vomitting following the MMR, neither did the nurses who gave the vaccine. In fact it seems that normally any reaction is a delayed one, due to the nature of the vaccine. So I'm wondering if it's a reaction to the pneumo, seeing as the first 2 doses didn't sit particularly well with her either. 

Aah well, either way she is sleeping peacefully (put her back down at around 9pm) so fingers well and truly crossed that tomorrow is a better day :) Thank you all for the well wishes :hugs:

Modo - hope your LO does well in the Issy :) Issys with both inserts are our back-up night nappy, and they work well for us :thumbup:

Dopey - I voted for you (don't know if I'm meant to tell you that, but hey, there you go!). Genuinely think you have the best voice, so fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, thanks Eala :blush: i only joined in for a bit of fun because A is the only person who hears me sing now! Bloodbinds is absolutely hilarious though :haha:

A is asleep. On his own. In his cot! I'm so amazed :)


----------



## xerinx

Voted for you Dopeyjopey too :D

Im shattered tonight and just ache :( Im meant to be knitting instead im shooting people on black ops :dohh: Logan went to bed at 5.45 tonight so im praying he stays asleep!! Coz i just want my bed!!!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Erin, do you know which video you used for the knitting on youtube? I might have to give it a go :)


----------



## xerinx

Depends what you wanna learn hun!

I used loads of different ones! 

Do you know how to knit at all?

casting on- (loads of different ways and some patterns need specific cast ons)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y6qgaEhfFM&feature=channel

knit stich-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8kF5JBkjSs

purl stich-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAMD_XpybQY&feature=channel

cast off- (once again loads of different ways)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0plhuwVF4j0


They are the basics a few others are-

most things work in stockinette stich which is justknit one row purl one row ect ect.

You may need to increase/decrease stiches. Decreasing is normally knit or purl 2 stiches together, increasing however there are a few different methods and patterns mostly tell you which way they want you to do it ie knit into the front and back of the stich or yarn over both give different effects too.

Sometimes patterns say use garter stich which is just knitting every row.

Ribbing is normaly knit 2 purl 1 on one row then knit knit 1 purl 2 on the next and so on.

Also other techniques which are more complicated like, short rows (many ways of doing these too, magic loop and cableing.

Do you own any needles?

I have a simple pattern for a hat thats knitting on circular needles if you want it?

Ok so probably a full page there!! If you have any other questions then ask away hun :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Awesome, thanks hun :) 

I don't have any needles yet. Am going to 'borrow' some from my nan! I don't think she has circular ones though so will get some in town at the weekend. The pattern would be great to get me started if you don't mind :)


----------



## xerinx

No probs hun will pm you it now :D


----------



## lynnikins

yas Hugs over the mmc, with my last one i got a positive pregnancy test for Nate 6wks post miscarriage so thats how long it took my body to get back into it lol but i know some girls its taken longer than that.

i though i was in trouble this month till my period arrived in a nasty way this morning (friday morning, i still havent gone to bed ) which was annoying but a relief too as we cant have another right now with our holiday planned


----------



## Mynx

Aunt Flo is still MIA.. that's a week late now :hissy: 
My OH has had the snip and that was back in February! He was given the all clear (no sperm in his samples) in April.. and now a late period? The only time I've ever been late on my period is when I've been pregnant! I did a test when I was 2 days late and it was negative but then again, it wasnt FMU. I might get another test tomorrow and see *bites nails*


----------



## dougie

oooh mynx i hope you get the result you want! :)


----------



## mummy_em

:wave:hi ladies hope every one is well have not been in here for ages due to computer problems i have managed to grab 5 mins here and there but its all sorted now:happydance: xx


----------



## xerinx

Yep mynx mines MIUA too and still no answers :(

But hope you get the answer you want :D

xxx


----------



## jms895

Hope everything is ok Mynx!


----------



## wild2011

i really wish it was a weekday i want my nappies to start arriving, keeping my eyes peeled for bfp's on here too. 

i have my gender scan tomorrow and im a bag of nertves cant seem to keep still lol x Hey Jade! x


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx - I once had a period go MIA for a week for no particular reason. I'm usually really regular too. My last period was also at least 5 days early. Hope the news is good, whatever it is. 

This week will be the first week in cloth at nursery. I bottled it when she started as they looked so freaked by the BG's I brought in to show them. Then her old key worker said it wouldn't be practical to use cloth, but her new one has just said go ahead. So I'm going to bite the bullet and start sending her in cloth. Am thinking Easyfits and BG V3s for the first week or two and then I'll start sending in popper nappies.


----------



## nervouspains

Ooh Mynx, is it ok to feel excited? because I am lol :haha:

Jetters, im so sorry about the mmc, i never knew :cry: xxxx


----------



## Mynx

Lol well I just did another test, and it was negative so I've no idea what's going on there! I am feeling bloated tho and with niggly cramps so AF could well be on her way ;)


----------



## Lliena

Have just ordered a wee notion night notions to try on Avalon as her bambootys seem to be getting really low on the rise! Hope that the wnnn will fit ok im wondering wether to use my gen-y wrap over it or get a pumpkin pants soaker??


----------



## Jetters

Soakers work really well over them and their bums can breeeeeeathe! win win!


----------



## xerinx

Yay i finished my trial longies!!

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs025.snc6/165580_1681668796228_1072823694_31854293_7552934_n.jpg

They arent perfect but not bad for a 1st try!!

Will be testing them tomorrow :D


----------



## nervouspains

Wow Erin they are fab!! Lovely colour xx


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Soakers work really well over them and their bums can breeeeeeathe! win win!

I thought I had read that somewhere :D I think I will order a one then prob in large to make sure it goes over!

Erin- Those look good for a first try!


----------



## xerinx

We use pumpkin pants too over wnnn, we can just about get away with a medium but larges fit better in the rise although huge on waist for him!


----------



## Lliena

I measured her waist and legs and they are nearer the large side of the measurements than the medium. Maybe I will wait till the nappy comes and measure over that. I know when we had a medium when she was younger though it fitted ok.


----------



## lynnikins

im still using a enconobum or other PUL wrap over mine, still more breathable than a sposie


----------



## Lliena

:) I have a gen-y wrap Im gonna try but will order some pumpkin pants too!


----------



## Xaviersmom

I had a lot of free time when I was pregnant and found myself wandering into this section of the board.. DH wanted to use cloth and I made it clear that if we did it would be MY decision since I was the one doing all the work, not him. He is working right now and I am not.

I picked up 4 from ebay from a vendor you guys gave good reviews and have started trying them out on Juliet. Mostly during the day when we are just at home. The rest of the time, I use disposables (we were given several cases when she was born).

Can I join your group.. even if I only use cloth part time? :)


----------



## Elphaba

Absolutely you can, Xaviersmom (my son is called Xavier too)! I'm currently only using them in the day and sposies at night. And have'nt yet braved using cloth outside of the house either, but hoping to get there eventually.

Welcome!!


----------



## Xaviersmom

Elphaba said:


> Absolutely you can, Xaviersmom (my son is called Xavier too)! I'm currently only using them in the day and sposies at night. And have'nt yet braved using cloth outside of the house either, but hoping to get there eventually.
> 
> Welcome!!

I've left the house a couple times with her in cloth only because I wasn't changing her diaper just to leave home. Also, one of our friends uses cloth so I brought Juliet there in cloth.

I'm headed shopping one day this week to a place an hour from home... I'll use sposies for that trip.


----------



## Lliena

Cloth isn't hard to take out with you hun, just pack a spare change of clothes in case it leaks ;) And pop the dirty nappy/nappies in a carrier bag till you get home if you dont have a wet bag!


----------



## mommy43

now ive got in to it i dont find it much different from using sposies i was really worried about taking her out at first too but even when she wore sposies id take spare clothes just in case so its not that different really once you've figured what works for your lo its probably easier :) i love washing my nappies n hanging them up n thats the only real difference maybe im just weird lol


----------



## lynnikins

well right now both my boys are in cloth as we are starting PT with ds1 so using a mix of everything lol but ds2 is 100% in cloth at the moment


----------



## wild2011

i was hoping to know if i could go girly or boyish on newborn fluffys but none the wiser, not been confirmed and though she thought there was some tackle there the cord obstructed, white fluffys here we come lol


----------



## lynnikins

if you are looking for fluffy nappies for newborn then you will want covers for them anyway in most cases so the nappy will be hidden anyway and if you wanted to re-sell after using the small ones then you would find gender netural ones will probably get more interest than pink or blue


----------



## mandarhino

Hello & welcome Xaviersmum. 

Wild2011 - why not go for yellow or orange or there's lots of lovely shades of green out there. Turquoise also gender neutral along with purple, red, black and animal prints. 

Most of my stash is GN mostly because I love bright colours, especially jewel tones and it will be handy when I don't know what sex the next (hypothetical) baby will be.


----------



## Elphaba

Not cloth-related but very excited that Xavier (16 weeks old today) finally learned to roll over this evening!!

https://s189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/?action=view&current=FirstDayRolling100111.mp4


----------



## Lliena

Aw :D

One born every minute starting on ch4 in a min :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh deary me. The lad at the end crying really made me well up!


----------



## Arcanegirl

me too :cry:


----------



## dougie

bless him he was really going for it, he seemed quite sweet really

the screaming lady reminded me of myself a little bit, although I wasn't quite that bad! The way she went 'ep-i-dur-al' panting it then really impatient for it, I was totally like that!


----------



## lynnikins

lol sounds like it was fun, we dont have a tv anymore and i was out last night anyway lol


----------



## Eala

I sometimes feel like the only person in the world who has zero interest in watching One Born Every Minute :rofl: I swear, every other FB status on my wall last night was about some woman screaming and swearing or something :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Oh, and on a separate note... my Poshbugs finally arrived yesterday :wohoo:

Thanks Jetters for chasing things up for me :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

i have zero interest Eala hence why we got rid of our tv lol caus trash like that was taking up time we could have used otherwise


----------



## Jetters

Yay Eala:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala said:


> Oh, and on a separate note... my Poshbugs finally arrived yesterday :wohoo:
> 
> Thanks Jetters for chasing things up for me :hugs:

Mine arrived today :D thankyou too :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Yay! Glad for you both. xxx


----------



## Lliena

Yas where did you get those badges in your sig?:)


----------



## Jetters

One I snicked from vegansmama (I think!) and the other one from a girl on another messageboard I go on :rofl: steal away!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> One I snicked from vegansmama (I think!) and the other one from a girl on another messageboard I go on :rofl: steal away!

:rofl: Ta!


----------



## Jetters

*raises glass*

;)


----------



## Lliena

:D


----------



## mandarhino

So first day in cloth at nursery went well. Should have done this earlier. :thumbup: Can't decide whether to keep using Easyfits and BGs or risk sending in my nicer ones once they're using to cloth. Suppose I'll need to see what condition they come home in. 

Has anyone used disposable liners in Easyfits? Do they keep them dry enough against the bamboo?


----------



## jenstar

No, but have been doing easyfits v2 with no liner at the childminders. This is on my 9 month old. Seems fine.


----------



## mandarhino

Good thanks Jenstar


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im excited! I got a new mei tai carrier today from Nuke, its the perfect size for Alex to sleep in, i cant wait to try it out!


----------



## nervouspains

Yippee AC Iv ordered one too, cant wait to try it! xxx


----------



## dougie

I've just got in to my mei tai, i wasn't feeling the love for a few months but its comfy now and LO seems happier in it than the ergo (on the front anyway). Ive used it so many times in the last few days, just around the house to keep him happy, I finally feel Im getting my monies worth out of it!


----------



## Jetters

Glad it went ok!


----------



## Lliena

Yeeeeeeeeeeeey I have lost 5 1/2 lb in my first week at slimming world :happydance: goooo me :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

well done hun i was supposed to be trying to loose weight and i think i have lol but not on purpose lol


----------



## Elphaba

Well done, Liliena!

I've done it all backward - I lost weight while I was pregnant (slightly overweight to start with) and now I'm gaining it! Weirdly, my body was at its best in the week after I gave birth (I was also lucky enough not to get any stretchmarks).


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I lost while pregnant but then put it back on again, so finally decided to do something about it :) They do a group chat thing after weigh in and I got sked how I felt nd I got a bit emotional :blush: felt like a right wally haha! But Im just shocked at how quick it came off and how much better I feel in myself already! Still a long way to go though :D


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Well done Emma!

I am getting major sling envy. I swear I am seeing them everywhere and I keep looking at the gorgeous ones for sale and I soooooooooo want a new one. I got some birthday money that i'm supposed to be spending on clothes and/or some photos from a shoot i'm having done next week but i'm too tempted. someone please stop me!


----------



## xerinx

Well those that wanted to know about acrylic longies the verdict is..................................................................................................................................................................




They worked fab!!!! He had them on from 6pm till 8am last night over a wnnn and he was bone dry this morning (obviously not the nappy!)

Am currently making a second pair but am making my own pattern us as i go so these could be *interesting* :haha:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Awesome Erin :) glad they worked for you!

When can i put in an order? :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

so you just knitted them up and popped them on like pj pants ? man if that works im so starting my own pair when the boys are down for their nap this afternoon


----------



## xerinx

Yea i just popped them over his wnnn and he was bone dry :D I tested them during the day 1st then washed and dryed them then used them last night all night and they were perfect! 

Just make sure you use smallish needles as the stiches need to be tight and 100% acrylic and not a mix and you are good to go (btw there is a shop that sells them too so proof they work!)


----------



## Mynx

Wow great stuff Erin! :thumbup: Thanks for testing them out ;) I'm definately going to make some for Evie now ;) 

I took Evie to the clinic today for a weigh-in... she was measured today as well which has been the first time EVER. She's 23lb, which is just over the 75th centile (she's been in following this curve since she was a couple of months old :D) and she's 74cm which is in between the 7th and 25th centile... bless her, she's a dinky chubster :haha:


----------



## xerinx

We were gonna take lil man to get weighed this morning but i had to wait for mr postman with some fluffyness!!! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

do you think 4.5mm needles will be too big i have some pretty thick 100% acrylic yarn around or should i pop down and get some smaller needles tomorrow


----------



## Mynx

For acrylic I tend to use 3.5mm - 4mm needles but it all depends on your tension I guess. 
See how the stitches come out I guess?


----------



## mandarhino

M's another one who's always been chubbier than long. She's 78 cm now and 24 lbs - ish which I think is 25th and 50th respectively. 

She seems to be going through a growth spurt at the moment so maybe she'll grow a bit taller. I am waiting for her to grow into some lovely clothes I have for her. :blush:


----------



## xerinx

I used 4.5mm for the green ones and the pair im making now im using 3.5 for ribbing and 5mm for the body and legs :D


----------



## lynnikins

cool thanks hun


----------



## Lliena

Wow Avalon is 17lb already at 5 months, and shes long she is gonna be chunky haha!


----------



## jms895

Caine is only 24 or 25 pound Lol

Alexander gained a pound in 6 days :wohoo: Go boobies!


----------



## Eala

Roo is 18lbs 11.5ozs at 15 months :blush: Itty Bitty baby indeed :rofl:


----------



## Xaviersmom

jms895 said:


> Caine is only 24 or 25 pound Lol
> 
> Alexander gained a pound in 6 days :wohoo: Go boobies!

Juliet is 10.5 pounds she put on 2lbs 10oz in a month lol! Go boobies indeed!


----------



## lynnikins

lol at 5 months im sure EJ had breached the 20lb bracket was probably more like 21/22lbs


----------



## Jetters

Wow Eala, K was 19.5lbs last week :rofl:


----------



## Xaviersmom

Ok so one of my diapers is from bigbossbaby on ebay. Just as good as 97kgallery for speed and stuff... 

I just talked DH into letting me buy some more diapers for Juliet. I got a set of 10 for $53 w/free shipping :happydance: I like the idea of being able to pick my patterns... J is going to be so (much more) cute! I can't wait until summer when people will actually see these too.

Daddy time right now.. J's been cluster feeding trying to fight off sleep.. So DH is topping her off with EBM to knock her out for the night. :)


----------



## lynnikins

how is everyone this morning, ive changed and cleaned 2 poopy diapers already ewww , Nate was dry all day yesterday with 2 exceptions, 1 being when he woke in the morning and second when he woke from his nap ( although i bet he was dry just peed by the time id gotten around to getting them up caus they have some playtime in their room after naptime ) so it looks like my toddler nappys are going to go into early retierment till EJ needs them soon, i hope we can get him daytime dry fully by the time we head to OZ it will be easier to pack him training pants than nappys and if we have to pick up something disposible then i can do it while we are there


----------



## Eala

Yay, go go NJ! At least the nappies will only be retired for a while till EJ needs them though :)


----------



## lynnikins

i spoke to soon poor boy got so wrapped up in playing he forgot to tell me and we got a wet and dirty nappy oh well hes wearing less absorbant ones atm so he feels the wet if we have an accident and tells me


----------



## Mynx

I think I might have to let my Blueberry One size nappies go :cry: They're really starting to wick now after being on for just an hour :( I've tried boosting with a LL booster, and that didnt help, so tried the next nappy with a microfibre booster and still the same result :( It's not down to needing strip washing as today is the first time I've used them since I last stripped them. I'm so sad :cry:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh boo Mynx. I've never tried a BBOS. I have my eyes on the new owls print but don't know when it is coming out. I've heard they're quite bulkyish but I use Issys so probably can't be bigger than those.

I've decided tonight that I'm going to sell my BG V3s that I was saving for the next baby. I am in love with my Easyfits V2s and have 7 so far now to send to nursery with her. Managed to get 4 of them preloved. 

I need to go buy shoes for M tomorrow but the forecast is rain. The shoe shop is in a neighbourhood near me but there's no direct bus connection. I'm going to have to force myself not to wimp out of going like I did last week.


----------



## lynnikins

i was supposed to be out today but stuck at home caus DH took the car not the train this morning and forgot to take the double buggy out of it so i cant walk anywhere either


----------



## wild2011

lynn i hate it wen my dh does that lol. men can be so forgetful! i wa ssupposed to be out shopping keeping myself busy before my gender scan tonight, today is going so slow for me,


----------



## Jetters

is anyone elses facebook broke?


----------



## wild2011

yes since mid morning, plenty of people are experiencing problems, grrr


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine seems okay...


----------



## mandarhino

Yep mine's broke on and off. 

Struggled out this morning to the kids shoe shop - two tubes, carrying the pram up and down stairs, etc. Get there and there's no suitable shoes that meet my criteria - either black or navy blue with buckle and not patent leather. Grr. Apparently shipment of suitable shoes coming in tomorrow so I'll have to come back. Then I get home and my husband says - oh didn't I tell you, I was there on Monday and they didn't have anything suitable. :growlmad: Least I managed to get my face cream while I was out so it wasn't a totally wasted trip. 

Am trying the dishwater tablet stripping method on half my nappies. If that doesn't get rid of the ammonia smell I'll have to do the fairy liquid one. Trying that one last as we're on a water meter and I'm scared of all the rinse cycles required. 

M has refused a nap today and I really, really wanted her to have one. :cry: I just needed that 1.5 hours to mooch about by myself.


----------



## lynnikins

i have put the boys upstairs and im going to ignore them ( within reason ) till the end of naptime lol, 
was supposed to go to the post office today but ive been cleaning poo from the carpet, i think the leg elastic on the FB that EJ was wearing has gone too slack now lol ( its uber old that nappy )


----------



## jms895

Evening :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hello JMS. How goes it managing with two?

Jetters - have you had your picture off Heather? Footmuff looks lovely. I wound up ordering another one as well. :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

OMG the cursed nappy has come up for sale again! I think that's now the fifth time since I sold it on in late Oct/early Nov time. Poor nappy seems unlikely ever to find a permanent bum to love.


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> OMG the cursed nappy has come up for sale again! I think that's now the fifth time since I sold it on in late Oct/early Nov time. Poor nappy seems unlikely ever to find a permanent bum to love.

Which nappy is this hun?


----------



## Jetters

I'm dying to know which nappy it is!!!! :rofl:

yeah i love my PB set. she is super talented! is yours the donkeys? xx


----------



## mandarhino

Yep! Can't wait to get it. 

The nappy is a Cutie Patootie that I ordered off Etsy. Sold it on BC and I've seen it bought and resold 5 times now. It is a cute & trim nappy but I don't think they fit many babies very well as they come up for sale a lot.


----------



## jms895

Fine thanks Mandarhino, its very hard work and been a bit teary but will get there.

Everyone ok? :)


----------



## Elphaba

Yay - finally got around to ordering a wet bag. I went for the ladybird CT one on the C&C website. It looks so cute! I ordered another Easyfit and another Flip whilst I was at it (seemed rude not to...)

Also Xavier is in his own room for the first time tonight! Fingers crossed it goes ok. I've put his moses basket inside his cot so it doesn't feel too alien for him to start with.


----------



## Jetters

^ good luck!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


----------



## wild2011

:cloud9: found out were team blue tonight, glad i havnt bought many girly fluffys :)


----------



## Jetters

Congratulations :dust:


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations! 

So it seems I have warped my daughter. I showed her the picture of the new footmuff on my laptop and her first comment was 'nappy'.


----------



## Jetters

^ hahaha!


----------



## Jetters

I didn't go to bed till past 1am and of course Kia was wide awake by 6 :dohh: :dohh: :dohh:

I've got this bloody photoshoot today too that I really, realllllllllllly don't want to go to- I hate how I look and how overweight I am at the moment, but I know i'll regret it if I don't go. And now i'm going to have massive black eyes as well. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz. It's my 25th birthday tomorrow and Kia's half birthday (!) on Monday so I want a photo to remember this date.


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats on Team Blue, wild2011!

Hope your photoshoot goes well, Jetters. I know it's hard to get enthusiasm for these things when you're not feeling at your best but hopefully the photographer will be good and you'll feel so much better when you have a beautiful piccie of you and your little one!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Yay for team blue! Have fun picking out some boyish nappies :) 

Mandarhino that's so funny. A and I always have fun when i've stuffed/poppered all our nappies together. We sit in the middle of them and through them up in the air (think films where they get loads of cash) and say 'naapiiiiiiiieeeeeeeees!' He loves it bless him.

Jetters, i'm sure the photos will make you feel so much better when you see them. We have one on weds and A fell over and has a bruise on his cheek. I really hope they can airbrush it out. And the spot on my face. Or my whole face :)


----------



## Jetters

lol Dopey!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

That's so cute, Dopey! I was hanging the nappies the other day and turned around to find Xavier had grabbed a Flip wrap and put it over his head. It was like he was saying "these nppies are too cute to go on my bum - can I wear it as a hat instead?"


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw bless! 
I just read back my last post and wanted to clarify i can spell throw. I was testing you all haha


----------



## Eala

Hope the photoshoot goes well Jetters! One of my best mates bought us a photoshoot voucher for Christmas (!) and so far I've been putting off phoning and making a date for the session as I'm so down about how I look at the moment :blush: Just started back at Curves yesterday, but I don't think it'll work *that* fast :rofl:

Manda, M is incredibly cute!

Elphaba - My LO does this too :rofl: At the moment anything which she can hold on her head is a "hat". Must try and grab a pic at some point ;)


----------



## jms895

Pip you can have all my newborn nappies when ALexander is done - at a good price :winkwink:


----------



## Xaviersmom

I find I can't wait for my delivery to come :D I want them now!!

One of our friends uses cloth and is expecting #3. She asked me where I get my stash b/c hers have been through 2 kids. They are starting to die. She was bummed b/c she paid as much as $35 each for hers...


----------



## wild2011

thankyou jade hun i deffo be interested, give me a bit of notice as big payday is once 4 weekly lol, and loads of birthdays in the horizon ;) how is he in them now?


----------



## Mynx

I *think* I have enough Mini Lalas now! I've now been put on a MLL ban, unless it's a print we dont have :haha:
I'm waiting on a Plum Kimono, a Taxi Circles and 2 Petals :D which will take my total up to 16... surely that's plenty?!? 

But then again, there's ALWAYS room for different prints :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx you must do a picture when they all arrive. I love the Plum Kimono pattern and remember being gutted missing out on picking one up. 

Think I've got all my nursery nappies sorted out now following some purchases & trades. I'm thinking 11 Easyfits will be enough for 3 days at nursery since she's been normally using 3 nappies a day plus the one she goes in wearing. If need be I can send in one nappy with poppers as a spare. 

I am growing impatient for the new Itti prints to come out. I need something new.


----------



## jms895

:haha: Mynx, iI have the same obsession with Issys :blush:

They are 13.59 at the mo (30%) off at C&C xx


----------



## modo

Hi everyone!

I bought a bunch of nappies all different brands to try out. I am now selling some of the nappies that I like less than others that I am keeping (for now). I just have no idea how much to charge for them. Can you please give me some advice? I would like to be fair but also get some money back. 

Most of the nappies I bought are new and worn twice at most. None of the nappies of them have leaked, I just found some more fiddly than others. Bobby tends to roll over and I just need to get the nappy on quickly. 

Thanks for any advice :flower:


----------



## Lliena

What brands are they hun?


----------



## modo

Various ones. Fuzzi buns, cushy tushies, baba & boo, one itti (I bought it used), one little lamb pocket and an Internet cheapie.


----------



## Lliena

Id say £4/£5 for ebay cheapy and £10/£11 for cushie tushies £8/£9 for itti and £7 ish for baba and boo and fuzzi buns(Not sure how much the last two are new) x


----------



## modo

Thanks hon :flower:

I will use your prices!


----------



## Eala

Evening ladies.

I'm back at Uni tomorrow :cry: 9am lectures Monday and Tuesday, that's going to really hurt after 4 weeks off :rofl:

I'm seriously tempted to get more Bambootys... Do you think I could get away with buying larges? She still fits comfortably in her mediums (when I do them up there are 2 snaps showing in the middle, iykwim?) but I'm thinking ahead...


----------



## modo

Eala I don't know if you buy preloved but I may be selling mine if you interested!


----------



## Eala

I'm just wondering whether the Larges will be too big on her? I know that they are such small nappies anyway that it *might* not matter... The mediums are supposedly up to 11.5kg, the larges start at 10kg... But my DD isn't even 9kg yet :rofl:


----------



## modo

I find the larges a good fit on Bobby I just find it hard to get them on. He just rolls over now for every diaper change! I have no idea how much Bobby weighs...


----------



## jenstar

When my son was in mostly 9-12 month clothes (some 6-9 month) I bought large Bambootys and they fitted him with the tabs meeting in the middle. Now he is in a mixture of 9-12 and 12-18 month clothes and I either have the tabs meeting in the middle or have one showing in the middle. I never had and smaller sizes of Bambootys so can't compare. My son is nearly 9 months btw so sort of baby-chunky but definitely not a fat baby (like my other one was) if that helps any Eala


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Evening ladies.
> 
> I'm back at Uni tomorrow :cry: 9am lectures Monday and Tuesday, that's going to really hurt after 4 weeks off :rofl:
> 
> I'm seriously tempted to get more Bambootys... Do you think I could get away with buying larges? She still fits comfortably in her mediums (when I do them up there are 2 snaps showing in the middle, iykwim?) but I'm thinking ahead...

You probably could get away with it, I have size medium 2 night ones up for sale/swap if your interested ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala, want me to post you one to try?


----------



## mandarhino

Oh the rolling while changing phase. Boy am I glad that's over. I had a beautiful change table that M made really dangerous by her instance on rolling, rolling, rolling. It was high up and great for our backs but her wriggling made using it scary. 

We've got a mat on the bathroom floor now. She just runs away now when she doesn't want to be changed.


----------



## Eala

Thanks guys for the advice! 

Jenstar - My Roo is in 9-12 clothes just now (with some 12-18 tops fitting her) so it sounds like I might get away with larges :)

AG - that would be amazing, but hopefully I shall see you at some point to give you your carseat back :rofl: Save your stamps for now :hugs:

Lliena - thanks for the nod about the easy nights, but I still love my WNNN + wool combo :)

Re rolling whilst changing, I got a Rabbitts mat - www.rabbitts.com. It maybe looks/sounds cruel, but it has saved my sanity (and my back/knees/feet!). I find it next to impossible to change Roo on the floor for various reasons. I can do it occasionally (if I'm out, and have no other choice) but it's not something I could do for every nappy change. This mat has let me continue to use my changing table, safely. 

When I first saw the mat in a motorway service station, I was really sceptical, but tried it anyway. To my utter shock, Roo just lay there quietly when I'd expected her to fight it! We have only ever had one instance of her fighting the restraint, and that was because she was throwing a tantrum about something else. Some of the time these days I don't even use the harness, as Roo has now learned to lie still for changes again.

It can also be used on the floor, and has kneel-pads to make it more comfy.

I think it's Moto service stations which use the mats, if anyone has one nearby and wants to go try it out :rofl:


----------



## jms895

Eala, i dont envy you! :(

C&C 3 for 2 again bambooties :)

Modo I agree with Lliena on prices :)


----------



## Eala

All my medium bambooties have been bought on the 3 for 2 at C&C :rofl: I hope they don't end it anytime soon :blush:

Modo, just realised I didn't reply to you properly, sorry! I don't have any issues at all with preloved, just depends if it works out cheaper to get them on 3 for 2 at C&C or not :) AG is sending me a large to try on Roo, so hopefully will know soon whether they'd be any use to us or not :)


----------



## modo

Eala: Thank you so much for that! I was going to buy one now but they are all in pink. I will see if I can find them somewhere else :). Re the bambootys we can agree on a price that is less than what you would pay at C&C :) Let me know if you are happy with the larges.

I was wondering if you all would recommend selling on Cloth Nappy Tree? I am worried that no one here will buy the nappies as they don't know me (fair enough :flower:) and maybe I should try other places as well. Do you have any recommendations? 

Thanks to everyone for the advice :)


----------



## Mynx

I think a fair amount of the ladies on here sell on CNT as well as here. I havent yet but only because I havent plucked up the courage to do so! :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive sold on CNT with too much hassle, i do prefer to sell over here though


----------



## Elphaba

I'm on CNT as well as here too. I'm sexyjacksparrow over there though. Should have registered as Elphaba there too to avoid confusion! I tend to use sjs in most places but used Elphabe when I joined here as I didn't want anyone IRL to know I was TTC. Sorry, waaaay off topic.

Eala: I have a yellow medium Bambooty for sale. I'm asking £9 (less than the offer on C&C) but am open to offers!


----------



## modo

I would prefer to just sell here. Maybe I should lower my prices so people can give me a chance?


----------



## Lliena

People will buy stuff eventually hun it just depends if what your offering is what they need/want at the time :) Although if you need quick sales then CNT is good :)


----------



## modo

Oh ok thanks! I think I'll give CNT a go :)


----------



## jms895

CNT always works for me if they dont sell here :)


----------



## mandarhino

I can recommend Baby Centre. I only recently have been able to sell here due to the 3 month membership requirement. Sold quite a bit via Baby Centre and it has all worked well. CNT as well.


----------



## Mynx

Evening ladies :D 
Today was just one of those days with Evie.. she went to bed late last night (we had guests) and was up at her usual time of 7.30am so she was still pretty tired.. she went down for a nap around 10am (usually it's about 11-11.30) and only slept for just over an hour.. usually she'll sleep for about an hour and a half to 2 hours so she still hadnt caught up on her missed sleep. Of course by 6pm she was dead on her feet and really grumpy. She managed to stay awake till just gone 7pm when she flaked out after her bottle, poor little love. Overtired was not the word! She was sooo clingy! I just hope she catches up on her sleep tonight rather than it being a bad night, as she has a molar coming thru atm too :( 

Anyways, tonight we're trying out our new TB stretchies .. I boosted it with my usual MF cloth and LL booster and put a pair of wool longies over the top.. omg they're so slim fitting! And the fit round the waist is great! :thumbup: I really hope she wakes up dry tomorrow! These could be the ones! *crosses fingers*


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you get a good night's sleep Mynx.

Yes I'm hoping for a reasonable night's sleep tonight as well. M went to bed at 9 last night after us trying to put her down from 7:30ish. She skipped her nap today and went down like a dream at 7:30. I am hoping she sleeps for a while as the night wakings and work are killing me. 

I am starting to worry she might be close to dropping her nap. There's been quite a few days where she's refused it. And I'm started to notice that when she has a nap, she won't go to bed before 9! If that's the case, what a nightmare. She's way too young in my opinion. But I think at her age, I'd pretty much dropped my naps.


----------



## lynnikins

Mynx said:


> Evening ladies :D
> Today was just one of those days with Evie.. she went to bed late last night (we had guests) and was up at her usual time of 7.30am so she was still pretty tired.. she went down for a nap around 10am (usually it's about 11-11.30) and only slept for just over an hour.. usually she'll sleep for about an hour and a half to 2 hours so she still hadnt caught up on her missed sleep. Of course by 6pm she was dead on her feet and really grumpy. She managed to stay awake till just gone 7pm when she flaked out after her bottle, poor little love. Overtired was not the word! She was sooo clingy! I just hope she catches up on her sleep tonight rather than it being a bad night, as she has a molar coming thru atm too :(
> 
> Anyways, tonight we're trying out our new TB stretchies .. I boosted it with my usual MF cloth and LL booster and put a pair of wool longies over the top.. omg they're so slim fitting! And the fit round the waist is great! :thumbup: I really hope she wakes up dry tomorrow! These could be the ones! *crosses fingers*

i hope you have a good nights sleep from her and waking up not soaked through too would be a bonus, my 2 are in sposies tonight caus DH forgot to put the nappies on overnight last night so had to wait for them to wash before i could hang them up this morning and our WNNN werent dry yet, 
both boys have crashed out quickly though which is nice i might be able to even go run a bath in a few min if theres no sound from their room


----------



## jms895

Hope the nappy works mynx and you get some kip! x


----------



## Eala

Hope the nappy works, Mynx! And that you and Manda get some sleep :hugs:

Modo - I'll let you know how I get on with the large Bambooty when it arrives from AG, thank you :hugs: I've sold stuff on CNT before, but I tend to give it a good week or so on here first. Mainly because I find that people here are nicer blush:) but also because CNT scares me slightly, it's just so busy :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Thanks girls. Evie had a great night! She didnt get up till 7.30am (12 hour sleep, yay!) and seems in a much better mood this morning :D 
As for her TB stretchie.... she was dry!!! I took her longies off and of course the nappy underneath was wet but they lasted the course of the night! :happydance: No red marks on her legs either! Looks like I'll be getting some more of these when our BBOS sell :D 

How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## Elphaba

Yay -great news re the stretchy, Mynx!


----------



## Elphaba

Woo-hoo! Just noticed on my ticker that Xavier has now saved over 100 nappies from landfill already! And that's still with using sposies at night!


----------



## Mynx

Yay go Xavier!! :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies! Off out later for lunch as its James birthday so we are going to Frankie and Bennys :D Better not have too much as I have weigh in tomorrow at slimming world haha!


----------



## Elphaba

Enjoy your lunch, Liliena!


----------



## Jetters

Have fun Lliena, me and Rachel_C are going to f&b today too :happydance: i'm gonna have something really naughty since i'm starting Slimming World tomorrow! Eeeeek!


----------



## Lliena

Hehe yeah have extra everything :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Hi ladies :coffee:

Well I had an awful night, nothing to do with Roo, just couldn't sleep! Felt kinda sick and every little noise was keeping me awake. Had some demented blackbird singing outside our window till about 3am! I eventually dropped off sometime between 4 and 5am, then woke up when my alarm when off at 6.30 and realised I couldn't see out of my left eye - oh joy, a migraine.

I had to just miss my 9am lecture, I could barely move :( Took my tablets and managed to go back to sleep till 11.30, so feeling a bit better, but still knackered. Now trying to do some work for my tutorial this afternoon, which is 3-5, then a lecture 5-6 :coffee:

On a positive note, the large Bambooty arrived from AG for me to try, so will try it on her later :) Or maybe tomorrow, as I'll only get back tonight about 45 mins before her bedtime :(

Mynx, really glad the stretchies worked for you, that's fab! Yay for longies too :D

Lliena, Jetters and Rachel - enjoy your F&B you lucky ladies ;) Have a fry for me :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

well a good nights sleep out of my 2 last night too and all up this morning to drive DH to work so i could use the car as i had errands to run, we are just home for lunch then off to the park for a bit before naptime


----------



## Mynx

I have a day of cleaning ahead of me and then maybe some shopping too... my life is too exciting! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol that was my day yesterday cept i had DH do the shopping


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Eala, glad the Bambooty got there quickly :D

I have one of those frustrating days where i dont know whats happening!
We usualy have playgroup at 1pm, but im waiting for a call back to see if contractors are coming out today like they said they would or not, since they also said someone would be out yesterday and didnt turn up!


----------



## xerinx

Im having a stressed day today... logan slep0t ace last night 6pm till 8am.... and has been screaming since 9am refusing to sleep!!

All i want is a few hours peace but dont think thats gonna happen! 

So ive scrubbed the bathroom(whilst logan was stood in the bath shouting at me!) and have music up loud with logan attached to me screaming away :(


----------



## lynnikins

lol i think its playground time here i have kids pulling at me from both sides


----------



## Arcanegirl

No contractors out today :dohh: and Alex ha gone to sleep so no playgroup this week


----------



## mommy43

ive just dome my shopping spent 80 on not alot really
ive got a horrible cold n isabels just getting over one so is not brilliantly happy today the joys..


----------



## lynnikins

ahhh trip to the park, one worn out baby, and one tired out toddler, one napping one playing quietly with puzzles and books and mum can catch up on some tv( On demand )


----------



## dougie

One of my best friends has gone into labour at 29 weeks, I am going out of my mind worrying about her and I have lost my phone so can't call her as I don't have her number :( 
They gave her the drugs to stop labour and the contractions have faded away but they don't think it will work and have given her the steroids to mature the baby's lungs.

I do hope they will be okay


----------



## Elphaba

I do hope your friend's ok dougie!


----------



## mandarhino

Dougie I hope your friend is ok and they manage to stop the labour. 

Not much new here. Work and then picking up a cranky baby and a hellish bus ride home. 
Hope she goes to bed tonight.


----------



## Eala

Dougie, hope your friend is ok :)

I was very bad and missed the 5pm lecture today as we'd just had a 2 hour tutorial on the same topic as the lecture... I mean, is it just me, or would it not have made more sense to have the "Introductory" lecture _first_ :dohh: Anyways, it meant I was home for about 6.05 so I get to see a bit more of Roo (who is sat with Daddy watching ITNG atm). Also got a chance to try the large Bambooty... not convinced it's going to work for us. Getting a LOT of wing droop, and even done up so that both sides meet in the middle, it's loose on her legs. Think she will stay in mediums just now.


----------



## dougie

Thanks everyone, I am so worried and I can't get hold of anyone, her house, her family. I really am hoping that mum and babe are doing okay, hopefully still attached! 

Louie is going to nursery for an hour on Thursday as a trial for starting the week after next, I am quite excited to be starting my new job though, I am sure Louie will be fine at nursery, I keep telling myself that anyway!

Hope everyone else is doing okay! 

Ooh Eala, we got some MAJOR wing droop today in a bambooty, still worked fine for us though :)


----------



## mandarhino

Dougie - my M started nursery at Louie's age. It took a few weeks to settle in but she's been fine since then. She enjoys it now and is really bonded to her key worker. 

The first couple of sessions will probably be a bit rough for all of you. I found it really emotional leaving her. As long as you're happy with the nursery, it will all be good


----------



## mommy43

fingers crossed for your friend dougie hope bubs stays put for a while yet


----------



## henny

Fingers crossed for your friend Dougie :hugs:

Alexander in his itti tiger :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







alexander.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eala

Thanks for that Dougie... I think the thing for me is that the legs were really still quite loose... I felt like the waist was tight at the back (where the elastic is) but then was loose at the front (I know, not a major issue). But the legs are loose where the elastic is, and then even looser on top of her thighs. If that makes any sense at all :rofl:

I think she's just too small for the larges to be a good fit yet. Which I guess makes sense, they do say 10kg+ and she's not 9kg yet!


----------



## jms895

Awww cute :)


----------



## Jetters

This is a bit cheeky, but have any of you got a new Tots Bots easyfit you could lend to me for a day? I'd pay for recorded postage both ways!!

I really, reallllllly need to find some velcro nappies that work for us for my friend who looks after K one day while i'm at college, but so broke I don't want to splash out on a nappy that might not work for us :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - I could probably do so next week once all my Easyfits arrive. I don't have enough at the moment. I don't want nursery ruining my super pretties.


----------



## xerinx

Ive just had to list logans medium hr wnss for sale :( 

His bum is too big for them (width between legs) am so gutted as most only came a week or so ago!! :(

Had him weighed this morning and hes now 21lb 2.5 oz.... even tho he still wears 6-9 clothes!


----------



## lynnikins

Yasmin ive got one i could get DH to drop it off before work tomorrow if you like ?


----------



## Jetters

lynnikins said:


> Yasmin ive got one i could get DH to drop it off before work tomorrow if you like ?


Ohhhhhhhhhhh yes please that would be amazing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucy_x

I have flu :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

Jetters said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> Yasmin ive got one i could get DH to drop it off before work tomorrow if you like ?
> 
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh yes please that would be amazing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ok i'll make sure he does it just text me ur flat number again


----------



## mandarhino

Swine flu Lucy? Uugh, hope it doesn't last long. I had a mild case of flu before Christmas. Was awful combined with a baby.


----------



## Jetters

cheers Lynni xxxxxxx


----------



## Jetters

Oops Mandarhino I missed your post! Thanks so much for the offer, i'll try and get Lynnikins first though, :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Yes will probably be easier, especially as I'm still waiting on the rest of mine to show up. I think we're reasonably closeish to each other but I'm not driving at the moment. 

BTW do you get an email from Heather when she's done the slits and/or mailed it? I've not had one of those yet.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Evening ladies!

Well, I've finally done it. I have ordered the 'shit happens' nappy from Wee Notions. Haha it's a present for OH really - he won't go anywhere near Albert's bum when he does a poo so I need to get my point across somehow :haha:


----------



## xerinx

Hahahaha jo thats brilliant :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I love it Jo :rofl:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'll get some photos when it gets here :)

If they'll make it for me! I apologised for being crude in the special instructions haha


----------



## jms895

That sounds fab! Cant wait to see it :)


----------



## Elphaba

Dopeyjopey said:


> Evening ladies!
> 
> Well, I've finally done it. I have ordered the 'shit happens' nappy from Wee Notions. Haha it's a present for OH really - he won't go anywhere near Albert's bum when he does a poo so I need to get my point across somehow :haha:

Love it! :rofl:

Can't wait to see piccies (of the nappy not of shit happening)!


----------



## lucy_x

mandarhino said:


> Swine flu Lucy? Uugh, hope it doesn't last long. I had a mild case of flu before Christmas. Was awful combined with a baby.

Id like o say no because i think swine flu is a hoax, but its looking that way.... I could barly move my neck last night. 
On the bright side, Im feeling better today, and Amari doesnt seem to have got it, shes still happily eating curry :haha: (not looking forward to that nappy!)


----------



## Jetters

Yay Jo, awesome!!! :happydance:

Mandarhino yeah you should have got a dispatch email (not slits though)... post on the wall, she's much better at replying at the mo x


----------



## mandarhino

Oh that's ok then. She said she was going to do a posting run tomorrow. Maybe I'll get one then. Last one was that it was awaiting slits last week.


----------



## mommy43

shit happens :rofl: love it u have to post pics when it arrives:)

someone please tell me what it is about new nappies why do they have to poo in it???? 
i had a few new nappies arrive n put one on within the hr she'd poo'd in it so i thought she wont go again try another new one she goes again i was determind so put another new one on yep u guessed she poo'd for the third time:dohh:
the next nappy she had on the rest of the afternoon typical..... 

usually she goes once a day late morning so i can normally choose which nappy gets it lol


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Haha, the poo of approvabl!


----------



## Lliena

it's so true! If Avalon hasnt pooed in a nappy thats new after an hour or so I know she doesnt like it :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol my new preloved WNSS escaped the poo as he only wore it for 45 mins before bed lol but he kept touching the smarties on the front it was cute


----------



## fluffpuffin

Dopeyjopey said:


> Haha, the poo of approvabl!

:rofl:


----------



## jenstar

Mynx- nappy arrived today, thank u


----------



## Lliena

Does anyone know with wnnn does it matter if the leg has a bit of gap if you have a good fitting pair of longies etc over the top?


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Emma, i find a bit of leg gape isn't a problem with fitteds, as long as there isn't enough room for her to literally pee right out the side (although i'd imagine that's more of a problem with boys!)


----------



## Lliena

No theres not a massive gap its just a small one, I shall try it when her pumpkin pants get here then :D

The postman just bought me 3 pairs of boots and I have spent the last hour prancing around deciding which two pairs to keep :rofl: I went for these two:

https://www.sinistersoles.com/v/vspfiles/photos/S-DEMONIA-RANGER-318-BOOTS-B-2T.jpg

https://cn1.kaboodle.com/hi/img/b/0/0/100/7/AAAAC-sOoloAAAAAAQB3aw.jpg?v=1288536969000

:happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

ooo0o love the second pair hun

gaps arent a big thing with wnnn at least leg gaps anyway as long as the nappy is touching through the wetzone then it shouldnt leak


----------



## Jetters

Yeah agreed about the WNNNs, gaps are fine. 

I got the WNOS today thanks hun.. can't believe you sold Avalons first WN  I shall love it lots :rofl:

and OMG those second boots are HOT! *mental image* 
:headspin:


----------



## mommy43

love the boots :cloud9:



:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:just got an email my custom wn is on its way:cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Yeah agreed about the WNNNs, gaps are fine.
> 
> I got the WNOS today thanks hun.. can't believe you sold Avalons first WN  I shall love it lots :rofl:
> 
> and OMG those second boots are HOT! *mental image*
> :headspin:

Haha :blush: I took some pics of them to show James while he was at work, will text you them :D

I know I cant believe I sold it either but it just doesnt fit right and I hate poppers :haha:


----------



## Groovychick

I love the second pair too! :)


----------



## Lliena

I want a Holdens Landings wool wrap but omg they are expensive and I dont think I can justify that price on a wrap!


----------



## mandarhino

Nice boots Lilena! 

Yes HL wraps are expensive! She had an amazing one on her Etsy page a while ago with toadstools on it. Thankfully someone had already bought it before I came along.


----------



## Lliena

I want the stormy night one on there now but I have resisted so far :D


----------



## jms895

Nice boots Lliena, I like the 2nd pair!

Jetters - got the issy thanks x


----------



## Lliena

Are any of you ladies interested in a steel boned corset? I want to order one from corsets uk but they do a 3 for 2 offer so If could find 2 other people to get one, we would all get them cheaper as would split the cost of 2 between the 3 of us :)

Just thought Id ask :D


----------



## xerinx

Ooooo let me go and look (my last one the steel decided to pop out the top and i cant be bothered to sew it back up!!)


----------



## Lliena

They have lots of gorgeous ones :D


----------



## xerinx

I have noticed!! 

I bought from them a while back but the ones with cups in are useless! My boobs just dont fit in them!


----------



## Lliena

Hehe wish I had that problem :haha:


----------



## xerinx

:rofl:

I hate it!! So many nice things but my boobs just dont fit!! I once wore my steel one under pjs when fil was living here and i couldnt sit down coz boobs were pushed into my face!! 

OH was texting me saying it was sooo obvious!! (i thought i was hiding it well!!!) :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Hehehe! What about an underbust to push them out? I wear a top underneath then put my corset on over :)


----------



## xerinx

I only wear them for *special times*!

We cleared our wardrobe out the other day and i have about 15!! 

I need one in either black or red to match a pair of shoes i bought to go with another *outfit* i bought but cant wear due to boob!! (i really should sell the ones that dont fit!!)

Anyway giving away tooo much info now!! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: I mainly wear mine at special times too but I want the cherry print one on there for a night out in Feb :D


----------



## xerinx

Hahaha 

Their couture range is amazing!!! Wish i had that much to spend on one!! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

I know! One day hopefully :D


----------



## xerinx

Argh too many choices!!! There are sooo many i like :haha: 

I will let you know soon to which one i want!!


----------



## Lliena

Okay :D Then we just gotta find one more person!


----------



## xerinx

How much is yours? xx


----------



## Lliena

£45.95 :) But if we get 3 it would be about £28 each or there abouts depending on how much others are :)


----------



## xerinx

Right well i like one thing for £26 and one for £12 so if you cant find anyone else we can just get ours and go halfs? (think it works out to about £40 coz im guessing its cheapest free?)

If not ill just go with the £26 thing i like?


----------



## Lliena

Yep it's cheapest free I'll pm you :)


----------



## lynnikins

i would but im on a buying ban lol i already have fashion corset anyway lol


----------



## Lliena

Hehe am all sorted now woohoo new corsets :D


----------



## lynnikins

nice lol, glad you got it all sorted, my boys are sleeping now its finally quiet here, bliss


----------



## Jetters

I miss my baby, it's so weird being at home without him! :(


----------



## lynnikins

where is he? did ya leave him at the store


----------



## mommy43

yea i was just wondering that wht u done with him:)


----------



## lynnikins

hes not lost in the washing pile is he? or on that table of yours lol :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Lol my friend E looks after him while i'm at college on Fridays... but they've gone out for the afternoon too so he won't be home till later. I'm getting offline now to make use of the extra time :D hahahahahahaha i'm going for a sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## Jetters

lynnikins said:


> hes not lost in the washing pile is he? or on that table of yours lol :rofl:

cheeky moo :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


I've rearranged the whole flat now so the table can't get piled to the ceiling with shite anymore, mwahahah! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## lynnikins

i really should do the same thing had a rough night last night :coffee: so not having a fun afternoon


----------



## lynnikins

oh btw i'll have to come after DH gets back this evening with the nappy, and when r u gonna reply on FB to my birthday party invite ??


----------



## Jetters

I did!! Didn't I? *confusled face* I said I could never afford a sitted, and i'm not a clubber, but have a great night xxxxxxx


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Aw, did i miss out on the corsets? :(

Hope you get a good sleep jetters. I booked in for my tattoo today. Whoooooooo!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah sorry hun Erin and one of my other friends came in with me, I might do it again in few months though so will give you a shout. Or if you do it let me know :)


----------



## mandarhino

So I'm waiting on about 7 nappies to arrive. None came this week. 

Postie stuck a card through the door this morning, probably my new footmuff, but we were home at the time. Cheeky sod obviously couldn't be bothered to bring the package with him. 

So I'm going to have to trek down to the sorting office tomorrow morning to pick up my package and see if they've got other packages for me there. We've got a bizarre address and I don't think all the posties know it or bother to try and find it. 

But on the upside, tomorrow is my day to sleep in.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh, i hate it when they do that mandarhino.

Sleep training sucks :(


----------



## mandarhino

How's it going Dopeyjoey? What method are you using? Very cute picture of A btw. 

I'm having a run of bad weeks. I suspect she might need to give up her nap as she's not falling asleep to 8:30-9:30ish when she has a daytime nap. Was only 1 hour nap today and she just went to bed. I was moaning to my mother today on Skype and she couldn't keep the glee out her voice when she said 'oh M sounds just like her mother'. Apparently I gave up my naps at about this age. 

We're trying to tell her to sleep through and I am going to make a bedtime chart with pictures for the back of her door that we'll discuss at story time (NCSS recommendation). Whether that will do much I do not know.


----------



## Lliena

Avalon doesnt go down untill 10pm ish when we go to bed, I think I need to start slowly trying to get it earlier if I can while she is still young. As it would be nice to have our evenings back to ourselves sometimes :)


----------



## mandarhino

Ah well I was used to a 7:30 bedtime and it is proving difficult to adjust to her new bedtime. Mostly because it involves us trying to settle her for ages. That combined with the fact that she still gets up at her normal time of pre 7 am so she's really not getting very much sleep. Less than 10 hours at night and usually only a nap of 1.5 hours max during the day. 

If Avalon is sleeping through when being put to bed it sounds good to me.


----------



## Dopeyjopey

I'm using PUPDCD (pick up, put down, cry down). I do PU/PD for 20 minutes then leave him for 10 minutes. Tonight was the first night and it took 90 minutes! I've been reading the baby sleep answers q&a and i think i need to stop the night feeds. I am going to try pupdcd all night tonight and see how it goes. If it works at night i'll try it on his naps too. I'm so glad the sleep answers forum is public. You get all the answers without needing to buy the book if you read enough threads :rofl: if iy works i might buy the book as a gesture of thanks haha.

Mandarhino, maybe there's something for older children on the website? I can't imagine PuPd would work - i've nearly done my back and wrists in lifting A up repeatedly haha. 

Emma i would definitely start sleep training A at a younger age if i could go back in time! It's hard for us now because he stands up as soon as he wakes :dohh:


----------



## jms895

It takes more to get Caine to bed if he doesnt nap. He gets over tired and a nightmare to deal with. He sleeps better if he naps well in the day x


----------



## jms895

Me too! Caine screams at the top of the stairs now (he is in a big bed in own room) and I co slept with him until before Xmas.... He does go to bed but it takes lots of tantrums. I just couldnt bear it with him crying and the CIO was not what I wanted to use. I wanted him in with me now its not really an option with Alexander in with me breastfeeding all night. I DEFINATELY would have got him in his own room earlier if I went back in time. BUT i would still have co slept for 6-12 months ish.


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Ah well I was used to a 7:30 bedtime and it is proving difficult to adjust to her new bedtime. Mostly because it involves us trying to settle her for ages. That combined with the fact that she still gets up at her normal time of pre 7 am so she's really not getting very much sleep. Less than 10 hours at night and usually only a nap of 1.5 hours max during the day.
> 
> If Avalon is sleeping through when being put to bed it sounds good to me.


She does sleep through untill 9am ish but in the week that doesnt really work cos I hve to be up and out the house by 8.15am to take my other daughter to school, so ideally Avalon going to bed at 8 and sleeping till 7am would work better, but babies have their own agendas :D


----------



## Mynx

jms895 said:


> It takes more to get Caine to bed if he doesnt nap. He gets over tired and a nightmare to deal with. He sleeps better if he naps well in the day x

Evie's exactly the same! She'll have a terrible night if she hasnt slept thru the day.
We're actually really lucky with her tho, during the day she'll have one nap of around 1-2 hours at about 11am, then she'll go to bed around 7.30-8pm. I usually put her in the cot and then lay on the bed (she's still in our room till Elisha goes to Uni) and pretend I've gone to sleep. She'll roll around, rearrange her teddies, pull at her blankets, stand and wave her arms and taggie around, she might have a moan or two, and then she'll jabber away at her teddies, fling herself around the cot a bit more but she does settle herself down eventually.. can take anywhere from 5 minutes to 45 mins! But the whole time I wont move from the bed. The only time I do is if she's crying properly, rather than moaning. Also, I think we need to give her longer to wind down before she goes to bed, because I'm pretty sure that's what she's trying to do once she's in her cot lol! 
I do feel for those who do have problems with getting their LOs to sleep well at night.. Evie can sleep really badly once she's asleep, waking every hour when she's at her worst. She also went thru a phase of waking up at 5am :shock: which was bloody awful! That was just before 3 teeth popped thru a couple of months ago. Thank god for the teething necklace, I have no doubt that she'd be alot worse without it! Now she gets up at about 7.30ish.
:hugs: to all of you trying to get your LOs to sleep!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Emma, i brought A's bed time forward in 15 min increments and it didn't affect him too badly. But it couldn't have gotten much worse tbh!


----------



## Mynx

Ooo just to add, when Evie was about 5 months, she wasnt going to bed till about 10pm either and we did what DJ has done, we'd start her routine a little earlier every few nights, but tbh, I think she was ready for an earlier bed time as we had no problems doing that :)


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I think she is getting that way cos shes getting grumpier now as it gets later so Im thinking its a sign she is ready too for an earlier bedtime :)


----------



## xerinx

Logans routine when little was bed when we went bed, when he got to about 6 months tho we started bringing his routine forward 30 mins at a time then it eventually got to 6pm bath, play in his room till 6.30 then bottle and bed.

He now tells us when its his bedtime which is fab when we are home but if we are out then it can become difficult!

Naps wise he just gets miserable when tired and i put him in his cot and he goes straight to sleep. Which again is great but he wont sleep anywhere else!! So if im out all day then he wont nap at all and is a grumpy lil bugger!


----------



## Mynx

xerinx said:


> Logans routine when little was bed when we went bed, when he got to about 6 months tho we started bringing his routine forward 30 mins at a time then it eventually got to 6pm bath, play in his room till 6.30 then bottle and bed.
> 
> He now tells us when its his bedtime which is fab when we are home but if we are out then it can become difficult!
> 
> *Naps wise he just gets miserable when tired and i put him in his cot and he goes straight to sleep. Which again is great but he wont sleep anywhere else!! So if im out all day then he wont nap at all and is a grumpy lil bugger!*

That was one fing I was worried about! Evie wont go straight to sleep in her cot during the day, I have to give her a bit of hand with a few cuddles first, but it means she'll sleep pretty much anywhere so long as she's getting cuddles. Good thing is, she knows that at bedtime, she goes into her cot to get to sleep. It works well for us :thumbup:


----------



## Hayley90

^Oops, im butting in but i have to ask now... I have sleep issues atm too :( H isnt going down until 11pm most nights. He never used to be this bad, it used to be more 9.30ish, but he just wakes up again now ... he doesnt have a routine at all, because we are both at work everything is manic and in the wrong order most days... i thought it was a regression, but reading up there, do you girls think he needs a proper schedule for bed? help :( xxx


----------



## Mynx

I personally think that yes, a bedtime routine really does help. We dont have a strict routine by any means but just a sense of "sameness" every night at bedtime lets Evie know that it's time for bed. 
We dont give her a bath every day (dries her skin out too much) so thats every other night but usually her routine is :

5pm - Dinner
6pm - Bedtime hour on Cbeebies (she loves Waybuloo and ITNG)
7pm - Bath (if it's bath night, if not, then clean jammies and clean nappy) then playtime with Daddy lol!
7.30pm - Milk 
7.45 - Into the bedroom in the hope she'll go to sleep pretty quickly :) She's usually asleep by 8pm, 8.15pm at the latest :) She has been known to be in bed by 7.30 and sometimes 7pm. It all depends on how her daytime nap was!

I think we do need to get into the habit of letting her wind down after 7pm rather than having her playing with Daddy... me thinks that Daddy should read her a story or something instead of playing Boo round the sofa and making her scream and run around! It just takes her so long to wind down after that!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatley think a bedtime routine does wonders!
WEve been very lucky with Alex, hes been a great sleeper since 7 months and only needed a few tweaks here and there. We did follow sleepsense and now were at a point where i can lead him to bed for naps and he will have a little play then just drop off and at night time after bath and milk he just walks off to the bed by himself!


----------



## xerinx

I think a bit of a routine helps myself, obviously when he was younger we just let him do what he wanted but around 6 months we did bath play bottle then bed and that helped aloth. We did that for about 3 months every night gradually bringing the time forward. And now we dont have to bath him everynight for it to work.

He lets us know when hes tired and thats when bedtime starts really. For us it was just learning his ques.


----------



## mandarhino

M has had pretty much the same bedtime routine since she was about 5 weeks old, with tweaks introduced when she got older. Dinner, episode of ITNG, bath, stories (introduced at 4 months) and BF. A viewing of ITNG got introduced when she was about 11-12 months, when I went back to work, to give us time to eat dinner. DH does the bath and stories. 

However she's always been BF to sleep. I tried at times to change this but it pretty much resulted in hysterics. She'll now fall asleep without BFing but I need to stay with her while she falls asleep, which sometimes takes over an hour. Sometimes it is within 10 minutes including the BF. This is the bit I want to change. She normally has to download what she's learned during the day before dropping off so she likes to chat for ages, naming people, singing, etc. It is funny to listen to but it can go on for ages. 

We're tracking her sleep now as we're trying to figure out what to do about naps. 2 hour naps now mean she won't go to bed before 9:30, yesterday she only had a 1 hour nap and I took her to soft play in the afternoon to tire her out. Still the same result.


----------



## Jetters

I'm really lucky with K's sleeping and I think it's because i've had a bedtime routine from the first few weeks- I do think it's super important to have a clear, defined routine- I did the same thing with both Rory and K and both slept through the night by 4 weeks despite being breastfed babies, so I don't think it's a coincedence. 

The timing is loose- anywhere between 6 and 10, following his cues, but the routine is the same. He usually naps till around 6/7 (at which point I wake him up- it's the only parent led thing that I do but if he sleeps after 7pm i'm looking at midnight bedtime which is too much for us both!), then wakes up and has bathtime, then a massage, then pjs and night nappy, then snuggle on the sofa in the dark with the telly on and a bottle. He falls asleep in my arms and I put him into his bed. 

If I skip the bath, then he takes forever to fall asleep :dohh:


----------



## Mel+Bump

Most people have got routines it seems. I dont really have a routine with P. Shes had a bath the past 2 nights and I might carry that on but its only because it seems to be helping her skin (also night times she gets a bit fussy and it helps break it down lol) but without fail she will be in her bed by 7pm. Any later and she wont go sleep for ages. Then the past 2 nights she sleeps until 7am but before it was until 5am and I put her in my bed and we sleep until 8am. 

I think I might start reading stories :) Got a bit excited at a book fair and brought her about 10 books :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm I think so much depends on the baby, not necessarily the routine. Though a routine helps in setting boundaries. 

I've had a routine since she was just over a month old and am really consistent about it. However her sleep, to put it mildly, has pretty awful since she was about 15 weeks old. Prior to that she was pretty good, waking 2x a night max for feeds, which is good in scheme of things for an EBF baby. 

My mother, for example, did CC/CIO with my brother and despite that he didn't sleep through till he was 3. She also had a routine that she followed but he still used to wake at about 3-4 at night and howl for ages. Basically he needed far less sleep than the average - he only needed about 8-9 hours at night - and he'd reached his quota by the middle of the night. Lord knows how I slept through that cause I was only a bit older than him.


----------



## lynnikins

we give them a warning that its bed time and then take them upstairs and its nappy change, teeth, cuddles , stories, prayers and bedtime and they get left ( nate goes up first then EJ about 30-45min later once Nate is asleep , tried it the other way around and they played and talked till past midnight )


----------



## PROUDMOMMY2

Just started using cloth nappies today i got some nappies from 97kgallery to try out to see how i get on using reusables. So far i am impressed went 4 hours with no leaks and he seems fine wearing them. I would like to buy some more expensive ones aswell but am unsure as to which ones are good, can anyone give me some advice please and has anyone else used ebay nappies, how have you found them


----------



## lynnikins

if you like the 97k gallery ones then other pocket nappies might be good to start with
I like Fuzzibunz either the perfect size or the onesize are good, 

if you want flashy nappies then WeeNotions have good ones and you can design your own too, but be warned they can get pricey quickly but they are rather lush.. you can choose which inserts you want them with as well or just buy the pocket and put Microfibre inserts or Little Lamb bamboo boosters ( ebay ) in them 
Blueberry are considered widely to be great pocket nappies but also come with a large price tag and limited range of prints, but the absorbancy is better than ebay cheapie nappies or even Fuzzibunz as their inserts are combination ones that include bamboo ( at least the ones in the BBs i have are lol ) 
Greenkids are great but have a wholely bamboo insert system which can take ages to dry 

those are the ones ive had experience with out of pocket nappies 
hope it helps


----------



## Lliena

Bumgenius pocket nappies are good too :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

OH wont use the Transformers nappy i got made for him :( says he cant do the poppers. Had a go at it myself (first go after it got repaired) and the poppers still arent that great, ive jsut about managed to get it on but it was pretty fiddly :(


----------



## Jetters

Lynnikins lent me a TB v2 easyfit, and it worked great- I really want to get some aplix nappies for when my friend E has him on Fridays (and my dad, too). But the thing is, I really don't like any of the designs :dohh: and definitely not enough to spend that much money on them!

I LOVED the v1 designs (but they don't work well unfortunately) with the bright stars and spots. But the new ones are not my tastes at all although the girls ones aren't too bad. :dohh: Anyone know if they do plain coloured v2s? I've googled but couldn't figure it out. And I don't buy white nappies :blush:


----------



## Mynx

I thought they did v2 brights? Could be wrong on that but I know they definately do plain white ones.. bit boring I know but BargainBots on Ebay often sell a cheap pack of factory seconds.. I bought a batch of those and you cant tell! 
Here's the link to the Ebay ones.. 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TotsBots-Eas..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item3f065030f3

LOL scrap that, I just seen that you dont do white ones ;)


----------



## Lliena

Think you can get brights versions on ebay sometimes from bargain bots(like they did the teenyfits), or ask on cnt :)


----------



## mandarhino

I have two V2 brights on the way. Should have been here this week but I don't know what's going on with my mail. Google Bummis Easyfits for the colours - orange, red, blue and lime.


----------



## Jetters

Ah thanks! Where did you get them from?


----------



## mandarhino

Got them from someone on CNT. 

Ok so I come back from my haircut - first one in months. And I discover M has chicken pox! Aargh. She's fine so far, guess the itching will start tomorrow. Really, really hoping my MIL can come down to help look after her, as she'll be off nursery all week. My work is manic and I've got loads of meetings this coming week and a conference that I can't get out of.

Ah well least she's getting it out of the way now. And she's still BF so I'm hoping that will have some impact. I had chicken pox really, really badly when I was around 12 so I've got no worries about my immunities wearing off. 

On the upside, got my new PB footmuff and I love it. Haven't taken M out in it yet though. Guess I won't take a picture for a while as she's not going to look too pretty for the next week or so.


----------



## Mynx

Aww bless her! Hope she gets better soon hun and she doesnt suffer too much with the itching :hugs:


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Oh poor M :( slosh on loads of chamomile lotion and it should stop the itching. Hope it clears up fast!


----------



## Eala

Oh no, poor M!! Really hope it clears up quickly :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Poor M! Hope it's a mild case!!!!!!!xx


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks all! Me too. We've got the camomile lotion and baking soda already so I've got that ready for tomorrow. I just hope she's ok tomorrow as I'm going to a movie & dinner with friends and really don't want to cancel.


----------



## jms895

:hugs: hope the CP clear up soon! xx


----------



## lynnikins

aww hope she gets over the C P soon hunni,
spent my first night away from EJ last night ( well ive done late late nights with sp but always been here in the morning when hes woken up ) and didnt get back till 2pm today n forgot my pump so hadnt fed or expressed from 5 last night till 2 this afternoon my boobs were HUGE lol got that sorted now though hehe, was a great night ( friends bd ) and nice to be out of the house n not have to get back for the boys too


----------



## Lliena

Anyone know how you wash pumpkin pants? Do they even need washing or will just airing them out work and then wash once a week?


----------



## modo

Hi I was wondering how you all do your nappy laundry. 


I used to do a rinse 48 mins
Put in less than a teaspoon of persil non-bio
+Prewash 2 hours
One more Rinse 48 mins

This just took ages so I have recently cut out the first rinse. Do you all think this is ok? Or should I go back to adding it?


----------



## Lliena

I do a rinse then a normal wash sometimes with an extra rinse at the end but not every time. You dont need to do a prewash and wash if you are doing a rinse first. Just do a rinse, normal 40 degree wash and then an extra rinse if they were particularly dirty :)


----------



## Eala

I do the same as Lliena. Cold rinse, normal wash (at 50 here) then an extra rinse if I think it's necessary.


----------



## xerinx

I chuck my pumpkin pants in the machine on a nappy wash hun. It depends if they smell! Sometimes i can use them twice before the smell sometimes only once!

My napppy wash is just a 60 wash with a prewash 1st with no powder so its really just a rinse! Then it washes with the powder and its on intensive which uses more water and spins on the highest setting and for longer. It also has super rinse at the end so it rinses more than usual. It takes 2 hours 22 mins for mine to do all that :D


----------



## mandarhino

CP going ok. I suspect tomorrow might be bad for grumpiness as she's bound to get really scabby then. I'm staying home from work as DH is really busy workwise. Eek as I'll need to get some work down myself. 

I wash my pumpkin pants with my nappies. I only get one day out of them as they tend to smell of urine when worn over a WNNN. When worn over an Issy they don't tend to smell as bad. 

My washing routine is cold rinse cycle (18 minutes), wash on 40 / 60 with extra rinse (122-135 minutes) and cold rinse cycle (18 minutes). I separate the pockets & inserts after the first rinse cycle. My washing machine has a timer that counts down the minutes which is really handy. The last one didn't and it was down in the basement so I was forever checking on it to see if it was done.


----------



## modo

Thank you so much xxx


----------



## discoclare

Hello :hi:

Can I come in and chat sometimes? I'm always hanging around here on the NP forums and have had a fluffy bummed DD for about 3 or 4 months now. I keep looking at this thread and then backing off again. 

Some of you might recognise my avatar / screen name from the forum and I've bought pre-loveds off quite a few of you as well. I'm Clare, live in north west London with my OH and DD Arianna and our whiskered fur babies Lola and Coco. :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Of cousre you can hun :D Don't be shy we are all lovely hehe!


----------



## mandarhino

Hi again discoclare. Welcome in.


----------



## mommy43

:hi:


----------



## Jetters

I'm selling my fleece babywearing cover now that i'm carrying K on my back (thanks to Dougie!!). 

Link here: https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/518020-babywearing-fleece-cover-worn-once.html#post8811246

It's fab, it means LO stays warm and dry and snuggly while you stay warm too and can just wear any normal jacket :)


----------



## mum 2 three

I miss you guys in here I had to give up on cloth when Shannon started walking because she was constant leaking I put my stash up for sale but couldn't bring myself to sell them so I think I may give it another go xx


----------



## mandarhino

Nothing to stop you trying again if they're sitting about... :)

I'm home from work today looking after M. She's covered in pox and is clearly suffering. Changing her nappy is a bit scary as there's loads of spots there! However, she's being really good in not complaining too much. She just wants to sit on my lap and is barely touching her toys. She's also not eating. I know that's normal for chicken pox but all she ate yesterday were some grapes, few bits of scrambled egg and some rice. She is drinking loads though so at least she won't dehydrate. 

Hope everyone else is having a more exciting day. We're going to be housebound with her for another 2 days at least.


----------



## jms895

Discoclare - lovely avatar and welcome! :)


----------



## mommy43

mandarhino- u have probably checked already but are there any blisters inside her mouth? it maybe sore if not as long as shes eating something even if it is very little n drinking she will be fine it shouldnt last too long my ds had chicken pox at 6mnths was a bit quiet n not himself but it didnt last that long


----------



## mandarhino

I haven't checked but there might be. She's got a couple in her ears. She did eat some cheesy pasta for dinner so that's put my mind at rest for a bit.


----------



## dougie

Hello everyone! Not been on all weekend, I miss you guys! We had an AWESOME weekend for Louie's birthday, a wonderful VHC party on Sunday and yesterday we took him to the zoo, where he walked around all day! A big milestone on his first birthday, his first outdoor walk! It was so lovely, he loved the monkeys and we had to bring one home with us (a fluffy one don't worry!) and it was great to see him all covered in mud from playing in the puddles and stomping through the mud! 

Yesterday my Mom put Louie's wool soaker in a 40 wash... needless to say I was not a happy bunny :( So I have ordered another - seriously it is so small! 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and you babies are nice and happy :) Sorry Gillian that M has Chicken Pox, I hope it clears up soon :(


----------



## Elphaba

Glad Louie had a good birthday!!


----------



## Lliena

I think Avalon needs food, she keeps leaving her bottles half finished and looking at me when im eating and trying to take a spoon. She has stopped sleeping through and is waking up 3/4 times a night because she hasnt finished any feeds during the day and needs topping up. But I want to do babyled weaning with her and her grip isnt quite there yet for holding the food so I dont know what to do :(


----------



## Mynx

Evie went thru many phases like this. We tried weaning her when she was 19 weeks but she was nowhere near ready really, she ended up very unsettled so we left it till she was about 5.5 months, and she took to it really well. I havent been doing babyled weaning tho, I do a combination BLW and traditional but I started Evie on baby porridge once a day and altho there was a bit of a dip in her milk intake initially, it soon went back to normal.
My little piggy was having her porridge and 30+oz of milk a day :shock: 
Even now, she has 3 meals a day, and 3 bottles a day amounting to 20oz, and then there's the extra from the dairy products so she's probably having around 26oz a day still!! No wonder she's a little chunk lol! 

Its difficult to know what to do when they go thru phases like this. It could be teething that's bothering her or something else.. maybe the teat flow is too slow? We had to change Evie's teats to the next flow at around Avalon's age? Might be worth considering if you havent already? :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

She has vari flow teats so she can get it at the speed she needs :) It really does seem like she is disinterested in the milk as she pushes it away etc. I know she is teething too but the speed at which she wolfed down the porridge this morning made me think that she is ready maybe and it might be time to give her bit in morning and evening then start trying with proper food in few weeks.She ws holding the spoon for the majority of it too. :) I guess all babies are diff and it doesnt matter what mummies want to do the baby will show the way :)


----------



## Mynx

Indeed hun! If you think she's ready then go for it. It certainly sounds like she was ready for a bit of porridge bless her :) Hopefully being on porridge for a few days will get her interest in milk back!


----------



## lynnikins

just make sure she doesnt drop milk feeds in favour of solids as the solids will make her feel more full but provide less nutrients so she needs to keep having the same amount of milk, EJ was having 50oz ( if i had to express for the day ) plus about a slice of toast at 5 1/2 months now he eats almost the same as Nate plus still being BF 4 times a day


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I will watch out for it as thats what Im worried about, she normally has 5 7oz bottles a day but at the mo its probably 3 and half to 4 she is taking. Which I think is still in the guidelines for the right amount for her age with some solids too.


----------



## PROUDMOMMY2

me again!!! has anyone tried charlie banana nappies, i am torn between those and tots bots easyfits


----------



## Elphaba

Lliena said:


> I think Avalon needs food, she keeps leaving her bottles half finished and looking at me when im eating and trying to take a spoon. She has stopped sleeping through and is waking up 3/4 times a night because she hasnt finished any feeds during the day and needs topping up. But I want to do babyled weaning with her and her grip isnt quite there yet for holding the food so I dont know what to do :(

Wow - I could have written this. Xavier is a month younger than Avalon though and I'm not ready to try him on food just yet. I think it's just a growth spurt/sleep regression thing with X but yeah he's not finishing his bottles. It's just hard not to think about weaning when a lot of my friends are weaning their LOs at four months and there's my mum banging on about crumbling a bit of rusk into his bottle at at night to help him sleep :shrug:

Think I'm going to hold out until at least five months - maybe even beginning of March and then re-assess and maybe try him on a bit of porridge or something then and then go the babyled approach as he nears/hits six months.


----------



## lynnikins

PROUDMOMMY2 said:


> me again!!! has anyone tried charlie banana nappies, i am torn between those and tots bots easyfits

not tried Charliebanana yet im dying to caus i love the prints, but too broke love totsbots easyfit v2s they are soo good lol long lasting and slimfitting


----------



## Jetters

Lliena, there was a Q+A with Gill Rapley (who wrote the BLW book!) on another forum a while back. She suggested waiting as long as you can bear it to begin weaning, but if for any reason you start earlier then do spoon feeding AND blw till she's ready. 

And I remember reading tips to encourage babies to begin BLW were... always let them hold a spoon when you're spoonfeeding them, 'drop' the mush into the front of their mouths (don't put the whole spoon in) so they can choose and control if they want to swallow or spit out, squirt a load of mush onto their tray and let them explore with their hands.. messy but they will instinctively find their mouths!


But for the record Kia went through that, he had no interest in food though, I tried spoon feeding and he didn't want to know so I just kept offering milk and tried again a few weeks later, at 25 weeks and he was ready for BLW. x


----------



## PROUDMOMMY2

lynnikins said:


> PROUDMOMMY2 said:
> 
> 
> me again!!! has anyone tried charlie banana nappies, i am torn between those and tots bots easyfits
> 
> not tried Charliebanana yet im dying to caus i love the prints, but too broke love totsbots easyfit v2s they are soo good lol long lasting and slimfittingClick to expand...

thanks for the info i'm gonna try both i think, they are £12.33 on plush pants so cheaper than some of the others


----------



## Elphaba

Is the Gill Rapley book worth getting?


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena, there was a Q+A with Gill Rapley (who wrote the BLW book!) on another forum a while back. She suggested waiting as long as you can bear it to begin weaning, but if for any reason you start earlier then do spoon feeding AND blw till she's ready.
> 
> And I remember reading tips to encourage babies to begin BLW were... always let them hold a spoon when you're spoonfeeding them, 'drop' the mush into the front of their mouths (don't put the whole spoon in) so they can choose and control if they want to swallow or spit out, squirt a load of mush onto their tray and let them explore with their hands.. messy but they will instinctively find their mouths!
> 
> 
> But for the record Kia went through that, he had no interest in food though, I tried spoon feeding and he didn't want to know so I just kept offering milk and tried again a few weeks later, at 25 weeks and he was ready for BLW. x

She was holding the spoon and feeding herself most of the time which is why I think we are getting there slowly, she just hasnt worked out the grip of slippery foods but the more I give them to her to practise with the sooner she will get the hang of it I think :)


----------



## lynnikins

so dont try slippery foods then stick with things like toast fingers or ricecakes broken up a bit hun, EJs first foods were stuff he could hold then once he had the hang of it we moved onto bananas and more wet to touch foods like pasta spirals cooked with sauce
i would say you would be best with rice cakes ( i use kallo adult ones ) at her age just caus its advised to avoid gluten till 6months so bread is a bit ?? some people do some dont


----------



## Lliena

Elphaba said:


> Is the Gill Rapley book worth getting?

Yeah Id say so :D


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I found the Gill Rapley book an interesting read. 

I love my Easyfits. I tried one as Mynx was raving about them and I really, really love them. I didn't think I'd go back to aplix but these have become my nursery stash as I needed something easy for them to understand (she's first cloth baby) and reliable. Boosted, I get 4 hours out of them no problem. 

I am about to spend another fortune at C&C on new Ittis. From Feb onwards I am going on a very, very strict spending diet. 

Does anyone find bamboo night nappies leave their babies too soggy come morning? I've recently been using Issys on M at night as I found her skin was really damp when in HL Bedbugs or WNNNs. I'm assuming its because bamboo doesn't have the ability to wick away moisture? Or is it better because it is more breathable against their skin? Don't know if I'm being silly or not.


----------



## Lliena

When we use WNNN on Avalon her skin is almost dry in the morning, I use a LL fleece liner in it too. It could be cos she isnt weeing as much as M yet though :)


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah M seems to be a super heavy wetter at night. The front of the WNNNs and Bedbugs are all sog in the morning. No leaks through the pumpkin pants but they're just really, really wet. I tried boosting with a LL bamboo but didn't seem to make much difference. 

Hmm if I wind up selling my WNNs and use my Issy minky ones as night nappies I may be able to get over my nappy stash size guilt.


----------



## Jetters

The Gill Rapley book is great BUT! There's also the BLW cookbook, which is actually awesome and summarises the whole original BLW book in the first chapter... so i'd recommend that instead. Seven quid off amazon. x


----------



## modo

The cookbook is really good :thumbup:


----------



## Elphaba

Jetters said:


> The Gill Rapley book is great BUT! There's also the BLW cookbook, which is actually awesome and summarises the whole original BLW book in the first chapter... so i'd recommend that instead. Seven quid off amazon. x

Thanks for the heads-up! I'm all for the condensed version as it takes me yonks to read a full book now anyway :haha: - plus the advantage of recipe ideas would be fab.

Am sure there was a Baby Led Weaning book free with a parenting or pregnancy magazine I bought when I was still pregnant but as I wasn't really interested in the time (just assumed it was some strange weirdness as I'd never heard of it :shrug::blush:) I don't think I kept it.


----------



## Jetters

^ that's the one. i have it, i can post it to you. pm me your addy! xx


----------



## Elphaba

Jetters said:


> ^ that's the one. i have it, i can post it to you. pm me your addy! xx

Are you sure, hun? If you wouldn't mind me borrowing it, that would be fab :flower:. Will PM you!

On a separate note, I found Xavier lying smack bang in the middle of his cot this morning. Right where I left him - only facing in the exact opposite direction! :wacko:

He does fidget and turn a lot in his sleep so I'm used to finding him lying at odd angles - but doing a full 180 turn was seriously impressive!!


----------



## mandarhino

There is a specific baby led weaning forum as well. You should be able to find it with a quick google. I was never able to register on it for some reason (mac related??) but used to find it helpful.


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks, Mandarhino - have just found it!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Some of you may have seen on facebook - albert slept through! 9-5. I'm well chuffed. Even if it's just a fluke at least i know he can do it - whooooooooooooo!


----------



## dougie

Well done Albert! Maybe Louie will take heed and sleep tonight? Wishful thinking eh!


----------



## Elphaba

Go Albert!

Xavier managed 8-10:30 and then 11-5:45 so pretty pleased with that. He was sleeping 9-7 from eight weeks old but ever since his cold at Christmas (probably closely followed by a growth spurt), he's no longer going through most of the time.


----------



## mandarhino

I had about 7:45pm to 5:50am and then brought her in with me and she slept till 8:10. Hooray. Shame she's 19 months though, makes it less impressive. 

I have a Royal Mail grumble. I've got 3 nappy packages all posted early last week which still haven't arrived. Usually the mail round here is fantastic. I've received a bunch of packages which were posted after as well. Grr.


----------



## mommy43

i dunno whats up with RM lately somethings ive waited 3 weeks for n got things i know where posted after too 
i dont mind so much with nappies off here i know they are coming its ebay ive sold stuff n am waiting for stuff not everyones so understanding:( n expect refunds when things havent arrived


----------



## lynnikins

i always post recorded and if im worried about getting it there quick i use special delivery

Manderino, if you sell your WNNN what size r they lol, im always on the lookout for more


----------



## Eala

mandarhino said:


> I had about 7:45pm to 5:50am and then brought her in with me and she slept till 8:10. Hooray. Shame she's 19 months though, makes it less impressive.
> 
> I have a Royal Mail grumble. I've got 3 nappy packages all posted early last week which still haven't arrived. Usually the mail round here is fantastic. I've received a bunch of packages which were posted after as well. Grr.

I hear you. Posted something First Class on Friday (albeit Friday afternoon) and it arrived on Tuesday... Anyone else remember when First Class pretty much meant "next day" :rofl:

Well we tried out our Monkey Doodlez swim nappy today, and it's fab. I shall live without the poppers, as it's not much hassle these days to just strip the nappy off with the trouser part of her swimsuit.

I'm absolutely shattered today (not that it's anything new) and trying to find motivation to do University work :coffee:

On a very random note, I just found out that the voice of "Captain Barnacle" in Octonauts is provided by non other than the guy who does the voice Aleksander Orlov from Compare the Meerkat!


----------



## xerinx

Well for the last few days ive been busy knitting away and have nearly finished my next pair of longies (to my own pattern!) 

Tomorrow im off to enroll for college! The tutor has accepted me on the course but i need to go in and do the forms ect ect Ohh and pay the £49 registration fee which means no new nappies this week :( But it means i start next week! Im excited but scared as im leaving logan for the 1st time really!! Its perfect really tho as oh is in uni mon,tues and im in weds,thurs friday so no need to pay for childcare :D


----------



## fluffpuffin

Hey girls - I really envy those of you that can knit...I know I could learn but it's just never gonna happen :rofl: anyway - long story short, I order my first wool item today :happydance: - a pair of longies:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...946&var=580008313561&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I ordered the pink pair ad it will have Isla's name on it. I can't wait to get it - looks so cute. I plan to use them over my fitteds for nighttime :)

Can you tell me the best place to get the lanolin from? and will a normal wool wash, like woolcure be ok to wash them with?

thx ladies:)


----------



## xerinx

Ive bought my lanolin from either nappy garden or bums and roses. I dont really use wool wash just add a few baby wash or shampoo in if they are dirty!!


----------



## fluffpuffin

baby shampoo?? I had no idea you could use that. will go off to buy some lanolin now. thanks :)


----------



## mommy43

ooooooo i looked at those will u let me know how they go once you've tried them


----------



## fluffpuffin

yes, will do hun.


----------



## mandarhino

WNNNs are large. I'm going to think about selling them over the next few weeks as they are so pretty - 2 OBV tie-dyed ones amongst them. 

So my 3 packages showed up just now when someone living nearby dropped them off. They'd been mis-delivered to his place. Anyways they are all with me now. 

Jetters - if you decide you like Easyfits, the brights look really nice. I've got an orange and red now and the colours are really nice and rich. 

What are you planning on studying Erin?


----------



## xerinx

This is basically an access course in care and social work, i can then top it up in sept to a dimploma in socail work then top that up to a degree :D

I left school when i was 15 so didnt get any qualifications so its been quite hard to get into uni! I resat my gcses 2 years ago and had to sit an exam to get accepted at our college to prove im capable at studying at level2/3 but we all have to start somewhere!!


----------



## mandarhino

Sounds good. My BF is a social worker and really enjoys her work.


----------



## xerinx

Yea its something i wanted to for for years (i was in care as a kid and can empathise with other children in the situations as me) I would love to give back for their help to me!


----------



## lynnikins

mandarhino said:


> Sounds good. My BF is a social worker and really enjoys her work.

ok im calling dibs on the Obv's if you decide to sell


----------



## mandarhino

Ok will let you know Lynnkins.


----------



## lynnikins

just a thought about M 's skin being damp in the morning it could be because shes just wee'ed again and as the nappy is full its struggling to absorb it, i find if i change Nate first thing he wakes up hes often had a dry night just pee's first thing in the morning and its a mamoth pee


----------



## kate.m.

Eala said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> I had about 7:45pm to 5:50am and then brought her in with me and she slept till 8:10. Hooray. Shame she's 19 months though, makes it less impressive.
> 
> I have a Royal Mail grumble. I've got 3 nappy packages all posted early last week which still haven't arrived. Usually the mail round here is fantastic. I've received a bunch of packages which were posted after as well. Grr.
> 
> I hear you. Posted something First Class on Friday (albeit Friday afternoon) and it arrived on Tuesday... Anyone else remember when First Class pretty much meant "next day" :rofl:
> 
> Well we tried out our Monkey Doodlez swim nappy today, and it's fab. I shall live without the poppers, as it's not much hassle these days to just strip the nappy off with the trouser part of her swimsuit.
> 
> I'm absolutely shattered today (not that it's anything new) and trying to find motivation to do University work :coffee:
> 
> On a very random note, I just found out that the voice of "Captain Barnacle" in Octonauts is provided by non other than the guy who does the voice Aleksander Orlov from Compare the Meerkat!Click to expand...


Can i join you in a royal mail grumble?! :growlmad: Ours is completely buggered up at the moment: i few weeks before christmas, they decided it was a great idea to move the sorting office (i think its for the entire cheshire region, if not more) to a different town! Its all messed up: theyre 4 weeks behind with parcels, we only get parcels delivered once a week, letters every other day & post can be any time from 8am to 5:30pm! We also now get post on a sunday! wtf?! I have seen 3 different postmen delivering in this week only! 
Hows a girl supposed to wait for fluffy mail like this?! :cry:
OK, rant over :blush:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Any of you use bambooty's? I've just used a pre-loved one in medium size and am so impressed with it. But the size feels quite small. I want to get more, but will the large size be huge?? I'm worried about getting more mediums and her not being in them for very long. she's already 8.75kg.


----------



## xerinx

My latest pair of longies (although they are sold already!)

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs071.snc6/168118_1708491906789_1072823694_31900236_4466622_n.jpg

I love them and want them for logan!! Will have to make some more for him!!


----------



## discoclare

I have 4 Bambootys. 1 is medium and getting a bit tight on Arianna (leaving slightly red marks on legs, but not on loosest waist setting yet), the other 3 I got large as I was worried about the same as you. 2 are easy nights and I am using them already. I have them on the tightest setting and there is a little gaping on the legs if she bends them up(teeny bit) but she doesn't move much at night and sleeps on her back with her legs straight and they seem to be working! I haven't dared use the large easyday because of the gaping, I'm saving it until she's a bit bigger. She is 7 months and weighs about 7.5kg I think (haven't weighed her for a couple of weeks). I think if Isla's thighs are chunky the large would be OK or nearly OK now. How are the mediums on her thighs?


----------



## discoclare

Ooooh Erin, the longies are great!


----------



## fluffpuffin

discoclare said:


> I have 4 Bambootys. 1 is medium and getting a bit tight on Arianna (leaving slightly red marks on legs, but not on loosest waist setting yet), the other 3 I got large as I was worried about the same as you. 2 are easy nights and I am using them already. I have them on the tightest setting and there is a little gaping on the legs if she bends them up(teeny bit) but she doesn't move much at night and sleeps on her back with her legs straight and they seem to be working! I haven't dared use the large easyday because of the gaping, I'm saving it until she's a bit bigger. She is 7 months and weighs about 7.5kg I think (haven't weighed her for a couple of weeks). I think if Isla's thighs are chunky the large would be OK or nearly OK now. How are the mediums on her thighs?

thanks :) the mediums feel quite tight around her thighs, and when I took them off there were some slight red marks. Her thighs have filled out a bit more lately. I think I might just get the large ones so I should get more wear out of them. I have plenty of other nappies that fit her right, just love the bambooty as I found it so reliable and it's so lovely and slim. so annoying when you're between sizes.


----------



## fluffpuffin

xerinx said:


> My latest pair of longies (although they are sold already!)
> 
> https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/hs071.snc6/168118_1708491906789_1072823694_31900236_4466622_n.jpg
> 
> I love them and want them for logan!! Will have to make some more for him!!

awww, gorgeous :)


----------



## Mynx

Erin, absolutely loving those longies!!! Gonna have make some acrylic ones for Evie to for when her wool ones are being washed and dried ;)


----------



## xerinx

Yea they are fab!! I still use wool and ive found a really cheap site for real wool in gorgeous colours too!! But ive been making some of these for people who's babys are allergic to wool/lanolin or people that dont wanna spend a fortune!

These ones did take me a while tho as it was to my own pattern but now i have that written the next pair should be done quicker!


----------



## mandarhino

So pretty Erin!


----------



## Mynx

Erin hun, do you have that site with the cheap wool plz? Is there a good variety of colours?


----------



## mommy43

they are lovely erin id be interested in the site too nearly there with my knitting i'll give it go:)


----------



## lynnikins

ditto lol


----------



## Mynx

WTF?!?!?! I went to put on a nappy wash this morning and 2 of them were black! I've never had that before! What on earth can make them go black? None of the others have been affected... one is a Totsbots cotton and the other is one of the Totsbots EFv2!!! OMG!!! I've got them on a 60 degree wash in the hope that it'll wash out *crosses fingers*


----------



## xerinx

Ill sort you ladies out with the link when im not on my phone :D

Mynx, ive had his nappies go brown with wee before but never black? Its normally his night nappies tho and a wash gets it out so hoping yours come up clean too!


----------



## Mynx

So do I hun! I'm wondering if it's because I left the wash a day longer than I usually do? Or maybe because she's poorly atm and her wee really stinks :sick: But then surely that would affect all the others? 
I have no idea why this has happened and I really hope it hasnt ruined them :(


----------



## lynnikins

im sure they will be fine might need some stain treating perhaps


----------



## xerinx

Has she had calpol? Coz that can make nasty nasty stains!!

And some nappies are more prone to stains i find! Logan doesnt ever stain minkee lined nappies but if its fleece or obv then say goodbye to that nappy!!!


----------



## Mynx

Calpol can cause stains? Omg she's had Calpol for the last few days because she's had a high fever :( Ah well that explains it then! The wash is still going so I'll find out in an hour if they're stained for ever!


----------



## lynnikins

to avoid it in future use supermarket own brand paracetamol its cheaper and exactly the same stuff just different box lol and it doesnt stain!!


----------



## xerinx

Yea calpol is a bugger to get out!! And yea the clear paracetamol solutions are great and dont stain!!


----------



## Mynx

Thanks ladies, good advice there! :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Yep Mynx it's the calpol, it ruined my organic flips, bloody stuff, I was horrifed cos it means it's chocka of enumbers!!! Buy own-brand calpol from boots or asda or somewhere- no stains x


----------



## Jetters

I basically have two fluffy stashes- the BG organic AIOs which are my workhorses. I use them 99% of the time. I love them, they never leak and I can't fault them. Then I have the pretty stash. 15 WNOS (including 3 new ones one their way), 3 ltd etd ittis, and 3 cushies. To be honest, none of them contain poo or last longer than 2 hours. I only like them because I love the cuteness!!

I'm reallllllllllllly considering selling the lot of them and just keeping the BGs. I'll be sad, because I always dreamed of the day when he'd be walking around in just a nappy with a cute butt hanging out (I blame the cushie tushies in the cheeks+cherries picture!), but to be realistic i've never been as broke, my savings are empty now, I want to do things like Monkey Music with him and I can't afford it. The only thing I have sellable really are those. And the BGs do everything I ever wanted a nappy to do- they look cute, work amazingly, etc.

Decision!


----------



## xerinx

Awww jetters he will still look cute in a bg!! 

You need to do whats best for you and kia hun!! If selling them means you can do more activities together then go for it. I know the feeling on being skint at the mo and it sucks!!


----------



## Jetters

Yeah he does, I love my BGs, they're all artist print ones so still funky :D 
And he's got 3 name WNOS and 1 that i'd never sell (the real men one) so we'd always have those 4 anyway. 

It's really tough! I truly wish i'd never discovered this forum in a way, I should have stopped looking when I discovered BGs lol.


----------



## mandarhino

Keep a few favourites as K is bound to change shape as he's moving from his solely milk based diet to a mixed one and as he gets more active. Nappies that worked when M was younger don't work now - BG V3s for one.


----------



## Jetters

Yeah good point! I thought of that earlier but figured he'll always be a heavy wetter... and the reason they don't work is just because they're not absorbant enough really. Hmmmmmmm! 

Cloth nappying isn't what i'd hoped it would be, tbh :blush:. If he changes shape and the BGs stop working, i'll probably try organic Flips again once more and if they don't work, give them up... I can't afford to keep trying new brands anymore.


----------



## mandarhino

You never know. I would have classed M as a heavy wetter once upon a time. We never used to get more than 3 hours out of a nappy. But then once weaned on to food she stopped being a heavy wetter for months. Now she does the occasional power wee so I need to catch those. But I had months and months where she was a light to medium wetter.


----------



## xerinx

Yea logan was out weeing all his nappies afew months ago but now hes completely weaned and only has 1 bottle of milk a day his nappies can last him 6/7 hours during the day (i forgot to change him one day :shy:)


----------



## Mynx

Evie's still a bit of a mammoth pee-er too, she still has 3 bottles a day as well as a cup of juice so that's probably why :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

ejs nappies have been alot dryer with him cutting from 6 feeds to 4 a day, the emergancy night nappy i made last night of prefolds lasted the whole night and bottom layer of prefold wasnt even wet ! i can get 4-5 hours out of most of my stash now where i used to get 3 at a push


----------



## mandarhino

My new limited edition Tuttos arrived this morning. I love them. Ok once my last 2 nappies arrive, that's it. No more purchases! 

Going out tonight to a birthday party. Somehow need to shake off my sleepiness. M has taken to have a big dispute with me when i refuse to feed her at 4:30ish in the morning. I hope she gets over this soon. :(


----------



## veganmum2be

i too wish i hadn't discovered the nappy part of this forum, because i'd be so much better off :lol: i cringe when i total up my stash and i bought all mine pre loved! 
bg's are still cute! and if your keeping your faves you'll still have cute fluff to see him toddle round in...plus with the uk lack of summer theres not that many oppertunities :lol:


girls i just bought my first custom wn! eek! i've been putting it off for ages cos i didn't want to make a rubbish one!
but i decided on a half way cut, bright yellow minkee front, and brown dotty back with a dinosaur embroidery and frank-a-saurus on it! :D


----------



## jms895

Me too! I sI sort of wish I had never started :haha: but glad IO did :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah the cheaper than disposables argument has gone well out the window for me. I used to be more sensible. Ho hum.


----------



## Mynx

LOL I'm in agreement with you all there!


----------



## KatienSam

jms895 said:


> Me too! I sI sort of wish I had never started :haha: but glad IO did :rofl:

My name is Katie and I'm a nappy addict :rofl: my addiction is all jade's ^^^ fault! Lol! I've just started my collection so it's only small at the moment but I have a list of what I want to buy and doing it gradually so my DH doesn't have a fit :blush:

My favourite are the d'lish SIO at the moment if they were OS it would be great as I could use them for my next daughter too but will need to buy a couple in small size too soon! X

So far I have:

2 x eBay cheapies (OS)
2 x d'lish in large
1 x d'lish in medium
1 x tots bots (cherries)

I want to order an issy and a blueberry next! Are they any good in your experience? Anything else I should try (would prefer one sized but obviously will buy sized if they are really pretty :haha: )

X


----------



## Mynx

Hun I have a couple of Blueberry Onesize for sale if you're intersted. I used to love my BBOS and had quite an extensive selection of them! But they dont work so well for Evie anymore and tend to rub her chubby legs lol so they have to go! 
I have a pink Dalmation spot one for a tenner and a white minky with pink and brown spots (Neopolitan) for £13 (I bought that one brand new and it's only been used a handful of times!) Much cheaper than buying them new and postage is included :thumbup: Drop me a pm if you're interested.


----------



## KatienSam

Ooo I am interested but purchased a few last night, if they are still available in a couple of weeks I will PM you! Can't let my husband notice too many nappy parcels in one week :haha: thank you :flower:

X


----------



## Mynx

No problem hun :) x


----------



## mandarhino

I have a bunch of Issys and really like them. I used to have silly number but have thinned over the last two months. They should fit your current daughter. Can't attest as to what they're like on smaller babies as my daughter was over a year when I bought them. I've seen loads of pictures of small babies in them so they should work fine. 

I've sadly never tried a BBOS. Have BBSS which I love.


----------



## xerinx

I have loads of issys but didnt start using them until logan was 7 months oldso cant say how well they work on lil babies :D

But welcome to the dark side :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Avalons poorly :( she has a really bad cold and is teething on top of it. She was up 5 times in the night just screaming even calpol wasnt helping ,and shes is barely drinking her milk today but will have water. Rang NHS direct and they said just keep an eye on her an if she stops wanting water to take her to emergency docs. I hate seeing her ill :(


----------



## Mynx

Mandarhino, I have 2 BBOS for sale, lovely girlie ones too.. one for a tenner and one for £13 if you're interested ;) 

Lliena, I hope little Avalon gets better soon :( I can totally sympathise as Evie has this nasty cold all week too :( Now she's improving altho she's been left with a terrible cough which I hate hearing :cry: 

Get better soon girls :hugs:


----------



## mommy43

i hear u all hasnt really worked out cheaper for me either i cant resist all the pretty nappies but one day she will be potty trained n i will sell them all (except one) atm i have mainly issy's & wn's with a few bg's n itti's but isbel has changed shape as shes grown too she was in BBSS untill about a month ago but shes got really chunky n i cant get a good fit anymore

hope avalon is feeling better soon it horrible when they are poorly


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Avalon and Evie. Hope they're both feeling better soon. So scary when they can't tell you what's wrong. 

We're now over the chicken pox in this household. Her scabs are fading and the mood has improved. She's still a little fragile though. And her bottom canines seem to be bugging her. 

Mynx - saw your BBOS thanks. Think I was too late for your rasberry truffle one, which is the one out of the current prints that I covet. My problem is that I want the new owls print they've just introduced. Doesn't seem to be out over here and don't know if it is coming.


----------



## Lliena

She is still smiling inbetween the grumbles which is good, it's just mad how quick it comes on she was ok yesterday in manchester then on way home about 6ish she started and just went downhill from there.


----------



## Jetters

I'm selling two natural parenting books!

'three in a bed' about co-sleeping, and the BLW cookbook. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swa...lw-cookbook-co-sleeping-book.html#post8919522


----------



## dougie

I start my job at Fill Your Pants in the morning! I am really excited! I have my bags ready, lunch ready all my clothes out! Louie will be with my Mom all day, he doesn't even miss me when he is with her, so I don't need to worry too much!

Ooooh all the fluff!


----------



## mandarhino

Good luck dougie!


----------



## modo

Good luck dougie!


----------



## PROUDMOMMY2

sorry ladies here i am again to ask more questions, i have a microfibre/terry insert with my pocket nappies, which way up do i put it to work best, microfibre on top or terry, sorry if this is a silly question :blush:


----------



## lynnikins

put the mircofibre on top as it will absorb the wee quicker and the terry will hold it


----------



## Elphaba

Following on from the conversation a couple of pages back re Calpol staining nappies, is the Boots own version nappy-safe? It says it's strawberry flavour but I don't know if that means it's pink like Calpol or clear?

We do have Calpol in the house (not used it since X went in to cloth though as it happens) but after reading it can caus the wee to stain nappies, I thought it would be cheaper to simply replace the capol than than to buy extra disposables for days when he needs it.

Which brands do you guys use. Our sainsburys didn't seem to have an own brand version so only seen the Boots strawberry one. Is this ok or not?


----------



## dougie

had a fab day at work! if any of you ordered over the weekend there is a chance i packed it!! the itti prints are soooooo gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

i dont know about the boots own brand but the asda and tesco own brand ones are fine and dont stain


----------



## mommy43

Medinol is baby paracetamol it dosent stain nappies i think u can get it at most chemists my asda do it :)


----------



## discoclare

oh glad you had a good day dougie. congrats on your job!


----------



## lynnikins

glad you had a fun day hunni


----------



## peanut56

I just wanted to say hi! :hi:
I'm posting a little prematurely, because I haven't actually started using the cloth diapers yet...but they are ordered and will be here in a couple of days!
I'm really excited to try it. I always thought it would be a lot of work and kind of gross. :blush: But then I went with my SIL (who's expecting) to an information session, and was totally sold on it! So I ordered a combination of Flips and Happy Heinys, and if all goes well, I'll try out some different kinds as well. :happydance:


----------



## modo

One of my issy's leaked for the first time today :( I use them as night nappies. It was only a little leak. I'm hoping its a one off because when I took the inserts out I discovered that I had put them in the wrong way round! I was very tired when I did it last night :lol: so I hope that was the reason why it leaked.

What do you all think?


----------



## mandarhino

I use a fleece soaker over my Issys for night. I find that takes care of any potential leaks. 

Happy (belated) birthday Lynnkins. 

And glad you had a good day dougie. 

Hello peanut as well!


----------



## modo

Which fleece soaker do you use?


----------



## Lliena

Pumpkin pants are good fleece soakers :)


----------



## modo

I figured out what fleece soakers are! I called them shorts and I have a pair. Haven't tried them overnight yet. Maybe I'll try it tonight :thumbup:

Does anyone use issys over night without the fleece soakers? Could it just be that the inserts were put in the wrong way round? Or has Bobby just started to pee more at night and now I need them. Maybe I should try the issys tonight on their own to see if it is the inserts.


----------



## mandarhino

Pumpkin pants - have both longies and shorties.


----------



## lynnikins

im loving my wool disna pants for EJ atm they are lush now i just need some looser fitting pjs for him


----------



## modo

OK. So do you the longies? How does it work? Do they replace the pj pants or do the pj pants go over them? 

Does anyone use issys on their own? I am just concerned because I bought three more issys because they were working so well for us.


----------



## lynnikins

i dont use issys at all lol, i dont use many onesize nappies as EJ fits into the large ones i have


----------



## veganmum2be

girls i am finding that my minkee nappies are always damp on the outside around the legs.
its only the minkee ones, everything else works fine with the same absorbency.
so its all my WN's and then i have a ebay cheapy minkee and a wonderoo minkee, i thought it could just be those nappies are a bad fit, but i have wonderoos that aren't minkee and they are fine.
is that normal for minkee nappies?

xx


----------



## mandarhino

No not normal for minky nappies to wick. I find my minky ones are less likely to wick than cotton outers. 

I use longies instead of pj trousers. Lovely designs so she looks really cute going off to bed.


----------



## Mynx

I also use longies or flongies (fleece longies) rather than pj bottoms. Either that or I use fleece wraps and the next size up in pyjama bottoms ;)


----------



## modo

Where can I get the longies from? C&C only have shorties.


----------



## Mynx

Fleece longies? I know that Ebay do a selection of fleece longies.. dont know if they're any good to be fair tho. From what I've read about them, they're made by a WAHM and come in LOADS of different patterns :thumbup: 
Someone else may know of other sites that sell better ones tho?


----------



## mandarhino

Some companies to choose from. I ordered most of mine direct from her Etsy site but I think she's on maternity leave at the moment. You'll need a large or x large to fit over an Issy with both inserts in. I have to roll the legs up as she's not tall enough!

https://www.jabulababy.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&manufacturers_id=21 (sale prices as they're shutting)

https://www.babybots.co.uk/pumpkin_pants_longies.htm

https://milliesnappies.co.uk/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=78_89

https://www.kingdomfluff.co.uk/fleece-longies-c-81.php


----------



## Jetters

Bespoke Baby Room do the PP fleece longies, are their customer service is EXCELLENT :)


----------



## modo

Thanks for the advice. I got a pair of longies and the disana shorts both in xl to try. I have B in an issy tonight and even if it doesn't leak it sounds like its bound to happen eventually.

Thanks Jetters but they didn't have the pumpkin pants in XL but its a lovely website and I have bookmarked it :)


----------



## modo

No leaks this morning :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Good news modo. 

Man I am knackered today. Been having another run of bad sleep thanks to M. Had media training at work today so you may hear me on some local BBC radio station in the future mumbling away. But, as with every time I have work related training, I find I'm way more tired than I would be if I had just had a normal work day. 

A mere few days into my nappy ban, Jetters made me break it with her flogging of WNSS. I shall blame my lack of self control on my sleep deprivation.


----------



## Jetters

My deepest apologies :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

yes jetters stop posting i have to keep looking 
someone pleeassseeee buy the hedgehog wn im trying to save up for a RF carseat:rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

im totally fluff deprived the next nappy im getting in the post i already own its just been out on loan


----------



## Lliena

My stash is changing a bit again Im loving my trusty bgv3's still but have also branched out back to fitteds and wraps and Im loving it :D


----------



## modo

My pumpkin pants longies have arrived. I was very kindly sent a sample of lanolin from Donna. Do I need to use lanolin on the longies? How do I do it? 

mandarhino I would always find myself exhausted after any training, workshop or seminars then a normal day at work.

Lliena: Do you use your fitteds overnight? Are there particular ones that are designed to be worn overnight (other than WNNN) or can you use most? 

Jetters always has nice nappies for sale!

lynnikins: sorry you are fluff deprived :( Happy Belated Birthday :)


----------



## Lliena

Nope you dont need to use lanolin on fleece just wool :)


----------



## modo

TY!!!


----------



## hannah76

hi ladies... i am having night leakage issues and need some advice! 

we use cotton prefolds and home made PUL covers that i made. i have a diaper service that i prepaid for a year so we are sticking to those prefolds, and i can make more covers of another style if needed but its not in the budget to start purchasing covers so please don't advise of brands to buy :)

i can knit, sew, crochet or somehow make different things... so what do you think would help to keep the pees in all night so that i don't have to wake her too much at night feedings by changing her diaper?? should i double up on the prefolds? what's a longie? does anyone use knit soakers anymore??? 

thanks in advance :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hi hannah, afraid I have no advice for you as I've not used that type of system before. Hope you figure something out. You might want to post your query on the main board as well as someone like LittlePants might have some good advice. 

Home early from work today as M started puking at nursery. So much for my afternoon meetings. She's fine, just puking. Really quite bizarre. She's sacked out on the couch sleeping now so I hope she goes to bed tonight. I should have known that when she slept from 9pm to 6:20am that something was up. Silly me was thinking she was turning over a new leaf with her sleeping. 

Now for a nappy related moan - my postie has stopped putting packages in my mailbox. Think my nappy from Lilena was delivered today and normally nappy packages are shoved into the mailbox. Who ever is delivering at the moment keeps leaving red cards so that means yet another trip to the sorting office. :growlmad:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I sent it Tuesday hun so was prob that, silly posties!


----------



## Elphaba

mommy43 said:


> Medinol is baby paracetamol it dosent stain nappies i think u can get it at most chemists my asda do it :)




lynnikins said:


> i dont know about the boots own brand but the asda and tesco own brand ones are fine and dont stain

Meant to say thanks for this, girls! I don't have a Tesco or Asda in my town unfortunately. But should be near an Asda on Monday so might pop in and see if they have own brand or Medinol.


----------



## raraboo

just wanting to say hello. I am new to this site- I have a 2month old baby boy and am back into loving the cloth. I also have a 3yr old girl who (sadly) toilet trained last summer!!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Ooo just brought my first WN! I felt it had to be said to the world as Im a tad excited :blush: 

Costs a fair amount though doesn't it! Deffinatly worth it though looking at the other nappies I've seen made. Shoop!


----------



## dougie

Evening Ladies!!

Got a question for you all! 
This mainly applies to Itti Bitti's but I would like your response to other AI2's (flips/weehuggers/things like that) too please if you don't mind!

When you use an AI2, how often do you actually just unsnap/take out the middle and re-use the outer? 
If you do/don't, which nappies and why?

Doing some research, thankyou everyone :)


----------



## mandarhino

I only have experience of AI2 Ittis and I always fully change the nappies. I was always worried that there would be stray pee somewhere and just felt better about changing the whole nappy. I would do the same with other AI2s I suspect. 

I have a lot of nappies and even before I went a bit berserk, I had enough not to worry about trying to get a bit of extra use of nappies.


----------



## Jetters

I've never reused the shell on any ai2 nappies like ittis. They're always wet!!!!

Flips I use 2 a day unless he poops- just alternate them at each nappy change and air out between. 

Weehuggers are used once cos they always bloody wick so I sold them.


----------



## Lliena

I never reused my ittis when I had them either as they were too wet!

Now I have 4 diff wraps so I have time to let one dry whilst using another if needs be :D


(I am still coveting a hl wool wrap but I am not spending £28 on one :lol:)


----------



## dougie

thanks ladies :) any more responses would be great too :)

do you mind if i use your quotes for an article on babiesnappies.com?


----------



## Elphaba

I wouldn't re-use the outer for Ittis or similar either.

For Flips, I would use each wrap three times (alternating in between like Jetters), unless it's been pooed in and then it goes in the wash.


----------



## Lliena

Nope dougie I dont mind if you use it :)


----------



## mandarhino

No problem dougie


----------



## jms895

I dont re use itti outers either. I only change the liner if he has poohed and not weed if you know what i mean?


----------



## dougie

yeah we do that too jade :) thanks everyone :D
my first article has been written and ive sent it for checking, as i am a bit nervous about it! fingers crossed its okay :D


----------



## jms895

Am sure its fab :thumbup: xx


----------



## dougie

thanks everyone :)

Last night I used a brand new TB stretchy for bed, straight on no washes, with a wool soaker and he woke up dry! With no boosting! (when I say dry, I mean it didn't leak!)

I think I am in love!


----------



## wild2011

i went to mw yesterday for checkup, and thought id ask while i was there about any locla schemes by the council re reusable nappies i did come across something on a thread on bnb somewhere about some locla councils, but nothing for her as of yet, she looked at me blankly and said she had no idea lmfao .. is going to contact a few new mums local groups for me to see if she can shed any light on it. 

anybody know of any siter that lists local councils with schemes for reusable nappy users? x


----------



## lynnikins

check your local council website its often hidden in there if theres an offical scheme in your area


----------



## lynnikins

hannah76 said:


> hi ladies... i am having night leakage issues and need some advice!
> 
> we use cotton prefolds and home made PUL covers that i made. i have a diaper service that i prepaid for a year so we are sticking to those prefolds, and i can make more covers of another style if needed but its not in the budget to start purchasing covers so please don't advise of brands to buy :)
> 
> i can knit, sew, crochet or somehow make different things... so what do you think would help to keep the pees in all night so that i don't have to wake her too much at night feedings by changing her diaper?? should i double up on the prefolds? what's a longie? does anyone use knit soakers anymore???
> 
> thanks in advance :)


I use wool and fleece covers ( need new fleece ones as hes outgrown them ) and am knitting a pair of longies at the moment for him theres a few of us who knit here and a few pattern links floating about. 
i also use prefolds ( not normally my nighttime choice but occasionally ) and if i have to use one at night i do boost it with something for now the small prefolds get pad folded then placed as booster into toddler isize prefold which gets nippa'ed on then wool or fleece overtop, i find this works or just pad fold 2 together ( super bulky ) and put a PUL wrap over then fleece or wool over that just to be safe. but i honestly prefer to use specific night nappies as i find they are just alot less bulk for him i'll try to hunt down some of those knitting patterns for you


----------



## Lliena

dougie said:


> thanks everyone :)
> 
> Last night I used a brand new TB stretchy for bed, straight on no washes, with a wool soaker and he woke up dry! With no boosting! (when I say dry, I mean it didn't leak!)
> 
> I think I am in love!


I love TB stretchies just got another 2 coming in the post and some bambinex teddys they are soooo soft and hold everything in :D


----------



## Mynx

Lliena said:


> dougie said:
> 
> 
> thanks everyone :)
> 
> Last night I used a brand new TB stretchy for bed, straight on no washes, with a wool soaker and he woke up dry! With no boosting! (when I say dry, I mean it didn't leak!)
> 
> I think I am in love!
> 
> 
> I love TB stretchies just got another 2 coming in the post and some bambinex teddys they are soooo soft and hold everything in :DClick to expand...

I'm another fan of TB stretchies! 
I have to boost them tho, I dont dare use them without anything else in! But they're fab and such a great fit :thumbup:


----------



## Mynx

wild2011 said:


> i went to mw yesterday for checkup, and thought id ask while i was there about any locla schemes by the council re reusable nappies i did come across something on a thread on bnb somewhere about some locla councils, but nothing for her as of yet, she looked at me blankly and said she had no idea lmfao .. is going to contact a few new mums local groups for me to see if she can shed any light on it.
> 
> anybody know of any siter that lists local councils with schemes for reusable nappy users? x

I rang up the Environmental Services of my local council (you could probably Google the phone number for it) and asked if they had a cloth nappy incentive scheme and I was surprised to be told that they do! 
It's definately worth giving them a call hun cos you never know :) x


----------



## mandarhino

I am bored. Was supposed to be going into work today with M and then out for lunch but her illness has nixed those plans. She doesn't want to leave my lap at the moment.


----------



## xerinx

Well im officially a student now!! Have done my 1st week!! And am missing bnb sooo much :haha:

Its lil mans bday tomorrow cant wait!!! 

Ohh and im on a diet and exercising everyday!! So far 9lb down!


----------



## Jetters

Anyone wanna buy my BLW cookbook? 

Baby Led Weaning Cookbook by Gill Rapley
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/The-Baby-led...948486&cguid=999e473312c0a0aad4b01e50fd9bceb4

New! Have two copies. Excellent recipe book for the whole family, also gives a full guide to BLW in the first few chapters. *£5 posted. *


----------



## mommy43

me me me :)


----------



## jms895

Pip it was on my council website, I only got £25. I think Erin got quite alot???


----------



## mommy43

i just had my worst nappy change ever n i soooooo feel like giving up i wont n i have a feeling it would of happened cloth or sposie 
lo woke up i got her out the buggy put her down to play while i made a bottle when i came back in there was poo everywhere all over her on the floor it was even on her face:sick: my son was in the room but didnt notice:dohh: i got a towel stripped her wiped her enough to be able to carry her n put her in the bath ive just finished scrubbing the floor 
sorry if this is tmi but her poo is like water it was puddles so i guess it would of leaked out whatever she was wearing but i dont know why i thought once you started weaning it would get better :shrug: shes dropped a feed recently too as shes eating more now any ideas???????
just to add shes on aptamil first stage milk


----------



## xerinx

jms895 said:


> Pip it was on my council website, I only got £25. I think Erin got quite alot???

Nope :nope: My council stopped theirs 2 weeks before we started in cloth :shrug:


----------



## mandarhino

I got £54 from one of the London councils when pregnant. I could have got another £30 from Leeds council where I lived for a year post baby. But I never got around to sorting it out. I blame sleep deprivation, I still don't know why I didn't apply. :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

mommy43 what nappy was it? to be honest i've had terrible blowouts like that with a few brands!!! It's minging, sorry for you :hugs: :lol: mind you we had MUCH worse ones with sposies... ew bad memories!!!!


----------



## Elphaba

Our council doesn't do it, unfortunately. Didn't stop me spending lots on nappies though hehe :haha:

Although perhaps they did inadvertantly (that's spelled wrong I'm sure...) help me switch to cloth as the straw that broke the camels back was seeing so many nappies in the bin in December. We only get a bin collection once a fortnight (and recycling on the in-between weeks) and when we missed one because of the snow we had almost a month's worth of Pampers in there :sick:


----------



## Jetters

Baba Me are doing new V3s for £5.55 each!!


----------



## Hayley90

I've ordered my maximum amount too!!! We have about 12 V3s now so that should be enough :lol:

Liam doesnt think we need anymore :(


----------



## Jetters

these men of ours are very strange :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

I don't mind doing it for you if you like Jetters?


----------



## dougie

these men of ours need to join the facebook group 
'help i live with a nappy addict' (search it!)
to win you lovely ladies some fluff for valentines day!


----------



## mommy43

it was WN jetters they are usually good at catching it too im gonna have to scrub n bleach all over again tonight im feeling stressed now:(


----------



## Jetters

My worst ever poosplosion was a WN! They are terrible at catching runny poo in my opinion... I barely used them while K was breastfed except for the same day he'd had a poo so I KNEW he wouldn't poo in them! 

Thanks Elphaba, my nan's gonna do it :D


----------



## veganmum2be

i was about to offer jetters but elphaba beat me :lol:
x


----------



## mommy43

thanks for posting jetters izzy now has another 5 nappies :rofl: im loving BGs as night nappies though so i need them:) bargain


----------



## Elphaba

Jetters said:


> Thanks Elphaba, my nan's gonna do it :D

No problem - fab that the ones you like are so cheap! :flower:


----------



## discoclare

dougie said:


> these men of ours need to join the facebook group
> 'help i live with a nappy addict' (search it!)
> to win you lovely ladies some fluff for valentines day!

I just showed this to my OH after seeing it on my news feed! He laughed, but I don't think he is going to try and win me any fluff :nope:


----------



## dougie

Bully him! My OH is the one with the bee!
He looks like he is modeling for QVC!


----------



## discoclare

dougie said:


> Bully him! My OH is the one with the bee!
> He looks like he is modeling for QVC!

:haha:


----------



## lynnikins

i showed my OH last night and he just laughed but he posted hehe


----------



## dougie

My friend who went into labour at 29 weeks is in hospital again, her waters have broken, baby is now 32 weeks...

I am so scared for her


----------



## mandarhino

Dougie, hope she's ok. 32 weeks is much, much better than 29 weeks though, even if they don't manage to delay labour for much longer.


----------



## dougie

Yeah I know, I'm so worried about her, I'm hoping that I can visit her in hospital. She has been in since Wednesday but only been in touch today. They have said they will induce her at 34 weeks if she lasts that long :/


----------



## modo

Hope your friend is ok dougie :hugs: and her baby stays put :)


----------



## modo

Has anyone been using Rockin Green? Do you know how much I should use? I usually use less than a teaspoon of detergent as I have a new washing machine. 

Also do all the Holden Landing nappies need a wrap? 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you get in to see her dougie. 

I'd say 2-3 tsps of RG if you're in London due to our hard, hard water. I've got mixed feelings about RG. I picked some up while I was in Canada and used it solidly for 1.5 months and then stopped for a bit as my nappies had ammonia residues. I'm going to start using it again but think I'll alternate with RG and Bold 2 in 1. 

Not all HL ones need a wrap. Think her AI2s normally have a pul layer.

Lilena & Jetters - got nappies this morning thanks!

I came back from the sorting office with the nappy and announced that this was the last ever nappy delivery. My husband scoffed at me.


----------



## lynnikins

dougie said:


> Yeah I know, I'm so worried about her, I'm hoping that I can visit her in hospital. She has been in since Wednesday but only been in touch today. They have said they will induce her at 34 weeks if she lasts that long :/

my friend had her twins at 30wks ( they were due 2 days before Nate ) they were in nicu for a bit but had no problems and were out before Nate was born at 30+wks then babies are normally just a bit small and might have some fluid on the lungs at first but normally dont have any serious problems


----------



## modo

The issy version 3 night nappies are now available on the issy bear website :D


----------



## mandarhino

I saw and am curious. But the postage costs from Australia are really, really expensive. 

M is not over her stomach bug it seems. Hadn't had any puking since 10:30pm on Thursday but then she puked down my front this afternoon. There's also been a few really rank nappies as well, which is surprising as she's barely eaten anything in the past three days. Sigh. Hope she's better tomorrow.


----------



## Lliena

I got a preloved ai2 holdens landing today and it lasted 4 hrs and could have easily lasted longer I reckon! Very impressed!

Aw poor M hope she if feeling better soon mandarhino x


----------



## Jetters

Poor M :(

I've now got 15 new V3s... potentially 20 to solve my 'i need aplix for the childminders' problem. However they don't last that long, no nappies do except bg organic aios, so i'll have to boost them with 2 LL boosters! LOADS of stuffing! Bloody pockets, i'm way too used to AIOs :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks & nice new tattoo Lilena btw!


----------



## Jetters

And poor M! Sickbugs are horrid. Love the pic of her bedroom, you have great taste.


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks Jetters. My Mum made most of the cushions and the quilt she's sitting on. I pick out the patterns though. I love having a crafty mum as I am utterly rubbish at such things.


----------



## discoclare

Jetters thanks for the comment on Arianna on facebook in turquiose spotty itti - did you recognise the nappy??!

Also I'm getting some more BG (I have 9 or 10 already and OH loves them!). Are Zinnia a massive problem regarding colour running or something? Somewhere in the back of my mind I am always worrying about buying Zinnia.


----------



## mommy43

i only have 2 zinnia n i brought them preloved but i have heard they do run first wash 
i will find out though some BG AIO fell in basket earlier n they are zinnia i do use a colour catcher when washing a new nappy with my bucket load might jsut wash them on theoir own first time she'll have to have a day in bg zinna's lol


----------



## Mynx

I only ever had 2 BG zinnias and they both ran slightly on the first wash. The inserts came out slightly pink and the colour ran into the aplix and the aplix tabs so it wasnt too bad. Might be worth using a Colour Catcher in the wash the first few times hun just in case :)


----------



## discoclare

OK thanks guys. I have ordered 2 Zinnia's and will just try and be a bit careful with them to start. I ordered 5 BGs with the sale offer (with OH's blessing, in fact he gave me his credit card! as BG with aplix are his favourites). OH said to buy gender neutral but I couldn't resist a couple more nappies in girly colours.


----------



## mandarhino

Yes my Zinnias ran slightly as well but only onto the tabs. I don't remember the inserts being affected. 

I'm not even into BGs at the moment but am tempted by the offer. How stupid is that, was thinking about some AIOs for as yet to be conceived baby. Must step away from computer.


----------



## mandarhino

If anyone is looking for Easyfits 
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/TotsBots-Eas..._Nappies_LE&hash=item3f071c5cd5#ht_500wt_1103

Also have 5 pack of Starburst up as well.


----------



## Mel+Bump

O o o o o....I love easyfits....tempting...


----------



## lynnikins

Noooooooooooo:cry::cry::cry: why when im on a ban why why why :cry::cry::cry:
alright who wants to get me a 5 pack of starburst as a late 25th birthday present lol:thumbup::blush:


----------



## jms895

:blush: bought some BGv3 :( I am so bad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mommy43

me too:blush:


----------



## Mynx

I am soooo tempted by the bumper Starburst pack!!! But I really cant justify it as I have 20 v2s now so £50 on another 5 just seems too greedy :haha:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey Ladies
I havent been on in a while.
Hope every one is well.
Lyrik has learned that if she pulls on her nappy the poppers makes funny noises
I think I am going to have to get some Aplix :(


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Callie, she may also be attracted to the sound of aplix. My daughter certainly was. What about making sure she's wearing a vest until the phase passes?


----------



## lynnikins

yeah callie i wouldnt bother trying to swap to aplix if poppers work for you in every other way just make sure shes got a vest that has poppers on as well over the nappy


----------



## Mynx

I've been lucky with Evie so far (touch wood!) that she's showing no interest in undoing her nappies ... YET!!! 
Callie, aplix is much much easier to undo than snaps so I wouldnt bother either... as the others have said, just use a vest that buttons up so it covers the nappy :flower:


----------



## jms895

Is it just me or has anyone else spent far too much on nappies and have a very expensive stash? :blush:

Please someone make me feel better xx


----------



## veganmum2be

i have, i reckon around £600 which isnt alot compared to some peoples stashes, but its an awful hell of a lot of money to me! and it makes me want to cry thinking about it!


----------



## mandarhino

I don't even want to think about it. It is a lot of money. Lalalala, hands over my ears blocking it out.


----------



## Mynx

I've spent far too much in the 7 months we've been using cloth... I have saved a few quid here n there tho by getting the majority of my nappies preloved. I'd say a good 80% of nappies I've bought since starting have been preloved so that really does help :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

At one point I had over 200 preloved nappies and it was worth over a grand, easily. :shock: but i sold them all and bought the ones I definitely liked, which are bg organic aio's/wnos/v4s. So now it's worth about 600.


----------



## discoclare

Spent about 300 (I keep an excel spreadsheet) including the 5 BGs I ordered last night, which was more than I intended but I haven't yet sold any on and I could get rid of some if I wanted to. That spend includes pail, liners, boosters etc. I will have about 45 nappies including those still awaited.

I should stop now because it's not out of control yet, but heading in that kind of direction!


----------



## jms895

I have now spent about £450 not inc the postage spent on sending to people who bought off me. At one point it was 700 :shock: I keep a spreadsheet too :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

good idea on the spreadsheet. I think I should add what I have spent so far :wacko:...dreading how much it will be...


----------



## mandarhino

You see I can't have a spreadsheet as I bought my first nappies around 2 years ago when I was pregnant. Though to be fair I think the bulk of my expenditure has been in the last six months so I could track most of my spending. I haven't wanted to add it up. 

My spreadsheet just tracks what nappies I have at the moment and what I've sold. I don't track current expenditure. 

But thinking resale value / another baby would make the total spent seem more cost effective. At least that's what I tell myself when I start feeling guilty. 

Especially the cloth wipes. I would save a fortune next time round using my wipes again. I spent so much money on disposable wipes as I only used Nature Baby, Jackson Reece or other eco brands, which cost 2x as much as the standard Huggies/J&J types. Didn't matter in end as she reacted to all brands of disposable wipes. 

Enough with my self justification. M ate some food today! She hasn't eaten since Thursday lunch due to the vomiting bug. She had some prawn toast (not nice & healthy but I wasn't going to argue since I was so pleased she actually ate something) and a bowl of puffed oat cereal. Am going to try and get some yoghurt in her later.


----------



## modo

Glad M is feeling better :D

Bobby crawled and pulled himself up in his playpen for the first time today :happydance:


----------



## BunnyFace

I don't even want to know how much i've spent on nappies. :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Excellent news modo! Clever Bobby.


----------



## Jetters

Girls i'm selling LOADS of baby gap and Next clothes, from newborn to 12-18... have a looksie please, I need the pennies :rofl:

https://www.babyandbump.com/buy-swap-sell/523713-baby-clothes-newborn-12-18-mostly-gap-next.html


----------



## lucy_x

my f****in washing machines broken down :cry: WTH am i going to do :(


----------



## discoclare

^arghh. I keep going through this. Firstly what is wrong with it, and what model? Some of us might have encountered the problem before. Secondly if it's an engineer / new machine type problem, could you go to a laundrette? I am lucky in that I have 3 within 10 mins walk (2 at the end of my street, don't know why there's 2 right by each other but hey ho), it's still a PITA though. I switched to sposies for a day last month when I was sorting out the machine as I didn't want to create an even bigger nappy backlog.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Have you checked and cleaned the filter


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh, im broke and need serious money to buy our return tickets (long story but my parents brought our holiday tickets one way as we were planning to move now its just a holiday we HAVE to come back so got to find the money for the return) so im very close to selling all my nappies and sticking with prefolds for now so we can afford the flights but i wouldnt even get £100 for what i have , im so lost as to how we can find the money for it. tried asking family already and nobody has yet said they will help us out, 
sorry not fluffy and nice today im just really down about it


----------



## Jetters

Lynnikins do you have to go on the hol? Can't you postpone it x


----------



## lynnikins

it would be easy if we could but its my sisters wedding and i already missed her 21st and my older sisters wedding ive not been back for nearly 6 years, we can postpone it as late as the day before if we need to but would miss her wedding and seeing everyone whos going to be there


----------



## jms895

:hugs: Lynn

Lucy I just had to have a new washer :(


----------



## lucy_x

discoclare said:


> ^arghh. I keep going through this. Firstly what is wrong with it, and what model? Some of us might have encountered the problem before. Secondly if it's an engineer / new machine type problem, could you go to a laundrette? I am lucky in that I have 3 within 10 mins walk (2 at the end of my street, don't know why there's 2 right by each other but hey ho), it's still a PITA though. I switched to sposies for a day last month when I was sorting out the machine as I didn't want to create an even bigger nappy backlog.

We have a laundrette, its £3.50 for a wash though :(.. I can get them to my grans on wednesday though thanks god :(

Its a crappy brand :( It just started smelling of burning and then kept blowing the electrics! had to do the trip switch 3 times!!!

Will ask my granny to buy us a new one but its still an arse! got so much stuff to do!! Fortunatly it did it 3 mins til the end of a wash so i have 38 nappies drying so should be ok for now!

OH is going to look at it in a few mins see if it can be fixed... Doubt it though :(


----------



## discoclare

^wow 3.50 ouch! I haven't had to go to ours (yet), didn't know it would be that much. Good you can use your grans, I forget about people having family nearish.

Burning smell and electric tripping sounds not good. Hope you get it sorted out, tell your OH to be careful.


----------



## dougie

Louie is a bit poorly :( He has a cold and I think all the mucus is making his poo all yucky and he is pooing like hourly! Big wash for me this afternoon!
Got him in a Flip with a prefold with two paper liners to try and contain it a little bit, the poor little man
And he has a rash too, I think his Nana did his nappy up too tight and it has rubbed :(

He looks a proper charlie today though in clashing babylegs/socks/nappy/teeshirt!


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh got to do the nappy wash then another load of clothes, EJs learnt to climb the stairs too so i dont get a break when he is up since Nate likes to go up and down stairs as he wishes and now EJ can follow its all he wants to do


----------



## Elphaba

Took Xavier to get weighed today (14lb exactly!) and was very happy when the lady who weighed him complimented me on Xavier's 'funky' nappy! 

It was Cosmic print Easyfit so not that funky by the standards on here but still :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

awww hes getting bigger, i love the looks i get with cloth nappies people dont know what they are ive had to educate so many people


----------



## discoclare

I got my easyfit today (cherrylicious) and have put it in the wash. Hooray! I have a question for those who use them though. Do you boost them? I normally boost my MF pockets with a LL bamboo booster, but seeing as the TB Easyfit are bamboo/cotton inners I'm thinking perhaps they just go on as they are? I know that really I need to try and see how I do but was just wondering.

I can't believe how slim they are though, I didn't know what kind of material they were (ignorant as that sounds) but I know a lot of people on here rave about them so wanted to try one without really knowing much (other than that they were an AIO with aplix). I hope they work as I am trying to stockpile "nursery friendly" nappies at the moment ready for April when I am back to work.


----------



## discoclare

Elphaba great news about Xavier's weight BTW. Also, I love your LO's name (not sure if I have said that before).


----------



## jenstar

Discoclare I wouldn't worry too much about special nursery nappies. I bought easyfits and pop-ins for the childminder as they're applix even though my husband and I prefer poppers ourselves... but the childminder does poppers no probs (AIOs.)

But any old excuse for buying a new nappy I suppose!


----------



## Elphaba

discoclare said:


> Elphaba great news about Xavier's weight BTW. Also, I love your LO's name (not sure if I have said that before).

Thanks hun! We obviously love it too - though sometimes feel a bit bad we've saddled him with a name no-one can pronounce :haha:

I don't bother boosting my Easyfits (though obviously my LO is younger than yours). They can last us 4.5 hours if needs be (though they have been out done by a huge poosplosion once!).


----------



## lynnikins

i dont boost my easyfit at all and get 3-4 hours out of it no problems


----------



## mandarhino

I boost my Easyfits with a LL booster and get 4 hours no problem. And never any wicking at the legs. Much better than BGs for us as I always tended to get wicking there if the nappy was on for 3+ hours. 

I use them for nursery as no one was familiar with cloth nappies - the look of wonderment on the faces during the settling in session scared me off sending her in cloth for months. I was worried that they'd not do the poppers up correctly, and disposables / aplix are virtually the same to put on.


----------



## Mynx

Evie's coming up for 15 months and I boost our Easyfits.. we can get up to 6 hours (naughty Mummy!) out of a boosted one! I'm pretty sure that without the booster we could get around 3 hours of wear from it tho. Evie's a bit of a power wee-er these days so boosting is essential for us now :haha: 

Evie's finally getting over her cold.. she's had it for nearly a fortnight and just as we thought she was getting better, she had a really bad night, all bunged up and totally unsettled... found out today that she's just cut 2 new teeth, a molar and a new insicor, poor little moo! I'm pretty sure that's the reason for the extra snottiness and being unsettled because she seemed ok today aside from the cough she's been left with! 

How's everyone doing ?


----------



## Lliena

I just got a one off wnnn in large cos it was too cute to resist and I dunno if it will even fit Avalon yet :dohh: What was that I hear you all say?....ADDICT :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

*whispers*


ADDICT!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

i had my eye on it and all lol if it doesnt fit i'll have it then return it to you for when she does fit but knowing my luck she will fit it just


----------



## Mynx

Mandarhino.. was you looking for a yellow Itti? 

I dont know much about ittis but I saw this thread and thought of you... course it could be the wrong size as there was no size stated! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-diapers-nappies/529062-2x-cloth-nappies-sale.html


----------



## mandarhino

Lliena said:


> I just got a one off wnnn in large cos it was too cute to resist and I dunno if it will even fit Avalon yet :dohh: What was that I hear you all say?....ADDICT :rofl:

I had in my basket as well but then decided I didn't need another WNNN. It is really cute.


----------



## mandarhino

Mynx said:


> Mandarhino.. was you looking for a yellow Itti?
> 
> I dont know much about ittis but I saw this thread and thought of you... course it could be the wrong size as there was no size stated!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-diapers-nappies/529062-2x-cloth-nappies-sale.html

Thanks Mynx. I've just sorted a trade on CNT so I've got my yellow Tutto coming. Also found a yellow Easyfit V2 in the brights. And I ordered a yellow WNSS. Oh dear, hope she's happy now.


----------



## Lliena

lynnikins said:


> i had my eye on it and all lol if it doesnt fit i'll have it then return it to you for when she does fit but knowing my luck she will fit it just

I think she will fit it on the smallest snaps as she is on the middle ones of mediums and they are a bit tight :)

Mandarhino-glad I saved you from another one ;) :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

Anyone want to do Race for Life with me in Hyde Park this year? im on a misson to get fitter so i can start playing netball again and training for this will be my starting point.


----------



## Jetters

Lliena which one did you get :D


----------



## Lliena

The animal one :D

https://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/photo.php?fbid=10150138724236095&set=a.161665796094.145895.159755886094&theater


----------



## Jetters

Link me up! WN too slow on my phone :D


----------



## Lliena

Have added it to my last post :)


----------



## Jetters

cuuuuute! wash it before you try it on her, they shrink SO much, when I tried it on him new and unwashed the large was on the tightest snaps and still had room. After being washed twice it's now on the second to last snaps xx


----------



## Jetters

Girls, when you do rinse-wash-rinse how long does the rinse part take?? I've got a new washing machine and the instructions are bloody complicated! I turned the dial to rinse and turned it on and it's been going for over half an hour already...


----------



## mandarhino

My rinse is 18 minutes and my super rinse cycle is 24 minutes. That sounds like my old machine. I'm sure the rinse cycle was 30-40 minutes. Drove me insane.


----------



## mommy43

my rinse takes about 15 min
ive gotta have a new washing machine in the next few weeks too:(


----------



## Jetters

Ack, it took 35 mins... it just seems like a MASSIVE waste of water :-/

My last machine had a 15 min rinse. 

Think i'll have to start skipping the pre rinse and just wash-rinse and do strip washes more often?


----------



## Hayley90

my rinse is 31 minutes, 40 wash is 30 mins, 60 deg wash is 90!!!!

any hotter than that, its 2 hours!!! i avoid that at all costs haha. 

i dont pre-rinse ever, as i do that with the shower before they get washed... i strip them once every 6 weeks or so roughly... no issues here :D x


----------



## lynnikins

yas knowing you then your nappies get a bloody good rinse before getting into the nappy bucket lol so probably not worth re-rinsing them as well hehe, i dont know how long my rinse takes tbh about half an hour or so i would guess but the prewash is shorter its only about 15 min ish


----------



## Jetters

lol good point, i only rinse poo nappies though :rofl:

what's a prewash? new machine does have one, i've just never used it before...


----------



## lynnikins

its a mini wash cycle before the main wash works like a rinse lol theres the option of adding powder for it or not


----------



## modo

I just got an email from Baba Me BOGOF on Flips!



> Last year we had so much fun with our valentines special buy one get one free offer that we decided to repeat it!
> But... we listen  We remember a few people were slightly unhappy that we chose only pink nappies so this year the offer applies to all Flip Moonbeam, Ribbit and Zinnia stay dry trial packs. Simply buy one of those three items and you will receive another one absolutely free.
> 
> The offer is open from Friday - Monday 14th at MIDNIGHT!! or earlier if stock runs out, so grab them quickly!
> 
> Why not get some matching babylegs, half price and only &#65533;4 each
> 
> So spread the love...., love nappies - hate waste.
> 
> The Baba Me Team xx


----------



## jms895

:haha: Modo bet you started a spending spree for everyone again


----------



## mandarhino

Advantages to having a really large stash...
Reason number 1. Always having enough nappies left for the next day even when you've changed 5 pooey nappies and 2 wet ones by 6pm. 

I've just had to bleach the bathroom as the last one was disgusting and she fought me while I was trying to change her. 

And she's taken to tantruming constantly at the moment. There's been a couple of grim episodes on the bus recently where the usual tricks of picking her up and hugging her didn't work. I was skypeing my parents today and yet again my mother was laughing at how much of a mini me M is. I believe she views this as her revenge. :cry: 

The only funny bit is when M starts shouting 'hug' in the middle of a tantrum when she needs some comfort. 

Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## jms895

Caine is currently a demon child if It makes you feel better hun?


----------



## mandarhino

That's good to know we're not alone. I just can't believe we have at least another year (or two) of this behaviour. She veers from happy & smiling to tantrum fit in the blink of an eye and then all of a sudden she's fine again. 

I am now thinking that people like you that have two close together can be a very good thing because once they start the tantrum phase it is much harder to think positive thoughts about having a second. :( If you're already pregnant and committed, there's no going back. 

Previously I thought a longer gap would be better for me as the older one would be way more independent, etc. Ah well, it is what it is.


----------



## jms895

Its good in some ways not in others. Its soo soo hard work and Caine is soo jealous and the tantrums have increased 10 fold since I had Alexander. I feel some days all i do is shout at Caine :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

it does pass though and Nate seems to be coming out the other side in many ways he understands alot more that there is a reason for mummy being busy than if i was doing something other than tending to his brother


----------



## mandarhino

Yes I can't imagine going through the toddler phase and having a newborn. Much, much respect to you all who've done it or are doing it. 

I'm hoping today will be a better day. She slept through to 5:10 and then to 6:40, while I went to bed at 9:30 so I am feeling more human.


----------



## lynnikins

i found so long as i kept Nate in some kind of routine that EJ just slotted in there and now they both go down to bed together awake and settle themselves for naptime and the play together its nice knowing they will grow up as playmates


----------



## Elphaba

I so want to buy more Flips just because they are half price. But surely it's not good value if you don't actually need them is it? :haha::nope:


----------



## veganmum2be

good lord just reading the past few pages, i've been washing my nappies on a 'standard wash' 40 degrees and a rinse and it takes 3 hours! i never thought anything of it until reading others wash times :dohh:


----------



## jms895

Lynnikins - when do things start getting easier with two? Or does it :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

im knitting longies:happydance::happydance:
im on 2nd side already ive made a few mistakes but nothing major im quite proud of my self its my first go at knitting other than squares :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

jms895 said:


> Lynnikins - when do things start getting easier with two? Or does it :rofl:

the first weeks were a bit tough with having BF issues with EJ and Nate not understanding but since Christmas (9months) EJ has gotten way more independant and doesnt need to be carried so much and Nate (2 1/2 ) has gotten alot more helpful like hes just now setting the table for lunch yes its not perfect but hes tried and thats what counts, he will now bring me wipes, nappys cloth's. clothes he will keep EJ out of the kitchen cupboards and tidy up his toys with a bit of pursuasion so i think we are definately over one behaviour development period we were having for a bit there which was down to Nate not understanding enough about the part he has to play being a big brother and wanting to be the baby all the time


----------



## lynnikins

well done hun, im in the porcess of knitting some longies too i keep pulling them out though caus im a perfectionist


----------



## Lliena

Have any of you ladies used or do use Wee notion northern lights? If you have how do you find them? :)


----------



## Jetters

I've got a few, I use them in the day without a cover if I want him to get some air to his butt while we're playing. They're the same as WNNNs basically without the 4 layer insert x


----------



## Lliena

Ahh that's cool then, I want some more cute fitteds and there is a lady selling some on cnt and I just wanted to check what they were like before I asked about them :D


----------



## jms895

I used WNNL at night sometimes with extra boosting and sometimes in the house in the day :)


----------



## dougie

What articles would you like to see covered on babiesnappies.com ladies?

I'm struggling for inspiration!


----------



## modo

I was wondering if you ladies can help me. I am selling my AI1 bumgenius organics I hate using most snaps and some one has asked me if they are v4. I got them from Green Me but their is no Version listed there.

Could you please take a look at the website and tell me if you can figure it out?

https://www.green-me.co.uk/bumgenius_aio.php?nappiescode=bumgenius_organic_aio_nappy


----------



## xerinx

I think that only the v4s have poppers hun but im no expert on bgs!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Erins making me do naughty things :rofl:


----------



## Mynx

Oooer missus!


----------



## discoclare

modo: v4s are BG BTP pockets (they come in either snaps or Aplix).

BG AIOs aren't listed by "version". v3, v4 etc all refer to pocket BG. It confused me for a while, I kept thinking v3 were AIOs and v4 were pockets. But I have AIOs, v3 and v4s so now I have a grasp of what is what.


----------



## xerinx

Tut tut i didnt make you do naughty things kaz! You made me do naughty things!! :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

hi all can, started using this bit of the forum today :flower: I've been using cloth nappies alongside the odd eco disposable since LO was 2 weeks , I mostly use tots bots but I'm increasing my stash of blueberrys atm and mini lala's :) 

does anyone know of any places that do custom nappies or wraps?


----------



## Elphaba

Welcome Vaniilla!

Not used them myself, but think most people here use Weenotions for custom nappies - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Lliena

Yep Wee notions are fab :D

I think im about to take the leap into woven wraps, I have seen a storchenwiege I have fallen in love with but Im waiting a few more days to make sure I really love it before I spend more than my obaby stroller cost on one :shock:


----------



## Lliena

Ooh I have the money to get it now but part of me feels a bit like I shouldn't spend that much on one but the other part of me knows they hold their resle value well so if I dont get on with it I can sell it on....ah decisions! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## Mynx

Oooo link it hun! I wanna see :D


----------



## Lliena

Its this one:

https://www.babyonthemove.co.nz/Storchenwiege-Leo-Bordeaux-4.6m

Soo gorgeous and the colour will suit me so well I think :)


----------



## Lliena

Ooh I did it, I feel a bit sick now at the thought of how much it was. Someone tell me £70 was a good investment? :haha:


----------



## Elphaba

Definitely a good investment. Love the colour!


----------



## Lliena

Ta I joined NM yesterday as Raven and saw you on there :D


----------



## dougie

I forked out £70 on my Nati Dandelions. I felt a bit sick afterwards too.. :/
I absolutely love it though and wish I had got it sooner :)

Love the colour though Lliena!


----------



## Dopeyjopey

Morning all!

I've not been about much recently. Seems having a cruising baby doesn't leave much time for anything else :haha:

Happy birthday Nix! :cake:


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks hun! :hugs: 37 years old, boy do I feel ancient lol! Doesnt help that my eldest will be 19 this year :shock: 

Anyways, hoping to get down to town today to get my pressie from OH, and then tonight Elisha is cooking us all a 3 course meal :happydance: Hopefully I'll still be here tomorrow :rofl: 

Re cruising babies... yay go Albert! But yeah, this is when it all starts hun! You have to have eyes in the back of your head, and believe me, you do develop a sixth sense lol! I always think if Evie's quiet and I cant see her (ie, she's gone out into the hall) then she's probably up to no good ... classic example is throwing her beloved taggie down the toilet (someone had left the door open!) :haha:


----------



## LittlePants

Sorry to butt in here, but I need some answers, and you guys may have some! Do any wool users have any nappy covers with tops attached (like dungarees type things) If so, does it solve the gap problem between vest and nappy, or does the cold still get in above the nappy? I'm just thinking if I wear that sort of thing myself, it would still be draughty, unless I had something actually tucked in IYKWIM. And you can't tuck cotton vests into wool nappy covers. So I would love to know if anyone's tried, and whether it really is the answer.


----------



## Mynx

LittlePants said:


> Sorry to butt in here, but I need some answers, and you guys may have some! Do any wool users have any nappy covers with tops attached (like dungarees type things) If so, does it solve the gap problem between vest and nappy, or does the cold still get in above the nappy? I'm just thinking if I wear that sort of thing myself, it would still be draughty, unless I had something actually tucked in IYKWIM. And you can't tuck cotton vests into wool nappy covers. So I would love to know if anyone's tried, and whether it really is the answer.

We dont really get a gap problem as such with Evie because I use vests that are a little long for her anyway. It's difficult getting regular vests (with no crotch poppers) for younger babies, they're more aimed at older toddlers so I got a load of cheap ones in Primark for 2-3 year olds... Primark stuff is not particularly generous in size and often shrinks a little in the wash so the vests fit really nice around her chest and especially her buddha belly haha:) but are pretty long.. dont know if that would be an option for you but that's what I do and it seems to work for us :thumbup:


----------



## xerinx

I have some wool dungerees for logan but dont use them too much as they are far too big for him!! They have an icord around the waist to stop any wicking and he can wear them with a tshirt under no probs


----------



## Jetters

Does anyone else hate sending stuff abroad, or is it just me? After two 'lost' parcels last year leaving me around £90 out of pocket, i've just been refusing to send internationally... but now I feel bad cos I've had people wanting to buy items from me and I always say no...


----------



## Lliena

I only do it if they pay the insured/tracked postage but most dont want to as it's too much! Did you get my text btw? :)


----------



## Jetters

just checked! i'm not gonna sell them for now i just remembered (thanks to a dispatch email :dohh:) that i ordered a new thirsties wrap to try on Monday. so will wait till that arrives, try it and then relist them if it doesn't work... x


----------



## jms895

Happy Bday Mynx!


----------



## Jetters

Ooooh Mynx happy birthday :hugs: sorry I must have missed that :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> just checked! i'm not gonna sell them for now i just remembered (thanks to a dispatch email :dohh:) that i ordered a new thirsties wrap to try on Monday. so will wait till that arrives, try it and then relist them if it doesn't work... x

Ok hun :) old style wee notions wraps work for us over the top if thats any help? he really must wee loads and loads!


----------



## lynnikins

i said it on fb already but happy birthday Nix, 
i have to get my nappies clean to take with me lol got a few last ones to go through the wash but keeping all my pretty ones nice and clean to get packed to take with us, oww not looking forward to the sposies bill this month lol esp as we will have to buy them in NZ which is even more owww


----------



## dougie

Have a wonderful birthday Mynx!


----------



## Jetters

he pees so much and i don't get it, he's not a massive drinker, only 4 6oz bottles a day and a few bits of water :shrug: I don't like WN wraps cos they leave red marks on his legs x


----------



## Lliena

I find that too but as long as they aren't sore it doesn't bother me cos they work. See Avalon has 4 7oz bottles a day so really she should be a bigger wee-er but shes not!


----------



## Elphaba

Feeling embarassingly proud of myself this afternoon...I rinsed my first pooey fleece liner! :haha:

I normally use disposable ones over the fleece ones to catch most of the poo so there'll only be a little bit on the fleece one and I can chuck it straight in the bucket. But I risked no disposable one tosday as he'd already had a poo this morning...and of course he had another one! It's only happened to me once before and that time I have to confess to throwing the fleece liner away :shrug:

But today I bit the bullet and rinsed it off with the shower attachment stretched to reach over the loo. And it came off really really easily! I was really srprised because I found doing this didn't work on my actual nappies, but on the fleece it works fab!!:happydance: I may yet be persuaded to ditch the disposable liners other than when we're out and about. Maybe... :winkwink:


----------



## lynnikins

yay lol i love fleece liners its easily halved the amount of nappies i have to rinse, i find holding it in the flush works just as well as using the showerhead tbh


----------



## Elphaba

I tried holding it in the flush first but it didn't work for some reason. Maybe my flush not powerful enough.


----------



## dougie

Today at work, a 'Free Spirit' Organic BG was calling me.. it was asking me to take it home
I couldn't resist it :/ 
I didn't like the prints but it seems I fell in love!


----------



## mandarhino

That might happen to you a lot Dougie given what you're surrounded by. :) 

I survived my first trip for work. I had to do my first overnight trip since I returned to work nearly 8 (!) months ago. M had a bit of a rough night with Daddy but boy was she glad to see me when I walked in the door today. 

I had, however, forgotten how tedious it is to travel between London and Scotland. I feel I spent most of the time in transit. But it was glorious to have a bed all to myself for the whole night. And my hotel had bathrobes.


----------



## Lliena

It's my first wedding anniversary today and we are going out later to meet up with people and have chinese and do kareoke, but atm I have the migraine from hell and wish it would go as Im grumpy and dont actually want to go anywhere :(


----------



## lynnikins

congrats on the wedding anniversary hun hope ur headache goes, 
im bleaching and dying my hair atm for our holiday lol started last night with the bleaching its taking ages as ive got long hair lol have to do it in stages lol


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Anniversary Lilena! Hope the headache clears and you can enjoy the night. 

We're hoping to go away for 2 nights without M for our fourth anniversary in May. My parents have volunteered to babysit. Am thinking about weaning her from bfing at the same time as it will be just before her 2nd birthday. Eeek. Can't see much chance of her giving it up voluntarily between now and then. 

I bought another WNSS. It was the toadstool one on the facebook page on Friday and is pretty much my ultimate nappy in terms of colour and theme. Must stop buying nappies. She is going to potty train soon for goodness sakes.


----------



## modo

We went to the baby show today. Pretty disappointed by the number of Nappy exhibitors :( I though Cheeks and Cherries would be there :(


----------



## dougie

Cheeks and Cherries aren't there?! Wow, I thought they would have been!
I know FYP aren't there, but we possibly will be at the one in May :D

I'm going in the morning and I can't wait :D


----------



## mandarhino

C&C were at the last one and brought CTs and something else, maybe BGs? Not a big range of stock though. Think the owners are running the Itti stall at the Baby Show this time as they're the new UK distributors. 

Problem is you never get anyone who comes with a really massive range of stock that all the internet businesses had. They tend to represent one or two companies so disappointing for anyone who wants to look and feel loads of things. What's FYP planning?


----------



## lynnikins

They had CTs and Bambootys last time hun on the cheeks and cherries stall


----------



## dougie

Yeah C&C are the new UK distributors of Itti Bitti, and I think I am right in saying they have dropped CTs, as FYP might not be getting any more Cushie Tushies in, as C&Cs don't have them anymore, and Mini LaLa's too I'm afraid :(

If FYP do go, we will have a big thing about Smartipants for sure, but I don't know about anything else. 

We will definitely be at the UK Aware show though with RNFL so we might see some of you there?


----------



## modo

Yeah bumgenius were there but have loads of them same with itti bitti. I got two tots bots aio to try out. When we went to the one in Earl Court there seemed to be loads of nappy exhibitors but we weren't using cloth then.


----------



## dougie

i was thoroughly disappointed with the baby show!
There seemed to be a load of tat, and my friend wanted to go to look at slings but there were only really crotch danglers and a few different stretchy wraps to look at!

Bumped into a lady from Natural Mamas though who introduced herself! That was funny, I think we might have been the only two babywearers there, not including the crotch danglers!!!! 

Wasn't too impressed with the nappy side of things, but then I didn't really chat to anyone, the Lollipop stand looked really good though :) 

And I got a right reception from the changing place!!! The lady looked like she had never even heard of cloth nappies! I said 'we use real nappies' and she didn't know what they were....


----------



## lynnikins

lol about the lady at the babychange hehe, im looking forward to showing off my stash to my sister lol she just has plain cloth as far as im aware


----------



## Lliena

It has taken me all day to recover from last night :haha: Im getting old now I swear!


----------



## lynnikins

OK quick note to say we are off to the airport in 2 hours for our trip, i'll be updating my blog ( link in my siggie while im there if you want to keep up with whats happening or i'll be on facebook but probably wont be back here till we get back on the 9/10th of March, have a great couple of weeks everyone, have fun and dont spend too much on fluff


----------



## modo

lynnikins have a great time!


----------



## mandarhino

Have a great time Lynnkins!


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: have a good time!


----------



## vaniilla

have a good time lynnikins!,

to everyone thats been to the baby show, is it actually worth going to? I've never been to one as I'm unsure of what I would find, are the deals you get there any good or is it pretty much the same as the ones you get online? thanks :)


----------



## jms895

have a great time lynn! 

:wohoo: I lost another 2 pound this week :)


----------



## dougie

vaniilla said:


> have a good time lynnikins!,
> 
> to everyone thats been to the baby show, is it actually worth going to? I've never been to one as I'm unsure of what I would find, are the deals you get there any good or is it pretty much the same as the ones you get online? thanks :)

Personally I would say not :/ I was really disappointed. I didn't go to buy nappies, more to see what it was like for future shows. Nappies only really had offers on bulk packs from what I saw. Otherwise, there were some offers but i didn't really pay much attention.

From a natural parenting point of view, it was shocking, apart from 4/5 nappy stalls there wasn't much. A few stalls had stretchy wraps, there was no organic/eco skin care, and only one or two organic/fairtrade clothes stalls.


I think the baby show really need to step up their game and have more alternative stalls there, because they really do only cater for the mainstream mothers, who buy into all the big shiny stuff, if you know what I mean.


----------



## mandarhino

I only went to the Babyshow once. I didn't find the deals were that great. Not sure I'd go again myself. 

Got my WN hooded towel today. It is lovely and will last her for ages. 

Introduced her to the potty yesterday for the first time ever. She seemed quite interested in the concept but didn't actually have to go. More worryingly, she kept taking the inner bit off her potty and sitting on it without it. So if she actually did something it would fall right through to the carpet. Hmm, we'll have to work on that. I told her that she could read on the potty so she went and got a bunch of books and sat reading. Twas funny.


----------



## modo

Aww! That's cute :D


----------



## modo

jms895 said:


> have a great time lynn!
> 
> :wohoo: I lost another 2 pound this week :)

Well done! How long have you been trying to lose weight? I have finally gotten around to trying 9 months after :lol:


----------



## Mynx

modo said:


> jms895 said:
> 
> 
> have a great time lynn!
> 
> :wohoo: I lost another 2 pound this week :)
> 
> Well done! How long have you been trying to lose weight? I have finally gotten around to trying 9 months after :lol:Click to expand...

I still havent gotten round to trying to lose weight and Evie's 15 months old! :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Me neither and she's 20 months, nearly 21! Some day soon. 

I am clinging vainly to the hope that the extra 10 (or 15) lbs will magically drop off when I stop breastfeeding soon. I've read that you maintain an extra 10 lbs or so when breastfeeding but I'm not sure that really is the case when your child has been on 3 meals a day for over a year. 

I still can't fit into most of my work suits, which is the worst bit as I do not want to buy any more since I hardly have to wear them in my job.


----------



## jms895

Modo I have been dieting 2 weeks and about 7 pound off pre preg weight now but 2 stone off being 'not' overweight!

Forgot to mention now M said - Caine weed on the potty yesterday! He was so chuffed bless him :)


----------



## Mynx

mandarhino said:


> Me neither and she's 20 months, nearly 21! Some day soon.
> 
> I am clinging vainly to the hope that the extra 10 (or 15) lbs will magically drop off when I stop breastfeeding soon. I've read that you maintain an extra 10 lbs or so when breastfeeding but I'm not sure that really is the case when your child has been on 3 meals a day for over a year.
> 
> I still can't fit into most of my work suits, which is the worst bit as I do not want to buy any more since I hardly have to wear them in my job.

I'm really going to have to try and shift some weight in the next few months tho, I'm getting married this year and I dont wanna look all old and frumpy in the piccies :rofl:


----------



## xerinx

I have about a person to lose!!! I started nearly 4 weeks ago and am 17lbs down :happydance: Long way to go but getting there!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thats fab Erin :D

Im sorta dong something :lol: Im exercising and watching my calories but still eating the foods i eat


----------



## xerinx

I cant wait for weigh in this week! I had a sneaky peak this morning and have lost a fair bit this week :D


----------



## modo

I need to lose a lot of weight! I started Weight Watchers last Monday and have lost 6 lbs :happydance: but I still have a lot more to go.


----------



## Lliena

Well done :D Im doing slimming world and have been doing it for 6 weeks and lost 1stone 3 1/2 lb so far-still got loads to go though hehehe!


----------



## jms895

Well done ladies! I have been aqua aerobics tonight and feel like I have been hit by a train :wacko: I will defo feel it in the morning!!!!!


----------



## wild2011

hey ladies,

other than strip wash what steps can i take to stop the pissy smellling nappy, when i dry the nappies inserts the house smells like pee :blush: not good and ive stripped washed them several times, ive seen comments about lavender or tee tree stuff, where do i get it tho xx


----------



## Mynx

Morning ladies.. how is everyone? 

Today should be fun.. I'm doing a complete hardcore strip wash today as Evie's thighs and bum have been getting quite sore lately so I'm pretty sure that we need to do a complete strip wash :( Since using the dishwasher tab method about 6 weeks ago, I've been using just 2 formula scoops of powder in the nappy wash but it still seems to have built up :( Hopefully this will sort out Evie's rashes! Only problem is, I have so many nappies that it's probably going to take 3 days to do them all including all the rinses! :rofl: So I think I'm going to have to do them in stages so that I can get Evie back in cloth by tomorrow ;)


----------



## dougie

I would just like to let you ladies know that Smartipants are now the best seller at FYP, accounting for 14% of sales, compared to BG V4 which is 2nd at 9%!

They have overtaken the BGs, I am really shocked! It shows that they really are doing well, and a fab nappy! 3for2 ends on Monday too :)


----------



## modo

Dougie I got some yesterday :thumbup: I already have three but really like them :)

Does anyone do preemptive strip washes? We have been using cloth for over two months now. No problems but I was wondering if I should be doing a strip wash every six weeks. I read that somewhere but I am not sure where.


----------



## Jetters

I do x


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I will be doing regular strip washes from now on lol! I'm kicking myself that Evie's getting sore again because of possible build up :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

We do aswell, better to do precautionary ones than wait for the problems to arise that need one.


----------



## modo

Thanks everyone :thumbup: I'll do a search for strip washes.


----------



## Jetters

I just do the dishwasher tab round the first of the month


----------



## Mynx

modo said:


> Thanks everyone :thumbup: I'll do a search for strip washes.

The way I did our first batch of nappies today was to use a full dose of detergent and a 60 degree wash with an extra rinse added. Then I did a 40 degree program with a dishwasher tab and about 5 rinses at the end .. they came out smelling of nothing, which I guess is a good sign! They also came out looking really really bright and colourful again! 
The trick is with the full detergent dosage is to rinse rinse rinse and if you're unsure, do another rinse! 
Good luck hun :) 

For a maintenance style strip, then dishwasher tab (no fancy bits on it, just plain old cheapy tablets are fine) and your usual program you would use for your nappies with a couple of extra rinses at the end to be sure :)


----------



## lynnikins

just to let you know we are fine and safe in Chch, no running water so no cloth nappies as there is a water shortage in the city but we are coping well, arrived after the quake but felt a few of the aftershocks that have been happening since.


----------



## Mynx

Aww glad to hear you've arrived safe and well hunny. Been thinking of you and wondering if you were ok! :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Eek glad you're safe. Didn't realise you were flying into Christchurch. Hope your family is all safe and well. 

I'm hungover today. Went out last night with some friends from work to this new Meat Easy restaurant, which is above a pub and does amazing burgers and cocktails. I overdosed on the cocktails, keeping up with my work mates who all go out waaay more than me. 

Thankfully I don't have much more planned than mailing off a couple of nappies to people and taking M to soft play for a rampage about.


----------



## dougie

Glad you are okay Lynnikins, be safe, we will all be thinking of you!


----------



## lynnikins

thanks ladies. we are actually getting to do some of the things we had planned to do that are still in one peice today my sisters toilet is back on so hopefully we will get water at my friends place sometime today we do have a water drop off point very close to us here though so have alot of water to hand


----------



## Lliena

Ooh it's quiet in here, where has everyone gone? :D


----------



## Mynx

I've been busy trying to plan our wedding .. on a very tight budget!! Gaahh!!! We want to get married in September of this year, before my eldest goes off to Uni and we dont have a great deal of cash to play around with so that's making it kinda hard ... we dont mind having a small wedding in the slightest, but at the same time, I dont want to be in my wedding dress, putting up balloons, banners and table decorations :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Hehe! We got married in Birmingham Reg office and had a posh meal in the Malmaison hotel where we were staying in one of their private rooms just hd family and close friends and it worked out about £1500 which was good :) Then the next day we had a bigger reception party at a place called chung ying gardens where lots more friends came but it was a pay for yourself do, was fab though :D


----------



## Mynx

Ooo thanks hun, that's definately worth considering :)


----------



## Lliena

It was a good way of having lots of friends there without the cost, and none of them minded either :)


----------



## Mynx

I know that our friends will be the same, they know that money is tight etc so it probably wouldnt be an issue for them :) 
I may well give that some more thought hun, thanks :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope the planning is going well Mynx. 

So M had her first pee on the potty this morning. Her nursery had suggested starting training last week but this is the first time she connected. Last night there was a pee beside the potty, on the living room rug, incident. 

And I'm still waiting on two custom nappies and got a despatch email from WN yesterday for some WNNNs. The WNNNs I can justify as she's unlikely to be dry at night for ages yet. But this will be bad news if she trains reasonably quickly. I will need to have another baby. Eeek.


----------



## lynnikins

Nix if you want ideas for your wedding then you can pick my brain when im back my wedding was done on the cheap but still turned out lovely. 
with a washing machine back on here again now we can put EJ into cloth nappies at least partime i dont have enough to go fulltime with him but his bum needs a rest from the sposies


----------



## Mynx

Aww thanks Lynnikins! 

We have an appointment to do the Notice of Marraige on 28th March :happydance: and also we've booked the registry office! Eeeek!! It's all confirmed and happening :happydance:


----------



## mummy_mi

Hello, I keep popping in to read the goings on in here but thought I'd start posting - any excuse to talk about fluff!!

Exciting news about the wedding, congrats! I'd like to get hitched next year but we'll see.

Chloe has a bit of a teething rash at the minute - just waiting for her to do her daily poop then it'll be nappy free for the rest of the day.

Need to get our washing sorted out as well now it's actually sunny, cold but still sunny, as it's falling over and I think if I peg up nappies on it it'll just fall down! :S Job for OH I think!!

Michelle xx


----------



## modo

I like Lliena's suggestion. I had a traditional wedding (well I don't know if an Arabic/English wedding can be traditional :lol:) with the bridesmaids, groomsmen, white dress marquee etc but the whole thing is such a blur and all I remember is the stress. If I could redo it the whole thing would be much simpler and more low-key.


----------



## modo

The vet think that my kitty will have to have her back teeth removed on Tuesday :cry: Its apparently genetic and despite the fact we brush her teeth everyday her back teeth are in poor condition :( 

I got some nappies back today that I gave to a friend to try out. She didn't really use them and likes sposies better so now I don't know anyone IRL who uses cloth :( I was hoping to get her to like fluff. I just took some photos of them and will be adding them to my for sale thread. 

Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## modo

Thanks everyone for the replies on the strip wash :)


----------



## discoclare

modo, your poor kitty! Our cats don't have great teeth and the vet has warned us we may have problems in the future. They eat mainly dried food which is supposed to clean the teeth but it doesn't work as they just swallow it whole to avoid having to crunch it! When they are sick the entire fish shapes etc come out! They get wet food as a treat sometimes. 

I have tried to convert friends to cloth as well. I can understand trying and not liking but in Camden you can get 54 pounds voucher just to try and they don't even want to apply for it as they seem to "just know" they wouldn't like them! I don't understand as it would cost them nothing to get a few nappies to play with. We do have one set of friends who use cloth IRL but they use LL and that's it. They don't have any pretties and aren't cloth addicts like me. At least they don't think I'm an alien like most of my other friends with babies!


----------



## mandarhino

I tried to convert a friend a couple of months ago. Got her lovely cloth related presents but I don't think they're being used. :( 

Modo, hope your cat handles it ok. A friend's cat had to have this done recently and he's totally fine now.


----------



## modo

Thank you Claire and mandarhino :hugs:


----------



## dougie

I remember that Gillian! Such a shame :(
I plan on getting my pregnant friend a tutti fruity easy fit as that seems to be the one she liked the best at the baby show, in a hope to convert her, she doesn't want to use them until weaning though, which is a shame :( Hopefully I can show her how gorgeous and easy they are!


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im treating my LOs cousin to a custom WN for his first birthday. She doesn't use cloth nappies with him and doubt she ever will but Im sure in the summer she'll put it on him and let them crawl around together. He'll get 2 summers out of it as Ill get a one size. 

Ive actually just sent somebody a little starter pack type thing of an easyfit, bambooty, prefolds with 2 types of wraps and another nappy that I cant remember, with disposable and resuable liners and some boosters. I love talking to people about nappies if theyre interested :D


----------



## modo

Quick question: do I include the shorties in the strip wash?


----------



## fluffpuffin

I have made a mummy friend at baby group who also uses cloth yay!!! finally someone IRL to talk about cloth. 

no-one else I know uses it either and they all think it's weird. Hubby also boycotts it and only uses posies :dohh:

My mum (lives in Germany) supports it and can' wait to see some when I go visit in April - she only knows terries and plastci pants :haha:


----------



## Jetters

I think starting cloth at weaning isn't a bad idea really, Dougie. I'm 100% loyal to my fluff and i'd have used them if they killed me for the eco reasons alone :rofl: but even I desperately wanted to give up because of the poos. Life post weaning has been a billion times easier.


----------



## modo

I am doing the strip wash now but the washing machine doesn't look bubbly. Isn't supposed to be bubbly/soapy? I put one regular waitrose dishwasher tab, should I have used two?


----------



## Jetters

^ that's the opposite of what you want! The strip wash is to wash away any remaining residue of previously used washing powder, so basically rinse rinse rinse till there's NO bubbles at all whatsoever on show.


----------



## modo

I didn't see any bubbles at all though through out the whole wash...

I am doing another wash now with a regular amount of detergent (not the smaller amount I usually use) it suggest at the back of the box.


----------



## lynnikins

hey girls im surviving here in Christchurch we have most facilitys back on now, and my sister is back using cloth although im happy not


----------



## Lliena

Just thought I'd share this here cos it makes me giggle:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/avalonfeeding.jpg

Avalon eating her breakfast :rofl:


----------



## modo

Adorable :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Very cute!


----------



## jms895

Very cute Avalon :)


----------



## Mynx

Gaaah Evie has started outpeeing our trusty v2s and MLLs!!!!!!! 

They only last 2 hours max now :cry:


----------



## wantababybump

I am wondering if any of you are using Flip diapers and inserts? I have 5 flips and 18 inserts but just curious how they have worked for anyone who has used them....we havent started our cloth diaper journey yet but plan to soon. How many flips and inserts do you recommend? We plan on getting a few other diapers (3 pocket dipes on the way) and thinking of trying a couple AIO and and maybe prefolds or flats along with the flips! What about night do you use 2 inserts instead of just one? Not sure if this is where I am supposed to ask this lol but figured I'd try!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: @ Avalon. She's sooooooo cute!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> :rofl: @ Avalon. She's sooooooo cute!

Shes a monkey, and eating everything in sight :haha: How are you doing hun? Not spoke for a while :)


----------



## Jetters

I know, miss you! I've lost the internet love a bit I think- can barely be bothered these days :blush: sooooooo tired with the baby/college etc :hugs: How you guys doing xxxxxx


----------



## Lliena

I know what you mean, I get like that sometimes! We are all fine looking forward to the zoo meet- we need to bump that up and start getting it more sorted :)


----------



## Jetters

Yeah definitely, i'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## Lliena

I can't wait to see K he has turned into a proper little cheeky chappy from the pics :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

wantababybump said:


> I am wondering if any of you are using Flip diapers and inserts? I have 5 flips and 18 inserts but just curious how they have worked for anyone who has used them....we havent started our cloth diaper journey yet but plan to soon. How many flips and inserts do you recommend? We plan on getting a few other diapers (3 pocket dipes on the way) and thinking of trying a couple AIO and and maybe prefolds or flats along with the flips! What about night do you use 2 inserts instead of just one? Not sure if this is where I am supposed to ask this lol but figured I'd try!


We use Flips though we have the same amount of inserts as wraps so havent tried the replace the inner system.

We did use them overnight buy using two staydry inserts or an organic and a staydry insert


----------



## wantababybump

Arcanegirl said:


> wantababybump said:
> 
> 
> I am wondering if any of you are using Flip diapers and inserts? I have 5 flips and 18 inserts but just curious how they have worked for anyone who has used them....we havent started our cloth diaper journey yet but plan to soon. How many flips and inserts do you recommend? We plan on getting a few other diapers (3 pocket dipes on the way) and thinking of trying a couple AIO and and maybe prefolds or flats along with the flips! What about night do you use 2 inserts instead of just one? Not sure if this is where I am supposed to ask this lol but figured I'd try!
> 
> 
> We use Flips though we have the same amount of inserts as wraps so havent tried the replace the inner system.
> 
> We did use them overnight buy using two staydry inserts or an organic and a staydry insertClick to expand...

How many flips do you have? :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

5 or 6 i cant remember :lol:


----------



## wantababybump

Ya we were thinking about getting a couple more of the flips!! I am hoping they work well with Maddie. Would be nice to not have to change the cover all the time as well as the inserts if they work the way they say they do! But I guess I won't know until I try :)


----------



## fluffpuffin

I can also recommend flips. They're my most reliable nappy by far - never had any leaks. I have 5. I need to get more inserts though. Organic inserts are soooo absorbant.


----------



## wantababybump

fluffpuffin said:


> I can also recommend flips. They're my most reliable nappy by far - never had any leaks. I have 5. I need to get more inserts though. Organic inserts are soooo absorbant.

The organic ones arent the ones that come with them originally are they?

ETA: I bought these ones second hand :)


----------



## dougie

I don't know if any of you saw my newborn fluff thread, but a week ago my SIL found out she was pregnant!
First they thought she was 30 weeks, then 34, then they settled on 37 weeks pregnant. She is a larger lady and didn't realise. She doesn't get periods you see. 

Yesterday she went to see her consultant who decided she was actually 39 weeks, and thought that there might be complications as the fluid around the baby was low so she was induced.

An hour or two ago, baby Sophie Mae was born by C-Section due to fetal distress.

Baby Sophie was born with a cleft lip AND palette, no thumbs and very twisted feet. She was given two goes on the oxygen and taken away as she struggled to breathe. Mum nor Dad saw her before she was whisked away. My Mom has gone down to the hospital now but needless to say I am awake with worry.

We are so worried, as we don't know what else could possibly be wrong with her. We know that she has a problem with one of her kidneys which showed up on one of the scans but that was all we were prepared for, none of this!

It is such a shock, and even worse we have only had a week to prepare ourselves for it.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh dougie I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope your parents get in to see baby Sophie shortly and that her condition improves in the SCBU. Your brother & SIL must be in a state of shock. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Ack Dougie, really sorry to hear about that :hugs:

I hope Sophie improves quickly, and that Mum and Dad get to have cuddles very soon :hugs:


----------



## dougie

Just had an update from Mom, they all got in to see her at about 3am, in a fishbowl.

She is quite poorly but will undergo major tests today. They want to know if she has chromosomal abnormalities, or a syndrome or just wether it is a case of terrible luck. 

Will keep you all updated, it is heartbreaking for them, they don't think she will ever walk :(


----------



## Elphaba

I am sorry to hear about the problems your new niece is having, dougie! Must be an awful lot for her parents to take in, especially only a week after finding out they were expecting.

Hope that her breathing improves soon :hugs:


----------



## wild2011

:hugs: hope they get some answers and that she is in the best possible care, must be really hard for them to take in xx


----------



## Lliena

:hugs: Thinking of you all Dougie x


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Dougie


----------



## wantababybump

So sorry to hear that :( :hugs: thinking of you and your family!


----------



## fluffpuffin

:hugs: Dougie. what a terrible situation.


----------



## dougie

Thanks everyone :) 
You guys always make people feel better :)

The newest update is that her heart is on the right hand side, how weird is that! But she has two holes in her heart :( so far everything else seems to be okay, they are trying to pinpoint what 'syndrome' she has.

I'm not going to be able to go and visit today :( I was hoping to, maybe tomorrow or Thursday evening :(

Just been to their house and cleaned it top to toe, it is now absolutely spotless, seeing as they haven't had much time to prepare! Made all the beds and sorted all the baby stuff out for them. 

Update on Louie whilst we are at it! His molars are coming through and BOY OH BOY has it affected his tummy :( He has such a poorly tum at the mo, pooing really often and really yucky :( Put two chamomile tea bags in his bath last night though and it cleared up his stinging botty which was a little miracle!

Hope all you ladies and your babes are fine :D


----------



## Elphaba

Wow - her heart is on the right? I hope they manage to find out what she might have soon as I guess then they will at least know what they are able to do for her and hoe best to help.

Sorry to hear your little one is suffering with his teeth poor thing. I'm really not looking forward to the molars - Xavier only has his two front bottom ones through so far and he seems to be suffering a bit at the moment (looks like he has earache as he keeps putting his hand on his ear) so I wonder if more are on their way.


----------



## jms895

Thinking of you and the family Dougie :(


----------



## Mynx

:hugs: to you Dougie x


----------



## modo

:hugs: to you Dougie :hugs:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Dougie - more hugs :hugs:. Hope your lil boys teething will pass soon. Isla had an awful red bum with the last lot.


----------



## somedaymama

I am a total newbie to cloth...I love the "fluffy bum" name. :) I have just gotten a couple of diapers so far, and I have about $400 of cloth diapering supplies in my Amazon cart...somehow I don't think that DH is going to go for all of that right now. :haha:


----------



## RaeRae91

How are the itti dipes??? they are going to be available in the us soon and im torn if i want to try them or not...


----------



## modo

RaeRae: You can't beat the dlishes when it comes to size but I actually like the tuttos better for containing poo.


----------



## Jetters

Day 3 of diarohhea for K: thank god for GB nappies. Not a single leak, yippee! Yet yesterday I put him in sposies and they leaked three times.


----------



## Lliena

GB or BG? :)


----------



## Jetters

Doh. BG :rofl:


----------



## wantababybump

I went to a cloth diapering workshop tonight with hubby and baby and it was so informative!! I am so excited about starting cloth now. Originally I was only going to do it part time as both our parents don't really want to deal with cloth but I may try and make them anyways. At least for us we will be doing it full time now...home and while we are out so I hope they will try it at least but for the amount of time she will be away (one night at most) I might be able to let them do sposies...does anyone else do it this way?


----------



## westbrja

Hey all! I've been lurking around the fluffy bum threads for awhile but this is my first real post. I have a 7 month old LO named Brooklynn and I'm seriously considering switching to cloth, at least part time. We exclusively BF, co-sleep, babywear and I figured why not take it a step further and try out cloth. Besides who can resist a fluffy baby bottom lol.
All you ladies seem so knowledgeable in the HUGE world of cloth diapers and I was just wondering if anyone could get me started in the right direction? I kind of understand the difference between them but want to be sure we choose the right style for our lifestyle. Ive thrown away at least 20 onsies in the past 7 months due to explosive poo stains. I'm a full-time working and full-time student mommy of three 6 yrs and under. I don't have a lot of time to hand wash or anything to fussy. I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want pre-folds (I don't think). They don't have to have organic cloth just something absorbant and will hold the bf poo inside without shooting out the back of her diaper. Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## veganmum2be

wantababybump said:


> I went to a cloth diapering workshop tonight with hubby and baby and it was so informative!! I am so excited about starting cloth now. Originally I was only going to do it part time as both our parents don't really want to deal with cloth but I may try and make them anyways. At least for us we will be doing it full time now...home and while we are out so I hope they will try it at least but for the amount of time she will be away (one night at most) I might be able to let them do sposies...does anyone else do it this way?

my lo very ocassionaly goes in sposies if my mum does a nappy change at hers, it can work fine pleanty of people use cloth part time :)



westbrja said:


> Hey all! I've been lurking around the fluffy bum threads for awhile but this is my first real post. I have a 7 month old LO named Brooklynn and I'm seriously considering switching to cloth, at least part time. We exclusively BF, co-sleep, babywear and I figured why not take it a step further and try out cloth. Besides who can resist a fluffy baby bottom lol.
> All you ladies seem so knowledgeable in the HUGE world of cloth diapers and I was just wondering if anyone could get me started in the right direction? I kind of understand the difference between them but want to be sure we choose the right style for our lifestyle. Ive thrown away at least 20 onsies in the past 7 months due to explosive poo stains. I'm a full-time working and full-time student mommy of three 6 yrs and under. I don't have a lot of time to hand wash or anything to fussy. I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want pre-folds (I don't think). They don't have to have organic cloth just something absorbant and will hold the bf poo inside without shooting out the back of her diaper. Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated.

i would reccomend flips, they for my baby contain even the most explosive of poos, and they are super fast drying which is great if your strapped for time.
but bare in mind each nappy fits every baby differently, so what works for one, might not for another...i would never reccomend buying a full set of one type...just incase you dont get on with them.:)


----------



## Elphaba

Xavier is in a sposie at the moment and his bum isn't big enough to keep his trousers on properly :haha:

Reason is that we still use sposies at night and we've just had to move him up to a size 4 as he's outpeeing the 3s with them on so long. So I'm using the 3s up one a day until they're gone.


----------



## Arcanegirl

wantababybump said:


> I went to a cloth diapering workshop tonight with hubby and baby and it was so informative!! I am so excited about starting cloth now. Originally I was only going to do it part time as both our parents don't really want to deal with cloth but I may try and make them anyways. At least for us we will be doing it full time now...home and while we are out so I hope they will try it at least but for the amount of time she will be away (one night at most) I might be able to let them do sposies...does anyone else do it this way?

Alex goes to his grannies every sunday overnight, we managed to get her to use cloth aswell by giving her the slimest idiotproof ones, bumgenius flips. I boost them aswell so if she forgets to change then they will last a long while!
We do compromise a bit by letting her use a disposable for overnight though.


----------



## Lliena

Just thought I'd share this news in here with my friends :D Yey!!


----------



## Jetters

^ wow! excellent news E :hugs: I am beyond jealous :(


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> ^ wow! excellent news E :hugs: I am beyond jealous :(

Aw thank you, and don't be jealous hun, you are going to uni and building a better life for you and K you have lots of time left for more squishys :)

I have been thinking about it for a while, a few months ago I was sure I didn't want anymore, adamant in fact! But then slowly I've changed my mind as Avalon has grown and I see her doing diff things everyday I love it and I want to experience that one more time :)


----------



## discoclare

Lliena said:


> Just thought I'd share this news in here with my friends :D Yey!!

:thumbup: Good news Lliena, we are also hoping to start trying after Christmas. I am 35 now (will be 36 then) so don't feel like I should leave things too much longer. Arianna was born last June so would be an approximate 2.5 year gap (3 school years). Then I can reuse all my lovely cloth!


----------



## Lliena

That's why we want to try after xmas too as it can take a while and Avalon will be 1 1/2 then and over 2 by the time the next one is born which I think will be a good age gap :)


----------



## Eala

Yay :) I suppose in a way we are WTT 2012 as well - I graduate in the September. But it's very tentative at the moment. DH isn't against the idea of another, but he's not desperately for it either. A lot will depend on what the job situation is like - chances are we're going to be moving, at least to England, if not to Canada :wacko: But given how long it took to have Roo, we'd probably start sooner than later - we were told we'd need ICSI to conceive, and then I found out I was pregnant a few days after my screening appointment :cloud9:

But yay for WTT 2012 :D


----------



## Lliena

Ah nice one, hope you can try too! :D



Now...........is it to early to be looking for some newborn nappies again? :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Possibly just a bit :rofl:


----------



## westbrja

westbrja said:


> Hey all! I've been lurking around the fluffy bum threads for awhile but this is my first real post. I have a 7 month old LO named Brooklynn and I'm seriously considering switching to cloth, at least part time. We exclusively BF, co-sleep, babywear and I figured why not take it a step further and try out cloth. Besides who can resist a fluffy baby bottom lol.
> All you ladies seem so knowledgeable in the HUGE world of cloth diapers and I was just wondering if anyone could get me started in the right direction? I kind of understand the difference between them but want to be sure we choose the right style for our lifestyle. Ive thrown away at least 20 onsies in the past 7 months due to explosive poo stains. I'm a full-time working and full-time student mommy of three 6 yrs and under. I don't have a lot of time to hand wash or anything to fussy. I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want pre-folds (I don't think). They don't have to have organic cloth just something absorbant and will hold the bf poo inside without shooting out the back of her diaper. Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated.

Anyone else have any advice...please? :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Possibly just a bit :rofl:

I thought so :haha:

westbrja the only nappies for me that have never leaked are bumgenius birth to potty ones with velcro closing. There are so many diff nappies out there though it really is best to try a few diff types to see what works best for your LO x


----------



## modo

westbrja we have only had a leak with cotton outer issys used overnight. The only other leaks were because I was a newbie and didn't change him often enough, once rectified we didn't have anymore problems :thumbup: But what works for me and my LO might not work for you. 

You might want to buy a whole bunch of preloved nappies and try them all out, keep the ones you get on with, sell off the ones that leak (they will probably work for someone else) and buy more of the ones that worked for you. Buying preloved will pretty much guarantee you being able to sell them for the same price. HTH :)


----------



## discoclare

westbrja said:


> westbrja said:
> 
> 
> Hey all! I've been lurking around the fluffy bum threads for awhile but this is my first real post. I have a 7 month old LO named Brooklynn and I'm seriously considering switching to cloth, at least part time. We exclusively BF, co-sleep, babywear and I figured why not take it a step further and try out cloth. Besides who can resist a fluffy baby bottom lol.
> All you ladies seem so knowledgeable in the HUGE world of cloth diapers and I was just wondering if anyone could get me started in the right direction? I kind of understand the difference between them but want to be sure we choose the right style for our lifestyle. Ive thrown away at least 20 onsies in the past 7 months due to explosive poo stains. I'm a full-time working and full-time student mommy of three 6 yrs and under. I don't have a lot of time to hand wash or anything to fussy. I don't want to spend a fortune but I don't want pre-folds (I don't think). They don't have to have organic cloth just something absorbant and will hold the bf poo inside without shooting out the back of her diaper. Can anyone help? It would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Anyone else have any advice...please? :flower:Click to expand...

I use pockets and AIOs during the day and either fitteds (with wrap) or AIOs at night. The reasons I use mainly AIO and pockets is because they are easy peasy. Also easy for my OH and (hopefully) for nursery (daycare) when she starts next month. However, I believe fitteds are supposed to be better for poo containment. Still I found my pockets and AIOs to be better at poo containment compared to sposies. I have tried quite a few brands and found that BumGenius and Tots Bots Easyfits (not sure if you can get them in US) to work best for us. Fuzzi Bunz perfect size also did quite well.

I would get a few different brands to try out (maybe preloved if you are happy with those) and see how they work for your LO. BumGenius are pretty popular though so I would certainly try a couple of those.


----------



## modo

Congrats Lliena :happydance:

I am pretty jealous too! We were told to wait till 2013 because I had a failed induction at 39 weeks (which resulted in an emergency C/S) and I was happy waiting till then. Recently I have been thinking about trying in 2012 instead! Damn my One Born Every Minute marathon for my broodiness :haha: I hope I lose interest again as I am going back to work in a about a month!


----------



## Mynx

Aww hun that's fabulous news! Congrats :happydance: 

If OH and I had got together 10 years ago, then we most certainly would be looking to try for another bubba, but with his MS the way it is, and my age (I'm 37) then it's just not feasible... also the fact that he's had the snip kinda puts a kaibosh on that anyway!! 
Instead, I can focus on our wedding in September and becoming Mrs Cipriano :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats Liliena! 

I so wish I could convince my DH of the need for another. I'm still working on him. M has just started sleeping through fairly consistently so maybe...

Discoclare - I'm the exactly the same age as you and also very aware that if there's going to be a second, we should get started soon. I've got the complication of the pending closure of my work in 2 years time, which means there's a limited window whereby I could have another, go on maternity leave and come back in time for the closure.


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats, Liliena!

I think I'd like to be TTC in 2012 too (definitely not this year though) but like you mandarhino, my DH might take some convincing. He's not 100% against another one but he's happy with just Xavier. I'm coming up for 32 so got a few more years yet though before I need to worry. Though from a work point of view, I may not go back after my current maternity leave and so would probably prefer to have another (if we decide to have one) before Xavier starts school so that I only take one big break from work rather than two.


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Lliena,
we are trying to decide timings on our next bubba but with things up in the air atm with not knowing about Dh's job future etc... then its not practical atm but i do want to try again before the end of the year lol


----------



## Lliena

Aw thanks ladies, im proper chuffed! We spoke more about it last night and im going to have my implant out in Jan and then get cracking so to speak :haha:


----------



## nervouspains

So exciting!
Can we discuss names and nappies now?! :blush: lol xx


----------



## Ginger1

Can I join you guys too?

I'm very new to cloth (been about 3 weeks so far) so it's nice to see other people with the same enthusiasm! We're currently trying out several different brands, mostly with pre-loved nappies to see how we get on. 

So far I'm very impressed with BG v4's and Flips, and Totsbots Easyfit V2. :thumbup:

Have also got a couple of lovely Issy Bears, but they wick at the legs at the moment :( Am not sure if it's because of Harry's skinny legs or just an inherent problem with cotton outers, the velcro one I have is better than the poppered one...so hmmm!! Any advice on these would be great because I love the prints and would rather not give up on them just yet.

Congrats to Lliena as well! We're hopefully going for No. 2 after we get married in early 2012...am hoping I won't be too old at 36 :(


----------



## Elphaba

Welcome Ginger! 

I've not tried Issys so can't comment on how they fit but Xavier has skinny legs too and like you, we find the Easyfits and Flips a good fit as well.


----------



## Eala

Welcome Ginger1! I'm afraid I'm not a fan of the Issy Bear Day Baby nappies (cotton outers) although I LOVE the minky ones. Minky Issys and WNOS are the only BTP nappies that work well for us at the moment. But I found that the only cotton one I had wicked no matter what. Others seem fine with them, so I guess it could be down to baby shape!


----------



## mommy43

help!! isabel has had nappy rash for a couple of weeks now n ive tried everything leaving nappy of as much as i can different creams changing her everytime shes wet it seems to go (at one point it was bleeding) then flares up again:cry: ive been bathing her twice a day to ease it n using camomile with her wipes what else can i try????? (if i go to the doctors i know he'll say its the nappies but its def not ive tried sposies n its no different)


----------



## wantababybump

mommy43 said:


> help!! isabel has had nappy rash for a couple of weeks now n ive tried everything leaving nappy of as much as i can different creams changing her everytime shes wet it seems to go (at one point it was bleeding) then flares up again:cry: ive been bathing her twice a day to ease it n using camomile with her wipes what else can i try????? (if i go to the doctors i know he'll say its the nappies but its def not ive tried sposies n its no different)


To me it sounds like it could be a yeast infection...Madison was the same way and it wouldnt go. She had it for the first 2 months of her life, we tried several different bum creams thinking it was just bum rash but nothing worked turned out it wasn't a bum rash at all...went to the doctor and she prescribed us a cream for yeast infection and within 2 days it was completely gone!! (she was in sposies) :hugs: hope she is feeling better soon xx


----------



## dougie

mommy43 - when Louie has a bad rash, I put two camomile tea bags in his bath then use Burt's Bees Nappy Ointment before bed, and USUALLY it has cleared up by the morning.

Make sure she has plenty of nappy off time, that can help lots too :)

If all else fails, Metanium is a god send too :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I agree with it sounding like a yeast infection, we had the same problem with Alex and rashes for months untill the doc prescribed canesten with hydrocortisone.

Makes sure to wash your nappies at 60 aswell to kill off any bacteria


----------



## modo

Anyone who likes Issy Bears the new V3s are available for pre-order from Cheeks and Cherries :)


----------



## lynnikins

arrrgh im struggling to get back into cloth, my house is upside down lol we are living out of suitcases even though we have been home a week now i still have no routine eeekk


----------



## mommy43

thanks everyone i'll take her to the docs n get it checked i just know what he'll say but hey ho
im nappy washing today too so i'll do the lot at 60


----------



## Eala

Someone stop me from pre-ordering new Minky Issy bears. I don't need more nappies. I definitely don't need more BTP nappies. I could get a custom Wee Notion for the same price. Argh!

:brat:


----------



## Lliena

Don't do it you can get the same pirate minkee at WN for £15 for a one size!


----------



## Eala

Good point! And I already have enough Issy bears that I have plenty of second inserts to use in a WN... Hang on, now I'm talking myself into a WNOS... How did that happen?! :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

i had to have a look didnt i :dohh: ilike the pink skulls


----------



## NuKe

hi ladies :wave: we just joined the fluffy bum club last night and im already obsessed. WHY did i not do this sooner? ill never know. LOVING IT!!


----------



## lynnikins

yay another convert lol,


----------



## NuKe

ill tell u what im amazed at, and what i wasnt expecting... we are using pockets and i went to take it off for her bath and the wee had gone through into the liner and the bit it goes through was bone dry. i was like :shock:


----------



## lynnikins

lol yeah the fleece lining in pockets is fantastic lol i find the "stay dry" in sposies never works as well as using fleece


----------



## Mynx

Yay Nuke! Always good see someone else come over to the fluffy side :happdance:


----------



## mandarhino

Welcome nuke! 

I'm experimenting with fitteds today on this cold, rainy and grim day. Got a new Thirsties wrap sent out to me along with my free nappy prize earlier this week. I like the slimness (DnFs) and they seem to last but it is really difficult sometimes getting her to stay still long enough to put both a nappy and wrap on. Glad pockets and AI2s work for her still. 

I really, really need to do a destash but can't seem to get round to it. It is the trundling off to the post office that is putting me off.


----------



## Lliena

I wait untill I have sold lots then do one big postage run and get evil glares from the PO lady, but I don't mind, me keeping her in business is keeping her in a job :haha:

So looking forward to tomorrow off to london to do a morning bus/boat tour then going to eastbourne to stay in a posh hotel for the night ;) Not looking forward to having to get up at 5.15am to get there though!


----------



## discoclare

Welcome Nuke!

Mandarhino I need to do a little destash but since I go back to work in April I really should do it now while I have plenty of time. Only planning to get rid of maybe 6 or so girle prints that don't work for us.


----------



## NuKe

well poppy had an explosive runny nappy today and i was AMAZED at the ability of an ebay cheapie to contain such a mess!! we had the tiniest leak (wasnt actually poo, just pooey pee iykwim), and only about the size of a 20p! WELL impressed! :thumbup:


----------



## discoclare

I find cloth much better at containing poo vs sposies. In sposies we used to have poosplosions requiring a change of clothes pretty frequently.


----------



## mommy43

yay welcome to fluff
it so much easier than i expected it to be n i dont think i get as many leaks as i would in a sposie 
i need to do a destash too but when i get them out i cant decide what i want to get rid of i think emotionally attached to them all :rofl: is it sad i dont ever want her to potty train lol


----------



## Elphaba

I'd say I've had more poo leaks in sposies but more wee leaks in cloth (Xavi has quite skinny legs I guess that's where he normally leaks from and sometimes we have a tiny bit of gape).


----------



## NuKe

i think on about 2/3 occasions, when pops was in sposies, she did a poosplosion and honestly, it was up her back almost to her NECK. yeesh.


----------



## Mynx

I have to agree, poonamis are much better contained in a cloth nappy! That's of course if you catch it early lol! :rofl: If you dont notice, and they sit on it a few times, then you're in trouble :sick:


----------



## mandarhino

All my potential plans for the day are off due to tube engineering works. Gah.


----------



## NuKe

Mynx said:


> I have to agree, poonamis are much better contained in a cloth nappy! That's of course if you catch it early lol! :rofl: If you dont notice, and they sit on it a few times, then you're in trouble :sick:

poppy is very noticable wen shes pooing, thanks goodness. stares at u and then the chin goes down and the face goes red :haha: 

i just popped my CTN cherry! :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

ouch ouch ouch, i was being a good housewife and hanging up the washing:hangwashing: and took the airer outdoors and turned to see Nate attacking EJ so i legged it inside and missed my step:dohh: and landed with 3 parts of me hard onto the edge of the double glazed patio door frame and it freking kills ive got my leg up with ice on my tibula and my hand and foot are busted up as well plus my shoudler starting to hurt, ,
thats ruined my plans to take the boys to the park now and to go upstairs and finish unpacking im so pissed and DH is working today to top it off so still got to be full time mummy arrrgh


----------



## NuKe

omg hun r u alright??? or is that a stupid question? make sure u :coffee:


----------



## lynnikins

im pretty sore, thanks, i think i pulled a few extra muscles trying to catch myself, not looking forward to attempting to get the boys upstairs to bed in a min


----------



## modo

Ow lynnikins that sounds so painful!


----------



## mandarhino

That's rubbish Lynnkins. Hope the boys give you a chance to rest today.

No nap happening here this afternoon.


----------



## lynnikins

well they both got put to bed, neither has slept so im in for a fun evening, sorely tempted to leave Nate upstairs while i feed EJ , and the sun is leaving the garden now so im gonna have to go out there to get the washing in unless i want it damp grrr i was hoping id still have some sun on it when DH got home and he could bring it in.

my leg and foot are the main sore bits now my hand is feeling alot better


----------



## Mynx

Ouch hun! Sounds like something I'd do tbh .. I'm a right clumsy cow sometimes heh! 
Hope you dont feel so sore now hun :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

well DH was sweet helping me out once he got home with the boys, eek i need to get onto dinner now


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you've recovered lynnkins. 

So I've been up since 5:10 am thanks to M. I hate these early mornings. And I have so much to do at work today. :cry:


----------



## Jetters

^ me too. Poor us :(


----------



## Eala

Me three! Roo woke up screaming at 5.10am, no idea what the matter was, but that was us up.

I've got labyrinthitis and severe sinusitis that just will. Not. Go. Away!! I am SO hacked off and fed up. I'm missing one of my nursing placements, which means I'll have weeks worth of hours to make up at a later date. I'm trying to find the concentration to write a bloody literature review, but my ears are ringing and my head is thumping constantly, so it's slow going.

Sorry for the moan :( I've not been well on and off since about January, and now this virus (or viruses!) has hit me like a ton of bricks. I just want to feel well again :brat:


----------



## NuKe

me FOUR!!! poppy was wide awake at 4am (i pretended to be asleep so OH went and saw to her :haha:) i cud only pull that one until 5.15 tho til he had to get ready for work! shes toothypeg number 7 coming thru, poor wee thing is in agony. :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Poor poppy :(


----------



## lynnikins

thankfully my boys slept till DH got up this morning and have had a decent afternoon nap, so DH will have expected me to miricle clean the house or something,


----------



## Elphaba

We've been using cloth in the day for three month, but have just put Xavier in a nappy at night time for the first ever time tonight! Fingers crossed we have no leaks but guessing there's likely to be some trial and error, so we'll see!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck with it hope you wake up to a soggy nappy not a soggy baby in the morning. and well done on the 3 month milestone


----------



## surprisemummy

seen a wee bargain on a pop n gro one size nappy. anybody know if they are any good?


----------



## surprisemummy

sorry should have introduced myself lol! im pretty new to all this just trying different nappies out at the moment so any advice is greatly appreciated. x


----------



## Elphaba

lynnikins said:


> good luck with it hope you wake up to a soggy nappy not a soggy baby in the morning. and well done on the 3 month milestone

Thanks, lynnikins! Technically not three months until Thursday (we started on Christmas Eve) but it's taken me this long to brave trying it at night.

Here he is in the nappy (Bamboozle stretch with two extra boosters - one bamboo in the wrap folded at the front as he's a tummy sleeper and a hemp one between the nappy and the wrap - in a Nature Babies multiwrap). Couldn't get his sleepsuit over his big bum though :haha:

https://i189.photobucket.com/albums/z24/sexyjacksparrow/IMAG0641.jpg


----------



## mandarhino

Hi surprisemummy! Afraid I haven't tried Pop In Gro. You're likely to find bargains about for next little while as Lollipop their maker went into administration. Apparently it is going to be relaunched though. 

Hope Xavier had a good night! It took me ages to switch to cloth at night. Loads of leaks when she was young put me off for ages. Now I know it was just the nappies I was using. Now she hasn't been in a disposable for months.


----------



## surprisemummy

thanks mandarhino. i might just go for it, im on a roll at the moment so im quite enjoying getting my nappies in the post and trying out all the different kinds :dohh: i never even planned to use reuseables lol thought it was a waste if money for a 1 year old but its like a hobby at the moment haha x


----------



## Elphaba

Well, first night in cloth went well! The front of the nappy was very wet (but not soaking/dripping) and had gone through all layers and the back was just damp. That was after 11.5 hours. The wrap - Natures Babies multiwrap - was absolutely fab and we had no leaks at all :happydance:

The only thing I would say is that he only had 90ml of milk before bed (he normally has 200-260ml) and didn't wake for a feed in the night (he does most nights) so quite probably didn't wee as much as usual overnight, so I may be premature with my celebrations, but we'll see!


----------



## mummy_mi

Oh good news on the overnight in cloth, fingers crossed it stays like that! Chloe is a front sleeper too, as I try to move all boosters to the middle front as well.

I'm having a stash clear out and the Mini La La's are going, I love them so so much but I only ever reach for them if they're the last nappies left in the baskets as I hate the velcro!! OH said the same thing so have decided to get rid, it's not worth keeping them just because they're pretty, so wish they came in snaps tho!! Am generally not loving pockets at the minute tho anyway so the pennies will go on more AIO/AI2s I think.

Just had to share my MLL pain! xx


----------



## lynnikins

aww it sucks when you have to let go of nappies lol im not allowed to buy any for now unless i can sell something :(


----------



## mummy_mi

I love them but they just arent meant to be, why doesnt every nappy come in velcro and snaps? Simples.

Am in a bit of a nappy rut at the minute, hope something new and exciting in an AIO/AI2 comes out soon and blows me away!


----------



## NuKe

has anyone tried nature babies AIOs?? i am IN LOVE with this nappy! we are still in the trying and testing phase tho so everything ive bought so far has been preloved!

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...0587&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_701wt_698


----------



## lynnikins

mummy_mi said:


> I love them but they just arent meant to be, why doesnt every nappy come in velcro and snaps? Simples.
> 
> Am in a bit of a nappy rut at the minute, hope something new and exciting in an AIO/AI2 comes out soon and blows me away!

have you tried bottom bumpers, they arent fun prints but they are a great AIO, funkymonkypants sells them


----------



## discoclare

NuKe said:


> has anyone tried nature babies AIOs?? i am IN LOVE with this nappy! we are still in the trying and testing phase tho so everything ive bought so far has been preloved!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...0587&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_701wt_698

This is the first time I've heard of them: cozyfits. Just googled and their website says they're new for 2011. Hmmm, one to watch, and they come in aplix or poppers!


----------



## mummy_mi

lynnikins said:


> mummy_mi said:
> 
> 
> I love them but they just arent meant to be, why doesnt every nappy come in velcro and snaps? Simples.
> 
> Am in a bit of a nappy rut at the minute, hope something new and exciting in an AIO/AI2 comes out soon and blows me away!
> 
> have you tried bottom bumpers, they arent fun prints but they are a great AIO, funkymonkypants sells themClick to expand...

Yep, we have a custom cupcake one, the fit is great but we do get some wicking, and I need some fun prints to replace the MLL. I'll probably just get some more Grovia AIO xx


----------



## NuKe

discoclare said:


> NuKe said:
> 
> 
> has anyone tried nature babies AIOs?? i am IN LOVE with this nappy! we are still in the trying and testing phase tho so everything ive bought so far has been preloved!
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI...0587&ssPageName=STRK:MESINDXX:IT#ht_701wt_698
> 
> This is the first time I've heard of them: cozyfits. Just googled and their website says they're new for 2011. Hmmm, one to watch, and they come in aplix or poppers!Click to expand...

thats what i liked too! bout time everyone else did the aplix/poppers options instead of one or the other like most. how gorgeous are some of those prints tho??


----------



## mandarhino

To change the subject somewhat. Anyone going to the march on Saturday? I'm going to brave it with my 21 month old and will be attending the buggy bloc. 

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=198225986862286


----------



## lynnikins

nope not going its EJ's birthday


----------



## discoclare

What a lovely day!

Arianna chomped down on my hand this morning and two teeth are poking through on the bottom! (nearly broke my skin) I was so surprised!

Then I went to Regent Street to M and P's flagship store to take my pram in for repair and collect a courtesy/loan pram and they just changed the whole chassis for a new one there and then rather than sending it off. Also they gave me a free coffee in their coffee shop while I waited for them to change the chassis over. So I'm a happy bunny. Arianna tested out a highchair in the coffee shop and it was lush (but 200 quid, and we already have a highchair anyways). She also tested a little mini rocking horse which she really wasn't sure about at all.

That's it. Thought I would share.


----------



## Lliena

Aah need to say this in here it's nothing to do with nappies but hey that don't matter. Edited as I just needed to get it out for a bit! :growlmad:


----------



## surprisemummy

hi can i ask another silly question. my bamboozles say they should be washed about 10 times before they reach maximum absorbency, so does that mean they need to be washed then dried 10 times or can i just stick them in the washing machine and put them on loads of consecutive washes if that makes sense?


----------



## mummy_mi

They dont need to be dried between washes, if I'm feeling good I just wash new nappies, then stick them in the sink/bucket with water and let the soak overnight then just do a few quick washes in the morning. I never do the full 8-10 that everything states, I just remember for the first few times of using them that they arent upto full absorbency yet so I change them regularly. 

HTH xx


----------



## Jetters

Hope you're ok Lliena :hug: I didn't see what you wrote lol x


----------



## surprisemummy

mummy_mi said:


> They dont need to be dried between washes, if I'm feeling good I just wash new nappies, then stick them in the sink/bucket with water and let the soak overnight then just do a few quick washes in the morning. I never do the full 8-10 that everything states, I just remember for the first few times of using them that they arent upto full absorbency yet so I change them regularly.
> 
> HTH xx

thanks! i just soaked my others too. ive gave them a few washes already and ill probally soak them too :) im just desperate to try them lol x


----------



## discoclare

surprisemummy you can start using them before they are up to full absorbancy, say wash three times or so and then start using. Just bear in mind they may need changing more frequently to start with as they won't be fully absorbant yet.


----------



## surprisemummy

oh last question i promise lol. is there any particular washing powder anyone reccomends for washing nappies. just ive heard that even some non bios can damage them. dont know how true this is, just read it online somewhere


----------



## surprisemummy

discoclare said:


> surprisemummy you can start using them before they are up to full absorbancy, say wash three times or so and then start using. Just bear in mind they may need changing more frequently to start with as they won't be fully absorbant yet.

cheers! ive washed them 3 times today so i might just leave them to dry now so i can use them when there ready . looks like there going to take ages to dry though :( ill just keep an eye on them so they dont leak x


----------



## discoclare

surprisemummy said:


> oh last question i promise lol. is there any particular washing powder anyone reccomends for washing nappies. just ive heard that even some non bios can damage them. dont know how true this is, just read it online somewhere

Oh, someone else probably knows better than me but I believe non-bios are OK. There is some brand that isn't any good but I can't remember what it is! Ecoballs and soapnuts are fine too. Fabric conditioner is a no-no.


----------



## Eala

The only powder with conditioner you can use is Bold 2in1, as it is clay-based rather than oil-based.

I know some Mums on here love soapnuts and Eco Balls. At the moment I'm still working through a massive (Costco) box of Fairy non-bio powder. Seems to do the job, I can't complain! :)

ETA - apparently some nappy brands now state that Ecover washing powder isn't suitable for use on nappies, but I forget why!


----------



## discoclare

Eala said:


> The only powder with conditioner you can use is Bold 2in1, as it is clay-based rather than oil-based.
> 
> I know some Mums on here love soapnuts and Eco Balls. At the moment I'm still working through a massive (Costco) box of Fairy non-bio powder. Seems to do the job, I can't complain! :)
> 
> ETA - apparently some nappy brands now state that *Ecover* washing powder isn't suitable for use on nappies, but I forget why!

That was the brand I was trying to remember, something to do with build up in the nappies. So anything other than biologicals and Ecover I _believe_ is OK surprisemummy.


----------



## mandarhino

Ecover coats the nappies I think. 

Right now I'm using a combo of Bold 2 and 1 and Rockin Green. Mostly because I can't figure out how to do a soak with RG in the washing machine. I know you're supposed to turn off the machine at some point and just let them sit there in the water but have yet to discover when that moment is. 

Hope you're ok Lilena. 

Am off out tomorrow to introduce M to my friend's new puppy. Should be interesting. M is super fun these days. She's obsessed with nursery rhymes at the moment. She misses out words but she's generally got the structure there. Though little miss muffet was apparently eating pizza on her tuffet this evening as opposed to curds and whey. To be fair to M, pizza probably would be the tastier option.


----------



## discoclare

mmmm pizza. That's so cute!


----------



## Eala

:rofl: @ Miss Muffet eating pizza. For the record, I *love* cheese curds, and it is to my sorrow that they are impossible to get in the UK. Not really sure about curds and whey though ;)

I really want to try Rockin' Green, but they still don't have any Soft Rock at Cheeks and Cherries :dohh: I know it says you can use less Classic Rock and it should be fine, but our water is _so_ soft that I don't want to risk it. I know I could get a sample, but I'd be thinking about longterm usage. Ho hum!


----------



## surprisemummy

discoclare said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> The only powder with conditioner you can use is Bold 2in1, as it is clay-based rather than oil-based.
> 
> I know some Mums on here love soapnuts and Eco Balls. At the moment I'm still working through a massive (Costco) box of Fairy non-bio powder. Seems to do the job, I can't complain! :)
> 
> ETA - apparently some nappy brands now state that *Ecover* washing powder isn't suitable for use on nappies, but I forget why!
> 
> That was the brand I was trying to remember, something to do with build up in the nappies. So anything other than biologicals and Ecover I _believe_ is OK surprisemummy.Click to expand...

thanks for all your help, im a bit hopeless at all this at the moment as u can tell :dohh: looks like im ok with my fairy then :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

You're welcome :thumbup: We've all had to start somewhere, believe me! I was seriously clueless when I first started with cloth :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Eala I can tell you lived in Quebec with your desire for curds! Did you like eating them warm? 

I've got a classic rock sample I can mail to you if you want. I live in hard, hard water London so it is no use to me. If you want it pm me your address as I'm doing a post office run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Eala

Aah Manda that's really kind of you - I didn't see this message till now though, so I'm guessing you'll already have gone to the PO :dohh:

I would eat curds any which way :blush: Cold out of the fridge (the squeak was great!), or warm... or as poutine! Gosh, I miss poutine so much. I tried recreating it with fries, gravy and a variety of cheeses, but it's just not the same :( Haloumi was close, but not quite right!


----------



## Mynx

surprisemummy said:


> discoclare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> The only powder with conditioner you can use is Bold 2in1, as it is clay-based rather than oil-based.
> 
> I know some Mums on here love soapnuts and Eco Balls. At the moment I'm still working through a massive (Costco) box of Fairy non-bio powder. Seems to do the job, I can't complain! :)
> 
> ETA - apparently some nappy brands now state that *Ecover* washing powder isn't suitable for use on nappies, but I forget why!
> 
> That was the brand I was trying to remember, something to do with build up in the nappies. So anything other than *biologicals* and Ecover I _believe_ is OK surprisemummy.Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for all your help, im a bit hopeless at all this at the moment as u can tell :dohh: looks like im ok with my fairy then :thumbup:Click to expand...

I've used Ariel biological before and it's been fine :thumbup: 
I guess if your baby has sensitive skin then yeah, it's worth avoiding the bio powders but in regards to washing nappies in them, the bios work well :)


----------



## mandarhino

If you still want it let me know as I'll be going again tomorrow as I forgot to mail something to my friend in Germany today. Doh! 

I am loving this weather!


----------



## mummy_mi

with soaking RG, not all UK machines have a rinse hold function, ours doesnt. But if I want to do a strip wash soak I fill up our nappy bucket with warm water and pop the nappies in to soak with the liners and leave overnight, giving it a bit of a swish about every now and then. I dont soak the PUL nappies just in case it damages them and you dont have to do it overnight, for an hour would be fine and you can do it in the sink/bath tub where ever. I just find it easier to do in the bucket.

And as for washing, I use RG most of the time, a slightly smaller does then the forumla states, I too am after some soft rock, Alix said they 'might' be getting some but I guess the more people that ask for it the more likely that would be! Or I use soapnuts (not so much now I have RG). And I do use a tiny bit of Ecover fabric softener in the final rinse (once I've taken out the PUL nappies) just to soften things up and it's fab, no repelling issues at all and I have researched using, a lot of US mummies seam to.

I have no clue about using the Ecover washing powder tho, I have just read that the fabric softener, as it's plant based doesnt leave a coating. Dont just take my word on it though, as I'd hate to be responsible for other peoples stashs! But it's been working great for us.

so our routine is: Cold rinse> normal wash cycle on hot with some RG in the drum not in the drawer of the machine> then take out PUL nappies> put half a capful of Ecover in drawer and do a final rinse.

HTH xx


----------



## Eala

mandarhino said:


> If you still want it let me know as I'll be going again tomorrow as I forgot to mail something to my friend in Germany today. Doh!
> 
> I am loving this weather!

I would do, thanks :) PM'ing you now :hugs:

ETA - I asked Alix about getting Soft Rock in when they first launched Rockin' Green, and she said she hoped to have it at some point. I shall keep my fingers crossed! Though if this sample works out, then I may just bite the bullet and try the Classic Rock.


----------



## mandarhino

Eala didn't manage to get to post office on Saturday due to lateness in setting off to the March for the Alternative on Saturday. Will post Monday hopefully.

It went well, no violence near us except for running into a departing black bloc fleeing from the cops on our way home walking to the tube. M slept through it though. 

Excitement of the day has been picking up an amazing bargain for M's birthday. I went into Habitat and saw this adorable wendy house. It is nice and small so will fit in our flat. It turned out they are totally out of stock till June so they let me buy the display one and gave me 50% off! I got it for £18.75. It's this one
https://www.bambinogoodies.co.uk/coming-soon-new-habitat-wendy-house/

Can't wait till she turns 2!


----------



## Eala

That's adorable!! Aww so cute :D Roll on M's birthday :dance: And hey, you're doing me a lovely favour sending me the sample, so just whenever you get a chance is great! :D Glad that you didn't get caught up in any nastiness with the demonstration :hugs:


----------



## discoclare

arggh I'm in darkness. Only light is from my computer screen, can't even see to try and look and find a torch.


----------



## Eala

Eeep Clare! Power cut? :hugs:


----------



## discoclare

sounded like something tripped in the fuse box. I think if I can reach it I can trip it back but I'm only 5'3'' and it's really high up. Might try balancing on the swivel chair, eek! Can use some light from my mobile to see maybe.


----------



## discoclare

fixed! put a beanbag footstool on top of a bean bag chair and stretched!


----------



## Eala

Ooh scary! Glad you managed to fix it without breaking anything (either furniture or yourself!) :hugs:


----------



## mommy43

omg be careful you'll break something


----------



## lynnikins

Goodness girl be careful, today has been a long day to end a long weekend lol with EJ's party yesterday then a party for a friends wee boy today I'm uber tired


----------



## mommy43

i want some RG anyone know what water type i have im in kent


----------



## mommy43

never mind i found it off to order from c&c


----------



## discoclare

Oh let us know what it's like, what flavour did you order? I fancy Rage against the Raspberry.


----------



## Jetters

They don't smell of ANYTHING when they come out of the wash. It's dead weird. But apparently they're not meant to....


----------



## mommy43

oo im disappointed now jetters lmao i went for mighty mighty marshmellow:)


----------



## Jetters

it's a cloth nappy (unwritten) rule that RG chose to follow... if you're washing your nappies with the right amount of detergent, you shouldn't be able to smell it on your nappies!


----------



## mandarhino

Happy First Birthday EJ.

I've got a sample of the watermelon one and a bag of the green tea one. Both smell nice but the smell doesn't last.


----------



## lynnikins

boo my baby is one and not hardly a baby anymore hes more a toddler now


----------



## Eala

Hope you all had a lovely time for EJ's birthday :)


----------



## lynnikins

we did thanks and he spent the whole day in cloth too which my friends were impressed with lol im very close to getting one into cloth i think hehe


----------



## surprisemummy

help! my Oh is out and ive just ordered two ittis and two bumgenius nappys. i have no willpower when hes gone :dohh:


----------



## mommy43

i doubt you'll find much help for that in this thread :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Yeah, no support here i'm afraid :rofl:


----------



## Cloberella

I used cloth for the first time!

I put him in a tots bots AIO last night (Yeah jumping in at the deep end lol) and there were no leaks or anything which amazed me cause he's quite little. I tried him in a blueberry last night and it was so bulky on him that it was quite comical! I'm going to try a bum genius and a flip today. It's quite addicting isn't it?
 



Attached Files:







IMG00182-20110329-2136.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Jetters

^ understatement! hehe. Good luck and he's lovely x


----------



## lynnikins

well done on taking the leap lol, i find blueberryOS nappies are bulky i prefer their side snap sized option which sadly they dont currently make but you can get preloved


----------



## Mynx

BBOS were my staple nappy for a long time, I loved them! But yes, they are very bulky compared with the ones I use now.. Evie started outpeeing them tho so it was time to move on which I was gutted about ... there's some really lovely prints in the range too :cloud9:


----------



## discoclare

Aw Cloberella the TB is almost as big as him! Sweet. I only have one TB Easyfit but used it this morning to go to Oxford Street and Hyde Park as it's a nice realiable nappy (for us). Note to self: must get more!


----------



## NuKe

i agree with the BBOS comments, i have 2 of them (just swapped the 3rd), im not overly keen, but their SS ones are FAB!!! shame they dont make them :cry:


----------



## Cloberella

Lol I couldnt understand why the tots bots fit, as most os say they fit either 7lb+ or 8lb+ and I knew he couldn't be 7lb...

I went to the clinic, and he's 7lb 4oz :o! Looks like I get to start properly using cloth soon!


----------



## Eala

Yay, go Gabriel! Hurrah for fluffy bums :D

Ladies, I don't know if anyone is in the market for a carrier, but I've got a Connecta Integra, Tots Bots Papoozle and padded Freedom Sling up for sale in the Buy, Swap & Sell section :) (Shameless self-promotion over :rofl:)


----------



## lynnikins

lol ive already looked since this isnt the only thread u r promoting on lol hehe


----------



## Eala

:rofl: I didn't actually notice the Baby carrier thread until I'd already posted here :dohh:

What can I say, a Beco is calling to me :blush:

Plus my DH has been moaning at me for AGES to sell at least the ring sling and the Papoozle, as they are sat doing nothing at the moment :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

I love my Blueberry Side Snaps. I have two and find that DH always goes for them when he's changing nappies. Never tried a BBOS. Must admit i've gone off bulky pockets of late. I'm having a bit of a fitteds craze and have got a few DNFs. They are nice and trim.


----------



## lynnikins

i need a fitted or 2 i think lol 

hehe im sat here making up a list of what im going to buy when im allowed to start buying again lol


----------



## surprisemummy

i hate my tots bots stretchies :( they take 3 days to dry ! thought id come on for a moan lol sorry. awel an excuse to buy some new nappies i suppose. im hiding them from OH when they come in the post like im up to no good and I feel like im being bad aha x


----------



## Mynx

I used to love my stretchies! I agree, they'd take forever to dry but they were fab night nappies :thumbup: Till Evie started outpeeing them :( Now she's in sposies at night as we just cant justify buying another stash of different night nappies, what with our wedding in 5 months ... 
In fact, she's out peeing everything these days! The girl pees like a racehorse and our poor v2 Easyfits and MLLs just cant cope :cry:


----------



## surprisemummy

ohh congrats on the wedding mynx! that must be so exciting and stressful at the same time i bet. what nappies are u using in the day now ? ive never attempted cloth at night but im enjoying using it in the day , i have a heavy wetter too, wish id discovered real nappies sooner :( x


----------



## Mynx

Thanks hun :hugs: We got engaged at Christmas and decided a few weeks ago that we'd like to get married this year before my eldest daughter goes to Uni .. it would be more difficult for her to come down from Uni if we were to marry next year or the year after, and she's one of my bridesmaids! 

We use Tots Bots Easyfits v2 and Mini Lalas during the day and she's out peeing those recently too, even tho they're boosted with LL bamboo boosters! :( Again, we cant afford to start forking out for a new stash as every penny is counting these days! 
She's also been in sposies for the last week because a combination of a heavy cold and teething has given her a sore bum, and awful poos, and what with the heavy peeing... *sigh* 
Also we've been giving her Calpol to keep her temp down and the colouring in that can cause a reaction in a baby's pee and make the cloth nappies black! I found that out recently and it ruined 2 of my nappies :( They're still usable, but it's left them looking grey and faded. So sposies it is till we use up the Calpol and get some supermarket brand stuff (no colouring in it!)


----------



## discoclare

Happy Mother's Day everyone!

I got........a cup of tea!

My OH isn't very good at these sorts of things. He didn't get his own mum a card either even though I reminded him twice last week that it was Mother's Day on Sunday.


----------



## Mynx

I got cards from Evie (clever girl!) and my eldest daughter Elisha before she went off to work! It'll be me cooking tonight too lol, so no change for me! 
Happy Mother's Day everyone! :hugs:


----------



## mommy43

happy mothers day:flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Mother's Day All! 

I didn't get my lie-in thanks to M having a tantrum that Mummy didn't get up with her. After about 45 minutes of banging on the door, screaming, etc I gave in and got up. She did get me a card that said she loved me more than cats so that made me feel better. And DH made me poached eggs on english muffins.


----------



## Eala

Morning all :wave:

I got a lie-in (hurrah!) and Roo (with Daddy's help) had made me a card (lots of coloured scribbles) :cloud9: We're having a nice meal (which I am cooking) but it's the M&S Dine in for £15 one, so pretty much "shove it in the oven" with no hassle :)


----------



## discoclare

mandarhino said:


> Happy Mother's Day All!
> 
> I didn't get my lie-in thanks to M having a tantrum that Mummy didn't get up with her. After about 45 minutes of banging on the door, screaming, etc I gave in and got up. She did get me *a card that said she loved me more than cats* so that made me feel better. And DH made me poached eggs on english muffins.

Brilliant! Compliments indeed! My DD definitely loves our cats more (but she's only 9 months and they have the advantage of bring all soft and furry).


----------



## mandarhino

discoclare said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> Happy Mother's Day All!
> 
> I didn't get my lie-in thanks to M having a tantrum that Mummy didn't get up with her. After about 45 minutes of banging on the door, screaming, etc I gave in and got up. She did get me *a card that said she loved me more than cats* so that made me feel better. And DH made me poached eggs on english muffins.
> 
> Brilliant! Compliments indeed! My DD definitely loves our cats more (but she's only 9 months and they have the advantage of bring all soft and furry).Click to expand...

Ha! I actually think she was sparing my feelings.


----------



## lynnikins

happy mothers day lovelies, i didnt get a lie in but i got a box of chocolates and a card, and have a naked toddler running around as we are potty training


----------



## Jetters

I got this LOVELY new weehugger last week, in the 'owls' print- it's SO CUTE. 

K had it on today and it looked fab. Three hours later, with an organic flip insert, no leaks no wicking- success! *BUT*. It's an aplix one and the top of the little 'huggy hands' are reallllly sharp... no other way to explain them... and after we'd had dinner (he'd been sat in his high chair) his stomach was red raw where they'd cut into him :-(. Realllly sore lines and i'm not surprised cos the top of the 'huggy hands' are really hard!!! Do you think they'll soften over time?


----------



## lynnikins

they should soften up with a few washings in the meantime id try to make sure they are fastend so they dont rub


----------



## modo

Hope you all had a nice mother's day! I got a card and some flowers :)


----------



## lynnikins

i got chocolates, a card and my DH cleaned the house for me and did 70% of the nappy changes which i thought was a decent effort on his part now i just need to save enough to go to Diggerland for fathers day


----------



## Jetters

I got a card that said "to jett, love K". that's it and was more than I expected :rofl:

But I ALSO got 4 different cards, flowers, and a present from 5 of my lovely friends who all knew that i'd need it :) xx


----------



## modo

That's lovely Jetters :D


----------



## mommy43

i got a card from my oldest daughter & a joint card from my others they also got me perfume n a bear with mum on i also got a hand made card from my 7yr old (she did it at school) & she used her pocket money to buy me sweets form the shop n she put them in her card:) 
(they also got isabel to do some scribble in the card when i wasnt looking:cloud9:)


----------



## discoclare

Oh dear. Just come back from Arianna's first settling-in day at nursery. Her key worker doesn't seem very keen on cloth :nope:. Feeling a bit deflated (and can't believe they've never had a baby in cloth before). We were going through her routine and plan and the conversation went something like this (there was a lot of Ohing):
Me "Arianna wears cloth nappies"
KW "Oh, I don't think we can accommodate that. You'll have to speak to the nursery manager. We use Pampers and charge parents once every couple of months for nappies"
Me "I already spoke to the nursery manager and she said it was fine to bring her cloth nappies"
KW "Who did you speak to?"
Me "______(Name of manager)"
KW "Oh, really? Well we don't have anywhere to store them for soaking and that, they would smell"
Me "I use a wet bag when I'm out so I would bring one here for you to put the nappies in"
KW "A wet bag? Oh. Well I don't think I can even remember how to do them, it's so long since I've used terry towelling"
Me "They aren't terry towelling" (produce Zinnia BG AIO from changing bag to show her) "See they do up with velcro like a disposable".
KW "Oh, I thought you meant like with folding and pins and things. Can you wash that?"
Me "Yes you wash it"

OK I've sewn a seed. We are settling in all week so we'll do things small steps at a time and hopefully by the end of the week I'll have convinced them to try.:thumbup:


----------



## Eala

As if it's any more difficult to use cloth than a sposie :dohh: It's not even like they have to do any washing! Remove nappy, clean bum, place nappy in bag, apply new nappy, and that's it!

Luckily my nursery were fab about using cloth, they think my nappies are so cute :blush: Although they do persist in putting each nappy in a nappy sack inside the wetbag :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

mmmm maybe i should have a word with nursary now lol they might have warmed to the idea before i need her to go


----------



## modo

I'm getting so fed up with pockets :dohh: I am going back to work in a month and I can't see myself stuffing all these pockets! I'm thinking of a big destash to reduce my stash and making it more manageable and buying AIOs. 

Does anyone else feel like this :dohh: I can't believe stuffing pockets has become so annoying when I used to find it fun!


----------



## discoclare

Well I started getting more AIOs a while ago so now when I do a wash I would say about 1/2 are pockets and 1/2 AIOs (excluding one or two fitteds and wraps for night). So that makes the stuffing much faster. I still enjoy it, but maybe that's because I cut down on the pockets a while back before I got to the "aarggh" stage.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I found the same getting fedup of stuffing! Id say mine is about 50/50 now with pockets and AIO


----------



## Jetters

When K was around 4 or 5 months old, I got so sick of spending aaaages stuffing pockets that I sold them all!! I'm really time-poor anyway so I needed something to cut down on time. Out went all of my beloved pockets and in came a whole stash of AIOs- BG Organics (the best i've found for heavy wetters!!!) and TB V2 Easyfits (boosted with a LL bamboo booster). 

My WNs are all pockets though but they're mainly for 'best' occasions lol.


----------



## Jetters

K is 37 weeks old today which is how long I was preggo for! 37 weeks in, 37 weeks out!


----------



## Hayley90

I have gone from having all AIOs (ittis galore!) to more pockets... we stuff them when we need them now, i cba sitting there for ages stuffing them when they get used within a few days! My stash looks so boring now too... half of it is BGV3s, whereas i used to NEVER buy plain nappies unless they were ittis. Oh how things have changed :lol:


----------



## veganmum2be

i just have a box of inserts and a stack of pockets
then i stuff when i pick one during changing.
i used to stuff them all but it was such a task!

does anyone know of anywhere online selling tots bots fleece wraps in size 1 or 2?
i've searched all the places i can think but they all only have size 0 or 3 left!? are they discontinuing them or something?
x


----------



## modo

Thanks to everyone who replied! I think the first step is to put away some much loved velcro BTP for future next baby, then reduce my huge stash and make it more manageable and finally buy some AIOs. 

Yay I have a plan :happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm I'm going through a fitteds kick myself and am now obsessed with slimmer fitting nappies. Most of my Issys have gone as a result. Probably going to shift a few others as well. 

I have cut down on pockets and stocked up on Tuttos - they're AI2s right? I find Easyfits, which are technically AIOs the same as stuffing pockets as you have to shove the sticky out bit in and I always add a LL booster as they need to last at nursery. 

I tend to do my nappies as I watch tv. I have a big stack ready for when Waking the Dead comes on. And I have a massive stash so if I don't feel like stuffing nappies one night, I've got enough to see me through. 

Speaking of fitteds, this will shortly be on its way to me. 
https://www.facebook.com/album.php?....10150148435267768.303542.60259752767&theater

I can't wait! I suspect the dress might be massive on M but it will keep till next summer if need be. I've let my owl obsession get a little bit out of control at the moment.


----------



## Eala

Wow that owl set is absolutely gorgeous!!! Love it :D

I've got about 2/3 AIOs now and a handful of pockets. Issys and WNOS, to be more specific. And then I have a random tutto and one HL :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> I find Easyfits, which are technically AIOs the same as stuffing pockets as you have to shove the sticky out bit in and I always add a LL booster as they need to last at nursery.

I leave the flap out, stick a LL booster underneath and a fleece liner on top- done! *lazy* and I do it by the tv too. Heheheh :D

LOVE the owl set so, so much. God help the world if I ever have a girl...


----------



## jessabella

cuteeeeeeeeeeeee I love owls


----------



## lynnikins

anyone wanna give me a few nappies im bored with my stash and beyond broke right now, lol or i can trade you some boys clothes hehe


----------



## modo

Lynnikins I can lend you some pm me if you are interested :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

um so whos selling newborn nappies again ?


----------



## xerinx

OMG lyn congrats!!!

Ive got a full kit of mothercare smart nappies if any good that i was saving for the next one but that wont be happening for a few years now!!


----------



## Mynx

OMG congrats hunny!!! That's fantastic news :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

i have newborn/premie prefolds hun gonna need some wraps for them lol somone stop me quick before i end up with a complete stash before im out of first tri lol


----------



## Jetters

^ wow good work. 3 under 3 lol!!! congrats :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

lol Jett Nate will be 3 in June so its not that big EJ will be 20 months when this one arrives, due 9th of december

i have a 25/06/2008, a 26/03/2010 so DH is betting this one is a 24/12/2011 that they will induce me on the 23rd at 42wks and baby will hold on till the 24th lol


----------



## Lliena

Congrats hun :D


----------



## Cloberella

Congratulations!


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats :D


----------



## surprisemummy

congrats linnikins :D x


----------



## fluffpuffin

OMG, congrats lynnikins :)


----------



## surprisemummy

i think i need another baby lol :dohh:


----------



## discoclare

Congratulations lynnikins


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Eala

Congratulations Lynnikins, that's fab news :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations!


----------



## modo

Congrats again!!!!!!!


----------



## Hayley90

oooh congratulations lynn!!! so jealous, wish i was having another... definately not for ages though! x


----------



## lynnikins

im still getting my head around it, lol DH is dying to get home and see the test


----------



## mandarhino

Today was the first day since having M when I saw a young baby - 2 monthish - and my stomach did a little flip at the newborn squidgy-ness. I really have to talk DH into a second.


----------



## lynnikins

mandarhino said:


> Today was the first day since having M when I saw a young baby - 2 monthish - and my stomach did a little flip at the newborn squidgy-ness. I really have to talk DH into a second.

good luck with that hunni, took me 3 months to talk DH into having EJ :thumbup:


----------



## jessabella

whattttttttttttttttttttt youre pregnant..Im so behind!
ps promise not to fb


----------



## jessabella

whattttttttttttttttttttt youre pregnant..Im so behind!
ps promise not to fb


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm already broody and I'm pregnant & suffering badly with hyperemesis... there's something seriously wrong with my biological clock!!!


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi ladies, can I join in?

Max has been wearing cloth nappies since he was born and home from hospital, we bought the birth to potty kit from Bambino Mio which has been really good for us but I am now starting to fancy trying a few other brands. I love him wearing cloth as he has never had a spot of nappy rash - well I tell a lie, he has - I started to use disposables over night as his nappies were starting to leak but they were rubbish, they leaked and left his little winky sore! So I just started using a 2nd liner in my Mio's and he's dry all night! 

I've been using one all in one nappy and I blimmin love them, no folding or anything faffy! Think these will be my new guilty pleasure!! 

Hope you are all ok, looking forward to chatting xxx

Em xx


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the cloth world, hun you have soooooooooooooo much to explore if you have been using Mio's theres so much out there, i woud start with some cool funky wraps if your ok using prefolds for now and try some fitteds for nighttimes


----------



## Eala

Welcome Jibber Jabber :wave:

I absolutely love AIO nappies, my favourites are Bambootys :)


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Thanks for the welcome ladies, I love my cloth! I've got them on the line and its beautifully sunny with a lovely breeze and I am so proud of them!

I've heard that Mio's haven't got a great reputation, we've only ever used them so I have nothing to compare them too but they are fine for us. But if the others out there are much better I am excited!!


----------



## Cloberella

I was really hoping my flips would come today but they haven't :( Once they arrive we can start using cloth full time :)

My local NCT is having a cloth nappy fair called Nappuchinos :haha: during real nappy week, is anyone going to anything similar?


----------



## Cloberella

Aaaah they came :) we are full time cloth nappying now :)

If someone told me a year ago I'd be so excited about nappies I'd have laughed in their face :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Cloberella said:


> Aaaah they came :) we are full time cloth nappying now :)
> 
> If someone told me a year ago I'd be so excited about nappies I'd have laughed in their face :haha:

Yes I would have been the same about 2 years ago. Or in fact 1 year ago as my obsession didn't really take off till she was nearly 1. :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

yay for new nappies,
im gonna scout out what our HV etc... promo stuff for real nappy week is like when im at the doctors on friday for my appointment


----------



## Lliena

Woo just ordered some ebay cheapies to try now Avalon is bigger and also some more totsbots stretchies and wraps. Haven't bought new nappies for ages :D


----------



## surprisemummy

i have 2 nappys that have been delivered to my neighbour and there not in grrr. im excited as i cant even remember what nappies im expecting lol

on a bad note my baby was taken to a&e last night and had to spend the night in the childrens hospital with suspected concussion. He hit his head and was really really sick and dizzy :( my poor baby x


----------



## Cloberella

surprisemummy said:


> i have 2 nappys that have been delivered to my neighbour and there not in grrr. im excited as i cant even remember what nappies im expecting lol
> 
> on a bad note my baby was taken to a&e last night and had to spend the night in the childrens hospital with suspected concussion. He hit his head and was really really sick and dizzy :( my poor baby x

Oh no! It's awful when they're in hospital isn't it? Is he feeling better today?


----------



## mommy43

congratulation lynnikins


----------



## modo

I love AIOs!!! Laundry is so much easier right now :happydance:


----------



## surprisemummy

Cloberella said:


> surprisemummy said:
> 
> 
> i have 2 nappys that have been delivered to my neighbour and there not in grrr. im excited as i cant even remember what nappies im expecting lol
> 
> on a bad note my baby was taken to a&e last night and had to spend the night in the childrens hospital with suspected concussion. He hit his head and was really really sick and dizzy :( my poor baby x
> 
> Oh no! It's awful when they're in hospital isn't it? Is he feeling better today?Click to expand...

yeah hes doing great thanks for asking :) had to take him to a&e again last night but they said hes just a bit ill but dont think its to do with him banging his head anymore phew. 

Yeah it is an awful feeling! never thought id love someone so much lol :flower:

x


----------



## Jibber Jabber

Hi ladies, any thoughts on one size Little Lambs? I think I'm going to buy a couple on Preloved.


----------



## surprisemummy

does anybody know if tots bots stretchies dry themselves overnight? 

just i put one one on my little man last night for the first time and it was boosted beyond high heaven and when i took it off in the morning the fitted nappy part was dry :S its usually wet through in an hour during the day.

I put all my boosters in the wrap under the fitted nappy so they were dry too. just wanting to know incase my little guys dehydrated or just doesnt wee as much at night anymore.

:flower:


----------



## Mynx

When we were using stretchies, they'd always be sodden in the morning.
What kind of wrap were you using? I know fleece or wool wraps will let some of the moisture evaporate from the nappy, but never enough for Evie's epic pees :haha: 

Maybe your LO was just having a bit of a dry night? I'd say to just keep an eye on things over the next few nights... I know that Evie would very occasionally be a little drier than normal the next day.. not to the point of the nappy being dry tho!


----------



## surprisemummy

he had the tb flexi wrap on so wouldnt have expected any evaporation going on but thought id check.

Hes not been himself since he hit his head in his cot so ill watch him and offer him lots of water.

the pop in insert was wet but the nappy was dry and its usually wet through with one wee lol.

Thankyou! 

x


----------



## Mynx

Yeah I'd say definately worth keeping an eye on hun, cant be too careful! x


----------



## mandarhino

Hope your LO is feeling better surprisemummy. 

I hope this weather holds on until tomorrow as I don't have to work. I've had to sit inside all week with back to back meetings while the weather outside has been gorgeous.


----------



## Cloberella

mandarhino said:


> Hope your LO is feeling better surprisemummy.
> 
> I hope this weather holds on until tomorrow as I don't have to work. I've had to sit inside all week with back to back meetings while the weather outside has been gorgeous.

Me too! Gabriel has been a bit poorly this week so we haven't been out that much. Going for a lunch at whetherspoons tomorrow with my best friend tomorrow though, we are so classy :haha:


----------



## surprisemummy

mandarhino said:


> Hope your LO is feeling better surprisemummy.
> 
> I hope this weather holds on until tomorrow as I don't have to work. I've had to sit inside all week with back to back meetings while the weather outside has been gorgeous.

thankyou! he seems back to his normal self now :thumbup:

its sods law that it will be raining on your days off. always the case with me lol hope its sunny for you though :flower:


----------



## Jetters

We're viewing three nurseries tomorrow and all 3 use Pampers and it comes automatically as part of the cost. No discount if you use cloth, how is that fair?!


----------



## Eala

Jetters said:


> We're viewing three nurseries tomorrow and all 3 use Pampers and it comes automatically as part of the cost. No discount if you use cloth, how is that fair?!

That's appalling! Surely it wouldn't be difficult to work out how much a month's worth of nappies cost, and then just take that off the monthly price?! I mean, what if they had a kid who couldn't wear Pampers (like how my LO was allergic to something in Huggies), what would they do then? That's unreal :nope:


----------



## discoclare

Jetters said:


> We're viewing three nurseries tomorrow and all 3 use Pampers and it comes automatically as part of the cost. No discount if you use cloth, how is that fair?!

Oh I'd be annoyed! Our nursery uses Pampers but there is an extra charge each month. Arianna is their first baby in cloth (there are about 40 babies and toddlers there in total, though most are part time so they aren't all there at once) so we don't pay. Also there is the option to not pay and bring your own sposies if your child doesn't get on with Pampers (there is a little boy in the adjoining room to us who does this). Arianna has her own little basket with her name on for her BGs at the changing station.


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm my nursery makes everybody bring their own nappies. M's definitely the only one in cloth in the baby room, not sure about the next room up (2-3 year olds). 

Hope the visits goes well. It is nerve wracking looking.


----------



## Jetters

2 of the 3 definitely said pampers, the third didn't specify, just said "nappies are included in the fees". Off to view them tomorrow- SO FREAKING NERVOUS- will grill them further then!!! xx


----------



## Eala

Hope it goes well tomorrow :)

Our nursery is like M's - you provide your own nappies, so it's up to you whether they are cloth or sposie!


----------



## Aaisrie

Our nursery is provide your own but apparently a good few parents use cloth. I don't have quite enough for full time cloth so she wears sposies sometimes to nursery and the one thing I don't like is if I send her in cloth it comes back wet, obviously they rinse it but I dry pail lol


----------



## Jetters

Success! All 3 nurseries we visited would use the cloth. No discount on the fees though. The YMCA nursery had three babies in cloth. The other two, more expensive, 'posher' nurseries were willing to try but never had before... Tempted though to just use their sposies while he's there. 


I'm SO freaking frustrated and totally LOSING THE CLOTH LOVE. I'm so in love with my BG organics, they do everything I want, cope with his crazy heavy wetting, look sooo cute (the artist print series is so me) etc. BUT. With my heated airer they dry overnight, but with it turned off they're taking 3-4 DAYS! With this crazy heat the airers been off, so i've been running out of nappies and using sposies. My house looks like a laundry and i'm soooooooooooooo annoyed. 

Now fricking what. Nothing else seems to work for us, I swear we've tried everything. I can't afford to buy a whole new stash but I can't use these through the summer either. Ideally i'd keep them till next winter and use them again (or till I move in August cos i'll have a garden, yay!) but i'd need to sell them to buy others, cos i'm so beyond broke. 

BAD CLOTH TIMES. :cry:


----------



## Jetters

Oh, and: v2 easyfits work for us (and are a big win with his dad since they're velcro) BUT they last 3 hours absolute MAX (and leak when not changed so no long journeys/pushing the 3 hours at all). And I use a booster already so as he gets older I can't imagine they'll last. And they only have 3 prints that I like. GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## jenstar

Tumble drier!

We haven't got this heat yet but I know what you mean, it was the same last summer when my older one was in cloth. They dry so quickly in winter time on a clothes horse because there's nearly always a radiator on.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I still use the airer or id have the same problem with some of my stash!
I just shut the door of the room its in and crack open a window


----------



## Aaisrie

I tumbledry! Plus I love the fact that it makes them all soft too... I know it's bad and uneco :S


----------



## Jetters

I don't have a tumble drier (and can't either). 

Tiny flat, so the heated airer is in my bedroom- I turn it on and fling open the windows but i'm second floor with no airflow and we COOK.


----------



## lynnikins

she does have a tiny flat i can vouch for that lol, it sucks its not working well for you atm hun, im just used to my nappies taking a while to dry caus we dont use anything heated for them at all , most of mine do dry in 24 hrs or less though if i can get them out in the sunlight in the morning and put them by the raidator overnight. but i dont use as much organic fabric as you do


----------



## Jetters

Yeah bloody organics, it's catch 22 cos he needs them cos he's a heavy wetter, but i can't dry them :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Jetters, have you tried putting something over the top of the airer? I have a king-size duvet-cover which I stick over mine if I don't want my kitchen to become a sauna. It has the added effect of making the stuff on the airer dry quicker.

I have no idea if it is "recommended" as per the Lakeland instructions, but it works for us.


----------



## mummyclo

Is this the one you have? My nan was telling me to get one yesterday because i am finding drying all my washing nevermind the nappies a nightmare!!https://www.lakeland.co.uk/22932/Drysoon-Drying-Pod;jsessionid=2C2F99C15156E7E4CAD20B727F600D2F.app2
I think i may have to get one..... unless we can find somewhere not too expencive with a garden to move to (yea right!)


----------



## Arcanegirl

This is the one i have (and i think Jetters too...) https://www.lakeland.co.uk/21736/Dr...ssionid=7FFFD8ED76AEA8CE36007C7458FE0E91.app1

That pod one looks like an expensive way to drape a sheet over the one we have :lol:


----------



## Midsomer

Just started using cloth and built up a load of different nappies but so far everyone I use is leaking at the leg, they are not too loose so what else could I be doing wrong.

Don't want to give up before I have started but don't want to change her clothes everytime I change a nappy either. :-(


----------



## mummyclo

How tight over the nappy is her vest? I found that made a difference if it was tight :)


----------



## nightkd

Midsomer said:


> Just started using cloth and built up a load of different nappies but so far everyone I use is leaking at the leg, they are not too loose so what else could I be doing wrong.
> 
> Don't want to give up before I have started but don't want to change her clothes everytime I change a nappy either. :-(

Are they preowned? How often are you changing? What kind of nappy/insert are you using?

It can get frustrating to find something that works, but don't give up! :)


----------



## Midsomer

> How tight over the nappy is her vest? I found that made a difference if it was tight

Giving that a go and putting her in 6/9 months she is over 5 months now so it could be a case of me not letting go of cute things lol.




> Are they preowned? How often are you changing? What kind of nappy/insert are you using?
> 
> It can get frustrating to find something that works, but don't give up!

All but 5 are preowned and only used one of those so far. All with original inserts not sure what they are still new to this. Have used a BumGenius (both inserts), Mini Lala, Naughty Baby, Totsbots, all have been changed within 2 hours. Last night used a Issy Bear was damp round leg elastic but was only one not to leak and that was on 12 hours.

Don't want to give up, husband doesn't like cloth nappies and was inspecting the nappy bin last night, so he would love me to break and go back to disposables.


----------



## mummyclo

Was the Issy Bear a minky one? I find i get much less wicking around the leg in minky nappies.So i bought all minky covered ones to begin with but i do have some non minky ones now.I think you just have to find what works for you and then invest in that brand :)


----------



## Midsomer

> Was the Issy Bear a minky one? I find i get much less wicking around the leg in minky nappies.So i bought all minky covered ones to begin with but i do have some non minky ones now.I think you just have to find what works for you and then invest in that brand

Strangely enough it wasn't a minky :wacko:

So far working my way through them lol, would be a shame to have too resell some as they are so pretty. :cry:


----------



## Aaisrie

I love Issys I use them for my DD at night and they rarely wick/leak. I also find WN pockets are great too as you can put in as many inserts as you need [within reason!]. It is definitely about finding what works - a lot of people swear by the ittis and I love them but they do NOT work for my DD and leak, probably due to the fit on her big toddler behind!! lol You'll find all different nappies will fit differently, a friend of mine can't use the sized [s/m/l] WN but the WNOS work wonders for her!


----------



## Elphaba

Ugh am having another grumpy cloth day today. Easyfits have now started leaking on us as well - a bit from the leg and also at the top (probably because he's on his front most of the time these days). He's outpeeing them in about 2 hours now.

Don't get me wrong, I love my cloth. It's good for the environment and it looks super cute, but I have to be honest and say sposies are a lot more reliable (Flips come close to being comparable but that's it).


----------



## Midsomer

Trouble is you get too used to how long you can leave a sposie on, in in some ways leave them longer than you should.

LO bottom after one day in cloth looks how it should.

Husband disagrees that chemicals in the nappies are bad for her skin, for a clever man he is silly at times.


----------



## Eala

I'd have a go with a minky Issy bear for overnight. We absolutely can't use the cotton outer Issys, as they always wicked no matter what I did (must be something about my LO's shape!)


----------



## wannabewillow

Oh God, somebody stop me!!!! I know it's a cheapie, but... I had to...

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320646386277&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

He lives in a pineapple under the sea!!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Screw that... I hate spongebob but they have a MASHIMARO ONE!! Oh My Giddy Aunt... EXCITING!! *buys*


----------



## wannabewillow

WTF's Mashimaro? Wish they had Care Bear or My Little Pony!I've spent a freaking fortune! X


----------



## kawaiigirl

wannabewillow said:


> WTF's Mashimaro? Wish they had Care Bear or My Little Pony!I've spent a freaking fortune! X

Oh I would love care bears or my little pony! Rainbow bright would be a good one too! Xx


----------



## Aaisrie

I love my care bear issy!!! I'll probably put it on Atticus when he arrives too.. even though it's a little girlie LOL
https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Fluffy%20Bums/4fa197d2.jpg
Mashimaro is a Korean cartoon rabbit:
https://www.freewebs.com/nqoc/MashiMaro%20Background%207.jpg


----------



## mummyclo

That care bear one is soooo cute!


----------



## Cloberella

I want that carebear nappy! My OH would go a bit mad though, he thinks my tots bots cherrylicious is a bit girlie for Gabe never mind care bears!


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm another fan of the care bear nappy!


----------



## wannabewillow

kawaiigirl said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> WTF's Mashimaro? Wish they had Care Bear or My Little Pony!I've spent a freaking fortune! X
> 
> Oh I would love care bears or my little pony! Rainbow bright would be a good one too! XxClick to expand...

Oh my God! You're right... And a He-Man one for boys! We should so start a business... Retro Bums. Now if only I could actually make a nappy!


----------



## mommy43

theres some lovely kids priints out there makes u wonder dosent it hmmmm lol


----------



## kawaiigirl

That care bear is TO DIE FOR!! x


----------



## Aaisrie

wannabewillow said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> WTF's Mashimaro? Wish they had Care Bear or My Little Pony!I've spent a freaking fortune! X
> 
> Oh I would love care bears or my little pony! Rainbow bright would be a good one too! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my God! You're right... And a He-Man one for boys! We should so start a business... Retro Bums. Now if only I could actually make a nappy!Click to expand...

I love this idea!!! Throw in a few Transformers and Back To The Future orr Ghostbusters!


----------



## Elphaba

Aaisrie said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> WTF's Mashimaro? Wish they had Care Bear or My Little Pony!I've spent a freaking fortune! X
> 
> Oh I would love care bears or my little pony! Rainbow bright would be a good one too! XxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh my God! You're right... And a He-Man one for boys! We should so start a business... Retro Bums. Now if only I could actually make a nappy!Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea!!! Throw in a few Transformers and Back To The Future orr Ghostbusters!Click to expand...

Me too - how cool would it be! Think DH would be more interested in me buying new nappies if they had his favourite 80s cartoons on. I know Superted used to be a faovurite. Oh and I'd want a Thundercats one too with little Snarfs on. Oh and not technically Retro, but how cool would one be with little TARDISes or K-9s? :haha::blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ hehe my OH loves Thundercats too, did you know there's a Thundercats movie coming out next year?


----------



## Arcanegirl

We had a transformers one made for OH :D though sadly it wasnt meant to be, it went to a new home needing repair as it wasnt made up very well.


----------



## Aaisrie

Ohh that's so sad :[ Dig out pictures if you have them - I'd love to see!! I still have my original Scorponok that I saved my pocket money for many years ago!! LOL


----------



## mummyclo

MY OH would die if i got a dr who one!! He loves doctor who and i quite like it to be fair :D


----------



## mandarhino

I think Kara Bumba or Rosie Boo (both on facebook) have done a Dr Who one. They're both WAHMs and seem to be able to do most things. 

I've got two Rosie Boo nappies which are cute. Fit is a little strange but I've not had any leaks despite them being a mix of cotton & minky fabric. 

My baby is moving up to the next room at nursery after the return from the break. :cry: She's moving into the 2-3 year room before she actually turns 2 at the end of May. I worry because she's so short and little and some of the nearly 3 year olds are really tall. However, they don't feel she's getting enough stimulus in the baby room (3 months - 2 years). She's been doing short visits to the older room for the last 1.5 months to get her ready to make the transition. Think she also gets to do more interesting things while there.


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya was only 22mo [she's now 25mo] when she went into the 2 year old room and loves it... occasionally she'll tell me that "so and so" pushed her and that one of the teachers gave them a timeout lol so she should be okay and will probably get better mental stimulation too :]


----------



## Jetters

Aw, M's growing up quick!!!


----------



## xerinx

Im the new home transformers nappy arrived at!!

Heres a pic of logan sporting it! 

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/216534_1736508407184_1072823694_31953274_5349361_n.jpg


----------



## Cloberella

He looks like such a little badass in that nappy! So cute!


----------



## Jetters

I'm having a realllllly bad cloth slump at the mo! Quick people, remind me why I love it... everything irritates me at the moment. 

My beloved bg organics won't dry without their heated airer, but it's too hot to have it on. Easyfits barely make it to 2.5 hours. Flips don't sit right on him at the mo (thanks fat belly). Nothing else lasts....


----------



## flubdub

Jetters said:


> I'm having a realllllly bad cloth slump at the mo! Quick people, remind me why I love it... everything irritates me at the moment.
> 
> My beloved bg organics won't dry without their heated airer, but it's too hot to have it on. Easyfits barely make it to 2.5 hours. Flips don't sit right on him at the mo (thanks fat belly). Nothing else lasts....

Aw :hugs: Quick, go on WN and make yourself feel better!


----------



## Jetters

I can't, I've had to go on a WN ban :rofl: I have 3 WNOS with his name on and two other customs that I absolutely love and would never sell. 

(Also have four small/mediums packed away in his memory box with his name on... :blush:)

PLUS! I love how WN look and fit buuuuut they don't contain his runny poo :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

Hmmmm what about... fitteds and a wrap?! Orrr Bambooty... ummmm I love Issys


----------



## wannabewillow

Bah, my OH just told me he doesn't like the Bambooty nappies because they've got snaps and not Velcro. That's a shame, I just bought 2 BG organics from Babame! I'm contemplating getting a couple of prints just to spite him too, he he he!


----------



## Aaisrie

lol my OH didn't get a choice, velcro didn't work well for Saraya [although I've a few velcro bits for Atticus when he arrives because I don't know what'll work for him!] so ours are all snaps! In saying that I've a bambooty here I keep meaning to sell because it's not a good fit on her... too low rise!


----------



## wannabewillow

Ooohhh, what design and size? X


----------



## Aaisrie

Ummm I think large red stripe in it's original small wetbag, it was preloved but EUC and I only used it once, I had the same problem with the ittis being too low :[ I really wanted the ittis to work


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - from memory 8-9 months was a really awkward age for us clothwise. It got a lot easier within two months because she stopped peeing so much as she started eating more and more solids. And she started evolving from a mega chunk to a longer, slightly slimmer baby so the sizing of nappies was funny. I was still using disposables at night then as well because of earlier bad experiences with crap night nappies. 

So even though it is bad now it will probably be totally different in a month or two.


----------



## modo

I want to try a pop in as a night nappy but I am confused. There are two nappies which is best for overnight?


----------



## jenstar

The bamboo one for nights with the bamboo booster. The other one is dream dri which I didn't notice much difference in during the day but never tried it overnight.


----------



## mandarhino

Dream Dri Pop ins + bamboo booster at night was the reason I stopped using reusables at night for months and months. I don't recommend!


----------



## modo

Ok I think I'll give it a miss. Wee Notions work for us but I would like to find a night nappy that doesn't need a wrap. Stuffing the Issy Bear Inserts doubled inserts drives me insane, so anything else!

Any recommendations?


----------



## mommy43

at the moment for nights im using a BG with both inserts & a LL bamboo booster i got fed up buying night nappies n then finding they leaked i just went through what i had n shoved a bamboo booster in some failed miserably but he BG worked n thats what ive been using for months now


----------



## Jetters

I've gone back to using flips with an organic and stay dry insert :)


----------



## mandarhino

Um nope cause I use WNNNs or minky Issys at night. I found Issys easier to stuff once I put the wide bit at the back of the nappy. I had a HL Bedbug but it just didn't do it for me. It was so pretty though. 

I have a new obsession with Dunk n Fluff. Her wraps are so lovely and soft. Everything else M rejects as 'too tight'. Grrr. I am having to sell on stuff I just bought.


----------



## modo

Ok so did some shopping :blush:

1 Tots Bot Stretchy (used pants points and got it cheap!)
5 Little Lamb Bamboo Boosters (eBay)
1 Pop in V2 + bamboo prefold (decided to just try it as I found a cheap preloved one)
1 Flip Organic in Zinnia lol: the only color we don't have) 

I'll sell off the ones that don't work :D


----------



## modo

Double post :dohh:


----------



## sausages

This has been an interesting read cause DS is still in sposies during the night. I plan on just using cloth when this pack runs out though.

With DD i just used a BGV3 with the normal insert plus the newborn one and she was fine with that. I am hoping that now DS only feeds once a night (apart from last night - 3 times, random) he will be fine in similar.


----------



## evewidow

room for a little one in this thread , dont know why i havent posted here before !!


----------



## Aaisrie

I tried the fleece wrap thing last night.... I think I'll stick to issys!!! LOL She had on a sandy with 2 LL boosters and the fleece wrap and was SOPPING wet this morning!! Issys are def our nn of choice and they aren't even the specific night ones!


----------



## mandarhino

2.5 more days of work and then I've got days and days off. I can't wait. Have had a horrible headache all day today as M woke up at 5am and took ages to drop off back to sleep. So that was me up for the day. 

Hi evewidow!


----------



## NuKe

Aaisrie said:


> I tried the fleece wrap thing last night.... I think I'll stick to issys!!! LOL She had on a sandy with 2 LL boosters and the fleece wrap and was SOPPING wet this morning!! Issys are def our nn of choice and they aren't even the specific night ones!

oh dont say that eve!!! ive 3 fleece wraps and a pair of longies on the way! :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

I use fleece soakers all the time over my WNNNs and Issys. They work fab for us. As long as they move about at night, fleece should work well providing the actual nappy is absorbent enough.


----------



## Aaisrie

Linds it could be my inner than isn't right!!


----------



## veganmum2be

i use a fleece wrap over 2 prefolds at night, until recently i used v1 wonderoos or pop ins but he was outweeing them. the fleece works brill for us and he doesn't move around at all in his sleep, as long as theres enough absorbancy so the bottom layer isn't sopping it shouldn't leak and it helps that some wee evaporates.


----------



## Aaisrie

Literally both boosters and the sandy was soaking so was the wrap. Fortunately she had on a fleece sleepsuit so it wasn't wet on the outside just the inside....
I just wanted to try her out in a 2 piece system as I've always used pockets/AIO/AI2 with her


----------



## sausages

I have an issy nappy that i bought preloved, but it always seems damp on the outside when i come to take it off DS. I take it that's not quite right? Am i doing something wrong? I just use the day insert and it's on for 3 hours tops.


----------



## Aaisrie

Not sure sausages, I use both inserts and use it all night. Saraya sleeps a 12hr night and then by the time we get up and stop faffing and change her it's probably closer to 13hr wear and only on the occasion is is damp aside from 1 preloved one I bought and I think the PUL may have broken down in it or something because it gets quite wet... it's a V1 though and when I spoke with Issy they figured it was just too worn.


----------



## mommy43

anyone use bedbugs? up untill now ive been using BG's with a LL booster for nights its worked ok, but they now weigh a ton by morning n i dont think they will hold up much longer, ive tried WNNN a while ago but they leaked (may give them another try lo has changed shape since) wondered what the bed bugs were like


----------



## evewidow

has anyone got a karabumba nappy ? she can make me a nappy that i want but before i shell out £25 id like to see if anyone thought they were any good


----------



## Eala

sausages said:


> I have an issy nappy that i bought preloved, but it always seems damp on the outside when i come to take it off DS. I take it that's not quite right? Am i doing something wrong? I just use the day insert and it's on for 3 hours tops.

Is it a day baby issy? They have cotton outers rather than minky. They seem prone to wicking for some people, myself included. I got rid of all my non-minky issys as no matter what I did, they'd wick. Drives me nuts as most of the fun prints are in cotton!


----------



## sausages

I don't know which version or anything, but it's not minky. Its black with little white pirate skull and crossbones on it. 

Bum. :( I'll try changing it sooner and see how we get on.


----------



## Eala

Someone else might be able to suggest how to stop it wicking, I think others have managed to make the daybabies work. Just wasn't happening for us! I must have a weird-shaped baby lol


----------



## JellyBeann

Hello everyone...can I join? I started my stash yesterday and I have 55 nappies!! I *think* I might be addicted!! Anyway, my baby (toddler) is Ollie and he#s 15 months old!

xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Here's my fluffy bummed babba!​ 
 ​ 
and here's our stash​ 
​ 
the top shelf is double layered!​


----------



## Elphaba

Woo hoo. Tried the boosted bamboozle stretch again last night and left it on him all night (he did have one feed in the night but I didn't change him) - 13.5 hours in total and no leaks, even though he did a poo not long before I changed him.

Also tried it unboosted in the day time and was really surprised by how much I liked it (I've never been interested in fitteds at all as I thought his bum would be huge). Only downside to fitteds is getting them on as Xavier is really wriggly so having to put two layers on is an absolute pain.


----------



## Aaisrie

What did you boost it with Elphaba? I'm interested in the stretch!


----------



## evewidow

we use the stretch at night too but she is only 2 months so doesnt wee that much i guess, havent had to boost it yet , we use either a thirsties wrap , a wn wrap or a weehugger but i am gonna get a wool soaker when my other nappies sell . I didnt think id like the stretch either as couldnt be arsed with fitteds but i think they are slowly becoming my favourites !


----------



## Elphaba

Aaisrie said:


> What did you boost it with Elphaba? I'm interested in the stretch!

As Xavier is a) a boy and b) a tummy sleeper, I folded a Little Lamb bamboo booster into three and put that inside the front half of the nappy top of the pop in bamboo insert it has. I then put a hemp booster just single thickness between the nappy and the wrap. No leaks, but he soaked through all the layers though :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea I'm trying to get a nice stash built for Atticus when he arrives in July! Although funny enough Saraya's nappies are always wetter at the front and I thought they were supposed to be the other way round?
Is it a small LL booster.. I have some large here as it is


----------



## Elphaba

Mine are the large ones I think.


----------



## Jetters

Have sold all my BG organics and replaced them with easyfits, which thankfully dry overnight on a normal airer. However. This morning he pooed up the back.... grrr. We now have about 15 easyfits and if these fail for us then I swear, I quit!


----------



## Lliena

They change shape all the time, it is a pita :lol: My trusty bgv3's are giving me mares atm but I can cope with it as I have enough totsbots stretchies and wraps to use them mainly untill she fits better in the bg's again. Although part of me wants to get rid of the bg's altogether, but James likes them :)


----------



## mandarhino

I know the feeling. :( My beloved WNSS no longer fit great, my BBSS are wicking and my remaining cotton Issys wick. I'm using Tuttos and two parters (Dunk n Fluff) mainly at the moment. 

And I'm still getting builder's bum with my WNNNs. At least she doesn't poo at night or that would be very, very gross.


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies!! I think I can finally join now!! After 3 months i finally convinced dh to switch to cloth. I've been part time cloth for almost 2 weeks now! Once my stash gets a bit bigger then I will go full time! Right now we are cloth all day but still using sposies at night time. I'm kinda scared to use cloth at night though. I'm from canada so lots of the brands of nappies are different. Any othe Canadians on here??


----------



## modo

I need some advice everyone. We are going to Milton Keynes today to (finally) buy an ERF carseat for Bobby (he has been is in the cabriofix till now!). I am trying to figure out which nappy to put him in for the car ride. BG Organics or Flip organics? Hopefully we will go to the service stations on the way there and back so I will change him but he will be sitting in his car seat a lot today and so I am worried about leaks. 

Thanks for any advice :flower:


----------



## Jetters

BG organics xx they were my failsafe for long journeys!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Second the BG Organic!


----------



## JellyBeann

lovealittle1 said:


> Hi ladies!! I think I can finally join now!! After 3 months i finally convinced dh to switch to cloth. I've been part time cloth for almost 2 weeks now! Once my stash gets a bit bigger then I will go full time! *Right now we are cloth all day but still using sposies at night time. I'm kinda scared to use cloth at night though*. I'm from canada so lots of the brands of nappies are different. Any othe Canadians on here??



This is me! Lol, I am full time cloth in the day and sposies at night, until we find something LO doesn't wee through he'll be in cloth (saying that, he wee'd through a sposie last night!) My stash is huge atm, but most of my stash are S or XS, (I bought 60 nappies for £30!) So I'm waiting on a delivery of ebay cheapies and we should be okay!!​


----------



## surprisemummy

what everyones opinions on flips? wanting to try them but the reviews ive looked at arn't too great.


----------



## JellyBeann

surprisemummy said:


> what everyones opinions on flips? wanting to try them but the reviews ive looked at arn't too great.

never used them, sorry, but want to try them too!


----------



## Jetters

surprisemummy said:


> what everyones opinions on flips? wanting to try them but the reviews ive looked at arn't too great.

Really! Flips are really popular in this NP section and i've only ever seen a small handful of negative reviews. I think they're FAB!


----------



## evewidow

surprisemummy said:


> what everyones opinions on flips? wanting to try them but the reviews ive looked at arn't too great.

i quite like them , especially when we go out as they are not bulky to carry around can just take a spare cover and a few inserts which is easier than say carrying around 4 AIO's . i aslo found it was one of the 1st nappies she fit in after the newborn sized . We have only had one leak and i think thats because i couldnt change her straight away after a poo and she was wriggling about and was pretty small , also for some reason the grandparents etc find flips easier than aio's ( idk why tbh ). They dry quick too which is always an advantage. 
I havent tried the organic inserts though only the stay dry.


----------



## mummyclo

Another vote for Flips. Love them. :D


----------



## Elphaba

Yup I love Flips too!


----------



## mandarhino

Never used flips.

Hi lovealittle. I'm Canadian but live in the UK.


----------



## Lliena

Sooo after talking more James and I have decided that we are going to NTNP from next week when I take my implant out instead of waiting untill next year.... :happydance:


----------



## modo

Flip are popular here!

We are in Great Lindford, Milton Keynes and it's gorgeous! We got our car seat it's a britax 2 way. It looks so roomy!

Congrats Liliana :happydance:


----------



## mummyclo

Lliena said:


> Sooo after talking more James and I have decided that we are going to NTNP from next week when I take my implant out instead of waiting untill next year.... :happydance:

WOW! Thats great! FX for you :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Thanks ladies, I managed to convince him I can cope with two little ones as it will be me at home with them both while he is at work :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

yay hun how exciting


----------



## lynnikins

before i spam you all does anyone want to see a pick of my new poppet?


----------



## mummyclo

lynnikins said:


> before i spam you all does anyone want to see a pick of my new poppet?

Of course everyone does! lol :cloud9:


----------



## lynnikins

here you go
 



Attached Files:







P200411_09.56_[01].jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummyclo

Awwwwwwww! Broody now!I remember when F was just a lil shrimpy! lol


----------



## Lliena

Awwwww :D Did you have a private scan done?


----------



## JellyBeann

Awww...congrats!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Huge congrats. Lovely pic x


----------



## modo

:cry: (happy cry) I remember Bobby like this we used to call him sprinkle :lol:


----------



## Cloberella

I'm soooo broody and that scan has made me worse!

I'm loving this weather, 5 hours and that's all my washing dried :)


----------



## surprisemummy

thanks everyone for the flip advice!

and omg i want another baby :( i loved getting scans so exciting. id look at them everyday sooo happy*-
-*-*
-*-x


----------



## surprisemummy

sorry laptop was attacked by my lo. looks like its time to get off it lol x


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I want another baby and I haven't even popped this one out yet!!! LOL


----------



## JellyBeann

Aaisrie said:


> LOL I want another baby and I haven't even popped this one out yet!!! LOL

haha...that is the broodiest I have ever heard of!!

I am too broody right now, well, I'm not really broody, I just want to be pregnant again...I am thinking of being a surrogate when I am done with my own pregnancies!


----------



## Jetters

^ that's like my worst nightmare, I hated being pregnant SO much.... desperate to have another though!!

Congrats Lynni, not sure what i'm looking at in the pic :lol: but yay all the same!

Lliena,..huge yay for you xxxxxxxx


----------



## sausages

Aw, congratulations lynnikins! You have a very cute little baby there! :D

I am always broody, but it's more for the pregnancy than anything else. However, 4 pregnancies in 5 years has left me more than a little bit battered and saggy. :lol: I will just live vicariously through my pregnant friends. :D


----------



## Lliena

Look what James bought me as a present for losing weight:

https://www.exoticdancewear.co.uk/images/products_friendly/2345_1-Sexy-High-Heel-Flash-Light-Pole-Dancing-Shoes-.jpg

And this is how they work:
click me!

Highly impractical but they are well cool :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Lliena said:


> Look what James bought me as a present for losing weight:
> 
> https://www.exoticdancewear.co.uk/images/products_friendly/2345_1-Sexy-High-Heel-Flash-Light-Pole-Dancing-Shoes-.jpg
> 
> And this is how they work:
> click me!
> 
> Highly impractical but they are well cool :haha:

WOW!! I want!


----------



## Eala

Oh they are fabby shoes :D Ooh, I wonder if they do ones that have pressure sensors so light up with your steps? Like the Clarks kiddie shoes, only, well.. not kiddy :blush:

Lynni - love the pic :hugs:

I got a camera stuck up my nose today. Even with the anaesthetic spray, it still hurt. CT scan still to come - at least I won't be prodded for that one!


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Oh they are fabby shoes :D Ooh, I wonder if they do ones that have pressure sensors so light up with your steps? Like the Clarks kiddie shoes, only, well.. not kiddy :blush:
> 
> Lynni - love the pic :hugs:
> 
> I got a camera stuck up my nose today. Even with the anaesthetic spray, it still hurt. CT scan still to come - at least I won't be prodded for that one!

These ones are activated by walking, but I know what you mean :D Aw hope your nose isn't too sore :hugs:


----------



## Aaisrie

JellyBeann said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> LOL I want another baby and I haven't even popped this one out yet!!! LOL
> 
> haha...that is the broodiest I have ever heard of!!
> 
> I am too broody right now, well, I'm not really broody, I just want to be pregnant again...I am thinking of being a surrogate when I am done with my own pregnancies!Click to expand...

I've looked into surrogacy when I'm done too!! I shouldn't really feel as broody considering how sick I've been with the hyperemesis and the major bleed/threatened MC I had!! I think my "baby brain" is the insane part of me because no sane person would want to go through this again ever!! *I* love being pregnant but my body HATES it!! Both of my pregnancies have been awful and problematic which is so unfortunate!!


----------



## evewidow

great scan pic :) I am broody too but dunno if me or my body could cope with a 4th lol !


----------



## lynnikins

Lliena said:


> Awwwww :D Did you have a private scan done?

thanks hun, no i had a early scan done at the EPU caus i was spotting


----------



## Jetters

K was outpeeing (boosted) stay dry flips by 4 months so I had to sell them- the organic ones work fine but they were just too bulky for daytimes. I was guttttttted. 

BUT! Now he's barely drinking milk anymore we can use them again, yay! I bought a day pack and they're working fab, loving the velcro too. Hurrah!


----------



## Elphaba

Yay! Glad they are working for you again Jetters!

Weirdly Xavier is generally still fine with stay dry flips, though seems to outpee Easyfits even though they are bamboo (they are fine boosted though).


----------



## Jetters

Hehhe, thanks! Also loving the clementine flips :D


----------



## Elphaba

Oh god, I so need to buy a clementine one!


----------



## Jetters

It's soooo lush in the flesh! I really love it. SUPER bright. :D

Also- K wears all of his BTP nappies unpoppered- has since 5 months old, the little chunk! Yet Flips he can wear on the middle poppers. Weird... Must be cos they're so stretchy?


----------



## Elphaba

Stop enabling me, girl! My fave of the others is the butternut so guessing I will like the clementine.

The rise thing could be that they are stretchy or maybe they are just generally higher rise? Xavier is on the smallest rise setting in everything except Easyfits where he needs the middle one. His eBay cheapies - and i think his wnos - he is on the tightest waist poppers still too (he's seven months and around 16.5-17lb). No way they would have fit him at one or two months old!


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats lynnikins!


----------



## lovealittle1

Look what I ordered:

https://www.goodbyedisposablehellocloth.com/2011/04/goodbye-disposable-hello-cloth-charlie.html


----------



## mummyclo

Thats amazing!! Love it! :D


----------



## Jetters

I want one, it's wicked!


----------



## mommy43

love it


----------



## lynnikins

i need that nappy, oh i need it bad


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats lynnkins & Lilena!

Yet again I am on leave for the big bank holiday stretch and I'm sick. Grr. 4 hour car journey ahead of us today and am really worried about my ability to entertain M. Really, really hope she has a good sleep. 

Need to do a destash as the nappy purchases are getting out of control again. Must do the sorting when I get back.


----------



## Jetters

Hope it wasnt too awful G!! Hope you're feeling a bit better :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

This kid is driving me BONKERS ripping open his nappies :rofl: :dohh: :dohh: he ljust loves the sound of the aplix... cos he doesn't do it when he's in sposies!!! 

Shame my whole stash is aplix :rofl:


----------



## modo

The Designer Bums VHC you bought has really strong velcro. It's the only one that Bobby has never been able to undo :lol: 

I found that it was a phase and I ignored it and he seems to have mostly lost interest now. He has been wearing a lot of his aplix flips lately and it hasn't been a problem :mrgreen:


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - that's exactly why I had to switch to poppers. Some how they're not as fun to open. Even now when there's a pile of nappies sitting about she will beeline for the aplix ones and open and close them while leaving all the poppered ones alone. 

Trip was actually quite good. She was amazing in the car. Phew. And waiting her for me was my Dunk N Fluff order. The dress, albeit incredibly long, looks fantastic. I think it will look perfect for her uncle's wedding in the summer.


----------



## Jetters

He doesn't care bout poppers. It's the sound of velcro he likes!! :dohh:


----------



## mommy43

give me a shout when u destash:) i really shoulnt but i cant help myself lol


----------



## Lliena

quiet in here ladies!

And on that note im off to bed, having my implant out tomorrow( :happydance: ) so lets get :sex: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## sausages

:lol:

Anyone waiting on anything exciting? I am on a stash diet until payday. Booo!


----------



## mandarhino

Couple of things. :blush: Babybots had a sale / free postage on weekend. 

I had to take the nappies to a laundromat today as my MIL's washing machine (we're visiting this week) seems to be washing everything super hot. But combined with the soft water up in Yorkshire and me tumbling drying them, my nappies are like new with their squishiness. I keep going over and touching them because I am a sad individual. 

Other than that, life is good because when M gets up at 6am we're talking her downstairs to play with Nanny and we go back to sleep. Hurrah! And she's slept through every night despite being in a tiny travel cot.


----------



## Eala

Yay, go M and good sleeping!

I've not bought anything fluffy related for a while. Spent too much on 2 new bras for me today though :rofl: Turns out I was wearing the wrong size (again), joy of joys! Wish my :holly: would stop changing shape all the time :rofl:

AG has loaned us a large Bambooty to try again, as I'm beginning to think that Roo may be starting to outgrow her mediums at long last!


----------



## sausages

Hooray for sleeping and for new nappies! You win twice over me for both those! :D

Where in Yorkshire are you? You could be just near me!


----------



## sausages

Urgh! I need some new nursing bras. The ones i have are old and grannyish. I just begrudge paying though. It's so not as exciting as buying nappies. Maybe they need to inventt minky nursing bras or something. Mmmm cuddly...


----------



## Eala

sausages said:


> Urgh! I need some new nursing bras. The ones i have are old and grannyish. I just begrudge paying though. It's so not as exciting as buying nappies. *Maybe they need to inventt minky nursing bras or something*. Mmmm cuddly...

That would be awesome!

I was in Bravissimo today, I saw that they do nursing bras. But they are just so expensive :(

Now that I know my size (and have bought a couple of Bravissimo ones) I'll go back to Asda/Tesco for some cheapies :rofl:


----------



## sausages

I should definitely do that too! :lol:


----------



## Jetters

Excellent news bout M, madarhino!! hurray for Nanny :D

I've just bought a whole set of Flips. I've got 8 aplix wraps, 2 poppers, 14 organic inserts and 14 stay drys. Good times!! :D 

Oh and preloved i've got a few cushies coming at me... i'm a sucker for them, they're so cute for toddling round the house/park in!


----------



## kawaiigirl

I just bought lots of Flips too! Really like them!!


----------



## Jetters

I used them loads in the first few months of K's life, but then stopped after I fell in love with the BG organics! Now back on them :D x


----------



## kawaiigirl

I've only tried a couple of different types but thought since I liked flips, i may as well stick with them or I could be trying out every nappy known to man!! I have to try to keep myself away from the pretty ones but its so hard!!


----------



## Jetters

I honestly wish i'd never got into pretties and just bought a Flip pack in the first place :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

I'm in Leeds at the moment. You nearby?

Eala - I so need to buy new bras. I was trying on dresses earlier this week and thinking how terrible that area looked, as my bras (Hot Milk nursing ones worn for nearly 2 years) look. I have got to sort that out soon. It makes such a difference.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Jetters said:


> I honestly wish i'd never got into pretties and just bought a Flip pack in the first place :rofl:

So glad you said that because I wasn't sure if I did the right thing! I will obviously have to have a few pretties though for special occasions :haha:


----------



## sausages

I'm near York. :)

I just used BGV3s with DD and they were so reliable and brilliant. With DS since i wanted to get some boy colours in i opted for pretties, but they're just not the same. I did want to try out a flip preloved, but i was beaten to it on the selling board! :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

i need to bra shop too my nursing bras have seen me through 2 kids now oh dear lol desperately need new ones for this baby


----------



## evewidow

im waiting on 2 weenotions ..ive seen them on the facebook page and now i want them - such a tease lol! but the post has been and no fluff :( also just bought 2wraps off here.
bgv3's work best for us too but i like a few pretty ones. i only have a small stash (compared to you addicts lol!) but im fairly happy with it for now , so unless see a bargain im going to be good .....maybe!

as for bras ...mine are on the 3rd child i really should get measured and get new but its such a chore lol!


----------



## kawaiigirl

sausages said:


> I'm near York. :)
> 
> I just used BGV3s with DD and they were so reliable and brilliant. With DS since i wanted to get some boy colours in i opted for pretties, but they're just not the same. I did want to try out a flip preloved, but i was beaten to it on the selling board! :lol:

I think Jetters is selling one atm :flower:
Flips are awesome! X


----------



## kawaiigirl

The sooner I go back to work the better. This is costing me a fortune and the postman is my new best friend! I think it's time to go cold turkey!!


----------



## lynnikins

im still on a nappy ban which totally sucks, i hate hate hate it but soon hopefully we will have DH on a better wage and i'll be able to buy, im being naughty atm anyway and using sposies caus with the morning sickness i cant deal with cloth esp while the boys are both doing 3/4 poos a day :sick:


----------



## Lliena

I just bought a teenyfit to celebrate NTNP'ing from today....:blush: I think im mad :haha:


----------



## sausages

Oh i am so jealous Lliena! I love the whole NTNP/TTC am i aren't i, peeing on sticks thing!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Can i join now iv got my fluff? Well i have two nappies lmao Im waiting on 5 coming and its driving me insane!


----------



## mummyclo

I say yes Lozzy! I never asked premisson! :blush:
LOVE the pic of Niamh in her BG, i need some more clemantine coloured ones they are lovely!! :)


----------



## lozzy21

I dident even notice but it looks coordinated with her necklace.

I cant wait till my others come, mainly the flips as i want to use them as my main nappy.


----------



## kawaiigirl

Lliena said:


> I just bought a teenyfit to celebrate NTNP'ing from today....:blush: I think im mad :haha:

Aw why not eh? Good luck! X :happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

lynnikins said:


> im still on a nappy ban which totally sucks, i hate hate hate it but soon hopefully we will have DH on a better wage and i'll be able to buy, im being naughty atm anyway and using sposies caus with the morning sickness i cant deal with cloth esp while the boys are both doing 3/4 poos a day :sick:

:cry:

I need to be on one of these nappy bans!


----------



## mommy43

me too i got 8 new ones today!!
3 bedbugs all new one custom
2 goodmamas one ballerina & one valentine 
3 ittis i got these on ebay a bargain n collected choc purple n yellow 
izzys really taken to the yellow one n is carring it around lol


----------



## kawaiigirl

Jealous!!


----------



## mandarhino

Lliena said:


> I just bought a teenyfit to celebrate NTNP'ing from today....:blush: I think im mad :haha:

I bought a small wrap a couple of days ago and DH hasn't yet agreed to a second. I am mad.


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> I just bought a teenyfit to celebrate NTNP'ing from today....:blush: I think im mad :haha:
> 
> I bought a small wrap a couple of days ago and DH hasn't yet agreed to a second. I am mad.Click to expand...

No your not Im sure he will agree soon :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I'm on the hunt for new nappies, and I didn't want to be :dohh: Our medium Bambootys are not going to do much longer, and Roo doesn't fit in the larges :cry: I need trim, fool-proof nappies for nursery, so I'm looking at BG Organics and Flips at the moment. Not as pretty as Bambootys, but needs must. Sigh, I hate it when nappies stop working :(


----------



## JellyBeann

I had a delivery of 15 ebay cheapies today, to bulk my stash up a bit! I need liners though, I'm really low on them!


----------



## lozzy21

Have a look at the BG organics in the artist print, there prittier than the normal ones.


----------



## sausages

Does anyone else wash their disposible liners if they've only been wee'd on? I do... :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

sausages said:


> Does anyone else wash their disposible liners if they've only been wee'd on? I do... :blush:

No...I don't, I chuck mine! I only use disposable liners when I'm out though, so I just chuck them!


----------



## Eala

lozzy21 said:


> Have a look at the BG organics in the artist print, there prittier than the normal ones.

I remember all the brouhaha when they came out. I didn't really like them then, and I still don't :blush: There's one that's pale blue with a dark blue/purple pattern that I liked the colours of, but the kinda abstract/tribal/swirling type thing isn't me at all!

I can survive without prettiness, as long as they work well. I shall miss my Hooties! Oh well, might have to get an owl WNOS or something :blush:


----------



## discoclare

sausages said:


> Does anyone else wash their disposible liners if they've only been wee'd on? I do... :blush:

Yep I do this. I use paper liners for nursery only really as I prefer fleece but their set up suits disposing of poo better (and it's easier for them). They know to just put wet liners in the wet bag with the nappy and, though they were surprised that they should do that at first, they manage fine and I wash em!


----------



## discoclare

mandarhino said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> I just bought a teenyfit to celebrate NTNP'ing from today....:blush: I think im mad :haha:
> 
> I bought a small wrap a couple of days ago and DH hasn't yet agreed to a second. I am mad.Click to expand...

Nope neither of you are mad. I would try and pass off this behaviour as "organised" :haha:. Good luck guys!


----------



## kawaiigirl

Eala said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Have a look at the BG organics in the artist print, there prittier than the normal ones.
> 
> I remember all the brouhaha when they came out. I didn't really like them then, and I still don't :blush: There's one that's pale blue with a dark blue/purple pattern that I liked the colours of, but the kinda abstract/tribal/swirling type thing isn't me at all!
> 
> I can survive without prettiness, as long as they work well. I shall miss my Hooties! Oh well, might have to get an owl WNOS or something :blush:Click to expand...

I have to admit I dont really like them either :nope:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Eala said:


> I'm on the hunt for new nappies, and I didn't want to be :dohh: Our medium Bambootys are not going to do much longer, and Roo doesn't fit in the larges :cry: I need trim, fool-proof nappies for nursery, so I'm looking at BG Organics and Flips at the moment. Not as pretty as Bambootys, but needs must. Sigh, I hate it when nappies stop working :(

Flips are fantastic and amazingly trim! Nowhere near as pretty as bambootys though!! I love them but haven't tried them yet :cry:


----------



## Eala

Well I'll be selling all my mediums off at some point in the not-too-distant future :rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Eala said:


> Well I'll be selling all my mediums off at some point in the not-too-distant future :rofl:

Oh do not do this to me :nope:


----------



## Eala

kawaiigirl said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Well I'll be selling all my mediums off at some point in the not-too-distant future :rofl:
> 
> Oh do not do this to me :nope:Click to expand...

I'll just tell you that they are all sold if you ever ask, if that helps ;)


----------



## mommy43

im so glad izzys out of mediums:rofl:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Eala said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Well I'll be selling all my mediums off at some point in the not-too-distant future :rofl:
> 
> Oh do not do this to me :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll just tell you that they are all sold if you ever ask, if that helps ;)Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## evewidow

i got fluffy post super excited , my 1st "new" weenotions ....hurry up washing machine !


----------



## JellyBeann

I just got my ebay cheapies, they're so bright, I love them!


----------



## sausages

JellyBeann said:


> I just got my ebay cheapies, they're so bright, I love them!

Me too!! I bought just one from 97Kgallery to test it and so far it seems good. I only did two prewashes too. I got a couple more off ebay including one super, mega, adorably cute minky one with carrots on. It's possibly the cutest one i have even out of the more expensive brands! :lol: Leaked a bit though. :( I am hoping it just needs a wash or two more. Or a new insert maybe.


----------



## evewidow

i got my wrap too btw :)

who sells the minky carrots that sounds cute , i have used 97k gallery and good_seller , got about 5 cheapies i think now and tbh i only ever had one leak and that was cus i left it on too long i think , i pop a little lamb bamboo boster in them as well as the ebay booster and seem to work fine atm but i guess when she gets bigger i may need to use something else. 
I am thinking of using her prefolds to stuff with as she has ougrown them , does anyone do this or would i be better off selling them and buying proper inserts


----------



## Lliena

You can try the prefolds and then if it doesnt work go for something else :)


----------



## sausages

Hope your wrap is okay for you! I need to stay away from weenotions cause i am this close to going sod it and buying one!!! Are the WN actually good as nappies or are they just pretty?

Here's a link to the seller i got the carrot one from. https://shop.ebay.co.uk/rememberme36/m.html?_trksid=p4340.l2562 It came with a plain blue minky, but i think they have lemon colour too. I also bought two coolababy seaspray colour ones for £1.99 for both! Bargain!! Here he is modelling his carrot one... ('scuse the mess :blush: )

https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/IMG_4090.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/IMG_4093.jpg
https://i14.photobucket.com/albums/a334/Uropachild/IMG_4096.jpg


----------



## evewidow

ooh that is cute ..

as for the wn , i have only used the night notions both preloved but have been great , havent yet used the one size but i also just thought sod it i wanted one with her name on !


----------



## lynnikins

WN work great for us i have a couple of ai2's and like them alot, if you get leaks with the cheapies it will be likely because your LO is out wetting the inserts which are just mircofibre so you probably need to boost them a bit with something in a natural fabric,

for the person who asked i use newborn prefolds with MF inserts in my pockets and they work well


----------



## mandarhino

Love the serious look on his face in the middle picture. :)


----------



## Eala

Sausages - Those pics are adorable! Love the carrot print :) I love WNOS nappies, they, along with Issy bears, are the only BTP nappies we use at the moment. I find the fit very similar to an Issy Bear, and use my 2nd Issy insert in them too :rofl:


----------



## mommy43

i also use a LL bamboo booster with the insert in my ebay cheapies they last 4hrs 
loving the carrots:)


----------



## Eala

AAAAAAAAAAARGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! My sodding DH!! He put a bunch of clothes in the laundry basket, and, me being dim, just think "Well, if they're in the basket, they are to be washed, no further thought required." Turned out that in the middle of the bundle was the T-shirt I had made to go with Roo's MotoGP nappy, which had the same logo as is on the nappy done in sparkly letters. It's now been through the washing machine and tumble dryer, and I've only just discovered it :cry: All the little stones are falling off! I'm so gutted. I'm wondering if I get some fabric glue could I stick them back on? Anyone know? :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

its worth a try hun, soo sorry :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Thanks Lynnikins, I'm going to give it a go and see what happens.


----------



## mandarhino

Hope it works Eala! I know how long you waited for that nappy.


----------



## mommy43

yes should work ive used fabric glue a few times if not buy could u buy some rhinestone u iron on n replace them?? u lay them on where u want them cover with a tea town n press down with a hot iron


----------



## Lliena

So I go away for 3 days and it all goes quiet in here? Where have you all gone? :haha:

I have enjoyed myself camping with the family although Avalon chose this weekend to start teething really bad so she was a bit grumpy but she seems better now. No actual teeth yet though!


----------



## evewidow

Lliena said:


> So I go away for 3 days and it all goes quiet in here? Where have you all gone? :haha:
> 
> I have enjoyed myself camping with the family although Avalon chose this weekend to start teething really bad so she was a bit grumpy but she seems better now. No actual teeth yet though!

where did you go nice ?


----------



## sausages

I'm here. We've been busy all weekend though. House sorting, visiting, days out. It's all been going on!! DS has got not one but two teeth now! No wonder he has been grumpy! :lol:


----------



## Jetters

I had quite a stressful weekend... me and OH had this weird tension between us- we didn't quite fight but it was a bit like walking on eggshells, not sure why? Such a shame when we've been getting on better recently. The weekend ended with us eventually having a big row this afternoon which was shit :(

Mind you, we did have fun on Sat night- my dad and stepmum babysat K overnight for the first time!! And we went out to the cinema- was so nice to enjoy myself, wasn't anxious at all... until 6am the next morning when I woke up in a frenzy, couldn't go back to sleep, and got all upset and we had to go pick K up early :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## wannabewillow

Jetters said:


> I had quite a stressful weekend... me and OH had this weird tension between us- we didn't quite fight but it was a bit like walking on eggshells, not sure why? Such a shame when we've been getting on better recently. The weekend ended with us eventually having a big row this afternoon which was shit :(
> 
> Mind you, we did have fun on Sat night- my dad and stepmum babysat K overnight for the first time!! And we went out to the cinema- was so nice to enjoy myself, wasn't anxious at all... until 6am the next morning when I woke up in a frenzy, couldn't go back to sleep, and got all upset and we had to go pick K up early :dohh: :dohh:


Aww honey, that sounds awful. Leaving them overnight does get easier in time, I found it really hard at first too. My LO goes to my parents sometimes when I'm on call. Sorry you and your OH are finding things stressful. :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Thanks lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## sausages

Oh god, i hate that walking on eggshells feeling! My DH bottles things up so this can go on for ages with us. I completely sympathise. xx


----------



## Eala

Aww, sorry to hear about that Jetters. I can sympathise too, my DH is crap at saying what he is thinking/feeling, so when he's in a bad mood it's just like we all live under this cloud of "gloom" until I finally snap and say something :blush:

Glad you enjoyed your night out though :) The first time my Mum and Dad had Roo overnight, I woke up panicking too, thinking that I'd left her somewhere :blush:


----------



## evewidow

i havent left H yet with anyone not even for an hour! but i remember leaving my boys the 1st time its really hard , they stop at my moms every 6 weeks ish now and its fine but even now i still ring up about 3 times a day and they are 5 and almost 3. i am brave now and let them stop 2 nights lol


----------



## sausages

DD stayed out for the first time ever a few weeks ago and she is 2 1/4. :lol: We just didn't need her to or have the opportunity before that.


----------



## Aaisrie

Saraya was 8mo when she first stayed with my mum... it was accidental which was weird - it was the first time I had anyone look after her while I had a day shopping with my best friend, while out shopping we had an emergency call that my BF horse was sick and had to be put down and if we didn't leave right away and go straight there [we were 1.5hr away] that we wouldn't make it before she was put to sleep so I had to phone my mum and ask her to look after Saraya that night.... now she goes to my mums every week and it's great getting to have a long bath or a little lie-in or just chill and do nothing.... but yet listening to all you guys I feel like I'm being a bad mum for enjoying my little free time!!!!


----------



## charli87

hey ladies just looking for some advice :)

i bought some LL boosters on the recommendation of a few ladies from here, i expected them to be really thick but theyre quite thin, is this right? or have a bought the wrong ones:dohh:
i know im supposed to soak them before using them then wash them, was just wondering how long is best to soak them for?

thanks!!


----------



## Lliena

You got the right ones they are thin thats why we love them, absorbency without bulk :D


----------



## evewidow

charli87 said:


> hey ladies just looking for some advice :)
> 
> i bought some LL boosters on the recommendation of a few ladies from here, i expected them to be really thick but theyre quite thin, is this right? or have a bought the wrong ones:dohh:
> i know im supposed to soak them before using them then wash them, was just wondering how long is best to soak them for?
> 
> thanks!!

yes they are thin but because they are bamboo they are pretty absorbant , i soak overnight and then wash but as they are a natural fibre they will need a fair few washes to get to full absorbancy anyway


----------



## charli87

ahh thats good then, was just worried as they were thin thought they wouldnt be absorbent lol! 
well i've had them soaking since last night, but waiting for the rest of my pre loveds to come tomorrow so thought i could wash them all together, would it be too long leaving them soaking until then?


----------



## wannabewillow

Aaisrie said:


> Saraya was 8mo when she first stayed with my mum... it was accidental which was weird - it was the first time I had anyone look after her while I had a day shopping with my best friend, while out shopping we had an emergency call that my BF horse was sick and had to be put down and if we didn't leave right away and go straight there [we were 1.5hr away] that we wouldn't make it before she was put to sleep so I had to phone my mum and ask her to look after Saraya that night.... now she goes to my mums every week and it's great getting to have a long bath or a little lie-in or just chill and do nothing.... but yet listening to all you guys I feel like I'm being a bad mum for enjoying my little free time!!!!

You're absolutely not being a bad Mum... Mairi goes to my parents if I'm working nights/on call. I do miss her, but the chance to bum around the house is lovely, albeit a wee bit too quiet. Sleeeeeeeep and enjoy it!


----------



## JellyBeann

wannabewillow said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Saraya was 8mo when she first stayed with my mum... it was accidental which was weird - it was the first time I had anyone look after her while I had a day shopping with my best friend, while out shopping we had an emergency call that my BF horse was sick and had to be put down and if we didn't leave right away and go straight there [we were 1.5hr away] that we wouldn't make it before she was put to sleep so I had to phone my mum and ask her to look after Saraya that night.... now she goes to my mums every week and it's great getting to have a long bath or a little lie-in or just chill and do nothing.... but yet listening to all you guys I feel like I'm being a bad mum for enjoying my little free time!!!!
> 
> You're absolutely not being a bad Mum... Mairi goes to my parents if I'm working nights/on call. I do miss her, but the chance to bum around the house is lovely, albeit a wee bit too quiet. Sleeeeeeeep and enjoy it!Click to expand...

:thumbup:

We all need a little time out every now and again!


----------



## Jetters

I don't think it makes you a bad mum, sometimes I think a bit of breathing space makes you a better mum- it does me!!!


----------



## lynnikins

wannabewillow said:


> Aaisrie said:
> 
> 
> Saraya was 8mo when she first stayed with my mum... it was accidental which was weird - it was the first time I had anyone look after her while I had a day shopping with my best friend, while out shopping we had an emergency call that my BF horse was sick and had to be put down and if we didn't leave right away and go straight there [we were 1.5hr away] that we wouldn't make it before she was put to sleep so I had to phone my mum and ask her to look after Saraya that night.... now she goes to my mums every week and it's great getting to have a long bath or a little lie-in or just chill and do nothing.... but yet listening to all you guys I feel like I'm being a bad mum for enjoying my little free time!!!!
> 
> You're absolutely not being a bad Mum... Mairi goes to my parents if I'm working nights/on call. I do miss her, but the chance to bum around the house is lovely, albeit a wee bit too quiet. Sleeeeeeeep and enjoy it!Click to expand...


totally not a bad mum, its hard to leave EJ at the moment as im still BF but if i had the chance to leave the boys overnight with my parents then id happily give my parents that time with the boys esp now being pregnant lol just a pity my parents are in australia


----------



## wannabewillow

Posting this here because I don't want a mega 'woe is me' thread. Been trying to order some pretties and they're all out of stock! :brat:


----------



## Eala

wannabewillow said:


> Posting this here because I don't want a mega 'woe is me' thread. Been trying to order some pretties and they're all out of stock! :brat:

Aww! That'll be because you're about to discover an amazing new nappy that will blow all the others out of the water /nod ;)


----------



## Eala

Just need a quick tantrum myself... I hate selling nappies :brat:


----------



## JellyBeann

what are you selling? ^^


----------



## modo

She is selling some gorgeous bambootys!


----------



## wannabewillow

Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:


----------



## JellyBeann

wannabewillow said:


> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:

Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!


----------



## Lliena

Im waiting for some easyfits and stretchies, hope the come today and cheer me up as I have been up half the night with toothache after coming back from the dentist! First time in my life I've felt worse after I have been. Im doped upto the eyeballs on painkillers so DH has stayed home to look after me and sort the girls out. I do love him lots :)


----------



## wannabewillow

JellyBeann said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...

Hell, I don't know how you can wait for those, I was forever hitting Boots whenever my stash got low when we were TTC Mairi (I don't have a cycle as such, so I just used to test weekly, it ended up costing a fortune!). How are you coping with the anticipation? Hope this is your month. Xxx


----------



## JellyBeann

wannabewillow said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, I don't know how you can wait for those, I was forever hitting Boots whenever my stash got low when we were TTC Mairi (I don't have a cycle as such, so I just used to test weekly, it ended up costing a fortune!). How are you coping with the anticipation? Hope this is your month. XxxClick to expand...

I have no AF atm, as I'm still BF and it's not shown, so I have no idea of when I'm ovulating or anything ha! I hope weve caught the first egg, as for about 3 weeks I've been feeling sick and crapmy, headaches and tired a lot, so thanks, and I hope so too!


----------



## wannabewillow

Lliena said:


> Im waiting for some easyfits and stretchies, hope the come today and cheer me up as I have been up half the night with toothache after coming back from the dentist! First time in my life I've felt worse after I have been. Im doped upto the eyeballs on painkillers so DH has stayed home to look after me and sort the girls out. I do love him lots :)

Aw poor you! :hugs::hugs::hugs: God bless the DHs. Got back from the garage (my car is still sick) and found my BG Brights waiting on the doormat:happydance:. Still a bit bummed though, as I'm waiting for some Artist Prints, a pre-loved and my denim pretties and they never arrived, there's always tomorrow. Really wanted them today though as I'm working all weekend and won't get the chance to put them on her until well into next week!

Really hope your mouth feels better soon. Xxxx


----------



## wannabewillow

JellyBeann said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, I don't know how you can wait for those, I was forever hitting Boots whenever my stash got low when we were TTC Mairi (I don't have a cycle as such, so I just used to test weekly, it ended up costing a fortune!). How are you coping with the anticipation? Hope this is your month. XxxClick to expand...
> 
> I have no AF atm, as I'm still BF and it's not shown, so I have no idea of when I'm ovulating or anything ha! I hope weve caught the first egg, as for about 3 weeks I've been feeling sick and crapmy, headaches and tired a lot, so thanks, and I hope so too!Click to expand...

God I could just imagine the OH thinking his luck is in with that one, lol. I'll be waiting with anticipation for your result. Good luck:hugs:


----------



## Eala

modo said:


> She is selling some gorgeous bambootys!

What Modo said! Thanks ;)

Hope you get your BFP soon, JellyBean :hugs:

Here's hoping for more fluffy mail for those waiting! You never know, a parcel delivery might come later or something :D I came home to find a BG Organic, so hurrah :D Feel like I've not stopped this morning, already been into Glasgow and back and have washed my Dad's car :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

im fussing around with lunch here, got both the boys in cloth atm as we are out of sposies for Nate only 2 left one for naptime ( as he will take cloth off even if i put clothes on top ) and one for tonight its cloth the rest of the day for him or nappy free potty training time, EJs been in cloth again for a couple of days as my nausea has eased enough for me to be able to deal with the rinsing and washing again


----------



## Jetters

Awww Lliena!! Thank goodness for your hubby, hope you feel better asap xxx


----------



## Aaisrie

Heh thanks ladies... I really do love getting a lie-in especially because I've been soooo sick this pregnancy. I do find it makes me a better mum as I then enjoy my time with her so much more!!! She's sitting watching Peppa Pig right now... it's amazing to just sit and watching them "be" sometimes!!!


----------



## Jetters

I have to say, I am sooooooooooooo impressed with RNW this year!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

And I feel very guilty about those who asked a few weeks ago if it was worth waiting to buy stuff in RNW and I said no, based on the rubbish offers of last year! :dohh:

But yes, this year- 20% off BGs and Flips and Tots Bots is GREAT! And bogof on newborn BGs, aaaaand it lasts a month instead of a week. LOVE IT.


----------



## Eala

The 20% off BG is fantastic for me, makes replacing my Bambootys 20% cheaper :dance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

JellyBeann said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...

Will be keeping my fingers crossed for ya :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

kawaiigirl said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Will be keeping my fingers crossed for ya :thumbup:Click to expand...

I tested, it was negative!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh sorry Jellybean. Hopefully next month. 

Yes the offers are ace in RNW. I feel like buying some small fluff for an unconceived, unagreed second baby. I really want some small bitti boos. Anyone use Bamboozles on an older baby at night? Do they hold up? 

My parents are visiting at the moment and apparently my mother picked up M this morning not realising she had undone her nappy and done a pooh. So pooh all over the place including on my mother. M's response - "Oh sorry! Pooh." You have to muck in at our house.


----------



## Eala

:rofl: at M's response!


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: at M, funny little thing!!!


----------



## kawaiigirl

JellyBeann said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Will be keeping my fingers crossed for ya :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I tested, it was negative!Click to expand...

Aww sorry x


----------



## wannabewillow

JellyBeann said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> Still no fluff mail.... Damn you bank holidays! :brat:
> 
> Haha, I'm waiting for preggo tests, I NEED to test hah!!Click to expand...
> 
> Will be keeping my fingers crossed for ya :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I tested, it was negative!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lovealittle1

:hugs: Jellybeann. 

I just ordered 2 wnos!!!! How exciting!


----------



## sausages

Sorry for the BFN hun. Hopefully next time! :flower:

I am going to order some flips and inserts i think before the month is up. I just want to try a velcro one and an organic insert before i settle on a kind for definite. I like the snaps one i have and the ED insert is good, but i'd still like to try the others first. I'm keeping my eye out for preloved.


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks guys, I just hope my body sorts itself out and stops giving me pg symptoms!!


----------



## sausages

Well, i have finally figured out what works on DS's bum. We like flips & weehuggers with flip inserts. The SD work fine for us, but i have bought a preloved organic to try too. I've been through tons of different sorts this past few months!! :lol: At least they were all preloved, so i won't loose too much money hopefully. 

How is everyone else? x


----------



## Eala

We're trying a Flip today (courtesy of wannabewillow ;) :hugs:). So far I'm still preferring the BG Organics I got to try, but that's because Roo was being mardy about getting changed and managed to kick the insert out of the cover as I went to put it under her bum :dohh:

Hoping to get out this afternoon, but the weather can't make up its mind what it's doing! Dry but windy one minute, torrential downpour the next!


----------



## sausages

Yeah, the only downside to the flips is that if K is in a wriggly mood they can be a bit of a pain to put on. :lol:

It's all over weather wise here too. I left some nappies on the line last night and they were soaked this morning. :dohh: I guess it's a good rinse anyway!


----------



## Jetters

Discovered that a flip organic insert in a V4 works sooooooo well. We just ordered 8 of them last week so that's good to know (makes each nappy very expensive though :dohh:)


----------



## sausages

I'll have to remember that for when DS's wees get bigger. Although expensive, it's nothing compared to what we would be spending on sposies... At least that's what i tell myself (any my DH) :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Woo just dyed my hair mega bright red, I think I will keep it this way for a while now :)


----------



## sausages

We need pics! I love bright red hair, but i never dare do it.


----------



## Lliena

One with flash:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0033-4.jpg

one without:
https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0060-3.jpg

I love bright hair I have been pink,blue,purple etc in the past :)


----------



## sausages

OOO! That's a fab colour! Do you find you have to change your complete wardrobe now though?


----------



## mummyclo

Thats a GORGEOUS colour! I have always wanted to dye mine bright red but it fades sooo quick and if you want it bright you have to bleach it first? Did you just do that over your normal colour?


----------



## Lliena

Sausages nope cos I wear lots of black/red/purple anyway.

Mummyclo I bleached it all over cos my normal colour is nearly black. I got it to an orangey yellow and then put the red on, its a vegetable dye by a brand called directions :)


----------



## mandarhino

Love the hair Lilena. I had hair that colour once upon a time but can't get away with such things at my current job. :( 

I had have such an exhausting weekend. My parents are visiting and we went to Brighton yesterday for the children's parade and to see friends. Got home at 9pm with an exhausted toddler - no meltdowns though. Phew. 

Today we went across the city to my brother's for lunch and then wandered about North London. My feet hurt and going back to work on Monday will feel like a vacation. 

The most exciting thing was finding some wrapping paper that I'm going to use to customise M's Ikea storage unit. Now I need to find some shellac to fix it on with.


----------



## Jetters

It looks LUSH, E <3

Mandarhino I have those white storage boxes from Ikea for K. I keep meaning to buy nice paper to decorate them with but never do. I was just going to glue them on! I'm glad i've been lazy about it though, cos now I can do them to match his new bedroom when we move in July :headspin:




I have spent SO much money this past few weeks. I have basically started from scratch again 9 months later! I've bought 9 Flips, 20 organic inserts, 20 insert socks for them and 10 artist print V4s. 

While I enjoyed my fluffy shopping while preggo cos it kept me busy, I so wish i'd just bought a btp kit and just been done with it! I should have bought a full kit of Flips like I was originally planning. I'd have saved a fortune :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I dont suppose any ones seen a tangerine nappy on their travels?


----------



## mommy43

Lliena was it this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIRECTIONS-H...810172&cguid=97fc0f2612f0a47a2450f020fde22166 i had mine the flamingo pink fades quick though


----------



## Jetters

lozzy there's a tangerine itti bitti boo x


----------



## Eala

Would a clementine bum genius be close to tangerine? Or is that not orange-y enough?

Lliena - love your hair! It's gorr-juss :D

I ended up in Mothercare today for a nosy, and got the Happyland Windmill set for half price! Am well chuffed, Roo is just at the age of starting to really like the whole Little People / Happyland type things :)


----------



## lozzy21

The only problem the the itti is you need a wrap over it so it would spoil it.

I havent seen the BG, im off for a look

OH is a blackpool fan and is obsesed with anything tangerine so i want to get him a nappy lol


----------



## veganmum2be

ittis dont need wraps laura! :D 

yasmin im exactly the same i wish i had just bought a practical boring set of nappies, the novelty has so worn off now, and i just get annoyed at not liking them and fussing. i wish i had just learned to love any good cheap set!


----------



## discoclare

^lozzy. The bitti boos need wraps but Itti Bitti D'lish and Tutto are AIO / SIOs. They all come in the same colours I think. I have some Clementine BGs, I'm not sure they're quite the brightest orange required for a Blackpool supporter!


----------



## lozzy21

The bitti boos do :(

Im being a good girl and building up a stash of flips with a few bg pockets and some orgaic atrist prints. I cant wait till all my shopping comes :D


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got a clemantine one which i dident realise, its not orange enough to sattisfy him.


----------



## mandarhino

Wee Notions have really bright orange minky. Not sure what shade the Blackpool colour is though.


----------



## Lliena

mommy43 said:


> Lliena was it this one https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/DIRECTIONS-H...810172&cguid=97fc0f2612f0a47a2450f020fde22166 i had mine the flamingo pink fades quick though

Yeah that brand, I have used it in the past and it normally lasts a month or two before it needs redoing on me :)


----------



## lozzy21

I NEED a wee notions nappy


----------



## Cloberella

lozzy21 said:


> I NEED a wee notions nappy

Me too! I can spend hours designing them, but I never have the courage to spend the money!


----------



## chuck

If you're after a bright colour dont FuzziBunz do plain bright colours?


----------



## Eala

lozzy21 said:


> I NEED a wee notions nappy

I'm selling a WN All-in-2 ;) In medium. It's got a cow on it :mamafy: Yes, shameless self-advertising here :rofl:

I'm running around like a headless chicken (well, I was until I stopped to check BnB :coffee:). Just need to grab a shower then am off to the post office :D


----------



## evewidow

i have bought all the girly/gn coloured bg's i hadnt got while they are cheap . bg's and easyfits work best for us atm at least they arent *too* boring lol . best get selling some that dont work for us to make up for it a little lol .


----------



## JellyBeann

I have a really bright ebay cheapie...it's proper orange lol, would they be any good??


----------



## lozzy21

Im realy tepmted to get a custom one done.:blush:


----------



## Eala

Dooooo it :D


----------



## Jetters

12 'newborn' BG AIO's (they're XS!) arrived today for my friend Angelfire's baby <3 <3 seriously cute!!!!!! And broody inducing... eeesh. I'm buying her a newborn/small stash and then they're probably going to use Flips :)



ION... G has said today maybe we should move in with each other :shock: our relationship has been up and down since K was born, and now things have levelled out he says he's (finally, 2 years later!) ready to commit...


----------



## JellyBeann

Jetters said:


> 12 'newborn' BG AIO's (they're XS!) arrived today for my friend Angelfire's baby <3 <3 seriously cute!!!!!! And broody inducing... eeesh. I'm buying her a newborn/small stash and then they're probably going to use Flips :)
> 
> 
> 
> *ION... G has said today maybe we should move in with each other  our relationship has been up and down since K was born, and now things have levelled out he says he's (finally, 2 years later!) ready to commit...*

 
Oooh, good news!! Are you excited? x


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> 12 'newborn' BG AIO's (they're XS!) arrived today for my friend Angelfire's baby <3 <3 seriously cute!!!!!! And broody inducing... eeesh. I'm buying her a newborn/small stash and then they're probably going to use Flips :)
> 
> 
> 
> ION... G has said today maybe we should move in with each other :shock: our relationship has been up and down since K was born, and now things have levelled out he says he's (finally, 2 years later!) ready to commit...


Ooh turn up for the books! Go slow hun and see what happens I reckon :)


----------



## Jetters

I'm in shock :rofl: I'm moving in July and i've said we should do a three month trial- he moves in too but keeps his flat. I don't want to feel stuck- I think it will make us or break us (which is fine by me, i'll be happy either way as long as i've got a resolution at last) xx


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I'm in shock :rofl: I'm moving in July and i've said we should do a three month trial- he moves in too but keeps his flat. I don't want to feel stuck- I think it will make us or break us (which is fine by me, i'll be happy either way as long as i've got a resolution at last) xx

Good plan :thumbup:

Are you going to Canterbury Uni?


----------



## Jetters

No, Hertfordshire xx


----------



## wannabewillow

Jetters said:


> No, Hertfordshire xx

OMG!!! I studied at Herts! What are you reading? Xxxx


----------



## wannabewillow

How sad am I? LO at nursery because I was on call and out at work until 4am, anyway, sorting some of her nappies and just want to get her home to pur her into some nice cloth!


----------



## Jetters

^ lol, addict :rofl:

i'll be doing an education studies degree xx


----------



## wannabewillow

Jetters said:


> ^ lol, addict :rofl:
> 
> i'll be doing an education studies degree xx

Oooooooohhhhh, that sounds interesting. What campus are you at? The gym at the De Havilland campus is great. I have memories of spending entire nights at the LRC... Fab place, I really miss it. Xxx


----------



## Jetters

DH :happydance: ahhh I might PM you for more info- I'm moving there blind, it was the best on-paper choice for us but i'm so nervous now it's getting closer!! :Dxx


----------



## Lliena

Ooh exciting, but I bet it is scary too moving somewhere you haven't been before. Im sure you will do fine though!


----------



## lozzy21

Omg i love flips, its our first day in them today, shs pood twice and its all stayed on the insert and they are lasting us ages. We fell asleep and iv just realised shes had it on for 5 hours :blush: and no leaks.


----------



## Cloberella

lozzy21 said:


> Omg i love flips, its our first day in them today, shs pood twice and its all stayed on the insert and they are lasting us ages. We fell asleep and iv just realised shes had it on for 5 hours :blush: and no leaks.

They are great aren't they? I hope they last a while! Which insert did you use?


----------



## veganmum2be

i love flips, but the leg elastic has gone on nearly all mine, meaning some aren't as explosion proof as they were. i know you can get replacement flips in some cases but i bought mine preloved :(


----------



## lozzy21

I used the stay dry inserts, iv got some organics in the post.


----------



## wannabewillow

Jetters said:


> DH :happydance: ahhh I might PM you for more info- I'm moving there blind, it was the best on-paper choice for us but i'm so nervous now it's getting closer!! :Dxx

Feel free, I miss the place. My friend graduated 3 years ago and her son still goes the the nursery there! Xxx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Jetters you'll love it at Herts. Im in my final year (so 2 weeks left) but its great :) I was at college lane and Ive also spent many an evening in the LRC. Ive not seen a library quite like it tbh lol.


----------



## charli87

hey sorry stupid question but ive just started using my cloth today and everything went fine apart from she decided to go for a poo in the 2nd one:dohh: 
now my question is, i put the nappies into my nappy bin and rinsed off the poo one, now do i need to rinse the others that shes only wee'd in, i didnt think i had to but the nappy bin already smells a bit or is that normal?:shrug:

sorry for the dumb question


----------



## mummyclo

Yea, its normal for it to smell, some people use powders and oils if it bothers them. My lid its pretty tight so it only smells when i open it. I just have to do it quick! :rofl:
Also give it a clean out when you wash the nappies.


----------



## lozzy21

I put all mine on a rince wash before i actualy wash them.


----------



## charli87

mummyclo said:


> Yea, its normal for it to smell, some people use powders and oils if it bothers them. My lid its pretty tight so it only smells when i open it. I just have to do it quick! :rofl:
> Also give it a clean out when you wash the nappies.

lol yeah i hadnt noticed it until i opened it so i guess as long as i do it quick it will be fine lol!

thanks lozzy i was going to rinse them before i put them through the wash just wasnt sure if i had to do it before i put them in the bin lol!


----------



## modo

Great news Jetters :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Ooh Jetters, that's exciting news :) I hope it all goes well :hugs:

Charli - yup, the nappy bin will smell! That's why a good lid is essential :haha: If you want to, you can put some drops of essential oil (I like tea tree or lavender) on a pantyliner and stick that to the lid ;) Works like those expensive "bin deodourants" you get but much cheaper ;)


----------



## wannabewillow

Mel+Bump said:


> Jetters you'll love it at Herts. Im in my final year (so 2 weeks left) but its great :) I was at college lane and Ive also spent many an evening in the LRC. Ive not seen a library quite like it tbh lol.

Ahhh, UH Alumni unite! Wait for the graduation ceremony at St Albans Cathdral, it's lovely, esp wandering round in your gowns. Out of interest, what are you studying? Xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Today was out first full day in cloth and it went well, no leaks, no explosions no nothing :D


----------



## Mel+Bump

wannabewillow said:


> Mel+Bump said:
> 
> 
> Jetters you'll love it at Herts. Im in my final year (so 2 weeks left) but its great :) I was at college lane and Ive also spent many an evening in the LRC. Ive not seen a library quite like it tbh lol.
> 
> Ahhh, UH Alumni unite! Wait for the graduation ceremony at St Albans Cathdral, it's lovely, esp wandering round in your gowns. Out of interest, what are you studying? XxxClick to expand...

I can't wait for graduation! Although Ive got the summer ball first which Im a tad more excited about. Bit of Feeder...can't go wrong :happydance: I'm studying photography, but not going into it once Ive finished lol, I was just determined to finish my degree! 

The catherdral looks sooo nice. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## c.m.c

tomorrow is my first day when Ava will be in cloth all day- i finally have a big enough stash! im so excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!- but scared of the smelly bin--- thanks for the tips on the tea tree oil or lavender oil!!!


----------



## c.m.c

lozzy21 said:


> Omg i love flips, its our first day in them today, shs pood twice and its all stayed on the insert and they are lasting us ages. We fell asleep and iv just realised shes had it on for 5 hours :blush: and no leaks.

i love them too i just need more money to buy a good stash of them:thumbup:


----------



## kawaiigirl

Hi C how's it going? I'm off tomorrow! Yay!! Good luck, what's she wearing tomorrow?


----------



## c.m.c

kawaiigirl said:


> Hi C how's it going? I'm off tomorrow! Yay!! Good luck, what's she wearing tomorrow?

well---- first we have a flip (i only have one cover as i am awaiting the arrival of 3 more- thanks to the bnb girls) i might put an organic insert in.... then i have a whole lot of e bay nappies made up with LL boosters in them and 2x BgV4's---- the choice is amazing im sooooooo excited!!!!:happydance:


----------



## kawaiigirl

c.m.c said:


> kawaiigirl said:
> 
> 
> Hi C how's it going? I'm off tomorrow! Yay!! Good luck, what's she wearing tomorrow?
> 
> well---- first we have a flip (i only have one cover as i am awaiting the arrival of 3 more- thanks to the bnb girls) i might put an organic insert in.... then i have a whole lot of e bay nappies made up with LL boosters in them and 2x BgV4's---- the choice is amazing im sooooooo excited!!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Haha! Good luck, plenty of variety! I basically use my flips 24/7. Have a few others still to try.....


----------



## lozzy21

Is it wrong that iv picked Niamhs outfit to purposly show off her pritty nappy at booby group.


----------



## Elphaba

lozzy21 said:


> Is it wrong that iv picked Niamhs outfit to purposly show off her pritty nappy at booby group.

Nope!

I can't wait for it to get warmer so I can just have Xavier in just a t shirt an nappy.


----------



## JellyBeann

Elphaba said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Is it wrong that iv picked Niamhs outfit to purposly show off her pritty nappy at booby group.
> 
> Nope!
> 
> I can't wait for it to get warmer so *I can just have Xavier in just a t shirt an nappy*.Click to expand...

 
That's all Ollie is in now! He's hot because he has chicken pox, so we're inside cleaning and he's got a t-shirt and nappy on lol!


----------



## charli87

Eala said:


> Ooh Jetters, that's exciting news :) I hope it all goes well :hugs:
> 
> Charli - yup, the nappy bin will smell! That's why a good lid is essential :haha: If you want to, you can put some drops of essential oil (I like tea tree or lavender) on a pantyliner and stick that to the lid ;) Works like those expensive "bin deodourants" you get but much cheaper ;)

oohh thats a great idea thanks hun!!


----------



## evewidow

im glad its not just me that picks clothes and nappies, when she has trousers on i use plain nappies, if she has dresses on she has wn etc lol . if we go to playgroup or health visitor she also has "best" nappies on - hubby thinks i am mad.

postman just bought me my hello kitty ebay cheapie yay !


----------



## Eala

I had a fab time last year when I was still on mat leave and we went to baby groups :D Baby legs + cute nappy = lots of Mums interested in cloth :D


----------



## lozzy21

In pockets do i put the boosters under the insert or on top?


----------



## Eala

I tended to put them under :)


----------



## sausages

Yey!! I got fluffy mail today!! I got a preloved weehugger wrap, a preloved flip with organic insert to try, a brand spanking new flip with 3 extra SD inserts and a sputnik gen-y universal wrap. Huzzah!! Today is a good day!


----------



## lozzy21

Im waiting on 3 different fluff posts and i want them now!


----------



## sausages

Eala said:


> I had a fab time last year when I was still on mat leave and we went to baby groups :D Baby legs + cute nappy = lots of Mums interested in cloth :D

I was at group on Tuesday and i almost asked if they were doing anything for RNW but they're closing it!! :(


----------



## Eala

Awww no :( That's a shame! I remember having my Itti SIOs passed around at baby signing classes :rofl: Not sure I actually converted anyone, but people were very admiring at least :)


----------



## lozzy21

No one noticed :( I dont think it was pritty enough. Think it will have to be the BG artist prints next time.


----------



## sausages

More fluffy mail!! WOOP! Got a tots bots easyfit (ta jetters!), an insert (thanks pickles77!) and another preloved flip cover I am on fluff overload! :lol: 

That is really it for a while now!! I need to save my funds!!

.... unless anyone is selling any flip inserts... :D


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just got my nappy bucket and a load of fluff accesories :D:D:D:D:D:D:D


----------



## sausages

Huzzah!!! :dance:


----------



## lozzy21

I got sent a sample of the tots bots washing powder, do i still just use 1/4 of the normal amount?


----------



## Eala

My fluffy mail arrived too!! I'm prewashing my new BG organics just now :D Still got some more to follow at the end of the week when BabiPur get more stock. I also got an unexpected freebie, one of those BG nappy bin liners! 

Just hoping the rain stays off this afternoon so I can give the nappies a little bit of line time :)


----------



## JellyBeann

Eala said:


> My fluffy mail arrived too!! I'm prewashing my new BG organics just now :D Still got some more to follow at the end of the week when BabiPur get more stock. I also got an unexpected freebie, one of those BG nappy bin liners!
> 
> Just hoping the rain stays off this afternoon so I can give the nappies a little bit of line time :)

Im just popping my nappies out on the line, gonner leave them pretty much until the sun goes down lol!


----------



## wannabewillow

I'm well bummed out(pardon the pun). I ordered BG AIOs from Babame, only to be told by DH that he prefers applix before they arrived. Anywaaaaaay, they arrived, I spoke to a very nice lady who said that an exchange was no problemo and to post them back. This was about 2 and a half weeks ago. After phoning them twice to find out where my new ones were, I got my fluffy post today, yeay.... Only to find out they'd just repeated the order of 2 AIOs, boooo. Haven't yet called to complain and can't be bothered with the hassle of posting them back, so might just have to find a new home for them. Pah!


----------



## Jetters

I got fluffy mail too, lots of it! V4s and organic inserts and a WN :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I miss fluffy post! It's too exciting! I need more funds to buy more nappies boo!


----------



## evewidow

i got fluffy post too (thanks jetters lol) just waiting on my v4's now but the colours i wanted were oos till next week soi have to wait.


----------



## Eala

Well, nappies are on the line! Gods and Goddesses of weather, don't fail me now :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

I got a starburst easyfit but waiting on my 2 mushrooms and a stretchy as C&C were out of stock! Boooooo :(


----------



## Lliena

I got a bitti boo off Rach-C and im in the middle of packing to go to berded theory festival tonight.It doesnt officially start untill Fri but in exchange for knowing the peeps that run it and helping set up/work a few hours on the merch stall they have let us go for free :D


----------



## Jetters

^ have fun!!!!!!!!! xx

I got a large orange bitti boo today from bibs n bots, I forgot. Fluffy goodness all over :D


HOWEVER I am getting seriously pissssssed off with ordering things, then getting emails days later saying 'sorry, that nappy is out of stock'. GRR don't sell it then and yes I mean YOU, BabaBloodyMe and Lizzies Real Nappies!!!!!!!! LRN were the worst- 6 days after I pay them they email me and say 'sorry we haven't dispatched your products yet, they're not in stock till next week' so why the hell did you sell them to me?!?!

Rant over. Thanks :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Speaking of out of stock - worth noting for anyone wanting Ribbit BG Organics that BabiPur aren't expecting to have anymore for weeks. Blossom and Clementine will be back in at the end of this week (hopefully).


----------



## sausages

We're forecast a heavy rain shower at 4pm so mine are on the radiator. Booo to crunchy inserts!!!


----------



## evewidow

itsrained lots here so ill wash them overnight and hope for sun tomo..nappies are so much nicer and brighter when they have been pegged out ..sigh


----------



## mommy43

i need fluffy post 

my postie must of thought it was holiday time the lack of post ive been having lately oh well im waiting for a few now holidays over mr postman:happydance:


----------



## ducky1502

I ordered a flip cover in grasshopper applix from babipur and a few days later got an email saying they won't be getting any in for 4/5wks. Luckily I was happy to swap but I feel for those who only want that one item!


----------



## modo

Back when I was using pockets I was dying for a blueberry aplix cheetah and I "bought" them twice only to find out days later that they were out of stock.


----------



## mommy43

i just ordered a custom HL bonnies really nice cant wait :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Ooh yay :) HL nappies are lovely. I only have the one, but I could spend a fortune buying more :blush:


----------



## mommy43

ive just started using HL bedbugs n love them the fit is great n they are lovely n soft 
the custom one i ordered is an AI2 i wanna show it off lol


----------



## Eala

It's an AI2 I've got :D Funny, the only AI2s I've kept are pretty ones :rofl: I have the HL one (dyed OBV, got it from Rachel_C :D) and my Poshbugs.


----------



## mandarhino

So M had her first night in her big girl bed. We got a standard single instead of a toddler size and it is huge! She looks so wee in it. Once we get everything sorted and arranged I'm taking photos for the nursery thread. 

Other than that I'm at work today as I'm so behind. Boo to losing my Friday at home.


----------



## Eala

Hope you get through stuff quickly so you can at least get away early :hugs:

I'm doing yet more laundry! Waiting for the spin cycle to finish and hoping that the weather is kinder to me than it was yesterday.

I lead such an exciting life :coffee:


----------



## mummyclo

Eala said:


> Hope you get through stuff quickly so you can at least get away early :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing yet more laundry! Waiting for the spin cycle to finish and hoping that the weather is kinder to me than it was yesterday.
> 
> I lead such an exciting life :coffee:

My life also consists of laundry and some washing up!! Thats all i seem to do! :dohh:


----------



## Eala

I shouldn't complain, really. University starts back on Tuesday, and I'll soon be complaining about that, and longing for the days when all I had to do was laundry :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Some one doesnt want me to use cloth. Did a wash yesterday morning, put in on the line and it was out all day and some of it was still damp. She did an explosive poo lastnight so i did another wash lastnight and left it on the maiden, woke up and there all still wet. Put them back out of the line, put LO up for a nap, came down and there soaked, its pissing down!

So there now in the tumble, so much for being eco friendly.


----------



## Eala

Aww :hugs: I had a day like that with the weather yesterday. Sun, wind, fab, washing out! It'd been out 10 mins when the heavens opened. OK, brought it in, some in the dryer, most on the heated airer, and it was sunny and windy for the rest of the day. I did manage to get some stuff out later, but it was still damp when I brought it in (just before it pissed it down again!)

I've stuck stuff on the line just now, as it's been glorious all morning. Grey clouds to the south, east and west... But sod it, the stuff's out anyway :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

Im going to scream, the suns just come back out.


----------



## lynnikins

im not daring to put my washing out today the clouds are changing too much lol the nappies will have to dry indoors


----------



## Eala

lozzy21 said:


> Im going to scream, the suns just come back out.

I swear the gods of weather laugh at us :( :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Eala, Met office says rain at 7pm tonight :lol:


----------



## Eala

Aah, washing will be in by then, thanks Kaz :)

I'm getting in a pickle over childcare forms and all this malarkey. I bloody hate form-filling! And then I realised that I can't do anything till I get my bleeding tax credits letter of award thing, which apparently may not be here till 30th of June! Well fan-bleeping-tastic!

:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## JellyBeann

Eala, that sucks!!

I've got my nappies out on the line, it's piddled down twice already, so Im risking it, but as they're pockets, they dry quite quick, so I'm hoping they're gonner dry and teh weather holds off!! 

I went to the doctors today, after 4 weeks of feeling like crap I thought I better go, adn I have a viral infection! The doctor said _take 2 paracetamol, but no more than 8 in 24 hours_ well, duhh! I could have prescribed that to myself!


----------



## Eala

I suppose there wasn't really anything else he could do, darn viruses. Virii? Pass :rofl:

I hope you manage to get rid of it soon, viruses/virii/whatever suck :(


----------



## JellyBeann

Eala said:


> I suppose there wasn't really anything else he could do, darn viruses. Virii? Pass :rofl:
> 
> I hope you manage to get rid of it soon, viruses/virii/whatever suck :(

I'm gonner go with viruses! I think Virii sounds wrong haah!!

Thanks hun, I hope it passes too, it's my cousin's hen night tonight and I'm feeling like crap! I'm going out for half the night, to the meal, then I'm coming home! I feel bad, as it's her hen night, but I cant hack staying out for too long! It suuuuuuckss!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

ahh i sympathise on the form filling, im doing the same myself!


----------



## Jetters

Call them up, you can do it on the phone and it just takes 5 mins :D


Poor Jellybean, me and K both had viral infections last week and it was awful. Get well soon xx



WE FOUND A HOUSE TODAY :happydance: I am soooooooooooooooo excited. It's a 2 bed semi detached cottage, on a little country lane- for less than i'm paying now for a 1 bed flat on the second floor in a housing estate :dohh:

ROLL ON JULY 1ST :D


----------



## mandarhino

congrats Jetters that sounds fab. Nothing like getting a bit out of London eh?


----------



## Eala

I did call the Tax Credits people, and got greeted with an automated message that if I was calling about the renewal package thing, they were still being sent out between now and 30th June. I went through to wait in the queue to speak to someone to see if I could get it any sooner, and 15 minutes later I was still waiting :dohh:


----------



## sausages

Tax credits are a chuffing nightmare! We apparently overpaid somehow late last year and so we haven't been getting anything since January and won't until June now. Great. We didn't get loads, but it helped. It was their blummin eff up that got us overpaying anyway!!! RAR!


----------



## mummyclo

How annoying! They are always funny with me....the bloke said he won't change ours for this year even tho i will be getting no wages at all! That can't be right! I need the money now :(


----------



## mommy43

congrats jetters bet u cant wait for july :)


----------



## Eala

Yay Jetters, that's fab news :dance: (sorry, was still mad at the TC people last post :blush:)

I try not to say too much about HMRC, given that I used to work for them :blush: And some of my friends still do, albeit in PAYE / SA rather than tax credits. One of my best mates does work in tax credits, but she's in an accounts office rather than a call centre. She mostly deals with chasing up people who are claiming for their 7th and 8th children, "Biscuit" and "Teapot" :dohh:


----------



## lozzy21

I sent all my tax credit stuff off 10 weeks ago, rang up yesterday to see that was going on and they couldent find anything on the system


----------



## Eala

Probably find they have something like a 12 week mail backlog. Used to happen all the time in PAYE.


----------



## sausages

Jetters, congratulations on finding a new home!! How exciting!! I love fantasising about moving.


----------



## Eala

I'm looking forward to moving away, whenever we do, but not the actual moving itself :rofl: I've already told my husband that it doesn't matter what it costs, next time I'm paying a company to pack and move us! The stress last time was unbelievable :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

I wish I could afford that!! Mind you i'm a bit of a freak, I love organising stuff and packing and unpacking, as stressful as it is!


----------



## wannabewillow

Jetters said:


> Call them up, you can do it on the phone and it just takes 5 mins :D
> 
> 
> Poor Jellybean, me and K both had viral infections last week and it was awful. Get well soon xx
> 
> 
> 
> WE FOUND A HOUSE TODAY :happydance: I am soooooooooooooooo excited. It's a 2 bed semi detached cottage, on a little country lane- for less than i'm paying now for a 1 bed flat on the second floor in a housing estate :dohh:
> 
> ROLL ON JULY 1ST :D


Ooooohhhhh, where where where? Is it close to the campus? I'm jealous! Congratulations though honey! Xxxx


----------



## Jetters

Yeah- on a little country lane coming off College Lane!! (Shame i'm at the DH campus really :rofl:) Still easily walkable though! xx


----------



## Jetters

Aaaaaaaaaaages ago, I made a mahoosive batch of veggie spag bol (well, just the bol lol) and put them into freezer bags and froze them. I used tons of veg I got cheap at the market and I remember merrily throwing in bits of this, bits of that, handful of this, squirt of that... god knows what I did but it is DELICIOUS!!!!!!!!!!! I'm gutted there's only one bag left! I couldn't make it this yummy on purpose if you paid me :rofl:


----------



## Eala

You need to have a glass (or two) of wine to help the creative juices flow ;) Then just chuck loads of things in a pot again :rofl:

I'm a bit like that :blush: If I'm just throwing things in, picking whatever seems like a good idea, 9 times out of 10 it turns out nice. If I try to religiously follow a recipe, it's almost always a disaster :rofl:


----------



## modo

I do that too :) I guess what I do is follow recipes and improvise. I am unfortunately and embarrassingly a very picky eater (it's why we did BLW with Bobby) and I am forever modifying recipes around the many foods I dislike :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm epic at spag bol, I don't ever follow a recipe, adn with herbs, I just chuck handfulls in, it works a treat!


----------



## iam..

Hi I am new to this forum. I just wanted to say Hi and that we use and LOVE Cloth nappies. I look forward to chatting with you all.


----------



## veganmum2be

hello iam :)

i love spag bol too, and chilli, i just buy whatevers cheap and add loads of spice cos i love spicy food lol! i could do with making a massive batch actually as i have no freezer meals stashed!


----------



## sausages

I had the most amazing veggie lasagne at my friends house the other day. I thought it was some special vegetarian recipe but nope. Was just dolmio jars with loads of random veg in! Tastier than any meat lasagne i've ever had! Can't wait to try it out myself now i have the "recipe". :lol: I always cook loads more than we need when it's stuff like chilli or spag bol. I put some in pots for DD to take to nursery and the rest does us another nights tea. Saves money! 

We definitely need to do more veggie teas to save money. Cheaper than buying meat for 7 days a week! So if anyone knows of any ideas that aren't all arty farty fannying about with veg no one's heard of i'd be glad to know them. :)

Welcome iam! :D Put your feet up and have a brew. Which nappies do you use? x


----------



## veganmum2be

vegweb.com
thats where i get most of my recipies i like it cos its user submitted and you can search the categories for higest rating etc there are some weird ones with stuff nobody normal has heard of, but most are alright :)


----------



## discoclare

Hi Iam and welcome.
Last night it was my friend's baby shower and I did one of those games where you taste the baby food (jar stuff) and guess the flavour. Well one of them was "My first bolognase" and man did it taste nothing like bolognase. Of the 11 people there nobody guessed correctly and only a couple of people even guessed something with beef in! I think beef strogonoff was the nearest guess!


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Iam. 

Bleurgh discoclare. We're raising M as a fishatarian as DH doesn't eat meat. Meat baby food jars look very rank so good thing we gave them a miss. 

I've got some good veg recipes off the post punk kitchen forum. veganmum dont know if you use it? it is for vegans. I'm not but didn't use to be able to eat dairy/eggs so found the recipes very handy.


----------



## veganmum2be

oh no, not seen that, i have a set of cookbooks though and i'm sure the lady who wrote them mentioned 'post punk kitchen' i'm going to check it out now!


----------



## lozzy21

Mmmm did you have to mention chilli, i make a mean chilli.


----------



## mandarhino

veganmum2be said:


> oh no, not seen that, i have a set of cookbooks though and i'm sure the lady who wrote them mentioned 'post punk kitchen' i'm going to check it out now!

Yes if it is Isa can't remember her last name - that's her forum. She also does a blog connected to it.


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah it is her isa chandra :D cant believe i haven't checked out the website before now, love the blog and the forums! thanks for the tip!


----------



## mandarhino

veganmum - not to make you jealous or anything but guess what I have in my neighbourhood... Ms Cupcake, an all vegan cupcake + other baked goods shop. 

DH loves their cupcakes, as they do gluten free ones and he can't eat gluten or dairy. They are very tasty even though I'm a bit over cupcake icing. Just too much of it.


----------



## evewidow

we dont eat much vegetarian stuff as dh is a man that likes his red meat and potatoes too much!! but we do love mushroom stroganoff and veggie curries - they are both easy to make, i was a veggie for most of my teenage year so i quite like eating veggie stuff tbh.


----------



## Lliena

Evening ladies, been away since wed camping at a festival but back now and tired! Pizza is on order then a shower and sleep I think! Hope you lot are all ok! :)


----------



## mandarhino

I'm very impressed at how often you go camping & traveling with a baby and school age child Lilena. I managed a trip to Ikea today and felt proud of myself for getting out unscathed. 

Haven't managed to do any of the work I brought home with me to do over the weekend but nevermind...


----------



## Jetters

^ me too G!!!!!!!! 

Welcome back Lliena :hugs: xx


----------



## veganmum2be

mandarhino said:


> veganmum - not to make you jealous or anything but guess what I have in my neighbourhood... Ms Cupcake, an all vegan cupcake + other baked goods shop.
> 
> DH loves their cupcakes, as they do gluten free ones and he can't eat gluten or dairy. They are very tasty even though I'm a bit over cupcake icing. Just too much of it.

haha i am very jealous, there is nothing remotely vegan here, not even a vegan restraunt, nearest is york! however i have mastered amazing cupcake making thanks to isa's book 'vegan cupcakes take over the world' :lol: so i'm not deprived but i actually have to be bothered to make them myself :haha:
i wish i lived in london, i hate the place but love the place as its so good for vegan living!


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> I'm very impressed at how often you go camping & traveling with a baby and school age child Lilena. I managed a trip to Ikea today and felt proud of myself for getting out unscathed.
> 
> Haven't managed to do any of the work I brought home with me to do over the weekend but nevermind...


It's hard and a completely diff experience with the girls there but it was fun :D My back isn't happy after sleeping on an airbed for 4 nights though, well looking forward to my bed tonight :D


----------



## Eala

Glad you had a good time, Lliena. Hope your back is feeling better now! :D

I'm on hold to my health insurance company :coffee: Sooooo boring.


----------



## Lliena

Feeling much better today and refreshed, I have mega munchies though haha! Took Avalon to be weighed and she is 21 lb 7oz now at 9 months :)


----------



## mandarhino

I should be finishing proofing a report as I didn't manage to get it done today. Instead I am planning my new WN hooded towel. I am holding out for the new poncho style towel and I don't know why they haven't listed it on their website yet. 

DH did the nappies today which was very nice of him. Unfortunately he didn't separate the nappies (pockets, AI2s) after the rinse cycle. Ah well they seem clean enough. 

Lilena - Avalon seems a nice healthy weight. 

I just looked at M's red book and she was 20 lbs, 15 ozs by 35 weeks (8 months) but didn't hit 21 lbs + till just before her first birthday. It was around 9 months that her growth tailed off rapidly caused by a combo of teething and various illnesses. She's still only around 25lbs ish, 1.5 weeks before her 2nd birthday. 

I was looking at old photos of her yesterday and watching various videos. I'm not always noticing the passing of time but boy does her face look more defined now compared to around her first birthday. She's turning into a proper little girl. :cry:


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Lilena - Avalon seems a nice healthy weight.
> 
> I just looked at M's red book and she was 20 lbs, 15 ozs by 35 weeks (8 months) but didn't hit 21 lbs + till just before her first birthday. It was around 9 months that her growth tailed off rapidly caused by a combo of teething and various illnesses. She's still only around 25lbs ish, 1.5 weeks before her 2nd birthday.
> 
> I was looking at old photos of her yesterday and watching various videos. I'm not always noticing the passing of time but boy does her face look more defined now compared to around her first birthday. She's turning into a proper little girl. :cry:

Aw don't be sad hun, but i know what you mean I look at Avalon and the change in her in just these 9 months astounds me.And also makes me a little bit sad that they grow up so fast. It did the first time round with Ffion too, I sometimes think if if only they could stay small forever but then I think no actually it amazes me seeing them grow and change every day and I wouldn't miss any of it for the world :)


----------



## lozzy21

veganmum2be said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> veganmum - not to make you jealous or anything but guess what I have in my neighbourhood... Ms Cupcake, an all vegan cupcake + other baked goods shop.
> 
> DH loves their cupcakes, as they do gluten free ones and he can't eat gluten or dairy. They are very tasty even though I'm a bit over cupcake icing. Just too much of it.
> 
> haha i am very jealous, there is nothing remotely vegan here, not even a vegan restraunt, nearest is york! however i have mastered amazing cupcake making thanks to isa's book 'vegan cupcakes take over the world' :lol: so i'm not deprived but i actually have to be bothered to make them myself :haha:
> i wish i lived in london, i hate the place but love the place as its so good for vegan living!Click to expand...

I agree, your cupcakes are better than sex.


----------



## veganmum2be

:lol: :blush:

i'll make some more next time we do a pic nic type thing :D
&i'll bring the book tomorrow so anyone that wants to photocopy a recipe can x


----------



## lozzy21

Oooo please, i want to pinch the carrot cake one.

Andrew came out with a corker when i was telling him about your cakes.

"You need to try some vegan cakes, there amazing"

"I dont want to eat vegan cakes, there naff"

"Why are they naff?"

"cos theres no meat in them"

What a looser :dohh:


----------



## veganmum2be

:rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> Oooo please, i want to pinch the carrot cake one.
> 
> Andrew came out with a corker when i was telling him about your cakes.
> 
> "You need to try some vegan cakes, there amazing"
> 
> "I dont want to eat vegan cakes, there naff"
> 
> "Why are they naff?"
> 
> "cos theres no meat in them"
> 
> What a looser :dohh:

haha!! That's like something I'd say lol!

I once said to DH

(DH starts)

"ooh, lets get this steak, it's reduced, and we can have that for tea tonight, I'll make a curry"

"are you sure? Is it the right kind of meat?"

:dohh:

He looked at me like my head had fallen off lol!


----------



## Elphaba

lozzy21 said:


> Oooo please, i want to pinch the carrot cake one.
> 
> Andrew came out with a corker when i was telling him about your cakes.
> 
> "You need to try some vegan cakes, there amazing"
> 
> "I dont want to eat vegan cakes, there naff"
> 
> "Why are they naff?"
> 
> "cos theres no meat in them"
> 
> What a looser :dohh:

Silly boy!

Bet your vegan cakes are ace, veganmum! The only chocolate cake I ever make is a vegan one and no-one has ever found it 'lacking'.


----------



## sausages

Forgive me for being completely dim, but what do you use instead of eggs in vegan baking?


----------



## JellyBeann

sausages said:


> Forgive me for being completely dim, but what do you use instead of eggs in vegan baking?

 
I always wonder this too! Because everything else is so easily replaced, but eggs aren't iugwim?


----------



## xerinx

I know that you can use coke or lemonade in cake mixes instead of oil and eggs ( i eat low calorie food and this helps me with the sweet tooth!!)


----------



## lynnikins

mmm lemonade scones mmmm


----------



## lozzy21

Iv borrowed her book 2 mins and ill tell you.


----------



## lozzy21

Basic cakes

Flour. apple cider vinegar, soy milk, cornstarch,baking powder, baking soda, salt, oil, sugar, vanilla extract


----------



## Elphaba

My recipe uses vegetable oil too.

Lemonade sounds interesting though!


----------



## xerinx

Heres a quick recipe for you guys! Its using a pre bought cake mix tho but you can obviously use actuall ingriedients! https://recipes.sparkpeople.com/recipe-detail.asp?recipe=41811


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah you can use loads of things
for more dense cakes you can use malt extract or applesauce

i tend to stick with veg oil in cakes cos i like the lightness.

i have never heard of coke/lemonade, that sounds brill, going to try with lemonade out of pure curiosity sometime! :D


----------



## xerinx

They say use dark pop (coke, dandelion and burdock ect) for chocolate cakes and then light pop (lemonade, cream soda ect) for plain cakes. Can use any soda except diet versions. Ive made an orange and chocolate cake before using a choc cake recipe and substituting oil,eggs and water for fanta.. tasted amazing!! It makes the cakes nice and fluffy and not stodgy at all!


----------



## mandarhino

egg replacer that you buy in a packet is potato starch. Works great.


----------



## JellyBeann

My mum's made cake with coke a few times, and it turns the cake really fudgy, it's really nommy!


----------



## discoclare

Blimey this all sounds yummy. It's the new natural parenting baking thread!

All that's in my fridge at the mo is a bottle of wine, some fruit and poo :haha:(my DD is ill and I've taken a stool sample for work).


----------



## lozzy21

Id kill for some wine right now.


----------



## JellyBeann

I just tipped half a bottle of stale wine down the sink :sick: smelled of vinegar! I don't drink at all, but MIL brought it over!


----------



## lozzy21

Yey my sash in complete!


----------



## JellyBeann

Yay!! I want this

https://www.fill-your-pants.com/complete-nappy-kits/bumgenius-organic-pack.html

Just because it's 20% off, and I need about another 15/20 nappies, as I only really have 17 I can use day to day, the rest are XS/S sized!


----------



## mummyclo

Stop talking about cakes! Im on a diet! :cry:


----------



## JellyBeann

mummyclo said:


> Stop talking about cakes! Im on a diet! :cry:

mmm...lettuce!


----------



## lynnikins

mmm cake lol, gotta make the cupcakes tomorrow i mustnt forget lol im always picking at stuff so need something proper to eat lol


----------



## Elphaba

DH has finally said out loud to me today that he hates cloth! He makes some comment virtually every time he changes a cloth nappy - or so it feels - so I said this morning (after he'd changed a pooey disposable and was attempting to put a cloth one on but the liner kept bunching up) "why do yo uhave to moan every time you touch a cloth nappy" and he said "because I f***ing hate them!"

I asked him why when he seemed enthusiastic initially. He said I had told him that the disposable liner will catch all the poo and it doesn't and it's gross.

Now I do get his point. The liners don't seem to catch everything by a long chalk and your still trying to get half of it off the nappy (we use a combo of fleece and disposable liners but most of it still seems to gather in the side by the elastic/edge of the nappy). Especially as Xavier is currently pooing every nappy (and with weaning you never quite know what you're going to be faced with!).

Sorry, just having a moan. He has said he is gradually getting used to them and I think he will continue to try with Flips (we can wrap the liner around the insert fully so at least any poo that escapes will only go on the wrap and not the actually cloth bit.

I don't know why, but - whilst I kind of agree with him on the 'gross' factor - I kind of took it really personally that he doesn't like them. I was just so excited about the choice to use them. I thought he would be a lot more on board as he is very environmentally inclined especially when it comes to recycling etc (he'll keep bags of tetra pak stuff hanging around for months even though it's bl00dy annoying just because he'd rather hang onto it for six months until he can be bothered to go to the nearest recycling point for them - 10 miles away - than chuck them).


----------



## Eala

Awww... Maybe he's having a particularly bad day today? If you can hang on for another couple of months, you will find that poo gets easier. Although we very rarely have the "log poos" which roll off, but that's because Roo tends to immediately sit down after she poos :dohh: But even with that said, it's still just a case of letting the liner roll off the nappy into the loo!

I'm so tired this morning :coffee: Had seriously odd dreams, which made me wake up incredibly confused, so I'm still a bit at sixes and sevens with myself! I found out yesterday that I need surgery to fix a problem with my nose and sinuses. It's not a major op, but it is a general anaesthetic, yadda yadda... I think my brain was obviously playing about a bit, as when I woke up this morning I was confused that I wasn't in hospital waking up from my anaesthetic :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

the poos do get better if ur quick you can catch them in time that they dont sit in it and smear it everywhere lol my fleece liners are cut really big so cover most of the inside of the nappy in fact alot i have to tuck the sides in once ive got the nappy on and that really does help alot


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks girls! Nappy change time is a bit fraught at the moment anyway as Xavier just does not want to stay even vaguely still and will rarely stay on his back during change time, which even harder when you have a poo to deal with - which is pretty much every nappy.

I do try to catch it as soon as he has done it, but I don't always realise (I need to do the sniff test more often!) as he doesn't do his 'poo face' always these days. I think perhaps the times it doesn't get caught as soon are likely to be the times that DH is around - e.g. if we're coming back in the car from being out at the weekend or on that first nappy of the day where he's pooed before getting up (though that's always a sposie so he can't moan about that).

We're not really getting solid poos yet as Xavier still eats very very little. The poos are still fairly runny but just have 'bits' in depending on what he's had!


----------



## lozzy21

My OH will use sposies over cloth unless im there, i think hes scared hes going to put them on wrong.


----------



## Elphaba

He's fine with Flips as I tell him which poppers we use and it's fine whereas velcro is obviously more of a judgement call. 

Mind you he can't moan. I had to deal with the worst nappy yesterday on my own. After changing his bum with ten minutes of wriggling and wrestling, I finally got him into a WNOS. Obviously didn't do a great job though as ten mins later, he was in his highchair having his lunch and he did a poo. When I went to deal with it, about 10% was on the liners, 50% all over the nappy and the remaing 40% all over the seat of his highchair :rofl: :sick:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv found she wiggles less when i change her on my knee. Only problem is she tryes to kick the wipes box over


----------



## Jetters

WNs leak poo every time for me. At one point I had 20 of them but had to admit defeat. The poo just squishes out of the sides! 

Elphaba, if it's the poo that's driving him barmy, could you do a chore swap? So, if he changes a poo nappy, tell him to just do the nappy back up and stick it in a nappy bag, and you wash it out later. In return, he has to do another chore. :D


----------



## Elphaba

Jetters said:


> WNs leak poo every time for me. At one point I had 20 of them but had to admit defeat. The poo just squishes out of the sides!
> 
> Elphaba, if it's the poo that's driving him barmy, could you do a chore swap? So, if he changes a poo nappy, tell him to just do the nappy back up and stick it in a nappy bag, and you wash it out later. In return, he has to do another chore. :D

Not a bad idea. I think he has more patience trying to get the new nappy on than me so maybe we could agree that I'll clean the dirty one whilst he cleans Xavier and gets the new nappy on.

Re WNs, I think this might actually be the first time we've had a poo in it. We only have one WN (another preloved on the way though). They are so pretty but def not as reliable as our other nappies so I wouldn't really use them out and about like Flips etc.


----------



## Mel+Bump

FOB hates reusable nappies. He only uses them because he doesn't want to buy disposables! Im the only person who does a nappy wash, I just tell people, even fob, to just put the nappy straight into the nappy bag/bucket and Ill deal with it at wash day. 

It baffles me how at ease I am with poo now.


----------



## lynnikins

my OH wont clean a poop nappy , he will change it but he wont deal with it lol thats always my job


----------



## Elphaba

Mel+Bump said:


> FOB hates reusable nappies. He only uses them because he doesn't want to buy disposables! Im the only person who does a nappy wash, I just tell people, even fob, to just put the nappy straight into the nappy bag/bucket and Ill deal with it at wash day.
> 
> It baffles me how at ease I am with poo now.




lynnikins said:


> my OH wont clean a poop nappy , he will change it but he wont deal with it lol thats always my job

Ok, maybe I shouldn't grumble then. DH will clean it, he just moans about it :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i need a second nappy bucket for those days when i go out and need to do all the nappies when i get home lol

your LO will have firmer poos as he starts to eat more things other than fruit and vege hun


----------



## Cloberella

My OH is fine with them now, mainly because they save money; I bet there's a few grumbles when it comes to weaning though!

We were walking along the street today and I said to him that we'd be able to use the nappies on any future kids we have. He said "But won't there be new pretty ones about by that time? That you'll want" and I said that if we had a girl I'd probably buy a few pink ultra girly ones and he goes;

"Yeah but they'll have amazing nappies by then, maybe even hover nappies that fly"

I worry for his sanity sometimes.


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: that's the sort of thing my OH comes out with :rofl:


K is OBSESSED with Bruno Mars's "The Lazy Song" :rofl: I thought the novelty would have worn off by now but it hasn't, he LOVES it! It's hysterical- he can be having a full blown meltdown, hear the first few seconds of the song and will instantly be smiling his face off, dancing and nodding his head like the video :rofl: :cloud9:


----------



## Cloberella

Jetters said:


> :rofl: that's the sort of thing my OH comes out with :rofl:
> 
> 
> K is OBSESSED with Bruno Mars's "The Lazy Song" :rofl: I thought the novelty would have worn off by now but it hasn't, he LOVES it! It's hysterical- he can be having a full blown meltdown, hear the first few seconds of the song and will instantly be smiling his face off, dancing and nodding his head like the video :rofl: :cloud9:

Aww that's so cute! Reminds me of this video

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9SSL6IydpM&feature=related


----------



## Lliena

That is too cute ^ and I would love to see K nodding along to Bruno Mars :D

Today we have been to Ikea to get some bits and bobs and also to have a general look around for things we might need for our new house. Yep thats right our new house :happydance: My DH's mum bless her heart is going to help us with a deposit on a place so we can get a mortgage and finally have a home of our own. Im sooo freaking excited and happy I can't wait till we have a place to call ours and it to be decorated exactly how we want etc :D :D It might be 6 months/year untill we get somewhere but konwing it's on the horizon is just enough right now :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

PMSL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: that's EXACTLY what K does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I gotta get it on video when his dads here this weekend!


----------



## Jetters

OMG LLiena that is SO amazing!!!!!! Such exciting times for you right now!!!!!!!!!!!xxx


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> OMG LLiena that is SO amazing!!!!!! Such exciting times for you right now!!!!!!!!!!!xxx

I know it's all coming together isn't it? Im very lucky, a few years ago I never in a million years dreamed my life could/would be this good but its happening. And it's mainly down to my DH, I really do totally and utterly love him with every bit of my soul :cloud9:

Sorry I'll stop being soppy now :haha:


----------



## Jetters

:cloud9: it's lovely! i'm soooooo happy for you (and it gives me hope :lol:) xx


----------



## Elphaba

lynnikins said:


> lol i need a second nappy bucket for those days when i go out and need to do all the nappies when i get home lol
> 
> your LO will have firmer poos as he starts to eat more things other than fruit and vege hun

He's already eating a pretty full range of foods - just only in very small quantities (unlike milk which he still has 900ml-1L a day).


----------



## Eala

Awww Lliena that's utterly fantastic news :) I'm really happy for you :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

That's great news Lilena! Very happy for you. 

I wish my MIL would come through with a deposit for us. We've got a big one already but London is just so damn expensive.


----------



## lynnikins

great news Lilena

i wish my MIL had that kind of money , my FIL does but would be awful to have the kind of relationship with if you know what i mean lol


----------



## Lliena

She is only able to help because James dad passed away a few weeks ago,and left some money behind and we will pay her back asap. We would much rather he was still here but im sure he is happy wherever he is now and he will be pleased we are going to be ok :)


----------



## lozzy21

Heard the biggest load of shit today, aparently i dont fit into the "natural parenting" remit because we use a dummy :growlmad:


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> Heard the biggest load of shit today, aparently i dont fit into the "natural parenting" remit because we use a dummy :growlmad:

eh? Where'd you hear that?


----------



## lozzy21

Some silly mare i went to school with. Dident like her then ether.


----------



## Jetters

^ she sounds like a twat. :hugs:



Fluffers, I need advice! :cry:

I bought two sets of nappies over a month ago (from seperate sellers) on CNT. Neither has turned up- one lot cost me £55, the other £40. I live in a block of flats and the post here isn't massively reliable, we've had problems with post being stolen (thanks to stupid posties who keep leaving parcels in our communal hallways, despite being repeatedly told not to). I've had 4 parcels in total go missing in the last year I think- not a lot considering i've had about 250 parcels :lol:.

Anyway, both of these sellers are raging at me and refusing refunds and neither sent recorded. I feel really bad because it was most likely the RMs fault not theirs, but non the less I don't have the nappies and I don't have the money!!!! Both sets of nappies were newborn/smalls that I bought for the stash i'm building for my friend R. Both are being SO awkward, i've waited 4 and 5 weeks now and i'm getting pretty pissed off. Should I just go straight to paypal?


----------



## Eala

Tell her to stick a dummy in it :haha:

The more I think about it, the more I hate the term "natural parent", because it seems to create this "box" which has such specific inclusion and exclusion criteria.

Is Niamh happier with a dummy? Are you? Then it's all good, and the silly mare can take her nose and stick it somewhere else. Maybe up a sewage pipe, as she obviously loves talking and stirring crap...


----------



## Eala

Jetters - yes, go to Paypal. It's absolutely rotten luck for all concerned, but it's also their problem, not yours. (Brutal, but true). As the recipient, you can't go to Royal Mail and make a claim for stuff, it has to be done from their end.

Only other thing I can suggest is phoning up your local sorting office and make sure there aren't any parcels lying around for you (has happened to us before)


----------



## lozzy21

Shes happy with a dummy, if she wasent i wouldent use it, Am i happy with it? Well if you ask me a 5am when shes woken up because shes stired and realised shes lost it, The answer will be a no lol.

The way i see it if we were still BF and she needed settling she would get booby, well she wouldent have booby so a dummy it is.


----------



## Jetters

We went there today (to pick up my BG V4s :happydance:) so definitely not there. One of the sellers just said to me that she doesn't have proof of postage because I didn't ask for recorded delivery so she won't be giving me a refund... grrr.


----------



## Eala

lozzy21 said:


> Shes happy with a dummy, if she wasent i wouldent use it, Am i happy with it? Well if you ask me a 5am when shes woken up because shes stired and realised shes lost it, The answer will be a no lol.
> 
> The way i see it if we were still BF and she needed settling she would get booby, well she wouldent have booby so a dummy it is.

Sorry, my questions were rhetorical, I wasn't actually asking you to justify using it :blush: My point was that obviously Niamh is happier with a dummy, otherwise, as you said, you wouldn't be using it.

Roo had a dummy for about 2 and a half months, (maybe 3, I forget), after me swearing I'd never use one. It was the difference between her screaming for 45 minutes out of sheer exhaustion, or falling asleep in 30 seconds.


----------



## lozzy21

Jetters i would contact paypal, it may not be the sellers fault but i was sending anything of value id insist sending recorded delivery.


----------



## mummyclo

Hmmmm, that sounds strange..... i ALWAYS get proof of posting. Just go to paypal and also get the lady who sent recorded to get in touch with royal mail as it should be guaranteed to get to you. Thats rubbish about your parcels though :(
x


----------



## Jetters

Yeah whenever I sell stuff over £20 I just send recorded. I've sent over £100 parcels and only had one not turn up- luckily I sent it recorded so I got my money back from RM fairly hassle free.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Yeah whenever I sell stuff over £20 I just send recorded. I've sent over £100 parcels and only had one not turn up- luckily I sent it recorded so I got my money back from RM fairly hassle free.

The sellers fault for not getting proof of posting then hun, I always get proof even if its for one nappy im sending. The postoffice only do if you ask though. I would go straight to paypal now 5 weeks is well long enough to wait :)


----------



## veganmum2be

yasmin go straight to paypal, but i think you migght be too late there is a 40 day limit i think :(


----------



## Jetters

Oh mannnnnnnnnn!


----------



## modo

Jetters sorry to hear about that :( :hugs: I had two packages that didn't turn up and I gave refunds after one week/ten days.


----------



## modo

Half price off Flip covers on baba me in moonbeam and zinnia. Limit of 3 per person :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Yea thanks to NuKe I just ended up on babame buying 4 NB BGs!!! Damn you Linds!!!! Can't wait for them to arrive though!!


----------



## c.m.c

i bought 2 zinna covers and a BG AIO !!!!! i dont even need them but hey why not

thanks guys for the good offers!!!


----------



## veganmum2be

ah wish they were on all the flip covers not just the two!

i hate my stash, its just so random i think i have at least one of everything and i pick faults with each and every one, the only thing i cant...or couldn't fault were my flips but the leg elastic has gone on them. tempted to sell everything and buy a full set of flips but i'll probably be too lazy to get round the selling them all so will just have to put up with them.
i am soooooo not cloth happy at the moment though.
not liking weaning poop either :sick:

:(


----------



## lozzy21

I like weaning poo, it just rolls off the liner:haha:


----------



## discoclare

lozzy21 said:


> I like weaning poo, it just rolls off the liner:haha:

Me too! We are still dealing with diarrhoea here due to Rotavirus at the moment (day 5 now) though so having a tough time with poo. Good thing I have so many nappies!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh yuck discoclare, hope you're all on the mend soon. We had something similar in January and I was very glad for my enormous stash at the time. 

Hope you get the packages sorted Jetters. I always get proof of postage for this reason. 

Think I'm going to go to the Aquarium today with M. I've been meaning to take her for ages and being out of the house means I won't do any work, work during the quiet moments.


----------



## Cloberella

mandarhino said:


> Oh yuck discoclare, hope you're all on the mend soon. We had something similar in January and I was very glad for my enormous stash at the time.
> 
> Hope you get the packages sorted Jetters. I always get proof of postage for this reason.
> 
> Think I'm going to go to the Aquarium today with M. I've been meaning to take her for ages and being out of the house means I won't do any work, work during the quiet moments.

Ohh that sounds fun, I can't wait to do things like that with Gabe!

We're off to the big musical nappucino today, I've been looking forward to it for ages :rofl: I'm hoping to pick up a few bargins, and I've heard there's a goody bag so fingers crossed I gte some freebies!


----------



## jen1604

Ooh fingers crossed for freebies!! 

You'll have to let us know what you get. :)


----------



## Elphaba

Enjoy the aquarium, Mandarhino! We went with our NCT friends on Monday and Xavier LOVED it!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hey guys, i am needing to do a strip wash I think, how do I do one?


----------



## lynnikins

hey ladies,im sooooooooooooo tired and soooooooooooooo fed up with my toddler, hes driving me up the walls not listening, his new thing is pulling the keyboard keys off the laptop when i lock it so he cant access it


----------



## JellyBeann

I've just had to buy some extra fleece and towel inserts...I'm down to 5 of each...I have no idea where they've gone! Ordered off ebay, so they should be here middle of next week!


----------



## Cloberella

Nappucino was fun, but the only freebie we got was a bib hahaha!

We had a free photoshoot though, and he had his picture taken in his new Clementine flip nappy :) I can't wait to see how they've turned out!


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I want to order some BG Organics lol, I've looked at them online, and they are bloody gorgeous haha!


----------



## Eala

Organics rock, I have to admit that I am loving them :blush: Not as cute as my Bambootys, but they will last her till she is potty trained. Which I guess is the important thing :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I am obsessively in love with bg organics, they are my dream nappy, they never ever leaked and I wouldn't change anything about them! I had 25 artist prints. I've only sold them cos I couldnt get them dry without my heated airer on (and it's too hot to have it on now throughout the summer). After I move i'm gonna buy them again cos i'll have a garden to dry them in!


----------



## JellyBeann

Jetters said:


> I am obsessively in love with bg organics, they are my dream nappy, they never ever leaked and I wouldn't change anything about them! I had 25 artist prints. I've only sold them cos I couldnt get them dry without my heated airer on (and it's too hot to have it on now throughout the summer). After I move i'm gonna buy them again cos i'll have a garden to dry them in!

Aww...I think I'm going to get some for sure, I dunno how many though lol!! We seem to get on really well with almost any nappy!! Although I've sort of unintentionally retired his motherease...must get them back out again, I love them as a house nappy!


----------



## mandarhino

I am so tired. The aquarium was good but she just charged about everywhere and I kept losing her in the crowds. Still she enjoyed the fish and the penguins. Bus ride home was horrific though as she missed her nap. :cry:

I haven't slept in past 5:15am any day this week and work has been manic. Least I'm off most of next week.


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: yay for the time off work, boo for the lack of sleep


----------



## Eala

Hope you manage to catch up on some sleep next week, Manda :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

:hugs: Mandarhino. The toddlerhood of M seems very exhausting. I am dreading it to be honest. xx


----------



## mandarhino

Yeah toddlerhood is exhausting so far. I was moaning to my boss today that I'm better at negotiating / arguing with industry in my job than I am with M when I've got up at 5am. Least company representatives are logical. She moves from angel child & chatting happily to screaming fit in 10 seconds flat. 

But apparently not all of them are like this so you may be lucky. My mother is taking perverse pleasure in M's behaviour because I was the toddler from hell and she views this as payback.


----------



## lucy_x

Iv just made my first cloth nappy, And its lush!

Only took about an hour, and its really gorgeous. the stitching went like a charm.
Will take pics once its dry etc cause im getting it ready for wearing!. 

Im so pleased, and it was super easy. Im going to make a whole stash for myself over the next few weeks, I have an embroidery machine (i make and sell baby blankets!) so can even embroider my own nappies with some lovely designs!... Which i will do next time i make one :) I couldnt justify the cost of a WN while we are so poor (and the fact i can actually do my own designs lol)

Next one im making is a baby pink minkee dimple and pink giraffe minkee with a giraffe embroidered on the back :) Cant wait to get started!....


----------



## JellyBeann

lucy_x said:


> Iv just made my first cloth nappy, And its lush!
> 
> Only took about an hour, and its really gorgeous. the stitching went like a charm.
> Will take pics once its dry etc cause im getting it ready for wearing!.
> 
> Im so pleased, and it was super easy. Im going to make a whole stash for myself over the next few weeks, I have an embroidery machine (i make and sell baby blankets!) so *can even embroider my own nappies* with some lovely designs!... Which i will do next time i make one :) I couldnt justify the cost of a WN while we are so poor (and the fact i can actually do my own designs lol)
> 
> Next one im making is a baby pink minkee dimple and pink giraffe minkee with a giraffe embroidered on the back :) Cant wait to get started!....

When you get really good at them I might get you to make me one!! LOL!


----------



## fluffpuffin

wow,lucy, that is amazing. do you make pockets or fitted nappies?


----------



## lucy_x

Im making pockets atm. but will defo be giving fitteds a try.
Still in the practising stages but not bad for a first time maker 
x x


----------



## modo

It's Bobbys birthday tomorrow :happydance: I can't believe how much he has grown up :cloud9:


So relieved that baba me's offer isn't something I am interested in!


----------



## Eala

Aww, Happy Birthday Bobby for tomorrow!!! :D


----------



## Lliena

Happy Birthday Bobby :D


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies :flower: quick question hope you dont mind me asking here instead of starting a brand new thread-I just got my 3 new itti bitty tutto's in the mail and of course I am eager to use them. I know I need to prep the inserts but it seems so wasteful to wash them 4 times all on their own. They have bamboo in them so have natural oils I need to get rid of any quicker and/or less wasteful ways to prep inserts when you only have a few to prep??


----------



## Eala

I tend to just wash new nappies once (usually when I have a load to do anyway!) and then put them into use. I just keep in mind that they won't be up full absorbency for a few washes, so change them more frequently than I would fully broken in nappies :)


----------



## Jetters

You can soak them in a bath overnight then wash once x


----------



## Midsomer

I hate the fact I am having to use disposables as night at the moment as Amelia is waking more and out weeing everything. 6 months is tricky lol.


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Birthday Bobby! 

Yes I only prewash once and then change every 2-3 hours until they've had a couple of washes. 

Midsomer - yes that period is really tricky. I used disposables at night during that period as well. I didn't do much experimenting though and probably could have found something that worked well.


----------



## mummyclo

Happy Birthday to Bobby. I am sooo tempted to buy some lil Joeys after seeing one on the Photos thread! I want a newborn again! :hissy:
e.t.a think F is going through the 6 month spurt a bit early so he outweed his BG organic in 2 hours! Thats unheard of! I hope it gets better when they start on less milk x


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has dropped an 8oz bottle and is still peeing for england


----------



## Jetters

K went from four bottles a day to 2 in the space of a week. And presto, his day nappies were almost dry even though I offer him water and juice throughout the day!


----------



## modo

I am exhausted but Bobbys party was fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Yay!!! Glad you had a fantastic day :hugs:


----------



## Jetters

Yay! So glad you guys had a good day Modo xxx


----------



## modo

He fell asleep so quickly tonight :lol: he was so tired!


----------



## mandarhino

Glad the party went well! What did he get in the way of presents?

M's 2nd birthday party is next weekend. Just a family do with all the relatives coming over for a picnic in the garden (weather permitting). I am really excited to give her new kitchen & accessories.


----------



## modo

He got a bunch of outfits from my family, fluffy toys and a car from DH's and lots of toys. He got fire truck, figures, a toy house and some more stuff :lol: We got him a trike with a long handle that we push.

He LOVED the toys of course :haha:


----------



## Midsomer

Modo - Glad that you all had a lovely day.


----------



## wannabewillow

Happt Birthday Bobby! Glad you had a fab day. Welcome to Toddlerdom, it's challenging, but great! Xxx


----------



## surprisemummy

aww happy first birthday bobby :) !

does anybody here use tb stretchies? i think i must be missing something with them. i need to change them after he does 1 wee because they just dont soak up his wee properly, theyre so thin that i cant even see how they would work anyway :S do i need to use a booster with them? and is his bum supposed to be on the bamboo fabric of the nappy ?

sorry for the silly questions but i really want them to work for us 

:flower:


----------



## surprisemummy

sorry should have mentioned that i put a bamboo booster inbetween the nappy and the wrap but it still doesnt really work. i just feel the nappy isnt taking the wetness away from his bum and hes just sitting in a puddle :(


----------



## Jetters

Because it's a fitted without a stay dry layer, it really needs a stay dry layer like a fleece liner x


----------



## surprisemummy

thanks jetters! ive actually got some fleece liners in the post atm :) so ill stick them on top and see how it goes when they arrive. i just assumed as thats how the nappy comes, thats how you use it . cheers


----------



## mommy43

whats the best nappy for newborns ive heard loads that they dont fit well on newborns to start with is there anything that will work from day 1??


----------



## surprisemummy

oooo is it baby time again mommy 43? x


----------



## Lliena

Teenyfits or bg x small :)

Surprise mummy I use totsbots stretchies as my main stash and I use a little lamb fleece liner next to her bum and then the wrap over the top. We get 3/4 hrs out of one easily! Don't forget they are bamboo so will take few washes to get upto maxiumum absorbency :)


----------



## Jetters

BG newborns (currently buy one get one free at Baba Me :wink:) are fantastic for newborns. They fit K when he was 6lb :) and teenyfits.


----------



## surprisemummy

thats good to hear lliena ! ive got some hope now lol. cant wait to try with the liner. ive had them a wee while now so think there up to full absorbency but luckily mine came with some extra bamboo boosters too so going to wack them in too x


----------



## mommy43

well havent had regular af since i had izzy but i bf for 5m so it was expected really, i went on the pill when she was 6 weeks, i had af when she was 3m n then xmas well i was curious n found pg test so i took it this morning n got 2 lines i havent told anyone n i dont know what reaction i will get we have a big family already n izzy was def going to be our last baby


----------



## lovealittle1

Happy Birthday Bobby :cake:


----------



## lovealittle1

Congrats mommy43!!!!


----------



## Lliena

mommy43 said:


> well havent had regular af since i had izzy but i bf for 5m so it was expected really, i went on the pill when she was 6 weeks, i had af when she was 3m n then xmas well i was curious n found pg test so i took it this morning n got 2 lines i havent told anyone n i dont know what reaction i will get we have a big family already n izzy was def going to be our last baby

Am sure it will be ok and congrats :hugs: How far do you think you are?


----------



## mummyclo

I am soooo annoyed with myself! Missed the Baba Me offer last night and it was BG organics that i need :cry: :cry:


----------



## mommy43

lliena- i have no idea i wasnt expecting it to be positive atall im guessing early because i dont feel any symptoms


----------



## mummyclo

mommy43 said:


> lliena- i have no idea i wasnt expecting it to be positive atall im guessing early because i dont feel any symptoms

Awww congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mynx

Hey all, havent been around for a while I know! Had alot of other stuff on my plate recently with organising my wedding! 

Just to say tho, that I've had to give up on the cloth :( I'm very sad about it but we just cant find any nappies that will work for Evie now without making her look like she has a night nappy on! We just cant afford to try out different ones then build up another stash again.. I've spent far too much on nappies over the last year and with the wedding coming up, we need every spare penny we can get now! Sooooo it's time to move on from cloth and sell the rest of my stash (all MLLs except for 2 TB easyfits v2) so if you're interested, take a look in the nappy selling section for the MLLs :D 
Anyways, I wasnt going to post in here again as I felt a bit like a fraud but Lliena convinced me to carry on posting ... I'll be the NP mascot if you'll have me :haha: 

Anyways, hope everyone is ok, I see alot of new names which is fantastic! It's always good to have new fluffy bums :happydance: 

Oh and congrats Mommy43!! :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Any one else's child wait till there in a clean nappy before having a poo?


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats mommy43! 

And yes do stick around Mynx. Sorry that you're having to give up but it is for a good cause after all. 

Have gone swimming this morning with M. She can swim a little bit by herself wearing floaties before she gets freaked out that she's not holding onto me. A long way off before she's swimming properly methinks. We're going to my family cottage in Canada this summer so if the weather's good she'll get lots of practice time.


----------



## Eala

Congrats Mummy43 :hugs:

Mynx, please do stick around :hugs: The NP is about way more than cloth! Also, you don't lose your love of it or your knowledge about it just because you don't use them anymore :hugs:


----------



## Cloberella

lozzy21 said:


> Any one else's child wait till there in a clean nappy before having a poo?

Yep! Usually he waits till he's in one of my favourite ones too the little bugger!:haha:


----------



## Jetters

Definitely stay Mynx!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxx


Lozzy, K always waits till I change his bum before instantly pooing :rofl:


----------



## mummyclo

F always poops in a clean one too.... they must know! Usually poo's in a new one that i am so desperate to see him in too! :rofl:
E.t.a where do you get the NP badges? x


----------



## Jetters

IN FACT, I'm thinking of starting a new thread called 'The Natural Parenting chat thread!" because I think there's loads of users of the NP section who don't use cloth, and so don't post in here....


Anyone got any objections to that?xx


----------



## mummyclo

^^^ Excellent idea! :)


----------



## Mynx

I say go fer it hun :) x


----------



## Aaisrie

Congrats Mommy43! How many kids do you have?

Mynx - what they said!!!


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh allways poo's at the same time every day so i put one of the ugly ones on her after her breakfast.


----------



## modo

Great idea Jetters :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

I think it's a great idea to just have a NP chat thread :) Do you think it'd be worth, though, instead of making a new one, ask if the mods can rename this one to NP chat? I'm sure Jac wouldn't mind, and it would save there being 2 "chat" threads. Very often what is chatted about in here has little to do with cloth anyway :rofl:


----------



## Cloberella

That's a great idea Jetters :)


----------



## Lliena

See I told you you have to stay Minx :D And Yas do what Eala said and see if the mods will change the name of this thread :)


----------



## Jetters

Ok :-D


I'll PM Jac first and see if she can change it xxx


----------



## Jetters

Ok, I've PM'ed Jac and asked her if she'd mind renaming it... fingers crossed!!! :flower:


On another note: ten months in and K has never, ever had nappy rash... (thank goodness) BUT now he's developed a really, really sore bottom :wacko: it's hard to explain, but he hasn't got a rash- just a red circle around his bum and it bleeds every time I change him :( I can't even see where it bleeds from, just the general skin if that makes sense? That red circle is SO sore. I'm using cloth wipes with just water, and went out and bought some bepanthan (cos he's allergic to sudocrem :dohh:) but it doesn't seem to be helping. 

I'm wondering if it's cos he keeps doing these little hard poos throughout the day- I often don't realise they are there for a while and so they just sit in between his bum cheeks till I do- i've started checking his nappy every half an hour or so...


any tips?


----------



## Eala

I use chamomile tea for my wipes, which does seem to help - when I changed to the tea from just using water, I did notice a difference.

I really like the Organic Baby bottom balm by The Green People, it does seem to work. I use it each nappy change (sparingly) and again, it seems to prevent the rash getting to more than reddened skin.

Hope the Bepanthen helps, nappy rash is so horrible :hugs:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh had awfull nappyrash as a new born from the antibiotics she was on and the only thing that worked was matanium and lots of nappy free time. I found it loads better than bepanthum but it does stain.


----------



## Jetters

YIPPEEEEEEEEEEEE Jac has renamed this thread :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


THANK YOU JAC!!!! XX


----------



## Aaisrie

Saw this and wanted to share!

https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_106911_1179178197_med.jpg?imageId=674875

If you can't see the words, it says:

"A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.

It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That's OK. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."


----------



## kawaiigirl

That is lovely ^^^^^

Congrats mommy43. It was obviously meant to be.... X


----------



## Jetters

i LOVED that. It's exactly how I feel bout my belly :cloud9:


----------



## Mynx

Aaisrie said:


> Saw this and wanted to share!
> 
> https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_106911_1179178197_med.jpg?imageId=674875
> 
> If you can't see the words, it says:
> 
> "A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.
> 
> It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That's OK. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."

Omg that is beautiful! And omg it looks like my belly (sept mine is a bit pudgier :haha:) 
Thanks for posting that hun, I will never look at my deflated souffle of a tummy in the same light again :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Aaisrie said:


> Saw this and wanted to share!
> 
> https://images2.cafemom.com/images/user/gallery/post_106911_1179178197_med.jpg?imageId=674875
> 
> If you can't see the words, it says:
> 
> "A mark for every breath you took, every blink, every sleepy yawn. One for every time you sucked your thumb, waved hello, closed your eyes and slept in the most perfect darkness. One for every time you had the hiccups. One for every dream you dreamed within me.
> 
> It isn't very pretty anymore. Some may even think it ugly. That's OK. It was your home. It's where I first grew to love you, where I lay my hand as I dreamed about who you were and who you would be. It held you until my arms could, and for that, I will always find something beautiful in it."

Oh that made me a bit emotional, I am not soppy like that, and I have sore boobs, tummy cramps and other stuff-FEAR! :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

Well my tummy is blighted by a horrendous rash atm as well as bad stretchmarks which will only get worse over the next couple of months before Atticus is born :]


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Oh that made me a bit emotional, I am not soppy like that, and I have sore boobs, tummy cramps and other stuff-FEAR! :haha:

Are you thinking what i'm thinking?! :winkwink:
(that's be quick lol!) x


----------



## Aaisrie

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Oh that made me a bit emotional, I am not soppy like that, and I have sore boobs, tummy cramps and other stuff-FEAR! :haha:
> 
> Are you thinking what i'm thinking?! :winkwink:
> (that's be quick lol!) xClick to expand...

I'm thinking she needs to POAS!!


----------



## Lliena

Haha I poas this morning but its far too early to tell yet! I only had my implant out 27th April then had a withdrawal bleed 6-12th may and then I think I possibly ovulated 3/4 days later. So time will tell if it's all in my head or a horrendous tummy bug as I have cramps and TMI diarreah too which have read can be to do with increased progesterone whizzing round the body in the early stages. Trying not to get my hopes up just yet :)


----------



## Aaisrie

Ahh so you're only 4-6dpo-ish?


----------



## Jetters

:dust:


----------



## Lliena

About 7/8 dpo I think, it's hard to date it cos I have no idea when/if I ovulated this month as I haven't had a "proper" cycle yet. So as I said time will tell if Im a loon or not :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I found out i was pregnant a 9dpo


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL I don't think you're a loon!!! I didn't find out this time until AF was 2w late... I hadn't even bothered testing because we only BD once and it was 1.5 - 2w before O!! WTF! So Atticus really is a miracle baby for us, after 16mo trying and 7 early losses I can still hardly believe it!


----------



## Cloberella

lozzy21 said:


> I found out i was pregnant a 9dpo

Me too! I thought there was no way I was pregnant either, I just tested to prove a point to OH when we had an argument! :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Hehe you're not a loon, Lliena! Looking back, I had such "obvious" pregnancy symptoms - most particularly sore boobs! I mean, like "walking around Asda clutching a bag of frozen peas to my chest" sore :haha:

Never once crossed my mind that I could be pregnant though, as we were just about to have our screening appointment for ICSI :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL you girls are so freakin' funny!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Heya girls, I'm having a panic...I've stripwashed Ollie's nappies ready for the week. Only to be bullied into going to a caravan with my family (I really didn't want to, but they all guilt tripped me into it, saying I need to get out of my house. I'm happy in my house, thankyou lol, it's not liek we're never outside, I have a HUGE garden and we're in that a lot lol) aaanyway, this caravan site has a launderette, so I will not be succombing to sposies like they'd like me to, I'm gonner use cloth and launder them every day haha!! Failing that, there's always handwashing haha!

how is everyone else?


----------



## Eala

You go girl! If the facilities are there to wash your nappies, then why the heck not use them? Will probably still cost less than buying sposies for the week ;)

I'm ok. Got the date for my surgery yesterday (11th July) so am slightly "OMG" about it still. Trying to get in touch with the relevant person at Uni is proving a nightmare (I knew on Friday the probable week, just not the day). Hoping I manage to get hold of her tomorrow. It means that 3rd year is going to be one huge, long stressfest, but I really don't have any other options :(


----------



## modo

Sorry you are stressed Eala :hugs: I am sure you will get through it fine :hugs:


----------



## modo

Baby Legs are 1 pound at Baba Me!


----------



## mommy43

^^wont let me check out keeps crashing maybe theres loads of people trying to order!!


----------



## surprisemummy

im loving all the pregnancy chat. i desperately want another but is just out the question for me. not had af in 6 weeks so tested and it was negative, i was slightly gutted haha xx


----------



## modo

mommy43 said:


> ^^wont let me check out keeps crashing maybe theres loads of people trying to order!!

Hope you got some!


----------



## discoclare

modo said:


> Baby Legs are 1 pound at Baba Me!

Just ordered 4 pairs! and a BG changing mat at 2 squids


----------



## sausages

Wow! I have missed tons!! 

Happy birthday to Bobby for the other day. Huzzah for toddlers in all their random, tantrummy and adorably cute loveliness! :D

Congratulations mommy43!!

Mynx, i had the same problem with DD. She got to 14 months in cloth and in the end she was just out peeing everything. DH applied pressure on me to put her in sposies and since she was already in them for one day at nursery i just caved. It's sad to see the fluff go! 

That belly thing is lovely! Really, really lovely! Now if only i could grow to love my wobbly mess like that...

Fingers crossed for you Lliena!

I bought 4 pairs of babylegs. YEY! :)

I've been really busy lately. Nothing major, just mainly struggling to keep up with housework. Now DS is over 7 months i feel a lot more organised day to day, but it's still a massive struggle to keep on top of things. I am hoping that once i do finally manage to get the place looking okay and clean everywhere it will only be a matter of small jobs each day to keep it nice. I hate living in a shithole! :(


----------



## Aaisrie

I love your kid's names... I had Corben on my boys list!


----------



## sausages

Thanks! :D We are nerds though cause we spelled it like Korben Dallas from The Fifth Element. :oops: His middle name is Darwin and we were soooo close to giving that for his first name and Korben for the middle name. He was called "baby boy" or the first day in the hospital because of our indecision! :lol:

Lyric's middle name is Hope. I think there were only 4 baby girl Lyrics registered in 2009 which makes me love it even more! :D

Completely different to our first two kids names. They're both mega old fashioned. I like them just as much though. 

Is Atticus going to be your baby's name? I love it!!! Unusual names rock! 

Growing up as a Sarah born in 1980 there were always at least one, more likely two Sarah's in my class. Pants!


----------



## Aaisrie

I thought it might be 5th E related that's why I chose it but I have a distaste for "K's" because I had a made-up name which I changed legally. Eve [my name now] is still... or was until the "Evie" era appeared... was unusual but at least people recognised it. Our daughter is Saraya [Blaise Alexa] and this wee man will be Atticus [Roman Christopher]. I got really annoyed when [after already having decided on Atticus] seeing it on the 2011 top 10 unusual names list!!!!


----------



## wannabewillow

How do you find out how many babies were registered as Lyric? I'm only asking as I want to know how many Mairis there were in 2009, I haven't met any others yet. X



sausages said:


> Thanks! :D We are nerds though cause we spelled it like Korben Dallas from The Fifth Element. :oops: His middle name is Darwin and we were soooo close to giving that for his first name and Korben for the middle name. He was called "baby boy" or the first day in the hospital because of our indecision! :lol:
> 
> Lyric's middle name is Hope. I think there were only 4 baby girl Lyrics registered in 2009 which makes me love it even more! :D
> 
> Completely different to our first two kids names. They're both mega old fashioned. I like them just as much though.
> 
> Is Atticus going to be your baby's name? I love it!!! Unusual names rock!
> 
> Growing up as a Sarah born in 1980 there were always at least one, more likely two Sarah's in my class. Pants!


----------



## mummyclo

I struggle to keep up with my housework too....OH must think i do nothing all day but F is STILL a pretty demanding baby :( He eats every 2-3 hours and has meals inbetween and then there is bum change and playtime and going out! Ahhhhhh my head! :haha:
I also have too much stuff for the size of my flat which makes it look worse :(


----------



## Elphaba

wannabewillow said:


> How do you find out how many babies were registered as Lyric? I'm only asking as I want to know how many Mairis there were in 2009, I haven't met any others yet. X
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! :D We are nerds though cause we spelled it like Korben Dallas from The Fifth Element. :oops: His middle name is Darwin and we were soooo close to giving that for his first name and Korben for the middle name. He was called "baby boy" or the first day in the hospital because of our indecision! :lol:
> 
> Lyric's middle name is Hope. I think there were only 4 baby girl Lyrics registered in 2009 which makes me love it even more! :D
> 
> Completely different to our first two kids names. They're both mega old fashioned. I like them just as much though.
> 
> Is Atticus going to be your baby's name? I love it!!! Unusual names rock!
> 
> Growing up as a Sarah born in 1980 there were always at least one, more likely two Sarah's in my class. Pants!Click to expand...

You can find the baby name statistics here, hun. Curious to find out how many other Xavier's there were in 2010 when those stats come out.

https://www.statistics.gov.uk/statbase/Product.asp?vlnk=15282


----------



## Mynx

Just put the rest of my Mini Lalas up on Cloth Nappy Tree :( Tried to sell them on Ebay but they dont let you sell used nappies, even tho they're reusable! Ah well! 

First time I've posted over there, let alone sold anything :haha:


----------



## Aaisrie

My baby legs arrived!! Saraya is running round in a stripey pair atm and she really seems to like them :] They definitely seem less of a hindrance to her than trousers


----------



## Aaisrie

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0511/e6bd4f26.jpg

https://i369.photobucket.com/albums/oo134/Aaisrie/Saraya/0511/7a5fc25b.jpg


----------



## Cloberella

Aww Saraya looks lovely in her baby legs! Gabriel's came this morning so i think i'll take some pictures soon :) 

I also ordered the pictures he had taken at nappucinnos last week and he looks so cute in his clementine flip! I can't wait for them to arrive.


----------



## Aaisrie

Wooo look forward to seeing them :]


----------



## Eala

Awww Saraya is so cute! She looks like she really loves her babylegs too ;)


----------



## Eala

wannabewillow said:


> How do you find out how many babies were registered as Lyric? I'm only asking as I want to know how many Mairis there were in 2009, I haven't met any others yet. X

This link is for Scotland in 2009 - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/statistics/theme/vital-events/births/popular-names/2009/index.html :) 

These tables give full lists of names, with how many were registered too - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/sta...irths/popular-names/2009/detailed-tables.html

My LO was one of 2 with that name registered in 2009... Knowing my luck she'll end up in the same class as the only other one or something daft like that :rofl:

Oh, you can look at most popular names by council area too! 64 Sophies in my area in 2009 :shock:


----------



## Jenniflower

Don't know how else to jump in here... so, hi! :hi:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Jenni


----------



## JellyBeann

> I'm sorry, but washable nappies is one thing, washable sanitary towels is another, it's disgusting, if I saw anyone
> using them, I'd slap them!
> ____________________________________
> 
> You wouldn't catch me washing nappies out for anyone, scraping poo...eurgh!



This is why I didn't want to come on this holiday, every time I've changed a nappy I've heard something like, but we have sposies so you don't have to do that!!

GGGRRRRR!! LEAVE ME ALONE!!!


----------



## discoclare

Who's the quote from JellyBeann?


----------



## discoclare

^double post


----------



## wannabewillow

Cheers honey! Apparently there were 13 Mairis in Scotland in 2009... Not that unusual. The list is very funny though. There was 1 girl named Lexus(can't help thinking Kylie advertising cars). Sorry if you were the one who named their child after a car, read this, and took offence!



Eala said:


> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> How do you find out how many babies were registered as Lyric? I'm only asking as I want to know how many Mairis there were in 2009, I haven't met any others yet. X
> 
> This link is for Scotland in 2009 - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/statistics/theme/vital-events/births/popular-names/2009/index.html :)
> 
> These tables give full lists of names, with how many were registered too - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/sta...irths/popular-names/2009/detailed-tables.html
> 
> My LO was one of 2 with that name registered in 2009... Knowing my luck she'll end up in the same class as the only other one or something daft like that :rofl:
> 
> Oh, you can look at most popular names by council area too! 64 Sophies in my area in 2009 :shock:Click to expand...


----------



## modo

Bobby has two sores in his genital area :( I have started a thread if anyone can offer advice :(

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural-parenting/622823-weird-looking-nappy-rash.html


----------



## sausages

Saraya looks pleased as punch in her babylegs!! Cuteness! :D I think mine arrived today, but i got a red card in the door while i was out at group. 

Hullo there Jenniflower! :hugs:

Who said that Jellybeann? Nobs! Reusible knicker pads are not my thing, but to be honest that's only because i have no idea how i would wash them. Do you put them in with clothes? Rinse first? Hand wash them separate? I dunno! I do like the whole "i'm not really on my period" feeling of a tampon though, so maybe a mooncup is more up my street. I could just see it tipping up and all spilling out while i'm in the supermarket or something though. Or getting stuck! How do you wash them anyway? Top rack of the dishwasher??? :haha:


----------



## surprisemummy

wannabewillow said:


> Cheers honey! Apparently there were 13 Mairis in Scotland in 2009... Not that unusual. The list is very funny though. There was 1 girl named Lexus(can't help thinking Kylie advertising cars). Sorry if you were the one who named their child after a car, read this, and took offence!
> 
> 
> 
> Eala said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wannabewillow said:
> 
> 
> How do you find out how many babies were registered as Lyric? I'm only asking as I want to know how many Mairis there were in 2009, I haven't met any others yet. X
> 
> This link is for Scotland in 2009 - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/statistics/theme/vital-events/births/popular-names/2009/index.html :)
> 
> These tables give full lists of names, with how many were registered too - https://www.gro-scotland.gov.uk/sta...irths/popular-names/2009/detailed-tables.html
> 
> My LO was one of 2 with that name registered in 2009... Knowing my luck she'll end up in the same class as the only other one or something daft like that :rofl:
> 
> Oh, you can look at most popular names by council area too! 64 Sophies in my area in 2009 :shock:Click to expand...Click to expand...

i checked my area for my los name and there where only 5 jacks registered in 2010 :o thought there woulda been loads more for such a common name. hope they dont all go to school with him :flower:


----------



## Rose_bud

Hello everyone! Just introducing myself because I've heard all you ladies are lovely!


----------



## sausages

Hullo Rosebud! :)


So, if my DH was a bit of a div and forgot to pull out on Sunday but i am still feeding DS 4-6 times day and night and my period hasn't come back and my cervix is firm and closed but i have some EWCM (breathe!) the chances of an oops are slim to none aren't they?


----------



## discoclare

Hi Rosebud 

sausages - biology tells me you should be good. Tons of BNB nursing while pregnant ladies tell me otherwise! I know it's possible to ovulate before your period comes back but I think it's unusual and you'd be unlucky. Does you LO feed during the night? Because I think part of the problem can be when people aren't BFing regularly (hence why when their LOs are toddlers and not feeding much they get BFPs).


----------



## Eala

Hiya Rose_bud, welcome! :)

Sausages, I don't know the answer to your question, but I hope you get the result you want!


----------



## sausages

Thanks girls. :) A baby will always be welcome in the family, but i could do with NOT being pregnant for a while. 4 babies in 5 years is tiring! 

I'm pretty sure we're okay, but there's always a chance isn't there. Stoopid fella! If my period is anything like with DD i didn't get it back til she was 9 months and that was only because i cut her boobie back to morning and bedtime. We'll be fine. Fine.


----------



## veganmum2be

we're having to use a sposie at night now, i've tried every combination of nappies but to get enough absorbency to last (and he will still be sopping wet) his bum is bigger than he is. i could solve it by changing him in the night but i so can not be bothered with that, hes a rubbish sleeper anyway i dont intend to do anything to interupt sleep!

hoping his peeing will calm down and he can be back in night nappies soon though. i hate sposies, the smell feel and hate buying sposies too! i read a post recently about babies being super wee-ers around this age, when does it usualy calm down? 

but he has has nappy rash for first time in a long while i dont _think _it was sposies though as it appeared mid day think it might be teething again :shrug:


----------



## lozzy21

Bex, were still in sposies at night since i dont know where to start with night nappies. The lady who was doing the cloth stall on friday gave me a buisness card and said to give her a ring as she can loan out some night nappies till i find one that works instead of paying out for some that wont work.

But some one on here sugested a flip with a organic and a stay dry insert and i think i might work. I just need to get my organic inserts up to full absorbancy, they have only had 2 washes, she was in it for 5 hours today while we were out and parts of it were still dry when i changed her.


----------



## Jenniflower

I just did my first month completely cloth for myself, and I must say I love it! I've always had really horrible cramps, and now they're so low-key I don't have to even take any meds. I find it really simple to use them because we cloth nappy, I just soak them in some salt water after using them, and then toss them in the washing machine with the nappies. Easy Peasy!

For night nappies have you tried a bamboozle with the tots bots wrap, or a flip cover? I seriously swear by them, my wee one can go 13 hours at night in one of these. It's soaking in the morning but not a single leak yet! *knock on wood*


----------



## kawaiigirl

I use flips at night. I use organic with stay dry on top. Works great for me and I have had no leaks at all. If I have run out of organic inserts I substitute with 3 LL boosters and this works fine too


----------



## mummyclo

I forgot how much sposies stink! Mum put F in one yesterday when he was at hers and we got home and i was like what is that smell!! Looked at his bum and he had a sposie on! I nearly gagged. I have no idea why people say cloth smells bad compared to that :sick:


----------



## Cloberella

mummyclo said:


> I forgot how much sposies stink! Mum put F in one yesterday when he was at hers and we got home and i was like what is that smell!! Looked at his bum and he had a sposie on! I nearly gagged. I have no idea why people say cloth smells bad compared to that :sick:

I know what you mean, it's like when people ask if the pail smells, hand on heart I can't smell it at all, and I used to nearly puke when I opened the sposie bin:sick:


----------



## Aaisrie

The sposie smell is like RANCID whereas the nappy pail is just.... ammonia? There isn't any other kind of smell!


----------



## mummyclo

:cry: I hate complaining. But my bloody Cheeky Wipes still haven't arrived and i don't know what to do :( HELP x


----------



## Jetters

My friend bought an original kit and it never turned up either last year. Email them and tell them, they'll send you a replacement. xxxxxx


----------



## veganmum2be

the most recent thing i tried was a swaddlebees night nappy with 2 ll boosters with a fleece wrap and he was sopping wet and bed damp, i would imagine had i used pul he would have just been wetter/leaked so still wouldn't have worked.

before that i tried prefolds/bamboo boosters with fleece/pul, tots bots boosted with fleece/pul and none of the combinations help up.

i haven't however tried a flip with organic insert and a stay dry, i sold my organic inserts so will need to buy one to try, anyone selling organic inserts in buy/sell? 

x


----------



## lynnikins

how about trying a real night nappy rather than boosted day nappies? like a weenotion night notion?


----------



## veganmum2be

i believe the swaddlebees was a real night nappy? 

i've just bought some organic inserts off jetters :D gonna try them with a sd insert and possibly a ll booster too, and if that fails its sposies at night till his peeing calms down :)


----------



## Cloberella

I'm going to Newcastle to meet my friend tomorrow and I'm thinking of taking my first long trip without the pram (eek!). He'll be in the sling for most of the day, aside from when we're eating and I'll probably be feeding him. 

Will he be alright? Is it ok for me to have him in the moby when I'm on the bus? He usually enjoys being in it because he can look around and see what's going on so I'm hoping he'll be ok.


----------



## veganmum2be

i've had a few long days out with just the sling and my lo's always been fine, i just try and find a coffee shop that has a sofa in it so when i go in i can let him out of the sling and he can lay on the sofa next to me as i find he gets a bit agitated if he doesn't have a tiny bit of freedom to wriggle around all day.

:)


----------



## Rose_bud

I haven't had the nerve to try night nappies yet either but I really want too! My try the flip idea tonight though!


----------



## mommy43

i used to use a bg with both inserts & a little lamb bamboo booster for nights up till now it worked ok for us up untill a few weeks back now we use bedbugs with geny wrap ive had no leaks yet:)


----------



## lozzy21

As long as you take him out every few hours for a stretch he will be fine.


----------



## Aaisrie

I wore Saraya when she was about 2 or 3mo on one of those citybus tours, even fed her in the sling while on it too!


----------



## Cloberella

Aaisrie said:


> I wore Saraya when she was about 2 or 3mo on one of those citybus tours, even fed her in the sling while on it too!

I haven't even attempted that yet! Not sure I'll have much luck doing it now, he's a wriggly thing when he feeds!


----------



## Aaisrie

Even in a cradle carry?


----------



## Cloberella

Aaisrie said:


> Even in a cradle carry?

I've never attempted it, I just have him in... I think it's called a hug hold? Where he's facing me? 

I should probably try a few more holds out when I get the chance!


----------



## Aaisrie

I literally hunted for a video for a girl in my july group so this is the hold I found easiest to feed in... although obviously slide the head lower LOL

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qa8ihvyLkoU


----------



## Cloberella

Ooh thanks for that, I'll give it a go :flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

i've never been able to master feeding in the sling! so jelous of people that can....it would be so much easier!


----------



## Aaisrie

I never found it difficult to be honest... but then it's like anything some babies latch easy others don't, some are easy to change because they don't wriggle and some don't... the list is endless!!


----------



## Jenniflower

I bottle feed so it's probably easier, but I love feeding Phoebe in her wrap. I find it more comfortable to be honest when we're out and about and there's no where to rest my elbow, iyswim. Lately Phoebe hates being in the hold where she's facing me because she's so nosey! :lol: So I keep her in the side hold most times anyways.


----------



## Eala

I just finished creating a PowerPoint for a presentation on alcohol statistics :shock: I now need a very stiff drink... 

I really hate statistics :coffee:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

I have just got my groiva and flips.

How many times do I pre wash? I haven't had new diapers in soo long


----------



## StarlitHome

Hi ladies! :hi: I'm 25 weeks + 1 day pregnant with my first and planning to be a baby-wearing, BLWing, natural mama! 
I'm so inspired by this forum! :cloud9: 
Like I said, this is my first baby but I am pretty used to newborns/babies of all ages as I am the oldest of 9 children! My youngest siblings are 4 years old right now :haha:


----------



## surprisemummy

hi starlithome ! hope your pregnancy is going well :)

i just came on to write that i feel like im pregnant ( i know i cant possible be though so thats why im writing it on here and not telling my oh hehe :blush: ) i done a test negative as expected :shrug: but ive got that heavy feeling in my stomach and the pops/crampy feeling i had with jack. 

bit pointless writing that but i feel like ive got it out rather than keeping it to myself feeling mad lol

xx


----------



## StarlitHome

surprisemummy said:


> hi starlithome ! hope your pregnancy is going well :)

So far so good! Everything has been perfect :)


----------



## lovealittle1

I wore my LO all day in London when he was about 10 weeks. We just stopped a few times for him to stretch.


----------



## Shabutie

Morning, today is Amara's first day in cloth. I didnt want to make a new thread for this, but just wanted to share.

So in the space of an hour we are onto our second Flip, insert and cover. Amara did the biggest poo in her life... so I'm taking it as she felt comfortable enough to let it all out :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

My OH was nearly a dead man yesterday, we forgot the wet bag when we went out so i borrowed a nappy sack of my friend to put her wet nappys in and when we got in i asked him to put it in the nappy bin. Well later on i was just about to put a load of crap in the bin and the daft sodd had put in in the nomal bin! Told him off and hes defense was it was just an insert. Yes £6 worths of insert you plank!


----------



## veganmum2be

:dohh: :lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

LOL Major facepalm moment! My OH was saying Saraya had no Issys clean and dry for her going to bed [she was literally being gotten ready for bed as we had the convo] so I looked in the big bucket of clean but unmade nappies and there were 2 issy covers in there so I thought the inserts couldn't be far away.... eventually we located a set - he put them inside a fuzzibuns LOL


----------



## Jetters

Lol Lozzy!

And :rofl: at Amara- it's called The Poo Of Approval :rofl:


----------



## Jenniflower

Shabutie said:


> Morning, today is Amara's first day in cloth. I didnt want to make a new thread for this, but just wanted to share.
> 
> So in the space of an hour we are onto our second Flip, insert and cover. Amara did the biggest poo in her life... so I'm taking it as she felt comfortable enough to let it all out :rofl:

:haha: that's awesome! How did you find cleaning up the poo in it?


----------



## Rose_bud

Shabutie said:


> Morning, today is Amara's first day in cloth. I didnt want to make a new thread for this, but just wanted to share.
> 
> So in the space of an hour we are onto our second Flip, insert and cover. Amara did the biggest poo in her life... so I'm taking it as she felt comfortable enough to let it all out :rofl:

Matthew did this the 1st time I put him in his custom WNOS. I was so mad! 
ETA: That's the moment of poop in my avatar! :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh is allways sick on new clothes, i dont think she likes the new clothes smell.

How often do you do a strip wash?


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has nappyrash for the first time since she was a newborn and on antibiotics :(


----------



## Cloberella

lozzy21 said:


> Niamh has nappyrash for the first time since she was a newborn and on antibiotics :(

:( Aww poor Niamh! I hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## mummyclo

Ugh i am sooo crabby today its unreal! :cry:
Hope everyone is ok x


----------



## lozzy21

Chloe have yourself a stiff drink once Freddie's in bed


----------



## mummyclo

Ive not had a drink in ages! I'll be drunk! lol


----------



## lozzy21

One wont hurt lol


----------



## Jenniflower

mummyclo said:


> Ive not had a drink in ages! I'll be drunk! lol

Well that's perfect! You won't need much! lol


----------



## sausages

I'm going on my friends hen do on Saturday. I'm going to be mortalled!!! :wacko:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope the nappy rash clears up soon - I recommend honey and camomile teabags. Soak wipes in them, lay a wet liner in her nappy, etc. It works magic. 

I also recommend a stiff drink it you're stressed / ailing. 

So I think weaning is happening. It is day 3 with no milk and she didn't fuss tonight again when she asked for it and I said no put your hand down my top instead. I didn't think it would be this easy. :shrug: I'm really, really ready to stop and my goal was 2 years. She turns 2 on Saturday. 

I think it is helping that my parents are here. She is having loads of fun and is really distracted.


----------



## mandarhino

Sorry scratch that - didn't realise she had thrush. Not sure if camomile does anything in that situation.


----------



## veganmum2be

anyone here know where i can buy PUL cheap? 

i bought some on ebay yonks ago but cant find any there now!


----------



## Jetters

Well done Mandarhino for the BF milestone- that's fabulous. xxx


----------



## Eala

Gratz on the milestone, Mandarhino :hugs: Happy birthday for M for Saturday too! (I'll say it now in case I have a ditzy moment and forget to say it then :blush:)

One of the staff at Roo's nursery today told me that she'd been dreaming about cloth nappies since I showed her my BG Organics :rofl: She's said that if she has another baby, she's going to pick my brains about cloth, as she thinks they are amazing :dance:


----------



## lozzy21

mandarhino said:


> Sorry scratch that - didn't realise she had thrush. Not sure if camomile does anything in that situation.

She doesnt have thrush. Her first nappy rash was caused by antibiotics.


----------



## lozzy21

Do boyes sell it Bex?


----------



## veganmum2be

lozzy21 said:


> Do boyes sell it Bex?

i haven't been in for a while but i cant remember seeing it, i only want a bit so will have to pop in and see.

where were you today :sulk: me and sarah were on our own all drippy wet :(
:lol:


----------



## Aaisrie

I'm sure I saw it on Ebay....


----------



## lozzy21

I dident come because it was pissing down, i dont like the rain and Niamh has a bit of a cold. The last time she had a cold we ended up in hospital for 4 days while she was on oxygen with bronciolitus so im a bit OTT when shes ill lol


----------



## Aaisrie

Yup, search "pul fabric"

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-PUL-Fa...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item1c1becd80b

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUL-Polyuret...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item19c59bc212

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WATERPROOF-P..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item20b9373ec5

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUL-WATERPRO...220779981518?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item3367832ace

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pale-Pink-PU...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item1c1becd9c9

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item27b29a85ac

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2a03d9b747

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2a07e07200

Etc Etc


----------



## veganmum2be

lozzy21 said:


> I dident come because it was pissing down, i dont like the rain and Niamh has a bit of a cold. The last time she had a cold we ended up in hospital for 4 days while she was on oxygen with bronciolitus so im a bit OTT when shes ill lol

i dont blame you it was awful never seen town so empty!


----------



## veganmum2be

Aaisrie said:


> Yup, search "pul fabric"
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/White-PUL-Fa...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item1c1becd80b
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUL-Polyuret...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item19c59bc212
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/WATERPROOF-P..._Baby_Changing_Nappies_LE&hash=item20b9373ec5
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PUL-WATERPRO...220779981518?pt=US_Fabric&hash=item3367832ace
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Pale-Pink-PU...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item1c1becd9c9
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item27b29a85ac
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2a03d9b747
> 
> https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Water-Proof-...Crafts_Fabric_Textiles_SM&hash=item2a07e07200
> 
> Etc Etc

ahhhh thanks :D

that would be because i searched pul material...instead of fabric then..:blush: :dohh:


----------



## sausages

Morning ladies!! :) 

I have discovered a bit of an imbalance in my stash. I have far more wraps than i do inserts! :lol: So if you come across someone selling flip inserts send em my way! :D

DH is home today so we are going to do borning things like clean bathrooms and tidy up. He's so good though! We will take it in turns to entertain the kiddos and clean. I'm lucky! :) Wish the weather was better cause then we could do something this afternoon. Not fancying traipsing out in this drizzle though. Got some washing on the line - risking it! Figure an extra rinse wouldn't do any harm. 

I'm at a hen do tomorrow from midday until late. I'm going to be proper drunk, but i have a plan. I will start drinking right away and stop by 7/8pm. Then drink loads of water. Hopefully then i will be not so hungover the next day and can return to feeding DS sooner. 

Does anyone know when my milk will be okay again? I don't have any of those testing strips on hand. If i have say one vodka an hour from 1pm til 7pm (6 voddies) and maybe one shot of sambuca, when would my milk be okay again? Maybe i should ask on the breastfeeding board too...

What's everyone else up to at the weekend?


----------



## lynnikins

if you stop drinking by 7/8pm then by the next morning you will be fine hun


----------



## mummyclo

I really should be cleaning, wish my Oh was as good as yours sausages. Although he is changing F at the mo. WHich is a nice change for me! :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I think I need to get some prefolds... I only have 2 for Atticus


----------



## JellyBeann

Sorry I haven't replied earlier guys, but just got back...



discoclare said:


> Who's the quote from JellyBeann?

My cousin, she does my head in sometimes, she's opinionated to the point of she argues things she doesn't know what she's talking about, and will argue until she is blue in the face! AARGH! And she just thinks something is disgustiong or wrong because she doesn't do it!




sausages said:


> Saraya looks pleased as punch in her babylegs!! Cuteness! :D I think mine arrived today, but i got a red card in the door while i was out at group.
> 
> Hullo there Jenniflower! :hugs:
> 
> Who said that Jellybeann? Nobs! Reusible knicker pads are not my thing, but to be honest that's only because i have no idea how i would wash them. Do you put them in with clothes? Rinse first? Hand wash them separate? I dunno! I do like the whole "i'm not really on my period" feeling of a tampon though, so maybe a mooncup is more up my street. I could just see it tipping up and all spilling out while i'm in the supermarket or something though. Or getting stuck! How do you wash them anyway? Top rack of the dishwasher??? :haha:

I don't use them atm, I was just thinking of using them when AF returns!

We were talking about them, and saying that the men used to go out for the day and the women would wash them and air them in the kitchen lol, and that my nan remembers using sposie ones for the first time...and then she just went off on one! She also argues that she breastfed her daughter until she was 10 months, but one breastfeed a week when you run out of formula isn't breastfeeding! And she leaves her youngest (Her judgement I know, and I didn't interfere) crying for ages...I hated hearing it, she just wanted cuddes with her mummy :cry:, who insists she (baby) hates her (mum) 

ARGH!! I could go on an even bigger rant about her but I won't!

ARGH, I made my DH bring me home a day early because I couldn't hack her anymore!!


----------



## Eala

Each unit of alcohol (a unit being a 30ml shot) will take one hour to clear itself from your system. So 6 vodkas and a sambuca, assuming they are not large shots (;)) would take 7 hours to be metabolised.

So yes, if you stop drinking by 7 or 8, your body will be clear of alcohol by the next morning :)

My outdoor drying weather has returned! Alas, I'm not doing a nappy wash till after Roo gets home from nursery :rofl: Ah well, at least I have her clothes out :) One of my favourite tops for her has tomato stains on it, so I'm hoping they will sun out *crosses fingers*


----------



## Cloberella

JellyBeann said:


> We were talking about them, and saying that the men used to go out for the day and the women would wash them and air them in the kitchen lol, and that my nan remembers using sposie ones for the first time...and then she just went off on one! She also argues that she breastfed her daughter until she was 10 months, but one breastfeed a week when you run out of formula isn't breastfeeding! And she leaves her youngest (Her judgement I know, and I didn't interfere) crying for ages...I hated hearing it, she just wanted cuddes with her mummy :cry:, who insists she (baby) hates her (mum)
> 
> ARGH!! I could go on an even bigger rant about her but I won't!
> 
> ARGH, I made my DH bring me home a day early because I couldn't hack her anymore!!

That would have driven me mad too!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm glad I wasn't just over reacting!


----------



## Aaisrie

JellyBeann said:


> Sorry I haven't replied earlier guys, but just got back...
> 
> 
> 
> sausages said:
> 
> 
> Saraya looks pleased as punch in her babylegs!! Cuteness! :D I think mine arrived today, but i got a red card in the door while i was out at group.
> 
> Hullo there Jenniflower! :hugs:
> 
> Who said that Jellybeann? Nobs! Reusible knicker pads are not my thing, but to be honest that's only because i have no idea how i would wash them. Do you put them in with clothes? Rinse first? Hand wash them separate? I dunno! I do like the whole "i'm not really on my period" feeling of a tampon though, so maybe a mooncup is more up my street. I could just see it tipping up and all spilling out while i'm in the supermarket or something though. Or getting stuck! How do you wash them anyway? Top rack of the dishwasher??? :haha:
> 
> I don't use them atm, I was just thinking of using them when AF returns!
> 
> We were talking about them, and saying that the men used to go out for the day and the women would wash them and air them in the kitchen lol, and that my nan remembers using sposie ones for the first time...and then she just went off on one! She also argues that she breastfed her daughter until she was 10 months, but one breastfeed a week when you run out of formula isn't breastfeeding! And she leaves her youngest (Her judgement I know, and I didn't interfere) crying for ages...I hated hearing it, she just wanted cuddes with her mummy :cry:, who insists she (baby) hates her (mum)
> 
> ARGH!! I could go on an even bigger rant about her but I won't!
> 
> ARGH, I made my DH bring me home a day early because I couldn't hack her anymore!!Click to expand...

I'm gonna get reuseable period pads and just wash them with the nappies? Oh you can get reuseable tampons too!!


----------



## xerinx

I use csp and love them. I also use a mooncup but my flow is a bit too much for it to handle so i have to use pads with it. At the min use weenotions, ellas house minx pads and homestead emporium. Am buying a few more this week tho!!


----------



## Aaisrie

I need to get some PP ones and hopefully they'll sort my usual heavy flow too...


----------



## strawberry19

i just discovered that millies nappies are stocking Designer Bums Modern Cloth Nappies soon very cute patterns!! :lol: just thought the pretty nappy addicts should know


----------



## Jenniflower

I got super cheap ones but they're white in colour so they stain quite easily. Doesn't really bother me too much though. But I would love a super cute pink one for myself, lol.

Ladies I'm super bummed right now! I ordered a gen-y wrap off of the cloth nappy tree. She said on the post it was a universal size 1 wrap which is what I was needing. And as I haven't used one yet I didn't really know what to look for. But it just came today and it's a classic wrap! Not only that it's a size medium, which is WAY to big for my poor wee girl. Even if it was smaller it's of no use to us because I wanted to use flips with them.

Anyways, I sent her a not so nice PM saying I expect a full refund + postage to send it back to her. grrrrr :growlmad:


----------



## sausages

Thanks girls, now i just have to find the discipline to stop drinking at a reasonable hour! Mind you, shouldn't be too hard, i've not drank in a very, very long time!! 

Aren't old fashioned values odd sometimes. Maybe our grandkids will be wincing at the crazy things we are doing to our kids right now. Probably!! :lol:

jenniflower, sorry you had a mix up on CNT. Hopefully it was just an honest mistake and will be resolved soon. 

Well, i'm about to dry my hair and go to the post office with fluffy mail. Might have a look round the chazza shop while i'm there, it's a nice one. 

x


----------



## Aaisrie

strawberry I saw that too and went straight to MN and ended up buying an IB tutto to try on Saraya LOL

Jenni that's awful!! Why would someone be so dishonest? Maybe it was a genuine mistake and she put the wrong thing in the wrong package or something? I had an Issy sent to me with 2 day inserts which obv wouldn't snap together and I msg the woman feeling all mad thinking she was trying to pull one and she msg me back so apologetic and offered to send me the night insert and paypaled me the money to send the other day insert back to her... then I felt bad for thinking such mean thoughts!


----------



## lozzy21

Just a reminder girls that alot of the real nappy week offers finish on the 31st.


----------



## lozzy21

Well did i feel like a right wierdo today, i can LO in the connecta and a poncho over both of us and every one was looking like i had 3 heads


----------



## Lliena

Evening ladies :) Went on a night out last night with my husband, first one in a few months thanks to MIL babysitting while she is up here for a few weeks. We didn't get home till 1am and I have been well tired all day! Im getting old :haha:


----------



## Eala

Aww Lozzy, that sounds cute :) What poncho do you have?

Lliena, sounds like a lovely time! Hope you manage to catch up on sleep tonight :)

I'm shattered today, as Roo was up at 6.30 this morning :coffee: She is either teething or has some kind of bug :( Has been running a temperature most of the afternoon, is totally off her food and milk, and is really really tired. Hoping she is feeling better tomorrow, it's horrible when they aren't well :(


----------



## Lliena

It was we went to pizza express for a meal then were supposed to go for a couple of drinks but it somehow turned into many drinks :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Ah Eala hope you get a good's nights sleep. 

I'm in need of one as well. It has been a long and busy day. M turned two today. My baby is two. :cry:

She got a kitchen and fabric playhouse for her birthday along with a scooter and loads of puzzles / books. She's the only grandchild on either side and a wee bit spoiled. We had to stagger the presents throughout the day. 

Despite talking of nothing but her cake for ages - this morning when she woke up it was 'Birthday day. I'm going to have cake, Nanny is coming down soon, later on.' She then rejected her delicious hazelnut cake because she didn't like the pomegranate seeds I decorated it with. Bah. She ate some later in the afternoon but it did mean there was more available for the adults. :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_3037.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Aaisrie

That's so cute!! And I love your decor... that chair/rug/lamp are freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## mommy43

bless her sounds like she had a wonderful birthday n she knows what she wants lol


----------



## lozzy21

It was just a normal gray poncho but it had one of those big knecks so it fits over both of us


----------



## Eala

Happy Birthday M!!!! I'm glad you had a good day :hugs: That photo is really cute, looks like she's having a whale of a time :)


----------



## surprisemummy

happt birthday M!! i will be :cry: when i have a two yr old too lol x


----------



## modo

Happy Birthday M!!!!


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks all the kitchen has been a big hit so far. 

Is this weather getting to anyone else? The dampness and the fact that I can't stick my nappies out in the yard on the weekend means everything is taking ages and ages to dry. I'm doing another nappy wash now and the last lot aren't all dry yet. Grr. 

Also I fear that summer is over and that's all we're going to get in the way of nice weather. My experience of British summers so far has been nice weather early on = crap weather in July/August.


----------



## Aaisrie

Don't say that!! I would cry if we didn't get any more sun.... hopefully it'll come nice again!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Aaisrie said:


> Don't say that!! I would cry if we didn't get any more sun.... hopefully it'll come nice again!!!

I've just ordered a gorgeous maxi dress...please don't let this be it!!


----------



## Rose_bud

mandarhino said:


> Also I fear that summer is over and that's all we're going to get in the way of nice weather. My experience of British summers so far has been nice weather early on = crap weather in July/August.

yeah that's what I've been thinking too. I bloody hope not though! :haha:


----------



## Eala

Morning all :coffee:

How are we all today? I'm procrastinating before my next class (as per usual). There are only so many scholarly articles I can read before my head falls off :blush:

Did everyone have a nice bank holiday weekend?


----------



## Aaisrie

Didn't do anything other than lie dying on the sofa!!!!


----------



## Eala

Awwww :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jessabella

^^ on no :hugs:

I had snot faced, drooling grumpy girl, with poo that could scare away a skunk..but seems more smiley today! :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Thanks girls!!

Yea Saraya's nose has been running like a tap, bless her, and a chesty cough too.


----------



## lynnikins

i had a horrible weekend ,DH worked Saturday and Monday so no break for me and we went to a picnic on Sunday but i was the one playing with Nate for 2 hours on the playground while my OH sat in the grass not even holding EJ


----------



## lozzy21

I had a baby free night on sunday, OH took me to the cinema and i got an entire nights sleep


----------



## Eala

Aaaaargh, some of my BG organics are now blue!!!! I had a handful of nappies which I decided to wash last night (even though it wasn't a full load). My LO is at my parents' on a Tuesday, and they are being incredibly luddite about using cloth, so they use eco sposies. I didn't want to leave the nappies sitting till tomorrow just so I could add her nursery ones. Anyways, my DH was all "Oh, I've got some stuff I could chuck in to make a full load, if it helps?". Fine, no bother, as long as it's all ok to be washed at 50. 

His black jeans ran :cry: I just tried using Colour Run remover (which I've had great success with before) and it has done nothing :( So 5 of my lovely new BG Organics are now totally grey/blue on the inside :( I don't think it'll affect the function of the nappy in any way whatsoever, it's just frustrating! Does anyone have any ideas to return the nappies to their original (off)white colour, that wouldn't damage the PULs?


----------



## Aaisrie

Someone was asking the same about flips the other day... can't remember the post but I *think* someone said something about ecover bleach or something?


----------



## Eala

I have Ecover laundry bleach. I use a spoon in every wash to help get stains out (it's fab stuff). Not sure if it'll take colour runs out without soaking though? And I dunno if it's ok to soak the PUL in it... I will keep it in mind though :)


----------



## Jetters

Eala, it's small consolition I know but after six solid months of using organics even the calpol stained black ones eventually return to their original colour xx


----------



## Eala

That's good to know Jetters, thanks very much! Makes me feel better :blush:


----------



## discoclare

Oh no, hope the BGs go back.

I had a good weekend. Evening in the pub on Sat night watching the footie and just having a few beers. Sunday had a lovely li in while OH took Arianna out. Monday we had a 1st birthday party with my NCT group to celebrate all our birthdays! We hired a room in the hub in Regent's park and brought our own food etc. We had a cake done with all the babies' names on it.


----------



## modo

Hope you all had a nice weekend. I'm ill and feeling very sorry for myself :(


----------



## Rose_bud

:happydance:It was my birthday so went to a rEally cute local fair. Then on Monday took the kids to a knights tournament, Maddie loved it!


----------



## lozzy21

I feel a bit :blush: Were still in sposies at night and OH has got her ready for bed the past few nights and dident tell me we were out. :dohh: All my cloth are in the wash too. Iv just found a sposie but its a size down to what we need. It physicaly fits but its not absorbent enough so iv added a bamboo booster to it :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Inspirational Mummy-thinking there, Lozzy! :rofl:

Happy belated birthday, Rose_bud! :drink:

Aww Modo, I hope you feel better really soon :hugs: :hugs:

Clare - that party sounds fab! Glad you had such a good weekend :)


----------



## discoclare

Did anyone apply for Olympic tickets and still waiting on money going out? On BBC breakfast this morning they said the money would be leaving the accounts by midnight (I thought by 10th June but apparantly not). One of my friends had £250 taken out today and from that knows she has tiks for the men's 100m final! I'm confused as I was sure I would something as I applied for a couple of lower profile things. I applied for 2 high profile things too so I wasn't expecting to luck out with tickets for them but thought I would get something. This is what I applied for:

-Men's 10m diving final (definitely ballot, unlikely to be lucky with this)
-Swimming on a big medal day (pretty sure this would be ballot and probably not get tickets)
-Gymnastics (but not on a medal day, thought would have a pretty good chance for this)
-Trampolining (thought I was certain to get tiks for this! the limit you could apply for was 10 per person suggesting they weren't expecting a lot of applicants plus they had child "pay your age" tickets also suggesting they were expecting space). I applied for a pay your age ticket for Arianna for the trampolining.


----------



## mandarhino

A few people at work are still waiting for money to be taken out / not sure if they've got tickets. 

Hope you feel better soon Modo. 

Happy belated birthday Rosebud. 

Bedtime was a disaster tonight. Absolute refusal to sleep, delaying tactics along the lines of 'I hurt my eyebrows'. Right... 

Has anyone read that new book Go the F*ck to Sleep? Someone sent me a PDF copy a while back and the lines were running through my head tonight.


----------



## JellyBeann

Ive been accepted to be a *fill your pants nappy guru*!! Im excited!!


----------



## discoclare

^Oooh exciting Jellybeann.What does it entail?


----------



## JellyBeann

discoclare said:


> ^Oooh exciting Jellybeann.What does it entail?

It's a lot like avon, you basically advise people on cloth, you buy a start up kit and get 20% off all sales you make!


----------



## discoclare

Sounds good.


----------



## Jetters

Well done jellybeann, good luck in your new venture!

Mandarhino, I realllllly want to buy it but the guilt overwhelms me :lol: :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

How many rinces does it usualy take after a strip wash, im doing my first tonight.


----------



## Eala

Using the full detergent method, or the dishwasher tablet?


----------



## JellyBeann

Mine took 3...hour long rinses though


----------



## lozzy21

Full detergant.


----------



## Eala

Depends on how hard your water is, I think. It can take all day for some people. I've never tried it though, the diswasher tablet has always worked fine for me.


----------



## mandarhino

Jetters - PM me your email and I'll forward you the PDF - has pictures and everything. It is actually fairly cute - he's obviously trying to soothe his daughter to sleep and it ain't working.


----------



## lozzy21

The booster in the sposie worked lmao


----------



## Jetters

i'm so annoyed!!!!! 

I sold a huge bundle of Flips/inserts/socks to a woman on CNT last week; she pushed for a lower price and I did ger a good deal; the Flips were 2/3 weeks old and I made a reallllly big loss on them. Now she's selling them all on CNT for double or more what I sold them to her as!!!!!!!

I officially quit CNT.


----------



## mummyclo

Jetters said:


> i'm so annoyed!!!!!
> 
> I sold a huge bundle of Flips/inserts/socks to a woman on CNT last week; she pushed for a lower price and I did ger a good deal; the Flips were 2/3 weeks old and I made a reallllly big loss on them. Now she's selling them all on CNT for double or more what I sold them to her as!!!!!!!
> 
> I officially quit CNT.

WHAT!!!! Thats awful! I would comment on her post...send me to her i'll deck her! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

mummyclo said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> i'm so annoyed!!!!!
> 
> I sold a huge bundle of Flips/inserts/socks to a woman on CNT last week; she pushed for a lower price and I did ger a good deal; the Flips were 2/3 weeks old and I made a reallllly big loss on them. Now she's selling them all on CNT for double or more what I sold them to her as!!!!!!!
> 
> I officially quit CNT.
> 
> WHAT!!!! Thats awful! I would comment on her post...send me to her i'll deck her! :haha:Click to expand...

Me too!! I would deffo comment on her post, and maybe even report her? Surely that's against the rules of the forum


----------



## veganmum2be

argh thats awful!


----------



## Jenniflower

That's awful!! You should have sold ME your flips! lol. But no really, go give her bad feedback. What's her name so we know not to buy from her.


----------



## Rose_bud

That's terrible! I'd be so pissed about that!


----------



## Eala

Def leave her bad feedback if you can! I'd also report her to the admin. Even if it's not against the rules, it's surely against the spirit of the site? I mean, it's hardly likely that after a week (presumably not even a week, with postage times!) that she has suddenly thought "Oh, I don't like Flips" and then just randomly decided to sell them for double what she paid for them.


----------



## Aaisrie

I agree you should report her, spirit of the site is right!!!!! Stupid bitch...


----------



## Jetters

If there's one thing I hate more than mums being ripped off, it's mums ripping off other mums!!! She's also selling brand new moonbeam flips x 3 for full price... bet she got them in the £5 baba me deal.


----------



## Aaisrie

Not just that but the whole point of CNT is helping each other out - "this doesn't work for me, I want x, y and z instead so I'll sell it and buy those or trade" It's not meant for making money off...


----------



## Jenniflower

I was just on CNT but can't see who you're talking about.


----------



## Mel+Bump

:( Thats crap. And its true, its not the spirit of the site. Are mums not supposed to help other mums?!

On another note. I'm giving up cloth :'( Watch out for the massive destash on here when I can be bothered to take all the pictures and work out what I have. I almost got stash happy and everything! Grrrrr.


----------



## Jetters

whyyyyy hun?x


----------



## Mel+Bump

The nappies have been giving her nappy rash for a bit so I striped them in the hope this would help (I had no problems at all before, for months they were fine!) but I put one on this morning and realised she was unsettled but assumed it was because she woke early, then did nappy change as normal, noticed she was a tad red but thought nothing of it but she cried for about 3 hours and when I changed her nappy she'd had an allergic reaction and its burnt all her nappy area! It looks so sore and I feel so sorry for her. I dont want to risk trial and error seeing if its the fleece, liner or nappies because I dont want it to happen again.

It got quite sore before stripping them so I dont think it was that. I just feel quite guilty for giving her such a sore bum!!!


----------



## sausages

Aw Mel+Bump i'm sorry you've had a hard time with the nappies. :( My DS got awful nappy rash recently too, but it something fungal and cream sorted it out. Maybe just keep hold of everything for a few weeks. Have a few weeks in sposies, see if the rash clears up and maybe try again? While you're waiting perhaps give the nappies a million rinses to get everything out of them? :hug:

Jetters, i am shocked!!! How does she not feel like a proper nob head?! I have sold on nappies i bought preloved form CNT ad here and i have gone back to check what i paid for them so that i didn't charge more because i would feel so cheeky doing that!! It is definitely not in the spirit of the site and should be reported!!


----------



## OliveMartini

I feel a bit stupid...

I just bought a Flip off her with both an organic and stay dry insert for £14....


----------



## Mel+Bump

TY Sausages. I stopped using them about 2 weeks ago (mainly because she was with my parents for a week) and it all cleared up lovely. But this wasn't a rash today. It came up within about 3 hours and it looks burnt. Like no blistering or peeling skin, but on one area its weeping a little and I can barely wipe it without her crying. She spent most of today in tears. I just dont think I want to put another nappy on her! If its not better by tomorrow Im going to get it looked at quickly. Ive put sudocrem on it and shes sooo much calmer. 

Think Im going to wash the nappies a few times before I sell them though. I dont think it was the stripping but Id hate for it to be that and then sell them on!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh your poor daughter. I hope the rash clears up soon. 

I suppose its not anything to do with changing detergents? Or is she teething and her body's been through a bit out of whack? My daughter had ongoing issues with rashes and it took us ages to figure out she was reacting to disposable wipes.


----------



## Mel+Bump

I did wonder if it was the striping as I used the dishwasher method so that was a change but she had such bad rashes before too. I did wonder if it was the liners though. As I switched the types of liner a month of 2 ago. Because I use a disposable and a fleece liner on top of the nappy so hardly any nappy touches her skin at all, if any! 

Like I said though, because it was so horrible with her crying in pain I just dont want to risk it. Shes got psoriasis and eczema too so shes a sensitive little thing bless her lol. I tried using cheeky wipes solution and maing my own up but that brought her out in a rash as well. Thers no hope with her! lol


----------



## mandarhino

Yes my daughter reacts to wipes solutions as well! My bottle of Cheeky Wipes has about 2 drops missing from it. I have to use water on her reusable wipes. In the morning I use a bit of Weleda baby soap to get rid of the smell but otherwise it is straight water. 

She uses fleece liners except at nursery and I find she can get a bit irritated with the paper liners on those days. So frustrating. 

Hopefully she'll grow out of her sensitivities over time.


----------



## surprisemummy

hi dont have time to read what been going on im afraid but would like to ask a question.

Im just wondering with the flip organic inserts, do they need a few washes to build up the absorbency? i assumed they never as they were made from cotton but theyre only just lasting over an hour. :shrug: they had only been washed once before i tried them today and they leaked really bad :( 

x


----------



## lozzy21

I think anything made from natural material, cotton or bamboo takes 6-8 watches to get to absorbancy.


----------



## Eala

I think it's any natural fibres (so cotton, bamboo and hemp) which require time to build up absorbency. I worked on that prinicple with my new BG organics, anyway!


----------



## mommy43

Eala- ive soaked pul napies in ecover only over night though with no problems :)
jetters-id also comment on the post n put how much she paid for them


----------



## Eala

Thanks mommy43! So far it seems to have faded slightly even just with washing them again, so I'm just hoping it'll come out over time now. Hasn't seemed to have any effect on the absorbency, so the nursery will just have to laugh at my blue/grey nappies for a while :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

Yikes - I've just sent off my resignation letter! I'm currently on maternity leave, but in four weeks from now, I'll officially be a SAHM *gulp*

(please don't mention on Facebook as a few of my colleagues are on there and not sure if my boss has told them yet).


----------



## Eala

That's exciting Elphaba! :)

I'm having one of those days. No make that one of those weeks. I'd say "months" but it's only June 3rd so that doesn't sound all that impressive.

Ever just feel like absolutely everything (even things which should be pleasant) feels like it's nothing but stress? Aside from Roo, of course (though don't ask me to repeat that in the middle of one of her tantrums :blush:)


----------



## mommy43

i had a dating scan this morning they can see the sac but no baby my uterus measures 11 weeks the sac is 7 i have to go back next week n have another blood test & scan


----------



## Eala

Fingers crossed for you for next week :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you get good news from the scan next week mommy43.


----------



## Jetters

I know the feeling, Eala :hugs:

Good luck Mommy43 :hugs:


----------



## mommy43

dosent look good though n they didnt seem like there was much hope either:cry:
ive had a quick look online n most good out comes are earlier 5 or 6 weeks 
i feel like its my fault as it wasnt really what i wanted


----------



## mandarhino

Oh mommy43, these things just happen and it is nothing to do with how the mother feels about the pregnancy. Don't beat yourself up feeling guilty about it. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Mummy43 :hugs:


----------



## modo

Mommy43 :hugs:


----------



## Jenniflower

Sorry you're having a rough time Eala. Hope things look up for you soon. 

And I'm so sorry mummy43, :hugs:


----------



## modo

Eala: I know how you feel right now :hugs: I am not going to be able to go back to work (because of them) and now I have to figure out what to do. I am thinking on going back for my MA. I don't like uncertainties :(


----------



## mommy43

thanks everyone for your support i know it dosent really belong here but i feel at home here:flower:
anyway other news my washing machine has broke down again:growlmad: n im using sposies till oh can look at it :nope: my house is a mess n im gonna go to bed early tonight 
im so emotional my 8yr old just found 2 baby field mice pulled out the nest n brought them home made me cry they are so tiny they dont stand a chance 
i was sat here crying over bloody field mice:cry:


----------



## lozzy21

Would adding too much wipes solution cause a red rash? OH set the wips up today and shes come out in a sore rash on her bum, she hardly ever gets nappy rash and its only came on in the past 3/4 hours since we used the new wipes.


----------



## Elphaba

Big hugs, mommy43.


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you get a good night's rest mommy43.

Yes lozzy using too much wipe solution has caused a rash for my daughter previously. She seems to react to it full stop so we just use water now. I really recommend wipes soaked in camomile and honey teabags or just camomile teabags. They work miracles. Or soak a fleece liner in the tea water and leave in her nappy overnight. Sounds weird but it works.


----------



## lozzy21

I havent had a problem with it before. Iv bathed her and put some oilatum on since were still in sposies at night, hopefully it should ease it. 

Silly Daddy.


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies how is everyone? :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex broke his amber necklace on Sunday morning and hes been a nightmare since :dohh: Hes teething 4 teeth! Hopefully his new one will be in tommorrow


----------



## Lliena

Aw bless him, Avalon still has no teeth yet!


----------



## Rose_bud

Matthews teething now, just ordered an amber anklet to try. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## mommy43

i think lo is teething too she's had horrible nappies today n is clingy but not acting like she's in pain she only has 4 front teeth so far n had them since 7m so i wouldnt be surprised if theres more on the way


----------



## Eala

Seems to be the season for teething. I got Roo up this morning and she suddenly has both her canines in! I swear they weren't there last night :shock: Need to try and take a look in her mouth next time she has a tantrum to see if I can work out how many teeth she still has left to get - won't be many!

I'm so demotivated right now. Doing stupid, pointless essays on stupid, pointless crap that has sweet FA to do with the job I'll hopefully be doing in just over a year's time. Not that I'll be doing the job, of course, because there are practically no vacancies anywhere. Ho hum :coffee:


----------



## chuck

I dont drop by here often but ladies...my faithful BG v 3's are leaking like crazy.

Strip wash time me thinks, but which method do you ladies with very hard water use?

I've done detergent before but had to rinse for ages and i wasn't convinced it had worked all that well to be honest.

...anyone use dishwasher tabs in a hardwater area...what do you do?


----------



## JellyBeann

well, my BF journey has come to an end! My milk has dried up!!


----------



## Jetters

I do- I just wash the nappies as usual, then wash them again with a dishwasher tab in the drum with the nappies- then 3 rinses. Long time no see, congrats on new bundle :hug:


----------



## Jetters

Ahhhhh Jellybean! *hugs* Well done for 16 months, fab milestone! xx


----------



## chuck

hee hi Jetters...yeah I've been around but hiding in the home and natural birthing section. I was hoping to HBAC but didnt quite make it, got a fab VBAC on GnA only in the end though so can't complain!

Just waiting for this little ones butt to fill out a bit so I can get him in the new pile of BG v4's sat in the corner of my room! 

Will have to give the dishwasher tab a try tomorrow if the weather is good and I can get the buggers dry afterwards!


----------



## lozzy21

Where are some good places to get 2nd hand wraps that dont cost a fortune?


----------



## mandarhino

Sorry Jellybean! Hope you're feeling ok. 16 months is a great milestone. 

We finished ours about a week and a half ago and I've been feeling a bit sad as she had her first cold with no breastmilk. Went ok though, but her hand has been down my top constantly. Including on the bus on the way home from nursery. Always more awkward in public :)


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> Where are some good places to get 2nd hand wraps that dont cost a fortune?

Natural mamas for sale or trade forum or cloth nappy tree are the best places. You won't find a long one for less than £40 ish though even second hand.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv had a look on natual mammas but the only size 7 wraps they have are still £100+ and i can get a new one for that.


----------



## Lliena

If you put an ISO of out and state your budget you may get lucky :)

Girasol here for £50 https://naturalmamas.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=121588


----------



## Jetters

I've just gotta say.... arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh! I'mso jittery at the moment- this is my last full week of college, no idea how i've done it but I bloody have! So proud of myself :D 2 more assignments to finish up this week and then i'm done!

I'm all over excited now the end is in sight... I have three whole delicious months off with my beautiful boy :happydance: :happydance: before I start uni in Sep. I know it sounds daft but i'm sooooooooooo excited cos I started college when he was 6 weeks old, so I just can't wait to have proper one on one time, just us xxx


----------



## Eala

Yay Jetters, that's fab! I'm so jealous :rofl:

I'm about ready to scream at Uni, I really am. There is pretty much no end in sight to all this stress :( My "holiday" time is going to be taken up having surgery :dohh: Then straight into back to back placements, then 3rd year, then the prospect of graduating with no job to go to... etc etc.

I know I'm luckier than a lot of people, and there are plenty who'd like to be on the course I'm on. I just feel so ill all the time just now, it's hard to try and keep my spirits up.

Sorry for the moan :(


----------



## mandarhino

Hooray Jetters! Hope you have an amazing summer with K. 

We should organise a last minute NP London peoples meet before you go off northways. Course diary coordination always seems to fall at the last hurdle given the failures of the last couple of meets to happen. 

So I think M is ready to give up her afternoon nap. She's still not asleep! DH is in with her at the moment as I have had enough. Long day at work, up from 5am thanks to someone crawling into bed with us. She hasn't been napping when she's been at home with us and going to bed at 7:30-8. First day back at nursery for 4 days and she has an afternoon nap - nearly 9 bloody 30 and she's still up. And breathe.


----------



## mandarhino

Ah Eala. That sounds rough. Will you at least get a bit of time off to rest in the summer? 

My BIL is in a similar boat as he's doing his doctor training at the moment. He's getting married this summer and still hasn't figured out when he can take a honeymoon due to holiday schedules & issues.


----------



## discoclare

My DD is still up too Mandarihino. She has slept for 2 hours today (been up since 7am) and she's 11 months. She should be asleep but she's taking an old mobile apart and babbling away!

Well done Jetters! Hope you have a great summer off.

Most importantly though....my best friend just called and her waters broke at 5pm! She is at home with mild contractions (first baby) so probably no baby tonight but hopefully tomorrow! I'm so excited!!!!!! Wish it happened a day or two earlier though as today I went shopping to all the posh baby shops in St John's Wood. Tomorrow, Thurs and Fri I'm at work so will have to wait to buy something nice for the baby. I already got her a Pacapod changing bag so I don't feel too guilty. I'm soooooo excited, she's team yellow and hasn't given away any of her name choices so it makes it all even more exciting!


----------



## lozzy21

Niamh has been in bed since 7.30


----------



## discoclare

lozzy21 said:


> Niamh has been in bed since 7.30

Jealouuuuuuuuus.:haha: Good girl Niamh. Arianna is so awake today she's just a bundle of energy. She doesn't ever stop, or as my stepmum says "she's very busy isn't she?".


----------



## lozzy21

She went down first go aswell, i normaly have to go up and put her dummy back in a few times. I hope she keeps up with it lol


----------



## mandarhino

discoclare said:


> My DD is still up too Mandarihino. She has slept for 2 hours today (been up since 7am) and she's 11 months. She should be asleep but she's taking an old mobile apart and babbling away!
> 
> Well done Jetters! Hope you have a great summer off.
> 
> Most importantly though....my best friend just called and her waters broke at 5pm! She is at home with mild contractions (first baby) so probably no baby tonight but hopefully tomorrow! I'm so excited!!!!!! Wish it happened a day or two earlier though as today I went shopping to all the posh baby shops in St John's Wood. Tomorrow, Thurs and Fri I'm at work so will have to wait to buy something nice for the baby. I already got her a Pacapod changing bag so I don't feel too guilty. I'm soooooo excited, she's team yellow and hasn't given away any of her name choices so it makes it all even more exciting!

Oh that sounds like mine when she was that age. It's a joy isn't it! I was lucky to get an hour's day time sleep out of her then. It wasn't till she hit 12 months or so that she started sleeping for 1.5 -2 hours in the day. Bliss.


----------



## mommy43

my lo has just gone off now 
shes had 8 poo'y bums today really loud ones too im sure teeth are going to follow


----------



## Eala

Thanks Manda. I've got a week away with my parents, DH and Roo the first week of July, which I'm really looking forward to. My surgery is the day after I come back through :rofl:


----------



## modo

I put some aqueous cream on Boo's diaper rash last night and 3/4 of it was gone this morning. Pretty amazing! I didn't actually mean to use it it as I meant to grab the sudocreme tub and got the wrong one. Didn't notice till I had put it on. Really impressed :thumbup:


----------



## Elphaba

mommy43 said:


> my lo has just gone off now
> shes had 8 poo'y bums today really loud ones too im sure teeth are going to follow

Ooh I hate it when you get that many pooey bums in a day. Usually signals teeth here too (and usually leads to nappy rash *sigh*). Thankfully Xavier is back to one poo a day at the moment...until the next tooth, I expect :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm doing my first strip wash with dishwasher tab today, am i right in thinking any basic tablet is fine?
just i bought co-op cheepies and they have bleaching agents or something in them, and i'm sure i read somewhere that bleaching agents and nappies are a no no? 
either i just imagined that or its true but doesn't count with strip wash? 
:shrug:


----------



## Elphaba

Grrrr feel like I am so losing the Easyfit love. Despite the fact that bamboo is 'supposed' to be more absorbant they seem to hold less than my Flip Staydrys. We can go 4-5 hours in a Flip if needs be with no leaks (the insert is soaked but no dripping or anything) but with an Easyfit - even boosted with a doubled over bamboo booster - if I don't change after about 2.5 hours, the inserts are soaked and we have a leak! Also the velcro is a bit of a struggle as Xavi does not stay still when you change him which means they often end up fastened up badly (though even fastened well they leak pre-3 hours) - at least with poppers I know which one I need to aim for!


----------



## veganmum2be

omg :sick:

up till now i just checked dirty nappies in a bucket then into machine did a rince then washed.
last week he was in sposies as my dad was visiting and i had a break from washing, it was last week he started doing propper poos :sick:
but it was alright cos i just threw it away.
today he did the most awful stinky minging mess in cloth and i was nearly sick.
i'm not quite sure how to deal with it?!
i've seen people mention credit card scraping...but that was not scrapeable, nor was it just on fleece liner so i couldn't do the flushy thing in the loo.
i ended up throwing it in the bath and spraying it with jet shower but i cant do that every time...my poor bath! :(
what do i do?!

also its now in the nappy bucket sopping wet, which is like a wet pail? i thought that was bad for nappies? what am i supposed to do about that?

i honestly just wanna use sposies now :( 
i was loving cloth and the ease until now!


----------



## lozzy21

I flush the liner round in the loo a few times to get the bulk of it off and i then get the rest of with the shower. I put some drain cleaner down every few weeks to clean it.


----------



## veganmum2be

it wasn't just on liner though :( it was a wn, my liners are huge but it still went everywhere else and under the liner! 
plus repeatedly flushing the liner cant be good for envoromental factors cos of the amount of water wasted in a flush?!

i supposei will have to shower it, but EWWW :(

also it took 10 mins to clean what do i do with LO when im doing that? 
its just not simple now and i hate the mess!


----------



## xemmax

His poo should change and begin to get more manageable. Once it's properly 'solid' it will mainly be contained in the liner. We use disposable liners and 9/10 it's easy to get rid of... the other time you can pick/rub it off the nappy :sick:


----------



## lozzy21

I put countdown on for Naimh


----------



## chuck

When Dewi was still fairly 'runny' I would use sposie liners which would catch at least most of the pwp, then use a nappy bag to err poop scoop (hand in the bag like you would pick up dog pwp)the liner out of the nappy and scrape as much as I could off the nappy -the bag can be emptied down the loo (as much as possible) when you're done.

It wont matter if there's some pwp on the nappy while it's in the bin if you wash regularly like every other day.

Sometimes nursery would rinse really messy nappies and it didn't harm them being in the pail damp until they were washed.


----------



## veganmum2be

argh talk the other day of people selling on nappies more than they paid.

girl on here doing it to me :| hate it!


----------



## Elphaba

That sucks, veganmum. People are pretty cheeky.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have a magic nappy! Every time I put it on him, he poo's within 5 minutes!!


----------



## mandarhino

I have just realised my DH is away Thur-Sun night for his brother's stag. Aaargghh. I didn't realise it was this weekend and have nothing organised.


----------



## Jetters

veganmama, it was at that age I really contemplated giving up cloth too- I was nearly effing sick every time. I stopped using nappies that it went everywhere in, and switched to just BGs pretty much. And I bought a pair of large marigolds and a tupperwear box, those are my poo gloves, I put them on and rinse out nasty poos in the sink, then shove it in the nappy bin (wet is fine, just wring it out, it's not the same as wet pailing) and then quickly spray my sink with dettol. 

Within about 6 weeks his poos went solid 95% of the time I can just flick them in the toilet now and i'm dead glad I persevered, but foooooock meeeeeee those times were grim! :hugs: it will pass!!


----------



## chuck

I remember using colief with Dewi when he had a bad tummy and boy oh boy are those poo's interesting!

They were huge and almost foamy and got everywhere!


----------



## lozzy21

Would it be wrong of me to kidnap my MIL, just for a few weeks?


----------



## mommy43

if u have to shower them buy a big bucket or tub n do it in that in the bath just the bucket or tub to rinse rather than the whole bath each time n u can flush the water straight down the toilet


----------



## Rose_bud

Not looking forward to weaning poops!


----------



## JellyBeann

LO has had a wierd poop, its runny and bright green

*THIS GREEN, LITERALLY *

What can be causing this?


----------



## veganmum2be

my lo got green poop once and everyone said teething or virus x


----------



## JellyBeann

veganmum2be said:


> my lo got green poop once and everyone said teething or virus x

 
I am thinking it is teething, he won't let me see in his mouth, he only has his very back teeth in the corners to get and he's done!


----------



## mommy43

i just counted my nappies i have 99 n thats not counting BGV4's:blush:


----------



## lozzy21

Teathing and having an upset tummy can cause green poo, as can eating lots of green veggies.


----------



## Rose_bud

mommy43 said:


> i just counted my nappies i have 99 n thats not counting BGV4's:blush:

Wow!


----------



## sausages

mommy43 said:


> i just counted my nappies i have 99 n thats not counting BGV4's:blush:

Woah!! I would get lost for hours stroking that lot! :lol:


----------



## mandarhino

Aah mommy43 glad to hear the nappy addiction has not abated. 

Does anyone use Bamboozle Stretchys at night? I think I'm searching for a replacement for my WNNNs as I am getting massive bum crack gappage on them. She pees a fair amount so am wondering whether they'd work with a bit of extra boosting.


----------



## Lliena

I don't use them overnight but I know someone that uses them with a nearly 3 year old boosted with a hemp insert and a LL bamboo booster x


----------



## Jetters

If he's had a lot to drink in a day (i.e on hot days) I use a stretchie with a flip organic insert inside it, inside a Thirsties wrap. On normal days I use a thirsties wrap with 1 flip organic + 1 flip stay dry. 

x


----------



## mandarhino

I've ordered 3 to try, which is pretty self indulgent but they were still on offer at C&C and the discount worked as well. She gets on really well with Easyfits so the fit should be good and I've got lots to boost them with. I'm just so fed up with the strange fit of her WNNNs.


----------



## Jetters

^ so was I. The WNNNs were ridiculously bulky. The boosted stretchies aren't as bad. Good luck with them :)


----------



## Elphaba

We have used stretchies - boosted with a fold LL bamboo booster inside the nappy and a hemp booster between the nappy and wrap - at night with no problems. Used a Nature Babies multi wrap with it.

Have gone back to sposies at night now but that's for convenience rather than because they didn't work - he's such a wriggly and faffing about with all that boosting and trying to get it on him without it falling apart is a pain when he's tired. Would go back to them another time though if the wriggling calms down! And in the meantime I can still use the stretchies unboosted during the day.


----------



## lozzy21

Have any of you had comments from people who you thought would have been more open to your choices?


----------



## JellyBeann

Yep, basically my whole family have at one point told me to stop breastfeeding, co-sleeping or even bab ywearing, even though he can't walk yet, and it#s fine to put him in a buggy!!


----------



## mandarhino

Yes about breastfeeding, weaning, co sleeping, refusal to let her CIO, etc. I am very good at going 'hmmm, yes I'll think about that' and then ignoring said advice. 

My daughter went to bed at 6:35 tonight! A small miracle given it was an 8:30 bedtime yesterday and then up at 6am today. There was no nap today which made the difference. I figure she'll still get up at 6am but at least I'll have had an evening to mooch about and relax.


----------



## lozzy21

I was at the soft play with my best friend, wev been best friends since we were 14. Niamh was sick and i asked her to pass me a babywipe, she passed me one of hers and said "are theses ok or are they too chemicaly for you" it was more the way she said it than what she said.

She then started twitering on about how using cloth nappies was silly and pointless ect I got her back though, i asked her would she rather wear paper or cotton nickers and she skirted round answering saying things like well the only time she would wear anything paper would be in her period and she would rather not be on her period and then she tryed to say they arent made out of paper. In the end i got her to admit she would rather wear cotton nickers so i asked her how it was any different and she couldent answer


----------



## mandarhino

It's funny but using cloth nappies is about the only decision I've made where I've had no negative feedback from friends/family. In fact one friend recently told me how much she respected me for keeping up with the cloth.

I'd feel more deserving of respect if I had managed to avoid cloth nappying combining with my shopping addiction. Oops.


----------



## Jetters

I mentioned to G earlier that when I move, i'm gonna stick K in sposies for a week to save on washing/stress as he'll be going from pillar to post for a few days... I want them all clean to move with and then as soon as we're in the new house, he can go back in fluff. 

SO! Silver lining... I can do a full stash pic :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

You moving far?


----------



## Jetters

From south London to Hertfordshire! Big move for us; leaving the city and yummy mummy land for a quiet, titchy tiny town :) Xxx


----------



## lozzy21

Eeeek i dont envy you at all, i hate moving.


----------



## Jetters

It's stressful but I'm really excited... Leaving a pokey flat for a lovely house, and I love organising stuff :D x


----------



## Hayley90

Im so jealous Yas!!! I wish i could move but im stuck in this piss hole for god knows how long with nobody anywhere near me :(

We want to move either further down into the nicer bits of kent, or further into london... depends on what i end up doing for work! :wacko:


----------



## sausages

Wow! I am jealous too! Moving is proper exciting if you can just separate yourself from the stress. A whole new house to prettify! :D


----------



## Hayley90

i love moving, can i move for you?!? I love packing, and unpacking and decorating... ahh its awesome!


----------



## Rose_bud

I'm jealous you're moving to a house in the country. But we've moved 4times in just over a year so we're staying put for now!


----------



## sausages

And daydreaming about how you're going to decorate and which furniture you can put where. :D 

What's the house like? Is it a cottage? terrace? modern?


----------



## modo

Jetters: Good luck with you move hon! Sounds so exciting :happydance:


----------



## mommy43

we have just picked our first lot of home grown strawberrys:happydance:
we tried last yr but only one grew n the ants got it:(
this yr theres a few quite small but tast lovely n perfect size for izzy she loves them:thumbup:
my dad grew lots of fruit n veg id forgotten how different they taste from shop brought ones


----------



## lozzy21

Can you recomend me some good sites to buy a woven wrap from please?


----------



## JellyBeann

Victoria Slinglady is good!


----------



## mandarhino

Hooray to excellent summer fruits! I had some fresh picked strawberries that someone brought into work this week. They do taste so much better than the store bought ones. 

Speaking of store bought fruit, it has been a disgusting day for nappies as I didn't exercise enough control yesterday over M's raspberry / cherry consumption. Bleurgh. I even managed to flush a fleece liner down the loo when swilling the nappy. Hope it doesn't clog the pipe and cause chaos. 

Jetters, I hope your move goes smoothly. I have moved a lot in the last couple of years and I hate it. Still I do have a certain fondness for unpacking things and organising them but not enough to make me want to move anytime soon.


----------



## Jetters

Thanks everyone! It's a little 2 bed semi detached cottage on a little lane :cloud9: blisssssss after living in a pokey sending floor flat in a housing estate! :D


I love the packing unpacking etc :D this is the first move i've ever actively chosen and am happy about...it's also home number TWENTY FIVE for me. And i'm 25. :shock:


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> Can you recomend me some good sites to buy a woven wrap from please?

Love to be natural, mama natura, natural connection.


----------



## discoclare

Jetters said:


> Thanks everyone! It's a little 2 bed semi detached cottage on a little lane :cloud9: blisssssss after living in a pokey sending floor flat in a housing estate! :D
> 
> 
> I love the packing unpacking etc :D this is the first move i've ever actively chosen and am happy about...it's also *home number TWENTY FIVE for me. And i'm 25. *:shock:

just read that! I am on 17 I think if I counted right (and planning to move in next 6-12 months). But I'm 35. At 25 I think I'd only lived in about 11 places.

Hope the new place is lovely and the move goes well.


----------



## mommy43

jetters-omg thats alot of moves 
i moved 4 times in a yr before moving here i hated it living out of boxes n not being able to find anything i like being organised too n couldnt coz i knew i was gonna be moved they knocked my flat down so i had to lol
mandarhino-i will expect yukky nappies tomorrow then she finished off the strawberrys this afternoon


----------



## mandarhino

I'm at 16 I think and I'm a decade older than you Jetters! Might be a couple more as I squatted for a while when I first moved to London so there were quite a few places in there.


----------



## mandarhino

mommy43 said:


> jetters-omg thats alot of moves
> i moved 4 times in a yr before moving here i hated it living out of boxes n not being able to find anything i like being organised too n couldnt coz i knew i was gonna be moved they knocked my flat down so i had to lol
> mandarhino-i will expect yukky nappies tomorrow then she finished off the strawberrys this afternoon

Hopefully you didn't feed her sweetcorn for dinner after loads of summer fruits. :sick:


----------



## Jetters

I moved out at 15 and i've not lived anywhere for more than a year since! But most of the moves were my mums fault- we averaged two a year.


----------



## Eala

I hate moving so much that I've sworn that when we move from here, I'm paying a company to pack most of it :blush: I don't care how much it costs. I really, really hate moving. Never had a good experience yet!


----------



## lozzy21

I think iv only moved 7 times.

Wish me luck girls, its our first night in cloth and not by choice. I was going to start tomorrow night and try her with an organic insert with a bamboo booster but we put her in the last sposie and she went and poo'd so were in a flip with a stay dry insert and 2 bamboo boosters. I hope it works!


----------



## Eala

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## modo

Good luck lozzy :hugs:

I changed countries 7 times. As an adult I have moved 7 times but I moved a lot more as a child.


----------



## Elphaba

Hope the flip works, lozzy!


----------



## lozzy21

https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/didymos-limited-edition-pesci-pazzi-size-p-738.html

https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=698

https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=685

https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=701

Can i have your opinion on them girls?


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> https://www.lovetobenatural.co.uk/didymos-limited-edition-pesci-pazzi-size-p-738.html
> 
> https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=698
> 
> https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=685
> 
> https://www.mamanatura.co.uk/catalog.htm?item=701
> 
> Can i have your opinion on them girls?

Grey hopp is thin and can be diggy with a larger baby, the ginko or the pesci would be fine with Niamh the pesci is more purple with pink fish though, the pic shows it the other way round. You can wrap it back to front if you prefer the pinky side though :)


----------



## lozzy21

Im torn because i like both the ginko and the pesci. Technicly i can afford both but OH would flip if i got both.


----------



## Lliena

I think the pesci is nicer but thats cos I dont like the pattern of the ginko :)


----------



## lozzy21

I like the patten on the ginko but i think im going to go with the pesci, i allready have problems with people thinking shes a boy as it is and the pink might make them think twice about calling her a him


----------



## lynnikins

lol ive moved too many times ive had 7 addresses in the 6 yrs ive been in the UK lol and we moved 3 times before i came out here lol.

and we might be moving again soon, possibly before this baby is here eek..! caus this place isnt really working very well for us


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> I like the patten on the ginko but i think im going to go with the pesci, i allready have problems with people thinking shes a boy as it is and the pink might make them think twice about calling her a him

Good idea :D


----------



## Jetters

Why not lynni?

Modo, I love the new avatar!

Lozzy good luck with the flip. 


Night x


----------



## lozzy21

Yey it worked! No more sposies for us. It stinks though!


----------



## Rose_bud

I'm going to put Matthew in cloth as of tonight, stupid sposies leaked AGAIN. Starting to realize what a waste of money they are!


----------



## sausages

lozzy, how many times does LO feed in a night? Just trying to guage if a similar arrangement of nappies would work for us. K still feeds 2/3 times in the night... 1 if i'm lucky and he's feeling kind! :lol:

Jetters, your house sounds amazing! I would love to live somewhere older. Our house is a 70s semi and while it's brilliant in many respects the house itself has no character. 

I've lived in a grand total of 4 houses and i'm 30. Birth - 6 in one, age 6-21 in the next then moved into my DH's house at 21 and we both moved to a family home 5 years ago. :) I love looking at homes on rightmove though and fantasising about living there. Sometimes i get a "we should move!" bug, but it just costs so much! £6K on estate agents, solicitors fees, stamp duty etc. before you've even considered a bigger mortgage!!


----------



## lozzy21

She doesnt have any, she has her last bottle of 8oz at about 6.30/7.


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo! I have been accepted to be a cheeks and cherries champ, hopefully this will be a way to bring in some extra funds at home :happydance:


----------



## Jenniflower

Lliena said:


> Woohoo! I have been accepted to be a cheeks and cherries champ, hopefully this will be a way to bring in some extra funds at home :happydance:

yay! well done! :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations lilena!


----------



## Jetters

Yay Lliena! What does a champ do?


----------



## sausages

Congratulations Lliena! :) I hope it works out really well for you. 

Thanks lozzy, i will give your combination a try and see what happens... Only got a handful of sposies left for nights.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Yay Lliena! What does a champ do?

You buy a kit and then make comission on selling nappies etc. It's not hard core sales or anything its down to the individual how much effort you put in. I go to baby group and sling meet and stuff so am going to start there first off and let people know im a nappy advisor/NP type person. My HV/comm midwife has said I can put posters up at baby clinic and in the hosptial scan waiting room :D


----------



## JellyBeann

Lliena said:


> Woohoo! I have been accepted to be a cheeks and cherries champ, hopefully this will be a way to bring in some extra funds at home :happydance:


I've been accepted to be a *fill your pants nappy guru*!! I'm excited!! Need the funds first though!


----------



## Jetters

that sounds great, well done girls!!! I'd have loved someone to come round and give me a simple guide to nappies, I almost gave up before I even started with all the different types!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I'll admit when I started I was like woah what the hell?! So if I can make it easier for people then thats cool :D


----------



## Eala

Grats to everyone who is a C&C champ :)


----------



## Mynx

Aww congrats girls! :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

New bamboozles arrived and I took risky strategy of putting her to bed in one, boosted massively and with a blueberry coverall over top. Well of course it required the poop of approval. So she's off to sleep wearing a WNNN again. Bah.


----------



## veganmum2be

:lol: @ the poop of approval!


----------



## lozzy21

I want my wrap to come now :hissy:


----------



## sausages

Ha ha ha! Poop of approval! :lol:

DS went to bed in cloth for the first time last night. I put him in a flip cover with an organic insert wrapped around a stay dry and a bamboo booster. Did the job well!! He fed twice too!

Tonight i am trying a bamboozle with its booster snapped in plus another random hemp looking booster i had all wrapped up in a flip wrap. 

I need more flips organic inserts i think. 

Anyone got any fluffy mail coming or are we all hanging on til payday? I know i am! :lol: Whatever happened to that nappy party type thing that was going to be happening? Did i miss it?


----------



## lozzy21

Not fluff but im waiting for my woven wrap to come.


----------



## mandarhino

I'm waiting for a coop order from the US of nappies & dresses. Hopefully this week. And a new handbag. Can't wait till it arrives.


----------



## lozzy21

Am i silly to buy a night nappy if flips are working?


----------



## lozzy21

I feel so bad. I orderd a wrap from mamanatura because they were the only place to have size 7 in stock, checked the order status and it said it was on order so i just send her a snotty email and its getting sent out today :blush:

Why set it as on order when she could have put processing? Id have been fine with processing.


----------



## JellyBeann

Oops!! I know what you feel like though lozzy! I want everything to arrive the next day lol...I know some things just an't do that though, I mean ordering from China, I wanted it next day ahahah!!


----------



## lozzy21

It's times like this I wish I didn't use cloth!


----------



## Jetters

What's up Lozzy??


I put K's teething necklace somewhere a while ago cos he was driving me MAD pulling it off. And now he's teething like craaaaaaaaaazy and I can't find it :blush: i'm the most organised person ever, I hate losing things :(


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi ladies :flower: have not posted here in a long time. Hope everyone is well. I am waiting for 3 bamboozie stretch fitteds to arrive and 2 aristocrat wool covers. I hope this is my nighttime solution. My little man is a very heavy wetter probably because he still nurses throughout the night. At the moment I change him halfway through the night but it wakes him up fully and it can take near an hour to get him back down!!!


----------



## lozzy21

She decided to poo at 12 last night so i changed her but instead of just being able to throw it in the bin and go back to bed i had to faf on sorting it out, it had squidged out onto the insert and the wrap.


----------



## lozzy21

My wrap came this morning, do i NEED to wash it first or can i just use it, I need to use it.


----------



## veganmum2be

i think you can use it but its just a bit stiff feeling until washed and worn in abit? x


----------



## Lliena

You can just use it but giving it a quick wash and tumble on low will help it to soften up loads :)


----------



## lozzy21

Think i might wash it today, turns out im waiting for 2 more parcles to come.


----------



## lozzy21

Well one now so i might be out by lunch.

Part of Andrews fathers day prezzie has come :happydance: Im so chuffed with it!


----------



## lovealittle1

Lozzy- what did you get him for fathers day?? We did a photo session yesterday so DH will be get a custom fathers day card and am also going to frame one of my faves for his night stand.


----------



## lozzy21

I got one of the mugs with pictures on, its sooo cute


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm thinking about putting dreads back in my hair...Ever sinceI took them out about 3 years ago, I've been missing them!!


----------



## lovealittle1

lozzy21 said:


> I got one of the mugs with pictures on, its sooo cute

That's a great idea!


----------



## Jetters

I am LOVING my thirsties duo wraps, they're freaking amazing!! I don't know how, but they keep the stink in... I used to use flips with a organic + stay dry insert on top but the morning stench knocked me sick. Now I use the same organic+stay dry inside a Thirstie and our bedroom is stink free :lol:


----------



## Rose_bud

I finally put Matthew in cloth overnight, used a flip with SD and organic insert. He was up twice for a feed and although both inserts were soaked through his bum was dry this morning! Way better than sposies! However now I may need to try a thirsties wrap!


----------



## Jetters

They're so good and BONUS they come in cute prints! They're much bigger than Flips so I expect they'll last longer.. I got the velcro ones cos it's so easy to get a good fit with them. 

There's only 4 prints though- 2 boy, 2 girl- I got all 4 of course :lol:


----------



## mommy43

ive got thirsties duo for bed too:)
they are good n as u said roomy, ive got a few other wraps n i always have to re-adjust to make sure the fit well, but the thirsties go straight on


----------



## lozzy21

I dont notice the smell untill i go to change her nappy.

Niamh has started having a poo in the middle of the night and i dont allways notice,changed her nappy and her bum is raw.


----------



## mandarhino

I've got a Thirsties wrap as well that i love and another on the way. 

Nursery has started pre potty training this week. Eeek. Apparently she did a number of wees in the potty today. However I don't think I have the patience or inclination to take her to the potty every 45 minutes to an hour so she probably won't be getting consistent messages as she's with us 4 days and nursery 3. She's wearing reusable pull ups and she hasn't come home in different trousers yet. 

I have two nappies for her via a US coop that I ordered back in early April. They've been mailed but they might get here too late to get much use out of them.


----------



## lozzy21

Yey our first go in the wovan wrap today, it was realy comfy, she gave it her seal of aproval by puking on it.


----------



## Lliena

Hehe :D If your looking for another I have a stripy girasol in autumny colours Im thinking of parting with ;)


----------



## lozzy21

Those who use flips how much did LO weight when you changed the wrap to the middle setting.


----------



## lovealittle1

Does anyone here use wool covers at night??


----------



## mandarhino

Wool scares me for some reason. Not sure why - possibly because of the need to handwash. But I have heard excellent things about it. 

Lozzy sorry I have no experience of Flips. I used BG V3s though and my daughter went to the medium snaps at about 2-3 months I think. She was a massive fatty though. 

Had the first night in a boosted Bamboozle with a Blueberry coverall over top. Worked very well with the front of the nappy only very, very slightly damp in the morning. I had 3 extra boosters in there.


----------



## Jetters

Glad it worked, Mandarhino!

Lozzy I dunno bout weight but K was at 2-3 months I think. He's a chunk though.


----------



## Rose_bud

Lozzy Matthew was about 2.5 months and about 14lbs 8oz I think. He's a bit of a beast!


----------



## Elphaba

Lozzy, I only fairly recently changed Xavier to the middle rise setting. Probably at 17.5lb and 8 months. I accidently put on on him the other day though that was still on the smallest rise and it was fine though. He is a fairly slim baby though. If Niamh is bigger, she might need to go up sooner.


----------



## veganmum2be

i put frank on middle setting quite early, he was about 14lbs i think, i found it just made the rise higher and i could tighten it round the waist. it kept his pooplosions in better :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Selling one of my woven wraps here mamas :D

wrap!


----------



## lynnikins

lovealittle1 said:


> Does anyone here use wool covers at night??

i have done i used Disnas wool pants and found them great they fit over just about anything lol


----------



## Eala

When we used cloth at night I only ever used wool as a cover :) Absolutely loved it, it never let me down. Really low-maintenance too! Except on the odd occasions where LO poo'd in the night (if it got onto the wool) then I just hung them up to dry! Wool self-cleans, so they were always ready to go again in the evening. That's the thing I miss most about not using night nappies anymore :blush:

I finished my final theory week of second year today :shock: I still have 2 essays and a placement to do, so it's not like I'm going to be relaxing :haha: It's scary to think, though, that the next time I'm in University for theory will be when I'm in 3rd year :shock:


----------



## lovealittle1

It's nice to hear positive wool stories!! I love the idea of just hanging them to dry each morning!


----------



## mandarhino

congrats Eala.

UK peoples - something for you if you like Green Baby stuff but are put off by the price. They've got a 50% off code till Sunday - FABDAD50. I've just bought my stuff including some pjs I've been eyeing up for a couple of months.


----------



## Eala

Ooh I love Green People stuff. Thanks for that, Manda :)


----------



## jessabella

Eala said:


> When we used cloth at night I only ever used wool as a cover :) Absolutely loved it, it never let me down. Really low-maintenance too! Except on the odd occasions where LO poo'd in the night (if it got onto the wool) then I just hung them up to dry! Wool self-cleans, so they were always ready to go again in the evening. That's the thing I miss most about not using night nappies anymore :blush:
> 
> I finished my final theory week of second year today :shock: I still have 2 essays and a placement to do, so it's not like I'm going to be relaxing :haha: It's scary to think, though, that the next time I'm in University for theory will be when I'm in 3rd year :shock:

woow hoo..keep it up!:hugs:


----------



## modo

Well done Eala :)


----------



## 17thy

Just thought I'd say hi! I'm Brandi, 18 years old, married, and have a 7 month old daughter, Emerald Koi. We do a lot of natural parenting. It just came...well..natural for us to parent this way. 

I breastfed her for 8 weeks until my milk dried up :( I had a very hard time breastfeeding and was really devestated that I couldn't continue for longer. Hopefully next time... We started cloth diapering at 3 months old and are full time cloth diapering. She has very sensitive skin and it works best for us, plus I'm sure she's way more comfortable in cloth. :) 
We do a lot of self leading in her schedule. She goes to sleep when she's tired, other than at night when we try to get her to sleep by 8pm. We do what comforts her, even though some call it spoiling. She's a very happy and advanced baby. We grow a lot of plants, and are trying to make bonsai trees! I'm very excited for my daughter to grow up with lots of green plants around her. She loves playing in the grass, and nakie time. She's with me 24/7. 

Just thought I'd introduce myself and tell you a little bit about me and my family and I look forward to sharing our experiences in natural parenting!


----------



## lovealittle1

Hi Brandi :flower: love the name Emerald. I'm kinda new here as well. Lots of lovely ladies here! I also full time cloth and let bubs decide when to sleep except for in the evenings we have a bit of a routine which is naked time (bath eery second night) then bed.


----------



## Thumper

mandarhino said:


> congrats Eala.
> 
> UK peoples - something for you if you like Green Baby stuff but are put off by the price. They've got a 50% off code till Sunday - FABDAD50. I've just bought my stuff including some pjs I've been eyeing up for a couple of months.

Thanks for that :) but I can't see where to put the code in? typical, we just bought stuff from beaming baby yesterday! But happy to stock up from green baby too. Shame they don't still do ittis!


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> congrats Eala.
> 
> UK peoples - something for you if you like Green Baby stuff but are put off by the price. They've got a 50% off code till Sunday - FABDAD50. I've just bought my stuff including some pjs I've been eyeing up for a couple of months.
> 
> Thanks for that :) but I can't see where to put the code in? typical, we just bought stuff from beaming baby yesterday! But happy to stock up from green baby too. Shame they don't still do ittis!Click to expand...

Put it in when you 'review basket'. It took me two goes to figure it out. 

Hi 17th & welcome.


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi, Brandi...lovely to meet you! I have a son called Oliver Pheonix and we are a lot like you...we still BF though (must have been horrid for your milk to go so soon) at 17 months and we're full time cloth users too, he sleeps when he's ready, at the moment we're still co-sleeping, gently moving him into his own bed and we have pretty much all day when we're home nakey lol! 

Hope everyone is good, I'm ordering some more ebay cheapies tomorrow! (we get on so well wth them lol)


----------



## sausages

Welcome Brandi!

Hullo to everyone else. Sorry i've been MIA, i've been dealing with gawd-awful pain from having a tooth out. Finally got some antibiotics and codeine to take on top of my paracetamol and ibuprofen (after much sweating and research on kellymom etc. about drugs and breastmilk). 

Hope everyone else is doing well? xx


----------



## 17thy

:flower: thanks for the welcome guys! :D 

jellybeann i love your sons name! If I have a daughter next time we are naming her Olive :D and yes it was really sad for me to not be able to breastfeed because I tried soooo hard. I put 8 weeks of hard work with suppliments, and trying to express all the time to build up my supply (my husband even tried to help!) :o But all in all nothing worked. Hopefully next time.


----------



## JellyBeann

Aw thanks, we love it too! It's one of the only names we could agree on, we ideally want 3 boys and a girl, and if we get our wish, we're havng James and William for the boys and Dharma or Lily for the girl, But we're unsure of middle names! I like unusual middle names!

Argh, i've just had a letter off the council threatening me with a posession order, so have to pay about £25 a week to pay off our debt! It's their fault too, but I'm going to CAB to see if they can help us fight the debt off! As we've had a wage of about £100 a week from DH's job! ARGH! I have to talk to DH about it when he gets in later... hope he doesn't flip out!


----------



## Jetters

Think i'm going to sell my beloved Bugaboo Bee +. I always assumed that when the baby was around a year old i'd get a Maclaren anyway... since I LOVE the Bee when it's parent facing, but not so much f/f. And now K's started kicking me, it's definitely time to turn the seat around :dohh:

I'm gonna sell it and get a Maclaren techno I think. I like the black one with the silver handles... it's only gonna get used walking to and from nursery from now on anyway... still sad though, the Bee was PERFECT for us this past year!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh boo Jetters. I use my Bee+ for the days she's with us and my second hand Maclaren Quest for the 3 nursery days and traveling. Air Canada crunched my old Bee once and while it didn't damage it, it has made me wary of bringing it on a plane again. 

The Bee kicks the Maclaren's ass I have to say. Don't know if the Techno is better to push. The Quest is fine but after you've pushed a Bee and have gotten used to changing direction by steering with one finger, it is hard to go back to a normal pram. 

I am loving my Bamboozle stretchies + Thirsties or Blueberry wrap at night. Her bum is now slim enough to wear normal pyjamas which is exciting. I may sell some of my fleece to clear up space. I've also sold loads of nappies recently and feel I'm starting to get my stash down to a more acceptable level.


----------



## mandarhino

JellyBeann said:


> Aw thanks, we love it too! It's one of the only names we could agree on, we ideally want 3 boys and a girl, and if we get our wish, we're havng James and William for the boys and Dharma or Lily for the girl, But we're unsure of middle names! I like unusual middle names!
> 
> Argh, i've just had a letter off the council threatening me with a posession order, so have to pay about £25 a week to pay off our debt! It's their fault too, but I'm going to CAB to see if they can help us fight the debt off! As we've had a wage of about £100 a week from DH's job! ARGH! I have to talk to DH about it when he gets in later... hope he doesn't flip out!

JellyBeann you may want to give Shelter a call as an alternative. Most CAB have waiting lists as long as your arm and people are often being given appointments weeks later. Housing advice number is 0808 800 4444 or you can put your postcode in on their site and find a local group. 

Hope you get it sorted out quickly.


----------



## Lliena

The britax b smart is good for parent facing Jetters, its heavy but the seat is massive and Avalon has loads of room to grow in it still, so her feet are nowhere near me and she is long!! I like the fact she can still face me in it and when ready have it turned to face outwards :)


----------



## 17thy

JellyBeann said:


> Aw thanks, we love it too! It's one of the only names we could agree on, we ideally want 3 boys and a girl, and if we get our wish, we're havng James and William for the boys and Dharma or Lily for the girl, But we're unsure of middle names! I like unusual middle names!
> 
> Argh, i've just had a letter off the council threatening me with a posession order, so have to pay about £25 a week to pay off our debt! It's their fault too, but I'm going to CAB to see if they can help us fight the debt off! As we've had a wage of about £100 a week from DH's job! ARGH! I have to talk to DH about it when he gets in later... hope he doesn't flip out!

I really wanted 3 kids. But my DH has put his foot down on only 2. :/ We'll see though I suppose. He's threatened that after the second baby he's going to get a vasectomy, HE'S ONLY 19! :O It would probably really upset me if he did get one though. 

And I know what you mean about names. My daughter is Emerald Koi, obviously not the most "traditional" of names. Our sons name (if we ever have one) will be Onix, and we haven't decided a middle name for that. And our next daughter (if we have one) is going to be named Olive, but we don't know the middle name either.

What is CAB? Sorry I'm from Florida lol.


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh thanks, will ring them tomorrow

CAB is citizens advice beurau!

We said 2 kids, then it went to 4, who knows we might have more lol!!


----------



## Elphaba

We were away for the weekend visiting my mum so Xavier was in disposables Saturday and Sunday for convenience. Is it sad that I was excited to put him back in his cloth today?


----------



## Jetters

I've had a techno before with R, and it's fab. It's got nothing on a Bugaboo though but then it is a third of the price! 

I'd love to keep both... and use the Bee for weekends. And just use the maclaren for nursery runs, but that seems like a shocking use of money :blush: especially since we have a quinny zapp too. And my new house is TITCHY, no hallway so buggy will have to be stored in outside toolshed or living room... neither is ideal... if I get a maclaren it can just rest on the stairs.. hmmmm.


----------



## 17thy

Elphaba said:


> We were away for the weekend visiting my mum so Xavier was in disposables Saturday and Sunday for convenience. Is it sad that I was excited to put him back in his cloth today?

Lol no its not sad at all. DH isn't normally thrilled about CDing when we are out and about so he likes to bring a couple disposables, but I'm always happy to put her back in cloth. Besides she rips the disposables off like instantly now if she can get her hands on it.


----------



## Lliena

.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I've had a techno before with R, and it's fab. It's got nothing on a Bugaboo though but then it is a third of the price!
> 
> I'd love to keep both... and use the Bee for weekends. And just use the maclaren for nursery runs, but that seems like a shocking use of money :blush:

I have the britax and obaby stroller and about 5 carriers :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

I'm jealous of you :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I'm jealous of you :rofl:


Hehe, have you still got a blackberry? Im getting one in a few days as I broke my htc :dohh: so can bbm you if you have!


----------



## Jetters

yeah :happydance: xx


----------



## Elphaba

17thy said:


> Elphaba said:
> 
> 
> We were away for the weekend visiting my mum so Xavier was in disposables Saturday and Sunday for convenience. Is it sad that I was excited to put him back in his cloth today?
> 
> Lol no its not sad at all. DH isn't normally thrilled about CDing when we are out and about so he likes to bring a couple disposables, but I'm always happy to put her back in cloth. Besides she rips the disposables off like instantly now if she can get her hands on it.Click to expand...

Yeah, my DH doesn't really like it when we're out and about either. Normally if we're just out for the day, I'll stick with cloth and take the wet bag, but if we're overnight or a couple of days, I'll go with sposies. Plus it means I have my entire stash clean to choose from when I get home :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> yeah :happydance: xx

Woohoo will text you my new number etc when I get it all set up! I had to end my contract with vodafone early as the phone was broke and couldn't have an upgrade untill Nov and I didnt want to stay with them and so they charged me £200 quid robbing gets! Pah! It's ok though cos I found a deal with o2 where I get £150 cashback on a o2 contract so that nearly pays the vodafone charge off :D


----------



## Jetters

what a rip off!!! get the insurance on your BB :D xx protectmybubble.com super cheap x


----------



## Eala

Jetters, thank you! I've been trying to remember the name of that website all week :rofl:


----------



## lovealittle1

Elphaba- not sad at all!!! We are going camping next weekend and will be using sposies all weekend and feel sad about it already! I don't even want to buy them!!

Poo question time! - when does poo become poo that needs to be rinsed off before washing? I've just started giving LO bits of food here and there but his poo is still mainly bf poo. Today I could see a bit of banana evidence in it but it is still runny and yellow so should I be rinsing that first or can it still go straight in dry pail?? Thanks.


----------



## chuck

Seriously, Stanley was a once a day pooper...put him in cloth full time yesterday (his butt finally got big enough).

It seems today he's cottoned on to this fact. We're on 'poo of approval' number 4 as we speak, I can feel him filling his nappy.

My poor new BG v4 prints....blub.


----------



## Jenniflower

chuck said:


> Seriously, Stanley was a once a day pooper...put him in cloth full time yesterday (his butt finally got big enough).
> 
> It seems today he's cottoned on to this fact. We're on 'poo of approval' number 4 as we speak, I can feel him filling his nappy.
> 
> My poor new BG v4 prints....blub.

:haha: Gotta love the poo of aproval Chuck. lol. Glad you're getting on with them. Do you use a liner? I hate when DH changes her because he always forgets a liner and that's always when she decides to poo! Lot's of sunning. lol


----------



## Lliena

Afternoon ladies how are we all? It's my birthday! :D Have been shopping with my birthday vouchers and now back home drinking wine :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Aaisrie

Happy birthday Lliena!! 

I just came home from my nana's birthday party - she'll be 85 on Wednesday! It was a surprise and she cried when we all walked in :] Was lovely chilling with family all afternoon.


----------



## mandarhino

Happy Birthday Lilena! You going out tonight? 

I really, really need to tidy my house. Problem is that exhaustion makes me not want to do tiresome chores.


----------



## sausages

Happy birthday Lliena!! 

:D


----------



## PinkyPonk

Hi ladies, I'm new to this part of the forum!
how are we all? :D


----------



## mommy43

happy birthday lliena
n welcome pinkyponk
izzy has imetigo:cry: 
took her to docs n said it was just an infection n gave her cream, but it wouldnt stop spreading so had to go back n finally got it diagnosed correctly 
she had horrible scabs they gave her the proper stuff for it n antibiotcs because it got so bad after not being properly diagnoised the first time:growlmad:
she hates the antibiotics n starts screaming as soon as i get it ready :cry:
its starting to clear now but i feel cross i have to hold her down n upset her so much to give her antibiotics that she probably wouldnt of needed if they'd got it right the first time


----------



## chuck

Jenniflower said:


> :haha: Gotta love the poo of aproval Chuck. lol. Glad you're getting on with them. Do you use a liner? I hate when DH changes her because he always forgets a liner and that's always when she decides to poo! Lot's of sunning. lol

lol yeah flushables, but thinking of getting fleece for dewi his poo is solid enough to flick in the loo.


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Happy Birthday Lilena! You going out tonight?
> 
> I really, really need to tidy my house. Problem is that exhaustion makes me not want to do tiresome chores.


I did go out and got very drunk, so drunk in fact I managed to fall on my face and it hurts quite a lot now. :oops: It was a good night though :haha:


----------



## discoclare

Happy birthday Lliena for yesterday! It's Arianna's 1st birthday today!

We didn't have a party, we just went for lunch for Tapas. She enjoyed the gambas and the pulpo a la casa, but wasn't fussed about having too many patatas! Mummy and Daddy enjoyed a couple of glasses of Sangria in the sunshine.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh Lilena, that's quite the shiner you have. Still if you can't fall down drunk on your birthday, when can you? 

Happy Birthday Arianna! What a day for a nice lunch out. Man it is hot. 

For those who haven't seen, the Itti Bitti UK sale is in its late day and they've put what looks like the whole week's discounts on today. Thank goodness I didn't order anything earlier in the week or I would be well pissed off. But I have ordered now. :)


----------



## PinkyPonk

ohhh manda do you have a link? :D


----------



## mandarhino

ittibitti.co.uk


----------



## Jetters

I did order twice this week. Once was over £60 so not too miffed but the other time wasn't so I paid postage (and again today to get the last 3 I wanted). 

I think they are taking the PISS. I've got the ones I need now and wont shop with them again...


----------



## PinkyPonk

I found 2 nappies from itti bitti i want they are gorgeous but have no money in paypal for another day, when does the sale end? *prays its not for atleast another day*


----------



## mummyclo

Quick Q. When did your LO's start peeing less? I want to get some Itti's for F again as i love them! But i need him to be peeing less before they work! Any ideas?


----------



## Lliena

It's normally when they start having more food and less liquid, Avalon has 2 poos a day and about 3 wet nappies. She has never been a really heavy wetter though :)


----------



## Jetters

Itti sale ends at 3pm tomorrow :)


When K was properly eating food- 8 or 9 months- he stopped peeing sooooooo much. I can use ittis again whereas before, boosted, they'd be sogging wet after an hour. But he went from 5 bottles a day to 2 x


----------



## Lliena

Yas text me your bbm pin ;)


----------



## mandarhino

9-10 months I think when she started peeing less. 

Pinkyponk I think the sale ends today or early tomorrow. 

Jetters - I feel your rage. I think this has been an incredible own goal by Itti Bitti. Very badly handled. Obviously I'm quite pleased with my bargains but they never should have run the sale in this manner.


----------



## Jetters

Agreed! I've wrote on their wall... again. :p


----------



## PinkyPonk

eeeeeeeeeeeee my dad let me use his paypal so I now have a fluer and danube tutto on its way!

I rarely ever buy brand new nappies cos I never have enough money, I'm so excited haha!


----------



## Jetters

fab! i've got.... 5 ltd etd prints on the way and 6 plain colours. I'm so happy ittis work for us again. Bizarrely, it's just the SIOs with a extra booster whereas in small and medium it was AIOs! His shape must have changed. They only go about 2- 3 hours max and I wouldn't use them if we were out in the pram... but they're fab for running around the house in with a t-shirt :D


----------



## mandarhino

The Danube is gorgeous. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Elphaba

Oooh so tempted to get a few Ittis now they are working for us too as well (only for around 2 hours though).


----------



## PinkyPonk

I've never used Ittis before so I'm hoping they work out for us!

I have totally run out of nappies today, all eves wraps and pockets are in the washing machine right now and shes walking around in her very last emergency disposable...

I think I'm in trouble, i have like 8 nappies in the post I was kinda relying on then arriving today but they didnt... what do i dooooooooo :|


----------



## Elphaba

Can you buy another pack of sposies to have for emergencies? Hopefully in this heat at least your nappies will dry quickly.

ETA: don't know where you are in Hampshire but on the teeny tiny off chance you're in Fleet, you're welcome to three or four of my sposies to tide you over if you like (we use them at night).


----------



## PinkyPonk

nah can't get anymore as I only have £5 cash left til friday so have to keep that for electric/food.
nooo I'm in new milton :(
thank you though thats lovely, I have a wrap hanging out the window hoping it dries it faster :D
really need my stash to come through the post cos I clearly dont have enough nappies at the moment lol


----------



## Elphaba

Hope some of your stash dried quickly and that your new nappies arrive tomorrow!


----------



## PinkyPonk

the one i hung out the window dried quick, good think about wraps is you can reuse them haha it annoys me cos I have 20 large prefolds and only 3 wraps which isnt enough for Evie lol


----------



## JellyBeann

I am waiting on more, 15 isn't enough! I know my sig says 85, but the rest of them are either motherease which we just use in the house or sized minkis! I have 15 here, and 15 on order, then that will be enough, well, it won't but DH doesn't know that lmao!!


----------



## PinkyPonk

hahaha there is no such thing as enough cloth I think lol


----------



## Lliena

Woop Dominos just ordered for lunch because Im feeling lazy :rofl:


----------



## sausages

I wish we had a dominos near us. They're lush! First one i ever had was on holiday in Blackpool when DH and i were just kids and first together. Loved it! :lol:

Feeling a bit blah today. Don't know why. Might put DS in a favourite nappy to cheer me up! :lol:


----------



## PinkyPonk

ohh lovely, my dominos dont deliver to my house but dad owes me so hes taking me out of a harvester :D:D:D


----------



## Jetters

MmMMMMmMMMMmmmm...harvester.... :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

I could murder a big mac


----------



## PinkyPonk

oh dear just got a phone bill from orange for £113 now I have to choose between the cloth I've been holding or paying my orange bill :haha: 
hardest decision ever! :lol:


----------



## surprisemummy

Lliena said:


> Woop Dominos just ordered for lunch because Im feeling lazy :rofl:

yumm im mega jealous i love dominoes but im on a diet boo :(


----------



## modo

Bambooty colours 50% off at c&c!


----------



## mandarhino

Aargh noisy people outside my house are preventing me from sleeping. Sometimes I hate my neighbourhood.


----------



## Lliena

Im feeling :( today period was late and been having lots of preg symptoms but guess who arrived today yep the :witch: Im trying to be relaxed about wanting another baby but for some reason atm it's all I can think about and I cried this morning when AF showed, I feel well daft :blush:


----------



## Aaisrie

Lliena you know that's totally normal. I think even if we DIDN'T want a BFP when AF showed we'd be sad. I think it's build into us biologically. The worst thing is when someone says "Relax and it'll happen" and you want to punch them in the face because it's the one thing you CAN'T do is relax!! I hope it happens for you soon


----------



## sausages

Oh no Lliena don't feel daft!! I have done a couple of tests since DS was born and each time even though we aren't TTC or even NTNP i still felt sad when i got BFNs. 

TTC can be really trying emotionally. Each time AF came for me i would get upset. Just focus on the next cycle now. I used to throw myself into the next months "plan" to forget about the nastly ole witch, and a glass or two of vino or vodka helped too. ;)

:hug:


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I have some wine for tonight and some Haagen Daz cookies and cream icecream :)

I think I feel worse because my friend said to me I should be happy with the two children I have and I should be enjoying Avalon right now not focusing on another baby. I do enjoy Avalon I love her and Ffion to bits but they were both unplanned pregnancys and nice surprises. This time around James and I have actually decided we want a baby and so it's completely different from just having a "surprise". As we are actually trying, but she doesn't seem to get that.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh Lilena I hope you get a BPF soon. Ice cream and alcohol sound like good compensation for this evening.

Flips - I've never tried one. I'm trying to think about what to do our on holiday this summer as I doubt she'll be potty trained by then. Flips or flip like systems would be easier to travel with won't they? What about washing the outers where there is no machine? Is that possible?


----------



## Elphaba

mandarhino said:


> Oh Lilena I hope you get a BPF soon. Ice cream and alcohol sound like good compensation for this evening.
> 
> Flips - I've never tried one. I'm trying to think about what to do our on holiday this summer as I doubt she'll be potty trained by then. Flips or flip like systems would be easier to travel with won't they? What about washing the outers where there is no machine? Is that possible?

I would have thought that the outers wouldn't be too bad to wash by hand but never tried.


----------



## lozzy21

You can get disposable inserts for the flips and you can wash the wraps by hand in the sink.


----------



## lozzy21

I feel so bad today, i had Niamh on my back in the connecta and smacked her head of the wall, she has a little bump and a red mark on her head :cry:


----------



## mandarhino

Don't feel too bad Lozzy. We all have these things happen every now and again. Bet Niamh didn't think anything of it after the initial bump. 

My M has a lovely shiner that she picked up somewhere. It only came out this morning / I noticed it when we were sitting in a cafe. She said she got it by bumping into a door at nursery, though I didn't get an accident form when I picked her up yesterday. Hmm.


----------



## discoclare

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr. I've had no washing machine since Sunday. Landlady said new one would be delivered today but she got the date wrong: the delivery is booked for next Friday and I have so much washing to do! We are doing Arianna's clothes by hand in the bath at the moment. I put her in sposies from Sunday - Tuesday but when landlady said new machine would come today I started back in cloth on Wednesday (optimistic I know but also I didn't want to confuse nursery by chopping and changing as she does Wed, Thurs and Fri at nursery). Now am going to have to make a trip to the launderette tomorrow to wash nappies. They don't have a Dot there to do a service wash either, it's all self service.


----------



## charli87

hey ladies hope you dont mind me dropping by just a quick question, when using flips do i need to add a LL booster with the insert or does the insert work ok on its own?

thanks!!


----------



## lozzy21

I only add a booster at night,


----------



## lozzy21

Opps i may have just spent £20 on 100 tea bags :blush:


----------



## mommy43

^^ teabags :rofl: how???????????


----------



## lozzy21

Iv got some posh ones from teapig. I had a free sample and a code for 20% of your first order in a mama pack and it was amazing so i ordered some


----------



## Thumper

I LOVE tea pig :)


----------



## Elphaba

Have only had tea pig tea out and about - no idea it was so expensive!


----------



## PinkyPonk

what is tea pig? haha
im so gutted today, all my nappies have turnt blue :( (i made a thread)


----------



## Thumper

Tea pig do amazing teas :) but sooo expensive!
I saw your thread and commented :) I think I would cry. A lot.


----------



## PinkyPonk

ahh i barely drink tea unless i have biccies :D

yeah I think I almost did what stopped me crying was knowing all my pretty wraps were okay thank god!
still cant believe how dark blue/purple the prefolds are haha


----------



## Thumper

At least the poo stains won;t show? :haha:


----------



## PinkyPonk

haha thats true, always a silver lining


----------



## Elphaba

Took Xavier to get weighed today and got talking to another mum about cloth! Xavi had a Flip on. The other mum had her 8 week old in a sposie but said she'd been trying out some Bumgenius AIOs and said she liked them but they take forever to try. So I was selling her on the Flips as she said she'd been considering trying one. Always get excited when I meet another mum who uses cloth as none of my friends do.

Also, I had Xavier in a back carry in the Connecta (trying to decide whether I need a new carrier for this - not comfy). When I went in, there was a woman there to greet me and get me to sign in as it's part of the Surestart centre now. I said "I've just come to get my baby weighed" and she looked around slightly puzzled trying to see where there was a baby...think she thought I was inventing him until I turned around and he was on my back :rofl:


----------



## Aaisrie

I think I need more prefolds.... I only have 2 and Atticus is due in less than 2 weeks EEK!


----------



## PinkyPonk

I'm trying to get rid of my prefolds haha
they seem too much of a cuffufle with a newborn and a 1 year old not 100% sure :/


----------



## Aaisrie

^^ Really?? I haven't used them just been advised they're handy for a nb!! I have a few two parters and a few pockets for him


----------



## mandarhino

Flip users - what's a good ratio of wraps to inserts? I'm planning on taking Flips and Green Carbon Living wraps on my holiday this summer as I can use disposable flips when we're away from a washing machine. 

Was thinking 8 wraps and 20 inserts? I don't like washing every day, ideally every 3rd. I'll have access to a tumble dryer.


----------



## Elphaba

Sounds about the right ratio, hun. Though it depends how often she poos. I tend to use each wrap twice if it's only been wee'd in but I have been known to use them three times before washing. The wraps will dry really quickly anyway.


----------



## mandarhino

She generally poos about 2-3 times a day, which is a lot for her age but it is her way. Do you think I'd need more if that's the case?


----------



## lozzy21

mandarhino said:


> She generally poos about 2-3 times a day, which is a lot for her age but it is her way. Do you think I'd need more if that's the case?

You can just wash the wraps in the sink and they dry over night.


----------



## Elphaba

Maybe - 3 poos for three days (between washes) would be 9 wraps. Although if the poo doesn't go on the wrap it might be ok to re-use. Sometimes Xavier's more solid poo stay right in the middle of the insert and don't go on the wrap anyway if it's caught quickly.

ETA - what Lozzy said is right. The wraps will dry overnight so if you don't mind handwashing a couple if you run short, you'll be fine.


----------



## Elphaba

Very excited. Have just bought my first wrap (as in sling-wrap, not nappy-wrap)! It's a preloved Ellevill Karma in teal. Obviously I can't link to the pictures of the one I'm being sold, but here's the link to it on Ellevill's website https://www.ellevill.com/ds_product_info.php?products_id=228&language=en

Then just need to figure out how to use it :rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

Why do people with "normal/mainstream choices" feel the need to make you feel guilty for choosing to do/or not to do things? ARRRGH!! 

I might have mentioned I wasn't sure on reins, as I can see how they are good, but I just HATE the idea of them...ended up with me almost in tears and feeling so shit about the way I parent! :(

sorry for the rant lol,how is everyone else today?


----------



## lozzy21

You get people like that no matter how they parent, they all deserve a slap though.


----------



## JellyBeann

Yep,I got a load of...but if you don't put him on reins, he'll run into traffic! But if he won't hol my hand, he's not walking on his own, simple!


----------



## lozzy21

I have no issues with rains, She will have to walk and hold my hands but its added security that if she does try and run off she wont be able to get far.


----------



## PinkyPonk

hi girls
hun I think if hes good without reins dont put him in them?
Eve always goes in reins but thats cos she pointblank refuses to hold my hand I tried letting her walk around tesco the other day and she refused to go down the freezer isle and then screamed if i picked her up cos she wanted to walk I have abit of a mardy toddler atm, I dont know how to teach her its so hard at this age cos they still dont understand but they still have to learn, I had her without reins yesterday and she walked off causually towards the road.
obviously I cought her before she got close but still, wish my toddler would listen to me :haha:

got lots of nappies in the post this morning, the mediums look teeny but will try them on Eve today but I have a feeling they wont fit, if not does anyone want to swap some bambooty nappies in medium for size small or large? :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

Iv converted a friend to cloth and baby wearing, shes not pregnant and she has no children yet. Go me lol


----------



## princess_bump

lozzy21 said:


> Iv converted a friend to cloth and baby wearning, shes not pregnant and she has no children yet. Go me lol

ekkk! how cool is that!! 

i did see a cloth advert in the antenatal dept yesterday at our hospital though which i was rather impressed about!


----------



## Thumper

I hope she goes on to have lots of babies! ;) 
I'm flying up to visit my parents tomorrow so we've had to put LO in eco sposies today so we can make sure all his nappies are washed ready (and I really don't want to take dirty ones lol). I forgothow they smelled :( and a cheapie will often see him through the night but his spousie leaked halfway!
The good news is that I'll have fluff post waiting for me when I get there :happydance: and our new Amber bits are on their way there too! No wonde. I can't afford an ergo :blush:


----------



## Elphaba

Aaarrrrggh - tell me again why I don't just stick with Flips?! We just had an Itti leak on us majorly after two hours - I took Xavier out of his pushchair and his trousers were absolutely soaked. I was just starting to think I really liked them and got a lovely lime one from Mummyclo yesterday which I was hoping to try later. :nope:

Am seriously thinking of getting rid of my stash bar Flips and bamboozles. :sulk:


----------



## mummyclo

Awww NO!! We are able to use ittis again, as he isn't drinking as much. Hope they start working for you! :hugs: I have some nappies i use because i like them ( i get bored of the boring BG's) but they only last 2 hours, WN's mostly don't seem to last us :shrug:


----------



## Elphaba

I know I got all excited as they seemed to be working for us again and now they're not. We're the same with WN's as well. We have two WNOS which I love because of the embroidery but they only do use two hours else they leak and it's not pretty if he poos in them either :rofl: - so wer'e limited to using them in the house and even then only if he has stretchy trousers on as they're not that slim (though saying that the bambozzles aren't either).


----------



## Jenniflower

Alright ladies, someone recommend me a good baby led weaning book. We won't be giving Phoebe any rice cereal or anything with grains as we don't eat grains ourselves, so I figured this whole baby led concept would work best with us. Only problem is there are so many books and I don't know where to start. 

I'd like one that isn't just all about letting kids throw food around. If that's your style I'm ok with it, but we need a little more structure in our home, lol.


----------



## lozzy21

Unfortunately babys throwing food around is part of BLW untill they are old enough to know better.


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> Unfortunately babys throwing food around is part of BLW untill they are old enough to know better.

This ^ They will pick it up and drop it and throw it on the floor and occasionaly eat some too :haha: If your not into mess and throwing around traditional weaning would be better although that is just as messy when they get a spoon given to them :thumbup:

Edit to say the Gill Rapely book is good.


----------



## mummyclo

^^ Thats true, they can't just feed themselves straight away, they have to learn and play with it. It takes a while and even once they can feed themselves they still throw it around! lol


----------



## princess_bump

With regards to weaning, i brought a few recipe books for babies and toddlers, but was never that impressed.
i think go with your child's flow and see what works for you, we did a whole mixture of blw and tw, we started off with tw as this was what was recommended at the time, and also, maddi had a bad reaction to potato so it was one food at a time.

Ok, rather than creating lots of threads can i ask my questions here :lol: please :blush:

i was looking at wraps, prefolds and boosters and well, i thought i had it nailed, but alas, i'm confused :dohh:

can i mix it up then or stick with the right brand of wrap to booster etc? i was thinking we're mainly go for aio's and pockets, because thats what i no :lol: but then, i'm def. loving the flips and thought trying a variety would be better! any advise?


----------



## lozzy21

Yey my soap nuts came just in time to wash my nappys! :happydance:


----------



## Jenniflower

Lliena said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately babys throwing food around is part of BLW untill they are old enough to know better.
> 
> This ^ They will pick it up and drop it and throw it on the floor and occasionaly eat some too :haha: If your not into mess and throwing around traditional weaning would be better although that is just as messy when they get a spoon given to them :thumbup:
> 
> Edit to say the Gill Rapely book is good.Click to expand...

hahahah fair point. Thanks for the book, I'll go look that up. :thumbup:


----------



## lozzy21

Niamhs new car seat is here :D


----------



## Jetters

Second the Gill Rapley book suggestion (the BLW cookbook, not just the BLW book) and also that babies are MESSY! :rofl:


Elphaba, I feel your pain. I have 12 ittis now but I only use them in the house and change 2-3 hourly. They can only handle one big wee. I'd never use them out but they're great for when he's playing in the house in just a tshirt.


----------



## Jetters

I got my new Cheeky Wipes box today and i'm soooooooo glad I ordered it, even though it was expensive with the delivery, cos it's FAB! You just tap it to open it- so much better.


----------



## mummyclo

Jetters said:


> I got my new Cheeky Wipes box today and i'm soooooooo glad I ordered it, even though it was expensive with the delivery, cos it's FAB! You just tap it to open it- so much better.

I have that one! Its so easy isn't it! Just push it down and it pops open! :thumbup: Also will pay for the wrap in abit when a lady pays me for something im selling xx


----------



## Elphaba

Got my wrap today - yay! Carried Xavier into town in it. Think it needs adjusting to be properly comfy for me as don't think I had it wrapped quite right to stopped the 'straps' riding to my neck and to stop it making the bottom of my back ache a bit. But Xavi seemed very secure and very comfy!

Just need a new SSC for back carries now...


----------



## PinkyPonk

I got a nappy bucket and my furbys and nappy waiting for me in the post office cos I wasnt home when they arrived :(
I NEED A BUCKET lol oh dear.

I'm going to have 12 furbys, why did i buy 12 furbys?


----------



## aliss

Well I just died and went to heaven. We moved recently to a new province that is very "traditional" (as in formula from birth, TW, disposables, CIO), and I felt rather left out like a hippy. I drove down the road and there's a store that is nothing but cloth diapers, various slings (mei tais, wraps, rings) and tons of natural parenting products (ie teething necklaces). Spent $60.... now I gotta restrain myself from going back.


----------



## mandarhino

Aliss - you in the belle province? I've been to a couple of good clothy/slingie shops in the big province next door. 

Massive tantrum before bed tonight. Sigh. I eventually offered her some milk despite having weaned her 6 weeks ago. I'm not sure if she properly latched on or not. It felt different. But it did calm her down at least and she went off to bed really quickly. 

Also tried out a Flip today for the first time. It lasted ages with no leaks.


----------



## Thumper

aliss said:


> Well I just died and went to heaven. We moved recently to a new province that is very "traditional" (as in formula from birth, TW, disposables, CIO), and I felt rather left out like a hippy. I drove down the road and there's a store that is nothing but cloth diapers, various slings (mei tais, wraps, rings) and tons of natural parenting products (ie teething necklaces). Spent $60.... now I gotta restrain myself from going back.

WOW! that makes me want to move to Canada. Heaven :cloud9:


----------



## aliss

Yes I am!!! This is the store, it's amazing :)

https://www.boutiqueledefivert.ca/

They also sell a large range of natural cleaning products in bulk (they literally have tanks full with faucets!) and rent cloth diapers by the week, so it's 'try before you buy'


----------



## mandarhino

that's a good selection of stuff. You live near one of my most favourite cities in the world. I wish my French was better. 

If you ever go to Ottawa, stop in at the Extraordinary Baby Shoppe on Wellington Avenue. Cloth and slings galore.


----------



## aliss

mandarhino said:


> that's a good selection of stuff. You live near one of my most favourite cities in the world. I wish my French was better.
> 
> If you ever go to Ottawa, stop in at the Extraordinary Baby Shoppe on Wellington Avenue. Cloth and slings galore.

That sounds lovely! My French is awful too :rofl: I didn't realize you were in Ontario, I assumed UK haha. I would love to visit Ottawa, I'm from BC and just moved here so I've got a whole country to explore!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh I live in the UK and have done for nearly 12 years. But I'm originally from Canada. I'm going back in a couple of weeks for our summer holiday and I can't wait. :happydance:

Ottawa has a bad reputation as boring but there's lots of good restaurants, history, interesting shops, lots of nature nearby, etc. There are a surprising number of NP stores / stores with cloth nappies, slings, etc in such a small city. It's certainly worth a visit, particularly if you're from BC. The Museum of Civilisation, National Art Gallery, and Natural History Museum are all good.


----------



## aliss

Haha okay, I assumed you were in London Ontario!!

That sounds like fun. Ottawa maybe has a boring reputation but hey even flying over Ontario was exciting for this west coast girls o I can't wait to visit!!!!


----------



## lozzy21

I need some more cloth, well i dont NEED them but i want some but i dont know what i want.


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> I need some more cloth, well i dont NEED them but i want some but i dont know what i want.

haha...I am waiting on a delivery of 15 nappies, to bring me up to 100 nappies, but I still NEED more!


----------



## lozzy21

In that case i do need more, i only have about 15


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> In that case i do need more, i only have about 15

I just ordered 2 more! A giraffe print, and a cow print!! oops...102!


----------



## lozzy21

Im thinking about getting some more AIO to make it easier for my mam when i go back to work but i dont know what to get?


----------



## JellyBeann

//I don't have any AIOs, I have 102 pockets lol!!


----------



## lozzy21

Pockets dont fit her very well


----------



## Lliena

Buy my orange easyfit Lozzy it's well cheap ;)


----------



## mandarhino

Yes Easyfits are really reliable for us. I use them as my nursery nappy. 

What about fitted & a wrap? I love my new Bitti Boo.


----------



## lozzy21

I use flips so a fitted and a wrap is just as complicated lol.


----------



## princess_bump

oh aliss that shops sounds amazing! i think i need to investigate if there's anything like that near us!! i do keep eyeing up where the online cloth are based, but nothing near us as of yet :dohh:

Loz - do you want os aio or sized? i really like tots bots and they do both :)


----------



## PinkyPonk

recieved an itti bitti small today, so cute :D

all of you put my stashes to shame though I only have like 10 nappies pocket/AIOs and 3 wraps :haha:


----------



## mummyclo

Easyfits are good, we used them a lot as well as BG Organics x


----------



## PinkyPonk

eeeeeeee just found £10 in my paypal :D
time for more nappies


----------



## princess_bump

enjoy pinky ponk! i can't wait to order a few small itti's! just so cute <3

ladies, could you suggest the best place to buy a moby wrap? i've been having a look but wasn't sure! :D


----------



## Thumper

I've just lined up and taken photos of my small ittis to sell. :cry: so sad :( can't believe he doesn't fit them anymore. On the plus side my new BG AIO arrived today and have already passed the poo test :D


----------



## PinkyPonk

no idea about moby wraps, never baby wore with Eve and I only haev a sling for this baby wraps look uber confusing, wish they didnt as they look gorgeous


----------



## lozzy21

Mama natura is good for slings, i got my woven wrap from there.


----------



## Lliena

Love to be natural is good too, and you tube for videos to show you diff carries :)


----------



## princess_bump

thank you all :D i'm just looking now and bookmarking the sites :D

Lliena - i've been you tubing it, which i think is what's swayed me to go with a moby first of all (i also want a mei tai or similar) but the newborn looks so snug in their :cloud9: the video's are fab for learning how to tie it :D


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies :D


----------



## Jetters

helloooooooooo Lliena x


----------



## evewidow

wow to the person that has 102 nappies lol ! i would have no where to keep them all ! i think i'm "almost" stash happy now , sticking with bumgenius and easyfits for the day and bamboozles at night , i say almost as there is still a few colours i dont have so it would be rude not to complete the collection wouldnt it heheh


----------



## Jenniflower

I'm a complete clutz when it comes to wraps and such and even I can throw on the moby wrap in one (ok maybe two) go. It's like tieing your shoe, weird at first then you just get the hang of it and figure out what works for you. I put it on completely different than the way DH does.

I was starting to get a bit stash happy as I was bored with all my plain BG pockets and flips. But when I ventured outside to get super cute Gen-Y wraps and ebay cheapies they just don't work! :cry: gen-y's always leak out the side, and ebay cheapies have this weird way of the ends inside the nappie slipping down iyswim. So I've given up and use flips most of the time. Though I can't admit this to DH who let mespend £50 on new gen-y wraps, and have to constantly use them infront of him, lol.


----------



## Lliena

Afternoon everyone what are you all upto? I'm sat here with bleach on my head in the process of lightening my hair ready to go blue :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I got my BFP today! I am so so so excited, but I have to try and find ways of weaning Ollie off the booby now, I really didn't want to force him into it, but we;re going to have to I think! :(


----------



## evewidow

congrats jellybean


----------



## Jetters

congrats jellybean!

My baby is one tomorrow :shock: feel all wobbly and emotional about it- how sad is that!


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations jelly beann :D

aww jetter's, it's always a super emotional day, wonderful to watch them grow, but sometimes sad looking back :hugs: have a brilliant day tomorrow :D

i've just sat down to work our what nappies i want next for our little roo! i actually got all excited yesterday testing out the washing machine for 'fluff setting's' :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Congrats Jellybean :D

Yas-know exactly how you feel :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Aww, I spent most of the morning of Ollie's first birthday crying lol!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Eala

Congrats Jellybeann :). I think we're due within a couple of weeks of each other :)

Jetters, happy birthday to K for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely day :)

Lliena, how did the blue hair dye go?

Princess_bump, hope you had fun fluff-testing the washing machine! What nappies have you gone for?


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats Eala & Jellybean! Great news. 

Hope K's actual birthday is fun. You doing anything special? 

I am wiped after a weekend away for a family wedding. So much driving and then dealing a toddler hopped up on sugar. Only two more weeks until our summer holiday though. Can't wait.


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Congrats Jellybeann :). I think we're due within a couple of weeks of each other :)
> 
> Jetters, happy birthday to K for tomorrow! Hope you have a lovely day :)
> 
> Lliena, how did the blue hair dye go?
> 
> Princess_bump, hope you had fun fluff-testing the washing machine! What nappies have you gone for?


Ooh yey your pregnant too-congrats!! :D

The blue hair went like this:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/DSCF0277-1.jpg :happydance:


----------



## Eala

Ooooh Lliena that is a *gorgeous* colour! It's almost indigo? I like like like a lot!


----------



## Lliena

Yeah it's Special Effects(SFX) blue velvet :)


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats on the new bumps, ladies! x


----------



## Jetters

DAMMMMM Lliena you're a hottie! :lol:


I just watched Harry Potter which was so emotional lol- coupled with the fact exactly a year ago my waters broke and I'M A MESS! :lol::lol: G does not know how to cope with my tears at all! He thinks i've gone mad!


----------



## Jenniflower

Loving the hair!

I was sobbing at potter too! My friends I saw it with thought I was crazy. :lol:


----------



## modo

Congrats Jellybeann! How exciting :happydance:

Jetters Aww Happy Birthday to K! Turning one is such a milestone :mrgreen:

Lliena: Lovely colour!!!


----------



## Aaisrie

Lliena that is a gorgeous colour, I never found SFX worked for me I tend to use La Riche Directions but that colour is phenomenal!!

Congrats Eala and Jelly!


----------



## princess_bump

Lliena - i love your hair! you look gorgeous :) it really suits you :)

jetters - hope you all had a lovely first birthday :)

Eala - So far we've gone for some teenyfits, WN's and itti's :) looking forward to adding to her stash :yipee:

Quick question ladies, right, i tested the washing machine out all ready; but how long would you recommend your cold rinse first of all? getting rid of the spin on mine makes it 6mins long, do you think i'll need two of these once she's here?

Also, (sorry, i'm being dumb here as i don't think i washed this way with maddi) how does this sound as a washing regime to begin with;
Cold rinse, no spin
Then the baby and toddler cycle - which is 2hrs 16min at 40 degrees with tbsp of non bio
Then extra rinse
?? :flower:


----------



## Eala

That sounds good to me, princess_bump :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sounds very similar to our wash cycle, though we do a 60 wash and leave the extra rinse unless ive used bio powder.

Alex out peed a boosted flip today, and a bambooty yesterday :dohh: were running out of nappies this kid can use!


----------



## Lliena

Have you tried stretchies boosted with a little lamb/hemp booster and a wrap over the top? My friend uses this on her nearly 3 year old and it works brill!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive not realy tried much else other than expanding the organics collection that have been working okay.


----------



## Lliena

Arcanegirl said:


> Ive not realy tried much else other than expanding the organics collection that have been working okay.

I'd try some stretchies and wraps :) Im selling some cheap and I will throw the wrap in for free if you buy the nappies ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

ahh thankyou! But i gotta stick with the organics really, money is tight with a wedding in 2 weeks!


----------



## Lliena

Ah I didn't know it was that soon! You must be excited :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Very excited :D


----------



## Jetters

time for a new ticker! eeeeeeep I felt a bit sad replacing the other one!


----------



## Lliena

Awww :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Aww Jetters happy (belated) birthday to your little guy! X


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: jetter xx

how is everyone? can't believe it's the weekend practically again!!

yet another question from me, apologies. can i just mix and match with wraps? i've gone for some bamboozle stretchy's to try, should i just stick with the TB's wraps or can i try other both other pul's and fleece like pumpkin pants over the top too?


----------



## lozzy21

I hate this weather! Its been crap for the past week so i havent been able to sun out any stains, yesterday the weather was amazing but my washing line broke :growlmad: so i couldent put them you, washed them today and its not raining so there out but its bloody miserable!


----------



## Jetters

mix and match! thirsties duo wraps with stretchies are a winning combo!


----------



## princess_bump

Brilliant, thanks jetters, that was the answer i was hoping for :yipee:

yep loz, it's been pretty crap here too, today is actually bright, but i'm in with a cold :dohh: and it is pretty cold too :dohh: some summer eh!


----------



## Elphaba

Definitely mix and match, princess bump! I've never used a tots bots wrap with my Bamboozles. My favourites are my preloved Nature Babies multiwrap (I think maybe they don't make these any more as when I look for them online they seem to be fleecy and mine aren't) but I also have a WN one and a Thirsties Duo one which both work well too.


----------



## Jetters

I've just bought a babystyle oyster. REALLY hope I like it cos I can't waste any more money on prams! I should have just kept my Bee :dohh: but I wanted to downsize to a Maclaren... but I hate him forward facing. Can't afford to buy another Bee so the Oyster is the next best option.

:sigh:


----------



## Jetters

can everyone get into facebook? i can't! it says my account is unavailable due to a safety issue...?


----------



## princess_bump

thank you Elphaba, i thought i could, so i can mix and match and see what suits her best :D i think i'm finally getting to understand wraps etc now! phew!

jetters, i'm sure your love it :) it's a gorgeous pram! i had a test push and thought it was brilliant :D 
we've gone for a bee this time as maddi was too tall for her cameleon by 18 months and went to a maclaren, which, although it looks nice, i'm not a fan, and she prefer's the bee (just as a test at home, she doesn't use the buggy that much anymore). should of got one of them ages ago!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> I've just bought a babystyle oyster. REALLY hope I like it cos I can't waste any more money on prams! I should have just kept my Bee :dohh: but I wanted to downsize to a Maclaren... but I hate him forward facing. Can't afford to buy another Bee so the Oyster is the next best option.
> 
> :sigh:


Hate to say it but I told you so :p I hate having her face away from me too which is why the britax is good as I have another year at least before I will need to turn it round to face forwards :)


----------



## mandarhino

Yes another vote for mixing and matching. I use PP fleece with my Bamboozles as they are my night nappies. Have also used with blueberry and thirsties wraps which also fit great. 

Hope the pram works out Jetters. 

We've got decent weather here after a rainy gloomy week. Went to the park this morning but can't hang out in the garden this afternoon as the gardener's here and making a lot of racket with his various machines. Note he's not our gardener but the building's gardener.

Question - can you get detergent build up on wraps? Or is it just nappies?


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: Lliena, I knew you'd say that :rofl: 

i'd say no Mandarhino- since detergent build up stops absorbancy- but wraps are meant to absorb...? why? only guessing though!


----------



## mandarhino

Just trying to make some very pretty wraps work better for me. Sigh.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> :rofl: Lliena, I knew you'd say that :rofl:
> 
> i'd say no Mandarhino- since detergent build up stops absorbancy- but wraps are meant to absorb...? why? only guessing though!


:kiss::haha:

Mandarhino I don't think they can no. What wraps is it?


----------



## mandarhino

Green Carbon Living. I've had a series of mega leaks the last few times I used it. But then it worked really well the first couple of times. Still playing round with the inserts in hopes of fixing it.


----------



## lynnikins

i think if you have binding on the edge of the wrap it can wick if theres detergant build up on that or the elastic hun


----------



## Jetters

NEW ITTI BITTI PRINTS!!!! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...458133295.17030.100001396250354&type=1&ref=nf


(Apparently Millie's are in trouble for posting the pics, Itti weren't ready to release them yet :rofl:)

I like! More than the current ones! I'll definitely be getting the rainbow one and the zebra...


----------



## mandarhino

I like the dark flowery one with the turquoise. What a shame my daughter may have toilet trained by then.


----------



## princess_bump

ooo i love them! especially the zebra :D thanks for sharing jetter's, can't wait to add them to our new stash :D 
i got a few bargains at itti uk yesterday as they're getting rid of the older colours, brought some AIO's and SIO's :yipee:


----------



## lozzy21

Whats the crack with eco sposies? Are they any brands to avoid?


----------



## flower94

Just got some prefolds in the mail, along with an amethyst OS Rumparooz cover, Raspberry Thirsties Cover, 10 Ultimate Itti Bitti Wipes, Milk and Blueberry scented Chubby Cherubs Famous Honey Bun drops wipes solution, and a free OS Kawii diaper.. does anyone know if they're any good?


----------



## mandarhino

I've heard good things about the Kawaii one. I've got Thirsties covers and Ultimate wipes and I really like them. I use the wipes for post meal clean ups. 

We met up with some friends yesterday to meet their baby finally. We don't live that far apart but someone it's never happened yet. 

Anyways her baby is exactly like mine at that age. Naps for 30 minutes at a time in the pram only, wakes frequently in the night, zero self settling skills, etc. Similar comments about how 'alert' the baby was from a really, really age. 

She was feeling just like me at that stage because she goes to a bunch of baby groups and keeps meeting mums with babies who drift off quietly in their arms and nap for 2-3 hours at a time. You can't help but feel that you're doing something really wrong, when really it is purely down to your baby's personality. Very helpful for both of us to meet as it is good to find other people who have similar babies! I'm out of that stage now and it brought back a lot of the memories about how stressed I was. It's easier with hindsight as M has turned into a semi chilled out toddler, mostly I think because she's now in more control of her actions. 

Bit of an essay there. Oops.


----------



## mandarhino

Lozzy I've used Nature Baby, Sainsbury Eco and Moltex with no problems. Think the latter are the most eco but boy are they expensive.


----------



## lozzy21

Thanks hun I think il just get some nature baby ones from boots, its just for a weekend away. I was going to get some disposable inserts for my flips but we go on Friday and i think iv left it too late to have them delivered in time


----------



## evewidow

we go away friday too and having to use disposables i am dreading it , i am considering taking some wraps in case of explosions and so her bum looks pretty ! hubby says im getting too worked up about it lol !


----------



## mommy43

ive used sainsburys eco & nature babies when my washing machine broke down didnt really find much difference between them sainsburys are slightly softer but about the same pefromance wise not a huge fan but needs must :)


----------



## Thumper

Slightly OT but we used our new ERGO today :happydance: Thanks Henny :flower: OH wore it and loves it. Slightly annoyed at this as the only way I could justify buying it was as a birthday present for him. I was hoping he would want to share but apparently not :( I think he saw through my plan :haha: Oh well, I shall be selling some bits on eBay and use the money in my paypal to buy a mai tai :haha: All for me and only ME! :winkwink:
Also... I got a BG artist print AND a WN for £8 each new :D Thanks to the lovely people at nappy garden :flower: Whoop!
Gone a little over the top with the smilies but I'm a bit happy hehe


----------



## henny

So pleased your OH loves :happydance: it is so easy to use :)


----------



## Lliena

Afternoon ladies :D


----------



## princess_bump

Lliena - i can see something very faint on the bottom one, i always think any line test takes a while (dpo) to get stronger, well it does for me, i always dig out the digi's if i'm honest, and have got all my first bfp's (3 babies) on them. wishing you so much luck :hugs: xxx

Well more fluffy post arrived this morning, and i'm waiting on another 3 nappies, i get so excited, think i may have an obsession :blush: please tell me it get's better ladies :haha:

also, so advice, we're wanting to start cloth asap from birth, but i just have to see how i feel, we're hoping for a vbac this time, but you never no which way baby will decide to come, so as going to get some disposable's too. did you over stock on the disposables or do you think i could get away with just a couple of packs that we might not use??

hows everyone's week? x


----------



## Lliena

Thanks hun :) I edited my post in here cos Im just gonna wait a few days now till im properly due and then will do another :)


----------



## evewidow

princess_bump said:


> Lliena - i can see something very faint on the bottom one, i always think any line test takes a while (dpo) to get stronger, well it does for me, i always dig out the digi's if i'm honest, and have got all my first bfp's (3 babies) on them. wishing you so much luck :hugs: xxx
> 
> Well more fluffy post arrived this morning, and i'm waiting on another 3 nappies, i get so excited, think i may have an obsession :blush: please tell me it get's better ladies :haha:
> 
> also, so advice, we're wanting to start cloth asap from birth, but i just have to see how i feel, we're hoping for a vbac this time, but you never no which way baby will decide to come, so as going to get some disposable's too. did you over stock on the disposables or do you think i could get away with just a couple of packs that we might not use??
> 
> hows everyone's week? x

we just used the disposables we had free - like the coupons you get in the emmas diary or by joining the sainsbury / tesco clubs etc , we didnt stock up at all


----------



## princess_bump

evewidow said:


> princess_bump said:
> 
> 
> Lliena - i can see something very faint on the bottom one, i always think any line test takes a while (dpo) to get stronger, well it does for me, i always dig out the digi's if i'm honest, and have got all my first bfp's (3 babies) on them. wishing you so much luck :hugs: xxx
> 
> Well more fluffy post arrived this morning, and i'm waiting on another 3 nappies, i get so excited, think i may have an obsession :blush: please tell me it get's better ladies :haha:
> 
> also, so advice, we're wanting to start cloth asap from birth, but i just have to see how i feel, we're hoping for a vbac this time, but you never no which way baby will decide to come, so as going to get some disposable's too. did you over stock on the disposables or do you think i could get away with just a couple of packs that we might not use??
> 
> 
> hows everyone's week? x
> 
> we just used the disposables we had free - like the coupons you get in the emmas diary or by joining the sainsbury / tesco clubs etc , we didnt stock up at allClick to expand...

excellent, thank you :) that's what i was thinking :) i've dug out some vouchers i had from the bounty pack so hopefully that should do us :) i'm hoping once we're home from the hospital we can get the fluff on her bum asap :cloud9:


----------



## PinkyPonk

i tried a teenyfit yesterday, within 5 minutes Connie had pooed and it went all down me... lovely :haha:


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats pinky! :)


----------



## evewidow

aww congrats pinky


----------



## PinkyPonk

thanks girls :)


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations on your new daughter. I love her name.


----------



## PinkyPonk

thanks, i wrote a birth story does anyone know how long it takes to be approved? :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

pmed you about it :)


----------



## PinkyPonk

thanks :)


----------



## Eala

Congrats Pinky!! Constance looks beautiful :) Love her name! :)


----------



## princess_bump

huge congratulations PinkyPonk :)


----------



## PinkyPonk

thanks, she was born basically a few hours before I had decided on a name, clearly she must like it too haha


----------



## Arcanegirl

My implant came out today :happydance:

Bit of a random qu...how well do flips fit on newborns with the legs?


----------



## princess_bump

oooo no idea kaz, but i'll let you no when roo's here, but i'm sure someone else will no before then :) 
:wohoo: how exciting, no implant :yipee:


----------



## evewidow

a flip fitted my skinny little dot about 10 days - 2 weeks old that was poppers i imagine applix would have been even earlier


----------



## Lliena

Arcanegirl said:


> My implant came out today :happydance:
> 
> Bit of a random qu...how well do flips fit on newborns with the legs?

Watch out for horrid phantom preg signs this month, they are horrid. Also you might not get AF straight away theres a big thread on here somewhere about ttc after implanon. Im lucky that my cycles have pretty much gone back to 28/29 days with my last two. :)


----------



## lynnikins

whoa has this turned into ttc in here or what lol, i go get myself pregnant and now everyone is, 

btw we have a yellow bump caus baby was being a pest and not playing ball yesterday it took ages to get all the views of the heart she needed


----------



## lozzy21

No TTC from me, im going to get the coil put in lol


----------



## Thumper

lozzy21 said:


> No TTC from me, im going to get the coil put in lol

Snap. Def no TTC this way. You can all have my share of the fairy dust.
My new nappies arrived today, my first WN :D and a BG print :D so excited about trying them out. And lots of good things to say about the nappy garden.


----------



## mandarhino

Does this seem an excessive amount of nappies to travel with? 
5 Flip wraps + 15 inserts
1 Bright Star Baby
1 Dunk n Fluff fitted + wrap
3 Tuttos
1 Bitti Boo + Blueberry coverall (day fitted or emergency night nappy)
3 Bamboozles + fleece (night)

It seems a lot. My problem is that I need Flips for the period we're going to be away from a washing machine for a week. But I don't actually like them all that much so I want some other ones to wear when we have access to a washing machine.


----------



## veganmum2be

i would be ttc if i had someone to ttc with :haha:


----------



## Lliena

mandarhino said:


> Does this seem an excessive amount of nappies to travel with?
> 5 Flip wraps + 15 inserts
> 1 Bright Star Baby
> 1 Dunk n Fluff fitted + wrap
> 3 Tuttos
> 1 Bitti Boo + Blueberry coverall (day fitted or emergency night nappy)
> 3 Bamboozles + fleece (night)
> 
> It seems a lot. My problem is that I need Flips for the period we're going to be away from a washing machine for a week. But I don't actually like them all that much so I want some other ones to wear when we have access to a washing machine.


Thats sounds fine to me :D


----------



## mandarhino

veganmum2be said:


> i would be ttc if i had someone to ttc with :haha:

I'm still working on my b&*dy husband or else I would be. 

Thanks Lilena.


----------



## Jetters

^ me too. VERY jealous of all the pregnancy announcements! :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

I think i would actually die if i got pregnant now.


----------



## Eala

If anyone wants baby dust, this baby managed to get past contraception, fertility problems on both sides, and various other factors. So whatever dust I inhaled, it seems potent :dohh:

Don't get me wrong, I am happy. But at the same time, if I'd had a choice, I wouldn't have chosen right now...


----------



## Lliena

Wow bean got through a lot and If that's the case then bean obv thought now was def the right time Eala ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can i get some of that dust next week Eala :lol:


----------



## modo

Good luck to everyone TTC!


----------



## jen1604

Eala can I have some of that dust please?

And no,that doesnt sound like an excessive amount of nappies manda,I take loooooads when we go to my mums x


----------



## Eala

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Crazy mad Midgelet dust for all :rofl:

Manda - that seems like a fair number of nappies to me :) I took roughly that amount away (the majority being BG Organics) and it did us fine. We had access to a washing machine though.


----------



## jen1604

Thank you Eala-- I shall expect to be pregnant within the week now ;) 

x


----------



## Eala

jen1604 said:


> Thank you Eala-- I shall expect to be pregnant within the week now ;)
> 
> x

:rofl:

Who knows? ;)


----------



## Thumper

Eala said:


> :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Crazy mad Midgelet dust for all :rofl:
> 
> Manda - that seems like a fair number of nappies to me :) I took roughly that amount away (the majority being BG Organics) and it did us fine. We had access to a washing machine though.

:argh: *hiding*


----------



## Jetters

Me too Eala, breathe on me! I often find myself hoping to be one of the 0.1% who condoms fail for :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Aw Yas :rofl: 

Im so flipping hormonal, Im due on Sat and and been having loads of symptoms but tests are still neg. I promised myself I wouldnt test untill I was late. But did I listen to myself nope, so why did I have a cry after seeing another bfn earlier when it's still 2 flipping days till my period?! Im going :wacko::blush:

I guess it seems diff this time because Fi and Avalon weren't planned although very very very much wanted when i did find out :D So actually planning a baby is a completley diff ballgame for me and atm one Im kinda wondering if Im gonna be able to hack, I can't go through this every month for two weeks :shrug:

Sorry for my mini waffle there :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

Ah Lilena hope it turns positive for you. I think waiting to test until you're late has got to be the easiest way. 

Last time round I didn't notice I was late as I was so busy and stressed. So it was a hell of a shock to get it. I think I'll accept some of that babydust as well. 

Hmm so potentially a lot of nappies given I've got access to a washing machine and tumble dryer. Plus it's so warm they'll likely dry within a couple of hours outside. I'll likely end up bringing a few more along at the last minute. M's got her own suitcase - first time we've had to buy her a seat so I'm milking the luggage allowance - and it's nowhere near full yet.


----------



## Lliena

Yeah waiting is def easiest so I have just thrown the rest of my cheapie tests away that way if it is neg I can't do the same next month. Im determined not to get OTT with it all :)

Woo for extra luggage allowance :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Aw Lliena :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: ttc sounds like a tortuorous game! xx


----------



## Lliena

It's crap and guess what I woke upto this morning... yep the :witch:

Oh well onwards and upwards and into a cheesecake that is being delivered by tesco this morning with the rest of the shopping.


----------



## Eala

:hugs: Lliena, sorry that the :witch: turned up. Enjoy your cheesecake!


----------



## Elphaba

Lliena said:


> It's crap and guess what I woke upto this morning... yep the :witch:
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards and into a cheesecake that is being delivered by tesco this morning with the rest of the shopping.

:hugs: Enjoy that cheesecake - much deserved!

Must admit I'm dreading TTC one day again for the same reason (might be irrelevent if DH doesn't agree to a second anyway). Xavier was planned but conceived first cycle so didn't really have to go through it.


----------



## Lliena

Thats It I have never been through it either as both pregnancies were surprises so it's completely diff this time around. Ah well!


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Lliena. We're NtNp/TTC for number three too. I'm so sorry AF got you this month :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

Lliena :hugs: hope you enjoy your cheesecake :hugs: ttc can be utterly shit :hugs:

sending so much :dust: for all our ttc ladies :hugs: xxx


----------



## princess_bump

Flip users for newborn's and smaller babies, a little question (again :dohh:) what do you prefer, aplix of snaps? i suppose snaps would last better as a btp as it would be harder for her to take them off! hmmm decisions! 

:flower:


----------



## Lliena

Applix gives a better fit for newborns and to be honest Avalon is only just starting to notice her applix now at nearly 1 so you have a way to go yet. Plus they elastic will prob be going by 11/12 months with constant use anyway on flips. So you could replace them with poppers when that does happen.


----------



## princess_bump

Fantastic, thanks lliena, that's brilliant to no :) aplix it is then :)


----------



## modo

Snaps Bobby can undo aplix very easily! I would get aplix for a newborn though :thumbup:


----------



## Elphaba

Just got a preloved Calyx in the post. Was very excited as hoping it would solve my babywearing problems. Still doesn't seem too. Comfier than my Connecta for a backcarry but still not comfy enough (only wore it for ten mins though).

Doesn't help I don't have the chest strap for either carrier, although was hoping to avoid using one anyway as really unflattering with such large breasts.

Feel like I am losing the babywearing love. Ho hum.


----------



## Eala

I used aplix nappies when Roo was very small, but then she learned to undo them quite young! I forget what age she was, but it was under a year. Also my DH didn't like them as he always felt like he wasn't doing the nappy tight enough, or was doing it too tight! With snaps, I'd just show him the right setting (like leaving one poppered) and he'd be fine.

This time round I'm probably going to use terries & wraps until LO is old enough to fit into my stash of BG Organics, so it'll be back to aplix for a bit, DH objections or not :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Elphaba said:


> Just got a preloved Calyx in the post. Was very excited as hoping it would solve my babywearing problems. Still doesn't seem too. Comfier than my Connecta for a backcarry but still not comfy enough (only wore it for ten mins though).
> 
> Doesn't help I don't have the chest strap for either carrier, although was hoping to avoid using one anyway as really unflattering with such large breasts.
> 
> Feel like I am losing the babywearing love. Ho hum.

It does take time to find the right one and can be frustrating when you feel like you wont. You can get any chest strap and use it, it will help with taking some of the weight and making it more comfy.


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks hun - I'm just impatient. More expensive to do 'trial and error' with the nappies too :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Elphaba said:


> Thanks hun - I'm just impatient. More expensive to do 'trial and error' with the nappies too :rofl:

Yeah most def more expensive! I love my Huckepack and am so glad I do or ti would have been an expensive mistake. I love it so much I sold my other wraps!


----------



## Jenniflower

Aplix aplix and more aplix. We couldn't use our snaps for ages but the Velcro was amazing. I could apply in such a way to fit where as the snaps were stuck where they were. :)


----------



## Elphaba

Yep would definitely agree applix for newborns. We didn't start cloth until Xavier was 3 months but the applix was still best as he was skinny. Since he was about 6-7 months though, poppers have been much better as he moves about too much to get the applix accurate.


----------



## mandarhino

I think I'm all packed for our holiday. The cab is coming at 5:45 am tomorrow. Yikes. 

This will be my first time using cloth on the plane. We always took sposies before and it definitely adds bulk to your carry-on. Stupid Thomas Cook has really small carry on dimensions so I've had to cram everything in my knapsack. 

I'm just going to have to pray she behaves reasonably well. After my last flight to Canada, anything other than not getting stomach flu on the flight will be an improvement.


----------



## Elphaba

Hope your flight goes well!


----------



## veganmum2be

my lo has discovered aplix :dohh: he seems to end up just in a nappy quite often with the nice weather and drool soaking clothes lol but now hes discovered he can remove the nappy well he ends up naked if i leave him in just a nappy lol.

i prefer aplix for ease of use, especially with crawling off whilst im trying to change him poppers are impossible for that, but undoing them is a nightmare. hoping he gets bored soon!


----------



## Black_Rose

Hi girls! :hi:
I hope im not joining this thread too late :blush:
DS is 10 months old and we have been using cloth diapers since his cord fell off. We are expecting #2 and s/he will also be in cloth!So we are in the process of buying more. I tried a Happy Heinys and so far no leaks overnight! Whoop! We have mostly FB OS but now have the HH OS and i bought 2 blueberries for half off yesterday-brand spanking new! I am so excited! They are just so cute!

i am so glad that i found this thread!!! Finally ppl of like mind! :friends:


----------



## mommy43

welcome

izzy has only just discovered the applix (the same morning she discovered she could get her pj bottoms off:dohh:)
we started late (8m) but applix has been easier up till now as when they are growing fast like izzy did, she seemed to always be between poppers so we had a mixture of everything so something would fit :rofl:


----------



## Black_Rose

I like the aplix, sometimes, but i usually like the snaps better just bc the baby is less likely to rip it off and bc i know the aplix can go capoohy once theve been washed a ton. other than that, they are alot easier!


----------



## jen1604

veganmum2be said:


> my lo has discovered aplix :dohh: he seems to end up just in a nappy quite often with the nice weather and drool soaking clothes lol but now hes discovered he can remove the nappy well he ends up naked if i leave him in just a nappy lol.
> 
> i prefer aplix for ease of use, especially with crawling off whilst im trying to change him poppers are impossible for that, but undoing them is a nightmare. hoping he gets bored soon!

:dohh: We had exactly the same when Leni was about the same age as your LO. To be honest,he hasn't got bored yet and we have mostly changed over to poppers. Our applix nappies only get used for if there is no chance he cant get his clothes off now!


----------



## Jetters

^ same i'm afraid veganmama! K is stillllll obsessed with velcro- disposables too!- started when he was 7 months and he still loves it. Poppers all the way now unfortunately.


----------



## veganmum2be

argh so annoying :( i thought it would be something that got boring real quick?! 

i so dont enjoy cloth these days. if its not the disgusting poop issues, its the aplix, if its not that its certain nappies that smell no matter how many times i stip wash them. i think i would have liked them more had i simply just bought cheap and cheerful anythings and made them work, cos i just have millions of random nappies none of which are perfect, that cost me loads.
:( only sticking with it because of the money :haha:

moan over :lol:

on a happier note, i havent been able to wear LO on my back for ages cos of wriggling and not being able to get the sling on, but lozzy on here told me to lay him on the connecta and suerman him on my back with it on, then arms in then buckle (why i didn't think of this i dont know!) and it worked. so very happy indeed :D


----------



## Jetters

I felt like that at 9 months too! The poo made me die inside :dohh: and I swear every single nappy i've ever tried (and it's most of them) doesn't work in some way... leaks/bad fits etc. I can see why so many people are put off by cloth! :shock: I've spent a disgusting fortune. I've lost money buying and selling too so I bet it'd have been the same if I used disposables. I prefer losing the dosh than adding to landfill though so that keeps me going...

His poos went rock solid by 10 months thank god so now it's just flick in the toilet. SICK TO DEATH of leaks though, grrrrrrrrrrrr. Even my beloved, BELOVED BG organics can barely make it 3 hours now.


I've just bought... (most of these i've used before, but now I want to try all combos to find something that works consistently!)

-bitti boo
-tots bots stretchie
-WNNL
-thirsties duo
-flip
-gen y classic
-gen y universal
-new style WN wrap
-set of G Nappies and inserts


Hoping for the G nappies to work the most... I like them the best! I really cba to go down fitted+wraps route cos I can barely wrestle K to the ground to keep still to get one nappy on, let alone a wrap too! But I will not be beaten.... we could use Flips but my dad and G seem incapable of using them properly :dohh: insert out the side/ no liner/ liner under the insert/ putting the wrap in the bucket EVERY SINGLE CHANGE no matter how many times i've told them to reuse it/ etc etc... soul draining...


----------



## Elphaba

I feel your pain, veganmum. I am going through a 'good' phase with cloth at the moment but it is definitely up and down - just when you've figured what works, they change shape or their poos change or whatever. Whereas with disposables, Pampers Baby Dry always seem to work no matter what.

I really wish I'd just stuck with Flips as they are the only ones which have been consistently reliable for us (other than the occasional thing which has been user fault not nappy fault) rather than spending loads on other pretties just for the sake of it. Can't quite bring myself to part with my two WNOS nappies as they are cute but really it seems silly to put them in unreliable ones :dohh:

Poo-wise, ours are still pretty messy - usually a solid bit in the middle and lots of looser/messier stuff too (sorry, TMI!) - probably because Xavier doesn't eat a massive amount still but has a good 25oz milk a day at least.

ETA - I've just bought about a dozen packs of Boots disposable nappy liners from various places online (e.g. eBay, FSOT on forums and the few I could get from Boots own site) as they seem to be out of stock everywhere and just no luck in finding any others as big or soft that I like. Definitely make the messy poos more bearable for me.


----------



## jen1604

I agree too, we have gone through phases of not loving cloth at all. I think ours was at about 13 months I just thought 'I don't want to do this anymore', went to sposies for a few weeks just because at that point the washing\leaks\ bad fit seemed constant.

I can honestly say it's a million miles better now though, there have been no nappy leaks for weeks. 

Veganmum why don't you see if you can do some swaps if there are any nappies in particular you're not getting on with? Xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Jetters have you triede adding in boosters to the organics? Alex outpees them sometimes aswell, i have thin bamboo boosters that fit in when folded over a little and adds a little extra time on them


----------



## veganmum2be

i'm glad its not just me that feels that way!

his poop was solid, but past week its just been urgh, and i have actually just binned the fleece liners, i might try some sposie liners and see how they are that might make things easier. i cant wait for solid again ahaha. 

i really should swap some, i just flit between all the different ones and i think what if i swap these and then i decide i want them again?! i think ill probably keep what i have and make do until hes out of nappies, i was gonna keep them for the next one. but well, i'm single never mind not even trying yet lol. so i'll just sell them all and buy a whole set of cheapy whatevers when the time comes again!


----------



## modo

I was wondering how much detergent should I use for about three days worth of nappies? I usually wash every other day but I forgot to do it last night. I usually use soap nuts but have run out so how much should I use?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I use about 40ml for 3/4 days worth


----------



## Jetters

about 1/4 of what you use for your clothes. xx


----------



## lozzy21

Hi girls, iv been on holiday for a few days so have just tried to catch up and forgot most of what i was going to say and cant be botherd to read through it again.

Bex i use a fleece and a flushable liner, makes dealing with poo a lot easier.

Who was it saying about LO out peeing a BG organic? I fold a thin bamboo booster in half and put that in and it adds another 2 hours to it. 

I got some great pics on OH wearing LO on holiday but none of me :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

Meeeeee! I've stuck itti boosters in them today and that helps.

BUT, :dohh: can't believe it didn't occur to me sooner- there's been two leaks in my BELOVED bg organics in the past week or so and i've been gutted, cos in 9 months solid of using and loving them I've never had a single leak so was baffled! But I just realised after I did the washing... a preloved zinnia one I bought recently has NO elastic at all, fucking thing, someone has ripped me off! And looking back BOTH leaks he was in a zinnia so I bet it was this one.... 

Am just thankful that a) my bgs aren't failing me after all! and b) reminding self why I stopped buying preloved...


----------



## jen1604

That's rubbish Jetters, I hate when somebody sells you a nappy in terrible condition :nope: It still astounds me that people do it. 

X


----------



## Jetters

the worst part is I bought 3 zinnias preloved over the past month and always just shove them straight in the nappy bin when they arrive, so I don't know from which seller it was. I sooooo rarely buy preloved and this is why- I only did cos I needed a few extra quickly. LESSON LEARNT!


----------



## buttonnose82

girls help me!!!

I am struggling with changing poopy nappy's so much right now, they make me wanna hurl! (oh the joys of morning sickness!!!!), what are the best disposable liners?? I have seen boots ones mentioned a few times, are these the best?? I just can't keep dealing with the poop on fleece :sick:


----------



## lozzy21

If i remember correctly dont think the boots ones are flushable , iv used the tots bots and mothercare ones and there both ok. Totsbots feel softer but the mothercare ones are bigger.


----------



## Jetters

I like tots bots ones although don't use them anymore. they're big and soft xx


----------



## lynnikins

yeah boots ones arent flushable sadly but they are soft and big lol.
i need to get cracking on the newborn stash lol ( not that i really need teeny nappies since my babies arrive 10lb+ lol but need to deal with the newborn leg thing somehow )


----------



## Elphaba

I love the Boots ones. A pain that they are not flushable but cheaper, bigger and softer than any others I've found so far.


----------



## modo

What do you do with non-flushable liners? How do you dispose of them?


----------



## Arcanegirl

In the bin wrapped in a nappy bag.. Not really eco friendly though


----------



## Eala

Best ones I've found (and believe me, I've looked!) are the Bambino Mio ones. They are big, super-soft, and flushable. You can get them in some big Boots, or order them online on boots.com and have them delivered to your local Boots for free (which is what I did). I liked the Tots Bots ones, but they were really bad for bunching up. The BM ones are still lovely and soft, not at all papery, but they don't bunch up. I use them over a fleece liner and they've been fab.


----------



## buttonnose82

thanks girls, will have too try some, 4 poop's today ...... i can't keep doing this without throwing up over the poor boy soon!


----------



## Lliena

Ahh need a little rant in here. DH has been a right grump all week and hasn't been attentive as usual so tonight I thought I'd make an effort, get kids in bed early get changed into something nice and then make food for us and all he has done is say "what time is dinner ready I'm starving?" No you look nice etc...

Ungreatful sod :angry:

I may just leave it and go into town by myself for a bit for a few drinks. Might find someone that actually pays me some attention there!


----------



## Thumper

:hugs: 

That sucks! Next time chuck his dinner in his face! Or hide some laxatives in it :haha: Ungrateful bugger. Rant away :flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

girls quick question if anyone can answer? been looking for wovens just sold my r+r :yipee:
someones just offered me a 'Hoppediz Antigua Maxi' for £49 anyone know if thats a good deal and a good woven, its not one of the brands thats been reccomended to me, so i've not heard much about it?


----------



## Thumper

Never heard of it, but I'm clueless! haha. I'm off to my sling meet this week and have already requested woven wraps :) Gonna practise some carries and try a few before searching for the cheapest wrap I can find as really can't justify buying one with my lack of funds!


----------



## Thumper

Oooh, but I have a question for you! When we eventually wean I'm obviously anxious to ensure LO has a good diet. I've been warned off soya products because of hormones. Heard of this? Any advice? :flower: (vegan too)


----------



## Lliena

veganmum2be said:


> girls quick question if anyone can answer? been looking for wovens just sold my r+r :yipee:
> someones just offered me a 'Hoppediz Antigua Maxi' for £49 anyone know if thats a good deal and a good woven, its not one of the brands thats been reccomended to me, so i've not heard much about it?


They are supportive wraps and will be fine for your LO but the price is a bit much for a second hand one, you can get them brand new for not much more.

Seriously look on NM and put an ISO(in serch of) out on their board with your maximum budget and wait for the offers to roll in :)

Ooh also look on love to be natural website in the sale bit. They sometimes have good bargains there on brand new wraps :)


----------



## lozzy21

Its a good wrap but im not sure if its a good price for it. Have you looked to see how much it is new?


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah i tried an ellaroo and a diddymos at a meet the other day and they were both fab, this one is lovly colours so i'm hoping someone says its a good deal if not i might just take a gamble!


there is tonnes of debate on the soya thing. yes it has hormones in it, but so does meat. people can get quite heated about this, i personally believe there is no problem. as humans we have been eating soy for a longggg time and some of the healthiest populations have more soy in their diet than meat. vegan forum is really good at questions like this, it has a parenting section too, i read things, agree/disagree then forget the ins and outs. so i cant reel off the facts and research :haha:
xx


----------



## lozzy21

Bex if this is the same one you can buy a new one for £55 https://www.slingsandbabycarriers.co.uk/Hoppediz-Woven-Wraps(2237288).htm


----------



## veganmum2be

Lliena said:


> veganmum2be said:
> 
> 
> girls quick question if anyone can answer? been looking for wovens just sold my r+r :yipee:
> someones just offered me a 'Hoppediz Antigua Maxi' for £49 anyone know if thats a good deal and a good woven, its not one of the brands thats been reccomended to me, so i've not heard much about it?
> 
> 
> They are supportive wraps and will be fine for your LO but the price is a bit much for a second hand one, you can get them brand new for not much more.
> 
> Seriously look on NM and put an ISO(in serch of) out on their board with your maximum budget and wait for the offers to roll in :)
> 
> Ooh also look on love to be natural website in the sale bit. They sometimes have good bargains there on brand new wraps :)Click to expand...




lozzy21 said:


> Its a good wrap but im not sure if its a good price for it. Have you looked to see how much it is new?

i can only find them new in euro i but yeah i think its only £10 more for new :(

i put an iso on natural mamas, its on there now as wanted woven size 7 i think, and she replied there, i only got that offer and one in pm which is a blue and white zara for £69?...i think it was that 

its so fustrating trying to find one!


----------



## veganmum2be

yeah that is the same one...
i feel cheeky asking her to sell for less though :haha:

i might buy new...but i wanted it all soft and worn in as they say :lol:


----------



## lozzy21

Just tell her i can buy it new for £6 more, if you can do it for £40 il take it.


----------



## Lliena

lozzy21 said:


> Just tell her i can buy it new for £6 more, if you can do it for £40 il take it.


This ^^


----------



## veganmum2be

i might, although i just looked on that page you posted laura and i really like the bright green one...although i dont NEED the bright green one for the extra (if she will sell for less) decisions!

they have some wraps on that love to be natural but none big enough sadly lilena :(


----------



## veganmum2be

i just asked. heres hoping! :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

She can only say no, you would have kicked yourself if you had paid what she asked and not tried to bring her down. I had a right faf trying to find a size 7, id see one i liked but it wouldent be big enough. Mama natura came through in the end for me and i got a free mamma pack.


----------



## veganmum2be

she said no, i might just pay what shes asking, i've had wraps on the brain all day today. and i really want a 'broken in' one.
it seems like such a massive decision lol!


----------



## modo

Bobby outpeed a BG Organic in TWO HOURS! They have lasted up to 5 hours in the past (long car journies). It was sopping wet!

I could seriously cry :cry:


----------



## veganmum2be

oh no that must have been an epic pee!


----------



## modo

Even worse he was in his cot :(


----------



## Lliena

My shoe/boot habit is getting a bit crazy now, I just won a pair of Dr Martens Darcy boots on ebay for £30 woohoo!

So that's um 6 pairs of various boots now and about 25 diff pairs of shoes/trainers :haha:


----------



## evewidow

well ..we are back off our holiday and i am sooooo glad to be back in cloth ! in a week we had 3 major leaks in sposies proper up the back full change of clothes and a bath efforts - we havent had this in cloth . and hubby (who is fairly anti cloth ) said dont these nappies really stink and now thinks cloth are better hurrah! i feel bad tht my other 2 kids missed out on cloth :( well ds 2 ued a few but potty trained early.


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh got to catch up on the laundry got a normal load to do then got enough nappies again for 2 loads


----------



## mommy43

i finally brought a new washing machine with 5yr service plan 
its great u can select how many rinses u want when u start the wash:thumbup:


----------



## modo

mommy43 what washer did you buy?


----------



## mommy43

its a haier 9kg i got it from comet £355 with 5 yr service & repairs, so im guarenteed to have a washing machine for next 5yrs
they will either repair or replace if it breaks
got alot of different bits u can do like change temerature spin speed & rinses no matter what wash u put on & other stuff i havent worked out yet:rofl:
rinse hold, extra rinse hold, delay, intense wash off the top of my head


----------



## modo

Cool!


----------



## mandarhino

I've just had my first poo in swim nappy incident. We were at the local pool down the street from my parent's place and I didn't have anything with me other than the nappy she came in with (no wipes, no nothing). It was repulsive. And her swim nappy was a pull up with no poppers up the side - it was a monkeydoodlzes one. Bleurgh. 

So I'm going out tomorrow to buy a swim nappy that poppers up the side as we're off to the cottage later this weekend. I can't face dealing with that again. 

Hope everybody well. :)


----------



## veganmum2be

eek that must have been a nightmare!

my LO caught me out with an unnexpected poop last week, i had just popped out and grabbed the changing bag but it only had a nappy in no wipes, he did mega poop went to change realised no wipes so i had to use the fleece liner when that wasn't enough i had to use a random bib :sick:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: grosssssssss! 

I live in fear of swimming-poop! He's never -touch wood- pooed in a bath or swimming, but it will come, I know it!


----------



## mandarhino

I know it took until 26 months and she's been going swimming since she was about 3 months old. I've been lucky so far.


----------



## Lliena

Can't believe my baby is one in the morning! We are down in Kent to see family and things this week so going to have a tea party for her, I'm so excited to give her all her presents hehe! We went out this morning and her grandma spoilt her in Next! She has some well cute outfits though now :D

In my news- I won a pair of shoe tattoo shoes on facebook yey! :happydance:


----------



## JA1988

Ewww the swim nappy incident sounds gross! Lo did his first poo in the bath the other day, it was disgusting but I was secretly pleased it was in the bath and not his nappy as I'm really starting to tire off rinsing sticky poo out of cloth!!!


----------



## mandarhino

Happy (early) Birthday Avalon! Hope the party goes well and she gets some cake.


----------



## princess_bump

Happy birthday Avalon :D hope your having a lovely day :D

:dohh: to swimming and bath ppo's! in all her 3 years, and swimming weekly from 6 weeks, Maddi's never done either! i just no when Miss Roo makes her appearance she will be bath and swimming poo-ing from day dot :rofl:

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend? We've been busy since Friday sorting out for the incoming arrival... meaning ikea, b&q trips etc, painting, stripping wallpaper, and filling! Tomorrow we're onto painting walls in the girl's room and will ordering the start of their furniture :yipee: 

My relatively newbie question today :lol: What fluff next for the little newborn? So far our stash is;
3 teenyfits
1 NB WN
4 itti bitti AIO - small
Size TB Stretchy 
1 itti bitti SIO - small
2 Flips and 3 inserts
BB wrap
BTP BB (was going to order another of these as they are my fav)
Pumpkin Pants

Also planning on ordering another couple of WN's. I'm trying to think more for bigger baby until they tell us otherwise, as Mads was 9lb3.5oz at birth, but still, after that ramble (sorry :blush:) what next?


----------



## jen1604

Sounds like your stash is coming along fantastically honey :)

I love the teenyfits best out of all of those so if it was me I would be tempted to get a couple more teenyfits then wait til she's born and see what you get on with best :)

I can't believe you're 25 weeks already, have you chosen a name for Miss Roo? Xx


----------



## princess_bump

Jen, you star :D thank youuuuu!! i shall buy another couple to add to the list :) i've also brought some fleece liners, some more reusable wipes, have more mesh bags and another bucket on my list - do you think that'll be ok?

well i think we have a name, we do change our minds :blush: but one has stuck from the start now :cloud9::yipee:

oh and 25 weeks :shock: i no!!! feel's like it's taken forever to get here <3 i'm so excited to think in another 15 weeks i could actually be having Roo cuddles :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Were picking up some freebies today :D
I spotted a freecycle ad for Disana tie on nappies with all the extras you need with them. 3 big bags full!


----------



## Jenniflower

Arcanegirl said:


> Were picking up some freebies today :D
> I spotted a freecycle ad for Disana tie on nappies with all the extras you need with them. 3 big bags full!

Awesome!


----------



## JellyBeann

Quick question...using the dishwasher tablet method, how do I stripwash? LOs nappies are getting a bit stinky!! He's in sposies today and tomorrow while I stripwash lol!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think wash them as normal, then do another wash with the tablet?


----------



## Jenniflower

I stick mine in, do a rinse, then just wash with with the tablet, I don't wash them normally before... never saw the point really. Then I do a nice long wash with the tablet and do a few more rinses than I would normally after.


----------



## princess_bump

I've never done a disherwasher tab strip wash but from what i've read it's a cold rinse, then wash with tablet and just keep rinsing at the end for them :)

i'm so excited and had to share with you guys as i thought you'd understand :blush: i've just ordered my first Holdens Landing all the way from over the pond in the custom fabric i loved! need to step away from the laptop now :lol: i'm waiting on some flips, fleece soaker, BB wrap and Bambooty too :blush::blush:


----------



## modo

Do you have a pic :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Any reccomendations for pretty wraps? We picked up 6 prefolds, a fitted nappy and loads and loads of Disanas!

I already have econobum and Flip wraps so i would prefer some pretties, sized or btp :D


----------



## Lliena

Thirsties duo are good I also like totsbots wraps but they are applix closing only. Oh and Gen-y wraps in minkee fabric don't leak either but the cotton ones wick.


----------



## princess_bump

Have you seen the new gen-y prints on fyi hon? they look lovely :)

here's the fabric for our first HL!

https://flannelqueen.com/images/f6501-pink-feeling-groovy-clouds-1747small.jpg

i'm so excited for her to be here and her little fluffy bum :blush:


----------



## jen1604

That is a beautiful fabric! Gorgeous!

I LOVE the new Gen-y prints. The black one with birds on,think its called Perched,I am in love with it :cloud9: Unfortunately I've had to spend money on boring night nappies though so can't buy it :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhhh the Gen-y are gorgeous! definatley gonna get me some of those :D


----------



## Elphaba

Ugh. So going through another 'I hate the pooey nappies' phase. They are just gross - despite using a paper liner with a fleece on underneath, it still gets on the nappy. 

I really thought we'd be on proper solid poos by now (11 months). He does sometimes have them but most of the time they are still runny and messy - with the added 'bonus' of being all bitty and horrible because of the bits of food in it. :sick:

I seriously might have to switch back to sposies for the first nappy of the day as it's nearly always a poo nappy. We usually get one more in the day as well but really varies when it is so would probably stick with cloth for the rest of the day.

Don't want to admit to DH that I find it gross too as he moans about cloth everytime it's a poo nappy because it's gross :blush:. :cry:


----------



## PinkyPonk

these itti sales are going to be the absolute death of me :/


----------



## modo

Elphaba: I feel your pain! We are still getting poos like that since the molars have started coming in. We barely got the round hard poos before teething started again :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

I guess I must have a strong stomach, the poos don't bother me really. Only thing that bugs me is how smeary they get sometimes and it's mega hard to make sure her bum is entirely clean!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hello Ladies, I asm photographing a wedding tomorrow, and I have left DH a list on how to strip wash nappies, how well do we think he'll do?


----------



## Arcanegirl

As long as its written on paper and he follows it exactly, he should do okay!


----------



## JellyBeann

Arcanegirl said:


> As long as its written on paper and he follows it exactly, he should do okay!

Hopefully lol!


----------



## modo

Princess_Bump meaning to say the nappy will look gorgeous!

Lilena: I actually think I'm more like you. It's not that I find them gross just that I hate how it goes everywhere when the nappy comes off. It's just messy :lol:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Freshened up the Disanas and learnt my first lesson, tie up the strings before washing :dohh:


----------



## modo

I made the same mistake with my new wool soakers today :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Now I'm stash happy for Avalon, I have spent the afternoon buying a few newborn wraps/prefolds and nappies for a baby I haven't even concieved yet....oops :haha: :blush:


----------



## Eala

I actually bought some new nappies today too - rare occurrence for me! I'm trying out Grovia AIOs, so hoping they will be a nice addition to my AIO stash :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I've been buying for a not yet conceived baby too :blush:


----------



## Jetters

Lliena said:


> Now I'm stash happy for Avalon, I have spent the afternoon buying a few newborn wraps/prefolds and nappies for a baby I haven't even concieved yet....oops :haha: :blush:

at least you're en route to making one... I have 20 brand new newborn/small nappies for a number 2 that will probably never exist :blush::blush::blush:


being stash happy is actually rather boring :rofl: we've gone back to the ye olde faithfuls here... 15 BG organic AIOs, and 8 flip covers and a million inserts :thumbup: I use the flips, G and my dad use the organics :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> Now I'm stash happy for Avalon, I have spent the afternoon buying a few newborn wraps/prefolds and nappies for a baby I haven't even concieved yet....oops :haha: :blush:
> 
> at least you're en route to making one... I have 20 brand new newborn/small nappies for a number 2 that will probably never exist :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> 
> being stash happy is actually rather boring :rofl: we've gone back to the ye olde faithfuls here... 15 BG organic AIOs, and 8 flip covers and a million inserts :thumbup: I use the flips, G and my dad use the organics :lol:Click to expand...


I know what you mean about it being boring, I miss the cut throat business of nappy wheeling and dealing :rofl:

Arcanegirl- Glad it's not just me :haha:


----------



## Eala

The daft thing is, we were mostly stash happy. My purchase is fuelled by me being sick of pockets :rofl: I usually send Roo to nursery in an Issy or WNOS, and then they use BG Organics whilst she's there. But it also seems as though she likes to poo in that first nappy, and no matter what I do with liners etc, it always goes everywhere and I'm picking apart a pooey pocket when I come to wash it :sick: I bought my BG Organics when the RNW offers were on, and didn't fancy paying full price for more :haha: (Yes, I know I could've looked for preloved, but I felt like new, and wanted something pretty :blush:) Anyways, the GroVia ones are cheaper, had great reviews, and so I've bought 3 prints.. That'll mean I can use my gorgeous HL AI2s for two days of nursery, and the GroVias the other days. The pockets will become "last of the day" nappies, or used at weekends when I can catch poos straight away :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

Has anyone got a new cheeky wipes box? I HATE MINE. 

While the pop-lid function is great, the box SUCKS because it's not fricking airtight!! you tip it upside down and it all pours out. The old one was entirely sealed. As a result, the wipes smell off within a day or so- previously I could use them for 3/4 days in the old box. GRRRRRR


Why the hell would they sell a box that's not airtight?!


----------



## Eala

Oh that sucks Jetters. Have you e-mailed them to see if it's meant to leak?


----------



## Jetters

yes but no reply! but everyones leaks- thread about it on BC x


----------



## Eala

Urgh, how annoying :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine always leaked aswell and theyre well over 2 years old now! I dont. Use their tubs now


----------



## buttonnose82

anyone know anywhere that has BG XS on sale?? :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girls, we're pretty stash happy here too! I just need more liners/boosters, so if anyone has any they want to offload, just let me know! I think I'm going to order some LL off ebay in the week! 

I am also hoping to buy a new car seat by the end of September (we have a volvo, and the seats are funny, and they tip car seats back wierd, so when he falls asleep, his head lols forward! So we are hoping a special volvo one won't do that!, AND we hate ours!) it's £200, but worth it!


----------



## StarlitHome

I am waiting for cloth diapers to arrive - wonder if Miss M or the diapers will arrive first? 
The diapers are a shower gift and were pretty unexpected! So excited though, it'll save us start-up money for sure! :)


----------



## Lliena

Eee my newborn bummis wraps just came in the post they are soooooo cute! :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Hiya

Just realised theres a part of the forum for cloth nappies and baby wearing lol

Ok I might be a bit slow.

X


----------



## jen1604

Hi Cranberry :flower:

I hate having already been up for 2 hours! Today is going to be a long day!


----------



## princess_bump

:hi: hi cranberry :D

Oh jen :( hoping you get have a little rest today :hugs: james has been getting up later this week :dohh: (7:30) so maddi came into bed just after, and we're just having breakfast on the sofa. 

i'm still waiting on a c&c's order :sulk: from a few weeks ago, think they're snowed under as haven't had an e-mail reply this week! there's no rush for it, as her little bum has loads of growing to do, but i'm impatient for it :blush:

though received lovely fluffy post from the lovely jen yesterday :yipee: thank you again lovely :kiss:

we had another parcel delivered earlier in the week and maddi run to the door to say to the man 'that's more nappies for John John' - as she likes to put them on her little stuffed mouse when they arrive :lol: too much fluffy post maybe :blush:


----------



## jen1604

No problem at all Carly :cloud9: 

We are waiting on a c&cs order too, normally I would have chased it up but as they are usually so good I'll give them a few days.

Whenever we go to the post office now Ophelia says 'off to post nappies again' :blush: I think our girls are far too used to our cloth addictions :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl: that they are jen! it's lovely being able to chat about it with them :D 

Exactly what i thought about c&c's too darling, they are so fab that with the summer holiday's i think all the wahm's are total snowed under! i can't believe how quickly the summer has gone, it feel's like autumn is knocking on the door now :cloud9: i'm excited for our winter baby, but not sure how i'm going to flash her fluffy bum in the cold :lol:


----------



## Elphaba

Had a lovely


----------



## Thumper

Oooh is this like a caption competition? :haha:

Had a lovely.....custom WN arrive today? That wOuld be heaven.

Had a lovely.... BFP?

Anyone else?


----------



## jen1604

Had a lovely... cup of coffee?

Had a lovely handsome man turn up at my door with chocolate for me,flowers and a million new FREE nappies for LO?

Ooooooh that would be amazing!


----------



## jen1604

Had a lovely sword fight with a dinosaur?


----------



## Thumper

Had a lovely epiphany and is moving to Mongolia to become a pony hearder


----------



## Thumper

Jen- sod the man and the flowers I want the nappies! oh, and the chocolate :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> Had a lovely epiphany and is moving to Mongolia to become a pony hearder

:rofl: Oh Elphaba please come back and say its this. SO funny :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

Oh i agree, sod the man... bring the nappies and the chocolate :lol:


----------



## Elphaba

:rofl:

Unfortunately, I started typing and little hands hit 'reply' before I realised and gave up and turned the laptop off! Feel really bad now as I wasn't going to type anything as exciting as you ladies have come up with! So sorry to disappoint!

Was just going to say had a lovely little cloth compliment moment yesterday. Xavier was on the slide at the park and a couple of ladies came over to say how cute he was and generally coo over him. Then one of them spotted his clementine Flip peeking out of the top of his trousers and said "What a gorgeous nappy! A REAL one!! Sorry, I get so excited when I meet someone who uses real nappies as you don't meet many these days Well done you!"

She had used them on her kids and had just passed her TotsBots over to her sister to use with her new baby.

Have to confess poor Xavi has been in a mix of cloth and sposies this week though as since Sunday morning we have been getting 5-7 poos a day (virtually every nappy basically) - not sure if it's teething or a tummy bug or what. It's not diarrhoea (sp?) as it's not watery or mucusy but he's breaking wind very loudly and...sorry, TMI... it's very...erm...explosive (normally only a small amount though) and almost looks like exploded bits of scrambled egg stuck to his bum! He's been off his food as well.

Oh yeah, and did I mention about the epiphany I had...I'm moving to Mongolia to become a pony herder! :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

:rofl:

Well i think thats brilliant meeting someone is rl who does cloth :yipee: do hope Xavi feel's better hon, does sound like the dreaded teething x

i'm always on the look out at soft play for them, but alas, nothing as of yet! xx


----------



## Thumper

I think I'd like to be a pony header as long as I could wash my nappies :D
I've not spotted any other cloth either :( if I did I think I'd pounce and not let them go until they promised to be my friend!


----------



## princess_bump

:haha: luckily a couple of the cloth girls do live pretty close, like an hour away so that isn't too bad, but i really thought i saw someone on monday when we went, turns out they were pretty knickers over spoises :sulk:


----------



## Elphaba

Yeah, I don't really know anyone IRL who uses cloth either. A friend did but her kids are both out of nappies now. 

Yeah, I think it's teething too but difficult to tell. He's got the front eight teeth (four top and four bottom) so it's really hard to see if there's anything going on further back and I can't get my finger in there for long enough to feel properly.


----------



## JellyBeann

I know one person, she swapped to cloth at 14 months!!


----------



## Elphaba

Good for her. A lot of people wouldn't bother at that point.


----------



## JellyBeann

I switched at 13 months!! Id wanted to do it since he was born, but I just felt overwhelmed at all the brands, and then I just jumped in, and bought 69 nappies at once haha!


----------



## buttonnose82

we have just had our first ever 'poop' incident during nappy free time, my boy has really made my day, love him lol


----------



## cranberry987

we lived in india when i was little. my mum said by 14m I was out of nappies and weeing on the floor. great, but she had servants the clean it up!


----------



## StarlitHome

Ladies, may I pick your brains?

I am due any day to have this darling baby girl and I want to use cloth. Luckily for me, we were gifted cloth diapers at our baby shower! 
I don't know what brand they are and they haven't arrived yet so I can't show you, but are there any "dealing with cloth" tips I should know that are universal to cloth diapers?

Any help is appreciated, this is my first child and I've never used cloth _ever_. :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Well, my advice would be...

sometimes some nappies don't work for everyone, we get on so well with cheap ones off ebay, but others may find them rubbish, so if these seem rubbish, don't be put off, try a different kind, or try stuffing them different (if they are pocket nappies)! 

With regards to washing them, use a small amount of detergent, no fabric softener, rinse in the machine on a cool wash, then do a 40 degree, or a 60 if LO has been ill.

I dry pail my nappies, so I use a mesh bag in a bin, then just take the bag out and chuck it in the machine!


----------



## mandarhino

Don't freak and assume cloth nappies don't work if you initially run into problems. You just haven't found the right nappies, you might not be doing them up right, etc. 

They are easier to use than you think. Otherwise it is hard to give specific suggestions without knowing what type they are.


----------



## Jenniflower

I think I've lost the plot :cloud9:

Ever since Hubby got a new job, with new money (hehehe) and LO is getting to big for some of her nappies I've been on the look out for new ones. I've done the normal thing of going to preloved sites, but have bought multiples of nappies I've never used, simply because they're cute! (easy fits anyone? lol)

But now I'm about to drop £45 on 3 bright star baby nappies because I'm drooling over the sight of them. Brand new nappies I have no experience with, but I can't live without them. :blush:

I need an intervention!


----------



## aliss

Jenniflower said:


> I think I've lost the plot :cloud9:
> 
> Ever since Hubby got a new job, with new money (hehehe) and LO is getting to big for some of her nappies I've been on the look out for new ones. I've done the normal thing of going to preloved sites, but have bought multiples of nappies I've never used, simply because they're cute! (easy fits anyone? lol)
> 
> But now I'm about to drop £45 on 3 bright star baby nappies because I'm drooling over the sight of them. Brand new nappies I have no experience with, but I can't live without them. :blush:
> *
> I need an intervention!*

Sorry hun, you are an alcoholic who walked straight into the pub with all the other rummies!!!! :) I say go for it!!


----------



## mandarhino

If it is any consolation, I have one Bright Star nappy and I absolutely love it. Super trim & never leaks. Unfortunately I've only found one available instock pattern that I liked - Hooti Tooti. Since I'm super fussy (and have 50 other nappies or so) I still only have one.


----------



## Jenniflower

Yea I just found a website that'll send them to me now with the patterns I like, but I'm up to £100 now. :dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jenniflower

Ah well it's official, I've got 7 coming my way. :wacko: mandarhino, I got a hooti tooti, so if I don't get on with them, you can have it, lol.

This is what Hubby gets for leaving me tonight and going out with the guys. :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Tell me about it. I just bought some MoroccanOil and a new handbag. But I held firm on buying no new nappies so, ummm, hooray for my willpower? 

Hope you get on with the BSBs. My DH loves the one we have and it is one of the first he goes for.


----------



## Thumper

mandarhino said:


> Tell me about it. I just bought some MoroccanOil and a new handbag. But I held firm on buying no new nappies so, ummm, hooray for my willpower?

:rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Soooo i have discovered £16 credit i can use and im thinking either a BTP nappy which i can use for now with Alex....or a GenY cover in size one to go with the small sized stash ive slowly been making up.
What to dooo?!
If i go for a BTP what kind do you think? We already have Tuttos (hmm thats an idea!) V4, Issys, Bambootys, Econobums, BG organics, a Cushie and Rumparooz.


----------



## jen1604

GenY GenY GenY :) x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Maybe a large, see if i like it :lol:


----------



## princess_bump

i'd go for the small gen-y's too :) edit - just seen your post ag, i like your thinking ;)


----------



## jen1604

AG is it a shop credit? Because otherwise someone has just put some large GenYs up on CNT xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Its a credit card, needs to be in a shop really but im omw to cnt! :lol:


----------



## jen1604

:thumbup: let us know what you get.

I'm waiting for the Dia de Dulces GenY to come back in stock at FYP. I hate waiting!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im letting Oh choose, might be the preorders for 8-bit or Arcade


----------



## mandarhino

I'd say Tutto or new Thirsties wrap in owls? Could get size 1 to put away.


----------



## modo

I have been busy spending (wasting my DH would say :haha:) on a JuJu Be BeLight nappy bag to use when I am wearing Bobby to and from playgroups. I can't wait to get it :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

Oh I didn't think about that. I've a skip hop bag which will be great for a pram but rubbish for a sling :( Any other recommendations of bags?


----------



## cranberry987

Actually answered my own question by googling it. Doh

Onbag! Will get the sewing machine out :)


----------



## Eala

I'm going to try and get my Mum to make me an Onbag for this next baby :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> I'd say Tutto or new Thirsties wrap in owls? Could get size 1 to put away.


owls! where?


----------



## mandarhino

Funky Monkey Pants. Needless to say I have one on preorder. :blush:

Wonder if C&C are getting some as well going by a FB post today.


----------



## jen1604

I thought that too about C & C's. Exciting!


----------



## Jetters

Oh man. I reallllllllllllly love the owl print Thirstie! Damn you Mandarhino!


----------



## mandarhino

No, no, no Jetters. Blame Jen. She's the one that alerted me to it on the 'what you're trying to stop yourself from buying' thread. :)


----------



## jen1604

:rofl: Noooo, the amount of times I've heard/read 'blame Jen' in the context of me alerting to people to pretty nappies lately is insane. :rofl: :rofl: 

I do love the thirsties owls, I just wish the owls were a little bit bigger and brighter I think.


----------



## jen1604

Urgh,strip washing.

How many nappies do you all wash at one time? The nappies are a bit stinky so I'm doing a bit of a strip wash this morning but I have a feeling I might just be overloading the washing machine and they're not getting a good enough wash :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

I do about 10/12 in one go :)


----------



## Elphaba

The owls are definitely cute! Only just bought the owly Blueberry wrap though so not sure I can justify it as well.


----------



## Elphaba

Oooh squee - just noticed my ticker. Xavier has saved over 1000 nappies from landfill!


----------



## jen1604

1000 is an amazing number! Go Xavier :happydance:

Lliena I recommend to people to wash that amount in one go too. No surprise is it then that they smell when I washed 24 in one wash the other day is it? :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> 1000 is an amazing number! Go Xavier :happydance:
> 
> Lliena I recommend to people to wash that amount in one go too. No surprise is it then that they smell when I washed 24 in one wash the other day is it? :dohh: :dohh:

:rofl: Er nope! I usually do my strip washes over 2 days so I always know I have enough nappies. Not that it's gonna be a problem any more after the splurges I have had this past week :blush:


----------



## Jenniflower

jen1604 said:


> Lliena I recommend to people to wash that amount in one go too. No surprise is it then that they smell when I washed 24 in one wash the other day is it? :dohh: :dohh:

Sounds like me! I have so many nappies now we're leaving 3 or 4 days due to laziness. I always assumed the smell came from them sitting for so long never thought to think my poor washing machine just can't handle it, lol.


----------



## princess_bump

Wow! Well done Xavier :yipee:

So always stick to 10/12 per wash ladies :lol: Hope the strip wash isn't too bad this morning jen! It's a gorgeous sunny day here, perfect nappy weather :D

I have a couple of pre-wash questions if that's ok :blush: Should i do more than 1 pre-wash before roo get's them on her bum!! though i no they need changing more regularly once we start using them to build their absorbency. and can i pop all nappies and inserts in together?


----------



## jen1604

Yep pop them all in together :)

A couple of prewashes are always helpful. A lot of people recommend 3 but I only ever do 2 and have never had any problems. Just remember that,like you said,they're only up to their full absorbency after 5-6 washes although with newborns you change them so often anyway that I don't think that will be a massive problem for you.

It is beautiful nappy weather.I have a full washing line of nappies.I love the look of nappies on the line,all those colours and prints :cloud9: But I didn't have enough room on the line so I've had to pop another airer out there too to pop some more on to dry in the sun :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Ooh check out the totsbots facebook page, new colours of nappies coming tomorrow :D :happydance:


----------



## cranberry987

ooh pretty :)

I just accidentally bought a new changing bag. Found a second hand jujube packabe on ebay ^^ too flowery for DH to wear so itll have to be MIIIINE!


----------



## princess_bump

ooo cranberry i love the jujube bags and prints! i'm still undecided over what change bag to go with this time, but i have been eyeing up this;
https://www.thatcuteage.com/p3734-Ju-Ju-Be-BeAll-Fuschia-Blossom

but can't decide between that and the old faithful pink lining bag!


----------



## Jetters

JuJu's are the best bags eveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## princess_bump

Question again :blush: Boosters - was looking at LL's one's, but what fabric is best? I like the look of the bamboo fabric, but is the cotton or microfibre better? this always confuses me :blush:

Hope everyone's having a lovely Saturday? We went to our 4d scan this morning, was amazing seeing Roo again!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id say bamboo are most absorbant. Mincrofibre is quick drying but not so absorbant as bamboo


----------



## Lliena

Def get some LL bamboo boosters they are fab :) And I use their fleece liners next to Avalons bum in the nappy and they keep her nice and dry and last for ages :)


----------



## mandarhino

Bamboo LL for sure. 

Ho hum, I need to do a big destash as there are loads of nappies I just don't use. I've really gone off pockets so am debating whether to sell my last remaining WNs. 

In other news, we went to our old neighbourhood in North London today (we live in South London now) and it was fine driving there but then we got stuck in a traffic jam on the way back so it took over 1.5 hours to get home! Aargh! It reminded me why we never drive through London. And the day had been so nice up until that point. DH and I are just sitting about totally fried as a result.


----------



## mandarhino

OK have just seen news and it seems it was the EDL march & counter-march that caused the traffic jam coming back from North London.:dohh: Grr to the racists.


----------



## Lliena

If you do sell off your wn's and you have one size pockets can I have first dibs please? :)


----------



## mandarhino

Ok will let you know when I post them for sale. Will likely be in next week or so once I get around to taking photos. I have a whole bag of things to sell. :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Thanks hun :)


----------



## mandarhino

And tumbleweed rolls across the thread....

Tonight my daughter told me she loved me when she got out of the bath and then ran up to DH and said 'oh Daddy, I love Mummy so much'. Kinda made the mini tantrum she had on the bus ride home fade away. Being 2 seems to be about veering from really sweet to tantrums in a really short space of time.


----------



## lozzy21

Im guilty of not posting, got out of the swing of cloth the past few weeks but im back into it now, doesent help that my MIL and mum both refuse to use cloth on her when they are looking after her, you would think it was the hardest thing in the world, i set the bloody things up for them, even down to the liners!


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> And tumbleweed rolls across the thread....
> 
> Tonight my daughter told me she loved me when she got out of the bath and then ran up to DH and said 'oh Daddy, I love Mummy so much'. Kinda made the mini tantrum she had on the bus ride home fade away. Being 2 seems to be about veering from really sweet to tantrums in a really short space of time.


Cuuuute!!!
https://crappypictures.typepad.com/...mum-cuteness-or-tiny-little-manipulators.html


----------



## jen1604

Guilty of letting the thread die too! :blush:

My little miss started preschool yesterday so things have been hectic :D 

Leni is teething horribly and has a mean nappy rash which we're not used to at all :(


----------



## Elphaba

Yup teething here too as well. Have to confess I'm putting Xavier in eco-sposies for the first nappy of the day at the moment so I can catch at least one poo. They are just so gross to clean out of the cloth ones at the moment.


----------



## jen1604

I don't blame you Elphaba.

I would probably do that too if I could be bothered to go the shops and get any eco-sposies. I feel horrible for him, I'm trying to let him have as much nappy off time as possibly but his little rash looks so sore. We're using a bit of nature babycares rash cream on him but not sure what else to do.

Teething sucks!


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> And tumbleweed rolls across the thread....
> 
> Tonight my daughter told me she loved me when she got out of the bath and then ran up to DH and said 'oh Daddy, I love Mummy so much'. Kinda made the mini tantrum she had on the bus ride home fade away. Being 2 seems to be about veering from really sweet to tantrums in a really short space of time.
> 
> 
> Cuuuute!!!
> https://crappypictures.typepad.com/...mum-cuteness-or-tiny-little-manipulators.htmlClick to expand...


I like that :D and so true too!


----------



## readynwilling

:wave: Hi Ladies.

I lurk in the natural parenting section lots and just wanted to say hi.

I read back a few pages...
Eala - I have 4 grovia AIO's and just bought 6 more as they were on sale (3 for $38!!). I really like them, but they NEED lots and lots of prep washes, and you have to fit them TIGHT so they don't leak. And the side poppers take time to get used to.

Today i bought a ring sling. I have a beco gemini (which i love) but i wanted to do a simple hip carry and hopefully figure out how to nurse her on the go in the ring sling. I have just found a local babywearing club and might check them out.

Also today i bought a Kiwi Pie fitted. I have been told they are good for night. Im going try it under neath my Grovia AI2 shells, but im pretty sure i will manage to buy the wool covers and buy enough for 5 nights. Right now we are doing 'sposies at night, cause J is a heavy wetter, and i don't think any of my Grovia's will hold. And we co-sleep so if she pee's the bed, its MY bed :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Hi readynwilling. Did you get your Kiwi Pie from the Extraordinary Baby Shoppe? I've been to the Ottawa store and was tempted by them. Very nice patterns.

Jetters that link was great. There is so much of that going on right now.


----------



## princess_bump

Hi readynwilling :wave:

mandarhino - the monsters to angels is def. for 3 year olds too :lol: Maddi's a total little pleasure and of course, my life, but she's rather demanding too :lol: one minute she's misbehaving - like this morning when i'm trying to get her dressed and the next they come out with such funny things, this morning was "ow mummy, please don't brush my ear, just my hair, ok" :rofl: i must admit, i did laugh!!

another busy bee with us this week - gtt for us - all fine, phew! and maddi starting nursery/pre-school. only 2 morning's a week but i miss her so much :blush: she however loves it! it does mean i get quite a bit done and we have even more time together playing etc, which i suppose is wonderful, though she is helpful with jobs around the house :D

so sorry to hear of LO's teething :( do hope they feel better. its awful! i was so happy when mads got all her teeth, i'm dreading seeing roo in pain with them :(

loz - can you not ask mums to do cloth? maybe have a little chat about it? mine wasn't sure, but i've just said, she doesn't need to do anything with them, just into the wetbags if she has roo, so she's willing. though saying this, i'm not going back to work, so it will only be when she has the girls, as she does because maddi loves it, and of course, it always nice for mummy to have time i suppose, though i can't do longer than a night because i cry and miss her :blush:


----------



## jen1604

Morning ladies. 

Hi readynwilling :)

Well,when I drop O at pre-school this afternoon I am going to venture into the city centre and pick up some nature babycare eco-sposies :( I hate it but I need to be able to put lots of cream on his poor rash and cloth and creams just don't mix :(

In better news,I had a lovely meeting for a new nappucino venue yesterday. We have a gorgeous new venue,light,airy,tons of space and the council have agreed the booking fees they're asking for can be in my budget :thumbup: So now I'm on the hunt for some pretty bunting,going to peg some lovely cloth up on it like a gorgeous washing line :) Also need to sort out a raffle and think about leaflets. Exciting. Plus I have a few ante natal class cloth nappy talks to do in the next couple of weeks :happydance:


----------



## princess_bump

oh jen that's brilliant on the nappucino news :yipee: and for the classes too, so awesome your going to talk to them :D

poor poor lennon :( awful rash, hope it goes soon lovely :hugs:

glad Ophelia's loving nursery :D i might venture out of the village next week when maddi goes, but haven't yet been able to in case she needs me :blush: :dohh: which i no she wont :lol:


----------



## readynwilling

mandarhino said:


> Hi readynwilling. Did you get your Kiwi Pie from the Extraordinary Baby Shoppe? I've been to the Ottawa store and was tempted by them. Very nice patterns.
> 
> Jetters that link was great. There is so much of that going on right now.

Yes I did, the one in waterloo! I bought the maya wrap there too.

Headed to the mall for a visit with a bnb member, going to use the ring sling :)


----------



## modo

I washed my some of my new fitteds for the first time and I didn't notice there was a RED sock in the washing machine :cry: Yes they are now all pink including my two new GEN Y wraps. I dob't know whether to cry or kick myself :growlmad:


----------



## princess_bump

oh modo :hugs: i'm sure there was a thread about getting this out. would strip washing work?


----------



## modo

I don't know :cry: My DH is having an operation so my brain has not been fully functioning :dohh:

I try and find the thread :(


----------



## jen1604

Oh modo :hugs: I am beyond gutted for you honey :( I hope you find something you can do :( keep us updated. x


----------



## princess_bump

oh modo :hugs:hugs::hugs: i had a little google for you and dylon do a colour run remover might be worth a go.
hoping hubby's ok :hugs: xx


----------



## modo

I have put them to wash with a colour catcher but I will look into a colour remover now. DH is out of surgery and sounds so uncomfortable :( He might spend the night in hospital. Not sure yet :(


----------



## lozzy21

Carly, iv asked and explained that that they are as simple as disposibles and all they need to do is put them in the wet bag but nop, there a pain in the arse.

If i dident need them for child care i would say if your not using cloth then your not having her :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Oh Modo, I feel your pain. This happened to me with my new BG organics, which got dyed blue :dohh: I got the Dylon colour run remover, and it certainly did help. Hope your DH recovers quickly :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope your DH is out of the hospital soon Modo. And you get the colour run out of your nappies.


----------



## JellyBeann

I dyed my ebay cheapies blue! Luckily only the insides went blue, and it is slowly fading away now!!

Hope the colour cather helps!


----------



## princess_bump

hope hubby's home modo and feeling a little better :hugs:

Loz - :rofl: if only eh! xx


----------



## modo

Thank everyone :hugs:

He spent the night in hospital but hopefully should be back today. I am waiting for my tesco order with the colour run remover.


----------



## readynwilling

I hope that DH is feeling better. I don't even know if we have colour catcher here. I don't think i've ever seen it. And i of course manage to dye lots of whites pink in J's laundry.


----------



## princess_bump

modo, hope hubby is home now and feeling better :hugs: xx


----------



## modo

Oir boiler is broken. Can I wash the nappies in cold water?


----------



## princess_bump

not sure hon, hopefully someone can help. hows your hubby feeling now?


----------



## modo

He is in pain :( Part of the aftercare is that he has to take warm baths :dohh: Why did this have to happen now?!! 

Thank you for asking hon :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh no modo. Do you have a contract with a boiler company? They come out quicker if you have a young child in the house - usually same day if it is one of the bigger companies. Even if you're calling an independent company mention Bobby & sick DH and it should get you pushed up the priority list. 

Hope your DH is on the mend soon.


----------



## readynwilling

Im not sure about washing in cold water... 

So i bought that kiwi pie fitted the other day, and i haven't even preped and used it yet, and now i want to buy more and a couple wool covers :wacko: I can guarentee you i will own one more fitted before the day is out. Must hold off till their prepped, then i can buy the wool, THEN if they work good, i can buy a set. I will have to come back here and read this every day, cause i have NO WILLPOWER. Cloth diapers are supposed to be about saving money/enviroment... Well i hope im doing good for the environment cause im NOT saving any money :rofl:


----------



## modo

Thanks mandarhino :hugs: they came out today and our boiler needs a part so they will be back on Monday. 

We gave up and went to my parents flat. Nappies are finishing their rinse now and hubby can have his warm bath. We are staying here till Monday. Just worried about how bobby will react to the travel cot but otherwise much happier.

Thanks for all the advice!


----------



## jen1604

I'm glad you sorted it out Modo!
You're having bad luck at the moment aren't you?Things can only improve :)


----------



## Eala

Glad that you've managed to decamp to your folks. Hope the boiler is repaired quickly :hugs:


----------



## modo

Back at home after a night of hell. He went down easily at 7pm but woke at 12am and talked to himself for 2 hours. He then started crying and I couldn't get him back to sleep so I gave up and let him run around. He was chasing the dog and pretty much running around very hyper till around 5.30am when he finally crashed. He then woke up at 8.30am :dohh: So I left DH in my Mom's flat and came home with him.

He seemed happier but hasn't accepted a nap yet although he seems tired. I am dreading tonight :dohh:


----------



## fluffpuffin

Modo, that sounds terrible. You must be so tired. Hope bobby decides to have a nap soon and sleeps better tonight. :hugs:


----------



## modo

Thanks hon. He finally slept at 1.20pm and is still sleeping now. Hopefully he will sleep till 3.30pm. I am less worried about tonight and am planning an early bed :D

He is usually a good sleeper but the unfamiliar environment messed things up.


----------



## readynwilling

Hope he goes down easily for you tonight modo!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh nightmare. Hope you have a quiet night.


----------



## princess_bump

Oh no, poor you :( hope both you and bobby manage a more restful night :hugs: xx


----------



## Eala

Hope you have a better night tonight :hugs:


----------



## modo

Thanks everyone :hugs: You are all so lovely :hugs:

He slept from 6pm-6.15am so much better than I expected :)


----------



## readynwilling

Glad he slept Modo.

I bought 2 wildchild woolie covers from diaperswappers and picked up 2 more kiwi pie fitted. just want to get 3 more fitteds, and i'll be set!! And when Grovia comes out with their 2 new colours and i get one of each, i could actually take a stash pic because i beleive i will feel it is complete at that point.

Im trying to get rid of some WAHM fitteds with really cute prints, but they are very girly and in xs and sm size and they don't fit J anymore (not that she wore them much anyway) but im not having any takers... Oh well :shrug: 

Wore J around the mall in the ring sling today. She does well in there, just have to practise a little more, then aim to be able to nurse her in it!

She was really sick yesterday. I think the expressed bm i made her oat cereal with was sour, although it smelled fine, and still does :shrug: so im not offering any solids for a couple of days and just nursing her. However once she got all of her stomach contents out, and dry heaved a bit, she was fine - so i doubt its a flu bug or anything.


----------



## lozzy21

:growlmad:

Apparently i only babywear ect to see other peoples reactions according to my OH because i dont do it all the time :saywhat:

Like id spend over £150 on carriers and £200 on cloth just to see other peoples reactions! :gun:


----------



## readynwilling

Lozzy - thats silly of DH! I admit i like peoples reactions, but thats not why im doing it. I`ve been able to change the view of quite a few people on cloth, and people love babies being worn LOL. But i do it pretty much all the time. I`ve used her stroller maybe 3 times over the summer, she`s always in the beco gemini.


----------



## lozzy21

It was over the stupidest thing, i had her on my back while i was pegging the washing out, i know where she is if shes on my back and i needed to go to the shop for some rice. I aksed OH to stick some socks on her and he started off on one, why dont you just put her down and leave her here blah blah blah.

If i only did it for peoples reactions then why would i wear her in the house where no fecker can see me!!! Grrrr im still pissed off with him.

All because i dont wear her all the time, i dident realise there was some rule that says if you baby-wear your not allowed to use a pram and if you have a pram then your not allowed to baby where. "You only do it when it suits you" Erm yes thats how it works untill shes old enough to ask to go in it


----------



## discoclare

Oh dear Lozzy! Does your OH wear her too? Mine does sometimes.

I am also a part time babywearer, I BW about 3-4 days a week and use the pram the other half so 50:50 ish really.


----------



## lozzy21

He doesn't wear her unless it's not convenient to use the pram, like when he took her to a football match but if he had the choice of the pram or wearing her he will pick the pram every time.


----------



## discoclare

Oh no! Mine likes the mei tai so I am quite lucky really. He isn't so keen on prams, but uses it if she is likely to sleep when out.


----------



## lozzy21

He's too bothered about what other people think and I bet you the just for a reaction line has come from his mother. He even made a comment about me turning into a hippie when I got a mooncup. Twat


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> He's too bothered about what other people think and I bet you the just for a reaction line has come from his mother. He even made a comment about me turning into a hippie when I got a mooncup. Twat

Tell him if he's got a problem with hippies, I'll come and bop him on the nose! :rofl:

Ahh hun, :hugs: I'm a lucky one, my DH loves the ergo lol! Try getting him to wear her more, he might come round to the epic-ness of it then!


----------



## Jenniflower

JellyBeann said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> He's too bothered about what other people think and I bet you the just for a reaction line has come from his mother. He even made a comment about me turning into a hippie when I got a mooncup. Twat
> 
> Tell him if he's got a problem with hippies, I'll come and bop him on the nose! :rofl:
> 
> Ahh hun, :hugs: I'm a lucky one, my DH loves the ergo lol! Try getting him to wear her more, he might come round to the epic-ness of it then!Click to expand...


Mine too, I swear he only wears her to get a reaction lol. I did buy Phoebe an Amber necklace finally the other day though and he wasn't too happy. He said she'll turn into a hippy if I'm not careful. So what if she does?!


----------



## jen1604

JellyBeann said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> He's too bothered about what other people think and I bet you the just for a reaction line has come from his mother. He even made a comment about me turning into a hippie when I got a mooncup. Twat
> 
> Tell him if he's got a problem with hippies, I'll come and bop him on the nose! :rofl:
> 
> Ahh hun, :hugs: I'm a lucky one, my DH loves the ergo lol! Try getting him to wear her more, he might come round to the epic-ness of it then!Click to expand...

Me too,he can have a whole army of bnb hippies bopping him on the nose :rofl:

I'm sorry he's being so unsupportive Lozzy x


----------



## princess_bump

So sorry he's being silly loz, it must be horrid when they're not supportive :( I don't understand all the strange comment's from other people tbh, all any parent does is try to do the best by our bubba's, like our choices for Maddi were different from Roo, but i've always tried to do the best by them.
For example, i did a little research about FF and turned maddi around 10 months, as she was tall and out grown her carrier, this time, i want to keep roo RF for as long as i can. Or we went with mainly spoises for mads, but this time now i feel it's better for me and roo to do full time cloth.

i no my mum, she wouldn't no about AP, but we did co-sleep till i was 9 :blush: because it was the best thing for me after a messy divorce and of course, like me, we could never CC or CIO - maddi doesn't even get to cio with fake tears :lol: i didn't even realise how much for an attached mummy i was till NP opened :D

ok.... that was a total ramble :blush:

Modo - how's hubby feeling now?


----------



## cranberry987

Sounds like something my DH would say after his MIL had given him a talking to. i have plans to associate songs with specific events, like nappy time, bath time etc. so if she wants to babysit she will have to use cloth nappies and sing the smiths 'please please please let me get what i want' at nappy time (good time for a chaaaange :p) that should get her back for everything! :rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

The thing is my OH usually doesn't care what others think, hes gone out on the piss dressed as Amy Winehouse (years ago) and will march through the shopping center pretending to play a trombone to embarrass me but then is bothered about things we do with Niamh? 

Anyway would you please all sign and share this e petition for ERF in the UK? 

https://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/7310


----------



## modo

Done :thumbup:


----------



## Jetters

Have decided that when K starts nursery in 2 weeks, we're switching to sposies mon-fri. I'm sad about it cos I love my fluff, but it's the right choice for us. :-(


----------



## JellyBeann

Signed...


----------



## modo

Jetters :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: jetters don't be sad, you have to do whats best for your family lovely xxx

signed loz xx


----------



## modo

DH is back in hospital with an infection :( I came back to put Bobby to bed and going to the hospital again. My sister is staying with us (thankfully!) so she will be at home with Boo.


----------



## princess_bump

oh modo, you poor poor thing :hugs: so glad your sister is helping, wishing your hubby a super speedy recovery xxx


----------



## Eala

Oh Modo :( :hugs: I hope he's out again very quickly. Glad to hear your sister is there for help and support. Take it steady :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh no Modo. Hope he's out again soon. You've really had a hard time of it.


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Modo.Hope he's out quickly xx


----------



## modo

Thank you everyone :hugs:

I spoke to the nurse who was on duty last night and she said he was a lot better. They gave him a painkilling injection at around 1am and he managed to get some sleep. My sister is buying me a phone from the shop as I dropped my phone yesterday and broke it. When she comes back we are going straight to the hospital.


----------



## buttonnose82

modo, I hope your DH is feeling better and home again soon

does anyone else find that pretty's just don't work for them :( I am gutted but have finally decided too sort & sell the pretty nappy's that just don't work for us, it seems pointless keeping them, it means our stash will consist of only easyfits & BG's, but at least I know we won't get leaks :( sad times


----------



## mandarhino

Which pretties don't work for you? I've had bad experience with some and good with others. Also I think 11 months is a tough age for nappies. I had loads of leaks then. Things got a bit better a couple of months later.


----------



## Thumper

Modo I hope things start getting better very soon :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

Modo :hugs: hope he's out of pain and home soon xxx


----------



## Elphaba

Yeah many of my pretties didn't work for me. Was gutted to get rid of my WNs but no point keeping them when they leaked. Even our Easyfits aren't great for us anymore - I now keep them in the same pile as my eBay cheapies for when I only want an hour or so out of a nappy (before bed or if we're going out in a while).

My Flips are my real reliables but I have also found Blueberry coveralls and Rumparooz wrap qualify as 'pretties' and work brilliantly with a Thirsties prefold.


----------



## readynwilling

:hugs: modo

My washer broke - and i have enough clean diapers for 1 whole day - (so 4 days of dirty diapers to be washed) and i don't want to use the clean ones i have until the washer is working because i don't want all my diapers to be dirty. But i have no disposables and don't want to buy any... im sure my hubby will fix the washer this weekend but maybe not till sunday - I might have to see if i can wash them at my mom's house.


----------



## jen1604

Easyfits don't really work for us either,infact we have none in the house,we swapped them for Itti's. They were fine until about 13 months but after that they leaked alllll the time. 
readynwilling I hope you manage to get your nappies washed!


----------



## princess_bump

readynwilling - hope you managed to get them washed, awful being without a washing machine xxx

I do hope pretties work for us! i must admit, i'm desperate now to find out what works and what doesn't!

but i agree, buttonnose, there is no point keeping them if they don't work, i do think that's the best thing about cloth, being about to sell them on :D


----------



## Eala

I hear you about pretties. I was gutted to part with my Bambootys, but the mediums were too small and larges too large! (And they hadn't released their onesize :grr:) I needed bombproof AIOs, and at the time there were the RNW deals on BG Organics... So I got them. Boring, but reliable. Have since discovered that GroVia AIOs are very good too, and they come in some very cute designs. But although I've bought a few, I find I'm not as bothered about things being pretty as I used to be. It's more the functionality that I'm after. Sad days :rofl:


----------



## readynwilling

I have 10 Grovia AIO's - i quite like them. And i have 12 grovia shells and 20 or so inserts. That is pretty much all i use. After i figured out proper fit with the AIO's not had a leak. Never had a leak with their AI2'S. And they have cute colours and prints.


----------



## princess_bump

Oh I've never heard of grovia... Will have to investigate :)
I think thats the thing, I'm loving pretties whilst building our stash but if the plainer ones work it is about reliability really.

Hope everyone's having a lovely weekend?

I had to share this as i you will all understand :D talking to my mum today, and we are super close so she has lotssssss to do with the girls. And she was asking on roo's cloth :D she's always respects my decision and thinks they're cute, but is from an age where spoises were new and wonderful. She was asking about stuffing and washing so i said you just stick them in the wet bag and i'll sort them. But nope, she's up for
Working on how to stuff and wash them :wohoo: so
nice to have her eager about them when I no that it isn't something she'd do herself :happydance:


----------



## readynwilling

Thats great of your mum PB!!

I told my mom last night if she wanted to see her granddaughter i was going to have to wash J's diaper at her house LOL. So all the dipes are clean, but looks like my washer is unrepairable - so i'll have to get a new one :wohoo:


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: nothing beats a new washing machine :D :yipee:


----------



## readynwilling

Found a nice he front loading machine on sale scratch &dent. Now to find the money tree to pay for it LOL


----------



## mandarhino

Good luck with the washing machine Readynwilling. 

I've had a really nice relaxing weekend. My MIL came down to assist with babysitting. We went out to dinner on Friday, then a gig, which was in our neighbourhood so it was easy to get home. Then on Saturday we went out to brunch and a movie sans M. Today we went out for dosas after my MIL left. Despite being 2, M is often ok in restaurants as long as we have enough stickers for her to amuse herself with. 

Reading this back my life clearly revolves around food.

Oh and M used the potty today so don't know if this means the start of the end of cloth nappies. We've been super slack and have not pushed the potty on her in any way. It's there if she wants it but we don't make her sit on it at certain times. Or it could be another false start. We recently got her Lulu's Loo book and I think she really relates to Lulu so maybe that had an influence.


----------



## modo

Great news Mandarhino! What gig did you see?

Good luck with the washing machine Ready and Willing!

DH should be coming home tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Thumper

Yeay Modo that's great news!

I'm about to embark on a million thousand mile journey (around 7/8 hours without baby stops) from Perth to Hereford throughout the night with a baby in the back who seems to be set on avoiding sleep at all costs. Not a journey I'm looking forward to. Luckily DH is driving! I'm hoping that I get more sleep in the car than I have the last 2 weeks altogether. 6 month growth spurt is hell...


----------



## mandarhino

Oh excellent news Modo. Really happy for you all. 

Good luck Thumper, I suspect you'll need it. But maybe the car motion will keep him sleeping. 

We saw Beruit - www.beirutband.com I'd wanted to see him for ages but either my pregnancy or early motherhood got in the way last time.


----------



## StarlitHome

Soo, ladies - any advice? 
My wee girl is almost 3 weeks old and I want to get her into cloth. I have 20 flat-fold diapers (Gerber Birdseye) and a dozen inserts for use with a diaper cover (Dappi). 
I tried putting her in a kite-fold flat diaper yesterday and she peed immediately and soaked it through. I have two pairs of nylon taffeta diaper pants (Dappi) but even though they are size small they are MILES too big for my 6lb petite miss. 
Any suggestions? Better folds? Inexpensive diaper pants? Something?


----------



## modo

mandarhino said:


> Oh excellent news Modo. Really happy for you all.
> 
> Good luck Thumper, I suspect you'll need it. But maybe the car motion will keep him sleeping.
> 
> We saw Beruit - www.beirutband.com I'd wanted to see him for ages but either my pregnancy or early motherhood got in the way last time.

Oh he is not actually from Beirut :( I got all excited :haha: I have heard stuff from the band, I just never knew there name. Was it fun?


----------



## readynwilling

Starlithome - how about a wool cover? Im sure you can one knit small enough, and they stretch pretty good that it wont be a waste? Im not sure.


----------



## mandarhino

Yes really good & worth seeing live. Support band was pants though. We were seated so that's good for me. 

Afraid I have no experience with prefolds. If you post on the main section Little Pants might be along to help. She's very good with such queries.


----------



## modo

These days any gigs I go to have to be seated :lol: The last time I was 8 months preggers and even then people were wondering why I was there :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

really want to switch to clot diapers but DH keeps on saying no :( 

as of now I bf and wear her


----------



## JellyBeann

StarlitHome said:


> Soo, ladies - any advice?
> My wee girl is almost 3 weeks old and I want to get her into cloth. I have 20 flat-fold diapers (Gerber Birdseye) and a dozen inserts for use with a diaper cover (Dappi).
> I tried putting her in a kite-fold flat diaper yesterday and she peed immediately and soaked it through. I have two pairs of nylon taffeta diaper pants (Dappi) but even though they are size small they are MILES too big for my 6lb petite miss.
> Any suggestions? Better folds? Inexpensive diaper pants? Something?

Hiya...I'm not really sure what to suggest, as I only started cloth late, and I have the opposite problem, a big boy who is too big for everything!!



LockandKey said:


> really want to switch to cloth diapers but DH keeps on saying no :(
> 
> as of now I bf and wear her

Has he really looked into it? Mine was always up for cloth, but he didn't know much about it, so he was nervous...I just bought nappies and we jumped in!


----------



## Arcanegirl

My GenY preorder arrived this morning :happydance: All my inserts etc are packed away thouhg so cant try it out :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

Arcanegirl said:


> My GenY preorder arrived this morning :happydance: All my inserts etc are packed away thouhg so cant try it out :dohh:

Fluffy post! Oh yeay! I won't be having any for ages now :( So I'm making my first nappies this week :haha:

I survived the drive down from Scotland, and Billy slept better than he has in ages. Even when we got home at 6 he came to bed with us and slept until 8.45!!! Unheard of! I think I shall drive to Scotland or back every night from now on... My parents would certainly be happy with that as it was them we were visiting ;)


----------



## jen1604

A Gen-Y arrived in the post here today too although its preloved :happydance: AG,which one did you get in the end?

LockandKey could you get some ebay cheapies or similar?When he sees how easy they are and how cheaply you've got them he may be more convinced?x


----------



## Eala

LockandKey said:


> really want to switch to clot diapers but DH keeps on saying no :(
> 
> as of now I bf and wear her

It wasn't too difficult to get my DH on board, but I suppose he wasn't really bothered either way to start with. I played up the money-saving aspect, which helped. We started with Ebay cheapies (cost-effective, decent enough nappies) to get into the swing of things and that went well. I then started buying preloved "brand" names, found ones we liked, and eventually had enough confidence to buy new :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

We got the 8 bit one, chosen by DH :D


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: For fluffy post AG, i'm only due my HL yipee:) soon, i have nothing else on order atm :(

Glad the journey back was good thumper :D Sounds like Billy did fantastically :D

We jumped in feet first with new, i said to hubby it's something i wanted to try with our older daughter, we didn't end up carrying it on (which i really regret now) but it gave us a great knowledge for this one, when we're be using cloth from birth :D i'd say grab a couple on the cheap to show him and go from there :D


----------



## Thumper

Lockandkey- buy them in patterns/colours he'd like? I got a load of cammo cheapies for DH and a couple on the colours of his footy team lol! I was lucky though, he was all set for cloth from the start, I even think it was him that first brought the subject up :)

I wanted the get the pacman but we don't get on with fitteds anymore so no need :(


----------



## modo

I just found out I'm pregnant :shock: We were not TTC or anything. Anyone I know from FB please don't mention it. 

:shock:


----------



## Eala

OMG Modo!!!! Congratulations!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Having been in a similar situation (not TTC), I totally hear you on feeling like this --> :shock:


----------



## modo

Thank you Eala :hugs: Still very shocked!


----------



## jen1604

MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D 
How far along do you think you are?x


----------



## modo

I don't know 3-4 weeks? :lol: last time I knew everything!


----------



## readynwilling

Congrats Modo!!

When i started cloth (i was still pregnant and started to buy some) i just didn't tell DH. Then when i started i only had a few and when he saw how easy it was and didn't really affect him much (i do most diapers and the laundry LOL) he seems to really not care... so i bought most of my stash after that!


----------



## lozzy21

jen1604 said:


> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x

If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:


----------



## jen1604

lozzy21 said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x
> 
> If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: Are you not broody yet Lozzy?Come on,have another one :D


----------



## modo

lozzy21 said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x
> 
> If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha:


----------



## lozzy21

jen1604 said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x
> 
> If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: Are you not broody yet Lozzy?Come on,have another one :DClick to expand...

I am the most unbroody iv ever been in my life, might be something with this little madam waking 3+ times a night and just going back to work. I think if i got pregnant now i would actually cry.


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow wow wow modo, huge congratulations :D 

:rofl: loz, i wasn't broody till maddi hit about 2 i think :lol:

started pre-washing roo's stash today! sooooo excited!! can't wait for it to finish so i hang it up :blush:


----------



## Thumper

lozzy21 said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x
> 
> If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:Click to expand...

^^^^ This!!!

I can totally understand how you feel Modo, I never planned to be pregnant lol


----------



## lozzy21

I dident plan Niamh but some times the best presents are the surprises. 

Does any one have any recipes for fruit based snacks apart from bits of fruit? Im sick of spending £1.40 on 5 little date and banana bars even if they do taste yummy.


----------



## Thumper

lozzy21 said:


> I dident plan Niamh but some times the best presents are the surprises. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh God yeah, I didn't mean anything else by that! I'm really pleased for you Modo! And if it happened again to me I know that I'd secretly be super happy and chuffed :) But maybe once he's learnt to sleep again...
> 
> The only snack I can think of is flapjack. Or really sugary yummy things.


----------



## aliss

Oh lordy I'm about to lose my top in 2nd tri. Poor girl asking about wanting to wear baby exclusively and being told newborns are too floppy for slings and that people will bump into the baby, whereas you can ram them with a pram... freakin ignorance it kills me


----------



## Thumper

That's why I tend to stay away from the other sections! occasionally I'll go into BC but more oftenthan not I'll get wound up at some of the stuff there. Might go have a nosey though and give my tuppence worth... ;)


----------



## aliss

Nothing wrong with prams or having a pram, I'm no militant babywearer, I just hate to see awful myths being spread about babywearing!!! I sent the OP a PM to come visit us here instead.


----------



## lozzy21

Iv just commented on that thread Aliss, i suppose it depends what carriers you use, some one them i think would be nothing but dangerous. I wish HV were trained about propper carriers.


----------



## Thumper

Wewere saying that excact thing at the last slingmeet. If HV told parent's about babywearing it would be so great. The amount of times they must hear about fussy babies that hate being put down.


----------



## aliss

lozzy21 said:


> Iv just commented on that thread Aliss, i suppose it depends what carriers you use, some one them i think would be nothing but dangerous. I wish HV were trained about propper carriers.

Yeah I saw a woman with an 8 week old front dangling in a Bjorn the other day (I know because I asked how old he was!!) it's really a shame that people are not exposed to the bigger wider better world of proper wearing!


----------



## lozzy21

I think its sad, they obviously want whats best for there child but if they dont know any one who baby wears they arnt going to know that they are better carriers out there. I also think HV should give advice about car seats too.


----------



## StarlitHome

aliss said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> Iv just commented on that thread Aliss, i suppose it depends what carriers you use, some one them i think would be nothing but dangerous. I wish HV were trained about propper carriers.
> 
> Yeah I saw a woman with an 8 week old front dangling in a Bjorn the other day (I know because I asked how old he was!!) it's really a shame that people are not exposed to the bigger wider better world of proper wearing!Click to expand...

:wacko:

My (almost) 3-week-old loves her Moby and I couldn't live without it, we got it when she was 4 days old and have used it every day since. 
I wish there was more babywearing education readily available for people!


----------



## modo

It's amazing how much of an opinion people have on subjects the know nothing about :dohh:


----------



## princess_bump

modo said:


> It's amazing how much of an opinion people have on subjects the know nothing about :dohh:

This! I saw the thread earlier (haven't been back though) and i don't no much about BW really (we're going for a moby this time round :happydance:) but it does make me angry when other people judge!

BW is fantastic, maddi just had a mothercare carrier, but we loved it and i knew nothing about the other opinions then, i don't no why it's not ok to BW 24/7, in fact, i think it's fantastic, baby's like to be held - the amount of times i see baby's being carried around with one arm under baby and the other pushing the pram, i always say, a sling/carrier would be sooooo much easier! Plus, i'd worry baby would be knocked out of arms!


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats Modo that's excellent news. :happydance: Wishing you a nice smooth pregnancy. 

So DH managed to lock himself out of the flat today when he went downstairs to collect my new handbag from the postie. M was inside. So he panics and goes across to the block of flats across the street to get someone to lend him a phone. He called 999 but then decided to see if she could open the door. He told her to get her stool out of the bathroom and then got her to work the latch on the lock while he worked the door handle. Hey presto and he was back in. 

Of course none of this is relayed to me at work. I get home for M to tell me about a visit from a policeman. 

It ended well anyways. 

Oh my new Thirsties owl wrap arrived and it is very cute.


----------



## lozzy21

Thumper said:


> lozzy21 said:
> 
> 
> I dident plan Niamh but some times the best presents are the surprises. QUOTE]
> 
> Oh God yeah, I didn't mean anything else by that! I'm really pleased for you Modo! And if it happened again to me I know that I'd secretly be super happy and chuffed :) But maybe once he's learnt to sleep again...
> 
> The only snack I can think of is flapjack. Or really sugary yummy things.
> 
> I make flapjack every now and then but i was wanting something more healthy more fruit and less golden syrup :rofl:Click to expand...


----------



## LockandKey

thanks ladies, I will either talk to him about it again or just go out and buy some and try it myself though, a friend of mine was telling me about a natural parenting store here, might check that out. DH is pretty convinced that washing all the cloth diapers will be just as expensive as buying the disposable. Water is expensive here, well, everything is expensive here.

Colors might work if he wasn't color blind lol :dohh:

Congrats on the pregnancy! Feels like they are suddenly popping up everywhere, I personally know 13 people who are currently expecting.


----------



## Jetters

modo said:


> I just found out I'm pregnant :shock: We were not TTC or anything. Anyone I know from FB please don't mention it.
> 
> :shock:


wow! congrats,modo.are you happy? i'mendlessly jealous, ofcourse.sorry- it seems my spacebar isnt workingproperly!


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> So DH managed to lock himself out of the flat today when he went downstairs to collect my new handbag from the postie. M was inside. So he panics and goes across to the block of flats across the street to get someone to lend him a phone. He called 999 but then decided to see if she could open the door. He told her to get her stool out of the bathroom and then got her to work the latch on the lock while he worked the door handle. Hey presto and he was back in.


oh god! i'mterrified of this happeningtome. ARGH BLODY SPACEBAR.anyway. hoe fab that she followed his instructionssowell!


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: jetters you sound pissed!
Or as my iPod would have me write
Letters you sound issued.
Bloody spellcheck.


----------



## fluffpuffin

Congrats on the unexpected bfp modo. That's great :)


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats on the BFP modo!

My baby boy is one year old today! Where the heck did the last year go?


----------



## modo

Thank you everyone. I wanted to wait another 6-12 months but I am happy that it's happened :D I'm just still surprised :lol: I don't think it's sunk in yet!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations Modo :hugs:

Yesterday was the last cloth day for us whilst we get moved and have the washing machine plugged in in the next couple of days. A kind lady gave us some eco sposies a while ago so theyre getting used for now.


----------



## princess_bump

aww modo, i can imagine you are surprised! we've been ttc all 3, but it's always still a shock when you see that bfp! which sounds mad :lol: wishing you a wonderful 8/9 months :D :hugs:

mandarhino - oh no! glad everything was ok in the end! reminds me of the time i locked maddi in the car :blush: it was early(ish) morning, on our way to swimming class, and she was only about a year! got her in her seat, as it was raining bundled the bags and car keys in to run round and get in myself, and as i've done it, the car key as actually locked itself from the central sodding locking! i was hysterical, maddi laughed :dohh: gone to grab a neighbour and luckily my mum came to the rescue with spare house keys for the spare car key! never been so panicked!

happy birthday xavier - hope you all have a lovely day :D


----------



## Eala

Manda, that sounds like an absolute nightmare! Glad it all turned out ok :hugs:

Elphaba - happy birthday to Xavier! :) Wow, I can't believe that's a whole year!


----------



## modo

Elphaba: Happy Birthday to Xavier!!!! 

Mandarhino: my sister locked her self in the house once, she was around 2-3. We had to get the police to knock the door down. Luckily your DH didn't have to do that!


----------



## JellyBeann

lozzy21 said:


> jen1604 said:
> 
> 
> MODO :hugs: Fantastic news! Congratulations.Gosh,all of us natural parenting girls are getting sprogged up recently :D
> How far along do you think you are?x
> 
> If i get pregnant now im coming after you for jinxing me :growlmad:Click to expand...


If I pregnant because of that statement, I'll be sending you chocolates haha... I NEED to be pregnant :rofl:


----------



## princess_bump

Quick questions ladies - do you separate darks and whites/lights for nappies? i've been pre-washing this week, and have separated them out, plus using colour catchers, but was wondering if i should do the very dark/bold colour one's separate from the whites/super lights once she's wearing them?


----------



## readynwilling

I never do - i just toss everything in the wash. I haven't had any problem with colours bleeding.


----------



## princess_bump

thank your readynwilling :D 

another qu - how long do you rinse for? i've been doing a long 40o cycle - about 2hours 40mins, then 3x 18mins and not sure if this is enough?

can you tell i'm nesting :lol:


----------



## Thumper

We chuck everything in together too. Then we normally do a 'extra dirty' wash with extra rinse followed by another rinse (30 mins).
Nesting is the best, I swear it's the only time on my life I've ever wanted to clean :D


----------



## readynwilling

I do a normal cold rinse (15ish mins) a normal warm wash (35ish mins). Followed by a warm wash (15mins). I think you can go WAY less!!! Also if you are just Prepping skip the extra rinses, normal warm wash with detergent, dry, repeat.


----------



## mandarhino

My cycle is cold rinse (18 min), 60 wash with extra rinse (1 hour, 26 minutes), cold rinse (18 min). I don't have to strip with this washing routine. I also throw everything in together and have never had any issues.

Readynwilling - our British washing machines generally have much, much longer washing cycles. I am amazed by the speed of my parent's Canadian front loader. Though I didn't find their machine got the nappies as clean.


----------



## Jetters

I do normal 40 wash (1hr 20) with 'extra rinse' (18m). Every 3rd or 4th wash I add an extra rinse on top of that, which is 50m. 

Neverrrrrrr had any problems with staining etc, never had to strip wash.


----------



## modo

Jetters the nappies arrived and they are gorgeous :D


----------



## lozzy21

I never got the nesting urge. If your only doing it on a cold wash then it shouldent matter what colours but i think id be tempted to wash them separately the first few times just in case.


----------



## princess_bump

Thank you ladies :D I'm on my last wash now, i think i'll just give it one rinse then :D Readynwilling, yep our washing cycle's are def. a lot longer, i think my shortest is like 1hr 30mins, plus i always spin it again :D


----------



## Thumper

Then do we get a stash pic princess? :) I did a strip wash yesterday and counted only 26 nappies in our main stash. Not nearly enough me thinks!


----------



## modo

I am thinking I should sell of some of our large nappies for more one size ones. Have loads to get rid of. Now that hubby is better it might be a good time to do it.


----------



## Thumper

Ooooooo Modo, like what? :D 
And you get to buy lots of teeny newborn cute nappies! Jealous!


----------



## modo

Of the top of my head mostly Ittis, a bambooty, a whole bunch more.


----------



## readynwilling

After we talked about washing yesterday, i was reading the manual of my new washer... and its A LOT longer than my old peice of junk. rinse spin is 30 mins and normal wash is 1hr 18min. So looks like its gonna take a lot longer now :wacko:


----------



## princess_bump

oh readynwilling! you're be like us spending the day with the washing on! though it's not much of a problem tbh when we're in :)

thumper, yep i'll pop one up, i don't think it's much different atm to the one i did on the flash your stash thread, but i'm sooo ready to add to it :lol: i have a list of to buy before she's born :blush:

sounds like a good plan modo :D buying little nappies is so lovely! the other's seem so big in comparison! xx


----------



## readynwilling

Got fluffy mail today! I bought 2 wild chiold woolies covers, and one sbish cover and the one wcw arrived :dance: It looks huge though - we shall see!


----------



## StarlitHome

I ordered a nursing necklace yesterday and got the email this morning that it is on it's way!
Can't wait for it to arrive as Molly is constantly fiddling with the neckline of what I'm wearing when nursing now!


----------



## jen1604

Ooooh Modo I'm excited for your destash ;) You need to get a pregnancy journal so I can stalk you :D x


----------



## Thumper

Modo, let us know when you decide to destash :) Now Billy is nearly all in large in sized I can get more. Don;t actually need any... and as I start making my own this week (when the bloody fabric arrives grrrr) I probably shouldn't... but I like to window shop :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Its on CNT now Thump ;) 

I sooooo want your red spotty Itti Modo,I have the same one on newborn size. But I really don't *need* it.


----------



## Thumper

Oooh the red spotty was one of our favourites, I want it in large! *runs off to CNT*


----------



## jen1604

Yes, you buy it so I don't have to! Go go go! 

x


----------



## Thumper

OMG spiderman! And all the ittis in large... Oh I want. I shouldn't have looked.


----------



## Thumper

How about you buy it Jen and I'll look after it for you :D


----------



## modo

I was thinking about starting a journal :lol: I really regretted not starting one with Bobby. 

The nappies are on here as well :) PM me if you want to make me an offer because I just want them gone!


----------



## mandarhino

Testing to see if my new avatar picture got saved. Was a bonkers picture I took today where her hat looks like it is glowing in all the shots. 

I am hating changing nappies at the moment. It generally involves a 10+ minute negotiation and she is not getting changed very frequently at the moment. It is her choice but I'm not happy about it.


----------



## modo

Oh Mandarhino I am sorry to hear that :( Bobby is totally nightmare right now with the nappy changes. He screams like I'm beating him or something and always tries to get away. I wonder what the neighbours think :dohh:


----------



## veganmum2be

argh :(

its franks birthday coming up people were asking what to get him i said just get whatever you would like.

we've been bought a box of 5 bum genius one size, but we really dont need them and dont really use them. but cos i didnt give them anything to buy i feet really bad so i couldnt tell them. 
i think i'll just sell on 3 or 4 and keep 1 or 2 just because i feel bad! i'm all out of touch with nappy selling, how much do they go for now does anyone know? still in packaging. 


x


----------



## JellyBeann

If they're still in packaging, I'd sell them for pretty much full price! I'd have them off you, but I'm a tad broke atm! Could you not ring BG and ask for a refund? They'll be able to see they are still in packaging etc?


----------



## veganmum2be

im not sure about bg giving refund, i dont have receipt so i would have doubted they would, i think i'll just have to list them here or on one of the facebook selling pages.


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies my internet is down at home atm as orange are poo so can only get on my phone as and when it let's me. Should be back online properly by wed though. Enough of that though I come with good news, check out my sig ;) period was due yesterday and I tested fri night an got a :bfp: and have had one yesterday morn an one today too. Still too nervous to do a digi yet but I will get there. Just wanted to share with you all as I think of you as friends and what ever happens I know I can talk about it with you ladies. So Please think sticky vibes for me and I'm just going to do one of these :happydance: for now x x


----------



## mandarhino

Hooray Lilena, fantastic news! Hope it is very sticky.


----------



## jen1604

YAY Lliena :) So happy for you lovely xxxxxx


----------



## modo

Yay lliena!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jen1604

How many of us are pregnant now though?! :yipee::bunny: Who will be next?


----------



## Lliena

Thanks ladies, so far I'm just sleeping lots and eating like a horse:haha:


----------



## discoclare

Congrats Lliena!


----------



## modo

jen1604 said:


> How many of us are pregnant now though?! :yipee::bunny: Who will be next?

Seriously! It's this thread :lol: it's making everyone preggo :haha:


----------



## Thumper

:argh:
Please don't joke!!! 


Congrats Lilena! Can't believe you are all getting knocked up!


----------



## veganmum2be

congrats lilena :)


----------



## Eala

Congrats Lliena :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Congrats Liliena!!! xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## Lliena

Thanks everyone! Did my digi this morning and got the magic word and 1-2 :happydance:


----------



## Elphaba

Awww fab news Liliena!!! Stick, little bean, stick!!

After 9 months of us using cloth, DH assembled his first nappy today! Xavier must have approved of how well he did as he pooed in it.


----------



## modo

Lliena :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## lozzy21

Im well pleased with my self today.:blush:

A few weeks ago i was in a coffee shop with LO in the connecta and this woman with a baby that looked about 4 months old, she must have been about my age if not a little younger starts asking about the carrier and where she can get one from as her LO hates the pram. I told her a few sites but she said she doesnt have access to the internet so the good person:haha: i am has a look on my phone and i tell her that mammas and pappas sell stretchy wraps and why they are better than the BB tipes, she surprised me slightly by knowing what a wrap was. She thanked me and said she would have a look into ordering one. 

Well i saw her today driving past while in my mams car and she was carrying LO in a cream stretchy:thumbup:


----------



## Elphaba

Great enabling, Lozzy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Fab work :D


----------



## bumpy_j

hi guys, i've got a R&R carrier on its way but at 7 months is it too old to start baby wearing and will there still be benefits to it? I didnt get on with my old carrier and have delayed it so long to buy a new one


----------



## princess_bump

Lliena- MASSIVE congratulations :happydance:

Loz - that is brilliant :D

Elphaba - [email protected] nice to hear hubby's putting them together :D

bumpy - i don't think it's too late to start carrying tbh, though i'm no expert :)


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo I have the internet back at home! Managed to get it working on big pc, still can't get the laptop to recognise the bloody router but at least I can get on now! 2 weeks without the internet and I was going insane :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

bumpy_j said:


> hi guys, i've got a R&R carrier on its way but at 7 months is it too old to start baby wearing and will there still be benefits to it? I didnt get on with my old carrier and have delayed it so long to buy a new one

As far as I know, it's kind of never too late to start baby wearing! :thumbup:


----------



## princess_bump

Glad you got it sorted Lliena :wave: how are you feeling?


----------



## Lliena

Im okay have days where I feel fine and not pregnant at all, then days like today where im so hot it makes me feel really sick and icky and all I want to do is lay down in a dark room with a giant fan. I keep going from being massively hungry to not wanting anything too. All pretty normal stuff so far :)


----------



## JellyBeann

During my first pregnancy I never got really hungry...people kept saying to me...you'll get really hungry soon and you won't be able to fill yourself up! And my belly button didn't pop! (yay) I was very often full from half a sandwich lol!


----------



## princess_bump

so glad to hear you're feeling good Lliena, i hate the hot, sick feelings, i get these all the time, def a time for the big fan! maddi just looks like me now and says 'mummy going to have a 5 minute sit in front of the fan' :blush:

jellybeann i haven't been overly hungry tbh i eat less in pregnancy because of sickness. i think it's only the last couple of days i've felt more hungry tbh than i have ever felt in any pregnancy :D


----------



## JellyBeann

princess_bump said:


> so glad to hear you're feeling good Lliena, i hate the hot, sick feelings, i get these all the time, def a time for the big fan! maddi just looks like me now and says 'mummy going to have a 5 minute sit in front of the fan' :blush:
> 
> jellybeann i haven't been overly hungry *tbh i eat less in pregnancy because of sickness*. i think it's only the last couple of days i've felt more hungry tbh than i have ever felt in any pregnancy :D


That's the worst part, isn't it?


----------



## Thumper

I was expecting to double my weight but I hardly ate when pregnant as my tummy must have shrunk to the size of a pea :( Rubbish as I love food! :D I hardly got sick either so I was all ready to much my way through loads of junk food. DH instead put on over a stone as he ate all my hardly-touched meals :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

I pretty much ate normally while pregnant. Breastfeeding afterwards was another story. So much cake to deal with sleep deprivation. 

I love Bambooty Easy Nights. I have had a leak yet and they'll definitely last until she's completely out of nappies as I've got the Extra Larges. I was finding the Bamboozles getting a bit tight as she squirms when I'm putting nappies and they're super boosted. Hooray for new nappies that have worked out well. It's been a bit hit and miss otherwise.


----------



## modo

Glad to hear the bambootys worked :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

I'm kind of hit and miss with food at the moment. I'm just not bothered about it for a couple of days and then I'll be STARVING and food will be the only thing that will stop the sickness. Weird. 

Yay for Bambooty's working for you :thumbup: We have just discovered bamboo LittleLambs with not one,not two but FOUR cotton boosters and any wrap is the best night nappy for us ever :dohh: I've spent so much money on night nappies previously when I could have just spent less than £10 on this. Atleast I know now :happydance:


----------



## modo

Glad you have found a good night nappy combo!!!


----------



## Thumper

The bambootys have been working for us too :) I really like them. Need the extra booster they sent free though.


----------



## Lliena

I tried a stretchy with a hemp booster and a little lamb bamboo booster covered with a wn fleece wrap and it works :D

Orange are still having issues with the line and our internet is therefore being well crap again :( spent 2 hrs over past few days on the phone to them and finally I think it might be being sorted now. But will take another 4-5 days so will only be online when I can do it on my phone. Boo!


----------



## modo

Lliena that really sucks :( At least they are on to the problem now.


----------



## mandarhino

Did you switch broadband providers Lilena? When we moved into this place we didn't get our connection sorted out for 6 weeks! We got a free phone line for a year though after our complaint.


----------



## Lliena

No we haven't switched they were doing work on the lines and making it better for every one apparently :rofl: 

I have been asleep most of the afternoon this heat is knocking me out! We are having a bbq in a bit looking forward to it as it means lots of meat, which I can't get enough of atm! Have even gone off cake and choc in favour of salty /meaty stuff! :o


----------



## modo

Lliena said:


> We are having a bbq in a bit looking forward to it as it means lots of meat, which I can't get enough of atm! Have even gone off cake and choc in favour of salty /meaty stuff! :o

Boy! That's how I felt last time :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Having destashed a load of nappies, I'm actually feeling quite proud that I've got my active stash to below 40 nappies for the best time in about a year. :wacko: Yes I'm having a boring evening while DH is out.


----------



## princess_bump

mandarhino that is great! glad to hear the bambooty's work, i can't wait to try ours :D

jen - yay for discovering the right night nappy! i have to say, this is the one thing i'm a little nervous about as it's unknown territory, so prepare for questions when roo is sleeping longer :haha:

def the worse thing jellybeann def the worst thing in pregnancy! Lliena i was like that with meat to start with - normally i'm not a fan at all! but now i'm craving sweet things :blush: hope your internet is sorted soon xxx


----------



## Lliena

modo said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> We are having a bbq in a bit looking forward to it as it means lots of meat, which I can't get enough of atm! Have even gone off cake and choc in favour of salty /meaty stuff! :o
> 
> Boy! That's how I felt last time :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: My MIL said that too, I would love a boy this time around but we shall wait and see, if it's a girl at least I have everything I need :D Not finding out this time around as I want a surprise :D


----------



## modo

Same here! Prob our last pregnancy so last chance to try out team yellow :)


----------



## Lliena

Yep I think this may be my last time too but am not 100 % on that :haha: I won't be having anymore for a good 5 years or so after this one though hehe! My 7 yr old asked me if I was pregnant last night so I told her the truth. Was going to wait a bit longer but she is bright and had worked it out so no point in lying to her :)


----------



## jen1604

You ladies are so patient! I will be finding out as soon as I can!


----------



## Lliena

Im so not patient in the slightest but I really want to experience the moment after they are born where I have no idea what sex it is untill James tells me at least once in my life. So might as well do it now :D


----------



## Eala

I'll be finding out - hopefully in a few weeks, if Midgelet co-operates! I need to know if I have to start buying boy stuff :rofl: Poor kid isn't getting a new nursery regardless though, if it's a boy he'll just have to put up with lilac and yellow :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Lilena on the pregnancy and Aliss too,

i hopefully finally find out in 2 wks what gender this baby is ( growth scan ) as baby didnt want to show at 20wk scan :( lol, still need to sort out at least newborn sized wraps ( got the prefolds ) for this baby though


----------



## modo

Yay Aliss congrats to you too :happydance: Something is in the air :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Aliss too??!! Wow! Congrats! 
There seriously seems to be something going on :wacko:
I feel like the only non-pregnant one!


----------



## modo

Selling more nappies if anyone is interested :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/cloth-d...ges-ittis-incl-ltd-ed-bambooty-bonnibuns.html


----------



## Eala

Aliss as well?! Fantastic! There is definitely something going on. One of the ladies at Roo's nursery is pregnant, and they were saying today that there are a whole host of parents who are expecting babies between January and April next year! Something in the water, methinks :haha:


----------



## princess_bump

i wish i was patient enough for team yellow :blush: i've always said if we have another i'd not want to no, i got to a whole 28 weeks with maddi without finding out (by choice), then i caved :blush:

hope baby cooperates this time lynnikins xx


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> Aliss too??!! Wow! Congrats!
> There seriously seems to be something going on :wacko:
> I feel like the only non-pregnant one!

I'm not preggers :cry:

Really want to be though!


----------



## LockandKey

JellyBeann said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> Aliss too??!! Wow! Congrats!
> There seriously seems to be something going on :wacko:
> I feel like the only non-pregnant one!
> 
> I'm not preggers :cry:
> 
> Really want to be though!Click to expand...

I'm not either, and not planning so for the next 5 years, so you're certainly not alone.

Congrats to you ladies that are expecting :flower:

had to share, yesterday I was at a friend's who is planning on having babies in the future, we were discussing and she said that she was going to use cloth diapers because of what I showed her and told her about them. I feel so accomplished, as if I'm spreading the good word of fluffy bums :happydance:


----------



## Elphaba

That's great your friend is going to use cloth nappies! I've not managed to convert anyone yet. 

Not pregnant here either. Whilst I'm a bit envious (I loved being pregnant and it's just exciting too!) I don't want to be pregnant at the moment. This time next year I may want to though.


----------



## Lliena

Aah I lost two stone this year as I'm overweight and had another two/three to go. And since being pregnant I have already put half a stone back on in a month!! I can't stop eating its the only thing that stops the nausea. I'm not even eating full meals either just picking throughout the day at stuff as I can't stomach lots in one go. Hope it slows down soon or I'll be back to being a heffer quick smart :(


----------



## LockandKey

right before I had DD, everyone told me "You are going to miss being pregnant," or "You will miss your bump, so enjoy it now," but 4 months PP and I haven't felt that way yet.

I will be honest here, I hated being pregnant! I hated that I was always hungry, that I was always gaining weight, that I couldn't fit into my clothes any longer, that everything was suddenly "dangerous," that I was constantly sweating, that I could barely walk and forget about bending over. The worst part was, I was constantly anxious because I couldn't see DD, I couldn't check on her other than doing fetal kick counts, I couldn't make sure she was still breathing or her heart was beating, I couldn't tell if she had all her fingers or toes before the ultrasound, now that she is here and I can check on her as often as I desire, I feel much more relaxed


----------



## Eala

I loved my first pregnancy, this one I'm having more bother with. My appetite is still utterly hopeless even now, and I'm having to push myself to eat at all (which is not good). I've actually lost weight since conceiving :dohh: I was overweight to start with, so I'm not panicking too much, but it's something I'll raise with my MW when I see her in a couple of weeks.


----------



## modo

I really didn't enjoy being pregnant last time as I had m-s till second tri and on/off in third tri. This time round I have nothing and feel totally normal (apart from stretching and bigger boobs) so I guess I'm enjoying it a lot more. It's lucky because I don't know how I would cope with Bobby otherwise. 

I lost 12kg before getting pregnant and still had another another 10kg to go so I'm trying not to gain as much weight as last time.


----------



## tannembaum

Wow can't beleive how many of us are having another LO! Congrats all!!

We were originally team yellow but the silly lady doing the scan "told" us.

She said it looks like a girl even though its legs are firmly closed......so now we have to find out for definate lol!!

We have a growth scan booked in for next THursday so hopefully we'll find out soon....if not we have another booked for Nov 10th, so we should find out before pudding is due :)


----------



## Elphaba

LockandKey said:


> right before I had DD, everyone told me "You are going to miss being pregnant," or "You will miss your bump, so enjoy it now," but 4 months PP and I haven't felt that way yet.
> 
> I will be honest here, I hated being pregnant! I hated that I was always hungry, that I was always gaining weight, that I couldn't fit into my clothes any longer, that everything was suddenly "dangerous," that I was constantly sweating, that I could barely walk and forget about bending over. The worst part was, I was constantly anxious because I couldn't see DD, I couldn't check on her other than doing fetal kick counts, I couldn't make sure she was still breathing or her heart was beating, I couldn't tell if she had all her fingers or toes before the ultrasound, now that she is here and I can check on her as often as I desire, I feel much more relaxed

I'm the opposite - I LOVED being pregnant! I did have a pretty 'easy' pregnancy though which obviously isn't guaranteed next time. Although I was a little overweight pre-pregnancy, I didn't gain any additional weight (well lost it due to nausea and then only regained the same amount in baby/fluid) and was lucky enough to escape with no stretch marks. I loved feeling the baby kicking and wriggling around. Also, as someone who has had a poor relationship with her body and food for YEARS, when I was pregnant, I loved the way I looked! I would look in the mirror and smile at my bump rather than think how fat my boobs/bum/legs etc are like I normally do.


----------



## JellyBeann

Elphaba said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> right before I had DD, everyone told me "You are going to miss being pregnant," or "You will miss your bump, so enjoy it now," but 4 months PP and I haven't felt that way yet.
> 
> I will be honest here, I hated being pregnant! I hated that I was always hungry, that I was always gaining weight, that I couldn't fit into my clothes any longer, that everything was suddenly "dangerous," that I was constantly sweating, that I could barely walk and forget about bending over. The worst part was, I was constantly anxious because I couldn't see DD, I couldn't check on her other than doing fetal kick counts, I couldn't make sure she was still breathing or her heart was beating, I couldn't tell if she had all her fingers or toes before the ultrasound, now that she is here and I can check on her as often as I desire, I feel much more relaxed
> 
> I'm the opposite - *I LOVED being pregnant*! I did have a pretty 'easy' pregnancy though which obviously isn't guaranteed next time. Although I was a little overweight pre-pregnancy, I didn't gain any additional weight (well lost it due to nausea and then only regained the same amount in baby/fluid) and was lucky enough to escape with no stretch marks. I loved feeling the baby kicking and wriggling around. Also, as someone who has had a poor relationship with her body and food for YEARS, when I was pregnant, I loved the way I looked! I would look in the mirror and smile at my bump rather than think how fat my boobs/bum/legs etc are like I normally do.Click to expand...

Me too! If I could part with the babies afterwards, I'd be a surrogate pretty much constantly!! But I'd be too attached to them, and I'd run away with them to Mexico or somewhere!


----------



## Lliena

Last time with Avalon I too lost weight while pregnant and was same at the end as when I started. I put on 2 stone in the first few months after she was born though. And that made me join sw in jan this year to lose it, which I did! So whatever happens in this pregnancy I know I can lose it again but I'd prefer not to have to go back to step one if that makes sense? :)


----------



## Eala

Makes perfect sense! I lost 3 stone after having Roo, then kinda plateau'd a bit :blush: I'm hoping that running around after a toddler and having a newborn will help lose whatever weight I do eventually put on :blush:

Elphaba - I felt the same as you when I was pregnant with Roo :) I honestly felt attractive for the first time in a very long time. It was great. I'm looking forward to that happening again, at the moment I just feel podgy, pale, tired and crap :rofl:


----------



## Elphaba

Aww, am sure you look fab, Eala. I would imagine it's harder second time round though when you have a toddler to look after too.


----------



## readynwilling

I loved being pregnant. I never had any yucky symptoms, i did put on 60lbs, i even walked 4 miles (to promote labour) the day J was born (it obviously worked). I was never uncomfortable or anything. I never understood all the ladies who said they couldn't bend over to shave their legs, cause i never had a problem. I only had sleeping issues start about 38 weeks, so it wasn't bad. I wish i preggo now.


----------



## mandarhino

Ugh this has been the week from hell at work. I should be editing a report tonight but I just can't face it. Will need to do it tomorrow morning despite it being my day off. My brain is too fried tonight. Due to various events blowing up, all my work I intended to do this week didn't get done. :brat:

Off to drink beer and watch Spooks. I am also another not pregnant person on this thread so I can drink:drunk:. I think I need to change my job for the sake of my sanity so I can't even hassle DH about whether to have another.


----------



## princess_bump

mandarhino - hope your evening was better and today is even better for you :hugs:

i do love being pregnant, but i wasn't in a desperate hurry after we had maddi and i would say i was only broody after she was 2 really. i'm loving this pregnancy, but i'm so worried about her that i shall just be glad when she's here :dohh:

quick qu - do you pre-wash your wet bags before use?


----------



## mandarhino

thanks princessbump. Sadly my daughter got up at 545am so I am a tad frazzled still. My house is a tip and I have not yet gathered the energy to clean it. However, I'm meeting modo and Bobby later this afternoon so at least there's something to cheer me up.

I never prewash wetbags. They're ready to go.


----------



## modo

Yay can't wait! Bobby will be full of beans and will need to be unleashed on some toys ASAP :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Oh man I can't stop eating, I'm like a human dustbin :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Aww Manda, I hope you had a lovely afternoon with Modo and Bobby :hugs:

I met my Mum today and we did a combined shop at Sainsbugs to make sure we got the 10p off per litre of fuel voucher. It was lovely to see her, but I'm shattered now. Think I'll have an early night tonight - gosh, so rock and roll :haha:


----------



## modo

Eala my life is about as exciting :dohh:

Had a great time with mandarino and her LO :mrgreen:


----------



## mandarhino

Me too! M fell asleep in the pram during her ride home across the park. Cue meltdown when we got home. Still it was pretty short.


----------



## modo

Bobby fell asleep without me in the room tonight :happydance: Plus traffic gods/devils were on our side and we got home at 6.30pm!

Glad the meltdown was short!


----------



## JellyBeann

I need to be prepared guys! I'm going to the ILs tonight...need a clear co-sleeping argument, and an extended BF too, although, think I have the EBF one sorted...



> SOURCE: THE WHO
> 
> Exclusive breastfeeding is recommended up to 6 months of age, with continued breastfeeding along with appropriate complementary foods up to two years of age or beyond.


----------



## StarlitHome

Co-sleeping means both mama and baby get a good night's sleep, as when baby wakes up to eat mama doesn't have to get out of bed - which means mama is able to get back to sleep quicker. It also promotes family bonding.


----------



## PinkyPonk

anyone ele on ittis facebook they are doing a free giveaway atm i just won a carnial wetbag :D


----------



## modo

Couldn't figure out how people were winning :lol:


----------



## princess_bump

:wohoo: PinkyPonk :D it was just random modo :D couldn't believe how much they gave away! really fantastic i thought :D


----------



## mommy43

hi :waves: havent been on for a while how is everyone what have i missed been having a bit of a battle with my cloth over last few weeks but i think im in love with it again now:)


----------



## LockandKey

I haven't been on for a while either, I run around so much, and most of you are on while I'm sleeping so I end up missing out on all the conversations :wacko:

I've tried co sleeping with DD but she moves around so so much in her sleep, she will roll over to her side, and most often when I check on her, she has done a complete 180 from her original position. I'm such a light sleeper that every time she kicks I would wake up and probably get no sleep at all.

Anyway DH has been bugging me to let him and his friend watch a movie that I detest, he said he would give me more money for cloth diapers if I agreed, and I did :dohh: do I have a problem or what?


----------



## readynwilling

LOL Lockandkey - theres lots i would do for permission to drop some more $$ on cloth


----------



## Arcanegirl

lol, id certainly take the money aswell!

Ive just realised I havent worn Alex for a couple of months now, I think thats babywearing done for us now :( He's so heavy now and its been easier for us to use the buggy on long outings or let him walk.


----------



## LockandKey

Arcanegirl said:


> lol, id certainly take the money aswell!
> 
> Ive just realised I havent worn Alex for a couple of months now, I think thats babywearing done for us now :( He's so heavy now and its been easier for us to use the buggy on long outings or let him walk.

I wore DD today, but she is getting quite heavy as well, only 15lbs but my back was so sore after just 15 mins. I'm such a wimp, but I think it's time to switch to a new carry


----------



## princess_bump

Oh AG :( it's hard when they get so heavy, but think how long you've carried him for! Utterly amazing lovely :hugs:

We never co-slept with maddi either when she was a baby, she was always happy in her basket if I'm honest. I love having her in with us now though! But sometimes she asks to go back to her own bed :blush:


----------



## jen1604

PinkyPonk said:


> anyone ele on ittis facebook they are doing a free giveaway atm i just won a carnial wetbag :D

I was wondering if anyone from here won anything but didn't recognise any names-well done :D

It's so COLD-winter can go away :growlmad:


----------



## JellyBeann

Yep...freezing, me and LO are in our jammies today!


----------



## princess_bump

it actually seems quite warm here today, i like the winter and the cold :blush: sorry ladies!

yep i was looking for names i recognised on the itti fb give-away but didn't see any.


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies :)

My internet is STILL not working properly :( Orange have had a mouthful today!

I went for an early scan today as have had some spotting and pains the past few days and was fearing the worst, but everything looks ok! Saw the heartbeat and had a little weep, my hormones are all over the place atm. The sonographer was lovely and even gave me a little picture of my "blob" :D


----------



## LockandKey

I actually miss the winter. Hawaii is nice, but there's no season change, I miss the autumn and the leaves changing the most. I loved having my birthday in September, but now its just green and summer like heat all year round. It's boring after a couple of years :/


----------



## discoclare

LockandKey said:


> I actually miss the winter. Hawaii is nice, but there's no season change, I miss the autumn and the leaves changing the most. I loved having my birthday in September, but now its just green and summer like heat all year round. It's boring after a couple of years :/

Where are you in Hawaii?

I prefer heat to cold but wouldn't like to live somewhere where I had to apply sunscreen all year! (though I do wear moisturiser with high SPF on my face even in winter to stop the wrinkleys coming!).


----------



## LockandKey

I'm on the island of Oahu, in a town called Kailua


----------



## discoclare

Oooh I googled, pretty beach! I've been to Hawaii once, when I was 18, but to Maui. My Oh would like to go but it's a pretty long flight from the UK and I have a big list of other places I want to visit too!


----------



## mommy43

lliena i havent been on here for while congratulations :)


----------



## Thumper

I wanna go to Hawaii :(
But I do love autumn and the smell of rain and wearing baggy jumpers :)


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> I'm on the island of Oahu, in a town called Kailua

AAAAH!!!! you're on Oahu?? :happydance:
Me too! You're the first person I've "met" here who's local to me!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm in Kalihi.


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> I actually miss the winter. Hawaii is nice, but there's no season change, I miss the autumn and the leaves changing the most. I loved having my birthday in September, but now its just green and summer like heat all year round. It's boring after a couple of years :/

Also I know what you mean. I would like a crisp feeling in the air and to layer some clothes :haha:


----------



## LockandKey

AAAHHHH that's so awesome, I didn't I'd be close to anyone here until I moved back onto the mainland. You military?


----------



## Lliena

my pregnancy journal

Feel free to stalk me ladies :D


----------



## Thumper

Stalked ;)
I went to my first baby group today, a breast feeding support group. I'd been putting it off for ages (6months lol) but went for it today as I had nothing on and I met 2 other cloth mums! Whooo! It was very exciting. Other sling addicts too. Wish I'd gone earlier now :dohh:


----------



## modo

What happened to the forum? Make over?


----------



## Thumper

Argh! I don't like it. Change confuses me! And what the hell is 'momtastic'!?


----------



## Thumper

I smell sponsorship...


----------



## Lliena

It changed for me then has gone back to normal again now!


----------



## modo

Back to normal!


----------



## Eala

I think it's just a sign of things to come, sadly. Though perhaps the... vociferous... response will encourage a slightly less "in your face" look when it changes again.


----------



## Lliena

aah no go back to the old version!


----------



## mandarhino

Hmm wtf? I presume there has been an American injection of cash given the new Momtastics logo? Would be Mumtastics if British.


----------



## Lliena

Yeah def an American sponsor! Oh well better get used to the new look I guess!


----------



## JellyBeann

TOO SLOW!! Lol, I really don't like it! I want the old BnB back! (sadface)

Anyone want to buy my copy of the no cry sleep solution? £6?


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> AAAHHHH that's so awesome, I didn't I'd be close to anyone here until I moved back onto the mainland. You military?

Not military, no, my DH was born and raised here so I moved here when we got married :thumbup: He's a teacher :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

Ok so I can't even click on things because the bloody ads are in the way. This needed more testing before it went live. Grrr.


----------



## Elphaba

Rubbish isn't it. And it keeps crashing every time I try to reply.


----------



## JellyBeann

the ads are my no no...and the slowness...why is it so slowwww!! I could have read, replied and the same to three more threads in the time it takes me to do it once now!


----------



## Thumper

I vote no ads too :growlmad:


----------



## veganmum2be

i hate it too!


----------



## StarlitHome

Elphaba said:


> Rubbish isn't it. And it keeps crashing every time I try to reply.

The first few times I tried to reply to threads this morning, same thing.

Get the Ads Off!!!!!


----------



## LockandKey

much too slow :(


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> much too slow :(

NOt sure if you saw my previous post because it's on the other page now, but no I'm not military - my DH was born here and lived here his whole life so I moved here when we got married :thumbup:

I really miss my family though.


----------



## LockandKey

StarlitHome said:


> LockandKey said:
> 
> 
> much too slow :(
> 
> NOt sure if you saw my previous post because it's on the other page now, but no I'm not military - my DH was born here and lived here his whole life so I moved here when we got married :thumbup:
> 
> I really miss my family though.Click to expand...

Sorry, I hadn't seen it, I tried looking for it, but my patience ran out when the site was taking forever to load and I had a baby screaming at me.

I know how hard it is being away from everyone though, and how expensive it is to fly back home and see everyone. DH and I are both from NY originally, and if we are lucky we get to see family about twice a year. It's especially hard being so isolated with a new baby :(


----------



## Thumper

I've got the mobile skin on for my iPod but not convinced... In about a week we'll all have forgotten I dare say.
On a positive not I got a lie in til 6.30 this morning with 2 wake ups between 7pm and 6.30 :D things are looking up.


----------



## LockandKey

I got super lucky this morning, DD slept in till 10am :shock:


----------



## Thumper

10!!??!! Wow. I'll be lucky if he naps til then :s


----------



## LockandKey

Apparently such luxuries don't come without a price. Its nearly 1am and DD is refusing to go to sleep :(


----------



## mandarhino

Place is still looking momtastic I see. Bah. 

Anyone with the Lakeland electric drying rack - do you dry PUL nappies on it? Was thinking of drying my Tutto outers on it tonight and have them sitting on top of the inserts so they're not touching the rack.


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> Apparently such luxuries don't come without a price. Its nearly 1am and DD is refusing to go to sleep :(

Hope you got some sleep!!


----------



## modo

Some really great offers on Baba me

https://www.babame.com/s.nl?sc=5&category=44351&fromsla=T&whence=


----------



## mandarhino

It is an amazing bargain. Too bad I don't like the prints and I've gone off pockets. Oh well maybe tomorrow. 

Hope you get some sleep Lockandkey. This week has not been good for me either.


----------



## Thumper

Makes me want to buy another Ergo... :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

mandarhino said:


> Place is still looking momtastic I see. Bah.
> 
> Anyone with the Lakeland electric drying rack - do you dry PUL nappies on it? Was thinking of drying my Tutto outers on it tonight and have them sitting on top of the inserts so they're not touching the rack.

I do, and do jsut as you said just not direct on the bars.


----------



## Eala

I dry nappies on the airer and if I've room to have outers directly on the bars, I do so :shrug: Hasn't caused me any issues with any nappies and I've been doing so for well over a year :)


----------



## lynnikins

really got to get back into cloth if i dont then poor EJ will be in sposies till after this baby is born and we are settled back into routine, i havent had a nappy load through the new washing machine


----------



## readynwilling

when i got my new washer i was so excited to do my first load of diapers LOL doesn't take much to excite me.


----------



## LockandKey

readynwilling said:


> when i got my new washer i was so excited to do my first load of diapers LOL doesn't take much to excite me.

I know what you mean, I am the same way. A friend of mine recently got a new washer that sings to her when the load is done, I am so jealous :blush:

Speaking of exciting things, I'm about to upgrade from a SAHM to a WAHM, I just bought $100 worth of beads so that I can start making and selling nursing necklaces. Not sure what to expect, but I hope it gets my somewhere, at least enough to pay back my husband the money he lent me for the beads, oh and all those addictive custom cloth diapers


----------



## Thumper

I finally started making my first nappy today :) grumpy bum Billy had someone else to amuse him so I escaped to my sewing machine. Hopefully will have photos of the finishe article tomorrow... Unless it all goes horribly wrong. Not following a pattern but making it up so we'll see if the prototype is any good.


----------



## LockandKey

yay photos of things made with love. I will post some too, hardest part now is waiting for the beads to come in the mail :coffee:


----------



## mandarhino

That's great Thumper. Hope it turns out. Good luck with the new business locknkey.

I accepted a while ago that I am not remotely crafty. Luckily my mother is, so I get homemade items off her. 

Trying to figure out what to do today. M has expressed a desire to have 'lunch in a restaurant'. And we also need to get party supplies for DH's birthday party on Sunday.


----------



## LockandKey

good luck with the party mandarhino, I've never been a good party planner :wacko:

oh, haha, after much research I've added yet another thing to my new business plan, chainmail jewelry! Can I do it? Dunno, but I love the way it looks and will try my darnedest. Wish me luck :dance:


----------



## Thumper

I avoid planning parties too. That's also why we had the smallest wedding ever, so I didn't have to plan anything :dohh:
Chainmail jewellery sounds lush :)
Nappy going well so far, will be even better once Billy let's me sneak away while he naps ;)


----------



## mandarhino

I know I hate entertaining. He also invited 20 people! He didn't add up the numbers until he'd already sent out invitations. I have no idea whether everyone will fit in our house. And then there's the stress of preparing lunch for 20 people. Aargh.


----------



## Thumper

Lunch for 20 people would actually be fun ;) I love cooking for people, but not having them round my house. If I'm cooking then the house will be more of a tip than it useually is, and the kitchen a bombsite!

Good news- I made my first nappy! :happydance: I'm very proud! And it's sooo much easier than I thought. It is a *little* large... but Billy can grow into it :rofl: and it is only the prototype. Unfortunatley DH has taken Billy for the afternoon so I could get on and make it so I haven't got a bum to try it on :( I am going to make another (smaller) one instead. The only suitable cheap material I have though is red crushed velvet :rofl: I don't want to risk wasting anything else!


----------



## modo

Preggo ladies baba me have an offer on newborn nappies!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks hun got some :D


----------



## vaniilla

I've not been here in too long! we're 99% sure now we'll be homeschooling :happydance: 

how did you make the nappy? I'd love to be able to do something like that :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Did somebody put something in the water? :haha:


----------



## readynwilling

wow - lots of the admin/mods are preggo - maybe thats how it spreads LOL


----------



## Thumper

vaniilla said:


> I've not been here in too long! we're 99% sure now we'll be homeschooling :happydance:
> 
> how did you make the nappy? I'd love to be able to do something like that :flower:

I just made it up! There are loads if free patterns online though but I wanted to make my own. Which is how one of then makes him look like Ursuline be working at stringfellows :rofl: it's a little skimpy :haha: the other is great though but big :) back to the drawing board...


----------



## modo

Preggo is spreading!!! I think it's this thread :haha:

Congrats AG :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I've not been here in too long! we're 99% sure now we'll be homeschooling :happydance:
> 
> how did you make the nappy? I'd love to be able to do something like that :flower:
> 
> I just made it up! There are loads if free patterns online though but I wanted to make my own. Which is how one of then makes him look like Ursuline be working at stringfellows :rofl: it's a little skimpy :haha: the other is great though but big :) back to the drawing board...Click to expand...

:rofl: you have to post a photo of it! 

send some of your spare baby dust over here!


----------



## jen1604

Congrats AG! xxxxxxx


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats AG!


----------



## discoclare

Congrats AG!


----------



## Lliena

Todays breakfast consists of tesco chocolate brownie milk and salt+vinegar crisps. Man I love being pregnant sometimes :)


----------



## princess_bump

:cloud9::yipee: HUGE congratulations ag :D 

sounds good Lliena :D


----------



## lynnikins

so no rufflebum's for me :( im having another boy lol so gotta hunt down a cute boy nappy for this baby


----------



## Thumper

Oh wow congrats on team blue. boy's nappies can be cool, but I would love to buy Billy rufflebums too. Maybe if I make him one with cars on..... ;)

Oooh you can buy the new boyish ittis :)


----------



## modo

I agree with Thumper the new ittis are really nice :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol ittis didnt suit EJ hes such a big kid and always has been i might have to pick up one preloved to see if it will work on bubs but i dont hold much hope lol


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations on the upcoming boy. Maybe try a Tutto? They have more flexibility with sizing. I love them. 

M is soooo full of cold today. Red eyes, runny nose the lot.


----------



## modo

Poor M :( Hope she feels better soon :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Aww poor M :( I hope she bounces back quickly.


----------



## Lliena

Hope M is feeling better soon.

My eyes were bigger than my belly where my Dominos takeaway was concerned :haha: I have managed 3 slices of pizza and some potato wedges. Oh well more to eat tomorrow :D


----------



## mandarhino

I adore pizza. We have an amazing place in the market near us but it is always rammed. 

Have just bought a pair of winter boats for £36. That seems a bargain. Was these ones
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rocket-Dog...=sr_1_2?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1318965975&sr=1-2

Hope they're ok. Though as long as they're warm I'll be happy. I figure I need something really warm to wear to the park in the winter.


----------



## Lliena

Ooh they look nice :D


----------



## Thumper

I have some like that only mine are a patterned wooly style :) they are super warm and have already survived one winter of heavy use.


----------



## wannabewillow

mandarhino said:


> I adore pizza. We have an amazing place in the market near us but it is always rammed.
> 
> Have just bought a pair of winter boats for £36. That seems a bargain. Was these ones
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Rocket-Dog...=sr_1_2?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1318965975&sr=1-2
> 
> Hope they're ok. Though as long as they're warm I'll be happy. I figure I need something really warm to wear to the park in the winter.

I've got the kids version of these as I'm only a size 2. They're fab! I have to replace them though because, at 3 years old, they're finally letting in water. They're not the best at gripping in the ice though. Just be sure you can fit some thick socks underneath, this is meant to be another hard winter!


----------



## modo

Now I want pizza! Ar 5.30am as well :haha:


----------



## jen1604

I have those boots Manda, 2 pairs of them.

Mine are wrecked now but I loved them :thumbup:

I am seriously failing at dragging myself on here lately,since the whole new layout fiasco I've been kind of put of. Need to make myself come on and get involved with threads more again!!!


----------



## Lliena

Modo you can have my leftovers? :haha: 
Jen I think it takes time to get used to change but I don't think its that bad, it loads on my blackberry a million times easier now :)


----------



## vaniilla

I really need some new winter shoes!!! since having lo I've gone up a shoe size :dohh: 

I would love some pizza too! or anything warm, its pretty chilly today but I don't want to put the heating on all day :(


----------



## Eala

I still have my winter boots from last year (and for what they cost me, I expect to have them for the next 9 years :rofl:) but I did get treated to a pair of metallic green Hunter wellies for my birthday :dance: They are so pretty, and I like having the option of totally waterproof for those days you get where you expect to see Noah sailing past any moment...

I looked at those Rocket Dog ones last year (as I like Rocket Dog in general!) but got lured into a pair of Koolaburras instead :dohh:

Can I just say that I object to the weather today? It's freezing (which I don't mind so much), but it's been gloriously sunny all morning. Now, just as my washing machine is finishing its load of nappies, the sun has gone in and it's all cloudy. I demand the sun back!!!! :brat:


----------



## vaniilla

thanks for reminding me! *off to go put laundry out*

I really like rocket dog :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Suns out still here, but my bay window is alot hotter than outside!


----------



## Elphaba

The sun's still out here, Modo - but probably too far for you to come and hang your washing!

I love Rocket Dog too. As I'm vegetarian, I try to avoid leather shoes. That tends to leave me with either the specialist veggie shops where the shoes are often a bit ugly (not always) or cheapie shoes from high street shops which are often uncomfy and/or fall apart quickly. Rocket Dog stuff seems to be good quality and comfy and they do a good range of non-leather stuff as well as the leather ones. These are the boots I'm living in at the moment https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002IRI...de=asn&creative=22218&creativeASIN=B002IRIGXQ


----------



## Eala

Ooh Elphaba they are very nice :)

I did actually get my nappies out on the line - the sun returned 5 mins after my post :rofl: I don't think they'll get very dry (it's too cold), but I'm happy that they are getting the sun, and getting aired a bit.


----------



## vaniilla

well its just started raining! oh well the rain can soften the clothes up :haha:


----------



## modo

Blargghh still feel crappy today :sick: I can't wait to get over this bug :dohh:


----------



## LockandKey

Lately its been hard for me to keep up appearances, and I know I shouldn't be overly worried about my looks, but I don't want to turn frumpy when I used to put some effort into my own image....I can't remember the last time I did my hair or make up, it kind of makes me sad :(


----------



## StarlitHome

LockandKey said:


> Lately its been hard for me to keep up appearances, and I know I shouldn't be overly worried about my looks, but I don't want to turn frumpy when I used to put some effort into my own image....I can't remember the last time I did my hair or make up, it kind of makes me sad :(

I need a haircut and some new clothes in the _worst_ way... I keep forgetting to tell DH though! I finally remembered to tell him that I want some new clothes so hopefully I'll get some soon (maybe tonight...)...


----------



## Thumper

Hope you're feeling better modo, maybe it's a bug I have too. I got so scared yesterday after feeling so sick and tired that I took a test! Fortunately it was a BFN. maybe there's a bug about. Def better that pregnancy for me right now :D I was ready to blame all you lot it it was positive :haha:
More good news my nappy making is a success :) I was ready to take a photo when he gave it the poo of approval :dohh: serves me right for putting it on him when I knew a poo wasn't far off. Making more today and I will be able to do them with snaps in a fortnight too :happydance:


----------



## modo

Thumper hope you feel better soon hon :hugs: I can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## princess_bump

Aww massive congratulations Lynn on your 3rd blue bump :D have you found any gorgeous boy nappies yet? i loved the baby blue CT's when we didn't no what colour bump was, though it would be fine on our girlie too, i just do like pink :blush::lol:

Modo, thumper :hugs: hope your both feeling better soon :hugs: i must admit i've had the constant ms now, same as with maddi so kinda used to it! :lol:

:dance: looking forward to seeing them thumper :D

i just had a thought... was looking at getting more itti's, do you think i'd be better with more smalls or tutto's?


----------



## Lliena

I'd go for tuttos as you can use them on both babies and the hip snaps are great on small babies :D


----------



## Eala

Don't know how many others are fans of the Bambino Mio flushable liners, but thought I'd mention that Kiddicare sell them for cheaper than Boots :thumbup: They have various multi-buy offers, but I got 6 packs for £24.49, with free next day courier delivery. That works out at £1 cheaper per pack than Boots, not to mention that you have to now spend £20 in Boots to get free delivery to the store of your choice (which I think is extremely sharkish practice!) :grr:


----------



## Thumper

princess_bump said:


> Aww massive congratulations Lynn on your 3rd blue bump :D have you found any gorgeous boy nappies yet? i loved the baby blue CT's when we didn't no what colour bump was, though it would be fine on our girlie too, i just do like pink :blush::lol:
> 
> Modo, thumper :hugs: hope your both feeling better soon :hugs: i must admit i've had the constant ms now, same as with maddi so kinda used to it! :lol:
> 
> :dance: looking forward to seeing them thumper :D
> 
> i just had a thought... was looking at getting more itti's, do you think i'd be better with more smalls or tutto's?

I didn't got on with Tuttos but have always loved D'Lish, even when Billy was teeny. They looked so gorgeous :cloud9:

Pics up of his new nappy :) Obviously comfy as he's asleep in it. Stupidly put it on at poo o'clock again in my excitment :dohh: Hope it holds up...


----------



## princess_bump

Oh eala that is really cheeky of boots :( I often order things to store!

Thank you for the tutto/D'lish advice; I have a few smalls but only one tutto so think I'll grab another of these, and maybe some more smalls :shh: he he!

Of too look at piccies thumper, bet they're fab :)


----------



## Thumper

Well DH has taken Billy off to do the shopping so I *should* be using the time constructively to do my dutiful housewifey duties, instead I'm sat with the laptop, biccies and a mug of hot chocolate :D TV remote at the standby. Officially I'm on holiday at work :rofl: as my maternity is now up, so I am going to act like it! Feet up for a change. I rarely get a chance to relax without a baby about. It's lush!
Just a shame that next month they'll be no pay of any sort :( I don't really have an excuse to buy nappies now either as DH has seen that I can make them :dohh: I need to get some funky designs sorted and then try and punt them.


----------



## princess_bump

Enjoy your feet up time hon, us mummy's deserve it :) xx


----------



## JellyBeann

My mum is awesome! She's just been round and we ordered a new washing machine for me as an early Christmas present!! I am really excited...sad I know, but my washing machine is utter crap lol!!


----------



## Lliena

Aw that's nice JellyBean. :D

Im currently loving my husband he has been a star today coming home from work early cos I feel crap and letting me sleep. and now he has gone to tesco to find me some boiled sweets as I feel like they are the only thing that's gonna help at the min.


----------



## princess_bump

awww jellybeann what a lovely mum you have :) i have to admit, my current washing machine and tumble drier were both brought for us by my parents when our last broke :) good old mum eh!

aww Lliena, what a lovely hubby you have, i too feel lucky with mine, he's so sweet and helpful always, but particularly now, and he does work such a long week bless his heart!

i went for a tutto in Turquoise in the end from babi pur as they have them on offer, i can't decide on the colours i want next :blush: i do love the rainbow, but i love girlie :blush:


----------



## lozzy21

I tripped with LO in the sling yesterday :cry: we spent 6 hours in hospital while they observed her because she banged her head.


----------



## Thumper

Oh Lozzy that's awful :( is she all ok now though?


----------



## JellyBeann

Yeah my mum is aces! Our tumble dryer was given to us by an old work friend, so that was lovely!

Lozzy...that's awful, are you both okay though? :hugs: :flower:


----------



## princess_bump

oh loz, hope your both ok :hugs: xx


----------



## lozzy21

She's fine, just a few little bruises on her cheek, my knee is grazed and bruised but it could have been worse


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: so glad darling :hugs: xx


----------



## readynwilling

oh thats scary Lozzy! im always terrified of tripping and falling with J - in a carrier or just in my arms... accidents happen.


----------



## Lliena

Glad you are both ok Lozzy :)

I have just ordered some sweets from the americansweets.co.uk -yum!! :D


----------



## mandarhino

Glad you're both ok Lozzy. 

Went to see a friend's new baby today. Feeling quite broody now, which is annoying.


----------



## Elphaba

Glad you and Niamh are ok, Loz - must have shaken you up!


----------



## vaniilla

lozzy21 said:


> She's fine, just a few little bruises on her cheek, my knee is grazed and bruised but it could have been worse

glad to hear you're okay :hugs:



I'm lying on the sofa with my duvet and some chocolate eclairs! I've got really bad period cramps and I can't wait for it get here and go so we can get on with ttc! :sleep:


----------



## JellyBeann

Argh...what the buggery is wrong with picking your child up when he is crying?? FGS...

And the same at night...

family down today...and they were banging on about Ollie not sleeping at night!


----------



## mandarhino

Just get used to saying 'hhmmm' and changing the subject when they try and talk about it. 

Having a run of bad sleep due to madam's ongoing cold and now mega rash from the runs. Poor thing. She was pretty miserable when she got out of the bath today.


----------



## StarlitHome

Fluffy bum!!! (finally)
https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lthsf3Ygo31qfqidwo1_250.jpg
Had to wait what felt like _ages_ for Boo to be big enough to fit the (small) diapers :haha:
She's also sporting a gorgeous amber necklace these days :thumbup: I noticed the other day that she was drooling like crazy and chomping on anything that got in her mouth (reminding me of my brothers when they were teething) so I popped the necklace on and no more drool! She's still chomping, so I'm thinking teething is around the corner here :winkwink:
https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lthsf3Ygo31qfqidwo2_250.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> Argh...what the buggery is wrong with picking your child up when he is crying?? FGS...
> 
> And the same at night...
> 
> family down today...and they were banging on about Ollie not sleeping at night!

thats family for you, I agree with pp just change the subject and hopefully they'll get the hint!



mandarhino said:


> Just get used to saying 'hhmmm' and changing the subject when they try and talk about it.
> 
> Having a run of bad sleep due to madam's ongoing cold and now mega rash from the runs. Poor thing. She was pretty miserable when she got out of the bath today.

:hugs: I hope she gets better soon, we're having bad nappy rash too atm and he's doing number 2's in the night all of a sudden which is making it worse and waking him up :nope:



StarlitHome said:


> Fluffy bum!!! (finally)
> https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lthsf3Ygo31qfqidwo1_250.jpg
> Had to wait what felt like _ages_ for Boo to be big enough to fit the (small) diapers :haha:
> She's also sporting a gorgeous amber necklace these days :thumbup: I noticed the other day that she was drooling like crazy and chomping on anything that got in her mouth (reminding me of my brothers when they were teething) so I popped the necklace on and no more drool! She's still chomping, so I'm thinking teething is around the corner here :winkwink:
> https://26.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lthsf3Ygo31qfqidwo2_250.jpg

she's so adorable in fluff! :cloud9:


----------



## StarlitHome

vaniilla said:


> StarlitHome said:
> 
> 
> Fluffy bum!!! (finally)
> https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lthsf3Ygo31qfqidwo1_250.jpg
> Had to wait what felt like _ages_ for Boo to be big enough to fit the (small) diapers :haha:
> 
> she's so adorable in fluff! :cloud9:Click to expand...

Thanks! 
We're using dappi diapers... anyone else used them?


----------



## lynnikins

ive not used them myself,

anyone got newborn/small wraps they want to sell?


----------



## Thumper

I've got some Lynnikins, I've been meaning to put them for sale but just CBA. I've even taken pics. Smalls in cotton bottoms, motherease Rikki (I think) and a LL. I guess I was holding on to them in the hope that DH might not go the the 'vets' and we could have another happy accident *sigh* Not much chance though.


----------



## princess_bump

awww StarlitHome, so adorable :D


----------



## vaniilla

I have a few small motherease wraps that I wouldn't mind giving away

edit* just took some photos of them :) I have 3 of each, no stains, washed in non bio, non smoker home etc :haha:

I only want the postage covered, have no idea how much it would be but can't imagine it being much :flower:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0110.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 3









IMG_0108.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## modo

Lozzy sorry for the late comment but glad you are both ok :hugs: that's sounded scary :(

Lliena: upon reading your post I ordered some candy for myself :happydance: will grudgingly offer some to the trickotreaters on Halloween as well (that's how I justified it to myself!) 

Mandarhino: hope M is feeling better :hugs: that sounds painful :(


----------



## lynnikins

thanks girls. Vaniila if you can find out the postage and let me knowand Thumper if you want to PM me and let me know how much you want


----------



## vaniilla

lynnikins said:


> thanks girls. Vaniila if you can find out the postage and let me knowand Thumper if you want to PM me and let me know how much you want

just looked on the post office website and its a pretty small fee so I won't worry about it, I can send them if you like :flower:


----------



## Lliena

modo said:


> Lozzy sorry for the late comment but glad you are both ok :hugs: that's sounded scary :(
> 
> Lliena: upon reading your post I ordered some candy for myself :happydance: will grudgingly offer some to the trickotreaters on Halloween as well (that's how I justified it to myself!)
> 
> Mandarhino: hope M is feeling better :hugs: that sounds painful :(

Ooh what did you get? I have ordered air heads taffy, cheetos, oreo cakes, lifesavers, some liquorice things and other bits too :D


----------



## modo

I got mostly nerds :haha: and a pack of poptarts!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girlies, my new machine is here...it's all shiny and new, it has a baby and toddler wash option, it's under synthetics, runs for 140 minutes at 50* ... would that be the best one to run nappies under do you think?


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> Hiya girlies, my new machine is here...it's all shiny and new, it has a baby and toddler wash option, it's under synthetics, runs for 140 minutes at 50* ... would that be the best one to run nappies under do you think?

50 is a little high, I'd say give it a try on that and then on a normal wash and seeing if there is a difference :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

Might use the eco wash then, it's 109 minutes on 40* Or, a curtain wash... 147 mins on 40* I'll try eco first and see how it does!


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> Might use the eco wash then, it's 109 minutes on 40* Or, a curtain wash... 147 mins on 40* I'll try eco first and see how it does!

we need a new washing machine so let us know how your one goes :flower:


----------



## Thumper

Why would they have a curtain wash?! Random! Can't say I've ever washed curtains. I must fail in the housewife department ;) 
I made an amazing triple decker vegan chocolate cake today with a purple ribbon on it :p


----------



## JellyBeann

vaniilla said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Might use the eco wash then, it's 109 minutes on 40* Or, a curtain wash... 147 mins on 40* I'll try eco first and see how it does!
> 
> we need a new washing machine so let us know how your one goes :flower:Click to expand...

This one was £220 with £117 off!! Bargain! My mummy bought it for me and DH for an early Xmas pressie!



Thumper said:


> Why would they have a curtain wash?! Random! Can't say I've ever washed curtains. I must fail in the housewife department ;)
> I made an amazing triple decker vegan chocolate cake today with a purple ribbon on it :p

I've never washed curtains either!!


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> Might use the eco wash then, it's 109 minutes on 40* Or, a curtain wash... 147 mins on 40* I'll try eco first and see how it does!
> 
> we need a new washing machine so let us know how your one goes :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> This one was £220 with £117 off!! Bargain! My mummy bought it for me and DH for an early Xmas pressie!
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> Why would they have a curtain wash?! Random! Can't say I've ever washed curtains. I must fail in the housewife department ;)
> I made an amazing triple decker vegan chocolate cake today with a purple ribbon on it :pClick to expand...
> 
> I've never washed curtains either!!Click to expand...

my mum is a bit ott with cleaning so we used to wash the curtains every couple of months and its a nightmare!!!!!!! it takes forever to dry and then it has to be ironed as for some reason it gets soooo badly crumpled while drying and then you have to put it up :sleep: :sleep: no just no :haha: 

our washing machine was already here and it sounds like it will explode anytime soon when its rinsing :haha: :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Ooh that sounds like a lovely new washing machine. I'm envious :rofl: I think we'll need a new one at some point, especially with Midgelet coming along and the associated increase in washing! The one I have my eye on is silly expensive though, so I think I'll have to adjust my search somewhat :rofl:

I wish I could get a top-loader machine like we had back in Canada /sigh.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im dreading the wash load with another :dohh: Im hoping Alex will be heading to potty training in the next 6 months to help a bit!


----------



## Lliena

Your dreading it with 2 try 3 :rofl: Our machine is on every day as it is-poor thing!


----------



## JellyBeann

I have my eye on another machine, but it's £800...so I settled on my £220 one!


----------



## Eala

The machine I'm looking at seems to be £500 in most places :dohh: But still plenty of time to shop around :)


----------



## mandarhino

I heart Bosch washing machines. We've got one now which is older but still good and we had one in a previous flat which was amazing. 

Anyways, my daughter's nursery appears to be using time-outs. I thought such techniques were on the way out or perhaps they are still really common. Anyways it is not a technique we've been using. 

Today at bedtime she thought DH had run off with her cup of water and shouted 'Daddy you're on a time out! That's not good Daddy.' I asked whether they used time out at nursery and she said 'I had to go on time out and I cried for you'. 

So big dose of guilt there.


----------



## Eala

Eek! That's not really on that they used time out without you knowing about it :hugs:

I'll look at Bosch ones, thank you :)

It's driving me mad, at one point someone in NP (either on this thread or another) posted a link to a website that sells white goods, has a good rep for customer service and is cheaper than Currys/Comet etc. Did I bookmark it? Nope :dohh: Can I even remember the name of it? Nope :dohh: So if anyone has any recommendations, please let me know :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

https://www.zanussi.co.uk/Products/Laundry/Washers/Front_Loaded/ZWG6161P

This is my new washing machine Eala, i love it lol no re-setting the machine or seperately setting a rinse first unless i have really heavy soil but that doesnt happen with the fleece liners these days


----------



## Eala

Thanks Lynni! I'll have a lot of browsing to do come the New Year :)


----------



## princess_bump

ooo love the new washing machine talk! we had a new one not that long ago (maybe a year?) and i do love! so much so it's been on 4 times today :rofl: i actually quite enjoy washing and ironing so i don't mind the thought of Roo's washing :blush:

mandarhino - i'm surprised the nursery has never mentioned that they use time outs? thinking about it, i don't no if maddi's do? i've always assumed they don't, and i've never seen it from our visits.


----------



## mandarhino

Yes something I'm going to ask about next week when she's back in. Clearly we get a lot more info know that she can tell us what exactly happened during her day.


----------



## Thumper

Mandarino, that really sucks. They should really discuss with you their discipline rules and tell you if she's needed time out that day too so you know what's been going on.

Spent a lovely day out today, walked in the door and DH told me to go in the other door so I could avoid the raw sewage on the floor :sick: the sewage pipes got blocked between next door and ours :( was horrid but it got sorted, DH out shoppig for buckets of disinfectant now. Disposables for us for a day or two while the utility room is scrubbed down which includes moving the washing machine. Lucky I have a stash of Eco ones from when they were on BOGOF. House stinks though :cry:


----------



## Eala

Gads Thumper, that's horrible :sick: Poor you :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

Thumper said:


> Spent a lovely day out today, walked in the door and DH told me to go in the other door so I could avoid the raw sewage on the floor :sick: the sewage pipes got blocked between next door and ours :( was horrid but it got sorted, DH out shoppig for buckets of disinfectant now. Disposables for us for a day or two while the utility room is scrubbed down which includes moving the washing machine. Lucky I have a stash of Eco ones from when they were on BOGOF. House stinks though :cry:

Ugh. :hugs:

I ordered fluff today!! :happydance: Cannot wait for it arrive, it's going to be so cute and I can't wait for Boo to be in cloth full-time!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got a teeny tiny bambooty in the post yesterday morning! Its soooo cute!


----------



## modo

Thumper that sucks hon :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Oh man Thumper. Bleurgh.

That seems to happen all the time at my work. They are forever 'cutting through' pipes and then the stairwells and bathrooms smell of sewage.


----------



## jen1604

Thump,that sounds GROSS! Poor you :(


----------



## Thumper

Well DH cleaned it all up last night, he was great. Looked hilarious like a wannabe ghostbuster :rofl: rubber gloves, White paper boiler suit (with hood up!) and a thousand cleaning products. I burned lavender oil everywhere in the house and today it's lots better :) was sooo gross having all our poo (and probably man next door's :sick: ) everywhere. Only a few things needed chucking.

Due to billy's new solid horrid poo we're switching to paper liners briefly, can anyone recommend a good type?

Jen- your scan pic is soooo cute :)


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> Well DH cleaned it all up last night, he was great. Looked hilarious like a wannabe ghostbuster :rofl: rubber gloves, White paper boiler suit (with hood up!) and a thousand cleaning products. I burned lavender oil everywhere in the house and today it's lots better :) was sooo gross having all our poo (and probably man next door's :sick: ) everywhere. Only a few things needed chucking.
> 
> Due to billy's new solid horrid poo we're switching to paper liners briefly, can anyone recommend a good type?
> 
> Jen- your scan pic is soooo cute :)

ewwwww :sick: I'm glad that its getting cleaned out, I can't imagine the smell but hopefully the lavender has taken away that problem :hugs: 

I'd recommend these
https://www.terrynappies.co.uk/popolini-cellulose-liner-100roll-p-71.html?osCsid=vdt6tpmj9153v5u011om4itol6

they're really practical and soft :flower:


----------



## Eala

My favourite flushable liners are the Bambino Mio ones :) Kiddicare have the best price on them (especially if you buy in bulk). They are super soft (feel like spun silk), strong enough that you can wash and reuse wet ones, and big enough that they cover my BG organics on their largest setting. 

I used to use the Popolini ones, but for some reason they became one of the brands which Roo got bad rash with. Again you can wash the wet ones and reuse, and they are actually softer second time round :rofl: Until Roo started getting rash with them, they were my favourites :)


----------



## jen1604

We use the Imse Vimse liners in the trial kits and they're good quality but not sure how they are for economical-ness


----------



## Thumper

Well DH has just bought a load of the BambioMio ones from Beaming Baby. Just the one pack so if we like them we'll get more. Neither of us can face his poo right now... No surprise really :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> Well DH has just bought a load of the BambioMio ones from Beaming Baby. Just the one pack so if we like them we'll get more. Neither of us can face his poo right now... No surprise really :haha:

:haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

:dohh: So last week we were at DH's parents' place for family dinner and Boo needs a diaper change. MIL leaps at the chance to change her, and while doing so asks if I have wipes. I say, no we're using the flat cloth diapers (which were a baby-shower gift) and water. (This is completely normal to me, when I was growing up we always used white (bleachable) washcloths and water for diaper changes with my siblings).

Apparently MIL interpreted this to mean that we'd forgotten to buy wipes... 

So she bought us a HUMONGO box of wipes (900!?) from Costco and gave them to us yesterday. :dohh:

I have no idea how she's going to react when we start cloth diapering (which will be as soon as my fluffy order comes!!).


----------



## modo

Wow! That's annoying :growlmad: I would use them for cleaning the kitchen counters, floors, bathroom etc. They are unsurprisingly (if you read what's in them) very good at cleaning the house.

DH also says they are great for cleaning the car interior.


----------



## Eala

I agree, baby wipes are fab for household tasks! I think it was LittlePants who said that once someone left an opened packet upside down on her dining table, and it took the varnish off!

We do sometimes use disposable wipes, but it's the Jackson Reese organic ones which are lovely :)


----------



## Thumper

So my week has gone from bad to worse :( following the poo incident the car's stopped working and then we ended up rushing Billy to hospital in the early hours this morning. He's all fine now although he still has a temp. He was nearly 40 and projectile vomitting and


----------



## Thumper

Gr fat fingers on iPod!
Pooing lots and crying. He wouldn't even go on the boob :nope:
As soon as we got in a&e he vommed spectacularly and the receptionist was amazing, bolted like a horse out of the blocks to get someone :haha: then once we were with the doc Billy was busy putting his sick bowl on his head cowboy hat fashion and trying to steal and eat her stethoscope :rofl: little bugger! He was all smiles.
So today I am firmly staying on sofa with baby on boob and a bucket of crisps/chocolate as I'm exhausted :)
My week has to get better!!!


----------



## Lliena

Aww hun :hugs: Glad he is feeling better now x


----------



## princess_bump

oh thumper, what a week :( poor Billy and poor you :hugs: hope you manage plenty of rest today xx


----------



## modo

Eala said:


> We do sometimes use disposable wipes, but it's the Jackson Reese organic ones which are lovely :)

We do too for going out and the JR ones are great :thumbup:


----------



## modo

Oh Thumper that's crap :hugs: Hope you both get some rest today.


----------



## Elphaba

Hope poor Billy is feeling better, Thumper! How horrid for you both.


----------



## Eala

Poor Billy, and poor you and OH, Thumper :hugs: I'm glad he seems to be better now.


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> Gr fat fingers on iPod!
> Pooing lots and crying. He wouldn't even go on the boob :nope:
> As soon as we got in a&e he vommed spectacularly and the receptionist was amazing, bolted like a horse out of the blocks to get someone :haha: then once we were with the doc Billy was busy putting his sick bowl on his head cowboy hat fashion and trying to steal and eat her stethoscope :rofl: little bugger! He was all smiles.
> So today I am firmly staying on sofa with baby on boob and a bucket of crisps/chocolate as I'm exhausted :)
> My week has to get better!!!


I hope he's feeling a lot better today and you're able to get some rest :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> Gr fat fingers on iPod!
> Pooing lots and crying. He wouldn't even go on the boob :nope:
> As soon as we got in a&e he vommed spectacularly and the receptionist was amazing, bolted like a horse out of the blocks to get someone :haha: then once we were with the doc Billy was busy putting his sick bowl on his head cowboy hat fashion and trying to steal and eat her stethoscope :rofl: little bugger! He was all smiles.
> So today I am firmly staying on sofa with baby on boob and a bucket of crisps/chocolate as I'm exhausted :)
> My week has to get better!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor you and Billy :( Hope he's better really quickly xxx


----------



## Thumper

Thanks everyone. It was pretty scary. I think moments like that make you realise what love really is and how precious our children are.
But enough of the mushy stuff. He's lots better today, smiles again and back to refusing naps. He's also refusing to sit or lie down and now has to stand. He can know hold himself up and balance really well :) very proud.
Other news, giving the washing machine a good clean today. What with the illness and pooey nappies I thought a clean up was a good idea. I have washing machine envy now though and want a new one :haha: crazy.


----------



## StarlitHome

Glad Billy is feeling better, Thumper! :hugs:

We had our first full day of exclusive cloth yesterday! It went really well, although I cannot wait for my fluffy order to arrive so we have more!


----------



## mandarhino

Glad Billy is on the mend! Yay to full time fluff. 

I want to be on the mend. I have been sick forever! 

Went out to dinner today after work / nursery pick up. We never do this because M is usually a bit wiggy at dinnertime due to tiredness. However we went to our local market, which is very casual and full of interesting new restaurants. She had a ball dancing to James Brown at the burger place we went to but refused her veggie fritters. Then she stole my salted caramel gelato ice cream cone off me and handed me her tutti frutti one. I feel I lost out as the salted caramel one was amazing.


----------



## vaniilla

glad he's better :flower:

ahhh washing machine envy, does it ever leave? lol I'm still convinced ours is going to explode one these days which I would be helping along if it was ours :dohh: :haha:

I need to stop fantasy nappy shopping, I just add and add stuff to a basket of things I can't buy, is that really sad? :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

M- :hugs: I hope it passes soon :( and tutti frutti just is no match for salted caramel!


----------



## princess_bump

So glad billy's better, and yay for standing :D 

M - i do hope you're feeling better soon too, i have the dreaded virus that is going around, but i don't have to work, so staying in with maddi recovering in easy. big :hugs:

StarlitHome - :wohoo: for full day :D 

i've just ordered the last of our baby roo's stash, i think i'm stash happy now and feel really ready for her... though this stash-happiness doesn't include not wanting more wn's :blush: stalking the postie now ready to get the last of it pre-washed :yipee:


----------



## Thumper

PB just how many nappies have you got now? :haha: and how many WNs? 
Back to docs today as B now has a big rash but it's just part of the viral infection. I can't cope with this mothering lark, I've aged 10 years this week with the worry!
Starlit- looking forward to seeing lots of pics :)


----------



## StarlitHome

Right now we're just using super-uber-boring plain white diapers - but my cute fluff will be here soon and then there will be pics galore! I only ordered one (out of 12) non-patterned diaper :haha:


----------



## jen1604

No posts in 3 whole days?! 

How is everyone?

I got two Tuttos on the Itti sale yesterday :blush: A pink one for Lennon,a danube for baby and the robot one as a Christmas present for my friends little boy. Also being verrrrry tempted to a gingerbread man Easyfit! 
I can't believe I'm 13 weeks already!!!!


----------



## StarlitHome

Still waiting for my fluff to arrive. Just checked and it's now in the hands of the US mail so :happydance: that's one step closer to me!!! We're doing laundry every day right now while we wait for these to arrive...


----------



## Lliena

Im okay have been away at the MIL's for a few days so that's why I haven't posted :) I can't believe Im 10 weeks already feels like its dragging now though waiting for my scan!


----------



## Thumper

I've been busy having baby-free fun. Went kayaking and shopping this weekend. Spent a fortune! Bought a fantabulous new purple sofa with a chaise-longe bit, and lots of clothes. We felt so grown up buying the furniture lol
Jealous of your nappy buying Jen! Although I did bring up the second baby debate with DH yesterday.... You guys seem to all be flying through your pregnancies.


----------



## JellyBeann

I've been cloth shopping (well, I say cloth) I bought 10 x Boosters and a wetbag! Should be here Friday! :happydance: I need to buy more Wee Notions really...but we can't afford it lol!


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> I've been busy having baby-free fun. Went kayaking and shopping this weekend. Spent a fortune! Bought a fantabulous new purple sofa with a chaise-longe bit, and lots of clothes. We felt so grown up buying the furniture lol
> Jealous of your nappy buying Jen! Although I did bring up the second baby debate with DH yesterday.... You guys seem to all be flying through your pregnancies.

What did Mr Thumper say about baby number 2? New sofa sounds lovely :thumbup:

Lliena when is your scan lovely?

Starlit,what are you waiting on?

Mr Jen is out watching Bill Bailey this evening. Strangely nice having a whole evening to get on with uni/nappucino stuff without 'Babe,shall we eat something?Massage my feet?Whyyyy,I'll massage your feet?I'm hungry.' :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Oooh what kind of wetbag have you gone for JB?x


----------



## mandarhino

I'm bored, so bored that I've just done all my ironing while watching Panorama. That ironing has been sitting there for 2-3 weeks. 

Only excitement is the new chest of drawers for DH which arrived today. We've now got his old one in our hall closet so I've created a drawer for all the Christmas stuff and a craft drawer. He's got the other ones filled with his stuff so I can't take them over. 

How did the baby conversation go Thumper? I have seen a bit of softening with DH but the confusion over what to do workwise is a bigger problem for me.


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> I've been busy having baby-free fun. Went kayaking and shopping this weekend. Spent a fortune! Bought a fantabulous new purple sofa with a chaise-longe bit, and lots of clothes. We felt so grown up buying the furniture lol
> Jealous of your nappy buying Jen! Although I did bring up the second baby debate with DH yesterday.... You guys seem to all be flying through your pregnancies.
> 
> What did Mr Thumper say about baby number 2? New sofa sounds lovely :thumbup:
> 
> Lliena when is your scan lovely?
> 
> Starlit,what are you waiting on?
> 
> Mr Jen is out watching Bill Bailey this evening. Strangely nice having a whole evening to get on with uni/nappucino stuff without 'Babe,shall we eat something?Massage my feet?Whyyyy,I'll massage your feet?I'm hungry.' :rofl: :rofl:Click to expand...

28th Nov :D


----------



## Thumper

Nice to see you here again Jen. You've vanished off to the tri boards along with all you other preggos I guess!

Mr Thumper was less than keen. It was one of those conversations that I'd prefer to do drunk! I got him while he was driving so he couldn't escape and just kept huffing alot until he had to ask me what was up :rofl: So then it was 'Well as you asked....' :rofl: He said maybe. But that money was the issue. Then tonight while we were getting Billy ready for bed he took Billy'd nsppy out of Billy'd mouth (he loves playing with them) and told him he could help with his brother or sister's nappies! :happydance: so maybe.... :D But mopney is still going to be an issue. However IF we do go for another one it won't be for a long while so we have plenty time to think. Hopefully in the wait I'll focus on the lack of sleep, crappiness that is pregnancy and general crapness of having a baby. Instead wherever I go I see teeny tiny newborns and go crazy broody in a way I never have before.


----------



## Thumper

Seriously- why can't I type? I already corrected the spelling once :dohh:


----------



## StarlitHome

Jen, I'm waiting on a dozen Sunbaby diapers to arrive! 6 are gender-neutral prints and 6 are super-girly... 3 are Hello Kitty! So excited. Plus it means I won't have to do diaper laundry _every single day_ :haha:


----------



## modo

I got a large Gerry for Bobby and the Star one for the baby. Was very pleased to get them for a discount :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Thumper

Owwwww I want a reindeer and gingerbreadmen :(


----------



## JellyBeann

jen1604 said:


> Oooh what kind of wetbag have you gone for JB?x

Ahh I just went for a boring cheapie one...for now lol...we're rather short on cash, and I used to use carrier bags until they started to cost 5p each :rofl:...so I've bought a bright orange one...I'm going to get a Wee Notions one in a few months I think! x


----------



## princess_bump

Thumper said:


> PB just how many nappies have you got now? :haha: and how many WNs?
> Back to docs today as B now has a big rash but it's just part of the viral infection. I can't cope with this mothering lark, I've aged 10 years this week with the worry!
> Starlit- looking forward to seeing lots of pics :)

*runs off to count* :blush: 28 :D and i'm waiting on 2 more, plus another wet bag :happydance: super happy with our stash, can't wait to start using them now :happydance: 

only 2 wn's though, i soooo want to order more but i just can't decide and keep changing my mind :blush: 

Thumper - glad the another baby chat went well :) i was so super broody when maddi was billy's age, but knew we wanted a big(ish) gap, i said 5years plus, then it came down to 3, and last christmas, after we got married, me and hubby both said, oh what the hell :lol:

soooo brilliant to see all the lovely tickers moving along guys :D very happy for you all :D

maddi's at my parents now and i'm planning a feet up (as ordered my said parents and hubby) and a wn's surf... gosh i'm addicted! tell me it get's better after they are born... because i read the fluff addiction can get worse :lol:!


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I'm going to order a WN in ninja style for LO for his birthday and make it as a double pressie, as DH loves ninjas!!


----------



## Eala

If we ever decide on a name for Midgelet wacko:) then I'll probably order her a wrap or a WNOS as a birth-day present :) I'm pretty much stash happy in terms of her stuff now :)

Thanks to the lovely AG lending me an Easyfit V2 to try, I've discovered that Roo has lost her fascination with applix, meaning I have another choice in my quest for AIOs :rofl: I've picked up a few more pre-loved, and my lovely Mum has bought some from Tesco for me (doubled up voucher things). I think they'll be good for transitioning out of the LLs when Midgelet grows (rather than going straight from aplix + nippas to poppers in BG organics). Plus with them being so easy, it gives me a second type of nappy which I can stick in her nursery bag, rather than having to constantly make sure I have enough Organics dry (I don't tend to like mixing in my other nappies as they are all different popper settings and I end up washing clothes when nappies leak :dohh:)

So demotivated today, I should be continuing to write a short essay, but instead I'm procrastinating on here and FB :blush: Ah well, I'll get there in the end!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay for Easyfit :D I like them aswell, Alex just outpees them very easily so tyey will need to be boosted for him! Hes lost his velcro fasination too thankfully.


----------



## Elphaba

Glad the baby chat went ok, Thumper! Still no further with my DH on that subject. Even if I do get him to agree, I think it will be a loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong while before we TTC.

Mind you, dounting myself how I'd cope with two today as have definitely had a Bad Mummy Day. Xavier just keeps getting under my feet while I'm trying to prepare lunch etc and I'm afraid I got somewhat ratty with him :nope:. Then when he had his nap, he only managed 30 mins, which clearly wasn't enough, and so woke up screaming which then left me stressed as he wouldn't calm down. :cry: Ended up taking him out in the pushchair which calmed us both!

Any tips for getting little ones to nap longer in the day? He never naps long enough and is always distraught then when he wakes up :shrug:

Anyway, can't be too hard on the poor mite. He took his first two independent steps about half an hour ago! He only stepped from one kitchen cupboard door handle to another but definitely without holding on :happydance:. Was starting to get paranoid that my little cloth bum was the only one in our NCT groups who isn't walking yet - but looks like he will be catching up before very long!


----------



## Thumper

Elphaba :happydance: Well done Xavier! That's great.
Wish I could help with the naps but we've only just started naps in the cot today. I used to feed B to sleep on my bed but after he learnt to roll and roll some more today I daren't risk it anymore.
I also doubt lots that I'll cope with two. Or that I really want two. But like you said it's going to be a long way off yet so lots of time to decide.


----------



## Elphaba

Thumper said:


> Elphaba :happydance: Well done Xavier! That's great.
> Wish I could help with the naps but we've only just started naps in the cot today. I used to feed B to sleep on my bed but after he learnt to roll and roll some more today I daren't risk it anymore.
> I also doubt lots that I'll cope with two. Or that I really want two. But like you said it's going to be a long way off yet so lots of time to decide.

LOL - yes, it's so much easier when you don't have to worry about them rolling/falling isn't it?! Xavier used to just crash out wherever he was playing but no more.


----------



## Thumper

Well it's a fight to get Billy to sleep anywhere usually. He is far too nosey to sleep!


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie's stopped napping in the day completely now!


----------



## Eala

Wooh, well done Xavier!

AG, I'll post your cosmic one back to you I think, as heaven knows when I'll have free time to meet up again :dohh: I didn't even try it unboosted, I stuck an EP hemp booster in and it seemed to do the job! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

let me pop over for an afternoon then and ill drop your gifts off aswell ;)


----------



## princess_bump

JellyBeann - woop for wn's :D 

well done Xavier :yipee: i think the walking will help the naps as he'll tire himself out quicker. how many naps does he have now? i seem to remember maddi stopped taking 3 shorter ones and started taking 2 longer ones around the same age, so we stopped the one in the middle and just went for a morning and afternoon nap. she was always pretty good for it, so not much advice, though she stilled liked being cuddled to sleep and then i'd pop her down.

eala, good too hear good things about easyfits, i liked them for maddi and we have one on the way for roo :D congratulations on your second pink bump too :pink: it's so exciting picking names :D we struggled this time, but actually found it easier than with maddi, who, at birth, was Regan :blush:


----------



## Thumper

Oooo I didn't notice Eala- congrats on the pink :) Now you can buy even more new fluff ;)


----------



## LockandKey

hey ladies :hi: I know I've been away for a bit. Sadly I won't be able to be on much in these next few months either. I am taking Nora on vacation with me to California in 3 days, DH and I have been looking at houses for sale online, so exciting. We will be moving from HI to NY before Christmas, and Nora got her first tooth the bottom left. I am excited about that too, but at the same time, she bites me while bf. Any tips? It's really unpleasant


----------



## princess_bump

no advice lockandkey but hope you have a great vacation :hugs: x


----------



## Thumper

Billy only bit me when he was teething, he has 2 now and hasn't bitten me for a while. It goes! But my god it hurts!


----------



## Elphaba

princess_bump said:


> JellyBeann - woop for wn's :D
> 
> well done Xavier :yipee: i think the walking will help the naps as he'll tire himself out quicker.* how many naps does he have now?* i seem to remember maddi stopped taking 3 shorter ones and started taking 2 longer ones around the same age, so we stopped the one in the middle and just went for a morning and afternoon nap. she was always pretty good for it, so not much advice, though she stilled liked being cuddled to sleep and then i'd pop her down.
> 
> eala, good too hear good things about easyfits, i liked them for maddi and we have one on the way for roo :D congratulations on your second pink bump too :pink: it's so exciting picking names :D we struggled this time, but actually found it easier than with maddi, who, at birth, was Regan :blush:

He has either one or two naps (I've never particularly 'scheduled' them). Normally either just one at around 2pm or he has one around 11pm and then another around 4pm. But he rarely stays asleep for more than 40 mins. Often takes him ages to go to sleep in the first place and then when he wakes up it's like it's the end of the world! On the odd occasion he does manage a long nap (1.5 hr plus) he is fine when he wakes up. But rarely happens :shrug:

No more independent steps today yet either.


----------



## modo

well done Xavier :yipee:


----------



## Elphaba

Another two steps taken by the little man today. He saved them to show Daddy as well.


----------



## JellyBeann

YAY Xavier! 

My boosters and wetbag arrived today, they've just had a pre-wash and are drying as we speak!


----------



## JellyBeann

When I went to pick up my boosters from the sorting office today, the man asked me what they were, so I said cloth nappy boosters, and he was asking me about them...so I taught him loads about Nappies!


----------



## lynnikins

i cant believe im nearly due , got to get off my bum and get some wraps in lol i only have MED and LG ones lol i need some smalls


----------



## princess_bump

yay for more steps Xavier :D

nice to have people ask jellybeann :D

ekk lynne, not long now hon :D so exciting buying little wraps :cloud9: i love the cute small and nb fluff :cloud9:

i'm still waiting on 2 fluffy parcels but no sign :sulk: i want to finish my pre-washing :blush::lol:


----------



## modo

How exciting :) Did you find your pregnancy went quickly the second time round? I can't believe I'm 12 weeks on Sunday!


----------



## princess_bump

I haven't found my pregnancy to go faster than with maddi tbh, although this time I'm much busier with her, I've found it to go slower. I think because both me and hubby have been more panicked about her, especially after our loss and I had a massive bleed at the start that it's seemed to take ages for her to grow to (nearly) 38 weeks :)


----------



## modo

I am so sorry about your loss hon :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

Well...I could be pregnant. I could just have a really late AF...I'm currently 8 whole days late...I've been 2 days late or early before,but never 8!! I'm going to test again tomorrow!!


----------



## Thumper

:dust: Jellybeann FX for you :)


----------



## princess_bump

thank you modo :hugs:

oh jellybeann, loads and loads of :dust: hon and lots of positive thoughts for tomorrow for you xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Lots of :dust: Jellybeann!


----------



## TwoMummies

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining you :thumbup:

I was all set up with my nappies ready for our next little one but since we accidently found out we are having a little girl I am now on a mission to add some nice girly prints to our collection, any excuse to buy more nappies after all! :haha:

I hope we get on ok with it, will be my first time using cloth (well except the night time nappies my 7 year old uses) and have decided to go the whole way and use them full time from birth.

My children suffer from excema and expecting the new little one to as well, the nappy rash the older two used to get was horrendous and hoping cloth will make a difference. Just wish I knew about it earlier.


----------



## Thumper

:wave:
I'm so excited to see her in her little itti bums :)
The only one time Billy has has nappy rash was when he was in disposables. I hope cloth helps you this time round :thumbup:
Can't believe you're 17 weeks already! :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

I woke up needing a wee so badly, I ran to the loo, and just forgot all about the pregnancy test...I'm not going to drink or wee for 5 hours, and do another test lol!


----------



## Thumper

:haha: I can't belive you forgot!
No way could I waiut another 24 hours in your situation. Hold it in as long as poss!
Good luck!


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> :haha: I can't belive you forgot!
> No way could I waiut another 24 hours in your situation. Hold it in as long as poss!
> Good luck!

I know, I'm a knob :dohh: Ahh...I'm gonner test at like 3pm...eeks!!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> :wave:
> I'm so excited to see her in her little itti bums :)
> The only one time Billy has has nappy rash was when he was in disposables. I hope cloth helps you this time round :thumbup:
> Can't believe you're 17 weeks already! :happydance:

I know it's gone SOOO fast!
Feels like there is ages to go yet though.

I have lots of Itti's now, just bought a pink one as well :happydance:
They are definately my favourite, along with the bumgenius one's.

Although saying that I really love my Weenotions one's, and my Holden's Landing one is GORGE!

I will be getting LOTS of fluffy bum pics next year :thumbup:


----------



## TwoMummies

JellyBeann said:


> I woke up needing a wee so badly, I ran to the loo, and just forgot all about the pregnancy test...I'm not going to drink or wee for 5 hours, and do another test lol!

How could you forget!

I got into the habit of weeing into a pot as I was always using the fertility monitor, ovulation tests and pregnancy tests so every time I went the loo I automatically reached for the pot even though I didn't have to.

It was really hard to stop actually, even after I got a BFP I carried on testing for the next 2 weeks, just to be 100% sure. :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

TwoMummies said:


> JellyBeann said:
> 
> 
> I woke up needing a wee so badly, I ran to the loo, and just forgot all about the pregnancy test...I'm not going to drink or wee for 5 hours, and do another test lol!
> 
> How could you forget!
> 
> I got into the habit of weeing into a pot as I was always using the fertility monitor, ovulation tests and pregnancy tests so every time I went the loo I automatically reached for the pot even though I didn't have to.
> 
> It was really hard to stop actually, even after I got a BFP I carried on testing for the next 2 weeks, just to be 100% sure. :blush:Click to expand...


I have such a bad memory, I'll forget where I put my keys 2 minutes after putting them down!


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you get a BPF jellybean. Congrats on the first steps to Xavier. Hello to TwoMummies. 

Am up at my MILs for a long weekend and generally am having a fairly relaxing weekend. We've been eating a lot which is not helping my waistline though. I don't have the excuse of pregnancy sadly.


----------



## JellyBeann

What do you all think of my test pic I don't know If I am imagining the line or not, but if it's there, it's incredibly feint!


----------



## Thumper

Can't see anything but I'm on my iPod. So I wouldnt be able to see anyway.
Ooooh hope it's a BFP!
:D


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> Can't see anything but I'm on my iPod. So I wouldnt be able to see anyway.
> Ooooh hope it's a BFP!
> :D

Thanks anyway hun... x


----------



## jen1604

I can kind of see something when I tilt my screen. Hope its the start of a BFP :kiss:


----------



## Thumper

Jen, looking forward to seeing the news of your house :thumbup:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanks! I hope so too, I'll test again tomorrow, see if it's got darker!


----------



## Thumper

Don't forget your pot this time! :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> Don't forget your pot this time! :haha:

haha...it lives in the bathroom now, on the toilet cistern!


----------



## Lliena

I commented on you thread hun I can def see something too :D


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm going to test again tomorrow fmu just to make sure! But it's a pink dye, they're not known for their evaps, are they?


----------



## Elphaba

*Think* I can see a very faint line, but not sure if I'm just imagining it cecause you said it might be there IYSWIM.

Definitely test again tomorrow. Seems really promising though, especially as you're so late!


----------



## JellyBeann

Elphaba said:


> *Think* I can see a very faint line, but not sure if I'm just imagining it cecause you said it might be there IYSWIM.
> 
> Definitely test again tomorrow. Seems really promising though, especially as you're so late!

haha...I totally see what you mean :rofl: It's just so feint, I don't know what to think!! I will be sure to update you all tomorrow on it, Imight buy a CB digi...and use that in a few days, just to check again!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think i can see something :D


----------



## princess_bump

TwoMummies, huge congratulations on your pink bump :D i LOVE buying girlie fluff :D

jellybeann, i think i can see a line too, fx'd for you hon :hugs: xx as i said in your thread, i really rate the digi's, always show up for me before anything else xxx


----------



## vaniilla

I think I can see something, good luck hun I hope its a bfp for you :hugs:


----------



## JellyBeann

DH has had a look at the pics, and he can't see the line...men, eh?


----------



## jen1604

Is anyone else interested in a NP secret Santa or card swap? Just thought I'd ask in here in case anyone missed the other thread so I can see if there is enough interest to do it? X


----------



## Thumper

(as you know) I'm in! And I don even celebrate Christmas :)


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> (as you know) I'm in! And I don even celebrate Christmas :)

You don't celebrate Christmas?! How come?

AG ate the other thread because we need to keep it to the NP chat girls but I will update more when I know the rules a bit better :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

I ate it? :rofl:
Ill be interested :)


----------



## jen1604

Arcanegirl said:


> I ate it? :rofl:
> Ill be interested :)

:rofl: I thought it sounded nicer than deleted. Deleted sounds like you got rid of the thread because I was being naughty ;)

Ok so - Have chatted with AG and we can do a card swap with (optional) small gift, however if we are posting international anything other than a card may not arrive on time! 

So far we have- Meeee
Thumper
Eala (if still interested?) 
Arcanegirl 
Modo
Manda
TwoMummies
Lliena

:flower:


----------



## Thumper

Arcanegirl said:


> I ate it? :rofl:
> Ill be interested :)

That's some pregnancy craving!

W just don't do Christmas :shrug: call it a hippy thing :haha: we will he for billy's sake though. Don't want him bullied as well as not receiving presents. Bit harsh! ;)


----------



## Lliena

Omg I just balled my eyes out at the John Lewis xmas advert, even James had a tear in his eye!


----------



## Eala

I'm still interested, Jen :)


----------



## TwoMummies

I'd be interested, sounds great !


----------



## mandarhino

I'm interested as well. 

Back home from long weekend at MILs. Finally we didn't hit insane traffic on the way back for once.:happydance:

Amusing toddler madness. In car. M requests that I draw her something on her whiteboard. I draw a rather pathetic looking cat & tree. She proclaims "Oh wow, that's great. I'm going to ruin it." And then she did.


----------



## modo

I'm interested too!

I had my 12 week scan this afternoon :) It was nice seeing the baby!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh exciting modo.


----------



## modo

It was pretty cool :thumbup:


----------



## Thumper

Did you tell bobby what was going on? Scans are possibly the most exciting things ever!


----------



## Lliena

Im interested too in the secret santa thing :D


----------



## jen1604

Awww yay for scans Modo :) 

Cool that so many of us are interested in Secret Santa :thumbup: I will give it til Thursday/Friday for people to say they're interested then I'll use one of those randomiser websites to find people a SS and send PM#s out over the weekend :happydance:


----------



## modo

Thumper said:


> Did you tell bobby what was going on? Scans are possibly the most exciting things ever!

I tried but I doubt he gets it :haha:


----------



## modo

I'm ill and feeling sorry for myself :(

How is everyone else doing :flower:


----------



## jen1604

Morning Modo *yawwwwn* It feels early! 

Sorry to hear you're ill :hugs: Have a nice easy day.

I am ridiculously tired all the time at the moment, I thought you were meant to get your energy back in 2nd tri? Looking forward to having a weekend of (hopefully) rest after a busy week of nappucino organising and OU work!


----------



## Thumper

I'll join the self pity club. I feel like I hasn't slept for years and it's really getting to me now. I don't know how you lot cope with more than one/being preggo too.

Jen this isn't early! 

On the plus side I actually got to go out last night for an Indian :dance: and most of it is in my fridge ready for munching later :)


----------



## modo

I got my cold from Bobby who was ill the grand total of two days (thankfully) but it's just completely floored me :(


----------



## jen1604

Oooh Thump what did you have at the Indian? Yummm

I know its not early really-Lennon has just started sleeping til 7.30 instead of 6.30 and for some reason I'm waking up more tired than I was before!! Weird. 
Is Billy still not sleeping well? :(

Urgh Modo thats rubbish,children always seem to spring back so much better and easier from illness than us grown-ups! Does Bobby go to nursery at all? Since Ophelia started pre-school she has been like contagious illness central :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

Ok I've decided to start randomising and sending PM's now so everyone will get one today. PM and shout at me if you don't get yours :thumbup:

ETA- All done ladies :D Is everyone excited about who they've got?


----------



## Eala

Got my PM, thanks Jen :dance: I'm very excited :D

Modo, sorry to hear you are not well :hugs: I hope it passes quickly.

Jen - I didn't stop feeling rotten until this week (sorry). But I had iron problems and all sorts going on which was contributing to that. I hope you get the "second trimester energy burst" really soon.

Thumper, I am envious of your Indian. What have you got? :D


----------



## modo

Jen he is not in nursery yet but goes to lots of playgroups.


----------



## Thumper

Well... I went with a friend from France who's staying and we had the veggetarian banquet for 2. It was HUMGUNGOUS! So in my firdge I have saag aloo patak, veg bhoona, shubzi balti, chana bhoona, peshwari naan and some vag naan. Or maybe veg naan, vag naan wouldn;t taste so good ;)
YUM!


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: vag nan!

Hope you feel better soon Modo :hugs:

Im doing ok just mooching along really the nausea came back again this week which hasn't been good. Also 3 people have asked if Im pregnant without me saying anything, guess my bump is more obv than I thought! Still not saying anything on FB untill I've had my scan which is still a week on Mon.....man it is well dragging!:dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Sorry about the cold Modo. Hope it is a short lived one. 

I am jealous of your feast Thumper. We went out for burgers after work / nursery yesterday and it was really good. Delicious, well behaved two year old, etc . However there was a mega, mega tantrum at bedtime as she was over-tired. So I don't think we'll be going out to dinner with her anytime soon. 

I have just had a work idiocy moment in sending the wrong version of a document to the chief executive. :dohh: It has been a long, long week. 

Think we're off for cake shortly once M stops faffing about and puts her trousers back on again for the 3rd time this morning. :growlmad:


----------



## jen1604

Mmmmm I love me some vag naan :rofl:

Thats rubbish about the sickness Lliena,mine is still on and off. I find eating lots but small amounts helps. 

Manda I could so go for a burger right now-veggie of course.With halloumi. mmmmm. Have a nice time going out for cake :flower:

I forgot to ask if anyone got bargains on the Itti sale last week (or week before) whenever it was? We got a bubblegum Tutto for Lennon (real men wear pink), a Danube tutto for new baby and a wo-bott SIO for a Christmas present. xx


----------



## jen1604

Also,a minute ago there were EIGHT guests viewing this thread- we must be interesting :wacko:


----------



## Arcanegirl

But we Are interesting! :lol:

Indian feast sounds delish!


----------



## Thumper

I don't think I can face the rest of the feast after eating so much last night! :sick: I could barely move.
I think we're interesting. NP is the new black


----------



## mandarhino

jen1604 said:


> Mmmmm I love me some vag naan :rofl:
> 
> Thats rubbish about the sickness Lliena,mine is still on and off. I find eating lots but small amounts helps.
> 
> Manda I could so go for a burger right now-veggie of course.With halloumi. mmmmm. Have a nice time going out for cake :flower:
> 
> I forgot to ask if anyone got bargains on the Itti sale last week (or week before) whenever it was? We got a bubblegum Tutto for Lennon (real men wear pink), a Danube tutto for new baby and a wo-bott SIO for a Christmas present. xx

Jen you probably would have loved this place. The veg burger is a delicious fritter that is served with a coriander yoghurt sauce. DH and M had that one. The chips are to die for as well.


----------



## modo

Mmmmm I want burger but it would probably make :sick: now.


----------



## Eala

Oh lord Jen, why did you have to mention Halloumi!? I have a pack in my fridge but have been feeling so much better since cutting out dairy that I don't want to risk eating it :cry:


----------



## Thumper

Mmmmm halloumi :)
Oh well, I'll just tuck into my Indian feast for dinner instead :p
Oh, an this afternoon we wentto westons cider for a tour and got tosample most of the ciders. YUM!


----------



## jen1604

Eala said:


> Oh lord Jen, why did you have to mention Halloumi!? I have a pack in my fridge but have been feeling so much better since cutting out dairy that I don't want to risk eating it :cry:

:hugs: Sorry Eala :blush:

How was everyones weekend?

We went to the new house on Saturday,took some toys and let the childrens play in their new bedrooms then had a carpet picnic, OH had wine and I had Celebrations chocolates to celebrate :rofl: :rofl:

We got lots of new things for the house,sofa,our bed etc ordered for the new house too and did most of the Christmas shopping :happydance:

And yesterday my lovely husband built me a new nappy storage unit out of Habitat storage blocks that are the perfect size,10 of them attached to each other,I love it! 

We didn't have the children yesterday :( As most of you know,my husband is not O & L's biological dad. Usually their dad sees them for an hour to an hour and a half a week. He's happy with the arrangement,I'm more than happy to always have them with me,they're happy to be at home with mummy so it works. Yesterday he decided he wanted to see them from 10am til 6pm which happens probably once every month and a half. Anyway that was all fine,they went off to his parents house,I kept myself busy all day. When O came home she said to me 'Its a longer day when you're not there mummy' :cry: :cry: It was sweet but one of those moments where I considered never letting her leave my side again!

What has everyone else been up to?


----------



## Lliena

Aw bless her Jen :cloud9: Sounds like the new house is going to be lovely and yey for more cloth nappy storage :)

We didn't do much this weekend just tided the house, took the kids for a play at a wacky warehouse type place in a big barn and made some plans for next weekend. We are going to go and finish the xmas shopping and go to the xmas market in Brum. Should be good :D

We have decided to make J's mum a stocking as well as getting her a present because shes really not looking forward to xmas this year after losing her husband in March :( I think it will be a bit different for all of us tbh this year, but we have to carry on and make sure we enjoy ourselves as it's what he would have wanted. :)


----------



## StarlitHome

finally got the order from Sunbaby so I have a stash to flash!!
https://28.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv1y9ebW3l1qfqidwo2_r1_250.jpg
sunbaby diapers all ready to go on the change table shelf
https://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv1y9ebW3l1qfqidwo1_250.jpg
MollyBoo surrounded by her fluff! 12 Sunbaby diapers and 3 dappi diapers.
https://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lv1y9ebW3l1qfqidwo3_250.jpg
Boo showing off one of the Hello Kitty diapers!!​


----------



## Elphaba

Nice stash, Starlit! I like the blue with yellow stars!


----------



## StarlitHome

:) me too!! Loving these diapers so much.


----------



## JellyBeann

I just sorted through all of LOs nappies (the minky ones) and they fill a 4 drawer chest of drawers, and I don't even have liners in there!!


----------



## JellyBeann

JellyBeann said:


> I just sorted through all of LOs nappies (the minky ones) and they fill a 4 drawer chest of drawers, and I don't even have liners in there!!

(then plus 40 one size nappies and liners, and we have a *lot* of nappies!!)


----------



## Thumper

Lliena I'm thinking of going on Saturday too. But a bit scared in will be too crowded. Birmingham+market+Saturday = a bit much for me! I tried to go last year when I was preggers but the snow buggered up all the trains and we were stranded in Worcester instead.


----------



## vaniilla

lovely stash there StarlitHome :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Lliena I'm thinking of going on Saturday too. But a bit scared in will be too crowded. Birmingham+market+Saturday = a bit much for me! I tried to go last year when I was preggers but the snow buggered up all the trains and we were stranded in Worcester instead.

Im planning on going early and leaving by lunchtime, I hate the crowds too! James said he is buying my xmas presents while we are out too, I will have to spot which shops he goes in :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

vaniilla said:


> lovely stash there StarlitHome :flower:

thanks! Just ordered half a dozen more :dohh: :blush: we'll need them when she outgrows the dappis! :thumbup: ordered 2 more solid black and 4 patterns :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

StarlitHome said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> lovely stash there StarlitHome :flower:
> 
> thanks! Just ordered half a dozen more :dohh: :blush: we'll need them when she outgrows the dappis! :thumbup: ordered 2 more solid black and 4 patterns :happydance:Click to expand...

yay :happydance: 

I really love the hello kitty ones they're so cute!


----------



## Lliena

Man I can't wait for dinner tonight, having chinese from our local which is actualy a restaurant that does takeaway so the food is AMAZING. Im drooling just thinking about eating it all :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Mmmmmmmmmmm

We're having pizza hut!


----------



## Thumper

We're having veggie burgers and wedges :thumbup: crap food night all round :D
Only I for got to get polar bear ice cream :cry:

So how's everyone doing with the old secret Santa? Oh i mean card exchange with optional small gift.


----------



## vaniilla

we're having veggie sushi and baked rosemary camembert for dinner, I'm starving just need to wait under an hour for dh to get home!!! :flower:

has anyone seen the limited edition itti bitti winter ones? I really want them :cloud9: need to pull out the charm offensive on dh :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> We're having veggie burgers and wedges :thumbup: crap food night all round :D
> Only I for got to get polar bear ice cream :cry:
> 
> So how's everyone doing with the old secret Santa? Oh i mean card exchange with optional small gift.

I have my gift, and Im getting some xmas cards while out shopping tomorrow so will post mine sometime next week I think :D


----------



## jen1604

Vaniila your dinner sounds SO good. Post me some. 

Thump are your veggue burgers fake meat or like burgers with veggies in? Are you a vegan or a vegetarian? I could have SWORN you were vegan for some reason...

I have my SS card swap sussed *nods* How are you doing? xxx


----------



## Thumper

I man I want veggie sushi now. Itook my sister to Yo Sushi for the first time last week.

I forgot, the bugers are for tomorrow :( We're having wedges and veggie chilli :) Still lush.

I was going to look for a gift at the Christmas market but not going now so I may make something. Is that acceptable do you think?


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> Vaniila your dinner sounds SO good. Post me some.
> 
> Thump are your veggue burgers fake meat or like burgers with veggies in? Are you a vegan or a vegetarian? I could have SWORN you were vegan for some reason...
> 
> I have my SS card swap sussed *nods* How are you doing? xxx

We were vegan. I was for years until I moved to France :haha: Bloody hard there being vegan when the average French person doesn't even know the word for vegan! Then I started cheffing (is that a word?) over there and it went out the window. We don't go near meat though, very strict. And on;y occasionally have dairy. Not eggs though generally. Blurgh. Billy is loving his tofu which is a bonus!

I'm so stuck on my SS.


----------



## jen1604

Yes I think making something is LOVELY. If I made something though it would be like a lollipop stick with a face drawn on though,I'm so uncrafty. I love sushi SO SO SO SO much. I wish there was better sushi near us. Stupid uncultured seasidey city.


----------



## StarlitHome

Honolulu is like a sushi mecca... there are lots of Japanese people here so even the grocery store/gas station sushi is good!!

Showed off our new diapers at Thanksgiving dinner last night, the Hello Kitty ones were a big hit :)


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Yes I think making something is LOVELY. If I made something though it would be like a lollipop stick with a face drawn on though,I'm so uncrafty.


:rofl: Me too! I suck at craft stuff, I can knit but only basic stitches :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

We're having Indian takeaway. I have my card for SS but not my little optional present. I will not be subjecting anyone to my (non-existent) crafting skills. 

Potty training is so not progressing in this house. I have banned big girl knickers for the foreseeable future as I don't want to scrub pee off the carpets. She is often insisting on wearing trainers but then doesn't use the potty. :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: Big girl knickers. Sounds like what I've been wearing since pregnancy :haha:

My chilli was lush, if a little hot. And I just ate a veggie burger too :blush: DH has made a load as rolls for hisday out paddling tomorrow. As I can't go too he made me my own paddle sandwich :) IT was lush. Veggie burger, vegan garlic mayo (surprisingly tasty) and sweet chilli sauce. MMMmmmmmmmm. I am one greedy fecker.

ETA I forgot to say it was in a tiger roll :D


----------



## vaniilla

sushi is easy to make at home anyone thats not tried to should! :flower:

I lover tiger rolls, I think its my fave kind of bread :) we should have a drool smiley :haha:

glad to hear the nappies went down well starlit :flower: maybe a few friends and family will consider them now? if they don't use them already that is - mine think I've stepped back into the stone ages - we were cloth nappies but it was the simple terry & safety pins kind so my mum thinks I'm nuts :rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

vaniilla said:


> glad to hear the nappies went down well starlit :flower: maybe a few friends and family will consider them now? if they don't use them already that is - mine think I've stepped back into the stone ages - we were cloth nappies but it was the simple terry & safety pins kind so my mum thinks I'm nuts :rofl:

Molly is the youngest by 4 years as far as kids on DH's side go, but my brother-in-law (not married [yet] and no kids) was totally intrigued by the idea of cloth diapers! 
He's a very back-to-the-land, all-natural-everything type guy, so I'm sure that his future kids will be in cloth. His girlfriend _loves_ babies, too, so we're all just waiting for them to get engaged and married and have a kid!


----------



## Thumper

I think I could cope with sushi in honalulu. Just about.

;)


----------



## StarlitHome

Thumper said:


> I think I could cope with sushi in honalulu. Just about.
> 
> ;)

:haha: yeah....


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> I think I could cope with sushi in honalulu. Just about.
> 
> ;)

Yeah me too... Bnb natural parenting meet in Honolulu it is then :rofl:

I have woken up craving cheese and pickle sandwiches SO badly. We have no pickle. We're off to Ophelia's school Xmas fayre this morning, what do you think the chances are that they've whipped up a plate of sandwiches with pickle in?!


----------



## princess_bump

ooo jen i had a similar craving recently! enjoy your day hon :D

star lit - gorgeous stash :D

my moby arrived this morning after months of deliberating over what i wanted :blush: hubby thought it was the best choice for newborn, and we love it! just got to keep practicing tying it :D


----------



## Thumper

Yeay for the Moby! PB, I saw your name and thought maybe something had happened... I'm excited for your newborn fluff pics :D


----------



## mandarhino

We got a new fridge today! I'm looking forward to my food being stored at the correct temperature. We've already made it feel at home.

And M has started calling me Mum. :cry: I keep correcting her to Mummy. I hope this is just a temporary phase.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0309.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Thumper

I HAVE POLAR BEAR ICE CREAM!!! Thank you Lliena :D

PS Nice fridge :)


----------



## Thumper

£8.75 for a new danube tutto. I'm so upset that they don;t work for us :cry: I'm having to sell his AIOs too as he has a huge builders bum in them now :(
Why can't itti do a bigger rise?


----------



## jen1604

They should atleast make an XL like Bambooty do, it's craziness!


----------



## vaniilla

I am not a happy bunny today!!!! Its only been two weeks since I was last ill and now the whole house has a nasty cold :growlmad: 

lo is a nightmare with wiping his nose - he twists and turns so fast its like a never ending battle to wipe his nose!


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Vanilla,lots of honey and lemon!!

They have the totsbots xmas limited editions on Bargainbots Facebook if anyone is looking for them for £11.99!


----------



## Thumper

Stop it Jen you pimp! I'm currently looking to buy super boring bamboo squares or fitteds. Whoo exciting. No point me buying much else as I can make them :growlmad: I've shot myself in the foot!
Well with all the talk of teething (Modo I blame you) I was up all night with my darling boy. :sleep:


----------



## Lliena

Bleurgh :sick: everything I have eaten today has just come back out, I thought I had gotten over the morning sickness boo!


----------



## TwoMummies

Oh dear Lliena, I know excatly how you feel :nope:

I was reading the pregnancy journal out loud to my bump to make sure she knew that morning sickness is supposed to stop at 12 weeks! :haha: 
Sadly she didn't listen :growlmad:

It stopped at around 16-17 weeks eventually which was a huge relief, although i've now come down with swine flu so seems like one thing after an another at the minute.

Still wondering where this glowing stage is and what happened to all the energy i'm supposed to have right now :shrug:


----------



## Thumper

Billy's 8 months old now and I'm still not glowing :( in fact I seem to be getting more 'unglowing' everyday!


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> Billy's 8 months old now and I'm still not glowing :( in fact I seem to be getting more 'unglowing' everyday!

Yep!
I've been slowly un-glowing since Megan arrived over 9 years ago now :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Woo sent my secret santa this morning :dance:


----------



## Eala

Yay for Secret Santa! I have a card ready to go, just waiting for the "small-and-not-expensive-or-in-any-way-valuable" extra to arrive ;)


----------



## Thumper

Oh I wasn;t going to say when I sent my 'optional extra in no way expensive little gesture' as it wouldn;t be so secret. Or are we saying who it's from? Is everyone keeping it til Christmas day? Is it sad that I'm excited about it? :blush: 

Also, I hope the person I have is grateful as it's pretty much the only Christmas present (or not present but merely a card with a small optional non-valuable extra) I'm giving this year :rofl: We don't really bother with Christmas hence no gifts, although we know we will from next year onwards for Billy's sake.


----------



## mandarhino

I'm going to be posting mine tomorrow. Finally got everything together. 

I went slightly bonkers today as I waited in all day for deliveries. Last one came at 6pm (despite having a 5:30 cut off). But still my new expresso maker is here, which is DH and I's Christmas present to ourselves. And we have a Christmas tree now and a new bin. Still it would have been nice to leave the house for a while as well.


----------



## Lliena

Ah Thumper the lady knows it's me that's sending as the way it worked out only left one person to send to her cos she organised it :rofl: So I figured it didn't matter if I said I had sent it or not ;)

Mandarhino- Yum expresso maker, I keep looking at the Tassimo or Nespresso but I don't really drink that much coffee. It would look nice in my kitchen though :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

We got a turquoise DeLonghi one on sale at Amazon and it is so pretty. It goes with my new purple kettle which we had to buy after the last one caught on fire! We previously had a DeLonghi one but it died about a year ago and it has taken us this long to buy another one. I'm so excited about having proper expresso at home again and putting the cafetiere back in the cupboard.


----------



## Eala

I'm not an espresso fan, but I do like my Dolce Gusto machine :blush:

I'm just doing card and not-quite-present together, but signing them from Santa, I think :rofl: It'll all come out in the end who was who, I'm sure :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill be signing secret ;) Still need to go shopping fotr the small optional gift...just havent been out to town yet to look due to weather and work :dohh:


----------



## Jenniflower

Hello ladies happy December! Everyone busted into their advent calendars? Christmas came for me a bit early look what hubby got for me and Phoebe!

It's so pretty and purple!
 



Attached Files:







20111202_212929.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Arcanegirl

oohhh pretty :D


----------



## Thumper

That's beautiful! :)


----------



## jen1604

Eeeeeeek my secret Santa presents are here :happydance: I'm so excited! Xxxx


----------



## Lliena

Evening ladies, I had a lovely day putting the tree up and decorating the house, and then we went on our santa train ride and Avalon loved it. Gonna do some wrapping of presents tonight I think whilst having some Hotel Chocolat gingerbread hot chocolate *yum!*


----------



## mandarhino

The carrier is really pretty.

That sounds nice Lilena. We decorated the tree today. Think I'm going to regret putting it up this early, as it was promptly undecorated. Hopefully it will lose its novelty value soon. 

Having real issues with refusal to wear nappies but then also refusal to use the potty. Hey ho.


----------



## Eala

The carrier is really pretty, Jenniflower :)

We'll probably put our tree up tomorrow, depending on (1) how Roo is and (2) how I am :dohh: Hey, as long as it goes up before Christmas, I feel I'm doing well :haha:

Manda, hope things get better soon :hugs:


----------



## Thumper

No tree for us :) We are dreading having to put up decorations and stuff as Billy gets older. The phrase 'bah humbug' was made for us :haha:

Billy did his first fridge painting today :D I know one day I will tire of the thousands of pictures he brings home but I love it! I feel like a proper Mum now ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

We got the tree up today, the box was out and we didnt have much else to do :lol:


----------



## Eala

Thumper, we are pretty "bah humbug" too, although that probably takes a bit more effort (if you know what I mean!) :haha: I think I eventually put up a Tesco £1.99 "Value" tree the year Roo was born, just so I could take a pic of her engraved "Roo's First Christmas" star :blush: Last year I put a tree up about 2 days before Christmas :haha: This year, she is into it a little bit more so we're making something approaching an effort :rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

If it had been up to me we wouldn't have gotten a tree till much later in the month... But my in-laws gave us a real tree yesterday. So we set it up and decorated it last night.
It's very pretty and Molly is completely mesmerized by it this morning :haha:


----------



## Eala

Well we haven't put the tree up today :blush: I'm sure we'll get around to it at some point before Christmas... :xmas15:


----------



## Thumper

Got my secret Santa done :dance: only problem is I realised it's not really for the person I'm giving it to... Oops. It's pretty though :D


----------



## jen1604

Poor neglected chat thread ;)

How are we all? 

We just got our TotsBots Christmas nappy :happydance: I love it! 
22 days til my 20 week scan too-I'm so excited! 

Oh and of course congratulations to our gorgeous Princess_Bump on the arrival of Summer Faith :kiss:


----------



## Lliena

Oh I didn't know she had given birth, yey :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Yep,Summer arrived by C-section yesterday :happydance: 7lb 12oz. :cloud9: I can't wait to see that amazing fluffy stash of hers being put to good use!


----------



## Thumper

Oh :dance: congrats!!! What a lucky bum that baby has :)

I got a magimix today :D my present from my folks, it's beautiful! So today I will be cooking. And baking. And mixing. And mostly eating :)


----------



## Lliena

Aww yey so pleased for her :D I'm going to dig out all the nappies I have bought for this LO so far in a bit and add them up. I reckon Im easily near 30 :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Jealous of the Magimix. My little sister got a cherry red KitchenAid for Christmas last year. Its this one,its beautiful... https://topscallops.com/my-beautiful-cherry-red-kitchenaid-mixer/ Unfortunately I don't do enough baking to warrant such a beautiful piece of kit. I have a slushie drink maker instead ;)

Lliena I reckon I must have 20-ish by now. Lots of them are in my demo bag at the moment as they're not being used so I keep forgetting I have them and buying more :blush: I want to see your newborn stash!


----------



## Thumper

Oh that's beautiful. Mine is a plain White mixer/chopper/blender/whisker/slicer/grater. I can't work out yet what it DOESN'T do :)
Billy just asleep so I'm off to make chickpea mayonnaise and herby flatbread. Yum!

Quite jealous of all the newborn fluff buying. I'm waiting on the bamboo flat terrys. Whoo.


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Jealous of the Magimix. My little sister got a cherry red KitchenAid for Christmas last year. Its this one,its beautiful... https://topscallops.com/my-beautiful-cherry-red-kitchenaid-mixer/ Unfortunately I don't do enough baking to warrant such a beautiful piece of kit. I have a slushie drink maker instead ;)
> 
> Lliena I reckon I must have 20-ish by now. Lots of them are in my demo bag at the moment as they're not being used so I keep forgetting I have them and buying more :blush: I want to see your newborn stash!

I will take a pic in a bit and put it up :D

edit- have counted .... it's more than 30 :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Ok have put the stash pic in my journal :D


----------



## Elphaba

Awww lovely to hear about the arrival of Summer Faith.

Meant to come on here last week and say and don't think I did, but...I finally passed my driving test last Wednesday!!! Was my 6th attempt over the years (2 in 2003, 2 in 2004....massive gap...1 in 2010 just before I went on maternity leave).

Not much else new here. Xavier and I both have colds though so lots of icky nappies and a bit of a sore bum (him, not me).


----------



## Eala

Yay for Summer arriving - welcome to the world, little one! :)

Lliena, your stash looks great! I need to get my terries and I'm after 2 Gen-Ys and then that'll be me. Yup. No more after that :blush:

Elphaba - congratulations on passing your driving test!!! :)

I'm so decidedly NOT a domestic goddess - I had to google what a Magimix was :blush:


----------



## Thumper

Eala said:


> I'm so decidedly NOT a domestic goddess - I had to google what a Magimix was :blush:

Domestic goddess? I am soooo NOT one of those :rofl: I just like food :blush: And my Mum had one. Still has the same one actually. It must be over 30 years old! It's days like this one that I feel old. I am becomming my mother *sigh* Not that she isn't great (she is) but I feel old and like a rut is forming under my feet.
Oh well, I shall bake a cake and feel better :haha:


----------



## Eala

I actually own a copy of "How To Be A Domestic Goddess" :blush: I made a dessert out of there for Christmas one year. Melt-in-the-middle chocolate puddings. Lush doesn't even begin to describe them! That's the nearest I get :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

:cry: I just put my nappies on a 90 wash! :cry: I wasn;t paying attention when I put them on, and I forgot to change the temperature. I put them on a white wash as it;s the longest on our machine and I even though to myself that it was going on for longer than usual! I'm such a doughnut! :dohh: As soon as I remembered I ran to the machine but with only 30 mins left on a 3hr wash I think it was too late! I stopped it and they seem ok. I haven't checked them all yet but put it on for a shorter (cold) wash with my new bamboo squares that arrive this monring. I'm so scared...


----------



## Thumper

:dohh: :dohh: :dohh:
I 've just worked out that the nappies couldn't have been on for longer than an ahour and a half so I might have got to them before the high temp. I'm really not with it this morning... Must have been the 8 hours sleep I had :dance: I must tell Billy not to sleep that well again as I can't think straight with sleep!


----------



## Eala

Hope the nappies are ok :hugs: Hopefully even if it had started the hot bit, it won't have been long enough to do any harm :)


----------



## jen1604

Are the nappies ok?! I think I would be sat next to the washing machine crying if that happened to me...

I'm posting my SS tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Thumper

Nappies are OK :thumpup: I was so scared! I must have got to them before the killer heat started. There was an itti in there too :(
Today I made cannellini and sun-dried tomato pate, fruit scones and shortcrust pasty to make a raspberry tart.
I am gonna be soooo fat :D
Post my SS tomorrow too hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper I think I want to live at your house and you can cook for me. 

I'm aiming to post my SS on Friday. Tomorrow is too hectic. 

I'm so pooped. Went up to your neck of the woods Eala for a flying work trip. Missed most of the snow. Had a panic at the hailstorm this morning but thankfully it cleared up pretty quick.


----------



## Eala

Aww shame it wasn't a longer trip, we could've met up for a coffee ;) But I'm glad you missed the snow. Good thing you are back again - the wind is actually causing way more problems than the snow today :( 90mph gales - the schools in Glasgow have shut, it's that bad! My DH has had to go into work as he actually does have training to do today (otherwise he could work from home) but he'll leave if it gets much worse. It's horrendous. I was going to post my SS today, but I'm not venturing out of the house unless I have to :nope:

Thumper, glad the nappies are ok! I now want scones so badly :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Mmmmmmm scones. We had cream teas for everyone at our wedding reception (well we had to really didn't we?! We live in Devon and the wedding was in Cornwall where I lived when I was a little girly,it would have been wrong to not get the cream teas out)!

Sounds scary Eala. We never get any form of extreme weather here. Stay in the house and keep safe and warm. 

I have a nappucino Tuesday that I really need to start getting organised for. 

Also,I'm pretty sure Alex moved my OU books to the new house yesterday. :dohh: The one thing I need today and they're not here. Dopey man!


----------



## Lliena

Ah I was just checking James' email to check on our tesco order and there was an email from amazon there so I had a nosy *bad Emma!* and it said "Your order for Take That progress has been dispatched." Now I know we went to see them in June and it was good but I don't want the dvd of the tour :dohh: So do I tell him I snooped so he knows and he can change it or just smile and accept it on xmas day? :haha:


----------



## modo

Hmm. I think it would depend on how big of an issue checking his email is. My DH's iphone is registered with both our email accounts (it used to be my phone and doesn't bother me) so we have accidentally read each others emails and it's not a big deal.


----------



## Lliena

It's not a big deal to check each others at all, I have told him and he said he is glad I did so he cancelled it and is going to get me Miranda instead :)


----------



## StarlitHome

My DH leaves his email signed in all the time and we share his laptop so I can watch movies while I nurse... I know he's ordered my gifts and I have seen the "Your Order Has Shipped!" emails in his inbox and so far I have resisted clicking to see what it is... It's so hard!!


----------



## Thumper

Lliena, OH and I ended up having a discussion about what you should do :haha: I'm glad you got it sorted.
Starlithome- I'm the same! I never look though :smug: but it is tempting!

I got a nappy in the post today from CNT and it smells of wee :nope: really gutted as it was sold as EUC and it's not. rubbish.


----------



## Lliena

What did you think I should do? It's not his personal email it's one we both have access to like for joint account stuff etc. :)


----------



## Thumper

Well we weren't sure if you'd been snooping or not. We both thought that if you saw it without it being a big deal (not you'd gone snooping through private emails) then you should tell him. I would've done the same except Craig always tells me what he's bought me as he gets too excited and is rubbish at secrets :haha:
It would've been rubbish to get a DVD you didn't want.


----------



## Lliena

Indeed it would :)

Aw man I was having a lovely afternoon at my friends house we had an early xmas meet up and a buffet type lunch and all the babies were playing together. It was getting to 2.30ish so I thought right I'll ring a taxi for 3pm and then I can go straight to school an get Fi. No sooner had I booked the taxi school rang me and said can you come and get Fi she has been sick all over the stage during her school play(they were performing it for the juniors befor they show parents next week). So I had to cancel the cab and luckily one of my friends gave me a lift to go get her, she was so mortified poor thing, she keeps saying OMG I was sick in front of everyone. I keep telling her it's ok but part of me keeps giggling too oops :haha:


----------



## jen1604

Omg poor Ffion- that would be the worst thing EVER when you're 7! Poor little soul.

I like how we've both got little girls called Fi and neither of their 'proper' names is Fiona! x


----------



## jen1604

Not that I have anything against Fiona as a name,just when you hear Fi as a nickname its normally short for Fiona!


----------



## Thumper

:haha: Love the disclaimer Jen.
Poor Ffion. I'd be devastated! But I'd also laugh if I was you :)


----------



## Lliena

You would not believe the amount of xmas cards that still spell it wrong, I'm like really is it that hard?! grr! She is resting on the couch now under a blanket looking sorry for herself but I think she will be okay, her pride is dented more than anything. 

Thumper- I didn't giggle in front of her I went in the kitchen and had a chuckle, I wasn't that mean :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Ffion. Hope she manages to get over that. I suspect it will be with her for life. I still remember some embarrassing incidents of mine from that age. 

Meeting for coffee would have been good Eala. I'm back up again in a couple of months but I suspect you'll be either great with child or dealing with a newborn by then. 

SS has finally been posted! And two cards to my grandmothers for which I missed the international posting dates for. Every year i resolve to be better at sending out cards and every year it is another fail. :(


----------



## StarlitHome

ugh I have a stack of cards (addressed, stamped, everything) waiting to be mailed :dohh:


----------



## Eala

Is Ffion feeling better now, Lliena? Poor thing, must've been horrible!

Manda - I'm due 8th march so I suppose it depends on when your trip up ends up being :). If coffee is at all possible, I'll do my best to make it :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Stacks of stuff here waiting to be posted too :dohh: out Monday for definate!


----------



## mandarhino

Eala, it is likely to be Feb / Mar time. No firm dates as yet but once I know I'll pm you. 

Starlit - I know the feeling. I've got a bunch more cards here that i should have posted but all my relatives that can use the internet will be getting an e-card instead. Oh well, Christmas 2012 might be the year I send out cards to everybody. 

We're trying to book our trip in January. My parents are going to watch M for a few days while we go off on a little holiday. Think it might wind up being Barcelona as the price & flight times are the best.


----------



## Eala

Ooh a getaway in January sounds lovely :) Nice time to go, when everything is a bit bleak and meh here!

Starlit - I hear you! I generally don't "do" Christmas cards anymore. I give a few (mostly hand-given ones) and send a couple. But for the most part, I work out (roughly) how much I'd send on cards + stamps etc, then make a direct donation for that amount (rounded up) to a charity which hubby and I agree on. Then we FB/e-mail/text/phone people to wish them Merry Christmas etc and explain what we have decided to do. Some people still get in a snit with us about it, but I figure that's probably the reason that we only really get in touch once a year anyway :shrug: :haha:


----------



## StarlitHome

Eala said:


> Starlit - I hear you! I generally don't "do" Christmas cards anymore. I give a few (mostly hand-given ones) and send a couple. But for the most part, I work out (roughly) how much I'd send on cards + stamps etc, then make a direct donation for that amount (rounded up) to a charity which hubby and I agree on. Then we FB/e-mail/text/phone people to wish them Merry Christmas etc and explain what we have decided to do. Some people still get in a snit with us about it, but I figure that's probably the reason that we only really get in touch once a year anyway :shrug: :haha:

We only send cards (with a photo inside) to my family in Canada - grandparents and aunts and such. We hand-give a few more to DH's aunts here... 
The rest of the year it's all electronic! Emails, FB. :)


----------



## Eala

It's just friends who get cards from us, really. My grandparents are all dead, and the rest of my extended "family" (I use the term loosely) tend to do nothing except hack me off :blush:


----------



## jen1604

I have a massive stack of cards to post :dohh: And about a million cards to be taken into pre-school.

Alex is working late everyday this week and then will be going away on Sunday for Christmas work :( Home on the evening of Christmas eve. Hate it :( 

In happier news though,only one person has entered my nappy competition on Facebook :rofl: so if any of you want to win a nappy you have a very good chance :rofl: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Real-Cloth-Nappies-for-Plymouth/224046207636541


----------



## Eala

I would... but at the moment most of my nappies live in a big, butterfly pattern bag on the sofa-bed in our living room :blush: I do have a lovely change unit in Roo's room (soon to be "the nursery" again), where nappies used to live nicely in drawers. Then we realised that most changes happen in the living room, plus we tend to sit and make up nappies (liners etc) whilst watching TV, so... They've taken up residence :haha: :blush:

I've been to the Post Office this morning - even at 9am it was busy as anything! Mental stuff. Just sat down for a quick cuppa before heading over to my friend's house for a day of studying. Left ventricular failure, renal failure caused by a crush injury and liver failure caused by paracetomol overdose. What a happy bunch of subjects to be swotting up on as we head into Christmas :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

:hissy: Argh! 
Please, no one use Vistaprint! Just spent 30 minutes on the phone to the customer service after they fudged up our order LOTS. I had to explain to him that it's Christmas here soon and I needed my order by then. :dohh: He seemed to think that it would be delivered on the 27th at the latest. Helpful. Bonus though, we got 3 photobooks free as they cocked up :)

Jen-I'll take a photo of my very lame storage later once I've actually got some nappies on it (washing piling up :blush: )


----------



## JellyBeann

I've just entered...pics of my storage for my 104 nappies!!


----------



## jen1604

Thanks girlies,you're ace :flower: JB I don't dare count mine now,or add up how much I've spent :blush:

Thumper thats rubbish,if they've messed up your Christmas order you should get more than photobooks!!! x


----------



## Thumper

I've made up my nappies, now I need to find the camera :dohh:
I'm going to stalk everyone else's pics too :haha:
I only have enough nappies to do us :( No stash overload here. Therefore I deserve to win ;)


----------



## qwk

Hi ladies... Wondering if I can join in your chatter? :)

I've just finally been getting back on BNB after entering the post-baby haze! Anyway, we have embraced a lot of the natural parenting type things, CDing, BFing, BWing - Quinton is in the ergo on me at the moment :)

I flipped back through the past few pages in this thread... Ah, Christmas cards - I just finished putting stamps on almost all our cards, phew. Was not easy with a little man who refuses to be put down ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: qwk!

My card swap has been posted today finally :D


----------



## Thumper

:wave: Hi.

I'm so glad we don't do cards. I do have to brave the PO tomorrow though to post some nappies and my SS (finally!) 

Then we are off for a fun day of fun stuff :D


----------



## mandarhino

Hi qwk! 

I have a toddler with what looks like pink eye. Aargh. i hope it is better by tomorrow as it is dress up day at nursery and she'll be gutted if she misses it. She's going through a girly dress phase at the moment. Not so much pink but it needs to be dresses. I'm trying and hold off the pink mania for as long as possible. She still claims her favourite colour is blue.


----------



## jen1604

Hey qwk :) 

My secret Santa has been posted! If there is anyone that hasn't got theirs by next week can you give me a shout so I can check everyone's sent/is sending? Xx


----------



## Eala

Hi qwk :wave:

I've sent my secret santa :)

Manda - hope M made it to her dress up day at nursery!


----------



## mandarhino

Nope she didn't, but she did wear a lovely party dress in the house. Thankfully my MIL was visiting so she took childcare duties until I came home early. She's on drops and it is getting better so we may take her in tomorrow. 

Not sure what you're supposed to do. Nursery indicated if she was on drops we could take her in and the pharmacist suggested keeping her home. 

So is everyone ready for Christmas? I'm really, really not.


----------



## StarlitHome

I am - apartment decorated, gifts bought and wrapped. I made sure we were done our shopping by December 1, to avoid the crazy malls!

stash flash:
https://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lw5wm4FHmJ1qfqidwo6_250.jpg
18 Sunbaby diapers!


----------



## qwk

Thanks for the welcome! :wave:

Aww manda, hope she gets better soon! And that no other household members get pink eye!

Starlit - wow impressive! We are dragging on gift buying... Have bought maybe half? Drfinitely have not wrapped yet :( House is decorated though :) less than my usual, but with a one month old I tried to temper myself :haha:


----------



## Eala

Manda, I get confused when it comes to nursery as well. Roo had conjunctivitis once and I ended up with eye-drops for her even though 99% of conjunctivitis cases are viral :wacko: The nurse practitioner gave me them because she said she really feels for parents who are given this line of "as long as the condition is being treated, they can come to nursery" - and when you require childcare to be able to work, you're kinda stuck! But it's not like being on antibiotic drops is going to stop the spread of a highly contagious viral infection :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

I posted my SS too :) although I forgot to put something in it :dohh: so I may have to send out another one.
We did our presents today as part of our non-Christmas. OH got me a pasta roller. It's brill! So tonight we had sun dried tomato ravioli all handmade :D


----------



## mandarhino

I'm going to be inviting myself over to your house soon Thumper. Your tales of food make me hungry. 

Were we supposed to wait on opening our SS? Cause I didn't. :blush: Whoever got me thank you so much! M and I totally love it. I'll be hanging it above her toy kitchen, which it coordinates with nicely. :thumbup:

Having a quiet day at home today. M is still sick and I felt too guilty about sending her to nursery. She's got to get well for tomorrow as it is the Christmas concert. 

In nappy related news, I've lost a red Tutto somewhere. I haven't seen it for a couple of weeks and can't think where it could be. I only hope it is not sitting rotting somewhere. None of my wetbags are missing so that's a good sign.


----------



## jen1604

I opened my SS as soon as it arrived too :blush:

Hope M is better tomorrow,I'm gutted about missing the nativity,my poor spotty babies :(


----------



## Thumper

I want my SS now! :hissy: Hope it arrives soon :)
So are we telling each other who had who? So worry to see your spotty troubles Jen :hugs: to them both. And for the nativity play too :(

Mandarhino- tonight OH is making pizza dough and doughballs :D He's made everything himself. Pretty impressive considering a couple of years ago he could barely re-heat a microwave meal :haha: I just love food. Probably why I'll never model underwear :rofl:


----------



## StarlitHome

my dh could barely cook (box mac, cheese quesadillas, ramen, microwave crap) when we first got married... now he makes yummy curries for us once or twice a week!


----------



## mandarhino

My DH could cook thankfully. He was 32 when we started dating though, so he'd had plenty of time to practice. I'd say he's still the better cook. More patience.


----------



## modo

Jst a quick hi from me. I Am in Hospital but baby and i are doing fine. During he weekend I got loads of painful ulcers in my mouth and wasn't ble to eat or drink anything. I went to see my gp and he found me a place. Doing better now getting paracetamol and fliuds via iv and managing to eat again. Hopefully can go home soon. 

:kiss:


----------



## jen1604

:hug: Glad you're ok Modo,hopefully you'll be home soon :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

Hope your feeling better soon lovely :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Feel better soon Modo :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Oh dear Modo, that sounds horrible. Glad you are starting to feel better and hope you get home soon :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry you're not well, Modo. Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## qwk

Hi modo, so sorry to hear that!! Hope you get to go home soon!


----------



## discoclare

Haven't been on the chat thread for ages, so hi again everyone!

Modo, get well soon!

Mandarinho, could your missing Itti be with another parent from M's nursery? (do you take Ittis there?). Twice Arianna's nappies have gone home with another mum by accident, both times on a Friday annoyingly! Thankfully the other mum washed them both times for me.


----------



## mandarhino

Oh Modo, hope you're on the mend soon. You and your DH have had a terrible run of luck lately with the illnesses. 

Hello again Discoclare! I don't think so as we normally send her in an Itti but then she gets changed into an Easyfit. I'm hoping it is at my MIL or the car. Then again we have a pile of laundry (clean) in my bedroom which is going to swamp the room. Maybe it will be in there. That's my goal for tomorrow.


----------



## StarlitHome

Uggghhh I'm doing laundry right now... So annoying since we have a communal laundry room for the whole building! 4 washers and 4 dryers and still every other time I go to do laundry they're all full >.<


----------



## JellyBeann

Hi! I really need to get on this thread more often! DH broke our fridge freezer 2 days ago, just had a new (2nd hand) one delivered now, just waiting for it to settle before I turn it on! I've cleaned it in and out though, so it was a good thing it had to sit for a few hours! I'll be putting everything back in it soon... 

Also, i'm cooking Bacon in the oven, as I cba to fry it for lunch lol!


----------



## Thumper

Jen, I still haven't had a chance to take a photo. We had some terrible news yesterday and it's kind of thrown us.

Modo I hope you are home and safe xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Hope youre okay Thumper :hugs:


----------



## Lliena

:hugs: Hope your all ok Thumper xx


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> Jen, I still haven't had a chance to take a photo. We had some terrible news yesterday and it's kind of thrown us.
> 
> Modo I hope you are home and safe xxx

Hope you're all ok? Pop me a message if you want to talk xxxxxxxx


----------



## qwk

:hugs: thumper


----------



## Thumper

Thanks ladies. Life just sucks sometimes.

Jen- I posted my pic. A bit lame- I've counted 39 nappies (2 fitteds, the rest AIOs/pockets), 2 wraps and 6 prefolds. I think that's them all. I did go round counting the ones OH had just hung up to dry so hope I got them all.


----------



## Eala

Hope you are ok Thumper :hugs:

Has anyone else not received their Secret Santa yet? I'm hoping it's not the typical Christmas Royal Mail fiasco again around here :dohh: It's weird, the individual posties and people at the parcel office are so nice, but we still have so many problems!


----------



## Thumper

I've not got mine :( But mine has been recieved :) I'm pretty sure it's obvious it's from me too.


----------



## modo

:hugs: thumper

I am supposed to be discharged but the lost my file! So still here waiting....


----------



## Thumper

That's daft Modo! I hope it gets found and you get home soon x

To distract us tonight OH and I made pasta (again lol! I love my new machine), this time tagliatelle. It's actually really easy. And tasted so good. So for my parents we are going to make spinach, tomato and plain pasta for them for Christmas as our concession to gift giving.

And we took Billy out in the snow. His first snow :)


----------



## jen1604

Has anyone else not received except Eala and Thumper? I will check theyve been sent on Monday if they're not there by then xx


----------



## modo

I haven't sent mine :blush: I intended to on Monday but have been here. Will do it tomorrow if I ever manage to leave hospital :dohh: 


I also don't know if I received mine but it might be at home waiting for me.


----------



## jen1604

Dont worry Modo, I imagine lots of people are posting over the weekend :thumbup: hope you're out of the hospital soon xxx


----------



## modo

I'm till here :dohh: cannula out but now waiting for meds.


----------



## Elphaba

Sorry you've had bad news, Thumper. Hope you're ok :hugs:
Did Billy enjoy his first snow?

Hope you're out soon, Modo!


----------



## Eala

Oh the joys of waiting for a discharge prescription :dohh: I hope the get it sorted soon Modo!

Thumper, that pasta sounds delicious! Hope Billy enjoyed his first snow :cloud9:


----------



## Arcanegirl

No SS here either, but mine has been posted :)


----------



## modo

Well still here. Cannula had to be out back in and I had to spend the night until this gets sorted out. I am getting more IV meds soon then have to wait around till mid morning which is when they should have my meds to take home.

The nurse looking after me yesterday heard that her son was involved in a road traffic accident. She panicked and left my file somewhere and went to him. so when it came time to discharge me no one could find it. By the time it was found at 9.30pm no doctors were around to write the perscription


----------



## mandarhino

Hope you're ok Thumper. :hugs:

Modo - here's to you getting out today. Bobby must be missing you.

I'm coming down with an illness now that M is better. Brilliant.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all

do u mind me joining this thread??

I have been meaning to for ages :-(

Anyway HI I Sleeping bubs and have a 27month old who is now cloth bummed full time (eventually took a while :-()


----------



## JellyBeann

:hi: welcome!

I just bought a mooncup... I'm scared! lol:) I'm going to try and use it tomorrow!!


----------



## Thumper

Hi SB.
Jellybeann- I love my mooncup. Once you get used to them they are amazing!

Billy seemed unconcerned about the snow, we were way more excited! We took him swimming today to cheer us all up and he loved it. The lifeguard gave us a float too, and we had the pool to ourselves as everyone else must be Christmas shopping :shrug: Billy did loads more swimming underwater and 'jumping' off the edge. It was great :) Just what we needed.


----------



## Eala

Jellybeann - I loved my Mooncup when I was able to use it (long story). Well, I had a Diva Cup, but same odds. Really improved things for me, I always had horrendous period pains if I used tampons, but I had such heavy periods that pads alone weren't an option. I really hope to be able to use a cup again after Midgelet comes.

Thumper - Aww, sounds like a brilliant time swimming! Go go water-Billy :D


----------



## mandarhino

Hello SB & welcome. 

I alternate between a mooncup and CSP. Both really good and I barely have period pain anymore.


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all

I was going to buy a mooncup but chickened out lol don't like tampons anyway so oh um!

For the first time ever my oh got out of bed before me and changed mckenzie's night nappy but a disposable on omg its such a difference the smell the noise and poor mckenzie his pj bottoms kept falling down and kept asking me for a nappy change  we hadn't used disposables for 3days only were using them for nights but decided to brave it and use cloth at night.

Gade u had fun swimming must take lo


----------



## jen1604

Hi SB :)

Thumper, your SS has been posted my lovely so should be with you soon :kiss: (not by me may I add but have had PM's with yours)

If anyone else is still without SS tomorrow will you PM me please? :flower:


----------



## Thumper

So what did everyone get :D


----------



## Thumper

It arrived! And thank you :D It's lovely, and will great in my kitchen as it's the perfect colour and I love stars. I have a wall that has some other similar bits on so it will be right at home. And no, you were right- no tree lol! Thank you, I know it must have been a pain having to post it with a possible maybe hospital stay if perhaps you may have been in hospital *secret* santa person :flower:

Random not so nice question- what do people think about babies at funeral? They help people focus on the living, but I know that babies can pick up so easily on emotions,. Is it wise to have them around all that negative emotion and upset?


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey thumper i have taken Mckenzie to a couple of funerals he was really well behaved and I was able to hold it together as I was concentrating on him. Not the best things to go to bless ya


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> It arrived! And thank you :D It's lovely, and will great in my kitchen as it's the perfect colour and I love stars. I have a wall that has some other similar bits on so it will be right at home. And no, you were right- no tree lol! * Thank you, I know it must have been a pain having to post it with a possible maybe hospital stay if perhaps you may have been in hospital *secret* santa person *
> 
> Random not so nice question- what do people think about babies at funeral? They help people focus on the living, but I know that babies can pick up so easily on emotions,. Is it wise to have them around all that negative emotion and upset?

Your SS guess is wrong ;)

I think depending on the funeral babies can be a welcome distraction. However if you don't think you will be able to hold back your grief (I wouldn't be able to) then I wouldn't take him :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> It arrived! And thank you :D It's lovely, and will great in my kitchen as it's the perfect colour and I love stars. I have a wall that has some other similar bits on so it will be right at home. And no, you were right- no tree lol! * Thank you, I know it must have been a pain having to post it with a possible maybe hospital stay if perhaps you may have been in hospital *secret* santa person *
> 
> Random not so nice question- what do people think about babies at funeral? They help people focus on the living, but I know that babies can pick up so easily on emotions,. Is it wise to have them around all that negative emotion and upset?
> 
> *Your SS guess is wrong *
> 
> I think depending on the funeral babies can be a welcome distraction. However if you don't think you will be able to hold back your grief (I wouldn't be able to) then I wouldn't take him :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:shock: But the address is London. Ooooh confused now.


We are going to be mega upset but OH wants him there as do I as Billy was also part of all our lives. And there will be at least one other baby there :cry: Billy's been upset enough by it already by picking up on our emotions. He's sleeping worse at night again and has been clingy. *sigh* I think we will take him and I can just feed him during the ceremony if he's disruptive, and cuddle him the rest of the time to stop myself breaking down.


----------



## Thumper

On a side note I've just made the best pasty filling EVER! And made my own rough puff pastry too :D First time. Yum. Also making a mushroom ragout and polenta. I have gone cooking mad lately :blush:


----------



## Lliena

There is another lady that lives in London too Thumper ;) I know who my secret santa was and I got a lovely bar of Hotel Chocolat Mississippi mud pie and a bottle of Philosophy Gingerbread shower gel :D


----------



## Thumper

But it can't be her! I know her address :blush:


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Thumper. Send me some of your yummy cooking.

I won a Pysanky Gen-Y wrap,its sooooo lush.

From my lovely SS I got a Nightmare Before Christmas mirror and yummy chocolate :kiss:


----------



## Lliena

Ahh then Im stuck Thumper! Oh cool Jen you were one of the winners then? That's fab :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

No SS here, postie has been for today :(


----------



## jen1604

Yep Lli, I won on Friday :D it's so insanely beautiful. 

AG I know about your SS, don't worry, it will be on it's way :) 

I really need to destash a bit, is anyone looking for anything before I do it? X


----------



## Thumper

Jen you have far too many nappies! That's just simply not fair! :p

We need wraps to go over the terries we've started using at nights. They're doing well :) except we only have the one wrap (bought from Lliena) that we can use.


----------



## jen1604

Ok, I shall have a look through wraps at some point.

I do not have too many nappies *pout* Well ok I do but I'm going to try really hard to get rid of a few of them :blush: xxx


----------



## Thumper

OK, maybe I'm just jealous :blush:


----------



## JellyBeann

I think I love my mooncup!!


----------



## Eala

No SS for me today, really hoping Royal Mail haven't lost it!

I did, however, get a really funny letter from the hospital. Apparently, I'm anaemic! The normal haemoglobin levels in pregnancy should be at least 10.5g/dl (apparently), and mine are... 105g/dl! Think someone has made a typo somewhere? :haha: I'm wondering now what they actually are :rofl:


----------



## modo

Can anyone recommend me their washing machine as mine has broken down :cry:

https://www.babyandbump.com/natural...ecommend-me-washing-machine.html#post14584843


----------



## mandarhino

I got some bunting with M's name on it from my SS. I love it soo much. It is hanging on the wall above her kitchen, which it coordinates nicely with. 

Thumper - i've gone to a wake with my then very young cousin. It was actually quite nice in giving people something else to focus on. However there was a whole sea of people around to entertain him. The most recent funeral I went to, I didn't take M as it was more formal (Catholic funeral) and I was worried she would act up. She was actually quite good though when we found out about the death. Just stayed very quiet and she could obviously tell that everyone was upset so she just smiled and behaved very, very well. Found it quite amazing as she was 9 months at the time. 

Modo have posted on your other thread. I cannot sing the phrases of Bosch machines enough.

Jen I've got a MF wetbag in that Birds of Norway pattern (or Pysanky as Gen Y insist on calling it). I used to have a Green Carbon Living wrap in that pattern but I sold it on. It is so pretty.


----------



## Eala

Thumper, sorry I didn't answer before :dohh: When my Grandmother died, we took Roo to the funeral - she was about 6 or 7 months old. We sat at the side during the Church service so that we could take her out if need be. But quite a few people (including the minister) commented on how nice it was to have her there. At the time, she was the "newest" baby, so kinda the opposite end of the generational spectrum to where my Granny had been (if that makes sense!) and people felt like she was a reminder of life going on.

I had a Connecta in the Birds of Norway fabric for a while, such a pretty design :)

Modo - I have a Hotpoint Aqaltis (which I haven't had for very long, to be fair) but so far I am in awe. 11kg wash load, it's super quiet, and so many options it's unreal, yet still very easy to use (even my hubby can manage it!) I'd recommend it, for sure :)


----------



## Lliena

I'm baaaaaaaaaack ;)


----------



## Thumper

Lliena... off to stalk your journal!!!!


----------



## JellyBeann

I've only gone an won a competition on facebook run by Big Mama Slings...

I've won:
Ellaroo Wrap in Seattle medium
Sakura Bloom Pure Ring Sling in Espresso
Ellaroo Mei Tai in London


----------



## Thumper

:dohh: I meant to enter that. I've a friend who works for them and only a few people entered. Muppet. Well done though! Very jealous.
Oh, and congrats on your moony ;)


----------



## JellyBeann

I love my moony...it's awesome! And I really can't believe I won...I never win anything!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Meant to say...only 6 of us entered!


----------



## jen1604

JellyBeann said:


> I've only gone an won a competition on facebook run by Big Mama Slings...
> 
> I've won:
> Ellaroo Wrap in Seattle medium
> Sakura Bloom Pure Ring Sling in Espresso
> Ellaroo Mei Tai in London

That's amazing JB! Well done! X


----------



## TwoMummies

I've received my SS prezzie :thumbup:

A lovely smellies set that was great for relaxing in the bath, ideal at the minute as I am never out the bath.

Huge thank you to whoever it was!! :hugs:


----------



## modo

Forgot to add that I got my SS pressie :happydance: We have a box by the door for any packages that arrive while we are out. The RM NEVER use it :growlmad: so I didn't think to check. DH found my pressie in there yesterday and it's now under the tree till Christmas. Thanks SS whoever you are :hugs:


----------



## Eala

I had a card through the door yesterday saying I have packages to pick up (typical, they come the one afternoon that I'm out!). But I can't get them until Friday :brat: I bet my SS in amongst them too, darnit :grr:


----------



## jen1604

So I think that means everyone has either received a present or has one that should be arriving very soon :happydance: :happydance: 

Is everyone ready for Christmas? I have submitted my open uni TMA (which was a nightmare to write towards the end).
So that's a big one off the ticklist.

DH is away til Christmas Eve evening now and the children will be going to their dads on Christmas Eve so I may brave going into the city centre just to look at all the crazy fools who haven't got their presents yet ;)


----------



## Eala

I'm done in terms of shopping (both food and presents). Presents have been finished for a while (first time EVER I've been this organised) but I only got the lamb for Christmas Day yesterday. 

Today will be present wrapping :coffee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Presents are finished here as of yesterday, food shop will be done on Saturday...mad you think? Theres a method behind my madness....im in work till lunchtime and I know they start to reduce things like meat etc that are dated the 24th and 25th, so ill be stocking up the freezer :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Presents all done and wrapped, didn't need to do ffod shop as we are off to Kent to James' mums for christmas. In fact we are heading there later on today if all goes according to plan packing wise :)


----------



## Thumper

Not exactly prepared here but my head is in the clouds! Hair cut today and cooking part of out Christmas meal. I've already got the starter in the freezer ready to take up (my mum always claims to be hopeless at veggie food) to Scotland in a bag with some booby milk! I'll pack later then tomorrow is funeral then takeaway and travel in the middle of the night. My brother is coming over to take us up in his swanky new car :) I'll wrap presents up there as we don't have paper. I'm such a cheapskate lol and only have a couple of token gifts to give.


----------



## Arcanegirl

SS is here :happydance: nom nom thankyou!


----------



## sleeping bubs

omg omg went food shopping today never again!!!! Bless Mckenzie he was such a good boy and sat in the trolley for over 2hrs!!! So my mum treated him to a ride  He was so happy and fell asleep on the way home.

I did finish christmas shopping until my mum gave me a card for Mckenzie with some money in from a relative so brought pat and Jess for his postman pat helicopter he got for his birthday he has been going on about them for ages cos the figures didn't come with the helicopter but now got to find some wrapping paper as have run out!!

Oh decided to invite my parents and younger brothers for tea on Christmas Eve so now got to sort that out!!!


----------



## modo

I have a few more bits to gift wrap (an iggle piggle and upsy daisy and a few pressies for my BILs) but otherwise done. We are driving to Yeovil on Christmas Day to my MILs to spend the day and come back.


----------



## mandarhino

I've wrapped everything down here but we have more gifts to wrap that are waiting for us at my MILs. We drive up tomorrow morning. Then we need to do a food shop when we arrive. Nightmare! 

Tonight is packing the rest of stuff and tidying the rest of the house. This time I'm dreading having to take nappies as MIL's washing machine doesn't work properly. So I wind up going off to a laundromat to do them. Meh. We're going to work on toilet training while we're there in the hopes of making progress.


----------



## modo

Good luck tomorrow hon!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm all done Xmas shopping now! Feels awesome not having anything else to do!

LO hasn't fed since Monday night! He had a teeny bit in the early hours Monday morning, and that's it!! So I think he is done with booby :( Sad times but if it's what he wants!


----------



## modo

Gift wrapping all done :happydance:


----------



## jen1604

Merry Christmas lovelies :)

Hope you and your little ones all have a very special day :cloud9:


----------



## Eala

Merry Christmas Jen!

And Merry Christmas everyone :) Hope you are all having a magical day :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Merry Christmas everyone xx


----------



## modo

Hope everyone had a great christmas :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Merry belated Christmas everyone. 

We've recovering from the present explosion today and have more family coming over.


----------



## Thumper

Hope everyone had a great day x


----------



## princess_bump

Merry christmas everyone :D hope everyone had a brilliant day yesterday and are enjoying the bank holidays now :D


----------



## JellyBeann

MERRY CHRISTMAS! I know it's a bit late, but we're just recovering from present invasion!

We had a fabby day and I hope you all did too! All of us were spoiled and it was just lovely! LO was so much more into it this year and it was brill watching him tuck into pressies, although he did drive me, my mum and aunt crazy with his slow present opening at my nans!


----------



## Elphaba

Hope you all had a fab Christmas! We had a good one over all - lovely to see family etc and Xavier has had great fun. 

However, DH spent Christmas afternoon in A&E after having severe chest pains and I went with him (luckily inlaws were staying so left Xavier with them). He's fine (probably stress but they weren't sure) but it was a bit scary. Also found out today that our friend's dad (who we also know) died tragically on Christmas Day.:cry:


----------



## princess_bump

Elphaba said:


> Hope you all had a fab Christmas! We had a good one over all - lovely to see family etc and Xavier has had great fun.
> 
> However, DH spent Christmas afternoon in A&E after having severe chest pains and I went with him (luckily inlaws were staying so left Xavier with them). He's fine (probably stress but they weren't sure) but it was a bit scary. Also found out today that our friend's dad (who we also know) died tragically on Christmas Day.:cry:

oh my goodness sweetie, poor you, thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## feeble

I got a new sling today!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...234596669.73046.145687608816099&type=1&ref=nf

It's uber comfy and I made her make me a double strength chest strap so that I can wear through the pregnancy! 

The waist is unbelievable, it is the comfiest sling I have ever used!


----------



## JellyBeann

feeble said:


> I got a new sling today!!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...234596669.73046.145687608816099&type=1&ref=nf
> 
> It's uber comfy and I made her make me a double strength chest strap so that I can wear through the pregnancy!
> 
> The waist is unbelievable, it is the comfiest sling I have ever used!

They look lush!!


----------



## feeble

It's gorgeous! 

So happy with it and everyone says j looks comfy in it


----------



## JellyBeann

feeble said:


> It's gorgeous!
> 
> So happy with it and everyone says j looks comfy in it

I might have to put in an order lol!


----------



## feeble

It was 65 quid plus 7 quid postage... Absolute bargain!


----------



## JellyBeann

That is a bargain! But I want an Ocah wrap conversion first!


----------



## feeble

Get lots of top stitching on the waist. It was my biggest mistake with my ocah. I prefer my Madame googoo though, it's more comfy and supportive!


----------



## Lliena

Hey everyone, am back from having xmas away down in Kent, it's nice to be home :D


----------



## feeble

Hello x ow was Kent?


----------



## Thumper

I got back last night/this morning too. It's so good to be home again! Spending today staring at the heap of unpacked clothes and presents and ignoring it ;)
How's everyone otherwise? I am glad it will be January soon.


----------



## modo

Just a quick thank you to my SS. Thank you for the lovely (and original!) Christmas pressie! I love it :) Maybe I'll post a pic in my journal if something ever grows :)


----------



## mandarhino

I'm back too! Hooray. We came back early as I was getting antsy.


----------



## Eala

Welcome back, Manda :hugs:

Modo, your SS present sounds intriguing!! :D Are we going to do a big "SS Reveal" at any point, or just keep the mystery? :)


----------



## Thumper

Reveal reveal reveal!!!!
I think we should say what we got and a guess at who gave it to us. I've already been told I'm wrong. But here goes again...
A lovely red star that is hanging in my kitchen :) it fits in perfectly. I thought it was Modo as it had a London return address on it.


----------



## modo

That would be interesting :D


----------



## modo

Not me Thumper:haha: There is some one else in London though...


----------



## Thumper

Who? I thought it was just you and mandarhino?


----------



## Thumper

Maybe i didn't check the postcode well enough... I didn't think it could be manda but maybe???


----------



## modo

...:haha:


----------



## Eala

Well I know who my lovely SS gift came from (long story!) so I can't really join in with that. I'll happily try and guess for other people though :rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

Not saying anything Thumper :shhh: Modo and I are both in South West London but she doesn't have a SW postcode. 

I must admit I have no idea who sent mine. They know my daughter's nickname (which she goes by 99% of the time) and spelled it correctly, as there are two common spellings. 

I have soooo much housework to do. I'm trying to declutter toys to make way for the Christmas haul as there's more still to come. And do laundry, shovel out house in preparation for my parents' arrival next week. 

M is the only grandchild on both sides and only great grandchild as well. Therefore she is really, really spoiled by the relatives. It is lovely and we're very lucky but I really hope someone else has a baby soon to take attention away from her.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Mine came from London too...my first guess is also Modo :D


----------



## modo

You are correct :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:happydance: Thankyou very much :hugs:


----------



## modo

No problem hon. Hope you liked them :hugs:


----------



## modo

I don't know who sent mine either. Wanna reveal yourself SS? You can PM me if you prefer :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh most definatley, the big lollypop is doing well for the odd lick when i fancy something sweet :lol:


----------



## Thumper

So what did you get modo?
I would've thought my SS present was obvious it was from me. If mine isn't from modo or mandarhino then I'm stuck.


----------



## modo

I got a grow your own christmas tree from Ben and Jerrys. It's really neat :D Luckily it's a two pack as I messed up my first attempt :( I really hope something grows :happydance:

https://www.benjerry.intashop.com/ice-cream-fun/two-seed-the-world-packs/prod_1218.html


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> So what did you get modo?
> I would've thought my SS present was obvious it was from me. If mine isn't from modo or mandarhino then I'm stuck.

It was me. I have a thing for Scandinavian artists who tend to be (hopefully) on the right side of cutesy. Which explains your Christmas card. 

I found a bottle of champagne in my pantry. How good is that! It is in the fridge for tonight.


----------



## modo

Oooh Mandarhino that sounds so yummy! I do miss champaign :haha:


----------



## Thumper

mandarhino said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> So what did you get modo?
> I would've thought my SS present was obvious it was from me. If mine isn't from modo or mandarhino then I'm stuck.
> 
> It was me. I have a thing for Scandinavian artists who tend to be (hopefully) on the right side of cutesy. Which explains your Christmas card.
> 
> I found a bottle of champagne in my pantry. How good is that! It is in the fridge for tonight.Click to expand...

:dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm complete muppet! I was your SS! I should.ve recognised the address :dohh: I love it thank you xxx


----------



## modo

Ok so who is my ss?!!


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> mandarhino said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> So what did you get modo?
> I would've thought my SS present was obvious it was from me. If mine isn't from modo or mandarhino then I'm stuck.
> 
> It was me. I have a thing for Scandinavian artists who tend to be (hopefully) on the right side of cutesy. Which explains your Christmas card.
> 
> I found a bottle of champagne in my pantry. How good is that! It is in the fridge for tonight.Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh::dohh::dohh: I'm complete muppet! I was your SS! I should.ve recognised the address :dohh: I love it thank you xxxClick to expand...

I love, love my bunting. I figured it was someone crafty and you were on my list, as one of the crafty people on the thread. The colours are perfect. :cloud9:


----------



## Thumper

Yeay :) so glad you like it. It took a lot of bnb stalking ;) I read on one thread you liked bunting but I hadn't a clue your daughter's name! That took more stalking :blush: jen helped with that too!


----------



## Eala

modo said:


> Ok so who is my ss?!!

Guilty as charged :blush:


----------



## modo

Eala! I didn't even guess :blush: Thank you hon. My pressie is lovely :D I really really hope something grows :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

My secret santa was Jen and vice versa :) I got some Hotel Chocolat chocolate and gingerbread Philosophy bubble bath/shower gel- It is divine :D


----------



## Eala

modo said:


> Eala! I didn't even guess :blush: Thank you hon. My pressie is lovely :D I really really hope something grows :happydance:

You are more than welcome. I couldn't send you real Ben and Jerry's, but I thought at least it comes in a B&J tub :haha: I hope something grows too!


----------



## jen1604

Hi girls. Thought I'd drop in for a quick hello, miss you all. :kiss:

It was funny how the secret Santa worked out with two pairs- me and Lliena and Manda and Thumper being each others. I think the fact it went so well though must prove we are the best section on this forum ;)


----------



## Thumper

We miss you too :hugs:
Today I squeezed myself into my pre-Billy wetsuit and got wet in a river. I must be mad. I've just had an hour and a half long lush bath to make up for it :)


----------



## Lliena

Sounds fun Thumper! Miss you Jen :hugs:

Do any of the mums on here have any experience with Phil and Teds Buggy's? The explorer in particular :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hello again Jen. 

Thumper you must be mad. Do you normally do freezing swims? I saw pictures in the paper today of the brighton swim and shivered sitting in my warm flat. 

I am finding this phase of toddlerhood very tiring. She is being deliberately naughty and trying to push my buttons. Knocking drinks over on purpose when served in the 'wrong' cup, continuing to do things after she has been told not to. Aaarrrgh.


----------



## modo

How do you deal with it mandarhino? I already find it very challenging when Bobby spills his water and I know he is still too young to know what he is doing.


----------



## mandarhino

modo said:


> How do you deal with it mandarhino? I already find it very challenging when Bobby spills his water and I know he is still too young to know what he is doing.

Yes I yell very loudly in my head a lot these days. 

With bad behaviour I tend to talk to her about it and why I'm not happy. If I threaten consequences I need to follow through. This evening she threw her toys everywhere right before bath time. I said no bedtime stories if she didn't help clear up. She ripped the piss by putting 5 pieces out of a 48 piece puzzle back in the box, with a cheery 'I'm finished tidying up now'. So I kept repeating the sanction and then carried it through. 

Since she loves her bedtime stories it was a big one. Thankfully she accepted it fairly quickly without much more discussion about why she wasn't getting any stories. So we'll see what her bedtime is like tomorrow. 

Generally she is pretty good at modifying her behaviour as long as you follow through with the threatened sanctions and explain the consequences throughout the process. 

I'm going to have a big glass of wine now though. :wine:


----------



## modo

Hope you enjoyed your wine :D I will remember your technique for when Bobby is older as I don't think he will "get it" now.


----------



## Eala

Aah Manda, sounds a lot like us :dohh: Roo is at that stage of "testing boundaries" and it's so tiring. Hope you enjoyed your wine :hugs:


----------



## StarlitHome

Anyone who could point me to a good cheap mei tai carrier? Ebay, Amazon, Etsy, whatever. Under $30? I'd like to get a carrier to replace the Moby Wrap as she's too mobile really for it to be safe. 
Any ideas are appreciated! Except please don't suggest I make my own ;)

(posted in the "let's see you babywearing" thread as well)


----------



## feeble

Get a second hand baby hawk from somewhere, If you go second hand you will get the quality of craftmanship with the low price x


----------



## Elphaba

Bah, the new Flip colours/prints aren't coming out until March now. I so need a new fluff fix too!


----------



## JellyBeann

StarlitHome said:


> Anyone who could point me to a good cheap mei tai carrier? Ebay, Amazon, Etsy, whatever. Under $30? I'd like to get a carrier to replace the Moby Wrap as she's too mobile really for it to be safe.
> Any ideas are appreciated! Except please don't suggest I make my own ;)
> 
> (posted in the "let's see you babywearing" thread as well)



https://compare.ebay.co.uk/like/280780763599?var=lv&ltyp=AllFixedPriceItemTypes&var=sbar

Dunno if it would send to you though x


----------



## Lliena

I do not need a small itti in Daquiri and a tutto in bubblegum....I do not need a small itti in Daquiri and a tutto in bubblegum....I do not need a small itti in Daquiri and a tutto in bubblegum.....I do not need a small itti in Daquiri and a tutto in bubblegum....... repeat x100!


----------



## jen1604

Yes you do :p


----------



## Thumper

Owwwww I wanna get billy a bubblegum tutto too :hissy: but he soooo doesn't need any more and tuttos didn't use to fit him so not worth the risk :(


----------



## jen1604

Lennon has a bubblegum tutto. It's one of my favourites. And baby (who still has no name-help!) has a Danube. I love pink nappies on little boys :cloud9: And obviously on girls too Lliena. I wouldn't wear pink myself though- I'm so weird.


----------



## Thumper

I'll have pink hair, but don't wear much pink. I agree it looks lush on little boys though. I still get teary when I think of Billy in his small pink itti :cloud9:


----------



## Thumper

Oooooo names! Whatcha thinking?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt need a new Aqaultis...oh dear somebodys just fitted one in my kitchen, ah well better keep it now :haha:


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Lennon has a bubblegum tutto. It's one of my favourites. And baby (who still has no name-help!) has a Danube. I love pink nappies on little boys :cloud9: And obviously on girls too Lliena. I wouldn't wear pink myself though- I'm so weird.

I don't wear pink either :haha: Avalon also had no pink stuff for the first yr of her life, but I have relented a bit on that now as it suits her. I didn't press confirm on the order yet....


----------



## Thumper

Arcanegirl said:


> I didnt need a new Aqaultis...oh dear somebodys just fitted one in my kitchen, ah well better keep it now :haha:

I want one!!! Just googled it :) I would kill for a new washing machine. Nappy washes are such a pain with our old cheapy budget machine.

Lliena- you know you are going to so you may as well get it done quick ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex has a lovely flowery nappy :lol: Its very pretty even on him!


----------



## modo

I don't like the colour pink :nope: Much prefer purple!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thumper said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> I didnt need a new Aqaultis...oh dear somebodys just fitted one in my kitchen, ah well better keep it now :haha:
> 
> I want one!!! Just googled it :) I would kill for a new washing machine. Nappy washes are such a pain with our old cheapy budget machine.
> 
> Lliena- you know you are going to so you may as well get it done quick ;)Click to expand...


Our old machine is about 5 years old and its feeling like the capacity is just too small now, were barely keeping on top of the washing!


----------



## jen1604

Oooh that's a snazzy washing machine, love it! We just got a new one over Christmas... Well with 2 in cloth, a new washing machine that can hold more is a necessity ;)


----------



## Thumper

I never in a million years thought I'd turn out to be a housewife and yet here I am, bread just out of the oven, nappies on the line and talking about which washing machine I'd like :rofl: and yet I'm the happiest I think I've ever been :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

i never thought Id say I love doing laundry :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies how are we all doing? :)


----------



## Eala

I'm finally feeling better after being ill since the weekend! And my flat terries arrived today, hurrah! :D

How's everyone else?


----------



## Eala

So I practiced the origami fold on a toy cat... I know the nippa is skeewiff, anyone know if I can fold that flap back a bit to allow it to sit centrally? I'm now thinking maybe I should've gotten some smaller squares as well as the 60x60 ones, because it's not like that cat is smaller than a newborn, really :wacko:

https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/2e544883.jpg

As first attempts go, it could've been worse. Thanks again to Aunty E for that wonderful "Don't get the origami fold wrong if you do this" video :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

Folding is looking good Eala  I used the kite fold (think it was that) on Mckenzie for a few weeks when started cloth but I never found an wrap which fitted over

How is everyone?

I really want to buy a few more slim fitting nappies to put in changing bag when out but can't decide what to get. Already have some tots bots ef (love them I have now added a ll boaster to them) also got a couple of pop-in but now using them at night with dri-night boasters. want to get AIO preferable btp any recommendations? He is a skinny 19lb 28month old


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> So I practiced the origami fold on a toy cat... I know the nippa is skeewiff, anyone know if I can fold that flap back a bit to allow it to sit centrally? I'm now thinking maybe I should've gotten some smaller squares as well as the 60x60 ones, because it's not like that cat is smaller than a newborn, really :wacko:
> 
> https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/2e544883.jpg
> 
> As first attempts go, it could've been worse. Thanks again to Aunty E for that wonderful "Don't get the origami fold wrong if you do this" video :D

I managed to get it central when I tried it, don't know why it didn't work on your cat. Maybe my teddy was wider :haha: I might have some smaller bright bots terry squares I could part with if your interested hun? x


----------



## jen1604

Hello everyone,

Eala love the folding skills ;) I have a 'Compare the Meerkat' meerkat toy that I practice on when my folding skills are getting a bit rusty. We don't actually use anything that needs folding because I'm lazy but they go out in the council trial kits so its one of those things I have to know. 

SB you've totally thrown me. For slim fitting AIO I was thinking Bambooty and Itti but they're not BTP. 

I've decided to write my next uni TMA on Bonne Maman jam :rofl: I love Bonne Maman and I think making my assignment (its a marketing assignment) all about marketing it might keep me interested enough to actually get it written quickly :rofl:

The cleft team are meant to be calling me by the end of this week with more results...They have 3 hours...hurrrry upppp! xx


----------



## feeble

I found my bum genius flips were easily the slimist fit x


----------



## Eala

Lliena - smaller terries sounds good, let me know how much you'd like etc etc :) Thank you!

Jen - I *love* Bonne Maman jam /drool. Does doing an assignment on it mean you get to eat loads of it? Wish my assignments could be that interesting :haha:

SB - in terms of BTP AIOs, the best I've found (for us) are BG Organics and GroVia AIOs. The GroVia ones are side-snap, so are a very trim fit and take up very little room. The BGs are about the thickness of a Flip, I think. I manage to get 5 of them in Roo's nursery bag each day, plus a change of clothes, plus some "emergency" sposies, plus her lunch ;) I find the GroVia in particular a really nice fit on my little toddler, so they might be great for Mckenzie? And thank you for your compliment on my folding skills, I'm quite proud of my first attempt :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks girls 

Been looking at the itti bitti nappies and the BG but still quite like the Tots bots which I have. Tempted to get the rainbow ones from barginbots 6 for £53 (seconds), but then I will need some more ll boasters and fleece liners!! but having to wait a bit as we are waiting to be rehoused got to be out of our house on 23rd Jan, at least we r now on emergency banding for the council now


----------



## Thumper

That looks great Eala :thumbup: I've become a folding pro now thanks to Auntie E! We use the bamboo squares at night and they are AMAZING! I would recommend them to anyone who thinks terries are faffy. Really easy, no more time than stuffing a pocket. And I love how old school they are :haha:

Billy really suffering with his teeth this week :( But he still only wants to hold my hands and practise his walking. He's getting really good on his feet now :D


----------



## Eala

SB - hope the move goes well! Moving house is so stressful, fingers crossed it's as smooth as possible.

Thumper - Poor Billy and his teeth :( It's such a horrible process! Go go him with his walking though - he'll be off before you know it! ;)


----------



## sleeping bubs

quick question before I pay lol

Anyone used Lollipop bamboo nappies?? They have got packs of 5 with 1 wrap for £24.99 thinking of getting the size 2 for Mckenzie and the size 1s for when next baby comes along?? 

But do you think I should buy some trainning nappies for Mckenzie instead??


----------



## jenstar

Never had lollipop nappies but it sounds like a good price. Have a look and see are there loads selling second hand and what sort of prices? If they're selling for like £2 it means they are probably crap.

Personally, I wouldn't buy training pants. I just went straight to pants. I think it's something you can't really judge until you start potty training though.


----------



## Thumper

We had a Lollipop nappy and loved it. We use Lollipop bamboo squares too.


----------



## jen1604

I know the people who own Lollipop :D

We like them and have had no problems with them. Xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks everyone but in the end I ordered some more tots bots ef instead cos I know they work well on Mckenzie and can fit in my changing bag well  Got them from Bargaintots facebook 6 rainbow ones for £54  so now buying some more fleece liners and boasters


----------



## jen1604

SB this is really random... Every single time you post for some reason I think 'oh it's the lady who lives on a canal boat' :rofl: :dohh: I think it's because your display picture looks like the inside of the Rosie and Jim boat :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

lol I wish  It's from my wedding day  we had an old car to take us to reception


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: jen you're so random!
I need billys tEeth to hurry up now. I've become a tired grumpy old witch :(


----------



## modo

Thumper: Hope Billy's teeth come through soon :hugs: 

Eala: great attempt at it! Looks good :thumbup:

Jen: Hope everything is ok :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Reading Country Living magazine as 'research' for my uni thing. God I want to move to the country and have a little house with chickens and grow all our own veggies and have an excuse to wear wellies everyday. I'm so not a city girl at heart :rofl: 

I have been waiting for a wrap to arrive from America for like 5 weeks now :( I want it to be here already!!!


----------



## Thumper

Jen that is totally the life I'm after! I'm half way there :) I make all our own bread now! Hehe. And come the summer we'll be growning all our own veggies too. But if all fails I've a Tescos a mile away :haha: I need wellies though. Still don't have any. I got some beautiful boots from the Schuh sale though. They are de-lish :D


----------



## jen1604

Tesco has nice wellies,my heart is yearning for these -- https://www.clothingattesco.com/sho...mMfnX5nucQoZBgpg7v9ld1CT4o1skDOk
l/6u0WDgxw==

I'm going to grow things in pots soon,we need some kind of natural parenting 'grow your own stuff progress thread soon!


----------



## princess_bump

jen, hope everythings ok :hugs:

thumper, hope poor billy's teeth are through soon, its awful seeing them in pain isn't it :( but well done with his walking :wohoo:

i'm currently nak, my one handed typing sucks :lol: summers in cloth full time, finally got rid of the 1 disposable at night a week a go or so and its fab :D just been thinking of what btp's to buy once she's finally out of teenyfits, which may take awhile :lol:


----------



## jen1604

Full time cloth is EXCELLENT especially as she's still so tiny! Well done Mrs! 

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JellyBeann

I had a dream that I went to a lost and found to collect something I'd lost, and there was a massive shelving unit full of nappies, I asked what they were doing with them and they said about to throw them out, so he gave them to me! There were 250 nappies and they were all bumgenius v3 and flips lol!


----------



## Thumper

Amazing dream!! Haha


----------



## Lliena

I just got this for Pipsqueak :D 
https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/img/p/613-1014-large.jpg


----------



## jen1604

Love that Lliena!

That sounds like an awesome dream JB!

I am so excited-I have just found our RNW charity :happydance: :yipee: We are hopefully going to be convincing people to donate their old nappies to charity and I've just been speaking to the *perfect* charity to donate to who want in on the plan. Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## princess_bump

awww Lliena that is amazing!! so gorgeous :)

well done jen, awesome my lovely!!

oh jb, thats my kind of dream!! when i was pregnant i dream't about designing wns :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

Lliena said:


> I just got this for Pipsqueak :D
> https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/img/p/613-1014-large.jpg

that's lovely :flower: I love looking at the girly nappies :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

Aw thanks ladies, my wraps for Avalon turned up today and so we are back in cloth, no leaks so far :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Hmm so may have just splurged over the past 24hrs on some more preloved nppies for Avalon as we only had 8 stretchies in our stash with 3 onelife wraps.

We now have on the way 5 nappies: A weenotions northern lights, a Luscious Little something, a dunk n fluff, a flutterby fluff and an Ellas house hemp nappy. :blush:

Oh and I got a wnos for new baby with bats on it :D


----------



## princess_bump

yay lliena, hope you carry on getting no more leaks :D

jellybeann - just seen your new ticker :hugs: HUGE congratulations xxx

we've been testing out some of our btp's as different nappies are starting to fit now shes past birth weight :) i'm liking the flip containment, but the inserts seem so thin, i no its nice to be trim, but think i prefer my tutto's, even though i love aplix.

whats everyone's fav btp nappy? and after the nb stage what did you move onto?

xx


----------



## Thumper

JB huge congrats! 

We used smalls but never used newborn sizes. We used ittis mostly then moved onto eBay cheapies mostly. They really worked for us, still do.


----------



## jen1604

We love Tuttos for BTP, always have. Also Baba & Boo which has surprised me because I think of them as kind of a 'cheapie' nappy. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I like tuttos btp too - we have 4 on the way :dance: we used the old tots bots bamboozles when lo was a newborn :flower:


----------



## modo

Congrats JB :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all i

Got fluffy mail today 6 Rainbow tots bots easy fits seconds for £54 love them  can't wait for them to dry we have 3 cosmic ef already which are great


----------



## modo

I can't take these second molars anymore :cry: anyone know how long they take? I would just like one night where I get some sleep :cry:


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats JB.

Modo - I seem to remember they took a while. The exact time has vanished from my mind though, likely due to the fog of sleep deprivation.


----------



## vaniilla

modo said:


> I can't take these second molars anymore :cry: anyone know how long they take? I would just like one night where I get some sleep :cry:

we're going through them atm and it's awful :nope: I hope it doesn't last much longer for you :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: Modo, I do remember them taking a while


----------



## modo

His highness finally went to sleep at 2.30pm! Was not happy :(


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no not looking forward to them Mckenzie is teething at the moment but his bottom canines (late teether!!) even got the horrible nappies :-(


----------



## princess_bump

oh modo :hugs: hope though nasty teeth come through soon, i don't remember the molars coming in, but i do remember the canines, awful :hugs:

thanks guys, i'm loving trying her different nappies now shes a little bigger, we're extending our itti love today from tutto's into sio, which finally fit, though her aio's don' yet :dohh: i'm starting to think its me+poppers :blush::lol:


----------



## Elphaba

Hope those teeth come through soon, Modo. We've just had the final canine come through so it's just those back molars to come.

Have put Xavier in cloth tonight for the first time in months and months (normally we're cloth in the day and sposies at night). He only needs a 4/4+ if he wears a sposie in the day but he's outpeeing 5 at night. Probably because he's a tummy sleeper so all the wee goes in one place. So have put him in a heavily boosted stretchy (3 LL bamboo boosters - two folded double and one folded triple!) with a Blueberry coverall over it. See how it goes....


----------



## sleeping bubs

I realised when getting Mckenzie ready for bed I had forgotten to change his nappy before tea so was in a LLcotton with bamboo boaster and ll cover for 6hrs and no leaks. He is wearing a Tinyeco cotton nappy with bamboo boaster and a tinyeco wrap for bed tonight. Really impressed with the wrap thought was going to be rubbish as doesn't go round his legs just covers the nappy and it hasn't leaked yet!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I cant find the manual on my tumble dryer and it doesnt have an obvious cool setting. There is a delicates setting so ive chucked a couple of not to bothered about nappies in. How would I tell if its too hot that itll damage the PUL?

I did notice the dryer does take alot of long breaks on that cycle, like its letting everything cool down before drying again.


----------



## Lliena

Morning ladies! I'm stalking the postie today after buying nappies the past few days, oh and I took advantage of the FYP offer yesterday on wraps, got a large Bummis to try with Avalon and a universal Geny in animayhem for Pipsqueak :happydance:

I think Avalon is teeething again too she woke up twice last night screaming and has woke up this morning full of a snotty nose :(


----------



## jen1604

Poor Avalon :( What do you call Avalon as a nickname? I used to have a friend called Avalon,we always called her Von/Vonni. 

I love Animayhem :thumbup: Lennon has a tshirt that matches Animayhem by a shop (she's on Facebook) called Noe&Kai.


----------



## jen1604

Arcanegirl said:


> I cant find the manual on my tumble dryer and it doesnt have an obvious cool setting. There is a delicates setting so ive chucked a couple of not to bothered about nappies in. How would I tell if its too hot that itll damage the PUL?
> 
> I did notice the dryer does take alot of long breaks on that cycle, like its letting everything cool down before drying again.

I would think delicates would be fine :thumbup: Just make sure they're not in for too long!


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Poor Avalon :( What do you call Avalon as a nickname? I used to have a friend called Avalon,we always called her Von/Vonni.
> 
> I love Animayhem :thumbup: Lennon has a tshirt that matches Animayhem by a shop (she's on Facebook) called Noe&Kai.

We don't tend to shorten it but she does get called Boo, or Stinky quite a lot instead :haha: Ooh I'm off to check out that shop!


----------



## Lliena

:blush: 

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/nappyweee.jpg

My finger slipped.......im telling you the cloth nappy group on fb is dangerous! :haha:


----------



## Eala

That is beyond cute!! :cloud9:


----------



## jen1604

Lliena I'm so jealous of the little cloth shopping spree you're on lately!


----------



## Lliena

I have stopped now trust me! Well untill Cloth Nappy Week starts or I spot some small fitteds I can't live without :haha:


----------



## modo

Lliena said:


> :blush:
> 
> https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/nappyweee.jpg
> 
> My finger slipped.......im telling you the cloth nappy group on fb is dangerous! :haha:

*Dies*

What a gorgeous nappy!

No wake up last night :happydance:

We are about halfway through settling Bobby in nursery. I have been taking him in every day this week from 10am-12pm and he seems to like it. The staff ask me to leave at one point and call me back in when he starts crying. That's usually about 20 mins. Does anyone know how long it takes for them to get used to it?


----------



## mandarhino

How many days is he doing / going to be doing modo? M took 4-6 weeks to settle when she started at 12 months. It was loooong and awful for us all. However her pattern is Tues-Thurs so she had 3 days nursery and 4 days off. The nursery manager said that pattern might have made it harder as she 'forgot'. We sent her in for short days and usually only a 2 day week for the first 4 weeks. 

Pretty nappy Lilena.


----------



## vaniilla

I can't wait for real nappy week either :cloud9::cloud9: 


thats soooooo pretty Lliena :flower:


Lo is a heavy wetter at night, what night nappies would everyone recommend?


----------



## Thumper

:wohoo: We just got our ERF seat! We got the Besafe Izi Kid X3 Isofix for £299 locally. It's great and Billy seems really happy in it. We didn;t have a lot of choice unless ww took a day trip for it and we liked this one anyway :thumbup: Very excited! Not that we can afford it though.

Vanilla- We had problems until we recently made the switch to bamboo squares for nights. They are fantastic! They're Lollipop and we use LL bamboo boosters with them and have barely had a leak since we started with them. We use a variety of wraps with them but I have a fleece cover and some wool longies to try when I get the courage.


----------



## modo

mandarhino said:


> How many days is he doing / going to be doing modo? M took 4-6 weeks to settle when she started at 12 months. It was loooong and awful for us all. However her pattern is Tues-Thurs so she had 3 days nursery and 4 days off. The nursery manager said that pattern might have made it harder as she 'forgot'. We sent her in for short days and usually only a 2 day week for the first 4 weeks.
> 
> Pretty nappy Lilena.

He will be doing Monday, Tuesday, Thursday from 7am-12pm. I really hope it goes ok. How long did you go in with her for?


----------



## mandarhino

We only did two or three settling in sessions with her when we attended. Otherwise we just sent her for short days. That's how her nursery did things. 

She pretty much got carried nonstop by the manager and her key worker for the first weeks. Everyone knew her name after the first week as the manager carried her everywhere! (And she kept sticking her hands down the worker's tops, groping for a nipple, cause that was her comfort thing at the time).

Hope it goes ok. It is stressful at first but they adjust in time once they get used to the routine and start to have fun.


----------



## modo

Oh ok. Thanks for the advice!

Too cute how she was carried everywhere.


----------



## Lliena

Omg just had to deal with the rudest woman ever on facebook, I joined the Gen-y buy and sell page to try and sell one of my wraps, and the woman couldn't understand why I was charging more to post to America etc and when I said to her it's cos I like to send tracked she accused me of changing prices etc from the ukprice. Then she had the audacity to pm me on there and call me a troll and said I had prob just googled the pic or stole it from somewhere so I could make a quick buck :( :( I have left the group now, can't be doing with people like that!


----------



## modo

Omg what a b--ch!!! I don't blame you for leaving he group! I dont send nappies abroad for that reason.Most people were lovely but I got burned pretty bad with one person that I will not do it again.


----------



## jen1604

:dohh: What a crazy!

I've bought/sold loads of things on there and never had problems! X


----------



## JellyBeann

She sounds like a right mental! :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

she sounds really nasty :( glad you left the group :flower:


----------



## Lliena

She was, she said something along the lines of "I'm not gonna get it, let someone else get burned" on the actual page where everyone could see it. Am still fuming now tbh but that's prob just my preg hormones :haha:


----------



## mandarhino

Boo to her Lilena. Some people are just like that. There seem to be frequent blow ups on all the cloth boards from what I've seen. This thread is thankfully very calm. 

Must get motivated. I'm having real difficulty getting going this morning.


----------



## Lliena

Snap it's raining here and I need to go out to the PO but Avalon is full of a cold so don't really want to go. I might just go on my way to pick Fi up later :)


----------



## jen1604

It's not raining here, just really cold.

I have to do pre-school run then take a trial kit out to a little baby, nawwww. Oh and fit a ton of housework in too!


----------



## Thumper

I haven't been outside yet today but it looks cold. I haven't actually got dressed yet today :blush: we had such an awful night with Billy that I just lack any motivation. I'm hopig he'll have a decent nap soon. He's having trouble berthing as he's so snotty and his teeth must be really hurting him. I'm not sure I'm goof to survive another week of it. Modo you have my full sympathy!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Found the tumble dryer manual! Delicates is the right setting :D only prob though with a sensor dryer, it thinks the nappies are dry when the really absorbant ones arent!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Can you wash nappies with clothes, and how would you? Alex is only wearing 2 a day max now as hes using the potty mostly. Id rather not waste a big 11kg drum for 4/6 nappies :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

Arcanegirl said:


> Can you wash nappies with clothes, and how would you? Alex is only wearing 2 a day max now as hes using the potty mostly. Id rather not waste a big 11kg drum for 4/6 nappies :lol:

could you possibly put the nappies in on their own for a rinse cycle or a 30 min quick-wash and then stick in the rest of the laundry for a wash? :flower:


new LL bamboo boosters arrived today! and thats as far as the good news goes today :dohh: it's been freezing today and I've been up since 6, it's now over a month since lo's sleep went bad, he was every hour from 2am last night, part of me thinks its probably his teeth as he's been teething non stop recently 2 have come through and tooth 11 & 12 are giving him grief now :nope: I'm desperate for sleep!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ahh the 30 min quick wash would work to rinse them :D Wat about detergent amounts? I use the same amount for my clothes as i did in my old machine but this one is twice the size so the powder is stretched out over more clothes, shouldnt build up so much should it? Ill lbe strip washing anyways when these nappies go to #2


----------



## vaniilla

Arcanegirl said:


> Ahh the 30 min quick wash would work to rinse them :D Wat about detergent amounts? I use the same amount for my clothes as i did in my old machine but this one is twice the size so the powder is stretched out over more clothes, shouldnt build up so much should it? Ill lbe strip washing anyways when these nappies go to #2

I use a rule of thumb that when I mix nappies with clothes I add the same amount of detergent as I would use if I was washing the same amount of only cloth nappies, I also stick in napisan and tea tree oil which help :flower:

forgot to add, do you wash towels often? its easier to wash them together I find because towels are very similar to cloth nappies in that they both get damaged from using conditioner and their absorbency is affected if you put too much detergent so it's pretty much the same thing :flower:


----------



## Eala

Ugh Lliena, that sucks that she was so rude. I'd report her to the group admins, that kind of behaviour just isn't on! It's not like you were being unreasonable :dohh:

I'm waiting for fluffy mail for what seems like the first time in ages (although I only got my terries a couple of weeks ago, so it's hardly *that* long :rofl:) Also got myself some LL washable breast pads :dance: I'm finally getting organised :)


----------



## Blah11

I made a fluffy order for 2 more bitti boos, a thirstie Duo wrap, a itti wetbag and a bambooty easydry as it was only £6! No more buying now!


----------



## mandarhino

I'm having a crap day. Idiot DH managed to lose 3 or 4 Monkeyfoot wetbags, Skip Hop changing mat plus a Zebra Tutto and other things in an idiot manner by putting the bag on top of the car while I was putting M in the car seat. I never, ever put things on top of the car so we drove off without them. Lord knows where they are. He's retraced his steps, we've phoned the police, local businesses, etc. 

Then I tried M again in training pants this afternoon and she pooed in them again. I'm starting to get really down about the potty training. Her nursery is pressuring us as I think most of the kids in her room are now trained. 

She's good at lots of things - this is a self portrait she drew of herself in a pretty dress, which I think is pretty decent for her age. Her fingers look pretty scary mind. But potty training has been a bit fat fail so far. And her sleeping habits have been terrible of late. :cry:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0327.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## jen1604

Manda- M is not even 3. Tell nursery to get off your case. Honestly, unless he is REALLY showing signs I'm not even going to try and PT Lennon until he is 3. Forcing them into can cause so much anxiety and the nursery should be well aware of that :nope: That drawing is fantastic, much better than Ophelias drawings even, different children excel in different areas :hugs:

I think I would probably have murdered my DH if he did that :blush: Really hoping all your things turn up. Xxxx


----------



## Eala

Oh Manda, sounds like you are having a time of it :( :hugs:

I'm with Jen, not sure my DH would survive doing what yours did :blush:

As for the PT... what on earth is the rush that some nurseries have? I just don't understand it. They are supposed to provide child-centered care - how is pushing M to conform to *their* timetable being child-centered? Tell them to sling their hook :grr:


----------



## princess_bump

:hugs: i'm sooooo with jen on the pt, when they're ready they'll tell you, 3 was the perfect age for us, i'd never push mads and it was quick and when she told us she was ready :hugs: and what an amazing drawing! xxx


----------



## modo

Mandarhino: :hugs: I would be furious if I were you! It's totally unfair of the nursery to put pressure on you like that. M is miles ahead for her age group on a lot of things and so what if she takes her time potty training? They are all different :hugs: 

Would you girls recommend the close baby carrier? I have found one on sale and considering getting one.


----------



## mandarhino

Thanks all. I've calmed down a bit today - she slept till 6am in her own bed which is something she hadn't done for a while. However I do need to help her understand she can fall asleep by herself. She refused to go back to sleep this morning, despite being tired, when I got up at 6:15. This is a habit of hers and means she doesn't get enough sleep. She was sleeping into 7:30 when I was on vacation the past two weeks. 

Potty training is being shelved for a while as I don't need the added stress right now. 

Modo I've got a Moby D that I could lend you on a long term basis if you're interested. It's stored in my closet for a future child but that's either not happening or not happening for a while.


----------



## modo

Thanks hon that would be great :hugs: and I will give it back to you when you have number 2!


----------



## mandarhino

Cool - remind me on Thursday and I'll bring it over on Friday. I have a brain like a sieve so I need frequent reminders.


----------



## Thumper

Bit late in replying but that drawing is fab! The detail is brilliant. Who cares where she pees?! (provided it's not on the carpet or laptop)
Also- devastated for your loss. I also would be joining the husband bashing brigade.


----------



## Elphaba

Manda, I'm sure she will do it in her own time. It's not nice if the nursery are putting pressure on you :hugs:. 

We visited my mum at the weekend and she was more or less telling me that now Xavier is walking that we should be thinking of potty training him (he's 16 months). I said that people tend to wait much later nowadays and she just said that me and my sister were both potty trained at one with no problems (that was more than 30 years ago in my case and 50 in my sister's). Implying, as always, that I ought to parent her way :wacko: Mind you, she also gave my sips of her coffee from the age of 4 months and "it didn't do me any harm" :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Alex is prety much potty trained daytime now, no more day nappies :cry: Good thing weve got #2 to start again :lol:


----------



## jen1604

My new trial kits have just been dropped off and OMG- tots bots easyfits in the new green. I wasn't that fussed on the new colour when I saw it online but in real life it's gorgeous- I'm going to need it in Teenyfit I think!


----------



## JellyBeann

Does anyone have a knitting pattern for longies or wool covers?


----------



## TwoMummies

Brandon is nearly 8 years old and still not potty trained, to be fair he does have disabilities but I have learnt a long time ago to not stress about training them and let them do it in there own time.

I doubt you'll be sending him to uni in nappies so why does it mater.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I need to make a want list :lol: little man #2 has 11 different types of smaller/newborn nappies and about bigger/btp nappies. some of the 11 are btp but go down very small...
I feel the urge for some new fluff, any suggestions? Thinking 9 more newborn sizes and then need some wraps for some bamboozles I have :D


----------



## TwoMummies

Arcanegirl said:


> I need to make a want list :lol: little man #2 has 11 different types of smaller/newborn nappies and about bigger/btp nappies. some of the 11 are btp but go down very small...
> I feel the urge for some new fluff, any suggestions? Thinking 9 more newborn sizes and then need some wraps for some bamboozles I have :D

I'm feeling the same urge lol

Have over 50 nappies ready for the little one to arrive but not bought any for ages so feeling like I need a few more.

Want some pretty one's but other than weenotions not sure where to look :shrug:


----------



## jen1604

Arcanegirl said:


> I need to make a want list :lol: little man #2 has 11 different types of smaller/newborn nappies and about bigger/btp nappies. some of the 11 are btp but go down very small...
> I feel the urge for some new fluff, any suggestions? Thinking 9 more newborn sizes and then need some wraps for some bamboozles I have :D

I've been feeling the urge too! What have you got so far? C&Cs have some small Bambootys on sale for £6 each :thumbup:


----------



## jen1604

Designing nappies on the WN website. Must not checkout, must not checkout, must not checkout :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well im mostly waiting for RNW to see what comes up then, but I figured id make that list to keep an eye out for :lol:

So far we have (not including how many because i dont know :lol:) Rumparooz, BG xs, Bambooty S, Itti bitti dlish S, Itti Bitti Tuttos, loooads of old tots bots bamboozles, weehuggers wraps, cushie tushie ladybird, thirsties duo wrap, BG organics, Issy bears and lots of flip inserts.

Thats quite alot actually :lol: the Issys are Alexs still for overnight and the organics are definatley too big to use from birth.

God that sounds like loads :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohh good my reply did post! was grrr-ing at the laptop earlier when it just came up with an error after posting!


----------



## JellyBeann

Anyone seen the film Willow? 

Well, it's my favourite, and I emailed the star of the film (Warwick Davis) to see if I could use his design from the film (for t-shirts) on a nappy

This is the design:

https://fc09.deviantart.net/fs70/i/2011/325/6/3/willow_ufgood_t_shirt_design_by_alsnow-d4gu6j7.jpg

and I got this email back:



> Thank you for your kind email. Warwick is happy for you have a copy of the design to print onto a nappy and sling for your child. This must be a one of and not reproduced or shared with anyone else.
> 
> Please find attached a copy of the design.
> 
> Best Wishes and good luck

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

You have no idea how happy this makes me!!


----------



## Lliena

That's cool JB :D

I have just bought 2 newborn nappies from here,https://hyenacart.com/stores/UpsiesDiapers/ they are so cute! It's this one:

https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af355/upsiesdiapers/DSC01762.jpg
and this one
https://i1023.photobucket.com/albums/af355/upsiesdiapers/DSC01760.jpg

:happydance:


----------



## modo

Lovely nappies lliena!


----------



## Lliena

With shipping from US they were only £16.75! And they come with a prefold that snaps in too, she makes customs too :D


----------



## vaniilla

those are lovely!

some itti's I ordered last monday have still not arrived, I sent them an email but sods law they'll probably arrive tomorrow while I'm out :growlmad:


----------



## JellyBeann

I want jam tarts! :haha: it's on tv, and even though they are digital, they look yummy!

Lliena those look beautiful!


----------



## vaniilla

JellyBeann said:


> *I want jam tarts!* :haha: it's on tv, and even though they are digital, they look yummy!
> 
> Lliena those look beautiful!

now I do too :haha: damn food cravings and dieting!


----------



## Thumper

Those nappies are lovely. I'm still bitter I can;t use rufflebums. Following from the 'gender' thread I'm all for unisex and ignoring gender stereotypes but I think putting Billy in a rufflebum might take it a bit too far :haha: He's so boy looking anyway he'd look like a drag artist :rofl:

Someone has just tried to convince me that Pampers are more eco-friendly than cloth! :shock: Really? Here's the quote:
"If it makes you feel any better pampers are more environmentally friendly than any other my friend who works for an environment company tested which method was the best (unbiased). Because they are a big company they are very efficient making less waste in production. The biodegradable ones do more harm as human waste cannot be biodegraded in a landfill site and add to the methane gas. Also all the water and electricity used in cloth nappies detracts from the environment."

GAH! Pampers are now the most eco friendly nappy. I'm off to stock up and sell all my cloth...

:rofl:


----------



## JellyBeann

Thumper said:


> "If it makes you feel any better pampers are more environmentally friendly than any other my friend who works for an environment company tested which method was the best (unbiased). Because they are a big company they are very efficient making less waste in production. The biodegradable ones do more harm as human waste cannot be biodegraded in a landfill site and add to the methane gas. Also all the water and electricity used in cloth nappies detracts from the environment."

Oh.Dear.God


----------



## Lliena

Ah if you see me talking about buying more nappies don't let me for now, as I'm on a nappy ban after just buying this from Holdens Landing :haha:

https://img2.etsystatic.com/il_570xN.304498894.jpg

*droooooooooool* :D


----------



## vaniilla

thats so pretty!

I'm on a nappy ban too! :(


----------



## JellyBeann

Ollie did 9.5 hours in his own bed last night! 7:30pm-4am! :happydance:

I only had to go in once to settle him back to sleep! (that took 2 minutes of stroking his head!)

:happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

I just recieved 2 TBs (cosmic and Starburst) Ollie loves them already!


----------



## Thumper

I'm so jealous of all of you and your lovely nappies :hissy:
I did make my first AIO yesterday though and it got the poo of approval today :D I've finally got my nappy pattern sorted I think.


----------



## Lliena

That's fab Thumper, I'd love to be able to make my own nappies, at the minute I'm learning to crochet in the hope I can make some longies in the futue :D


----------



## mandarhino

I am in awe of the craftiness. I am not crafty and if I'm being honest, don't have much of a desire to be crafty. I lack patience. 

I'm finding it annoying going out and about missing half my wetbag collection. Grr. And i have no changing mat since it seems to be on perpetual back order from C&C. Seriously - if things are out of stock let people know so they don't have to chase it up and if it is further delayed send another email. Their customer service used to be so good, I really don't know what has happened. And half my order is in stock so maybe you could send that out eh? I only ordered a week and a half ago. Double grrr


----------



## mandarhino

Pretty HL btw Lilena.


----------



## Thumper

Manda you make me chuckle. But I knopw I would be EXACTLY the same. Except I'd be writing them nasty emails. I am *that* impatient.

I'm also impatient when it comes to making things. When I knit I use the world's biggest needles and wool so that in 5 minutes I've made something :) The nappies are actually way easier than I thought now that I know what I'm doing. I love a good project. I've been feeling so useless since stopping working that it's been really good for me having something to work on. I just need to get really good now and sell!


----------



## Eala

Another non-crafty person here! I still have a cross-stitch bookmark going that I started in 2000 :blush:

Thumper, your nappies sound brilliant. Are you going to take commisions/do custom fabrics? :D

Lliena - That HL is lush! I love HL nappies, they're so reliable too.

Jellybeann - Those are my two favourite EF prints :D Roo loves her Starburst one too :) Yay that Ollie likes them :D


----------



## Lliena

Oh I'm so not crafty at all but I like to try things when the mood takes me. I tried to crochet a few years ago but I couldn't do it for the life of me but I figured it was time to retry and I got it this time :D


----------



## Thumper

I can crochet a little but no way could I make a pair of longies. That's why I like my sewing machine, it does all the hard work and quickly :haha:

Eala- I'm hoping to do customs etc. Just getting my patterns down and perfecting the sizings. I need some diferent size babies at hand for testing. I've just ordered some coloured suede cloth do I Can do some pretty linings :)


----------



## Eala

I've got a tiny two-year old who is always happy to test nappies :haha:


----------



## Lliena

And I have a chunky 18month old who will happily test or a newborn in June ;)


----------



## Thumper

:haha: I will be in touch ladies ;) It's very selfless of you to offer.


----------



## Arcanegirl

and a 3 yr old who would test for night time if needed? ;) also another newborn in June lol.


----------



## JellyBeann

And a massive 2 year old that would love to try out new nappies!! :winkwink:


----------



## modo

Me me me!


----------



## mandarhino

I'm going to be optimistic and not volunteer M. Surely to goodness she'll potty train sometime before you get going properly. 

She's in a (whisper) disposable tonight. I'm testing it out to see whether she wakes less in one. It is the first disposable I've used for over a year. I'm hoping they don't go off as it's been sitting round in a box all that time.


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> Those nappies are lovely. I'm still bitter I can;t use rufflebums. Following from the 'gender' thread I'm all for unisex and ignoring gender stereotypes but I think putting Billy in a rufflebum might take it a bit too far :haha: He's so boy looking anyway he'd look like a drag artist :rofl:
> 
> Someone has just tried to convince me that Pampers are more eco-friendly than cloth! :shock: Really? Here's the quote:
> "If it makes you feel any better pampers are more environmentally friendly than any other my friend who works for an environment company tested which method was the best (unbiased). Because they are a big company they are very efficient making less waste in production. The biodegradable ones do more harm as human waste cannot be biodegraded in a landfill site and add to the methane gas. Also all the water and electricity used in cloth nappies detracts from the environment."
> 
> GAH! Pampers are now the most eco friendly nappy. I'm off to stock up and sell all my cloth...
> 
> :rofl:

Wow who knew that :haha:

Believe it or not though Huggies claim that using their nappies is no more harmfull to the environment than cloth nappies :dohh:

https://www.huggies.com.au/nappies/the-environment


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> :haha: I will be in touch ladies ;) It's very selfless of you to offer.

And don't forget my little one has been signed up as nappy tester practically from the moment of conception :haha:


----------



## JellyBeann

TwoMummies said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> Those nappies are lovely. I'm still bitter I can;t use rufflebums. Following from the 'gender' thread I'm all for unisex and ignoring gender stereotypes but I think putting Billy in a rufflebum might take it a bit too far :haha: He's so boy looking anyway he'd look like a drag artist :rofl:
> 
> Someone has just tried to convince me that Pampers are more eco-friendly than cloth! :shock: Really? Here's the quote:
> "If it makes you feel any better pampers are more environmentally friendly than any other my friend who works for an environment company tested which method was the best (unbiased). Because they are a big company they are very efficient making less waste in production. The biodegradable ones do more harm as human waste cannot be biodegraded in a landfill site and add to the methane gas. Also all the water and electricity used in cloth nappies detracts from the environment."
> 
> GAH! Pampers are now the most eco friendly nappy. I'm off to stock up and sell all my cloth...
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Wow who knew that :haha:
> 
> Believe it or not though Huggies claim that using their nappies is no more harmfull to the environment than cloth nappies :dohh:
> 
> https://www.huggies.com.au/nappies/the-environmentClick to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## jen1604

Morning everyone :)

How are we all? Xx


----------



## Thumper

Busy nappymaking with BnB in the background and Oz Masterchef on TV :D No baby or husband around. Gong to have my supernoodle break in a mo. LUSH day!


----------



## Lliena

Morning! I'm not too bad, just relaxing on sofa and trying to find some swim shorts for myself for our holiday next week as my swim costume no longer fits over my belly :haha: (we are off to Butlins Bognor Regis a week on Fri) :)


----------



## modo

Bobby is coughing and has a temp not s good day so far :nope:


----------



## jen1604

Thumper I'm more than a bit jealous- I need a day like that!

I'm cleaning the kitchen and trying to stop Lennon from climbing on top of the tv cabinet WITH his fire truck and riding off the edge of the cabinet :dohh: Dangerous child!

Lliena hopefully the weather improves for you going away :)

And Modo that doesn't sound good, poor little guy, hopefully he's over it quickly!


----------



## JellyBeann

I'm cold and hungry, I have jacket potatoes cooking, so that's going to be YUM! I have Ollie running around with the dog like a crazed pair! 

Early night tonight for us all, as we're up early tomorrow (about 7, we're usually up about 8) I have EPU at 8:30, and traffic is a nightmare at 8 in my town!


----------



## Thumper

What about you Jen? How's things?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Morning!
Im wrapping up packages to be sent out and waiting for Hubby and Alex to get back home. Its beautiful outside, but cold!


----------



## Thumper

Oooh parcels! ;)

How important are thigh snaps to you people?


----------



## Arcanegirl

depends if it were sized or a btp nappy I guess. Never really needed them except on Itti bittis


----------



## Thumper

Sized. They're just a bitch to put on! :haha: And it makes it slightly more of a pain to make. But I like them, and as it's such a slim nappy I thinkthey might be needed. Oh well, I'll keep them in and see.


----------



## JellyBeann

:shrug: we don't use thigh snaps at all here!


----------



## jen1604

I like thigh snaps! So exciting :happydance: are you going to set up a Folksy shop? Xx


----------



## jenstar

I love the way fuzzi bunz have thigh snaps so I would probably err on the side of YES to thigh snaps..... not a big selling point for me either way though.


----------



## Lliena

I like thigh snaps too for when they are smaller :)


----------



## Thumper

Well this one has thigh snaps so we'll see how it does. I'm hoping this will be my sized nappy perfected. But I'm too much of a perfectionist. I'm going to put one in the parcel I've got for you to inspect Jen. I'll have to make a large for Lennon to trial I guess though. I am expecting muchos criticism to begin with. Folksy, Etsy, I'm gonna do the lot! :haha:


----------



## TwoMummies

All sounds very exciting Thumper!

When you are a nappy making expert you'll have to branch out into one's big enough for older children.

Believe me there is a huge gap in the market there, I find it so hard to get cloth nappies for Brandon and the 2 that I got custom made are not up to much.


----------



## Thumper

TwoMummies said:


> All sounds very exciting Thumper!
> 
> When you are a nappy making expert you'll have to branch out into one's big enough for older children.
> 
> Believe me there is a huge gap in the market there, I find it so hard to get cloth nappies for Brandon and the 2 that I got custom made are not up to much.

I've thought about this already. I've noticed there don't seem to be any nappy makers offering larger sizes. A definite part of my plan :)
After today though I'm ready to jack it all in! I've been doing everything wrong so I've given up for the day and made myself shortbread to make me feel better.


----------



## JellyBeann

Ahh I hate those days hun! I get them when I'm just sewing stuff for the house, never mind when I'm doing nappies! :hugs:


----------



## Eala

Hmm, I'm also willing to test shortbread, if required ;) :hugs:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl:

None left :blush:


----------



## modo

Yummy shortbread! This thread always gets my cravings going :dohh: I do have a snickers bar though...


----------



## Lliena

Mmm snickers, I have a major Wotsits craving at the mo in fact any crisps will work but Wotsits are my fave :)


----------



## modo

I'm off wotsits for some reason :haha: When preggers with Bobby I did love them. This time they taste like sponge to me :dohh:


----------



## JellyBeann

:sick: I hate wotsits :sick: I really do...always have...they smell like feet and I can't go near them, they are banned in my house!


----------



## Lliena

:haha: Jellybean

Modo- mmm I sucked sponges with dove orange soap on them when I was pregnant with Avalon :blush:


----------



## TwoMummies

I've thought about this already. I've noticed there don't seem to be any nappy makers offering larger sizes. A definite part of my plan :)
After today though I'm ready to jack it all in! I've been doing everything wrong so I've given up for the day and made myself shortbread to make me feel better.[/QUOTE]

Oh dear :hugs:

Remember when you make the bigger one's they need a lot more absorbancy.

That's the main problem we have, a few places offer nappies in bigger sizes but the absorbancy isn't increaed much and an 8 year old wets a HELL of a lot more than a toddler.


----------



## Eala

I've gone off Wotsits this pregnancy (which is seriously odd for me!) But mmmmm to Snickers :D

I've just sent DH out for a Chinese as (1) I just cannot be bothered cooking and (2) I _really_ want Special Fried Rice. As in, "If-you-don't-go-and-get-me-fried-rice-I-will-have-a-tantrum" want it :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:haha:

Alexs cotbed had snapped about 7 months ago and my old neighbour fixed it back together...Alex jumping on it and its going again to beyond repair :dohh: so much for hanging onto it knowing it fitted with our bed perfectly for co sleeping!
Lovely timing after just buying a travel system this month :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Ahh look what arrived today! I only ordered them on Thur afternoon from the USA- my upsies diapers :D

They are soooooo cute!
 



Attached Files:







upsies diapers.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 3









upsies diapers2.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eala

Oh wow Lliena, they are beautiful!


----------



## Lliena

I know :D I haven't been this excited over a nappy in a longtime :haha: They have a prefold inside which snaps in, it's very clever!


----------



## Eala

I am on a nappy ban... I am on a nappy ban... I am on a nappy ban.... :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

https://hyenacart.com/stores/UpsiesDiapers/index.php?viewall=1

There is a sale on atm too ;) Seriously those two with shipping was $25 american dollars...whats that in our money like £16/17 atm :)


----------



## Thumper

Oh they're lovely :) and great value.


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> https://hyenacart.com/stores/UpsiesDiapers/index.php?viewall=1
> 
> There is a sale on atm too ;) Seriously those two with shipping was $25 american dollars...whats that in our money like £16/17 atm :)

Oh no, they have one with horses on it... :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

Dooooo it :haha:

Thumper- I know they are brill can't wait till she is here to wear the little rufflebum, not sure If Im gonna be able to find newborn rainbow legs though! Maybe it will be warm and I can have her in socks :D


----------



## Thumper

Oooh I'm excited to see photos :D I can't wait to make some teeny newborn nappies :cloud9:


----------



## Lliena

:D I can't wait to have her in fluff from day one, we started at about 6 weeks with Avalon properly so doing it with a brand new squish is gonna be ace :happydance:


----------



## JellyBeann

:rofl:


----------



## modo

:haha::rofl:


----------



## mandarhino

That picture is so accurate Jellybean. I saw it on AA's wall. Sigh. I wish my daughter would stop coming in our bedroom at night.


----------



## JellyBeann

I actually woke up with DS's big toe in my ear once!


----------



## mandarhino

I've been kicked in the face and stomach more times than I could count. The worst is the neck. Ouch.


----------



## JellyBeann

I've been slapped in the eye loads too!


----------



## Lliena

Boo I have woken up with a coldsore :( I haven't had much sleep past few nights (which is my trigger for them) as Avalon is teething so is waking every couple of hrs and I'm getting uncomfortable now pregnancy wise and just can't get comfy to sleep. To top it all James has to work late tonight so won't be home untill 8ish so I can't even go for a rest like I do sometimes when he gets in at 5.30 boohoo! Might go shopping on ebay to cheer myself up!


----------



## TwoMummies

So excited today.

Have got the changing unit built, the nappies all pre-washed and they are just drying on the rack and then are ready to get put on the shelves in my brand new changing area.

I can't wait :happydance:

Being very organised but couldn't resist doing it, felt so bad for my poor nappies squished in a box when they should be on display to admire.


----------



## Thumper

Lliena- hope you bought lots :) I would put money on you buying more fluff ;)

TwoMummies, I'm looking forward to more stash pics. I might get emotional when I see my small ittis though :cloud9: I still miss them.

Today has been a crappy day. Made a good nappy though. Going to upload some pics soon for some honest opinions. Also some lush new fabric arrived today. Billy being a nightmare though and refusing to nap :( Still more teeth to come through and he's still getting over his cold. It's so annoying how it totally throws their routines. He was napping so well before. He's not even feeding to sleep today. Gah!


----------



## TwoMummies

Don't worry your Itii's will take pride of place of the shelves along with all their new Itti friends.

Will get lots of photo's once they are all dry and put away.

Today has been a terrible day here as well, had someone in decorating the bathroom and fitting a new floor and they found a leak which means all work had to stop while we wait for the plumber who can't come until tomorrow so my bathroom looks like a bomb has hit it and I was so looking forward to a nice long soak later on :cry:


----------



## modo

Sorry to hear that Twomummies :(


----------



## jen1604

I do believe I've hit the (nearly) 3rd trimester energy lull. God I'm tired. :( 

What have you bought on ebay today Lliena? Can I shorten Lliena to Lil? I think this everytime I type it!

Twomummies can we see a picture of your changing unit?

Thump sorry you're having a crappy day :hugs:

Is anyone else based in/around the south west that me and thumper may have forgotten except Tannenbaum?


----------



## jen1604

I can hear the sound of felt tip drawing on something that isn't paper. I don't want to go and see what it is *hides and prays it's something wipe-clean*


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> I can hear the sound of felt tip drawing on something that isn't paper. I don't want to go and see what it is *hides and prays it's something wipe-clean*

:haha:

I've already got to the stage where I worry when Billy goes quiet. I'm dreading the felt tip pen stage.

Mini meet whooo! There has to be more of us around this area. Lil (hehe) you're not far are you? I can't rememeber but I know you're not far from Birmingham.

Billy still hasn't napped and is looking like a crack head now with his red eyes :nope:


----------



## jen1604

I haven't been to look yet, I'm giving myself until ten past to try and muster some energy then I'm going to sort it out armed with wet wipes. I can hear Ophelia reading to Lennon 'Lennon who is this? His name is George. Say George' 'Jawwwwwwwwj?' 'Clever boy, good guess' They're sweet really. Right, off to deal with them and sort out dinner!


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> I do believe I've hit the (nearly) 3rd trimester energy lull. God I'm tired. :(
> 
> What have you bought on ebay today Lliena? Can I shorten Lliena to Lil? I think this everytime I type it!
> 
> Twomummies can we see a picture of your changing unit?
> 
> Thump sorry you're having a crappy day :hugs:
> 
> Is anyone else based in/around the south west that me and thumper may have forgotten except Tannenbaum?

I didn't buy anything, but I did put a best offer in on a Phil and Teds cocoon for my new pram, and I may have emailed the lady from Upsies Diapers to see how much a custom would be :haha:

Calling me Lil is fine if you want to :D


----------



## TwoMummies

Right here is my changing area all finished :) :happydance:

This is the whole area, just need to find something nice for the wall above it.
https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/158.jpg

Here is the nappy tower, can you spot your Itti's Thumper?
Not all the nappies are on there as they wouldn't fit :blush: so need to buy a second tower unit now for the rest.
https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/152.jpg

This is the changing surface. I hacked a waterproof mattress topper up to make the mat and need to get a pillowcase altered by a lovely lady on here so that it fits properly.
https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/156.jpg

And finally all the other bits and pieces.
Disposable nappies and wipes for OH who insisted on having some in 'just in case' :dohh: and the right side is mine with the CLOTH wipes, liners and wet bags.
https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/155.jpg

Also been putting the clothes away today, have put the pics on my journal. A fair few baby and bump ladies will recognise clothes there, I think 90% of it was bought on here!


----------



## Lliena

Aw it looks fab :D


----------



## Thumper

Oh wow, you are soooo organised! We had nothing at that point. Not even a changing mat I think :haha:
Love the nappies.

Ladies, I need help. A nappy making name. Everything that I've come up with, or others, has beentaken already :growlmad: some by nappy people, some by gay male porn sites.

I guess putting 'bare bear bums' into google was asking for trouble.


----------



## Lliena

:rofl: :rofl:

Billy's Bum? Bear behinds? Um I'm not very good at this :haha:


----------



## Thumper

I daren't look up bear behinds. I could get in trouble...
I forgot about the whole 'bear' thing.

OK, I did it. Here is the result...

:rofl: BnB isn't letting me do it. I'm missing a security token :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

...
 



Attached Files:







tumblr_lqjmxgbRk81qext12o1_500.jpg
File size: 78.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Thumper

I'm not sure that they'd suit a hot pink and zebra print minkee nappy...


----------



## TwoMummies

You were definately asking for trouble with bear bums :haha:

I'll never forget when learning some nursery rhymes for my oldest I googled 'pussy in a well' as I couldn't think of anything else in the rhyme.

The results that came back scared me for life!


----------



## Thumper

:rofl:


----------



## Thumper

Maybe that was the start of your 'turning to the dark side' :rofl:


----------



## TwoMummies

Thumper said:


> Maybe that was the start of your 'turning to the dark side' :rofl:

PMSL, it all suddenly makes sense!! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

:rofl: 

billy goat scruff fluff? lol Fluffball, Nippy Nappies, Funky Fluff

that's all I can think off


----------



## vaniilla

ohh.... it had to be done :rofl: and I just got a look from my DH that I haven't seen before, its a cross between wtf and why me :haha:

https://img23.imageshack.us/img23/3517/tumblrlqjmxgbrk81qext12.jpg


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: That had me laughing so hard DH wondered what was up. Brilliant. Can that be my new logo?


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> ...




Thumper said:


> I'm not sure that they'd suit a hot pink and zebra print minkee nappy...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

why are the nappies I want never in stock?!?!!? :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

I got my free BG xs in the post :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

My Phil and Teds has come but I don't have the right adaptor for inflating the wheels and it's bugging me as I wanted a play with it. James says we can get what we need tomorrow but I'm like noooo I need to build it nooooow :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Arcanegirl said:


> I got my free BG xs in the post :happydance:

:happydance: what colour is it?


----------



## wantababybump

TwoMummies said:


> Right here is my changing area all finished :) :happydance:
> 
> This is the whole area, just need to find something nice for the wall above it.
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/158.jpg
> 
> Here is the nappy tower, can you spot your Itti's Thumper?
> Not all the nappies are on there as they wouldn't fit :blush: so need to buy a second tower unit now for the rest.
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/152.jpg
> 
> This is the changing surface. I hacked a waterproof mattress topper up to make the mat and need to get a pillowcase altered by a lovely lady on here so that it fits properly.
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/156.jpg
> 
> And finally all the other bits and pieces.
> Disposable nappies and wipes for OH who insisted on having some in 'just in case' :dohh: and the right side is mine with the CLOTH wipes, liners and wet bags.
> https://i1179.photobucket.com/albums/x392/rebecca_benson1/155.jpg
> 
> Also been putting the clothes away today, have put the pics on my journal. A fair few baby and bump ladies will recognise clothes there, I think 90% of it was bought on here!


Love love love that tower!!!! We just had to switch our diapers from DD's change table to a 9 cube shelf because we got 8 more diapers and had no room lol but I actually like the new set up better! I like the tower because it is so thin and looks like it would take up less space then our set up lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

vaniilla said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> I got my free BG xs in the post :happydance:
> 
> :happydance: what colour is it?Click to expand...

Grasshopper :D just got tutti frutti easyfit aswell from Nuke :D


----------



## Thumper

I found a shop today that offered to sell my nappies! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> I found a shop today that offered to sell my nappies! :happydance:

congrats!! :flower: I think you'll be getting a lot of customers from BnB, there's one here :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oohhh exciting :D


----------



## JellyBeann

After a few practice attempts, I knitted a scarf for LO, first ever knitted thang!! I've taught myself! I'm going to have a crack at leg-warmers next!


----------



## vaniilla

that looks really nice :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> I found a shop today that offered to sell my nappies! :happydance:


Woohoo nice one :D


----------



## Eala

Thumper said:


> I found a shop today that offered to sell my nappies! :happydance:

That's brilliant news!!! :dance:


----------



## Thumper

I didn;t even ask! I just asked if she sold them while I was buying a nursing bra today. It's an independant shop in Hereford. I'm well chuffed :) Doubt it'll sell much, but it's still progress. 
See- my itti sacrifice was well worth it ;)

JB- that's so cute :D


----------



## lynnikins

sorry ive been awol for ages theres been so much happening since AJ was born ive not had the time to think most days just keeping my eyes open when i take a moment to sit down is a mission


----------



## modo

Thumper: Great news hon!

JB: Love the scarf and your LO is gorgeous!

Lynnikins: Nice to hear from you hon :hugs:


----------



## mandarhino

Fantastic Thumper. 

Well done on the scarf JB. Your son has gorgeous eyes.

Hello again lynnkins. How are you finding life with 3?


----------



## lynnikins

life with 3 under 4 is busy , even moreso since we have my 14 yr old SIL living with us


----------



## JellyBeann

haha...I love this:



On a friends (dragonfly)'s fb page!


----------



## Eala

I have no idea who that is?


----------



## JellyBeann

Eala said:


> I have no idea who that is?

Be happy! Be deliriously happy!


----------



## vaniilla

Eala said:


> I have no idea who that is?

me neither :haha:


----------



## Thumper

So how is everyone? Good weekends all round I hope :)
I have finally got my FB page going. It's a little bare but soon I hope to put lots up there. Still not quite ready to sell but I think within the month I'll be all set. I'm very nervous but really excited too. If I can make even just pocket money whilst staying at home with Billy and doing something I enjoy then I'm the luckiest person alive in my books!


----------



## mandarhino

Link Thumper....

I worked from home today which was mostly a disaster. I am supposed to be writing a long boring document and had a lot of trouble getting down to it. 

M requested a bears nappy today. She didn't want her bears pyjamas, just a bears nappy. Apparently I am to buy one in a shop. So that's me told.


----------



## Eala

Aww Manda, sounds like me when I try and do Uni work at home. Just about anything else becomes more interesting :hugs: M's instructions about the bear nappy made me giggle :blush:

Thumper - linky link please! :D


----------



## Thumper

Manda that made me chuckle too :) M is a girl who knows what she wants!

I'm reluctant to put a link in case it will get me in trouble. But I've gone for BillyBums and I'm also now on Twitter despite vowing years ago I never would. Not much on there yet as its still very early days but now I've made it official I can't wimp out!


----------



## Eala

Found on you FB and Twitter :D I *love* that butterfly fabric, it's absolutely stunning!


----------



## Lliena

Found you too, quick goodbye from me for now, we are off to Kent today before we head to Bognor tomorrow for holiday :D Will try and pop on sometime in the week! xx


----------



## vaniilla

Have a lovely holiday lliena :flower: 


I'm waiting for more cheeky wipes to arrive today or tomorrow :) I've banned myself from buying a nappy this week :haha:


----------



## modo

Have a great time lliena!


----------



## mandarhino

Found you as well. 

Have a good holiday Lilena!


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't find youuuu! :strop:


----------



## Thumper

I'll send a PM later from my lap top :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

How is everybody? :)

How many boosters would be considered enough from newborn upwards? (assuming newborn wont really need them) Not sure if I have too many!


----------



## MackMomma8

:yipee: Yay, I found the cloth bum thread! :haha: I was super excited when DH was so agreeable to try cloth diapers.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: mackmomma


----------



## Lliena

Hey ladies just checking in whilst I have some free wifi on holiday :) We are back tomorrow so will catch up with everyones journals then, it's been a nice break the girls have loved it.

In nappy news am very excited by the Totsbots coloured stretchies and redesigned easyfits. Me thinks I will be getting pipsqueak a few :D


----------



## vaniilla

great to see you on here MM!! :dance: :D



I'm a bit miffed atm, I bought a mini kit of the new cheeky wipes and the box is broken after less than a week.... I bought it from fyp does anyone know if they're good with sort of thing? I don't know if it's worth chasing it up.

Arcanegirl which boosters do you have? I'd say to experiment with them to see which combination will work best.I would say no more than 2 for daytime use otherwise it will become really bulky, we've always just used 1 bamboo booster during the day (from around 6 months) :flower:


----------



## Thumper

My parents have just gone. Phew! Lovely seeing them but having them stay is exhausting. On the plus side we got to go out last night with friends for our second night since we got married, and since Billy. I have a teeny hangover too! :D

Welcome Mackmomma :waves:

AG I have no idea about boosters. I never seem to have enough though.


----------



## mandarhino

Hi Mackmomma. 

Um yes the new TB pattern is amazing. I need to get pregnant so I can buy one. 

M sick again. Poor thing has a fever. Taking her to the doctor tomorrow to see about spots on her genitals. She's had two spots for ages which aren't shifting with either metanium or canestan. So it's not a yeast infection. Bah.


----------



## modo

Sorry to hear that Mandarhino :( Let us know what the Dr says.


----------



## JellyBeann

I have a really boring black woven...I want to dye it (preferably tie-dye it!) Any tips??


----------



## NDH

:hi: ive been reading for ages (months probably) but have never posted in here.

Im so excited today cause i met some other natural mamas today! A few weeks ago a local babywearing group was set up on facebook (15 members) and last week someone started an mcn mamas group localky too (12 members) and today i was able to go along to a babywearing group meetup. Only a few ladies were able to make it and the other kids were 10mos+ but it was great just to get out and meet some other like minded women. They were all mcn users too (though none in the group) with amber weating bubs, and one lady was tandem nursing her 2 1/2 year old and 10 month old. I'm sure you can all appreciate how nice it feels to not be alone :). I knew i wasnt the only one in tiwn as i went to a natural parenting expo a few months ago. But i had no idea how i'd go about meeting any of them.

Jellybean, i have no idea how to dye black fabric :shrug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I'm no expert bit I think you'd need to bleach out the black first?


----------



## Lliena

Aw NDH that sounds fab that you have found some like minded parents :D

Jellybean I think you would have to band it up and bleach it out in the parts you wanted to then tie dye the bleached parts with a colour. But am not sure how you would stop the bleach from dying the whole thing unless you used a paintbrush or something to paint the bleach in circles/swirls on to the wrap first?


----------



## JellyBeann

I was thinking of banding it then bleaching, when that is dry, colour on top! I might get some black material from a charity shop to practice on first!


----------



## Lliena

Good idea :)


----------



## Thumper

JB that sounds fun. Look forward to seeing the results. I'd imagine the biggest pain would be all the washing and drying as wovens are neverending!

Mandarhino how is M now?

Hi NDH :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all hope u are ok?

Quick question putting away my ll nappies (cotton) and opting for slimer fitting nappies for my toddler but can't decide what to buy (final 4 nappies) was thinking of getting a couple original bamboo pop-ins (sale) and a couple itti bitti snap ins (can't decide whether Medium will last Mckenzie weighs 20lb) or to get some more tots bots ef - I have added ll bamboo boasters to them


----------



## Snugggs

Hiya :waves:

I wondered if i could join you ladies on this thread? I've been hanging about loads in this section getting loads of fabulous advice off of you all.... Including being converted to fluff as of the weekend and receiving my first parcel this morning :happydance: .... Already had several washes and is hanging to dry :)

Hope you're all well :)

Jellybean: I used to do a lot of tie dying in my teens, as well as banding, try twisting the fabric and tying it in knots too :). May get a sample piece of fabric first and try out your colours.


----------



## jen1604

Hello, welcome to all the new faces :flower:

Has everyone seen the clearance section on the tots bots website? Bargaintastic! Don't buy all the teenyfits though- I want them ;)


----------



## Thumper

I deliberately didn't look! We don't need new nappies :(


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> I deliberately didn't look! We don't need new nappies :(

You're clever though, if you feel the urge for new nappies you can just make one. I don't have those skills :(


----------



## Thumper

True :) Billy has had tons of new nappies lately :D but he'd still like a new TB print :blush: I am loving the fairytales


----------



## jen1604

Luckily I do not like the new prints. 

Oh did you order your labels? Xx


----------



## Thumper

:growlmad: I'm waiting on a thousand deliveries. I can't do a lot until they arrive. I'm getting so frustrated but there's not a lot of places to order the various bits from so I don't have a lot of consumer power. Gah!

How can you not like the new prints?! :shock: fair enough the jubilee ones suck IMO but the others are mostly lush!


----------



## NDH

I'm going to need to order more nappies soon - Saranna is nearly grown out of her newborn ones :shock:


----------



## jen1604

NDH- Saranna is so cute in your avatar :)

DH likes the prints so we might get a few at some point but I'm just not keen on any of them. Especially the one with the little angry man faces on?! That's probably Jack and The Beanstalk I think. Which one is your favourite? X


----------



## Lliena

I don't like the faces either that's what put me off! Love the jubilee one though :D


----------



## Thumper

I like it! I also like the farmyardy one and hansel and gretel.
Really don't like the Jubilee ones though.


----------



## JellyBeann

Snugggs said:


> Jellybean: I used to do a lot of tie dying in my teens, as well as banding, try twisting the fabric and tying it in knots too :). May get a sample piece of fabric first and try out your colours.

oooh...thanks! I'll def get some material first...off to the charity shops I go!!


----------



## JellyBeann

Just had a thought...would it be best to dye the whole thing lighter first? Like use a bath tub and do it that way? Then let it dry and then do the tie-dying?? hmmm...I'll ask my nan!


----------



## Lliena

Depends if you want black with splashes of colour you can paint the bleach on with a brush and then dye the colour afrterwards over the bleached bits. If you want the whole thing lighter you would have to bleach it all out and then try tie dyeing it :)


----------



## sleeping bubs

I really should have not looked at the totsbots clearance lol I ended up buying two ef starburst and 2 ef ginger bread men nappies really wanted to buy more and I wanted to get the tf but not pregnant yet!!


----------



## mandarhino

Thumper said:


> JB that sounds fun. Look forward to seeing the results. I'd imagine the biggest pain would be all the washing and drying as wovens are neverending!
> 
> Mandarhino how is M now?
> 
> Hi NDH :)

Thanks Thumper. She's pretty much better now. Spent the weekend with her snoozing in my lap. I on the other hand still like hell. It is so busy at work this week so I've dragged myself in for a couple of hours and then gone home once I felt faint. I feel really bad as I would never normally do that to my colleagues but I have a massive deadline later this week. I'm going to meet it though. 

We've just been constantly sick since Autumn. I really don't remember this being the case last Winter. I was bfing her then but don't know if that made any difference or we're just terribly unlucky.


----------



## mandarhino

Hello newbies as well. 

Out the TB ones I like the purple one and the Jubilee ones. Don't normally like Britannia ones but they are pretty cute. Guess the TB family are not SNP voters!


----------



## Thumper

:( That sounds rubbish for you both. Make sure you don't get too run down. Get on the echinacea and rest lots.



mandarhino said:


> Hello newbies as well.
> 
> Out the TB ones I like the purple one and the Jubilee ones. Don't normally like Britannia ones but they are pretty cute. Guess the TB family are not SNP voters!

I completely forgot that they're a Scottish company :dohh: Why on earth haven't they done a saltire nappy? I would buy one.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Maybe like me theyre not Scottish themselves? :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Whee might have just put a custom order in for a WN with ruffles and a matching tshirt and might have ordered a Rosie Boos nappy with a matching tshirt I found on Ebay too :happydance:


----------



## Thumper

Sounds lush Lil! What patterns?


----------



## Lliena

The Rosie Boo is a Jack Skellington one :D The WN is an electric blue and cherry minkee! I got an email from them this morning to say my invoice has been printed already, think thats the fastest I have ever had that from WN! :happydance:


----------



## modo

Sounds fab hon:D


----------



## jen1604

Oooh they sound lovely. I sold my most beloved Gen Y wrap this week :cry: It made me lots of lovely money though which will be going on Teenyfits for the boy. Who will soon be here :shock: I can't believe the majority of us preggers are in third tri now.


----------



## sleeping bubs

GOT FLUFFY MAIL today  From tots bots can't believe how quick they came got email yesterday saying been despatched and would take 3-5days but arrived this morning had to answer door in my pJs lol 

Got 2 starbust Ef and 2 ginger bread ef. But can't use them until monday as away for the weekend so using eco nappies :-( (really need to get a large wetbag so don't have to take buckets then I can use nappies while away!) don't think Mckenzie is too impressed he keeps trying to put his colourful cloth nappies in the suit case lol


----------



## jen1604

Yay fluffy mail :happydance: Do you like the gingerbread easyfit? I loved it and then we got it and I wasn't sure on it so I traded it and now I kind of want another one :blush:


----------



## sleeping bubs

yer i quite like the ginger bread ef really wanted one at christmas also I have been wanting to get the starburst one for ages. I have fallen in love with tots bots ef  

Quick question wot temp do you wash on? I normally do 40 oc but horrible teething poo at moment so I have put the nappies in on 60oc with 35ml of bold 2in1 (normally use persil) it said standard load 130mls (powder) so do u think 35ml will be enough? I was prewash, extra water and extra dirty wash so takes 2 1/2hrs plus extra rinse


----------



## jen1604

I wash at 40 mostly. I kind of base it on how dirty the nappies are or if he's poorly. Lennon has had antibiotics this week so I've washed on 60 just incase of any germs while his immune system is down. 
If standard load is 130mls I would probably use around 50-60ml I think?


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks  Just looked at the washing machine and there is quite alot of bubbles so hopefully the 35mls is enough  Will check when rinse too


----------



## Thumper

:nope: I've been working on an AWESOME nappy and I've just seen one like it on FB :( Gutted.
I have fluff from cutting Minkee all over my kitchen floor.


----------



## jen1604

:( I'm sure it's still gorgeous. Do we get to see it? X


----------



## Thumper

It is gorgeous! I've got a couple good ones I'm working on. Billy's teeth aren't helping but DH is on Billy watch tomorrow so I should get a couple done. Just need to nip out to get some lace... ;) I just really thought no one else had done a nappy like this. I even google it to check!!!


----------



## modo

Sounds lovely :D It doesn't matter if some one has a similar one. I am sure it's gorgeous!!!


----------



## Lliena

That ^ I'm sure your's is fab! I want to see :D


----------



## Thumper

Thanks  I'll do them tomorrow hopefully and do pics. I'm excited! I just don't want people to think I'm a copier pants.


----------



## vaniilla

looking forward to seeing the pics Thumper :D I'm sure no one will think you're copying, most nappy companies seem to use the same fabric and it's not a problem :flower:


----------



## Thumper

OK, sneak peek :D

The wing is just a tester one. Loving the lace against the embossed minkee though :)
 



Attached Files:







P2250224.jpg
File size: 40.3 KB
Views: 9









P2250223.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## jen1604

That pink minkee is gorgeous. God, I want a baby girl.


----------



## Lliena

Loving the wings Thumper :D


----------



## Eala

I'm not really a ruffles kinda girl, but I *love* the bee one!!


----------



## mandarhino

The bee one looks ace.


----------



## Thumper

Cheers :) the bee one looks so cute finished. The wings are really fiddly though so will keep playing. They snap on and off. The pink minkee is lush. I'm quite excited about it. I need a small bum now to try them all out. I'm definitely making Billy a bee :D


----------



## Eala

Did you say the minkee was embossed? I love the patterned look it has, very... I dunno, the word that comes to mind is "Classic" but I'm not sure that it really describes what I'm getting at :haha:


----------



## Thumper

:haha: I know what you mean. Almost paisley like. Pretty much it's just 'shaved' in the pattern I guess! It's lovely though. I'm not keen on too much ruffles and girly stuff but for some reason I really like that combo.


----------



## Eala

I do look forward to seeing the finished product ;) When are you going "live" with the shop, so-to-speak? I'll need to indulge for Midgelet :haha:


----------



## modo

Oh me too! Gotta have the Bee! You need to make quite a few of them I imagine :haha: I am more into the colour purple rather than pink but I do like the other one too. It's just the bee one is stunning :cloud9:


----------



## Thumper

Thanks :D I need to have it tested by someone else and sort out a small issue I've got with leg elastic and I'm there :) my. Last bits I was waiting for arrived yesterday including my snap press. Just got my labels to come now for the final product. I'll post pics tomorrow of the finished thing on FB. I'm going to try more styles of wing first too.

I fell asleep last night at 8.30 and am now wide awake as Billy hasn't woken :shock:


----------



## jen1604

Hello :)

Hows everyone? I just submitted my final essay of this module :happydance: and have a whole week of freedom before I need to start on my end of module assignment.

We are having a bit of a Tots Bots week :D I got a delivery of 5 Teenyfits this morning to finish off the last bit of the 'necessary' newborn stash,now its only things I actually want to buy. And we've had the funding approved for new minkee Easyfits for our council trial kits which is so exciting. Especially as we only just upgraded some of the old Easyfits and got rainbow ones in the kits so they're basically brand new. Some of them might be coming to live in my house :blush: Shhhh. So new Teenyfits for littlest boy and matching Easyfits for biggest boy :D


----------



## buttonnose82

eek I am so excited! my Little Dude is finally big enough too fit into some of our cloth! (pics in the pic thread!)


----------



## jen1604

Eeek Button thats great :happydance: *Runs off for a look at pics*


----------



## Lliena

Hehe nice one about the totsbots :D I ordered a freetime in Lovelace and it came today, not sure about it yet will have to see how it performs on baby when she is here.


----------



## jen1604

Do you like the colours of the Lovelace Lil? A lot of people have said its not as pretty in real life.


----------



## Lliena

It's a lot more subdued than I thought it would be which is a shame as I was expecting mega bright colours. But oh well can't have it all :)


----------



## Thumper

I've had a mega busy stressful couple of days but this afternoon was great- one person converted to cloth! :happydance: I left her beautiful 9 week old baby wearing one of Billy's old ittis and she also chose (out of all the goreous fluff) to try a bamboo square! I've leant her what I can and I'm very excited.


----------



## jen1604

Fab :thumbup: I love new converts.


----------



## vaniilla

that's great news buttonnose :D the pics look soooo adorable!

I'm pretty annoyed today :growlmad:, I bought a issy bear v3 nearly a month ago from birth2potty and I went on to check the status and it says 'backordered' wtf! that's £26 gone for nothing, I might call them tomorrow to see why I've not heard anything :(


----------



## Lliena

Ladies help! I'm trying to design a wn but I dont know which way round to have my fabrics! I'm making a small pocket with triple fabric and am going to go either purple black purple minkee or black purple black minkee. Bear in mind that on top of that there will be a star applique in silver or hot pink with an initial in the middle of it, and some smaller stars around it. Not sure which star applique yet as still discussing it with them. So which would you go for? :shrug:


----------



## Thumper

Vanilla I hope you get it sorted.

Lil- Initially I would;ve said purple, black, purple but the applique would probably look better on the black I would think without being able to see it. I'd alsoi go for silver stars. Silver stars would probably look good on the purple actually. Oh it's so hard without being able to see them!
Sounds lush though!


----------



## Lliena

I know it's frustrating lol. I might try and photoshop the fabrics together and see how it looks :)


----------



## Lliena

What do you think now? :)

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/wncomparison-1.jpg


----------



## Thumper

Purple black purple :D
Deffo


----------



## Lliena

See I think black purple black :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Depends on the stars though. With them I think black purple black.

I think!
It's too difficult! Buy two ;)


----------



## Thumper

Double post


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Depends on the stars though. With them I think black purple black.
> 
> I think!
> It's too difficult! Buy two ;)

:haha: There is def going to be one big star in silver minkee with pink stitching I think and then some smaller silver ones around it. And the letter in the middle will be black thread :)


----------



## jen1604

Purple black purple :)


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Purple black purple :)

Really? :haha:

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h44/somekinda-freak/wncomparison2.jpg


----------



## Eala

Hmm, with the details on, I prefer the black-purple-black :)


----------



## Lliena

Can you tell i'm bored this evening? :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Hehe I design WNs if I'm bored too :blush:


----------



## Thumper

Eala said:


> Hmm, with the details on, I prefer the black-purple-black :)

See! Told you so! :p

Loving the squiggle in the middle! :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Eala said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, with the details on, I prefer the black-purple-black :)
> 
> See! Told you so! :p
> 
> Loving the squiggle in the middle! :haha:Click to expand...

Well I wasn't gonna put the initial ;) :ninja:


----------



## Thumper

I totally looked too! :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

:rofl:


----------



## Thumper

Holy Potatoes Eala! When did you get so pregnant!!!???!! :shock:


----------



## Eala

Thumper said:


> Holy Potatoes Eala! When did you get so pregnant!!!???!! :shock:

I dunno. It kinda snuck up on me. 39 weeks today, not quite sure how that happened :wacko:


----------



## jen1604

Eala said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> Holy Potatoes Eala! When did you get so pregnant!!!???!! :shock:
> 
> I dunno. It kinda snuck up on me. 39 weeks today, not quite sure how that happened :wacko:Click to expand...

So scary -baby Eala will be here before we know it!

Lennon has decided his favourite nappy is his Spongebob cheapie :dohh: At every change its 'Spongebob nappy, Spongebob nappy!' 
Me-'That ones in the wash Len, how about this one' (that cost 8 times more and mummy hunted for hours to find :dohh:)
'NOOOOO, Spongebob!'
Why do I bother building a lovely stash when all he wants is a Tiny Nippers £4 cheapie?!


----------



## Thumper

:haha: I second Lennon's choice :D I love spongebob and I'm not ashamed to admit I love our tiny nipper cheapies either. They probably last the longest out of all our nappies.

Bad news in our house :cry: one of our ittis has delaminated. Sob.


----------



## vaniilla

Thumper said:


> :haha: I second Lennon's choice :D I love spongebob and I'm not ashamed to admit I love our tiny nipper cheapies either. They probably last the longest out of all our nappies.
> 
> Bad news in our house :cry: one of our ittis has delaminated. Sob.

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

surely you can keep using it though until the laminate tears?


----------



## jen1604

Oh no :( Where is it from? Did you buy it new? You know it's totally your fault for cutting up that other Itti don't you ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

That other Itti was a delaminated one too :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Omg I'm getting so excited about my WN am discussing it with Suzanne over email at the moment and keep squealing :haha: They really do go all out with customer service :D


----------



## Blah11

My preloved lime itti delaminated too. Still works fine though, just sounds crunchy. Amelie can have it for her dolls when Roman outgrows it!


----------



## Lliena

:happydance: :happydance: Yey it's ordered!!!


----------



## Thumper

It was bought from Modo. Modo- I'm so sorry :cry:
It still seems to be working though? So I refuse to give up on it yet! And Jen- Shhhhh! That itti is happy and well, just has a plaster :D


----------



## Eala

Aww, poor Itti. I suppose at least you have a willing subject for the next time you need to dissect something ;)

Lliena - yay for your WN being ordered! I really need to get off my backside and order Midgelet's, but I'm still in this "Hmm, what if she doesn't look like a <name> when she's here!" quandary :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Aww, poor Itti. I suppose at least you have a willing subject for the next time you need to dissect something ;)
> 
> Lliena - yay for your WN being ordered! I really need to get off my backside and order Midgelet's, but I'm still in this "Hmm, what if she doesn't look like a <name> when she's here!" quandary :blush:

I did think that which is why I just went with an initial.That way if her name should change I can sell the nappy to someone with a child with that initial :haha:


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> I did think that which is why I just went with an initial.That way if her name should change I can sell the nappy to someone with a child with that initial :haha:


Hehe this is a good point! Given that I don't have long to go now, I think I'll just wait and get her full name on it though. If I were as organised as you, the initial idea would make a lot more sense :D


----------



## Lliena

Eala said:


> Lliena said:
> 
> 
> I did think that which is why I just went with an initial.That way if her name should change I can sell the nappy to someone with a child with that initial :haha:
> 
> 
> Hehe this is a good point! Given that I don't have long to go now, I think I'll just wait and get her full name on it though. If I were as organised as you, the initial idea would make a lot more sense :DClick to expand...

Organised moi?.... Nah just impatient :rofl:


----------



## Eala

Lliena said:


> Organised moi?.... Nah just impatient :rofl:


Ssssh, just stick with the "organised" tag :haha:


----------



## TwoMummies

Just ordered an LFC nappy from Weenotions that I can't wait to arrive, took me weeks to get permission from the club to use the badge so really want to see it now.

I didn't get a name on at all as knowing me i'll change little one's name at least 10 times before registering her birth. I'm too indecissive!


----------



## mandarhino

Exciting twomummies. Must admit I don't understand the football thing but that's probably I limit my football watching to world cups. 

So going to be doing a cold turkey potty training attempt this weekend. M is getting horrible rashes so I'm going to see if I can get her out of nappies. I expect to be mopping pee off the floor all weekend. She's excited to be using her big girl knickers though. 

And my attempts to stop internet shopping by using pinterest have just fallen down. DH is away for two nights and I've been bored. :(


----------



## tannembaum

Right, I have decided I dont come on NP enough anymore, so here I am....Talk to me :)

How are all the pregnant ladies getting on?? Anymore I should know about??


----------



## Thumper

We think Billy has croup :( we're currently sat up in bed with him googling everything we can and I'm too worried to sleep.
Monday could be off Tan :(
Anyone been through this? He can barely breath and is roasting.


----------



## tannembaum

Oh no poor thing, don't worry about me :)
I dont know anything about it sorry, hope he gets better though. Can you call nhs direct? I know they're usually useless but they might be able to tell you something?


----------



## Thumper

He eventually went to sleep on me and once sleeping it all calmed down. He's breathing much better now thanks. It was awful. And now he's turned into the wriggliest baby ever and has nearly rolled me out of bed. I was really hoping to get to Bristol as well :(


----------



## jen1604

Does his cough sound like barking Thump? :hugs: My godson had croup recently, get him to the doctors if you can today.

No one seems to have mentioned the fact that EALA HAD HER BABY :happydance: :yipee: :happydance: Congrats again Eala :kiss:


----------



## Thumper

*runs off to check Eala's journal*

I had no idea, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

She did! :D and I cant wait to have a squeeze!


----------



## mandarhino

Oh congrats Eala.


----------



## tannembaum

Wow I didn't know! CONGRATS! :)



Glad he is a little better today :)


----------



## vaniilla

LO had croup a couple of months ago and it was awful, it sounds a lot worser then it is, take him to the gp and see what they say but it should go away on its own soon :hugs:

Big congrats to Eala! :flower:


----------



## Blah11

yay congrats eala!


i'm making a WNOS but I dunno what embrodery to get! I want to have..
https://weenotions.co.uk//gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=839&g2_serialNumber=2 on front
https://weenotions.co.uk//gallery/main.php?g2_view=core.DownloadItem&g2_itemId=509&g2_serialNumber=2 on back

his name in the 'informal' font in lime maybe? or a turquoise colour? what do you guys think?
& some sort of picture but ugh, i cant picccck. Nothing too cutesy!


----------



## mandarhino

If you're stuck I think it would look nice without a picture as the front pattern is so busy. I'd say turquoise for the name.


----------



## mandarhino

PS hope Billy is feeling better today. 

Potty training is not going well in my house. She keeps insisting she will use a potty when she's 3. However, she's refusing to wear a nappy so it could be a messy 3 months ahead!


----------



## Blah11

lol @ when shes 3! hope you can convince otherwise.


I went for his name and a mini comet above it :)


----------



## Thumper

I love the orange blah.

I hope M decides one way or the other soon. 

Billy is better, Thanks. but still not 100%. and now I'm feeling poop too.


----------



## mandarhino

Today has been much better. 1 accident and 3 pees on the potty so far. Progress!


----------



## TwoMummies

Just spotted EALA had her baby :happydance:

Huge congrats!


----------



## modo

Mandarhino: Well done to M!

Blah: The Nappy looks great!

Thumper: Hope you both feel better :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Hope you're feeling better today Thumper :flower:


----------



## jen1604

Manda that's excellent progress :thumbup: 

Hope you're ok Thump :hugs:

What kind of cloth wipes does everyone use (if you use them)? I love my wet wipes :blush: but am thinking about getting some pretty cloth ones for around the house. Also do you moisten as you go (I'm thinking spray bottle) or keep them wet?

We went to the garden centre yesterday and got potatoes, salad stuff and some flowers to plant out tomorrow when Ophelia doesn't have pre-school :happydance: I'm so excited for home grown salad!


----------



## Thumper

We're slowly getting better, but now I think I have thrushy nipples. Mmmmm. Delightful. Poor Billy, as it's likely he has it in his mouth too. Docs had a week wait :shock: so I ha a doc call me instead and she was AMAZINGLY lovely :)

Jen I use cheeky wipes but they're basically like little flannels. I did keep them upstairs wet in the box but now we hardly change him upstairs we wet them as we go. I love them, wish we'd started sooner.

We've got veg growing ready to put in the garden too. I'm excited! Especially about the strawberries nom nom


----------



## Blah11

ouch ive never had thrush but it sounds awful :(

i use cheeky wipes too. i keep them wet as i use them in 1-2 days then wash with my nappies. cba with a spray botte.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Cheeky wipes here too and did keep them wet untill Alex potty trained


----------



## vaniilla

we use cheeky bamboo wipes, I bought a new mini set and annoyingly I had to have a new box sent after 2 weeks as the lid came off :dohh: I think I'll just get a regular lock box if it breaks again. I keep 10 wet at a time so that they don't smell funky.


----------



## Thumper

Our box broke as well, but I didn;t think to ask for a new one :(


----------



## modo

MY new box broke too. As did the one before it which I got free because the one before that broke :dohh: won't bother asking for another one. Will just use Tupperware.


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey everyone hope all ok

We use the fleece/micro wipes from Nappylady keep them wet in a pampers wipe box I was using them when went out but now only in the house and use JJwipes when out. I love them


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have purple clip tubs for the cheeky wipes now, theyre much more compact!


----------



## mandarhino

I use a mixture of WN OBV ones, Sweet Bobbins (Etsy) and Monkey Snuggles wipes. 

Potty training still going well. One accident today and everything else in the potty. Tomorrow is nursery so I'm packing 4 changes of clothes! 

Ouch to thrushy nipples. I had thrush right in the early days and man did it hurt.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive bought a Boba 3G :D
Ive been considering it for a while, Alex grew out of the Ergo quickly and it was great and I do have the newborn insert for it but a carrier that can do newborn-45lbs without any extra inserts seems more appealing!


----------



## Thumper

Well done M! That's fantastic. I hope she does as well at nursery.

I think everyone in my town now knows I have thrush :dohh: Thanks to not very discreet receptionists/pharmacists. Lucky I don't embarass easily ;) And also lucky Billy seems to like the drops he has. I hope next week is a bit more successful with less illness. I'm having to miss my boobie support training tomorrow as I don't want him to infect and little babies with his constant snot and coughing :(

There is some good news though- my labels came :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







P3050276.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no Thumper I hate discussing medical issues with people who r not discrete

That nappy looks ace so does the labels would love to try one at some point


----------



## Blah11

they look fabby thumper! youll need to let us know when youre making them for sale :)

i was looking at the boba 3g earlier. i have a regular mei tai which i havent used with roman yet but wanting a soft carrier as he'll be too heavy for the close parent soon (which i have loved).


----------



## NDH

jen1604 said:


> What kind of cloth wipes does everyone use (if you use them)? I love my wet wipes :blush: but am thinking about getting some pretty cloth ones for around the house. Also do you moisten as you go (I'm thinking spray bottle) or keep them wet?

I made my own. They're all flannelette on one side and some are bamboo terry on the other side and some are bamboo velour on the other side. I keep them dry and only wet them as needed. I have a spray bottle on my change table. When going out I keep some wet ones in a travel wipes case and as I still change her overnight and before I get up in the morning I keep a Huggies box of wet cloth wipes at my changing station at the end of the cot.


----------



## Lliena

Ooh Thumper that nappy looks fab :D 

We use fleece cut up and wn wipes too and I have a spray bottle with babywash and water in which we squirt on bum then use wipes to clean off and dry.


----------



## vaniilla

I agree with everyone, that nappy looks awesome thumper :thumbup: can't wait until they're on sale :dance:


----------



## Thumper

I'm going on holiday :dance:
We've found a cheap deal and we're going to Tunisia next month. I'm so happy about it. I feel that I really need a holiday. We can't exactly afford it but who cares!

Also might be starting up a natural parenting group at the Children's centre with the slingmeet lady :) We're going to combine cloth/slings and all thing 'NP'. Basically an excuse to chat, try slings and talk fluff :haha:


----------



## Blah11

yay for holidays! I'd love to get away this year but we canta fford it, i feel roman will be too young and my body is not suitable for a bikini by a long shot heh.

So.. we're going to aberdeen to visit family instead in a month or 2. My mums cousin has just had their 2nd little boy in mid feb so will be lovely to meet him :D & they havent met roman yet.


----------



## Blah11

just browsing the WN site and omg, this embrodiary is so cute!

https://weenotions.co.uk/images/ozcharacterswithrainbow.JPG

do you guys only use WN inserts or do other inserts fit well?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I've used other inserts aswell, WN haven't always been absorbent enough for us


----------



## Blah11

ive got loads of random inserts laying about not getting used so would be good and i could justify getting more WNs if I didnt need to spend more money on inserts everytime lol


----------



## mandarhino

Hooray for holidays. I booked my trip to Canada this summer today. The airfare is horrific but then it is a pretty cheap holiday as we stay with my family or friends. And then DH and I will be going away for a few days in May/June without M. My parents will be looking after her. We're torn between Rome, Venice or Prague at the moment. 

Blah - I never rated the WN inserts. My favourite was a Blueberry one size in a WN. It was the perfect combo. If he's not a heavy wetter then a Bumgenius one also works well. 

Potty training still going full steam here. Two accidents at nursery on Tuesday, one on Wednesday and none today. I just need to figure out how to clear up her horrible rash. We're going to the doctor again tomorrow. All the usual stuff doesn't seem to be shifting it. It is all scabby now and looks horrible.


----------



## Blah11

oh i have a few BBOS so thats good to know :D! looks like youve cracked the potty training then, hooray.


----------



## modo

Hope you all enjoy your holidays! We obviously won't be going anywhere :haha: but I do feel pleased for all of you :D

Thumper: The natural parenting group sounds great! 

Manda: What did the doc say last time? I am really glad potty training is going so well. Well done M!!! 

Blah: I really like using an Issy Bear insert or petit dissou insert in our WN. We don't get along with the WN inserts at all.


----------



## jen1604

Wooo for holidays :happydance: We're going away for my birthday next month, just a little bit further down the country into Cornwall and to the Eden Project and such. It would be crazy to go any further seeing as I'll be full term by then!

Manda it sounds like potty training is going really really well :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

Oooh Eden project. I'm hoping to swing a work related trip to the Eden Project soon. Not sure if I can pull it off yet. 

Her rash has got infected so we've got a new antibiotic cream and if it doesn't clear up by Monday, I've got a prescription for antibiotics by mouth. Poor thing. 

On the upside her new clothes arrived today. She got a cat dress so her old outfit was torn off and replaced with her tunic top. Tis pink but very cute. 
https://www.lindex.com/eu/kids/girl-1-7-years/6817662/Tunic/?styleId=27630854


----------



## vaniilla

oooooh I used to live 20 mins away from the eden project :flower: make sure you take lots of water, I remember getting really hot and out of breath in the tropical part (I was 7 months pregnant at the time) it's great though because you pay once and you can go as many times as you like within a year :D

Thats great news Thumper :dance: 


we've not made any summer holidays yet because of dh's work we'll have to see what we can do, I get cabin fever if I stay in the country for too long :haha:


----------



## Thumper

Sounds like M has cracked it :thumbup:
I've always wanted to go to the Eden project. One day... Until then I'll settle for Tunisia :haha:
Only problem is we've booked it all (and paid) and my passport has a different name. And Billy has yet to get a passport. Hehe best get organised. First stop the registry office where we got married to get a replacement marriage certificate :blush:


----------



## mandarhino

M's passport took a week and we didn't even pay for the special service. The passport office can be surprisingly efficient sometimes. She's three weeks old in her passport photo as we visited my parents when she was ten weeks old. 

I love getting sorted for holidays. I will be hassling DH this weekend to sort out our break in May/June.


----------



## NDH

Eep thanks for the passport reminder. Im going back to canada in july and saranna needs a passport. Have to figure out how to get her a canadian one as i imagine it wouldnt be easy to take her out of the coubtry with a different passport than her parents. Still waiting on her birth certificate 6 weeks after we mailed the documentation though.


----------



## Thumper

I ordered my marriage certificate (2 copies as I'm good at losing things) but now I'm wondering where I put Billy's birth certificate :blush: I'm sure it's in the file but I know how hopeless I am.
Going to get photos done tomorrow if he cooperates.
Decided to go for disposable inserts and wraps for holiday. A compromise. I hate the thought of disposables all week on his bum. We're going to use terries at night though still as it will be hot and he tends to get nappy rash in sposies so I daren't risk it.


----------



## mandarhino

NDH my advice would be do it asap. The Canadian passport office is not the most efficient from memory. I know my parents rant about it a lot. Was she born in Australia? 

If so you may need to officially apply for citizenship first which can be slow. Worth ringing the High Commission to make sure. I didn't have this issue as we all travel on British passports. However, i'm sure your daughter having a different passport than you won't be a huge issue. You'll have residency stamps in your passports and hers will have her place of birth on it so it will all match up.


----------



## NDH

Thanks Manda. Yes she was born here so is entitled to both passports. Are your parents Canadian then? The Canadian Consulate here doesn't seem to be too bad - we had to get DHs passport renewed since being here and he had his within a month of us sending all his paperwork (just frustrating that there's no renewal process when abroad - you have to reapply from scratch pretty much). I should get mine redone too while I'm at it as it's still in my maiden name. I've always booked my flights under that name so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## mandarhino

Yes and I'm Canadian as well. From Ontario. I've lived in the UK for 12 years now. I stopped using my Canadian passport years ago since they only lasted 5 years compared to the 10 year British one. I'm now at the stage where I'll need to do the hardcore renewal process to get a new one- limited number of people who can vouch for you, etc.

A month isn't too bad. Hopefully it will go smoothly for your daughter.


----------



## apple_20

hi everyone,
ive popped in for some advice. im a first time mum and would really love to use real nappies when LO arrives (august hopefully). ive had a good look around the web and i think i would like to use pocket nappies (look easier to use then ones with wraps and seen good reviews). Im wondering what you ladies opionions are on them and if you have any advise for me as all things baby are new to me!

thankyou for reading

x


----------



## Blah11

I dont mind pockets but I prefer snap ins :) Some nappies are easier to stuff than others but really it only takes maybe 5-10 minutes to stuff/snap your nappies after a wash. i started out saying I only wanted to use AIOs and now I only have a few AIOs. I mainly use snap in ones (itti bittis) but I do use a lot of pockets too (blueberry, bumgenius, fuzzibunz, weenotion) and even some fitteds :)! It prob takes just as much time to stuff a pocket as it does to put a wrap over a nappy. I'd get a few diff types and see what works for your LO when they arrive. What works for your baby at 2 weeks old can be a lot different to what works for a 2 year old.


----------



## apple_20

thanks, i have thought about maybe getting a trial pack with different types to try?


----------



## Thumper

We just bought a load pre-loved. Lots of cheap ones so we could trial everything then sell them on again after. We ended up going for the nappies that at the start we really didn't want to use!


----------



## sleeping bubs

Hey all hope all ok

I really should stop looking at nappies lol I am only 5wk pg and I have brought some newborn size nappies lol I brought onelife xs wraps from the nappylady they were £3 each so got 4. I also brought the new baby bambino mio set from mothercare for £30 (i know they r not brilliant but the nappies I have got won't fit a tiny newborn) 

I already have 8 ll cotton size 1 nippa nappies and 5 size 1 ll wraps waiting lol 

Really hope this one is a sticky bean though!! fingers crossed


----------



## jen1604

Congratulations :happydance: Fingers crossed for a sticky bean! Xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

thanks Jen  How are you? not long to ur little one is here


----------



## modo

Congratulations Sleeping bubs!!! :dust:


----------



## Thumper

Congrats SB! another one fallen to the NP fertility! :)


----------



## Eala

Congratulations SB :) Fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

started bleeding gals :-( got a scan tue afternoon


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no :( big :hugs:


----------



## Elphaba

Thinking of you, hun. Try and rest and take it easy as much as you can until Tuesday :hugs:


----------



## discoclare

hope everything is OK. thinking of you.


----------



## Thumper

:hugs: As the others have said xxx


----------



## Eala

I hope things are ok, SB :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

sleeping bubs said:


> started bleeding gals :-( got a scan tue afternoon

Thinking of you SB :hugs: :hugs:

Happy mothers day ladies :kiss:


----------



## mandarhino

Hope everything is ok SB. :hugs:


----------



## modo

Thinking of you SB :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

Any update today SB? Hope you're ok xxxxx


----------



## vaniilla

I really hope everything is okay SB :hugs:


----------



## sleeping bubs

more blood think mc been bleeding all day and pain :-(


----------



## modo

I am so sorry SB :hugs: :(


----------



## Eala

So sorry SB :( :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

:hugs: Hang in there hon, its not over til the scan. Thinking of you lots xxxxxx


----------



## Thumper

:hugs: So sorry SB. But keep resting x


----------



## Thumper

Thanks for all your support with Billy Bums ladies :) Eala your nappy is packaged up ready to go :thumbup: I am really nervous now about what people will think of them :blush: As soon as I get some positive feedback I'm opening shop. A little bit scary.


----------



## Eala

I'm so excited about testing the nappy! I'm sure I'll be placing an order once you open shop - that butterfly fabric is calling to me!


----------



## Thumper

I love the butterflies! It will make a good wrap too.
Yours was sent off 1st class today Eala :D I'm so excited to see pics! I really hope it fits.


----------



## tannembaum

Hope you're okay SB.

How is everyone?? My girlies have been really poorly lately with a D&V bug!! Not nice but they're on the mend now :)

Hows the potty training going mandahino?

Any other babies made an apperence yet??


----------



## mandarhino

Glad you're over the D&V that sounds grim. 

Thumper that picture of Billy in the nappy on your FB page is fab. 

Had a bit of a set back with potty training - modo was treated to a full on accident at the park when we visited her and Bobby on Friday. M weed all over a play structure so i had to change her in the park. Oops. She had a couple of accidents on Saturday but then everything has been fine since Sunday. 

However she's pretty much refusing to pee except at home or at nursery so this is proving problematic. Hope she gets over it soon. I know she can hold it for a long time but this isn't great for her. 

I have packed away all her nappies bar the night nappies. It's the end of an era. Can't bring myself to sell them yet.


----------



## Thumper

Thinking of you today SB :hugs:

Manda, it mustbe so sad packing away all the fluff. I was sad enough when I sold Billy's smalls.

Busy week this week, making nappies and my folks are down on Saturday for Billy's brithday. I need to squezze in cake making too. And visiting Tan on Thursday :D I get to see the most expensive nappy in the world :haha: I'm so excited!


----------



## jen1604

Morning :)

Having a busy week, Mr Jen is home yesterday, today and tomorrow to look after the small ones while I work. Nappucino later on which should be fun! 

Hope the girls are better Tan :) You should keep a few special nappies Manda, might lesssen the pain of potty training :p

I can't decide whether or not to get a London teenyfit. He'll probably be a couple of weeks old on Jubilee weekend and we will probably do something for it- decisions decisions!


----------



## Thumper

I don't like the London teenyfit.
;)


----------



## Thumper

Also Jen I'm finishing yours today. I may finally get that parcel off to you at last! I've got a ton of nappies for your Africa appeal too :)


----------



## jen1604

I prefer the other more girly jubilee print- but is it too girly for a boy?!

Thank you thank you, don't forget to let me know about £'s! We can't wait to test our new nappy :D Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lliena

I quite like the London print for a boy, I have the jubilee one for Pipsqueak who is due on the very weekend of it :D


----------



## Thumper

I don't think it's girly. It's blue (the definition of male apparently) and it has cupcakes on it. Mr Thumper won't stop eating cupcakes given a chance as he's very manly :haha:
I think it's way cuter too. Who wants buses on their bum? :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

wooooooooop i got my WN and its perfect :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

im getting the jubilee too, its not girly apart from possibly the hearts but theyre so small i dont think it matters!


----------



## Blah11

SB - :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0414.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0416.jpg

took the pics in a dark room so colours are way brighter in person!


----------



## modo

Gorgeous nappy Blah!


----------



## Lliena

Ladies do you think that 

8 tuttos 
2 easyfits
1 bg freetime
8 stretchies size 2 

is enough of a everyday cloth nappy kit for new baby? (aside from a few pretties) Or do I need another 10 Little lambs to bulk up my stash? :shrug:


----------



## Thumper

Lush nappy Blah. Looks so much better than I thought too. Love the colours.
That sounds like I thought it was crap. I'm so rubbish at speaking (/typing).

Lil, personally is get some LLs too incase the Tuttos don't fit.


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Lush nappy Blah. Looks so much better than I thought too. Love the colours.
> That sounds like I thought it was crap. I'm so rubbish at speaking (/typing).
> 
> Lil, personally is get some LLs too incase the Tuttos don't fit.

That is what I thought too....so I got some 10 for £30 is too good a deal to miss!! Now I DEFINATLEY don't need any more nappies :haha::blush:


----------



## Eala

I'm loving my LLs on Midgelet :) Yay for a completed fluff-stash ;)

I got my tester nappy from Thumper :dance: Absolutely loving the fit, Midgelet looks so sweet with her little zebra bum :haha:

Blah - that nappy is gorgeous! Do you have another one coming? I saw a custom on the WN page with "Roman" on the bum in similar colours, and I thought it was yours!


----------



## Blah11

Eala said:


> I'm loving my LLs on Midgelet :) Yay for a completed fluff-stash ;)
> 
> I got my tester nappy from Thumper :dance: Absolutely loving the fit, Midgelet looks so sweet with her little zebra bum :haha:
> 
> Blah - that nappy is gorgeous! Do you have another one coming? I saw a custom on the WN page with "Roman" on the bum in similar colours, and I thought it was yours!

i saw that too but no, not ours! i like mine better :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

I like the London print, we gave the jubilee though as it's more girly. I really want to fo a street party for the jubilee but I really can't be bothered to organise it lol! I think all the old ladies on my street would love it so I might try and do something...and of course the girls can show off their nappies lol. 

Thump, I had a dream last night that someone stole the nappy!!!! It was horrible :blush:


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry for the typos I'm on my phone.


----------



## jen1604

Tonight's OBEM has a cleft baby on it (isolated lip, not palate though so bit different). Am I brave enough to watch?


----------



## Lliena

Might be good to watch but can understand why you wouldn't want to either :hugs:

Slightly off topic but I figured if anyone would know it might be you! Sooo do you know if the new style wn wraps fit okay over size one LL bamboo nappies? x


----------



## jen1604

I've found a solution- Boofs from here has suggested me recording it and then people who have watched it can let me know afterwards if it's done sensitively and whether or nor to watch. 

Little lambs have gone under all wraps I've tried so I think it would be no probleM
:thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> I've found a solution- Boofs from here has suggested me recording it and then people who have watched it can let me know afterwards if it's done sensitively and whether or nor to watch.
> 
> Little lambs have gone under all wraps I've tried so I think it would be no probleM
> :thumbup:

Thats a good idea regarding the show :) And thank you, I think I will get a medium in a few weeks as I don't need to put her in them untill she outgrows her small/newborn nappies so makes sense to get something I will get more use out of :)


----------



## Thumper

tannembaum said:


> I like the London print, we gave the jubilee though as it's more girly. I really want to fo a street party for the jubilee but I really can't be bothered to organise it lol! I think all the old ladies on my street would love it so I might try and do something...and of course the girls can show off their nappies lol.
> 
> Thump, I had a dream last night that someone stole the nappy!!!! It was horrible :blush:

:shock: That's awful! I'm surprised I haven't dreamt more of nappies as it's all I'm thinking about all day.



jen1604 said:


> Tonight's OBEM has a cleft baby on it (isolated lip, not palate though so bit different). Am I brave enough to watch?

I just saw on FB :hugs: I was going to suggest the same. Best not to watch it cold. I don't really watch OBEM anymore but it sounds interesting :flower: I may watch it.

Off to meet Tan tomorrow hopefully :thumbup: and see the amazing ruffle bum!


----------



## Thumper

Also- check out my multi-quoting :happydance:


----------



## modo

Well done!


----------



## Thumper

I made a ruffle bum :happydance: I seriously, I CANNOT wait to put Billy in it for photos! :haha: Almost tempted to wake him up.


----------



## emyandpotato

Hi, erm I'm new to this but I was just wondering how long a baby should be worn for per day for maximum attachment and so he doesn't feel abandoned? He doesn't seem to want to play with me or be near me at the moment, he's more interested in exploring.


----------



## tannembaum

Yay for ruffles!!


----------



## tannembaum

Emy sorry can't help, I doubt your lo feels abandoned though. I remember Elsie was a nosey little thing from the moment she learnt how to hold her head up. Once she got all the major milestones under her belt (rolling, crawling, walking etc) she became my lovely cuddley girl again :)


----------



## NDH

Thumper that ruffle bum is awesome :) I purchased stuff to try to make myself a couple of nappies but I haven't even opened the box of fabric yet. 

I ordered my first customs today :thumbup: (In fact, my very first brand new purchased by me nappies :haha:) Ordered through a WAHM who said they should be ready within 6 days :shock: I'm so excited :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all are well

Thumper that nappy is great ;-)

Don't know if I have said but I have miscarried off to hospital again this afternoon for blood test

Anyway took Mckenzie to a day nursery today he will be starting after easter he loved it and they even are ok with his cloth nappies  They have already found a bucket and labled it reusable nappies for him. I think he will love it but will miss him loads he will be going there 2 mornings a week 8-1pm then a 3rd morning when he gets his funding. Think I will start a OU course now to complete my degree


----------



## Eala

SB, I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: Glad to hear that Mckenzie is loving nursery. It's also good that they are happy to use cloth :D


----------



## jen1604

Massive massive hugs SB :hugs: I'm so sorry.

That's really positive about the nursery and a good idea about the OU, I study with the OU so if you need anyone to chat to about it give me a shout xx


----------



## Elphaba

So sorry for your loss, SB. Take care of yourself. Great news about the nursery being happy to do cloth though.

Afraid we're down to around one cloth nappy a day at the moment (have adjusted my ticker accordingly). Was so fed up of him outpeeing them and having to boost them to high heaved or change him so often. Still, we're using a cloth one for first and/or last nappy of the day when he'll need changing fairly soon afterwards anyway. And we're still using cloth wipes as find them so much better than disposable ones. Have switched our disposables to the pull up kind as well as he is just such a wriggler at nappy change time which means it's hard to do the sticky bits up in the right place (definite advantage to cloth is knowing which popper I'm aiming for!)

Hoping to get back to a bit of babywearing - or toddler wearing! - though. Have just ordered a Madame GooGoo and am very excited as this will be my first new carrier as the others have all been bought preloved (except the Baby Bjorn I had originally). MGGs are pretty much custom too so it's nice to be able to choose the fabric, strap lengths etc. Selling two of my three other slings to fund it as I don't use them - just keeping my Connecta as still useful for quick front carries in the house, plus I want to keep it for if/when we have a second child.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry for your loss SB :hugs:


Thumper where can I see your nappies? :flower:


----------



## Thumper

SB :hugs: So sorry foryour loss.

Vaniilla- Right here :) Billy Bums (Hope that's allowed, sorry if it's not :flower: ) I have so many ideas now (I think) I've got the patterns sorted. I just need more time now :haha:


----------



## Blah11

thumper roman needs one like that popart one, its gorgeoooooooous. i like the bee too. Will you be selling by Summer?


----------



## Blah11

SB - :cry: sorry hun.


----------



## Thumper

Blah11 said:


> thumper roman needs one like that popart one, its gorgeoooooooous. i like the bee too. Will you be selling by Summer?

Yes :D Thank you :blush:


----------



## Blah11

oh good :)! hopefully we'll get good weather to show fluffy bums off.


----------



## NDH

So sorry for your loss SB ;(


----------



## mandarhino

So sorry SB.


----------



## tannembaum

Sorry for your loss sb!

It was lovely meeting you and Billy today thump :)

I'm going to handwash the frilly nappy tomorrow so Olive can wear it asap :)
Haven't had a chance to try the butterfly yet. Tomorrow will be a fun nappy testing day :)


----------



## NDH

Anyone have natural teething remedies (besides amber - shes already wearing a necklace, anklet and bracelet)? Sara is only 2 1/2 months old but already teething hard. I have gum marks in my thumb from her gnawing on me.


----------



## tannembaum

There's a powder in the Uk called teetha but I don't know if it's suitable that young?
Elsie LOVED the stuff :)


----------



## Thumper

Lovely to meet you too Tan. And Elsie was so good and patient with Billy eating her raisins and then eating her book :blush: Sorry! Don't worry about handwashing it, I want to know how well it washes too, and dries if you tumble dry. I hope it fits Olive too :) Elsie looked so gorgeous in it.

We use teeth powders, Billy loves them too! He sees the packet and throws his head back with mouth open wide :haha: IT's pretty much just chamomilla so should be fine, but definitely check the packet.


----------



## buttonnose82

I'm going too come wading back in here, it's been a while as I kinda lost the love for cloth! We had too use disposables for a good while as I was so ill and then my little dude came 8 weeks early but this week we jumped back in with both feet!

Little man has been in cloth every day - I have had too stock up on fitted nappies as pockets just weren't working for us anymore, and things have been great!

Little dude has been in cloth only a couple days because I have very few nappies that either fit him or he doesn't out pee in less than a hour! I think because he is still small (under 7lb) he only just fits the newborn nappies but the newborn nappies don't have much padding since they are for ..... well newborns lol and they can't cope with his 10 week old big boy wee's lol

neither wear cloth overnight and that won't be changing, my little man has eczema and night time cloth used too make it soooooooooooo bad that we gacve up using them and I am not going too bother with the little dude either ..... that might change in the future but for now I am happy with my choice ..... it took a long time too be happy and admit I didn't use night cloth with little man anymore.

ugh anyway enough of my babble :)

HI :)


----------



## mandarhino

Hi buttonnose. 

NDH i'm afraid we didn't have much luck with the natural teething remedies. It was either a boob or anbesol.

Tried to motivate myself to do a bit more housework before we head off to the park and lunch in a cafe. I have a pile of laundry in my bedroom that has been growing for over a week.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Button!


----------



## Elphaba

Have just 'liked' you FB page, Thumper! Not that I'm likely to buy any as we're not using cloth much now. Well not until I have the second baby that I pretend my husband's agreed to :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Just coming here to vent that Im fed up of Avalon being in sposies but all the cloth I've tried as she has got bigger just won't hold her wees or wicks etc and it sucks. :( Im trying one more time I think cos even if we get her back in cloth part time untill she potty trains it's better than nothing. Now to work out what to try that I haven't already..... Im thinking toddlerease sandies and poss some size 3 totsbots with a motherease wrap.


----------



## buttonnose82

thats why we fell out of love with cloth, this week we have been trying a holden landing & a dunk & fluff fitted with fleece shorties and you know what, it's been fab!


----------



## Lliena

Thanks, it's just frustrating when nothing seems to work no matter what you try we were fine untill she hit 14/15month then it went downhill! I loathe to spend a lot when I know potty training will be soon but at the same time I hate sposies! Can't wait till new baby is here in June to wear all the lovely cloth I have got for her :D


----------



## tannembaum

Elsie went through the peeing through everything stage. Prefolds and gen y's worked well for her. She's only in cloth at home now as I can't be bothered to deal with the leaks and clothes changes out and about.


----------



## Lliena

Yeah I will use them at home only as well for Avalon but any time I can use one less sposie is all the better I reckon :)


----------



## NDH

Thanks girls. Have got some teething powders and a gel that are both homeopathic so will see how we go with those. After 24 hours in her amber though she was already better yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## Elphaba

Yeah, we're having the outpeeing problem too and I can't be doing with the boosting and extra changes. He's so wriggly and grumpy at nappy change time anyway I can't be doing with extra ones- hence sposie-wise we're now using pull ups. Still using at least one cloth nappy a day though first and/or last thing when I know it's only going to need to last 1-2 hours before he needs changing anyway.


----------



## Lliena

Thanks to this lovely weather all of pipsqueaks nappies have been washed and dried ready for her arrival :happydance:


----------



## modo

Ooh that's lovely! I still need to wash two-ey's nappies but I am waiting for us to move first. Getting frustrated at all the stuff I need to do but can't do anything till we move :(


----------



## mandarhino

Modo it will be ok. I moved cities when I was 37 and a half weeks pregnant. Not ideal but you'd be surprised how quickly you can organise things when you need to. Luckily M was 9 days late so that gave me a bit more time to nest.


----------



## modo

Thanks Manda! Just heard that progress is being made and the legal bit is coming to an agreement. Next is the survey and then signing. Still hoping for mid-April.


----------



## rwhite

Just found a place to custom order some woollen soakers :dance: So excited!! And I'm the lady's first customer, so I think she's stoked too.


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo today Avalon wore cloth all day and we had no leaks :happydance: Looks like toddlerease nappys and ellas house nappies with motherease airflow wraps are the winner :D


----------



## NDH

Great news!


----------



## Thumper

Whoop! Fab news :)


----------



## tannembaum

Yay avalon!!


----------



## mandarhino

That's excellent Lilena.

We've just had two days of M spending all night in her own bed and then walking up at a reasonable hour (6:45 and 6:55am)! It has been months since she spent the whole night in her bed. Normally she rolls into our room at some point in the night and climbs into bed with us. DH then shuffles off to her room, as we can't all sleep comfortably in our king size bed. She has just started asking for something to 'snuggle with' when she goes to bed so maybe this is having an impact. And she's under the impression a 3 year old little girl she met last weekend - a child of some friends - sleeps all night in her bed. She doesn't, but I'm not telling her that. 

I just hope this continues. 

We're off to a museum today. Very excited as they have a lovely garden outside and the weather looks like it will be nice again.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm soooo tired :sleep: LO had a horrible time last night (as did we) he woke up every hour and then got up for the day at 5 this morning :(


----------



## Blah11

Im having an odd issue with amelies sleep - shes wanting too much! Last night she went to bed at 6pm and I had to waken her at 7.45am to get ready for nursery :dohh: Its hellish, she cries and refuses to get dressed but really, i cant put her to bed any earlier than 6!

we need to go to the shops after nursery today as we've 2 parties this weekend and 1 at the start of May so will need to get some presents :dohh:


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok

Brought a new pushchair yesterday petite star zia+ in sky blue should be here on monday  now got to sell the 3 pushchairs I have lol keeping the stroller though!!

Mckenzie ill yet again got antibiotics on tuesday for throat infection but has a horrible cough tired all the while and really sensitive :-( haven't been to groups all week but went this morning and he got upset so easily esp when he had to wait his turn to make chocolate nests :-( left early in the end he kept nearly falling asleep. A lot of mums asked if he was ok and he is normally running around like a looney. I have even found up his inhaler again as he is coughing non-stop esp when he is running around.


----------



## Jetters

HELP ME, I don't know what to do!

K has been in disposables since November because I couldn't cope with his crazy outpeeing/explosive teething bums, plus he goes to nursery every day 9-5 now, so I sold up.

BUT! I miss the fluff :sigh: and summer is coming and I just soooooooo want to go back to the fluff... however he's 20 months old now, is there any point? Bearing in mind he'll only wear them weekends, not at nursery (my choice, I don't want the extra washing). Seems SO stupid to splash out on a full set now when he's probably only got a year or less in them...

If I did it, i'd just get 10 BG freetimes I think- £170 but no faffing with stuffing/liners etc. Anyone using them on toddlers- any good?


----------



## mandarhino

SB hope McKenzie is better soon. 

Jetters! Hello again. I've heard Freetimes fit a bit smaller than the V4s. Depends how heavy K is. I didn't buy one for M as she's about 31-33 lbs I think. But maybe this is one of those things where it entirely depends on the shape of the baby. 

As for timings, M wound up being in nappies for a lot longer than I expected. She only day trained about a month ago. Course me being an obsessive, I bought BG4s in Dazzle & Lovelace right before she trained.


----------



## Thumper

Fluff post!!! :happydance: It's rare I recieve fluff these days as I'm now more likely to be sending it. A new Tots Bots in Hansel & Gretel. I love it! Excited to try the minky booster too. Billy has been crying all morning and has a temp so we needed cheering up.

:shock: Just spotted Jezzer Kyle now does an American version of his show. Something to avoid.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> HELP ME, I don't know what to do!
> 
> K has been in disposables since November because I couldn't cope with his crazy outpeeing/explosive teething bums, plus he goes to nursery every day 9-5 now, so I sold up.
> 
> BUT! I miss the fluff :sigh: and summer is coming and I just soooooooo want to go back to the fluff... however he's 20 months old now, is there any point? Bearing in mind he'll only wear them weekends, not at nursery (my choice, I don't want the extra washing). Seems SO stupid to splash out on a full set now when he's probably only got a year or less in them...
> 
> If I did it, i'd just get 10 BG freetimes I think- £170 but no faffing with stuffing/liners etc. Anyone using them on toddlers- any good?

I don't think I'd get freetimes for a toddler either, we are in motherease toddler nappies now(toddlerease) with a wrap over the top or a wool soaker. It's the only thing that works for little miss mega wee'er anymore! And she had been back in disposables since Jan time as i couldn't cope with the faffing but like you I wanted to get her back in it for summer etc. HOpe you find something that works :)


----------



## mandarhino

In what will probably be a stupid move, I've just bought two V3 Easyfits (Hansel & Gretel and London) to use at night. She doesn't wet a huge amount at the moment and the nappy comes off in the morning for her first pee of the day. I couldn't resist the patterns and hopefully with a bit of boosting, they'll work. 

Her Bambooties have massive leg gappage - think her shape has changed - and her pj trousers stink to high heaven in the morning as the pee is obviously leaking out. I'm going to flog them I think if the Easyfits work.


----------



## Blah11

ive heard the v3s are amazing absorbancy wise. im waiting for rnw or a nice discount code to order mine.


----------



## mandarhino

I hope so. I finally got my FYP points to work so I cashed them in. The last couple of times I've ordered something I couldn't use my points. 

Blah is your daughter out of nappies at night? If so, how long was the gap between day training and night training?


----------



## Blah11

she was potty trained just before 2, about 2 weeks later she night time trained herself! She did the entire thing very quickly though, i dont think its generally as easy as I had it with amelie.


----------



## Thumper

The Hansel and Gretel print is lovely :) I'm loving the colour and it fit really well on Billy. Hope it works for you.


----------



## modo

I have sold of most of our V2 Easyfits as Bobby was really out weeing them. He ended up with a blister at the end of his winky and 3 small ones on his thigh. Nursery have promised that they changed him every 2 hours so I do think it was the easyfits. We used to pick him up quite a few times after his nap with wet jeans and a soaking nappy. They said that they changed him before his nap (one hour). 

Now I am working on a new nursery stash :( He has to stay in sposies (with a flip disposable insert covering them on the inside otherwise he gets a rash)


----------



## Thumper

An easy nights Bambooty lasted us all night last night :shock: And he spent ALL day on the boob yesterday as he was so ill so I thought he'd be peeing like a racehorse. If it works again tonight I'll be so chuffed as they're dead easy to stick on him (maybe hence the name lol). He hates getting ready for bed.


----------



## jen1604

Excellent! Our easy nights doesn't work for us for nights- I like it for daytime though! What size do you have? Lennon is an XL, Bambooty sizing is so small!


----------



## jen1604

modo said:


> I have sold of most of our V2 Easyfits as Bobby was really out weeing them. He ended up with a blister at the end of his winky and 3 small ones on his thigh. Nursery have promised that they changed him every 2 hours so I do think it was the easyfits. We used to pick him up quite a few times after his nap with wet jeans and a soaking nappy. They said that they changed him before his nap (one hour).
> 
> Now I am working on a new nursery stash :( He has to stay in sposies (with a flip disposable insert covering them on the inside otherwise he gets a rash)

:( How rubbish. What are you going to try next for nursery?


----------



## Thumper

I've been using it for days, for car journeys or when I CBA changing him when out as I know it will last 4 hours.
It's a large. He has it near the largest settings but it should be good for a while yet as he's due to lengthen not get any wider, he's wide enough! He did go to bed late as he slept all day but it was still on for a good 9-10 hours. It is slim for a night nappy. I could be very excited about this if it works again!
Oh, and I couldn;t wait to put his newnappy on him as we needed cheering up and it looked AMAZING! I love the colour and the fit on him. No photos though as it would've been a bit unfair ;)


----------



## tannembaum

Our freetime can last Elsie 1-2 hours at the very most, she is 22 months and a very heavy wetter.


----------



## modo

I don't know what to get. I though of trying some of random aplix nappies we have that I never sold off. I have 3 BG aio, bamboozles from when we used them as night nappies and some aplix flips I was going to use for two-ey. I also have 2 pop- ins in the new print for Two-ey I could try on him as well. 

What do you girls think?


----------



## jen1604

Have you got any Issy Bears you could try? They've never failed us as a daytime nappy but they can end up quite bulky?


----------



## modo

I do but they are snaps. I used them as night nappies.


----------



## Thumper

I hope Billy remains the light wetter he's always been. Hope you find a solution Modo.

I may have bid on a Tutto yesterday whilst spending the day in front of the TV and laptop with a sleeping/sick baby :blush: It's baby pink :haha: But £9 is pretty good I thought inc p&p :D


----------



## Eala

Modo, have you tried BG organics? They were my nursery nappy when Roo was still in nappies, and they rarely let us down. I got snaps (as in general I hate aplix) but my nursery didn't have a problem with them. I just sent them in poppered up to the right setting for the first few days :)

Thumper - that's fab that the Bambooty worked so well for you :D Fingers crossed it continues!


----------



## modo

BG organic are the bulk of our stash. I used to leave the easyfit stash at nursery and take back the used ones to wash and give them all back on Mondays. I wouldn't be able to do that with the organics as B does half days and we need them at home.


----------



## NDH

I was out yesterday with Saranna asleep in the Manduca and a lady asked me if she was real :saywhat: I nearly said "I don't know about you but im not in the habit of strapping fake babies to my chest" but I just smiled and said yes, she's sleeping.


----------



## Eala

NDH - your almost reply made me giggle :rofl:

Modo - I used to just give my nursery enough nappies for the day, would that allow you to use the organics for now?


----------



## buttonnose82

what too do what too do ..... teeny fits are the only thing that currently fit & work for my little dude but I only have 3! Do I justify buying more or do I just wait until he is bigger and fits more :(

NDH that make me giggle!

we were out on saturday with our boys and we were asked 'which is the oldest?' now bare in mind the little man is 18 months old and 21.5lb and the little dude is 11 weeks and now 7lb 10oz!!!!


----------



## Blah11

:rofl: @ BN

id buy more teenyfits, they sell well preloved. i bought mine preloved for £8 each and got my money back.


----------



## Blah11

i got fluffyish post this morning - my cheeky wipes! most impressed with the new kit and the wipes seem softer :thumbup:


----------



## sleeping bubs

no fluffy mail for me but pushchair mail lol at 07:45 though!!! Got the Petite star ZIa + in sk blue got it for £79.98!! Bargain brand new (marked as reworked from Nursery value) but hasn't been used. Used it this afternoon Mckenzie loves it fell asleep within 5mins lol just got to sell the other ones now!!


----------



## Thumper

I have fluffy post arriving tomorrow I hope :happydance: Also sent off some fluffy post today for others.
Billy has on his new Tots Bots and I'm so impressed with them! They dry amazingly quickly, and are a lovely fit. Really slim. The poppers are pretty hard to do up/undo and I'm worried about breaking the fabric. But overall they are great. Just have to see how long they last :)


----------



## Blah11

i sold the rest of my newborn nappies cry:) today so i have £40 in my paypal to help towards rnw!


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh no for selling tiny nappies :-( but yay for money 

Thumper that tb nappy looks good so tempted to buy one but I should be starting potty training mc in the summer not looking forward to that so prob no worth it


----------



## Thumper

I want to get more. He's only had it on twice but it's been brill! And dries so fast. There are a few things I'd change but overall it's a winner :thumbup:
I got one of the Tescos ones too which we like, just hate the aplix.


----------



## Blah11

I love the new pop in prints but no snaps :(!


----------



## tannembaum

Am I the only one that likes aplix? 
I bought 3 packs of disposable flip inserts from mothercare yesterday in prep for our June holiday :) they were on offer and I couldn't resist :p


----------



## Thumper

Aplix was OK when Billy was teeny but as soon as he started sitting up it scratched him and I always forget to do it up before washing so it gets filled with fluff and attacks the other nappies. I can never get it to fit right either. But I can't get disposables to stay on either! They scare me :haha:


----------



## jen1604

I don't like aplix because Lennon just takes it off. Plus it looks tatty quicker! 

Thump I want more poppery tots bots too. Once baby is out of Teenyfits I might get more.


----------



## vaniilla

I love aplix :thumbup: lo is an awkward shape so it would be so much easier if we had more aplix as they give him a better fit.


----------



## tannembaum

I got my...Olive's nappy today Thump! Thank you!!!


----------



## Thumper

Tan that photo is AMAZING! She looks fantastic, and it looks professional too.


----------



## modo

Thumper I got Two-ey's nappy today and it's soooo GORGEOUS :cloud9: I am a hormonal mess these days and I just cried when I snapped the wings on :haha:


----------



## Lliena

:haha: Modo, Tan I love the picture you posted it's brill! I'm sooooo tired today think pipsqueak is having a growthspurt!


----------



## Thumper

As long as you didn't cry for the wrong reasons :haha:


----------



## modo

Nope it is so lovely!!!!


----------



## modo

Lliena said:


> :haha: Modo, Tan I love the picture you posted it's brill! I'm sooooo tired today think pipsqueak is having a growthspurt!

I think the same thing. Have been saw exhausted! Thankfully managed to nap while B was in nursery today. He has taken to waking at 5.40am because he can get out of his bed. He climbs the rocking chair and turns on the light switch. Then he proceeds to dumping his clothes out of his drawer and playing with the fan :dohh: He get's so tired and cranky during the day because of the early wake ups :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

Another one who thinks that photo is gorgeous Tan.

And Modo you big sap :hugs:

Very tired over here too. I'm simultaneously looking forward to and dreading the amount of work I know is coming up over Real Nappy Week. Then after that I can rest and wait...


----------



## tannembaum

I was thinking about doing something at my local sure start for rnw but I doubt I have time now :(


----------



## Thumper

I maybe should. There's nothing around here for cloth so I could at the very least do a display I guess.


----------



## jen1604

Not a happy Jen :(

Just back from midwife, not only have the community midwife team decided that it would be 'irresponsible' to support my homebirth but the boy is now transverse. MW didn't think there is much chance of him turning, scan in 2 weeks and then if he's still transverse they'll want to think about scheduling a c-section. About as far away as my natural homebirth as possible. :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Oh no jen :( There is still time for him turning though, have you had a look at spinning babies?


----------



## Lliena

Ah Jen poo :( There is still time for him to move, check out spinning babies website, not sure if that's just for breech ones though :shrug:

Im battling my team too they are dilly dallying around and im seriously considering hiring an IM for the rest of the pregnancy. I have chased up my GTT results today and they are normal :happydance: So have cancelled my growth scans and consultant apps which were meant to be 32/36 weeks as I see no reason to attend now just to be told baby is ok weight and we don't agree with a hb for you. I know that already lol so why would I waste my time going there and being told it! Sorry it's been a frustraiting morning feel like I'm back in control again now though phew :)


----------



## jen1604

Arcanegirl said:


> Oh no jen :( There is still time for him turning though, have you had a look at spinning babies?

So far all I've done about the situation is eat 2 Twix's and a bag of Maltesers ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: There is a section for transverse, Ive been looking myself as that how this one has been laying though I know he has more room to move right now, so Id like to get him moved! Its so uncomfy aswell


----------



## Lliena

jen1604 said:


> Arcanegirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh no jen :( There is still time for him turning though, have you had a look at spinning babies?
> 
> So far all I've done about the situation is eat 2 Twix's and a bag of Maltesers ;)Click to expand...

:haha: mmmmm malteasers! Ooh my parcel from love it love it love it just came with some clothes for pipsqueak and a dress for Avalon, that has cheered me up a bit :D


----------



## modo

I missed mine :dohh: Have to go to the sorting office tomorrow :( I did get the toby tiger top I got from ebay though so that cheered me up :)


----------



## modo

jen1604 said:


> Not a happy Jen :(
> 
> Just back from midwife, not only have the community midwife team decided that it would be 'irresponsible' to support my homebirth but the boy is now transverse. MW didn't think there is much chance of him turning, scan in 2 weeks and then if he's still transverse they'll want to think about scheduling a c-section. About as far away as my natural homebirth as possible. :(

Sorry to hear that hon :hugs: Don't give up on your HB though :hugs: There are a lot of things you can try to get him to turn. 

My hypnobirthing book suggests that hypnobirthing has a high success rate of turning breech babies.

https://www.hypnobirthing4u.co.uk/turning-breech-babies.htm


----------



## tannembaum

Try not to worry Jen, Olive had her bum DEEP in my pelvis for ages, I was even told if my waters broke I had to rush straight in as the cord would come out. Anyway I spent a week kneeling on the sofa with my hands on the floor rocking and cleaning the kitchen floor on all fours and she turned :thumbup:

Even if you HAVE to have a section, a planned one is MUCH nicer (I've had a emcs and an elcs) and you still get to do all the normal things post birth :)


----------



## Thumper

Jen massive :hugs:
Thats so poo. Awkward bugger! I find making cakes helps, but eating the mixture til I feel sick then only having enough for one fairy cake :D try it.
Keep positive. As longed he comes out in one piece then it's all good. A home birth would be great but it's not the priority, you and him are xxx


----------



## Thumper

Also Billy has seemed so much better and happier then just threw up all the over floor and himself :( he seems happy again but I still feel awful for him.
And we don't have any exciting post to look forward too :( rubbish!


----------



## Thumper

Ooooh sorry for spamming but there are 2 guests viewing this thread.


----------



## Arcanegirl

One guest might be me :lol:


----------



## Thumper

And I must have scared the other one off :p


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> Also Billy has seemed so much better and happier then just threw up all the over floor and himself :( he seems happy again but I still feel awful for him.
> And we don't have any exciting post to look forward too :( rubbish!

Poor Billy :( 

Thank you everyone, I think I will be fine if I have to have a c-sec, I just want to know ASAP so I can get my head around it. Awkward boy!


----------



## Thumper

I just emailed the council asking what they do about promoting real nappies and if they are doing anything for real nappy week :D I also emailed the children's centre I attend regularly and offered my services for real nappy week. Said I'd do a display and host a nappuccino and offer advice :D I'm die to start volunteering there anyway soon as a BFing peer supporter so may as well get stuck in now.


----------



## modo

Thumper said:


> Also Billy has seemed so much better and happier then just threw up all the over floor and himself :( he seems happy again but I still feel awful for him.
> And we don't have any exciting post to look forward too :( rubbish!

Hope Billy feels better hon :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

jen1604 said:


> Not a happy Jen :(
> 
> Just back from midwife, not only have the community midwife team decided that it would be 'irresponsible' to support my homebirth but the boy is now transverse. MW didn't think there is much chance of him turning, scan in 2 weeks and then if he's still transverse they'll want to think about scheduling a c-section. About as far away as my natural homebirth as possible. :(

Romy was transverse until just before 35 weeks so there is still time :hugs:


----------



## tannembaum

Second/third etc babies tend to turn later aswell is theres more room :blush:


----------



## Thumper

:rofl: Tan just said you have a bucket Jen! :rofl:


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> :rofl: Tan just said you have a bucket Jen! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: How mean!


----------



## mandarhino

Yawn. A week of really bad sleep so far. Glad I today is my last day in office for 4 days. 

Hope Billy is feeling better today & the baby manages to turn Jen. 

I love the new Easyfit. My London one arrived but the Hansel & Gretel is still backordered at FYP, even though I don't think there was an out of stock message when I ordered. M lasted all night in one without a pre-wash. I used a TB booster with it.


----------



## modo

Manda: that's fantastic!!!! Great to hear to hear it worked. If you are interested in selling you Bambooty nights I might go for one.


----------



## jen1604

That's fantastic about the Easyfit Manda. They are SO good, I'm confused how minki/minkee/minky (however it's spelt) manages to be so absorbent but it does seem to be.

Bizarrely, DH did bedtime last night because I was at Sainsburys mass buying cleaning products to cheer myself up (can anyone say saddo) and he put Lennon in a MioSolo with the MioBoost in. Just been in to get him out of bed and there have been zero leaks. That would NEVER normally work for us!


----------



## tannembaum

Lol they don't turn THAT late!!


Whoop for the miosolo, I've just ordered a free one :thumbup:


----------



## Thumper

Well even if he didn't turn Jen, Tan reckons he could fall out :rofl: ;)
Wow for the Miosolo. And I hope your cleaning products bring you much happiness and joy. It was like I was possessed when I was pegnant, the only time in my life I;ve actually wanted to clean. I even bleached things. Like the entire kitchen. Mr Thumper was quite taken back.
Billy not brillinat :( Still off his food (most unlike him) and sick again yesterday. Now I'm sick too so a crappy day ahead for us on the sofa again. I really want to be sewing tooo. Getting all excited about my new AIOs. Oh how my life has changed :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

Well it would be handy if they did fall out at 40 weeks! Lol!

Poor Billy... And you!!! Hope you both get better soon!


----------



## JellyBeann

Hiya girls, I am selling some slings...Mei Tai and a woven. Both brand new, only selling due to no use and I want to buy something else!


----------



## Thumper

How is everyone today? We are finally recovered from our horrid bugs.
I've heard back from the Children's centre and we're going there in a week with a load of nappies to show off and explain to anyone who will listen. I've emailed FYP and C&C to see if they have any info/leaflets I can use as they both do trial packs. If nothing else I can just show off my stash :blush:

Does anyone have any idea why Billy would be screaming lots at night? And I mean screaming! He won;t go back to sleep either, just scream. Like he;s inlots of pain. But when you play with him, or give him TV say he is all happy. But even when I cuddle him or give him boob he won;t sleep. Then if he does sleep he wakes really quickly and violently and screams some more :( It's like he's having night terrors :shrug:


----------



## jen1604

Where does he sleep? Might be having a bit of separation anxiety? Or teething? Too warm? Too cold? Other than that I'm not sure :/

Good news on the children's centre :thumbup: 
I have just been doing our RNW press release with the press lady. I am apparently from now available for RNW radio interviews, I reckon it would take me under a minute to swear/say something stupid.


----------



## Thumper

Oh Jen, if you go on the radio PLEASE let me know :D hehe.

We've tried him sleeping everywhere, in our bed, in his cot, in his room, on the sofa. Various temperatures. We've covered everything I think. Calpol, ibuprofen, cuddles, milk... If you turn the TV on he's happy and will eventually just drop off. But I am not letting that become a habit! It's just strange that even in bed with me, with boob he won't sleep. That's never happened! 

Just made the coolest union jack nappy. And I'm not even patriotic. Billy is so having this one! :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh thumper poor Billy I know wot u mean Mckenzie does that sometimes he wouldn't go asleep until 11pm last night cos he wanted to watch jungle junction and we said no!!! 

Nappy sounds good


----------



## sleeping bubs

double post


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Oh Jen, if you go on the radio PLEASE let me know :D hehe.
> 
> We've tried him sleeping everywhere, in our bed, in his cot, in his room, on the sofa. Various temperatures. We've covered everything I think. Calpol, ibuprofen, cuddles, milk... If you turn the TV on he's happy and will eventually just drop off. But I am not letting that become a habit! It's just strange that even in bed with me, with boob he won't sleep. That's never happened!
> 
> Just made the coolest union jack nappy. And I'm not even patriotic. Billy is so having this one! :haha:

Sounds like it could be night terrors, Avalon went through a stage like that for a while but it settled. She has been a right grump today her teeth are cutting through at the back and it's knocked her for 6 poor thing, but instead of whinging she is just turning into devil child and messing up the house etc.

Union Jack sounds cool, I am not patriotic normally but am well getting into the spirit of the Jubilee etc with nappies etc :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

thumper it sounds like what lo was going through at that age :hugs: we're pretty sure it was teething combined with night terrors, it lasted just over a month with him so I hope Billy goes through it a lot quicker :flower:


----------



## mandarhino

I agree night terrors or separation anxiety. M's sleep went haywire at 12 months, right when I was returning to work. She was like a newborn waking throughout the night. It was hell. 

Jen- good luck with radio interviews. I've had two lots of media training with work and have done some radio for work and I absolutely hate it. Thus far I've refused all offers do TV. 

We're back to using flips at night along with a new Easyfit. I want my Hansel & Gretel one to arrive...


----------



## Thumper

Thanks ladies. He's sleeping next to me in bed. I didn;t even bother putting him in the cot tonight. Saves me having to move when he wakes up ;) I hate the thought of him having night terrors :( I hope it passes quickly whatever it is.

M- I love the Hansel and Gretel TB. I've seriously considered hand washing it a fewtimes now as I hate to wait for it to be washed!

I think the only media appearence I've had was when I was a student and the local TV station (Grampian) would pay people to be in the audience of a terrible Kilroy type show. You even got some food before so it was a great afternoon for a hard up student. They never let me speak though!


----------



## lozzy21

Dident think this warranted it's own thread since it's just a moan but I'm starting to get fed up of people going on about Niamh still being in our room. Why is it such an issue? she goes to bed in her cot between 7-8, all we have to do is give her a dummy and put her down and she goes to sleep on her own with in 10 mins. Some nights she sleeps all the way through, some nights she wants in with us about 4 but she's straight back to sleep (most of the time) in our bed. 

Why is it such a problem?


----------



## mandarhino

Dunno but my nearly 3 year old still climbs in with us some nights. I must admit, I'd rather she didn't but we're trying to convince her that her bed is the best place to bed. Some nights she gets 'scared by the cookie monster' and needs to come in. 

This morning she woke up at 5:45am and rolled in and told me that 'I might be scared of Daddy's bathrobe'. Right.... 

So that's what you could be looking forward to. i must admit it was an amusing, albeit way too early, start to the day.


----------



## sleeping bubs

well mc has now started to wake in the night again screaming :-( walked into our room at 3am saying that someone had got his fire engine took me hlf hr to get him asleep in his bed again!


----------



## vaniilla

lozzy21 said:


> Dident think this warranted it's own thread since it's just a moan but I'm starting to get fed up of people going on about Niamh still being in our room. Why is it such an issue? she goes to bed in her cot between 7-8, all we have to do is give her a dummy and put her down and she goes to sleep on her own with in 10 mins. Some nights she sleeps all the way through, some nights she wants in with us about 4 but she's straight back to sleep (most of the time) in our bed.
> 
> Why is it such a problem?

I really don't get the problem people have with it! I slept in my parents room until I was 5 and wanted to be in my own room and I turned out fine!! don't worry about what people say, people are usually threatened or wary of anything different to what they personally do so don't bother trying to make everyone happy, it doesn't exist! :flower:


----------



## Jetters

Just ordered 5 freetimes in the both prints and the 3 new colours. Can't wait to get them. Planning on using them on Sundays for now, since he's at nursery m-f and his dads on Saturday. If it goes well for a few weeks then i'll get another load so he can use them on Saturdays too. 

One day a week better than none, right?

Hope his bum copes ok with switching between cloth and sposies though :/


----------



## jessabella

omg I feel so lost..I havent been here in so long :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hi: Jessa and Jetters!


----------



## jessabella

hiya..feels like ages


----------



## jessabella

how is Alex..how did he do over Easter?


----------



## Arcanegirl

He is fine, went to his grannies over Easter as he does normally on a Sunday anyways and he played with his cousins.


----------



## modo

Hi Jessa and Jetters :wave:

Jetters: one day is def better than nothing! I have a few of the freetimes but still prefer the organics as I find they last longer for us. 

Jessa: how are you doing? What have you been up to?


----------



## mandarhino

Hello both. Jetters have you ordered your things yet - have you seen the Fluffheaven discount they've posted for RNW? 20% off everything. 

M went to bed at 5:50pm tonight! She was exhausted after a busy day, which included being chased about by Modo's Bobby.


----------



## modo

mandarhino said:


> M went to bed at 5:50pm tonight! She was exhausted after a busy day, which included being chased about by Modo's Bobby.

They had a great time didn't they :haha: Bobby didn't sleep till 8pm :dohh:


----------



## Jetters

mandarhino said:


> Hello both. Jetters have you ordered your things yet - have you seen the Fluffheaven discount they've posted for RNW? 20% off everything.

Yep I saw that email.. but i've ordered with babi pur already today :wacko:
(I hate baba me anyway, so don't even care that much!) 
x


----------



## Lliena

Cancel the order with babipur and wait untill rnw discounts next week!


----------



## Jetters

Nah, I <3 babi pur and wouldn't do that! Good job really since they arrived this morning- next day delivery- awesome :thumbsup:

Just ordered 5 Flips and 10 organic inserts from Baba Me... free snack bag, free wetbag, and 20% off too so i'm happy with that. 


Forgot to say yesterday; from May 1st he'll only be at nursery 1 day a week so will go back to full time fluff then. I LOVE the new BG colours soooooooo much.


----------



## mandarhino

Do you have a Mirror? What type of turquoise is it? Looks greeny in the photos.


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Nah, I <3 babi pur and wouldn't do that! Good job really since they arrived this morning- next day delivery- awesome :thumbsup:
> 
> Just ordered 5 Flips and 10 organic inserts from Baba Me... free snack bag, free wetbag, and 20% off too so i'm happy with that.
> 
> 
> Forgot to say yesterday; from May 1st he'll only be at nursery 1 day a week so will go back to full time fluff then. I LOVE the new BG colours soooooooo much.

Ah that's brill :D


----------



## Thumper

Grrrrrr! :growlmad: I'm getting so fed up with these SMA pop-ups that I'm not coming on here so much. They really do my head in.

I'm desperately trying not to read posts about RNW discounts. I really don't need anything but there's so much I want to try...

What's the situation with the new Easyfit prints does anyone know? Are they going to be instock for RNW? I definitely want at least one more. And maybe a freetime... And maybe something else too...


----------



## modo

Thumper what internet browser do you use?


----------



## Thumper

I use a mix of chrome and explorer, although I tend to use explorer more for BnB. I have an advert stopper but it's still getting throuhg :growlmad: I have a pop-up blocker too! Maybe I'll try just using Chrome and see if it stillgets through. I am falling in love with Google chrome actually in a really geeky way. I have my accounts on there now and gmail and it's awesome :blush:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> I'm desperately trying not to read posts about RNW discounts. I really don't need anything but there's so much I want to try...
> 
> What's the situation with the new Easyfit prints does anyone know? Are they going to be instock for RNW? I definitely want at least one more. And maybe a freetime... And maybe something else too...

The nappy lady has all those nappies on 20% I think and there is also another code for 10% off on her fb page under offers ;)


----------



## Jetters

Yes and it's LOVELY. It's like a deep jade... i'll take pics tomorrow x


----------



## modo

I am using adblock plus for chrome and stopped getting that Clean Your Mac ad. It drove me crazy :dohh:


----------



## mandarhino

Flush and Wash and Natural baby Resource both have the print Easyfits on sale. 

Thanks Jetters.


----------



## Thumper

Shhhhhh! Totally not helping. I may let my finger slip tomorrow after my RNW event as I have birthday money to spend :D


----------



## Lliena

Thumper you don't want a brand new plain purple easyfit do you? I have one for sale :)


----------



## Thumper

Lil, I saw it on CBM and am tempted. I seem to just be spending the money I'm getting from making nappies on buying more though. Wasn't the plan :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> Lil, I saw it on CBM and am tempted. I seem to just be spending the money I'm getting from making nappies on buying more though. Wasn't the plan :haha:

:haha: I recycle my cash through nappies and figure I will get it back in the end :rofl:


----------



## Thumper

IO may have just spent £118 on a new sewing table from IKEA today so nappies are out :blush: IT's soooo beautiful though. And big. And perfect. The spare room is now officially my sewing room :smug: I can lock myself away now and concentrate.


----------



## Jetters

Mandarhino I don't know what I was talking about, I was soooooooo tired I thought you were talking about my new jade bugaboo hood :rofl: :doh: the NAPPY is like a light minty colour xxxxxx


----------



## mandarhino

Oh I saw the picture of your Bugaboo hood. It sure is pretty. Much nicer than my boring red. 

Hmm minty not so appealing to me. I like a bright turquoise. Good thing I don't need any more nappies then. Sigh. 

Though M is still having accidents fairly frequently. She occasionally wees on the floor which is driving me insane. I'd say 80% of the accidents are at home as opposed to being out. She's generally good at holding it then till we find a loo. Today was explosive poop so that meant accidents - one of which she tried to clean up herself before shouting for help. :sick:


----------



## tannembaum

Oh no manda!!!! Hope things improve!!

Thump, have you seen, Victoria (bumble bees) beat you to the Elmer nappy I told you to do :(
....damn people stealing my ideas lol (It's just aswell I like her :p)


----------



## Thumper

Haha tan I saw it! And thought of you. it looks great though. I'd be tempted myself :haha:


----------



## tannembaum

I bought it...I think lol 
I have no money.....and I just bought a zapp xtra!! lol


----------



## Thumper

Tan :rofl: you have a serious addiction!


----------



## modo

I need to get some fitted, flats and wraps for Two-ey but can't figure out what to get. I think I need a newborn fitted trial pack. Any recommendations?


----------



## tannembaum

I didn't win it :(
On the bright side it saved me £20 I didn't have lol


----------



## Jetters

....and we're back in the fluff business! 

Well, the fluff is here/en route to me and waiting to be worn. In mid May he drops to 2 days a week at nursery so i'll dive in then. I'm not looking forward to it though, this kids poops are ATROCIOUS- long gone are the days where he had one simple solid log a day :rofl: :lol:


I got... 3 easyfit v3s (hansel and gretal, jubilee and london), 5 bg freetimes (the 2 prints and 2 new colours), 5 flips (same- 2 prints, 2 colours) and 10 organics. That's us set...


----------



## Thumper

That's great Jetters. Billy's poos have been going the same way :sick: And he's doing at least 2 a day. Double :sick:


----------



## Lliena

Yey for getting back into fluff Yas :happydance:


----------



## mandarhino

hooray jetters!

my last two easyfits arrived today. i've got hansel and gretel, 3 little pigs, chicken licken, london & jubilee. M is liking 3 little pigs and the 'cake' nappy the best.


----------



## Jetters

Ta people. Lliena,I miss you xxx


----------



## Eala

Modo - I really like Little Lambs :) I also use flat terries, but mine are still a bit big for her. The LLs have been great though, I've got both bamboo and cotton. They have a special offer on the bamboo ones at the moment that makes them about £3 a nappy, which is incredible! I like the LL wraps too, but also Gen-Y's, Nature Babies onesize and Thirsties (the sized wraps, not duos). Basically, gussets are good (and necessary!).

Jetters, yay for being back in fluff! Fab stuff :D

I was determined to be "good" about RNW, but ended up spending money anyway :rofl: In my defense, I haven't bought any nappies, just lots of ancilliary stuff :haha:


----------



## modo

Thanks Eala! I have bought Two-ey some of the LL bamboos. The offer is great :)


----------



## Lliena

Jetters said:


> Ta people. Lliena,I miss you xxx

Miss you too xxxx


So I know I said I was done with cloth nappies for this baby but after a truly awful nights sleep and the prospect of having to go for growth scan today at hospital my finger just slipped on the buy 3 dunk n fluffs and get free shipping :blush::blush::blush: :haha:


----------



## sleeping bubs

Lliena said:


> Jetters said:
> 
> 
> Ta people. Lliena,I miss you xxx
> 
> Miss you too xxxx
> 
> 
> So I know I said I was done with cloth nappies for this baby but after a truly awful nights sleep and the prospect of having to go for growth scan today at hospital my finger just slipped on the buy 3 dunk n fluffs and get free shipping :blush::blush::blush: :haha:Click to expand...

Love it 

Anyone use tots bots swim nappies?? Currently use spoise swim nappies but time to move to re-usable ones


----------



## vaniilla

I'm with you on the poops :sick: whats worse is the liners are no longer staying put so its a nightmare cleaning them, I really want to get a sprayer thingy they use in the US

I really need to buy the chicken licken print but things keep coming up and taking money out from my nappy fund :growlmad:


----------



## Elphaba

Nice to see you back here, Jetters!


----------



## modo

Sleeping Bubs: I used the tots bots swim nappy and liked it!


----------



## Eala

vaniilla said:


> I'm with you on the poops :sick: whats worse is the liners are no longer staying put so its a nightmare cleaning them, I really want to get a sprayer thingy they use in the US

Have you tried putting a disposable liner over a fleece liner? That's the only way I could get the flushable ones to stay put, they just bunch up otherwise.


----------



## sleeping bubs

tbn i have stopped using paper liners as they kepts sticking to lo bum and man parts lol and making them sore i had a fleece liner and a paper liner on top and they still bunched up. So i have gone back to rinsing the fleece liners in the sink :-( saves some money though!!


----------



## vaniilla

Eala said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you on the poops :sick: whats worse is the liners are no longer staying put so its a nightmare cleaning them, I really want to get a sprayer thingy they use in the US
> 
> Have you tried putting a disposable liner over a fleece liner? That's the only way I could get the flushable ones to stay put, they just bunch up otherwise.Click to expand...

I don't own any fleece liners :dohh: I've been saying I'll do it for ageeeees, are there any you would recommend? I will definetly be trying this :thumbup:


----------



## Lliena

Little lambs fleece liners are lovely and soft :D Or just buy a fleece blanket and cut it up yourself into liner shapes that works great too!


----------



## Jetters

Another vote for Little Lamb liners- perfect size for all nappies big and rectangle shaped, cover everything and mega soft. Get them on ebay xx 

and ta Elphaba! xxx


----------



## Jetters

Half my lot is here, half is on the way, i've gone a bit bonkers with my reintroduction to fluff :rofl:

-12 BG freetimes.... I LOVE them so far! fab fab fab. mind you, he hasn't had a poo in one yet... :lol:
-6 flips
-12 organic inserts
-2 stay dry inserts
-box of newborn inserts (use as boosters!)
-4 easyfit v3s
-new pink cheeky wipes
-small wet bag


oh my god i'm over £300 down. DOH! he better not potty train any time soon :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Lliena

Even if he does the beauty of cloth is you will make lots of that back :)

Our large sandies turned up today and they were meant to be for new baby but they fit really well on Avalon too(wasn't sure if they would as she also fits in the toddlerease ones) so am letting her use them too. The airflow wrap in Ocean is soooo cute :D


----------



## modo

I am moving tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Lliena

Woohoo nice one hun :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Just done a strip wash on 1/3 of the nappies we have and confirmed an annoyance I had thought...my dryer on the low heat setting, the sensors are too sensitive to dry the BG organics. It thinks theyre dry when they arent so looks like ill be selling them off from my stash.
Going for fitteds anyways or quicker drying aio nappies for the newborn/younger stage so i can use a normal heat setting for those to dry them. 
Bit annoying but my dryer is otherwise fantastic!


----------



## mandarhino

Good luck with the move modo!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope your move goes well Modo :flower:

just ordered some LL fleece liners today, I hope they arrive soon, washing poo out by hand is just very bleuuuuuuuuuurgh atm :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Bloody Freetimes. I sooooooo wanted them to be the nappy for us, but they've broken my three leak rule. AND THREE POO LEAKS, TOO! Grrrrrrrr. BGs have never failed me before, am so disappointed.

Back to the trusty old flips.


----------



## Lliena

Oh no that's not good :( DId you see my wrap on the wee notions page for Pipsqueak? It's the Keep Calm one :D


----------



## Jetters

Just looked, it's AWESOME! :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Lliena

I know I can't wait to get it :D


----------



## Elphaba

Ooh that was yours? Very cool!

Had a horrible babywearing moment today. Managed to drop Xavi in the kitchen whilst trying to get him on my back in the Connecta. Headfirst onto the tiled floor! God, I felt so sick seeing him fall like that and not be able to 'save' him. :cry:

He's ok thankfully. Just a bruise on his forehead. But it's really knocked my confidence.


----------



## Lliena

Oh poor Xavi Im sure he is okay though, kids are surprisingly bouncy :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

sorry to hear about your lo Elphaba I hope he's okay :hugs: they're pretty robust at this age what with all the mischief and exploring they get up to :hugs:


I'm thinking of using flat nappies with the next lo until they can fit into btp nappies, does anyone know how long you can use plain terries for?


----------



## jen1604

Good luck with the move Modo :)

Jetters that's rubbish about the Freetimes :( We love our Freetimes so far, I'm thinking about getting some more in Velcro for nursery nappies.


----------



## JellyBeann

Anyone got any advice for me...Ollie gets really bad bum sliplage. The nappy can be almost under his bum, I think he's in between poppers on tjem. How can I stol tjem slipping?


----------



## JellyBeann

Stupid phone and its autocorrect that isn't even close to English!!


----------



## vaniilla

the only thing I can think of is going up a rise setting if you haven't already or maybe using wraps to keep them in place :flower:


----------



## JellyBeann

He's on the highest rise, will try a wrap, thanks.

How big a stash do I need for a newborn? Will be washing every 2-3 days.


----------



## vaniilla

you'll need to factor in 9 - 12 nappies per day for the newborn stage, so I would aim for 24 for a 2 day wash routine and around 30 - 40 for 3 days depending on how many you want to have as spare. :flower: it's one of the reasons we're hoping to use flats with next lo until they fit into btp nappies to save on cost.


----------



## JellyBeann

Thanls...gonna count them all up later and see if I need any more!


----------



## Jetters

Awwwww Elphaba!!! :hugs: I bet he's fine. I dropped Kia head first onto the floor trying to get him into a back carry when he was six months old :blush: I felt like the worst parent EVERRRRRRRRRR. (and then two days later he rolled off the changing table, head first too)

Mum Of The Year :D :lol: :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

My (Ks? Our?!) new V3 Easyfits arrived today. I don't really like the prints, they're not my cup of tea... but i've been pleasently suprised! They are MUCH nicer in the flesh than in the pics. Got the Hansel + Gretal and Jack + the beanstalk. Soooo cute :) K LOVES them!

However, do they need bulking with something? :/ they are SUPER thin.. how absorbant are they?! Also they came with some fab fleece liners inside. Is that a tots bots thing, or just a (whereverIboughtthem,cantremember) thing?


----------



## Lliena

The fleece liners come with new tots bots :D I have been using the jubilee an purple one on Avalon and they last 2 1/2hrs without a LL Booster 3 1/2-4 with :D


----------



## mandarhino

Poor Xavier. We've all done this. Thankfully they seem to be pretty hardy creatures. 

Jetters - M is wearing the Easyfits at night boosted with one LL or a TB bamboo booster. She does pee less at night because she pees before she goes and then takes her nappy off in the morning for a pee. 

She loves the 3 little pigs one. Earlier this week she dumped the contents of the nappy bag in the washing machine so she'd be able to wear the pigs one again. It was at least 2 days before I was planning to wash them!

This evening I had to find a Hansel and Gretel video on youtube to show her as she wanted to know the story. We don't have a book with that one in unfortunately. 

I am sick like a dog with a bad cold and sore throat. I hope she's nice to me tomorrow because I need rest.


----------



## Elphaba

Thanks, everyone. It's good to know I'm not the only one that's had that sort of incidenet. He seems absolutely fine and doesn't even seem to have a bruise today. 

Not sure I'm too keen on the new TB prints - I don't like them as much as the old ones. Not that I need any more nappies anyway as we have loads and are only doing part time cloth at the mo. I've heard people say the V3s are better than the V2s though...


----------



## mandarhino

They are waaay better Elphaba!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im not keen on the new prints either but I will see them in the flesh tomorrow before buying so might change my mind! I do have a thing for the solid colours though so will be buying some!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not keen on the prints either although I do like the look of chicken licken, I might get one next month if I have the funds.

I finally bought a custom WN today, why are they so expensive! I want to cry just thinking about it :cry: I also got a tots bots robin print that I found on sale and I've now bankrupted myself :dohh: on a happier note the LL liners just arrived, I can't believe how fluffy and soft they are!! :D


----------



## sleeping bubs

oh dear I shouldn't be logged onto facebook :-( esp when thenappylady updates her clearance stock!!!! just brought a tb ef Hansel nappy in poppers for £12!!!!! I didn't need anymore nappies lol can't wait till it gets here. Oh plus I ordered a tb swim nappy last night!!! Oh dear no money now


----------



## Blah11

i have 3 tbs but i dunno if i like them. i feel like im gonna rip the fabric when i undo the poppers!
I just got a dispatch email for my 2 WNs from 16th april - very impressed on how quick!
facebook is going to bankrupt me - i really need a holdens landing rainbow, a guerilla fluff callibre, a lucious little something and a dunk n fluff now :dohh:


----------



## Lliena

I got some dunk n fluffs in rnw when she was offering free international shipping :D


----------



## Blah11

Kingdom of fluff sometimes stock them too :D

Anyone ordered off etsy us?


----------



## JellyBeann

Anyone want a brand new mei tai or (and?) A woven for £40 each plus fees?


----------



## Blah11

whats your woven like?


----------



## JellyBeann

Its an ellaroo 4.5m in black


----------



## mandarhino

Yes ordered loads of stuff off Etsy. Never had any issues.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have new Fluff :happydance:
Went to the Baby and Toddler show yesterday and bought some nappies from the Tots bots stand.
I got 4 Bamboozles size 2 for £7 each reduced from £11.99 (non coloured ones) ready for night use when we need them and the rainbow pack teenyfits V3 for £53 reduced from £58.99 :happydance:
I did need to pay delivery for the teenyfits as they have a backlog so ive essentially saved on delivery for those.

Just need to sell some nappies we cant use and I can finish off my list of things to get :dohh:


----------



## jen1604

Yay for new fluff AG :happydance:


----------



## Jetters

Rar K just woke up from a nap in a flip organic absolutely SOAKED. They've been prewashed six times so I highly doubt it's a prewashing issue... grrr. And of course my dad was there too with that 'why not just use disposables' face on. Why is it SO HARD TO FIND CLOTH THAT WORKS!!

And no I won't use fitteds + wraps. Too much stress/washing/pieces to put together.


----------



## JellyBeann

I just bought a Lenny Lamb wrap! I am soo excited! Cannot wait for it to come!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I remember you used organics, was there a reason you didn't get those again?


----------



## Blah11

flips always leak for us too. shame as i love the concept. i think pop-ins bamboo are the most absorbant ive tried that isnt a fitted.


----------



## Jetters

Flips NEVER leaked for me before. :shrug:

Arcanegirl, he started outpeeing the organics a while back. They're so expensive new too. I think I might just buy some more though, I'm hoping the flips will cope. xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

I have some Organics im selling off cheap if you dont want to buy them new, nicely washed in etc :) Theyre no good with our washing routine anymore or Id have kept them.


----------



## Jetters

Ahhh thanks! I just bought 10 new ones though xxx pm me what colours you have/prices though and I might be tempted :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

how many nappies does everyone have in a single wash load? I'm going through strip washing nappies atm and it's a nightmare!!!!! :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sounds like my day :lol: Ive been stripping aswell and onto load 2/3! I have about 15 ish I think but I havent counted. Theyre all in pieces so its what ive though is enough in my machine.


----------



## Thumper

I'm not strip washing nappies but I am doing a mountain of washing. We're on load 4 I think. More still to do. How is it that after a week of holiday when you wear less clothes than normal you have tons of washing to do? We used disposable unbserts mostly too so only nappy covers to do. Makes no sense :nope:
And a new tooth appeared today too so I have a inconsolable baby. God help us when the canines and molars appear :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Poor billy :(

Where can I find nice wraps! I cant find any I really like :nope: I know theres GenY, but hubby has problems with sidesnaps...
Nice I mean, not white with cute patterns..but more bright kinda thing?


----------



## Elphaba

Rumparooz wraps are quite colourful, AG. We have the one with the fire engines on.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh I do like the solid colours!


----------



## Lliena

Thirsties wraps, totsbots, and little comfort are all nice too. ALso check out fluffys diapers on Etsy she ships to the uk and they are cheap and mega funky!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Looove those fluffys diapers! Thankyou!


----------



## Lliena

No worries :D


----------



## Thumper

If there's anything you need to know about shopping Lil's your lady :rofl:

I may be swapping a tutto for a pop-in tomorrow. Still not getting on with Tuttos at all, I really dislike them. No idea why people love them so much!


----------



## Lliena

Thumper said:


> If there's anything you need to know about shopping Lil's your lady :rofl:
> 
> I may be swapping a tutto for a pop-in tomorrow. Still not getting on with Tuttos at all, I really dislike them. No idea why people love them so much!


:blush::haha:


----------



## Eala

I hated the Tutto as well. I still have no idea why people rave about them. They were everything I hated about the SIO, only worse as the fit was horrible as well.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt mind them too much, but ive only tried them on a bigger toddler. Not yet a smaller baby...i hung onto mine to see If i still like them or not.


----------



## sleeping bubs

I only have 1 tutto and used it ones so far I like the fit on my skinny toddler but only washed twice so far lasted about 2-3hrs hopefully works well cos I like them lol

Got hansel tb today (nappylady clearance) all washed looks lovely can't wait to try it out!! 

Mckenzie has got a lollipop bamboo fitted in blue tonight with 1 ll bamboo boaster hoping lasts all night like the LL does


----------



## Jetters

I hate tuttos. SO many pieces, what a faff! :lol: and the baggy bum... no thanks.


----------



## Arcanegirl

The pieces is one thing I wonder if will put me off them this time...time to put together, too long!


----------



## sleeping bubs

well I have just finished putting all the nappies together took a whole episode of ghost whisper lol Love sunny weather means that all the nappies can be dried in one day  But don't think they will fit in the storage baskets now lol


----------



## Arcanegirl

Need sunny weather over here! My dryer is a right pain on the delicates setting! One of the reasons why we cant do AIO nappies anymore unless they dry quick :(


----------



## jen1604

Just going to be the odd one out here and say I love Tuttos!


----------



## sleeping bubs

was changing mckenzie's nappy when he saw the hansel tb nappy he loves it picked it up and said wow i love this nappy he then asked what pictures were they he then wanted to take it down stairs lol hopefully it is good!


----------



## Blah11

I love tuttos too. theyre my fav i think (cept my wns but thats for prettyness, not how well they work lol) I actually find they take less time to snap in than to stuff a pocket. i hate stuffing pockets.

i need a sunny day to sun out some stains :dohh:


----------



## Thumper

I am amazed Tuttos are popular. I have tried so hard to find the love.
I hope you love the H&G EF SB, it's my favourite. Billy did a huge vile teething poop in his enormous turnip nappy yesterday. Why is it they always poop in new nappies?
Everyday I'm getting excited in case my lactivist nappy comes. I really wanted it for today as it's the final day finishing off my BFing peer support training. No post though :(


----------



## Blah11

have you had dispatch notice? ive always had mine day after email :)


----------



## Thumper

No, but I only ordered it during RNW so not really expecting it yet. But I still hope every day :blush:


----------



## Blah11

I got my RNW WNs after 10 days :shock:


----------



## Thumper

Maybe it will come this week then :dance:


----------



## mandarhino

I also loved Tuttos. Have kept mine in case there is another baby to use them on. 

Working from home today doing work plans and i've been productive in that everything is now sorted in my head. But am losing the will to continue. :(


----------



## vaniilla

I missed the boat on rnw nappies :(

I love tots bots! mostly because of the velcro :haha: lo has always been a funny shape - long, big tummy and chicken legs :haha: so I find them really easy to get on :thumbup:


mandarhino - I hope the motivation picks up soon :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im strip washing some more nappies overnight and itll be nice weather tomorrow to line dry :D But I still want the nappies tumble dry soft ready for a newborns bum, whats the best way to soften them from line drying if doing a part tumble dry?


----------



## Lliena

Line dry first then chuck them in the dryer for 1/2hr an hr afterwards and they will be nice and fluffy :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Thankyou :D


----------



## Thumper

I've only just realised that over the next month we're gonna have a lot of exciting arrivals and newborn fluff pictures! Who's due to pop first? Jen?


----------



## Lliena

Yep Jen, then Modo and then me the week after :D


----------



## Thumper

Wow. I'd be jealous if it wasn't for the 7 week old baby I held Thursday that made me realise I would in no way cope with 2 that young!
I think Jen... 10th May, Modo 24th and Lil 1st June :D
Not forgetting AG :)


----------



## JellyBeann

I can't wait for September, I've never had a newborn in fluff...DS was 1 when we started!! EEPS...cuteness!!


----------



## Thumper

I wish I'd taken more photos of Billy's newborn fluff. I wasn't quite so fluff crazy then though :p


----------



## vaniilla

we didn't have newborn fluff either, we had lots of BTP thinking it would fit from birth :haha: lo was a tiny 6lb 6oz so he didn't get to wear them for agesssss!


all you pregnant ladies are making me jealous & even more broody :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im so excited to be using newborn fluff :D
My make do with what I have has now turned into buying looooads! :lol:


----------



## discoclare

I don't know whether to get newborn fluff or not. I'm just thinking that I won't have the time to sell it all on etc, and I already have plenty of BTP if I just wait for a little bit. I started with cloth when DD was 4 months and I know I will definitely start earlier with this bubs! I also don't want to have a lot of extra expenditure (ind you I need to destash so should have some nappy funds coming in). I think I can also apply for the council voucher after I get my MATB1 but have my eye on Easyfitv3s and pop-ins for that.


----------



## Blah11

Im broody already :dohh: I was at a party today with amelie & one of the mums was pregnant and i was sooo jel. ridic!


----------



## mumandco

I can't wait to get pregnant and use newborn fluff,Zack was 19months when we started using cloth so very late starters so can't wait to see diddy fluffy bum. Hopefully soon.


----------



## Thumper

We used cloth from birth but we just used ittis and LLs and a few others until he fitted the BTP. he was a skinny 8lb1 so not huge. The ittis were great and looked adorable.


----------



## jen1604

My newborn fluff stash has got a bit ridiculous now.

I bought more babylegs and an xs Pacman Gen-y wrap yesterday too :blush: Must stop now.

I'm really really sad that this is our last baby and that I'll be selling it on at some point, I want to keep it all!


----------



## jen1604

Thumper said:


> Wow. I'd be jealous if it wasn't for the 7 week old baby I held Thursday that made me realise I would in no way cope with 2 that young!
> I think Jen... 10th May, Modo 24th and Lil 1st June :D
> Not forgetting AG :)

The 10th?!?! I want him here now! Or tomorrow. 10th is 4 whole days away...


----------



## Thumper

jen1604 said:


> Thumper said:
> 
> 
> Wow. I'd be jealous if it wasn't for the 7 week old baby I held Thursday that made me realise I would in no way cope with 2 that young!
> I think Jen... 10th May, Modo 24th and Lil 1st June :D
> Not forgetting AG :)
> 
> The 10th?!?! I want him here now! Or tomorrow. 10th is 4 whole days away...Click to expand...

:rofl: I knew you wouldn't like that!


----------



## modo

No not the 24th please!!! My house is still a tip and I still have no internet :dohh: Hoping for June hoping for June...:haha:


----------



## mandarhino

modo said:


> No not the 24th please!!! My house is still a tip and I still have no internet :dohh: Hoping for June hoping for June...:haha:

Yes M's party is the 27th. You need to hold out for that...


----------



## modo

Yes we really want to come for that!!! Would be gutted to miss it :(


----------



## Jetters

With first babies we wish them out early and with second ones we are happy to wait hahaha!


----------



## Thumper

Modo I guessed Billy's birthday totally wrong so I doubt I'm going to be close with yours :)
Jen HURRY UP!

And Jetters, in the unlikely event I have another child I will be wishing that pregnancy to be over quickly same as the last one! 9 months is way too long. Thank God I'm not an elephant.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Id quite like this one out sooner than later :lol: after 38 week though for homebirth!


----------



## modo

Jetters: that's so true!

Thumper: I don't mind if baby comes when ready :)


----------



## Elphaba

Looking forward to seeing all the new squishes - and their fluff- in the coming weeks!


----------



## LittleBoo

Oh oh... recommending birth2potty.co.uk as they have LOADS of stuff on 30% off atm, including itti tuttos for £12 odd x

ETA - 

* 03/05/2012
* 20% off Fuzzi Bunz
*
* 03/05/2012
* 30% off Shoo Shoos
*
* 03/05/2012
* 30% off Itti Bitti Tutto, AIO, SIO
*
* 03/05/2012
* 30% off Pop-ins
*
* 03/05/2012
* 30% off Cushie Tushie


----------



## tannembaum

I've sold all my nb nappies now :(


Apart from my Christmas teenyfits, I cant bring myself to part with them.


----------



## TwoMummies

I've bought LOTS of newborn fluff, sadly none of it fits skinny little Evie just yet :cry:

Tried her in the teeny fits and they gap so much round her legs that as soon as she pee'd they leaked everywhere.

Not sure what weight they claim to fit from, hoping to try them again next week and see how we get on.


----------



## Elphaba

OMG, TwoMummies - can't believe you've had your baby! Doesn't seem like five minutes since you were only just expecting. Congratulations!!


----------



## mandarhino

Congratulations TwoMummies!


----------



## sleeping bubs

congrats twomummies 

Anyone used Easy Peasy fleece wipes?? Currently use thenappyladdy terry/fleece wipes for nappy changes. But want to get some to use in kitchen to wash lo after eating/garden etc.


----------



## vaniilla

congrats twomummies :flower::baby:


----------



## TwoMummies

Thanks everyone!

It feels a lot longer to me, especially as she was 15 days late and it really dragged at the end. Now she is here time seems to be whizing by however!

Can't believe she has grown so much already!


----------



## modo

Congrats TwoMummies!


----------



## KerryGold

I use Cheeky Wipes microfibre for face/hands etc and like them.

Just popping in to celebrate winning a LL OSFA nappy on FB! I already own 3 so now I'll have one in each colour! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Well done :D


----------



## Thumper

That's awesome KG. How's the cloth going?


----------



## JellyBeann

We are giving up cloth... :'( LO just doesn't fit them, the rise is too short, and overnight he gets red and blistery because I can't change him often enough. I used a 'naty' Eco sposies on him last night, and it was brill, he's not red and blistery!! I am gutted though, but at least we're using Eco sposies, eh?


----------



## KerryGold

Thumper said:


> That's awesome KG. How's the cloth going?

Really, really well. We're currently on holiday in the USA and are using them fine! :D

My Easyfits are waiting for us at home so we're currently using the LL OSFAs (they are quite big so look like they'll last ages), the Fuzzibunz Elites and the free MioSolos. The only slight worry I have is the Fuzzibunz are on the loosest waist setting and she gets a little red mark along the top of her bum. I could loosen the legs but that seems a good fit? The nappies fit well at the front and it doesn't seem to bother her. I just don't like seeing her red. Especially as one of the reasons we decided to cloth was because the sticky attachment strip on the sposies seemed to irritate her. :shrug:

xXx


----------



## Thumper

That's great news :) Red marks do happen. Billy sometimes gets them, mainly around his chubby thighs, but they fade really quickly. As long as you can comfortably get your finger between nappy and skin then the nappy shouldn't be too tight. It may just be that Fuzzis tend not to have soft material along the pocket, although I've not seen an Elite. I want one though :)


----------



## KerryGold

Thanks Thumper. I just checked while sorting the laundry and you're right, the Fuzzis just have the PUL along the seam. Maybe I will try making sure the fleece liner goes in front of it...

I feel a bit better now. The fit seems good so I not going to worry too much now...

xXx


----------



## morri

Hi , Is any of you in more northern latitudes at home? , I have seen on the German sites that there are special jackets and coats for carrying a Baby in a carrier , has any one of you used them and knows about their practicability?


----------



## Thumper

I can;t afford one Morri, but I've seen one in use (by a german lady actually) and it looked great. I'd love one but no chance. Try posting a separate thread maybe.


----------



## beanzz

Any tips for a cloth newb?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Dont be put off if one brand doesnt work..like disposables differnet nappies suit different babies :)

Anyone with V3 teenyfits/easyfits...whats the white extra bit for? I cant remember if its a booster or a stay dry liner?


----------



## Thumper

AG I think you mean the fleece liner they include with them?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Probably :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

beanzz said:


> Any tips for a cloth newb?

I'd say start off with a trial kit, that way you get to try out lots of different types of nappies and see which ones you prefer before buying lots of 1 kind, cloth can seem daunting at first and you shouldn't feel all or nothing, you can slowly introduce them into your routine by doing 1-2 cloth nappies a day or every couple of days until you feel comfortable using them :flower:


----------



## Lliena

Bumping this back up from the depths, think we all got a little busy having babies :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: I did wonder about this thread recently!


----------



## vaniilla

I was thinking the same thing!!!!

I feel like I should open a winery, or at least move into one :haha: lo has definitely hit the toddler tantrum stage and has upped his game on mess making! I have to really buy a stair gate for the kitchen ASAP because all of its contents is being strewn all over the house!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im getting really excited to use these teeny nappies! Just made a last min purchase of some Lil Joeys that im hoping will arrive in time!
We also have teenyfits (v2 and v3), itti bitti small, bambooty small, BG xs, Tuttos, bambooty onesize, Rumparooz btp...theres more but some are btp im certain wont be used untill a few months time!


----------



## morri

How many do you have for your newborn stash?


----------



## Lliena

I have around 40 newborn/small nappies, but i'm an addict ;) :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol: I have about that many in various sizes!
Well my lil joeys wont be here in time now :dohh: shhhh.....


----------



## Lliena

Does that mean what I think it means?!......


----------



## Arcanegirl

maybe....


----------



## morri

okay , How many do you think are a good start if you aren't an addict :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

20 I think?


----------



## Lliena

Arcanegirl said:


> maybe....

Oooh good luck ;)


----------



## morri

Also - I have heard of 'ebay cheapies' around here- are they the ones that are shipped from china or are they some I havent come across yet? I 'd only wonder about the chinese ones whether they are produced safely...


----------



## Thumper

AG Aliens? Exciting stuff! I need to get wrap making ;)
I#m not on BnB a whole lot these days, just pop in to check on the odd journal. It's the adverts etc that have put me off really. Plus I'm now back on FB with the nappies so catch up on there a lot.
I love Rastamouse. Just putting that out there.


----------



## Thumper

Morri- we use ebay cheapies to bulk out our stash and they've always worked brilliantly for us. We bought from Tiny Nippers, a UK supplier so we knew that had been checked first. Had them over a year and they are still going strong. The velcro ones fell apart though.


----------



## morri

Thanks for the advice on that :)- Also I have my bnb totally ad-free with adblock plus and element hider (from the same developer) it works a treat it looks bassically like normal,bnb just that there is an empty purple box on the top of the front site. (not text or anything)
View attachment 419929


----------



## Arcanegirl

Aliens? :rofl:
I havent even sent that fabric off either :dohh: remind me wont you, I doubt ill remember now :lol:


----------



## Thumper

The aliens was a secret code thing with Modo and Lil to say things were happening :haha:
Yeah, maybe nipping to the post office first thing is last on your mind!
Good luck :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I missed that memo :lol: yes aliens ;)


----------



## Lliena

:happydance:


----------



## NDH

morri said:


> okay , How many do you think are a good start if you aren't an addict :haha:

24 is a good number for washing daily as a newborn or every other day when a little bit older. Assuming all your nappies can dry in 24 hours or less.


----------



## morri

I think if I use mainly fitteds or similar ones that should be possible- my clothes normally dry within a day even inside.


----------



## LillyLee

Don't actually cloth diaper yet, (as only pregnant with first), but I really really want to. I have a few issues such as (1) convincing DH this is the best idea...his best friend who's wife just had a baby said, "yeah we considered cloth diapering but decided against it" with no real reasoning behind the statement, so now DH won't really consider it. I need a really good reason to bring him around to it. (2) Do any of you know if daycares will accept cloth diapers? I haven't even started calling daycares yet as it's so early, but I have a feeling they are going to say disposables only. If this is the case would you choose to cloth diaper at home and send to daycare in disposable? (I don't have a choice about daycare, I will sadly have to go back to work).


----------



## KerryGold

Most decent carers should follow your wishes.

Ours include nappies in the price so by us sending the cloth, they are actually making a saving! :haha:

You need to think about why you want to do it and whether your hubby is likely to share your motivators.

My hubby doesn't give a stuff about saving the planet but he was pleased not to add to landfill and having "natural" stuff on Leila's bottom were what appealed to him.

xXx


----------



## Arcanegirl

The alien has landed :lol:


----------



## Lliena

Heehee Congratulations hun :D :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I take it your lo has arrived!!!! Big congrats :dance::dance:


----------



## Thumper

Hehe Poor little L the alien :haha:
Congrats, he's absolutely beautiful. love the pics on FB.


----------



## modo

Congrats AG :happydance: :yipee: wonderful news :D


----------



## mandarhino

Congrats AG!


----------



## discoclare

Congratulations on your new bubba!


----------



## discoclare

LillyLee said:


> Don't actually cloth diaper yet, (as only pregnant with first), but I really really want to. I have a few issues such as (1) convincing DH this is the best idea...his best friend who's wife just had a baby said, "yeah we considered cloth diapering but decided against it" with no real reasoning behind the statement, so now DH won't really consider it. I need a really good reason to bring him around to it. (2) Do any of you know if daycares will accept cloth diapers? I haven't even started calling daycares yet as it's so early, but I have a feeling they are going to say disposables only. If this is the case would you choose to cloth diaper at home and send to daycare in disposable? (I don't have a choice about daycare, I will sadly have to go back to work).

I never thought that a nursery would refuse cloth :shrug: Don't know if things are different where you are, but here I think most nurseries will take them. I do only send "easy" nappies to nursery ie AIOs or pockets that fasten with aplix (velcro), so all they have to do is take them on and off like a disposable and instead of throwing they put in my wetbag for me to take home. I can't believe the would refuse to use what essentially for them would be the same work as a disposable.


----------



## TwoMummies

Loads of nurseries in my area use cloth as well, in fact the first time I ever saw a cloth nappy was at a nursery I worked at, they used cloth for all the children (unless parents asked for disposables in which case they provided their own) and washed them themselves.

I am sure you will find one no problem, just ring around and explain how easy they are for them, no extra work etc. and offer to show them if they are not sure.


----------



## sleeping bubs

My poor little man has blisters and infection on his Willy :-( so now bk to eco disposable with antibiotic cream to try and sort it out. Think may have been from the cheap basic Sainsbury nappies my oh brought when I was ill. As never had a prob like this before I am also strip washing cloth using washing up liquid


----------



## morri

I think I am an addict already :rofl: I haven't got any fluff yet but I have at least 30 different bookmarks to different brands and types and styles of nappy even If I only need 3 or 4 different styles to start with . Oh dear.


----------



## vaniilla

sleeping bubs said:


> My poor little man has blisters and infection on his Willy :-( so now bk to eco disposable with antibiotic cream to try and sort it out. Think may have been from the cheap basic Sainsbury nappies my oh brought when I was ill. As never had a prob like this before I am also strip washing cloth using washing up liquid

oh no poor little man, I hope it heals up soon :hugs:


----------



## modo

SleepingBubs: my son has had a simlar thing as well and i found giving him naked time the most helpful for healing it. Sorry for spelling mistakes still adjusting to typing one handed :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Woop just ordered Skyes personalised Wee Notions took me ages to decide what to do and eventually went back to my first idea :rofl:


----------



## modo

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## fidget

Does anybody else struggle with negative comments about Their choices? I let my mil (who never cloth bummed and ff) and my mum (who used terries and breastfed) talk me out of a lot of choices when I was pregnant with my first and he was tiny. I wanted to use cloth but the convinced me it was really hard and I wouldn't manage, I struggled to breastfeeding due to his reflux and ended up with no supply at 4 months because I was topping up on mils advice, and this time I know I'm going to do things my way. I've showed my mum the modern cloth and she's quite impressed, but mil isn't interested, she thinks I'm being 'silly'. I plan to get as much support as I can with bf this time and want to go for a lot longer as I really enjoyed it. The only thing I struggle with my mum with is babywearing. She wore me and I wore Lucas in what I later realised was a crotch dangler which killed my back. Now I do have nasty spd and a weak back when I'm not pregnant but I'm trying to explain that I'm not buying a double buggy until I've given babywearing a go! Lucas goes in a pushchair and most likely still will when new baby arrives but I want to try a stretchy sling for the newborn- is this reasonable with a dodgy back? my mum seems to think I won't be able to.

I'm fed up with doubting my decisions - I end up questioning whether cloth is for us and if I will be able to carry baby and not use a double... Sorry for the rant!


----------



## morri

By the way, I thought it was rocket science to fold the prefolds up but I have just seen a video of it and it didnt look harder than folding paper fliers or ships (which I can still do today from the samllest piece of paper :haha:) Of course you don't have a fidgeting baby , but It didnt look so hard and especially for new born it is a great support. Did any of you use a bit of everything(prefolds and fitteds?)


----------



## Rachel_C

fidget said:


> Does anybody else struggle with negative comments about Their choices? I let my mil (who never cloth bummed and ff) and my mum (who used terries and breastfed) talk me out of a lot of choices when I was pregnant with my first and he was tiny. I wanted to use cloth but the convinced me it was really hard and I wouldn't manage, I struggled to breastfeeding due to his reflux and ended up with no supply at 4 months because I was topping up on mils advice, and this time I know I'm going to do things my way. I've showed my mum the modern cloth and she's quite impressed, but mil isn't interested, she thinks I'm being 'silly'. I plan to get as much support as I can with bf this time and want to go for a lot longer as I really enjoyed it. The only thing I struggle with my mum with is babywearing. She wore me and I wore Lucas in what I later realised was a crotch dangler which killed my back. Now I do have nasty spd and a weak back when I'm not pregnant but I'm trying to explain that I'm not buying a double buggy until I've given babywearing a go! Lucas goes in a pushchair and most likely still will when new baby arrives but I want to try a stretchy sling for the newborn- is this reasonable with a dodgy back? my mum seems to think I won't be able to.
> 
> I'm fed up with doubting my decisions - I end up questioning whether cloth is for us and if I will be able to carry baby and not use a double... Sorry for the rant!

If people are hassling you about the babywearing, just pretend you're being stingy/sensible! If you use a wrap for the first several months and then find you want a double, you probably won't need a 'suitable from birth' double buggy so that will open up your options and make it a lot cheaper to get one when you do. We did that - I wanted a double but thought I'd give wearing one and pushing the other a chance (I'd worn my older kid so I knew it would be fine) and managed to avoid getting a double so saved us a ton of money. 

I really struggled with BF first time and gave up at three weeks due to following some very poor advice. Second time round though it's been an absolute doddle! In the 2 years since my first was born I've been around more parents who BF and have picked up so much knowledge without even realising, as well as confidence in myself as a parent. I wouldn't worry about BF - you know so much more this time so you will make it work. 

I wouldn't talk to MIL about nappies. I don't think I've ever spoken to mine about... well... anything :rofl: but even if I did chat to her I probably wouldn't. It's none of her business! 



morri said:


> By the way, I thought it was rocket science to fold the prefolds up but I have just seen a video of it and it didnt look harder than folding paper fliers or ships (which I can still do today from the samllest piece of paper :haha:) Of course you don't have a fidgeting baby , but It didnt look so hard and especially for new born it is a great support. Did any of you use a bit of everything(prefolds and fitteds?)

You can have them all ready folded too so it's really easy. I used a bit of everything although the prefolds I had were too small. We've recently started using terries though - it's been great!


----------



## modo

fidgit: you will find that you are a lot stronger and more confident as a second time mom. I really just find myself ignoring people all the time and doing what I want. I have an attitude of "I've done this before and I know what I am doing".


----------



## morri

So is the quality of prefold/nappy squares different in the Uk or US to germany ? I have read on a German site that they either lose all their fluff after only few washes or that they are rather thin and that you need two , and still have to fold them a lot more- so maybe theres a diff?.

I hope though they are reliable ones out there but at least they should be under the stupid protectionistic regulations which stops you from importing (in the case of AIOS and fitted)totsbots and fuzzybuns . :( I think they do it to make people buy at the local vendors for them but there are only 1 or two shops that actually do. :( )
So far I have ordered about 11 fitted from various flea market sites of 3 different brands (diddy diaper, bamboozles and swaddle bees, aiming to get some other brands when I find some.:) Havent got any wraps yet though, but I definitely also look into the prefolds one the proper ones :).


----------



## LillyLee

Whoo Hoo!!! Super win for cloth diapering!! Just called the daycare that's #1 on my list and spoke with the director about the possibility of accepting a cloth diapered infant. She was definitely a little hesitant at first but I very quickly explained the benefits and how easy cloth diapers are and she said she had no problem with it and we would just need to educate the infant teachers on proper sanitation techniques. I feel like shouting from a rooftop! I was so expecting to be shut down about daycares accepting cloth...guess people are more open minded than I thought!


----------



## vaniilla

Where has everybody gone????

*echo* :haha:


----------



## Lliena

Oops im busy bringing up a newborn a toddler and an 7 yr old :haha:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im still here :lol:

Ordered my first WN custom today :D


----------



## vaniilla

Arcanegirl said:


> Im still here :lol:
> 
> Ordered my first WN custom today :D

oooh what design have you gone for? :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

A 3 colour pocket in small, red dotty minkee at the front, yellow dotty in middle and green dotty at the back. With the cloth nappies rule embroidery with red/green/yellow stars and yellow Velcro fastening


----------



## vaniilla

it sounds really pretty :D

do you know in WN do newborn nappies?


----------



## Lliena

Yep they do small side snap nappies that fit 8-16lb and small front fastneing velcro ones too in same size :)


----------



## vaniilla

8lb sounds a little big for newborn, has anyone tried them? are they an okay fit? :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill let you know in a few weeks :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

:haha:


I'm going to be using Disana tie ons for the bulk of our newborn stash, I've read only good reviews about them and oh so cheap!!!!! I really want to get a custom wrap from WN but I'm really not sure about the sizing :dohh:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I had a bag of disanas given to us but decided they werent for us


----------



## vaniilla

what was wrong with them? :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

I culdnt be bothered with havng to make them to size, add boosters etc and tie them for each change. No way hubby would have used them either.


----------



## Lliena

Vanilla they fitted fine on my 8lb9oz baby :) The small sidesnaps are neater fit than the small pocket nappy, with wraps the standard ones are massive and will fit longer than 5-10lb they say! If you want a trimmer fit go for the northern light wrap they are pretty much true to size x


----------



## sleeping bubs

hey all hope all ok 

We not using cloth on Mckenzie now :-( as pt but using up the disposable pads we got from mothercare with wraps for nap and bed time. But have a full stash for baby which is a long way off but also tempted to get a starter kit which my local nappacino are selling £18 for 10 terries, 2 popplin wraps and nipper. 

I went into mothercare wednesday and have hardly any reusable nappies now but the disposable liners have new packaging in blue now I asked if they were re-branding but she didn't know but also said they don't get much reusable in the shop (small stock room) better to look on line. I then looked in Boots and they had Mio solo nappies on the shelf!!!!


----------

